# Welchen Film / welche Serie habt ihr zuletzt gesehen?



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir wars es "Pelham 123" im Fernsehen.
Fand den Film ganz gut gemacht. Hier und da noch Schwächen und Logikfehler. Gerade das die Geldtransport-Kolonne in gleich 3 Verkehrsunfälle verwickelt wurde, war schon unglaubwürdig und ideenlos. Vom "Kammerspiel" der Hauptdarsteller hätte ich mir auch etwas mehr Tiefgang erwartet. Wie z.B im Film "Verhandlungssache".

Würde von mir 7/10 Punkte bekommen.


----------



## ich558 (30. Dezember 2011)

MI4 Phantom Protokpoll
War ein Top Film einer der besten des Jahrens 
10/10


----------



## Carl (30. Dezember 2011)

Inception


----------



## rabe08 (30. Dezember 2011)

Wir haben in unserem privaten Kinoclub "Il Postino" geschaut. Ein großartiger Film.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Dezember 2011)

Eine Granate der seligen 80er, nämlich *Phantom Kommando* mit Arnold Schwarzenegger... Teufel auch, was ein derb blöder, aber dennoch ungemein lustiger Action Trash vom Allerfeinsten!
So unglaublich doof, so herrlich erzreaktionär... jeder Kill unterlegt mit einem menschenverachtenden Spruch... 

Als Arnie dann am Ende alleine 200 Soldaten auf einer Bananeninsel in die ewigen Jagdgründe pustet, natürlich oberkörperfrei (eingeölt) und die Getroffenen dann noch mit geil-theatralischen Salti und Pirouetten dahinscheiden, gab es auf der "Lustig wie Bolle Skala" kein Halten mehr! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47a4hBmrrKU

11 von 10 - Granate ohne Ende!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Januar 2012)

*Tomb Raider 1* und *2*, irgendwie haben die mir zur  Entstehungszeit herum, also 2001/3 doch besser gefallen, jetzt nach  aktueller Sichtung, und mit 30+ Jahren auf dem Buckel mittlerweile, wird  mir erst richtig bewusst was dies fuer eine seelenlose Shaice ist...

Die Jolie ist ja mal eine krass überbewertete Anti-Schauspielerin,  außer sich in einem 2 Nummern zu kleinen BH rein zu zwängen und  zwischen "Ich bin unverwundbar, aber du musst sterben" und "**** mich"  Blick hin- und her zu wechseln, passiert da gar nichts, um sich mit der  Figur (Charakter meide ich mal bewusst) warm zu machen... da nützen  auch die gut fotografierten Schauplätze nichts, zumal die Action auch  spürbar unter der Vorgabe eines PG-13 Ratings zu leiden hatte.

Dann doch lieber die ersten drei Indy Filme, die bleiben wenigstens zeitlos unterhaltsam.


----------



## Rixx (1. Januar 2012)

X-Men Erste Entscheidung


----------



## Gamefruit93 (1. Januar 2012)

Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2012)

Cars 2 10 / 10 und Werner - Eiskalt 8 / 10


----------



## NotAnExit (1. Januar 2012)

Der letzte, richtig gute Film, den ich gesehen habe, war "Insidious". Wenn auch im letzten Viertel etwas in die Länge gezogen, bot der Streifen endlich mal richtige Schockeffekte. Nicht so lasch und vorhersehbar (ok, einige Momente konnte man erahnen, andere so überhaupt nicht) wie diese Teeniehorror-2Girls-2Boys-Dinger.

Verdammt, ich sehe so was sehr gern, aber da bin ich an manchen Stellen fast aus dem Kinosessel geflogen (der Rest des Saals war auch gut dabei.

9/10


----------



## AeroX (1. Januar 2012)

Bushido's Zeiten ändern dich 

Ey so ein schlechter Film ne  
1/10 

Der eine Punkt nur wegen der kurzen Szene wo die mit dem AMG von Köln nach Berlin mit 260km/h lang blasen


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (5. Januar 2012)

I am Legend 

8/10 Weil ich das Ende nicht akzeptieren kann


----------



## Sieben (5. Januar 2012)

"Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button"

Kam letztens auf Pro7. Da sonst nichts kam, dachte ich: Schaust ihn dir an. Hat mir auch gefallen, aber ins Kino wäre ich damals nicht reingegangen 

Geb dem mal 7/10

Edit: Davor "Buddy der Weihnachtself" oder so


----------



## AeroX (6. Januar 2012)

Blutzbrüdaz war ich Montag im Kino.

Sehr gut gemachter film, bekommt 10/10 

Sehenswert!


----------



## ILoveJacqueline (6. Januar 2012)

Fast 5  Mehr Action und nicht mehr so viel Rumgeprolle wie in den Vorgängern. Zusammen mit dem ersten eindeutig der Beste Teil.


----------



## Bierverkoster (6. Januar 2012)

Gestern, "Das Leben des Brian" ...... außer dem Lied zum Schluss kann man den Film voll vergessen.
4/10


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (6. Januar 2012)

Grad im Kino gewesen: Mission Impossible IV: Phantom Protokol 

9/10 Punkten  Gute Action, gute Stunts, relativ Witzig in einigen Scenen


----------



## Flotter Geist (7. Januar 2012)

American Pie,immer wieder zum lachen.


----------



## Voron (7. Januar 2012)

96 Hours --> vor 2-3 Wochen glaube lief es bei rtl ...also der Film ist einfach der Hammer  10/10
den letzten Film den ich im Kino gesehen habe war American Gangster mir Denzel


----------



## Royce (7. Januar 2012)

Lucky Number Slevin
Kompliziert, aber sau geiler Film 10/10


----------



## Exception (7. Januar 2012)

Bierverkoster schrieb:


> Gestern, "Das Leben des Brian" ...... außer dem Lied zum Schluss kann man den Film voll vergessen.
> 4/10



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, das ist ein 10/10 Film.

Hab mir als letztes Zombieland reingezogen, den fand ich dagegen nicht so prickelnd, geb dem mal 7/10.
Achja, und die Serie "The Walking Dead", hab ich mir direkt am Stück reingezogen. Glatte 10/10.


----------



## AeroX (21. Januar 2012)

Gerade 'Ziemlich beste Freunde' angeguckt. 
Ein wirklich sehenswerter film mit gut er handlung. Nicht nur lustig sondern wirklich mit Sinn.

Am liebsten 11/10


----------



## Low (21. Januar 2012)

Der Mandat - Der Film hat mir sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## LiquidCenTi (21. Januar 2012)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter aber ich habe Dejavü geschaut war ganz gut.


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> Gerade 'Ziemlich beste Freunde' angeguckt.
> Ein wirklich sehenswerter film mit gut er handlung. Nicht nur lustig sondern wirklich mit Sinn.
> 
> Am liebsten 11/10


 
Finde ich genau so! Ein echt super geiler Film hätte niemals gedacht, dass mich der so überrascht  Die schauspielerische Leistung von Francois Cluzet war auch klasse


----------



## Sevworks (27. Januar 2012)

geheimtipp: Drive: läuft gerade im kino, ist mit das beste, was ich in den letzten jahren gesehen habe.


----------



## grumpich (27. Januar 2012)

Die Kunst des Negativen Denkens---->fand ich genial


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Januar 2012)

From Paris with Love => Total lustiger Film


----------



## True Monkey (27. Januar 2012)

Spun 

10/10 

warum ? ........genial das Thema umgesetzt


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (27. Januar 2012)

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit noch " Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" gesehen, sollte man auf jedenfall einmal gesehen haben


----------



## facehugger (27. Januar 2012)

Habe letzte Woche im Kino "Sherlock Holmes-Spiel im Schatten" gesehen. Allein schon durch die beiden Hauptakteure Robert Downey Jr. und Jude Law absolut sehenswert. Wie schon im ersten Teil

Grß


----------



## AeroX (28. Januar 2012)

Letzten Samstag mit Freundin in "offroad" gewesen. War an sich ganz lustig aber so prall war er jetzt nicht. Gebe  ihm 7/10


----------



## ich558 (28. Januar 2012)

Heute mit der Freundin "Breaking Dawn " gesehen. Naja fand jetzt nicht sooo schlecht wie immer viel sagen auch wenn die Zielgruppe eindeutig ist  Das Ende wurde aber eindeutig von Avatar kopiert


----------



## der-sack88 (28. Januar 2012)

Ich war am Donnerstag in Drive. So ziemlich das Beste, was es seit Ewigkeiten im Kino gab. Der Trailer vermittelt einen falschen Eindruck und verrät zuviel von der Story, den würde ich nicht angucken. Das war mein Fehler, so fand ich die Story nicht ganz so stark...
Ich gebe dem Film 9,5/10. Den einen halben Punkt gibts wegen der "nur" guten, aber nicht überragenden Story. Ansonsten ist der Film ein Meisterwerk und schon jetzt Kult.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Januar 2012)

heute nacht zufällig gesehen ...


Drive Angry 

10/10 popkorn kino vom feinsten


----------



## sn@ke (28. Januar 2012)

Verblendung top Film!


----------



## Memphys (28. Januar 2012)

Shawn of the Dead


----------



## moe (29. Januar 2012)

Donnie Darko
Bis ich den komplett kapier muss ich den wohl nochmal anschaun.


----------



## grumpich (29. Januar 2012)

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Micha77 (30. Januar 2012)

Geständnisse,krasse Japanische Produktion...


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Januar 2012)

inner ARD "Boy A", obowohl ich sonst kein großer Filmfan bin, der film war echt sehr gut und hatte was realistisches, authentisches an sich, vor allem den bewährungshelfer fand ich nen super schauspieler


----------



## T'PAU (30. Januar 2012)

Buried auf Sky.

Nur 1 Schauspieler und nur eine enge Holzkiste als Location, aber trotzdem spannend!


----------



## Dexter1980 (30. Januar 2012)

"Ziemlich beste Freunde"

Ein wunderbar witziger und glaubhafter Film. Empfehlenswert!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (31. Januar 2012)

Also zu Drive kann ich nur zustimmen!
Ein sehr guter Film mit tollen Charakteren.
Ich hatte mir aber erst was anderes darunter vorgestellt, als ich den Trailer sah.
Ich hätte mir ein bissle mehr verfolgungs jagten gewünscht. 

Und mein Persönlicher Favorit ist "The Art of Flight".
Am besten als BR anschauen, da dort die Aufnahmen um welten besser sind.


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Januar 2012)

Kürzlich hab ich Final Destination 5 gesehen. Ziemlich eklig, unlogisch und unterhaltsam.


----------



## sn@ke (2. Februar 2012)

Ein Riskanter Plan anschauen lohnt sich


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Conan, die Neuverfilmung von 2011... gemischte Gefuehle, einerseits war mir von Anfang an klar, Jason Momoa hat keine Chance gegen die ikonenhafte Darstellung Arnold Schwarzeneggers im kultigen Original von 1981 als Inbegriff DES Barbaren ueberhaupt, andererseits habe ich versucht den Film einfach vorurteilsfrei auf mich wirken zu lassen...

Den Anfang mit Conans Geburt ("Born on the Battlefield" darf in seiner fast Nietzschen' Ueberhoehung durchaus ernst genommen werden) und der Mannwerdung des jungen Conans gefaellt mit der Chuzpe des Jungdarstellers, flankiert von Ron Perlmans lakonischem Zuspiel als Dorfhaeuptling und Conans Vater/Lehrmeister...
Natuerlich darf auch hier, wie im Original auch, die mystische Verbundenheit zum Stahl nicht uebergangen werden - in einer Welt, die keine Gefangenen macht, entfaltet sich die Zuneigung nun mal in Form martialischer Obsession...:bigok:

Zu Jason Momoa als neuen Conan: sicherlich kein Vergleich zur steirischen Eiche, aber auf seine Art und Weise hat er mir wider Erwartens doch besser als gedacht gefallen, andererseits sind die Fussstapfen Arnolds einfach zu gross, denn der neue Conan wirkt einfach nicht wie ein "junger Gott in einer Welt voller Leid, Schmerzen und Tod", sondern mehr wie ein etwas zu breit geratenes Model... sicherlich, Arnold himself war noch nie ein Schoenling, aber seine markanten Zuege sind einfach unverwechselbar...

Ganz grosser Minuspunkt: absolut keine erkennbaren Melodien, wo im Original noch eine majestaetische Symphonie die andere zu uebertreffen sucht, bekommt man hier nur schnell vergessbaren Fantasy Einheitsbrei - wer hat keine wohligen Schauer gespuert, wenn im Original Conan von 1981 die sonore Einleitungsstimme in den wohl pompoesesten Score aller Zeiten ("Anvil Of Crom") ueberleitet...

Leidlich unterhaltsam sind die Kaempfe, sprudelt doch stets CGI-Blut in Massen, leider hat dies aber nichts mit "Haerte" zu tun, aber dafuer haben mir die vielen Schauplatzwechsel doch ganz gut gefallen, da kam so ein wenig der Geist des ersten Conan Films durch, wo Arnie auch stets in Bewegung ist...

Was die Hintergrundgeschichte angeht, also despotischer Kriegsherr und Zauberer sucht Fragmente einer magischen Totenmaske, um seine vom Mob verbrannte Frau (ultrafiese Hexe) wieder zum Leben zu erwecken, um Land und Leute unterjochen zu koennen... na jaaaaaa, nicht Fisch noch Fleisch, denn der Fiesepampel zaubert ja mal gar kein Brimborium herbei (nur sein grenzdebiles Toechterchen), sondern verlaesst sich lieber auf den Stahl (sic!), und beim Final Fight setzt er sich zum Leben erweckte Totenmaske auf (Facehugger galore Moment) und es passiert... nichts?

"Neither I fear Pain nor Death!"
"Before you wield it you have to learn its secrets!"
"When a Cimmerian is thirsty it's the thirst for blood!"

Ich vergebe versoehnliche 6/10 Punkte.
Fuers Original natuerlich 11 von 10 Punkte.


----------



## KOF328 (5. Februar 2012)

Sex on The Beach, gestern im Kino! Auf jeden fall empfehlenswerte Komödie mit vielen Lachern


----------



## Micha77 (18. Februar 2012)

Notorious B.I.G-No Dream is too Big
Bester Hip-Hop Film aller Zeiten allerdings waren einige Rollen schlecht besetzt wie z.B Tupac
Deswegen 9/10


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Februar 2012)

New Kids Nitro..... JUNGE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2012)

Ich habe diesen Film mir mal wieder angeschaut :

The Adventures of Ford Fairlane (1990) - IMDb auf DVD und diesen hier

Jason Bourne im Irak : Matt Damon gibt Auskunft über Green Zone | News | moviepilot.de


----------



## Matthy (18. Februar 2012)

Drive 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9yB4LUVeCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seabound (19. Februar 2012)

22 Bullets über Skygo. Ziemlich geil!


----------



## sn@ke (20. Februar 2012)

Gefährten klasse Film


----------



## TankCommander (20. Februar 2012)

Underworld 4 Awakeing. in 3d war am Freitag im Kino! 

Sehr gut gemacht. Im direkten Vergleich zu den Vorgängern ist die Story die dünnste aus der Reihe.


----------



## batmaan (20. Februar 2012)

Gran Torino, Sherlock Holmes SS. Gute Filme. Aber nichts geht über the dark knight.


----------



## moe (21. Februar 2012)

Dale and Tucker against Evil.
Naja.


----------



## mds51 (21. Februar 2012)

OSS 117 - Der Spion der sich liebte.
War positiv überrascht!


----------



## MonGoLo (22. Februar 2012)

_*All good Things*_

nochn film mit kirsten dunsts titties. scheeeene


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2012)

Tucker and Dale vs. Evil (oder so ähnlich)

Einfach nur sau geil der Film!

Edit: ich habs jetzt erst gesehen... wir meinen den selben.


----------



## TankCommander (22. Februar 2012)

Fright Night Die Rabenschwarze Nacht von 1985 

Zwar auch nur ein Remake aber ein Klassiker. Die Neuverfilmung mit Colin Farell ist ein grottenschlechtes B-Movie....


----------



## Katamaranoid (23. Februar 2012)

Hab mir gestern V wie Vendetta angeschaut. Hatte den vorher noch nie gesehen, aber ich muss sagen, der beste film den ich seit langem gesehen habe.


----------



## doceddy (23. Februar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern V wie Vendetta angeschaut. Hatte den vorher noch nie gesehen, aber ich muss sagen, der beste film den ich seit langem gesehen habe.


 
Aber kauf dir jetzt bloß keine V-Maske, wie die Protestkids 
Am Freitag in Star Wars Ep I gewesen, am Samstag zu Hause Ep II in HD reingezogen. Immerwieder top!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2012)

Pah, Ep.1 war mit Abstand der schlechteste aller 6 Teile.

Ich zieh mir gerade, als Vorbereitung auf "The Avengers", alle entsprechenden Superheldenfilme rein. Captain America und Iron Man sind schon erledigt, jetzt kommt erstmal Thor


----------



## moe (25. Februar 2012)

Ich hab grade "Paul - Ein Alien auf der Flucht" hinter mir. Naja. Nette Abwechslung.


----------



## KillerCroc (25. Februar 2012)

Transformers Dark of the Moon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2012)

Brauchte grad etwas Sitzfleisch für die Säulen der Erde


----------



## NCphalon (26. Februar 2012)

V wie Vendetta, sehr geiler Film


----------



## jo214 (27. Februar 2012)

Ziemlich beste Freunde. Mit Abstand der beste Film seit langem echt sehr gelungen.


----------



## Robonator (27. Februar 2012)

Real Steel. Ebenfalls einfach wirklich geiler Film 

Aber V wie Vendetta ist auch mein Lieblingsfilm


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2012)

Der letzte war "MOON". Ich mag ja solche Sci-Fi Filmchen mit etwas beklemmender Atmosphäre... und der Film ist wie ich finde auch für sein recht kleines Budget sehr gut gemacht. Ohne was spoilern zu wollen - die Wendungen der Story sind sehr gut gelungen


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. März 2012)

*The Thing* (Re-Prequel-make)

Letztens nun auch endlich mal gesichtet, ich bin enttaeuscht: einerseits   werden mehr als nur 1x gelungene Referenzen an Carpenters Original   dargeboten, andererseits kommt fuer einen Kenner und Liebhaber des   Originals so gesehen auch fast gar keine Spannung auf, da man den   Storyverlauf fast 1:1 uebernommen hat, aber dies war mir ja schon im  Vorfeld bekannt.

Was mir aber absolut gegen den Strich ging, waren die, mMn, wirklich   jederzeit erkennbaren, mies getricksten CGI Effekte, bei der Szene im  Hubschrauber  musste ich sogar leicht schmunzeln, so laecherlich sah  diese  "Gesichtsverschiebung" aus, bei aller Liebe, aber nichts geht  gegen die  anorganischen Creature & Gore Fx von Wizard Rob Bottin.
Und ja, ich hab' darueber hinaus auch eine "gesunde Portion" an Haerte   vermisst, obwohl meine "Spladd0rkid" Zeiten schon gute 15 Jahre her sein   duerften...

Die Figuren (Charaktere hab' ich, ausser "Lars" keine bemerkt), schaffen   auch keine Verbundenheit zum Zuschauer, im Vergleich zum Original,   bangt man gar nicht mit wer besessen ist/welche Aktion vom "Ding" als   naechstes ausgeht... 
Aber gut, die Ueberleitung am Ende mit dem so sattsam vertrauten   Morricone Theme, da ging mein Herzschlag dann doch wenigstens   kurzfristig in die Hoehe!

Ich sag' mal 4/10.


----------



## prointhegame (26. März 2012)

Also, gestern habe ich TV geschaut, da bei pro7 sherlock holmes lief. Ich hatte von Anfang an kein gutes gefühl bei dem Film, schon damals, als er angekündigt worden ist. Mein Gefühl hat sich demnach auch bestätigt. Der Film war wirklich sehr langweilig und durch diese ständigen Rückblenden haben es auch nicht rausgehauen. Ich habe mich sogar so gelangweilt, dass ich nebenbei meine Tee bestellung auf meiner Lieblings-Seite gemacht habe. Ich weiß nicht, was aus Guy Richtie geworden ist,..leider nichts Gutes...

3/10


----------



## Ahab (26. März 2012)

Mein letzter Film war "Die Verurteilten". Klasse Streifen.


----------



## AeroX (26. März 2012)

Türkisch für Anfänger im kino. 

Ich konnte recht selten lachen, aber meine Freundin hat für gefeiert  

Also kommt drauf was man für einen Humor hat


----------



## Low (26. März 2012)

die tribute von panem

Würde ich mit 7.5/10 Punkten bewerten. War eigentlich sehr gut nur kam es mir so vor als würden die 2,5 Stunden einfach nicht ausreichen.


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. März 2012)

Gestern in der Cine - Sneak als Vorpremiere: 50/50 - Freunde fürs (Über-)Leben


----------



## der_yappi (28. März 2012)

Als Film den Tatort am Sonntag.
Ansonsten bin ich dabei die ganzen "Ein Käfig voller Helden" Folgen wieder anzukucken


----------



## danomat (28. März 2012)

Tatort is ne feine sache. Wenn da nicht immer die cod4 liga sonntag abend wär. 

Gestern wieder mal sieben geschaut


----------



## bjoern1982 (28. März 2012)

Postal. Ziemlich schräg der Film


----------



## TankCommander (29. März 2012)

- Revenge of the Nerds
- Die Supertrottel im Paradies (Revenge of the Nerds II)

Nette Filmchen aus den 80ern! Wobei der erste Teil absoluter Kultstatus hat, kann ich nur unterstreichen. Der zweite Teil "Die Supertrottel" kommt nicht an das Original ran.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hw6zrInbtQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (30. März 2012)

g-force
nur noch 60 Sec.


was man ned alles ertragen muss für die fraun


----------



## trigg2 (30. März 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich dabei die ganzen "Ein Käfig voller Helden" Folgen wieder anzukucken



Oh ja Fein, hab hier auch 5 Staffeln stehen die 6 gönne ich mir noch irgendwann.


----------



## marcus022 (31. März 2012)

Verblendung

Auch wenn mir manche Szenen gar nicht gefallen haben, ist dieser Film ein Muss für Krimi Liebhaber. Auch die Länge von fast zweieinhalb Stunden ist heutzutage ja eine Seltenheit.


----------



## Memphys (31. März 2012)

Good Morning Vietnam (hieß er glaub ich), davor Der Marshal (die alte Version mit John Wayne)


----------



## ich558 (31. März 2012)

Zum ersten mal "Top Gun" - super Film trotz des Alters


----------



## Robonator (31. März 2012)

Der gestiefelte Kater

Einfach super der Film  Und richtig schön lustig. Würd ich weiterempfehlen an Leute die nichts gegen Animationsfilme haben und auch mal lachen wollen


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Zum ersten mal "Top Gun" - super Film trotz des Alters


 Da war ich damals im Kino drin. Mit 10 Jahren. Das warn geiles Erlebnis.

Der Soundtrack ist bis heute geil. Und sonst isses ja eigentlich ein US Navy Werbefilm. Aber der Durchbruch für Tom Cruise gewesen. Und Val Kilmer. Wobei letztere nicht ganz so erfolgreich ist.


----------



## PC GAMER (31. März 2012)

Der Fluch der 2 Schwestern 

Am Anfang denkt man hä
Im Mittel teil Ahh...
Fast am Ende bitte schafft es
Am Ende hatte ich tränen und Gänsehaut


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Zum ersten mal "Top Gun" - super Film trotz des Alters


 Sorry, aber Grinsefresse Tommy "Scientology Depp" Cruise kann ich einfach in keiner Rolle ernst nehmen, vollkommen egal was man von ihm auf der Leinwand sieht.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. April 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Der gestiefelte Kater
> 
> Einfach super der Film  Und richtig schön lustig. Würd ich weiterempfehlen an Leute die nichts gegen Animationsfilme haben und auch mal lachen wollen


 Am besten haben mir die Kabbeleien mit der Katze gefallen, insbesondere beim "Tanzturnier"... 
Die eigentliche Story ist aber mal, haha, fuer die Katz, denn Humpty Dumpty als moralisch fehlgeleiteter Freund aus Waisenkindertagen, Schloss des toten Riesen in den Wolken, goldene Eier legende Gaensekueken und rabiate Muttergans auf Godzillafeldzug...


----------



## Robonator (1. April 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Am besten haben mir die Kabbeleien mit der Katze gefallen, insbesondere beim "Tanzturnier"...
> Die eigentliche Story ist aber mal, haha, fuer die Katz, denn Humpty Dumpty als moralisch fehlgeleiteter Freund aus Waisenkindertagen, Schloss des toten Riesen in den Wolken, goldene Eier legende Gaensekueken und rabiate Muttergans auf Godzillafeldzug...


 
Aber lustig!


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Grinsefresse Tommy "Scientology Depp" Cruise kann ich einfach in keiner Rolle ernst nehmen, vollkommen egal was man von ihm auf der Leinwand sieht.


 Ich finde man muß BEruf und Privatleben trennen. Als Schauspieler hat er Talent und ist sehr gut. Als Privatmensch nehme ich ihn nicht ganz für voll.


----------



## Windows0.1 (1. April 2012)

Stirb Langsam Jetzt erst recht


----------



## Lan_Party (2. April 2012)

Mad Circus - Eine Ballade von Liebe und Tod
Sehr anspruchsvoller Film - nicht jedermann wird ihn mögen aber ich fand ihn richtig Klasse!


----------



## TankCommander (3. April 2012)

Pandorum

Ein recht guter Film! Spannend  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rqELitANFSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RapToX (11. April 2012)

full metal jacket


----------



## MasterFreak (12. April 2012)

Beverly Hills Cop 1-3


----------



## danomat (12. April 2012)

Contagion. Super film


----------



## Bääängel (12. April 2012)

Zombieland - Ich hab mich echt weggehauen  So geiler stupider Stumpfsinn


----------



## Blacky1810 (12. April 2012)

Battleship


----------



## Oromus (12. April 2012)

Bääängel schrieb:
			
		

> Zombieland - Ich hab mich echt weggehauen  So geiler stupider Stumpfsinn



Ja der ist echt witzig.......

Mein zuletzt gesehener Film: The Dark Knight.


----------



## der_yappi (14. April 2012)

"Ziemlich beste Freunde"

Richtig gut gewesen - der wird später auch auf DVD / BluRay gekauft


----------



## T'PAU (14. April 2012)

_Super 8_ auf Blu-ray.
Schöne 70/80er-Stimmung. 
Ok, der Zug-Crash war vielleicht ein _wenig_ übertrieben dargestellt.


----------



## jeamal (14. April 2012)

Gestern Abend Battleship geguckt. 
War ganz nice animiert und hatte auch echt Potential von der Story her. Wurde meiner Meinung nach aber nur sehr schlecht umgesetzt. Echt schade.... Nach den Film hat man mehr offene Fragen als vor dem Film. Mir kams so vor, als ob man aus Budget Gründen einiges rauslassen musste.
Alles in allen ein sehr stumpfsinniger Film, den man viel besser hätte erzählen können.


----------



## marcus022 (15. April 2012)

Der grosse Crash.  

Auf Blueray. Was ich merkwürdig fand war die Tonspur. 

Ein bisschen träge dieser Film. Auch das Ende gefällt mir nicht. Der Film müsste mindestens eine halbe Stunde länger gehen.


----------



## TheLogium (15. April 2012)

Hellboy


----------



## GioInter (15. April 2012)

Battleship


----------



## Robonator (7. Mai 2012)

Chronicle und Avengers.
Beides sehr gute Filme


----------



## MourDog (8. Mai 2012)

Avengers ---> HAMMER!!!!


----------



## AeroX (8. Mai 2012)

American pie Klassentreffen. 
Bomben Film  selten so gelacht! 

Diese Woche geht's in project x


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2012)

Den gestiefelten Kater


----------



## moe (8. Mai 2012)

Killer Elite. 
Kann man durchaus anschauen.


----------



## danomat (8. Mai 2012)

Kill list. 
1 h gähnende langeweile. Aber dann: krasser scheiß und total abartiges ende


----------



## Westfale_09 (8. Mai 2012)

Die Aushilfsgangster  Genialer Film mit super Story
Casino, Muss man nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## ghost13 (9. Mai 2012)

*
Die Beschissenheit der Dinge
*​


----------



## NCphalon (9. Mai 2012)

avengers in 3D.... seeeeeehr geiler film^^


----------



## D@ve (9. Mai 2012)

* 				American Pie: Das Klassentreffen*



Und ich konnte sehr gut lachen


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Mai 2012)

*So, und nun muss ich aufgrund meines beknackten Mitteilungsbeduerfnis meinen Eindruck zu "Rocky" mitteilen:

 DAS ist ein Liebesfilm! Wirklich! Wahrscheinlich der absolut  ALLER-ALLER-ALLERSCHOENSTE, den ich je gesehen habe... ja, ein Mann  guckt von sich aus freiwillig keine Liebesfilme, aber ich will versuchen  hier zu beschreiben warum ich so denke...

 Wir alle kennen  Sylvester Stallone als Rocky oder Rambo, als unbezwingbare Kampfmaschine  mit Hundeaugenblick und herunterhaengender Gesichtsseite, aber darauf will  ich jetzt nicht eingehen, ich will ueber den ersten Rockyfilm  sprechen...

 Ich wusste schon immer, Sly kann mehr als nur den  Abzugsfinger betaetigen, sein markantes Kinn vorstrecken und Oneliner  bruellen (ich sage nur Copland, wo er einen halbtauben Provinzbullen spielt, der einer Verschwoerung von City Cops auf  die Schliche kommt), doch hier in Rocky, da sieht man keinen Schauspieler, da sieht man  einen Menschen mit Gefuehlen wie wir sie alle haben... der echte  Stallone war 1976 gerade mal 30 Jahre alt, gegen alle Widerstaende  schaffte er es, nicht nur ein Skript zu verkaufen, sondern sich als  Hauptdarsteller in Personalunion gleich mit - und ich glaube dies ist  es, was man als Amerikanischen Traum kennt...

 Sly spielt den  nicht ganz so hellen (aber kein Vollidiot) Rocky Balboa, ein junger  Bursche der sich mit Gelegenheitsjobs durchschlaegt, in einem  heruntergekommenen Boxcenter trainiert und nebenbei ein Auge auf die  schuechterne Tierhandlungsangestellte Adrian geworfen hat... was als  erstes ins Auge sticht, der, wie gesagt, blutjunge Sly, schon damals mit  einer Coolness gesegnet die ihn in den 80ern zeitweise zum  bestbezahlten Superstar seiner Kategorie machen sollte... aber darum  soll es hier nicht gehen...

 Wir sehen also Sly in den  trostlosen Arbeitervierteln der ausgehenden 70er Jahre in Pittsburgh,  Philadelphia herum streunen, hie und da einen Geldeintreiberjob fuer den  lokalen Kredithai ausfuehrend (aber er ist viel zu weich, um jemanden  die Daumen zu brechen), nebenbei macht er dem schuechternen  Mauerbluemchen Adrian den Hof und trainiert im Boxcenter seines  vaeterlichen Freundes Mickey... und laesst sich immer wieder von seinem  Kumpel Paulie (Adrians Bruder) aufziehen, endlich etwas aus seinem Leben zu  machen...

 Aber unser Rocky "kann" nichts, ausser ein gutes Herz  haben und boxen... wie es der Zufall (oder war es doch so im Drehbuch?)  will, bietet naemlich der offizielle Titeltraeger Apollo Creed (Carl  Weathers) einem Nobody die Chance ihm im Ring eine auf die Glocke zu  geben - und unser Sly nimmt diese Chance wahr...

 Ich glaube,  ich trage Eulen nach Athen, wenn ich sage, auch nach ueber 30 Jahren hat  dieser Film nichts von seiner Wirkung (insbesondere fuer Erstseher wie  mich) verloren... Rocky ist in uns allen, jedermann kann sich mit diesem  herzensguten Typen identifzieren, einem Mann der einfachen, direkten  Worte... einem Mann, der immer an seine Chance glaubt, nur bisher keine  Gelegenheit bekam... einem Mann, der in einer Baracke lebt, in der er  sich ruehrend um seine zwei Hausschildkroeten kuemmert...

  Sobald Rocky mit dem Training anfaengt - die rohe Eier auf Mixer  Austrinkszene! - und dann in seinem endgeilen 70s Trainingsanzug durchs  morgendliche Pittsburgh laeuft, dazu im Hintergrund der Ohrwurm Gonna  Fly Now, dann kann man nicht anders als ihn anzufeuern...

 Und  in der Folgezeit trainiert unser Sly wie ein Berserker, um am Ende dem  Grossmaul Apollo den Zeiger von der Rathausuhr zu holen... ja,  natuerlich haette ein noch so guter Amateurboxer gegen einen Profischwergewichtler im echten Leben keine Chance, aber ich scheiss' auf  die Realitaet!
 Wenn mein Sly die Fresse vollgepruegelt bekommt,  dann leidet er fuer mich, fuer uns und fuer alle Nobodys dieser Welt mit  (ja ja, ich muss zum Psychiater, ist geschenkt!)

 Wenn Sly vorm  Kampf letzte Zweifel bekommt, wenn er zu sich selbst sagt, er will  nicht mehr wie ein Hund angesehen werden, sondern wie ein Mensch... und  man spuert foermlich wie sich diese Mischung aus Wut und Verzweiflung  ihren Weg ins Herz des geneigten Zuschauer bahnt, dann lebt Film... 

 Schrieb ich nicht vorhin, Rocky ist ein Liebesfilm? Ja!
 Wenn Sly sich der unendlich schuechternen Adrian nach einem  abendlichen Spaziergang (die Eislaufszene ist schon verdammt schoen), in  seiner Bruchbude zum ersten Kuss naehert... Leute, dann vergisst man  einfach, man sieht einen Film... da sind dann zwei Menschen, die die  meiste Zeit vom Leben, vom Schicksal auf die Fresse bekommen haben, mit  einer unendlichen, bis dahin unterdrueckten Sehnsucht nach Liebe und  Geborgenheit... und nein, es kommt nicht zum geilen Gerammele, sondern  zum wunderbarsten Filmkuss den ich je sah...*


----------



## dj*viper (9. Mai 2012)

Pakt der Rache

heute gesehen, kann man sich auf jeden fall angucken


----------



## jester_ger (10. Mai 2012)

The Road mit Viggo Mortensen!

Sehr geiler Film! Wer auf Endzeit steht darf den nicht verpassen!


----------



## Rico-3000 (10. Mai 2012)

dredd judge


----------



## AMD x6 (10. Mai 2012)

Der Flug des Phoenix, Ein Film von John Moore mit Dennis Quaid, Jacob Vargas.Kommt nicht an das Original dran,hätte bischen länger sein können.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Mai 2012)

MourDog schrieb:


> Avengers ---> HAMMER!!!!


 
Das unterschreib ich so. 



> Sie finden wohl alles lustig oder?
> - Wenns lustig ist


----------



## ich558 (10. Mai 2012)

American Pie 

So geil der Film. Fand ich genau so gut wenn nicht sogar besser als Teil 1-3 

Jetzt dann mal Avengers....


----------



## WeaponPharmacy (11. Mai 2012)

*Action & Effekt:*

Fast & Furious Collection
The Dark Knight
Vier Brüder
Gladiator
96.Hours
2012
Apocalypto
KingKong
Avatar
Iron Man 1&2
Drive
Ghetto Gangz 1&2
John Rambo 2008
Lord of War 
Nur noch 60 Sekunden
Ohne Limit
Shooter
Spiel mit der Angst
The Fighter
The Fighting
Fighters
Todeszug nach Yuma
Transformers 1
Trespass
Undisputed 1&2&3
Unknown Identity
Unleashed
Walking Tall
Warrior
Yamakasi 1&2


*Komödie:*

Stiefbruder
Guess Who
30 Minuten oder weniger
Hangover 1&2
Lottery Ticket
Meine Frau, unsere Kinder und ich
So High

*Klassika:*

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Es war einmal in Amerika
Der Pate
Comeback
Scarface
Wie ein wilder Stier


*Nachdenkliche:*

Gespräche mit Gott
Cast Away
Das Glücksprinzip
Der mit dem Wolf tanzt 
Hinter dem Horizont 
Peaceful Warrior
Stadt der Engel
Rendezvous mit Joe Black
Blind Side
Buried.Lebend.begraben
Dschungelkind
Good Will Hunting
Gran Torino
The Tree of Life
Ziemlich beste Freunde

*Abenteuer:*

Blood Diamond
City of God
Into the Blue
Fluch der Karibik Collection

*Oldschool:*

Boyz n the Hood - Jungs im Viertel
Menace II Society
Training Day

*Da fehlen noch paar, aber die Filme hier fallen mir gerade so ein.*


----------



## Metalic (11. Mai 2012)

gestern abend silent hill. die neun euro dafür waren einfach zu viel. gibt ja ein paar szenen die ganz nett sind anzuschaun (pyramidenkopf) aber 80% vom film sind für die tonne meiner meinung nach. :x nicht einmal gruselig der film


----------



## Westfale_09 (11. Mai 2012)

Die Aushilfsgangster  Schöner Film, mit lustigen Szenen und einer guten Story


----------



## Sertix (13. Mai 2012)

Ziemlich beste Freunde.

Hatte am Schluss sogar Tränen in den Augen.


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2012)

Beerfest!  (Mal wieder )


----------



## kaepernickus (15. Mai 2012)

*Act Of Valor*

Vorweg, er ist natürlich eindimensional patriotisch und versprüht teilweise Army-Anwerbungscharme.
Abgesehen davon ist der Film gerade für Fans von diversen Militär-Shootern (CoD, BF, MoH) sehr empfehlenswert. Dazu gibt es neben einem Schauspieler-Cast vor allem auch echte Navy SEALs und auf echten Einsätzen basierende Ereignisse.
Eine Dokumentation sollte man aber nicht erwarten, die Inszenierung ist halt trotz des authentischen Hintergrunds auf Action-Film ausgelegt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2012)

Endlich mal geschafft die beiden Largo Winch Teile zu schauen. Ich war angenehm überrascht


----------



## AeroX (15. Mai 2012)

Project X - sehr geil  

Hab gut gefeiert im Kino


----------



## Amigo (16. Mai 2012)

Bin kein großer Filmfreak, aber war letztens doch simpel zufrieden zu stellen: "In Time - Deine Zeit läuft ab" 

Zufällig beim Kumpel gelandet und der hatte den noch aus der Videothek, viel besser als erwartet, wobei ich wusste überhaupt nicht was mich erwartet... und im Grunde erwartete nicht viel. 

Hat ne schöne, wenn auch simple Story: armer Typ trifft schönes reiches Mädchen, büchsen aus... das ganze gemixt mit Unsterblichkeit, einer Portion Glück, bargeldlosem Zahlungsverkehr und einem coolen Ende... (good Girl!) 

Wer den nicht kennt, ist echt nicht schlecht und hat hier und da ne Portion Wahrheit!


----------



## Metalic (16. Mai 2012)

gestern abend "lord of war" mit nicholas cage. finde ich super gemacht den film aber auch beängstigend, dass es so etwas wirklich gibt, auch heute noch.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vqllcb0ah-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gott, ist der "Film" ********, der Bodensatz den ich bisher in diesem Jahr gesehen habe, dabei fand ich den ersten Streifen dieser Hollandprollos ja doch schenkelklopfend erheiternd (Hollaendische Originalsynchro mit Untertiteln rockT halT doch derbe bloed, schon allein wegen der ihr innewohnenden Mongophonetik), aber diese Fortsetzung ist einfach nur schreiend doof und unlustig!

Unsere 5 Atzenprollos stolpern nur von einer Clipepisode in die naechste... Adilatten, Vokuhilas und Schneckenbremsen galore immer dabei, irgendwie geht es um die Rivalitaet mit einem Atzenprollo aus dem Nachbarskukdorf, dessen schwangere Mastsau immer saeuft und ihm dabei nebenbei einen lutscht inkl. "Ich freu mich so derbe bloed, wenn man mir in die Visage spritzt" Gesichtselfmeterausdruck... Bruellah deluxe!
Und radioaktive Milch laesst die Einwohner zu Zombies mutieren, wissescho!

Mantaluden Rennfahrten, Kinder ueberfahren und Laiendarsteller (Zombies) koepfen, zwischendurch herum schreien, herum pruegeln, herum kiffen, herum saufen und herum huren.

Vielleicht muss man auch aber einfach nur gut besoffen sein, damit der Film zuendet, keine Ahnung.
Aber wer seine Alte loswerden will, sollte diesen Film einlegen - eine echte Belastungsprobe, moechte ich mal stark annehmen dann!


----------



## ich558 (17. Mai 2012)

Vorgestern "The Beach". Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Da will ich auch hin!


----------



## moe (17. Mai 2012)

Dark Shadows.
Schade dass ich mir vorher den Trailer angeschaut hab, damit war der Film quasi schon gesehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2012)

Gestern im Kino " The Avengers " gesehen, hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Viel Special Effects und Humor


----------



## Festplatte (17. Mai 2012)

Stealth – Unter dem Radar


----------



## Westfale_09 (17. Mai 2012)

Der Diktator - Super geiler Film, kann euch nur den Kinobesuch empfehlen. Super Komödie und die Handlungen sind 1A udn immer zum lachen


----------



## Per4mance (18. Mai 2012)

The Avengers IMAX 3D 

Battleship. leider gibts den nicht als IMAX oder 3D. IMAX soll aber noch kommen.


----------



## moe (19. Mai 2012)

Kill List. Irgendwie krank.


----------



## Ion (19. Mai 2012)

Irgendeinen der Cheech & Chong Teile mit meinem Vater zusammen
Was haben wir gelacht


----------



## SOADTony (19. Mai 2012)

The Avengers 

Geil geil geil !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2012)

Stichtag


----------



## robbe (19. Mai 2012)

Super

Wer Kickass mag, sollte sich den hier auch mal anschauen.
Ich find ihn sogar noch besser als Kickass, vorallem wegen einer traumhaften Ellen Page .


----------



## RapToX (21. Mai 2012)

ace ventura 2


----------



## Uziflator (21. Mai 2012)

Shoot Em Up. Fand ihn gut war aber leider ein Flop


----------



## marcus022 (23. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Endlich mal geschafft die beiden Largo Winch Teile zu schauen. Ich war angenehm überrascht


 
Na endlich. Schön das sie dir gefallen, ging mir ähnlich ^^





moe schrieb:


> Schade dass ich mir vorher den Trailer angeschaut hab, damit war der Film quasi schon gesehen


 
Deswegen schaue ich keine Trailer mehr. Wenn ich in Werbepausen überrascht werde schalte ich sofort weg ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Na endlich. Schön das sie dir gefallen, ging mir ähnlich ^^


Ja lange hats gedauert.

Aktuell gesehen : 
Faster und The Mechanic


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Mai 2012)

Men in Black 3 in 3D  Cooler Film mit einer super Story. Leute geht ins Kino und guckt ihn euch an, er ist es wert


----------



## Tenshou (23. Mai 2012)

Battleship - geiler Film mit extrem coolen Effekten.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. Mai 2012)

The Transporter im TV und im Kino The Avangers


----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2012)

"The Avengers" auf der Leinwand und gestern im TV "Ghomorrha-Reise in das Reich der Camorra", sehr empfehlenswert...

Gruß


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Mai 2012)

Battleship und Hell.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. Mai 2012)

MiB3.

Besser als Teil 2, immerhin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2012)

Da ich Hulk und Iron Man schon gesehen hatte sowie auch the Avengers hatte ich mir zur Vervollständigung nun auch Thor und Captain America angesehen. Wobei letzterer doch auf weiter Strecke etwas lahmte.


----------



## celi2 (26. Mai 2012)

21 Jump Street

Sehr lustig, auch wenn vieles einfach bekannt ist.

7/10


----------



## MonGoLo (26. Mai 2012)

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/hot_tub_time_machine/Hot Tub Time Machine

auch nich so s jelwe vom ei, aber tausendmal besser als dieser Hangover scheiß. kein plan warum das alle so geil/lustig fanden.
naja massenidiotie wie immer


----------



## sn@ke (27. Mai 2012)

* *

Act Of Valor


----------



## Per4mance (27. Mai 2012)

Battleship war entäuschend, sieht man auch an den einspielergebnissen in den USA. da wurden wieder die besten szenen im trailer gezeigt genauso wie damals bei Kampf der titanen.

The Avengers fand ich geil. vorallem als IMAX 3D . 

hab beide in New York gesehen.

bei Act of Valor is mir aufgefallen das die deutsche syncro extrem lahm is wenn man den zuerst auf englisch gesehen hat. is genauso wie BF3 auf deutsch 


MIB3 will ich auch noch sehen schade nur das es bei uns so gut wie keine IMAX 3D kinos gibt -.-


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Mai 2012)

Ich war gestern im Kino und hab mir Men In Black 3 angeschaut.
Jedoch war dies kein 3D-Kino.
Gewundert hat mich das Format des Films.
Die meisten neuen Kinofilme sind ja 21:9 oder wenigstens 16:9, aber MIIIB war schon fast 4:3.
Das hat mich dann doch irritiert.
Woran kann das gelegen haben?
Scheiß Dreckskino


----------



## HaCKEr (27. Mai 2012)

Gestern Ghost Rider 2 gesehn!

3/10

Und den dritten Punkt gibts nur für den Twinky


----------



## ich558 (29. Mai 2012)

Projekt X

Alter Verwalter der war ja krass


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Mai 2012)

J. Edgar. Sehr interessant


----------



## Amigo (29. Mai 2012)

Der grüne Planet

Ein gesellschaftskritischer, aber gleichzeitig sehr humorvoller Film.
Kann zum nachdenken anregen! 

(zu sehen in eurer Tube )


----------



## sn@ke (30. Mai 2012)

*
 *

MIB 3 der war nicht schlecht


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Mai 2012)

21 Jump Street irgendwie zu empfehlen war lustig^^


----------



## sn@ke (30. Mai 2012)

Den hab ich auch schon gesehn war echt lustig


----------



## jeamal (3. Juni 2012)

Project - X..... 

Geilster Film des Genres find ich .... um einiges besser als Hangover! Den mitn paar Kumpels geguckt, jeder ein paar Bier dazu, die Bude hat gebebt sag ich euch!
Hab mir auch gleich den Soundtrack besorgt.

Einfach nur geil!


----------



## prointhegame (5. Juni 2012)

Ja,, ich habe echt schon sehr oft gehört, das die Avengers der Hammer sind. Aber irgendwie reizt mich der Film doch nicht so....
Letztes lief ja Star Trek,,der ist echt gut! Obwohl ich echt kein Star Trek Fan bin, muss ich sagen, dass er mir gut gefallen hat. 
Ich bin sehr gepannt auf Batman und PROMETHEUS!!!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab gestern den Van Damme - Streifen "Assassination Games" gekuckt.

Naja, zumindest fürn Damme war das erschreckend tiefgründig (die sinnlosen haumichtot-Szenen nahmen weniger als 90% der Filmzeit ein ).


----------



## Metalic (5. Juni 2012)

Ghostbusters Teil 1

Ich mag diese "blödmann" filme


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Juni 2012)

Star Trek fand ich auch ziemlich gut, auch wenn ich kein Fan bin, geschweige denn eine einzige Folge kenne ^^

Gestern dann noch die Simpsons Der Film. 
Tja als Simpsons-Fan brauch ich dazu nicht mehr viel sagen, einfach nur


----------



## TankCommander (6. Juni 2012)

Ich war gestern etwas retro unterwegs... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f8YmGuX9fZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Per4mance (6. Juni 2012)

hab mir gestern abend da nix besonderes gekommen ist Heat reingezogen (hatte den noch auf der receiverplatte). der film is halt immer wieder gut weils noch die alte art ist mit seele und story


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. Juni 2012)

hab in letzter zeit nur 2 filme gesehen (is halt so ohne TV ). dafür gibts kino, wo nicht mittendrin pinkelpause is

1. der diktator  sehr geil! hab ich halb tot gelacht und die geschätzten 20 leute mit mir im kino waren auch gut dabei xD
2. iron sky  son drecks film, echt. unlogisch, dämlich und die witze sind oft (nicht immer!) ziemlich flach und unlustig. dachte eig am anfang, dass es n action/sci-fi film is, bis ich danach gelesen hatte, dass es ne komödie sein soll. naja, trotzdem


----------



## riotmilch (7. Juni 2012)

prointhegame schrieb:


> Ja,, ich habe echt schon sehr oft gehört, das die Avengers der Hammer sind. Aber irgendwie reizt mich der Film doch nicht so....
> Letztes lief ja Star Trek,,der ist echt gut! Obwohl ich echt kein Star Trek Fan bin, muss ich sagen, dass er mir gut gefallen hat.
> Ich bin sehr gepannt auf Batman und PROMETHEUS!!!!



Also ich finde Avengers auch mega!
Liegt aber vllt auch darana, das ich nen Comic Fan bin. 
Hulk FTW!



Metalic schrieb:


> Ghostbusters Teil 1
> 
> Ich mag diese "blödmann" filme



Ghostbusters 1+2 sind ja wohl mal der Hammer! 



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Star Trek fand ich auch ziemlich gut, auch  wenn ich kein Fan bin, geschweige denn eine einzige Folge kenne ^^



Bin auch kein Fan von Star Trek, aber son bissel kennt man sich ja aus und finde den "Neustart" echt gelungen!
War auch mein letzter Film, den ich gesehen habe ^^


----------



## Eftilon (7. Juni 2012)

Habe mir gestern Event Horizon mal wieder reingezogen,

echt klasse, gefällt mir immer wieder.

eftilon


----------



## prointhegame (7. Juni 2012)

Metalic schrieb:


> Ghostbusters Teil 1
> 
> Ich mag diese "blödmann" filme





ALTER! Ghostbusters ist doch kein "blödmann-film"!!!!!!!!!! Das ist ein genialer KLASSIKER!


----------



## Metalic (7. Juni 2012)

das war auch nicht negativ gemeint 

so gestern abend: Der Name der Rose


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir gestern Abend mal wieder "Drive" angeschaut.
Ich finde die Schauspielerische leistung von Ryan Gosling richtig geil.


----------



## Beni19 (8. Juni 2012)

Gamer war das letzte was ich gesehn hab  im fernsehn mit zwei freunden auf klassenfahrt.
Is echt gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2012)

Ghetto Gangz I / II, lief zwar vor kurzem im TV als Banlieue 13 / Banlieue 13 Ultimatum aber dort schaue ich keine Filme.  Einfach nur Empfehlenswert


----------



## MonGoLo (10. Juni 2012)

*M:I Ghost Protocol*
najaaa, standard-kost eben. gutes popcorn-kino. hatte zwar auch n paar logik-fehler, aber trotzdem unterhaltsam.
auf jeden fall besser als jeder michael-bay-, stephen-spielberg- oder george-lucas-film

*25th Hour*
*Adaptation* (da hab ich nur die deutsche synchro. naja schlecht war se nich ^^)

beide genial, vorallem letzterer einfach epic, vorallem die erzählstruktur


----------



## moe (10. Juni 2012)

Den neuen Amercian Pie. Die Story ist viel zu vorhersehbar, aber der Film ist lustig und auch gut gemacht.


----------



## GioInter (10. Juni 2012)

Men In Black 3D


----------



## biohaufen (10. Juni 2012)

Green Lantern , der war echt gut


----------



## marcus022 (27. Juni 2012)

Paycheck

gefällt mir


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

Passwort Swordfish   10/10


----------



## Sn0w1 (28. Juni 2012)

Project X...


Keine Story, sinnlos bis zum abwinken aber trotzdem endgeil! )

12/10


----------



## marcus022 (29. Juni 2012)

ElSchwingo schrieb:


> Passwort Swordfish   10/10


 
Schon der Anfang ist episch. Dieser Film steht auch bei mir ganz oben. Der hat gleich mehrere geile Filmzitate (da gibts doch nen Thread für ^^)


----------



## KratzeKatze (29. Juni 2012)

American History X - einfach ein echt guter Film, gefühlte 1000x gesehen und trotzdem immer wieder gut! 10/10 von mir


----------



## Metalic (29. Juni 2012)

gestern abend contact mit jodie foster, alle anderen haben fußball geschaut :x


----------



## danomat (29. Juni 2012)

Fanboys

10/10 absoluter nerd pflichtfilm


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Juni 2012)

Ich halte nichts von Religionen und Kirchen im Allgemeinen, aber ich bin  fest davon ueberzeugt, im verborgensten Kern glauben wir alle an  etwas... und dieser Film kann einen schon sehr nachdenklich machen, sehr  beruehren und zur Selbstreflexion treiben, denn Motive wie Gier, Hass  und Gewalt stehen denen der Liebe und Vergebung gegenueber unuebersehbar  im Abseits.
Was mir sehr gefaellt: man muss nicht an die Bibel, nicht an Jesus, und nicht auch die Kirche glauben, nein, aber die Illusion die  dieser Film erzeugt, Jesus als Mensch wie du und ich, mit Begierden,  Sehnsuechten, Selbstzweifeln und der ultimativen Erkenntnis wofuer er am  Kreuz starb - selbst wenn dies alles hoechstwahrscheinlich Maerchen und  Geschwafel ist, war mir dies nach dem Anschauen so etwas von einerlei.


----------



## dietima (2. Juli 2012)

"Der Ja-Sager". Ich mag den Film echt. 10/10 
Gibt es meinerseits nichts an kritik: einfach nur witzig.
(der film kam gestern im tv)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trailer: Der Ja-Sager - Trailer Deutsch [HD] - YouTube

LG


----------



## marcus022 (3. Juli 2012)

dietima schrieb:


> Gibt es meinerseits nichts an kritik: einfach nur witzig.


 

Doch du hast Kritik gegeben, nämlich positive.. ^^


btt

Der Mandant, ein guter Film.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2012)

Tagesthemen zählen wohl nicht, oder?

Ok hatte mal wieder Oldieabend, 666 Traue keinem, mit dem du schläfst und der letzte Lude


----------



## Prozessorkühlkörper (3. Juli 2012)

Texas Chainsaw Masacre.

Ich fand es war Zeit mich mal etwas kulturell und politisch weiterzubilden, was gibt es da besser als ne Doku über Motorsägen?

8,5/10


----------



## Niza (3. Juli 2012)

Schlau wie ein Luchs
Ist ein ganz akzeptabler Film 8/10 

PS:
Was man für Kinder nicht alles tut

So lernt man halt ne menge Animationsfilme und Zeichentrickfilme automatisch kennen
Und viele sind auch super

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Per4mance (3. Juli 2012)

God Fellas

schon oft gesehen aber nen klassiker


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Juli 2012)

Ich hab gestern Source Code gesehen und davor Harry Brown. Heute wollte ich Avatar auf Blu Ray gucken, aber PowerDVD 8 spielt das Ding wegen dem verschissenen Kopierschutz nicht ab. :/


----------



## debalz (3. Juli 2012)

*Tree of Life*
9/10 Punkten 
sehr außergewöhnlicher Film den man schwer beschreiben kann - auf jeden Fall anschauen!!!


----------



## Deimos (3. Juli 2012)

Gestern habe ich mir mal wieder Alien II reingepfiffen. 8/10 wäre meine Wertung, ich mag die weniger actionlastigen Teile mehr.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Juli 2012)

Alien 2 mMn der beste Alienfilm. Ein Meisterwerk von James Cameron. Aber natürlich sind alle Teile der Alien-Reihe sehr gut.


----------



## timetoremember (3. Juli 2012)

"Zwei glorreiche Halunken" Ich würde fast sagen der beste Western den ich kenne mit genialer Filmmusik von Ennio Morricone 10/10


----------



## Voodoo2 (3. Juli 2012)

X man alle teile


----------



## Westfale_09 (3. Juli 2012)

American Pie I und II  Geniale Teile


----------



## ??????? (3. Juli 2012)

"Morgen ihr Luschen, Der Ausbilder Schmidt Film"
Der Film ist einfach nur sinnlos aber irgendwie sehr lustig


----------



## LED (4. Juli 2012)

Matrix 1-3
immer wieder gut


----------



## danomat (4. Juli 2012)

Auf der flucht 10/10
Auf der jagd 7/10
Das kartell 10/10
Und jetzt wieder mal episode 1-6 20/10


----------



## GreenGiant (4. Juli 2012)

"Gegen jede Regel" (Org.: Remember the Titans)

Ist einer der besten Filme rund um den Sport, den ich kenne. Basiert auf einer wahren Begebenheit, hält sich für eine Hollywood-Produktion auch sehr sehr dicht daran.

Kann ich definitiv empfehlen!http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gegen_jede_Regel


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2012)

Indiana Jones 1-3


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. Juli 2012)

"Drive"

Klasse Film mit eindeutigem Kultpotenzial und coolem Soundtrack! Hat was von GTA...


----------



## TankCommander (4. Juli 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> "Drive"
> 
> Klasse Film mit eindeutigem Kultpotenzial und coolem Soundtrack! Hat was von GTA...


 
Darf ich fragen was dir an dem Film gefallen hat? Ich fand den so was von langweilig. 

Und gestern "Ein riskanter Plan" gesehen. 7/10 Punkte


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. Juli 2012)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was dir an dem Film gefallen hat? Ich fand den so was von langweilig.
> 
> Und gestern "Ein riskanter Plan" gesehen. 7/10 Punkte


 
Kann ich verstehen, es kommt halt auch auf die Erwartungen an, die man an einen Film hat. Klar hätte man die Geschichte mit "Driver" und seiner Nachbarin etwas zurückfahren und ein bissl mehr Action einbringen können. Dafür hat man eher die Gewaltszenen besonders authentisch und roh dargestellt ohne das ganze exzessiv werden zu lassen. Aber jeder Film, der ohne dämlich coole Sprüche, sensationelle superduper Effekte, bis zum Abkotzen aufgemotzte weltenfremde Glitzer-PS-Schleudern und Klischeeplots auskommt ist mir von vornherein sympathisch. Mir gefällt die subtile stilisierte Art, wie der Film gedreht ist - eben kein Mainstream Kack.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Juli 2012)

Den Hype um Drive kann ich auch nur schwer nachvollziehen. Der Film ist unterm Strich ganz unterhaltsam und auch irgendwie besonders, ja, aber ein Meisterwerk oder grossartige Kunst hab ich darin nicht gesehen. Soll irgendwie ne Mischung aus Art-House und Grind-House sein, was auch immer das bedeutet.

Wie dem auch sei: Insidious, Andromeda (Original) und Devil. 

Insidious ist ne Empfehlung wert. Unterhaltsamer Gruselfilm. 

Andromeda ist einfach bombe. Allerdings vom Anspruch her eher was für Erwachsene bzw reifere Leute.

Devil geht so. Kann man sich angucken wenn sonst nur Müll läuft.


----------



## RapToX (8. Juli 2012)

smokin' aces und ghost ship


----------



## Niza (10. Juli 2012)

Rio 
auf jedenfall 10/10
Einfach Spitze

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## RainbowCrash (10. Juli 2012)

The Amazing-Spiderman
Fand ich besser als die bisherigen Teile, wurde mehr auf Details eingegangen, das 3D war aber teilweise echt unnötig und nur im Hintergrund vorhanden. 
Also Hintergrund der Scene in 3D und der Fokus in normalem 2D


----------



## PC GAMER (10. Juli 2012)

Safe-todsicher 10/10 der Jason schafft es immer wieder


----------



## Don_Lokus (10. Juli 2012)

The amazing Spiderman!

3D Pfui... Geschichte hui! zumindest besser als die "alten" ...
und hätte das Kino nicht mit Beginn des Abspanns abgeschaltet... hätte ich das was danach kommt auchnoch mitbekommen


----------



## RapToX (10. Juli 2012)

kick-ass

besser als gedacht, ja ich bin sogar begeistert. toller film


----------



## robbe (11. Juli 2012)

nach langer Zeit mal wieder Pulp Fiction, immernoch genial der Film.

@Raptox: wenn dir Kickass gefällt, schau dir auch mal "Super" an.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2012)

21 Jumpstreet. 
Unglaublich lustig, den kann ich jeden empfehlen der Spaß sucht


----------



## debalz (11. Juli 2012)

"The Wrestler"

sehenswert


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Juli 2012)

Safe - Todsicher 6/10

Safe House 6/10

LockOut 7/10


----------



## TankCommander (11. Juli 2012)

Set langen mal wieder Blade gesehen! 

Safe House 5/10
Ein riskanter Plan 7/10


----------



## winner961 (11. Juli 2012)

Also wir haben in der Schule den Film "Shoppen" angeschaut. Ist eigentlich ganz gut aber auch ein wenig abgedreht und an manchen Passagen lustig


----------



## Niza (13. Juli 2012)

Walt Disneys Shaggy Dog - Hör mal wer da bellt 

Einfach genial und lustig 

würde ich jeden weiter empfehlen 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## robbe (18. Juli 2012)

"Moon"
War sehr positiv überrascht von dem Film. Hatte glaube ein sehr kleines Budget und war auch im Kino nicht wirklich erfolgreich und ist daher eher unbekannt. 
Die Story verläuft auf jeden Fall nicht so, wie man es Anfangs erwartet und sowas find ich klasse.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2012)

Unstoppable 9 / 10
Zwölf Runden 9 /10  Lief zwar schon im TV aber dort schaue ich keine Filme
Spion zwischen den Fronten 8 / 10 Zwar deutlich älter aber immer noch sehenswert


----------



## Aysem (18. Juli 2012)

"Ghostrider: Spirtit of Vengeance"
Grottenschlecht, fade Optik, billige Effekte, langweilige Story und ein aufgedunsener Nicolas Cage, der scheinbar selbst nicht glauben kann, dass er so einen Müll dreht.

"Iron Sky"
Sehr, sehr witzig. Wobei gegen Schluss die Polit-Satire etwas überhand nimmt und das Ende irgendwie die Luft komplett rauslässt. Aber bei so vielen grandiosen Onelinern und dieser Detailverliebtheit trotzdem sehr empfehlenswert!

"Sex and the City 1+2"
...würgh....meine Freundin hat mich dazu gezwungen...furchtbarer Film... insgesamt fünf Stunden Langeweile. Bemerkenswert bleibt aber, dass der Film so gut wie keine Handlung und trotzdem Überlänge hat.


----------



## DerpDerpington (18. Juli 2012)

Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt.

Mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm, den ich mindestens einmal im Monat einlegen muss. xD


----------



## Eftilon (18. Juli 2012)

Inception,


der "mindfucker" schlechthin, ich geh jetzt mit ganz anderen einstellung ins Bett .


----------



## debalz (18. Juli 2012)

"The Darkest Hour" 

Man fragt sich bzw. ich frage mich wie ein so begabter Filmemacher (Wächter des Tages,..) so einen Mist produzieren und verantworten kann??


----------



## orca113 (18. Juli 2012)

Gut der war aber nicht sooo schlimm, da fand ich von dir genannten von selben Herren schlimmer!

Habe The Gingerbreadman gesehen. Stellenweise gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2012)

The Lost Boys


----------



## Captainchaotika (18. Juli 2012)

Hab the Amazone spiderman gesehen, fand ihn echt toll und die musik war richtig geil


----------



## buxtehude (18. Juli 2012)

synecdoche, new york


----------



## Niza (18. Juli 2012)

Einer der Letzten Filme die ich im kino gesehen habe 
"Battleship"
Einfach nur wie sagt man so schön :
"Modernes Schiffeversenken"
Trotzdem 9/10
Cool gemacht und Actionreich 
Es gab ein Paar Leute die fanden den nicht so gut aber ich wohl
Und das schöne ist das der im August auf DVD kommt laut Amazon (Vorbestellung)

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## marcus022 (23. Juli 2012)

Alien 3 und 4  

Die ersten beiden Teile sind genial. Der dritte nimmt aber etwas ab genau wie der letzte Teil. Die Special Edition von Teil 3 hab ich noch übrig und der geht fast ne halbe Stunde länger. Mal sehen.. 


J. Edgar 

Ich muss eingestehen nach einer halben Stunde habe ich ausgemacht was nicht heißt das ich ihn total schlecht finde aber gepackt hat er mich nicht in dieser Zeit. Was haltet ihr von dem Film ?


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Juli 2012)

From Paris with Love 8/10 
John Travolta als großmäuligen Superagent - mir hats gefallen 

The Walking Dead 10/10
Einfach nur geil meiner Meinung nach

Und hab mir mal wieder Dogma angeschaut immernoch stellenweise einfach geil


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Juli 2012)

marcus022 

Hab J Edgar nicht  gesehen, aber der ist wohl nur für Leute interessant, die sich für die Gründungsgeschichte des FBI interessieren.


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Juli 2012)

Die Bourne Verschwörung


----------



## marcus022 (24. Juli 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> marcus022
> 
> Hab J Edgar nicht  gesehen, aber der ist wohl nur für Leute interessant, die sich für die Gründungsgeschichte des FBI interessieren.


 

Wenn ich ihn vollständig gesehen habe gebe ich Auskunft. Vielleicht wird er ja noch interessant..

mfg


----------



## moe (24. Juli 2012)

The Fighters


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (24. Juli 2012)

RED - Älter,Härter,Besser


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Juli 2012)

CraziesTriGGeR schrieb:


> RED - Älter,Härter,Besser


 Sehr sehr geiler Film von Bruce Willis


----------



## 10203040 (24. Juli 2012)

Leon Der Profi 10/10 Sehr gut.


----------



## Jupp007 (24. Juli 2012)

Batman Begins


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Juli 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises

Geiles Teil, wenn auch nicht so gut wie TDK. Trotzdem mit Drive bisher mein Film des Jahres.


----------



## batmaan (25. Juli 2012)

ich ebenfalls the dark knight rises. Fand ihn sogar ein Tick besser als den ersten. War viel mehr ( wenn auch sehr großzügig interpretiert von den Nolan Brüder ) vom Batman Universum und viel mehr Wendungen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juli 2012)

"Panic Button" - seeeehr empfehlenswert für alle Mitglieder von Social Networks 

Jetzt freue ich mich wieder dass in der Anti-Facebook-Gruppe bin.


----------



## Metalic (25. Juli 2012)

the fear and loathing mit jonny depp
ganz cool der film aber teilweise mir schon zu sehr abgedreht


----------



## chregubr85 (25. Juli 2012)

Der Pakt der Rache 9/10


----------



## CraziesTriGGeR (26. Juli 2012)

Shottas Gangsters - Jamaikanischer Gangsta Film


----------



## Uziflator (26. Juli 2012)

Gesetz der Rache


----------



## danomat (26. Juli 2012)

Taxi nach tobruk. 
Ernst-witzig-berührend-dramatisch


----------



## Oromus (26. Juli 2012)

X-Men - Erste Entscheidung

Ganz witzig, aber ansonsten voll gähn....


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Juli 2012)

*Gerade zu Ende geguckt... beeindruckende Tierfilmdoku ueber eine Loewenmutter, die, nachdem der Pascha ihres Rudels von rivalisierenden Loewenmaennchen zu Tode gebissen wurde, sich ueber den Fluss (als Hoheitsgrenze) in buchstaeblich letzter Minute retten muss... im Schlepptau 3 kleine Loewenbabys, zwei Brueder und deren Schwester - und eine Meute von rivalisierenden Loewenweibchen, deren Anfuehrerin noch ein Huehnchen zu rupfen hat...

Emotionale Szenen, die zu Herzen gehen:

Ein Loewenbaby zoegert zu lange mit dem Durchschwimmen des Flusses und wird in einer, so grotesk es klingen mag, lakonischen "Stealth" Aktion von einem Krokodil geschnappt... es taucht wie ein U-Boot auf und ist auch genau so schnell wieder verschwunden. Vor allen Dingen so lautlos.

Das kleine Loewenmaedchen wird von in Panik geratenenen Wasserbueffeln ueberrannt... die Hinterlaeufe und Rueckgrat sind zerschmettert... die Loewenmama versucht es noch ein paar Meter per Maultransport durchzuschleppen, aber, so der Erzaehler Jeremy Irons (ja, der Schauspieler!) mit seiner angenehm sonoren Stimme (frei uebersetzt): "Ma di Tau (Mother of Lions) bleibt nichts anderes uebrig, sie muss ihr Junges zurueck lassen, denn es hat keine Chance mehr."
Das klaegliche Jaulen und erstickte Bruellen des geschundenen Loewenmaedchens als sich ihre Mama immer weiter entfernen muss = Teared my heart apart!

Man sagt ja immer, Tiere verstehen nichts, haben keine Gefuehle, handeln rein nach Instinkt... das markerschuetternde Bruellen von Ma di Tau nach der Realisierung dieses nun schon zweiten Verlustes - mir ist mein Herz in die Hose gerutscht dabei!

Und was mich, wie so oft in der Tierwelt, mal wieder am Ende sehr beeindruckt hat: Ma di Tau, die gezwungene Einzelgaengerin, schliesst mit der halb blinden Anfuehrerin des sie auf Schritt und Tritt verfolgenden Rudels gegnerischer Loewenweibchen Frieden... "Silver Eye" ist halb blind, nachdem ihr Ma di Tau in einem erbitterten Kampf zuvor ihr linkes Augenlicht raubte, und trotzdem hat "Silver Eye" die Groesse ihrer Feindin zu vergeben, nachdem Ma di Tau sich bei der Wasserbueffeljagd als ausgefuchste Strategin entpuppt... und "Silver Eye" und der Rest des Packs realisiert, nur wenn sie jetzt zusammen halten, wird ihr Ueberleben gesichert sein...

Es ist dieser fast zaertlich zu nennende Moment, wenn "Silver Eye" mit ihrer stoischen Gelassenheit und Erfahrung sich von Ma di Tau als Zeichen der Versoehnung buchstaeblich "ablecken und abknuddeln" laesst.
Wenn "Silver Eye" dann in einem fast gedankenverloren zu nennendem Moment in die untergehende Sonne schaut, dann hat dies schon eine fast philosophisch zu bezeichnende Qualitaet.*


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2012)

The dark knight rises. Ganz nett, aber mehr auch nicht. Der zweite war deutlich stimmiger. Gotham City muss dunkel sein und nicht so hell und... real.


----------



## Ahab (27. Juli 2012)

_Harry Brown_ - Michael Caine...  Sehr berührender Film mit viel Wutpotential

Und _Spun_, einer der abgedrehtesten Drogenfilme die ich je gesehen habe. Wie _Requiem For A Dream_, nur in lustig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2012)

Dirty Harry 1 & 2


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2012)

Perfect Getaway mit der Jovovich. Nicht schlecht. Kommt die Woche auch im TV


----------



## micsterni14 (27. Juli 2012)

Batman.... und ich sah, dass es gut war!


----------



## AchtBit (27. Juli 2012)

Precious. Geiler Film. Zwar traurig aber die Dialoge sowas von geil trocken und gerade raus, dass es erfrischend ist zuzuhören. 

Beispiel: als Precious(eine 16-jährige Schwarze aus der sozialen Unterschicht von Harlem mit sehr geringem Bildungsstand) bei ihrer Lesbenlehrerin zu Besuch ist, denkt sie 'Die reden wie Fernsehsender die ich nicht kucke'

Grössteils spicht sie im Gedanken und da voll witzig, doch sie kann das nicht so Artikulieren. Denken und Sprechen kommt rüber, wie 2 unterschiedliche Personen. Sehenswerter Film


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Juli 2012)

Fast and the furios- Tokyo Drift. Der Schlechteste Teil der Fast & Furios Reihe. Passt einfach nicht ins Gesamtbild dieser Reihe. Als Einzelfilm geht er noch t gerade so.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2012)

Black Hawk Down gerade  Top!


----------



## Falk (31. Juli 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises am Wochenende - habe mich gut unterhalten gefühlt, auch wenn der 2. Teil irgendwie besser war.


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile bin ich ja recht "abgestumpft" was Dokus angeht und die grausamkeit des Menschen (Die als einzigstes unendlich ist!) aber bei

"Die Todesreiter vom Sudan" eine Doku über die Kamelreitenden Dschandschawid und ihre greueltaten komm ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich los... 

Achtung: Weder Jugendfrei noch für seichte Gemüte gemacht!


----------



## Metalic (31. Juli 2012)

The dark knight rises.

super film aber fand teil 2 doch ein klein wenig besser


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. August 2012)

Metalic schrieb:
			
		

> The dark knight rises.
> 
> super film aber fand teil 2 doch ein klein wenig besser



Ebenfalls.

Aber Bane.. find ich einfach verdammt cool. XD


----------



## KratzeKatze (1. August 2012)

Lockout - irgendwie blöder Film, hatte mir mehr erwartet. Insgesamt fand ichs aber doch langweilig, würde den auch nicht weiterempfehlen. Vielleicht schau ich mir noch was anderes als Entschädigung an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2012)

Takers und Fluch der Karibik " Fremde Gezeiten ". War Unterhaltung allererster Kajüte


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2012)

Mad Max Teil 1 & Teil 2


----------



## danomat (1. August 2012)

Catwomen. Zum einschlafen


----------



## ChaoZ (1. August 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenfalls.
> 
> Aber Bane.. find ich einfach verdammt cool. XD



Bei mir auch TDKR.
Bane war meiner Meinung nach (und gerade im Vergleich zu Joker) sehr schwach.
Anne Hathaway hat ihren Job extrem gut gemacht. Generell war der Film sehr gut besetzt. Wer Gary Oldman und Morgan Freeman in einen Film packt hat mich schon.


----------



## Westfale_09 (1. August 2012)

Habe vorhin Blitz geschaut. Cooler Film von Statham


----------



## batmaan (1. August 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Bei mir auch TDKR.
> Bane war meiner Meinung nach (und gerade im Vergleich zu Joker) sehr schwach.
> Anne Hathaway hat ihren Job extrem gut gemacht. Generell war der Film sehr gut besetzt. Wer Gary Oldman und Morgan Freeman in einen Film packt hat mich schon.


 
Er kann ja nichts dafür, er hatte ja die Maske. Ich fande Bane gut, Joker ist für mich überbewertet. Er enstpricht nicht dem echten Joker aus den Comics. Schauspielerisch war das natürlich erste Sahne. 

Meinst du den Bösewicht selber oder die schauspieler?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. August 2012)

*Game of Thrones*, wenn man einmal angefangen hat, kann und will man nicht mehr aufhoeren... nur Muedigkeit verhindert ein Durchgucken der bisherigen zwei Staffeln am Stueck.
Grandios umgesetzte fiktive Mittelalter Saga mit einem Schuss Fantasy... die Macht- und Raenkespielchen der Adelshaeuser mit ihren unterschiedlichsten Charakteren sind einfach nur enorm spannend... getragen von sich die Seele aus dem Leib spielenden Mimen - kein einziger Ausfall darunter, selbst die Kinderdarsteller sind spitze.
Jeder unerwartete Verlust schockiert einen und jeder "Cliffhanger" am Ende treibt einen zu "Ach komm, die naechste Folge guckst du jetzt aber auch noch!" an.

Man vergisst irgendwann vollkommen, "nur" eine gross budgetierte TV Serie zu sehen.


----------



## Metalic (2. August 2012)

gestern abend das erste mal breaking bad gesehen. die ersten 3 folgen der ersten staffel.

geniale serie, wobei eigentlich ein verdammt langer film


----------



## Jens92 (2. August 2012)

Reservoir Dogs. einfach ein genialer klassiker. als nächstes ist dann wieder lock stock and two smoking barrels dranne


----------



## Flotter Geist (3. August 2012)

Gestern im Kino : Ted ,einfach genial der Film


----------



## r34ln00b (3. August 2012)

dark knight rises, fand dark knight besser. :O


----------



## Uziflator (4. August 2012)

Abgedreht mit Jack Black


----------



## danomat (4. August 2012)

Ohne limit. 
Sehr genialer film


----------



## AeroX (5. August 2012)

TED - der Film 

8/10 schon ziemlich witzig hab mir aber mehr versprochen


----------



## moe (5. August 2012)

AeroX schrieb:


> TED - der Film
> 
> 8/10 schon ziemlich witzig hab mir aber mehr versprochen


 
Word.


----------



## thysol (5. August 2012)

I-Robot

Daemliche Ami-Produktion meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## batmaan (6. August 2012)

wie muss man Teds Humor einstufen? In family guy Richtung?


----------



## Flotter Geist (6. August 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> wie muss man Teds Humor einstufen? In family guy Richtung?


 
Jep ,es geht in die Richtung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2012)

Kill Bill 1 & 2.


----------



## loltheripper (6. August 2012)

Auch Kill Bill aber nur 1


----------



## fear.de (6. August 2012)

Der Bomber und Project X als bluray, beides komplett verschiedene Filme aber beide auf ihre Art klasse gemacht und unterhaltsam


----------



## debalz (6. August 2012)

"Leaves of Grass" mit Edward Norton

9/10, Norton wie immer sehr gut


----------



## MOD6699 (6. August 2012)

Hab auch Breaking Bad am Samstag angefangen coole Serie


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2012)

thysol schrieb:


> I-Robot
> 
> Daemliche Ami-Produktion meiner Meinung nach.



Dann empfehle ich dir das Buch von Issac Asimov
Ich, der Robot


@ Topic

- Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123
- Brügge sehen... und sterben?


----------



## marcus022 (7. August 2012)

Safe House 

guter Streifen auch wenn das Finale etwas schwach war.


Engel des Bösen

hm, gar nicht mal schlecht. Moritz Bleibtreu ist auch dabei (nur ganz ganz kleine Nebenrolle-leider)


----------



## Jupp007 (8. August 2012)

The dark knight rises! Toller Film, lohnt sich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2012)

Green Lantern und Harry Potter " Die Heiligtümer des Todes 2 ", war mal wieder nettes Popcorn Kino


----------



## dragonlort (8. August 2012)

Gestern in Spidermann ist gut gelungen lohnt sich auch.


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2012)

Ted

Ich muss gestehen, das ich mit Family Guy nicht viel anfangen kann. Aber Ted fand ich echt gut!


----------



## danomat (9. August 2012)

Machine gun preacher. Cool gemacht. Gerard butler halt wieder mal genial


----------



## Eftilon (9. August 2012)

Habe gestern Million Dollar Baby gesehen, echt gut gemacht.


----------



## der_yappi (12. August 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Ted
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, das ich mit Family Guy nicht viel anfangen kann. Aber Ted fand ich echt gut!


 
Habe gestern auch Ted im Kino gesehen.
Die 9€ fürs Ticket haben sich mMn nicht unbedingt gelohnt.
Er hatte gute Stellen und teils auch derbe Zoten, aber im Gesamtpaket wars irgendwie nur -naja-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2012)

Vorhin Star Trek. Hätte nicht gedacht das der aktuelle Teil sich so gut in die bestehende Reihe einfügt


----------



## moe (12. August 2012)

Rolan - Einfach göttlich.


----------



## robbe (12. August 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern auch Ted im Kino gesehen.
> Die 9€ fürs Ticket haben sich mMn nicht unbedingt gelohnt.
> Er hatte gute Stellen und teils auch derbe Zoten, aber im Gesamtpaket wars irgendwie nur -naja-



Ganz genau meine Meinung. Hab ihn auch gestern gesehen und hatte doch etwas mehr erwartet. Klar waren schon einige Brüller dabei, aber grade in der zweiten Hälfte flachte die Sache dann ziemlich ab. Auch dir Story war komplett vorhersehbar und zum Ende hin dann einfach zu schmalzig.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (12. August 2012)

Jupp Ted war es irgendwie nicht wert gesehen zu werden, meine Frau fand den grotten schlecht.
Zu allem übel war das auch noch abartig laut, selbst als ich neulich Batman gesehen habe war es leiser.


----------



## robbe (12. August 2012)

Das er es nicht wert ist gesehen zu werden, würd ich nun nicht unbedingt sagen, er ist aber defintiv überbewertet. Die Story ist halt absolut 0815 und völlig vorhersehbar. Das einzige was den Film sehenswert macht, sind ebend die derben Sprüche und Witze (welche den meisten Frauen sicher nicht gefallen), aber diese werden im Laufe des Films eben leider auch immer weniger.

Das mit der Lautstärke wird wohl eher ein Problem eures Kinos gewesen sein und hat sicher nichts mit dem Film an sich zu tun.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (12. August 2012)

Die Sprüche waren ok, aber halt nix für die meisten Frauen. 
Inhaltlich war es aber halt ne nullnummer, deswegen meine ich das er es nicht wert wahr.
Hätte ja lieber Prometheus gesehen, dazu könnte ich meine bessere hälfte aber nicht überreden,
naja man hat ja jetzt endlich mal seit Weihnachten wieder Urlaub, da kann man öfter mal ins Kino fahren.

Ja Lautstärke lag am Kino selber, war ausgeschrieben als Maxximum Sound..


----------



## TankCommander (12. August 2012)

Gestern hatte ich so richtig Glück gehabt beim stöbern nach DVD's und Blu Ray's im Media Markt....

Warlock "Satans Sohn" Uncut bekommen.  Top Film absoluter Kult und ergänzt meine 80er Jahre Sammlung. 

8 von 10 Punkte

OFDb - Warlock - Satans Sohn (1989)

Die 18er Freigabe kann ich nicht nachvollziehen und die Indizierung der Uncut Version (seit 1989 - 2011) sowieso nicht. So mancher Film mit einer FSK 12 Einstufung ist schlimmer in Handlung und Gewaltdarstellung.


----------



## bloodhound01 (12. August 2012)

Sex Pot  oder nur nach nen paar flaschen
Bad Ass


----------



## Westfale_09 (12. August 2012)

Fast Five - sehenswerter Streifen der Reihe  Schon zum gefühlten 100 mal gesehen


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. August 2012)

Hab gestern Stiefbrüder gesehen. Total durchgeknallte Komödie. Stiefbrüder - ab 11. September 2008 im Kino - YouTube


----------



## Metalic (12. August 2012)

Demolition Man mit silvester stalone und wesley snipes.

hab den film das erste mal 97 mit 10 jahren gesehen. das war ein schock mit dem auge auf dem kugelschreiber


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2012)

Am WE:

- Ohne Limit 
- Gran Torino 
- From Paris with Love  --> Popcorn FTW!


----------



## Supeq (13. August 2012)

Bad ass!


----------



## ich558 (13. August 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Am WE:
> 
> - Ohne Limit
> - Gran Torino
> - From Paris with Love  --> Popcorn FTW!



Ohne Limit müsste mMn viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen (haben). War ein super guter Film 

Tribute von Panem - hätte mehr erwartet war aber dennoch ziemlich gut!


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2012)

> Ohne Limit müsste mMn viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen (haben). War ein super guter Film


Seh ich genau so! Seine Rolle hat Bradley Cooper echt gut gespielt. Hat mich nach Hangover echt überrascht! 

Alleine das Intro mit der Kamerafahrt durch New York (Tunneleffekt) hat mich schon umgehauen!


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. August 2012)

Ja, Ohne Limit sollte man mal gesehen haben. Klasse Filmidee und spannender Plot.   

Äh, wie macht sich denn Isabelle Fuhrman in Hunger Games? In Orphan hat sie ja allen die Show gestohlen. Im Moment dreht sie gerade einen Film mit Will Smith. Ich find die voll gut.


----------



## T'PAU (14. August 2012)

Total Recall auf BD in der neuen _Ultimate Rekall Edition_.

Endlich kann ich meine olle US-DVD in letterbox in Rente schicken.


----------



## Low (14. August 2012)

Robin Hood (2010)


----------



## TankCommander (17. August 2012)

Total Recall -Ultimate Rekall Edition- Blu Ray
Digital Remastered / lt. Cover Neuer HD-Transfer

Film: 9/10 Punkte

Bild: 6/10 Punkte (ich war echt positiv überrascht, hier und da merkte man schon das Alter des Films)
Ton: 6/10 Punkte
Extras: 5/10 Punkte

Für Sammler eine klare Kaufempfehlung! 

http://www.amazon.de/Total-Recall-R...1FD6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345198606&sr=8-1


----------



## Fexzz (20. August 2012)

Am WE mal wieder mit 'ner Freundin paar Filme (einige davon kannten wir schon) geschaut (alles in Original-Synchro)

- The Shawshank Redemption (1994, mein persönlicher Lieblingsfilm, 10/10, jeder der ihn nicht kennt (zu dt: Die Verurteilten) -> angucken. Morgan Freeman und Tim Robbins beide weltklasse, aber auch der Rest sehr gut. Ich kanns echt empfehlen, auch wenn der Film ziemlich lang ist.)

- 12 Angry Men (1957, einer meiner Lieblinge, 9,5/10, kann ich auch empfehlen, auch wenn er in schwarz weiß ist und komplett ohne Action ist.)

- Man from Earth (2007, ebenfalls ein überragender Film, allerdings genau wie Shawshank und 12 Angry Men sogut wie keine Action. Allerdings ziemlich "tiefgründig". Mir gefällt er sehr gut, 9,5/10)

- Gesetz der Rache(2009, netter Film mit ganz netter Story, mMn Popcornkino aber Gerard Butler hat hier seine Rolle durchaus überzeugend gespielt. 7/10)

- Melancholia(2011, ziemlicher "Mindfuck" mMn, konnte persönlich mit dem Film überhaupt nichts anfangen. 5/10)

- Taken(ein überragender Liam Neeson, der hier als liebender Vater den Badass spielt. Durchweg gute Unterhaltung im ganzen Film 8,5/10)

- Se7en (19irgendwann, mit Brad Pitt und Morgan Freeman als Detectives oder Ermittler, ebenfalls sehenswerter Film, allerdings hat mich der Film nicht umgehauen. Er war gut, aber irgendwie fehlte dieser "Woah"-Effekt  8/10)


----------



## Painkiller (20. August 2012)

- Ein riskanter Plan 
- Contraband
- Jagd auf Roter Oktober 

Die ersten beiden waren ganz nett. Aber da wäre noch mehr gegangen. 
Roter Oktober ist ein Klassiker!


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. August 2012)

Schräger als Fiktion 

Unbedingt angucken. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d15mzfwPtMY


----------



## TankCommander (20. August 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Schräger als Fiktion
> 
> Unbedingt angucken. Schräger als Fiktion - YouTube


 
Der trailer ist super! Muss ich sehen. Werde ich mir ausleihen....

Am weekend Battleship gesehen.

Naja 5/10 Punkte.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. August 2012)

Battleship hab ich auch vorgestern gesehen. Na ja, typischer Hollywood-Schmu, aber die Effekte sind echt bombe. Ich hab vielleicht noch einen Geheimtipp für dich: "Alles Routine"


----------



## danomat (24. August 2012)

Jacky brown

Allein die ersten 5 min sind göttlich


----------



## Fips80 (24. August 2012)

Eben gerade,
Cainan
Toller Film, hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2012)

AvP I / II, Moon und Fast & Furious 5


----------



## Uziflator (25. August 2012)

Ted zum Dritten mal


----------



## Al3x (25. August 2012)

SINNERS & SAINTS

Sinners and Saints [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Sean Patrick Flanery, Johnny Strong, Kevin Phillips, Jürgen Prochnow, Kim Coates, Tom Berenger, Costas Mandylor, Louis Mandylor, Jolene Blalock, Bas Rutten, Williams Kaufman: Filme & TV

Wenn man auf gute handgemachte realistische Actionkost ohne CGI Effekte steht, ist das die absolute Wahl des Monats.
Am besten - wer es kann - in englisch ansehen.
Die erste Rezension ist von mir.


----------



## DeathCry (25. August 2012)

Ich hab mich mal wieder in die Welt der Historie gewagt, dabei Roman Polanski's Der Pianist und Stephen Daldry's Der Vorleser angeschaut.

100% weiterzuempfehlen


----------



## bingo88 (25. August 2012)

Gestern Abend "Lesbian Vampire Killers". Ich weiß nicht, warum der Film so schlechte Kritiken bekommen hat, ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert (mag aber generell den englischen Humor ^^)


----------



## Al3x (27. August 2012)

"Der Lorax"

Den dürften sogar die Kinder langweilig und unlustig finden und Danny DeVito hätte es nicht selber synchronisieren sollen.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

- Battleship --> Goile Effekte 
- Salt - Directors Cut --> solides Actionkino


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. August 2012)

Salt -> Action ja, aber nachvollziehbare Handlung? Spoiler: Ich mein Salt ist/soll eine Russische Schläferin sein, weiß aber selbst nichts davon. -> Hä?! Und dann ist sie den russen unloyal... Tolle Story... xD


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2012)

Cowboys vs Aliens ......weil es gestern abend kam.

Popcornfilm


----------



## Icke&Er (27. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Cowboys vs Aliens ......weil es gestern abend kam.



Da hat doch wer Premiere/Sky wa


----------



## True Monkey (27. August 2012)

Anders kann man doch kein Film gucken oder ? 

Ich press mir doch nicht stundenlang Werbung ins Gesicht


----------



## Metalic (27. August 2012)

The Shining mit Jack Nicholson


----------



## Tripleh84 (27. August 2012)

Nur noch Tausend Worte, auch nicht Schlecht, und danach Wie Kaufen einen Zoo


----------



## Al3x (27. August 2012)

Intruders

Irgendwie hab ich nicht verstanden warum die Tochter dasselbe Problem wie der Vater hat.


----------



## marcus022 (27. August 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Salt -> Ich mein Salt ist/soll eine Russische Schläferin sein, weiß aber selbst nichts davon. -> Hä?! Und dann ist sie den russen unloyal...


 

1. Natürlich wusste sie das, wie kommst du darauf ?

2. Sie wurde unloyal weil der Anführer ihren Mann getötet hat. 


Für mich ebenfalls gute Unterhaltung. Bei Battleship bin ich gespannt obwohl viele Leute (auch hier) eher negative Kritik gaben. Auf Avengers, Dark Knight Rises und Prometheus freue ich mich am meisten wird sicher goil


----------



## minti (27. August 2012)

Ted - nur empfehlenswert!


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

> Bei Battleship bin ich gespannt obwohl viele Leute (auch hier) eher negative Kritik gaben.


Battleship ist halt Effekt-Kino vom feinsten. Quasi Transformers-Niveau.


----------



## Al3x (27. August 2012)

Avengers ist der beste Marvel Film bis jetzt, Dark Knight rises ist etwas ruhiger als die beiden anderen, dauert fast 3 Stunden, aber er ist wirklich gut.
Bei Battleship weiss man im Vorhinein was einem erwartet möchte man meinen, mich hat nur gestört dass das unbewaffnete Museumsschiff so viel Munition so schnell an Bord haben konnte obwohl nur die Rentner drauf waren....das Munlager liegt ja sicher nicht um die Ecke am Hafen.

Ahja - und Rihanna ist einfach nur schlecht und momentan sieht's so aus als ob Taylor Kitsch momentan nur in die Schei..e  greift.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2012)

> Bei Battleship weiss man im Vorhinein was einem erwartet möchte man  meinen, mich hat nur gestört dass das unbewaffnete Museumsschiff so viel  Munition so schnell an Bord haben konnte obwohl nur die Rentner drauf  waren....das Munlager liegt ja sicher nicht um die Ecke am Hafen



Bei Battleship hat mich an der USS Missouri etwas mehr gestört. Gemäß dem Aufrüstprogramm wurden  vier Nahbereichsverteidigungssysteme Phalanx CIWS auf dem Schiff installiert. Aber im Film kommt keines davon zum Einsatz! Auf den Zerstörern hingegen schon. 

Das mit der Munition... Nun ja... Sie liegt in Pearl Harbor. Das dort Munitionslager sind ist klar. Ob sie direkt daneben sind, ist die andere Frage.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phalanx_CIWS


----------



## AeroX (27. August 2012)

Starbuck - so ein langweiliger Film


----------



## ich558 (27. August 2012)

The Avengers- so ein geiler Film vor allem mag ich diese Art von Humor der da vorkommt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. August 2012)

Der rote Baron, da hätte ich mir mehr Flugaction gewünscht 
Universal Soldier " Regeneration ", man hat quasi immer das Gefühl es schon gesehen zu haben
International 7 / 10 
Hangover 2  8 / 10 wobei ein paar wirklich geile Momente darin vorkommen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. August 2012)

Das Schweigen der Lämmer, ist zwar uralt, aber trotzdem TOP.


----------



## Al3x (28. August 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bei Battleship hat mich an der USS Missouri etwas mehr gestört. Gemäß dem Aufrüstprogramm wurden  vier Nahbereichsverteidigungssysteme auf dem Schiff installiert. Aber im Film kommt keines davon zum Einsatz! Auf den Zerstörern hingegen schon.



Die Missouri hat eben die Kanonen die man zeigen wollte, hätte man die Phalanx dort auch eingesetzt, hätten die Zerstörer nicht mehr so viel zum zeigen gehabt.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das mit der Munition... Nun ja... Sie liegt in Pearl Harbor. Das dort Munitionslager sind ist klar. Ob sie direkt daneben sind, ist die andere Frage.



Schon, aber man braucht zum verladen schweres Gerät und die Mannschaft hatte glaub ich nur kurz Zeit das Schiff klar zu machen, aber egal, ist ein Film.

___________

"Running Scared" oder 'Hugo Cabret' wirds heute wohl werden.

Avengers beste Szene: Hulk schnippt Thor mit dem Finger weg und grinst wie ein kleines Kind.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

Midnight in Paris (O-Ton). Großartig und zum Schieflachen


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. August 2012)

heißt das nicht "One Night In Paris"


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> heißt das nicht "One Night In Paris"


 
Nein nein, das ist der andere... mit der Tussi die sich höchstens einbildet eine "Schauspielerin" zu sein


----------



## Per4mance (28. August 2012)

Braddock - Missing in Action III


ein klassiker


----------



## Klarostorix (29. August 2012)

Prometheus - top Film!


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2012)

> Die Missouri hat eben die Kanonen die man zeigen wollte, hätte man die  Phalanx dort auch eingesetzt, hätten die Zerstörer nicht mehr so viel  zum zeigen gehabt.


Gutes Argument!  



> Schon, aber man braucht zum verladen schweres Gerät und die Mannschaft  hatte glaub ich nur kurz Zeit das Schiff klar zu machen, aber egal, ist  ein Film.


Stimmt! Ich denke auch nicht, das ein Museumsschiff in so kurzer Zeit wieder kampfbereit gemacht werden kann. Und viel Leute waren sie ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. August 2012)

Ich hab gestern Wall E gesehen. Wow, die Blu-Ray-Quali ist saugut. Der Film selber ist, na ja, was für Kinder und Frauen, schätz ich. Männerkino sieht anders aus


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. August 2012)

Pff. Ich mag den Film 
Ich würde dagegen nicht 2 Stunden Schwachsinn wie Transformers oder Battleship überleben.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Pff. Ich mag den Film
> Ich würde dagegen nicht 2 Stunden Schwachsinn wie Transformers oder Battleship überleben.


 Fang nicht so an, oder ich bring Dirty Dancing ins Spiel!


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. August 2012)

*Erbarmungslos* (HighDefinition - ARD)
mit Morgen Freeman, Gene Hackman & Clint Eastwood
"Er hätte sich bewaffnen sollen"


----------



## Al3x (30. August 2012)

"Moneyball"

Naja....wenn man Baseball mag und sich auskennt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Fang nicht so an, oder ich bring Dirty Dancing ins Spiel!



Puh Glück gehabt ich dachte jetzt kommt Zurück in die Zukunft

08/15 alle 3 Teile


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. August 2012)

Erbarmungslos ist geil. Räumt mit den Klischeewestern auf, die Freiheit und Abenteuer zelebrieren. Die Realität sieht anders aus.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. August 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Fang nicht so an, oder ich bring Dirty Dancing ins Spiel!


 
Na keine Sorge, den finde ich genauso zum Kotzen ^^
Es gibt ja aber ein gewaltiges Spektrum an Filmen zwischen den Extremen Dirty Dancing <--> Battleship/Transformers... Meine Lieblingsfilme liegen eben alle dazwischen


----------



## minti (30. August 2012)

expandables2


----------



## Al3x (30. August 2012)

EX2 seh ich mir am Samstag an und freu mich schon riesig.


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. August 2012)

The Expendables 2   Ich sage nur ein Wort: MÄNNERFILM!  Hirn aus, Film ab 

Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Teil 1 wird noch einmal getoppt.


----------



## Klarostorix (31. August 2012)

Al3x schrieb:


> EX2 seh ich mir am Samstag an und freu mich schon riesig.


 
Werde ich mir dieses Wochenende ansehen.


----------



## Al3x (31. August 2012)

Die ersten 15 Minuten sollen das Beste seit langem auf der Leinwand sein.


----------



## Westfale_09 (31. August 2012)

Kann ich dir versprechen  Die ersten 15 Min sind einfach lustig


----------



## Uziflator (31. August 2012)

The Expendables 2, geiler Film


----------



## KratzeKatze (31. August 2012)

Gestern im Kino "Total Recall" gesehen.

Ich kenne das Original nicht, daher kann ich keinen Vergleich ziehen. Grundsätzlich fand ich ihn aber nicht schlecht, atemberaubend allerdings auch nicht. Ich würde sagen: solide 7/10.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. August 2012)

Das Original ist gut. Düster, eklig, aufregend. Ein toller Sci-Fi-Actionfilm für junge Leute.


----------



## Al3x (31. August 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> The Expendables 2, geiler Film


 
Ich zähle die Stunden...Morgen 18:30 werd ich meiner Jugend in den 80ern wieder fröhnen und 2 Stunden ausklinken...  
Alle zusammen in 1 Film...dass ich das noch erleben darf.


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. August 2012)

Das sind ja teilweise schon rüstige Rentner. Arni hat mir schon in Terminator 3 gereicht - ein Terminator mit O-Beinen. lol


----------



## Jens92 (31. August 2012)

batman, der grad drinne ist kp wie er heißt. war auch nicht so dolle. 1 & vorallem 2 waren deutlich besser.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. September 2012)

Grade eben "Die Vögel" von Alfred Hitchcock. Wat n Schmarrn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2012)

So hatte auch erstmal einen Pausenbreak gemacht, und mal 2 Konserven eingepfiffen:
Predators und Prince of Persia


----------



## Metalic (1. September 2012)

Paul - Ein Alien auf der Flucht

ganz lustig der film


----------



## Tripleh84 (1. September 2012)

KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Gestern im Kino "Total Recall" gesehen.
> 
> Ich kenne das Original nicht, daher kann ich keinen Vergleich ziehen. Grundsätzlich fand ich ihn aber nicht schlecht, atemberaubend allerdings auch nicht. Ich würde sagen: solide 7/10.



wenn man den Originalen Kennt ist der Film ne Schande... Leider..


----------



## Uziflator (3. September 2012)

S.H.I.T. - Die Highschool GmbH


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2012)

- Inside Man  (was für ein Verwirrspiel!^^)
- The Mechanic  (da wäre noch mehr gegangen! Aber alleine die Szene mit dem Plattenspieler in seinem Haus war der Hammer! oO)
- The Killer Elite  (basiert auf einer wahren Begebenheit! )
- Source Code  (DAS war mal was anderes! Aber genau sowas mag ich )

Alles in allem vier Filme die mir echt gut gefallen haben. Den einen oder anderen hatte ich vorher schon mal gesehen.


----------



## endorph1ne (3. September 2012)

Chronicles - wirkt am Anfang etwas trashig, ist aber ansich ein ziemlich geiler Film *8/10*
Pans Labyrinth - manche Szenen sind ziemlich ungeeignet für jüngere Zuschauer, aber klasse Geschichte  *9/10*
Batman - The Dark Knight Rises  -  Mir hat die Deutsche Synchro von Bane nicht gefallen, generell hatte der erste Teil mehr Stil und Atmosphäre, das hat mir gefehlt...
Scarecrow tauchte auch auf, groß handeln durfte er aber nicht...wirkte schon fast lächerlich   *5/10*


----------



## Ducati999 (3. September 2012)

Forrest Gump...musste mal wieder


----------



## Huky (3. September 2012)

The international


----------



## septix (4. September 2012)

Den neuen Spiderman, echte Enttäuschung der Film. Da gibt man mal Geld fürs Kino aus und dann wird man gnadenlos Enttäuscht.


----------



## Al3x (4. September 2012)

Im Kino: Expendables 2

Als ich Chuck Norris sah und das Pfeifen hörte hatte ich Pipi in den Augen    , sonst war er mir etwas "zu lustig" und hätte nochmal 2 Stunden gehen können.
Van Damme stach ziemlich raus muss ich sagen, der hat's wohl genossen.

Zu Hause: Hugo Cabret

Super Kinderfilm in 3D wenn man's hat und eine sehr schöne und wahre Geschichte (ausser Hugo selbst).


----------



## seppo1887 (4. September 2012)

Total Recall= Total ********


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. September 2012)

The Expendables 2

...HELL YEAH!  
(KLeiner Spoiler
ABER mir fehlte ein wenig die Brutalität und das Weib in dem Team hat ja überhaupt keinen Sinn geamcht.


----------



## TankCommander (4. September 2012)

The Avengers  7/10 Top


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2012)

Colombiana und Duell der Magier, war mal wieder nettes Popcorn Kino


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. September 2012)

Vidocq - einer der wenigen Filme, in denen ich Gerard Depardieu in der Hauptrolle mag. Düster angehauchter Film mit dem gewissen Etwas und einem guten Soundtrack. 


Die Dirty Harry Teile - einfach Kult! "Na komm schon... MAKE MY DAY!" oder 

"Sie sind ab sofort in die Personalabteilung versetzt." - "Personalabteilung? Das ist doch was für A*$%&löcher!" - "Callahan, ich war 15 Jahre in dieser Abteilung tätig!"


----------



## True Monkey (5. September 2012)

Mickey in Spun  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKpRPJGWgRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. September 2012)

Lockout

Guter Actionfilm mit Einfluss von Luc Besson. Ironisch, witzig, gewalttätig, tolle Kulissen, unterhaltsame Handlung (trotzdem sie mitunter nicht ganz logisch ist)


----------



## Metalic (6. September 2012)

Sherlock Holmes 2: Spiel im Schatten


----------



## jeamal (6. September 2012)

Pusher 1-2. Geniale Filme!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GoNLMsLsTvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRS2Qde5KoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Ich mag diese "Dänen- Streifen".

Gruß


----------



## TankCommander (6. September 2012)

Lookout  4/10

Ich steh unheimlich auf SiFi, aber der Film passt da nicht so rein.

Bin eingeschlafen dabei! 

OFDb - Lockout (2012)

"Schräger als Fiktion" wurde aus der Videothek meines Vertrauens verbannt!


----------



## Al3x (7. September 2012)

21 Jump Street


Ich verstehe nicht warum das so ein Erfolg war, der war nicht mal lustig - ausser das Cameo von Johnny Depp.
Jonah Hill nervt ohnehin nur, egal welcher Film, selbst in Moneyball war er unsympathisch.


----------



## TankCommander (7. September 2012)

Bad Ass  5/10 Punkte objektiv Bewertet!
Meine persönliche Meinung 7/10 Punkte, (da ich in den 80er / 90er hängen blieb) Buddy Movies / Low Budget 

Danny Trejo 

Trotz das ich dem Film nur 5 Punkte gebe, ist der Film absolut krassssssssssss..........
Ich würde sagen; Film genießen und nicht denken dabei! 
Der Film ist ein Mix aus: Wunderbare Jahre, Lethal Weapon, Red Heat, Rambo und Gran Touriono.
 Im Prinzip könnte man mit einem Zusammenschnitt aus den genannten Filmen genau die Geschichte bzw. den Film Bad Ass erzählen ohne den Danny Trejo (war alles schon da) 
Das Ende ist offensichtlich geklaut aus Red Heat....Busse die sich rammen. 

Denke der Film wird absoluter Kult...Trash wie man es aus den 80ern kennt. 
Trotzdem lässt mich der Film nicht mehr los, schon lange kein so guter Low Budget shit gesehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ir4f0S7Gmac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g0tTGo3MXok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. September 2012)

Hab gestern "Ziemlich beste Freunde" gesehen. Tolle Tragi-Komödie. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhdd2yy5JZM

*TankCommander* 

Lockout ist auch nur ein Actionfilm in der Zukunft. Wissenschafsfiktion in einem faszinierenden oder gar intellektuellen Sinne gibts da überhaupt nicht und ist auch gar nicht gewollt. Der Film will nur Popcorn-Kino sein.


----------



## TankCommander (8. September 2012)

Christine 6/10 Punkte




Split99999 schrieb:


> Lockout ist auch nur ein Actionfilm in der Zukunft. Wissenschafsfiktion in einem faszinierenden oder gar intellektuellen Sinne gibts da überhaupt nicht und ist auch gar nicht gewollt. Der Film will nur Popcorn-Kino sein.



Klar ist das ein Actionfilm in der Zukunft !!! Das nennt man auch Genre-mix....aber der Film ist nicht so meins. 
Selbst Filmklassiker wie Alien oder Aliens sind Genre-Mix.....

Klassische Sifi-Filme (Blockbuster) sind nicht mehr so angesagt...nach meiner Einschätzung.  

Science-Fiction-Film

OFDb - Lockout (2012)


----------



## Per4mance (8. September 2012)

Borat. hab bis jetzt nur Brüno gesehen gehabt. der der diktor kommt auch noch 

die filme sind zwar irgendwie müll aber doch anschaubar


----------



## SolidLiquid (11. September 2012)

Hab mir letztens Die Tribute von Panem angesehen und war echt positiv überrascht... Kann man sich auf jeden Fall mal geben


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. September 2012)

Reservoir Dogs. Tarantino. Muss ich noch mehr sagen?


----------



## Klarostorix (12. September 2012)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Reservoir Dogs. Tarantino. Muss ich noch mehr sagen?


Ooooooh eine rhetorische Frage


----------



## robbe (12. September 2012)

Ich liebe Tarantino Filme, aber muss ehrlich sagen Reservoir Dogs war nicht so mein Fall. Kann man sich auf jeden Fall mal anschauen, aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## Metalic (12. September 2012)

master and commander

einer der wenigen filme, die ich von russel crowe mal ganz gerne schaue. sonst ist er eher so der schauspieler dessen filme ich meide. keine ahnung wieso. einfach so eine sympathie sache


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. September 2012)

Irgendein Bud und Terence Film.

Immerwieder herrlich  Am besten sind immer die Soundeffekte beim Schlagen hahaha ^^


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2012)

- The Avengers 
War ganz nett, aber iwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das da noch mehr gegangen wäre. 
Der "Krieg" war iwie nur eine Schlacht. 

- The Social Network
Ich find den Film einfach gut. Alleine schon wegen den Dialogen. 


> „Es regnet!“ – „Wie bitte?“ – „Es hat angefangen zu regnen.“ – „Mr.  Zuckerberg, habe ich Ihre volle Aufmerksamkeit? ...“ – „ … Nein!“ –  „Glauben Sie, ich verdiene sie?“ – „Was?“ – „Glauben Sie, ich verdiene  Ihre volle Aufmerksamkeit?“ – „Ich musste einen Eid schwören bevor wir  mit der Anhörung begannen und ich will kein Meineid lasten, deshalb bin  ich rechtlich dazu verpflichtet das zu verneinen.“ – „OK, nein, Sie  glauben nicht, ich verdiene Ihre Aufmerksamkeit“ – „Ich glaube wenn sich  Ihre Mandanten auf meine Schultern stellen und sich Gigant nennen  wollen, dürfen sie das gerne versuchen aber es gibt kein Zwang, dass es  mir Spaß macht hier zu sitzen und mir lügen anzuhören. Sie haben einen  Teil meiner Aufmerksamkeit, Sie haben das nötige Minimum. Der Rest  meiner Aufmerksamkeit ist in den Büros von Facebook, wo meine Kollegen  und ich Dinge umsetzen wozu niemand in diesem Raum darunter und vor  allem Ihre Mandanten intellektuell oder kreativ in der Lage ist.  Beantwortet das adäquat ihre herablassende Frage?“



- Eiskalte Engel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. September 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Irgendein Bud und Terence Film.
> 
> Immerwieder herrlich  Am besten sind immer die Soundeffekte beim Schlagen hahaha ^^



Jepp selbst wenn ich die Filme mittlerweile auswendig kann sind die meisten trotzdem immer wieder sehenswert



<> schrieb:


> - The Avengers
> War ganz nett, aber iwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das da noch mehr gegangen wäre.
> Der "Krieg" war iwie nur eine Schlacht.



Ich glaube mehr wäre zuviel des Guten gewesen

Bei mir lief im Pantoffelkino:
Blitz
Ein riskanter Plan
Der Unverbesserliche ( J. P. Belmondo )


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2012)

> Ich glaube mehr wäre zuviel des Guten gewesen


Das wäre schon gegangen. Transformers-Style! Krawumm²!


----------



## Uziflator (13. September 2012)

Alles erlaubt - Eine Woche ohne Regeln


----------



## marcus022 (13. September 2012)

Battleship

Das Rihanna mitspielt hätte mir eine Warnung sein müssen und schade war das Liam Neeson nur eine Nebenrolle hatte. 5/10 Punkten 


Marvel´s Avengers  

Ich habe mich riesig darauf gefreut und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Spannend, witzig und ein gutes Finale was schon eine Seltenheit ist. 9/10 Punkten


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. September 2012)

Ja, für Bud Spencer und Terrence Hill Filme wird man irgendwie auch nie zu alt. Ich fand die mit 15 geil und ich finde die mit 30 geil. 

"Warum hast du ihn geschlagen?" 
"Er sagte, unsere Mutter wäre eine alte Hure"
"Aber das stimmt doch"
"Na, so alt ist sie nun auch wieder nicht." 



Oder hier, geilste Szene überhaupt https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vzmdkPf3-0


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2012)

Auch sehr genial!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh3MFdzWRI8

Zitat: 
"Hee! Früher hast du mit mehr Dampf zugeschlagen! Da hatte die Pfanne ne Beuel!"
"Ahh, Gusseisen verbiegt sich nicht"


----------



## marcus022 (14. September 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Oder hier, geilste Szene überhaupt https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vzmdkPf3-0


 

Ich fand die Szene davor besser als er die Karten mischt. Bis heute unerreicht


----------



## robbe (14. September 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Ich fand die Szene davor besser als er die Karten mischt. Bis heute unerreicht


 Terence Hill spielt Poker - YouTube


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. September 2012)

Lange "Zurueck in die Zukunft" Session liegt hinter mir - ich hab' die Filme bestimmt zuletzt Mitte der 90er oder so gesehen gehabt, einfach nur grenzgenial (mein neues Lieblingswort, hehe!) die Zeitreisen mit Michael J. Fox als Marty McFly und Christopher Lloyd als "Doc" Brown.

Na ja, und wie ich halt so bin, musste ich mich danach erst mal wieder ein wenig schlau machen, mir war es zwar nicht gaenzlich unbekannt, aber dennoch wurde mir erst jetzt wieder gelaeufig, Michael hat Parkinson, so wie ja auch Muhammad "The Greatest" Ali, verdammte Sche..se!
Auf dem Bild sieht man ihn bei einem seiner eher seltenen Auftritte, hier mit dem "Doc".

Ich weiss nicht, aber mich macht dies schon ein wenig traurig... manchmal will man, dass das alles nicht real ist.


----------



## B1b3r (16. September 2012)

*Prometheus* - unglaublich entäuschend zumal das Visuelle eine gute Stimmung verbreitet, die dann aber durch die völlig unglaubwürdigen Charaktere auf Bmovie Niveau wieder zunichte gemacht wird. Nicht nur enttäuschend sondern sehr ärgerlich denn das Potential war auf jedenfall da.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. September 2012)

Auch geil: Mit einem Vorschlaghammer einen Scheitel ziehen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-BaENIiUpo

*Ich hab Bud Spencer und Terence Hill schon mit 5 Jahren verehrt und tu das auch heute, 20 Jahre später noch! *


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2012)

gerade gesehen ......genial hat mir den tag geretttet 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFybhcq9d6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2012)

Zwar nicht ganz passen als gerade gesehen, aber vor einiger Zeit war es Hot Fuzz.
So als passende Filme waren es:
Atemlos und Daybreakers


----------



## der_yappi (18. September 2012)

Einer meiner Bud-Terence-AllTimeFavorites:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgoolZ-Mo48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zuletzt gesehen im Kino:
"Das Bourne Vermächtnis"
Gut - aber nicht der Brüller. Die 8€ für das Kinoticket waren mMn nach zu viel dafür.

Am WE habe ich mir "Iron Man 2" auf BluRay angekuckt.
Gut und spaßig - den ersten Teil fand ich einen ticken besser.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (18. September 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:


> .... Zuletzt gesehen im Kino:  "Das Bourne Vermächtnis"   Gut - aber nicht der Brüller. Die 8€ für das Kinoticket waren mMn nach zu viel dafür. ...


Hi, ist der Streifen deiner Meinung nach auf der Höhe der vorigen Teile oder fällt er dagegen (deutlich?) ab?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2012)

Auch Kult ist Adriano Celentano und Louis deFunes




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DyxCm1k2uk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F4Iam0Q8OBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KriZer (18. September 2012)

Ich habe mir warriors reingezogen Hammer Film geht um mma


----------



## der_yappi (18. September 2012)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Hi, ist der Streifen deiner Meinung nach auf der Höhe der vorigen Teile oder fällt er dagegen (deutlich?) ab?


 Er ist gut - endet aber (wie der zweite Teil) in einem Cliffhanger. Und mit diesem kann man ihn auch vergleichen. Teil I und III haben mir besser gefallen
Man sollte aber die Trilogie nochmal vorher ankucken - es gibt ettliche Anspielungen die man nicht versteht wenn man die Teile nicht gesehen hat oder nicht mehr weiß um was es ging.


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2012)

Wer früher stirbt ist länger tot 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KeUChkNyQ2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

auch nice 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-gDmPjXwJ1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. September 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGuffT7kfPo


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. September 2012)

Jetzt auf Kabel 1: Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle


----------



## Metalic (18. September 2012)

Die Neun Pforten mit Jonny Depp




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DT9RNPDKpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Papzt (18. September 2012)

Drei glorreiche Halunken


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2012)

gerade zuende .....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uRhUDhm_1SI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..........


----------



## Seeefe (18. September 2012)

Gerstern auf Kabel 1: Crimson Tide - In tiefster Gefahr  

Klasse Film, zwar schon gesehen, aber war trotzdem wieder schön. Irgendwie sind die alten Filme, immernoch die besten


----------



## Uziflator (18. September 2012)

Die Insel


----------



## Abufaso (18. September 2012)

"The Watch" im Kino


----------



## PCGHGS (20. September 2012)

Full Metal Jacket





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=va56WrfyKkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (21. September 2012)

The Expendables 2. klasse Film, auch wenn manche Effekte nicht so gut waren.


----------



## B1b3r (21. September 2012)

Cheech & Chong, kann man  immer wieder anschauen


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*The Expendables 2*_

So, gestern dann nun auch mit 'nem Freund gesehen.

Absolut jeder Auftritt von Chuck "The Ol' Waldschrat" Norris wurde mit Abklatschen abgefeiert. Der ist 72? Ich bin 40 Jahre juenger und hab' nicht mal die Haelfte seiner Form drauf. Legende, der Mann.

Dolph Lundgren wird immer furchteinfloessender, je aelter er wird. Haette ihn gerne mal 1-2 Highkicks verteilen sehen, aufgrund seiner unglaublichen Reichweite waere es sicherlich ein Highlight geworden - sorgte ansonsten fuer wohlplatzierte Humoreinschuebe.

Jet Li hat einen exzellenten Auftaktfight - diverse Pfannen auf die Zwoelf und die Kopfschmerzen sind vorbei (oder so aehnlich) - auf jeden Fall in Teil 3 dann zurueck holen.

Scott Adkins im "Boyka" Modus, leider darf er bis auf 3-4 Combos nichts von seiner ueberragenden Koerperbeherrschung zeigen. Wird wohl niemals ueber B-Film Resonanz hinaus kommen. Bedauerlich.

Die Hemsworth Type... but wait, we need a cute face for the girls. Geht zum Glueck schnell hopps.

Jean-Claude Van Damme, die alte Koksnase, sieht so gut aus wie seit Jahren nicht mehr, sichtliche Spielfreude, geniesst seine Rolle als Oberboesewicht in allen Zuegen. Rafft sich nach einer gefuehlten Ewigkeit (wann bekam er seine Beine zuletzt so hoch?) sogar 2x zu seinem Markenzeichen, dem gesprungenen Spagatumdrehungskick auf. Zwei kleine unglaeubige Traenchen kullerten mir herunter.

Bruce Willis im Bruce Willis Modus, beherrscht 2 Gesichtausdruecke und wir lieben ihn dafuer. Die sexieste Glatze der Filmwelt. Entweder kommentiert er ironisch oder ballert beidhaendig Goons ueber den Haufen.

Sly "Die Kante" Stallone, diese gottgesegnete Fresse, unser Hero, er schaut immer etwas kaputt durch die Welt, er traegt einen Zuhaelterschnauzer, er raucht dicke Zigarren, er ballert schneller als Lucky Luke im Westernstyle Modus alles ueber den Haufen, er poliert Van Damme die Visage. Zwischendurch packt er sein unwiderstehliches Laecheln aus. Mein Vadder.

Die Asiatin. Name vergessen. Kann prima Blei in Goons pumpen. Ich wuerd' se knallen.

Jason Statham kann super aufschlitzen. Oder Messer werfen. Oder Bordkanonen abfeuern. Und schelmisch gucken. 

Terry "The Hulk" Crews. Auf Testosteron hoch drei. Spannt er den kleinen Finger an, spannen sich direkt seine Oberarme wie Zugpressen an. Leider diesmal keine Trademarkszene wie noch im ersten Teil, ich sage nur "Fettes Biest und Katakomben", y'know!

Arnie - ja, er ist alt geworden, aber immer noch einen Nacken wie ein Stier, immer noch diese unschlagbare Selbstironie drauf und jeder Auftritt sitzt.

Arnie, Sly und Bruce beim Endfight stur im Terminatormodus Seit' an Seit' alles mit grosskalibrigen Wummen in die ewigen Jagdgruende pustend. Arnie dabei seine patentierte John "Commando" Matrix Fresse aufsetzend. Uns taten die Haende vom vielen Abklatschen schon weh.

Ein Fest fuer primitive, gewaltverherrlichende Steinzeitmenschen. Der Haertegrad ist vom Feinsten. Story? Hab' ich vergessen.


----------



## Uziflator (24. September 2012)

Resident Evil: Retribution  so ein schlechter Film!


----------



## robbe (24. September 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:
			
		

> Resident Evil: Retribution  so ein schlechter Film!



Muss ich zustimmen. Bisher fand ich alle Teile ganz ok, den ersten und dritten sogar richtig gut, aber der aktuelle ist einfach nur noch schlecht. Wird zeit, dass die Sache langsam mal ein Ende findet.


----------



## PatSanders (24. September 2012)

Hab mir die tage Warrior angeschaut. Echt nen goiler film der am ende leider nen bisschen amerikanisch wird 
Aber ansonsten echt top. Schoen spannend und nicht zu viel Drama.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. September 2012)

Fünf Minarette in New York, war irgendwie passend zum aktuellen Glaubenskrieg


----------



## Jaran91 (24. September 2012)

Casino Royale 
da bekommt man schon laune auf Skyfall


----------



## marcus022 (24. September 2012)

Jaran91 schrieb:


> Casino Royale
> da bekommt man schon laune auf Skyfall


 

Aber wenn man sich "Ein Quantum Trost" anschaut verfliegt die Laune auch gleich schon wieder.


----------



## ich558 (24. September 2012)

Expendables 2
Super cooler Männerfilm mit lustigen Anspielungen der Schauspieler untereinander auf frühere Filme


----------



## Metalic (24. September 2012)

Hangover 2

Teil 1 finde ich ein wenig besser, dennoch kann ich mir beide Teile immer und immer wieder anschauen.


----------



## debalz (24. September 2012)

"Last Days here" - Doku über den 70er Rocker und Pentagram-Sänger Bobby Liebling, der seit über 30 Jahren heroin- und crackabhängig ist, im Keller seiner Eltern wohnt. Von Fans als Kult verehrt soll er nocheinmal Musik machen.
Total krasse Dokumentation, in voller Länge auf YT zu bestaunen 

Last Days here - Doku über "Pentagram" Sänger Bobby Liebling (ZDF Kultur) - YouTube


----------



## PatSanders (25. September 2012)

hab mir gestern *Battleship* angeschaut...

hatte danach das totale bedürfnis ans fenster zu gehen und "USA USA USA" raus zu brüllen und mich bei der US - Navy anzuheuern...

is ja mal der totale werbefilm...aber ganz kuel...hat spass gemacht


----------



## DarkBlue (25. September 2012)

Wirklich bedanken für diese 'seltsamen' 95 Min von "Lockout" kann ich mich nicht. Dieser Film glänzt durch interessante Action Effekte aber weniger durch nachvollziehbare Handlungen / Entscheidungen der Protagonisten etc ... Ich bin nun wirklich der letzte, der in einem Action Film versucht eine Sinnhaftigkeit zu suchen - wenn aber hier stellenweise so (Entschuldigung) flapsig mit den Handlungen umgegangen wird das man sich fragen muss: "Hä, warum .. ?!" hört der Spaß auf.

Gut war allerdings die schauspielerische Leistung von Guy Pearce der den Protagisten "Snow" spielt und mit dem ein oder anderen knackigen Kommentar, glatt an das Spiel Serious Sam erinnerte.

Der Film hier ist ideal für das "nebenherprogramm" auf ner Party oder eines Spiele abends wo niemand sich stark auf etwas konzentrieren muss - Denn "Peng & Puff" Effekte gibts hier genug.

Für mich war das hier ein glatter Fehlkauf 

Lockout (2012) - IMDb


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2012)

Jackass 3.5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c2v1XpWWHkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yWktfjJgGvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die definitive Doku ueber Bob Marley.
 Ein  einzigartig faszinierender Mensch - er und der durch ihn immens  gepraegte und vorangetriebene Reggae ist so viel mehr als nur "Kiffen"  und die Dreadlocks kreisen lassen.


----------



## moe (29. September 2012)

The Hunger Games und Project X.
The Hunger Games war gut, Project X stellenweise schon ganz lustig, aber insgesamt doch zu flachatmig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2012)

Avatar ( ja irgendwann mußte ich es schaffen ), die 3 Muskettiere und Avangers auf Konserve mal ohne 3D


----------



## orca113 (29. September 2012)

Im Kino Resident Evil Retribution.

Guter Film den man gut schauen kann ohne sich zu langweilen. Leider wie ich finde aber auch der schlechteste der RE Reihe.Schade. Zu sehr auf die Action konzentriert. Aber dennoch zu empfehlen

Davor im Kino The Cabin In The Woods

Auch ziemlich cool wenn man auf schwarzen Humor steht...


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Avator ( ja irgendwann mußte ich es schaffen ), die 3 Muskettiere und Avangers auf Konserve mal ohne 3D


 
Was ist Avator? Meinst du Aviator oder Avatar?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2012)

Avatar. Die Buchstaben sind ja so ähnlich


----------



## Brez$$z (30. September 2012)

mein letzter Film war "ziemlich beste freunde", echt zu empfehlen =D


----------



## Abufaso (30. September 2012)

Das Bourne Vermächtnis.


----------



## Metalic (30. September 2012)

Stirb Langsam 2 gestern Abend im Fernsehen


----------



## TankCommander (1. Oktober 2012)

Resident Evil: Retribution in 3d gestern im Kino
Ich finde den Film im Vergleich zu Afterlife richtig gut. Richtig gut gemachte Effekte und Technik, Sound hat auch begeistert. 

Milla im hautengen Latexanzug, eine mega geile Michelle Rodriguez und Li Bingbing (Li Bingbing) waren schon die 11 Euro Eintritt Wert. Da spielt die Handlung keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Original Star Wars Trilogie, wie sie sein MUSS!

Befreit von dem unsaeglichen "Special Edition" Quatsch, verhunzten Special F/X Shots, verharmlosenden Einstellungen (Han Solo schiesst zuerst, nichts anderes!), schlampig portierten Tonspuren, ohne kopfklatschende Anpassungen an die unsaeglich debile neue Trilogie, und dank Sisyphusarbeit mit korrekt angepasstem Colorgrading auch besser ausschauend als saemtliche Veroeffentlichungen auf dem offiziellen Sektor.

Feel the force once again!


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2012)

Louis de Funes - Hasch mich, ich bin der Mörder

Legendäre Szene: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W42x6-Wf3Cs


----------



## Seabound (3. Oktober 2012)

Kill the Boss und Der Klient. Beide sehr gut!


----------



## Westfale_09 (3. Oktober 2012)

Kill The Boss und The Assault. Beides super Filme


----------



## marcus_T (3. Oktober 2012)

Headhunters....
sollten sich Krimi Fans nicht entgehen lassen
von mir 5 Sterne

Agent Hamilton
4 Sterne

beide Filme garantiert keine Hollywood Streifen


----------



## marcus022 (3. Oktober 2012)

Der Anschlag. 

Aus der Tom Clancy Reihe eine meiner Lieblingsverfilmungen neben "Jagd auf Roter Oktober" und "Das Kartell".


----------



## Klarostorix (5. Oktober 2012)

TankCommander schrieb:
			
		

> Resident Evil: Retribution in 3d gestern im Kino
> Ich finde den Film im Vergleich zu Afterlife richtig gut. Richtig gut gemachte Effekte und Technik, Sound hat auch begeistert.
> 
> Milla im hautengen Latexanzug, eine mega geile Michelle Rodriguez und Li Bingbing (Li Bingbing) waren schon die 11 Euro Eintritt Wert. Da spielt die Handlung keine Rolle mehr.



Frau Bingbing (Schöner Name übrigens ) sieht ja gar nicht mal so chinesisch aus. Das macht sie umso leckerer. Die würde ich (nicht nur) zweimal zum Klingeln bringen


----------



## Uziflator (6. Oktober 2012)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## ich558 (6. Oktober 2012)

Lachsfischen im Jemen- hat mich sehr überrascht war wirklich super


----------



## Metalic (6. Oktober 2012)

Ziemlich beste Freunde. Anfang des Jahres schon im Kino gesehen aber nun auch auf Bluray. Toller Film!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2phowlNtP1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mhm... sieht nach sinnbefreiter Destruction Galore Randale aus... ich bin doch so affin, wenn alles kaputt gemacht wird!


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Oktober 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Als Mensch, der sich sehr für Pripjat etc. interessiert, freue ich mich, dass der Film bzw. Teile davon in selbiger Stadt/Gebiet spielen.
Hab es sofort am good old Riesenrad erkannt


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Oktober 2012)

Hat zwar weniger mit dem Thema zu tun, aber den Gerüchten nach soll Armie Hammer  der neue Batman-Darsteller sein. Auf der Wiki-Seite kann man ja lesen, wo der bisher mitgespielt hat... 
Also wenn er der neue Batman wird, dann könnten Justin Bieber oder Liam Hemsworth wohl seine Nachfolger sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2012)

Cowboys & Aliens und Aushilfsgangster


----------



## HollomaN (11. Oktober 2012)

*Wolfman* (Unrated)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_UzANHb-oI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## püschi (11. Oktober 2012)

96 Hours - Taken 2

Kam nicht an den ersten Teil heran, kann man sich trotzdem gut ansehen!


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Oktober 2012)

Juan of the Dead 


ist recht witzig!


----------



## marcus022 (12. Oktober 2012)

Wall Street


----------



## Low (13. Oktober 2012)

Brust oder Keule


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2012)

*Inception*

Fand ich insgesamt ganz gut. Nur zum Schluß etwas langatmig.

Muß aber dazu sagen das ich ihn auf RTL geguckt habe und da waren 7-8 Werbeunterbrechungen. Werde mir den Film nochmal auf DVD angucken.


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Oktober 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> *Inception*
> 
> Fand ich insgesamt ganz gut. Nur zum Schluß etwas langatmig.
> 
> Muß aber dazu sagen das ich ihn auf RTL geguckt habe und da waren 7-8 Werbeunterbrechungen. Werde mir den Film nochmal auf DVD angucken.


 Das muss an der Werbung gelegen haben.
Der Film ist ein Meisterwerk und keine Minute zu lang 
Die Idee und die Tatsache, dass Christopher Nolan das Drehbuch selber geschrieben hat, finde ich auch bemerkenswert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2012)

Men in Black 3 und die Entführung der U Bahn Pelham 123


----------



## Low (13. Oktober 2012)

War bei Inception im Kino, 7/10 Punkten. Vom Meisterwerk ganz weit entfernt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2012)

Blade Teil 1 & Iron Sky.


----------



## ich558 (17. Oktober 2012)

Evidence
Kann mir den mal jemand erklären? Der war mal voll dumm


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Oktober 2012)

püschi schrieb:
			
		

> 96 Hours - Taken 2
> 
> Kam nicht an den ersten Teil heran, kann man sich trotzdem gut ansehen!



War ich Donnerstag bei der Premiere. Ich seh das genauso wie du.


----------



## Arvanor (18. Oktober 2012)

The Avengers und Van Helsing.


----------



## Fexzz (18. Oktober 2012)

Gestern Abend "Looper" geschaut. War mal ein anderes "Erlebnis." Es war kein Reiner Action Film, aber auch kein reiner Thriller. Die Story war (relativ) abgefahren, aber Bruce Willis und Joseph-Gordon Levitt waren als Schauspieler defintiv sehr gut.

Alles in allem würde ich dem Film eine 7 (von 10) geben.


----------



## danomat (18. Oktober 2012)

Find looper auch klasse. Vorallem liebe ich das ende


----------



## Fexzz (18. Oktober 2012)

danomat schrieb:


> Find looper auch klasse. Vorallem liebe ich das ende


 
Ja, wobei ich schon fand, dass das ziemlich vorraussehbar war^^ Aber dennoch eigentlich ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## Metalic (18. Oktober 2012)

Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. 

Super Film! Immer wieder auch wenn ich ihn schon 100x gesehen habe


----------



## ponygsi (18. Oktober 2012)

Men in Black 3  auf Blueray, im heimischen Kino, 
Echt Nice!

lg


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Oktober 2012)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier ist einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2012)

Megan Fox, Mickey Rouge und Bill Murray  in *Passion Play* 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b7ftIcXO15g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## danomat (19. Oktober 2012)

Star Wars die 113te XD

und mein nächster kinogang:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWoW5yIeV20


----------



## ich558 (22. Oktober 2012)

War ein super Streifen hat mich sehr überrascht 

"A Perfect Getaway" - Official Trailer [HQ HD] - YouTube


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2012)

- Iron Sky

Der Film ist ein herrlicher Spaß! xD


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2012)

Act of Valor   & Iron Sky


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Oktober 2012)

Erkan & Stefan gegen die Mächte der Finsternis


----------



## Uziflator (2. November 2012)

Total Recall, Kate Beckinsale hatte ich erst garnicht erkannt


----------



## MOD6699 (2. November 2012)

Wow danke für die Tipps Passion Play und Robot & Frank!!!


----------



## der_yappi (4. November 2012)

War gestern in Skyfall
Guter Film - mehr Actiofilm als Bondfilm. Aber gut.
Es fehlt halt irgendwie der Flair eines Connery oder Moore Bonds


----------



## ich558 (4. November 2012)

Türkisch für Anfänger 
Lustig


----------



## Codebreaker (7. November 2012)

*The Amazing Spiderman*
Hat mir persönlich sogar besser gefallen als die Vorgänger.


----------



## Sunjy (7. November 2012)

Captain Sack an Deck & Auf schloß Bums klappern die Nüß

Eher B Movie Quali. Pornos mit Story gehen einfach gar nicht^^


----------



## RayasVati (8. November 2012)

Der Fluch 2


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. November 2012)

Ich hab den neuen Spiderman gesehen.  Ist nicht besonders.


----------



## Supeq (8. November 2012)

Skyfall, kann man sich angucken


----------



## Almdudler2604 (10. November 2012)

Savages - ja ganz guter Film, weiß man nur nicht genau, worauf er hinaus will. Ist ganz witzig wechselt immer zwischen drama, komödie etc., hat irgendwie dank john travolta auch bisl was von Pulp Fiction.


----------



## debalz (16. November 2012)

"Sunshine" - imho einer der ganz wenigen wirklich guten Sci-Fi-Filme der letzten Jahre!


----------



## RyzA (16. November 2012)

"Sunshine" hat eine super Atmosphäre, schöne Bilder und tolle MUsik, für mich ein kleines Meisterwerk!

Ich hatte zuletzt "Sherlock Holmes" gesehen und den nach ca 70 Minuten ausgemacht, bzw umgeschaltet. Ist überhaupt nicht mein Fall gewesen.


----------



## moe (16. November 2012)

Fight Club.

Dazu ein paar Gläser guten Whisky und ein beschissener Abend ist ein bisschen gerettet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2012)

Der Soldat James Ryan.Platoon & Black Hawk Down.


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

The Social Network & Spongebob: Der Film


----------



## danomat (17. November 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Der Soldat James Ryan.Platoon & Black Hawk Down.



Dazu noch cod 1+2 durchspielen und danach looper schauen


----------



## Fexzz (17. November 2012)

The Core - Der Innere Kern ...für mich so ne 5/10, kann man sich angucken, aber ein wirkliches Meisterwerk ist das jetzt nicht 

Pulp Fiction, endlich mal als Blu-Ray gekauft! Immer wieder herrlich.


----------



## True Monkey (17. November 2012)

Wir sind die Nacht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9LoFTro0fIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. November 2012)

TED


----------



## Coldhardt (17. November 2012)

Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten auf DVD.


----------



## ich558 (17. November 2012)

The Dark Night Risen
War der Wahnsinn


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*THE DARK KNIGHT RISES*

Ein Triumph ohnegleichen - ich musste erst mal etwas Zeit vergehen lassen, um alles ein wenig sacken lassen zu koennen.
Der Abschluss der Nolan'schen Batman Trilogie hat es nicht nur  geschafft, mich wieder mit der Figur zu versoehnen, nein, erst jetzt  ergibt auch alles einen Rahmen und wuerdigen Abschluss.

Viele, auch ich, ja, haben ja bemaengelt, der "realistische Ansatz"  nehme Batman alles... ein Mann (gut, ein gutaussehender,  superschwerreicher Nichtsnutz), der nachts auf Schurkenjagd geht mit  lauter Gadgets, an denen "Q" seine helle Freude haben duerfte, aber  muessen Comicfiguren, ja Superhelden, nicht immer auch Maerchen sein,  Fantasieprodukte des vielbeschworenen Uebermenschen, dem alles und jedes  gelingt, eingebettet in Mystik?
Ja und nein, denn von allen "Superhelden" war Batman schon immer der  erdverbundendste, ein Mann mit extremer Beherrschung von Koerper und  Geist, der nur in der Sicherheit der Schatten wirklich lebt... und  aufleben kann. Aber im Gegensatz zu den meisten Menschen stellt er sich  seinen Daemonen und laeuft nicht vor ihnen weg, weil es bequemer ist.

Ich werde jetzt nicht den Filminhalt wiederkauen, zumal den jeder Interessierte schon kennen duerfte, daher nur:

Wenn Batman nach ueber 8 Jahren Zurueckgezogenheit zum ersten Mal wieder  wie ein Phoenix aus der Asche die Strassen von Gotham durchpfluegt,  dann kann es nur eine Gaensehaut geben.
Eine vielleicht zuweilen plakative Geschichte, die ihre Kritik am  "System" nicht immer subtil wieder gibt (und auch gar nicht erst will),  reizt einen doch, wohl nicht ganz unbeabsichtigt, zum Nachdenken an...  es ist nicht alles Schwarz/Weiss, nein, auch die Antagonisten nicht, es  gibt kein "richtiges" oder "falsches" Leben, es gibt nur Ueberzeugungen -  Ueberzeugungen, im besten Falle getragen von Werten ( ja ja, ein in  Deutschen Landen ueberstrapaziertes Wort), fuer die man einsteht. Fuer  die man dann auch noch dann einsteht, wenn alles um dich herum  zusammenbricht.

Und dieser Film hat grossartige Momente aufzubieten, besonders  einpraegend die letzte, finale Schlacht zwischen der "Anarchie" auf der  einen Seite und der "Ordnung" auf der anderen Seite.
Wenn sich diese zwei Seiten treffen, dann nur gestuetzt auf schiere  Masse und dem unerschuetterlichen Glauben, trotz aller verloren  geglaubter Hoffnung, die richtigen Dinge zu bewirken.
Wenn sich der letzte Rest des Gothamer Polizeikorps in einer  Himmelfahrtskommandoaktion ohne scharfe Waffen in geballter  Mannformation in Reih und Glied zum entscheidenden Kampf trifft, dann  ist man auf der Seite dieser Maenner und Frauen - nicht weil sie der  Inbegriff des "Scheissstaats und Systems" sind, sondern weil man  realisiert, dass da Menschen sind, die stellvertretend fuer uns alle die  Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben haben. Hoffnung ist eine sehr grosse  Antriebsfeder. Gaensehautszene, die zweite.

Ich hatte beim Ansehen des o. a. irgendwie die ganze Zeit die Endszenen  mit der grossen Irish Men Parade auf New Yorks Strassen aus "State of  Grace" mit der unsterblichen Untermalung durch Ennio Morricone vor mir.

Wenn es am Ende nur noch darum geht, die Katastrophe zu verhindern,  indem die Bombe nicht gezuendet wird, und alle ueber sich hinaus  wachsen, dann steht Gaensehautszene 3 im Raume.

Ich war nach 2 3/4h platt gedrueckt, eine emotionale Achterbahnfahrt -  Euphorie und verschwommene Bilderfolgen wechselten sich ab. Wenn mich  ein Film, ein banales Unterhaltungsprodukt, so packt, dann hat er alles  erreicht, was er erreichen kann.
Keiner der ueblichen Krawallmachersuperheldenfilme (auch wenn die  Schauwerte nicht zu kurz kommen), sondern Charaktere mit, doch, doch,  Tiefe.

Ich moechte noch zwei Charaktere erwaehnen, die es meiner Meinung nach besonders verdient haben:

Michael Caine als lebenslang loyaler Butler und Wayne'scher Vaterersatz,  der seinen Szenen stets eine ganz eigenartige Melancholie zu verleihen  weiss - jeder, der selbst auch die nicht immer schoenen Seiten einer  "Eltern-Kind-Beziehung" durchlebt hat, wird wissen was ich damit  auszudruecken versuche.

Joseph Gordon-Levitt als John Blake - unsere Identifikationsfigur, die  als "einfacher" Cop stets integer handelt oder zu handeln versucht, kein  ekelerregend fehlerfreier Mensch, sondern mit einem inneren Kompass  ausgestattet, welcher ihm erlaubt, die Dinge zu machen, die erforderlich  sind. Auch wenn man manchmal der Erste sein muss. Auch wenn man  manchmal erst andere Mitmenschen motivieren muss.

"Es gibt kein richtiges Leben im falschen."
"Was aus Liebe getan wird, geschieht immer jenseits von Gut und Boese."

Diese Zitate Adornos und Nietzsches hatte ich nach dem Ende des Abspanns noch lange in Gedanken.


----------



## Rizzard (18. November 2012)

@Colonel Faulkner:
Schön geschrieben. Dark Knight Rises ist wirklich ein großartiger Abschluss einer großartigen Trillogie.
Die Blu-Ray ist auch schon lange vorbestellt.



So, mein letzter Film war Skyfall. Zum einen fand ich ihn eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber da er in den Medien so stark gelobt wird, war ich am Ende doch etwas enttäuscht. Casino Royal hat mir da etwas besser gefallen.
Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich Daniel Craig als Bond einfach genial.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/40220-colonel-faulkner.html


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. November 2012)

Hab, Prometheus gesehen. Für Alienfans eher enttäuschend. Am Drehbuch hat der selbe Shicer mitgeschrieben der auch Star Trek 2009 verbrochen hat. 


*Colonel Faulkner* 

Hey, schreib doch Rezensionen auf Amazon. Nur mal so ne Idee, denn dort geht eine Bewertung nicht unter und wird von viel mehr Leuten gelesen. :p


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. November 2012)

Nichts zu verzollen und Setup


----------



## KillerCroc (18. November 2012)

Das Schwergewicht


----------



## orca113 (19. November 2012)

Stolen mit Nicolas Cage 

Skyfall... war ok


----------



## debalz (19. November 2012)

Pandorum

Sci-Fi-Horror, nicht schlecht bzw. 7/10 - steigert sich im Laufe des Films und hat ein befriedigendes Ende


----------



## Savajin (20. November 2012)

KillerCroc schrieb:


> Das Schwergewicht


 
same here..^^


----------



## JoaBa (22. November 2012)

Ich war gestern im neuen Bond. Fand ihn eigentlich gar nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## Abufaso (22. November 2012)

JoaBa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gestern im neuen Bond. Fand ihn eigentlich gar nicht mal schlecht.



Den gönn ich mir Samstag. Bin gespannt 
Shooter, mal wieder.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Knockin' On Heaven's Door*
"Meiner Mutter einen Cadillac schenken, so wie Elvis seiner damals..."

Meine Lieblingsszene. Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu nah am Wasser gebaut.


----------



## Abufaso (24. November 2012)

Den neuen Bond, guter Film


----------



## dragonlort (25. November 2012)

Green landers und berserk anime Film.


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. November 2012)

Letzte Woche Goodfellas mit Robert de Niro, Ray Liotta und Joe Pesci. Einfach genial dieser Klassiker! 

Und heute werd Ich mir Apocalypse Now reinziehen. Martin Sheen, der große Marlon Brando, Robert Duvall, Dennis Hopper, einfach göttlich 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz3Cc7wlfkI


----------



## doodlez (25. November 2012)

Cash und Hit List


----------



## bludi007 (25. November 2012)

Dienstag im Kino DREDD, vorgestern auf DVD The Fast & the Furious.


----------



## Dyos83 (25. November 2012)

Gestern Abend Sherlock Holmes und Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten. Fand ich beide recht gut ... wobei der Zweite nicht mehr ganz so originell wie Teil 1 ist; dafür sind die Gags zahlreicher. Kann ich beide empfehlen.


----------



## Dustin91 (26. November 2012)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend Sherlock Holmes und Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten. Fand ich beide recht gut ... wobei der Zweite nicht mehr ganz so originell wie Teil 1 ist; dafür sind die Gags zahlreicher. Kann ich beide empfehlen.


 Der erste Teil war echt gut, aber beim zweiten Teil saß ich tränenuberströmt vor Lachen im Kinosaal.
Die Szene im Wald, wo alles in Superzeitlupe gezeigt wird und die Leute mit den schwarzen Mänteln, die die Dicke Berta o.ä. abfeuern.....das war fast das Dümmste und schwachsinnigste was ich je gesehen habe
Ich kam aus dem Lachen einfach nicht mehr raus, weil die Szene in Wald, wie sie alle so behindert rennen etc. einfach so schwachsinnig und unnötig war.....
Mein Kumpel und ich hatten, so doof es klingen mag, echt nen fünfminütigen Lachflash...

Nach der Szene war der Film bei mir unten durch....


----------



## Atomtoaster (26. November 2012)

Das Schwergewicht.

War etwas enttäuscht, hatte ihn mir besser vorgestellt - trotzdem nicht schlecht.


----------



## debalz (26. November 2012)

Juan of the Dead

Ein Muss für alle Fans des Zombiefilms


----------



## PCGHGS (26. November 2012)

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## danomat (26. November 2012)

debalz schrieb:
			
		

> Juan of the Dead
> 
> Ein Muss für alle Fans des Zombiefilms



Danke für den tipp  

Mein letzter gestern. Jugde dredd 1995 als aufgrischung fürs kino


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2012)

Wickie I & II


----------



## Yunis (27. November 2012)

leider Final Destination 5, grauslich.


----------



## MOD6699 (27. November 2012)

Skyfall ... sag mal naja 6/10 meins ist nicht zu wenig Action zuviele Psychospiele 

Ansonsten TWD Staffel 3 1-4 und BB Staffel 5 2-6


----------



## loltheripper (27. November 2012)

Erst Hot Shots 2 und hinterher irgendeinen Rambo


----------



## ich558 (27. November 2012)

Den Film kann ich nur empfehlen. Super spannend und verdammt überraschende Wendung 
"A Perfect Getaway" - Official Trailer [HQ HD] - YouTube


----------



## zocker1ne (1. Dezember 2012)

Das Schwergewicht ist ganz okay, brauch man sich aber nicht im Fernseher anzusehen. Das Schwergewicht - Trailer (Deutsch | German) | HD | Kevin James - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2012)

Ted  TED Trailer german deutsch [HD] - YouTube


----------



## marcus_T (3. Dezember 2012)

hat schon jemand empfohlen ? nein ?
The Baytown Outlaws: Amazon.de: Billy Bob Thornton, Eva Longoria, Zoe Bell, Kostas Christides, Christopher Young, Barry Battles: Filme & TV

zu hard


----------



## Robonator (3. Dezember 2012)

Das Schwergewicht 
Ich find den Film super, das Geld fürs Kino hat sich gelohnt


----------



## X2theZ (3. Dezember 2012)

"The Grey"

film hat mega-geile-stimmung aufgebaut. leider war das ende dann dafür umso entäuschender.
bei den letzten 20 min. hat man das gefühl, der regiesseur wusste nicht so recht, wie er den
film enden lassen soll.

"The Hunter"

fast spiegelverkehrt zu the grey ^^ ersten 1 1/4 stunden langatmig - dafür die letzten 20 min
spannend ^^

sonntag-filmeabend =


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Dezember 2012)

The dark knight rises

Einfach ein Hammer-Film  Wobei mich die Stimme von Bane ein bisschen genervt hat. Werde ich vermutlich noch mal auf Englisch schauen.


----------



## Fexzz (3. Dezember 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> The dark knight rises
> 
> Einfach ein Hammer-Film  Wobei mich die Stimme von Bane ein bisschen genervt hat. Werde ich vermutlich noch mal auf Englisch schauen.


 
Die is auf Englisch mMn nicht wirklich besser :'D


Edit: Gestern Abend auf Pro 7 - Centurion. Naja, war viel Gemetzel und ihc konnt eh nicht schlafen. Würd den so 6/10 geben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Dezember 2012)

Mission Impossible " Phantom Protokoll " und Ice Age 4. Würde beiden noch 8 / 10 geben, da der Serienfaktor der Erwartungshaltung einfach nicht mehr so standhält. Wenigstens war Scratch häufiger zu sehen


----------



## aliriza (3. Dezember 2012)

amityville Haunting: Grooootten schlecht, einer der schlechtesten Horror/Geister Filme. Kommt niemals an den ersten teil ran. Spannung nicht vorhanden, lächerliche Umsetzung. Wirkt alles so billig wie so ein 0185 Porno. Gar nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2012)

Full Metal Jacket & Der Pate 1-3


----------



## Uziflator (5. Dezember 2012)

In Time


----------



## TankCommander (5. Dezember 2012)

- Tedy 6/10 Punkte 
- Safe 6/10 Punkte (Mercury Puzzle, lässt grüßen)
*
*


----------



## Uziflator (6. Dezember 2012)

Piratensender Power Play, ein Klassiker


----------



## TankCommander (6. Dezember 2012)

The dark knight rises    8/10 Punkte


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Dezember 2012)

The life of Brian mal wieder 
Ein sehr geiler Film!


----------



## True Monkey (6. Dezember 2012)

Engel des Bösen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xH04Af8Y--Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (6. Dezember 2012)

Hellraiser 6: Hellseeker

Der erste Teil der Reihe den ich gesehen habe. Der Erste soll ja noch richtig gut sein, aber Hellseeker war einfach nichts fand ich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UETNZ2CFAF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## X2theZ (7. Dezember 2012)

trainspotting 
obi wan in bestform xD


----------



## Seabound (7. Dezember 2012)

*Prometheus*

War nix


----------



## Klarostorix (7. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Prometheus
> 
> War nix



Ich fand den Film richtig klasse.


----------



## TankCommander (8. Dezember 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> *Prometheus*
> 
> War nix


 
Fand den Film super!


----------



## KillerCroc (9. Dezember 2012)

Another Earth


----------



## Windows0.1 (9. Dezember 2012)

Krieg der Götter


----------



## Flotter Geist (9. Dezember 2012)

1.Dark Knight Rises,super Abschluss der Trioligie
.
.
.
.
2.Heute noch Prometheus,bin gespannt man hört viel über diesen Film.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Dezember 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises auf BluRay


----------



## doodlez (9. Dezember 2012)

Stichtag war sehr unterhaltsam gestern


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (9. Dezember 2012)

Tore der Welt


----------



## moe (9. Dezember 2012)

Blow.


----------



## Delusa (9. Dezember 2012)

Tage des donners


----------



## aliriza (10. Dezember 2012)

Breaking Dawn 1-2 (wegen Freundin) 6.2/10
Das Bourne Vermächtnis 8.5/10
Premium Rush 8/10


----------



## ich558 (10. Dezember 2012)

Breaking Dawn 2- Ich fand den gar nicht schlecht 
Das Bourne Vermächtnis- war spitze


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2012)

Final Destination 4 und 5. War ganz nett


----------



## Deimos (10. Dezember 2012)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> 1.Dark Knight Rises,super Abschluss der Trioligie


Ich fand den - im Gegensatz zu den ersten zwei - derbst beschissen! 

Kürzlich gesehen:
- Clockwork Orange - braucht man nix zu sagen
- Ted - mega witzig

Als nächstes kommt "Brügge sehen... und sterben"? dran.


----------



## Uziflator (11. Dezember 2012)

Love and other Drugs, Anne Hathaway nackt ist schon geil


----------



## orca113 (12. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir war der letzte Solomon Kane ich fand


----------



## Delusa (13. Dezember 2012)

21 Jump Street, geiler Film


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Eine Granate der seligen 80er, naemlich *Phantom Kommando* mit Arnold Schwarzenegger... Teufel auch, was ein derb bloeder, aber dennoch ungemein lustiger Action Trash vom Allerfeinsten!
> So unglaublich doof, so herrlich erzreaktionaer... jeder Kill unterlegt von einem menschenverachtenden Spruch...
> 
> Als Arnie dann am Ende alleine 200 Soldaten auf einer Bananeninsel in die ewigen Jagdgruende pustet, natuerlich oberkoerperfrei (eingeoelt) und die Getroffenen dann noch mit geil-theatralischen Salti und Pirouetten dahinscheiden, gab es auf der "Lustig wie Bolle Skala" kein Halten mehr!
> ...


 
Faulkner du bist der geilste...

gester Abend gesehen:

Die Stunde Der Patrioten


----------



## Abufaso (15. Dezember 2012)

Slumdog Millionaire. Genialer Film


----------



## KillerCroc (15. Dezember 2012)

Red Lights


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2012)

Tage des Ruhms und Sturm auf die Festung Brest


----------



## riotmilch (16. Dezember 2012)

Der Hobbit



Einfach nur geil!
Ich stehe ja voll auf Zwerge (also die kämpferischen und keine Gartenzwerge lol) und die werden im Film so was von geil dargestellt...
Am Anfang hatte ich so meine Bedenken, als ich die Bilder der Zwerge sah, sahen viele doch zu menschlich aus. Aber als ich dann den Film gesehen habe, habe ich mir eigentlich nur für Thorin nen längeren Bart gewünscht und für Kili nen komplett anderes Aussehen, der sieht mir echt zu weich gespült aus 
Ansonsten hatte ich sehr oft Gänsehaut und werde sicherlich noch mal ins Kino gehen.
Selbst bei der Länge des Films, war ich verwundert, als der Film vorbei war. Für mich gab es einfach keine langweiligen Stellen, es hat mich alles mit gerissen.


----------



## ViP94 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe fight Club als letztes gesehen und war wieder mal begeistert .
Kein Wunder dass der so weit oben in der IMDb steht.


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

Gestern abend Ted geschaut,wird heut Nachmittag nochmal Eingelegt,war nach der Arbeit nicht mehr ganz Aufnahmefähig.
Auf jeden fall zum Empfehlen


----------



## orca113 (16. Dezember 2012)

Der Patriot mit Mel Gibson.

Mir persönlich gefallen die Szenen sehr gut mit dem Tomahawk


----------



## Andi482 (16. Dezember 2012)

Der Hobbit - gestern abend

ich sag nur, wer auf Tolkien steht:   VIEL SPASS!!


----------



## moe (16. Dezember 2012)

Drive - schöner Indie Film
Requiem for a Dream - Seltsamer Film, hat mich nicht gepackt.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (16. Dezember 2012)

Gestern hab ich mir "The Other Guys" angeguckt, war echt zum brüllen an manchen Stellen


----------



## orca113 (16. Dezember 2012)

Heute kam Unstoppable in den Einsatz.


Cooler Eisenbahn Film


----------



## ich558 (16. Dezember 2012)

Wieder mal Fast 5.
Ich finde das Ende einfach so geil!


----------



## Abufaso (16. Dezember 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Wieder mal Fast 5.



Ich finde der macht die ganze Serie kaputt

Illuminati


----------



## Speed4Fun (16. Dezember 2012)

Andi482 schrieb:


> Der Hobbit - gestern abend
> 
> ich sag nur, wer auf Tolkien steht:   VIEL SPASS!!


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Top!


----------



## KillerCroc (17. Dezember 2012)

King of Devil's Island


----------



## ferdi1982 (17. Dezember 2012)

Lord of War, einfach Top.


----------



## X2theZ (17. Dezember 2012)

paranormal activity 4 

grave encounters


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Dezember 2012)

Meine neusten Schätze: Das Schloss im Himmel und Das wandelnde Schloss *__*

Hayao Miazaki ist einfach genial


----------



## DerpDerpington (17. Dezember 2012)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Meine neusten Schätze: Das Schloss im Himmel und Das wandelnde Schloss *__*
> 
> Hayao Miazaki ist einfach genial



Is der komische Film mit diesem Goldfisch-Mädchen vom gleichen Typen? Ganz schön fantastisch die Filme


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. Dezember 2012)

Der Hobbit....

Einfach der ober knüller lange lange lange keinen so guten film gesehen !!


----------



## BlackNeo (17. Dezember 2012)

DerpDerpington schrieb:
			
		

> Is der komische Film mit diesem Goldfisch-Mädchen vom gleichen Typen? Ganz schön fantastisch die Filme



Goldfisch-Mädchen  

Grade eben Prinzessin Mononoke geguckt. Ich LIEBE Miazaki


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2012)

Gestern Triple X  cool


----------



## Eftilon (18. Dezember 2012)

Habe am Sonntag Cloud Atlas gesehen, einfach spitze, werde am Samstag nochmal rein gehen.

ein paar tage zuvor habe ich Prometheus auf Blue Ray gesehen, hat mich nicht so begeistert.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises [Blu-Ray]

Das war mal wieder ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Low (19. Dezember 2012)

Siniste, bekommt von mir eine 2,4


----------



## alexq (19. Dezember 2012)

TrippleX 1. Ich finde solche Action- Ballerfilme genial. Könnte ich mir den ganzen Tag ansehen.


----------



## debalz (19. Dezember 2012)

mal wieder Black Hawk Down
musste danach gleich ne Runde Conquest auf Talah Market zocken!


----------



## Low (19. Dezember 2012)

Jo Teil 1 ist Hammer, Vin Diesel <3
Der zweite Teil ist ein echt schlechter witz


----------



## aliriza (19. Dezember 2012)

Looper. Richtig toller Film mit guten Schauspieler und ner Guten Idee.


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2012)

Mehrere Filme

Pixar Collection 2 10 von 10

Battleship 10 von 10

Merida 10 von 10

Der Lorax
Naja 8 von 10 Punkten
Ist viel singen und Musik dabei.
Fast schon wie ein Musical

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2012)

The Guard, zwar ganz nett aber man hatte da doch mehr bissigen Humor erwartet. Macht 7 / 10


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (22. Dezember 2012)

Stalingrad


----------



## Abufaso (22. Dezember 2012)

Ted und Bad Boys II. Fand ich beide sehr genial.


----------



## KillerCroc (22. Dezember 2012)

Source Code


----------



## _VFB_ (23. Dezember 2012)

Der Hobbit. Ist Ein echt geiler Film


----------



## orca113 (23. Dezember 2012)

Bourne Vermächtnis


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Dezember 2012)

The Usual Suspects. Eindeutig 10/10.

Auf jeden Fall ein must see.
Topbesetzung, auch jede noch so kleine Nebenrolle hat den passenden Schauspieler.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Dezember 2012)

Men in Black 3 - Naja war ganz ok. Aber die ersten beiden Teile sind besser. 

Safe - Sehr schönes Actionkino, mit Jason Statham der alle gegeneinander ausspielt.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Dezember 2012)

Merke gerade, dass der letzte Film, den ich geschaut habe "Die Stunde des Jägers" war.
Storyverlauf war anders als ich es erwartet hatte.
Kurzweilig und nett, aber kein definitiver Klassiker.
Genreuntypisches Popcorn-Kino.


----------



## Blacky1810 (23. Dezember 2012)

The Grey-Unter Wölfen
Gefiel mir sehr gut obwohl ich nicht viel erwartet hatte! Für Fans von Abenteuerfilmen auf jeden Fall ein Muss
10/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

Almanya, einfach herrlich die Vorurteile der Kulturen 9/10 und Safehouse, spannend und undurchsichtig 9/10


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

station agent mit dinklage, dem besten charakter aus game of thrones
Station Agent (2003) - IMDb

10/10, wenn man ruhiges autorenkino mag.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2012)

Der Schuh des Manitu 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uqkycdAgkso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

zu weihnachten gerade diese stopmotion 20min version von peter und der wolf ist toll
Peter and the Wolf - "Pedro e o Lobo" - Prokofiev - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2012)

Ziemlich beste Freunde & Tödliche Weihnachten


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (25. Dezember 2012)

Transformers 3. Die ersten beiden sind besser

und Megan Fox fehlt einfach.


----------



## Westfale_09 (25. Dezember 2012)

The Baytown Outlaws - Joar bisl übertrieben aber ganz in Ordnung.

Davor waren es die Filme

Drive - sehr geiler Film, mit Action und auch einer guten Story.
The Watch - Super Komödie von Ben Stiller und Vince Vaughn  Die Beiden haben ja schon bei Dodgeball - Voll auf die Nüsse, gerockt. Die Sprüche sind super. Die Handlung ist Nebensache. Für ein paar kleine Lacher Zwischendurch hats gereicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2012)

Zwei Weihnachtsmänner, lag schon seit letztem Jahr auf der Platte. Herrlich komisch. Zwar kein Film aber immer recht amüsant: Top Gear


----------



## Sraw (26. Dezember 2012)

Shutter Island 
Richtig Guter Film.


----------



## Arvanor (26. Dezember 2012)

Safe mit Jason Statham. War ganz nett.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Jurassic Park* (Blu-ray)

'93 im Kino gesehen, wie wohl fast jeder damals, danach die VHS besessen und dann vergingen fast gut 20 Jahre, in denen ich den Streifen fast vergessen hatte.
Die Jahre vergingen und die Trilogie fand irgendwann ihren Weg als Blu-ray Ausgabe wieder zu mir - gestern war es dann soweit, der erste Teil des wohl bahnbrechendsten CGI Effektegewitters (neben Terminator 2) Anfang der 90er Jahre, wurde in gemuetlicher King Louie Haltung angeschaut.

Ich muss schon sagen, der Film ist, mMn, erstaunlich gut gealtert, die CGI sind zwar teilweise, bei geschultem Auge erst recht, als solche klar zu erkennen, aber der Grossteil der Dinoszenen rockT auch heute noch verdammt harT!
Die Angriffe des Tyrannosaurus und der beiden Velociraptoren sind erstklassig auf die Leinwand gebracht worden - und der Sound ist eine Granate, mehr als nur einmal bin ich zusammengezuckt beim infernalischen Gebruelle des Tyrannosaurus, mein lieber Scholli! 

Sam Neill und Laura Dern als leicht verschrobenes Palaeontologenpaar geben ein sympathisches Duo ab, Sam schaut genau so unglaeubig drein wie wir auch, Laura darf nicht nur schnuckelig aussehen, sondern auch ihre Frau stehen.
Jeff Goldblum als stets sarkastisch die Geschehnisse kommentiereder Mathematiker ist der, neben den Dinos, heimliche Lead Act des Films! 
Richard Attenborough verkoerpert den Multimilliardaer und Maezen, der den Traum einer Wiederbelebung der Dinosaurier mit einer Verve vorantreibt, dass sich das unweigerlich auf den Zuschauer zu uebertragen weiss - ein sehr sympathischer Mime.

Selbst die Kinderdarsteller haben nicht genervt, erlebt man auch nicht allzu oft.

Habe stellenweise vergessen, "nur" einen Film zu sehen - ich vergebe mal *7/8 von 10*, aber auch nur, weil ich gerne noch mehr Action gehabt haette und weil ich eine gehoerige Portion mehr Gore feini feini gefunden haette, aber dies ist Gegreine auf hohem Niveau.

Heute abend dann wohl Teil 2 + 3, mal schauen!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Dezember 2012)

Batman - The Dark Knight Rises

Eigentlich nicht schlecht, auch wenn die vorangegangenen Teile meiner Meinung nach besser sind. Aber die deutsche Synchronstimme von Bane ist ja mal total belastend.


----------



## Hirnmatsch (26. Dezember 2012)

The Mechanic
Top - 10/10


----------



## schmeck (26. Dezember 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Aber die deutsche Synchronstimme von Bane ist ja mal total belastend.


wer guckt denn noch synchronisiert?..


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Dezember 2012)

Es ist für den einen oder anderen vielleicht unglaublich schwer vorstellbar, aber ja - ich schaue meine Filme auf deutsch an.


----------



## schmeck (26. Dezember 2012)

ja unglaublich schwer 
hab ich ja auch gemacht als es noch kein internet gab


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Dezember 2012)

Inception - solider Film mit gutem Hintergrund  8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2012)

Last Man Standing & Hitman Jeder stirbt alleine


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2012)

Wrong turn 4, Hostel 3, Payback und Tödliches Kommando


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dredd *(2012)

Was fuer ein kompromissloses, nihilistisches Brett eines schnoerkellosen Actionfilms - vergesst die voellig missratene Judge Dredd Verfilmung mit Stallone - here's the real deal.

Hier werden keine Gefangenen gemacht, hier wird der kriminelle und degenerierte Abschaum ohne Federlesens direkt seiner einzigen Bestimmung zugefuehrt: Exekution. Nichts mit Wiedereingliederung in die Gesellschaft.

Und dies macht unser Judge Dredd mit solch einer grimmigen Kaltschnaeuzigkeit, eine wahre Freude fuer den affinen Aficionado.

Psychologische Gutachten, die eine versaute Kindheit bestaetigen? Bewaehrungsstrafen bei Koerperverletzung? Debatten ueber humanen Strafvollzug? Mitleid mit dem Taeter?

Interessiert alles nicht.
Richter, Jury und Henker.
Judge Dredd.


----------



## MOD6699 (27. Dezember 2012)

Cloud Atlas - 7/10


----------



## Painkiller (27. Dezember 2012)

11:14 - Immer wieder genial den anzuschauen! 
Paul - Ein Alien auf der Flucht / War ganz lustig. 
Safe - Action² hat mir aber gut gefallen.
Blitz - Auch ein guter Film!


----------



## ctech (27. Dezember 2012)

Machete.
Mir gefällt er gut! Ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## lolinger123 (28. Dezember 2012)

American Gangster


----------



## Metalic (28. Dezember 2012)

Prometheus

Nicht der beste Film der Alien Reihe (ja ich zähle den mit dazu  ) aber dennoch ganz gut wie ich finde. Bin auf jeden Fall auf die Fortsetzung gespannt die Pflicht ist bei dem Ende.


----------



## Delusa (28. Dezember 2012)

Prinzessin Mononoke


----------



## alexq (28. Dezember 2012)

Der Hobbit. 8/10.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (28. Dezember 2012)

Weltraum Cowboys (klasse  )


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Dezember 2012)

Gesammelte Eindruecke in Kurzform der letzten Zeit:

*Das Boot* (Director's Cut):

Der wohl beste und grossartigste Film, der jemals aus deutschen Landen kam... man kann nicht anders als mitzufiebern.
Klaus Wennemann als leitender Ingenieur ist fuer mich der Inbegriff der Selbstaufgabe bis zur Erschoepfung, um die Maschinen der U96 in einem Wettlauf gegen die Zeit wieder flott zu kriegen... man vergisst vollkommen, "nur" einen Film zu sehen.

*Zum Toeten freigegeben*:

Damals als Stevie noch rank und schlank war, sein Kampf gegen Mumbo Jumbo Voodoo Raas Bumboklaat Drogendealer Jamaikaner toppt in Sachen "Jetzt gibbet aber auf die 12, duuuu!" Entertainment so ziemlich alles - so derb-lustig-bloede hab' ich bei seinen Filmen sonst nie mehr was zu lachen gehabt.

*Terminator 2* (Director's Cut):

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber wenn es eine Rolle gibt, die man mit der nun auch nicht mehr taufrischen steirischen Eiche assoziert, dann ist es die Model T-800 Series 101 Cyberdyne Systems Infiltration Unit aka Terminator.
Die Endszenen sind auch nach 20 Jahren immer noch ein Lehrstueck in Sachen Filmkulmination.

Arnie is God.

*Vier Faeuste fuer ein Halleluja*:

"Mach schon Platz, ich bin der Landvogt!"

Auch wenn das Kultpruegelduo am Ende ihrer einmaligen Karriere ziemlich abflachte, hier, bei ihrem Durchbruch, stimmt einfach alles.
Einer der wenigen Filme, wo mir auch nur die Dt. Synchro ins Haus kommt.

*Mad Max 2*:

Die wahrscheinlich beste Autovehikelverfolgungsszene aller Zeiten... roh, ungeschliffen und, in Ermangelung von CGI, immer noch die Messlatte fuer wahnwitziges Stuntwork deluxe.

Ueber Mel Gibson muss man eh keine Worte mehr verlieren.

*Roger Rabbit*:

Einfach nur astrein - fuer mich immer noch der Hoehepunkt in Sachen Realfilm in Kombination mit Animation.

*Ausgeloescht*:

80er Jahre MACHO Kino in Reinkultur. Nick Nolte, Powers Boothe, Michael Ironside... nuff said!
Ach, wie war dies schoen als man noch richtige Bloodpacks verwendete... und nicht diesen unsaeglichen CGI Mist fuer Ein- und Austrittswunden.

*Der mit dem Wolf tanzt* (Director's Cut):

Ein zeitloser Klassiker, der eigentlich alles beinhaltet und anspricht, was uns Menschen auszeichnet... wovon wir traeumen und uns nach sehnen... allein schon die behutsam aufgebaute Liebesbeziehung zwischen Kevin Costner als Leutnant John J. Dunbar und Mary McDonnell als traumatisierte Weisse "Steht-mit-einer-Faust" unter den Lakota gehoert mit zu den seltsam schoensten, die ich jemals auf der Leinwand erblickte...

Ein ganz grossartiger Film, der aber, bei aller Poesie, insbesondere seiner monumentalen Bilder, auch nicht die Schattenseiten der Barbarei gegen die Ureinwohner vergisst.

*Alien* (Director's Cut):

"Im Weltraum hoert dich niemand schreien."

Wenn man die Szene mit dem "Space Jockey" zum ersten Mal sieht, kann es einfach nichts anderes als unglaeubige Faszination geben... ich glaube, ich war 11 oder so (?) als ich "Alien" zum ersten Mal sah - und H. R. Gigers Alptraumkreatur gehoert mMn immer noch unangefochten zu den faszinierendsten Monstern aller Zeiten, auch ueber 30 Jahre nachdem es eine ganz unvorbereitete Generation in die Kinosessel vor Furcht drueckte...

*Blood And Bone*:

Ja, ich weiss, B-Kino fuer Kaputte und Zurueckgebliebene, aber egal!
Michael Jai White ist einfach nur die Coolness in Person... und jeder der sich ein bisschen auskennt, muss einfach mit der Zunge schnalzen, wenn man sieht welche Koerperbeherrschung er trotz seines massiven Bodys auf der Pfanne hat...

*Cleopatra* (1963):

Der Einzug von Cleopatra in Rom ist und bleibt einfach nur Gigantomanie in Reinkultur!
Blu-ray und riesiger Flachbildschirm sind PFLICHT!

*Die Todeskralle schlaegt wieder zu*:

Die Ausstrahlung von Bruce Lee ist und bleibt einfach unvergleichlich. Der Final Fight im Kolosseum gegen den blutjungen Chuck Norris ein Meilenstein. Dazu die endgeile Anfangscredits Mucke. Bruces bester Film.

*Rocky*:

Man kann nicht anders, ob man sich dagegen wehrt oder nicht, man hat Sly als etwas einfach gestrickten, aber mit dem Herzen auf dem rechten Fleck gesegneten Selfmade-Boxer einfach nur gerne! Mein Vadder!
Dieser Streifen bedeutet mir viel, denn er motiviert einen ungemein, egal wie abgedroschen sich dies anhoeren mag.

Beinhaltet zudem den schoensten Filmkuss aller Zeiten.

*The Wild Bunch* (Director's Cut):

William Holden als Pike Bishop, Anfuehrer einer Bande von Gestrauchelten, die mit dem "neuen Westen" nicht mehr zurecht kommen, ist einfach nur eine Instanz fuer sich... der, neben Clint Eastwoods "Erbarmungslos", definitive Abgesang auf den "glorreichen, wilden Westen".

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, auch nach ueber 40 Jahren sucht der unvergleichliche Zeitlupenstil von Sam Packinpah immer noch seinesgleichen... fuer mich kommen da als Kronprinzen nur John Woo und Walter Hil heran - zum Glueck beide auf ihre ganz eigene Art.

*Einer flog ueber das Kuckucksnest*:

Jack Nicholson ist einfach nur grandios... und Will Sampson (ein Mann wie ein Baum, wortwoertlich!) als schweigsamer Indianer "Chief" der McMurphy in einem Akt voller Naechstenliebe erloest und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein unmenschliches System von innen heraus in einer unfassbar gefilmten Szene zerschmettert...

Always brings tears to my jaded heart.

*Traenen der Sonne* (Theatrical Cut):

Man koennte ihn auch ohne Zweifel als "Die Wildgaense kommen" betiteln, nur eben fuer eine neue Generation... wieder muss eine kleine Einheit - hier Bruce Willis als Anfuehrer eines Navy Seals Trupps - in einem afrikanischen Buergerkriegsgebiet erst widerwillig, aber spaeter doch ueberzeugt, ein ganzes Doerfchen in einer Himmelfahrtskommandoaktion ueber die rettende Grenze bringen...

Der Film hat einige echt derbe Momente... ihr wisst schon, Macheten ergeben haessliche Wunden und dann noch eine uebel zugerichte, schwangere Dorfbewohnerin - mich schockt nicht viel, und ich weiss, die Realitaet ist noch viel grausamer, aber solche Szenen hauen einen einfach nur zurueck...

Nichtsdestotrotz ist Bruce Willis einfach vollkommen zurecht ein "Leading Man", das Frontschwein nimmt man ihm einfach von der ersten Minute an ab... und, wie schon gesagt, beim Endspurt ueber die rettende Grenze, im Nacken eine ganze Kompanie, die kein Erbarmen zeigt, kann zumindest ich nicht anders, als richtig angespannt zu sein... jeder, der auf der Strecke bleibt, zieht einen herunter... und wenn Bruce und der Rest seiner zusammengeschrumpften Truppe dann mit letzter, fast uebermenschlicher Anstrengung sich selbst und die Zivilisten gerettet haben, macht sich selige Erleichterung breit...

Schoen auch, wie die Charaktere nicht vollkommen einseitig plakativ dargestellt werden, sondern insbesondere bei Willis diese Zerrissenheit aus Befehlsausfuehrung und Mitmenschlichkeit genuegend nachvollziehbar herausgearbeitet worden ist.
Funktioniert nicht nur auf der Krachbummschiene.

*True Romance*:

"I like you, Clarence. Always have. Always will."

Mehr muss man nicht sagen.

*Million Dollar Baby*:

Clint Eastwood als knurriger, aber herzensguter Box Trainer, der einem Maedchen aus der Unterschicht (Scheißbezeichnung, ja) die Chance ihres Lebens gibt... der Mann ist einfach eine Granate, der wird nicht schlechter mit den Jahren, sondern immer besser... und wenn man ein Faible fuer diese, ich denke wirklich, ur-amerikanischen "You can have it all if you're ready to take the first step" Filme hat, dann fuehrt hieran kein Weg vorbei.

Hillary Swank mag keine klassische Hollywood Schoenheit sein, aber dies ist hier vollkommen unbedeutend, denn sie ist der Inbegriff einer Kaempferin. Im Leben wie im Ring.
Eigentlich ist es wie bei Rocky, es geht nicht um die Kaempfe im Ring, es geht darum, wie man seinen Mann/seine Frau steht. Einstecken, aber nicht zurueck stecken. Weiter machen, obwohl man nicht mehr kann, nur noch angetrieben vom Willen nicht mehr bemitleidet und verachtet zu werden, nur weil man nicht auf der Sonnenseite des Lebens steht...

In diesem Sinne: Mo cuishle - My darling, my blood!

*Starship Troopers*:

"Man the harpoons!" "Incoming!" "Fire at will!"
Damn, der Film ist und bleibt eine Granate, selbst 15 Jahre nach seiner Entstehung - bitte tunlichst nur im Originalton anschauen, da die Dt. Synchro mal wieder alles zu verfaelschen versucht.

*Conan - Der Barbar* (Director's Cut):

"Between the time when the oceans drank Atlantis, and the rise of the sons of Aryas, there was an age undreamed of. And onto this, Conan, destined to wear the jewelled crown of Aquilonia upon a troubled brow. It is I, his chronicler, who alone can tell thee of his saga. Let me tell you of the days of high adventure!"

Goettlich. Keine Diskussion.

*Apocalypto*:

Rambo auf Ethnoart - I fuckin' like it!

*Pat Garrett jagt Billy the Kid*:

Niemand verstand es so gut, den edlen Western so von grundauf zu demolieren, ihn aber gleichzeitig auch so poetisch zu verehren wie Enfant terrible Sam Peckinpah.

Hier ist Sterben ein Ritual. Und der Tod die Erloesung.
Und ein Schweigen aus mueden Augen oft alles, was gesagt werden muss.

*RoboCop* (Director's Cut):

Wenn RoboCop einfach eine Stahltuer einschlaegt und dann mit minimalistischen Bewegungen aus der Huefte heraus die ganzen Goons brachialst zersiebt - ich sage nur Lagerhalle - dann kommen einem auch 25 Jahre spaeter noch die Traenen der Ergriffenheit ob des heruntergebrochenen Existenzialismus, in welchem sich die innere Zerrissenheit der Antagonisten nach aussen kehrt!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hab gerade Red Dawn gesehen.

Ich finde, das sie bei dem Thema viel verschenkt haben.
Denn rest pack ich lieber mal im Spoiler, um net zuviel zu verraten. 


Spoiler



Im Prinzip ist es ein verfilmtes Homefront.
Korea und Russland versuchen Amerika anzugreifen.
Aber so eine Story in ein Film zu fassen, finde ich dumm.
Es gibt soviele möglichkeiten um das Thema, das man locker ne Serie hätte draus machen können.
Vielleicht machen se es noch.
So kann ich leider nur sagen, das der Film nicht richtig gelungen ist.


----------



## Nuallan (30. Dezember 2012)

*Life of Pi - Schiffbruch mit Tiger*

Ich hatte den Film gar nicht wirklich auf dem Schirm (blöder Hobbit), aber als ich mehrmals das Wort Meisterwerk gelesen hab musste ich ihn sehen.
Die ersten 30 Minuten ziehen sich ziemlich und sind im nachhinein sogar überflüssig. Danach wird man aber schnell dafür entschädigt.
Besondern der 3D-Effekt ist der beste, den es bis jetzt in einem Film gab. Anfangs zeigen sie noch was sie können, später fügt sich der Effekt nahtlos ein.
Den Film selbst kann man nicht beschreiben. Es ist eine unglaubliche Reise, bei der jeder selbst wissen muss was für Lehren er daraus zieht. 

Trotz der bescheidenen Einleitung ist er das versprochene Meisterwerk und der beste Film seit langer, langer Zeit: 10/10
Ich freu mich auf die Oscars und das dumme Gesicht von Peter Jackson..


----------



## buxtehude (31. Dezember 2012)

*idiocracy - 7/10*


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2012)

Sunshine http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunshine_(Film)

9/10 hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2013)

Source Code, Ratatouille und Beilight


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Januar 2013)

Türkisch für Anfänger


----------



## Dancel (1. Januar 2013)

Life of Pi - Schiffbruch mit Tiger


----------



## Abufaso (2. Januar 2013)

Den Hobbit, ich war positiv überrascht  Auch wenn die echten LotR selbstverständlich eine Klasse besser sind.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Januar 2013)

Habe auch als letztes den hobbit gegugt finde auch das er gut gemacht ist aber der 2. Herr der ringe gefält mir mehr


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Januar 2013)

Prometheus!

War ja mal voll die Enttäuschung! Visuell zwar überragend, aber vom Drehbuch her wirklich unterdurchschnittlich. Die Protagonisten agieren wie in irgend so einem Teenie-Film. Leider kein toller Alien-Film, sondern nur Popcornkino für Brain-Afk'ler und mit ein bisschen Erich von Däniken.


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2013)

Brain-AFKler wie geil!!! 

Gestern Mr. und Ms. Smith ist aber ganz ok


----------



## clown44 (2. Januar 2013)

Skyfall


----------



## Arvanor (2. Januar 2013)

Storage 24. Alien im Lagerhaus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Januar 2013)

*orca113* 

Kanntest du den noch nicht? Der Begriff ist echt alt. 

Hab gestern Simple Jack gesehen. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-n_zk7e0ZU

Oder hier Fat Fatties 2  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU7bD1O1Quc


----------



## Niza (3. Januar 2013)

Der Schuh des Manitu.

Auf jedenfall 11 von 10
Einfach genial.

Ich könnte Ihn immer wieder sehen .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## aliriza (3. Januar 2013)

The Man with the Iron Fists - ziemlich komischer Film hat was von quentin tarantino und den alten Chinesen Kung fu Filmen  aber halt ne sehr flache Story finde ich


----------



## Gizzles (3. Januar 2013)

Letzte Nacht alle 4 Teile von Lethal Weapon geguckt. Hing bis 5 uhr morgens an der Glotze hahaha aber einfach geil diese Filme aus den 80er. Die kann ich ewig gucken. Heutzutage wird doch fast nur noch Schrott produziert mit einigen Ausnahmen.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (3. Januar 2013)

Der Hobbit


----------



## moe (5. Januar 2013)

Its Kind of a funny Story.

Hat mir irgendwie gut gefallen.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (5. Januar 2013)

Grasgeflüster


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Januar 2013)

*Tucker and Dale vs Evil*

Echt lustige Horrorkomödie. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlcsz2yT1Nw


----------



## loltheripper (6. Januar 2013)

Zuletzt habe ich fear and loathing in Las Vegas gesehen, dazu kann ich nur sagen:
"Wir können hier nicht anhalten das ist Fledermausland" 
Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas (Deutscher Trailer) - YouTube


----------



## Metalic (6. Januar 2013)

Batman - The Dark Knight Rises

Zwar habe ich den im Sommer schon im Kino gesehen, aber ich zu Hause ist es doch viel gemütlicher


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2013)

Irgend einen Teil von Pirates of the Caribbean gestern auf Sky. Kein Plan, welcher es es war. Nur den Ersten kann ich ausschließen. War aber ganz gut!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. Januar 2013)

Der Hobbit in HFR, 3D und Maxximum Sound 

Die HFR-Technik ist ja mal extrem gut


----------



## R4Z3R (6. Januar 2013)

Jack Reacher !

War ganz gut , jack reacher hat meiner meinung überzeugt , das drum herum weniger


----------



## Kuhprah (7. Januar 2013)

Hab mit Cloud Atlas reingezogen.. gut gemacht, aber ich hab ihn nedd gecheckt  
Ausserdem haben die hier normal immer ne Pause im Kino, nur ausgerechent bei dem 3h Film war keine


----------



## aliriza (7. Januar 2013)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Hab mit Cloud Atlas reingezogen.. gut gemacht, aber ich hab ihn nedd gecheckt
> Ausserdem haben die hier normal immer ne Pause im Kino, nur ausgerechent bei dem 3h Film war keine


 
Fand den film auch sehr gut. Es gab da eins zu verstehen. Und zwar das die Handlungen und taten von Menschen eine große Auswirkung haben für Zukunft und Gegenwart. Es wird im Film darauf spekuliert das Menschen nach dem Tot wieder geboren werden. 

Man muss eigentlich nur das Ende noch mal sehen da redet die asiatische Frau ja und dort wird alles geklärt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. Januar 2013)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> Jack Reacher !
> 
> War ganz gut , jack reacher hat meiner meinung überzeugt , das drum herum weniger



Den muss ich auch noch gucken, das Buch war klasse, mal gucken wie die Verfilmung ist


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Januar 2013)

Der Hobbit 8/10

der fantastische Mr. Fox 8/10


----------



## tigersuit (8. Januar 2013)

Frágiles (2005) - IMDb

Einer der absurdesten Horrorfilme seit langem.


----------



## debalz (8. Januar 2013)

"Der fantastische Mr. Fox"  
Am Anfang war ich sehr skeptisch wegen der Art der Darstellung bzw. des gewählten Stils, aber die Charaktere, Handlung und Tiefsinnigkeit überzeugen und letztenendes war ich einfach nur positiv überrascht!

Der Fantastische Mr. Fox (2009)


----------



## Mastermind83 (8. Januar 2013)

Banana Joe


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Januar 2013)

Bevor ichs vergesse 

Ralph reicht`s ebenfalls gut 8/10


----------



## AchtBit (9. Januar 2013)

Wolken Atlas 10/10


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2013)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Zuletzt habe ich fear and loathing in Las Vegas gesehen, dazu kann ich nur sagen:
> "Wir können hier nicht anhalten das ist Fledermausland"
> Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas (Deutscher Trailer) - YouTube



Du lustigste Szene ist imo, wo der Anwalt - schon total drauf - einen dicken Haufen Koks im fahrenden Caprio schnupfen will, eine Windböhe von der Seite kommt und das ganze Koks in einer riesigen weissen Wolke von seiner Hand blässt. Seine Reaktion: "Hast du gesehen, was Gott uns grad angetan hat?" Getoppt wird die Reaktion nur von der Reaktion des Fahrers, der ebenfalls schon total drauf ist: "Shice, ich wusste es, du bist ein bischissener Drogenfahnder" (weil er denkt, dass er das Koks mit Absicht in dem Wind wegfliegen lies, um sich dem Konsum zu entziehen.)

Einfach zu lustig dieser Film. Das tolle ist, dass der Film auf wahren Begebenheiten beruht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2013)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Wolken Atlas 10/10



Wolken Atlas hab ich auch gesehen. Schöner Film. Ich finde toll, dass das Thema Reinkarnation auf eine sehr anschauliche Weise dargestellt wird. Das ist auch etwas an dem Film, was wirklich meisterlich gelungen ist.


----------



## AchtBit (10. Januar 2013)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das ist auch etwas an dem Film, was wirklich meisterlich gelungen ist.



Ja, der Anteil an Wahrheit war für mich schon fast erschreckend. Ich hab mal nachgeforscht, wer für dieses hohe Maß an Lautstärke verantwortlich ist. 

Nachdem ich gelesen hab, dass 2 alte Bekannte(Mit Matrix wird die Realität zum Taum und Mit Lola rennt, läuft die Realität gleich in mehreren temporale Kausalitäten ab) Regie hatten, wunderts mich nimmer, dass der Wolken Atlas so lautstark rumkommt.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (10. Januar 2013)

The Hobbit aber Morgen wird's Senister *_*


----------



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

Ziemlich beste Freunde


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Januar 2013)

District 9.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Januar 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> District 9.



So ein Müll 

The Departed


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Januar 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> So ein Müll



Begründung?


----------



## Tripleh84 (11. Januar 2013)

Spiderman Trilogy....


----------



## shelby1989 (11. Januar 2013)

Batman The Dark Knight


----------



## Abufaso (11. Januar 2013)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Begründung?


 Hauptsächlich stört mich an dem Film diese eigenartige Erählperspektive, viel wie eine Doku oder Nachrichtensendung. Und das passt nicht zu der Sci-Fi Handlung. Meine Meinung natürlich. 
Kann natürlich daran liegen, dass ich für derartige Filme generell ein eher gemäßigtes Interesse hege. Ich hatte ihn mir anders vorgestellt. Nur das Ende verdient Lob, wie sich die Handlung gewendet hat hat mir gefallen.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (11. Januar 2013)

Inglourious Basterds  

Ganz großes Kino Entäuschung


----------



## almfeg (11. Januar 2013)

Resident evil: retribution


----------



## Niza (11. Januar 2013)

Naja Film eher nicht .

Sondern eher Serie.

Star Wars The Clone Wars Staffel 3.

Die ersten beiden Staffeln waren einfach nur Top.10 von 10

Zum ende hin der dritten wird es eher Mystisch und komplieziert.

Zu viel Laberei. Zu viel Gerede. 

Es geht immer weniger um die Clone kriege.
Sondern eher um böse und gute Mächte.

Deswegen die Staffel 3 einfach nur 4 von 10.

Aber wie schon erwähnt sind Staffel 1 und 2 Top.

Mein Bruder hat die 3te und 4te Staffel Original und ich die ersten 2. Original.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Januar 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich stört mich an dem Film diese eigenartige Erählperspektive, viel wie eine Doku oder Nachrichtensendung. Und das passt nicht zu der Sci-Fi Handlung. Meine Meinung natürlich.
> Kann natürlich daran liegen, dass ich für derartige Filme generell ein eher gemäßigtes Interesse hege. Ich hatte ihn mir anders vorgestellt. Nur das Ende verdient Lob, wie sich die Handlung gewendet hat hat mir gefallen.


 
Gut stimmt, das ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, ja.
Aber die Handlung an sich, mit all ihren Wendungen und ihrer Unkonventionalität gefällt mir persönlich sehr.

Gerade auf DVD wieder mal angeschaut:

The Hurt Locker, 9/10.
Einen Punkt Abzug gibt es einfach nur wegen den ganzen Filmfehlern, die bei solchen Hollywood-Produktionen einfach nicht sein dürfen.


----------



## Niza (13. Januar 2013)

Heute habe ich Werner Eiskalt gesehen auf DVD.

Ich fand in grotten schlecht gemacht.

Werner Eiskalt. 2 von 10 Punkten .
1 Punkt für die doch teilweise wenigen Witzigen zehnen.
1 Punkt für die Animationen.

Einfach richtig schlecht gemacht und die Story wenn es übgerhaupt eine gibt dann gibt sie sehr wenig Sinn.
Ich war richtig enttäuscht.

Dabei waren die ersten 3 Teile richtig gut.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2013)

Catch 44 5 / 10 und Killer Elite 9 / 10


----------



## Lotto (13. Januar 2013)

Gestern lief "Drive" auf Sky Cinema HD. Hatte simple Actionkost erwartet und sah ein künsterlisches Meisterwerk. Bin noch immer total überrollt. Absolut sehenswert.


----------



## Cornholio (13. Januar 2013)

Ich habe Drive gestern auf Blu ray gesehen, ist bestimmt nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber wie schon gesagt, derjenige der auf Gangsterthriller steht wird damit seinen Spaß haben


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Januar 2013)

Jack Reacher 

10/10

Ein Film, der sich endlich mal wieder stark am Buch orientiert und sehr gut gemacht und von den Schauspielern gut gespielt ist 
Bloß das Ende haben die dann, ich schätze aufgrund der Spannung, geändert.


----------



## AeroX (16. Januar 2013)

Schlussmacher 7/10 


Eher ein weiberfilm.


----------



## Metalic (16. Januar 2013)

Gestern mal wieder Demolition Man gesehen. War einer der ersten Actionfilme die ich gesehen habe. Das Auge auf dem Kulli war in jungen Jahren nicht so leicht zu verarbeiten 

"Er weiß nicht, wie man die drei Muscheln benutzt!"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2013)

Rampart, für meinen Geschack eine Einschlafhilfe


----------



## folcalor (17. Januar 2013)

Jack Reacher  08/10

Die erste Staffel von Spartacus. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Rolk (18. Januar 2013)

Pandorum   07/10

Blind gekauft und für gar nicht mal schlecht befunden.


----------



## Klarostorix (19. Januar 2013)

Reservoir Dogs - ich sag nur Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Januar 2013)

Das Schwergewicht... Cooler Film.. Here Comes the Boom


----------



## Iconoclast (19. Januar 2013)

Django Unchained. Ganz klar Film des Jahres 2013, was Besseres kommt da nicht. Die Hard 5 wird da auch nicht rankommen.


----------



## Uziflator (19. Januar 2013)

Django Unchained


----------



## orca113 (19. Januar 2013)

Source Code gestern Abend 8/10  

Genau drüber nachdenken darf man nicht aber dennoch ne hohe Wertung von mir weil mich der Film gestern etwas berührt hat nach einer beschissenen Woche


----------



## almfeg (19. Januar 2013)

Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an   - 1/10


----------



## AeroX (19. Januar 2013)

Django Unchained - geiles Ding. 10/10


----------



## X2theZ (21. Januar 2013)

das bourne vermächtnis - 6/10


----------



## aliriza (21. Januar 2013)

Schwergewicht - Kevin James einer meiner Lieblings Schauspieler, ich fand den Film ziemlich lustig


----------



## almfeg (21. Januar 2013)

hab letzte nacht auf arbeit red sands geschaut, konnte zwar nur ca ne stunde schauen aber der film war einfach nur schlecht :/


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2013)

Merida-Legende der Highlands & Cars 2 mit Junior zusammen


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. Januar 2013)

The Watch Nachbarn der 3. generation oder so . Affen geil zum wegschmeißen:p


----------



## Wald Fee (21. Januar 2013)

Habe mir endlich mal "Der kleine Hobbit" angeschaut. Eigentlich nen recht guter Film, fand nur die Szene mit der Bergriesen schwach, machte auf mich den Eindruck das die Szene nur wegen dem 3d Effekt drin ist.
Alls tipp kann euch nur geben 3D lohnt sich bei dem Film nicht, ist in meinen Augen eh nur nen Gimmick aber der Film gewinnt definitiv nicht durch 3D.


----------



## Raeven (21. Januar 2013)

Total Recall (2012) , habe mir den Film sogar 2x angesehn und man entdeckt immerwieder neu Dinge in den Szenen. gegenüber dem Orginal mit Schwarzenegger sehenswert,  auch aufgrund der fortschrittlichen Technik.


----------



## robbe (22. Januar 2013)

Grad in Django Unchained gewesen und ich bin ein bisschen zwiegespalten. Ohne Frage ein guter Film, mit hervorragenden Schauspielern. Allerdings fand ich Waltz diesmal nicht Oscarverdächtig, weil die Rolle das einfach nicht so hergibt. 

Was mir einfach gefehlt hat, war die Genialität von früheren Tarantino Filmen. Wenn ich an die ganzen Dialoge in Pulp Fiction denke, das haut mich heute noch um. Sowas fehlt hier einfach, bzw. sollte es mehr davon geben.
Dafür gibts Blut und das N-Wort ohne Ende.

7/10


----------



## RayasVati (22. Januar 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Grad in Django Unchained gewesen und ich bin ein bisschen zwiegespalten. Ohne Frage ein guter Film, mit hervorragenden Schauspielern. Allerdings fand ich Waltz diesmal nicht Oscarverdächtig, weil die Rolle das einfach nicht so hergibt.
> 
> Was mir einfach gefehlt hat, war die Genialität von früheren Tarantino Filmen. Wenn ich an die ganzen Dialoge in Pulp Fiction denke, das haut mich heute noch um. Sowas fehlt hier einfach, bzw. sollte es mehr davon geben.
> Dafür gibts Blut und das N-Wort ohne Ende.
> ...



Meiner Meinung hat Waltz 5 verdient. Das war der Hammer seine Rolle


----------



## robbe (22. Januar 2013)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung hat Waltz 5 verdient. Das war der Hammer seine Rolle



Mir geht es ja nicht um Waltz an sich, denn niemand hätte die Rolle besser spielen können. 
Trotzdem war ich von seiner Rolle in Inglourious Basterds viel beeindruckter, als diesmal. 
Ich denke damals, das war einfach die Rolle seines Lebens.


----------



## Kartright (22. Januar 2013)

The life of Pi im Kino


----------



## Medcha (23. Januar 2013)

Django Unchained am Samstag. Nach ca. 5 Jahren der erste Film im Kino. Film war ultra-geil, wird ein Kult-Klassiker garantiert, Leute im Kino ultra-ätzend! Mich nerven diese H&M-Models mit ihren Iphones, die JEDEN Film gucken und dann in so einem Klassiker die ganze Zeit nur Popcorn fressen und in Faceshit rumposten. Es war wirklich schlimm, und das schlimmste daran ist, das ist normal heute. Ich weiß, ich werde alt, ABER die heutigen 20 Jährigen sind aus meiner Sicht zum Großteil Puperzen - Ausnahmen sind natürlich gern gesehen. In der Schule erlebe ich das ja auch jeden Tag. Was für ein Graus. Und dann noch 10 Euro und ich glotz ne halbe Stunde Werbung. Das ist dochn Witz, oder?


----------



## nulchking (23. Januar 2013)

God Bless America - Ein Film den man nicht oft genug sehen kann in meinen Augen. In der amerikanischen Originalfassung auf Bluray importiert und ich kann nur sagen es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Fexzz (24. Januar 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> God Bless America - Ein Film den man nicht oft genug sehen kann in meinen Augen. In der amerikanischen Originalfassung auf Bluray importiert und ich kann nur sagen es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall


 
Haha, naja, er fängt gut an in meinen Augen, aber zum Ende hin wird der irgendwie lächerlich. Aber ich hab mich tot gelacht bei der Beschreibung seiner Nachbarn als er mit seinem Arbeitskollegen spricht  "while I live in an apartment with paper-thin walls next to a couple of  Neanderthals who, instead of a baby, decided to give birth to some kind  of nocturnal civil defense air-raid siren that goes off every fuckin'  night like it's Pearl Harbor."


----------



## acidburn1811 (24. Januar 2013)

DISTRICT 9 

Beschreibung.:
Vor über 20 Jahren nahmen Außerirdische das erste Mal Kontakt mit der Erde auf. 
Daraufhin rechneten die Menschen mit einem feindlichen Angriff oder einem technologischen Fortschritt.
Die Kreaturen waren aber Flüchtlinge und wurden aus diesem Grund vorübergehend in einem Notauffanglager interniert - im District 9. 
Nach Verhandlungen über die Zukunft der Außerirdischen haben die Nationen der Welt ein privates Unternehmen, die MNU, mit der Überwachung der ungeliebten Besucher beauftragt.
Der Konzern verfolgt jedoch nur ein Ziel, mit den Waffen der Aliens Profit zu machen. Zur Aktivierung benötigt man jedoch Alien-DNA. 
Als sich der MNU-Agent Wikus van der Merwe mit einem mysteriösen Virus infiziert, das seine DNA verändert, 
wird er zum meistgesuchten und gleichzeitig verletzlichsten Mann der Erde. 


Nur zum Empfehlen  


Gruß,Acidburn


----------



## Rapolution (24. Januar 2013)

The Ring   7/10
Ring 2      8/10
Shooter    15/10


----------



## Niza (25. Januar 2013)

Gefährliche Wildnis .

Also ein Abenteuerfilm der ziemlich ruhig ist und mit wenig aktion.
Aber ein schöner Film mit besonders tollen Landschaftsaufnahmen.
Die Musik ist auch einzigartik.
Und mit Happy End.

9 von 10 
Aus dem material hätte man einen 3 Stunden Film machen können.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2013)

Ich gebe einen Hinweis:

-"Ich zähle 6 Schuss ******"

-"Und ich zähle 2 Colts '******' "

Der Film ist der Hammer  Lustig, actionreich, maßlos übertrieben aber auch spannend 



Spoiler



Django Unchained


----------



## Niza (27. Januar 2013)

Super 8
Einfach super spitze
9 von 10 Punkten.
Ein Film mit viel Spannung und Action.

Ich glaube da werden mir sicher einige zustimmen die Zugszene ist mit abstannt einer der Besten Szenen .
Schade das ich den Film im Kino verpasst habe.

Es ist kein Kinderfilm .

Ich hätte in ab 16 Eingestuft und nicht ab 12 Jahre.

Manche Szenen sind doch sehr heftig für ab 12 Jahre.

Ich persönlich würde in erst Jugentlichen ab 16 Jahren zeigen.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Abufaso (27. Januar 2013)

Django. Imho der beste Film von Tarantino


----------



## orca113 (27. Januar 2013)

Django - Unchained

9/10 weil er gegen Ende lang wird.

Klasse Film. Allein der Wortwitz und Christoph Walz sind es wert Django zu schauen.

Christoph Waltz als deutscher Kopfgeldjäger und dann seine Ansagen und Dialoge mit den "Amis" wie geil ist das denn....



> Mich nerven diese H&M-Models mit ihren Iphones, die JEDEN Film gucken und dann in so einem Klassiker die ganze Zeit nur Popcorn fressen und in Faceshit rumposten. Es war wirklich schlimm, und das schlimmste daran ist, das ist normal heute. Ich weiß, ich werde alt, ABER die heutigen 20 Jährigen sind aus meiner Sicht zum Großteil Puperzen - Ausnahmen sind natürlich gern gesehen


 
DAS ist geil


----------



## jeamal (27. Januar 2013)

Django Unchained

Absolut geiler Film! Am besten war der Abgang des Regisseurs. Lange nicht mehr so gelacht.


----------



## ich558 (27. Januar 2013)

Avatar, Transformers 3, The Advengers alles gemütlich daheim in 3D


----------



## Low (27. Januar 2013)

Django, bekommt von mir eine 8/10. Also ein sehr guter Film


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Januar 2013)

Jackass 3  Geiler Film 9/10. Manche Sachen sind jedoch teilweise auch zuviel  Aber geil ist es


----------



## moe (27. Januar 2013)

Four Lions
Mit Abstand der lustigste Film, den ich in letzter Zeit gesehen hab.


----------



## pr1nz1p (27. Januar 2013)

Bourne 4. Ganz gut, aber kommt bei weitem nicht an die Vorgänger an  dem fehlt es einfach an Tiefe, obwohl ich Renner als Schauspieler sehr gerne mag.. Ja ja, der Kapitalismus..


----------



## Metalic (28. Januar 2013)

Heute Nacht den Film Ghost Dog im Ersten. War gar nicht schlecht der Film, liegt aber auch hauptsächlich am Hauptdarsteller.


----------



## marcus022 (28. Januar 2013)

Das Bourne Vermächtnis

!!!!!!!!!!! VORSICHT SPOILER !!!!!!!!!!!!


Naja mehr kann man aus der Story wohl nicht mehr machen ohne das jeder weitere Teil an Klasse verliert. Am meisten gefehlt hat mir der direkte Kampf von "Aaron" (Heisst er so ?). Ich meine wenn er jemandem das Licht ausgeblasen hat waren es übergewichtige Cops. Und als dann am Ende ein wirklicher Gegner kommt machen sie eine "atemberaubende Verfolgungsjagd" mit dem Moped durch Bangkog. Naja ...


----------



## moe (28. Januar 2013)

God Bless America
Mit einer der besten Filme, die ich in letzter Zeit gesehen hab. Der Botschaft, die dieser Film rüberbringt ist einfach nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, wenn man sie denn versteht.


----------



## dragonlort (29. Januar 2013)

Grade IP Man 2 geschaut ganz guter Film.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Januar 2013)

End of Watch. 
Hatte absolut keine Erwartungen an den Film, doch der Stil hat mich sehr überzeugt. Überzeugende Charaktere, viel Action, Witz, aber auch Emotionen. Als am Ende einer der Hauptdarsteller etwas tragisches passiert (Spoilerschutz von Redbull ) habe ich ein paar Tränen vergossen, so muss das sein. 
Eine 8/10

Demnächst stehen bei mir Django Unchained und Movie 43 auf dem Zettel. Letzterer mit meiner Besoffski-Stufe


----------



## NPG (31. Januar 2013)

**yippie ya yeah schweinebacke**  Stirb Langsam 4.0
9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2013)

Kesselschlacht in der Normandie 5 / 10. Schlechte Sprachsyncronisation vom Timing und Sprecherwahl und der Film wirkt etwas lieblos zusammengeschnitten


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2013)

Shaun das Schaf Special Edition 2. 

FSK 0, aber es hat was.


----------



## Papzt (1. Februar 2013)

Gestern stand die Wahl zwischen Django Unchained und Der Schlussmacher....meine Freundin hat mich überstimmt  Also Der Schlussmacher


----------



## ManChild (2. Februar 2013)

Contraband; absolut sehenswert. 8,5/10 

From Paris with Love; dauerhafte Action und ein cooler John Travolta. 8/10

Ein riskanter Plan 8/10

Safe House 7/10

Der Chaos Dad; hat mir gar nicht gefallen, hab ihn nach ner Stunde ausgemacht. 2/10


----------



## Raz3r (2. Februar 2013)

Battleship 7/10 (gestern auf Steelbook bekommen, ist echt sehenswert)

Knight and Day 8/10 (schöner Actionfilm mit tollen Drehorten und guten Sprüchen)


----------



## target2804 (2. Februar 2013)

Auch Django Unchained gesehen. Sehr sehr geiler Film der zum nachdenken anregt, mit Christoph waltz eine Top besetzte Rolle hat, die dermaßen lustig ist und zu guter Letzt das Gemetzel gegen Ende


----------



## orca113 (2. Februar 2013)

Gestern Abend "Savages"

Sehr sehenswert 7/10 ich werte 7 von 10 weil die Characktere ab und an sehr unglaubwürdig sind. Ansonsten recht sehenswert. Vor allem Ophelia


----------



## Re4dt (2. Februar 2013)

Batman Trilogie 9,5/10 Braucht man nicht viel dazu sagen 

Hotel Ruanda 9/10 War nachdem Film echt Baff... Sehenswert.

Xiii 5/10 Hat mir leider überhaupt nicht gefallen...


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. Februar 2013)

Flight  9/10


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2013)

Scarlet Young (Melanie vom Bachelor) - Jetzt will ich mehr!


----------



## Metalic (3. Februar 2013)

Django unchained. Großartiger Film, vor allem natürlich Christoph Walz. Für mich ganz weit oben unter den tarantino-filmen


----------



## Sraw (3. Februar 2013)

Der Pate, Super Film.


----------



## Robonator (3. Februar 2013)

Expendables 2

Wieder mal sehr lustig, wenn auch nicht so gut wie der erste Teil 
Irgendwie war der aber auch viel zu kurz


----------



## ctech (4. Februar 2013)

Django Unchained, klasse Film - echt empfehlenswert!  
Natürlich nur, wenn man mit Schwarzem Humor umgehen kann


----------



## Rolk (7. Februar 2013)

Inglourious Basterds

Der Film ist bis gestern komplett an mir vorbeigegangen. Das war ein Fehler. 9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2013)

Expendables 2 Soweit Top nur vom Ton / Effekte eher bescheiden
Planet der Affen " Prevolution " und die Chroniken von Narnia 1 - 3, schön inszeniertes Märchenabenteuer


----------



## moe (7. Februar 2013)

Lockout

Nimmt sich selber nicht so ernst, gefällt mir.


----------



## YuT666 (7. Februar 2013)

Ein kurzer Film über das Töten & das Short Movie The Silent City.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (8. Februar 2013)

Flight


Ein starker Film, mit einer guten Charakter darstellung.


----------



## Metalic (8. Februar 2013)

Seit langem mal wieder "From Hell".

Ich finde der wird aber auch nie langweilig


----------



## Speed4Fun (8. Februar 2013)

Abraham Lincoln Vampirjäger. Habe gestern vorab die Blu-ray bekommen. Nicht schlecht aber auch nicht berauschend.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. Februar 2013)

Boondock Saints. Ich find den spitze!


----------



## ManChild (8. Februar 2013)

Skyfall; nichts besonderes 5/10

The Watch 3/10


----------



## Westfale_09 (8. Februar 2013)

Revolver 8/10   Nettes Filmchen mit ansprechendem Verlauf


----------



## Lexx (9. Februar 2013)

"Miss Bala"
.. und andere mexanische Produktionen


----------



## Rolk (9. Februar 2013)

The Thing

Für nen 5er ganz nett. 6/10


----------



## Arvanor (9. Februar 2013)

Abraham Lincoln - Vampirjäger. Naja da hab ich mir mehr von versprochen gehabt.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (10. Februar 2013)

Django: Der Film was SEHR gut, obwohl doch "etwas" zu viel Blut gespritzt ist.

Man darf nicht erwarten, dass alles im Film realistisch ist, aber es gab viele lustige Momente


----------



## Low (10. Februar 2013)

Rambo (schon wieder ) 9/10


----------



## Metalic (10. Februar 2013)

Gestern Abend zum ersten Mal "The Fighter" mit Mark Wahlberg und Christian Bale.

Super Film, ein Wahnsinn wie stark Christian Bale sich für den Film runter gehungert hat


----------



## godfather22 (10. Februar 2013)

Eben gerade "Ein Fisch namens Wanda"


----------



## Speed4Fun (10. Februar 2013)

The Cabin in the Woods. Krude Story, zum Teil von Tanz der Teufel abgekupfert. Kommt an den aber nicht heran.


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. Februar 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Gestern Abend zum ersten Mal "The Fighter" mit Mark Wahlberg und Christian Bale.
> 
> Super Film, ein Wahnsinn wie stark Christian Bale sich für den Film runter gehungert hat


 
Find ich auch.. Guck mal "The Machinist" was das abmagern betrifft..


----------



## dragonlort (11. Februar 2013)

Habe mir grade star wars die dunkel Bedrohung auf bluray rein gezogen. Sehr gute Effekte und sound. Morgen/ über morgen teil 2^^


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (11. Februar 2013)

Alien³ 
Wollte mir eigentlich die komplette Quadroligie ansehen damit ich im August Prometheus gucken kann. Hat leider nicht geklappt, also muss Prpmetheus auch noch warten 



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> The Cabin in the Woods. Krude Story, zum Teil von Tanz der Teufel abgekupfert. Kommt an den aber nicht heran.



Falls noch nicht geschehen, sieh dich mal nach Evil Dead um


----------



## Speed4Fun (11. Februar 2013)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> ...Falls noch nicht geschehen, sieh dich mal nach Evil Dead um


 
The Evil Dead ist der englische Original-Titel von Tanz der Teufel.


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2013)

The Last Stand (6/10) es ging so schlimm war er nicht. Bin unterhalten worden.


----------



## shelby1989 (11. Februar 2013)

Resident Evil 1-4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2013)

Inglourious Bastards und Percy  Jackson " Diebe im Olymp "


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2013)

The Fighter 
Nicht so gut wie Million Dolar Baby


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (12. Februar 2013)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> The Evil Dead ist der englische Original-Titel von Tanz der Teufel.



Richtig, aber auch der Titel des jetzt kommenden Remakes


----------



## YuT666 (13. Februar 2013)

Mal wieder "Below".


----------



## Speed4Fun (13. Februar 2013)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Richtig, aber auch der Titel des jetzt kommenden Remakes


 
Habe ich gar nicht gewusst. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Februar 2013)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Alien³
> Wollte mir eigentlich die komplette Quadroligie ansehen damit ich im August Prometheus gucken kann. Hat leider nicht geklappt, also muss Prpmetheus auch noch warten


 wenn du da mal nur nicht enttäuscht wirst... ich wurde es deutlich!
wer den film schon gesehen hat, wird sicher seine freude an diesem honest trailer haben - *VORSICHT SPOILER*!!: Honest Trailers - Prometheus - YouTube

Mein letzter Film war: Mega Shark VS Giant Octopus  Herrlich trashig und (damit) unterhaltsam! Vom einfallslosen Plot, über wahnsinnig schlechte Dialoge, katastrophale CGI-Effekte und äußerst schlechte Schauspieler bis hin zu einer unglaublich grottigen Synchronisation, ist alles dabei, was man von einem "gelungenen" Trash-Film erwarten kann


----------



## Metalic (13. Februar 2013)

Das Ding aus einer anderen Wlt (1982)

Älter als ich der Film aber kann ihn mir immer wieder anschauen. Deutlich besser als der/die/das prequel von 2011. Das Original von 51 habe ich allerdings noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. Februar 2013)

Operation Kingdom. Typischer Amifilm aber solide. 8/10 Sternchen


----------



## time-machine (13. Februar 2013)

Die qual der wahl mit will farell und zach galifianakis der gegen will farell als präsident kandidieren will.
Farell glänzt hier schon fast wie in oldschool als frank the tank
9/10 punkte sehr unterhaltsame komödie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2013)

Arsene Lupin ( 8 / 10 ) und State of play ( 5 / 10 )


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (14. Februar 2013)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> wenn du da mal nur nicht enttäuscht wirst... ich wurde es deutlich!
> wer den film schon gesehen hat, wird sicher seine freude an diesem honest trailer haben - *VORSICHT SPOILER*!!: Honest Trailers - Prometheus - YouTube
> 
> Mein letzter Film war: Mega Shark VS Giant Octopus  Herrlich trashig und (damit) unterhaltsam! Vom einfallslosen Plot, über wahnsinnig schlechte Dialoge, katastrophale CGI-Effekte und äußerst schlechte Schauspieler bis hin zu einer unglaublich grottigen Synchronisation, ist alles dabei, was man von einem "gelungenen" Trash-Film erwarten kann



Werd´ mir den Trailer jetzt nicht ansehen (Spoiler) 
Der Mega Shark vs. Giant Ocptopus kan die Tage im TV, Tele 5 oder DAS VIERTE.


----------



## bingo88 (14. Februar 2013)

Aliens - Die Rückkehr. Nach dem ACM Debakel


----------



## True Monkey (15. Februar 2013)

Cheyenne ....This must be the Place 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Yyfpvny74g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gothic1806 (15. Februar 2013)

Nemo 3D mit meiner Tochter - Film klasse wie eh und je _ 3D Effeke zum 


Mfg  Markus


----------



## moe (16. Februar 2013)

Zum ersten Mal Forrest Gump. Selten so nen bewegenden Film gesehen.


----------



## Niza (16. Februar 2013)

Fünf Freunde 2 im KINO

einfach super 10 von 10 

Was ich dazu erzählen kann:

Der 2te Teil ist deutlich besser als der Erste Teil.

Ein Film der für groß und klein ist.

Spannend ist er auf jedenfall.

Ein Muss für jeden 5 Freunde Fan.

Und die Umgebung ist deutlich besser als beim ersten Teil.

Wer die alte Serie kennt :
Etwas zusammengefürfeltes aus :
Fünf Freunde und der Wanderzirkus
Fünf Freunde geraten in Schwierigkeiten 
und der rest ist neu erfunden.

Also nichts großartig remake oder so .
Sondern eine neue Story mit Ideen von den beiden erwähnten Fünf Freunde Teilen.
Ich kann Ihn nur jedem weiterempfehlen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Rolk (16. Februar 2013)

Die purpurnen Flüsse 1 + 2.

Dürften ja die meisten kennen. 7/10


----------



## Beni19 (17. Februar 2013)

Das Mercury puzzle   8/10 
Is richtig gut !


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2013)

96 Hours Taken 2  & Madagascar 3


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (17. Februar 2013)

Stalingrad 1993 HD - YouTube


----------



## moe (17. Februar 2013)

The Virgin Suicides

Hätte ich mir schon viel früher mal ansehen sollen. Klasse Film, auch wenn ich nicht sagen kann warum er mir so gefällt.


----------



## godfather22 (17. Februar 2013)

Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs
Jetzt gerade auf RTL
10/10


----------



## orca113 (18. Februar 2013)

Expendables 2 und 1 

2 (9/10) weil es ein geiler, solider und sehr unterhaltsamer Actionfilm ist der mir sehr viel Spass gemacht hat.

1 (7/10) wie 2 aber etwas lahmer und weil Dolph Lundgren da so schlecht weg kommt


----------



## marcus022 (18. Februar 2013)

@orca113

Expendables 2 liegt bei mir rum seit ein paar Wochen, ich bin mal gespannt obwohl meine Erwartungen nicht allzu hoch sind muss ich gestehen. 

Zur Zeit arbeite ich nämlich vorwiegend an den X-Akten.


Ach ja heute Nacht mal Frozen (Eiskalter Abgrund). Die ersten paar Minuten habe ich nicht gesehen was aber an diesem lowbudget Streifen auch nicht allzu tragisch ist. Aber geschockt hat er mich. 

mfg


----------



## Rolk (18. Februar 2013)

Predator, Ultimate Hunter Edition.

Macht noch ordentlich was her der alte Schinken. 
8/10


----------



## X2theZ (19. Februar 2013)

madagaskar 3 - 5/10

warum muss eigentlich immer der witz und charme bei fortsetzungen verloren gehen :/


----------



## Abufaso (20. Februar 2013)

Hangover der zweite.
Kommt nicht an den Ersten ran aber witzig trotzdem. 8/10


----------



## dragonlort (21. Februar 2013)

Dungeon in Dragon 3 total Lahmer film nicht zu empfehlen sogar mein 8 tage alter Sohn ist eingeschlafen


----------



## X2theZ (21. Februar 2013)

Fire with Fire - 6/10
die ersten beiden drittel des filmes waren sehr gut. zum schluss war es nur mehr ein 0/8/15 action-movie in dem man klischeebedingt schon vorher erahnt hat, was passiert. zum einmal anschaun ^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Februar 2013)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Werd´ mir den Trailer jetzt nicht ansehen (Spoiler)
> Der Mega Shark vs. Giant Ocptopus kan die Tage im TV, Tele 5 oder DAS VIERTE.


 Habe ihn auf Tele5 gesehen 
Und direkt im Anschluss Sharktopus auf DVD bestellt


----------



## genetikk (22. Februar 2013)

Die Wiege der Sonne diese Woche im TV. 5-6/10


----------



## Rico2751988 (22. Februar 2013)

Django Unchained, bin mit sehr hohen Erwartungen ins Kino gegangen und wurde nicht enttäuscht 
Gibt nur eine Szene in der auf jemanden geschossen wird, der in so einem unnormal unrealistischem Winkel wegfliegt, dass es gruselig, total deplaziert, lächerlich und unnötig wirkt, das würde ich rausschneiden, weil das geht garnicht.
Und eine Szene, in der minutenlang über schlechte Kopfbedeckung gesprochen wird, das nimmt garkein Ende und ich dacht schon aha: wegen sowas geht der Film 3h 
Aber ansonsten Hammer, DiCaprio mag ich eigentlich nicht so, aber ich finde, er hat sehr gut gespielt und Christoph Waltz ist ja mal zur Höchstform aufgelaufen !!!


----------



## der-ritze (22. Februar 2013)

Bube Dame König Gras  echt genial


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Februar 2013)

Ghost Rider 5/10


----------



## genetikk (24. Februar 2013)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Ghost Rider 5/10


 
Schau ich grad die Wiederholung  Bewertung passt


----------



## Abufaso (24. Februar 2013)

Der neue Stirb langsam. Unterhaltsam auf jeden Fall, kommt aber nicht an die Vorgänger ran.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (24. Februar 2013)

Rico2751988 schrieb:


> Django Unchained, bin mit sehr hohen Erwartungen ins Kino gegangen und wurde nicht enttäuscht
> Gibt nur eine Szene in der auf jemanden geschossen wird, der in so einem unnormal unrealistischem Winkel wegfliegt, dass es gruselig, total deplaziert, lächerlich und unnötig wirkt, das würde ich rausschneiden, weil das geht garnicht.
> Und eine Szene, in der minutenlang über schlechte Kopfbedeckung gesprochen wird, das nimmt garkein Ende und ich dacht schon aha: wegen sowas geht der Film 3h
> Aber ansonsten Hammer, DiCaprio mag ich eigentlich nicht so, aber ich finde, er hat sehr gut gespielt und Christoph Waltz ist ja mal zur Höchstform aufgelaufen !!!


 
Genau das würde ich auch sagen 
Lustig, dass jeder als erstes die Szene mit dem komischen Winkel erwähnt


----------



## ManChild (24. Februar 2013)

Ice Age 4. 6,5/10


----------



## Speed4Fun (24. Februar 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> ...Lustig, dass jeder als erstes die Szene mit dem komischen Winkel erwähnt


 
Sicher die Szene am Schluss, als Candie's Schwester im Türrahmen stand und Django ihr eine Breitseite verpasste, so dass sie im fast rechten Winkel ins rückwärtige Zimmer flog.

So unrealistisch die Szene auch war, die korpulente Dame in der Sitzreihe hinter mir quittierte das mit brüllendem Gelächter und der Bemerkung: 'Wow, die hat aber gezogen!'.


----------



## YuT666 (24. Februar 2013)

Zero Population Growth Edict - 7.5/10


----------



## Niza (24. Februar 2013)

Madagascar 3 10 von 10.

Der beste Madagascar von allen.

Allerdings habe ich die alte Oma vermisst

Und das war meiner Meinung einfach die Beste Szene:
Zirkus Firework Ausfführung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=guXUEi6YClk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Ich fand die Szene einfach atemberaubend und irgendwie auch irgendwie krass.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. Februar 2013)

Das Glücksprinzip 10/10
Jerry Maguire 10/10 
Back in the Game mit Clint Eastwood 8/10


----------



## X2theZ (25. Februar 2013)

batman begins - 9/10
the dark knight - 10/10
the dark knight rises - 8/10

[x] sonntag mit filme-gucken verplempert - done


----------



## genetikk (25. Februar 2013)

30 Minutes or less 6/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_"I don't know why he saved my life. Maybe in those last moments he loved life more than he ever had before. Not just his life - anybody's life; my life. All he'd wanted were the same answers the rest of us want. Where did I come from? Where am I going? How long have I got? All I could do was sit there and watch him die."_


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Februar 2013)

Red Dawn 5-6/10.

Naja, die Action-Szenen waren einfach fernab jeder Realität.
Aus taktischer Sicht betrachtet war das, so wie es im Film stattfand, einfach unreal und würde so in echt nie passieren.
Und das dann der Film auch noch 

SPOILERWARNUNG!!!







einfach so aus ist, ohne, dass Nordkorea aus den USA vertrieben worden ist, finde ich erzählerisch einfach schwach.
Da hätte ich mir den Film noch ne Stunde länger gewünscht, sodass die Bekämpfung und Verdrängung Nordkoreas hätte gezeigt werden können.


----------



## debalz (26. Februar 2013)

Butterfly Effect  - 8/10

war trotz Grippefieberwahn mal wieder beeindruckend und unterhaltsam


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Februar 2013)

Stirb Langsam 5 3/10

War einfach übelst langweilig und der Sohn von John McClane hat einfach gar nicht gepasst.
War mit einem Kollegen da und wir sind beide!! Zeitweise eingeschlafen (Haben die 22:30 vorstellungen genommen und bis es denn losging war es locker 23:30)


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2013)

- The Art of Flight [Blu-Ray] 9/10
Sehr geniale Aufnahmen, und ein gestochen scharfes Bild!


----------



## YuT666 (27. Februar 2013)

Taxi Driver - 10/10
Briefe eines Toten - 9/10
Henry: Portrait Of A Serial Killer- 9.5/10


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Februar 2013)

Gerade mal Safe-Todsicher und "Die Entführung der Ubahn Pelham 123" . Beide kriegen eine 10/10, weil die Schauspieler und die Story einfach super sind.


----------



## Rolk (27. Februar 2013)

Death Proof

Guter Film, aber es gibt besseres von Tarantino. 7/10

Kann es sein das in letzter Zeit etwas inflationär 10er Wertungen vergeben werden? Kann doch nicht sein das so viele Filme perfekt sind.


----------



## danomat (27. Februar 2013)

Liegt wohl eher drann dass viele leute hier wirklich gute filme das erste mal sehen und eher weniger die schlechten filme hier reinschreiben. Dafür wär mir die zeit auch zu schade. 

Btt:
Im A380 7psychos geschaut. 7/10
Da sind wahnsinnig geniale szenen dabei aber mind. 30 min langweiliges material. Dennoch überwiegt der spaßfaktor


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Februar 2013)

@Rolk  Ich spreche jetzt von mir. Die Filme die ich bewerte sprechen mich total an. Deswegen habe ich sie gekauft. Überzeugen tun sie dann auch. Man kann ja für sich Abstriche in der Wertung machen aber gesamt sehe ich die Filme im sehr empfehlenswert Bereich


----------



## YuT666 (28. Februar 2013)

Men Behind the Sun - 3.5/10


----------



## X2theZ (1. März 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Kann es sein das in letzter Zeit etwas inflationär 10er Wertungen vergeben werden? Kann doch nicht sein das so viele Filme perfekt sind.



das bewertungssystem (x/10) hat weder irgendwelche vorgaben, noch ist es in irgendeiner weise vereinheitlicht. d.h. es spiegelt zu 100% die subjektive meinung wider. wenn einem der film xy sehr gut gefällt, gibt er 10/10, der andere hat wiederum ganz andere ansprüche an einen "perfekten film" und würde den selbigen mit 7/10 bewerten. 

btw.
unthinkable - 9/10 - weil er echt unter die haut ging


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2013)

Wie beim ersten Mal


----------



## marcus022 (2. März 2013)

Skyfall 

6/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2013)

Gun 8,5 / 10
Die Bewertung ist ja eben vom eigenen Geschmack abhängig, ich lade für einen Filabend ja keine Hundertschaft ein und lasse Zettel rumgehen


----------



## Abufaso (2. März 2013)

James Bond - On her majestys secret service. 7/10


----------



## ugotitbad (2. März 2013)

Argo. 9/10


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2013)

Jagd auf roter Oktober 8/10


----------



## seventyseven (2. März 2013)

Hänsel und Gretel - Hexenjäger


----------



## clown44 (2. März 2013)

Stirb Langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben   10/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2013)

Brügge sehen und sterben? 6 / 10
Point Blank 9 / 10


----------



## moe (3. März 2013)

On the Road 7/10. 

Stellenweise überzeichnet, manchmal dagegen nur teilweise ausgereift.


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2013)

Black Swan - 8/10 

Die Kameraführung war interessant!


----------



## debalz (4. März 2013)

Universal Soldier - Day of Reckoning   8/10


Die Herren van Damme und Lundgren können immer noch gut unterhalten


----------



## Rolk (4. März 2013)

Mein Name ist Nobody

7/10


----------



## blautemple (5. März 2013)

Hänsel und Gretel. 
8/10


----------



## maxmueller92 (5. März 2013)

Next 7,5/10


----------



## Thallassa (5. März 2013)

Hänsel und Gretel.
Eigentlich ein Film, der nichtmal Beachtung verdient, da er vollkommener Schrott ist.
Allerdings wollte ich dabei keinen anspruchsvollen Film sehen, sondern hirnloses Geschlachte und Titten in Corsagen, einfach das Hirn abschalten. Und genau das bietet der Film. So sinnfrei, dass es schon wieder herrlich ist, wobei mir der Splatteranteil zu gering war.

6 / 10


----------



## blautemple (5. März 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Hänsel und Gretel.
> Eigentlich ein Film, der nichtmal Beachtung verdient, da er vollkommener Schrott ist.
> Allerdings wollte ich dabei keinen anspruchsvollen Film sehen, sondern hirnloses Geschlachte und Titten in Corsagen, einfach das Hirn abschalten. Und genau das bietet der Film. So sinnfrei, dass es schon wieder herrlich ist, wobei mir der Splatteranteil zu gering war.
> 
> 6 / 10



So hätte man es auch sagen können


----------



## Uziflator (5. März 2013)

Colombiana 10/10
The American 6/10


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. März 2013)

Sylver Linings 10/10 

Life of Pi 9,5/10


----------



## Mr.Fore (6. März 2013)

7/10 Komm, süßer Tod - Empfehlenswert!


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (6. März 2013)

Triangle 9/10

Kameratechnisch, sowie storymäßig, sowie schauspielerisch sehr gut gemacht. Mal ein Film den man nicht alle Tage sieht, find ich. Auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Faust im Nacken*

Er ist ein Titan ohnegleichen. Er muss noch nicht mal irgendetwas groß sagen.

Wenn er sich am Ende von "Die Faust im Nacken" in einer unglaublich kraftvollen, durchs S/W Bild nochmals intensiviert, Szene mit den korrupten Gewerkschaftern im Hafen prügelt, dann wird man Zeuge einer der emotionalsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten.


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. März 2013)

Copland 9/10 

Bester Stallone


----------



## rusco (10. März 2013)

the expendables 8/10 super film finde ich


----------



## YuT666 (10. März 2013)

Wieder mal seit langer Zeit Action Jackson mit Carl Weathers, Naja, die 80er waren schon geil und halt meine Zeit.

8.5/10


----------



## marcus022 (10. März 2013)

Savages


----------



## Uziflator (11. März 2013)

Lockout 8/10
96 Hours 9/10


----------



## Tripleh84 (11. März 2013)

Ein Perfektes Verbrechen 9/10
Zodiac - Die Spur eines Killers 10/10 Sau Spannend


----------



## Robonator (11. März 2013)

Vier Brüder. Zum zwünften mal angeschaut, dieses mal auf Englisch. Einfach genial der Film 10/10. Nicht umsonst einer meiner Lieblinge 

Vier Brüder (2005) - IMDb


----------



## Fireflow93 (11. März 2013)

Django Unchained


----------



## Ultramarinrot (11. März 2013)

Paprika 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2013)

Die Eiserne Lady


----------



## Supeq (11. März 2013)

Hänsel und Gretel Witchhunter; albern aber sehenswert


----------



## MOD6699 (11. März 2013)

Da ich so einen Thread auch in einem anderen Forum benutze weiß ich grad nicht wo ich jetzt letzens geschrieben habe... 

Also falls Doppelpost sorry!

Drive 9/10 Unbedingt sehenswert!! Stehe eigentlich null auf solch ruhige Filme aber er ist in allen Belangen nahezu perfekt!

Argo 8/10 Ebenfalls mMn etwas ruhiger aber dennoch gute Unterhaltung

in Time 7/10 kein schlechter Film mit einer interessanten Idee die aber nicht konsequent zu ende geführt wird mMn

Der Sternenwander 8/10 Süßz!


----------



## Fips80 (13. März 2013)

Delta Force 

Seit ewigkeiten wieder einmal


----------



## Schiassomat (13. März 2013)

Games of Thrones die Erste Staffel, zählt das auch als Film?


----------



## Jonas_E (13. März 2013)

James Bond 007: Skyfall | Wertung: 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2013)

Die Mumie Teil 3.


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. März 2013)

Die Erfundene Frau mit Adam Sandler - Super Komödie mit guter Story. 9/10


----------



## der_yappi (14. März 2013)

_*Django Unchained*_
Wie ein gutes, englisches Rumpsteak - schön blutig


----------



## MOD6699 (14. März 2013)

Killer Elite 8/10 - fand ich gar  nicht mal schlecht


----------



## debalz (14. März 2013)

Attack the Block 8/10

überraschend guter - ähh - Alieninvasionsfilm 
komisch im Sinne von lustig sowie spannend mit überraschenden Momenten


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. März 2013)

Schw... äh Hänsel und Gretel. 3D Effekte gut, Inhalt und Umsetzung eher Mittelmaß. 6/10


----------



## YuT666 (14. März 2013)

Phantom Commando ... was soll ich sagen ... irgendwie immer wieder gut. Entweder man hasst Arnie oder man mag ihn.

8/10


----------



## Artifacte (15. März 2013)

8 Mile
Gestern das erste mal gesehen und fand ihn richtig interessant, aber irgendwas fehlte einfach, deshalb "nur"
8/10


----------



## acidburn1811 (15. März 2013)

Shoot ’Em Up

Aktion pur 1a 

Shoot


10 / 10


----------



## YuT666 (16. März 2013)

Der Exterminator von 1980. Robert Ginty ist Gott. Politisch wie immer nicht korrekt.

Sowas wird heute kaum mehr gedreht und wenn ... dann ist das alles nur eine dämliche Persiflage.

9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2013)

The Expendables 2 Back for War 10/10


----------



## moe (17. März 2013)

Grasgeflüster.

Nachdem ich die Story gelesen hab, hatte ich echt Lust den anzuschauen, habs aber hinterher bereut. Einfach total langweilig umgesetzt.


----------



## Abufaso (17. März 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Django Unchained
> Wie ein gutes, englisches Rumpsteak - schön blutig



Und ungefähr so teuer  

96 Hours, immer wieder gut  9/10


----------



## X2theZ (18. März 2013)

dead shadows

-1/10

noch nie so einen bullshit gesehen


----------



## chigo10 (18. März 2013)

Findet Nemo 3D

10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2013)

Argo 9/10


----------



## YuT666 (18. März 2013)

The Day of the Dead (1985) ... wenn schon ... "of the Dead", dann nur die originalen Versionen.

8,5/10


----------



## Gentlem4n (19. März 2013)

In der Vorpremiere gestern Abend Ein Mords Team. Seichte Krimikomödie, die ein wenig an bessere Tatorts erinnert


----------



## debalz (19. März 2013)

Killer Joe   3,5/ 10

hab ihn nach etwa 45 min. ausgemacht - mag sein das ich ein alles rettendes Finale dadurch verpasst habe aber der Film hat mich null angesprochen, null Tiefgang, wenig inspirierende Charaktere und außerdem fand ich den pädophilen Beigeschmack unerträglich.


----------



## X2theZ (19. März 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> dead shadows
> 
> -1/10
> 
> noch nie so einen bullshit gesehen


 
mittlerweile kann ich schon über den schlechtesten film aller zeiten lachen ^^
hab nämlich noch die vorzügliche synchronisation vergessen zu erwähnen. 
da dieser film eine französische produktion ist und die deutschen synchron-sprecher
anscheinend mit einem hamburger bezahlt wurden, hatte man den eindruck,
dass man die tonspur eines anderen filmes hören würde XD

ich sags euch leute - der film war so abartig mies XDDD

unmittelbar nach dem film hab ich mich doch ganz schön geärgert, aber mittlerweile
schätze ich sogenannte "hollywood produktionen" umso mehr. das holt einen einfach
auf den boden der tatsachen zurück ^^ wenn man zb über herr der ringe - oder was weiß ich -
das eine oder andere zu beanstanden hat, dann würde nach "dead shadows" sogar die 
redewendung "meckern auf hohem niveau" überstrapaziert sein XD


edit:
damit der post auch "regelkonform" wird ^^

total recall (2012) 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2013)

oo7 Skyfall = 8 / 10, Ohne Limit = 8 / 10 und Safe " Todsicher " = 10 / 10


----------



## Metalic (19. März 2013)

The Machinist 7/10
Training Day 8/10


----------



## derGronf (19. März 2013)

Batman: The Dark Knight Rises 3/10
Heiliges Kanonenrohr Robin, ist das ein schlechter Film.


----------



## marcus022 (20. März 2013)

Argo   

6/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (23. März 2013)

Sharktopus


----------



## X2theZ (24. März 2013)

"4:44 last day on earth" - 1/10

wtf... in letzter zeit greif ich nur in die tonne, was die filmauswahl betrifft


----------



## Thomse12 (25. März 2013)

Der letzte Filme, den ich gesehen habe, ist Wild At Heart von David Lynch und wunderbar. Auf jeden Fall sehenswert!


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2013)

"Der Teufel trägt Prada" --   8,5/10

Meryl Streep als böse Magazinchefin (Miranda Priestly) alá Anna Wintou (Vogue). Ich muss sagen, sie hat die Rolle klasse gespielt. 
Auch Stanley Tucci hat sowohl als Schauspieler als auch als Charakter (Nigel) irgendwie perfekt in die Firma gepasst. 

Die Szene als Andy ihr Handy in den Brunnen geworfen hat, war mir etwas suspekt. Ich hatte hier iwie eine Diskussion/Streit zwischen Andy und Miranda erwartet.

Dafür war die Schlussszene wieder sehr gut und nach meinem Geschmack!  

Daher: 8,5 von 10


----------



## Papzt (25. März 2013)

Meryl, nicht Merly  
Bei mir: The Good, the Bad and the ugly - geilster Italowestern ever. Clint Eastwood rockt einfach


----------



## Klarostorix (25. März 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Meryl, nicht Merly
> Bei mir: The Good, the Bad and the ugly - geilster Italowestern ever. Clint Eastwood rockt einfach


 
Joa, in dem Film gibt's wirklich 2 glorreiche Halunken 

Und zu Ennio Morricone braucht man absolut nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## Niza (27. März 2013)

Ich musste fast heulen als ich den gesehen habe und beim Aufräumen wiedergefunden habe.
Da wurden in mir Kindheitserinnerungen wach.

Naja hatte in noch auf VHS auf Deutsch und habe in mir angesehen.
Ist nur eine alte Aufnahme.

Da es den Film leider nicht auf DVD gibt habe ich in auf PC gerettet bzw überspielt so das ich in mir immer wieder ansehen kann.

Einer der besten Disney-Filme.

*Disneys sprechende Hunde - Fluppy Dogs von 1986.*

10 von 10

Hier mal ein Ausschnitt auf deutsch:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9QShmqUaFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und hier das Intro auf Deutsch:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92zaj8OQFK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> "Na, Jungs, habt ihr  schon nen Baum gepflanzt? Habt ihr schon nen Sohn gezeugt? 'N Haus  gebaut? Oder fragen wir mal so, wie wollt ihr leben? Seid ihr vielleicht  irgendwann mal aufgewacht und habt euch gesagt, hey, ich studier jetzt  Maschinenbau  oder ich werd' Cop, Lehrer oder Drehbuchautor? Seid ihr irgendwann  aufgewacht und habt euch gesagt, yeah, ich find es geil, dass der Staat  für mich da ist, dass er für Sicherheit sorgt, damit ich irgendein  Arschloch, das mir in den Garten kackt, verklagen kann? Yo, wir haben  Zahnärzte, wir haben Tankstellen, wiir haben X-Video. Wir haben Ladies,  die wir mit aufs Hochzeitsfoto lassen, wir haben Kids, die  Legastheniekurse belegen und wir kriegen sogar Arbeitslosengeld, wenn  wir zu blöd sind, uns selber was einfallen zu lassen. Is' das nicht ne  geile Welt? Wir dürfen so sein, wie wir uns das immer vorgestellt haben.  Yeps, wir können tun und lassen was wir wollen. Die Frage ist, tun wir  was wir wollen und lassen wir sein, was wir nicht wollen?
> 
> Yeah,  shit, ich schätze mal, den meisten Boys von euch geht es wie mir.  Deswegen lieben wir ja Shows wie Breaking Bad oder The Shield, wie  Sopranos oder The Wire; deswegen spielen wir ja GTA, Max Payne oder  machen als Egoshooter alles kaputt, was uns kaputt macht. Weil wir halt  Typen sind, die ihre wahren Bedürfnisse ausgelagert haben ins Virtuelle,  yep, ins Fiktionale. Weil wir Typen sind, die aus der Vergangenheit  gelernt haben. Weil wir eben vernünftig sind.
> 
> ...


 That's the way it is.


----------



## robbe (27. März 2013)

Niza schrieb:


> Ich musste fast heulen als ich den gesehen habe und beim Aufräumen wiedergefunden habe.
> Da wurden in mir Kindheitserinnerungen wach.
> 
> Naja hatte in noch auf VHS auf Deutsch und habe in mir angesehen.
> ...



Krass, da merkt man erstmal wie alt man geworden ist.


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2013)

Attack the Block

5/10

Immerhin bin ich nicht eingepennt, so wie bei Hot Fuzz.


----------



## YuT666 (29. März 2013)

Mal wieder Mad Max ... den ersten natürlich.

Immer noch eine absolut runde Sache ... cooles Teil.

9/10


----------



## AeroX (30. März 2013)

Hänsel & Gretel - Die Hexenjäger 


Guter Film, Story ist wirklich Nice. Schönes Gemetzel zwischendurch ist auch nicht schlecht  

Ist aufjedenfall sehenswert  

9/10


----------



## Abufaso (30. März 2013)

G.I. Joe 2, Action Trash in dem wieder mal alles in die Luft flieg, herrlich.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. März 2013)

Here comes the Boom


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. März 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> G.I. Joe 2, Action Trash in dem wieder mal alles in die Luft flieg, herrlich.


 
Ebenfalls 

Ich würde mal sagen 8/10. Normalerweise mag ich solche Filme nicht wirklich, der war aber ganz gut... und es gab ein Freibier zum Kinoeintritt


----------



## Abufaso (30. März 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Normalerweise mag ich solche Filme nicht wirklich, der war aber ganz gut... und es gab ein Freibier zum Kinoeintritt



Wo gibts denn sowas?   Hat mir der Schuppen meines Vertrauens dafür doch tatsächlich 3 Taler abgeknöpft.. 

@T: Jackass 2, zu dem muss ich nichts sagen..ich weiß noch nichtmal ob das als Film durchgeht


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. März 2013)

Den neuen Dredd.


----------



## maxmueller92 (31. März 2013)

Pulp fiction im Fernsehen (zum zweiten Mal)  
Ich sag mal 9/10 für den Haufen an göttlichen Szenen 

Achja Dredd...War doch ne mords Ballerei, oder? Gut oder schlecht?


----------



## orca113 (31. März 2013)

Skyfall

10/10 geiler Bond


----------



## Arvanor (31. März 2013)

Dredd. Ziemliche Metzelei.


----------



## genetikk (1. April 2013)

Skyfall fand ich hart beschissen wie kannst du dem 10 Punkte geben.

Gestern The Hobbit 
Heute steht Django an


----------



## danomat (1. April 2013)

Gestern wieder mal movie 43. story : 1/10. ABER:

Die paar kurzfilmchen zwischendurch 11/10. 

Und skyfall 7/10. bin eher ein connery und brosnan fan. Aber gibt eben auch leute denen die letzten besser gefallen. So einfach is das


----------



## Niza (2. April 2013)

Tad Stones 8 von 10.

Der Film ist gut gemacht.

Lustig und Spannend auch.

Aber ein bischen übertrieben.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gfBe3uh3tvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## X2theZ (2. April 2013)

blacksgame 4/10

trainspotting auf irisch - schlecht umgesetzt ^^
aber die story war soweit noch ok, dass ich ihn fertig gucken wollte. daher 4 von 10


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. April 2013)

Dredd       10/10


Aber auch nur weil er das gut macht, wofür er steht.
Es ist und bleibt ein Actionfilm der nie langweilig wird.
Am besten Hirn abschalten und berieseln lassen.


----------



## debalz (2. April 2013)

Im TV an Ostern, wie passend - die Parallelen zum Heiland (Wundersame Kräfte, Kreuzigung und Wiederauferstehung) sind unverkennbar:

 DIE HARD  10/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Always my man.


----------



## Karless (2. April 2013)

3 idiots

10/10

8,3/10 imdb


----------



## iNsTaBiL (3. April 2013)

Scar

blutiger Horrorfilm mit seeeehr wenig Handlung.


----------



## detschi (3. April 2013)

Der letzte Film, den ich gesehen habe war Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen. Hätte besser sein können.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. April 2013)

Zuletzt gesehen waren welche auf Pro7, wo ich den Namen nicht mehr kenne. Auf Blu Ray/DVD war es zuletzt Apocalypse Now! (Redux) auf Blu Ray.
Und aktuell sehe ich Star Gate Atlantis (gerade Staffel 2), ist ne Serie.


----------



## YuT666 (3. April 2013)

Hero mit Chuck Norris ... egal was manche über Norris und seine schauspielerischen "Fähigkeiten" sagen, aber dieser Film ist einfach nur geil. Also Sch*** drauf ...

8.5/10


----------



## Arvanor (4. April 2013)

The Man with the Iron Fists. Ja also die Person, die da die Schnitte gemacht und somit die Kampfszenen imo etwas kaputt gemacht hat, gehört geteert und gefedert. Story ist nebensächlich, wäre eine richtig nette Metzelei geworden, wenn der Schnitt nicht so katastrophal abgehackt wirken würde. Und das der ab 16 war, fand ich auch seltsam, denn der ist ziemlich brutal. Schulnote 3, hätte man mehr draus machen können. Aber morgen kommt ein Kumpel vorbei mit der Extended Version, vielleicht ist die ja was besser, bei Apple TV gab es nur die normale Version.


----------



## Rolk (5. April 2013)

96 Hours

7/10. Ziemlich guter Film, sollte man gesehen haben.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Monsanto - Mit Gift und Genen     - 8/10


Kapitalismus - Eine Liebesgeschichte - 7/10

Diese bekloppten Amis!


----------



## JackWilliams (5. April 2013)

Die letzte Festung (the last castle).  1/10

Wenige gute Momente, begleitet von einem einfarbigem Filmmatsch. Habe echt mehr erwartet, liegt entweder am Drehbuch oder dessen schlechter Umsetzung...


----------



## JackWilliams (6. April 2013)

danomat schrieb:


> Gestern wieder mal movie 43. story : 1/10. ABER:
> 
> Die paar kurzfilmchen zwischendurch 11/10.
> 
> Und skyfall 7/10. bin eher ein connery und brosnan fan. Aber gibt eben auch leute denen die letzten besser gefallen. So einfach is das



Zu skyfall muss ich recht geben, ist sehr gemischt die Reaktion zu Daniel craig, aber skyfall fand ich von Inszenierung und Atmosphäre um Welten besser als die beiden vorgamnger : Casino royal und quantum trost


----------



## moe (6. April 2013)

Der Diktator.
Wieder so ein Film, bei dem die Hälfte der lustigen Szenen im Trailer gezeigt werden. 
Da die Story auch nur mittelmäßig war: 5/10


----------



## Niza (7. April 2013)

*Die Reise ins Ich *

Ein Film von 1987.

Also ich muss sagen dafür, dass der Film so alt ist, ist er immernoch Top

Komödie , Action und Spannung in einem.

9 von 10.

Super gemacht für die damalige Zeit.

Auch die Story ist gut.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## omenn (7. April 2013)

1408

Mit John Cusack


----------



## Arvanor (7. April 2013)

Dead before Dawn. Ein Zombieklamauk. Naja er hatte ein paar witzige Momente aber das war es auch schon. Kam im Trailer besser rüber.


----------



## JackWilliams (7. April 2013)

Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben

Die Story ist zwar flach und es gibt auch einige auffällige Ungereimtheiten im Film, anfangs nervt die nervöse Kamerahaltung, aber er verspricht Action und bietet davon reichlich. 

7\10


----------



## YuT666 (7. April 2013)

Split Second mit Rutger Hauer ... besser gehts "fast" nicht ...

9.5/10

The Riffs 3 - Die Ratten von Manhattan ... trashiges Italo-Endzeitmovie und für mich der beste Teil der Trilogie. Hat schon Einiges an Atmosphäre.

8.5/10


----------



## Niza (7. April 2013)

Ich habe den Film Fluppy Dogs also Disneys sprechende Hunde mit meiner Nichte 7Jahre und meinen Neffen 5Jahre gesehen.

Der Film ist von 1986.

Die Kinder waren begeistert von diesem Film.
Und das obwohl er schon so alt ist.

10 von 10

Hier mal wieder eine neue Szene auf Deutsch :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c3cFDT7NXPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei dieser Szene handelt es sich um den doch sehr fantasievollen Bettflug mit einem Fluppy.

Ich finde es schade von Disney das es den Film nicht auf DVD gibt.

Wäre super wenn man den Film auf DVD veröffentlichen würde.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## X2theZ (8. April 2013)

das gibt ärger 6/10

größtenteils lustig. aber ich hab mir einfach zu sehr erhofft, dass die beiden cia-angestellten etwas mehr
ihr "können" beim kampf um die herzblattdame einsetzen. ^^

zum einmal anschaun


----------



## Painkiller (8. April 2013)

Ich – Einfach Unverbesserlich   8/10

Ein sehr lustiger Film, über einen gescheiterten Superschurken. Vor allem die Minions sind der Hammer! 
Wirklich empfehlenswert!


----------



## Low (8. April 2013)

James Bond - Skyfall 
Viel besser als der 2. Film aber nicht so gut wie der 1. Film


----------



## ManChild (8. April 2013)

Eagle Eye - Außer Kontrolle 9/10; geiles Teil!


----------



## Niza (8. April 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Ich – Einfach Unverbesserlich   8/10
> 
> Ein sehr lustiger Film, über einen gescheiterten Superschurken. Vor allem die Minions sind der Hammer!
> Wirklich empfehlenswert!


 
Da muss ich dir zu 100% zustimmen.

Besonders die Minions sind die Besten.

Hier mal ein Kurzfilm mit den Minions "Banana" :







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lCHHFgtjdFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Freue mich schon auf den 2ten teil

Hier mal ein Trailer zum 2ten Teil:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7wTGw8pXQk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Trailer ist schon gut.
Bin mal gespannt wie der 2te teil ist.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## marcus022 (8. April 2013)

Resident Evil Retribution 
-bekommt von mir keine Bewertung weil ich ihn nach einer halben Stunde ausgemacht habe 

Taken2, 5/10


Die Art wie man Actionfilme teilweise macht gefällt mir seit Jahren nicht mehr. Ich schaue mir gerne Kampfszenen an. Aber wenn die Kamera 20 Zentimeter vom Geschehen entfernt steht und in einer Sekunde dreimal die Position wechselt dann (entschuldigt) kotzt mich das an und verdirbt mir jeglichen Spass am Film. Ob es jetzt Verfolgungsjagden sind oder eben Kämpfe dieser Stil solche Szenen zu drehen ist schlecht. 
Das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt auf die obrigen Filme bezogen wollte ich nur mal festhalten.


----------



## Bash0r (8. April 2013)

Blood Diamonds .. mit DiCaprio
immer wieder ein sehr geiler film


----------



## Rolk (8. April 2013)

Resident Evil: Retribution

6/10

Hätte schlimmer kommen können, aber wie schon bei den Vorgängern ist noch viel Luft nach oben.


----------



## debalz (10. April 2013)

Dredd 9/10

Überraschend gute Kamera und eine angenehm kompakte Story mit ausreichend Identifikationspotential durch gute Darsteller. Außerdem mal wieder Mut zur künstlerischen Lücke und Innehalten zwischen den Actionsequenzen. 
Ich warte auf den nächsten Teil !


----------



## Rolk (11. April 2013)

Juan of the Dead
6/10

Ist ganz unterhaltsam. Kann man sich ansehen. 


Admiral 
Warrior. Hero. Legend.
4/10

Kann ich nichts mit anfangen. Kommt mir ziemlich überbewertet vor.


----------



## Plumbumm (12. April 2013)

Der Zauberbogen, schöner alter klassiker.... 10/10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Wic9lH1PpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moe (18. April 2013)

Hart am Limit.
Billiger, Schlechter, Klischeebehafteter Prollfilm.


----------



## Gast0707215 (19. April 2013)

2012

gestern abend


----------



## MOD6699 (22. April 2013)

Oblivion - 7/10

Fand ihn nicht schlecht vorallem da ich vergleichbare Filme wie "Moon" vorher nicht kannte.

Moon 8/10 

gleich dann mal nachgeholt etwas "langatmiger" als Oblivion (heisst weniger Actionreich) dennoch mehr bei der Sache als Oblivion der sich doch in allem etwas verliert. Daher 1 Punkt mehr.

Gone Baby Gone 8/10

Ich fand ihn nicht schlecht und muss sagen das mir bis jetzt die Art wie Affleck Filme dreht einfach gefällt

The Town 9/10

Meiner Meinung nach Afflecks bester Film einfach sehenswert!

Argo 7/10 

etwas langatmig und die Geschichte an sich hat mich jetzt nicht so tangiert.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. April 2013)

Bei The Town fand ich die Gartenszene, als er und sie ewig im Garten hocken einfach viel zu langatmig.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (22. April 2013)

Star Trek 2009 8/10
Star Trek The Motion Picture 5/10
Star Trek The Wrath of Khan 7/10

Das neue gefiel mir auch von der Besetzung her passt das ganz gut zu Star Trek. 
Die Alten Star Trek Filme finde ich aufgrund der komplett anderen Enterprise und Figurenkonzeption nicht ganz so gut!


----------



## Patze93 (22. April 2013)

I am Legend. Keine Ahnung warum ich ihn erst jetzt gesehen hab aber ein verdammt guter Film.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich der einzig legitime U-Boot Film neben dem Titan "Das Boot".
Sean Connery nimmt man sofort die nötige Autorität ab, die man bei einem U-Boot Kommandeur einfach erwartet.

Der Film ist, logischerweise, wenn man sein Entstehungsjahr beachtet, ein Kind seiner Zeit - Glasnost und Perestroika waren in aller Munde - und macht daraus auch gar keinen Hehl.
Die von Kommandant Ramius nur mit seinem engsten Offiziersstab durchgeplante Überlauffahrt in die USA mit dem Stolz der russischen Marine, dem titelgebenden Atom U-Boot "Roter Oktober" ist Spannungskino vom Feinsten. 
Werden Ramius und seine Crew diese Himmelfahrtskommandoaktion überleben?

Wie üblich heftet sich der eigene Geheimdienst an den Verräter und die US-Offiziellen sind sich bis zuletzt nicht sicher, was Ramius bezweckt, denn wenn er an die Ostküste kommen sollte, besteht die Gefahr der atomaren Auslöschung.
Auch darf der in diesem Genre übliche Verräter nicht fehlen, der bis zuletzt alles zu sabotieren versucht.

Die U-Boot Szenen sind klasse inszeniert und gefilmt worden, auch die CGI sind zwar erkennbar, aber nicht ärgerlich.
Alec Baldwin hat keine Chance groß eigene Akzente zu setzen, denn ein wie immer höchst charismatischer Sean Connery stieht sowieso allen die Schau als bärbeißiger, kühl kalkulierender Kopf.

Großartig der stille Moment auf dem Meer ganz am Anfang als sein Charakter eingeführt wird: Sean Connery in voller Kommandeursmontur auf der Brücke des ruhenden U-Boots, mit einem Fernglas die philosophische Stille beobachtend... und man sieht in die Augen eines Mannes, der seit über 40 Jahren zur See fährt.
Ein Mann, der sich nicht mehr für dumm verkaufen lassen will für eine gescheiterte Ideologie an die er sowieso nie geglaubt hat.


----------



## SolidLiquid (24. April 2013)

Der letzte Film, den ich gesehen habe war " Das wandelnde Schloss" auf BluRay... Die Ghibli Studios haben es einfach drauf und die Optik ist in HD einfach klasse


----------



## Wendigo (24. April 2013)

Patze93 schrieb:


> I am Legend. Keine Ahnung warum ich ihn erst jetzt gesehen hab aber ein verdammt guter Film.


 
Schau dir mal "Omega Man" an. 

Habe zuletzt "High School High" gesehen. Wirklich sehr amüsant


----------



## kalisschneider (25. April 2013)

Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise


----------



## Patze93 (25. April 2013)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Schau dir mal "Omega Man" an.
> 
> Habe zuletzt "High School High" gesehen. Wirklich sehr amüsant



Ohja muss ich mal schauen. Danke


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2013)

Dredd  & The Hobbit


----------



## MrPsyco (27. April 2013)

Der Hobbit


----------



## YuT666 (27. April 2013)

Alien, die Saat des Grauens kehrt zurück.

9/10


----------



## Abufaso (27. April 2013)

Die Aushilfsgangster, hat mir gut gefallen


----------



## dragonlort (28. April 2013)

Fast beste Freunde auch zimlich gut nach einer waren Begebenheit. Fransosen Film.


----------



## doodlez (28. April 2013)

grandmas boy wars bei mir


----------



## b00st3r3x (28. April 2013)

Paranormal Activity

Der Anfang ist etwas langweilig, aber ab der
mitte ist er spitze. 8/10

Jackass 9/10, da manche Sachen echt übertrieben sind 

Amaricen Pie 8/10


----------



## danomat (28. April 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Fast beste Freunde auch zimlich gut nach einer waren Begebenheit. Fransosen Film.



Ziemlich beste freunde 

Langer star trek marathon. Bald kommt der neue


----------



## aliriza (28. April 2013)

Jack reacher 8/10 nicht schlecht weil man auch mit denken musste.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (28. April 2013)

Mama. 6/10

Das Ende hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen, da sich das Ende mMn. eher wie ein Drama angefühlt hat, statt wie ein Horrorfilm.
Sonst ist Mama ein solider Horrorstreifen.


----------



## oneberlin (29. April 2013)

John dies at the end 5/10

Megatrash im Stil von "Hey man wo ist mein Auto"


----------



## 14Hannes88 (29. April 2013)

Scary Movie V 3/10

Bis auf einige Stellen war das einer der schlechtesten Scary-Movie-Teile. Die angeblichen Lacher kamen irgendwie gezwungen rüber, als wollte man mit allen Mitteln den Zuschauer zum lachen bringen. Komischer Weise fehlten auch einige Szenen aus dem Trailer, was dem ganzen dann noch den hut aufsetzte. Ich bereue es dafür geld ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## Rolk (29. April 2013)

Romper Stomper
4/10
Im Prinzip ein gut gemachter Film, braucht aber trotzdem kein Mensch. 


Stosstrupp Gold
8/10
Einer meiner must have Klassiker.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2013)

Cloud Atlas 5/10


----------



## Low (29. April 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Fast beste Freunde auch zimlich gut nach einer waren Begebenheit. Fransosen Film.


 Ziemlich beste Freunde*

American History X 9/10

Hab den Film schon so oft gesehen, einfach spitze


----------



## Mick-Jogger (29. April 2013)

Movie 43 GROTTENSCHLECHT! 1/10 ähnlich schlecht wie Porn Horror Movie


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Movie 43 GROTTENSCHLECHT! 1/10 ähnlich schlecht wie Porn Horror Movie



Ich fand in lustig


----------



## Dustin91 (29. April 2013)

Operation: Kingdom

8/10

Solider, nicht zu übertriebener Action-Film, bei dem man die Mitarbeit von Michael Mann merkt.
Kann man sich gut anschauen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. April 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Movie 43 GROTTENSCHLECHT! 1/10 ähnlich schlecht wie Porn Horror Movie


Als ich Hugh Jackman nach 5 Min. mit Klöten am Hals sah, wusste ich: Abschalten.
Humorverständnis für Proleten.


----------



## master.of.war (29. April 2013)

Scary Movie 5

Auch wenn viele andere den Film schlecht finden, ich finde ihn genial! 8.5/10


----------



## robbe (30. April 2013)

Auch Scary Movie 5, 2/10.

Das er so unterirdisch ist, hätt ich nicht erwartet. Bisher konnt ich noch bei jedem Teil lachen, aber dieser konnte mir nicht mal mehr ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (30. April 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Als ich Hugh Jackman nach 5 Min. mit Klöten am Hals sah, wusste ich: Abschalten.
> Humorverständnis für Proleten.


 
Ich habs mir ganz angesehen: Du hast nichts verpasst! Dieser Film ist schrecklich. Man versucht mit Star-Besetzung den fehlenden Humor kompensieren. 
Ausser der Fäkal Humor der darf da natürlich nicht fehlen!


@BTT
Drive 7/10
Ich find den sehr krass. Auf der einen Seite dieser stille Fahrer und dann diese Gewalt. Ich fand "The Transporter" etwas unkomplizierter. Ist aber auch nicht direkt vergleichbar.


----------



## septix (30. April 2013)

Wollte mir eigentlich auch Scary Movie 5 anschauen, da hab ich aber durch Zufall Shutter Island in meinem DVD-Regal gesehen und dachte guck dir besser den an.
Übertrieben genialer Film wie ich finde.

9,8/10, man brauch ja noch Luft nach oben


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. April 2013)

Star Trek: The Motion Picture und Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


Anlässlich zur Vorstellung des neuen Star Trek Films, hab Ich mir noch mal die ersten beiden Kinofilme angeschaut. Tja, was soll Ich sagen: Zwei schöne Sci-Fi-Klassiker im Stil der 70er/80er Jahre. 

Besonders gelungen finde Ich aber Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan! Ricardo Montalbán als "Khan Noonien Singh" ist einfach überragend. 

Für Star Trek I gibts ne 8/10 und für Star Trek II ne 9.5/10.


----------



## dragonlort (30. April 2013)

danomat schrieb:


> Ziemlich beste freunde



Meine ich ja ^^  ach ist doch alles das selbe^^


----------



## CBR1288 (1. Mai 2013)

Shaun of the dead 10/10 
Sau geil und komplett bescheuert


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. Mai 2013)

Iron Man 3: 6/10

Viel zu schnulzig, zu wenig Spannung, wenig Action (bis auf das Ende), vom 3D hat man wenig bis nichts gemerkt, Bösewicht war nicht besonders, Nebendarsteller ebenfalls, etwas zu lang, Robert nicht so witzig wie Teil 1, wenig interessante Nebenhandlungsstränge, keine besondere Interaktion mit Warmachine... naja, insgesamt einfach nicht besonders gut geworden. Leider. Da ist der erste Teil immer noch mit Abstand der beste der 3.


----------



## m3ntry (1. Mai 2013)

Pulp Fiction 10/10

Ja, ich schäme mich, so einen Klassiker noch nie vorher gesehen zu haben. Aber besser zu spät als nie.
Echt klasse der Film


----------



## Wendigo (2. Mai 2013)

Judge Dredd

Der Klassiker mit Stallone 

11/10

Anders kann man das nicht bewerten.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Mai 2013)

End Of Watch

9/10


----------



## ich558 (2. Mai 2013)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> End Of Watch
> 
> 9/10



Ebenfalls


----------



## doodlez (2. Mai 2013)

The amazing spiderman 6/10 fand die alten teile irgendwie besser


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Mai 2013)

Vorher wieder mal Brothers angeschaut.
Eindeutig 10/10.

Tobey Maguire spielt einfach brillant.
Am Besten gar nichts über den Film lesen und ihn einfach nur anschauen.
Glaubt mir, ist besser so


----------



## Mick-Jogger (2. Mai 2013)

@Wendigo hab mir gestern das Remake angesehen. Hab aber auch das Original nicht gesehen und würde zu
6/10 tendieren!


----------



## DerpDerpington (2. Mai 2013)

Tekken gestern Abend


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Mai 2013)

Three Kings 8/10 Wollte ihn schon ewig sehen habs aber immer verschoben. Letzlich hätte man ihn schon vor Jahren anschauen solln^^

John dies at the End 7/10 Ich fand ihn irgendwie nicht schlecht obwohl er sehr trashig ist^^

Scary Movie 5 5/10 Naja ein SM Film eben

Dead before Down 6/10 Ein trashiger Teeniehorrorfilm der aber letztlich besser ist als man eigentlich denkt


----------



## orca113 (2. Mai 2013)

Gestern auf Xbox Live: Schutzengel mit Till Schweiger 8/10 geiler Film 

Leider werden zuviele Klischees bedient damit er den nötigen Tiefgang hat. Aber geile Untehaltung


----------



## Mick-Jogger (2. Mai 2013)

Killer Elite 8/10 
Schöne Mercedes Oldtimer  Jede Menge Action und Robert De Niro? Das kann doch nur spannend sein


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2013)

Sammys Abenteuer 2


----------



## MOD6699 (3. Mai 2013)

Beats of the Southern Wild 7/10 Hatte mir zwar was anderes drunter vorgestellt aber man kann ich schon ansehen^^

Der Plan 5/10 Ich konnte damit nix anfangen was wohl an der Inszenierung lag.


----------



## Uziflator (3. Mai 2013)

Battleship 9/10


----------



## debalz (3. Mai 2013)

Appleseed Ex machinima (8/10), atmosphärisches setting und immer noch ansehnliche Animationen


----------



## moe (3. Mai 2013)

I spit on your grave.
Hat mich mal so gar nicht umgehauen, obwohl schon ein paar anständige Stellen dabei sind. Gut gespielt ist er allemal.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Braveheart*_.

Alles drin was grosses Kino braucht: 

Action, Gefühl, Spannung und ein riesiges Darstellerensemble.
Scotland the Brave forever.


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2013)

Gestern Unstoppable 9/10 super Film auch für mich als Eisenbahner genial und schöne Aufnahmen.


----------



## Rolk (4. Mai 2013)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Battleship 9/10


 
Jedem das seine. Für mich war das einer der schlechtesten Filme des letzten halben Jahres mit der besten Technik. 


Braveheart
10/10
Das ist einer dieser Filme welche warscheinlich nie wieder übertroffen werden.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder *Phantom Kommando*...

Wenn der Film nicht so unglaublich hohl wäre, würde er, glaube ich, gar nicht so viel Spaß machen. Alleine die Eröffnungssequenz in der Arnie erst mal einen riesigen Baumstamm problemlos über die Schulter gelegt spazieren trägt... und im Anschluss mit seiner Filmtochter "Bambi" streichelt ist der Brüller.

Telefonzellenweitwurf, ein ramponierter, in Seitenlage stehender Porsche wird problemlos wieder auf die Straße gekippt, Sprung aus einem Flugzeug in Hundertachtkommadrölfzig Meter Höhe ohne Fallschirm in einen Tümpel. Raketenwerfer im örtlichen Weapons R Us, ein in der Sonne glänzender Prachtbolzenbody...
Dazu kommen noch ein Haufen blöder Sprüche, schier unendliche Magazine, und wieder nachwachsende Patronengürtel oder Gegner die nicht mal ein offenes Scheunentor treffen. Scheitel ziehende Sägeblätter. Und Mistharken. Und schnauzbärtige Vollpfosten. Und große Messer.

Der Wahnsinn. Ein Fest ohnegleichen. Ich will niemals erwachsen werden.


----------



## YuT666 (8. Mai 2013)

Die The Riffs Trilogie ... trashiger 80er Italobastard aus Gang- und Endzeitmovie ... wie immer geil.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bob Marley - Live in Concert, Westfalenhalle, Dortmund 1980*.
Man kann nicht glauben, nur ein Jahr später sollte er tot sein... er hat die Menschen so sehr im Griff... es gibt Leute die haben einfach eine Bühnenpräsenz, die nicht von dieser Welt ist...


----------



## Z3rno (9. Mai 2013)

Iron Man 3, musste dann ja auch mla sein .
Ich fand ihn sehr gut, aber manche Szenen hätten besser verpackt werden können.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Brücken am Fluss*.

Ein Film über die Liebe, in all ihrer Vergänglichkeit, Zufälligkeit, Zwiespältigkeit, Sanftheit, Verletzlichkeit und Unentschlossenheit. 
In der Schwebe, niemals eindeutig, einfach und doch so schwer.


----------



## moe (9. Mai 2013)

Endlich mal Django unchained. Guter Film.


----------



## debalz (9. Mai 2013)

Hell    7,5/10

passabler Endzeitfilm aus Deutschland und spielt auch hier.


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. Mai 2013)

Jack preacher 8/10


----------



## Abufaso (9. Mai 2013)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Jack preacher 8/10



*reacher  

Star Trek, der von 2009, passabel bis gut würde ich sagen


----------



## Dustin91 (9. Mai 2013)

Also ich finde den ersten Star Trek eigentlich richtig gut und ich hab nie die Serie geschaut


----------



## Abufaso (9. Mai 2013)

Schlecht fand ich ihn auch nicht, es ist nur einfach nicht ganz mein Genre glaub ich. .. Außer Star Wars


----------



## Wambofisch (10. Mai 2013)

Django Unchained
10/10 sehr gelungener Film meiner meinung nach!


----------



## Holdie (10. Mai 2013)

Act of Valor. 

Fand ich ganz gut


----------



## dr.goodwill (10. Mai 2013)

Mama - im Kino... naja...


----------



## k@k@nut (10. Mai 2013)

Vier Fäuste gegen Rio.Auf Blue-Ray


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Mai 2013)

Star Trek Into Darkness
Schlägt in die gleiche Kerbe wie der Vorgänger: Actionreich, witzig, schöne Bilder, toller Soundtrack und die Charaktere sind nach wie vor gut getroffen.
Nur den Bösewicht fand ich - auch wenn er gut gespielt war - nicht so besonders gelungen. Kann es leider nicht weiter ausführen, da sonst gespoilert wird, daher nur soviel: Die Motivation des Bösewichts böse zu sein fand ich etwas zu sehr konstruiert und an andere, sehr bekannte Scifi Filme erinnernd.
Ansonsten war die Story nicht besonders einfallsreich, aber da ich mit ST aufgewachsen bin, kann ich mich auch damit begnügen, nur die Charaktere in Aktion zu sehen.
7 / 10


----------



## Arvanor (10. Mai 2013)

Red Tails - Film über eine schwarze Fliegerstaffel im 2.Weltkrieg. Ganz okay aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## MOD6699 (10. Mai 2013)

Wrong Turn 5 - 3/10 reine Zeitverschwendung meiner Meinung nach

Silver Linings - 8/10 Eine Liebeskomödie die sich doch sehr abhebt von dem Einheitsbrei mit höchst symphatischen schrulligen Darstellern.

A.I. - 7/10 Auch schon länger vorgehabt aber erst jetzt angeschaut. Vom Grundprinzip nicht schlecht wenn auch doch wohl eher was für Mütter/Väter die sich mehr da hinein versetzen können.


----------



## firewater12 (10. Mai 2013)

7Psychos auf BluRay,, muss ich mir nochmal reinziehen.


----------



## Rolk (10. Mai 2013)

Der Hobbit
Eine unerwartete Reise
8/10
Eigentlich dachte ich mein Bedarf an Mittelerde wäre gedeckt. Der Film hat mir dann aber doch gut gefallen. 


Bube Dame König Gras
7/10
Sehr nette Komödie. Kann man sich reinziehen. Also den Film meine ich.


----------



## Re4dt (11. Mai 2013)

Mama 

3/10 
Eines der schlechtesten Filme die ich seit langem gesehen habe. Jeder "Schock" Moment lässt sich schon vorhersehen. Zwar ist die Idee des Films ganz nett aber das war's dann auch..


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Mai 2013)

Spaceballs 10/10

Einfach nur genial


----------



## ich558 (11. Mai 2013)

Batman Beginns und The Dark Knight Rises- beide 10/10


----------



## dragonlort (12. Mai 2013)

Star Trek Into Darkness 3D  sehr guter film genauso wie der erste. 10/10


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2013)

Shaolin Kickers 8/10

sehr unterhaltsamer Film für "Fußball"-Fans von Steven Chow, schon etwas älter aber echt witzig. die Mischung von Kung-Fu und Fußball ist schon einzigartig


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Mai 2013)

Star Trek Into Darkness 3D 8/10


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Mai 2013)

Let me in - 8/10 ziemlich begeisternder Vampirfilm um ein junges Mädchen und die erste Liebe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2013)

James Bond Skyfall  8/10


----------



## Holdie (12. Mai 2013)

Twilight Breaking Dawn Teil-2(unter Zwang von meiner Frau) 5/10

Aber hin und wieder auch mal gute Action dabei, deswegen die 5/10


----------



## X2theZ (13. Mai 2013)

django unchained 7/10

war gut! aber nochmal würd ich ihn mir nicht unbedingt ansehen müssen. es gibt besseres von tarantino.



Spoiler



der abgang von ihm im film war aber (wiedermal) weltklasse XD


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2013)

Frau hat mich gequält  diesen Film Silver Linings anzuschauen 3/10

*
*


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Mai 2013)

Dame König Ass Spion

Ein Meisterwerk, ziemlich anspruchsvoller Film, aber die Spannung und Atmosphäre ist genial.

9/10


----------



## Rolk (13. Mai 2013)

Die Neun Pforten
9/10

Super Atmosphäre und einfach mal was anderes. Absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## ich558 (13. Mai 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Frau hat mich gequält  diesen Film Silver Linings anzuschauen 3/10



Ich fand den gar nicht so schlecht  6/10


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Mai 2013)

Usual Suspects 10/10

Shawshank Redemption ,wäre ich nicht eingeschlafen würde ich bewerten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich fand den gar nicht so schlecht  6/10


 
Ist ja auch Geschmackssache 

Platoon 10/10


----------



## orca113 (13. Mai 2013)

Auf Xbox Live:

Jack Reacher 

8/10 fand die Figur Jack Reacher ziemlich cool. Allerdings mit Tom Cruise nicht so toll besetzt. Aber der Film an sich war nicht schlecht und hat mich gut unterhalten.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (13. Mai 2013)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Shawshank Redemption ,wäre ich nicht eingeschlafen würde ich bewerten.




Du Kultur Banause! 

Btt. 
Nicht wirklich ein Film jedoch genau so lang:
Star Trek Voyager - Das ungewisse Dunkel 
Schöne Hintergrundinfos über Seven of Nine aber leider passt die Borg Queen nicht ganz ins Borg Konzept!


----------



## Mcool (14. Mai 2013)

Mein letzter Film war Django Unchained und ich würde dem Film 9/10 Punkte geben.


----------



## Tripleh84 (14. Mai 2013)

Over The Top  als Fan Natürlich 10/10


----------



## Re4dt (14. Mai 2013)

Iron Man 1/2 

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh es nachgeholt zu haben. Beide teile wirklich 1A 
9/10 

Der dritte Teil kann kommen 

AmericanPie das Klassentreffen 
6/10
War irgendwie nicht sooo...


----------



## -Atlanter- (14. Mai 2013)

Neon Genesis Evangelion: 2.22 - You can (not) advance

8/10 

Es ist zwar nur ein Teil von einem großen ganzen, aber trotzdem ein toller Film.


----------



## sfc (15. Mai 2013)

No Trek Into Darkness: 2/10

Unterschichtenkino, wie es dümmer kaum sein könnte. Im Vergleich zum ersten Teil noch eine Verschlechterung. Die Handlung existiert praktisch nicht und besteht einzig aus gigantischen Logiklöchern. Löblich ist lediglich, dass die Lensflares zurückgeschraubt wurden und es im ersten Drittel des FIlms tatsächlich zwei Szenen gibt, wo man fast hätte meinen können, das sei Star Trek. Eine Unverschämtheit, dass man einen der besten Bösewichte als stumpsinnige Tötungsmaschine recycelt hat, die kurioserweise nun einer anderen Ethnie angehört und wesentlich jünger ist.


----------



## soth (15. Mai 2013)

5 Centimeters per Second

Hat mir sehr, sehr gut gefallen, deshalb 9/10


----------



## Skatch (16. Mai 2013)

Das Remake von Evil Dead, fand ihn ganz ok.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2013)

Delta Force mit Onkel Chuck Norris


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Mai 2013)

Iron Man 3 - 7/10 Fand ihn ganz ok aber an den ersten Teil kommt er nicht ran. Trotzdem mag ich Robert Downing jr. einfach 

Warm Bodies - 4/10 Dacht mir schon tu es nicht, schau dir keinen Zombiefilm an der nach Twilight stinkt...


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Mai 2013)

Vor allem weil er Downing Jr. heißt


----------



## Wendigo (16. Mai 2013)

Dawn of the dead 8/10


Es gibt Vor- und Nachgänger und dennoch ist dies der beste Teil der Reihe.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. Mai 2013)

Hugo Cabret 8/10 Bild nahezu Referenz und Story ziemlich gut besonders die Schauspielerei vom kleinem Hugo

Jack Reacher 7/10 Guter Streifen mit Tom Cruise besonders die Szene mit dem Audi...Bild auch beinah sehr gut 

Les Miserables 7.5/10  Was soll man sagen ..ein Musical Film wo die Story praktisch gesungen wird war desto trotz irgendwie Unterhaltsam.
Hathaway gefiel mir sehr wie sie ihre Rolle gespielt hat.

Edit: The Last Stand 6/10 etwas komische Story und komische Besatzung aber kann man sich anschauen besonders die Uncut Version.
Bild ist auch prächtig.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Mai 2013)

Stirb langsam 5 - 5/10 Schade das so eine legendäre Reihe vom Merchandise verschlungen wird


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Mai 2013)

Stirb langsam 1 + 2, alles was danach kommt, hat, mMn, nichts mehr mit Stirb langsam am Hut. Ein ewig dahergrinsender, nie wirkliche Schrammen davon tragender, keine Todesängste ausstehender McClane ist einfach meilenweit von den Klassikern entfernt, ganz zu schweigen von der Anbiederung ans ADHS- und Smartphone Publikum durch Hinzufügen von Sidekicks seit Teil 3.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Scarface*

Al Pacinos bester Film. Ich kenne keinen anderen Film, der den Zeitgeist der aufkommenden 80er Jahre so sehr verkörpert wie dieser hier. Eine Stilikone ohnegleichen.


----------



## Nataraya (17. Mai 2013)

Angels Share 8/10 
Tolle englische (Tragik) Komödie. Empfehlenswert


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Mai 2013)

Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs Extendend DVD Version - 10/10 Was will man noch sagen. Für mich ein Meisterwerk wie die anderen 2 Teile auch egal ob Szenetechnisch, Schauspielerisch, Inszenierung, Storytechnisch oder sonst was


----------



## Ultramarinrot (18. Mai 2013)

Gestern(Kino): 
Den neuen Evil Dead, hat mir gut gefallen.


Heute(Blu-Ray): 
The Avengers, fand ich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Coldhardt (18. Mai 2013)

Gestern Iron Man 3, fand ich sehr gut, nur das Ende hat mir nicht gefallen, deshalb 8/10.


----------



## Re4dt (18. Mai 2013)

Quarantäne 

3/10


----------



## chiller (18. Mai 2013)

Dredd 10/10 im Kino gefloppt auf ne Scheibe gebrannt der Hit.

Jetzt schon Kult.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (18. Mai 2013)

Milk mit Sean Penn 9/10 einfach guter Film Sean Penn hat die Rolle des Schwulen Harvey Milk sehr gut gespielt auf jeden fall zu empfehlen! 

Gangster Squad 8/10 was soll man sagen typischer 40er Mafia Film klasse Bild und story mit guten Schauspielern Penn, Gosling usw


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs Extendend DVD Version - 10/10 Was will man noch sagen. Für mich ein Meisterwerk wie die anderen 2 Teile auch egal ob Szenetechnisch, Schauspielerisch, Inszenierung, Storytechnisch oder sonst was


 
Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.
Habe jedes Mal Tränen in den Augen, wenn Aragorn zum König gekrönt wird und die Musik anfängt zu spielen.

Siehe da:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q19z6-tbIHY

:'(


----------



## Mick-Jogger (18. Mai 2013)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.
> Habe jedes Mal Tränen in den Augen, wenn Aragorn zum König gekrönt wird und die Musik anfängt zu spielen.
> 
> :'(


 
Du auch? 
Echt episch die Szene!


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Du auch?
> Echt episch die Szene!


 
Ja, einfach nur grandios.
Allein diese Musik....auch z.B. an der Stelle als das Auge von Sauron explodiert und dieser dramatische Auftakt kommt...
dieser Musikpart wurde ja auch wieder beim Hobbit benutzt und da kam auch wieder sofort die Gänsehaut zurück


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2013)

Der Pate Der Pate | Trailer HD | (1972) - YouTube 10/10


----------



## Mick-Jogger (18. Mai 2013)

Ich muss jetzt schon fast flennen allein weil ich an die Szenen aus HdR nachdenke! 

Btt:

Ohne Limit 9/10

Genialer Film über Drogen die die Intelligenz steigern!


----------



## Niza (19. Mai 2013)

Iron Man 3 - Im Kino heute - Einfach toll.

10 von 10 Punkten.

Hat er deutlich verdient.

Achtung :
Am ende des Abspanns kommt noch eine Szene.


Und heute Abend : Die Hüter des Lichts.

10 von 10

Ein Toller Fantasy-Film.

Ich war mir erst nicht so sicher ob ich Ihn den Kindern zeigen soll.
Doch es hat sich herausgestellt das er garnicht so schlimm ist.
Er ist echt super.
Für Kinder ist er auf jedenfall was.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Abufaso (19. Mai 2013)

Gran Torino 10/10


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Mai 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Gran Torino 10/10


 
Ich eben auch  10/10 Spitzen Film

Jetzt folgt noch ein Guter von Clint Eastwood


----------



## Abufaso (19. Mai 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich eben auch  10/10 Spitzen Film
> 
> Jetzt folgt noch ein Guter von Clint Eastwood



Und der ist auch auf bestem Wege gut zu werden


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Mai 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Und der ist auch auf bestem Wege gut zu werden



Oh werbung  
Kennst du den Film nicht?


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Oh werbung
> Kennst du den Film nicht?



Hab viel Gutes gehört aber gesehen noch nicht.


----------



## Re4dt (20. Mai 2013)

Kiss of The Dragon 

7/10
Richtig guter Streifen

Eagle Eye 
9/10 
Leute kennt ihr vll ähnliche Filme wie eagle eye?


----------



## doodlez (20. Mai 2013)

broken city 7/10 reiner thriller aber net für jeden

warm bodies 7/10 mal was neues kann man auch mit freunden anschaun bzw empfehlen


----------



## Tripleh84 (20. Mai 2013)

Million Dollar Baby 11/10 

Clint Eastwood, Hilary Swank, Morgan Freeman. Einfach Genial


----------



## Abufaso (20. Mai 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Hab viel Gutes gehört aber gesehen noch nicht.



Ich muss sagen, ich wurde nicht enttäuscht  10/10 sind drin.


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2013)

Gestern im Kino Oblivion. 

5/10 weil der Film Stellenweise sehr langatmig ist, die Story und das Ende vorhersehbar und mich die Musikuntermalung genervt hat.

Aber meine attraktive Begleitung und der weitere Verlauf des Abends waren es wert


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Gran Torino 10/10


 
Ein Toller Film


----------



## Rolk (20. Mai 2013)

Ich dachte gestern auch, "ist denn heut schon Weihnachten?" Gran Torino und Million Dollar Baby am Stück hintereinander. 
Hatte aber beide schon auf Bluray und würde mit kritischer Wertung auch 9/10 für Gran Torino und 10/10 für Million Dollar Baby vergeben.


----------



## AeroX (20. Mai 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Gran Torino 10/10



Definitiv! Hab ihn heut Nacht auch gesehen. Wirklich guter Film!


----------



## Wendigo (20. Mai 2013)

Die Insel 8/10

Nette Action mit Scarlett Johansson. Netter Film. Scharfes Früchtle, das mit dem Alter reift 

Saw I-III

Mit jedem Teil nimmt die Qualität kontinuierlich ab.


----------



## Re4dt (20. Mai 2013)

The avengers 10/10

Grandiose Effekte und gute Story
Fand die Szene im Central Station mit Hulk und Thron einfach genial  

Jetzt ist dann Inception dran.


----------



## dragonlort (21. Mai 2013)

Hänsel und Gretel die Hexenjäger
Ganz gut gemacht. 8 von 10 punkten


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Mai 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Hänsel und Gretel die Hexenjäger
> Ganz gut gemacht. 8 von 10 punkten



Also ich war auch drin und fand, dass ich das Geld ebenso gut hätte verbrennen können.  War einfach nur schlecht. Ich wünschte, ich wär in Warm Bodies gegangen, aber meine Kumpels wollten unbedingt den Schwachsinn sehen.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (21. Mai 2013)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Also ich war auch drin und fand, dass ich das Geld ebenso gut hätte verbrennen können.  War einfach nur schlecht. Ich wünschte, ich wär in Warm Bodies gegangen, aber meine Kumpels wollten unbedingt den Schwachsinn sehen.


 
Ich fand den jetzt auch nicht so suuper gut aber er hatte seine Momente... Geärgert hab ich mich jedenfalls nicht^^


----------



## dragonlort (21. Mai 2013)

Es gab schon schlechtere filme


----------



## MOD6699 (21. Mai 2013)

3:10 to Yuma - 8/10 klasse Western mit tollen Darstellern (Christian Bale, Russel Crowe)

Broken City - 8/10 klasse Thriller genauso mit guten Darstellern (Mark Wahlberg, Russell Crowe)

Transporter III - 6/10 Meiner Meinung nach der schlechteste Teil der Reihe. Story sollte wohl selbstredend sein, halt so wie in den anderen Teilen auch^^

Hugo Cabaret - 7/10 Toller Film über Familie auch wenn ich ihn etwas langatmig fand.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Mai 2013)

Oben 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c2s-Becz9vQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Low (21. Mai 2013)

Der Film ist wirklich wunderschön


----------



## FabiCMR (23. Mai 2013)

Black Hawk Down

ein wirklich guter Film meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## maxmueller92 (24. Mai 2013)

F&F6, ziemlicher Mist, max. 4/10.
War schon von Anfang an nen Stück zu unlogisch für meinen Geschmack, aber ab den Moment als der Panzer ins Spiel kam wars total vorbei, spätestens bei der 25km langen Start-und Landebahn und dem aussetzen aller Physikalischen Gesetze.


----------



## ich558 (24. Mai 2013)

Das manche Leite bei solchen Filmen ernsthaft Realismus erwarten versteh ich nicht.... Sowas ist zum unterhalten da und keine Doku


----------



## Rolk (24. Mai 2013)

Also ein gewisses Minimum an Logik und Glaubwürdigkeit erwarte ich bei jedem Film. Deshalb finde ich z.B. auch Battleship ziemlich Grütze.


Der Pate 1
7/10
Habe ich seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder gesehen. Ein guter und hoch gelobter Klassiker, aber bei mir wollte der Funke nicht mehr so richtig überspringen. 

Iron Sky
8/10
Die Erwartungen waren niedrig, aber ich wurde positiv überrascht. Ein ziemlich abgefahrener Streifen der genau die richtige Balance findet.


----------



## zockerprince15 (24. Mai 2013)

Blood Diamond 

10/10

Hab ich Grad mal wieder auf Pro7 gesehen und finde den Film immer wieder gut.


----------



## Amstaf80 (25. Mai 2013)

Iron Man 3 in Imax 3D. Sehr guter Film.


----------



## SolidLiquid (25. Mai 2013)

Mein Nachbar Totoro .... Ein klasse Film, unbedingt anschauen


----------



## troppa (25. Mai 2013)

Cloud Atlas  8/10  

Wer Animes mit Rückblenden gewöhnt ist und an ein Leben nach dem Tode glaubt, ist hier perfekt aufgehoben. Technisch sehr gut umgestetzt aber, leider werden durch die Erzählweise einige Dinge schon vorweg genommen und die beiden jüngsten Abschnitte des Films bieten, nüchtern betrachtet, für Si-Fi-Fans kaum Überraschungen.


Django Unchained  10/10  

Nach den für mich enttäuschenden Death Proof und Inglourious Basterds, von denen ich mehr erwartet hatte, endlich wieder ein "richtiger" Tarantino, einzig ein bischen mehr "Off-Topic" hätte es schon sein dürfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2013)

Resturlaub und Tiger & Dragon Reloaded, würde bei 8 / 10 sehen


----------



## Arvanor (26. Mai 2013)

Django Unchained - Ok, ohne den Waltz definitiv nicht so gut gewesen. 8 von 10 Punkten.

Rurouni Kenshin - Realverfilung eines Animes, ich glaub Samurai X ist die Serie. Ziemlich gut, 135 Minuten solide Action mit netten Schwertkämpfen. Auch 8 von 10 Punkten.


----------



## ich558 (26. Mai 2013)

Warm Bodies 9/10

Verdammt hat mich der Film überrascht! Mal ein ganz andere wirklich schöner und lustiger Zombiefilm der auch gute Kritiken bekommen hat


----------



## FabiCMR (27. Mai 2013)

Neon Genesis Evangelion - Death and Rebirth

gefällt vllt nicht jedem ^^


----------



## SupprDeitsch (27. Mai 2013)

"Solomon Kane" ... is n Mittelalter Action Film.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. Mai 2013)

Gangster Squad: 8/10 Endlich mal wieder ein guter Gangsterfilm mit einer top Besetzung. Ein Mix aus Untouchables und L.A. Confidential, wennauch storymäßig nicht ganz auf dem Niveau.

Django: 9,5/10 Wobei wie oben schon erwähnt, die Schauspielkunst von Christoph Waltz wohl den meisten Respekt verdient hat und dem Film das gewisse Etwas verleiht, sonst wäre schon ein bisschen zäh.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2013)

Die Hüter des Lichts 9/10


----------



## 14Hannes88 (27. Mai 2013)

Fast & Furious 6 9/10

War ein richtig guter Teil... hatte erst schon die die befürchtung das es mit steigender Zahl der Teile schlechter wird. Bis auf einige sehr fragwürdige und übertriebene Szenen ist der Film echt klasse. Eines vorweg... es gibt einen nächsten teil


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2013)

Freunde mit gewissen Vorzügen 9,5/10


----------



## SupprDeitsch (28. Mai 2013)

39,90 (französischer Ori-Titel "99 francs") 8/10
Geht um die Werbeindustrie und einen egozentrisch-drogen-verwirrten Künstler der als Creativ Director oder so bei einer großen Werbeagentur angestellt ist.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Mai 2013)

ted 8,5/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*The Wild Bunch*_

Ein unglaublicher Film,  der mich immer noch platt in den Stuhl zu drücken weiß... schon der  Anfang bei dem quasi ohne Rücksicht bei einem Banküberfall unschuldige  Passanten in einem Ballett aus Zeitlupeneinstellungen und zersplitternden  Fensterscheiben ihrem Herrn zugeführt werden, gibt die Marschrichtung  vor: Kaputte Menschen in einer kaputten Welt ohne Illusionen...

 William Holden (Die Brücke am River Kwai) als desillusionierter  Anführer einer Bande von Gesetzlosen, die mit den Neuerungen der immer  rasanter sich weiterentwickelnden "Neuen Welt" nicht mehr klar kommen,  und letztendlich an ihr scheitern werden, ist einfach eine Instanz für  sich... Keinen Moment zweifelt man an der Lebensmüdigkeit seiner Figur,  nicht einmal stellt man seinen moralisch fragwürdigen Kompass infrage,  denn, ich zitiere:

 "We're not gonna get rid of anybody! We're  gonna stick together, just like it used to be! When you side with a man,  you stay with him! And if you can't do that, you're like some animal,  you're finished! *We're* finished! All of us!"

 Die berüchtigte  Finalszene, in der Holden, unterstützt von Ernest Borgnine, Warren Oates  und Ben Johnson dann in einem schier unfassbaren Massaker ein ganzes  Bataillon schmerriger Mexikanersoldaten von der Bildfläche pustet, ist  einfach unglaublich... 
Regisseur Sam Peckinpahs Schnitttechnik ist, mMn,  bis heute unkopierbar, die Intensität von Zeitlupe und lang drauf  haltenden Einstellungen, sie verfehlt beim geneigten Zuschauer bis heute  nichts von ihrer Wirkung...


----------



## moe (29. Mai 2013)

Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss.

Der Film erzählt dem Zuschauer auf eine sehr ruhige Art und Weise die Geschichte zweier Brüder. Schön mal wieder nen Film gesehen zu haben, der mit Absicht völlig abseits aller Hollywood Produktionen der Neuzeit steht und einem nicht zwanghaft irgend ne Botschaft reindrücken will, sondern einfach nur eine Geschichte erzählt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2013)

Terminator Teil 1 mit Papa Arni  10/10


----------



## Westfale_09 (31. Mai 2013)

Hangover 3 vorhin im Kino. Sry aber ich finde den Film mal gar nicht gelungen. 5/10.  Den ganzen Film über geht es nicht um die Folgen oder Entstehung eines Hangovers (s. Teil 1 und 2). Hier wurde einfach versucht ein guten Abschluss der Reihe hinzubekommen. Ist auch ansatzweise gelungen. Jedoch finde ich es ein wenig komisch, dass man am Ende noch "verzweifelt" versucht hat, den zweiten Teil zu toppen. Ohne Spoilern zu wollen, das Ende war zum schmunzeln und komisch aber nunja. Den Film im gesamten würde ich eher nicht so pralle einstufen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (31. Mai 2013)

Flight mit Denzel Washington zum Zweiten Mal..

10/10

Denzel Washington Enttäuscht in keinem Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2013)

Crank Teil 1 / Kranker Film,aber Geil 10/10


----------



## moe (31. Mai 2013)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Hangover 3 vorhin im Kino. Sry aber ich finde den Film mal gar nicht gelungen. 5/10.  Den ganzen Film über geht es nicht um die Folgen oder Entstehung eines Hangovers (s. Teil 1 und 2). Hier wurde einfach versucht ein guten Abschluss der Reihe hinzubekommen. Ist auch ansatzweise gelungen. Jedoch finde ich es ein wenig komisch, dass man am Ende noch "verzweifelt" versucht hat, den zweiten Teil zu toppen. Ohne Spoilern zu wollen, das Ende war zum schmunzeln und komisch aber nunja. Den Film im gesamten würde ich eher nicht so pralle einstufen.


 

WORD. 
Der erste ist und bleibt der beste und ist einfach nicht zu toppen. Da hätte ich mir besser den Gatsby angesehen.


----------



## Westfale_09 (31. Mai 2013)

Teil 1 war der Beste. Gerade nochmal reingehauen  10+ /10 xD  Aber der zweite war, wenn man ihn in Vergleich zu 3 sieht, auch nicht schlecht. Ich fande wie gesagt, dass der 3. Teil nicht wirklich in das Konzept "Hangover" passte.


----------



## Arvanor (1. Juni 2013)

The last stand mit good old Arnie. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Coldhardt (1. Juni 2013)

Epic 3D. Sehr gut animierter, relativ lustiger Film über ein Mädchen das geschrumpft die Welt rettet. 9/10.


----------



## moe (2. Juni 2013)

Twelve.


----------



## Re4dt (2. Juni 2013)

Hangover 2 

5/10 
Also der erste war definitiv 1A. 
Aber der zweite gefiel mir sowas von nicht. 
Denke werde mir den dritten Teil ersparen. 
Gab ein zwei lustige Szenen aber das war's dann, vieles ist einfach vorhersehbar. 


Schade das es keinen solchen Thread gibt über Serien


----------



## Mick-Jogger (2. Juni 2013)

The Fast and The Furious 6 - 7/10
Wer auf schnelle Autos und Action steht sollts sich mal reinziehen.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Juni 2013)

Evil Dead 7/10 
wesentlich besser als das Original


----------



## soth (2. Juni 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Schade das es keinen solchen Thread gibt über Serien


Mach doch einen passenden Thread auf 


Hab mal wieder Hot Fuzz angeschaut. 7/10


----------



## YuT666 (2. Juni 2013)

Predator 2 - 9/10

Schaue ich mir immer wieder gerne an und muß (leider) sagen, daß ich den zweiten Teil schon etwas besser finde. Nicht weil Schwarzenegger fehlt, sondern wegen dem urbanen Setting mit dem ich noch ein wenig mehr anfangen kann ... was mich zu folgendem Rutger Hauer Movie bringt ...

Split Second - 9,5/10

Sieht zwar stellenweise nach einem Rip-Off aus, aber Hauer meistert das Ding ziemlich gut. Der Film musste ne Menge negativer Kritik einstecken, aber da mein Geschmack eh nicht so "normal" ist und der Streifen darüberhinaus noch etwas Endzeitfeeling verbreitet ...

Und Hauer kann auch aus richtigen Gurken noch was machen, wenn man Omega Doom sieht ...


----------



## SupprDeitsch (3. Juni 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder Hot Fuzz angeschaut. 7/10



hab ich im April in London im TV gesehen. Hab zwar das meiste gecheckt (trotz english) aber hab ihn mir eientlich besser vorgestellt, schon allein wegen den hauptdarstellern von Shawn of the Death


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2013)

Payback Zahltag 10/10


----------



## SupprDeitsch (3. Juni 2013)

Transformers 1 auf Englisch.


----------



## moe (3. Juni 2013)

Youth in Revolt.

Fängt sehr gut an, aber ist viel zu schnell vorbei und absolut nicht zu Ende gedacht. Schade, der hätte mehr Potenzial gehabt.


----------



## sycron17 (3. Juni 2013)

Fast and Furious 6 und The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Juni 2013)

Hangover 3


----------



## Niza (6. Juni 2013)

Niklas der Junge aus Flandern

1 von 10

Niklaas, der Junge aus Flandern: Amazon.de: Filme & TV

Empfehle ich keinen weiter.

Nichts für Kinder.

Sehr traurig und sehr schlechtes Ende.

Ich hasse Filme mit Schlechtem Ende.
Und der hat ein richtig schlechtes.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## AeroX (8. Juni 2013)

Eben grad aus Hangover 3 gekommen. 

Weil die ersten beiden teile verdammt guten waren: 5/10. 

Das Ende war mit Abstand das witzigste in dem Film, fand ihn auch nicht wirklich gelungen. Da hätte man wesentlich mehr Raus holen können


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juni 2013)

Fantastic Four 4,5/10


----------



## Westfale_09 (9. Juni 2013)

Ziemlich Beste Freunde 10/10. Selten so einen super Film gesehen. Witz, Spaß und Menschlichkeit so zu vereinen ist echt ein Meisterwerk.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2013)

Django Unchained 10/10


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. Juni 2013)

Hangover 3     6/10

Schlechter als die vorgänger aber mehr wie ausleihen würde ich ihn später nicht.


----------



## YuT666 (10. Juni 2013)

Wieder mal Cyborg mit Van Damme.

8.5/10

Trashig, aber das macht den Mist ja aus. 

Fist of the North Star.

9/10

Siehe oben.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juni 2013)

Maniac 8/10 (durchaus vorhersehbar, aber keineswegs langweilig, sehr eindrücklich umgesetzt; unbedingt gemeinsam mit langhaarigen Frauen ansehen ).


 Django Unchained 8,5/10 (die letzte halbe Stunde ist mir pers. wieder etwas zu typisch im Tarantino-Style, vorher ein wirklich hervorragender Film ).


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2013)

Django Unchained:  9/10

Alleine wegen Christoph Waltz und den ganzen Zitaten und Sprüchen wirklich sehenswert.  Alles in allem ein typischer Tarantino-Film, der jedoch nicht an Pulp Fiction oder Reservoir Dogs heran kommt. 



> die letzte halbe Stunde ist mir pers. wieder etwas zu typisch im Tarantino-Style


Fand ich jetzt persönlich nicht so schlimm. War halt das typische Finale wo es halt hoch her ging.


----------



## The_Trasher (12. Juni 2013)

Django Unchained auf Maxdome 7\10


----------



## El-Ahrairah (12. Juni 2013)

Der große Gatsby - für mich zu viel Sci Fi und nicht besonders interessant. Die Quintessenz ist jetzt auch nicht der Brüller. 
Musik war nicht schlecht, aber teilweise unpassend, etwas überdreht. 
Leider auch noch in 3D gesehn, aber da konnt ich nichts für  
Handwerklich solide und die Schauspieler waren auch gut.
Mich interessiert jetzt das Buch ungemein. Man hat dem Film angemerkt, dass er an einigen Stellen schneiden musste, aber grad die Stellen hätten mich interessiert!


----------



## MOD6699 (13. Juni 2013)

Hangover 3 - 7/10 für mich auch nicht anders als die Vorgänger aber das ist ja Ansichtsache

Star Trek ID - 7/10 ebenfalls nicht mehr so gut wie der "erste" aber dennoch sehenswert

Evil Dead - 6/10 ist bekannt für die den Vorgänger gesehen haben und er kann damit auch nicht mithalten trotzdem grundsolide


----------



## debalz (14. Juni 2013)

The Grey - Unter Wölfen 8/ 10

angenehm reduzierter Survival-Film mit ausreichend Spannung und Tiefgang. 
"Once more into the fray / Into the last good fight I'll ever know / Live and die on this day / Live and die on this day."


----------



## Tripleh84 (15. Juni 2013)

Auf Messers Schneide

10/10


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Juni 2013)

Gestern im Kino "Olympus Has Fallen".

Würde sagen 8-9/10, wenn man sich mal die Logiklücken und die hanebüchene Story wegdenkt, wird man sehr gut unterhalten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2013)

Tödliche Versprechen 6 / 10 und Unknown Identity 8 / 10


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. Juni 2013)

*Prometheus*- Dunkle Zeichen (Anfangs 7.5-8.5, später 4.5-5)

Fing sehr vielversprechend an, auch wenn schnell dem geneigten Alien Film Gucker "gewisse Paralellen" bekannt vorkommen dürften.

Nach ungefähr 2/3 des Films geht dieser zunehmend in den Trash-Mode über.
Aber, was war da bloß Ridley Scott wiederfahren  ? Oder hat ab dann ein vor Ort gerade rumlaufender Caterer die Regieführung übernommen ??
Druck, Film muss nun schnell fertig ? spontane Bipolare-Störung vom Regisseur?? 
War stinksauer an diesem Filmabend


----------



## N00bler (15. Juni 2013)

Als letztes habe ich gesehen...
_________________________

Paranormal activity

Inception

Die Insel der Angst

_________________________


----------



## Oromus (16. Juni 2013)

Gestern Abend: 2 Folgen Raumschiff Enterprise HD Remastered.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. Juni 2013)

Django Unchained (auf dvd) 9,5/10 

fand ihn richtig klasse, nur etwas in die länge gezogen...

und The Hangover Part II    6/10

naja war eher mau


----------



## Hänschen (16. Juni 2013)

The Last Stand gestern:

Die totale Dummen-Veräppelung, aber als Actionfilm unterhält er wirklich prima.


Wieso gehen in Hollywood die Kugeln nie durch die Autos durch ?

Und alle Guten kriegen nur eine Kugel in die Schulter, sogar eine Kaliber 50 gibt nur einen roten Fleck.


Schaut euch den an und staunt für wie dumm die einen verkaufen 


Edit: Zielgruppe wohl so 3-12 und dann 70-100 ^^


----------



## ich558 (16. Juni 2013)

Seelen

Naja nichts besonderes mit 2 zugedrückten Augen 6/10


----------



## Hänschen (16. Juni 2013)

Und Prometheus war heut mal wieder top, nach dem dritten Mal angucken habe ich endlich alle Aspekte der Geschichte verstanden


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2013)

Bourne Ultimatum
Die Echelon Verschwörung
Hangover 2


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (17. Juni 2013)

The Place beyond the Pines   9,5/10

Ich find ihn richtig stark.
Er zieht sich blos bei manchen stellen.
Aber die Story und das Schauspieleriche von Ryan Gosling sind MEGA!!!
Wer auch nur ein bissle auf Thriller/Drama steht und gutes sitzfleisch mitbringt (140min), der erwartet einen sehr guten Film.


The Marine 3   6/10

Ich hatte keine Erwartungen und wurde deshalb ein bissle überrascht.
Die Schauspielerische Leistung ist mies, aber er unterhält trotzdem durch sein Tempo und Action.
Als Hauptdarsteller wurde diesmal The Miz genommen, der irgendwie garnet als Marine passt.^^


----------



## Rolk (17. Juni 2013)

Django Unchained
7/10

So überragend fand ich den gar nicht, aber vielleicht waren die Erwartungen einfach zu hoch. 
Kill Bill Volume 1 + 2 und Inglourious Basterds bleiben meine Favoriten von Tarantino.


----------



## Florian97450 (17. Juni 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Eben grad aus Hangover 3 gekommen.
> 
> Weil die ersten beiden teile verdammt guten waren: 5/10.
> 
> Das Ende war mit Abstand das witzigste in dem Film, fand ihn auch nicht wirklich gelungen. Da hätte man wesentlich mehr Raus holen können



Schließe mich deiner Meinung voll und ganz an. Das Ende war am Besten. Gesehen hab ich ihn letzte Woche Dienstag.


Die Woche davor war ich in Iron Man 3. Dafür gebe ich 8/10. Gut aber nicht überragend.


----------



## Fabiii (17. Juni 2013)

Letzter Film? Ganz ehrlich ich weiß es gar nicht mehr. Seitdem ich kein Fernseher mehr habe schau ich nur noch übern Stream die Tagesschau oder das Heute Journal


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2013)

Epic Verborgenes Königreich


----------



## Low (17. Juni 2013)

Sherlock - Staffel 1

Gefällt mir sehr sehr gut, vor allem nach dem enttäuschenden 2. Sherlock Holmes Film. 
Fazit: Unbedingt gucken!


----------



## bobche (19. Juni 2013)

Dredd
 7/10
Ich liebe einfach diese gewalt und action^^


----------



## Wendigo (19. Juni 2013)

Flash Gorden (5/10)

Kam gestern im WDR. Die Spezialeffekte waren nicht mal das Problem, sondern eher die Dialoge. Musste einige Male wirklich lachen. Überraschung war, dass ein ehemaliger James Bond Darsteller mitspielte.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (19. Juni 2013)

@Wendigo 

Musste mal TED gucken  Vllt. erkennste was ja wieder
btw. TED 8/10 
Ich liebe Sachen von Seth McFarlane


----------



## loltheripper (19. Juni 2013)

Battle *of *Los Angeles 1/10
Hab aber nur selten so gelacht


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Juni 2013)

loltheripper schrieb:


> Battle *of *Los Angeles 1/10 ... Hab aber nur selten so gelacht


Den hab´ich leider  auch gesehen. - 0,5/10!
Denen ist warscheinlich das "Drehbuch" verloren gegangen - als die Putzfrau zum Lüften das Fenster öffnete wehte ein Luftzug den Schmierzettel hinaus.
Ein Schauspieler war auch nicht auszumachen . - Greetz -


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Juni 2013)

bobche schrieb:


> Dredd
> 7/10
> Ich liebe einfach diese gewalt und action^^


 
Ja der Film ist richrig Hammer.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (19. Juni 2013)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Den hab´ich leider  auch gesehen. - 0,5/10!
> Denen ist warscheinlich das "Drehbuch" verloren gegangen - als die Putzfrau zum Lüften das Fenster öffnete wehte ein Luftzug den Schmierzettel hinaus.
> Ein Schauspieler war auch nicht auszumachen . - Greetz -


 ja, den habe ich mir mal auch ausgeliehen, wollte mir nach den Kritiken mal selbst ein Bild machen...,dieser Film ist ein würdiger Kanditat für die All-Time-Shxxt-Film Liste.
Ich musste den Film immer mal wieder kurz unterbrechen,  da meine Kumpels (Filmerfahren, auch Popcorn und B-Movies durchaus nicht abgeneigt) zwischenzeitlich keine Luft mehr vom ganzen Lachen bekamen und ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken um deren Gesundheit gemacht habe...


----------



## dragonlort (20. Juni 2013)

Schascha grammel Bauchredner ganz witzig.

Nimm deine 5€ und mach den scheiss alleine^^


----------



## pamgamer (21. Juni 2013)

ich habe hangover 3 gesehen, ok


----------



## shinobi2611 (21. Juni 2013)

Der letzte Film war Iron Man 3

8/10
War ein spitzen Film.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. Juni 2013)

Breaking Bad 5. Staffel 10/10

Obwohl ich nicht wirklich ein großer Seriengucker bin, hat BB es mir wirklich angetan. Einfach klasse, wie intelligent verwoben die Plots durch sämtliche Staffeln hindurch sind, ohne auf extreme Übertreibungen zu setzen. Am meisten fasziniert mich, wie oft eigentlich belanglose Geschehnisse z.T. eine ganze Zeit später (manchmal über mehrere Staffeln hinweg) irgendwann Auslöser für ein neues einschneidendes Ereignis sind. Und vor allem auch die Tatsache, dass aus Walther White, einem Chemielehrer und Pantoffelheld mit der Zeit ein abgebrühter Drogenbaron und Gangster wird, der vor Mord, Manipulation, Einschüchterung und Intrigen nicht zurückschreckt, immer mehr seine ursprüngliche Identität sowie den Bezug zu seiner Familie verliert und zu "Heisenberg" wird.

Schade nur, dass diesmal Staffel 5 nur 8 Folgen hat. Die sind nämlich ruckzuck durch und vertröstet einen auf die wohl finale Staffel 6, die irgendwann erscheint.


----------



## AeroX (22. Juni 2013)

Die etwas anderen cops - gestern auf pro7. 

7/10 

War ziemlich witzig  kann man sich echt angucken!


----------



## RAMTrinity (23. Juni 2013)

Iron man 3 yeah!


----------



## happypcuser (23. Juni 2013)

I'm Lagend !


----------



## happypcuser (23. Juni 2013)

The Amazing Spiderman


----------



## Z3rno (23. Juni 2013)

Man of Steel  kann man empfehlen


----------



## JackOnell (23. Juni 2013)

Gamer


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juni 2013)

Ich – Einfach Unverbesserlich 6,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V6dumLNUCX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaisims (23. Juni 2013)

Agent Ranjid rettet die Welt.

2/10 Das ist schon mehr als Trash, mega schräg, aber zum Teil ein bisschen lustig.


----------



## Sanctum (23. Juni 2013)

kaisims schrieb:


> Agent Ranjid rettet die Welt.
> 
> 2/10 Das ist schon mehr als Trash, mega schräg, aber zum Teil ein bisschen lustig.


 
Kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen :-\ 
Das war genau das, worauf ich mich gefreut habe.

Der Film reiht sich bei "Erkan&Stefan","Voll Normaaal" oder diversen anderen Ergüssen des deutschen Knallkopfkinos ein.
8/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein unglaublich mitreißender Film, der jeden mit einem Faible für mittelalterliche Intrigen begeistern dürfte.
Getragen von Richard Burton und Peter O'Toole auf dem Zenit ihrer Karrieren, offenbart sich dem geneigten Zuschauer hier eine Tragödie mit messerscharf geschliffenen Dialogen (unbedingt, sofern keine Hürde, im O-Ton schauen, Burtons Stimme ist der Hammer!), superber Ausstattung und zwei begnadeten Titanen ihrer Zunft, die sich in sichtlicher Spielfreude die Bälle nur so zuspielen.

Echtes Schauspielerkino mit Passion, solche Leute gibt es im Business kaum noch, spontan fällt mir da auf die Schnelle nur z. B. Daniel Day-Lewis ein.

Die Blu-ray bietet ein verdammt gutes, farbkräftiges Bild und erinnert einen an die wohlige Technicolorzeit.


----------



## X2theZ (23. Juni 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Breaking Bad 5. Staffel 10/10
> 
> Obwohl ich nicht wirklich ein großer Seriengucker bin, hat BB es mir wirklich angetan. Einfach klasse, wie intelligent verwoben die Plots durch sämtliche Staffeln hindurch sind, ohne auf extreme Übertreibungen zu setzen. Am meisten fasziniert mich, wie oft eigentlich belanglose Geschehnisse z.T. eine ganze Zeit später (manchmal über mehrere Staffeln hinweg) irgendwann Auslöser für ein neues einschneidendes Ereignis sind. Und vor allem auch die Tatsache, dass aus Walther White, einem Chemielehrer und Pantoffelheld mit der Zeit ein abgebrühter Drogenbaron und Gangster wird, der vor Mord, Manipulation, Einschüchterung und Intrigen nicht zurückschreckt, immer mehr seine ursprüngliche Identität sowie den Bezug zu seiner Familie verliert und zu "Heisenberg" wird.
> 
> Schade nur, dass diesmal Staffel 5 nur 8 Folgen hat. Die sind nämlich ruckzuck durch und vertröstet einen auf die wohl finale Staffel 6, die irgendwann erscheint.


 
kann dir nur beipflichten. eine der besten serien, die je gedreht wurden! 
aber wenn dir bb gefallen hat, wird dir sons of anarchy genauso zusagen 
wenn bb eine 10 von 10 ist, hat nämlich SoA meiner ansicht nach mindestens eine 9,5 verdient 

gestern den hobbit angeguckt (eine unerwartete reise)
naja. gut gemacht - wie gewohnt. aber irgendwie wurde ich den ganzen film über das gefühl nicht los, dass ich ein dejavue hab ^^
als ob man zwangsweise alle charaktäre der herr der ringe-trilogie unterbringen musste. obwohl viele davon nicht wirklich was mit der
geschichte des films zu tun hatten. 
klingt vielleicht jetzt zu negativ. denn gefallen hat er mir aber trotzdem und hat lust auf teil 2 und 3 gemacht. also 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2013)

Konferenz der Tiere.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. Juni 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> kann dir nur beipflichten. eine der besten serien, die je gedreht wurden!
> aber wenn dir bb gefallen hat, wird dir sons of anarchy genauso zusagen
> wenn bb eine 10 von 10 ist, hat nämlich SoA meiner ansicht nach mindestens eine 9,5 verdient


 

Cool, danke. Das werde ich mir mal auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf behalten. Auf der To-Do Liste stehen sonst auch noch American Horror Story und Game of Thrones. Doch bei Serien warte ich lieber, bis ein paar Staffeln draußen sind, da mich diese langen Wartezeiten bis zur nächsten Staffel nerven.


The Hunter - 6,5/10
Kein schlechter Film mit Willem Dafoe und ein relativ unverbrauchtes Storykonzept. Allerdings hätte für den Film eine gewisse Portion Action und Brisanz der Spannung sicher gut getan.

The Crow - 9/10
Zeitloser Klassiker in düsterem Ambiente und coolem Antihelden. Zu schade, dass Brandon Lee während der Dreharbeiten damals getötet wurde. Ich bin sicher, er hätte noch einige gute Filme abgeliefert... 

Lucky # Slevin - 9,5/10
Für mich einer der wenigen Filme der letzten Jahre, die jeder, der Fan von originellen, witzigen, spannenden, ironischen und dennoch anspruchsvollen Filmen ist, gesehen haben sollte. Im Prinzip kann man 90% der Dialoge als zitierwürdig ansehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2013)

Back in the Game mit Clint Eastwood.


----------



## SolidLiquid (24. Juni 2013)

Tron Legacy .... war überraschender Weise echt unterhaltsam


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. Juni 2013)

Tron Legacy.......hmmm geb dem Film mal 8 von 10 ^^

und Inception.....9/10 aber auch nur weil der Film im Mittelteil etwas nachlässt


----------



## marcus022 (24. Juni 2013)

Jack Reacher
Tom Cruise gefiel mir ganz gut

In Time
Die Idee ist gut aber der Film verliert mit zunehmender Spieldauer an Spannung. Das Ende ist wieder enttäuschend.


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Juni 2013)

SolidLiquid schrieb:


> Tron Legacy .... war überraschender Weise echt unterhaltsam


 
Also ich find den Film sau gut, der Soundtrack ist auch Hammer. Aber gebe 9/10...


----------



## X2theZ (24. Juni 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Cool, danke. Das werde ich mir mal auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf behalten. Auf der To-Do Liste stehen sonst auch noch American Horror Story und Game of Thrones. Doch bei Serien warte ich lieber, bis ein paar Staffeln draußen sind, da mich diese langen Wartezeiten bis zur nächsten Staffel nerven.


 
american horror story und game of thrones werdens bei mir auch demnächst ^^
wobei ich schon von freunden hörte, dass horror story ein krasser absacker sein soll, im vergleich zu BB und SoA ^^
game of thrones soll gut sein.

der herbst 2013 hats serien-technisch in sich 
6. staffel sons of anarchy
letzte staffel breaking bad
4. staffel walking dead

und slevin kalevra kriegt von mir eine 11/10 ^^
einer meiner all-time-favorites! 

da hat jemand flimmerkisten-technisch den selben geschmack wie ich


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. Juni 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> american horror story und game of thrones werdens bei mir auch demnächst ^^
> wobei ich schon von freunden hörte, dass horror story ein krasser absacker sein soll, im vergleich zu BB und SoA ^^
> game of thrones soll gut sein.
> 
> ...



Ja, das wird eine aufregende Zeit! Da gehen noch etliche Scheine dieses Jahr für Filme und Serien drauf. Scheint tatsächlich so als würden wir da einen recht ähnlichen Geschmack haben. Lucky # Slevin ist schon was Besonderes und darf in keiner guten Sammlung fehlen, wobei meine Top 3 eher Heat, Das Boot und No Country for Old Men sind. Einfach Meisterwerke auf ihrem Gebiet und jederzeit sehenswürdig! Ich mag auch eher originelle Sachen mit Authenzität, Anspruch, durchdachter Story und guter Schauspielkunst...


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2013)

SolidLiquid schrieb:


> Tron Legacy .... war überraschender Weise echt unterhaltsam


 
Hahh, ich auch gestern im Fernsehen. Der größte Müll denn ich gesehen habe! Zwei und halb Stunden kostbare Zeit verschwendet.


----------



## Abufaso (25. Juni 2013)

Tron: Legacy auf BluRay, den Film schau ich eig nur wegen der hübschen digitalen Welt und v.a. des Soundtracks wegen!  In 5.1 der Wahnsinn 
Die Story ist mittelmäßig


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Juni 2013)

Layer Cake - 8/10 Sollte ja bekannt sein

TBBT - 9/10 Hab mir in letzter Zeit alle Staffeln angeschaut bis zur 6. und finds richtig witzig^^


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Hahh, ich auch gestern im Fernsehen. Der größte Müll denn ich gesehen habe! *Zwei und halb Stunden kostbare Zeit verschwendet*.


 Na Gratulation! Ist ja alleine schon episch, weil der Film nur 127 Minuten dauert!  TV FTW! 
Zudem sollte man den Vorgänger gesehen haben. Legacy ist nur die Fortsetzung. 

-------------------------
Tron: Legacy [3D Blu-Ray]
8/10

An den ersten Film kommt er nicht ran. Dafür stimmt die Optik, Soundtrack und der 3D Effekt!


----------



## soth (25. Juni 2013)

Time of Eve
Ein sehr interessantes Thema und imho auch gut umgesetzt. 8/10


Nerawareta Gakuen
Wer den Namen ausgesucht hat, hat wohl nur die Zusammenfassung gelesen 
Story war vorhanden, aber leider auch einige Löcher, die Charaktere sind die typischen Stereotypen, dafür sind Animation und Grafik sehr gut.
Gerade noch 6/10


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juni 2013)

The Tall Man 8/10

Nicht schlecht, leider ab einem gewissen Punkt vorhersehbar, wenn man drauf achtet. Trotzdem spannend.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2013)

The Bank Job.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Juni 2013)

Jack Reacher, The Last Stand, Der Knochenjäger, Rob Roy, Pandorum, Riddick.

Alles super Filme. Django Unchained guck ich mir nicht an. Hab genug von Tarantino. Es ist irgendwie stilistisch immer das gleiche. Die Mischung von Brutalität und Coolness in seinen Filmen geht mir mittlerweile auf die Eier. Und diesen Christoph Waltz kann ich nicht ausstehen.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (25. Juni 2013)

The Crazies

für n horrorfilm/thriller sehr gut, gerade das letzte motiv mit der bombe is sehr fein... ansonsten isser halt auch in der typisch blaustichig kühlen horror-färbung. story ist sogar logisch, wenn auch bissl reisserisch bzw typische szenen kommen vor wie zb kein licht einschalten auch wenns stockfinster is, immer alleine und nich als gruppen die orte untersuchen


----------



## DB1978 (26. Juni 2013)

Habe mir War Fighter rein gezogen, wer Action mag ist hier genau richtig.


----------



## debalz (27. Juni 2013)

Argo 8/10  - sehr spannender Film auf Tatsachen beruhend. Wenn die Darstellung des Iran zu dieser Zeit ungefähr stimmt dann war es für die damals dort untergetauchten Amerikaner wohl die Hölle.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Juni 2013)

Gangster Squad 7/10

Grundsätzlich gut, aber leider stereotyp und vorhersehbar - bereits bei der Zusammenstellung des Teams war mir klar, wer davon sterben würde und wie es ausgehen musste (da keine überraschenden Wendungen erfolgen). Hatte Potential, leider ungenutzt.


----------



## facehugger (27. Juni 2013)

Man of Steel. Superman ist wieder super drauf. Nettes Popcorn-Kino

Gruß


----------



## Andrews (27. Juni 2013)

Monster Universität.
Pixar geht immer klar...


----------



## happypcuser (28. Juni 2013)

Ist Man Of Steel 14€ im Kino Wert, so das ich sofort hingegen muss und ihn gucken?  

Oder sollte ich warten bis es nur noch 7-10€ kostet?


-Happy Pc User


----------



## mds51 (28. Juni 2013)

Last House in the Left (1972)

8/10


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Juni 2013)

The Purge. Super Idee, aber total schlecht umgesetzt.


----------



## happypcuser (28. Juni 2013)

Monster Uni


----------



## addicTix (28. Juni 2013)

Hangover III

Würde dem Film 7/10 geben...
Er ist echt lustig, jedoch ist er nicht Hangover-Like wie es z.B. der erste Teil ist ( welcher zudem meiner Meinung nach der beste ist )


----------



## N00bler (28. Juni 2013)

Gerade Session 9 zu ende geschaut. 

Ein Horror-Film für die ganze Famile.


----------



## ich558 (28. Juni 2013)

Olympus has fallen war ganz unterhaltsam 7/10


----------



## Hänschen (28. Juni 2013)

Red Dawn ?/10

Musste abschalten nach der Szene wo der Marine sich mit dem Klischee-bösen Jugendlichen streitet der böse und dumm knapp an seinem Kopf vorbeigeschossen hat - auch noch auf ein freundlich gesinntes Fahrzeug.

Eine Szene die soviel Hass auslöst - das kann einfach nicht gut werden


----------



## Low (28. Juni 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass diesmal Staffel 5 nur 8 Folgen hat. Die sind nämlich ruckzuck durch und vertröstet einen auf die wohl finale Staffel 6, die irgendwann erscheint.


 
Staffel 5 hat 16 Folgen, es gibt keine 6. Staffel. Die 5. Staffel von “Breaking Bad” wurde in zwei Teilen produziert: Acht  Folgen sind im Sommer 2012 ausgestrahlt worden und die abschließenden  acht Folgen haben ihre Premiere bei AMC ab dem 11. August 2013. Insgesamt umfasst somit die fünfte und letzte Staffel Breaking Bad 16 Folgen.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2013)

Harry potter und die heiligtümer des todes teil 2

Hammer Film.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (28. Juni 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Staffel 5 hat 16 Folgen, es gibt keine 6. Staffel. Die 5. Staffel von “Breaking Bad” wurde in zwei Teilen produziert: Acht  Folgen sind im Sommer 2012 ausgestrahlt worden und die abschließenden  acht Folgen haben ihre Premiere bei AMC ab dem 11. August 2013. Insgesamt umfasst somit die fünfte und letzte Staffel Breaking Bad 16 Folgen.



Ja das weiß ich. So wie es aber aussieht, wird sie hierzulande als Staffel 6 vermarktet werden. Auf der Hülle steht ja auch nur Season 5, was wiederum bedeutet, dass normalerweise 5.1 drauf stehen würde wenn die fünfte Staffel in zwei Teilen erschiene (wie es sonst bei sämtlichen anderen Serien auch ist). Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren und es kommt tatsächlich als 5.2 raus.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



No-Nonsense-Action-Kracher  mit Gerard Butler ("300"), der den Terroristen im Alleingang zeigt,  dass es eine dumme Idee war, nach Amerika zu kommen. Auch wenn klar ist,  wie es ausgeht: Spannend ist es trotzdem. 
Die Action rockT harT, die  Attacke aufs weiße Haus hat 'nen Mordsdruck, der Pathos hält sich in  Grenzen (bis auf die Endrede), und Butler überzeugt als Mischung aus  John McClane und Jack Bauer.

Der Film macht alles richtig, was der letzte "Stirb langsam" falsch macht.


----------



## aliriza (29. Juni 2013)

allein die Handlung des Films ist mal wieder fürn ***** One Man Army gegen die ach so Bösen Terrorsiten die USA Angreifen wollen. Also das ist doch seit jahren schon ausgelutscht..


----------



## Low (29. Juni 2013)

Morgen Freeman ist eine Legende. Leider sind viele Filme in denen er mitspielt es nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2013)

The Last Stand mit Arnold 10/10


----------



## robbe (29. Juni 2013)

Olympus has Fallen 6/10

Die Nordkoreaner verkleiden sich als Südkoreaner und überfallen einfach mal so das Weiße Haus. In dem Film ist so ziemlich alles unlogisch und die Effekte sind auch nicht so der Kracher, aber als Action Fan kann man ihn mal anschauen.


----------



## happypcuser (29. Juni 2013)

Verdammt, wie hieß der Film gestern bei Pro7 :$$


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2013)

The Expendables


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2013)

happypcuser schrieb:


> Verdammt, wie hieß der Film gestern bei Pro7 :$$


 
Gestern Abend der?


----------



## danomat (29. Juni 2013)

The green hornet


----------



## X2theZ (29. Juni 2013)

a good day to die hard

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaja....
actionszenen = bombastisch.
aber der witz und scharm samt mitreißender story, wie aus den teilen zuvor gewohnt, hab ich leider komplett vermisst 
yipie ey yey - schweinebacke? leider nein
5/10


----------



## Tripleh84 (29. Juni 2013)

happypcuser schrieb:


> Verdammt, wie hieß der Film gestern bei Pro7 :$$






Zeus18 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend der?


 
Takers?


----------



## marcus022 (30. Juni 2013)

Jo "Takers" gefällt mir gut. 

Ich schau grad "48 Stunden". Ein besseres Duo gibt es für so eine Story nicht. Nick Nolte als Hardliner unter den Polizisten der noch dazu unbeliebt ist holt einen Sträfling aus dem Knast um einen Killer zu jagen, und wer hätte da besser gepasst als Eddie Murphy. Typisch Amerikanisch aber bis heute unerreicht auf dem Gebiet.

edit: Ich habe letztens "Killing them softly" gesehen. Brauchte Brad Pitt Kohle oder warum hat der da mitgespielt, man finde ich den Film schlecht ..


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Takers?


 
Ja exakt. Der war richtig super.


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juni 2013)

Space Prey - Der Kopfgeldjäger  7/10

Nette 5-mann-show (oder weniger ).
Guter Filmfluss und überraschende Wendungen etc. trotz billigst Kulisse.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2013)

Death Proof


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Juni 2013)

World War Z... Ich will mein Geld wieder.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> World War Z... Ich will mein Geld wieder.


 
xDDD, war der so absurd?


----------



## robbe (30. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> xDDD, war der so absurd?


 
Hoffe doch nicht, will da auch noch rein. Bei einer IMDB Wertung von 7,4 kann er ja nicht so schlecht sein.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Hoffe doch nicht, will da auch noch rein. Bei einer IMDB Wertung von 7,4 kann er ja nicht so schlecht sein.


 
Ja, ich habe auch von vielen gehört das der gut sein soll.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2013)

Planet Terror


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Juni 2013)

Get the gringo 7/10
Bait 5/10
The last stand  8/10


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juni 2013)

Mist ist Bait so schlecht ?

Soll ich ihn von der Lovefilm Leihliste streichen ?


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Juni 2013)

Naja ist ja auch immer geschmack sache. Ist mal lustiv zwischendurch.


Wenn ihr lachen wollt movie 43   9/10


----------



## X2theZ (30. Juni 2013)

sorry, aber dem kann ich leider nicht im geringsten beipflichten

movie 43
-1/10


----------



## Coldhardt (30. Juni 2013)

Grade eben Iron Sky. Ich habs mit besser vorgestellt, vielleicht schau ich ihn nochmal mit ein bisschen Alk intus an


----------



## Iconoclast (30. Juni 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> xDDD, war der so absurd?


 
Wenn man keinen Zombie Film erwartet geht es. Aber als klassischer Zombie Film funktioniert der nicht. Einfach viel zu sauber und unglaubwürdig. Dazu offensichtliche Logiklücken ohne Ende und der ganze Film wirkt total abgeharkt. MMn nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen Zombie Film erwartet geht es. Aber als klassischer Zombie Film funktioniert der nicht. Einfach viel zu sauber und unglaubwürdig. Dazu offensichtliche Logiklücken ohne Ende und der ganze Film wirkt total abgeharkt. MMn nicht zu empfehlen.


 
Naja ok.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2013)

Duell von Steven Spielberg


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Juli 2013)

*Underworld I-IV* auf Blu-ray.

*Underworld I*: Optisch exzellent eingefangene Mischung aus Vampire vs. Werwölfe im Gothic/Matrix Look, sieht doppelt so teuer aus wie er gekostet hat (22 Millionen US-$), Kate Beckinsale macht sich gut als tougher "Death Dealer", welche irgendwann mehr und mehr hinter die Ursprünge des Jahrhunderte andauernden Kriegs zu schauen beginnt. Bill Nighy als Vampirfürst Victor macht seine Sache sehr gut. Auch Shane Brolly als dessen rechte, verschlagene Hand Kraven weiß zu gefallen. Michael Sheen als Werwolfanführer gefällt mir mit seiner immer leicht asozial-animalischen (sic!) Attitüde eigentlich mit am besten.

Der Film an sich ist jetzt kein Meisterwerk, aber recht überdurchschnittlich für einen gepflegten Filmabend geeignet, im Endeffekt kommt die eigentliche Story nicht so wirklich voran, denn eine im hautengen Leder- und Lackdress mit gespreizten Beinen hockende und Horden von Werwölfen abballernde Vampirenatrix ist zwar ein ganz netter Eyecandy, aber halt ohne Substanz.
Scott Speedman als ihr Love Interest und Vampir-/Werwolf Hybrid macht die ganze Zeit den Eindruck, nicht so ganz zu kapieren, was er hier eigentlich macht. Ist immer dann am besten, wenn er einfach die Klappe hält oder nicht im Bild zu sehen ist.
Die Freigabe nur für Erwachsene ist ein ziemlicher Witz.

*Underworld II*: Meiner Meinung nach der beste Teil des Franchise, hier wird von Beginn an sofort auf die Tube gedrückt, keine bremsende Einleitung, der Film knüpft nahtlos an den Vorgänger an und legt dabei noch eine Schippe drauf. Kate Beckinsale ist nun sichtbar vertrauter und selbstbewusster mit ihrer Rolle, die weibliche "Blade" Variante nimmt man ihr nun vollends ab. Scott Speedman muss erneut einfach nur dösbaddelig herum stehen und anschmachten, ansonsten nervt er aber weiterhin herum. Es wird noch mehr auf die Ursprünge des Krieges eingegangen (der Auftakt mit einer kleinen Schlacht zwischen Werwölfen und Vampiren in einem mittelalterlichen Dorf rockT die Bude harT!), Schauplätze (u. a. ein in den Fels geschlagenes Kloster, Unterwassergefängnis und die Wälder von Vancouver, Kanada als Double für die Karpaten) holen in jeder Szene ein Maximum heraus.
Besonders gefallen hat mir Charaktermime Tony Curran als Ur-Vampir Marcus, der in seinem Bestreben seinen Bruder William (Ur-Werwolf) zu befreien vor nichts und niemanden Gefangene macht, auch nicht vor der eigenen Brut... "A god has no father!" 

Effekte- und härtetechnisch wird hier nochmals eine Schippe drauf gelegt, war doch einigermaßen bass erstaunt wie viel man mit richtig guter Oldschool Miniaturtechnik getrickst hat, nicht wie von mir angenommen überwiegend CGI!
Die Freigabe ab 16 ist fast ein Witz, auch wenn es natürlich reinrassige Fantasy ist, aber so 2-3 Szenen... na ja, echt an der Grenze, mMn!

*Underworld III*: Ziemlich überflüssiges Prequel, da man durch die beiden Vorgänger ganz genau weiß, wie, warum und weshalb sich der Krieg zwischen Vampiren und Werwölfen entwickelt hat. Rhona Mitra als Vampirfürsttochter und kampferprobte Amazone Sonja gefällt mir persönlich um einiges besser als Kate Beckinsale, die Frontsau nimmt man ihr einfach sofort ab. 
Leider, und ich sage wirklich leider, krankt der Film nun mal an seiner Vorhersehbarkeit, denn der Romeo-und-Julia Lovestory werden keinerlei neue Aspekte hinzugefügt - Werwölfe die von den Vampiren als Sklaven gehalten werden, befreien sich, stürmen wieder zurück um noch gefangene Brüdern und Schwestern zu befreien, ziehen sich wieder zurück, schlagen wieder zu... äh, wie, wo was?

Aber ich will nicht ungerecht sein, Michael Sheen als Werwolfanführer Lucian ist erneut grundsympathisch 



Spoiler



und als Zuschauer leidet man mit ihm mit, wenn seine große Liebe von der Sonne zu Asche verbrannt wird.


Zum Ende hin gibt es dann nochmals die große Werwölfe gegen Vampire Randale, da wird dann ganz nett gesuppt und auch mit artistischen Stunts nicht gegeizt, leider aber ist Effektemann Patrick Tatapoulos, der hier statt Len Wiseman die Regie übernahm, kein sonderlich guter Regisseur, denn im Dunklen stattfindende Szenen und Stakkatoschnitt sind nicht gerade gut für die Übersichtlichkeit, aber andererseits haben sich unsere (film)erprobten Augen im Laufe der letzten 10 Jahre schon dran gewöhnt, ja ja.
Als Fan des Franchise macht man nichts verkehrt, nur leider halt ohne Belang, denn als Solofilm, also ohne Kenntnisse aus den beiden Vorgängerfilmen funktioniert der Film noch nicht mal als echtes Prequel.

*Underworld IV*: Der absolute Tiefpunkt. Kate Beckinsale als "Resident Evil" Klon Alice in einem seelenlos stumpfen Mist, bei der ich, der ich bekanntlich mit einem schlichten Gemüt gesegnet worden bin (), mich noch nichtmals über die (fast) Daueraction mit reichlich Krawall und Gematsche zum sonderlich nonchalant Interesse zeigen, verleiten konnte. Es geht irgendwie um den Krieg der Menschen gegen Vampire und Werwölfe und ein Biowaffeninstitut und... näh, hab' ich nicht geschnallt! 
"Alice" hat auf einmal eine Hybridentochter (mir leider mindestens 10 Jahre zu jung), ballert pausenlos Werwölfe blutigst zu Asche und immer, wenn man Ansätze machte, sich einen Reim auf alles zu geben, kommt dann wirklich und wahrhaftig ein Werwolf/Gorilla Monstrum ins Bild, welches mit viel Gebrülle alles kurz und klein schlägt - joah, da lachte der Destruktionsaffine auf! 

Nach 80 Min. Nettospielzeit war es dann auch vorbei. Die Jugendfreigabe ab 16 ist ein Witz, hier werden vollkommen emotionslos Genicke an Geländern gebrochen, ohne Anstrengung Körper in zwei Hälften zerrissen, Kauleisten mit offenen Luft- und Speiseröhren freigelegt, aufgeschlitzt, zerquetscht und zerbombt, immer voll drauf, immer ohne Relevanz, fast so lustig wie Fliegen totklatschen.


----------



## AchtBit (2. Juli 2013)

Man Of Steel

Ich kann eigentlich nix mit Supaman anfangen und hab den nur runtergezerrt damit ich nicht 200MB Breitband Volumen O2 schenken muss. 

Ich kann nur sagen, wer Action mag der wird nach dem Film seinen Aktionanspruch um einiges vergrössert haben. Der Film ist dem Klischee  '1 min. Handlung + 130 min. Reizüberflutung durch FX Feuerwerk mit bumm, peng,  trara Begleitung = schlechteste  Kritik' wie aus dem Lehrbuch entsprungen. Für mich genau mein Geschmack. In dem Fall eindeutig einer der besten Aktion Filme die ich je sah. Den Handlung Kram, den Mancher so toll finden, hab ich 24/7 live aber ohne Vorschau Info.

Ich hab bei dem Film regelrecht geschwitzt und das am Laptop. Wär ich im Kino gewesen, würde ich dann noch 30min wie aufgescheuchtes Huhn durch die Gegend rennen. Die Spannungserzeugung ist, am Adrenalin gemessen, schon nich mehr weit weg von 220v DC pro Sekunde, wieviel da aufgebaut wird


----------



## moe (2. Juli 2013)

A Hole in my heart.
Wieder einer der Filme, deren Cover inkl Text einem die Wolken vom Filmhimmel versprechen.
Ich hab gedacht, das sein ein schöner, schwedischer Independentfilm. 
Nix da. Alles, was man aus der Story hätte rausholen können durch die absolut schlechte Umsetzung verschenkt. Schade.


----------



## Hänschen (2. Juli 2013)

Bong Of The Dead 

Akzeptabler Kiffer/Zombie Film mit ein wenig Splatter und Humor


----------



## iceman650 (2. Juli 2013)

Willkommen bei den Sch'tis

Sowas von geil 
Mehr kann man einfach nicht sagen, aber ich habe mich sowas von köstlich amüsiert


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Juli 2013)

Get the gringo mit Mel Gibson

Mal wieder ein ganz guter Mel Gibson Film. Auch Teilweise sehr Spannend. So ne Art Payback in Mexico.. Gebe dem Film 

8,5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2013)

Zwar diesmal nur im TV aber immer sehenswert, 08/15


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. Juli 2013)

How High 8/10 

Super lustiger Kifferfilm


----------



## Tripleh84 (3. Juli 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> How High 8/10
> 
> Super lustiger Kifferfilm


 
Was riecht denn hier so??

Cannabis for Men


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toppstreifen, so stell' ich mir 's urige Piratenleben auch vor! Mit lauter gutbestückten Weibern, die wahlweise den Säbel schwingen oder polieren!


----------



## happypcuser (5. Juli 2013)

Man Of Steel


----------



## heartcell (5. Juli 2013)

four lions^^

och scheen lustig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2013)

Safe Todsicher


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Safe Todsicher


 
Ja, der Film ist wirklich super.


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Juli 2013)

World War Z - fand ihn gelungen.


----------



## Hänschen (6. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja, der Film ist wirklich super.


 
Zu "Safe - Todsicher" :

Der Film traumatisiert einen für den Rest des Tages


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Zu "Safe - Todsicher" :
> 
> Der Film traumatisiert einen für den Rest des Tages


 
Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (6. Juli 2013)

Vllt. weil er ihn für schlecht hält.

Ich würde 5/10 sagen ... Jason Statham der nen Sandwich frisst und Asiaten und korrupte Bullen bekämpft


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Juli 2013)

Mick-Jogger schrieb:


> Vllt. weil er ihn für schlecht hält.
> 
> Ich würde 5/10 sagen ... Jason Statham der nen Sandwich frisst und Asiaten und korrupte Bullen bekämpft


 
Ahh ok.


----------



## YuT666 (6. Juli 2013)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder Pitch Black ...

9/10 - Für mich einer der besten des Sci-Fi Genres. Minimaler eher als Kammerspiel gehalten und nicht so übertrieben wie manch andere.

Ausserdem gleich im Anschluß ...

*The Men Who Fell*

Sci-Fi Movie, daß wohl kaum einer kennt - kleines Budget, aber es wurde optisch und atmosphärisch viel daraus gemacht.

8.5/10


----------



## Hänschen (6. Juli 2013)

Safe - Todsicher traumatisiert mit der trostlosen Situation, da sterben einfach alle bis auf den Statham und die Kleine 

Die Frau von dem stirbt ja quasi gleich am Anfang auf brutalste Weise, das geht dann so trostlos weiter.



Wenn die neuen Filme mit Statham genauso werden dann verzichte ich lieber, ich will mir ja nicht den Tag verderben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2013)

Parker mit Jason St... nur die Lopez passt nicht in den Film


----------



## ManChild (7. Juli 2013)

Denk wie ein Mann 7,5/10.


----------



## MOD6699 (8. Juli 2013)

World War Z - 5/10

Hatte mir mehr erhofft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2013)

Louis de Funes " die große Sause ". 10 / 10 ist und bleibt Kult


----------



## stone-cold (8. Juli 2013)

Monster UNI 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2013)

Hitman Jeder stirbt alleine & Machete


----------



## Hänschen (8. Juli 2013)

War of the Arrows


Ziemlicher Mist, er wurde so mies dass ich ausmachen musste vor dem obligatorischen Ende.

Da wird wieder voll die Hasskurve aufgebaut, danach muss der Held und Co. alles rächen blabla - die Heldin ist Geisel und bald an der Reihe ins Beischlaf-Zelt des bösen Anführers gerufen zu werden


----------



## mds51 (9. Juli 2013)

Der Nebel 8/10 (colorierte Fassung...s/w kommt demnächst nochmal hinterher)

The Man with the Iron Fist 6/10 ... teilweise nette Splatter-Effekte, teilweises miese CGI-Gedöns

Mission Impossible 4 3/10  bin zum Ende eingeschlafen..

Stirb Langsam 5 2/10  DAS hätten sie sich sparen können!


----------



## Rolk (9. Juli 2013)

Green Lantern
5 bis 6 von 10

Fängt ziemlich schrottig an, wird dann aber noch halbwegs sehenswert.


----------



## YuT666 (9. Juli 2013)

Mal seit langem mal wieder was im TV ...

Zum 1000x Predator ... durchtränkt mit besch******* Werbung, aber wie bei manchen Actionern aus den 80ern kann ich mich auch diesem nicht entziehen. Hat man mal damit angefangen muss man sich den Streifen bis zum Ende geben.

9/10

Also dann auf weitere 1000x ...


----------



## Hänschen (11. Juli 2013)

Cloud Atlas

Guter Film im Stil von Inception, aber viel verträglicher.
Und mit ethno-Botschaft, sollte man sich ansehen.


@YuT666:   Die alten Schauspieler früher hatten noch Seelen im Leib ^^


----------



## Hänschen (11. Juli 2013)

Postal

Krass, sollte man mal gesehen haben


----------



## Sieben (11. Juli 2013)

Puh, "Manborg"

Krasser Trashfilm  . Sehr billig gemacht mit minimalen Budget. Fand ihn selber Lustig (selbstironisch). Hat coole retrocomputerstyle Mucke  .


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Film, der mich persönlich sehr überrascht hat, denn lange Zeit schob ich ihn aus einer zeitweiligen Aversion ggü. seines Hauptdarstellers immer wieder beiseite, aber besser spät als nie ward er dann doch gesehen.

Viele von uns haben sicherlich vom 20. Juli 1944 gehört, dem Symboltag des misslungenen Bombenanschlags auf Adolf Hitler während einer seiner Lagebesprechungen in der Wolfsschanze zu Rastenburg, Dorf Görlitz, Ostpreußen (heute Polen), verübt durch Claus Schenk Graf von Stauffenberg und seine Mitverschwörer.

Ich weiß, es ist immer heikel, wenn Hollywood historische Ereignisse fürs Entertainment aufbereitet, aber hier soll es auch nicht um eine schnöde Aufarbeitung gehen, jedenfalls nicht nur, sondern um auch ein "Begreifbar machen - Fühlbar machen" des heutzutage schon fast mythischen Stauffenberg. Und bevor ich versuche, dies ein wenig näher aufgrund meines persönlichen Empfindens darzulegen, nur so viel: Es gelingt.

Man spürt förmlich die Härte dieser letzten zwei Kriegsjahre, die auch bei den Offizieren immer mehr zur Einsicht führt, der Krieg ist hoffnungslos verloren. Man mag dies heutzutage nicht begreifen können, aber die fast bedingungslose Treue die die Offiziere, welche aus dem Adel rekrutiert wurden, dem Führer auf Leben und Tod schworen, war in weiten Teilen todernst.
Nein, natürlich waren Stauffenberg und ein Großteil seiner Mitverschwörer aus weiteren Offizieren und Großbürgertum keine Demokraten in dem Sinne, wie wir es heutzutage verstehen, sondern 100% überzeugte Nationalpatrioten die fest von den unterschiedlichen Ständen und der Vorherrschaft durch Geburtsrecht überzeugt waren, aber was ist im Leben schon perfekt?

Der Film beginnt mit der Attacke auf ein Panzerkorps in Afrika, bei dem Stauffenberg einen Arm, zwei Finger der anderen Hand und ein Auge verlor. Was einen als Zuschauer vielleicht etwas frösteln lässt, ist die scheinbare Gelassenheit mit der Stauffenberg dies alles weg steckt, andererseits auch nicht unglaubwürdig, wenn man die Zeiten bedenkt.

Tom Cruise, mit dem Image des überchargierenden Sonnyboys ausgestattet, zeigt hier die nötige Zurückhaltung... in den Szenen mit seiner Frau Nina (Carice van Houten) und den fünf gemeinsamen Kindern Berthold, Heimeran, Franz-Ludwig, Valerie und Konstanze, merkt der geneigte Zuschauer förmlich Stauffenbergs Sehnsucht nach einer besseren Zukunft. Und Tom Cruise schafft dies ohne viele Worte und ohne übertriebene Mimik.

Die titelgebende Operation Walküre wird natürlich mediumbedingt zu schnell abgehandelt, aber als Zuschauer, der den entsetzlichen zweiten Weltkrieg nur aus Erinnerungen von Großeltern und ggf. Urgroßeltern kennt, wird es so zu einer Vorstellung dessen wie es damals gewesen sein mag.
Die Zaudereien, die Unentschlossenheit, die Eifersüchteleien der Beteiligten, die Missgriffe bis hin zur Ausweglosigkeit und letztendlich Scheitern des Unterfangens, all dies gewinnt hier durch erstklassige Darbietungen aller Beteiligten.

Tom Cruise überzeugt mich als Stauffenberg vollauf, er bringt die Entschlossenheit, aber auch die teilweise Sensibilität seiner Figur wirklich gut herüber.
Carice van Houten als seine Frau Nina gibt dem Film mit ihrer fast zerbrechlich wirkenden Anmut in den Momenten zwischen ihr, ihrem Mann und deren Kindern diese Momente von Menschlichkeit inmitten einer Zeit von unvorstellbarem Tod und Leid.
Bill Nighy (Vampirfürst Viktor aus den "Underworld" Filmen) als General der Infanterie Olbricht, der erkannt hat, der Nationalsozialismus ist am Ende, gefällt mir auch sehr gut, seine vordergründige Beherrschung verbirgt nur sein Verlangen nach einem Befreiungssschlag, auch wenn er seine Beteiligung am Anschlag, wie so viele andere, nicht überleben sollte.

Herausragende Momente:

Fast alle Kriegsministeriumsbediensteten offenbaren sich in einem Moment in dem man als Zuschauer denkt, Stauffenberg wird von der Berliner Polizei nun abgeführt, als ihn Unterstützende. Es dauert einen Moment, bis man realisiert, auch der Berliner Polizeichef ist auf Stauffenbergs Seite. Bewegende Szene.

Die ins Bamberger Exil flüchtende Gräfin Stauffenberg mitsamt der fünf Kinder. Der Wagen hält nochmals an und sie umarmt und küsst ihn ohne Worte nochmals minutenlang. Hat mich voll getroffen.

Stauffenbergs und General Olbrichts Exekution im Innenhof des Bendlerblocks.
Nein, hier wurde nicht heroisch in Zeitlupe gestorben, sondern gnädigerweise schnell durch Kugeln.

Stauffenberg zu Olbricht: "Sieh ihnen in die Augen, wenn sie dich erschießen, dann behalten sie dich in Erinnerung!"

Und ja, wenn Claus Schenk Graf von Stauffenberg mit seinen letzten Worten "Es lebe unser heiliges Deutschland!" zersiebt wird, dann muss man sich erst mal sacken lassen. Hat mich unfassbar berührt.

---




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Hänschen (12. Juli 2013)

Assault Girls  

Billige Low-Budget Produktion aber doch recht unterhaltsam wer es etwas trance-ig mag ^^


----------



## marcus022 (12. Juli 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> denn lange Zeit schob ich ihn aus einer zeitweiligen Aversion ggü. seines Hauptdarstellers immer wieder beiseite


 
Ging mir genauso


Meine letzten Filme waren "Das Fenster zum Hof", "Der Mann der zuviel wusste" und "Akte X-Der Film". Durch die Bank, Weltklasse.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr mal wieder so richtig Bock auf hirnentkernte, spannungsbefreite  Actiongülle mit riesigen Plotholes, Arschlochdarstellern und nach dem  Abspann instant auftretende Demenz?

Dann ist der fünfte Teil der legendären Stirb langsam Reihe genau richtig!
Auf einmal erscheint einem der auch schon nicht ganz runde vierte Teil  wie Perlen vor die Säue, denn Bruces Filmsohn ist einfach nur ein  unsympathisches Dauerarschloch, der Bösewicht NOCH unterirdischer als im  letzten Teil, die Story vollkommen Banane (Dekontaminierungslaster über  Tschernobyl... B-i-t-c-h, please!) und Bruce himself grinst sich wohl auch  nur einen ab ob des dicken Schecks.

But wait... der soll doch 100 Millionen Dollar gekostet haben, der muss doch gut sein!
Komm, drehen wir in Russland mit viel Krawall eine Autoverfolgungsjagd mit lauter Kollateralschäden!

Komm, lass uns eine ganze Etage mit viel Krawall KAPOTTBALLERN und Bruce nicht einmal Deckung nehmen müssen lassen!

Komm, lass uns die eben schon bis auf weiteres unbewohnbar zerballerte Etage, ach was, mehrere Etagen eines  Hotels KAPOTTBALLERN! Und geil mit'm Hubschrauber dann rein ballern! Und  Bruce und seinen Arschlochsohn ohne Schramme aus dicken Glasfenstern  mit ganz zufällig bereitstehender Baustellenrutsche ohne größere  Schramme davon kommen lassen!

Komm, lass sie am Ende ohne Schutzkleidung durch Tschernobyl alles platt  machen! Und Bruce als Tausendsassa an einer Karre am Hubschrauber des  Bösewichts herunter hängen lassen. Und ihn mit Karacho den  Schleuderabwurf in eine schöne Glasverkleidung ohne einen einzigen  Splitter über die Bühne gehen lassen!
Ja, und am Ende müssen wir noch einen lustigen Witz über radioaktiv bedingte Glatzenbildung einbauen!

Wer sich jetzt übrigens denkt, der Extended Cut rettet den Film: Nein,  absolut nicht. Bisschen mehr Verfolgungsjagdrandale, ein blutiger  Kopfschuss mehr, ein länger grimmig am Schießstand drein blickender  Bruce, dafür aber eine rausgeschnittene McClane Filmtochter und der Film  endet nun 



Spoiler



mitten einfach so in Russland.


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. Juli 2013)

Parker - 7/10

Hat nicht wirklich so überzeugt. Da hatte Statham schon wesentlich besser Filme rausgebracht. Irgendwie sind diese Unterweltkriegsfilme solangsam auch ziemlich aufgebraucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2013)

Vom letzten Stirb langsam war ich sehr enttäuscht.
Wirkt alles nicht mehr so authentisch. Auch dass sein Sohn plötzlich Top Spion ist, wirkt nicht glaubwürdig.

Den letzten Film, den ich gesehen habe, war im Flieger. Da lief "Man of Steel". Der war gut.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Dirty Harry kommt zurück*_

Schon nach einer halben Stunde hat Inspektor Callahan bereits sieben Verbrecher abgeknallt, seinem Vorgesetzten kräftig ins Gesicht geschissen, einem gerade Freigesprochenen noch im Gerichtsgebäude gedroht, ihn wie Hundescheiße zu zerquetschen und einen alten Mafiasack dermaßen eingeschüchtert, dass der noch an Ort und Stelle (der Hochzeit seiner Tochter) an 'nem Herzkapser verreckt ist! Großes Kino!

So  was traut sich heute in Zeiten der Gleichmacherei keiner mehr so zu  drehen... Callahan ist der letzte Dinosaurier, nur hat er den Untergang  der Dinosaurier irgendwie überlebt... er hasst einfach alles: Schwule, N-e-g-e-r, Ausländer, linksliberale Weichflöten, Leben, Tod, zu viel Zucker  im schwarzen Kaffee und kriminellen Abschaum aller Couleur.


----------



## moe (14. Juli 2013)

Jack Reacher.
Guter Film, auch wenn Tom Cruise n bisschen zu geleckt für die Rolle wirkt. Anfangs noch etwas langwierig, steigert sich der Film immer weiter, bis er schließlich ein passendes Ende findet. Ein ehrlicher Film, hier machens die kleinen Details aus.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (14. Juli 2013)

Das Bourne Vermächtnis 

Ein solider Film aber irgendwie fehlt mir da was ... ach ja Matt Damon


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2013)

James Bond 007 - Liebesgrüße aus Moskau.


----------



## X2theZ (15. Juli 2013)

gestern:

jack reacher - 7/10
gute story - arge patzer sind mir jetzt beim ersten mal gucken nicht aufgefallen.
passende schauspieler ergaben ein stimmiges gesamtbild und ein wiedersehen auf der leinwand zw. tom cruise und robert duwall
haben mich nach dem film sofort nach der dvd "tage des donners" stöbern lassen XD
und was mir wirklich richtig RICHTIG gut gefallen hat, waren die schlägereien!
da hatte ich seit langem wieder mal das gefühl, dass diese authentisch inszeniert wurden.
bei prügelszenen besteht ja meistens die gefahr, dass es zu sehr nach jacky chan oder vielleicht sogar wrestling aussieht.
aber hier ganz anders!
also insgesamt ein wirklich guter action-thriller mit guter story 
(die anfängliche angst, dass ich 2 std. meines lebens vergeude, weil tom cruise selbst regie führte, war komplett ungerechtfertigt und dadurch noch überraschender, dass mir der film so gut gefiel ^^)


ziehmlich beste freunde - 2/10
die message ist angekommen. die szenen, die etwas zum schmunzeln anregten, kann man auf einer hand abzählen.
mein eindruck zieht sich unaufhörlich durch die französische filmgeschichte... 
die sollten, das filmemachen wirklich jemand anderem überlassen.


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juli 2013)

House at the end of the street - 7,5/10

Klischeehaft und vorhersehbar, hat mich trotzdem gut unterhalten.


----------



## Anticrist (15. Juli 2013)

Evil Dead 2013 ... naja.. 5/10 .. hab nach dem sehr guten Trailer wohl zu viel erwartet
Gangster Squad - 7/10 .. gute Unterhaltung 
Broken City 5/10 .. zu  langatmig, wenig Spannung


----------



## debalz (15. Juli 2013)

Trollhunter 7,5/ 10

Überraschend sehenswerter und unterhaltsamer Film im Blairwitch-Doku-Style über Trolle in Norwegen.


----------



## robbe (15. Juli 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> gestern:
> 
> 
> ziehmlich beste freunde - 2/10
> ...


 
Endlich mal jemand der den Film nicht in den höchsten Tönen lobt, bin ähnlicher Meinung. Mir ist klar was der Film vermitteln soll, trotzdem find ich ihn einfach nur langweilig. Die paar wenigen Stellen, die lustig sein sollen, könnens dann auch nicht mehr reißen. 3/10

Letztens World War Z gesehen. Wenn man nicht mit der Erwartung ran geht, einen waschechten Zombiefilm mit Blut ohne Ende zu sehen, dann ist er garnicht so schlecht. In die Geschichtsbücher geht er aber sicher nicht ein. 6/10.


----------



## Rodian (15. Juli 2013)

Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2   8/10 

Nicht so gut wie der Erste aber doch sehr Lustig.


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Juli 2013)

Soll ja angeblich auch eine ungeschnittene Version von World War Z auf BlueRay kommen


----------



## Pexii (16. Juli 2013)

The Avengers bin aber nach dem Anfang eingeschlafen


----------



## stone-cold (16. Juli 2013)

21 Jumpstreet. -10/10.  Ja das soll -10 heißen. Selten so einen hohlen, ununterhaltsamen langweiligen Mi*T gesehen. Da war die Serie damals aber um Welten besser.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (16. Juli 2013)

Ich fand 21 Jumpstreet gerade weils so hohl ist super  komischerweise finde ich mistige filme immer lustiger je älter ich werde... früher hatte ich noch ansprüche xD

ich hab mir zuletzt Inglourious Basterds angeschaut. Wenige Szenen sind scho brutal, gefällt mir aber, weils nich Splattermäßig mit hunderten Litern Blut is... Leider find ich BradPitts Rolle bissl platt und auch seine Sprüche. Hab mir da bissl mehr tiefe erwartet.

Wertung 9,5 von 10, man sollte ihn schon mal gesehn haben


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Juli 2013)

2:37

Sehr, sehr guter Film wie ich finde. Handelt von verschiedenen Schülern, die alle ihre Probleme haben und als Suizidkandidaten in Frage kommen. Das Ende ist dann aber der Hammer, der Film lenkt einen die ganze Zeit über in eine andere Richtung und das Ende ist dann schon fast ein Schlag in die Margengrube, da doch ziemlich brutal, aber nicht unrealistisch. Äußerst sehenswert!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qo16TPTmc7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Westfale_09 (16. Juli 2013)

Kindsköpfe 2 in der Preview  Super guter Film. Witz, lustig und immer lockere Sprüche. Ideal für einen Kinobesuch.

Kann euch den Film echt ans Herz legen.  10/10


----------



## genetikk (17. Juli 2013)

Gangster Squad 

sehr geil!


----------



## Hänschen (17. Juli 2013)

War of the Wizards

Nunja man kann ihn sich gespannt bis zum Ende reinziehen ohne größere Schäden zu befürchten


----------



## Hänschen (18. Juli 2013)

Die fantastische Welt von Oz

Sehr nett und hübsch gemacht ...... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## Hänschen (19. Juli 2013)

The Dinosaur Project

Guter Film mit ein wenig Dinos im Dschungel ........ zum Kaufen eher für Sammler/Fans, aber zum Ausleihen perfekt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2013)

Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben 07/10
Die fantastische Welt von / Nicht mein Fall
Officer Down - Dirty Copland 05/10


----------



## alexq (21. Juli 2013)

Get the Gringo  7.5/10  Ich war positiv überrascht


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juli 2013)

beverly hills cop 3 8/10


----------



## beren2707 (21. Juli 2013)

Girls against boys 6/10

Schade, hatte Potenzial und ist an sich auch durchaus gelungen, allerdings doch etwas sehr vorhersehbar und inkonsequent.


----------



## stone-cold (21. Juli 2013)

Eragon 7.5/10


----------



## YuT666 (21. Juli 2013)

Cyborg Cop mit David Bradley ...

Typischer early 90s Actioner mit einem wie immer durchschnittlichen Bradley.

7/10 ... da es halt "mein Style" ist ...


Deadly Revenge – Das Brooklyn Massaker

Man kann über Segal sagen was man will. Für die "Fans" sind die meisten seiner Movies absolut brauchbar. Dieser hier ist einer meiner Faves. Liegt aber auch ein wenig an William Forsythe der den Psycho mimt.

8.5/10


----------



## Pexii (22. Juli 2013)

Kindsköpfe und bald Kindsköpfe 2


----------



## daslu (22. Juli 2013)

Parker


----------



## Juanfang (22. Juli 2013)

Papillon ----- immer wieder gern


----------



## MOD6699 (22. Juli 2013)

Pacific Rim - 3/10 Schrott


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2013)

Point Blank - Aus kurzer Distanz


----------



## Niza (22. Juli 2013)

Ich ziehe mir gerade die gesamte Star Trek Voyager Serie rein.
mehrere Folgen täglich. 
so ca.  4 - 5 im Durchschnitt am Tag.
Habe sie komplett auf DVD.
Bin bei Staffel 4.

Spannend ist sie ,
Auch wenn die eine oder andere Folge einen auf den Magen schlägt.
Oder man total verwierrt ist .
Sind trotzdem viele gute Folgen dabei.
8 von 10 Punkten

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## skywalkerja (22. Juli 2013)

Evil Dead - eher langweilig. Das Original ist besser bzw. kultiger.


----------



## doceddy (22. Juli 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Pacific Rim - 3/10 Schrott


 
Weil? Vllt hast du den nicht im Kino geschaut  Oder war dir die Story zu flach? Aber bei so einem Film geht man eigentlich nur wegen Effekten hin. Und die waren sehr gut. Sogar das 3D fand ich zum ersten mal richtig gut angewendet.


----------



## Pexii (22. Juli 2013)

Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. Juli 2013)

doceddy schrieb:


> Weil? Vllt hast du den nicht im Kino geschaut  Oder war dir die Story zu flach? Aber bei so einem Film geht man eigentlich nur wegen Effekten hin. Und die waren sehr gut. Sogar das 3D fand ich zum ersten mal richtig gut angewendet.



Dito!

Man(n) sollte den Film sehen als das was er ist!
Schauspielerich und Story ist absoluter Müll, aber es macht spaß wenn alles kaputt geht.
Und darum geht es im Film.
Ich geb 8,5/10


----------



## YuT666 (23. Juli 2013)

Warum muss man anderen immer die eigene Meinung aufdrängen. Er schreibt wie er den Film findet und fertig. Egal ob man den jeweiligen Film als das sieht was er ist ... oder auch nicht ... kann man ihn trotzdem ******* oder gut finden. Geschmäcker sind bar jeglicher Diskussion, also fo.

@Thema:

Leviathan aus den späten 80ern. Ich zitiere mal mein eigenes vor ein paar Jahren besch... geschriebenes Review.



> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]
> Leviathan (1989)
> 
> Als die Besatzung einer Unterwasserbasis kurz vor Ende Ihrer Schicht in einem tiefen Meeresgraben auf das Wrack eines russischen Schiffes stösst, nimmt das Unheil seinen Lauf ...
> ...


----------



## stone-cold (23. Juli 2013)

Tiger and Dragon 8/10.


----------



## Deeron (23. Juli 2013)

Das ist das Ende (Gestern in der Sneak ) 

9/10 Total sinnfreier, abgedrehter, versauter aber urkomischer Weltuntergangsfilm. 

Am besten zu genießen in einer kleinen Gruppe mit ein paar Bierchen. Die Ernsthaftigkeit sollte man zu hause lassen.


----------



## Hänschen (23. Juli 2013)

The men who fell


Überraschend gut gemacht wenn man das Genre mag und verträgt.
Mit teilweise nur 2 Schauspielern sehr gut aufgebaute Spannungskurve und toller deutscher Synchro, geht er immer mehr ab und endet im furiosen Finale.
Billigfilme müssen nicht schlecht sein wie man an diesem Beispiel wieder mal sieht.

Aber wie gesagt mehr für Nerds 



PS: danke für die Erwähnung dieses Filmes hier - hat sich echt gelohnt trotz mangelnder Space-Action ....... geht mehr in die Sparte Horror-Thriller.


----------



## YuT666 (23. Juli 2013)

Ja, einer meines Faves.


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Juli 2013)

Ja stimmt ich hätte ellenlange Begründungen schreiben können wieso und warum, letztlich fand ich aber sämtliche Beweggründe meines "Urteils" in dem Wort "Schrott" am passenden zusammen gefasst 

PS: ich finde auch die Transformerfilme Schrott ohne einen jemals komplett gesehen zu haben


----------



## Hänschen (23. Juli 2013)

Zieht euch mal "Octalus - Deep Rising" rein ....... der haut rein 

Wenn ihr schon über Tiefsee redet.


----------



## Hänschen (23. Juli 2013)

Django Unchained

Naja, der Film scheint 3 bis 4 verschiedene Genres zu vereinen, vom Kopfgeldjäger bis Infiltrator mit einem Schuss Komödie.

Keinesfalls ist es eine Ballerorgie wie die alten Western, gegen Schluss hin musste ich mich überwinden um es weiter anzusehen (ich tippe gerade diese Zeilen nebenher  .... oh voll das Drama auch noch).


----------



## Niza (23. Juli 2013)

Pexii schrieb:


> Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2


 
Wie ist der eigentlich ?
kann der mit dem 1sten Teil mithalten?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Eftilon (23. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir innerhalb von 2 Wochen die komplette Kerie Battlestar Galactica reingezogen, inclusive Pilot, Razor & The Plan


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2013)

Tron (1982) [Blu-Ray]

Meiner Meinung nach immer noch der Meilenstein aller computeranimierten Filme! Und dazu noch ein echter Klassiker! 

8,5/10


----------



## Hänschen (24. Juli 2013)

Die Battlestar Galactica Serie ist so stressig gedreht, ich hab als sie ausgestrahlt wurde regelmäßig umschalten müssen.


----------



## Razier (24. Juli 2013)

Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2
Noch besser als Teil 1
8,5/10


----------



## Anti-terroa (24. Juli 2013)

The World War Z 

Mal wieder ein geiler Kinofilm


----------



## Hänschen (24. Juli 2013)

Stirb Langsam 5


Krasse Action bis zum Ende, die Story grad noch plausibel 

Und am Ende sieht man auch noch so einen *Spoiler* wie bei Medal of Honour, was will man mehr 


Man merkt aber dass Hollywood die Gegner des Guten langsam ausgehen, man muss sich die Feinde richtig aus den Fingern saugen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (24. Juli 2013)

The Company You Keep - Die Akte Grant 

9,5 / 10

Sehr guter Film, kann man wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Westfale_09 (24. Juli 2013)

Ohne Limit 7/10 

Gute schauspielerische Leistung. Kann man empfehlen, wenn man so ein Genre mag.


----------



## DB1978 (26. Juli 2013)

World War Z - einfach nur genial, wenn man auf so etwas steht


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2013)

Der war im Kino vor kurzem!


----------



## danomat (26. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Der war im Kino vor kurzem!



Und?

Kindsköpfe 2   4/10

Also der 1. teil war echt genial. 
Ab in den 2.  
aber naja. Teilweise echt lustig aber insgesamt total überdreht und einfach nur kitschig


----------



## ManChild (26. Juli 2013)

Life of Pi 6/10.


----------



## MiniWire (26. Juli 2013)

Der Hobbit auf BluRay


----------



## Hänschen (27. Juli 2013)

Zatoichi - der blinde Samurai


Krasser Schlitzerfilm (Parodie ?)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2013)

Zettl 6 / 10
Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel 8 / 10
Lockout 10 / 10


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Juli 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Stirb Langsam 5
> 
> 
> Krasse Action bis zum Ende, die Story grad noch plausibel
> ...


 
Da muss ich mal nachbohren.  Findest du den wirklich so gut? Weil gerade die Action fand ich mehr als nur schlecht. Kein Vergleich zu Teil 1/2 und gewisser Weise noch 3.
Dazu die ständigen schlechten Sprüche, wie alt John doch geworden ist.


----------



## Hänschen (28. Juli 2013)

Nunja die Action in Stirb Langsam 5 kommt nicht an die Topfilme ran, aber das kann man nicht erwarten - wäre auch etwas zuviel verlangt ständig auf Topniveau.

Dafür gibt's wieder mal dicke HIND Gunship Action, das kann man gar nicht genug honorieren  - und soviele Stürze der Schauspieler, diese Ragdoll Einlagen kriegt man in keinem anderen Film.


----------



## Hänschen (28. Juli 2013)

Shoot 'em up

Krasser Film, ihn geil zu nennen wäre etwas gewaltverherrlichend - bei sovielen Toten    ..... aber es ist definitiv eine Parodie.


----------



## YuT666 (28. Juli 2013)

Pentagramm - Die Macht des Bösen 

Eigentlich Lou Diamond Phillips' bester Film. 1990, da war die Welt noch in Ordnung und ich noch in den besten Jahren. Jeff Kober mimt wie fast immer den Bösewicht ... aber nie wieder so gut wie hier.

8.5/10


----------



## Hänschen (29. Juli 2013)

Ja in den 90ern war die Welt noch nicht so verseucht 

*offtopic hust*


----------



## Low (29. Juli 2013)

Memento
Ich weiß ja nicht...7/10

Alles, was wir geben mussten
6/10, einmal gucken reicht

Domino - Live Fast, Die Young
4/10, gut zum Einschlafen


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. Juli 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Memento
> Ich weiß ja nicht...7/10
> 
> Alles, was wir geben mussten
> ...



Memento 7?


----------



## Low (29. Juli 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Memento 7?


 

Die letzte halbe Stunde ist sehr gut aber der Rest bringt mich fast zum kotzen.


----------



## eNortiz (29. Juli 2013)

ParaNorman 5/10

Hat mich nicht gerade begeistert...


----------



## Hänschen (30. Juli 2013)

Outpost - Zum Kämpfen geboren

Halbwegs anschaubar, ein paar Schwächen hier und da ...... sollte er euch in die Hände fallen macht ihr nicht viel falsch damit, aber unbedingt kaufen oder leihen muss man nicht


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Juli 2013)

8 Mile  8/10 

Immer wieder ein guter Film für Zwischendurch. Sehr gute Geschichte und gute Schauspieler


----------



## belugma (30. Juli 2013)

Fast and Furious 6 (Kino)
iwas mit Rider (TV)^^


----------



## ManChild (31. Juli 2013)

Fast and Furious 6          7,5/10


----------



## OctoCore (31. Juli 2013)

Ich musste mal wieder ein paar TV-Aufzeichnungen der letzten Zeit von der Platte runtergucken:

The Book of Eli  - 4/10 -- verkitscht bibelfester Mad-Max-Abklatsch, 4 Punkte für Gary Oldman - total souverän als Bösewicht (wie fast immer)

Ohne Limit - 9/10 -- Alle Macht durch Drogen, unerwartet gut, ein Extrapunkt wegen des fehlenden moralischen Zeigefingers.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2013)

Buck Rogers


----------



## Rodian (1. August 2013)

Oblivion 8/10 

Gute Story, beeindruckende Bilder. Hat mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## beren2707 (1. August 2013)

Ghostmaker 6,5/10

Standard-B-Movie, leider weder gruselig noch spannend. Ansonsten sehr solide gemacht und trotz des Budgets überraschend "professionell". Bis auf die deutsche Synchro, die sollte man sich nicht geben.


----------



## mds51 (1. August 2013)

Silver Linnings 5/10 Hat mich nach guten Rezensionen echt enttäuscht.
BAIT - Haie im Supermarkt 8/10, ganz ordentlich für eine Australische Produktion.
King of New York 7/10


----------



## Hänschen (1. August 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Buck Rogers


 
Von welchem Jahr ?


----------



## Re4dt (1. August 2013)

Kindsköpfe 2 9/10

Selten so gelacht. Kenne den ersten nicht und bin einfach so ins Kino.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Last Boy Scout - Das Ziel ist Überleben*_

„Ich hab gestern Deine Frau getroffen.“ - „Woher weisst du, dass es  meine Frau war?“ - „Weil sie gesagt hat, ihr Mann sieht aus wie ein  verwichster Zuhälter mit Hut.“

Ein toller Film aus einer Zeit, in der Bruce Willis noch cool ist, weil er cool ist und nicht weil er Bruce Willis ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Von welchem Jahr ?


 
Keine Ahnung, müsste aber noch in den 80ern sein 

Den Film Voll abgezockt 05/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. August 2013)

The Amazing Spiderman 9 / 10
Rescue Dawn 8 / 10


----------



## Multithread (4. August 2013)

Ich, einfach Unverbesserlich 2
8/10 War gut und auch Lustig, hätte aber hier und da noch etwas besser sein können.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. August 2013)

Cowboys & Aliens   7/10


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2013)

Ip man 2  10/10. Einfach genial der Film.


----------



## Andrews (4. August 2013)

Pacific Rim 7/10
Gesetz der Rache 7/10


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. August 2013)

The International 10/10

für mich einer der besten filme, die es gibt. spannend und real


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (5. August 2013)

21 and over  6,5/10

Besser als ich gedacht hatte.
Konnte doch öfters mal lachen. 
Wer auf simplen Humor steht, der kann ihn sich ruhig anschaun.


----------



## Rodian (5. August 2013)

The Last Stand 7/10 

Ganz gut gemacht, typischer Arnie Film halt. Die ZR1 hätte ich auch gern


----------



## MOD6699 (5. August 2013)

Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2 - 7/10

War teilweise wirklich witzig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2013)

Interview with a Hitman 08/10


----------



## marcus022 (5. August 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> The International 10/10


 
In Sachen Kamera/Bild Extraklasse. Tom Tykwer ist schon ein guter. Seine Vorstellung von diesem Film erlaubte keine ungeraden Linien. Das sieht man wenn er z.B. ein Panoramablick von einem Stadtteil zeigt. 

Bei mir ebenfalls volle Punktzahl.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2013)

Shootout Keine Gnade mit Onkel Stallone


----------



## Hänschen (6. August 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Shootout Keine Gnade mit Onkel Stallone


 
Den krieg ich morgen in den Briefkasten, von Lovefilm 



Oh und : Mobile Suit Gundam - The Movie     ............. taugt, komisch das ich den erst jetzt sah ^^


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (6. August 2013)

marcus022 schrieb:


> In Sachen Kamera/Bild Extraklasse. Tom Tykwer ist schon ein guter. Seine Vorstellung von diesem Film erlaubte keine ungeraden Linien. Das sieht man wenn er z.B. ein Panoramablick von einem Stadtteil zeigt.
> 
> Bei mir ebenfalls volle Punktzahl.



Es gibt Defintiv Filme die viel viel bessere Bildqualität haben


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. August 2013)

A Beautiful Mind 10/10
Zeit des Erwachens 9/10
Der Beweis - Liebe zwischen Genie und Wahnsinn 8/10
Rain Man 9/10


----------



## marcus022 (6. August 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Es gibt Defintiv Filme die viel viel bessere Bildqualität haben


 
Also hat "Extraklasse" noch eine Steigerung. Gut zu wissen. Mir gehts um den Stil und der ist Extraklasse


----------



## debalz (7. August 2013)

The Bay  8/10

wirklich guter, spannender "Ökohorror" im Dokustyle. Das erschreckende ist, dass das grundsätzliche Szenario gar nicht soweit von der Realität entfernt ist!


----------



## Rodian (7. August 2013)

Flight 7/10

Fing ganz gut an wurde zum Ende aber etwas langatmig. Trotzdem guter Film.


----------



## Fexzz (7. August 2013)

Pacific Rim 8/10

Einfach geil. Einfach nur geile Action, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Perfekter "Hirn aus und einfach genießen"-Film. Hat der gute Guilermo del Toro wirklich exzellent umgesetzt,

kann den ganzen Hate um den Film garnicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## YuT666 (7. August 2013)

Nachtfalken

Hauer & Stallone ... wohl eines der besten 80er Movies und unter meinen Alltime Top 10. Ein Grund mehr, warum ich mit den hochstilisierten Hochglanz & Popcorn Kram von heute nicht mehr recht viel anfangen kann.

9/10


----------



## Rodian (8. August 2013)

Hangover 3   5/10

Kommt für mich einfach nicht an die ersten beiden teile ran und passt auch irgendwie nicht gut in die Geschichte.


----------



## Andrews (8. August 2013)

The Untouchables (Die Unbestechlichen) 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2013)

Hell Boy Teil 2


----------



## YuT666 (8. August 2013)

Escape from New York

Kurt Russels bester und wohlverdient unter meinen Top 3. Nach The Thing und Assault on Precinct 13 wohl Carpenters drittes Meisterwerk. Ein Haufen bekannter alte "Helden" mit dabei und ******* ... ich steht auf den Film. Ich bau mit ne Zeitmaschine ... will wieder in die 80er. Das ist wie ne Sucht.

10/10


----------



## mds51 (8. August 2013)

Runaway Girl 7/10


----------



## Vily (8. August 2013)

The road 8/10


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2013)

Indirious 10/10


----------



## Matthy (10. August 2013)

Das ist das Ende 7/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. August 2013)

The Bay 4/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. August 2013)

Ip Man 8/10


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Ip Man 8/10


 
Der läuft übrigens am 11:08.2013 um 00:00Uhr


----------



## Two-Face (10. August 2013)

_Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise _(8 / 10)

Von der Machart her ganz anders als _DER HERR DER RINGE_ und dadurch eben gut an das Buch angelehnt, wenn auch durch die Änderungen/Einschnitte doch relativ deutlich nicht perfekt.


----------



## robbe (10. August 2013)

Stirb Langsam 5, 3/10
Ich würd mal meinen damit hat die Sache ihren Tiefpunkt erreicht. Den Vierten konnte man noch als gut einstufen, auch wenn mich da schon die teils übertriebene Aktion (die Sache mit dem Jet am Ende) gestört hat. Natürlich musste man hier Aktionmäßig unbedingt noch eine Schippe drauf legen und hats endgültig übertrieben. Selbst mich als Action Fan beeindruckt das nicht mehr, es wirkt einfach nur noch lächerlich. Schon in den ersten Szenen sind so viele kleine Fehler und Unlogischkeiten, das man schnell keine Lust mehr hat. Die Story kann da auch nichts reißen.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. August 2013)

Der dritte Mann (1949 Criterion) 8/10


----------



## tils (10. August 2013)

Das ist das Ende 8/10

davor Pacific Rim 9/10
World Waz Z 5/10


----------



## YuT666 (10. August 2013)

Event Horizon

Für mich der beste Film schon seit er damals raus kaum. Bin sehr kritisch, aber hier kann ich nichts negatives finden. SciFi at its best ... 

10/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. August 2013)

Trance 8/10

Sehr guter Streifen ! Gute Bildqualität und sehr guter passender Soundtrack


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2013)

End of Watch 7 / 10
Maria ihm schmeckts nicht 8 / 10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (11. August 2013)

Buried 7/10 sollte man auf Plasma gucken ..


----------



## Matthy (11. August 2013)

conjuring 8/10


----------



## Sefyu_TR (11. August 2013)

Almanya - Willkommen in Deutschland 
8/10

Für einen in Deutschland produzierten Film wirklich gut  lustig aufklärend authentisch... Da können sich Leute meiner Art sehr gut mit der einen oder anderen Situation identifizieren


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (12. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Watchlist >.<

Enough 7/10


----------



## MOD6699 (12. August 2013)

Conjuring - 8/10 Bin eher nicht so der Horrorfilmfan aber dieser ist durchaus fesselnd und bietet auch genügend Schockmomente.

Olympus has fallen - 6/10 An sich ist der Film über die Stürmung des Weißen Hauses ein durchschnittlicher Actionfilm dem ich ne 5 geben würde. 1 Punkt kommt extra dazu weil haufenweise umgemäht werden 

Skyfall - 8/10 Endlich dazu gekommen und nichts bereut. Badiem in einer feinen Rolle als durchgeknallter Exagent.

Vier Brüder - 10/10 Immer wieder eines der besten "Gangster"-Filme der neueren Zeit. Oft merkt man wenn ein Film keine Seele hat (Man of Steel) dieser hier hat gleich vier Seelen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2013)

Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen

Ich bin iwie hin und her gerissen. Teilweise fehlen mir da einfach die Zusammenhänge bzw. die Logik. -.-

Von daher max. 6/10


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. August 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen
> 
> Ich bin iwie hin und her gerissen. Teilweise fehlen mir da einfach die Zusammenhänge bzw. die Logik. -.-
> 
> Von daher max. 6/10


 
Die da wären?

Fand den Film ziemlich gut.


----------



## Hänschen (12. August 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Conjuring - 8/10 Bin eher nicht so der Horrorfilmfan aber dieser ist durchaus fesselnd und bietet auch genügend Schockmomente.
> 
> Olympus has fallen - 6/10 An sich ist der Film über die Stürmung des Weißen Hauses ein durchschnittlicher Actionfilm dem ich ne 5 geben würde. 1 Punkt kommt extra dazu weil haufenweise umgemäht werden
> 
> ...


 

Die amerikanischen Rache-Filme (hier wieder bei Vier Brüder) sind legendär 

Stirbt da einer von denen ?
Wenn ja dann schau ich mir den nicht an ---> Drama *brr*


----------



## MOD6699 (12. August 2013)

@Hänschen: Sorry aber kein spoiler  Wirste selbst anschauen müssen


----------



## orca113 (12. August 2013)

Lone Ranger

8/10 weil ich mich köstlich amüsiert habe. Nicht das man das Niveau von Django oä erreicht aber geile Lacher waren drin

Wurde zerrissen als ich sagte ich will mir den mit meiner Freundin anschauen. Aber ich war echt überrascht wie gut ich den Film jetzt finde. Auch die Gespräche der anderen Kinogäste liessen auf positive Meinung schliessen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2013)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Die da wären?
> 
> Fand den Film ziemlich gut.


 
Schlecht fand ich ihn auch nicht. Allerdings sind halt einfach so ein paar Fragen offen geblieben. 

- Ist dieser Mond nun der Ursprung der Aliens? Oder ist es immer noch A6 454? Denn wenn die Aliens offiziell von A6 454 kommen, was wurde dann auf LV-223 erschaffen? Eine Untermutation?
- Warum weisen die Konstrukteure die Menschen auf den Mond LV-223 hin, wenn sie doch die Menschen vernichten wollen?
- Warum infiziert David absichtlich Dr. Holloway?


----------



## beren2707 (12. August 2013)

Cloud Atlas 6/10

Viel gewollt, wenig gekonnt. An sich netter Storyhintergedanke, es fehlt jedoch der Pep. Ganz besonders nervig sind die Zukunftspassagen mit der "vereinfachten" Sprache, habe die ganze Zeit darauf gewartet, dass Tom Hanks "Michse sprechen!" sagt. Insgesamt wirkt der Film irgendwie...öde, auch wenn er teilweise recht interessante Passagen aufweist, jedoch viele Inhalte zu offensichtlich dargestellt werden, damit mans auch ja versteht. Der Funke ist bei mir wohl einfach nicht übergesprungen, schade.


----------



## Niza (12. August 2013)

Ich - Einfach Unverbesserlich 2 im Kino.

Volle 5 Sterne.

Der hat mMn sogar 11 von 10 verdient.
Einfach super und lustig.
Ich finde Ihn sogar besser als den 1sten Teil und empfehle Ihn jedem weiter.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. August 2013)

_*Shootout - Keine Gnade*_

Sly ist arschcool, insbesondere mit seiner  sonoren Originalstimme, der Film selbst ist so ein typischer "1x gucken  und gut ist!" Kandidat. 
 Jason Momoa gibt einen spielfreudigen Obervillain ab - 



Spoiler



der Endkampf mit Äxten erinnert ein wenig an "Die  City-Cobra", wenngleich nichts an Brian Thompsons unsterbliche "Werwolf  Fresse" im Finale heran zu kommen vermag (Insider wissen Bescheid).


 
 Fand den schwächer als Arnies "Last Stand" - und der ist schon keine Übergranate, gewinnt aber, mMn, im direkten Vergleich.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ausgelöscht - Extreme Prejudice*

Was für ein schweinegeiles Cover zu einem meiner absoluten Mano a Mano Lieblingsstreifen aus den seligen 80er Jahren...

Hier kann man die Luft praktisch vom triefenden Testosteron in Stücke schneiden, denn wenn Nick Nolte, Powers Boothe, Michael Ironside, Clancy Brown, Rip Torn und William Forsythe in einem Privatkrieg zwischen einem ultraharten Texas Ranger (Nolte) und einem im Grenzland zu Mexiko zu Reichtum durch Kokain gekommenen alten Schulfreund (Boothe) auf den unausweichlichen Showdown zusteuern, dann fühlt man sich an die desillusionierten Bleigewitter des legendären Sam Peckinpah erinnert...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (13. August 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Lone Ranger
> 
> 8/10 weil ich mich köstlich amüsiert habe. Nicht das man das Niveau von Django oä erreicht aber geile Lacher waren drin
> 
> Wurde zerrissen als ich sagte ich will mir den mit meiner Freundin anschauen. Aber ich war echt überrascht wie gut ich den Film jetzt finde. Auch die Gespräche der anderen Kinogäste liessen auf positive Meinung schliessen.



Dito

Wer also auf Fluch der Karibik stand, wird diesen auch mögen.
Der Humor ist der selbe und Jonny Depp spielt den Indianer großartig!
Warum der Film bei den Amerikaner geflopt ist, kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## moe (13. August 2013)

-Teil 2 und 3 der Batman Trilogie: The Dark Knight ist mit Abstand der beste. Danke Heath Ledger.
-Lone Ranger: Keine besondere Perle, aber sehr unterhaltsam. Ich mag diesen trockenen Johnny Depp Humor.
-Only God forgives: Hätte ich mir nicht angeschaut, wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte, dass das ein Kunstfilm ist. Steh ich nicht drauf. Trotzdem gut gemacht.


----------



## YuT666 (14. August 2013)

Da ich sowieso gerade auf dem Carpenter Trip bin musste ich mir auch noch die Fürsten der Dunkelheit geben. Bestätigt mir wieder, das John Carpenter Gott ist. Die Atmosphäre, der Sound ... so was gibt es heutzutage in der Art einfach nicht mehr. Ich sauge die Streifen immer regelrecht auf. Donald Pleasence agiert hier wie so oft einwandfrei. Der Film wird auch nach 1000x sehen nicht öde. 

9.5/10 ...


----------



## marcus022 (14. August 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> - Ist dieser Mond nun der Ursprung  der Aliens? Oder ist es immer noch A6 454? Denn wenn die Aliens  offiziell von A6 454 kommen, was wurde dann auf LV-223 erschaffen? Eine  Untermutation?


 
LV-223 war für  die "Konstrukteure" eine Art Zwischenstation/Basis auf der die Würmer  gezüchtet wurden um sie dann später gegen die Menschen oder  möglicherweise andere Lebensformen auf anderen Planeten einzusetzen. 




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Warum  weisen die Konstrukteure die Menschen auf den Mond LV-223 hin, wenn sie  doch die Menschen vernichten wollen?


 
Eine berechtigte Frage. Keine Ahnung..



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Warum infiziert David absichtlich Dr. Holloway?


 
Holloway war das Versuchskaninchen. Weyland wollte sicher wissen was passiert wenn man diese DNA mit menschlicher DNA kreuzt. Und das David Holloway aussucht ist klar. Die beiden waren von Anfang an nicht die besten Freunde was offensichtlich von Holloway ausging.


----------



## X2theZ (14. August 2013)

evil dead - 3/10
für meinen geschmack nicht mal ansatzweise ein horrorfilm.
gegruselt: kein einziges mal
grausig: ja, ekelig bis zum abwinken, und dafür gibts auch die 3 von 10. aber das wars dann auch schon.

ich hoffe mal, dass sinister besser ist.


----------



## Painkiller (14. August 2013)

@ marcus022

Mir hat das ganze einfach keine Ruhe gelassen. Gestern hab ich dann das hier gefunden, und war richtig enttäuscht. 
Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen (2012/I) - FAQ


----------------

@ Topic

Gestern im Kino:

Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 2

9/10 

Die Minions waren ja schon der Hammer, aber dieses mexikanische Kampfhuhn oder Kampfhahn....  
Außerdem war eine sehr geniale Anspielung auf Alien drin.


----------



## Hänschen (15. August 2013)

Superman/Batman Apokalypse .... Standardkost mit einigen guten Momenten 

Edit: Planet Hulk .... siehe oben ^^


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. August 2013)

21 Gramm 9/10


----------



## Mick-Jogger (17. August 2013)

Das ist das Ende 1/10 ... 


Auf meiner Top 10 der schlechtesten Filme aller Zeiten auf dem zweiten Platz!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (17. August 2013)

Oblivion 8,5/10 - Endlich mal wieder ein richtig guter Sci-Fi Film, bei dem man auch sein Hirn etwas beisammen haben und dabei bleiben muss, um den Film komplett nachzuvollziehen. Ich find den sehr gelungen.  
(und Olga Kurylenko gibt's auch noch dazu... )

Flight 7,5/10 - Überraschend gute, unverbrauchte Story für jene, die nicht stets und ständig Geballere brauchen. Denzel Washington mal in einer ganz anderen Rolle als sonst, aber wie gewohnt souverän und glaubwürdig.


----------



## kero81 (17. August 2013)

Tja, leider ist mit der Name entfallen. xD Bruce Willis spielte mit. Als CIA Agent im Ruhestand. Ich habs nicht so mit Namen, sorry. Hoffe ihr wisst welchen Film ich meine. Er war auf jeden Fall richtig gut.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (17. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Tja, leider ist mit der Name entfallen. xD Bruce Willis spielte mit. Als CIA Agent im Ruhestand. Ich habs nicht so mit Namen, sorry. Hoffe ihr wisst welchen Film ich meine. Er war auf jeden Fall richtig gut.


 
R.E.D. vielleicht?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (17. August 2013)

Elysium, sehr guter Film.

10/10


----------



## YuT666 (17. August 2013)

The Fog - Nebel des Grauens

Ein weiteres Meisterwerk von J. Carpenter. Das Remake ist dagegen Dreck.

9.5/10


----------



## kero81 (18. August 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> R.E.D. vielleicht?


 
Ja, genau so hieß er.  Jetzt gerade mit 127 Hours fertig geworden. Sehr bewegend der Film. Geht um diesen Bergsteiger der sich den Arm amputieren musste weil er in einer Felsspalte fest steckte.


----------



## Q-Pit (18. August 2013)

Die Unfassbaren - Now you see me

Hab ihn mir heute angeschaut und er war ganz unterhaltsam, allerdings war mir ein bisschen zu wenig Abwechslung drin, so dass man den nächsten Handlungschritt schon vorhersehen konnte.

7/10


----------



## Squarefox (18. August 2013)

Pacific Rim - und dann erstmal ne Runde Mechwarrior Online gezockt ...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Oblivion*

_If we have souls, they are made of the love we share... Undimmed by time... Unbound by death..._

Ich bin überwältigt! Schon lange keinen so bildgewaltigen Film mehr gesehen - die Optik der Bilder suchen in ihrer Brillanz ihresgleichen! 
Über den Film selbst werde ich hier nichts schreiben, denn je weniger man weiß, desto mehr kann sich die Geschichte entfalten... ich sage nur so viel: Ein Film ist immer dann gut, wenn er einen vergessen machen lässt, einen Film zu sehen. Wenn einem die Charaktere nahe gehen.

Ein Film, der einen nach Sichtung dazu bringt, auf den Balkon zu gehen, in den Nachthimmel zu schauen und sich zu fragen, was es ist, was uns Menschen ausmacht... und die Antwort kann eigentlich nur _Liebe_ lauten.


----------



## Arvanor (18. August 2013)

Oblivion und Shootout. 

Oblivion fand ich ziemlich genial. Tom Cruise mag ich zwar nicht aber der Film war klasse. 9 von 10 Punkten

Shootout, ja ganz okay aber das war es auch schon. 6 von 10 Punkten.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (18. August 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=674617"/>
> 
> Oblivion
> 
> ...



Auf Blu Ray Referenz ! Das beste Bild aller Zeiten


----------



## sfc (18. August 2013)

Ich hab gestern mal aus Langeweile Indiana Jones 4 wieder gesehen. Als ich den damals im Kino gesehen habe, war ich ziemlich enttäuscht. Aber jetzt empfand ich den als typischen Indiana Jones-Film, der es natürlich nicht mit dem dritten Teil aufnehmen kann, aber auch nicht schlechter als Teil 2 ist. Insgesamt macht ihn das zu einem überdurchschnittlichen Film mit viel Humor und Retrocharme. 

Ich glaube, der ist das perfekte Beispiel für einen Hype. Der wurde damals vorab dermaßen aufgebauscht, dass man eigentlich nur enttäuscht werden konnte. Trotz anderslautender Kritik finde ich, dass Aliens ganz gut in die Reihe passen. Wer hinter Mythen um Götter und Magie real existierende, übernatürliche Mächte findet, der darf auch auf Aliens stoßen, wenn er bei Völkern nachbohrt, denen man Landebahnen und bis heute noch nicht entwickelte Technologien nachsagt. Das mit dem Kühlschrank fand ich auch nicht unrealistischer als diverse Manöver aus den ursprünglichen Teilen. Da hatte ich damals aber auch eine rosarote Brille auf und fand es doof.


----------



## aordecai (18. August 2013)

Ich bin momentan wieder auf dem 90er Jahre Ghetto Trip und somit habe ich mir gestern " Hip Hop Hood" angeguckt eine witzige Ghettokomödie von den Waynes Brüdern


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (18. August 2013)

Ip Man 2 8/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (18. August 2013)

Blade Runner 9/10


----------



## marcus022 (18. August 2013)

Pacific Rim
1/10

Flight
9/10

Oblivion
8/10

Man of Steel
6/10


----------



## X2theZ (19. August 2013)

last bullet - showdown der auftragskiller 2/10

pffffff.... mühsam!
dolph lundgren macht den film leider auch ned besser.
somit: zeitverschwendung


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. August 2013)

Kill the boss

6/10

Teilweise witzig, wie sie sich angestellt haben, aber mit fehlte da irgendwas...


----------



## MOD6699 (19. August 2013)

Ich hab das eigentlich öfterss das ich Filme erst beim 2. mal richtig beurteile. Habs jetzt auch mit Pacific Rim gemacht aber er bleibt leider dreck...


----------



## danomat (19. August 2013)

Auf der suche nach einem freund für's ende der welt

9/10

Klasse film


----------



## unze (19. August 2013)

Shootout Keine Gnade 6/10

Dark Planet Prisoners of Power 5/10

Halo 4 Forward Unto Dawn 8/10

Man of Steel 8/10


----------



## heldarious (19. August 2013)

Django! Sehr guter Film


----------



## kero81 (19. August 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Auf Blu Ray Referenz ! Das beste Bild aller Zeiten



Besser als Avatar? Ich meine die Quali, nicht die Story...



aordecai schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan wieder auf dem 90er Jahre Ghetto Trip und somit habe ich mir gestern " Hip Hop Hood" angeguckt eine witzige Ghettokomödie von den Waynes Brüdern


 
Schon Menace to Society gesehen?!

Edit:
So, gerade Oblivion bei nem Kumpel geguckt und auch direkt als BluRay bei Amazon bestellt. Welcher Film ist den von der Quali noch empfehlenswert?! Finde Avatar schon ziemlich gut von der Quali her. Über ein paar Empfehlungen wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2013)

Silent Hill - Revelation


----------



## MOD6699 (20. August 2013)

@kero81: kann ich zwar nicht beurteilen da ich ihn nicht habe aber von den Farben und Setting her würde ich "Life of Pi" sagen.


----------



## danomat (20. August 2013)

Silent hill relevations 3/10


Naja

Und grad ncis s10 e24. Einfach göttlicher gastauftritt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2013)

Sex Up Your Life


----------



## painleZ (20. August 2013)

42



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10   super film, mehr kann man nicht sagen.

da sieht man mal, wie wir (weißen) richtige ar***löcher waren.


----------



## YuT666 (20. August 2013)

The Silent City - Episode 1-5

9/10

Straße der Verdammnis

8,5/10


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. August 2013)

The Unit, Staffel 1 - 7/10 

Kann man guggen. Es fehlt ab und an zwar etwas der nötige Biss, aber dennoch keine schlechte Idee einer Militärserie. Vor allem werten Dennis Haysbert und Robert Patrick das ganze auf, deswegen kann man mit nem 10er pro Staffel nicht viel verkehrt machen. Demnächst tue ich mir die nachfolgenden Teile auch rein.


----------



## Karless (20. August 2013)

Oblivion, mit tom cruise.

Positiv


----------



## godfather22 (21. August 2013)

Karless schrieb:


> Oblivion, mit tom cruise.
> 
> Positiv



/sign
War anfangs skeptisch ist aber ein echt guter Film.


----------



## MOD6699 (21. August 2013)

Man kann ja zu Cruise stehen wie man will aber schauspielern kann er schon.


----------



## moboKiller (21. August 2013)

Hotel Lux mit Bully


----------



## seppo1887 (21. August 2013)

Man in Black 3
Aber warum haben Blue Rays nur so ein gestochen scharfes Bild... manchmal war es echt eklig 

9/10Punkten


----------



## YuT666 (21. August 2013)

Shaft (71)

9.5/10


----------



## Low (22. August 2013)

Das Phantom der Oper (2004)
7,7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. August 2013)

Toy Story 3 endlich mal geschafft in ruhe anzusehen.
Russendisko 6 / 10


----------



## MOD6699 (23. August 2013)

Kickass 2 - 8.5/10 

Find ich noch besser als den ersten teil


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. August 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Kickass 2 - 8.5/10
> 
> Find ich noch besser als den ersten teil



Ich würde ihm Persönlich eher ne 7/10 geben.
Etwas schlechter als der erste.
Man hätte Jim Carrey ne längere und stärkere Rolle geben sollen.

Ansonsten noch "Das ist das Ende" 9,5/10

Ich hab mich so weg gehauen vor lachen.
Ich mag diesen Humor.

Da muss ich glatt nochmal Ananas Express anschaun.


----------



## godfather22 (24. August 2013)

Django Unchained 9,5/10

Echt hammer der Film. Die 10 kriegt er nur nicht, weil man sich ja steigern können muss


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

Djangi geht so, finde ich.
Der beste Tarantino ist und bleibt aber Pulp Fiction.


----------



## orca113 (24. August 2013)

Gestern:

Pain&Gain 7/10 

ziemlich gute Unterhaltung aber irgendwas hat mir gefehlt.


----------



## Low (24. August 2013)

Shameless Staffel 1

11/10 !


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. August 2013)

Shameless ist sehr geil.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. August 2013)

Jack and the Giants 6/10


----------



## HumanH (25. August 2013)

Old Boy 
∞/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. August 2013)

Enter the Dragon 8/10


----------



## kero81 (25. August 2013)

Fahre ja im Moment wieder übelst auf Dexter ab. Kenn das jmd?!


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Fahre ja im Moment wieder übelst auf Dexter ab. Kenn das jmd?!



Mega die Serie ! Hab vor paar Tagen noch die 8 Folge gesehen von der 8 Staffel


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. August 2013)

Fist of Fury 8,5/10


----------



## beren2707 (25. August 2013)

Warm Bodies 8/10

Ein wirklich guter Film, beste Zombiekomödie seit Zombieland.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2013)

Recoil 06/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. August 2013)

Hunger 7,5\10


----------



## bluschti (25. August 2013)

Pulp Fiction 10/10


----------



## comatose (25. August 2013)

Trance 8/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. August 2013)

Pain & Gain 10/10 weil ich Mark Wahlberg überalles liebe und mir das Setting gefällt und den Film einfach awesome finde ! Aber objektiv gesehen 7,5/10 dde02

Vor allem auf Blu Ray sah er echt gut aus!
US Import


----------



## Niza (25. August 2013)

Dirty Harry

mit clint eastwood

Guter Film
9 von 10

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Joselman (25. August 2013)

Elysium

7,5 von 10


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Fahre ja im Moment wieder übelst auf Dexter ab. Kenn das jmd?!


 
Dexter ist jetzt schon Kult.


----------



## Leandros (26. August 2013)

Oceans Twelve 7/10


----------



## mds51 (26. August 2013)

Ich hab gerade mal Baywatch angefangen 
Hoffi  die alte Schmalznase


----------



## YuT666 (26. August 2013)

Starship Troopers

Stehe hier wahrscheinlich allein auf weiter Flur, da ich ST2 weitaus besser als den ersten Teil finde.

Hier das Review, daß ich 2008 geschrieben hatte.



> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Denke,  dass die meisten Leute irgendwie falsch an diesen Film herangehen und  sich von ihm etwas erwarten, dass er so nicht erfüllen kann.
> 
> Bei dem Sequel zu *STARSHIP TROOPERS* geht es mal grob  gesagt um einen Haufen Soldaten, die auf einem unwirtlichen Planeten  laden, welcher von Bugs kontrolliert wird. In einem Vorposten finden sie  den unter Arrest stehenden Dax, der seinen Vorgesetzten aufgrund  irreführender Befehle getötet hatte. Diverse Troopers werden von einer  Art Parasit infiziert, der über den oralen Wege verbreitet wird. Und so  nimmt das Ganze seinen Lauf ...
> 
> ...


----------



## MOD6699 (26. August 2013)

Lone Ranger - 7/10 Irgendwann ist die Depp Rolle ausgelaugt und er sollte (mMn) mal wieder andere Rollen spielen... Ansonsten kann man ihn aber schon mal anschauen.

Malcolm mittendrin - 9/10


----------



## painleZ (26. August 2013)

Grave Encounters:  4/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (26. August 2013)

Fear 6/10


----------



## Martin26871 (26. August 2013)

Lone Ranger mit Johnny Depp


----------



## Low (26. August 2013)

Shameless Staffel 2
Göttlich! Ich will mehr.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (26. August 2013)

Driven 5/10


----------



## Metalic (26. August 2013)

Gestern Abend zuerst "Die Goonies". Schon als Kind mochte ich den Film. Immer noch gut. Schookooolaaaade 

Danach noch einen etwas älteren Film aber ich seh ihn mir alle paar Jahre immer wieder gern an. Wirklich gut. "The Breakfast Club".


----------



## Niza (26. August 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Gestern Abend zuerst "Die Goonies". Schon als Kind mochte ich den Film. Immer noch gut. Schookooolaaaade
> 
> Danach noch einen etwas älteren Film aber ich seh ihn mir alle paar Jahre immer wieder gern an. Wirklich gut. "The Breakfast Club".


 
Jap den Film habe ich bestimmt zichmal gesehen.
Ich kann Szenen sogar auswendig und sprüche 

Und finde Ihn immer noch supi

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2013)

Gallow Walkers 5 / 10
Vehicle 19 8,5 / 10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (27. August 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gallow Walkers 5 / 10
> Vehicle 19 8,5 / 10



Vehicle 8,5?


----------



## danomat (27. August 2013)

Vehicle 19 zieh ich mir auch noch rein. 

Grad rubinrot. Hm. 6/10


----------



## kVn_ (27. August 2013)

Get Rich Or Die Tryin' 8/10
Set Up 8/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (27. August 2013)

Wolfman 4,5/10


----------



## YuT666 (27. August 2013)

The Thing from Another World ('51)

9.5/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (27. August 2013)

Detachment 7/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (28. August 2013)

Nur die Sonne war Zeuge 8/10


----------



## ЯoCaT (29. August 2013)

Big Nothing 7,5/10


----------



## Slezer (29. August 2013)

Krass was hier für Wertungen manche schreiben, aber auch sehr gut das wir so unterschiedlich ticken 

City of God 

8/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. August 2013)

Gefährten 9/10


----------



## Wiggo (29. August 2013)

Heat - musste einfach mal wieder sein. Al Pacino und Robert De Niro gehen immer


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. August 2013)

Wiggo schrieb:


> Heat - musste einfach mal wieder sein. Al Pacino und Robert De Niro gehen immer



Mega film ! Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme Top Cast Top Soundtrack und Top Drehbuch und dazu die sehr gute Kamera führung


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. August 2013)

Lethal Weapon 1 8,5/10


----------



## dragonlort (29. August 2013)

Parker 8/10 da es soviele Filme mit der fast gleiche Story gibt.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. August 2013)

Lethal Weapon II - Brennpunkt L.A 8/10


----------



## Hänschen (29. August 2013)

Parker .....

Das ist ja furchtbar, ich musste dermassen früh ausschalten.
Statham hats wieder geschafft einen so miesen Film zu machen dass ich vor "Schmerzen" die DVD rausnehmen musste.

Diesmal aber nicht zu deprimierende Story sondern total unlogische Story die höchstens ein total dummer 10-jähriger glauben kann, aus Sicherheitsgründen habe ich ausgeschaltet nach der Szene wo er als Krankenpfleger verkleidet aus dem "Krankenhaus" an den dumm schauenden Schwestern vorbei rausspaziert 


Was ist nur los mit Statham ?
Ist das eine neue "coole" Trash-Sparte die gerade kreiert wird ?
Ich kann nicht glauben dass da wirklich so dumme Drehbuchautoren am Werk sind.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Parker .....
> 
> Das ist ja furchtbar, ich musste dermassen früh ausschalten.
> Statham hats wieder geschafft einen so miesen Film zu machen dass ich vor "Schmerzen" die DVD rausnehmen musste.
> ...



Der Film ist nicht gut aber soooo "schlecht" ist er auf der Blu Ray nun  auch nicht


----------



## YuT666 (29. August 2013)

Ghosts of Mars 

Wurde immer total verrissen aber ich finde ihn trotzdem immer wieder gut. 

8/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (31. August 2013)

Dead Man Down 6/10


----------



## Westfale_09 (31. August 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Parker .....
> 
> Das ist ja furchtbar, ich musste dermassen früh ausschalten.
> Statham hats wieder geschafft einen so miesen Film zu machen dass ich vor "Schmerzen" die DVD rausnehmen musste.
> ...




Warum? War doch nen typischer Statham-Film. Nicht der allerbeste den er gespielt hat, aber doch so schlecht war der auch nicht. 
Natürlich hatte Statham mit der Transporter/Crank-Reihe die Messlatte hoch angesetzt.  Aber seine aktuellen Filme sind doch in Ordnung. Safe war z.B. auch solide


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (31. August 2013)

Promised Land 7/10


----------



## Coldhardt (31. August 2013)

Willkommen bei den Schtis - ziemlich lustige französische Komödie 8/10

Hänsel und Gretel - Guter Mittelalteractionfilm mit ein wenig Splatter 9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Willkommen bei den Schtis - ziemlich lustige französische Komödie 8/10



Dann wäre " Nichts zu verzollen " und " Willkommen im Süden " auch etwas für dich

7 Psychos und Breaking Wind


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (1. September 2013)

Der Blender - The Imposter 6/10


----------



## YuT666 (1. September 2013)

Deep Star Six

8.5/10


----------



## Metalic (1. September 2013)

Insidious 

Ganze 10/10. Einer der besten Horrorfilme die ich kenne.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2013)

Bad Ass 05/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2013)

Freelancers 8 / 10 und Spieglein Spieglein 9 / 10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (1. September 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Freelancers 8 / 10 und Spieglein Spieglein 9 / 10



Freelancers 8/10??? Er hat bei IMDB 4.4 Mega schlecht damals nach 40 min ausgemacht


----------



## YuT666 (1. September 2013)

Wen interessiert IMDB. Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Wo du ausmachst, lassen andere weiterlaufen und umgekehrt. Es ist müßig, über Geschmäcker zu diskutieren.

Und "megaschlecht" sind 4.4 von 10 Punkten auch nicht. Also ... who cares ... leben und leben lassen oder besser gesagt sehen und sehen lassen.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (1. September 2013)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert IMDB. Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Wo du ausmachst, lassen andere weiterlaufen und umgekehrt. Es ist müßig, über Geschmäcker zu diskutieren.
> 
> Und "megaschlecht" sind 4.4 von 10 Punkten auch nicht. Also ... who cares ... leben und leben lassen oder besser gesagt sehen und sehen lassen.



Wenn interessiert IMDB? Lol? Haha

The Iceman 7/10


----------



## Hänschen (1. September 2013)

Rurouni Kenshin  ... guter Samuraischnitzler mit Antigewaltbotschaft 

Bait - Haie im Supermarkt  .... (für mich) überraschend gut und unterhaltsam - obwohl Dr. Doom etwas deplatziert wirkt


----------



## robbe (1. September 2013)

Im allgemeinen kann man bei IMDB sagen:
Unter 5,0 brauch man gar nicht erst anschauen

5,0-6,0 Geschmackssache

6,0-7,5 Sehenswert

Über 7,5 Ein Muss wenn man sich auch nur annähernd für das Genre interessiert.

Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen mit IMDB. Meine persönlich Wertung stimmt fast immer ziemlich genau mit der IMDB Bewertung überein. Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen. Hab schon mehrfach Fime gesehen die ich richtig Klasse fand und dann festgestellt das die IMDB Bewertung richtig mies ist. Andersrum genauso, gibt einige Filme über 7,5 wo ich irgendwann vor Langeweile eingeschlafen bin.

Gleich mal als aktuelles Beispiel:
R.I.P.D. 7,5/10  (IMDB 5,4)


----------



## Hänschen (1. September 2013)

Mir scheint die neuen Super-CGI-Render-Blockbuster besetzten die oberste Wertung, so dass alle anderen Filme automatisch eine Stufe runterrutschen.

Es ist mir schon passiert, dass Filme meiner Lieblingsgenre als mittelmäßig - fast schlecht bewertet wurden (zB. bei Lovefilm) so dass ich sie fast nicht geordert hätte.... ein großer Fehler wie sich herausstellt


----------



## YuT666 (1. September 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Wenn interessiert IMDB? Lol? Haha
> 
> The Iceman 7/10


 
Ebenfalls HaHa...

Du hast nicht kapiert was ich meine. Ich finde Imdb gut, aber ich orientiere meinen persönlichen Geschmack sicher nicht danach.

Es gab Movies die ich geil fand und auf Imdb knapp über 2/10 kamen. 

Also ... wen interessieren mehrheitlich schlechte Bewertungen wenn man was persönlich gut findet??? Umgekehrt ist es ebenso.

Es geht immer nur um den EIGENEN Geschmack eines jeden Menschen und nichts anderes. Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen.

Aber  lassen wir es es. Du verstehst es sowieso nicht. Richte dich weiter  nach irgendwelchen Bewertungen die andere abgeben und gut ist es. Mit einem Troll wie dir ist sowieso keine vernünftige Diskussion möglich. Ich sagte "sehen und sehen lassen" ... verstanden? Ne ... Jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack ... verstanden? Ne ... 

Unterhaltung beendet.

Back to Topic:

Tooth & Nail

8/10


----------



## bluschti (1. September 2013)

Django Unchained 9/10


----------



## clown44 (1. September 2013)

The Hunger Games - Die Tribute von Panem 9,5/10


----------



## hendrosch (1. September 2013)

V wie Vendetta 10/10
Ich weis ein bisschen spät, aber als der raus kam war ich noch viel zu Jung um den Inhalt richtig zu
erfassen. 

Der Film ist einfach nur der Hammer. Mir hat dabei einfach nichts gefehlt und er hat mich bis zum Ende gefesselt.


----------



## mds51 (2. September 2013)

IMDB... die Wertungen dort treffen zu 95% nicht meine Zustimmung.

Es hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack, also würde ich mich nicht von IMDB blenden lassen in der einen, noch der anderen Richtung.

Ich persönlich schau lieber auf zelluloid.de nach, dort passen die Bewertungen auch eher in mein Empfinden.



bluschti schrieb:


> Django Unchained 9/10




Ich hoffe doch im O-Ton 

In englisch ist er noch einen Ticken besser, als in deutsch


----------



## X2theZ (2. September 2013)

rock of ages
(gezwungener maßen )

weibchens wertung: 9/10 ^^


----------



## MOD6699 (2. September 2013)

Pain & Gain - 7/10 fand ihn ganz witzig und Wahlberg ist einfach ne coole Socke^^

Flight - 9/10 Denzel in Höchstform


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> V wie Vendetta 10/10
> Ich weis ein bisschen spät, aber als der raus kam war ich noch viel zu Jung um den Inhalt richtig zu
> erfassen.
> 
> Der Film ist einfach nur der Hammer. Mir hat dabei einfach nichts gefehlt und er hat mich bis zum Ende gefesselt.


Bitte sag nicht, das du den gestern auf RTL 2 geschaut hast. Der Film war so extrem geschnitten. Gerade die Szene zum Schluss in dem Tunnel. 


@ Topic

Wir sind die Millers

7,5/10

Ein wirklich lustiger Film! 
Hatte iwie eine naja negative Erwartung als ich rein gegangen bin. Aber zum Glück wurde ich eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## Karless (2. September 2013)

spring breakers xD

5-6/10

besser als erwartet...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (2. September 2013)

Elysium - 6/10 - Also fand vorallem am Anfang ziemlich langweilig und die Story war irgendwie so plötzlich ohne Bezug. Es gab aber gute Stellen die mir sehr gefallen haben deshalb die 6 Punkte. Hab ihn am Samstag gesehen und war überrascht wieviele sich den Film angesehen haben, ist ja immerhin schon fast 3 Wochen im Kino.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. September 2013)

Indie Game - The Movie.

Sehr interessanter und bewegender Film über die Indie-Szene. 10/10



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann wäre " Nichts zu verzollen " und " Willkommen im Süden " auch etwas für dich



Danke, werd ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## hendrosch (2. September 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bitte sag nicht, das du den gestern auf RTL 2 geschaut hast. Der Film war so extrem geschnitten. Gerade die Szene zum Schluss in dem Tunnel.  .


RTL2 war nur der Grund es zu gugen, aber die ganze Werbung und Zensur im Fernsehen kann man sich ja nicht antun. 

@Topic davor hab ich 
Kill the Boss gegugt - 8,5/10 
Ist relativ witzig, aber auch etwas wenig Inhalt. 
Das meiste soll einfach nur lustig sein und erzählt keine richtige Geschichte.


----------



## MOD6699 (2. September 2013)

Aber die Aniston ist heiß in dem Film


----------



## ЯoCaT (2. September 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Aber die Aniston ist heiß in dem Film



Die Aniston is generell hot


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Aber die Aniston ist heiß in dem Film


 
Aber nur im Film, wenn man sie Live sieht, ist sie eben auch schon eine Frau über 40.


----------



## bluschti (2. September 2013)

Bube, Dame, König, grAS 

8/10


----------



## Hänschen (2. September 2013)

Matrix Trilogie 

Kaum zu glauben, aber ich habe den Film erst jetzt richtig komplett begriffen - obwohl er schon zu den Oldies zählt ^^


----------



## YuT666 (2. September 2013)

Stoßtrupp Gold

9.5/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (2. September 2013)

Das Beste kommt zum Schluss 

7/10


----------



## scoppy (2. September 2013)

Schaut euch mal "Wir sind die Millers" an. Richtige geile Komödie mit Jennifer "Anuston"


----------



## Zeus18 (2. September 2013)

Beverly Hils Cop teil 1 eben bei Kabel eins.

10/10.


Einfach ein Klasse Film.


----------



## Niza (2. September 2013)

Dirty Harry 2
mit Client Eastwood

Einfach Super 9 von 10

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## YuT666 (3. September 2013)

Pitch Black

9/10


----------



## kero81 (3. September 2013)

Splinter7,5/10


----------



## bluschti (3. September 2013)

Snatch 8/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (3. September 2013)

Das Beste kommt zum Schluss 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Das Beste kommt zum Schluss 7/10


 
Wie oft schaust du dir den Film an 

EDIT : Platoon


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (3. September 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wie oft schaust du dir den Film an
> 
> EDIT : Platoon



Zu Ende geguckt hahah und endgültig zur Bewertung gekommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2013)

Planet 51 und Eagle Eye


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (3. September 2013)

Missing in Action 7,5/10


----------



## YuT666 (3. September 2013)

Day of the Dead (1985)

8.5/10

The Dark Side of the Moon (aka Parasite) 

10/10

Für mich wohl das atmosphärischte und nihilistischte Sci-Fi Movie überhaupt.


----------



## MOD6699 (4. September 2013)

Hab jetzt mit Dexter angefangen bis S01E06 - 8/10


----------



## T'PAU (4. September 2013)

Captain America 7/10

nachdem Sky wegen des geplatzten Paramount-Deals den Film nicht zeigte, dann gestern auf Pro7Maxx mit zwei moderaten Werbeunterbrechungen!


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2013)

America Most Wanted 8/10

Der Film ist schon etwas älter aber der gefällt mir trotzdem. Echt super Handlung. 



Zeus


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. September 2013)

Lethal Weapon 4 6,5/10


----------



## X2theZ (4. September 2013)

Parker 6/10

tja - wenn man schon viele action-filme gesehen hat, lässt einem das gefühl von "standard" während diesem film einfach nicht los ^^
trotzdem gut gemacht und stathams paraderolle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2013)

So schlecht war Parker nun auch nicht, da war Crank 2 um einiges schlechter nur Bewertungen werde ich hier nicht mehr abgeben


----------



## Klarostorix (4. September 2013)

V wie Vendetta (wusste gar nicht, dass der Film gekürzt war). Fand ihn trotzdem exzellent. 

Und gestern dann "Wir sind die Millers" angesehen. Hat mich absolut positiv überrascht, auch wenn er manchmal etwas arg derbe übertrieben war. Dank einiger toller Sprüche (Stichwort Flanders) gibt's trotzdem 9,5/10


----------



## clown44 (4. September 2013)

Gerade angeschaut (DVD): Die etwas anderen Cops   6,5/10


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. September 2013)

Flawless - Ein Tadelloses Verbrechen mit Demi Moore und Michael Cain

8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2013)

Set Up mit 50Pfennig & Bruce Willis 04/10


----------



## YuT666 (5. September 2013)

Bis das Blut gefriert

9/10

Mittlererweile auch schon wieder 50 Jahre alt, aber einer der besten "Gruselstreifen" überhaupt.


----------



## MOD6699 (6. September 2013)

Jip wohl der einzige s/w Film der mich in Angst versetzt.


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2013)

White House Down

4,5/10 
Mehr Punkte gibt´s dafür nicht. Ob´s an der deutschen Übersetzung lag... Aber die Javelin ist keine Luftabwehrwaffe. 
Der Film war zwar unterhaltsam, aber iwie zu flach und unlogisch. Allerdings hatte er einen klasse "Krawumm"-Faktor.


----------



## Hänschen (6. September 2013)

The Ark - Wir sind nicht allein       ... naja habs neben dem PC Surfen nebenbei laufen lassen und ging so 

Die Hüter des Lichts      ... tja für Kinder wohl recht brauchbar, für Erwachsene nur ein paar Stellen


----------



## HerrDerStange (6. September 2013)

Leolo - http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0000D14KS/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1378454473&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL85
Kann ich nur empfehlen. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kPN-dhh-ZHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2013)

Hunt to Kill 04/10


----------



## YuT666 (6. September 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> The Ark - Wir sind nicht allein       ... naja habs neben dem PC Surfen nebenbei laufen lassen und ging so


 
Ja,  The Ark ist ganz brauchbar. Wenn man nicht zuviel erwartet,  dann kann man das trashige Ding schon nebenher laufen lassen. Leicht konsumierbar würde man sagen. Man muss aber auch ein Faible  für laschen Sci-Fi haben.


----------



## Abufaso (6. September 2013)

Lone Ranger. Das Ende war


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2013)

Fluch der Karibik 2.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2013)

Ocean´s 11 und Red Tails


----------



## Re4dt (7. September 2013)

21 Jump Street - 7/10

Ganz Nett mit paar sehr witzigen Szenen  nur die Story war leicht absurd 

Bad Teacher -100000/10 
Nach rund 45 Minuten konnte ich diesen Film nicht länger ertragen. So einen Müll selten gesehen....


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (8. September 2013)

Gone Baby Gone 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hf53__dnGy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xrais (8. September 2013)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Ja,  The Ark ist ganz brauchbar. Wenn man nicht zuviel erwartet,  dann kann man das trashige Ding schon nebenher laufen lassen. Leicht konsumierbar würde man sagen. Man muss aber auch ein Faible  für laschen Sci-Fi haben.


 
hey den film hab ich auch letztens gesehen, ich steh auf sowas 
empfehlen könnte ich da noch den gannzzz schwer zu bekommenen film ,,,Zeit des Grauens - ist nen zwei teiler der damals mal auf rtl lief , falls jemand interesse hat


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (8. September 2013)

Emperor 5/10


----------



## Hänschen (8. September 2013)

Avatar  auf BluRay

Hach prima und ein bisschen ******* gleichzeitig ... aber viel mehr prima 

Komisch dass es im Free-TV so abgestunken hat - man hat das Blaue und Grüne gar nicht richtig sehen können im Nicht-HD ... ist wohl ein HD exklusiv Titel krass


----------



## Niza (9. September 2013)

The Quest - Die Herausforderung .




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_3zrfZOXnEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



8 von 10 .
Ein klasse Film.
Ich kann Ihn jeden weiterempfehlen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Thallassa (9. September 2013)

Kick Ass 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2013)

Damage.


----------



## YuT666 (9. September 2013)

Project Shadowchaser 3

8.5/10


----------



## mds51 (9. September 2013)

The Big Lebowsky  8/10


----------



## BL4CK_92 (9. September 2013)

Argo 7/10 (Aber 3! Oscars? srsly?)


----------



## X2theZ (9. September 2013)

world war z
7/10


----------



## Re4dt (9. September 2013)

Gerade aus dem Kino zurück 


White House Down 9/10!!! 
Wirklich genialer Action Film  
Die ein oder andere stelle war maßlos übertrieben jedoch trz sehenswert.


----------



## YuT666 (9. September 2013)

Full Eclipse

8/10

City Cobra

9.5/10


----------



## Hänschen (10. September 2013)

Iron Man - Rise of Technovore    ... ganz passabel, wenn auch mit logischen Schwächen - dafür wohl kindgerecht


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (10. September 2013)

Hensel & Gretel 3D (BluRay) - Klasse PopCorn Heimkino 
Total Recall 2012 (BluRay)    - hat mich positiv Überrascht, wenn man das Ende nicht kennt, 
                                             grübelt mal selber ab und zu ob Echt oder Simulation


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (11. September 2013)

Stichtag 7/10


----------



## Hänschen (12. September 2013)

White Vengeance - Kampf um die Qin-Dynastie     .... nur kurz reingeguckt weil es ist ein sadistisches Soldatengemetzel "Doofifilm" wo man scheinbar hirnlos vor der Glotze sitzen soll - oder sind die Chinesen so


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (12. September 2013)

Sudden Death 6/10


----------



## Hänschen (13. September 2013)

"Outpost - Black Sun" ..... überraschend guter Nachfolgefilm zu "Outpost - Zum Kämpfen" geboren, den man sich am besten vorher reinziehen sollte.







Spoiler:

Von der technischen Seite ist nichts auszusetzen, es wurde alles überraschend gut und schlüssig umgesetzt (also das "Dritte-Reich-Hightech" um das es sich dreht).



Noch mehr Spoiler:

Verdammt viele Opfer durch Bajonett-Landser


----------



## YuT666 (13. September 2013)

Ja, der erste Outpost war schon geil ...

Mark 13 - Hardware

9.5/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (13. September 2013)

The Messenger 7.5/10


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (14. September 2013)

Prometheus 7,5/10

Irgendwie verwirrend das ganze. Es hätte dem Film gut getan, wenn man ein bisschen besser erklärt hätte, warum da die Viecher zu dies und das mutieren, wie sie entstanden sind und was die Bewohner des Planeten damit so richtig zu tun haben usw. usf. Sicher kann man ihn ein zweites mal anschauen, aber mir fehlt da etwas die Schlüssigkeit. Technisch trotzdem sehr gut umgesetzt, ebenso die Stimmung, die von dem düsteren Soundtrack untermalt wird.


Argo 6/10

Ist ja schön und gut, dass er auf wahren Begebenheiten beruht, das macht das ganze sicher nicht einfach zu drehen. Aber irgendwie plätschert der Film so vor sich hin, ohne wirklich spannend zu werden. Zumindest nicht für mich, erst beim 3. Anlauf bin ich nicht eingeschlafen. 


Taken 2 7/10

Solide Action in gewohnter 96 Hours Manier, aber das Prequel war klar besser. Man sieht halt nichts, was man nicht woanders auch schonmal gesehen hätte. Dennoch recht unterhaltsam.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (14. September 2013)

Star Trek Into Darkness 8/10


----------



## Z3rno (14. September 2013)

Sakrileg, mal wieder gegeben  ich finde die Filme echt gut, muss man gesehen haben.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. September 2013)

Vertigo - Die erste hälfte des Films geht so ( AND EVEN MORE DRIVING! ), aber die Story ist cool, der Film ist super rund, es ist ein Hitchcock, und Schauspielerisch war er auch spitze. 8/10 und den <3 Bonus


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. September 2013)

Mir wurde Requiem for a Dream empfohlen. Also Online-Videothek angeschmissen und geschaut.
Ich muss sagen, dass kaum ein Film mich so sprachlos zurückgelassen hat. Vor allem das letzte Kapitel "Winter" war echt krass.
Ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr jemanden kennt der Drogen oder son Scheiß nimmt, leiht ihm den Film aus.

10/10


----------



## Hänschen (14. September 2013)

Drogensüchtigen Jugendlichen verpasst man am besten eine Breitseite Matrix-Trilogie 

Zum "Requiem for a dream": die Beschreibung bei Amazon klingt so brutal ... den zieh ich mir garantiert nicht rein


----------



## Hänschen (15. September 2013)

John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars  ... für einen B-Movie sehr gut, vor allem wenn man ihn spät abends ansieht


----------



## YuT666 (15. September 2013)

Yep ...



> Ghosts of Mars
> 
> Wurde immer total verrissen aber ich finde ihn trotzdem immer wieder gut.
> 
> 8/10



Running Man

9/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (15. September 2013)

Silmido 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2013)

Tactical Force & The Stranger


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. September 2013)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Mir wurde Requiem for a Dream empfohlen. Also Online-Videothek angeschmissen und geschaut.
> Ich muss sagen, dass kaum ein Film mich so sprachlos zurückgelassen hat. Vor allem das letzte Kapitel "Winter" war echt krass.
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr jemanden kennt der Drogen oder son Scheiß nimmt, leiht ihm den Film aus.
> 
> 10/10


 
Dann zieh dir mal Trainspotting rein. Und bis man mal bei Hero ist dauert bisschen.


----------



## hendrosch (15. September 2013)

Ich bin Nummer vier 8/10

Also den Film an sich ist eigentlich gut, aber die Story kommt echt zu kurz. Es fehlen praktisch jegliche Hintergrundinfos und es wird zu viel einfach als gegeben angesehen. 
Der Film kommt einfach unvollständig rüber. 
Außerdem stört mich das total offene Ende dann doch ziemlich.
Unterhalten tut er trotzdem, Spannend ist er sowieso und mit Action geizt er auch nicht. 

Aber falls irgendwann eine Fortsetzung geben sollte würd ich sie mir auf jeden Fall angugen. 
Allein weil ich wissen will wies weiter geht und auf ein paar Erklärungen hoffe


----------



## Rolk (16. September 2013)

Die Galgenvögel

7/10

Alter Schinken, aber dennoch besser als vieles was man heutzutage als Blockbuster vorgesetzt bekommt.


----------



## YuT666 (16. September 2013)

Wishmaster

8/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (16. September 2013)

Breaking Bad die aktuelle Folge. Holy Shit überschlagen sich in der zweiten Hälfte der fünften Staffel die Ereignisse!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2013)

Die Schlümpfe und Kokowääh 2


----------



## CaptainThilo (17. September 2013)

Berverly Hill Cop 3


----------



## Fexzz (17. September 2013)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Breaking Bad die aktuelle Folge. Holy Shit überschlagen sich in der zweiten Hälfte der fünften Staffel die Ereignisse!!


 
Alter ich saß die ganze Zeit mit offener Kinnlade da und achte nur "Nein nein nein." Ich werd garnicht mehr versuchen irgendwelche Ideen wie es weitergehen könnte zu kriegen, es wird eh irgend ne abgefuckte ******* passieren mit der fast niemand rechnet. D


----------



## X2theZ (17. September 2013)

breaking bad ??????? 
is einfach nur zum 

während der s05e14 hab ich glaub ich an die hundert mal **** gesagt XD
einfach irre, wie sich die story zuspitzt. und ich kann mir auch ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr vorstellen, wie sich das in den letzten beiden episoden noch steigern soll ^^

die wartezeiten in den nächsten 2 wochen werden echt hart.
freu mich auf jeden fall auch schon rießig aufs ende


----------



## Hänschen (17. September 2013)

Age of Dinosaurs - Terror in L.A. .... prima B-Movie, gute Dinos und Edit: blöde Menschen ^^


----------



## Hänschen (18. September 2013)

Star Trek   Into Darkness      ..... wenn man den Verstand und das logische Denkvermögen abschaltet ein sehr unterhaltsamer Film, wenn auch scheinbar etwas günstiger produziert diesmal.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. September 2013)

Ich fand ja die neue Folge, im vergleich mit den 2 davor so medium. Also BrBa.

Trainspotting - Viel besser als Requiem for a Dream, nicht so meinungsbildend und viel lässiger, wenn auch erschreckend. Und British ist geil anzuhören.  7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2013)

22 Bullets


----------



## Niza (18. September 2013)

Ich wahr mit meinem Neffen in* Disneys Planes.*
Ich muss sagen, ich war doch sehr überrascht, was Disney da für ein Meisterwerk gebastelt hat.

Volle 9,5 von 10 Punkten.
3 Punkte für die Super Musik.
4 Punkte für die tollen Animationen
3 Punkte für die tolle Story, die neu ist und mMn nicht aus anderen Filmen geklaut wurde und auch lehrreich für Kinder ist.

0,5 Punkte Abzug , für eine Szene , die doch ziemlich heftig ist für kleine Kinder und in einen Film ab 0 mMn nicht unbedingt gehört.
Es handelt sich um eine Kriegsszene(Vergangenheit), wo auch Flugzeuge abgeschossen werden.

Ich empfehle den Film trotzdem auf jedenfall jeden weiter.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MOD6699 (19. September 2013)

Wir sind die Millers - 8/10 Irgendwie kennt man das alles schon dennoch schafft es der Film zu unterhalten, die Familie ist leicht verrückt aber durchaus symphatisch.

Das ist das Ende - 6,5/10 Naja nette Idee und auch recht gut umgesetzt. Ändert aber nichts daran das ich mit Seth Rogen nicht warm werde.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (19. September 2013)

The First Time 7/10


----------



## Lealein (19. September 2013)

Silent Hill Willkommen in der Hölle 9,5/10
Silent Hill II Revelation 9/10

Ich mag Silenthill :3


----------



## Low (20. September 2013)

Carlifonication
Eine Art TAAHM mit guter Story, interessanten Charakteren. Lustiger isr die Serie auch.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. September 2013)

Bin fast mit der 7. Staffel von Dexter durch pusht mich aber nicht so die 7. Insgesamt würde ich 8,5/10 geben.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (20. September 2013)

Wanted 3/10


----------



## YuT666 (20. September 2013)

Evil Dead 2013

0.5/10

Jason X 

8.5/10


----------



## clown44 (20. September 2013)

War gerade im Kino und habe mir R.E.D. 2 angesehen.

Der Film Knüpft da an, wo der erste Teil aufgehört hat.
Allerdings kommt der zweite Teil nicht ganz an den ersten Teil ran, ansonsten empfehlenswert.

Von daher meine Wertung für den zweiten Teil: 7,5/10


----------



## El-Ahrairah (21. September 2013)

Lore 
Drama um die Stunde Null von 4 Kinder deren Eltern von den Alliierten festgenommen werden.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (21. September 2013)

3096 Tage 4/10


----------



## adon67 (21. September 2013)

Sinister 6.5/10


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2013)

fast and furious 5 5/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. September 2013)

Batman Begins 9/10

Und gleich noch einen: The Mechanic 7/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (22. September 2013)

Ip Man Zero 7/10


----------



## MOD6699 (23. September 2013)

The Worlds End - 7.5/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (23. September 2013)

Riddick: 7 von 10 trotz Liebe zum Scifi Genre.
Für 2h Film gibts leider nur sehr wenig Story. Ansonsten recht ähnlich zum ersten Teil und auch ganz generell nichts, was man nicht schon gesehen hätte.
Dennoch wars ganz nett. Der Charakter hat einfach Charme.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (23. September 2013)

Der Pianist. Mal wieder. Weiterhin 10/10
Und Die Abenteuer des Rabbi Jakob. 7/10


----------



## Teutonnen (23. September 2013)

1984 6/10
Kommt atmosphärisch nicht an die Buchvorlage heran, der Hauptcharakter bleibt viel zu passiv und dieses Gefühl des "ständig verfolgt-werdens" kommt kaum auf.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (24. September 2013)

Inglourious Basterds 10/10

ja ich gebs zu, bin ein Tarantino Fanboy


----------



## Luca654 (24. September 2013)

Riddick 7/10


----------



## Hirschin (25. September 2013)

Der Soldat James Ryan

Die Handlung von Der Soldat James Ryan gestaltet sich wie folgt. Zwei von vier Brüdern, die der US Army dienen kommen bei der Invasion der Normandie uns Leben. Der dritte Bruder fiel bereits eine Woche vorher im Kampf gegen die Japaner. Daraufhin entscheidet der Generalstab den letzten noch verbliebenen Bruder nach hause zu seiner Mutter zu schicken. Der Soldat James Ryan befindet sich jedoch in einer kritischen Lage da er bei der Landung in der Normandie hinter der feindlichen Linie absprang. Ein aus 8 Leuten bestehendes Einsatzteam bekommt den Auftrag den Soldaten James Ryan zu finden. (komplette Handlung hier)

Fazit: Meisterwerk / Oscargewinner / 
-> 9/10


----------



## YuT666 (26. September 2013)

Frankenstein's Army

8.5/10 - my cup of tea


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (26. September 2013)

Riddick 7/10

War jetzt nicht so der Bringer. Aber ich hab den zweiten Teil auch nicht gesehen, muss ich sagen. Die Sprüche sind so dermaßen flach, dass man wieder herzlich drüber lachen kann ^^


----------



## YuT666 (26. September 2013)

Dog Soldiers

9/10


----------



## Low (26. September 2013)

Under the Dome

7/10
War eine nette Unterhaltung


----------



## Hänschen (26. September 2013)

The Lost Planet - Something Is Out There     ..... Vielversprechend bis zum Schluss - solche Filme muss es wohl auch geben 

Zombie Massacre  ....  Hach wieder ein B-Movie mit sehr guten und engagierten Schauspielern


----------



## Lealein (27. September 2013)

Scott Pilgrim against the World: War mal etwas anderes, das im positiven sinne 7/10


----------



## Juanfang (27. September 2013)

Prometheus
 8/10

freu mich schin auf den 2ten Teil irgendwann mal


----------



## robbe (28. September 2013)

Upside Down 7/10
Im grunde genommen eine Liebesgeschichte, was eigentlich garnicht so mein Fall ist. Aber das ganze drumherum ist mal was neues.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (28. September 2013)

King of New York 7/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> In der Zeit des ersten Weltkriegs kämpft der kaum richtig beachtete Cal Trask (James Dean) um Beachtung und um die Liebe seines biestigen Vaters (Raymond Massey), der in fast allen Dingen Cals Bruder Aron vorzieht. Egal, was Cal tut oder denkt, stets erringt er nicht die Liebe seines Vaters, doch sein Bemühen wird immer verzweifelter, auch als seine Mutter ins Spiel kommt.



Zeit, Ort und Umstände spielen keine Rolle, es gibt nur wenige Filme, die mir so dermaßen aus der Seele sprechen.
James Dean forever. Forever James Dean.


----------



## sethdiabolos (29. September 2013)

Cloud Atlas 9/10
Star Trek into Darkness 7/10
Attack the Block 3/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. September 2013)

Colors - Farben der Gewalt 7.5/10

Fast & Furious 6 5.5/10


----------



## shelby1989 (29. September 2013)

The Fast and the Furious


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2013)

Attack The Block


----------



## Hackintoshi (30. September 2013)

* Cocaine Cowboys 3*

"In 7 Stufen vom kleinen Dealer, der Drogen auf der Straße vertickt, zum  Herrscher über ein Kartell - eine Anleitung zum Geldmachen in  unvorstellbaren Dimensionen. Was zunächst humorvoll satirisch als  Spielanleitung daher kommt, ist eine ernsthafte Auseinandersetzung mit  der amerikanischen Anti-Drogenpolitik und ihren Folgen. Matthew Cookes  packende Dokumentation, die viele Akteure aus nahezu allen Ebenen des  „Spiels“ zu Wort kommen lässt, mündet schließlich in ein Plädoyer für  die Entkriminalisierung von Drogen und die Beendigung des erfolglosen  US-amerikanischen Antidrogenkrieges."


----------



## beren2707 (30. September 2013)

"Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger" - 2/10 (unfreiwillig komisch und in fast jeder Hinsicht einfach lächerlich schlecht).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2013)

Get the Gringo 
Hit & Run 
Last Stand ( Arny kann es noch )


----------



## debalz (30. September 2013)

Moon  9/10

ein moderner Klassiker des Sci-fi Genres würde ich sagen - starke Bilder und Atmosphäre, intelligenter Plot. Ich mag solche aufs Essentielle reduzierte Filme, die ohne großes Tamtam den Zuschauer vereinnahmen können.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (30. September 2013)

Ip Man : The Final Fight 6/10


----------



## Low (30. September 2013)

Breaking Bad
Gestern lief die letzte Folge 
8,8/10 - Waren echt geile Momente dabei.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Ip Man : The Final Fight 6/10


 
Ist ein neuer Teil raus gekommen?


----------



## MOD6699 (1. Oktober 2013)

Riddick - 6/10 Für mich der schwächste Teil. Fand es nämlich interessant das man im 2. Teil nicht auf den dunklen Planeten zurückgreift (was leider im 3. wieder versucht wird). Zudem gefallen mir Filme mit Invasionen und die Nekromonger find ich auch geil.

White House Down - 7/10 Nur 7 Punkte weil die Effekte nicht schlecht aussahen. Ansonsten typischer Emmerich Plot mit viel Patriotismus und tamtam.


----------



## Big0 (1. Oktober 2013)

Mama - Absolut langweilig


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (1. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ist ein neuer Teil raus gekommen?



Ja seit 2 Wochen direkt auf Medium


----------



## mds51 (1. Oktober 2013)

The Thing (1982)    8/10

The Thing (2011)    5/10, die nachträglich eingefügen CGI-Effekte, die Universal wollte, verschanden der kompletten Film.....
schade um die sinnlose Arbeit der SE-Leute, die alles ohne CGI, also Oldschool gemacht haben um Carpenter zu ehren und dann wurde davon nichts im Film eingesetzt.

Mad Max 1   6/10   Ich hoffe mal Teil 2 und 3 heute überzeugen mehr
PS: Mel Gibson ist so jung -,-


----------



## YuT666 (1. Oktober 2013)

Aliens

War früher immer unentschlossen, welcher Teil mir besser gefällt... Der zweite hat mich ne kleine Spur mehr an den Eiern gepackt. 

9.9/10

Die anderen bekommen von mir... 

Alien 9.5/10
Alien 3 - 9/10
Alien 4 - 7/10

Die AvP - Teile... Naja, schaubar, sind aber nicht im Gedächtnis geblieben wie die ersten drei Teile des "Ur-Alien".


----------



## e$cape (2. Oktober 2013)

Grave Encounters 2  war echt sehr gut


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. Oktober 2013)

Gute Frage. Die letzte Serie war The Wire, der letzte Film müsste 21 Jump Street gewesen sein - der Film ist Klasse, ein echter Brüller


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

Am letzten WE:

Chaos und danach Constantine! 

dieses WE kommt:

Ghost in the Shell
One Piece


----------



## mds51 (2. Oktober 2013)

Mad Max 2 aka The Road Warrior - 8/10
Max Max 3 Beyond the Thunderdome - 9/10


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Oktober 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Am letzten WE:
> 
> Chaos und danach Constantine!


Hatten wir wohl ein ähnliches Wochenende  Bei Chaos habe ich aber zu spät eingeschaltet.




<> schrieb:


> dieses WE kommt:
> One Piece


 
Serie oder Movie?


----------



## soth (2. Oktober 2013)

2 Guns und Ghost in the Shell Arise (1)


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

> Bei Chaos habe ich aber zu spät eingeschaltet.


Ging mir genau so!  



> Serie oder Movie?


Serie - Bin noch auf Punk Hazard


----------



## 14Hannes88 (2. Oktober 2013)

Riddick 6/10 - Es gab richtig geile stellen, aber leider war die story oder verlauf nicht wirklich der schocker... dieses szenario war irgendwie so nichts neues.

2 Guns 8/10 - Die charaktere sind wirklich überragend, wahlberg passt richtig gut in seine rolle und auch denzel macht wieder einen richtig guten job. Das finale find ich mit am besten


----------



## hendrosch (2. Oktober 2013)

Sharknado - 1/10

  Also eigentlich müsste ich 10/10 geben weil der Film mich sehr gut Unterhalten hat, aber leider hab ich das Gefühl das der Film ernst gemeint ist.  

Abgesehen von purem Realismus und Zukunftsweisenden Spezial Effekts hat der Film eine sehr glaubhafte und vorallem kaum vorhersehbare Story. Man fühlt richtig mit den sehr packend Spielenden Schauspielern mit.  /Sarkasmus off


----------



## YuT666 (2. Oktober 2013)

Henry - Portrait of a Serial Killer

9.5/10


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2013)

RED 2 
War ganz unterhaltsam. Großzügig ne 7/10


----------



## Mohrian (3. Oktober 2013)

Person of interest Staffel 1

8,5/10

Navy CIS

10/10


----------



## beren2707 (3. Oktober 2013)

Silver Linings - 8/10

Sehr amüsant, gut gespielt - hat mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (3. Oktober 2013)

Cowboys & Aliens 6/10


----------



## septix (3. Oktober 2013)

Shutter Island 10/10

ich hab den bestimmt schon mehr als 10x gesehen, aber ich find den einfach zu genial


----------



## pippo_88 (3. Oktober 2013)

High Fidelity (2000)

Rob Gordon (gespielt von John Cusack) erzählt im Stil eines inneren Monolog sein Leben. Im Schnelldurchlauf erfährt der Zuseher, dass das Leben von Rob durchwegs von Niederlagen geprägt ist. Sein Alltag ist langweilig, er besucht immer wieder einen Plattenladen, der kurz vor dem Ruin steht und hat auch in der Liebe wenig bis gar keinen Erfolg. Bis er Marie de Salle (Lisa Bonet) trifft, welche ihn den Kopf verdreht. Doch Rob hängt noch immer an seiner Ex-Freundin Laura und beginnt, seine alten Verflossenen zu vergessen. Aus diesem Grund sucht er jede seiner Ex-Freundinnen auf und fragt nach dem Grund, weshalb die Liebe nicht gehalten hat.


Fazit: 7/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (3. Oktober 2013)

Hangover 3 6.5/10


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2013)

Du guckst aber ziemlich viele Filme!


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (3. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Du guckst aber ziemlich viele Filme!



Bin bei 760 mittlerweile laut IMDB alles notiert da bzw in der Watchlist


----------



## appleandy3 (3. Oktober 2013)

Mein letzter Film war Elysium


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2013)

Fast & Furious 6 & Iron Man 3


----------



## YuT666 (3. Oktober 2013)

Deadly Revenge - Brooklyn Massaker

9/10


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Bin bei 760 mittlerweile laut IMDB alles notiert da bzw in der Watchlist


 
Achso ok. Ist schon ne Menge.


----------



## machine4 (3. Oktober 2013)

heute gar keinen ... weil meine Receiver Festplatte voll war und ich es nicht gemerkt habe... das hat mich so geärgert, dass mir jegliche Lust auf Filme für heute vergangen ist


----------



## robbe (4. Oktober 2013)

Gravity 4/10
Hab mich leider von der 8,2 bei IMDB blenden lassen, keine Ahnung wie die zusammen gekommen.
George Cloony gefällt durch seine gechillte Rolle. Trotz seiner miesen Lage bleibt er ruhig und cool. Leider ist er viel zu kurz dabei.
Sandra Bullock hingegen regt einfach nur tierisch auf. Sie bekommt halt nichts gebacken und ist dauernd hysterisch. Und dann in den unpassendsden Momenten ist sie plötzlich ganz entspannt und lässt sich alle Zeit der Welt. Hab mir eigentlich den ganzen Film über gedacht "Stirb doch endlich und lass Cloony die Rolle übernehmen".
Dazu kommen noch diverse Unstimmigkeiten, was sich in einem Weltraum Film sicher nicht ganz verhindern lässt. Aber eine Stelle ist so was unlogisch, das man richtig spüren konnte, wie sich das ganze Kino an den Kopf gefasst hat. 
Die Idee des Films ist ansonsten aber gut und Effektmässig gibt es auch nichts zu bemängeln.


----------



## Lealein (4. Oktober 2013)

Zum 14ten mal Final Fantasy VII Advent Children, diesmal auf japanisch mit untertitel auch wen ich die Story schon kenn^^

10/10


----------



## Mosla (4. Oktober 2013)

Gravity 9/10 

Für mich definitiv ein Highlight des Jahres. Kamera, Schauspiel und Technik agieren hier auf höchstem Niveau. So etwas hab ich so noch nicht im Kino gesehen. Das 3D hat wirklich mal wieder einen Mehrwert und sollte unbedingt in Anspruch genommen werden. Sandra Bullock spielt hier die Rolle ihres Lebens (war eigentlich nie ein großer Fan von ihr)! Noch nie sah im Kino die Erde so wunderschön aus und lässt uns vor Ehrfurcht erstarren.


----------



## YuT666 (4. Oktober 2013)

Glimmer Man

8/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. Oktober 2013)

Gravity: 7/10

Ich fand ihn recht spannend, stellenweise zu vorhersehbar, dann aber  auch direkt wieder spannend. Spannung konnte über den film hinweg  aufrechterhalten werden und das ist der größte pluspunkt des films. ansonsten waren die bilder (erde, raumstationen usw.) schön gemacht (wenn sie auch schärfer hätten sein können, aber dafür darf man wohl nicht ins kino, sondern muss man auf die bluray warten). CGI  war zwar leicht zu erkennen, aber im akzeptablen rahmen. der sound hat sehr gut zur spannung beigetragen bzw. diese zu einem  sicherlich großen teil auch erst generiert.

sandra bullock fand ich  dagegen etwas nervig von der art her, ich mag die aber grundsätzlich  nicht so. clooney genauso wenig, wobei seine art hier zum größten teil in ordnung geht. die verkörpern für mich jedoch beide das typisch  amerikanisch oberflächliche. von ihrer art, aber auch vom aussehen. da  hat es nicht besonders geholfen, dass man ständig sandra bullock in  unterwäsche aus allen möglichen perspektiven gezeigt hat. 


Spoiler



und die  embrio-haltung vor der luke mit 'nabelschnur' fand ich extrem plump. die  aussage, dass der mensch im all (sehr) verletzlich ist und/oder dass  sie sich in der raumstation endlich wieder etwas geborgen fühlt, war ja  ohnehin klar und hätte entsprechend subtiler gezeigt werden können, bzw.  einfach nicht so ausladend lange. ebenso unpassend fand ich den einen oder anderen oneliner ala "das  wetter heute bewölkt mit leichten trümmer-schauern" oder so ähnlich.  auch wieder super plump einen auf lustig gemacht...leider konnte ich  mich auch nicht von dem gedanken lösen, dass es super unrealistisch ist,  dass ein nicht-astronaut, einfach mal so mir nichts dir nichts  amerikanische, russische und chinesische raum-vehikel erfolgreich  steuert! und das auch noch unter gehörigem zeitdruck und in absoluten  nicht-standard bzw. extrem-situationen. über den feuerlöcher-jetpack  konnte ich dabei schon wieder lachen, so absurd war das. hatte fast  schon comic-stil. wie der cojote, der sich auf die rakete schnallt.


im großen und ganzen ein interessanter film, der durch die konstante spannung, die bilder und das unverbrauchte setting punktet. abzug gibts von meiner seite für die zu amerikanischen schauspieler und den mangelnden realismus.  dennoch durchaus empfehlenswert.


----------



## mds51 (4. Oktober 2013)

After Earth  ne großzügige 4/10.
Da musst ich mich zusammenreißen nicht einzuschlafen.. Schade um die vergeigte Zeit


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Oktober 2013)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Gravity: 7/10


 
Off topic:
Shift-Taste kaputt gegangen?

Ein Hinweis: Sandra Bullock spielt mit und nicht Julia Roberts


On topic:

Gravity 6/10

Die hysterische Art von Sandra Bullock war teilweise nicht zu ertragen und ich habe mir dauernd erhofft, dass sie endlich mal den Mund hält.
Hätte man einfach nur die Bilder wirken lassen, wäre der Film stellenweise viel besser geworden, weil das Geblubbere einfach nur unnötig abgelenkt hat.
Und schauspielerisch war sie eigentlich auch nicht wirklich gefordert bzw. es gab keine Szenen in denen sie ihr, möglicherweise vorhandenes, schauspielerisches Talent hätte präsentieren können.
Der Sound und das Bild waren aber sehr gut, wenn auch nicht ganz so genial wie bei Oblivion.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Oktober 2013)

The dark Knight 

Was soll man groß sagen, its JOKER Time 
Einfach nur genial gespielt, für mich noch besser als Teil 3,daher 

11/10


@offtopic 60 Tage und genau 100 Posts :

@invisible: eigentlich meinte ich das auch so, war wohl schon ein bisschen spät um zusammenhängende Sätze zu schreiben


----------



## Keron23 (5. Oktober 2013)

The Tunnel.......gruselig


----------



## Mohrian (5. Oktober 2013)

Iron Man 3

9/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. Oktober 2013)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Off topic:
> Shift-Taste kaputt gegangen?
> 
> Ein Hinweis: Sandra Bullock spielt mit und nicht Julia Roberts
> ...


1. nennt sich bequemlichkeit.
2. stimmt, bullock nicht roberts... mag ich beide nicht  trotz des falschen namens meinte ich bullock und die aussage bleibt sowieso die gleiche.
3. dass man in solchen situationen hysterisch wird, ist irgendwo nachvollziehbar. nervig war es dennoch. und ich stimme voll und ganz zu: man hätte die bilder wirken lassen sollen. die waren ja aussagekräftig genug.



FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> The dark Knight
> Was soll man groß sagen, its JOKER Time
> Einfach nur genial gespielt, für mich fast noch besser als Teil 3,daher
> 11/10


 "fast noch besser"?!!  der zweite teil ist definitiv und deutlich besser! seien es die schauspieler, die story, die spannung, der bösewicht (ganz besonders dessen motivation) oder auch alles andere, der dritte teil war ganz schön in den sand gesetzt. allein die tatsache, dass batman die hälfte des films gar nicht mitspielt... WTF?!
dass die breite masse nach den (zu recht) erfolgreichen ersten beiden teilen blind für solche offensichtlichen schwächen ist und entsprechend gedankenlos hoch bewertet, ist da nur all zu verständlich. klar, der charakter 'batman' bleibt cool, aber der film als solches bleibt weit hinter den ersten beiden zurück. (hier ein lustiger beitrag zum thema aus der serie 'honest trailers': http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQJuGeqdbn4)

Batman Begins 7/10
The Dark Knight 8/10
Dark Knight Rises 6/10


Falls das nicht ontopic genug war:

The Newsroom (Serie): 7/10
Interessante Charaktere, anspruchsvolle (schnell und konstant über den Grundwortschatz hinausgehend) Dialoge, unverbrauchtes Setting und kein besonders plumper Humor 

Suits (Serie): 8/10
Sympathische Charaktere, die die Identifikation leicht machen, durchgehend sehr humorvoll und abwechslungsreich. Dazu gibts einen Ohrwurm-verdächtigen Soundtrack. Aber auch visuell ists nett gemacht. Das Setting "Anwaltskanzlei" ist für mich ebenfalls unverbraucht.


----------



## Manu98 (5. Oktober 2013)

Fast and furious Tokio Drift
7/10
Aktionreicher Film jedoch find ich die neueren Teile besser


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. Oktober 2013)

Faster mit The Rock 8/10 

Guter Film, gute Schauspieler!

BTW Dwayne "the rock" Johnson ist


----------



## YuT666 (6. Oktober 2013)

Session 9
9/10

Jason X
8.5/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (6. Oktober 2013)

Absolute Power 6.5/10


----------



## moe (6. Oktober 2013)

Parker
Ganz nette Unterhaltung für zwischendurch, erzählt ne schöne Geschichte. Muss man aber nicht gesehen haben.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (6. Oktober 2013)

A Clockwork Orange 9/10


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Oktober 2013)

Cloud Atlas 9/10


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Oktober 2013)

Bin jetzt mit Homeland Staffel 2 durch und gebe 8/10. Ich find die einfach spannend und zudem steh ich auf Claire Danes


----------



## 14Hannes88 (7. Oktober 2013)

Captain America - The First Avenger: 4/10 - ich fand ihn grottig, da fand ich den letzten Avenger-Film deutlich besser...

The Rush: 8/10 - fand ich sehr geil, obwohl das thema eher langeweile suggeriert, wurde es richtig geil umgesetzt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2013)

Das A-Team


----------



## YuT666 (7. Oktober 2013)

Nico

9/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. Oktober 2013)

Bad Boys 9/10 Super Film!


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2013)

JE1802 schrieb:


> Bad Boys 9/10 Super Film!



Der lief doch am Wochenende oder?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. Oktober 2013)

Jap  

@Topic

Zwar nicht heute aber am WE: Bad Boys 2 7/10


----------



## pippo_88 (7. Oktober 2013)

Auf Zwang der Freundin -> Manhattan Love Story

Die Handlung des Films dreht sich um das Zimmermädchen Marisa Ventura, die sich eines Tages in den Hotelgast und Politiker Christopher Marshall verliebt. Er allerdings geht davon aus, dass sie ebenfalls ein Gast ist. So entwickelt sich eine kleine Romanze, bei der es für Marisa in erster Line darum geht, dass ihr Schwarm nicht mitbekommt, dass sie in dem Hotel lediglich arbeitet. (mit Jennifer Lopez, Ralph Fiennes, Natasha Richardson)

Boar ist J.LO schlecht als Schauspielerin...hammer

3/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (7. Oktober 2013)

Lore 7.5/10


----------



## Low (8. Oktober 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Lore 7.5/10


 
Mach mal 'ne Pause


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (9. Oktober 2013)

Gestern Abend Chronicle 8/10 nur zu empfehlen ! 

Was für Pause :F


----------



## beren2707 (9. Oktober 2013)

Batman: The Dark Knight Rises - 7/10

Mit Abstand schwächster Teil der Trilogie, vollgepackt mit klaffenden Logiklücken, schwach ausgeprägten Charakteren (bes. Bane) und fatalerweise zu wenig Batman in einem Batmanfilm. Gerade noch die 7/10 mit Tendenz zur 6.


----------



## YuT666 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hard Boiled

9/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Jagd 9.5/10


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Oktober 2013)

Fluch der Karibik 1   8/10


----------



## YuT666 (9. Oktober 2013)

Escape from L.A. 

8.5/10


----------



## dragonlort (10. Oktober 2013)

Grade ebend Blut der Wikinger 
Fazit.  Totaler Rotz muss man sich nicht antun.

Ich stehe zwar auf solche Filme aber den hätten sie sich sparen können.


----------



## mds51 (10. Oktober 2013)

Battleship 8/10


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. Oktober 2013)

Rush - Alles für den Sieg 7/10

Die Idee ist gut.. Niki Lauda wird gut Gespielt. Hab aber viele viele Fehler entdeckt.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. Oktober 2013)

Der Große Gatsby 7,5/10


----------



## ich558 (10. Oktober 2013)

The dark knight 10/10 .....rises 8,5/10 Pacific Rim 8,5/10 Die Monster und Effekte sind der Hammer


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. Oktober 2013)

Der Dieb Der Worte 6,5/10


----------



## YuT666 (10. Oktober 2013)

Midnight Meat Train

8/10

Vampyr

10/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (11. Oktober 2013)

Mr. Nobody mit Jared Leto 8.5/10


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Oktober 2013)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Aliens
> 
> War früher immer unentschlossen, welcher Teil mir besser gefällt... Der zweite hat mich ne kleine Spur mehr an den Eiern gepackt.
> 
> ...


 
Also wen du dem 3ten mehr als dem 4ten gibst, würde ich vill nochmal den 3ten und 4ten schauen. 

AKIRA: Eyecandy, ganz unterhaltsam. 6,5/10


----------



## YuT666 (11. Oktober 2013)

Jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack und sowas ist bar jeglicher Diskussion.  Dem einen gefällt das, dem anderen das. Mir doch egal,  ich lasse jedem seine Meinung und meine lass ich mir nicht nehmen. Wenn man über sowas diskutieren würde, wäre es ein Full Time Job. Who cares... So ist das Leben. Hart und beschissen. 

Mutant - Das Grauen aus dem All

8.5/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. Oktober 2013)

Broken City 8/10 Hat mir ganz gut gefallen, anschauen lohnt sich aber mehr als 10 Piepen wärs mir nicht wert


----------



## kero81 (12. Oktober 2013)

Zimmer 1408... Naja, fand ihn nicht so toll. Eher Durchschnitt.


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Oktober 2013)

Wieder einmal Butterfly Effect,eine wirklich krasse Story.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2013)

All In Pokerface.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2013)

Fluch der Karibik - Fremde Gezeiten.   9/10


Hammer



Zeus


----------



## Eftilon (12. Oktober 2013)

Hab gestern Gravity auf 3D im Kino gesehen, abgesehen von den paar logischen Fehlern war der Film grandiös.


E


----------



## debalz (12. Oktober 2013)

Barfly - 9/10

Mickey Rourke´s beste Rolle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2013)

Zum Glück bleibt es in der Familie ( Clavier & Reno ) und Battleship


----------



## dragonlort (13. Oktober 2013)

Hammer of gods oder so hieß der.
War ok 1mal anschauen reicht der.


----------



## penkoemen (13. Oktober 2013)

Stoker 9/10 
Lone Ranger 2/10


----------



## drstoecker (13. Oktober 2013)

Oblivion 8/10
Evil Dead 8/10
Stirb Langsam 5 5/10
Fast & Furious 6 7/10
Shootout 5/10
....


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (13. Oktober 2013)

Europa Report 6/10


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Oktober 2013)

Als letztes The Worlds End - kurzweiliger Spaß ohne großen Sinn. 6/10


----------



## ElFloh (13. Oktober 2013)

Django Unchained, Pulp Fiction & From Dusk till Dawn

Tarantino´s Hattrick <3


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (13. Oktober 2013)

The Descendants 7/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Oktober 2013)

Blitz mit Jason Statham 7,5/10 Gute Story, allerdings hat mir die Kameraführung nicht sonderlich gut gefallen.  Grade noch Command Performance mit Dolph Lundgren 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2013)

Turbo-Kleine Schnecke,großer Traum


----------



## Lealein (14. Oktober 2013)

Shinobi - Kampf um Liebe und Tod

Wen man mal das durchgehende Kämpfen mit den billligen Sound wo die Schläge sich wie bei Terrence Hill und Bud Spencer Filme anhören, aber naja, die Story ist ebenfalls lückenhaft und widerspricht sich.

7/10 warum? KA er war irgendwie schön auch wen er eigentlich nu 4 verdient hätte...


----------



## mds51 (14. Oktober 2013)

Harold & Kumar 2 mal wieder. 

10/10 zu geil der Film.
Unbedingt auf Englisch schauen!


----------



## jamie (14. Oktober 2013)

Postal. Schon wieder.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (14. Oktober 2013)

Gravity - 7/10


----------



## mds51 (14. Oktober 2013)

Lammbock.

Hatte den besser in Erinnerung. .
6/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2013)

The Crime " Good Cop // Bad Cop " und Jack Reacher


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (16. Oktober 2013)

Elysium 7/10 und How High 9/10


----------



## beren2707 (16. Oktober 2013)

Titanic 8/10

 Ich mag den Film irgendwie (bis auf wenige allzu schmalzige Stellen), seit ich ihn mit 11 das erste Mal sah, auch wenn ichs nicht erklären kann/mag. Ich steh dazu.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Oktober 2013)

Predator (2010)

•Ein wirklich super Film, ne sehr tolle Action Handlung und spannend zugleich. Den sehe ich mir gern nochmal an. Hoffentlich kommt ein zweiter Teil davon raus. Bin mal sehr gespannt.



>Zeus


----------



## El-Ahrairah (17. Oktober 2013)

Tetsuo: The Iron Man


----------



## Hänschen (18. Oktober 2013)

The Colony - Hell Freezes Over      ... bestenfalls Durchschnitt/Kinderkost
Europa Report   ....... siehe oben

Oblivion ..... Super
Scary Movie 5  ...... passabel, kann man gucken

G.I. Joe - Die Abrechnung   .... teurer Action Trasher, höchstens einmal anzugucken
Epic - Verborgenes Königreich  ... gut und unterhaltsam

Iron Man 3  ..... mehr ging wohl nicht storytechnisch, deswegen gut bis sehr gut
After Earth .... gut bis sehr gut


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (18. Oktober 2013)

Gangsters Paradise Jerusalem 7,5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2013)

Fire with Fire, Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum sterben und The Raid


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (18. Oktober 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Fire with Fire, Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum sterben und The Raid


 The RAID ist einfach Mega

American Psycho mit Bale 8/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5bxisdu-0_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*The Way of the Dragon*

Für mich der "Heilige Gral" aller jemals auf Film gebannten Martial Arts  Szenen. Es gibt sicherlich choreografisch ausgefeiltere, gerade weil  sich in den letzten 40 Jahren viel getan hat auf diesem Gebiet, aber  diese hier, wird immer eine Ikone bleiben, denn hier atmet jeder Schlag,  jeder Tritt, jede Abwehr den Geist von etwas ganz Großem, Einmaligem  und Unwiederholbarem.

Großartig der kurze Moment, in dem Bruce inne hält, nachdem sein ihm  fast einzig ebenbürtiger Konkurrent an einem Schwächeanfall stirbt, und  er ihm den letzten Respekt erweist - für mich sagt dies sehr viel aus,  denn es geht um viel mehr als ums Gewinnen.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (21. Oktober 2013)

Die Stunde der Patrioten - gestern abend


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (21. Oktober 2013)

Die Firma 7/10
Fair Game 6.5/10
Wie ein Einziger Tag 9/10
Snitch 7/10
The Help 8/10
Scary Movie 5 2/10


----------



## Lealein (21. Oktober 2013)

Tschernobyl Diarys

Story: 4 Freunde und 2 andere die sich in der 2 Stündigen fahrt zusammengeschlossen haben das aus 4 nun 6 Freunde wurden.

Anfangs eine normale Extremtourismus oder Sightseen in der verstrahlten Stadt Pripyat, nunden, sie waren nicht da und mit dem Bus mit dem sie hergefahren sind wurden die Kabel durchgetrennt sodass man diesen nichtmehr benutzen kann.

Yuri der Reiseführer macht sich auf den Weg mit einer Pistole um nachzusehen was das für ein Geräusch war, einer der 6 begleitet ihn jedoch wurde dieser angefallen von... "ETWAS" nunja, bis man dann die Leiche von Yuri findet, sieht man das sie aufgegessen wurde oder zumindest ausgeweidet.

Ab da nahm das übel seinen lauf...

Ja, klingt spannend ist es auch jedoch ziemlich klischeehaft eine verlassene Stadt... oder ist sie doch nciht verlassen? Naja 8/10 Punkten da ich solche Filme eig. mag.

Spannung: Natürlich herrscht Spannung und Horror bei den meisten grusel Filmen, bei diesen auch nur, naja mal ist er da mal ist er weg der grusel, vieles kann man vorausahnen wobei die Spannung etwas verloren geht. 4/10

Schauspielerische Leistung: Naja... auf deutsch sit schonmal die Synchro relativ schlecht, auch sind die verhaltensarten der Characktere ziemlich unreal, ich meine wen mein Bruder von 1000 von Dingen angegriffen wird, ich würde dies als sinnlos sehen ihm dann noch helfen zu wollen... Aber nungut die schauspieler, waren in Ordnung bekommen daher 7/10

Soundtrack: Dieser verrät wen was passiert oder nicht, schlicht ergreifend wie bei Resident Evil 4 (dem Videospiel) nur das dort die musik gut klingt 3/10

Das Ende: 0 nada niente nichts nothing, das ende ist zumal der größte dreck den ich je gesehen habe, sogar das Alternative Ende was bei dem Blue Ray dabei war war schwachsinn, sry falls wer das ende toll findet, ich finde es ziemlich dumm und einfallslos...

22/50 sind 44/100 Punkte macht 4,5 bewertung.

Naja schreck Momente ja, dennoch nicht mein Fall schade, ich hatte Hoffnung in deisen Film gesetzt da mcih Tschernobyl eig. relativ interessiert...


----------



## keinnick (21. Oktober 2013)

Lealein schrieb:


> Tschernobyl Diarys
> 
> (...)


 
Danke für den Beitrag. Ich wollte mir den Film eigentlich mal zulegen, da mich seit Stalker das Setting reizt aber nee, dann schaue ich lieber weiter Dokus


----------



## Lealein (21. Oktober 2013)

bei den Dokus ist sicher mehr Spannung drinnen als bei Tschernobyl Diarys xD


----------



## 14Hannes88 (21. Oktober 2013)

Lealein schrieb:


> bei den Dokus ist sicher mehr Spannung drinnen als bei Tschernobyl Diarys xD



Den hatte ich mir vor ein paar monaten auch mal angesehen... am anfang war es ja relativ spannend, aber zum ende hin wurde immer mehr übertrieben. Vorher wurde es halt noch relativ realistisch gehalten, dann im laufe des film´s erinnerte es mich doch gleich wieder stark an dead snow... dann ging es gleich wieder auf die schiene der extremen übertriebenheit.

Topic: Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise 10/10... einfach nur geil, immernoch total überwältigt obwohl ich den film nun zum zweiten mal gesehen habe. Desweiteren stimmt auch nicht alles mit dem buch überein, trotzdem ist in der begrenzten zeit soviel wie möglich einfach nur richtig geil rüber gebracht worden. Das macht auf jedenfall lust auf mehr... der zweite Teil kann kommen.

Vorher hatte ich noch auf sky alle 3 Herr der Ringe-Teile in der extended Version gesehen 10/10... es gibt einfach nichts geileres


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (21. Oktober 2013)

_The Tunnel_
Ich steh ja extrem auf Found Footage Filme. Und The Tunnel ist seit gestern einer meiner Favoriten aus dem Genre. Schön im dunkeln mit Kopfhörer, erste Sahne! 

_Snitch - Ein riskanter Deal_
Top Film mit super Story, super Umsetzung und ein Dwayne Johnson, der auch mal Gefühle zeigt und Panik kriegt wenn auf einmal geschossen wird. Voll ungewohnt


----------



## Fexzz (21. Oktober 2013)

Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> _The Tunnel_
> Ich steh ja extrem auf Found Footage Filme. Und The Tunnel ist seit gestern einer meiner Favoriten aus dem Genre. Schön im dunkeln mit Kopfhörer, erste Sahne!


 
Kannst du da mal (ohne zu spoilern) mehr zu sagen? Ich steh ebenfalls auf Found footage (Blair Witch ist einer meiner Lieblinge) und ich such immer nach was neuem


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Oktober 2013)

Erneut gerade Predaor 2010. Einfach ein Hammer Film.


----------



## xElv1sHD (21. Oktober 2013)

Aliens vs Predator, ziemlich schwacher Film :/


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich - Einfach Unverbesserlich 2 7/10


----------



## Low (21. Oktober 2013)

Gestern, Passend zu seinem Geburtstag "A History of Violence", nette Unterhaltung → 7,5/10

Und heute "The Road" 8/10


----------



## mds51 (22. Oktober 2013)

Despicable Me 2 8/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (22. Oktober 2013)

The Place Beyond the Pines 9/10!!

Ne Frage guckt ihr eigt alle Filme auf BluRay oder DVD? Oder im Netz?


----------



## T'PAU (22. Oktober 2013)

Oblivion (Blu-ray) 8,5/10


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Oktober 2013)

Goodfellas (9,5/10)


----------



## Low (22. Oktober 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> The Place Beyond the Pines 9/10!!
> 
> Ne Frage guckt ihr eigt alle Filme auf BluRay oder DVD? Oder im Netz?


 
Bluray, was anderes kommt mir nicht ins Haus!


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (22. Oktober 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Bluray, was anderes kommt mir nicht ins Haus!



Bei mir das selbe  kann nicht mehr anders  

Mad Men 1 Staffel endlich fertig 8/10 leider nur in 720p


----------



## cryzen (22. Oktober 2013)

THE Walking Dead Season 4 ep.2 1080p DTS


----------



## Low (22. Oktober 2013)

Bin mit "House of Cards" Staffel 1 durch. Spannende Serien, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Edit: Die amerikanische Version


----------



## mds51 (23. Oktober 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> ... Ne Frage guckt ihr eigt alle Filme auf BluRay oder DVD? Oder im Netz?


 
Neue Anschaffungen kommen auf BD, habe aber noch ca. 500 DVD's im Regal stehen....

Netz kommt nicht in Frage


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2013)

Harry Potter - und der Stein der Weisen.     5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> The Place Beyond the Pines 9/10!!
> 
> Ne Frage guckt ihr eigt alle Filme auf BluRay oder DVD? Oder im Netz?



Neukäufe nur als BR ( Serien aber eher als DVD ) aber der Restbestand von etwas über 1 k an DVDs wird natürlich weiterhin genutzt.

 Hancock und Dredd


----------



## Murdoch (23. Oktober 2013)

Dredd 9/10


----------



## Kaeltetod (23. Oktober 2013)

Gestern abend "Prisoners". Ganz klare empfehlung 9/10


----------



## Do Berek (23. Oktober 2013)

cryzen schrieb:


> THE Walking Dead Season 4 ep.2 1080p DTS


 Uh,die neue Staffel ist draußen??
Hab zuletzt Elysium gesehen,nice!
Ansonsten wenns geht BD,Serien auch DVD,gelegentlich Netz.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (23. Oktober 2013)

Side Effects 7/10


----------



## MOD6699 (23. Oktober 2013)

Immer nur Netz, wenn er dann wirklich zusagt kaufe ich ihn aber schon auf BD. Man kann davon ja halten was man will aber ich wurde einfach zu oft enttäuscht.


----------



## Mohrian (23. Oktober 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Bin mit "House of Cards" Staffel 1 durch. Spannende Serien, kann ich nur empfehlen.  Edit: Die amerikanische Version



Kann die Serie was ? Wollte sie mir auch mal anschauen


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Dredd 9/10


 
Boar, denn Film muss ich auch noch gucken.


----------



## Mohrian (23. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Boar, denn Film muss ich auch noch gucken.



Ich auch


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe den mal vor kurzem spät Abends im Fernsehen laufen sehen, aber leider nicht zu Ende geschaut.


----------



## Murdoch (23. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich habe den mal vor kurzem spät Abends im Fernsehen laufen sehen, aber leider nicht zu Ende geschaut.


 
Der lief doch nicht im TV?! Wenn ja dürfte das maximal 15 Minuten Laufzeit haben im fernsehen.


----------



## Mohrian (23. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich auf sky


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (23. Oktober 2013)

James Bond 007 : Octopussy 7/10


----------



## Dragon AMD (23. Oktober 2013)

Snitch mit dwayne johnson 7/10

Mfg


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (24. Oktober 2013)

Winter's Bone 6.5/10


----------



## AeroX (24. Oktober 2013)

Lealein schrieb:


> Tschernobyl Diarys  Story: 4 Freunde und 2 andere die sich in der 2 Stündigen fahrt zusammengeschlossen haben das aus 4 nun 6 Freunde wurden.  Anfangs eine normale Extremtourismus oder Sightseen in der verstrahlten Stadt Pripyat, nunden, sie waren nicht da und mit dem Bus mit dem sie hergefahren sind wurden die Kabel durchgetrennt sodass man diesen nichtmehr benutzen kann.  Yuri der Reiseführer macht sich auf den Weg mit einer Pistole um nachzusehen was das für ein Geräusch war, einer der 6 begleitet ihn jedoch wurde dieser angefallen von... "ETWAS" nunja, bis man dann die Leiche von Yuri findet, sieht man das sie aufgegessen wurde oder zumindest ausgeweidet.  Ab da nahm das übel seinen lauf...  Ja, klingt spannend ist es auch jedoch ziemlich klischeehaft eine verlassene Stadt... oder ist sie doch nciht verlassen? Naja 8/10 Punkten da ich solche Filme eig. mag.  Spannung: Natürlich herrscht Spannung und Horror bei den meisten grusel Filmen, bei diesen auch nur, naja mal ist er da mal ist er weg der grusel, vieles kann man vorausahnen wobei die Spannung etwas verloren geht. 4/10  Schauspielerische Leistung: Naja... auf deutsch sit schonmal die Synchro relativ schlecht, auch sind die verhaltensarten der Characktere ziemlich unreal, ich meine wen mein Bruder von 1000 von Dingen angegriffen wird, ich würde dies als sinnlos sehen ihm dann noch helfen zu wollen... Aber nungut die schauspieler, waren in Ordnung bekommen daher 7/10  Soundtrack: Dieser verrät wen was passiert oder nicht, schlicht ergreifend wie bei Resident Evil 4 (dem Videospiel) nur das dort die musik gut klingt 3/10  Das Ende: 0 nada niente nichts nothing, das ende ist zumal der größte dreck den ich je gesehen habe, sogar das Alternative Ende was bei dem Blue Ray dabei war war schwachsinn, sry falls wer das ende toll findet, ich finde es ziemlich dumm und einfallslos...  22/50 sind 44/100 Punkte macht 4,5 bewertung.  Naja schreck Momente ja, dennoch nicht mein Fall schade, ich hatte Hoffnung in deisen Film gesetzt da mcih Tschernobyl eig. relativ interessiert...


   Ich hatte mir auch wesentlich mehr davon versprochen. Letzten Endes echt ein bescheidener Film. Und über das Ende hab ich mich auch tierisch aufgeregt.  

  @topic: Ich einfach und unverbesserlich 1.  
 Eig ganz witzig   8/10


Edit: gerade Gran torino zuende gesehen. 
Weltklasse Film, Clint eastwood spielt die Rolle so verdammt gut. 10/10


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Oktober 2013)

R.E.D. 2 - 7/10 ganz unterhaltsam aber kommt an den ersten nicht ran. Eigentlich nur 6/10 aber Hopkins bringt einen Punkt extra


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (24. Oktober 2013)

Olympus Has Fallen 7/10


----------



## debalz (25. Oktober 2013)

Gravity 9/10

Endlich mal wieder ein Film für den es sich lohnt ins Kino zu gehen! Obwohl mich die Nennung der Schauspieler Bullock und Clooney eher davon abhalten einen Film zu schauen ist das in diesem Fall gar kein Problem gewesen. Regie und Kameraarbeit sind grandios - auch die Effekte, noch nie so eine gute Darstellung von Schwerelosigkeit im Film gesehen, auch die 3D Effekte sind super. Ich musste ständig zucken als die ISS in tausend Teile zerlegt wurde und die Trümmer einem um die Ohren geflogen sind. Insgesamt ist der Film relativ kurz - aber in den spannenden 90 min. war ich gebannter Zuschauer und fühlte mich bestens unterhalten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2013)

Rocky Teil 1 & 2.


----------



## YuT666 (26. Oktober 2013)

The Legend of the Psychotic Forest Ranger

8/10


----------



## mülla1 (26. Oktober 2013)

Insidious chapter two
9/10
Mann sollte aber den ersten Teil gesehen haben.. Ansonsten gibt's wieder herrliche gänsehaut


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2013)

Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil-2.   9/10


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Oktober 2013)

Insidious 2

Sehr, sehr geiler Film. Ein dritter Teil kommt ja scheinbar auch noch. Ich freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Mohrian (26. Oktober 2013)

Die unfassbaren 10/10

Ich liebe Filme wo am Ende der WOW Effekt kommt


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (26. Oktober 2013)

*Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod 8,5/10
*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2013)

96 Hours " Taken 2 ", Wer´s glaubt wird selig, Iron Man 3 und Fast & Furious 6


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Oktober 2013)

Gravity - 8/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (26. Oktober 2013)

Psycho 8/10 War jetzt mein 800ter Film  Ziemlich krass wenn ich so überlege 800 Filme gesehen zu haben mit 19  und Vor allem dieses jahr allein 320 ca auf BluRay


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Oktober 2013)

Gravity

10/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. Oktober 2013)

Runner Runner 7,5/10 hätte mehr erwartet


----------



## ЯoCaT (27. Oktober 2013)

Bad grandpa 3/10


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Oktober 2013)

Olympus has Fallen 9/10

Mfg


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (27. Oktober 2013)

American Gigolo 6/10


----------



## Arvanor (27. Oktober 2013)

After Earth 5/10
Iron Man 3 8/10


----------



## longtom (27. Oktober 2013)

Gravity

5/10 

Selten sowas Langweiliges gesehen .


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2013)

Boar, und ich wollte den schon im Kino gucken! 


Puuh


----------



## beren2707 (27. Oktober 2013)

Apocalypse Now (nicht Redux!) - 8/10


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. Oktober 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Apocalypse Now (nicht Redux!) - 8/10


 
Redux finde ich persönlich besser, auch weil er nochmal etwas anders/ neu vertont wurde. Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.  Vor allem sollte man einmal "Hearts of Darkness",  die Doku zum Film gesehen haben, die ist wirklich informativ und zeigt, welchen Riesenaufwand die damals betrieben haben um den Film zu realisieren. Danach erkennt man mMn erst den wahren Wert dieses Films. Schon alleine, dass Martin Sheen im Hotelzimmer tatsächlich "angeheitert" war (er hatte Geburtstag) und sich vor lauter Suff die Hand am Spiegel ernsthaft aufgeschnitten hat - sowas gibt's heute in keinem Film mehr...


Spartacus - Gods of the Arena 7/10

Blut, nackte Frauen, Metzeleien, nackte Frauen und Blut - in der Reihenfolge ungefähr


----------



## robbe (27. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Boar, und ich wollte den schon im Kino gucken!
> 
> 
> Puuh


 
Kannst ihn ja trotzdem anschauen. Seltsamerweise wird der Film ja fast überall in höchsten Tönen gelobt. Für mich ist er aber auch einer der überbewertesten Filme der letzten Jahre. 5/10, aber auch nur wegen der tollen Bilder, ansonsten wäre es 3/10.
Wäre Sandra Bullock nicht so unendlich Nervig/Dämlich und würde es die paar wirklich fatalen physikalischen Fehler nicht geben, wäre sicher sogar eine 7/10 drin.


Spoiler



Ich sag nur Cloony befindet sich im Stillstand und wird dann  scheinbar von einem unsichtaren Lastwagen weggezogen, in der  Schwerelosigkeit wohlgemerkt.
In dem Moment hat das halbe Kino getuschelt und nen paar Lacher kamen auch.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ne, ich lasse es komplett lieber. 



Zeus


----------



## robbe (27. Oktober 2013)

Deine Entscheidung. Das ist ein Film den findet man entweder extrem toll oder extrem schlecht. Mittendrin scheints da kaum was zu geben.


----------



## Kaeltetod (27. Oktober 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Redux finde ich persönlich besser, auch weil er nochmal etwas anders/ neu vertont wurde. Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.  Vor allem sollte man einmal "Hearts of Darkness",  die Doku zum Film gesehen haben, die ist wirklich informativ und zeigt, welchen Riesenaufwand die damals betrieben haben um den Film zu realisieren. Danach erkennt man mMn erst den wahren Wert dieses Films. Schon alleine, dass Martin Sheen im Hotelzimmer tatsächlich "angeheitert" war (er hatte Geburtstag) und sich vor lauter Suff die Hand am Spiegel ernsthaft aufgeschnitten hat - sowas gibt's heute in keinem Film mehr...
> 
> Spartacus - Gods of the Arena 7/10
> 
> Blut, nackte Frauen, Metzeleien, nackte Frauen und Blut - in der Reihenfolge ungefähr



Wuerde ich so nicht ganz pauschal sagen. Leonardo Dicaprio hat sich in Django unchained auch in rage geapielt und dabei ein glas mit der hand zerschmettert.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (27. Oktober 2013)

Der Informant! 7/10


----------



## penkoemen (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Chronicen der Unterwelt....wie schlecht 2/10 
The House of flying daggers...farbenbrächtig, super Story, toll erzählt und unglaubliche Bilder 10/10


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (27. Oktober 2013)

Kaeltetod schrieb:


> Wuerde ich so nicht ganz pauschal sagen. Leonardo Dicaprio hat sich in Django unchained auch in rage geapielt und dabei ein glas mit der hand zerschmettert.


 
Ja, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Django war aber auch einer der wenigen richtig guten Filme der letzten paar Jahre, finde ich. DiCaprio ist ohnehin auch ein sehr guter Schauspieler. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass der Aufwand, der mit Apocalypse Now betrieben wurde, heutzutage so einfach nicht mehr stattfindet. Schau dir mal besagte Doku an, dann weißt du was ich meine.


----------



## Tymotee (27. Oktober 2013)

Man of Steel 8/10


----------



## mds51 (27. Oktober 2013)

Tim und Struppi und das goldene Vlies 8/10
Tim und Struppi und die blauen Orangen 7/10


----------



## maltris (27. Oktober 2013)

Appleseed Saga Ex Machina 9/10

Obwohl ich gar nicht dachte, dass das Genre mir gefallen könnte, war der Film sehr unterhaltsam. Bin dennoch zum Ende hin eingeschalfen weil übertrieben müde.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (27. Oktober 2013)

The Purge 4,5/10


----------



## penkoemen (27. Oktober 2013)

Headhunters, einer der besten Filme die ich in der letzten Zeit gesehen habe 10/10 mit Stern


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (27. Oktober 2013)

Magnolia 9,5/10


----------



## drebbin (27. Oktober 2013)

Pitch Perfect 9,5/10
Fat Amy alleine bekommt 9/10


----------



## Mohrian (27. Oktober 2013)

drebbin schrieb:


> Pitch Perfect 9,5/10 Fat Amy alleine bekommt 9/10



Oh ja da muss ich zugeben das ich bei der echt so Mega Lach Flashs hatte xD


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (27. Oktober 2013)

Gestern Bad Grandpa angeschaut. Echt super


----------



## mds51 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ein Fall für Cleopatra Jones 7/10
Cleopatra Jones gegen die Drachenlady 9/10


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2013)

Fluch der Karibik 1  10/10

•Der lief gestern im Fernsehen.


----------



## Murdoch (28. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Fluch der Karibik 1  10/10
> 
> •Der lief gestern im Fernsehen.


 
Sowas kuckt man doch nicht im TV. 

Banause.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2013)

Snowwhite & the Huntsman und Man(n) tut was Man(n) kann

 Fluch der Karibik im TV? Igitt die Werbeunterbrechungen und den dämlichen Zusammenschnitt erträgt doch keiner. Ich hab nach wenigen Minuten abgeschaltet


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (28. Oktober 2013)

Eyes Wide Shut 7/10


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. Oktober 2013)

Jackass Bad Grandpa 4/10: Das Geld was ich für den Kinobesuch bezahlt habe, ist dieser Film *nicht* im geringsten Wert. Es gab zwar einige lustige Szenen wo man auch mal ordentlich abgebrühlt hat, aber im großen und ganzen fehlte mir einfach die Dichte. Da waren die Vorgänger von Jackass um einiges besser, dort hatte ich schon nachden ersten Szenen einen übelsten lachkrampf. Bei dem hier muss ich leider feststellen, dass ich mir zuviel von versprochen habe. Die besten szenen haben die echt schon in der Werbung gezeigt... das ist schonmal unglaublich. Der rest des Film´s ist noch nicht mal ein "naja" wert, denn mehr als ein kleines schmunzeln konnten die dabei nicht raus bekommen. Ist zwar ne nette story die man sich da ausgedacht hat, aber leider falsch umgesetzt


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir die ersten 2 Folgen von Sherlock angeschaut. Grandios! 9/10


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Sowas kuckt man doch nicht im TV.
> 
> Banause.


 
Aha, und wo denn?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Aha, und wo denn?


 
Auf Blu-Ray mit einer guten Soundanlage im eigenen Wohnzimmer. Filme auf den Fernsehsendern braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr. Erstens ist die Bild- und Tonqualität für die Tonne, und zweitens nervt die Werbung extrem. Dazu kommen dann zum Schluss noch die ganzen Schnitte, und der Spaß hat ein Ende. 

Das kannst du alles hier schön nachlesen: Schnittberichte.com


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2013)

Naja eine Soundanlage habe ich nicht und die Bild und Tonqualität war gestern eig. ganz zufrieden. Mit den angeblichen ganzen Schnitten am Schluss verstehe ich nicht!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2013)

Ok das Bild war ja einigermaßen ok aber ohne Soundsystem fehlen einem ja 50% vom Film. Ich empfinde die nervigen Schnitte durch die Werbung einfach nur grauenhaft, garniert mit möglicherweisen sinnfreien Einblendungen von irgendwelchen Dünnpfiff


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch der meinung das man im TV keine Filme gucken kann , auch mit nem HD Reciever sind ja trz nur 720p bzw 1080i und dazu nicht ''Untouched'' und ggf nicht mal DTS HD oder DTS


----------



## mds51 (28. Oktober 2013)

Kindsköpfe 2   8/10
Sanctum  7/10


----------



## Mohrian (28. Oktober 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der meinung das man im TV keine Filme gucken kann , auch mit nem HD Reciever sind ja trz nur 720p bzw 1080i und dazu nicht ''Untouched'' und ggf nicht mal DTS HD oder DTS



Schließe ich mich an


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (28. Oktober 2013)

Interview mit einem Vampir 8/10


----------



## Low (28. Oktober 2013)

Shameless Staffel 3 9/10

Göttlich.


----------



## ActiveX (29. Oktober 2013)

Machete 2: Machete Kills  6/10 

>Der erste war besser...


----------



## penkoemen (29. Oktober 2013)

Dead Man Down 8/10 coole Atmosphäre und gut gespielt


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. Oktober 2013)

Geboren am 4 Juli  8/10


----------



## malakagr (29. Oktober 2013)

300 ; )
Immer wieder geil haha


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2013)

Total Recall


----------



## penkoemen (29. Oktober 2013)

Donnie Darko 10/10 ein Meisterwerk!


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. Oktober 2013)

*Insidious: Chapter 2 6,5/10 Es darf kein 3 Teil kommen.
*


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Oktober 2013)

Und wieso denn nicht?


----------



## Low (29. Oktober 2013)

Die sollten ihre Fähigkeiten lieber in eine neue Idee stecken.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Und wieso denn nicht?


  Wie wieso nicht ?  hallo 3 Teile das selbe in einer Familie? Das ist öde wie Low schon sagt ne komplett neue Story wird bestimmt nicht kommen oder eine komplett andere Grundlage wäre um Längen besser aber ob die so denken wie wir?  Mir wäre das wirklich zu schlecht zu eintönig.Außerdem ist da viel mehr Potenzial

Edit: wenn ich mich nicht irre ist ja James Wan auch an Fast & Furious 7 dran ziemlich fragwürdig


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2013)

Achso ok, ja ich wollte den nämlich im Kino schauen. Ja dann hat sich das auch erledigt!  Hatte nämlich noch keine Vorstellung von dem Film.


----------



## seppo1887 (30. Oktober 2013)

Iron Man 3. Für mich der beste Iron Man Teil.


----------



## Flame-Brot (30. Oktober 2013)

Requiem for a dream
Genialer Soundtrack, aber ziemlicher Mindfuck.
Sollte man gesehen haben!


----------



## dertourist48 (30. Oktober 2013)

Das Bourner Vermaechtnis...ein mittelmaessiger Film. Die Reihe mit Matt Damon war um Laengen spannender. Bei diesem Teil bin ich teilweise eingeschlafen. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (30. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Achso ok, ja ich wollte den nämlich im Kino schauen. Ja dann hat sich das auch erledigt!  Hatte nämlich noch keine Vorstellung von dem Film.



Doch gucken kann man ruhig gehen ! Nur wenn ein 3 Teil kommt würd ich nicht ins Kino gehen


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Oktober 2013)

OK, alles klar.


----------



## penkoemen (30. Oktober 2013)

Flame-Brot schrieb:


> Requiem for a dream
> Genialer Soundtrack, aber ziemlicher Mindfuck.
> Sollte man gesehen haben!



Da stimme ich dir zu, der Film ist richtig gut, allerdings ist man danach leicht Down von der Stimmung her


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (30. Oktober 2013)

penkoemen schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, der Film ist richtig gut, allerdings ist man danach leicht Down von der Stimmung her



Fand den auch Mega gut ! Auch Technisch war der ziemlich gut auf der BluRay

Die Goonies 8/10 Wie fandet ihr denn ?


----------



## penkoemen (30. Oktober 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Fand den auch Mega gut ! Auch Technisch war der ziemlich gut auf der BluRay
> 
> Die Goonies 8/10 Wie fandet ihr denn ?



An den kann ich mich nur noch wage erinnern.
Bin gerade dabei die zweite Staffel von Breaking Bad zu schauen.....Anfangs war ich mir noch nicht so sicher ob ich das gut finde, aber ich glaub mittlerweile komm ich rein in den flow


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (31. Oktober 2013)

Undisputed 2


----------



## penkoemen (31. Oktober 2013)

From dusk till dawn 10/10 Kultmovie


----------



## debalz (31. Oktober 2013)

Insidious 6/10

Erst passiert lange nichts und als dann am Ende was passiert ist es für mich nicht ausreichend schockierend gewesen bzw. die Darstellung der Astralreise und der Umstände fand ich etwas zu billig.


----------



## penkoemen (31. Oktober 2013)

Blade 1 9/10 War gut, ist gut und wird immer gut bleiben!


----------



## mds51 (31. Oktober 2013)

@ penkoemen: Cut(16) oder Uncut(18)?


----------



## penkoemen (31. Oktober 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> @ penkoemen: Cut(16) oder Uncut(18)?



Ich hab die USK 6 Version.....hahahah schmarn, natürlich die Uncut alles andere wäre nicht akzeptabel


----------



## Iconoclast (1. November 2013)

Flame-Brot schrieb:


> Requiem for a dream
> Genialer Soundtrack, aber ziemlicher Mindfuck.
> Sollte man gesehen haben!


 
Ich hab den Film noch nie zu Ende geschafft, finde den einfach abgrundtief *******. 

Habe mir gestern The Big Lebowski angesehen, immer wieder gut der Film.


----------



## mds51 (1. November 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich hab den Film noch nie zu Ende geschafft, finde den einfach abgrundtief *******.
> 
> Habe mir gestern The Big Lebowski angesehen, immer wieder gut der Film.



The Big Lebowsky ist so lahm... das bereue, den als Steelbook gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. November 2013)

Fluch der Karibik 2.


----------



## penkoemen (1. November 2013)

Electra 8/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (1. November 2013)

I saw the Devil 8/10
The Strangers 6/10


----------



## penkoemen (1. November 2013)

187 ein wahrer Kultfilm mit unglaublich guter Musik


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. November 2013)

Evil Dead (Remake) 7/10. Musste ihn leider auf deutsch sehen, was sehr viel komik reingebracht hat. Aber die Performance des Pro/Antagonisten ist i.O. und das Remake hatte mich stellenweise echt an den Eiern.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (1. November 2013)

High Tension 7/10  Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen !! Aber nix für schwache Nerven

Das Fenster zum Hof 8,5/10 und weiter geht es mit dem Marathon


----------



## duke999 (1. November 2013)

Flight
7/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (1. November 2013)

Drag me to Hell 6/10

Vertigo 8,5/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. November 2013)

Die Serie Spartacus
Äußerst brutal und freizügig, aber macht Laune!
8+/10


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2013)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Die Serie Spartacus
> Äußerst brutal und freizügig, aber macht Laune!
> 8+/10


 
Habe ich auch früher sehr oft geschaut, aber sind mehr viel zu viele Sexzenen statt eigentlicher Inhalt geworden!


----------



## El-Ahrairah (2. November 2013)

Drecksau 8/10


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2013)

Prisoners - 9/10

Super genialer Thriller der ohne fettes Bumm Bumm daherkommt und mit Spannung überzeugt.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (2. November 2013)

James Bond - 007 Jagt Dr.No 7,5/10


----------



## bAsSt@rd (2. November 2013)

Taken 2 8/10


----------



## mds51 (2. November 2013)

Piranhas 2   4/10
Hasselhoff reißt davon 2 raus.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (2. November 2013)

James Bond 007 - Liebesgrüße aus Moskau 8/10


----------



## mds51 (2. November 2013)

Ziehst du dir jetzt die komplette Bond-Box rein 

Sowas musst als Marathon non-stop machen


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (2. November 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> Ziehst du dir jetzt die komplette Bond-Box rein   Sowas musst als Marathon non-stop machen


  Jaein hab die alle Einzeln.Muss nicht alle gucken hab bereits ca 10 schon gesehen die letzen 8 bin 19 Jahre alt deswegen kenn ich nur die mit Brosnan und Craig


----------



## mds51 (2. November 2013)

Brosnan ist auch der Beste


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (2. November 2013)

James Bond 007 - Goldfinger 8/10 knapp


----------



## mds51 (2. November 2013)

Gerd Fröbe 
Achja Goldfinger ist schon geil


----------



## Minaxo (2. November 2013)

Tribute von Panem: Hunger Games 9/10 
War überrascht das er doch so gut war.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (3. November 2013)

The Dark Knight - Trilogie 9/10


----------



## Hodini (3. November 2013)

Da ich das Thema  gerade erst entdeckt hab schreib ich gleich mal meine letzten 4 Filme hier rein:

World War Z    6/10

After Earth      5/10

Man of Steel    10/10

Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2  7/10


----------



## mds51 (3. November 2013)

After Earth 5/10? Du bist ja gnädig. 

Der Film ist eine absolute Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (3. November 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> After Earth 5/10? Du bist ja gnädig.  Der Film ist eine absolute Zeitverschwendung.



Seh ich genau so nicht mal ne 3/10 

James Bond 007 - Feuerball 7/10


----------



## DonCoco (3. November 2013)

Thor 2 8/10


----------



## AeroX (3. November 2013)

Frau Ella - 7/10 - ist nicht so meine Genre aber kann man sich angucken. 

The Cleaner - 9/10 - ist definitiv sehenswert, hab ihn aber leider nicht zu Ende geguckt. 

MfG


----------



## mds51 (3. November 2013)

Ja 3/10 haut hin.

@Aero  der mit Samuel L. Jackson?


----------



## AeroX (3. November 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> @Aero  der mit Samuel L. Jackson?


 

Yes! Kam heut nacht auf einsfestivalHD.  Bin aber leider dann eingepennt


----------



## mds51 (3. November 2013)

Ja, es gibt auch eine Comedy-Variante, die auch The Cleaner heißt.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (3. November 2013)

*James Bond 007 - Man lebt nur zweimal 7/10
*


----------



## Hodini (3. November 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> After Earth 5/10? Du bist ja gnädig.
> 
> Der Film ist eine absolute Zeitverschwendung.



Von der Story her schon aber Bild und Ton ist Super.


----------



## YuT666 (3. November 2013)

French Connection

Genau so alt wie ich ... und wie immer ebenso geil ...

9.5/10


----------



## SpotlightXFX (3. November 2013)

Ender's Game
9/10 Punkte.
Hat mir gefallen , obwohl ich auf sowas nicht stehe mit Future etc.^^


----------



## extrafighter (3. November 2013)

Delicatessen 8/10, aber mit etwas speziellem Humor.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (3. November 2013)

James Bond 007 - Im Geheimdienst der Majestät 6,5/10


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> James Bond 007 - Im Geheimdienst der Majestät 6,5/10


 
Guckst du jetzt alle James Bond Teile durch?


----------



## Eftilon (3. November 2013)

Ich habe "The Amazing Spiderman" angeschaut, hat mich aber nicht so vom hocker gehauen


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (3. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Guckst du jetzt alle James Bond Teile durch?



Jap mir fehlen noch 8


----------



## Zeus18 (3. November 2013)

Hau rein. Viel spaß.


----------



## Abufaso (3. November 2013)

Frau Ella mit Matthias Schweighöfer. Ganz schön, Freundin fand ihn super ^^


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2013)

Habe mir die ganze erste Staffel von The Following die ich aufgenommen hatte angesehen am WE. Mir waren 3-4 Folgen durch die Lappen gegangen.

8/10 richtig gut gemacht. Kevin Bacon macht seine Sache klasse.


----------



## YuT666 (4. November 2013)

Death Wish (im englischen O-Ton)

9.5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2013)

Switch - Ein mörderischer Tausch.


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2013)

The Dark Knight [Blu-Ray] -> 9/10
Die Lümmel von der ersten Bank [DVD] -> Klassiker, daher: 10/10
Hangover 3 [Blu-Ray] -> 6/10 
G.I. Joe - Die Abrechnung (Extended Cut) [Blu-Ray] -> 6,5/10


----------



## stevie4one (5. November 2013)

_Olympus has Fallen_ - Terroristen erobern das weiße Haus und legen es in Schutt und Asche, gutes Popcorn-Kino mit Gerard Butler und Morgan Freeman ...

_After Earth_ - Will Smith und sein Sohn müssen auf der Erde der Zukunft (die Menschheit ist auf einen anderen Planeten ausgewandert, alles ist menschenfeindlich) notlanden, einzige Rettung verspricht der Notsender, welcher 100km von der eigenen Absturzstelle liegt. Will hat 2 gebrochene Beine, also muss sein Sohn sich durch die Natur kämpfen. War in Summe gerade noch ok, aber zu viel von anderen Filmen abgeschaut, zudem vorhersehbar und zu wenig Action ...


----------



## Jabberwocky (5. November 2013)

Snitch - Ein riskanter Deal
Ein etwas andere Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson Film. Er spielt ausnahmsweise mal nicht einen knallharten Haudrauf-Typen und nebenbei basiert die Story auf einer wahren Begebenheit. Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen 

John dies at the end
Wirklich sehr amüsanter Trash Movie mit witzigen Monologen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. November 2013)

Snitch ist wirklich gut, muss man mal gesehn haben  Finde, dass The Rock ein echt guter Schauspieler ist, egal ob Action, Thriller etc selbst lustig kann er sein ^^


----------



## MOD6699 (5. November 2013)

Nochmal Man of steel 6/10 Ich werd nicht warm damit...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. November 2013)

Hangover 3 und Oblivion


----------



## mds51 (5. November 2013)

Hangover 3 war echt lahm. . Das nimmt von Teil zu Teil ab


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (6. November 2013)

The Tunnel 5,5/10

James Bond 007 - Diamantenfieber 6,5/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Klapperschlange*

"Ich interessier' mich 'nen Scheiß für ihren Krieg... oder ihren Präsidenten."

Urbaner Endzeitklassiker mit einem arschcoolen Kurt Russell als Antiheld "Snake" Plissken, dem nur 24h bleiben, um den über Manhattan Island mit der "Air Force One" abgestürzten Präsidenten heraus zu holen, da eine Kassette mit einer vorbereiteten Rede einen Weltkrieg verhindern könnte. So wird also der Ex-Elitesoldat über dem hermetisch abgeriegelten Manhattan eingeschleust, welches komplett von Straftätern bevölkert wird... wenn natürlich auch nicht ganz freiwillig - und die Hatz nimmt ihren Lauf...

Atmo-Bombe vom Feinsten! Auch nach über 30 Jahren bleibt die mit einfachen, aber effektiven Mitteln inszenierte Endzeitapokalypse ein sehenswertes Vehikel. Man kann sich einfach keine bessere Wahl als Kurt Russell in der längst zum Kult avancierten Rolle des maulfaulen, zynischen "Snake" vorstellen, der von Autorität ungefähr so viel hält wie China von der Demokratie - nämlich gar nichts.
Der minimalistisch komponierte Score von Regisseur John Carpenter (in Zusammenarbeit mit Alan Howarth) erzeugt mit seiner prägnanten Eingängigkeit einen richtigen Ohrwurm. Zurecht sowohl Carpenters wie auch Russells endgültige Durchbrüche in Hollywood.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (8. November 2013)

James Bond 007 - Leben und Sterben lassen 7/10


----------



## mds51 (8. November 2013)

Die Klapperschlange ist geil,  das stimmt


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (9. November 2013)

James Bond 007 - Der Mann mit dem goldenen Colt 7/10 knapp


----------



## Re4dt (9. November 2013)

Gerade aus dem Kino zurück.


Fack ju Goethe 9/10! 
Bin normalerweise kein Fan von deutschen Filmen, aber selten so gelacht. Gerade diese total bescheuerten Witze und Sprüche haben den Film so genial gemacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2013)

Jets " Helden der Lüfte "   Für einen Klon ansehbar
 Die Qual der Wahl   Gelungene Parodie auf den Wahlkampf


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (9. November 2013)

Der Mandant 8/10


----------



## Mohrian (9. November 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Der Mandant 7/10



Den fand ich echt Sau gut


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (9. November 2013)

Mohrian schrieb:


> Den fand ich echt Sau gut



Der soll auch gut sein  bis jetzt find ich den gut


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Man of Steel*

_"In time people will join you in the sun... in time."_

Ich weiß gar nicht so recht was ich schreiben soll, außer dass genau SO ein Superman-Film aussehen muss. 
Der Film hat es aktuell wie kaum ein anderer geschafft, bei mir in regelmäßigen Abständen, aufgrund großartiger Szenen, Gänsehaut hervorzurufen - und bei einigen Szenen sogar feuchte Augen.

Russell Crowe als Supermans leiblicher Vater ist einfach ganz, ganz großartig, souverän und von gewohnter Klasse (unbedingt in der Szene, in der er Superman über alles aufklärt mal auf den englischen Originalton umschalten!), aber auch Kevin Costner als Supermans irdischer Ziehvater gewinnt den geneigten Zuschauer durch seine warmherzige Darstellung.
Hier wechseln sich emotionale Szenen (ob sie auch ankommen, ist sicherlich bei jedem anders ausgeprägt) mit infernalischsten Krawallactionszenen ab, noch nie wurde die fast grenzenlose Kraft des "Sohns der Sonne" mit solcher Wucht auf den Bildschirm gebracht.

Bringt aber alles nichts, wenn einem die Charaktere egal sind. Hier sind sie einem nicht egal, zumindest empfinde ich dies so.
Ein unglaublicher Film, direkt von der ersten Minute an, wenn Superman als erste natürliche Geburt seit Jahrhunderten in sein unabwendbares Schicksal auf einem sterbenden Planeten hineinkatapultiert wird.

Anschauen und sich wegblasen lassen. Oder mit dem Kopf schütteln. Dazwischen wird es wahrscheinlich nichts geben können.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (9. November 2013)

Redemption 6/10


----------



## YuT666 (9. November 2013)

Fluchtpunkt San Francisco

10/10


----------



## mds51 (9. November 2013)

The Amazing Spider-Man 7/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. November 2013)

Also "Der Mandant" 8/10 echt gut nur zu empfehlen !  Edit : James Bond 007 - Der Spion der mich liebte 7/10

V/H/S 2 6/10 aber iwie euch gut


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. November 2013)

The Place Beyond the Pines 7/10

Eigentlich mehr Drama als Thriller mit gut durchdachter Story. Hätte aber teilweise noch etwas Tempo für die Spannung vertragen können. Dennoch ist Ryan Gosling mal wieder in Topform, wennauch in nicht so rabiater Weise wie in Drive.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (10. November 2013)

Full Metal Jacket. Wie immer cool


----------



## Metalic (10. November 2013)

Gestern Frau Ella im Kino.

Mein erster Schweighöfer Film 
Gut gemacht der Film. Freundin hat geweint


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (10. November 2013)

Rescue Dawn 7,5/10


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. November 2013)

Hab mir heute Fast 6 angesehen, zum X-ten mal. Finde den Film einfach nur super. 10/10


----------



## cdo (10. November 2013)

Olympus Has Fallen, für ein Hirn-Aus-Action-Kino gar nicht so schlecht und erstaunlich wenig Logikfehler 7/10


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2013)

_Star Trek Into Darkness_: Normalerweise würd' ich dem Film 6/10 geben, aber für Star-Trek-Film-Verhältnisse doch eher 7,5 /10.

Vieles war an dem Film gelungen vieles hat aber genervt (z.B. Simon Pegg oder dass man schlichtweg insgesamt zu wenig daraus gemacht hat) - alles in allem war er weit weniger originell gemacht als der Vorgänger.


----------



## mds51 (11. November 2013)

Lock, Stock & two smoking Barrels 7/10


This is 40 4/10


----------



## MOD6699 (11. November 2013)

Enders Game - 7/10 Eigentlich ganz gut wobei der Film nie wirklich das Kinderimage abstreifen kann.


----------



## YuT666 (11. November 2013)

Brannigan - Mann aus Stahl 

8.5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2013)

Redemption - Stunde der Vergeltung  mit Jason Statham.


----------



## duke999 (11. November 2013)

World War Z
Kann die viele mittelmäßige Kritik zu dem Film nicht ganz verstehen. Fand ihn insgesamt sehr unterhaltsam.
Nur hatte mir der Hauptprotagonist durchweg zu viel Glück.

7/10


----------



## The_Pullplayer (11. November 2013)

Ich habe mir gestern mit meiner Familie den neuen Superman, "Man of Steel" angeschaut und ich bin positiv überrascht. An sich ist Superman nicht mein Lieblingsheld, aber immerhin trägt er seine Unterhosen nicht mehr über dem Anzug 

Die Story war in Ordnung, die Musik dank Hans Zimmer sehr gut gelungen und auch viele Szenen haben mir sehr gut gefallen, sei es ungewöhnliche Kameraeinstellungen oder gezielte Verwendung von Effekten. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich mir ein wenig mehr Humor erhofft habe, beispielsweise wie bei Thor - The dark Kingdom.

Meiner Meinung nach durchaus sehenswert und möglicherweise ein guter Beginn für weitere Superman-Filme ... mal abwarten. 
Somit 8/10.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. November 2013)

Zwar nicht direkt ein Film, aber trotzdem gute Unterhaltung gehabt: Mario Barth " Männer sind schuld, sagen die Frauen "


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. November 2013)

Ich muss mal wieder aufholen:

*-Olympus Has Fallen* , 7,5/10 fand ihn teil einfach nicht nachvollziehbar, dass das so in Echt sein könnte. Aber der Hauptcharackter erinnerte mich an John Sheppard aus SG:A  
*-Man of Steel* 8,8/10 , bin halt eher der Marvel Fan.
*-World War Z* 8/10 , mir fehlte halt ein Überraschendes Ende, konnte von Anfang an schon in etwa erahnen was am ende passierte. Sonst fand ich ihn toll.
*-Ich einfach Unverbesserlich 2* 9,5/10 , mir gefiel der 1. besser.


----------



## jamie (11. November 2013)

> World War Z 8/10 , mir fehlte halt ein Überraschendes Ende, konnte von Anfang an schon in etwa erahnen was am ende passierte. Sonst fand ich ihn toll.


World War Z ist der schlechteste Film, den ich seit langem gesehen habe. Da ist selbst Inglorious Zombie Hunters ein besserer Zombie-Film. 
Verstehe gar nicht, was alle über das Ende meckern. Der Rest war doch auch nicht besser. 
2/10, weil wenigstens die Heli-Absturzszene cool war.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. November 2013)

Ich fasse mal etwas zusammen:

Crank 1 : 9/10 einfach nur krank geil 

Crank 2 : 8/10 ist schon fast zu krank ^^

Black Hawk Down: 8/10 Old but good 

Die Tribute von Panem: 6/10 Fand ich moralisch fragwürdig (Kinder töten Kinder) und ansonsten ok, aber auch nicht mehr...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2013)

Die Croods


----------



## bAsSt@rd (12. November 2013)

Halloween 2 8/10


----------



## Oozy (12. November 2013)

The Rush - 8.5


----------



## MOD6699 (12. November 2013)

Hab grad mit "Hannibal" angefangen - 7/10 kann man angucken obwohl mir persönlich zu wenig passiert pro Folge. Und den Rest kennt man ja irgendwie schon von Dexter.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (12. November 2013)

James Bond 007 - Moonraker 6/10


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> James Bond 007 - Moonraker 6/10


 
Boar die Frage muss ich aber mal stellen! Wieviele Filme schaust du den so insgesamt am Tag?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (12. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Boar die Frage muss ich aber mal stellen! Wieviele Filme schaust du den so insgesamt am Tag?



Öhh gute frage kommt auf den Tag an. Heute ist es mein erster gestern gabs kein  an Sonntagen guck ich meistens 4-6 samstags auch so ähnlich ca pro Woche min 12 Filme also richtig viele mein Freund


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Öhh gute frage kommt auf den Tag an. Heute ist es mein erster gestern gabs kein  an Sonntagen guck ich meistens 4-6 samstags auch so ähnlich ca pro Woche min 12 Filme also richtig viele mein Freund


 
Hammer hard, kann ich mir so gar nicht vorstellen wieviele Filme man sich AM STÜCK rein ziehen kann. Schon ne krasse Sache.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (12. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Hammer hard, kann ich mir so gar nicht vorstellen wieviele Filme man sich AM STÜCK rein ziehen kann. Schon ne krasse Sache.



Geht  Hab erst 864 Filme gesehen ^^


----------



## jamie (12. November 2013)

Da hätte ich gar nicht die Zeit zu


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2013)

Jo ich auch nicht. Aber käme mir sowieso nicht mal annähernd in die Gedanken so viele Filme AM STÜCK rein zu ziehen. 

Nichts für ungut Taylor.


----------



## Tymotee (12. November 2013)

Thor 2 9/10


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. November 2013)

Prisoners 10/10 

Der mit Abstand spannendste Film seid Ewigkeiten. Schauspieler Leistung von Hugh Jackman einfach extra Klasse. Jake Gyllenhaal macht seine Sache auch Perfekt. 
Langer Film, aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt langweilig. Eher umgekehrt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. November 2013)

Rush Hour 3 9,5/10 ich liebe diesen Film einfach  Witzig, actionreich, Story ist ok und Schauspieler sind sehr gut


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. November 2013)

Mal wieder Pulp Fiction, der Film wird immer besser je öfter man ihn sieht.  9/10


----------



## ALxx (13. November 2013)

World War Z  
Die Szenen mit den Zombies sind wirklich sehr gut gemacht.  Ist ein Zombie-Action Film, dafür aber ein Kracher.

World War Z (2013) - IMDb


----------



## Iconoclast (13. November 2013)

Also ich fand den ja richtig schlecht. Ein Zombie-Film hat imo anders auszusehen.

Habe mir nochmal 2:37 angeguckt. Harter Stoff aber auch sehr gut.


----------



## ALxx (13. November 2013)

Hab ich ja nen neuen Film zu gucken


----------



## debalz (13. November 2013)

Pacific Rim 5/10
ausreichend bis mangelhaft weil B-movie der auf Blockbuster machen will und sich dabei noch zu ernst nimmt


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. November 2013)

Grade auch World War Z 8/10 Fand ihn echt gut, halt nicht er typische Zombiefilm, mehr Action-Film, aber gut gemacht


----------



## Hänschen (13. November 2013)

No One Lives - Keiner überlebt! ... geil 

Dragon Age - Dawn of the Seeker ... prima

Jack and the Giants  ... toll mit gutem Fluss bis zum Schluss


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (13. November 2013)

Rocknrolla


----------



## Manu98 (13. November 2013)

Avatar 10/10
Einfach n klasse Film


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. November 2013)

Ted, American Pie " Das Klassentreffen " und Asterix & Obelix " Im Auftrag ihrer Majestät "


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. November 2013)

Taffe Mädels 8,0/10 War echt lustig


----------



## mds51 (14. November 2013)

Asterix & Obelix - Im Auftrag ihrer Majestät 6/10.
Mission Kleopatra ist da immer noch der beste der 4 bisher(mit Schauspielern)


----------



## hanssx2 (14. November 2013)

Captian Phillips 

Heute in dr Preview 

10/10 

Großartiger Film 

Dramatisch und Aktionreich zu gleich 
War einfach großartig 
kann ich echt empfehlen


----------



## bAsSt@rd (14. November 2013)

Thor - The Dark Kingdom 9/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (14. November 2013)

Lohnt sich Thor 2?


----------



## bAsSt@rd (14. November 2013)

Auf jedenfall. Sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## kohelet (14. November 2013)

Prisoners 7,5/10 
teils doch sehr unglaubwürdig


----------



## Supeq (14. November 2013)

Wir sind die Millers (Extended)

8/10


Echt witzige Komödie, aber ohne die geschnittenen Szenen gäbs nur 6 Punkte


----------



## Painkiller (14. November 2013)

The Dark Knight Rises - 9/10

Irgendwie schade das es der letzte Teil der Reihe ist. :/


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (14. November 2013)

Prisoners 10/10 
Hammer Film, geiler Krimi mit den ein oder anderen Brutalen Szenen! Lohnt sich !


----------



## MOD6699 (15. November 2013)

After Earth - 5/10 Ansich mag ich ja Will Smith aber sein Sohn naja... Letztlich bleibt der Film ein etwas langatmiger SciFi Film wo man auch anscheinend an den Kosten gespart hat.

Insidious 1 - 4/10 Hatte ja nach viele guten Rezessionen hier die Hoffnung auf einen guten Horrofilm wurde aber leider enttäuscht.


----------



## Rolk (15. November 2013)

Space Prey Der Kopfgeldjäger

Ich muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht worden. Das der Film eine Low Budget Produktion ist merkt man ihm kaum an. Wobei es in diesem Szenario auch nicht wirklich nötig ist viel Geld zu verpulvern. Gehört in jede gute SciFi Filmsammlung. 

7/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (15. November 2013)

Lord of War 7,5


----------



## Jabberwocky (15. November 2013)

Paranoia 7/10
Ein unterhaltsamer Film, viel mehr jedoch auch nicht. Das ganze Technikgedöns gibt dem Film noch gewisse Pluspunkte, die Story ist jedoch leider ziemlich absehbar.


----------



## Jabberwocky (15. November 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> World War Z ist der schlechteste Film, den ich seit langem gesehen habe. Da ist selbst Inglorious Zombie Hunters ein besserer Zombie-Film.
> Verstehe gar nicht, was alle über das Ende meckern. Der Rest war doch auch nicht besser.
> 2/10, weil wenigstens die Heli-Absturzszene cool war.



Dem kann ich mich nicht anschliessen. Bin ein grosser Zombie-Film Fan und empfand ihn als einen der besten Zombie-Filme überhaupt. Selten sah ich Zombies so genial in ihrem tollwütigen Blutrausch dargestellt wie es in World War Z der Fall ist. Die Story ist definitiv 0815 aber die Zombies sehe ich auf einem Niveau von 28 days later, wenn nicht sogar höher.
Aber ist ja wohl Geschmacksache ne


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (15. November 2013)

James Bond 007 - Im Angesicht des Todes 6/10


----------



## mds51 (16. November 2013)

Abserviert 6/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. November 2013)

Only God Forgives 8/10 sry ich weis ist zu hoch aber find den einfach iwie geil allein Gosling..Mega...

Edit : Grade noch From Dusk Till Dawn 7,5/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. November 2013)

Thor - the dark kingdom 


9/10 einfach  wie eigentlich alle der aktuellen Marvel-Filme

Kleiner Tipp für die, die ihn Noch gucken wollen: schön sitzen bleiben, es lohnt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2013)

Ein Mordsteam, Emperor, Zwölf Runden 2 und Act of Valor


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. November 2013)

Hours mit Walker 6/10 knappe Sache


----------



## duke999 (17. November 2013)

Der blutige Pfad Gottes
4/10


----------



## mds51 (17. November 2013)

WTF blutiger Pfad Gottes ist min. 9/10

The Worlds End 4/10
Machete Kills 5/10
Elysium 7/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. November 2013)

Virtuosity 6/10


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. November 2013)

@ Jayceon Taylor   Guckst du nur Filme?  Erinnert mich an mich damals. Aber ich kenne schon so Viel. Nicht mehr viel neues Übrig. 

Hours 7/10 = Eigentlich ganz gut.

gestern mal wieder Sieben geschaut 10/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. November 2013)

Klar guck ich viele Filme. Wenn man guten Fernseher hat und ne Super Anlage dann machts Spaß  zocken tu ich auch gerne aber hab schon alles durch


----------



## Zeus18 (17. November 2013)

Erneut Fluch der Karibik 3.


----------



## duke999 (17. November 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> WTF blutiger Pfad Gottes ist min. 9/10



Gibt auch Leute die finden "Inception" fucking boring. So wie ich...^^

Fand die schauspielerische Leistung aller Beteiligten nicht wirklich gut. Die Rolle von W.Defoe fand ich zu übertrieben dargestellt, wirkte schon lächerlich. 
Vllt. find ich ihn beim zweiten oder dritten mal angucken besser. So gings mir zumindest bei "Amrican Gangster" und "The Watchmen".


----------



## Dustin91 (17. November 2013)

Captain Phillips.

Einfach nur grandios, eindeutig 10/10.
War richtig nervenzerreißend spannend und klasse inszeniert.
Und Greengrass' Stil ist eh eine Klasse für sich.
Der Film war richtig aufreibend und rührend.
Wären meine Freunde nicht dabei gewesen, hätte ich glaub am Ende geheult


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. November 2013)

Wolverine Weg des Kriegers 8/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. November 2013)

Normale Kinofassung oder Extended?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. November 2013)

Jap extended aus USA Steelbook^^


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (17. November 2013)

Wenn mir der erste Standalone Wolverine Film gefällt, würde mir die Fortsetzung dann auch zusagen? Merkt man eine "Extended" zu sehen, oder wieder nur Marketinggeblubber?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. November 2013)

Ich hab den im Kino nicht gesehen. Gucke jetzt das erstmal aber find den besser als den Vorgänger


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Klar guck ich viele Filme. Wenn man guten Fernseher hat und ne Super Anlage dann machts Spaß  zocken tu ich auch gerne aber hab schon alles durch



Geht mir ähnlich, erst mit dem richtigen Zubehör kommt da Spaß auf.

 Voll abgezockt, würde ich mal ungefähr 85% geben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2013)

Assault on Wall Street.


----------



## AeroX (17. November 2013)

Miami Vice mit jamie foxx  - 8,0/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (17. November 2013)

R.E.D 2 7/10


----------



## Low (17. November 2013)

There will be Blood
8,3/10

Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## facehugger (17. November 2013)

Letzter Film: Herr der Ringe-Die Rückkehr des Königs. Einer dieser Filme, die man immer wieder sehen kann

Gruß


----------



## mds51 (18. November 2013)

Conan the Barbarian 9/10
Conan the Destroyer 10/10

Gute Filme mit Arni


----------



## MOD6699 (18. November 2013)

Ja der 2. Wolverine ist eindeutig besser als der 1. Gibts zwar nicht oft bei Filmen hier trifft es aber zu.


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2013)

The Raid - 9/10

Der Film lässt die Expendables aussehen wie die 12 Geschworenen.


----------



## facehugger (18. November 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> Conan the Barbarian 9/10
> Conan the Destroyer 10/10
> 
> Gute Filme mit Arni


Also "Conan der Barbar" lass ich ja noch durchgehn (hat ja inzwischen auch irgendwie Kultstatus), aber was diesen ominösen Nachfolger angeht, setzten wohl damals wieder die Nebenwirkungen der Steroide bei Arnie ein

Gruß


----------



## mds51 (18. November 2013)

Ich fand den hingegen einen Ticken besser


----------



## facehugger (18. November 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> Ich fand den hingegen einen Ticken besser


Ist zum Glück alles Geschmacksache

Gruß


----------



## mds51 (18. November 2013)

Yep 

Gruß


----------



## trigger831 (18. November 2013)

World War Z 7/10
Hatte mir irgendwie "mehr" erhofft...


----------



## duke999 (18. November 2013)

The Machinist
8/10

Christian Bale ist einfach ein klasse Schauspieler. Er hat für die Rolle 30kg abgenommen!


----------



## Pommesbunker (20. November 2013)

Fack Ju Göhte 10/10


Bester Deutscher Film seit langem, mal wieder was mit Pepp nicht diese ewige Kokowääh kacke.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (20. November 2013)

Die Mumie - Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers 5,5/10


----------



## debalz (20. November 2013)

Die Croods 8/10

herzhaft gelacht und fantasievoll animierte Charaktere und Landschaften bestaunt! "lass das Baby frei!"


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. November 2013)

Ame und Yuki - Die Wolfskinder. 10/10


----------



## moe (20. November 2013)

World War Z 7/10
Gut gemacht, mit überzeugenden Schauspielern, teilweise aber billige Effekte.
Story ist ok, nur diesen Familiendramaquatsch hätten sie weglassen können.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. November 2013)

Gesetz der Rache 8,5/10 Echt gut gemacht, klasse Schauspieler, allerdings etwas zu brutal für meinen Geschmack


----------



## mds51 (22. November 2013)

Dexter nun endlich komplett.

Bis auf das Ende 8/10
Das Finale haben sie sowas von verkackt...


----------



## MOD6699 (22. November 2013)

@mds: Auf englisch oder Deutsch?


----------



## mds51 (22. November 2013)

Englisch


----------



## Pommesbunker (22. November 2013)

Rush-Alles für den Sieg 10/10

Super Film, bringt die Geschichte von Niki Lauda super rüber. Mir kamen am Ende sogar die Tränen und das haben bisher erst 2 Filme geschafft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2013)

Cloud Atlas, doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. November 2013)

Pacific Rim; imo unwatchable wenn man mal Neon Genesis gesehen hat. Hardcore Ripoff wo auch das cgi nichts mehr rausreist. 6/10

Star Trek (Remake): Überragende erste 45min. Danach nimmt er konstant ab, aber trotzdem immernoch extrem cool. Und der score is der absolute shit. 8/10


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Cloud Atlas, doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig


 Aber einfach mal was anderes!  Ich fand ihn echt gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Aber einfach mal was anderes!  Ich fand ihn echt gut.



Ja es dauerte etwas bis man den Sinn der Geschichte verstand, sehenswert war er ja


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (22. November 2013)

Die Tribute von Panem : The Hunger Games 7/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (22. November 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Cloud Atlas, doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig



Wohl wahr, fand ihn jedoch genial.

"The Place Beyond the Pines" 9/10
Zwischenzeitlich zwar ein wenig langatmig, jedoch eine super Story mit zwei Schauspielern, die ausnahmsweise mal zeigen, dass sie schauspielern können


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2013)

Die Echelon Verschwörung 10/10. Hammer Film


----------



## IqpI (22. November 2013)

Tremonti - the sound and the story 10;10 für mich als Gitarristen


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (23. November 2013)

Der Fremde im Zug 8/10 (1951) Hitchcock


----------



## keinnick (23. November 2013)

R.E.D. – Älter, Härter, Besser 7/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. November 2013)

Cockneys vs. Zombies 7,5/10 echt lustig, dafür recht schlechte Schauspieler und die Story war auch nicht die beste ^^


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (23. November 2013)

Die Unfassbaren 7/10 (2013)  Edit:  True Grit 7,5/10  Nochmal edit :d Burn After Reading 7,5/10   Guckt mal mehr Filme 

Edit: Armee der Finsternis 7,5/10


----------



## debalz (24. November 2013)

Sharknado 6,27845/10   nuff said


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2013)

Die Croods und Snitch


----------



## Jabberwocky (24. November 2013)

R.E.D. 2  6/10

Der erste Teil war der Hammer, doch der zweite hinkt dem irgendwie hinterher. Das ganze wirkt richtig aufgezwungen. Wirklich sehr schade.


----------



## Arvanor (24. November 2013)

Pacific Rim - Saugeiles, buntes Popcornkino mit dicken Monstern und Mechs. Der hat mir als alter Fan von den ganzen japanischen Trashmonsterprüglern tierisch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (24. November 2013)

Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise Extended Edition 8,5/10


----------



## beren2707 (24. November 2013)

I spit on your grave  - unangenehmer Film, aufgrund inhaltlicher Schwächen (brutale Klischees, Vorhersehbarkeit³): 6,5/10.
World War Z - sehr schwach, schlechte Schnitte, miese Darstellung der Zombies, blödes Ende: 3/10.
Bad teacher -  scheißt auf political correctness, verschenkt aber viel Potenzial, hat klasse Nebendarsteller; daher gnadenhalber: 6,5/10


----------



## Abufaso (24. November 2013)

Hostage - Entführt. Mit Bruce Willis. 
Stellenweise kranker Film, sehr amerikanisch, aber gut  
9/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (24. November 2013)

The Hunger Games - Catching Fire  8/10
Aus der Sicht von jemanden, der das Buch nicht gelesen hat, sehr guter und spannender Film


----------



## FrozenEYZ (24. November 2013)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> The Hunger Games - Catching Fire  8/10
> Aus der Sicht von jemanden, der das Buch nicht gelesen hat, sehr guter und spannender Film



Hast du das Buch gelesen? Liest sich so als wäre er dann für'n *****?


----------



## Mister HighSetting (24. November 2013)

War gestern auch im Kino zu Die Tribute von Panem-Catching Fire und muss sagen das ich mich selten so sehr gefreut habe in einen Film zu gehen von dem ich vornweg wenig gehalten habe! Hab mir einen Tag zuvor den ersten Teil angeschaut und bin so was von überrascht gewesen weil ich dachte das das wieder so ein Jugend/Teenie-Lovestory-Gedöns wird (deshalb hab ich den 1 Teil auch so lange gemieden) aber siehe da, die Filme sind die besten die ich seit langem gesehen habe. Selten habe ich so sehr mit den einzelnen Charakteren mitgefiebert und selten hat mich die Liebesgeschichte so wenig gestört wie hier, da sie in diesem Fall meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht kitschig sondern richtig "echt" rüberkommt. Die Bücher sollen auch gut sein deshalb werde ich mir die mal zu Gemüte führen da ich jetzt nicht 2 Jahre warten kann bis das alles im Kino endet. Also reingehen und die ganz große Atmosphäre genießen!


----------



## mds51 (24. November 2013)

@beren
I spot in your grave das Original oder das Remake?


----------



## beren2707 (24. November 2013)

Das Remake (Unrated Fassung).


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. November 2013)

Death Proof 10/10


----------



## Noctai (24. November 2013)

The Way 7/10 
Ganz netter Familien Film, mit und über den Jakobsweg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2013)

Die Monster Uni und Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2


----------



## BozZ-439 (24. November 2013)

Pacific Rim 9/10
Schön jemacht, nur die Story hätt besser gemacht sein können.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (24. November 2013)

96hours 2


----------



## mds51 (25. November 2013)

Night of the living dead(1968)
8/10 Klassiker. Beginn der Zombies.


----------



## MOD6699 (25. November 2013)

Nun ja was soll man dazu noch sagen: Jennifer Lawrence ist, charmant ausgedrückt, einfach ne geile Sau


----------



## marvinj (25. November 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Nun ja was soll man dazu noch sagen: Jennifer Lawrence ist, charmant ausgedrückt, einfach ne geile Sau


 *I don't need more to say*


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (25. November 2013)

Spartacus Staffeln 2,3 und 4. Wenn man nichts gegen den latenten Helden-Pathos, die manchmal etwas übertrieben dargestellte Brutalität und den sexistischen Touch hat ist es eine gute Serie, die zwar aufgrund der geschichtlichen Ereignisse damals, schon in gewisser Weise vorhersehbar ist, aber dennoch sehr spannend verfilmt.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (25. November 2013)

Der Hobbit - eine unerwartete Reise Extended Edition 10/10

Mit der Extended Edition wird ja fast ein ganz anderer Film draus - ne spaß beiseite - ist schon ziemlich geil. Finde aber diese Verkaufspolitik zum kotzen. Den leuten nochmal ein paar taler aus der tasche ziehen. Dann lieber gleich nur eine version rausbringen und gut ist. Aber wer HdR geil fand... der wird diesen Film auch gut finden.

Wenn der zweite Teil rauskommt werde ich mir vorher alle HdR-Teile in den Special Edition´s und Der Hobbit 1 in der EXtended geben... das wird ein fest


----------



## marvinj (25. November 2013)

Die Tribute von Panem: Catching Fire 8/10
Bad Boys 9,5/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mo cuishle... "My darling, my blood." 
Berührend, motivierend und der wohl beste Underdogfilm nach Rocky.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. November 2013)

Escape Plan: 7 / 10

Solider 90er Action/Thriller mit billigen, aber darum auch lustigen Dialogen und einer äußerst merkwürdigen Synchronstimme von Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## getsomenuts (26. November 2013)

World War Z

Das erste mal seit dem Kauf vor einer Ewigkeit die 3D Funktion vom  Fernseher genutzt, gar nicht mal so schlecht!


----------



## Swolff (26. November 2013)

Wolverine - Weg des Kriegers 8/10


----------



## MOD6699 (26. November 2013)

äußerst merkwürdigen Synchronstimme von Arnold Schwarzenegger. 

Ich glaube für Stallone und Schwarzenegger ist es der gleiche


----------



## crooks (27. November 2013)

Get the Gringo mit Mel Gibson: 7/10. Recht unterhaltender Achtionfilm!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2013)

Die glorreichen Sieben.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (27. November 2013)

21 & Over 5,5/10


----------



## TankCommander (27. November 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Das Remake (Unrated Fassung).



Wie bist du daran gekommen?


----------



## AeroX (27. November 2013)

Killing season (mit travolta & di niero) 
8/10 - gute Story, schauspielerische Leistung Top


----------



## Jabberwocky (28. November 2013)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Hast du das Buch gelesen? Liest sich so als wäre er dann für'n *****?



Nein habe ich nicht, deshalb aus der Sicht eines Unwissenden  
Meine Freundin hat jedoch das Buch gelesen und findet den Film ebenfalls super


----------



## TankCommander (28. November 2013)

Sam Raimi's "Darkman" endlich uncut in Deutschland nach neuer FSK Prüfung jetzt ab 16 Jahren. Davon abgesehen das es nie eine uncut Version in Deutschland gab. Hatte echt Glück das ich den Film im Media Markt ergattern könnte. Kult und trash aus den 90er zugleich, von mir klare 7 von 10 Punkte.

Evil Dead die Spio Fassung schön das es noch Labels gibt wie Sony. Daran sollten viele sich mal eine Scheibe abschneiden. 
Von mir 5/10 Punkte. Leider könnte ich Ash alias Bruce Campbell nicht aus meinem Kopf ausblenden.


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2013)

7 Psychos 8/10


----------



## ManChild (30. November 2013)

Die Croods 7,5/10


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2013)

Prisoners 9/10 sehr bewegender Film


----------



## mds51 (30. November 2013)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Wie bist du daran gekommen?


Östereich-Import wäre die logische Wahl...


----------



## ManChild (30. November 2013)

Iron Man 7,5/10


----------



## Dustin91 (30. November 2013)

The Counselor  7/10.

Ich weiß nicht....irgendwie fällt mir eine Bewertung schwer und ich weiß nicht so genau was ich von dem Film halten soll.
Er hatte seine starken Momente, aber irgendwie hat der Haupthandlungsaspekt nicht genug Beachtung gefunden.


----------



## Arvanor (30. November 2013)

Den aktuellen Wolverine. Naja schlecht war er nicht aber irgendwie waren da so Kleinigkeiten die mich etwas gestört haben. Er verliert seine Regenerationsfähigkeit aber wenn er seine Klauen ein und ausfährt, passiert nix. Ich gebe ne 7 von 10.


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2013)

Bigfoot-Der Blutrausch einer Legende 4/10


----------



## ManChild (1. Dezember 2013)

Iron Man 2   6,5/10


----------



## Hammer2x (1. Dezember 2013)

The Call! 3/10


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (1. Dezember 2013)

austin powers - goldmember


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. Dezember 2013)

Redemption mir Jason Statham 8/10 guter Film, habe ihn heute erneut geschaut und festgestellt, dass ich gestern einiges verpasst habe


----------



## Hammer2x (1. Dezember 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Redemption mir Jason Statham 7/10 Ganz ok, mal was anderes halt


Der war gut!


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (1. Dezember 2013)

42 7,5/10 heute geht gar nix .. Sowas von am
Boden .. RIP P.Walker


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. Dezember 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> 42 7,5/10 heute geht gar nix .. Sowas von am Boden .. RIP P.Walker



Geht mir ähnlich, werde demnächst nochmal alle FF Teile schauen 



Hammer2x schrieb:


> Der war gut!


  habe ihn beim Mittagessen erneut geschaut und mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich gestern einiges verpasst habe, habe meinen Post editier


----------



## Hammer2x (1. Dezember 2013)

2Guns war ganz ok 7/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (1. Dezember 2013)

The Losers 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2013)

Die Unfassbaren - Now You See Me & Die Eiskönigin - Völlig unverfroren.


----------



## Niza (1. Dezember 2013)

Die Eiskönigin - Völlig unverfroren.
10+ von 10 punkten und das 100% verdient.

An diesem Film gibt es rein garnichts auszusetzen.

Er war perfekt. Einfach super

Musik klasse.

Animationen klasse.

Story klasse.

Gags klasse.

Eine Empfehlung für jung und alt.


Am Ende vom Abspann kommt noch eine gute Scene.
Also länger bleiben lohnt sich.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2013)

Kaminfeuer HD - Directors Cut [Blu Ray]  

Ok, Spaß bei Seite... 

Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition @ 3D Blu Ray 9/10
Pacific Rim [Blu Ray] 6/10 -> Da wäre noch mehr gegangen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2013)

> Kaminfeuer HD - Directors Cut [Blu Ray]


 Langweilig, kommt echt gut rüber in 3D und mit Rauchanimation 
 Die Ocean´s Trilogy. Einfach immer noch sehenswert


----------



## AeroX (2. Dezember 2013)

Silent Hill 1: 7/10 - ganz gut aber hab das Ende nicht so kapiert


----------



## mds51 (3. Dezember 2013)

Kaminfeuer...

Wenn dann das Aquarium! Extended Cut 4h rumgeblubber


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (3. Dezember 2013)

Frontiers 5,5/10


----------



## AeroX (3. Dezember 2013)

Silent Hill 3 - 3/10 schlecht.-.


----------



## Murdoch (3. Dezember 2013)

AeroX schrieb:


> Silent Hill 3 - 3/10 schlecht.-.


 
Gibt es doch noch gar nicht.


----------



## beren2707 (3. Dezember 2013)

Superman: Beard...ähh...Man of Steel: Langweilig, mit seltsamem Cast, drögen und endlös lange wirkenden Actionszenen; noch schwächer als der letzte Teil - 3/10
Die Croods: Nach ca. 7 Minuten kann man den Rest des Films vorhersagen, die Figuren sind mal wieder Abziehbilder, letztlich belanglos und dümmlich²: 2/10


----------



## mds51 (4. Dezember 2013)

Taffe Mädels 3/10


----------



## Hänschen (4. Dezember 2013)

Into the White  .....  guter Film mit motivierten Schauspielern

 Frankenstein's Army  .... naja ziemlich am Anfang nach der Szene wo die Russensoldaten die alte Bäuerin rapen und auf ihre Kinder schiessen musste ich ausschalten - wohl etwas zu realistisch dem WK2 nachempfunden schade


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2013)

Cop Land mit Robert De Niro.


----------



## mds51 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hänsel & Gretel 3D 9/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. Dezember 2013)

Zurück in die Zukunft Teil 1 9/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß, kein Film, aber Breaking Bad Staffel 1 10/10 

@Jayceon das Bild ist gut


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Dezember 2013)

Mann unter Feuer

4/10.


----------



## duke999 (4. Dezember 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Mann unter Feuer
> 
> 4/10.


 
Oh no. Ich find den Film richtig klasse. ICH seh für mich da ne 8/10.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Dezember 2013)

duke999 schrieb:


> Oh no. Ich find den Film richtig klasse. ICH seh für mich da ne 8/10.


 
Ne der geht für mich gar nicht. Das ist nicht so mein Ding..... -,-


----------



## duke999 (5. Dezember 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ne der geht für mich gar nicht. Das ist nicht so mein Ding..... -,-


 
Naja bin auch nen großer D.Washington-Fan.


----------



## beren2707 (5. Dezember 2013)

Pacific Rim. Wo fange ich an? Evangelion-RipOff², Charaktere allesamt Abziehbilder bekannter Klischees, vorhersehbar, dümmlich, schlecht... 2/10


----------



## Noctai (5. Dezember 2013)

Auf der Suche nach einem Freund fürs Ende der Welt:

An und für sich kein schlechter Streifen, nur weiß der Film nicht ganz was er sein will.
Hätte mir auch mehr Inhalt zum eigentlichen Thema gewünscht. 

Daher gebe ich dem Film 6/10 !


----------



## Low (5. Dezember 2013)

Mad Men Staffel 1

Gefällt mir


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bambi*

"Your mother can't be with you any more..." 10/10 - gar keine Frage.


----------



## MOD6699 (6. Dezember 2013)

Escape Plan - 7/10 gefällt!


----------



## Painkiller (6. Dezember 2013)

Dampfnudelblues @ HD - 8/10

Sehr unterhaltsamer Film!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2013)

The Magic of Belle Isle mit Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Hammer2x (6. Dezember 2013)

Man of Steel 9/10


----------



## Hänschen (6. Dezember 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Bambi ist die Hölle der kleinen unschuldigen Kinder, Disney gibt ihnen voll den Hammer


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Dezember 2013)

Zorn der Titanen -

Tja,  Heut morgen geschenkt bekommen und gleich mal reingeworfen. Leider insgesamt nicht so berauschend. Die Story recht dünn und (natürlich etwas überspitzt verglichen) wie gewisse SP Kampagnen *zuBfundCoDrüberschiel*
Will heißen: Wir rennen von A nach B, um dort gesagt zu bekommen wir müssen zu C. Dort ist dann der vorfinale Fight bevor es wieder bei A zum Showdown kommt. 
Die Charaktere sehr einseitig und auch der Soundtrack war semiprächtig. 

Insgesamt wohl 5/10, weil ich das Setting mag und auch was für die griechische Mythologie übrig insgesamt 6/10.


----------



## rabit (6. Dezember 2013)

Avatar


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (6. Dezember 2013)

Tage des Donners 6/10


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. Dezember 2013)

Thor: The Dark Kingdom (oder auch The Dark World genannt): 8/10


----------



## Niza (6. Dezember 2013)

Thor 2 oder The Dark Kingdom.

9/10.

*Achtung:*

Im Abspann gibt es noch eine Szene und nach dem Abspann  auch noch eine.
Also nach der Schrift am Ende ist die 2te.

*Also 2 Szenen im Abspann und nicht nur Eine. *

Bis zum Ende Bleiben Lohnt sich .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Hänschen (7. Dezember 2013)

Sammys Abenteuer 2  .....  Gut, geringer Kinderquälfaktor


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2013)

Expandables 2 8/10 Fand ihn besser als den ersten Teil, hat genau meinen Geschmack getroffen. Besonders die Szenen mit Chuck Norris.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Dezember 2013)

Real Steel - 9/10

Einfach geil. Hugh Jackmann und fette Mechs. Was will man mehr? 


Morgen wird noch Tribute von Panem im Kino geguckt, Lohnt es sich da auch nach dem Abspann sitzen zu bleiben?


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (8. Dezember 2013)

Der lieferheld


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. Dezember 2013)

Fast and Furious und 2Fast2Furious beide 10/10 Paul walker war da einfach zu gut...


----------



## Hammer2x (8. Dezember 2013)

Killing Session 8/10


----------



## geE68 (8. Dezember 2013)

Scary Movie 2 - gestern auf Sky Wertung 10/10 

Find ihn immer noch super lustig, allein die Anspielungen auf so viele andere Filme. Dazu noch ist der Film von 2000, war damals echt mega witzig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2013)

Man of Steel.


----------



## moe (8. Dezember 2013)

The Place beyond the Pines
Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll; ich hab mir den komplett anders vorgestellt. Den werd ich mir in den nächsten Tagen nochmal ansehen.


----------



## Abufaso (8. Dezember 2013)

The French Connection. Sehr sehenswert, mit klasse Bildern und Autos, für die man sterben könnte.   9/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Dezember 2013)

Tribute von Panem Catching Fire - 9,9/10
Gute Story, genau richtig dosierte Lovestory und zT echt heftige Kampfszenen. 
Alles in allem Ein richtig guter Film, genauso wie der erste Teil. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der 3. Teil ähnlich gut wird und der Trilogie einen würdigen Abschluss beschert.
Die Bücher sind übrigens auch sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2013)

Die Schlümpfe Teil 2


----------



## kero81 (8. Dezember 2013)

The Breed 2/10 Habe ca. ab der Hälfte aus gemacht. So ein mieser Film.


----------



## Re4dt (8. Dezember 2013)

Pulp Fiction 6/10 

Steinigt mich oder sonst was aber ich fand den Film jetzt nicht so der Oberhammer. Was auch daran liegen könnte wegen der Story die ich nicht ganz so verstanden habe..


----------



## duke999 (8. Dezember 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Pulp Fiction 6/10
> 
> Steinigt mich oder sonst was aber ich fand den Film jetzt nicht so der Oberhammer. Was auch daran liegen könnte wegen der Story die ich nicht ganz so verstanden habe..


 
Habe auch schon einige Filme gesehen, die mich nach dem erstmaligen Sehen nicht sonderlich überzeugt haben. Um so öfter ich ihn gesehen habe, um so besser fand ich ihn.
Zum Beispiel: Watchmen, American Gangster oder The Dark Knight.

Einfach noch mal gucken...^^


----------



## robbe (9. Dezember 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Pulp Fiction 6/10
> 
> Steinigt mich oder sonst was aber ich fand den Film jetzt nicht so der Oberhammer. Was auch daran liegen könnte wegen der Story die ich nicht ganz so verstanden habe..


 
Wie alt bist du? Klingt zwar hart, aber ich glaube die Generation U20 ist so sehr von den heutigen Filmen missbraucht, das sie mit solchen alten Weltklassefilmen nicht mehr viel anfangen kann. Heute muss es ständig Knallen und explodieren und keine Filmsekunde wird irgendwie vergeudet. Bei Pulp Fiction wird sich teilweise extrem viel Zeit für teilweise belanglose Sachen gelassen und die Dialoge dauern eine Ewigkeit. Das ist ist aber einfach so genial gemacht, das schafft heute kein Film mehr.

Andererseits ist es so, das ich mit meinen mitte 20 die meisten Top Filme der 60er bis 80er einfach nur stinklangweilig finde, wofür mich wahrscheinlich die Generation 30+ steinigen würde.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (9. Dezember 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du? Klingt zwar hart, aber ich glaube die Generation U20 ist so sehr von den heutigen Filmen missbraucht, das sie mit solchen alten Weltklassefilmen nicht mehr viel anfangen kann. Heute muss es ständig Knallen und explodieren und keine Filmsekunde wird irgendwie vergeudet. Bei Pulp Fiction wird sich teilweise extrem viel Zeit für teilweise belanglose Sachen gelassen und die Dialoge dauern eine Ewigkeit. Das ist ist aber einfach so genial gemacht, das schafft heute kein Film mehr.  Andererseits ist es so, das ich mit meinen mitte 20 die meisten Top Filme der 60er bis 80er einfach nur stinklangweilig finde, wofür mich wahrscheinlich die Generation 30+ steinigen würde.



Muss nicht sein! Bin selbst 19 und find Pulp Fiction einfach Mega gut ! 9/10 ist da mindestens drinne  die frage ist wer gute Filme erkennt  und Ahnung hat


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

Now You See Me - Extended Version [Blu-Ray] 8/10

_The closer you think you are, the less you'll actually see. 

_Das trifft es irgendwie auf den Punkt bei dem Film!


----------



## Rolk (9. Dezember 2013)

Pacific Rim

7/10

Natürlich ist das sehr leichte anspruchslose Kost, aber es reicht sein Hirn auf niedrigem Level zu fahren, damit man sich nicht ununterbrochen für dumm verkauft vorkommt.


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Dezember 2013)

2Guns - 7/10 Ganz gut aber schon alles mal gesehen.

Die Unfassbaren - 7/10 Das selbe kein schlechter Film aber irgendwie auch nichts neues.

The Purge - 7/10 ganz unterhaltsam wenn auch etwas krass^^


----------



## Jabberwocky (9. Dezember 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Muss nicht sein! Bin selbst 19 und find Pulp Fiction einfach Mega gut ! 9/10 ist da mindestens drinne  die frage ist wer gute Filme erkennt  und Ahnung hat



Es ist alles nur eine Frage des Geschmacks, mit Ahnung hat das ganze wenig zu tun, auch wenn ich selbst Leute beschimpfe die einen guten Film nicht erkennen 

[x] Pacific Rim 8/10

Richtig geiler Hirn-Ausschalt-Film  Die Story ist richtig Hollywood, einfach zum 
Aber die Bildgewalt des Filmes ist einfach Genial. Wem Transformers gefällt, wird auch bei diesem Film seine Freude finden.


----------



## Re4dt (9. Dezember 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du? Klingt zwar hart, aber ich glaube die Generation U20 ist so sehr von den heutigen Filmen missbraucht, das sie mit solchen alten Weltklassefilmen nicht mehr viel anfangen kann. Heute muss es ständig Knallen und explodieren und keine Filmsekunde wird irgendwie vergeudet. Bei Pulp Fiction wird sich teilweise extrem viel Zeit für teilweise belanglose Sachen gelassen und die Dialoge dauern eine Ewigkeit. Das ist ist aber einfach so genial gemacht, das schafft heute kein Film mehr.


18 1/2 
Ehrlich gesagt hasse ich Filme mit ständigen Effekten und co. Wie gesagt ich habe die Story nicht ganz verstanden. Daher die Bewertung.


Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> die frage ist wer gute Filme erkennt  und Ahnung hat


 Soso... Weil man einen Film wie Pulpfiction jetzt nicht gleich perfekt findet hat man Automatisch keine Ahnung von Filmen? 


Grad eben angeschaut Gran Torino 10/10


----------



## duke999 (9. Dezember 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> die frage ist wer gute Filme erkennt  und Ahnung hat



Ich geb Inception ne 3/10. Stinklangweilig!
Der hat bei IMDb ne 8,8. Willst mir jetzt sagen ich habe keine Ahnung?

Filme sind, wie so vieles im Leben, Geschmackssache. Und bei persönlichen Filmberwertungen gucke ich nicht vorher bei IMDb was da der Schnitt ist. Sondern frage mich selber, wie ihn so fande.

Btt: 
Gesetz der Rache 6/10 
Der Film machts sich an manchen Stellen zu einfach.


----------



## ActiveX (9. Dezember 2013)

Taken 2  7/10 
der erste Teil war besser, aber Liam Nesson ist einfach spitze! 

The Bourne Legacy auch 7/10
Kein Vergleich zu Matt Damon, aber mal sehen wie sich Jeremy Renner in den nächsten Bourne Filmen schlägt...


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (9. Dezember 2013)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das hier viele keine Ahnung haben und ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen das ich weis was ich sage  ist meine Marterie guckt erstmal so viele Filme wie ich und beschäftigt euch mit diesem Thema ..Filme wie Inception oder Pulp Fiction sind gute Filme da ist der Geschmack egal sind einfach Hammer Filme


----------



## duke999 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich find ihn immer noch crap.... 
Und nochmal: Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten. 

Gibt viele die finden Sin City langweilig, ist aber mein absoluter Favorite! Noch knapp vor Pulp Fiction


----------



## robbe (9. Dezember 2013)

Wo ist denn Sin City langweilig? Der kriegt bei mir genau wie Inception ne 8/10. Aber hast schon recht, auf IMDB kann man sich nicht verlassen, aktuelles Beispiel Gravity. Abgesehen von den tollen Weltraumbildern hab ich selten so einen dämlichen und langweiligen Film gesehen, der gleichen Meinung war damals auch der Rest des Kinos. Ist mit ach und Krach ne 4/10.


----------



## duke999 (9. Dezember 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Sin City langweilig?


 
Du hast mich falsch verstanden.... Nochmal lesen was ich geschrieben habe


----------



## The_Rock (10. Dezember 2013)

Killing Season 6/10
Cloud Atlas 0/10
Promised Land 7/10


Inception fand ich zu vorhersehbar. Deshalb fand ich ihn nicht soo gut.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Dezember 2013)

> Bin mir ziemlich sicher das hier viele keine Ahnung haben und ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen das ich weis was ich sage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Interessante Aussage! 
Nur weil man sich viele Filme ansieht, heißt das noch lange nicht das man Ahnung hat.  Ich hab zum Beispiel auch viele Filme gesehen, und behaupte dennoch nicht das ich alles über die Materie weiß, oder Ahnung habe. 

Es gibt Leute die ziehen sich jeden Film rein. So schlecht er auch sein mag. Über ihre Kompetenz sagt das allerdings noch lange nichts aus. Es geht hier nämlich nicht darum einen Film nur zu sehen, sondern auch die Handlung sowie das dahinter zu verstehen. In einem Punkt stimme ich dir vollkommen zu! Es gibt die unbestrittenen Klassiker bei den Filmen. Allerdings muss man sich auch als Betrachter fragen, warum es Klassiker sind. Was unterscheidet einen Klassiker von einem regulären Film? Der Regisseur, die Darsteller oder die Handlung?! Und wie kann heute ein Film zu einem Klassiker werden? Was sind die Kriterien dafür?! Reichen Anspielungen, oder muss es ein Blockbuster sein?! Populäres Beispiel: Django Unchained -> Hier sind eine Menge Anspielungen die dem Laien gar nicht aufgefallen sind. Zum Beispiel Broomhilda von Shaft und Franco Nero. Ebenso ganze kopierte Szenen aus den Filmen "Django (1966)"  und "Leichen pflastern seinen Weg". Der Erfolg von solchen Filmen ist extrem dem Hype geschuldet. Klar hat Tarantino seinen eigenen Stil, aber denkst du das der Film nur ansatzweise so erfolgreich gewesen wären, wenn er nicht von Tarantino gekommen wäre? Ich denke eher nicht... Es sei eine Hommage an die Italowestern der Vergangenheit wurde oftmals behauptet. 
Doch was ist nun wenn man als jüngerer Zuschauer die alten Italowestern nicht gesehen hat? Wie erlebt dieser Zuschauer dann den Film? Als blutiges Spektakel oder als etwas gänzlich anderes?
Wie muss dann erst ein Film wie Reservoir Dogs auf diese jungen Zuschauer wirken? Ein Film der mit einer lebhaften Diskussion über das geben von Trinkgeld und Mardonnas "Like a Virgin" beginnt?  Die Meinungen gehen hier sicherlich weit auseinander. 

Kurz gesagt: Jeder erlebt einen Film auf seine eigene Art und Weise. Warum? Jeder Mensch ist anders. Die Geschmäcker sind anders. Auch die Filmvorlieben oder das Lieblingsgenre sind anders. Was bringt mir hier also eine Person die behauptet, das sie Ahnung hat? Im Endeffekt gar nichts! Ein Film will mehr sein als nur eine bloße Abfolge von Bildern. Ein Film will das man sich eine eigene Meinung bildet. Und für eine eigene Meinung brauch ich persönlich keinen Experten oder jemanden der behauptet das er Ahnung hat.


----------



## keinnick (10. Dezember 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher das hier viele keine Ahnung haben und ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen das ich weis was ich sage  ist meine Marterie guckt erstmal so viele Filme wie ich und beschäftigt euch mit diesem Thema ..Filme wie Inception oder Pulp Fiction sind gute Filme da ist der Geschmack egal sind einfach Hammer Filme



Kann es sein, dass Du eine etwas eingeschränkte Sichtweise auf dieses Thema hast? Beispiel: Pulp Fiction hab ich zwar mittlerweile 3 mal gesehen. Der Film ist nicht schlecht aber in meinen Augen nur etwas besserer Durchschnitt. Einfach weil er meinen Geschmack nicht trifft. Es gibt für mich bessere Filme und da kann mir auch niemand reinreden der X tausend Filme gesehen hat und meint, dass es "seine Materie" wäre und er "Ahnung hätte". Das einzige was ich zu erkennen vermag ist, dass Du uns Deinen Geschmack als den einzig richtigen aufdrücken willst.


----------



## MOD6699 (10. Dezember 2013)

Bei Filmen ist es was anderes und hat null mit "Ahnung" zu tun. Entweder es funkt oder eben nicht. Ich z.b. finde die Transformerfilme eigentlich nur für den Mülleimer gemacht genauso wie Pacific Rim deshalb würde ich aber nicht behaupten alle haben keine Ahnung die diese Filme schauen. 


Vielleicht keinen Geschmack aber Ahnung halte ich für übertrieben...


----------



## Arvanor (10. Dezember 2013)

Lone Ranger habe ich mir am Wochenende angesehen. Ich fand ihn recht gut. Solide 8 von 10 Punkten. Kann irgendwie nicht verstehen, dass der gefloppt ist an den Kinokassen. Aber vielleicht bin ich halt anders was Filmgeschmack angeht.


----------



## Murdoch (10. Dezember 2013)

Inception war einer der langweiligsten und vorhersehbarsten filme der letzten Jahre für mich. 

... Ich denke ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## robbe (10. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Inception war einer der langweiligsten und vorhersehbarsten filme der letzten Jahre für mich.
> 
> ... Ich denke ich habe keine Ahnung.


 
Wenn das der für dich vorhersehbarste Film der letzten Jahre ist, dann hast du sicher noch nie eine Romantikkomödie gesehen.


----------



## danomat (10. Dezember 2013)

Hobbit 1 zum 10. mal. Am samstag dann teil 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2013)

Ferris macht blau


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (10. Dezember 2013)

Fast and Furios 6


----------



## Noctai (10. Dezember 2013)

Jeff Who Lives At Home: Etwas Ruhiger, aber überraschend Gute Story, gewiss kein wegwerf Hollywood Streifen. Nur zu empfehlen geb ihm 7,5/10!


----------



## Roman441 (11. Dezember 2013)

Super High Me
Schöne Doku


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2013)

Persönliche Streitigkeiten werden jetzt bitte außerhalb des Threads geführt. Hier ist es OT und wurde als solches ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## Nori_GER (11. Dezember 2013)

Red 2 gestern gesehen 7/10
Ist ganz lustig wenn auch ein bißchen vorhersehbar


----------



## debalz (11. Dezember 2013)

Vexille  7,5/ 10


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Dezember 2013)

Weil es dich gibt 9/10

Hatte ja von einer Liebeskomödie nicht viel erwartet, aber fand den echt gut. Kann aber auch an der Beckinsale liegen.


----------



## Low (12. Dezember 2013)

Hobbit 2, , besserals der erste.


----------



## The_Rock (12. Dezember 2013)

Hours 6/10

War ok, hab aber mehr erwartet


----------



## Jabberwocky (12. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Inception war einer der langweiligsten und vorhersehbarsten filme der letzten Jahre für mich.
> 
> ... Ich denke ich habe keine Ahnung.


 
Neeeneeee... Ich würde jetzt einfach behaupten du hast nur diesen einen Film in den letzten Jahren gesehen 

Möglicherweise war er ja für einige vorhersehbar, in meinem Bekanntenkreis war es jedenfalls für keinen der Fall. Aber 90% der in den letzten Jahren erschienenen Filme waren vorhersehbarer als es Inception war. So war es jedenfalls für mich, aber das Gespür für Handlung und Story unterscheidet sich ja auch von Person zu Person. 
Du siehst Inception und denkst, "OMG war ja von Anfang an klar" Dann schaust du Pacific Rim und denkst "Wow!! was für eine überraschende Wendung" 
So muss es doch irgendwie sein, ansonsten kann ich deine Aussag absolut nicht nachvollziehen sorry 

Edit: Ich entschuldige mich für das geschriebene und für meine Unprofessionalität... Ich habe Inception mit Shutter Island verwechselt


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der mit dem Wolf tanzt* (DC)

Unter die Haut gehend. 10/10.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Dezember 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solche Filme kauft man sich auch gerne mal als Steelbook. Auch wenn der Film sehr lang ist, so wird er dennoch nicht eine Sekunde langweilig - einfach aufgrund seiner Erzählweise, des tollen Settings und der authentischen sowie tiefgründigen Charakterdarstellungen.


Shutter Island - 9,5/10

Habe ihn seit längerer Zeit mal wieder geschaut und man kann sagen, Scorsese hat's einfach drauf. Brillianter Film.


----------



## Murdoch (12. Dezember 2013)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Neeeneeee... Ich würde jetzt einfach behaupten du hast nur diesen einen Film in den letzten Jahren gesehen
> 
> Möglicherweise war er ja für einige vorhersehbar, in meinem Bekanntenkreis war es jedenfalls für keinen der Fall. Aber 90% der in den letzten Jahren erschienenen Filme waren vorhersehbarer als es Inception war. So war es jedenfalls für mich, aber das Gespür für Handlung und Story unterscheidet sich ja auch von Person zu Person.
> Du siehst Inception und denkst, "OMG war ja von Anfang an klar" Dann schaust du Pacific Rim und denkst "Wow!! was für eine überraschende Wendung"
> ...


 
Shutter Island war super, aber das ändert nix daran dass man  anderen ihre Meinung über Dinge wie Musik filme Kunst usw zugestehen sollte. 

Pacific RIM hatte somit die beste, durchdachteste tiefgründigste story unserer Epoche. 
Also wer dagegen was sagt...


----------



## Jabberwocky (12. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Shutter Island war super, aber das ändert nix daran dass man  anderen ihre Meinung über Dinge wie Musik filme Kunst usw zugestehen sollte.
> 
> Pacific RIM hatte somit die beste, durchdachteste tiefgründigste story unserer Epoche.
> Also wer dagegen was sagt...



Da sind wir gleicher Meinung, aber ich hoffe du verstehst auf was ich mit meiner Aussage hinauswollte. 
God Bless Michael Bay, Roland Emmerich usw. für ihre tiefgründigen Filme


----------



## duke999 (12. Dezember 2013)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Weil es dich gibt 9/10
> 
> Kann aber auch an der Beckinsale liegen.



Wenn die in "Underworld" im Latexdress rumspringt, könnte ich fest gehen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2013)

Blade Teil 1.


----------



## mds51 (13. Dezember 2013)

The New York Ripper(unrated) 8/10
Das Geheimnis der schwarzen Handschuhe(Bootleg) 7/10
Zwiebel-Jack räumt auf(Bootleg) 9/10
We are the Millers (extended) 7/10


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2013)

Fluch der Karibik - Fremde Gezeiten.      10/10

Einfach ein Hammer Teil so wie die anderen Teile auch.


----------



## OctoCore (13. Dezember 2013)

Gravity - für jemanden, der sich früher die BR Space Night in Endlosschleife ansehen konnte, ein Fest.  
Trotz der logischen Fehler.


----------



## Noctai (14. Dezember 2013)

Kick Ass 2 8/10^^


----------



## Jogibär (14. Dezember 2013)

Enders Game, war ganz nett.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (14. Dezember 2013)

Kickass 2 7.5/10


----------



## Thallassa (14. Dezember 2013)

Until the Light takes us - a Black Metal Documentary
9/10

Sehr sehenswert, auch für nicht Black-Metal Fans, für jemanden der sich ein bisschen mit Musikgeschichte auseinandersetzen will


----------



## kero81 (14. Dezember 2013)

Hat jmd Hit&Run gesehen?! Ist der Empfehlenswert?


----------



## alexq (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich war gestern in der Hobbit 2 (3D) und ich bin völlig enttäuscht. Leider ist der Film sehr storylastig und für mich fehlt da irgendwie die Spannung. Bei der Drachenszene wäre ich fast eingeschlafen. Hatte mir mehr erhofft. Und bei 15 Euro Eintrittspreis auch ganz schön happig. 😠


----------



## Noctai (14. Dezember 2013)

Hangover 3: Naja geht so^^ 5/10




alexq schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in der Hobbit 2 (3D) und ich bin völlig enttäuscht. Leider ist der Film sehr storylastig und für mich fehlt da irgendwie die Spannung. Bei der Drachenszene wäre ich fast eingeschlafen. Hatte mir mehr erhofft. Und bei 15 Euro Eintrittspreis auch ganz schön happig. 😠


 
Ich glaub das war schon fast klar. Ich mein die wollen ja nicht ihr ganzes Pulver schon im 2. Teil verschießen. Denk mal der 3. Teil wird dem "Finale" gerechter werden, sprich Spannung und Action wird da nicht zu kurz kommen, geh ich zumindest von aus.
Ich muss aber auch sagen, das ich es beim Hobbit, ziemlich Albern finde aus einem Buch, 3 Filme zu machen. Bei HDR kann ichs ja verstehen, immerhin gab/gibt es da schließlich auch 3. Bücher! 

Nunja wir kennen es ja nicht anders^^ Geld, geld und nochmal Geld^^

Ich werde mich morgen mal dem Hobbit widmen, bin gespannt.


----------



## Abufaso (14. Dezember 2013)

Der große Gatsby 
8/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. Dezember 2013)

Stirb Langsam 5 6,5/10 besser als ich erwartet habe ^^


----------



## danomat (15. Dezember 2013)

alexq schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in der Hobbit 2 (3D) und ich bin völlig enttäuscht. Leider ist der Film sehr storylastig und für mich fehlt da irgendwie die Spannung. Bei der Drachenszene wäre ich fast eingeschlafen. Hatte mir mehr erhofft. Und bei 15 Euro Eintrittspreis auch ganz schön happig. dde20



War auch grad drinn und mir gefällt er sehr giut. Viele flashbacks zu hdr und allgemein sehr spannend. Nur nervig. Wieder bis dez 2014 warten


----------



## ЯoCaT (15. Dezember 2013)

"Into the blue" 7,5/10 hat mich'n bisschen an "the big nothing" erinnert 



Spoiler



nur dann doch mit einem happyend


----------



## Seeefe (15. Dezember 2013)

Naja mal wieder Transformers geguckt 

Ich geb dem ne 10/10, immernoch, weil der mich einfach immer bis zum äußersten Unterhält  Zwar ist die Story abgedreht und teilweise kommts einem vor, als gucke man einen Kinderfilm wegen den riesigen bunten Robotern  

Aber diese Krach-Bum-Action ist einfach nur witzig  Da nimmt man sich einfach ne tüte Popocorn, und guckt einfach den Film ohne viel nachzudenken  

Vom Aussehen und den Effekten her find ich ists einer der besten Filme der 00er


----------



## Re4dt (15. Dezember 2013)

danomat schrieb:


> War auch grad drinn und mir gefällt er sehr giut. Viele flashbacks zu hdr und allgemein sehr spannend. Nur nervig. Wieder bis dez 2014 warten



War gestern auch drin. Also der Film ist sehr gelungen. 8.5/10 jedoch fand ich diesen 3D Quatsch überflüssig... und das Ende  
Hasse cliffhanger


----------



## Hammer2x (15. Dezember 2013)

Snitch 9/10


----------



## Oldschool-Gamer (15. Dezember 2013)

Fack Ju Göhte, die meiner Meinung nach die bisher beste Deutsche Komödie.


----------



## marcus022 (15. Dezember 2013)

Idiocrazy 

"IQ Test: Sie haben einen Eimer der 25l fasst und einen Eimer mit 12l. Wie viele Eimer haben sie ?!?!" lol

Gehirn abschalten und einfach gucken den sch...

8/10


----------



## Hänschen (15. Dezember 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja mal wieder Transformers geguckt
> 
> Ich geb dem ne 10/10, immernoch, weil der mich einfach immer bis zum äußersten Unterhält  Zwar ist die Story abgedreht und teilweise kommts einem vor, als gucke man einen Kinderfilm wegen den riesigen bunten Robotern
> 
> ...



Transformers gehört schon wegen den verhamlosten Waffen Effekten der Roboter geächtet 
Ich würd es lieber richtig krachen sehn/hören nicht dieses "Puff,Puff"


 Ich weiss noch wie sie diesen Alramstufe 2 Mod machten da schoss ein Panzer und man hat Angst bekommen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (16. Dezember 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hat jmd Hit&Run gesehen?! Ist der Empfehlenswert?



Sehr unterhaltend.^^
Würde aber nur insgesammt 7/10 geben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2013)

The Champ mit Josh Hartnett & Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## X2theZ (16. Dezember 2013)

after earth 4/10
auf druck versucht der vater aus seinem sohn einen hollywood-star zu machen. so wird das nix...
ansich hätte mir das drehbuch sehr gut gefallen. aber man merkt einfach zu sehr, dass sie den kleinen
smith nur damit pushen wollen. und dessen dackelblick geht einem nach 1 1/2 stunden auch mal aufn zeiger XD

white house down 7/10
echt unterhaltsamer action-kracher nach dem motto "yippie ey yey - schweinebacke"


----------



## Hänschen (16. Dezember 2013)

Oldschool-Gamer schrieb:


> Fack Ju Göhte, die meiner Meinung nach die bisher beste Deutsche Komödie.



 Besser als "Die Superbullen" ?
 Das kann ja fast nicht sein


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leon - Der Profi (DC). 10/10.

"This is... from... Mathilda." KABOOM.
Jean Reno und Gary Oldman in einer absoluten Sternstunde zusammen vereint.

Zuletzt vor ich-weiß-es-nicht-mehr-wann-genau Ewigkeiten gesehen, der Film hat nichts, aber auch absolut nichts von seiner Brillanz und Klasse verloren. Die Geschichte um einen etwas tumben, aber, so grotesk es auch klingen mag, Profikiller mit dem Herzen auf dem rechten Fleck, und einem Mädchen, welche in einer Notsituation zusammenfinden, überzeugt durch Charaktere, die sich die Seele aus dem Leib spielen... der Schlussakt ist von einer solch inszenatorisch eingefangenen Wucht, ich habe glatt vergessen "nur" einen Film zu sehen.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2013)

Erneut die Echelon Verschwörung.    10/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2013)

Das Schwergewicht und Bad Ass


----------



## Murdoch (18. Dezember 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Besser als "Die Superbullen" ?
> Das kann ja fast nicht sein


 
Ich glaub auch er hat bang Boom bang noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Dezember 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Erneut die Echelon Verschwörung.    10/10



Wobei ich da Eagle Eye besser finde (ist ja im Prinzip das gleiche Thema).


Bei mir Kindsköpfe 2:
7,5/10

Man of Steel:
10/10


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Dezember 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wobei ich da Eagle Eye besser finde (ist ja im Prinzip das gleiche Thema).
> 
> Bei mir Kindsköpfe 2:
> 7,5/10
> ...



Ohh wusste ich gar nicht. Werde ich mir mal am Wochenende rein ziehen.


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2013)

Robin Hood mit Russel Crow

5/10


----------



## marcus022 (18. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch er hat bang Boom bang noch nicht gesehen.


 
Aber du hast dir BBB nicht auf Tele5 angeschaut oder ? Wo wir gerade davon "sprechen", ich glaub ich schau mal in der Videothek vorbei..


----------



## Murdoch (18. Dezember 2013)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Aber du hast dir BBB nicht auf Tele5 angeschaut oder ? Wo wir gerade davon "sprechen", ich glaub ich schau mal in der Videothek vorbei..


 
Tele 5?

Ne habs auf DVD.


----------



## lolinger123 (18. Dezember 2013)

American History X


----------



## marcus022 (18. Dezember 2013)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Tele 5?
> 
> Ne habs auf DVD.


 
Sehr gut.
Hätte mich auch gewundert weil dort aller 25 min Werbung kommt . Aber geiler Film ich habe den lange nicht geschaut, beinahe vergessen..


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Dezember 2013)

Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde, ich sag mal 8,5-9/10.

HFR und 3D kann ich bei dem Film wirklich empfehlen. Geniale Qualittät!
Kann kaum den dritten Teil abwarten


----------



## Jabberwocky (19. Dezember 2013)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde, ich sag mal 8,5-9/10.
> 
> HFR und 3D kann ich bei dem Film wirklich empfehlen. Geniale Qualittät!
> Kann kaum den dritten Teil abwarten



Ist für Sonntag bereits im Kino reserviert, kann es kaum erwarten 

Ist zwar eine Serie, aber ich hab dafür keinen separaten Thread gefunden 

Legend of the Seeker 1/10
Wirklich unglaublich wie man eine so geniale Buchvorlage so über den Haufen werfen kann. Regelrechtes Eragon Niveau


----------



## lolinger123 (20. Dezember 2013)

4 Lions


----------



## dracki (20. Dezember 2013)

RED 2 
kann man ganz gut ansehen. (ich mag halt Bruce Willis recht gern) aber der Hit fand ich ihn jetzt nicht


----------



## debalz (20. Dezember 2013)

Killing them softly  6,5/10

Fängt vielversprechend an, glänzt im weiteren Verlauf dann leider durch Leerlauf und nicht ausgeschöpftes schauspielerisches Potential


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Dezember 2013)

James Bond Skyfall

 Naja Gnädige 6,5/10 
Da waren iwie einfach viele Logikfehler und generell kann ich mit James Bond wenig anfangen


----------



## AnonHome1234 (20. Dezember 2013)

Zeiten ändern dich (einem Freund zuliebe)

0/10


----------



## bAsSt@rd (20. Dezember 2013)

Tribute von Panem - Catching Fire. 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2013)

Das Gesetz in meiner Hand und Hotel Transsilvanien, 75 bzw 90 %


----------



## lolinger123 (20. Dezember 2013)

Gesetz der Rache


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. Dezember 2013)

Pain & Gain 8/10 ja, eigentlich nicht so gut, hat aber irgendwie meinen Geschmack getroffen 

Hours 7/10 aber nur weil Paul Walker mitgespielt hat und mich das Thema interessiert hat, die Story war aber eher schlecht gemacht ^^


----------



## lolinger123 (21. Dezember 2013)

96 Hours


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2013)

Die Todeskralle schlägt wieder zu.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (21. Dezember 2013)

War mit Jet Li 7,5/10 war ganz ok, aber die Schauspieler waren gut!


----------



## PhilSe (21. Dezember 2013)

Four Lions


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Dezember 2013)

Jacknife - vom Leben betrogen.

Den Film habe ich mir eigentlich nur wegen de Niro angesehen. Was soll ich sagen, es ist wohl eine seiner schlechteren Vorstellungen. Der Film ist schlicht langweilig, die Story kaum zu erkennen und Spannung existiert kaum. 

Aus dem Grund bekommt der Film von mir 3/10 Punkte. 

Wer wie Ich ein de Niro-Fan ist und seine Glanzvorstellungen aus Taxi Driver, Good Fellas oder Casino schon kennt, dem könnte Ich In den Straßen der Bronx empfehlen. Etwas langweilig, aber mit Milla Jovovich () Stone - in der Lüge gefangen. Alleine wegen den Szenen mit Milla schon sehenswert.


----------



## AeroX (22. Dezember 2013)

We are what we are - 4/10 
langweiliger horror film.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe zuletzt Avatar in 3D angesehen!


----------



## The_Rock (22. Dezember 2013)

Dredd 6/10
War ok. Ohne den lahmen Anfang hätte er ne 7 gekriegt.

Scary Movie 5   1/10
Unglaublich schlecht mit extrem einfallslosen Billig-Witzen o.O


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2013)

Code Name : The Cleaner


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_"Fly, you fools!"_

_"Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten"_(EE)

Im direkten Vergleich mit _"Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise"_ (EE), stellt schon die erste Buchverfilmung des dreiteiligen Stoffes, letzteren, bei aller Wertschätzung, ohne Wenn und Aber in den Schatten.
Kaum zu glauben, dass das auch schon wieder über 10 Jahre her ist, aber die Magie bleibt ungebrochen... sagenhaft schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen, prächtige Sets (The Shire, Rivendell, Isengard, Moria) und ein Cast der wunderbar harmoniert.

Highlights: Der Kampf gegen den Balrog in den Minen von Moria, jedes Auftreten der Nazgul, Wasserstampede und die gigantischen Wächterstatuen der Argonath. Und natürlich Boromirs Schicksal.


----------



## AeroX (22. Dezember 2013)

DON JON  -  ne 8 von 10


----------



## Uziflator (22. Dezember 2013)

Pacific Rim, 4 von 10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Dezember 2013)

Walking Tal mit Dwayne Johnson 8/10 hat mir gefallen!


----------



## soth (22. Dezember 2013)

The Counselor... keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll


----------



## jamie (22. Dezember 2013)

RED. Schockierenderweise im TV und um das auf die Spitze zu treiben: im ZDF. Anfang der Woche irgendwann. War recht gut.


----------



## clown44 (22. Dezember 2013)

Gerade im Kino gesehen: Die Tribute von Panem - Catching Fire 

Kriegt ne 8,5/10!!!


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Gloreichen 7.

Bei uns ist irgendwie das Wilder Westen Fieber ausgebrochen.

Wir ziehen uns einen alten Western nach dem anderen Rein.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (22. Dezember 2013)

Tango & Cash...
Super Film, noch bessere Sprüche


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Dezember 2013)

Hot Shots 9/10 einfach lustig


----------



## Jabberwocky (23. Dezember 2013)

Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde 7/10

Ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Das Buch scheint nur noch ein minimer Leitfaden für den Film zu sein. Würde ich ihn danach bewerten gäbe es wohl eine 2/10 Bewertung. Ohne einen Bezug auf das Buch zu nehmen, gefällt mir der Film jedoch sehr gut. Vorallem die Kulisse hat es mir angetan


----------



## OctoCore (23. Dezember 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> RED. Schockierenderweise im TV und um das auf die Spitze zu treiben: im ZDF. Anfang der Woche irgendwann. War recht gut.


Jau - echt spaßiger Film. "Alter Mann? Am Arsch!" 

Leider fällt R.E.D. 2 im Vergleich deutlich ab.
Den habe ich zuletzt gesehen.


----------



## Jabberwocky (23. Dezember 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Jau - echt spaßiger Film. "Alter Mann? Am Arsch!"
> 
> Leider fällt R.E.D. 2 im Vergleich deutlich ab.
> Den habe ich zuletzt gesehen.



Jup, R.E.D. 2 war ziemlich Langweilig im Vergleich 


Small Soldiers 9/10
Genialer Film den ich mir immer wieder ansehen kann.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Dezember 2013)

Elysium - 7/10

Kein schlechter Film von Neil Blomkamp, aber auch nix Weltbewegendes (welch geiles Wortspiel ). Sein District 9 war besser. Die Effekte sind zwar nice und die Idee des Films ist an sich schon top, aber storymäßig wäre hier auf jeden Fall mehr rauszuholen gewesen. Recht vorhersehbar...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Dezember 2013)

Extreme Rage mit Vin Diesel 9,5/10 Hat mir sehr gefallen, mMn. sein bester Film!


----------



## Niza (23. Dezember 2013)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Hot Shots 9/10 einfach lustig


 
Ich finde Ihn auch gut

Wenn de den schon gut findest , dann schau dir auch Hot Shots - Der Zweite Versuch an.
Ist auch super

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## beren2707 (23. Dezember 2013)

Ted: 7/10. Bis auf die allgegenwärtige Verharmlosung von Drogenkonsum durchaus witziger Film, hat mich ganz gut unterhalten. Will jetzt auch so einen Bären haben.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Dezember 2013)

Fack ju Göhte.. 8/10  Sehr unterhaltsam und gut.


----------



## Jabberwocky (24. Dezember 2013)

96 Hours 9/10
Sehr genial und leider nur allzu realistisch...


----------



## Sunjy (24. Dezember 2013)

Der Hobbit Smaugs einöde. im neuen 3D Modus.

Das neue 3D finde ich absolut Genial.. so Realistisch und schnell .. kein ruckeln mehr nix unscharf.. als ob man mittendrin ist. 


Den Film fande ich klasse. Die Spinnen waren bis dahin das besten was ich an Animierten Kreaturen gesehen habe. Und dann der Drache... Geilstes Viech ever^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Dezember 2013)

Hot Shots! Der zweite Versuch 9,5/10 noch besser als der 1.Teil  Danke für den Tipp Nizza


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2013)

Gestern Rubinrot.

 2/10


----------



## AeroX (24. Dezember 2013)

2Guns - 7/10 - war recht unterhaltsam aber von Story her nicht so pralle. Aber kann man sich angucken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2013)

Der Nächste, bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2013)

Zwar kein Film aber trotzdem unterhaltsam, Paul Panzer " Hart Backbord "


----------



## loser321 (25. Dezember 2013)

1984 und zwar heute. 
Genau das richtige für eine Winterdepression.


----------



## addicTix (25. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Bescherung

Immer wieder toll, 10/10


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja, Schöne Bescherung schaue ich auch jedes Jahr 
Und dann habe ich noch die Hälfte von Tatsächlich....Liebe angeschaut.
War eigtl. echt nicht so schlecht, würde sagen 7/10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2013)

Die Monster Uni


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2013)

The Fast and the Furious 9/10
2 Fast 2 Furious 10/10
The Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift 9,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2013)

MATRIX Teil 1


----------



## clown44 (25. Dezember 2013)

War eben wieder im Kino. Habe mir folgenden Film angesehen:

Machete Kills 8/10


----------



## marcus022 (26. Dezember 2013)

Elysium 5/10 - Da ist ja Oblivion besser. 

Bang Boom Bang 8/10

Gladiator 9/10

Lock, Stock And Two Smoking Barrel 10/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Schöne Bescherung
> 
> Immer wieder toll, 10/10



Jepp kommt immer gut.
 Auch wieder kein Film, Bülent Ceylan " Wilde Kreatürken ". Sehenswert aber PP war da doch etwas witziger


----------



## Minaxo (26. Dezember 2013)

Insidious Chapter II - War ganz ok, aber nicht so gut wie der erste (7/10).


----------



## AeroX (26. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jepp kommt immer gut. Auch wieder kein Film, Bülent Ceylan " Wilde Kreatürken ". Sehenswert aber PP war da doch etwas witziger



Ja ich finde Paul Panzer auch wesentlich witziger als bülent ceylan. Aber ist gibt ja auch Leute die feiern den richtig hart. Humorsache..

@t: jurassic park - 6/10 - dafür das der Film schon 20 Jahre alt ist sind die Effekte echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## keinnick (26. Dezember 2013)

Donnie Brasco 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2013)

Killing Season.


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Dezember 2013)

Predator 2010. Gestern Abend im Fernsehen. 9/10.


----------



## AeroX (26. Dezember 2013)

21 Jump Street - 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2013)

The Iceman und die Logan Verschwörung, beide gute 80%


----------



## Re4dt (27. Dezember 2013)

Wanted 7/10 

Komischer Film aber sehenswert


----------



## cenic1990 (27. Dezember 2013)

Transformers 3 kam gerade im TV. Schau ich immer wieder gerne


----------



## loser321 (27. Dezember 2013)

Bad Boys natürlich. 7/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. Dezember 2013)

loser321 schrieb:


> Bad Boys natürlich. 7/10



Habe ich auch gesehen, mir gefallen beide Teile sehr gut von daher 9,5/10 für den ersten und 10/10 für den 2.


----------



## Jabberwocky (27. Dezember 2013)

Mystic River 8/10
Super Schauspieler, leider fehlt dem Film ein wenig die Spannung.

Machete Kills 8/10
Zum totlachen  Noch ein stück trashiger als der 1. Teil, jedoch geht dadurch ein stück Qualität verloren, wenn man das so sagen kann 
Machete Kills again in Space wird das ganze wohl nochmals toppen und ich frage mich, ob man sich das noch antun kann


----------



## loser321 (27. Dezember 2013)

Paul Walker
Vehicle 19    3/10


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Dezember 2013)

Gesetz der Rache. 10/10


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Dezember 2013)

Transformers 3  8/10, wenn man das Hirn auf Durchzug schaltet.
Was ich aber sehr vermisst habe, war Megan Fox. Die hat einfach viel besser zu Shia LaBeouf gepasst als die neue Schrulle....


----------



## T'PAU (27. Dezember 2013)

Pacific Rim 7/10

Als Blu-ray Demodisc allemals brauchbar.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2013)

Fast & Furious: Neues Modell. Originalteile. 8/10
Fast & Furious Five 9/10
Fast & Furious 6 9/10


----------



## AeroX (27. Dezember 2013)

Schweigen der Lämmer - Alt aber gut. 10/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. Dezember 2013)

Batman Begins 9/10 

Leider nur auf DVD, das sich so viele Leute dieses Qualität noch antun können  Das ist der Unterschied zu Blu Rad sehr deutlich mMn.

Morgen kommt dann Dark Knight


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. Dezember 2013)

Batman - The Dark Knight
10/10 

Batman - The Dark Knight Rises
9/10


----------



## OctoCore (28. Dezember 2013)

Prakti.com - Der Zwei-Stunden-Google-Werbespot. 
Hatte ein paar Momente - aber die Hauptdarsteller laufen deutlich schaumgebremst. Und Owen Wilson kommt optisch langsam in die Jahre.  
5/10

The Minus Man (1999)
Alt, aber gut.
Zufällig auch mit Owen Wilson.
Damals noch ernsthaft - als Serienkiller.
8/10

Malavista - The Family
Selten so eine unlustige Komödie gesehen, wird höchstens noch durch das eine oder andere Machwerk von und mit Adam Sandler unterboten. Robert de Niro hat in den letzten Jahren echt kein Händchen mehr bei der Rollenauswahl.
2/10

Byzantium
Hmmmm... 7,5/10 - hauptsächlich wegen der tollen Hauptdarstellerinnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2013)

Das hält kein Jahr und Der nächste bitte, beides mal erfrischende Kommödien


----------



## MacMyver (29. Dezember 2013)

Redemption – Stunde der Vergeltung 10/10 /Statham Film halt
Gravity  6/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2013)

Lottozahlen 6 aus 49, spannend bis zum Schluss


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Lottozahlen 6 aus 49, spannend bis zum Schluss



Mein Lieblingsfilm  

@T Shooter 9,5/10 habe den nun schon 3 mal geschaut und finde ihn immer noch gut


----------



## AeroX (29. Dezember 2013)

Shooter mit Mark Wahlberg - 9,5/10


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Dezember 2013)

Fluch der Karibik - Am Ende der Welt 10/10


----------



## dracki (29. Dezember 2013)

Riddick 1 und 2  erste teil war besser 8/10 zweite teil 7/10


----------



## IqpI (29. Dezember 2013)

Der Hobbit 2 - fand ihn nicht auf Anhieb uberzeugend gut. Du story ist sehr begrenzt und unnötig in die Länge gezogen, die Zwerge haben zur Optik nicht unbedingt die haptik. Soll heißen dass z.b. bei bombur, dem dicken (glaube ich) direkt auffällt, dass sein Kostüm mit Stoff aufgefüllt ist. Dann gefiel mir persönlich der Verfall in eine klischeehafte "Gewinner"- Rede in der Seestadt so rein gar nicht, in diesen 5-10 Minuten wusste ich sofort was passiert und war sogar leicht sauer, dass sie so etwas einfältiges einbauen.  Darüber hinaus sehen die Hobbit Füße total künstlich aus und am ende, beim teil mit smaug(?) fand ich die Intonation bescheiden, da smaug dauerhaft und all durchdringend (sofern in selbem oder angrenzendem raum und in der Luft) mit gleicher Lautstärke spricht. 
Positiv sind jedoch der dezente und sinnvolle 3D Einsatz, die Computer Effekte/Animationen (bei smaug war ich schwer beeindruckt) und natürlich wie man nahezu in eine andere Welt entführt wird. Die Hobbit sowie die Herr der Ringe Filme lösen immer wieder Fernweh in mir aus, weil es so wunderschöne Schauplätze sind 

So das ganze kurz und bündig: 
Guter Film, mit mittleren schwächen über die man hinweg sehen kann, von daher gibt es 7,5/10


----------



## Re4dt (29. Dezember 2013)

Men in Black 3 
7/10
Bin eigentlich kein Fan von so Alien Gedöns aber der dritte Teil war mit Abstand der beste,
Sehenswert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2013)

The Company You Keep - Die Akte Grant.


----------



## loser321 (29. Dezember 2013)

Death Race  8/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Dezember 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Company You Keep - Die Akte Grant.



Lohnt es sich den zu schauen?

@T Zwar kein Film aber House of Cards, sehr gut gemacht und das Thema ist auch interessant 9/10


----------



## duke999 (30. Dezember 2013)

Gerade im TV:
Iron Man 2 - Langweilig... 5/10


----------



## Noob-boost (30. Dezember 2013)

Catching Fire: 3/10

Keine Ahnung, was alle an dem so toll finden. Na ja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Da kann man nix machen.

Fand ihn auf jeden Fall unglaublich langweilig und vorhersehbar. Das Buch war um Welten besser, meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. Dezember 2013)

Safe - Todsicher 8,5/10 echt gut, Statham halt


----------



## Re4dt (30. Dezember 2013)

Shutter Island 

10/10
ARGH mein Kopf, eins muss man diesem Film lassen ich sehe ihn mir nun zum 2 mal am Stück an, ich bin mir immer noch nicht so ganz einig  
Ein Meisterwerk!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2013)

Pain & Gain.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (30. Dezember 2013)

The Insider - 8,5/10 

Russel Crowe in einer mal ganz anderen Rolle als sonst. 1A schauspielerische Leistung, auch wie gewohnt von Al Pacino. Top Film nach einer wahren Begebenheit. 


Wir waren Helden - 6/10

Tja, irgendwie regt mich dieses lieber Gott hier, lasst uns alle beten da, oh Herrgott dort etc. ganz schön auf. Dazu noch der übliche US-Wir-sind-von-den-Guten-Pathos, der einen grundsätzlich nicht schlechten Kriegsfilm in die Mittelmäßigkeit abwertet. Wenigstens hat man die Vietcong nicht auch noch als dummes Schurkenvolk hingestellt. Da hätte man sicher mehr draus machen können...


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2013)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Shutter Island
> 
> 10/10
> ARGH mein Kopf, eins muss man diesem Film lassen ich sehe ihn mir nun zum 2 mal am Stück an, ich bin mir immer noch nicht so ganz einig
> Ein *M*eisterwerk!



Das gefühl kenne ich


----------



## LThomas1998 (31. Dezember 2013)

Namen der leute, extrem langweilig, so eine Liebesschnulze eben

3\10

Selten, war es interresant


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. Dezember 2013)

Elysium naja eher 6/10 war nicht so pralle.

Mfg


----------



## LThomas1998 (31. Dezember 2013)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Elysium naja eher 6/10 war nicht so pralle.
> 
> Mfg



Habe ich auch schon gesehen, habe ihn mir besser vorgestellt, da mir der Trailer sehr gefallen hat :-\


----------



## jamie (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich fand den Film eigentlich ganz gut aber nicht wegen dem, was offensichtlich war, sondern wegen der kleinen Details etc.
Zum Beispiel: die Leute in der Raumbasis scheren sich einen Dreck darum, wie die Leute unten auf der Erde in der Sche*ße stecken und verrecken, kommt dann aber diesen Flüchtlingsshuttle, wird rumdramatisiert... ein perfektes Abbild unserer Gesellschaft und eine schöne Spitze. Lampedusa lässt grüßen. Wegen solcher Dinge fand ich den Film ziemlich gut. Dadrüber gespannt war halt eine Normalo-Actionstory um auch eine Breite mit dem Film zu erreichen, was ich jz aber nicht so schlimm fand.


----------



## Plutonix (31. Dezember 2013)

Kindsköpfe 2 8/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Dezember 2013)

8 Mile mit Eminem 8,5/10 war echt gut, hat mich etwas an get rich or die tryin erinnert


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2013)

Cloud Atlas 10/10 
Jawoll!!! Das war ein echt Geiler Film, gerne nochmal.


----------



## onliner (31. Dezember 2013)

Oblivion 8/10
Wenig Protagonisten und wird hauptsächlich fast nur mit vier Personen gespielt.
Ist im Grunde ein typischer Endzeitfilm.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (31. Dezember 2013)

Letztens war Skyfall im Angebot. Da musste ich einfach zugreifen. Ach, Bluray ist schon geil


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

Schindlers Liste


----------



## Arvanor (1. Januar 2014)

Byzantium. Mal eine etwas andere Herangehensweise an das Thema Vampir.


----------



## Zeus18 (1. Januar 2014)

Bruce allmächtig. 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2014)

Wir kaufen einen Zoo.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2014)

Dead Man down 9/10 und Gangster Squad 10/10. Dazu noch 2 DVDs aus der 2. Staffel von The big Bäng Theory


----------



## Abductee (1. Januar 2014)

Only Lovers Left Alive

10/10 Irrsinnig guter Film.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. Januar 2014)

Born 2 Die 9/10 find ich immernoch gut


----------



## Re4dt (2. Januar 2014)

Gesetz der Rache 10/10 

Genialer Streifen


----------



## Abufaso (2. Januar 2014)

Der Hobbit, Smaugs Einöde. 7/10. Ich hab ihn mir ohne 3D angeschaut. 
Visuell alles erste Sahne, aber das offene Ende gefiel mir nicht


----------



## moe (2. Januar 2014)

Iron Man 3      6/10

Das war nur Effektgeballer, wenn auch gut gemacht, mit ner teilweise echt unglaubwürdigen Story, selbst für nen Superheldenfilm. Ein kleiner Junge rettet Iron Man, damit der die Welt retten kann? Nicht ernsthaft. Bild und Ton sind erste Sahne, Tony Stark aber viel zu kühl und arrogant. Macht ihn recht oberflächlich.
Der erste war halt doch der beste.


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Januar 2014)

Duell der Magier - 6/10 war ganz ok


----------



## debalz (2. Januar 2014)

Book of Eli - 8/10

sehr guter Endzeitfilm mit cleverer Auflösung und befriedigendem Schluss.
edit: und Mila Kunis


----------



## marcus022 (3. Januar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Cloud Atlas 10/10


 
Habe mir den Trailer angesehen und ja sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, vor allem die Idee dahinter




8luescreen schrieb:


> Letztens war Skyfall im Angebot. Da musste ich einfach zugreifen. Ach, Bluray ist schon geil


 
Das Gute an Skyfall ist das er besser ist als sein Vorgänger


----------



## Metalic (3. Januar 2014)

Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise --- 9/10 Gefiel mir sehr gut der Film. Zwar nur auf DvD gesehen aber nicht schlecht. 
Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde --- 8/10 Fand den ersten Teil etwas besser obwohl ich diesen im Kino als 3D Version gesehen habe.

Beides gute Filme wer auf dieses Genre steht. Aber verdammt nochmal sind die Filme lang...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2014)

Frozen Ground.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Januar 2014)

Never Die Alone mit DMX 7,5/10 sehenswert, aber recht einfache Story, für einen so unbekannten Film aber gut


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. Januar 2014)

The Butterfly Effect  ...   sehr guter Film! Ich mag solche Gedankenspielereien zu Zeitverläufen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2014)

The Place Beyond The Pines.


----------



## keinnick (4. Januar 2014)

Sneakers – Die Lautlosen


----------



## Megasuchti (4. Januar 2014)

Star Wars Episode 2
Ich kann einfach nicht genug von den Star Wars Filmen bekommen.
Freue mich schon auf den neuen teil


----------



## Arvanor (4. Januar 2014)

The Grandmaster - Martial Arts aus Hong Kong über IP Man. 7 von 10.


----------



## D@ve (4. Januar 2014)

Hangover I der beste der Reihe


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Januar 2014)

Sharknado... äh... Also, naja.... Ich bin immernoch verwirrt...

Sharknado...Wtf


----------



## Abufaso (5. Januar 2014)

A Beautiful Mind. 9/10 

Wow, der Film ging unter die Haut.


----------



## Re4dt (5. Januar 2014)

Paulette  8/10 

Bis auf diese Alzheimer Oma die irgendwie stört im Film. Klasse


----------



## LaTillinator (5. Januar 2014)

Rubber 10/10 
Krönung des Non-sense der film wird mit jedem
Mal Gucken geiler xD


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Januar 2014)

Takers 8,5/10

Rush Hour 3 10/10

Transporter 3 9,5/10

Lottery Ticket 9/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (5. Januar 2014)

Citizen Kane 8,5/10

8 mm 6/10

Bruce Lee Todesfaust 7,5/10

Vertrauter Feind 6,5/10

Australia 7/10

Paranormal Activity: Die Gezeichneten 5,5/10

Wir sind die Millers 7/10

Red Heat 6,5/10

R.I.P.D 5/10

A Serious Man 7,5/10

Bloodsport 7/10


----------



## naobu (6. Januar 2014)

Tribute von Panem
nettes Hollywood-Kino, ganz gute Buchumsetzung 7\10


----------



## chew (6. Januar 2014)

Star Trek into darkness - 10/10 lecko mio war der fett


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2014)

Kein Film sonder Trailer, aber es soll ja bald einer folgen. 

Kung Fury  8/10 Herrlich abgedreht und trifft iwie voll meinen Geschmack. Erinnert mich von der Machart an FC3 Blood Dragon.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Januar 2014)

Fluch der Karibik Fremde Gezeiten 10/10.


----------



## crae (6. Januar 2014)

Tribute von Panem - Catching Fire  7/10 
Guter Film, aber der erste war wirklich besser (10/10) und das sie jetzt den 3er in zwei Teile splitten naja.

mfg, crae


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2014)

Der Pate Teil 1


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (6. Januar 2014)

Malavita – The Family
Schöner Streifen mit Atmosphäre. Einige Lacher aber auch ernste Szenen. Sehr empfehlenswert!

7/10 da mit dann doch irgendwas gefehlt hat, weiß aber nich genau was^^


----------



## debalz (6. Januar 2014)

Shaolin soccer - 8/10 gute Unterhaltung asiatischer Art, witzige Effekte und Story.


----------



## mülla1 (6. Januar 2014)

Paranormal Activity - Die Gezeichneten 

ganz gute schocker dabei, allerdings wollte der Film nicht so ganz überzeugen. Man hätte mehr draus machen können meiner Meinung nach. Deswegen von mir nur 5/10 und ein "muss man nicht ins kino für gehen" - Fazit


----------



## beren2707 (6. Januar 2014)

Elysium 7/10 - Ein Blockbuster der tut was er soll. Angesichts der ganzen anderen schlechten Bockbuster des letzten Jahres (World War Z, Pacific Rim etc. pp.) mMn ein durchaus sehenswerter Film, mit einer guten Portion Popcorn macht der wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Jabberwocky (6. Januar 2014)

Tanz der Teufel 7/10
Einfach herrlich... so schlecht dass er wieder genial ist 

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas 10/10
Mein absoluter lieblings Film mit Johnny Depp, da kann der Sparrow gleich einpacken


----------



## Brokoli1 (6. Januar 2014)

Sieben (1995) 9/10

Mir steckt jetzt noch der Schreck in den Knochen! 

Aber echt genialer Thriller!


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Januar 2014)

Ja, überragend gespielt.

Verhandlungssache, mit Samuel L. Jackson und Kevin Spacey...9/10.
Ein Klassiker der immer wieder gut ist!


----------



## loser321 (6. Januar 2014)

Margin Call 7/10


----------



## soth (6. Januar 2014)

*Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde *
Schönder Streifen, dichter erzählt als der erste Teil 8/10

*Gintama: The Final Chapter *
Wer die Serie kennt, weiß was ihn im Film erwartet 8/10

*Machete Kills *
Ich erspare mir die Worte und mach das so:     
Wer nicht auf Exploitationfilme steht, sollte einen weiten Bogen um den Film machen. 9/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Januar 2014)

Die nackte Kanone. Naja, so *******, das ist schon wieder Mega lustig, vor allem mit mehreren Leuten:
Insgesamt wohl so 6/10


----------



## debalz (6. Januar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Die nackte Kanone. Naja, so *******, das ist schon wieder Mega lustig, vor allem mit mehreren Leuten:
> Insgesamt wohl so 6/10


 
6/10? Entschuldigung, aber dieser Film hat ein Genre neu definiert, meine Jugend begleitet, Grenzen überschritten und Leslie Nielsen (R.I.P.) unsterblich gemacht. 

 "Ein Fallschirm, der sich nicht öffnet. Unter die rasselnden Raupen  eines Panzers zu geraten. Die Eier von einem Watussi abgebissen zu  bekommen, so möchte ich mal sterben!"


----------



## BL4CK_92 (6. Januar 2014)

Riddick Trio:

Pitch Black: 8/10
Chronicles : 6/10 (mit viel liebe ...)
Riddick: 7/10 (vin Diesel das Tier dreht ne Lesbe rum. Props.)


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Januar 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> 6/10? Entschuldigung, aber dieser Film hat ein Genre neu definiert, meine Jugend begleitet, Grenzen überschritten und Leslie Nielsen (R.I.P.) unsterblich gemacht.
> 
> "Ein Fallschirm, der sich nicht öffnet. Unter die rasselnden Raupen  eines Panzers zu geraten. Die Eier von einem Watussi abgebissen zu  bekommen, so möchte ich mal sterben!"


Was sagt man dazu?! 


Sagen wir so, man kann herzhaft drüber lachen aber irgendwann ist es auch zu viel doof  Kann man schlecht erklären, nur in seinem Genre wären für den Film aber sicherlich 10/10 drin gewesen. Insgesamt gesehen dann halt nich


----------



## Oozy (6. Januar 2014)

Forrest Gump: 9,5

R.E.D. 2: 7,0

We're the Millers: 7,0


----------



## orca113 (7. Januar 2014)

Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde

7/10 hat mir viel besser gefallen als der erste Teil. Der jetzt lebte nicht so von den Bildern und die Action war ganz gut!


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Januar 2014)

Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde 

8/10 stimme meinem Vorredner zu auch wenn das mit der Elbin mal wieder Hollywoodlike war^^


Big Ass Spider - 7/10 Trashiger B Movie aber gar nicht mal schlecht"!


----------



## YuT666 (7. Januar 2014)

Black Eagle

8/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. Januar 2014)

Rush Hour 3 auf English, noch besser als auf deutsch 10/10


----------



## dsdenni (7. Januar 2014)

Shooter 10/10


----------



## Benne74 (7. Januar 2014)

Formicula (engl.: "Them")

Ich stehe auf gut gemachte alte S/W Monster-/Science Fiction Streifen 

8/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Januar 2014)

Ohne Limit 9/10 hat mir gut gefallen, auch wenn die Story etwas unrealistisch ist.


----------



## Vadirus (9. Januar 2014)

"Die Unfassbaren" und "Trance" haben mir richtig gut gefallen, kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## dragonlort (10. Januar 2014)

Haben ja wohl viele Hobbit 2 gesehen was^^

Naja ich auch in 3d und Dolby Atmos war das Geil10/10 freue mich schon auf dem 3ten und Letzten Teil.

The RAID angesehen 7/10 zum 1 mal ansehen lohnt sich der.


----------



## naobu (10. Januar 2014)

Donnie Darko
Jake Gyllenhall spielt briliant, aber leider hat der Film ein paar längen, dafür ein schöner SciFi/Horror Streifen bei dem mitgedacht werden muss.

7/10


----------



## ManChild (11. Januar 2014)

Machete Kills 5/10
Wer ist Hanna? 5/10 
Waren nichts besonderes!

White House Down 8/10


----------



## loser321 (11. Januar 2014)

Jennifers Body Jungs nach ihrem Geschmack  5/10


Ich würde eher sagen Schauspielerin nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Januar 2014)

Pakt der Rache 7,5/10 kann man mal gucken, aber es gibt besseres.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2014)

Lawless, glatte 8,5 und Taffe Mädels 10,5 von 10


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. Januar 2014)

White house down 9/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Januar 2014)

Scary Movie V  9/10 sehr lustig


----------



## aliriza (11. Januar 2014)

Carrie 5/10

Kann man sich echt sparen, wenn man den trailer gesehen hat, braucht man den Film nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## ManChild (12. Januar 2014)

Pain and Gain 8/10. Ziemlich gute Unterhaltung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. Januar 2014)

Habe gerade erst wieder mal Django Unchained geschaut, mittlerweile zum 3. oder 4. mal. Einfach herrlich und unnachahmlich ein Tarantino-Film. 

Ich muss jedesmal minutenlang Tränen lachen bei der Kapuzenszene:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fduLsugst_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## duke999 (12. Januar 2014)

Echt göttlich, wie viele Szenen im Film.

Einer der besten Streifen von Quentin!


----------



## OctoCore (12. Januar 2014)

Rare Exports - Eine Weihnachtsgeschichte
Finnischer Weihnachtsgruseltrash, relativ harmlos. Ein Extrapunkt wegen der Idee.  7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2014)

Taffe Mädels


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Januar 2014)

Argo - 9,5/10 Richtig guter, teilweise von der Atmosphäre her sehr erdrückender, Film.  
Sehr zu empfehlen



Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Habe gerade erst wieder mal Django Unchained geschaut, mittlerweile zum 3. oder 4. mal. Einfach herrlich und unnachahmlich ein Tarantino-Film.
> 
> Ich muss jedesmal minutenlang Tränen lachen bei der Kapuzenszene:
> 
> ...



 Den Film muss ich auch unbedingt noch gucken


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Januar 2014)

The Secret Life ofc Walther Mitty: Absoluter Hammerfilm von Ben Stiller mit einer seiner besten Performances 8/10


----------



## debalz (13. Januar 2014)

Big Ass Spider 8/10

kurzweilige und lustige Creature-Unterhaltung mit perfekter Hauptrolle/ Sidekick-Besetzung


----------



## MOD6699 (13. Januar 2014)

Indy 3 und 4 auf BlueRay.

Was soll ich sagen mir gefällt der 4. vorallem wegen dem LeBouf oder wie der heisst^^ 

Über den 3. muss ich ja nichts schreiben

Indy 3 10/10

Indy 4 7/10


----------



## Dommi2011 (13. Januar 2014)

Martyrs 8/10
Ziemlich krank aber ziemlich packend die Franzosen schrecken vor nichts zurück was Filme angeht also nichts für schwache nerven!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Januar 2014)

Ein Mords Team 8,5/10 sehenswert und lustig, allerdings sollte er eher FSK ab 16 statt ab 12 sein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2014)

Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja


----------



## Jabberwocky (14. Januar 2014)

Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 2  8/10

War zunächst sehr kritisch, da mir eine Fortsetzung als unnötig erschien. Der Film ist jedoch wirklich witzig und meiner Meinung nach besser als der 1. Teil. Wer würde nicht gerne auf dieser, aus Essen bestehnder, Insel leben?


----------



## orca113 (14. Januar 2014)

Hours 

7/10 hat mich ganz gut mitgenommen und einigermaßen spannend.


----------



## dragonlort (14. Januar 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Wer würde nicht gerne auf dieser, aus Essen bestehnder, Insel leben?



Naja ich hätte damit keine Probleme,da ich nicht dick werden kann. 

Aber so Manch anderer braucht das essen nur an schauen^^


Achja Film habe ich zuletzt gesehen, The Expendables 1


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. Januar 2014)

Heut in der Schule angefangen und noch nicht ganz fertig:

Gran Torino: 8,5/10 Sehr nice bisher  Der alte Herr toppt echt alles


----------



## The_Rock (15. Januar 2014)

Sinister 9/10 - ziemlich creepy ^^

Redemption 5/10 - Mal ein etwas anderer Statham Film. Naja...


----------



## Plutonix (15. Januar 2014)

Tribute von Panem 8/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (15. Januar 2014)

X-Men Origins Wolverine  9,5/10 Habe mich bestens unterhalten gefühlt, und Wolverine ist einfach einer meiner Lieblingscharaktere. Liev Schreiber spielt Sabretooth auch einfach umwerfend 
Morgen kommt dann noch Wolverine - Weg des Kriegers


----------



## YuT666 (15. Januar 2014)

The Punisher (1989)

Die Version mit Lundgren ist immer noch über jeden Zweifel erhaben und toppt trotz (oder gerade deshalb) Trash alle nachfolgenden Versionen ...

9/10


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Januar 2014)

YuT666 schrieb:


> The Punisher (1989)
> 
> Die Version mit Lundgren ist immer noch über jeden Zweifel erhaben und toppt trotz (oder gerade deshalb) Trash alle nachfolgenden Versionen ...
> 
> 9/10


 
THE PUNISHER: #DIRTYLAUNDRY - YouTube


----------



## dragonlort (16. Januar 2014)

Underworld 1 Morgen kommt Teil 2 dran.


----------



## Jabberwocky (16. Januar 2014)

Anchorman  7/10

War doch sehr unterhaltsam mit ein paar wirklich lustigen Szenen drin.


----------



## Jabberwocky (17. Januar 2014)

Upside Down 7/10
Ein wenig schnulzig aber echt geniale Idee


----------



## Falk (17. Januar 2014)

Hänsel & Gretel - Witch Hunter (im O-Ton): 5/10, vor allem wegen der Aussprache von "Hansel" und "Gredel" witzig. Ansonsten etwas abgedrehte Aktion 

Riddick (2013): 8/10, schön reduziertes Setting, nicht zu viele Charaktere. Cooler Vin Diesel, wie es sich für Riddick gehört


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2014)

Zwei außer Rand und Band


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Januar 2014)

Walking Tal - auf eigene Faust 8/10

Welcome to the Jungle 8,5/10

Get Rich or die Try'n 8,5/10


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (17. Januar 2014)

Brügge sehen und Sterben? - 9/10

Ich liebe schwarzen Humor, ganz besonders wenn er so oft wie hier vorkommt. Top Film.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. Januar 2014)

Wolverine Weg des Kriegers 8/10

Habe mich (zum wiederholten Mal) sehr gut unterhalten gefühlt und freue mich schon auf Days of Future Past


----------



## Joselman (17. Januar 2014)

Rush

8/10


----------



## Plutonix (17. Januar 2014)

Pacific Rim 6/10


----------



## Abufaso (17. Januar 2014)

Bobby, 8/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. Januar 2014)

Columbiana 8/10

Lockout 8,5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2014)

Staffel 4 von The Big Bäng Theorie, mit ohne Werbung


----------



## Plutonix (18. Januar 2014)

*Oblivion* 9/10


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Januar 2014)

The great gatsby 3/10


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Januar 2014)

Danach " die unfassbaren " 8,5/10 ( Daumen Hoch!!)

Unbedingt anschauen OHNE den trailer zu kucken. Spoiler gefahr. Einfach blind schauen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2014)

Disneys Planes, gerade noch eine 8 da die Erwartungshaltung mit jedem Teil steigt nach Cars. Danach Ghostmaker mit ebenfalls einer 8


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Januar 2014)

Vorgestern Abend; The Wolf of Wallstreet .... ne glatte 10.
Was ich schon seit einiger zeit bei Kinofilmen vermisst habe und dieser hier geliefert hat: Szenen, bei denen ich wirklich lachen musste.


----------



## beren2707 (19. Januar 2014)

Scarface 8,5/10.
Erstrahlt auf Blu-Ray (und endlich auch oberhalb der Ladentheke zu erwerbender Fassung) in neuem Glanz.


----------



## keinnick (19. Januar 2014)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanted_(2008) 07/10. War gar nicht mal so übel.


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. Januar 2014)

Red 2 8/10 mal wieder action und humor.


----------



## AeroX (19. Januar 2014)

World War Z - 8,5/10 - hätte noch einen bisschen Potenzial gehabt. Mal gucken ob noch ein zweiter Teil rauskommt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2014)

Born to Raise Hell - Zum Töten geboren mit Steven Seagel


----------



## AeroX (19. Januar 2014)

Sieben 10/10 - sehr spannend!!


----------



## loser321 (19. Januar 2014)

Die Welle     7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2014)

Die Schlümpfe 2 8 / 10 und die Unfassbaren 9,5 / 10


----------



## master.of.war (19. Januar 2014)

Warm Bodies 7/10


----------



## ManChild (20. Januar 2014)

Walking Tall - auf eigene Faust 7,5/10.


----------



## Minaxo (20. Januar 2014)

Kick Ass 2 8/10
Und Food Inc 10/10 eine Doku über die amerikanische Lebensmittelindustrie, sehr interessant.


----------



## Plutonix (20. Januar 2014)

*Fack Ju Göhte* 8/10


----------



## X2theZ (20. Januar 2014)

die croods - 5/10
nett gemacht. aber ich denke, ich werd mir zukünftige animations-filme sparen.
wahrscheinlich können mich diese deswegen nicht mehr begeistern, weil ich jedes 
mal nemo als refernz heran ziehe. und in sachen charme und witz ist bis dato
einfach keiner dieser animationsfilme mehr heran gekommen.

iron man 3 - 7/10
gewohnt gute action.


----------



## kohelet (20. Januar 2014)

Das erstaunliche leben des Walter mitty.

7,5/10 richtig guter Film mit schönen Bildern aber leider zu abruptes ende


----------



## AeroX (21. Januar 2014)

Stephen Kings - ES  - 6/10


----------



## MOD6699 (21. Januar 2014)

Last Vegas - 5/10 Naja zwar schon wahr irgendwie das Douglas und DeNiro den Film tragen dennoch sind ab und an zu peinliche Szenen drin.


----------



## AchtBit (21. Januar 2014)

Escape Plan 7/10 bester Film bisher mit Arni und Sly


----------



## MOD6699 (21. Januar 2014)

Stimmt Fack ju Göthe hab ich ja auch gesehen

8/10 ist echt ganz nett


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. Januar 2014)

Gran Torino 9,5/10 Richtig Guter Film, auch wenn mir sone Christentum Symbolik etc eher nicht so gefällt  Stört da aber nicht weiter und Clint Eastwood spielt den alten Kriegsveteranen auch sehr gut


----------



## beren2707 (21. Januar 2014)

White House Down 6,5/10

Solider Action-Blockbuster, mit Bier und Popcorn ein kurzweiliges Vergnügen (auch wenn manche Tricks irgendwie billig aussahen).


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Januar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> White House Down 6,5/10
> 
> Solider Action-Blockbuster, mit Bier und Popcorn ein kurzweiliges Vergnügen (auch wenn manche Tricks irgendwie billig aussahen).


 
Ich habe mir im Kino Olympus Has Fallen angeschaut und in der Vorschau kam White House Down.
Da musste dann der halbe Saal lachen, weil die Thematik einfach so gleich war


----------



## beren2707 (21. Januar 2014)

Habe Olympus has fallen auch schon gesehen, die Ähnlichkeit ist wirklich frappierend. Scheint wohl das momentan denkbar schlimmste Trauma für den Amerikaner zu sein, das Weiße Haus und ihren Präsidenten bedroht und beschädigt/verletzt zu sehen. Aber der tapfere Bürger/Krieger widersetzt sich natürlich den feindlichen Heerscharen und kleine Mädchen schwenken Präsidentenfahnen, um damit Kampfjets auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. Gott schütze Amerika.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. Januar 2014)

Cloud Atlas - 7,5/10 Oh Mann, dieser ist artet mit seinen 175min und seiner unorthodoxen Erzählweise ja richtig in Arbeit aus... Lohnt sich aber. 

The Sentinel - 7/10 Im Prinzip Kiefer Sutherland als Spielfilmableger zur Serie 24 - kann man schauen.

Tödliche Versprechen - 7,5/10 Viggo Mortensen mal splitterfasernackisch minutenlang kämpfen zu sehen ist schonmal ein kleines WTF-Ereignis. Guter Russenmafia Film.


----------



## Re4dt (21. Januar 2014)

Mich wundert es das bisher noch keiner in The Wolf of Wall Street war. 
Donnerstag ist es endlich soweit  


The Great Gatsby 7/10 recht Solide, ABER wieso verdammt nochmal spielt da Tobey Maguire... 
Kann ihn leider überhaupt nicht Leiden.

Inception 10/10 

Shutter Island 10/10 zum 6 mal inzwischen 

Movie 43 -1000/10 nach 20 min wieder ausgemacht.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Januar 2014)

Ich gehe auch erst Donnerstag in The Wolf Of Wall Street.

Das Leben des Walter Mitty 7/10.

Naja, manches einfach unlogisch und die Bindeglieder zwischen den Abschnitten fehlen mir irgendwie...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. Januar 2014)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Mich wundert es das bisher noch keiner in The Wolf of Wall Street war.
> Donnerstag ist es endlich soweit



Geh mal 3 Seiten im Thread zurück.
Kann dir den Film von meiner Seite nur empfehlen.


----------



## loser321 (22. Januar 2014)

Ghost Movie 2/10

Eigentlich gefallen mir solche Filme.


----------



## Murdoch (22. Januar 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Ghost Movie 2/10
> 
> Eigentlich gefallen mir solche Filme.


 
Den hab ich nach 30 min aus gemacht. 
Selbst "shorty" konnte es nicht reißen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (22. Januar 2014)

Battlefield. schwer einzuschätzen. zwischen 4/10 und 7/10  ansich nen Bombastischer Action Kracher. wenn mann ne Gute Anlage hat.aber die story .... -.- 
Pacific RIM ist der Hammer  9/10 
Wolverine 8/10 
Gone in 60 Sec mein Lieblingsfilm. steht auser Wertung  
Aktuell schaue ich dank Love film Top Gear  10/10


----------



## BJM10 (22. Januar 2014)

Django Unchained und ich bin wahrscheinlich keine Frau, die auf Gewalt und Schiessfilme  steht, aber den fand ich sehr geil 10/10


----------



## Klarostorix (22. Januar 2014)

Frau? Hier? 

@topic: Im Weltraum gibt es keine Gefühle. 

Toller, schräger Film (und ne Schauspielerin, die ein grandioses Lächeln bieten kann.) 

Volle Punktzahl.


----------



## Hänschen (22. Januar 2014)

Evangelion 3.33   ... tja nicht schlechter wie die Vorgänger    - wo kriegen die nur die kranken Ideen her ?

 Wolverine - Weg des Kriegers  ... mist falsche Zielgruppe (Altersmäßig) aber unterhaltsam


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2014)

Django Unchained (jetzt endlich mal dazugekommen) 

9/10


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich bin einfach nicht für Quentin Tarantinos Werke empfänglich.
Alles was ich von ihm bis jetzt geschaut habe, fand ich einfach so lala...


----------



## jamie (22. Januar 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach nicht für Quentin Tarantinos Werke empfänglich.
> Alles was ich von ihm bis jetzt geschaut habe, fand ich einfach so lala...


 
Was hast du denn so gesehen?


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Januar 2014)

Django Unchained, Reservoir Dogs, beide Kill Bill, Inglorious Basterds und The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung (auch wenn er da nur Drehbuchautor war).

Django 6-7/10. Da war eigentlich nur die Masken-Szene wirklich lustig.
Reservoir Dogs, kp mehr, schon zu lange her.
Kill Bill 1 8-9/10, der ist eigentlich doch sehr gut, ganz vergessen, dass er von ihm ist.
Kill Bill 2, auch schon zu lange her für eine adäquate Wertung, aber schlechter als KB 1 war er glaub schon 
Inglorious Basterds 7/10, hmm naja, hat mich jetzt nicht so vom Hocker gehauen.
The Rock, 8/10, guter stumpfer Action-Film


Ich mag einfach seine übertriebene Art nicht.
Wie z.B. die letzte Szene in Django Unchained, als die Frau einfach so durch den Schuss nach hinten wegfliegt.
Entweder soll der ganze Film so übertrieben sein und sich selbst ein wenig veräppeln, oder eben gar nicht.
Aber so wars nix halbes und nix ganzes.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2014)

Ich bin als Kind mit Western aufgewachsen und habe deshalb einen Schwall von Nostalgie beim Sehen von Django gespürt.

Tarantino hat mit dem Genre gespielt, wie er es schon mit jedem seiner Filme gemacht hat, Schulz' Auftreten oder die Szene, wo der Original Django (Franco Nero) auftaucht sowie der Soundtrack haben es mir sehr angetan und deshalb hat mir der Film gefallen.

Klar, die Splatter-Effekte sind oft eher Voyeurismus, aber er bringt das auch stilvoll unter. Pulp Fiction ist zwar immernoch sein bestes Werk (dicht gefolgt von Reservoir Dogs) aber der Rest seiner Filme sind auch nicht schlecht, sofern man sich auf seine Art, nämlich das Genre dahinter mehr oder weniger zu parodisieren, einlässt.


----------



## jamie (22. Januar 2014)

Auch finde ich, hat er eine geniale Art, Charaktere zu zeichnen, wie z.B. Hans Landa in Inglourious Basterds oder Dr. Schulz aus Django.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Januar 2014)

Jap, ich kann euch nur beipflichten. Tarantino schafft es oft, die Tristesse des heutigen Filme-Einheitsbreis mit unverbrauchten Storylines und (meist bewusst überzeichneten) grandiosen Charakteren zu brechen. Auch fällt auf, dass er viel Wert auf Konversation legt anstatt zigfach Special Effects einzusetzen. Einzig Death Proof war jetzt nicht so mein Ding. Aber ansonsten bin ich sehr froh, dass es seine Filme gibt.


----------



## makrogame (23. Januar 2014)

Wolf of Wall Street - ganz gut, aber man könnte es auch kürzer machen können.


----------



## andy91xx (23. Januar 2014)

Hunger Games 2 oder wie der heißt.


----------



## ich558 (23. Januar 2014)

andy91xx schrieb:


> Hunger Games 2 oder wie der heißt.


  Fand ich nicht so toll vor allem weils das Ende so abrupt da war  6/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (23. Januar 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Django Unchained, Reservoir Dogs, beide Kill Bill, Inglorious Basterds und The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung (auch wenn er da nur Drehbuchautor war).



Ich empfehle dir einfach mal Pulp Fiction anzusehen, keiner seiner Filme kann damit mithalten. Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Filme unserer Zeit. 
Jackie Brown sollte man ebenfalls gesehen haben. Erst nach diesen zwei Filmen sollte man ein Urteil über Tarantino fällen dürfen 

Outlander 6/10
Es wirkte alles sehr gestellt und gute schauspielerische Leistung sucht man vergebens.


----------



## YuT666 (23. Januar 2014)

Navy Seals

8/10


Barett - Das Gesetz der Rache

9/10


----------



## Marcimoto (23. Januar 2014)

The Wolf of Wallstreet 9/10
Der blutige Pfad Gottes 10/10


----------



## Plutonix (24. Januar 2014)

*World War Z *6/10War doch nicht sooo* 
*


----------



## debalz (24. Januar 2014)

The Purge 6,5/10  -  man hätte mehr draus machen können, am meisten fasziniert war ich von der Grundidee und den damit zusammenhängenden gesellschaftswissenschaftlichen Fragestellungen. Ist eine staatlich gelenkte Kanalisierung und Legalisierung von Gewalt ein Mittel zur Verbesserung des Zusammenlebens bzw. welche Ansätze davon gibt es heute schon....


----------



## Hänschen (25. Januar 2014)

Pacific Rim ..... krassgeil aber die Story etc. sind dermassen unlogisch


----------



## robbe (26. Januar 2014)

The Broken Circle 8/10

Guter Film, aber ich weiß schon warum ich keine Dramen mag, bin danach immer deprimiert.


----------



## PriQ (26. Januar 2014)

Pain & Gain - 6/10
Ich weiß nicht. Soo lustig fand ich den nicht. Ich hatte nach dem Film das Gefühl, der lief mindestens drei Stunden. Meine Freundin ist nach ca 50min raus und hat das Bad geputzt, verpasst hat sie nichts.


----------



## Hänschen (26. Januar 2014)

The World´s End  ... muss man nicht sehen, aber dafür ganz OK


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Januar 2014)

RED 2  8/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Januar 2014)

Source Code 6/10


----------



## Plutonix (27. Januar 2014)

*Avatar* 9,5/10


----------



## Obilankenobi (27. Januar 2014)

Tribute von Panem Catching Fire

Recht gute Buch umsetzung von daher 9/10


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2014)

Kick Ass 2 - 8/10

Nach all den Berichten über eine spürbare Verschlechterung im Vergleich zum ersten Teil muss ich sagen, dass der Film überraschend gut geworden ist. Es fehlt zwar manchmal ein bisschen das Flair des ersten Teils, aber er macht nach wie vor Laune und hat durchaus grandios(e) (witzige) Momente.


----------



## Karli82 (27. Januar 2014)

Die Wagenhofer-Doku Alphabet (über das Bildungssystem) im Kino, kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## dracki (27. Januar 2014)

Star Trek 1-4 
für ihr alter sehr gute Filme


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2014)

R.I.P.D.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. Januar 2014)

Oblivion

7,5/10 War ganz gut und ich war zum Ende hin schon ein Wenig überrascht


----------



## Beam39 (27. Januar 2014)

Wolf of Wallstreet 6/10

Und dass auch nur wegen Dicaprio' s super Rolle und der ein oder anderen witzigen Szene, mehr war da aber leider nicht. Zu wenig Tiefe, kaum Inhalt und extrem in die Länge gezogen. Verstehe die durchgehend gute Kritik nicht. Der Film war mehr Comedy als Drama/ Krimi..


----------



## JPW (27. Januar 2014)

Frozen 

10/10

Tolle Story und super Lieder, der beste neuere Animationsfilm den ich gesehen habe. 
Allerdings lohnt es sich, den original Ton zu hören.


----------



## HunterChief (27. Januar 2014)

Die Unfassbaren, oder now you see me 
9/10

Bei dem Film hatte ich keine Ahnung bzgl. der Handlung, wurde aber total positiv überrascht !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2014)

Janky Promotors 7 / 10, This is England 8,5 / 10, The Ark 8,5 / 10, Redemption 9 / 10, Wir sind die Millers 10 7 10 und Shoot out 10 / 10


----------



## Hänschen (28. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Janky Promotors 7 / 10, This is England 8,5 / 10, The Ark 8,5 / 10, Redemption 9 / 10, Wir sind die Millers 10 7 10 und Shoot out 10 / 10




Stallone war mir ein wenig zu brutal in Shootout ... obs an seinen italienischen Wurzeln liegt ?


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Januar 2014)

Zwei vom alten Schlag - 7/10 kann man sich mal anschauen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Serve the public trust, protect the innocent, uphold the law.
 The one and only original _*RoboCop*_.

Volle 10/10. Dagegen wird der demnächst anlaufende Kindergeburtstags-RoboCop niemals Land sehen.


----------



## YuT666 (28. Januar 2014)

Vaterland

9,5/10

Wirkt auf manche vielleicht etwas krude, aber Vaterland ist definitiv einer der besten Rutger Hauer Streifen nach Nachtfalken, Hitcher, Split Second & Blinde Wut. Und in diesem Sinne ziehe ich gerade nen Hauer "Marathon" durch ...

Flesh & Blood

9/10


----------



## DooNeo (28. Januar 2014)

Conan der Barbar - 7/10 ist ganz nett


----------



## Hänschen (28. Januar 2014)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Vaterland
> 
> 9,5/10
> 
> ...



Zieh dir doch mal ein paar aktuelle Schinken rein 
 Du wirst sehn es hat sich ziemlich was verändert ... die monumentalen Filme wie früher muss man mit der Lupe suchen.


----------



## YuT666 (28. Januar 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Zieh dir doch mal ein paar aktuelle Schinken rein



Ne ...


----------



## Hänschen (28. Januar 2014)

Ich geb sie mir alle, mein Hirn ist wie ein Sandsack ....

 Edit: Boxsack natürlich  , mit dem dicksten Lovefilm Abo habe ich mir bestimmt schon 150 "Top" Filme reingepfiffen.


----------



## Plutonix (29. Januar 2014)

*Wir sind die Millers* 8/10


----------



## marvinj (29. Januar 2014)

White House Down     *9,5/10*
Kill Bill Vol. 1             *2/10*


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. Januar 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> White House Down     *9,5/10*
> Kill Bill Vol. 1             *2/10*


 
???.... Hast du die Wertungen vertauscht?

Wenn nicht, erklär mal, wills wissen


----------



## Dustin91 (29. Januar 2014)

Naja, wer Kill Bill so schlecht findet, kann White Hous Down gut finden, weil der Filmgeschmack irgendwo aufm Weg verloren gegangen ist


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2014)

Soulmen 10 / 10


----------



## Pikus (29. Januar 2014)

Se7en, ein kranker und sehr gut gemachter Film. Verdiente 9/10.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Januar 2014)

Shootout 8,5/10


----------



## Hänschen (29. Januar 2014)

World War Z ... sehr unterhaltsam und spannend ausgequetscht die Thematik


----------



## Plutonix (30. Januar 2014)

*Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen* *2*  8,5/10


----------



## DShadowK (30. Januar 2014)

Wolf of Wallstreet 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2014)

Space Battleship Yamato 8 / 10


----------



## Hänschen (30. Januar 2014)

Riddick - Überleben ist seine Rache ... toller Riddick Film mit altem Feeling


----------



## Hänschen (30. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Space Battleship Yamato 8 / 10



Und ? Welches Gefühl hattest du danach ?


----------



## AchtBit (31. Januar 2014)

2 vom alten Schlag. man, ich hab mir den Arsch abgelacht


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Deadly Revenge - Das Brooklyn Massaker*

"Sag' mal, wem gehören eigentlich diese vielen hübschen Andenken? Die  Boxhandschuhe... und die vielen Fotos? Wer ist hier Boxer?" "Ich!" "Du,  Boxer?" "Ja!" " 'n harter Knochen? " "Für dich wird's noch reichen!"  "Wirklich? Was hast du zu bieten?" "Für dich?" "Ja!"
Zack, Ellbogen in die Fresse. 

Kaum zu glauben, aber dennoch wahr, Ende der 80er-Anfang der 90er war  der heutige Buddha Steven Seagal eine gertenschlank durchtrainierte  Kampfmaschine mit einzigartig Onscreen praktizierter Aikidotechniken,  die man so nie zuvor auf der Leinwand gesehen hatte. Schwer  unterhaltsamer Oldschool Actioner aus der Glanzzeit der "Mano a Mano"  Streifen. 8/10.


----------



## Plutonix (31. Januar 2014)

*R.I.P.D. *6,5/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Januar 2014)

2 Guns 9/10 echt gut 

Grade noch RED 2 9/10


----------



## AeroX (2. Februar 2014)

12 years a slave - 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2014)

Pacific Rim


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (2. Februar 2014)

Life of Pi - 6,5/10 Ist eigentlich ganz ok, der Film lebt halt von seinen Bildern. Obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so auf CGI Effekte stehe, muss ich die gute Leisung der Computer-Trickser anerkennen. 

Killing Them Softly - 7/10 Joah, ist ein bisschen vom Konversationsgehalt auf Tarantino-Niveau. Der Film hat auf jeden Fall was, allerdings fehlt auch eine gewisse Portion an mitreißender Spannung, um den Film brilliant bezeichnen zu können. Nebenbei fällt die unterschwellige Kritik an der heutigen Gesellschaft positiv auf.


----------



## kero81 (2. Februar 2014)

2 Guns mit Mark Wahlberg u. Denzel Washington 8/10

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, vor allem der Humor.


----------



## Robonator (2. Februar 2014)

Die Millers

Sehr geiler Film, der ist die 8€ bei Maxdome wert gewesen  
Natürlich muss man solchen Humor auch mögen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Februar 2014)

Elysium 8/10

War ganz nett und hatte ein paar visuelle wtf Momente


----------



## Plutonix (2. Februar 2014)

*2 Guns* 9,5/10


----------



## Abufaso (2. Februar 2014)

47 Ronin. Im Kino, bekommt 7/10


----------



## mülla1 (3. Februar 2014)

Dallas Buyers Club, letzte Woche Montag in der Sneak-Preview. Sehr guter Film allerdings keine leichte kost. Hab die englische OV gesehen.. durch den texanischen Dialekt der Protagonisten war es kein Zuckerschlecken. Nichts desto trotz verdient der Film auf jeden Fall eine 8,5/10.


----------



## Plutonix (3. Februar 2014)

*DER HOBBIT 2  3/10
*


----------



## debalz (3. Februar 2014)

> Life of Pi - 6,5/10 Ist eigentlich ganz ok, der Film lebt halt von  seinen Bildern. Obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so auf CGI Effekte stehe,  muss ich die gute Leisung der Computer-Trickser anerkennen.


jo, Life of Pi fand ich auch ok aber völlig überbewertet von der Presse auch wenn die Auflösung am Ende schon gut ist und man sich vorstellt was wirklich an Bord geschehen ist

The Illusionist - 7,5/10 
eine sehr schöne Geschichte mit Einblicken in die kaiserliche Gesellschaft des 19.Jahrhunderts, cleverer Auflösung und zufriedenstellendem Ende. Insgesamt eine sehr runde Sache.


----------



## Florian97450 (3. Februar 2014)

Der Medicus, fand ihn richtig gut. 9/10.


----------



## MOD6699 (3. Februar 2014)

The Wolf of Wallstreet. 8/10

Dachte am Anfang was die Leute haben aber dann stellte ich es selbst fest. Das Wallstreet und Geld getue ist nur umrandung und hat kaum was mit dem Film an sich zu tun. Der ist schlichtweg Martin und Leos Drogenfilm. Wenn man sowas mag (wie ich^^) auch sehr unterhaltsam und manchmal wirklich richtig geil. Vorallem Jonah Hill und DiCaprio zeigen hier wer der Boss ist! Wenn man sich keine Finanzsatire erwartet wird man sicherlich nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## orca113 (3. Februar 2014)

Abraham Lincoln Vampierjäger

6/10 ging so aber zum abschalten ganz witzig


----------



## ManChild (3. Februar 2014)

The Tourist 7/10
Salt 8/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Februar 2014)

Iron Man 3 9/10

Rio 6/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Februar 2014)

_*"The Counselor"*_ und *"Homefront"*.
Kann  man beide vergessen, mMn, ersterer zieht sich die erste Hälfte wie Kaugummi,  um dann in der üblichen "Als Schwein kommt man im Leben sehr weit, auch  wenn andere dabei auf der Strecke bleiben" Attitüde aufzugehen, und  letzterer zeigt die mitunter besten Szenen schon fast alle im Trailer,  viel zu viel leer lauf, krachen tut es nur am Anfang und Ende, dazwischen 2-3 kleinere Scharmützel, schon recht packend inszeniert,  aber im Endeffekt wieder nur ein weiterer der vielen 08/15 Statham Vehikel, es ist einfach nichts was einen sagen lassen würde: "Der war  wirklich gut, erinnerungswerte Szenen, packende Geschichte, coole Oneliner, harte Action usw. usf...".


----------



## AeroX (3. Februar 2014)

Pacific Rim - 6/10 - war nicht so berauschend habe ihn aber auch in einer sehr bescheidenen Qualität  gesehen.


----------



## hartwiger (4. Februar 2014)

Der Hobbit : Smaugs Einöde 9/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Februar 2014)

Spiel auf Bewährung 9,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2014)

White House Down.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2014)

Pain & Gain 6 / 10, ein gepflegter Schuss in den Ofen. Red State 8 / 10 sowie 21 Jump Street 8,5 / 10


----------



## Chris_BHG (4. Februar 2014)

Bei mir wars tatsächlich ne Tierdoku.. ich steh auf Tierdokus 

Spielfilmtechnisch denk ich wars der Hobbit im Kino..

Und Phantom Kommando kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen! Am besten auf englisch (so wie alle Schwarzenegger-Titel). Da wird jede noch so ernste Szene zu nem richtigen Lacher. Dank seinem unglaublichen Akzent


----------



## YuT666 (4. Februar 2014)

Scanners - ihre Gedanken können töten

9/10


Project Shadowchaser 3

8.5/10

Schade, das Zagarino sich aus der Schauspielerei zurückgezogen hat ... sofern man das Wort "Schauspieler" im Zusammenhang mit ihm überhaupt sagen kann ... und Musetta Vander war schon immer schön anzuschauen ...


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Februar 2014)

Hab gestern aus Langeweile mit Arrow angefangen schön um sich zu berieseln zu lassen 

7/10


----------



## X2theZ (4. Februar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Pain & Gain 6 / 10, ein gepflegter Schuss in den Ofen.



und trotzdem 6 von 10 
hat der von dir 5 punkte fürs full-hd-bild und 1 punkt für den dts-sound bekommen, oder wie?


----------



## Hänschen (4. Februar 2014)

2 Guns ... bah was ne Quälerei, ich sollte Schmerzensgeld verlangen ... aber am Ende ist der Film doch wieder irgendwie "gut" ... eine Bewertung verkneife ich mir lieber wegen dem Trauma-Grad


----------



## cargo (4. Februar 2014)

Dürfte *Shutter Island* in der OV gewesen sein.
Absolut genialer Film, auch wenn man ihn natürlich mehrmals gesehen haben sollte um alles zu verstehen (war mein 2tes Mal + Buch) 
*
9,5/10*


----------



## Hänschen (5. Februar 2014)

cargo schrieb:


> Dürfte *Shutter Island* in der OV gewesen sein.
> Absolut genialer Film, auch wenn man ihn natürlich mehrmals gesehen haben sollte um alles zu verstehen (war mein 2tes Mal + Buch)
> *
> 9,5/10*



 Shutter Island war ein richtig milder,bekömmlicher Film im Vergleich zu Inception


----------



## MOD6699 (5. Februar 2014)

Vergiss mein nicht


----------



## Plutonix (5. Februar 2014)

*Nicht mein Tag* 8/10


----------



## Hänschen (5. Februar 2014)

R.I.P.D.    ...   ganz unterhaltsam, tolle Effekte, top Schauspieler


----------



## hanssx2 (7. Februar 2014)

Robocop 4/10. gut gemachter Film von den Zehnen her deswegen überhaupt punkte ansonsten sehr langatmig bin. Leider dbei der hälfte   Des Films eingepennt im Kino obwohl ich 2l Cola hatte und blasendruck ohne Ende


----------



## X2theZ (7. Februar 2014)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> Zehnen



echt jetzt!?


----------



## Hänschen (7. Februar 2014)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> Robocop 4/10. gut gemachter Film von den Zehnen her deswegen überhaupt punkte ansonsten sehr langatmig bin. Leider dbei der hälfte Des Films eingepennt im Kino obwohl ich 2l Cola hatte und blasendruck ohne Ende



Reiss dich zusammen, man trinkt keine 2 Liter Cola ... und wie schreibst du Junge, hast du Alkohol getrunken ?


----------



## Vily (7. Februar 2014)

Nightmare Before Christmas
7/10


----------



## hanssx2 (7. Februar 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Reiss dich zusammen, man trinkt keine 2 Liter Cola ... und wie schreibst du Junge, hast du Alkohol getrunken ?



Fremd schäm, man muss ich gestern fertig gewesen sein, kann mich nicht mal mehr erinnern hier was geschrieben zu haben. Der Film wird dadurch aber leider auch nicht besser


----------



## kohelet (7. Februar 2014)

Medikus 5/10
Langweiliger als erwartet und das setting passte nicht zu dem in der filmbeschreibung angegebenem


----------



## hanssx2 (7. Februar 2014)

So dieses mal Top nüchtern 

Shadow Recruit 8/10

hatte zwar eigentlich nicht so eine gute Kritik, aber ich fand ihn dennoch echt gut


----------



## Aldrearic (7. Februar 2014)

Babylon A.D. 5/10
Solala. Der Film ist nicht gerade überragend aber auch nicht ganz schlecht. Aus der Story hätte man mehr herausholen können und das Ende ist schlechter Durchschnitt, der Film Durchschnitt. Vin Diesel als Hauptdarsteller ist ok versucht hier und da noch etwas herauszuholen aber an der Verbesserung kann er auch nicht beitragen.


In Time 6/10 
Habe erst einige Minuten gebraucht bis ich das ganze netwa verstanden habe. In einer zukunftsWelt gibt es Zeitzonen, die Reichen Leben ewig, haben alle Zeit der Welt, spielen darum und die armen müssen um Zeit kämpfen zum Leben. fällt die Zeit auf 0 dann sterben sie. Einer versucht das System zu durchbrechen. Nicht schlecht gemacht aber für mich kan nder film nicht fesseln auf dauer.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Februar 2014)

RED 9/10

Was soll man groß sagen? 
"Alter Mann?! Fürn Arsc*!"


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. Februar 2014)

The Impossible 6,5/10 - die niedrige Wertung ist eigentlich eher meinem höheren Anspruch geschuldet. Im wahrsten Sinne eigentlich ein "mitreißender" Film mit wahrem Hintergrund. Was die Familie, deren Erlebnisse beim Tsunami vom 26.12.04 hier verfilmt wurden, alles durchmachen musste ist schon bewegend. Audiovisuell gibt's ebenso nichts zu meckern - sehr aufwendig gemachter Film.


----------



## Grim3001 (8. Februar 2014)

Robocop. Besser als erwartet. Hoffe auf eine Fortsetzung!


----------



## beren2707 (8. Februar 2014)

Lethal Weapon 2 - 9/10

Actionklassiker, immer wieder ein Vergnügen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2014)

2 Guns 10 / 10, Schlussmacher 8 / 10


----------



## kero81 (8. Februar 2014)

Warm Bodies 9,5/10 Hat die 10 nur knapp wegen ein paar blöden Dialogen verfehlt.  Das wäre n Stoff für DayZ 2.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. Februar 2014)

Prakti.com 9/10 echt lustig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2014)

Thor.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (9. Februar 2014)

die nackte kanone und jakob der lügner


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2014)

Breaking Bad (alle Staffeln)

Habe mir die Serie jetzt endlich auch mal angetan.

11/10


----------



## ich558 (10. Februar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Warm Bodies 9,5/10 Hat die 10 nur knapp wegen ein paar blöden Dialogen verfehlt.  Das wäre n Stoff für DayZ 2.



Der Film hat mich total überrascht  ebenfalls 9,5/10


----------



## Hänschen (10. Februar 2014)

Elysium ... *heul* wieso sagt keiner dass es ein Drama ist


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich einfach unverbesserlich 8/10 

Arrow geht leider immer weiter runter  zur Zeit nur noch 5/10


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Februar 2014)

Alien - 10 von 10 Facehuggern

Morgen kommt Alien 2 dran.


----------



## Hänschen (12. Februar 2014)

Upside Down ... naja bis zur Hälfte, danach wurde es zu peinlich-doof und ich musste aufhören - leider


----------



## infantri (12. Februar 2014)

Gestern Expendables 2 und mal wieder herzhaft gelacht.

Ich habe da noch ein gerücht gehört.... Du wurdest angeblich von einer Kobra gebissen? Ja und nach 5 tagen unglaublichen schmerzen ist die Kobra gestorben XD

Oder.... Ich komme wieder..... WIE OFT NOCH ? XD

MFG


----------



## YuT666 (12. Februar 2014)

Jason X

8.5/10


----------



## Hänschen (12. Februar 2014)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Jason X
> 
> 8.5/10



 Hast du den uncut auf DVD ?


----------



## YuT666 (13. Februar 2014)

Die UK Version von Entertainment in Video.


----------



## Hänschen (13. Februar 2014)

Man kriegt den so schlecht als DVD uncut


----------



## YuT666 (13. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist mir die Frage ob uncut oder nicht oft recht egal, da bin ich nicht so der Fanatiker. Mir gehts eher darum, den Streifen in der Originalsprache zu sehen.

Und wenn es um ne gute Anlaufstelle für den Kauf geht ... ich hol mir den Kram meist bei Filmundo.

Jetzt bin ich wieder mal auf den F13 Geschmack gekommen, obwohl die Reihe auch den ein oder anderen Totalausfall hatte. Und man kann sagen was man will, aber ich finde Kane Hodder ist trotz aller Kritik immer noch der beste Jason. Man kann mich jetzt lynchen, aber Freddy vs. Jason ist Mist. Wird wohl daran liegen, daß ich der Nightmare Reihe nie wirklich was abgewinnen konnte. Freddy Krüger war mir immer etwas zu eigenartig mit dem ganzen Traumschmarrn.

Muss mal wieder ganz von vorne anfangen mit dem ganzen Stumpfsinn.


Zuerst aber doch noch was von gestern ...

Die Brücke von Arnheim

9,5/10


----------



## kero81 (14. Februar 2014)

Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 10/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

GI Joe 8,5 / 10, R.I.P.D. 8,5 / 10, Black Gold 9 / 10 und Das gibt Ärger 9,5 / 10


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (15. Februar 2014)

Carlitos Way(BluRay , England Import ) ist halt einer meiner lieblings Filme.


----------



## Wafermaker (16. Februar 2014)

Hab gerade Conjuring/Die Heimsuchung hinter mir. Ist so eine Art "Poltergeist". Also ich muß schon sagen, so einen spannenden Film hab ich lange nicht mehr gesehen. Ich würde spontan min. 8.5/10 Punkte geben. Kann ich nur empfehlen!!! Hab echt "Schiss" nachher ins Bett zu gehen, man weiß ja nie wer drunter liegt...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2014)

Casino Jack 8,5 / 10, Wrong Turn 5 8 / 10 und Kindsköpfe 2 9,5 / 10


----------



## Hänschen (16. Februar 2014)

R.E.D. 2   ... taugt

 Dampfnudel Blues  ... taugt auch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2014)

Ich Einfach Unverbesserlich 2


----------



## clown44 (16. Februar 2014)

War gerade mal wieder im Kino. habe mi Robocop angeschaut. Bekommt von mir ne 7,5/10.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. Februar 2014)

Atemlos 4/10 irgendwann um 21.00 Uhr ausgemacht


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2014)

Chiko 3/10 Bäh, fand den richtig schlecht und vorhersehbar.


----------



## N00bler (16. Februar 2014)

Habe vorhin erst Atemlos gesehen.


Ich habe mir den Trailer von Robocop angesehen, mich beeindruckt er auf den ersten Blick nicht besonders aber wenn einige User hier den Film so gut fanden wird ich mir ihn mal angucken.

(Jaaaaa ich weiss ist Geschmackssache etc... blablabla )


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2014)

Robocop 3,5/10. Tja, das Geld hätte ich besser in eine leckere Pizza investiert. Langweilig und vorhersehbarer Schinken. Die Story war total blöd und die Effekte... naja, hab schon bessere gesehen.


----------



## timetoremember (17. Februar 2014)

Lawless 9/10  Der Streifen lohnt sich


----------



## The_Rock (17. Februar 2014)

2 Guns - 10/10
Wahlberg und Washington sind ne geile Paarung 

Heimsuchung - 7/10
Recht gut, Spannung steigt bis zum Ende immer weiter an.
Sinister fand ich aber nochn Zacken besser. Hatte was creepiges an sich 

Prisoners - 9/10
 Gyllenhaal und Hugh Jackman in nem Thriller/Drama mit richtig geiler Athmosphäre. Dank ständigem Regen und gleicher Thematik (Vater sucht nach entfürtem Kind) erinnert es stark an das Spiel Heavy Rain. Zudem sieht Jackman mit Bart aus wie Joel (The Last of Us). Sollte es dazu also irgendwann nen Film geben, wäre er meine erste Wahl 
P.S.: Für pure Action Freunde is der Film aber nix


----------



## duke999 (17. Februar 2014)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Prisoners - 9/10
> Gyllenhaal und Hugh Jackman in nem Thriller/Drama mit richtig geiler Athmosphäre. Dank ständigem Regen und gleicher Thematik (Vater sucht nach entfürtem Kind) erinnert es stark an das Spiel Heavy Rain. Zudem sieht Jackman mit Bart aus wie Joel (The Last of Us). Sollte es dazu also irgendwann nen Film geben, wäre er meine erste Wahl
> P.S.: Für pure Action Freunde is der Film aber nix


 
Richtig geiler Film. Ein Krimi/Thriller vom allerfeinsten.
8,5/10


----------



## YuT666 (17. Februar 2014)

Um mal wieder etwas besser draufzukommen ...

Eden Log

9,5/10


The Dark Side of the Moon - aka Parasite

10/10

Für mich wohl das beste Sci-Fi Movie aller Zeiten. Die unterkühlte Atmosphäre schlägt sogar noch einen meiner anderen Faves - Event Horizon. Für ein B-Movie eine einwandfreie Sache und der etwas trashige Charme ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2014)

The Colony 7 /10 und Alex Cross 9 / 10


----------



## Technojunky (17. Februar 2014)

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis 7,5/10
Arrow Staffelfinale 100/10... need more :O


----------



## Jabberwocky (18. Februar 2014)

Man of Steel 8.5/10
Erstaunlich gut, bin eigentlich kein grosser Superman Fan. Superman Returns musste ich nach 15min ausschalten weil der so schlecht war. Aber Man of Steel hat mir Superman wieder schmackhaft gemacht.

Fargo 9/10
Immer wieder super. Steve Buscemi wie immer herrlich anzusehen


----------



## MOD6699 (18. Februar 2014)

Arrow Staffelfinale 100/10... need more :O 

Na dann werde ich wohl oder übel durchhalten müssen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2014)

Lethal Weapon 2


----------



## YuT666 (18. Februar 2014)

Gesprengte Ketten

9.5/10


----------



## Best11163 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob das zählt aber ich guck mir seit nen paar Tagen diesen Stream hier an.  http:/​/​ctt.ec/​81Ubp  Wenn das nicht zählt dann entschuldige ich mich.

Edit: Hier nochmal nen andrer Link http://www.twitch.tv/spicetv


----------



## Hänschen (18. Februar 2014)

Ich hab zuviel Angst um diesen Link zu besuchen 

 Aber ich guck grad "Der jüngste Tag" und der ist erstaunlich gut


----------



## kero81 (19. Februar 2014)

Jumper 7,5/10 Der Anfang wie der Hauptteil waren ganz gut, aber das Ende... Ging mir eindeutig zu schnell, daher nur 7,5/10.


----------



## Jabberwocky (19. Februar 2014)

Oldboy 9/10
Genial, vorallem das Ende


----------



## duke999 (19. Februar 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Oldboy 9/10
> Genial, vorallem das Ende


 
!!
Ein "mindfuck-movie".
Total krank.

Aber die billigen Kampfszenen stören etwas.


----------



## Hänschen (19. Februar 2014)

The Walking Dead  1-1    ... überraschend gut, bin gespannt auf die folgenden Teile.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. Februar 2014)

Mystic River - 8,5/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Februar 2014)

World Invasion - Battle of LA 8,5/10 bis auf den übertriebenen Patriotismus Top


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2014)

Super 8 
10/10 Genau meinen Geschmack getroffen.


----------



## YuT666 (20. Februar 2014)

Der längste Tag 

9/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (20. Februar 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> !!
> Ein "mindfuck-movie".
> Total krank.
> 
> Aber die billigen Kampfszenen stören etwas.



Haha kann man wohl sagen. Die übertriebenen Kampfszenen bringen mMn genau die richtige Abwechslng


----------



## Fearofdeath (20. Februar 2014)

TokioGore Police 8/10
Machine Girl 9/10

Bewertungen rein rigene meinungen zu den beiden splatterfilmen


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (20. Februar 2014)

Pain & Gain 9/10, unglaublich, dass die Dinge in diesem Film wirklich so passiert sind


----------



## Hänschen (20. Februar 2014)

The Walking Dead 1-4   ... leider erstmal der letzte Teil denn es wird immer schmerzhafter - die vermischen ernstafte soziale Probleme mit dem Zombiethema, wohl um die Jugendlichen zu erziehen


----------



## ich558 (20. Februar 2014)

Game of Thrones 9/10


----------



## Hänschen (20. Februar 2014)

Gebt beim  Medienversand.at  nicht "The Machine Girl" ein


----------



## YuT666 (21. Februar 2014)

Death Race 2000



> Für die Alten und Gebrechlichen über 75 Jahre gibt es 100 Punkte


Machine Gun Joe Viterbo & Matilda the Hun 4ever ...

9,5/10


Impostor

Gary Sinise in seiner besten Rolle.

9/10


----------



## TheHaferkeks (21. Februar 2014)

"Der Soldat James Ryan" und "I am Legend" mit alternativem Ende


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. Februar 2014)

Iron Man 1 8,5/10

Morgen kommt Teil 2 und am Sonntag dann Part 3^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. Februar 2014)

21 & over 9,5/10 verdammt lustig


----------



## kohelet (22. Februar 2014)

Dredd
7/10

Richtig Stumpf aber dadurch irgendwie gut


----------



## Hänschen (23. Februar 2014)

Xena ... bis dass die Laus uns scheidet            ...   krass, ich hätt mich fast am Essen verschluckt vor Lachen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. Februar 2014)

Fast & Furious 6 9/10 aber nur weil ich Fan der Serie bin.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Februar 2014)

Prisoners 9/10

Echt starker Film mit düsterem Setting, der ohne viel Action auskommt und dennoch spannend ist. Auch die schauspielerische Leistung von Jackman und Gillenhall ist .


----------



## FrozenEYZ (24. Februar 2014)

Iron Man 2: 8/10 

Boah, eines muss man den Typen lassen, die Intro Songs von Iron Man 1 und 2 ballern richtig 

AC/DC - Shoot To Thrill (Iron Man 2 Version) - YouTube


----------



## T'PAU (24. Februar 2014)

The Purge - Die Säuberung 8/10
Interessantes Gedanken-Experiment, einmal im Jahr "die Sau rauslassen" zu dürfen (alles inkl. Mord ist erlaubt ) und wie die Leute damit umgehen!


----------



## AeroX (24. Februar 2014)

Stieg Larrssons: Verblendung

Hätte nicht gedacht das er so spannend und gut ist.  9/10.
Nur das Ende fand ich ein bisschen doof, weil er sie einfach stehen gelassen hat und mit der blondine da abgezogen ist.


----------



## duke999 (24. Februar 2014)

AeroX schrieb:


> Stieg Larrssons: Verblendung
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht das er so spannend und gut ist.  9/10.
> Nur das Ende fand ich ein bisschen doof, weil er sie einfach stehen gelassen hat und mit der blondine da abgezogen ist.


 
Musste Pornos gucken, da gibts immer nen Happy End.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. Februar 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Musste Pornos gucken, da gibts immer nen Happy End.



  

@T Zwar kein Film, aber ich habe angefangen Suits zu gucken, echt klasse, vor allem Gabriel Macht spielt seine Rolle extrem gut


----------



## YuT666 (24. Februar 2014)

The Descent

8.5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2014)

Darkest Hours  7/ 10


----------



## dragonlort (25. Februar 2014)

Alter Klassiker von 1988 mit jean claude van damme. Bloodsport. Einer seiner besten filme finde ich.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (25. Februar 2014)

The Purge fand ich auch interessant,leider nicht so gut umgesetzt.

Ansonsten,letzter Film Smaugs Einöde, wat angenehm überrascht,nachdem mich Teil 1 eher enttäuscht hat.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (25. Februar 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> The Purge - Die Säuberung 8/10
> Interessantes Gedanken-Experiment, einmal im Jahr "die Sau rauslassen" zu dürfen (alles inkl. Mord ist erlaubt ) und wie die Leute damit umgehen!



Wollte den auch mal gucken. Gibt ja auch bald nen zweiten Teil. 

Iron Man 3 9/10


----------



## ich558 (25. Februar 2014)

Ein Iron Man Fan  ich würde dir 3 Teile genau so bewerten wie du freu mich schon auf Teil 4 falls der den erscheint


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Februar 2014)

Insidious 2 - 6/10 eigentlich nicht anders als Teil 1.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2014)

Winnetou Teil 1.


----------



## debalz (25. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Robocop (das Original) - 8,5/10
gute story, satirisch/ kritische Auseinandersetzung mit den damaligen sozialen und ökonomischen Zuständen, brutal, Kult


----------



## YuT666 (25. Februar 2014)

Dead Snow

9/10


----------



## robbe (26. Februar 2014)

Stromberg - Der Film   8/10
Ein Muss für Fans. Gegen Ende flauts dann zwar etwas ab, bzw. wirds mit der Story leicht übertrieben, aber trotzdem ein würdiger Abschluss der Serie.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2014)

Casino mit Robert De Niro.


----------



## Hänschen (26. Februar 2014)

Sharknado  ... krasser Trash


----------



## debalz (27. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7,5/10
Im Genre der Zombie-Akopalütze-Filme ganz vorne dabei


----------



## beren2707 (27. Februar 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Zombie-*Akopalütze*-Filme


Ist das dein Ernst? 

Sin City 7,5/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. Februar 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ein Iron Man Fan  ich würde dir 3 Teile genau so bewerten wie du freu mich schon auf Teil 4 falls der den erscheint



Wird es leider nicht geben. Robert Downey Jr. Konnte sich nicht auf nen neuen Vertrag einigen. Dies beinhaltet nur die Solo Filme. In Avengers 2 wird er wieder dabei sein 

Ob er in Marvels Phase 3 eine Rolle spielt halte ich aber für fraglich, leider


----------



## YuT666 (27. Februar 2014)

Bride of Re-Animator

7.5/10​


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Februar 2014)

Gravity - 8/10 gar nicht mal schlecht


----------



## wievieluhr (28. Februar 2014)

Homefront:
7/10

The World's End 5/10
(war ziemlich enttäuscht.... Shawn of the Dead ist ganz anderes Kaliber)


----------



## YuT666 (28. Februar 2014)

Interceptor

8.5/10


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. Februar 2014)

District 9

8.5/10


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2014)

Grade nochmal Jagd auf roter Oktober


----------



## byte1981 (28. Februar 2014)

R.I.P.D.   -> 8.5/10
Pain and Gain -> 6.5/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. Februar 2014)

Grade mit den Kumpels Pain & Gain zum 3. mal  9/10


----------



## YuT666 (1. März 2014)

John Carpenter’s They Live

Immer wieder gut ...

9/10


----------



## keinnick (1. März 2014)

_Die Verurteilten_ mit Morgan Freeman. 8/10


----------



## TechBone (1. März 2014)

Letztens habe ich 6 Guns gesehen, ein echt super guter Western film und auch noch kostenlos in HD:

http://www.netzkino.de/#!/actionkino/6-guns.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2014)

Der schmale Grat 7 / 10 und The Package 8.5 / 10


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. März 2014)

Letztens lief Touristas auf ZDFneo. Besonders die Szene, wo die Organe entnommen werden war krass. 8/10


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. März 2014)

Bad Grandpa 10/10


----------



## denyo62 (1. März 2014)

recep ivedik 4  .. 7/10


----------



## marcus022 (1. März 2014)

Trainspotting 8/10

Runner Runner 7/10

Antarctica 9/10

Rockn Rolla 9/10

Gravity 8/10


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2014)

Die Grauzone 9/10

High Tension 9/10

Scarface 10/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. März 2014)

Der Pate 10/10


----------



## Re4dt (2. März 2014)

Monumentals Men 4/10 
Schade ums Geld, das waren die langweiligsten 2 Stunden meines Lebens im Kino. Schöne Kulisse aber die Handlung ist einfach monoton 

Gangster Squad 10/10!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. März 2014)

Stromberg Der Film

Naja wem Stromberg gefällt und wer schon die TV-Serie gut fand, kommt auf seine Kosten.

9/10 Das Tüpfelchen auf dem i hat aber gefehlt


----------



## YuT666 (2. März 2014)

Saigon

9/10


----------



## kohelet (2. März 2014)

Pacific Rim 8/10


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2014)

_Drecksau  _6/10


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2014)

Senna 8,5/10 
Für die deutsche Version. Das Sprachwirrwar(Orignaltonausschnitte in 3-4 verschiedenen Sprachen immer überlegt mit Deutsch) stört einfach. Der Film ansich ist ein würdiges Denkmal.


----------



## Mewtos (2. März 2014)

Zwei vom alten Schlag 4/10

Nicht viel Spannung, man hat das Ende kommen sehen, lahme Passagen.
Irgendwie alles aufgewärmter Sylvester Stallone...kennt man und ist nix neues.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Stromberg Der Film
> 
> Naja wem Stromberg gefällt und wer schon die TV-Serie gut fand, kommt auf seine Kosten.
> 
> 9/10 Das Tüpfelchen auf dem i hat aber gefehlt


 
stimm ich zu


----------



## Abufaso (3. März 2014)

2012, 7/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. März 2014)

The Decendents 8/10 Wurde zwar mehr gezwungen den zu schauen, war aber besser als erwartet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2014)

World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles 7 / 10


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles 7 / 10


Ich bitte dich, der Film war doch grauenhaft.

5/10 allerhöchstens


----------



## Technojunky (4. März 2014)

Kick Ass 8/10

war mega lustig aber hätte mir den epischer vogestellt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, der Film war doch grauenhaft.
> 
> 5/10 allerhöchstens



Gut Handlung und Patriotismus habe ich nicht bewertet und über die Atempausen habe ich großzügig hinweg gesehen. Klar es ist ein B Movie und von den " Aliens " war ja auch oft wenig bis Schemenhaft wenig zu sehen, aber die Effekte waren ganz annehmbar


----------



## debalz (4. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bronson - 8/10, krasse, teils surreal wirkende Verfilmung der wahren Geschichte des meistgefürchteten Häftlings Englands vom Drive Regisseur Nicolas Winding Refn


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2014)

Die totale Erinnerung & Der City Hai.


----------



## YuT666 (4. März 2014)

Das Warten auf Mad Max: Fury Road geht weiter. Wenn ich 2015 noch lebe, dann schau ma mal, ob sich die Warterei seit MM 3 gelohnt hat. Die Darstellerriege läßt Übles erahnen, aber ich werde die bestehenden Vorurteile aus dem Weg räumen und mich einfach überraschen lassen.

Bis dahin gibts nochmal den ersten ... und auch besten Teil, da dieser noch düsterer und nihilistischer als die beiden - fast überflüssigen - Sequels ist.

Mad Max

10/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (6. März 2014)

Sons of Anarchy 8/10
Fängt ziemlich langweilig an, jedoch wird es mit der Zeit sehr spannend. Die ersten paar Folgen hab ich nur dank den Bikern durchgehalten 
Als Harley Fan ist es jedoch traurig mit anzusehen, dass sie gerade die hässlichsten Rüben fahren


----------



## hanssx2 (6. März 2014)

War in dem neuen 300 Rose of an Empire 

9/10 

Wer den ersten Film geil fand wird Nicht enttäuscht werden 
Nur der hier ist wesentlich brutaler FSK 18 eben 

Aber geniale Effekte


----------



## YuT666 (6. März 2014)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder, ich schau mir ausnahmsweise mal ne Komödie an ... aber wieder nur was älteres, als Sandler noch einigermaßen brauchbar war.

Happy Gilmore

8/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. März 2014)

Der neue Robocop!
Bei weitem nicht so brutal wie das Original, aber ansonten eine gelungene Neuauflage und endlich sieht der Kerl nicht mehr so krass nach Blechdose aus 
7/10


----------



## duke999 (8. März 2014)

Gravity
5/10

Ca. 80 Minuten mittelmäßige Unterhaltung. Paar spannende Szenen. Das wars. Nette Idee mit dem "lost in space", aber mehr nicht.


----------



## JPW (8. März 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Gravity
> 5/10
> 
> Ca. 80 Minuten mittelmäßige Unterhaltung. Paar spannende Szenen. Das wars. Nette Idee mit dem "lost in space". Aber mehr nicht.


 
So schlecht fand ich Gravity nicht. 
War ganz gut gemacht, aber ist teilweise echt wenig Handlung für einen langen Film. 

Habe gestern Apollo 13 gesehen. Der ist super


----------



## duke999 (8. März 2014)

JPW schrieb:


> War ganz gut gemacht, aber ist teilweise echt wenig Handlung für einen langen Film.
> 
> Habe gestern Apollo 13 gesehen. Der ist super



Langer Film?!  80 Minuten...

Apollo 13 ist ein klasse Film!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. März 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Langer Film?!  80 Minuten...


 
Da sollte man besser gleich die Langfassung von "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" oder die 318min vom Directors Cut von "Carlos der Schakal" meiden... 


Habe mal wieder die Matrix Trilogie durch. Immer wieder sehenswert, optisch wie klangtechnisch und die Story bietet jede Menge Arbeit für meine Matschbirne. Es blieb eigentlich genug Raum für einen weiteren Matrix Film übrig, etwa ein Prequel, welches die Entstehungsgeschichte der KI, sowie die Erschaffung der Matrix durch den Architekten und das Orakel erklärt - da wäre ich sofort Feuer und Flamme.  

Schade, dass man (vor allem in Reloaded) so viele Kampfszenen unnötig in die Länge gezogen hat. Vor allem auch ist die Highway-Verfolgungsszene sehr mainstreamig umgesetzt worden. Wenn 3 Leute im Auto 10min lang mit MP's, Desert Eagles und weiß der Geier was beschossen werden, die Karosse irgendwann wie ein mittelreifer Schweizer Käse aussieht und keiner auch nur eine Schramme hat, wirkt das einfach etwas "cheesy". Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Matrix Trilogie, vor allem dank des grandiosen ersten Teils, ein Meilenstein der (SciFi-)Filmgeschichte. - 9,5/10


----------



## clown44 (8. März 2014)

Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit   8,5/10


----------



## duke999 (9. März 2014)

Gangster Squad
7/10

Unterhaltsamer Actionstreifen mit richtig guten Schießereien.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2014)

Snitch - Ein riskanter Deal.


----------



## Abufaso (9. März 2014)

Gravity. Gute Idee, gute Bilder und feiner Ton. 8/10


----------



## Gripschi (10. März 2014)

Die Olsenbande 9/10

An sich genial. Nur die vielen Kinder von Kjelt und Ivon verwirren mich.


----------



## Cleriker (10. März 2014)

Taxi Driver

Man muss ihn mögen, oder halt nicht.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (10. März 2014)

Jack Reacher


----------



## The_Rock (10. März 2014)

Gravity 4/10
Das Crysis unter den Filmen. Nette Effekte usw... aber langweilige Handlung und einige vermeidbare Logiklücken.

Enders Game 8/10
Wird nicht jedem gefallen, da es kaum Action und nen recht flachen Spannungsbogen gibt. Ich fand Story/Thematik und Setting aber super


----------



## MOD6699 (10. März 2014)

Crazy, stupid, love - 6/10 Naja nicht so mein Ding obwohl die Emma Stone schon ne süße ist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2014)

Auftrag Rache.


----------



## YuT666 (11. März 2014)

Glimmer Man

8.5/10


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. März 2014)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Gravity 4/10
> Das Crysis unter den Filmen. Nette Effekte usw... aber langweilige Handlung und einige vermeidbare Logiklücken.
> 
> Enders Game 8/10
> Wird nicht jedem gefallen, da es kaum Action und nen recht flachen Spannungsbogen gibt. Ich fand Story/Thematik und Setting aber super


 
Just WTF?

---

Captain Phillips - 7.5/10. Leider wird der Film in der 2ten Hälfte sehr repetitiv. Vorallem die erste Hälfte ist aber großartig. Außerdem find ich es wirklich erstaunlich was dieser Mann geleistet hat.


----------



## Goyoma (11. März 2014)

Armageddon


----------



## troppa (11. März 2014)

The Worlds End 9/10 Dunkel schwarzer Humor, krasser Soundtrack und die Welt geht unter...

The Hunter 8/10 Verschenkt imho gegen Ende Potenzial, aber geile Shots (Tasmanien)

Outrage 8/10 Takeshi Kitano als Yakuza, dabei mag ich keine Yakuzafilme.

Quintett 7/10 nicht so meins, aber für Dystopiefans auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.

Colossus 8/10 Computer übernehmen die Weltherrschaft, coole Idee und mit Eric Braeden, aber das Ende... ziemlich abrupt, da wäre doch noch Potenzial nach oben gewesen.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. März 2014)

Homefront - 6/10 typisch durchschnittlicher Stathamfilm


----------



## debalz (12. März 2014)

Der Medicus  6,5/10   wäre mehr drin gewesen in Sachen Atmo, schauspielerische Leistung und Effekten; trotzdem nett und schönes Ende


----------



## YuT666 (12. März 2014)

Where Eagles Dare

Wohl einer der besten Kriegsfilme überhaupt und eine der besten Eastwood Rollen ... und in der Originalsprache noch um einiges cooler.

9.5/10


----------



## stevie4one (13. März 2014)

Ender´s Game - meiner Meinung nach ein Flop, hatte mich von den Darstellern Harrison Ford und Ben Kingsley sowie dem Sci-Fi Setting täuschen lassen, aber der Film war echt öde


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2014)

Taxi 10 / 10 und Stolen 9 / 10


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2014)

Sherlock Holmes, also der mit Robert Downey Jr. 
Großartig, übertrieben, unlogisch aber genial  
8/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (16. März 2014)

Cyborg 8/10 haha


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. März 2014)

Super Hero Movie, kann mich an den Namen nicht mehr so ganz erinnern :lol

4/10 In der Gruppe ganz lustig, aber doch etwas seicht.


Taken 2

8/10 Gute Unterhaltung, ich mag Liam Neeson -> Passt


----------



## Nemesis_AS (16. März 2014)

Ronal der Barbar 7,5/10

Optisch eher anspruchslos, aber herrlich blöde Dialoge

Star Trek Into Darkness 8/10

Kann mich mit solch "Vor"verfilmungen nie Richtig anfreunden, aber als eigenständiger Film wärs ganz ok.


----------



## TankCommander (16. März 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Homefront - 6/10 typisch durchschnittlicher Stathamfilm



Ich nenne den statham nur noch fliesband Jason. . Nee ernsthaft ich guck keine stahtam Filme mehr. Ist immer das gleiche, und davon kommen gleich 4 oder 5 Filme im Jahr. 

World War Z    7/10 p.
Die Millers.       6/10 p.


----------



## duke999 (16. März 2014)

Captain Philips
8,5/10

Sehr spannender Streifen mit einem wieder mal überragenden Tom Hanks.
Basierend auf einer wahren Geschichte von 2009.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. März 2014)

Rush 8,5/10

Wohl aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Lauda's und Hunt's Geschichte in einen Spielfilm passen und Spannung aufbauen muss, ist Rush hier und da etwas oberflächlich. Aber nichtsdestotrotz ist es ein guter Rennsportfilm geworden. Vor allem Daniel Brühl's schauspielerische Leistung ist absolut sehenswert und authentisch, finde ich.


----------



## Fearofdeath (16. März 2014)

die DEINE MUDDA DVD xD (11/10 Pkt)


----------



## The_Rock (16. März 2014)

Cpt Phillips 8/10
Jopp, ein recht guter Film. Auch wenn sie wieder den alten Synchronsprecher von Hanks genommen haben, der seit Angels & Demons ne veränderte (leicht nuschelnde) Stimme hat. Nix gegen ihn persönlich, aber das kommt schon irgendwie seltsam rüber :/

Riddick 8/10
Den Kritikern hat er nicht so gefallen, mir allerdings schon. Mich stört ein "zu cooler" Vin Diesel keineswegs


----------



## Dustin91 (16. März 2014)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Cpt Phillips 8/10
> Jopp, ein recht guter Film. Auch wenn sie wieder den alten Synchronsprecher von Hanks genommen haben, der seit Angels & Demons ne veränderte (leicht nuschelnde) Stimme hat. Nix gegen ihn persönlich, aber das kommt schon irgendwie seltsam rüber :/


 
Kann er ja nichts dafür, dass er krank wurde und sich dadurch seine Stimme verändert hat. Ist halt so.


----------



## der_yappi (16. März 2014)

Monster Uni (BluRay) -  besser als Teil 1 mMn
Ich, einfach unverbesserlich 2 (BluRay) -  die Minions sind einfach zu geil


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (16. März 2014)

Monuments Men.

7/10


----------



## The_Rock (16. März 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kann er ja nichts dafür, dass er krank wurde und sich dadurch seine Stimme verändert hat. Ist halt so.


 
Natürlich kann er nichts dafür, deshalb sagte ich ja auch "nix gegen ihn persönlich". Die Kritik richtet sich eher gegen das Studio. Die letzten Jahre hat ein anderer Synchronsprecher Tom Hanks übernommen - und seine Sache auch richtig gut gemacht (war der alten Stimme sogar recht ähnlich). Keine Ahnung warum man sich jetzt wieder für das "Original" entschieden hat.
Man schickt doch auch keinen 50 Jahre alten Fußballer bei einem Topverein aufs Feld, nur weil dieser mal Großartiges für den Verein geleistet hat. Das nützt doch keinem was!


----------



## Uziflator (17. März 2014)

Jack Reacher 9/10


----------



## sHagooN (17. März 2014)

Der Hobbit (Teil2)


----------



## Jabberwocky (17. März 2014)

Drecksau 10/10
Herrlich abgedreht und teils sehr verstörend. James McAvoy spielt die Rolle einfach perfekt


----------



## Aemkeisdna (17. März 2014)

Tunnel Rats


----------



## wievieluhr (17. März 2014)

Flight ..... 6/10

eig. sehr gut, nur nervt mich an dass sich der Film in ein Alkoholikerdrama verwandelt hat.


----------



## debalz (17. März 2014)

Oben    8,5/10 einfach rührend...


----------



## stevie4one (17. März 2014)

Prisoners - mit Hugh Jackman und Jake Gyllenhaal, extrem spannender Psycho-Thriller und von mir 9/10.

Rush -Alles für den Sieg - die Verfilmung der Rivalität zwischen Niki Lauda und James Hunt Mitte der Siebziger in der F1, Film ist ok, mehr aber auch nicht, eher eine 5/10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2014)

Escape Plan & Thor 2 - The Dark Kingdom


----------



## thunderofhate (18. März 2014)

Die Hexe und der Zauberer 10/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2014)

Runner Runner 8,5 / 10, Königreich des Verbrechens 8 / 10


----------



## sHagooN (18. März 2014)

Drecksau


----------



## Jabberwocky (18. März 2014)

Frozen 8/10 
Typisch Disney, mit Gesang und allem Drum und Dran.


----------



## orca113 (18. März 2014)

Jack Ryan Shadow Recruit

7/10 gut gemacht. Gibt aber bessere Clancy basierte Filme.


----------



## MOD6699 (18. März 2014)

Drecksau - 8/10 gar nicht mal schlecht


----------



## YuT666 (18. März 2014)

Tremors

8.5/10


----------



## Dr.Helium (18. März 2014)

ong bak 3
Muss schon würgen wenn ich dran denke. Hab mir die Blu Ray Edition mit allen drei Filmen geholt. Die ersten beiden sind super aber der dritte..


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Drecksau - 8/10 gar nicht mal schlecht


Der Film war ein sehr grober Verriss des Buches, James McAvoy, trotz guter Leistung, eine Fehlbesetzung und in der Inszenierung extrem dürftig.


----------



## MOD6699 (18. März 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Film war ein sehr grober Verriss des Buches, James McAvoy, trotz guter Leistung, eine Fehlbesetzung und in der Inszenierung extrem dürftig.



Ich schaue mir Filme oftmals ohne irgendeine Erwartung an. Somit vermiese ich mir eher selten das Erlebnis an sich.


----------



## loser321 (18. März 2014)

National Security   

6/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (19. März 2014)

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty 8/10
Ben Stiller in einer mal etwas ernsteren Rolle. Ziemlich ungewohnt jedoch überraschend gut.


----------



## TechBone (19. März 2014)

Den Facebook Suchti Film


----------



## MOD6699 (21. März 2014)

Machete Kills - 6/10 meh


----------



## YuT666 (21. März 2014)

Lake Placid

8/10

Trashige Reihe, aber ganz annehmbar gemacht. Der erste ist für mich immernoch der beste.


----------



## orca113 (21. März 2014)

Nach langem mal wieder 23 nichts ist wie es scheint.

9/10


----------



## YuT666 (22. März 2014)

House on Haunted Hill (1959)

9/10

Da Vincent Price einer meiner Faves ist, ziehe ich mir immer wieder seine besten Streifen rein. Die Neuverfilmung von 99 ist auch ganz brauchbar, obwohl sie dem Original in keinem Punkt das Wasser reichen kann.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2014)

Der Butler.


----------



## DjangOC (22. März 2014)

The Expendebles 2 

9.35/10

Das ist mal all incl.


----------



## kohelet (22. März 2014)

Elite Squad 6/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sein letztes Rennen*

_"Wir sind wie Meer und Wind... Wir kommen zusammen und wir gehen zusammen..."_

Ein grandioser Film. Dieter Hallervorden, verlacht und verschrien als "Didi - Depp der Nation" (aber Millionär sein ist bekanntlich schön ) brilliert hier in seiner ersten abendfüllenden Rolle seit 1991. Vordergründig geht es um einen bockigen Sturkopf, einst ein weltweit beachteter Läufer, Olympiasieger gar, hintergründig aber um die unbarmherzig davon eilende Zeit. Zu allen. Ohne Ausnahme.

Paul Alverhoff (D. Hallervorden), geht nur widerwillig mit seiner Frau, nachdem sich und mehr herauskristallisiert, sie kann den Haushalt nicht mehr alleine schaffen, in ein Altersheim. Die mechanische Abfertigung, die, unter dem steten Diktat von Kosten <> Nutzen stehend, über den hoch betagten Einwohnern steht, zerrt an den Nerven von Paul - Rumsitzen, Kastanienmännchen anfertigen und blöde Lieder in der Messe singen, dies ist nicht sein Ding. Er ist ein Macher. War immer einer. Wird immer einer bleiben.

Also nimmt er sich zum Ziel, für den Berlin Marathon zu trainieren... Erst von den anderen Heimbewohnern, aber vor allen Dingen von der Stationsleiterin, misstrauisch beäugt, beginnt er Schritt für Schritt, unter den Augen und Anleitung seiner Frau wieder mit dem Training...

Dies reicht schon als Inhaltsangabe, denn es geht um Menschen. Um Liebe, Hoffnung, Träume, Zuversicht. Aber auch Niederschläge, altersbedingte Einsamkeit und, unvermeidbar, Tod.

Der bei den Dreharbeiten 78j. Dieter Hallervorden ist fantastisch... Dieser Mann kann schauspielern, absolut unterschätzt, auch von mir.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2014)

Thrill to Kill 3D 7 / 10 aber 3 D war nur Mittelmaß.


----------



## X2theZ (24. März 2014)

gravity in 3D
8/10

story war - sagen wir mal - ganz ok.
die saugeil gemachten 3d-effekte habens raus gerissen ^^


----------



## MOD6699 (24. März 2014)

OldBoy (Remake) - 5/10 schwer einzuschätzen für Leute die das Original kennen. Da die Schauspieler eigentlich ihre Sache gut machen.


----------



## YuT666 (25. März 2014)

Hänsel & Gretel: Hexenjäger

8.5/10

Schon mehrmals gesehen und für gut befunden. Hirn abgeben und ab geht die Post. Mal wieder was zum entspannen. Temporeich & Jeremy Renner ist ne mehr als passable Besetzung.


----------



## sHagooN (25. März 2014)

MadMen 6/10


----------



## beren2707 (25. März 2014)

American Psycho - 8,5/10

Immer wieder erheiternd und verstörend zugleich.


----------



## Abufaso (25. März 2014)

Rush - Alles für den Sieg. 8/10


----------



## Fexzz (25. März 2014)

Den "neuen" Dredd (aus 2012 glaub ich.)

Ich geb dem mal ganz frech ne 8,5/10. Karl Urban als Dredd ist einfach unglaublich.


----------



## YuT666 (26. März 2014)

K. Urban ist ein guter Schauspieler und wird oft unterbewertet.

Hat mir auch bei Doom & Pathfinder gut gefallen. Doom ist sowieso irgendwie klasse. Hat zwar wenig mit den Games gemeinsam, ich war aber damals doch recht überrascht, wie intensiv die Atmosphäre in manchen Szenen geraten ist. Nicht allein deshalb krame ich ihn immer wieder gerne hervor. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, wie man an einen Film herangeht, wie man gerade drauf ist und wie man die ganze Sache für sich verwerten kann. Doom ist sicher keine Meisterleistung, aber wenn man genau solche Movies mag ...

Doom

9/10


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

V for Vendetta

10/10 
Für mich einer der besten Filme (bzw. ist ja ne Comicverfilmung) des letzten Jahrzehnts mit tonnenweise subtilen Anspielungen auf die heutige Weltpolitik - vergleicht z.B. mal Lewis Prothero mit Bill O'Reilly.


----------



## Hänschen (26. März 2014)

Dead in Tombstone ... X/10   ich habs nur die ersten 5 Minuten ausgehalten   soviel Trashfaktor das tut weh


----------



## Fexzz (26. März 2014)

YuT666 schrieb:


> K. Urban ist ein guter Schauspieler und wird oft unterbewertet.
> 
> Hat mir auch bei Doom & Pathfinder gut gefallen. Doom ist sowieso irgendwie klasse. Hat zwar wenig mit den Games gemeinsam, ich war aber damals doch recht überrascht, wie intensiv die Atmosphäre in manchen Szenen geraten ist. Nicht allein deshalb krame ich ihn immer wieder gerne hervor. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, wie man an einen Film herangeht, wie man gerade drauf ist und wie man die ganze Sache für sich verwerten kann. Doom ist sicher keine Meisterleistung, aber wenn man genau solche Movies mag ...
> 
> ...


 
Oh mein Gott, richtig, in Doom war er ja auch. Ich war mir so sicher, dass ich Karl Urban vorher schonmal in 'Nem Film gesehen hatte den ich cool fand. Danke für die Erinnerung, direkt mal wieder gucken


----------



## Zeus18 (26. März 2014)

NonStop

Ein Klasse Film Action Pur. 

10/10.


----------



## Jabberwocky (27. März 2014)

47 Ronin 7/10
Überraschend gut. Ging mit wenig Erwartungen an diesen Film heran, weshalb ich ihn wohl sogar besser fand, als er tatsächlich ist


----------



## crae (27. März 2014)

Uh hab auch letztens 47 Ronin gesehen und fand den nicht ganz so gut. Ist nicht wirklich in Fahrt gekommen und hatte außer ein paar Szenen nichts soo außergewöhnliches, also eher etwas ernüchtert aus dem Kino gegangen. Würde 5/10 geben.

mfg, crae


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. März 2014)

So gerade gleich mal die Cap Premiere gegeben.


Was soll man sagen  Absolut genialer Film. Würde sagen, er schlägt im Marvel Universum einen eher düsteren Ton, die Pointen sind weiterhin vorhanden aber spärlicher gesät als im sehr humorigen Thor: Dark Kingdom zB.

Dann natürlich krasse Kampchoreographien, visuelle absolute Spitzenklasse (dem 200Mio $ Budget sei Dank ^^) UND vor allem seit längerem wieder lohnende und sehenswerte 3D Effekte. Ist in letzter Zeit leider oft so gewesen bei Filmen, dass 3D draufstand und man beim Schauen nen Scheiß  von gesehen hat.

Überrascht haben mich auch die Storywendungen, hatte durchaus Zeug zum Mindfuck light, auch wenn man wie ich im Vorraus etwas gespoilert ist.
Natürlich gilt wie bei jedem Marvel Streifen: Nach dem ersten Abspann * und dem zweiten langen * unbedingt sitzen bleiben, da wird ganz Marveltypisch gleich der nächste Grund geliefert, wieder für die nächste Kinokarte zu löhnen. 

Alles in allem 10/10 , Marvels Phase 2 läuft auf Vollgas


----------



## Jabberwocky (28. März 2014)

The Wolf of Wall Street 9.5/10
Einfach nur herrlich. Erinnert an Blow, jedoch mit Aktienhandel anstelle von Drogenhandel 
DiCaprio einmal mehr in einer wirklich stark gespielten Rolle.


----------



## marcus022 (29. März 2014)

Something Is Out There 

Oh man, das ist bestimmt zwanzig Jahre her als ich bei meinen Großeltern war und diesen Film spät abends sah. Gab n kleines Theater weil ich ins Bett musste aber doch diesen Film unbedingt sehen wollte  

War leider auf Englisch, die Qualität (youtube) miserabel und ich habe die Hälfte nicht mitbekommen, trotzdem 7/10.


----------



## duke999 (29. März 2014)

Children of Men
6/10
Für mich nur das letzte Drittel spannend.

Rush
8/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. März 2014)

Keiner da, der auch Cap 2 guckt?


----------



## Hänschen (29. März 2014)

The Tall Man  .... öh, ein wenig nur angeguckt  gut dass ich den Lovefilm DVD-Verleih gestoppt habe, nun muss ich die Leihliste nicht mehr mit solchen Gurken füllen und erspare mir die Qual die anzusehen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. März 2014)

Iron Sky    4/10
Gott, mal von der dummen Story abgesehen war der Film einigermaßen unterhaltsam, jedoch merkt man, dass da wohl das Budget recht klein war^^


World War Z  7/10

Fand ich ganz gut, vor allem diese Zombiewellen. Nur ein paar kleine Logiklücken.(Wie ist der Zombie ins Flugzeug gekommen......sind sie mit einer offenen Frachttür gestartet? Und auch wo er ihr die Hand abgeschlagen hat....zack ein bissle umbinden und schon blutet es nicht mehr???Er hat ihr die Hand abgeschlagen!)


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. März 2014)

1. Staffel Hannibal

Ich bin eigentlich mit weniger hoffnungsvollen Erwartungen an die Sache herangegangen, aber wurde doch positiv überrascht. Die Folgen hängen miteinander zusammen und spinnen eine recht spannende Geschichte zusammen, in welcher Mads Mikkelsen einen wunderbaren, berechnenden Drecksack von Hannibal Lecter abgibt. Einzig sein Counterpart "Will Graham" wird mit seinen psychischen Störungen hier und da mal etwas anstrengend. Ansonsten wunderbar makaber umgesetzt. 8,5/10


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. März 2014)

1. Staffel Hannibal

Ich bin eigentlich mit weniger hoffnungsvollen Erwartungen an die Sache herangegangen, aber wurde doch positiv überrascht. Die Folgen hängen miteinander zusammen und spinnen eine recht spannende Geschichte zusammen, in welcher Mads Mikkelsen einen wunderbaren, berechnenden Drecksack von Hannibal Lecter abgibt. Einzig sein Counterpart "Will Graham" wird mit seinen psychischen Störungen hier und da mal etwas anstrengend. Ansonsten schön und makaber umgesetzt. 8,5/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. März 2014)

American Warship

Selbst wenn es als Verarsche/ Trash Movie zu battleship gedacht sein sollte, einfach abartig schlecht. Die Effekte sehen aus wie von nem 10-jährigen mit Freeware zusammengeschnitten. Story: An sich gar nicht so mal dumm der Hintergedanke, aber Umsetzung 
Am lustigsten waren noch die Außerirdischen. Wer den Film Schaut hat in der einen oder anderen Szenen Vllt gewisse Assoziationen zu menschlichen Körperteilen :ugly

Edit: Bewertung vergessen  1/10


----------



## Re4dt (30. März 2014)

Need for Speed 6,5/10 kann man such schon geben.
Das 3D hätte man sich sowas von sparen können. -_-


----------



## Zeus18 (30. März 2014)

Herr der Ringe und die Rückkehr des Königs.

2/10.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. März 2014)

The Wolf of Wall Street

Supergeil!


----------



## loser321 (30. März 2014)

Escape Plan  6/10

Naja Arni und Stallon halt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. März 2014)

Ebenfalls Escape Plan 7,5/10


----------



## Dustin91 (30. März 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe und die Rückkehr des Königs.
> 
> 2/10.


 
In der Hölle sollst du schmoren


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe und die Rückkehr des Königs.
> 
> 2/10.


Das war eigentlich der beste Film des vergangenen Jahrzehnts.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. März 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich der beste Film des vergangenen Jahrzehnts.


 
Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Der Film war einfach nur Perfektion.
Bei jedem anschauen überkommt mich eine Gänsehaut, wenn ich sehe wie Saurons Turm einbricht und die epische Musik einsetzt....


----------



## ManChild (30. März 2014)

2 Guns 10/10.


----------



## Tripleh84 (30. März 2014)

Ronin 47 

9/10 Klasse Film, Spannend bis zum Ende


----------



## Schnitzel (30. März 2014)

Arbitrage
6/10
OK, aber nichts was man unbedingt nochmal schauen müsste.


----------



## clown44 (30. März 2014)

Lone Survivor 7/10


----------



## Captn (31. März 2014)

The Wolf of Wall Street 10/10


----------



## makrogame (31. März 2014)

The Dallas Buyers Club 9/10

Geiler Film...


----------



## kohelet (31. März 2014)

Robocop (2014)
4/10 nicht wirklich unterhaltsam


----------



## Disneyfreund (31. März 2014)

Transformers 3 Immer wieder Toll den zu sehen.


----------



## YuT666 (1. April 2014)

Der Exorzist 3

Man möge mich steinigen, aber für mich persönlich ist der dritte Teil der mit Abstand beste dieser Reihe. Klar war der erste gut ... aber der zweite eher mäßig und die Teile nach dem dritten irgendwie nur wirre Aufgüsse. Teil 3 lebt einfach von dem unvergessen Charakterdarsteller George C. Scott und Weird Face Brad Dourif. Kein anderer Teil kann darüber hinaus mit so einer nihilistischen und dichten Atmosphäre punkten. Ich bin alt und habe vor allem früher heftig viel gesehen, aber das ist einer der Streifen, die sich irgendwie in meine Gehirnwindungen gefräst haben.

9/10


----------



## Hänschen (1. April 2014)

Eden Log  ..... naja Zielgruppe bisschen doofere Jugendliche - als die unvermeidliche zielgruppengerechte Spontansex-Szene kam hab ich dann mal ausgeschaltet


----------



## Hänschen (2. April 2014)

Hunger Games - Catching Fire .... na so schlimm wars ja gar nicht, gegen Ende wars schön entspannt - da vergisst man gern den Schmerz bis dahin


----------



## marcus022 (2. April 2014)

The Counselor 7/10


----------



## ich558 (3. April 2014)

marcus022 schrieb:


> The Counselor 7/10



Dito


----------



## kohelet (4. April 2014)

13sins 5/10
Als Horror angepriesener Film der sich als Komödie mit sehr dunklem Humor entpuppt.


----------



## -angeldust- (4. April 2014)

First Avenger 8/10


----------



## PCGH_Tom (4. April 2014)

Falling Down 8/10
Schöner Klassiker


----------



## YuT666 (4. April 2014)

Ab und an finde ich Gefallen an koreanischen Sci-Fi & Action Movies ...

Shiri

9/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (4. April 2014)

Jobs 4/10
Von Kutcher gut gespielt, aber die Story kommt einfach nur miserabel rüber. Man sollte wohl alle Charakteren und die Geschichte von Apple sowie gewissen Konkurrenten schon im vorneherein kennen um alles zu begreifen. 
Ansonsten hilft Wikipedia weiter, was bei so einem Film jedoch nur ein Armutszeugnis darstellt


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. April 2014)

Tribute von Panem 7,5/10

Tribute von Panem 7/10

Eigentlich war ich ganz angetan von den beiden Hunger Games Filmen. Ordentliche Story, und vor allem eine tolle Idee der kritischen Sichtweise der Gesellschaft eines diktatorischen Staates, der es den Reichen gut gehen lässt und zu deren Belustigung immer mal ein paar Kids der Armenviertel sich gegenseitig abschlachten lässt - einnert mich teils ein bisschen an das Buch "1984". Womöglich ist das Thema gar nicht mal so weit hergeholt. Allerdings empfand ich speziell das Ende vom 2. Teil als etwas unbefriedigend, da es einen fiesen Cliffhanger hat. Ansonsten durchaus sehenswert, wenn es nicht zwangsläufig brutal zugehen soll.


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2014)

Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde: 9/10
Pacific Rim: 7/10
Dredd: 8/10

als nächstes gehe ich in die Filme "Godzilla" und "Edge of Tomorrow".


----------



## jonas1212 (4. April 2014)

Fack ju göthe 10/10
Smaugs einöde9/10
Tribute von panem Catching fire 10/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. April 2014)

Armor of God - Chinese Zodiac 10/10 Klasse Film, super Kampfszenen wie man sie von Jackie Chan kennt und sogar etwas witzig!


----------



## kero81 (4. April 2014)

Das erstaunliche Leben von Walter Mitty - 10 out of 10!

Hat jmd. ne Ahnung wie das Lied vom Abspann heisst?!


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2014)

Das A Team.. 8/10


----------



## Schnitzel (5. April 2014)

Pacific Rim gebe ich 1/10
Ich bin wirklich ein Freund von Phantastischem bzw Science Fiction, aber bei diesen Film habe ich permanent gefragt wer sich so einen Mist zusammen schreibt.
Absolut grauenhaft und an den Haaren herbei gezogene Story

Westworld
8,5/10
Schon zig mal gesehen und immer wieder gut.

Catching Fire
8/10
Passt


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2014)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Pacific Rim gebe ich 1/10
> Ich bin wirklich ein Freund von Phantastischem bzw Science Fiction, aber bei diesen Film habe ich permanent gefragt wer sich so einen Mist zusammen schreibt.
> Absolut grauenhaft und an den Haaren herbei gezogene Story


 Naja, was will man bei einen Monster-Trash Film erwarten? Realismus?

Ich freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil... aber erstmal kommt "Godzilla"....


----------



## Schnitzel (5. April 2014)

Sicherlich nicht.
Aber bei allem Respekt, das ist nur eine aneinandereihung gequirlter .........
Vielleicht fehlt mir aber auch einfach der Zugang zu dieser Art von Filmen, denn mit Godzilla konnte ich auch nie was anfangen.
Ich hatte von einer Hollywood-Produktion ein *wenig* mehr Mainstream erwartet.
So ist es wirklich nur was für absolute Liebhaber dieses Genre.


----------



## -angeldust- (5. April 2014)

godzilla sieh wirklich sehr gut aus. hab im kino die vorschau gesehen. dazu noch der neue xmen und nen transformers teil mit endlich nem richtigen hauptdarsteller. definitiv meine naechsten 3 kinofilme...


----------



## Zeus18 (5. April 2014)

Gestern Abend Fluch der Karibik 4.

8/10


----------



## Hänschen (5. April 2014)

Enders Game ... bisschen schwulstig aber voll befriedigend am Ende


----------



## Olstyle (5. April 2014)

A Long Way Down
8/10

Macht nichts falsch aber eben auch nichts Besonderes.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. April 2014)

Last Vegas 8/10


----------



## JPW (6. April 2014)

Prakti.com 
Ganz lustig, z. T. etwas Dialog lastig, aber gute Ideen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. April 2014)

Gestern Abend:

Project X, war ganz cool, aber nix was man sich mehr als 1 Mal geben muss/sollte 

5/10

Heute Morgen:

Den neuen Robocop

 Kenne das Original nicht, hatte mir mit der (mMn hochinteressanten Hintergrundstory) "mehr" erwartet.
Effekte waren gut, die Kämpfe auch, allerdings fehlte dem Film iwie etwas, das ihn von der Masse abhebt. Da ist imo eine Menge! Potential verschenkt worden.
Gab aber auch ein paar Szenen, wo ich absolut geflasht war, daher

6/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (6. April 2014)

Trainspotting 9/10


----------



## Tripleh84 (6. April 2014)

Jobs mit Ashton Kutcher... Verwunderlich ein Top film und Ashton Kutcher Spielt den Steve Jobs Perfekt 

9/10


----------



## YuT666 (6. April 2014)

Bloodmoon

90er Trashgranate mit Gary Daniels ... ganz gut und immer wieder mal gerne gesehen.

8/10


----------



## Abufaso (6. April 2014)

Das Schweigen der Lämmer. Hat mir gut gefallen  
8/10


----------



## Grim3001 (6. April 2014)

Captain America - The Winter Soldier

Popcorn-Kino vom Feinsten!


----------



## stevie4one (7. April 2014)

*Escape Plan* - Mit Stallone und Schwarzenegger ... Stallone spielt einen professionellen Gefängnisausbrecher (er testet quasi deren Sicherheit) und soll für die CIA einen neuen Gefängnisbau testen - mit den neuesten Sicherheitsfeatures. Doch ihm wird dabei übel mitgespielt und es kommt anders als gedacht, aus dem Test wird bitterer Ernst. Im Knast lernt er Arnie kennen, welcher ihm bei der Flucht helfen will. Ganz nett gemacht - von mir daher 7/10.


----------



## AeroX (7. April 2014)

Shooter - 10/10 
Sau guter Film!


----------



## TechBone (7. April 2014)

Gravity: 8/10

ein bisschen verwirrend


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. April 2014)

Hellboy 7,5/10

Action, fette schleimige Monster und markige Sprüche ala Wolverine: Passt


----------



## sHagooN (8. April 2014)

Pitch Perfect 8/10


----------



## YuT666 (9. April 2014)

Dark Angel

Man kann über Lundgren sagen was man will, aber dieser Film hier ist ein richtig geiles Teil ... und auch schon wieder knapp 25 Jahre alt.

9/10


----------



## T'PAU (11. April 2014)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Dark Angel
> 
> Man kann über Lundgren sagen was man will, aber dieser Film hier ist ein richtig geiles Teil ... und auch schon wieder knapp 25 Jahre alt.
> 
> 9/10


_Ich bring euch Frieden!_ 
Jo ist Kult.

Rush (Alles für den Sieg)
9/10
Hat mir wirklich gut gefallen. Bei der Darstellung von Nikis Feuerunfall ist mir fast das Herz stehengeblieben! 
Wusste gar nicht, dass die F1-Saison 1976 trotzdem noch so spannend war bis zum letzten Rennen. Hätte er in Japan nicht aufgegeben, wäre er wohl Weltmeister geworden.
Toll gespielt von Daniel Brühl!


----------



## Hänschen (11. April 2014)

Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde ... ist wie Kacke und Heroin abwechselnd           (ich weiss nicht wie Heroin ist weil ichs nicht genommen habe !)


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (12. April 2014)

Darkman BluRay (von wegen Uncut)


----------



## YuT666 (12. April 2014)

Stoßtrupp Gold

9.5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2014)

Inside Wikileaks - Die fünfte Gewalt


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. April 2014)

Grade Django Unchained
9/10 Sehr geil gemacht; einer der besten Soundtracks zu einem Film imo


----------



## Abufaso (13. April 2014)

Rocky Teil 1. Ich vergebe 8/10. Hab ihn zum ersten Mal gesehen und er hat gut gefallen


----------



## sycron17 (13. April 2014)

Rio 2 gerade eben im kino


----------



## Schnitzelschale (13. April 2014)

Vorgestern Reservour Dogs. Wieder mal ein verdammt guter Tarantino-Streifen^^


----------



## debalz (14. April 2014)

Europa-Report 7,5/10

schöner Sci-Fi Streifen zum Thema gibt es Leben im All, ohne Hollywoodbombast - dafür mit "seriösem" Plot


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (14. April 2014)

Package mit Dolph Lundgren 7/10 Gehirn aus, Augen auf


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2014)

Das kleine Gespenst


----------



## debalz (14. April 2014)

The Colony 5/10
viel Potential verspielt...


----------



## Nemesis_AS (14. April 2014)

The Lego Movie 8/10  

Mit meinen Nachwuchs angeschaut. Man muss den Teils dämlich/trockenen bekannten "Lego" Humor gern haben, dann ist es ein Recht unterhaltsamer Film 
Als Familienfilm ganz OK


----------



## X2theZ (14. April 2014)

der hobbit - smaugs einöde 7/10


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2014)

Rio 2: 7/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (15. April 2014)

Rush - Alles für den Sieg 9/10
Obwohl ich kein F1 Fan bin fand ich den Film richtig spannend und auch bewegend. Ausgezeichnete Leistung von Daniel Brühl


----------



## BillDschirm (15. April 2014)

"Die Frau in Schwarz" 8/10 - habe mich teilweise schon ganz ordentlich erschrocken.


----------



## Re4dt (15. April 2014)

Lego Movie 15/10 
Herrlich gelacht im Kino. 
Soviel Liebe und die ganzen dummen Witze einfach klasse.


----------



## Kuhprah (16. April 2014)

Hab den vorgestern auch gesehen. Der hat schon was  Vor allem die vielen Details. Die haben an fast alles Gedacht. Und wie im echten LEben, die frühen Raumfahrerhelme waren unten auch immer gebrochen....


----------



## MOD6699 (16. April 2014)

Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games - 4/10 nix für mich


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. April 2014)

GoT - Staffel 3, Folge 9.
Fassungslos. Für mich, der weder die Bücher noch Spoiler liest, ein absolutes Highlight. 



Spoiler



Schade um meine Lieblings-MILF.


----------



## Hänschen (16. April 2014)

Die Eisprinzessin ... naja nur ein bisschen, dann wurde die unangenehme "ich muss meine gefährlichen Kräfte vor dem Volk verstecken Posse" zu peinlich/schmerzhaft - was will Disney da unseren Kindern beibringen ?


----------



## JPW (16. April 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Die Eisprinzessin ... naja nur ein bisschen, dann wurde die unangenehme "ich muss meine gefährlichen Kräfte vor dem Volk verstecken Posse" zu peinlich/schmerzhaft - was will Disney da unseren Kindern beibringen ?


 
Was? Ich kann nur empfehlen ihn auf Englisch mal ganz anzusehen. 
Meiner Meinung nach der beste Animationsfilm und der beste Disney Film... 
Idina Menzels "Let it Go"  ist einfach genial und die Story ist super. 
Disney nimmt sich dabei ja sogar selbst nicht so ernst und die Charaktere haben eine tolle Tiefe. 
Annas Entwicklung ist super und sie haben es geschafft mit Olaf Einen lustigen Nebencharakter zu schaffen der nicht nervt... 
Und Elsas Good Girl Crysis...  Also verstehe nicht, was daran peinlich ist. 
Manche interpretieren ja Homosexualität ihn ihre versteckten Fähigkeiten, was ich aber für absurd halte, denn es geht um die Liebe zwischen Geschwistern. 
Gerade das macht ja den Charme aus, dass es diesmal nicht den typischen Märchenprinz gibt.
Das vermeintlich kitschige Love is an Open door wirkt wenn man den Film Bis zu Ende sieht auch nochmal ganz anders. 

10/10

Ps: Dagegen ist Ich unverbesserlich nichts oder auch das Lego Movie. Frozen hat zurecht beide Oscars vor Ich unverbesserlich 2 abgeräumt, auch mit Let it go gegen "Happy".


----------



## Hänschen (17. April 2014)

Meinste ? 
Son Mist ... ich hab die DVD schon zurückgeschickt


----------



## Abufaso (17. April 2014)

The Da Vinci Code - Sakrileg. Bekommt von mir 7/10


----------



## JPW (18. April 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Meinste ?
> Son Mist ... ich hab die DVD schon zurückgeschickt


 
Es kann ja gut sein, dass er dir nicht gefällt. Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei dank verschieden, aber der extreme Erfolg im Kino kommt ja auch nicht von ungefähr...
Aber ganz ansehen wäre vielleicht gut gewesen, am Ende gibt's eben auch einen Twist und ab Olaf wird's auch nochmal lustiger.

Damit mein Post nicht OT ist:
-Machete: So abgedreht, dass er schon wieder gut ist.


----------



## orca113 (18. April 2014)

Sehe mir zur Zeit die Serie Heartland mit meiner Freundin an (ist Pferdekram) naja, ich bin nicht so die Zielgruppe der Serie aber ich mag Pferde und die Serie spielt in Kanada. Dort gibts immer hübsche Landschaftsaufnahmen usw... ist eben um der Freundin nen Gefallen zu tun. Mir gefällts aber auch ganz gut.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2014)

Der gestiefelte Kater: 6/10


----------



## Wiggo (19. April 2014)

Bad Company - gerade auf RTL


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. April 2014)

jOBS 8/10 Hat mir eigentlich sehr gut gefallen, nur hast finde ich zu früh aufgehört. (Wer den Film kennt wird wissen was ich meine.)


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (19. April 2014)

Die 3 Tage Des Condor


----------



## Rolk (19. April 2014)

Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn

Wohlwollende 4/10

Den Film würde ich bestenfalls als Einleitung für einen Nachfolger sehen.


----------



## beren2707 (19. April 2014)

Mary & Max - 9/10.

Wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Captn (20. April 2014)

Der große Gatsby 10/10

Ein wirklich brillanter Film.
DiCaprio war mal wieder total genial. Ich frage mich nur, warum der bis heute noch keinen Oscar bekommen hat.


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. April 2014)

Last Vegas echt lustig 9/10 mit top besetzung.


----------



## sfc (20. April 2014)

Sabotage mit Arnie

7,5 von 10


----------



## Abufaso (20. April 2014)

Terminator 3. Najaaa nicht ganz mein Fall. 5/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (20. April 2014)

The Counselor 6/10 habe mehr erwartet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2014)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2014)

The tree of Life: 7/10


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. April 2014)

Game of Thrones Staffel 2

Im Gegensatz zur ersten Staffel zieht sich die zweite ein wenig, aber zum Ende kommt doch noch richtig Fahrt ins Spiel. Highlight für mich war die Seefeuer Szene, sehr imposant umgesetzt. Auf jeden Fall ist GoT eine top Serie. 
Demnächst mache ich mich an die dritte Staffel.


----------



## clown44 (20. April 2014)

Habe mir gerade Noah im Kino angesehen.
Naja, kriegt von mir ne 6/10.


----------



## Monsjo (21. April 2014)

The Day of The Doctor 
Wenn man ein Whovian ist dann eine 11/10


----------



## YuT666 (21. April 2014)

Red Heat

Sehr brauchbarer 80er Arnie-Actioner mit dem gewissen Flair & einer Menge "Stars", die ich damals immer sehr gerne gesehen habe ... und auch heute noch.

9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2014)

Star Wars - Das Imperium schlägt zurück.
*
*


----------



## Metalic (21. April 2014)

The Thing  6/10

Kommt natürlich nicht an die Vorgänger ran, aber für das Gruseln zwischendurch mal ganz gut.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (21. April 2014)

Amazing Spider Man 2  8/10


----------



## YuT666 (21. April 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> The Thing  6/10
> 
> Kommt natürlich nicht an die Vorgänger ran, aber für das Gruseln zwischendurch mal ganz gut.



Über welchen Film redest du? Welcher Vorgänger???

Es gibt den 51er The Thing from Another World, den 1982er Carpenter-Klassiker und die 2011er Verfilmung, welche kein "Nachfolger" ist, sondern quasi die Vorgeschichte zum 1982er.


----------



## Metalic (21. April 2014)

Ganz genau die zwei meine ich


----------



## Monsjo (21. April 2014)

Der ist Kult! 
Alleine die Effekte waren damals großartig.


----------



## TechBone (22. April 2014)

Zur frage, welchen Film habt ihr gesehn. Also ich habe mal einen Film gesehen den ein 7/8 der Menschheit gesehen hat. 
Das nennt sich gangnam style. Und hat ungefähr 1,800,000,0 MiA. Views. 
Geh einfach auf Youtube suche: Officialpsy dann kommt der Kanal und dann auf Videos, sortieren nach beliebteste, dann müsste es kommen.  Auf jeden Fall hats 1,7 milliarden views als ich da war. 

Nur vor eins warne ich, das Video ist GEMA gesperrt, ihr müsst versuchen es mit einer anderen IP aufzurufen, das geht z.B. Mit Dem addon Anonymox, oder per umleitung wie www.hydemyass.com

So das war mein Film

Ich hoffe ich konnte auch ein wenig helfen.


----------



## X2theZ (22. April 2014)

inside wikileaks 5/10
naaaaaaaaja


----------



## Speed4Fun (22. April 2014)

Noah 2/10

Totaler Schwachsinn und Verstümmelung der Bibel-Geschichte


----------



## debalz (22. April 2014)

Secret Life of Walter Mitty  5/10

total überhypter Film, von dem die Amis glauben er habe Tiefgang - bis auf nette Bilder, überzeichnete Charaktere und 08/15 Lebenswahrheiten hat der Streifen imho aber nix zu bieten.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. April 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> Secret Life of Walter Mitty  5/10
> 
> total überhypter Film, von dem die Amis glauben er habe Tiefgang - bis auf nette Bilder, überzeichnete Charaktere und 08/15 Lebenswahrheiten hat der Streifen imho aber nix zu bieten.


 

Sehe ich auch so. 
Viele Sachen sind einfach so unlogisch, obwohl der Film den Anspruch hat, zumindest ein wenig, realistisch zu sein.
Einfach mal so kurz im Himalaya wandern bzw. Touren? Ohne trainiert in sowas zu sein? Impossible


----------



## ich558 (22. April 2014)

Game of Thrones Staffel 4 Episode 2- alter Verwalter die Folge macht wohl alle Zuschauer glücklich warum verrate ich lieber nicht  10/10


----------



## Monsjo (22. April 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Game of Thrones Staffel 4 Episode 2- alter Verwalter die Folge macht wohl alle Zuschauer glücklich warum verrate ich lieber nicht  10/10



Ich weiß was du meinst.


----------



## X2theZ (22. April 2014)

zu got s04e02


Spoiler



auch mit der freundin zuhause gesessen und nach dem attentat sofort uns gegenseitig angesehen, die faust geballt und "YESSS" gerufen xDDDDD


----------



## godfather22 (22. April 2014)

Gerade GoT S4 E2 10:10 einfach Hammer 
Hab am letzten Wochenende alle 3 Staffeln verschlungen und muss sagen das ist neben One Piece (ist ja was völlig anderes) die beste Serie die ich kenne.


----------



## ich558 (22. April 2014)

Heute oder morgen kommt Episode 3 übrigens 
edit sagt: Ist schon hersausen


----------



## orca113 (22. April 2014)

Am WE nochmal 96 Hours Taken.. 

 9/10


----------



## PCGHGS (24. April 2014)

2 Guns 7-8/10


----------



## MOD6699 (24. April 2014)

RoboCop - 6/10 kein Vegleich zum Original

Captain America 2 - 8/10 erstaunlicherweise sogar etwas besser als der erste

Suits - 10/10 gnaaah

Auch mit True Detective angefangen. Empfehlenswert! 8/10


----------



## jamie (24. April 2014)

Jackie Chan: Under Control.
Naja, ist halt sowas, was mit der Freundin gucken kann, wenn die auf solche Liebesfilme steht. Im Gegenzug wird man mit zwei wirklich hervorragenden Kämpfen belohnt.


----------



## MOD6699 (24. April 2014)

PS: Man of Tai Chi - 7/10 kann man sich mal angucken. Solider Kampfkunstfilm mit mal wieder einer anderen "Kampf"kunst. Jetzt folgt dann bald 47 Ronin. Was macht der Reeves eigentlich in Asien?


----------



## jamie (24. April 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> PS: Man of Tai Chi - 7/10 kann man sich mal angucken. Solider Kampfkunstfilm mit mal wieder einer anderen "Kampf"kunst. Jetzt folgt dann bald 47 Ronin. Was macht der Reeves eigentlich in Asien?


 
Ärsche treten. Die Russel Crowe Show: Mit Prügel um die Welt (Season 6, Episode 4) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios Deutschland


----------



## MOD6699 (24. April 2014)

Ja "filme machen und Musik"


----------



## X2theZ (25. April 2014)

true detectiv s01e01
die imdb-wertung von 9,4 hatte mich neugierig gemacht.
wenns so weiter geht und sich da mehr spannung noch aufbaut, könnte die serie ein kandiat sein, der sich in die reihe von bb, sons und got stellen darf 
fairnisshalber gegenüber der serie lass ich jetzt mal meine persönlich wertung weg. aber ich bleib dran, weil da könnt echt was geiles draus werden ^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. April 2014)

Crank 2 8,5/10 Krank aber gut


----------



## Arvanor (25. April 2014)

Kill Zombie - eine total abgedrehte Zombiekomödie aus den Niederlanden. 8/10 geb ich.


----------



## marvinj (25. April 2014)

Tränen der Sonne auf der guten Blue-Ray
Eine klare 10/10


----------



## Klarostorix (25. April 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Tränen der Sonne auf der guten Blue-Ray
> Eine klare 10/10


 
Den kenne ich auch. Finde den nicht wirklich gut. US-Pathos ohne Ende...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. April 2014)

Ride Along 9/10 sehr geil


----------



## Grim3001 (27. April 2014)

Transcendence 8/10


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2014)

Die Monster Uni: 8/10

Transcendence gucke ich mir irgendwann mal auf DVD an, die Kritiken haben mich abgehalten den Film im Kino zu gucken.


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. April 2014)

Transcendence 5/10 (wirkt trotz guter Darsteller wie ein B-Movie)


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. April 2014)

*Asterix & Obelix - Mission Kleopatra 5/10*

Die kultigen Gallier kann man einfach nicht als Realfilm umsetzen, zwar  habe ich mich bisweilen leidlich gut amüsieren können, aber irgendwie  wollte der Funke nicht so wirklich überspringen. Gerard Depardieu ist  als Obelix natürlich bestens besetzt, auch Monica Bellucci ist als  Kleopatra eine Augenweide und Claude Rich gefiel mir als weiser Druide  Miraculix aufgrund seiner selbstironischen Art ganz besonders, aber was  im Comic bestens funktioniert, muss noch lange nicht fürs Medium Film  gelten.

Ich glaube, die anderen Realverfilmungen lasse ich sausen, lieber weiterhin an die Trickfilme halten.


----------



## Zeus18 (27. April 2014)

Erneut Non-Stop. Ist einfach ein Klasse Film 

10/10

Ich warte nur noch bis es auf DVD heraus kommt.


----------



## beren2707 (27. April 2014)

Thor 2 - 5,5/10


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. April 2014)

Rec

8/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. April 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Thor 2 - 5,5/10



 Dem würde ich Monate nach dem Kinobesuch min noch ne 8 geben :o


----------



## Monsjo (27. April 2014)

Ist halt nichts für jeden.
Mein Onkel fand Cap 2 auch schlecht.


----------



## Trieb01 (27. April 2014)

Harry Potter heut im TV


----------



## MOD6699 (28. April 2014)

Ich persönlich finde die Thorfilme auch einfach nur grottig. Kämpfe hier, keiner weiß warum, ein paar dumme Sprüche dann wieder Kämpfe wo niemand weiß warum. Gut der 2. ist aber besser als der 1. mMn.


----------



## beren2707 (28. April 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Dem würde ich Monate nach dem Kinobesuch min noch ne 8 geben :o


 Ist mMn auch sehr subjektiv, aber ich fand den wirklich ziemlich schwach und vorhersehbar - irgendwie letztlich belanglos und ohne echte Höhepunkte, mit blassen Charakteren (nur Loki weiß zu gefallen) und austauschbaren Settings. 

Er hat seine typische Funktion als Blockbuster bei mir nicht erfüllt - da fand ich den ersten noch deutlich besser, auch wenn der schon Schwächen hatte und vlt. eine ~7/10 verdient.

Die Tribute von Panem 2 - 7/10


----------



## Monsjo (28. April 2014)

Also Thor bekommt bei mir eine 7/10, aber nur wegen Loki.


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2014)

> Ich warte nur noch bis es auf DVD heraus kommt.


Wah! DVD! Verbrennt sie, bevor sie Eier legt. 

@ Topic

Iron Man
8/10

Iron Man 2
7/10

Tony Stark und seine Sprüche! Er bleibt einfach mein Lieblingsphilanthrop!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. April 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wah! DVD! Verbrennt sie, bevor sie Eier legt.
> 
> @ Topic
> 
> ...



Kann dem ganzen Post ab  Auch wenn ich die Iron Man Filme besser bewertet hätte. 

Super 8: 7/10


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2014)

Gravity: 7/10

Wurde etwas enttäuscht. Habe mir den Film anders/besser vorgestellt.


----------



## Monsjo (28. April 2014)

Bis auf die Kamera hat der Film auch nichts besonderes.


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2014)

Dachte da gibt es ein richtiges Kammerspiel zwischen Bullock und CLooeny.

Aber 



Spoiler



der hat sich ja so früh verabschiedet.


----------



## orca113 (28. April 2014)

Gestern Abend auf DVD Sunshine weil ich den im TV verpasst hatte.

7/10


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2014)

Also Sunshine finde ich deutlich besser als Gravity. Besonders die Bilder und den Soundtrack.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (28. April 2014)

Non-Stop 9/10


----------



## energy85 (28. April 2014)

Transcendence


----------



## marvinj (29. April 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Tony Stark und seine Sprüche! Er bleibt einfach mein Lieblingsphilanthrop!


 

Gott segne äh Tony Stark


----------



## Disneyfreund (1. Mai 2014)

Der Delfin - Die Geschichte eines Träumers . 5/10

Sehr fantasievoller Animationsfilm mit Happy End.
Kommt einen eher wie ein Märchen vor.
Aber , jetzt kommt das große aber, mit einer wilden langen Verfolgungsjagd.
Die Kindern Albträume bereiten könnte.


----------



## ronrebell (1. Mai 2014)

Den aktuellen Tribute of Panem Streifen. War ganz nett.


----------



## AMD4EVA (1. Mai 2014)

Wake of Death


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Into The Wild* 10/10


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Mai 2014)

Tokarev 10/10 mit Nicolas Cage und Danny Glover


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2014)

Ich -  einfach unverbesserlich 2: 8/10


----------



## Bunny_Joe (1. Mai 2014)

Inglourious Basterds 8,5/10


----------



## Nulpe (1. Mai 2014)

Eben wieder Ice Age 3. Absolut verdiente 10/10 . Ich find die so gut gemacht


----------



## BennHi (1. Mai 2014)

Meinen neuen Lieblingsfim: V wie Vendetta  10,5/10


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

Battle of the Year ^^


----------



## bAsSt@rd (2. Mai 2014)

Paul - Ein Alien auf der Flucht 7/10


----------



## Lyran (2. Mai 2014)

Drive (2011) 09/10

genialer Soundtrack und bildgewaltig


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Mai 2014)

Star Trek Into Darkness (auf Deutsch) - 7/10 immer noch gut. Auf Englisch gibts ne 8/10.


----------



## malinaa (2. Mai 2014)

Transcendence mit Johnny Deep in der Hauptrolle


----------



## soth (2. Mai 2014)

Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica: Rebellion
Ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich dem geben soll 

Airplane!/Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug 
Einfach immer wieder lustig anzuschauen  9/10


----------



## clown44 (2. Mai 2014)

Transcendence 7/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. Mai 2014)

Ronin 9,5/10 sehr guter Film!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Mai 2014)

Person of interest  absolut geil die serie.


----------



## Abufaso (2. Mai 2014)

Flight, mit Denzel Washington. 7/10
Ganz anders als erwartet ^^


----------



## soth (3. Mai 2014)

Kara no Kyōkai - Mirai Fukuin
Fügt sich imho sehr gut in die Reihe ein, ist gewohnt gut animiert und glänzt eigentlich in allen anderen Bereichen ebenfalls. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es "nur" eine Side-Story und das "Ende" zieht sich, wenn man das so sagen kann.
Trotzdem noch (sehr) gut 8/10


----------



## beren2707 (3. Mai 2014)

Der Hobbit 2 - 7/10

Und das ist noch gnädig. MMn keineswegs besser als der erste Teil, im Vergleich zu den HdR-Teilen eine echte Enttäuschung.


----------



## kingsvn (3. Mai 2014)

Für immer Single mit Zac Afron


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Mai 2014)

*Fack ju, Göhte* 4/10

Himmelschreiend blöder Film - und den mir grundsätzlich sympathisch aufspielenden Elyas M'Barek trifft noch nichtmals eine Schuld an diesem Rohrkrepierer. Kann man wahrscheinlich nur drüber lachen, wenn man selbst gerade irgendwas zwischen 12-16 ist, und zur Schule geht. Wenn die hier gezeigten Abläufe an einer Schule - Leistungsverweigerung ohne Wenn und Aber, null Respekt vor Lehrern und Gossensprache im Minutentakt - aber Normalität sein sollten, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## Monsjo (3. Mai 2014)

Der Film kommt ziemlich nah an meine alte Schule ran. Deswegen hatte ich auch viel Spaß.
7/10


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

MUD ...war echt gut


----------



## godfather22 (3. Mai 2014)

Getaway... 1/10 
Der billigste Film den ich je gesehen hab. Flache story, billige Umsetzung und Selena Gomez war einfach nur nervig.
Einen Punkt kriegt er weil er nicht besonders lang war


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. Mai 2014)

Superbad


6,5/10 Natürlich keinen besonders hohen Intellektuellen Wert, kann man sich aber durchaus mal geben. Gab ein paar lustige Stellen und vor allem wurden nicht alle Gags schon im Trailer verbraten.

Das ist ja bei Komödien in letzter Zeit leider häufiger der Fall


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Last Boy Scout - Das Ziel ist Überleben* 8,5/10

"Ich glaube, ich habe heute Nacht ein Eichhörnchen geknallt, und weiß es nur nicht mehr!" 

Ein echter Evergreen mittlerweile, der an sich nie langweilig wird oder altert. Kann man sich dank der verdammt  coolen und toughen Sprüche, der optimalen Mischung aus Action und  Comedy, sowie der passenden Chemie der beiden Hauptdarsteller immer mal  wieder geben. Leider wurde hier nie ein Sequel realisiert, der hätte es  echt mal verdient gehabt!


----------



## Mottekus (4. Mai 2014)

Ein Tick anders...6/10


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Mai 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das ist auch einer meiner Lieblinge von Bruce Willis.
"Machs nochmal und ich schlag dich tot!"


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2014)

D.O.A. - Dead or Alive 4/10


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

Inception 9/10, liebe solche filme !


----------



## YuT666 (4. Mai 2014)

Gang Wars von '76 mit dem "Überschauspieler" Warhawk Tanzania ...

So schei*e, dass er schon wieder gut ist ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2014)

The Punisher Dirty Laundry


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. Mai 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Punisher Dirty Laundry



Nur den Ausschnitt oder den ganzen Film?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Nur den Ausschnitt oder den ganzen Film?


 
Den ganzen Film. The Punisher: Dirty Laundry


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte es so gerne, dass Thomas Jane nochmal in seine Paraderolle schlüpft.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich hätte es so gerne, dass Thomas Jane nochmal in seine Paraderolle schlüpft.


 
Ich auch, vielleicht kommt ja noch was.


----------



## soth (5. Mai 2014)

Gintama: Shinyaku Benizakura-hen
Warum habe ich den erst so spät gefunden  8/10


----------



## MOD6699 (5. Mai 2014)

Witching und Bitching (nein nicht was ihr denkt...^^)- B-Movie. 7/10 Bin ja eigentlich kein B Movie fan da ich viele einfach nur grottenschlecht gemacht finde. Dieser hier hat mich aber doch positiv überrascht. Auch wenn er zum schluss wieder ins übliche b Movie Raster zurückfällt schmälert das meine Wertung nicht. Habe mich gut unterhalten gefühlt. Keine Angst es ist wirklich nur ein Film über Hexen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2014)

Uff, das waren ne Menge:

- Thor
- 7 Psychos
- Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 2 [3D]
- Turbo [3D]
- District 9 

Alles auf Blu Ray natürlich. Das ist man seinen Augen ja schuldig.


----------



## Monsjo (5. Mai 2014)

Lohnt sich der zweite Teil vom Fleischbällchen?


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2014)

Wie bei allen Fortsetzungen gehen auch hier die Meinungen extrem auseinander. Mir persönlich hat er gut gefallen, und ich fand ihn ganz witzig.


----------



## Nulpe (5. Mai 2014)

Kann den zweiten Teil von Fleischbaellchen auch bestens empfehlen. Hab letztens Zack and Miri make a porno gesehen. 5/10 typischer ich-liebe-dich-und-merke-es-spaeter-film. Aber dafuer ist echt oft **** drinne.


----------



## marvinj (5. Mai 2014)

Nulpe schrieb:


> Kann den zweiten Teil von Fleischbaellchen auch bestens empfehlen. Hab letztens Zack and Miri make a porno gesehen. 5/10 typischer ich-liebe-dich-und-merke-es-spaeter-film. Aber dafuer ist echt oft **** drinne.


 Oh gott, da dreh ich mich lieber um und lauf gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz schnell weg


----------



## kingsvn (5. Mai 2014)

Intime


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Mai 2014)

Fanboys 9/10 sehr lustig


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

zwei vom alten schlag. ein paar gute sprüche drin.. und kim basinger


----------



## YuT666 (6. Mai 2014)

Moon 44

Einer meiner Faves ... und für mich persönlich Emmerichs bester Film. Ausserdem war Michael Paré nie wieder so gut wie hier als kettenrauchender Space-Cop.

9.5/10


----------



## Mottekus (6. Mai 2014)

Fack Ju Goethe....war ganz nett. 7/10


----------



## troppa (9. Mai 2014)

Redline: 2/10 Geschwindigkeitesgefühl??? Nee, wir lassen alles einfach doppelt so schnell laufen, austauschbare Charaktere, jedes erdenkliche Klischee und Schwarze Logik-Löcher inklu... 2 Punkte für die 2 letzten ganz brauchbaren Rennen. Wo war eigentlich der brillante 7.1 Sound? 

Rush:  10/10 Geschwindigkeit..... VRÖÖÖÖMMMM, Da habts Ihr alle Möglichkeiten und macht echt was draus... Die Story hätte sich Keiner besser ausdenken können. Zudem erklärt der Film, warum es bei Ferrari keine Probefahrten gibt... 

Ender's Game: 9.5/10 Gunbuster trifft Supreme Commander trifft Starship Troopers. Endet leider ziemlich abrupt, zwar wie im Buch, mit offenen Ende. Aber hier hätte man ein wenig mehr Ender's Beweggründe beleuchten können, anstatt dem Zuschauer die Fakten,  förmlich um die Ohren zuhauen. Schließlich trifft er ja eine Entscheidung, deren Tragweite nicht einmal für ihn (als "the Brain") absehbar sind. Aber das ist Kritik auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Captn (10. Mai 2014)

The Game 10/10

Ein schon etwas älterer Film mit Michael Douglas, aber der hat es echt in sich. Bis zum Schluss weiß man nicht wirklich, was nun für ein Spiel eigentlich gespielt wird.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. Mai 2014)

21 Jump Street 8,5/10 Sehr lustig, freue mich total auf den Nachfolger


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2014)

The Muppets 2 Most Wanted.


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2014)

Upside Down 6/10

nettes Sci-Fi Märchen mit Kirsten Dunst


----------



## sHagooN (12. Mai 2014)

Transcendence 7/10


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Mai 2014)

Jack Ryan :Shadow Recruit - 6/10 leider völlig langweilig und somit auch nicht wirklich interessant. Keine Ahnung warum ich noch 6 Punkte vergebe^^


----------



## Metalic (12. Mai 2014)

Gestern Abend im Fernsehen: Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand.

War so unglaublich spannend und gut gemacht, dass ich bei der Hälfte des Films eingeschlafen bin


----------



## Speed4Fun (12. Mai 2014)

Metalic schrieb:


> Gestern Abend im Fernsehen: Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand.
> 
> War so unglaublich spannend und gut gemacht, dass ich bei der Hälfte des Films eingeschlafen bin


 
Aaaaaahhhhh, dir haben wir also zu verdanken, dass die diesen Schrott jetzt 100x wiederholen...


----------



## kero81 (12. Mai 2014)

Endlich mal Zombieland gesehen. 15/10


----------



## BlackNeo (12. Mai 2014)

Hab grade die Eiskönigin - Völlig unverfroren gesehen. Kam mir recht kurz vor, die Songs waren aber klasse und ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal Demi Lovato hören würde, aber Let it go gefällt mir super.

Dazu noch die tollen Charaktere (Die Trolle waren super knuffig ) und die Verdammt guten Landschaften und Animationen machen den Film super. 9/10


----------



## JPW (12. Mai 2014)

Ja der hat mir auch sehr gefallen, habe ja ein paar Seiten vorher schon viel dazu geschrieben. 

Aber die Demi Lovato Version finde ich nicht so toll. Dann doch lieber das Original mit Idina Menzel, die kann als Broadway Star auch ohne Auto-Tune gut singen...


----------



## BlackNeo (13. Mai 2014)

Jup, jetzt wo ich beides mal etwas gehört habe finde ich das original auch deutlich besser.


----------



## Contor (13. Mai 2014)

Transcendenz
8/10 
Kann man sich durchaus anschauen allerdings ist das keine Spitzenleistung vom Depp


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2014)

Spawn.


----------



## YuT666 (13. Mai 2014)

Wolfen

Immer noch ein geiles Teil ...

9.5/10


----------



## Disneyfreund (14. Mai 2014)

Tim und Struppi und das Geheimnis um das goldene Vlies :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x8cOHJWFjBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tim und Struppi und die blauen Orangen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxDCOJgGYQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beide sind super auch wenn sie nicht die neuesten sind

Der mit den goldenen Vlies ist einen tacken besser als der mit den blauen Orangen.


----------



## milesdavis (14. Mai 2014)

Grand Budapest Hotel

Schwer zu bewerten, da ich noch nie etwas Vergleichbares gesehen habe.

Kann ihn nur empfehlen!


----------



## ManChild (14. Mai 2014)

Die Eiskönigin - Völlig Unverfroren 8/10


----------



## Speed4Fun (14. Mai 2014)

@Disneyfreund:

Wo gibt es den alten Strim und Tuppi denn zu kaufen? Sehr, sehr cool.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2014)

Star Wars Teil 3 & Teil 4.


----------



## danomat (14. Mai 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Star Wars Teil 3 & Teil 4.


Ich hoff doch sehr du meinst damit auch kreig der sterne und imperium schlägt zurück 

Ich bin mal wieder bei mission impossible. Heute folgt teil 2


----------



## ich558 (14. Mai 2014)

Game of Thrones Staffel 4 Episode 6 wieder mal 10/10


----------



## Captn (14. Mai 2014)

10/10 Drive

Ein absolut genialer Film, nie etwas derart Vergleichbares gesehen und der Soundtrack erst


----------



## YuT666 (15. Mai 2014)

Alien 3

Wusste damals ab den frühen 90ern lange nicht, was ich von Alien 3 halten soll. Einerseits gab es Neuerungen, andererseits war ich etwas vor den Kopf gestossen, wenn man Aliens mehr mochte als Alien. Mittlererweile kann ich mir aus dem Film einige Sachen ziehen, die mich ansprechen, aber das "Liebesgeturtel" zwischen Weaver & Dance gehört definitiv nicht dazu.

7.5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2014)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Disneyfreund (15. Mai 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> @Disneyfreund:
> 
> Wo gibt es den alten Strim und Tuppi denn zu kaufen? Sehr, sehr cool.



Hier gibt es die 

Hier der link mit den Tim und Struppi und die blauen Orangen 

http://www.amazon.de/Tim-Struppi-Or...ywords=tim+und+struppi+und+die+blauen+orangen

Tim und Struppi und das goldene Vließ:

Tim und Struppi - Das Original - Das Geheimnis um das goldene Vlies limitierte DVD & Blu-ray Edition: Amazon.de: Jean-Pierre Talbot, Georges Wilson, Georges Loriot, Jean-Jacques Vierne: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info, werde sie mir bestellen. 

Habe heute einen freien Tag gehabt und mit der Herzensdame den neuen Godzilla angeschaut: 6/10

Leider hatte Walt (Breaking Bad) nur einen kurzen halbstündigen Auftritt.


----------



## soth (15. Mai 2014)

Patema Inverted

Konsequente Fortsetzung der ONA, die Story hätte man allerdings noch etwas ausbauen können. 7/10


----------



## YuT666 (15. Mai 2014)

Das Schreckenskabinett des Dr. Phibes

Vincent Price ist zwar schon lange tot, aber trotzdem "unsterblich" ...

9.5/10


----------



## Speed4Fun (16. Mai 2014)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Vincent Price ist zwar schon lange tot, aber trotzdem "unsterblich" ...


 
Empfehlenswert: Der Rabe - Duell der Magier, Ruhe Sanft GmbH

Mit Vincent Price und Peter Lorre (+ Boris Karloff)


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor kurzem *Predator* auf Blu gesehen, einer  dieser unverwüstlichen Klassiker mit der wohl größten Ansammlung von  Testosteron auf zwei Beinen ever... Dabei direkt mal wieder  festgestellt, was Jesse Ventura als "Blaine" doch für ein endcooler  Motherfucker war... 
 "I ain't got time to bleed!"


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Mai 2014)

Das Bourne Vermächtnis - Jeremy Renner macht seine Sache zwar sehr gut und gefällt in der Rolle eines weiteren Treadstone Agenten, allerdings fehlt halt trotzdem irgendwie Matt Damon als Jason Bourne. Die Story war ganz ok und ist recht gut an die vorherigen drei Teile angeknüpft, auch wenn hier und da m.E. etwas Story-Flickschusterei betrieben wurde. Ein fünfter Bourne Film mit Renner/Damon/Norton/???(guten Schauspieler hier einsetzen) als Abschluss wäre schon cool.


----------



## kero81 (16. Mai 2014)

Verblendung 10/10
Der hätte gerne noch drei Stunden länger gehen können. Fande den durchgehend gut!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Verblendung


 
Welchen? Das schwedische Original oder den von Fincher mit Daniel Craig? Wobei... die fand ich ja alle gut.


----------



## kero81 (16. Mai 2014)

Den mit James Blond.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (17. Mai 2014)

Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall auch mal die schwedischen Verfilmungen anschauen. Noomi Rapace fand ich da sogar noch sympathischer als Lisbeth Salander. 

Gomorrha - Reise in das Reich der Camorra - Einer der authentischsten Filme über die italienische Mafia meiner Meinung nach. Kein Wunder dass Autor Saviano seit Erscheinen seines gleichnamigen Buches nicht mehr auf die Straße gehen kann und untertauchen musste...


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Mai 2014)

Godzilla 8,5/10.
Ich steh einfach auf stumpfe Action und Soldatenparts in Filmen.
Und Godzilla ist einfach nur badass
Aber den Film muss man auf jeden Fall im Kino schauen, damit der Schrei auch so imposant rüberkommt wie er ist.


----------



## Metalic (17. Mai 2014)

Habe ich mir gerade im Kino angesehen.
Habe deutlich mehr erwartet vom Film. Klar wenn Godzilla das erste Mal seinen Schrei raus lässt ist schon cool. Aber der Film an sich war nun nicht der Bringer. Finde ich.

Allein die Tatsache, den großartigsten Schauspieler des Films keine 30 Min zu zeigen.


----------



## troppa (18. Mai 2014)

Spawn 3/10 - Oh Ha, das Beste an dem Film ist der Soundtrack. Die Story ist öde und die Effekte aus heutiger Sicht grottig und das mit 40 mio Budget. Das es damals schon besser gegangen haben muss zeigt Jurassic Park der vier Jahre älter ist, aber die Effekte heute noch ansehnlich sind. 2 Stunden Painkiller sind besser investiert.

M.A.R.K. 13 – Hardware 9/10 - Kleiner feiner B-Movie. Bugdet nur 1/20 von Spawn. Soundtrack supi. Cameo von Lemmy. Für mich eindeutig die bessere Comicverfilmung.

The Broken Circle (Breakdown) 9.5/10 - Hab den Film eigentlich nur wegen dem Hammersoundtrack gekauft. Dramas sind nicht so mein Ding, aber die Art, wie der Film die eigentlich ziemlich traurige Story erzählt ist toll und knetet den Zuschauer mit den vielen Vor- und Rückblenden richtig durch ein Gefühlsmischmaschine.


----------



## N00bler (18. Mai 2014)

Bad Neighbor.

Habe mir mehr erhofft der Knaller war es nicht unbedingt.


----------



## AndreNotSure (18. Mai 2014)

“Ein riskanter Plan“ von 2012 bei Amazon Prime...fing gut an um sich dann in eine  mittelmäßige und unglaubwürdige  Geschichte zu verwandeln...


----------



## AndreNotSure (18. Mai 2014)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Alien 3
> 
> Wusste damals ab den frühen 90ern lange nicht, was ich von Alien 3 halten soll. Einerseits gab es Neuerungen, andererseits war ich etwas vor den Kopf gestossen, wenn man Aliens mehr mochte als Alien. Mittlererweile kann ich mir aus dem Film einige Sachen ziehen, die mich ansprechen, aber das "Liebesgeturtel" zwischen Weaver & Dance gehört definitiv nicht dazu.
> 
> 7.5/10


 
Hast du die normale Fassung gesehen oder die extended ? Die geht 31 Min.  länger...


----------



## Basell (18. Mai 2014)

Habe gestern 

Yu-Gi-OH der Film geschaut


----------



## Jabberwocky (19. Mai 2014)

Fanboys 8/10
Für einen Star Wars Fan wie mich der Star Trek nicht mag einfach top 

Godzilla 4/10
Die Vier Punkte gibts nur weil die Monster einfach genial gemacht sind. Der Rest ist einfach nur langweiliges Evakuierungs und Army Gedüns den keinen interessiert und für ein paar kurze Momente kommen dann noch so nebenbei paar Monster vor 


Dustin91 schrieb:


> Aber den Film muss man auf jeden Fall im Kino schauen, damit der Schrei auch so imposant rüberkommt wie er ist.


Tinnitus Inbegriffen  Wirklich selten so einen lauten Film im Kino gesehen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Mai 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Fanboys 8/10 Für einen Star Wars Fan wie mich der Star Trek nicht mag einfach top   Godzilla 4/10 Die Vier Punkte gibts nur weil die Monster einfach genial gemacht sind. Der Rest ist einfach nur langweiliges Evakuierungs und Army Gedüns den keinen interessiert und für ein paar kurze Momente kommen dann noch so nebenbei paar Monster vor   Tinnitus Inbegriffen  Wirklich selten so einen lauten Film im Kino gesehen.



Fanboys war klasse, hab ich mittlerweile schon 2 mal geguckt.  

@T Zwar kein Film, aber ein paar Folgen Justified und Luther, amazon Prime machst möglich. ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2014)

Fluch der Karibik - Fremde Gezeiten

10/10


----------



## ich558 (19. Mai 2014)

Gameof thrones Staffel 4 Episode 7

Gott war ich schockiert als ich im WWW zufällig gelesen habe "In dieser Folge stirbt (Spoiler)"  voller sorge um meinen Lieblingsschauspieler Schau ich also die Folge in ständiger Sorge um diesen aber Gott sei Dank starb eine andere nicht gaaanz so bedeutende Person - dennoch überraschend 

9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2014)

Resident Evil - Retribution


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2014)

Wie ist denn das Angebot so von Amazon Prime? Also diesem Instant Video Dingens... Lohnt es sich alleine dafür eine Prime Mitgliedschaft abzuschliessen?


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2014)

Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an.

8/10


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Angebot so von Amazon Prime? Also diesem Instant Video Dingens... Lohnt es sich alleine dafür eine Prime Mitgliedschaft abzuschliessen?


 
Also ich habe Prime Student schon 1,5 Jahre und nun kam Prime Instant Video dazu.
Ich finde das Angebot eigtl. echt gut, aber ich habe keinen Vergleich zu anderen Diensten.
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie aktuell Filme bei anderen Portalen sind, aber z.B. World War Z gibts schon zu streamen und der ist ja ungefähr n Jahr alt.


----------



## Painkiller (20. Mai 2014)

Fack Ju Göhte: 8/10

Einer der wenigen guten deutschen Filme!


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Mai 2014)

Captain Phillips - 7/10


----------



## robbe (21. Mai 2014)

Godzilla (2014)  5,5/10

War nicht so pralle, hab aufgrund der Wertungen deutlich mehr erwartet. Wieder ein Film der fast nur von seinen Effekten lebt. Der Patriotismus trieft wie üblich aus allen Ritzen, und die Story gibt auch nicht sonderlich viel her.


----------



## Arvanor (21. Mai 2014)

Bad Ass 2 mit Dani Trejo. Geiler Film. 9/10


----------



## ich558 (21. Mai 2014)

robbe schrieb:


> Godzilla (2014)  5,5/10  War nicht so pralle, hab aufgrund der Wertungen deutlich mehr erwartet. Wieder ein Film der fast nur von seinen Effekten lebt. Der Patriotismus trieft wie üblich aus allen Ritzen, und die Story gibt auch nicht sonderlich viel her.



Ich versteh nicht wieso man sich solche Filme anschaut und sich dann über die Story beschweren kann. So ein Film überzeug NUR durch Effekte und Patriotismus was einem von vor Beginn eigentlich klar sein sollte 

9/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (21. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wieso man sich solche Filme anschaut und sich dann über die Story beschweren kann. So ein Film überzeug NUR durch Effekte und Patriotismus was einem von vor Beginn eigentlich klar sein sollte
> 
> 9/10


Naja mit solch einem Ausmass an Patriotismus habe ich schon nicht gerechnet. Aber für mich war das Problem dass für einen Film der Godzilla heisst einfach viel zu wenig Godzilla drin vorkommt.


----------



## robbe (21. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wieso man sich solche Filme anschaut und sich dann über die Story beschweren kann. So ein Film überzeug NUR durch Effekte und Patriotismus was einem von vor Beginn eigentlich klar sein sollte
> 
> 9/10


 
Grade wegen der guten Wertungen hab ich mich darauf eingestellt, dieses mal keinen USA-Werbefilm mit Billigstory zu sehen. Bei einer IMDB von <6,0 hätte ich ihn genauso erwartet, wie er nunmal ist. Hätte zwar nichts an meiner persönlichen Wertung geändert, wäre aber nach dem Film weit weniger enttäuscht gewesen.


----------



## YuT666 (22. Mai 2014)

Mark of the Vampire

Bela Lugosi ist Gott.

9/10


Der müde Tod

Einer der besten Filme von Fritz Lang.

9.5/10


----------



## marcus022 (22. Mai 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Tinnitus Inbegriffen  Wirklich selten so einen lauten Film im Kino gesehen.


 
Dann geh ich zum Personal und sage sie sollen ihn leiser stellen. 


The Wolf of Wall Street 8/10
Ich hätte ihm auch gerne mehr Punkte gegeben weil ich auf solche Filme stehe aber irgendwo war er dann doch etwas träge

Rogue Trader - Die Nick Lesson Story 10/10 
Basiert auf einer wahren Begebenheit und McGregor mal wieder klasse

Owning Mahowny 9/10
Basiert meines Wissens auch auf einer wahren Begebenheit bin mir aber grad nicht sicher.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (22. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YUPCwWvigw&list=PL-9qiMf_Dqe64A7l998iUnloDdI4p_v8x#

Kurzfilm   10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2014)

Paranormal Activity: Die Gezeichneten


----------



## debalz (26. Mai 2014)

Godzilla 8/10

klassisches Popcornkino mit epischen Momenten, auch der Patriotismus hält sich imho in Grenzen - vor allem Godzilla himself findet nach der Emmerich-Version eine würdige Inszenierung, ich sage nur Alpha-Predator


----------



## keinnick (26. Mai 2014)

Scarface (mal wieder)  9/10


----------



## MOD6699 (26. Mai 2014)

Prometheus - 7/10 neu als BR gekauft


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2014)

The Panther mit Alain Deloin


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (26. Mai 2014)

The Green Hornet 9/10 bestimmt zum 10. mal gesehen, aber immer noch gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2014)

Die Klapperschlange


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2014)

Batman: The Dark Knight Returns  Teil 1 und 2
9 / 10


----------



## Jabberwocky (30. Mai 2014)

A Million Ways to Die in the West  9/10
Einfach genial, MacFarlanes Humor trifft genau meinen Geschmack...
"Grundgütiger..."


----------



## Captn (30. Mai 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> A Million Ways to Die in the West  9/10
> Einfach genial, MacFarlanes Humor trifft genau meinen Geschmack...
> "Grundgütiger..."



Den hab ich gestern auch gesehen . Einfach genial der Film 10/10.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (30. Mai 2014)

Godzilla (2014) 8/10

The Amazing Spiderman 2  9/10

X-Men 2 - Zukunft ist Vergangenheit  6/10

Also Godzilla fand ich richtig gut. Es hatte genau die richtige mischung aus Action und Story.
Und das Sie das alte Japanische Design genommen haben, gibt nen Extra Punkt. 

Bei Spiderman war ich sehr Unterhalten.
Die länge des Films hat mich nicht gestört, da Sie gut gefüllt wurde. Einziges Manko, der Hauptdarsteller ist ne richtige Heulsuse und das gefällt mir garnicht. 

Und zu guter letzt X-Men.
Fand ihn deutlich schlechter als den Vorgänger.
Irgendwie bin ich nicht bei der Stange geblieben.
Kann nicht direkt sagen warum, weil ich mich eigentlich darauf gefreut habe.
Vielleicht beim nächsten Teil.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (31. Mai 2014)

X-Men Zukunft ist Vergangenheit - richtig gut 9/10


----------



## Arvanor (31. Mai 2014)

I, Frankenstein. War imo in Ordnung, 8 von 10 Punkten. Ich hätte mir noch ein wenig mehr Action und mehr noch etwas mehr Story gewünscht. Hmm muss ich mir wohl mal die Comics anschauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2014)

Django mit Franco Nero.


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Juni 2014)

Edge of tomorrow 8/10


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Juni 2014)

The Lego Movie - 8/10


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2014)

Wolf of Wallstreet [Blu-Ray] 9/10

Mir erschließt sich nicht warum der Leo dafür keinen Oscar bekommen hat. Ich fand die Darstellung echt grandios!


----------



## IqpI (2. Juni 2014)

A million ways to die in the west 6/10

Ich fand den Film stellenweise langweilig, die Witze waren teilweise platt. Öfter mal stirbt jemand aus dem nichts, was dann aber auch nur mäßig witzig War. Also ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2014)

Das Grauen.


----------



## X2theZ (2. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wolf of Wallstreet [Blu-Ray] 9/10
> 
> Mir erschließt sich nicht warum der Leo dafür keinen Oscar bekommen hat. Ich fand die Darstellung echt grandios!


 
hihihi ^^

jo, das war ja auf der einen seite ganz witzig am tag nach den oscar-verleihungen.
da gabs ja direkt dieses meme:
"leos leben wird verfilmt - genre: drama und es handelt davon, dass er keinen oscar bekommt - der schauspieler, der leo in diesem film spielt, bekommt einen oscar" XD

ich persönlich hätt ihm ja auch spätestens bei diesem film einen gegönnt.


----------



## Nulpe (2. Juni 2014)

Kann Lego - The Movie auch 8/10 geben. Echt sehr gut und witzig gemacht. ^^


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Juni 2014)

Vergessen: Badass 2 - 6/10 ganz nett aber auch nicht mehr als der erste Teil


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2014)

Fluch der Karibik  - Fremde Gezeiten 10/10.


----------



## ich558 (2. Juni 2014)

Game of Thrones Staffel 4 Episode 8........... Megashock zum Schluss das war ja fast krasser als Red und Purple Wedding 

10/10- hoffentlich stirbt xy in 9 nicht


----------



## Metalic (3. Juni 2014)

Game of Thrones Staffel 1 Episode 1-3.

Habe endlich mal damit angefangen weil so viele Leute davon schwärmen.
Muss schon sagen, nach den ersten drei Folgen... Ich brauch mehr!!!


----------



## Framinator (3. Juni 2014)

Star Wars Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter.


----------



## NicoGermanman (3. Juni 2014)

In Time, war ganz gut 7/10


----------



## MOD6699 (3. Juni 2014)

True Detective (Folge 7) - 11/10 Endphase


----------



## YuT666 (3. Juni 2014)

The Omega Man

Nur minimal "schlechter" als die erste Verfilmung des Themas (mit Vincent Price). Ich mag Heston einfach.

9/10


----------



## X2theZ (3. Juni 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> True Detective (Folge 7) - 11/10 Endphase



AUJA!!!
die serie gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut! echt geil!
kann den donnerstag schon kaum mehr erwarten ^^
wirds da eigentlich eine zweite staffel geben?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Juni 2014)

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe: Ja, aber mit einem neuen Team.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2014)

The Fog - Nebel des Grauens


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2014)

Gerade 3 Days to Kill am gucken. Mann, der gefällt mir. Bis jetzt 10/10.


----------



## ich558 (3. Juni 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Gerade 3 Days to Kill am gucken. Mann, der gefällt mir. Bis jetzt 10/10.



Soso gerade dabei also 

Dem geb ich ne 8/10


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2014)

Jetzt isser aus. Hatte für mich die richtige Kombi aus Action und Humor. Werd den morgen bestimmt wieder einlegen und gucken.


----------



## Disneyfreund (3. Juni 2014)

Tim und Struppi - Das Geheimnis der Einhorn 9/10.

Kann Ihn nur weiterempfehlen.

War auch schon im Kino in 3D.

Und jetzt habe ich Ihn zum 3ten mal schon gesehen.


----------



## Rolk (4. Juni 2014)

Ip Man
9/10

Endlich mal wieder einen Volltreffer gelandet.


----------



## Metalic (5. Juni 2014)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Lohnt es sich bei Game of Thrones den Aufpreis von der Dvd zur Bluray zu zahlen? Die Serie ist ja relativ "preisstabil". Ich warte auf die passenden Angebote


----------



## ich558 (5. Juni 2014)

Oh ja GoT ist sehr bildgewaltig die Bluray hat da echt nochmal mortz auf die Kacke


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. Juni 2014)

Manch einem fällt aber bei den BR's der schläfrige Ton der deutschen Synchronisation auf, da sie auf die 25 Bilder der DVD gemastert wurden. Mir selbst ist es vor allem bei der dritten Staffel aufgefallen. Da sind einige Stimmen schon ordentlich verzerrt hier und da. Ansonsten ist der Rest vom Sound und Bild top. Auf englisch sind die Stimmen ebenso wie sie sein sollten...


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (5. Juni 2014)

The wolf of wallstreet 7,5/10 Hätte etwas mehr Wallstreet und weniger Hangover erwartet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2014)

Der Profi mit Jean Paul Belmondo.


----------



## Weedies (5. Juni 2014)

Die linke und die Rechte Hand des Teufels. Der absolute Kultstreifen


----------



## Arvanor (5. Juni 2014)

47 Ronin - War okay. 7 von 10 geb ich.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Juni 2014)

1/3 und 2/3 vom Hobbit.
Wird der Vorlage nicht gerecht und wurde "Hollywood'ed". 3/10.


----------



## MOD6699 (6. Juni 2014)

Zulu - 8/10 ok diesmal hol ich etwas weiter aus. Ich fand ihn klasse. mag sein das er evtl. etwas schläfrig manchmal rüber kommt. Aber mir macht das gar nichts. Beeindruckend finde ich wie die 3 Polizisten (Bloom, Whittaker, den 3. kenn ich nicht) harmonieren. das finde ich bei manchen Filmen richtig gut gemacht (4 Brüder z.b.). da können die auch noch so unterschiedlich sein. Man klatscht denen ne erfundene Vorgeschichte und man glaubt diese auch sofort. Zudem vermittelt der Film für mich nicht unbedingt Hollywood.

Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

Louis der Geizkragen mit Louis de Funès


----------



## DaBlackSheep (6. Juni 2014)

R.I.P.D. - Rest in Peace Department

War ganz nett


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. Juni 2014)

Machete 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2014)

Louis und seine außerirdischen Kohlköpfe


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Juni 2014)

Der Pate

Muss man da noch was sagen? 12/10


----------



## kero81 (8. Juni 2014)

Predators 7/10 War ganz OK. Einmal schauen reicht aber, nochmal muss ich den nicht sehen.


----------



## Arvanor (8. Juni 2014)

Robocop in der neuen Version 7/10. War imo in Ordnung auch wenn am Ende ein wenig dezent übertrieben wurde.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Brücke von Arnheim* (Blu-ray, Uncut)

Absoluter  Klassiker mit einem Staraufgebot, welches sich die Klinke in die Hand  gibt - die Inszenierung ist Top Notch und muss sich, mMn, auch  heutzutage nicht verstecken, vor  allen Dingen die Häuserkämpfe und die titelgebende Schlacht um die  Brücke von Arnheim sind auf den Siedepunkt dargestellt. Und in einer  Zeit ohne CGI (1977) rummst und kracht es irgendwie nochmals eine ganze  gefühlte Ecke heftiger.

Wenn  ich überhaupt etwas zu kritisieren habe, dann allerhöchstens Robert  Redford als stets gutgelaunten US Army General mit der obligatorischen  Zigarre zwischen den Zähnen, der die ganze Chose als großen  Abenteuerspielplatz betrachtet, aber ernsthaft verärgert ist man nicht,  denn dafür ist R. R. einfach zu grundsympathisch aufspielend. Fein auch  Anthony Hopkins lange, bevor er mit dem "Schweigen der Lämmer" seinen  späten Durchbruch feiern konnte.
Klares  Highlight: Der damals 47j. Sean Connery als Major General Urquhart -  wie schon bei "Jagd auf Roter Oktober" strahlt er genau diese Autorität  und Attitüde aus, die man von einem hochrangigen Offizier erwartet.

Die  3h vergehen wie im Fluge, besonders gut gefällt mir die Beleuchtung der  Hauptcharaktere, bei denen sich jeder unterscheidet, auch wenn manche  bei der Masse an Aufgebot nicht allzuviel Screentime haben, und  natürlich der immense Materialaufwand an Menschen und Maschinen.  Manchmal kann ich gar nicht anders als still in mich hinein zu lächeln,  wenn ich Aussagen wie "Ich gucke keine Filme älter als 10 Jahre, da sind  die Effekte dann immer so billig und schlecht und/oder alte  Schauspieler zu sehen, langweilig!" lese, denn für einen echten Film  Aficionado gibt es keine (Alters)Grenzen, so wie bei Musik auch nicht.


----------



## Nulpe (8. Juni 2014)

Weisse Jungs bringens nicht.

9/10

Einfach ein sehr guter Streifen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2014)

Scharfe Kurven für Madame mit Louis de Funès


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Juni 2014)

Urlaubsreif - 7/10 typischer Sandler Film der durchaus auch witzig ist.


----------



## Jabberwocky (10. Juni 2014)

Robocop 8/10
Überraschend gut. Als Fan des Originals ging ich doch sehr kritisch an den Film heran und wurde ziemlich überrascht. Der Zwiespalt zwischen Mensch und Maschine kommt ziemlich gut rüber zudem ist er auf eine lustige Art und Weise ziemlich Amerika kritisch.


----------



## debalz (10. Juni 2014)

Tom meets Zizou  8/10

Sehr schöne Fußballdoku und Portrait über Thomas Broich


----------



## jamie (10. Juni 2014)

Public Enemies mit Johny Depp. War bestimmt schon das vierte Mal, aber der Film ist einfach super!


----------



## Speed4Fun (10. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> 1/3 und 2/3 vom Hobbit.
> Wird der Vorlage nicht gerecht und wurde "Hollywood'ed". 3/10.


 
Sehe ich genauso. Vor allem der 2. Teil ist fast schon Trash.


----------



## Jabberwocky (10. Juni 2014)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Vor allem der 2. Teil ist fast schon Trash.


Stimmt schon, hab mich ebenfalls ein wenig darüber geärgert 

Betrachtet ich ihn jedoch unabhängig vom Buch (fällt einem schwer ich weiss  ) Finde ich ihn doch ziemlich unterhaltsam und sehr schön gemacht. Könnte ihn immer wieder schauen, allein wegen der tollen Kullisse


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2014)

Ich habe das Problem simpel umgangen:
Einfach nicht die Bücher gelesen


----------



## jamie (10. Juni 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem simpel umgangen:
> Einfach nicht die Bücher gelesen


 
Dann ist dir aber was entgangen!


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2014)

Ich werde es lesen, wenn ich alle 3 Filme gesehen habe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2014)

Armee im Schatten.


----------



## MOD6699 (10. Juni 2014)

Ja mach das danach ansonsten wirds du enttäuscht sein von den Filmen, da meiner Meinung (Buch: Der Hobbit > Herr der Ringe). Aber das Leute ernsthaft behaupten das die Hobbitfilme besser sind als die HdR Filme... naja^^ HdR von Peter Jackson ist schon Filmgeschichte mMn.

ach verd... völlig abgekommen von topic:

Sherlock - S3e2 8/10 mal eine etwas andere Folge aber doch irgendwie interessant

PS :Rechtschreibung wird ab 30 Grad + völlig überbewertet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2014)

Ja, die HdR-Filme sind unerreicht.

OT:

R.E.D. 8/10.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. Juni 2014)

Sons of Anarchy St.2 - 8,5/10

SoA St. 3 - 9/10 Ich hoffe die vierte Staffel lässt nicht allzu lange auf sich warten. Nach einer eher ruhigeren zweiten Season, nimmt die dritte wieder ordentlich Fahrt auf.

House of Cards St.1 - 9/10 Auch wenn es hier und da sehr politisch zugeht (wer hätt's gedacht ), Kevin Spacey ist einfach unnachahmlich. Einer der wenigen verbliebenen richtig guten Schauspieler, der wie geschaffen für die Rolle des fiesen, hinterhältigen und berechnenden Drecksacks ist. Spitze! 

Wolf of Wall Street - 9,5/10 Leo DiCaprio hätte hierfür auf jeden Fall  einen Oscar bekommen müssen. Super gespielt, ganz gleich ob einem die  Story gefällt.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Juni 2014)

Elysium 9/10!


----------



## repe (10. Juni 2014)

"Radetzkymarsch" - herumgezappt und hängen geblieben. Jetzt muss ich mir das Buch besorgen


----------



## Fiftdey (10. Juni 2014)

Ich empfehle sons of anarchy auf englisch zu gucken!


----------



## Lexx (10. Juni 2014)

repe schrieb:


> "Radetzkymarsch"


 Du meinst doch nicht etwa den Franz Antel-Heimatfilm 
aus dem Jahre 1962.. mit Rudi Prack?


----------



## Jabberwocky (11. Juni 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Sons of Anarchy St.2 - 8,5/10
> 
> SoA St. 3 - 9/10 Ich hoffe die vierte Staffel lässt nicht allzu lange auf sich warten. Nach einer eher ruhigeren zweiten Season, nimmt die dritte wieder ordentlich Fahrt auf.


 
Die ersten 9 Folgen sind bereits verfügbar 
kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (11. Juni 2014)

SoA wird mit staffel zu Staffel besser 
Bin aktuell bei Staffel 6


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Juni 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Die ersten 9 Folgen sind bereits verfügbar
> kann ich nur empfehlen...



Ich kauf's mir doch immer auf BluRay.  Auch wenn es mich fuchst, dass man in Deutschland eine Zweiklassengesellschaft betreibt, was die VÖ Termine bei Serien angeht, kann ich solange warten. Ich war zwar geneigt, die vierte bei Maxdome anzuschauen, aber sinnvollerweise hat man die 1. und 2. Folge aus dem Paket genommen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2014)

Der Boß mit Jean Paul Belmondo.


----------



## X2theZ (11. Juni 2014)

oh mann, ich warte schon ne halbe ewigkeit auf die letzte staffel SoA!


----------



## Natler (11. Juni 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow und zwar in 2D  und nicht 3D


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Juni 2014)

The Grey - Unter Wölfen 7,5/10


----------



## alexq (11. Juni 2014)

X-Men Zukunft ist Vergangenheit 9/10


----------



## repe (11. Juni 2014)

> Du meinst doch nicht etwa den Franz Antel-Heimatfilm
> aus dem Jahre 1962.. mit Rudi Prack?



hm, na den net...von 1994 mit Max von Sydow. Wußt gar net, dass einen früheren gibt 
der von 94 ist aber ziemlich gut, finde ich.


----------



## TechBone (11. Juni 2014)

Fast and Furious 6   10/10
für auto Fans ein muss.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2014)

Musketier mit Hieb und Stich mit Jean Paul Belmondo.


----------



## Disneyfreund (12. Juni 2014)

Den neuen Alice im Wunderland mit Johnny Depp von Disney.

Einfach der Hammer.
Die Musik ist auch Klasse.

9 / 10 

Den sollte jeder einmal gesehen haben.

Johnny Depp hat seine Rolle als der verrückte Hutmacher meiner Meinung nach richtig gut gespielt.

Der neue Alice im Wunderland ist aber definitiv kein Kinderfilm.


----------



## Fiftdey (12. Juni 2014)

Robocop 6/10 

Unterhaltsam


----------



## Goyoma (12. Juni 2014)

Day of the Dead 7/10.

Es musste mal wieder ein Film dieses Genres werden, ich war positiv überrascht.


----------



## Fiftdey (12. Juni 2014)

300 rise of an empire

Bild 10/10 

Ton 10/10 

Story 8,5/10

Gesamt würde ich dem Film eine 9/10 geben, 

Da hat er sich selbst übertroffen, wundert mich das bei MOS nicht so viel Blut fließt


----------



## debalz (12. Juni 2014)

Shaolin Soccer 7,5/ 10

ein etwas anderer Fußballfilm


----------



## Fiftdey (12. Juni 2014)

I Frankenstein 

Nichts besonderes.. 5/10


----------



## longtom (12. Juni 2014)

Der Greifer mit Jean Paul Belmondo.


----------



## kero81 (15. Juni 2014)

I spit on your Grave 5,5/10
Nix besonderes, nix was man unbedingt sehen muss.


----------



## Mottekus (15. Juni 2014)

Anchorman 2 12/10 xD ka, ist nicht für jeden was. Ich steh auf den scheiss halt


----------



## YuT666 (15. Juni 2014)

The Deadly Tower

8/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guter 70er Streifen mit Kurz Russell. Ist mir immer in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## longtom (15. Juni 2014)

Papillon

Mit Steve McQueen und Dustin Hoffman (1973) immer wieder Sehenswert .
*
*


----------



## Jabberwocky (16. Juni 2014)

Non Stop 7/10
Liam Neeson wie immer toll, nur der Schluss war mir dann doch ein wenig zu übertrieben.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Juni 2014)

2 vom alten Schlag 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2014)

Die grünen Teufel vom Mekong mit Mel Gibson.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mein großer Freund Shane*

Ganz großartiger Western, der viel Wert auf Tiefgang, Gefühl und Charme  legt. Der heutzutage sicherlich einem Großteil nichts mehr sagende  Alan Ladd als titelgebender "Großer Freund Shane" ist der ebenso  mysteriöse wie auch unübersehbar der Gewalt müde gewordene Vorläufer des  später durch Clint Eastwood zur Vollendung manifestierte Archetypus  des Gunslingers, welcher sich den Desperados entgegen stellt - minus des  Zynismus.

Shane erweckte wieder dieses Gefühl in mir, als ich selbst ein Kind  war, welches zu den Brüdern meiner Mutter aufschaute und sich den Weg  fürs Leben aus verschiedenen Versatzstücken zusammen pickte. Und  gewissermaßen spricht Shane in mir auch die Vaterfigur an, die ich nie  hatte.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Juni 2014)

Das Beste kommt zum Schluss 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDWa2nVPrQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jabberwocky (20. Juni 2014)

Anchorman 2 8/10
Urkomisch  Beinahe witziger als der erste Teil. Der Schlusskampf setzt dem im ersten Teil nochmal einen drauf


----------



## AeroX (21. Juni 2014)

The rite - das Ritual  9/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. Juni 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow - 8/10

Ein netter Mix aus Starship Troopers und Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Ein paar Ähnlichkeiten zu Videospielen; Vergleichsweise erträgliche Lovestory.
Erstaunlich gut, obwohl ich Tom Cruise nicht mag.


----------



## thekerub (22. Juni 2014)

Mud - Kein Ausweg 

Interessanter Thriller aus der Perspektive eines vierzehnjährigen, der zusammen mit seinem Freund einen Obdachlosen kennen lernt und dadurch selber in Gefahr gerät. Mal was anderes und solide gespielt vom Main Cast. 

7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2014)

Green Zone.


----------



## Arvanor (25. Juni 2014)

Homefront mit Jason Statham. 7/10 Nix Wildes aber ganz gute Action.


----------



## beren2707 (25. Juni 2014)

Aliens - Die Rückkehr Director's Cut:  9/10

Mein Lieblingsteil der Reihe.


----------



## Klarostorix (25. Juni 2014)

Die sind aber alle gut!


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Juni 2014)

Pain & Gain 10/10.

Musste so derbe lachen an manchen Stellen.
Schwarzer Humor ist einfach klasse


----------



## Fiftdey (25. Juni 2014)

Bad neibourgs 

Haha so geil!! 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2014)

Fack Ju Göhte


----------



## Mottekus (27. Juni 2014)

Ebenfalls Fack Ju Göhte. 10/10 xD hab mich richtig kaputt gelacht


----------



## xActionx (27. Juni 2014)

Act of Valor 10/10 mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2014)

Robocop.


----------



## kero81 (29. Juni 2014)

Wie heisst der Film mit den zwei Typen wo einer nie redet, bis zum Schluß? Mir fällt der Namen nicht ein und ich bin grad mit nem Kumpel am überlegen wie der Film hiess. 

Edit: Die Typen waren Jay&Silent Bob aber wie war der Name des Films???


----------



## danomat (29. Juni 2014)

Dogma?


----------



## xActionx (29. Juni 2014)

Homefront 9/10


----------



## thekerub (29. Juni 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Homefront: The Revolution 9/10


Der Film heißt Homefront. Homefront - The Revolution ist das kommende Spiel von Crytek


----------



## wievieluhr (1. Juli 2014)

Tron Legacy in 3D mit fetter heimkino Anlage .... der Bringer ...
als ich mir ein paar Tage Tron von 1982 angeschaut hab über Kopfhörer, und Laptop und mit dem schlechten humor war ich Mega Schockiert wie Mieß der Streifen eigentlich war 
(aber die Idee Fetzt)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

Jack & The Giants ( Heute ) sowie ca 40 Filme während meiner Zwangstrennung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2014)

Buddy.


----------



## duke999 (2. Juli 2014)

Alle Staffeln Breaking Bad 9,5/10

Hat Scrubs als meinen absoluten Favoriten abgelöst.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (2. Juli 2014)

Homefront 8/10


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Juli 2014)

X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit
8,5/10


----------



## mayo (3. Juli 2014)

Pain &  Gain 8/10
Super gespielte Charaktere


----------



## Arvanor (3. Juli 2014)

Goal of the Dead. Feinster Trash aus Frankreich. 8/10 Punkten geb ich. Zombies und Fußball, es hätte nicht bescheuerter sein können.Hab mich gut amüsiert.


----------



## Zureh (3. Juli 2014)

Der Plan (7.5/10) - Spannender Sci-Fi-Thriller. Hätte an einigen Stellen einfallsreicher sein können aber dafür ist der Film obwohl er keine üb3rkr4$$3n Spezialeffekte hat ganz gut  Kann den Film empfehlen wenn man auf Sci-Fi steht.


----------



## Jabberwocky (4. Juli 2014)

Dogtown Boys 8/10
Als jemand der früher selbst den ein oder anderen Trick auf dem Skateboard konnte, hatte es mich doch gleich in den Fingern gejuckt um das verstaubte Brett mal wieder rauszuholen


----------



## Beni19 (5. Juli 2014)

1 Million ways to die in the west

RICHTIG geil! 9/10  !


----------



## Jabberwocky (5. Juli 2014)

Man of Tai Chi 7/10
Keanu Reeves mal als Bösewicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

Dirty Harry 4.


----------



## xActionx (5. Juli 2014)

Wolf Creek 1 + 2 beide 9/10. Das Ende vom 2 ist einfach zu genial.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Juli 2014)

300.
Komplett over the top trashig, aber them abs doe.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Juli 2014)

Lucky number Slevin 10/10 
Was ein GEILER mindfuck streifen 👍


----------



## X2theZ (6. Juli 2014)

yep! einer der besten überhaupt!


----------



## T'PAU (6. Juli 2014)

Independence Daysaster

...ohne Worte


----------



## X2theZ (7. Juli 2014)

broken city 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2014)

Underworld Awakening.


----------



## ich558 (7. Juli 2014)

Noah 8/10
Sehr überraschend. der Film hat echt was 



ich558 schrieb:


> Noah 8/10 Sehr überraschend. der Film hat echt was


  Emma Watson ist einfach ne geile Schnitte 

Edit sagt: Ups wollte bearbeiten nicht zitierten


----------



## beren2707 (7. Juli 2014)

Alien 3 - Kinofassung: 8/10.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2014)

Das waren mehrere am WE! 

- Kill Bobby Z
- World´s End
- Batman Begins
- The Dark Knight 

Natürlich alles auf Blu Ray.


----------



## wievieluhr (7. Juli 2014)

Rubber  
sollte man gesehen haben....

7/10 ....
Trash aber auch voll genial irgendwie weiss nich total Krass .... ich meine ein Autoreifen, der Telekinetische Kräfte hat und Leute Tötet 

dann noch 300 (des sequel)
3/10 
mega enttäuschend viel zu viel animiert (auch die Kampfszenen .... superslowmo und so).. übertrieben viel dämlich animiertes Blut, und ne dünne Handlung, ein Protagonist mit dem man sich nicht Identifizieren kann und eine obligatorische F****-Szene runden das Bild eines 0815-Crap-Actionfilms ab ... Bravo


----------



## YuT666 (7. Juli 2014)

Wie schon so oft ... Event Horizon ... um wieder mal etwas positiver zu denken ...

Besser geht es "fast" nicht ... besser vielleicht schon, aber nicht so atmosphärisch, wenn man mal von Dark Side of the Moon absieht.

10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

Dirty Harry 5.


----------



## danyo23 (8. Juli 2014)

Ziemlich beste Freunde

muss man nicht viel zu sagen.
Für mich ganz klar:  10/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. Juli 2014)

Ziemlich beste Freunde 9,5/10 

Generation Iron 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2014)

Tödliches Kommando.


----------



## debalz (9. Juli 2014)

Die Zeitmaschine 9/10

Das Original endlich auf DVD Die Zeitmaschine (1959) (DVD)


----------



## Goyoma (9. Juli 2014)

Elysium - 9/10 - sehr geil, wirklich klasse gemacht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2014)

Stirb Langsam 1


----------



## wievieluhr (9. Juli 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Stirb Langsam 1



Hammer Film



Goyoma schrieb:


> Elysium - 9/10 - sehr geil, wirklich klasse gemacht


 
find den nich so geil :/ eher 6/10 von nem Foster Film mehr erwartet....

Zieh dir mal *Die Fremde in dir * rein


----------



## danyo23 (9. Juli 2014)

Pacific Rim ! in 3D 

9/10


und noch ein guter :

Lone Survivor 

10000/10000


----------



## kero81 (9. Juli 2014)

Planet der Affen: Prevolution 9,5/10


Geiler Film! Beste Stelle im Film: "Kannst Du blöder Affe nicht die Finger von mir lassen?! - Neeeein!" Da isses mir eiskalt übern Rücken gelaufen, super gemacht der Film.


----------



## ich558 (9. Juli 2014)

Wie ich das zum ersten mal gesehen hab hab ich auch Gänsehaut bekommen


----------



## informatrixx (9. Juli 2014)

Staplerfahrer Klaus


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sabotage* 6-7/10

Guter Film, knallharte Inszenierung... Was  hier teilweise ohne Rücksicht auf Kollateralschäden zerschossen und, im  Wortsinne, zermatscht wird, ist schon nicht von schlechten Eltern, mein  lieber Schwan! 

 Er selbst sieht auch fitter  aus als noch in "The last Stand", der war definitiv im Fitnessstudio  seitdem... Für seine auch schon mittlerweile 67 ist der alte Stiernacken  immer noch brachial unterwegs... 
3 Jahre macht der sicherlich noch mit  'ner Wumme in der Hand, ist halt doch anders als bei Clint Eastwood, der  sich mit 60 ("Rookie - Der Anfänger") genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt aus  dem Actionfach verabschiedete.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juli 2014)

Alien 4 - Extended Edition: 8/10
Gestern noch direkt vorm Spiel angeschaut.  Jetzt habe ich sie mal wieder alle durch.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. Juli 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Alien 4 - Extended Edition: 8/10
> Gestern noch direkt vorm Spiel angeschaut.  Jetzt habe ich sie mal wieder alle durch.



Da ging das Gemetzel ja gleich weiter ... 


Zum 2. Mal The Green Hornet, wegen CW 8,5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2014)

Der rosarote Panther 2. Peter Sellers war ja schon cool aber Steve Martin und Jean Reno können es glatt noch toppen


----------



## Jabberwocky (10. Juli 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Planet der Affen: Prevolution 9,5/10
> Geiler Film! Beste Stelle im Film: "Kannst Du blöder Affe nicht die Finger von mir lassen?! - Neeeein!" Da isses mir eiskalt übern Rücken gelaufen, super gemacht der Film.


Wirklich geniale Szene. Meine Erwartungen an den Film waren wirklich tief, weshalb er mich dann wohl so gefesselt und überzeugt hat. Freue mich auf die Fortsetzung

Schadenfreundinnen 6/10
Typischer Frauenfilm mit ein paar witzigen Szenen. Hab den Film nur wegen Kate Upton geschaut


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juli 2014)

Balduin der Schrecken von St. Tropez - 8/10

Louis de Funès ist halt einfach episch!


----------



## MOD6699 (10. Juli 2014)

Gar nix - komm zur Zeit nicht dazu 

Aber sehen will ich unbedingt noch: Gozilla, X-Men Zukunft ist Vergangeheit und Egde of Tommorow


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. Juli 2014)

Grand Budapest Hotel

8,5/10

Sehr toller Film. Auch wenns im Trailer nur wie eine Komödie rüberkommt, steckt da doch sehr viel mehr dahinter. Faschismus, Flucht vor dem Krieg, Folter, etc...

Als würde die grausame Realität versuchen in diesen farbenfrohen Film einzubrechen.

Und die Szenen.......wie Gemälde.


Bei wems nicht mehr im Kino läuft, dann einfach auf DVD im September holen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2014)

Ghostbusters 1.


----------



## aordecai (12. Juli 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ghostbusters 1.



DITO.

Genialer Film


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2014)

Looper und After Earth, die 3 Stunden hätte man auch für ein Nickerchen nutzen können


----------



## X2theZ (13. Juli 2014)

inception 8/10


----------



## mayo (13. Juli 2014)

47 Ronin
8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2014)

3 Days to Kill.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> 3 Days to Kill.



Und? War ok?

 Gestern Nachmittag nochmal Ghostship

 8/10


----------



## danomat (14. Juli 2014)

13.7.2014
Wir sind Weltmeister 

Wahnsinn. Adrenalin pur während der kompletten laufzeit. Trotz überlänge Spannung ohne Ende

Wertung
20/14


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Und? War ok?


 Kann man sich anschauen.

Die Muppets Show Staffel 1


----------



## Trieb01 (14. Juli 2014)

Batman


----------



## Fiftdey (14. Juli 2014)

Trieb01 schrieb:


> Batman


 
Welchen


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2014)

The Dark Knight Rises -> 
Transformers 3 -> Krach, Peng, Bumm, Schepper


----------



## wievieluhr (15. Juli 2014)

A Million Ways to Die in West.... 
7/10

Geile Runninggags immer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2014)

Das Rußland-Haus mit Sean Connery.


----------



## Obilankenobi (15. Juli 2014)

Road House
10/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (17. Juli 2014)

Need for Speed 7/10
Ganz unterhaltsam. In etwa das Niveau von einem Fast Furious Streifen, nur mit besseren Autos.


----------



## Rodian (17. Juli 2014)

Terminator 1 

Hatte gestern lust auf was klassisches


----------



## danomat (17. Juli 2014)

Also wenn ich terminator 1 schaue muss ich danach gleich gleich alle anderen teile schauen. Dann die serie und dann bin ich traurig weils net weitergeht 

Gestern dead snow 2. 

Genauso gut wie teil 1.  10/10.


----------



## Arvanor (17. Juli 2014)

Flesh & Blood - 9/10 Klasse Film den ich nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder sehen konnte.

Das ist das Ende - 8/10 Ganz gut gelacht bei dieser Comedy.


----------



## Trieb01 (17. Juli 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Welchen


 
batman 1989 und Batmans Rückkehr


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2014)

Kampf der Titanen.


----------



## Riddler_ (17. Juli 2014)

Gestern würde es nochmal zeit für einen meiner alltime favorites: Eiskalte Engel. Ich weiß nicht warum aber ich liebe diesen Film.


----------



## YuT666 (17. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder das Carpenter Original "Assault on Precinct 13" im O-Ton.

Der beste "Belagerungsfilm", das zweitbeste Carpenter Movie und unter meinen Top 5. Die Atmosphäre sucht immer noch seinesgleichen und wird im Actionbereich wohl für immer unerreicht sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Juli 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> A Million Ways to Die in West....
> 7/10
> 
> Geile Runninggags immer


 
Absolut: Ich sage nur Django. Was mich aber echt fertig gemacht hat, war das Auto in der Scheune


----------



## MOD6699 (17. Juli 2014)

Godzilla - 7/10 Naja Popcornkino halt

Edge of Tomorrow - 7/10 Hatte mir mehr erwartet.


----------



## Jabberwocky (18. Juli 2014)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Absolut: Ich sage nur Django. Was mich aber echt fertig gemacht hat, war das Auto in der Scheune


Die Szene war einfach nur der Hammer... Grundgüüütiger


----------



## mayo (18. Juli 2014)

47 Ronin
8/10


----------



## El-Ahrairah (18. Juli 2014)

Iron Man - 6/10 - ich musste ständig lachen. solche filme schau ich eigentlich kaum, muss ich jetzt ma nachholen. heute abend dann teil 2 
predator - 8/10 - arnie in einer seiner paraderolle! phantom commando is aber nen tick besser.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2014)

Inside Llewyn Davis 8/10
Gut erzählt, aber irgendwann hätte ich mir dann doch eine Wendung gewünscht.


----------



## ghost13 (19. Juli 2014)

Video Games: The Movie

Meine Wertung: 5 von 10

Nichts was ich nicht schon vorher wusste. Immer die gleiche Abfolge: Thema und danach die Kommentare. 
Klar es sind sehr Interessante Personen und der Film ist auch Wichtig, zumindest für die Jüngere Generation.
Viel mehr möchte ich aber auch nicht Spoilern ; ) Bildet euch selbst eine Meinung. 

Ciao





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2014)

Tokarev - Die Vergangenheit stirbt niemals.


----------



## ghost13 (19. Juli 2014)

Ach ja! Hab mir noch alle Folgen vom "FIXER" angeschaut. Alle AMD Insider wissen Bescheid ; )


----------



## X2theZ (19. Juli 2014)

Prometheus 3/10

Für meinen Geschmack leider ganz schwach.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2014)

2 Teile der True Justice Reihe mit Steven Seagal


----------



## duke999 (19. Juli 2014)

Takers 5/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Juli 2014)

Die gesamte Iron Man Trilogie am Stück + Bonusinhalte

Insgesamt 8,5/10, wegen dem Bonusgedöns und dem geilen Comic der in der Collectors Edition war *9/10*


----------



## Gripschi (20. Juli 2014)

Enders Game

9\10

Echt genial. Leider hab ich nur die Datei von nen Kumpel. Blu Ray und Buch folgt noch.


----------



## longtom (20. Juli 2014)

Transformers 4
6/10
Der bisher schwächste Teil meiner Meinung nach .


----------



## duke999 (20. Juli 2014)

longtom schrieb:


> Transformers 4
> 6/10
> Der bisher schwächste Teil meiner Meinung nach .


 
Die sind doch alle schwach. Sorry aber Transformers is schrott :x 

Megan Fox reist es etwas raus


----------



## longtom (20. Juli 2014)

Um das beurteilen zu können mußt du sie ja dann alle gesehen haben ,soooo schlecht können sie dann ja doch nicht sein .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2014)

> 2 Teile der True Justice Reihe mit Steven Seagal


Fortsetzung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2014)

Zum Töten freigegeben.


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. Juli 2014)

Jack Ryan


----------



## beren2707 (20. Juli 2014)

Devil - Fahrstuhl zur Hölle: 2/10
Hat auf ganzer Linie versagt. Kein einziger Schocker saß, dazu eine hanebüchene Story - für mich kein Horror, qualitativ aber schon.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (21. Juli 2014)

Zwei wie Pech und Schwefel

Kann man schon hundert mal gesehen haben, man lacht trotzdem immernoch darüber. Für mich sind die Spencer-Hill Filme in puncto Charme, Witz und Idiotie unerreicht, da kommt kaum eine heutige Komödie ran... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FI4HFh5HAJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DeYoshi (21. Juli 2014)

21 Jump Street    8,5/10


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2014)

Transformers - Ära des Untergangs -> -> Krach, Peng, Bumm, Schepper  
Now you see me ->


----------



## ich558 (21. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Transformers - Ära des Untergangs -> -> Krach, Peng, Bumm, Schepper
> Now you see me ->


 
Wie ist der im Vergleich zu den anderen 3? 
Muss ich mir unbedingt demnächst ansehen....

1M ways to die in the west 6,5/10 hat mich nicht so vom Hocker gehauen 
Die Schadenfreundinnen  7/10 sexy


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2014)

> Wie ist der im Vergleich zu den anderen 3?
> Muss ich mir unbedingt demnächst ansehen....


Besser ist er schon mal nicht.  Der Übergang von Teil 3 auf 4 ist dürftig. Von daher trifft es Krach, Peng, Bumm, Schepper schon auf den Punkt.^^


----------



## Cinnayum (21. Juli 2014)

Olympus has fallen - Gerard Butler ist toll. Die Story totaler Käse. Unfähige US-Behörden und "Spezial Eingreifkräfte". Patriotisch dummes Ende.

Pacific Rim - wenn man sich auf die Urzeitmonster / Godzilla-like SF-Story einlässt: Ein wirklich toller Film.
Vor allem sind die Robos nicht so optisch verwirrend, wie die Transformers, wo sich ständig das ganz Bild bewegt.


----------



## MOD6699 (21. Juli 2014)

X-Men Zukunft ist Vergangenheit - 9/10 exellenter Superheldenfilm und wohl der beste X-Men


----------



## Goyoma (21. Juli 2014)

Taffe Mädels


----------



## YuT666 (21. Juli 2014)

Nicht direkt'n Film ... 

Whitechapel - Serie

8.5/10

Ziemlich gut ... die UK Sachen haben oft sowieso etwas mehr Charme und Flair als der durchgestylte US Kram (siehe auch Ripper Street wenn es neu sein muss oder viele alte UK Serien).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2014)

Maverick - Den Colt am Gürtel, ein As im Ärmel mit James Garner.


----------



## debalz (22. Juli 2014)

Homefront 6/10

kein wirklich guter Streifen mit Statham, ganz miese Sprüche und Witzchen, Action und Story ganz o.k., irgendwie merkt man dem Film die etwas unbeholfene Handschrift von S. Stallone an


----------



## wievieluhr (22. Juli 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Olympus has fallen - Gerard Butler ist toll. Die Story totaler Käse. Unfähige US-Behörden und "Spezial Eingreifkräfte". Patriotisch dummes Ende.
> 
> Pacific Rim - wenn man sich auf die Urzeitmonster / Godzilla-like SF-Story einlässt: Ein wirklich toller Film.
> Vor allem sind die Robos nicht so optisch verwirrend, wie die Transformers, wo sich ständig das ganz Bild bewegt.


 

Honest Trailers - Pacific Rim - YouTube
(kann ich nur ans Herz legen = die blanke Wahrheit)




debalz schrieb:


> Homefront 6/10
> 
> kein wirklich guter Streifen mit Statham, ganz miese Sprüche und Witzchen, Action und Story ganz o.k., irgendwie merkt man dem Film die etwas unbeholfene Handschrift von S. Stallone an


 
fand den doch ganz ok, vergl. mit anderen Statham Filmen doch überraschend viel Tiefgang


----------



## Cinnayum (22. Juli 2014)

"The dumbest awesome movie ever made" - True.

Hab noch Katniss 2 zum gucken. (Tribute von Panem - Catching Fire) Mal sehen obs davon einen Honest Trailer gibt...


----------



## DerBusch13 (22. Juli 2014)

K-On The Movie. Ein Film zu einer Anime Serie ^^ 

10/10


----------



## stevie4one (22. Juli 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Pacific Rim - wenn man sich auf die Urzeitmonster / Godzilla-like SF-Story einlässt: Ein wirklich toller Film.
> Vor allem sind die Robos nicht so optisch verwirrend, wie die Transformers, wo sich ständig das ganz Bild bewegt.



Der Film hat wirklich gefallen? Hatte ihn nach Release der Blu Ray gesehen und gestern erneut auf Sky - es ist leider nicht besser geworden. Im Vergleich dazu ist Transformers ein guter Film ...


----------



## doceddy (22. Juli 2014)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Der Film hat wirklich gefallen? Hatte ihn nach Release der Blu Ray gesehen und gestern erneut auf Sky - es ist leider nicht besser geworden. Im Vergleich dazu ist Transformers ein guter Film ...


 
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen  Habe mich extrem auf Tronsformers gefreut, aber finde alle Filme bisher eher peinlich. Die Witze sind dumm, die Nebengeschichte peinlich und überflüssig (wenn interessiert es, ob der Hauptdarsteller keinen Job findet?! Die Welt steht quasi am Abgrund) und die Kameraführung in den Kampfszenen unübersichtlich. Dagegen beschränkt sich Pacific Rim fast ausschließlich auf das Wesentlich: Roboter vs Aliens.

Mein letzter Film war Only God Forgives. 7/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (22. Juli 2014)

Maria - Voll von Gnade iwie so 


Das einzige was mir in Erinnerung geblieben ist, lässt sich hier schlecht punktefrei beschreiben  

2/10


----------



## endorph1ne (22. Juli 2014)

Heat : Richtiger Klassiker mit Al Pacino und Robert De Niro
10/10
Kann ich jedem wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (22. Juli 2014)

endorph1ne schrieb:


> Heat : Richtiger Klassiker mit Al Pacino und Robert De Niro
> 10/10
> Kann ich jedem wärmstens empfehlen


 
Nur wenige Filme genießen bei mir einen ähnlichen Stellenwert wie Heat.  Großartige Besetzung, bis ins i-Tüpfelchen ausgeklügelte Produktion und eine spannende Story mit einer der besten Schießereien der Filmgeschichte. Schade, dass der Film nur noch selten von anderen erwähnt wird, wahrscheinlich liegt's am fehlenden Ami-Pathos und den nicht vorhandenen dummen Sprüchen mancher Möchtegern-Hollywood-Mainstream-Blockbuster. Es war übrigens der erste Film, in welchem Pacino und DeNiro gemeinsam spielten (in der Pate 2 waren es ja zwei verschiedene Erzählungen zwischen Vater und Sohn).


----------



## longtom (22. Juli 2014)

Hab mich von dem Thread zu dem Trailer  "Herz aus Stahl" mal wieder für nen Klassiker etschieden und mir *Die Brücke von Arnheim* reingezogen ,ich glaub jetzt schon zum hundertsten mal .
*
*


----------



## marcus022 (22. Juli 2014)

Nonstop 7/10 und auch nur weil Liam wieder alles rausholt




doceddy schrieb:


> die Kameraführung in den Kampfszenen unübersichtlich


 
Ist doch heutzutage Standard. Wahrscheinlich wegen diesem ganzen 3d Sch...




endorph1ne schrieb:


> Kann ich jedem wärmstens empfehlen


 
Den kennt doch jeder, aber Recht haste


----------



## Re4dt (22. Juli 2014)

HipHopHood 6/10 
War eigentlich ganz Lustig aber je länger man diesen Film schaut sterben pro Sekunde gefühlt 100 Gehirnzellen ab. 

Chihiros Reise 10/10


----------



## lakkuma (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo, also ich habe zuletzt "Into the Wild" gesehen. Ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter aber ein wirklich toller aber auch trauriger Film.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (23. Juli 2014)

Transformers:  Ära des Untergangs 8/10


----------



## duke999 (23. Juli 2014)

Ohne Limit - 6/10


----------



## Cinnayum (23. Juli 2014)

Die ersten beiden Folgen von Game of Thrones. Das ist bisher komplett an mir vorbei gegangen.

Bisher ganz brauchbar.


----------



## ich558 (23. Juli 2014)

Lone Survivor 9/10 
echt heftig man fühlt wirklich mit den armen Hunden mit. Auch die originalen Bilder beim Abspann sind auf gewisse Weise sehr emotional wenn man bedenkt was die Typen mitgemacht haben und nur einer lebend raus kam 
(Respekt was die Seals leisten!)

Jobs 7/10
 wenn man das Buch gelesen hat merkt man was im Film alles augelassen bzw übersprungen wurde dennoch ganz brauchbarer Film


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2014)

> Den kennt doch jeder, aber Recht haste


Ich wette dagegen. Ist aber leider nicht nur bei Heat so. :/ 



> Kann man schon hundert mal gesehen haben, man lacht trotzdem immernoch  darüber. Für mich sind die Spencer-Hill Filme in puncto Charme, Witz und  Idiotie unerreicht, da kommt kaum eine heutige Komödie ran...


Stimmt! Was vor allem an der deutschen Vertonung liegt. 

------------------------------
Camouflage – Hasch mich, ich bin der Mörder -> 10/10  Louis de Funes ist und bleibt einfach unerreicht.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Juli 2014)

No Country For Old Men    

8/10

Sehr cooler Film, auch wenn für mich die Erzählweise gewöhnungsbedürftig war.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Juli 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> No Country For Old Men
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Sehr cooler Film, auch wenn für mich die Erzählweise gewöhnungsbedürftig war.


 
Ist auch einer meiner Lieblingsfilme. Gerade die ungewöhnliche Erzählweise, die sehr guten schauspielerischen Leistungen, super Dialoge und der schwarze Humor machen NCFOM zu einem Spitzenfilm, der die 4 Oscars wohlverdient hat. Schon alleine die Tankstellenszene ist eine Klasse für sich. 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YdqLXsuKtaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ich hoffe, die Coen Brüder hauen mal wieder irgendwann einen ordentlichen Streifen raus...

zuletzt nur Serien:

House of Cards Staffel 2  10/10 
Kevin Spacey ist hier einfach in seinem Element. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf Staffel 3, auch wegen einiger unerwarteter Wendungen zuletzt...

Magic City Staffel 1  7/10 
Joah, solide Serie mit guter Besetzung. Keine Bombastserie, man kann es ruhig mal anschauen, (nicht nur wegen der halb nackischen Olga Kurylenko ) wenn man Fan von Serien mit mafiösen Zügen ist.

Homeland Staffel 2  8/10
Die erste Season fand ich etwas besser, jedoch wurde ich von H. positiv überrascht, da hier nicht wie erwartet nur der amerikanische Heldentum glorifiziert wird, sondern (wennauch manchmal nur in Ansätzen) die Gründe der Gegenseite aufgezeigt werden.


----------



## kero81 (23. Juli 2014)

Grand Budapest Hotel 9,5/10 - Super Film, wie ein Gedicht. Ssehr empfehlenswert!

Transformers ÄdU 8/10 - Krach, Peng, Bumm, Schepper... 

Almost Human 4,5/10 - Erstlingswerk. Kann man mal angucken.

The Art of Steal 9/10 - Erinnert ein wenig an die Oceans Filme, aber lohnt sich zu gucken.

Der Hundertjährige, der aus dem Fenster stieg und verschwand 8,5/10 - Roadtrip für Opis. War zum Schmunzeln.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2014)

Matrix Teil 1.


----------



## duke999 (24. Juli 2014)

The Wolf of Wall Street - 7/10

Etwas langatmig.


----------



## Jabberwocky (24. Juli 2014)

The Raid 7/10
Story war ganz ok. Kampfszenen waren wirklich gut und dazu ziemlich schön brutal 

Wolf Creek 6/10
Typischer Horrorstreifen a la Texas Chainsaw Massacre. Da schau ich mir lieber nochmal Haus der 1000 Leichen an


----------



## Re4dt (24. Juli 2014)

Sieben 9/10 
Heftiges ende auch wenn etwas erwartet.


----------



## Abufaso (25. Juli 2014)

Die Avengers: unterhaltsam und witzig. 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2014)

Chinatown.


----------



## kero81 (25. Juli 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow 7,5/10 Viel besser als Erwartet. Den Anfang fand ich blöd, wurde dann besser aber man konnte einige erahnen. Ansich lohnt er sich aber zu schauen.


----------



## Jabberwocky (26. Juli 2014)

Gremlins 1 + 2 10/10
Immer wieder lustig und herrlich wie sie sich im 2. Teil selbst auf die Schippe nehmen 

The Amazing Spiderman 2  8/10
Überraschend unterhaltsam und wie bereits der Vorgänger um längen besser als die Tobey Maguire Filme.

Transformers 4  6/10
War zwar sehr unterhaltsam, aber nur auf Grund dessen, dass die Inszenierung so unglaublich lächerlich war  
Die Roboter sind gut gemacht und geben sich auch ordentlich aufs Dach, so wie man es bei Transformers gewohnt war. Der Rest, ich traue mich kaum es auszusprechen, war tatsächlich noch miserabler als die Vorgänger 
Als Trash Fan konnte ich jedenfalls gut darüber lachen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2014)

Die letzten beiden Teile der True Justice Reihe mit Steven Seagal


----------



## Seabound (26. Juli 2014)

Wolverine - Way of the warrior in 3D und HD auf Sky.


----------



## duke999 (27. Juli 2014)

Disturbia - 7/10

Zu keiner Zeit langweilig. Allerdings mit ein paar Logikschwächen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2014)

Louis und seine außerirdischen Kohlköpfe


----------



## ich558 (27. Juli 2014)

Ich suchen einen Film der dieses Jahr noch in die Kinos kommt evtl sogar demnächst. Hab die vorschau im Kino vor einigen Wochen schon gesehen was ich noch weis ist dass ein Typ bei einer Frau ist. Überraschend kommen dann ihre Eltern, der Typ ist total nervös und redet irgendwas von er hatte keine Sex mit deren Tochter und weiteres peinliches Zeug. Glücklicherweise glaub ich kann er aber die Zeit zurückdrehen und man sieht die selbe Situation ein paar mal und jedesmal sagt der Typ was anderers. Any idea? 

The Social Network 7/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (27. Juli 2014)

Memories of Murder (2003) South Korea 9,5/10 sehr sehr guter Film ! 

Dead Snow 3/10

Für immer Dein (Still Mine) 8/10

Oculus 5/10

Lesson of the Evil 9/10 sehr geil gemacht 

50/50 Freunde fürs überleben 9/10

Hotel Ruanda 10/10 ebenfalls sehr gut 

Serpico 8,5/10

Non Stop 8/10

Die verdammten des Krieges 9/10

Transformers 4 8,5/10 die Action der Krach einfach nice ! Technisch perfekt 

Hard Boiled 9/10

Labor Day 8/10

American Hustle 8,5/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. Juli 2014)

Batman - Dark Knight rises 9/10

Titanic 2 - Die Rückkehr 1/10 Selbst als Trash Movie höchstens 4/10. Nimmt sich selbst iwie zu ernst.


Die 12 Geschworenen: Mal ganz was anderes, aber durchaus faszinierend. Noch jmd hier, der den kennt? 7/10


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Juli 2014)

Non Stop 8/10

Mfg


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (27. Juli 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Batman - Dark Knight rises 9/10  Titanic 2 - Die Rückkehr 1/10 Selbst als Trash Movie höchstens 4/10. Nimmt sich selbst iwie zu ernst.   Die 12 Geschworenen: Mal ganz was anderes, aber durchaus faszinierend. Noch jmd hier, der den kennt? 7/10


    The Suspect 8/10  Man of Tai Chi 6/10  Die 12 Geschworenen ist sehr geil einer meiner fav. Filme

Edit: Maniac mit Elijah Wood 8/10


----------



## Gripschi (27. Juli 2014)

Keinen Film.

Anime Blood C

Gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut bis auf pssr Dinge. Da es in Japan spielt ist die Synchro top aber es wird viel mit Sie geredet da es dort ublich ist.

9/10


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2014)

Chronicle -> Hat mir sehr gut gefallen! 
Grindhouse, also Death Proof und Planet Terror ->


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2014)

Das stumme Ungeheuer.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Juli 2014)

Despicable me 2 - 8/10


----------



## petred (28. Juli 2014)

Drachen zähmen leicht gemacht 2

von mit 9/10 von meiner Tochter (6 Jahre alt) 11/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Juli 2014)

Fack Ju Göthe 10/10. Echt Klasse, vor allem Farid Bang hat als Schauspieler überzeugt 
Non-Stop 8/10 war gut, nur das Ende...


----------



## Disneyfreund (29. Juli 2014)

Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 2 :  9+ /10.

Die Sprüche und die Gags sind der Hammer. Wir haben uns weggeworfen vor lachen.
Auch wenn eine traurige Szene dabei ist, kann ich Ihn 100% weiterempfehlen.


Transformers 4  : 8+/10

Ein Effektfeuerwerk vom Feinsten. Kann Ihn auch weiterempfehlen.
Die ersten Teile sind aber besser.


----------



## egert217 (29. Juli 2014)

Patriot Games (ka. wie der auf Deutsch heißt... bin auch zu faul nachzuschauen), 7/10 (Klassischer Harrison Ford halt  )


----------



## Disneyfreund (30. Juli 2014)

Non Stop. 8+/10
Die Spannung baut sich immer weiter auf.
Und andauernd stellt sich einem die Frage "Wer ist die mysteriöse Person am anderen Ende der Leitung ?"
Ein Psychothriller zum mitraten und zum knobbeln.
Kann Ihn nur weiterempfehlen.

Und ein + für ein Happy End.

PS:
Ich persönlich hasse Filme mit einem schlechten Ende und mag Filme mit einem Happy End.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Juli 2014)

Grasgeflüster -> Da wäre noch mehr gegangen. 
Lord of War ->  ->  In der Szene, in der ein Bunker mit 3000 AK-47 zu sehen ist, wurde dieser tatsächlich mit echten Sturmgewehren  gefüllt. Der Regisseur Andrew Niccol sagte dazu, dass es billiger war,  3000 echte Gewehre zu kaufen, als 3000 Nachbildungen herstellen zu  lassen. -> Dafuq!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2014)

Lucky Luke - Daisy Town


----------



## Deimos (31. Juli 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Transformers 4 6/10
> War zwar sehr unterhaltsam, aber nur auf Grund dessen, dass die Inszenierung so unglaublich lächerlich war
> Die Roboter sind gut gemacht und geben sich auch ordentlich aufs Dach, so wie man es bei Transformers gewohnt war. Der Rest, ich traue mich kaum es auszusprechen, war tatsächlich noch miserabler als die Vorgänger


Ich biete 3/10 für Transformers 4.  Immerhin eine 10/10 für die Gesellschaft. 

Den ersten Teil fand ich cool, den zweiten ziemlich mies. Daraufhin habe ich mir den dritten gar nicht mehr erst angeschaut und bin direkt bei 4 eingestiegen.

Ohne jegliche Erwartung ins Kino gegangen und trotzdem wars erschütternd. Feinfühlige und tiefgründige Dialoge ("Mein Gesicht ist mein Gerichtsbeschluss") mit subtil eingesetzten visuellen Effekten (Handgranaten mit der Sprengkraft von Little Boy) im Sekundentakt. 
Währen da nicht die Lacher zwischendurch gewesen, schlicht weil der Film dermassen schlecht ist, wären das zwei wirklich üble Stunden gewesen. Beim Director's Cut auf DVD/Blu-Ray dürftens dann wohl eher drei Stunden sein, da in der Kinofassung nur etwa die Hälfte der Szenen in Zeitlupe gedreht waren. Da geht noch was. 

Die Eiskönigin - Völlig unverfroren 9/10

Niedlicher Disney-Film mit viel Charme, herrlichem Humor (Olaf ) und einigen berührenden Szenen.
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Juli 2014)

Vier Brüder 8,5/10 war ganz ordentlich


----------



## FrozenEYZ (31. Juli 2014)

Pacific Rim 7/10 
War ordentlich, auch wenn man sich aufgrund einiger Logikfehler schon an den Kopf gepackt hat. Aber das hatte ich auch vorher schon erwartet


----------



## ich558 (31. Juli 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Pacific Rim 7/10
> War ordentlich, auch wenn man sich aufgrund einiger Logikfehler schon an den Kopf gepackt hat. Aber das hatte ich auch vorher schon erwartet


 
zb? 

dem geb ich 9/10 war super Unterhaltung


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Juli 2014)

egert217 schrieb:


> Patriot Games (ka. wie der auf Deutsch heißt... bin auch zu faul nachzuschauen), 7/10 (Klassischer Harrison Ford halt  )


 

Dürfte die Stunde der Patrioten sein.


----------



## Threshold (31. Juli 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Pacific Rim 7/10
> War ordentlich, auch wenn man sich aufgrund einiger Logikfehler schon an den Kopf gepackt hat. Aber das hatte ich auch vorher schon erwartet


 
Ich fand das Bildformat ein Witz für so einen Film.
Sowas muss in 2,35:1 gemacht werden.


----------



## Disneyfreund (31. Juli 2014)

Deimos schrieb:


> Die Eiskönigin - Völlig unverfroren 9/10
> 
> Niedlicher Disney-Film mit viel Charme, herrlichem Humor (Olaf ) und einigen berührenden Szenen.
> Hat mir sehr gut gefallen!


 
Jap, das ist der.
Olaf und Sven sind einfach die besten

Vergess die Musik nicht
Die auch nicht übel ist.



Deimos schrieb:


> Ich biete 3/10 für Transformers 4.  Immerhin eine 10/10 für die Gesellschaft.
> 
> Den  ersten Teil fand ich cool, den zweiten ziemlich mies. Daraufhin habe  ich mir den dritten gar nicht mehr erst angeschaut und bin direkt bei 4  eingestiegen.
> 
> ...



Ich perönlich fand Transformers 4 irgendwie nicht so schlimm.

War letzten Donnerstag im Kino in 2D.

Auch wenn der 4te , mit den ersten Teilen, nicht mithalten kann.


----------



## robbe (1. August 2014)

Würde Transformers 4 ne 5/10 geben, aber auch nur wenn man die "Story" und die peinlichlichen Dialoge nicht mit bewertet. ( Sollte man bei Transformers generell nicht machen)

Fand die Kampfszenen in Teil 3 deutlich besser, dramatischer und wenigstens etwas realistischer. Schon etwas lächerlich, wenn die Leute ständig alles ohne einen Kratzer überstehen, wo sie eigentlich 3 mal hätten sterben müssen.

Auch interessant, das man einem Transformer ein mitten in der Brust steckendes, riesiges Schwert einfach entfernen kann, und dieser danach sofort wieder topfit ist und keinerlei sichtbare Schäden hat.
Da gabs einige Sachen, die mich ziemlich aufgeregt haben, aber man sollte bei dem Film halt einfach nicht zuviel nachdenken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2014)

Abraham Lincoln Vampierjäger


----------



## wievieluhr (1. August 2014)

Hänsel und Gretel- Hexenjäger
7/10

(also der film mit hawkeye als hänsel)

der film ist überraschend gut 
(und ich meine nicht der hänsel und gretel wo die Hexe Pot vertickt und jugendliche so einfängt.)


----------



## Phantom17 (1. August 2014)

22 Jump Street     (10/10)

Habe schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht im Kino.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2014)

Noch heute sollst Du hängen mit Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Disneyfreund (2. August 2014)

Dinosauerier - Im Reich der Giganten 6+/10

Das + steht immer für ein Happy End





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GrRJlWieiX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich wahr doch ziemlich überrascht von dem Film.

In der Handlung geht es eher darum, das eine Geschichte erzählt wird, die in der vergangenheit sich da zugetragen hat.

Die Animationen sind gut gelungen.
Die Musik ist auch nicht übel.

Man hört aber nur die Stimmen von 3 Dinos im ganzen Film.
Und von Einen Vogel, der auch die Geschichte erzählt.
Und einer Stimme eines kleine Kindes, das zwischendurch erzählt (mit einer Animation), was für ein Dino das gerade da ist, und ob Allesfresser , Pflanzenfresser oder Fleischfresser.

Der Film ist von der Story her eine andere als z.B. Disneys Dinosaurier.
Also keine Billige Nachahmung.
Und ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## duke999 (2. August 2014)

Ted - 6/10

Naja... Kann man gucken. Driftete gegen Ende in ne Schnulze ab.


----------



## ich558 (2. August 2014)

Phantom17 schrieb:


> 22 Jump Street     (10/10)  Habe schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht im Kino.



War echt Super ebenfalls 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2014)

Rio 2.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> War echt Super ebenfalls 10/10


 
Ich gebe 9/10.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (3. August 2014)

Da schließe ich mich an.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2014)

Rocky Balboa.


----------



## DeYoshi (3. August 2014)

Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 2    5/10
R.E.D.      7,5/10


----------



## marcus022 (3. August 2014)

Watchman 9/10

Superhelden mal anders erzählt. Doch hat mir gefallen..


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. August 2014)

Carnapping 9,5/10 

Moneyball 7/10 ganz ok

Blitz 8,5/10 selbst beim 2. mal noch sehenswert


----------



## BlackOut84 (4. August 2014)

Captain America: The Winter Soldier 8/10 
Rocky Balboa        10/10
Transformers: Ära des Untergangs 5/10


----------



## wievieluhr (4. August 2014)

*Terminator 1 *7,5/10
(sehr guter Film nur nervt mich die Actionmucke daher nen halben Punkt abzug  )
*Terminator 2* 10/10 
(einer der Besten Filme der letzten 25 Jahre.... Echte Benzinexplosionen, tolle Story, gelungene Effekte; einfach der Wahnsinn..... )
*Terminator 3* 4/10
(wirklich bitter was mit dem Film versucht wurde? !? .... nur weils ein Actionfilm ist, kann man doch trotzdem ein bisschen Tiefgang verlangen oder? viel zu viele Gags, mittelmäßige Dialoge. Wer sich mit knapp 2 Stunden "sachen zerstören" zufriedengibt ist hier gut bedient. Man merkt, dass hier nichtmehr James Cameron die Feder geschwungen hat.....  ....)
*Terminator 4* 8/10
(überraschend gelungen, spannend und tolle wendung .... gute Dialoge und man erfährt woher der zukünftige John Conner seine NArbe herbekommt  )


*Terminator: Sarah Conner Chronicles*.....
Staffel 1: 6,5/10 Staffel2 8/10
Vorallem das Ende der Terminator SCC staffel 2war der Burner .... aber Achtung T:SCC spielt auf einer etwas anderen Timeline als die Filme (3+4) weil der 3te aber ohnehin der letzte Crap war, und der Vierte sich logisch nicht wirklich mit der Serie beißt ist das kein Problem.
Interessante Art und Weise die Beziehung zwischen John und den Maschinen anzugehen....



tjaja .... was ein Wochenende


----------



## duke999 (4. August 2014)

Into the Wild - 8/10 -> Nach Grundlage eines Romanes über eine wahre Geschichte.

Brügge sehen... und sterben - 8/10 -> Recht alternativer Film. Eine Mischung aus Drama und Komödie. Sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## Jabberwocky (4. August 2014)

Captain America 2  6/10
Besser als der Vorgänger

The Raid 2  7/10
Gewohnt brutale und gute Kampfszenen. Steht dem Vorgänger in nichts nach.

Erin Brockovich  8/10
Überraschend gut. Bin kein Fan von Julia Roberts Filmen, aber hier hat sie wirklich überzeugt und ich kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2014)

Wer hat dem Affen den Zucker geklaut? mit Adriano Celentano.


----------



## orca113 (4. August 2014)

gestern im TV

 Untreu mit Gere und Keaton

 War ganz Ok

 7/10


----------



## T'PAU (4. August 2014)

The Call 8/10
Trotz Logiklöchern (wenn der Typ in seiner unterirdischen Behausung ist, wieso war die Einstiegsluke zur Tarnung mit Erde bedeckt, als Halle Berry sie entdeckte?) wirklich unterhaltsam und spannend.


----------



## ich558 (4. August 2014)

The Amazing Spiderman 2

Naja war etwas übertrieben alles 6,5/10


----------



## YuT666 (4. August 2014)

Big Trouble in Little China

9/10


----------



## kero81 (5. August 2014)

Street Kings 9/10


----------



## repe (5. August 2014)

"Die Aufschneider" 

Herrlich schwarze Komödie.


----------



## Jabberwocky (6. August 2014)

Transcendence 9/10


----------



## duke999 (6. August 2014)

*Der Pianist*: Über das Verbrechen der Nazis an den Juden im 2. Weltkrieg.

Ist ein Pflichtfilm, genauso wie "Schindlers Liste".


----------



## wievieluhr (6. August 2014)

In China essen Sie Hunde -richtig Hammer-


Adams Äpfel -Typisch Dänischer Film, man weiß nicht ob man Schockiert oder belustigt sein soll..... -

PS: der Pianist is n klasse Film


----------



## Arvanor (6. August 2014)

300 Rise of an Empire - Naja 5/10. Zuviel digitales Blut, nicht sonderlich charismatischer Hauptdarsteller. Nur Eva Green fand ich klasse, der Rest eher Durchschnitt. Hätte man sich sparen können und ist definitiv kein würdiger Nachfolgefilm.


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2014)

> In China essen Sie Hunde -richtig Hammer-


Gibt noch einen Teil.  Nennt sich Old Men in New Cars 

300 - Rise of an Empire -> Kommt an den ersten Teil nicht ran, ist aber trotzdem unterhaltsam was die Kämpfe und Action angeht. 
Sherlock Staffel 1+2 ->


----------



## Kinguin (6. August 2014)

Warrior einfach klasse der Film 
Wenn auch schon bisschen älter


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (6. August 2014)

Wild at Heart 8,5/10 Children Of Men 10/10 French Connection 8,5/10 Die Zeitmaschine 9/10 Apollo 13 8,5/10 Batman  hält die Welt im Atem 7,5/10


----------



## X2theZ (6. August 2014)

Olympus has fallen - 4/10

Mehr patriotische Filme braucht das Land........


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

Flesh + Blood - mit würgen 6 / 10
 Hänsel & Gretel Hexenjäger 8,5 / 10


----------



## DeYoshi (7. August 2014)

Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde   6/10


----------



## Taonris (7. August 2014)

Mercenario - Der Gefürchtete

Sicherlich einer der besten Italowestern. Fans des Genres sollten den auf jeden Fall gesehen haben.

7,5/10


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (7. August 2014)

Blue Velvet 9/10


----------



## Carlss (7. August 2014)

22 Jump Street


----------



## Skipper81Ger (8. August 2014)

Planet der Affen Revolution.

Ganz klar der beste kinofilm des Jahres 2014!


----------



## Dustin91 (8. August 2014)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Planet der Affen Revolution.
> 
> Ganz klar der beste kinofilm des Jahres 2014!


 
Da würde ich, gerade mit deinem Avatar, erst mal noch den dritten Hobbit abwarten


----------



## Skipper81Ger (8. August 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Da würde ich, gerade mit deinem Avatar, erst mal noch den dritten Hobbit abwarten



Vielleicht...

Vor großen filmen die mich interessieren versuche ich so wenig infos wie möglich zu bekommen um mir beim schauen ein komplett eigenes Bild zu machen. Ich möchte auch nichts über drehorte, Darsteller oder KameraEffekte wissen.

Ich weiß nichts über den neuen hobbit und ich bin eigentlich ein Fan auch von dieser fantasygeschichte, aber es wird verdammt schwer den Planeten der Affen noch zu toppen! Soviel kann man verraten. Der Film ist in jedem Fall eine Empfehlung wert!


----------



## Dustin91 (8. August 2014)

Ich bin gespannt. Plätze für morgen sind schon reserviert.
Meinst du, dass es arg wichtig ist, dass das Kino groß ist und der Sound druckvoll?
Unser lokales Kino ist halt nicht das größte mit ~90 Sitzplätzen im Saal.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2014)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Goyoma (8. August 2014)

Pacific Rim 8/10


----------



## Dustin91 (10. August 2014)

Planet der Affen - Revolution 8/10

Ich frage mich nur wieso so viele Regisseure so richtig unfreiwillig komische Stellen in ihre Filme einbauen.



Spoiler



Wo der Affe da in Zeitlupe durchs Feuer reitet, wusste ich gerade nicht ob ich Rambo gucke oder was anderes.
Die Szene war einfach nur unnötig. Musste echt lauthals lachen, weils einfach so stumpf war.
Genau wie damals die Szene beim zweiten Sherlock Holmes.
Da wo sie in Zeitlupe durch den Wald rennen und die "dicke Berta" schießt.
Da musste ich vor Lachen sogar heulen, weil das einfach nur so schlecht und unnötig war...


----------



## Goyoma (10. August 2014)

In den Film gehe ich morgen rein


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

Edge Of Tomorrow - 8/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. August 2014)

Contagion 8/10 

The Last Stand 8,5/10


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. August 2014)

Reservoir Dogs 

Solide 8/10... fand die Dialoge nicht so interessant wie in Pulp Fiction, aber den Plot dafür sehr gelungen.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. August 2014)

Ein Serbischer Film (A Serbian Film)... 
5/10, bin dabei eingeschlafen xD
dafür das der film so extrem uznd psycho dargestellt wird, echt enttäuschend


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. August 2014)

Purge - The Anarchy

8/10 Ballert total. Vllt schon ich nachher auch noch den ersten Teil. Regt total zum Nachdenken über den Filmplot hinaus an und erzeugt mMn auch eine gute und stimmige Atmosphäre.


----------



## ich558 (11. August 2014)

Elysium 7,5/10


----------



## shadie (11. August 2014)

Homefront

4/10 War nicht so pralle bzw total langweilig. Hätte ich Ihn später geschaut wäre ich eingepennt


----------



## beren2707 (11. August 2014)

12 Years a Slave -  8,5/10
Echt gut gemacht, allerdings hat mich der "Time"-Ripoff gestört (macht der Zimmer ja gerne). Musste dauernd an Inception denken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2014)

Be Cool – Jeder ist auf der Suche nach dem nächsten großen Hit.


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. August 2014)

22 Jump Street - der war unheimlich lustig


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2014)

Gestern wieder einmal:

 Black Hawk Down

 12/10


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2014)

Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - Extended Edition


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. August 2014)

Gestern auf Pro7 

Gesetz der Rache 9/10 sehr guter Thriller

Falon 8/10 besser als ich von einem Film der um 1Uhr nachts läuft erwartet hätte


----------



## shadie (11. August 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Gestern auf Pro7
> 
> Gesetz der Rache 9/10 sehr guter Thriller



Der ist echt richtig gut!


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2014)

Verdammt.
Robin Williams ist tot.  
Einer der ganz großen Charakterdarsteller ist nicht mehr da.


----------



## wievieluhr (12. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verdammt.
> Robin Williams ist tot.
> Einer der ganz großen Charakterdarsteller ist nicht mehr da.


 
leider .... werde mir wohl heut abend bei nem Sixxer den Film Flubber anschauen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2014)

City Cobra.


----------



## wievieluhr (12. August 2014)

Sharknado

Der Film ist glaub ich bloß Stoned zu ertragen


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (12. August 2014)

Transformers 4  6,5/10
Eigentlich ganz gut aber hatte irgendwie nicht mehr das was ich erwartet hatte. Es gibt immerhin mal eine story auch wenn die sehr durchschaubar ist und im laufe des films eher in den hintergrund gerät.

ACHTUNG SPOILER:
Die Idee mit den Dinobots find ich total lächerlich...


----------



## beren2707 (12. August 2014)

47 Ronin - 2/10

Öde, dämlich, langweilig, uninspiriert, nüchtern kaum zu ertragen - eine mMn absolut unwürdige Umsetzung der Vorlage.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. August 2014)

Zombieland 8,5/10


----------



## EcHiRaK (12. August 2014)

24 Redemption  8/10


----------



## shadie (12. August 2014)

Mal wieder was altes ausgekramt weil ich Bock drauf hatte

Tripple xXx 1 für mich 10/10


----------



## kero81 (12. August 2014)

Wrong Turn 5 -1/10
Nach 6min 47sek aus gemacht. Kein Problem mit Splatter aber das... war einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## Captn (12. August 2014)

Den neuen Transformers

Typisches Michael Bay Kino, aber mir hats gefallen  8/10


----------



## DeYoshi (13. August 2014)

Ich einfach Unverbesserlich  7/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. August 2014)

American Gangster 10/10 richtig gut


----------



## marcus022 (13. August 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Sharknado


 Wenn das der war wo  der Hai auf einer Welle reitend in ein Haus (Fenster) stürzt und ein  oder zwei Menschen frisst ... ja den kenne ich. Nach dieser Szene hab  ich ausgemacht . Hatte aber damals sowieso nur reingezappt glaube.


Thor The Dark Kingdom 7/10  Fand ich fast besser als Teil 1.


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2014)

Battleship -> Krach, Peng, Bumm, Schepper  
V wie Vendetta -> Immer wieder gut! 
Lone Ranger -> Ohne Johnny Depp und seinen toten Vogel wäre das ganze ein Witz! 
Non Stop ->


----------



## marvinj (13. August 2014)

<> schrieb:


> V wie Vendetta -> Immer wieder gut!


 Aber bitte auf Englisch 
Wikipedia:

_“Remember, remember the Fifth of November
Gunpowder, treason and plot;
I know of no reason why gunpowder treason
Should ever be forgot.”_


----------



## criss vaughn (13. August 2014)

2 Guns --> sehr unterhaltsam 
Non Stop --> Starker Anfang, schwaches Ende ..
Cpt. America 2 --> 
Spiderman: Rise of Electro -->  dramaturgisch gut inszeniertes Finale


----------



## MaxPa (13. August 2014)

Kill Bill 1&2 ->   5 Punkte Pressur Herz Explosionstechnik FTW


----------



## kero81 (13. August 2014)

A million Ways to Die in the West - Glatte 10/10

Coolste Stelle im Film: Die Anspielung auf einen meiner Lieblingsfilme.  
Der Humor hat mir gut gefallen, musste n paar mal laut Lachen. Die Besetzung ist auch Top.


----------



## marcus022 (13. August 2014)

Eigentlich schau ich keine Trailer -kero- aber du hast mich inspiriert und ja, den Film muss ich schauen.


----------



## kero81 (13. August 2014)

Ich hatte mir gestern auch erst nen Trailer zum Film angeguckt und der hat mich auch sofort überzeugt.


----------



## YuT666 (13. August 2014)

The Ward

7/10


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (14. August 2014)

auge um auge..
zwar ne tob besetzung aber ziemlich öde verfilmt...


----------



## DeYoshi (14. August 2014)

Barbie und die drei Musketiere 
2,3/10
Ich habe schon mehrere Barbie Filme gesehen aber dieser Teil hat mich leider nicht sehr überzeugt, die Story ist so vorhersehbar wie das Amen in der Kirche (so wie die Story aller Barbie Filme) und die Charactere sind genau die gleichen wie in den anderen Barbie Filmen. Die anderen Filme dieser Reihe haben von mir alle eine konstante 4,1/10 bekommen doch bei diesem Meisterwerk hat mich das Ambiente nicht überzeugt. Deswegen bekommt dieser Kaviar der Filmszene leider kein Foto von mir.
(Ironie )


----------



## Klarostorix (14. August 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> A million Ways to Die in the West - Glatte 10/10
> 
> Coolste Stelle im Film: Die Anspielung auf einen meiner Lieblingsfilme.
> Der Humor hat mir gut gefallen, musste n paar mal laut Lachen. Die Besetzung ist auch Top.


Kann ich absolut bestätigen: bin an der ein oder anderen Szene echt ausgerastet  die Anspielungen sind exzellent.


----------



## kalle340 (14. August 2014)

Iron Sky - richtig geiler Trash-Film mit reichlich "schwarzem" Humor xD


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. August 2014)

kalle340 schrieb:


> Iron Sky - richtig geiler Trash-Film mit reichlich "*schwarzem*" Humor xD


 
Aber nur am Anfang....wenn du weiß was ich meine xD

Mann sah der danach ******* aus.


----------



## kalle340 (14. August 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Aber nur am Anfang....wenn du weiß was ich meine xD
> 
> Mann sah der danach ******* aus.


 

Genau darauf hab ich angespielt  Nach der "albinisierung"...naja, vor allem als er danach zu seinen "Kollegen" geht..ich find den Film einfach nur geil


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2014)

Der Prinz aus Zamunda


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. August 2014)

300: Rise of an Empire


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. August 2014)

sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> 300: Rise of an Empire


 
Wie ist er verglichen mit dem ersten?


----------



## shadie (15. August 2014)

Transformers 4 / gestern im Kino / meine schönen 12 € 
0/10 Punkten

Der war einfach nur so was von beschissen.
hat sich gezogen wie Kaugummi, man hatte 4 mal das Gefühl der Film ist gleich vorbei, es wurde sich aber immer wieder was neues aus der Nase gezogen.
Viel zu viel Effektfeuerwerk und viel zu sehr versucht, viel Drama reinzustopfen.

GEHT GAR NICHT!
Bloß nicht reingehen, Teil 5 wurde somit auch gleich angekündigt


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. August 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Wie ist er verglichen mit dem ersten?



Um es mal vorsichtig zu sagen, ich fand den ersten Teil besser . Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Olstyle (15. August 2014)

I Phone You 8/10
Wobei einer der Punkte Bonus für das eher unerwartete Ende (Stichwort Messer) ist.


----------



## kero81 (15. August 2014)

Packt eure Spoiler mal in nen Spoiler...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (15. August 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> *SPOILER!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So spoilert man. Bitter editiere deinen Beitrag.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Der Prinz aus Zamunda



Den kann man ja mittlerweile sogar mitsprechen wenn der rückwärts läuft .
 Bei mir mal kein Film in dem Sinne, die 4. Staffel von der letzte Bulle. Im TV eher ignoriert wegen der Werbung aber für eine Serie aus deren Haus schon fast eine Glanzleistung


----------



## FrozenEYZ (15. August 2014)

Pain&Gain:
Herrlich, hab mich köstlich amüsiert  10/10


----------



## Dustin91 (16. August 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Pain&Gain:
> Herrlich, hab mich köstlich amüsiert  10/10


 
Ja, der Film ist so geil 



Spoiler



Der Zeh für den Hund oder die Stelle als er die Hände im Freien grillt


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

Death Wish


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. August 2014)

Das hier :totaler Kollaps:
Leider grad mit Mieders YT Qualität http://youtu.be/pkoBk8h1N9k

Muss man einfach gesehen haben und kennen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

Predator mit Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Marques85 (16. August 2014)

Der Prinz von Zamunda  Klassiker immer wieder gut


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

Der Goldene Nazivampir von Absam 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2014)

Chroniken der Unterwelt " City of Bones "


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (16. August 2014)

Operation Kindom 9,5/10 super Streifen


----------



## ich558 (17. August 2014)

Wieder mal Pacific Rim
51 Zoll 3D 5.1 ein Wort: bildgewaltig 

9,5/10


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

Godzilla


----------



## Marques85 (17. August 2014)

Return of the First Avenger  auf Sky für 6€ ... hat sich gelohnt geiler Film !!


----------



## danomat (17. August 2014)

Band of brothers wieder mal. 
Und diesmal in folge 10 ne videokamera im fenster entdeckt als die easy ins dorf einfährt 

Und jetzt schau ich noch: 08/15 alle 3 teile. Der beste 2. weltkriegsfilm den es gibt.


----------



## Hänschen (18. August 2014)

47 Ronin  .... die Handlung war schon tausend mal verfilmt (Rache, Geliebte, dieser ein Ausgestossener der magische Kräfte hat etc.) so dass es anfing weh zu tun und ich vor dem Enderguss die DVD aus dem Player nahm 

Edit: der arme Keanu, der Film hätte fast seiner unsterblichen Matrix-Stellung geschadet.


----------



## orca113 (18. August 2014)

Gestern nochmal Into the Blue 7/10


----------



## Rolk (18. August 2014)

RIDDICK - Überleben ist seine Rache

6/10

War nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht richtig gut. Gehofft hatte ich auf einen neuen Riddick, bekommen habe ich eher einen Pitch Black 2 mit einem schwachen Auftritt der Necros der einen faden Beigeschmack hinterlies.


----------



## Jabberwocky (18. August 2014)

Urlaubsreif  6/10
Standard Sandler Liebeskomödie. Vorausschaubar jedoch witzige Gags.

Maleficent 8/10
Schöne Welt, tolle Fabelwesen und viel Verständnis für die "böse" Hexe


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. August 2014)

The day after tomorrow 6/10 hatte deutlich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Two-Face (18. August 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> The day after tomorrow 6/10 hatte deutlich mehr erwartet.


 
Genau ab da kam Roland Emmerichs Absturz, nur _2012_ war noch schlechter.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2014)

Wildgänse 2.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Genau ab da kam Roland Emmerichs Absturz, nur _2012_ war noch schlechter.


 
Bis er das mit dem Weißen Haus gemacht hat. Da wollte ich schon die Glotze aus dem Fenster werfen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (18. August 2014)

The Watch 9/10 hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2014)

Recoil.


----------



## troppa (18. August 2014)

Total Recall (1990): 9/10 Kult mit Arni. Ziemlich übertriebene Gewalt, typisch Paul Verhoeven halt.

Total Recall (2012): 7/10 Die Effekte sind besser und es kracht mehr, dafür nicht so blutig. Die Story ist nur wenig anders, tatsächlich gleich unrealistisch und hat aber noch weniger mit Philip K. Dick's Erinnerung en gros zutuen.


----------



## marcus022 (18. August 2014)

Michael Clayton 9/10 mal wieder. Tom Wilkinson ist einer der Besten finde ich. Ob als Anwalt oder Verbrecherboss wie in Batman Begins und Rock´n Rolla, der Mann ist Top.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. August 2014)

Planet der Affen : Revolution 8,5/10 auf jeden Fall sehenswert


----------



## Painkiller (19. August 2014)

Return of the First Avenger -> 
Tron: Legacy ->


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2014)

Planes 2: 7/10

Wollte mein Sohn unbedingt sehen. Finde ich etwas besser als den ersten Teil.


----------



## CentralCynus (19. August 2014)

Avatar – Aufbruch nach Pandora (8,25/10)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2014)

Die Todeskralle schlägt wieder zu mit Bruce Lee.


----------



## Kandzi (19. August 2014)

Soylent Green
Als Charlton Heston noch gute Filme machte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2014)

<> schrieb:


> *Return of the First Avenger* ->
> Tron: Legacy ->



Jepp gerade erst gesehen, war doch feinstes Popcorn Kino auch wenn der Anfang etwas lahmte


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. August 2014)

Rock'n'Rolla 9/10 Top


----------



## Disneyfreund (19. August 2014)

Merida.

Voll verdiente 10+/10.

Da kann sich manch ein Film heute von den Animationen eine Scheibe abschneiden 

Der Soundtrack ist auch super

EDIT:
Ich würde es berüßen bzw. toll finden, wenn man bei einer Bewertung auch schreibt,
ob der Film den ein Happy end hat oder ein schlechtes Ende.

So wie ich das z.B. mache
+ für Happy End
- für schlechtes Ende

Oder irgendwie anders kenntlich macht.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

Scarface 10/10


----------



## Goyoma (20. August 2014)

X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Scarface 10/10



Du postest das in jeden Filmthread hier xD


----------



## Painkiller (20. August 2014)

> EDIT:
> Ich würde es berüßen bzw. toll finden, wenn man bei einer Bewertung auch schreibt,
> ob der Film den ein Happy end hat oder ein schlechtes Ende.
> 
> ...


Wo bleibt denn da die Spannung wenn man schon weiß was für ein Ende kommt? Da kann ich mir ja gleich eine Zusammenfassung der Handlung auf Wikipedia durchlesen.


----------



## ich558 (20. August 2014)

XMEN Zukunft ist Vergangenheit

7,5/10 

der Vorgänger war ein ticken besser


----------



## Cleriker (20. August 2014)

Escape Plan 9/10

Man muss Stallone samt Gestik natürlich mögen. Ich hab ihn mit mehreren Leuten, darunter auch einige Frauen, geguckt und alle fanden ihn gut bis sehr gut.


----------



## Disneyfreund (20. August 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn da die Spannung wenn man schon weiß was für ein Ende kommt? Da kann ich mir ja gleich eine Zusammenfassung der Handlung auf Wikipedia durchlesen.



Ok da hast de ja auch irgendwie recht.

Einen Film anzuschauen, wo man schon weiß, dass er ein gutes Ende hat oder ein schlechtes, das nimmt wirklich irgendwie ein wenig die Spannung.

Ich lasse es dann lieber in Zukunft zu schreiben, ob der Film ein Happy End hat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2014)

X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Scarface 10/10





Goyoma schrieb:


> Du postest das in jeden Filmthread hier xD


 Vielleicht hat er keine anderen Filme 

Edit : Predator 2


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er keine anderen Filme
> 
> Edit : Predator 2


 
Ja klar ich schau jeden Tag Scarface jeweils in verschiedenen Sprachen xD 

EDIT: Aber ehrlich.. denn muss man angeschaut haben.


----------



## ActiveX (20. August 2014)

Iron Man 1-3
Hab anfangs nicht viel von den Filmen gehalten, aber der erste Teil hat mich dann doch mitgerissen und mich überzeugt!
Echt coole Filme


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2014)

X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Ja klar ich schau jeden Tag Scarface jeweils in verschiedenen Sprachen xD
> 
> EDIT: Aber ehrlich.. denn muss man angeschaut haben.


 Ich habe den Film schon mehrmals gesehen und der ist immer noch 

EDIT : The Expendables 1 & 2.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. August 2014)

Blues Brothers

Ein wahres Meisterwerk. Eigentlich nicht meine Musik, aber hier passt einfach alles.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (20. August 2014)

Expendables 3 - 8/10


----------



## MaxPa (20. August 2014)

Control - 8/10 Ein gar nicht mal so bekannter Film über Ian Curtis Leben (Dem Sänger von Joy Division).


----------



## Kandzi (20. August 2014)

LotR - Rückkehr des Königs


----------



## Disneyfreund (20. August 2014)

The Return of the first Avenger 10/10 Einfach Top
Der Film hält jede Menge Überraschungen auf Lager.
Was damit gemeint ist, erfährt ihr, wenn ihr euch den anschaut.
Also anschauen lohnt sich.
Ein Actiongeladenes spannendes Meisterwerk.

Mehr Verrate ich nicht 

Ich freue mich schon auf Avengers - Age of Ultron.
Mann muss nur leider bis 2015 noch warten.
Kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## Fiftdey (21. August 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> The Return of the first Avenger 10/10 Einfach Top
> Der Film hält jede Menge Überraschungen auf Lager.
> Was damit gemeint ist, erfährt ihr, wenn ihr euch den anschaut.
> Also anschauen lohnt sich.
> ...


 
Teil drei kommt im Sommer 2016, hatte den gleichen Starttermin mit Batman vs Superman, DC hat ihren Film jetzt einen Monat vorgeschoben. 



Spoiler



ich muss dir leider widersprechen, diesen Film kann man keine 10/10 geben. 
Wo ich mit gehen würde wäre, er ist besser - viel besser als der erste Teil ok! 
Aber denn noch, der Charakter von Captain America ist so langweilig.. Wieder einmal werden zwar Millionen Menschen gerettet aber vorher sterben zich Tausend einfach so, dann hält die Handlung nichts neues bereit - alles schon mal da gewesen fliegende Engel,  
Und bei dem ersten heil hydra war dann komplett aus.. Ach und noch eins, warum muss man als Bösewicht Robert Redfort nehmen? Kommt im dritten Teil dann ein Clint eastwood? 

Also ich würde dem Film höchstens eine 4/10 geben - Action ok das war es dann aber auch..


----------



## sfc (21. August 2014)

Expendables 3 8/10  

Hat mir mal wieder wesentlich besser gefallen als die ganzen Einheitssuperheldenfilme. Dieses Mal mit weniger Blut, dafür etwas mehr Witz.


----------



## CentralCynus (21. August 2014)

sfc schrieb:


> Expendables 3 8/10
> 
> Hat mir mal wieder wesentlich besser gefallen als die ganzen Einheitssuperheldenfilme. Dieses Mal mit weniger Blut, dafür etwas mehr Witz.



Der Film ist doch jetzt ganz frisch rausgekommen, oder?


----------



## bAsSt@rd (21. August 2014)

CentralCynus schrieb:


> Der Film ist doch jetzt ganz frisch rausgekommen, oder?



Seit gestern im Kino.

Ist echt besser als viele Kritiken!


----------



## Disneyfreund (21. August 2014)

Die Serie Startrek Voyager schaue ich mir immoment komplett ganz durch.

Habe alle 7 Staffeln in meiner Sammlung


----------



## Cleriker (21. August 2014)

Homeland


----------



## danomat (21. August 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Die Serie Startrek Voyager schaue ich mir immoment komplett ganz durch



Die letzte staffel is richtig gut gemacht. War auch ganz überrascht nachdem ich die jahre immer nir vereinzelt folgen auf freetv geschaut hab


Gestern wieder mal enemy at the gates und danach gleich wieder cod 2 durchspielen müssen


----------



## Hänschen (21. August 2014)

Robocop ... naja habe mittendrin nur noch nebenbei geguckt da ich die Story schon dutzendmal gesehen habe - der Film wird es nie über besseres TV Niveau schaffen


----------



## Fiftdey (21. August 2014)

Warten auf neue Staffel Homeland, sons of anarchy.. Vertreibe mir die zeit mit House of cards, californication (letzte Staffel  ) & revenge, und dann kommt ja bald Gotham!!!


----------



## Coldhardt (22. August 2014)

Heute American Hustle, 8,5/10. Hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen, wobei ich die FSK-Einstufung überhaupt nicht verstehen kann (wie so oft).


----------



## FlakZ (22. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verdammt.
> Robin Williams ist tot.
> Einer der ganz großen Charakterdarsteller ist nicht mehr da.


 
Echt? Gar nicht mitbekommen. Und der ist echt tot? Hab die ja bei Adam Sandler auch gesagt.


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2014)

Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Die Serie Startrek Voyager schaue ich mir immoment komplett ganz durch.
> 
> Habe alle 7 Staffeln in meiner Sammlung


 Hab von Star Trek alles in meiner Sammlung auf DVD.  
Rüste gerade auf Blu Ray um.  Leider gibt es da bis jetzt nur die Filme, TNG, ENT und TOS. VOY und DS9 fehlen noch. 



> und dann kommt ja bald Gotham!!!


Darauf warte ich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Und auch auf Homeland und Star Trek Axanar


----------



## aloha84 (22. August 2014)

Kinder des Zorns FSK16


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2014)

The Expendables 3.


----------



## CentralCynus (22. August 2014)

Ich bin Nummer vier [6,5/10]


----------



## Kandzi (22. August 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hab von Star Trek alles in meiner Sammlung auf DVD.
> Rüste gerade auf Blu Ray um.  Leider gibt es da bis jetzt nur die Filme, TNG, ENT und TOS. VOY und DS9 fehlen noch.
> 
> 
> Darauf warte ich auch schon die ganze Zeit. Und auch auf Homeland und Star Trek Axanar



Hätte an gewissen DVD´s interesse 
Kannst mich ja mal per PN anschreiben falls du was loswerden willst.

BTT:
42
Bekommt von mir ne 8,5/10
Grandiose Sportdoku


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2014)

Crank.


----------



## marcus022 (22. August 2014)

Der Börsenhai auf Arte letztens. Hab das Ende verpasst, jedoch bis dahin 7/10 mit Hang zur 8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2014)

Non-Stop.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (22. August 2014)

Malavita - The Family 8/10


----------



## torkol (23. August 2014)

Transformers 4, sehr viele Explosionen, sehr gut gemacht. 8/10


----------



## ich558 (23. August 2014)

Godzilla hat mich enttäuscht 6/10
Emmerichs Version hat mir viel besser gefallen


----------



## 442 (23. August 2014)

Equilibrium 9/10
Richtig geil, gut gemacht, ereignisreiche Story, kanns irgendwie nicht richtig umschreiben, halt sehr gut.


----------



## Hänschen (23. August 2014)

I, Frankenstein ... erstaunlich OK, die beste Botschaft im Film ist dass man unbedingt jemand braucht wenn man was am Rücken hat (zB. die Wunde)


----------



## Kandzi (23. August 2014)

Kein Film aber ne Serie

DVD 1 von Caprica
Vorgeschichte zu BSG


----------



## Tradon (23. August 2014)

Extrem Laut und unglaublich nah - Schöner Film, auch wenn ich eher auf Spannungslastige Filme stehe. 8/10 Punkte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

Crank High Voltage.


----------



## torkol (24. August 2014)

22 Jumpstreet.Genau wie der auch sehr gute Vorgänger - durchgehend lustig. Ich musste mich manchmal zurückhalten um nicht laut loszulachen.10/10, klare Empfehlung, wobei man den Vorgänger gesehen haben sollte!


----------



## orca113 (24. August 2014)

Hatte mich sehr auf Transcendece (mit Johnny Depp) gefreut.

Hatte ihn jetzt besehen und war von diesem Film sehr sehr enttäuscht

2/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

Brake.


----------



## T'PAU (24. August 2014)

Monsters 8/10
Interessanter, mit minimalem Aufwand gemachter, eher experimenteller Sci-Fi Film. Man mag ihn oder hasst ihn abgrundtief. Dazwischen gibt's wohl nichts. 

Läuft heute abend/nacht in der ARD!
(ich hab ihn auf Blu-ray Quer-Steelbook )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2014)

Machete Kills 2.


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

Avatar


----------



## Captn (24. August 2014)

The Fast & The Furious "1","2", "Tokyo Drift" und "Neues Modell, Originalteile"

Hat mir wieder absolut Spaß gemacht die Filme zu sehen. Aber am besten wird mir wohl immer Tokyo Drift gefallen, wahrscheinlich wegen der Autos .
Ansonsten finde ich alle durchweg klasse .

Die Tage guck ich mir noch die anderen beiden an, also 5 und 6.


----------



## Jabberwocky (25. August 2014)

Michael Clayton 4/10
Gute Schauspieler und viel langweiliges Geschwätz. 

The Others 7/10
Ein wenig vorhersehbar aber doch sehr unterhaltend.

Planet der Affen - Revolution 9.5/10
Nicht ganz so mitreissend wie der Vorgänger aber trotzdem sehr gut. Technisch ein Meisterwerk. Teils Affen sind nicht von einem echten Affen zu unterscheiden und die Emotionen welche die Mimik überbringt sind top.

Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 2 8/10
Sehr unterhaltend und lustig. Kommt nicht ganz an den Vorgänger ran aber die 3D Effekte sind nochmal ein Stück besser. Einer der wenigen Filme bei dem sich 3D wirklich lohnt.


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2014)

Gestern American Pie das Klassentreffen.

 7/10 waren ein paar gute Lacher und einige hübsche Früchtchen dabei.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Gestern American Pie das Klassentreffen.


 Habe ich auch gesehen


----------



## orca113 (25. August 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gesehen


 
 Ja das ist ja im Prinzip immer das selbe aber den ein oder anderen Lacher konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Ich kann mich eigentlich richtig gut auch nur an den ersten erinnern.


----------



## duke999 (25. August 2014)

21 Jump Street - 5/10

Savages - 7/10


----------



## ich558 (25. August 2014)

Expendables 3 6,5/10
Ich war etwas von den schlechten CGI Effekten überrascht


----------



## Kandzi (25. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Expendables 3 6,5/10
> Ich war etwas von den schlechten CGI Effekten überrascht



Wie das?
Im zweier waren die auch schon mies.

Watchmen 0/10
Langatmiger Mist^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2014)

Miami Vice Staffel 1


----------



## The_Rock (26. August 2014)

Hab meine alte DVD Sammlung wieder gefunden 
Musste mir natürlich auch gleich nen Film reinziehn:

The Departed 11/10
Für mich immer noch einer der geilsten Filme aller Zeiten. Über 2 Stunden Dauerspannung, großes Staraufgebot ( u.a. di Caprio, Matt Damon, Wahlberg, usw). Das Ende war vielleicht ein bisschen chaotisch, aber dennoch ein Film, den man gesehn haben sollte! 

Ansonsten noch:
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang 5/10
Da hat der Trailer irgendwie mehr versprochen. Ohne die (zu vielen) Lückenfüllerszenen hätte er mir besser gefallen.

Non Stop 8/10
Typischer Liam Neeson Streifen. Fand ihn unterhaltsam


----------



## ich558 (26. August 2014)

Kandzi schrieb:


> Wie das? Im zweier waren die auch schon mies.  Watchmen 0/10 Langatmiger Mist^^



Daran kommt ich mich nicht mehr erinnern


----------



## drebbin (26. August 2014)

Ken follett - die Säulen der Erde

Wenn man den film ohne Vorkenntnisse des Buches ansieht:
Man kommt gar nicht hinterher mit fragen waswiewowarum.
Keine wirklichen Erklärungen,gefühlt nur ein springen der hauptszenen wodurch keine wirklichen Emotionen rüber.kommen. es wirkt wie ein Mittelalter-hick-hack.


Wenn man die Buchvorlage im Kopf hat:

Noch schlimmer als ohne Kenntnisse 
Umgeschrieben ohne Ende, zT an völlig unnötigen Stellen wodurch auch das Bild von einigen charakteren brutal verzogen wird.
Sehr enttäuschend, zwar generell zu befürchten bei buchvorlagen aber da es in mehreren Teilen im TV kam und auch mehrere BluRays nötig sind hat man sich vorher leider viel erhofft.
Die Schauspieler: die Wahl des jacks hat mich am positivsten überrascht. Fand ich super. Tom builder fand ich auch gut aber seine menschlichkeit wurde leider ....wegrationalisiert.
Walderan und regan H. Waren furchtbar...
Im Vergleich dazu ist die Harry potter verfilmung ein Musterbeispiel.

Wertung
Ohne Kenntnisse: 2/10
Mit Kenntnisse: 3/10

Hatte mir extra die collector mit Tore der Erde zum Geburtstag schenken lassen, ich hoffe das ich wenigstens am Nachfolger Freude finde.


----------



## wievieluhr (26. August 2014)

Postal 7/10

kann nicht Nachvollziehen warum der Film so schlecht bewertet wurde....

"Natürlich hab ich meine Filme mit Nazigold Finanziert XD"


----------



## robbe (26. August 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Postal 7/10
> 
> kann nicht Nachvollziehen warum der Film so schlecht bewertet wurde....


 
Wahrscheinlich einfach weils ein Uwe Boll Film ist. Fand ihn auch ganz gut, hab mir den schon mehrfach angeschaut, besser als so mancher 0815 Blockbuster.


----------



## MetallSimon (26. August 2014)

IP Man 2
schöner Film


----------



## duke999 (26. August 2014)

Kandzi schrieb:


> Watchmen 0/10
> Langatmiger Mist^^



Wasn bei dir kaputt?! 

Finde den Film gut. Hab ihn schon dreimal gesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2014)

Miami Vice Staffel 2.


----------



## Kandzi (26. August 2014)

Die Bestimmung/Divergent
Soundtrack 8/10
Film 5/10 
Lest lieber das Buch. Im Film wird soviel ausgelassen und falsch gemacht.


----------



## Captn (27. August 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Postal 7/10
> 
> kann nicht Nachvollziehen warum der Film so schlecht bewertet wurde....
> 
> "Natürlich hab ich meine Filme mit Nazigold Finanziert XD"



Ja, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
Ich fand den Film aber auch super .
Besonders der Cop war recht herrlich .


----------



## Murdoch (27. August 2014)

Kandzi schrieb:


> Die Bestimmung/Divergent
> Soundtrack 8/10
> Film 5/10
> Lest lieber das Buch. Im Film wird soviel ausgelassen und falsch gemacht.


Ich hätte noch weniger gegeben. 
Dann lieber die tribute von panem. Ahnlicher stil aber die filme machen alles richtig


----------



## duke999 (27. August 2014)

Shaun of the Dead - 6/10

Wird gegen Ende etwas öde.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (27. August 2014)

*Columbiana*  7/10 

Frau räumt auf...

---------------------------

Gestern: *Alles was wir geben mussten* (einer der besten Filme, die ich je gesehen habe!    )     10/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. August 2014)

Gerade The Return of the First Avenger 8,5/10


----------



## marcus022 (27. August 2014)

Return of the first Avenger 8/10


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. August 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy

"I am Groot" (10/10)


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

The Hurtlocker.


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2014)

Taxi 3 -> Immer wieder lustig  Die Blu Ray Version ist echt gut gelungen!


----------



## YuT666 (29. August 2014)

Bad Ass

8/10

Eines der wenigen brauchbaren Danny Trejo Movies.


----------



## Captn (29. August 2014)

Fast & Furious 5 

10/10 

Endlich konnte ich den mal in Ruhe komplett gucken. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, ob mir irgendeine Stelle nicht gefallen hat . All die coolen Charaktere aus den vorherigen Filmen waren drin, außer einige, was aber verständlich ist. Ich hatte auch völlig vergessen wie geil das Ende war und zum ersten mal ist mir aufgefallen, dass Han am Ende auf ner deutschen Autobahn fährt. Warum wohl ?


----------



## ich558 (30. August 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Fast & Furious 5  10/10  Endlich konnte ich den mal in Ruhe komplett gucken. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, ob mir irgendeine Stelle nicht gefallen hat . All die coolen Charaktere aus den vorherigen Filmen waren drin, außer einige, was aber verständlich ist. Ich hatte auch völlig vergessen wie geil das Ende war und zum ersten mal ist mir aufgefallen, dass Han am Ende auf ner deutschen Autobahn fährt. Warum wohl ?



Dito und beim Ende muss ich immer lächeln weil ich mich so für das Team freue 

Stromberg der Film 6-7/10
warn schon paar lustige Szenen dabei


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. August 2014)

Nicht mein Tag 8,5/10


----------



## Captn (30. August 2014)

Fast & Furious 6 

10/10 passt halt wie alle anderen 5 Teile super in mein Unterhaltungsschema, zumal mir die Verknüpfung zwischen den einzelnen Teilen gefällt. Leider musste ich Han schon wieder sterben sehen  und das obwohl er einer meiner Lieblingscharaktere ist/war. Bleibt abzuwarten wie es weiter geht nach Pauls Tod .


----------



## duke999 (30. August 2014)

Wie bewerte ihr eigtl. wirklich gute Filme?! Nix gegen Fast & Furious. Habe alle Teile gesehen und fand sie durchweg sehenswert! 

Aber wo ist hier Platz nach oben?

Oder stellt ihr die Filme auf eine Ebene wie The Dark Knight, Der Pate, Pulp Fiction, Schindlers Liste, Sieben, Django, ... ?


----------



## jamie (30. August 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Wie bewerte ihr eigtl. wirklich gute Filme?! Nix gegen Fast & Furious. Habe alle Teile gesehen und fand sie durchweg sehenswert!
> 
> Aber wo ist hier Platz nach oben?
> 
> Oder stellt ihr die Filme auf eine Ebene wie The Dark Knight, Der Pate, Pulp Fiction, Schindlers Liste, Sieben, Django, ... ?


 
Ist halt 'ne persönliche Sache. Ich für meinen Teil würde F&F niemals 10/10 Punkte geben. 
Genau wie manch einer lieber Donald Duck liest und andere lieber Goethe und co.


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. August 2014)

Nun, der eine Film glänzt mit einer grandiosen Story und wird deswegen hoch bewertet. 

Der andere Film unterhält durch seine bloße Bildgewalt, dem Sound oder einfach nur dem interessanten Thema oder Setting das den Zuschauer interessiert, hat aber keine gute Story. Sind solche Filme deswegen schlechter?
Ich denke nicht.

Ein Film muss einfach gefallen und unterhalten. Story ist nur einer von vielen Punkten. Die Mehrheit bewertet aber leider nur nach diesem Schema F. 


Ich z.B. kann mir noch so viele IMDB Wertung 9/10 Filme ansehen. Wenn mich das Thema nicht interessiert und nur langweilt kann die Story noch so ausgefeilt und überraschend sein. Mir machts dann einfach keinen Spaß.


So würde ich z.B. auch sagen, dass Fight Club nicht unbedingt besser ist als Star Trek. Ja, die meisten würden mich dafür womöglich Häuten, Steinigen, Teeren und Federn.  Aber hier sind wir wieder beim Thema gute Story vs. faszinierendes Universum, Bildgewalt, Science Fiction Setting usw. Jeder Film hat nunmal "seine" qualitäten. Und ein Vergleich reduziert auf eine Punktzahl ist IMHO sowieso fürn Ar***.


----------



## Captn (30. August 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Wie bewerte ihr eigtl. wirklich gute Filme?! Nix gegen Fast & Furious. Habe alle Teile gesehen und fand sie durchweg sehenswert!
> 
> Aber wo ist hier Platz nach oben?
> 
> Oder stellt ihr die Filme auf eine Ebene wie The Dark Knight, Der Pate, Pulp Fiction, Schindlers Liste, Sieben, Django, ... ?



Natürlich hast du recht. Und was die schauspielerische Leistung bzw. die Arbeit hinter den Filmen betrifft, sind die von dir genannten um Längen besser und auch ich finde diese super, aber ich für meinen Teil bin mit F&F groß geworden und finde Sie auch heute noch super. Wenn du willst mach ich ne acht draus .


----------



## duke999 (30. August 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ich z.B. kann mir noch so viele IMDB Wertung 9/10 Filme ansehen. Wenn mich das Thema nicht interessiert und nur langweilt kann die Story noch so ausgefeilt und überraschend sein. Mir machts dann einfach keinen Spaß.


 
Geb ich dir recht. Ich finde z.B. Inception total langweilig. 

Ich war nur von der 10/10 irritiert. Hab persönlich einem Film noch nie eine 10 gegeben. 

Und Sin City ist mein absoluter Favorit, obwohl den auch viele schlecht finden. Dem geb ich übrigens ne 9,5


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Geb ich dir recht. Ich finde z.B. Inception total langweilig.


Der Film war doch geil, mal "intelligentes" Actionkino und nicht diesen Effekt-Bockmist alà Michael Bay.



duke999 schrieb:


> Und Sin City ist mein absoluter Favorit, obwohl den auch viele schlecht finden. Dem geb ich übrigens ne 9,5


Ich bitte dich, der Film ist doch mindestens 12/10.


----------



## duke999 (30. August 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Film war doch geil, mal "intelligentes" Actionkino und nicht diesen Effekt-Bockmist alà Michael Bay.



Vielleicht sollte ich ihn mir ein zweites mal ansehen. Kann sein das er mich dann besser unterhält.
Ging mir jedenfalls bei American Ganster und The Watchmen so.

Hab Inception in 3 Etappen geguckt. So öde fand ich den xD


----------



## bAsSt@rd (30. August 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> So würde ich z.B. auch sagen, dass Fight Club nicht unbedingt besser ist als Star Trek. Ja, die meisten würden mich dafür womöglich Häuten, Steinigen, Teeren und Federn.  Aber hier sind wir wieder beim Thema gute Story vs. faszinierendes Universum, Bildgewalt, Science Fiction Setting usw. Jeder Film hat nunmal "seine" qualitäten. Und ein Vergleich reduziert auf eine Punktzahl ist IMHO sowieso fürn Ar***.



Super. Der Meinung bin ich auch. Würde fight club gerade mal 5 punkte geben. Der Film hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Ich bewerte Filme eben dann so wie sie mir zusagen und davon lebt so eine Bewertung auch. Genauso wenig würde ich Der Pate 10 punkte geben. Das Genre ist einfach nicht mein Fall.

Kenne auch viele Filme die auf IMDB nur 5 Punkte bekommen haben und die mir durchaus sehr gut gefallen haben. Und dann haben einige Filme 7 und mehr und die sagen mir gar nicht zu. Kommt eher auf den eigenen Geschmack an.


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Hab Inception in 3 Etappen geguckt. So öde fand ich den xD


Inception is jetz natürlich nicht mein Top-Favourit, ein bisschen unglaubwürdig fand' ich den schon, aber Inszenierung, Kamera und Musik waren fast perfekt gelungen, lediglich aus dem Setting hätte man mehr machen können.


----------



## Captn (30. August 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Inception is jetz natürlich nicht mein Top-Favourit, ein bisschen unglaubwürdig fand' ich den schon, aber Inszenierung, Kamera und Musik waren fast perfekt gelungen, lediglich aus dem Setting hätte man mehr machen können.



An dem Film fand ich das Ende gut, weil ich bis heute nicht weiß, ob das nun Realität ist oder nicht und genau solche Filme die Hinterfragungen und damit mein Interesse hervorrufen finde ich auch top.
Zumal DiCaprio meiner Meinung einfach super ist und bisher viel zu unterschätzt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (30. August 2014)

Sabotage 7,5/10


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2014)

Inception hat seine Momente und ist allgemein ganz gut gemacht, aber mehr als "gut", ist er mMn nicht. Da finde ich selbst F&F 5 besser. Ist zwar was ganz anderes, aber das Gesamtbild kommt bei mir einfach besser an. An Inception stört mich vor allem, dass er schon beim zweiten mal sehen, überhaupt keine Überraschungen mehr bietet. Bei einem solchen Film hoffe ich immer auf neues, dass sich erst beim zweiten mal ersichtlich zeigt. Wenn man den Film aber einmal aufmerksam geschaut hat, kann man beim zweiten mal lieber schlafen.

DiCaprio ist auch mMn ein sehr guter und noch immer unterschätzter Schauspieler. In Der große Gatsby sieht man das gut. 

btt

Mein Name ist Nobody. 9/10.
Es ist mein Lieblingsfilm. Wäre nicht am Ende die Szene mit dem Pferdeschießen, würde er meinen Nerv mit glatten 10 Punkten treffen.


----------



## seppo1887 (30. August 2014)

Lone Ranger. 5/10
Ist einfach nicht lustig und ne schlechte Story.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2014)

Die Schadenfreundinnen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. August 2014)

Mama 
10/10

Endlich mal wieder guter Horror!


----------



## Fiftdey (31. August 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Inception hat seine Momente und ist allgemein ganz gut gemacht, aber mehr als "gut", ist er mMn nicht. Da finde ich selbst F&F 5 besser. Ist zwar was ganz anderes, aber das Gesamtbild kommt bei mir einfach besser an. An Inception stört mich vor allem, dass er schon beim zweiten mal sehen, überhaupt keine Überraschungen mehr bietet. Bei einem solchen Film hoffe ich immer auf neues, dass sich erst beim zweiten mal ersichtlich zeigt. Wenn man den Film aber einmal aufmerksam geschaut hat, kann man beim zweiten mal lieber schlafen.
> 
> DiCaprio ist auch mMn ein sehr guter und noch immer unterschätzter Schauspieler. In Der große Gatsby sieht man das gut.
> 
> ...


 


Du redest von Überraschungen beim zweiten mal sehen? Gewinnt bei f&f5 ein anderer die Rennen? Ich bitte dich, Birnen mit Äpfeln Vergleichen braucht man nicht!


----------



## T'PAU (31. August 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> *Inception* hat seine Momente und ist allgemein ganz gut gemacht, aber mehr als "gut", ist er mMn nicht. Da finde ich selbst F&F 5 besser. Ist zwar was ganz anderes, aber das Gesamtbild kommt bei mir einfach besser an. An Inception stört mich vor allem, dass er schon beim zweiten mal sehen, überhaupt keine Überraschungen mehr bietet. Bei einem solchen Film hoffe ich immer auf neues, dass sich erst beim zweiten mal ersichtlich zeigt. Wenn man den Film aber einmal aufmerksam geschaut hat, kann man *beim zweiten mal lieber schlafen*.


Vorsicht, nicht dass du dem Film noch eine weitere Traumebene hinzufügst! 

Ein actionreicher Film, wo man wirklich "am Ball" bleiben muss, um nicht den Faden zu verlieren. Ich fand ihn auch sehr gut.

Inception 9/10


----------



## marcus022 (31. August 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> An dem Film fand ich das Ende gut, weil ich bis heute nicht weiß, ob das nun Realität ist oder nicht


 
Filminterpretation Inception

Erster Absatz von Möglichkeit zwei klingt am plausibelsten.


----------



## Captn (31. August 2014)

Das Drehen des Kreisels auf dem Tisch irritiert mich, da man ihn nicht lange genug sieht.


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2014)

Maleficient  (2/10) Mies.... Kann aber auch dran liegen das es nicht mein Genre war.


----------



## Abufaso (31. August 2014)

The Wolf of Wall Street, 8/10.

Argo, 8/10.

21 and over, 7/10.


----------



## YuT666 (1. September 2014)

Lifeforce - die tödliche Bedrohung

8/10

Oft gesehen, wirkt immer noch etwas krude ... aber genau das macht den Charme dieses Streifens aus.


----------



## orca113 (1. September 2014)

Gestern Expandables

7/10 ganz nett


----------



## Jabberwocky (1. September 2014)

Grind  7/10
Die Gags waren zwar meist eher lahm, aber die Skate-Szenen machen einiges wieder wett.

The Expandables 3 4/10
Ohne die vielen lustigen Anspielungen, wie aus den Vorgängern, ist es nur ein lahmer Actionstreifen.


----------



## Disneyfreund (1. September 2014)

*Storm hunters im Kino 5/10*

*Weswegen nur 5 statt 10 ?*
weil die Aufmachung vom Film eher einer Dokumentation gleicht als eines Hollywoodstreifens.
Mehrere Szenen sind von den Personen, die im Film gerade eine Kamera laufen lassen.
Und diese Kameraaufnahmen sieht man dann.

Der Film wirkt so, als sei er gerade aus dem normalen Leben gegriffen.

Was sehr lobenswert zu erwähnen ist, sind hier die relativ reallen Tornados und die super Effekte.
Im Kino wirkt das richtig gut.
Ein paar lustige Szenen gibt es auch.

Katastrophenfilm-Fans, Doku-Liebhaber und Tornado-Freaks kommen hier auf ihre kosten.

Allerdings wer Actionfilme oder Thriller gewöhnt ist und immer pure Action haben will, sollte lieber die Finger von lassen.


----------



## duke999 (1. September 2014)

Repo Men (2010) - 6,5/10

Teilweise stark, aber an manchen Stellen auch etwas schwach. Das Drehbuch könnte mehr. Aber das Ende ist gut.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. September 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy 9,5/10

Kann mich nicht mehr erinnen, wann ich das letzte Mal eine Nicht-Komödie gesehen habe, in der der ganze Saal so gelacht hat  Bildet einen sehr guten Kontrast zu den eher düsteren Thor und Cap 2 Teilen. 
Wieder ein paar Marvel typische Anspielungen und Verknüpfungen, End Credit Scene diesmal nicht so flashend, aber Teil 2 ist bereits in trockenen Tüchern:

Was will man mehr


----------



## Uziflator (2. September 2014)

Wer gute Filme mag und UWE BOLL hasst angucken!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ2t86mdODw&app


----------



## jamie (2. September 2014)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Wer gute Filme mag und UWE BOLL hasst angucken!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ2t86mdODw&app


 
Habe mich mit Boll nicht ausführlich beschäftigt, fand aber Postal (auch nach mehrmaligem Gucken) sehr sehr geil!
Auch sein Auftreten würde ich eher als extrem selbst-ironische Reaktion auf den ganzen Flame verstehen.


----------



## Cleriker (3. September 2014)

Schadenfreundinnen  9/10

Eigentlich nicht meine Welt, aber wirklich sehr unterhaltsam. Keine Szenen die man gern überspringen will, sehr charmant und witzig. Nur das Ende ist etwas zu plump geraten mMn. Ansonsten Top. Auch die Musik ist sehr gut gewählt.


----------



## Jabberwocky (3. September 2014)

Bad Neighbours 7/10
Typische Seth Rogen Komödie, ganz unterhaltsam.

Ride Along 7/10
Immer wieder überrascht wie unglaublich schlecht Ice Cube schauspielert. Grimmiger Blick und das wars. Ausnahmsweise hat er mal keinen BlingBling Gangster gespielt. Kevin Hart ist dagegen herrlich nervtötend und macht den Film sehenswert.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaßiger Film - kann man sich auch als Gottes Prachtschöpfung auf Erden anschauen ohne dabei ins Fremdschämen zu geraten! 
Diese Leslie Mann ist mal eine amtliche MILF...  Wobei Cameron Diaz auch immer MILF-iger wird...


----------



## Cleriker (3. September 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Diese Leslie Mann ist mal eine amtliche MILF...



Dem schließe ich mich an. Wirklich toll die Frau. Diaz hingegen wird nur noch kantiger und älter, finde ich.


----------



## ich558 (3. September 2014)

Hab ihn auch unterhaltsam gefunden  großteils aber nur wegen der ganzen Glocken  
7/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (3. September 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da spielt noch wer anders mit als Kate Upton?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2014)

Machete und Recoil, beide 10 / 10


----------



## ich558 (3. September 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Da spielt noch wer anders mit als Kate Upton?



Da gibt's doch so gewisse Bilder .... 

Vorhin gerade mal wieder Hobbit 1 3D

Einfach schön 9/10


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2014)

Man of steel 7,5 von 10.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. September 2014)

Kickass 1: 7.5/10
 Sehr unterhaltsam und kurzweilig, durch viele Anspielungen für "Kenner" sogar noch ne Ecke lustiger.
Und: nanananana Batman 


Kickass 2:  6/10
Auch immer noch sehr lustig, macht aber ein wenig den Fehler, den Fortsetzungen von (erfolgreichen) Filmen häufig machen: Sie wollen zu viel anders machen.
Schadet mMn dem Film, durch den Versuch, die Handlung künstlich auszubauen, entsteheb einige Längen.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (4. September 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy 8/10


----------



## Disneyfreund (4. September 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy voll verdiente 10/10

Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Marvel Filme von allen.
Wenn nicht sogar mMn der beste von allen.

Aber falls jemand anderer Meinung ist.
Wir Menschen sind nun mal unterschiedlich.
Einige finden Film XYZ als 10/10, andere empfinden Ihn wieder als 5/10, weil der nicht ganz dessen Fall ist.
Jeder hat halt einen eigene Geschmack und eine eigene Meinung.
Und mann muss sich nicht immer der masse anschließen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2014)

Tanz der Teufel 1.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (5. September 2014)

White House Down 7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2014)

Monuments Men 9 / 10


----------



## Gamer090 (5. September 2014)

300, 10/10 Da muss ich doch nichts erklären oder?

Wenn Serien auch ok sind, dann Homeland, gähnende 5/10. Die Serie kommt einfach nicht in Fahrt.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2014)

Serie?
Ich sage nur "House of Cards".


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. September 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy  8,5/10

Fand ihn klasse und kanns nur empfehlen.
Warum "nur" 8.5? Irgendwie hab ich etwas anderes erwartet. Kanns nicht genau beschreiben.


----------



## T'PAU (5. September 2014)

Trance 8,5/10

vorläufiges Ergebnis, muss ihn wohl nochmal schauen (musste auf Klo plus ein paar weiterer Unterbrechungen und war Sky live ).
Das Ende hat irgendwie etwas von Inception und die Endmusik von Emeli Sandé passt echt genial dazu! 

Emeli Sandé | Here It Comes (ft. Rick Smith) - Trance Soundtrack - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2014)

Then She Found Me.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. September 2014)

The Road  6-7 /10  Ist ein Endzeitfilm, sehr düster, sehr hoffnungslos und teilweise krasse Szenen. Garantiert nix für einen netten Filmabend mit Lilalaunebär und Co. Und für Leute, die gerade in einer depressiven Phase stecken, definitiv ungeeignet.


----------



## kero81 (6. September 2014)

Frozen Ground 8,5/10  Glaub der ist nicht so bekannt?!? Ich fand ihn aber recht gut.


----------



## der_yappi (6. September 2014)

Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter

http://www.monsieurclaude.de

Köstlich amüsiert und vieeel gelacht.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (7. September 2014)

Millennium Trilogie (Verblendung, Verdammnis, Vergebung) - 9/10

Spannend, authentisch, ohne irgendwelchen Pathos und anderem Schmarrn. Sehr gute Krimi Reihe, wenn man denn nicht so auf Krach-Bumm-Action steht. Hoffentlich gibt's irgendwann auch mal noch die Nachfolgeteile von der Fincher-Verfilmung, denn die war auch richtig gut.

Was ich allerdings erschreckend finde ist, in welch schlechter Qualität man die BluRay Trilogie herausgebracht hat. Furchtbar grieseliges Bild, je nach Einstellung mal mehr mal weniger. In einigen Szenen erinnert es einen aber an Zeiten vom Fernsehen vor über 20 Jahren. Und dann noch, dass der Tontechniker die Synchro ähnlich wie bei Game of Thrones auf DVD gemastert hat, wo bei der BR alle Stimmen zu tief sind und leiern. Great Job guys.  Echt schade drum.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2014)

Starsky & Hutch.


----------



## trigger831 (7. September 2014)

Prakti.com


----------



## duke999 (7. September 2014)

Senna - 7,5/10
Gute Doku über den Formel 1-Fahrer Ayrton Senna. Auch für Leute die sich, so wie mich, nicht sonderlich für den Formel 1 Sport interessieren.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy: 10/10

Hammergeiler Film der vom Anfang bis zum Ende bestens unterhält. 
Für mich neben den neuen Batman Filmen, die beste Comicverfilmung.


----------



## Kinguin (7. September 2014)

Ich bin die Nummer 4 
Titel ist etwas naja,und auch der Film an sich ist recht simpel 
Aber doch irgendwie ganz schöne Unterhaltung für nebenbei (irgendwie fehlt dafür der Nachfolger noch - wie bei Jumper ein offenes Ende)
Vllt kennt ja wer die Buchreihe ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2014)

Nico.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. September 2014)

*The Amazing Spider-Man 2: Rise of Electro 7/10*

Nach Totalverrissen und Schimpf und Schande hatte ich ziemlichen Schrott erwartet, fühlte mich aber überraschenderweise prima unterhalten. 

Unter dem Strich ein vergnügliches, lautes und buntes Superhelden-Spektakel für große Kinder, dem auch der Humor gut zu Gesicht steht, der deutlich alberner als bei den Sam Raimi Verfilmungen ausfällt - Spideys Flachwitze und Oneliner beim Abservieren von kleinen und großen Strauchdieben sind dabei aber durchaus im Sinne der alten Comics. Die Effekte sind durchweg in Ordnung, teils sogar sehr eindrucksvoll.

Der Weg, den man mit der unkonventionellen Charakterzeichnung von Gwen Stacy eingeschlagen hatte, gefiel mir, 



Spoiler



deswegen ist es schade, dass die Figur in zukünftigen Filmen wohl nicht wieder auftauchen wird.


Andrew Garfield als neuen Spider-Man empfinde ich inzwischen weniger irritierend als noch im ersten Film. Eigentlich vermisse ich von früher nur den herrlich cholerischen J. K. Simmons in seiner Rolle als Bugle Chef J. Jonah Jameson wirklich.

Ob diese Felicia - rechte Hand von Harry Osborn - 



Spoiler



wohl DIE Felicitas Hardy ist aka Black Cat? *grübel*


----------



## Jabberwocky (8. September 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Für mich neben den neuen Batman Filmen, die beste Comicverfilmung.


Die neuen Batman Filme als Comicverfilmung anzusehen grenz schon an Blasphemie 

X-Men Zukunft ist Vergangenheit 7/10
Ganz unterhaltsam, der Vorgänger hat mir jedoch besser gefallen.


----------



## moosmupfel (8. September 2014)

Zuletzt gesehen monsier Claude und seine Töchter, oder wars drachenzähmen 2- bin mir nicht so sicher was der letzte Film war. Letzte Serie hingegen weiß ich: outlander-  übrigen sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Disneyfreund (9. September 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich bin die Nummer 4
> Titel ist etwas naja,und auch der Film an sich ist recht simpel
> Aber doch irgendwie ganz schöne Unterhaltung für nebenbei (irgendwie fehlt dafür der Nachfolger noch - wie bei Jumper ein offenes Ende)
> Vllt kennt ja wer die Buchreihe ^^


 
Denn habe ich auch gesehen.
Ich würde Ihn mit 7/10 Bewerten.
Man wünscht sich auf jedenfall einen Nachfolger von dem Film.



Momentan schau ich mir die Serie "Wickie und die starken Männer" durch aus den 70er.
Die alte Serie ist einfach Spitze und sollte man auf jedenfall kennen.

Alte Serien wie Duck Tales, Kapt'n Balu, Gummibärenbande, Tom und Jerry, wickie oder auch Chip und Chap die Ritter des Rechts sind richtig gut.
Viele neue Serien, die im TV laufen, halten mit den alten einfach nicht mit.

Ich zeige den Kindern lieber diese alten Serien (auf DVD) als das Fernsehen anzumachen und neue zu zeigen.
Eine Ausnahme ist die Serie zu Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht, die mit den Filmen locker mithalten kann.

Aber ich meine auch, dass nicht jede neue Serie automatisch schlecht ist. Ausnahmen gibt es. Und wie gesagt, viele neue Serien können den alten Serien nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## ich558 (9. September 2014)

District 9

Anfangs irgendwie komisch entwickelt sich dann aber ziemlich packend 7,5/10

btw: Wie heißt den der Film in dem paar Jungs einen abgestürzten Meteor finden und dann superkräfte bekommen wodurch sie selbst schweben und andere Dinge schweben lassen können. Anfangs ist noch alles lustig aber zum Ende hin entwickelt sich ein Streit untereinander und einer von den 3 stirbt dann?


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (9. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> District 9  Anfangs irgendwie komisch entwickelt sich dann aber ziemlich packend 7,5/10  btw: Wie heißt den der Film in dem paar Jungs einen abgestürzten Meteor finden und dann superkräfte bekommen wodurch sie selbst schweben und andere Dinge schweben lassen können. Anfangs ist noch alles lustig aber zum Ende hin entwickelt sich ein Streit untereinander und einer von den 3 stirbt dann?



The Chronicles oder so


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2014)

Natural Born Killers.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> btw: Wie heißt den der Film in dem paar Jungs einen abgestürzten Meteor finden und dann superkräfte bekommen wodurch sie selbst schweben und andere Dinge schweben lassen können. Anfangs ist noch alles lustig aber zum Ende hin entwickelt sich ein Streit untereinander und einer von den 3 stirbt dann?


Dreamcatcher?


----------



## ich558 (9. September 2014)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> The Chronicles oder so



Stimmt der wars 
Chronicle – Wozu bist du fähig?


----------



## danomat (9. September 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dreamcatcher?


Der handelt von nem alien virus


----------



## bAsSt@rd (10. September 2014)

Hercules 8/10


----------



## Gripschi (10. September 2014)

Oblivion 9

Das Ende war etwas komisch, ansonsten Top.


----------



## Kinguin (10. September 2014)

The Amazing Spiderman 2 8/10

Ich muss sagen,auch wenn ich anfangs skeptisch war wegen dem neuen Peter Parker (mir gefiel der Schauspieler aus den Teilen 1-3 mehr),so gefällt mir die Reihe storytechnisch aber auch allg von den Charakteren her mehr (Parkers Eltern,die Bösewichte usw)
Besonders die Hauptcharakterin (Gwen Stacy) macht endlich mal mehr als bloss die Rolle der Maid in Nöten zu spielen (ja Mary Jane ging mir einfach auf den Zeiger nach dem 1.Teil der alten Spiderman Triologie  )
Das Ende von dem Film war dabei recht überraschend,ich möchte hier nicht zu viel verraten - und irgendwie erfrischend anders im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Superhelden Filmen


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. September 2014)

Cloverfield 7/10 An sich gut, nur die das Kameragewackel nervt auf die Dauer.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2014)

Tanz der Teufel 2.


----------



## D0pefish (10. September 2014)

Neben einigen anderen letztens auf Tele 5: Ju-on - schon krass, was man mit minimalsten Effekten und etwas Schminke machen kann. Bis zur Hälfte des Films ein echtes Meisterwerk! Da können alle anderen einpacken. Wenn ihr eure Kinder für's Leben schocken wollt, euch trotzdem man weiß, dass es nur Theater ist, kalte Schauer über den Körper laufen sollen, nebst Albträumen in der folgenden Nacht... dann mit diesem Film.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (11. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*True Detective 10/10*

Ein paar Worte zu "True Detective", welche ich in 2 Nächten hintereinander verschlungen habe...
"If you ask me, the light's winning..." Ich will hier nichts spoilern, aber Kenner werden mir sicherlich zustimmen, spätestens bei dieser Dialogzeile realisiert man wieder, was wirklich von Bedeutung ist im Leben...
McConaughey als zynischer Meisterdetektiv mit kaputter Seele zeigt hier eine unglaubliche Präsenz, dies geht schon über bloßes Schauspiel hinaus, dies ist Leidenschaft in ihrer reinsten Form, welche sich auf den Zuschauer überträgt. Ein Gefühl wie bei Robert De Niro zu seinen Glanzzeiten... Tut euch einen Gefallen und schaut euch diese Serie an, ihr werdet es sicherlich nicht bereuen. Und nach Möglichkeit tunlichst im O-Ton mit Untertitel, denn insbesondere McConaugheys sonorer Texas Akzent macht schon gefühlte 50% aus... Der Soundtrack sollte auch nicht unerwähnt bleiben, exzellente Untermalung des Geschehens teilweise dadurch.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2014)

Death Race -> Autos + Kanonen = Krach, Peng, Bumm, Schepper, Klirr!


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> *The Amazing Spider-Man 2: Rise of Electro 7/10*
> 
> Nach Totalverrissen und Schimpf und Schande hatte ich ziemlichen Schrott erwartet, fühlte mich aber überraschenderweise prima unterhalten.


 
Ich fand ihn leicht albern.
Die blöden Sprüche von Spiderman hätte man weglassen können.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. September 2014)

<> schrieb:


> Death Race -> Autos + Kanonen = Krach, Peng, Bumm, Schepper, Klirr!


 
Bis Heute einer meiner Lieblingsfilme, einfach der Hammer.  Du hast aber noch die hübschen Frauen vergessen.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. September 2014)

Frozen Ground

Tolle Landschaftsaufnahmen, aber zu nüchtern und Spannungsarm erzählt. Charaktere bleiben sehr flach.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (12. September 2014)

Das Boot - Serienlangfassung auf Blu-ray - 10/10

Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme und noch dazu einer der wenigen richtig guten deutschen Filme. Top Schauspieler, authentisch, sehr aufwendig inszeniert, beklemmend und spannend trotz der Über-überlänge. Ein Meisterwerk.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2014)

Claim - The Best Ski Movie...Ever 10/10
_ screw the cool guy standard procedure_
Statt dem Grundthema "wir sind die Coolsten" heißt es dort nur "wir haben Spaß dabei!". Und das macht auch der Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2014)

Tanz der Teufel 3.


----------



## Hennemi (13. September 2014)

Maleficent


----------



## NynrosVorlon (13. September 2014)

I spit on your grave


----------



## orca113 (14. September 2014)

Gestern ein paar folgen Heartland - Paradies für Pferde

8/10

Auch wenns Weiberkram ist es unterhält top


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

Expendables 3 

7/10


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2014)

Schaue zur Zeit Breaking Bad, gibts ja nu kostenlos als Amazon Prime Kunde.

Wirklich sehr gut gemacht,      9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. September 2014)

Bad Grandpa 6 / 10, Homefront 9,5 / 10, Wasabi 10 / 10


----------



## Jabberwocky (15. September 2014)

A Long Way Down  8.5/10
Immer wieder schwarz und auch bewegend. 

Edge of Tomorrow  8/10
Überraschend gut. Bill Murray lässt grüssen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2014)

Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

LotR 9/10 einfach immerwieder geil


----------



## MOD6699 (15. September 2014)

Prisioners - 8/10 an sich guter Film der auch überzeugen kann. Allerdings finde ich den Hype darum leicht übertrieben.

The Wizzard of Oz 3D - Der Film an sich is ne 6/10. Am Anfang gut aber am Ende lässt er doch stark nach. Der 3D effekt ist aber für mich"neuling" einfach nur bombastisch 

daher 7/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Im August in Osage County 10/10*

"Das Leben ist sehr lang..." Mit diesem Zitat von T.S. Eliot (1888-1965) beginnt dieser Trip in die Abgründe einer durch und durch dysfunktionalen Familie... Angesiedelt im Mittleren Westen der USA erleben wir die Selbstzerfleischung der krebskranken Violet, gezeichnet von Chemotherapie und Medikamentenmissbrauch, dargestellt von einer wie immer überragenden Meryl Streep... Ihr Gatte Beverly, ein wie immer toller Sam Shepard, ein desillusionierter Schreiber und Langzeitalkoholiker hat längst nicht mehr die Kraft für die Ausfälle seiner Gattin - und als sie die indianischstämmige Haushaltshilfe offen ihren Rassismus spüren lässt - bringt es das Fass zum Überlaufen und er begeht Suizid auf einem See...

Dies führt dazu, dass die drei gemeinsamen Töchter sich zur Beerdigung zusammenfinden, und die Töchter sind alle nicht minder kaputt als ihre Erzeuger... Barbara (Julia Roberts), die älteste der drei Geschwister, von ihrem Gatten getrennt lebend, "gesegnet" mit einer pubertierenden Tochter, versucht inmitten all des Chaos einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren, aber spätestens als die beiden jüngeren Schwestern, Ivy (Julianne Nicholson - nicht verwandt oder verschwägert mit Jack Nichsolson) und Karen (Juliette Lewis) hinzustoßen, werden alte, tiefsitzende Wunden aufgerissen...

Immer, wenn man gerade dachte, es kommt nicht schlimmer, wird man eines Besseren belehrt... Hier folgt Abgrund auf Abgrund - ist man bei manch zynischen Sprüchen noch geneigt, leise in sich hinein zu schmunzeln, kommt in der nächsten Szene wieder ein Schlag mit dem Dampfhammer, der einem den Boden unter den Füßen wegzieht...

Erlesenstes Familendrama mit superb aufspielendem Cast bis in die kleinste Nebenrolle. Hier gibt es für niemanden einen Platz an der Sonne. Nach diesem Film wird man automatisch, wenn man es nicht eh schon ist, selbst zum Alkoholiker.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Dustin91 (16. September 2014)

The Hunter 9/10.

Bildgewaltiger Film. Beweist mal wieder, dass man auch ohne viele Actionszenen auskommt und dennoch einen herausragenden Film machen kann.
Die Landschaftsaufnahmen sind wunderschön und Willem Dafoe passt perfekt in die Rolle.


----------



## The_Rock (16. September 2014)

Monsters 4/10
Sowas wie Cloverfield mit Aliens und viel zu viel öden Lückenfüllern.

Remember me 8/10
Ich mag ja eigentlich keine Romanzen ...außer sie haben kein Happy End! Muahaha

Cpt America 2 - 9/10
Also normalerweise sind Sequels immer schlechter als der Vorgänger, aber hier fand ich den zweiten Teil weit besser!

Edit: Einen hab ich vergessen!
Sabotage 3/10
Ein Film zum vergessen eben 
Die Auflösung am Ende (bzw das Motiv des Killers) war so albern wie Arnies Versuch als Gouverneur


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2014)

Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens.


----------



## shadie (16. September 2014)

the expendables 3

Ich sag nur bumbumbumbumbum

Für mich 10/10, man muss es halt mögen


----------



## Gamer090 (16. September 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> the expendables 3
> 
> Ich sag nur bumbumbumbumbum
> 
> Für mich 10/10, man muss es halt mögen


 
Nur bumbum und wo bleibt der Humor der mir besonders im zweiten Teil so gut gefallen hat?


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (16. September 2014)

Ích habe Freitag Nacht mit 4 Kumpels Mirrors (son komischer Horrofilm) geschaut... Davor war Kerb und wir waren... naja nicht mehr ganz nüchtern... Der eine hat fast angefangen zu flennen vor Angst und nicht hingeschaut, ich habe selten so gelacht wie da... Danach konnte keiner von Uns in einen Spiegel schauen


----------



## duke999 (16. September 2014)

Stromberg 8/10 
Weil ich großer Stromber-Fan bin.

In diesem Sinne: "Du bist so helle wie n Tunnel"
Ich lag flach xD


----------



## Kinguin (16. September 2014)

Fast and Furios 

10/10 - ich kenne wirklich jeden Teil und fand jeden Teil gelungen (super Fighting Szenen,tolle Story,fette Autos,epische Action,coole Protagonisten und hübsche Frauen )


----------



## Jabberwocky (17. September 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nur bumbum und wo bleibt der Humor der mir besonders im zweiten Teil so gut gefallen hat?


Der fehlt komplett, was den 3. Teil zu einem langweiligen BumBum Film mit miesen Effekten macht 

Atemlos - Gefährliche Wahrheit  6/10
Taylor Lautner ist einfach nur ein schrecklicher Schauspieler. 

Der Tod steht ihr gut  9/10
Immer wieder herrlich. Bruce Willis ist einfach top.


----------



## shadie (17. September 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Der fehlt komplett, was den 3. Teil zu einem langweiligen BumBum Film mit miesen Effekten macht
> 
> Atemlos - Gefährliche Wahrheit  6/10
> Taylor Lautner ist einfach nur ein schrecklicher Schauspieler.
> ...


 
Whaattt?

Fand ich gar nicht also bei uns hat sich das kino die letzte halbe Stunde halb tot gelacht bei den dummen Sprüchen 

hast du den überhaupt schon gesehen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2014)

Lethal Weapon Teil 3.


----------



## Jabberwocky (17. September 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> hast du den überhaupt schon gesehen?


Hmmm dann habe ich wohl eine Version davon gesehen in der sie alle lustigen Szenen raus geschnitten haben 
Gerade dank dem zweiten Teil habe ich mich tierisch auf den Humor gefreut und wurde bitter enttäuscht


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. September 2014)

Planet der Affen - Prevolution 1000/10

Boah, ich bin völlig geflashed. Kanns gar nicht in Worte fassen. Ich weiß nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal einen Film gesehen habe, der mich derartig mitgenommen und begeistert hat. Die Bilder, die teils kreiert werden sind echt grandios. Über das Motion Capturing der Affen, insbesondere bei Caesar müssen wir natürlich nicht drüber reden  Der zweite Teil wird definitiv noch über meinen Bildschirm flimmern, die Frage ist nicht ob sondern nur wann.

Und genau das sollten sich auch alle fragen, die den noch nicht gesehen haben. Mega Empfehlung von mir


----------



## Affliction (17. September 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Planet der Affen - Prevolution 1000/10  Boah, ich bin völlig geflashed. Kanns gar nicht in Worte fassen. Ich weiß nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal einen Film gesehen habe, der mich derartig mitgenommen und begeistert hat. Die Bilder, die teils kreiert werden sind echt grandios. Über das Motion Capturing der Affen, insbesondere bei Caesar müssen wir natürlich nicht drüber reden  Der zweite Teil wird definitiv noch über meinen Bildschirm flimmern, die Frage ist nicht ob sondern nur wann.  Und genau das sollten sich auch alle fragen, die den noch nicht gesehen haben. Mega Empfehlung von mir


 Heißt der nicht Revolution? Also der zweite teil.

Witzig wie da die meinungen auseinander gehen, ich find genau das gegenteil von dir.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. September 2014)

Prevolution ist der Vorgänger von Revolution und Revolution der, der vor kurzem im Kino lief. Ich fand beide gut, aber es waren jetzt nicht die besten Filme die ich je gesehen habe. Aber das ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. September 2014)

Ride Along und Bad Neighbors


----------



## Affliction (17. September 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Prevolution ist der Vorgänger von Revolution und Revolution der, der vor kurzem im Kino lief. Ich fand beide gut, aber es waren jetzt nicht die besten Filme die ich je gesehen habe. Aber das ist Geschmacksache.



Achso. Na dann versteh i seine begeisterung.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. September 2014)

4303 schrieb:


> Achso. Na dann versteh i seine begeisterung.


 
Prevolution Top, Revolution fast flop.
Beim reitenden Gorilla, der mit 2 MGs durchs Feuer reitet, musste ich lauthals lachen. So absurd


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. September 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Prevolution Top, Revolution fast flop.
> Beim reitenden Gorilla, der mit 2 MGs durchs Feuer reitet, musste ich lauthals lachen. So absurd


Reitende Gorillas mit MGs? 

Muss ich sehen


----------



## drebbin (18. September 2014)

Seh ich auch so, ist ja noch besser als die kulturell wertvolle Parodie auf 300 von Elsterglanz :p

In mir wächst gerade ein extremer Wunsch eines reitenden Affens mit MG der durch den Wald jagt und mit vertonter Stimme brüllt: "Ich mach dich eisekalt, Junge!"


----------



## Jabberwocky (18. September 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Planet der Affen - Prevolution 1000/10
> 
> Boah, ich bin völlig geflashed. Kanns gar nicht in Worte fassen. Ich weiß nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal einen Film gesehen habe, der mich derartig mitgenommen und begeistert hat. Die Bilder, die teils kreiert werden sind echt grandios. Über das Motion Capturing der Affen, insbesondere bei Caesar müssen wir natürlich nicht drüber reden  Der zweite Teil wird definitiv noch über meinen Bildschirm flimmern, die Frage ist nicht ob sondern nur wann.
> 
> Und genau das sollten sich auch alle fragen, die den noch nicht gesehen haben. Mega Empfehlung von mir


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Der erste Teil ist wirklich Top 

Aber auch der zweite Teil kann sich sehen lassen. Besser als die meisten anderen Filme die kürzlich im Kino liefen. Technisch gesehen etwas vom besten was ich jeh gesehen habe. Der Orang-Utan ist kaum mehr von einem richtigen zu unterscheiden und auch die Mimik der Affen ist genial. Da kann ich getrost über gewisse absurde Szenen hinwegsehen 
Abgesehen davon geht es in den Filmen um sprechende Affen


----------



## Captn (18. September 2014)

Ich schaue mir zur Zeit Breaking Bad an und bin jetzt fast mit Staffel 2 durch. 
Ich muss echt sagen, dass ich total begeistert bin von der Serie. Das Setzung passt und von Folge zu Folge wird es immer besser habe ich den Eindruck. Zumal ich bisher nicht wirklich das Gefühl hatte, dass ich mal ne Pause bräuchte, sondern eher immer nur noch mehr sehen will .

@ drebbin

Da fehlt dann nur noch ein "Ronny"-Affe, der das Frühstück vergisst .


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. September 2014)

Breaking Bad ist wirklich genial, wobei sie zum Ende hin etwas abbaut. Deswegen auch nach 5 Staffeln Schluss, wobei die Spannung eigentlich auf einem konstant hohen Level bleibt. Sicher eine der besten Serien (wie auch Dexter, wobei mir auch dort das Ende nicht gefallen hat). 

Wenn man nichts anderes zu tun hätte, könnte man echt viele tolle Sachen anschauen. 

Die letzte Filme waren bei mir Expendables 1&2, den dritten gibts demnächst im Kino. 

Auch empfehlenswert: The Artist. Lustiger Stummfilm.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. September 2014)

Sin City 2. Ich gebe 8-9/10. Eva Green ist ein Traum Die Actionszenen sind gut und die 3D-Technik kommt wegen s/w gut zur Geltung. Bin auf Teil 3 gespannt, welcher sicherlich kommen wird!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. September 2014)

Olympus has fallen 8/10

Krach, bum, bäng  Wenn man(n) mit der richtigen Erwartungshaltung an den Film rangeht, ist der echt sehr unterhaltsam. Wer Story sucht, kann die ja woanders finden 
Und außerdem mag ich den Kellner.. äh Butler


----------



## Dustin91 (18. September 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Olympus has fallen 8/10
> 
> Krach, bum, bäng  Wenn man(n) mit der richtigen Erwartungshaltung an den Film rangeht, ist der echt sehr unterhaltsam. Wer Story sucht, kann die ja woanders finden
> Und außerdem mag ich den Kellner.. äh Butler


 
Ja! Geiler Film! 
Das Szenario ist zwar völlig abstrus, aber wenn ich Filme gucke, will ich einfach unterhalten werden. Da schice ich auf Logik und es muss einfach krachen und Spaß machen 
Damals habe ich den Film im Kino gesehen und es kam ein Trailer für White House Down. Da hat sich der Kinosaal schon bisschen verarscht gefühlt, weil das fast das gleiche Szenario ist 
White House Down finde ich persönlich aber einen Tick schlechter als Olympus has fallen.


----------



## Disneyfreund (18. September 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja! Geiler Film!
> Das Szenario ist zwar völlig abstrus, aber wenn ich Filme gucke, will ich einfach unterhalten werden. Da schice ich auf Logik und es muss einfach krachen und Spaß machen
> Damals habe ich den Film im Kino gesehen und es kam ein Trailer für White House Down. Da hat sich der Kinosaal schon bisschen verarscht gefühlt, weil das fast das gleiche Szenario ist
> White House Down finde ich persönlich aber einen Tick schlechter als Olympus has fallen.



Bei mir ist es genau anders herum.

Ich fand White House down besser als Olympus has fallen.

Wobei die sich wirklich ähneln.

Olympus has fallen ist mMn nen tacken härter als White house down.

Auch wenn die Filme mich ein wenig an Stirb Langsam erinnert haben.


----------



## Riddler_ (19. September 2014)

Ich hab mir mal erlöse uns von dem Bösen angetan. Nicht grade der bringer... 

Vllt eher was für'n Abend zu Hause und nicht fürs Kino.


----------



## marvinj (19. September 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Reitende Gorillas mit MGs?
> 
> Muss ich sehen


 Auch schon im Trailer ulkig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2014)

Ein Mann sieht rot mit Charles Bronson.


----------



## YuT666 (20. September 2014)

28 Weeks Later

9/10


John Carpenter’s Cigarette Burns

7.5/10


The Cold Hour

8/10


----------



## The_Rock (20. September 2014)

Transcendence (wird das so geschrieben?) 4/10
Langatmig, kaum Spannung. Sollte man sich unbedingt ausgeschlafen antun, sonst überkommt einen die Müdigkeit 
Johnny Depp war auch schonmal besser.


----------



## Murdoch (20. September 2014)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Transcendence (wird das so geschrieben?) 4/10
> Langatmig, kaum Spannung. Sollte man sich unbedingt ausgeschlafen antun, sonst überkommt einen die Müdigkeit
> Johnny Depp war auch schonmal besser.


War auch enttäuscht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2014)

Force of Execution 8,5 / 10


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2014)

Letzte Woche Samstag im Kino Erlöse uns von dem Bösen.

6/10

Habe mich zum Teil nur erschrocken, nie wieder mehr Horrorfilme.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. September 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Samstag im Kino Erlöse uns von dem Bösen.
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Habe mich zum Teil nur erschrocken, nie wieder mehr Horrorfilme.


 
Du vergibst nem Horrorfilm 6/10, weil du dich erschrocken hast?
Was hast du denn erwartet?


----------



## Two-Face (20. September 2014)

Ein Horrorfilm, der einen wirklich erschreckt, wär' ja was ganz was neues, das wäre schon 10/10 wert.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. September 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Du vergibst nem Horrorfilm 6/10, weil du dich erschrocken hast?
> Was hast du denn erwartet?


 

Ne Bunny ist die insgesamte Bewertung!


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. September 2014)

Fight Club 
10/10

Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

Das magische Haus


----------



## Gamer090 (21. September 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das magische Haus


 
Und wie war der Film denn so?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und wie war der Film denn so?


 Junior war begeistert, ich fand ihn soweit Ok. Hatte aber bissle Angst vorm Hasen gehabt


----------



## ich558 (21. September 2014)

Transformers 4

Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Fan davon aber nach einem Guten Anfang wurde der Film immer langweiliger und fesselte kaum mit "epischen Momenten" wie die Vorgänger. Zum Ende hin waren die Dinos dann wieder ganz gut. Alles in allem eine gnädige 7/10


----------



## kero81 (21. September 2014)

Ebenfalls Qlympus has fallen gesehen. Joah, war ganz ok. Typischer Patriotischer Actionfilm... 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

Sabotage mir Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Oozy (21. September 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Sabotage mir Arnold Schwarzenegger.


Habe ich auch erst letztens gesehen, hätte ihm aber nicht mehr als ne 4 gegeben. Wie fandest du ihn?

The Karate Kid - 9,5


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Habe ich auch erst letztens gesehen, hätte ihm aber nicht mehr als ne 4 gegeben. Wie fandest du ihn?


 Ich fand ihn gut.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. September 2014)

Gestern Abend noch  Atemlos - Gefährliche Wahrheit

7/10


----------



## beren2707 (22. September 2014)

Robocop (der neue Streifen) - 6,5-7/10
Robocop Director's Cut - 8,5/10
Der neue Film kommt an das Original nicht heran, war jedoch auch nie das Ziel, er ist einfach von Grund auf anders ausgelegt; klassischer Blockbuster eben, aber solide und beileibe nicht langweilig - daher eine wackelige 7 mit Tendenz zu 6,5.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2014)

Tanz der Teufel 4.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2014)

Gangster Chronicles 7 / 10, ziemlich abgedreht und die Handling erschließt sich einem nicht wirklich
 Saints and Soldiers II " Airbrne Creed " 8,5 / 10, der dürfte auch Nörgler ansprechen da nicht es keinen heldenhaften Sieger gibt.


> Robocop (der neue Streifen) - 6,5-7/10
> Robocop Director's Cut - 8,5/10
> Der neue Film kommt an das Original nicht heran, war jedoch auch nie das Ziel,


 Schlecht war er beileibe nicht aber ich fand den Neuen doch einen Tick besser. Besonders der nackte Murphy sah ja mal richtig geil aus


----------



## MOD6699 (22. September 2014)

Tim und Struppi - 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2014)

Rocky Teil 1.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2014)

Motel " Room 13 " 8 / 10


----------



## Painkiller (23. September 2014)

Ui, das waren eine Menge in letzter Zeit. 

Shooter
Password Swordfish
Der Herr der Ringe Trilogie - Extended Edition
The Matrix Trilogie inkl. Animatrix 

Natürlich alles auf Blu Ray. 

Gestern hab ich mit Star Trek TNG @ Blu Ray angefangen.


----------



## The_Rock (23. September 2014)

Afflicted 5/10
Ist eher was für die "Found Footage" Fans (a la Blair Witch und so).

Edit:
The Art of Steal 6.5/10
Vorhersehbar, aber ganz ok.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (23. September 2014)

The Expendables 3 im Kino. Ich hab ihn mir gleich zweimal angeschaut.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (23. September 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Samstag im Kino Erlöse uns von dem Bösen.
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Habe mich zum Teil nur erschrocken, nie wieder mehr Horrorfilme.


 
Der Film ist Müll ...


----------



## Captn (24. September 2014)

Heute mit der dritten Staffel von Breaking Bad fertig geworden. Die Serie macht mich noch fertig . Diese losen Enden sind doch Absicht.
Aber Spaß macht sie mir alle mal.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. September 2014)

Die Special-Folgen von Top Gear ...    mit das Beste, was man gucken kann!  

(und ja, die werden einzeln auf DVD verkauft, und gehen alle zwischen ein und zwei Stunden,  also kann man die wohl als Film zählen)


----------



## Schnitzel (24. September 2014)

Zum X-ten mal Avatar Extended.
11/10


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2014)

NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Der Film ist Müll ...


 

Nein eigentlicht nicht!


----------



## Jabberwocky (24. September 2014)

Olympus Has Fallen  4/10
Was soll man dazu noch sagen. Amerikanischer Patriotismus pur 
Einmal mehr wird einem vor Augen geführt, dass die Amis glauben sie seien das Zentrum der Welt


----------



## FrozenEYZ (24. September 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Olympus Has Fallen  4/10
> Was soll man dazu noch sagen. Amerikanischer Patriotismus pur
> Einmal mehr wird einem vor Augen geführt, dass die Amis glauben sie seien das Zentrum der Welt


Hast du ernsthaft etwas anderes erwartet?


----------



## Jabberwocky (24. September 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Hast du ernsthaft etwas anderes erwartet?


Nein, weshalb ich ihn auch lange gemieden habe. Bis ich hier irgendwo gelesen habe er sei gut


----------



## Captn (24. September 2014)

Das einzig gute an dem Film war für mich die Hauptrolle .

Hab ja letztens erst wieder Gesetz der Rache gesehen. Ein unglaublich guter Film meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2014)

Stirb Langsam 1


----------



## Metalic (24. September 2014)

Sex Tape 
Kein Film des Jahres aber hat einige ganz lustige Szenen dabei. Und Cameron Diaz nackt 😮


----------



## Dustin91 (24. September 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Nein, weshalb ich ihn auch lange gemieden habe. Bis ich hier irgendwo gelesen habe er sei gut


 
Er ist auch gut, wenn man den übertriebenen Patriotismus und die absurde Story einfach ausblendet.
Wenn ich einen Film, welcher primär meiner Unterhaltung dienen soll, anschaue, dann will ich manchmal einfach stumpf und seicht unterhalten werden.
Und das tut halt Olympus Has Fallen voll und ganz. Viel Geballer, viel Kampf, Spannung. Was anderes will und erwarte ich von solchen Filmen gar nicht.
Wenn man mit solchen Erwartungen an den Film geht, dann unterhält der Film halt auch auf ganzer Linie.
Man muss ja nicht unbedingt geistig gefordert werden, wenn man einfach mal abschalten will 

Wenn man dann quasi diese Gesichtspunkte weglässt, dann hat der Film locker mehr als 4 von 10 verdient, weil die Actionszenen gut sind und
Gerald Butler gnadenlos zur Sache geht


----------



## Schnitzel (24. September 2014)

Da gebe ich dir in allen Punkten recht.
Intellektuellen Tiefgang darf und sollte man von diesem Genre nicht erwarten.


----------



## Zureh (24. September 2014)

Zwar kein Film, aber muss ich trotzdem hier erwähnen: Breaking Bad. 

Die Serie ist einfach der Hammer. Ich habe Serien noch nie gemocht und habe auch noch nie aktiv eine gesehen (immer nur ab und zu im Fernsehen), aber Breaking Bad hat mich echt gefesselt! Für mich auf jeden Fall 10/10. Vor allem Bryan Cranston als Walter White hat mich total überzeugt. Tipp: Wer gut Englisch kann sollte sich die Serie auf jeden Fall in Englisch anschauen.

Ist bisschen wie ein gutes Buch: Es ist Schade, dass die Serie zu Ende ist


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2014)

> Ist bisschen wie ein gutes Buch: Es ist Schade, dass die Serie zu Ende ist


Guck mal:
Better Call Saul: 8 neue Details zum Breaking-Bad-Spin-off | Serienjunkies.de
Dreht sich zwar nicht um Walter White, aber Saul Goodman fand ich als Figur auch gut!


----------



## duke999 (24. September 2014)

Breaking Bad ist einfach göttlich. Wer diese Serie nicht geguckt hat, hat definitiv etwas in seinem Leben verpasst 
Das Drehbuch ist einfach unfassbar gut. Bei manchen Szenen dachte ich einfach nur: WHAT THE ****!! 

Von mir auch 10/10 für Heisenberg und Co.


----------



## The_Rock (24. September 2014)

@Saul... Ich weiß nicht. Fand ihn als Nebenrolle gut, aber als Hauptcast? Mal sehn was draus wird.

Zurück zum Thema:
Joy Ride 7/10
Nicht so gut wie damals Das Duell, aber ganz ok.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (24. September 2014)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir in allen Punkten recht.
> Intellektuellen Tiefgang darf und sollte man von diesem Genre nicht erwarten.


 
Das ist ja die Misere. In letzter Zeit kommt nur noch immer wieder aufgewärmter Popcorn Kino Mist raus, wo immer die gleichen durchschaubaren Plots runtergekaut werden (so nach dem Motto: "Ich war früher mal ein Cop." oder "In der Spezialeinheit Pipapo 0815 war er der Beste..." Bla, wie langweilig) - für meine Geschmack jedenfalls. 

Deswegen bin ich seit einiger Zeit stark in Richtung Serien abgedriftet, denn allem was in den Kinofilmen fehlt, nimmt man sich in den Serien oft an - ausführliche und nachvollziehbare Darstellung der einzelnen Charaktere, durchdachte miteinander verwobene Stories, Spannung, Unvorhersehbarkeit, sorgfältig ausgewählte Schauspieler mit Charisma die auch zum Charakter passen, Dialoge statt CGI Kram, etc. etc. Da ist man echt froh, wenn es Serien wie Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, House of Cards oder Sons of Anarchy gibt, die man auch 2-3 mal schauen kann, ohne langweilig zu werden.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (24. September 2014)

Expandables 3


----------



## FrozenEYZ (25. September 2014)

AUTOMATA Official Trailer (2014): http://youtu.be/Wh_wmaOZcWo

Der Trailer flasht mich schon iwie. Hat irgendjemand hier von dem Film schon mal gehört?


----------



## marcus022 (25. September 2014)

Sieht gut aus, nur Banderas in so einer Rolle müsste mich erst noch überzeugen..


----------



## Stryke7 (25. September 2014)

Bronson

Ein sehr interessanter Film,  sehr seltsam,  aber auch irgendwie gut.  Eine der besten Rollen die ich von Tom Hardy kenne.  Erinnert ein kleines bisschen an Clockwork Orange, was die Kombination aus Gewalt und Musik angeht. 

Ehrlich gesagt hat man danach hauptsächlich große Fragezeichen im Kopf, aber gerade dadurch bleibt der Film hängen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2014)

Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz.


----------



## ManChild (27. September 2014)

Gangster Squad 8/10
The Wolf of Wall Street 10/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. September 2014)

Pacific Rim 8/10


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2014)

22 Jump Street.
War nett aber teilweise doch sehr alberne Gags. Hätte man besser machen können.
Der erste Teil war besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2014)

Der City Hai.


----------



## Kinguin (27. September 2014)

96Hours 10/10

Fand den einfach super,schon zum 3.mal gesehen oder so 
Liam Neeson hats einfach drauf


----------



## DeSquirrel (27. September 2014)

8 Blinkwinkel - find den Klasse gemacht war damals mal was anderes. Immer die selbe Szene nur aus einer anderen Perspektive gedreht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. September 2014)

13 Sins 6/10


----------



## trigger831 (27. September 2014)

Tribute von Panem  8/10


----------



## marcus022 (27. September 2014)

2014 Godzilla 6/10


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. September 2014)

Grade Lone Survivor 10/10 mit Mark Wallberg

Der Film ist echt Top.

Mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2014)

Machete Kills 8,5 / 10 und Ride Along 9,5 / 10


----------



## Zeus18 (28. September 2014)

Gerade eben im Kino Katakomben geguckt.


4/10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (28. September 2014)

28 Weeks later 7,5/10


----------



## ich558 (28. September 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Grade Lone Survivor 10/10 mit Mark Wallberg  Der Film ist echt Top.  Mfg



Allerdings. Wahnsinns Atmosphäre


----------



## duke999 (28. September 2014)

Godzilla (2014) - 5/10

Und das auch nur, weil es paar starke Bilder zusehen gab. Das wars. Im Kino wäre er bestimmt ein wenig besser weggekommen.
Ziemlich schwaches Drehbuch. Wirkte wie ein Flickenwerk.

Verschenkte 5,99€ auf Videoload.


----------



## Jabberwocky (28. September 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann quasi diese Gesichtspunkte weglässt, dann hat der Film locker mehr als 4 von 10 verdient, weil die Actionszenen gut sind und
> Gerald Butler gnadenlos zur Sache geht


Meiner Meinung nach eben nicht. Denn wenn man diese Gesichtspunkte weglässt (mMn zu penetrant um es einfach auszublenden) dann ist der Film nichts weiter als ein 0815 Actionfilm, welcher die 4 Punkte nur dank Gerald Butler erreicht hat 
Auch ich gönne mir sehr gerne Bildgewaltiges Popcorn Kino a la Pacific Rim. In diesem Fall ist jedoch die Bildgewalt und Action so grandios, dass ich die dämliche Story etc. komplett ausblenden kann 

Last Vegas  8/10
Vier Top Schauspieler und eine süsse Geschichte mit viel Humor. Hat mich wirklich sehr gut unterhalten. Wobei ich überrascht war, wie alt Kevin Kline doch bereits ist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2014)

The Last Stand


----------



## bAsSt@rd (28. September 2014)

Sin City: A Dame to Kill For - 8/10


----------



## ich558 (29. September 2014)

Who Am I  8/10

War echt super und das Ende erinnert ziemlich an Fight Club  

Sogar meiner Freundin hat er gefallen obwohl sie sonst nur Romanzen und Komödien mag


----------



## MOD6699 (29. September 2014)

Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 2 - 7/10 kommt nicht ganz an den ersten Teil ran aber ansehbar

Under the Dome 2 Staffel - 3/10 unglaublich... wie schlecht die geworden ist... Nur noch  er liebt sie sie liebt ihn *gähn* Am Anfang dachte ich noch die 2. Staffel zieht an aber leider nur richtung abgrund.


----------



## Kinguin (29. September 2014)

Atemlos Gefährliche Wahrheit 7/10

Ja der Film reisst keine Berge aus,fand ihn dennoch recht solide bis gut ^^


----------



## The_Rock (30. September 2014)

Kein Film, aber egal 

Dexter 9/10
Bis zur grandiosen 7. Staffel wars ne glatte Zehn. Die letzte konnte aber weder mit Spannung, noch mit Story oder Intensität mithalten. Zudem war das Ende so la la und auch ein bisschen an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Ohne die allerletzte Szene wär das Ende auch besser gewesen. Die war einfach unnötig.


----------



## Amon (30. September 2014)

Ultramarines! Warhammer rockt einfach!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2014)

The Hitcher.


----------



## Trab (30. September 2014)

Uhrwerk Orange


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. Oktober 2014)

RIPD - ne solide 6.5/10 Hat mich ganz gut unterhalten der Streifen.


----------



## Hänschen (1. Oktober 2014)

Appleseed Alpha ... super, rund, ohne Stress ... einfach empfehlenswert 

The Amazing Spiderman 2 ... doch recht gut, ich war überrascht.

I, Frankenstein ... man kann es einmal angucken.

The Return of the First Avenger ... etwas stressig aber gut, nicht ganz logisch.

ganz vergesen: Godzilla 2014 ... super


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2014)

The Dark Night.


----------



## marcus022 (1. Oktober 2014)

Lone Survivor 7/10 

Jack Ryan Shadow Recruit 7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2014)

Non - Stop - 8,5 / 10, Rio 2 - 8 / 10, Armour of God 9 / 10 und Getaway 9 / 10


----------



## marcus022 (2. Oktober 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Getaway 9 / 10


 
Welchen ? Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das Original von 1972..


----------



## FrozenEYZ (3. Oktober 2014)

Jack Ryan - Shadow Recruit

Ich gebe als absoluter Fan der Bücher mal ne 7/10

The Last Ship S1/E1 8/10 Sehr sehr spannend, werde ich auf jeden Fall weiterschauen. Kann man durchaus mal reinschaun, wenn grad nix anderes rumliegt.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (3. Oktober 2014)

Life of Pi.
Gebe mal ne 10/10. Hat mich schwer beeindruckt, sowohl Storytechnisch als auch Bildgewaltig!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2014)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Welchen ? Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das Original von 1972..



Nö, ich meine da den aktuellen Teil


----------



## Kusarr (3. Oktober 2014)

Who am I

war geil vor allem das Ende, mega mindfuck


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2014)

Erneut Fluch der Karibik 3 

10/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (3. Oktober 2014)

The last Ship 10/10

Habe heute die gesamte erste Staffel in einem Rutsch zu Ende geschaut. Hat mich total mitgenommem die Serie.
Die erste Staffel beinhaltet 10 Folgen a 40 min, also gibt es gar nicht so viel aufzuholen für Neueinsteiger 

War echt mega gut


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Oktober 2014)

Forbidden Kingdom 7/10 Jackie Chan war in anderen Filmen besser und hier ist er ein unsterblicher Trunkenbold. 

Der Humor den Filme mit Jackie Chan haben war hier gar nicht zu sehen, Schade


----------



## der-sack88 (3. Oktober 2014)

Gone Girl

Kann ich noch nicht so richtig einordnen. Geht schon in eine etwas andere Richtung als die bisherigen Fincher-Thriller, auch wenn er genau so spannend ist. Zudem sind die Rollen wirklich gut besetzt, Affleck und Pike sind überragend, und die angedeutete Mediensatire geht mir echt gut rein. Wahrscheinlich wird er sich bei mir irgendwo zwischen Sieben, Fight Club und The Game einordnen. Meiner Meinung nach aber auf jeden Fall der beste Fincher dieses Jahrtausends.


----------



## Disneyfreund (3. Oktober 2014)

X Men Zukunft ist Vergangenheit 7/10.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Oktober 2014)

Denn muss ich auch nochmal schauen X-Men.


----------



## Niza (3. Oktober 2014)

Der Schatz der weissen Falken 9/10.

Ein super Abenteuerfilm mit Kindern.

Kann ich jedem Empfehlen.
Auch wenn er nicht einfach zu kriegen ist, habe Ihn auf DVD in meiner Sammlung.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Forbidden Kingdom 7/10 Jackie Chan war in anderen Filmen besser und hier ist er ein unsterblicher Trunkenbold.
> 
> Der Humor den Filme mit Jackie Chan haben war hier gar nicht zu sehen, Schade



Passt aber zu dem Film da er ja einfach nur Fantasy ist wie auch bei einem Teil von Police Story ( Teil 3? ) der auch aus der Art schlägt. In der Masse genial sind aber immer die Outtakes. Er ist schon ein begnadeter Schauspieler und man kann nur hoffen das noch einiges kommt


----------



## Amon (4. Oktober 2014)

Requiem for a Dream

Vor ein paar Tagen auf 3sat, da hab ich mir gedacht den könntest du mal wieder ansehen?


----------



## Hänschen (4. Oktober 2014)

Noah ... krass und geil


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2014)

Bud Spencer und Terence Hill - Zwei sind nicht zu bremsen.


----------



## The_Rock (4. Oktober 2014)

Lone Survivor 3/10
Fand den nicht so toll...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2014)

Memphis Belle 8 / 10 und Neues vom Wixxer incl. Bonus Disk 9 / 10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Oktober 2014)

Who am I 10/10


----------



## Technojunky (5. Oktober 2014)

vor weniger als 3 stunden: Dracula Untold... not bad not bad 8/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Oktober 2014)

Homefront 6,5/10

Joa war solide, die Kämpfe haben mich gut unterhalten.


----------



## Hänschen (5. Oktober 2014)

Pacific Rim ... wieder mal ... stellenweise dumm, übelst brutal ... aber es muss den Film wohl geben


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Oktober 2014)

Unthinkable  9/10

Der Film ist teilweise echt heftig aber regt auch zum Nachdenken an. Aber dennoch nix für schwache Nerven mMn.


----------



## The_Rock (5. Oktober 2014)

Devils Pass 5/10

Die Hintergrund-Story basiert auf ner wahren Geschichte (Dyatlov Pass Incident - 1959 kommt ne Gruppe im russischen Gebirge auf mysteriöse Weise ums Leben, u.a. schneiden sie mitten in der Nacht ihre Zelte auf und fliehen barfuß bei tiefen Minustemperaturen vor *irgendwas* (weiß man bis heute nicht...angeblich)).

Im Film wollen 5 Studenten das Geheimnis lüften und reisen selbst dorthin. Wer auf Found Footage Filme steht, wird ganz gut unterhalten... bis zum etwas zu ausgefallenem Ende


----------



## Jabberwocky (6. Oktober 2014)

Sex Tape  7/10
Sehr unterhaltsam und musste ein paar mal laut loslachen. Vor allem die Szene mit "Angel of Death" Ein wenig Slayer hat noch niemandem geschadet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2014)

Homefront.


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2014)

Switchback - Gnadenlose Jagd

 8/10 hat mir super gefallen.

 War mal nen cooler Serienmörderstreifen mit Danny Glover


----------



## Obilankenobi (6. Oktober 2014)

Sieben und Terminator 2  
zweimal 10/10


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Oktober 2014)

Obilankenobi schrieb:


> Sieben und Terminator 2
> zweimal 10/10


 
Sieben ist doch der Drama mit Will Smith oder?? Habe den wegen der übertriebenen Dramatik langweilig gefunden.


----------



## longtom (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke mal er meint den Film "Sieben" mit Brat Pitt und Morgan Freeman


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sieben ist doch der Drama mit Will Smith oder?? Habe den wegen der übertriebenen Dramatik langweilig gefunden.


 
Du meinst Sieben Leben.

Der Thriller "Sieben" ist von David Fincher mit Brad Pitt, Kevin Spacey und Morgen Freeman.
Darin geht es um einen Serienkiller der die Menschen anhand von den sieben Todsünden der Bibel abmurkst.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2014)

Die Abenteuer von Mr. Peabody & Sherman.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Thriller "Sieben" ist von David Fincher mit Brad Pitt, Kevin Spacey und Morgen Freeman.
> Darin geht es um einen Serienkiller der die Menschen anhand von den sieben Todsünden der Bibel abmurkst.


 
Toll, dank deines offenherzigen Posts, kann sich nun jeder zukünftige Zuschauer spätestens nach den ersten 30 Minuten denken, wer der Killer ist.

(in dem Film hat man sich ja sehr viel Mühe gegeben, dass bis zu dreiviertel der Filmlänge geheim zu halten)


----------



## Cleriker (6. Oktober 2014)

Das siebte Zeichen 7/10
Wie ich finde, ein wirklich guter Film. Je nach Glaubensauslegung aber viel Stoff zum streiten.


----------



## Captn (6. Oktober 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Toll, dank deines offenherzigen Posts, kann sich nun jeder zukünftige Zuschauer spätestens nach den ersten 30 Minuten denken, wer der Killer ist.
> 
> (in dem Film hat man sich ja sehr viel Mühe gegeben, dass bis zu dreiviertel der Filmlänge geheim zu halten)


Ach das steht doch auch auf dem Cover afaik.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2014)

Nicky Romero Toulouse


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Oktober 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Nicky Romero Toulouse


Das ist hier wohl falsch  Kommt davon, wenn man ohne Sinn und Verstand spammt


----------



## shadie (6. Oktober 2014)

*Krieg der Welten* 

Dachte mir Tom Curise, wird sicher gut....habe mich noch gewundert warum es keine Bewertungen gibt
kannte den Film auch nur aus den Scary Movie verarschungen

jetzt weiß ichs 

Sorry aber 0/10, der ging gar nicht


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Toll, dank deines offenherzigen Posts, kann sich nun jeder zukünftige Zuschauer spätestens nach den ersten 30 Minuten denken, wer der Killer ist.
> 
> (in dem Film hat man sich ja sehr viel Mühe gegeben, dass bis zu dreiviertel der Filmlänge geheim zu halten)


 
Der Film ist 20 Jahre alt.
Kennst du einen der den nicht kennt aber unbedingt gucken will und zufällig hier im Forum genau auf diesen Thread klickt und dann noch diese Seite erwischt?


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Oktober 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Das ist hier wohl falsch  Kommt davon, wenn man ohne Sinn und Verstand spammt



Habe die Threads vertauscht, chill mal deine Lage!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2014)

Spiderman 2 9 / 10 und Sabotage 7,5 / 10 ( War echt mal ein Renten - Arnie )


----------



## Two-Face (6. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Film ist 20 Jahre alt.
> Kennst du einen der den nicht kennt aber unbedingt gucken will und zufällig hier im Forum genau auf diesen Thread klickt und dann noch diese Seite erwischt?


In dem Forum gibt's bestimmt den einen oder anderen, der den noch nicht gesehen hat, kann ja sein, dass einer mal hier nachguckt, man kann nie wissen.

Also stell' dich jetzt in die Ecke und schäm dich.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. Oktober 2014)

The Mechanic 9/10 
Ted 8/10 besser als ich erwartet habe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Das ist hier wohl falsch  Kommt davon, wenn man ohne Sinn und Verstand spammt


 Er kann nur Musik posten, sonst nichts 

B2T : Rambo 1.


----------



## duke999 (6. Oktober 2014)

La Haine (Hass) - 7/10
Sozialkritischer Schwaz-Weiß-Film über Jugendliche aus ner franz. Vorstadt, wo Drogen, Gewalt und die Konfrontation mit der Polizei Alltag sind.


----------



## ActiveX (6. Oktober 2014)

World War Z  7/10
Fand den Film durchaus gelungen, aber diese übertrieben großen Massen von Zombies haben ihn für mich etwas ins lächerliche gezogen 

Mal sehen ob es eine Fortsetzung geben wird...


----------



## Jabberwocky (7. Oktober 2014)

ActiveX schrieb:


> World War Z  7/10
> Fand den Film durchaus gelungen, aber diese übertrieben großen Massen von Zombies haben ihn für mich etwas ins lächerliche gezogen
> 
> Mal sehen ob es eine Fortsetzung geben wird...


Die grossen Massen fand ich sehr geil, was ihn ins lächerliche gezogen hat war das übertriebene Überlebensglück des Protagonisten. 

Lucy  8/10
Ganz anders als ich erwartet hatte. 

Bad Boys  8/10
Kannte ich noch nicht, aber ich steh auf Gefängnisfilme und Sean Penn


----------



## YuT666 (7. Oktober 2014)

Fargo

9/10


----------



## Amon (7. Oktober 2014)

Captain Phillips

10/10


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Oktober 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Captain Phillips
> 
> 10/10


 
Full Ack.
Hab mich regelrecht an den Sitz gekrallt im Kino.
Die Spannung an manchen Stellen war so groß, dass ich kaum atmen wollte


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2014)

Habe jetzt die dritte Staffel_ Homeland_ durch. Spannung zwar wie immer Top, aber diesen Klischee-Müll hätte man sich über die ganze Serie hinweg sparen können. Auch die, besonders ab der zweiten Staffel, auftretende politische Inkorrektheit hat mich gewundert.

Nach wie vor nicht annähernd so gut, wie immer behauptet wird.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

Homeland hab ich noch nicht gesehen.
Die letzte Serie die ich geguckt hatte was "Justified". Fand ich bisher ganz ok.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Oktober 2014)

Eine der besten Serien, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war Southland. Keine andere Serie und auch kein Film hat mich jemals so emotional getroffen.
Bei manchen Szenen bin ich vor lauter Entsetzen aufgesprungen und habe Pause drücken müssen um zu verarbeiten was gerade passiert ist 
Und bei anderen Szenen habe ich auch so mitgefiebert, dass ich meinen Geldbeutel mal vor Wut gegen die Wand geschmissen habe.
Ein YT-Kommentar hat es gut ausgedrückt:"That was the most intense moment I've ever witnessed on TV."

Schaut sie euch an! Wurde, leider Gottes, nach 5 Staffeln abgesetzt.

The O.C. liebe ich auch nach wie vor, aber nur die ersten 3 Staffeln 

Hat Jemand von euch Twin Peaks geschaut? Könnt Ihr es empfehlen?


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Oktober 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die dritte Staffel_ Homeland_ durch. Spannung zwar wie immer Top, aber diesen Klischee-Müll hätte man sich über die ganze Serie hinweg sparen können. Auch die, besonders ab der zweiten Staffel, auftretende politische Inkorrektheit hat mich gewundert.
> 
> Nach wie vor nicht annähernd so gut, wie immer behauptet wird.


 
Habe die erste Staffel gekauft von Homeland und nach nur 2 Folgen wieder verkauft. Warum? Weil die Story nicht vorwärts kommt, man könnte das ganze was bis in 2 Folgen erzählt wurde auch deutlich kürzer machen.
Es wirkt für mich künstlich in die Länge gezogen und es hat an den Nerven gezogen, bis ich es einfach nicht mehr sehen konnte.

Habe lieber Serien die Höchstens eine Doppelfolge haben und nach jeder Folge die Geschichte zum Grössten Teil zu Ende ist.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man mit Politthrillern, wie z.B. _Syriana_ klarkommt und über ein gewisses Maß an Sitzfleisch verfügt, kommt man mit der Inszenierung von Homeland schon gut klar. Dass die Serie dadurch natürlich nicht so aufsaugt wie z.B. _Breaking Bad_ ist klar, aber das ist jetzt gar nicht mal das Problem finde ich. Die Darsteller sind absolut klasse (gerade Mandy Patinkin, einer meiner Lieblingsdarsteller), aber dieses Klischeebeladene hat mich die ganze Serie durch aufgeregt - Frau vögelt den besten Freund vom Mann, pubertierende Tocher dreht durch, hat man alles schon x-mal gesehen. Und die Liebesgeschichte zwischen der CIA-Agentin und Brody hätte man sich von vorn  bis hinten schenken können - das wurde mMn eh nur eingebaut um einen zusätzlichen Spannungsbogen zu erzeugen. 

Auch politisch ist die Serie spätestens mit der zweiten Staffel kaum noch ernst zu nehmen, sie vermittelt ein völlig unrealistisches Bild von Politik und Terror, als ob die gesamte westliche Welt von "Schläfern" durchzogen wäre und man sie nur mit ethsich fragwürdigen Mitteln stoppen kann (teilweise Werbung für das was CIA und NSA tun) und auch das Bild von den verschiedenen Terror-Organisationen (Al-Qaida, Hisbollah) hat nicht im Geringsten was mit der Realität zu tun.


----------



## Amon (7. Oktober 2014)

Twin Peaks?! Das is doch aus den 90ern oder so. War recht weird damals. Kann man sich ansehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Oktober 2014)

Zero Dark Thirty 

Lohnt sich sehr den anzuschauen.  
Man muss positiv erwähnen, dass er zwar aus amerikanischer Sicht spielt (aus wessen auch sonst),  aber kein "America - **** Yeah! " Streifen ist. Die Suche nach Bin Laden ist ziemlich nüchtern und unparteiisch dargestellt.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Oktober 2014)

Hab' jetzt mal mit *Weeds* S01 angefangen... War zuerst skeptisch, dachte, dass das wieder so 'ne typisch amerikanische "Hey yo, Dude!" Kifferverwurstung sein wird, aber irgendwie ist dies hier alles ziemlich (schwarz)humorig aufgezogen, teils natürlich mit Klischeefiguren/Klischeesituationen, aber die überaus "cutige" Hauptdarstellerin Mary-Louise Parker trägt die Serie mühelos, mMn.

Ich bleib' da jetzt am Ball.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Eine der besten Serien, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war Southland. Keine andere Serie und auch kein Film hat mich jemals so emotional getroffen.



Southland kenne ich auch. Sehr gute Serie. 

Meine absolute Lieblingsserie ist aber immer noch "The Shield". 
Vic Mackey, Shane Vendrell und Co sind einfach unerreicht. 



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Hab' jetzt mal mit *Weeds* S01 angefangen... War zuerst skeptisch, dachte, dass das wieder so 'ne typisch amerikanische "Hey yo, Dude!" Kifferverwurstung sein wird, aber irgendwie ist dies hier alles ziemlich (schwarz)humorig aufgezogen, teils natürlich mit Klischeefiguren/Klischeesituationen, aber die überaus "cutige" Hauptdarstellerin Mary-Louise Parker trägt die Serie mühelos, mMn.
> 
> Ich bleib' da jetzt am Ball.



Von Weeds habe ich die ersten 3 Staffeln gesehen. Superklasse Serie.

Empfehlen kann ich auch "Shameless".


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2014)

Vier für ein Ave Maria - Bud Spencer und Terence Hill.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Oktober 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow - 8/10

Mag dsn Cruise eigentlich nicht so, aber der Film hat mich wirklich sehr unterhalten. Finde das Szenario sehr interessant, auch wenn zwischendurch paar Logiklöcher waren. Aber stört mich nicht wirklich


----------



## MOD6699 (8. Oktober 2014)

Stargate - 6/10 (doch schon leider etwas altbackend)


----------



## Hänschen (8. Oktober 2014)

Space Pirate Captain Harlock  ... argh wieder einen japanischen Space-Animationsfilm reingezogen, ich hätte es wissen müssen wie man sich am Ende fühlt.

Aber es ist insgesamt ein guter Film gewesen ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2014)

Stalag 13


----------



## Flow133 (9. Oktober 2014)

Snowpiercer 9/10


----------



## Hänschen (9. Oktober 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow  ... sehr gut, hat mich doch positiv überrascht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2014)

Die fünf Gefürchteten - Bud Spencer und Terence Hill.


----------



## HardwareBursche (9. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du jetzt im Kino oder auf Blueray? Also im Kino war es Gone Girl (Gestern) und auf Blueray (Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde) beider Filme waren einfach der Hammer und sind wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir am Samstag "*****-Slap" reingezogen... Aber nur weil es der einzige 18er Film war, den nen Kumpel hatte... 
ich glaube währenddessen ist mindestens meine linke Gehirnhälfte geschmolzen so ein dämlicher Schrott war das. 
Im Ernst: Das war der dümmste, bekloppteste und bescheuerste Film, den ich seit Sharknaido 1+2 gesehen habe. 
Das ist meine Meinung...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2014)

Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels - Bud Spencer & Terence Hill.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Oktober 2014)

Gerade mal wieder Full Metal Jacket geguckt ...   einfach gut  

Und der Ossi-Akzent der Synchronsprecher wird mich wohl auch beim 10. mal gucken noch zum lachen bringen  
Das ist einfach so unpassend in dem Moment ...


----------



## marcus022 (10. Oktober 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow 8/10

_VORSICHT _möglicher _SPOILER_:
Ich ging mit wenig Hoffnung auf einen guten Film da ran. Ich dachte mir das wird sicher wieder so ein Tom "super hero ich kann alles" Cruise. Aber die Tatsache das er eigentlich voll der b.imbo ist und nur die ewigen Wiederholungen ihn besser machen gibt dem Film eine hervorragende Note. Ich habe mich teils köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

Ja. Es ist herrlich Tom Cruise beim Sterben zuzugucken.


----------



## marcus022 (10. Oktober 2014)

Der war gemein ^^


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (11. Oktober 2014)

Gone Girl 10/10  Awesome..

Bester Film seit Jahren

Wird vielt nur noch von Hobbit getoppt


----------



## Hänschen (11. Oktober 2014)

Last Days on Mars ... gut/sehenswert - ohne spoilern zu wollen


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2014)

TransParent 11/10
Worum es geht sollte die Titelschreibweise verdeutlichen. Dürfte die erste Serie sein die sich mit solchen Themen abseits von Schwulenwitzen beschäftigt und es ist einfach richtig gut geschauspielert.
Folge 1 ist afaik komplett frei zu sehen, der Rest nur für Primekunden.


----------



## The_Rock (11. Oktober 2014)

Godzilla 8/10
Besser als der 98er. Ein bisschen öfter hätte man ihn aber schon zeigen können.


----------



## Metbier (11. Oktober 2014)

Machete

Immer wieder amüsant


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2014)

Police Academy 3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2014)

> Police Academy 3


 Oh Gott das ist wie ein Flachköpper in die Wanderdüne
 Ich kämpfe weiter in der Nähe von Hammelburg, noch 4 Staffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Oktober 2014)

Need for Speed der Film 6/10


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. Oktober 2014)

Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Need for Speed der Film 6/10



Ja habe den auch gesehen aber eher 5/10 

Mfg


----------



## nigiheo (11. Oktober 2014)

Inception, 9 von 10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ja habe den auch gesehen aber eher 5/10
> 
> Mfg



Ohne den bisher gesehen zu haben ist meine Erwartungshaltung auch eher dem Gegenwert von einem Liter Biodiesel geschuldet. Spiele zu einen Film zu machen geht zu oft in die Hose, aber vielleicht verfilmt ja jemand Tetris


----------



## The_Rock (12. Oktober 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow 8/10

Oblivion fand ich letztes Jahr nicht so gut. Dieser hier hat mich zum Glück positiv überrascht 
"Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" mit ner Prise "Pacific Rim". Hat mir richtig gut gefallen!


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (12. Oktober 2014)

Need for Speed

7/10 für ein gemütlichen Filmabend auf der Couch absolut sehenswert.


----------



## AeroX (12. Oktober 2014)

Gone Girl (der momentan im Kino läuft) 8/10 
Ist sicher sehenswert, hatte mir aber ein bisschen mehr von versprochen.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (12. Oktober 2014)

Mad City 6/10
The Equalizer 8,5/10
Color of Money 7/10
Annabelle 5/10
Flucht von Alcatraz 8/10
Lone Survivor 10/10 
Bad Words 7,5/10
Zulu 8/10
Fruitvale Station 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

Ip Man 2


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2014)

We're the Millers. 
Jennifer Aniston ist sowas von heiß.  
Sehr lustiger Film.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Oktober 2014)

Godzilla 7/10
Klasse, dass Godzilla so dargestellt wurde, wie früher (nicht die Eidechse von Emmerich). Auch die Tatsache, dass der Amerikanische Soldat am Ende versagt und die Bombe nicht entschärft, war mal was ganz neues. (Allerdings sau dämlich. Bekommt mit den Händen nicht den Deckel vom Zünder auf. In der nächsten Szene dann aber mit der Harpune/Haken vom Pier abstoßen. Damit hätte er den Deckel einfach aushebeln, oder einschlagen können.)

Captain Philips. 9/10
Ein wirklich guter Film. Für manche vielleicht etwas sehr bedrückend, aber gerade das verleiht dem Film so ein dabei sein Gefühl. Von mir gibt's eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung. Den Punkt Abzug gibt's ausschließlich für das letzte Ende. Dieser übertriebene Schockzustand und sein Verhalten kurz davor im Rettungsboot, fand ich einfach überflüssig. Die ganze Zeit reißt er sich zusammen und ist überwiegend Herr der Lage und dann plötzlich, ohne besonderen Anlass bricht er zusammen. Das war für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## duke999 (12. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> We're the Millers.
> Jennifer Aniston ist sowas von heiß.


 
Sie ist halt ne Milf!


----------



## Two-Face (12. Oktober 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Sie ist halt ne Milf!


Die hat keine Kinder


----------



## Fried_Knight (12. Oktober 2014)

Lucy  4/10

Spannendes Thema mit zu viel Hokuspokus in den Lokus. Besser macht es da "Ohne Limit" mit Bradley Cooper.

@über mir: für eine Milf braucht es per Definition keine Kinder, nur ein Alter zwischen 30 und 50. Darüber nennt man sie Gilf. 

Wiki: MILF


----------



## marcus022 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ferris macht blau 9/10

Zuletzt glaube vor anderthalb Jahrzehnten geschaut. Meines Wissens erstmalig in der Filmgeschichte vollzogen das der Protagonist "die vierte Wand" durchbricht. Sagt man so wenn er in die Kamera guckt und auch mit ihr spricht. 
Malcolm sollte es ihm später nachmachen, wobei das ja bekanntlich eine Serie ist.


----------



## TechBone (12. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8m2cQ_nxIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den hab ich erst gesehen!

2/10

weil die typen nicht nachdenken und kooperien können


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Oktober 2014)

*[size=+2]Die Bestimmung[/size]*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shYf6dUKeMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Oktober 2014)

Gesetz der Rache 10/10

Verdammt geil


----------



## duke999 (12. Oktober 2014)

Prestige - Die Meister der Magie

6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2014)

Ip Man Zero


----------



## Technojunky (12. Oktober 2014)

The Equalizer in der Vorpremiere beim Cinemaxx Männerabend.

Mega Gut 9,5/10


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2014)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Ferris macht blau 9/10
> 
> Zuletzt glaube vor anderthalb Jahrzehnten geschaut. Meines Wissens erstmalig in der Filmgeschichte vollzogen das der Protagonist "die vierte Wand" durchbricht. Sagt man so wenn er in die Kamera guckt und auch mit ihr spricht.
> Malcolm sollte es ihm später nachmachen, wobei das ja bekanntlich eine Serie ist.


Erstmalig in der Filmgeschichte halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich. Schließlich gab es das im Theater schon bevor der Film überhaupt erfunden wurde. Da wird es kaum bis in die 80er gedauert haben dass das mal wer in nem Film macht.

Geraden mal wieder Avantgarde-Tatort. Ich fand's gut.


----------



## duke999 (12. Oktober 2014)

Technojunky schrieb:


> The Equalizer in der Vorpremiere beim Cinemaxx Männerabend.
> 
> Mega Gut 9,5/10


 
Freu mich auch sehr auf den Film. Als großer D. Washinton Fan sowieso.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Oktober 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Freu mich auch sehr auf den Film. Als großer D. Washinton Fan sowieso.


 

Dito ich kann es auch kaum erwarten. Kommende Woche fahre ich auch ins Kino und schaue ihn mir an. Wird fantastisch.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (12. Oktober 2014)

The Equalizer 9/10


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich musste mir direkt den Trailer zu dem Film anschauen. 

Einfach nur klasse!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WM9pSUknIu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

Denzel ist immer gut.


----------



## 78rTiger (13. Oktober 2014)

Jo, Denzel ist einfach Hammer Schauspieler.
Noch nie einen schlechten Film von ihm gesehen.

Wobei dieser hier iwi so nach nem "0815 Ex Agent Film" aussieht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

The Book of Eli fand ich jetzt nicht so gut.


----------



## 78rTiger (13. Oktober 2014)

Naja, war nicht schlecht. Immerhin "besseres" Endzeit-Szenario als I am Legend.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

Wenn der Schluss bei solchen Filmen nicht immer so bescheuert wäre.


----------



## Captn (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Musik war aber super


----------



## Zybba (13. Oktober 2014)

Der Prinzipal - Einer gegen alle von 1987. 

Heute Nacht im TV gesehen. Der Anfang war ok, ich dachte es geht so in die Richtung "187 - Eine tödliche Zahl". Den fand ich vor ein paar Jahren ganz cool.
Bei dem hier wurde es aber nach ~45 Minuten absolut absurd und unglaubwürdig.
Vermutlich war es auch dem Alter des Films geschuldet. Einer der Höhepunkte war eine Fahrt durch die Schule mit dem Motorrad.
Inklusive Treppen versteht sich.


----------



## MOD6699 (13. Oktober 2014)

The Amazing Spiderman - 5/10 Naja bin zwar kein Fan von den Raimi-Filmen leider macht es der neue "Spidey" auch nicht besser.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Oktober 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> The Amazing Spiderman - 5/10 Naja bin zwar kein Fan von den Raimi-Filmen leider macht es der neue "Spidey" auch nicht besser.


Also ich fand die Raimi-Filme allesamt sehr klasse, die neuen können da nicht mithalten, allein schon wegen der Besetzung.


----------



## duke999 (13. Oktober 2014)

Zum zweiten mal "Flight"

9/10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. Oktober 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow.
War überrascht wie gut der Film eigentlich war. O.o


----------



## The_Dragon (13. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denzel ist immer gut.


 
Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## The_Rock (14. Oktober 2014)

Denzel ftw. Allein schon wegen Training Day 

Book of Eli fand ich aber auch nicht so toll. Das Ende war einfach bescheuert -.-


----------



## shadie (14. Oktober 2014)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Edge of Tomorrow.
> War überrascht wie gut der Film eigentlich war. O.o


 
Dito der war richtig gut  leider etwas kurz


Wolf of Wallstreet
8/10

Ist ein ganz schön abgedrehter Film


----------



## 78rTiger (14. Oktober 2014)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Denzel ftw. Allein schon wegen Training Day




u shot me in the ass! - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2014)

LOL mit Sophie Marceau


----------



## marcus022 (14. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Erstmalig in der Filmgeschichte halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich


 
Okay einverstanden. Würde mich jetzt interessieren in welchen Filmen das auch so gemacht wird. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Schließlich gab es das im Theater schon bevor der Film überhaupt erfunden wurde


 
Deswegen schrieb ich Filmgeschichte. Woher sollte ich sonst den Begriff "Vierte Wand" kennen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Denzel ist immer gut.


 
Der einzige der an seine Klasse herankommt ist Morgan.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Der einzige der an seine Klasse herankommt ist Morgan.


 
Meinst du jetzt Schauspieler allgemein oder weil Morgan Freeman auch schwarz ist?

Kevin Spacey ist einer meiner Favoriten. House of Cards ist so geil weil er dabei ist.


----------



## xActionx (14. Oktober 2014)

Prestige Meister der Magie 10/10 Hammer Film


----------



## marcus022 (14. Oktober 2014)

Gute Frage. Ich meinte die beiden sind für mich die besten afroamerikanischen Schauspieler. Kevin Spacey ist auch Weltklasse, ohne Frage. Ich mag ihn auch sehr. Die Serie die du erwähnst, kommt die im TV ?


----------



## The_Dragon (14. Oktober 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Prestige Meister der Magie 10/10 Hammer Film


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JAhk-XoLT4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Der scheint interessant zu sein._


----------



## Cleriker (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn wir schon bei Kevins sind, Kevin Bacon. Der Typ spielt auch super.
Er sieht mMn aus wie eine Mischung aus Willem Dafoe und Hugh Grant.


----------



## marcus022 (14. Oktober 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Er sieht mMn aus wie eine Mischung aus Willem Dafoe und Hough Grant.


----------



## Hänschen (15. Oktober 2014)

300 - Rise of an Empire   ...    brutales Gemetzel das einen traumatisiert     nicht so gut wie 300


----------



## YuT666 (15. Oktober 2014)

Bloodsuckers

8/10

The Ward

7/10


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. Oktober 2014)

Jackie Brown

9/10 

Ein typischer Tarantino Film aus den späten 90er.
für 0,50 Euro als Blueray aufm Flohmarkt gecatcht


----------



## bAsSt@rd (16. Oktober 2014)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 7/10


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Oktober 2014)

Transporter 3 8/10 ist ganz ok aber die anderen 2 Teile fand ich besser.


----------



## The_Dragon (16. Oktober 2014)

Jinn - ich hatte nachdem Trailer mehr erwartet. Den Film müsst ihr nicht gesehen haben. 2/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJkPfAXrwfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (17. Oktober 2014)

Lone Survivor  ... Schmerzen, Tote, Schmerzen, Tote usw.    bisschen unglaubwürdig an einigen Stellen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2014)

The Amazing Spider-man: 7/10


----------



## jamie (17. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir noch mal "The Pick of Destiny" reingezogen.

Immer wieder geiler Film, insbesondere für Fans von Tenacious D. 
In welchem anderen Film gab es schon ein Rock-Off mit dem Teufel?


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Dokus auch dazu zählen, dann von National Geographic:

Wasser,Erde,Luft - Stimmungsvolle Impressionen 10/10

Wird nicht dokumentiert, also nicht gesprochen, aber die gezeigten Szenen sind einfach der Hammer, besonders wenn man eine 5.1 Soundanlage hat(Logitech Z5500) dann lohnt es sich noch mehr anzuschauen. 
Mir fehlt nur noch ein guter Beamer, aber der muss noch warten.


----------



## IDempiree (17. Oktober 2014)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Space Pirate Captain Harlock  ... argh wieder einen japanischen Space-Animationsfilm reingezogen, ich hätte es wissen müssen wie man sich am Ende fühlt.
> 
> Aber es ist insgesamt ein guter Film gewesen ...



das will ich doch meinen


----------



## Abufaso (18. Oktober 2014)

Der Diktator: 8/10

The Raid Redemption: 3/10

The Purge I: 6/10

National Security: 9/10

The Ides of March: 7/10

RocknRolla: 7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin immer noch an der Serie dran wo wenigstens in jeder Folge mehrfach ein Urlaub in Richtung Stalingrad angebiedert wird


----------



## danomat (18. Oktober 2014)

Oceans triologie 10/10
The flash. Die neue serie. Ganz gut gemacht 8/10

Und bakterius du meinst nicht etwa einen käfig?


----------



## NynrosVorlon (18. Oktober 2014)

Alien 1 (Directors Cut) http://www.metacritic.com/movie/alien-re-release


----------



## Hänschen (18. Oktober 2014)

NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Alien 1 (Directors Cut) Alien (re-release) Reviews - Metacritic


 
Wo hast du den gesehen ?


----------



## NynrosVorlon (18. Oktober 2014)

Alien Anthology (Facehugger Edition im Relief-Schuber) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] <b>Blu-ray</b> ~ Sigourney Weaver Alien Anthology (Facehugger Edition im Relief-Schuber) [Blu-ray] [Limited Edition] 
Blu-ray ~ Sigourney Weaver 
Kurzlink: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003V3FNYG


----------



## bitbowl (18. Oktober 2014)

WhoAmI  ganz Aktuell im Kino


----------



## 78rTiger (19. Oktober 2014)

Heat

Fast 20 Jahre alt (95), aber die eine Schiesserei authentischer als bei manchen heutigen Blockbuster.
Hab den Streifen sicher schon 10 mal gesehen.

Einfach Hammer.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Oktober 2014)

Lone Survivor 7/10 Najaaa, ich hatte mehr erwartet.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. Oktober 2014)

*In den letzten 4 Wochen gesehen:

Filme:*
Guardians of the Galaxy: 8/10
X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit: 6
The Amazing Spider-Man 2: 7
Equalizer: 7
Planet of the Apes - Revolution: 7
Godzilla: 6
Gone Girl: 7
Maze Runner: 7
Angry Video Game Nerd the Movie: 6

*Serien:*
House of Cards (Staffel 1): 7
The Strain (Staffel 1): 7
Arrow (Staffel 1): 8
Continuum (Staffel 1-3): 8


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. Oktober 2014)

Oldboy 9/10

Allein wegen dem Ende  Das bringt locker 2 wtf Pünktchen.

An einigen Stellen auch recht brutal, aber passte zur Atmospähre, von der kejn Problem.


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2014)

Asia Wochen mal anderst.

Shinobi - Heart under Blade  6/10

Tiger & Dragon   8/10

Kung Fu Hustle   8/10


----------



## duke999 (19. Oktober 2014)

Lone Survivor - 8/10

Nach einer wahren Begebenheit
Kein Pathos, sehr viele Details, sehr gute Maske und viele intensive Szenen, wo einem schonmal der Atem stocken kann.



Spoiler



Schade ist, dass in den ersten Minuten schon klar ist, wo es hingeht. Aber der Filmtitel und die Tatsache, dass der Film auf einem im Jahre 2007 veröffentlichen Buch basiert, weißen darauf hin, dass nur einer überlebt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. Oktober 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Lone Survivor - Kein Pathos


----------



## duke999 (19. Oktober 2014)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


>


 
Nenn mir eine Szene, wo es übertrieben dargestellt wird. Auch sehe ich den Film als ANTIkriegsfilm!


----------



## AeroX (19. Oktober 2014)

The Equalizer - 7/10

Actionreichen und unterhaltsam


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ip man Zero       8/10

Einfach Klasse der Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2014)

Free Birds – Esst uns an einem anderen Tag.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2014)

danomat schrieb:


> Oceans triologie 10/10
> The flash. Die neue serie. Ganz gut gemacht 8/10
> 
> Und bakterius du meinst nicht etwa einen käfig?



Ja ein Käfig kommt im Filmtitel vor . 4 DVDs noch dann bin ich damit durch


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. Oktober 2014)

3 Days to Kill 7/10


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Oktober 2014)

NCIS L.A Staffel 3.1 8/10 

Und besonders Daniela Ruah  10/10


----------



## ActiveX (19. Oktober 2014)

21 Jump Street 
Immer wieder cool


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. Oktober 2014)

Inception 9.5/10

Echt gut  ich steh auf so krams


----------



## IRNV (19. Oktober 2014)

Gone Girl
Vom Trailer her hatte ich ganz andere und ehere niedrige Erwartungen an den Film.
Hat mich dann doch sehr positiv überrascht


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ip Man 1      9/10


Sehr toll  der Film.


----------



## Jabberwocky (20. Oktober 2014)

Knights of Badassdom  7/10
Herrlich dämlich 

John Carter  6/10
War ganz ok

Maze Runner  7/10
Hat was von Tribute von Panem. Leider waren viele Action Szenen sehr verwackelt und unscharf, lag vielleicht auch daran dass wir in der 3. vordersten Reihe sassen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2014)

Sie nannten ihn Mücke - Bud Spencer.


----------



## IRNV (20. Oktober 2014)

Layer Cake 
mit Daniel Craig


----------



## superfish (20. Oktober 2014)

Gestern abend "Schutzengel" von und mit Til Schweiger !!!


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2014)

superfish schrieb:


> Gestern abend "Schutzengel" von und mit Til Schweiger !!!


 
Und wie war der so?? Die Vorschau hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt und Til Schweiger kann ich mich in den Komödien wie Kein Ohr Hasen besser vorstellen.


----------



## Hänschen (20. Oktober 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und wie war der so?? Die Vorschau hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt und Til Schweiger kann ich mich in den Komödien wie Kein Ohr Hasen besser vorstellen.


 
In "Manta -der Film" ist der Til immer noch am besten ... so brav und ehrlich - richtig angenehm 

Edit: spielte er nicht im Film Far Cry ? Der Film war gut soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## duke999 (20. Oktober 2014)

Til Schweiger ist ne Zumutung


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und wie war der so?? Die Vorschau hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt und Til Schweiger kann ich mich in den Komödien wie Kein Ohr Hasen besser vorstellen.


 
Geht so.
Er versucht den gefallen Helden zu spielen.
Klappt manchmal gut und manchmal nicht so.
Aber ansehen kann man ihn schon.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Oktober 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Nenn mir eine Szene, wo es übertrieben dargestellt wird. Auch sehe ich den Film als ANTIkriegsfilm!


Es zieht sich doch durch den ganzen Film die Botschaft: "Wir Amerikaner, die Gutmenschen überhaupt, stürzen uns lieber heldenhaft selbstlos 3 Mal den Berg runter, anstatt irgendjemandem auch nur ein Haar krümmen zu müssen".  Dadurch werden jedwede emotionale Schwierigkeiten / Gewissenskonflikte der Charaktere unglaubwürdig, lächerlich, die Inszenierung theatralisch und übertrieben. Die Darstellung der Schwierigkeiten und des Leidens der gesamten Truppe ist pathetisch ohne Ende, z.B. die 3 Mal Berg-runter-fliegen.


----------



## IRNV (21. Oktober 2014)

The Purge: Anarchy 
Diesmal mit ein paar gesellschaftskritischen Szenen und interessanter, da man nicht nur auf ein Haus beschränkt ist.


----------



## BlackNeo (21. Oktober 2014)

The Dark Knight

Einer der besten Filme die ich jemals gesehen habe, ich glaube kaum ein Actionmovie hat eine so gute Besetzung, die Leute spielen ihre Rollen sehr gut und der Joker ist der beste Bösewicht den ich je gesehen habe


----------



## Hänschen (21. Oktober 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> The Dark Knight
> 
> Einer der besten Filme die ich jemals gesehen habe, ich glaube kaum ein Actionmovie hat eine so gute Besetzung, die Leute spielen ihre Rollen sehr gut und der Joker ist der beste Bösewicht den ich je gesehen habe


 
Die beste Szene: der Joker entkommt und fährt im Wagen und es regnet und er steckt den Kopf aus dem Fenster 



BTW: X-Men - Zukunft ist Vergangenheit ..... stellenweise recht stressig aber ganz gut.


----------



## 78rTiger (22. Oktober 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> und der Joker ist der beste Bösewicht den ich je gesehen habe



Und genau deshalb hat er den Oscar auch schwer verdient. Sogar Jack Nicholson der ja auch mal den Joker gespielt hat, war total begeistert.
Schade um Heath Ledger.


----------



## The_Dragon (22. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytUWuZx0QHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (22. Oktober 2014)

Verwechselt das bloss nie mit "The Mechanik" (mit K) mit Dolph Lundgren ... der ist nämlich so düster da versaut man sich den Tag


----------



## marcus022 (22. Oktober 2014)

X Men 2014 7/10


----------



## Niza (22. Oktober 2014)

Sucker Punch:
6/10 
Sehr schwer zu verstehen(musste die Handlung nach dem Film nochmal bei Wikipedia durchlesen und mit durchlesen was Lobotomie ist).
Danach habe ich Ihn dann erst richtig verstanden.
Man sollte sich ein wenig Zeit nach dem Film nehmen und darüber nachdenken.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2014)

Doc West - Nobody schlägt zurück.


----------



## Captn (23. Oktober 2014)

Oldboy 8/10

Ziemlich guter Film, mit krassem Ende.
Etwas zu kurz gegen Ende hin, aber sonst wirklich super für meinen Geschmack


----------



## The_Dragon (24. Oktober 2014)

50/50 Freunde fürs überleben 9/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EiQPFXpMvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Oktober 2014)

The Equalizer 9,5/10


----------



## Two-Face (25. Oktober 2014)

No Turning Back 9/10

Einer der besseren Filmdramen der letzten Jahre und Tom Hardy in seiner bisher besten Rolle


----------



## HardcoreKoH (25. Oktober 2014)

22 Jump Street 7,5 / 10

Der zweite Teil hat mir ebenfalls gut gefallen. Ist eigentlich fast genau der selbe Ablauf wie in 21 Jump Street, eben halt nur am College.


----------



## The_Dragon (25. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15-VQkHqwc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hotel Ruanda 9/10


----------



## YuT666 (25. Oktober 2014)

Dirty Harry II – Calahan

9.5/10


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2014)

300: Rise of an Empire - 7/10

Fand den ersten Teil etwas besser. Aber Optik und Kampfszenen sind wieder sehr gut. Der Film ist auf jeden Fall auch deutlich brutaler als der erste, da geht es ganz schön zur Sache.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2014)

Nicht mein Tag 7 / 10, Badges of Fury 7,5 / 10, die Muppets 8 /10 und Zwei vom alten Schlag 9,5 / 10


----------



## kero81 (26. Oktober 2014)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles -(Minus)9000/10

Das war der schlechteste TMNT Film der jemals Produziert wurde! Micheal Bay <


----------



## ich558 (26. Oktober 2014)

Stimm ich zu ziemlich lächerlich 

Gegen Bay hab ich aber nichts


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Oktober 2014)

Annabelle       4/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. Oktober 2014)

*Thelma und Louise* 8/10

Starker, unprätentiöser "Frauenfilm" im besten Sinne, welcher vor allen Dingen mit einer superben Susan Sarandon aufwartet. Ebenso tragisches, wie vergleichsweise, zumindest in Phasen, unbeschwertes "Coming of Age" Roadmovie/Drama, welches zumindest mich am Ende nachdenklich zurück gelassen hat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2014)

Terminator 1


----------



## clown44 (26. Oktober 2014)

Die Tribute von Panem - Hunger Games + Catching Fire ( beide auf DVD ) 9,5/10 + 9,5/10

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das ganze zu ende gehen wird. 
Die ersten beiden Teile waren schon sehr Spannend. Ich hoffe mal, daß es im 3. Teil so weiter geht.


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2014)

Gestern nochmal nachdem ich es im TV aufgezeichnet hatte:

 Freeze - Albtraum Nachtwache mit McGregor und Nick Nolte.

 Klasse Film, richtig gruselig stellenweise.

 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2014)

Nur 48 Stunden.


----------



## 78rTiger (27. Oktober 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Terminator 1



Noch besser...........Terminator 2


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (27. Oktober 2014)

The Expendables 2 9/10 war das 3. mal, dass ich ihn gesehen habe und eigentlich ist er gar nicht soo gut, aber für jeden Action-Film Fan schon fast ein Muss


----------



## The_Dragon (27. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kMYiObYd9xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wow, was für ein Film! 10/10


----------



## Exception (27. Oktober 2014)

A Million ways to die in the west auf BD. 
Ich würde eine 8.5 von 10 geben.


----------



## IRNV (28. Oktober 2014)

Dämonisch Dämonisch (2001) - IMDb

Mit matthew mcconaughey.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2014)

Pawn " Wem kannst du vertrauen " 8,5 / 10


----------



## YuT666 (28. Oktober 2014)

The Human Centipede

4/10

Eden Log

9.99/10


----------



## Hänschen (28. Oktober 2014)

Retroactive mit James Belushi  (UK Version)  ... "Frank no ... !"  harhar ...      top, motivierte Darsteller, guter Fluss, stressfrei ...


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Oktober 2014)

The_Dragon schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 

Der Film ist echt Fantastisch, denn muss ich mir auch nochmal rein ziehen.


----------



## Niza (29. Oktober 2014)

Need For Speed - ein spitze Film

Wahr sehr positiv überrascht von dem Film.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. Oktober 2014)

Superbad 8/10

Mal nebenbei, falls es euch interessiert: Marvels Phase 3 wurde angekündigt mit ein paar Filmtiteln und angepeilten Releaseterminen.

Captain America - Civil War: Mai 2016
Doctor Strange: November 2016

Guardians of the Galaxy 2: May 2017
Thor - Ragnarok: Juli 2017
Black Panther: November 2017

Captain Marvel: Juli 2018
Inhumans: November 2018

Avengers - Infinity Wars, Teil 1: Mai 2018 und Teil 2: Mai 2019


----------



## PepperID (29. Oktober 2014)

Der letzte Exorzismus-
Ich fand den Plot ok, der Rest war... naja


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Oktober 2014)

Batman: Under the Red Hood 
_8.5-9/10_

Der Zeichenstil gefiel mir nicht durchgehend (etwa die Darstellung des Jokers oder Alfreds), aber ansonsten sehr sehenswert.


----------



## 78rTiger (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich empfehle hier mal eine Serie die mir seeeehr gut gefallen hat.

*True Detective*

Matthew McConaughey und Woody Harreldson..............super Duo!! McConaughey spielt seine Rolle so verdammt gut!!
Auch das ganze düstere Südstaaten-Setting kommt sehr gut rüber. Wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## YuT666 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hasse Komödien, aber "Von allen Geistern besessen" kann ich immer wieder sehen.

8/10

Supernova

7/10


----------



## X2theZ (31. Oktober 2014)

78rTiger schrieb:


> Ich empfehle hier mal eine Serie die mir seeeehr gut gefallen hat.
> 
> *True Detective*
> 
> ...



Yep. Da würd ich auch eine glatte 10/10 vergeben 
Die Serie hat mir auch ausgesprochen gut gefallen.

Über die zweite Staffel wird ja schon gemunkelt - auf die freu ich mich schon.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. November 2014)

Planet der Affen - Revolution
9/10

Hat mich wie schon der erste Teil sehr gut unterhalten. Die Affen sehen echt unglaublich gut aus


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle


----------



## Gamer090 (1. November 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle


 
Und Gestern habe ich im Radio gehört das Bud Spencer 85 wurde.  @Bud Spencer ->


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

Tarzan Tarzan > Kino > Constantin Film


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2014)

Banana Joe 9/10 Bud Spencer hats einfach drauf


----------



## azzih (2. November 2014)

Den *Turtles* Film, aber schon vor ner Woche. War ganz unterhaltsam 7/10. Mit einer der besseren, dieses Jahr gabs an Filmen so unglaublich viel langweiliges Mittelmaß. Ein Glück reissens die Serien raus...


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (2. November 2014)

azzih schrieb:


> Den Turtles Film, aber schon vor ner Woche. War ganz unterhaltsam 7/10. Mit einer der besseren, dieses Jahr gabs an Filmen so unglaublich viel langweiliges Mittelmaß. Ein Glück reissens die Serien raus...





Ahso ? Lol


----------



## PepperID (2. November 2014)

Zum gefühlt 1000. Mal Die Eiskönigin...
Meine Tochter liebt den Film, am Anfang fand ich den auch gut, mittlerweile kommt mir der zu den Ohren raus.


----------



## robbe (2. November 2014)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Ahso ? Lol


 
Fand den Turtles Film auch garnicht so schlecht. Würde ne 6,5/10 geben. Dazu muss ich sagen, das ich mit den Turtles abgesehen von ein paar Trickfilmen im Kindesalter, nie wirklich was zu tun hatte. Meine Freunde, die da etwas tiefer in der Materie drin stecken, fanden ihn aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hänschen (2. November 2014)

Die Zelle - Unser geheimes Universum

Der historische Teil der ersten beiden Folgen ist super, der aktuelle Teil der letzten Folge ist nicht so super aktuell aber auch wichtig.


----------



## The_Dragon (3. November 2014)

Ohh man, ich freu mich schon riesig auf den Film! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EiaLqBTTPrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cleriker (3. November 2014)

American Pie - Jetzt wird geheiratet 
Ich würde ihm eine 7/10 geben. Eigentlich ist der Film recht rund, ohne unnötige längen und hat tatsächlich ein paar schöne Aussagen, aber es bleibt halt American Pie. Wie Stiffler da die "Praline" isst, da wird mir echt anders.


----------



## Guru4GPU (3. November 2014)

Alice/ The Equalizer


----------



## MOD6699 (3. November 2014)

Alice im Wunderland - 6/10 ich weiß nicht vielleicht bin ich aus dem Alter raus oder Tim Burton hat nen "sch...lechten" Film gedreht 

Life of Pi - 10/10 einfach klasse


----------



## The_Rock (3. November 2014)

Snowpiercer - 5/10
Hatte mehr erwartet. War stellenweise etwas zu abgedreht, was irgendwie nicht in den Film gepasst hat.

Tall Man - 3/10
Passend zu Halloween wollt ich mir nen Horrorstreifen reinziehn. Dummerweise war das garkein Horrorfilm (höchstens die ersten 15 Minuten). Wer zur Hölle hat hier "Horror" auf die Verpackung geschrieben!?

Insidious 2 - 6/10
Eigentlich nicht schlecht, allerdings wurde der Hauptbösewicht...äh...geist irgendwie verhunzt. Im ersten Teil kannte man die genauen Hintergründe der Person (die später eben zu diesem bösen Geist wurde) nicht/kaum. Da wars einfach nurn böser Geist!
Im zweiten Teil wird einem schön erklärt wer das ist/war, und dann kommts einem fast schon wieder wie'n Krimi vor (wird auch öfter vom "Serienmörder" gesprochen als vom Geist). Musste nicht sein...


----------



## PepperID (3. November 2014)

Daybreakers
Willem Dafoe passt einfach nicht in die Rolle eines Helden


----------



## Hänschen (3. November 2014)

Triangle - Die Angst kommt in Wellen    

Doch sehr gut geworden, aber erwartet nichts fröhliches ... vielleicht ein wenig Galgenhumor ... guter Fluss ... entspanntes Ende ... kann man sich reinziehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2014)

The Lost Boys.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2014)

Stolen 9 / 10


----------



## The_Rock (4. November 2014)

Pawn - 7/10
Das Ende isn bisschen wirr, aber sonst ganz ok


----------



## Cleriker (4. November 2014)

Spawn 7/10 Der fette Clown regt mich auf und die Knackwurst ist hol, sonst aber ganz cool.


----------



## Hänschen (5. November 2014)

Maleficent - Die dunkle Fee

Doch solider guter Fantasy Film mit der Jolie, nach Salt mal wieder ein freundlicher Film


----------



## Rekolitz (5. November 2014)

Wall Street 2
War ganz in Ordnung


----------



## Kusarr (5. November 2014)

The Return of the First Avenger

Klasse, die Marvel Filme sin einfach alle gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2014)

Balduin, der Sonntagsfahrer mit Louis de Funes.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> American Pie - Jetzt wird geheiratet
> Ich würde ihm eine 7/10 geben. Eigentlich ist der Film recht rund, ohne unnötige längen und hat tatsächlich ein paar schöne Aussagen, aber es bleibt halt American Pie. Wie Stiffler da die "Praline" isst, da wird mir echt anders.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu. Ohne die Fäkalwitze wäre der Film noch mal besser gewesen.


----------



## IRNV (5. November 2014)

A Walk among the Tombstones ( Ruhet in Frieden )

sehr düsterer Krimi, Thriller


----------



## Gamer090 (5. November 2014)

Serie -> Hör mal wer da Hämmert Staffel 1, 10/10, an der Qualität dieser Comedy kommen manche Aktuelle Serien nicht an.


----------



## Niza (6. November 2014)

Cinderella - Abenteuer im Wilden Westen. 5/10.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. November 2014)

So, ich hab eben Interstellar gesehen. Könnte seitenlang schreiben, aber ich versuchs kurz zu halten. Für die Anti-Kopfschmerztablette, die ich mir gleich reinziehen werde, ziehe ich dem Film 0,5 Punkte ab,
aber für den Soundtrack gibts gleich wieder einen drauf 

Macht dann 11/10 

Ne im Ernst, der Film ist echt gut. Krasser Cast, super (Nolan-)Story, einige Storywendungen und wenn jemand Angst hat, das sei ein SciFi Film und es drehe sich alles nur um Technik, den kann ich beruhigen. 
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen, dass jemand, der da ein technisches Spektakel erwartet, eher noch von dem Film enttäuscht sein wird. 
Selbst Humor kommt nicht zu kurz, auch wenn man natürlich kein Gagfeuerwerk erwarten sollte.

So far..


----------



## PurpleACE (6. November 2014)

War auch grade Interstellar schauen und muss sagen, war wohl der beste Film den ich die letzten Jahre schauen durfte. Endlich mal wieder ein Film  zum Nachdenken, nicht so hektisch einfach Toll! Kann mich auch nur dem Kommentar meines Vorposters FrozenEYZ anschliesen, zwar kein Action oder Technik Feuerwerk aber trotzdem spitzen Story, leider löst sich am Ende doch fast alles auf. Hätte mir mehr zum Grübeln alla Stanley Kubrick gewünscht. Aber wer 2001 mochte wird bei dem Film auch seinen Spass haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2014)

Die schöne und das Biest.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. November 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Die schöne und das Biest.


 
Denn Disney-Film, wie ist der so??


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Denn Disney-Film, wie ist der so??



Nicht so gut, hatten mehr erwartet.

B2T : Faster.


----------



## der-sack88 (7. November 2014)

Interstellar

Weiß nicht so recht... der Anfang ist grandios, und mittendrin ist er sogar ein absolutes Meisterwerk, dazwischen allerdings... am Ende aber immer noch 9/10. Um ihn mal mit den anderen Nolans zu vergleichen in etwa auf Augenhöhe mit Inception, der auch seine Macken hatte, kommt aber nicht an Dark Knight, Memento und vor allem Prestige ran.

!!!ACHTUNG SPOILER!!! ab hier

Erst lässt sich Nolan viel Zeit, und dass ist genau richtig. Aber der Sprung zum Flug an sich dann ist viel zu schnell. Oh, eine Basis, ich will nur weg und kein Stress, vor allem für meine Tochter. Hey, wird sind aber die NASA und brauchen dich, weil du der beste Pilot der Welt bist. Natürlich haben wir, OBWOHL DU DER BESTE DER WELT BIST, dich davor kein einziges Mal gefragt, ob du nicht Lust hättest. Obwohl wir selbst nur Piloten haben, die noch nie im All waren, aber schließlich gehts nur um die Zukunft der Menschheit.
Du hast zwar keine Ahnung, um was es gerade geht, aber hey, mach doch mit! Na dann, lass ich doch meine geliebte Familie zurück, ohne groß zu überlegen!
Da ne zusätzliche halbe Stunde hätte Wunder gewirkt... ist für mich der größte Kritikpunkt, eben weil er sich erst zurecht viel Zeit lässt und von einem Augenblick auf den anderen so stresst.
Danach die Suche an sich ist überragend, da gibts nichts.
Aber das Ende... ja sicher, visuell großartig, und für mich zumindest beim ersten Gucken schlüssig genug. Aber warum muss Nolan wieder alles erklären? In Inception ging mir das schon auf den Sack und in Interstellar hält er sich sonst zurück, aber hier wäre weniger mehr gewesen. Da zeigt 2001 wies geht, da wirkt dass Ende viel besser.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (7. November 2014)

Interstellar 10/10 Defintiv ansonsten hat man den Film nicht verstanden. Matthew spielt atemberaubend passende Musik perfekt Danke Nolan


----------



## ManChild (9. November 2014)

Planet der Affen: Revolution 9/10


----------



## IRNV (9. November 2014)

Interstellar


----------



## Dustin91 (9. November 2014)

Gestern Gone Girl angeschaut. Also was ist bitte an dem Film so gut, dass alle den so loben?
Ich bin an mehreren Stellen so in Lachen ausgebrochen, dass ich geheult hab, weil das was ich gesehen habe einfach nur Mist war
Genauso zu Unrecht gehyped wie damals Gravity. Da hatte ich schon nach 5 Minuten das Bedürfnis der Sandra Bullock den Hals umzudrehen....


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (9. November 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Gestern Gone Girl angeschaut. Also was ist bitte an dem Film so gut, dass alle den so loben?
> Ich bin an mehreren Stellen so in Lachen ausgebrochen, dass ich geheult hab, weil das was ich gesehen habe einfach nur Mist war
> Genauso zu Unrecht gehyped wie damals Gravity. Da hatte ich schon nach 5 Minuten das Bedürfnis der Sandra Bullock den Hals umzudrehen....



Vielleicht hast du einfach keine Ahnung

Gravity war Mist ja aber nicht Gone Girl


----------



## Dustin91 (9. November 2014)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du einfach keine Ahnung
> 
> Gravity war Mist ja aber nicht Gone Girl


 
Was bistn du für einer?
Nur weil mir der Film nicht gefällt, soll ich keine Ahnung haben?
Is klar  Schon mal was von unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern gehört?


----------



## robbe (9. November 2014)

Gravity war wirklich der größte Müll, frag mich wie der zu solchen Bewertungen kommen konnte. Das ganze Kino damals war am Fluchen und Kopfschütteln. Nächste Woche gehts zu Interstellar, hoffe der wird nicht auch so ne Enttäuschung.

Gone Girl hör ich irgendwie grad zum erste mal, vielleicht schau ich mir den auch mal an.


----------



## Two-Face (9. November 2014)

_Gravity_ muss ich mir auch mal geben, zugegebenermaßen hab ich den immernoch nicht gesehen. (komm leider nicht mehr so oft zum Filmegucken wie früher)

Habe bis jetzt eigentlich nur positive Kritiken drüber gelesen, bei den Kinobesuchern scheint der aber überhaupt nicht gut wegzukommen.


----------



## robbe (9. November 2014)

Hat wahrscheinlich einer ne gute Kritik veröffentlicht und alle anderen haben bloß abgeschrieben, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. 
Der besteht eigentlich nur aus einer völlig hysterischen Sandra Bullock und teilweise wirklich *gravi*erenden Fehlern. (um die zu erkennen muss man sich nicht sonderlich mit der Thematik auskennen)

Aber schaus dir trotzdem mal an, vielleicht gefällts ja, muss ja scheinbar doch jede Menge Leuten gefallen haben.

Meine Wertung für den Film 4/10, ohne die imposanten Weltraumbilder wärs 2/10.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2014)

Vorhin noch Dracula Untold. 

Ein wirklich unterhaltsamer Film. 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2014)

Noah NOAH Offizieller Trailer Deutsch German | 2014 Russell Crowe [4K] - YouTube


----------



## Gamer090 (9. November 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Noah NOAH Offizieller Trailer Deutsch German | 2014 Russell Crowe [4K] - YouTube


 
Wie ist der so?? Russell Crowe ist ein guter Schauspieler aber dieser Trailer haut mich irgendwie nicht von den Socken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie ist der so?? Russell Crowe ist ein guter Schauspieler aber dieser Trailer haut mich irgendwie nicht von den Socken.


 Hat mich nicht von den Socken gerissen.

B2T : Mein Freund, der Wasserdrache.


----------



## The_Dragon (10. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_h-R8f7jJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vom Hocker reißen geht wirklich anders.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2014)

Maleficent-Die dunkle Fee.


----------



## MOD6699 (10. November 2014)

Die Tribute von Panem (noch einmal die Chance gegeben) - 3/10


----------



## Gerstag (10. November 2014)

Repentance.
Repentance (2014 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Fand ich jetzt nicht gerade als "unbedingt" sehenswert aber kann man mal reinguggen. M.e hat Forest Whitaker schon in besseren Filmen mitgespielt. Bewerten würde ich mit 6/10.


----------



## MOD6699 (10. November 2014)

Oh ja ich sag da nur mal Zulu


----------



## duke999 (10. November 2014)

Stiefbrüder - 8/10 als Komödie

"boats n' hoes" xD


----------



## Gerstag (10. November 2014)

duke999 schrieb:


> Stiefbrüder - 8/10 als Komödie
> 
> "boats n' hoes" xD


 
Genialer Film. You have to call me Dragon, well you have to call me Nighthawk ....


----------



## Grim3001 (10. November 2014)

Gestern der neue Film von den Nolan-Brüdern: Interstellar

Trailer

War ein super Film! 10/10. Sehr beeindruckende Bilder und toller Sound. Freu mich schon auf die BlueRay. 

"Geh nicht gelassen in die gute Nacht.
Brenne. Rase. Wenn die Dämmerung lauert.
Dem sterbenden Licht trotze, wutentfacht!"


----------



## Kinguin (10. November 2014)

Grim3001 schrieb:


> Gestern der neue Film von den Nolan-Brüdern: Interstellar
> 
> Trailer
> 
> ...



Yes ich bin eben so geflasht,klasse Film 
Ist halt nen Nolan Film,schon mit der Dark Knight Triologie und Inception hatte der mich beeindruckt - große Klasse ^^

Guardians of the Galaxy kann ich aber noch empfehlen 

beide 9/10 (wobei nagut sagen wir 10/10 )


----------



## Taonris (10. November 2014)

Django Unchained

8/10

Cooler Film von Tarantino mit einigen tollen Anspielungen auf die Italowestern und einem genialen Waltz.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. November 2014)

Gone Girl schon auf Platz 85 in den Top 250 von IMDB
Besser als No Country For Old Men, Fargo, Full Metal Jacket, Heat ? Siiiiiicherlich


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2014)

Was habt ihr alle gegen Gravity?
Endlich mal ein realistischer Film. 
Keine Geräusche im All wenn man im Raumanzug dabei zuschaut wie die Raumfähre in Rauch aufgeht.


----------



## The_Dragon (11. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_-soej2V04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur genial! 10 / 10


----------



## MOD6699 (11. November 2014)

Keine Geräusche im All wenn man im Raumanzug dabei zuschaut wie die Raumfähre in Rauch aufgeht

wirklich gar keine Geräusche?  Ich konnte mich da schon dann an Geräusche erinnern, der Dramatik halber.

Beinahe meinen Film vergessen: Guardians of the Galaxy - 7/10 zu viel gehypte meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MisterJoda (11. November 2014)

Letzter Film: End Of Watch

Wirklich sehr guter Film, dürfte bestimmt jedem bekannt sein.
10/10


----------



## AeroX (11. November 2014)

Creep - ganz guter Horrorfilm. 6,5/10


----------



## Hänschen (11. November 2014)

The Lego Movie   .... sehr gut.

Caprona - das vergessene Land 2 ... gut, wenn man nicht zuviel erwartet ... low budget.


----------



## ManChild (11. November 2014)

Hercules 7,5/10


----------



## TechBone (11. November 2014)

adriano celentano - egal was... 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Z8OH3drBoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d--CWE3kD_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich  Bingo!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GU_SsSdJa-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hänschen (12. November 2014)

Repeaters - Tödliche Zeitschleife   .... gut

Krasser Anti-Murmeltier-Film ... Zeitschleifen von ihren schlimmsten Seiten


----------



## ManChild (12. November 2014)

The Amazing Spiderman 2 8/10


----------



## The_Dragon (13. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eY2n6bfvzn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein sehr heftiger Film mit vielen Grenzüberschreitungen sowie ernsten Themen, aber dennoch gut gelungen!


----------



## Nottulner (13. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V0-cW5Woo6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hatte mir da ein bisschen mehr von versprochen. Find die alten Filme der Serie besser.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. November 2014)

Interstellar - 8/10

Visuell ein Fest, gut gespielt, jedoch geht er an vielen Stellen zu hart von einer Szene in eine gänzlich andere, sodass man die vorherige Szene kaum verarbeiten kann. Besonders fies an den Stellen, wo von Drama auf "Action" umgesprungen wird und genauso in die andere Richtung. Entweder habe ich entscheidende Dinge nicht verstanden oder der Film hat ein riesiges Logikloch... Auch ist der Anfang etwas lahm  Nunja, unterhaltsam und sehenswert ist er allemal.


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> wirklich gar keine Geräusche?  Ich konnte mich da schon dann an Geräusche erinnern, der Dramatik halber.


 
Das war Musik aber kein Toneffekt.


----------



## marvinj (14. November 2014)

Interstellar, gestern im Kino. Was ne Bombe, gibt ne 9,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2014)

Der Supercop mit Terence Hill.


----------



## MOD6699 (14. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war Musik aber kein Toneffekt.




Gut ich wusste nicht das im All ständig Musik läuft 

Interstellar - 8/10 guter Scifi-Film aber sicher kein Film wo man "Zitate sein Leben lang nicht vergisst"


----------



## AimBack1 (14. November 2014)

Sex On The Beach 2, fande ihn jetzt nicht so. Viel zu LW und Kindischer Humor finde ich.


----------



## Gerstag (16. November 2014)

Dracula Untold

Naja Vampir Streifen eben. Lahme Story, Effekte sind auch nicht Brüller und das Ende ist ne Katastrophe. Ein Glück das Charles Dance zumindest einen 10Min Auftritt hatte. Bewerten würde ich mit 5/10.


----------



## Hänschen (16. November 2014)

Timecrimes - Mord ist nur eine Frage der Zeit 

Sowas low-budget-iges habe ich wahrscheinlich noch nie gesehen ... trotzdem engagierte Darsteller und brauchbare Story - vor allem wenn man die anderen Zeitschleifenfilme noch nicht kennt.

Alleine das sparsame Setup bzw. Areal und die wenigen Darsteller sind einen Blick wert - soetwas Minimalistisches sieht man selten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2014)

James Bond - Liebesgrüße aus Moskau.


----------



## robbe (16. November 2014)

Interstellar 8/10

Ohne Frage ein genialer Film, frag mich immer wie man sich sowas ausdenken kann. Aber so richtig wars dann doch nicht meins. Bin einfach nicht der geborene "Weltraumfilme" Fan.


----------



## Jabberwocky (16. November 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy  10/10
Einfach klasse und teils urkomische Szenen 
In etwa so hätte ich mir die Lobo Verfilmung vorgestellt, aber die soll ja hauptsächlich auf der Erde spielen 

Sin City 2  8/10
Nicht ganz so gut wieder Vorgänger aber immer noch top. Eva Green könnte man stundenlang beim baden zusehen


----------



## The_Rock (16. November 2014)

Kein Film, sondern Serie: *True Detective 9/10* (1.Staffel)
Die ersten beiden Folgen hab ich mir letztes WE angesehn und wollte den Rest fast garnicht mehr anschauen. Ich mag zwar Filme/Serien wo es nicht einfach nur um Action geht, sondern eben auch viel geredet/erzählt wird, aber diese beiden Folgen haben es fast schon übertrieben. Das waren grob 2 Stunden Dauererzählung 
Dennoch, die Geschichte und vor allem die Charaktere (alle Achtung Woody und Matthew  ) haben mich dann doch dazu bewegt weiterzuschauen. Die restlichen 6 Folgen (knapp 6 Stunden) hab ich mir dann gestern am Stück reingezogen. Nach der 3. Folge nimmt die Handlung dann so richtig fahrt auf und bekommt dann (neben der Erzählung) auch gut dosierte Spannung, Action und ne leichte Prise Mystery geboten. Die düstere Atmosphäre tut ihr übriges!
Den Punkt Abzug gibts für die zähen ersten Folgen, ansonsten ne echt geniale Serie, bei der es allerdings auch sehr schwer werden wird ne ebenbürtige zweite Staffel zu produzieren (da es ja ein komplett neuer Cast wird, und das Duo Woody Harrelson und Matthew Mcconaughey einfach super zusammengepasst hat).

P.S.: Ich glaub die Empfehlung für die Serie hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen. Danke also dafür


----------



## Amon (16. November 2014)

Interstellar

Ganz klare 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2014)

Balduin, der Ferienschreck mit Louis de Funes.
*
*


----------



## X2theZ (17. November 2014)

Lone Survivor 
10/10

nuff said


----------



## ich558 (17. November 2014)

Interstellar

Hm schwierig..... eigentlich war er total episch andererseits ab und zu etwas langatmig und zum Schluss leicht verwirrend.... aber doch wieder episch 
8,5/10


----------



## MOD6699 (17. November 2014)

Der Hundertjähriger der aus dem Fenster stieg und verschwang - 9/10 Klasse Film der sich auch zum Teil bei Forrest Gump bedient.

Mud - 7/10 an sich auch ein guter Film vielleicht etwas "langatmig"


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. November 2014)

The Dark Knight Rising und Rush Hour 2, beide 10/10


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Gut ich wusste nicht das im All ständig Musik läuft


 
Der Regisseur wollte eben dort Musik haben.
Das hat aber mit Toneffekten nichts zu tun.


----------



## MOD6699 (17. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Regisseur wollte eben dort Musik haben.
> Das hat aber mit Toneffekten nichts zu tun.



Ja aber du weißt doch was ich meine. Entweder oder, zumindest meiner Meinung nach


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2014)

Vier Fäuste gegen Rio


----------



## Rexicus (17. November 2014)

Who Am I – Kein System ist sicher.

Kann ich jedem empfehlen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2014)

Die Bourne Verschwörung.


----------



## LTB (18. November 2014)

Interstellar 8/10 (Guter solider Film mit ein wenig Flaute zwischendrin)
Die drei Musketiere 3/10 (Irgendwie einfach nicht mein Ding gewesen)
Grand Budapest Hotel 7/10 (War nicht ganz mein Humor, aber dennoch sehenswert)


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2014)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ja aber du weißt doch was ich meine. Entweder oder, zumindest meiner Meinung nach


 
Das Dilemma ist ja dass du einen Film ohne Ton gar nicht verkaufen kannst.
Willst du also realistisch sein was Akustik im All angeht kannst du keinen Toneffekt bringen -- im Gegensatz zu anderen SiFi Filmen wo immer Toneffekte drin sind.
Nur hast du dann eine Sequenz die völlig ohne Ton ist -- davor sträuben sich praktisch alle.
Ich persönlich hätte das aber gemacht. Das Bild wo das Shuttle explodiert reicht als Dramaturgie aus. Da braucht es keine Töne mehr. Egal ob Toneffekt oder Musik.
Schade dass sich der Regisseur das nicht getraut hat.


----------



## ich558 (18. November 2014)

Die meisten wissen denke ich mal gar nicht dass es im All keine Töne geben kann 
Und bevor sich dann viele fragen ob im Kino  Tonprobleme herrschen hat Nolan etwas Musik hinzugefügt


----------



## Two-Face (18. November 2014)

Also ich halte Musik bei ansonsten keinen Ton im All für nicht weiter schlimm, sondern - bei korrektem Einsatz - für dramaturgisch wertvoll.

Zum Thema Gravity, also der Film ist für 10 Oscars nominiert worden, von denen er auch noch 7 gewonnen hat, also irgendwas muss er richtig gemacht haben.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. November 2014)

Nightcrawler 10/10

Was für ein Film. Für mich nochmal ne gute Stufe besser als Interstellar oder Gone Girl. Bisher mein Film des Jahres, und da Birdman bei uns leider erst nächstes Jahr rauskommt wird er es auch bleiben.
Gyllenhaal ist grandios und der Charakter, den er darstellt, auch. Musste schon teilweise an den guten Travis aus Taxi Driver denken. Allein er ist es wert, den Film zu gucken.
Aber auch der Rest stimmt und er erlaubt sich im Gegensatz zu den oben genannten keine Schwächen.
Selten war ich nach einem Kinobesuch so begeistert.


----------



## MOD6699 (19. November 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich halte Musik bei ansonsten keinen Ton im All für nicht weiter schlimm, sondern - bei korrektem Einsatz - für dramaturgisch wertvoll.
> 
> Zum Thema Gravity, also der Film ist für 10 Oscars nominiert worden, von denen er auch noch 7 gewonnen hat, also irgendwas muss er richtig gemacht haben.




Schlecht war er ja auch nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2014)

Zwei Asse trumpfen auf mit Bud Spencer & Terence Hill.


----------



## Hänschen (19. November 2014)

Tarzan (der neue) ... qualitativ super, aber ich konnte ihn nur halb anschauen weil die überzogenen und teilweise schädlichen Klischees schmerzten und noch mehr Schmerzen abzusehen waren 

und noch "12:01" den Zeitschleifenfilm ... gut, aber nicht mehr so gut wie damals als ich ihn das erste Mal sah


----------



## ManChild (19. November 2014)

Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 2 8/10


----------



## Abufaso (20. November 2014)

22 Jump Street. Sinnbefreit hohl. Gefällt mir  8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2014)

Matrix Teil 1.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. November 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Matrix Teil 1.


 
Ich auch lief Heute auf Vox  Also ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich denn gesehen habe, bin nicht sicher ob ich in der Realität bin. 

Gebe dem Film 9/10, der dritte Teil gefällt mir einfach besser.


----------



## The_Dragon (21. November 2014)

Zitat aus dem Film: "Politik ist die Kunst des machbaren."





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WlJnvhh5QIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bewerte ihn mit 4,5 von 10 möglichen Sternchen.


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (22. November 2014)

Training Day - DVD


----------



## T'PAU (22. November 2014)

Oblivion (Blu-ray) 8,5/10

Hatte gar nicht mehr die ziemlich geniale Endmusik (Musik allgemein) in Erinnerung!


----------



## Amon (22. November 2014)

Pulp Fiction

Ich denke mal eine Wertung muss ich da nicht abgeben.


----------



## EcHiRaK (22. November 2014)

Aeon Flux


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2014)

Die Troublemaker - Bud Spencer & Terence Hill.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. November 2014)

Chroniken der Unterwelt 3-4/10  (schade um das verschenkte Potenzial, unglaubwürdige teils unfreiwillig komisch wirkende Dialoge, Story aus allen Möglichen Material zuammengeklaubt, unsympathische Akteure....)

Lustig der folgende Dialog: Tochter zu "Vater" im Auto, nachdem sie erfahren hat, das er ein Werwolf ist..:  "Du kannst auch deinen Kopf während der Fahrt aus dem Auto halten !"
Vater: " (mit strengem Blick) *ICH BIN EIN WERWOLF*....und *kein* Golden Retriever... 

Muss ich mir noch mal unter Slapstick-Gesichtspunkten neu ansehen...


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2014)

Sie nannten ihn Plattfuss 10/10 Bud Spencer


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2014)

Sagt mal, ist irgendwo schon wieder ein Bud Spencer/Terence Hill-Marathon, oder warum ziehen sich das gerade so viele rein?


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist irgendwo schon wieder ein Bud Spencer/Terence Hill-Marathon, oder warum ziehen sich das gerade so viele rein?


 
Hatte mal Lust einen Film mit Bud Spencer zu schauen, ob ein Marathon stattfindet kann ich dir nicht sagen. Kabel1 hatte am Geburtstag von Bud Spencer, einen Marathon gebracht und mehrere Filme mit ihm gezeigt.


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2014)

Ah, stimmt, da war ja was.

Das Duo war aber echt unschlagbar, da könnte Chuck Norris mal echt einpacken und hoffen, dass die nie von ihm gehört haben.


----------



## The_Dragon (23. November 2014)

_Zuletzt gesehen._ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ew5m-kJh4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arvanor (23. November 2014)

Dead Snow 2 - Eine herrliche Zombiekomödie aus Norwegen.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. November 2014)

Gestern Nachmittag im Kino Maze Runner

 7-10


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

Arvanor schrieb:


> Dead Snow 2 - Eine herrliche Zombiekomödie aus Norwegen.



Habe letztens Dead Snow 1 gesehen mit paar Leute,oh man was nen Trash aber doch irgendwie amüsant


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2014)

Saving Mr. Banks.


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2014)

Gestern: Maleficent, die dunkle Fee. Der war überraschend gut. 8/10.

Jetzt gerade: the Getaway 

An der Tatsache, dass ich während des Films hier schreibe, seht ihr auch schon, was ich davon halte. Bisher höchstens eine 6/10.

Edit
Der Film ist inzwischen durch und meine gute Laune ebenso. 
Die Finale Wertung inklusive einem zusätzlichen Punkt für den soundtrack lautet 5/10. Mehr ist wirklich nicht zu holen.


----------



## The_Rock (23. November 2014)

Pompeii 6/10

Hat eigentlich ganz gut angefangen. Ne Gladiator-Story mit "bösen Ankündigungen" vom Berg zwischendurch. Ab dem Ausbruch wars dann nur noch ein ödes und übertrieben in die länge gezogenes Action-Fest mit kitschig romantischem Ende... *würg*. Einen Punkt hab ich noch wegen den recht guten Effekten dazugerechnet.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. November 2014)

Gerade Looper 8/10


----------



## Captn (23. November 2014)

Looper 8/10

Hat ne wirklich interessante und gute Story, auch wenn ich ein zwei Szenen zu krass fand.
Dafür war das Ende wiederum super.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. November 2014)

Ebenfalls Looper gerade auf Pro7.

6/10

Fand es irgendwie etwas lieblos gemacht und gegen Ende interessierte mich der Film immer weniger. Die erste Hälfte des Films fand ich jedoch ganz gut.


----------



## Captn (23. November 2014)

Ich fand den Part des Kindes ganz gut, aber teilweise zog sich der Film nur


----------



## The_Dragon (23. November 2014)

Ja, habe ich auch gesehen. Halte ihn aber für 5 / 10.

Zudem ich mir die Frage stell, ob der kleine nicht trotzdem den "bösen" Weg einschlägt?

Außerdem ist Joe ja zurück gereist, damit der kleine nicht Erwachsen wird und die Macht an sich reißen kann. Es wurde ja auch nicht gesagt, wie er vorher aufwuchs - also ob die Farmerin Sara ebenso dabei half oder ob sie gar nicht erst anwesend war.

_Aber wie heißt es bei Sci-Fi-Thiller oftmals: "Wer Logikfehler findet, kann sie behalten!" _


----------



## bandolero (24. November 2014)

Die erste Staffel von Lilyhammer. Es handelt von einem Mafiosi in New York, der den Obergangster verpfeift und ins Zeugenschutzprogramm genommen wird. Als "Exil" wählt er Lillehammer in Norwegen, wo einmal die Olympiade war. Es ist eine Gangsterkömodie, die davon lebt wie der Mafiosi mit diesen herzlichen, skurrilen Menschen von Lillehammer zurecht kommt.


----------



## The_Rock (24. November 2014)

The Rover 3/10
Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee. Setting hat auch super gepasst. Aber sonst gibts da nicht viel zu sehn. Der Film zieht sich von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute viel zu sehr in die Länge. Hätte auch nen Kurzfilm von 30 Minuten sein können, dann hätts gepasst.


----------



## orca113 (24. November 2014)

Sherlock Holmes Spiel Im Schatten

11/10 Topp!!!!


----------



## AeroX (24. November 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sherlock Holmes Spiel Im Schatten  11/10 Topp!!!!



Jap den fand ich auch sehr gut. Alle Teile mit der Besetzung sind sehr Sehenswert.


----------



## Dustin91 (24. November 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sherlock Holmes Spiel Im Schatten
> 
> 11/10 Topp!!!!


 
Ja, der war echt ok.
Aber was sie sich hätten schenken können war die Szene mit der dicken Berta.
Da wo sie beschossen werden und durch den Wald rennen...die Szene war so absurd mies, dass ich in Tränen ausgebrochen bin vor lachen


----------



## Natler (24. November 2014)

zuletzt jeweils im Kino: 

Maze Runner 7/10
Interstellar   9/10


----------



## MOD6699 (24. November 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja, der war echt ok.
> Aber was sie sich hätten schenken können war die Szene mit der dicken Berta.
> Da wo sie beschossen werden und durch den Wald rennen...die Szene war so absurd mies, dass ich in Tränen ausgebrochen bin vor lachen



Der ganze Film ist mMn nach mies und kein Vergleich zum grandiosen ersten Teil. Hab ihn zur "Vervollständigung" auf BR gekauft und bisher (!) kein einziges mal fertig gesehen...


----------



## orca113 (24. November 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja, der war echt ok.
> Aber was sie sich hätten schenken können war die Szene mit der dicken Berta.
> Da wo sie beschossen werden und durch den Wald rennen...die Szene war so absurd mies, dass ich in Tränen ausgebrochen bin vor lachen




Ne. Das finde ich total geil. Die Zeitlupe,die verzweifelte Flucht,Explosionen, die Kugel die da pfeifen mit der Musik.... Total geil


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2014)

Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde

Noch grosszügige 6/10. Gemessen an der Herr der Ringe Trilogie und dem ersten Hobbit-Teil ist der Film der absolute Tiefpunkt, vor allem gegen Ende.


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

Rolk schrieb:


> Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde
> 
> Noch grosszügige 6/10. Gemessen an der Herr der Ringe Trilogie und dem ersten Hobbit-Teil ist der Film der absolute Tiefpunkt, vor allem gegen Ende.


Stimme voll zu, dieser Cliffhanger rettet auch nichts.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2014)

Zwei sind nicht zu bremsen - Bud Spencer & Terence Hill.


----------



## Taonris (24. November 2014)

mediakind schrieb:


> Stimme voll zu, dieser Cliffhanger rettet auch nichts.



Meiner Meinung nach gibt das Buch halt auch einfach nicht mehr. Die Hobbit Filme kommen natürlich nicht an HDR ran aber man muss es Jackson schon hoch an rechnen was er drauß gemacht hat.

MfG


----------



## Olstyle (24. November 2014)

Das Buch ist ein Drittel so dick wie einer der HDR-Teile. Realistisch hätte das bei einer ähnlichen Umsetzung einen einzigen, wahrscheinlich dann auch recht spannenden, Film gegeben.


----------



## Amon (24. November 2014)

Heutzutage müssen das halt drei- oder vierteiler sein. Am besten der letzte Teil nochmal geteilt um auch ja wirklich doppelt Kasse machen zu können.


----------



## The_Rock (25. November 2014)

Hätten sie lieber HDR geteilt (jedes Buch 2 Teile ->  6 Filme )

BTT: Amazing Spider-Man 2 - 7/10
 Ha jo, net schlecht. Der erste war aber besser. Würde mir trotzdem wünschen, dass Marvel endlich wieder die Lizenz zurückbekommt. Sony soll ja laut Gerüchten WIEDER an nen Reboot denken


----------



## MOD6699 (25. November 2014)

Nöl die HDR Filme waren perfekt aufgeteil. Zuviel würde nur schaden. (Rede von der Extended Edition )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2014)

Verflucht verdammt und Halleluja.


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2014)

Gestern Abend Schwiegermonster.

Sag mal 6/10 hab ein paar mal gut gelacht.


----------



## zeus0r (25. November 2014)

"The Descendants" - grandioser film!


----------



## Hänschen (25. November 2014)

Transcendence ... guter bis sehr guter Film, angenehm konsumierbar.

Für Nerds ein Pflichtfilm ^^


----------



## Laggy.NET (25. November 2014)

Zuletzt im Kino Interstellar.

9,5/10. War absolut begeistert und mitgerissen von diesem Film. 

Einigen könnte er evtl zu lang sein oder ihn langweilig finden bzw. finden ihn allgemein überbewertet. Aber er trifft einfach genau meinen Nerv. Werd ich mir definitiv auf BluRay holen. Der Hätte auch locker nochmal ne Stunde länger sein können. 

Ohne hier zu spoilern finde es einfach genial, wie das Thema Raum/Zeit auch Wissenschaftlich angegangen wurde. Es ist einfach kein Typischer SciFy Kitsch, sondern ist so glaubhaft gemacht wie man einem Film, in dem es um Interstellare Reisen geht nur machen kann. 
Das ende ist zwar etwas Mutig, und dürfte jedem der tiefer in der Materie ist ein runzeln auf die Stirn bringen, aber es ist dennoch absolut OK. Es ist und bleibt ein Film und das was er macht macht er hervorragend.

Auch wenn er Midfuck mäßig bei weitem nicht an sowas wie FightClub oder Bioshock Infinite heranreicht ist das zumindest ein Film, der einen ähnlich wie Inception oder Shutter Island auch danach etwas über das Gesehene nachdenken lässt. Solche Filme liebe ich.


----------



## marcus022 (25. November 2014)

Drive Hard

John Cusack muss wohl Pleite sein. Ansonsten hätte er da bestimmt nicht mitgemacht. Das beste an dem Film ist das er nur etwa 80 min geht. 

2/10


----------



## The_Dragon (26. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R93txBu6xvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Heute mal ohne Bewertung._


----------



## The_Rock (28. November 2014)

No turning back - 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2014)

Marschier oder stirb mit Terence Hill.


----------



## dertourist48 (28. November 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow.


----------



## Jabberwocky (29. November 2014)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles  3/10
Als Fan der Trickfilmserie wirklich eine grosse Enttäuschung. Da waren die alten Filme um Längen besser. Übereinstimmung, mit der Ausnahme von ein paar Charakteren, gleich null 
Es wirkt alles extrem platt und oberflächlich und man bekommt höchstens die Lust, die alten Filme wieder anzusehen. Dazu kommt die grässliche Megan Fox deren Botoxgesicht einfach nicht zum aushalten ist. 
Die 3 Punkte gibts für die einigermassen guten Kampfszenen. Gehe mir jetzt die guten Turtles anschauen und erfreue mich an Bebop und Rocksteady


----------



## Captn (29. November 2014)

Gestern The Lazarus Project 8/10

War echt nen cooler Film, vorallem, weil ich irgendwann selbst nicht mehr wusste, wie es denn nu ausgehen könnte .


----------



## orca113 (29. November 2014)

Tribute von Panem Mockingjay 1 

8/10 gefiel mir sehr gut obwohl viel blabla


----------



## Cleriker (29. November 2014)

Warm Bodies 8/10 

Den Film hat meine Frau ausgesucht und er war echt überraschend gut. Wenn man auch mal was lustiges mit Herz verträgt ist dieser Zombiefilm echt einen Versuch wert. Eine gute Mischung zwischen den obligatorischen Kopfschüssen, Gehirn fressen und Gefühl.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2014)

Antboy - Der biss der Ameise.


----------



## TempestX1 (30. November 2014)

The Raid 2 

7/10.


----------



## Xracmoth (30. November 2014)

Gran Torino 9/10

Der Schluss hätte auch anders enden können...


----------



## Captn (30. November 2014)

Xracmoth schrieb:


> Gran Torino 9/10
> 
> Der Schluss hätte auch anders enden können...


Wieso?


----------



## ich558 (1. Dezember 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warm Bodies 8/10
> 
> Den Film hat meine Frau ausgesucht und er war echt überraschend gut. Wenn man auch mal was lustiges mit Herz verträgt ist dieser Zombiefilm echt einen Versuch wert. Eine gute Mischung zwischen den obligatorischen Kopfschüssen, Gehirn fressen und Gefühl.



Oh ja ein Film der mich wiedermal schön überrascht hat  8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2014)

Vier für ein Ave Maria.


----------



## Niza (2. Dezember 2014)

Die Pinguine aus Madagascar 9/10

Einfach super lustig 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2014)

Die Logan Verschwörung.


----------



## Hänschen (3. Dezember 2014)

Knowing - Die Zukunft endet jetzt .... gut

Schlecht war er nicht und hatte einige Stellen die sehr gut waren ...


----------



## EcHiRaK (3. Dezember 2014)

Brick Mansions 

richtig geiler Film


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Dezember 2014)

Gestern -> The Scorpion King 9/10 und besonders Kelly Hu


----------



## Jabberwocky (5. Dezember 2014)

Freundschaft Plus  ?/10 - Wage es nicht in diesem Genre eine Bewertung abzugeben 
Was man nicht alles schaut wenn einem langweilig ist  Wenigstens war Königin Amidala hübsch anzusehen


----------



## MOD6699 (5. Dezember 2014)

The Leftovers - 8/10 Kein Film aber für eine "Drama-Serie" fand ich sie bis jetzt nicht schlecht. Folge 1 und 2


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2014)

Letzten Sonntag habe ich mir (hatte den als Aufzeichnung) nochmal einen Tatort von 2010 wenn ich mich nicht irre angesehen und zwar: 

"Tango für Borowski"

9/10 mein lieber Schwan war der geil. Kann ich nur empfehlen. War mal was anderes als die üblichen Tatorte. Vor allem gedreht in Finnland an der russischen Grenze. Hübsche Aufnahmen.

Tatort: Tango fÃ¼r Borowski â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2014)

Ice Age


----------



## MrBass (5. Dezember 2014)

Inside Llewyn Davis
Guter Film, komisches Ende!


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2014)

Das Ende finde ich wieder gut gemacht, aber der Höhepunkt ist eher ein Anticlimax.


Spoiler



Also Ende= Der Beginn von Bob Dylan in New York bei dem es im Gegensatz zu Llewyn ja trotz ähnlicher Vita laufen wird.
Komisch: Wenn Llewyn vorspielt, niemand begeistert ist und er einfach wieder weg fährt.



Selbst: 
"Am Sonntag bist du tot." Da war mir das Ende auch ein bisschen zu "Arthouse".


----------



## n1c0 (5. Dezember 2014)

Star Wars Episode III 

Meine Güte was ein Animationsfilm  bin froh wenn ich gleich mit Episode 4-6 weiter machen kann


----------



## The_Rock (6. Dezember 2014)

Open Grave 6.5/10
Solider Mystery/Horror. Ein Mann wacht inner Grube voller Leichen auf, kann sich aber an nix erinnern. Er trifft in nem nahe gelegenem Haus auf ne handvoll Leute, die sich ebenfalls an nix mehr erinnern können. Es beginnt die Suche nach der Wahrheit, in einer nicht ganz ungefährlichen Gegend...
Fand ihn ganz unterhaltsam


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Dezember 2014)

Ronal der Barbar 

Der Film ist genau nach meinem Humor 9,5/10 

Top Film !


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ice Age  9/10 Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme,tolle Story und Sid passt einfach.


----------



## torkol (6. Dezember 2014)

Ice Age 9,5/10 hatte total vergessen wie gut die sind!


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich ebenfalls gesehen. Einfach klasse! 9:10


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Dezember 2014)

Den zweiten planet der affen der ist echt super. 9/10


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2014)

James Bond Casino Royale 7/10 die typische Action fehlt. Habe nur die ersten 45min nicht gesehen. Habe ihn trotzdem nicht so toll gefunden.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe nur die ersten 45min nicht gesehen.



Siehst du... und genau da findest du die fehlende Action!


----------



## T'PAU (7. Dezember 2014)

Planet der Affen - Revolution (Blu-ray) 9/10


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Dezember 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> James Bond Casino Royale 7/10 die typische Action fehlt. Habe nur die ersten 45min nicht gesehen. Habe ihn trotzdem nicht so toll gefunden.



Wie sinnlos ist es bitte einen Film zu bewerten, den man nicht komplett gesehen hat?
Wie schon Cleriker sagte, da ist viel Action in den ersten 45 Minuten.
Die Verfolgungsjagd am Anfang ist der Hammer!


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Siehst du... und genau da findest du die fehlende Action!





Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wie sinnlos ist es bitte einen Film zu bewerten, den man nicht komplett gesehen hat?
> Wie schon Cleriker sagte, da ist viel Action in den ersten 45 Minuten.
> Die Verfolgungsjagd am Anfang ist der Hammer!



45min Spannung und dann langeweile.  Da fehlt inhalt am Schluss.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> 45min Spannung und dann langeweile.  Da fehlt inhalt am Schluss.


Der Film ist eigentlich zusammen mit GoldenEye und den ersten drei Connery-Teilen der so ziemlich beste Bond-Film, da hat einfach alles gepasst.

Gerade die angeblich so langweilige Poker-Szene war pefekt gemacht, mir hat das sehr gefallen, Mikkelsen als Le Chiffre hatte zudem mehr Substanz als knapp die Hälfte aller Bond-Bösewichte zusammmen.

Allein die ersten zehn Minuten waren weit besser als der gesamte zweite "Craig"-Film.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Dezember 2014)

Das einzig doofe ist halt der fatale Fehler am Ende des Spiels
Le Chiffre hat mehr Chips als Bond, Bond geht all in und gewinnt die Hand. Das Spiel ist aus  Eigentlich hat ja le chiffre aber noch Münzen...Nun ja, mich störts nicht, ist aber halt schon hohl.
Und Eva Green ist einfach ein megaheißes Bond-Girl  Und der DBS


----------



## Razor0601 (7. Dezember 2014)

Zuletzt habe ich Interstellar geschaut. War auf jeden fall interessant


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2014)

Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 2.


----------



## danomat (7. Dezember 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 2.



Bin gerade mit der serie fertig geworden. 
2 staffeln und jede einzelne is so gut wie die beiden filme


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich erst und Schande über mich, zum ersten Mal Memento.

Bitte gibt mir mehr solche herausragenden Filme!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. Dezember 2014)

Dead Snow 0/10 der Film war so schlecht, dass er schon wieder lustig war


----------



## BSlGuru (10. Dezember 2014)

Sex Tape ^^


----------



## orca113 (12. Dezember 2014)

3 Days to Kill 7/10 war ganz gut gemacht und den ein oder anderen lacher gab's auch.

Amber Heard war in All The Boys Love Mandy Lane aber heisser.


----------



## The_Rock (12. Dezember 2014)

The Signal 2/10
Beginnt interessant, wird dann aber ab der Mitte recht langweilig und vorhersehbar. Die übertriebenen Slow-Mo Szenen gegen Ende des Films machen ihn auch nicht spannender (im Gegenteil).
Ein Film, der versucht den Zuschauer zum "Nachdenken" zu bewegen - und daran scheitert


----------



## ManChild (13. Dezember 2014)

Alles, was wir geben mussten. 5/10


----------



## EcHiRaK (13. Dezember 2014)

prakti.com 9/10 sehr gut gemacht


----------



## The_Rock (14. Dezember 2014)

Killer Joe 7/10

Alter ist der Film beknackt  (im positiven Sinne)
 Die erste Hälfte ist ein bisschen lahm, sonst hätt ich ihn höher bewertet. Dennoch ein recht guter Film


----------



## danomat (14. Dezember 2014)

Hobbit 3 10/10
Gelungener abschluss. Auch wenn freunde des buches anders denken.


----------



## Ironhide (14. Dezember 2014)

The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies


Spoiler



Schade sowas... Zu viele "oh mein Gott, wie bescheuert ist das denn??" Situationen! 6/10 (Obwohl grosser Tolkien Fan!)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2014)

The Hungover Games


----------



## Dragon AMD (14. Dezember 2014)

Transformers Ära des untergangs 8/10


----------



## The_Rock (15. Dezember 2014)

3 Days to Kill 7/10
Man nehme "Taken", zieht ein bisschen Action ab und gibt stattdessen ne Prise Comedy dazu. Für langweilige Abende für lockere Unterhaltung die perfekte Wahl


----------



## X2theZ (15. Dezember 2014)

Paranormal Activity - Die Gezeichneten 8/10

Auch wenn man schon weiß, wie der Hase läuft, weil man die vorherigen Teile gesehen hat, bekommt man das beklemmende Gefühl einfach nicht weg, wenns in den "heißen Szenen" "zur Sache geht"


----------



## Rizzard (15. Dezember 2014)

Alles was wir geben mussten. (7/10)

Ich find den Film komisch (und bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich ihn verstanden hab)


Spoiler



So wie ich das mit bekommen habe sind die Kinder in dem Heim so ne Art Klone.
Sie werden mit den Armbändern ständig überwacht, und mit ~30 werden nach und nach Organe entnommen, bis man "vollendet".
Was mich wundert, die unternehmen da garnichts dagegen, wollen selbst im Alter zwischen 20-30 nicht mal fliehen. Und in den Krankenhäusern in denen man die Leute ausnimmt, scheint das völlig normal zu sein.
Das war alles sehr skuril. Auf der einen Seite dieses verbotene Vorgehen, und auf der anderen Seite diese Normalität das sich jeder damit irgendwie abfindet, Krankenhäuser da anstandslos mitmachen usw.
Also wie gesagt, ich glaub ich hab den Film leider nicht verstanden.


----------



## AeroX (15. Dezember 2014)

Ruhet in Frieden - A walk among the tombstones 
Ziemlich blutiger Thriller, aber sehr gut umgesetzt und Liam Neeson hat gut gespielt!9,5/10


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Dezember 2014)

The Leftovers - 8/10 Folge 3-8 empfehlenswert


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2014)

Hangover 3


----------



## Ironhide (15. Dezember 2014)

The Raid 2
Hervorragender Film. Story, Kamera top und natürlich hammer Kapfszenen!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2014)

Man of Tai Chi.


----------



## AeroX (15. Dezember 2014)

Die Behandlung - 9/10
Teilweise zu extrem. trotzdem sehr guter Thriller!


----------



## Fried_Knight (15. Dezember 2014)

The Equalizer 5/10

Ein unbesiegbarer Denzel Washington tötet alle bösen Russen (man beachte den geopolitischen Zusammenhang, Hollywood ist da ja gerne mal Patriot), die ihm vor die Handkante laufen.  Ich fand ihn (entgegen der allgemeinen Internetmeinung) ziemlich flach . Kämpfe, Machart: neue "Sherlock Holmes-Style" und ein sichtlich gealterter Hauptdarsteller, der so etwas doch eigentlich gar nicht nötig hätte. 
Lieber wieder ein gutes Drama oder einen Polit-/Thriller, Herr Washington.


----------



## kero81 (15. Dezember 2014)

Bros before Hoes - ohne Endnote

Ich will den eigentlich garnicht benoten, der würde sämtliche Wertungen die ich bis jetzt gegeben habe nur zerstören. Ich fand ihn auf jeden Fall gut, sau gut sogar. Ich hab halt so nen flachen Humor, Biiiiiit****!


----------



## Kinguin (15. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Alles was wir geben mussten. (7/10)
> 
> Ich find den Film komisch (und bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich ihn verstanden hab)
> 
> ...



Ja die Vollendung in dem Film ist schon ne interessante Verharmlosung für den Tod
Du hast ihn sogar recht gut verstanden ,der Film basiert auf nem Buch - und der Autor versucht vor dem Missbrauch der Gentechnik zu warnen
Jedoch geht er etwas anders die Thematik ran,es geht darum ab wann man von "Leben" spricht bzw welchen Wert hat ein einzelnes Menschenleben

Ich selbst weiss nicht,was ich davon halten soll,gib jetzt mal ganz bewusst keine Punkte
Die ganze Geschichte ist tragisch und haut emotional gut rein,aber stellenweise ist es komisch einfach (und damit mein ich nicht witzig komisch)
Irgendwie lehnen sich die 3 Protagonisten gar nicht gegen dieses System auf,sie nehmen es hin und das Ganze ist halt sehr sachlich und schlicht gehalten
Aber vllt ist es genau deshalb so deprimierend,die Gleichgülitgkeit in der Geschichte besonders von der Ich Person unterstützt grade die beklemmende Atmosphäre
Dennoch eine innere Rebellion hätte ich schon interessant gefunden,stattdessen wird das alles so kalt über die Bühne gebracht


----------



## Nikitaman (19. Dezember 2014)

Predestination (6/10)

Hier ein paar Kritikpunkte:

 - Ich finde es wurde viel zu wenig auf die Motive des "Bombers" eingegangen (der 20 Sekunden Dialog war mir einfach nicht genug).
 - Die Technik hinter dem Zeitreise-Gerät wurde nicht erklärt.
 - Größtes Problem: 



Spoiler



Sogar wenn man die Zwitter-Theorie zulässt, im Film soll der Protagonist in der Zeit zurückgereist sein, mit sich selbst geschlafen haben(richtig so? hört sich komisch an ) und so sich selbst gezeugt haben. Nach welcher Zeitreise-Theorie soll das denn funktionieren? Nach meiner Logik muss er einen "Anfang" außerhalb der von ihm beeinflussten Zeitstränge haben da er sonst gar nicht geboren werden kann.


----------



## EcHiRaK (19. Dezember 2014)

Eagle Eye - Außer Kontrolle 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2014)

Collateral Damage.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (21. Dezember 2014)

Bourne das Vermächtnis


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Dezember 2014)

An die Leute, die schon den 3. Hobbit-Teil gesehen haben:

Könnt Ihr euch an die Stelle, welche hier bei Minute 1 zu sehen ist (mit dem Wagen mit den Tieren vorne dran und den Wöfen), erinnern?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfQmOAeMT9k

Kam die bei Euch im Film vor?
Irgendwie hatte ich gestern das Gefühl, dass unser Kino eine geschnittene Version gezeigt hat, weil die Szene gar nicht kam.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich gestern das Gefühl, dass unser Kino eine geschnittene Version gezeigt hat.



Würde mich nicht wundern wenn es später noch einen Directors oder Extended Cut geben wird.


----------



## Nottulner (21. Dezember 2014)

Taken 3 in einer Sneak Preview 10/10
Hammer Film !!! mehr verrate ich nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2014)

Resident Evil 6.


----------



## Seabound (21. Dezember 2014)

Star Wars IV-VI


----------



## AeroX (21. Dezember 2014)

Der fremde Sohn - 9/10


----------



## The_Rock (22. Dezember 2014)

*Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 2 - 8/10*
Fand ich überraschend gut, war zudem etwas düsterer als der erste Teil. Ansonsten auch recht gute Effekte 

Und wenn wir schon bei Drachen sind...
*Hobbit 2 - 10/10*
Letztes Jahr hab ich ihn sausen lassen, weil einige meiner Kumpels vom Cliffhanger am Ende genervt waren. Drum hab ichs heut im "Heimkino" angeschaut und werd mir morgen direkt den dritten Teil im Kino reinziehn 
Den zweiten Teil fand ich besser als den ersten (der viel zu lahm begonnen hat). Hab mir die extended Edition geholt, und fands trotzdem keine Minute langweilig


----------



## Kinguin (22. Dezember 2014)

Harry Potter 7 Teil 2 - tja ich geb mal ne 9/10 - hab den schon damals in den Kinos geschaut 
mir gefielen alle HP Teile,auch wenn sie nie an die Buchversionen rankamen (die Reihe ist der Wahnsinn) ,dennoch grade der letzte Teil legte ein wuchtiges Ende hin ^^
Paar wichtige Infos (zb Dumbledores/Grindelwalds Vergangenheit oder die Heilung von Harrys Zauberstab haben mir gefehlt)
Das der Elderstab am Ende aber einfach entzwei gerissen wird ,fand ich schon komisch


----------



## -Atlanter- (22. Dezember 2014)

Terminator 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2014)

Underground : The Julian Assange Story.


----------



## Amon (22. Dezember 2014)

The Raid 2


----------



## Soldyah (22. Dezember 2014)

Der Hobbit 1- 3 im Kino   9 Std Kino


----------



## The_Rock (22. Dezember 2014)

Hobbit 3 - 8/10

Man merkt halt doch, dass die Trilogie nur auf einem einzigen Buch basiert. Der Anfang war gut (Abschluss der Smaug-Story), ab der Mitte wars dann eigentlich nur noch rumgemetzel. Schlecht oder langweilig war das jetzt zwar nicht, aber irgendwann hab ich dann auch immer öfter auf die Uhr geguckt 

Endnote der gesamten Trilogie 9/10


----------



## Amon (22. Dezember 2014)

Das ganze wäre ein guter Zweiteiler geworden.


----------



## Abufaso (23. Dezember 2014)

Lone Ranger. Hmm ich gebe 7/10.


----------



## Exception (23. Dezember 2014)

Snowpiercer - 8/10

Interessantes  setting, gute Schauspieler. Leider geizt der Film etwas mit Hintergrundinformationen, diese finde ich eigentlich immer am interessantesten.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Dezember 2014)

Fluch der Karibik - Fremde Gezeiten 10/10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2014)

Dirty Laundry.


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2014)

Teresa Orlowski - Foxy Lady 3


----------



## Amon (23. Dezember 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Teresa Orlowski - Foxy Lady 3


[emoji16]


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2014)

Alle posten hier, was für olle Spielfilme sie gesehen haben und er kommt mit 'nem Porno daher.

The Walking Dead - Staffel 4 (Blu-Ray)

Kommt nicht an die Vorgängerstaffeln ran, aber trotzdem wieder gut gemacht und insgesamt auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2014)

Affentanz im Negerarsch 3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2014)

Seabound schrieb:


> Teresa Orlowski - Foxy Lady 3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie war der so 

B2T : 22 Jump Street


----------



## Seabound (23. Dezember 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> und wie war der so



Ging so...


----------



## The_Rock (24. Dezember 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy 8/10
Marvel-typische Unterhaltung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2014)

Transformers 4.


----------



## clown44 (24. Dezember 2014)

Gestern im Kino:
Die Tribute von Panem - Mocking Jay Teil 1  8,5/10

Heute auf DVD:
Jack Ryan - Shadow Recruit  9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2014)

Tödliche Weihnachten.


----------



## shotta (25. Dezember 2014)

denk wie ein mann 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Bescherung


----------



## seba0112 (26. Dezember 2014)

Kevin allein in NY


----------



## The_Rock (26. Dezember 2014)

22 Jump Street - 8/10


----------



## seba0112 (26. Dezember 2014)

der gott des gemetzels


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2014)

Kindsköpfe 2


----------



## clown44 (26. Dezember 2014)

Nachts im Museum - Das geheimnisvolle Grabmal  7,5/10


----------



## seba0112 (26. Dezember 2014)

Terminator I xD


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2014)

Hitman - Jeder stirbt alleine.


----------



## shotta (27. Dezember 2014)

interstellar


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2014)

Mädelsabend - Nüchtern zu schüchtern.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Dezember 2014)

Star Wars I - VI (Blu-Ray)
über die Weihnachtstage.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2014)

Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter.


----------



## shotta (29. Dezember 2014)

"bro before hoe". besser als erwartet, habe eher an einen 08/15 "ich bin nerd und jungfrau" film gedacht, aber wurde positiv überrascht


----------



## keinnick (29. Dezember 2014)

Der Vorleser (Film – Wikipedia) 8/10


----------



## The_Rock (29. Dezember 2014)

Zulu 8/10


----------



## kero81 (29. Dezember 2014)

Schaue gerade 22 Jump Street - ?2?/10

Soll das lustig sein oder haben die Übersetzer einfach nur übelst den Shit geraucht?! Absolut nicht mein Humor...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2014)

L.I.S.A. - Der helle Wahnsinn


----------



## addicTix (30. Dezember 2014)

Kevin allein Zuhaus, Kevin allein in NY und Schöne Bescherung.
Die Filme werden nie langweilig, kann man immer wieder schauen  !


----------



## shotta (30. Dezember 2014)

addicTix schrieb:


> Kevin allein Zuhaus, Kevin allein in NY und Schöne Bescherung.
> Die Filme werden nie langweilig, kann man immer wieder schauen  !



dito, habe sie mir über die festtage auch angeschaut. werden nie alt


----------



## Amon (30. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir mal wieder Der blutige Pfad Gottes angesehen. Immer wieder geil der Film.


----------



## Abufaso (30. Dezember 2014)

Gestern Milk, hat mir seehr gut gefallen und die Thematik von dieser nur teilweise vorhandenen gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz ist noch immer aktuell. 8/10

Captain Phillips 9/10. Spannend und definitiv mal ein anderes Setting. 

Gerade eben, Fight Club. Wau, schon ein herber Mindfuck.. gefällt mir ^^ 7/10


----------



## Oozy (31. Dezember 2014)

The Edge of Tomorrow 9/10

Tom Cruise hat meiner Meinung nach die Rolle überaus überzeugend gespielt und die Handlung auf ihn zugeschnitten. Ich war zuerst etwas skeptisch, dass es ein weiterer typischer Hollywood-Actionfilm sein kann, wurde aber positiv überrascht. Einige Stellen wurden mir persönlich zu heroisch angegangen, aber Sci-Fi mit etwas Puzzle-Verwirrung haben mir sehr zugesagt.


----------



## addicTix (31. Dezember 2014)

Taxi 4

Top Film
Ich mag die Taxi-Reihe einfach mega gern, sind vermutlich die einzig französischen Filme die mir gefallen


----------



## shotta (31. Dezember 2014)

Fast&furious 1.
für mich nach wie vor der beste teil


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2014)

Predator 1


----------



## beren2707 (31. Dezember 2014)

Hot Shots 1 & 2. Immer wieder ein Genuss.


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Dezember 2014)

Ein Duke kommt selten allein, permanent witzig


----------



## The_Rock (31. Dezember 2014)

Need for Speed - 7/10

Wo Need for Speed draufsteht ist natürlich auch Need for Speed drin: Realismus ganz tief begraben und die ziemlich krassen Logiklücken in der Story ignorieren - dann wird man von diesem "Arcade-Racer" auch ganz gut unterhalten.
Dauert vielleicht ne halbe Stunde zu lang, geht aber insgesamt in Ordnung. Gehört auf jeden Fall zu den besseren Spielverfilmungen!


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2015)

22 jump street 8/10

Habe den mit zwei Mädels zusammen geschaut und fanden den echt gut. Genau so, wie wir ihn erwartet hatten. Man muss diesen Humor natürlich auch mögen.


----------



## shotta (1. Januar 2015)

Dinner for one natürlich


----------



## shotta (1. Januar 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> 22 jump street 8/10
> 
> Habe den mit zwei Mädels zusammen geschaut und fanden den echt gut. Genau so, wie wir ihn erwartet hatten. Man muss diesen Humor natürlich auch mögen.


maa maa my name is jeff


----------



## The_Rock (1. Januar 2015)

Storm Hunters 7/10
Fürn B-Movie recht gut. Vor allem die Effekte in den Tornados fand ich ziemlich realistisch 
Von der Story sollte man aber nicht zu viel erwarten, typisch B-Movie eben.


----------



## Abufaso (1. Januar 2015)

Shutter Island. Leck mich hat mich die Musik paralysiert.. X/10. Rating kommt morgen ^^
Edit: Ich gebe 8/10


----------



## shotta (2. Januar 2015)

avatar


----------



## Seabound (2. Januar 2015)

Wolf of Wallstreet

Jede Menge Titten und Drogen! 10/10!


----------



## Abufaso (3. Januar 2015)

Pulp Fiction. N Klassiker, den ich zum ersten Mal heute gesehen hab :O 
Ich muss sagen, geile Kamera, die Dialoge und der Erzählstil sind aufregend..aber legendär? 
Da fand ich Django besser.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. Januar 2015)

Pulp Fiction musst man 2 mal hinder einander schauen 
Dann wirkt der Film so richtig.

War eben der erste große Hit von Quentin.

Django war aber besser, da stimme ich zu.
Aktuell sein größert Hit


----------



## Zeus18 (3. Januar 2015)

Soulmate - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## shotta (3. Januar 2015)

Harry Potter Teil 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Soulmate - Natasha Bedingfield


Was hat bitte schön Musik hier zu suchen 

B2T : Mad Max 1


----------



## Thomas605 (3. Januar 2015)

Maze Runner 8/10
War eigentlich recht fesselnd vor allem das Ende :O


----------



## YuT666 (3. Januar 2015)

Pandorum
7.5/10

Eden Log
9,99/10


----------



## NynrosVorlon (3. Januar 2015)

Thomas605 schrieb:


> Maze Runner 8/10
> War eigentlich recht fesselnd vor allem das Ende :O



Mazerunner is auch ne Trillogie, da kommt noch was


----------



## X2theZ (4. Januar 2015)

Fluch der Karibik 1-4
Overall würd ich eine 6 von 10 geben. 
Special-Effects gut gemacht, nette Story, witzige Elemente, aber das gewisse Etwas hat mir in diesen Filmen gefehlt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2015)

The Return of the First Avenger.


----------



## The_Rock (4. Januar 2015)

Mama (2013, Horror)  4/10

Fürn 100 Minuten Film ziemlich zäh. Hatte hier und da seine Momente, aber das extrem beknackte Ende hat dann doch noch den Vogel abgeschossen


----------



## Amon (4. Januar 2015)

Dracula Untold

Ich gebe mal eine 7,5/10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2015)

Auch die Engel essen Bohnen.


----------



## iGnAZz (5. Januar 2015)

Transformers 4: Die Ära des Untergangs

1. Hälfte OK
2. Hälfte nicht OK  (Nur Michael Bay Explosionen)

4/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2015)

New York für Anfänger


----------



## YuT666 (5. Januar 2015)

THX 1138

8.5/10


----------



## heartcell (5. Januar 2015)

Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen

7,5/10


----------



## The_Rock (7. Januar 2015)

Divergent 8/10
Trotz einiger kitschigen Szenen und dem offensichtlichen Versuch einen auf "Tribute von Panem" zu machen, fand ich ihn dennoch überraschend gut.


----------



## ReFleXxiv (8. Januar 2015)

St.Vincent => genial


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2015)

Get the Gringo.


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2015)

Gran Torino

10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2015)

Gravity.


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Januar 2015)

Der perfekte Ex  5/10


----------



## HighEnd111 (9. Januar 2015)

Crocodile Dundee und Crocodile Dundee II  Die Filme sind der Hammer


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (9. Januar 2015)

Let's be cops 10/10 einfach gut


----------



## The_Rock (9. Januar 2015)

Carrie - 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2015)

Lucy mit Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. Januar 2015)

Hercules mit The Rock 9,5/10


----------



## The_Rock (10. Januar 2015)

Mr Brooks 8/10

Ist schon ein bisschen makaber, dass man mit einem Serienmörder sympatisieren soll  Ich mein... Dexter hat in seiner Serie ja immer nur Mörder gekillt, aber bei "Mr. Brooks" sinds wohl größtenteils Unschuldige.
Egal, is ja nurn Film. Und dazu ein ganz guter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2015)

Die letzte Schlacht.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Crocodile Dundee und Crocodile Dundee II  Die Filme sind der Hammer



Immer noch unerreicht.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9dIxJDdIIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2015)

Kill Bill 1


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (16. Januar 2015)

Harsh Times


----------



## YuT666 (16. Januar 2015)

Die Killer- Elite

8/10

Teufelskreis Alpha

8/10


----------



## chewara (16. Januar 2015)

guardians of the galaxy


----------



## MOD6699 (16. Januar 2015)

Lucy - 6/10


----------



## Kinguin (16. Januar 2015)

96Hours Taken 3

tja halt gewohnte Kost,aber der 1.bleibt für mich der Beste Teil
Ich weiss auch nicht,der 3.Tweil war nett und unterhaltend,aber mehr auch nicht ^^
ich hoffe man lässt aber das jetzt ruhen,ein Teil 4 braucht es nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2015)

Kingpin


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (18. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> 96Hours Taken 3
> 
> tja halt gewohnte Kost,aber der 1.bleibt für mich der Beste Teil
> Ich weiss auch nicht,der 3.Tweil war nett und unterhaltend,aber mehr auch nicht ^^
> ich hoffe man lässt aber das jetzt ruhen,ein Teil 4 braucht es nicht



Das kann ich so unterschreiben 

Falls sie einen 4 Teil machen, dann sollen die ruhig länger dafür brauchen als ein 0815 Action Film zu bringen.


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2015)

The Great Gatsby (in 3D)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2015)

Zwei wie Pech und Schwefel


----------



## T'PAU (18. Januar 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy (Blu-ray) 8,5/10

Hab eigentlich nichts grossartig erwartet, wurde aber doch recht positiv überrascht. Allein schon die Mischung aus Retro (Walkman, Tapedeck, Musik) und SciFi finde ich schon originell!


----------



## YuT666 (18. Januar 2015)

Romper Stomper

8/10


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Januar 2015)

Erneut Erlöse uns von dem Bösen. Ein Klasse Film

9/10


----------



## Captn (18. Januar 2015)

Heute mit der Familie im Kino Honig im Kopf gesehen. War echt gut gemacht, wenn auch recht traurig.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (18. Januar 2015)

Stand Up Guys (Al Pacino & Christopher Walken) 8,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2015)

Rocky 1


----------



## Amon (19. Januar 2015)

Frau Müller muss weg

4/10

Die erste Hälfte des Films war geil aber dann...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2015)

Bourne 1 - 4 ( 9/10 )


----------



## vZnKiiNgZzPK (19. Januar 2015)

The Amazing Spiderman 2 - Einer der schlechtesten Filme 2014, schade, hätte mir bei diesem Film mehr erhofft. 
5/10 Punkte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2015)

Mir persönlich hat die neue Garde ja eher gefallen alleine schon wegen dem Humor aber es ist wohl immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## X-Cellence (20. Januar 2015)

X-Men  - Zukunft ist Vergangenheit   9/10

Als Xmen Fan fand ich den neusten Teil klasse, die neue und alte Generation in einem Film. Hätte man aber eher in 2 Episoden unterteilen sollen da es stellenweise echt gequetscht vorkam für die Story mit Zeitreisen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2015)

Rocky 2


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (21. Januar 2015)

Blood and Bone


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2015)

Sex Tape


----------



## Abufaso (21. Januar 2015)

No Country For Old Men. Bekommt von mir 8/10. Machart ist saugeil, auch dass es keinerlei Filmmusik gibt trägt zur Atmosphäre bei. Lediglich das merkwürdige Ende schmälert den Gesamteindruck.


----------



## iPlutonium (21. Januar 2015)

21 und 22 Jumpstreet also für meinen Humor der Brüller


----------



## Abufaso (22. Januar 2015)

A Clockwork Orange. Wieder mal einer, der flasht  Vom Thema und von der Optik aber sehr sehr ansprechend, außerdem steh ich auf Klassik als Soundtrack. 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2015)

Kick Ass 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Sex Tape



Jepp, heute auch mal geschafft. 8 / 10 mit good Will und Guardians of the Galaxy 9 /  10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2015)

Die Wildgänse kommen.


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. Januar 2015)

Ein Jahr vogelfrei!

Angenehm actionarm, gute Schauspieler und schöne Drehorte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2015)

The Guardian of the Galaxy


----------



## iGnAZz (24. Januar 2015)

The Girl next door
3/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2015)

Hercules


----------



## The_Rock (24. Januar 2015)

Erlöse uns von dem Bösen 7/10
Geile Atmosphäre


----------



## Kinguin (25. Januar 2015)

Teenager Mutant Ninja Turtles

Hm tja weiß nicht, bin nie ein grosser Fan gewesen aber fand den ganz ok, hatte paar lustige Szenen und solide Action
Meran Fox kam mir etwas Fehl am Platz vor (nicht falsch verstehen super Anblick aber das war es auch ),aber passte mir da nicht in die Rolle rein


----------



## X2theZ (25. Januar 2015)

Godzilla 6/10


----------



## The_Rock (25. Januar 2015)

Hercules 3/10
Wie man an meinem Namen unschwer erkennen kann, bin ich ein Fan von Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. Aber selbst er kann diesen mittelmäßigen B-Streifen nicht retten. Hat nicht schlecht angefangen, ab der zweiten Hälfte wirds aber nur noch vorhersehbar, kitschig und peinlich. Brrr...


----------



## iGnAZz (25. Januar 2015)

Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der 5 Heere
6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2015)

Zwei Missionare


----------



## MOD6699 (26. Januar 2015)

Ouja - 0,5/10


----------



## Abufaso (26. Januar 2015)

The Interview. Für so einen Hype doch ziemlich niveaulos. Sollte man gar nicht ernst nehmen sowas.. 4/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2015)

The Raid 2


----------



## NotAnExit (27. Januar 2015)

Dallas Buyers Club 9/10 

nach "Rush" wieder ein richtig guter Film, was in der letzten Zeit einfach zu selten vorkommt. 

(Matthew McConaughey + Jared Leto )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2015)

The Punisher 1


----------



## Uziflator (28. Januar 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Punisher 1


Schade dass der 2. Teil so grottig ist.


-John Wick  , ich steh auf Rache Thriller.


----------



## chewara (28. Januar 2015)

John Wick. fand ich gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2015)

96 Hours Taken 3


----------



## Abufaso (28. Januar 2015)

Se7en. Cooler Krimi mit Gott und Brett Pitt  8/10


----------



## dsdenni (28. Januar 2015)

Wolf of Wall Street 8/10


----------



## The_Dragon (29. Januar 2015)

LET'S BE COPS - Die Partybullen

Der Filmtitel sagt im Prinzip schon alles aus 
Sehr unterhaltsam! Ich konnte mich vor Lachen kaum auf den Stuhl halten 

Sehr genial!  10/10 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7QVRPHRg38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## joraku (29. Januar 2015)

Only Lovers Left Alive von Jim Jarmusch mit Tom Hiddleston und Tilda Swinton.
Ein sehr melancholischer Film der das Vampir-Genre mal ganz anders angeht. Klar im Vordergrund steht das Hadern mit der Unsterblichkeit, das Erleben und Bewahren der Kultur und der Umgang mit den inneren Trieben. Schauspieler, Schauplätze, Kamera und Soundtrack hamonieren sehr gut miteinander. Wenn man sich auf einen sehr ruhigen Film mit tiefer und detailreicher Bildsprache einlassen kann wird man abseits von Blade oder den Glitzervampiren hervorragend unterhalten. 
Der Film regt definitv zum Nachdenken über das eigene Leben an. Allerdings fehlt dem Film auch irgendetwas (vielleicht ein Twist oder ein Höhepunkt?), deshalb "nur" [8/10] von mir. Anschauen wenn man mal eine Pause von Serien und Blockbustern nötig hat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2015)

Pacific Rim


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (30. Januar 2015)

The Drop 8/10
The Captive 5,5/10
A Lonely Place to Die 4,5/10
Sin City2 5/5
Die Sopranos 10/10
The Wire 10/10
Nymphomaniac 1&2 8/10


----------



## Uziflator (30. Januar 2015)

Harry Brown


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2015)

Ein Mann räumt auf mit Charles Bronson


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2015)

Transformers " Ära des Untergangs " und die große Sause


----------



## The_Rock (1. Februar 2015)

Dark Skies 7/10
Is irgendwie ne Mischung aus Signs und Paranormal Activity. Nicht schlecht, wenn man nicht all zu viel erwartet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2015)

Wildgänse 2


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Februar 2015)

Gotham Folge 1 & 2 - 8/10


----------



## X2theZ (2. Februar 2015)

12 years a slave 8/10
Hercules (2014) 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2015)

Noch heute sollst Du hängen mit Clint Eastwood


----------



## marcus022 (4. Februar 2015)

Abufaso schrieb:


> No Country For Old Men. Lediglich das merkwürdige Ende schmälert den Gesamteindruck.



Geht mir auch so. Ich war mir nicht mal sicher ob Ed Tom (Sheriff) noch lebt am Ende. Ich geb ihm 9 Punkte  


Lucy 7/10 
Sin City 2 7/10


----------



## Kusarr (4. Februar 2015)

Sieben 10/10 ... einfach hammer


----------



## Aemkeisdna (4. Februar 2015)

12 Monkeys &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## Kinguin (5. Februar 2015)

Undisputed - mag die Reihe einfach ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2015)

Frau Müller muss weg


----------



## Cleriker (5. Februar 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy 10/10

Großartig!


----------



## MOD6699 (6. Februar 2015)

The Flash Folge 1&2 - 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2015)

Dreckiges Gold


----------



## 14Hannes88 (6. Februar 2015)

Fury Herz aus Stahl 1/10 - schlechtester Kriegsfilm aller Zeiten, wie hier versucht wurde den Film auf ein ernsthaftes Niveau zu bringen und dann aber doch nur Bullshit kommt... unglaublich. Total unrealistischer Sch***. Einen Punkt gebe ich aber dennoch... für den originalen Tiger-Panzer.

John Wick 9/10 - War zwar ziemlich übertrieben, aber zum mindest wurde hier garnicht erst versucht ernsthaft zu sein wie bei "Fury". Hier wusste man das es ein Action Film mit maßloser Gewalt wird. Desweiteren mag ich diese Rage-Revenge-Filme


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2015)

Bronco Billy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Februar 2015)

Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten in der Extended Edition ( 228 Min. ), ich puhle jetzt noch an den Schwielen an dem Achtersteven.  9 / 10 und Lucy 8,5 / 10


----------



## Abufaso (8. Februar 2015)

The Sixth Sense. 
"I see dead people. They don't know they're dead." 
Denitiv Bruce Willis in Hochform. Und der kleine Cole spielt seine verstörende, in sich gekehrte Rolle sehr überzeugend. 
Lediglich alleine hätte ich den Film besser nicht geschaut..  
Ich vergebe 8/10, imho eine Filmempfehlung

Divergent..Ich steh auf so fiktive Zukunfts-SciFi-Schinken. Zudem hat der Film sogar mehr Botschaft, als man vermuten mag. 
Abzug gibt es nur für den Teeniefilm Einschlag mit den ganzen doch eher ätzenden Hollister Boys. 
9/10


----------



## Amon (8. Februar 2015)

Sind City 2

Ganz klare 10/10


----------



## duke999 (8. Februar 2015)

A Clockwork Orange

9/10

Ein Kunstwerk Punkt


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. Februar 2015)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Red Hea*t 7/10

"War was Besonderes?"
 "Nein, nichts, keine Probleme."
 "Was ist mit der Klobürste, die da auf dem Bürgersteig liegt?"
 "Die wohnt hier."  

Zusammen mit den "Lethal Weapon" Filmen und "Nur 48 Stunden/Und wieder  48 Stunden" mein Alltime Buddycops Favorit. Der Clash of the Cultures,  wenngleich natürlich im Endeffekt aus amerikanischer Sicht, lebt einfach  vom irre guten Zusammenspiel Schwarzenegger/Belushi. Und irgendwie  passt es ja auch, der Austro-Amerikaner mit seiner einzigartig  symmetrischen Visage dürfte wohl so ziemlich genau DEM Bild eines  (Klischee)Russen entsprechen (entsprochen haben).


----------



## Rolk (8. Februar 2015)

Nur 7/10 für Red Heat? Du Banause, bei mir wildert Red Heat eher im 9/10 Bereich.


----------



## leaf348 (8. Februar 2015)

Casino, seit langem endlich mal wieder gesehen. Immernoch großartig! 10/10


----------



## loewe0887 (8. Februar 2015)

The Interview


----------



## leaf348 (8. Februar 2015)

loewe0887 schrieb:


> The Interview



empfehlenswert?


----------



## Amon (8. Februar 2015)

leaf348 schrieb:


> empfehlenswert?



Meiner Meinung nach nicht empfehlenswert. Ziemlich flach und Humor von unterhalb der Gürtellienie.


----------



## loewe0887 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich fand ihn nicht so toll..... liegt aber vl. daran das ich das Schauspiel von dem einen Typen einfach peinlich fand.  Ich entwickle zu schnell Fremdscham.  Aber wer das Problem nicht hat kann ihn sich ohne Bedenken anschauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2015)

Forbidden Kingdom 9 / 10


----------



## X2theZ (9. Februar 2015)

Katakomben 5/10

Dark Skies 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2015)

Ist ja irre - der dreiste Cowboy


----------



## cdpferde (9. Februar 2015)

Son of a Gun - Jeder kriegt das was er verdient 7/10 (englische Version)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2015)

Ist ja irre - Cäsar liebt Cleopatra


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Februar 2015)

Birdman 10/10

Für mich zusammen mit Nightcrawler der beste Film des Kinojahrs 2014.
Zurecht der große Favorit der Oscars, auch wenn die ja eigentlich kein Maßstab sind. Hier liegen sie richtig.
Besonders die Leistung der Schauspieler ist durchgehend ohne Worte, sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Februar 2015)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Birdman 10/10
> 
> Für mich zusammen mit Nightcrawler der beste Film des Kinojahrs 2014.
> Zurecht der große Favorit der Oscars, auch wenn die ja eigentlich kein Maßstab sind. Hier liegen sie richtig.
> Besonders die Leistung der Schauspieler ist durchgehend ohne Worte, sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen.



Ist die schauspielerische Leistung so, dass man da sitzt und denkt "Alter, das ist unglaublich gut!" ? Ähnliches hatte ich bei Captain Phillipps (Tom Hanks) und bei Homeland (Mandy Patinkin).
Da konnte ich auch kaum glauben, dass man SOOOOO gut schauspielern kann. Mandy Patinkin hat keine Rolle mehr gespielt. Er WAR der Charakter.

On topic:
Final Destination, 9/10.


----------



## Coldhardt (10. Februar 2015)

Grad "Ein Fisch namens Wanda" gesehen. Leider nicht von Anfang an, hat mir aber sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn der Film schon etwas alter ist


----------



## freezy94 (10. Februar 2015)

Honig im Kopf. 
War echt klasse, obwohl es nicht mein Genre ist aber was tut man nicht alles für seine große Liebe? 😊


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Februar 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ist die schauspielerische Leistung so, dass man da sitzt und denkt "Alter, das ist unglaublich gut!" ? Ähnliches hatte ich bei Captain Phillipps (Tom Hanks) und bei Homeland (Mandy Patinkin).
> Da konnte ich auch kaum glauben, dass man SOOOOO gut schauspielern kann. Mandy Patinkin hat keine Rolle mehr gespielt. Er WAR der Charakter.



So in etwa. Wobei ich den Vergleich nicht habe, kenn die beiden nicht.
Edward Norton ist aber mMn noch besser als in Fight Club, Michael Keaton mindestens genau so gut, Emma Stone spielt auch fantastisch und dass Zach Galifianakis da nicht wirklich abfällt hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Alles ein bisschen unkonventionell und eher ein bisschen over the top, muss man sich drauf einlassen können.


----------



## leaf348 (11. Februar 2015)

Better Call Saul, Folge 1

Hat mir schonmal ganz gut gefallen, bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2015)

300


----------



## Amon (11. Februar 2015)

300 den zweiten....naja....


----------



## torkol (11. Februar 2015)

Habe auch den 2. von 300 angesehen, an sich ganz gute Idee aber für mich hat sich der Anfang viel zu lange gezogen, anders als beim 1. wo es überraschend schnell ging.
Insgesamt 5-6 von 10 Punkte.


----------



## jamie (11. Februar 2015)

Habe endlich District 9 geguckt. Ein ausgezeichneter Film!


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Februar 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Habe endlich District 9 geguckt. Ein ausgezeichneter Film!



Allerdings. Den Plottwist


Spoiler



, dass die Aliens den Menschen unterlegen sind und gefangen genommen wurden, fand ich nett. Dass sich dann der Hauptdarsteller mit dem Alien angefreundet und ihm geholfen hat, war mMn auch einfach überragend.



Der Film hat bei mir nachgewirkt und mich nachdenklich gestimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2015)

Zwar kein Film aber trotzdem Klasse: Ralf Schmitz - Schmitz komm raus!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2015)

Nico mit Steven Seagal


----------



## zarkanis (12. Februar 2015)

K-Pax mit Kevin Spacey und Jeff Bridges.


----------



## marcus022 (13. Februar 2015)

The Sentinel 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2015)

Rambo Teil 2


----------



## 14Hannes88 (13. Februar 2015)

Apocalypse Now 9/10

Baymax - Riesiges Robwabohu 8/10

Ich weiß... Eigentlich ein Kinderfilm, aber einige Stellen, da lacht man sich volle Granate weg.


----------



## Don_Lokus (13. Februar 2015)

John Wick - meines Erachtens nach mal wieder ein sehr guter Actioner 

Empfehlenswert


----------



## Mottekus (13. Februar 2015)

Don_Lokus schrieb:


> John Wick - meines Erachtens nach mal wieder ein sehr guter Actioner
> 
> Empfehlenswert



Hier ebenfalls. Bin deiner Meinung, aber fand Equalizer besser


----------



## Don_Lokus (13. Februar 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Hier ebenfalls. Bin deiner Meinung, aber fand Equalizer besser




Dann werde ich den wohl noch einmal nachholen müssen


----------



## Raeven (13. Februar 2015)

*Jupiter Ascending  *in *3D* 

fand den Film unterhaltsam, wenn gleich die 3D Effekte ausbaubar wären.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2015)

Planes 2 - Immer im Einsatz


----------



## YuT666 (13. Februar 2015)

The Wild Bunch

9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2015)

The Equalizer


----------



## zarkanis (14. Februar 2015)

Aviator


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2015)

Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme in der EE. Nach wie vor Cool aber 4 Std. zehren an den Sitzmuskeln


----------



## The_Rock (15. Februar 2015)

The Deaths of Ian Stone 3/10  - kennt einer noch Outer Limits? Dieser Film würde super in die Serie passen. Allerdings als eine der schlechteren Folgen...

The Equalizer 8/10 - Ein bißchen zu sehr in die Länge gezogen, Denzel vielleicht ein bisschen ZU cool, aber sonst ein ziemlich guter Streifen


----------



## sensit1ve_ (15. Februar 2015)

Dracula Untold 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2015)

Underworld Evolution


----------



## retroelch (15. Februar 2015)

Transcendence [top Film]

9/10 [Denn Niemand kommt an "Far cry" ran xD] (Oh this *irony*)


----------



## Kinguin (15. Februar 2015)

The Equalizer ,fand ihn recht gut, keine Offenbarung aber unterhaltend


----------



## Captn (15. Februar 2015)

The Amazing Spider-Man 2, ein Desaster mMn. Einzig die Effekte fand ich gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2015)

Erlöse uns von dem Bösen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2015)

Die Legende von Aang 7 / 10
Mr. & Mrs. Smith 10 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2015)

Police Acadamy Teil 1


----------



## X2theZ (16. Februar 2015)

edge of tomorrow 8/10



Spoiler



Erinnerte mich stark an "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier"  aber hat mir sehr gut gefallen



inception 9/10



Spoiler



Kann mir bitte um Himmels Willen jemand bestätigen, dass der verdammte Kreisel in der letzten Szene umfällt!?!?!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2015)

Rocky IV - Der Kampf des Jahrhunderts


----------



## Goldini50 (16. Februar 2015)

Herz aus Stahl


----------



## leaf348 (16. Februar 2015)

Eurotrip

Immer wieder extrem unterhaltsam


----------



## Ramrod (16. Februar 2015)

X-Men Zukunft ist Vergangenheit in 3D


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2015)

Mensch, Dave!


----------



## alm0st (16. Februar 2015)

Am WE gabs bei mir Brubaker, The Untochables und Insomnia. Alle 3 ganz große Klasse


----------



## Amon (16. Februar 2015)

Gestern mal wieder Fear and Loating geguckt. Immer wieder geil.


----------



## zarkanis (16. Februar 2015)

Tron: Legacy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2015)

Riddick - Überleben ist seine Rache


----------



## marcus022 (17. Februar 2015)

The Equalizer 7/10

Gone Girl 9/10


@X2theZ


Spoiler



Es wurde im Netz wild spekuliert damals. Die einen meinten Beweise  gefunden zu haben das er das alles traümt am Ende (die Farbe der  Kleidung seiner Kinder wechselte die Farbe usw).  Habe das überprüft und  nichts auffälliges gefunden. Und der Kreisel scheint ja offensichtlich  zu kippen am Ende...


----------



## leaf348 (17. Februar 2015)

Vaterfreuden. Meiner Freundin zuliebe  war ganz unterhaltsam aber leider sehr vorhersehbar. Hätte auf jeden Fall mehr Potential gehabt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2015)

Last Vegas


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Mensch, Dave!


Und dabei gut geschlafen?

Cop Out


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2015)

The Equalizer 10/10 An Coolness wohl kaum zu übertreffen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und dabei gut geschlafen?



Danach ja.

L.A. Crash


----------



## Abufaso (18. Februar 2015)

Platoon (1980) Ein guter Film über den Krieg in "Nam", abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass ich Charlie Sheen durch Two and a half men leider nicht mehr unvoreingenommen und ernst nehmen kann.  Und Adagio for Strings als Thema ist definitiv episch. 8/10

Pacific Rim. Hm, ich weiß ja nicht..im Kino oder auf ner 50" Glotze mag der geil sein, aber an meinem Laptop konnte der mich leider nicht fesseln. 6/10


----------



## Obilankenobi (18. Februar 2015)

John Wick 8,5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2015)

Du musst nur dichter ran dann fällt das auch nicht so auf


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2015)

Die letzte Schlacht


----------



## MOD6699 (19. Februar 2015)

The Equalizer - 8/10

John Wick - 8/10

bzgl. Inception. Falls er noch träumen sollte, wer "baute" dann das Flugzeug als Level´?


----------



## X2theZ (19. Februar 2015)

sein dad.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2015)

The Fog - Nebel des Grauens


----------



## Neronimo (19. Februar 2015)

I am Legend  9/10

jetzt gerade 
Elysium  7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2015)

Schwarz von Stephen King


----------



## mayo (19. Februar 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Schwarz von Stephen King



Wie? Doch nicht zur Saga.....


----------



## El-Wizard (19. Februar 2015)

John Whick - Gefiel mir sehr gut  Endlich mal ein Keanu Reeves der wieder überzeugt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2015)

Prisoners


----------



## Kinguin (20. Februar 2015)

The Fighter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2015)

Stoßtrupp Gold


----------



## T'PAU (21. Februar 2015)

Sin City 2 - A Dame to kill for (BluRay) 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2015)

Western von gestern: Auch ein Sheriff braucht mal Hilfe 
P.S Wieso kommt nach so langer Zeit im TV der Tank nachdem man sich den Film erst gekauft hat weil man mal Bock drauf hatte?


----------



## leaf348 (21. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Western von gestern: Auch ein Sheriff braucht mal Hilfe



Yeah den muss ich mir auch mal wieder anschauen!

Topic: Die Vögel gerade zum ersten mal gesehen (warum auch immer). Nicht der stärkste Hitchcock aber gut. 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2015)

Dracula Untold


----------



## The_Rock (23. Februar 2015)

These Final Hours   8/10

Ein Weltuntergangs Film, der auch wirklich einer ist. Man kriegt sofort am Anfang mitgeteilt: Ein Meteor ist am anderen Ende der Welt eingeschlagen, wo bereits alles in Schutt und Asche liegt, während der letzte Flecken Erde (in dem Fall Australien) und dessen Einwohner die letzten 12 Stunden der Menschenheit erleben. Action-Freunde a la Hollywood sind hier definitiv falsch. Hier gehts eher darum, wie die Menschen sich im Angesicht des sicheren Endes wandeln. Eine beklemmende Atmosphäre wird hier nicht durch massig CGI-Effekte aufgebaut, sondern durch Erzählung und schlichten Farbfiltern. Sehr gelungen füreinen Low Budget Streifen 
Der Film selbst handelt von einen Mann, der sich eigentlich bei einer "Endzeit-Party" zudröhnen will, um vom Ende nix mitzukriegen. Unterwegs (durch eine ins Chaos gestürzte Zivilisation) wird er aber Zeuge einer Kindesentführung zweier älterer Männer. Er steht also vor der Wahl: Die letzten Stunden seines Lebens nochmal richtig "genießen" oder das kleine Mädchen aus den Fängen zweier Perverslinge zu retten.
Alles in allem ein richtig guter Endzeit-Thriller/Drama, der die Endzeit-Stimmung sehr gut rüberbringt.


----------



## leaf348 (23. Februar 2015)

The Equalizer 6/10
Ganz unterhaltsam, aber doch sehr langatmig und alles schon 100 mal dagewesen. Denzel Washington spielt wenigstens ganz gut.


----------



## X2theZ (23. Februar 2015)

The Equalizer 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2015)

Kite - Engel der Rache


----------



## addicTix (23. Februar 2015)

Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## DerMega (23. Februar 2015)

Oceans 13


----------



## joraku (23. Februar 2015)

Am Samstag: Dallas Buyers Club & Rush
Die Filme sind zwar sehr unterschiedlich, aber eines haben sie gemein: beide sind zu empfehlen!



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Kite - Engel der Rache




Habe ich gestern leider auch... nette Ausstattung, Effekte und Kamera, aber die Story und die Erzählung derselben war ja mal sowas von langweilig und unbeständig. 
TV-Zeitung der Eltern versprach spannende und schnelle Action (Empfehlung). Nach 30 Minuten dachte ich mir, da google ich mal nach dem Film, vielleicht sind hier ja einige Passagen rausgeschnitten). Ah, ok. Die imdb-Bewertung kann ich wirklich nachvollziehen. 
Nicht nur die Protagonistin leidet bei dem Film an Gedächnislücken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2015)

Robot & Frank 6,5 / 10. Da wäre mehr drin gewesen als Komödie


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2015)

Das Todesspiel


----------



## YuT666 (23. Februar 2015)

Cobra Force

7/10


----------



## Emiterr123 (23. Februar 2015)

Promised Land mit Matt Damon - habe mir mehr versprochen. Vor allem weil bei diesem Film Gus van Sant Regie geführt hat. Good Will Hunting (Gus van Sant) ist ein top Film, aber Promised Land wirkt so 08/15.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2015)

Robin Hood


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2015)

Welchen Robert Hut denn, bei den gefühlten 1000 Verfilmungen? 
Ich habe mich noch mal mit Nachts im Museum Teil 1 befasst.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Welchen Robert Hut denn, bei den gefühlten 1000 Verfilmungen?



Den mit Papa Russell Crowe


----------



## alm0st (24. Februar 2015)

Freitag: Heat
Samstag: Wolf of Wall Street, The Thing (2011)
Sonntag: American Hustle

Gutes Film WE


----------



## emsiq (24. Februar 2015)

The Walking Dead - S05 E09 aufwärts


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2015)

The Last Dragon


----------



## Goldini50 (25. Februar 2015)

Donnerstag : American Sniper ( Ich weiss - wieder so ein Popoganda-Film)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2015)

Frankenstein Junior


----------



## der-sack88 (27. Februar 2015)

Grand Budapest Hotel

Richtig gut, macht zu jedem Zeitpunkt verdammt viel Spaß. Einfach ein schöner Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2015)

Ride Along


----------



## Hawkins (27. Februar 2015)

Cabin in the Woods

War ganz ok, mit typischem Joss Whedon- Ende


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2015)

Predestination


----------



## Seabound (28. Februar 2015)

dallas buyers club


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Winter in Wartime


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2015)

Madam Mallory und der Duft von Curry


----------



## clown44 (1. März 2015)

The Mechanic 8,5/10


----------



## leaf348 (1. März 2015)

The Interview 6/10


----------



## alm0st (2. März 2015)

Captain Philips

Mal wieder ganz großes Kino dank Tom Hanks


----------



## leaf348 (2. März 2015)

Joe - Die Rache ist sein 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2015)

Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## kero81 (2. März 2015)

American Sniper - HAMMER! Zwar typisch Amerikanisch, aber ich fand ihn gut. 9,5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2015)

Dracula Untold, Nachts im Museum 2 und John Rambo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2015)

Dirty Harry 2


----------



## loewe0887 (2. März 2015)

American Sniper 8/10. Wieder typisch das die Amis als Superhelden dargestellt werden
Tribute von Panem 3 5/10 fand aber die ersten teile schon nicht toll
die frau in schwarz 1    8/10 sehr geiler grusselfilm


----------



## beren2707 (2. März 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy - 8,5/10


----------



## loewe0887 (2. März 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy..... sehr geiler Film


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2015)

Nightmare - Mörderische Träume


----------



## dnz (3. März 2015)

Katakomben - 5/10
American Sniper - 7/10


----------



## Neronimo (3. März 2015)

The Return of the First Avenger 4/10
Ganz nett,aber irgendwie....fehlt etwas...


----------



## Mottekus (3. März 2015)

The Interview 8/10...einfach nur herrlich asozial xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2015)

Riding the Bullet und The Raid 2 ( Film war ganz ok aber der Ton unterirdisch )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2015)

Killer Cain


----------



## ich558 (4. März 2015)

American Sniper

Hatte leider zu hohe Erwartungen. Dachte er reißt einen stärker mit 
Gab kaum bzw wenn dann nur minimal diesen Momente wenn einem das Herz stehen bleibt und im ganzen Saal die Leute vor Anspannung den Atem anhalten. 
(Da war Lone Survivor weitaus besser... ein mega Film!)
Auch waren mir diese ständigen Zeitsprünge von Jahren und Monaten zu viel.
Ansonsten war der Film natürlich super. Auch Coopers Leistung war wie immer top auch wenn ich schauspielerisch zb "Ohne Limit" von ihm besser finde.

7/10


----------



## Valadur83 (4. März 2015)

zuletzt mit meiner Freundin Smaragdgrün gesehen - für Sie sicher ne 8/10 für mich eher ne 5/10


----------



## leaf348 (4. März 2015)

Clerks 6/10

Super - Shut Up, Crime! 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2015)

Daybreakers


----------



## orca113 (5. März 2015)

American Sniper

Nicht übel aber mehr erwartet.

6/10

Heartland-der Film

Heartland ob als Serie oder Film ist Top!

9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2015)

Leningrad und Fear Factory


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2015)

Mandela - Der lange Weg zur Freiheit


----------



## Neronimo (6. März 2015)

Herz aus Stahl 6/10

Eigentlich gut aber du weißt schon nach den ersten fünf Minuten dass du nach dem Film den ganzen restlichen Tag nicht mehr glücklich wirst weil der Film *SOO destruktiv*  ist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2015)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## jamie (6. März 2015)

Kung Fu Hustle

Ein selten bescheuerter Film


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2015)

Das Wort zum Sonntag 0 / 10. Zu kurz, besch... Drehbuch und Schauspieler


----------



## Amon (7. März 2015)

Kung FU Hustle ist so bekloppt dat der schon wieder geil is.


----------



## Kusarr (7. März 2015)

gestern fast and furious 1-3, vorhin den vierten und grade den fünften teil


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2015)

Maze Runner - Die Auserwählten im Labyrinth


----------



## The_Rock (8. März 2015)

Gone Girl - 4/10
   Fing an  wie'n vorhersehbarer "hab ich schon mal gesehn" Film, wandelte sich nach ner Stunde zu nem spannenden Thriller und endete in nem Loch voller Logiklücken und der Intention ein originelles Ende zu zeigen... was aber im Endeffekt erzwungen und extrem unglaubwürdig wirkte. Schade, bis dahin wars nämlich ein richtig packender Film.


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Maze Runner - Die Auserwählten im Labyrinth



Wie war der?

Gestern Der Große Trip - Wild

7 / 10 netter Film. Lebt aber auch von Bildern.


----------



## Metalic (8. März 2015)

Seit langer Zeit mal wieder "Der Pianist".

Immer noch sehenswert! 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wie war der?



Ich fand ihn nicht schlecht.


Ip Man The Final Fight


----------



## Valadur83 (8. März 2015)

Gestern: John Wick - fand ihn gut. Seit langem mal wieder ein Keanu Reeves Film der mich nicht gelangweilt hat^^  7/10


----------



## T'PAU (8. März 2015)

Sabotage (Schwarzenegger) 5/10
naja...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2015)

Dead Sea


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2015)

Jepp Sabotage war nicht wirklich prickelnd.

U 900 und Footsoldier


----------



## The_Rock (8. März 2015)

Maze Runner 7/10
Solide, aber ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt trotzdem. Es bleiben zu viele Fragen ungeklärt, welche wohl erst im zweiten Teil beantwortet werden.

This is where I leave you (dt: Sieben verdammt lange Tage) - 8/10
Ganz ordentliche Drama/Komödie mit Jason Bateman


----------



## JonnyM (8. März 2015)

Bei mir war es "Honig im Kopf". War erst skeptisch, weil ja wieder die ganze Schweiger Crew dort mitspielt, aber bin restlos begeistert. Das Thema Alzheimer sehr gut und realitätsnah wiedergegeben.


----------



## The_Rock (9. März 2015)

The Judge (Der Richter) - 9/10


----------



## orca113 (9. März 2015)

gestern Abend 

Into The Blue

zum 80sten mal

7/10 eigentliche hübscher Film aber am Ende Logik Lücken. Sonst cool. Kam Urlaubsfeeling auf.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2015)

Wrong Turn 6 - Last Resort


----------



## MOD6699 (9. März 2015)

Dracula Untold - 5/10


----------



## Zeus18 (9. März 2015)

Eagle Eye - Außer Kontrolle     09/10


Einfach ein Klasse Film.


----------



## loewe0887 (9. März 2015)

Sharknado..... das war der mega hammer..... derber als krieg der welten 2 und 3..... xd

kann auch den Film Tornister - die Faus Gottes empfehlen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2015)

Delete


----------



## Jabberwocky (11. März 2015)

These Final Hours  8/10
Wirklich genial. So ne Party wäre genau mein Ding bei nem Weltuntergang


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2015)

Motel Room 13


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2015)

Es war Keinmal und Germanikus


----------



## 30Devil (12. März 2015)

Hobbit 1-3 3D 

Turtles 3D

John Wick


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2015)

From Hell


----------



## Mottekus (12. März 2015)

Kingsman (gestern in der Vorpremiere)

8,5 / 10


----------



## Metalic (12. März 2015)

Silver Linings

Guter Film. Lustig, unterhaltsam und mal etwas anderes. Auch wenn vieles einfach vorhersehbar ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2015)

Mal wieder in der Mottenkiste gewühlt:
Bob der Butler und Der Mann der Gott verklagte


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2015)

Für ein paar Dollar mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

Dafür gebe ich nur wenige Cent 

Rush " Alles für den Sieg ", dafür das ich den so lange ignoriert hatte war er doch recht gelungen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dafür gebe ich nur wenige Cent



Haben die nicht den Penny 

B2T : Auf den Schwingen des Todes


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2015)

Oder Nickel, Dime oder Quarter, bleibt aber Cent.

Heute als der Morgen sich graute, Sonnenallee


----------



## Dragon AMD (14. März 2015)

Ruhet in Frieden 7/10


----------



## zLein (14. März 2015)

Turtles 3D 2/10 - so schlecht ...


----------



## The_Rock (15. März 2015)

Expendables 3 - 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2015)

Ruhet in Frieden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2015)

Tunnel Rats 8/10 und The Equalizer 10/10


----------



## The_Rock (16. März 2015)

The Captive - Spurlos verschwunden 7/10

Im Gegensatz zu Gone Girl hat der Film wenigstens ein echtes Ende  ...auch wenns dann ein bißchen zu schnell und zu plump ging. Fands trotzdem ok.


----------



## IGladiatorX (16. März 2015)

American Sniper 7/10

Recht nüchterne Betrachtung auf das Leben von Chris Kyle. Nicht viel Hurra Patriotismus auch wenn man die Motive am Hauptcharakter deutlich daran erkennt. 
Kampszenen gehen in Ordnung fand ich aber bei Fury oder Lone Survivor besser.


----------



## Imperat0r (16. März 2015)

Lucy 2/10

Echte Enttäuschung! Geld für die Blu Ray aus dem Fenster geschmissen!


----------



## marvinj (16. März 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Lucy 2/10
> 
> Echte Enttäuschung! Geld für die Blu Ray aus dem Fenster geschmissen!



Dann wirf sie mir hinterher. Ich mag dieses übernatürlich-grenzenlose 


Letzter Film:
Jupiter Ascending: Joa ähm 6/10
Die Effekte waren ganz gut, die Story eher mau


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Dann wirf sie mir hinterher. Ich mag dieses übernatürlich-grenzenlose
> 
> 
> Letzter Film:
> ...



Mir hat der auch gefallen 

Gestern Abend im ZDF "blauwasserleben"

naja, bis auf ein paar schöne Bilder...

Aber zur Abwechslung mal was aus den öffentlich rechtlichen.. 5/10


----------



## Grishnach (16. März 2015)

"Being John Malkovich" mal wieder gesehen...

Wunderbarer Film, ein bissl verrückt, aber dat darf auch mal sein 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2015)

Den Himmel gibts echt


----------



## Metalic (18. März 2015)

Der Junge im gestreiften Pyjama


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2015)

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2015)

Starship Troupers 3 Marauder 7 /10, Im Fadenkreuz 2 8 / 10 und Scorpion King 4 10 / 10


----------



## Johnny05 (18. März 2015)

From Dusk till Dawn ( Directors Cut ) US-Version


----------



## YuT666 (19. März 2015)

Moon 44

9/10


Strassen in Flammen

8/10


Death Wish V – Antlitz des Todes

7.5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2015)

Death Proof - Todsicher


----------



## Goldini50 (19. März 2015)

The Purge – Die Säuberung ( 8/10 )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2015)

Django Unchained


----------



## maseywald (19. März 2015)

Wild Card
Im Kino, hab mir viel Geprügel von Jason Statham erwartet, war eher enttäuscht^^ Das die Story nichts weltbewegendes sein wird, damit hab ich gerechnet


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. März 2015)

Red Machine 6/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2015)

Tokyo Powerman, der Reinfall des Tages, The Art of War III 8 / 10


----------



## Jabberwocky (20. März 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Lucy 2/10
> 
> Echte Enttäuschung! Geld für die Blu Ray aus dem Fenster geschmissen!


Fand ihn sogar noch besser als erwartet, zum Schluss wurde er herrlich abgedreht 

Die neun Pforten  8/10
Einfach immer wieder sehenswert 

Nightcrawler  7/10
Im Groß und Ganzen ganz gut aber stellenweise ein wenig langweilig. Jake Gyllenhaal gewohnt gut.

Chronicle  9/10
Könnte ich mir jede Woche einmal reinziehen. Meine lieblings Superkraft einfach genial umgesetzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2015)

Heroes of War 6,5 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2015)

Darkman


----------



## loewe0887 (20. März 2015)

iception und pain & gain


----------



## drebbin (20. März 2015)

Die nackte Kanone

11/10
Was sonst?


----------



## loewe0887 (21. März 2015)

pain & gain (absolut krass der Film)

Guardians of the Galaxy (voll lustig)


----------



## The_Rock (21. März 2015)

Lucy 6/10
Na ja, ganz ok. Teilweise schon sehr naiv, auch einige Effekte sahen ziemlich billig aus (durfte da der Praktikant ran?)
Hab jedenfalls mehr erwartet.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (21. März 2015)

Die Tribute von Panem Mockingjay Teil 1

War ganz ok, im Kino hätte ich ihn jetz nicht unbedingt geguckt aber für nen Filmabend geht er schon.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2015)

Alles Koscher 9 / 10 und Battle Ground 7 / 10


----------



## firre (22. März 2015)

Männerhort...geiler Film


----------



## Cleriker (22. März 2015)

[X] sign!

Ebenfalls Männerhort, hat mir gut gefallen. 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2015)

Ringo mit John Wayne


----------



## makrogame (22. März 2015)

Am Wochenende: 'Hin und Weg'. Ein sehr emotionaler Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2015)

Halloween II


----------



## firre (23. März 2015)

Der Hobbit Teil 3 - 8/10
Black Sea - 9/10


----------



## IGladiatorX (23. März 2015)

Homeland Season 3 - Spitze, besser als Season 2! 9/10
Zero Dark Thirty - 2. mal gesehen und hat mir diesmal nicht mehr so gut gefallen.  6/10


----------



## Swarley86 (23. März 2015)

Interstellar
Einer der besten Filme, die ich jemals gesehen habe! 10/10


----------



## ich558 (23. März 2015)

Focus

8/10

War ganz cool. Hatte was von den Oceans Filmen


----------



## flohrida (23. März 2015)

The Dark Night Risses 

10 von 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2015)

Manta Manta


----------



## orca113 (24. März 2015)

The Dark Knight Rises

8/10 guter Film aber meiner Ansicht nach der schlechteste der 3 von Nolan.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (24. März 2015)

Orphan - Das Waisenkind 

9/10, echt gute Geschichte


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2015)

Terminator 1


----------



## marcus022 (25. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> The Dark Knight Rises
> 
> 8/10 guter Film aber meiner Ansicht nach der schlechteste der 3 von Nolan.



Das dachte ich mir auch, bis ich ihn das zweite Mal gesehen hatte .


Das perfekte Verbrechen 8/10

Doku´s sind offtopic wa ?!
Das Reich der Quanten https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOQiz4rQd_Q


----------



## IGladiatorX (25. März 2015)

Kingsman 10/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (25. März 2015)

Cinderella ^^ War ganz nett, ist halt typisch Märchen. Wenn man mit der rictigen Erwartungshaltung reingeht, macht man bestimmt nix verkehrt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

4 Fäuste für ein Halleluja


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2015)

The Hitmen 7,5 / 10, 16 Blocks 9 / 10, Layer Cake 7 /10 und The Art of the Steal 8,5 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2015)

Die Bounty


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

Es heißt doch das Bounty? 
Der große Gatsby 7 / 10 und Bad Cops 8,5 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2015)

Ein Froschmann an der Angel


----------



## jamie (27. März 2015)

Habe endlich mal "der Pate" geguckt - eigentlich ein Frevel, dass ich den erst jetzt geguckt habe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2015)

Turbo - Kleine Schnecke großer Traum


----------



## der-sack88 (27. März 2015)

French Connection 9/10
Der Dialog 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2015)

Der Längste Tag


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

Morgen der kürzeste Tag 
Welcome to the Jungle  10 / 10 und the November Man 9 / 10


----------



## Zeus18 (28. März 2015)

Fifty shades  of Grey    2/10

Ne also sowas habe ich wirklich noch nie gesehen, werde ich so schnell jedenfalls nicht vergessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMega (28. März 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow 8/10 coole Action und sogar Aliens am Start. 
Schöne Version bon täglich grüßt das Murmeltier


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Fifty shades  of Grey    2/10
> 
> Ne also sowas habe ich wirklich noch nie gesehen, werde ich so schnell jedenfalls nicht vergessen!





Zeus18 schrieb:


> *FIFTY SHADES OF GREY*
> 
> der Film ist bestimmt gut. Ich freue mich schon.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T : Gib dem Affen Zucker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2015)

Ja der ist so gut das er wieder schlecht ist, meine Wertung dazu 0 / 0

Don Tango


----------



## 442 (28. März 2015)

American Sniper

7/10

Sehr patriotisch angehaucht, aber er zeigt auch Zweifler des Krieges. Es werden also mehrere Aspekte beleuchtet. Sicher aber nicht alles, bleibt ja ein Film. So wird der Sniper schon ziemlich übermenschlich dargestellt, aber vielleicht hab ich auch zu wenig Ahnung von Scharfschützen. 
Volle 10/10 für Bradley Cooper, der sieht im Film nicht nur aus wie ein Tier sondern spielt auch sehr gut.


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Ich darf nicht schlafen. Mit Nicole Kidman.

6/10 

Buch war in jedem Fall spannender.


----------



## Abufaso (29. März 2015)

Fifty Shades of Grey. Was ein Scheiss. Weg damit. 1/10 für die hübschen Audis.

Pineapple Express. Eine Action Komödie über zwei mehr oder weniger verwahrloste Kiffer.  Schön flach, genau das was ich ab und zu brauche.  7/10

Requiem for a Dream. Nach dem Film dachte ich mir, niemals wieder will ich was von Drogen jeglicher Art wissen. :O 
Ein Film über die Geschichte 4 verschiedener Drogenopfer, der, nicht zuletzt durch Clint Mansells "Lux Aeterna", so sehr unter die Haut geht, wie schon lange kein Film mehr. Seltsam, dass der bei den Oskars leer ausgegangen ist. 
Eine klare Filmempfehlung für jeden, sowas sollte in der Schule beim Suchtpräventionsprogramm gezeigt werden ^^ Ein krasser Streifen. Ich gebe 9/10


----------



## Amon (29. März 2015)

Fury 3/10 typischer Ami Patrioten Müll
Interstellar 10/10 ohne Worte
The Equilizer 9/10 schöne Unterhaltung



> Requiem for a Dream. Nach dem Film dachte ich mir, niemals wieder will ich was von Drogen jeglicher Art wissen. :O
> Ein Film über die Geschichte 4 verschiedener Drogenopfer, der, nicht  zuletzt durch Clint Mansells "Lux Aeterna", so sehr unter die Haut geht,  wie schon lange kein Film mehr. Seltsam, dass der bei den Oskars leer  ausgegangen ist.
> Eine klare Filmempfehlung für jeden, sowas sollte in der Schule beim  Suchtpräventionsprogramm gezeigt werden ^^ Ein krasser Streifen. Ich  gebe 9/10



Stimme ich dir zu. Hab den schon seit ewigkeiten auf DVD hier liegen.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. März 2015)

Ich kam irgendwie gar nicht dazu The Equalizer zu schauen. Der sollte echt gut sein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich kam irgendwie gar nicht dazu The Equalizer zu schauen. Der sollte echt gut sein.



In diesem Thread geht es darum, welchen Film man zuletzt gesehen hat. Nicht welchen man sich noch anschauen wird 

B2T : Among the Living - Das Böse ist hier


----------



## Hallowach (30. März 2015)

John Wick

Ganz gut, pure Action eben.


----------



## The_Rock (30. März 2015)

Dallas Buyers Club - 8/10
besser als erwartet 

Turtles (2014) - 4/10
schlechter als erwartet... alter 
die 4 punkte gibts auch nur wegen den effekten (die manchmal aber auch zu viel des guten waren). die abgenutzten 0815 sprüche waren zum fremdschämen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2015)

Django Unchained 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joraku (30. März 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow  (oder _Live. Die. Repeat_. oder _We Mortals Are _nach dem Comic _All you need is kil_l) 
*
[8/10]*
Tom Cruise als Angsthase und Kanonenfutter?  Emily Blunt hat für die Rolle auch ordentlich trainiert. Keine bahnbrechende Geschichte, Sci Fi Fans wissen bescheid, aber dennoch eine sehr unterhaltsame Umsetzung.


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Django Unchained
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ebenfalls, glaube das war gestern Abend ab 20:15 Uhr...

Guter Film Aber zu oft kann man den nicht gucken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2015)

> Ebenfalls, glaube das war gestern Abend ab 20:15 Uhr...


Me to, da es schon etwas her ist passte es mit dem ansehen.

Con Express


----------



## -Chefkoch- (30. März 2015)

Scream 4

7/10

Gar nicht mal so schlecht wie erwartet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2015)

Tammy - Voll abgefahren


----------



## lg36 (31. März 2015)

Interstellar, Nightcrawler und Birdman !  Alle 3 sehr sehr empfehlenswert !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Tammy - Voll abgefahren



Richtig toll war der leider nicht.

Der längste Tag


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Richtig toll war der leider nicht.
> 
> Der längste Tag



Heute ist der kürzeste Tag 
Mich hat der Film auch nicht umgehauen ( Tammy ).

B2T : Debug - Feindliches System


----------



## ich558 (31. März 2015)

Walking Dead Staffel 5 Finale

Leck mich am Arsch was für eine Spannung vor allem die letzten 20 min 
Und ein fieses Ende ich hasse den Regisseur dafür mich jetzt ein halbes Jahre warten zu lassen wies weitergeht 

10/10

Immerhin gehts in 2 Wochen mit Game of Thrones weiter


----------



## -Chefkoch- (31. März 2015)

Shaun of the Dead

9/10

Immer wieder


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2015)

City Cobra


----------



## T'PAU (1. April 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Django Unchained
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber hoffentlich nicht die um 4 Minuten kastrierte Pro7 20:15 Uhr Fassung! 
Warum die Privaten immer wieder so'n Sch*** veranstalten werd ich wohl nie verstehen, Hauptsache Quote machen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2015)

Spion wider Willen


----------



## kero81 (1. April 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Walking Dead Staffel 5 Finale
> 
> Leck mich am Arsch was für eine Spannung vor allem die letzten 20 min
> Und ein fieses Ende ich hasse den Regisseur dafür mich jetzt ein halbes Jahre warten zu lassen wies weitergeht
> ...



Sag mir bitte nicht das Folge 16 die letzte Folge von Staffel 5 ist? Wenn ja werd ich bekloppt, die Spannung kann ich unmöglich ein ganzes  halbes Jahr aushalten...


----------



## ich558 (2. April 2015)

Doch leider deswegen war die Folge auch etwas länger


----------



## orca113 (2. April 2015)

Gestern wieder zwei Folgen von The Blacklist. 

Super!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

Das Boot, der Datenträger setzte langsam Moos an und die Muscheln behindern das Einlegen in dem Player


----------



## -Chefkoch- (2. April 2015)

Interstellar

Einfach nur wow

12/10


----------



## ponygsi (2. April 2015)

The Fast and the Furious 7

typisch Fast and the Furious!

Action vom Feinsten! 

8/10



​


----------



## Noxxphox (2. April 2015)

Wieder malndie saw Reihe... Schwebzu bewerten wenn man schon alles kennt. :\
Uns 1+2 Staffel Californication (zwar ne Serie) aber 10\10 einfach zu geil xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2015)

Spider Man und die weiteren Teile folgen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2015)

The Zero Theorem


----------



## kero81 (2. April 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Doch leider deswegen war die Folge auch etwas länger



 Oh Gott...

Zuletzt hab ich "Der Richter" gesehen. Der war echt gut, gebe ihm 8,5/10.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (2. April 2015)

The Fast & Furious 7

Vollkommen übertriebenes Action Kino und deswegen einfach 

9/10


----------



## lg36 (3. April 2015)

Bloodline, die Serie von Netflix is auch sehr gut !  Gibt es auf Netflix auch in 4K  !

Die deutsche Synchronisation ist nicht die beste, deswegen eher auf Englisch schauen!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2015)

Dead in Tombstone


----------



## IGladiatorX (3. April 2015)

Looper 5/10


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2015)

Nichts als die Wahrheit - 30 Jahre Die Toten Hosen 9,5/10


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich nicht die um 4 Minuten kastrierte Pro7 20:15 Uhr Fassung!
> Warum die Privaten immer wieder so'n Sch*** veranstalten werd ich wohl nie verstehen, Hauptsache Quote machen!



Wenn du einen FSK 16 Film vor 22 Uhr zeigen willst, musst du ihn auf FSK 12 kürzen, ist nun mal so und hat nichts mit Pro7 zu tun, das müssen alle Sender machen.


----------



## torkol (3. April 2015)

Mal wieder 21 Jumpstreet, immer noch toller Film


----------



## azzih (3. April 2015)

The Fast & Furious 7: 2/10
Einige gute Action Szenen aber nicht vorhandene aufgesetzte Story und die ultrapeinlichen Dialoge. Mein Gott welcher talentlose Dilettant schreibt sowas? Vor allem der arme Vin Diesel musste nur Schrott sagen die ganze Zeit. Zum Totlachen der Film.  Hätte der arme Paul Walker den Film in seiner gänze gesehen, wäre er bestimmt nochmal gegen ne Wand gefahren, vor Scham


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2015)

Superman 2 - Allein gegen alle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2015)

Blade Uncut


----------



## IGladiatorX (4. April 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow - 8/10


----------



## Captn (4. April 2015)

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod 9/10

Einfach großartig wie man die Musik mit dem Geschehen in Einklang gebracht hat


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

Rambo 1


----------



## IGladiatorX (5. April 2015)

Oblivion - 5/10


----------



## clown44 (5. April 2015)

Kingsman - The Secret Service - 8,5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

Don Camillo


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (6. April 2015)

The Purge - Die Säuberung 6/10
The Purge - Anarchy 9/10


----------



## T'PAU (6. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du einen FSK 16 Film vor 22 Uhr zeigen willst, musst du ihn auf FSK 12 kürzen, ist nun mal so und hat nichts mit Pro7 zu tun, das müssen alle Sender machen.


Natürlich hat das was mit Pro7 zu tun! Die sollen einfach die Finger von so'nem Schwachsinn lassen und den Film zur _richtigen_ Sendezeit bringen oder gar nicht. 

Interstellar (Blu-ray) 7.5/10
(vorläufige Bewertung, vielleicht muss ich ihn nochmal sehen um mit ihm "warm" zu werden )

*Achtung, evtl. Spoiler!*
Ich weiß nicht was und wie, aber irgendwie hab ich mir mehr von _Interstellar_ versprochen, obwohl ich dieses Endzeit-SciFi Genre eigentlich mag. Aber gegen Ende, wo Cooper ins schwarze Loch eintritt, wird's mir zu abgefahren. Das eigentliche Ende (sie auf dem Planeten, Cooper auf dem Weg dorthin) kommt imho zu kurz.

Auch wenn der Vergleich vielleicht etwas hinkt, _Oblivion_ hat mich wesentlich mehr gepackt, auch vom Soundtrack her, der bei Interstellar (wenn er eingesetzt wird) zwar auch sehr gut ist, aber insgesamt bei Oblivion besser in Szene gesetzt ist.

Ach ja und dann mal wieder "Christopher Nolan typisch" dieses ständige Bildformat-umgeschalte zwischen 2.40:1 und den ach so tollen IMAX-Sequenzen in 1,78:1 (16:9)! Das ging mir bei den "Dark Knight"-Filmen schon auf den Keks.
Wurde da in einem _normalen_ Kino auch ständig das Bildformat umgeschaltet bei Interstellar (und DN)?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2015)

Rambo 3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> *Spider Man *und die weiteren Teile folgen



Teil 2.1 und Teil 3


----------



## endorph1ne (6. April 2015)

*The Equalizer*  7/10
Story zieht sich am Anfang, danach geht es richtig los ohne höhen und tiefen, dieselbe Szene ne Million mal wiederholt und zum Ende sag ich mal nichts, das is ja komplett lächerlich 



Spoiler



die Szene in Russland



*Into the Wild* 10/10
Hochschulabsolvent wirft alles hin und verzieht sich in die Wildnis. Sehr schöne Aufnahmen und musikalische Untermalung, ein Film zum genießen.


----------



## Cleriker (6. April 2015)

Paddington 6/10
Der Wunsch meiner Frau und meiner Kinder. Ganz nett gemacht, aber einfach nicht mein Geschmack. 

Kill the boss 2 - 8/10
Der nötige Ausgleich für den Bären.
Genau mein Humor


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2015)

Son of a Gun - Jeder kriegt das was er verdient.


----------



## orca113 (7. April 2015)

An Ostern mal die Herr Der Ringe Teile im Fernsehen und endlich mal zuende ohne einzuschlafen


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Natürlich hat das was mit Pro7 zu tun! Die sollen einfach die Finger von so'nem Schwachsinn lassen und den Film zur _richtigen_ Sendezeit bringen oder gar nicht.



Das machen alle Sender so, denn dadurch erreichst du mehr Zuschauern, wenn du den FSK 16 Film schon um 8 statt um 10 zeigst.
Wie gesagt, hat nichts mit Pro7 zu tun, es geht nur darum, möglichst viele Zuschauer anzulocken.


----------



## iTraxx (7. April 2015)

Fast and Furious 7  
10/10 absolut mein Ding von Film vor allem das Ende war/ist top (y)


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. April 2015)

Interstellar.

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, schön mal wieder einen tendenziell eher ruhigen SciFi-Film zu sehen, der viel auf das Staunen über die Schönheit und Unendlichkeit des Universums setzt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2015)

Dumm und Dümmer


----------



## iTraxx (9. April 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Dumm und Dümmer



Sehr geiler Film  Hab mir letztens die 2014er Version angeschaut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2015)

Boeing Boeing mit Jerry Lewis


----------



## IGladiatorX (10. April 2015)

The Wolf of Wall Street - 9/10


----------



## xNeo92x (10. April 2015)

Interstellar - 9/10 

Sehr gute Darstellung, tolle Musik und eine authentische Gefühlswiedergabe ().
Allerdings waren auch ein paar Logikfehler vorhanden.


----------



## Obilankenobi (10. April 2015)

Atari:Game Over  9/10
Sehr Interessante Doku über das E.T. Spiel


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2015)

Keine gute Tat


----------



## Schiggy (10. April 2015)

Interstellar 10/10
Habe  lange nicht mehr so einen atmosphärischen Film gesehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2015)

Der Ja Sager und Colditz, beide 8,5 / 10


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. April 2015)

Pompeji.

Uff, war der schlecht. Auf so vielen Ebenen.


----------



## jamie (10. April 2015)

Shutter Island

Brillanter Film!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2015)

Dritte Person


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2015)

Amadeus


----------



## BlackNeo (11. April 2015)

Who am I - 9/10

Geniale Story, spannend, dramatisch. Ist mMn der beste deutsche Film den ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2015)

Die Stooges 8,5 / 10


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (12. April 2015)

Find me guilty 8,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2015)

Krüger aus Almanya


----------



## Amon (12. April 2015)

Rambo 1
Rambo 2
Rambo 3


----------



## Kinguin (12. April 2015)

So war dann endlich auch letztens im Kino mit paar Freunden wegen Fast 7.
Tja was soll ich sagen ? Der Film war einfach Top. 
Ich weiß komplett over the Top unlogisch,aber egal es sieht einfach so dämlich aus,dass es schon wieder genial ist,und hat mir oft ein Schmunzeln entlockt.
Ist halt Kino zum Abschalten,und das ist auch gut so,ich finde als Actionfilm legt Fast die Messlatte richtig hoch.
Hoffe auf die Blueray,der Film kommt in genau wie jeder andere Teil in meine Sammlung. 
Finde toll wie das Franchise mit The Rock,Jason Statham,Ludacris und Co gewachsen ist - besonders die Fightszenen mit Jason (Shawn) vs Vin (Dom) waren super gemacht.

Zum Ende noch (ich meine es ernst ich rede jetzt nur vom Ende ,also Spoiler ) :



Spoiler



Einfach wow. 
Genau in die Richtung habe ich es mir vorgestellt (also das er als Familienvater sich zur Ruhe setzt) ,aber diese Endszene mit den beiden Autos und dann das Lied Gänsehaut pur (gutes Lied von Wiz Khalifa)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgKAFK5djSk´


----------



## orca113 (12. April 2015)

Gestern Abend Transformers 1

7/10 ganz ok, gute Action und der ein oder andere Lacher.


----------



## iTraxx (12. April 2015)

Fast ans furious 7 hab ich mir vor ne Woche angeschaut und ich kann dir nur zustimmen [emoji106]


----------



## jamie (12. April 2015)

Ich hab auch meine einjährige Kino-Abstinenz gebrochen und Fast und Furious 7 geguckt und ich fand ihn... sche*ße!
Ganz ehrlich, der Film war echt mies und hatte mit F&F kaum noch was zu tun.
Wenn ich an die ersten Teile zurück denke: da ging's es noch um Autos, um Untergrundrennen. F&F7 war bloß noch Bombast-Action und Effekthascherei. Früher waren die Autos da etwas Begehrenswertes, zu dem man eine Bindung hatte. Im 7. ging es bloß noch um Superlativen. Eine 3,4 Millionen $-Wagen? Wird innerhalb von 'ner Minute zerlegt. Auch die total schlechte Story war nur darauf ausgelegt. Mal schnell ohne vernünftigen Grund über den Globus nach Dubai jetten? Klar, wenn man da mit 'nem Auto durch drei Hochhäuser springen kann.
Mit 'nem Krankenwagen auf 'ne Reaper-Drohne springen? Immer doch! Mehr hochbezahlte Schauspieler, die nichts zur Story beitragen aber dafür breiter sind als hoch? Klaro! 
Richtige Rennen gab's nicht mehr. Auto wurde nur so nebenbei gefahren. Und dann nur die teuersten Karossen (Bugatti und co. in Duabei z.B.).

Ja schön, dann am Schluss mit der emotionalen Endszene hat man versucht, die Fans wieder in's Boot zu holen, aber die entschuldigt nicht für die vorherigen zwei Stunden.


----------



## iTraxx (12. April 2015)

Jaja viel mit Autos hatten Teil 5&6 auch nichtmehr zu tun. War klar, dass der 7. Auch nicht mehr ins Untergrund rennen zurück findet .


----------



## jamie (12. April 2015)

Hab zum Glück vorher nur Teil 1-3 geguckt.


----------



## iTraxx (12. April 2015)

Naja ich find Teil 3 Tokio Dings da recht bescheiden... Bei dem Film penn ich meist ein [emoji16]


----------



## Kinguin (12. April 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Ja schön, dann am Schluss mit der emotionalen Endszene hat man versucht, die Fans wieder in's Boot zu holen, aber die entschuldigt nicht für die vorherigen zwei Stunden.



Grundsätzlich bin ich auch kein Fan der Actionorientierung,aber ich finde dieser Reboot mit Teil 4 hat Fast gut getan.
Klar es ist anders ,aber eben auch deshalb so toll,natürlich ist das alles nur noch Explosionen,Verfolgungsjagden,unmögliche Operationen,krasse MMA Fighters,schöne Frauen usw - aber mir gefällts,weil die Umsetzung stimmt. 
Außerdem blieb man finde ich der F&F Reihe in dem Punkt mit der Familie treu.
Das vergessen viele,the Fast and the Furious war nicht nur Autotuning und Autorennen,sondern es ging auch um die Familie,und das finde ich top umgesetzt bei F&F4-7.



iTraxx schrieb:


> Fast ans furious 7 hab ich mir vor ne Woche angeschaut und ich kann dir nur zustimmen [emoji106]



Ich mochte im Grunde alle Teile,Fast 2 und Tokyo Drift waren etwas komisch storytechnisch anfangs,aber Tokyo Drift reiht sich ja wunderbar in F&F6 bis F&F7 ein.
In den letzten 3 Teilen könnte man glatt denken,die lösen den 3.Weltkrieg soviel wie die zerstören - die Avengers sind ja nix gegen Vin Diesels Truppe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2015)

The Punisher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2015)

Es war einmal in Amerika ( mein armer Hintern  ) und Im Auftrag des Teufels


----------



## clown44 (12. April 2015)

Transcendence  - 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2015)

UHF Sender mit beschränkter Hoffnung


----------



## MOD6699 (13. April 2015)

The Expendables 3 - 5/10 viel bumm, wenig Sinn. Naja eigentlich auch nicht anders als die anderen 2 Teile


----------



## X2theZ (13. April 2015)

Snowpiercer - 3/10
überspitzte Darstellung der heutigen Klassen-Gesellschaft mit "Na Klar"-Ende


----------



## Hänschen (13. April 2015)

Transcendence ... sehr gut ... beim 2. Mal gucken erst vollständig gecheckt.

Ist wohl ein Drama über ein paar am Ende gescheiterte Leute, die eigentlich gute Absichten hatten ... traurig, traurig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2015)

The Punisher : Dirty Laundry


----------



## Dustin91 (13. April 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Punisher : Dirty Laundry



Wäre sooooo geil, wenn Thomas Jane nochmal den Punisher spielen würde.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (13. April 2015)

Sieben: 9/10 , *Spoiler*
Weil: Aus welchem Grund hat der Mörder die Frau des Emittlers getötet bzw welche Todsünde hat er deswegen als Grund genannt(hab ich entweder nicht mitbekomen oder nicht verstanden). Und, eigentlich hat er doch 8 Morde begangen da die Frau des Ermittlers Schwanger war (wenn es stimmt) würde dann keinen Sinn mehr machen mit den Sieben Todsünden usw.

Into the wild: 9/10, super Bilder und durchaus eine Lebenseinstellung die ich tolerieren würde.

The Big Lebowski: 10/10, der Film wird bei jedem mal sehen besser!

American Sniper: 4/10, Film an sich toll gemacht, jedoch typische Ami-Helden-Kacke, außerdem wurde er als Legende dargestellt und als bester bezeichnet, jedoch gibt es einen weitaus "besseren" (wenn man nach Tötungen geht) -> Simo HÃ¤yhÃ¤ â€“ Wikipedia

Das Leben des Brian: 10/10

Das waren die Filme die ich zuletzt gesehen habe.


----------



## Dustin91 (13. April 2015)

End of Watch 9/10. Klasse Streifen, welcher leider (oder zum Glück) nicht so populär und kommerziell erfolgreich ist, wie er es eigentlich verdient hätte.
Starke Leistung von beiden Hauptdarstellern!




Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> American Sniper: 4/10, Film an sich toll gemacht, jedoch typische Ami-Helden-Kacke, außerdem wurde er als Legende dargestellt und als bester bezeichnet, jedoch gibt es einen weitaus "besseren" (wenn man nach Tötungen geht) -> Simo HÃ¤yhÃ¤ â€“ Wikipedia



Er hat auch nur den Ruf, der beste Scharfschütze der US-Geschichte gewesen zu sein, nicht der Welt


----------



## TankCommander (14. April 2015)

End of Watch gestern auf Netflix...

Ich bin nicht so begeistert wie mein Vorredner.  Die Kameraführung hat mir Null gefallen...Michael Pena könnte aber überzeugen. 

5/10 Puntkte


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2015)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Amon (15. April 2015)

Apocalypse Now Redux


----------



## nutshell82 (15. April 2015)

After Earth weil mir langweilig war  Der Film is ja mal kein Geniestreich


----------



## Noxxphox (15. April 2015)

nemo weils iwo im tv lief...
ich sag dazu nur MEINS MEINS MEINS xD (die möven zu geil )

aba trotzdem 4/10 weil ichs total öde fand und wegn bekannten sein kiddi nich umschalten konnt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2015)

The Unforgiven


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2015)

Blood Ties 7,5 / 10, Absolute Power 9 / 10 und Earth to Echo 6 / 10


----------



## Goldini50 (16. April 2015)

Pumuckl


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

Tanz der Teufel 2


----------



## TankCommander (16. April 2015)

Beastly       7/10 Punkte

War überrascht von dem Film!


----------



## Kealthazzad (16. April 2015)

Fast and Furious 7    6/10

War okay


----------



## Abufaso (16. April 2015)

Stretch. Herrlich unterhaltsame Komödie über einen Limo Fahrer in L.A., dessen Leben absolut unspektakulär verläuft, bis er eine koksende Untergrundberühmtheit fahren soll und durch ihn mit allerlei hirnrissigen Begegnungen die Nacht erlebt, die sein Leben für immer verändern soll. Ich fands zum schießen  Und zudem relativ unvorhersehbar, und das ist eutzutage leider eine Ausnahme 
9/10 für den Spaßfaktor.

Gestern: Spaceballs. Hat bestimmt Kultfaktor, fand ich im Gegensatz zum Original allerdings gar nicht fesselnd.Humor war vor 30 Jahren eben doch ein anderer..von den Effekten ganz zu schweigen 
4/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2015)

A Million Ways to Die in the West 6,5 / 10 und Funny Farm 8 / 10


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (16. April 2015)

Interstellar - 9,5/10  , Kill the Boss 1&2 (DVD)9/10))


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2015)

Hm mit Kill the Boss gehe ich noch schwanger, kann mich nicht so entscheiden


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

Tanz der Teufel 3


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2015)

Gestern Abend nochmal Miami Vice (2006) gefällt mir super gut

9/10

und einen meiner ewigen Lieblingsfilme:

Renegade mit Terence Hill Renegade (Film â€“ Wikipedia)

10/10


----------



## Matriach (17. April 2015)

Kealthazzad schrieb:


> Fast and Furious 7    6/10
> 
> War okay



Fand ich nicht so prikelnd, irgendwie total überladen mit Action.


----------



## Metalic (17. April 2015)

Cop Land

Ein Film der schon ewig auf meiner Liste ist, aber nie im Preis als Bluray gefallen ist. Gestern Abend dann bei Prime entdeckt.
Wirklich guter Film. Empfehlenswert!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2015)

Das Grauen aus der Tiefe


----------



## jamie (17. April 2015)

Hab auf Anraten eines Freundes gestern "Oldboy" (das koreanische Original) geguckt. Ganz schön kranker Shit.


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2015)

Lone Survivor. 

Hab das Buch letzten Sommer gelesen, aber der Film ist auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. April 2015)

2 Guns, 7/10

Zum Teil witzig und zum Teil Ernst. Der Film hat beides, aber bei mir reicht es bei den witzigen Szenen meistens nicht mehr als bis zu einem Schmunzeln. Schade, Mark Wahlberg und Denzel Washington sind gute Schauspieler, aber die Story macht nicht überall Sinn. 


Donald Duck Collection zum 80.jährigem Jubiläum, 10/10 um es kurz zu halten:  Habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so gut amüsiert. Das einzige was mich da etwas stört, FSK 0. Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob ich einem Kind manche Szenen zeigen würde, klar ist Zeichentrick und Disney ist eigentlich für Kinder, aber würde da trotzdem FSK 6 geben.


----------



## marcus022 (18. April 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm mit Kill the Boss gehe ich noch schwanger, kann mich nicht so entscheiden



Ging mir auch so. Aber kannst du ruhig gucken, der geht wirklich. 


Interstellar 8/10
Ignition - Tödliche Zündung _ B Movie, aber ich liebe diesen Film 
Die Tiefe 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2015)

Tanz der Teufel 3


----------



## orca113 (18. April 2015)

Gestern Abend "Border Town" Border Town - Ich will meine Tochter | Film 2009 | moviepilot.de

4/10... der Film hätte auch "Boring Town" heißen können. Die 4 Punkte gibts weil der Hauptdarsteller obwohl schlecht gespielt doch irgendwie ne coole Sau war und weil da ne ganz süße Latina dabei war. Außerdem war der so schlecht synchronisiert das man stellenweise ganz gut lachen konnte.

War so Rache Streifen. Ein Gringo kommt in eine von einem Verbrecherboss regierte Kleinstadt und sucht seine entführte Tochter. Der räumt dann mal richtig auf da. Leider ist der Film absolutes B-Kino und sehr langatmig.


----------



## TankCommander (19. April 2015)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2015)

Desperado


----------



## jamie (19. April 2015)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas 

Ich sage nur: "Hier können wir nicht anhalten. Das ist Fledermaus-Land."


----------



## syntaxhighlight (19. April 2015)

Fast and Furious 7 ... Meiner Meinung nach der beste Teil der Reihe.


----------



## orca113 (19. April 2015)

syntaxhighlight schrieb:


> Fast and Furious 7 ... Meiner Meinung nach der beste Teil der Reihe.




Ich hab ihn gestern Abend gesehen. Er war sehr gut. Viel Action am Stück aber am besten fand ich den davor.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2015)

Tribute des Throns


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. April 2015)

Who am i ein Hacker film


----------



## WindowsXP (19. April 2015)

Bodyguard von Peking


----------



## Abufaso (19. April 2015)

Saving Private Ryan. Respekt, das ist mal nen Kriegsfilm.
Tom Hanks und Matt Damon in Höchstform. Und die Kameraeinstellungen sind eine Augenweide, gerade mit BluRay Auflösung. Zu Recht wurde Steven Spielbergs Werk von 1998 mit 5 Oscars ausgezeichnet.
8/10 und Filmempfehlung


----------



## Amon (20. April 2015)

Ja, dass in den ersten Landungsbooten nur Schwarze saßen wurde Oscar konform übergangen, aber ist ein anderes Thema.

Hab am WE Jhon Wick gesehen und war begeistert.


----------



## denrusl (20. April 2015)

EXMachina super Film für jeden Programmierer und Menschen die gerne etwas mehr tiefe in einem Film haben


----------



## MOD6699 (20. April 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy 3D - 8/10


----------



## Dennis07 (20. April 2015)

Fast and Furious 7.
Auch wenn die Reihe immer weiter vom Ursprugn abweicht imo der beste Teil!


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2015)

The Boy Next Door mit Jennifer Klopest äh Lopez...

7/10 war ganz gut. Stellenweise Spannend aber gegen Mitte voraussehbar.

Lopez spielt ne Lehrerin die von einem Schüler verführt wird. Leider für die Lehrerin ne einmalige Sachen und für den dummen, jungen Jungen nicht akzeptabel. Der ist leider leicht psychopathisch veranlagt und heizt ihr und ihrer Familie ganz schön ein. Wie gesagt, ganz gut aber ab Mitte voraussagbar. Aber alles andere als schlecht.

Zumal gefällt mir die Lopez inzwischen, reifer inzwischen aber tierisch Sexy. Früher gefiel mir die nicht so. Jetzt werde ich älter und die mit Brille und bitte 40, dazu der Körper... Holla...


----------



## TankCommander (20. April 2015)

Der unglaubliche Burt WonderstoneHat mir gut gefallen......tolle Besetzung.


----------



## jamie (20. April 2015)

"Garden State"

Irgendwie komisch als jemand anderen als JD zu sehen. 

Und" Surrogates".

Besser als ich erwartet hatte.


----------



## marvinj (21. April 2015)

Fast and Furious 7
8,5/10

War ganz unterhaltsam 
Die Sprüche waren der Hammer, nur die Musik war im Trailer besser geschnitten


----------



## marvinj (21. April 2015)

End of Watch
9,5/10
Grade neu bei Maxdome reingekommen, hielt ich für einen Underdog aber holla!

Unglaublich gute Kameraführung, einzigartiger Stil und ein krasses  Ende...
Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## MOD6699 (21. April 2015)

Kanns auch noch Nightcrawler anschauen glatte 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2015)

Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels


----------



## denrusl (21. April 2015)

TheGunman

netter Action-Film mit Hintergrundstory die nicht so flach ausgefallen ist wie ich erwartet habe  7/10


----------



## rum (21. April 2015)

Godzilla!


----------



## Cleriker (21. April 2015)

Welcher Godzilla?

Brick Mansions 8,5/10 
trotz Logikfehler sehr sehr unterhaltsam und Paul Walker cool wie immer.


----------



## Grishnach (21. April 2015)

Children of men 

Sehr gute Story und Schauspieler. Teils ein wenig melodramatisch 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2015)

Renegade mit Terence Hill


----------



## kero81 (22. April 2015)

Chappie - 5,5/10 Ganz anders als erwartet, ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht.


----------



## TankCommander (22. April 2015)

Ruhet in Frieden

Ich würde sagen 6 von 10 Punkte

Ganz so schlecht ist der Film nicht, wie manche Bewerten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2015)

Der Leopard


----------



## Jabberwocky (22. April 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


Johnny Depp at his best  Da können noch so viele Piraten der Karibik kommen, für mich wird er immer Raoul Duke bleiben 

Interstellar  9/10
Fand ihn einfach genial und hatte teils sehr rührende Momente. Hatte ihn langatmiger erwartet aber nach 2001 Odyssee im Weltall kommt einem wohl nichts mehr langatmig vor 

Baymax  9/10
Wirklich sehr unterhaltsam und mit vielen witzigen Szenen

This Is Where I Leave You  7/10
Hatte mehr Romantik erwarte, daher positiv überrascht


----------



## troppa (22. April 2015)

Opfer (1986) 10/10 - Filmkunst auf höchstem Niveau. Leider ist der Film 16:9 und die DVD in 4:3 produziert. Das sollte gesetzlich verboten werden. 

My Son, My Son, What Have Ye Done 9/10 - David Lynch produziert einen Werner Herzog Film?! - der feuchte Traum eines Cineasten.

Interstellar 10/10 - Fand ich kein Stück langartmig. Würd sagen der Vergleich mit 2001 ist garnicht mal so falsch. 

Transcendence 7/10 - Experiment gescheitert - Matrix und Colossus sind nicht kompatibel...

El Topo 8/10 - Ziemlich abgedrehter Western mit religösem Unterton. Bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob das überhaupt noch als Western gilt. Fürs Popcornkino ist der nichts man muss doch sehr drüber nachdenken.

Der Heilige Berg 9/10 - Komplett abgedrehter Film - Selbstfindung mit LSD: Wo El Topo aufhört fängt der erst an.

The Wild Blue Yonder 9/10 - Das Gegenstück zu Fata Morgana mit Brad Dourif als Alien.

Leichen pflastern seinen Weg 9/10 - Mal endlich wieder ein Film ohne Happyend... Leider wieder: Film 16:9 - DVD 4:3. Das alternative Happyend liegt wie zum Hohn auf der DVD in 16:9 vor.


----------



## jamie (22. April 2015)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Johnny Depp at his best  Da können noch so viele Piraten der Karibik kommen, für mich wird er immer Raoul Duke bleiben


Wirklich hammer gut gespielt!
Wobei er  als Cpt. Jack Sparrow auch sehr gut war. Er hat solche abgedrehten Charaktere  einfach drauf. Wobei Fluch der Karibik natürlich kein Vergleich ist zu Fear And Loaghing in Las Vegas. Ich glaube das einzige, was besser ist als  Fear And Loaghing in Las Vegas zu gucken, ist den Film zu gucken, wenn man high ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2015)

Heute ich... morgen du


----------



## TankCommander (23. April 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Heute ich... morgen du



Ein Klassiker! Der Film hatte bis jetzt  5 oder 6 verschiedene Titel über die Jahre.

Spontan fällt mir ein:
 - Der Dicke ist nicht zu Bremsen
- Stoßgebet zum Himmel
- Heute ich..Morgen Du.

Für mich der beste Spencer Film aller Zeiten. Eine ernsthafte Rolle für den dicken, das war sein erster Film und nicht 
als direkter Hauptdarsteller. 
Was auch interessant ist, das die Rolle  des mexikanischen Bandenführer von einem Japaner gespielt wurde.
Die Altersfreigabe von Verbot  über Index zu FSK 16 uncut ist schon ein Witz! 

Genialer Film! Allerdings eben Spaghetti Western. 

Sorry Leute für den Post. Ich könnte meine Begeisterung für den Film leider nicht zurückhalten.


----------



## Torianator (23. April 2015)

Evan Allmächtig, schon einige Male gesehen, trotzdem Klasse! Steve Carell, ich liebe einfach seine Filme


----------



## Two-Face (23. April 2015)

Kondom des Grauens 4/10

Zu viel Trash für mich, aber wem's gefällt...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2015)

Gott vergibt... Django nie


----------



## Abufaso (24. April 2015)

Non Stop. Actionkino eben, da bleibt die Logik auch mal auf der Strecke  Liam Neeson gefällt mir jedoch immer wieder.
Nur das Ende hatte etwas vorhersehbares..
8/10.


----------



## orca113 (24. April 2015)

Kap der Angst 8/10 

Alt aber sehr gut!

Gestern aber nur halb dann mußte ich abschalten.


----------



## ich558 (24. April 2015)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Non Stop. Actionkino eben, da bleibt die Logik auch mal auf der Strecke  Liam Neeson gefällt mir jedoch immer wieder.
> Nur das Ende hatte etwas vorhersehbares..
> 8/10.



Die willst mir sagen du wusstest dass die beiden Typen die Täter sind? 

Focus
War cool
7,5/10

Son of a Gun
9,5/10

Mega geil 
Ich steh auch voll auf Ewan McGregor


----------



## Cleriker (24. April 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die willst mir sagen du wusstest dass die beiden Typen die Täter sind?



Da ist er nicht der einzige. Hat mich total geärgert.

Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja 10/10


----------



## ich558 (24. April 2015)

Und wie habt ihr das im Vorherein geschlussfolgert? Nachdem der eine sogar beim hacken des Handys geholfen hat?


----------



## marcus022 (24. April 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Son of a Gun
> 9,5/10
> 
> Mega geil
> Ich steh auch voll auf Ewan McGregor



Den Film hatte ich nicht auf meinem Radar letztes Jahr. Habe mir eben den Trailer angesehen und ja kann gut sein. Bin auch ein McGregor Fan. 


Young Adam 7/10


----------



## Hänschen (24. April 2015)

War denn noch keiner im neuen Avengers ?


----------



## Cleriker (24. April 2015)

Leider nicht. Bin momentan allein mit meinen beiden Mädels (2&4) und die mögen so etwas noch nicht.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (24. April 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> War denn noch keiner im neuen Avengers ?



Geht leider nicht wegen dem Boykott  Sonst wär ich gestern schon 3mal drin gewesen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2015)

Prakti.com


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2015)

Dark Shadows 7 / 10


----------



## Hänschen (25. April 2015)

Lost Future _ Kampf um die Zukunft ... zumindest ein gutes Stück davon 

Solider TV-Niveau Film aber nur für nicht so anspruchsvolle Jugendliche geeignet ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2015)

Blue Bloods - Crime Scene New York Staffel 1


----------



## jamie (25. April 2015)

Gestern extra bei Netflix registriert, weil ich die dritte Staffel House of Cards gucken wollte. Und was muss ich sehen? In Deutschland wurden die Rechte für die dritte Staffel erstmal an Sky verkauft. Dafuq? 
Die Filmauswahl ist da ja noch richtig Sche*ße. In Ermangelung einer besseren Alternative dann Crank 2 geguckt.


----------



## TankCommander (25. April 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Gestern extra bei Netflix registriert, weil ich die dritte Staffel House of Cards gucken wollte. Und was muss ich sehen? In Deutschland wurden die Rechte für die dritte Staffel erstmal an Sky verkauft. Dafuq?
> Die Filmauswahl ist da ja noch richtig Sche*ße. In Ermangelung einer besseren Alternative dann Crank 2 geguckt.



Je mehr du bewertest in Netflix umso größer deine Filmauswahl. 

Ich hoffe auch, das Netflix noch was nachlegen wird.

Better Call Saul hat mir super gut gefallen. Netflix Serie - Vorgeschichte zu Breaking Bad


----------



## Hänschen (25. April 2015)

Halo Nightfall ... gut

Also dass er nur 2,5 Sterne bekam auf Amazon wundert mich, es war doch alles dabei - auf jeden Fall über dem Niveau einer TV-Produktion.
Ein wenig vorhersehbar aber dennoch befriedigt er obwohl er nur ein wenig vom Halo-Universum bietet.


----------



## jamie (25. April 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Je mehr du bewertest in Netflix umso größer deine Filmauswahl.
> 
> Ich hoffe auch, das Netflix noch was nachlegen wird.
> 
> Better Call Saul hat mir super gut gefallen. Netflix Serie - Vorgeschichte zu Breaking Bad



Wie, ich erhalte Zugriff auf mehr Filme, wenn ich Filme bewerte? 

Ja, "Better Call Saul" muss ich mir noch ansehen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. April 2015)

Fluch der Karibik, alle vier Teile


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2015)

Gregs Tagebuch 3 - Ich war's nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2015)

Indiana Jones Teil 1


----------



## EcHiRaK (26. April 2015)

Fast & Furious 7 

10/10. Einfach ein super Film. Vor allem das Ende ist sehr gelungen


----------



## TankCommander (26. April 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Wie, ich erhalte Zugriff auf mehr Filme, wenn ich Filme bewerte?
> 
> Ja, "Better Call Saul" muss ich mir noch ansehen.



Guck mal hier: 12 Netflix-Tipps: So holst du noch mehr aus deinem Filmabo | t3n

Je mehr man bewertet, umso besser lernt Netflix dich kennen.
Du kannst auch Apps wie Upflix nutzen umzusehen was Neu gekommen ist. 

Im Moment bin ich zufrieden mit Netflix, wobei ich doch so langsam zu Amazon Prime tendiere.
Prime ist günstiger und die Auswahl an Neuen Filmen größer.

Nebenbei leihe ich mir die Neuen Filme über Google Play aus. 
Keine Parkplatz suche mehr an der Videothek. Kein lästiges abgeben mehr. 
Wobei die Preise in der Videothek von heute auf morgen auch bei ca. 3 Euro liegen.


----------



## jamie (26. April 2015)

Aber es geht mir ja gar nicht um die Vorschläge. Wenn ich einen Film sehen will, dann suche ich mir den gezielt raus und suche ihn in der Datenbank. Und wenn der da nicht drin ist, helfen mir auch die Bewertungen nicht. 
"Bud Spencer" z.B. kennt Netflix anscheinend überhaupt nicht. 

Prime ist für mich keine Alternative, weil ich Amazon boykottiere und mich bei Netflix auch eh nur wegen HoC registriert habe.


----------



## TankCommander (26. April 2015)

Gerade mal geguckt, das stimmt den Bud kennt Netflix nicht. 

Bin echt am überlegen, ob ich zu Prime wechsle.


----------



## EcHiRaK (26. April 2015)

Ich ärgere mich, das ich momentan Netflix nutze. Vorher hatte ich auch Instant Video und dazu halt noch den kostenlosen Premiumversand. Ich werde wohl auch wieder wechseln. Für 49 Euro im Jahr kann man eigentlich kaum etwas falsch machen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2015)

Der Boss von San Francisco


----------



## Kinguin (26. April 2015)

Avengers 2 - Age of Ultron 
Tja was soll man großartig sagen? Es war halt Avengers 1 in größer und mehr Action.(teils aber auch übertrieben)
Anders als bei Avengers 1 mussten die Charaktere noch nicht zusammengebracht werden,daher ging es hier halt schon direkt los.
War halt solide Popcornunterhaltung für einen Abend mit Freunden 



Spoiler



In dem Film wird nebenbei auch gegen Ende die 3.und letzte Phase des großen Marvel Projekts eingeläutet.
Das Projekt soll ja bis 2019 gehen,mit weiteren Filmen wie Thor 3 oder Captain Ameria 3 und dann in dem Finale Avengers 3 enden.
Soviel sei gesagt ,in dem letzten Avengers 3 Civil War werden Rogers (Captain America) und Stark (Iron Man) mehr im Fokus stehen,Marvelkenner wissen auch,was das bedeutet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2015)

Nur 48 Stunden


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2015)

Starbuck: 8/10

Nette Komödie mit einigen erfrischend-neuen Ideen. Auch die Darstellerleistungen fand ich ganz gut.

Kommende Woche gehe ich in "Avengers: Age of Ultron".


----------



## Imperat0r (26. April 2015)

American Sniper 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2015)

Ruhet in Frieden 6 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung mit Eddie Murphy


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2015)

Kennt jemand den Film wo ein paar Personen Urlaub machen und ich denke eine Insel besuchen. Es gibt einen Mörder unter ihnen der ganz am Ende von einem Heli aus erschossen wird während er mit einem anderen kämpft. 
Der Mörder leidere unter Schizophrenie.
Viele Personen verdächtigen sich auch gegenseitig weshalb eine unschuldige Person auch festgenommen wurde. Ausschlaggebend dafür war, dass dieser Person Zähne untergejubelt wurden. Woher und was die Zähne für eine Rolle spielen weiß ich nicht mehr. 
Ich weiß sind nicht viele Details aber evtl weiß jemand welchen Film ich meine :/


----------



## jamie (27. April 2015)

American History X

Hat mir gut gefallen


----------



## Dustin91 (27. April 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Film wo ein paar Personen Urlaub machen und ich denke eine Insel besuchen. Es gibt einen Mörder unter ihnen der ganz am Ende von einem Heli aus erschossen wird während er mit einem anderen kämpft.
> Der Mörder leidere unter Schizophrenie.
> Viele Personen verdächtigen sich auch gegenseitig weshalb eine unschuldige Person auch festgenommen wurde. Ausschlaggebend dafür war, dass dieser Person Zähne untergejubelt wurden. Woher und was die Zähne für eine Rolle spielen weiß ich nicht mehr.
> Ich weiß sind nicht viele Details aber evtl weiß jemand welchen Film ich meine :/



Insel und Mörder fällt mir nur der Film ein, aber ich glaube, dass da Zähne keine Rolle spielen, weiß es aber nicht mehr genau.

Mindhunters â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## orca113 (27. April 2015)

Gestern Abend im TV:

Save Haven - Wie ein Licht in der Nacht https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safe_Haven_–_Wie_ein_Licht_in_der_Nacht

Netter Film obwohl nicht ganz mein Genre. Gebe aber dennoch gute 7,5/10 weil es "Feel Good Stuff" ist und mir die Hauptdarstellerin extrem gut gefallen hat. (sexy Beine usw. )

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julianne_Hough



> Kennt jemand den Film wo ein paar Personen Urlaub machen und ich denke eine Insel besuchen. Es gibt einen Mörder unter ihnen der ganz am Ende von einem Heli aus erschossen wird während er mit einem anderen kämpft.
> Der Mörder leidere unter Schizophrenie.
> Viele Personen verdächtigen sich auch gegenseitig weshalb eine unschuldige Person auch festgenommen wurde. Ausschlaggebend dafür war, dass dieser Person Zähne untergejubelt wurden. Woher und was die Zähne für eine Rolle spielen weiß ich nicht mehr.
> Ich weiß sind nicht viele Details aber evtl weiß jemand welchen Film ich meine :/



Könnte der Film von mehreren Personen handeln die keinen Urlaub auf der Insel machen sondern FBI Agenten in Ausbildung sind?

Mindhunters â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## thunderofhate (27. April 2015)

Habe gestern Mystic River geschaut. Ein Meisterwerk.


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2015)

Danke aber Mindhunters ist es leider nicht.
Es sind definitiv Urlauber. Eine Szene fällt mir noch ein. Ein Mann und eine Frau fahren mit ihrem Pickup und treffen auf 2 Hippies welche sie ein Stück mitnehmen. Dann aber wieder absetzen da sie seltsam sind. Im Verlauf des Films treffen sie nochmals auf diese.


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Danke aber Mindhunters ist es leider nicht.
> Es sind definitiv Urlauber. Eine Szene fällt mir noch ein. Ein Mann und eine Frau fahren mit ihrem Pickup und treffen auf 2 Hippies welche sie ein Stück mitnehmen. Dann aber wieder absetzen da sie seltsam sind. Im Verlauf des Films treffen sie nochmals auf diese.



Das Rätsel der Woche! 
Kannst du was zu Schauspieler oder Drehjahr schreiben? Blockbuster oder doch eher B-Movie/Fernsehfilm?

Hier ein paar Ideen:
- A Perfect Getaway - Es gibt kein Entkommen | Film 2009 | moviepilot.de
- The Beach | Film 2000 | moviepilot.de

Vielleicht hilft das Forum: Horrorfilme und Thriller, die auf abgelegenen Inseln spielen?
==================================================  ==================================================  ==============
Zu dem Thema Insel fällt mir gerade so ein alter Schinken ein. Der schon ewig und drei Tage auf dem Index steht. Ich glaube ein Verbot gab es auch schon mal.
Die Insel der Verdammten!   OFDb - Insel der Verdammten (1981)


----------



## MOD6699 (27. April 2015)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3D - 5/10 aber nur wegen Megan!


----------



## ich558 (27. April 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Das Rätsel der Woche!
> Kannst du was zu Schauspieler oder Drehjahr schreiben? Blockbuster oder doch eher B-Movie/Fernsehfilm?
> 
> Hier ein paar Ideen:
> ...




Du hast das Rätsel gelöst und gerade eine Waschmaschine gewonnen 
A Perfect Gateway hab ich gesucht danke  Hätt ich nicht gedacht dass es so schnell geht


----------



## jamie (27. April 2015)

Bube, Dame, König, grAs

Cool gemacht


----------



## Jabberwocky (27. April 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Bube, Dame, König, grAs
> 
> Cool gemacht


Mir gefallen die Guy Ritchie Filme im allgemeinen sehr gut, auch wenn sie irgendwie doch alle sehr ähnlich sind  Rock n Rolla ist mein persönlicher Favorit...

Ruhet in Frieden  7/10
War ganz unterhaltsam aber man hätte ihn noch ein wenig spannender gestalten können.


----------



## TankCommander (27. April 2015)

Gestern gesehen      Ricochet - Der Aufprall    7,5/10 Punkte





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQLxCDvBNd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2015)

Torpedomänner greifen an


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2015)

The Wolf of Wall Street 6/10 ( Spannend wie ein Telefonbuch )


----------



## Thomas0x (27. April 2015)

WHO AM I

Ein Deutscher Film 

Hat mir aber echt gut gefallen, kein Action Mist alla Michael Bay, war echt mal was anderes mit guter Story!

Meine Wertung 8/10


----------



## TankCommander (28. April 2015)

Leute guckt mal hier rein!  Allgemeiner-film-diskussions-thread


Zu scharf um Wahr zu sein! 10/10 Punkte


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2015)

Die Indianer von Cleveland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

Helden der Nacht


----------



## Deimos (28. April 2015)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> This Is Where I Leave You  7/10
> Hatte mehr Romantik erwarte, daher positiv überrascht


WTF.  Cassie? 

Mein letzter - nicht zum ersten Mal - war kürzlich "Unsere Erde".
Bombastische Naturbilder mit toller Erzählung. 9/10.

Als nächstes stehen Interstellar und Gravity auf dem Programm.


----------



## violinista7000 (28. April 2015)

Michael Bays TMNT... 5/10 Es hat Spaß gemacht, und es gab auch viel Action, aber das war alles... Mein 9 jährige Sohn war begeistert 

Mich hat sehr, aber sehr überrascht, wie sehr sich Megan Fox nach der Mutterschaft verändert hat.


----------



## Gary94 (28. April 2015)

Fast and Furious 7

1/10

Nie wieder gebe ich Geld für so einen geschmacklosen Film aus. Das auch noch groß im Marketing betreiben um durch den Tod von Walker Geld zu verdienen. Nie wieder.


----------



## jamie (28. April 2015)

Salt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2015)

Die Pinguine aus Madagascar, ziemlich durchwachsen 6 / 10


----------



## joraku (28. April 2015)

*No Turning Back

*Eine 1 1/2 Stündige Fahrt über eine Autobahn in England nach London, nur ein Charakter im Auto (Tom Hardy), welcher einige Anrufe tätigt, mehr nicht. Ein sehr einfacher und stiller Film, aber dennoch sehenswert. Tom Hardy überzeugt hier.
Interessante Botschaft,

[8/10]


----------



## Xracmoth (28. April 2015)

Gary94 schrieb:


> Fast and Furious 7
> 
> 1/10
> 
> Nie wieder gebe ich Geld für so einen geschmacklosen Film aus. Das auch noch groß im Marketing betreiben um durch den Tod von Walker Geld zu verdienen. Nie wieder.



Was macht denn deiner Meinung nach den Film geschmacklos, hatte mir schon überlegt den mir anzusehen :/


----------



## Gary94 (28. April 2015)

Sie ihn dir ruhig an, zum Hirn ausschalten und dasitzen ist er gut genug.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2015)

Die Schattenreiter


----------



## orca113 (29. April 2015)

The Pyramid - Grab des Grauens

6/10 

Eigentlich ein guter Schocker/Horrorfilm. Leider ist es damit vorbei nach den ersten zwei Dritteln. Aber das kommt nur dadurch das wenn das "Grauen" sichtbar wird bzw. gezeigt wird es dermaßen lächerlich ist bzw. aussieht...

Ansonsten absolut nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MOD6699 (29. April 2015)

Hab gestern auch nen Horrorfilm gesehen... Bayern Dortmund


----------



## orca113 (29. April 2015)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Hab gestern auch nen Horrorfilm gesehen... Bayern Dortmund



Oder Komödie.... Betrachter Sache. Fand es gut.


----------



## alexq (29. April 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Oder Komödie.... Betrachter Sache. Fand es gut.


 10/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (29. April 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> WTF.  Cassie?


Ganz alleine, da war keine Frau im Spiel 



Deimos schrieb:


> Mein letzter - nicht zum ersten Mal - war kürzlich "Unsere Erde".
> Bombastische Naturbilder mit toller Erzählung. 9/10.


Eigentlich gehts doch eher um die Faszination des neuen Beamers


----------



## Deimos (29. April 2015)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Ganz alleine, da war keine Frau im Spiel


Irritierend.  



Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehts doch eher um die Faszination des neuen Beamers


Touché.


----------



## -Ultima- (29. April 2015)

Manufacturing Consent kostenlos auf YT.


----------



## jamie (29. April 2015)

American Gangster 

Hat mir gefallen


----------



## Two-Face (29. April 2015)

Interstellar 7,5/10 - Gut, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als Matthew McConaughey in das Schwarze Loch fällt.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. April 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Interstellar 7,5/10 - Gut, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als Matthew McConaughey in das Schwarze Loch fällt.



Wie wäre es, wenn du das spoilerst du Held?


----------



## Two-Face (29. April 2015)

Ähm, also er stirbt nicht, wenn du das meinst.

Das interessante ist nicht, dass er da reinfällt, sondern was da drin passiert und das wäre einen Spoiler wert gewesen.


----------



## Dustin91 (29. April 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähm, also er stirbt nicht, wenn du das meinst.
> 
> Das interessante ist nicht, dass er da reinfällt, sondern was da drin passiert und das wäre einen Spoiler wert gewesen.



Dann ist ja gut  Weil ich dachte, dass es damit quasi rum sei


----------



## TankCommander (29. April 2015)

Karate Tiger 
Das Original auf Netflix....


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das interessante ist nicht, dass er da reinfällt, sondern was da drin passiert und das wäre einen Spoiler wert gewesen.



Du meinst also, dass der Film hätte zu Ende sein sollen, als er ins schwarze Loch fiel?
Damit steht du nicht alleine da.


----------



## Ersy90 (30. April 2015)

A Milion ways to die in the West 8/10 (englisch)

Wer wie ich ein großer Family Guy / Seth McFarlane Fan ist , sollte den Film gesehen haben.

Aber bitte bitte, Trailer und Film nur auf Englisch gucken. Bei Seth McFarlanes Werken geht viel zuviel Witz flötten wenns übersetzt wird.


----------



## Deimos (30. April 2015)

*Nightcrawler *mit Gylenhall, 8/10

Unterhaltsam, faszinierend und auch verstörend.
Das Tempo der Storyentwicklung gefällt mir gut, mit einem grossen Finale und einem etwas banalen Ende.
Alles in allem sehr sehenswert!


----------



## Rolk (30. April 2015)

Live Die Repeat

8/10

Den Anfang hätte man etwas besser machen können, aber unterm Strich ist der Film eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## jamie (30. April 2015)

Wir waren Helden

Fand ich echt schwach.  Sehr amerikanischer Bullshit und Mel Gibson fand ich echt zum Kotzen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2015)

Ein Held unserer Tage


----------



## marcus022 (30. April 2015)

Who Am I 8/10


----------



## YuT666 (1. Mai 2015)

Control

7,5/10


Snowtown 

9/10


----------



## loewe0887 (1. Mai 2015)

Kingsman 8 /10 .... echt lustig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2015)

NVA immer wieder sehenswert


----------



## Seabound (1. Mai 2015)

The amazing Spiderman 2 - Rise of Electro


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2015)

A Good Man - Gegen alle Regeln


----------



## jamie (1. Mai 2015)

"Das Experiment" (2001) und "The Experiment" (2009)

Zwei unterschiedliche Verfilmungen des Standford-Prison-Experiments mit (teils) unterschiedlichen Schwächen und nicht zu übersehenden Parallelen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2015)

Zwei hinreißend verdorbene Schurken


----------



## Matriach (1. Mai 2015)

Gestern habe ich mir seit langem mal wieder den ersten Teil von *der Pate* gegönnt. (Einfach immer wieder ein cooler Film)
Heute zieh ich mir meine zweite DVD aus der Schublade und hau mal den zweiten Teil rein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2015)

Dreckiges Gold


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

Indiana Jones Teil 2


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Mai 2015)

Avengers 2 10/10

Also ich bin Fan, deshalb war das sowieso fest eingeplant und mMn ist der Film für alle, die den ersten Teil mochten, etwas, wo man absolut nichts falsch macht. Legt überall noch eine schippe drauf und hat Action ab der ersten Minute.
Auch wieder Marveltypisch humoristische und epische momente, das können die einfach Der Grundgedanke der Story ist in meinen Augen sehr spannend und hat durchaus sehr viel Potenzial, dass dann natürlich nicht abgerufen wurde. Insgesamt steuert der Film bereits klar in Richtung Infinity Wars hin (auf die freu ich mich jetzt schon  ) Von daher gilt auch wie immer, sitzen bleiben nach den Credits


----------



## jamie (2. Mai 2015)

Der große Gatsby (2013)

Nach dem mir schon von mindestens 'nem Dutzend Mädels davon vorgeschwärmt wurde, musste ich ihn mir mal ansehen. Und er hat definitiv starke Momente, aber es gab dann doch einige Dinge bei der filmischen Umsetzung, die mich arg gestört haben. Z.B. diese moderne Musik in einen Film, der in den Zwanziger Jahren spielt zu packen. Dieses Cross-Over der zwei Kulturen. Es bleibt das Gefühl, dass der Vintage-Touch nur als rechtfertigende Hülle für popkulturelle Dekadenz missbraucht wird. Damit geht der größte Teil der Atmosphäre sausen und es lenkt den Fokus des Films vom Wesentlichen ab.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2015)

Indiana Jones Teil 3


----------



## loewe0887 (3. Mai 2015)

Pathfinder


----------



## kero81 (3. Mai 2015)

Kingsman 6,5/10

6,5 auch nur wegen dem "Lisbelnden".  Ansonst nur ne 5, fand ihn nicht so besonders gut. Einmal angucken reicht...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2015)

Unter Beobachtung


----------



## Jabberwocky (3. Mai 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Kingsman 6,5/10
> 
> 6,5 auch nur wegen dem "Lisbelnden".  Ansonst nur ne 5, fand ihn nicht so besonders gut. Einmal angucken reicht...


Tatsache?? Empfand ihn als einen der besten Filme die ich in letzter Zeit gesehen habe. Wirklich schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht 


Tusk  4/10
ähm... was soll man dazu noch sagen


----------



## Matriach (3. Mai 2015)

Scarface kommt heute als nächstes dran.


----------



## Kinguin (3. Mai 2015)

Who Am I
Fand den gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2015)

Serpico


----------



## Jabberwocky (4. Mai 2015)

Wish I Was Here  7/10
Anfangs nicht einfach Zach Braff ernst zu nehmen 

Taffe Mädels  5/10
Ziemlich das selbe wie Bad Boys und fand diese schon nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Captn (4. Mai 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow 8/10

Überraschend gut


----------



## loewe0887 (4. Mai 2015)

Who am i war wirklich nicht schlecht.

Habe gestern Southpark der Film geschaut. Wieder mal ....


----------



## Niza (4. Mai 2015)

Avengers 2 - Age of Ultron komme gerade aus dem Kino

Verdiente 10/10

Ein paar Lustige Szenen sind auch wieder drinne.

Und viel viel Action.

Und im Abspann kommt wieder eine Szene, also nicht zu früh rausgehen

PS:
Habe jetzt auch die erste Staffel von Agents of shield Zuende gesehen.
Finde sie super 10/10
Und kann sie nur jedem Empfehlen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## stoepsel (5. Mai 2015)

Gerade Interstellar gesehen - DVD  Version. Lockere 9,5/10 Punkten 

Danach noch Automata geguckt - lockere 4/10 Punkten also, nicht so dolle ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2015)

Dieser Mann weiß zuviel


----------



## Abufaso (5. Mai 2015)

Grand Budapest Hotel. Witzig gemacht, sehr unterhaltsam und schön anzuschauen. Zudem die ein oder andere tolle schauspielerische Leistung  
8/10


----------



## TankCommander (5. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen wieder einmal verschiedene Harry Potter Filme angesehen:

- Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch
- Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix
- Harry Potter und der Halbblut Prinz


----------



## Matriach (5. Mai 2015)

Heute kommt mal wieder ein Klassiker ---> Heat


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2015)

Sperrfeuer auf Quadrat 7


----------



## orca113 (6. Mai 2015)

Book of Eli

6/10 hat mir gut gefallen aber eindeutig noch Potential


----------



## Jabberwocky (6. Mai 2015)

The Divide  8/10
Wirklich geniales Postapokalyptisches Szenario. Gerade die Charakterentwicklung von Milo Ventimiglia gefällt mir sehr gut.

The Counselor  7.5/10
Der Anfang zieht sich ein wenig hin aber gen Schluss wirds dafür umso böser 

The Avengers - Age of Ultron  9/10
Natürlich mit ein paar Szenen die man sich hätte sparen können aber im Allgemeinen einfach nur sehr unterhaltsam und viel viel Action  Gefallen haben mir auch ein paar untypische Szenen die eher an einen Horrorfilm erinnern als an einen Marvel


----------



## Rolk (6. Mai 2015)

Enders Game

6/10

Ich fand den Film nicht schlecht, aber überbewertet. An einem guten Tag würde ich vielleicht auch 7/10 geben, mehr aber nicht.


----------



## TankCommander (6. Mai 2015)

Hangover 3 

     4/10 Punkte

Der Zweite war schon nicht so toll, aber der dritte ist nur noch Mist!


----------



## chewara (6. Mai 2015)

Kingsman: The Secret Service
08/10 hat mir echt gut gefallen!


----------



## Zeus18 (6. Mai 2015)

Gestern Nachmittag Fluch der Karibik den ersten Teil.

8-10


----------



## Niza (6. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Gestern Nachmittag Fluch der Karibik den ersten Teil.
> 
> 8-10



Der erste ist und bleibt mMn  einfach der beste Fluch der Karibik teil.

Die anderen Teile können einfach nicht mithalten mit dem ersten.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Mai 2015)

Niza schrieb:


> Der erste ist und bleibt mMn  einfach der beste Fluch der Karibik teil.
> 
> Die anderen Teile können einfach nicht mithalten mit dem ersten.
> 
> ...



Full ack! Beim dritten Film war ich echt kurz davor aus dem Kino zu gehen. War sooooo mies eh.
Bisher wollte ich in meinem Leben nur zwei mal vorzeitig aus dem Kino.
Einmal beim 3. Fluch der Karibik und bei Gone Girl letztens.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2015)

Ich fand Teil 2 und 3 noch in Ordnung, spätestens mit dem 4. wurde es nur noch pure Geldmacherei seitens Disney.

@T.: _Shining_ - ungekürzte Fassung 8,5 - 9/10


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Mai 2015)

Die ersten 3 sind echt super, aber beim letzten ging es so etwas Berg ab. Trotzdem habe ich  mir den 4 Teil auf Blu-Ray geholt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Die ersten 3 sind echt super, aber beim letzten ging es so etwas Berg ab. Trotzdem habe ich  mir den 4 Teil auf Blu-Ray geholt.



Bitte beim Thema bleiben.
B2T : Con Air


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2015)

*Avengers: Age of Ultron - 8/10*

Nettes Popcorn Kino, kommt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz an den ersten Teil heran.


----------



## Amon (7. Mai 2015)

Full Metal Jacket
Apocalypse Now Redux
Platoon

Hatte meinen Vietnam Tag.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Z2Xpj64Z2w


----------



## orca113 (7. Mai 2015)

Gestern irgendwas mit Reeker.

Rise of The Reeker.

5/10 naja ganz ok. So Typischer Horrorkram mit so einem Mörder auf der Jagd nach Menschen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2015)

Star Wars - Krieg der Sterne


----------



## Cleriker (7. Mai 2015)

Joe, der Galgenvogel. 8/10 

Das Ende und die erzählteile zwischendurch wirken merkwürdig, sind aber trotzdem interessant gelöst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2015)

Final Destinastion I + II wobei ich Teil 1 8 und dem 2. 8,5 gebe.
Saints and Soldiers III " Battle of the Tanks " 8,5 / 10 ( nicht übertrieben oder billigste Attrappen )


----------



## makrogame (7. Mai 2015)

Avengers: Age of Ultron geiler Film


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2015)

Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2015)

Universal Soldier - Ich sag mal 6,5/10 
Eigentlich bietet er genau das was man erwartet, kommt aber trotzdem altbacken rüber. Früher hat er mir besser gefallen.


----------



## TankCommander (8. Mai 2015)

Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 1

Die Filme kann man sich immer und immer wieder ansehen! 

Denke mal in 3- 4 Jahren werden weitere Filme zur Harry Potter Welt gedreht. 
Guckt euch Star Wars an, da wird es vorgemacht wie es geht. 
Herr der Ringe wurde durch der Hobbit ergänzt.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2015)

HP und HdR sind genauso wie der Hobbit Buchverfilmungen. (Der Hobbit wurde übrigens vor den HdR-Büchern veröffentlicht).

JK Rowling hat klar gesagt, dass kein echter Roman mehr kommt (höchstens noch in Form von Kurzgeschichten).

Außerdem fand' ich persönlich jetzt die HP-Filme ab Teil 3 verglichen mit den Büchern relativ unterirdisch.


----------



## ich558 (8. Mai 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich fand Teil 2 und 3 noch in Ordnung, spätestens mit dem 4. wurde es nur noch pure Geldmacherei seitens Disney.
> 
> @T.: _Shining_ - ungekürzte Fassung 8,5 - 9/10



Sie gehen die Meinungen auseinander ich finde Teil 4 als den zweit besten Teil, da dieser wieder eher vom Stil her wie Teil 1 ist 

@T: Ich freue mich auf Fast 7 heute


----------



## rackcity (8. Mai 2015)

Conjuring - die heimsuchung
8/10, top


----------



## ferdi1982 (8. Mai 2015)

Layer Cake


----------



## Dustin91 (8. Mai 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerdem fand' ich persönlich jetzt die HP-Filme ab Teil 3 verglichen mit den Büchern relativ unterirdisch.



Ohja! Die Charakterzeichnung war auch völlig fernab der Buchvorlage, damit es beim Publikum besser ankommt.
In irgendnem Teil sagt die McGonagall im Film einen Zauberspruch, damit sich diese Steinkrieger bewegen oder so (Schutz vor den Todessern glaub).
Und dann sagt sie danach wie so ein kleines Kind "Diesen Zauberspruch wollte ich schon immer mal sagen, höhöhö (sinngemäß)".
Also als ob sie so ein verspieltes Kind wäre, was aber einfach mal gar nicht zu ihrem Charakter, wie er im Buch gezeichnet wird, passt.
Bei der Szene hab ich mir echt an den Kopf gelangt und einfach nur OMG gedacht....


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2015)

Am allerschlimmsten finde ich Dumbledore, dessen Version in den Filmen - haups. ab Teil 3 - ein kompletter Widerspruch zum Original ist.
Ich sag' nur "HAST DU DEINEN NAMEN IN DEN FEUERKELCH GEWORFEN!?"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2015)

Ein Kamel im wilden Westen


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2015)

Gott vergiebt, wir beide nie! 8/10


----------



## MagisterMarc (8. Mai 2015)

The Social Network (2010)
7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2015)

Der letzte König von Schottland 7,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2015)

… denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun


----------



## ich558 (9. Mai 2015)

Fast 7

Jo also ich fand ihn verdammt unterhaltsam. Ok oft musste man lachen wegen den total übertriebenen und unrealistischen Stunts aber dafür waren sie zumindest gut gemacht 
Fand die Aktion Momente und die emotionalen Sequenzen stellten einen tollen Kontrast da und ließen den Film dadurch nicht langatmig werden. Der ständige Bezug, dass Freunde und Familie vor allem anderen stehen ist super rüber gekommen (noch besser wenn man die vorherigen Teile noch in Erinnerung hat)
Auch der trockene Humor der Teile gefällt mir 

Und das Ende.... einfach mega episch besser hätte man es nicht machen können. Man merkt, dass man den Film wirklich zu Rhren Pauls gemacht wurde selbst wenn sein Tod natürlich auch zum finanziellen Erfolg geführt hat.
Meine Freundin hat geflennt was was heißen mag, da sie noch keinen Fast Teil gesehen hat und sonst keine Action Filme mag

9,5/10


----------



## Kinguin (9. Mai 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Am allerschlimmsten finde ich Dumbledore, dessen Version in den Filmen - haups. ab Teil 3 - ein kompletter Widerspruch zum Original ist.
> Ich sag' nur "HAST DU DEINEN NAMEN IN DEN FEUERKELCH GEWORFEN!?"



Ich fand die Filme auch nie so gut wie die Bücher,aber dennoch unterhaltsam bzw ganz ok.
Die Verfilmungen kommen sowieso nur selten an die Originale ran. ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2015)

So ist es halt, der Film ist bestenfalls ein Extrakt des Buches und eben nicht alles was sich gut liest passt auch in einem Film und umgekehrt.

Walking Tall 10 / 10 und Gregs Tagebuch 3 7 / 10


----------



## The_Rock (10. Mai 2015)

Nightcrawler - 9/10 

Interstellar 10/10
 Einer der besten Filme der letzten Jahre. Gibts leider viel zu selten.
 Hab ihn zwar schon seit nem guten Monat hier rumliegen, aber 3 freie Stunden sind manchmal garnicht mal so leicht aufzutreiben. Jetzt im Nachhinein hätte er aber ruhig noch länger dauern können


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2015)

Muss ich mir doch wohl endlich Interstellar ins Haus holen?


----------



## The_Rock (10. Mai 2015)

Ist allerdings nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Geht schon hart an die Fantasie-Grenze. Ein Film hält sich halt nicht immer an physikalische Gesetze 
Oder anders gesagt: Wenn "Odyssey 2001" die Mutter wäre und "Event Horizon" der Vater, dann wäre "Interstellar" das Kind davon. Wenn du mit den "Eltern" nichts anfangen konntest, solltest du das Kind auch meiden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2015)

Ich geh das Risiko ein.
In der Zwischenzeit war Godzilla ( 2010 ) angesagt gewesen, hoffe doch das der aktuelle Teil das noch Toppt.


----------



## rum (10. Mai 2015)

Interstellar
Gute Story, gute Schauspieler, guter Streifen!
8/10


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

Fast and Furious 7.
Völlig übertrieben und teilweise doch sehr fragwürdige Story.
Wenigstens hatte er ein schönes Ende und ich rede da nur von den letzten 2-3 Minuten.
Hat mich persönlich sehr berührt, aufgrund des Todes von Paul Walker.
Wird sehr wahrscheinlich der letze Teil sein den ich mir angeguckt habe, im Kino aber definitiv.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2015)

Shanghai Knights 8/10 Jackie Chan kann es einfach  Keine 10/10 weil manche Stellen keinen Sinn machen, wenn die Leute auf dem Feuerwerksboot erledigt wurden, wie kann es sein das es weiter Feuerwerke gibt?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2015)

8 Millionen Wege zu sterben


----------



## Abufaso (11. Mai 2015)

The Game - 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2015)

Salt mit A. Jolie


----------



## TankCommander (11. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht lieber morgen

Interessanter Film nach einer Buchvorlage.  Für mich ist der Film ein Drama und keine Komödie wie bei Netflix gelistet. 
Kein Film für nebenbei, da muss man schon dabei sein. 
Emma Watson bzw. Hermine hatte eine Rolle....


----------



## Rolk (11. Mai 2015)

Godzilla

5/10

Lahmarschige Story mit mittelmässigen Schauspielern und die üblichen Logiklöcher dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Hat mich nicht gerade umgehauen der Film.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Mai 2015)

Baymax - Riesiges Robowabohu  

7/10


----------



## orca113 (11. Mai 2015)

Taken 2

7/10 unterhaltsam aber kommt nicht an Taken 1 ran.


----------



## Abufaso (11. Mai 2015)

Constantine. Nicht so mein Fall, sehr abgefahren mit Lucifer höchstselbst, unzähligen Dämonen und einem eiskalte Keanu Reeves. Ich vergebe 5/10 für die Actionszenen und Effekte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2015)

Helden der Nacht 7 /10 und die Thomas Crown Affäre 7 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2015)

Beverly Hills Ninja - Die Kampfwurst


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Mai 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Beverly Hills Ninja - Die Kampfwurst



Und wie ist der Film denn so?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2015)

Linda Lovelace - Pornostar


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2015)

Species


----------



## Spielecastle (12. Mai 2015)

Blade


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2015)

Her mit Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (13. Mai 2015)

Menace II Society


----------



## feder19 (13. Mai 2015)

Auch Her mit Joaquin Phoenix, kannte ich bis zu dem Tag an dem ich ihn gesehen habe noch gar nicht und war echt positiv überrascht!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Universal Soldier - Ich sag mal 6,5/10
> Eigentlich bietet er genau das was man erwartet, kommt aber trotzdem altbacken rüber. Früher hat er mir besser gefallen.



Die "I'm all ears!" Szene bleibt dennoch Kult!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Man on Fire"

  Hat sich über die Jahre hinweg zu einem meiner Alltimefavoriten  entwickelt... Ein hervorragender Denzel Washington und eine bezaubernde  Dakota Fanning verleihen diesem Selbstjustizrachekracher die nötige  Würze. Hier ist man einfach vollstens auf der Seite des einsamen Wolfes,  der, ein letztes Mal losgelassen von der Kette, kurzen Prozess mit  schmierigen Kindesentführern macht.

 Das einfühlsame Ende ist dann die Krone obendrauf.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

Ich bin ein Fan von Dakotas Schwester.
Daher hat JJ Abrams Film "Super 8" bei mir auch eine 8,5/10 bekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2015)

Die Schadenfreundinnen 7 / 10, kommt erst spät in Fahrt. Da wäre vom Thema mehr drin gewesen


----------



## Amon (13. Mai 2015)

Gezwungenermaßen Shades of Gray....ich erspare mir dafür eine Wertung abzugeben.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Gezwungenermaßen Shades of Gray....ich erspare mir dafür eine Wertung abzugeben.



Habe ehrlich gesagt nie den Hype um diesen Film verstanden,besonders bei Frauen nicht.
Vielleicht ist der Roman tiefsinniger,aber der Film war einfach nur dämlich.
Ich meine die Protagonisten verliebt sich einen Typen,der eigentlich ein komplett gefühlskalt ist,sie wird praktisch "gekauft" von ihm und zur bedingungslos hingebenden Sklavin gemacht,und das findet man interessant?

@Topic
die Schadenfreundinnen,ganz ok insgesamt,muss sagen Kate Upton ist schon eine ganz Hübsche


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2015)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2015)

Sharknado...nach 40 Minuten abgebrochen.
Nicht der schlechteste den ich je gesehen habe, aber gut ist er auch nicht.
3/10


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Mai 2015)

Die Troublemake und Banana Joe, beides alte Filme aber Bud Spencer und Terrence Hill waren einfach super, beide Filme 10/10 Schade das sie keine Filme mehr machen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2015)

Die Unerschrockenen


----------



## Wendigo (15. Mai 2015)

Die Eisprinzen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Troublemake und Banana Joe, beides alte Filme aber Bud Spencer und Terrence Hill waren einfach super, beide Filme 10/10 Schade das sie keine Filme mehr machen


Wobei Troublemaker schon ziemlich in kitschig abdriftet.

Inspektor Gadget 1 + 2, mit hängen und würgen 6 / 10


----------



## TankCommander (16. Mai 2015)

Die Schlacht der fünf Heere     8/10 P.

Ich kann die Teilweise schlechte Kritik nicht verstehen, mir hat's gefallen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

Herz aus Stahl


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Die Schlacht der fünf Heere     8/10 P.
> 
> Ich kann die Teilweise schlechte Kritik nicht verstehen, mir hat's gefallen.


Den werde ich mir nachher auch mal in die Netzhaut brennen.

Im Westen nichts Neues


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ihr euch noch an den Sommer 1989 erinnern, als eine noch nie  dagewesene Welle der Begeisterung ob der ersten richtigen  Batmanverfilmung wie ein flirrender Fiebertraum über die Welt schwappte?  Ich war 11 und schon seit Kleinkindbeinen an infiziert mit Batman und  dessen grandiosem Universum, also ging hiermit für mich ein Traum in  Erfüllung...

 Dies ist jetzt 26 Jahre her, unglaublich, mir kommt  es immer noch vor wie gestern... Grandiose Setdesigns. DAS mit Abstand  coolste Batcar aller Zeiten - jede Szene  in denen es auftaucht, ist einfach nur zum Niederknien. Jack  Nichsolson spielt ihn nicht, er IST der Joker. Den Schlussteil in der immer mehr ramponierter werdenden Kathedrale  feiere ich ohne Ende, atmosphärisch, düster, kafkaesk... aber auch  grell, unterhaltsam und witzig, ohne krampfhaft verkopft wirken zu  wollen.

Ja, ich mag die Nolan'sche Trilogie auch sehr, aber  dieser Startschuss hier, jener legte den Grundstein. Wird mich immer zu  begeistern wissen.
 "You ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight?" Jacks ungläubige Miene dabei, kurz vor seinem Ableben = Unbezahlbar.


----------



## Wendigo (16. Mai 2015)

Pitch Perfect 2

Die ersten 30 min sind wirklich lahm. Dennoch nimmt der Film mit der Zeit Fahrt auf.
Fazit: Der Film ist gut, aber schwächer als der erste Teil.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Mai 2015)

Ja, der Batman war gut und ja... er war auch der beste!
Deinen Text kann ich so wie er hier steht unterschreiben.
Volle Punktzahl.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2015)

Rio Bravo


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. Mai 2015)

Ein Herz aus Stahl 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2015)

The Keeper


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Mai 2015)

96 hours taken 3  9/10


----------



## The_Rock (17. Mai 2015)

Who am I  7.5/10

Insgesamt recht unterhaltsam


----------



## duke999 (17. Mai 2015)

Herz aus Stahl (Fury) - 6,5/10
Teilweise recht absurd und lächerlich. Soll teilweise auch historisch nicht ganz korrekt sein. Aber an der Atmosphäre gibts nichts auszusetzen, auch ist er durchweg unterhaltsam.

Elysium - 7/10 
Besser als erwartet. Solider SiFi-Streifen.

The Killing - 9/10
US-Remake von "Kommissarin Lund - Das Verbrechen". Absolut sehenswert. Eine Krimireihe allererster Güte.
Zusehen für lau auf Netflix. Probemonat sei Dank


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2015)

Cobbler - Der Schuhmacher


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2015)

Verschollen : 9/10

Habe den Film jetzt das dritte mal gesehen und wurde immer noch grandios unterhalten. Top Tom Hanks!


----------



## The_Rock (17. Mai 2015)

Let's be Cops  6.5/10

Da war mehr drin gewesen. Trotzdem ganz ok.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2015)

Die Brücke von Arnheim


----------



## MOD6699 (18. Mai 2015)

Kingsmen - 8/10 besser als erwartet


----------



## The_Rock (18. Mai 2015)

Die Welle 9/10

Ist damals irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen. Erinnert stark an "Das Experiment"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2015)

Das Tribunal 8 / 10


----------



## cerbero (18. Mai 2015)

Redirected 7,5 / 10

"What the **** is a Lithuanian Weedding"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2015)

Die Bestimmung - Divergent


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2015)

Nachts im Museum 3 7 / 10, so langsam hat man alles gesehen und zu viele Wiederholungen. Man hätte mehr daraus machen können da die Story es ja anbot.


----------



## labernet (18. Mai 2015)

Non-Stop 7.5/10

<3 Liam Neeson


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Mai 2015)

labernet schrieb:


> Non-Stop 7.5/10
> 
> <3 Liam Neeson



Hätte der Film besser gehen können oder.........


----------



## loewe0887 (19. Mai 2015)

Non Stop verdient ne 9 /10. So ein geiler Film


----------



## Rolk (19. Mai 2015)

Schneller als der Tod

8/10

Ich bin eigentlich kein grosser Western Freund, aber dieser Film schafft es locker in den oberen Bereich meiner All-Time Hitliste.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2015)

3 Days To Kill


----------



## ich558 (19. Mai 2015)

Game of Thrones Staffel 5 Episode 6

Leck mich war das ein heftiges Ende  Aber das macht die Serie irgendwie auch wieder aus


----------



## chewara (19. Mai 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Game of Thrones Staffel 5 Episode 6
> 
> Leck mich war das ein heftiges Ende  Aber das macht die Serie irgendwie auch wieder aus



Oh ja !


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2015)

Draft Day


----------



## jamie (19. Mai 2015)

Lone Ranger

Naja, teilweise ganz unterhaltsam, aber nicht überwältigend...


----------



## Zeus18 (19. Mai 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Game of Thrones Staffel 5 Episode 6
> 
> Leck mich war das ein heftiges Ende  Aber das macht die Serie irgendwie auch wieder aus



Ist dann mit der 6 Episode komplett Schluss oder wie?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ist dann mit der 6 Episode komplett Schluss oder wie?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ 
B2T : Home Sweet Hell


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Mai 2015)

Wrong Cops


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2015)

Sniper : Legacy


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Mai 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Game of Thrones Staffel 5 Episode 6
> 
> Leck mich war das ein heftiges Ende  Aber das macht die Serie irgendwie auch wieder aus



Ich warte noch, bis Staffel 5 komplett ist und schau dann alle im Marathon  Das Warten ertrage ich sonst nicht 

Star Wars VI 10/10


----------



## ich558 (20. Mai 2015)

Ich bin erst ab Staffel 3 zu GoT gekommen. War super soviele Folgen gleich hintereinander zu sehen 
Oder bei Walking Dead wars das selbe. Da kommt man viel besser mit


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Mai 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich bin erst ab Staffel 3 zu GoT gekommen. War super soviele Folgen gleich hintereinander zu sehen
> Oder bei Walking Dead wars das selbe. Da kommt man viel besser mit



So wars bei mir auch  3 Staffeln GoT in 2 Wochen weggesuchtet


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Mai 2015)

Hab mit "Orange is the new black" angefangen - 8/10 echt ganz witzig und meiner Meinung nach die beste Frauenserie die ich jemals gesehen habe.


----------



## TankCommander (20. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mir die Tage nochmals die SPIO-Fassung von Evil Dead 2013 angesehen ohne nervende Freundin. 

Eigentlich finde ich den Film nicht schlecht! Klar das Original ist Legeeeeeeeendär (Barny Stinson) 

Mich würde die Fassung des Film interessieren, die nicht in den US Kinos gezeigt wurde. 
Ich glaube dabei handelt es sich um eine Uncut Version. 
Schade


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Mai 2015)

> Mich würde die Fassung des Film interessieren, die nicht in den US Kinos gezeigt wurde.
> Ich glaube dabei handelt es sich um eine Uncut Version.
> Schade


Richtig, die Uncut ist auf dem Index. -.-


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Mai 2015)

cuting und index sind das sinfreieste der welt...-.-
is ne verschandelung der kunst des filmes


----------



## T'PAU (20. Mai 2015)

Das Schicksal ist ein mieser Verräter  8/10

Wollte ich erst gar nicht sehen, gut das ich's doch getan hab!


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2015)

Die letzte Staffel _Mad Men_.

Immer schade, wenn eine Serie die man so lange verfolgt hat, plötzlich vorbei ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2015)

Mom's Night Out


----------



## Kinguin (21. Mai 2015)

Never Back Down 1+2

Sind recht simpel vom Aufbau her ,aber ich mag trotzdem solche Filme


----------



## Jabberwocky (21. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Never Back Down 1+2
> 
> Sind recht simpel vom Aufbau her ,aber ich mag trotzdem solche Filme


Joa die Kampfszenen waren doch schon ziemlich nice 

Hot Tub 2  7/10
Noch blöder als der erste Teil aber ich fands doch ziemlich witzig.

Into the Woods  8/10
Ich bin zwar kein riesen Musical Fan, aber die Geschichte ist wirklich sehr schön erzählt und die Kulisse passt auch sehr gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2015)

San Andreas Quake - Los Angeles am Abgrund


----------



## Kinguin (22. Mai 2015)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Joa die Kampfszenen waren doch schon ziemlich nice
> 
> Hot Tub 2  7/10
> Noch blöder als der erste Teil aber ich fands doch ziemlich witzig.
> ...



Wenn du Kampfszenen liebst, dann The Raid 2 gucken  (wenn auch OverThe Top)
Letztens auch Warrior geguckt, ist auch mal ein Fight Film mit mitreißender Story, finde den klasse.


----------



## Jabberwocky (22. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wenn du Kampfszenen liebst, dann The Raid 2 gucken  (wenn auch OverThe Top)
> Letztens auch Warrior geguckt, ist auch mal ein Fight Film mit mitreißender Story, finde den klasse.


Hab ich gesehen, hat mir auch gut gefallen, auch wenn es vielleicht ein Stück zu brutal war. Warrior habe ich schon länger auf der Liste aber irgendwie immer wieder verschwitzt, schön dass du mich daran erinnerst 

Batman und Batmans Rückkehr  10/10
Für mich einfach immer noch DIE Batman Filme schlechthin. Auch wenn Micheal Keaton in seinem unbeweglichen Kostüm kaum angsteinflössend ist Die Kulisse und Atomsphäre (Tim Burton sei Dank) ist einfach Top und sowohl der Joker als auch der Pinguin sind legendär


----------



## FrozenEYZ (22. Mai 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Das Schicksal ist ein mieser Verräter  8/10
> 
> Wollte ich erst gar nicht sehen, gut das ich's doch getan hab!



Den hab ich vor einiger Zeit auch gesehen, fand den ebenfalls sehr sehenswert


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Mai 2015)

Die Liga der Aussergewöhnlichen Gentleman 8/10 Gute Mischung aus Vergangenheit und Sci-Fi.


----------



## Rolk (22. Mai 2015)

Interstellar

Ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig, würde zu ner 8/10 tendieren.


----------



## labernet (22. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Hätte der Film besser gehen können oder.........



wie meinen?



loewe0887 schrieb:


> Non Stop verdient ne 9 /10. So ein geiler Film



naja, ne 8 vllt noch, aber 9 ist es nicht ganz.

@topic: 

Ex Machina 9/10 

richtig geiler film


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2015)

Hart am Limit und Biker BoyZ


----------



## Jabberwocky (23. Mai 2015)

Fast and Furious 7  4/10
Der schlechteste von allen. Der Film strotzt nur so vor Lächerlichkeit und die schauspielerische Leistung der Darsteller lässt auch zu wünschen übrig. Allen voran der Diesel, welcher einfach vom Anfang bis zum Schluss versagt.
Der Vorgänger wurde wenigstens noch von Gina Carano aufgewertet 



Spoiler



Das traurigste am Film war, dass Statham es nicht geschafft hat die ganze Crew auszulöschen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

Thunderbirds, die Serie kommt trotzdem besser weg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

Der Regimentstrottel mit Jerry Lewis.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Mai 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> An einem Freitagabend



Ist das der Name des Films oder ist das ein Kommentar auf eine Filmbewertung?


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Mai 2015)

Ich vermute weder noch. 

Gestern Abend Fluch der Karibik 1.    9-10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

Blade I in der schönsten Fassung



> Gestern Abend Fluch der Karibik


Gab es bei mir nur aus der Flasche


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2015)

St.Vincent 8/10 
Finde Murray ja eh schon gut, aber in dem Film ist er echt top!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2015)

12 Years a Slave


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2015)

Last Night war ja mal wieder Spookie, The Fog " Nebel des Grauens " ( Original )


----------



## The_Rock (23. Mai 2015)

12 Years a Slave - 6/10

Viel zu langatmig für meinen Geschmack. Ansonsten aber kein schlechter Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2015)

Zwischen Welten


----------



## The_Rock (24. Mai 2015)

Extraterrestrial - 3/10

Der is selbst fürn B-Movie richtig schlecht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2015)

Jack Reacher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

Christine und Bruchreif


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (25. Mai 2015)

Am Sonntag bist du tot 7,5/10
Guter Film 
In manchen Szenen echt gutes Bild

Unbroken 8/10

Sehr Guter Sound ! Und die Story gefällt mir persönlich sehr !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

Scotty, Energie. Star Trek Marathon da bekommt die Enterprise richtig Meilen auf den Tacho


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Mai 2015)

War gestern in Mad Max: Fury Road. 
Finde es schwer eine Wertung abzugeben irgendwie. 3D war wieder mal unnötig. Aufnahmen waren gut und die Musik meist auch.
Aber irgendwie war der Film einfach nichtssagend. Story ist halt so gut wie keine da und das Bisschen an Story lässt einen irgendwie nicht richtig mitfiebern.
Den Platz in den Top 30 der Top 250 Filme der IMDB hat er mMn definitiv nicht verdient.


----------



## Seabound (25. Mai 2015)

Django unchained und Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter

Beide sehr gut!


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Mai 2015)

Lets be cops 9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

Dracula - Tot aber Glücklich


----------



## Zeus18 (25. Mai 2015)

Beverly Hills Cop I          7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2015)

Beverly Hills Cop 1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

Da schaue ich lieber das Wort zum Sonntag


----------



## Amon (25. Mai 2015)

Und das ist meist auch zum gruseln.


----------



## MOD6699 (26. Mai 2015)

Gone Girl - 8/10 Gar kein schlechter Film von Fincher auch wenn man es mögen muss, dass der Film sich ab der Hälfte teilt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da schaue ich lieber das Wort zum Sonntag



Nicht zum Dienstag 
B2T : Beverly Hills Cop 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2015)

Lissi und der wilde Kaiser

Wozu gibt es Recorder?


----------



## Jabberwocky (26. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dracula - Tot aber Glücklich


Wie ich die Brooks Filme liebe. Gehört neben Monty Python zu den wichtigsten Sammlungen 

Ex Machina  9/10
Hat mir sehr gefallen. Wobei mir die KI Umsetzung in Chappie noch eine Spur besser gefallen hat. Von wegen Baby Stadium etc. 
Zur Ernsthaftigkeit des Films hat es jedoch gut gepasst und der Schluss ist genau nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2015)

Bad Ass 3


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2015)

Trust ?/10

Clive Owen finde ich gut. Er kommt in dem Film auch authentisch herüber, was ich von seiner Frau, oder Tochter nicht behaupten kann. Die Frau ist eine bessere Statistin und die Tochter schwankt für meinen Geschmack zu stark von einer Szene zur nächsten. Vielleicht verhalten sich pubertierende Töchter in den USA ja tatsächlich so und ich empfinde das nur falsch. Interessant ist der Film auf jeden Fall. Zu einer finalen Wertung durchringen, kann ich mich aber nicht.


----------



## Mottekus (27. Mai 2015)

Ex Machina 6/10


----------



## TankCommander (27. Mai 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Bad Ass 3



Gibts schon Bad Ass 3?

Kenne gerade mal den Trailer von 2! 

Bad Ass 1 hatte mir sehr gut gefallen. Wobei das Ende mit den Bussen von Red Head stammt.
Es wurden Original Szenen aus Red Head in Bad Ass eingefügt. Ob man das dann noch 
als B-Movie deklarieren kann ist mir unklar. Trotzdem hat mir Bad Ass 1 super gut gefallen. 

Lets be Cop's gestern gesehen! 7/10 P.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2015)

Louis und seine verrückten Politessen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2015)

Glimmerman


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2015)

Godzilla 2014


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2015)

Der staubt bei mir gerade ein, liegt seit Wochen ungesehen hier rum.

Exit Wounds


----------



## GeneralGonzo (28. Mai 2015)

Krieg der Eispiraten

Nach langem mal wieder auf DVD geschaut. Geniale Perisflage auf die Science Fiction Filme der 70er und 80er !


----------



## Abufaso (28. Mai 2015)

Top Gun. Ziemlich "coole" Rolle des Kampfpiloten und gleichzeitigen Frauenhelden, die Tom Cruise da in seinen jungen Jahren spielt.
Paar nice Kameraaufnahmen sind dabei und die funky Faltermeyer Filmmusik nimmt dem Fliegen zwar etwas die Seriosität, Highway to the Dangerzone entschädigt dafür aber umso mehr. 
9/10 für echt gute Unterhaltung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2015)

Hinter feindlichen Linien


----------



## marvinj (29. Mai 2015)

Oceans Eleven
Macht auf BluRay schon was her, und der Film hat Klasse


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Mai 2015)

Fack you Göthe.   4 - 10

Der Film ist nicht so mein Ding


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2015)

Königreich der Himmel


----------



## Cleriker (29. Mai 2015)

Schwerter des Königs 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2015)

Kaktus Jack


----------



## Kinguin (29. Mai 2015)

Warrior - super der Film


----------



## Captn (30. Mai 2015)

Drive, könnt ich immer wieder gucken .
Allein schon der Soundtrack ist einfach großartig.


----------



## alexq (30. Mai 2015)

The Green Mile  10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2015)

Torpedomänner greifen an


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2015)

Schöne Bescherung 11/ 10


----------



## Juanfang (30. Mai 2015)

gestern ......SAN ANDREAS.....   8/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Mai 2015)

Kung Fury!
Sehr geiler Scheiß!


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. Mai 2015)

Project Almanac

8 / 10


----------



## The_Rock (30. Mai 2015)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Kung Fury!
> Sehr geiler Scheiß!



Kann ich so unterschreiben 

P.S.: Wer den Film nicht kennt: Den kann man sich kostenlos auf Youtube anschauen, dauert etwa 30 Minuten. Ein über Kickstarter finanzierter Film, der im 80er Jahre Style alles mögliche parodiert


----------



## Jabberwocky (30. Mai 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Fack you Göthe.   4 - 10
> 
> Der Film ist nicht so mein Ding


Versteh auch nicht wieso der so gehypt wurde. Die übertriebene Darstellung der Kids war mehr peinlich als lustig.

Warrior  9/10
Wirklich guter Film und ausnahmsweise werden hier sogar noch realistische Kampfszenen geboten 

Movie 43  7.5/10
Ordentlich abgedreht, trifft genau meinen Geschmack  Am meisten hat mich erstaunt, dass man für so einen Film eine solche Starbesetzung aufbieten konnte


----------



## T'PAU (30. Mai 2015)

Ender's Game 6/10

Irgendwie wie die Hautfarbe des Hauptcharakters: blass!
Und das Ende irgendwie abgehackt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

Ein Goldfisch an der Leine, klassischer golden Oldie


----------



## marcus022 (31. Mai 2015)

Schaue gerade "Der talentierte Mr. Ripley". Das Original mit Alain Delon (Nur die Sonne war Zeuge) ist besser finde ich. Wirkt subtiler.




CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Drive, könnt ich immer wieder gucken .
> Allein schon der Soundtrack ist einfach großartig.





Spoiler



Den habe ich letztens beim sappen entdeckt. Er lief aber schon etwas und war bei der Stelle wo er (wahrscheinlich) seinen ersten Job macht. Die Atmosphäre wie er nachts durch die Straßen fährt und das ohne Soundtrack. Man hört nur den Motor und Umgebungsgeräusche. Ja das hat mir gefallen. Danach hab ich ausgemacht logischerweise


----------



## cerbero (31. Mai 2015)

Run all Night 
5/10
Wird Zeit das Nesson seine Rente beantragt, das Schema wird zu durchschaubar.

Barely Lethal
1/10 
Dont - gruselig schlecht. Wofür Samuel L. Jackson seinen Kopf überall hinhält...


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (31. Mai 2015)

☺ Kung Fury ! ☺


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2015)

Indian Jones 1


----------



## The_Rock (31. Mai 2015)

John Wick 7/10

War aber definitv mehr drin gewesen. Wirkt am Ende etwas zerfahren.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

Fighting - ganz guter Film,gibt aber bessere Fightfilme


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2015)

Olympus Has Fallen - Die Welt in Gefahr


----------



## Metalic (1. Juni 2015)

White House Down 6/10

Ganz unterhaltsam um ihn einmal zu sehen. Gegen Ende wird er mir einfach zu "amerikanisch". Ein junges Mädchen schwenkt die Flagge des Präsidenten, die Jetpiloten missachten dann ihre Befehle um die Geiseln nicht zu töten (als wenn ein Ami jemals NICHT auf den Abschussknopf drücken würde...)... Wird einfach zu schmalzig und das Happy End ist einfach viel zu happy


----------



## Obilankenobi (1. Juni 2015)

Transformers: Ära des Untergangs 6,5/10

Knallt mir schon fast zuviel


----------



## JaniZz (1. Juni 2015)

Gone girl. 
8-10

Nicht schlecht,  sehr spannend.

Leider ein paar Logik Lücken. 

Schauspieler gut gewählt.


----------



## MOD6699 (1. Juni 2015)

Exodus 3D - 6/10


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Juni 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Olympus Has Fallen - Die Welt in Gefahr





Metalic schrieb:


> White House Down 6/10
> 
> Ganz unterhaltsam um ihn einmal zu sehen. Gegen Ende wird er mir einfach zu "amerikanisch". Ein junges Mädchen schwenkt die Flagge des Präsidenten, die Jetpiloten missachten dann ihre Befehle um die Geiseln nicht zu töten (als wenn ein Ami jemals NICHT auf den Abschussknopf drücken würde...)... Wird einfach zu schmalzig und das Happy End ist einfach viel zu happy



Ich war damals im Kino um Olympus Has Fallen zu schauen und in der Vorschau kam ein Trailer zu White House Down 
Da haben dann im Kino nur alle "wtf?" gedacht, weil die Filme sich so ähnlich sind 

Ich habe gestern auch Olympus Has Fallen geschaut und letzte Woche (Amazon) White House Down.
Muss sagen, dass mir Olympus Has Fallen, wegen des ernsteren Grundtenors, besser gefällt.


----------



## marvinj (1. Juni 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich war damals im Kino um Olympus Has Fallen zu schauen und in der Vorschau kam ein Trailer zu White House Down
> Da haben dann im Kino nur alle "wtf?" gedacht, weil die Filme sich so ähnlich sind
> 
> Ich habe gestern auch Olympus Has Fallen geschaut und letzte Woche (Amazon) White House Down.
> Muss sagen, dass mir Olympus Has Fallen, wegen des ernsteren Grundtenors, besser gefällt.



Bei OhF kommt auch definitiv mehr "Tod" rüber. Soll heißen, man sieht tatsächlich Verluste, vorallem auch zivile Opfer, was die ganze Sache deutlich anspannt. Wenn man beide Filme mitm Jahr Abstand guckt, sind sie dennoch unterhaltsam


----------



## Zybba (1. Juni 2015)

Wolverine - Weg des Kriegers

5/10?
Hab ich aber auch in etwa so erwartet.
Typisches Popcorn Kino.


----------



## TankCommander (1. Juni 2015)

Taken 3 

  6/10 P.


----------



## alexq (1. Juni 2015)

Sleepers 10/10:daumen::daumen:


----------



## Abufaso (1. Juni 2015)

Crank 2. So ein abgefuckter Scheiss  9/10


----------



## maseywald (1. Juni 2015)

Hab mir jetzt The Zero Theorem angeschaut, vielleicht lags am englischen Dialekt, unter Anderem von Christoph Waltz(^^), aber der Film hat mich zu 100% mit einem Fragezeichen über den Kopf sitzen gelassen


----------



## Jabberwocky (1. Juni 2015)

Einmal mehr
Idiocracy  8/10
Einfach immer wieder herrlich und die Parallelen werden immer deutlicher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2015)

Ein Pyjama für zwei


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2015)

Die im Dreck krepieren


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juni 2015)

The Transporter 9/10 
Der war noch nicht so übertrieben und abgedreht wie die Nachfolger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2015)

Quax, der Bruchpilot


----------



## JoM79 (2. Juni 2015)

Amazing Spiderman, war besser als erwartet und definitiv besser als Spiderman 1-3.
7/10
Vorher noch Zombie Apokalypse, 4/10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2015)

The Loft


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (2. Juni 2015)

The Gambler Bluray

Film 7,5/10 Bin Mark Wahlberg Fan aber ich  muss sagen das Drehbuch wurde bisschen versaut und etwas zu lang gezogen  dennoch kann der Streifen an manchen stellen überzeugen keinesfalls ist  der Film sooo schlecht wie er bei IMDB zb bewertet wird no way.

Bild  8/10 Der Film wurde mit ner ARRI ALEXA XT Camera gedreht was man auch  in manchen Szenen gut sehen kann an der hohen Schärfe ansonsten ist das  Bild eher blass und flach manchmal gehen die dunklen anzüge auch minimal  ins graue ansonsten Job getan !

Ton 7/10 Dolby Digital wieder  mal..Geschwätz Dialoge hört man gut verständlich ..ist halt ein Dialog  reicher Film. Die Musik kommt auch gut klar an Hintergrundgeräusche kann  man ebenfalls gut heraus differenzieren

Project Almanac Bluray
Film 9/10  Mag ScFi Filme sehr grade mit der Thematik die im Film behandelt wird  zwar viele Logiklöcher hier und da fehler aber sonst gut !
Bild 7/10 Feines Korn ansonsten eigt ganz in ordnung Found Footage halt aber deutlich besser als andere FF Filme
Ton 7/10 Leider nur Dolby Digital 5.1 aber gute Räumlichkeit und ab und and guter Score

On the Job BluRay
Film 7/10 Hat was ! Fesselnder Thriller !
Bild 6/10 Durchschnitts Bild
Ton  8/10 Guter Sound ! Stimmen gut hörbar die Hintergrundkulisse hört man  ebenfalls gut und ist reich an details                                        

John Wick - Bluray

Film 8/10 Ich mag das Genre in dem sich der  Film bewegt und es wurde viel realistisch dargestellt keine zu großen  Schußlöcher etc.Keanu spielt die Rolle meiner meinung nach auch sehr gut  son art Rächer Film einfach sau cool !
Bild 7/10 In manchen Passagen  echt gutes Bild aber manchmal wurde einfach zu viel Stil mittel benutzt  und die fokussierung war ab und an komisch 
Ton 8/10 Ton gefiel mir sehr Die Schüsse klangen gut der Hintergrund wurde auch gut hörbar gemixt 

Also kann denn nur empfehlen


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juni 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Amazing Spiderman, war besser als erwartet und definitiv besser als Spiderman 1-3.


Also das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen.

Fand' Tobey Maguire als Peter Parker besser, außerdem brachten die Raimi-Filme das Comicfeeling besser rüber.


----------



## dnz (2. Juni 2015)

Gone Girl - 8,5/10

Sehr spannend, auch wenn das Ende doch irgendwie unbefriedigend war.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2015)

Erbarmungslos


----------



## longtom (3. Juni 2015)

San Andreas 

Für jemanden mit Schlafstörungen absolut Empfehlenswert .


----------



## RickGrimes (3. Juni 2015)

96Hours Taken 3 - finde, bisher der schwächste Teil von allen: kein Exkurs in ein anderes Land   Kann man sich aber trotzdem mal angucken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2015)

Mr. Hobbs macht Ferien


----------



## Jabberwocky (3. Juni 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen.
> 
> Fand' Tobey Maguire als Peter Parker besser, außerdem brachten die Raimi-Filme das Comicfeeling besser rüber.


Sehe das genau umgekehrt. Garfield gefällt mir um einiges besser als Mauire und gewisse 80er Jahre Klischees der Raimi-Filme waren richtig lächerlich (der Gut aussehende Quarterback hackt auf dem kleinen Streber rum) Zudem passt der junge Cast mMn besser zu Spiderman.

Jupiter Ascending  7/10
Die Bildgewalt war super. Die Story akzeptabel, nur der ganze schnulzensch**** hat mir nicht gepasst. Die Surfstiefel sahen mMn auch ziemlich lächerlich aus, ansonsten ganz gute Unterhaltung.


----------



## Nulpe (3. Juni 2015)

> Amazing Spiderman, war besser als erwartet und definitiv besser als Spiderman 1-3.


Wollte auch nur mal meinen Senf dazu geben und fande Tobey viiiiiel besser...
in Amazing Spiderman kams immer so kuenstlich rueber mit den 'Witzen' und der 'Coolness' D:

Aber jedem das seine. Schlecht sind se auch nicht :>

Kill the Bosses 2 9/10
Dieser ****-bj-Humor mit den beiden jasons und Sesuechtige Aniston ist sooo witzig.


----------



## LaK0r (3. Juni 2015)

Merke gerade ich muss wieder ins Kino  (wobei aber eig nichts besonderes läuft).
Ich habe mir zuletzt Mad Max angeschaut und muss sagen ich war schwer angetan. Ich verstehe das der Film nicht jedermanns Sache ist, aber mir hat er SEHR gut gefallen. So viele Kleinigkeiten haben mich begeistert! Nur das Ende hätte ich lieber anders gehabt . Kann den Film trotzdem weiterempfehlen!

9/10

Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2015)

Nulpe schrieb:


> Wollte auch nur mal meinen Senf dazu geben und fande Tobey viiiiiel besser...
> in Amazing Spiderman kams immer so kuenstlich rueber mit den 'Witzen' und der 'Coolness' D:
> 
> Aber jedem das seine. Schlecht sind se auch nicht :>
> ...



Naja, ist halt subjektiv.
Kill the Boss 2 fand ich teils ziemlich langweilig, meine Frau ist sogar bei der Hälfte des ersten Teils ausgestiegen.

Nolans Batman Trilogie.
1: 7/10
2: 9/10
3: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2015)

Ein Fremder ohne Namen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2015)

Cool Money und Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Bunny_Joe (4. Juni 2015)

Kung Fury - 4/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bS5P_LAqiVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Naja, selbst für eine 80er Parodie ist's eher einfach random zusammengewürfeltes Retrozeug. 
Veranschaulicht aber die Schwäche der 80er Actionsfilme: Der Held hat keine echte Hindernisse, er meistert alles problemlos.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (4. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder Pulp Fiction 

9/10
Der Film ist vom Humor her einfach nur genial


----------



## RickGrimes (4. Juni 2015)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Sehe das genau umgekehrt. Garfield gefällt mir um einiges besser als Mauire und gewisse 80er Jahre Klischees der Raimi-Filme waren richtig lächerlich (der Gut aussehende Quarterback hackt auf dem kleinen Streber rum) Zudem passt der junge Cast mMn besser zu Spiderman.
> 
> Jupiter Ascending  7/10
> Die Bildgewalt war super. Die Story akzeptabel, nur der ganze schnulzensch**** hat mir nicht gepasst. Die Surfstiefel sahen mMn auch ziemlich lächerlich aus, ansonsten ganz gute Unterhaltung.



Konnte auch nicht an der Spinnenmann-Diskussion vorbei ohne meine Gedanken zu äußern: für mich trifft der Begriff "Hipster-Remake", wie er auch im Honest Trailer auf YouTube parodiert wird, den Nagel auf den Kopf. Er ist sehr gut gemacht - keine Frage! Aber der Fokus liegt mMn viiieeel zu sehr auf Oscorp und der Wissenschaft.


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (4. Juni 2015)

Stretch Bluray

Film 7/10 Witziger Film mit paar bekannten Rollen kann man einmal gucken
Bild 7,5/10 Ordentliches Bild oft gute Schärfe
Ton 8/10 Guter Sound Überwiegend Dialoge

#Zeitgeist Bluray

Film 8,5/10 Richtig guter Film kann ich nur empfehlen ! Trauriger Drama..Viele Wahrheiten über die heutige Zeit 
Bild 9/10 Farbenfrohes Bild Überdurchschnittliche Schärfe ! Lange nicht mehr so ein gutes Bild gesehen 
Ton 7/10 Dolby Digital..Zum Glück größtenteils Dialoge die werden auch entsprechend sauber rausgepustet

Akira Bluray

Film 9/10 Die Story ist genial ! Athmosphäre bombastisch ! Anime vom feinsten ! Unterhaltet gut 
Bild 8/10 ausgewogener Kontrast Viele Details insgesamt sauberes Bild dafür das der Streifen so alt ist Hut ab
Ton 8/10 Gute Dynamik frontlastig viele Dialoge insgesamt auch hier guter Sound für so ein alten Film

San Andreas Kino 3D

Film 7/10 so lala ein Film zum Kopf ausschalten  einmal gucken reicht ! 2012 etc Schiene halt
Bild 8/10 Kinos haben meiner meinung nach heutzutage kein gutes Bild mehr. Effekte wurden gut gemacht hier und da sieht man das übertrieben CGI
Ton 8,5/10 GuteSurroundkulisse kracht hier und da lauter Film alles geht kaputt nicht viel anders als bei 2012


----------



## The_Rock (4. Juni 2015)

St. Vincent  8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2015)

The Good Lie - Der Preis der Freiheit


----------



## Rolk (5. Juni 2015)

Dark Stone - Reign of Assassins
5/10

Space Prey - Der Kopfgeldjäger
7/10

Million Dollar Baby
10/10

Gran Torino
9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2015)

Zwei wie Pech und Schwefel


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2015)

Godzilla - final wars


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Space Cowboys


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2015)

Der Leopard


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juni 2015)

Spaceballs 7/10 Mega blöd, aber trotzdem sehr lustig.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2015)

John Wick 7/10.


----------



## Niza (6. Juni 2015)

Elysium 8/10 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Spaceballs 7/10 Mega blöd, aber trotzdem sehr lustig.



Spaceballs finde ich einfach genial .

Möge der Saft mit euch sein .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2015)

Lissi und der Wilde Kaiser 6/10 ist schon witzig zwischendurch aber Bully hat bessere Filme.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2015)

Die Geschichte vom Brandner Kaspar ( Bully mal richtig kauzig )


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2015)

Schuh des Manitou 8/10 toller Film und voller witziger Szenen trotzdem kommt es mir so vor als ob der Film aus einer längeren Fassung zusammengeschnitten wurde. Habe die Extra Large Version gesehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juni 2015)

Zwischendurch: Neues vom Wixxer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2015)

John Wick


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (7. Juni 2015)

Taxi Driver (1976)


----------



## freezy94 (7. Juni 2015)

White House Down (na ja, ging so)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2015)

Winnetou 1


----------



## The_Rock (8. Juni 2015)

The Kings of Summer 6/10

Gute Idee mittelmäßig umgesetzt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

Ultraviolet


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Juni 2015)

Mad Max Fury Road - 9/10

Etwas skeptisch wegen der hohen IMDB Wertung, jedoch ohne Erwartungen ins Kino gegangen und äußerst positiv überrascht worden.
Über den gesamten Film hinweg gibt es Action und Spannung - kaum eine ruhige Minute vergeht. Visuell beeindruckend und sehr schön abgefahrene (verrückte) Charaktere und Fahrzeuge! Keine möchtegern Comedy-Einlagen oder Schnulzen.
Auch Tage später habe ich immer wieder an diverse Szenen aus dem Film denken müssen - das passiert (leider) selten. 
Seit langem mal wieder richtig gute Unterhaltung im Kino.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2015)

Hercules: The Thracian Wars


----------



## Exception (8. Juni 2015)

Book of Eli,  via Netflix.

Ich gebe 7 von 10 Punkten,  aber nur weil mich das Setting anspricht. Der Film selber hat ein paar Schwächen.  Man sollte ihn aber mal gesehen haben.


----------



## MOD6699 (8. Juni 2015)

Kung Fury 8/10 must have! 

Frage: Schon jemand "A World beyond" /"Tomorrowland" gesehen?


----------



## Imperat0r (8. Juni 2015)

The Loft 9/10
The Gambler 8/10


----------



## Performance-Gaming (8. Juni 2015)

Who am I Kein System ist Sicher/Elyas M’Barek/Tom Schilling/Antoine Monot Jr (Technik von saturn und andere...) 8/10


----------



## TankCommander (8. Juni 2015)

- Bad Asses 

- The Interview ==> 6/10 P.


----------



## Jabberwocky (8. Juni 2015)

Niza schrieb:


> Elysium 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mel Brooks rockt einfach  Der wilde wilde Westen ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen 

Fighting  6/10
Die Story war tiptop. Die Kämpfe sind zwar realistisch aber sehr schlecht geschnitten. In Erwartung an gute Kampfszenen wurde ich leider vom Film eher enttäuscht.


----------



## Abufaso (8. Juni 2015)

The Butterfly Effect.

Irgendwie... Abgef*ckt. Und entweder der soll so verwirren oder ich brauch noch ein paar Minuten um die Tragweite des Endes zu begreifen. 

Gibt von mir 6/10. Vorerst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juni 2015)

Jackie Chan ist Nobody


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juni 2015)

Abufaso schrieb:


> The Butterfly Effect.
> 
> Irgendwie... Abgef*ckt. Und entweder der soll so verwirren oder ich brauch noch ein paar Minuten um die Tragweite des Endes zu begreifen.
> 
> Gibt von mir 6/10. Vorerst.



Habe diesen Film noch nie begriffen der macht für mich einfach keinen Sinn, habe ihn damals in der Schule gesehen und alle fanden ihn gut ausser ich.  

Goofy Der Film, 7/10 ist eine nette Vater/Sohn Geschichte aber ich bin schon zu alt für solche Filme deshalb weniger Punkte weil der Film für mich einfach nicht viel Inhalt bringt. Die Figuren sind anatomisch sowieso unmöglich und viele Szenen auch, bin wirklich zu alt für solche Filme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2015)

Flucht durch die Berge


----------



## Robbster77 (9. Juni 2015)

Honig im Kopf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juni 2015)

Die Pinguine von Madagaskar


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2015)

Duell im Atlantik


----------



## Jabberwocky (10. Juni 2015)

Kill the Boss 2  6/10
Ein paar ziemlich witzige Szenen aber die Dummheit gewisser Charakteren hat wirklich Nerven gekostet  fand den ersten Teil besser

Mortdecai  8.5/10
Habe sehr wenig erwartet und wurde umso positiver Überrascht. Die Figur des Mortdecai ist urkomisch und beim Würgreflex konnte ich nur noch


----------



## marcus022 (10. Juni 2015)

John Wick 1/7
Equalizer ist besser und der ist schon schlecht

Grasgeflüster 5/7

Chiko 3/7

Hollywood Cops 7/7


Ich bewerte ab jetzt nur noch mit sieben Punkten. Machts mir einfacher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juni 2015)

Godzilla ( akt. Teil ) 6 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2015)

Texas Chainsaw


----------



## godless.prayer (11. Juni 2015)

Jupiter Ascending...

Heilige ******* is das ein mieser Film! Die Effekte sind echt genial, die Charaktere und die Story einfach nur brachialer Bullshit... Ich glaube, die wollten sowas wie Fifth Element schaffen und sind damit grandios gescheitert. Dem Hauptantagonisten wollte ich in jeder Szene, in der man ihn auch nur gesehen hat, direkt mit meinem Auto ins Gesicht fahren, so sehr hat mich sein Overacting aufgeregt. Wenn ich da an Leeloo oder Ruby oder Korben Dallas odder Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg denke und die mit den Charakteren aus Jupiter Ascending vergleiche... Ach, eigentlich kann man die nicht vergleichen!


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Juni 2015)

The Butterfly Effect.

Irgendwie... Abgef*ckt. Und entweder der soll so verwirren oder ich brauch noch ein paar Minuten um die Tragweite des Endes zu begreifen. 


Er kann halt in die Vergangenheit reisen. Ändert er etwas kommt der "Butterfly Effect" zum tragen und er verschlimmbessert immer alles (so wie bei Life is strange). Ende kennste ja, er nimmt das kleinere Übel um niemanden zu verletzen, dass will ich hier jetzt nicht spoilern. Meiner Meinung der einzige Film in den man Ashton Kutcher ernst nehmen kann, zumindest von denen die ich kenne mit ihm.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2015)

Planet der Affen - Revolution, ich fand den doch nur relativ durchwachsen und mittelmäßig


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Planet der Affen - Revolution, ich fand den doch nur relativ durchwachsen und mittelmäßig



Ich fand den einfach nur lächerlich und ich hab vor lauter Lachen im Kino sogar geheult 
Ein Affe, der mit 2 Sturmgewehren auf einem Pferd durchs Feuer reitet....


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Juni 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich fand den einfach nur lächerlich und ich hab vor lauter Lachen im Kino sogar geheult
> Ein Affe, der mit 2 Sturmgewehren auf einem Pferd durchs Feuer reitet....



War mein Highlight des Films  Passend dazu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqnWjflHobM&index=25&list=PL86F4D497FD3CACCE 10/10


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (11. Juni 2015)

In den Straßen der Bronx  ==> Absolute Empfehlung von mir !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VGHzTTs5tOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juni 2015)

Jurassic World.

Und der Film ist allen Unkenrufen zuvor zum Trotz wirklich gut gemacht und verneigt sich mehrmals im Film vor dem 1 Teil.
Auch die Effekte sind super gemacht.

Anschauen lohnt sich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2015)

Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest


----------



## Zybba (12. Juni 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> verneint


verneigt?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> verneigt?


Ups sry, natürlich.
Gleich mal ausgebessert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2015)

Straßen in Flammen


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Juni 2015)

Der Diamantencop


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2015)

Frank, Dean & Sammy tun es


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2015)

The Cutter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2015)

Der kleine Drache Kokosnuss


----------



## Rolk (14. Juni 2015)

Bank Job

7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juni 2015)

Der Hobbit " Die Schlacht der 5 Heere "


----------



## T'PAU (14. Juni 2015)

The Signal 7/10
Am Ende dann doch zu _abgehoben_ (im warsten Sinne).


----------



## Captn (14. Juni 2015)

Jurassic World 8/10 

Hat mir echt gut gefallen. Aber die USK-Freigabe sollte man nochmal überdenken .

Hier und da gab es einige unlogische Stellen und genre-typische Klischees. Das hat mich aber weniger gestört.


----------



## Abufaso (14. Juni 2015)

Monty Python's Life of Brian.

Hat etwas gebraucht um in Schwung zu kommen, aber dann wurds britisch, sehr britisch. Geilomat  Mal anders als die abgedroschenen Komödien heutzutage. Und wie er religiöse Anhänger darstellt fand zumindest ich humorvoll  
9/10


----------



## clown44 (14. Juni 2015)

Alarmstufe: Rot 2  8,5/10


----------



## marcus022 (15. Juni 2015)

Der Schakal 6/7 

Forrest Gump 6/7 Da hat ihm doch tatsächlich Russel Crowe den dritten Oscar weggeschnappt

edit: Die Behauptung ist falsch. Er hat den Oscar für FG bekommen, den zweiten infolge wohlbemerkt. Für seine Rolle in Cast Away war er ebenfalls für den Oscar nominiert, nur Maximus war größer..


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2015)

The Interview 7,5/10


----------



## Amon (15. Juni 2015)

Die Blechtrommel

9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2015)

Die Tribute von Panem " Mockingjay " Teil 1


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Juni 2015)

Der siebte Sohn - 6/10 war ok. Evtl. auch zu schlecht bewertet allgemein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2015)

Dracula Untold


----------



## orca113 (15. Juni 2015)

Pakt der Wölfe

6/10 unterhaltsam aber extreme Fehler und Lücken logischer Hinsicht.


----------



## Jabberwocky (15. Juni 2015)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Monty Python's Life of Brian.
> 
> Hat etwas gebraucht um in Schwung zu kommen, aber dann wurds britisch, sehr britisch. Geilomat  Mal anders als die abgedroschenen Komödien heutzutage. Und wie er religiöse Anhänger darstellt fand zumindest ich humorvoll
> 9/10


Sie wars sie wa... Er wars er wars  Mein persönlicher Lieblings Monty Python 

Drive  8/10
Hat mich sehr überrascht. Habe wegen dem Trailer einen Dreck a la Fast & Furious erwartet und wurde stattdessen mit einem inhaltlich guten Film belohnt  Seit "The Place Beyond the Pines" gefällt mir Ryan Gosling sehr gut und auch hier hat er mich überzeugt.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Juni 2015)

Gestern John Rambo 3/10

Nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. Juni 2015)

Poltergeist 3D im Kino

Bewertung fällt mir schwer. Ich sage mal 6,5/10

Ich kenne das Original, von daher war die Handlung vorhersehbar. 3D und Effekte ganz gut gemacht, Schauspieler ok.
Hatte mir aber dennoch mehr davon versprochen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2015)

> Gestern John Rambo 3/10


Man kann darüber streiten aber ich fand genau diesen Teil mit am Besten.

08 / 15 Teil 1 10 / 10


----------



## ich558 (16. Juni 2015)

Game of Thrones Staffel 5 Episode 9 und 10

Die 5 Staffel hat mir allgemein wieder sehr sehr gut gefallen. Aber die letzten 2 Episoden waren einfach nur episch. (Vorallem die 9te; in der Arena; dieser eine Moment wo wohl jeder breit gegrinst hat als die Rettung kam ) 
In Episode 10 ist dann soviel passiert.  Viele wurden getötet. Und selbst eine Person, mit der man sonst nie Mitleid habe kann tat mir hier ziemlich leid. Ayra gefällt mir auch immer besser. Dieses kleine Mädl haut richtig rein 
Ich finde aber diese Episode hätte besser 30min länger sein sollen, da keine Handlungsstrang beendet wurde sondern viel zu viel für ein Staffelfinale offen gelassen worden ist.
Ich dachte zb auch, dass ein dickes Battle zwischen den Weißen Wanderen stattfinden wird.

Alles in Allem aber 10/10

Auch wenn die Schlussszene wirklich traurig war...


----------



## Zeus18 (16. Juni 2015)

Ja die 5 Staffel gefällt mir auch recht gut, bis jedenfalls zur 7 Episode, denn danach fand ich das echt  bedauerlich das Cersei ins Gefängnis kam. 

8/10.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2015)

The World's End 6/10.
Wie ich finde der schlechteste Teil der Blood and Ice Cream Trilogie.


----------



## ich558 (16. Juni 2015)

Naja ich fand das sehr geil. Immerhin sieht sie in eine völlig andere Welt geworfen. Kein Luxus und keine Macht mehr 
Spannend wird es wie es mit ihr weitergeht. Ist sie nun ein emotionales Wrack, das sich verkriecht oder holt sie zum Gegenschlag aus? Mit Hilfe des "Berges" (kleiner Spoiler) gibts halt kräftige Unterstützung.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. Juni 2015)

Jurassic World 8/10

War ganz nice - irgendwie wurde Jurassic Park (der erste Teil) etwas aufgewärmt).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Gestern John Rambo 3/10
> 
> Nicht so mein Ding.



Hast Angst gehabt, der Film ist erst auch ab 18 
B2T : Green Street Hooligans 3


----------



## makrogame (16. Juni 2015)

ich schaue gerade Glücksritter.

Schon 100x gesehen, aber immer wieder gut


----------



## T'PAU (16. Juni 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Hast Angst gehabt, der Film ist erst auch ab 18


Wobei die FSK18-Version noch geschnitten ist. In der Uncut-Fassung ist's gegen Ende doch schon ein übertrieben brutales und ekliges Gemetzel! 

Oblivion (mal wieder) 9/10
Mit dem besten Soundtrack der letzten Jahre imho!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2015)

Mad Max 1


----------



## Rolk (17. Juni 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Gestern John Rambo 3/10
> 
> Nicht so mein Ding.



Den habe ich auch noch nie bis zum Ende ausgehalten, weil einfach zu schlecht.

Mal wieder IP Man
9/10


----------



## Mottekus (17. Juni 2015)

Jurassic World

7,5 /10

ich denke er könnte mir in 2D besser gefallen. Allgemein gefallen mir Filme in 3D weniger als in 2D. Kann also sein das ich nachbewerte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juni 2015)

Die Feuerzangenbowle


----------



## euMelBeumel (18. Juni 2015)

Mad Max Fury Road, zum zweiten Mal.

Bis dato mMn der beste Film des Jahres. Kommt einer Borderlands Verfilmung ziemlich nah, sowohl vom Setting als auch auch von den Charakteren. Die Verfolgungsjagden sind die Besten, die ich je gesehen habe. Einfach Hirnaktivität etwas herunter regeln und offen sein für pure Action, das sind so die einzigen Voraussetzungen^^ Soundtrack ist super und die Story selbst gar nicht mal so Banane. Nur 3D hätten sie sich echt sparen können (und auch die Szenen, die es dann krampfhaft einsetzen), aber der Meinung bin ich eh sobald kein voll animierter Film abgeliefert wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2015)

Strange Blood


----------



## The_Rock (18. Juni 2015)

Automata 6/10

I Robot meets Postapocalypse. Aber viel zu langatmig für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2015)

Kückückskind


----------



## Abufaso (18. Juni 2015)

The Deer Hunter (Die durch die Hölle gehen). 
3 Stunden-Antikriegsfilm-Brummer. Spielt abwechselnd in Pennsylvania, Vietnam und Pennsylvania; dabei wird die Geschichte von drei jungen, eng befreundeten Männern erzählt, die sich freiwillig auf den Weg in den Vietnamkrieg machen.
Schnell wird ersichtlich, wie sehr der Krieg die drei psychisch und körperlich zerstört: Als sie wieder kehren, ist nichts wie zuvor - Robert de Niro schafft es noch nicht einmal mehr, seinem geliebten Hobby, dem Jagen, nachzugehen.

7/10 - ist der Ton immer so matschig oder liegt das an meiner schlechten Ausgabe?


----------



## PremiumToaster (18. Juni 2015)

Jurassic World - würde 7-8 von 10 Punkten geben, ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr unterhaltsamer Film


----------



## Niza (18. Juni 2015)

San Andreas.

Also mal der absolute Hammer. 

10/10 Punkten

Die 2 Stunden waren schneller um, als ich dachte.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (19. Juni 2015)

maze runner 5/10
nicht schlecht gemacht, aber ein einziges logikloch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juni 2015)

Tomb Raider I / II


----------



## -Kerby- (19. Juni 2015)

Der Club der toten Dichter 10/10
Robin Williams wird mir fehlen...

Freue mich auf seinen letzten Film!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

Der Greifer, Belmondo ist und war einer der Spitzenschauspieler.


----------



## thunderofhate (20. Juni 2015)

The fighters

Welch eine Zeitverschwendung. 1/10
Den Punkt gibts nur, weil Amber Heard seit 2006 die unangefochten hübscheste Schauspielerin ist und man sich immer über ihren Anblick freut, wo der Film an sich doch so extrem belanglos ist.


----------



## marcus022 (20. Juni 2015)

The Big Hit 

Läuft gerade, ich kenne ihn aber schon. Ich weiss trotzdem noch nicht ob es ein B-Movie ist oder ob er nur so aussehen soll. Trotzdem 6/7


----------



## Abufaso (20. Juni 2015)

Trading Places. Eddy Murphy  Obwohl ich finde, seine witzige Art kommt in manchen späteren Filmen (Beverly Hills Cop) besser zur Geltung. 
8/10


----------



## Metalic (20. Juni 2015)

Zurück in die Zukunft 8/10 

Seit Jahren mal wieder gesehen gestern Abend .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

> Obwohl ich finde, seine witzige Art kommt in manchen späteren Filmen (Beverly Hills Cop) besser zur Geltung.


Witzig? Albern, affig träfe es eher aus meiner Sicht.

Armour of God - Chinese Zodiac


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2015)

Angriff ist die Beste Verteidigung


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juni 2015)

The Watch 7/10 Den fand ich echt gut. Wenig quatsch, viel Spaß und ein paar gute Themen.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juni 2015)

Mr. & Mrs. Smith     8/10


----------



## duke999 (20. Juni 2015)

Whiplash - 9/10

Die letzten 10 Minuten sind episch!


----------



## alexq (20. Juni 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Jurassic World
> 
> 7,5 /10
> 
> ich denke er könnte mir in 2D besser gefallen. Allgemein gefallen mir Filme in 3D weniger als in 2D. Kann also sein das ich nachbewerte



Ich gebe 8,5/10.  Der Film hat mir gut gefallen und alles war schön animiert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juni 2015)

Portugal, mon Amour 6 /10 da der Film erst sehr träge in Fahrt kommt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2015)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfY2I7Ipyvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The_Rock (20. Juni 2015)

Million Dollar Baby 9/10

Den will ich schon seit Jahren gucken, aber irgendwie fand ich die Trailer immer so nichtssagend. Und jetzt wo ich ihn endlich geguckt hab... kommen mir die Trailer noch nichtssagender vor 
Egal, Film war super


----------



## Bunny_Joe (21. Juni 2015)

Leon - Der Profi (directors cut) 
9/10
Sehr fesselnde Story und herausragende Kameraführung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juni 2015)

Wir sind die Neuen


----------



## Abufaso (21. Juni 2015)

The Shining. Nie wieder Labyrinthe. 
9,5/10


----------



## Imperat0r (21. Juni 2015)

Million Dollar Arm 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2015)

Blackhat


----------



## The_Rock (21. Juni 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Blackhat*e*



Rassist! 
Aber geiler Verschreiber


----------



## orca113 (21. Juni 2015)

Gestern Knight and Day

6/10 war amüsant aber stellenweise war Cameron Diaz nervig


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. Juni 2015)

Gestern Abend Iron man 1 & 2 und heut morgen Iron Man 3  Ist mMn einfach so eine Rolle, die sie nie wieder mit wem anders besetzen und das gleiche Feeling rüberbringen könne, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine 10/10


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juni 2015)

Jupiter Ascending 6,5/10.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Juni 2015)

Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 2!

9/10


----------



## Lion4ire (22. Juni 2015)

Exodus - Götter und Könige
Der etwas andere Religionsunterricht  aber 1x anguggen kann man den schon.

7/10


----------



## Spreed (22. Juni 2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2015)

Austenland


----------



## Metalic (22. Juni 2015)

Jurassic World 6/10

War ganz unterhaltsam und ging auch gut los. Aber zum Ende hin passte für mich so einiges nicht ins Schema "böser Dino".
Schade, hätte für mich persönlich mehr erwartet.


----------



## frankydankydank (22. Juni 2015)

Die etwas anderes Cops! Sau lustig!


----------



## Abufaso (22. Juni 2015)

The Trip.
Zu viele britische Insider 
5/10


----------



## morsor (22. Juni 2015)

Der letzte film den ich geschaut habe ? wow gute frage aber ich bin der meinung es müsste "kung fury" gewesen sein [ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72RqpItxd8M ] und ich finden den film einfach irrsinnig witzig das ist trash genau wie er sein sollte von mir eine absolute empfehlung an jeden unter euch der trashige filme mag


----------



## labernet (22. Juni 2015)

Cowboy Bebop - Knocking on Heaven's Door 8/10

einfach noch ein geiler Film


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juni 2015)

Wall-E, die Story und der Ernste Hintergrund dahinter machen den Film mit den passenden Charakteren einfach gut.  Gebe 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2015)

Jarhead


----------



## Abufaso (23. Juni 2015)

Aye, Trainspotting 
9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2015)

Simson ist nicht zu schlagen


----------



## Fiftdey (23. Juni 2015)

Heute bin ich Samba 7/10


----------



## firewater12 (23. Juni 2015)

also ich hab mir Star Wars "eine neue Hoffung" angesehen und zwar in einer Minute.  

hier ist der link zum Gif: Star Wars Poster | your-foto.de

ist wirklich sehr sehr cool.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (23. Juni 2015)

World War Z am WE in der Glotze....naja, hätt eich besser erwartet: 5/10


----------



## orca113 (23. Juni 2015)

Gestern Jurassic World

7/10

Eigentlich super Unterhaltung für 2 Stunden. Guter Film der das ausgelutschte Thema von Dinos von Menschen gemacht und die Menschen nicht mehr Herr der Lage werden dennoch super unterhaltend rüber bringt. Außerdem charismatische Hauptdarsteller hat und noch dazu geniale Effekte und Aufnahmen.

Leider ziehe ich drei Punkte ab weil mich die Kinder/Jugenddarsteller in diesem Film extrem genervt haben weil sie einfach nur dämlich waren, beschissen gespielt haben und ihr Part total überflüssig war.

Ansonsten war ich froh ihn mir angesehen zu haben. Als Dino Fan sowieso


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2015)

Sadistico mit Clint Eastwood


----------



## marcus022 (23. Juni 2015)

American Beauty 6/7

Schaue gerade Breaking Bad Folge 5 1. Staffel.


----------



## loewe0887 (24. Juni 2015)

MAD MAX Fury Road.... und ich fand ihn recht cool....


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (24. Juni 2015)

Vergleichbar mit dem ersten Teil? Den finde ich einfach super, wenn auch einige Szenen heutzutage etwas seltsam anmuten.

Teil 2 war auch noch gut, aber "Jenseits der Donnerkuppel" war nicht mein Fall


----------



## xNeo92x (24. Juni 2015)

Austin Powers.

10/10
Einfach nur sau komisch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-uys6O_BJ-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2015)

Charleston – Zwei Fäuste räumen auf


----------



## Metbier (24. Juni 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy sky 3D


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juni 2015)

Der große mit seinem außerirdischen kleinen. 9/10

Eigentlich echt toll. Die ganzen Zeitraffer und Wiederholungs-Effekte wirken heutzutage aber echt albern.


----------



## Metbier (24. Juni 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der große mit seinem außerirdischen kleinen. 9/10
> 
> Eigentlich echt toll. Die ganzen Zeitraffer und Wiederholungs-Effekte wirken heutzutage aber echt albern.



Aber trotzdem guter Film, hab ich gestern Abend auch mal wieder geguckt


----------



## Jabberwocky (24. Juni 2015)

Jurassic World  5/10
Wären nicht die Dinos hätte der wohl keine Punkte bekommen. Die Hommage an den ersten Teil hat mir auch noch gut gefallen, aber ansonsten in Sachen Idiotie kaum zu übertreffen. Mit dem Motorrad durch den Jungel, ja ne is klar  Die Action am Schluss war zwar gut aber selten dämlich. Zudem ist er so überladen mit Animationen dass alles sehr künstlich wirkt. Im ersten Teil wirkte alles noch viel authentischer und besser gemacht. 
Ein Film von 1993... 

Mad Max - Fury Road  8/10
Actiongeladener gehts kaum  Dazu noch die geilen Fahrzeuge und der Gitarrist (Ich konnt nicht mehr )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2015)

28 Days later / Weeks later.  5 / 10


----------



## marcus022 (25. Juni 2015)

Blackhat, gerade so 5/7

Who Am I ist besser


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2015)

3 Türken & ein Baby


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der große mit seinem außerirdischen kleinen. 9/10
> 
> Eigentlich echt toll. Die ganzen Zeitraffer und Wiederholungs-Effekte wirken heutzutage aber echt albern.



Gerade mit diesen Teilen tue ich mich schwer.
Bei mir war es nach langer Zeit " Zwei Asse trumpfen auf "


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juni 2015)

Pacific Rim 6,5/10.
Ich mag halt grosse Roboter und grosse Viecher.
Ansonsten wäre es nur 4,5/10.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

96 Hours - Tak3n 7 / 10, ich hatte da doch etwas mehr erwartet


----------



## Abufaso (25. Juni 2015)

American Psycho. Hmmm. Hat jeder augenscheinlich zufriedene Broker Blutdurst? Ich glaube nun schon.  
7/10


----------



## Niza (26. Juni 2015)

Lego Star Wars - Die Padawan Bedrohung 9/10
Lego Star Wars - Das Imperium schlägt ins aus 8/10
Lego Star Wars - Die Yoda Chroniken 8/10

Einfach nur irgendwie cool und besonders lustig.

Ist was für klein und groß.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 96 Hours - Tak3n 7 / 10, ich hatte da doch etwas mehr erwartet



Was willst du da erwarten, war doch klar dass so ein Film mit jeder Fortsetzung irgendwann lächerlich wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2015)

The Fog - Nebel des Grauens


----------



## DerMega (26. Juni 2015)

@Matrix Killer: Und deine Wertung? Ich fand den ja iwie 1/10


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2015)

DerMega schrieb:


> @Matrix Killer: Und deine Wertung? Ich fand den ja iwie 1/10


Kommt wohl drauf an, welchen er gesehen hat, das Original (1980) war um eine ganze Ecke besser.


----------



## DerMega (26. Juni 2015)

@Two-Face:
Haben wir grade geklärt. Den 1980er hat er gesehen


----------



## Rekolitz (26. Juni 2015)

Jurassic Park von 1994 - bin nach dem Spielen von ARK: Survival Evolved richtig in den Retromodus gekommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juni 2015)

In 80 Tagen um die Welt mit Jackie Chan


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2015)

Der Mann mit der Todeskralle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

Der Querkopf


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2015)

Ach du lieber Harry


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2015)

Herrschaft des Feuers 7/10.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juni 2015)

Premium Rush 9/10
Ist genau mein Geschmack

und 

Resident Evil: Retribution 5/10

Der mit Abstand schlechteste Teil von allen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2015)

Devil's Due


----------



## MOD6699 (29. Juni 2015)

Jurassic World 3D - 6/10 gerade noch. Nach dem Ende wäre aber eine 5 angemessener.


----------



## jamie (29. Juni 2015)

The Bank Job

Recht unterhaltsam.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Juni 2015)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Jurassic World 3D - 6/10 gerade noch. Nach dem Ende wäre aber eine 5 angemessener.



Hab ihm eine 7 gegeben. War genau die Art von Hollywood-Popcorn-Familien-Unterhaltung, die man erwarten konnte (+ Dino-Bonus). Genau das verhindert jedoch auch eine höhere Wertung.
Und du hast Recht, das Ende war wirklich ziemlich miserabel: Überstürzt, unglaubwürdig, schnulzig und generell VIEL zu klischeehaft.
Nicht der schlechteste Jurassic Park


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2015)

Herz aus Stahl 7 / 10 mit 4 zugedrückten Augen


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Juni 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Herz aus Stahl 7 / 10 mit 4 zugedrückten Augen


und wie hast du den Film den gesehen wenn alle 4 Augen zugedrückt waren?


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2015)

Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle


----------



## alexq (29. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W5jqcNO0ZG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2015)

Die Hühneraugen habe ich fest zugehalten und mit den restlichen mal abwechselnd geblinzelt 

Nebenbei 96 Hours Taken I / II


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juni 2015)

Poltergeist = 5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2015)

A Nightmare on Elm Street 1


----------



## Jabberwocky (1. Juli 2015)

Jurassic Park  9/10
War wirklich überrascht wie viel noch mit Robotern und Puppen gearbeitet wurde, hatte das irgendwie anders in Erinnerung. 

Rushmore  8/10
Sehr witzige und charmante Geschichte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2015)

Nightmare II – Die Rache


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juli 2015)

Rocky 
(Zum bestimmt 150. Mal  )


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juli 2015)

und... wer hat gewonnen?


----------



## Damir (1. Juli 2015)

Jurassic Park war ganz gut!


----------



## addicTix (1. Juli 2015)

Tremors 1-3 

Ich liebe die Reihe einfach, freue mich schon auf den Teil 5 im Oktober 2015


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> und... wer hat gewonnen?





Spoiler



Creed natürlich. [emoji14]
Das ist ja das Schöne an den Teil. Das Ende ist unerwartet. ^^


----------



## maseywald (2. Juli 2015)

Taken 1-3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Kinguin (2. Juli 2015)

Taken 1 - meiner Meinung nach der beste 96 Hours Film


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2015)

Star Wars 1


----------



## marcus022 (2. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Premium Rush 9/10
> Ist genau mein Geschmack



Den habe ich vor kurzem erst entdeckt. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Resident Evil: Retribution 5/10
> 
> Der mit Abstand schlechteste Teil von allen.



 Ja. Chronologisch mit jedem Teil schlechter. Der Tiefpunkt dann im fünften Teil. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Taken 1 - meiner Meinung nach der beste 96 Hours Film



Es gibt sicher nur wenige Filme wo die Fortsetzungen den ersten Teil übertreffen.


----------



## Niza (3. Juli 2015)

Minions .

10 von 10

Ich liebe die Minions einfach 

Der Film war sehr sehr lustig.
Und die Story ist auch super.

Habe selten so viel bei einem Film gelacht wie bei dem.
Mit Ausnahme von Die Croods, der ist auch super lustig.

Zum Schluss nicht aus dem Kino gehen, es lohnt sich zu bleiben.
Im Abspann und nach dem Abspann kommt noch was.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Cleriker (3. Juli 2015)

Seit Iron Man geht doch schon niemand mehr früher, oder? 

Red riding hood 7/10 
Ich mag den Stil und auch die Tatsache, dass es so wenige Schauplätze gibt. Manche Szenen sind halt deutlich schwächer als andere, insgesamt ist der Film aber gut. Auf jeden Fall besser als Snowwhite and the Huntsman. Man bringt ihn schon nach wenigen Minuten nicht mehr mit Rotkäppchen in Verbindung, bis...
Ja, bis sie ihn mit Steinen füllen. In dem Moment fällt es einem erst wieder auf und man fragt sich, was passiert wohl in dem Kopf von dem Kerl, der dafür verantwortlich ist?!


----------



## ich558 (3. Juli 2015)

Ted 2
 Überraschend wirklich lustig und nicht schlechter als Teil 1  Ich viele lustige Anspielungen auf andere Filme. Die auf Jurassic Park 1 war zb echt geil 

Nur die nervige Tanzeinlage am Anfang nervte

8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2015)

Ender’s Game – Das große Spiel


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Juli 2015)

Jupiter Ascending

4/10.

Totaler Schrott.
Wusste ich aber vorher. 
Zur Unterhaltung taugt er, man darf halt nichts erwarten.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (3. Juli 2015)

mad max - fury road
7.5/10

echt ganz lustig, gut gemachte actionszenen


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2015)

Mad Max - 9/10
Jurassic World - 8/10
Baymax - 7/10
John Wick - 7/10


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2015)

Watchmen - Ultimate Cut (englisch) 9/10

schon zum 5. mal, grandiose Comicverfilmung, weit besser als das ganze Iron Man/Avengers-Durchschnittsgedöns der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juli 2015)

Ich einfach unverbesserlich 7/10 eigentlich ein guter Film aber der Bösewicht ist nicht wirklich böse und die meisten witzigen Szenen kommen von den Minions.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2015)

Sleepers


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2015)

Zum 2 mal geschaut 3 Türken & ein Baby


----------



## addicTix (4. Juli 2015)

Tremors 4 - Wie alles begann


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2015)

Riddick DC


----------



## daLexi (4. Juli 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow, ich mag Tom  darum 8/10


----------



## Kinguin (4. Juli 2015)

Captain Phillips - guter Film


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Captain Phillips - guter Film



Einer der geilsten Filme, die ich je im Kino gesehen habe. Habe mich an manchen Stellen kaum getraut zu atmen


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (5. Juli 2015)

taken 3
5/10
naja, schon der zweite teil zeigte, dass das prinzip 96 hours nur einmal funktioniert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2015)

Thunderbirds, war mal ganz nett als Realfilm aber die klassische Serie fand ich da schon besser


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2015)

Wir waren Könige


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Juli 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wir waren Könige



Ist der gut? Mein Mitbewohner schwärmt richtig davon, aber ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, den zu schauen.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Juli 2015)

Jurassic World

War erst skeptisch aber der Film war ganz ordentlich.
Nur die 12,50€ Eintritt mit 3D Zuschlag sind (so abgerockt wie das Kino zustandsmäßig ist) deutlich zu viel...


----------



## Kinguin (5. Juli 2015)

Jurassic World 
Fand den Film ganz ok bis gut,weiß nicht so komplett vom Hocker gehauen hat es mich nicht.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (5. Juli 2015)

Minions

Ganz lustig, aber reicht nicht an "Ich - einfach unverbesserlich 1 & 2" ran.

Nach dem Trailer hatte ich mir mehr davon versprochen.

Hätte auch irgendwann auf BluRay gereicht.


----------



## Abufaso (6. Juli 2015)

The Gambler. Gestern war das und ich kann mich kaum noch erinnern. 6/10 - denn das spricht nich wirklich für den Film. 

Birdman..das Drama über ein Theaterstück am Broadway. Ziemlich interessant, die Grenze zwischen dem geschauspielerten Ich und dem eigentlichen persönlichen Willen, der bewusst unterdrückt wird. 
7,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

The Expendables 3


----------



## Imperat0r (6. Juli 2015)

prakti.com 

10/10 Super Film. Witzig und amüsant. Schon lange nicht mehr so einen guten Film gesehen


----------



## Jabberwocky (6. Juli 2015)

Let Me In  8/10
Wie bereits beim Original war ich positiv überrascht. In diesem Fall weil es sich tatsächlich um ein gutes (trotz Hollywood) Remake handelt. Gewisse Szenen entsprechen beinahe 1:1 dem Original. Auch wenn mMn ein Remake völlig unnötig ist, hat es mir sehr gut gefallen. 
Empfehle aber trotzdem sich "So finster die Nacht" anzuschauen. Einen "süsseren" Horrorfilm gab es wohl noch nie


----------



## T'PAU (6. Juli 2015)

The Expendables 3 - Extended Director's Cut  7/10
Wie schon die anderen Teile (die grad die letzten Tage auf Sky liefen): Hirn ausschalten, reinziehen und vergessen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

Pitch Black


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2015)

Dinosaurier - Im Reich der Giganten


----------



## jens0r (6. Juli 2015)

Ted 2 10/10 
trifft genau mein Humor


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (6. Juli 2015)

fury 6/10
kein schlechter start, dann rutsche es stark ab und endete in totaler hollywood-idiotie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2015)

Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

Ich einfach Unverbesserlich


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2015)

Kaktus Jack mit Onkel Arnie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> Ich einfach Unverbesserlich



Teil 2. Ich liebe die gelben Tic Tacs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2015)

Brick Mansions


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2015)

Im Moment gerade so nebenbei Crocodile Dundee


----------



## Abufaso (8. Juli 2015)

Heute morgen: Taken 3. Echt unspektakulär und insgesamt ziemlich sch**sse.

Gerade eben: The Big Lebowski. Mein Tag wurde noch gerettet, Dude


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Juli 2015)

Terminator Genisys

Leider für mich insgesamt der schwächste Teil der Reihe.
Wer den Trailer noch nicht gesehen hat und sich aber demnächst den Film anschauen will, lasst es bleiben!
Der Trailer spoilert einfach so gut wie alles. 
Viele Fragen die man sich stellt werden genauso auch erst in den nächsten Teilen geklärt.
Man ist also genauso schlau wie zuvor...


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

Ist ja der Anfang einer neuen Trilogie.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist ja der Anfang einer neuen Trilogie.



Hätte das nicht schon der 4. Teil sein müssen?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

Der 4. Teil sollte damals eine neue Trilogie einrollen, ist aber total gescheitert, weil das Konzept nicht überzeugt hat.
Ob das heute besser ist, weiß ich aber nicht. 
Fakt ist aber, dass die nächsten 2 Teile kommen werden, Starttermine gibt es ja schon.
Wie sie die Geschichte weiter erzählen werden, weiß ich nicht, will ich auch nicht spekulieren.
Ich hab schon beim jetzigen Teil einige dickte Brocken geschluckt und will das auch nicht kommentieren.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2015)

Das ganze verdammte Franchise hätte schon mit Teil 2 damals beendet sein müssen, aber es musste ja dazu kommen, dass Hollywood das ganze noch weiter ausschlachtet. Alles was nach Tag der Abrechnung kam ist eigentlich überflüssiger Mist.


----------



## longtom (9. Juli 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> prakti.com
> 
> 10/10 Super Film. Witzig und amüsant. Schon lange nicht mehr so einen guten Film gesehen



Hat mich neugierig gemacht ist normal nicht mein Genre aber hat sich wirklich gelohnt .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2015)

Wild Card


----------



## 14Hannes88 (9. Juli 2015)

Wild Card - 8/10 - ein typischer "jason Statham"... wie immer die geilsten Kampfszenen im Genre.

Auf der Suche nach einen Freund für das Ende der Welt - 7/10 - mal was anderes, dass Szenario ist mal ziemlich makaber... die Umsetzung auch sehr gelungen.

The Gunman - 4/10 - hat seine Momente, aber ansonsten kommt da nicht viel

Black Sea - 8/10 - unglaublich was man aus einem niedrigen Budget alles heraus holen kann.

Blackhat - 5/10 - eher mittelmaß aber unterhaltsam

Mad Max: Fury Road - 8/10 - ziemlich abgedreht und sehr viele WTF-Momente...

American Hustle - 3/10 - ziemlich langweilig, teilweise fast eingenickt

Mauern der Gewalt - 9/10 - kann ich sehr empfehlen... nicht immer so ein US-Knast-Dreck

The Gambler - 3/10 - hatte mir bei der Besetzung irgendwie mehr versprochen

Focus - 4/10 - Margot Robbie... die alte ist der Hammer... ansonsten nicht gerade überragend


Wegen Terminator Genisys: Ich habe ihn noch nicht gesehen... aber aus meiner Sicht kann er nur langweilig sein. Leider gibt es heutzutage immer weniger Neuproduktionen. Es wird immer wieder irgendein alter Schuh neu ausgekocht. Hier nicht anders.

Wegen Jurassic World: Ebenfalls noch nicht gesehen... würde Ihn aber gerne sehen. Leider in meiner Region nur in 3D und 3D ist einfach nur fürn Ar***. Im Gegensatz zu Terminator fand ich die Fortsetzungen von Jurassic Park immer gelungen. Schau mir noch heute gerne alle Teile wieder an.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Juli 2015)

Triple X ,Handlung nicht so das Wahre,aber die Actionszenen sind richtig gut und das ist halt das Wichtigste bei einem Action Film.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Juli 2015)

Der Windhund


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2015)

L.I.S.A. – Der helle Wahnsinn


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juli 2015)

Wo hast du den denn rausgekramt? Man... fand ich die Schnalle heiß damals.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wo hast du den denn rausgekramt? Man... fand ich die Schnalle heiß damals.



Alte Klassiker   Kelly LeBrock  
B2T : Lethal Weapon 1


----------



## ferdi1982 (10. Juli 2015)

Constantine


----------



## ferdi1982 (10. Juli 2015)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## daLexi (10. Juli 2015)

Blitz - mit Jason Statham 7/10
&
Nurse - eine ziemlich kranke Schwester -uncut-  9/10


----------



## mayo (10. Juli 2015)

American Sniper
9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2015)

R.E.D


----------



## marcus022 (11. Juli 2015)

Das Kartell 7/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2015)

Die göttlichen Geheimnisse der Ya Ya Schwestern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

Con Express


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Juli 2015)

Immer Ärger mit Harry

Bin noch nicht ganz fertig, aber was zum ...? Ich dachte das is n Krimi.
Der Film is einfach so merkwürdig, dass ich durchgehend schmunzeln muss.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juli 2015)

World War Z


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Immer Ärger mit Harry
> 
> Bin noch nicht ganz fertig, aber was zum ...? Ich dachte das is n Krimi.
> Der Film is einfach so merkwürdig, dass ich durchgehend schmunzeln muss.


Eher Krimi Komödie aber war trotzdem sehenswert.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Eher Krimi Komödie aber war trotzdem sehenswert.


Ja, das weiß ich nun auch. 
Ich finde den Film genial. Vor allem die erste Hälfte war einfach extrem originell. Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass ich ihn nüchtern geschaut hätte, würde ich meinen, ich wäre besoffen. Die Dialoge sind zunächst echt ein Meisterwerk...
Eine Wertung gibt es nicht, denn die hat der Film nicht verdient.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2015)

Ist eh ein Klassiker. Mit einigen Abstrichen könnte Erkan & Stefan " Der Tod kommt krass " gerade noch mithalten von der Handlung


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Bin so ziemlich die letzte Person mit der man sich über Filme unterhalten kann, weil ich sie zu selten sehe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2015)

Kann man sich ansehen auch wenn es kein Meisterwerk ist


----------



## thunderofhate (12. Juli 2015)

Ich würd gern die Filme mit Hercule Poirot oder Miss Marple sehen, aber irgendwie laufen die nicht mehr im Fernsehen und bei Amazon Prime sind die auch nicht verfügbar.

on topic:
Lethal Weapon 2 habe ich letztens noch geschaut. Gefällt mir auch.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (12. Juli 2015)

Jurassic World - 10/10 - Meiner Meinung nach ein absolut würdiger Nachfolger


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2015)

R.E.D. 2


----------



## Jabberwocky (12. Juli 2015)

Auf der Suche nach einem Freund fürs Ende der Welt  9/10
Herzhaft erzählte Geschichte die mich trotz dem tragischen Thema einige male zum Schmunzeln brachte.

Wild Card  7/10
Typische Statham Film. Man bekommt genau das was man erwartet.


----------



## kero81 (12. Juli 2015)

Poltergeist 8/10 War ganz gut gemacht, nix neues aber dafür solide.

Backcountry: Gnadenlose Wildnis 6/10 Joahh... Hmmm, kann man sich angucken. Muß man aber nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2015)

Oben, könnte aber auch Unten gewesen sein weil doch recht einschläfernd


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2015)

Minions


----------



## 14Hannes88 (12. Juli 2015)

Ted 2 - 5/10 - hat seine Momente wo man mal herzhaft lachen konnte... aber ansonsten eher mittelmaß. Ich fand den ersten Teil auch nicht gerade überragend.


----------



## LSchmiddie (12. Juli 2015)

Gattaca - 8/10
Erschreckendes Zukunftsdrama das trotze vieler ruhiger Momente fesseln kann.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (12. Juli 2015)

exodus- gods and kings
6/10
naja, was sollte man von einer amerikanischen bibelverfilmung erwarten?


----------



## marcus022 (13. Juli 2015)

HeinzNurgmann schrieb:


> naja, was sollte man von einer amerikanischen bibelverfilmung erwarten?



Ich wollte den die ganze Zeit gucken wegen Christian Bale aber hab mich nicht getraut, genau deswegen. 

Nochmals Watchmen von 2009 7/7

Vier im roten Kreis 7/7 Erstklassig. Ich steh total auf diese französischen Krimi´s aus den 70-80´s. Stichwort Alain Delon


----------



## Abufaso (13. Juli 2015)

American Gangster. Ein Trumm von einem Film - mit vielen geilen Muscle Cars. 
8/10


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Juli 2015)

Mad Max 4/10

Einzige Szene die 10/10 Punkten bekommt ist der Gitarrenspieler auf dem fahrenden Auto


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2015)

Planet der Affen: Revolution   7,5/10

Bin eigentlich kein Planet der Affen Fan, aber der Film war doch ganz ordentlich.
Caesar ein sehr guter Anführer, und Koba (der Freak vom Vorgänger) gewohnt psycho-mäßig drauf.
Als die Affen auf Pferden geritten sind, hatte das teils alten Flair.


----------



## Gripschi (13. Juli 2015)

Battleship 8/10

Ganz netter Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2015)

Dreamer – Ein Traum wird wahr


----------



## orca113 (13. Juli 2015)

Jappeloup

Netter Pferdefilm wie Dreamer

7/10


----------



## Deimos (13. Juli 2015)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach einem Freund fürs Ende der Welt  9/10
> Herzhaft erzählte Geschichte die mich trotz dem tragischen Thema einige male zum Schmunzeln brachte.


Hattest wieder Damenbesuch, hm? 



Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Empfehle aber trotzdem sich "So finster die Nacht" anzuschauen. Einen "süsseren" Horrorfilm gab es wohl noch nie


Den finde ich wirklich rührend. Müsste ich unbedingt mal wieder gucken.

Jurassic World 6/10
Zwei Punkte für die Dinos, der Rest hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen.
Uninspierte, komplett belanglose Story, noch deutlich belanglosere Charaktere (welche bedauerlicherweise teilweise überlebten) und als Krönung die Schlussszene, die an Lächerlichkeit kaum mehr zu überbieten ist. Jurassic World wurde imo ein Trashmovie, ohne eines sein zu wollen.

Musste in den darauffolgenden Tagen zwingend Jurassic Park I schauen. Selbst der umstrittene dritte Teil ist (imo) deutlich besser.
Hab mir danach gleich die ganze Trilogie angeschaut:

Jurassic Park I 9/10
Jurassic Park II 8/10
Jurassic Park II 7/10

Der erste Teil bleibt imo der liebevollen Präsentation wegen unerreicht. Allerdings schaut man (ich?) den Film mit einiger historischer Verklärtheit, zugegeben.
Auf mehr Dinos freue ich mich in Iron Sky 2. Wenn schon Trash, dann richtig.


----------



## orca113 (13. Juli 2015)

Mir gefiel Jurassic World ganz gut auch wenn ich mehr erwartet hab. Werde aber auch nochmal die Trilogie schauen.


----------



## Metalic (13. Juli 2015)

Insidious Chapter 2

Kommt lange lange nicht an Teil 1 ran. Es wird einfach viel zu viel vom Bösen gezeigt. Von Anfang an. Hier ein Geist, da ein Geist. Habe mich nicht einmal wirklich gegruselt... 

5/10


----------



## Rolk (13. Juli 2015)

Guns and Girls

7/10
Top B-Movie im Stil von Quentin Tarantino. Hat mich besser unterhalten als so manche high-budget Produktion.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2015)

Mal wieder was aus der Klamottenkiste -> Don Tango


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2015)

Death Proof – Todsicher


----------



## TankCommander (14. Juli 2015)

Battlestar Galactica  die Serie allerdings...
Bin jetzt bei Staffel 4....habe noch zwei Filme vor mir Razor und The Plan die dazugehören 
Mein Fazit: Für mich, das Beste was das Genre zu bieten hat...
10/10 P.


----------



## daLexi (14. Juli 2015)

Nurse - eine ziemlich kranke Schwester ... zum 2.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2015)

Der rote Korsar


----------



## daLexi (14. Juli 2015)

Die letzten Glühwürmchen (Studio Ghibli) 10/10


----------



## marcus022 (15. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der rote Korsar



Man wirklich was du auch immer für Dinger auskramst^^
edit:  Hab mir den Trailer angeschaut. Eigentlich schade das sich der Regisseur, aus welchem Grund auch immer, dazu entschieden hat das Drehbuch umzuschreiben (in 48h) zu einer Komödie. Oder findest du er ist okay so ?
Die Ansprache jedenfalls fetzt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlXPWSLN61k#t=0m33s

Total Recall "Remake" 3/7


----------



## Uchebuike (15. Juli 2015)

Beverly Hills Cop I


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2015)

Gestern im Kino 

Terminator Genisys 8/10

Sehr guter Actionreißer. Spitzen Unterhaltung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2015)

Violet und Daisy


----------



## 3-tium (15. Juli 2015)

project almanac


----------



## daLexi (15. Juli 2015)

Wenn der Wind weht (1986)
9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2015)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Man wirklich was du auch immer für Dinger auskramst^^
> edit:  Hab mir den Trailer angeschaut. Eigentlich schade das sich der Regisseur, aus welchem Grund auch immer, dazu entschieden hat das Drehbuch umzuschreiben (in 48h) zu einer Komödie. Oder findest du er ist okay so ?
> Die Ansprache jedenfalls fetzt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlXPWSLN61k#t=0m33s
> 
> Total Recall "Remake" 3/7



Bin halt etwas Filmverrückt und durch die vielen Jahre habe ich so etliches vor die Linse bekommen.
Für die Zeit wo der raus kam fand ich es richtig Abwechslungsreich es als Komödie zu zeigen da Darsteller und Handlung da gut passen.

Der Außenseiter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2015)

Die Verschwörung - Gnadenlose Jagd


----------



## Imperat0r (16. Juli 2015)

Versprochen ist Versprochen

Schon gefühlte 1000 x gesehen, aber immer wieder super - 10/10


----------



## marcus022 (16. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bin halt etwas Filmverrückt und durch die vielen Jahre habe ich so etliches vor die Linse bekommen.
> Für die Zeit wo der raus kam fand ich es richtig Abwechslungsreich es als Komödie zu zeigen da Darsteller und Handlung da gut passen.



Klingt gut.

Der eiskalte Engel 6/7
Für Fans: Jean Paul Belmondo oder Alain Delon ?? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fH8CSpZ67M


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die, mMn, beste Saurierrandale seit dem legendären Erstling 1993...  Erwartet habe ich mir ja nicht sonderlich viel, da ich schon JP 2 und 3  als eher halbgar in Erinnerung hatte, aber die 14 Jahre Pause seit dem  letzten Teil haben der Reihe definitiv gut getan!

Chris Pratt als  Velociraptorenfreund ist mal direkt sofort sympathisch, die beiden  Brüder eher Alibi zum Zweck, dort der kleine Bruder mit der für uns  Erwachsene immer wieder unglaublichen Energie wie der  Duracell Hase, alles kommentierend, alles bestaunend - auf der anderen  Seite der große Bruder mit Justin Bieber Gedenkfrisur immer den  begattungsgeeigneten Vertretern des weiblichen Geschlechs hinterher  schauend. Dazu kommend natürlich noch der etwas ambivalente  Parkbesitzer, die hyperaktive Chefin vom Parkmarketing und, natürlich,  ein stets hinterfotziger, fetter Schmierlappen 



Spoiler



mit Verbindungen zum  Militär, der in den Dinonachzüchtungen die perfekten Kampfmaschinen  sieht


.

 So, nun zum  wichtigen, nämlich den Sauriern - so viele Saurier gab es noch nie, hier  erhält man die volle Breitseite, angefangen über die neue Bedrohung  "Indominus Rex", welcher wohl so ziemlich der bedrohlichste Saurier ist,  den man bisher auf der Leinwand sehen konnte - was dieses Vieh alles  aus der Trickkiste zieht, ist der Hammer! 

  Der Masosaurus (Posterbild), unglaublich, was für ein Gigant - man  bekommt man eine Vorstellung davon, wie riesig diese Fischsaurier waren, 



Spoiler



wenn man sich einen ausgewachsenen weißen Hai (super Verarsche an den  gleichnamigen Film, aber kein Wunder, Produzent ist ja Steven Spielberg)  gleich einem Fischstäbchen von der Leine pflückt


.

 Velociraptoren, meine absoluten Lieblinge, saucool, sauintelligent, saudurchtrieben.

  Am Ende kommt es zum besten 



Spoiler



Dino Tag Team Battle


, welches ich  so bisher einmalig, je gesehen habe. Wenn sich ein alter Bekannter mit  seinen eigentlichen Fressfeinden gegen die neue Bedrohung verbündet,  bleibt kein Auge trocken. Eine wahnwitzige Szene reiht sich dabei an die  nächste... einfach nur herrlich! 

Beim herrlich augenzwinkernden Schlussbild - The King has arrived -  konnte ich mir ein zufriedenes Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen. 

Topp Sause! 
 P.S. 



Spoiler



Natürlich bekommt der Held das Mädchen, auch wenn das Mädchen gerne herum zickt


.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

Ja, gesehen habe ich den auch.
Fand ich ebenfalls ganz gut.
Etwas viel Gekreische vom Mädchen aber so ist das eben beim Film. 
Schade, dass die anderen Saurier da etwas untergegangen sind. Man hätte die vielen Arten, die herumlaufen, noch etwas mehr hervorbringen können.

Pech hatte nur die Assistentin, die zwischendurch vom Flugsaurier gepackt wurde und dann ins große Becken geplumpst ist.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. Juli 2015)

Ah, die Szene mit der Assistentin, also die fand ich ja, und eigentlich darf man gar nicht nach Logik fragen, schon viel zu sehr ins Slapstickhafte gehend!


----------



## Gripschi (17. Juli 2015)

Evangelion 3.33 und Crocodil Dundee 2.

Beides Top Filme


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Ah, die Szene mit der Assistentin, also die fand ich ja, und eigentlich darf man gar nicht nach Logik fragen, schon viel zu sehr ins Slapstickhafte gehend!



Die steht stellvertretend für eine nervige Aufpasserin, die kein Kind vor die Nase gesetzt haben will.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2015)

Police Academy 1


----------



## marcus022 (17. Juli 2015)

Arbitrage - Der Preis der Macht 5/7

Solide mit Schocker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2015)

Mr. Nice Guy


----------



## Uchebuike (17. Juli 2015)

Das A-Team - Der Film


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2015)

Eurotrip 10/10 der Film ist einfach klasse!


----------



## Uchebuike (18. Juli 2015)

Unknown Identity


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2015)

Dressed to Kill


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

Hangover


----------



## Uchebuike (18. Juli 2015)

96 Hours - Taken/-2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juli 2015)

Fluch der Karibik I, ist und bleibt der Kultfilm


----------



## Gripschi (18. Juli 2015)

Terminator Genysis 10/10

Toller Film


----------



## Kinguin (18. Juli 2015)

Batman Begins, Dark Knight sowie Dark Knight Rises - fand den ersten schon richtig gut,der 2.toppte das Ganze nochmal,der 3.ist aber meiner Meinung nach der schwächste Teil der Triologie,hat mich aber trotzdem gut unterhalten.
Zudem ist es schwierig mit so starken Vorgängern nochmal zu begeistern.^^


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Juli 2015)

Interessant. Ich finde, dass der zweite trotz des überragenden Heath der schlechteste und der letzte der beste Film ist. Obwohl ich den Zweiten immer noch sehr gut finde...

On topic:
Schau grad das Dorf der Verdammten.  ****, is der Film creepy. 
Habe anfangs nur nicht umgeschaltet, weil ich Linda Kozlowski erblickte.


----------



## Jabberwocky (19. Juli 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich finde, dass der zweite trotz des überragenden Heath der schlechteste und der letzte der beste Film ist. Obwohl ich den Zweiten immer noch sehr gut finde...


Immer wieder interessant wie sich Geschmäcker unterscheiden. Den ersten fand ich noch gut, der Zweite fand ich abgesehen von einem überragenden Joker eher mies und beim Dritten musste ich mich zwingen nicht aus dem Kino zu laufen. Mir gefällt das Batman Setting eigentlich gut aber damit hatte der letzte Teil gar nichts mehr gemein. 

Whiplash  9/10
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Hab die ganze Zeit mit dem Schlagzeuger mitgefiebert und der Schluss hätte mMn ewig weiter gehen können 

Insurgent  7/10
Fand den Ersten doch noch ein gutes Stück besser und die Haare hätte sie ruhig lassen können 

Get the Gringo  7/10
Überraschend gut auch wenn ich eigentlich kein Mel Gibson Fan bin (abgesehen von älteren Filmen)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2015)

Shrek und the Best Thriller ever -> Tischlein deck dich


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2015)

Drive Hard


----------



## Kinguin (19. Juli 2015)

Godzilla - ausgeliehen und irgendwie kann ich dem Film nicht viel abgewinnen.
Muss aber auch sagen war nie ein Godzilla Fan (bzw diesen Monsterfilmen),man kennt sie halt trotzdem.
In den Prequels,die angeblich schon in Planung sind, sollen dann auch die anderen Monster Mothra,Ghidora und Radon auftauchen - Kumpels von mir meinten,dann wird's bestimmt besser.
Glaube aber mehr als eine ausgeliehene Blueray für einen Filmabend wird mir das Ganze trotzdem nicht wert sein.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Juli 2015)

Gerade eben:
Lucy
Mit ein wenig mehr Zeit hätte man die Logiklöcher stopfen können und dem ganzen neben der gelungenen Action insgesamt ein wenig mehr Tiefgang verpassen können.
Chance vertan - 6/10

Vor dem Urlaub 
Westworld 
Immer wieder Klasse 10/10

Futureworld
Kann nicht mit den ersten Teil mit halten, ist aber immer noch Sehenswert 8,5/10


----------



## The_Rock (20. Juli 2015)

Chappie 8/10

Musste mich fast schon zwingen den zu schauen, da ich den Trailern nicht viel abgewinnen konnte. Hat mich aber doch sehr positiv überrascht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2015)

Zwei hinreißend verdorbene Schurken


----------



## Imperat0r (20. Juli 2015)

Entourage  8/10


----------



## Jabberwocky (20. Juli 2015)

Foxcatcher  5/10
Trotz Steve Carells starken Leistung (hatte ihn zuerst nicht mal erkannt) fand ich ihn im ganzen ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Juli 2015)

Step Up


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Juli 2015)

Urlaub gut genutzt:

Mad Max Fury Road - 8/10 Mir gefällt der Film obwohl er etwas konfus ist.

Spy Susan Cooper Undercover - 7/10 Manche Szenen sind einfach der Hammer (Stichwort Face Off  )

The Avengers 2 - 7/10 viel zuviele Szenen aneinander gereiht und allgemein einfach hektisch

Poltergeist - 5/10 langweiliges Remake

Insidous 3 - 6/10 Nicht anders als die Vorgänger


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2015)

Lethal Weapon 4 kann man sich immer noch antun


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2015)

Verflucht, verdammt und Halleluja. 8/10
Diese Sprünge zwischen ernsthaft und albern sind mir stellenweise zu stark, aber ansonsten top Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2015)

Bleib mir ja vom Leib


----------



## Imperat0r (21. Juli 2015)

Jurassic World 5/10

Ganz ok anzuschauen, obwohl ich es schon zu übertrieben finde.
Die andere Teile waren um Welten besser.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Juli 2015)

The Raid 2 
Die Fights einfach nur pure Action


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2015)

Eyjafjallajökull – Der unaussprechliche Vulkanfilm


----------



## TankCommander (21. Juli 2015)

Zu Battlestar Galactica jetzt die Filme

- Razor 
- The Plan

Top! Bin absoluter Fan


----------



## Metalic (21. Juli 2015)

Seit Jahren mal wieder 13 Geister
Oh Gott ist der schlecht 

3/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Juli 2015)

Terminator Genysis

Ich habe gar nicht erst versucht irgendeine Logik im Film zu finden, wodurch er echt ok war. Wer Logik sucht, wird keinen Spaß am Film haben.
Die Action war gut und ein riesiger Arnie-Bonus verhilft dem Film in meinem Wertungssystem zu einer 7/10  Allerdings doch einer der schwächeren Terminator-Filme. Wenn auch nicht so mies wie der Vorgänger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2015)

Der Panther ( nein nicht das Tier oder das Blechspielzeug aus Addis Wehrmacht )


----------



## WindowsXP (21. Juli 2015)

The Dark Knight Rises

Das Ende hat mir unwahrscheinlich gut gefallen.


----------



## Amon (21. Juli 2015)

Nymphomaniac

Sehr verstörend...


----------



## Imperat0r (22. Juli 2015)

San Andreas 6/10


----------



## TankCommander (22. Juli 2015)

Crazy stupid love

Die ersten 45 Minuten waren super. Danach wurde der Film von Minute zu Minute langweiliger.

Schade!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2015)

Nymphomaniac 1


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (22. Juli 2015)

jurassic world

6/10
guter anfang, gute effekte, ende etwas zu standartmäßig


----------



## Kandzi (22. Juli 2015)

John Wick

Der Plot is bestimmt nicht der beste aber für ein Sonntagabend Action Movie reicht er vollkommen aus.
7/10


----------



## ich558 (22. Juli 2015)

HeinzNurgmann schrieb:


> jurassic world
> 
> 6/10
> guter anfang, gute effekte, ende etwas zu standartmäßig



Die Effekte waren so schlecht teilweise sahen die Dinos von 1993 besser aus.

Transformers 4
Geht schon 6,5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juli 2015)

The Fog ( das Original )


----------



## Koko291 (22. Juli 2015)

Trauzeugen AG (Komödie)
7/10


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2015)

Terminator: Genisys -7/10

Bekommt einen Arnie Bonus, ansonsten bin ich teilweise enttäuscht vom Film.



Spoiler



Besonders weil John Connor auf einmal der böse ist zum Schluß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

Da ich lieber Filme auf BR ansehe werde ich leider auf so manchen Titel noch warten müssen


----------



## Zybba (23. Juli 2015)

John Wick
8/10

Gute Action, hat mir gefallen. Die Charaktere waren cool, Story aber eher nebensächlich.


----------



## Imperat0r (23. Juli 2015)

Kevin allein in New York 10/10

Klassiker!


----------



## longtom (23. Juli 2015)

Hab mal wieder " Irgendwie und Sowieso " ausgegraben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2015)

Halloween 5


----------



## IluBabe (23. Juli 2015)

Gunhed 11/10 - der Jugend wegen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_-YA9dk9W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. Juli 2015)

Auge um Auge, bzw. Der englische Titel "Out of The Furnace"

Mein absoluter Liebling, wenn es um Dramen geht. 

12,5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2015)

Die Wutprobe


----------



## Goldrabe (23. Juli 2015)

Ted 2


----------



## Niza (23. Juli 2015)

Eagle Eye - Außer Kontrolle 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nh6cCYFnwRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Einfach der Hammer.

Spannend bis zur letzten Sekunde.

Leider darf ich nichts, ja überhaupt nichts verraten, da alles, was man nur erwähnen würde, worum es geht, zu viel verrät.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Blaze83 (23. Juli 2015)

Wenn man Serien an einem Stück durchsuchtet, zählt das auch? Wenn ja "Luther" bei Netflix, wenn nein ... puh...Mazerunner glaub ich und das ist schon 3 Wochen her Oo


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juli 2015)

"Serenity" (dt. Untertitel: "Flucht in neue Welten")

Ein Film, der auf der leider nach nur einer Staffel eingestellten Serie "Firefly" basiert, und ein paar Sachen aus der Serie aufklärt.

Sehr cooler "Wild-West im Weltraum"-Film. Nicht tumb, nicht übertrieben intellektuell, viel Action, ein bisschen Nachdenklichkeit, tolle Optik, sympathische Charaktere. 
Würde mir mehr Filme solcher Art wünschen statt "Abrams bzw. Lensflare Trek".


----------



## Blaze83 (23. Juli 2015)

Oder einfach Staffel 2 zur Serie *seufzt* ja wird wohl nie passieren


----------



## Kinguin (24. Juli 2015)

Ted 2


----------



## Imperat0r (24. Juli 2015)

run all night


----------



## Honsel17 (24. Juli 2015)

Herz aus Stahl


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2015)

Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## TankCommander (24. Juli 2015)

Star Trek Der Film    9/10 P.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Kingsman: The Secret Service



Und wie ist der so?


----------



## Niza (24. Juli 2015)

Habe eine alte Serie angefangen.

Wollte unbedingt mal ein bischen Filmgeschichte nachholen.

Star Trek - Raumschiff Enterprise von 1966.

Sehe die das aller erste mal und muss sagen:
"Damals war noch nicht so viel BumBum  sondern mehr gerede und drumherum".

Aber trotzdem auch wieder irgendwie cool.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2015)

Der längste Tag ( für meinen Achtersteven die längste Druckstelle  )


----------



## TheRock1337 (24. Juli 2015)

Sharknado


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie ist der so?



Ich fand den Film gut.
B2T : Halloween 6


----------



## T'PAU (24. Juli 2015)

TheRock1337 schrieb:


> Sharknado


Haha, grad den zweiten Teil gesehen. Ich glaub den dritten werd ich nicht überstehen! 

Gibt's bei der Punkte-Vergabe auch Minus-Werte?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

Sharknado? Der Film animierte mich eher dazu die Fischdose öffnen und einen anderen Film zu wählen

Bellissimo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2015)

Halloween 7


----------



## Koko291 (25. Juli 2015)

John wick
8/10


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2015)

Kingsman: The Secret Service 10/10 
Hat mich total überrascht und war spitze.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

Fletch, der Troublemaker


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Juli 2015)

The Raid 2

Eine fette 10/10! Junge, sowas hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!
Warum kann Hollywood das nicht?

Allein die Küchenszene gegen Ende hat mehr Action als die ganzen Transformers, Avengers und co. zusammengenommen.


----------



## WindowsXP (25. Juli 2015)

300: Rise of an Empire

Naja man muss es mögen, ich fand die Action ganz geil, aber sonst fehlt es ihm einfach an Grips.
Der Film bekommt von mir eine 8/10, aber nur als ein Abschalt- und Metzel-Film, denn was anderes ist er einfach nicht.


----------



## Imperat0r (26. Juli 2015)

The Interview 2/10


----------



## Kinguin (26. Juli 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> The Raid 2
> Eine fette 10/10! Junge, sowas hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen!
> Warum kann Hollywood das nicht?
> Allein die Küchenszene gegen Ende hat mehr Action als die ganzen Transformers, Avengers und co. zusammengenommen.



Der Film war einfach nur Adrenalin pur 

The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## Raeven (26. Juli 2015)

Terminator: Genesis in 3D 

unterhaltsamer als der 4. Teil und dann noch gratis für mich


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2015)

Halloween 8


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

Last Man Standing


----------



## clown44 (26. Juli 2015)

Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay Teil 1   9,5/10


----------



## Loginet (26. Juli 2015)

Sieben Leben  9,5/10

Herausragend gut in Szene gesetzt und eine sehr gute Besetzung des Filmes (Will Smith,Woody Harrelson,Barry Pepper uvm.)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2015)

16 Blocks


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Juli 2015)

Rush Hour 1-3


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2015)

Tropic Thunder

6/10 ganz unterhaltsam

Aber der Oberhammer ist wenn Tom Cruise (als Less Grossman) in dem Film anfängt zu Dancen Super geil!!!!


----------



## Zybba (27. Juli 2015)

God Bless America - 6/10

Ich hatte mir mehr davon versprochen.
Vor Jahren hatte ich mal den Trailer gesehen, wusste aber den Namen des Films nicht mehr. Nach mehreren erfolglosen Suchen bin ich zufällig drüber gestolpert, hat mich gefreut.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. Juli 2015)

Wenn Serien hier auch reindürfen:

Game of Thrones - Staffel 5: 9/10 - Es wird so unglaublich episch gegen Ende der Staffel... Wahnsinn! Allerdings auch ein unglaublich fieses Staffelende (nicht in Form eines Cliffhangers).
Sense8 - Staffel 1: 9/19 - Visuell wunderschön inszeniert, emotional ergreifend (manchmal auch zu viel), spannend und mysteriös. Die Serie vereint so viele tolle Dinge... Drama, Action, Mystery. Will mehr!!
Dark Matter - Staffel 1: 7/10 - Interessanter Ansatz, wenn auch nicht gänzlich neu, Schauspieler sind in Ordnung. Kriegt einen Scifi Bonus. Hat einen ganz feinen Hauch von Firefly. Noch ist nicht abzusehen, was daraus wird.


Eigentlich schaue ich fast nur noch Serien... kann man sich nach Belieben portionieren, es ist VIEL mehr Raum für Charakterentwicklung und es gibt viele verschiedene Storylines (Serienübergreifend, Episoden-Stories und alles dazwischen). Mittlerweile gibt es auch einfach enorm viele hochqualitative Serien. Allein auf Netflix dürfte man sehr lange beschäftigt sein, bis man mal "alles" interessante durch hat ^^


----------



## Captn (27. Juli 2015)

Interstellar 

Es stimmt mich schon ein wenig traurig, den Film nicht im Kino gesehen zu haben. 

Allein der Soundtrack ist schon , was aber auch von Herrn Zimmer zu erwarten war .

Für mich hat bei diesem Film einfach alles gepasst .
Selten hat mir ein Film so gut gefallen, vorallem nicht über die Dauer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juli 2015)

Bei Serien bin ich derzeitig bei der 9. Staffel Two and a half Men angelangt.
Als Film ist zuletzt Pitch Black in meinem Kino gelaufen


----------



## AeroX (27. Juli 2015)

Mystic River 9/10,  Oxford murders 6/10


----------



## Niza (27. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Last Man Standing



Jap der ist cool

Bei mir war es Kingsman - The Secret Service 8/10.
Cool gemacht aber auch ein wenig übertrieben.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Loginet (28. Juli 2015)

Staffel 1-5 Weeds-Kleine Deals unter Nachbarn 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2015)

Enemy Mine - Geliebter Feind


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2015)

The Signal


----------



## SpiderJ (29. Juli 2015)

in der BluRay Version geguckt: (Filme)

American Sniper
9,5 von 10 ( nach einer wahren Begebenheit - gut gemacht - vor allem das Ende überraschend )

Die Abenteuer von Mr. Peabody und Sherman
9,5 von 10 ( toller Animationsfilm - viel gelacht )

Die Tribune von Panem - Mockingjay Teil 1
8,5 von 10 ( solide, kann man gucken - Teil 2 bald erhältlich. )

Rush - Alles für den Sieg
9,5 von 10 ( nach einer wahren Begebenheit - klasse Film )

The Imitation Game
8,5 von 10 ( nach einer wahren Begebenheit - gut gemacht - Story ist aber in echt etwas anders gewesen - Sherlock Schauspieler spielt mir zu sehr die gleichen/ähnlichen Rollen )

Coherence
8,5 von 10 ( sehr verstörender Film - eigentlich grandios, weil es die Spannung bzw. das Unwohlsein stets erhöht - aber ich habe nach dem Film nicht verstanden, was das Ende bedeutet )

Taken 3
8,5 von 10 ( solider Film / Fortsetzung mit Leam Neesen - ich glaube ich gucke zu viele Action / Thriller / Gangsterfilme - irgendwie alles gut, aber nicht mehr fesselnd wie frühere Filme )


in der BluRay Version geguckt: (Serien)

Der Tatortreiniger
8,0 von 10 ( die ersten beiden Folgen fand ich super, dann wurde es nach meinem Empfinden etwas schlechter - die ersten Staffeln fand ich besser - weitere Staffel wird gerade in Hamburg gedreht. )

Game of Thrones - Staffel 5
8,0 von 10 ( solide - bin jedoch etwas zwie gespalten, es zieht sich etwas, wenn man bedenkt, wie viel von den Büchern Inhalten noch übrig sind - dennoch natürlich gute Serie. )

House of Cards - Staffel 3
9,0 von 10 ( einfach gut - ich mag solche Serien - und solide - Kevin Spacey weiterhin ein "Drecksack" - Prima. )

Black Sails - Staffel 2
8,5 von 10 ( ich mag die Piratenserie irgendwie - einfach fallen lassen und in die Welt der Säbel Schurken eintauchen - solide zweite Staffel - die am Ende zeigt - das gibt Ärger in Staffel 3.....)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2015)

Mad Max 1


----------



## SpiderJ (29. Juli 2015)

als Ergänzung, gestern gesehen: (Filme)

Kingsman The Secret Service
8,0 von 10 ( zunächst genial - dann doch leider sehr übertrieben - schade - aber soll wohl britischer Übertrieben-Humor sein. )

Black Sea
9,0 von 10 ( Jude Law in einer guten Rolle - Uboot Filme, irgendwie liebe ich solche Filme... )

* Update *
gerade gesehen:
Chappie
7,0 von 10 ( ich fand den Film irgendwie Strange. Nicht mein Ding - ist halt Geschmackssache so was... )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2015)

Ein Duke kommt selten alleine ( 2006 )


----------



## Niza (30. Juli 2015)

Dante's Peak
Ein Katastrophenfilm von 1997 über einen Vulkanausbruch.

Der ist einfach super 10 /10

Ich könnte mir den Film immer wieder ansehen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2015)

Tombstone mit Kurt Russell


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juli 2015)

So weit die Füße tragen ( 2001 )


----------



## Koko291 (30. Juli 2015)

Jupiter ascending


----------



## Niza (31. Juli 2015)

Koko291 schrieb:


> Jupiter ascending



Und wie fandest de den ?

Ich selber fand den cool.
War damals im Kino.

Warum erinnerte mich das mit der Eintragung bloß an unsere Ämter 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## TankCommander (31. Juli 2015)

Underworld


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2015)

Mad Max 2


----------



## trigger831 (31. Juli 2015)

Minions


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2015)

Die Götter müssen verrückt sein


----------



## Koko291 (31. Juli 2015)

Hab mir grad Batman vs Superman rein gezogen, top!
10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2015)

Der Mann ohne Gnade


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

City Slickers


----------



## Cleriker (1. August 2015)

Kindsköpfe 10/10


----------



## Laggy.NET (1. August 2015)

Chappie 6.5/10 sehr unterhaltsam, aber nichts besonderes. jedoch besser als erwartet.
Ex Machina 8/10  Sehr Empfehlenswert! imho etwas unterbewertet.

PS: Sorry, jetzt muss ich mal meckern. Warum geben einige 6/10 für nen Film, der ihnen nicht gefallen hat?
Bei ner Wertung zwischen 1 und 10 ist 5 die Mitte. Alles über 5 ist Positiv, alles darunter negativ.


----------



## Cleriker (1. August 2015)

Na wenn man beispielsweise eine 9 erwartet hat von dem Film, ist 6 schon eine Enttäuschung.

Beispielsweise ist Nobody ist der größte für mich deutlich schlechter als Mein Name ist Nobody. In gewissem Maße also auch enttäuschend. Trotzdem aber eine 7,5 von 10, da er mMn noch immer eine bessere Fortsetzung ist als Episode 2. Der ist allerdings wieder nicht so schlecht, dass ich davon abraten würde. Also bekommt er eine 6 oder 7/10. Damit ich 5 oder darunter gebe, muss es schon  in Richtung Sharknado gehen, oder derartiges. Jedoch gibt es wieder welche die solche Genres mögen und ihm bestimmt auch eine 7 geben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

Oh, Brother where art thou? Ein paar lichte Momente aber ansonsten eher was für das Sandmännchen


----------



## Zeus18 (1. August 2015)

Unknown User
1-10  Ne niewieder mehr, einfach mal 83 Minuten meines Lebens verschwendet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

V wie Vendetta


----------



## Dustin91 (2. August 2015)

Mal wieder Captain Phillips, weil es ihn nun bei Amazon gibt.
10/10. Einer der besten Filme, die ich in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe.
Hanks hätte dafür einen Academy Award verdient.


----------



## daLexi (2. August 2015)

Apocalypse Earth 
3/10 unfreiwillig komisch...


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2015)

Wild Card 10/10
Ich hatte bereits positive Erwartungen, aber er war sogar noch besser. Mir gefiel er uneingeschränkt.


----------



## marcus022 (2. August 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Warum geben einige 6/10 für nen Film, der ihnen nicht gefallen hat?



Weil zehn Punkte einfach zu viel sind.



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Bei ner Wertung zwischen 1 und 10 ist 5 die Mitte



Du meinst sicher 0 bis 10. 


Ronin 6/7


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2015)

Aliens Die Rückkehr

10/10 hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen schonmal geguckt. Super


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

This is England


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> *Unknown User*
> 
> 
> 1-10  Ne niewieder mehr, einfach mal 83 Minuten meines Lebens verschwendet.


Du hast ein Leben^^

B2T : Die Seewölfe kommen


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. August 2015)

*21 Jump Street*

Sowas von blöd, auch wenn der Film seine liebenswürdigen Momente hatte. Absolut großartig war jedoch die kleine Referenz an die Originalserie kurz vor Ende des Films


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2015)

Frau Müller muss weg 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2015)

The Man with the Iron Fists 2


----------



## Imperat0r (3. August 2015)

22 Jump Street


----------



## Arvanor (3. August 2015)

Dead Rising: Watchtower. 5 von 10, mehr ist nicht drin.


----------



## The_Rock (3. August 2015)

Vincent will meer 6/10
Viel zu langatmig. Hätte man mehr draus machen können


----------



## Rolk (3. August 2015)

Todeszug nach Yuma

6/10


----------



## kero81 (3. August 2015)

Unknown User ... 4/10

Also wenn ich nochmal zusehen muss wie jmd etwas mit der Maus markiert, dann mit rechtsklick kopiert und wieder mit rechtsklick einfügen einfügt, dann füge ich meine Faust in den Monitor ein. Das was schlimmer als meiner Schwester über Teamviewer zuzugucken. Dazu noch die lächerliche u. dämliche Story... Also da hatte ich mir wirklich mehr erhofft.


----------



## marcus022 (3. August 2015)

Faster 4/7

Hat mich positiv überrascht


----------



## Tengri86 (4. August 2015)

Blade Runner   10/10  

2te teil soll kommen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2015)

Das As der Asse


----------



## Imperat0r (4. August 2015)

Der Pate I


----------



## Rizzard (4. August 2015)

Need for Speed.

Im Gegenteil zu den letzten Games der Reihe, war der Film doch gut anzuschauen. 7,5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2015)

Auf brennendem Eis


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ne das bezweilfe ich sehr stark. Es gehört schon zu Horror, Thriller.



Bitte beim Thema bleiben^^ 

B2T : Dark Alien - Gefährliche Visionen


----------



## The_Rock (4. August 2015)

Focus 4/10

  Hat gut angefangen, zwischendurch mit einigen Hängern und letztlich mit ödem/vorhersehbarem Ende. Wenn man alle 5 Minuten nen Twist einbaut (und gegen Ende sogar nen "Triple Twist"), dann muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Zuschauer ab der zweiten Hälfte nur noch gähnen und keine der vermeintlichen "Überraschungen" mehr abkauft. Irgendwann ist dann auch mal gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. August 2015)

Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik 5,5 / 10, also eher Karies anstatt Genuss.


----------



## Niza (4. August 2015)

Baymax – Riesiges Robowabohu 10/10 
Ein super Film 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2015)

Fast & Furious 7


----------



## Amon (5. August 2015)

Need for Speed

6/10


----------



## Imperat0r (5. August 2015)

Matrix Reloaded


----------



## Koko291 (5. August 2015)

Da muss manN durch
6/10


----------



## ich558 (5. August 2015)

Kingsman: The Secret Servie 9/10

Der ist ja super gewesen  Erwartungen übertroffen und ein genialer L. Jackson


----------



## royaldoom3 (5. August 2015)

Insidious Chapter 3

Meine Hose war danach voll D


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2015)

Gefährliche Freundin


----------



## orca113 (5. August 2015)

Sleepers 8/10 sehr gut erzähltes Drama

Ein zwei sehr langatmige Passage die mich ärgern ansonsten ein sehr guter Film den man sich immer mal wieder ansehen kann.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kingsman: The Secret Servie 9/10
> 
> Der ist ja super gewesen  Erwartungen übertroffen und ein genialer L. Jackson



Ich hab den auch gesehen und fand den Film ebenfalls gut.
Aber das Lispeln von Jackson war doch eher nervig.

Teil 2 soll ja im Planung sein.


----------



## Niza (5. August 2015)

Hot Shots - Die Mutter aller Filme 10/10

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2015)

Tödliche Versprechen


----------



## Imperat0r (6. August 2015)

Kingsman - The Secret Service


----------



## xNeo92x (6. August 2015)

Experiment Killing Room

Hab zwar die ersten 15 Minuten des Films verpasst, fand ihn aber...interessant.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2015)

The Goonies


----------



## Imperat0r (6. August 2015)

Batman Begins


----------



## marcus022 (7. August 2015)

Focus 5/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2015)

Der Puppenspieler


----------



## Niza (7. August 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Goonies



Einer der besten Kinder-Abenteuer Filme die ich kenne .

"Die Goonies" ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme .
Habe den bis jetzt schon bestimmt mehr als 10mal gesehen und kann mir den immer wieder ansehen.
Manche Szenen kenne ich sogar auswendig .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2015)

Dumm und Dümmehr


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2015)

Eine Folge Person Of Interest


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2015)

Drei Hochzeiten zu viel


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Goonies



Einer der Klassiker der 80er. 

Ein zweiter Teil wäre geil, mit den original Darstellern von früher.
Inzwischen alle alt und fett geworden und doch jagen sie erneut einen Schatz.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Duell im Atlantik" (USA 1957)
Was soll ich sagen, der Film lebt einfach von den zwei Superhaudegen Robert Mitchum und Curd Jürgens, die sich ein packendes Katz und Maus Spiel liefern und unerbittlich bekämpfen. Man weiss eigentlich nie genau wer Jäger und wer Gejagter ist. Es braucht zwar knapp 25 Min. bis sie aufeinanderprallen, aber dann taucht man richtig mit dem Film ab!
Die Rollen der beiden Kapitäne hätte man kaum besser besetzen können, beide sind einfach einzigartig in ihrer Art, wobei der "Normannische Schrank" für mich den emotionaleren Part hatte, er hat einfach diese unnachahmliche Ausstrahlung und eine enorme Leinwandpräsenz.
Die Spezialeffekte wirken natürlich heutzutage ein wenig angestaubt, aber damals gab es dafür einen Oscar, und auch zurecht wie ich finde, die Bilder waren schon recht beeindruckend für 1957 und man merkt deutlich dass viele U-Boot-Actioner diesen Streifen hier als Vorbild haben. Die Sprache ist schön knarrig, die Inszenierung geradlinig und Spannung gibt es bis zum tollen Finale. Klasse!


----------



## phila_delphia (9. August 2015)

Zuletzt habe ich "Walz with Bashir" gesehen.

Grüße

phila


----------



## daLexi (9. August 2015)

Blitz 7/10


----------



## Pittermann (9. August 2015)

Es war einmal in Amerika - klasse Film mit großartiger Musik (Leone/Morricone eben )!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2015)

Kurzer Prozess – Righteous Kill


----------



## Cartesius (9. August 2015)

Zufällig beim Stöbern auf Youtube gefunden und gestern abend gleich mal angesehen: Kung Fu Man


----------



## Imperat0r (9. August 2015)

Hitman


----------



## daLexi (9. August 2015)

Prinzessin Mononoke 9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. August 2015)

Bulletproof Monk


----------



## Imperat0r (9. August 2015)

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## orca113 (10. August 2015)

Outbrake Lautlose Killer

7/10 recht guter Film mit einigen Logiklücken aber sonst unterhaltsam.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2015)

4 Fäuste gegen Rio


----------



## Pittermann (10. August 2015)

Monty Python - Der Sinn des Lebens


----------



## Imperat0r (10. August 2015)

die entdeckung der unendlichkeit


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2015)

13 mit Jason Statham


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2015)

Ein Pyjama für zwei


----------



## MOD6699 (11. August 2015)

Minions - 7/10 ganz witzig auch wenn Sie an den ersten 2.Teilen nicht rankommen.

Terminator Genesys - 7/10 ebenfalls gar nicht so schlecht.  Kann man sich schon mal antun.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. August 2015)

Die Gewaltigen


----------



## Koko291 (11. August 2015)

Focus 7/10
John wick (Männer Film) 9/10


----------



## Pittermann (11. August 2015)

Der Klang des Herzens


----------



## TankCommander (11. August 2015)

Die City Cobra! 
- mit vollständigem Ende 7/10P
- geschnittenes Ende 6/10P

Wie kann nur so ein Mist beim Pressen der DVD's passieren....(Deutschland und Österreich) unfassbar





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TVvI6J2oQz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1SPYH9BW8P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijEolPApA_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (12. August 2015)

Scream I


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. August 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die Visage des Bösewichts ist der Hammer! Werwolf ohne sich dafür in die Maske begeben zu müssen,besonders ab 1.15 Min. ff deutlich erkennbar!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2015)

The Punisher : Dirty Laundry


----------



## marcus022 (12. August 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Die City Cobra!



Als ich den Namen las und das zweite Bild vom Link sah dachte ich what, das ist doch nicht Arnie. Der sieht ja aus wie Sly the fly. Ist das der "City Hai" (Raw Deal) für Arme ... Ich kenne die "Cobra" nicht aber den mit Arnie find ich richtig gut. DIe trailer lassen allerdings von Sly nicht gutes erhoffen. Da beide auch noch im selben Jahr erschienen sind ist es nicht allzu verwunderlich das man in Deutschland die Titelnamen angepasst hat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2015)

Crank II, keine wirkliche Glanzleistung


----------



## Gripschi (12. August 2015)

Whoiam

Klasse Film. Besonders das Ende ist Klasse gemacht.

Einfach mal ne 180° Wende drine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2015)

Die Coopers - Schlimmer geht immer


----------



## Imperat0r (12. August 2015)

Felon


----------



## Pittermann (13. August 2015)

Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2015)

The Tuxedo " Gefahr im Anzug "


----------



## Jabberwocky (13. August 2015)

The Imitation Game  9/10
Klasse Film und die Ironie hinter der Entschlüsselung 

Dragonball Z - Battle of Gods  7/10
Auch als grosser Dragonball Fan muss ich gestehen, die Serie sowie die alten Filme kann ich mir kaum noch ansehen. Battle of Gods ist jedoch wieder ein wenig moderner und hat auch ein paar witzige Stellen drin. Auch die deutsche Synchronisation hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Jedoch kann man sich wohl Dragonball Super sparen, da es genau die selbe Geschichte erzählt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2015)

American Sniper


----------



## Imperat0r (13. August 2015)

Nachts im Museum 3


----------



## Cleriker (13. August 2015)

November Man 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2015)

Wyrmwood: Road of the Dead


----------



## Koko291 (13. August 2015)

The Imitation game 
9/10
Echt gut gemacht


----------



## DrTraxx (13. August 2015)

Final Fantasy 7 Advent Children


----------



## marcus022 (13. August 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Whoiam
> 
> Klasse Film.



Find ich auch. Um längen besser als Blackhat von dem ich mir im Vorfeld ohne den trailer gesehen zu haben (schaue keine trailer) viel erhofft hatte aber sehr enttäuscht wurde.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

Die Minions. Genau das, was man erwartet.


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2015)

Eiskalte Engel 9/10

Finde ich wirklich gut gemacht. Die Fortsetzungen hätten die sich echt sparen können.


----------



## Imperat0r (14. August 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Whoiam
> 
> Klasse Film. Besonders das Ende ist Klasse gemacht.
> 
> Einfach mal ne 180° Wende drine



Eigentlich kein Fan von deutschen Filmen, aber Whoiam ist aufjedenfall sehenswert!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

Theo gegen den Rest der Welt


----------



## Pittermann (14. August 2015)

Hitchcock - Vertigo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2015)

Stand by Me – Das Geheimnis eines Sommers


----------



## Amon (14. August 2015)

Stand by me...genialer Film.

Zuletzt gesehen habe ich Ant Man. War verschwendete Lebenszeit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

Der Profi 2


----------



## Imperat0r (15. August 2015)

Kaufhaus Cop 2 - 

2/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

2 Weihnachtsmänner


----------



## Imperat0r (15. August 2015)

App 

Bisschen übertreiben, aber interessant


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2015)

Crocodile Dundee – Ein Krokodil zum Küssen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

Karate Kid, ich brauchte dringend mal ein Brechmittel


----------



## Koko291 (15. August 2015)

Boy next door
5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2015)

Joe´s Apartment


----------



## Pittermann (15. August 2015)

Der Club der toten Dichter
10/10 - Einfach ein Meisterwerk, aus dem wir alle etwas lernen können.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2015)

Gremlins – Kleine Monster


----------



## orca113 (16. August 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Die City Cobra!
> - mit vollständigem Ende 7/10P
> - geschnittenes Ende 6/10P
> 
> ...



Was ist ne City Cobra???

Gestern:

Heute heiratet mein Ex

6/10 unterhaltsam


----------



## Niza (16. August 2015)

Nix wie weg - vom Planeten Erde 10/10

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Koko291 (16. August 2015)

Die schlange im schatte des adlers 
10/10
Bester Film von Mr.Chan


----------



## Niza (16. August 2015)

Koko291 schrieb:


> Die schlange im schatte des adlers
> 10/10
> Bester Film von Mr.Chan



Jap der ist super

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2015)

Carrie – Des Satans jüngste Tochter


----------



## clown44 (16. August 2015)

Kingsmen - The Secret Service   9/10


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2015)

Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex 7/10


----------



## MOD6699 (17. August 2015)

Ant  - Man - 8/10 kann man sich mal anschauen.


----------



## Imperat0r (17. August 2015)

the equalizer


----------



## azzih (17. August 2015)

Fasse mal die Filme der letzten 2 Wochen zusammen:
Mission Impossible Rogue Nation: 5/10  Im Grunde alles schon mal gesehn, ziemlicher 08/15 Actionstreifen
Captain Phillips (Amazon Prime): 9/10 Spannend gemacht und kein ausgelutschtes Szenario, hat mir sehr gut gefallen

Als Serie hab ich Turn die erste Staffel geschaut und find die eigentlich ganz cool und gut gemacht.


----------



## marcus022 (17. August 2015)

Trance - Gefährliche Erinnerung 6/7



Spoiler



Die Besetzung ist mindestens gut aufgestellt. Der Film fängt relativ unproblematisch an. Als er zu der Hypnosetherapeutin(Elizabeth) geschickt wird gehts aber los. Danach hatte der Film mich gepackt. Eigentlich ein grandioses Finale, wenn auch bitter.


----------



## Imperat0r (17. August 2015)

Wir sind die Millers


----------



## Koko291 (18. August 2015)

Rocky 2 
10/10
Liebe die Rocky Reihe


----------



## Jabberwocky (18. August 2015)

Weg mit der Ex  5/10
Größtenteils regt man sich über die unglaubliche Dummheit des Hauptprotagonisten auf Alexandra Daddario wertet den Film dafür wieder ein Stück auf 

The Canyons  3/10
Trotz der paar Sexszenen einfach nur langweilig. Lindsay Lohan gehört definitiv nicht mehr vor die Kamera...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2015)

Das fliegende Auge


----------



## Imperat0r (18. August 2015)

zwei glorreiche halunken


----------



## Koko291 (18. August 2015)

Der Knast Coach 
9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2015)

Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung


----------



## Imperat0r (19. August 2015)

winnetou I


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2015)

Wir kaufen einen Zoo


----------



## SpiderJ (20. August 2015)

*** Bitte denkt daran, zukünftig bei Euren Film- oder Serien Angaben zur Gesamtqualität, eine Benotung anzugeben, z.b. 9/10 (oder wer mag, gibt mehr Details zu seiner Meinung/Benotung ab)
Dies hilft allen Mitlesern, als Orientierung, wobei Geschmack natürlich individuell ist ***


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2015)

Die Verurteilten


----------



## Imperat0r (20. August 2015)

der hobbit eine unerwartete reise


----------



## SpiderJ (20. August 2015)

Schade, dass meiner Bitte auf Benotung nicht folge geleistet wird. So finde ich das merklich halbgar, einfach nur den Titel angeben, das wars. Spitze...
100 % null aussagekräftig....Schade...


----------



## robbert (20. August 2015)

Der Nanny 7 von 10
Milan Peschel spielt genial und ist der Grund den Film zu sehen, der Rest Fehlbesetzungen angefangen bei Schweighöfer bis hin zur Ferres.
Insgesamt aber lustig.


----------



## tdi-fan (20. August 2015)

Im Juli

8 von 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2015)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier


----------



## Imperat0r (20. August 2015)

Batman The Dark Knight


----------



## Gerstag (21. August 2015)

The Avengers 2 Age of Ultron.
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. 9/10

Kurz davor, Der Kaufhaus Cop 2
Kevin James hat sich verkaufen lassen für diesen Müll. Langweilig von Anfang an. Mir ist es z.t so vorgekommen als wenn er selbst 0 Lust auf diesen Schmarrn hatte. 2/10 und auch nur weil Kevin James "halbwegs" dabei war hätte man sich sparen können.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2015)

Blues Brothers


----------



## tdi-fan (21. August 2015)

Gravity 

9 von 10


----------



## Thaurial (21. August 2015)

SpiderJ schrieb:


> Schade, dass meiner Bitte auf Benotung nicht folge geleistet wird. So finde ich das merklich halbgar, einfach nur den Titel angeben, das wars. Spitze...
> 100 % null aussagekräftig....Schade...



Kann nur Ich Deine Beiträge sehen? 
Finds auch viel besser wenn eine persönliche Wertung und ggf. warum dabeisteht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. August 2015)

Metal Gear Solid 4. [emoji14]


----------



## The_Dragon (21. August 2015)

Eagle Eye - Außer Kontrolle  

9 / 10 Man kommt kaum zum Durchatmen.


----------



## mightness (22. August 2015)

Minions

8 / 10


----------



## T'PAU (22. August 2015)

The Equalizer (Denzel Washington)  6/10



Spoiler



Nachdem eine junge Prostituierte ("treffenderweise" von der _Hitgirl_-Darstellering aus "Kick Ass" gespielt ) übelst verprügelt wurde, startet Baumarkt-Arbeiter Rachefeldzug, der ihn bis zur Russen-Mafia führt... oder so ähnlich... 



Manchmal ganz nett, insgesamt doch eher Action/Rachestory-Hausmanskost.


----------



## Imperat0r (22. August 2015)

Southpaw.   8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2015)

Chaos mit Jason Statham


----------



## orca113 (23. August 2015)

Hotel Transilvanien 8/10

Sehr lustig. Einer der wenigen animierten Filme die mir gefallen.


----------



## Zeus18 (23. August 2015)

Captain America 2: The Return of The first Avenger

6/10

Ich finde den Film eigentlich recht gut, dennoch gab es etliche Szenen die mir etwas fragwürdig herüber kommen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Captain America 2: The Return of The first Avenger
> 
> Ich finde den Film eigentlich recht gut, dennoch gab es etliche Szenen die mir etwas fragwürdig herüber kommen.



Ist glaube ich bei dir nichts neues^^ 

B2T : Casino mit Robert De Niro


----------



## ich558 (23. August 2015)

Avengers- Age of Ultron

War lustig und fast so gut wie Teil 1 8,5/10


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2015)

Hotel Transsilvanien : 8/10


----------



## nicyboy (23. August 2015)

Ant-Man 

hab mich fast totgelacht der film ist echt super 9/10


----------



## Imperat0r (23. August 2015)

Dumm und dümmer 2


----------



## daLexi (23. August 2015)

Repo Men 5/5


----------



## Nulpe (24. August 2015)

The Signal 7/10


Hat den jemand zufaellig geschaut? Also spannend isser ja, aber der Schluss ist irgendwie verwirrend.


----------



## orca113 (24. August 2015)

mehrere Folgen Heartland - Paradies für Pferde 10/10


----------



## TheRev90 (24. August 2015)

Southpaw - extrem starke Leistung von Jake Gyllenhaal!
Wirklich sehenswerter Film!


----------



## TankCommander (24. August 2015)

Am vergangen Wochenende hatte ich Zeit...

- Lawless - Die Gesetzlosen==>7/10 P. ich war sehr überrascht über den Film 
- Drilbit Taylor - Ein Mann für alle Unfälle==>Naja hatte mehr erwartet 5/10 P. 
- Half Nelson - was dramatisches sozialkritisches zum Abschluss==> (Der Film ist aber nicht für jeden was)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2015)

Jede Menge Ärger


----------



## Imperat0r (24. August 2015)

captain phillips


----------



## daLexi (24. August 2015)

Watchmen 5/5


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2015)

Fast & Furious 1 - 6, The Transporter 1 - 3 und The Avengers


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2015)

Sin City: A Dame To Kill For


----------



## The_Dragon (25. August 2015)

Prakti.com

Ein klasse Film 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zdl01i3F1VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cleriker (25. August 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Fast & Furious 1 - 6, The Transporter 1 - 3 und The Avengers



Oha, da hattest du gestern aber viel Zeit, was? 

Alien vs. Predator 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2015)

> Oha, da hattest du gestern aber viel Zeit, was?


Nö, hatte am Sonntag schon angefangen, ich gehe dafür ja auch nicht in die Glockendisco


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2015)

X-Men: Erste Entscheidung - 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2015)

The Immigrant


----------



## tdi-fan (25. August 2015)

Silver Linings Playbook

8 von 10


----------



## Amon (25. August 2015)

American Sniper - 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2015)

Die kleinen Superstrolche retten den Tag


----------



## Imperat0r (25. August 2015)

Focus


----------



## DrTraxx (25. August 2015)

Who Am I. War ganz okay. Direkt danach Hackers.


----------



## mks1970 (26. August 2015)

"Dick - Doof - Hinter Schloss und Riegel" über Youtube auf dem Fernseher geschaut! Wir haben alle herzlich gelacht und fühlten uns um 40 Jahre zurück versetzt, wo diese Filme oft (in Teilen) am Freitag im ZDF zu sehen waren!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

Blitz - Cop-Killer vs. Killer-Cop


----------



## Alensung (26. August 2015)

the silence lamp


----------



## T'PAU (26. August 2015)

Alensung schrieb:


> the silence lamp


"Die Stille Lampe", noch nie von gehört.


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2015)

Das Schweigen der Lämmer?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2015)

Die Miami Cops


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2015)

Shrek


----------



## cerbero (26. August 2015)

Star Trek - Renegades

7,5/10
Erfreulich gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. August 2015)

Die Seewölfe kommen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2015)

Cusack – Der Schweigsame


----------



## Imperat0r (27. August 2015)

Hip Hop Hood


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2015)

Die Fürsten der Dunkelheit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. August 2015)

Kaufhaus Cop 2 6 / 10


----------



## daLexi (29. August 2015)

Fast & Furios 7 ... 6/7


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2015)

Warum Männer nicht zuhören und Frauen schlecht einparken können. 
War widererwarten doch ganz gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2015)

Der Richter - Recht oder Ehre


----------



## alm0st (31. August 2015)

Beim Sterben ist jeder der erste


----------



## Metalic (31. August 2015)

Das erste Mal seit Monaten mal wieder einen Film im Fernsehen  gesehen. Hab jetzt schon kein Bock mehr, drecks Werbung 

Den Film musste ich aber sehen _Sinister_ gestern Abend auf Pro Sieben.
Bin leider die letzten 20-30 Min engepennt, Lag aber nicht am Film sondern ich musste gestern arbeiten und diese (wie schon erwähnt) dreckigen Werbeunterbrechungen sind einfach viel zu lang.
Ansonsten mal wieder ein guter Horrorfilm. 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

Ist das Leben nicht schön?


----------



## TankCommander (31. August 2015)

*Der große Gatsby*
Denke das Buch ist besser.  
Trotz der guten Besetzung fand ich den Film eigentlich langweilig. Was mir gut Gefiel waren die
vielen Farben, Outfits usw.


----------



## Munin666 (31. August 2015)

Gestern habe ich noch 
- Interstellar
geguckt, am Abend davor
- Iron Sky Directors Cut
beides echt geniale Filme


----------



## The_Dragon (31. August 2015)

Who Am I - Kein System ist sicher  Bewertung 8 / 10 Aber dafür, dass sie das Thema aufgegriffen haben 1a. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynW6Ys3LLAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

Ex Machina


----------



## HamsterGroupon3658 (31. August 2015)

dürfen hier auch pronos genannt werden?


----------



## tdi-fan (31. August 2015)

The Wolf of Wall Street

9 von 10

Ich find' den so geil, glaub schon 3 mal gesehen oder so


----------



## kero81 (31. August 2015)

The Gambler 9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2015)

KITE 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2015)

Der Schrecken von Texas


----------



## The_Dragon (1. September 2015)

Zählt auch ein Musikvideo als Film?^^

Dann wäre es folgendes 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w9KnuJZkBjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*#1JahrbeiPCGH*     
*#CC*  Coole Community  Helft einander weiter so fleißig wie bisher


----------



## Zeus18 (1. September 2015)

Chris Brown ft. Justin Bieber - Next 2 You


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Chris Brown ft. Justin Bieber - Next 2 You



Das du nichts anderes kannst, ist ja einigen hier bereits bekannt. Aber jetzt noch einen anderen Thread dafür zu nutzen 
B2T : Run All Night


----------



## Zybba (2. September 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy

Hat mir ganz gut gefallen, war aber anders als erwartet.
Bin aber auch zwischendurch eingeschlafen... ^^



The_Dragon schrieb:


> Zählt auch ein Musikvideo als Film?^^


Dafür gibts einen eigenen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/90399-now-playing-die-musikecke.html



The_Dragon schrieb:


> *#1JahrbeiPCGH*


Glückwunsch!


----------



## TheRev90 (2. September 2015)

Drecksau

8,5/10 wirklich sehenswerter Film


----------



## Cartesius (2. September 2015)

Bud Spencer & Terrence Hill: 2 wie Pech und Schwefel 

Die Chorszene ist einfach göttlich!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgoolZ-Mo48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (2. September 2015)

Pompeii  5/10
naja... [emoji15]


----------



## Imperat0r (2. September 2015)

R.E.D
R.E.D 2


----------



## Cleriker (2. September 2015)

Sinister hab ich auch gesehen, der war klasse!

PS: klar kann man auch Pornos nennen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2015)

Hilfe, die Amis kommen


----------



## Amon (2. September 2015)

Der Seewolf 10/10


----------



## orca113 (3. September 2015)

Gestern The International

8/10

Klasse Film


----------



## Imperat0r (3. September 2015)

Extreme Rage


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. September 2015)

Gesprengte Ketten 9 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2015)

Caddyshack 2


----------



## Cleriker (3. September 2015)

AVP 2, oder AVPR wenn man so will. 6/10


----------



## Imperat0r (3. September 2015)

San Andreas 8/10


----------



## Kinguin (3. September 2015)

Who am I


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2015)

Straight outta compton - 7/10


----------



## orca113 (4. September 2015)

Repo Man

5/10 eigentlich gut aber viel verschenktes Potential weil vorhersehbar


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2015)

Barfuss ins Glück


----------



## Imperat0r (4. September 2015)

Verrückte Weihnachten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

Im Westen nix neues Directors Cut 9 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2015)

Running Man


----------



## Imperat0r (5. September 2015)

The Social Network


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2015)

Papillon


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

Die nackte Kanone


----------



## Imperat0r (5. September 2015)

Trauzeugen AG


----------



## Kinguin (5. September 2015)

Captain Phillips


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug


----------



## TheRev90 (5. September 2015)

Her 9/10
überraschend schöner Film


----------



## Zeus18 (5. September 2015)

Marvel's The Avengers 2: Age of Ultron     7/10

Den Film finde ich eigentlich recht gut, da waren schon einige gute Szenen dabei.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

Death Proof - Todsicher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Papillon


Innerhalb kurzer Zeit auch jetzt 2x gesehen, der macht wohl gerade Sender Hopping .

Hamburger Hill 7 / 10 und Death Sentence 8 / 10


----------



## Zeus18 (6. September 2015)

Sex School - Klär Mich Auf                    2/10

Ne der Film war echt zum kotzen nahe. Niewieder mehr.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Sex School - Klär Mich Auf                    2/10



Das wird bei dir nichts mehr^^ 
B2T : Die Glücksritter


----------



## TheRev90 (6. September 2015)

Nightcrawler - Jede Nacht hat Ihren Preis

Irrsinnig starke Performance von Jake Gyllenhaal! 10/10


----------



## Imperat0r (7. September 2015)

werner volles rooäää


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2015)

Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2


----------



## T'PAU (7. September 2015)

Who Am I - Kein System ist sicher  8/10

Fand ich nicht schlecht mit überraschender "Auflösung" gegen Ende. 



Spoiler



Interessantes Detail ist das "Fight Club" Poster an der Wand in Benjamins Refugium. Sind ja durchaus Parallelen zu diesem Film vorhanden. 
Weggeschmissen hab ich mich bei der "Stinkefinger"-Aktienkurve, so geil!


----------



## Imperat0r (7. September 2015)

Werner - das muss kesseln


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2015)

Pain&Gain: 8/10


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (7. September 2015)

Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz 9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

Ein Greifvogel mit Bodenkontakt oder man könnte auch sagen: Der Adler ist gelandet 8/10


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2015)

Lone Survivor 4/10 
Ich weiß nicht was ich genau erwartet habe, aber das gebotene war echt zu wenig.


----------



## Imperat0r (8. September 2015)

Denk wie ein Mann


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Lone Survivor 4/10
> Ich weiß nicht was ich genau erwartet habe, aber das gebotene war echt zu wenig.



Action da drin war gut dafür 4 Punkte aber der Rest...

Gestern Tall Man mit Jessica Biel

6/10 war ganz ok


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2015)

Rocky 2


----------



## Imperat0r (9. September 2015)

fast and furious 7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2015)

Rambo 3


----------



## TankCommander (9. September 2015)

Ein Mann sieht Rot! 

Ein Klassiker!


----------



## tdi-fan (9. September 2015)

Vielleicht lieber morgen

hat mir richtig gut gefallen


----------



## Imperat0r (9. September 2015)

Denk wie ein Mann 2


----------



## tdi-fan (9. September 2015)

It - Boy

6 bis 7 von 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2015)

L.I.S.A - Der helle Wahnsinn


----------



## Imperat0r (9. September 2015)

Moneyball


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2015)

Der Supercop mit Terence Hill


----------



## Imperat0r (10. September 2015)

Teeange Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Zeus18 (11. September 2015)

Gestern Nachmittag ein Dokumentarfilm über die Biographie von Barack Obama.

8/10


----------



## TankCommander (11. September 2015)

Ich habe mal wieder in der Kammer gewühlt und gesucht und da ist mir die Perle von 1980 ins Auge gesprungen. 
Heute bezeichnet man so einen Film als Trash zu unrecht. Die deutsche Zensur und der Exterminator eine wahrhaftes Beispiel 
für die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle. 

Ein Klassiker! Nichts für schwache Nerven. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SjcW7PAyObw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hier eine unrated Version: OFDb - DVD: Madison Home Video / MVW (Unrated) (Deutschland), Freigabe: FSK 18 (indiziert) von Exterminator, Der (1980)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. September 2015)

Die Serie "The 4400". 
Scifi-Mystery mit unglaublich nervigen Teenie-(und teils auch Erwachsenen-) Romanzen über die gesamten 4 Staffeln hinweg, ziemlich schlechte Musik, schlechtes Intro (über alle 4 Staffeln immer gleich), eine ganze Reihe nerviger Charaktere, unverständliche Handlungswandlungen und Main-Chars, die einem nicht besonders ans Herz wachsen.
Dennoch konnte ich mich dem üblichen Serien-Bann nicht entziehen; ich wollte einfach wissen, wie es weitergeht.
Die Romanzen und Songs habe ich dann irgendwann angefangen zu überspringen, was die Sache erträglicher machte.
Zu blöd war, dass ich am Ende von Staffel 4 feststellen musste, dass die Serie mitten in der Handlung aufhört... 

Natürlich hat die Serie auch gute Seiten. Darum 5/10
Empfehlen kann ich sie jedoch nicht.


----------



## Tankoo (12. September 2015)

Fantastic Four..


----------



## -Atlanter- (12. September 2015)

Terminator 8/10



> Fantastic Four..


Den alten oder den neuen?


----------



## Guru4GPU (12. September 2015)

Fury  (ohne X )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. September 2015)

Midnight Run


----------



## Imperat0r (12. September 2015)

Big Daddy


----------



## Zeus18 (13. September 2015)

Déjà Vu - Wettlauf Gegen Die Zeit        6/10

Der Film ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, war in der Mitte etwas verwirrend, aber im nachhinein habe ich es doch kapiert.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. September 2015)

Der neue Mission Impossible.
Vorhersehbar, albern und größtenteils so unrealistisch und nicht-nachvollziehbar, dass man aktiv das nachdenken ausblenden musste, um überhaupt noch Spaß zu haben. Eine coole Verfolgungsjagd und ein netter Einbruch gab es. Aber ansonsten echt belanglos.

5/10


----------



## TankCommander (13. September 2015)

Gestern mal wieder einen Film aus den 80er Jahre 

Nur 48 Stunden  10/10 P.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uWninWJHxtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1p5gUNDloo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheRev90 (13. September 2015)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder "Die Verurteilten"

10/10 ist einfach ein Filmklassiker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. September 2015)

Missing in Action 8 / 10, Schneller als der Tod 8,5 / 10 und Silverado 9 / 10


----------



## orca113 (13. September 2015)

Ruhet in Frieden – A Walk Among the Tombstones

Nicht so schlecht. 7/10 

Leider stellenweise langatmig. Hat mich aber mit Atmosphere und düsterer Stimmung gut gefesselt.

Auch die Charaktere sind recht gut dargestellt. Teilweise sehr harte aber nur angedeutete Szenen der Gewalt.


----------



## T'PAU (13. September 2015)

Die Entdeckung der Unendlichkeit

Diesmal keine "Bewertung", da ich das echt nicht in Zahlen ausdrücken kann. Muss sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden, für den autobiographische Filme nicht zu _sperrig_ sind. 
Der Oscar für Eddie Redmayne für die Rolle des Stephen Hawking ist jedenfalls absolut gerechtfertigt imho!


----------



## Cleriker (14. September 2015)

Gerade eben "Im Sumpf des Verbrechens" 

Hab den Anfang leider verpasst, der Rest war aber gut.


----------



## Imperat0r (14. September 2015)

mein name ist nobody


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Déjà Vu - Wettlauf Gegen Die Zeit        6/10
> 
> Der Film ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, war in der Mitte etwas verwirrend, aber im nachhinein habe ich es doch kapiert.



Manche brauchen halt etwas länger^^ 

B2T : Lethal Weapon 2 - Brennpunkt L.A.


----------



## TheRev90 (14. September 2015)

Who Am I - Kein System ist Sicher

Ich bin kein Freund deutscher Filme, aber dieser ist einer der wenigen Guten!
8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. September 2015)

Wild Card 6 / 10. Ziemlich müde der Film und die Action beschränkt sich auf nur wenige Minuten


----------



## LTB (15. September 2015)

*Kingsmen, 8/10*
Solide Gentlemen Action mit doch recht blutigen Gewaltpassagen, nett inszeniert und gut gespielt.
*Straight Outta Compton, 9/10*
Sehr guter Biographie Film über N.W.A (Ice Cube, Dr Der, Eazy-E...) und den Anfängen des US-Gangster Raps Anfang der 90er. Nicht unbedingt meine Musik, aber die Umsetzung war wirklich gut.
*Baymax 3D, 7/10*
Sehr netter animierter Film, in 3D daheim aufm TV ein Genuss. Story ist leider nichts neues, aber die Charaktere und deren Umsetzung ist gut gelungen, trotz dass Disney Pixar gekauft hatte, sieht man sehr gut das Pixar noch mit die besten animierten Filme macht, sehr viel Liebe zum Detail.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. September 2015)

Kill the Boss 2


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2015)

Battleship - 7/10


----------



## Cleriker (15. September 2015)

Battleship 7/10 
Ob es wohl mal einen zweiten geben wird...


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2015)

Naja, ein Fortsetzung muß ich davon nicht haben. So toll war er dann auch nicht. Und meine 7 Punkte sind auch mit einen Augenzwinkern, eigentlich 6.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2015)

Kill Bill 1


----------



## orca113 (15. September 2015)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Déjà Vu - Wettlauf Gegen Die Zeit        6/10
> 
> Der Film ist eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht, war in der Mitte etwas verwirrend, aber im nachhinein habe ich es doch kapiert.



Waaaas?! Das war für mich einer der Oberhammerfilme (10/10)

Gestern die erste neue Folge Chicago Fire

Mir gefällt die Serie sehr gut:

8/10


----------



## Gamer090 (15. September 2015)

Wenn auch Dokus gehen, Ölrausch auf ZDF Neo. Es geht um Rockefeller wie er sein Ölimperium in den USA aufbaut und er ging über Leichen um Erfolgreich zu sein. Mal ein Beispiel: Um nicht von der Eisenbahn abhängig zu sein um sein Öl zu transportieren, baute er Pipelines quer durchs halbe Land. Als er aber für eine gewisse Strecke auf die Eisenbahn angewisen war, schloss er die Raffiniere dort nur um den Kampf mit der Eisenbahn zu gewinnen, die ging dann fast Bankrott.
Die angestellten der Bahn haben das Eisenbahndepot zerstört und dann war das Ende gekommen und Rockefeller hatte gesiegt.

9/10 Interessant zu sehen aber auch beänstigend, so läuft die Wirtschaft aber.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2015)

Der Herr des Hauses


----------



## Imperat0r (16. September 2015)

der herr der ringe - die rückkehr des königs


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

Die Götter müssen verrückt sein


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (16. September 2015)

Mad Max  9/10


----------



## LSchmiddie (16. September 2015)

Austin powers 6/10, aber groovy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2015)

Die Brücke von Arnheim 8 / 10


----------



## PhilMBG (16. September 2015)

Den Menschen so fern - 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2015)

Fast & Furious 7 9 / 10 Direkt ein Wunder was aus dem Film noch geworden ist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2015)

Das Imperium schlägt zurück


----------



## TheRev90 (16. September 2015)

Argo 9/10


----------



## Cleriker (17. September 2015)

Fast an Furious 6 bekommt von mir 8/10 
Wäre die Flugzeugszene nicht so unglaublich übertrieben lang, gäbs noch mehr.


----------



## thunderofhate (17. September 2015)

JCVD

War durchaus unterhaltsam. Würde aber sowieso jeden Film mit JCVD schauen, denn es gibt eben nur einen JCVD! 7/10


----------



## Cleriker (17. September 2015)

Jetzt musste ich doch echt erst mal überlegen was JCVD sein soll.

Ja, der ist schon super. Wenn er jetzt auch etwas seltsam aussieht.

50 erste Dates 9/10


----------



## Imperat0r (17. September 2015)

Honig im Kopf


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2015)

Ich liebe Dich zu Tode


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2015)

> 50 erste Dates 9/10


Zwar auch mitbekommen ( würde es nicht wirklich als angesehen bezeichnen ) aber ich würde dem nur 50% davon geben. Mir zu lahm und kitschig


----------



## Cleriker (17. September 2015)

Ich sagte ja bereits, ich bewerte immer nach dem was ich davon erwarte. So einen Film werde ich beispielsweise nie mit Godzilla, oder ähnlichem vergleichen. Es geht ums immer wieder neu verlieben, was bedeutet, dass schnulzig ein Pluspunkt ist. 
Man muss es aber auch mögen. Adam Sandler und Drew finde ich eh super und die Art des Humors auch. Also hab ich bekommen was ich wollte (und meine Frau).


----------



## Booman90 (17. September 2015)

The Imitation Game

Sehr guter Film.

8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2015)

The Reach - In der Schusslinie


----------



## Imperat0r (18. September 2015)

starship troopers


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2015)

Homefront


----------



## TankCommander (18. September 2015)

The Last Stand  9/10 P.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (18. September 2015)

Mad Max: Fury Road 
0/10


----------



## Kinguin (18. September 2015)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

Für einen Abend ausgeliehen,und muss sagen war jetzt nicht so der Brüller,also nicht mal wirklich gutes Action Kino.
Halt wieder typisch Bay,aber irgendwie stumpf - bin selber zwar kein großer Turtles Fan aber habe mehr erwartet.
Btw  Megan Fox ist optisch wirklich toll,aber keine gute Schauspielerin - sie kam mir ziemlich fehl am Platz vor bzw in ihrer Rolle als Journalistin April.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2015)

Cut Bank - Kleine Morde unter Nachbarn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. September 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja bereits, ich bewerte immer nach dem was ich davon erwarte. So einen Film werde ich beispielsweise nie mit Godzilla, oder ähnlichem vergleichen. Es geht ums immer wieder neu verlieben, was bedeutet, dass schnulzig ein Pluspunkt ist.
> Man muss es aber auch mögen. Adam Sandler und Drew finde ich eh super und die Art des Humors auch. Also hab ich bekommen was ich wollte (und meine Frau).


Ist schon richtig aber bei dem Titel und Spanglish oder Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an fällt es mir arg schwer dem was abzugewinnen. Es war ja nicht auf dich gemünzt sondern einfach nur meine Meinung zum Film.

True Grit 7 / 10 und Systemfehler - Wenn Inge tanzt 9 / 10


----------



## Cleriker (19. September 2015)

Alles klar.

Star Wars: Episode I – Die dunkle Bedrohung 7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. September 2015)

Der gestiefelte Kater 9 / 10 und Mr. Brooks 8 / 10


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig aber bei dem Titel und Spanglish oder Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an fällt es mir arg schwer dem was abzugewinnen. Es war ja nicht auf dich gemünzt sondern einfach nur meine Meinung zum Film.



Ist ja nicht der erste Film, in dem Sandler/Barrymore zusammen spielen. 
Und ich fand sie alle ganz gut, die beiden passen gut zusammen. Vielleicht machen sie ja noch mal einen zusammen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2015)

Erbarmungslos


----------



## T'PAU (19. September 2015)

sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Mad Max: Fury Road
> 0/10


Na so schlecht kann der doch nicht sein, oder (hab ihn noch nicht gesehen, wollt ich mir auf Blu-ray kaufen)? 


Zulu 8/10
Besonders Orlando Bloom (Fluch der Karibik, Herr der Ringe) spielt doch 'ne recht ungewohnte Rolle, fern vom _Saubermann_-Image.


----------



## TheRev90 (19. September 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:
			
		

> Na so schlecht kann der doch nicht sein, oder (hab ihn noch nicht gesehen, wollt ich mir auf Blu-ray kaufen)?



Ich hoffe es nicht hab Ihn bestellt und warte darauf 

Dallas Buyers Club 10/10


----------



## Imperat0r (19. September 2015)

Battleship


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2015)

Star Wars Episode II - Angriff der Klonkrieger


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2015)

Die Stadt der verlorenen Kinder


----------



## TheRev90 (20. September 2015)

Birdman oder (Die unverhoffte Macht der Ahnungslosigkeit)
8/10


----------



## YuT666 (20. September 2015)

Outpost - Black Sun
Outpost - Rise of the Spetsnaz
Mad Max Fury Road
Frozen - etwas hat überlebt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2015)

Return to Sender - Das falsche Opfer


----------



## Imperat0r (21. September 2015)

Gone Girl


----------



## orca113 (21. September 2015)

Titanic


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2015)

Life of Pi - 8/10
I am Legend - 8/10


----------



## tdi-fan (21. September 2015)

A World Beyond 

4 / 10


----------



## Metalic (21. September 2015)

Fack ju Göthe 9/10

Endlich mal den ersten Teil gesehen. Di gehts ins Kino für Teil 2.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2015)

Eraser mit Onkel Arnie


----------



## Imperat0r (21. September 2015)

The Green Mile


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2015)

Stoßtrupp Gold


----------



## The_Dragon (21. September 2015)

Killer Elite  Super Film! 9/10 Punkte 

Der Film geht echt ab! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NKCuzVDeP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2015)

Lost Highway


----------



## roulie90 (22. September 2015)

Get the Gringo

7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2015)

Déjà Vu


----------



## TankCommander (22. September 2015)

- Mad Max Fury Road   10/10 P.
  Der Film ist schon etwas abgedreht aber als Fan der Serie "Voll normal"

- Der Knast Coach  6/10 P.
  Der Film hatte längen und das Ende war dann recht abrupt. 
  Ansonsten eine tolle Idee und zeitweise ganz gut umgesetzt.


Edit: Fear the Walking Dead - Episode 4 
          Eine absolute Enttäuschung! 
          Dachte die Serie würde den Ausbruch zeigen! 
          Episode 1-3 gingen noch, aber 4?!?


----------



## Imperat0r (22. September 2015)

Spiel ohne Regeln


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2015)

Deja Vu - 8/10
Out of Time - 7/10


----------



## Imperat0r (22. September 2015)

Santa Clause


----------



## roulie90 (23. September 2015)

New Jack City

7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2015)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## LSchmiddie (23. September 2015)

Unbreakable 

Solide 7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2015)

Ein paar Folgen Pfarrer Braun


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2015)

Paranoia - Riskantes Spiel=      7/10

Nicht schlecht der Film, denn da ist schon eine gewisse Spannung drinne.


----------



## TankCommander (24. September 2015)

Species   7/10 P.
Ich habe meine alte Gold Edition wiedergefunden


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2015)

Die Unzertrennlichen


----------



## Kinguin (24. September 2015)

South Paw


----------



## Imperat0r (25. September 2015)

Santa Clause 2


----------



## Hänschen (25. September 2015)

Avengers - Age of Ultron    ....  2/10 bis 8/10

billig und geil gemischt, recht stresslos anzuschauen


----------



## Performance-Gaming (25. September 2015)

Skyfall 2012 James Bond 007

9/10 Film: James Bond 007 - Skyfall [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Daniel Craig, Judi Dench, Javier Bardem, Ralph Fiennes, Naomie Harris, Bérénice Marlohe, Albert Finney, Ben Whishaw, Sam Mendes: DVD & Blu-ray

10/10 Soundtrack https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeumyOzKqgI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

Die Teufelin


----------



## TankCommander (25. September 2015)

Avengers - Age of Ultron

Meiner Meinung nach kommt er nicht an den ersten Teil ran. 

Muss gestehen war etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. September 2015)

American Beach House: 3/10

Eigentlich wie American Pie nur schlechter als erlaubt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2015)

Cusack, der Schweigsame und Deltaforce


----------



## derGronf (25. September 2015)

Idiocrazy

Viel zu real. Gruselig.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. September 2015)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Battleship - 7/10


fand die schutzschilde der gegner geil, hat schon sehr an supreme commander erinnert  hätte nichts gegen einen zweiten teil einzuwenden. auch wenn der film an sich recht trashig war und die schauspielerische leistung, insbesondere von rihanna eher mager war. mein scifi bonus macht allerdings einiges wieder wett... subjektive beurteilung eben...




sensit1ve_ schrieb:


> Mad Max: Fury Road
> 0/10


das ist doch keine vernünftige bewertung. erkläre dich! 



TankCommander schrieb:


> Avengers - Age of Ultron
> Meiner Meinung nach kommt er nicht an den ersten Teil ran.
> Muss gestehen war etwas enttäuscht.


der erste teil war sehr unterhaltsam und stringent. bei age of ultron passiert so viel zeugs, aber der rote faden geht mindestens genauso oft verloren, sodass ich im kino tatsächlich viele male eingeschlafen bin und mir von anfang an alles egal war... war absolut 0 mitreißend... sehr schade...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug


----------



## Gamer090 (25. September 2015)

Crocodile Dundee 9/10 

Tolle Story die aber typisch für Hollywood in einer Love Story endet, trotzdem guter Film und sein Messer hätte ich auch gerne, kein Vergleich zwischen dem Zahnstocher den der Junge hat und ihn bedroht.


----------



## Gripschi (25. September 2015)

Sin City 2

10, hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

Teuflisch


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

Timemachine ein klassiker 

und für eine hand voll Dollar


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

Good Fellas – Drei Jahrzehnte in der Mafia


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

Der Querkopf


----------



## roulie90 (26. September 2015)

Bad Boys I
8/10

Bad Boys II
9/10


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

Ziemlich beste Freunde


----------



## Imperat0r (26. September 2015)

Santa Clause 3


----------



## roulie90 (26. September 2015)

Chappie 

8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2015)

Denk wie ein Mann 2


----------



## roulie90 (27. September 2015)

Honig im Kopf

9/10

Wirklich klasse schauspielerische Leistung von Dieter Hallervorden, hat mich echt berührt.


----------



## tdi-fan (27. September 2015)

Abbitte

9 von 10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

Fack ju Göhte 9 / 10


----------



## Imperat0r (28. September 2015)

Kampfstern Galactica: Der Pilotfilm


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2015)

Kindsköpfe 2


----------



## xNeo92x (28. September 2015)

Hancook und zum ersten Mal Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger. 
Die Gretel sah gar nicht mal so übel aus 
Aber der Plot war mehr oder weniger nach 15 Minuten klar.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Kindsköpfe 2


Aber als Konserve, und King of Devil´s Island


----------



## Zybba (28. September 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Kindsköpfe 2


Wie fandet ihr ihn?
Dem ersten ähnlich?
Den hatte ich nämlich gesehen und fand den sehr belanglos.


----------



## roulie90 (28. September 2015)

Dobermann

2/10

verschwendet eure Zeit nicht! xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie fandet ihr ihn?
> Dem ersten ähnlich?
> Den hatte ich nämlich gesehen und fand den sehr belanglos.


Ging so, ich würde mit viel good will 7 / 10 geben

Das fliegende Auge


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2015)

Hensel und Gretel Hexenjäger: 8/10
war aber ganz schön stark geschnitten
Hancock: 7/10


----------



## Imperat0r (28. September 2015)

Unknown User 1/10


----------



## Gamer090 (28. September 2015)

Crocodile Dundee 2 8/10 

Ich fand den ersten Teil etwas besser, auch wenn es witzig war manchmal und er mit seinen speziellen Methoden die Bösen Buben erledigt hat fehlt mir noch das gewisse Etwas. Der Film baut auf den Vorgänger auf, wer den nie gesehen hat wird einen Teil der Geschichte nicht verstehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2015)

Agenten sterben einsam


----------



## roulie90 (29. September 2015)

American Sniper

8/10


----------



## Dustin91 (29. September 2015)

Einfach zu haben. 8/10. Ist gut um ihn mit einer Herzensdame zu schauen 



roulie90 schrieb:


> American Sniper
> 
> 8/10



Haben den im Kino geschaut (ne Gruppe Soldaten) und am Ende


Spoiler



als die Originalaufnahmen der Trauerfeier kamen, mussten wir schon alle schwer an uns halten um nicht zu heulen 
Gänsehaut hatte ich da ohne Ende. Als Soldat fühlt man da noch irgendwie ein Stückchen anders mit, da er, wenn auch ein ausländischer, Kamerad war.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. September 2015)

Kill Bill Vol.1


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. September 2015)

Der Babaduk

7/10

Wirklich gut gemacht.
Hatte zwar eher einen Horrorfilm erwartet, dieser Film ist dann aber doch eher eine Mischung aus Psychothriller und Horror.
Warum, kann ich schlecht sagen, ohne zuviel zu verraten.

Ist aber auf jedenfall sehenswert, wenn auch für meinen Geschmack die Story gegen Ende hin etwas unnötig in die Länge gezogen wurde.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2015)

Desperado


----------



## Hänschen (29. September 2015)

Tribute von Panem- Mockingjay Teil 1   ...  5/10

Mal wieder falsche Zielgruppe ... man sollte bei den Filmen dazuschreiben dass es Pseudo-Bildungsfilme für dümmliche Jugendliche sind, dann könnte ich mir so manche Qual ersparen.
Die sind nämlich schmerzhaft unrealistisch bisweilen.


----------



## T'PAU (29. September 2015)

Auge um Auge 6/10

Gute Besetzung (C. Bale, W. Dafoe, F. Whitaker, W. Harrelson usw.), authentisches Ambiente, aber irgendwie wollte der Funke nicht überspringen.



Spoiler



Die Schluss-Szene hab ich nicht ganz gerafft. Hat Bale sich 'ne Überdosis von diesem Drogen-Zeugs gespritzt? War irgendwie nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Imperat0r (29. September 2015)

inside job


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

Auf brennendem Eis


----------



## Zybba (30. September 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Mal wieder falsche Zielgruppe ... man sollte bei den Filmen dazuschreiben dass es Pseudo-Bildungsfilme für dümmliche Jugendliche sind, dann könnte ich mir so manche Qual ersparen.


Was hast du von dem Film denn erwartet? xD


----------



## eye_of_fire (30. September 2015)

Mad Max Fury Road 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2015)

Der Duft der Frauen


----------



## frankydankydank (30. September 2015)

Transporter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

das Parfüm


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2015)

Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Cleriker (1. Oktober 2015)

Hook
Bin immer wieder überrascht. Da Gibt's Szenen die ich einfach viel zu albern finde, aber am Ende bin ich trotzdem immer positiv gestimmt.


----------



## eye_of_fire (1. Oktober 2015)

Alien 1


----------



## Imperat0r (1. Oktober 2015)

96 Hours


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

John Rambo


----------



## Imperat0r (2. Oktober 2015)

Verrückte Weihnachten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

Zorro


----------



## TankCommander (2. Oktober 2015)

Run all night   7,5/10 P.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2015)

Warte, bis es dunkel wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

Array


----------



## roulie90 (3. Oktober 2015)

Kick Ass 

7/10


----------



## Imperat0r (3. Oktober 2015)

4 Brüder


----------



## Ramrod (3. Oktober 2015)

Maze Runner 3D - Die Auserwählten in der Brandwüste  im Kino durch ein gewonnenes Kinoticket.
So einen schlechten/schrottigen Film habe Ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. 
3D war so gut wie nicht zu erkennen und der ganze Film war *******.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

Die Maske


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2015)

Apollo 13


----------



## Imperat0r (3. Oktober 2015)

The Visit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

Kill the Boss I / II


----------



## Imperat0r (4. Oktober 2015)

Der Pate


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2015)

Kein Ort ohne dich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

Das verbotene Königreich und Dampfnudel Blues


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2015)

Star Wars - Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter


----------



## Imperat0r (5. Oktober 2015)

Fack ju Göhte 2


----------



## orca113 (5. Oktober 2015)

Fack Ju Göthe 2

9/10 ohne Worte.... Nur geil


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Oktober 2015)

Alles steht Kopf

Dermaßen liebevoll und eingängig hatte ich ihn nicht erwartet. In praktisch jeder Beziehung perfekt, ich musst auch kurzzeitig mit den Tränen kämpfen, was mir im Kino bisher nur einmal zuvor passiert ist.
Einer der besten (Animations)-Filme überhaupt, würde ich ohne zu überlegen auch noch ein zweites Mal schauen - unbedingt angucken! 10/10


----------



## The_Dragon (5. Oktober 2015)

Star Wars: Episode IV – Eine neue Hoffnung 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9gvqpFbRKtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (5. Oktober 2015)

Hatte ich fast vergessen:

Dieser Tage habe ich den Fehler gemacht Everest zu schauen:

3/10

Das war gar nichts. Totlangweiliger, vorhersehbarer Mist. Nicht nur Vorhersehbar weil auf realer Geschichte basierend, sondern auch weil alle Szenen des Films keine Überraschungen boten. Dazu bescheuerte Charaktere und Dialoge.

Ging gar nicht. Einzig ein paar schöne Bilder retten den Film ein wenig.


----------



## The_Dragon (5. Oktober 2015)

Star Wars: Episode V – Das Imperium schlägt zurück



Das Wochenende war schon cool


----------



## Miloma (5. Oktober 2015)

Fack ju Göhte 2 - hat mich gut unterhalten


----------



## The_Dragon (5. Oktober 2015)

Star Wars: Episode VI – Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter 

Ich finde die Filmreihe total toll! 

Freu mich riesig auf den nächsten Teil 


Spoiler



*17. Dezember 2015 *


----------



## TheRev90 (5. Oktober 2015)

Mad Max Fury Road 8/10


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Oktober 2015)

Ohne Limit. 8/10


----------



## T'PAU (5. Oktober 2015)

Mad Max - Jenseits der Donnerkuppel 6/10

Mad Max - Fury Road 7/10
(abgefahrener geht's wohl kaum noch, auch/insbesondere was die Vehikel angeht )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

Tut, nein damit ist nicht das Lebenswerk eines Hupenherstellers gemeint


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2015)

Ronal the Barbarian  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UfiDjAEqz9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## micanine (5. Oktober 2015)

Lone Survivor


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2015)

Fack ju Göhte 2


----------



## Hänschen (6. Oktober 2015)

Who Am I - Kein System ist sicher   ..................... 8/10

Zwar nicht sehr realistisch doch die Botschaft kommt rüber, guter Fluss, kaum Stress ...


----------



## Imperat0r (6. Oktober 2015)

Alles steht Kopf


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2015)

A World Beyond


----------



## Imperat0r (7. Oktober 2015)

Kill the Messenger


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2015)

Traumfrauen


----------



## TheRev90 (7. Oktober 2015)

Hugo Cabret - 8,5/10


----------



## TheRev90 (7. Oktober 2015)

Am Sonntag bist du tot
7,5/10


----------



## Imperat0r (7. Oktober 2015)

Everest


----------



## labernet (7. Oktober 2015)

Am Borsigplatz geboren (endlich meine DVD bekommen)

Pflichtprogramm für alle Borussen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2015)

Secret Agency - Barely Lethal


----------



## Zeus18 (7. Oktober 2015)

Tracers = 7/10

Nicht schlecht der Film, aber die Spannung fehlte ein wenig meines erachtens nach.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2015)

Der Pate I / II. Interessant aber trotzdem harte Kost


----------



## azzih (8. Oktober 2015)

Sicario: Guter Film, Empfehlung! 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2015)

Der Knastcoach


----------



## Imperat0r (9. Oktober 2015)

Stirb Langsam


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

Transformers II und der Pate Teil 3


----------



## floppyexe (9. Oktober 2015)

In alle Löcher...geiler Film! Empfehlung!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

Madagascar II


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Oktober 2015)

Star Wars Episode II


----------



## Hänschen (10. Oktober 2015)

Maze Runner ..... 8/10

Zum Glück kein Müll wie so häufig bei der Lovefilm Post


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Oktober 2015)

Rocky I


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

Interstellar


----------



## daLexi (10. Oktober 2015)

F*** You Göhte 2 - sehr lustig 10/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

Die Coopers


----------



## Imperat0r (10. Oktober 2015)

Sicario


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

Jarhead 2


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Oktober 2015)

Der Marsianer. 8,5/10.
Unterhaltsam, spannend, lustig, stellenweise rührend.
3D gut eingesetzt und nicht zu aufdringlich. Gute Abwechslung zwischen Action-Szenen und ruhigeren Sequenzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2015)

Nebenbei The Italien Job


----------



## Imperat0r (11. Oktober 2015)

Missing


----------



## TheRev90 (11. Oktober 2015)

Sicario 8/10


----------



## robbe (11. Oktober 2015)

Lone Survivor 8/10

Mal ein richtig guter Kriegsfilm mit bombatischen Sound und beeindruckenden Bildern. Vorallem kein übertriebener Ami Patriotismus.


----------



## addicTix (11. Oktober 2015)

Superbad


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

Taxi nach Tobruk


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Oktober 2015)

der schuh des manitu


----------



## Kinguin (12. Oktober 2015)

Happy Gilmore


----------



## DrTraxx (12. Oktober 2015)

Street Fighter und direkt danach Back to the Future II


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Oktober 2015)

A World Beyond


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Oktober 2015)

The Marsian - 7/10

Für ein Drama viel zu positiv. Es werden zwar viele Probleme präsentiert, aber stets sofort auch die Lösung bzw. deren Umsetzung, wodurch nur ganz selten mal Spannung erzeugt wird und Drama somit auch gar nicht vorhanden ist.
Die Message des Films wird einem aufs Auge geschlagen (nicht gedrückt): Wissenschaft ist einfach das größte und kann quasi alles.
Einige gute Lacher waren dabei. Oft konnte man schmunzeln. Ansonsten war aufgrund des positiven Tenors alles recht vorhersehbar.
Meines Erachtens wird er dem Hype nicht ansatzweise gerecht.
Als SciFi Fan natürlich Pflicht, Kino lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich. 3D ist ebenso unnötig.


----------



## TheRev90 (12. Oktober 2015)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> The Marsian - 7/10
> Für ein Drama viel zu positiv.
> Meines Erachtens wird er dem Hype nicht ansatzweise gerecht.
> Als SciFi Fan natürlich Pflicht, Kino lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich. 3D ist ebenso unnötig.



Hab "Der Marsianer - Rettet Mark Watney" gestern Abend im Kino gesehen und ich fand den Film richtig gut. 

Natürlich kommt er nicht an Interstellar oder Gravity ran, will er meiner Meinung nach aber auch gar nicht, dafür versprüht der Film auch zu viel Hoffnung in kritischen Szenen.
Es ist eher ein Film, der mehr in Richtung "Cast away im All" geht.

Ein Gang ins Kino lohnt sich, allein schon wegen der großartigen Optik. 
3D ist wieder einmal überflüssig, dass sehe ich so wie du! 
Leider ist es mittlerweile üblich jeden potentiellen Kassenschlager in 3D zu zeigen.

Summa summarum würde ich den Film mit 8/10 bewerten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2015)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Oktober 2015)

The Vatican Tapes


----------



## OzziT (13. Oktober 2015)

John Carter
Etwas spät dran aber naja.. Lieber zu spät als nie. Hatte paar lustige Szenen drinnen. Idee auch super. Umsetzung könnte etwas besser sein. Das Ende war viel zu knapp gehalten und wie es weiter geht, kann man sich nur erahnen. Standard Open-End Hollywood halt.
7,5/10 
Hab schon viel bessere Filme gesehen.


----------



## Pittermann (13. Oktober 2015)

Star Wars Episode I - The Phantom Menace


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Oktober 2015)

Get the Gringo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

Don Camillo I - III


----------



## Cleriker (13. Oktober 2015)

Haha, das passt ja gut.  Ich hatte heute:
Keiner haut wie Don Camillo.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

Das Original ist aber besser und ich habe hier die restaurierte Originalfassung. Fernandel ist einfach unschlagbar


----------



## DShadowK (13. Oktober 2015)

Der Soldat James Ryan....immer wieder gut!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

Rocky 2


----------



## Hänschen (13. Oktober 2015)

"Die große Zuckerlüge"   auf Arte


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Oktober 2015)

Monster AG


----------



## Imperat0r (14. Oktober 2015)

Interstellar


----------



## orca113 (14. Oktober 2015)

American Fighter 2 Der Auftrag

extrem trashig aber dennoch:

8/10 (bitte fragt mich nicht... die gute Wertung weil es einfach ein Kultfilm für mich aus Jugendtagen)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

Tracers


----------



## dbilas (14. Oktober 2015)

Oh da gibt es einige die ich zuletzt gesehen habe durch meine Urlaubszeit 
Terminator 5:
Als großer Terminatorfan bin ich von diesem Teil ein wenig enttäuscht, denn wirklich "Stimmung" wollte nicht aufkommen.
Dennoch gebe ich großzügig eine 6/10 Bewertung

fast and the furious 7:
Einer meiner Lieblingsteile ist und bleibt der erste aber der neuste Teil war dennoch schön anzuschauen. 
Sehr viele Effekte wenn auch extrem Übertrieben und im Hinterkopf immer der Gedanke das dies Paul Walker´s letzter Film war. 
Besonders die letzten Minuten sind wirklich Spitze. 
Daher eine 8/10 

Asterix im Land der Götter:
Ein wirklich schöner Film wie fast alle Asterix Teile
9/10

Avengers 2:
Dieser Teil hat es mir besonders angetan und gefällt mir um einiges besser als noch der erste. Tolle Effekte und super Sound und die Schauspieler haben ihre Rolle wieder Perfekt umgesetzt
10/10


----------



## Imperat0r (14. Oktober 2015)

Warrior


----------



## Hänschen (14. Oktober 2015)

Predestination   8/10


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Oktober 2015)

Maze runner die auserwählten in der brandwüste      7/10

Der erste Teil hat wesentlich mehr Spannung erweckt als der zweite Teil. Ich freue mich schon auf den dritten Teil.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Oktober 2015)

The Avengers - Age of Ultron  7/10  (Teil 1 noch 8.5/10)
Viiiel zu lang, hätte auch 95 Minuten dauern können. Der erste Teil war einfach _kultiger_, kann's nicht recht in Worte fassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

Don Camillo, Teil 4 und 5. Damit ist die heilige Mission beendet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

Annabelle


----------



## Imperat0r (15. Oktober 2015)

Der Pate 2


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Oktober 2015)

Luther (Serie) - 7/10

Idris Elba (The Wire, Pacific Rim) ist ein exzellenter Schauspieler und einfach ein sympathischer Kerl. Sein Charakter John Luther ist ziemlich cool und sehr interessant, verliert jedoch im Laufe der Serie etwas an Unterhaltungswert und 'Unvorhersehbarkeit' sobald er seine Wut mehr im Griff hat. Die Nebendarsteller sind durchaus interessant und erzeugen Spannung, bspw. die Verstrickungen mit Alice Morgan.
Das emotionale Empfinden der Charaktere wird sehr gut transportiert - vielleicht einer der großen Pluspunkte dieser Serie.
Weniger gut gefielen mir die Storylines: Mal wieder eine Police Officer/Detective Story und beinahe jede Folge das Verbrechen des Jahrhunderts, dass natürlich nur mit dem Genie bzw. extremen Scharfsinn des Hauptcharakters aufgeklärt werden kann...  
Auch eine richtige Begierde auf die immer nächste Folge weckt die Serie nicht. Staffelübergänge sind mitunter holprig.

Luther ist kein Game of Thrones oder Breaking Bad. Dennoch finde ich die Serie sehenswert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

Unterm Radar


----------



## Cleriker (15. Oktober 2015)

Matrix, meinst du damit STEALTH - unter dem Radar, oder was anderes?


----------



## Imperat0r (15. Oktober 2015)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Matrix, meinst du damit STEALTH - unter dem Radar, oder was anderes?



Dieser Film ist damit gemeint^^ Unterm Radar - FilmMittwoch im Ersten - ARD | Das Erste 

B2T : Der Gendarm von Saint Tropez


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2015)

Crank 2 4 / 10


----------



## Imperat0r (16. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Crank 2 4 / 10



Dito. Der erste Teil war definitiv besser!


----------



## Hänschen (16. Oktober 2015)

X-Men - Zukunft ist Vergangenheit - Rogue Cut    8/10


Bah ... nach X-Men krieg ich immer Migräne


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2015)

Jurassic World


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2015)

007 Moonraker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2015)

Colt 45 Colt 45 (2014) - IMDb


----------



## clown44 (17. Oktober 2015)

Gestern im Kino gesehen: American Ultra

Um Ehrlich zu sein: Ich habe doch etwas mehr von dem Film erwartet. Von daher nur 5,5/10


----------



## Imperat0r (17. Oktober 2015)

Black Mass


----------



## Hänschen (17. Oktober 2015)

Automata   8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Oktober 2015)

007 - Der Mann mit dem goldenen Colt


----------



## endorph1ne (18. Oktober 2015)

Enter the Void

Visuell ein Orgasmus


----------



## Don_Lokus (18. Oktober 2015)

Harry Potter 1-7.2 in einem viel zu langen Filmmarathon


----------



## Imperat0r (18. Oktober 2015)

Hotel Transsilvanien 2


----------



## TheRev90 (18. Oktober 2015)

Moneyball - Die Kunst zu gewinnen 9/10

Back in the Game 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2015)

Kill The Boss 2


----------



## orca113 (18. Oktober 2015)

Body Count - Flucht nach Miami

8/10 ein super Film. Genial gemacht und die Schauspieler machen einen super Job.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

Mad Max " Fury Road " gerade noch 5 / 10


----------



## Hänschen (18. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mad Max " Fury Road " gerade noch 5 / 10



Soll ichs aus meiner Lovefilm Leihliste streichen ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

Hier gibt es ja noch ein paar Bewertungen die man mit heranziehen könnte.  Mir war der zu abgedreht und man öfters das Gefühl etwas irgendwie schon mal gesehen oder gehört zu haben


----------



## Seabound (18. Oktober 2015)

Petri Geil! Angelurlaub am Analsee


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2015)

Jack and the Giants


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

The Gunman 8 / 10


----------



## Imperat0r (18. Oktober 2015)

The Transporter Refueled


----------



## clown44 (18. Oktober 2015)

Noah ( Blue Ray ) 7,5 - 8/10


----------



## thunderofhate (19. Oktober 2015)

Stromberg - Der Film

Gute Unterhaltung und mit der SPD findet Stromberg auch die zu seinem Charakter passende Partei. 8/10


----------



## TheRev90 (19. Oktober 2015)

Der Richter 7,5/10


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Oktober 2015)

National Security


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2015)

Habe mir mal After Earth angetan. Besser einmal im TV sehen, als in einem schwachen Moment versehentlich die Bluray kaufen dachte ich mir und das war gut so. 

4/10


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Oktober 2015)

asterix und obelix mission kleopatra


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2015)

Die durch die Hölle gehen


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Oktober 2015)

Wieder einmal : Versprochen ist Versprochen

Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. Oktober 2015)

Aliens (Teil 2)

Vornweg: Immer noch ein recht spannender Film mit einem hervorragenden Set-Design.

Auf der Schattenseite stehen dagegen teilweise schlecht gezeichnete Charaktere, ganz besonders die Soldaten. Und die Schauspieler sind teilweise auch etwas arg steif und einfach seltsam.

Für 1986 ziemlich geile Effekte und damals hat auch alles recht glaubwürdig gewirkt (besonders, wenn ich dran denke, wie alt ich da war), mittlerweile ist vieles _offensichtlich _unecht und wirkt dadurch teils recht albern (bspw. Objekte und Fahrzeuge, die scheinbar nahezu kein Gewicht haben und daher entsprechend durch die Landschaft hüpfen) . Das passt nicht zum Film.
Auch die Dialoge sind gealtert und wirken oft albern. Gleiches Problem wie oben.

Nach wie vor ein Klassiker, aber so angsteinflößend und spannend wie damals ist er leider bei weitem nicht mehr.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mad Max " Fury Road " gerade noch 5 / 10





Hänschen schrieb:


> Soll ichs aus meiner Lovefilm Leihliste streichen ?


Habe den Film sehr genossen. Schön abgefahren (aber nicht albern), tolle Charaktere und durchweg spannend und immer was los. Visuell auch sehr cool gehalten. Bei mir hat er 8/10 bekommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2015)

007 - Goldfinger


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2015)

Alleluia - Ein mörderisches Paar


----------



## Imperat0r (20. Oktober 2015)

mortdecai


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2015)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Aliens (Teil 2)
> 
> Vornweg: Immer noch ein recht spannender Film mit einem hervorragenden Set-Design.
> 
> ...



Ich finde es ja sehr bedauerlich, dass der Film nicht -- wie die anderen Alien Film -- in 2,35:1 Format gehalten ist, sondern in 1,85:1.
Dazu wirkt das Bild sehr körnig. Insgesamt eine schlechte Bildqualität.
Der Film selbst ist ja gut, und wenns zur Sache geht, gibts auch keine Langeweile mehr und die Sprüche von Hudson sind auch heute noch kult. 
Wird Zeit, dass es in dem Franchise mal wieder voran geht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2015)

London Payback - Sieger glauben nicht an Zufälle


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2015)

Monster AG 8/10 toller Film und ich sollte bevor ich ins Bett gehe erst in meinem Kleiderschrank nachschauen ob ein Monster auf mich wartet.   2 Punkte Abzug weil ich finde die Story etwas zu kurz, könnte locker 30-40min länger sein es passiert soviel nacheinander das es mir so vorkommt, als ob es künstlich zusammengedrückt wurde.


----------



## Imperat0r (21. Oktober 2015)

Let's be Cops - Die Party Bullen


----------



## Hänschen (21. Oktober 2015)

John Wick   7/10

Eigentlich zu schmerzhaft und unrealistisch, aber die 7 für die Schauspieler die sich echt Mühe gaben ...


----------



## endorph1ne (21. Oktober 2015)

Sucker Punch in der Extended Cut 

Die Extra Szene mit dem Doktor muss man einfach gesehen haben 



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBYNOxLVj5Y


Einfach fantastisch wie das umgesetzt wurde 

9/10


----------



## orca113 (21. Oktober 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja sehr bedauerlich, dass der Film nicht -- wie die anderen Alien Film -- in 2,35:1 Format gehalten ist, sondern in 1,85:1.
> Dazu wirkt das Bild sehr körnig. Insgesamt eine schlechte Bildqualität.
> Der Film selbst ist ja gut, und wenns zur Sache geht, gibts auch keine Langeweile mehr und die Sprüche von Hudson sind auch heute noch kult.
> Wird Zeit, dass es in dem Franchise mal wieder voran geht.



So sieht es aus!


----------



## T'PAU (21. Oktober 2015)

Zume heutigen (21.10.2015) _Ehrentag_ natürlich ein Muss! 

Zurück in die Zukunft 2  8/10
Hat natürlich nicht mehr dieses Entdeckungs-Flair des 1. Teils, ich finde den 2. Teil jedoch noch am besten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2015)

The Punisher Dirty Laundry


----------



## tdi-fan (21. Oktober 2015)

The Gunman
4 /10


----------



## Imperat0r (21. Oktober 2015)

Jupiter Ascending


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2015)

007 - Sag niemals nie


----------



## Hänschen (22. Oktober 2015)

Halo Legends   7/10


----------



## Imperat0r (22. Oktober 2015)

chucky die mörderpuppe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2015)

Brust oder Keule mit Louis de Funes


----------



## Cleriker (22. Oktober 2015)

Louis und seine außerirdischen Kohlköpfe


----------



## orca113 (22. Oktober 2015)

Bill und Ted`s verrückte Reise durch die Zeit

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_&_Teds_verrückte_Reise_durch_die_Zeit

7/10 super unterhaltsam


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Louis und seine außerirdischen Kohlköpfe


Wenigstens die Langfassung?

007 Goldeneye


----------



## Hänschen (22. Oktober 2015)

Jurassic World   9/10

Spannend bis zum Schluss, recht brutal ... Jurassic Thema halt 


Scheinbar ist eine gute Start-Software auf der BluRay, denn nach dem Einlegen in die PS3 lief es gleich an und es kam sogar ein Sprache-Auswahlmenu vor dem Hauptmenu.
Und als ich zwischendurch Pause auswählte im Popup-Menu (mit Dreieck am Controller) liess sich der Film zwar nicht wieder mit dem Play-Pfeil fortführen aber nachdem ich Stop auswählte und die BluRay neu startete vom PS3 Startmenu lief es gottseidank an der pausierten Stelle weiter über ein kleines Menu auch aus der BD-Software.

Ähhh ... kurz gesagt recht fortschrittliche Disc


----------



## Cleriker (22. Oktober 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenigstens die Langfassung?



Sicher doch! Und zwar auf Bluray samt deutschen Untertiteln für diese Stellen. Hab ich mir zusammen mit Brust oder Keule auf blauen Scheiben geholt, aber der war ja auch im Fernsehen hier schon immer ungekürzt.


----------



## Noname1987 (22. Oktober 2015)

Le Havre von Aki Kaurismäki. Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## daLexi (22. Oktober 2015)

Push 6/10


----------



## Imperat0r (23. Oktober 2015)

Ziemlich beste Freunde


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

72 Stunden – The Next Three Days


----------



## Nulpe (23. Oktober 2015)

Vacation - Wir sind die Griswolds 8/10

Ich mag Ed Helms  Hier ist das unlogische einfach nur witzig. Ich denke der Film ist eher unbekannter, als manch einer, aber super humor. Fuer den einen oder anderen etwas zu Panne.

A World Beyond 5/10

Das Beste war wie immer im Trailer... Die eleganten Waffen und die Tricks aus Disney Zaubercomputer sind echt nice.
Haette nicht mit so einer Story gerechnet und im allgemein einfach ein wenig schwach :\

Jurassic World 7/10

Man merkt, dass sie viele Dinge aus dem ersten Teil mit eingebracht haben. Bringt Nostalgische Momente 
Aber die Witze haben nicht gezuendet und die 'Haustier-Dinos' gefallen mir nicht so :\
Und dieses hin und her mit dem Alpha ist auch ein bisschen wirr..

Maggie 6/10

Ein Film ueber die Inkubationszeit von Arnis Tochter... Wer denkt, dass er viele Zombies zu sehen bekommt, der irrt.  
Auch nur 6 Punkte, weil ich an meine Tochter denken musste und wenn ich an seiner Stelle waere.







ZOMBIEANZAHLSPOILER:








Es sind ganze 2!


----------



## Hänschen (23. Oktober 2015)

Oha ... ich sollte wohl A World Beyond von der Leihliste streichen 

Und das mit den nicht ganz realistischen/handfesten Storyfäden in Jurassic World stimmt, aber es stört irgendwie nicht bei dem Spektakel ... ich habe ihm daher ja auch nur 9/10 Punkte gegeben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

Den Rest von Pfarrer Braun


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2015)

1 Staffel von Ray Donovan


----------



## Don_Lokus (23. Oktober 2015)

Der Marsianer...
Kann man mal schauen ... aber halt nur "mal"


----------



## daLexi (23. Oktober 2015)

Mary Poppins 7/10
...mal wieder


----------



## Framinator (23. Oktober 2015)

Back to the Future


----------



## Hänschen (23. Oktober 2015)

Interstellar  

Ich bin total K.O. 
Sah ihn gerade das zweite mal an und es scheint er ist etwas unrealistisch, eher wie ein Märchen mit SciFy-touch ... aber immer noch top.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2015)

Saga - Spin it again, eher ein Musikkonzert aber das Auge bekommt auch was ab


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

Das Gesetz bin ich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

Showtime


----------



## Hänschen (24. Oktober 2015)

Den zweiten Teil der Family Guy Star Wars Trilogie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

Zurück in die Zukunft III ( mal so ganz nebenbei )


----------



## Imperat0r (24. Oktober 2015)

American Ultra


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

Falsches Spiel mit Roger Rabbit


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2015)

Papa, Mama, meine Frau und ich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2015)

Shaun das Schaf - Der Film


----------



## Imperat0r (26. Oktober 2015)

Der Marsianer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2015)

John Wick


----------



## TankCommander (26. Oktober 2015)

who am i

Hatte mir sehr gut gefallen! Hey ein deutscher Film der mir gefällt, das ist Aussagekräftig.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Oktober 2015)

Männerhort


----------



## Betschi (26. Oktober 2015)

Philosophy Of A Knife


----------



## Imperat0r (26. Oktober 2015)

Sinister 2


----------



## Hänschen (26. Oktober 2015)

Man of Steel   9,5/10


----------



## Cleriker (26. Oktober 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Sinister 2



Besser, oder schlechter als der erste?

Ironman 3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2015)

Miss Bodyguard 6 / 10, da wäre mehr drin gewesen


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Oktober 2015)

asterix und obelix bei den olympischen spielen


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. Oktober 2015)

Killjoys (Serie) - 8/10

Endlich mal wieder eine coole und sympathische SciFi Serie!  Und mysteriös ists auch noch, was im Hintergrund passiert, was ganz schön neugierig macht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2015)

Kinjite – Tödliches Tabu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2015)

Der Dummschwätzer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2015)

Falscher Bereich


----------



## TankCommander (27. Oktober 2015)

Seit langen mal wieder

Starship Troopers


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Oktober 2015)

TED 2


----------



## Hänschen (27. Oktober 2015)

Ex Machina    6/10


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. Oktober 2015)

17 Again


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Oktober 2015)

40 über Nacht


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Oktober 2015)

Alles steht Kopf und Pixels


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Oktober 2015)

50 erste dates


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Oktober 2015)

shanghai knights


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

Hotel Transsilvanien 2


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Oktober 2015)

der prinz aus zamunda


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

Rush Hour


----------



## leeCh86 (28. Oktober 2015)

John Wick


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

Passend zur Serie M*A*S*H


----------



## Don_Lokus (28. Oktober 2015)

Wikings Season2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

Unterwegs mit Mum


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

Rush Hour 2


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

Die Glücksritter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

Rush Hour 3 Feddisch


----------



## Thaurial (29. Oktober 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> der prinz aus zamunda



Die besten Szenen kommen gleich zu Beginn 

"Der kleine Prinz ist jetzt sauber"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

Die Todeskralle schlägt wieder zu


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

Zurück in die Zukunft


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (29. Oktober 2015)

Sieben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

Spy - Susan Cooper Undercover


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

James Bond 007 – Der Mann mit dem goldenen Colt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

007 - Lizenz zum Töten


----------



## Hänschen (29. Oktober 2015)

Lucy  auf DVD


----------



## TankCommander (29. Oktober 2015)

Zu scharf um Wahr zu sein. 

Cooles Filmchen


----------



## Imperat0r (29. Oktober 2015)

Santa Clause 
schon mal ein bisschen vorfreude auf weihnachten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

Auge um Auge


----------



## DShadowK (30. Oktober 2015)

San Andreas  7 / 10


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Oktober 2015)

Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere


----------



## Don_Lokus (30. Oktober 2015)

Codename: U.N.C.L.E. ... durchaus empfehlenswert!


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ein Quantum Trost. Eigentlich gar kein so schlechter Bond wie man überall hört. 
Kommt natürlich nicht an Casion Royale oder Skyfall ran, aber dennoch besser als das Brosnan-Zeugs.


----------



## Traube (30. Oktober 2015)

San Andreas .. hat mir sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

007 - Der Hauch des Todes


----------



## leeCh86 (30. Oktober 2015)

The Last Witch Hunter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

1941 Wo bitte geht´s nach Hollywood


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

Wahnsinn ohne Handicap


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Oktober 2015)

chuck and larry - wie feuer und flamme


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

Königstiger vor El Alamein


----------



## tdi-fan (31. Oktober 2015)

Mission Impossible Rogue Nation

6/ 10

Man merkt in den letzen Jahren, dass Cruise von Film zu Film nachlässt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

Chuck und Larry


----------



## Hänschen (31. Oktober 2015)

Strafplanet  ...  6,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2015)

James Bond Casino Royale


----------



## DShadowK (31. Oktober 2015)

Codename UNCLE
7/10

War recht unterhaltsam


----------



## Hänschen (31. Oktober 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow      10/10


----------



## Imperat0r (31. Oktober 2015)

Beyond Justice


----------



## Taonris (31. Oktober 2015)

A Bittersweet Life 9/10

Nach jedem Sehen wird der besser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr


----------



## tdi-fan (1. November 2015)

Rock N Rolla

7 / 10

Immer wieder geil


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

Die Piratenbraut


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

sherlock holmes spiel im schatten


----------



## TankCommander (1. November 2015)

Gestern wieder gewühlt in der Kiste mit den skurrilen Filmchen 

 - Thursday Blutiger Donnerstag 
- Battle Royale (für mich der beste Japanische Film überhaupt)

Wurde aber sagen das beide Filme Kult sind!

So kann man den Samstagabend auch verbringen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpHdbMr4y9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

James Bond – 007 jagt Dr. No


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

Sie nannten ihn Mücke


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Großartig. Mit dem wohl sympathischsten Superman ever. Und der süßesten Lois Lane ever dazu. Der enorme Aufwand für die Entstehungszeit (1978) ist deutlich zu sehen. Sicherlich kein pausenloses Dauerfeuer, wie man es heutzutage gewohnt ist, aber muss ja auch gar nicht immer sein.
Zusammen mit "Man of Steel" der einzig wahre Superman Film.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

the wolf of wall street


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

Soul Man Soulman (1986) - IMDb


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

John Wick


----------



## Imperat0r (1. November 2015)

Codename U.N.C.L.E


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

Edge after Tomorrow


----------



## Hänschen (1. November 2015)

Ich wollte Avengers 2 wieder angucken aber bin nicht weit gekommen ... ziemlich schlecht da verging mir erstmal die Lust ... mal in ein paar Wochen/Monaten nochmal versuchen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

Zombie Resurrection


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. November 2015)

Zwei bärenstarke Typen


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

Zombieland


----------



## TankCommander (2. November 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Soul Man Soulman (1986) - IMDb



Den Film würde ich auch gerne mal wieder schauen. 

Schöner Film


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

TankCommander schrieb:


> Den Film würde ich auch gerne mal wieder schauen.
> 
> Schöner Film



Ja das stimmt ^^
B2T : Gesprengte Ketten


----------



## Seeefe (2. November 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> B2T : Gesprengte Ketten



Klasse Film


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

Good Morning Vietman


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

crocodile dundee


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

Die durch die Hölle gehen


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

We Are Your Friends


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

Made of Steel ( Uncut Remastered ) guter Film aber ist er ein grausiges Flickwerk


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

Keine gute tat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

Cut Bank - Kleine Morde unter Nachbarn 6 / 10


----------



## TankCommander (3. November 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Made of Steel ( Uncut Remastered ) guter Film aber ist er ein grausiges Flickwerk



Warum ein Flickwerk?
Ich habe Zuhause noch eine alte Starlight DVD FSK 18 gilt als Uncut lt. OfDb

Hast du die KSM oder Marketing Version?

Der Film basiert auf einer wahren Geschichte.


----------



## kloanabua (3. November 2015)

Terminator Genisys, find ihn besser als alle immer sagen [emoji106]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2015)

James Bond Skyfall


----------



## Imperat0r (3. November 2015)

james bond quantum trost


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2015)

Mord im Spiegel


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

Kill Bill vol 1


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2015)

Der Schwarze Falke


----------



## Noname1987 (4. November 2015)

Das Parfum ... leider Teil einer Examensprüfung morgen... könnt kotzen... lieblose Umsetzung eines ekelhaften doch brillianten Buches.


----------



## Imperat0r (4. November 2015)

Kill Bill Vol. 2


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Pumping Iron*

Irgendwie niedlicher und stumpfer Einblick in die Upper-Class der Bodybuilding-Szene der 70er Jahre. Schwarzenegger ist hier so unfassbar lustig überheblich, dass man mit seinen Konkurrenten richtig Mitleid bekommt, auch wenn es sich um fast 2 Meter große Muskelberge handelt.


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

l.a. crash


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

Der Mann, der König sein wollte


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

Iron Man


----------



## Booman90 (5. November 2015)

James Bond Spectre


----------



## alm0st (5. November 2015)

Cloud Atlas
Schindlers Liste
Der Medicus
Django Unchained


----------



## Imperat0r (5. November 2015)

iron man 2


----------



## Hänschen (5. November 2015)

Non Stop   8/10

Voll krass


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2015)

Eine Dame verschwindet


----------



## YuT666 (5. November 2015)

Erneut MM Fury Road

weiß immer noch nicht wirklich, wie ich ihn genau einschätzen soll. Für mich keinesfalls besser als der einzig wahre Mad Max (der erste Teil), aber doch irgendwie ne feine Sache. Geile Ideen, die man so in der Art noch nicht gesehen hat (der Klampfenspieler hat was, erinnert mich an unsere früheren Death & Grindcore Versuche).

9/10


Und zum 1000sten Mal Event Horizon. Besser gehts kaum.


----------



## Don_Lokus (5. November 2015)

Schule


----------



## Gripschi (6. November 2015)

Eureka die Serie

Staffel 1 - solide 8

Gefällt mir sehr gut, besonders das es teils sehr originelle Ideen hat.

Staffel 2

Macht bisher auch einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Noname1987 (6. November 2015)

Das Leben der Bohème (Aki Kaurismäki)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

The Last Death - Der ultimative Tod


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

Sons of Anarchy Staffel 06 finished...
Was freu ich mich auf Staffel 07


----------



## tdi-fan (6. November 2015)

Im Rausch der Tiefe 1988

8/ 10


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## YuT666 (6. November 2015)

Frozen: Etwas hat überlebt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2015)

Der schmale Grat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2015)

300 - Rise of an Empire 6 / 10
X - Men - Zukunft ist Vergangenheit 7,5 / 10


----------



## Dustin91 (6. November 2015)

Spectre. Muss sagen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin. Lange nicht so gut wie Casino Royale und Skyfall. Da fand ich sogar ein Quantum Trost besser.
Die beiden Bond Girls waren richtig blass. Wenn ich da nur an die geniale Chemie zwischen Bond und Vesper denke in Casino Royale....da hat man Bond richtig angesehen, dass er in sie verliebt ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2015)

Dracula - Die Rückkehr des Pfählers


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2015)

Let´s be Cops


----------



## Imperat0r (7. November 2015)

The Last Witch Hunter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2015)

Der Nanny, die Story war schon ziemlich müde


----------



## DShadowK (8. November 2015)

Außer Kontrolle
Klassiker den ich echt gerne schaue! 
8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. November 2015)

Avengers - Age of Ultron -> Full Pull


----------



## Imperat0r (8. November 2015)

Der Einsatz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2015)

Ein Haufen toller Hunde


----------



## clown44 (8. November 2015)

Sahara ( DVD )   8,5/10


----------



## Imperat0r (9. November 2015)

300 rise of an empire


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2015)

*Insidious*: 6.5/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (9. November 2015)

James Bond - Spectre: 6/10
Befremdliches Intro, wenig Action, wenig Spannung (bis auf die allererste Szene), wenig Gadgets, lahme/beschämende Erotik-Szenen/Bond-Girls, ein Bösewicht, der nicht bedrohlich wirkt... 
Fazit: Enttäuschend in jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## Imperat0r (9. November 2015)

skyfall james bond


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2015)

Miss March


----------



## azzih (9. November 2015)

Könnt ihr bitte ein zwei Sätze zu dem Film schreiben. Ansonsten macht der Thread hier kein Sinn, wenn man gerade den Filmtitel wie en Haufen Kot hier ablässt. aber damit Null Infos liefert ob er gefallen hat und für andere sehenswert ist.


----------



## T'PAU (9. November 2015)

Transcendence (Johnny Depp, Morgan Freeman, Kate Mara)

Bin mir irgendwie noch unschlüssig. An sich ein interessantes Thema, künstliche Intelligenz usw., aber ein menschliches Bewusstsein "auslesen" und "hochladen"... hmm. 
Und dann noch diese Nano-Roboter, erinnert frappierend an die Replikator-Naniten aus der Serie "Stargate SG1", die auch menschliche Körper nachbilden bzw. heilen konnten.
Ich sach mal *7/10*.


----------



## Imperat0r (9. November 2015)

Total Recall


----------



## Don_Lokus (9. November 2015)

Redirected 6,5 / 10 
Zu viel gewollt


----------



## tdi-fan (10. November 2015)

Halbe Brüder

3/ 10


----------



## Imperat0r (10. November 2015)

Wall Street 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2015)

Zwei außer Rand und Band


----------



## Imperat0r (10. November 2015)

Jumanji


----------



## Hänschen (10. November 2015)

Iron Man 3  .... 8/10

Recht unterhaltsam, man sollte aber bei den Marvel Verfilmungen denke ich nicht zuviel erwarten - sie sind wohl eher für jüngere Leute gedacht.


----------



## TheRev90 (10. November 2015)

The Descendants - Familie und andere Angelegenheiten 8/10

Sehr schöne Tragikomödie.
Der Kontrast zwischen dem schönen Hawaii und der im Film traurigen Geschichte ist nur einer von vielen Punkten , die den Film mmn sehenswert machen.

Es ist Film der ein auch noch ein zwei Tage später darüber grübeln lässt, wie man selbst mit der im Film dargestellten Situation umgehen würde.

Verlust und Betrug  sowie Zusammenhalt und Liebe als Eckpfeiler des Films machen The Descendants zu einem wirklich sehenswerten Film, der wie so viele anderen guten Filme an der breiten Masse vorbeigegangen ist.


----------



## Seabound (10. November 2015)

_Möses 2 (Bibelporno)_


----------



## Imperat0r (10. November 2015)

Die Nackte Kanone 1


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2015)

Re-Animator


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

Die Nackte kanone 2 1/2


----------



## Hänschen (11. November 2015)

Hercules ... 7/10

Hab ihn ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz bis zum Ende angeschaut weil er ziemlich unangenehm wurde gegen Ende, aber er ist professionell gemacht und auch humorvoll.


----------



## Dustin91 (11. November 2015)

World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles.
Würde sagen 8/10. 
Ich hatte an mehreren Stellen Gänsehaut und egal wie patriotisch dieser Film ist, wenn man ihn mit der Erwartung an geile Action und stumpfen Patriotismus anschaut, dann wird man echt belohnt!
Das ist richtiges Popcorn-Kino. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Film im Kino richtig geil gefetzt hätte!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2015)

James Bond - Man lebt nur zweimal


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. November 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles.
> Würde sagen 8/10.
> Ich hatte an mehreren Stellen Gänsehaut und egal wie patriotisch dieser Film ist, wenn man ihn mit der Erwartung an geile Action und stumpfen Patriotismus anschaut, dann wird man echt belohnt!
> Das ist richtiges Popcorn-Kino. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Film im Kino richtig geil gefetzt hätte!



Meiner Gruppe von SciFi/Action Liebhabern hatte er nicht gefallen. Gab damals 5/10 IMDB Sterne für stumpfe, langweilige und vorhersehbare Action, schlechte Dialoge, schlechte Schauspieler und eine lahm umgesetzte Story... Kino hat da leider auch nicht geholfen. Auf Fotos und in Trailern macht der so viel mehr her als der eigentliche Film


----------



## Rolk (12. November 2015)

Schlechte Schauspieler? Dann habt ihr bei Battleship sicher nur max. eine 2/10 vergeben.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. November 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Schlechte Schauspieler? Dann habt ihr bei Battleship sicher nur max. eine 2/10 vergeben.


Liam Neeson wurde da ganz schön verramscht. Der Rest der Truppe war tatsächlich unterirdisch - allen voran Rhianna. Der Film an sich bewegt sich in einer ähnlichen Wertungs-Region.


----------



## Rolk (12. November 2015)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Liam Neeson wurde da ganz schön verramscht. Der Rest der Truppe war tatsächlich unterirdisch - allen voran Rhianna. Der Film an sich bewegt sich in einer ähnlichen Wertungs-Region.



Da hörst du von mir keinen Wiederspruch. Anscheinend bewerte ich insgesamt etwas grosszügiger, obwohl ich mich bisher eher für einigermasen kritisch gehalten habe. 

World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles hätte ich eine glatte 8/10 und Battleship mit hängen und würgen noch eine 4/10 gegeben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2015)

Die Frau in Gold


----------



## Pittermann (12. November 2015)

James Bond 007: Spectre

Was soll man sagen - ein weiterer Bond eben. Schade, dass ich mich an die vorherigen Bond-Filme mit Daniel Craig so schlecht erinnere, da hätte sich mir sicher noch etwas Hintergrundgeschichte erschlossen.

Aber mit Ralph Fiennes und Christoph Waltz natürlich sehr gut besetzt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2015)

Die Miami Cops


----------



## Cleriker (13. November 2015)

Zwei wie Pech und Schwefel 10/10 

Death Race 7/10
Der mit Statham und Martinez


----------



## Gamer090 (13. November 2015)

Jagdfieber 2 war tolpatschig witzig und hat mir gefallen 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2015)

James Bond Diamantenfieber


----------



## Hänschen (16. November 2015)

Walking with the Dead - Die Nacht der lebenden Idioten    6/10

Ich hab mich durchgequält ... naja kurz vorm Schluss ausgemacht 
Kann man ansehn muss aber nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2015)

Minions


----------



## daLexi (17. November 2015)

Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers 6/10

Sehr vorhersehbare, fade Handlung


----------



## Rolk (17. November 2015)

Zu scharf, um wahr zu sein

8/10

Zufällig drüber gestolpert und für sehr gut befunden. Dabei kann ich mit den meisten neueren Komödien nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. November 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Walking with the Dead - Die Nacht der lebenden Idioten    6/10
> Ich hab mich durchgequält ... naja kurz vorm Schluss ausgemacht
> Kann man ansehn muss aber nicht.


Du quälst dich durch den Film und schaust ihn nicht mal komplett, gibst ihm aber 6 von 10 Punkten? 
Was muss nach deinem Bewertungssystem noch passieren, dass du ihm bis zu 5 weitere Punkte abziehen würdest?

Und noch was zum Thema: Die ersten 4 Folgen der Serie "Narcos" auf Netflix. Es dreht sich um Pablo Escobar. Der Erzähler erinnert an den Max Payne Erzähler - sehr coole Stimme. Die Serie an sich ist visuell hübsch aufgemacht und es ist nett den Ganoven bei ihrem Handwerk zuzuschauen. Allerdings ist es bis jetzt noch überhaupt nicht spannend und somit besteht noch keinerlei Verlangen weiterzuschauen. Nach der ersten Staffel werde ich ein Rating abgeben.

Ich möchte auch gerne nochmal an den Beitrag von azzih erinnern, der bisher leider wenig Beachtung bekommen hat:


azzih schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte ein zwei Sätze zu dem Film schreiben. Ansonsten macht der Thread hier kein Sinn, wenn man gerade den Filmtitel wie en Haufen Kot hier ablässt. aber damit Null Infos liefert ob er gefallen hat und für andere sehenswert ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2015)

Hidden - Die Angst holt dich ein


----------



## Dustin91 (17. November 2015)

War gerade in Die Highligen drei Könige.
Ein recht witziger Film. Es gab paar echt gute Lacher und zwischendrin waren auch ernste Szenen.
Der Wechsel von laut Lachen und fast Heulen kam zwei bis drei Mal vor 
Nicht der beste Film mit Seth Rogen, aber auch nicht der schlechteste.
Also ich würde ihn weiterempfehlen, wenn man halt auf diese Art Humor steht.
Würde sagen 7,5/10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2015)

Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels


----------



## Gamer090 (17. November 2015)

Zwei wie Pech und Schwefel, tja was soll man sagen, der Film ist seeehr brutal , immer bekommt jemand entweder einen auf dem Kopf oder auf die Ohren  Trotzdem für Fans von Bud Spencer und Terrence Hill Filme ein Muss 9/10


----------



## Cleriker (17. November 2015)

Haha! Sehr guter Zufall. Bei mir war's eben, zwei bärenstarke Typen.


----------



## Thormark (17. November 2015)

Spectre

Ziemlicher Schrott der Film.
Hirnlose Story und der überschätzte Christoph Waltz ist in seiner Rolle völlig überfordert.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. November 2015)

Thormark schrieb:


> Spectre
> 
> Ziemlicher Schrott der Film.
> Hirnlose Story und der überschätzte Christoph Waltz ist in seiner Rolle völlig überfordert.



Endlich mal jemand, der Christoph Waltz auch überschätzt findet....Danke!
Ich kann diesen Typenn einfach Null leiden. Der spielt immer gleich....


----------



## Thormark (17. November 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand, der Christoph Waltz auch überschätzt findet....Danke!
> Ich kann diesen Typenn einfach Null leiden. Der spielt immer gleich....



Genau, der spielt immer den gleichen kauzigen Sonderling.

In Spectre hätte ich erwartet, dass er entweder einen größenwahnsinnigen Irren oder einen macht gierigen, böswilligen Despoten spielt.
Aber nichts davon.
Der Mann ist völlig überschätzt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2015)

Cartel Land


----------



## TankCommander (18. November 2015)

American Gangster 7/10 P.

The last boy scout 8/10P


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2015)

Terminator: Genisys


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand, der Christoph Waltz auch überschätzt findet....Danke!
> Ich kann diesen Typenn einfach Null leiden. Der spielt immer gleich....



Schließe mich da an. Der spielt immer das gleiche, egal in welchem Film.
In meinen Augen ist er völlig talentfrei und kann nichts.
Keine Ahnung, wieso der für die Rolle des Bösewichts besetzt wurde, aber die Spankos haben ja auch Daniel Craig als 007 gecastet und der Typ ist der schlechteste Bond, der mir je untergekommen ist.
Da wünsche ich mir schon Timothy Dalton zurück. Der hatte wenigstens Charisma, zumindest auf seine Weise.
Aber an die Größen von Connery, Moore oder Brosnan kommt Craig nicht heran. Da nützt es auch nichts, eine "der arme Bond, der als Kind misshandelt wurde" Story nichts, die es seit Casino Royale so gibt, nichts.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2015)

Der Kommodore


----------



## TheRev90 (20. November 2015)

Whiplash 9/10

Extrem starkes Psychospiel zwischen Lehrer und Schüler.

Der Film verdeutlicht welcher Preis und welche Hingabe,  man kann hier auch von Besessenheit sprechen, erbracht werden muss um sein Ziel zu erreichen.

Ebenso beleuchtet er die Förderung eines Talentes durch nahezu alle Mittel.
Seelischer Schmerz spielt hier ebenso eine Rolle, wie auch physischer Schmerz (erinnert mich teilweise an Black Swan).

Milles Teller und J.K. Simmons spielen ihre Rollen herausragend!

Daher absolut sehenswert mit einem unwiderstehlichen Soundtrack!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2015)

The Last Days on Mars


----------



## Imperat0r (20. November 2015)

james bond spectre


----------



## Seeefe (20. November 2015)

Star Wars Episode V

Fehlt noch VI, dann kann der neue Teil kommen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2015)

Brüder - Feinde


----------



## PiSA! (20. November 2015)

Men in Black 1


----------



## orca113 (20. November 2015)

Spectre

8/10


----------



## Hänschen (20. November 2015)

Terminator Genisys ... etwa 9,5/10

Krass, toll, immer wieder überraschend, stressfrei usw ... 

Nungut beim ersten mal angucken könnte man geblendet werden, es steht ja auch noch das zweite mal Jurassic World an irgendwann demnächst wenn die Preise sinken denn meine BluRay musste ich abgeben ...


----------



## Imperat0r (20. November 2015)

Bad Boys 2 -   10/10 Klassiker


----------



## ing-wio (20. November 2015)

Alles steht Kopf
Hotel Transsilvanien 2


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Bad Boys 2 -   10/10 Klassiker



Also, da muss ich widersprechen. 
An dem Film mag ich eigentlich nur die Verfolgungsjagd auf dem Freeware. Die war gut gemacht.
Der Rest ist schon eher komisch.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. November 2015)

Heute mit The Following angefangen, gefällt mir schonmal ziemlich gut  Die ganzen Wendungen sind einfach zu krass


----------



## xJiXsaw (21. November 2015)

Ich meine es waren die Minions, ist aber ziemlich lange her. In letzter Zeit sind es doch Serien die mich ansprechen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2015)

Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2015)

Die Unglaublichen Vier         8/10

Immer noch amüsant und lustig.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. November 2015)

2 4 Fäuste gegen Rio 9/10, guter Film und die unterschiedlichen Rollen der beiden kommen gut rüber. in der einen Rolle sind sie wie immer und in der anderen spielen sie Milliardäre denen alles gehört aber die sehen genau so aus wie sie.
Nur das die Millardäre immer extrem anständig und höfflich sind und irgendwie Angst vor allem haben. 

@Doc da hast du natürlich Recht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2015)

> 4 Fäuste gegen Rio 9/10, guter Film und die unterschiedlichen Rollen der beiden kommen gut rüber.


  Generell zwar lustig sich als Doppelgänger zu spielen aber der Film war schon etwas Grenzwertig.

Der Bunker ( Original ), Maximum Conviction und nebenbei Hogan´s Heroes


----------



## T'PAU (22. November 2015)

Jurassic World 7/10

Insgesamt durchaus unterhaltsam, aber mit zuviel "Kennt-man-schon"-Reaktionen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2015)

Für immer Adaline


----------



## Imperat0r (22. November 2015)

Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde 10/10


----------



## TheRev90 (22. November 2015)

Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay Teil 2 
8,5/10

Bevor ich zum Film komm, muss ich erst einmal kritisieren, dass mittlerweile jeder Blockbuster in 3D kommt und die 2D Vorstellungen in der Regel zu den ungünstigeren Zeiten laufen.
Diesen Film in 3D zu schauen, macht meiner Meinung nach mal wieder soviel Sinn, wie Wasser in den Rhein tragen. 

Naja zum Film.

Man kann sagen, dass der Film ein würdiger Abschluss für das Franchise ist.
Die Grundthematik in der ersten Hälfte des Films ist auch wirklich gut dargestellt, wie setzt man das Gesicht einer Revolution während eines Krieges geschickt ein ohne dieses zu gefährden.
Action ist auch ausreichend vorhanden, aber zum Glück nicht allzu überladen. 

Insgesamt ist er eine ganze ecke Besser als Mockingjay Teil 1, der erste Teil hat dafür aber eben viel ebnen müssen, dass der zweite Teil soviel stärker aufspielen kann.

Mir persönlich ist die Erzählweise des Endes ein bisschen knapp geraten und hätte nicht in der gezeigten Schnelligkeit abgehandelt werden müssen.

Der Film ist aber auf jeden Fall einen Gang ins Kino wert.


----------



## kloanabua (22. November 2015)

Interstellar 9/10 
Mission Impossible Rouge Nation 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2015)

Dritte Person


----------



## Gamer090 (27. November 2015)

2 ausser Rand und Band toller Film 10/10 und dann nutzt Bud Spencer einen der Leute die ihn verprügeln wollen als Bowlingkugel und trifft alle 10


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. November 2015)

Non-Stop 7/10

Durchdacht, aber am ende zu sehr Hollywood und leicht unlogisch und platt.


----------



## T'PAU (28. November 2015)

Terminator Genisys 7/10

Ist als _Persiflage_ auf die Terminator-Filme noch ganz unterhaltsam.
Auch wenn ich jetzt vielleicht gesteinigt werde: Die hätten lieber "Die Erlösung" weiterspinnen sollen, wie es afaik ursprünglich geplant war! 
Bei dem ganzen Zeitreise- und Zeitlinien-Gedöns kriege ich zumindest Knoten in meine Hirnwindungen. 
Terminatoren/Wesen die sich aus Nano-Partikeln zusammensetzen, scheinen immer mehr in Mode zu kommen. Zu sehen u.a. in "Stargate: SG1" (Replikator-Naniten), "Transcendence" (mit Johnny Depp) und jetzt in ähnlicher Form in Genisys!


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2015)

Die Erlösung war schon tot als sie ins Kino kam, weil eben Arnie nicht dabei ist.
Schlimm ist jetzt, wie die Genesys verhunzt haben. Echt furchtbar.
Ich hoffe, sie machen keine weiteren Dinger mehr.

Am Ende geht es dann wie bei Superman, ein Reboot nach dem anderen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. November 2015)

Die Simpsons - Der Film

R.I.P. Norbert Gastell


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. November 2015)

Winterkrieg 6 / 10, gute Kriegsfilme sterben wohl wirklich aus


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2015)

The Seventh Son


----------



## TankCommander (30. November 2015)

Steiner und das Eiserne Kreuz Teil 1

10/10 P.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2015)

Die Minions, die Erwartungshaltung war da doch etwas höher wie das gebotene


----------



## Cleriker (30. November 2015)

Jupiter Ascendent 8/10

Hat mir trotz der ein oder anderen Ungereimtheit und der stellenweise schwachen Mimik des männlichen Hauptdarstellers doch überraschend gut gefallen.


----------



## Hänschen (30. November 2015)

Kingsman ... 8/10

Unterhaltsam, lustig, abgedreht, krass ...




Die Bestimmung  erster Teil ... ?/10

Ich musste nach etwa 15 Minuten per Rettungsauswurf die DVD rausholen denn der Film quälte mich emotional extrem !
Wenn ihr es euch krass geben wollt guckt euch den an


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2015)

Learning to Drive


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2015)

Last Knights, ein doch recht gelungener Film der nicht so einfach zu durchschauen war


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2015)

DUFF - Hast du keine, bist du eine


----------



## Pittermann (30. November 2015)

Woody Allen - Der Stadtneurotiker

8/10 - Der Film ist wirklich gelungen, aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu hastig und ich habe keine Ahnung worum es im Großen und Ganzen eigentlich ging. (Das klingt irgendwie ein bisschen wiedersprüchlich.)

Paul Simon ist natürlich _das_ Highlight!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2015)

Mama gegen Papa - Wer hier verliert, gewinnt 

Zum Einschlafen


----------



## Rolk (1. Dezember 2015)

Pulp Fiction

9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Dezember 2015)

Ted als Einstimmung für den 2. Teil ( ob das wohl gelingt? )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2015)

The Railway Man - Die Liebe seines Lebens


----------



## RyzA (2. Dezember 2015)

Predator: 8/10
Planet der Affen - Prevolution: 8/10


----------



## Pittermann (2. Dezember 2015)

M - Eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder

Die Schlussszene ist einfach genial.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2015)

Kill Bill 1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Dezember 2015)

The Killing Field


----------



## Robbster77 (2. Dezember 2015)

IP Man
Sehr geil wenn man die Kampf"kunst" Wing Tsun mag.


----------



## TankCommander (3. Dezember 2015)

- Ted2                                       6/10 P.
- Pixels                                 7/10 P.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2015)

The Wild Bunch


----------



## Hänschen (3. Dezember 2015)

Der Hobbit - Die Schlacht der 5 Heere .... 8/10

Recht viel Drama ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2015)

The Diabolical - Das Böse ist zeitlos


----------



## Hänschen (4. Dezember 2015)

Ant Man ... 8/10

Einige sehr coole Stellen, aber Marvel-typisch nicht 100% plausibel


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Einige sehr coole Stellen, aber Marvel-typisch nicht 100% plausibel



Ich weiß. 
Er schrumpft auf Ameisengröße herunter. 
Das ist ja nett. Aber die 80kg Masse -- oder wie schwer Paul Rudd mit Anzug eben ist  -- ändern sich nicht. 
Ich will die Ameise sehen, die einen 80kg Schrumpfmann hinten drauf hat und herumfliegt.


----------



## Framinator (4. Dezember 2015)

StarWars. Und alle Teile hintereinander. War ne lange Nacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2015)

Die City Cobra


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2015)

Buddy haut den Lukas


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2015)

Doktorspiele


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2015)

666, traue keinem mit dem du schläfst


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (5. Dezember 2015)

TED. 7,5/10 Punkten in meinen Augen


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Dezember 2015)

Der Prinz aus Zamunda (Og. Titel Coming to America) War lustig aber gewisse Sachen sind typisch Hollywood und man weiss bevor es passiert. Gebe trotzdem 7/10 weil mich der Film eigentlich gut unzerhalten hat auch wenn der Film fast 30 Jahre alt ist.  Da war Eddy Murphy noch sehr jung der übrigens den Prinzen spielt und ein paar hübsche Damen gibt es auch noch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Dezember 2015)

Da das Fichtenfest naht muss es mal wieder " Schöne Bescherung " sein


----------



## -Chefkoch- (6. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars Episode 1:  The Phantom Meance

Die Vorbereitung beginnt


----------



## TankCommander (6. Dezember 2015)

*ESCOBAR - PARADISE LOST*


8,5/10 P. 

Der Film hat mich schwer beeindruckt. Klare Empfehlung von mir. 
Muss zugeben am Anfang war ich doch etwas skeptisch, ob man einen Film über diesem Verbrecher machen sollte. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KwVCCPU8tc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Dezember 2015)

Stille Nacht mörderische Nacht... Nach 45 Minuten hab ich ausgemacht, weil der Film mehr als unterirdisch schlecht ist. 
0/10. 
Keine Handlung, unrealistischer als Alarm für Cobra 11 und Frauentausch, keine Zusammenhänge, schlechte Sprüche.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (6. Dezember 2015)

Black Hawk Down 9/10

Gladiator 10/10


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Dezember 2015)

Der gestiefelte Kater 9/10 guter Film wenn man Animationsfilme mag, man sollte bei Katzen sher vorsichtig sein und besonders wenn sie Stiefel, Hut und Degen tragen.


----------



## chewara (6. Dezember 2015)

maze runner 2 
7/10


----------



## AbeZeamann (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann "#Zeitgeist" empfehlen, der Film zeigt wie das Internet unser Leben miteinander beeinflusst. Wirklich sehenswert!!!!! Als Serien-Tipp kann ich euch " Mozart in the Jungle" ans Herz legen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (7. Dezember 2015)

Escape Plan mit Sylvester Stallone und Arnold Schwarzenegger

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2015)

Louis und seine Politessen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2015)

Zwar nicht zuletzt aber jetzt ganz passend:
Array


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2015)

Die Fliege


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2015)

Sexcoach - 1000 / 10, da hat ein Testbild von RTL ja mehr Handlung und Spannung


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Die Fliege



Meinst du das Original oder das Remake aus den 80ern mit Jeff Goldblum?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du das Original oder das Remake aus den 80ern mit Jeff Goldblum?



Das Original von 1958.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Dezember 2015)

John Wick. 9/10.
Bin gespannt auf den zweiten Teil.


----------



## 666mille (8. Dezember 2015)

maze runner 2
leider nur 5/10.......der erste war viel besser


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Dezember 2015)

Romper Stomper 6,5 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2015)

Die Entführung von Bus 657


----------



## Hänschen (10. Dezember 2015)

Halo - The fall of Reach   ...  7/10

Die Qualität an sich ist OK, nur der Inhalt ist etwas "speziell" ... und es wird eher angeteased.
Soll wohl Lust auf mehr machen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2015)

Jumpin´ Jack Flash


----------



## Metalic (10. Dezember 2015)

"Jackie Brown" 9/10
Toller Film, tolle Schauspieler und tolle Musik. 

"187 - Eine tödliche Zahl " 7/10
Sehenswert, besonders durch Samuel L Jackson.


----------



## Hänschen (10. Dezember 2015)

Fantastic Four  (2015)   ... 8/10

Solider Film mit konzentrierten Darstellern.
Ich verstehe die ganzen Kritiker nicht ... die sind wohl Avenger-geblendet


----------



## Uziflator (11. Dezember 2015)

Kartoffellsalat 1 von 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2015)

Horns ging so


----------



## Gripschi (11. Dezember 2015)

Mutant Chronicels 

Gebe ihn eine gute 7,5. Hat mich gut Unterhalten.


----------



## Dustin91 (11. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir jemand Filme im Stil von Jack Reacher, John Wick etc empfehlen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Filme im Stil von Jack Reacher, John Wick etc empfehlen?



Können bestimmt aber nicht hier in diesem Thread 

Red Faction " Die Rebellen " 7 / 10


----------



## 666mille (11. Dezember 2015)

John Wick 9 / 10


----------



## Metalic (12. Dezember 2015)

Mal wieder "The Big Labowski" 
8/10 
Immer wieder gut der Dude [emoji28]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2015)

Skin Traffik


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2015)

So ein Millionär hats schwer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2015)

Der große Trip - Wild


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2015)

Drei Mann in einem Boot


----------



## xNeo92x (14. Dezember 2015)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Filme im Stil von Jack Reacher, John Wick etc empfehlen?


Crank 
Crank - High Voltage 

Zuletzt gesehen :
White House Down 7/10
Hatte ein bisschen was von Stirb Langsam.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 7: 3/10



Spoiler



nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Dezember 2015)

Michael Clayton 9,5/10. Ein wahres Prachtstück. Schade, dass solche Filme leider immer seltener geworden sind.
Filmisch und kameratechnisch einfach brillant. Erinnert, vom Stil her, an Filme von Michael Mann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2015)

Immer die Radfahrer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2015)

Terminator Genisys


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2015)

The Butcher -> Spannend wie ein Kaugummi unter dem Schuh


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2015)

Der Pate 1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Dezember 2015)

The Expendables I -> III


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 1 bis 3


----------



## kloanabua (15. Dezember 2015)

Bin zurzeit zurück in meine Kindheit gewandert,
Pokemon Staffel 1. [emoji7]


----------



## Hänschen (15. Dezember 2015)

Under the Skin - Tödliche Verführung ... 7,5/10


Krass ... und auch irgendwie gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2015)

Die Unfassbaren 10 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2015)

Ein Quantum Trost


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 5


----------



## der-sack88 (17. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 7

Super Teil, mMn auf einer Höhe mit Episode 5. Im Prinzip Episode 4 und 6 in besser, die Prequels rammt er unangespitzt in den Boden. Weniger von dem, was an Star Wars schon immer genervt hat, dafür mehr von dem, was immer gut war.
Ja, die Story ist wenig innovativ, um es mal gaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig auszudrücken, und es gibt mMn ein großes, nerviges Plothole.
Aber der Rest stimmt, vor allem die Hauptcharaktere funktionieren und sind im Zusammenspiel das Beste, was es bei Star Wars bisher gab.

Bin zufrieden, Episode 8 kann kommen.

9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 6


----------



## pain474 (17. Dezember 2015)

Predestination  10/10

Mittlerweile zum 4. Mal geguckt. Ich liebe den Film. Wer Fight Club, Shutter Island, V wie Vendetta, Memento usw mag muss ihn sich einfach angucken.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Dezember 2015)

SW Episode VII



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Star Wars 7
> 
> Super Teil, mMn auf einer Höhe mit Episode 5. Im Prinzip Episode 4 und 6 in besser, die Prequels rammt er unangespitzt in den Boden. Weniger von dem, was an Star Wars schon immer genervt hat, dafür mehr von dem, was immer gut war.
> Ja, die Story ist wenig innovativ, um es mal gaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig auszudrücken, und es gibt mMn ein großes, nerviges Plothole.
> ...



Besser hätte ich es nicht zusammenfassen können. Auch mit der Bewertung bin ich bei dir


----------



## Imperat0r (17. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars I


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Dezember 2015)

2 Fast 2 Furious


----------



## Ersy90 (17. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars ep 7

2/10 -.-...



Ersy90 schrieb:


> Wow...ich hab mich so auf Starwars heute gefreut, ich liebe dieses Universum.
> Ich hab jeden Teil bestimmt 20 mal geguckt..
> Aber das heute im Kino war eine riesige Enttäuschung, wie ichs gewusst habe geht mir das Mädchen und der Farbige tierisch aufn Sack.
> Wäre Harrison Ford nicht im Film gewesen hätte ich mich gleich übergeben..
> ...



Meine Mutter meinte für sie ist Star Wars mit diesem Teil gestorben, sie wird sich den 8ten Teil gar nicht erst angucken.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars VII 10/10, fands einfach klasse  Fand grade die Traditionsverbundenheit genial und gut gemacht. So viele Gänsehaut szenen, würde Episode 8 am liebsten gleich jetzt sehen  
Effekttechnisch und atmosphärisch ebenfalls toll, 



Spoiler



auch die Lichtschwertkämpfe hatten richtig wumms


Mir gefällts


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars Episode 7
8/10

Auf jeden Fall besser als Episode 1-3.
Große Überraschungen bietet der Film allerdings leider nicht.
Ansonsten kriegt man aber das, was man erwarten konnte. Daher bin ich persönlich mehr als zufrieden und warte nu gespannt auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Dezember 2015)

Cool Runnings, mittlerweile gefühlte 30 x


----------



## SLNC (18. Dezember 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Cool Runnings, mittlerweile gefühlte 30 x



Bester Film 

Gestern auch wieder gegönnt.


----------



## Hänschen (18. Dezember 2015)

Dracula Untold ... 8/10

Doch ... besser wie erwartet.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (18. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars Episode VII

9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

Sphere - Die Macht aus dem All


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2015)

Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

Der Appartement Schreck ( in dem Sinn auch eine Begegnung der 3. Art )


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (19. Dezember 2015)

Tokyo Drift


----------



## Seabound (19. Dezember 2015)

"Hobbythek" rasierte Rindsrossetten zum selber fisten


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Dezember 2015)

Rango Naja, 5/10 gebe ich mal aber der Film braucht 1h um erst richtig in Fahrt zu kommen und dann kommt der Hauptteil in 30min bis wieder ein langer Teil kommt in dem kaum was passiert und dann noch das Ende das sich zwar lohnt aber irgendwie fehlt dem Film trotzdem Tiefe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

Maverick


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2015)

Pixels


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Dezember 2015)

Zum Zweiten Mal Episode 7 ^^
Immer noch mega krass, viele Soundeffekte und Effekte erst jetzt beim zweiten Mal aufgefallen. Einfach  10/10


----------



## HighEnd111 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ant-Man. 8/10, ist gut gemacht, recht witzig aber der Anfang zieht sich ein bisschen, bis dann mal Action kommt. Trotzdem sehr sehenswert


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Dezember 2015)

Die Schöne und das Biest 8/10 war mir etwas zu viel Gesang aber ansonsten gut gemacht und gute Story.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2015)

Ant-Man


----------



## clown44 (20. Dezember 2015)

Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay Teil 2     8,5/10

Warum der letzte Teil gerade in 3D sein mußte, ist für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.
Ansonsten von der Thematik her, ist der Film echt gut.


----------



## The_Dragon (21. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars: Episode VII: Das Erwachen der Macht   ICH WILL MEHR 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JgyFviViQxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VC18mrZJYao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Was wirklich genervt hat, war  30 minütige Werbeblock vor dem Start des Films ..._
Ansonsten war der wirklich geil! #feierbar


----------



## Korberich (21. Dezember 2015)

Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels. (1970)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHA6K5ZkKiA


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem ich vorgestern Episode 4-6 geschaut hatte, durfte gestern Episode 7 folgen.
Bin mit gemischter Erwartungshaltung reingegangen und hauptsächlich positiv überrascht worden.
Action und Humor sind klasse, visuell überzeugend und der Soundtrack ist sowieso genial. Sehr viel Fan-Service . Dazu gibt es mindestens eine richtig krasse Überraschung.
Insgesamt einfach sehr unterhaltsam und ein klasse Neuanstrich für Star Wars!
Die Cons leider nicht ohne Spoiler nennbar:


Spoiler



- Ein großes Dejavu bei der Storyline
- Der eine Tot, den ich dem Film übel nehme. Andererseits sehr überraschend und damit in seiner Wirkung natürlich recht gut
- Zudem ist der Bösewicht ein Milchbubi und wirkt dadurch nicht ansatzweise bedrohlich genug
- Außerdem fand ich es unglaubwürdig, dass gleich 2 Schwertkampf-Noobs problemlos im Schwertkampf mit dem Bösewicht, der einiges an Praxis im Schwertkampf zu haben scheint, mithalten können


Bin schon sehr auf die nächsten Teile gespannt.
9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2015)

City Hall mit Al Pacino


----------



## Imperat0r (21. Dezember 2015)

Die Glücksritter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

Der Diamanten - Cop


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2015)

L.I.S.A. – Der helle Wahnsinn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> L.I.S.A. – Der helle Wahnsinn


Du hast den sicherlich mit einem BH auf dem Kopf geschaut

Die Geschichte vom Brandner Kaspar


----------



## Korberich (21. Dezember 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Die Glücksritter


 Ein mega geiler Film. Den habe ich auch schon x-fach angesehen und kann es immer wieder! Einfach nur grandios!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du hast den sicherlich mit einem BH auf dem Kopf geschaut



Trage kein BH 

B2T : Heiße Hölle L.A.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

The Cube


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (21. Dezember 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> The Cube


Habe die beide noch letztens gesehen  

Haben wir vielleicht einen ähnlichen Geschmack?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2015)

> Haben wir vielleicht einen ähnlichen Geschmack?


Keine Ahnung, meine Sammlung ist ja etwas umfangreicher wie man an geeigneter Stelle nachlesen kann 

BeCool, hatte irgendwie viel Zeit


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (21. Dezember 2015)

Wo kann man das nachlesen?


----------



## Freakwood (22. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars VII: The Force Awakens

Ich hatte schlimmeres erwartet - hat sich dann aber als, für meine Begriffe, ordentlicher Streifen entpuppt.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. Dezember 2015)

pain474 schrieb:


> Predestination  10/10
> Mittlerweile zum 4. Mal geguckt. Ich liebe den Film. Wer Fight Club, Shutter Island, V wie Vendetta, Memento usw mag muss ihn sich einfach angucken.


Merci, deine Einordnung des Films in die Reihe sehr cooler Filme, hat Interesse geweckt und so habe ich mir mal die Bluray bestellt. Dem Trailer nach zu urteilen sah er nach einem interessanten Zeitreise-Action-Thriller aus. Diese Erwartung wurde komplett auf den Kopf gestellt - in unserem Fall in einem sehr positiven Sinne. Es ist weniger Action, dafür mehr Drama und Mystery.
Diverse Überraschungen offenbaren sich über den Film hinweg - man beginnt erst nach und nach zu verstehen und kann sich erst im Nachhinein Szenen zusammenreimen - das macht wirklich Spaß! Erst gegen Ende versteht man das Ganze und was man eigentlich gerade gesehen hat. Dazu kommen diverse Knoten im Hirn wegen dem einen oder anderen Paradoxon  Nach dem plötzlichen Ende haben wir noch lange diskutiert und überlegt, was da eigentlich gerade passiert ist 
Ethan Hawk und Sarah Snook spielen wirklich gut!

Schwächen sind lediglich bei einem zu hastingen Ende, dem Aufs-Auge-drücken des offensichtlichen Mysteriums, das es nicht benötigt hätte und vielleicht von zu wenig Action. Zudem hätte man ein klein wenig mehr den Gesamtzusammenhang oder das Drumherum erklären können und das Ende weniger schnell abhandeln sollen.

8/10 für einen recht unterhaltsamen Film.

Zur Bluray: Unter dem Eintrag "Extras" verbergen sich lediglich eine Reihe von Trailern für andere Filme. Bei dieser Art von Film ganz besonders schade! Es gibt ein Wendecover, das die FSK sowie die andere hässliche Sticker verschwinden lässt. Bild und Ton sind gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2015)

Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation


----------



## MojoHH (23. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars VII - Hat mir nicht gut gefallen.


----------



## Lotto (23. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars VII
Hat mir eigentlich gut gefallen. Man merkt dem Streifen aber ganz klar an, dass a) er der Auftakt einer Trologie ist und b) viele Dinge absichtlich an die ersten Filme angelegt sind um die Fans anzusprechen (z.B. Todesstern, Grabenflug in selbigen, Solo und sein Sohn,... alles ziemlich ähnlich zu Teil 1-3). Storytechnisch also eigentlich nicht mehr als 3/5 und letztendlich deshalb "nur" gute Unterhaltung. Zweimal braucht man den aber nicht sehen.


----------



## Hänschen (23. Dezember 2015)

Baymax ... 8/10

Nicht ganz realistisch, aber unterhaltsam.


----------



## bath92 (23. Dezember 2015)

"Einer nach dem anderen"

8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2015)

Das Sandmännchen, spannend bis zur letzten Sekunde .
Ein paar Folgen M*A*S*H, ist einfach Kult


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2015)

The Raid auf meinem heute montierten TV, natürlich auf Bluray. 
Hab bisher noch nie so gut durchchoreographierte Action-Sequenzen gesehen, wirklich sehr stark.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

Der Onkel vom Mars


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2015)

Self/less - Der Fremde in mir


----------



## Metalic (24. Dezember 2015)

Die Geister die ich rief. 
Für den Film schmeiße ich zu Weihnachten auch mal den Fernseher an.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

Einen der wenigen wirklichen deutschen Kultfilme: Die Feuerzangenbowle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2015)

Eine schöne Bescherung mit Chevy Chase


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Eine schöne Bescherung mit Chevy Chase


Jepp ist auch über meine Pupillen gelaufen. Ist fast genauso ein Pflichtprogramm wie Diner for One an Sylvester


----------



## Cleriker (25. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir ebenso! Einfach ein klasse Film.


----------



## Taonris (25. Dezember 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> Die Geister die ich rief.
> Für den Film schmeiße ich zu Weihnachten auch mal den Fernseher an.



hab den ebenfalls vor ein paar tagen das erste mal gesehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2015)

Der Herr des Hauses


----------



## T'PAU (25. Dezember 2015)

Honig im Kopf 3/10

Ich mag keine Filme, die von einer Peinlichkeit ins nächste Fettnäpfchen treten!
Auch wenn die Thematik durchaus interessant ist und mich im privaten Umfeld auch betrifft.
Muss wohl der "Til Schweiger"-Bonus sein, warum der Film so erfolgreich war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2015)

Dann lieber Winnie Puh mit Honig im Topf 
 Men in Black 2


----------



## Cleriker (25. Dezember 2015)

Jackie Chan - Mission Adler 9/10

Der Film ist einfach immer wieder gut.


----------



## labernet (25. Dezember 2015)

gerade aus dem kino gekommen.

Starwars Episode VII - Das Erwachen der Macht.

7.5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jackie Chan - Mission Adler 9/10
> 
> Der Film ist einfach immer wieder gut.


Habe alle Teile aus der Armour of God Reihe.
Bei mir war es Twin Dragons


----------



## Gripschi (26. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars Episode 7

7/10 mehr nicht. Grade der Anfang war teils sehr gezwungen komisch. Was sich durch den Film zog.

Die Hauptfiguren haben mich auch nicht überzeugt.

Es war schön alte Gesichter wiederzusehen.

Insgesamt eine Enttäuschung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

Horns


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Dezember 2015)

Tokio Drift

3/10
Habe den Film zum ersten mal gesehen und er ist einfach schlecht. Keine Ahnung was sich die dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

Quax, der Bruchpilot. Musste einfach nach der Feuerzangenbowle sein


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

Die schrillen Vier auf Achse


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. Dezember 2015)

96 Hours 2


----------



## Ferix2x (26. Dezember 2015)

Terminator 5 genisis
8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

Der Hauptmann von Köpenick


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Dezember 2015)

Minions 7/10 witziger Film aber habe mehr erwartet.
Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland 9/10 Sehr guter Film, besonders die Story und die Atmosphäre der Stadt hat mir wirklich gut gefallen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

Der brave Soldat Schwejk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2015)

Brooklyn Blues - Das Gesetz der Gosse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2015)

Ein paar Folgen der Big Bang Theory Staffel 8


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. Dezember 2015)

Kevin allein Zuhause 


Denke hier bin ich mit meiner Frage goldrichtig:
Wo finde ich "bessere" Filme: Amazon Prime oder Maxdome oder vlt. doch Netflix? 

Danke


----------



## clown44 (26. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 7   8,5/10

Ich fand ihn echt gut. Mal sehen, wie es im nächsten Teil weiter geht.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Dezember 2015)

Pacific Rim 7,5/10

Hab ihn das erste mal gesehen und war doch positiv überrascht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2015)

The Rock, dank der Konserven bin ich schneller als mein Fernseher


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Dezember 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> The Rock, dank der Konserven bin ich schneller als mein Fernseher


Habe ihn heute auch überlegt zu schauen und eben erst gesehen, dass er auch im TV kam...die Wahl fiel aber doch auf Non-Stop, der von mir eine 8,5 bekommt


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2 7/10 guter Film und witzig.


----------



## tobi_tight (27. Dezember 2015)

Terminator 5 Genisys, 7/10. Wenn ich ihn nicht mit den alten vergleiche, finde ich ihn ganz gut. Auf jeden Fall unterhaltsam


----------



## orca113 (27. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars Episode 7

Nicht schlecht aber auch kein must see

7/10


----------



## Rizoma (27. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 7

Film an sich nicht schlecht 7/10 wenn es nicht eine gefühlte 80 % neu Auflage von Episode 4 wäre, so zusagen Episode 4 (remake) oder Episode 4 2.0

Daher leider nur schwache 5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2015)

Ted 2


----------



## Leob12 (27. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Pacific Rim 7,5/10
> 
> Hab ihn das erste mal gesehen und war doch positiv überrascht.


Gutes Popcornkino mit tollen Special Effects, der Film ist schon ziemlich gut.

Homefront. 
Schöner Actionfilm, nicht so übertrieben, hat mich gut unterhalten.
Würde 6,5/10 geben. Gute Unterhaltung, keine 10.000 Toten und kein schlechter Bösewicht.

Chihiros Reise ins Zauberland
Ein sehr sehr schöner Film, tolle Animation, gewohnt gute Story von Hayayo Miyazaki, kann ich jedem empfehlen.
9,5/10


----------



## Imperat0r (27. Dezember 2015)

knock knock 0/10

Selten so einen schlechten Film gesehen.
keanu reeves hat bisher fast nur gute Filme gedreht, aber das ist wirklich einfach nur schlecht


----------



## The_Dragon (27. Dezember 2015)

Gehört mit zu den geilsten Filmen aller Zeiten!  

Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten  <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fu6RCVcKLWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2015)

Chain of Command


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Dezember 2015)

Sicario 10/10
Spannender Thriller. Denke mal nicht ganz realitätsfremd.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. Dezember 2015)

8/10 Der Marsianer
Guter Film aber zieht sich am Ende ein bisschen. Trotzdem empfehlenswert.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (28. Dezember 2015)

Minions 

Ich mag die Kerle einfach


----------



## Shaqesbeer (28. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 1-7 ^^ hat sehr lang gedauert musste aber vorm Kino die alten nochmal sehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2015)

Star Trek - Der Film


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. Dezember 2015)

Mortdecai 1/10 war mir etwas zu flach der Humor, hab recht schnell abgeschaltet.

Prince of Persia 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2015)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Minions
> 
> Ich mag die Kerle einfach


Jup^^ 

Ich – Einfach unverbesserlich 2


----------



## Pittermann (28. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars Episode VII - Das Erwachen der Macht


----------



## Hänschen (28. Dezember 2015)

Riddick  (der aktuelle) im TV .... 8/10

Irgendwie trifft es meinen Geschmack  aber nicht ganz logisch btw.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2015)

Plötzlich Gigolo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2015)

Ted 2, wie befürchtet wäre es als Kurzfilm interessanter gewesen. Einen 3. Teil wird es selbst geschenkt nicht geben


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Dezember 2015)

Asterix bei den Olympischen Spielen 7/10 guter Film und zum Teil auch witzig aber wenn man ihn schon mal gesehen hat dann ist er nicht mehr so witzig. Habe diesmal aber etwas interessantes gefunden, beim Wagenrennen fährt nicht irgendwer für Germania sondern Michael Schuhmacher persönlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

Lost World, in der Summe kein schlechter Film und die moderne Technik bietet geniale Effekt aber so langsam verliert der Raptor seine Schuppen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. Dezember 2015)

Speed, 10/10 klassisch und genial


----------



## saluk (30. Dezember 2015)

Der neue Star Wars (gestern im Kino).


----------



## daLexi (30. Dezember 2015)

Project Almanac 9/10
Ich mag SciFi  vorallem wenn es was mit der Gegenwart zu tun hat


----------



## Munin666 (30. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars Episode VII - Das Erwachen der Macht (19.12.)
Ich habe mehr von erwartet, ist aber an sich ein guter Film.... (5/10)

Asterix & Obelix: Mission Kleopatra (gestern Abend)
Der Film ist sogar für Asterix und Obelix zu sehr ins lächerliche gezogen. (6/10)


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Dezember 2015)

Der Marsianer - 8/10


----------



## Acemonty (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mir mal einen ganz alten Schinken angesehen. Die 12 Geschworenen. Das war noch großes Kino mit einfachen Mitteln. Ein Raum, 12 Leute und viele Argumente. Ganz toller Film


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

> ganz alten Schinken angesehen


Ich sogar versucht zu essen, Lachsschinken der der so roch wie er hieß.

Pater Brown


----------



## Dustin91 (30. Dezember 2015)

Acemonty schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal einen ganz alten Schinken angesehen. Die 12 Geschworenen. Das war noch großes Kino mit einfachen Mitteln. Ein Raum, 12 Leute und viele Argumente. Ganz toller Film



Ja, das ist echt ein Meisterwerk! Habe ich damals in der Schule geschaut und ich war hin und weg. Eigentlich bin ich überhaupt kein Fan von schwarzweiß Filmen, aber der war echt genial!


----------



## Hänschen (30. Dezember 2015)

Mission Impossible - Rouge Nation   ... 7,5/10

An sich ganz gut, aber nicht der Knaller.

Irgendwie scheint mir dass selbst die von MI nicht so recht wissen wie das mit den modernen Überwachungsmitteln so läuft und wohin es geht.
Aber sie haben so ziemlich das Beste draus gemacht... und war auch recht lässig und unterhaltsam.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

The Tourist


----------



## Mottekus (30. Dezember 2015)

Creed

7 von 10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

Onkel Filser- Allerneuste Lausbubengeschichten


----------



## Leob12 (31. Dezember 2015)

The Purge: Anarchy 
Popcorn-Kino, aber so richtig gefesselt hat mich der Film nicht.5,5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

Michel Vaillant


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. Januar 2016)

Unknown Identity


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

Wasser ( nein ich trinke kein Fischpipi )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2016)

Exodus: Götter und Könige


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

Morgen, Ihr Luschen -> Ruck Zuck vergessen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2016)

The Expendables 3


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

Männersache


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2016)

Das Phantom-Kommando


----------



## T'PAU (1. Januar 2016)

Fast & Furious 7
Auch wenn's doch ein derbe übertriebener Action-Quark ist, so ist er doch sehr unterhaltsam. Die "fehlenden" Paul Walker Szenen hab ich so nicht rausgesehen, gut gemacht von seinen Brüdern und der SFX-Abteilung. 
8/10


----------



## Hänschen (1. Januar 2016)

The Grey - unter Wölfen  ... 7,5/10

Nunja beim zweiten mal angucken fallen doch einige Fehler auf - trotzdem ist es ein sehr unterhaltsamer Film.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

Ist das leben nicht schön?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist das leben nicht schön?



Das ist es 

B2T : Alien – Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

Clown gefrühstückt? 

Irgendwie lief Fluch der Karibik 2 und 3 vor meinen Augen ab


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Clown gefrühstückt?



Nö den bekomme ich nicht runter 

Aliens – Die Rückkehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

Die Götter müssen verrückt sein

Lag es an den Schuhen oder Nase?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (2. Januar 2016)

Gestern noch Zombieland, an sich ziemlich geil der Film vor allem aber Emma Stone mit ihren Stiefeln und schwarzen Haaren, rrrrrrrh


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (2. Januar 2016)

Riddick 3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Lag es an den Schuhen oder Nase?



An der Nase 

Alien 3


----------



## Hänschen (2. Januar 2016)

@Matrix Killer:

Hast du beim Alien 1 gesehen wie neutral das Alien eigentlich ist ?

Es schien mir bei der Szene in den Luftschächten wo es den Captain greif sogar nur die Handbewegung anzudeuten...
von der Szene mit dem "genau"-Typen in der Maschienenhalle ganz zu schweigen.

Ich habe mich als Kind regelrecht zu Tode gefürchtet bei den Alien Filmen ... ich hätte wohl nur genauer hinschauen müssen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

Didi Der Doppelgänger


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> @Matrix Killer:
> 
> Hast du beim Alien 1 gesehen wie neutral das Alien eigentlich ist ?



Neutral? Was genau meinst du damit.

Ghostbusters – Die Geisterjäger


----------



## drstoecker (3. Januar 2016)

Ganz klar star wars Episode 7!


----------



## bewdde (3. Januar 2016)

Wild Tales


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

Duck Tales der Film


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

Jackie Brown


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

Zwei sind nicht zu bremsen. Ich liebe es einfach Farbfernsehen zu hören


----------



## Hänschen (3. Januar 2016)

sag mal @ DrBakterius ...

hast du überall Bildschirme zB. aufm Klo und in der Küche ? 

Wie kannst du so viele Filme gucken ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

Warum leckt sich ein Hund? Genau, weil er es kann . Ja ich kann quasi überall schauen und habe nebenbei sogar Urlaub.

Der Stern von Afrika


----------



## T'PAU (3. Januar 2016)

Black Sea 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

Die Abenteuer des Rabbi Jacob


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

Willkommen bei den Sch´tis


----------



## Cleriker (4. Januar 2016)

Der Sternenwanderer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

Fisch oder Fleisch mit Louis de Funès


----------



## bewdde (4. Januar 2016)

Ziemlich Beste Freunde

Einfach ein super Film.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2016)

Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - 7,5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

Nein!? Doch !! Ohh!!!


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nein!? Doch !! Ohh!!!



Das ist der Name eines Films?? Im Ernst??


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist der Name eines Films?? Im Ernst??







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

Muskatnuss Herr Müller . Was wäre aus der Welt geworden ohne ihn


----------



## -angeldust- (4. Januar 2016)

Der einzige Franzose, den ich mag!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

Tremors 5 - Bloodlines


----------



## drstoecker (5. Januar 2016)

Sinister 1+2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2016)

The Transporter Refueled


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

Der Windhund


----------



## Seabound (6. Januar 2016)

Ein Chef zum Verlieben mit Hugh Grant


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Januar 2016)

Unsere Ozeane
Kinofilm auf Blu-Ray also nicht die Serie
mein Gott..ich liebe Dokumentationen über die Natur,Universen... aber nicht dieser Trash *******. Wo die jeden scheiß Bericht über jemand mit nem Latex-Fetish, Doku nennen nur weil seine Verlobte ne Latex-Phobie hat und daraus dann eine über aus sachliche und ereignisreiche Lebengeschichte Resultiert

Dann
Serdar Somuncu-HassPrediger
Meiner Meinung nach der beste Kaberettist den ich jemals sah ohne Ausnahme.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2016)

Sie nannten ihn Mücke -> Indianer mit Kopfschmuck ( das 1. biologische Barrett )


----------



## -Chefkoch- (6. Januar 2016)

The Martian

7/10

Es fehlen einfach zuviele wichtige Dinge aus dem Buch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2016)

Blade Runner mit Onkel Ford


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2016)

Was ich gerne wieder gesehen hätte : _Tucker – Ein Mann und sein Traumauto
Wenn überhaupt nur als VHS Cassette zu bekommen wenn man die lokale Version möchte
_


----------



## bewdde (6. Januar 2016)

Tucker and Dale vs Evil


----------



## MH258 (6. Januar 2016)

Sucker Punch , hab ihn nicht verstanden . Muss ihn nochmal sehen .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

Mosquito Coast


----------



## Imperat0r (7. Januar 2016)

the ridiculous 6


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> The Martian
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Es fehlen einfach zuviele wichtige Dinge aus dem Buch



Wie lang soll denn der Film werden? 4 Stunden?
Irgendwas musste gekürzt werden, ist nun mal so.
Ich fand den jetzt nicht schlecht. Kann man schauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

Daylight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

Die durch die Hölle gehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

1941 – Wo bitte geht’s nach Hollywood


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Januar 2016)

Star Wars 4-6
4  8/10
5 9/10
6 10/10 mit den putzigen Teddies


----------



## Imperat0r (7. Januar 2016)

Der Schuh des Manitu


----------



## -Chefkoch- (8. Januar 2016)

The Faculty

6/10

Ganz brauchbar, aber auch nichts besonderes.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2016)

Legend of the Krays


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Januar 2016)

4 Fäuste für ein Halleluja mit Bud Spencer und Terrence Hill, 7/10 die anderen Filme mit den beiden sind besser.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2016)

Hotel Transsilvanien


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2016)

Solange du da bist

6/10 ist nicht mein Genre aber dennoch ok


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2016)

Sex Pot 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2016)

San Andreas


----------



## Pittermann (9. Januar 2016)

„Justiz“ von Hans W. Geissendörfer auf 3sat

Wie manche behaupten können, im Fernsehen käme nichts vernünftiges, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2016)

Man soll es in der tat noch schaffen im TV was ansehnliches zu finden und das sogar mit ohne Werbung.
Fant4stic


----------



## -Chefkoch- (10. Januar 2016)

Straight outta Compton

10/10

Besser kann man die Geschichte von N.W.A nicht umsetzen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2016)

Big Game


----------



## GatoTiger (10. Januar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrKKlIFfL38


----------



## T'PAU (10. Januar 2016)

Kingsman 8/10

Bis auf teils wirklich krass übertriebene Action-Szenen sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2016)

Star Wars Episode 7.

Grundsolide, wie ich finde. Nicht übertrieben oder zu verspielt. JJ Abrams hat seinen Job ordentlich gemacht.
Gute Basis für die neuen Filme, die nachkommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Januar 2016)

Drive Angry. 
2/10 
Die Hauptdarstellerin ist heiss. Das Wars auch schon. Unrealistisch, ekelhaft dämlich... Kaum Geschichte 
Shrek der 3. (  ) 
8/10 ist schön gemacht... Ab und zu vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben


----------



## Two-Face (10. Januar 2016)

Terminator Genisys.

Die Verwunderung ging schon los, als ich das "ab "12" Cover gesehen habe, ansonsten war der Film brauchbarer als der letzte wobei die Cameron-Teile natürlich das einzig Wahre bleiben. Auf jedenfall hat auch dieser Film das weitere Ausschlachten des Franchises definitiv nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2016)

Spy - Susan Cooper undercover


----------



## Pittermann (10. Januar 2016)

Der Richter und sein Henker


----------



## zzoui (10. Januar 2016)

Endlich mal den neuen Star Wars, wurde leider schon sehr gespoilert


----------



## MrSonii (10. Januar 2016)

Prinzessin Mononoke endlich mal nachgeholt.
Wunderbar gemachter und erzählter Film, hab jede Minute genossen.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. Januar 2016)

The Big Short  8/10


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2016)

Gestern

Robin Hood mit Russel Crowe 

Kein schlechter Film aber...

"nur" 6/10 (es wäre mehr drin) weil sehr viel Blabla dabei ist und gerade in der Mitte ist der Film irgendwie arg aufgeblasen. Man hätte sich locker 20 bis 30 Minuten schenken können. Oder etwas weniger Gequatsche und mehr Action oder aber mehr Spannung wie auch immer.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. Januar 2016)

Traffic - Die Macht der Kartells


----------



## Benne74 (11. Januar 2016)

Star Wars - Das Erwachen der Macht

(wollte endlich mal wieder einen Sternenzerstörer im Kino sehen)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2016)

Terminator Genisys. War doch positiv überrascht und ein lächelnder T - 800 war ja mal Göttlich


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. Januar 2016)

the Revenant

Einer der atmosphärischsten Filme der letzten Jahre.
Die Bilder muss man einfach im Kino gesehen haben.
Die Bildgewalt die der Film ohne künstliches Licht eingefangen hat sind einfach unglaublich.

Dazu der bisher bester CGI Tierangriff den ich je gesehen hab.
Keine Ahnung wie sie das gemacht haben. O.o

Kleine Warnung an etwas betagte Menschen. Der Film geht ziemlich brutal zu gange.
Story ist solide und gefühlvoll erzählt.

8/10 Punkten!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2016)

Der Andere mit Liam Neeson


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Januar 2016)

the revenant - der rückkehrer  5/10
Hat mir nicht so gefallen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2016)

Terminator 1


----------



## Dustin91 (12. Januar 2016)

Point Break. Ich sag mal 7/10. Geile Action-Szenen waren dabei, aber die Story an sich war ein wenig komisch und die Dialoge wollten so zwanghaft einen tieferen Sinn vorgaukeln, was im Endeffekt aber eher einfach nur fast schon ein wenig peinlich war.


----------



## der-sack88 (12. Januar 2016)

The Revenant

Unglaublich fesselnd und mitreißend. Hab mich danach fast gefühlt wie nach dem ersten Mal Apocalypse Now.
Und diese Bilder! Für mich einer der "schönsten" Filme überhaupt, auch wenn "schön" vielleicht der falsche Begriff ist...
Die Gewalt fand ich gar nicht mal schlimm, obwohl ich sonst kein Blut sehen kann. Hier verkommt sie nie zum Selbstzweck, im Gegensatz zu anderen Filmen, wo Gewalt Inhalt ersetzt... das Publikum bestand übrigens zu großen Teilen aus 40-50jährigen, teilweise in Begleitung ihrer Eltern (), auch auch die betagtesten hatten soweit ich das beurteilen kann keine Probleme. Aber die Warnung ist gerechtfertigt.

Insgesamt "nur" 9/10. Einfach weil Inarritu schon mehrfach gezeigt hat, dass er es NOCH besser kann.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Januar 2016)

The Equalizer.
7,5/10 
Hat was der Film. Die Action passt, Story ist etwas klischeehaft aber in Ordnung, Kamera ist toll, sorgte für gute Momente. 
Kann man ruhig mal ansehen.


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> The Equalizer.
> 7,5/10
> Hat was der Film. Die Action passt, Story ist etwas klischeehaft aber in Ordnung, Kamera ist toll, sorgte für gute Momente.
> Kann man ruhig mal ansehen.



Ja. Das Einzige, was mich da störte, war Denzel Washington. Der ist für so eine Rolle einfach zu alt.
Habe ihm die Rolle einfach nicht ganz abgenommen. Da hätte man eher einen Schauspieler, welcher ähnlich fit ist wie Tom Cruise, gebraucht und nicht einen fast 60-Jährigen.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Januar 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ja. Das Einzige, was mich da störte, war Denzel Washington. Der ist für so eine Rolle einfach zu alt.
> Habe ihm die Rolle einfach nicht ganz abgenommen. Da hätte man eher einen Schauspieler, welcher ähnlich fit ist wie Tom Cruise, gebraucht und nicht einen fast 60-Jährigen.


Er hat mich da jetzt nicht so sehr gestört. Immerhin war es kein aufgeblasener Muskelprotz der dann im Baumarkt arbeitet. Und mit einem jüngeren Schauspieler hätte man da einiges ändern müssen, denn teilweise kam er schon väterlich rüber. Einen jüngeren da einfach einzusetzen wäre für mich unglaubwürdiger.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2016)

K-19 – Showdown in der Tiefe


----------



## Auffi88 (13. Januar 2016)

Joy – Alles außer gewöhnlich
Hat mir recht gut gefallen. Auch Jennifer Lawrence spielt sehr gut ihre Rolle.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2016)

Stand by Me – Das Geheimnis eines Sommers


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2016)

Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix


----------



## Leob12 (14. Januar 2016)

Dirty Harry.
Der Film an sich ist gut, aber er ist auch sehr kritisch. Gefällt mir, kein hirnloser Action-Streifen. 
8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

Big Game 6 / 10. Da wäre mehr drin gewesen und S. L. Jackson als Weichei war unpassend


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Big Game 6 / 10. Da wäre mehr drin gewesen und S. L. Jackson als Weichei war unpassend



Ja das mit S.L.Jackson stimmt^^

B2T : The Prince – Only God Forgives


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

Star Trek, dazu muss man wohl nix sagen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Januar 2016)

- Stirb Langsam 1 
- Robin Hood König der Diebe
und jetzt grad noch
- Harry Potter und der Halb Blut Prinz

Grund? 
R.I.P. Alan Rickman


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

Star Trek - Into Darkness


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

The Throwaways


----------



## tobi_tight (15. Januar 2016)

Survivor - kann man sich angucken, aber nichts Besonderes...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2016)

Quigley der Australier


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Januar 2016)

Die nackte Kanone 8/10 guter und witziger Film aber irgendwie bleiben die grossen Lacher aus, es passiert 1 oder 2 mal ansonsten nicht. 
Die beste Szene aber, er trinkt sehr viel vor seiner Ansprache und nachdem er gesprochen hat, geht er aufs Klo und vergisst das Mikrofon abzuschalten, man hört im Saal wie er Pinkelt und das ganze Event inkl. seinen Nebengeräuschen wird auch noch Live im TV gezeigt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. Januar 2016)

Creed - Rockys Legacy

Echt klasse Film! Besser als erwartet und Sly gibt echt eine super Performance ab.
Auch den Hauptdarsteller kann man nur lieben, so wie ich finde.

Dazu sind die für Rocky untypischen One Shot Szenen positiv zu erwähnen.
Alles in allem eine klare Empfehlung meinerseits. 

8/10


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. Januar 2016)

The Rock - Klassiker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

Nico - Über dem Gesetz


----------



## clarkathome (16. Januar 2016)

Prisoners - Genialer Film wie ich finde
Upside Down - Wobei ich den nicht sooooo überragend empfand


----------



## tobi_tight (16. Januar 2016)

Gestern durch rhythmisches hin und her zappen nahezu gleichzeitig Indiana Jones und das  Königreich des Kristallschädels und Jurassic Park 3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2016)

Superman der Film


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

Hilfe die Amis kommen


----------



## bewdde (16. Januar 2016)

Nicht mein Tag


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

Die schrillen Vier auf Achse


----------



## tobi_tight (16. Januar 2016)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## MrSonii (16. Januar 2016)

Da ich nun mit der Oscar Vorbereitung angefangen habe:
Joy - Alles außer gewöhnlich:
Solider Film mMn, mit einer guten Performance von Jennifer Lawrence. Kann man sich angucken, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2016)

American Pie 
Ich sag nur Apfelkuchen


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2016)

Star Wars Episode VII


----------



## WindowsXP (17. Januar 2016)

Gestern - Gefährten, wirklich ein toller Film, hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Januar 2016)

Kam auch endlich mal dazu und zwar  StarWars Episode 7  ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2016)

Jurassic World


----------



## Hänschen (17. Januar 2016)

The Signal ... 7,5/10 ... einige coole Stellen 

Mad Max - Fury Road ... 8/10 ... voll krass 

The Giver - Hüter der Erinnerung ... 8/10 ... fantastisch - das bringt wieder Emotionen in den Zombie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

tobi_tight schrieb:


> Gestern durch rhythmisches hin und her zappen nahezu gleichzeitig* Indiana Jones und das  Königreich des Kristallschädels* und Jurassic Park 3



Jepp lief heute auch nochmal und daher habe ich den mal nebenbei geschaut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2016)

The Amazing Spider-Man 2: Rise Of Electro


----------



## Kinguin (18. Januar 2016)

The Amazing Spiderman 1+2 war ok, das Ende von Teil 2 war überraschend.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2016)

Silent Hill: Revelation 3D


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2016)

Blueberry


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2016)

Marvel's The Avengers 2: Age of Ultron


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2016)

Hr. Hobbs macht Ferien Ext. Version
Viva Las Vegas


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Januar 2016)

exodus könige und götter


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2016)

"Man lernt nie aus" mit Robert De Niro und Anne Hathaway.
Fand ist sehr schön. Leichte Unterhaltung mit guten Dialogen und einer hübschen Verpackung.
Außerdem mag ich Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Hänschen (19. Januar 2016)

Seelen ... bestimmt 7,5+/10

Konnte es aber nur knapp über die Hälfte anschauen denn es stellte sich heraus dass es ein Hardcore Film für die weiblichen Zuschauer ist.
Wenn ihr (Männer) euch hart fühlt dann gebt euch den Film ganz


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2016)

Joe Dreck 2: Beautiful Loser


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Januar 2016)

Die nackte Wahrheit 8/10  Guter und witziger Film in dem auch viel wahres über Beziehungen gesagt wird. Ein paar Stellen im Film sind mal wieder typisch Hollywood aber trotzdem hat der Film eine gute Story die gegen Ende sich komplett ändert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

CHAOS


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2016)

We Are Still Here - Haus des Grauens


----------



## LTB (22. Januar 2016)

Underworld - Aufstand der Lykaner 7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

Die Wutprobe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

Meine erfundene Frau


----------



## Kinguin (22. Januar 2016)

Never Back Down 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

Traitor


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

Hard to kill - Ein Cop schlägt zurück


----------



## Cleriker (22. Januar 2016)

Mr. Bill


----------



## Hänschen (22. Januar 2016)

The last Days - 10 Wochen nach der Panik ... 6/10

Waren spanische Produktionen überhaupt schon mal gut ?
Dieser hier ist eher für junge Dooflinge, ich konnte ihn auch nicht zuende gucken.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. Januar 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> The last Days - 10 Wochen nach der Panik ... 6/10
> 
> Waren spanische Produktionen überhaupt schon mal gut ?
> Dieser hier ist eher für junge Dooflinge, ich konnte ihn auch nicht zuende gucken.



REC ist aus Spanien und ich fand den ganz gut, zumindest den ersten Teil.


----------



## robbe (23. Januar 2016)

The Revenant 8/10
 Ein paar Längen, aber dennoch sehr gut. Schöne und auch harte Bilder und ein hervorragender Leo. Aber wohl eher nichts für Leute, die keine Gewalt an Tieren (und Menschen) sehen können.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (23. Januar 2016)

Sinister


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

Krieg der Eispiraten als Inspiration für den heutigen Einsatz am frühen Morgen


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Waren spanische Produktionen überhaupt schon mal gut ?


Google mal nach Pedro Almodóvar  ?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (23. Januar 2016)

The Revenant 3/10
Auser Gewalt nichts zu bieten. Keine Spannung. Absolut nix


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2016)

Prestige – Die Meister der Magie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

Shadow und der Fluch des Khan


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2016)

Cap und Capper 7/10 ist einn guter alter Disney Film mit einer guten Story die mich irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig fesselt. Ich bin wohl zu alt dafür .....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

Mit einem Bein im Kittchen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

Hateful Ambush at Dark Canyon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2016)

Stretch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

Man lernt nie aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2016)

Paris Express


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

Nachthelle


----------



## Hänschen (24. Januar 2016)

Game of Thrones - Staffel 1, Folge 1

Zu einfältig, schmutzig, kalt, depri-sex, dunkel, böse für mich ... nunja, einen Versuch wars wert 
Vielleicht krieg ich später ja Lust drauf ...


----------



## tobi_tight (25. Januar 2016)

Verblendung

Zu Game of Thrones kann ich nur sagen, dass es nach der ersten Staffel immer besser wurde. Die erste Staffel hatte meiner Meinung nach viele erzählende Abschnitte dabei. Später ist mehr Action drin  
Wobei es kalt, böse, dunkel und etwas depri bleibt^^


----------



## orca113 (25. Januar 2016)

Verblendung

8/10 

Eigentlich ein Top Film aber an manchen Stellen viel BlaBla.


----------



## azzih (25. Januar 2016)

The Big Short 8/10:  Kompliziertes Thema gut und lustig aufgearbeitet, hat mich um längen besser unterhalten als der dumpfe Star Wars Teil
Marco Polo Serie  8/10:  Ganz coole Netflixserie, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

Revolverhelden - Legenden des Wilden Westens


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

Ein Ticket für zwei


----------



## WindowsXP (25. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht.

Normale romantische Komödie, jedoch fand ich die Schauspieler gut. Ryan Reynolds ist wie eigentlich immer in solchen Filmen überzeugend, aber auch die drei weiblichen Darstellerinnen (k.a. wie die heißen) waren gut, erst recht die Darstellerin von April.
7/10 ich wurde gut unterhalten.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2016)

Das ist Isla Fisher. Die ist schon sehr lecker.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

Die Super Ex


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

Rocky 3


----------



## MrSonii (26. Januar 2016)

The Revenant.
Auf jeden fall einer der intensivsten Filme an die ich mich erinnern kann, hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

Saw


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

Scary - Horrortrip in den Wahnsinn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

Saw II


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Saw II


Merkst du schon das fallende Niveau?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

Ich kenne nur Nivea. Man muss trotzdem mal alle Teile gesehen haben und zum Glück gibt es ja nicht nur Vorschul Editionen


----------



## Hänschen (26. Januar 2016)

San Andreas ... 8/10


----------



## WindowsXP (26. Januar 2016)

The Transporter 1-3.

Was soll man dazu sagen, man muss es mögen, die Art der Filme sowie Jason Statham.
Ich gehöre zu dieser Fraktion und werde gut unterhalten.
Wenn man den Film aber objektiv betrachtet ist er etwas flach von der Handlung, der Zuschauer wartet schon auf die nächste Aktion-Szene.
Da ich den Film aber bewerte gibt es eine 8/10.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2016)

Action Filme haben halt den Vorsatz mit Action zu unterhalten. 
Deswegen geht der Zuschauer rein.
Ich gehe auch nicht in einen Fast & Furious Streifen rein, weil ich sehen will, wie Vin Diesel von seiner Kindheit erzählt und sie sich dann alle weinend in den Armen liegen.


----------



## WindowsXP (26. Januar 2016)

Da stimme ich dir zu, jedoch ist die Art der Action in diesen Filmen ja schon etwas besonders, dieser Alleingänger mit seinem Auto, diese Perfektion, ich kenne viele, die die Filme nicht mögen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

Meister aller Klassen


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Januar 2016)

Fluch der Karibik 1                              9/10


----------



## _maxe (27. Januar 2016)

Es gibt ja glaube ich keinen extra Serien Thread, ist aber auch fast ein Film.. 

Doctor Who - Day of the Doctor


----------



## Rolk (27. Januar 2016)

Inside Man

7/10


----------



## WindowsXP (27. Januar 2016)

Heiter bis Wolkig.
Hat mir irgendwie gut gefallen, war teilweise auch bedrückend, als die Frau gestorben ist.

8/10


----------



## Goldini50 (27. Januar 2016)

Quarantäne 9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

Saw III


----------



## T'PAU (27. Januar 2016)

Chappie 6,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

Bis das Blut gefriert (The Haunting)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

Von allen Geistern besessen!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

Léon – Der Profi


----------



## DrTraxx (27. Januar 2016)

Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an (Bester Adam Zandler für mich)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

Zohan, der beste Teil? In meinen Augen genau der Teil den man besser vergessen hätte

Alle Hunde lieben Stan


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

Agent 00 – Mit der Lizenz zum Totlachen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

Agent Null Null Nix


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

Saw IV / V


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

Universal Soldier: Day of Reckoning


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

Ferris macht Blau


----------



## loewe0887 (28. Januar 2016)

COLT 45. 

Sehr geiler französischer  Krimmi. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Januar 2016)

Toy Story 7/10 Hat mich gut unterhalten und jetzt habe ich den Beweis, Spielzeug lebt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

Geld oder Leber


----------



## floppyexe (28. Januar 2016)

HEAT
Für mich eh der beste Film aller Zeiten!


----------



## labernet (28. Januar 2016)

Seraphim Falls

recht langatmig an manchen Stellen, sonst doch ganz ok. 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

Tanz der Teufel 2 - Jetzt wird noch mehr getanzt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

Hamburger Hill


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## tobi_tight (29. Januar 2016)

Oblivion


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

Green Hornet


----------



## Cleriker (29. Januar 2016)

A world beyond

Das Ende ist etwas kitschig, aber ansonsten wirklich gelungen und einer der besten Filme die ich seit langem gesehen habe!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

John Rambo


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> A world beyond
> 
> Das Ende ist etwas kitschig, aber ansonsten wirklich gelungen und einer der besten Filme die ich seit langem gesehen habe!



Kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Watney (30. Januar 2016)

96 Hours - Taken 3. Hatte keine großen Erwartungen, weil ich dachte, dass das Thema nach 2 Teilen ausgelutscht wäre. Wurde aber positiv überrascht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

Die Brücke _ Original


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2016)

Asterix und Obelix im Land der Götter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

MATRIX Teil 1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

Die durch die Hölle gehen


----------



## daLexi (30. Januar 2016)

Automata 7/10


----------



## YuT666 (30. Januar 2016)

Operation Ganymed

8/10


Black Rain

9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2016)

The Good Wife Staffel 1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2016)

Vacation " Wir sind die Griswolds "


----------



## MrSonii (1. Februar 2016)

The Big Short.
Sehr gut gemachter Film (aus "handwerklicher" Sicht), welcher ein ziemlich komplexes Thema sehr gut behandelt mMn.
Trotzdem muss ich ihn wahrscheinlich nochmal gucken, um wirklich alles zu verstehen 
Kann ihn aber auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

The Marine 4


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. Februar 2016)

Justified Season One

Absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## Imperat0r (1. Februar 2016)

The Hateful eight 7/10
Dafür das der Film sich nur in einer Hütte abspielt, trotzdem ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Februar 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Justified Season One
> 
> Absolut empfehlenswert



Ja, absolut. Bin damit durch und die Serie ist genial


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

Bus 657


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

The Crow


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

Eis am Stiel Teil 1


----------



## Cleriker (1. Februar 2016)

"Zwei Missionare" und "Banana Joe"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

Bolt - Ein Hund für alle Fälle


----------



## der-sack88 (2. Februar 2016)

The Hateful Eight 7/10

Wollte nach der totalen Katastrophe Django Unchainend eigentlich nicht ins Kino... naja, hat sich dann doch einigermaßen gelohnt. Klar besser, vor allem bis Kapitel 4. Ab da wirds dann ein bisschen anstrengend.
Besonders Walton Goggins hat mir gefallen. Tim Roth erinnert natürlich stark an Waltz, fällt aber wie ich finde nur gegen dessen Landa wirklich ab. Ansonsten ein guter "Ersatz".
Der Vergleich mit "Leichen pflastern seinen Weg" liegt nahe, hier sieht Hateful Eight aber kein Land. Erst recht nicht gegen die Leone-Western oder Klassiker wie The Wild Bunch. In dem Genre gibts so viel gutes, da ist Hateful Eight eigentlich entbehrlich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

Auch ein Sheriff braucht mal Hilfe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

Hostel


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> The Hateful Eight 7/10
> 
> Wollte nach der totalen Katastrophe Django Unchainend eigentlich nicht ins Kino... naja, hat sich dann doch einigermaßen gelohnt. Klar besser, vor allem bis Kapitel 4. Ab da wirds dann ein bisschen anstrengend.
> Besonders Walton Goggins hat mir gefallen. Tim Roth erinnert natürlich stark an Waltz, fällt aber wie ich finde nur gegen dessen Landa wirklich ab. Ansonsten ein guter "Ersatz".
> Der Vergleich mit "Leichen pflastern seinen Weg" liegt nahe, hier sieht Hateful Eight aber kein Land. Erst recht nicht gegen die Leone-Western oder Klassiker wie The Wild Bunch. In dem Genre gibts so viel gutes, da ist Hateful Eight eigentlich entbehrlich.



Ich bin ein großer Fan von Walton Goggins seit "The Shield". 
Ein Schauspieler, der alles spielen kann. Vor allem in "Sons of Anarchy" war er so geil.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

Codename - The Cleaner


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

Nachtfalken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

Sniper 3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2016)

Bill & Teds verrückte Reise durch die Zeit


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

Sie nannten ihn Plattfuß.

Auch heute noch ein guter Streifen mit viel Witz, aber auch einer Menge Krimielementen.


----------



## MOD6699 (3. Februar 2016)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Mottekus (3. Februar 2016)

Hateful Eight im O-Ton.


----------



## MrSonii (3. Februar 2016)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Hateful Eight im O-Ton.



Dito. Hat sich mMn sehr gelohnt der Film.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2016)

The Skulls III


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Februar 2016)

iRobot 8/10 Guter Film mit einer guten Story dich hoffentlich nie Realität wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2016)

New Jack City


----------



## rum (3. Februar 2016)

John Lu - Die Rache der gelben Spinne


----------



## cerbero (3. Februar 2016)

007 Spectre - erfreulich gut 7.5/10

He never died - Wirr, aber irgendwie passende Besetzung (Henry Rollins) 6/10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Februar 2016)

The Hateful Eight  7/10

Nicht gerade Tarantinos bester Film. Tarantino typisch ja, aber hier unerwartet erst ab der 2. Hälfte wirklich gut, mit überraschendem Ende.
Man merkt förmlich gerade in diesen Film, das er sein Ding durch zieht, ganz gleich wie die Zuschauer das Ergebnis finden.

Viele Szenen dabei, wo man sich denkt, warum waren die nu drin und lange Standszenen auf Gesichter, wo man sich auch wieder denkt, wann denn nu endlich auf den nächsten Take gecutet wird. O.o
Der Soundtrack war hier leider auch nicht grad besonders hervor gestochen. Hätte mir da schon etwas mehr versprochen.

Reservoir Dogs, der in etwa das selbe Thema auffast, schlägt diesen Film um längen wie ich finde.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Filmen, ist es ein guter Film. Aber für einen Tarantino Film wie ich finde nicht gut genug.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

Maze Runner - Die Auserwählten in der Brandwüste


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

2 Asse trumpfen auf


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

¡Drei Amigos!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

Ruby & Quentin


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. Februar 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> The Hateful Eight  7/10
> 
> Nicht gerade Tarantinos bester Film. Tarantino typisch ja, aber hier unerwartet erst ab der 2. Hälfte wirklich gut, mit überraschendem Ende.
> Man merkt förmlich gerade in diesen Film, das er sein Ding durch zieht, ganz gleich wie die Zuschauer das Ergebnis finden.
> ...



Geht mir ähnlich - eigentlich hat man das ganze mit Reservoir Dogs schon abgehandelt..., auch wenn hier, also bei Hateful 8, einzelne Charaktere schon cooler waren, bspw. der stille Mexikaner oder der schwarze Ex-Soldat. Troztdem war ich mit dem Gefühl aus dem Film gegangen, dass man aus den Charakteren sowie dem Szenario, in dem sie sich  befinden, deutlich mehr hätte machen können. Gerade aus dem Mexikaner hätte man noch ein bisschen mehr machen können. Aber auch andere Charaktere sind einfach zu kurz gekommen, weil man sich sehr auf 2-3 Figuren konzentriert hat.
 Insgesamt zwar ganz nett gemacht, gerade weil er sich von der breiten Masse durch den Tarantino Style abhebt, aber zum einen passiert nicht viel und zum anderen liegt bei weitem nicht genug Spannung in der Luft, wie es bei anderen Western oder auch Tarantino Streifen der Fall ist und wie es hier eigentlich auch möglich gewesen wäre. Einige lustige Szenen und Dialoge sorgten regelmäßig für Unterhaltung. 
Abschließend bleibt zu sagen: Trotz 3 Stunden Länge wurde es nicht richtig langweilig, aber spannend, aufregend oder mysteriös, war er leider auch so gut wie gar nicht.

Auch von mir nur eine 7 von 10, was so viel heißt wie "für einmal schauen, ist er ok".


Sehr merkwürdig fand ich übrigens die Einblendung vor dem Film: 





> In der Mitte des Films bleibt das Bild für 7 Sekunden schwarz - das ist aus Stilgründen so vom Regisseur gewollt


 oder so ähnlich. Warum zeigt man sowas?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

Blood & Chocolate


----------



## The_Dragon (4. Februar 2016)

Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4e0U_aajiBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2016)

Wenn dir der Trailer schon gefällt, musst du mal den Film schauen. 

Ne, Spaß beiseite. Hört bitte mal auf hier Videos zu posten, das macht mobil keinen Spaß und bringt ja auch keinem was.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Februar 2016)

Noah.

Dat hältste ja im Kopp nich aus...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

Swinger - Verlangen, Lust, Leidenschaft


----------



## orca113 (5. Februar 2016)

Dirty Dancing (Bewerte das nicht)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

Hatari, Alt und bezahlt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

Riverworld


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

Shrek


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

Debug - Feindliches System ... 7/10 ... für Nerds recht interessant mit mehreren guten Momenten.


Virtuality - Killer im System ... 6,5/10 ... für Nerds nur wenige Stellen, eher eine gute Konfliktsimulation.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

Der rasende Gockel


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2016)

Der Tank


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

Aschenblödel


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2016)

Everly - Die Waffen einer Frau


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

Hart am Limit


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

@Dr Bakterius:

lässt du deinen DVD-Player auch mal abkühlen zwischen den Filmen ?


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Februar 2016)

Chappi 8/10 guter Film aber bitte, stattet Roboter niemals mit Waffen aus und schon gar nicht solche die sich selbst steuern!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

Hänschen schrieb:


> @Dr Bakterius:
> 
> lässt du deinen DVD-Player auch mal abkühlen zwischen den Filmen ?



Manchmal nehme ich auch die Tube wenn der Tonstandard keine Rolle spielt

Ein Colt für alle Fälle " Pilotfilm "


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

Ist schon komisch wieviele Ergebnisse kommen wenn man auf youtube "ganzer Film" oder "full movie" eingibt 



BTT: ich wollte mir "Knights of Badassdom" reinziehen, habe es aber nur 15 Minuten ausgehalten ...
war sehr aufgesetzt und stressig ...


----------



## Hänschen (6. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Chappi 8/10 guter Film aber bitte, stattet Roboter niemals mit Waffen aus und schon gar nicht solche die sich selbst steuern!



Hast du gesehen wie der Roboter aus einem Haufen PS4 einen Superrechner baut und den menschlichen Verstand 
in eine Formel oder sowas umrechnet ?

Diese Chappis müssen ein ultra Robohirn haben wenn die sowas können


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. Februar 2016)

3 Alte Schulfilme mit Heintje, Peter Kraus.... 
Einer hiess Hurra die Schule brennt den Rest.. Weiss nicht mehr aber alle sehr gut 8/10 bissl viel Singsang zwischendurch


----------



## Kinguin (7. Februar 2016)

Warrior


----------



## luvicer (7. Februar 2016)

Robocop 3/10


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2016)

Killer Elite 9/10 
Super Film, hat bis zum Schluss die Spannung auf einem hohen Level gehalten. Nur der Soundtrack war etwas hinter der Handlung hinterher.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Februar 2016)

Der Fall Barschel 9/10
Ein toller Film über ein Stück skandalumwitterte deutsche Geschichte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2016)

Mr. Baseball


----------



## Kinguin (7. Februar 2016)

Rocky


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

Beverly Hills Cop – Ich lös’ den Fall auf jeden Fall


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

Der Herr des Hauses


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Februar 2016)

9 (Animationsfilm)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

Alles tanzt nach meiner Pfeife


----------



## T'PAU (8. Februar 2016)

The Imitation Game 8/10

Durchaus interessanter Film zum Thema WW2, Hitler und Enigma-Verschlüsselung.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. Februar 2016)

The Big Short     2/10

Hat mir gar nicht gefallen, einfach null Spannung dahinter.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

Endstation Schafott


----------



## YuT666 (8. Februar 2016)

Harbinger Down

6.5/10

Ganz brauchbar für Sci-Fi Trash Fans.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

The Marksman " Zielgenau "


----------



## EGThunder (8. Februar 2016)

Warrior, richtig gut!

EG


----------



## hallolo2_ (8. Februar 2016)

Antman


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2016)

Auf der Flucht


----------



## wuascht (9. Februar 2016)

The HateFull Eight  - so einen langwierigen, langweiligen Film habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
1/10


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2016)

Aliens - Die Rückkehr

10/10 für mich einer der geilsten Filme. (die vollen 10 auch wegen dem Kultfaktor)


----------



## Imperat0r (9. Februar 2016)

Think like a man 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2016)

Karate Kid


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Februar 2016)

Zählt serien Dazu?

Star Wars Rebels, naja keine ahnung was ich darüber halten soll aber ist schon ok


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2016)

Warrior


----------



## Phir0n (11. Februar 2016)

The Revenant. 8/10 , aber für den Oscar reichts nicht Leo


----------



## azzih (11. Februar 2016)

Grad dran an der ersten Staffel von Sense8. Is ne Netflixserie ein bisschen wie Cloud Atlas, wo mehrere Menschen eine mentale Verbindung haben. Kamerafühung ist exzellent und das ganze sehr bildgewaltig und eigen. 

 Kann es nur empfehlen, ein Glück gibts Streamingdienste, sonst wären ne Menge exzellente Serien wohl nie entstanden. Die meisten 90 Minuten Hollywoodfilme langweilen mich nur noch. Oft genug hab ich das Gefühl dasselbe zig mal wieder aufgetischt zu bekommen. The Revenant war aber durchaus cool, eine löbliche Ausnahme in letzter Zeit.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2016)

Fast & Furios 7


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Februar 2016)

Taxi Taxi 6/10 
Ich hab mir auch mal ein paar folgen Game of Thrones angetan. So ein Blödsinn. 2/10


----------



## marcus022 (12. Februar 2016)

Codename U.N.C.L.E. 6+/7 - Hammer
      MI5 Rogue Nation 5+/7 - Hat mich sehr positiv überrascht nachdem die zwei Teile davor sehr enttäuschend waren
                            Everest 5/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2016)

Starsky and Hutch


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. Februar 2016)

True Detective Season One

Ein Meisterwerk, wirkt ihm O-Ton auch nochmal um einiges besser


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Februar 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> True Detective Season One
> Ein Meisterwerk, wirkt ihm O-Ton auch nochmal um einiges besser


Außer, dass man rein gar nichts versteht, wegen des extrem starken Akzents...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Februar 2016)

Game of Thrones Staffel 5 Folge 1-3  Einfach nur geil, genau wie die ganze Serie


----------



## MrSonii (13. Februar 2016)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Game of Thrones Staffel 5 Folge 1-3  Einfach nur geil, genau wie die ganze Serie



Auch wenn zu GoT eigentlich schon alles gesagt wurde: GEIL! 



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Außer, dass man rein gar nichts versteht, wegen des extrem starken Akzents...



Ich fand, mit der Zeit ging es (natürlich sehr subjektiv, aber starker Akzent stimmt auf jeden Fall) und zur Not kann man ja auch noch englische Untertitel hinzuschalten


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> True Detective Season One
> 
> Ein Meisterwerk, wirkt ihm O-Ton auch nochmal um einiges besser



Ich rätsel heute noch, um was es überhaupt geht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2016)

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2016)

Guardians of the Galaxy. Immer wieder witzig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2016)

No Escape 7/10


----------



## labernet (13. Februar 2016)

Gangster Squad

ka wie ich den film übersehen konnte. 7/10


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Februar 2016)

Sherlock Ein Skandal in Belgravia 8/10 guter spannender Film nur manchmal etwas verwirrend, tja ich bin wohl nicht Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Februar 2016)

Ex Machina 6/10

Hab mir irgendwie mehr erhofft. Hat aber gegen Ende durchaus seine Momente.


----------



## kloanabua (14. Februar 2016)

Deadpool 9/10 
Fand ich richtig genial. [emoji16]


----------



## orca113 (14. Februar 2016)

Die Insel

8/10 geiler Film[emoji106]


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Februar 2016)

Taxi 7/10
Taxi 3 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2016)

The Green Mile


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Februar 2016)

The Revenant - 8/10

Toll gespielt, tolle Schauplätze, sehr schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen. Gerade die ganzen Wälder und das Gestrüpp waren sehr cool und abwechslungsreich. Zudem war der Film weitestgehend spannend!
Abzug gibts für eine zu hohe Spieldauer, aber v.a. wegen fehlendem Realismus, der einen an so ziemlich allem zweifeln lässt, wenn man denn nicht aktiv das Hirn ausschaltet.


----------



## orca113 (15. Februar 2016)

Captain Phillips 7/10

Guter Film, sehr spannend, tolle Leistung von Hanks aber auch von den Piraten.

Leider hat mich dieses arabische Geschrei äußerst aggressiv gemacht und genervt. (eine regelrecht hasserfüllte Sprache) Sorry aber musste das mal sagen. Mag sein das ich da jemandem unrecht tue aber ich habe auch noch nie nett klingendes Arabisch gehört.

Sonst hätte ich dem Film 8,5/10 gegeben.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Februar 2016)

Ex Machina 9/10
Ein sehr bedrückender Film mit guten Darstellern, allen voran Alicia Vikander als Roboter Ava.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2016)

Deadpool  7/10

Man bekam genau das, was man versprochen hat.
Selten im Kino so doll gelacht wie hier. 

Klare Empfehlung, erwartet aber keine Story Wunder. aumen:



orca113 schrieb:


> Captain Phillips 7/10
> 
> Guter Film, sehr spannend, tolle Leistung von Hanks aber auch von den Piraten.
> 
> ...



Was glaubst denn wie Deutsche in Rage für Ausländer klingen? O.o 
Klingt genauso wenig freundlich. 

Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen mal mit ein paar arabisch stämmigen in Ruhe zu sprechen und du wirst feststellen, daß die Sprache ebenfalls etwas ruhiger und geschmeidiger sein kann.  

Was man höchstens sagen kann, das die Sprache temperamentvoller ist.
Aber allein deswegen ist sie nicht gleich hasserfüllt. Besonders nicht, wenn man selbst kein Wort versteht.
Ansonsten wäre beispielsweise italienisch ebenso hasserfüllt, wenn es rein nach den rauen Klang geht.

*schreibt einer, der die Sprache spricht und versteht


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. Februar 2016)

Alles steht Kopf 8/10

Wirklich klasse. Wurde viele Seiten vorher ja schonmal angesprochen.
Grafisch kann es vielleicht nicht unbedingt mit Cars 2 mithalten, ist halt ein anderer Stil.
Aber ich war beeindruckend. Auch für jüngere Kinder anschaulich erklärt und auch Erwachsene - die sich drauf einlassen - können etwas mitnehmen.
Muss aber auch sagen, dass einige Dinge schon etwas bedrückend wirken können. Dabei wurde aber darauf geachtet, die Stimmung in den Szenen danach wieder zu heben.

Wie bei allen Pixar-Filmen eine klare Empfehlung. 

Außerdem noch am Samstag "Trainspotting", dürfte den etwas älteren Usern hier ein Begriff sein. 6,5/10

Teilweise wird die Drogensucht, bzw der -konsum vielleicht etwas glorifiziert, bzw die Konsequenzen nicht komplett dargestellt, andererseits aber auch recht drastisch (Tod des Babys durch Vernachlässigung)
Finde ich persönlich aber schon prägender, als "Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof-Zoo", der heutzutage schon etwas altbacken wirkt.

Den Gesprächen über den Film mit unserer 15-jährigen Tochter nach bin ich guter Dinge, dass auch dieser Film vielleicht eine etwas andere Sichtweise eröffnet, was die Coolness einiger Bekannter, Mitschüler und Freunde im Umgang mit Alkohol und Drogen angeht.


----------



## MrSonii (15. Februar 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ex Machina 9/10
> Ein sehr bedrückender Film mit guten Darstellern, allen voran Alicia Vikander als Roboter Ava.



Ich fand vor allem das CGI von ihrem Körper sehr beeindruckend, echt guter Film!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2016)

Alles steht Kopf 07/10


----------



## Two-Face (15. Februar 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Deadpool  7/10
> 
> Man bekam genau das, was man versprochen hat.
> Selten im Kino so doll gelacht wie hier.
> ...


Verstehe den Hype um den Typen irgendwie nicht.
Das fängt schon beim Namen an, Deadpool = Todpool, Tod(schwimm)becken, Todtümpel, Todgrube, Todvorrat... ergibt für mich wenig Sinn, auf eine Person bezogen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Verstehe den Hype um den Typen irgendwie nicht.
> Das fängt schon beim Namen an, Deadpool = Todpool, Tod(schwimm)becken, Todtümpel, Todgrube, Todvorrat... ergibt für mich wenig Sinn, auf eine Person bezogen.


Das besondere an ihm ist, das er als einziger Charakter die 4. Dimension zu den Zuschauern durchbricht.
Das macht ihn für viele besonders. 

Naja und Superheldennamen und sinnvoll. Welcher ist das schon?
Spinnenman, Säbel, Knetfresse etc.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Februar 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Naja und Superheldennamen und sinnvoll. Welcher ist das schon?
> Spinnenman, Säbel, Knetfresse etc.


Ja, aber die stehen wenigstens in Relation zu der Person und beschreiben nicht ein plural suggerierendes Wort zu einer Person singular.
Deadpool klingt irgendwie so "cool", damit es "cool" klingt, ich finde das halt albern.

Allerdings müsste ich mir ohnehin erst mal die Comics geben, bevor ich mir die dazugehörige Verfilmung ansehe - und Ryan Reynolds, also naja, der hat ja schon in _Green Lantern_ nicht wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Allerdings müsste ich mir ohnehin erst mal die Comics geben, bevor ich mir die dazugehörige Verfilmung ansehe - und Ryan Reynolds, also naja, der hat ja schon in _Green Lantern_ nicht wirklich überzeugt.



Ryan Reynolds überzeugt dafür absolut als Deadpool.

Er ist doch erst die treibende Kraft hinter der Produktion und hauptgrund weshalb es den Film überhaupt gibt. Er ist riesiger Deadpool Fan und synchronisiert ihn auch.
Wenn ihn einer richtig spielen kann, dann er. 

Er macht sich im Film auch desöfteren über die schlechte Verfilmung von the Green Lantern lustig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2016)

Der gezähmte Widerspenstige


----------



## robbe (17. Februar 2016)

End of Watch 8/10

Ein leicht Dokumäßig aufgebauter Film über den Arbeitsalltag zweier Cops in LA. Einmal an die Handkamera gewöhnt, hat mir der Film sehr gut gefallen. Vorallem da die 2 Hauptcharakter in vielen Punkten meinem besten Freund und mir ziemlich stark ähneln.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2016)

Wahnsinn ohne Handicap


----------



## DoertyHarry (17. Februar 2016)

Das Ultimative Geschenk


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2016)

The Italian Job 8/10 guter Film und viele gute Ideen was man mit viel Geld alles anstellen kann.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> The Italian Job 8/10 guter Film und viele gute Ideen* was man mit viel Geld alles anstellen kann.*



Da hab ich selber genügend Ideen. Das Problem ist nur das Geld. Nichts da


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2016)

Wally Sparks - König des schlechten Geschmacks


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> The Italian Job 8/10 guter Film und viele gute Ideen was man mit viel Geld alles anstellen kann.



Das Original oder das Remake?


----------



## Mottekus (18. Februar 2016)

Deadpool auf englisch.

Let him Hakuna his Tatas xD


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Original oder das Remake?



Der mit Matt Damon, Charlize Theron und Jason Statham, wusste nicht das es 2 gibt davon.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (18. Februar 2016)

Das Original müsste aus den 60ern sein.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der mit Matt Damon, Charlize Theron und Jason Statham, wusste nicht das es 2 gibt davon.


Matt Damon?

Meinst du vielleicht Mark Wahlberg?

Der erste Film wurde übrigens in Deutschland unter dem Titel "_Charlie staubt Millionen ab_" vermarktet, _The Italian Job_ hieß der Film mit Michael Caine meines Wissens nur im Original.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der erste Film wurde übrigens in Deutschland unter dem Titel "_Charlie staubt Millionen ab_" vermarktet, _The Italian Job_ hieß der Film mit Michael Caine meines Wissens nur im Original.



Inzwischen wird das Original mit Michael Caine auch hier mit dem Original Titel vermarktet.
Was einfach daran liegt, dass das Remake hier sehr erfolgreich war und eben den Original Titel trägt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Matt Damon?
> 
> Meinst du vielleicht Mark Wahlberg?



Matt Damon ist doch gerade auf den Mars.


----------



## robbe (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Inzwischen wird das Original mit Michael Caine auch hier mit dem Original Titel vermarktet.
> Was einfach daran liegt, dass das Remake hier sehr erfolgreich war und eben den Original Titel trägt.
> 
> 
> ...


Dachte der wurde inzwischen gerettet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2016)

Black Sea 5/10


----------



## Meroveus (19. Februar 2016)

Das Leben ist schön (1997)

- Die ganze Genialität kommt erst in der zweiten hälfte zum tragen, als sie ins K-Lager verladen werden. Die erste hälfte fand ich trotzdem nicht schlecht.


----------



## Imperat0r (19. Februar 2016)

Der Mandant 8/10
Spannender und amüsanter Film


----------



## JoM79 (19. Februar 2016)

Deadpool 9/10


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Februar 2016)

James Bond Die Welt ist nicht genug 9/10  Einer der besten Bond Filme meiner Meinung nach und Pierce Brosnan ist für mich immer noch der beste Bond aller Zeiten.  Und dann war da noch Denise Richards 

Daniel Craig hört auf mit den Bond Filmen und mal sehen wer der neue Bond wird, mir hat er auch nie so wirklich gefallen aber mal sehen wie der neue sich schlägt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2016)

Der Kaufhaus Cop 2


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> James Bond Die Welt ist nicht genug 9/10  Einer der besten Bond Filme meiner Meinung nach und Pierce Brosnan ist für mich immer noch der beste Bond aller Zeiten.  Und dann war da noch Denise Richards
> 
> Daniel Craig hört auf mit den Bond Filmen und mal sehen wer der neue Bond wird, mir hat er auch nie so wirklich gefallen aber mal sehen wie der neue sich schlägt.



Nööööö.... Sean Connery <3 
Goldfinger
Thunderball
You Only Live Twice


Timothy Dalton fand ich auch gut


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Connery war der erste, daher wird das immer mit dem besten Bond assoziiert.
Ich persönlich finde Roger Moore besser als alle anderen, da her den britischen Charakter am besten herausstechen ließ.
Brosnon ist auch gut, er hat den Charme, den viele nicht haben. wobei der letzte Film einfach zu übertrieben war -- unsichtbares Auto und so.
Connery ist bei mir Nr.3.
George Lazenby lasse ich weg, ein Film reicht nicht aus, um sich ein Urteil bilden zu können.
Timothy Dalton hatte das Pech, dass er mehr oder weniger in die Rolle nach Moore geworfen wurde, da ist schwer.
Craig ist für mich ein Durchschnitts Typ, mehr nicht. Als Bond hatte die Blondine nie richtig Ausstrahlung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2016)

Der Teufel kommt um vier


----------



## Hänschen (20. Februar 2016)

The Tall Man ... ?/10 ... vermutlich knapp unter 8 wenn die Biel nicht soviel Biel ausstrahlen würde bei Beginn jeder Szene.

Hitman - Agent 47 ... 8/10 ... doch, ja ... bisschen unrealistisch aber unterhaltsam

Battlestar Galactica - Blood and Chrome ... 8/10 ... super, angenehmer als die stressigen Serienfolgen

Der Marsianer ... 8,5/10 ... sehr unterhaltsam und angenehm ... top


----------



## Seabound (20. Februar 2016)

American Hustle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2016)

Below und the Tuxedo


----------



## Cleriker (20. Februar 2016)

The Reach - in der Schusslinie 8/10 sehr positiv überrascht. Empfehle ich hiermit getrost weiter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2016)

Stichtag


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2016)

Die Stunde des Jägers


----------



## labernet (21. Februar 2016)

deadpool im kino.

wäre wohl noch ein tick besser gewesen im originalton

dennoch 9/10


----------



## Kinguin (21. Februar 2016)

The Revenant


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2016)

The Imitation Game – Ein streng geheimes Leben


----------



## -Chefkoch- (21. Februar 2016)

Hangover Part 1

10/10

Hangover Part 2

9/10


Einfach immer wieder saulustig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2016)

Kindsköpfe 2


----------



## WoNkA253 (22. Februar 2016)

The Gallows 
Im moment der anschaubarste Horrorfilm wie ich finde


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2016)

Kindsköpfe 2 hab ich auch gesehen und mich köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2016)

Cloud Atlas


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2016)

Black Mass


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2016)

Scorpion King


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Februar 2016)

T4XI 
7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2016)

Jobs mit Ashton Kutcher


----------



## orca113 (23. Februar 2016)

Jack Ryan - Shadow Recruit



war ganz unterhaltsam aber mit massiven Logiklücken und teilweise sehr weit hergeholt. Drückt man da ein Auge zu kann man den Film durchaus empfehlen

6,5/10


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Februar 2016)

Obsessed Alles ist erlaubt wenn Liebe Krieg ist 6/10 

Manche sind echt krank wenn es darum geht einen Mann abzubekommen das sie sogar die Beziehung eines verheirateten Mannes zerstören würde um mit ihm zusammen zu kommen, solche Leute sollten definitiv in psycholologischer Behandlung.


----------



## martin3885 (23. Februar 2016)

Deadpool

10/10

Absolut geil gemachter Film  
Muss mich bremsen nicht zu spoilern


----------



## WoNkA253 (23. Februar 2016)

Deadpool ist absolut geil!!! 

kann man nur empfehlen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2016)

Ein Fressen für die Geier


----------



## Seabound (23. Februar 2016)

Jurassic World


----------



## labernet (23. Februar 2016)

Arlington Road

Was für ein Ende

8/10, Jeff Bridges und Tim Robbins in absoluter TopForm


----------



## Cleriker (23. Februar 2016)

Master and Commander 8/10 viel besser als gedacht.


----------



## Hänschen (24. Februar 2016)

Nydenion - Krieg der Kolonien ... 7/10 

Recht brauchbarer B-Movie der eventuell eine neue Verwischtechnik einführt, durch deren Hilfe man sogut wie keine
teuren Kulissen/Hintergründe mehr braucht 

Die Schauspieler sind doch recht OK, der Filmfluss und der Soundtrack laufen gut.
Story etwas simpel und unrealistisch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2016)

Der längste Tag


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. Februar 2016)

Narcos - Staffel 1 - (Netflix Originals Serie) - 7/10

Fokus der Serie liegt zum Einen auf Pablo Escobar und zum Anderen auf 2 DEA Agenten, die versuchen, ihn einzulochen. 
Das Ganze ist inspiriert von wahren Begebenheiten und immer wieder werden original Filmaufnahmen und Fotos gezeigt. Es hat teilweise einen Hauch von Doku und ein Erzähler erklärt immer wieder mal, dass dies und jenes tatsächlich so geschehen ist.
Mitreißend war die Serie nicht für mich, spannend auch nicht, aber ganz gut gemacht und die Geschichte von Pablo Escobar ist natürlich ganz interessant


----------



## Imperat0r (24. Februar 2016)

Deadpool 10/10
Actionreicher Film mit sehr viel lustigen Szenen. 
Habe einen neuen Lieblingssuperhelden


----------



## DaXXes (24. Februar 2016)

Löwenzahn ^^
(Peter Lustig ist gestern Abend verstorben)


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

Gestern zum ersten Mal seit langem mal wieder _Matrix 1_, immer wieder geil.


DaXXes schrieb:


> (Peter Lustig ist gestern Abend verstorben)


Heute erst gelesen - erst Norbert Gastell und jetzt Lustig, die 80er und 90er Jahrgänge verlieren langsam ihre Jugendhelden.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Löwenzahn ^^
> (Peter Lustig ist gestern Abend verstorben)



Das ist schade. 
Ich hab ihn als Kind gerne geschaut.
Und meine Kinder kennen ihn auch noch.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. Februar 2016)

Wollt auch grad Löwenzahn schreiben.
R.I.P. Peter


----------



## Raptorit (24. Februar 2016)

Casino - Super Klasiker...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2016)

Der Kandidat - Macht hat Ihren Preis


----------



## Hänschen (24. Februar 2016)

Beileight - Bis(s) zum Abendbrot ... 8/10 ... taugt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

Wenn auch ein kurzer Film: Alle Hunde lieben Stan


----------



## Krolgosh (25. Februar 2016)

James Bond - Spectre 7/10


----------



## marvinj (25. Februar 2016)

Deadpool 7/10
Kann man sich mal geben, ist absolut abgedreht^^


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Februar 2016)

Prestige – Die Meister der Magie, gestern Abend angefangen und wegen Zockerdrang bei der Hälfte abgebrochen. Bisher würde ich 8/10 geben, mal sehen was sich heute Abend ergibt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

Uhrwerk Orange


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2016)

Pain & Gain 4 / 10 ( 2. Versuch, wird nicht besser )


----------



## Hänschen (26. Februar 2016)

The Last Witch Hunter ... 7,5/10 ... kann man sich einmal geben, hat ein paar tolle Stellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

The Score


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

Fack Ju Göhte 2


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Februar 2016)

Sherlock Das leere Grab 6/10 War nicht so gut wie die anderen.

Sherlock Der Reichenbachfall 8/10 Sehr gut und etwas kompliziert aber gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

Operation: Broken Arrow


----------



## Seabound (27. Februar 2016)

Gran Torino 10/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2016)

Die Liga der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen 9 / 10


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2016)

Vorgestern im Fernsehen:

Jagd auf roter Oktober 10/10

Der Film ist einfach richtig gut.


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Vorgestern im Fernsehen:
> 
> Jagd auf roter Oktober 10/10
> 
> Der Film ist einfach richtig gut.



Dito

Gebe ebenfalls 10/10 an dem Film gefällt mir vorne bis hinten alles.

Das Buch ist ebenfalls klasse. Im Übrigen der erste Film der das Buch ein wenig übertrifft.


----------



## Dyos83 (27. Februar 2016)

Fack Ju Göhte 2 - 4/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2016)

Still Alice - Mein Leben ohne gestern


----------



## Seabound (27. Februar 2016)

The Fog. Nebel des Grauens (Original von 1980)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2016)

Der Appartementschreck


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2016)

Grand Budapest Hotel (Blu-ray) 9/10


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Februar 2016)

Guardians of the Galaxy. Hochgelobt, aber war nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2016)

Triple X


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2016)

6 Ways to Die - Rache ist niemals einfach


----------



## Red-Hood (28. Februar 2016)

Der letzte Kaiser

Ich habe Gänsehaut... Wow.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Februar 2016)

Jetzt nach Leos Sieg noch einmal the Revenant! aumen:


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Februar 2016)

Im Sumpf des Verbrechens


----------



## WoNkA253 (29. Februar 2016)

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon 2 auf Netflix.
Echt ein klasse Film fand aber auch den ersten schon gut


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Februar 2016)

WoNkA253 schrieb:


> Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon 2 auf Netflix.
> Echt ein klasse Film fand aber auch den ersten schon gut



Ebenfalls als letztes gesehen --> 6/10

Das bisschen Klischee-Alibi-Story war mir zu wenig und zu albern - trotzdessen, dass viel zu viel geschwätzt wird. Leider hauptsächlich irgendein belangloses pseudo-romantisches Gelaber. Generell war mir die Romantik zu sehr im Vordergrund und zu wenige Kämpfe. Und die Kämpfe an sich waren zu wenige und die interessanten Charaktere sind allesamt viel zu schnell gestorben, bevor man sie so richtig cool in Aktion gesehen hätte.
Die Kampfchoreografien waren dagegen toll.
Hätte mir ein wenig mehr Fantasy-Action gewünscht. Mehr coole, außergewöhnliche Angriffe und vielleicht auch ein bisschen was, was man noch nicht schon X mal gesehen hat... Wir haben uns größtenteils gelangweilt, obwohl wir uns auf den Film gefreut hatten...


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Februar 2016)

Teen Wolf (der mit Michael J. Fox)

Ein Film aus meiner Kindheit, also Nostalgie pur. 10/10


Jurassic World

Spannende Action, flache Story. Für mich als Popcorn-Kino-Fan 7/10


The Fighter

Boxer Biopic mit Mark Wahlberg und Christian Bale. Sehenswert. 8/10


----------



## der_yappi (29. Februar 2016)

Alles steht Kopf


----------



## TheRev90 (1. März 2016)

The Wrestler 9/10

Extrem starke Schauspielleistung von Micky Rough.
Toller Film, der nicht nur an der Oberfläche des Wrestling kratzt.
Sehr sehenswert!

Sucker Punch 7,5/10

Richtiger starker Sound.
Teilweise scheint es so als befände man sich in einem Computerspiel 

Wirklich netter Streifen der gut zu unterhalten weiß.

V wie Vendetta 8,5/10

Klasse Comic Verfilmung.

Systemkritik ist und bleibt ein aktuelles Thema.

Schöne düstere Atmosphäre mit Charme und Witz.

Gute Twists und zu keiner Zeit langweilig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2016)

Lakeview Terrace


----------



## PCGHGS (1. März 2016)

A Million Ways to Die in the West (Blu-ray) 9,5/10


----------



## Hänschen (1. März 2016)

Idiocracy ... 7,5/10

Tolle Idee, einige tolle Charaktere ... aber kein AAA-Teil, trotzdem lustig und recht stressfrei


----------



## der-sack88 (1. März 2016)

Spotlight 10/10

Wow, ganz groß. Der vielleicht beste Cast, den ich je gesehen habe. Bis in die kleinste Nebenrolle überragend gespielt. Wie Ruffalo den Oscar nicht bekommen konnte ist mir ein Rätsel. Ein Ereignis, dieser Mann! Aber auch Keaton, McAdams, Schreiber... alle super.
Immer spannend, trotz viel "Bürokram", immer berührend. Gänsehaut, wenn z.B. Sashas Mutter am Ende den Artikel liest. Dabei aber nie dämonisierend, nie mit ausgestrecktem Finger (die Rede des "bösen" Law nach 9/11!). Große Klasse.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. März 2016)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

Hab ja nicht glauben wollen, dass der Film gut ist. Aber doch, ist so


----------



## Gripschi (1. März 2016)

Dead Pool.

Klasse Film bekommt 10 Punkte, fand ihn spitze auf seine Art.


----------



## Cleriker (1. März 2016)

Gerade mal wieder "Der Ghostwriter". 10/10

Erst denk ich mir immer man hätte mehr aus bestimmten Szenen machen können, aber nach dem Ende weiß man plötzlich dass alles genau so gewollt war. Toll!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2016)

Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter


----------



## heartcell (2. März 2016)

Deadpool schon 2 mal^^


----------



## Deimos (2. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Spotlight 10/10
> Wow, ganz groß.


Habe nur identische Meinungen gehört. Muss ich mir definitiv anschauen. 

- The Loved Ones - Pretty in Blood 7/10
Mal ein anderer Teenie-Streifen, finde den wirklich noch unterhaltsam. 

- James Bond - Spectre 7.5/10
Hat bei mir irgendwie nicht so richtig gezündet. Skyfall war da besser.

- Alles steht Kopf 8.5/10
Herzlicher Film mit einer tollen Message, nach meinem Erachten manchmal etwas langatmige Passagen.

- Deadpool 9/10
Die Erwartungen nach dem deutschen Trailer waren tief, die positive Überraschung umso grösser.
Extrem witzig, wie ich finde.

- Ex Machina 9/10
Zum zweiten Mal gesehen. Bin immer noch fasziniert von dem Film und seiner Inszenierung.

- Taking Lives 8/10
Guter Thriller mit einem etwas unrealistischem Ende. Nette Szene mit Jolie.


----------



## NotAnExit (2. März 2016)

Der letzte Film, am Sonntag - "Clown" = 5/10

Was habe ich mich darauf gefreut und wurde enttäuscht. Tolle Idee, schwache Umsetzung, der Film nimmt keine Fahrt auf. Da hätte man mehr draus machen können (und müssen)! 

Der letzte gute Film - "The Imitation Game" = 9/10

Ein grandioser Benedict Cumberbatch. Der Film hat mich wirklich mitgenommen.

Der beste Film der letzten Zeit - "Dallas Buyers Club" 

10/10,  ohne Worte.


----------



## Hänschen (2. März 2016)

Breaking Wind - Bis(s) einer heult ... 7,5/10  ... lustig 


Irgendwie scheint die Beilight-Serie nicht weiterzugehen ... ich habe keinen Teil 3 gefunden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. März 2016)

Ist das der zwote Teil von Biss zum Abendbrot? Den hab ich noch rumfahren


----------



## TheRev90 (2. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Spotlight 10/10
> 
> Wow, ganz groß. Der vielleicht beste Cast, den ich je gesehen habe. Bis in die kleinste Nebenrolle überragend gespielt. Wie Ruffalo den Oscar nicht bekommen konnte ist mir ein Rätsel. Ein Ereignis, dieser Mann! Aber auch Keaton, McAdams, Schreiber... alle super.
> Immer spannend, trotz viel "Bürokram", immer berührend. Gänsehaut, wenn z.B. Sashas Mutter am Ende den Artikel liest. Dabei aber nie dämonisierend, nie mit ausgestrecktem Finger (die Rede des "bösen" Law nach 9/11!). Große Klasse.



Kann ich so unterschreiben, hab mir den Film gestern Abend angesehen.

Wirklich große Klasse!
Der Film zeigt einmal mehr wie wichtig korrekt ausgeführter Journalismus ist, fernab von Klatsch, Tratsch & Gerüchten, wie es heute oftmals leider praktiziert wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2016)

Balduin, der Heiratsmuffel


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2016)

Deimos schrieb:


> - James Bond - Spectre 7.5/10
> Hat bei mir irgendwie nicht so richtig gezündet. Skyfall war da besser.


Werde mir den Film demnächst auf Blu-Ray holen - dass er schlechter ist als Skyfall höre ich andauernd, aber ich denke, schlechter als _Ein Quantum Trost_ kann er nicht sein.

Oder?...


----------



## Hänschen (2. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Werde mir den Film demnächst auf Blu-Ray holen - dass er schlechter ist als Skyfall höre ich andauernd, aber ich denke, schlechter als _Ein Quantum Trost_ kann er nicht sein.
> 
> Oder?...



Ich vermute er wird orientierungslos und unrealistisch ähnlich dem letzten Mission Impossible ...
Die beiden Franchise leihe ich mir statt sie zu kaufen ... man muss sie sehn aber nicht teuer besitzen 


Edit: Es scheint mir dass es keinen 3. Teil der Beilight Saga geben wird, da der 2. Teil schon
ziemlich unsicher gewesen zu sein scheint...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2016)

The Punisher


----------



## TheRev90 (3. März 2016)

The Grand Budapest Hotel 8/10

Andersartige Tragikomödie, mit sehr schönen Dialogen und interessanten stilistischen Wechseln z.B. 4/3 auf 16/9 und umgekehrt, Farbsättigungen der Aufnahmen etc.
Sehenswert


----------



## Cleriker (4. März 2016)

James Bond - Spectre 

Ein paar Dinge haben mir gut gefallen und Walz hat endlich mal eine etwas andere Mimik gezeigt, die ich sehr passend fand, Aber an sonsten... tatsächlich schlechter als seine Vorgänger. Schade.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2016)

Mal wieder Jurassic World


----------



## Cook2211 (4. März 2016)

Die Trauzeugen AG

Insgesamt besser als ich erwartet hatte. Der Film hatte durchaus seine witzigen und sympathischen Momente. Leider waren aber doch Szenen dabei, die für meinen Geschmack - im wahrsten Sinne - etwas zu sehr unter der Gürtellinie lagen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2016)

Spider Man 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2016)

Kindsköpfe


----------



## Arvanor (5. März 2016)

James Bond - Spectre. Hat mich nicht so umgehauen.


----------



## dbilas (5. März 2016)

Spectre ist für mich der schwächste teil und zog sich wie Kaugummi..

BTT:
Creed-fand ich klasse


----------



## Red-Hood (6. März 2016)

Die Verachtung

Trotz der belanglosen Handlung sind die Szenen hochinteressant. Dazu die Wirkung der sich ständig wiederholenden Musik, die aus einem höchstens 20 sekündigen Stück besteht.
Das ist Kunst in Reinform. Grandios.


----------



## Cleriker (6. März 2016)

Drive 9,5/10

Der OST landet die nächste Zeit wieder in meinem Auto.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. März 2016)

Spectre 7,5/10

Hat mir gut gefallen, auch wenn es insgesamt nicht der beste Bond war


The F Word 9/10

Daniel Radcliffe und Zoe Kazan in einer unkonventionellen RomCom. Absolut sehenswert!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2016)

Nobody is Perfect mit Terence Hill


----------



## Metalic (6. März 2016)

Tränen der Sonne

Habe nach der Hälfte umgeschaltet, war einfach nicht meins


----------



## Cleriker (6. März 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Nobody is Perfect mit Terence Hill


Mir gefällt er auf Deutsch eindeutig besser. Als ich den englischen Titel das erste mal gelesen habe, dachte ich es wäre der zweite Teil gemeint.

Bei uns lief gerade zum gefühlt tausendsten mal die Eiskönigin. Meine kleinen können quasi jede Szene auswendig, wollen den aber immer wieder sehen. Wenn ich dann motzen will zeigt meine Frau auf das Regal mit den Filmen von Bud Spencer und Terence Hill und ich weiß wie es ihr dabei gehen muss. Sie hat aber noch nie gemeckert. Ein wahrer Engel!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2016)

Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation 8,5 / 10


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

San Andreas 7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2016)

The Transporter - Refueled 8,5 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2016)

James Bond 007 - Spectre


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2016)

20 Minutes - The Power of Few


----------



## -Chefkoch- (7. März 2016)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Two-Face (7. März 2016)

Hab' mir jetzt "Schpeckter" auch mal gegeben, also der ist nicht so gut, wie _Skyfall_ und definitiv nicht so gut wie _Casino Royale_ aber auch garantiert nicht so schlecht, wie _Ein Quantum Trost_ - der bleibt auch weiterhin mit Abstand der schlechteste Bond für mich.


----------



## dbilas (8. März 2016)

The Book of Eli mit Denzil Washington und Gary Oldman über Amazon Prime

Klasse Film 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

Lethal Weapon 4 mal nebenbei im TV geschaut 8 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2016)

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Lethal Weapon 4



Und ich wunderte mich wegen der Drohne am Fenster 

Die Qual der Wahl


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

Hügel der blutigen Stiefel


----------



## WoNkA253 (9. März 2016)

Kung Fu Panda 3 in Englisch da ich Jack Black als Po einfach genial finde - 8/10 Punkte 

@Matrix,

ich find ja deinen Avatar super muss ich mal anmerken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

Drei Amigos, alt aber bezahlt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

Renegade mit Terence Hill


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

Der Boß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

Léon – Der Profi


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2016)

Alien 3

7/10 eigentlich ganz cool aber irgendwie fehlt ne Kleinigkeit zum Knaller


----------



## daLexi (10. März 2016)

Iron Sky - Director's Cut
9/10
Schönes böses Ende mit der Erde


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

Foolproof


----------



## Cleriker (10. März 2016)

The last witch Hunter 8,5/10
 Erst war ich etwas unschlüssig, aber die Musik zum Abspann hat das ganze wirklich super abgerundet!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2016)

Banana Joe


----------



## Rolk (11. März 2016)

Mad Max - Fury Road
7/10 Teilweise wars mir fast schon zu viel Bummbumm, aber insgesamt besser als erwartet.

Hidalgo - 3000 Meilen zum Ruhm
8/10


----------



## Dyos83 (11. März 2016)

Outlander Episoden 5-7 - Wenn man mal davon absieht, dass das eigentlich eine  Frauen-Serie ist, sind die Gewalt-
                                                  Exzesse teilweise richtig heftig ... und dazu noch: sehr unerwartet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

Ein Tollpatsch kommt selten allein


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

Doc West – Nobody schlägt zurück


----------



## FlyingPC (12. März 2016)

daLexi schrieb:


> Iron Sky - Director's Cut
> 9/10
> Schönes böses Ende mit der Erde


Habe ich letzte Woche auch zum ersten Mal gesehen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

Bait - Fette Beute


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Die erste Staffel von "The Walking Dead".
Was soll ich sagen? 
Einfach nur  
Heute Abend, wenn meine Frau wieder den Unsinn bei RTL guckt, geht es mit der zweiten Staffel weiter.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die erste Staffel von "The Walking Dead".


Da hast du die mit Abstand beste Staffel schon gesehen.
Spätestens mit dem letzten Drittel der zweiten wird's spürbar und kontinuierlich schlechter.

Habe selber erst kürzlich die fünfte auf BD gesehen, die ist der absolute Tiefpunkt, die sechste kann eigentlich nur besser werden.


----------



## Amon (12. März 2016)

Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Fiete Serie wird von Staffel zu Staffel immer besser.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Fiete Serie wird von Staffel zu Staffel immer besser.


Die erste Staffel war der Hammer, weil da das AMC-Konzept am besten aufging.
Die zweite war an sich auch sehr, sehr gut, weil dort noch Ideen vorhanden waren und nicht so viel von dem Originellem der ersten verloren ging, zum Schluss hin wurde es aber schon ein wenig übertrieben.
Mit der dritten und vierten wurde es dann nur noch unglaubwürdig und die fünfte war stellenweise so dermaßen seicht und nichtssagend, dass man sich schon ernsthaft fragen musste, ob den Machern nicht langsam die Ideen ausgehen.^^

In den Comics hat das ganze noch seinen Charme, aber die Serie ergoss sich mit der Zeit immer mehr in ermüdenden und z.T. übertriebenen Ballereien und Gemetzel sowie pseudophilosphischem und äußerst fragwürdigem Überlebensgefasel.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. März 2016)

The Grugde 1 & 2


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> In den Comics hat das ganze noch seinen Charme, aber die Serie ergoss sich mit der Zeit immer mehr in ermüdenden und z.T. übertriebenen Ballereien und Gemetzel sowie pseudophilosphischem und äußerst fragwürdigem Überlebensgefasel.



Ich hab keine Ahnung, was ich bei einer Zombie Apokalypse machen würde.
Mein Hintern ist empfindlich, ich brauche 10 lagiges Klopapier. Das kriegst du selten.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, was ich bei einer Zombie Apokalypse machen würde.
> Mein Hintern ist empfindlich, ich brauche 10 lagiges Klopapier. Das kriegst du selten.


Ich fand' das in den ersten Staffeln noch gut gemacht, kein Strom, kein sauberes Wasser, keine Friseure.
Später hat sich das dann aber immer wieder höchst plakativ selbst rezitiert und das, was man insbesondere ab Ende der vierten Staffel zu sehen kriegt, ist manchmal schon sehr einseitig, als wäre die Welt nur noch voller Psychos.
Gerade ab dann bricht auch sehr deutlich der typisch amerikanische Waffenfetischismus durch, es gibt fast keinen mehr, der nicht mit 'ner Knarre und 'nem endlosem Munitionsvorrat rumläuft.^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

Der Anschlag


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich fand' das in den ersten Staffeln noch gut gemacht, kein Strom, kein sauberes Wasser, keine Friseure.
> Später hat sich das dann aber immer wieder höchst plakativ selbst rezitiert und das, was man insbesondere ab Ende der vierten Staffel zu sehen kriegt, ist manchmal schon sehr einseitig, als wäre die Welt nur noch voller Psychos.
> Gerade ab dann bricht auch sehr deutlich der typisch amerikanische Waffenfetischismus durch, es gibt fast keinen mehr, der nicht mit 'ner Knarre und 'nem endlosem Munitionsvorrat rumläuft.^^



Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt, wo nach einer Apokalypse die Munition her kommt. 
Mad Max ist ja auch so ein Beispiel. 
Kein Wasser da, kein Essen da, aber Hauptsache Munition in Tonnen.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt, wo nach einer Apokalypse die Munition her kommt.
> Mad Max ist ja auch so ein Beispiel.
> Kein Wasser da, kein Essen da, aber Hauptsache Munition in Tonnen.


Hülsen wären ja theoretisch kein Problem, Großkaliber kannst du immer bedenkenlos wiederladen, wenn du über entsprechendes Wissen und Equipment verfügst, Blei ließe sich noch einigermaßen leicht erhitzen - aber woher Treibladung und Zündung gerbekommen.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hülsen wären ja theoretisch kein Problem, Großkaliber kannst du immer bedenkenlos wiederladen, wenn du über entsprechendes Wissen und Equipment verfügst, Blei ließe sich noch einigermaßen leicht erhitzen - aber woher Treibladung und Zündung gerbekommen.



Oder der Treibstoff für die Fahrzeuge.
Die fahren da ja komischer Weise immer Kisten, die 30 Liter oder mehr schlucken.


----------



## Imperat0r (12. März 2016)

Everest 10/10


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder der Treibstoff für die Fahrzeuge.
> Die fahren da ja komischer Weise immer Kisten, die 30 Liter oder mehr schlucken.


...oder woher Frauen ihre... "Binden" herbekommen.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...oder woher Frauen ihre... "Binden" herbekommen.



Es gibt einen riesigen Vorrat an Tampons, Rasierer und Rasierschaum, denn auch die Beine und Achseln sind ja immer haarlos.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

Hostel 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

Vier für ein Ave Maria


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

Flutsch und weg


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. März 2016)

Speed


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (12. März 2016)

The Dark Knight


----------



## clown44 (12. März 2016)

13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi 7,5/10


----------



## T'PAU (13. März 2016)

300 Worte Deutsch 5/10

War irgendwie nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

I-Robot so nebenbei


----------



## TheRev90 (13. März 2016)

Life of Pi - Schiffbruch mit Tiger 9/10

Schöner Film, spannende Story und extrem ausdrucksstarke Bilder!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2016)

John Wick


----------



## robbe (13. März 2016)

Der Marsianer 7/10. 
Durchaus sehenswerter Film. Hatte im Kino leider die letzte Stunde verschlafen.


----------



## Jimiblu (13. März 2016)

Zoomania. War ganz ok, leider recht vorhersehbar und nicht so lustig wie gehofft...6/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (14. März 2016)

Justified Season Two

einfach nur


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

Hügel der blutigen Stiefel


----------



## TashParker240 (14. März 2016)

Deadpool

War zwar witzig, ich hatte aber irgendwie mehr erwartet.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Darth Maul: Apprentice -- Ein Star Wars Fan Film. Absolut fette Kampf Sequenzen.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Djo_91jN3Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

Array


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2016)

Der Pianist  10/10

Erschreckend


Der Kaufhaus Cop 2  0/10

Der schlechteste Filme, den ich seit langem gesehen habe.


Doktorspiele  7/10

Deutsche Komödie im Stil von American Pie. Kann man sich anschauen.


Mordkommission Berlin 1  8/10

Spannender deutscher Krimi mit stimmungsvollem Setting.


RoboCop (neu)  7/10

Ich halte das Remake für gelungen.


----------



## Imperat0r (14. März 2016)

pulp fiction 5/10


----------



## TheRev90 (14. März 2016)

Sleepers 9/10

Fesselnde Story, starke Besetzung, klasse Schauspielleistung - rundum ein sehr gelungener Film!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

Escape Plan


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

Das Schwergewicht


----------



## T'PAU (15. März 2016)

Birdman oder (Die unverhoffte Macht der Ahnungslosigkeit)

muss ich wohl nochmal sehen, erstmal 7/10.
Warum der vier Oscars u.a. "bester Film" bekommen hat, hmm...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

Rosaroter Panther 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

Marschier oder stirb


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

Hände wie Samt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

Cable Guy – Die Nervensäge


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

Hit & Run und Der Diktator


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Warum der vier Oscars u.a. "bester Film" bekommen hat, hmm...


Weil sich die Darsteller in dem Film quasi selber spielen und der Film eine Satire auf's typische Hollywood-Geschäft der letzten 20 Jahre ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

War mit Jason Statham


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

Runaway Train


----------



## Goldini50 (17. März 2016)

Saints and Soldiers alle Teile ...
9/10  einer der wenigen guten Kriegsfilme..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

Aber, Herr Doktor ... . mal wieder etwas aus meiner Mottenkiste


----------



## Gamer090 (17. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aber, Herr Doktor ... . mal wieder etwas aus meiner Mottenkiste



Irgendwie passt dieser Film zu deinem Benutzernamen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

Ich lege auch ein ähnliches Verhalten an den Tag wie in der Trilogie


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

The Last Witch Hunter


----------



## orca113 (18. März 2016)

Collateral 7/10

Fand ich recht gut vor allem das ungleiche Gespann Max und Vincent. Jamie Fox mach aber einiges besser als Cruise.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

Fantomas bedroht die Welt


----------



## -Chefkoch- (18. März 2016)

The Equalizer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Doktor Ahoi


----------



## T'PAU (18. März 2016)

RoboCop (2014) 7,5/10

Durchaus gelungenes Remake des 87er Klassikers.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Der Panther


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

Balduin, das Nachtgespenst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Der Seewolf ( 93 )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

Balduin, der Geldschrankknacker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

Amadeus


----------



## DarfVadder (20. März 2016)

Zoomania


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2016)

Zwei Mann, ein Schwein und die Nacht von Paris


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

Parker


----------



## -Chefkoch- (20. März 2016)

Once upon a time in America in der Extended Version.

Wie gerne würde ich das Meisterwerk von Leone in seiner geplanten Fassung sehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

Last Man standing


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2016)

Louis, der Geizkragen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

Animal 2 - Hard Justice


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2016)

Hotel Transsilvanien 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

xXx 2


----------



## TheRev90 (22. März 2016)

Nicht Auflegen! 8/10

Ohne Limit 8,5/10

Die etwas anderen Cops 7,5/10

Sieben 9/10

Nebraska 7,5/10

Dämon 8,5/10

The Book of Eli 7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

Born 2 Die


----------



## Ferix2x (22. März 2016)

Melaficent mit angi jolie. Schöner Film.
9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

Die tolle Residenz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

Oblivion


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

Onkel Paul, die große Pflaume


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games


----------



## Jimiblu (23. März 2016)

Dave und Tucker vs Evil - 9/10 hab hart gelacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

Die Tribute von Panem - Catching Fire


----------



## der_yappi (23. März 2016)

_*Man lernt nie aus *_mit Robert DeNiro und Anne Hathaway


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

Kauf Dir einen bunten Luftballon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

Sahara - Abenteuer in der Wüste


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

KGB - Killer, Gejagter, Beschützer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## WindowsXP (24. März 2016)

Mich würde interessieren wir der Film war.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. März 2016)

Fast and Furios6 7/10 guter Film aber ein W124 wurde zerstört. Das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

WindowsXP schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren wir der Film war.



Welcher Film ist denn gemeint mit dem wie

Mord im Pfarrhaus


----------



## Leob12 (25. März 2016)

Taken 96 Hours
Naja, Action passt, der Film ist schon in Ordnung, aber so gut wie ihn manche beschreiben finde ich ihn nicht. Aber man kann ihn ruhig mal ansehen.
6/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

Der Herr des Hauses


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. März 2016)

Wir sind die Millers 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

Ratter - Er weiß alles über dich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

Mindhunters


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

French Hitman - Die Abrechnung


----------



## Hennemi (25. März 2016)

Gänsehaut


----------



## Norkzlam (25. März 2016)

Kuhle Wampe oder: Wem gehört die Welt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

Until Death


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

Es war einmal in Amerika


----------



## Dustin91 (25. März 2016)

Spotlight. Finde es irgendwie nicht gut, dass der "Bester Film" geworden ist bei den Oscars.
Das Thema ist natürlich brisant, aber der Film läuft einfach so vor sich hin, ohne Spannung, ohne richtige Höhepunkte oder Dramatik.
Das Darsteller-Ensemble ist aber natürlich klasse. Würde sagen 6,5/10.

Southpaw. Genialer Gyllenhaal. 8,5/10.

Good Will Hunting. 9,5/10.


----------



## Leob12 (26. März 2016)

The Act of Killing
10/10

Ein ganz interessanter Film, sowas hab ich selten gesehen. 
Teilweise wirklich grotesk, aber hochinteressant. "The Look of Silence" werde ich mir wohl auch mal anschauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2016)

Sherlock - Die Braut des Grauens


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

Da steht zuletzt gesehen und nicht gerade in dem Augenblick und selbst wenn ich hier " anwesend " bin kann ich schauen. Aufgrund meines Alters darf ich meinen Tagesablauf nach eigenem Gusto gestalten und mein Lebenswandel ist hier ja nicht Bestandteil. Wenn man oft genug angegriffen wurde wegen der Filmkommentare dann gibt es genau deswegen quasi keine.
Panzerschiff -  Graf Spee


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

Zipper - Geld. Macht. Sex. Verrat.


----------



## m_chelios (27. März 2016)

Batman vs Superman : Dawn of Justice


----------



## Gamer090 (28. März 2016)

Standoff 3/10 wer sich langweilen will und ein bisschen Blut und Gewalt sehen will, dem wird dieser Film gefallen.
Laurence Fishburne ist zwar ein guter Schauspieler aber in diesem Film fehlt mehr Inhalt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

Curse of the Witching Tree - Das Böse stirbt nie


----------



## T'PAU (28. März 2016)

Minions 7/10

Solide aber irgendwie doch streckenweise zu albern. Immerhin schmunzeln musste ich beim neu _synchronisierten_ Universal-Vorspann.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

Jupiter Ascending


----------



## WoNkA253 (29. März 2016)

Burnt mit Bradley Cooper - 10 / 10 
ein wirklich super Film mit einem genialen Bradley Cooper.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. März 2016)

F&F4 
5/10 gefällt mir nicht wirklich zu wenig Story rund um die Familie, keiner zu sehen ausser letty, Dom, Mia und Brian. Sonst alle anderen nur ne Szene.


----------



## _maxe (29. März 2016)

Hab mir mal Prisoners angeschaut.
9/10 Punkte vergebe ich.

Der Film ansich ist sehr langsam, was auch gut zu ihm passt. Aber es ist schwer am Anfang reinzukommen dadurch.
Außerdem werden  viele Story-Sprünge gemacht was mich zu mindest etwas verwirrt hat.

Trotzdem genialer Film, tolle Schauspieler und gute Story.


----------



## DarfVadder (29. März 2016)

Hostel 1-3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

Für eine Handvoll Dollar


----------



## Seabound (29. März 2016)

Ted 2 und The Hangover 3


----------



## Ferix2x (30. März 2016)

Batman gegen Supermann im Kino. Toller Film. 9/10


----------



## DarfVadder (30. März 2016)

Sheriff Lomo


----------



## Imperat0r (30. März 2016)

Prisoners 10/10 
Sehr spannend


----------



## Metalic (30. März 2016)

Gone Girl 

Sehr gut gemachter Film. Meiner Freundin gefiel das Ende überhaupt nicht.ich fand es gut gemacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2016)

Sadistico mit Clint Eastwood


----------



## -Chefkoch- (30. März 2016)

Deep Blue See

Edit: Born 2 Die


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2016)

Todesgrüße aus Shanghai mit Bruce Lee


----------



## DarfVadder (31. März 2016)

American History X


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2016)

Umrika - Das Glück beginnt hinter dem nächsten Hügel


----------



## Cleriker (31. März 2016)

Picknick mit Bären 6/10

Außer den coolen Sprüchen nichts neues und nichts besonderes. Würde ich nicht gern wandern und würden die beiden alten Herren nicht so hoch im Kurs stehen bei mir, der Film wäre glatt durchgefallen. Da ich aber auch nichts anderes erwartet habe, lag er auch nicht weit daneben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2016)

Die vier Söhne der Katie Elder mit John Wayne


----------



## Spreed (1. April 2016)

Batman vs Superman 2/10

Und das obwohl ich echt kein Anspruchsvoller Film schauer bin, aber selbst Hulk war weitaus besser


----------



## DarfVadder (1. April 2016)

One Night in Paris


----------



## doncamill (1. April 2016)

Spreed schrieb:


> Batman vs Superman 2/10
> 
> Und das obwohl ich echt kein Anspruchsvoller Film schauer bin, aber selbst Hulk war weitaus besser



Ist der echt so übel?
Wollte ich eigentlich am WE rein...

Achja mein letzter war Marsianer. Sehr guter Film 10/10


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2016)

Steve Jobs

War nicht schlecht. Fassbender spielt ihn gut, gerade am Ende kommt das gut rüber.


----------



## Two-Face (1. April 2016)

doncamill schrieb:


> Ist der echt so übel?
> Wollte ich eigentlich am WE rein...


Ben Affleck als Batman sagt doch schon alles.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ben Affleck als Batman sagt doch schon alles.



Daredevil hat er kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Gripschi (2. April 2016)

Live die Repeat

9/10 da es paar Logiklücken hatte. Aber insgesamt ein sehr guter Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

Zum 2 mal James Bond Spectre


----------



## Ferix2x (2. April 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ben Affleck als Batman sagt doch schon alles.


Das stimmt. Ben Affleck hat zwar einen Oscar gewonnen aber Chris Nolan war als Batman viel besser


----------



## dbilas (2. April 2016)

Nolan ist Regisseur 
Du meinst wohl eher Bale


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2016)

Solange sie nicht Val Kilmer ausgraben.

Ja, Affleck bekam schon mal den Oscar, zweimal sogar, aber einmal war der für's Drehbuch, das andere für den Film (von Filmen hat er Ahnung, das muss man ihm lassen, er hat schon früh mit Drehbuchschreiben angefangen).

Als Darsteller bekam er aber zweimal die Goldene Himbeere.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (3. April 2016)

The Punisher


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2016)

The Road

Macht depressiv   Und das Ende ist ein bisschen Deus Ex Machina ...   aber ansonsten gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2016)

Zwei sind nicht zu bremsen


----------



## DarfVadder (3. April 2016)

Das grosse Krabbeln


----------



## -Chefkoch- (4. April 2016)

Jurassic Park Teil I und II


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. April 2016)

10 Cloverfield Lane

Besser als erwartet und John Goodman spielt seine Rolle einfach verdammt gut. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Daredevil hat er kaputt gemacht.


Wohl eher die Regie und das Drehbuch. Da hätten sie auch Bale oder sonst wen hinstellen können und es wäre trotzdem kein guter Film geworden. ^^


----------



## Aemkeisdna (4. April 2016)

Skyfall


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2016)

Focus mit Will Smith


----------



## Gamer090 (4. April 2016)

Die Reise zur Geheimnisvollen Insel, 6/10 ist ganz ok und hat mich gut unterhalten aber nichst was mich vom Hocker gehauen hat.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (5. April 2016)

Deadpool


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes: Teil 1


----------



## -Chefkoch- (7. April 2016)

20.000 leagues under the sea


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

Lila & Eve  D

Die Inhalt des Films hat mir gefallen, nur die Schauspielerin Jennifer Lopez ist nicht mein Fall.


----------



## DarfVadder (9. April 2016)

Ronaldo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

Er ist wieder da


----------



## -Chefkoch- (10. April 2016)

Jurassic Park III

The Cave


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2016)

Miss Bodyguard – In High Heels auf der Flucht


----------



## dbilas (10. April 2016)

San Andreas 1/10
Einen Punkt gebe ich für den klasse Sound. Ansonsten gibt es absolut nichts positives zu berichten. Die  billige CGI-Effekte sind Übertrieben und alles was geschieht ist bereits vorhersehbar das es einfach keinen Spaß macht diesen Film überhaupt bis zum ende zu gucken.

Allein die Texte sind zum wegrennen...
Sie: Such nach einem Telefon
Er: Woher weißt du das eigentlich alles? 
Sie: Das hat mir mein Vater beigebracht, er arbeitet für die Feuerwehr
und steckt ein Festnetztelefonkabel in ein Festnetztelefon...

Verstehe nicht warum dieser Schrottfilm so gelobt wurde...


----------



## Dustin91 (10. April 2016)

Also ich hab bei San Andreas nur 2 riesige Hügel gesehen


----------



## Jimiblu (11. April 2016)

Jurassic World
langweilig. vorhersehbar. genau wie ich erwartet hatte 
3/10 weil Dinos


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. April 2016)

Das ist das Ende 
Das Ende ist cool sonst auch relativ unberechenbar aber Jonah Hill  7/10
22 Jumpstreet 
Sehr gut, sogar ne Liebesgeschichte. 
Dann auch noch mit ICE Cube 
8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2016)

The Lone Ranger


----------



## Invisible_XXI (11. April 2016)

Enemy Mine - 6/10

Grundidee ist ja ganz nett und damals vielleicht sogar halbwegs neu, aber es ist einfach sehr sehr vieles richtig billig gemacht. Ob das nun die Kulissen, Dialoge, Schaupspielerische-Leistung. Gags oder das Script sind...


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2016)

30 über Nacht

7/10 sehr unterhaltsame Komödie älteren Semesters. Die richtige Menge Humor und die richtige Menge Kitsch zu richtigen Zeit. Echte Brüller fehlen aber.

Die blaue Lagune

4/10

weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Ganz nett anzusehen und so weiter aber ansonsten kann ich da nix finden was toll wäre. Ab und an ein paar Spannungsbögen (kleine), mehr aber auch nicht.

Ist halt ein "Castaway", reduziert darauf das dort zwei "Kinder" sind die die Pubertät erreichen und die ihre Sexualität entdecken. Schönes Karibikfeeling aber das war es dann auch


----------



## -Chefkoch- (11. April 2016)

Carrie (1976)

Jetzt überlege ich ob ich mir das Remake geben soll


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. April 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Carrie (1976)
> 
> Jetzt überlege ich ob ich mir das Remake geben soll


Das Remake ist leider ziemlich schlecht wie ich finde.

Das von Evil Dead  (Tanz der Teufel) ist wiederum sehr gelungen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

Joe – Die Rache ist sein


----------



## Two-Face (12. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das Remake ist leider ziemlich schlecht wie ich finde.


An dem Film hat man gesehen, wie overhyped diese Moretz eigentlich ist.


majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das von Evil Dead  (Tanz der Teufel) ist wiederum sehr gelungen.


Jop, für ein Low-Budget-Film und Regiedebüt und dazu noch Remake war der echt gut.


----------



## floppyexe (12. April 2016)

Der Pate. 1-3


----------



## Imperat0r (12. April 2016)

Firewall 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

The Crow – Die Krähe


----------



## Metalic (13. April 2016)

Gestern zum ersten Mal den Film Gravity.
Ist mal etwas anderes und tolle Bilder. Aber mir dann doch wieder viel zu viel Hollywood. Bei dem Glück das die Gute im Film hat, hätte sie auch ohne Rettungskapsel auf die Erde fliegen können und wäre nicht verbrannt,


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (13. April 2016)

Aeon Flux - die Idee klingt gar nicht mal schlecht, die Umsetzung allerdings gewohnt deutsch


----------



## DarfVadder (13. April 2016)

Cats and Dogs


----------



## Cleriker (13. April 2016)

Desaster 7/10


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

Cats and Dogs 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

The Crow – Die Rache der Krähe


----------



## DarfVadder (14. April 2016)

Fluch der Karibik


----------



## Niza (14. April 2016)

Den neuen Dschungelbuch.
War heute im Kino.

Und fand Ihn Super.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Stryke7 (14. April 2016)

Niza schrieb:


> Den neuen Dschungelbuch.
> War heute im Kino .
> 
> Und fand Ihn Super
> ...


Hmm den muss ich mir glaube ich auch antun.  Das Original kann man ja nur lieben,  und die Trailer für die neue Version sahen echt episch aus.


----------



## Niza (15. April 2016)

Ein kleiner Hinweis sei aber zu dem neuen Dschungelbuch noch erwähnt.

Er ist nicht unbedingt was für kleine Kinder.
Am besten einmal selber anschauen, bevor man Ihn Kindern zeigt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

Elliot, das Schmunzelmonster


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Gestern zum ersten Mal den Film Gravity.
> Ist mal etwas anderes und tolle Bilder. Aber mir dann doch wieder viel zu viel Hollywood. Bei dem Glück das die Gute im Film hat, hätte sie auch ohne Rettungskapsel auf die Erde fliegen können und wäre nicht verbrannt,



Hollywood braucht ein Happy End, weißt du doch.
Außerdem ist George Cloony ja schon drauf gegangen. 
Ich finde übrigens die Version ohne Filmmusik besser.


----------



## Two-Face (15. April 2016)

Habe jetzt endlich die dritte Staffel _Hannibal_ durch, schade, dass das die letzte ist.
Beste Krimiserie seit _Dexter_, Mads Mikkelsen ist einfach brachial.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2016)

Hab ich noch nicht gesehen, ich warte auf die Blu Ray Box mit allen Staffeln.
Aber Dexter ist super.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. April 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Crow – Die Krähe


Mit Bruce Lee's Sohn. Toller Film!


----------



## Cook2211 (15. April 2016)

Auf jeden Fall. Aber leider eine reale tragische Geschichte. Brandon Lee hätte ein großer Action Star werden können.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mit Bruce Lee's Sohn. Toller Film!



Den Film kann man sich immer wieder anschauen 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Aber leider eine reale tragische Geschichte. Brandon Lee hätte ein großer Action Star werden können.



Ja leider viel zu früh von uns gegangen


----------



## -Chefkoch- (16. April 2016)

Jurassic World

Guter Film, nur langsam wirkt das Konzept einfach ausgelutscht


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2016)

Ich fand Jurassic World gut und freue mich auf eine neue Trilogie.

Ride Along 2 -- Next Level Miami.
Witze, teilweise etwas zu albern, aber insgesamt nette Action Komödie. Ice Cube kann sowas.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. April 2016)

Zuletzt gesehen:
"My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2". Passenderweise im Griechenland-Urlaub 

Habe den ersten Teil vor vielen Jahren diverse Male geschaut und der Nachfolger hat mich nicht enttäuscht. Viele Running-Gags wieder aufgegriffen, das ganze aber nicht als Quasi-Kopie des ersten Teils aufgezogen. Sehr liebenswürdiger, amüsanter Film mit ein paar nachdenklichen Passagen.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (17. April 2016)

Hab vorgestern Point Break geschaut und fand ihn einfach nur Öde, obwohl ich sportbegeistert bin


----------



## S754 (17. April 2016)

Gestern hab ich im Kino "How to be single" angeschaut. Ist ganz lustig, aber nichts aufregendes, wenig Sensation - immer das gleiche. Wer auf Komödien steht: Empfehlung - sonst: lieber das Geld sparen

PS: Ich versteh nicht warum der Film ab 12 Jahren freigegeben ist, da werden ziemlich perverse Dinge gesagt - oder ist die Jugend schon so früh versaut?


----------



## Amon (17. April 2016)

Deadpool - einfach nur geil der Film 
Der Marsianer - würde dem mal ein 8/10 geben. Ist nicht schlecht gemacht aber vieles schon sehr unglaubwürdig


----------



## Niza (17. April 2016)

Gestern in Kino:
Batman vs Superman

Action ist ja schön und gut.
Aber hier hat man es deutlich übertrieben.



Spoiler



Gerade zum Ende hin mit dem Supervieh



Also für mich 1x ankucken reicht mir.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2016)

Gestern Tomb Raider

4/10

Naja....


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2016)

Den erste oder zweiten Tomb Raider?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

Nachts im Museum 2


----------



## Niza (17. April 2016)

S754 schrieb:


> PS: Ich versteh nicht warum der Film ab 12 Jahren freigegeben ist, da  werden ziemlich perverse Dinge gesagt - oder ist die Jugend schon so  früh versaut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist heutzutage Normal.
Die Jugend stumpft ab.

Manche Filme die heute ab 6 sind, wären damals ab 12 gewesen.
Manche Filme die heute an 12 sind, wären damals ab 16 gewesen.
Und manche Filme ab 18, wären damals undenkbar gewesen.
Das sieht man leider heutzutage immer wieder, dass man manche Filme die ab 6 sind keinen Kindern ab 6 zeigen kann.

So ist nunmal leider der Wandel der Zeit.



Threshold schrieb:


> Den erste oder zweiten Tomb Raider?



Ich selber kenne beide und schätze die so ein:
Tomb Raider 1 : 8/10
Tomb Raider 2 - Die Wiege des Lebens:  4/10

Den Ersten Teil finde ich besser als dem Zweiten.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Threshold (17. April 2016)

Ich auch. 
Ich bin aber sehr neugierig auf den Reboot. Und ob Daisy Ridley eine gute Figur als Lara Croft machen wird.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Ich bin aber sehr neugierig auf den Reboot. Und ob Daisy Ridley eine gute Figur als Lara Croft machen wird.



Ich finde, sie passt extrem gut.


----------



## Niza (17. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Ich bin aber sehr neugierig auf den Reboot. Und ob Daisy Ridley eine gute Figur als Lara Croft machen wird.



Cool, danke für den Hinweis.
Wusste noch nicht das ein neuer kommt.
Da bin ich auch mal gespannt drauf.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

6 Bullets


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. April 2016)

Seit langem mal wieder "Sieben".
Prad Pitt, Morgan Freeman und Kevin Spacey. Einfach perfekt!


----------



## Two-Face (18. April 2016)

Den Film wollt' ich mir auch mal wieder reinziehen.

Allerdings würde ich einen der Darsteller lieber nicht erwähnen (kann ja Leute geben, die den noch nicht gesehen haben).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2016)

Duell – Enemy at the Gates


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. April 2016)

Ups, stimmt. Ein halber Spoiler.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2016)

Ip Man Teil 1

Bisschen was dazu lernen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. April 2016)

Hoffe Teil 3 läuft hier überhaupt im Kino an. Ansonsten gibt es ein Wiedersehen in Rogue One.


----------



## chewara (20. April 2016)

hardcore (henry) 
hat mir echt spass gemacht, auch  wenn es schon anstrengend war, 1,5h action am stück aus first person 
1 szene fand ich überflüssig, aber naja

meine wertung 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2016)

Vier für ein Ave Maria
Ich sag nur einfach KULT


----------



## Imperat0r (20. April 2016)

winnetou I 
Klassiker


----------



## CEKAYS (20. April 2016)

Can a Song Save Your Life


----------



## koffeinjunkie (20. April 2016)

22 Bullets


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

Indiana Jones Teil 1


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. April 2016)

Flug 7500

War besser als ich erwartet habe.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. April 2016)

Aristocats, 9/10 der Film ist 46 Jahre alt (1970) aber sehr gut, natürlich kann die Bildqualität nicht mit heutigen Filmen mithalten aber hat mich trotzdem gut unterhalten.  

Und nach diesem Film weiss ich was Richtige Katzenmusik ist, den hier spielen die Katzen die Instrumente und singen.


----------



## Imperat0r (21. April 2016)

Reine Nervensache 5/10
Roberto De Niro gehört zu meinen Lieblingsschauspielern, aber es gibt deutlich bessere Filme als diesen.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

Le mepris

Das is Kunst. 10/10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (23. April 2016)

THE JUNGLE BOOK

Besser als erwartet und dem Original wesentlich näher als die Disney Trickfilm Vorlage.
Beeindruckend sind die CGI Effekte. Ich konnte so gut wie kein CGI erkennen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

Tropic Thunder


----------



## DarfVadder (23. April 2016)

The Devils Rejects


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

Ewige Jugend  / Fand den Film lustig


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. April 2016)

Batman v Superman: 6/10

Zerstückelt, plump und strorymäßig wirkte vieles an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Die Schauspieler waren zum Teil unterirdisch schlecht. Zudem nervige Schnulzen-Einlagen und möchtegern Dramatik. Die Action war allerdings weitestgehend unterhaltsam. Also alles so, wie man es erwarten würde 

Aufgrund der vielen schlechten Reviews hat meine super niedrige Erwartungshaltung wohl geholfen, nicht all zu sehr enttäuscht zu werden.


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. April 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Batman v Superman: 6/10


Da hst du aber einen anderen Film als ich gesehen... Ich geb dem Film 10 Goldene Himbeeren

Gods of Egypt... ne gute 8/10
Er ist wieder da... 10/10


----------



## RofflLol (24. April 2016)

Wall E


----------



## Ferix2x (24. April 2016)

Steve Jobs
Langweiiliger Film
5/10

Gesendet von meinem MediaPad 10 LINK mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarfVadder (24. April 2016)

Kevin Allein Zuhaus


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

Knock Knock


----------



## azzih (24. April 2016)

River: Gute Original Netflix Serie über nen Cop der den Tod seiner Kollegin aufklären will. Sehr zu empfehlen. Hollywood Filme kommen seit Monaten ja hauptsächlich nur uninteressanter Schrott.


----------



## T'PAU (24. April 2016)

Krieg der Welten (2005) 8,5/10

Ich finde diese Neufassung wirklich gelungen. Schon diese WTF...-Momente, z.B. die etwas ruhigere Szene am Bahnübergang, sogar Strom ist da und dann brettert plötzlich ein lichterloh brennender Zug durch!


----------



## Dustin91 (24. April 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Krieg der Welten (2005) 8,5/10
> 
> Ich finde diese Neufassung wirklich gelungen. Schon diese WTF...-Momente, z.B. die etwas ruhigere Szene am Bahnübergang, sogar Strom ist da und dann brettert plötzlich ein lichterloh brennender Zug durch!



Ja, finde den Film auch echt gut!
Generell hat Tom Cruise ein gutes Händchen was seine Filme betrifft.
Mission Impossible (abgesehen vom 2. Teil), Edge Of Tomorrow, Oblivion, Jack Reacher, Collateral, Die Firma, alles echt gute Filme!


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2016)

Ein Mann namens Ove 9/10

Als Buch noch etwas besser, das ist aber auch der einzige Kritikpunkt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

A World Beyond


----------



## Slezer (24. April 2016)

Und? Schon ein kack Film oder?


----------



## Cleriker (24. April 2016)

Ich fand ihn ganz nett. Ist hakt immer die Frage was man vorher erwartet.

Jack Reacher 8/10
Einiges vorhersehbar, aber insgesamt das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (25. April 2016)

Blacklist Season 1

Sehr interessante Serie


----------



## DarfVadder (25. April 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Knock Knock



Wie fandest du den Film?
Mir persönlich hat er nicht so gefallen. Ich fand die ganze Story ziemlich dämlich und klischeehaft.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Wie fandest du den Film?
> Mir persönlich hat er nicht so gefallen. Ich fand die ganze Story ziemlich dämlich und klischeehaft.



Mich hat der Film nicht vom Hocker gehauen, hatte mehr erwartet. Ja das stimmt^^


----------



## DShadowK (25. April 2016)

Bei mir wars gerade mal wieder "Die neun Pforten" mit Johnny Depp! 
Klassiker der immer wieder 8/10 Punkten bekommt!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. April 2016)

Aus aktuellem Anlass Forrest Gump.

R.I.P Arne Elsholtz


----------



## Two-Face (26. April 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> R.I.P Arne Elsholtz


What?
Ne, oder?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2016)

Larry Crowne mit Tom Hanks


----------



## Schallrich (27. April 2016)

Star Trek IX
Der Aufstand


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2016)

Das fünfte Element 9/10  Guter Film auch wenn die Rettung der Menschheit durch einen Kuss erfolgte was mal wieder typisch Hollywood ist  ist es trotzdem ein guter Film.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (28. April 2016)

Idiocracy 8/10
Kein allzu guter Film, stellt jedoch erschreckend gut und auch leicht übertrieben die Entwicklung der Menschheit bis ins Jahr 2505 dar. Erinnert mich auch ein wenig an Menschen aus dem täglichen Leben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. April 2016)

Captain America: Civil War.

Wesentlich besser als Age of Ultron und vor allem zum Ende ernster bzw. dramatischer als alle bisherigen Marvel Filme + mit einem Ende das auch mich ziemlich überrascht hat. 
Lohnt sich der Film! aumen:


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

Heiße Sporen


----------



## chewara (28. April 2016)

The First Avenger: Civil War


----------



## Laggy.NET (28. April 2016)

The First Avenger: Civil War. 

Bisher bester Marvel Film. Sehr storylastig für das Genre, sehr ernster Ton und dramatische sowie wuchtige Inszenierung, vor allem in den Nahkämpfen. Technisch auf gewohnt allerhöchstem Niveau und überraschend gute Charakterdarstellung der Schauspieler.
Das hätte von der Qualität und dem Umfang zudem genauso gut ein richtiger Avengers Teil sein können.

Vor allem für Leute, die mit den galaktischen Ausmaßen eines Avengers bzw. Guardians of the Galaxy nichts anfangen können ist das ein sehenswerter Film geworden, da er verhältnissmäßig realistisch beleibt und vor allem die Avengers sowie den Zuschauer nach den bisherigen Filmen wieder auf "den Boden" holt.
Richtig feiner Film und für Genre Fans sowieso absolutes Pflichtprogramm. 


Ich bin wirklich erstaunt, dass sich Marvel immer weiter steigern kann und das nach so vielen Filmen.


----------



## orca113 (28. April 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> River: Gute Original Netflix Serie über nen Cop der den Tod seiner Kollegin aufklären will. Sehr zu empfehlen. Hollywood Filme kommen seit Monaten ja hauptsächlich nur uninteressanter Schrott.



Das stimmt, viel Gutes kommt von da momentan wenig...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

Das fliegende Auge


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. April 2016)

The First Avenger: Civil War - 7/10

Wie zu erwarten coole Action und Effekte. Ansonsten fand ich ihn zuweilen etwas langatmig. Cool war in jedem Fall die Menge an Helden, die hier mitmischen und die Kämpfe dieser. Da wurde jeder mit seinen Fähigkeiten toll eingebaut. Drama, Humor, Action... alles dabei, was man so braucht. In jedem Falle einer der besseren Superhelden Filme.
Warum nur 7 von 10 Punkten? Weil ich ihn zum Einen zu langatmig fand und mich die Story nicht gefesselt hat.


----------



## Jimiblu (29. April 2016)

Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels   11/10

immer wieder genial  alleine das Intro mit dem Song ist super mit der folgenden obligatorischen Fressszene


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2016)

Der Mann, der Liberty Valance erschoß


----------



## Imperat0r (29. April 2016)

Toy Story 1-3   10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. April 2016)

Star wars Das Erwachen der Macht 7/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (30. April 2016)

Der Hund von Blackwood Castle


----------



## orca113 (30. April 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Der Hund von Blackwood Castle



Was zum Teufel ist denn das?![emoji15]


----------



## T'PAU (30. April 2016)

Star Wars - Das Erwachen der Macht

Mehr als 7/10 sind auch bei mir nicht drin, dafür ist es zu sehr _Episode IV Reloaded_. 
Trotzdem freue ich mich auf die Fortsetzung(en).


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. Mai 2016)

The First Avenger: Civil War 10/10

Schlägt genau wie schon Cap 2 etwas düstere Töne an und fokussiert sich voll auf den irdischen Konflikt im MCU. Mir haben vor allem die Kämpfe super gut gefallen und die Art und Weise, wie einige der neuen Helden eingeführt wurden. Bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf deren Solofilme. Gerade 



Spoiler



Black Panther


 fand ich schon immer einen äußerst spannenden charakter.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flipbo219 (1. Mai 2016)

The Loft. Sehr spannender Thriller/Krimi um einen Mord in einem Loft das sich eine paar Freunde teilen. Super! Vor allem weil der einen immer auf eine falsche Fährte führt.  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarfVadder (1. Mai 2016)

Hostel 1, 2 und 3
Der zweite Teil ist mein Favorit.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

The Diabolical - Das Böse ist zeitlos


----------



## Klinge Xtream (2. Mai 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> Hostel 1, 2 und 3
> Der zweite Teil ist mein Favorit.


Sry, aber das ist der letzte (sadistische) Dreck.

Ich habe gestern Star Wars Ep.7 geschaut. 7/10 (so wie die meisten gestimmt haben) gebe ich auch.
Dabei empfand ich den Film zum Teil als stumpfe Komödie, vorallem als die Maske des "Schurken" fiel


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

Captain Phillips mit Tom Hanks


----------



## -Chefkoch- (2. Mai 2016)

Zodiac


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2016)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## DarfVadder (3. Mai 2016)

House of Wax


----------



## Cleriker (3. Mai 2016)

Automata 6/10

Eigentlich guter Film am Ende aber etwas schwach. Insgesamt hatte ich mir mehr Handlung gewünscht.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (4. Mai 2016)

Cap. America 2

Lustig wie man in diesem Film die reale Situation unter die Nase gerieben bekommt.
"Hydra hat eine so chaotische Welt erschaffen, dass die Menschheit nun endlich bereit ist ihre Freiheit für ihre Sicherheit aufzugeben."


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

Der Nebel mit Thomas Jane


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2016)

Der Hund von Baskerville

(schwarz/weiß)

8/10 ein echt guter Klassiker!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Mai 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> House of Wax


Das Remake oder das Original?


----------



## Kiryu (4. Mai 2016)

Black Death

Solide und durchaus atmosphärisch, würde mal eine 7/10 vergeben.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Ferix2x (4. Mai 2016)

Star Wars 7
Toller Film war besser als erwartet.
9/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dbilas (4. Mai 2016)

Deadpool 5/10
Sound und Effekte sind Spitze. Der Film selbst hat mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Total übertrieben und versucht Lustig zu sein und scheitert daran gläglich 

gesendet über Galaxy S4 BE und Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Mai 2016)

dbilas schrieb:


> Deadpool 5/10
> Sound und Effekte sind Spitze. Der Film selbst hat mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen. Total übertrieben und versucht Lustig zu sein und scheitert daran gläglich



Dann hast du zuvor die Comic Vorlage nicht gekannt. O.o
Denn genau Übertrieben soll es ja auch sein.
Denn gerade das klappt sehr gut in den Film. Oder es trifft einfach nicht deinen Humorgeschmack. Denn Dead Pool bedient sich nu mal an stumpfen Pipi-Kaka Humor.


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. Mai 2016)

Alien auf BluRay.

Nachdem ich bisher nur Alien vs Predator und Prometheus gesehen hatte, habe ich nun endlich den 1. Film nachgeholt. 

Und was habe ich festgestellt? Die Entwickler von Alien Isolation haben wirklich klasse Arbeit geleistet. Schaut alles aus wie in diesem alten Film, außer Eines: Das Alien, das haben Sie weeeeesentlich besser hinbekommen als in der Vorlage.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (5. Mai 2016)

Taking Lives


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2016)

Creed - Rockys Legacy


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2016)

The Big Short.
Echt ein super Film. Zeigt auf, wo es in der Finanzwelt hakt.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. Mai 2016)

Prisoners 9/10

Echt ein super Film, ich war sehr überrascht. Nur 9 Punkte weil der 2 Stunden 30 Minuten geht, ich mag so lange Filme überhaupt nicht


----------



## Pladdaah (6. Mai 2016)

was passiert, wenns mal passiert


----------



## Tankoo (6. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mir im Kino das neue Dschungelbuch 2016, ist super.


----------



## T'PAU (6. Mai 2016)

Tankoo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Kino das neue Dschungelbuch 2016, ist super.


Klar bei deinem Avatar. 

Vehicle 19
 8/10, spannendes B-Movie mit Paul Walker. Hatte ich vorher noch nie was von gehört. 
Muss kurz vor F&F7 entstanden sein.


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Mai 2016)

Burnt. 8/10.
Ich liebe Kochen, Essen etc. und der Film ist echt cool. Mal was anderes als die ganzen Action-Filme, die ich mir sonst reinziehe 
Bradley Cooper spielt grandios und das er die französischen Parts selber spricht, finde ich irgendwie witzig.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Burnt. 8/10.
> Ich liebe Kochen, Essen etc. und der Film ist echt cool. Mal was anderes als die ganzen Action-Filme, die ich mir sonst reinziehe
> Bradley Cooper spielt grandios und das er die französischen Parts selber spricht, finde ich irgendwie witzig.


Wird dort auch gezeigt, wie jemand kocht? Also, Essen meine ich.
Und kocht das Cooper auch selber?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2016)

Die Vorsehung - Solace


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wird dort auch gezeigt, wie jemand kocht? Also, Essen meine ich.
> Und kocht das Cooper auch selber?



Ja. Der Artikel beschreibt es ganz gut. Bradley Cooper hat auch Erfahrung in der Gastronomie:

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/eats/bradley-cooper-cooking-burnt-article-1.2398413 

Burnt (2 15) Behind the Scenes - Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Niza (8. Mai 2016)

Speed 

Super Film


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2016)

Kill the Boss 6/10 Naja, war ok aber manchmal hat mich das Verhalten der 3 Herren genervt und vieles macht keinen Sinn. Jennifer Aniston läuft mal wieder Halbnackt durch die Gegend, das macht sie nicht zum ersten mal, die Bosse würde auch ich nicht mögen.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (8. Mai 2016)

Child's Play


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Jennifer Aniston läuft mal wieder Halbnackt durch die Gegend, das macht sie nicht zum ersten mal, die Bosse würde auch ich nicht mögen.



Da sie immer noch super heiß ist, darf sie gerne halbnackt herum laufen. 
Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, dass meine Frau 2 Jahre jünger ist als Aniston. Und wie sieht meine Frau aus.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. Mai 2016)

Lass sie das besser nicht lesen 

Btt: Oceans 11


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da sie immer noch super heiß ist, darf sie gerne halbnackt herum laufen.
> Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, dass meine Frau 2 Jahre jünger ist als Aniston. Und wie sieht meine Frau aus.


Stimmt, wenn ich so an deine Frau denke... 
Nein, bitte nicht schimpfen, war nur Spaß. Ich nehme alles zurück. An meiner Front sieht's ähnlich aus. Jennifer ist schon heiß.


Bei mir war es leider zum fünftausendsten mal "der Elsa Film" sprich: die Eiskönigin. Eine meiner Töchter ist krank und wenn's nach ihr gegen würde, dann läuft der Film in Endlosschleife. Heute hatte ich Bettwache, also musste ich mitgucken. 
Der Film ist an ein paar Stellen zwar fraglich (Logik), ansonsten aber wirklich gut gemacht. Kann man sich mal! auch als Erwachsener gut anschauen.


----------



## Amon (8. Mai 2016)

Das erinnert mich an den Spruch des Kollegen damals beim Blick auf den Titten Kalender. "Da sieht man was für einen Notbehelf zu Hause hat" 😆

Btt Ich hab mir mal wieder Inception angesehen.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie sieht meine Frau aus.


Hmm, stell dir mal vor, was sich wohl Brad Pitt grade denken muss


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2016)

30 Days of Night: Blutspur


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da sie immer noch super heiß ist, darf sie gerne halbnackt herum laufen.
> Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, dass meine Frau 2 Jahre jünger ist als Aniston. Und wie sieht meine Frau aus.




Geb zu sie ist heiss die Aniston  Und sie nervt nicht wie gewisse Nackmodels die ich jetzt nicht nennen darf.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Geb zu sie ist heiss die Aniston  Und sie nervt nicht wie gewisse Nackmodels die ich jetzt nicht nennen darf.



Anisaton ist 1969 geboren worden. Die wird bald 50 und sieht echt super aus.
Muss man neidlos anerkennen.  

Da fällt mir ein, ich muss mir mal wieder den Film ansehen, wo sie eine Stripperin spielt und mit Ed Helms und Emma Roberts als Familie getarnt in Mexico Drogen kauft.
Verdammt, wie heißt der noch?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (9. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Anisaton ist 1969 geboren worden. Die wird bald 50 und sieht echt super aus.
> Muss man neidlos anerkennen.
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, ich muss mir mal wieder den Film ansehen, wo sie eine Stripperin spielt und mit Ed Helms und Emma Roberts als Familie getarnt in Mexico Drogen kauft.
> Verdammt, wie heißt der noch?



Der heißt "Wir sind die Millers"  Guter Film kann ich nur empfehlen  Und ja die Jenny ist super heiß.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2016)

Love Me Like You Do - Aus Schicksal wird Liebe


----------



## -Chefkoch- (9. Mai 2016)

The Core


----------



## Dyos83 (10. Mai 2016)

Game of Thrones - Staffel 6 Episode 3

Das Tempo wurde leicht gedrosselt im direkten Vergleich zu den beiden vorhergehenden Folgen. Kurioserweise bin ich ja eigentlich überzeugter Buch-Fan der Reihe. Dennoch ist die Serie echt gut gemacht.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (10. Mai 2016)

Sharknado

Einfach immer wieder ein Genuss


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. Mai 2016)

War das nicht irgendwas mit Haien in einem Tornado?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2016)

Das Echelon-Desaster


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Mai 2016)

Indiana Jones Jäger des Verlorenen Schatzes 8/10 Guter Film auch wenn die Spezialeffekte nicht so gut sind wie die Heutigen, konnte mich der Film gut unterhalten. Ein paar Szenen in denen ich ein bisschen Erschrocken bin gab es auch sowie witzige Szenen also eine gute Mischung.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (11. Mai 2016)

Sharknado 2 und 3

Unfassbar bescheuert


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (12. Mai 2016)

Stirb Langsam


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2016)

Boogie Nights


----------



## Kiryu (12. Mai 2016)

Zeit der Kannibalen

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Two-Face (12. Mai 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Sharknado 2 und 3
> 
> Unfassbar bescheuert


Also mir war schon _Sharktopus_ zu dämlich, bei Trashfilmen muss man wohl gehörig das Oberstübchen abdichten.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also mir war schon _Sharktopus_ zu dämlich, bei Trashfilmen muss man wohl gehörig das Oberstübchen abdichten.


Ist doch auch ein Genre.
Wenn man bedenkt wieviel es davon damals in den 80igern gab.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. Mai 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also mir war schon _Sharktopus_ zu dämlich, bei Trashfilmen muss man wohl gehörig das Oberstübchen abdichten.



Sharktopus würde ich nicht mit Sharknado vergleichen. 

Ersteres ist einfach nur der absolute Rotz, während Sharknado so *******  (schlecht) ist das er wieder gut ist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2016)

The Hateful Eight


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2016)

Ja, der ist super.


----------



## Kiryu (13. Mai 2016)

Schlappe Bullen beißen nicht

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## tammer (14. Mai 2016)

Mr Homes vorhin, fand ihn ganz gut


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Mai 2016)

Indiana jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels 7/10 zuviele Spezialeffekte und das UFO am Ende des Films passt für mich gar nicht zum Rest.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2016)

Ja, das mit den Aliens war einfach übertrieben.
Andererseits -- die Bundeslade.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Mai 2016)

Die nackte Kanone, 1&2½ 
8/10... 33½ fand ich besser... 
Aber trotzdem zum Kringeln


----------



## floppyexe (15. Mai 2016)

Aus aktuellem Anlass: Killing Fields.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

Eli Roth präsentiert The Stranger


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Mai 2016)

Kevin Allein zu Haus 8/10 Wer braucht schon eine Alarmanlage wenn man Kevin hat??


----------



## T'PAU (16. Mai 2016)

Ant-Man 7/10

Der Funke wollte nicht so überspringen wie bei anderen Marvel-Filmen.


----------



## Red-Hood (16. Mai 2016)

Drive Angry

Vielleicht der größte Blödsinn, den ich jemals gesehen habe. Eine Auszeichnung für die blödste Szene aller Zeiten hat er sich redlich verdient.
Selbst mit der vielleicht hübschesten Schauspielerin überhaupt kann man sich das kaum antun. Ja, Amber Heard ist ein Gemälde, aber was zum Geier soll dieser Film darstellen?
Konfus, schlecht und depat. 1/10

Ps: Dagegen glänzt ja selbst "All the boys love Mandy Lane".


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. Mai 2016)

Project Almanac 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2016)

Der Knastcoach


----------



## azzih (16. Mai 2016)

The Revenant. Damals im Kino verpasst, jetzt auf Bluray gesehn. Fand ihn eigentlich ziemlich gut, hat auch ziemlich mächtige Bilder und Landschaftsaufnahmen. 8,5/10


----------



## clown44 (16. Mai 2016)

Angry Birds - Der Film 9/10


----------



## Red-Hood (17. Mai 2016)

Apocalyptico

Guter Film 8/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (17. Mai 2016)

Captain America  The First Avenger

Gehe jetzt das Marvel Cinematic Universe (samt Serien) chronologisch durch


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Mai 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Captain America  The First Avenger
> 
> Gehe jetzt das Marvel Cinematic Universe (samt Serien) chronologisch durch



Freu dich auf "The Winter Soldier". Meiner Meinung nach der beste Film aus dem Universum.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2016)

Cable Guy – Die Nervensäge


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Drive Angry
> 
> Vielleicht der größte Blödsinn, den ich jemals gesehen habe. Eine Auszeichnung für die blödste Szene aller Zeiten hat er sich redlich verdient.
> Selbst mit der vielleicht hübschesten Schauspielerin überhaupt kann man sich das kaum antun. Ja, Amber Heard ist ein Gemälde, aber was zum Geier soll dieser Film darstellen?
> Konfus, schlecht und depat. 1/10


Da stimme ich dir zu, habe gestern mal wieder reingeschaut. Aber die eine Schauspielerin und die Autos sind geil. 
Gestern mitm Kumpel Nackte Kanone 33⅓ angeschaut. 
Top. Coole Sprüche, tolle Schauspieler, Geschichte mit Sinn, knüpft gut an den vorherigen Teil an... 10/10


----------



## joraku (17. Mai 2016)

Gestern das letzte Drittel von "12 Years A Slave" im Free TV gesehen. Hat mir echt gut gefallen, die Schauspieler spielen so gut, dass eine richtig dichte Atmosphäre erzeugt wird - muss ich mir auf jeden Fall nochmal komplett ansehen.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (17. Mai 2016)

Wolkig mit Aussucht auf Fleischbällschen 2 im Free-TV ^^


----------



## -Chefkoch- (17. Mai 2016)

C.S.I. Cyber Staffel Eins

Die Idee ist interessant, aber die Ausführung ist irgendwie Blödsinn...


----------



## Dyos83 (18. Mai 2016)

12 Years a Slave - Irgendwie hat mich der Film emotional etwas kalt gelassen. Ich weiß nicht woran das lag; einige Szenen waren 
durchaus äußerst detailreich und grausam geschildert . Schwacher Score von Zimmer übrigens.


----------



## Imperat0r (18. Mai 2016)

Stiefbrüder 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2016)

Olympus Has Fallen – Die Welt in Gefahr


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Mai 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Olympus Has Fallen – Die Welt in Gefahr



Den fand ich viel besser als London has Fallen.
London has Fallen war einfach zu weit über das Ziel hinaus geschossen.
OhF hab ich glaub schon drei Mal angeschaut, LhF werde ich vermutlich kein zweites Mal schauen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

Kann mir jemand was über Knastcoach mit Will Ferrell und Kevin Hart sagen? 
Ich hatte ihn heut im MM in der Hand aber der Klappentext las sich wie eine Kopie von Big Stan... Haut das hin?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

Der Querkopf


----------



## -Chefkoch- (19. Mai 2016)

The Edge


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2016)

Zwei Missionare 6/10 die anderen Filme mit den beiden sind deutlich besser und auch witzig.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (19. Mai 2016)

Dragon Blade 6/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (19. Mai 2016)

Mystic River

8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

Bunker of the Dead


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2016)

Indiana Jones Der Tempel des Todes 6/10 nicht so ganz mein Geschmack, die anderen Teile sind besser.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. Mai 2016)

Valley Uprising - 8/10

Ein Doku-Film über die Geschichte des Kletterns im Yosemite Nationalpark. Cool in Szene gesetzt werden die verschiedenen Generationen von Kletterern vorgestellt und wie es überhaupt mit dem Klettern angefangen und sich entwickelt hat. Wer gerne klettert, wird gut unterhalten.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Mai 2016)

Der Supercop und Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle. 

Im Supercop gibt's zwar ein paar echt alberne Szenen, ansonsten aber ganz lustig. 

Und die zwei Himmelhunde: 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

Der Marshal mit John Wayne


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (20. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"The Driver" 9/10

Was für ein schweinegeiler, nihilistisch-unterkühlter Film, welcher sich absolut keine Sperenzchen erlaubt. Schnell, hart und eiskalt brilliert Ryan O'Neal hier als titelgebender "Driver", der immer dann angeheuert wird, wenn man einen versierten Fluchtwagenfahrer benötigt. Mehr muss man nicht wissen. Oder doch: Walter Hill. Bruce Dern. Die blutjunge Isabelle Adjani.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Mai 2016)

Django Unchained (Pro 7, 20:15 Uhr kommt mal wieder am Sonntag) *0/10* 

Ok, hab's mir natürlich (damals bei der Pro7 Erstausstrahlung) nicht wirklich angetan, so masochistisch bin ich nun auch nicht. 

Auf Blu-ray: *9/10*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2016)

Gestern schaute ich wieder mal Leolo, ein grandioses Werk zum Glück ohne Happy End..


----------



## -Chefkoch- (21. Mai 2016)

Marvels Agent Carter Season One

8/10


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> was passiert, wenns mal passiert



Was das Arbeitssicherheits Video???

Mal wieder:

Renegade (oder alternativ Renegade - Terence Hill und der faulste Gaul der Welt)

10/10 kann ich immer wieder schauen. Ein Film aus Kinder und Jugend Tagen[emoji106]

Mit Terence Hill und Ross Hill[emoji106]


----------



## Pladdaah (21. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was das Arbeitssicherheits Video???


Was passiert wenns passiert ist heißt es sorry 


Gesendet von meinem Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2016)

Mr. Holmes 4/10


----------



## Metalic (24. Mai 2016)

Nightcrawler 
Für 5,99 als BR geschossen. 
Spannender Film und echt gut gespielt von Gyllenhaal. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Chefkoch- (25. Mai 2016)

The Revenant 

9/10


----------



## Ferix2x (25. Mai 2016)

Credit Rocks Legacy 
War okay
7/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

The Expendables 2


----------



## marcus022 (25. Mai 2016)

Star Wars Das Erwachen der Macht 5/7

The Revenant 2/7


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über die Tage verteilt sah ich mir mal ein paar Klassiker an, in denen der überaus männliche und markante Lee Marvin beteiligt war - Das dreckige Dutzend, Point Blank, The Big Red One, Yukon - Ein Mann wird zur Bestie (neben dem großartigen Charles Bronson und Carl "Apollo Creed" Weathers), Gorky Park und Delta Force (Chuck Norris ist GOTT) - was für eine coole Sau der doch war, diese seltsam faszinierende Ausstrahlung mit seinen Silberhaaren, diesen blauen Augen und seiner stattlichen Größe von 1,88 m.

"I only do movies to finance my fishing."


----------



## Dustin91 (25. Mai 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Star Wars Das Erwachen der Macht 5/7
> 
> The Revenant 2/7



I see what you did there


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht, wie es euch ergeht, aber wenn es einen Film gibt, dessen Titel Programm ist, dann dürfte es wohl Apocalypse Now sein... Was für ein unglaublicher Film, nein, kein Film, pure Leidenschaft, ein absolutes Inferno bei dem der Wahnsinn aller Beteiligten vor und hinter der Kamera greifbar wird... Ich brauche ein Colonel Kurtz T-Shirt! 

Marlon Brando hatte im kleinen Finger mehr Talent als manche Witzfiguren Hollywoods in ihrem ganzen Leben nicht zustande bringen.
Zusammen mit Im Westen nichts Neues (1930) und Die durch die Hölle gehen für mich die definitiven Antikriegsfilme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

Die durch die Hölle gehen


----------



## Freakwood (26. Mai 2016)

*The Witch* - stilisiert The VVitch *6.0 / 10*

Ich weiß nicht genau was Ich vom Film halten soll. Auf einschlägigen Internetportalen als Horrorfilm deklariert kann Ich dem nicht all zu viel abgewinnen. Viel mehr fühlt sich The Witch an wie das, was der Untertitel _"A New-England Folktale_ suggeriert: die Verfilmung eines dunklen Volksmärchens. Als das ist The Witch durchaus brauchbar und bietet auch viel Raum für Interpretation. Jedem einen Kinobesuch ans Herz zu legen wäre zu viel des guten aber Interessierte dürften ihren Spaß mit dem Streifen haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

Tödliche Weihnachten


----------



## orca113 (26. Mai 2016)

Im Flieger:

Der Marsianer 8/10 und Deadpool 7/10

Beide Filme Topp. Auf dem Rückflug wird es wohl ein Buch und eine Menge Schlaf


----------



## -Chefkoch- (27. Mai 2016)

Iron Man 

9/10


----------



## Jimiblu (27. Mai 2016)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas 11/10
Ich liebe diesen Film


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2016)

Ghosts of Mars


----------



## Dyos83 (27. Mai 2016)

Ant Man - Fand ich echt spaßig. Zweiter Teil kann kommen


----------



## marcus022 (28. Mai 2016)

The Big Short 7/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2016)

Die Piratenbraut


----------



## Trash123 (28. Mai 2016)

Warcraft. Für Fans absolut sehenswert!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steiner - Das eiserne Kreuz

Schon der Vorspann mit dem deutschen Kinderlied und den echten Kriegsszenen bewirkt bei mir jedes Mal eine Gänsehaut... 
Ansonsten ein fantastischer James Coburn, schon längst desillusioniert als Frontschwein auf der einen Seite und Maximillian Schell als karrieregeiles Nazischwein auf der anderen Seite, der über Leichen geht... Absolut herausragend auch Klaus Löwitsch, der von Sam Peckinpah eine unglaubliche Solo Szene spendiert bekam - Kenner wissen sofort was gemeint ist..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2016)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## type_o (29. Mai 2016)

Unter dem Sand 
Lohnt sich anzusehen!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2016)

Das Dschungelbuch ( Kino )


----------



## Red-Hood (30. Mai 2016)

Wild things

Ganz unterhaltsam 7,5/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (30. Mai 2016)

Cliffhanger

7/10


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Cliffhanger



Nervt bei jedem Serien finale.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Mai 2016)

Big Stan 9/10  Rob Schneider ist so cool 

Der Chaos Dad 7/10 ist ganz okay aber irgendwie ein bisschen billig


----------



## -Chefkoch- (31. Mai 2016)

@ Treshold

Irgendwie schade das der Film keinen hatte




Signs 

6,5


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

Jane Got a Gun


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juni 2016)

2 Bärenstarke Typen

8/10 guter Film und so schnell wird man zu einem Geheimagenten auch wenn man es nicht will


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2016)

Sturm auf Höhe 404


----------



## Imperat0r (2. Juni 2016)

Warcraft 10/10


----------



## fragooola (2. Juni 2016)

The Boss, nicht schlecht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2016)

Kiss the Cook


----------



## orca113 (5. Juni 2016)

Terminator 4

7/10 wegen der Action


----------



## Ferix2x (5. Juni 2016)

Der Pate auf maxdome 
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen 

9/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2016)

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## clown44 (5. Juni 2016)

Die Tribute Von Panem - Mokingjay Teil 2 - 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2016)

Joy – Alles außer gewöhnlich


----------



## T'PAU (5. Juni 2016)

San Andreas 5/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (6. Juni 2016)

The Incredible Hulk 

6/10


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. Juni 2016)

Automata 5/10


----------



## IIFunkymonkey (6. Juni 2016)

10 Cloverfield Lane
7/10


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juni 2016)

Die neun Pforten 7/10


----------



## orca113 (7. Juni 2016)

Gestern Abend auf ZDF

Vertraue Mir

7,5/10

Kein schlechter Krimi im Frankfurter "Bankenmillieu" mit Jürgen Vogel

Hat mir gut gefallen wenn nicht gewisse Logikschwächen gewesen  wären hätte ich mehr gegeben


----------



## -Chefkoch- (7. Juni 2016)

Iron Man 2

8/10

Tony ist einfach der beste Held im Marvel Universum


----------



## Basaltkopp (7. Juni 2016)

The First Avenger: Civil War

X-Men: Apocalypse


----------



## lunaticx (7. Juni 2016)

Warcraft The Movie

2/10


----------



## Mottekus (7. Juni 2016)

London Has Fallen 6/10 und das auch nur weil ich eine Kamerafahrt da sehr mochte


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2016)

Beverly Hills Cop 1


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juni 2016)

2 Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle  9/10 guter und schlagkräftiger Film


----------



## -Chefkoch- (8. Juni 2016)

Thor

8/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Juni 2016)

Herr Lehmann, zum ersten Mal seit vielen Jahren.

Hat aber immer noch 10 von 10 Bieren verdient!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Juni 2016)

Money Monster - 6 / 10

Von der Schwester reingeschleift worden, hat der Film - wie erwartet - nicht besonders überzeugt. Vieles war vorhersehbar und die Story an sich äußerst simpel gestrickt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2016)

Paranormal Activity: Ghost Dimension


----------



## -Chefkoch- (9. Juni 2016)

Marvel's The Avengers

9,5/10


----------



## ParaEXE (9. Juni 2016)

Columbo alle Staffeln.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2016)

Lisa der helle Wahnsinn


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (9. Juni 2016)

White House Down, ein Spitzen Film, sogar schon zum 2 Mal aber top.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (9. Juni 2016)

a hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy

9/10


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2016)

True Grit

9/10 super Film, klasse Leistung von den Schauspielern, simple Story super verpackt


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juni 2016)

Der Bomber mit Bud Spencer 8/10 guter Film aber manche können wohl nicht verlieren und müssen andere bestechen, dann muss der Bomber wohl selber in den Ring steigen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2016)

Die Unbestechlichen


----------



## volvo242 (10. Juni 2016)

Irreversibel


----------



## Amon (10. Juni 2016)

Das Boot. Natürlich die 6 Stunden Fernseh Fassung. 11/10


----------



## Jimiblu (11. Juni 2016)

The Game.

Michael Douglas spielt echt gut darin. 8/10


----------



## Wochenendzocker (11. Juni 2016)

The Averngers


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2016)

The Scarehouse - Revenge Is a ......


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juni 2016)

American Pie 2 6/10 Bin wohl zu alt für diesen Film  Jedenfalls hat einer im Fim es tatsächlich geschafft seine Hand an seinem ***** festzukleben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2016)

Robert - Die Puppe des Teufels


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (12. Juni 2016)

Sex Tape 

Größtenteils ganz lustig 6,5/10


----------



## Amon (12. Juni 2016)

Warcraft - Würde sagen eine solide 8 von 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2016)

Die Wahlkämpferin


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juni 2016)

Simpsons der Film 8/10 die Serie ist besser und viele Lacher gab es irgendwie nicht.


----------



## type_o (13. Juni 2016)

*13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers Of Benghazi 
*7/10, weil typisch Amerika und seine Helden!
 An Action fehlt es nicht, nur is alles eben vorhersehbar.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2016)

Brennpunkt L.A. mit Mel Gibson


----------



## Metalic (14. Juni 2016)

Conjuring

Spannender Film, nichts wirklich neues aber dennoch gruselig. Wurde aber auch Zeit, dass ich den ersten Teil sehe. Teil 2 kommt Donnerstag


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2016)

type_o schrieb:


> *13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers Of Benghazi
> *7/10, weil typisch Amerika und seine Helden!
> An Action fehlt es nicht, nur is alles eben vorhersehbar.



Na ja, basiert ja auf einer wahren Begebenheit und daher weiß man ja, wie es gelaufen ist. 
Ich fand den Anfang ganz gut. Am Ende ist es dann doch wieder ein Michael Bay Film gewesen. Insgesamt aber solide.


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Juni 2016)

Fand 13 Hours auch sehr gut. Einer der besseren Bay-Filme.
Weil es grad passt: habe letztens auch mal wieder Transformers 1 geschaut.
Da kann man sagen was man will, der Film ist einfach geil und episch! Richtiges Popcorn-Kino! 
Jedes mal Gänsehaut bei der Szene:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VkEY9M5NPpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juni 2016)

Starsky&Hutch 10/10. Krasse Typen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2016)

Caddyshack - Wahnsinn ohne Handicap


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (15. Juni 2016)

da muss ich wirklich mal überlegen, da ich zum größten Teil nur noch Serien schaue... Ich meine, dass es "Hateful8" war


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2016)

War Room


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juni 2016)

Shrek der Dritte 8/10 guter Film mit vielen Märchenfiguren die sogar sprechen können.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (16. Juni 2016)

A Haunted House

7/10


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2016)

Fack ju Göhte 2 7/10


----------



## pain474 (16. Juni 2016)

Predestination ... zum 4. Mal.  10/10 wie immer.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2016)

Und wieder 48 Stunden


----------



## kloanabua (19. Juni 2016)

The hateful 8 8/10

Gesendet von meinem SAMSUNG-SM-G870A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2016)

Machine Gun Preacher


----------



## floppyexe (19. Juni 2016)

13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers Of Benghazi


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juni 2016)

Die nackte Kanone 2 1/2 9/10  Wer diesen Film nicht gesehen hat der hat was verpasst.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2016)

Anton Yechlin ist tot. 
Pavel Chekov reist nun in die unendlichen Weiten des Kosmos und Captain Kirk braucht einen neuen Steuermann.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2016)

Reiter auf verbrannter Erde


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2016)

Ab durch die Hecke, 7/10 eigentlich ganz gut aber an manchen Stellen doch etwas langweilig weil im ganzen Film eigentlich immer nur um die Futtersuche geht und kaum um etwas anderes.


----------



## mayo (23. Juni 2016)

John Wick
8/10
Endlich wieder ein guter Gangsterfilm mit KR


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2016)

Dying of the Light - jede Minute zählt


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Juni 2016)

Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation. 7,5 von 10. Fand den dritten und vierten Teil irgendwie besser.


----------



## AbeZeamann (23. Juni 2016)

Ronin. Aus heutiger Sicht: Naja!

Sent from mTalk


----------



## -Chefkoch- (23. Juni 2016)

Pitch Black

8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2016)

Halbe Brüder


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2016)

The Departed, wer Mafiafilme mag sollte sich diesen Film anschauen 10/10 Es ist kein typischer Film sondern es geht darum das die Polizei eine Ratte in der Mafiabande hat und umgekehrt, beide wollen wissen wer es ist und es kommt wie es kommen musste...

Gespielt von Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Matt Damon und Leonardo di Caprio


----------



## orca113 (26. Juni 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> The Departed, wer Mafiafilme mag sollte sich diesen Film anschauen 10/10 Es ist kein typischer Film sondern es geht darum das die Polizei eine Ratte in der Mafiabande hat und umgekehrt, beide wollen wissen wer es ist und es kommt wie es kommen musste...
> 
> Gespielt von Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Matt Damon und Leonardo di Caprio



Super Film. Aber meine Wertung fällt etwas geringer aus.

8/10[emoji106]


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2016)

Der Film ist mitlerweile halt auch schon wieder eiskalt 10 Jahre alt.

Aber immernoch unterhaltsamer, als dieses gottlangweilige Fußballspiel gestern Abend.


----------



## Metalic (26. Juni 2016)

Hab ihn gestern auch gesehen. Top Film, allerdings wurde ich wieder daran erinnert, warum ich seit Monaten kein Fernsehen mehr schaue. Es kommt ja geschätzt alle 15 Min Werbung... Es ist zum kotzen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2016)

Fast & Furious 5


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> The Departed, wer Mafiafilme mag sollte sich diesen Film anschauen 10/10 Es ist kein typischer Film sondern es geht darum das die Polizei eine Ratte in der Mafiabande hat und umgekehrt, beide wollen wissen wer es ist und es kommt wie es kommen musste...
> 
> Gespielt von Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Matt Damon und Leonardo di Caprio



Der Film ist sehr gut, aber ich finde das Original aus Hongkong noch besser.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber immernoch unterhaltsamer, als dieses gottlangweilige Fußballspiel gestern Abend.



Ich hab gelacht, als die Portugiesen das 1:0 geschossen haben und die Kroaten draußen waren, die von vielen schon als Europameister gesehen wurden, weil sie die Spanier geschlagen haben.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hab ihn gestern auch gesehen. Top Film, allerdings wurde ich wieder daran erinnert, warum ich seit Monaten kein Fernsehen mehr schaue. Es kommt ja geschätzt alle 15 Min Werbung... Es ist zum kotzen.


Naja, habe mir den Film damals glaub' ich 3 oder 4 mal auf DVD rauf und runter geguckt. Das Gesicht, das Matt Damon ganz am Schluss macht, unbezahlbar.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gelacht, als die Portugiesen das 1:0 geschossen haben und die Kroaten draußen waren, die von vielen schon als Europameister gesehen wurden, weil sie die Spanier geschlagen haben.


Ich nicht, da ich eigentlich auf die getippt habe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2016)

Schachmatt - Spiel ohne Ausweg


Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich nicht, da ich eigentlich auf die getippt habe.



Pech gehabt^^


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich nicht, da ich eigentlich auf die getippt habe.



Ich dachte immer, dass dich Fußball nicht interessiert.


----------



## marcus022 (26. Juni 2016)

@Gamer090 und Two Face, benutzt doch die Spoilerfunktion oder warnt vorher bevor ihr irgendwelche Dinge ausplaudert die vielleicht dem ein oder anderen total missfallen, nämlich den Leuten die den Film noch sehen möchten. 
Ich meine ihr habt jetzt nicht die komplette Story verraten, aber trotzdem.


----------



## clown44 (26. Juni 2016)

Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr 8,5/10


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juni 2016)

Spritztour 7/10

Wirklich unterhaltsam, auch wenn die Handlung vorhersehbar war und man vieles auch schon mal gesehen hat. Da ich mich aber vorher schon darauf gefasst gemacht habe, blieb nur noch die Frage nach der Umsetzung und die fand ich gelungen. Netter Film.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (27. Juni 2016)

Insidious


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2016)

Fast & Furious 6


----------



## danomat (28. Juni 2016)

Got staffelfinale s06. 
Absoluter hammer. Dachte nicht dass folge 9 noch zu toppen ist. Ich könnt jetzt heulen weil 1 jahr warten


----------



## DerMega (28. Juni 2016)

22 Jump Street 2/10
2 Aber nur, weil ich 3 Mal lachen musste. Der Rest iss sowas von gääähn.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2016)

Vier Fäuste gegen Rio


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juni 2016)

-> Das Krokoil und sein Nilpferd
-> Zwei sind nicht zu bremsen und
-> Zwei Missionare


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (29. Juni 2016)

Sex and the City gezwungenermaßen mit meiner Freundin..


----------



## orca113 (29. Juni 2016)

GnomTyrell88 schrieb:


> Sex and the City gezwungenermaßen mit meiner Freundin..



Du bist nicht alleine mein Freund...

Gebe dem Film 5/10 weil ein paar scharfe Mäußchen und Muttis dabei sind


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juni 2016)

Ich werde nie verstehen, warum Frauen einerseits so prüde sind, sich dann aber solche Filme ansehen.
Muss wohl mit den ganzen erfolgreichen Klischeetypen Realitätsflucht oder so sein.

Ich hab' mir jedenfalls kürzlich Game of Thrones, Staffel 5 fertiggeguckt und fand' die ein bisschen nichtssagend.
Doof nur, dass ich jetzt wieder 1 Jahr auf die nächste warten darf, das neue Buch auch noch auf sich warten lässt und die aktuelle TWD-Staffel auch noch nicht draußen ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juni 2016)

Inception. 
Ein toller Film, aber das andauernde Wiederholen der Trauergeschichte um Marion Cotillard macht den Film teilweise langweilig. 
7/10


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Juni 2016)

Central Intelligence

Mir fehlen die Worte irgendwie.. 2/10..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2016)

Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels


----------



## T'PAU (29. Juni 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> The Departed, wer Mafiafilme mag sollte sich diesen Film anschauen 10/10 Es ist kein typischer Film sondern es geht darum das die Polizei eine Ratte in der Mafiabande hat und umgekehrt, beide wollen wissen wer es ist und es kommt wie es kommen musste...
> 
> Gespielt von Jack Nicholson, Mark Wahlberg, Matt Damon und Leonardo di Caprio


Aber hoffentlich nicht die um vier Minuten verstümmelte/gezoomte 20:15Uhr-Fassung auf den Privaten (diesmal war Pro7 dran)!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2016)

Entourage


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich nicht die um vier Minuten verstümmelte/gezoomte 20:15Uhr-Fassung auf den Privaten (diesmal war Pro7 dran)!



Der Film ist FSK 16. Wer die FSK 12 Fassung guckt, hat selbst Schuld.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Film ist FSK 16. Wer die FSK 12 Fassung guckt, hat selbst Schuld.



Ich finde das koreanische Original (Infernal Affairs), von dem vieles ganz ungeniert 1:1 kopiert wurde, ja doch etwas besser, weil nicht so amerikanisiert. Nur die Personen auseinanderzuhalten ist deutlich schwerer 

The Raid: 4/10

Langweilige Gewaltorgie. Unsagbar langweilige Story, langweilige Charaktere, abgrundtief schlechte Dialoge und überhaupt, außer den Kämpfen und Schießereien, hat der Film absolut nichts zu bieten. Und selbst die Schießereien sind zumeist langweilig inszeniert. Wäre während des Film beinahe eingeschlafen...


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2016)

*Ant-Man*: 8/10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Juli 2016)

Total Recall 10/10

Das Original natürlich! aumen:


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2016)

Death Proof – Todsicher


----------



## type_o (1. Juli 2016)

Furry-Herz aus Stahl  6/10 
Die Ami's lieben ja ihr Heldentum! Aber in diesem Film, kommt einfach die Moral zu kurz! 
Action, Darsteller und Handlung  
Sinn und angeschnittene Moral


----------



## DanielSon (1. Juli 2016)

Olympus has fallen 7/10, gute Action, klassischer Ammi-Film, ein Held rettet die Welt(USA)


----------



## Metalic (3. Juli 2016)

The Revenant. 
Gut gemacht der Film. DiCaprio ist aber auch wirklich gut in seiner Rolle.


----------



## Rekolitz (3. Juli 2016)

Silver Linings - war eig ganz in Ordnung
2 Verrückte, die sich gefunden haben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2016)

Ride Along 2


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Juli 2016)

The Man from Earth

Ein super Film, der definitiv einen Platz im Regal bekommt. Ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns Geschmack.


----------



## Hänschen (8. Juli 2016)

Terminator Genisys

Nicht mehr ganz so gut beim zweiten Mal anschauen, die Logikschwächen und zu kurz und simpel behandelten Sachen ziehen ihn etwas runter.


Was mich immer mehr stört: 
Bei den Filmen kommt man kaum zum Zwinkern, ich habe zwei mal Augenbefeuchtungs-Tropfen anwenden müssen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2016)

The Fighters 3: No Surrender


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juli 2016)

Der Prinz aus Zamunda 8/10 Guter Film  

Das Ende ist mal wieder typisch ein Happy End, Hollywood eben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2016)

From Paris with Love


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Juli 2016)

central intelligence


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2016)

Hard Corps


----------



## thomju (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo, ich bin momentan eher auf dem Serien- Trip. Wenn man eine spannende Serie gefunden hat, kommt man echt kaum mehr davon weg.  Der letzte gute Film, den ich gesehen habe, ist „Sieben“ und gehört zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen.


----------



## Imperat0r (13. Juli 2016)

cool runnings


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2016)

Alles tanzt nach meiner Pfeife


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juli 2016)

Catwoman 5/10 Der Film braucht lange bis es interessant wird und dann ist der interessante Teil viel zu schnell vorbei. Es gibt viele ? im Film die auch nach dem Ende des Films nicht geklärt werden, woher kann sie so gut kämpfen? Keiner hat ihr das beigebracht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2016)

Crank 2


----------



## type_o (15. Juli 2016)

Ich musste mir einfach mal wieder >Trainspoting< reinziehen !!!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2016)

Forsaken


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juli 2016)

Der dicke ist nicht zu bremsen 7/10


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2016)

Surrogates: Mein zweites Ich - 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2016)

Vice mit Bruce Willis


----------



## Cook2211 (16. Juli 2016)

Wie war er? Wegen den schlechten Wertungen habe ich mich nicht getraut ihn zu schauen


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2016)

Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels : 7/10


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Catwoman 5/10 Der Film braucht lange bis es interessant wird und dann ist der interessante Teil viel zu schnell vorbei. Es gibt viele ? im Film die auch nach dem Ende des Films nicht geklärt werden, woher kann sie so gut kämpfen? Keiner hat ihr das beigebracht.



Die Fragen sollten in einem zweiten Teil geklärt werden, der aber aufgrund der Pleite an den Kinokassen nie realisiert wurde.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie war er? Wegen den schlechten Wertungen habe ich mich nicht getraut ihn zu schauen



Verschwende deine Zeit nicht an dem Film. Der ist mit das schlechteste, was ich seit Jahren gesehen habe.
Keine Ahnung, wieso Bruce Willis solche Schrott Teile macht -- hat er meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2016)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie war er? Wegen den schlechten Wertungen habe ich mich nicht getraut ihn zu schauen



Hat mich nicht so vom Hocker gerissen, habe etwas mehr erhofft.

Gestern Abend El Clan geschaut.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Fragen sollten in einem zweiten Teil geklärt werden, der aber aufgrund der Pleite an den Kinokassen nie realisiert wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, Surrogates kam ganz gut an. Vielleicht hat er sich da einfach gedacht, das könnte ebenso laufen. 

Bei mir war's zuletzt StarTrek. 6/10. Beim ersten mal (Release) hätte ich ihn höchstens mit 4/10 bewertet, Jetzt wo die Erwartungshaltung weg ist, ging's aber.
Wirklich gut getroffen finde ich Pille und Uhura. Wobei ich mich nicht daran erinnern könnte, dass sie im Original mit Spock rumgehurt hat. Die Art wie sie sich Spock anbietet um ihn zu trösten passt aber gut zu ihrem Namen.


----------



## Jimiblu (17. Juli 2016)

Conjuring 1
Ganz ok, nix besonderes.

Nightbreed
Interessanter Film, recht gut gemacht. Gefällt mir


----------



## troppa (17. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mir in letzter Zeit die schlechtesten Film aller Zeiten angesehen.

Plan 9 from Outer Space 2/10 Der wohl schlechteste Film mit Bela Lugosi. Die völlig bescheuerte Story (Die Aliens sind mit 8 Plänen der Welteroberung schon gescheitert XD), die unterirdischen Effekte (Radkappen als UFOS an Drähten) dazu irgendwelche Outtakes des toten Bela Lugosi und mit einem Double das ihm nicht ähnlich sieht, machen ihn zu einem der schlechtesten Filme, die ich je gesehen habe. Na wenigsten ist er ungewollt komisch.

Bride of the Monster 3/10 Der letzte Film von Ed Wood mit dem lebenden Bela Lugosi. Ich fand den Film garnicht mal so schlecht. Der Kampf zwischen Bela und dem Gummikraken ist legendär schlecht.

Sharknado 5/10 Tatsächlich sind die riesigen Logiklöcher, die ungefähr dem Auge des Sharknado entsprechen, einfach nicht zu übersehen. Mit dem Gehirn aus trotzdem ein kurzweiliger Spaß.

Das Blutgericht der reitenden Leichen 2/10 Die zwei Punkte entfallen A auf den reißerischen Titel und B die schlechteste Flucht aller Zeiten, auf untoten Pferden die direkt in das Hauptquatier der reitenden Leichen führt. Warum die reitenden Leichen die Protagonisten daran hindern wollen erschließt sich wahrscheinlich nur dem Drehbuchautor. Pures Bahnhofskino halt.

Roboter der Sterne 6/10 die Synchro ist der Hammer. Macht sie fettisch!!!

Piranhaconda 0,5/10 Schwachsinnige Z-Stars einer Z-Produktion kämpfen um ihr Leben gegen eine schlecht animierte Mischung aus Piranha und Anaconda. Wenigstens krazen alle ab. Nicht mal Michael Madsen als verrückter Professor kann überzeugen.

Samurai Cop 1/10 Der eine Punkt entfällt auf die schlechteste Verfolgungsjagd aller Zeiten. Ich dachte in Knight Rider die wären schlecht, aber die sind dagegen Gold. Leider hat der Drehbuchautor mal weder Ahnung vom Ehrencodex der Samurai, noch von den Dienstvorschriften eines Polizisten oder den Vorgehensweisen der Yakuza. Mit der im Film gezeigten schlechten Schwertkampftechnik hätte man im alten Japan wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal eine Ratte umbringen dürfen. Schlechte Sprüche, die gräuslige Schauspielleistung, unterirdische Synchro und das übliche Clichepotpürre runden das Bild ab. Das der Film nur als geschnittene Version vorliegt stellt übrigen hier kein Problem da, da man die Szenen schon mal nicht sehen muss.

Die Todesgöttin des Liebescamps 5/10 Ein Film von Christian Anders, richtig dem Schlagerbaden. Entgegen meiner Erwartung war der Soundtrack das Beste an diesem Film und der ist im Großen und Ganz eigentlich OK, wenn man bedenkt, dass Christian Anders selber produziert, Regie geführt, das Drehbuch und die Musik selber geschieben hat. Ehr ein später Sexploration-Film als ein Porno, dafür ist die Story einfach zu kompliziert. Hin und wieder einwenig unfreiwillig komisch. Am Besten mit den besten Kumpels ansehen.

Daniel der Zauberer -10/10 Leider musste ich feststellen, dass tatsächlich Daniel Küblböcks "Gesang" das (mit Abstand) Beste an diesem Film ist. Technisch mies (als ich mit 10 Jahren Homevideos gedreht habe, waren die qualitativ besser auf ner VHS), Schauspielleistung ist nicht vorhanden, selbst Daniel overactet gräuselich als er selbst. Die Story bewegt sich geistich auf dem Niveau von Bibi Blocksberg aber leider unter deren Qualität. So ein Machwerk will niemand sehen. Die 3,29€, die ich in diesen Film investiert habe, waren einfach zuviel. Egal ob man Daniel Küblböck mag oder nicht der Film ist einfach S....

Kurzum: Das ist der schlechteste Film aller Zeiten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Juli 2016)

The Conjuring 2

Mannomann, das Geld hätte man sich echt schenken können.  Ein paar gute Schocker sind dabei, sonst wäre es wohl auch nicht als Horror, sondern mehr als Dämonenstory durchgegangen. Naja fast, ne Story ist auch nicht wirklich vorhanden. Garniert mit Logikfehlern  war das echt vertane Zeit.

@Jimiblu: War der erste wenigstens besser?


----------



## clown44 (17. Juli 2016)

Independence Day: Wiederkehr 9,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2016)

The Big Short


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2016)

Star Trek: Into Darkness: 8/10
Die Insel: 8/10


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juli 2016)

Star Trek into Darkness 7/10
Die Insel 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2016)

Another Deadly Weekend


----------



## -Chefkoch- (18. Juli 2016)

Supernatural Season 5

Overall 9/10


----------



## Phoenix2lux (18. Juli 2016)

Righteous Kill (2008) 10/10!


----------



## Dyos83 (18. Juli 2016)

Independence Day: Wiederkehr 0/10 

Schund ... verschwendetes Geld


----------



## Jimiblu (19. Juli 2016)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> The Conjuring 2
> 
> Mannomann, das Geld hätte man sich echt schenken können.  Ein paar gute Schocker sind dabei, sonst wäre es wohl auch nicht als Horror, sondern mehr als Dämonenstory durchgegangen. Naja fast, ne Story ist auch nicht wirklich vorhanden. Garniert mit Logikfehlern  war das echt vertane Zeit.
> 
> @Jimiblu: War der erste wenigstens besser?


Naja, schlecht nicht direkt. Er hatte auch so seine interessanten Momente, wirklich Horror aber nicht. Und vorhersehbar war er auch. Insofern werd ich mir den 2.Teil wohl sparen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2016)

Central Intelligence
Junior hat mehr gelacht als ich


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2016)

47 Ronin: 6,5/10

@Dyos83: Sorry deine Bewertung kann man nicht für ernst nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2016)

Ich hab Independence 2 noch nicht gesehen, aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, ist das im Grunde genommen nur ein technisch besseres Remake des Teils von 1996.
Die Action ist sicher gut und mit anderen Erwartungen schaue ich so einen Film sowieso nicht. Dass man keine tiefgreifende Story mit großartigen Charakteren werden darf, ist logisch.
Transformers ist ja nichts anderes.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2016)

Ich habe den Film auch noch nicht gesehen. Kritiken weitestgehend ignoriert. Hohe Erwartungen habe ich nicht... Popcornkino mit viel Action und Effekten. Nichts tiefer gehendes, war das Original ja auch nicht.
Aber 0 /10 Punkte halte ich für stark untertrieben.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2016)

0/10 ist sogar noch übertrieben, so was ich alles aus der Handlung rauslese, hätte der eher 'ne -10 verdient.
Allein schon weil es eine Fortsetzung zu einem Film ist, zu dem schlichtweg keine Fortsetzung passt (was Emmerich sogar selber mal gesagt hat).


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2016)

Emmerich hat aber auch mal gesagt, dass er Independence Day als unfertig ansieht, weil der Film nicht seinen Erwartungen entspricht, weil die Tricktechnik damals noch nicht so weit war wie heute.
Daher sehe ich den Film auch eher als Remake an denn als zweiten Teil.


----------



## marcus022 (19. Juli 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> The Revenant.  DiCaprio ist aber auch wirklich gut in seiner Rolle.


Ohne den Fanboy raushängen zu lassen. In welcher Rolle war er denn nicht gut ?  

Don Jon 5/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2016)

Eaters - Sie kommen und werden dich fressen


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2016)

Das wandelnde Schloss 9/10  Sehr guter Film den ich jedem empfehlen kann der Anime mag, 1 Punkt Abzug weil ich vieles nicht verstanden habe, auch am Schluss nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2016)

Fast Convoy - Tödlicher Transport


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. Juli 2016)

Absolon ... 7/10 ich find den Toll 😉


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2016)

Inferno mit Onkel Jean Claude Van Damme


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das wandelnde Schloss 9/10  Sehr guter Film den ich jedem empfehlen kann der Anime mag, 1 Punkt Abzug weil ich vieles nicht verstanden habe, auch am Schluss nicht.


Wenn ich das lese muss ich als aller erstes an Krull denken. Auch ein guter Film.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Ohne den Fanboy raushängen zu lassen. In welcher Rolle war er denn nicht gut ?
> 
> Don Jon 5/7



Leo hat eben den Vorteil, dass er sich die Rollen sehr genau aussuchen kann, er macht dann weniger Filme als andere, aber die sind dann auch gut.
Wenn ich so schaue, was Bruce Willis alles so dreht.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich so schaue, was Bruce Willis alles so dreht.


Nicolas Cage.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nicolas Cage.



Guck dir an, was Steven Seagal alles wegreißt. 
Und ich frage mich, wie er das macht. 
Er geht ja auch nicht mehr an den Strand, weil er angst hat, von Greenpeace Aktivisten ins Meer gezogen zu werden.


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Guck dir an, was Steven Seagal alles wegreißt.
> Und ich frage mich, wie er das macht.
> Er geht ja auch nicht mehr an den Strand, weil er angst hat, von Greenpeace Aktivisten ins Meer gezogen zu werden.




Er wird langsam zu einen Chuck Norris 😉


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. Juli 2016)

Serenity ... 6/10 Fand die Serie besser aber erklärt ein  wenig was man eh schon weiß ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2016)

Der Senkrechtstarter


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2016)

War jetzt auch im Kino zu Independence Day 2 (Gruppenzwang^^).
Boah ist der übel. Irgendwelche Zielgruppenschauspieler sinnlos reingepflastert die Null mit der handlung zu tun haben, schauspielerische Leistungen im negativbereich an vielen Stellen und die dümmste Alienrasse die die Sci-Fi Welt je gesehen hat in einer absolut klischeehaften und vorhersehbaren Handlung.


Spoiler



Hey, wir gewinnen den Krieg in 20 Minuten weil die Kernbohrung dann erfolgreich ist (nicht nachfragen... Klischee halt) - lasst doch schnell die Königin nen sinnbefreiten Alleingang machen um eine völlig ungefährliche Kugel zu bergen!


oioioioioi


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. Juli 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> War jetzt auch im Kino zu Independence Day 2 (Gruppenzwang^^).
> Boah ist der übel. Irgendwelche Zielgruppenschauspieler sinnlos reingepflastert die Null mit der handlung zu tun haben, schauspielerische Leistungen im negativbereich an vielen Stellen und die dümmste Alienrasse die die Sci-Fi Welt je gesehen hat in einer absolut klischeehaften und vorhersehbaren Handlung.
> 
> 
> ...




War eigendlich auch vorhersehbar das er soo schlecht ist 😉


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Emmerich hat aber auch mal gesagt, dass er Independence Day als unfertig ansieht, weil der Film nicht seinen Erwartungen entspricht, weil die Tricktechnik damals noch nicht so weit war wie heute.
> Daher sehe ich den Film auch eher als Remake an denn als zweiten Teil.



Für mich war der Film technisch seiner Zeit voraus. So wie Jurassic Park, Matrix, Armageddon, Terminator 2 usw.
Wie kann man sich da noch beschweren?


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. Juli 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Für mich war der Film technisch seiner Zeit voraus. So wie Jurassic Park, Matrix, Armageddon, Terminator 2 usw.
> Wie kann man sich da noch beschweren?




Das Original ist gut wie es ist 
da gibt's nix zu verbessern genau wie bei allen anderen die du Aufgezählt hast .
Jeder der sich daran versucht wird da scheitern dran .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (22. Juli 2016)

Independence Day 2


----------



## Kiesewetter (22. Juli 2016)

Sie nannten ihn Mücke.
Bud Spencer vs Raimund Harmstorf. Einfach nur genial!!!


----------



## AbeZeamann (23. Juli 2016)

Der Marsianer. Fand ich echt gut, hab allerdings das Buch vorher nicht gelesen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (24. Juli 2016)

Lohnt sich dann aber auch noch. Im Film ist schon vieles arg zusammengestaucht und nicht so genau erklärt.

Fand ihn aber trotzdem super, obwohl ich zuerst das Buch gelesen habe.

----
Wir gucken seit gestern "Lucifer" Sind gerade bei Folge 10

Gefällt mir gut, obwohl ich eigentlich gar nicht so der Serienfan bin. Der Typ ist klasse.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2016)

War Games - Kriegsspiele 7,5/10
und 
The Girl next door - 7/10
Elisha bekommt von mir aber eine 11/10


----------



## Rasha (24. Juli 2016)

Independence Day 2 

 Special Effects 10/10 
Schauspieler 6/10 (freu mich eigentlich darüber, dass fast der gesamte Cast des ersten Teils dabei war)
Handlung 2/10 (war überhaupt nichtmal spannend  ) - manche Szenen wirkten einfach mal von 1996 recycelt, bsp die Ansprache des Vertretungs-Präsidenten wo sie wieder überall übertragen wurde


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2016)

Ghostbusters 1 und 2

Beide volle 10/10 der Humor, die Darsteller, Idee... Alles geil.

Richtig gut gefallen mir die kleinen gags die erst bei genauem hinhören und sehen auffallen.

Felgenfuzzi, lucifer lohnt sich?


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2016)

Ghostbusters 1: 10/10
Ghostbusters 2:  9/10


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Elisha bekommt von mir aber eine 11/10



Das bekommt sie immer. 



orca113 schrieb:


> Felgenfuzzi, lucifer lohnt sich?



Lohnt sich. Sehr gute Serie, sehr interessante Idee.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ghostbusters 1 und 2
> 
> Beide volle 10/10 der Humor, die Darsteller, Idee... Alles geil.
> 
> ...





Headcrash schrieb:


> Ghostbusters 1: 10/10
> Ghostbusters 2:  9/10



Hab mir gestern auch wieder beide Teile angeschaut. Gehören immer noch zur Superlative, 9/10.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (25. Juli 2016)

Star Trek Beyond - 7/10

Visuell sehr schön inszeniert. Wie auch schon die Vorgänger. Action gibts eigentlich auch recht viel. Jedoch hat sie uns überhaupt nicht mitgerissen... Spannung wollte sich einfach nicht einstellen, obwohl es inhaltlich eigentlich genug Grund dazu gab . Sehr merkwürdig.
Die Charaktere sind - wie schon zuvor - schön getroffen und eine gelungene Übersetzung der Kindheitshelden in die Gegenwart. Wie die miteinander interagieren und die Dialoge.. einfach unterhaltsam.
Die Story war sehr schwachbrüstig. Wie auch schon im letzten Teil fand ich den Bösewicht und dessen Motive zu sehr konstruiert und unglaubwürdig. Echt schade. Seichte Unterhaltung bietet der Film dennoch


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juli 2016)

American Hustle
Amy ist heiß.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Star Trek Beyond - 7/10
> 
> Visuell sehr schön inszeniert. Wie auch schon die Vorgänger. Action gibts eigentlich auch recht viel. Jedoch hat sie uns überhaupt nicht mitgerissen... Spannung wollte sich einfach nicht einstellen, obwohl es inhaltlich eigentlich genug Grund dazu gab . Sehr merkwürdig.
> Die Charaktere sind - wie schon zuvor - schön getroffen und eine gelungene Übersetzung der Kindheitshelden in die Gegenwart. Wie die miteinander interagieren und die Dialoge.. einfach unterhaltsam.
> Die Story war sehr schwachbrüstig. Wie auch schon im letzten Teil fand ich den Bösewicht und dessen Motive zu sehr konstruiert und unglaubwürdig. Echt schade. Seichte Unterhaltung bietet der Film dennoch


Ohne zu viel zu verraten, aber ist das Schiff, dass man in den Trailern teilweise gesehen hat, die 



Spoiler



NX-Enterprise?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2016)

American Hustle: 6,5 /10

Gute Darsteller Leistungen aber  hat mich trotzdem vom Erzählfluss nicht mit gerissen. Da finde ich den Film "American Gangster" mit Denzel Washington z.B. deutlich besser.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. Juli 2016)

@Orca113
Auf jeden Fall. Interessante Idee, gute Darsteller und wer Sarkasmus und Anspielungen (ohne platt zu wirken) mag, ist da echt richtig.
Lucifer Morningstar erinnert mich etwas an Sawyer aus Lost

Wir sind leider durch mit der ersten Staffel. Nun heißt es bis September warten.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (25. Juli 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Orca113
> Auf jeden Fall. Interessante Idee, gute Darsteller und wer Sarkasmus und Anspielungen (ohne platt zu wirken) mag, ist da echt richtig.
> Lucifer Morningstar erinnert mich etwas an Sawyer aus Lost
> 
> Wir sind leider durch mit der ersten Staffel. Nun heißt es bis September warten.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe mir die Staffel am Wochenende mal angetan und war positiv überrascht. 
Aber wie kommt ihr auf September? Hatte bisher nur gelesen Ende 2016/Anfang 2017 Staffel zwei in den USA... oder hat einer mehr Infos?


----------



## T'PAU (25. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Star Trek Beyond - 7/10
> 
> Visuell sehr schön inszeniert. Wie auch schon die Vorgänger. Action gibts eigentlich auch recht viel. Jedoch hat sie uns überhaupt nicht mitgerissen... Spannung wollte sich einfach nicht einstellen, obwohl es inhaltlich eigentlich genug Grund dazu gab . Sehr merkwürdig.
> Die Charaktere sind - wie schon zuvor - schön getroffen und eine gelungene Übersetzung der Kindheitshelden in die Gegenwart. Wie die miteinander interagieren und die Dialoge.. einfach unterhaltsam.
> Die Story war sehr schwachbrüstig. Wie auch schon im letzten Teil fand ich den Bösewicht und dessen Motive zu sehr konstruiert und unglaubwürdig. Echt schade. Seichte Unterhaltung bietet der Film dennoch


Und falls noch ein Teil kommt (wovon fast auszugehen ist) müssen die zumindest für Pavel Chekov einen Ersatz finden. Der Schauspieler wurde vor einem Monat vom eigenen Auto überfahren (Bremse vergessen) und getötet! [emoji19] 



Gesendet von meinem galaktischen S-Klasse Tablett mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2016)

J.J. Abrams hat gesagt, die Rolle des Chekov wird nicht neu-gecastet, also wird er in zukünftigen Filmen nicht mehr auftauchen^^
Außerdem denke ich, dass schon weitestgehend bekannt ist, dass Yelchin gestorben ist, ist ja schließlich nicht erst gestern passiert.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> J.J. Abrams hat gesagt, die Rolle des Chekov wird nicht neu-gecastet, also wird er in zukünftigen Filmen nicht mehr auftauchen^^
> Außerdem denke ich, dass schon weitestgehend bekannt ist, dass Yelchin gestorben ist, ist ja schließlich nicht erst gestern passiert.



Er wird digital erschossen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. Juli 2016)

Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe mir die Staffel am Wochenende mal angetan und war positiv überrascht.
> Aber wie kommt ihr auf September? Hatte bisher nur gelesen Ende 2016/Anfang 2017 Staffel zwei in den USA... oder hat einer mehr Infos?



Da habe ich mich wohl vertan. Schade 
 Am 19.September 2016 startet in den USA auf FOX die zweite Staffel:
http://www.serienjunkies.de/news/lucifer-fox-verffentlicht-trailer-77245.html


----------



## Merowinger0807 (25. Juli 2016)

Ach okay... ich hab FOX vergessen...dann wirds wohl spätestens im Frühjahr was... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Chefkoch- (26. Juli 2016)

Hot Shots

Immer wieder ein Genuss


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2016)

Abgedreht: 8/10

Ich fand ihn ganz witzig! 
Bin sowieso Jack Black Fan.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Juli 2016)

Edge of tomorrow...8/10, ganz nett bis auf ein paar Logikfehler


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2016)

Ant-Man: 8/10


----------



## Kindercola (28. Juli 2016)

Unfriend. Fand den ganz ok  
Würde sagen 7/10


----------



## duke999 (28. Juli 2016)

*The Revenant - 7/10*
Der Funke wollte nicht komplett überspringen bei mir.
Aber unterhaltsam in jedem Fall.

*The Hateful Eight - 9/10*
Eines meiner Filmhighlights der letzten Jahre.

*12 Years a Slave - 8/10*
Scheint mir sehr authentisch zu sein.
Teilweise zum weggucken. Einfach zu abartig, was da in der Breite damals gang und gäbe war.


----------



## Imperat0r (28. Juli 2016)

The Hateful Eight - 10/10 

zum 6 x geguckt. Einfach ein Klasse Film!


----------



## marcus022 (28. Juli 2016)

Drive 5/7



Spoiler



Der Film fängt saumäßig gut an. Die Atmosphäre gerade am Anfang ist super, ohne Musik, pur. Die Spannung nimmt zum Ende hin etwas ab. Ich hatte auch gehofft das ein kleiner Racingpart eingebaut wird als raus kommt das sein Boss einen Nascar-Rennstall aufbauen will für ihn als Fahrer. Das man halt ein paar Szenen aus verschiedenen Rennen zeigt mit schönen Überholmanövern und so. Aber wurde ja nix draus. Was mich etwas angepisst hat (verzeiht mir) war die übertrieben Brutalität an wenigen Stellen.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Juli 2016)

A History of Violence. 10/10. Einfach ein faszinierender Film.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Drive 5/7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu deinem Spoiler:
Kennst du die Geschichte von dem Skorpion und dem Frosch? Schau danach nochmal die Szene im Fahrstuhl.


----------



## duke999 (28. Juli 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Drive 5/7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drive ist ein Arthouse-Movie. Gerade die Szenen im Fahrstuhl fängt die ganze Stimmung des Films ein. 
Für mich ist die Szene genial! Aber nicht wegen der Gewalt allein, sondern als Ganzes.

Einer meiner Top-Movies. Und den OST habe ich mir nach dem Film umgehend bei Amazon geholt.

Für mich ein 9/10-Film


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. Juli 2016)

Ist der Film tatsächlich so gut? Als ich mal den Klappentext überflogen habe, klang das eher nach billiger Transporter-Nachmache.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Juli 2016)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ist der Film tatsächlich so gut? Als ich mal den Klappentext überflogen habe, klang das eher nach billiger Transporter-Nachmache.



Viel besser als Transporter. Die Musik, die Bilder, einfach ein hammer Film!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (29. Juli 2016)

Hmm, dann werd ich mir den glaub ich doch mal geben


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. Juli 2016)

Lucifer ist wirklich eine super Serie, ebenso wie Better Call Saul (fast wie Breaking Bad). 
Alle 3 Serien sind fesselnd ab der ersten Staffel und verdienen es gesehen zu werden!
Den Serien würde ich 8/10 geben.

"Stranger Things" finde ich total überbewertet und fesselt überhaupt nicht. Würde ich maximal 2/10 geben.

Zum 5. mal In Time gesehen - klasse Film mit viel Liebe.
8/10


----------



## Watertouch (29. Juli 2016)

Interstellar 8/10, auch wenn der Film einige Unstimmigkeiten aufwies hat er mir dennoch sehr sehr gut gefallen. Der Soundtrack ist auch hervorragend, besonders "First Step".


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2016)

In dem Film war ich im Kino und habe ihn auch auf Bluray. Einer der besten SciFi Filme überhaupt. Den Soundtrack finde auch genial. Mein Lieblingsstück ist "Mountains" von Hans Zimmer. 

Gestern nochmal Avengers angeguckt : 9/10
den zweiten Teil hole ich mir auch noch auf Bluray. Wobei der etwas schwächer ist.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juli 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Interstellar 8/10, auch wenn der Film einige Unstimmigkeiten aufwies hat er mir dennoch sehr sehr gut gefallen. Der Soundtrack ist auch hervorragend, besonders "First Step".


Der Film hatte schon wesentlich mehr Unstimmigkeiten als nur "einige".
Das mit dem Schwarzem Loch am Schluss geht halt mal überhaupt nicht, einer lächerlichsten Storywendungen, die ich je in einem Film gesehen habe.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schwarzem Loch am Schluss geht halt mal überhaupt nicht, einer lächerlichsten Storywendungen, die ich je in einem Film gesehen habe.


Ich fand das gerade sehr gut. Es muß nicht immer alles physikalisch korrekt sein.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juli 2016)

Das ist ja nicht mal das einzige Problem.
Ähm, Hallo? Der Typ ist in der 



Spoiler



fünften Dimension gelandet, wieso gibt er nicht einfach 'ne Notiz da durch, wenn er schon Armbanduhren mit Hilfe von Buchseiten manipulieren kann?


 Der Film hat mMn ein paar Mal zu oft die Logik liegen lassen, nur um Drama reinzubringen. Und Matthew McConaughey klingt in dem Film immernoch wie Ron Woodroof, nur dass seine rauchige Stimme hier absolut unnötig ist.
Ich weiß nicht, der Film war definitiv nicht Nolans bester bisher und an Filme wie _2001_ kommt der bei weitem nicht ran.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähm, Hallo? Der Typ ist in der
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil er wohl von dort vielleicht nur indirekt kommunizieren kann. Und sich andere Wege suchen muß.
Es macht auch keinen Sinn zu versuchen das weiter logisch aufzudröseln... entweder kann man damit leben oder nicht.



> Ich weiß nicht, der Film war definitiv nicht Nolans bester bisher und an Filme wie _2001_ kommt der bei weitem nicht ran.


Für mich schon. Er ist auf ähnlich hohen Level wie die "Dark Knight" Trilogie oder "Inception" wobei man die Filme inhaltlich natürlich nicht miteinander vergleichen kann.
Aber die kriegen von mir alle hohe Bewertungen.

Und "2001" war damals auf jeden Fall für die Zeit was ganz großes und schon ein Meisterwerk. Aber ich finde den Film im nachhinein etwas überwertet.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Film hatte schon wesentlich mehr Unstimmigkeiten als nur "einige".
> Das mit dem Schwarzem Loch am Schluss geht halt mal überhaupt nicht, einer lächerlichsten Storywendungen, die ich je in einem Film gesehen habe.



Mich hat bei dem Film immer der Wechsel des Bildformates gestört.
Aber das ging mir schon bei den Batman Filmen schwer auf den Sack, daher haben die bei mir auch Abstriche in den Noten. Nolan sollte sich mal von dem Format Wechsel verabschieden.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Für mich schon. Er ist auf ähnlich hohen Level wie die "Dark Knight" Trilogie oder "Inception" wobei man die Filme inhaltlich natürlich nicht miteinander vergleichen kann.


_Memento_ war meiner Meinung nach sein bisher innovativster und ambitioniertester Film, danach fuhr er immer mehr die Action/Effekt-Schiene, auch wenn die allesamt natürlich sehr intelligent gemacht sind.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Und "2001" war damals auf jeden Fall für die Zeit was ganz großes und schon ein Meisterwerk. Aber ich finde den Film im nachhinein etwas überwertet.


_Interstellar_ ist überbewertet, wenn du mich fragst.
Klar, visuell war der Film wirklich extrem beeindruckend, sogar auf Blu-Ray auf 'nem 24-Zöller konnte die Atmosphäre noch fesseln. Aber der Film hatte einfach viel zu viele dramaturgische Klischees, das neukluge Mädchen, das später - wie zu erwarten - zur neuklugen Wissenschaftlerin wird, der Hero der am Schluss natürlich durch Selbsopferung die Welt retten will, der starrsinnige Sohn bzw. Bruder, der sogar dann noch zu blöd ist zu erkennen, dass die Welt untergeht, wenn schon sein drittes Kind am sterben ist. Und über Matt Damon's Blödheit, der immerhin einen ausgebildeten und erfahrenen Wissenschaftler spielt, sag' ich jetzt besser nichts.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und über Matt Damon's Blödheit, der immerhin einen ausgebildeten und erfahrenen Wissenschaftler spielt, sag' ich jetzt besser nichts.



Den hätten sie aufm Mars zurück lassen sollen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juli 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Memento_ war meiner Meinung nach sein bisher innovativster und ambitioniertester Film, danach fuhr er immer mehr die Action/Effekt-Schiene, auch wenn die allesamt natürlich sehr intelligent gemacht sind.


"Memento" gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

_



			Interstellar
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> ist überbewertet, wenn du mich fragst.
> Klar, visuell war der Film wirklich extrem beeindruckend, sogar auf Blu-Ray auf 'nem 24-Zöller konnte die Atmosphäre noch fesseln. Aber der Film hatte einfach viel zu viele dramaturgische Klischees, das neukluge Mädchen, das später - wie zu erwarten - zur neuklugen Wissenschaftlerin wird, der Hero der am Schluss natürlich durch Selbsopferung die Welt retten will, der starrsinnige Sohn bzw. Bruder, der sogar dann noch zu blöd ist zu erkennen, dass die Welt untergeht, wenn schon sein drittes Kind am sterben ist. Und über Matt Damon's Blödheit, der immerhin einen ausgebildeten und erfahrenen Wissenschaftler spielt, sag' ich jetzt besser nichts.


Ich denke zu einen epischen Film gehören auch Klischees. Mir macht das nichts.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (29. Juli 2016)

Stranger Things 

11/10

Netflix hat da ein unglaubliche Serie hingelegt und braucht sich jetzt vor HBO nicht mehr zu verstecken. 

Da hat wirklich alles gestimmt


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Juli 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Stranger Things
> 11/10
> Netflix hat da ein unglaubliche Serie hingelegt und braucht sich jetzt vor HBO nicht mehr zu verstecken.
> Da hat wirklich alles gestimmt


War ganz nett. V.a. der abgefuckte Cop gefällt. Aber auch andere Charaktere sind ganz gelungen. Die Horror-Mystery-Anteile pro Folge sind ebenfalls cool, genauso die Horror-Welt an sich.
Was jedoch gar nicht geht, sind die unzähligen Teenie-Geschichten, ganz besonders die vielen Romanzen. Äußerst nervig!
7/10


----------



## Kindercola (30. Juli 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> _
> Ich denke zu einen epischen Film gehören auch Klischees. Mir macht das nichts. _


_

Ich fand den auch richtig klasse und ich muss ehrlich sagen, das mir besonders der Schluss gefallen. Kann nichtmal genau sagen warum, aber war irgendwie der beste Abschnitt des Films _


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Juli 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Star Trek Beyond - 7/10
> 
> Visuell sehr schön inszeniert. Wie auch schon die Vorgänger. Action gibts eigentlich auch recht viel. Jedoch hat sie uns überhaupt nicht mitgerissen... Spannung wollte sich einfach nicht einstellen, obwohl es inhaltlich eigentlich genug Grund dazu gab . Sehr merkwürdig.
> Die Charaktere sind - wie schon zuvor - schön getroffen und eine gelungene Übersetzung der Kindheitshelden in die Gegenwart. Wie die miteinander interagieren und die Dialoge.. einfach unterhaltsam.
> Die Story war sehr schwachbrüstig. Wie auch schon im letzten Teil fand ich den Bösewicht und dessen Motive zu sehr konstruiert und unglaubwürdig. Echt schade. Seichte Unterhaltung bietet der Film dennoch



Die Dialoge sind super, ich fand es auch gelungen, dass mal alle Crew-Mitglieder (also die wichtigen von der Brücke) annähernd gleich oft im Film zusehen waren und nicht immer nur Kirk und Spock dominierten. Die Story war wirklich so lala, von der Thematik und Umsetzung her hätte auch Marvel drüber stehen können, der Bösewicht hätte da super hin gepasst - ein Wunder, dass er nicht auch noch einen Infinity Stein hatte  Teilweise kam man sich auch ein bisschen vor wie in Mass Effect.

Ich hatte aber ehrlich gesagt viel Schlimmeres erwartet, deswegen würde ich ihn ohne weiteres weiter empfehlen. 



Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe mir die Staffel am Wochenende mal angetan und war positiv überrascht.



Abgesehen davon, dass  Lucifer ein Abklatsch von Castle ist, nur noch mit mehr Gaga/Zynismus/Sarkasmus und natürlich den restlichen Eigenschaften des Teufels, ist die Serie uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert. Zur Zeit sind wir bei Folge 8 glaube ich, das Einzige was mich stört, es ist bisher alles so eingetreten, wie wir es vorausgesagt hatten - aber das ist wohl eher unsere Schuld 

Preacher finde ich noch gelungen bisher, da wir aber noch nicht allzu weit fortgeschritten sind, muss sich die Serie erst noch mausern und beweisen, da bin ich aber guter Dinge. Unterhaltsam ist sie auf jeden Fall.

Ansonsten warte ich noch auf die nächsten Staffeln Ripper Street, die Serie ist bisher etwas untergegangen, kennt irgendwie kaum jemand. Nach Boardwalk Empire (grandios) meine nächste Lieblingsserie


----------



## marcus022 (30. Juli 2016)

@ Cleriker
Ich glaube ich weiss was du meinst, es war unausweichlich. Als ich schrieb "brutal" dachte ich auch eher an ein paar andere Szenen. Und btw. ich schrieb ohne Musik (am Anfang) ... ja gut das war 

Der Marsianer. Ich hatte ihn schonmal bewertet hier, glaube habe ihm 5/7 gegeben. Neue Bewertung 6/7. Logiklücken in Filmen kennen wir ja, aber ... 


Spoiler



Der Sturm am Anfang ist ziemlich heftig. Bei einem Druck von 0,006 Bar, im Vergleich die Erde hat über einen Bar, müsst doch solch eine Sturm wirken wie ein laues Lüftchen


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2016)

Ratatouile 8/10 Guter Film  

Jetzt brauche ich eine Ratte die kochen kann und mich steuert wie im Film


----------



## Cleriker (1. August 2016)

Das was du suchst heißt Beziehung!

Into the Woods - eine Bewertung fällt mir schwer. Bus zum ersten, vermeintlichen, guten Ende echt ganz nett, ab dann eher etwas schwächer. Ich sag mal 6/10.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das was du suchst heißt Beziehung!


Du hast den Film schon gesehen oder?? Weil dann wüsstest du was ich damit gemeint habe und eine Frau habe ich damit NICHT gemeint


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. August 2016)

Könnte man aber auch damit meinen [emoji14]


----------



## Cleriker (1. August 2016)

Die kann man sich ja auf die Schultern setzen. Dann funktioniert das ähnlich wie im Film, fühlt sich aber im Nacken toll an. [emoji317] 

Bei mir war es die Tage noch:

Divergent - Die Bestimmung 7/10
Wollte ich erst nicht gucken, Meine Frau hat mich aber dann doch überredet bekommen. Ist halt Irgendwo auf Mädchen getrimmt, dafür aber wirklich ganz gut. Der Sound ist weder überladen noch weich gespült. Ist allerdings kein Film zum leise gucken. Die Musik ist sehr viel lauter als die Sprache, das kann manchmal etwas nerven, da wirklich oft kurze Szenen dadurch getrennt werden. 

Jetzt bin ich gespannt was die Macher aus der Geschichte noch rausholen. Hoffentlich verkommt es nicht zur dummen Schnulze.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2016)

Der Tag am dem die Erde stillstand (2008): 7/10
Gesetz der Rache: 8/10

@Cleriker: Der Film gefällt mir auch. Besonders der Soundtrack. Aber ich kenne auch nur den ersten Teil.

Die Szene mit der Seilbahn zwischen und durch die Hochhäuser hat mich voll geflashed.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. August 2016)

Babycall 6/10

Irgendwie ganz cool, wenn man sich an die etwas hölzern wirkenden Darsteller gewöhnt hat, aber am Ende bleiben mir doch noch einige Unklarheiten.
Kann mir da jemand mal ein paar Sachen erklären?


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (1. August 2016)

Tod den Hippies, es lebe der Punk

sehr skurril, aber sehenswert!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2016)

Zwei bärenstarke Typen


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2016)

Mad Max - fury road 9/10

So kaputt er auch anfängt, so heroisch endet er. So scheußlich ich die Muttermilchweiber fand, so scharf waren die Brüterinnen.

Also nicht ganz was ich erwartet hatte, aber echt gut. Ob er allerdings sechs Oscars verdient hat... naja.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. August 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also nicht ganz was ich erwartet hatte, aber echt gut. Ob er allerdings sechs Oscars verdient hat... naja.



Man muss nur mal betrachten, dass der erste Herr der Ringe-Teil nur 4 Oscars hat und man weiß, dass das nicht so ganz vergleichbar ist 
Der erste HdR-Teil ist einfach nur so genial in allen Belangen, dass man dafür eigentlich keine Worte finden kann um es zu beschreiben.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. August 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Man muss nur mal betrachten, dass der erste Herr der Ringe-Teil nur 4 Oscars hat und man weiß, dass das nicht so ganz vergleichbar ist
> Der erste HdR-Teil ist einfach nur so genial in allen Belangen, dass man dafür eigentlich keine Worte finden kann um es zu beschreiben.



Du meinst den Film, bei dem endlos viel geschwafelt wird?
Bei dem die Hälfte der Zeit einfach nur durch Neuseeland gewandert wird.
Der Film, bei dem man von Anfang an hätte die Adler nehmen können, um den wertlosen Ring in den Krater zu werfen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOIi9SjJvgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. August 2016)

Gut Mad Max hat aber auch nur Technik und Kostüm-Oscars bekommen (verdient), dass die Story z.B. keinen bekommt ist logisch  Auch wenn es für mich der beste Film 2015 war.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2016)

All Girls Weekend


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (2. August 2016)

The Hateful Eight, top Film


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2016)

Star Trek: Beyond - 8/10

Sehr unterhaltsamer Film. Der Spagat zwischen klassichen und modernen Star Trek ist gelungen. Dazu trägt vor allem der (altbekannte) Humor bei.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2016)

My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2


----------



## Arvanor (3. August 2016)

Batman versus Superman Extended Version. Mir hat der gut gefallen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2016)

Dirty Grandpa


----------



## marcus022 (4. August 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> In welcher Rolle war er denn nicht gut ?





Threshold schrieb:


> Leo hat eben den Vorteil, dass er sich die  Rollen sehr genau aussuchen kann, er macht dann weniger Filme als  andere, aber die sind dann auch gut.


Mir ging es um seine Leistung in seinen Filmen, nicht um seine Filme.

Senna 5/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2016)

Criminal Activities


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2016)

Pets: 7/10


----------



## T'PAU (5. August 2016)

Pixels

Endlich mal die Sky-Aufnahme angeschaut. Auch wenn er eigentlich schwachsinnig ist, gebe ich trotzdem *7/10*. Wohl wegen dem Nostalgie-Faktor, da ich diese Videospiel-Generation voll miterlebt hab. War schon 'ne geile Aufbruch-Zeit damals! 
Muss mir den Nachspann nochmal genau anschauen, da wurden ja so einige Games verwurstet, die ich so gar nicht (bewusst) gesehen hab. Z.B. _Zaxxon_, hätte mir damals beinahe 'ne Colecovision gekauft nur wegen dem Spiel!


----------



## Chr0nos89 (6. August 2016)

The Interview! (OV)

Seth Rogen und James Franco sind einfach ein Dreamteam


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2016)

London Has Fallen


----------



## marcus022 (6. August 2016)

Und wie findest du ihn so ? Das sie mit einer Neuauflage von "Olympus has fallen" nach so kurzer Zeit aufwarten überrascht mich schon. Eigentlich ein zu großes Risiko das er floppt. Die Kritiken vor dem Release waren auch überwiegend negativ was sich auch danach nicht wirklich änderte. Umso überraschender dann doch das Einspielergebnis Weltweit, 196mio (Stand Juni) bei einem Budget von 60mio. 
Da holt dann wohl der Protagonist alleine die Kohlen aus dem Keller..


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2016)

Ich hab den film auch schon gesehen.
Ist die übliche, etwas unglaubwürdige Action. Wie schon im ersten Teil und auch beim Emmerich Film zum gleichen Thema.
London has Fallen ist noch mal eine Nummer drauf -- also noch mehr Action und noch unrealistischer. Aber die Action ist eben gut gemacht und daher läuft der Film und solche Filme kommen bei den Kritikern sowieso immer schlecht weg.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. August 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Und wie findest du ihn so ? Das sie mit einer Neuauflage von "Olympus has fallen" nach so kurzer Zeit aufwarten überrascht mich schon. Eigentlich ein zu großes Risiko das er floppt. Die Kritiken vor dem Release waren auch überwiegend negativ was sich auch danach nicht wirklich änderte. Umso überraschender dann doch das Einspielergebnis Weltweit, 196mio (Stand Juni) bei einem Budget von 60mio.
> Da holt dann wohl der Protagonist alleine die Kohlen aus dem Keller..



Ich finde den ersten Teil wesentlich besser als den zweiten Teil.
Man merkt halt, dass sie versucht haben noch einen draufzusetzen und wie meistens ging das mMn schief 
Der erste Teil war ein richtig guter stumpfer No-Brain-Actionfilm, welcher mich einfach grinsend aus dem Kino gehen lassen hat.
Der zweite Teil war einfach too much, wie schon gesagt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2016)

Hit & Run


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2016)

Fluch der Karibik: 8/10
Sleepy Hollow: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2016)

Pets


----------



## Klinge Xtream (8. August 2016)

Senna(Filmbiografie 2010) 8/10

Sehr interessanter Film über Ayrton und Kollegen, aber auch was sich hinter den Kulissen der Formel 1 abgespielt hat.
Ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, aber hatte zum Ende des Films eine Träne im Auge ( war wohl eine Wimper schuld  ).


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sleepy Hollow: 7/10



Den Film mit Johnny Depp oder die Fernsehserie?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2016)

Beverly Hills Cop 1


----------



## Kiryu (9. August 2016)

The Hurt Locker, ohne Erwartungen rangegangen und fand ihn richtig gut

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Rolk (10. August 2016)

Irgendwann in Mexico
7/10

Snatch
8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2016)

Die Bourne Identität


----------



## Imperat0r (10. August 2016)

Pets 7/10


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Film mit Johnny Depp oder die Fernsehserie?


Den Film von Tim Burton.


----------



## KoolRay (10. August 2016)

Zoomania

Hab viel gelacht, besonders bei den Faultieren


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2016)

Der Hase ist heiß.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2016)

*Men of Steel*: 8/10

War ich im Kino drin und habe ich mir auf Bluray geholt. Ich finde Henry Cavill als Superman überzeugend. Auch in Batman vs Superman.
Ein zweiter Superman Solofilm ist in Planung.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (10. August 2016)

Jaws

Wie gerne hätte ich diesen Film bei Erscheinen gesehen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2016)

Colonia Dignidad - Es gibt kein Zurück


----------



## Klinge Xtream (11. August 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Colonia Dignidad - Es gibt kein Zurück



Der Film war Klasse, obwohl ich den Brühl nicht so mag.

Außerdem wurde meine Abneigung Religionen und deren Anhänger gegenüber wieder bestätigt.


----------



## Imperat0r (11. August 2016)

criminal activities  3/10


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2016)

*Being Flynn*: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2016)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Der Film war Klasse, obwohl ich den Brühl nicht so mag.



Ich mag den Brühl auch nicht, aber er hat seine Rolle gut gespielt.

EDIT : Der Elefantenmensch


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. August 2016)

Die Unglaublichen


----------



## duke999 (11. August 2016)

Sicario - 8,5/10

Extrem spannender Thriller.


----------



## marcus022 (12. August 2016)

Danke an Tresh und Dustin.


Headcrash schrieb:


> *Men of Steel*: 8/10 Ich finde Henry Cavill als Superman überzeugend. Auch in Batman vs Superman.


Absolut deiner Meinung. Er ist geboren für diese Rolle. Auch sonst performt er super. In "Codename U.N.C.L.E" zum Beispiel. 

Batman vs Superman 
Ich habe seit er im Kino lief gewartet darauf das er auf Scheibe  released. Jetzt war es soweit. Vorgestern. Es war die Ultimate mit 2h  53min reiner Laufzeit. Ich gebe ihm 6/7. Eigentlich mit Tendenz zur 5  weil er 



Spoiler



ab der Mitte etwas schwächelt. Aber der Anfang ist  super geil gemacht. Wo z.B. Miss Lane bei der Terrorgruppe ein Interview mit  dem Anführer hält und von ihrem Geliebten gerettet wird. Gerade auch  Lois Lane ist mit Amy Adams sehr gut besetzt. 

Und natürlich  Batman. Ben Affleck hab ich mir gewüscht und er hat mich nicht  enttäuscht. Er hat das nötige Alter und den Charme für diese Rolle. 

Zu  Alfred. Ich mag Jeremy Irons sehr und ich dachte er macht das schon. Er  hat aber seine Rolle nicht so interpetiert wie ich es mir gewüscht  hätte. Er war mit seinem Witz nicht so überzeugend. Und möglichkeiten  dazu hatte er viele. Ab und zu seine Anmerkungen zum Ende eines Satzes  leicht flüsternd wenn er sich mit Master Bruce unterhält. Aber ich will  nicht meckern er macht das schon gut. Er braucht vielleicht noch ein  zwei Teile bis er auf Micheals Niveau kommt. 

Nur mit Lex Luther  werd ich nicht so konform. Erstens wenn ich ihn sehe denke ich sofort an  Mark Zuckerberg (was ja auch irgenwie sogar passen könnte) nur zweitens  sieht er im Film aus wie 15. Da fehlt etwas die Glaubwürdigkeit. Obwohl  er ihn schon gut spielt. Naja. 

Eine absolut geile Szene war die  im Parlament wo Superman vom Senat verhört werden sollte. Nur das  Monster was Luther erschafft failt irgendwie. Zu übertieben. 

Ach ja und  Diana Prince alias Wonder Woman. Ja no words. 
Wie  sie zum ersten Mal auf Bruce trifft bei der Gala von Luther. Und ihr  zweiter Kontakt bei einer anderen Gala/Ausstellung. Da sieht man den  Charme von unserem neuen Batman


----------



## Dustin91 (12. August 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Danke an Tresh und Dustin.
> 
> Absolut deiner Meinung. Er ist geboren für diese Rolle. Auch sonst performt er super. In "Codename U.N.C.L.E" zum Beispiel.



Kein Ding  

Ja, deswegen hoffe ich, dass Henry Cavill der neue Bond wird. 
Bei Codename U.N.C.L.E. hat er ja schon quasi Bondqualitäten bewiesen 
Könnte halt nur mit seinen anderen Verpflichtungen als Superman kollidieren...


Green Zone. 7,5/10. Solider Streifen, aber auch nicht weltbewegend.


----------



## marcus022 (12. August 2016)

Wieso bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen. Du sagst es. Ich habe oft überlegt wer der Richtige ist. Mein Tipp war immer Mcgregor. Auf der Liste stehen laut Filmstarts.de aber auch Leute wie Fassbender (nee), Idris Elba (nee), 
Clive Owen (auch ne Idee), Christian Bale (nee) oder Tom Hardy (zu Jung) und Chiwetel Ejiofor (nee, und nein nicht weil er Schwarz ist). Und eben Cavill.

edit: stimmt er ist ja unser Superman


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2016)

Stretch


----------



## Imperat0r (12. August 2016)

Point Break 5/10

Die extreme Sport Szenen sieht sehr ansehnlich.
Allerdings gefiel mir die Story nicht so gut.


----------



## Rolk (12. August 2016)

Der Marsianer

7/10 mit leichter Tendenz nach oben.

War nicht schlecht, aber so ganz kam er nicht an meine Erwartungen heran. Vor allem gegen Ende hat er etwas abgebaut und ging zu sehr Richtung "ala Hollywood".


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2016)

*The Social Network*: 8/10

Über Mark Zuckerberg und die Entstehungsgeschichte von Facebook.  Sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. August 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Wieso bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen. Du sagst es. Ich habe oft überlegt wer der Richtige ist. Mein Tipp war immer Mcgregor. Auf der Liste stehen laut Filmstarts.de aber auch Leute wie Fassbender (nee), Idris Elba (nee),
> Clive Owen (auch ne Idee), Christian Bale (nee) oder Tom Hardy (zu Jung) und Chiwetel Ejiofor (nee, und nein nicht weil er Schwarz ist). Und eben Cavill.
> 
> edit: stimmt er ist ja unser Superman



Luke Evans würde optisch mMn auch noch ganz gut passen. 
Fand ich zumindest, nachdem ich Dracula Untold geschaut habe. 
Im Kino würde ich dem Film ne 7/10 geben. Sonst eher ne 6. Ohne fetten Sound war er nicht so beeindruckend.


----------



## Cleriker (12. August 2016)

Also kein Heimkino?


----------



## Dustin91 (12. August 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also kein Heimkino?



Ich wohne aktuell auf 12qm, also nein  
Da ist gerade mal Platz für die Abacus C-Box. Aber die macht ihre Arbeit sehr ordentlich und das ist der bisher beste LS, welchen ich auf dem Schreibtisch hatte


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2016)

Vacation Wir sind die Griswold


----------



## marcus022 (13. August 2016)

Mord und Margaritas 5/7

Macht Spass der Film. Unser alter Mr. Bond spielt hier hervorragend.


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2016)

Fast & Furious 7  2/10 

Ohne. Worte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2016)

Killer Ink. Dein erstes Tattoo wirst du nie vergessen


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgelöscht

Hier kann man die Luft praktisch vom triefenden Testosteron in Stücke schneiden, denn wenn Nick Nolte, Powers Boothe, Michael Ironside, Clancy Brown, Rip Torn und William Forsythe in einem Privatkrieg zwischen einem ultraharten Texas Ranger (Nolte) und einem im Grenzland zu Mexiko zu Reichtum durch Kokain gekommenen alten Schulfreund (Boothe) auf den unausweichlichen Showdown zusteuern, dann fühlt man sich an die desillusionierten Bleigewitter des legendären Sam Peckinpah erinnert... 7/10


----------



## Imperat0r (13. August 2016)

13 hours the secret soldiers of benghazi 10/10


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2016)

Tokarev: Die vergangenheit stirbt nie - 4/10

Einer der schlechteren Nicolas Cage Filme. Da sind  Rache Filme wie "96 Hours" oder "John Wick" deutlich besser.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. August 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Tokarev: Die vergangenheit stirbt nie - 4/10
> 
> Einer der schlechteren Nicolas Cage Filme. Da sind  Rache Filme wie .


Da schau dir niemals Drive Angry an. 
@t Knight and Day 10/10


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Da schau dir niemals Drive Angry an.


Ja der ist auch Müll! 


Edit: Achso, vorgestern habe ich noch "In Time" gesehen. Hat mir gut gefallen: 7/10.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (14. August 2016)

Sicario

7/10


----------



## Cleriker (14. August 2016)

Ich fand Drive Angry gar nicht so übel. Die Musik ist ganz gut und die Schauspieler cool. Zu Amber muss ich wohl nichts sagen, oder? Die bekommt allein schon 6/10 Punkten. 

Ich hab gestern mal angefangen Dr. House komplett zu schauen. Die erste Folge ist ja dermaßen übel... Als hätte ein Student mit seelischen und geistigen Einschränkungen die Musik und die Beleuchtung gewählt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. August 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich fand Drive Angry gar nicht so übel. Die Musik ist ganz gut und die Schauspieler cool. Zu Amber muss ich wohl nichts sagen, oder? Die bekommt allein schon 6/10 Punkten.



Bis auf Nicolas Cage und die Schrulla und die Autos war der Film einfach nur Müll. Die Story und der Ablauf überhaupt macht keinerlei Sinn. 
@t 
Quantum Apocalypse 7/10


----------



## orca113 (14. August 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> @ Cleriker
> Ich glaube ich weiss was du meinst, es war unausweichlich. Als ich schrieb "brutal" dachte ich auch eher an ein paar andere Szenen. Und btw. ich schrieb ohne Musik (am Anfang) ... ja gut das war
> 
> Der Marsianer. Ich hatte ihn schonmal bewertet hier, glaube habe ihm 5/7 gegeben. Neue Bewertung 6/7. Logiklücken in Filmen kennen wir ja, aber ...
> ...



Das hatte ich auch gedacht. Vermutlich kam der Übersetzer oder wer auch immer nicht mit Einheiten/Metrisches System klar.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2016)

Driven to Kill


----------



## marcus022 (14. August 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Luke Evans würde optisch mMn auch noch ganz gut passen.


Optisch ja aber zu Jung

@Orca 
Wie sagt man, ohne Logiklücken gibt es keine Filme


----------



## Dustin91 (14. August 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Optisch ja aber zu Jung



Zu jung??? Craig war gerade Mal 1 Jahr älter als er Bond gespielt hat. Connery war sogar 6 Jahre jünger bei Dr. No...
Das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären.


----------



## Red-Hood (15. August 2016)

Schattenkrieger - The Shadow Cabal

Sehr unterhaltsam, sofern man seichtes Fantasy möchte. 9/10


----------



## marcus022 (15. August 2016)

Alles klar mein Fehler. Ich hatte nach einem Foto von ihm im Internet suchen müssen und hatte wohl ein älteres erwischt. Außerdem fällt mir gerade auf das unser beider Favourit für die Bondrolle ja sogar 4 Jahre jünger ist als Evans. 
Ja man und Sean war 32 Jahre alt 1962. Ups


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2016)

The Dressmaker


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2016)

Repo Men: 7/10


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich wohne aktuell auf 12qm, also nein
> Da ist gerade mal Platz für die Abacus C-Box. Aber die macht ihre Arbeit sehr ordentlich und das ist der bisher beste LS, welchen ich auf dem Schreibtisch hatte



Geht das Licht bei dir automatisch an, wenn du dir Tür öffnest?  



Two-Face schrieb:


> Fast & Furious 7  2/10
> 
> Ohne. Worte.



Ich fand den Schluss gar nicht mal so schlecht, wo Paul Walker -- oder war es sein Bruider?   -- die andere Abzweigung genommen hat.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich fand Drive Angry gar nicht so übel. Die Musik ist ganz gut und die Schauspieler cool. Zu Amber muss ich wohl nichts sagen, oder? Die bekommt allein schon 6/10 Punkten.
> 
> Ich hab gestern mal angefangen Dr. House komplett zu schauen. Die erste Folge ist ja dermaßen übel... Als hätte ein Student mit seelischen und geistigen Einschränkungen die Musik und die Beleuchtung gewählt.



Amber geht immer, der Film an sich ist eher Durchschnitt. Aber Cage ist ja pleite, der muss jede Rolle annehmen.

Aber manchmal verstehe ich Schauspieler auch nicht. Anthony Hopkins hat es ja nun echt geschafft.
Aber die Vorsehung fand ich extrem langweilig. Den Film hätte er mal auslassen sollen.


----------



## orca113 (15. August 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Optisch ja aber zu Jung
> 
> @Orca
> Wie sagt man, ohne Logiklücken gibt es keine Filme



Da ist was dran 

Gestern Jason Bourne 6,5/10 

tolle Action aber storymäßig ist die Bourne Reihe nun endgültig am Ende. Wer Action mag wird Spass haben aber die ersten Filme der Reihe hatten mehr Tiefgang und waren interessanter.


----------



## Kiryu (15. August 2016)

Deadpool...

Miese Pipi-Kaka "Gags", bisweilen auf fremdschäm-Niveau, garniert mit viel zu bemüht wirkenden Popkulturreferenzen. 

4/10

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Two-Face (15. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fand den Schluss gar nicht mal so schlecht, wo Paul Walker -- oder war es sein Bruider?   -- die andere Abzweigung genommen hat.


Der Schluss war ja speziell was für Fans der Reihe - zu denen ich nie gehört habe - und für Fans von Paul Walker (doof nur, dass die Rückblende keine Szenen aus _Running Scared_, seinem bestem Film, beinhaltet)
Aber das war ja nicht das Problem, das Problem ist, wie aufgeblasen und übertrieben das Franchise mittlerweile ist. Ich sag' nur The Rock mit der Minigun.
Ich dachte immer, in der Reihe ginge es um illegale Straßenrennen? Was zum Teufel ist das jetzt? Expandables für Arme?


orca113 schrieb:


> Da ist was dran
> 
> Gestern Jason Bourne 6,5/10
> 
> tolle Action aber storymäßig ist die Bourne Reihe nun endgültig am Ende. Wer Action mag wird Spass haben aber die ersten Filme der Reihe hatten mehr Tiefgang und waren interessanter.


Ist eben eine weitere Kuh, die gemolken werden muss.


----------



## Imperat0r (15. August 2016)

Rush Hour 8/10


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Schluss war ja speziell was für Fans der Reihe - zu denen ich nie gehört habe - und für Fans von Paul Walker (doof nur, dass die Rückblende keine Szenen aus _Running Scared_, seinem bestem Film, beinhaltet)
> Aber das war ja nicht das Problem, das Problem ist, wie aufgeblasen und übertrieben das Franchise mittlerweile ist. Ich sag' nur The Rock mit der Minigun.
> Ich dachte immer, in der Reihe ginge es um illegale Straßenrennen? Was zum Teufel ist das jetzt? Expandables für Arme?



Du kennst das Prinzip mit dem Höher, Schneller, Weiter? 
Das trifft hier zu. Es geht schon lange nicht mehr um illegale Autorennen, das war ein netter Einstieg aber damit kannst du eine Filmreihe nicht 20 Jahre lang am Leben halten.
Und Jason Statham als Gegner ist immer nett.


----------



## Two-Face (15. August 2016)

Nur dass es mittlerweile einfach nur lächerlich ist.
Wenn ich einen - absichtlich - aufgeblasenen Actionfilm haben will, gucke ich mir die _Expendables_ an.
Mit Fast and Furious dagegen hätte man gut und gerne aufhören können, bevor es so wurde wie jetzt. Allgemein ist mir nicht schlüssig, wie der letzte Teil so gute Kritiken absahnen konnte, in meinen Augen der letzte Müll.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. August 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geht das Licht bei dir automatisch an, wenn du dir Tür öffnest?



Spielst du auf eine Gefängniszelle an?  Wenn ja, dann nein, das Licht geht nicht von alleine an 
Aber der Umzug in größere Gefilde ist schon im Gange 

Heute Abend gehts in den neuen Bourne-Film.
Wundert mich, dass hier noch keiner was dazu geschrieben hat. Ich bin mal gespannt.
Die Kritiken waren ja doch eher durchwachsen, wenn man das mal so sagen darf.


----------



## orca113 (15. August 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Spielst du auf eine Gefängniszelle an?  Wenn ja, dann nein, das Licht geht nicht von alleine an
> Aber der Umzug in größere Gefilde ist schon im Gange
> 
> Heute Abend gehts in den neuen Bourne-Film.
> ...



Schau mal mein Posting #7678


----------



## T'PAU (15. August 2016)

Das Leben des Brian 5/10

Hab den irgendwie besser in Erinnerung. Klar hat einige gute Gags, ist aber streckenweise doch eher albern.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Heute Abend gehts in den neuen Bourne-Film.
> Wundert mich, dass hier noch keiner was dazu geschrieben hat. Ich bin mal gespannt.
> Die Kritiken waren ja doch eher durchwachsen, wenn man das mal so sagen darf.



Die Story ist ja auch schon erzählt, aber einen weiteren Teil geht ja immer, gerade wenn die Einnahmen stimmen.
Daher gibt es auch noch einen Bourne Film mit Jeremy Renner. 
Und Fast Furious wird auch noch weiter gehen. Angeblich 10 Teile oder so. 
Stört mich aber nicht, nehme ich so mit wie den nächsten X-Men Film.
Oder einen weiteren Transformers.


----------



## Rolk (15. August 2016)

Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht

8/10

Für den Filmolymp reicht es nicht ganz, aber ich war doch positiv überrascht das es weder ein Kinderfilm, noch stumpfsinniger Action BummBumm Kracher für 16-Jährige oder ein halber Kriegsfilm geworden ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2016)

Closer to God - Frankensteins Kinder


----------



## Dustin91 (15. August 2016)

So. Komme vom neuen Bourne. Ich denke ne solide 7,5/10 ist verdient.


Spoiler



Action war etwas zu übertrieben (zumindest am Ende), Alicia Vikander bzw. ihre Rolle ist zu jung, alsdass sie in echt so eine Verantwortung bekommen würde und das Gewackel war mir etwas zu viel.
Im 3. Teil war das Maß an Wackelkamera noch im Rahmen, aber dieses Mal war es ein wenig over the top. Und wieso so viele am Ende rummeckern, verstehe ich nicht. Ich fand das gut.


----------



## Imperat0r (16. August 2016)

erschütternde wahrheit 8/10

Interessanter Film, der zeigt, dass es wie immer nur ums Geld geht und die demostriert die Macht von Organisationen wie die NFL.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

Ein Zombie hing am Glockenseil


----------



## Deimos (16. August 2016)

Batman vs. Superman
5/10

Bin enttäuscht von dem Streifen. Die Darsteller sind in Ordnung, aber einen Spannungsbogen gibts imo nicht wirklich. Hat einige Längen. Nicht empfehlenswert imo.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (16. August 2016)

Normale oder lange Fassung gesehen? Finde ja, der kommt erst in der langen Fassung wirklich zur Geltung, da die halbe Stunde Material so einiges deutlicher zeigt und vor allen Dingen auch nachvollziehbarer (Batmans Motivation uvm.).


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2016)

Ging mir bei den Film genauso.  War im Kino drin. Erst in der letzten Stunde fand ich hat er richtig Fahrt aufgenommen und ich war auch froh das er dann vorbei war.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die längere Version positive Wirkung da drauf hat, wenn der Film sich eh schon so zieht.
Aber irgendwann hole ich ihn mir auch auf Bluray wenn er  günstiger ist.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (16. August 2016)

The Cabin in the Woods


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2016)

Jack und die Legende der Riesenranke - Eine hanftastische Reise


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2016)

Ich war auf vielfachen Wunsch einer einzelnen person letztens im CineStar in "PETS".
Der Film ist tatsächlich ganz lustig aber mal ehrlich - 6 Leute im Kinosaal und dann 35 Minuten Vorschau und Werbung zeigen?
Booaahhhhh...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. August 2016)

Deswegen geh ich fast gar nicht mehr ins Kino, sondern warte auf den...äh, BluRay-Release


----------



## Two-Face (16. August 2016)

Kino?
Hmm, mal überlegen... 
der letzte Film, den ich darin gesehen habe, war die letzte STAR-WARS-Episode.
(...und ähm nein, damit ist nicht dieser Pseudo-SW-Disney-Verschnitt vom letzten Jahr gemeint.)


----------



## Klinge Xtream (17. August 2016)

Ein paar Vorträge von Robert Stein auf Stein-ZeitTV (Youtube).
Sollte jeder mal gesehen haben, selbst wenn er/sie es dann als Humbug bezeichnet und sich weiter der Illusion hingibt, die uns gesponnen wird.

Edit: Robert Stein beschäftigt sich mit Verschwörungsaufdeckung, anders gesagt mit Wahrheitsfindung.
Im Grunde geht er auf viele Dinge ein, die "falsch" laufen.


----------



## Cleriker (17. August 2016)

Vielleicht erklärst du mal womit er sich beschäftigt...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2016)

Eaters - Sie kommen und werden dich fressen


----------



## apfelinerin (18. August 2016)

Kokowääh  ❤


----------



## Ferix2x (18. August 2016)

Kuch Kuch Hota Hai (Bollywood, 1998) Toller Film 10/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. August 2016)

7/10 Dark in the Night

Netter Grusel/Monster Film


----------



## Cleriker (18. August 2016)

Gestern im TV entdeckt:
Dämon - trau keiner Seele
Könnte ihn leider nicht bis zum Ende schauen, weil ich noch verabredet war, aber was ich sah, war spannend und interessant gemacht. Die Kameraführung geht stellenweise jedoch tierisch auf die Nerven.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. August 2016)

Schutzengel. 
6/10. Teilweise echt viel zu viel Geballer.


----------



## Imperat0r (18. August 2016)

Batman Begins


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2016)

Didi auf vollen Touren


----------



## Two-Face (18. August 2016)

_The Room_

Das klingt jetzt vielleicht 'n bissl grotesk, denn die immerhin 30€ die ich für 'ne Import-DVD dieses "Machwerks" ausgegeben habe, haben sich irgendwie gelohnt.
"YOU'RE TEARING ME APART LISA!!!" - einfach nur göttlich, das muss man gesehen haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2016)

Love Is All You Need


----------



## Phoenix2lux (18. August 2016)

2 GUNS!
10/10


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2016)

Vaterfreuden 10/10 
Sehr cooler Film.


----------



## Gr4m4tik (19. August 2016)

Harry Potter


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2016)

Freelancers: 5/10


----------



## Imperat0r (19. August 2016)

batman vs superman 3/10 
hat mich jetzt nicht so vom Hocker gehauen


----------



## Kindercola (19. August 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Vaterfreuden 10/10
> Sehr cooler Film.



den durfte ich gefühlte 10000x schon gucken dank meiner Freundin ^^ die finden den auch echt gut


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. August 2016)

Lass dir aber bloss nicht die Eier abbeissen 
1 ½ Ritter auf der Suche nach der herzzerreissenden Herzelinde oder so 8/10


----------



## azzih (19. August 2016)

War letzte Woche in diesem neuen Star Trek Film. Kann man sich antun, geht man nicht rein verpasst man aber auch nix (5/10)

Achja war auch in diesem neuen Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Im Grunde gleiche Geschichte, okay aber wirklich nix Spannendes (5/10)


----------



## T'PAU (19. August 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Kino?
> Hmm, mal überlegen...
> der letzte Film, den ich darin gesehen habe, war die letzte STAR-WARS-Episode.
> (...und ähm nein, damit ist nicht dieser Pseudo-SW-Disney-Verschnitt vom letzten Jahr gemeint.)


Krasser Zufall, das war auch mein letzter Kino-Besuch (2005)! 

The Crow (Die Krähe) 8/10


----------



## Gothic1806 (19. August 2016)

Drei Engel für Charlie ... Ohh wie süß ...😉


----------



## Stryke7 (19. August 2016)

Hab diese Woche Jason Bourne und Suicide Squad gesehen.

Beide irgendwie nur so mäßig gut.

Bourne ist mir zu actionlasting geworden. Die Signatur der ersten drei Filme war gerade, dass Action realistisch wirkte und maßvoll eingesetzt wurde, unterbrochen von vielen ruhigeren storytreibenden Sequenzen. Das ist hier deutlich verloren gegangen. Man hat offenbar versucht überall noch eins drauf zu setzen, und dabei irgendwie die Seele der Serie verloren. 

Suicide Squad ...   Alle meckern über die miese Charakterentwicklung, dabei fand ich die sogar noch besser gelungen als ich gedacht hatte. Zumindest bei manchen Figuren. 
Die Romanze zwischen Harley/Harleen und dem Joker war klasse   (oder war ich einfach nur geblendet von Margot Robbies Erscheinung?)
Die Story fängt eigentlich vielversprechend an, stürzt dann aber ins Bodenlose. Seinen Kopf sollte man da besser abschalten, sonst tut das einfach nur weh ...

Edit:  Ach ja, die Synchro von Suicide Squad war im Film genauso grauenvoll schlecht wie nach dem ersten Trailer befürchtet.  Den werde ich mir später nochmal auf englisch anschauen müssen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2016)

After Eden - Film 2015 - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## -Chefkoch- (20. August 2016)

Into the Storm


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. August 2016)

Suicide Squad - 6/10

Abwechselnd lustig, langweilig, merkwürdig, spannend, albern, cool. Generell viel zu wenig düster und brutal. Da hätte man gerade bei den Charakteren deutlich mehr rausholen können.


----------



## GatoTiger (20. August 2016)

Sexcoach


----------



## JaniZz (20. August 2016)

The Equalizer 10/10 
Einer der besten Action Filme


----------



## Klinge Xtream (20. August 2016)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> erschütternde wahrheit 8/10
> 
> Interessanter Film, der zeigt, dass es wie immer nur ums Geld geht und die demostriert die Macht von Organisationen wie die NFL.



So sieht es leider aus und ich würde es gern noch etwas genauer beschreiben.
Es geht einfach um den Machterhalt (in dem Fall der NFL) ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Das Spielgeld ist nur eines der Machtinstrumente.


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2016)

Kite - Engel der Rache: 5/10
The Losers: 6/10


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. August 2016)

Wo ist Fred? 
10/10... Es hat mich teilweise gekugelt vor lachen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2016)

Survivor


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2016)

R.I.P.D : 7/10
The Worlds End: 7/10

Ich fand beide Filme ganz unterhaltsam. Warum "R.I.P.D." bei IMDB (und anderen Seiten) so schlecht abgeschnitten hat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ok, die Ideen waren nicht wirklich neu, kam einen fast wie "Men in Black" vor, aber dennoch ganz witzig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2016)

Karate Tiger 3


----------



## Klinge Xtream (21. August 2016)

American Sniper 7/10
Man erzeuge durch ein Ereignis (WTC) Wut in den Bürgern, welche (wenn sie patriotisch genug sind) gegen die ach so "bösen" in den Krieg ziehen.
Gut dass man was unternimmt wenn die Welt mal wieder vom Frieden bedroht ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2016)

Das grenzt an Liebe


----------



## Rolk (22. August 2016)

Layer Cake

7/10


----------



## Imperat0r (22. August 2016)

Die Unfassbaren 2  7/10


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2016)

Enders Game: 7/10
Conjuring: 7 /10


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. August 2016)

2012: 9/10

.. so wird die Welt hoffentlich nicht untergehen


----------



## Two-Face (22. August 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> 2012: 9/10


2009 war der Film einfach nur beschissen, nach 2012 kann man wenigstens als unfreiwillige Komödie drüber lachen.


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. August 2016)

Ich fand \ find 2012 toll auch 9\10 von mir .


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2016)

2012 und der Tag an dem die Erde stillstand, waren die bisher polarisierensten Filme in Bezug auf die Wertung, in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Die einen finden Sie schlecht, die anderen richtig gut. Echt komisch, da sie sich sonst fast immer einig sind/waren.


----------



## Gothic1806 (22. August 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> 2012 und der Tag an dem die Erde stillstand, waren die bisher polarisierensten Filme in Bezug auf die Wertung, in meinem Bekanntenkreis. Die einen finden Sie schlecht, die anderen richtig gut. Echt komisch, da sie sich sonst fast immer einig sind/waren.




Der Tag an dem die Erde stillstand ...
Von mir ne 5\10 so hoch aber nur wegen Keanu Reeves ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2016)

Falling Down – Ein ganz normaler Tag


----------



## Dustin91 (22. August 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Falling Down – Ein ganz normaler Tag



Solche Tage habe ich auch manchmal


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Solche Tage habe ich auch manchmal



Nicht nur du


----------



## Cleriker (22. August 2016)

Ihr seid nicht allein.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 2009 war der Film einfach nur beschissen, nach 2012 kann man wenigstens als unfreiwillige Komödie drüber lachen.



Ist 2012 nicht der Film, der zu den dümmsten Film Physik Movies gehört? 
Wo also die physikalische Logik komplett über den Haufen geworfen wird.
Ich weiß, dass The Core da auch rein gehört.


----------



## Two-Face (22. August 2016)

_2012_ ist in absolut jeder Hinsicht dumm, sogar die Effekte sind es.
Ich weiß noch, als dort Rom zum Sandwich umgeklappt wurde, die Spezialeffekte wirkten da so dermaßen hingeklatscht (geschweige denn von der Möglichkeit, dass der italienische Ministerpräsident eine Anspielung auf Berlusconi sein könnte) dass ich mich bis heute frage, wie Emmerich da noch guten Gewissens nachts schlafen konnte.


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> dass ich mich bis heute frage, wie Emmerich da noch guten Gewissens nachts schlafen konnte.



Er hat das Einspielergebnis gesehen und Dollarzeichen gekriegt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. August 2016)

Nur die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde ist noch schlechter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2016)

Hacksaw Ridge


----------



## marcus022 (23. August 2016)

The First Avenger - Civil War 7/7 

Ungewöhnlicher Tiefgang und einige Überraschungen ala



Spoiler



Spiderman, das sie den integrieren, geil. Und der Typ der seine Größe verändern kann ist der Hammer. Als der in Stark´s "Anzug" schlüpft und da alle Kabel herauszieht . 
Auch das sie so viele neue Charaktere bringen hat mich überrascht.


 Ich hatte es nicht für möglich gehalten das ich dem Film volle Punktzahl gebe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2016)

Nikita http://www.moviepilot.de/movies/nikita-2


----------



## -Chefkoch- (23. August 2016)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Red-Hood (24. August 2016)

Le mepris

10/10 Meisterwerk und Klassiker


----------



## Imperat0r (24. August 2016)

Kill the messenger 8/10


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2016)

Pan´s Labyrinth: 8/10


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> The First Avenger - Civil War 7/7
> 
> Ungewöhnlicher Tiefgang und einige Überraschungen ala
> 
> ...



Du meinst Ant Man. Der ist geil.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2016)

Mr. Collins zweiter Frühling


----------



## Imperat0r (25. August 2016)

Selfmade-Dad - Not macht erfinderisch 1/10 

Normalerweise sind Filme mit kevin spacey immer sehr gut, aber dieser Film ist echt albern und eine qual anzusehen.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (25. August 2016)

Meiner Frau zuliebe die Divergent Reihe. 6/10 
Tribute im anderen Gewand. Durchaus sehenswert aber Allegiant war jetzt nicht mehr so  der Reisser. 
Und heute in voller Vorfreude Expendables 1 bis 3. Für mich 9/10 für meine Frau -100/10 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. August 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> The First Avenger - Civil War 7/7
> 
> Ungewöhnlicher Tiefgang und einige Überraschungen ala
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich "Avengers - Age of Ultron" superlangweilig fand, hat mit "Civil War" auch sehr positiv überrascht! 

@T: 

Dracula Untold - 2 von 5 möglichen Pizzas

Handlung: hätte man auch in 45 Minuten durchspielen können und wäre immer noch sehr dünn gewesen.
Special Effects: Sind in Ordnung
Schauspielerische Leistungen: Bitte was? 
Setting und Ausstattung: etwa so "historisch" wie bei "Vikings"
Flair: schlechter Versuch, "Herr der Ringe", "Van Helsing", "Prince of Persia" und "Troja" zu kombinieren. Einzig zwei, drei Szenen, die sich an der Bildsprache von "Bram Stoker's Dracula" orientiert haben, waren nett.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (25. August 2016)

Olympus has fallen

Optimale Action Unterhaltung


----------



## marcus022 (26. August 2016)

Der Richter - Recht oder Ehre 6/7

Ist halt ein ziemlich trockenes Drama. Zur Mitte hin hätte ich ihm 2/7 gegeben. Zum Ende hin 5/7 und am Ende dachte ich, wow, ein wirklich gelungener Abschluss. Dafür gibts nen extra Punkt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2016)

Batman mit Michael Keaton


----------



## Cleriker (27. August 2016)

Von VHS?


----------



## marcus022 (27. August 2016)

Lief in der Glotze.

edit: okay, habe mich übers Ohr hauen lassen zumal ich gar nicht angesprochen war. Habe ein Talent dafür..


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Von VHS?


Den Film gibt's doch auch längst auf Blu-Ray.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Von VHS?



VHS?


----------



## marcus022 (27. August 2016)

Ich denke er wollte etwas sticheln weil der Film doch so alt ist. Übrigens ja genau den meinte ich Tresh. 

London has Fallen 1/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2016)

Gesetz der Rache


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (28. August 2016)

Who am I

Gar nicht so übel, hatte Schlimmeres erwartet. 

Die Schlußszene habe ich allerdings nicht ganz verstanden. Warum hat die Frau so verwirrt geschaut, bzw warum dann plötzlich die "Erleuchtung"?


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2016)

Romeo must die: 7/10


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. August 2016)

Hardcore Heny

Richtig geil 8/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (28. August 2016)

London has fallen

Fällt etwas gegen Olympus has fallen ab, ist aber immernoch spaßig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2016)

Jason Bourne 8/10


----------



## T'PAU (28. August 2016)

Maze Runner - Die Auserwählten im Labyrinth 7/10
Maze Runner - Die Auserwählten in der Brandwüste 6/10

Der zweite Teil gleitet mir zu sehr Richtung Zombie-Horror ala Z-Nation ab. Bin trotzdem auf den dritten Teil gespannt.


----------



## clown44 (28. August 2016)

13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi 9/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (29. August 2016)

Thor: The Dark Kingdom

8/10


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2016)

Maze Runner: 7/10
300: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2016)

Elliot, der Drache


----------



## Rolk (29. August 2016)

Was Frauen wollen

9/10


----------



## Imperat0r (29. August 2016)

Master & Commander 8/10


----------



## T'PAU (29. August 2016)

Mars Attacks! 9/10

Ich find den einfach Kult! "Naak naaak!"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2016)

Der letzte Countdown


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2016)

Battleship 6/10
Inglourious Basterds 8/10


----------



## Imperat0r (30. August 2016)

django unchained 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2016)

Dark Touch


----------



## clown44 (30. August 2016)

Jason Bourne 9/10


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2016)

Hot Fuzz 6,5/10


----------



## marcus022 (31. August 2016)

The Drop 4/7



Spoiler



Etwas in die Länge gezogen und das Ende endet dann einfach viel zu schnell


----------



## robbe (31. August 2016)

The First Avenger: Civil War   7/10

Soweit ganz gut, aber diese "Superhelde spalten sich in 2 Lager und kloppen sich gegenseitig die Köppe ein"- Sache gefällt mir nicht so richtig. Und das grade Iron Man sich von der Regierung kontrollieren lassen will, passt irgendwie garnicht.


----------



## Imperat0r (31. August 2016)

Inception 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2016)

Indiana Jones Teil 2


----------



## Imperat0r (1. September 2016)

lucy  2/10


----------



## MrSonii (1. September 2016)

Jason Bourne 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2016)

Auf der Jagd nach dem Juwel vom Nil


----------



## Cleriker (2. September 2016)

Robocop (2014) 6/10


----------



## marcus022 (3. September 2016)

Terminator Genisys 4/7


----------



## orca113 (3. September 2016)

Resident Evil 1 

8/10 -> Kult[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2016)

Rache - Bound to Vengeance


----------



## Klinge Xtream (5. September 2016)

Rampage 7/10
Rampage 2 - Capital Punishment 8/10

Erfrischend anders gegenüber dem was Hollywood so alles in Massen aussch****... ähm an den Mann bringen will.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (5. September 2016)

Captain America The Winter Soldier 10/10

Bisher der bester Marvel Film


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2016)

Hitch: Der Date Doktor - 7/10
300: Rise of an Empire -  8/10


----------



## Dustin91 (5. September 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Captain America The Winter Soldier 10/10
> 
> Bisher der bester Marvel Film



Ja man. Den Film habe ich auch hart gefeiert 

Crazy, Stupid, Love. 8/10. Ich mag solche Schnulzen ja total


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2016)

I Saw the Light


----------



## orca113 (5. September 2016)

The Purge (2) - Anarchy

Geil 

8/10 freu mich auf 3


----------



## marcus022 (6. September 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Captain America The Winter Soldier 10/10


Ich fand den auch gut. Zu "Civil War" will ich nichts sagen, nichtmal ob der gut ist^^ Übrigens er meinte "Return of the First Avenger", so hieß der bei uns.


----------



## Dustin91 (6. September 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Übrigens er meinte "Return of the First Avenger", so hieß der bei uns.



Das finde ich einfach eh so sinnlos. Da sucht man für D etc. einen neuen Namen, aber dann ist der genauso Englisch wie der erste Name, da kann man es auch gleich bleiben lassen. Einfach völlig sinnlos!
Und ich finde auch, dass Winter Soldier der beste Marvel-Film ist. War richtig geflasht, als ich den damals gesehen habe, weil der so geil war


----------



## Leob12 (7. September 2016)

Headhunters, ganz nett, hatte kaum Erwartungen u d wurde dahingehend doch positiv überrascht. 
6,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2016)

Bube, Dame, König, grAS


----------



## MOD6699 (7. September 2016)

Jason Bourne - 6/10 letzlich nicht viel hängengeblieben vom Film. Viel Gelaber um nichts.


----------



## marcus022 (8. September 2016)

Love and other Drugs 4+/7

Ja ich habe einen Liebesfilm geguckt ich gebs zu und er hat mir ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2016)

Der Dritte im Hinterhalt


----------



## -Chefkoch- (8. September 2016)

Marvel's Agent of S.H.I.E.L.D. Season One

7/10


----------



## Meroveus (8. September 2016)

Trainspotting - Neue Helden 9/10


----------



## Imperat0r (8. September 2016)

187    9/10


----------



## Red-Hood (9. September 2016)

Die Schlange im Schatten des Adlers


----------



## Cleriker (9. September 2016)

Bei mir war es vor einander Tagen der "Meister aller Klassen" 9/10. An der ein oder anderen Stelle etwas zu komisch, sonst aber Klasse.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte hier mal an den legendären Regisseur Sam Peckinpah (1925-1984) erinnern, den "Picasso of Violence". Oftmals angefeindet wegen seiner ausufernden Darstellung von Gewalt, ist es doch niemals die pure Lust an sinnlos dargestellter Gewalt um der Gewalt willens, sondern immer auch ein Blick auf die Gewalt, die in uns allen innewohnt und sich ihren Weg an die Oberfläche bahnt, wenn man sie frei lässt oder die Umstände es erfordern.

1969 brachte er THE WILD BUNCH in die Kinos, den bis dato, und auch heute noch, gewalttätigsten Western aller Zeiten. Anders als früher mit sauberen, strahlenden Helden der Pionierzeit, wie sie John Wayne verkörperte, sah man hier die schmutzige und hässliche Seite. Direkt zu Beginn wird klar gemacht, wo der Weg hinführen wird, wenn der desillusionierte Pike Bishop (der großartige William Holden - Die Brücke am Kwai) und seine Bande gestrauchelter Ex-Militärs für ihren nächsten Banküberfall in einem verschlafenen Nest die bigotte Stille in einer unvergleichlich inszenierten Szene aus Blei in Verbindung mit einem Fenster (viel Glas, ihr wisst schon) und Zeitlupe zerbricht.

Die Marschrichtung ist klar: In einer Welt, in der sich Gewalt nur mit Gegengewalt einen Weg erobern kann, werden Pike und seine Bande untergehen müssen.
Und dieser Weg ins Ende lässt dem geneigten Zuschauer bis heute die Augen überquellen, denn so wie Peckinpah hier am Ende alles buchstäblich zerfetzen lässt, gab es in dieser Intensität, diesem meisterhaften Level aus Zeitlupe, Schnitt, Choreografie und Sogwirkung noch nie zuvor - und auch danach nur noch eher selten.

Zum Schluss dieses zeitlosen Meisterwerkes, wenn die Sonne trügerisch scheint und sanfte Klänge ertönen, bleibt nur die Erkenntnis: Amerika ist ein zutiefst gespaltenes Land, in dem man entweder alles erreicht oder alles verliert, wenn man seinen Platz nicht mehr zu finden weiß. Eigentlich nicht nur in Amerika, aber dies ist ein anderes Thema.

===

1971 brachte STRAW DOGS - WER GEWALT SÄT, einen beunruhigenden Blick wie sich die Gewalt in den Alltag normaler Menschen bricht. Wenn Dustin Hoffman gegen degenerierte Landstrolche zurück schlägt, dann ertappt man sich auch immer dabei, dass das, also seine Figur, man auch selbst sein könnte. In bester "Home Invasion" Manier wird die Spannungsschraube kontinuierlich angezogen und hält insbesondere im Schlussteil so einige drastische Momente parat.

===

1972 kam THE GETAWAY mit dem unvergessenen "Man of Cool", Steve McQueen und der supersüßen Ali MacGraw als Gangsterpärchen in die Kinos und schockte erneut mit seiner drastischen Darstellung von Gewalt, aber vor allen Dingen der Nichtbestrafung eines gegen den Staat und seine Gesetze handelnden Pärchens. Eine, für Peckinpah Verhältnisse, schon fast leichtmütige Ballade, in der Neuzeit spielend, die stets unverhohlen aufzeigt, bei wem Sams Herz hing: Bei den Outsidern. Und damit auch bei mir.

===

Beenden werde ich mit PAT GARRETT JAGT BILLY THE KID, 1973 startend, in welchem James Coburn als Pat Garrett hinter Kris Kristofferson als Billy the Kid hinterher jagt. Nahm Peckinpah in THE WILD BUNCH sein geliebtes Amerika noch auseinander, so zeigt er sich hier versöhnlicher, wenngleich auch hier, in vielen Momenten wunderschön ästhetisch nur über Bilder und die Musik transportiert, immer auch die Sehnsucht nach einer Welt ohne die Menschen auseinander zerreißende Gewalt mitschwingt. Doch auch hier findet niemand seinen Frieden, niemand sein Glück von langer Dauer. Wenn man am Anfang in einer Parallelmontage, und, davon muss ich immer wieder schwärmen, großartiger Zeitlupen, Pat Garretts Erschießung durch Billy loyal ergebene Henchmen sieht, untermalt von Bob Dylans unsterblichem "Knockin' on Heaven's Door", dann ist es wie der letzte Tropfen eines guten Jahrgangs: Voller Wehmut.

In diesem Sinne: "The end of a picture is always an end of a life."


----------



## marcus022 (9. September 2016)

The Getaway ist wahrlich ein toller Film und  





Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> der supersüßen Ali MacGraw


 oh ja. 

Die Anderen sind notiert..


----------



## -Chefkoch- (10. September 2016)

Hot Shots 1 und Hot Fuzz

Beide einfach sehr lustig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2016)

Mechanic 2: Resurrection 8/10


----------



## OField (13. September 2016)

Gravity

Obwohl keine relevante Story, fängt er die bedrohliche Atmosphäre  des Weltalls sehr gut ein. 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2016)

Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle mal wieder


----------



## labernet (13. September 2016)

The Last Samurai

7/10


----------



## Cleriker (13. September 2016)

Für eine Handvoll Dollar 10/10


----------



## T'PAU (14. September 2016)

Der Marsianer 8/10

Wissenschaftlich natürlich ziemlich hanebüchen (nach heutigem Stand der Technik) aber trotzdem sehenswert imho!


----------



## marcus022 (14. September 2016)

Das Bourne Vermächtnis 5/7

Ich habe ihn das zweite Mal gesehen. Bis zum Finale hat er mir doch gut gefallen was komisch ist weil ich beim ersten Mal schauen enttäuscht war. Lag vielleicht daran das ich Jeremy Renner zuerst nicht mochte. 
Jedenfalls hat sich das seit "The Messenger" geändert.


----------



## Dustin91 (14. September 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Das Bourne Vermächtnis 5/7
> 
> Ich habe ihn das zweite Mal gesehen. Bis zum Finale hat er mir doch gut gefallen was komisch ist weil ich beim ersten Mal schauen enttäuscht war. Lag vielleicht daran das ich Jeremy Renner zuerst nicht mochte.
> Jedenfalls hat sich das seit "The Messenger" geändert.



Du meinst wohl Kill The Messenger  The Messenger ist mit Ben Foster und Woody Harrelson. Der ist übrigens auch grandios der Film. Würde 9/10 geben.


----------



## marcus022 (14. September 2016)

Korrekt, danke  ich habe ihn hier bewertet mit 6/7 glaube. Mindestens 5


----------



## Two-Face (14. September 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Lag vielleicht daran das ich Jeremy Renner zuerst nicht mochte.
> Jedenfalls hat sich das seit "The Messenger" geändert.


Lag vielleicht eher daran, dass der Film selber einfach nicht zu mögen ist.
Jeremy Renner war doch in Hurt Locker hervorragend.


----------



## marcus022 (14. September 2016)

Der Film war 2008 nicht auf meinem Schirm. Ist vermerkt. Zum Vierten von Bourne. Für einen vierten Teil gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jeremy Renner war doch in Hurt Locker hervorragend.



Ich kenne ihn nur mit Pfeil un Bogen.
Spielt er nicht Arrow?


----------



## Two-Face (14. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne ihn nur mit Pfeil un Bogen.
> Spielt er nicht Arrow?


Also für den hat er keine Oscar-Nominierung gekriegt, so weit ich weiß.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2016)

Angry Birds - Der Film


----------



## Klinge Xtream (15. September 2016)

Rampage 3 - President down 8/10

Was Herr Boll da mit wenig Budget bringt find ich schon beachtlich.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (15. September 2016)

Lethal Weapon 1

Grundsolider 80er Jahre Actionfilm 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2016)

Kap der Angst


----------



## -Chefkoch- (18. September 2016)

Narcos Season Two

10/10


----------



## sergiobergermann (18. September 2016)

X-Men Erste Teil


----------



## Cleriker (18. September 2016)

Superstau 6/10 Alt, aber sympatisch. Wer von euch kennt sowas noch? Kann man sich heute gar nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (18. September 2016)

Faust (2011)  7/10

Irgendwie verstörend und dennoch unterhaltsam.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2016)

The Ward von John Carpenter


----------



## marcus022 (18. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Superstau 6/10


Klar man. War kein Meisterwerk aber doch ein guter Film ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2016)

Transporter – The Mission


----------



## Red-Hood (18. September 2016)

Die ersten 3 Folgen Ash vs Evil Dead

Hui, das ist wesentlich unterhaltsamer als The Walking Dead. Leider sind die Folgen etwas kurz.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. September 2016)

X-Men Apocalypse: 5/10

Insgesamt sehr enttäuschend. Drei Viertel des Films passiert quasi nichts. Dann gibts einen halbwegs nett anzusehenden Endkampf, dem jedoch jegliche Spannung fehlt. Aus den meisten Helden wird kaum etwas gemacht und der Bösewicht hätte ruhig noch ein bisschen böser und v.a. am Ende deutlich zäher sein können.


----------



## HunterD22 (19. September 2016)

"Ex_Machina" von "Alex Garland"

8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2016)

Mississippi-Express


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2016)

Am Samstag:

zuerst Hostage - Entführt 8/10 ein Top Film mit guter Action und sehr viel Spannung. Hätte ne 10 geben können aber dem Film geht zwischenzeitlich mal die Luft aus.

danach Shooter mit Mark Wahlberg 8/10 ebenfalls gute Action und tolle Inszenierung. Insgesamt ein Top Popcorn Film. Leider fuckt mich ein wenig die amerikanische Patriotensch.... ab.



> Superstau 6/10 Alt, aber sympatisch. Wer von euch kennt sowas noch? Kann man sich heute gar nicht mehr vorstellen.



Ja habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen. Hatte aber was. Vor allem die vielen Klischees


----------



## MOD6699 (19. September 2016)

How I met your Mother - 8/10 

Ja komplett....! Erstmal merkt man deutlich an, dass die ersten 3 Staffeln das sind, was die Serie berühmt gemacht haben. Danach wurde es "schlechter". Mit dem Schluss konnte ich mich persönlich abfinden, da ich wohl einfach nur noch fertig werden wollte . Dennoch nicht so ein schlechter Qualitätsverlust wie bei The Big Bang Theory. Die Ab Staffel 7 ja nur noch schrottig sind... Keine Ahnung ob ab da die dt. Synchro so schlecht wurde oder der Scriptschreiber durch einen Affen ersetzt wurde der Alkoholiker ist... Naja. 

Auf jedenfall nach einer langen Zeit musste ich sie einmal komplett sehen und die "Crew" wächst einem durchaus ans Herz.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

Big Bang Theory ist inzwischen zu Aufgeblasen. Da spielen zu viele Leute inzwischen mit. Will keiner sehen.

Bei How I met finde ich eigentlich nur Barney gut. Man hätte sich die ganzen Staffeln sparen können, denn schon ab der 2. Folge der ersten Staffel stand fest, dass es nur um Ted und Robin geht.


----------



## Captn (19. September 2016)

Den neuen "alten" Bourne 7/10

Hat mich gut unterhalten (wenn auch teilweise etwas unlogisch, muss man sich halt drauf einlassen  ). Außerdem hat man auf die gute Musik aus den ersten Teilen zurückgegriffen .


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Big Bang Theory ist inzwischen zu Aufgeblasen. Da spielen zu viele Leute inzwischen mit. Will keiner sehen.


... und ist trotzdem immernoch unterhaltsamer, als das gesamte HIMYM-Gewäsch.


Threshold schrieb:


> Bei How I met finde ich eigentlich nur Barney gut. Man hätte sich die ganzen Staffeln sparen können, denn schon ab der 2. Folge der ersten Staffel stand fest, dass es nur um Ted und Robin geht.


Ich fand' allein schon das affige Getue mit der Zeit einfach nur lästig, ging mir schon bei _Scrubs_ irgendwann nur noch auf den Leim. Gut, dass der Kram endlich vorbei ist.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. September 2016)

Gibt viel zu viele sau coole Serien als dass ich mir mit HIMYM, BBT oder all den anderen belanglosen möchtegern-Alltags-Serien das Hirn wegschauen müsste. Besonders aktuell kommen so viele neue coole Science Fiction Serien... Dark Matter, Kill Joys, The Expanse... wahnsinn!

Dark Matter: 7/10
Kill Joys: 8/10
The Expanse: 9/10


----------



## Dustin91 (19. September 2016)

Hier geht es um Filme, nicht um Serien!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. September 2016)

Ach Gottchen Dustin... in einem vollkommen sinnlosen Offtopic Thread - zumindest empfinde ich ihn als sinnlos, wenn keinerlei Infos, Wertungen oder Gründe für die Wertungen genannt werden -  sollte es schon drin sein den Thread-Titel minimal auszuweiten und nicht penibel wortgetreu zu befolgen. Geh' dich bei einem Mod ausheulen, wenn es für dich so unerträglich ist, dass hier ab und an auch mal Serien genannt werden.


----------



## Dustin91 (19. September 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen Dustin... in einem vollkommen sinnlosen Offtopic Thread - zumindest empfinde ich ihn als sinnlos, wenn keinerlei Infos, Wertungen oder Gründe für die Wertungen genannt werden -  sollte es schon drin sein den Thread-Titel minimal auszuweiten und nicht penibel wortgetreu zu befolgen. Geh' dich bei einem Mod ausheulen, wenn es für dich so unerträglich ist, dass hier ab und an auch mal Serien genannt werden.



Ausheulen und mir unterstellen,  dass es unerträglich für mich sein soll, nur weil ich auf den Thread-Titel hingewiesen habe?
Du interpretierst aber gerne Dinge irgendwo hinein


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen Dustin... in einem vollkommen sinnlosen Offtopic Thread - zumindest empfinde ich ihn als sinnlos, wenn keinerlei Infos, Wertungen oder Gründe für die Wertungen genannt werden -  sollte es schon drin sein den Thread-Titel minimal auszuweiten und nicht penibel wortgetreu zu befolgen. Geh' dich bei einem Mod ausheulen, wenn es für dich so unerträglich ist, dass hier ab und an auch mal Serien genannt werden.


Na rate mal als was ich beispielsweise deinen Kommentar empfinde? 
Du bist nicht einmal in der Lage das Thema des threads zu verstehen und kritisierst gleichzeitig an anderer Stelle die Qualität der Artikel auf PCGH? 
Hast du inzwischen deinen Lebenslauf abgegeben, Herr anonymer Internet Irgendwer? 

btt
Mein Name ist Nobody 10/10
(muss man deiner Meinung nach auch bei einer 10/10 einzeln aufschlüsseln warum, oder bist du selbst in der Lage zu erkennen dass folglich alles gut sein muss?)


----------



## Gripschi (20. September 2016)

Summer Wars 10/10 

Ist eine Manga Verfilmung, die sehr gut zeigt was passieren kann wenn alles übers Internet läuft. 
Dazu einfach ein Tolles drumherum.

Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme

Enders Game 8/10

Da ich das Buch kenn, ist der Film noch immer Top aber einige Stellen wurden falsch umgesetzt.

Zum Beispiel das Ender nie Verlor im Buch, keine einzige Schlacht. Im Film jedoch eine Verlor.

Zum andren wie die Flotte geführt wurde war im Buch auch anders.
Wobei die vom Film auch gut umgestezt war.

Dazu fehlt hier und da Tiefe.

Insgesamt aber Jammern auf Hohem Niveau.


----------



## marcus022 (20. September 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> wenn keinerlei Wertungen genannt werden


Ja das nervt mich hier an einigen. Einfach nur Film hingeklatscht das wars. Aber da liegt/lag es am  Threadersteller. Insofern macht hier auch niemand etwas falsch wenn  er/sie es nich macht.


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2016)

Das Werten bestimmter Eigenschaften finde ich stellenweise schwierig. Ich bin beispielsweise großer Fan von DTS. Habe ich die Wahl zwischen DTS und DD, bevorzuge ich erstes. Ist entweder Einbildung, oder es liegt an der Anlage, oder was weiß ich. Ist jedenfalls so. Sollte ich jetzt bei jedem Film mit DD einen Punkt abziehen? 

Wie bewertet man Klassiker? Ist das Original die Bewertung, oder ist eine remastered Edition besser? 

Das sind Dinge die Jeder anders wahrnimmt. Deshalb finde ich eine einfache Wertung hier angebrachter. Mich als Leser interessiert innersten Linie doch ob ein Film von vielen als sehenswert eingestuft wird und nicht warum.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. September 2016)

Zudem gibt es genügend ausführliche Filmreviews im Netz. Warum sollte man hier nun  erläutern wieso Schauspieler XY seine Rolle gut spielt? Ich hab diesen Thread immer mehr als Ideengeber gesehen. Evtl. habt ihr Recht wenn es um Genre geht. Aber es muss ja nicht gleich der ganze Film zerlegt werden.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das Werten bestimmter Eigenschaften finde ich stellenweise schwierig. Ich bin beispielsweise großer Fan von DTS. Habe ich die Wahl zwischen DTS und DD, bevorzuge ich erstes. Ist entweder Einbildung, oder es liegt an der Anlage, oder was weiß ich. Ist jedenfalls so. Sollte ich jetzt bei jedem Film mit DD einen Punkt abziehen?



Für mich ist DTS einfach nur lauter, aber einen qualitativen Unterschied merke ich nicht.
Und Lauter kann ich auch am Regler machen.


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2016)

Das empfinde ich anders. Gerade helle Geräusche wie Klirren, elektrische Töne und Frauenstimmen klingen für mich klarer. Irgendwie eindringlicher.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. September 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Na rate mal als was ich beispielsweise deinen Kommentar empfinde?
> Du bist nicht einmal in der Lage das Thema des threads zu verstehen und  kritisierst gleichzeitig an anderer Stelle die Qualität der Artikel auf  PCGH?
> Hast du inzwischen deinen Lebenslauf abgegeben, Herr anonymer Internet Irgendwer?
> 
> ...



Halt bitte mal ein bisschen den Ball auf persönlicher Ebene flach. Wenn hier nicht mal 2 Worte zu einem Film genannt werden können, ist der Thread absolut nutzlos. Es geht nicht um 10 seitige Reviews, aber eine Wertung und vielleicht 2 Sätze dazu, wie diese Wertung zustande kam, kann man wohl schreiben oder was man besonders gut oder schlecht fand, sodass die Beiträge hier tatsächlich irgendeinen Sinn außer dem reinen Steigern der Forenbeitragsanzahl hat. Ist das allen Ernstes zu viel verlangt? Wenn du nur deine Forenbeitragsanzahl erhöhen möchtest, mach das doch in Threads, in denen das Thema nicht mal das Potential für irgendeinen Mehrwert hat. Ein Forum ist zum gegenseitigen Austausch da. Da könnte man sich vielleicht auch minimal bemühen, sich tatsächlich auszutauschen anstatt einfach nur irgendwas hinzurotzen.
Wenn bspw. du ein Soundliebhaber bist, kann man doch schreiben, dass Film XY dies und jenes im Sounddesign besonders toll macht oder eben nicht. Das wäre für die anderen Nutzer ein echter Mehrwert. Ansonsten kann ich hier auch einfach eine Liste aller Filme reinkopieren und dann den Thread schließen, weil ja nichts mehr kommen kann. Verstehst du denn diese Kritik nicht?
Bei deinem Extrem-Beispiel könnte man schreiben, was den Film denn so perfekt macht, oder was er so viel besser als andere Filme des Genres macht. Oder einen speziellen Punkt, der einen besonders gut unterhalten hat rauspicken. Wobei eine 10/10 natürlich selbst schon eine gewisse Aussagekraft hat. Bei allen Werten jenseits der Skalapole ist dies aber wohl nicht so, oder?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das Werten bestimmter Eigenschaften finde ich stellenweise schwierig. Ich bin beispielsweise großer Fan von DTS. Habe ich die Wahl zwischen DTS und DD, bevorzuge ich erstes. Ist entweder Einbildung, oder es liegt an der Anlage, oder was weiß ich. Ist jedenfalls so. Sollte ich jetzt bei jedem Film mit DD einen Punkt abziehen?
> 
> Wie bewertet man Klassiker? Ist das Original die Bewertung, oder ist eine remastered Edition besser?
> 
> Das sind Dinge die Jeder anders wahrnimmt. Deshalb finde ich eine einfache Wertung hier angebrachter. Mich als Leser interessiert innersten Linie doch ob ein Film von vielen als sehenswert eingestuft wird und nicht warum.


Wie gesagt geht es mir NICHT darum, dass hier jeder seitenlange 100% objektive Kritikerrezension verfasst. Professionelle Kritiker sind wir alle nicht. Aber subjektive Empfindungen/Meinungen zu dem Film, den man gerade gesehen hat, wird man doch haben. Oder schaust du dir einen Film an und alles, was du danach im Kopf hast, ist eine einzige Zahl??? Wenn du schreibst, dass für dich als Soundliebhaber/-kenner der Sound beeindruckend war aus Grund XYZ, ist das ein Mehrwert für alle hier. Wenn man bspw. mal Lust hat, seine Anlage ordentlich auszunutzen, könnte man diesen Film in Betracht ziehen - dank dir.

Wie man bewertet, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Nur ein bisschen was dazu schreiben, die Basis für Austausch, um den es in einem Forum geht, zu schaffe, das muss doch möglich sein. Eine einfache Wertung ist ja schon mal ein (kleiner) Anfang. Selbst das gibts ja hier nicht immer.

Ob ein Film von der Masse als sehenswert betrachtet wird, wirst du hier nicht rausfinden. 1. weil hier nicht die Masse der Population reinschreibt. 2. weil hier einzelne Filme nur von ganz wenigen Usern überhaupt angeschaut werden und 3. weil das reine Anschauen - ohne eine Wertung abzugeben! - nichts darüber aussagt, ob der Film denn sehenswert ist, sondern lediglich, dass jemand ihn geschaut hat. Wir alle haben schon schlechte Filme gesehen, die würde man hier auch nennen, wenn man den Threadtitel zu ernst nimmt. Sind sie deswegen sehenswert? Ich bezweifel es mal. Und was heißt denn sehenswert? Ein Film mit 5/10 kann auch sehenswert sein, wenn einem bestimmte Einzelaspekte wichtig sind. Nur wenn diese nicht genannt werden, wird man das vielleicht nie erfahren.

Übrigens mal ein Beispiel zum Begriff "sehenswert": Event Horizon wird von der breiten Masse auf IMDB mit 6.7 bewertet. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass er bei den Forenusern - aufgrund vermutlich ähnlicher Interessen - deutlich besser wegkommt und wir auch gute  Gründe dafür nennen könnten. Diese Gründe sind der Mehrwert, den das Forum bieten könnte, den einem die reine Wertung auf IMDB und vermutlich auch Rezensionen Unbekannter nicht geben kann.

Sorry, falls ich in diesem Thread tatsächlich zu viel verlangen sollte.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Übrigens mal ein Beispiel zum Begriff "sehenswert": Event Horizon wird von der breiten Masse auf IMDB mit 6.7 bewertet. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass er bei den Forenusern - aufgrund vermutlich ähnlicher Interessen - deutlich besser wegkommt und wir auch gute  Gründe dafür nennen könnten. Diese Gründe sind der Mehrwert, den das Forum bieten könnte, den einem die reine Wertung auf IMDB und vermutlich auch Rezensionen Unbekannter nicht geben kann.



Ich z.B. finde den Film grottenschlecht.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (20. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich z.B. finde den Film grottenschlecht.



Und das sagt uns jetzt was? Das alle meine Ausführungen komplett Unsinn sind? Wohl kaum.
Es ist ein Beispiel, gestützt auf eine Vermutung. Vielleicht ist es ja das falsche Beispiel. Der Gedanke dahinter ist das entscheidende. Sofern der verstanden wird, ist das Beispiel irrelevant.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2016)

Lara Croft: Tomb Raider – Die Wiege des Lebens


----------



## Captn (20. September 2016)

Blood Diamond 8/10

Ich hab den zwar schon mal vor Ewigkeiten gesehen. Aber erst jetzt hab ich so richtig den Hintergrund vor dem der Film spielt gerafft .

Hat was vom Videospielen: Mit steigenden Alter versteht man mehr und kann einiges besser .
Zumal ich den Film diesmal in English geschaut habe.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das empfinde ich anders. Gerade helle Geräusche wie Klirren, elektrische Töne und Frauenstimmen klingen für mich klarer. Irgendwie eindringlicher.



Ich empfinde eher das Gegenteil, dass DD wesentlich besser ist. Wobei man auch hier sagen muss, dass es sehr auf das Ausgangsmaterial ankommt und wie die einzelnen Boxen angesprochen werden. DTS mit 640 kbit/s finde ich zum Beispiel wieder besser als DD mit beispielsweise 320 kbit/s ^^. Zumal man ja oft keine Wahl hat. Bestimmte Studios bringen Blu-Rays teilweise nur mit einem Codec. Deshalb kann man leider schlecht nen Vergleich machen, außer man dekodiert das mal schnell selbst (ich glaube das probiere ich nachher mal aus ^^).


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Und das sagt uns jetzt was? Das alle meine Ausführungen komplett Unsinn sind? Wohl kaum.
> Es ist ein Beispiel, gestützt auf eine Vermutung. Vielleicht ist es ja das falsche Beispiel. Der Gedanke dahinter ist das entscheidende. Sofern der verstanden wird, ist das Beispiel irrelevant.



Eben nichts, weil Geschmack nun mal sehr unterschiedlich ist. Der eine findet etwas super, der andere zum Kotzen. So ist das nun mal und das ist auch gut so, wie ich finde.


----------



## Red-Hood (20. September 2016)

Ash vs Evil Dead

Nun die erste Staffel durch. War ziemlich unterhaltsam. Die einzelnen Folgen sind allerdings zu kurz.
Bruce Campbell ist ein ziemlich "unterbewerteter"* Schauspieler und Lucy Lawless is immer noch heiß. 

*Anführungszeichen, weil das Wort mittlerweile zu oft verwendet wird.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

Ach ja, Bruce Campbell.
Mich nervt das ja immer noch, dass es die finale Staffel von Burn Notice bist heute nicht erschienen ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2016)

Return of the Footsoldier


----------



## Two-Face (20. September 2016)

Zurück in die Zukunft

Komisch. Als ich den Film vor 13 Jahren zum ersten mal gesehen habe, ist mir die beschissene deutsche Synchro gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. September 2016)

Don't breathe. Wirklich überraschend gut. Ich wusste überhaupt nicht um was es geht und das war gut so!
Wer ihn schauen will, einfach ins Kino gehen, ohne was darüber zu lesen. Würde 8,5/10 geben.


----------



## Cleriker (21. September 2016)

The Raid 2

Etwas übertrieben an einigen Stellen, ansonsten aber echt coole Prügelaction. Ich fand ihn gut.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (22. September 2016)

Mirorrs

War ganz okay, nichts außergeöhnliches


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2016)

Die grellen Lichter der Großstadt


----------



## Kinguin (23. September 2016)

Shutter Island


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. September 2016)

ARQ: 5/10
Eigentlich eine halbwegs nette Abwandlung des klassichen "Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" Szenarios, allerdings mit furchtbar schlechten Dialogen und nicht der besten schauspielerischen Leistung.

The Last Witch Hunter: 5/10
Fantasy in der Gegenwart. Ein schönes Konzept, jedoch mit merkwürdigen Twists und recht wenig Spannung. Als Effektfilm ganz brauchbar.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2016)

Gods of Egypt


----------



## Kiryu (24. September 2016)

Zero Days, eine Dokumentation über StuxNet und die politischen Hintergründe.

Sehr interessant und würde ich definitiv weiterempfehlen. Mit gut 2 Stunden Laufzeit auch lang genug um genügend Aspekte zumindest anzuschneiden.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2016)

gibt es aber aktuell nur in Englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln, oder?


----------



## orca113 (24. September 2016)

Heartland - Der Film

10/10 weil er einfach klasse ist und ich (auch als "echter Kerl") Fan der Serie bin Heartland - Paradies für Pferde: Der Film Heartland - Paradies fur Pferde: Der Film: Amazon.de: Amber Marshall, Michelle Morgan, Graham Wardle, Chris Potter, Shaun Johnston, Nicholas Campbell, Helene Joy, Jessica Amlee, Kerry James, Cindy Busby, Matthew Knight, Gabriel Hogan, George Canyon, Tammy Isbell, Keith Power, Dean Bennett, Rhonda Fisekci, Carol Case, Heather Conkie, Craig Wrobleski, Tina Grewal, Ken Filewych, Lauren Brooke, Rick Roberts, Tom Cox: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Cleriker (24. September 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Zero Days, eine Dokumentation über StuxNet und die politischen Hintergründe.
> 
> Sehr interessant und würde ich definitiv weiterempfehlen. Mit gut 2 Stunden Laufzeit auch lang genug um genügend Aspekte zumindest anzuschneiden.
> 
> ...







Threshold schrieb:


> gibt es aber aktuell nur in Englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln, oder?



Wo ist denn dieser Cryopig (oder wie der heißt), wenn man ihn mal braucht. Er ist doch so ein selbsternannter YouTubecrack. Soll der das gerade deutsch vertonen und hier posten.


----------



## Kiryu (24. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> gibt es aber aktuell nur in Englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln, oder?



Jap, ist aber imho auch mit durchschnittlichen Englischkenntnissen ohne durchgehendes Lesen der Untertitel gut zu verfolgen.  

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2016)

Unter dem Sand - Das Versprechen der Freiheit


----------



## -Chefkoch- (24. September 2016)

Man of Steel

Audiovisuell klasse und die Story finde ich auch nicht so verkehrt.

8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2016)

Harold & Kumar


----------



## T'PAU (25. September 2016)

American Ultra 7/10

Schon recht krasse Variante des Themas CIA-Schläfer-"Agent", der per _Geheimcode_ reaktiviert wird.


----------



## marcus022 (25. September 2016)

X Men Apocalypse 
Naja 4/7. Ab und an ein bisschen witzig. Vor allem der "Road Runner" gefällt mir wenn er seine Show abzieht.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (25. September 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Man of Steel
> 
> Audiovisuell klasse und die Story finde ich auch nicht so verkehrt.
> 
> 8/10



Ich habe mir den Trailer derzeit zu oft reingezogen, war vom Film leicht ernüchtert. Trotzdem ein guter Film.
Leider war die deutsche Audiospur nur so lala, 5.1 englisch von der BD hat beim 2. Mal dann aber gepasst.


----------



## Cleriker (26. September 2016)

Was hat an der deutschen Tonspur denn nicht gestimmt?


----------



## -Chefkoch- (26. September 2016)

@ Cleriker

Die deutsche Tonspur ist im Vergleich zum O-Ton wesentlich schlechter, dem Sound fehlt komplett die Wucht. 


@ Topic

Batman vs Superman Dawn of Justice Ultimate Edition

7/10

Besser als gedacht. Der Film hatte durchaus seine Momente, aber er konnte nicht vollends überzeugen.

Affleck als Batman könnte funktionieren, auch wenn er nicht an Bale herankommen wird.


----------



## Captn (26. September 2016)

Drive 9/10 

Ich gucke den Film immer wieder gerne. Allein schon wegen der Musik .



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> @ Cleriker
> 
> Die deutsche Tonspur ist im Vergleich zum O-Ton wesentlich schlechter, dem Sound fehlt komplett die Wucht.



Das hat man durchaus des Öfteren. Dann liegt die deutsche Tonspur nur als AC3 mit geringerer Bitrate vor, während die originale englische als DTS oder DD abgelegt wird. Bekommt der Encoder das nicht vernünftig hin bzw. ist die Spur einfach zu schlecht, klingen die atmosphärischen Effekte wie hingerotzt .


----------



## MOD6699 (26. September 2016)

Das Problem von Affleck ist, das er drehen sollte und nicht schauspielern^^ Das will er aber wohl nicht ganz begreifen. Jeder der seine Filme gesehen hat weiß, dass er was drauf hat (Gone Baby Gone, The Town, Argo). Ob das auch bei Batman funktioniert? Keine Ahnung aber eine Chance sollte er durchaus bekommen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2016)

American Pie – Wie ein heißer Apfelkuchen
Legger Appelkuchen


----------



## marcus022 (26. September 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Batman vs Superman Dawn of Justice Ultimate Edition
> 7/10
> Besser als gedacht. Der Film hatte durchaus seine Momente, aber er konnte nicht vollends überzeugen.


+1


-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> auch wenn er nicht an Bale herankommen wird.


-1 Bale ist ein super Schauspieler. Und als Batman war er gut, aber Affleck ist klasse (meine Meinung)



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ob das auch bei Batman funktioniert? Keine Ahnung aber eine Chance sollte er durchaus bekommen.


Gute Einstellung. Ich glaube ich bin hier der Einzige der in Affleck den perfekten Bruce Wayne sieht. Ich gebe es auf euch umzustimmen ^^


----------



## Cleriker (26. September 2016)

Denke ich an Affleck als Batman, denke ich an eine Mischung aus Michael Keaton (25%) und George Clooney (75%).


----------



## Red-Hood (27. September 2016)

Batman - The Dark Knight Returns

Komischerweise können die "echten" Filme hiermit nicht mithalten, selbst Nolans Trilogie.
Ok, so komisch is das doch nich. Müssen ja auch schließlich mehr Leute erreichen.


----------



## Shortgamer (27. September 2016)

Stro(h)mberg - Der Film


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. September 2016)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows: 7/10
Sehr viel Fan-Service in Form von Charakteren, Fahrzeugen, Gegnern usw.  Allerdings kommen die einzelnen Turtles und ihre Wesenszüge kaum zum Tragen bzw. kriegen sie nicht genug Screentime, was ich sehr schade finde. Die Action ist aber gelungen. Die Bad Guys sind super umgesetzt und ich konnte mich an vielen Stellen über deren Verhalten erfreuen und es mit Erinnerungen von Früher verknüpfen. Super.
Insg. deutlich besser als der letzte Turtles Film, aber erneut wird sehr viel Potential im Sinne von Charakter-Darstellung als auch -entwicklung verschenkt.


Legend of Tarzan: 7/10
Deutlich besser als erwartet. Tarzans Fähigkeiten werden halbwegs realistisch dargestellt, wodurch der Film meist recht glaubwürdig wirkt. Romanzen mit Jane halten sich glücklicherweise ganz gut in Grenzen. Auch hier ist die Action unterhaltsam. Insg. hat der Film ein sehr angenehmes Pacing. Für einen entspannten Nachmittag kann man sich das durchaus anschauen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2016)

Leichen pflastern seinen Weg


----------



## Rolk (28. September 2016)

Jurassic World

5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2016)

The Rezort - Willkommen auf Dead Island


----------



## Rolk (29. September 2016)

Bandidas 

7/10


----------



## Two-Face (29. September 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Bandidas
> 
> 7/10


Eher 4/10;
Zwei der heißesten Frauen überhaupt und dann kein einziger Nippel.


----------



## Seabound (29. September 2016)

Lammbock


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2016)

Antigang


----------



## orca113 (30. September 2016)

Matrix 9/10

einer meiner Lieblingsfilme. gebe aber keine 10 Punkte weil ich den Film stellenweise nervig fand. Zum Beispiel wie die Wanze bei Neo rausgeholt wird... Zu strange.


----------



## Rolk (30. September 2016)

Der Mann der niemals lebte

8/10





Two-Face schrieb:


> Eher 4/10;
> Zwei der heißesten Frauen überhaupt und dann kein einziger Nippel.



Da hätte es sicher ein paar outtakes fürs Bonusmaterial gegeben.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. September 2016)

Angry Birds der Film 7/10 Giter Film aber irgendwie könnte der Film mehr Humor vertragen, ist zwar witzig aber irgendwie kommt mir der Film zusammengeschnitten vot. Es fehlen Szenen damit das ganze Komplett wirkt, mal ein Beispiel:

Sie wollen das Schiff bauen und haben es im Film innerhalb weniger Minuten gebaut, da fehlt Inhalt wie sie das ganze Planen und die Materialien holen, es wird einfach so gebaut. Zwar holen sie vieles an Zeugs aber irgendwie fehlt da was beim Zusammenbau und dem holen der Materialien.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sie wollen das Schiff bauen und haben es im Film innerhalb weniger Minuten gebaut, da fehlt Inhalt wie sie das ganze Planen und die Materialien holen, es wird einfach so gebaut. Zwar holen sie vieles an Zeugs aber irgendwie fehlt da was beim Zusammenbau und dem holen der Materialien.



Wenn dich das stört, mache einen riesigen Bogen um Star Trek Beyond. 



Spoiler



Da gibt der olle Boss Gegner sein altes Schiff auf, weil zu kaputt, braucht 100 Jahre um eine Flotte von Milliarden Schiffen aus dem Nichts zu erschaffen und Scotty landet dort und schlossert das alte Schiff in 2 Stunden wieder fertig. Ich hab um mich geschlagen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Oktober 2016)

Er ist wieder da 
Nachdem ich das Buch gelesen habe (ja, ich kann tatsächlich lesen) dachte ich mir jawoll, der Film wird einsame Spitze... Dem war leider nicht so 
Nett, mehr dann auch nicht. Hat auch einen leichten Doku Hauch 
6/10


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Oktober 2016)

Formicula


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2016)

Rage - Tage der Vergeltung 6/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Oktober 2016)

*PREDATOR* (USA 1987)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt keine andere Truppe als diejenige von Dutch Schaefer und seinen  Mannen, welche praktisch in einer Allegorie den Vietnamkrieg nochmals  erleben.
Wenn die steirische Eiche am Ende zum Urmenschen zurück transformiert,  inklusive des besten Urschreis aller Zeiten, mit einer wunderschönen  Einstellung unterm Vollmond, welche dem Klassiker King Kong (1932)  Referenz erweist, dann greift dies nahtlos auf den geneigten Zuschauer  über.
Normalerweise ist es ja schwer, neben der raumgreifenden Präsenz  Schwarzeneggers irgendwie zu bestehen, außer Kanonenfutter oder Honk  bleibt da in der Regel nicht viel übrig, aber hier hat man echte  Glücksgriffe gecastet, welchen man auch nach zig Sichtungen nicht  überdrüssig wird. Bill Duke, Sonny Landham, Carl Weathers, Richard  Chaves, Shane Black, aber vor allen Dingen Jesse Ventura (Ain't no time  to bleed) geben sich hier praktisch die Klinke in die Hand.
Über den wahren Hauptdarsteller, den unendlich  faszinierend-geheimnisvoll-archaischen Predator, diese Jägerrasse mit  tödlichem Ehrenkodex, muss man sowieso nichts mehr sagen.

Ein Film, der so sehr die schweinecoolen 80er aus jeder Pore atmet, dass  das heute schon nicht mehr mit einem großen Budget produziert werden  würde, da es erst einmal eine Klage gäbe aufgrund mangelndem  Frauenanteil und der Fokussierung von Gewalt als Problemlösung.
Hier gebe ich *10/10*. Ach was, *11/10*, so.


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2016)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> *PREDATOR* (USA 1987)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der bekommt von mir auch 12/10

Genial, letztens habe ich ihn in englisch gesehen. Ganz coole Sau


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2016)

Ride Along 2


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. Oktober 2016)

Die glorreichen Sieben. 
Sehr netter Film, cool gemacht 
9/10

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## peko234 (1. Oktober 2016)

Mr. Robot / Staffel 2

Absolut fesselnd. Manchmal etwas strange, aber mit klasse Darstellern

9/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. Oktober 2016)

Annabell 

War ganz okay

6/10


----------



## T'PAU (2. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Genial, letztens habe ich ihn in englisch gesehen. Ganz coole Sau


Den hab ich mehr in englisch gesehen, als in der deutschen Synchro. Damals von US-Laserdisc, heute halt (auf deutsch) auf _Limited Cinedition_ Blu-ray. 
Die deutsche Synchro ist teils doch ziemlich hanebüchen: Arnie tritt Tür einer Hütte ein, "Knock knock!" (englisch) --> "Hallo, darf ich reinkommen?" (deutsch) 

-------

Spectre 6/10

Imho der schwächste Craig-Bond. War eh nie so ein Craig-Fan.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2016)

Mission ISRA 88 - Das Ende des Universums


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Spectre 6/10
> 
> Imho der schwächste Craig-Bond. War eh nie so ein Craig-Fan.


Dass der Film nicht so doll war, kann Craig aber wenig dafür.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass der Film nicht so doll war, kann Craig aber wenig dafür.



Er hätte sagen können, dass er bei dem schlechten Drehbuch Bond nicht darstellen wird.
Entweder Drehbuch ändern oder neuen Bond suchen.
Aber Craig hat die Hand aufgehalten und fertig. Reine Geldgier.



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Mission ISRA 88 - Das Ende des Universums



Bei dem Titel kann man sich den Film eigentlich sparen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei dem Titel kann man sich den Film eigentlich sparen.



Warum das? Allein der Titel sagt ja nicht alles über den Film aus.


----------



## marcus022 (2. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber Craig hat die Hand aufgehalten und fertig. Reine Geldgier.


Er war vertaglich daran gebunden. Jetzt weiss ich aber nicht ob er das Drehbuch zu Spectre schon kannte bevor er den Vertrag unterschrieben hat oder nicht. Nach meinen Infos ist darin sogar eine Klausel für einen weiteren Teil aber ich weiss nicht ob das stimmt. Ich fand Spectre auch nicht toll aber wie er den "geschüttelt aber nicht gerührten Wodka-Martini trinkenden Typen" gespielt hat war sehr gut meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich fand Craig auch den besten Bond bisher, auch wenn ich verstehen kann, dass viele Bond-Fans, die eher auf den klassischen Bond stehen, nicht so mit ihm zufrieden waren.
Er ist halt rauer, nicht mehr so ein aalglatter unverwundbarer Superagent und er hat mehr Ecken und Kanten.
Aber genau die "Schei* drauf" Art hat mir an Craig so gefallen und ich bedaure, dass er höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr Bond spielen wird, auch wenn Spectre deutlich der schlechteste Teil mit ihm war.
Für mich gilt: Casino Royale > Skyfall > Ein Quantum Trost > Spectre.

Ich würde mich freuen wie ein Honigkuchenpferd, wenn Henry Cavill die Nachfolge übernehmen würde. Wahlweise auch Luke Evans.
Befürchte aber, dass beide eher nicht die Rolle ergattern werden.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2016)

Craig hat es auch echt gut gemacht, _Casino Royale_ einer der besten Bonds überhaupt.
Ein Bond der "alten Schule" wäre im 21. Jahrhundert schlicht nicht mehr modern gewesen.^^

Weiß nicht, wer ihn als nächstes spielen wird, hoffentlich aber nicht Tom Hiddleston.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Oktober 2016)

On Topic:
The Rock. Bester Cage-Film nach Con Air. Würde sagen 7,5/10.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Craig hat es auch echt gut gemacht, _Casino Royale_ einer der besten Bonds überhaupt.
> Ein Bond der "alten Schule" wäre im 21. Jahrhundert schlicht nicht mehr modern gewesen.^^
> 
> Weiß nicht, wer ihn als nächstes spielen wird, hoffentlich aber nicht Tom Hiddleston.



Ja, Casino Royale ist einfach nur grandios. Vor allem auch Eva Green.
Die Szene ist eine der besten Bond-Szenen überhaupt:
Casino Royale - 1080p - Bond meets Vesper - YouTube
Die Chemie zwischen den beiden ist einfach perfekt!

Tom Hiddleston kann ich mir auch Null als Bond vorstellen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich fand die Szene immernoch herausragend: Balls whip scene: Casino Royale (High Quality) - YouTube
"I've got an itch. Down there. Would you mind?"
Mads Mikkelsen, regelrecht dafür prädestiniert, ein Bond-Bösewicht zu sein.

Eva Green war natürlich auch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2016)

The Last Witch Hunter


----------



## clown44 (2. Oktober 2016)

Die glorreichen Sieben 9,5/10

Den habe ich mir eben im Kino angesehen. Der ist echt gut gemacht!!!


----------



## marcus022 (3. Oktober 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Casino Royale_ einer der besten Bonds überhaupt.
> Weiß nicht, wer ihn als nächstes spielen wird, hoffentlich aber nicht Tom Hiddleston.


Dustin und ich hatten vor Monaten die Diskussion. Die finden sicherlich  einen besseren, keine Angst. Er empfahl Henry Cavill, wohlwissend das  seine Supermanrolle da einen Riegel vorschiebt. Eine grandiose Idee ist  es trotzdem

Ich bin nicht mehr up to date. Die glorreichen Sieben mit Denzel und co. Ein Remake oder ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2016)

Dredd


----------



## clown44 (3. Oktober 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mehr up to date. Die glorreichen Sieben mit Denzel und co. Ein Remake oder ?



Ja, dass ist ist ein Remake. Die Originalversion stammt aus dem Jahre 1960.
Die glorreichen Sieben – Wikipedia


----------



## marcus022 (3. Oktober 2016)

Kennst du das Original auch ?


----------



## clown44 (3. Oktober 2016)

Das Original habe ich schon mal gesehen, kann aber nicht mehr sagen, wann das war.
Das dürfte vielleicht schon einige Jahre her sein.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Warum das? Allein der Titel sagt ja nicht alles über den Film aus.



Ich finde es nur erschreckend, dass der deutsche Filmverleih immer solche sinnfreien titel raushaut. Also ob das Universum endet oder jetzt zu Ende geht. Das ist schlicht Unsinn und ich finde das eben Kacke.
Genauso der Schmarrn bei Star Trek, wo der Titel "Am Rande des Universums" hieß, das Schiff aber ins Zentrum des Universums geflogen ist -- wobei es natürlich auch kein Zentrum gibt. Alles Blödsinn.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur erschreckend, dass der deutsche Filmverleih immer solche sinnfreien titel raushaut. Also ob das Universum endet oder jetzt zu Ende geht. Das ist schlicht Unsinn und ich finde das eben Kacke.
> Genauso der Schmarrn bei Star Trek, wo der Titel "Am Rande des Universums" hieß, das Schiff aber ins Zentrum des Universums geflogen ist -- wobei es natürlich auch kein Zentrum gibt. Alles Blödsinn.



Mag ja alles Blödsinn sein, aber trotzdem sollte man sich den Film anschauen und sein eigenes Urteil bilden.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur erschreckend, dass der deutsche Filmverleih immer solche sinnfreien titel raushaut. Also ob das Universum endet oder jetzt zu Ende geht. Das ist schlicht Unsinn und ich finde das eben Kacke.
> Genauso der Schmarrn bei Star Trek, wo der Titel "Am Rande des Universums" hieß, das Schiff aber ins Zentrum des Universums geflogen ist -- wobei es natürlich auch kein Zentrum gibt. Alles Blödsinn.


Ich sag' nur  "Smaugs Einöde", "Meh Geld", "Neues Modell. Originalteile".


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Oktober 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sag' nur  "Smaugs Einöde", "Meh Geld", "Neues Modell. Originalteile".



Und ich Sachen wie "96 Hours" statt "Taken" oder "Captain America: The Return of the first Avenger" statt "Captain America: The Winter Soldier".
Völlig sinnfrei sowas, wenn die anderen Titel dann nicht mal deutsch sind


----------



## Two-Face (3. Oktober 2016)

"Wie ein wilder Stier" war auch schlimm oder "Charlie staubt Millionen ab" (da hat man sich aber wenigstens eines besseren besonnen und auch den Originalfilm heute als "Italian Job" vermarktet). Das war schon der Gipfel der Lächerlichkeit.

Toll fand ich aber immer die deutschen Westerntitel, "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod", klingt besser als der nichtssagende englische Titel "Once upon a time in the West".


----------



## Rolk (3. Oktober 2016)

Dredd

War eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht für das was er darstellen soll. Schwanke noch zwischen 6/10 und 7/10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2016)

Momentum


----------



## peko234 (4. Oktober 2016)

Schlitzohr & Schlitzauge - Der Dampfhammer von Send-Ling

02/10 Film
09/10 Sychronisation


----------



## Two-Face (4. Oktober 2016)

John Wick 7/10

Habe mir den Film doch noch angetan und war ehrlichgesagt positiv überrascht.
Ganz gut gemacht und ein toller Keanu Reeves, fand' ihn schon ein gutes Stück besser als diesen Taxi-Driver-Verschnitt _Equalizer_.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Oktober 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> John Wick 7/10
> 
> Habe mir den Film doch noch angetan und war ehrlichgesagt positiv überrascht.
> Ganz gut gemacht und ein toller Keanu Reeves, fand' ihn schon ein gutes Stück besser als diesen Taxi-Driver-Verschnitt _Equalizer_.



Bei dem Film finde ich eine Szene total unlogisch.


Spoiler



Da ballert er die ganze Zeit ultrapräzise wie ein Scharfschütze, aber als er dann den Sohn findet und der, paar Meter entfernt, wegrennt, trifft er den überhaupt nicht.
Passt nicht so recht zu den Skills, die er sonst an den Tag legt. Und da ist auch nicht die Glasscheibe dran schuld oder dass der Bengel wegrennt.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Oktober 2016)

Jo, genau das hab' ich mir auch gedacht, aber abgesehen davon, waren die Kampfszenen gut gemacht und inszenatorisch hatte der Film wenigstens ein Konzept, anders als in _Equalizer_, wo Denzel Washington mit Bauwerkzeug auf die Gangster losgeht.
Darüberhinaus war der Film nicht ganz so klischeebehaftet, das mit dem Hund und der Frau war schon sehr ironisch verknüpft.^^


----------



## Captn (4. Oktober 2016)

The Purge: Election Year und Die glorreichen 7

Der erste war stellenweise schon ziemlich krass, aber unterhaltsam. ^^
Der zweite hat mir echt gut gefallen und hatte viel Witz. Auch die Besetzung fand ich gut .

7/10 und 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2016)

Ghostbusters – Die Geisterjäger


----------



## Ezekiel07 (5. Oktober 2016)

Now you see me 2...trotz aller Kritik finde ich, dass es sich um einen würdigen Nachfolger handelt.
IMHO 7,5 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2016)

Ghostbusters 2


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. Oktober 2016)

Shutter Iland 10/10

Genialer Film, aber nehmt euch Zeit zum Nachdenken ^^


----------



## marcus022 (7. Oktober 2016)

Money Monster 5/7
Aus wenig viel gemacht. Der Film lebt auch vom drumherum, kurzen Nebengeschichten (jedoch in Echtzeit). Es ist recht spannend verpackt und vor allem die Tatsache das er "nur" etwa 89 Minuten geht machen ihn dann auch nicht allzu träge. Für ein Drama auch ab und an ganz witzig. 

Michael Clayton 7/7
Ich habe ihn hier schon mal bewertet und von Mal zu Mal fand ich ihn besser. Diese Geschichte von einer Frau, gespielt von Tilda Swinton, die völlig die Kontrolle verliert und sich immer tiefer in den Abgrund manövriert. Und ihr Gegenpart. Ein Mann dessen Leben auch schon vor einer Weile aus den Fugen geriet, jedoch nicht auf so eine fatale Weise wie von Miss Crowder. Und Tom Wilkinson, der seine Nebenrolle gewohnt megaklasse spielt. Einen Super Star Anwalt dessen Leben natürlich auch einen Wandel durchlebt. Das Finale ist meines Erachtens genial wenn auch wenig spektakulär. Ein handfestes Drama. 



Spoiler



Das Einzige was mich stört ist die Autobombe. So blöd wäre sie nicht da kann man auch gleich ein Bekennerschreiben verfassen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2016)

Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung


----------



## peko234 (7. Oktober 2016)

Boy7

Die Story hat durchaus Potential, die Darsteller konnten mich jedoch nicht überzeugen 
 06/10


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Oktober 2016)

Manhattan Undying

Komischer Film. X/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2016)

Warcraft


----------



## Gast20170724 (7. Oktober 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Warcraft


Den habe ich vor ein paar Minuten auch gesehen.

War zwar kein Meisterwerk, aber ganz in Ordnung


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2016)

Hab gerade Crisis in Six Scenes angefangen.
Woody Allen at his best und Miley als radikale Aktivistin ist auch mal eine Besetzung auf die man kommen muss.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Oktober 2016)

The Hunger Games - Mockingjay Pt.2

Joa, war soweit ganz in Ordnung. Auch wenn es nach dem Film zu mitunter heftigen Diskussionen kam über richtige bzw. falsche Entscheidungen der Protagonistin


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> The Hunger Games - Mockingjay Pt.2
> 
> Joa, war soweit ganz in Ordnung. Auch wenn es nach dem Film zu mitunter heftigen Diskussionen kam über richtige bzw. falsche Entscheidungen der Protagonistin


Ich kann mir ehrlichgesagt nicht erklären was an diesen Filmen so besonders sein soll.
Ich meine allein schon die Bücher waren doch bloß ein zusammengescholtenes Plagiat aus Battle Royale und Death Race.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Oktober 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ehrlichgesagt nicht erklären was an diesen Filmen so besonders sein soll.
> Ich meine allein schon die Bücher waren doch bloß ein zusammengescholtenes Plagiat aus Battle Royale und Death Race.



Sagt ja niemand, dass sie was besonderes sind  Oder zumindest ich nicht. Aber es sind halt aufwändige Hollywood-Kinoproduktionen. Und damit im Gegensatz zu den von dir genannten Werken einem großen Publikum zugänglich.


----------



## peko234 (8. Oktober 2016)

Den ersten Teil fand ich wirklich klasse. Die Reihe hat dann mit jeder weiteren Folge stark nachgelassen. Bei Mockingjay Teil 2 kam es dann soweit, dass ich zwischendurch für eine Stunde was anderes gemacht und erst zum Schluss wieder hingesehen habe. Ich hatte jetzt nicht das Gefühl, irgendwas verpasst zu haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Den habe ich vor ein paar Minuten auch gesehen.
> 
> War zwar kein Meisterwerk, aber ganz in Ordnung



Ja das stimmt.

Money Monster 5/10


----------



## T'PAU (8. Oktober 2016)

Creed 5/10

Irgendwie alles vorhersehbar und langweilig. Hoffentlich der letzte Rocky-basierte Film!
...und wenn man zugrunde legt, dass die Rocky-Filme in "Echtzeit" (also zur jeweiligen Dekade) spielten, dann ist Apollo Creeds Sohn doch _sehr_ jung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2016)

Hotel Transsilvanien 2


----------



## Gast20170724 (9. Oktober 2016)

Eben gerade X-Men: Apocalypse gesehen.

War ganz gute Unterhaltung, mehr nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2016)

James Bond 007 – Lizenz zum Töten


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2016)

The first Avenger - Civil War 8/10 

Hab ihn von Blue Ray auf einem UHD-TV gesehen und kann sagen, dass das Bild irre scharf ist. Bisher das beste Bildmaterial das ich von kommerziellen Filmen so kenne. Leider! Denn dadurch sieht man bei den mechanischen Flügeln sehr gut, dass sie animiert sind. Das gibt Abzüge Inder B-Note.

Der Ton ist in DTS-HD wirklich sauber und klar. Man hat zu keinem Moment das Gefühl die Stimmen und Klänge wären nicht auch so in den dargestellten Situationen realistisch. Marvel setzt aber auch hier wieder klar auf ein mitten drin Gefühl. Stellt man am Anfang die Lautstärke so ein, dass man das Gefühl hat die Stimmen waren exakt in passender Lautstärke zur visuellen Situation, dann sind viele Szenen einfach laut. Also eine Explosion hinter einem, knallt auch wirklich auf die unvorbereiteten Ohren des Zuschauers. Das funktioniert und sorgt durch viele kleine/leisere Nebengeräusche/Effekte für konstante Konzentration aufs Geschehen. Hat man Nachbarn, oder Kinder die davon nicht belästigt werden sollen, oder stellt den Film aus anderen Gründen so ein, dass ein explodierendes Fahrzeug einem nicht mehr gefährlich laut vorkommt, verliert der Film immens an Wirkung. Es klingt noch immer gut, aber viele Szenen wirken dann aufgesetzt und viel weniger real. Es geht einfach sehr viel Dynamik verloren. 
Wer den Film also zuhause schaut, sollte dies nicht außer Acht lassen und nicht vorschnell werten. Die Schauspielerische Darbietung und die visuellen Effekte sond ganz klar auf eine bestimmte mindest Lautstärke ausgelegt.

Bei der Handlung hat mich der Film überrascht. Die Sprünge von lustig auf ernst und zurück sind gelungen und sorgen für einen intensiveren Blick auf die Protagonisten. In den bisherigen Teilen ist das gerade bei Ironman nicht sehr gut herüber gekommen. Er wirkte zu oft komisch und seine ernsten Gefühle, die ja in den Comics immer wieder Thema waren, kamen zu selten raus. Das würde hier besser gemacht. Auch Natascha wurde etwas anders dargestellt als sonst. Noch immer heiß, Aber viel mehr Szenen nur aufs Gesicht und weniger auf ihren Körper. Sie spielt damit fast nicht in diesem Teil. Alles wurde auf die Handlung zwischen Cap und Stark ausgelegt. 
Was leider untergeht, ist das Nebenthema. Die Avengers sollen ja untergeordnet werden. Eigentlich gehts im Film ja auch darum, jedoch mMn nicht intensiv genug. Ich frage mich in welchem Teil das Konsequenzen bringt.

Alles in allem echt klasse der Film.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Oktober 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> The first Avenger - Civil War 8/10
> 
> Alles in allem echt klasse der Film.



Ich finde, dass Civil War, nach The Winter Soldier, der zweitbeste Film aus dem Marvel-Universum ist und stimme dir zu, dass er klasse ist 



Das wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein 

Daniel Craig kann sich vorstellen, James Bond zu bleiben: "Es ist der beste Job der Welt!" - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. Oktober 2016)

Sharknado


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2016)

Matrix Teil 1


----------



## SchattenBo (10. Oktober 2016)

Rampage3 5/10


----------



## Uziflator (10. Oktober 2016)

Suicide Squad  7/10


----------



## Seabound (10. Oktober 2016)

Warcraft - The Beginning


----------



## Majofan21 (10. Oktober 2016)

Die Herr der Ringe Trilogie


----------



## Cleriker (10. Oktober 2016)

Craig weiter als Bond... gut so! 

Hab am WE auf LAN nebenbei Zombieber geschaut. Ist was für Gruppen, zum aufregen und lachen. War also tatsächlich ganz okay. Ich hab Schrott erwartet und Comedy bekommen, also sag ich mal 5,5/10


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Oktober 2016)

Scouts vs. Zombies. Würde sagen 8/10. Echt ganz witzig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2016)

James Bond 007 – Goldeneye


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. Oktober 2016)

Heat (Klassiker von '95 mit Al Pacino & Robert de Niro) 9/10


----------



## Ferix2x (11. Oktober 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Matrix Teil 1


Dito
Auf Kabel Eins.
Einer meiner Lieblings Filme 
10/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2016)

John Wick


----------



## config (13. Oktober 2016)

The Purge: Election Year


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2016)

Einmal Hans mit scharfer Soße


----------



## type_o (15. Oktober 2016)

Die glorreichen Sieben (neue Verfilmung) 8/10 
-man bedennke, es ist ein Western, da wird eben mit Bohnen nich gespart


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Oktober 2016)

Independence Day - Wiederkehr (Fand ich nich so doll)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2016)

The Huntsman & The Ice Queen


----------



## T'PAU (15. Oktober 2016)

Rush 9/10

Self/Less 6/10


----------



## Jimiblu (16. Oktober 2016)

Inferno


----------



## DataDino (16. Oktober 2016)

Django Unchained - 10/10!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2016)

American Ultra


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Oktober 2016)

Fury - Herz aus Stahl. 1 von 5 Sternen maximal.


Spoiler



Der Film fing so gut an und driftete dann einfach nur noch ins Lächerliche ab. Selten so einen Schwachsinn gesehen. Was bin ich froh, dass ich da nicht ins Kino bin...
Klar, man versucht lieber mit einer Hand voll Mann ein SS-Bataillon aufzuhalten, anstatt sich einfach zu verstecken, wie es jeder geistig gesunde Mensch gemacht hätte.
Da gab es so viele Schwachsinns-Szenen, dass ich gar nicht weiß über was ich mich am meisten aufregen soll


----------



## type_o (16. Oktober 2016)

@ Dustin91: du hast das heldenhafte des US-GI's vergessen! Die gewinnen immer!  
An sich is der Film nicht sooo schlecht, aber dieses Hollywoodgemache...


----------



## Dustin91 (16. Oktober 2016)

type_o schrieb:


> @ Dustin91: du hast das heldenhafte des US-GI's vergessen! Die gewinnen immer!
> An sich is der Film nicht sooo schlecht, aber dieses Hollywoodgemache...



Naja, ich finde schon, dass es auch gute "patriotische" Filme gibt wie z.B. American Sniper, Lone Survivor oder 13 Hours - The secret soldiers of Benghazi, aber Fury fand ich einfach nur mies 
Von 13 Hours war ich echt positiv überrascht und der Film hat mir total getaugt.


----------



## orca113 (16. Oktober 2016)

Gestern Abend 

Inferno 4/10

Leider insgesamt viel schwächer als Illuminati und Sakrileg

Sehr weit hergeholt, zu viel Visionen, brimborium drum herum und lahme Charaktere...

Spart euch das geld


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2016)

Ant-Man


----------



## Two-Face (16. Oktober 2016)

_Oldboy_ (2013) 5/10

Das koreanische Original ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme, ein Stück Filmgeschichte - das amerikanische Remake leider genau das, was ich erwartet habe, nämlich ein allerbestenfalls mittelmäßiges, weichgespültes Remake.


----------



## Ferix2x (17. Oktober 2016)

Spiderman 2 im Free tv auf RTL

7/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (17. Oktober 2016)

The Nice Guys

War nicht so Tutti ! Ziemlich vorhersehbar und nicht wirklich witzig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2016)

The Frighteners


----------



## time-machine (17. Oktober 2016)

Whiteout mit kate beckinsale
Atmosphäre ganz gut aber die handlung eher durchschnitt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2016)

Zurück in die Zukunft 2


----------



## Ferix2x (18. Oktober 2016)

Matrix 2 Reloaded  @ Kabel Eins
8/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2016)

Gestern "Zufällig Allmächtig" (oder so ähnlich) auf Sky.
Teils tolle Schauspieler, und auch die Idee dahinter bietet Potential (siehe Bruce allmächtig), aber total schlechtes Script. 

5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2016)

Full Metal Jacket mal wieder


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht, ob der Film  großartig bekannt ist, aber eines weiß ich genau: Ich empfehle ihn  weiter, da er einfach nur großartig ist.
 Worum geht es? Stets  miesgelaunter, zynisch kommentierender Kotzbrocken, der seine Umgebung nervt, säuft, hurt und zockt, bekommt durch einen Zufall wieder  den Glauben ans Gute im Leben zurück... Klingt kitschig, nicht wahr?
  Vielleicht ein bisschen, aber der Weg dahin ist einfach super. Bill  Murray ist schlicht und ergreifend ein absolutes Ass, ein Vollblutschauspieler, dessen  saufreche Chuzpe ja schon seit Ghostbusters Zeiten überzeugt - so auch  hier wieder.
 Ich will gar nicht allzu viel verraten, aber er und der  kleine Junge, der eine Schlüsselrolle spielt, sind greifbare Charaktere  - keine Übermenschen, die nie Probleme haben, immer gut ausschauen und  Designersex haben.

Diese Tragikomödie wirkt wie aus dem echten  Leben gegriffen, kein Char wirkt "out of Space", irgendwo haben wir so  was wohl alle schon mal gesehen, mit unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen.
  Der Film gewinnt aber nicht allein durch Bill Murrays superbes Spiel,  sondern alle anderen Schauspieler sind ebenfalls top notch - vor allen  Dingen Melissa McCarthy ist hier mal wirklich, wirklich gut - es wirkt  direkt anders, wenn sie nicht immer die "lustige, vorlaute Dicke vom  Dienst" geben muss.
 Und ich will nicht zu viel verraten, aber  Bill als Großmaul mit Prinzipien gewinnt die Herzen der  Zuschauer, je länger der Film läuft. Nein, nicht nur wegen seiner ganzen  Art und Attitüde, sondern weil wir im Kern alle Menschen sind. Ich sage  nur: Seine Frau, der Herzinfarkt und der Schluss.

Wer mal wieder Abwechslung vom Getöse haben möchte, wer nicht alle 5 Min. Krachbumm benötigt: Anschauen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Oktober 2016)

Der Marsianer


----------



## RawRob (19. Oktober 2016)

Gasthaus Paradies. 
Schwarzer Englischer Humor


----------



## Gothic1806 (19. Oktober 2016)

Der Tag des Doctors 👌 oh ja Doctor Who 👍


----------



## Jiko (19. Oktober 2016)

Aladdin. Ja, der von Disney und so 

Davor 'Runouni Kenshin', die Realverfilmung. War ganz cool.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2016)

The Detonator – Brennender Stahl


----------



## Two-Face (19. Oktober 2016)

Good Fellas.
Aber im F!ckspiegel-freien O-Ton.


----------



## marcus022 (21. Oktober 2016)

The Nice Guys 4/7
Ich war so heiß auf den Film. Vielleicht etwas zu hot. So wirklich überzeugt hat er mich dann nicht. Ab und an lustig, das wars dann. Die Story ist für meinen Geschmack ziemlich öde. 
Einzig die Protagonisten machen diesen Film für mich erträglich. Ohne Russel und Ryan gäbe es wahrscheinlich nicht mal 3/7. 

Professor Love 3/7
Aus der Story muss man einfach mehr machen. Auch der humor ist teils übertrieben lächerlich.


----------



## ich558 (21. Oktober 2016)

Suicide Squade- wurde dem Hype leider nicht gerecht 7/10

Independence Day 2- leider auch etwas enttäuschend. Der hätte so geil werden können aber stattdessen war er total lieblos und hat mich auch nicht beeindruckt. Nur einer von vielen normalen SciFi Filmen mit guten Effekten 7,5/10

Just in Time- Super Film! Anfangs lustig wird er dann immer trauriger bis zu einem echt tragischen Ende  8,5/10

John Wick - besser als gedacht 8/10


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. Oktober 2016)

10 Cloverfield Lane - ich fand ihn gut.


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2016)

Am Borsigplatz geboren - Franz Jacobi und die Wiege des BVB  10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2016)

The Nice Guys - Nett war gestern


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. Oktober 2016)

The Cabin in the Woods - Popcorn-Kino für Alle die nicht viel Nachdenken möchten beim schauen.


----------



## marcus022 (22. Oktober 2016)

ich558 schrieb:


> Just in Time


Meinst du diesen hier Eine Chance fur die Liebe (1997) - IMDb oder In Time - Deine Zeit läuft ab ?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (23. Oktober 2016)

Die Bestimmung 1+2+3 (6/10)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2016)

Gänsehaut 5/10


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Oktober 2016)

Ausnahmsweise mal im TV - Backdraft Männer die durchs Feuer gehen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2016)

Cabin Fever - The New Outbreak


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

V wie Vendetta


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. Oktober 2016)

Devils Playground


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2016)

Ray Donovan Staffel 4 Folge 1
Ich weiß ist kein Film, aber alle Folgen zusammengezählt ist es ein langer Film


----------



## Ferix2x (25. Oktober 2016)

Matrix 3
Besser als 2, aber das heißt nicht das es gut ist.

7/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Oktober 2016)

The Revenant - Untote wie wir ... ging so


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2016)

Green Room - One Way In. No Way Out.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Oktober 2016)

The Crazies - Fürchte deinen Nächsten


----------



## T'PAU (26. Oktober 2016)

The Walking Dead (Staffel 7, Folge 1) 10/10

Jaja, wieder mal kein Film, aber diese Folge ist bei mir echt haften geblieben! Was für ein Ober-Fiesling, der Rick's Truppe terrorisiert! Da war der "Governor" ja ein Milchbubi gegen. 



Spoiler



An seiner _Lucille_ klebt das Blut von nicht nur einem Opfer!


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2016)

Jeffrey Dean Morgan kann die Serie echt retten - hoff' ich zumindest. Allerdings hab' ich noch nicht mal die sechste Staffel gesehen, warte immernoch auf den Homerelease...
Ich weiß jedoch, wer in den Comics draufgeht und ja auch da is der Governor ein Witz gegen Negan.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2016)

Desierto - Tödliche Hetzjagd


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. Oktober 2016)

Gleich SAW V - Ja SAW halt


----------



## turkmannZZZ (26. Oktober 2016)

Blood Father (2016) - IMDb 
ziemlich schlecht. hab mehr erwartet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2016)

Indiana Jones Teil 1


----------



## JaniZz (27. Oktober 2016)

Die verurteilten 10/10 

Das zweite mal und immer noch gut 👍🏼 

Salvation 
6/10 

Ein Western der stark anfängt aber dann ziemlich abflacht


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2016)

Who Am I - Kein System Ist Sicher

8,5/10 klasse Film mit tollen Wendungen. Konnte Teilweise gut lachen und die schauspielerische Leistung genial. Außer vom Fettsack der auch den Technick spielt.

Ist auf Jedenfall ein Film den ich durch Zufall bei mir in Amazon Prime gesehen habe, vorher nichts davon gehört hatte. Dachte mir nichts dabei und als den 10 Minuten geschaut habe war mein Feuer entfacht. Super. 

Ein wenig besser hätte er werden können. Schwächen hatte er dahingehend das der ab dem letzten Drittel so rapide vom Spannungsbogen fällt.


----------



## Rolk (27. Oktober 2016)

In einem fernen Land und Burlesque

Beide 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2016)

Falsche Bewegung


----------



## marcus022 (28. Oktober 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Who Am I - Kein System Ist Sicher
> und als ich den 10 Minuten geschaut habe war mein Feuer entfacht.


Ging mir genauso. 

Und hey das mit Tech-Nick war nicht gerade nett von dir . Ich z.B. hätte niemals gedacht das der ein Schauspieler ist, ja sogar Regisseur. Ich dachte immer den hätten sie auf der Straße entdeckt und direkt engagiert.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Und hey das mit Tech-Nick war nicht gerade nett von dir . Ich z.B. hätte niemals gedacht das der ein Schauspieler ist, ja sogar Regisseur. Ich dachte immer den hätten sie auf der Straße entdeckt und direkt engagiert.



Für Geld machen die halt alles.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2016)

Wenn die Gondeln Trauer tragen


----------



## Pisaopfer (28. Oktober 2016)

Nach der starken ersten Episode der 7 Staffel von The Walking Dead, schaue ich nochmal die 6 Staffel um die Zeit bis Montag zu überbrücken


----------



## marcus022 (28. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für Geld machen die halt alles.


Schon klar aber dann hätte Saturn auch gleich einen nehmen können der ein bisschen bekannter ist. Ich meine bei Lammbock hatte er ne Gastrolle was mir auch erst im Nachhinein heute Nacht auffiel als ich mir auf Wiki seine Filmvita anschaute und dachte, stimmt da hat er den einen Typen gespielt der immer mit seinem Kumpel mit Tourettesyndrom unterwegs war. Aber egal so ist es


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. Oktober 2016)

Who am I

8/10 einer der wenigen guten deutschen Filme


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Schon klar aber dann hätte Saturn auch gleich einen nehmen können der ein bisschen bekannter ist. Ich meine bei Lammbock hatte er ne Gastrolle was mir auch erst im Nachhinein heute Nacht auffiel als ich mir auf Wiki seine Filmvita anschaute und dachte, stimmt da hat er den einen Typen gespielt der immer mit seinem Kumpel mit Tourettesyndrom unterwegs war. Aber egal so ist es



Ich hätte mir eher einen Typen geholt, der tatsächlich so aussieht wie ein Verkäufer und deswegen auch das unbekannte Gesicht, denn dann glaubst du auch, dass die da echt einen Standard Verkäufer reingesteckt haben.
Oder du holst dir eine Typen wie Ronald Nitschke, der damals den Texaner bei Media Markt gemacht hat. Also eine bekannte Stimme in einer überdrehten Rolle.


----------



## jimbo24 (28. Oktober 2016)

König der Löwen 3D 
10/10
Disney ist Bild und Tonmäßig immer sehr gut


----------



## marcus022 (28. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLU-3iL5uMM:24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich musste nach Fotos von ihm suchen im Internet aber ja an den erinnere ich mich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2016)

The Blackburn Asylum - Der Nächste bitte!


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, fand ich damals echt klasse.
Man hätte ständig das Gefühl, dass Tommy Lee Jones durchs Bild gelaufen ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Oktober 2016)

Dr. Strange

Vom visuellen her einfach klasse.
Story leider typisch einer Origin Story zu vorhersehbar und simpel. 
Aber unerwartet sehr lustig an vielen Stellen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Oktober 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Dr. Strange
> 
> Vom visuellen her einfach klasse.
> Story leider typisch einer Origin Story zu vorhersehbar und simpel.
> Aber unerwartet sehr lustig an vielen Stellen.


Passt Mads Mikkelsen denn da rein?


----------



## orca113 (29. Oktober 2016)

Auch wenn ich jetzt vermutlich Haue kriege:

Batman Vs. Superman: Dawn Of Justice

2/10  

So einen Mist habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Der Film war nicht in der Lage mich zu fesseln. Habe den nachher nur noch geguckt weil ich Geld fürs ausleihen gezahlt habe und um vielleicht doch noch ne Unterhaltsame Szene oder irgendwas zu finden was mir gefallen hat...

Schauspieler komplett fehlbesetzt (Ironside als Alfred hat seinen Job noch am besten gemacht bzw er passte gut auf seine Rolle). Alles in Allem die größte Enttäuschung seit langem.

Bin großer Fan der Batman Filme von Christopher Nolan. Meiner Meinung nach machen diese alles richtig. Von der richtigen Dosis Action und Effects, zu Spannungsbögen und dem Erzählen der Geschichten der Charaktere. Hier bei dem Werk hat man das Gefühl da hat man irgendwas großes vorgehabt und in keine Richtung zu Ende gedacht. Dabei einfach drauf losgedreht und von einem schier unerschöpflichen Budget genommen und in Action und Special Effects investiert. Leider wirken sämtlich Actionscenen für mich eher lächerlich und ala Godzillafilme...

Ne Leute, das ging gar nicht.

Das einzige was diesem Film die Ehre rettet ist sein Versuch philosophische Themen: Was/Wer ist göttlich/Gott?, Viele Menschen wünschen sich ein Eingreifen einesGottes der die Eisen aus dem Feuer holt, doch, wenn dieser kommen sollte, wird sein Handeln akzeptiert?, Schuldzuweisungen der Superhelden. Des Weiteren spielt das Thema Neid eine Rolle. Der Frage ob jeder der Gutes tut auch böse ist (nach dem Motto der Zweck heiligt die Mittel...) wird ebenfalls nachgegangen.

Ansonsten, nie mehr einen anderen Batman für mich als Nolans.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (29. Oktober 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Passt Mads Mikkelsen denn da rein?



Also vom Schauspielerischen her machen alle ihren Job super. Doch kommt der Antagonist viel zu kurz, so dass Mads Mikkelsen leider total untergeht.
Das ist aber eher dem Stroyboard geschuldet. Da hätten sie auch Di Caprio selbst hinsetzen können und selbst das hätte am Ende des Tages wohl nix geändert.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Oktober 2016)

Hab' ihn im Trailer gesehen und fand das ein bisschen ulkig, Le Chiffre als angemalter Zauberer.


----------



## marcus022 (29. Oktober 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man hätte ständig das Gefühl, dass Tommy Lee Jones durchs Bild gelaufen ist.


Hey komm dafür hat Herr Nitschke viel zu wenig Falten um ihn mit Tommy Lee zu verwechseln


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Hey komm dafür hat Herr Nitschke viel zu wenig Falten um ihn mit Tommy Lee zu verwechseln



Der Cowboy Hut verdeckt eine Menge. Fällt gar nicht auf.


----------



## robbe (30. Oktober 2016)

Swiss Army Man 8/10

Hab lange mit mir gerungen, ob der Film dämlich oder auf seine Art und Weise genial ist. Da der Film letztlich doch einen ernsteren Hintergrund hat und ich gegen gut eingesetzten Fäkalhumor nichts einzuwenden haben, tendiere ich zu letzterem.


----------



## Gast20170724 (30. Oktober 2016)

Captain America: Civil War

Kann mit dem Film nicht viel Anfang. War über weite Strecken langweilig und die Intention für den Konflikt zwischen Iron Man und Captain America nur herbeigeschrieben, aber nicht sinnvoll herbeigeführt. Spider-Man war aber das Highlight des Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2016)

Krampus 2 - Die Abrechnung


----------



## kloanabua (31. Oktober 2016)

Conjuring 2, 9/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (31. Oktober 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Krampus 2 - Die Abrechnung



Oh Gott, da gibt es schon einen zweiten Teil von 

Der erste war ja eigentlich ganz nett, aber ich ahne der zweite war eine Katastrophe? ^^


----------



## oggy4tw (31. Oktober 2016)

Die Hexe und der Zauberer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Oh Gott, da gibt es schon einen zweiten Teil von
> 
> Der erste war ja eigentlich ganz nett, aber ich ahne der zweite war eine Katastrophe? ^^



Jo gibt es  So schlecht fand ich den 2 Teil aber nicht.


Conjuring 2


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. November 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Conjuring 2



Same here und ich fand ihn auch richtig gut


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. November 2016)

*Neon Demon*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



On-the-fly, kein Gedanke wird bei dieser Rezension vorab 3x hin und her geschliffen.
Inhaltsangabe: Only the strong survive. Dies muss reichen.

Landpomeranze, die sich selbst als talentfrei bezeichnet, aber sich ihrer Schönheit (grübel, noch mehr grübel) bewusst ist, will ganz groß im Modelbusiness heraus kommen.
Zuerst einmal: Elle Fanning mit ihrem Porzellanpüppigesicht wurde wohl auf den Punkt gecastet. Diese Mischung aus naiv, berechnend und eiskalt bringt sie perfekt herüber. Wäre ich ihr Vater, wäre ich nach dem Schauen des Films mittelschwer verstört, mindestens.

Der Film erinnert mehr als einmal an die ganz großen Zeiten von Dario Argento, es wird einem mal wieder bewusst ins Gedächtnis gerufen, Film ist in erster Linie ein audiovisuelles Medium, weniger eines der vielen Worte.
Unzählige Metaphern kann der dafür geneigte Zuschauer erblicken, sofern er etwas Lebenserfahrung mit bringt, machmal mit dem Holzhammer, manchmal subtil.
Ich glaube, in letzter Konsequenz geht es nicht um die stinklangweilige Schicki Micki Modelszene, ich glaube vielmehr, es geht darum, was in uns allen innewohnt, dieses Verlangen und Begehren nach Aufmerksamkeit, nach Erfolg und Befriedigung auf jeder Ebene. Wir wollen alle "Wer" sein, aber die meisten von uns spielen keine Rolle - egal, was wir dafür alles machen würden.

Der Soundtrack trieb mir teils die Tränen in die Augen - so schön sind die Klänge. Ihr solltet eventuell dazu wissen, für mich ist Musik die reinste Form der Freude, daher reagiere ich da sehr intensiv drauf...

Tut dies gut, neben all dem unterhaltsamen, aber substanzlosen Superhelden- und Riesenroboter Ramba Zamba und sonstigen Quatsch.


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. November 2016)

Cabin Fever: Patient Zero -  Fand ich eher mau


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2016)

Scherzo Diabolico


----------



## orca113 (2. November 2016)

Real Steel

6,5/10


----------



## turkmannZZZ (2. November 2016)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows (2016) - IMDb
sehr gut unterhalten worden und super grafik  popkornkino vom feinsten.

The Nice Guys (2016) - IMDb
einfach cool


----------



## Ferix2x (3. November 2016)

Flight auf pro7

8/10 
Der Film hat mich gut unterhalten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2016)

The Loft mit Karl Urban 3/10


----------



## Klinge Xtream (4. November 2016)

Cartel Land (2015)  8/10

Regt zum denken an und ist von Anfang an fesselnd.


----------



## Rolk (4. November 2016)

Machete Kills
5/10
Fängt ja ganz ok an, aber im letzten Drittel wurde es mir dann doch eine Spur zu abgefahren.


Ip Man 3
8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2016)

Der blaue Max


----------



## -Chefkoch- (5. November 2016)

Under Siege

7/10

Kaum zu glauben aber auch Steven Seagal hat gute Filme


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2016)

Die Eindringlinge


----------



## -Chefkoch- (7. November 2016)

Rick and Morty Season One & Two

9,5/10
Was für eine grandiose Serie


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2016)

Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz


----------



## Rolk (7. November 2016)

96 Hours Taken 3

6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2016)

James Bond Octopussy


----------



## Captn (9. November 2016)

Turbo Kid


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2016)

Verräter wie wir 7/10


----------



## jason2000 (11. November 2016)

Doctor Strange


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

jason2000 schrieb:


> Doctor Strange



Und?
Taugt der was?


----------



## jason2000 (11. November 2016)

Finde schon, von den Effekten her ziemlich genial gemacht.


----------



## Dustin91 (11. November 2016)

Jack Reacher 2. Ich würde sagen 6/10. Oder vllt. auch 5/10.
Dem ersten Teil gebe ich 9/10, weil das einfach geiles, schönes Action/Thriller-Kino war, aber der zweite Teil passt einfach mal so gar nicht zum ersten Teil.
Dieser Schnulzenanteil durch 



Spoiler



die vermeintliche Tochter ist sowas von ätzend. Nimmt die ganze Spannung raus und passt einfach gar nicht so zu Reacher. Außerdem taugt mir die Schauspielerin gar nicht. Ebenso sind manche Dialoge so Fremdscham, dass ich mir einfach nur an den Kopf gefasst habe. Z.B. die Szene wo Cobie Smulders und Tom Cruise auf dem Bett liegen und "flirten".



Tom Cruise spielt gewohnt gut und es gibt auch gute Action-Szenen, aber Cobie Smulders ist einfach mal eine richtig grottige Schauspielerin. Bei HIMYM fand ich sie viel besser.
Liegt aber vllt. auch daran, dass ich den Film auf Deutsch geschaut habe.

Ich hatte hohe Erwartungen nach dem ersten Teil, wurde aber leider bitter enttäuscht.




Nächste Woche geht es zur Preview von Arrival, da habe ich mal richtig Bock drauf


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2016)

Alle Jahre wieder - Weihnachten mit den Coopers


----------



## Amon (12. November 2016)

Mal wieder Stadt der verlorenen Kinder. Einfach nur gut.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2016)

Godzilla (1998) : 8 / 10

Als Kind habe ich gerne die japanischen Godzilla Filme geguckt. Heute wirken die einfach lächerlich. Mir gefällt das Emmerich Godzilla Design am besten. Der ist nicht so plump.


----------



## Rwk (12. November 2016)

Zoomania - fand den super ! 
Zoomania (2016) - IMDb


----------



## Two-Face (12. November 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Godzilla (1998) : 8 / 10
> 
> Als Kind habe ich gerne die japanischen Godzilla Filme geguckt. Heute wirken die einfach lächerlich. Mir gefällt das Emmerich Godzilla Design am besten. Der ist nicht so plump.


Die klassischen japanischen Filme sind ja auch steinalt. 
Emmerichs Werk war halt mal wieder typisches Zerstörungskino ohne Stil, dafür aber mit - relativ - peinlichem Humor.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2016)

American Poltergeist 3 - Sie werden nicht ohne dich gehen


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die klassischen japanischen Filme sind ja auch steinalt.


Ich weiß. Früher sind da auch Menschen im Godzilla Kostüm durch Modellstädte gelaufen. Aber auch der ganz neue japanische Godzilla gefällt mir nicht. 


> Emmerichs Werk war halt mal wieder typisches Zerstörungskino ohne Stil, dafür aber mit - relativ - peinlichem Humor.


Geschmackssache!


----------



## Two-Face (12. November 2016)

Ich kenn' nur die alten...
Aber die tricktechnischen Möglichkeiten gab es halt damals noch nicht, weswegen die auch so unfreiwillig komisch waren.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2016)

Wenn du dir heute die ersten Star Trek Filme mit Shatner und Co. anschaust, wirkt das inzwischen auch eher komisch.
So ist das eben, wenn man tricktechnisch verwöhnt ist, weil man heute guckt und dann den Vergleich zieht mit alten Filmen. Die alten Filme können da nur verlieren.
Trotzdem kann man sich die immer noch anschauen -- den ersten Star Trek vielleicht nicht, weil die Story echt für den Arsch ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2016)

Das ist aber dann als neuverfilmung auch nicht anders


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2016)

Die Effekte sehen hübscher aus.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2016)

Star Trek kann ich mir auch noch angucken.  Habe mir gerade die Stardate Collection geholt mit 10 Filmen von Amazon. 
Ich habe auch grundsätzlich nichts gegen ältere (handgemachte) Tricktechnik. Stop-Motion-Technik z.B. mag ich sehr gerne. Aber die alten Godzilla Filme wirken aus heutiger Sicht extrem trashig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2016)

Das war ja schon nicht gut als die Filme neu waren.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. November 2016)

DareDevil Season One

7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2016)

No One Lives - Keiner überlebt!


----------



## Gripschi (13. November 2016)

The Happening

7/10

Der Film ist schon sehr gut. Teils aber etwas wirr.

Die Todesszenzen waren für mich etwas zu happig teils.

Trotzdem die Story war sehr gut.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (13. November 2016)

The Revenant (2015) 8/10
Leo Di Caprio als ultimativer Überlebenskünstler!


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2016)

Cloud Atlas: 8/10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du dir heute die ersten Star Trek Filme mit Shatner und Co. anschaust, wirkt das inzwischen auch eher komisch.
> So ist das eben, wenn man tricktechnisch verwöhnt ist, weil man heute guckt und dann den Vergleich zieht mit alten Filmen. Die alten Filme können da nur verlieren.
> Trotzdem kann man sich die immer noch anschauen -- den ersten Star Trek vielleicht nicht, weil die Story echt für den Arsch ist.


Terminator 2 rockt auch heute noch was die Tricktechnik angeht.
The Same bei Jurassic Park.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. November 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Cloud Atlas: 8/10


Einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme, doch leider viel zu wenig gewürdigt.
Kann es noch immer nicht fassen, das dieser Film für nicht einen einzigen Oscar nominiert gewesen war. O.o

Edit:
sry für doppel


----------



## MOD6699 (14. November 2016)

Jack Reacher 2 - 6/10 kommt mMn nicht mehr an den Vorgänger ran, den ich eigentlich ganz gut fand.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (14. November 2016)

Boruto The Movie - 7.5/10, besser als "The Last"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2016)

The Revenant – Der Rückkehrer


----------



## orca113 (14. November 2016)

Die Tribute von Panem zum 98sten mal

7/10


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2016)

Don Juan de Marco

7/10





Gripschi schrieb:


> The Happening
> 
> 7/10



Gehört für mich auch zu den unterschätzten Filmen. Muss ich gelegentlich auch mal wieder ansehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2016)

Irgendwann in Mexico


----------



## Dustin91 (17. November 2016)

Arrival. 9/10.
Grandiose Amy Adams, tolle Optik und klasse Soundtrack


----------



## Cleriker (17. November 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Grandiose Amy Adams, tolle Optik


Jupp, ich finde sie auch hübsch anzusehen.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. November 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jupp, ich finde sie auch hübsch anzusehen.



Das war eigentlich eher auf den Film bezogen, aber ja, sie ist auch hübsch


----------



## XiruFTW (17. November 2016)

Donnie Darko, sehr guter Mystery/[Horror]/Mindf*ck Film mit grandiosem Ende. Geht etwas länger aber wenn man der Handlung folgen kann ist es ein großartiger Film


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2016)

Mercury Plains


----------



## -Chefkoch- (18. November 2016)

Avengers 2: Age of Ultron

Kommt zwar nicht an die Qualität von Teil 1 dran, aber das ist jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. November 2016)

Schau mir gerade Z Nation an ... is unterhaltsam aber schon Trashig  
Ja is ne Serie.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. November 2016)

Phantastische Tierwesen und wo sie zu finden sind

Von den Effekten, der Atmosphäre und gar auch das 3D sehr unterhaltsam.

Story geht in Ordnung ist allerdings etwas verworren.
Der Stimmungshalter in diesem Film ist ausgerechnet ein Muggel. Auch wenn hier und da etwas zu viel.  

Im Kino lohnt sich der Film aber auf jeden Fall und ist so aufgebaut das wirklich jeder, auch ohne zuvor einen einzigen Harry Potter Film gesehen zu haben, sich zurecht finden wird. 

7/10


----------



## Cleriker (18. November 2016)

Das 3D ist sehr unterhaltsam? Kannst du das bitte etwas genauer beschreiben? Also wirken die Effekte "echt", sind sie übertrieben oft, oder eher selten eingesetzt?
Dein letzter Satz ist interessant. Hast du niemals einen Harry Potter gesehen/gelesen, oder warum bist du dir da sicher. Das wurde mir nämlich damals über Harry Potter auch gesagt und ich bin mit dem Orden des Phönix eingestiegen. Fehler! Da wirkte der Film übelst seicht und man hat überhaupt keinen Bezug zu den Charakteren aufgebaut.

__________

Pandorum 6,5/10
Eigentlich gut, da ungewohnte Story, gute Schauspieler und sehr konsequente Stimmung und Beleuchtung. Leider wirkt es zwischenzeitlich so als wäre die Zeit zu knapp gewesen um manche Szenen besser auszuschmücken. Den Ton kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, da ich den zufällig im Fernsehen geschaut habe und da lief er in schlichtem Stereo. Ich werde ihn aber noch auf Scheibe schauen. Schade dass Dennis Quaid quasi nicht mehr im Kino zu sehen ist. Er ist mMn ähnlich charismatisch wie Harrison Ford, oder Sam Neil. Irgendwie sieht er auch aus wie eine Mischung aus bedien.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2016)

Die Peanuts Der Film


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. November 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das 3D ist sehr unterhaltsam? Kannst du das bitte etwas genauer beschreiben? Also wirken die Effekte "echt", sind sie übertrieben oft, oder eher selten eingesetzt?
> Dein letzter Satz ist interessant. Hast du niemals einen Harry Potter gesehen/gelesen, oder warum bist du dir da sicher. Das wurde mir nämlich damals über Harry Potter auch gesagt und ich bin mit dem Orden des Phönix eingestiegen. Fehler! Da wirkte der Film übelst seicht und man hat überhaupt keinen Bezug zu den Charakteren aufgebaut.



Also wenn 3D eingesetzt dann auch so das es den Namen 3D verdient.
Sprich Partikel schwirren um einen herum. Tiere laufen auf dich zu. So was eben.
Ist zwar kein Avatar aber auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als in 99% aller 3D Vorstellungen eingesetzt.

Ich hab mich jedenfalls desöfteren mal weg ducken müssen. ^^

Zur Story und Charaktere...

Da das Ganze im Jahre 1926 spielt sind quasi alle Charaktere für einen neu.
Einführung ist auch ganz schlicht.
Bis auf 1-2 Namen die einmal im Film in einem kurzen Nebensatz erwähnt werden, wo der Harry Potter Fan mal kurz aufhorscht und "Aha" schreit kann jeder Laie etwas mit der Story ohne Grundwissen anfangen. 

Dadurch das quasi ein Unwissender nicht Zauberer als Hauptchara fungiert und dem auch erst alles erklärt wurden muss, lässt man eigentlich keine Ungereimtheiten offen. 

Ja ich kenne alle Filmteile zumindest, war aber mit jemanden drinnen der mit Harry Potter so überhaupt nix am Hut hat und dem musste ich nichts erklären und stieg trotzdem durch. ^^


----------



## Cleriker (18. November 2016)

Danke für die Erklärung. 
Kommt auf die "ich überlege es mir" Liste.


----------



## marcus022 (18. November 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dennis Quaid. Er ist mMn ähnlich charismatisch wie Harrison Ford, oder Sam Neil. Irgendwie sieht er auch aus wie eine Mischung aus beiden.


Deine Vergleiche / Gegenüberstellungen sind aber auch jedesmal auf den Punkt präzise


----------



## T'PAU (20. November 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Arrival. 9/10.


Wo hast du *den* denn schon gesehen? Der kommt doch erst nächsten Donnerstag ins Kino. Oder war's 'ne _Sneak-Preview_ o.ä.?


----------



## Dustin91 (20. November 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Wo hast du *den* denn schon gesehen? Der kommt doch erst nächsten Donnerstag ins Kino. Oder war's 'ne _Sneak-Preview_ o.ä.?



Filmstarts Preview-Tour-Tickets gewonnen


----------



## der-sack88 (20. November 2016)

Da er für mich ins Kino gehört hätte:

Der neue Wiesbadener Tatort. Wie gewohnt richtig gut, vielleicht sogar besser als "Im Schmerz geboren". Glaubwürdiger Bösewicht und gar nicht so sehr Sieben kopiert wie erwartet. Schauspielerisch sowieso jedes mal mit das beste, was es deutschsprachig so gibt.

Klare 9/10

Ich will, dass der HR mit Tukur mal einen Krimi/Thriller fürs Kino macht. Haben die sich spätestens jetzt verdient.

So, jetzt erst mal die Kommentare der Niveau- und Kultuerallergiker bei Twitter und SPON lesen, die es nicht abkönnen, wenn es ein mal im Jahr einen sehenswerten Tatort gibt und sie nicht auch am 365ten Tag im Jahr ihre flachen, langweiligen 08/15-Fernsehfilmchen bekommen.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. November 2016)

Ich stimme dir zu, dass dieser Tatort richtig gut war, aber bei "Im Schmerz geboren" weine ich immer noch meiner Lebenszeit hinterher 

Der Tatort: Die Geschichte vom bösen Friedrich war auch sehr gut, fand ich


----------



## -Chefkoch- (21. November 2016)

Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. Season 2

War ganz okay und nichts besonderes 6/10


Police Academy 1

9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2016)

Even Lambs Have Teeth


----------



## orca113 (21. November 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Even Lambs Have Teeth



Geiler Titel [emoji106]

Werde ich mir mal raussuchen


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. November 2016)

Pacific Rim --- auf Empfehlung. Ist durchaus unterhaltsam.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2016)

Asterix in Amerika 9/10 guter und witziger Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2016)

Planet of the Sharks 4/10


----------



## MOD6699 (22. November 2016)

Oh Gott das klingt für mich wie Megalodon vs. Roboshark oder wie der "Film" hiess ... Trashfilme haben schon ihren Reiz


----------



## T'PAU (22. November 2016)

Und wer glaubte in Sachen Haie gibt's nichts neues mehr:
Am Do. (24.11.) kommt die nächste "Perle" auf SyFy... _Ice Sharks_
Schon beim Trailer hab ich mich echt weggeschmissen!


----------



## MOD6699 (23. November 2016)

Ich kanns mir schon vorstellen. Männliche Stimme: "Er war tausende von Jahren im arktischen Eis gefangen, nur um durch die Erderwärmung wieder auf zutauen und seinen mörderischen Feldzug gegen die Menschheit zu beginnen!"


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2016)

Ich hab mir den Trailer angeschaut und hatte fast das Gefühl manche der mitwirkenden halten sich für Schauspieler... ha!

Was aber noch viel schlimmer ist, ist der empfohlene Trailer zu Sky Sharks. Einfach krass nicht mein Genre.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ferix2x (23. November 2016)

Rambo auf Kabel Eins 

8/10 

Immer noch ein guter Film

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2016)

By the Gun - Zeit der Vergeltung


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2016)

Captain America: Civil War - 8 /10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2016)

Ice Age 5 - Kollision voraus


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Was es gibt schon den 5.? 
Ich hab nicht mal den Dritten gesehen 
@t 
Stirb langsam 10/10
Stirb langsam 2 8/10
Stirb langsam: jetzt erst recht 8/10 
Stirb langsam 4.0 7/10


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2016)

Den letzten Stirb langsam auch nicht mehr ertragen?


Ip Man 2 
8/10


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Da bin ich grad dran, die ersten 55 Minuten waren aber nicht so geil


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Da bin ich grad dran, die ersten 55 Minuten waren aber nicht so geil



Ich musste den nach 30 oder 40 min ausschalten.

Edit:
Also "musste" im Sinne von nicht mehr ertragen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Ich werde nachher mal weiterschaun, aber wie gesagt so toll finde ich den nicht. Das ist kein richtiger Stirb langsam für mich


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Ja, den 5. hätte man sich schenken können. Den 4. fand ich noch i.O.


----------



## Pisaopfer (26. November 2016)

Cabin Fever


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, den 5. hätte man sich schenken können. Den 4. fand ich noch i.O.


Ich hab mal einen Film gesehen, der mich extrem an den 5. Die Hard erinnert hat... Der auch versucht hat anders zu sein als die Teile davor und bei dem das auch nicht so toll war. Könnte ein Transporter gewesen sein


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Meinst du den Transporter Refueled?
Also den ohne Jason Statham.
Ja, der war auch nichts.


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2016)

Die waren doch schon mit Jason Statham nichts.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Nein,  ich glaube ich meine einen mit Statham. Den ohne hab ich mir erst gar nicht angeschaut. 
Ich fand den Transporter, der in Europa spielte nicht so geil


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich fand den Transporter, der in Europa spielte nicht so geil


Den? Sind mindestens zwei, die in Europa spielen.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nein,  ich glaube ich meine einen mit Statham. Den ohne hab ich mir erst gar nicht angeschaut.
> Ich fand den Transporter, der in Europa spielte nicht so geil



Du meinst sicher den dritten Teil, der in Ost Europa spielte, wo er nach Bukarest gefahren ist oder so.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Genau. Mit dem rothaarigen Mädel. Den fand ich nicht so berauschend


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. November 2016)

Dafür das Mädel, wa?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. November 2016)

Ne lass mal. Net so meine Richtung XD


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2016)

Star Trek IV: Zurück in die Gegenwart


----------



## Gast20170724 (26. November 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Star Trek IV: Zurück in die Gegenwart


Schöner Film. 

Ich habe gerade Star Trek Beyond geguckt. War meiner Meinung nach ein gelungener Film.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Schöner Film.


*Confrontation Mode on*
_Am Rande des Universums_ bester Teil.


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. November 2016)

Cabin Fever 2 : Spring Fever --- Schrott


----------



## -Chefkoch- (27. November 2016)

Man on Fire

7/10


----------



## Dustin91 (27. November 2016)

Deepwater Horizon, 8,5/10. War richtig geil der Film!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. November 2016)

Ist das der mit Dustin Hoffman?

Edit:
Ich ziehe die Frage zurück und geh mich schämen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. November 2016)

Der fünfte Stirb langsam 5/10 
Hat überhaupt nicht gepasst... 
Mad Max: Der Vollstrecker: 8/10
Hat mir für einen MAD Max gar nicht mal so schlecht gefallen, bin ja nun nicht wirklich der Mad Max Fan


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2016)

Kickboxer: Die Vergeltung


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. November 2016)

Mad Max: Donnerkuppel 
Wirklich ein sehr guter Film 9/10


----------



## clown44 (27. November 2016)

Angry Birds - Der Film 9/10


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2016)

Der Schakal 8/10
Alt aber wirklich gut. Da fiel mir direkt auf, warum mir shooter mit Marc whalberg so bekannt vorkam.

Eben dann condemned, oder wie er bei uns heißt:
Die Todeskandidaten - Das Spiel heißt überleben 
Der bekommt von mir eine 9/10. Wenn man weiß was für ein Film das ist, hat man gewisse Vorstellungen. Diese erfüllt er auch, jedoch trotzdem mit moralischer Keule (Wortspiel). Kurz vor Ende wird darauf hingewiesen wie krank man sein muss um so'n scheiß zu sehen. Ich weiß grad nicht mehr wie die splatter-Variante davon hieß, aber genau das ist gemeint. (Stone cold) Steve Austin kennt zwar nicht viel Mimik, Aber passt super in die Rolle. Er ist der Gute und sanfte Part. Dagegen Viny Jones, der Psycho (seit Eurotrip hab ich immer nur noch dieses Bild von ihm im Kopf, das mit den Kronkorken), der hier das Negativbeispiel gibt. Ich finde die moralische Belehrung jedenfalls an- und passend untergebracht. Sie wirkt nicht nervig, oder heuchlerisch, allerdings etwas ungewollt komisch.
Das Ende ist recht kurz gehalten, aber triffts auf den Punkt, ohne viele Worte. Kurzum: gelungen. 

Ach und underworld - awakening hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch an. Das was ich gesehen hab war eher schwach. Vorhersehbar und irgendwie wenig. Man merkt ihm an, dass er nur ein Zwischenglied darstellt und versucht die Breche für einen weiteren zu schlagen. Schade!

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (28. November 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Schakal 8/10
> Alt aber wirklich gut. Da fiel mir direkt auf, warum mir shooter mit Marc whalberg so bekannt vorkam.


Hast du Heat schon gesehen? Ist auch Gangster vs Cop, Versteckspiel. Großartig besetzt mit de Niro und Al Pacino, dazu ist die Machart ebenfalls sehr gut und das Sounddesign der Schusswaffen ist überragend, da richtige Manövermunition verwendet wurde, hört sich demnach schön authentisch an. 

Headhunters geht in eine ähnliche Richtung, nur diesmal mit einem Kunstdieb. Ist zwar nicht so hochklassig wie Heat, aber dennoch gute Unterhaltung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2016)

Maverick – Den Colt am Gürtel, ein As im Ärmel


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Schakal 8/10
> Alt aber wirklich gut. Da fiel mir direkt auf, warum mir shooter mit Marc whalberg so bekannt vorkam.



Das Original aus den 70ern oder das Remake mit Bruce Willis?


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2016)

Das Remake. Das Original kenne ich auch, besitze ich allerdings nicht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AtronOm (29. November 2016)

Suicid Squad <3


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. November 2016)

Zwei sind nicht zu bremsen


----------



## marcus022 (29. November 2016)

Verräter wie wir 3/7


----------



## Gast20170724 (29. November 2016)

Den ursprünglichen Pilotfilm zu Raumschiff Enterprise, "Der Käfig". War ganz witzig zu sehen, wie Star Trek wohl ausgesehen hätte, wäre der Pilot von den Studiobossen durchgenickt worden. Ich muss aber sagen, zum Glück wurde die Besetzung geändert. Pike und Spock waren lange nicht so gut wie Kirk, Spock und McCoy.


----------



## der-sack88 (29. November 2016)

Arrival 10/10

Einfach grandios. Hatte ich nach Sicario SO gut nicht erwartet. Der war gut, aber nach dem tollen Anfang hat der nachgelassen. Nachdem ich ähnliches von Arrival gelesen habe hatte ich befürchtet, dass auch der mich nicht zu 100% überzeugen kann, aber auch wenn die Spannung vom Anfang nicht ganz gehalten wird, der Rest ist trotzdem super. Jede "Ebene" überzeugt mich auf eine ganz eigene Weise. Weiß gar nicht, wie ich das genauer beschreiben soll, ohne zu spoilern...
Dazu noch tolle Schauspieler, Bilder und Sound.
Auf jeden Fall mein Highlight des Kinojahres bisher, zusammen mit Spotlight.

Glaub ich muss Prisoners jetzt doch noch nachholen. Dabei wurde der nach Sicario erstmal zur Seite geschoben... ist Prime doch mal für was gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2016)

Mosquito Coast


----------



## Dustin91 (30. November 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Arrival 10/10
> 
> Einfach grandios. Hatte ich nach Sicario SO gut nicht erwartet. Der war gut, aber nach dem tollen Anfang hat der nachgelassen. Nachdem ich ähnliches von Arrival gelesen habe hatte ich befürchtet, dass auch der mich nicht zu 100% überzeugen kann, aber auch wenn die Spannung vom Anfang nicht ganz gehalten wird, der Rest ist trotzdem super. Jede "Ebene" überzeugt mich auf eine ganz eigene Weise. Weiß gar nicht, wie ich das genauer beschreiben soll, ohne zu spoilern...
> Dazu noch tolle Schauspieler, Bilder und Sound.
> ...



Bei Arrival stimme ich dir zu, der war genial! Jedoch finde ich Sicario nicht weniger genial. Die Kameraarbeit und die Optik von Sicario waren klasse!
Und dass du Prisoners noch nicht geschaut hast, ist ein Fehler  Genialer Film!
Spotlight fand ich dagegen einfach nur langweilig. Der Film hatte zwar ein brillantes Thema, aber er plätscherte einfach so vor sich hin, ohne jegliche Spannung etc.


----------



## marcus022 (30. November 2016)

Bei Sicario habe ich mich immer geweigert obwohl er mir empfohlen wurde. Ich glaube du hast mich jetzt entgültig überzeugt. Zu Spotlight kann ich nur "sagen". Bei diesem Thema wäre Spannung wohl unangebracht. 
Das muss trocken erzählt werden.


----------



## Two-Face (30. November 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Das muss trocken erzählt werden.


Absolut richtig.
Der einzige aktuelle Film weit und breit, welcher sich mit investigativem Journalismus beschäftigt. Dazu endlich mal ein Hollywood-Film mit wahrer Geschichte, welche selbige ausnahmsweise mal nicht hollywood-typisch erzählt wird, d.h. ohne dazugedichteten Spannungsbogen. Grade _weil_ der Film ja so unspannend gemacht ist, ist er so gut.


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich sowas will, schau ich ne Doku. Filme sind für mich ein Unterhaltungsmedium! 
Die Schauspieler an sich sind klasse, aber den Oscar für Bester Film...nee, ich weiß nicht. Wobei ich mir die anderen Kandidaten angeschaut habe und da war wohl Spotlight doch noch am verdientesten.
Der Marsianer hat mir persönlich besser gefallen, aber für den Oscar für Bester Film war er nicht gut genug.

Ich muss jetzt endlich mal Interstellar schauen, eigtl. schon Frevel, dass ich den immer noch nicht gesehen habe


----------



## Cleriker (1. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir war's gestern Alien 3. 9/10

Kameraführung, Stimmung, Sound, alles stimmig und gut. Konnte ich mir mal wieder komplett anschauen, ohne das Interesse zu verlieren. Also Chips auf den Schoß und genießen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T-Drive (1. Dezember 2016)

Die Rückkehr = Alien 2, das hahnebüchede Gemetzel , hab ich mir mal Teilweise wieder reingezogen.
Die Wiedergeburt = Alien 3, war mir zu spät, nach der Sezierung von Newt bin ich abgetaucht.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Dezember 2016)

So ein Mist, da hab ich was durcheinander gebracht. Teil zwei hatte ich verpasst und gesehen hab ich den dritten. Sorry.

Du hast auch so einen Patzer fabriziert. 
Die Wiedergeburt ist Teil 4.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2016)

Der Tod und das Mädchen


----------



## marcus022 (1. Dezember 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt endlich mal Interstellar schauen,  eigtl. schon Frevel, dass ich den immer noch nicht gesehen habe


Na dann viel viel Spass wann auch immer du ihn sehen wirst.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei mir war's gestern Alien 3. 9/10


Wie bewertest du Teil 2 ?


----------



## Threshold (1. Dezember 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Wie bewertest du Teil 2 ?



Unfassbar mieses Bild, wie ich finde. Extrem grobkörnig. 
Schade, mit dem richtigen Bild und dem gewohnten 2,35:1 Bildformat würde der Film eine glatte 10/10 bekommen.
Aber weil James Cameron den so verhunzt hat, bleibt nur eine 7/10 übrig.


----------



## marcus022 (2. Dezember 2016)

Stimmt. Ich glaube ich weiss was du meinst. Das sah teils ziemlich strange aus. Auf DVD hat der 1.85:1 auf BR 1.77:1 Zuletzt hatte ich den auf BR geschaut aber mich davon nicht wirklich stören lassen.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Dezember 2016)

Diese Bilddarstellung in Teil 2 ist zwar etwas heavy, aber mMn kommen die Szenen mit den Alien im halbdunklen (z.B.dunkle Ecken und schimmern des Kopfes) dadurch wieder wirklich gut rüber. Besser als so aalglatt. In Teil 3 wirken die Biester eh am unbedrohlichsten von allen Teilen.

Das mit dem 1,77:1 Format, ist das wirklich bei allen BD so, oder liegt das an der etwaigen Edition?

Edit
Ist nur bei Teil 2 so. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcus022 (2. Dezember 2016)

Jup. Kommt eben auch darauf an mit welcher Technik aufgenommen wurde. Hab mich da mal schlau gemacht mit anamorphotisches und nicht anamorphotisches Breitbild bla bla .



Cleriker schrieb:


> In Teil 3 wirken die Biester eh am unbedrohlichsten von allen Teilen.


Vielleicht weil sie auch am unbedrohlichsten sind ^^


----------



## clown44 (2. Dezember 2016)

Sully 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2016)

Legend of Tarzan


----------



## Invisible_XXI (3. Dezember 2016)

Sightseers - 5/10
Versucht mit dem Humor in Richtung "In China essen sie Hunde" zu gehen, schafft es aber nicht im Ansatz. Sehr viele schöne Landschaften, wenngleich diese oft nur kurz gezeigt werden.

Sharktopus vs Pteracuda - 3/10
Der Plot ist zu lahmarschig und damit einschläfernd... so richtig erfreuen konnten wir uns am Trash nicht wirklich.

Zombiber - 5/10
Für einen Trash-Film gar nicht mal SOOOO schlecht gemacht. Diverse ulkige Schwachsinns Dialoge und Szenen. Recht unterhaltsam, wenngleich auch etwas zu lang.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2016)

Dafür sahen die Mädels wirklich gut aus. Die Szene auf dem Küchentisch war lustig und schön anzusehen, fand ich.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (4. Dezember 2016)

Extraction 

Mit Bruce Willis, der mittlerweile kein Garant für Qualität ist. Der Film war letzendlich ein Dacia Duster und Bruce Willis war der angepappte Sportauspuff.


----------



## orca113 (4. Dezember 2016)

Even Lambs Have Teeth

6,5/10 eigentlich ein übler Film... aber ich stehe auf solche Sachen. Außerdem finde ich den Titel ziemlich geil und die Protagonistinnen ziemlich sexy. Film hat irgendwo was. Wenn man auf üble. schwarzhumorige und makabere Rachefilme steht dann lohnt er sich.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2016)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Extraction
> 
> Mit Bruce Willis, der mittlerweile kein Garant für Qualität ist. Der Film war letzendlich ein Dacia Duster und Bruce Willis war der angepappte Sportauspuff.



Bruce Willis dreht inzwischen jeden Mist und heuert auch schon mal als überflüssige Nebenfigur an.
Erinnert an Nicolas Cage, der auch jeden Dreck dreht.
Sind die Jungs pleite und brauchen dringend Geld?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht haben sie auch einfach Spaß am drehen  .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2016)

Beverly Hills Cop – Ich lös’ den Fall auf jeden Fall


----------



## marcus022 (4. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> und heuert auch schon mal als überflüssige Nebenfigur an


Was ich aber gut finde ist wenn sich eben sogenannte "Größen" auch mal mit weniger zufrieden geben als der Hauptrolle. Ein schönes Beispiel ist Jamie Foxx (Oscarpreisträger) bei Kill the Boss. 
Ne Neben- oder fast schon Gastrolle.  Und das passt. Wenn der Film aber insgesamt für die Tonne ist dann stimmt meine Vermutung mit deiner absolut überein. Sie, wer auch immer, brauchten Bares, logisch.


----------



## Gast20170724 (4. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Erinnert an Nicolas Cage, der auch jeden Dreck dreht.


Bei Nicolas Cage muss ich immer an Tokarev denken. Einer der schlechtesten Filme die ich jemals gesehen habe. Da wirkt jeder Tele5-Film im Vergleich wie ein Oscarkandidat.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Dezember 2016)

Dann hast du noch nicht Drive Angry gesehen  
Auch mit Nicolas Cage


----------



## Two-Face (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich sag' nur _Wicker Man_.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2016)

Der beste Film aller Zeiten ist immer noch Battlefield Earth mit John Travolta.


----------



## Gast20170724 (4. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der beste Film aller Zeiten ist immer noch Battlefield Earth mit John Travolta.


Der einzige Film, den ich jemals auf Tele5 komplett geguckt habe...


----------



## MaexxDesign (4. Dezember 2016)

Apollo 13

Jedes Mal ein Erlebnis !


----------



## Two-Face (4. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der beste Film aller Zeiten ist immer noch Battlefield Earth mit John Travolta.


Da halte ich mit _The Room_ dagegen.
...und nein, damit meine ich nicht den Film mit Brie Larson.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab auch mal nen schlechten Film im Fernsehen spätabends gesehen. Könnte auf Phoenix oder ATV (= österreichisches RTL) gewesen sein


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2016)

Dann habt ihr Zettl noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Dezember 2016)

Oje... Allein der Wikipedia Eintrag hört sich schon bescheuert an.... 
Immer diese ganzen Filme die in Berlin spielen  erinnert mich immer an diesen ekelhaften Mario Barth Film


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. Dezember 2016)

Die idee ist gut, du kannst nur wegen des Dialekts nicht zuhören.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Dezember 2016)

Escape from New York (oder auch mit dem dämlichen deutschen Titel: _Die Klapperschlange_)
7/10
Hatte ich besser in Erinnerung, teilweise etwas wirre Schnitte, trotzdem schöner 80er Action-Film.
Und die Neuauflage der Blu-ray holt bildmässig wirklich alles raus!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2016)

Die Unglaublichen 1


----------



## MaexxDesign (5. Dezember 2016)

Gestern "Krieg der Welten" (von Spielberg).
Die ersten 30 Minuten sind immer wieder überwältigend !
Kommt auf Blu-ray bestimmt noch besser rüber.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (6. Dezember 2016)

Neues vom Wixxer

Schade dass Triple Wixx nicht kommen wird 


Infernal Affiars

Ist das chinesische Original zu The Departed. Prinzipiell ein guter Film der nur nicht ganz an die schauspielerische und regisseurtechnische Klasse des Remakes erreicht.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Internal Affiars


Das ist der Film mit Richard Gere. Ich glaube du meinst In*f*ernal Affairs.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (6. Dezember 2016)

@ Two-Face

Ups

Fehler verbessert und danke


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (6. Dezember 2016)

Pixels


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2016)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> @ Two-Face
> 
> Ups
> 
> Fehler verbessert und danke


Bist nicht der erste, der das durcheinander bringt.


----------



## der_yappi (7. Dezember 2016)

David Gilmour // Remember that Night - Live at the Royal Albert Hall


----------



## Dustin91 (7. Dezember 2016)

Fantastische Tierwesen und wo sie zu finden sind. 9/10.
Habe richtig Bock auf die weiteren Teile und der Film hatte genau die richtige Menge Düsterkeit.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2016)

Edge of Tomorrow: 9 /10


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2016)

Star Trek Beyond 6,75/10

Mann, wie dieser Simon Pegg nervt.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2016)

Star Trek Beyond kriegt von mit 8-9/10. Finde den richtig geil, war ich auch im Kino drin.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

Die Story ist aber so hanebüchen wie sonst noch nie bei Star Trek.
Dagegen war selbst der erste Film logisch durchdacht.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2016)

Das ist mir sowas von egal. Ich finde der Film hat ganz gut klassische und moderne Star Trek Elemente (oder Momente) unter einen Hut gebracht. Besonders der Humor, die Sprüche haben mir gefallen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

Hast du dich auch von Pavel Chekov verabschiedet?


----------



## Two-Face (7. Dezember 2016)

Fand' _Into Darkness_ besser, wobei der erste Teil der Neuauflage immernoch am originellsten ist.
Wenigstens ist Kirk diesmal endich ernster geworden (hat der Rolle und dem Film gut getan) und Karl Urban als Pille ist einfach unschlagbar (wobei ich Gary Sinise immernoch als passender empfunden hätte).

Was aber halt gar nicht geht, das ist Spock + Uhura, John Cho als Sulu, Zoe Saldana als Uhura und dieser Teilzeitkomiker als Scotty. "Und, wie lief's denn?", so einen Satz hätte der Original-Scott nach einer offensichtlich gescheiterten diplomatischen Mission nie von sich gegeben.

Schade, dass Anton Yelchin nicht mehr dabei sein wird.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du dich auch von Pavel Chekov verabschiedet?


Persönlich nicht! 

Nein. Das ist echt schade... R.I.P.!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2016)

Angry Birds 7 / 10 ( ja richtig von Anfang bis zum Ende gesehen ). War zwar nett gemacht aber ich hatte mir da doch etwas mehr " Angry " gewünscht, so war es in der Summe eher nur niedlich


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Fand' _Into Darkness_ besser, wobei der erste Teil der Neuauflage immernoch am originellsten ist.
> Wenigstens ist Kirk diesmal endich ernster geworden (hat der Rolle und dem Film gut getan) und Karl Urban als Pille ist einfach unschlagbar (wobei ich Gary Sinise immernoch als passender empfunden hätte).



Gary Sinise ist schlicht zu alt für die Rolle.
Gary ist über 60. Urban Mitte 40.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2016)

Apropos Urban. Ich würde mich über einen zweiten "Dredd" Film freuen. Er will ja auch aber das Studio irgendwie (noch) nicht. Weil wohl die Einnahmen unter den Erwartungen gelegen haben. Schade, ich finde den Film gut. Näher an den Comics als der Film mit Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

Eher siehst du einen neuen Reboot vom Terminator.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Dezember 2016)

The Lazarus Project 8,5/10 
Fängt an wie ein typisches Drogen und Gang Drama, wird dann interessant und plötzlich spannend. Das Ende ist mir etwas zu kurz geraten und es gibt hier und da Lücken. Insgesamt aber ein gelungener Film. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2016)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows 7/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. Dezember 2016)

Westworld Season 1 - 9/10
Spannend und hochwertig produziert


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2016)

Imperium mit Harry Potter


----------



## Maverick306 (10. Dezember 2016)

Draft Day - Tag der Entscheidung mit Kevin Costner und Jennifer Garner unter anderem. Für einen independent Film nicht schlecht. Für 3,99€ im Sonderangebot bei Itunes mitgenommen. Wenn man damit klar kommt das im Grunde genommen die Story an einem einzigen Tag spielt und allgemein alle am Telefonieren sind...

7,0 von 10.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

Den Film fand ich auch gut. Vor allem am Ende als Costner dick verhandelt. Guter Schluss.


----------



## Maverick306 (10. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Film fand ich auch gut. Vor allem am Ende als Costner dick verhandelt. Guter Schluss.



Aber hat in der Sequenz auch Fehler Epischen Ausmaßes. Beim Draft hat jedes Team 10 Minuten Zeit für seinen Pick. Aber der Besitzer schafft es zwischen dem ersten und Sechsten Draft (50 Minuten maximal) von New York nach Cleveland  Flugzeit sind mindestens 90 Minuten 

Ansonsten: Die Sequenz mit den Playbooks und den 100 Dollar. Na klar. Irgendwie muss man einen Negativen punkt Konstruieren


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

Du kennst den Jet von Costner nicht.


----------



## Maverick306 (10. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kennst den Jet von Costner nicht.



Gulfstream 4 - 850km/h maximal. Nimm aber noch Fahrzeit von der Music Hall nach Teterboro hinzu usw. 

(Ja, ich weiß, Logik nervt, aber Unlogik nervt noch mehr)


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Dezember 2016)

Er kennt Scotty


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2016)

Jeder gegen jegen


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

Maverick306 schrieb:


> Gulfstream 4 - 850km/h maximal. Nimm aber noch Fahrzeit von der Music Hall nach Teterboro hinzu usw.
> 
> (Ja, ich weiß, Logik nervt, aber Unlogik nervt noch mehr)



Fallschirm. 

Am besten ist ja Iron Maiden. 
Das kleine Flugzeug im Vordergrund, mit der Deutschlandflagge drauf, gehört der Bundeswehr, damit ist Merkel gekommen. Zum schießen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. Dezember 2016)

Kingsman: The Secret Service

Spaßiger Agentenfilm, freu mich schon auf Teil 2


----------



## Maverick306 (12. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Fallschirm.
> 
> Am besten ist ja Iron Maiden.
> Das kleine Flugzeug im Vordergrund, mit der Deutschlandflagge drauf, gehört der Bundeswehr, damit ist Merkel gekommen. Zum schießen.
> ...



Da gibts aber noch ein besseres:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Mitte - mit der Heckflosse in Frankreich Farben - die Schaluppe vom Hollande  Wie man sieht, sieht man nix. Wie man sieht, lohnt es sich besser zu Rocken als Politiker zu sein 


Achja - gestern Abend gesehen: Star Trek Beyond. Ich würde mich ja einer Wertung enthalten, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaber: Wieso nur gibt es soviele Referenzen auf die ersten 10 Filme? Der Nebel -> Die "Barriere" aus Star Trek 5, Tag 966 -> Jahr 1966, Die Raumstation -> Erstmals sehen wir eine Raumstation in Star Trek 3, Neue Enterprise -> Star Trek 4... ich könnte ewig weitermachen. ZUMAL ja im nächsten Star Trek Chris Hemsworth als George Kirk zurückkehrt. Warum? Die Prime-Timeline wird wiederhergestellt...

Bevor ich es vergesse: Ich gebe 4 von 10 Raumstationen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2016)

Tschernobyl Diaries 5,5/10
Eigentlich nicht mein Genre,  aber irgendwie hat's mich gereizt. Der Anfang war auch gar nicht schlecht. Es wirkte alles halbwegs authentisch und wenig gestellt. Leider kommt das letzte Drittel wie eine Backpfeife. Vom Ende ganz zu schweigen. Schlicht uberhastet und ohne Verstand. Hätte man es mit der Darstellung und Geschwindigkeit so weiter geführt wie davor,  hätte echt was daraus werden können.


----------



## orca113 (12. Dezember 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Tschernobyl Diaries 5,5/10
> Eigentlich nicht mein Genre,  aber irgendwie hat's mich gereizt. Der Anfang war auch gar nicht schlecht. Es wirkte alles halbwegs authentisch und wenig gestellt. Leider kommt das letzte Drittel wie eine Backpfeife. Vom Ende ganz zu schweigen. Schlicht uberhastet und ohne Verstand. Hätte man es mit der Darstellung und Geschwindigkeit so weiter geführt wie davor,  hätte echt was daraus werden können.



Gehe ich voll mit Cleriker

von mir 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2016)

X-Men Origins : Wolverine


----------



## T'PAU (12. Dezember 2016)

Star Trek: Beyond 7/10

Eigentlich gar nicht mal schlecht als Action-Film...



Spoiler



allerdings sind einige Ideen dann doch etwas *zu* abgefahren:
Dass Rock-Musik (ja ich weiß, ist ein anderes Genre!) auf einer bestimmten Frequenz "moduliert" die Schwarm-Drohnen/Schiffe zerstören... erinnerte mich irgendwie an _Mars Attacks_.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2016)

Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

Maverick306 schrieb:


> Da gibts aber noch ein besseres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, hatte ich auch gesehen. Aber was kümmert mich der Franzose.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Dezember 2016)

Sahara - Abenteuer in der Wüste 8/10
Fand den Film schon damals im Kino klasse und hab ihn bis heute nicht mehr gesehen, um mich nochmal zu freuen. Leider stellenweise etwas abgedreht,  ansonsten aber mal was anderes.  

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laggy.NET (15. Dezember 2016)

Rogue One - A Star Wars Story

8,5/10 

Ja ja ja, Story war wieder relativ dünn.
Trotzdem, der Film bleibt lange ruhig und erzählt "Story", ist halt nur nicht soo sonderlich gehaltvoll und komplex, wie man sich das wünscht... Ab der Hälfte des Films wird aber aufgedreht, wie ich es nicht erwartet hätte. Die Action ist brachial und der Spannungsbogen bleibt sehr lange extrem hoch, auch wenn sich Überraschungen stark in Grenzen halten. Hier wird locker eine Stunde lang ein riesiges Feuerwerk an Krieg abgebrannt. Ja, es ist Krieg, nicht dieser Kitsch wie in all den anderen Episoden.
Der Film ist deshalb relativ düster und vor allem ernst. 

Dieser einzigartige 70er Jahre Retro stil, den man überall an den Requisiten, den Overalls und den Schiffen sieht ist noch besser getroffen. Der Stil ist noch mehr Retro, als Episode 7, aber das hat man im Trailer ja schon gesehen. Der Film ist für Star Wars Verhältnisse Düster, dreckig, ernst und brutal. Wie gesagt, für Star Wars Verhältnisse. Aber das tut dem Film verdammt gut.

Auch wenn die viele Action wohl einige abschrecken mag. Der Stil ist so einzigartig und die Inszenierung so hochwertig, dass ich nicht anders kann, als den Film sehr sehenswert zu bewerten. Vor allem, weil die Action nicht, wie in einem Transformers (negativbeispiel) der Effekthascherei dient. Das ganze sieht wie schon in Episode 7 ziemlich real und Handwerklich gut gemacht aus. Sachen Explodieren nicht, damit es gut aussieht, sondern weil es einfach so sein muss. Die Action ist also keinesfalls billig.
Star Wars ohne den ganzen Kitsch ist nunmal das, was ich mir immer gewünscht habe. Hier bekommt man es.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

Das hört sich super an. 
Ich hab auch schon bestellt, aber komme erst nach Weihnachten rein.
Und dann immer dieser 3D Dreck.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2016)

Bunny und sein Killerding


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Dezember 2016)

Die Nackte Kanone 1  10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hqKrKAbV9rQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Diese Szene ist die beste  
Die Schneekönigin 6/10 Ist wohl nur was für Kinder weil ich es etwas langweilig gefunden habe aber war trotzdem gute Unterhaltung


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. Dezember 2016)

Rogue One -  A Star Wars Story

9/10 
auch aus subjektiven, nostalgischen Gründen. ^^


Die Inszenierung ist einfach fantastisch und das Look and Feel ist haargenau wie Episode 4!
Der Stil gleicht dem 70iger Format bis auf´s i-Tüpfelchen. 
Die neben den sehr vielen!!! handgemachten Practical Effects, wirken die CGI Effekte, wie beispielsweise die Schiffe, wie Modelle aus der damaligen Zeit. 

Der Film wirkt wie ein moderner, dreckiger Kriegsfilm. 
Würd den mit "the Hurt Locker" vergleichen.
Ansonsten ist die Atmo sehr ernst, was auf jeden Fall zu gefallen weiß.

Die Story selbst ist zwar simpel und die Charakterzeichnung recht dünn. Dies hat mich allerdings wenn ich ehrlich bin nicht groß gestört. Dafür überwiegen andere großartige positive Dinge zu sehr. 

Trotz der bisherigen teaser und trailer kann der Film trotz allem überraschen. Es scheinen mehrere Versionen bei Disney vorzuliegen und die trailer schienen andere Ersatzstücke zu nutzen, die im Film wiederum von anderen ersetzt wurden. Mehr sei aber dahingehend nicht verraten.

Der Film wird ganz besonders diejenigen gefallen, die sich schon immer ein ernsteres Star Wars Szenario gewünscht haben. Der Film ist der erste seit Episode 6, der sich wirklich nach Krieg der Sterne und nicht bloß nach Star Wars anfühlt!

Klare Empfehlung und dank der Bildgewalt ein Pflichtbesuch im Kino!


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2016)

Kenne die Story von _Rogue One_ schon. Muss mir den Film also nicht antun.

Moment, da kommt nicht Kyle Katarn vor?


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (16. Dezember 2016)

Gerade auch *Rogue One.
*
Muss schon sagen, dass ich ordentlich geflashed aus dem Kino gegangen bin.

Klar die Handlung und Charaktere kann man etwas bemängelt, aber das ist allgemein nicht unbedingt die Stärke von Star Wars.
Effekte und vor allem auch Musik absolut grandios(Musik natürlich sehr ähnlich der Alten Star Wars Filme, aber mit interessanten neuen Akzenten).

Die Inszenierung einiger Szenen ist absolut unvergleichlich. Gerade gegen Ende/am Ende des Films.
Das Ende fand ich leider etwas "unbefriedigend", aber gut, der Rahmen war nun mal wegen Episode 4 sehr statisch und zumal scheinen solche Enden ja gerade "Mode" zu sein.

Abgesehen von den Witzigen Akzenten ein absolutes Kontrastprogramm zu Star Wars 7. Was ich erstmal  finde. 
Hätte mir dennoch FSK 16 und etwas weniger Witz und dafür mehr Handlung & Charakterentwicklung gewünscht, aber das ist a) Motzen auf sehr hohem Niveau und b) war absehbar weil Disney dahinter steht.


----------



## -RedMoon- (16. Dezember 2016)

Gestern in 2D gesehen. 

Bin ja mit SW aufgewachsen und auch großer Darth Vader Fan. Leider kam er etwas kurz vor, dafür 



Spoiler



aber am Ende gewaltig. Wie der Sith Lord gnadenlos durch 10-15 Mann einfach so "durchläuft" ist der beste Vader den ich je in SW gesehen habe. Absoluter Badass Auftritt. Die Szene ging nur 1-2min, aber in der Zeit habe nicht mal geblinzelt... ich war absolut geflasht und fasziniert wie in den 80ern als ich das erste mal Krieg der Sterne gesehen habe. Die Szene kam einfach unerwartet denn so hat man Darth Vader noch nie gesehen.



Die Weltraumschlacht ist auch super gefilmt. Die steht der Schlacht aus "Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter" in nichts nach, und diese ist für mich eine der besten Weltraumschlachten in SW überhaupt.

Es gab auch einige witzige Anspielungen an Episode IV, die ganz nett waren. Auch das Cameo in der letzten Szene mit einem alten bekannten Gesicht war überraschend und positiv. Überhaupt ist der Übergang zu Episode IV perfekt gelungen.
Nur der Anfang war ein wenig langatmig. Er hat auch einige andere Schwächen, aber auf jeden Fall sehenswert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2016)

OMG... We are in a Horror Movie!!!


----------



## -Chefkoch- (17. Dezember 2016)

RED

Ein Hoch auf die Agenten im Ruhestand


----------



## Captn (17. Dezember 2016)

The Big Short

Ziemlich guter Film mit guter Besetzung und Musik 

Nebenbei war das der erste Film, in dem Steve Carrel meiner Meinung nach super in seine Rolle gepasst hat. Ich kann den sonst gar nicht ab .


----------



## Dustin91 (17. Dezember 2016)

Interstellar, 9.5/10.
Werde es vermutlich für den Rest meines Lebens bereuen, dass ich da nicht im Kino war


----------



## T'PAU (17. Dezember 2016)

Monsters: Dark Continent 4/10

Die sog. Fortsetzung des Low-Budget Films von 2010 hat mit dem Original nichts mehr zu tun. Ist eigentlich nur'n durschnittlicher Kriegsfilm, bei dem man echt nicht weiß, ob die nun gegen die "Monster" kämpfen, oder gegen irgendwelche arabische Rebellen.
Die einzigen Punkte gibt's für die wenigen emotionalen Mensch/Monster-Begegnungen, die ich schon im ersten Film (den ich hier als Quer-Steelbook Blu-ray liegen hab ) sehenswert fand.
Insgesamt ein überflüssiger Film!


----------



## dbilas (17. Dezember 2016)

Star Trek Beyond 8/10
The First Avenger: Civil War 5/10
X-Men: Apocalypse 8/10
suicide squad 4/10
BFG 9/10
Ghostbusters 2016 2/10

Nun steht Independence Day 2 auf der Watchlist. Ich ahne nichts gutes...


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. Dezember 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Interstellar, 9.5/10.
> Werde es vermutlich für den Rest meines Lebens bereuen, dass ich da nicht im Kino war



Dafür habe ich Avatar nicht im Kino gesehen, wofür ich mich hasse. Das 3D soll ja selbst aus heutiger Sicht noch Referenz sein. Aber dafür gibts ja bald Teil 2. Ist halt richtiger Technik-Porn.

Aber ich muss schon sagen, im Kino war die Atmosphäre, die Interstellar ausstrahlte magisch und einzigartig. Da kommt absolut gar kein Film ran.
Ich glaube einen Großteil der Faszination macht bei dem Film das gefühl des "mit dabei seins" aus.
Der Film fühlte sich im Kino nicht an wie ein Film. Es fühlte sich an, als würde man was völlig neues und unbekanntes erleben.
Für mich die mit Abstand intensivsten drei Stunden, die ich bisher im Kino erlebt habe. Ein absolutes Meisterwerk.

Dabei hatte ich keine großen Erwartungen. Die Trailer sahen interessant aus, mehr nicht. Und dann sowas. Man kann sich vorstellen, wie die Leute aus dem Kino raus sind und mit Superlativen um sich geworfen haben.
Für mich steht der Film ganz klar an der nummer 1 der besten Filme. Nicht, weil er die beste Story bietet, sondern weil das Erlebnis das einzigartigste und eindringlichste war.

Ein Tipp für zuhause: Lautstärke hoch! 
Interessiert mich sonst bei fast keinem Film in dem Maße, aber Interstellar lebt von seinem Ton wie fast kein anderer Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2016)

Vor ihren Augen 6/10


----------



## Two-Face (17. Dezember 2016)

Als Matthew McConaughey in das Schwarze Loch fällt (), dacht' ich mir, o.k., ein Fehler (der völlig bescheuerte Matt Damon) hab' ich dem Film schon verziehen, schlimmer kann es ja nicht werden.
Und dann sowas.


----------



## Arvanor (17. Dezember 2016)

Rogue One 9/10 Ich fand ihn ziemlich geil. Besonders das Ende war "nett"!


----------



## marcus022 (17. Dezember 2016)

Captn schrieb:


> The Big Short
> 
> Ziemlich guter Film mit guter Besetzung und Musik






Dustin91 schrieb:


> Interstellar, 9.5/10.
> Werde es vermutlich für den Rest meines Lebens bereuen, dass ich da nicht im Kino war


Sieh es mal so. Hättest du ihn im Kino gesehen dann wäre derFilm längst in der Versenkung verschwunden. Ich habe dich beneidet als du letztens geschrieben hast du guckst ihn demnächst.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich Avatar nicht im Kino gesehen, wofür ich mich hasse. Das 3D soll ja selbst aus heutiger Sicht noch Referenz sein.



Gegen Avatar kannst du alle 3D Filme, die danach kamen, in die Tonne drücken.
Und ich gehe davon aus, dass Cameron bei Avatar 2 noch mal so richtig eine Messlatte legen wird.


----------



## -RedMoon- (17. Dezember 2016)

Krieg der Sterne, gerade eben, mal wieder


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gegen Avatar kannst du alle 3D Filme, die danach kamen, in die Tonne drücken.
> Und ich gehe davon aus, dass Cameron bei Avatar 2 noch mal so richtig eine Messlatte legen wird.



Gravity war noch mal so nen Knaller!


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Dezember 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Gravity war noch mal so nen Knaller!



Gravity fand ich furchtbar.
Es hat so sehr genervt, wie Sandra Bullock da rumgeheult hat  Optisch war der Film richtig nice, aber Sandra Bullock war furchtbar!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Dezember 2016)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Gravity fand ich furchtbar.
> Es hat so sehr genervt, wie Sandra Bullock da rumgeheult hat  Optisch war der Film richtig nice, aber Sandra Bullock war furchtbar!


Ging ja jetzt auch um die Optik. 

Ja, bei Sandra Bullock ist das so wie bei Tom Cruise. Entweder mag man sie oder man mag sie nicht. ^^


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2016)

In Komödien ist Sandra Bullock gut, woanders nicht.
Ist genauso wie bei Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Dezember 2016)

Also Interstellar war zwar nett, die typischen Nolan-Probleme seiner letzten Filme und der Wandel vom Farmer der unter absolut keinen Umständen weg will zum überzeugten Astronauten in Sekunden haben mich dann schon ziemlich aus dem "dabei sein" rausgerissen. Da guck ich doch lieber nochmal 2001.

War gestern abend in Rogue One... Erwartungen wurden leider erfüllt. Charaktere sind schlicht nicht vorhanden, die Story zum vergessen. Kein Vergleich zur guten EP7, wo es mit Ray, Finn und Kylo Ren gleich drei "neue" richtig gute Charaktere gab, und zudem noch Han Solo. Die Olle (Name konnte ich mir auch während des Films schon nicht merken) aus Rogue One geht eigentlich noch, ist zwar vollkommen langweilig, aber wenigstens einigermaßen glaubwürdig. 



Spoiler



Die Stelle, an der ihr Vater stirbt (im Grunde der einzige ordentliche "gute" Charakter) ist die einzige Stelle im Film, wo einem ein Tod wenigstens ein bisschen Nahe geht. Ansonsten sterben die Protagonisten wie die Fliegen und es juckt einen schlicht überhaupt nicht. Schlechtes Zeichen...


 Den Pilot, den blinden Mönch (?) und dessen Kumpel kannste vollkommen vergessen. Ersterer handelt wenig nachvollziehbar und ist schlicht ein mieser Han-Solo-Abklatsch, die anderen beiden sind einem egal, weil man noch weniger über sie weiß, als über die anderen Personen. 



Spoiler



Deren Tod dann so zu überdramatisieren war fast unfreiwillig komisch.


Richtig gut war dagegen Krennik. Die interessanteste Person im ganzen Film. Dazu der kurze Auftritt von Darth Vader und Tarkin (der mir trotz CGI auch ganz gut gefallen hat, besser als Leia zumindest) als imperiumsinterner "Gegner", das war schon sehr unterhaltsam.
Ansonsten lebt der Film von seiner Optik. Sieht alles sehr dreckig, aber trotzdem "schick" aus, gerade die beiden Schlachten. Und das Finale ist einfach überragend, der Übergang zu EP4 ist mMn richtig gut gelungen. Könnte man glatt gleich weitergucken.

Alles in allem dank des überzeugenden Imperiums, der Optik und des Endes wohl noch 5/10...

Achja, fast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der größte Sympathieträger im ganzen Film mal wieder ein Droide ist. Aber wer hätte auch was andere erwartet?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Könnte man glatt gleich weitergucken.



Klingt so, als wenn du jetzt ein Reboot erwartest. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Achja, fast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der größte Sympathieträger im ganzen Film mal wieder ein Droide ist. Aber wer hätte auch was andere erwartet?



Solange es nicht C-3PO ist.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Dezember 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Also Interstellar war zwar nett, die typischen Nolan-Probleme seiner letzten Filme und der Wandel vom Farmer der unter absolut keinen Umständen weg will zum überzeugten Astronauten in Sekunden haben mich dann schon ziemlich aus dem "dabei sein" rausgerissen. Da guck ich doch lieber nochmal 2001.



Dir ist wohl nicht klar, dass der Farmer, bevor er Farmer wurde, ein NASA-Astronaut/Testpilot war, oder?


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klingt so, als wenn du jetzt ein Reboot erwartest.




Mit EP4 gerne, nur von denen danach sollten sie die Finger lassen.

Obwohl, die Ewoks könnten sie rausnehmen...




Threshold schrieb:


> Solange es nicht C-3PO ist.




Naja, ist schon eher die Richtung C-3PO als R2-D2. Aber bei weitem nicht so nervig.




Dustin91 schrieb:


> Dir ist wohl nicht klar, dass der Farmer, bevor er Farmer wurde, ein NASA-Astronaut/Testpilot war, oder?




Doch, ist mir klar. Nur wird davor mMn doch ein recht eindeutiges Bild vermittelt, dass ihm die Familie wichtiger als alles andere ist und dass er trotz seiner Vergangenheit unter keinen Umständen wieder Astronaut werden will. Wenn der Film eine halbe Stunde länger wäre, mit Zweifeln und Gesprächen mit der Familie und seinem Vater usw., wäre das kein Problem. Aber dieses "ich bin dann mal weg" von einem Tag auf den anderen geht viel zu schnell, wenn man den Film bis dahin bedenkt.
Leider hat heute kaum noch jemand Mut, längere Filme zu drehen, aber ich denke gerade Nolan hätte es sich erlauben können und der Film hätte sehr gewonnen.

Alternativ hätte er die nervigen und langatmigen Erklärungen, die er seit einigen Filmen so gerne einsetzt, kürzen können. Aber wir reden hier über Nolan. Bin mal gespannt, wie er uns bei Dunkirk dann auf die Nerven gehen wird.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Dezember 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Naja, ist schon eher die Richtung C-3PO als R2-D2. Aber bei weitem nicht so nervig.


Klingt wohl so, als sollte ich lieber nochmal _Dark Forces_ zocken, als mir den Film anzusehen.


der-sack88 schrieb:


> Doch, ist mir klar. Nur wird davor mMn doch ein recht eindeutiges Bild vermittelt, dass ihm die Familie wichtiger als alles andere ist und dass er trotz seiner Vergangenheit unter keinen Umständen wieder Astronaut werden will. Wenn der Film eine halbe Stunde länger wäre, mit Zweifeln und Gesprächen mit der Familie und seinem Vater usw., wäre das kein Problem. Aber dieses "ich bin dann mal weg" von einem Tag auf den anderen geht viel zu schnell, wenn man den Film bis dahin bedenkt.
> Leider hat heute kaum noch jemand Mut, längere Filme zu drehen, aber ich denke gerade Nolan hätte es sich erlauben können und der Film hätte sehr gewonnen.
> 
> Alternativ hätte er die nervigen und langatmigen Erklärungen, die er seit einigen Filmen so gerne einsetzt, kürzen können. Aber wir reden hier über Nolan. Bin mal gespannt, wie er uns bei Dunkirk dann auf die Nerven gehen wird.


Schlimmer fand' ich die Klischees und die Logikfehler. Jessica Chastain hat in dem Film eigentlich nur genervt, Matt Damon spielt einen Weltklasse-Wissenschaftler, der nicht weiß, wie Luftschleusen funktionieren und der Twist mit dem Schwarzen Loch ist ja mal völlig bescheuert. 
Der Film konnte eigentlich nur durch Schauwerte und der Illusion von Realismus überzeugen, aber genau das wurde ja mit dem Ende komplett aus dem Fenster geworfen...


Threshold schrieb:


> In Komödien ist Sandra Bullock gut, woanders nicht.


In _L.A. Crash_ und _Blind Side_ war sie doch ganz gut.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2016)

Total Recall (2012): 8/10

Gefällt mir mindestens genauso gut wie das Original mit Arnie.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Dezember 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Total Recall (2012): 8/10
> 
> Gefällt mir mindestens genauso gut wie das Original mit Arnie.



BLASPHEMIE!


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Total Recall (2012): 8/10
> 
> Gefällt mir mindestens genauso gut wie das Original mit Arnie.



Du musst dir auch die ungeschnittene Fassung vom Arnie Streifen anschauen. Ist ein völlig anderer Film.

Und Interstellar ist Müll.
Dieser Scheiß Wechsel zwischen den Bildformaten ging mir schon bei Batman auf den Zeiger..
Sowas macht einen Film einfach kaputt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2016)

BFG: Big Friendly Giant


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst dir auch die ungeschnittene Fassung vom Arnie Streifen anschauen. Ist ein völlig anderer Film.


Habe ich. Da war ich sogar damals im Kino drin. Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung.



> Und Interstellar ist Müll.


Der ist geil der Film.


----------



## marcus022 (19. Dezember 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nur wird davor mMn doch ein recht eindeutiges  Bild vermittelt, dass ihm die Familie wichtiger als alles andere ist und  dass er trotz seiner Vergangenheit unter keinen Umständen wieder  Astronaut werden will.





Spoiler



Er hatte einen schlimmen Unfall.  Außerdem geht die Welt unter. Keine Nahrungsreserven mehr. Da hat man  als Testpilot schlechte Chancen, als wenn die Nasa da noch großartig  Steuergelder verschwenden dürfte, meinst du nicht auch. Und hinzu kommt,  die Welt brauchte Farmer





der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn  der Film eine halbe Stunde länger wäre, mit Zweifeln und Gesprächen mit  der Familie und seinem Vater usw., wäre das kein Problem


Du redest von langatmigen Erklärungen und willst den Film ne halbe Stunde länger machen für Familiengespräche bla bla ?!


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2016)

*Star Wars: Rogue One* - 9/10

Super Film. Kommt bei mir gleich nach "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" und "Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter" in der Reihenfolge. Könnte auch noch mehr dazu schreiben aber will nicht spoilern.
Kann nur jeden raten sich den Film im Kino anzugucken.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Dezember 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Er hatte einen schlimmen Unfall.  Außerdem geht die Welt unter. Keine Nahrungsreserven mehr. Da hat man  als Testpilot schlechte Chancen, als wenn die Nasa da noch großartig  Steuergelder verschwenden dürfte, meinst du nicht auch. Und hinzu kommt,  die Welt brauchte Farmer




Ja, schon klar. Trotzdem kommt die Meinungsänderung mMn unglaubwürdig schnell.




marcus022 schrieb:


> Du redest von langatmigen Erklärungen und willst den Film ne halbe Stunde länger machen für Familiengespräche bla bla ?!




Genau das. Die Erklärungen in den Nolan-Filmen sind spätestens seit Inception richtig ärgerlich. Es gibt deutlich elegantere Arten, die "Regeln" des Films zu erklären, ohne dass man dafür einen Doktortitel braucht. Nolan versucht, dass selbst minderbemittelte Einzeller den Film verstehen könnten, und das halte ich für unnötig zeitraubend und nervig. Mit Memento hat er doch selbst einen Film gedreht, der zeigt wie es richtig geht. Da wird der Clou auch nicht langatmig erklärt und gerade das macht ihn so großartig.
Im Gegensatz dazu dauert das zentrale Gespräch in Hunger, indem sich im Grunde einfach nur zwei Personen unterhalten, mehr als 20 Minuten, trotzdem ist es keine Sekunde zu lang.


----------



## marcus022 (20. Dezember 2016)

Okay, akzeptiere ich. Ich weiss aber nicht was du mit deinem letzten Satz meinst !?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2016)

Ki & Ka - Wohnst du noch oder liebst du schon?


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Dezember 2016)

Star Wars 1 Die dunkle Bedrohung, 8/10 da ich kein grosser Sci-Fi Fan bin habe ich für diesen Film keine so grosse Begeisterung aber hat mich trotzdem recht gut unterhalten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2016)

Apocalypto


----------



## PattePansen (22. Dezember 2016)

Roque One...

fand den Film super...gutes Kino...allerdings leider nicht so gut wie EP 4 bis EP 7...
Für zwischendurch bis EP 8 allerdings absolut Top...


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Dezember 2016)

Hotel Transilvanien 6/10 Hat mich mehr gelangweilt als unterhalten, gegen Animationsfilme habe ich nix und manche gefallen mir auch aber dieser hier war etwas langweilig für meinen Geschmack. Und wie passt eine Riesenspinne durch eine normale Tür?  Die war im Hotel in der Eingangshalle und locker mal 3-4m Hoch


----------



## Maverick306 (22. Dezember 2016)

Harry Potter 7/7.2
Harry Potter 6

In der Reihenfolge. Wenn man die 6 durchzappt hat der Film eine echt gute Lauflänge. Fand die Bücher sowieso Besser...


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2016)

X Men Zukunft ist Vergangenheit, 7/10 Etwas verwirrend aber nicht so schlimm wie bei Inception


----------



## marcus022 (23. Dezember 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hotel Transilvanien 6/10


Du gibst 6 von 10 Punkten und findest den Film eher langweilig. Nicht eher 4/10, oder 3 ? Max-max-maximal 5 nach deiner Beschreibung.


----------



## orca113 (23. Dezember 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sahara - Abenteuer in der Wüste 8/10
> Fand den Film schon damals im Kino klasse und hab ihn bis heute nicht mehr gesehen, um mich nochmal zu freuen. Leider stellenweise etwas abgedreht,  ansonsten aber mal was anderes.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Aufgrund deines Postings nochmal aus dem Regal geholt[emoji106]

9/10 fand den super. Bis heute einer meiner Lieblibgsfilme.

Aber stellenweise nervig, vor allem dieses NUMA Getue... aber sonst ein klasse Film


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde es schade, dass bisher so wenige Clive Cussler Romane verfilmt wurden. Denn die sind immer sehr spannend und liefern guten Stoff für Buddy-Actionfilme.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Dezember 2016)

Wenn du danach gehst, sind auch zu wenige Michael Crichton und Wolfgang Hohlbein verfilmt worden.
Und das was verfilmt wurde, war teils miserabel gemacht.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Dezember 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Du gibst 6 von 10 Punkten und findest den Film eher langweilig. Nicht eher 4/10, oder 3 ? Max-max-maximal 5 nach deiner Beschreibung.



So genau nehme ich es nicht mit den Punkten das ist mehr nach Gefühl als nach bestimmten Kriterien, der Film ist gut gemacht, nur die Story ist etwas kurz.


----------



## Gripschi (23. Dezember 2016)

Der Kleine Lord.

10 Pkt.

Einer meiner liblings Filme. Dieser Film hat das gewisse etwas.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2016)

Hab ihn gerade erst als BD gekauft. Zusammen mit dem letzten Einhorn und Aschenbrödel bekommen meine beiden kleinen zum ersten mal in ihrem leben, die volle Weihnachtspackung. Die "große" kommt ja nächstes Jahr in die Schule und dazu gibt's einen Schulranzen mit eben diesem Einhorn. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Dezember 2016)

Zum dritten oder vierten (?) mal Star Wars Episode 7: Das Erwachen der Macht.

Für mich ist und bleibt der Film einer der besten Star Wars Filme überhaupt.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2016)

Einer der besten sieben, oder der besten drei, oder wie? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2016)

Tödliche Weihnachten


----------



## Maverick306 (24. Dezember 2016)

Stirb Langsam. Aber nicht irgendwo. Nein. Am Flughafen heute Morgen. Stellt euch mal für nen Lufthansa Flug am Terminal an und habt ne Leichenwanderung vor euch. 10 Menschen die mindestens 90+ waren... 

Gestern Abend gesehen: Man of Steel. Wirtschaftlich betrachtet muss man Sagen, die Stahl- und Baubranche hat nach der Endsequenz bestimmt volle Auftragsbücher


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. Dezember 2016)

Maze Runner  Die Auserwählten in der Brandwüste  ging so


----------



## HagenStein87 (24. Dezember 2016)

Zum  x-mal 


Poolboy: Drowning Out the Fury

gefolgt von Black Dynamite!


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2016)

Gestern erstmal wieder Die Geister die ich rief. 10/10
Der erfüllt noch immer alles was ich von ihm erwarte. Gefühlvoll, ehrlich, lustig, taff, retro und mit message.


----------



## clown44 (24. Dezember 2016)

Die Eispiraten 9/10

Den habe ich seit gefühlten 100 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen. Der ist immer noch unterhaltsam.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2016)

Pets


----------



## clown44 (25. Dezember 2016)

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story 9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2016)

Der Knastcoach, zwar nette Ansätze und Szenen aber auf die Dauer zu albern 5 / 10


----------



## azzih (26. Dezember 2016)

Diesen Rogue One Star Wars Film. 

Ich geb mal 8/10. Auf jeden Fall besser als dieses letzte Disney Gedöns mit der Göre und dem langhaarigen Hipster-Darth-Vader Fan. Rogue One hat viel Action gute Bilder und 3D Technik die nicht aufgesetzt wirkt.


----------



## -RedMoon- (26. Dezember 2016)

John Carter - Zwischen zwei Welten (2012)

Während Erstsichtung im Kino eingeschlafen (fand ich langweilig und konnte nicht folgen). Jetzt Zweitsichtung 7/10 für Sci-Fi und Fantasyliebhaber


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2016)

John Wick 9,5/10 Der Fil ist so wie er ist zwar schon echt geil, ein stärkerer Soundtrack wäre an mancher Stelle aber noch drin gewesen. Ich freu mich schon auf den zweiten teil, hab aber echt zweifel ob er das Level des ersten halten kann.


----------



## -RedMoon- (26. Dezember 2016)

Jason Bourne (2016)

4/10

der schlechteste aller Bourne Teile. Ständig läuft irgendein Protagonist/Antagonist sinnlos irgendwo, von irgendwelchen Leuten verfolgt, in der Menge herum, während eine total wichtig klingende, aber nervende Musik im Hintergrund läuft. Vielleicht muss ich mir aber mal alle Teile am Stück ansehen für eine neue Bewertung.

Das beste an dem Film ist der Abspann mit der phantastischen Musik von Moby (Extreme Ways) in einer neuen Version.

Moby - Extreme Ways (Jason Bourne) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2016)

Con Air


----------



## T'PAU (26. Dezember 2016)

The Revenant - Der Rückkehrer 8/10

Schon klasse gemachtes Survival-Abenteuer. Besonders der Bären-Angriff ist echt gut getrickst! Der Oscar für Leo ist mehr als verdient. 

The Jungle Book (2016) 8/10

Tricktechnisch ein Meisterwerk! Ein paar Sachen stören aber einfach bzw. passen irgendwie nicht, wie z.B. dieser übertrieben grosse Orang-Utan _King Louie_. Überhaupt sind viele Tiere (Panther, Tiger, Schlange) übertrieben gross imho.


----------



## -RedMoon- (27. Dezember 2016)

Pay The Ghost (2015)

5/10

Ganz passabler "Kind-verschwindet-auf-übernatürliche-Weise-Mystery-Thriller"

Hätte 1-2 Punkte mehr gegeben, wäre da nicht das typische overacting Getue von Nicolas Cage. Über Logiklöcher schaue ich bei solchen Filmen drüber hinweg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2016)

Star Wars " Das Erwachen der Macht " 6 / 10. Schön anzusehen aber mitunter schwer dort den roten Faden zu finden für den Zusammenhang der Episoden


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2016)

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. Dezember 2016)

Final Destination 2 & 3


----------



## doncamill (27. Dezember 2016)

The Big Hit


----------



## labernet (27. Dezember 2016)

rogue one 8/10

manche haben im vorfeld gemeint der anfang wär zum einschläfern und die story am ende eher seltsam. finde es hat was am anfang gefehlt, bisschen mehr hintergrund zu manchen charakteren (z.b. donnie yen's) aber sonst gefällt er mir wesentlich besser als episode 7


----------



## T'PAU (27. Dezember 2016)

Deadpool 8/10

Irrer Mix aus "Kick Ass" und "X-Men". Schon das Intro ist ziemlich abgefahren ("Regie: Ein überbezahlter Dude" oder so ähnlich ). Macht Spass!


Spoiler



"Ihr seid ja immer noch hier... Nein, es kommt kein Sam Jackson mit Augenklappe!" 



Zur Abspann-Musik: R.I.P. George Michael


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2016)

The first Avenger " Civil War ". Taucht da jetzt alles aus dem Marvel Universum auf? Macht die Sache irgendwie unübersichtlich, aber trotzdem ist es noch das was man vom guten Action Kino erwartet 8,5 / 10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Dezember 2016)

Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope

R.I.P. Carry Fischer


----------



## Gast20170724 (27. Dezember 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope
> 
> R.I.P. Carry Fischer



Schon wieder eine Berühmtheit über den Jordan gegangen....

Um beim Thema zu bleiben:

Rogue One

Die Epik des Filmes wird sich mir wahrscheinlich erst beim zweiten Mal gucken erschließen. War bei Episode 7 bei mir genauso und am Ende ist daraus ein guter Film geworden.


----------



## -RedMoon- (27. Dezember 2016)

Oculus (2013)

7/10

Guter Mystery-Horror


----------



## -RedMoon- (28. Dezember 2016)

ich schaue eindeutig zu viele Filme in letzter Zeit  

Hidden - Die Angst holt dich ein (2015)

8/10

Dystopischer Endzeit-Horror-Thriller mit einer unerwarteten wtf Wendung.

Sehr ähnlich "10 Cloverfield Lane" aber um Längen besser.
Atmosphärisch vergleichbar mit "Raum"


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Dezember 2016)

Bambi 7/10 Ganz guter Film und die Story etwas zu vorhersebar aber der Film ist wohl für Kinder gedacht  Jedenfalls, esse ich ab Heute nur noch Reh aus Zucht, sonst esse ich noch ausversehen Bambi


----------



## Seeefe (28. Dezember 2016)

Vorhin Star Wars: Rogue One.

Mega! Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Ich erspare mir aber eine Benotung; da ich Star Wars als große Ganze sehe und die Filme nicht zwischen Gut oder weniger Gut unterscheide.


----------



## kloanabua (28. Dezember 2016)

Gestern Assassins Creed. 
Ist garnicht so schlecht, kann man sich einmal geben.  7/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -RedMoon- (28. Dezember 2016)

The Forest (2016)

5/10

Ruhig erzählter Haunted-Forest-Horror. Nichts was man nicht schon gesehen hätte...kann man mal sehen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (28. Dezember 2016)

The Awakening (2011)

7/10

Guter Haunted-House-Mystery-Horror mit unerwarteter Wendung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2016)

Star Trek " Beyond " 8 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2016)

L.I.S.A. – Der helle Wahnsinn


----------



## T'PAU (28. Dezember 2016)

The Hateful 8  7/10

Warum muss Tarantino seine Filme blos immer so endlos in die Länge ziehen?
Kann man sich anschauen, wenn man mehr als zweieinhalb Stunden Sitzfleisch hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Dezember 2016)

Wolverine Weg des Kriegers 9/10

Guter Film und hat mich gut unterhalten aber eigentlich war es eine Actionliebesgeschichte 

EDIT: Hübsche Japanerinnen, der Freundin von Logan würde ich auch gerne ein Küsschen geben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. Dezember 2016)

Zwar schon länger her:

HER 9/10
Geile Story, verdammt gut umgesetzt, ...


----------



## Klinge Xtream (29. Dezember 2016)

The International (2009)

Sehr sehenswerter Thriller mit Clive Owen.


----------



## JaniZz (29. Dezember 2016)

Nightcrawler 9,5/10

Erschreckend, verrückt, real, amüsant, spannend, bedrückend usw.

Hervorragend gespielt! 

Also der Film bleibt stecken. 

Star warst rogue one 8/10

Ziemlich gute Action mit etwas Story,  für mich OK


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Dezember 2016)

Die Unfassbaren 2 genauso gut wie der erste 8/10.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Dezember 2016)

Rogue One - 6/10

Zwar viel Action und eine etwas erwachsenere Grundstimmung, was ich sehr begrüße, jedoch hat die Action nur selten mitgerissen oder Spannung erzeugt. Aus vielen Charakteren wurde nicht viel oder nichts gemacht. Bspw. Forest Whitaker oder der blinde Mönch und sein Sidekick. Definitiv interessante und sympathische Charaktere, leider erfährt man kaum was über sie und sie tragen quasi nichts zur Handlung bei als die eine oder andere Schießerei mitzumachen  Und auch die Hauptcharaktere wirken wie eindimensionale Abziehbidchen.
Keine aufwendig choreographierten Lichtschwertkämpfe zu sehen, war ebenfalls schade.
Dass die Episode in der Gesamt-Story eine Lücke geschlossen hat, ist schön.
Die Wettereffekte waren cool und konnten stellenweise eine schöne Atmosphäre erzeugen. 
Insgesamt leider eher enttäuschend.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Dezember 2016)

Disney's Schneewittchen und die 7 Zwerge, 7/10 etwas zu viel Gesang für meinen Geschmack aber ansonsten ein guter Film, Schneewittchen müsste zuerst in den Todesschlaf weil die Königin nicht mehr die schönste war.  Als ob es nichts wichtigeres als Schönheit geben würde


----------



## -RedMoon- (30. Dezember 2016)

It Follows

4/10

Klassischer  Psycho-Horror ohne Schockeffekte, dafür mit einer ständig präsenten,  unterschwelligen  Bedrohungslage (=Unwohlsein), die nach dem ersten Drittel den ganzen  Film über anhält.
Anfangs schwieriger Einstieg, danach trotz langsamem Erzähltempo stets spannend.
Guter  aber nerviger und zum Film unpassender 80/90er Jahre  Synthie-Soundtrack, welcher eindeutig besser bei "Blade Runner" aufgehoben wäre.
Der bescheuerte Schluss (ja, ich habe das Ende mit den  Prostituierten verstanden) verdirbt dann leider in Sekundenbruchteilen  eine bessere Bewertung um mindestens 2 Punkte.


----------



## Seeefe (30. Dezember 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> .
> Keine aufwendig choreographierten Lichtschwertkämpfe zu sehen, war ebenfalls schade.



Naja, finde das kann man dem Film nicht wirklich ankreiden. Das gibt die Geschichte ja einfach nicht her. Yoda und Obi-Wan haben sich zu der Zeit des Films versteckt. Gegen wen soll Darth Vader also kämpfen?
Der Film hatte von Beginn an schon keinen großen Spielraum, um die Charaktere vernünftig auszufüllen. Er liegt halt unmittelbar vor Episode IV.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2016)

Die Peanuts " Der Film " 5 / 10 Gute Optik und war zwar schön es mal in Modern gesehen zu haben man kann auch sagen: Im Westen nix Neues


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. Dezember 2016)

Star Wars Rogue One... 5/10
Bis zur zweiten Häflte des Films für mich absolut langweilig. Danach ok. Die deutsche Syncro  war ja mal richtig grausam (z.B. Forest Whitaker).
Das CGI Gesicht vom Todesstern-Kommandant...
Einzig gut waren die Story-Elemente die die Lücken zwischen den Teilen gefüllt hat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (30. Dezember 2016)

Star Wars Rogue One 4/10

Ich fand ihn völlig belanglos und konnte mit den Charakteren überhaupt nicht warm werden. Des Weiteren fand ich das 3D absolut grottig. Die Bildqualität wird imho wesentlich schlechter und an Effekten wurde nichts geboten. 
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich als Steppke schon in Episode IV war und daher nostalgisch etwas vorbelastet bin


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2016)

Deadpool


----------



## orca113 (30. Dezember 2016)

The Gunman

8/10 knaller Actionfilm mit gewissen (zumindest ein klein wenig) Tiefgang. Sean Penn in Topform

Hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Dachte zuerst bei dem martialischen Titel "ach du grüne Neune..." aber der reißt echt gut was weg. Klasse Film.


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2016)

Sean Penn lebt noch?
Muss man ja heute schon fragen.


----------



## marcus022 (30. Dezember 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> The Gunman
> 
> 8/10 knaller Actionfilm mit gewissen (zumindest ein klein wenig) Tiefgang. Sean Penn in Topform
> 
> Hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Dachte zuerst bei dem martialischen Titel "ach du grüne Neune..." aber der reißt echt gut was weg. Klasse Film.


Du schreibst gut in Form. Ich dachte mir was ist dem denn passiert. In einen Topf Anabolika gefallen ?! Aber der Film hat mir ähnlich gut gefallen wie dir. Hat mich doch überrascht.

Unstoppable: Ausser Kontrolle 5/7
Ich finde ganz gut umgesetzt. Und beruht immerhin auf einer wahren Begebenheit. 2001 geriet ein Zug im US Bundesstaat Ohio ausser Kontrolle und fuhr knapp 100 km unbemannt.


----------



## -RedMoon- (31. Dezember 2016)

Crimson Peak (2015)

6/10

Geister-Grusel-Liebes-Thriller-Kriminal-Mystery-Film (das Genre lässt sich schwer bestimmen) in einem "Gothikschloss". Standardstory aber mit super Ausstattung und toll gemachten Geistererscheinungen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (1. Januar 2017)

Delirium - The Haunting of Emily (2015)

0/10

Alleine die dt. Synchro zieht den Film so weit runter, dass hier kaum etwas positives übrigbleibt. Darsteller, Handlung und die stoische Bildsprache geben dem ganzen dann den Todesstoß. Jedes weitere Wort über diesen Mist ist Verschwendung meiner Lebenszeit.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2017)

Mr. Robot Staffel 1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2017)

The Hateful 8 5,5 / 10 Über lange Strecke spannend wie eine Nachtwanderung im Elbtunnel


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Januar 2017)

Crocodile Dundee 1+2 je 9/10 den dritten Teil habe ich nicht ganz gesehen weil dann lief besseres imTV, die ersten beiden Teile kann ich empfehlen aber beim dritten wirds langweilig.


----------



## Threshold (1. Januar 2017)

Das ist doch kein Messer -- *das *ist ein Messer. Herrlich.


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2017)

Sicario

7/10


----------



## clown44 (1. Januar 2017)

Vaiana 8/10


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Messer -- *das *ist ein Messer. Herrlich.



Meinst du diese Stelle? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9dIxJDdIIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2017)

Wolkig mit Aussicht auf Fleischbällchen 2 
Die Wahl meiner Frau. Ist nicht so meins. Ich denke ich gebe ihm eine 5/10. Ich frage mich warum sie live.corp. nicht einfach direkt Apple nennen...
Danach dann für mich Godzilla. 9,5/10 Die hätten Godzillas Wesen mMn etwas deutlicher erläutern sollen. Wer die alten kennt weiß um die genaue Betrachtung, wer nicht, findet das alles schnell etwas seltsam. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Stelle?



Einer der besten Gags ever.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2017)

Godzilla (2014) : 8/10
Super 8: 8/10


----------



## LastManStanding (2. Januar 2017)

Red 2


----------



## Merowinger0807 (2. Januar 2017)

Godzilla: 7/10 (der Kampf Godzilla gegen andere Muto's hatte mal was von den alten Schinken auch wenn er ansonsten eher durchschnittlich war
2 Fast 2 Furious : 6,5/10 - An dem Teil waren eigentlich nur Eva Mendes und Devon Aoki interessant, letztere noch nen Stücken mehr


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2017)

Waaaas? Hast du schon den Skyline vergessen? Der war doch der eigentliche Star. Wären das nicht zum Großteil rechtslenker, ich hätte mir direkt einen geholt. Grundsätzlich ist das mMn aber auch einer der besten Teile, wenn nicht DER beste. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merowinger0807 (2. Januar 2017)

Gut, der blaue Skyline GT.nyr ist auch ned verkehrt aber ich mag eher Muscle Cars wie den Shelby GT 500 aus nur noch 60 sek oder Dom's 70er Charger wobei DER mir in Orange in einer gewissen Serie besser gefiel 
Ich mochte den ersten Teil eher und Fast Five aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Waaaas? Hast du schon den Skyline vergessen? Der war doch der eigentliche Star. Wären das nicht zum Großteil rechtslenker, ich hätte mir direkt einen geholt. Grundsätzlich ist das mMn aber auch einer der besten Teile, wenn nicht DER beste.



Ich fand den Spruch mit den Autos aus der Cornflakes Packung gut. 



Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Ich mochte den ersten Teil eher und Fast Five aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden



Ich finde auch, dass Fast Five der beste der Serie ist.
Beim 6. Teil fand ich den Schluss mit dem starteten Flugzeug arg übertrieben. Wie lang war die Startbahn? Gefühlte 120km?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2017)

Genosse Don Camillo 10 / 10 Er ist und bleibt einfach der beste Pfaffe den es auf der Leinwand gegeben hat


----------



## -RedMoon- (2. Januar 2017)

Die Trauzeugen AG

6/10

seichte Komödie für Zwischendurch, wenn man mal das Hirn ausstellen und einfach ein wenig schmunzeln möchte


----------



## T'PAU (2. Januar 2017)

Oblivion 9/10

Man kann über Cruise denken was man will, aber imho einer der besten SciFi Filme der letzten Jahre, mit genialer Atmosphäre und (wenn man den Film noch nicht kennt ) toll gemachter Wendung der Handlung.
Der geniale Soundtrack von M83 passt hervorragend zur Szenerie!


----------



## -RedMoon- (2. Januar 2017)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Oblivion 9/10
> 
> Man kann über Cruise denken was man will, aber imho einer der besten SciFi Filme der letzten Jahre, mit genialer Atmosphäre und (wenn man den Film noch nicht kennt ) toll gemachter Wendung der Handlung.
> Der geniale Soundtrack von M83 passt hervorragend zur Szenerie!



Ich habe den Film schon drei mal gesehen, alleine schon des Soundtracks wegen. Und bei jedem mal wird er besser. Ein sehr unterschätztes Machwerk


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2017)

Santa Claus 3 8/10 guter Film und war nett mal Mutter Natur und weitere Sagengestalten zu kennen  Nächste Weihnachten gehts zum Nordpol um die Fabrik des Weihnachtsmannes zu besuchen


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nächste Weihnachten gehts zum Nordpol um die Fabrik des Weihnachtsmannes zu besuchen



Da hocken bestimmt ein paar Chinesen im Schnee und basteln das iPhone zusammen.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2017)

Und die richtig fiesen unter ihnen das Note 7. Eigentlich pissen die nur mal kurz auf den Akku, aber der viele Weihnachtspunch...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2017)

Central Intelligence. Mit viel Goodwill 6 / 10, der Film verkommt stellenweise zu einem billigen Kinderfilm und die bekannten Szenen sind schon fast alle Highlights


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2017)

Eliminators


----------



## jiimknopf (4. Januar 2017)

Pacific Rim, brauchte nur was Bildgewaltiges im neuen UHD zu testen .. Mehr kann der Film ja nicht ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2017)

Die 5. Welle


----------



## orca113 (4. Januar 2017)

Harry Potter Teil 1

Kann ich nicht bewerten weil ich diesen Filmen nichts abgewinnen kann. das ist so als wollte ich das Schauen auf eine weiße Wand bewerten. Also ich habe den Film gestern total teilnahmslos mit geschaut. Meine Freundin mag die Bücher und die Filme.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Januar 2017)

Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder einer meiner Top 5 herausgekramt. ^^ 
Die Verurteilten 10/10





T'PAU schrieb:


> Oblivion 9/10
> 
> Man kann über Cruise denken was man will, aber imho einer der besten SciFi Filme der letzten Jahre, mit genialer Atmosphäre und (wenn man den Film noch nicht kennt [emoji317]) toll gemachter Wendung der Handlung.
> Der geniale Soundtrack von M83 passt hervorragend zur Szenerie!


Finde Edge of Tomorrow noch besser. 
EDGE OF TOMORROW Offizieller Trailer Deutsch German | 2014 Tom Cruise [HD] - YouTube



orca113 schrieb:


> Harry Potter Teil 1
> 
> Kann ich nicht bewerten weil ich diesen Filmen nichts abgewinnen kann. das ist so als wollte ich das Schauen auf eine weiße Wand bewerten. Also ich habe den Film gestern total teilnahmslos mit geschaut. Meine Freundin mag die Bücher und die Filme.



Ab den 3. Teil geht's ab. ^^
Dann wird es auch wesentlich düsterer und nicht so kinderorientiert wie noch im 1 und 2. Teil. 

Also gib dem Ganzen mal ne Chance.


----------



## orca113 (4. Januar 2017)

> Ab den 3. Teil geht's ab. ^^
> Dann wird es auch wesentlich düsterer und nicht so kinderorientiert wie noch im 1 und 2. Teil.
> 
> Also gib dem Ganzen mal ne Chance.



 sage ja nicht das es schlecht ist. Kann eben nichts damit anfangen. Komisch irgendwie.  Werde aber deinen Rat mal beherzigen.



> Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder einer meiner Top 5 herausgekramt. ^^
> Die Verurteilten 10/10



Wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2017)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Oblivion 9/10
> 
> Man kann über Cruise denken was man will, aber imho einer der besten SciFi Filme der letzten Jahre, mit genialer Atmosphäre und (wenn man den Film noch nicht kennt ) toll gemachter Wendung der Handlung.
> Der geniale Soundtrack von M83 passt hervorragend zur Szenerie!


Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Super Atmosphäre und Soundtrack. Habe den Film auch auf Bluray.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> sage ja nicht das es schlecht ist. Kann eben nichts damit anfangen. Komisch irgendwie.  Werde aber deinen Rat mal beherzigen.


Die ersten beiden Teile waren eigentlich noch die besten, weil sie sich so nah am Buch orientiert haben. Ab Teil 3 wurde es eigentlich nur noch 08/15-Hollywood-Bimm-Bamm.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Januar 2017)

Ich würde so weit gehen und sagen, dass die ersten 3 Teile richtig gut sind und danach wird es leider etwas schlechter.
Das 5. Buch fand ich persönlich am besten.

Im Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2 habe ich mir vor Scham manchmal echt an den Kopf gefasst...


Spoiler



Hogwarts wird angegriffen und abgeriegelt. McGonagall sagt im Film sowas wie "Ohohoho den Zauberspruch wollte ich schon immer mal sagen" als sie die Figuren zum Leben erweckt, damit die auch Hogwarts beschützen konnen.
Das passt sowas von gar nicht zur Romanfigur McGonagall...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Januar 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich würde so weit gehen und sagen, dass die ersten 3 Teile richtig gut sind und danach wird es leider etwas schlechter.
> Das 5. Buch fand ich persönlich am besten.
> 
> Im Heiligtümer des Todes Teil 2 habe ich mir vor Scham manchmal echt an den Kopf gefasst...
> ...


Das eine ist ein Buch, das andere ein Film der auch auf den Mainstream zugeschnitten sein muss. Und da muss ein geeigneter Mittelweg gefunden werden. Man will ja auch nicht im Kinosessel einschlafen. ^^

Immerhin haben die Fans eine Real Verfilmung mit ca. 150-300 Millionen Budget pro Teil bekommen. Das ist auch nicht grad selbstverständlich. 
Siehe die Tribute von Panem Reihe oder auch Percy Jackson und wie sie nicht alle heißen. 

Logisch das man da auch auf Nr sicher geht, um die Kohle auch mit neuen Fans wieder reinzubekomnen.


----------



## marcus022 (4. Januar 2017)

137 Karat 4/7 
Fängt gut an. Wird jedoch zum Ende hin immer blasser. Etwas fehlt diesem Film. Ist ja nun auch kein neuer Stoff.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Januar 2017)

Dumm und dümmer der zweite
Genial dämlich 9/10 
Ride along 2 
Nicht so gut 6/10


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das eine ist ein Buch, das andere ein Film der auch auf den Mainstream zugeschnitten sein muss.



Naja, also wenn irgendwelche Bücher Mainstream sind, dann wohl die Potter-Bücher


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. Januar 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Naja, also wenn irgendwelche Bücher Mainstream sind, dann wohl die Potter-Bücher



Gut, dann formuliere ich es mal anders. Entertainment-lastiger.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2017)

Blind Side - Die große Chance


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Januar 2017)

Vier gegen die Bank - der neue 
10/10 
Ein Film der mal nicht vollkommen vorhersehbar ist  und sonst auhh sehr gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2017)

Hui Buh, das Schlossgespenst 7/10 Ganz nett aber leider kein Real - Film mit Bully


----------



## marcus022 (5. Januar 2017)

November Man 6/7
Die Story nichts Neues aber gut erzählt und ich als Brosnan Fan habe da sicherlich etwas die Fanbrille auf, deswegen die hohe Bewertung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2017)

End of Watch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2017)

Hebt die Titanic 7 / 10, ein durchaus sehenswerter fiktiver Film rund um dem kalten Krieg auch wenn das Buch etwas besser ist


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Januar 2017)

Der kleine Lord 8/10 Ein guter Film aber irgendwie fehlt da noch das gewisse Etwas um den Film besser zu machen.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Januar 2017)

Zurück in deine Höle du Banause!  
Ne, ernsthaft jetzt. Hast du den früher nie mit der Familie gesehen, dass du nicht sofort emotional dabei wirst? 

Die Croods 7/10 
Anfangs total übertrieben und abgedreht. Da ich selbst Papa bin gibt's aber im Verlauf des Filmes noch ordentlich Punkte fürs Nerv treffen. Außerdem Gibt's zwei Stellen wo man sich sicher ist dass etwas altbewährtes kommt und dann wird man etwas überrascht. Insgesamt also positiv. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2017)

Zwei bärenstarke Typen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der kleine Lord 8/10 Ein guter Film aber irgendwie fehlt da noch das gewisse Etwas um den Film besser zu machen.


Wirklich? Ich gebe da max. die Hälfte aber mit gewissen Filmen kann ich auch nix anfangen.
Ich warte da doch lieber auf " Der kleine Ford " 

Lissi und der wilde Kaiser 6 / 10, ist in meinen Augen der müdeste Teil und die Sprüche wirken abgegriffen


----------



## magicbrownie (6. Januar 2017)

Magische Tierwesen und wo sie zu finden sind. 
Guter Film, die Stimmung passt gut zum Harry-Potter-Universum.
Einziges Manko: Grindelwald sieht total dämlich aus. 

Allerdings fand ich den für Ab6 freigegeben Stellenweise echt heftig. Einige Szenen ziemlich gruselig/gewalttätig. Passt zwar gut zum Film, aber für Kinder ab 6 Jahren mMn nicht geeignet. Außer sie sind wirklich hart gesotten  s


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Januar 2017)

magicbrownie schrieb:


> Allerdings fand ich den für Ab6 freigegeben Stellenweise echt heftig. Einige Szenen ziemlich gruselig/gewalttätig. Passt zwar gut zum Film, aber für Kinder ab 6 Jahren mMn nicht geeignet. Außer sie sind wirklich hart gesotten  s



Gut, also empfand nicht nur ich das so.


----------



## T'PAU (7. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Finde Edge of Tomorrow noch besser.
> EDGE OF TOMORROW Offizieller Trailer Deutsch German | 2014 Tom Cruise [HD] - YouTube


Ja, auch nicht schlecht. Nur bekomme ich beim Thema Zeitreise immer Kopfschmerzen ob der Logiklöcher. Jedenfalls hab ich den Schluß des Films auch nach dreimaligem sehen nicht wirklich verstanden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2017)

Race - Zeit für Legenden


----------



## Gast20170724 (7. Januar 2017)

Dank Netflix habe ich mir mal ein paar Star Trek Doppelfolgen wieder angeguckt.

The Next Generation:
In den Händen der Borg
Der Kampf  um das Klingonische Reich
Gefahr aus dem 19.Jahrhundert

Voyager:
Skorpion
Unimatrix Zero
Endspiel

Sind zwar Serien, aber die Doppelfolgen haben vom Prinzip her die Laufzeit eines (Fernseh-)Films.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Januar 2017)

Die beste TNG Doppelfolge hast du aber liegen lassen, “Gestern​, Heute, Morgen“


----------



## Gast20170724 (7. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die beste TNG Doppelfolge hast du aber liegen lassen, “Gestern​, Heute, Morgen“



Staffel 7 ist bei mir auf Netflix noch nicht verfügbar, nur bis Staffel 6, das bedeutet, dass ich "Angriff der Borg" nich komplett sehen kann. Außerdem habe ich auch "Wiedervereinigung", "Geheime Mission auf Celtris 3" (war das der deutsche Titel? Im Original ist es "Chain of Command) und "Birthright" vergessen.
Auf jeden Fall werden sich noch DS9, Enterprise und noch ein bisschen Voyager dazu gesellen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Januar 2017)

Hehe, ja, leider hab ich mit LTE@Home keine Möglichkeit zu Streamen, andererseits, ich mag DVDs eh lieber...


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Januar 2017)

Disneys Cinderella oder auch Aschenputtel genannt, 6/10 Die Story ist zu kurz und man sieht am Ende nicht was mit ihrer Stiefmutter und Stiefschwestern passiert. Sobald sie den Schuh anhat kommt danach gleich das Ende der  Hochzeit und nichts dazwischen, dabei könnte man noch viel mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (7. Januar 2017)

Verschollen im Weltraum (1969)


4/10

Schlecht gealterter Sci-Fi Katastrophenfilm. Für die damalige Zeit sehr gute Effekte. Heute fallen mir insbesondere die schlechte Synchro und die nervigen Ton-Effekte (ständiges Piepsen und Tuten im Hintergrund) auf. Holt heute keinen mehr hinterm Ofen hervor.


----------



## -RedMoon- (7. Januar 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Die beste TNG Doppelfolge hast du aber liegen lassen, “Gestern​, Heute, Morgen“



Die ist zwar sehr sehr gut, aber ich schaue mir diese Folge extrem ungern an, da es eben das Ende der besten ST-Serie repräsentiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2017)

City Slickers 9 / 10 ist und bleibt einfach ein Kultfilm den man kennen sollte


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2017)

L.A. Love Story - Verliebt in Los Angeles


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Januar 2017)

Schweinchen Babe 4/10 So was langweiliges habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, mir kommt es so vor als ob mir jemand ein Kinderbuch vorliest. Das letzte mal das ich diesen Film gesehen habe war ich ein Kind und deswegen damals gut gefunden.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Die ist zwar sehr sehr gut, aber ich schaue mir diese Folge extrem ungern an, da es eben das Ende der besten ST-Serie repräsentiert.


Das war aber auch das einzig halbwegs gute Star-Trek-Serienfinale.
Die Finals der anderen Serien waren....naja.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Januar 2017)

Lammbock 6,5/10 Wie gesagt, bewerte ich nach dem, was ich persönlich erwartet habe und da ich ihn kenne, war ich halt zufrieden. Mehr aber auch nicht. Ein paar coole Dialoge und lustige Szenen, stehen stellenweiser Dummheit und einem halb offenen Ende gegenüber. 

Heute gab's "Vampire Academy" 7/10
Hatte absoluten Schrott erwartet, war's aber nicht. Es gibt Dinge die zu schnell abgehandelt werden, oder zu wenig beleuchtet, aber in ganzen ganz gut erzählt. Das russische merkt man ihm an, dafür sehen aber auch die Mädels entsprechend aus. War einfach mal was anderes und hat mich positiv überrascht. Gibt zwischendurch auch einen Seitenhieb gegen twilight, was meine Frau zum schimpfen bewegt hat. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2017)

> Heute gab's "Vampire Academy" 7/10
> Hatte absoluten Schrott erwartet, war's aber nicht. Es gibt Dinge die zu schnell abgehandelt werden, oder zu wenig beleuchtet, aber in ganzen ganz gut erzählt. Das russische merkt man ihm an, dafür sehen aber auch die Mädels entsprechend aus. War einfach mal was anderes und hat mich positiv überrascht. Gibt zwischendurch auch einen Seitenhieb gegen twilight, was meine Frau zum schimpfen bewegt hat.



Sehe ich ähnlich

Freundin wollte das unbedingt sehen und ich dachte zuerst "ach du *******..." Aber so übel war der gar nicht. Fand den auch ganz gut vom Witz hier. Konnte gut schmunzeln ab und an. Nette Muttis dabei

Vorgestern:

Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten 9/10

absolut geil


----------



## lunaticx (9. Januar 2017)

Kingsman - The Secret Service

8/10

Hübsches Ding ... vorallem die künstlerische Gestaltung ... gegen Ende ... selten so gelacht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2017)

Constantine


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2017)

South Park - Der Film ^^

Wird mal nach bald 20 Jahren zeit für einen Nachfolger!!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Januar 2017)

Zu welcher Staffel gehört der Film noch mal? Ich muss wohl in meinem Archiv wieder schauen und den ansehen ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2017)

Fantastic 4 6 / 10. Langatmig mit vielen Ehrenrunden und macht die Entstehung auch nicht plausibler.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Januar 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Zu welcher Staffel gehört der Film noch mal? Ich muss wohl in meinem Archiv wieder schauen und den ansehen ^^


Müsste 2. Staffel sein. ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Januar 2017)

Dann Schau ich mal, danke


----------



## FlyingPC (9. Januar 2017)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Kingsman - The Secret Service
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Hübsches Ding ... vorallem die künstlerische Gestaltung ... gegen Ende ... selten so gelacht



Als ich den vor zwei Jahren im Flugzeug gesehen habe, musste ich mich echt zurückhalten am Ende.


----------



## marcus022 (9. Januar 2017)

Der Rosenkrieg 7/7
Ein Klassiker. Das erste Viertel/Fünftel ist reine Comedy. Beinahe ein Familienfilm. Bis zu einem Moment der alles verändert. 



Spoiler



Beim Abendessen wo die Vorgesetzten mit ihren Frauen eingeladen sind


 Danach wirds haarig. Vielleicht hier und da etwas übertrieben aber von mir volle Punktzahl. Auch der (schwarze) Humor geht nach besagtem Moment nicht verloren.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2017)

Undisputed IV - Boyka Is Back


----------



## JoeKiller123 (11. Januar 2017)

Passengers - am Anfang sooo vielversprechend... dann träufelt der Film einfach nur noch dahin und wird irgendwann total langweilig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

Wild, Wild, West 5,5 / 10. lief einfach zu oft um da noch was sehenswertes zu entdecken


----------



## marcus022 (11. Januar 2017)

Hattest du den Film ursprünglich höher bewertet Dr B ?


----------



## labernet (11. Januar 2017)

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 1 und 2

würde sagen kann man beide ohne bedenken mit den kids anschauen 7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2017)

Jepp aber mehr wie eine 8 war er mir nie wert gewesen.

Tut - Der größte Pharao aller Zeiten 8 / 10 braucht ein wenig Sitzfleisch bei etwas über 4 Std. aber interessanter wie jeder bisherige Film


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Januar 2017)

Eine Faust geht nach Westen 8/10 guter Film mit Bud Spencer, seine Medizin als Doktor ist sehr "interessant": Wasser, Salz, irgendwas das da rumliegt und *Schiesspulver* und das gibt er dem alten Mann zu trinken, als Heilmittel


----------



## MOD6699 (13. Januar 2017)

Ghostbusters - 6/10 im großen ganzen verfehlt der Film irgendwie, Charaktere und Story in Einklang zu bringen. Auch wenn man McCarthy und den SNL Cast mag, bleiben diese irgendwie blaß. Am meisten Schade ist das natürlich bei McKinnon. 

Star Trek Beyond - 8/10 Wie zu erwarten die Fortsetzung der ST Neuauflage. An sich nicht schlecht umgesetzt allerdings sieht man mittlerweile in welche Richtung die Filme gehen. Muss nix schlechtes sein, kann aber viel geheimnisvolles nehmen.

Suicid Squad - 7/10 An sich gutes Popcorn Kino


----------



## Gast20170724 (13. Januar 2017)

Spaceballs:
Aus heutiger Sicht ist der Film nur so "na ja". Trotzdem bleibt er ein Klassiker.

The Dark Knight: 
Besonders diesen Batman-Film kann man immer gucken.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Januar 2017)

Durchkämmt die Wüste...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Januar 2017)

Schimanski Teil 1 und 2 8 / 10 Einfach ein Klassiker besonders wenn er sich mit seinem Lieblingsholländer anlegt amüsant


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2017)

The Purge: Election Year


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2017)

In der Klamottenkiste gekramt -> Das Ding


----------



## Cleriker (14. Januar 2017)

So,  Frau und Kinder waren weg und ich hab endlich Jurassic World nachgeholt. Ich war sehr skeptisch nach dem dritten, aber bin jetzt auch umso mehr begeistert. Der Film war rund, Der Sound auch in 5.1 echt gut und das Finale spitze (wenn auch vorhersehbar). Ich vergebe jetzt 8/10 Punkten und freue mich auf die Fortsetzung. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T'PAU (15. Januar 2017)

Der Spion und sein Bruder 3/10

OMFG! Wären diese absolut oberpeinlichen Klamauk-Sequenzen (Elefant, Feuerwerksraketen usw.) nicht gewesen, wäre der Film sogar ansatzweise witzig.


----------



## marcus022 (15. Januar 2017)

Duell - Enemy at the Gates 5/7

Die Schlacht um Stalingrad im zweiten Weltrieg. Mittendrin Wassily Saizew (Jude Law) und Major König (Ed Harris), zwei Scharfschützen auf russischer und deutscher Seite die einen erbitterten Zweikampf gegeneinander führen.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Januar 2017)

The Game. Ich vergebe mal 8/10. War schon ein ziemlich interessanter Film


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2017)

Der Herr des Hauses. Tommy Lee Jones als harter Texas Ranger muss eine Cheerleadergruppe schützen und damit mit denen Leben was oft ins Auge geht. 8 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2017)

Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2017)

Die Super Ex 9 / 10


----------



## -RedMoon- (15. Januar 2017)

Die Verurteilten (1994)

10/10 

Ohne Worte, ein Meisterwerk


----------



## Cleriker (15. Januar 2017)

Das stimmt! Der Film ist wirklich richtig gut. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2017)

The Code – Vertraue keinem Dieb


----------



## Redhopper (15. Januar 2017)

star wars rogue one   endlich mal ein Star Wars der richtig gut war


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2017)

Inglourious Basterds

7,5/10

Recht gut aber nicht so wie er gehypt wird/wurde.

(Ja ich habe in jetzt am WE zum ersten Mal gesehen)


----------



## Olstyle (16. Januar 2017)

Gestern Breakfast Club 7-8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2017)

Prometheus – Dunkle Zeichen


----------



## Shortgamer (16. Januar 2017)

A Serbian Film

Nichts für schwache Nerven, und schon gar nicht für Moralapostel.
KiPo, Gore und Psycho is nichts dagegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

Der Mann, der niemals lebte 8 / 10


----------



## marcus022 (16. Januar 2017)

Die deutsche Übersetzung mal wieder "erstklassig". Aber der Film ist hochklassig . Übrigens erstklassig auch die Perücke von Mark Strong. Spass bei Seite. Die beiden, also Leo und Mark,


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

Steel Train


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Januar 2017)

Richie Rich 8/10 Guter Film mit witzigen Szenen, Claudia Schiffer mit mitte 20 als Aerobictrainerin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

Mir war der Film doch etwas zu albern und ich stehe nicht so auf solche Kinder a la Besserwisser Filme


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2017)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> A Serbian Film
> 
> Nichts für schwache Nerven, und schon gar nicht für Moralapostel.
> KiPo, Gore und Psycho is nichts dagegen.


Das ist nicht "Nichts für schwache Nerven", sondern totale *******. Hab da gerade reingeschaut und direkt die Szene mit dem Neugeborenen erwischt. So einen Dreck ziehst du dir rein? Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack, das ist klar. Aber meine Fresse! Ich weiß echt nicht was ich von Menschen halten soll, die sich dabei gut fühlen so etwas zu schauen...

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2017)

Die drei Musketiere


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2017)

Lammbock ....immer wieder gut


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2017)

Kommt dieses Jahr nicht der zweite Teil raus?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2017)

jepp ...23.3 .2017 Kinostart

LOMMBOCK Teaser Trailer 2 German Deutsch (2017) - YouTube


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2017)

Haha! Ich freu mich drauf. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcus022 (17. Januar 2017)

Sind ja ne Menge der "alten Crew" wieder dabei. Könnte was werden. 

Captain America First Avenger 5/7


----------



## orca113 (17. Januar 2017)

Die Drei Musketiere

7/10 besser als ich dachte. Allein schon Milla Jovovich...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2017)

Flyboys " Helden der Lüfte " 7 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2017)

Der Löwe im Winter


----------



## orca113 (18. Januar 2017)

Gestern:

Hardcore (Henry)

Tue mich schwer. Eigentlich fand ich den Film ziemlich geil. Super Action und alles... Dazu kommt das es richtig was hermacht ihn aus der Perspektive eines Egoshooters zu drehen. (man ist quasi die ganze Zeit der Protagonist und sieht alles nur durch seine Augen, Waffen, schießen, kämpfen, klettern usw... eben wie in einem Egoshooter) aber leider war der zu abgedreht.  Daher gebe ich 6/10. Aber ein richtig geiler Actionkracher wenn er nicht so extrem Strange und stellenweise übertrieben brutal wäre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

The Tuxedo 9 / 10


----------



## marcus022 (18. Januar 2017)

Transcendence 5/7


----------



## -RedMoon- (18. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist nicht "Nichts für schwache Nerven", sondern totale *******. Hab da gerade reingeschaut und direkt die Szene mit dem Neugeborenen erwischt. So einen Dreck ziehst du dir rein? Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack, das ist klar. Aber meine Fresse! Ich weiß echt nicht was ich von Menschen halten soll, die sich dabei gut fühlen so etwas zu schauen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



habe die besagte Szene mal geyoutubed: wie gestört kann man nur sein so was zu drehen und dann auch noch anzusehen. Ekelhaft


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

The Marksman " Zielgenau " 7,5 / 10


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Januar 2017)

Sherlock Die Braut des Grauens 9/10 Ein komplizierter Fall und es wird auch ein bisschen gruselig.  Eine Frau im Brautkleid schiesst am Tag aus ihrem Balkon und erschiesst sich dann, Stunden später identifiziert ihr Ehemann sie. Kurze Zeit später wird er erschossen, von seiner toten Ehefrau!  Sie bedroht und tötet andere obwohl sie töt sein müsste...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2017)

Rambo 3


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Januar 2017)

Kennt jemand ähnliche Filme wie Contagion oder Outbreak - Lautlose Killer?
Ich liebe dieses Szenario eine Epidemie/Pandemie einfach und was dann geschieht etc. Danke schon mal


----------



## marcus022 (19. Januar 2017)

Children of Men kennst du ? Vielleicht ein blöder Vorschlag sry


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (20. Januar 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Children of Men kennst du ? Vielleicht ein blöder Vorschlag sry



Nö finde nicht das es ein blöder Vorschlag ist. Der Film ist super und absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## Rolk (20. Januar 2017)

The Happening vielleicht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

War 9 / 10 was soll man zu J Statham und Jet Li noch sagen

Contagion, 12 Monkeys, 28 Days later?


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2017)

Shortgamer schrieb:


> A Serbian Film
> 
> Nichts für schwache Nerven, und schon gar nicht für Moralapostel.
> KiPo, Gore und Psycho is nichts dagegen.



ohne Worte... wer sich sowas reinzieht... habe eben mal danach gegoogelt und ohne das zu sehen halte ich einen solchen Film für extremen Schund der stellenweise schon sehr fragwürdig ist. Das kommt mir vor wie legalisierte Kinder und Leichenpornografie. 

Das Allerletzte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

Einfach den Post ignorieren und sich seinen Teil nur denken.

Hostage 9 / 10


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hostage 9 / 10



Hostage fand ich auch genial... alleine das Haus


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Januar 2017)

Ich nehm lieber die Tasche


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

Zahnfee auf Bewährung 7 /10


----------



## Ajani (21. Januar 2017)

Happy Gilmore


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

Scheinwelt - Vergangenheit endet nie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

The Sentinal " Wem kannst du trauen? " 7,5 / 10


----------



## -RedMoon- (21. Januar 2017)

Lisa der helle Wahnsinn (1985)

7/10

Leicht verdauliche Teenie Komödie aus meiner Jugend. 1 Zusatz-Punkt für den 80er Kultstatus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

American Pie Fragen ? Keine? Gut


----------



## -Chefkoch- (21. Januar 2017)

Justified Season 3

Eine der besten Serie der letzten Jahre


----------



## Two-Face (21. Januar 2017)

Die durch die Hölle gehen 10/10

Immernoch einer der besten Kriegsfilme überhaupt.


----------



## cerbero (22. Januar 2017)

Jack Reacher - Never go back
5/10. 
Popcornkino mit erfreulich wenig Kopfschmerz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

Bob, der Butler 8 / 10 Schön Skurril


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2017)

Good Girls Revolt Staffel 1
Von Amazon

Mindestens 9/10, aber leider auch mit gigantischen Cliffhanger zu dem es keine zweite Staffel geben wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

Hügel der blutigen Stiefel


----------



## Ajani (22. Januar 2017)

Catch me if you can


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

American Pie II War A sagt muss auch B sagen


----------



## -RedMoon- (22. Januar 2017)

Batman vs Superman - Dawn of Justice (Special Edition - 2016)

8/10

Ist  meine Zweitsichtung. Das erste mal im Kino hatte ich ein Gefühl, wie  "...war jetzt kein Reinfall, aber irgendwie seltsam und unlogisch".
Und  genau dieses Gefühl schwindet in der 30min. längeren Special Edition  Fassung. Es wirkt nicht mehr so viel abgehackt und unlogisch. Der Film  gewinnt um einiges an Substanz und Tiefgang. Lediglich der Augenblick,  wo SM und BM "Frieden schließen" wirkt noch etwas aufgesetzt und mir  persönlich zu schnell. Hier hätte ich mir noch etwas mehr Text und  Handlung gewünscht.
Aber so in dieser Fassung auf jeden Fall ein toller Film.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

Ausnahmezustand 8,5 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

Terminator Teil 1


----------



## clown44 (22. Januar 2017)

Independence Day: Wiederkehr 9,5/10


----------



## JaniZz (22. Januar 2017)

Whoami 
8/10

Einer der wenigen Filmen aus deutscher Produktion,  wo ich sagen muss. Hut ab 

Ist für alle was dabei


----------



## marcus022 (23. Januar 2017)

Jack Reacher 6/7

Habe ihn hier schonmal bewertet. Jedoch nicht so hoch meine ich. Also ich bin ja mit Tom Cruise eigentlich nicht mehr so konform seit Jahren. Aber als Schauspieler finde ich ihn schon genial. 
Seine Mimik und Gestik, da passt der Charakter dieses Jack Reacher wie die Faust aufs Auge. 
Und auch wenn der Anfang (und zwischendurch nochmal) vom Film sehr krass ist, wo man erstmal durchatmen muss, die Story ist gut verpackt. Es wird eigentlich nie langweilig. Und ab und an sogar noch lustig. 

Iron Man 2 4/7


----------



## Ajani (23. Januar 2017)

The Hateful Eight


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. Januar 2017)

The First Avenger: Civil War 

9/10


----------



## BlackAcetal (23. Januar 2017)

Krieg der Götter

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (23. Januar 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Jack Reacher 6/7
> 
> Habe ihn hier schonmal bewertet. Jedoch nicht so hoch meine ich. Also ich bin ja mit Tom Cruise eigentlich nicht mehr so konform seit Jahren. Aber als Schauspieler finde ich ihn schon genial.
> Seine Mimik und Gestik, da passt der Charakter dieses Jack Reacher wie die Faust aufs Auge.
> ...



Der Film basiert in etwa auf einem Roman der Jack Reacher Reihe. Dafür ist er wirklich sehr gut umgesetzt. (bin immer vorsichtig bei Buch/Film) Cruise ist ok als Reacher auch wenn ich denke das "der Mann" Jack Reacher von Lee Child etwas anders vorgesehen ist. Denek eher einen Meter breiter und einen Meter größer als Cruise... 

Aber allein wegen Rosamunde Pike hat der Film bei mir schon nen Stein im Brett.

Mir gefiel der erste Jack Reacher gut aber der zweite war auch klasse.

Am Samstag:

Black Sea

mit Jude Law

gebe 6,5/10 hat mir eigentlich sehr gut gefallen aber irgendwie war der Anfang zu lang und das Ende zu kurz. An und für sich aber recht spannend und etwas tiefsinnig.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Januar 2017)

Ich fand den ersten Jack Reacher richtig richtig geil, aber neee, der zweite Teil war furchtbar.
Dieses Geschnulze mit der Frau und dem Kind...



Spoiler



Wo die Cobie Smulders da im Bett liegt und diese "Flirterei", da habe ich mich mehrmals richtig fremdgeschämt. Der Film war einfach nicht so kompromisslos und geradlinig wie der erste und deswegen war der IMO viel schlechter. Die haben versucht den Film massenkompatibler zu machen und das ging mächtig in die Hose. So sehr ich den ersten Film mochte, aber der zweite Teil war einfach nicht gut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

American Pie III

Gesendet von meinem Billy Regal mit Plumpaquatsch


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Good Girls Revolt Staffel 1
> Von Amazon
> 
> Mindestens 9/10, aber leider auch mit gigantischen Cliffhanger zu dem es keine zweite Staffel geben wird.



Lohnt sich dann gar nicht zu gucken. 
Hat mich damals bei "Criminal Minds Team Red" genervt, als Forest Whitaker entscheiden musste, ob er schießt oder nicht und die Folge mit einem Schuss endete, aber niemand weiß, wer nun geschossen hat und worauf und dann wurde die Serie abgesetzt.
Mich nerven Cliffhanger. Meiner Meinung braucht die keiner. die Fans der Serie gucken sowieso weiter und andere, die Abspringe, springen auch mit Cliffhanger ab.


----------



## marcus022 (23. Januar 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Der Film basiert in etwa auf einem Roman der Jack Reacher Reihe.


Wusste ich gar nicht, hab mich da mal informiert eben, danke. Den Charakter Jack Reacher habe ich sofort adoptiert. Alleine schon wie der Film endet. Jack sitzt 



Spoiler



im Bus (ja im Bus ) und hinten in der vorletzten Sitzreihe ist gerade ein dämlicher Typ dabei seine Freundin zu schlagen. Jack genervt, steht auf... Film endet.





orca113 schrieb:


> Aber allein wegen Rosamunde Pike hat der Film bei mir schon nen Stein im Brett.


Oh ja du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2017)

Der Pate


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2017)

Zum fünften mal?


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Zum fünften mal?



Gibt drei Teile.


----------



## Ajani (23. Januar 2017)

Triple X - recht alt aber gefällt mir immer noch. ^^ Wollte mir demnächst Triple X die Rückkehr von Xander Cage mit paar Freunden anschauen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt drei Teile.


Aber er hat allein den ersten ja schon 3x gesehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

Mission Adler 9 / 10 ( J. Chan )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Zum fünften mal?



Wer ist damit gemeint^^?
EDIT : Der Pate 2


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2017)

Darf man hier auch über Serien sprechen? 

Wie fandet ihr Mr.Robot?
 S1/S2?

S1 hat mich erstmal richtig angefixt, S2 hat alles zunichte gemacht. Gings anderen auch so?


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Januar 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Darf man hier auch über Serien sprechen?
> 
> Wie fandet ihr Mr.Robot?
> S1/S2?
> ...



Eure Lieblingsserien.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Eure Lieblingsserien.


Hat ja nur 4 Seiten, da bleib ich lieber hier. 

Dank dir trotzdem.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. Januar 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hat ja nur 4 Seiten, da bleib ich lieber hier.
> 
> Dank dir trotzdem.



Ja, und wenn jeder so denkt, wird sich das auch nie ändern, also rüber mit dir


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

The Italian Job 8 / 10 jetzt muss noch mal das Original vor die Netzhaut


> Darf man hier auch über Serien sprechen?
> 
> Wie fandet ihr Mr.Robot?
> S1/S2?


Du kannst es zwar erwähnen die Serie gesehen zu haben und ein Worte dazu schreiben wie du es hier lesen kannst.  Nur hier ist kein Diskussionsthread zu Serien und auch nicht für Filme, daher doch eher unpassend


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2017)

Das Königreich der Katzen 7/10 Es war *Miau* guter Film aber die Story *Miau* war etwas zu kurz.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> The Italian Job 8 / 10 jetzt muss noch mal das Original vor die Netzhaut
> 
> Du kannst es zwar erwähnen die Serie gesehen zu haben und ein Worte dazu schreiben wie du es hier lesen kannst.  Nur hier ist kein Diskussionsthread zu Serien und auch nicht für Filme, daher doch eher unpassend


Einmal muss ich noch, keiner spricht darüber, hab ich was verpasst?

Versprochen, jetzt nur noch Filme.


----------



## failwell (24. Januar 2017)

Fight Club (1999). Immernoch einer meiner Favoriten.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber er hat allein den ersten ja schon 3x gesehen.



Gute Filme kann man sich auch mehrmals anschauen.
Ich hab Titanic 5x gesehen und jedes Mal gehofft, dass der Captain das Steuer noch herumreißen kann, aber hat nie geklappt -- es ist immer gesunken.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2017)

Jupp. Ich kann gar nicht sagen wie oft ich allein meine Spencer/Hill Sammlung im Player hatte, oder im Fernsehen sah und das hört nie auf. 

The italian Job 6,5-7,5/10 
Ich hab gesehen dass er im TV läuft und dachte mir, denn kannst du dir doch in der gleichen Zeit auch ohne Werbung geben, weshalb ich die DVD aus der Mottenkiste geholt habe.
Der eine Punkt Spielraum ist übrigens für Charlize. Kann jeder selbst beurteilen ob sie dem Film einen Extrapunkt bringt. Da sie eine der Frauen ist die ich sehr gern anschaue, bekommt sie ihn bei mir.
Ich hab ihn jetzt nicht komplett gesehen, da ich mich an der ein oder anderen Stelle schwer am plastisch und flach wirkenden Effektton gestört gefühlt habe. Das ist deswegen so ärgerlich, weil sie sehr darauf erpicht sind den Mini-Sound gut wiederzugeben, dass es für mich unverständlich ist, wenn andere Geräusche so klingen als fänden sie alle in einer einzigen, vorgezogenenen Ebene statt (bezieht sich auf den surroundsound der dvd-version), die dafür einfach etwas leiser spielt. 
Das hat die Transporter Reihe besser gemacht. Das waren zwar am Ende nur noch Audi-Werbevideos, aber da wurde für die Effekte notfalls sogar der Motorsound verschluckt. Hauptsache die Szene klingt so wie das Bild wirkt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Januar 2017)

Wer Hot Shots 1 udn 2 nicht mindestens 3 mal gesehen hat, sieht eh die Hälfte der genialen Details gar nicht, weil die Handlung zu sehr von ablenkt


----------



## daLexi (24. Januar 2017)

EX MACHINA 8/10 (interessant)

HARDCORE 2/10 (langweilig)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

> Ich hab Titanic 5x gesehen und jedes Mal gehofft, dass der Captain das Steuer noch herumreißen kann, aber hat nie geklappt -- es ist immer gesunken


Selber schuld wenn man im Hauptmenü vergisst den anderen Kapitän zu wählen. Eisbären oder wie sich diese Tiere auch nennen sind vom Hunger getrieben eh sehr Angriffslustig und da kommt ein Schiffsbug sehr gelegen.
Wenn ein Film nicht gerade ******* ist dann wird er sich wenigstens ein 2. mal angesehen und ich kann den Termin selber festlegen.

Mr. Nice Guy 10 / 10 und als Krönung wie immer die genialen Oauttakes


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Januar 2017)

Maleficient 8/10 Guter Film mit einer Rachsüchtigen Fee, ihre Flügel wurden ihr geraubt von einem vermeintlichem Freund. Verstehe nur nicht warum der Fluch auf der Prinzessin immer noch ist, obwohl es hiess das die Fee den Fluch von ihr genommen habe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2017)

Ghost Ship 6 / 10 Wer Valium wie Smarties isst sollte lieber Sandmännchen schauen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2017)

The Trust 5/10


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Januar 2017)

Bandidas 9/10 Eine gute Actionkomödie mit 2 Damen die sich nie einig sind


----------



## marcus022 (26. Januar 2017)

Der talentierte Mr. Ripley 5/7

Kommt nicht an das Original heran, vor allem wegen dem Ende.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bandidas 9/10 Eine gute Actionkomödie mit 2 Damen die sich nie einig sind


Dann vergiss aber den 2. Teil der ist ein Schuss in den Ofen.

12 Runden 7 / 10


----------



## Kusanar (26. Januar 2017)

Zuletzt mal wieder Apocalypse Now: Redux reingezogen und Heute die News gelesen, dass da ein Spiel zum Film kommen soll 

@Cleriker: Zu "The Italien Job" musst du dir besser das Original reinziehen, da kann der "Neue" im Vergleich nur verlieren: The Italian Job - Wikipedia. Michael Caine und dann noch der Lamborghini Miura im Intro...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2017)

Dead Man Walking – Sein letzter Gang


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

Coronado 8 / 10


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Januar 2017)

Sherlock Die Hunde von Baskersville 7/10 ganz ok aber ich finde die Geschichte nicht so kompliziert wie bei anderen Filmen der Serie.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

In der ewigen Zeitmaschine lief gerade Final Destination III. 7,5 / 10 gebe ich dem Film weil gut gemacht aber schon zu oft gesendet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

Ghostbusters


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

Final Destination 4 ( kam gleich nach Teil III ) gleich mit angeschaut denn Pennen ich irgendwann. Auch hier 7,5 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

Resident Evil


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

Der Appartement Schreck 8,5 / 10


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Januar 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Children of Men kennst du ? Vielleicht ein blöder Vorschlag sry



Ne, kenne ich nicht, aber werde ich mir anschauen! 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Contagion, 12 Monkeys, 28 Days later?



Contagion habe ich selber erwähnt und 28 Days und Weeks Later kenne ich schon 
Außerdem gehen mir die Filme zu sehr in Richtung Zombie; will eher sowas wie Contagion und Outbreak, aber ich glaube, dass es nicht allzuviele Filme mit so einem Setting gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

Ist dünn gesät in der Ecke, sorry


Premium Rush 8,5 / 10 Halte zwar nix von Drahteseln aber generell war der Film doch sehenswert


----------



## Gast20170724 (28. Januar 2017)

Doppelfolge von Star Trek: The Next Generation
Angriff der Borg


----------



## -RedMoon- (28. Januar 2017)

Die glorreichen Sieben (2016)

7/10

Vielerorts wurde die Neuauflage ja nicht unbedingt gelobt. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. OK, er kommt nicht an das Original heran, aber er ist gut und auf jeden Fall sehenswert. Mir hat er gefallen. Mal wieder ein guter Western.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2017)

"Source Code" - 8/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (29. Januar 2017)

The Silence of the Lambs

9,5/10

Ich hab ihn schon so oft gesehen, aber er schafft es trotzdem jedes Mal spannend zu bleiben und die Nahaufnahmen von Lector sind einfach unglaublich gut von Hopkins gespielt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

Party Alarm 7 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

Premium Rush


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Januar 2017)

Prinzessin Mononoke 10/10 Mein Lieblingsanime und einer der Top 5 Filme die ich je gesehen habe, mich wundert nur das der Film mit FSK12 verkauft wird, bei den Szenen hätte ich gedacht ab16.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

Die Mumie " Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers " 9 / 10


----------



## -RedMoon- (29. Januar 2017)

Puls (2016)

6/10

Mal wieder eine Stephen King Verfilmung. Weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Es gibt viele Elemente aus den Spielen Stalker und Left 4 Dead, verdächtig viele.
Die Besetzung ist auf Hollywood Niveau. Script ist akzeptabel. Aber am Ende verliert der Film durch die mMn. schlechte Leistung der Darsteller, schlechte CGI und schlechte Bildgestaltung.

Ein Zusatzpunkt für das gelungene Ende auf "mindblowing" Niveau


----------



## BlackAcetal (30. Januar 2017)

Erst Planet der Affen: Revolution und dann V wie Vendetta

Ich glaube zu V wie Vendetta gibts nur ein Wort zu sagen:

“Großartig!“

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcus022 (30. Januar 2017)

Serenity
Keine besonderen Effekte, nicht immer gut geschauspielert und die Story ist jetzt nicht außergewöhnlich aber dennoch mit mehr Tiefgang als man zuerst annehmen könnte. Es um ein Geheimnis dem man mehr und mehr auf die Schliche kommt. 
Auch interessant ist die Beziehung zwischen Cpt. Malcolm, gespielt von Nathan Fillion und dem Operative, gespielt von Chiwetel Ejiofor. Zwei Feinde die sich anfangs mit sehr viel Respekt begegnen. 
Am besten kann der Film aber durch seinem Humor punkten. Da kommt man eigentlich nicht zu kurz. Toller B-Movie 

5/7

Ignition - Tödliche Zündung
Der Inbegriff eines B-Movies aber ich liebe diesen Film. 

5/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2017)

Bad Moms 4/10


----------



## Ajani (30. Januar 2017)

V wie Vendetta


----------



## garfield36 (30. Januar 2017)

Habe im Kino "Die Hölle" gesehen. Ist wirklich sehenswert.


----------



## Rizzard (30. Januar 2017)

Angry Birds den Animationsfilm.
Waren schöne Momente zum Lachen dabei.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

Verhandlungssache 7,5 / 10


----------



## -RedMoon- (30. Januar 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Serenity
> Keine besonderen Effekte, nicht immer gut geschauspielert und die Story ist jetzt nicht außergewöhnlich aber dennoch mit mehr Tiefgang als man zuerst annehmen könnte. Es um ein Geheimnis dem man mehr und mehr auf die Schliche kommt.
> Auch interessant ist die Beziehung zwischen Cpt. Malcolm, gespielt von Nathan Fillion und dem Operative, gespielt von Chiwetel Ejiofor. Zwei Feinde die sich anfangs mit sehr viel Respekt begegnen.
> Am besten kann der Film aber durch seinem Humor punkten. Da kommt man eigentlich nicht zu kurz. Toller B-Movie



zuvor sollte man die Serie gesehen haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2017)

Scary Movie 2


----------



## marcus022 (30. Januar 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> zuvor sollte man die Serie gesehen haben.


Du ahnst schon dass das bei mir nicht der Fall ist . Wahrscheinlich angesprochen wegen meiner Aussage der nicht immer guten schauspielerischen Leistung. Naja manchmal übertreibe ich, wisst ihr ja.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Januar 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> zuvor sollte man die Serie gesehen haben.


War das nicht der Pilotfilm zur Serie? Also genau andersherum? Zu meiner Verteidigung... ich hab sie auch nicht gesehen. Überhaupt ist d öi e einzige Serie die ich in den letzten 10 Jahren komplett gesehen habe wohl Dr. House.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Januar 2017)

House bekommt aber als Serie auch 9,5/10


----------



## Ajani (31. Januar 2017)

Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora 

Kaum zu glauben, dass der Film nun 8 Jahre alt ist. Hatte ihn damals als Jugendlicher im Kino gesehen, jedenfalls ist der Film visuell nach wie vor eine richtige Augenweide.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Januar 2017)

Ajani schrieb:


> Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora
> 
> Kaum zu glauben, dass der Film nun 8 Jahre alt ist. Hatte ihn damals als Jugendlicher im Kino gesehen, jedenfalls ist der Film visuell nach wie vor eine richtige Augenweide.


Na dann freu dich mal ab nächstes Jahr auf 3 weitere Teile. ^^


----------



## orca113 (31. Januar 2017)

Vaiana - Das Paradies hat einen Haken

8/10 hat mir super gefallen. Leider fand ich manche Stimmen ziemlich ätzend (zb Bourani, kotzt mich so schon an der Typ) Aber ansonsten sehr liebevoll gemacht und ein total niedlicher Film.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

Mord im Pfarrhaus 7 / 10


----------



## Darvmarv (31. Januar 2017)

The Forbidden Kingdom
mit Jackie Chan 

bei Amazon Prime ab Minute 59 wird eine andere Videospur gezeigt, der Ton stimmt noch. Müsst mal schauen, ob das bei euch auch so ist?!


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> War das nicht der Pilotfilm zur Serie? Also genau andersherum? Zu meiner Verteidigung... ich hab sie auch nicht gesehen. Überhaupt ist d öi e einzige Serie die ich in den letzten 10 Jahren komplett gesehen habe wohl Dr. House.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Die Serie war zuerst, danach haben sie den Kinofilm gemacht.
Dei Serie kann man sich aber anschauen, sind eh nicht so viele Folgen.


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Januar 2017)

Inferno - 7/10 plätschert so vor sich hin aber man kann ihn schon mal anschauen. Obwohl ans Buch kommt er natürlich nicht ran.


----------



## Ajani (31. Januar 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Na dann freu dich mal ab nächstes Jahr auf 3 weitere Teile. ^^



Naja mal schauen, so wirklich benötigt Avatar imo keinen Nachfolger. ^^ Bin aber gespannt, was James Cameron wieder raushauen wird.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Januar 2017)

Ajani schrieb:


> Naja mal schauen, so wirklich benötigt Avatar imo keinen Nachfolger. ^^ Bin aber gespannt, was James Cameron wieder raushauen wird.


Rein technisch und vielleicht auch gar Revolutioner, wird das ganz bestimmt ein Brett.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Januar 2017)

Also wer _Der mit dem Wolf tanzt_ und _Pocahontas_ gesehen hat, der hat _Avatar_ auch geshen.

Nur, dass der eine Film mit Spezialeffekten war und die anderen beiden sich Zeit für die Geschichte und Charaktere genommen haben. _Avatar_ hat selbige dagegen mit Explosionen und plakativen/klischeehaften Exkursen über Natur und Leben aufgefüllt.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Januar 2017)

Prometheus: 8/10 (hab ihn das zweite mal gesehen)

Freu mich schon auf die nächsten 2 bis 3 Prometheus Nachfolger.
Teil 3(?) soll ja dann die Verbindung zu Alien 1 schlagen.
Mich wundert nur das man seit 2011(?) so lange braucht, und jetzt sogar erst mit Alien 5 weiter macht.
Hier vermute ich Fassbender als Mensch, und womöglich eine Verbindung zum Androiden in Prometheus.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (31. Januar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also wer _Der mit dem Wolf tanzt_ und _Pocahontas_ gesehen hat, der hat _Avatar_ auch geshen.
> 
> Nur, dass der eine Film mit Spezialeffekten war und die anderen beiden sich Zeit für die Geschichte und Charaktere genommen haben. _Avatar_ hat selbige dagegen mit Explosionen und plakativen/klischeehaften Exkursen über Natur und Leben aufgefüllt.


Klar von der Story her ist das Ganze recht einfach gestrickt. Das war aber noch nie so richtig Camerons Stärke. 
Aber visuell und auch vom Erlebnis hat es gerockt. 
Das hatte ich das letzte mal zuvor bei Terminator 2 bzw event. noch Titanic verspürt.
Daher freue ich mich schon auf eine neue technische (R)Evolution im Kinobereich.


----------



## marcus022 (31. Januar 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Prometheus: 8/10 (hab ihn das zweite mal gesehen)


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Mich hat der Film auch sehr begeistert, da konnten nicht mal die beinahe heftigen Logiklöcher anfangs vom Film etwas degegen tun. Hier mal ein kurzer Trailer mit Szenen die ich nicht kannte. 
Prometheus Blu-Ray Features, Alternative Endings and Bonus - YouTube 
Und zum Nachfolger, Alien Covenant, hast du mich richtig heiß gemacht. Ich wusste nämlich nicht viel darüber.

Der unglaubliche Hulk 4/7

R.E.D. 5/7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

Elektra 8,5 / 10


----------



## -RedMoon- (31. Januar 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Du ahnst schon dass das bei mir nicht der Fall ist . Wahrscheinlich angesprochen wegen meiner Aussage der nicht immer guten schauspielerischen Leistung. Naja manchmal übertreibe ich, wisst ihr ja.





Cleriker schrieb:


> War das nicht der Pilotfilm zur Serie? Also  genau andersherum? Zu meiner Verteidigung... ich hab sie auch nicht  gesehen. Überhaupt ist d öi e einzige Serie die ich in den letzten 10  Jahren komplett gesehen habe wohl Dr. House.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



nein, der Film ist der Abschluss der Serie. Und die Serie ist um einiges besser als der Film. Schade dass Ihr den Film schon gesehen habt...aber gut, dann könnt ihr wenigstens schauen wie alles angefangen hat


----------



## Cleriker (31. Januar 2017)

Ich bin nicht so ein Serienfan. Dazu hab ich viel zu wenig Zeit. Wenn man nur alle paar Wochen mal eine Folge guckt, kommt bei mir kein Gefühl dafür auf. Außerdem ist sie dann schon vorbei und wieder abgesetzt, dabei hab ich dann nur zwei bis drei Folgen gesehen, in der Zeit (ich halte ja nichts von streaming, zudem ist es mir den traffic nicht wert).

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. Februar 2017)

The Other Guys

7/10


Sons of Anarchy Season 1

Warum hab ich die Serie nicht früher angefangen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2017)

Das Experiment


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2017)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Sons of Anarchy Season 1
> 
> Warum hab ich die Serie nicht früher angefangen



Die Serie ist absolut super.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2017)

> Ich bin nicht so ein Serienfan.


Geht mir zwar ähnlich wobei ich die eine oder andere Sache doch mal auf die Festplatte banne oder wenn ich die wirklich mag dann wird die auf DVD gekauft falls möglich ( BR lohnt da nicht  ).

Schlimmer geht´s immer 7 / 10


----------



## Arvanor (1. Februar 2017)

Die Glorreichen Sieben - Dem gebe ich 8/10.
The Purge: Election - 5/10 Ich bin bei dem Film teilweise sogar eingepennt. Die vorherigen Teile waren besser.
Puls - 7/10 Ein netter Film für zwischendurch und eine ganz nette Zombie-Alternative. 
Legend of Tarzan - 7/10 Als Erinnerung an die Kindheit, wo Tarzan einer meiner größten Helden war. 
Und so als Serie schaue ich gerade auf Netflix - Voltron die zweite Staffel. Was soll ich sagen, ich liebe Mechs seit meiner Kindheit, bin damit aufgewachsen, Serien zu gucken wie Mazinga, Grendizer usw. 9/10


----------



## JoeKiller123 (1. Februar 2017)

Habe jetzt mal Hacksaw Ridge von Mel Gibson gesehen. Mein Gott, was für ein Gemetzel. An sich ist der Film ja gut aber so extrem brutal, dass mir ein wenig der Appetit verdorben ist.


----------



## Ajani (1. Februar 2017)

Sin City


----------



## T'PAU (1. Februar 2017)

Stargate - The Ark Of Truth (Die Quelle der Wahrheit) 8/10

Für Stargate-Fans wie mich eigentlich 'ne recht gute Fortsetzung der Serie. 
Der zweite Filmableger _Continuum_ war dann eher überflüssig.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2017)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Stargate - The Ark Of Truth (Die Quelle der Wahrheit) 8/10
> 
> Für Stargate-Fans wie mich eigentlich 'ne recht gute Fortsetzung der Serie.
> Der zweite Filmableger _Continuum_ war dann eher überflüssig.



Schade, dass es von Stargate Atlantis keinen Film mehr gab. 
Todd ist ja auf der Erde gestrandet. Ob der sich da wohl fühlt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

08 / 15 Teil 1 9 / 10 Der 3 Teiler ist und bleibt ein Kultfilm


----------



## Deimos (2. Februar 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Puls (2016)
> 
> 6/10
> 
> ...


Schade 
Das Buch hat mir sehr gut gefallen. 

Der Untergang 9/10
Zum zweiten Mal gesehen. Hat nicht mehr ganz die gleich bedrückende Stimmung wie beim ersten Mal ausgelöst, stimmt aber dennoch nachdenklich. 
Hitler zum Einen als freundlichen, nachsichtigen Mann und zum Anderen als den grausamen Führer zu sehen, der er eben war, macht den Film für mich schwer fassbar.

Ghost in the Shell I und II 9/10
Bin kein Anime-Fan, aber die Filme haben mir extrem gut gefallen. Fesselnde Story, cooles Setting, philosophischer Touch. Top!

Der Verdingbub 9/10
Normalerweise kann ich keine Schweizer Filme sehen, ohne nach wenigen Minuten abschalten zu müssen.
Der Verdingbub ist eine Ausnahme. Mitreissender, trauriger Film, getragen von Lisa Brand und Katja Riemann. Wirklich rührend und sehenswert!


----------



## -RedMoon- (2. Februar 2017)

Deimos schrieb:


> Schade
> Das Buch hat mir sehr gut gefallen.



Das Filmende soll sich ja vom Buchende unterscheiden. Daher vielleicht doch einen Blick wert.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schade, dass es von Stargate Atlantis keinen Film mehr gab.
> Todd ist ja auf der Erde gestrandet. Ob der sich da wohl fühlt?


Der hat sich bestimmt mit einem der noch nicht entdeckten Ba'al Klone zusammengetan und sind im getarnten Alkesh geflohen.


----------



## Ajani (2. Februar 2017)

The Revenant


----------



## YuT666 (2. Februar 2017)

Solaris (72)


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Februar 2017)

Split
Hat mich sehr gut unterhalten, Schauspielerisch Eine wahnsinnig gute Leistung von McAvoy und auch sonst was Stimmung und allgemeine Gestaltung angeht sehr packend.
9/10

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (2. Februar 2017)

Resident Evil 6: The final Chapter

Nach dem unterirdischen 4. fand ich den ganz unterhaltsam.
Insgesamt ein gelungener Abschluss.

7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

Am späten Nachmittag 08 / 15 II und seit dem Abend läuft Taxi / Taxi 3 ( macht am TV keinen Spaß )


----------



## -Chefkoch- (3. Februar 2017)

Kung Fu Hustle

Merkwürdiger Film

3/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2017)

Dead Man


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

08 / 15 III, wurde im Schönheitsschlaf gestört durch ein Fichtenmoped vor dem Fenster da kann man auch gleich nen Filmchen in die Netzhaut brennen


----------



## Gast20170724 (3. Februar 2017)

Looper
Guter Film, hoffentlich verkackt Rian Johnson Star Wars VIII nicht.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Februar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wolfsmilch* (USA 1987)

  Absolut hervorragender Film mit zwei Titanen ihrer Zunft. Legendary  Jack Nicholson, der hier, mal wieder zu Recht, bewies, einer der besten  Charakterschauspieler seiner Generation zu sein. Über Meryl Streep muss  ich sicherlich auch nichts mehr sagen, ebenfalls eine  Ausnahmeschauspielerin.

 Worum geht es: Es ist die Zeit der  Depression, Ende der 30er, die Welt ging durch die Weltwirtschaftskrise,  keine oder kaum Jobs, Rattenfänger kamen an die Macht und sollten noch  für unendlich viel Leid und Tod sorgen, und dem Großteil der Menschen  geht es dreckig, richtig dreckig und gar nicht mit heute vergleichbar...  Es gab keine Absicherung, es gab einfach nichts. Gestern noch ein  normales, geregeltes Leben - und morgen schon den Boden unter den Füßen  weggezogen, weniger wert als ein Hund...

Jack und Meryl sind ganz  unten, aber niemand wird als Penner und Abschaum geboren, und niemand  ist deswegen als Mensch weniger wert - dies zeigt der Film, trotz der  bedrückenden Ausgangslage... Jack, einst ein solides Leben führend, aus  der Bahn geworfen durch eine Tragödie, ein Mann der zu tief ins Glas  schaut, der von Dämonen gepeinigt wird, auf der einen Seite - und auf  der anderen Meryl als ebenso Verstoßene, schwer krank (ein Wahnsinn, wie  sie dies spielt...) und musikalisch hochbegabt...

 Ein Film über  Menschen, Menschen vor denen wir im realen Leben oftmals zurück weichen,  so als ob sie eine ansteckende Krankheit hätten, auf die wir mit dem  Finger zeigen (so wird es dir ergehen, wenn du nicht brav bist und  ordentlich was lernst), doch im Grunde genommen ein Spiegelbild unserer  steten Furcht vor dem Abstieg...
Kurze Momente des vermeintlichen Glückes, sie halten niemals lange an, denn es gibt keinen Anspruch auf Glück...

Ein großer Film, der ans Herz geht, ohne kitschig zu sein.
 Wer hier keine Regungen zeigt, ist schon tot, er weiß es nur noch nicht.

 In diesem Sinne: In this life you gotta be fair...


----------



## -RedMoon- (3. Februar 2017)

Stalingrad (2013)

ohne Wertung, aber eher negativ.

Habe ihn in der Mitte abgebrochen.
Der Film könnte auch heißen "irgendwo, irgendwann im 2.WK". Mit dem historischen Kampf um Stalingrad hat das ganze nichts zu tun. Nur eine kleine Kompanie, die sich in einem Haus (eben im besagten Stalingrad) verschanzt und von besseren Zeiten träumt. Dann gibts auf beiden Seiten noch eine unnütze Liebesgeschichte. Hinzu kommen Actionszenen in Zeitlupe und extreeeemst viel Pathos.


----------



## marcus022 (3. Februar 2017)

Premium Rush 4/7 Mehr Punkte kriegt er auch nicht alleine schon weil er keine Bremsen hat. Mit Bremsen 5/7





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yufcdockOAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ajani (3. Februar 2017)

Forrest Gump


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2017)

Die glorreichen Sieben 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

3 Engel für Charly " Volle Power " 7 / 10


----------



## -RedMoon- (5. Februar 2017)

The Devil's Hand (2014)

2/10

Horror Thriller ohne Horror und ohne Thrill. Nicht mal ein klein wenig Spannung in der Story und absolut vorhersehbar.
2 Punkte für die hübschen Mädels und "DS9-Subraum-Raumzeit-Warp-Ingenieur" O´Brien, der trotz seinen 63 Jahren noch aussieht wie damals in den 90ern.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2017)

Staffel 1 der Serie Elementary


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2017)

Epic " Ein verborgenes Königreich " 7 / 10 Die Schnecken waren der Hit


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Februar 2017)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Crossing Guard* (USA 1995)

Wieder einmal beweist Legendary Jack Nicholson, was er für eine unglaubliche Naturgewalt ist... Ich würde sonstwas drum geben, wenn ich dessen Mimik- und Gestikspielchen, sowie den Habitus ohnegleichen so drauf hätte...

Worum geht es? Jack spielt Freddy Gale, einen aus der Bahn geworfenen Juwelier, der, seitdem er durch einen tragischen Unfall, verursacht durch einen alkoholisierten Fahrer, sein kleines Mädchen verlor, nur noch durchs Leben taumelt, besessen davon, den bald nach einer 6j. Freiheitsstrafe herauskommenden Mann zu töten, der ihm alles im Leben nahm. Sein kleines Mädchen, seine Ex-Frau und die beiden kleinen Söhne, da die Verbitterung, die Wut und der Hass tiefe Gräben schlugen...
Freddy lenkt sich ab, indem er sich in billigen Strip Schuppen die Birne dicht knallt und ab und zu eines der leichten Mädchen knallt, aber all dies kann nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, hier ist ein Mann, der jeden Tag nur dafür lebt, seine Rache haben zu wollen...

Und damit kommen wir zum Punkt, denn der von David Morse gespielte Unfallfahrer, er ist nicht einfach nur ein böses Biest, welches den Tod grundsätzlich verdient, nein, es ist ein ebenso aus der Bahn geworfener, im Grunde genommen, guter Mensch, der schwer unter seiner Schuld leidet...
Eine Schlüsselszene hat sich bei mir besonders eingebrannt, Jack und Anjelica Houston (was für eine klasse Frau), auch im Realleben über Jahrzehnte hinweg seine große Liebe, treffen sich nach einem heftigen Gefühlsausbruch in einem Night Bistro... Man merkt mehr als deutlich, da sind nicht einfach nur zwei Schauspieler ihre Rollen abspulend, sondern Menschen, die sich über viele Jahren kannten und liebten... 

Es hängt viel Anspannung in der Luft, es kommt zu einem Austausch über vergangene, gute Zeiten, und doch schafft es Freddy in seiner maßlosen Wut und letzendlich Hilflosigkeit nicht, sich mit der Mutter seiner Kinder zu versöhnen, da er sich selbst im Wege steht...
Das Ende hat mich dann emotional richtig mitgenommen, aber ich bin für so was auch sehr empfänglich...

Screenshot: Good times never seemed so good...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2017)

High Crimes  " Im Netz der Lügen " 7 / 10


----------



## Cleriker (5. Februar 2017)

Wie ausgewechselt 9/10
Sehr lustig (als Ehemann und Vater gesehen) und gleichzeitig emotional. Auch die musikalische Untermalung war gut. Immer im Hintergrund, nie störend und doch passend zur Situation. 
Na und Leslie Mann als Mutter und dazu noch nackt, bekommt von mir zwei Zusatzpunkte. Dagegen wirkte der Hintern von 13 Schauspielerin Olivia Wilde fast schon lahm. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kusanar (6. Februar 2017)

Man lernt nie aus (7/10)

Ohne zuviel verraten zu müssen: Film über ein älteres Semester, der statt Pension den Kick als Senioren-Assistent in einem Internetstartup sucht. Ein paar lustige Wendungen, ein paar weniger lustige, insgesamt aber zu flache Story die zu Hollywood-mäßig präsentiert wird. Die hohe Wertung von 7/10 kommt eigentlich nur wegen der schauspielerischen Leistung zustande.

Fazit: Guter Film, falls man mit der Freundin (oder der Freundin-To-Be) einen schönen Kuschel- und Schmuseabend verbringen will. Quasi besseres GZSZ im Kinoformat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2017)

Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit


----------



## JoeKiller123 (6. Februar 2017)

Vaiana... ich musste cht heulen, so emotional war der. Top Film auch für Erwachsene.


----------



## Saiyu (6. Februar 2017)

Mr. Nobody


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2017)

Todeszug nach Yuma


----------



## -RedMoon- (7. Februar 2017)

ich möchte hier mal eine Serie einwerfen, die ich bisher nicht kannte und per Zufall entdeckt habe. Komme mittlerweile nicht mehr davon weg.

Modern Family

Eine tolle Comedy Serie mit kurzen Mockumentary Einlagen. Ed O’Neill, Ex-Schuhverkäufer Al Bundy, spielt mal wieder brillant...genau so zynisch-komisch wie in den Neunzigern.


----------



## marcus022 (8. Februar 2017)

Die zwei Gesichter des Januars 4/7

Zero Dark Thirty 5/7

Bei Interstellar jat man ihr Talent gesehen. Hier sieht man entgültig was für eine affengeile Schauspielerin sie ist. Und damit meine ich nicht ihr Aussehen. 
Ich brauchte allerdings ne ganze Weile bis ich drin war im Film.

edit: na den Karren hab ich aber voll gegen die Wand gefahren. Okay jetzt wissen wir alle ich habe zuerst Interstellar gesehen und dann Zero ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2017)

Queen of Spades - Der Fluch der Hexe


----------



## Amon (9. Februar 2017)

Die sechste Staffel von The walking Dead endlich gesehen. Brutaler Cliffhanger da musste ich direkt die erste von Staffel 7 noch hintether schieben.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2017)

All In or Nothing


----------



## marcus022 (10. Februar 2017)

Fargo - Blutiger Schnee 3/7


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Fargo - Blutiger Schnee 3/7


Nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2017)

Trumbo 7-8/10 (womit ich genau mit IMDB übereinstimme Oo)

Wenn Hollywood garnichts mehr einfällt schreibt man über sich selbst. In diesem Fall hat man aber ein interessantes Thema betrachtet und das auch ordentlich umgesetzt.


----------



## Amon (11. Februar 2017)

Film nicht, sondern Serie. The walking Dead Staffel 6 und Staffel 7 bis Folge 4.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2017)

Die rabenschwarze Nacht – Fright Night


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2017)

Gangster Squad: 7/10

Kommt meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz an Filme wie "L.A. Confidental", "Good Fellas" oder "American Gangster" heran.


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Februar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst, oder?



dachte ich mir auch gerade. Eher 8/10


----------



## -RedMoon- (12. Februar 2017)

Captain Fantastic - Einmal Wildnis und zurück

8/10

Ruhiger Film mit Seele...etwas zum Nachdenken und philosophieren. Schwer zu erklären, muss man selber erleben. Mal was anderes, nicht der übliche Einheitsbrei. 

Ein Zusatzpunk für das tolle Guns n' Roses Cover von Sweet Child o' Mine (spoilerfreie Version ohne Video)

Sweet Child O Mine - Captain fantastic soundtrack Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Cleriker (12. Februar 2017)

Suicide Squad 8/10

Der Film gefiel mir bis zur Barszene echt gut. Danach ging es steil bergab. Das Ende war quasi nur abgefertigt. Besonders die Musik gefiel mir super. Einfach mal meinen Nerv getroffen. Na und zu Margot Robbie und ihrer Erscheinung  werd ich wohl nichts mehr sagen müssen. Meine Frau hat mich gefragt warum es gefühlt alle fünf Minuten eine Kameraperspektive an ihrem Hintern vorbei gab... darauf hab ich nur gefragt ob sie das ernst meine. Verdrehte Augen und ein Kopfschütteln ihrerseits haben mir Recht gegeben.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. Februar 2017)

The Boondock Saints 

9/10

Überragende Performance von Wilhelm Dafoe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2017)

Hellraiser – Das Tor zur Hölle


----------



## -RedMoon- (12. Februar 2017)

The Turn - Verschollen im Pazifik (2015)

6/10

ganz OK, kann man anschauen. Kein neuartiger Plot, dafür allerdings nach einer wahren Begebenheit.

Swiss Army Man (2016)

ohne Wertung, da ich nur die ersten 40 und die letzten 15 Minuten gesehen habe.

Der Film ist abgefahren, verrückt, tragisch, bescheuert aber auch einfach langweilig. Vielleicht muss man sich auch geistig darauf einstellen diesen Film zu sehen. Ich hatte ein Abenteuerdrama erwartet, bekommen habe ich bescheuerte Szenen, wie z.B. eine Leiche angetrieben durch die eigenen Darmverwesungsgase durchs Meer schießt. Nee, das war mir dann einfach zu viel "Jackass"


----------



## Zybba (12. Februar 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Swiss Army Man (2016)


Will ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen, scheint herrlich skurril zu sein. Ist aber verständlich, dass er einem nicht gefällt, wenn man die Prämisse nicht erwartet.


----------



## -RedMoon- (12. Februar 2017)

Der Fluch der Hexe -  Queen Of Spades (2015)

5/10

In diesem Film werden die bekanntesten Horror Elemente der letzten 40 Jahre in einen Topf geworfen und daraus ein Mystery-Geister-Zwischenwelt-Horror-Film in einer russischen Winter-Taigalandschaft gekocht. So auf die schnelle kann ich Exorzist, Ouija, Insidious, Dämon, Conjuring, Oculus, Lights Out und Mirrors erkennen.

An und für sich ist auch ein ganz passabler Film dabei herausgekommen. Allerdings liegt mir persönlich das Setting nicht (Winter, Betonblockbauten, triste Landschaften), aber das gilt für mich persönlich. Punkte verliert der Film durch die schlechten Kinderdarsteller auf Youube Niveau und eine schlechte Synchro. Hinzu kommt eine gewisse Harmlosigkeit der Situation, denn zu keiner Zeit hatte ich ein ungutes und mulmiges Gefühl, wie es z.B. bei It Follows oder Mirrors der Fall war. Der Rest ist ordentliche Handwerksarbeit.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2017)

Stepfather 3 - Vatertag


----------



## Totes_Pferd (12. Februar 2017)

rogue one 7/10


----------



## der-sack88 (13. Februar 2017)

Im Zeichen des Bösen 9/10

Schade, auch der im Sinne Welles' restaurierten Fassung merkt man noch ein wenig an, wie der Film damals kaputtgeschnitten wurde. Trotzdem richtig gut.


Todesmelodie 10/10

Der schwachsinnige deutsche Name ist bei Leones Filmen ja nichts neues... (Zwei glorreiche Halunken)
Keine Ahnung, warum der zwischen den anderen Meisterwerken von Leone so untergegangen ist. Ist für mich wie alle Filme der beiden "Trilogien" eine klare 10/10, "Für eine handvoll Dollar" vielleicht ausgenommen (aber der hat die historische Bedeutung auf seiner Seite). Die Entwicklung vom teilweise echt lustigen Geplänkel zwischen Juan und John zum brutalen, zynischen Revolutionskommentar ist super.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Februar 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Todesmelodie 10/10
> 
> Der schwachsinnige deutsche Name ist bei Leones Filmen ja nichts neues... (Zwei glorreiche Halunken)
> Keine Ahnung, warum der zwischen den anderen Meisterwerken von Leone so untergegangen ist. Ist für mich wie alle Filme der beiden "Trilogien" eine klare 10/10, "Für eine handvoll Dollar" vielleicht ausgenommen (aber der hat die historische Bedeutung auf seiner Seite). Die Entwicklung vom teilweise echt lustigen Geplänkel zwischen Juan und John zum brutalen, zynischen Revolutionskommentar ist super.



VHS, DVD, oder Bluray? Wenn letzteres, gibt's Besonderheiten/Unterschiede bei Bild, oder Ton?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-sack88 (13. Februar 2017)

Blu Ray

Kenne allerdings nur diese Version und weiß deshalb nicht, wie gut sie im Vergleich ist. Das Bild dürfte schärfer als die DVD (z.B. die typischen Leone-Großaufnahmen von Gesichtern) bis ziemlich gleich sein (Panoramen) und der Ton geht in Ordnung. Wie gesagt, ist nur geschätzt, hab keinen Vergleich.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Februar 2017)

London has fallen 5/10

Unrealistisch, platt, irgendwie vorhersehbar. Die hätten es mal bei "Olympus has fallen" bewenden lassen sollen, das auch schon kein Meilenstein war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2017)

Snitch 8 / 10 Man ist ist von Dwayne " The Rock " doch etwas mehr gewöhnt


----------



## marcus022 (13. Februar 2017)

Lord of War 4/7

Exodus -- Keine Bewertung, nach 1h ausgemacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

Bad Taste


----------



## Kusanar (14. Februar 2017)

Kreuzweg (9.5/10)
Sehr bewegend... und zugleich zutiefst verstörend...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

Red Tails 8,5 / 10 ist zwar irgendwie wie ein Remake von " Die Ehre zu fliegen " aber trotzdem sehenswert und mit teilweise besseren Jagdszenen / Luftkämpfen


----------



## -Chefkoch- (14. Februar 2017)

Sons of Anarchy Season 2

Was für ein übles Ende....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

Pfarrer Braun " Das Skelett in den Dünen "


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

Bloody New Year


----------



## type_o (14. Februar 2017)

ArrayIs wesentlich besser und etwas näher am REAL-LIFE, als Sons of Anarchy!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2017)

Friedhof der Kuscheltiere


----------



## Parabellum08 (15. Februar 2017)

Deadpoole war sogar so gut dass ich ihn bis zum Ende gesehen habe .
Die meisten neuen Filme sind für mich ziemlich uninteressant .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2017)

Glück Auf! Der Mörder kommt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2017)

Über dem Jenseits


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2017)

Schwein gehabt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

Nackt und zerfleischt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

Im Namen von Rose


----------



## lunaticx (16. Februar 2017)

Lego Batman Movie *woopwoop* Superstark


----------



## -Chefkoch- (16. Februar 2017)

Marvel's Jessica Jones Season 1

Die bisher beste Marvel Serie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr 9,5 / 10 wegen dem Sheriff Buford T. Justice und Purzelchen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Februar 2017)

Womit laden wir das auf?
Mit Messer und Gabel


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2017)

Amulett des Bösen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2017)

Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr ist wieder auf Achse


----------



## type_o (17. Februar 2017)

*"The Accountant"  *8/10 Hat mir doch sehr gefallen mal den Ben (Affleck) so zu sehen! 
Und ich hätte auch gern den "Airstream"!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2017)

Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr III
Davon könnte ich mir glatt ein Remake vorstellen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2017)

Blutiger Sommer – Das Camp des Grauens


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

Türkisch für Anfänger


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2017)

BFG: Big Friendly Giant - 7/10

Ganz liebevoll gemacht. Leider läßt der Film zum Schluß etwas nach.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. Februar 2017)

Departed: 9/10


----------



## Gripschi (18. Februar 2017)

Mad Max Fury Road 9/10

Persönlich fand ich den Anfang schwach. Aber als es dann los ging war das vergessen.

Tolle Inzinierung und auch eine ordentliche Handlung.

Ein würdiger Nachfolger.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2017)

-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Marvel's Jessica Jones Season 1
> 
> Die bisher beste Marvel Serie



Da kannst du mal sehen. Ich finde die Serie völlig langweilig.
Daredevil reißt einfach mehr.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (19. Februar 2017)

*John Wick 1 und 2* (jeweils 8/10)
Sehr cooler Charakter! Die emotionale Backstory, die im  ersten Teil recht kurz abgehandelt wird, lässt sich sehr gut greifen und man kann die Motive für den Rachefeldzug - zumindest im ersten Teil - durchaus verstehen und nachempfinden. Die Schießereien und Kämpfe sind exzellent choreographiert und in Szene gesetzt. Der Sound, ganz besonders der Waffen, klingt fantastisch. Aber auch das Bild ist zumeist sehr stylisch - besonders im zweiten Teil, in dem noch viel mehr mit Farben und Effekten gearbeitet wird.
Im zweiten Teil wird es abgedrehter/unrealistischer. Es gibt sehr viel mehr Action, Schießereien und Kämpfe. Der Killcount ist enorm. Die Gegner kommen in bester Call of Duty Manier in einem schier endlosen Strom angestürmt und werden mit göttlicher Präzision und den verrücktesten Nahkampfmanövern ausgeschalten. Es macht richtig Freude zuzuschauen, wie Keanu Reeves über den Bildschirm  rotiert und unerbittlich alles niedermäht, was nicht bei 3  auf dem Hotelzimmer ist 
Man merkt jedoch auch, dass man nun aktiv versucht den Hauptcharakter cool wirken zu lassen, wohingegen er im ersten Teil einfach cool _ist_. Auch geht der rote Faden etwas verloren und der Spannungsbogen ist die reinste Achterbahnfahrt. Die Action ist dennoch wahnsinnig gut anzuschauen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2017)

The darkest hour: 5/10

Da zweite mal das ich den Film im Fernsehen gesehen habe. Bzw ich bin wieder ab der Hälfte eingeschlafen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (19. Februar 2017)

Lach, wenn du ihn mal ganz siehst gibts auch 10/10?


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2017)

Nicht wirklich!

Ich glaube auch nicht das ich den Film nochmal gucke. Was ich gesehen habe reicht mir.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

The cold Light of Day 6 / 10


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Februar 2017)

Mein Nachbar Totoro 7/10 

Ein guter Film aber man wollte 2 Geschichten in einem Film unterbringen, einmal die Geschichte mit Totoro und einmal die mit der Kranken Mutter im Krankenhaus. Beides ergänzt sich aber nicht so gut und hat eigentlich sehr wenig miteinander zu tun, Totoro kommt für meinen Geschmack zu selten im Film vor. Trotzdem hat mich der Film gut unterhalten und die Bus-Katze sollte es in Echt auch geben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2017)

Ben Hur


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

District 9 7 / 10


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (19. Februar 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar Totoro 7/10



Ich fand den Film genial. Kriegt von mir 10/10


----------



## Dustin91 (19. Februar 2017)

Passengers. 9/10. Hat mich echt gut unterhalten muss ich sagen.


----------



## BlackAcetal (19. Februar 2017)

John Wick

10/10 Simpel aber genial

Gesendet von meinem KIW-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (19. Februar 2017)

In meinem Himmel 
Tja... ich weiß gar nicht recht was ich dazu schreiben soll. Zahlen jedenfalls nicht. Die vielen künstlerischen Szenen sind Geschmackssache, aber die Handlung im Leben hat bei mir Trauer, Aufregung und Wut ausgelöst. Ich weiß nicht wie ich es vor meinem Vaterdasein empfunden hätte, aber jetzt war das schwer zu ertragen. Kann man sich angucken, wenn man bereit ist auch dann nicht abzuschalten wenn es nervig wirkt, man muss aber am Ball bleiben. Unterbrechungen sollten vermeiden werden, damit dieses lähmende Gefühl einen durch die Handlung begleiten und diese erst dann wirken kann. Das Ende ist in meinen Augen unbefriedigend, aber passt zum Stil.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcus022 (20. Februar 2017)

Nach eigenen Regeln

4 Cops. 4 Schurken. Micheal Madsen, Chazz Palminteri, Chris Penn. Und allen voran Oberrüpel Nick Nolte, der Anführer der Truppe. Ein Krimi/Drama über die Aufklärung eines Mordes in den Fünfzigern. 
Erst das vierte Werk (1996) von Lee Tamahori als Regisseur. Der Humor, den es hier zweifelos gibt, ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Einfach gut erzählt wenn auch manche Szenen altbacken wirken. 
Also beinahe wirklich wie aus den Fünfzigern .

6/7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

Jagdgeschwader Wildkatze 7 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice


----------



## Amon (20. Februar 2017)

Diesen Civil War Avenger. Naja....6.5/10

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## -RedMoon- (20. Februar 2017)

The Accountant (2016)

7/10


Ein andersartiger, eher ruhiger, zeitweise gar stoisch wirkender Actionfilm der anderen Art ohne "Krach-Bumm-Bang". Anfangs mit recht wirrer Geschichte, die sich zum Ende hin erst auflöst. Durchaus sehenswert.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Februar 2017)

Prisoners 10/10

Wahnsinnig gut, Jackman mochte ich schon immer, aber Gyllenhaal hat mich auch sowas von überzeugt. Wird Zeit, mal ein paar andere Filme von ihm zu sehen.


----------



## Qeathcliff (20. Februar 2017)

Den Sternen so Nah, mit meiner Freundin am Valentinstag


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Februar 2017)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Prisoners 10/10
> 
> Wahnsinnig gut, Jackman mochte ich schon immer, aber Gyllenhaal hat mich auch sowas von überzeugt. Wird Zeit, mal ein paar andere Filme von ihm zu sehen.



Mein Lieblingsschauspieler!
Nightcrawler, Brothers, Jarhead (!), Southpaw, Donnie Darko, alles geile Filme


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

Der New York Ripper


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Februar 2017)

The Accountant 7/10
Einige Plotholes, aber trotzdem sehr solide


----------



## -Chefkoch- (21. Februar 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da kannst du mal sehen. Ich finde die Serie völlig langweilig.
> Daredevil reißt einfach mehr.



Daredevil ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber ich werde mit ihm als Held einfach nicht warm. Ich finde da Jessica Jones einfach viel interessanter. 


@ Topic

Sharknado Teil 1 bis 4 

Was für ein unglaublicher Bullshit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

> Sharknado Teil 1 bis 4


Die mussten viele berauschende Substanzen eingepfiffen haben um so einen Schrott zu verfilmen.
Shrek, ich brauchte was zum abreagieren


----------



## MrSonii (21. Februar 2017)

Spotlight...


----------



## marcus022 (21. Februar 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsschauspieler!


Kann ich nur zustimmen. Was aber nicht bedeutet das ich "Brokeback Mountain" jemals gucken werde .  "Nightcrawler" kenn ich immer noch nicht fällt mir gerade ein.  

Der unglaubliche Hulk 4/7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

Kitchen Impossible 2. Staffel mitunter besser als jede Komödie


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

Dont Knock Twice


----------



## Amon (21. Februar 2017)

The hatefull eight 10/10 Tarantino halt.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

Plattfuß in Hong Kong


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

Blutweihe


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Februar 2017)

127 Hours. 

Fand ich sehr gut, aber ich liebe auch James Franco!


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Februar 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen. Was aber nicht bedeutet das ich "Brokeback Mountain" jemals gucken werde .  "Nightcrawler" kenn ich immer noch nicht fällt mir gerade ein.



Brokeback Mountain habe ich in der Tat auch noch nicht geschaut. Muss ich aber noch; soll ja echt gut sein!


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Plattfuß in Hong Kong


Ich bin ja seit ich denken kann Fan und seit ein paar Jahren auch Papa. Da kommt meine kleine doch ausgerechnet in dem Moment ins Zimmer als die Mutter erschossen wird und Plattfuß den kleinen einfach mitnimmt. Jetzt hält sie doch tatsächlich meinen Helden für böse und ich weiß nicht wie ich sie vom Gegenteil überzeugen soll, ohne dass sie die Scheu verliert, einfach auf fremde zu hören. Denn das ist jetzt erstmal drin.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (22. Februar 2017)

Ein Mann namens Ove

Muss sagen, ich schaue selten Filme, aber den fand ich sehr toll, auch wegen der Tiegründigkeit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich bin ja seit ich denken kann Fan und seit ein paar Jahren auch Papa. Da kommt meine kleine doch ausgerechnet in dem Moment ins Zimmer als die Mutter erschossen wird und Plattfuß den kleinen einfach mitnimmt. Jetzt hält sie doch tatsächlich meinen Helden für böse und ich weiß nicht wie ich sie vom Gegenteil überzeugen soll, ohne dass sie die Scheu verliert, einfach auf fremde zu hören. Denn das ist jetzt erstmal drin.


Vielleicht mal mit Buddy haut den Lukas vesuchen da dort kein Krimi mit drin steckt?

Asso 8,5 / 10 Nachricht von Sam auf italienisch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

Zeder - Denn Tote kehren wieder


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal mit Buddy haut den Lukas vesuchen da dort kein Krimi mit drin steckt?
> 
> Asso 8,5 / 10 Nachricht von Sam auf italienisch



Du meinst wirklich Außerirdische die Menschen verschleppen und Assimilieren würden helfen? 

Was deinen Film angeht... WARUM??? Warum machst du sowas? Bist du zwischendurch aus dem lachen rausgekommen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

Mir war einfach danach und ich mag Celentano. Naja ob es hilft weiß ich nicht aber der Film ist eher Kindgerechter sie nannten ihn Mücke. Aber was erzähle ich du solltest die Filme ja auch alle kennen.

Kitchen Impossible 2. Staffel 4. Folge


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2017)

Ach so! Ich dachte du hast Nachricht von Sam tatsächlich auf Italienisch geschaut. Ich glaub ich steh neben der Spur.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

Stuff – Ein tödlicher Leckerbissen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

Besonderes Kennzeichen: Bellissimo 9 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

Dämonen 2


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2017)

Fletchers Visionen: 7/10

Heute Abend kommt auf Kabel1 "Im Auftrag des Teufels". Guter Film.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

Stielke, Heinz, Fünfzehn ... 9 / 10


----------



## -RedMoon- (23. Februar 2017)

Don't knock twice (2016)

5/10

Hexen-Dämonen-Mystery-Horror der Mittelklasse. Nichts neues, alles schon mal gesehen. Der Einstieg ist etwas holprig, der Mittelteil dafür richtig gut. Im letzten Drittel taten sich dann aber einige Logiklöcher, sogar Handlungsfehler auf, die aber dann am Ende überraschend noch richtig gestellt wurden. Kann man sehen, muss man nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

The Windmill Massacre


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2017)

Der gezähmte Widerspenstige 9 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2017)

Rhea M – Es begann ohne Warnung


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2017)

100 Jahre Leidenschaft 8/10


----------



## -RedMoon- (24. Februar 2017)

Ben Hur (2016)

4/10

total schlechte CGI
komprimierte Story
zäh und langweilig
schlechter Morgan Freeman
fehlendes "Monumentalfilm-feeling"

Den Vergleich mit der 1959 Version verliert die Neufassung auf ganzer Linie...sogar bei den Effekten!


----------



## lunaticx (24. Februar 2017)

John Wick - Chapter 2 für mich eine 9/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2017)

Der Flug des Phoenix 2004 8,5 / 10


----------



## -RedMoon- (24. Februar 2017)

Doctor Strange (2016)

8/10

Hatte nicht viel erwartet, bin aber positiv überrascht worden. 2 Punkte Abzug für:

1. Der Story hätte ein wenig mehr Tiefgang gut getan. Man hätte ruhig über die 2h hinaus gehen können.
2. Meist deplatzierte, für Marvel Filme aber typische Marvel-One-Liner um Witz in die Sache zu bringen.

Und wie immer bei Marvel: nach dem Abspann sitzen bleiben, bis zum Schluss !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

Empire of War 7 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2017)

Ghostbusters – Die Geisterjäger


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. Februar 2017)

Sooo. Ich bin mal so frech und frag hier jetzt was:

Meine Freundin und ich wollen heute Abend paar Filme gucken. Empfehlungen?

Fifty Shades of Grey 2 steht schonmal


----------



## robbe (25. Februar 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Sooo. Ich bin mal so frech und frag hier jetzt was:
> 
> Meine Freundin und ich wollen heute Abend paar Filme gucken. Empfehlungen?
> 
> Fifty Shades of Grey 2 steht schonmal


Dann kannste eigentlich so ziemlich alles schauen, kann nur noch besser werden.


----------



## Jodro161 (25. Februar 2017)

Pets hab ich mir angeschaut, kann man sich geben. 
Ziemlich Lustig muss ich zugeben.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2017)

Der Bumsladen-Boss. (3/10)

Blöder, alt-deutscher Softporno, wenn dann richtig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

Tut 7 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2017)

5 Zimmer Küche Sarg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

V.E.B Langfingfang oder auch Polizeiruf 110 ( Folge aus der Gründerzeit ). Eher was zum schmunzeln dieser DDR Tatort


----------



## -RedMoon- (25. Februar 2017)

Königreich der Himmel (2005) (Directors Cut)

8/10

Erschreckend ehrlich. Thematisch erschreckend passend in unsere moderne Zeit übertragbar.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Menschen im Namen von Religionen Leid ertragen mussten.
Religionen sind Überbleibsel aus archaischen Zeiten, die heute kein Mensch mehr benötigt. Wir wären besser dran ohne sie.


----------



## -RedMoon- (25. Februar 2017)

10.000 BC (2008)

6/10

Aufgrund schlechter Bewertungen erst jetzt gesehen. Aber so schlecht ist der gar nicht. Bin gut unterhalten worden.


----------



## Amon (26. Februar 2017)

Gerade Star Wars Das Erwachen der Macht. Als Star Wars Fan herbe enttäuscht 4/10


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2017)

Guck dir Rogue One an, ist besser.


----------



## -RedMoon- (26. Februar 2017)

Atemlos - Gefährliche Wahrheit (2011)

4/10

Agententhriller der unteren Mittelklasse, der versucht groß zu sein, aber dabei grandios scheitert.
Am meisten hat mich der Hauptdarsteller mit seinem "Schauspiel" gestört: hölzern und ausdruckslos.

Story teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogen, geradezu hanebüchen.
Kein totaler Reinfall, aber auch keiner, den man unbedingt gesehen haben muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

Predators 6,5 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2017)

John Wick: Kapitel 2


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (26. Februar 2017)

The Purge 3: 8/10

Shutter Island zum 2en mal: 10/10

Scarface zum 4ten mal: 9.5/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

Bernhard der Bär 10 / 10 Staffel 1 Ist einfach Kult.

-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rVJgZfO85i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein nettes Beispiel für Leute die es nicht kennen​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2017)

The LEGO Batman Movie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

Tron ( Original ) 5 / 10 auch nach all den Jahren steigt die Begeisterung nicht weiter


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

Train to Busan 5/10


----------



## type_o (27. Februar 2017)

@ MATRIX KILLER:  John Wick: Kapitel 2 						lässt ja schon auf einen dritten Teil hoffen. 
Der Film is trotzdem, für mich nicht so gut wie der erste Teil. 
Array


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2017)

Gangster Squad 9/10 Ein guter Film der wirklich gut unterhalten hat, die schlimmsten Szenen waren zum Glück entschärft, wäre sonst schon zu krass.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

Drecksau 6 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

type_o schrieb:


> @ MATRIX KILLER: John Wick: Kapitel 2                         lässt ja schon auf einen dritten Teil hoffen.
> Der Film is trotzdem, für mich nicht so gut wie der erste Teil.



So wie es aussieht kommt wohl ein Teil 3, ja fand den 1 Teil auch besser.

EDIT : Der Biss der Schlangenfrau


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

Louis, der Geizkragen 6 / 10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (28. Februar 2017)

DareDevil Season Two

5/10

Wäre nicht der Punisher in der Serie hätte ich wohl die ersten sieben Folgen vor lauter Langeweile nicht überstanden, mit der achten Folge hat das ganze aber endlich mal angezogen und es wurde doch deutlich besser.


Edit:

Sons of Anarchy Season Three

Die Serie wird einfach nicht schlechter


----------



## marcus022 (28. Februar 2017)

Gangster Squad 

Beinahe überdurchschnittlich gut besetzt. Schade fand ich aber das der Drehbuchautor dem Anführer der Truppe, gespielt von Josh Brolin, den Verstand eines 15 Jährigen gibt. 

4+ / 7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

Plattfuß am Nil


----------



## Cleriker (1. März 2017)

Bei mir ebenfalls Plattfuß am Nil 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

Prison - Rückkehr aus der Hölle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei mir ebenfalls Plattfuß am Nil
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Er geistert ja mal wieder durch die Programme. Ist mein Vorbild an Gemütsruhe 

Cool & Fool 10 / 10


----------



## BenMei (1. März 2017)

Zuletzt habe ich mir Arrival angeschaut. Fand den schon ganz gut muss ich sagen. 
Aber ist im nachhinein jetzt auch nichts weltveränderndes gewesen...


----------



## Gast20170724 (1. März 2017)

The Terminator

Ich habe ihn tatsächlich das erste mal in meinem Leben gesehen, ich Kulturbanause.


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2017)

Galaxy Quest: 7/10

Die Witze fand ich nur teilweise wirklich witzig. Da gefällt mir von den SciFI Parodien her Spaceballs deutlich besser.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

Buffalo Soldiers 44


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

V/H/S – Eine mörderische Sammlung


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. März 2017)

Logan 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon ab der ersten Minute merkt man, dass dieser Film genau das ist, was Hugh Jackman und James Mangold machen wollten.
Keinen weiteren Superhelden Film, in dem die Erde vor irgendwelchen Aliens oder anderen Kreaturen beschützt werden muss, sondern ein Film, der sich vielmehr um die Personen dreht, um ihr Leben.
Stilistisch hat mich Logan häufig an Western Filme erinnert, von der Farbpalette, der Szenerie und der gesamten Atmosphäre, aber auch ein bisschen an The Last of us, falls es da nochmal eine Verfilmung geben sollte, wäre Jackman die beste Wahl.
Zur Handlung möchte ich gar nicht viel mehr sagen, außer dass sie mir sehr gut gefallen hat. Es wird die genau richtige Balance gefunden zwischen Aufregung, Entspannung und Gespräch, gerade letzteres in solcher Quantität und inhaltlicher Tiefe, das es Logan nur noch mehr von Standard Typus des Superhelden Films abgrenzt.
Als letztes wären noch die Kampfszenen zu nennen, wie in den Trailern schon zu erkennen war, hat Logan dank Deadpools Erfolg an den Kinokassen ein R-Rating bekommen, und das absolut zurecht. Wer die Wolverine Comics kennt oder das Activision Spiel von 2009, näher war man von der Inszenierung noch nie an diesen Vorbildern, und auch verglichen mit Deadpool ist es hier ein ganz anderes Niveau in sämtlichen Bereichen.

Logan - 10/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

Ein echtes Highlight, lief 9999 x im TV und ordentlich Moos am Bogen mit dem sagenhaften Kevin Kotzt da:

Robin Hood 5 / 10 weil ich den Film schon rückwärts mitsprechen kann


----------



## marcus022 (2. März 2017)

Fair Game (2010)

5/7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2017)

Blueberry und der Fluch der Dämonen 4 / 10 Seltsame Handlung und spannend wie ein Gummiband


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2017)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2017)

Nicht Black Cock down? 

Hancock, braucht man wohl nix zu sagen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nicht Black Cock down?



Nicht mein Geschmack 
EDIT : Tremors 3 – Die neue Brut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2017)

Chaos 9 / 10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. März 2017)

Logan - the Wolverine 9/10

Ein würdiger Abschluss und ohne Zweifel der bisher gefühlvollster und mit Sicherheit auch brutalste X-men Film.

Der Film selbst ist ab 16, doch fragt man sich wie der so durch die FSK ging.

Der ist klar als ab 18 anzusehen.
Die Story selbst ist recht dünn und Details werden in kurzen Nebensätzen erzählt. Doch machen das die Bilder bzw. Atmosphäre die der Film transportiert wieder wett. 

Klare Empfehlung!!


----------



## -RedMoon- (4. März 2017)

Arrival (2016)

8-9/10

Wouh! Das ist mal ein Film. Mit einem Wort: MASSIV! Nicht so hohl und löchrig wie manch anderer Genre Vertreter.
Man muss sich aber im Klaren sein, was einen hier erwartet. Das ist kein *Independence Day*, kein *Battle Ship*, und kein *Krieg der Welten*. *Arrival *hat viel mehr gemeinsam mit *Tree of Life*, *The Fountain*, *I Origins*, *Contact *und sogar teils mit *Interstellar*. *Arrival *bietet so viel mehr Substanz, so viel mehr zum Nachdenken und zum Grübeln. *Arrival *ist auch einer der Filme, den man sich vielleicht ein zweites mal anschauen muss, um hinter die Botschaft zu steigen, oder um weitere Details zu entdecken. Endlich mal wieder gute Sci-Fi Kost.

1-2 Punkte Abzug für die Art und Weise, wie man das Ende des Films "vorbereitet" hat. 30-45min länger mit ein bisschen weniger " wtf, was soll denn der Scheixx jetzt..." (möchte nicht spoilern), dann wäre dieser Film eine 10.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

Unleashed " Entfesselt " 8 / 10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (4. März 2017)

Transformers 

8/10

Beste Popcorn Unterhaltung 


Misery

9/10

Einfach ein klasse Thriller


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

Wishmaster 4: Die Prophezeiung erfüllt sich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

In Time " Deine Zeit läuft ab " 8 / 10 Ein Leben in naher Zukunft wo man mit 25 Jahren aufhört zu altern und ein Jahr Credits erhält und man nur noch mit Lebenszeit bezahlt


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2017)

Geiler Film, vor allem der 1000 Jahre Typ, usw. Fand den top.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. März 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Logan - the Wolverine 9/10
> 
> Ein würdiger Abschluss und ohne Zweifel der bisher gefühlvollster und mit Sicherheit auch brutalste X-men Film.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe ihn mir heute Abend. Kann ich der Story folgen, wenn ich von den X-Men-Filmen nur "Weg des Kriegers" und "Zukunft ist Vergangenheit" gesehen habe?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. März 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich gebe ihn mir heute Abend. Kann ich der Story folgen, wenn ich von den X-Men-Filmen nur "Weg des Kriegers" und "Zukunft ist Vergangenheit" gesehen habe?


Langt absolut! 

X-men 1-3 wäre aber nicht schlecht zumindest auch wegen Prof X, die Hintergründe etwas zu kennen. Wirst aber auch so, so gut wie alles verstehen können.


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (4. März 2017)

The poeple Vs Fritz Bauer 

10/10 sehr empfehlens wert  super spannend auch wenn keine aktion vor kommt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

Harry P. und der Orden des Phönix


----------



## HisN (4. März 2017)

Passengers:
9/10
Goil.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

Didi und die Rache der Enterbten


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (4. März 2017)

Klassiker, der verdient 11/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

Armored 6 / 10


----------



## marcus022 (5. März 2017)

Und "jährlich" grüßt das Murmeltier 

Ach herrlich. 6/7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

Mindhunters 8,5 / 10


----------



## Gamer090 (5. März 2017)

Last Samurai 8/10 Ein guter Film,nur die Geschichte hat mich an gewissen Stellen etwas gelangweilt aber ansonsten wirklich gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

Fantastic Four


----------



## HisN (5. März 2017)

Arrival: 9/10 echt Geil.


----------



## T'PAU (5. März 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Fantastic Four


Hab ich auch grad gesehen (2016er). Überflüssiges Remake imho! 
Wegen einigen guten Effekten gebe ich geschmeichelte 5/10.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

Mal kein Film sondern 6 Folgen von M*A*S*H


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

Ttaffel 4 Elementary


----------



## Gamer090 (5. März 2017)

EAT- Wie Essen unser Leben beeinflusst, eine Doku von National Geographic 7/10 Viel zu viele Leute kamen vor und damit die Meinung von 10 Leuten in nur einem Video, es war etwas verwirrend und es fehlt Inhalt. Mit den anderen Dokus hat das hier wenig zu tun, die anderen sind deutlich besser.

Plattfuss am Nil 8/10 Tja, Bud Spencer haut mal wieder ordentlich zu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

Christine 9 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

The Last Stand


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. März 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Plattfuss am Nil 8/10 Tja, Bud Spencer haut mal wieder ordentlich zu



Früher hat er aber mit mehr Dampf zugeschlagen, da hatte die Pfanne ne Beule


----------



## MrSonii (6. März 2017)

Nice Guys  2/10
Hat mir so gar nicht gefallen. 
Kann auch daran liegen, dass ich auf Deutsch gucken musste.
Hätte ich den alleine geguckt hätte ich den vermutlich nach ner Stunde ausgemacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

Der City Hai


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

Systemfehler - Wenn Inge tanzt 6 / 10


----------



## Cleriker (6. März 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Früher hat er aber mit mehr Dampf zugeschlagen, da hatte die Pfanne ne Beule


Das ist Gusseisen, das verbiegt nicht! 

Bei mir war's gestern: Eqelibrium - killer of emotions 9/10
Wirklich ein sehr geiler Film mit einem damals noch unbekannten Bale. Hab ich echt lange nicht mehr gesehen, ist noch immer top. 
Ich weiß gerade nicht wie der Gegenspieler mit etwas mehr Gesichtsfarbe heißt, aber diese Rolle hat anschließend echt oft verkörpert. Unter anderem in Serenety.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Manuelaweiss (6. März 2017)

Ich habe zuletzt Split gesehen. Es geht um einen Mann, der 23 unterschiedliche Persönlichkeiten hat und drei Mädchen nach einem Geburtstag entführt und unter einem Zoo gefangen hält.
Ich hab mich riesig auf diesen Film gefreut und war danach umso enttäuschter, weil viele Sachen einfach zu unrealistisch dargestellt wurden.


----------



## T'PAU (6. März 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Last Stand


Aber hoffentlich nicht diese um 3:44 Min. gekürzte Kindergartenfassung von RTL gestern!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich nicht diese um 3:44 Min. gekürzte Kindergartenfassung von RTL gestern!



Leider doch die Kinderfassung bei RTL angeschaut


----------



## Voodoo2 (6. März 2017)

Manuelaweiss schrieb:


> Ich habe zuletzt Split gesehen. Es geht um einen Mann, der 23 unterschiedliche Persönlichkeiten hat und drei Mädchen nach einem Geburtstag entführt und unter einem Zoo gefangen hält.
> Ich hab mich riesig auf diesen Film gefreut und war danach umso enttäuschter, weil viele Sachen einfach zu unrealistisch dargestellt wurden.



klingt nach einen film für die ganze familie


----------



## marcus022 (6. März 2017)

127 Hours Buh schon harter Tobak 4+/ 7



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht wie der Gegenspieler mit etwas mehr Gesichtsfarbe heißt, aber diese Rolle hat anschließend echt oft verkörpert. Unter anderem in Serenety.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Du meinst sicher, diesen Namen können weltweit vermutlich nicht mal ne Handvoll Menschen aussprechen, Chiwetel Ejiofor. . Der hat dort nicht mitgespielt. 
Wäre aber mindestens genauso gut gewesen. Ich mag den auch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

Erlöse uns von dem Bösen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

Nur 48 Stunden 8 / 10


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> 127 Hours Buh schon harter Tobak 4+/ 7
> 
> Du meinst sicher, diesen Namen können weltweit vermutlich nicht mal ne Handvoll Menschen aussprechen, Chiwetel Ejiofor. . Der hat dort nicht mitgespielt.
> Wäre aber mindestens genauso gut gewesen. Ich mag den auch.



Tatsache! Ich hab ihn mit Taye Diggs verwechselt. Ja irgendwie hat er was und er bleibt im Kopf... auch ohne Namen. Das schaffen nicht viele.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

Ein Goldfisch an der Leine, einer der wahren Brillanten von der Leinwand 10 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

REC 4: Apocalypse


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein Goldfisch an der Leine, einer der wahren Brillanten von der Leinwand 10 / 10


Nicht zu verwechseln mit "Ein Goldfisch fällt ins Wasser".  Der aber auch gar nicht mal schlecht ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

> Ein Goldfisch fällt ins Wasser


Ne ne Overboard würde bei mir deutlich schlechter wegkommen

Ein Pyjama für Zwei 10 / 10 Auch ein Kultfilm


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

The Lords of Salem


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2017)

Spion wider Willen 6.5/10 (mit anderen Filmen von ihm vergleichen)

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## type_o (7. März 2017)

@ Matrix Killer: wie findest du denn den Soundtrack? 
Ich mag: Rob Zombie! 

TED
 8/10 Find den etwas übertrieben.


----------



## marcus022 (7. März 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nicht zu verwechseln mit "Ein Goldfisch fällt ins Wasser".


War mein erster Gedanke aber ich wusste da war was faul.  

Die Dolmetscherin
Gute Story. Fängt auch spannend an. Verliert sich dann beinahe etwas zur Mitte hin aber nur um dann in einem wirklich guten Finale zu enden. 5/7

Tödliche Weihnachten 
 Mit wachsender Laufzeit sank kontinuierlich der Lustpegel bis er dann beim Finale auf 2/7 landete. Gerade das Finale ist an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

Didi - Der Doppelgänger 7 / 10


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. März 2017)

Ich brauche mehr Details


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. März 2017)

DOOM  5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

Father's Day


----------



## Lava303 (8. März 2017)

*The Birth of a Nation - Aufstand zur Freiheit 10/10*


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2017)

Nerve 

Leider habe ich den nur halb gesehen weil ich weggerufen wurde. Muß mal schaue wann ich den zuende sehen kann. Er versprach aber richtig gut zu sein. Das was ich gesehen habe war klasse.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

House of flying Daggers 7 / 10 Eine der wenigen Sachen aus China die man sich antun darf


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

The Innkeepers


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

Der letzte Bulle Staffel 1 - Die letzte Runde. Da eher Serie als Spielfilm lasse ich eine Bewertung raus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

The Last Days on Mars


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

Das Tribunal 8 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

Devil – Fahrstuhl zur Hölle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

Leningrad - Die Blockade 7 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

Wir sind die Nacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

Stormbreaker 6 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2017)

Der Fluch der 2 Schwestern


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2017)

Operation Walküre – Das Stauffenberg-Attentat

6/10

End Of Watch 

8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

The Art of War III 9 / 10


----------



## T'PAU (10. März 2017)

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice 4/10

Oh mann, was für ein Quark. Und das soll wohl der Beginn einer Filmreihe sein... 
Warum kann man es nicht einfach sein lassen auf Krampf Comic-Charaktere neu aufzulegen in immer kürzeren Zeitabständen zum "Original" (Dark Knight Trilogie)?
Ist schon bei _Fantastic Four_ gründlich daneben gegangen!


----------



## Lava303 (11. März 2017)

Tanz der Teufel 1 im Cinestar in Mono...So bad


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

The Loved Ones – Pretty in Blood


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

Boot Camp 7 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

Verblendung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

Der Anschlag 8,5 / 10


----------



## clown44 (11. März 2017)

John Wick Kapittel 2 - 8/10


----------



## marcus022 (11. März 2017)

The Accountant

Ich hatte einen Trailer vor Monaten nur kurz überflogen und eigentlich einen ruhigen Thriller erwartet. Das war er definitiv nicht, also ruhig. 


Spoiler



John Wick lässt grüßen. Also John Wick würde mit ihm ernsthafte Probleme bekommen. Es wäre ein ausgeglichener Kampf meine ich. Und ich sage das nicht durch Zufall. 
Wie er seine Gegner ausschaltet erinnert doch sehr an diesen John W.



6/7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

Hancock 7 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2017)

Doctor Strange


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

Paycheck 9 / 10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. März 2017)

Sons of Anarchy Season Four

Was für eine überragende Staffel, dürfte mit zu dem besten gehören die ich bisher gesehen hab


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

Intimate Enemy 7 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2017)

Der Fluch – The Grudge


----------



## -RedMoon- (12. März 2017)

Jagd auf Roter Oktober (1990)

7/10

Echt guter U-Boot Thriller. Wieso habe ich den nicht vorher gesehen?


----------



## ForceOne (12. März 2017)

Mal wieder Django Unchained


----------



## T'PAU (12. März 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> Mal wieder Django Unchained


Pro7 Krüppelfassung? 


Warcraft 5/10

Für WoW-Fans vielleicht noch sehenswert. SFX-mässig aber sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2017)

The Zero Theorem (mit Christoph Waltz), anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber irgendwann hat er mich mitgenommen

Ich sach mal so 7/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2017)

Frontier(s)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2017)

Antichrist


----------



## MOD6699 (13. März 2017)

Ich guck zur Zeit Legion 10/ 10

Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2017)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice 4/10
> 
> Oh mann, was für ein Quark. Und das soll wohl der Beginn einer Filmreihe sein...
> Warum kann man es nicht einfach sein lassen auf Krampf Comic-Charaktere neu aufzulegen in immer kürzeren Zeitabständen zum "Original" (Dark Knight Trilogie)?
> Ist schon bei _Fantastic Four_ gründlich daneben gegangen!



Den fand ich auch sowas von beschissen... ich habe da nur gedacht wie kann man nur... Mal im Ernst, der kostete ja auch sicher ein paar Mark Fünfzig. Da dann so einen Mist abzuliefern. Ich wollte nach einer Stunde schon ausschalten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2017)

Big fat importand Movie 5 / 10 ( Nüchtern ) 8 / 10 ( angetüddelt )


----------



## marcus022 (13. März 2017)

Hacked - Kein Leben ist sicher 

3/7


----------



## Memphys (13. März 2017)

Doctor Strange

Ich mag den Film. Auch wenn der Mantel zwischenzeitlich mehr Charakter hat als Benedict Cumberbatch... 8/10?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2017)

P2 – Schreie im Parkhaus


----------



## Ajani (13. März 2017)

Batman Dark Knight - Old but gold. ^^


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. März 2017)

Old?
What?

„Es war einmal in Amerika“ kannst als „Old“ bezeichnen, aber doch nicht The Dark Knight.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2017)

Silverado 6 / 10


----------



## ChrisX84 (13. März 2017)

Dragon Ball Z - Resurrection F

Emotionaler Sprung zurück in die Schulzeit. Es war schön Dragon Ball nochmal mit den deutschen Original-Sprechern schauen zu können. Schade, dass der finanzielle Spielraum in Deutschland nicht da ist, um Dragon Ball Super mit den bekannten Stimmen zu besetzen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. März 2017)

Fleabag 7/10
Wird als Serie verkauft, ist aber ein zerhackter, nicht besonders schlechter, Episodenfilm.


----------



## T'PAU (13. März 2017)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Ich guck zur Zeit Legion 10/ 10
> 
> Sehr zu empfehlen!


So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Für mich ist die Serie der grösste Quark seit langem! Und ich bin eigentlich Marvel-Fan.
Aber dauernd in irgendwelchen abstrusen Traumwelten herumzueiern und nicht mehr zu wissen was real ist und was nicht. Defakto gibt es eigentlich keine Handlung.
Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die restlichen Folgen noch antue. Hab der Serie fünf Folgen 'ne Chance gegeben, ohne dass sich grossartig was getan hat an diesen abstrakten Traum/Real/wasauchimmer Sequenzen.
Von mir allenfalls 2/10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

Drive Angry


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

Hitler - Der Aufstieg des Bösen


----------



## MOD6699 (14. März 2017)

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Für mich ist die Serie der grösste Quark seit langem! Und ich bin eigentlich Marvel-Fan.
 Aber dauernd in irgendwelchen abstrusen Traumwelten herumzueiern und nicht mehr zu wissen was real ist und was nicht. Defakto gibt es eigentlich keine Handlung.
 Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die restlichen Folgen noch antue. Hab der Serie fünf Folgen 'ne Chance gegeben, ohne dass sich grossartig was getan hat an diesen abstrakten Traum/Real/wasauchimmer Sequenzen.
 Von mir allenfalls 2/10. 


Ja das ist richtig. Man merkt nichtmal mehr was real und was nicht. Allerdings stört mich das gar nicht. Mich "regt" eher die Tanzeinlagen auf. Auch wenn es nicht viele sind. Dieses ständige "du musst heute hipp sein und eine interessante Serie! Du weißt nicht wie? Lass die Darsteller tanzen!" Allerdings ist sie für mich sehr interessant. Der Spannungsbogen scheint ständig anzusteigen (gerade nach Folge 5) und allgemein gehe ich seit den letzten Jahren nur noch ohne Erwartungen ins Kino bzw. schaue ich Serien.

Auch ein Tipp: Santa Clarita Diet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

Im Angesicht meines Feindes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

King of Devil’s Island


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

Dick und Jane - Fun


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

Seefeuer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

Luther 8 / 10


----------



## Gast20170724 (14. März 2017)

Alien vs. Predator

Gut war der Film nicht. Er fällt für mich fast schon in die Trash-Ecke.


----------



## T'PAU (14. März 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Alien vs. Predator
> 
> Gut war der Film nicht. Er fällt für mich fast schon in die Trash-Ecke.


Schau grad die trashige Fortsetzung auf RTL-Nitro.


----------



## orca113 (15. März 2017)

Da ich aktuell flach liege gestern schon um 9 Uhr:

Heat mit DeNiro und Pacino 

Absolut genial 10/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

Bad Cops 6 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

Dance of the Dead


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

Die Geistervilla 5 / 10 Irgendwie werde ich zu alt dafür


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2017)

Ich war gerade in Neruda: 
Film uber chilenischen Dichter : <<Neruda>>: Eine ...

Wer künstlerisch wertvolle Dialoge, lebende Kameraeinstellungen und eine spannende Handlung mag, findet einen wunderschönen Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

Ichi the Killer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

Good Cop - Bad Cop 8,5 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

Masters of Horror Pelts - Getrieben vom Wahn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

Fled - Flucht nach Plan 8 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

Rise of the Dead


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

Hollow Man 7 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

Even Lambs Have Teeth


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

Männer die auf Ziegen starren 5 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

Bounty Killer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

Ein ganz gewöhnlicher Dieb


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

Sinister


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

Strange Days


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2017)

Logan

Alter war der geil. 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2017)

Hobo with a Shotgun


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

Sword of Honour 4 / 10 Handlung ohne Sinn und kurzweilig wie eine Bundestagsdebatte ( 200min Laufzeit )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2017)

Daddy’s Little Girl


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

Blood in Blood out  6 / 10


----------



## marcus022 (18. März 2017)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Logan
> 
> Alter war der geil. 9/10


Geht der nahtlos dort weiter wo "Wolverine - Weg des Kriegers" aufhört ?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Geht der nahtlos dort weiter wo "Wolverine - Weg des Kriegers" aufhört ?



Gute Frage, ist schon lange her das ich den geguckt habe. Würde aber behaupten nein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

Alexandre Ajas Maniac


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

L`Auberge Rouge


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

A Serbian Film


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

Star Trek " Nemesis "


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

High Tension


----------



## Amon (19. März 2017)

13 Houres

Dachte ja erst das Michael Bay mit so einem Thema nicht umgehen kann, aber was er da auf die Leinwand gebracht hat kann sicj sehen lassen. Klare 10 / 10

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

Ich, Du und der Andere 4 / 10 Das Sandmännchen in Langfassung


----------



## Klinge Xtream (19. März 2017)

Propaganda (2012) 7/10

Sehr sehenswerte "Mockumentary"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

Modus Anomali


----------



## Dustin91 (19. März 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> 13 Houres
> 
> Dachte ja erst das Michael Bay mit so einem Thema nicht umgehen kann, aber was er da auf die Leinwand gebracht hat kann sicj sehen lassen. Klare 10 / 10
> 
> Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk



Ja, den Film finde ich auch ziemlich grandios!


----------



## Jimiblu (19. März 2017)

Sieben 
7/7


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

Herr der Diebe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

Kick Ass


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

Scharfe Kurven für Madame


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

Wallace & Gromit " Die Techno - Hose "


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

Antikörper


----------



## Cleriker (20. März 2017)

96 hours - Taken 3  der bekommt 6/10 Punkten. Ich fand fast jede Situation vorhersehbar und so richtig Mann gegen Mann Action gab's auch nicht viel.

btw:
Sorry wenn das seltsam klingt, aber ich frage mich das schon lange:
Ihr scheint echt viel Zeit zum Filme gucken zu haben, wie geht das? Ich beneide euch manchmal echt. Ihr seid doch hier im Forum auch wegen Hardware, also habt ihr dieses Hobby auch noch. Dann noch Alltag... Ich weiß echt nicht wie ihr das schafft. Ich hab immer das Gefühl mein Tag hat viel zu wenig Stunden, weil ich kaum Zeit für sowas wie Filme gucken habe. Habt ihr finanziell ausgesorgt und könnt einfach liegen bleiben? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

> 96 hours - Taken 3  der bekommt 6/10 Punkten. Ich fand fast jede  Situation vorhersehbar und so richtig Mann gegen Mann Action gab's auch  nicht viel.


Schafft leider nicht jeder Film es weiter zu steigern mit den Fortsetzungen.

Die Schlussmacher 8 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

Hard Target 2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

Hard Luck 7 / 10


----------



## T'PAU (21. März 2017)

Kung Fu Panda 3  7/10

Eigentlich ganz witzig, aber "FSK 0"? No way!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

Payoff " Die Abrechnung " 7 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

Jason X


----------



## MfDoom (22. März 2017)

Erste folge Black Mirror, Staffel 3 
Wer die serie nicht kennt sollte sie sich unbedingt reinziehen, gibt es selten das sich serien so pro staffel steigern können.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (22. März 2017)

Shutter

5/10

komplett durchschnittlicher Horrorfilm


----------



## orca113 (22. März 2017)

Kein Ort ohne dich

Kein Ort ohne dich – Wikipedia

5/10 naja, eigentlich nicht mein Genre aber habe ihn mir mit der Freundin angesehen. Gebe 5 von 10 weil ich eigentlich die Schauspieler recht cool fand. Scott Eastwood macht nen guten Job und Britt Robertson ebenfalls. Hätte dem Film mehr gegeben aber mich hat das andere "Paar" welches eine Rolle parallel in diesem Film spiel echt genervt. Unnötig. Ansonsten gibt es schlimmere "Kitschfilme". War ok.


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. März 2017)

Die Schöne und das Biest (2017)

Wer mit Disney nicht klar kommt, sollte dem Kino natürlich fern bleiben. Er ist ausreichend anders als das Original ohne dabei zu viel dazu zu dichten (im Original wurde ja auch einiges von der Geschichte weggelassen). Es wird natürlich viel gesungen, man könnte den Streifen stellenweise schon als verfilmtes Musical werten. Dabei sind die original Songs stellenweise überarbeitet, an die neuen muss man sich sicher erst gewöhnen - passend waren sie allemal. Die Performance der Gesangsszenen ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, das hat Disney einfach drauf.
Die Charaktere haben mittlerweile mehr Tiefe und so manche nette Hintergrundgeschichte, es kommt keiner wirklich zu kurz. Emma Watson spielt einfach fantastisch, das Biest wird nach wie vor mit fortschreitender Geschichte sympathischer, die Angestellten im Schloss sind liebenswert und gut getroffen, einzig Gaston ist womöglich fast zu sympathisch aber auch super besetzt. Die Animationen sind zum Großteil state-of-the-art. Natürlich gibt es das ein oder andere Manko, ich möchte aber hier nicht spoilern - für mich waren es Kleinigkeiten. Die einleitende Erzählung in die Geschichte fand ich beim Original schöner und das original "Sei hier Gast" konnte nicht getoppt werden, ist in meinen Augen aber auch unmöglich.

Ich war doch sehr skeptisch, liegt womöglich auch daran, dass ich das Original einfach liebe - es ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme. Die Umsetzung ist fantastisch, ein paar Abstriche hier und dort und ich komme auf 8,5/10.


----------



## Rolk (22. März 2017)

Der Admiral

5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

Hobo with a Shotgun


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

Top Gun aber zieht keinen Hering mehr vom Teller und hat Haare im Vergaser


----------



## Amon (23. März 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Top Gun aber zieht keinen Hering mehr vom Teller und hat Haare im Vergaser


"Spider, du stinkst." 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

Animal 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

Macabre


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

Sonnenallee 8 / 10 Ich liebe dieses sächsische Klischee der DDR


----------



## marcus022 (23. März 2017)

13 Hours

Filme die auf wahren Begebenheiten beruhen haben vielleicht immer eine besondere Atmosphäre. 
Der hier ist auch sehr mitfühlend gestaltet, was für Micheal Bay, jemand hier aus dem Thread erwähnte es vor einiger Zeit, schon ungewöhnlich ist.
Ich vergebe 5 Punkte. 

Sneakers - Die Lautlosen

Die alte Schule. Top besetzt mit Sidney Poitier, Robert Redford, Ben Kingsley und Dan Akroyd . Die Story etwas dünn aber der Humor kommt nicht zu kurz bei diesem Streifen. 

Sehr gute 5/7

PS: Stephen Tobolowsky. Den Namen kenne ich erst seit ein paar Minuten. Aber das Gesicht kenne ich seit eh und je. Den habe ich letztens auch schon wieder bei "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" gesehen. 
Ne Nebenrolle ja fast schon Gastrolle und das ist bei sämtlichen Filmen so. Wenn man sich dann aber mal seine Filmvita ansieht, schon beeindruckend. Sogar bei Memento war der dabei. Ja Kleinvieh macht auch Mist wie man so sagt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

The Girl next Door 6 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2017)

Seed – Zurück aus dem Jenseits


----------



## Captn (24. März 2017)

Bloodsport 8/10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

Der Fluch 6 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2017)

Dil Chahta Hai


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

Tokyo Powerman Uncut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2017)

Logan - The Wolverine


----------



## Sabine15 (27. März 2017)

Lion - Der lange Weg nach Hause 
Moonlight 
Super Filmen!!!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2017)

Sleepless - Eine tödliche Nacht


----------



## orca113 (27. März 2017)

Triple xXx - Die Rückkehr des Xander Cage

5/10

Naja, bis auf einige gute Actionscenen (die aber schon grenzwertig zum Trash sind) wird dieser Triple XXX seinem Vorgänger (Teil 1) in keiner Weise gerecht. Der misslungene (wie ich finde) Teil 2 ist fast noch einen Ticken besser.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Naja, bis auf einige gute Actionscenen (die aber schon grenzwertig zum Trash sind) wird dieser Triple XXX seinem Vorgänger (Teil 1) in keiner Weise gerecht. Der misslungene (wie ich finde) Teil 2 ist fast noch einen Ticken besser.



Ich fand den Cameo Auftritt von Ice Cube am Besten.


----------



## T'PAU (27. März 2017)

Eye in the Sky 6/10

Als Folge von "24" mag das noch durchgehen, als Film fehlt irgendwie _etwas_. 
Die Thematik ist aber durchaus interessant und regt zum nachdenken an.


----------



## orca113 (28. März 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fand den Cameo Auftritt von Ice Cube am Besten.



Das stimmt, der hat mir auch nen guten Lacher abgerungen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2017)

Freibeuter der Meere


----------



## marcus022 (28. März 2017)

Arlington Road

Eigentlich ne gute Story und gut besetzt durch Jeff Bridges aber die Umsetzung ist eher zweitklassig.

4+ / 7


----------



## -Chefkoch- (28. März 2017)

Sons of Anarchy Season 5

Qualität ist weiterhin sehr hoch, kommt aber nicht an Season 4 dran.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2017)

The Blacklist Staffel 3


----------



## goldtinsel (29. März 2017)

Den besten James Bond aller Zeiten: "James Bond jagt Dr. No"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2017)

Nur für Offiziere


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. März 2017)

Logan - 6/10 - Stinklangweiliger Plot (die letzten Mutanten werden verfolgt und fliehen - thats it), hin und wieder nette Kampfsequenzen mit expliziter Gewaltdarstellung. Die Kinder nerven und die Charaktere, die man eigentlich mag, sind alle abgefuckt ohne Ende

Ghost in the Shell - 7/10 - war interessant und entzieht sich irgendwie einer meiner üblichen Bewertungen... zumindest fällts mir sehr schwer. CGI sah teils richtig mies aus, z.B. bei der Darstellung der Städte. Dann wiederrum bei den Personen und Effekten ganz cool. Schauspieler waren okay, Hauptcharakter natürlich nett anzusehen im Ganzkörperspandex ^^ Setting, Story, Tempo... alles irgendwie ungwöhnlich/anders, aber eher im positivem Sinne. Kann man sich schon anschauen, obwohl er mich jetzt nicht mitgerissen, begeistert oder gefesselt hat


----------



## marcus022 (31. März 2017)

Arrival 2016 

Keine Bewertung dieses Mal


@ Invisible hast du dich vielleicht im Nummernblock vertan bei Logan und wolltest eigentlich 3/10 eingeben ?


----------



## zay (31. März 2017)

Rogue One


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2017)

The Visit


----------



## Tilfred (31. März 2017)

Logan

Lieblos heruntergenudelter B/C Film mit noch A Darstellern. Keine Empfehlung.


Sie nannten ihn Jeeg Robot 

So geht B Movie. Sogar mit schauspielerischen Highlights. Empfehlung


Resident Evil 6

Naja, 0815, kann ich mir anschauen, muß ich aber nicht. Keine Empfehlung.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (31. März 2017)

Erstaunlich, wie bei Logan die Meinungen auseinandergehen.


----------



## Amon (31. März 2017)

Ich habe mir ein paar Klassiker angesehen.

Die unendliche Geschichte
Momo
Stadt der verlorenen Kinder

Alle drei 10/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. März 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Arrival 2016
> Keine Bewertung dieses Mal
> @ Invisible hast du dich vielleicht im Nummernblock vertan bei Logan und wolltest eigentlich 3/10 eingeben ?



Arrival fand ich spitze! Allerdings kann man ihn nur einmal schauen. Beim zweiten Mal ist die Neugier und Spannung komplett raus und der Film damit dann relativ langweilig. Bild und ganz besonders Ton sind hier wirklich sehr ordentlich.

Zu Logan: Nach meinem Statement müsste man eine niedrigere Wertung vermuten, verstehe ich. Handwerklich ist er allerdings bis auf den Plot gut "gebaut" und dadurch kann man ihn schauen, ohne den Impuls zu verspüren, aus dem Kino rennen zu wollen. Ja, ich könnte sogar nachvollziehen, dass man sich von dem Drama emotional berühren lassen kann, wenn man den Charakter nun schon diverse Filme über gut fand... Für eine 3/10 muss in meinem persönlichen Bewertungssystem daher mehr schief gehen als nur ein langweiliger Plot. Eine 5/10 hätte ich ihm sicherlich auch geben können.. Aber das ist dann irgendwo Haarspalterei.
Fakt ist: Eine 8,5 auf IMDB, die er aktuell hat, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 33% aller Voter geben 10/10 Punkten... das sieht schon extrem undifferenziert/gefaket/doof aus... aber wer weiß, wie viele China Voter solche großen Blockbuster Filme inzwischen einkaufen...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (31. März 2017)

Ich habe dem 10/10 gegeben und kenne auch einige andere Leute, die ihn super fanden. Wo liegen die Listen, in denen ich mich als chinesischer Rezensionen Fälscher eintragen kann?


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2017)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Wo liegen die Listen, in denen ich mich als chinesischer Rezensionen Fälscher eintragen kann?



Die liegen hinter dem Beutel mit dem Adamantium. 
Musst aber vorher noch den Karton mit dem Unobtanium beiseite schieben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2017)

Gallows - Jede Schule hat ein Geheimnis


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. April 2017)

Black Mass

7/10

Johnny Depp kann auch noch normale Rollen spielen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2017)

Urban Justice, Driven to Kill und der Schützengraben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2017)

Triple 9


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2017)

Die Aufschneider 8 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

Kung Fu Killer


----------



## marcus022 (2. April 2017)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Eine 8,5 auf IMDB, die er aktuell hat, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Ich nutze imdb gelegentlich auch. Zu Logan kann ich ja nichts sagen aber Ausreißer gibt es dort auch für meinem Geschmack. Mad Max Fury Road z.B: 8,1 Für mich einer der schlechtesten Filme. 

Naja um mir von Logan ein Bild zu machen müsste ich erstmal "Weg des Kriegers" schauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2017)

The Foreigner und Black Dawn


----------



## type_o (2. April 2017)

*XXx 3: Die Rückkehr Des Xander Cage *5/10 

Und wenn es stimmt, was Neymar Jr. am Ende sagt, müssen wir uns wohl noch einen Teil XXX ansehen!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. April 2017)

Gestern Ostfriesenkiller 6/10
War ganz nett, teilweise aber recht nichtssagender Schnitt. Schön aber war dass ich einige Drehorte kannte


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

Deepwater Horizon


----------



## Gast20170724 (2. April 2017)

Angefangen, aber nicht zu Ende geguckt:
PULS

Fast alle Menschen werden zu Zombies, da über das Mobilfunknetz seltsame Signale gesendet werden. In meinen Augen eine gute Gelegenheit, um sich den Sonntagabend zu versauen.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. April 2017)

Die Pinguine aus Madascar Der Film 6/10 Hat mich zwar gut unterhalten aber irgendwie hat es nicht richtig klick gemacht


----------



## Dustin91 (3. April 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Angefangen, aber nicht zu Ende geguckt:
> PULS
> 
> Fast alle Menschen werden zu Zombies, da über das Mobilfunknetz seltsame Signale gesendet werden. In meinen Augen eine gute Gelegenheit, um sich den Sonntagabend zu versauen.



Das Buch war noch schlimmer, glaub mir 
Die letzten 50 Seiten hatte ich ständig Lust, das Buch aus dem Fenster zu werfen,  so schlecht war das


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

Der kleine Scheisser 8 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

Flash Point – Dou fo sin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

The Time Machine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

31 - A Rob Zombie Film


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

SWEAT


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

The Horde - Die Jagd hat begonnen


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2017)

type_o schrieb:


> *XXx 3: Die Rückkehr Des Xander Cage *5/10
> 
> Und wenn es stimmt, was Neymar Jr. am Ende sagt, müssen wir uns wohl noch einen Teil XXX ansehen!



Dann aber wieder mit Ice Cube.


----------



## Amon (3. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann aber wieder mit Ice Cube.


Bitte nicht!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

Lucifer Staffel 1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

Hostel


----------



## Gast20170724 (4. April 2017)

Die ersten 10 Folgen von Hannibal. Man muss schließlich wissen, was Bryan Fuller vor Star Trek: Discovery getrieben hat.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (4. April 2017)

Need for Speed... Hab aber nach ner Stunde abgeschaltet, ich konnte diese unfassbar schlechten Figuren nicht mehr aushalten. Den letzten Film den ich komplett gesehen habe war Ted2, den fand ich echt unterhaltsam^^ Würde von mir 8/10 bekommen.


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2017)

Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Die ersten 10 Folgen von Hannibal. Man muss schließlich wissen, was Bryan Fuller vor Star Trek: Discovery getrieben hat.


Er hat DS9 und Voyager mitgeschrieben.

@T: The Walking Dead, Staffel 6

Wenigstens nicht mehr ganz so inhaltsleer und unglaubwürdig, wie die 5. Staffel, aber immernoch mit mächtig Steigerungspotential. Ich hoffe inständig, dass Jeffrey Dean Morgan die Serie in Staffel 7 rettet, auch mit fehlbesetztem deutschen Synchronsprecher.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

Freibeuter der Meere


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> @T: The Walking Dead, Staffel 6
> 
> Wenigstens nicht mehr ganz so inhaltsleer und unglaubwürdig, wie die 5. Staffel, aber immernoch mit mächtig Steigerungspotential. Ich hoffe inständig, dass Jeffrey Dean Morgan die Serie in Staffel 7 rettet, auch mit fehlbesetztem deutschen Synchronsprecher.



Die 7. Staffel war das absolut langweiligste, was ich bisher von denen gesehen habe.
Meine Fresse. Da passierte ja gar nichts.
So ganz ohne Spoiler. 

Und Jeffrey Dean Morgan ist auch noch in der 8. Staffel dabei.


----------



## Amon (4. April 2017)

Ich quäle mich gerade auch durch die 7. Staffel. Also echt mal...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

Das weisse Haus sieht Schwarz


----------



## Gast20170724 (4. April 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das weisse Haus sieht Schwarz



Wie, also Nachrichten über Donald Trump...?


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die 7. Staffel war das absolut langweiligste, was ich bisher von denen gesehen habe.
> Meine Fresse. Da passierte ja gar nichts.
> So ganz ohne Spoiler.
> Und Jeffrey Dean Morgan ist auch noch in der 8. Staffel dabei.


Also in den Comics ist Negan der mit Abstand beste Bösewicht der ganzen Serie - gegen den ist der Governor mal echt 'ne Flasche.
JD Morgan ist die beste Besetzung für die Rolle, hatte eigentlich schon wieder Hoffnung für die Serie versprüht, als ich gehört hatte, dass er den spielen soll. Wenn er nur anständig umgesetzt wird und ordentlich Screentime bekommt...


----------



## teachmeluv (4. April 2017)

Ich habe mir mit Frau "Kubo - der tapfere Samurai" angesehen. 8/10 Punkten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

Dont Speak - Sag kein Wort!


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich quäle mich gerade auch durch die 7. Staffel. Also echt mal...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Ich hab vorhin die letzte Folge der Staffel gesehen.
Der Tiger ist super. 
Ich hoffe auf die 8. Staffel. Der Krieg wird dann wohl endlich losgehen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also in den Comics ist Negan der mit Abstand beste Bösewicht der ganzen Serie - gegen den ist der Governor mal echt 'ne Flasche.
> JD Morgan ist die beste Besetzung für die Rolle, hatte eigentlich schon wieder Hoffnung für die Serie versprüht, als ich gehört hatte, dass er den spielen soll. Wenn er nur anständig umgesetzt wird und ordentlich Screentime bekommt...



Ja, keine Frage, Negan ist super. Ein echtes Arschloch. 
Aber die Staffel kommt einfach nicht in Fahrt. Ständig wird hier und da geschwafelt und alles verlangsamt. 
Teilweise bin ich da echt eingeschlafen und hab auch mal vorgespult. 
In der 8. Staffel ist er ja wieder dabei und dann sollte auch mal wieder was passieren. Also abwarten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

Schräge Bettgesellen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

Silent Hill: Revelation


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

Timeline


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

Street Kings


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

Im Fadenkreuz


----------



## LastManStanding (5. April 2017)

Matrix Killer und Bakterius, ... also ihr müsst ja den ganzen Tag Musik hören Filme Gucken und so weiter. 
Endweder habt ihr ein ganz endspanntes Leben mit viiiiel Zeit oder oder ihr versuch durch Absoluten Mega Spam eure Beitragszahl zu steigern.


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Matrix Killer und Bakterius, ... also ihr müsst ja den ganzen Tag Musik hören Filme Gucken und so weiter.
> Endweder habt ihr ein ganz endspanntes Leben mit viiiiel Zeit oder oder ihr versuch durch Absoluten Mega Spam eure Beitragszahl zu steigern.


Da bist du nicht der erste, der sich da wundert - hat man schon mal angesprochen, hinterher gab's aber mächtig Stunk.


----------



## gnark (5. April 2017)

Godzilla


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der erste, der sich da wundert - hat man schon mal angesprochen, hinterher gab's aber mächtig Stunk.



Von meiner Seite aus gab es keinen Stunk, daher weiß ich nicht was du damit meinst 



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Matrix Killer und Bakterius, ... also ihr  müsst ja den ganzen Tag Musik hören Filme Gucken und so weiter.
> Endweder habt ihr ein ganz endspanntes Leben mit viiiiel Zeit oder oder  ihr versuch durch Absoluten Mega Spam eure Beitragszahl zu steigern.



Da ich mein eigener Chef bin und mir die Zeit einteilen kann, verstehe ich dein Problem nicht.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. April 2017)

Es ist so...Als wenn du dich mit jemand´ unterhälst, dann kommt einer Springt vor dir rum, und ruft "Hallo, Hallo, Hallo, Ha...


MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Da ich mein eigener Chef bin und mir die Zeit einteilen kann, verstehe ich dein Problem nicht.



Ja das ist ja nett für dich.

Wieder mal 12 Monkeys gesehen.
Guter Film 7/10 "Aber"
Geschichtsansatz gut- ausführung etwas ohne Pepp. 
Und der Ton-Meister war sich nich´ Nüchtern. Oder hatte noch nen´Kater.
Gute Rolle für Brad aber Bruce kam nicht so recht in sein Spiel rein-Aber dennoch gut Geschauspielt.
Allerdings die Doktoren in der dort "Echtzeit" also wo er los geschickt wird in die Vergangenheit, sind etwas Affig^^ Dargestellt. Man merkt schon es soll absicht sein, aber wirkt dennoch Überladen.


----------



## Zybba (5. April 2017)

Ich finds gut, dass Leute sich so rege beteiligen. Das hält das Forum am leben.
Um Spam gehts wohl eher nicht, da gibts ja doch deutlich geeignetere Threads...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. April 2017)

Spamen geht im PCGH eh nicht. Im Hardwareluxx geht das deutlich besser


----------



## Zybba (5. April 2017)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Spamen geht im PCGH eh nicht. Im Hardwareluxx geht das deutlich besser


Man kann doch einfach im Tauziehen Thread abhängen. ^^
HWLuxx ist ingesamt aber extremer, das stimmt.



Spoiler



YES! Wieder zwei neue Beiträge!!


----------



## Cleriker (5. April 2017)

Solche Fragen sind ja auch teilweise einfach nur Interesse. Auf die Idee dass jemand einfach nicht mehr für sein Geld arbeiten muss kommt man ja schnell. Damit aber eben auch die Verwunderung darüber, dass wenn dem so sein sollte, er doch sicherlich mehr mit seiner Zeit anzufangen weiß als den ganzen Tag in die Glotze zu schauen. Jedenfalls wäre das mein Gedanke dazu.

@gnark
Welchen? Ich glaube ich schau mir heute Abend auch nochmal den aktuellsten an. An die MUTOs hab ich mich zwar bisher nicht so recht gewöhnen können, aber dafür ist Godzilla ganz gut geraten (im Gegensatz zu Emmerichs Versuch) und der Ton ist echt gut.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Matrix Killer und Bakterius, ... also ihr müsst ja den ganzen Tag Musik hören Filme Gucken und so weiter.
> Endweder habt ihr ein ganz endspanntes Leben mit viiiiel Zeit oder oder ihr versuch durch Absoluten Mega Spam eure Beitragszahl zu steigern.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der erste, der sich da wundert - hat man schon mal angesprochen, hinterher gab's aber mächtig Stunk.


Es gibt doch einen Melde Button und vielleicht gibt es ja eine Sperre für mich wegen Spam oder was auch immer


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. April 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Man kann doch einfach im Tauziehen Thread abhängen. ^^



Dass ist der Thread den ich am meisten hasse und nur mitmache, wenn ich will dass er schnell vorbei geht  
@t 
Gestern hab ich Mein Name ist Earl fertig geschaut. Prinzipiell sehr nett, aber auch ziemlich dümmlich. Die letzte Staffel wurde dann spannend und hatte weniger mit dem Sinn der Serie zu tun als mit dem Aufbau des Universums um Camden County ^^ insgesamt 6.5/10
Frage: werden die Beiträge in diesem Forum eigentlich zum Counter gerechnet?


----------



## Zybba (5. April 2017)

Mein Name ist Earl fand ich brilliant, aber irgendwann traten dennoch Ermüdungserscheinungen auf... ^^
Ich mag diese "einfache Weltanschauung" der Protagonisten. Dadurch haben die Staffeln für mich wenige negative Momente.
Irgendwie ist es einfach eine Feel Good Serie.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. April 2017)

Hm. Was habe ich zuletzt gesehen.

Ab letztem Wochenende:

-Den Tatort von Sonntag
-The Girl on  the Train
-Phantastische Tierwesen
-Big Little Lies Ep. 4-7
-Suits Ep. 3+4
-Laim und die Zeichen des Todes
-Der gleiche Himmel 1-3
-Becks letzter Sommer

*Sarkasmus*
Oh Mann, so viel gesehen. Ich muss wohl zu viel Zeit haben. Und das habe ich auch noch hier in dem dazu passenden Thread gepostet. Sorry für den Spam...


----------



## Cook2211 (5. April 2017)

Was juckt es dich wie viele Filme die beiden schauen? Ist doch ihre Sache.
Und dieser Thread ist dazu da anderen Usern mitzuteilen welche Filme man geschaut hat. Ergo sind die Beiträge des Doc und von Matrix auch kein Spam was deine Kritik wiederum vollkommen sinnlos macht.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es sich nicht gehört, Dinge aus einer PN hier nach außen zu tragen.


----------



## Zybba (5. April 2017)

Die Kritik ist für mich z.B. absolut nicht nachvollziehbar.
Da wundert man sich schon über die Gründe.


----------



## Cleriker (5. April 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Was habe ich zuletzt gesehen.
> 
> Ab letztem Wochenende:
> 
> ...



1. Du kannst ja echt bissig sein.
2. Du bist ja in so einer Situation und demnach passt es doch.

Als ich damals noch so viel unterwegs war, hatte ich eine Cinemaxx Gold card und war täglich in den aktuellsten Filmen. Wenn mich da einer gefragt hat wie das sein kann, hab ich einfach geantwortet, statt schnippisch zu reagieren, auch wenn ich geahnt hab dass die Person mich für einen Raubkopierer gehalten hat.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2017)

Leute, ich sagte doch das gibt noch Stunk.

Und wenn das so weiter geht, kommt noch ein Mod dazu.


----------



## Cleriker (5. April 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Die Kritik ist für mich z.B. absolut nicht nachvollziehbar.
> Da wundert man sich schon über die Gründe.


Naja und für mich ist nicht nachvollziehbar warum man es schafft Titel zu posten, aber nicht wie man sie fand. Ich mein, aus welchem Grund hat man sich Film X angeschaut? Vielleicht weil irgendwas daran besonders toll fand, oder erwartet hat. Wenn man nicht jedes mal wirklichen Text posten mag, kann man das dann mit der Wertung in Zahlen. 

Von mir aus, kann man aber einfach die Diskussion wieder in der Vergangenheit versenken und normal weitermachen (am besten mit Wertung).

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tilfred (5. April 2017)

Ist eine Serie aber ich bin nicht davon weggekommen

Stan Lee's Lucky Man. Empfehlung


----------



## marcus022 (6. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja und für mich ist nicht nachvollziehbar warum man es schafft Titel zu posten, aber nicht wie man sie fand.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Wurde ja mal vor vielen vielen Seiten kurz drüber diskutiert wie ihr euch sicher erinnert. Ich fand mich damit ab und es war okay. 
Fairerweise kann man aber sagen das sich hier niemand zu schade ist über Filme zu "sprechen" die er/sie ohne zu bewerten aufgeschrieben hat. Wenn man denn fragt.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Von mir aus, kann man aber einfach die Diskussion wieder in der Vergangenheit versenken und normal weitermachen






Cleriker schrieb:


> (am besten mit Wertung).


Wir wollen es nicht gleich übertreiben


----------



## Dustin91 (6. April 2017)

Outbreak - Lautlose Killer. Lief letztens im TV.
Würde sagen 9/10. Echt ein solider spannender Film, welcher zum Glück 



Spoiler



...die Menschen, die an dem Virus erkranken, nicht zu Zombies werden lässt.[\SPOILER]

Dustin Hoffman ist ein klasse Schauspieler und auch sonst ist die Besetzung ziemlich gut.
Ist zwar etwas drastischer als Contagion, aber dennoch im Rahmen und keine Over the top-Action.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2017)

So heute etwas gearbeitet und nur 1 Film angeschaut 

100 Streets 7/10


----------



## LastManStanding (6. April 2017)

Prometheus
1/10 wenn überhaupt...
 ich kanns gar nicht sagen obe die schlechte Schauspielerische Leistung war oder diese fehlende Intelligenz. gepart mit der Schlechten Szenerie.
Letzte Woche gekauft. Gestern geschaut" bis zur hälfte". Heute Morgen auf Arbeit verschenkt.
Grottenschlecht. sorry an die Alien/Predator Fans


----------



## Cleriker (7. April 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> So heute etwas gearbeitet und nur 1 Film angeschaut
> 
> 100 Streets 7/10


Der hat gesessen! 

Bei mir gab's gestern Iron Man auf BD und ich sage mal 9/10
Ton super, Effekte ebenso, Humor, Action... alles drin. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cook2211 (7. April 2017)

Charité Ep. 4.
Ich stehe auf Historien Dramen. Und Charité enttäuscht in dieser Hinsicht nicht. Deswegen (und wegen Emilia Schüle   ) gibt es von mir 8/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (7. April 2017)

Sons of Anarchy Season Six

Was für ein heftiges Ende


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2017)

Phantastische Tierwesen und wo sie zu finden sind 8/10

Mir hat der Film sehr gut gefallen, bis auf den Schauspieler Colin Farrell ( mag den nicht )


----------



## marcus022 (7. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Bei mir gab's gestern Iron Man auf BD und ich sage mal 9/10


Jetzt muss ich dich schon wieder zitieren weil ich habe auch den auch geschaut und vergebe, ähnlich wie du, 6/7


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2017)

Ich hab später noch in This ain't Avatar XXX reingeschaut... 2/10 höchstens. Also bei solchen Filmen hat man ja schon wenig Anspruch, aber selbst dafür waren die Darsteller mies. Wirklich nicht sehenswert. Wenn man das mit den Private Filmen vergleicht, merkt man wie billig Hustler ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Chefkoch- (8. April 2017)

Dodgeball

Herrlich schräge Komödie, die dank der Lance Armstrong Szene noch lustiger ist als vorher 

8/10


----------



## D0pefish (8. April 2017)

der letzte gute war The Arrival
heftige Snd-Efx 
das Ende muss man sich aber selbst zusammenreimen - schon sehr schräg, besonders unnüchtern


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. April 2017)

Bounty Killer, seltsame story, hätte man teils breiter erzählen müssen, ...teils wurden Dinge breitgetreten...

Ich weiß nicht ganz.

6/10?


----------



## LastManStanding (8. April 2017)

a Serious Man
6/10
Der Film hat nicht wirklich viel zu bieten. 
Aber wohl einer Menge von Momenten, wo man sich wünscht der Protagonist zu sein und einfach nur *Durch-zu-drehen*.
Wie kann man nur so Rückratlos sein.
Warum der Film aber sehenwert ist, ist die u.a. Geschichte selbst. Man kann sich gut rein denken mitfühlen.
Schlicht und ergreifend: Absolut Autentisch und Überzeugen gespielt


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> a Serious Man
> 6/10
> Der Film hat nicht wirklich viel zu bieten.
> Aber wohl einer Menge von Moment, wo man sich wünscht der Protagonist zu sein und einfach nur Durch zu drehen.
> Wie kann man nur so Rückratlos sein.


Das ist ja genau die Pointe von dem Film, man weiß nie mit Sicherheit, was als nächstes kommt - dreht er jetzt durch oder nicht, ist das jetzt passiert oder doch ein Tagtraum...
Und Amy Landecker...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2017)

The Whole Truth - Lügenspiel 9/10


----------



## T'PAU (8. April 2017)

D0pefish schrieb:


> der letzte gute war The Arrival
> heftige Snd-Efx
> das Ende muss man sich aber selbst zusammenreimen - schon sehr schräg, besonders unnüchtern



Meinst du Arrival (mit Jeremy Renner) oder *The* Arrival (mit Charlie Sheen)? Denke mal ersterer.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2017)

Die vier Federn 8/10


----------



## nexx (8. April 2017)

Gerade eben: A street cat named Bob

8/10, schöne Geschichte, ernstes Thema.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2017)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Meinst du Arrival (mit Jeremy Renner) oder *The* Arrival (mit Charlie Sheen)? Denke mal ersterer.



Der mit Charlie Sheen ist aber auch sehr gut.


----------



## marcus022 (9. April 2017)

nexx1 schrieb:


> Gerade eben: A street cat named Bob
> 
> 8/10, schöne Geschichte, ernstes Thema.


Deutscher Titel übrigens "Bob, der Streuner"

Operation Walküre 6/7

Am besten gefallen haben mir Terence Stamp, einen Generaloberst im Ruhestand, Bill Nighy als Friedrich Olbrecht (General der Infanterie), Thomas Kretschmann als Major Remer und natürlich, aber der steht wahrscheinlich immer auf der Liste der Besten, Tom Wilkinson als Generaloberst Fromm. Durch die Bank, Weltklasse.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2017)

My Father, Die 6/10


----------



## Gamer090 (9. April 2017)

Scorpion King 8/10 

Hat mich gut unterhalten auch wenn ich den Film schon mehrmals gesehen habe, immer wieder gut


----------



## Amon (9. April 2017)

Gestern mal wieder Akira. 10/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dPbvulkan (9. April 2017)

Die Purpurnen Flüsse 7/10


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2017)

dPbvulkan schrieb:


> Die Purpurnen Flüsse 7/10



Einer meiner alltime Favorites!!!

Bei mir war es vorgestern Pitch Perfect 2 (eigentlich nich meine Genre aber was tut man nicht alles für die Frauen...) bin gut unterhalten wurden also lasse ich mal ne 6,5/10 springen. Musik war gut, man konnte das ein oder andere mal gut lachen und die Mädels sahen nett aus  Schauspielerisch ok alles.

Gestern The Body 7,5/10 hat mir richtig gut gefallen, stellenweise war es sehr langatmig bzw Spannungsbögen wurden gezogen aber am Ende kam nichts dolles. Die Idee des Films war schon gut und man ist einfach neugierig wie die Sache wohl ausgeht. Schauspielerisch ziemlich gut und atmosphärisch echt klasse. Für "nicht Hollywood" schon richtig internationales Potential.  Ansonsten sage ich nur "Mindfuck"


----------



## CraftTimes (10. April 2017)

Gestern Hooligans und Undisputed 3


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2017)

50/50 – Freunde fürs (Über)Leben 5/10


----------



## Cook2211 (10. April 2017)

Kein Film, sondern eine Serie:

Tote Mädchen lügen nicht (13 Reasons Why)

Eine Netflix Original Serie.
Der Selbstmord einer Schülerin schockt eine Highschool. Sie hinterlässt 13 Kassetten auf denen sie Gründe für ihren Selbstmord nennt.
Eine spannende und erschütternde Serie die von mir 10/10 bekommt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. April 2017)

Gestern zufällig im TV, The Wanderes ... Kult!


----------



## NOQLEMIX (11. April 2017)

Ghost In The Shell 9/10

Obwohl es sicher viele kritische Meinungen zu jenem gibt, gerade im Bezug zum Anime von 1995, habe ich mich sehr gut unterhalten gefühlt. So gut, dass ich ihn mir sowohl in deutsch, als auch gestern nochmal in der englischen Originalversion angeschaut habe. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich den Film von 1995 nicht gesehen habe, bin also nicht mit Erwartungen an eine gute Anime Realverfilmung, sondern an einen Action-Cyberpunk-Film herangegangen.


----------



## Amon (11. April 2017)

Auf den bin ich gespannt obwohl ich echt skeptisch bin da ich den Anime natürlich kenne.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2017)

Drei Bruchpiloten in Paris


----------



## renate_lange (12. April 2017)

Logan.Dieser Film ist sehr gelungen. Gehört für mich zu den besten Superhelden Filmen. Die Schauspieler sind alle sehr gut in ihren Rollen, besonders Hugh Jackman kann mal seine gesamte Palette an Talent zeigen. Er hätte imo sogar eine Oscar Nominierung verdient.


----------



## Kusanar (13. April 2017)

Real
(Riaru: Kanzen naru kubinagaryû no hi (Japanischer Originatitel))

Sehr schräge Story, stellenweise ein wenig gruslig. Insgesamt sehr gut gemacht und sehr fesselnd. 9/10


----------



## Booman90 (13. April 2017)

Captain Fantasic. Sehr schöner Film mit komödiantischer Kritik an unserer heutigen Gesellschafft. 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2017)

The Visit 7/10


----------



## Desrupt0r (13. April 2017)

Werner Volles Rooääh!


----------



## NOQLEMIX (13. April 2017)

The Purge 5/10

Die Idee des Films gefiel mir prinzipiell sehr gut, die Umsetzung ist allerdings teils arg langweilig und die Handlung nicht immer wirklich logisch. Richtig überzeugen konnte er mich leider in keinem Belangen wirklich, extrem schlecht war er allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2017)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> The Purge 5/10
> 
> Die Idee des Films gefiel mir prinzipiell sehr gut, die Umsetzung ist allerdings teils arg langweilig und die Handlung nicht immer wirklich logisch. Richtig überzeugen konnte er mich leider in keinem Belangen wirklich, extrem schlecht war er allerdings auch nicht.



Ging mir ähnlich damit. Hingegen der 2. Teil hat mir recht gut gefallen. Eigentlich ne Idee sich den an den Feiertaggen nochmal reinzuziehen


----------



## NOQLEMIX (13. April 2017)

Teil 3 soll ja angeblich der beste sein, bin mir aber nach Teil 1 nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich mir die Blu-ray kaufen soll...


----------



## orca113 (13. April 2017)

Habe Teil 3 noch nie gesehen aber ich habe durchweg Gutes davon gehört. Teil 2 ist wesentlich besser als 1. Bei Teil 1 ist wie du schon sagst alleine die Idee recht cool und der Film lahmt stellenweise sehr. Durchweg mies ist er aber nicht. Einer der Filme wo man nachher sagt "war ok aber ich habe mehr erwartet".


----------



## Kaby-Lame (14. April 2017)

Hab zuletzt Interstellar via Netflix gesehen, der ist echt gut. Er ist zugegebenermaßen absurd und verwirrend, aber gut.


----------



## Cleriker (14. April 2017)

Gestern zufällig Green Lantern 5/10
Ich weiß gar nicht wie sehr ich mich fremdgeschämt habe. Allein die Szene mit dem Helikopter, bzw. wie er den anfängt kam mir so albern vor, dass ich erstmal angefangen habe mit dem Smartphone zu hantieren statt da wirklich hin zu schauen. Ein hotrod auf einer Carrerabahn die ewig hin und her und im Kreis fährt, während er überhaupt nicht langsamer wird und dann... bremst die Kiste am Ende auf fünf Metern!?! Bis zu dem Moment hat man sich noch eingeredet dass die Bahn So lang ist weil er lange zum bremsen braucht, aber mit der Szene war der Rest nur noch überflüssig. So geht das dann leider auch weiter. Diese übertriebene Klischee, amerikanische kleine Jungen Fantasien findet man doch nur albern. Das schlimmste aber ist, dass die zwischenmenschlichen Szenen mit der unfassbar hübschen Blake Lively ja gut sind. Beide spielen ihre Rolle ordentlich. Ausgerechnet die Superheldenszenen versetzen diesen Superheldenfilm einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten. Dann der Ton. Anfangs noch klar, kräftig und gut eingesetzt, wird im Verlauf zum Einheitsbrei ohne Nuancen, oder Raumgefühl. Man merkt dem Film an, dass schon das Drehbuch nicht rund lief. Da hätte man einfach mehr draus machen können. Wären die Schauspieler nicht eigentlich gut und sie so heiß, würde der Film von mir nur noch zwei von zehn Punkten bekommen. Einen für manche Effekte und einen für die ungewollte Komik.
Der Film hat 105 Millionen miese gemacht und der Regisseur stellt tatsächlich eine Trilogie in Aussicht?!

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (14. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Gestern zufällig Green Lantern 5/10
> Ich weiß gar nicht wie sehr ich mich fremdgeschämt habe. Allein die Szene mit dem Helikopter, bzw. wie er den anfängt kam mir so albern vor, dass ich erstmal angefangen habe mit dem Smartphone zu hantieren statt da wirklich hin zu schauen. Ein hotrod auf einer Carrerabahn die ewig hin und her und im Kreis fährt, während er überhaupt nicht langsamer wird und dann... bremst die Kiste am Ende auf fünf Metern!?! Bis zu dem Moment hat man sich noch eingeredet dass die Bahn So lang ist weil er lange zum bremsen braucht, aber mit der Szene war der Rest nur noch überflüssig. So geht das dann leider auch weiter. Diese übertriebene Klischee, amerikanische kleine Jungen Fantasien findet man doch nur albern. Das schlimmste aber ist, dass die zwischenmenschlichen Szenen mit der unfassbar hübschen Blake Lively ja gut sind. Beide spielen ihre Rolle ordentlich. Ausgerechnet die Superheldenszenen versetzen diesen Superheldenfilm einen Tritt in den Allerwertesten. Dann der Ton. Anfangs noch klar, kräftig und gut eingesetzt, wird im Verlauf zum Einheitsbrei ohne Nuancen, oder Raumgefühl. Man merkt dem Film an, dass schon das Drehbuch nicht rund lief. Da hätte man einfach mehr draus machen können. Wären die Schauspieler nicht eigentlich gut und sie so heiß, würde der Film von mir nur noch zwei von zehn Punkten bekommen. Einen für manche Effekte und einen für die ungewollte Komik.
> Der Film hat 105 Millionen miese gemacht und der Regisseur stellt tatsächlich eine Trilogie in Aussicht?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Ungefähr so fiel auch mein Urteil nur das ich den Film so schlecht fand das ich nach 40 Minuten ausgemacht habe. Leider ist es inzwischen genau so wie du sagst mit Superheldenfilmen (mit den meisten, nicht mit allen): kleine Jungen phantasien...

Gestern (leider nur angefangen weil durch Notfall unterbrochen ) 

The Accountant

Alleine die ersten 25 Minuten haben mir schon gut gefallen. Werde berichten


----------



## marcus022 (14. April 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> (leider nur angefangen weil durch Notfall unterbrochen )


Ich hoffe nichts schlimmes. Alles Gute

L.A. Confidential 
Erstklassig besetzt mit sehr guter Story  7/7

Bank Job
Wie der Name schon verrät dreht es sich ja nur um einen Bankraub welcher aber exzellent verpackt und dementsprechend spannend erzählt ist. Wundert mich bei dem Regisseur aber nicht. Roger Donaldson. War auch schön für Getaway(1994), der Einsatz oder The November Man verantwortlich. 6/7


----------



## NOQLEMIX (14. April 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Bank Job
> Wie der Name schon verrät dreht es sich ja nur um einen Bankraub welcher aber exzellent verpackt und dementsprechend spannend erzählt ist. Wundert mich bei dem Regisseur aber nicht. Roger Donaldson. War auch schön für Getaway(1994), der Einsatz oder The November Man verantwortlich. 6/7



Habe ich auch schon zweimal gesehen, kann mich dem nur anschließen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2017)

Das Tier II


----------



## orca113 (15. April 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ungefähr so fiel auch mein Urteil nur das ich den Film so schlecht fand das ich nach 40 Minuten ausgemacht habe. Leider ist es inzwischen genau so wie du sagst mit Superheldenfilmen (mit den meisten, nicht mit allen): kleine Jungen phantasien...
> 
> Gestern (leider nur angefangen weil durch Notfall unterbrochen )
> 
> ...



Gestern The Accountant zuende geschaut 8,5/10.

Absolut geil. Geile Idee, geiler Film insgesamt. Ziehe 1,5 Punkte ab weil die Story so übel an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist... aber die Umsetzung um so besser. Super spannend und tolle Action und Wendepunkte.

@marcus002

Nein, meine Mutter hatte sich ausgesperrt und ich musste sie reinlassen. Bin hingefahren und bin noch etwas da geblieben


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2017)

Das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd 8/10 Hat mich schlagkräftig unterhalten  Meine Favoriten der beiden bleiben aber immer noch die Westernfilme.


----------



## Cleriker (15. April 2017)

1. Mein Name ist Nobody
2. Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja
3. Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle

So sieht mein Ranking aus, seit zweieinhalb Dekaden.


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. April 2017)

23 - Nichts ist so wie es scheint


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. April 2017)

Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels  der ist immer noch mit am besten, wobei auch der zweite von denen gut ist.
Mir fällt der Titel nur nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. April 2017)

Fast & Furious 8

Ein paar ziemlich unglaubwürdige Szenen gibt es, ansonsten aber durchaus sehenswert.



Spoiler



Vor allem die Szene, als das U-Boot durchs Eis bricht und alle anderen zehn Meter davor übers Eis mit den Autos davon fahren. Als ob solche Eisschollen grundsätzlich nur von hinten nach vorne wegbrechen - und bei einer Explosion mit einer Bombe bricht das Eis natürlich auch nicht zusammen


----------



## marcus022 (16. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> 2. Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja


Ist das der wo beide mit anderen Pokern und Terence beim mischen zum Grand-Misch-Master mutiert ?


----------



## -Chefkoch- (16. April 2017)

Godzilla

6/10


The other Guys

8/10

Will Ferrel ist einfach lustig


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> L.A. Confidential
> Erstklassig besetzt mit sehr guter Story  7/7



Wobei mir bis heute nicht klar ist, für was Kim Basinger den Oscar bekommen hat. 
Sie hatte da ja eher einen Cameo Auftritt anstatt Nebenrolle.


----------



## type_o (16. April 2017)

@ Zocker_Boy:  F&F8 hat für mich leider nix mehr mit dem Urspung der Reihe zu tun! Is eher ein Trible X-Film. 
Aber bekommt auch von mir 7/10. 

Sleepless: Eine Tödliche Nacht 8/10 ,gute Unterhaltung und bis zum Ende sehenswert!


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2017)

Naja, das fing ja mit Teil 5 an, dass man dem Realismus den Kampf angesagt hat. Ist aber auch so in den Interviews kommuniziert worden. Dass es aber so ausartet... hab ich auch nicht erwartet. Der aktuelle Teil ist der erste, den ich nicht in der Vorpremiere geschaut habe.





marcus022 schrieb:


> Ist das der wo beide mit anderen Pokern und Terence beim mischen zum Grand-Misch-Master mutiert ?


Ja, ist es. Besonders gut ist die Mimik Der beiden untereinander. Erst mischt ja der Berufszocker und man sieht wie Bud erstaunt und eingeschüchtert guckt. Dann gibt's eine andere Kameraperspektive in der man Joes Gesicht sieht und dass er in dem Moment erkennt, dass er seinen Bruder damit beeindruckend kann. Man hat solche Szenen immer wieder, wo einfach viel ohne Erklärung zwischen den beiden passiert, was aber irgendwie wenigen auffällt. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (16. April 2017)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> 23 - Nichts ist so wie es scheint




Jap, auch einer meiner Alltimefavorites

Gestern im Fernsehen Fast and the Furious (weiß nicht welcher)



> Naja, das fing ja mit Teil 5 an, dass man dem Realismus den Kampf angesagt hat. Ist aber auch so in den Interviews kommuniziert worden. Dass es aber so ausartet... hab ich auch nicht erwartet. Der aktuelle Teil ist der erste, den ich nicht in der Vorpremiere geschaut habe.



Bin er Meine das hat schon mit Teil 3 und 4 angefangen. Gebe aber dennoch allen Teilen über 6/10 wobei mir Teil 1 und 2 am besten gefallen haben.

Mir gefiel auch der erste mit The Rock gut weil ich Gina Carano scharf finde  Gina Carano – Wikipedia


----------



## marcus022 (16. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja, ist es. Besonders gut ist die Mimik Der beiden untereinander. Erst mischt ja der Berufszocker und man sieht wie Bud erstaunt und eingeschüchtert guckt. Dann gibt's eine andere Kameraperspektive in der man Joes Gesicht sieht und dass er in dem Moment erkennt, dass er seinen Bruder damit beeindruckend kann. Man hat solche Szenen immer wieder, wo einfach viel ohne Erklärung zwischen den beiden passiert, was aber irgendwie wenigen auffällt.


Einfach klasse diese ganze Szene in der Bar.


----------



## T'PAU (16. April 2017)

X-Men: Apocalypse 7/10

Recht sehenswert. Und endlich ein Wiedersehen mit einem meiner Lieblingscharaktere, den _Nightcrawler_.


----------



## azzih (16. April 2017)

Taboo: neue Serie bei Amazon Prime.  Wers noch nicht kennt gönnt euch. Lohnt sich wirklich, deutlich besser als 90% des Hollywoodschrotts der so im Kino läuft.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. April 2017)

Ist kein Film aber eine gute Doku, "Glaubensfrage Ernährung" 8/10 Meine Vermutung das die Hersteller mit den Beschreibungen und Werbungen gewisser Produkte nur lügen wurde bestätigt!  Deshalb kaufe ich das was mir schmeckt und nicht was die Hersteller als "Besonders Gesund" vermarkten. Besonders Schlimm sind Vegane oder Vegetarische Produkte die viel zu viele Inhaltsstoffe haben und wo die herkommen, das ist eine gute Frage.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, das fing ja mit Teil 5 an, dass man dem Realismus den Kampf angesagt hat. Ist aber auch so in den Interviews kommuniziert worden. Dass es aber so ausartet... hab ich auch nicht erwartet. Der aktuelle Teil ist der erste, den ich nicht in der Vorpremiere geschaut habe.



Ich muss nur an den 6. Teil denken, wo zum Schluss die Startbahn gefühlt 200km lang war.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Taboo: neue Serie bei Amazon Prime.  Wers noch nicht kennt gönnt euch. Lohnt sich wirklich, deutlich besser als 90% des Hollywoodschrotts der so im Kino läuft.


Auf jeden Fall sehenswert. Allerdings hatte ich bei manchen Szene das Gefühl dass da einfach nur aus Prinzip harte Bilder gewollt waren, ohne dass das im Sinnzusammenhang unbedingt nötig wäre.
Ähnlich dem "realistischen" Dauerbraun welches es zwischendurch in so viele Spiele geschafft hatte.


----------



## T'PAU (16. April 2017)

Fack Ju Göhte 2  6/10

Teils ganz witzig, oftmals ziemlich flach. Konnte dem ersten Teil auch schon nicht soviel abgewinnen.


----------



## clown44 (16. April 2017)

Die glorreichen Sieben 9/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (17. April 2017)

Needful Things 7/10

Max von Sydow war einfach die perfekte Besetzung für den Film


----------



## ForceOne (17. April 2017)

Die Schöne und das Biest... mit weniger Gesang wäre es besser zu ertragen, aber die Plus-Punkte bei der Freundin sind sicher!


----------



## MrSonii (17. April 2017)

Porco Rosso - endlich den Klassiker nachgeholt, sehr sehenswert.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. April 2017)

Tsumugi 6/10 Ein japanischer Porno, hab definitv schon bessere gesehen, hier gibt es vieles das ich von der Geschichte gar nicht verstanden habe. Das Pornos meistens keine gute Geschichte haben weiss ich, aber hier habe ich einfach viel zu viel nicht verstanden, es war mehr eine Reihe von Sexszenen als ein richtiger Film.

Buddy haut den Lukas 8/10 Soweit ich weiss war es der einzige Film in dem Bud Spencer mit einem Ausserirdischen spielte auch wenn er der Sherriff der Stadt war und damit als Polizist eine bekannte Rolle spielte, war das ganze nicht so typisch wie seine anderen Filme.


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Tsumugi 6/10 Ein japanischer Porno, hab definitv schon bessere gesehen, hier gibt es vieles das ich von der Geschichte gar nicht verstanden habe. Das Pornos meistens keine gute Geschichte haben weiss ich, aber hier habe ich einfach viel zu viel nicht verstanden, es war mehr eine Reihe von Sexszenen als ein richtiger Film.


1. Das haben Pornos in der Regel so an sich.
2. Es gibt gute und schlechte Pornos?


----------



## Gamer090 (17. April 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 1. Das haben Pornos in der Regel so an sich.
> 2. Es gibt gute und schlechte Pornos?



Wie ich schon sagte, Pornos haben in der Regel keine gute Geschichte aber hier kamen Rollen vor von manchen die einfach mal so auftauchen. Beispiel: Der eine ist Sänger und befreundet mit dem Lehrer (Hauptrolle) er hat nach seinem Auftritt Sex mit einer jungen Dame. 
Später tauchen beide wieder im Film auf, aber diesmal kommt es ganz anders, sie ist anscheinend seine Tochter  Der Typ hatte also Sex mit seiner eigenen Tochter?  Aber mehr wird im Film nicht verraten, am Schluss kapierst du einfach nicht wie das ganze hätte passieren können.

Und ja es gibt bessere Pornos  Für mich muss ein Film immer eine Geschichte haben sonst wird mir langweilig, wenn ich nur einen Haufen Sexsezenen sehen will dann kann ich gleich auf YouPorn gehen


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, Pornos haben in der Regel keine gute Geschichte aber hier kamen Rollen vor von manchen die einfach mal so auftauchen. Beispiel: Der eine ist Sänger und befreundet mit dem Lehrer (Hauptrolle) er hat nach seinem Auftritt Sex mit einer jungen Dame.
> Später tauchen beide wieder im Film auf, aber diesmal kommt es ganz anders, sie ist anscheinend seine Tochter  Der Typ hatte also Sex mit seiner eigenen Tochter?  Aber mehr wird im Film nicht verraten, am Schluss kapierst du einfach nicht wie das ganze hätte passieren können.


Also eine Porno-Parodie auf _Oldboy_, oder wie?


----------



## Gamer090 (17. April 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also eine Porno-Parodie auf _Oldboy_, oder wie?



Oldboy? Kenne ich nicht ehrlich gesagt, muss ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Oldboy? Kenne ich nicht ehrlich gesagt, muss ich mir mal anschauen.


Meisterwerk.

Aber das koreanische Original, nicht die amerikanische Neuverfilmung von 2013 mit Josh Brolin.


----------



## Jimiblu (17. April 2017)

Einer flog übers Kuckucksnest

Immer wieder schwer zu ertragen, obwohl der Film so grandios ist, vor allem Jack Nicholson. Ich arbeite seit einiger Zeit in einer geschlossenen Abteilung einer Psychiatrie für geistig behinderte Erwachsene - da sind teilweise Patienten, die haben Ähnliches und Schlimmeres in der Vergangenheit mitgemacht.


----------



## clown44 (17. April 2017)

Ghost in the Shell 7/10


----------



## Cleriker (17. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Buddy haut den Lukas 8/10 Soweit ich weiss war es der einzige Film in dem Bud Spencer mit einem Ausserirdischen spielte auch wenn er der Sherriff der Stadt war und damit als Polizist eine bekannte Rolle spielte, war das ganze nicht so typisch wie seine anderen Filme.


Nein, das ist einer von zweien. Der andere Teil heist: Der Dicke mit seinem außerirdischen kleinen.

Bei mir gab's gerade eben "Rock the Kasbah" mit Bill Murray, Bruce Willis, Kate Hudson und Zoe Deschanel. Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung gehabt und auch keine Erwartungen. Der Film ist eigen, oft komisch, gerade vor diesem Hintergrund. Wirklich besonders sind der Ausdruck auf den Gesichtern mancher Statisten und der Ton. Eigentlich ist er vom technischen her zwar nur gut, aber im Kontrast zu den Bildern, sind die Songs unglaublich gut und wirken einfach. Ich vergebe dafür eine 7/10, weil die Beziehungen der Charaktere zueinander etwas nebensächlich erscheinen und da einfach mehr hätte kommen können. Eine viertel Stunde mehr, hätte da geholfen.


Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Chefkoch- (20. April 2017)

Die Mumie

7/10

Stellenweise eine katastrophale deutsche Synchronisation


----------



## Ute4548 (20. April 2017)

Heute auf ARD den Film "Königin der Nacht". Hat ihn von euch auch wer geschaut? Schade, dass am Ende nicht klar war wie es mit dem Paar weiterging. Ich fand ihn ganz spannend und ich habe mich auch gefragt warum der eine Kunde der Frau es nicht schon früher verstanden hat, dass die Frau ihn nicht liebt und es nur ein Service ist und sie nicht ihn meint.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2017)

Day of Reckoning - Hell Will Rise


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2017)

Rogue One 9/10

Hat mir genau wie Ep. 7 sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Cleriker (22. April 2017)

"Zwei Fäuste räumen auf" 5,5/10
und danach 
"Breakfast Club" 10/10

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2017)

Die Entführung von Bus 657


----------



## marcus022 (23. April 2017)

Paranoia - Riskantes Spiel

Gary Oldman und Harrison Ford werten den Film natürlich auf, jedoch war hier keine anspruchsvolle Rolle nötig. Der Film lebt einzig vom Spannungselement. Und da ist er einfach vorhersehbar. Schade. 4/7


----------



## Flexsist (23. April 2017)

Fast & Furious 8

Und er war so wie ich es mir schon dachte. Schlecht, schlechter, *am schlechtesten*.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (23. April 2017)

Ex Machina 8,5/10

Sehr guter Thriller, aber für das Ende gibt es 1,5 Punkte Abzug, da dieser leider nicht ganz logisch ist und mit dem Rest des Films mithalten kann.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2017)

DopeUnder - Kleine Deals Downunder 4/10


----------



## beren2707 (23. April 2017)

Nine Lives - seicht, aber nicht unsympathisch. 6/10.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. April 2017)

Fast and Furoius 8 - 6-7/10

Teil 5-7 haben gezeigt in welche Richtung FF geht. Leider ist die Auto-Hack Szene sowas von lächerlich, das ich mich fast Fremdgeschämt habe...
Ansonsten Testosteron, Muskeln,hübsche Frauen und tolle Autos. Was will Man(n) mehr?!


----------



## Two-Face (23. April 2017)

F and F kann man doch komplett vergessen.

Mir haben nicht mal die alten Teile wirklich gefallen, war doch allesamt hanebüchenes Macho-Action-Tuning-Schnittwerk.


----------



## Cleriker (23. April 2017)

Was war denn beispielsweise an den ersten drei Teilen so "hanebüchen"?

Mein Name ist Nobody 10/10
Diesmal die restaurierte BD Version von Universal. Drei Minuten länger als die Collectors Edition auf DVD von Paramount und in DTS HD Master 2.0 Mono. 
Echt irre was die da noch rausgeholt haben bildlich. Beim Ton merkt man aber auch Unterschiede, gerade die Höhen und damit Schalleffekte von Schüssen sind präziser als das Dolby Mono. Gut zu hören bei der Szene am Billiardtisch, wo die Kugeln weggeschossen werden. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## azzih (23. April 2017)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Fast and Furoius 8 - 6-7/10
> 
> Teil 5-7 haben gezeigt in welche Richtung FF geht. Leider ist die Auto-Hack Szene sowas von lächerlich, das ich mich fast Fremdgeschämt habe...
> Ansonsten Testosteron, Muskeln,hübsche Frauen und tolle Autos. Was will Man(n) mehr?!



Vernünftige Story und keine Dialoge zum Fremdschämen für den Anfang


----------



## Two-Face (23. April 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was war denn beispielsweise an den ersten drei Teilen so "hanebüchen"?


Was war daran nicht hanebüchen?
Mit dem Auto auf 'n Boot schanzen, bei James Bond würde ich das durchgehen lassen, aber in einem Film über illegale Straßenrennen?
Die Charaktere waren dazu noch allesamt ziemlich klischeebehaftet und wenig "entwickelt", Eva Mendes war genauso Pappaufsteller, wie Michelle Rodriguez.

Keine Ahnung, was alle immer so geil an den Filmen fanden, ich war nie ein Fan der Serie, damals schon nicht und heute erst recht nicht.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. April 2017)

Vaiana 8/10
Ein sehr schöner Disney Film.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. April 2017)

Dito, gleiche Bewertung


----------



## clown44 (23. April 2017)

Kingsman: The Secret Service 9/10


----------



## orca113 (24. April 2017)

50 Shades Of Grey 5/10 (aber nur weil die Darstellerin immer gut in Szene gesetzt ist und nen netten Körper hat.


----------



## NCphalon (24. April 2017)

Swiss Army Man 6/10

Man muss sich drauf einlassen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2017)

Melancholie der Engel


----------



## T'PAU (25. April 2017)

Ein Hologramm für den König  6/10

Hmm, tja, irgendwie merkwürdiger Film. Fehlt an Handlung imho. Kann man sich aber durchaus mal anschauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2017)

Eddie the Eagle - Alles ist möglich 8/10


----------



## marcus022 (26. April 2017)

Gesetz der Straße - Brooklyn´s Finest

Antoine Fuqua hat hier Regie geführt. Nie zuvor gehört den Namen. Hat sich in den 80er und 90er Jahren einen Namen als Regisseur von Musikvideos gemacht. Unter anderem 1995 von Coolios Gangsta´s Paradise. 
War bisher für 12 Filme verantwortlich. Zu den besten zählen da für mich King Arthur, Shooter, Training Day. DIe glorreichen Sieben kenne ich (noch) nicht. Hat echt Talent dafür der Typ finde ich. 

Zu Gesetz der Straße. Sry, ich machs kurz. Dieser Film erzählt vom Leben dreier Menschen und den Tücken ihres Alltags. Nebenbei zeigt er auch die schlimme, abartige Realität.. 6/7


----------



## AdamJensen (27. April 2017)

Also der letzte Film den ich gesehen habe, war Fight Club. Hatte den schon lange auf dem Radar, aber bis jetzt  noch nie die Zeit dafür. Ansonsten kann ich dir noch American Psycho, Donnie Darko und The Nice Guys empfehlen. Falls du ein spannenden Thriller suchst, möchte ich dir noch 10 Cloverfield Lane ans Herz legen. 

Grüße, Adam


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2017)

Crying Freeman – Der Sohn des Drachen


----------



## Gamer090 (27. April 2017)

Fast and Furious - Neues Modell, Originalteile 7/10 War ganz gut bin aber kein Fan der Reihe, das Brian als ehemaliger Polizist beim FBI arbeitet, hat etwas vom kopieren der Story aus dem ersten Teil. 
Die einzigen beiden richtigen Fast and Furious für mich waren die ersten beiden Teile, die anderen haben mich noch nie so richtig interessiert.


----------



## Kusanar (28. April 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Fast and Furious - Neues Modell, Originalteile 7/10 War ganz gut bin aber kein Fan der Reihe, das Brian als ehemaliger Polizist beim FBI arbeitet, hat etwas vom kopieren der Story aus dem ersten Teil.
> Die einzigen beiden richtigen Fast and Furious für mich waren die ersten beiden Teile, die anderen haben mich noch nie so richtig interessiert.



Och, der dritte war auch noch schwer in Ordnung. Mal ein anderes Setting und andere Schauspieler, ich empfand das Damals als angenehme Auflockerung. Ab dem 4. war jedenfalls die Story zu flach und die Action zu unglaubwürdig, da ging es leider rapide bergab...


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2017)

Wieder kein Film, sondern eine Serie:

Bosch Staffel 3 (Amazon Prime)

8/10

Genau wie schon die vorherigen Staffeln absolut sehenswert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2017)

Final Impact - Die Vernichtung der Erde 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2017)

Come and Find Me 7/10


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bosch Staffel 3 (Amazon Prime)
> 8/10
> Genau wie schon die vorherigen Staffeln absolut sehenswert.


Ist übrigens auch lesenswert, wobei Bosch da etwas weniger Superbulle ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ist übrigens auch lesenswert, wobei Bosch da etwas weniger Superbulle ist.



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es Bosch in Buchform gibt. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall mal reinlesen. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Olstyle (29. April 2017)

Gibt es seit 25Jahren.
Series Order - MichaelConnelly.com
Die Charaktere sind die selben, aber afaik sind die Fälle in der Serie eigene.


----------



## azzih (29. April 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bosch Staffel 3 (Amazon Prime)
> 8/10
> Genau wie schon die vorherigen Staffeln absolut sehenswert.



Jo die Serie lohnt sich auf jeden Fall guck auch grad die 3. Staffel.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (29. April 2017)

Mama

6/10

Hatte stellenweise gruselige Momente, aber Ende war so naja.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2017)

Als Fan ein Muss:

Assassin's Creed

7/10

Für eine Game Verfilmung fand ich den Film gar nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## cerbero (29. April 2017)

Ich fand Asassins Creed grausam lahm...

Bosch steht auch noch an, aber was richtig Spaß macht ist Split. 

James McAvoy ...


----------



## Two-Face (29. April 2017)

Naja, also die einzige Spieleverfilmung die mir wirklich getaugt hat, war _Silent Hill_...


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2017)

Ich fand die Resident Evil Reihe nicht schlecht.
Ich mag Milla Jovovich seit sie die Rolle der Leeloo Minai Lekatariba-Lamina-Tchai Ekbat De Sebat gespielt hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. April 2017)

Milla finde ich auch gut, die Resi Verfilmungen aber nicht so wirklich


----------



## azzih (30. April 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy 2 6,5/10: Unterhält schon, allerdings kein Film den man wirklich sehen muss, vor allem nicht mit den teils ziemlich schlechten deutschen Stimmen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2017)

Sing 6/10


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2017)

Banana Joe 10/10

Mein Lieblingsfim von Bud Spencer, die beste Szene ist die in der er am duschen ist und dann unterbrochen wird, anstatt sich sauber zu machen, läuft er einfach voller Seife durch die Gegend.  Und den Hut hat er beim duschen auch an.


----------



## kloanabua (2. Mai 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Banana Joe 10/10
> 
> Mein Lieblingsfim von Bud Spencer, die beste Szene ist die in der er am duschen ist und dann unterbrochen wird, anstatt sich sauber zu machen, läuft er einfach voller Seife durch die Gegend. [emoji38] Und den Hut hat er beim duschen auch an. [emoji38]


Ich find die Szene bei der Armee am besten. [emoji51] 

Hab mir gestern Deepwater Horizon angesehen. 
Fand ich wirklich gut und gleichzeitig erschreckend. 

9/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Mai 2017)

Honigfrauen 7/10 (ZDF Mediathek)

Drei Teile in Spielfilmlänge. Zwei Schwestern aus der DDR machen 1986 Urlaub am Plattensee. Was als lockere Urlaubskomödie beginnt, entwickelt sich im weiteren Verlauf zu einem Drama rund um Stasi Überwachung und Fluchthelfer.

Allmen 8/10

Heino Ferch als stilvoller Gentleman Dieb.


----------



## orca113 (2. Mai 2017)

Interstellar 7/10

Hat mir gut gefallen. Stellenweise aber langgezogen. Aber durchaus sehenswert!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2017)

Ein Lied für Nour 7/10


----------



## OField (2. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fand die Resident Evil Reihe nicht schlecht.


*mich schütteln* Da lief vor ein paar Wochen einer der neueren Teile im TV. Das war erschreckend trashig,


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Mai 2017)

Police Academy 1 8/10 War schön zu sehen wie die Reihe angefangen hat und man merkt das jeder einen ganz spezieller Charakter hat.


----------



## robbe (2. Mai 2017)

OField schrieb:


> *mich schütteln* Da lief vor ein paar Wochen einer der neueren Teile im TV. Das war erschreckend trashig,


Stimmt. Teil 1 bis 3 waren gut, 4 ging grade noch, alles danach ist einfach nur noch peinlich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2017)

Bruce Lee – Todesgrüße aus Shanghai


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2017)

OField schrieb:


> *mich schütteln* Da lief vor ein paar Wochen einer der neueren Teile im TV. Das war erschreckend trashig,



Die neuen kenne ich jetzt nicht.
Ich hab das noch gesehen, wo sie in Las Vegas waren. Müsste der dritte Teil gewesen sein.
Aber Trash ist ja mal auch nicht schlecht. 
Transformers oder Mission Impossible.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Mai 2017)

Guck mal wer dich geliked hat. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Aber *Trash *ist ja mal auch nicht schlecht.



Bei mir gabs zuletzt Monuments Men - Ungewöhnliche Helden. 6/10
Grundsätzlich coole Idee mit sehr guter besetzung.  Jedoch auch leider etwas zu sehr in Richtung "hohle, stumpfe Krauts", ähnlich wie bei Inglorious Basterds. Das hätte mich zwar nicht sonderlich gestört, wenn ich dazu aber noch das Gefühl habe gar nicht richtig im Film zu sein, weil der Sound so flach und komplett ohne Tiefe ist, dann sind die 6/10 gerade noch mit einem blauen Auge möglich, einfach weil ich das Thema und die Charaktere so schätze.


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2017)

Ja, die Idee des Films ist gut, und mit George und Matt gut besetzt, aber an sich hat mich das dann doch nicht so interessiert.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Mai 2017)

Ich finde John Goodman und Bill Murray viel sympathischer.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Illuminatus17 (3. Mai 2017)

Mein letzter Film war Leon - Der Profi

Hat mir echt gut gefallen. Mal keiner der modernen Filme mit Schnitten im Sekundentakt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2017)

Die Bounty 6/10


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Mai 2017)

Simpsons der Film 7/10 So viel Ärger nur weil Homer ein Spiderschwein mit nach Hause genommen hat


----------



## -Chefkoch- (5. Mai 2017)

Mission Impossible 1

8/10


----------



## clown44 (5. Mai 2017)

Vaiana 9/10


----------



## Cleriker (6. Mai 2017)

Eurotrip 8/10

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2017)

Victor Frankenstein - Genie und Wahnsinn 6/10


----------



## Watney (6. Mai 2017)

Donnie Darko 9/10


----------



## BlackAcetal (6. Mai 2017)

Sin City

Der Film ist schon ganz gut aber teilweise gibt es schon so WTF?! Momente


----------



## Cook2211 (6. Mai 2017)

Arrival 10/10

Der Film hat mich ziemlich geflasht. Kein Alien-Invasion-Actionfilm, sondern ein ruhiger, intelligenter und wahnsinnig intensiver Film. Das ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber ich fand ihn grandios.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (7. Mai 2017)

Missionen Impossible II

6/10

John Woo hat es mit den Slow Motion Szenen eindeutig übertrieben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2017)

Solitary Man 6/10


----------



## clange (7. Mai 2017)

Oliver Cromwell, war ein toller Historienfilm 9/10.


----------



## clown44 (7. Mai 2017)

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story 9/10


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2017)

Snowpiercer 6/10 Viele Lücken und in der Umsetzung teils lieblos. Dafür sind manche Szenen echt gut und die Idee ebenso. Sechs Punkte sind aber das Maximum für ein offenes Ende und stellenweise zu künstlerische Szenen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2017)

Mein ziemlich kleiner Freund 7/10


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Mai 2017)

Guilt (Netflix) 6/10

Wendungsreiche Krimiserie die gut anfängt aber im späteren Verlauf etwas arg übertrieben wirkt.
Billy Zane war als zwielichtiger Anwalt allerdings ziemlich cool.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Mai 2017)

Independence Day: Wiederkehr 6/10

Tolle Action-Szenen, aber teils sehr konfus, da man Freund und Feind (dank Alien-Technik) nicht mehr richtig unterscheiden kann.
Insgesamt 'ne überflüssige Fortsetzung!


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Mai 2017)

Doctor Foster (Netflix) 9/10

Starker Fünfteiler um eine betrogene Ehefrau.


----------



## Zybba (8. Mai 2017)

Ghost in the Shell
7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2017)

Coogans großer Bluff 7/10


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (9. Mai 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 
9/10

Herrlicher Film. Wer den ersten mochte, wird auch den zweiten lieben. Typischer Marvel Humor und gewohnt Bomben Qualität. Dazu die gewohnte 70s und 80s Mucke und man hat 135 Minuten pure Unterhaltung


----------



## NOQLEMIX (9. Mai 2017)

Get Out 9/10

Ein sehr guter Film, bei dem mal am Anfang nicht klar ist, wie er ausgehen wird. Glücklicherweise verrät der Trailer auch nicht zu viel. Der Soundeinsatz war genial, das hat man auch an den Reaktionen der anderen Zuschauer während des Filmes gemerkt. Besonders hat mir auch der Einsatz des sehr tieffrequenten Basses an manchen Stellen gefallen. Man hört ihn nicht, aber der ganze Boden vibriert. 
Einen Punkt Abzug für ein oder zwei Kleinigkeiten, die ich hier nicht verraten kann, da ich sonst spoilern würde.

Eine absolute Empfehlung von mir, sich den mal anzusehen!


----------



## Rizzard (10. Mai 2017)

Independence Day 2 - 7/10
Nix besonderes und eine schlechte Kopie von Teil 1.
Er hatte tolle Effekte, das war´s dann aber auch schon fast.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2017)

The Punisher Dirty Laundry


----------



## Rizzard (11. Mai 2017)

Snowden: 8/10

Fand ihn als Film ansich gut gemacht. Und so konnte ich mal ein bisschen was von Snowden in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2017)

Inferno. Definitiv der schwächste der drei Langdon-Filme. Das Prinzip nutzt sich ab wie die Assassin's Creed-Spiele, mit denen es ja viele Schauplätze und “Mysterien“ teilt.


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. Mai 2017)

Dont breathe 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2017)

Plötzlich Papa 7/10


----------



## pain474 (12. Mai 2017)

Prestige - Meister der Magie. 9/10

Mittlerweile zum 4. Mal geguckt. Wer auf Mindfuck und Plottwists steht - ein must see Film.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol.2 : 10/10

Finde ich nochmal ein Stück besser als den ersten Teil welcher schon sehr gut ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2017)

Eliminators 7/10


----------



## marcus022 (12. Mai 2017)

Sully
Vorsicht Spoiler
Flight (2012) mag ich sehr. Das hier ist sozusagen die realistische Version eines Flugzeugabsturzes. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das der Absturz der US Airways Maschine 1549 aus dem Jahre 2009 auf wahren Tatsachen beruhen.
Chesley "Sully" Sullenberger, hier gespielt von Tom Hanks und sein Co Pilot Jeff Skiles, gespielt von Aaron Eckhart besetzen die Rollen natürlich mehr als ausreichend. 

Es gibt Momente wo der Film Anzeichen eines Dramas bekommt aber so wirklich als Drama würde ich den Film nicht bezeichnen. Eher eine Biografie. Zumal ja niemand stirbt. Es gibt teils auch Parallelen zu Flight
Gefallen hat er mir aber sehr. Die Erzählweise ist gut gewählt und die Länge ist meines Erachtens genau richtig mit knappen 95 Minuten. 

5+/7


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. Mai 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol2 - 8/10

Wie schon der erste Teil ist auch dieser sehr unterhaltsam. Gute Action und viel Humor. Der Fokus liegt sogar noch wesentlich mehr auf Humor. Stellenweise ist dieser für meinen Geschmack zu infantil/zu albern, im großen und ganzen ist er aber echt okay.
Der Bösewicht ist angenehm anders als üblich und der Storyverlauf verliert nie den roten Faden, obwohl auch diesmal wieder recht viel passiert  
Wie auch der erste Teil hat auch dieser Film eine recht bedrückende/traurige Stelle - sogar wesentlich emotionaler als noch im ersten Film. Auf die hätte ich gerne verzichtet und mich mit einem reinen Gute-Laune-Film begnügt, aber da es nur eine Stelle ist, ist es zu ertragen. Verstehe nicht so recht, warum man das hat einbauen müssen...


----------



## dsdenni (13. Mai 2017)

Get Out

9/10


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2017)

Gangs of New York 8,5/10
Seit seinem erscheinen damals nicht mehr gesehen. Wirklich gut.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcus022 (13. Mai 2017)

Passengers

Also ich muss sagen bis zur Mitte hin etwa dachte ich, naja. Dann gewinnt er an fahrt und das Finale finde ich sehr schön. 5/7


Spoiler



Laurence Fishburne war schon irgendwie ne "Überraschung" dann auf einmal. Und ganz am Ende das müsste Andy Garcia mit nem Kurzauftritt gewesen sein. Bin mir aber nicht sicher und keine Lust jetzt nachzuschauen^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2017)

Ja, das war Andy Garcia.
Passengers war sehr gut und es zeigt, wie gut Schauspieler sein müssen, wenn sie eine Story praktisch alleine tragen müssen.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Mai 2017)

Allied 

Eine interessante Story, aber richtig fesseln konnte mich der Film irgendwie nicht. Deswegen nur 6,5/10

Passengers 9/10

Für mich persönlich ein toller SciFi Film, der weitestgehend ohne große Action auskommt und der mit Chris Pratt und Jennifer Lawrence perfekt besetzt ist.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Mai 2017)

Rogue One 8/10

Sehr solider Film im Star Wars Universum.



Spoiler



Hätte zwar gehofft, dass Jyn doch noch irgendwie entkommt, aber so ist's auch ok.
Schön, dass das Ambiente der alten Filme benutzt wurde. Von den Raumschiffen, den Wachtürmen der Rebellen-Basen bis hin zur kultigen Zündungssequenz der Todesstern-Waffe!
Währen der computer-generierte Tarkin noch ganz passabel aussieht, wirkt die kurze Leia-Sequenz doch eher lächerlich. Sorry aber heutzutage sollte doch einiges mehr möglich sein in Sachen SFX!


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

Ich finde es aber gut, wie Rogue One an Episode 4 anschließt.
Das haben sie schon gut gemacht und es wurde in Episode 4 ja gesagt, dass die Pläne des Todessterns nur unter hohen Verlusten beschafft werden konnten.
Wir haben jetzt endlich gesehen, wie hoch die Verluste tatsächlich waren. Spitze.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber gut, wie Rogue One an Episode 4 anschließt.
> Das haben sie schon gut gemacht und es wurde in Episode 4 ja gesagt, dass die Pläne des Todessterns nur unter hohen Verlusten beschafft werden konnten.
> Wir haben jetzt endlich gesehen, wie hoch die Verluste tatsächlich waren. Spitze.


Ich glaube das verwechselst du mit Episode 6, da ging es um den zweiten Todesstern.

Bei der Beschaffung der Pläne des ersten gab es (auf Rebellen-Seite) offiziell keine Verluste.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

Gibt es zum zweiten Todesstern auch noch einen extra Film?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2017)

Independence Day Die Wiederkehr 5/10


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es zum zweiten Todesstern auch noch einen extra Film?


Ich habe in Episode 4 nur nicht gehört, dass dort geredet wurde, wie hoch die Verluste bei der Beschaffung der Pläne waren.

Ich kenne diesen Satz aber aus Episodie 6, als sie en Angriff vorbereiten. Deswegen glaube ich, hast du das verwechselst oder ich hab in den 100x in denen ich mir die Filme angesehen habe, was übersehen/überhört.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2017)

Ich denke, dass du alternative Fakten verbreiten willst.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Mai 2017)

The Shallows 7/10

Durchaus spannende Weisser-Hai Variante, kann man sich antun.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (14. Mai 2017)

Sense8 Staffel 2 - 9/10
Auch diese Staffel ist audiovisuell überragend in Szene gesetzt, abwechslungsreich, spannend, emotional ergreifend und zum Nachdenken anregend. Wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Mai 2017)

Dann wird es Zeit, dass ich mit die Serie mal anschaue


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass du alternative Fakten verbreiten willst.


Disney sind diejenigen, die alternative Fakten verbreiten.

Jeder weiß doch, dass die Pläne von Kyle Katarn gestohlen wurden und die einzigen "Verluste", neben Leias Raumschiff, die hundert Imperialen waren, die er dabei über den Haufen geballert hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. Mai 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jeder weiß doch, dass die Pläne von Kyle Katarn gestohlen wurden und die einzigen "Verluste", neben Leias Raumschiff, die hundert Imperialen waren, die er dabei über den Haufen geballert hat.



Da finde ich die Disney Geschichte wesentlich gelungener.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2017)

Highway Heat, oder The Chase - die Wahnsinnsjagd 6,5/10

Zwar hätte man mehr draus machen können und er hat einen klaren Logikfehler, aber ansonsten guter Film. 

Am Rande: Hier spielt ein cop eine winzige Nebenrolle, der ausschaut wie Teddy aus the Equalizer.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jeder weiß doch, dass die Pläne von Kyle Katarn gestohlen wurden und die einzigen "Verluste", neben Leias Raumschiff, die hundert Imperialen waren, die er dabei über den Haufen geballert hat.



Wer ist Kyle Katarn?


----------



## Kusanar (15. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer ist Kyle Katarn?



Huch? Ist das jetzt ein Scherz oder meinst du das Ernst? Noch nie eins der genialen Jedi Knight Spiele gezockt?

On Topic:

Alphabet von Erwin Wagenhofer (der, der auch den Film "We feed the World" gemacht hat).
Eigentlich schlimm, wie dort unser Bildungssystem zerlegt wird... den müsste man mal jedem Minister für Bildung gratis zuschicken und zum Anschauen verpflichten.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Mai 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Huch? Ist das jetzt ein Scherz oder meinst du das Ernst? Noch nie eins der genialen Jedi Knight Spiele gezockt?


Die darf man nicht mehr kennen, Disney hat die für null, nichtig und nicht existent erklärt.


----------



## Kusanar (15. Mai 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die darf man nicht mehr kennen, Disney hat die für null, nichtig und nicht existent erklärt.



Äh, Disney? Wattn dat?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2017)

Captain Fantastic - Einmal Wildnis und zurück 4/10


----------



## marcus022 (17. Mai 2017)

Schön zu sehen -Matrix- das du deine Filme jetzt bewertest. Also ja nicht erst seit gestern.

Match Point 
Klassisches Drama. Manchmal ging mir die Musik etwas auf die Nerven aber es ist durchaus ein spannender Film ...



Spoiler



... der mit einer schrecklichen Tat endet. Aber klasse hat Woody Allen die Ironie mit Glück aufgezeigt. Nämlich am Anfang als der Ball beim Tennismatch das Netz berührt und erst nach oben springt jedoch dann wieder zurück fällt und im eigenen Spielfeld landet. Am Ende als er den Schmuck beseitigt und in die Themse wirft landet der Ring der alten Frau auf dem Geländer, fällt zurück und bleibt für jedermann gut sichtbar auf dem Rasenkantenstein liegen ohne das er das merkt und man denkt hm, er hat wieder Pech gehabt mit einem "Netzkantenroller".


 5/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen -Matrix- das du deine Filme jetzt bewertest. Also ja nicht erst seit gestern.



Ich mache dies nur damit hier einige Member nicht gleich wieder  und hier keine Diskussion ausbricht.In diesem Thread geht es lediglich nur darum, welchen Film man sich angeschaut hat, sonst müsste man auch im Musik Thread eine Wertung abgeben.

EDIT : Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2017)

Arrival: 7/10

Ruhiger SciFi Film mit einem Ende was zum nachdenken anregt. Aber ist jetzt auch kein Film den ich nochmal sehen muß. Der Film "Contact" welcher ein ähnliches Thema aufgreift gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2017)

Ich fand Arrival sehr gut.
Mal was anderes als die sonst üblichen Materialschlachten.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2017)

Schlecht fand ich nicht. Aber auch nicht so gut das ich ihn mir nochmal angucken möchte. Zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit. Irgendwas hat da noch gefehlt.


Edit: War beim Film "Tree of Life" ähnlich. Guter Film, tolle Bilder. Aber muß ich mir nicht unbedingt nochmal angucken.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2017)

Na ja, The Sixth Sense ist auch ein großartiger Film. Aber den hab ich auch nur 1x gesehen, denn wenn du ihn gesehen hast, weißt du ja, wie er endet und daher ist schlicht die Luft raus.
Das gleiche kannst du auch bei Arrival sehen. Andererseits könnte man da noch einen zweiten Teil nachschieben.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2017)

Detektiv Conan Der Tickende Wolkenkratzer 8/10 Da ich die Serie schon länger schaue, war der Film für mich ein Muss, es gibt insgesamt 19 Filme und der 20. läuft gerade in Japan in den Kinos. 

Es ist mal wieder ein schwerer Fall zu lösen aber wie immer merkt man erst am Schluss wer der Täter ist, auch wenn der Film deutlich länger als die Serienepisoden sind, es wird nie langweilig.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, The Sixth Sense ist auch ein großartiger Film. Aber den hab ich auch nur 1x gesehen, denn wenn du ihn gesehen hast, weißt du ja, wie er endet und daher ist schlicht die Luft raus.
> Das gleiche kannst du auch bei Arrival sehen. Andererseits könnte man da noch einen zweiten Teil nachschieben.


Wobei ich mir den Film immer wieder angucken kann. Auch "The Others" oder "Beautiful Mind". Wo der Zuschauer genauso wie die Protagonisten in die Irre geführt werden und zum Schluß die Auflösung kommt. "The Game" ist auch ähnlich aber sehr gut gemacht. Oder "Trueman Show". Es gibt einige.


----------



## marcus022 (19. Mai 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ich mache dies nur damit hier einige Member nicht gleich wieder


Dann vergiss das was ich "gesagt" habe.

Une affaire d'état  Staatsfeinde - Mord auf höchster Ebene

Hier geht es um eine nicht genehmigte und somit illegale Waffenlieferung die als "Lösegeld" für acht gefangene franz. Soldaten dienen soll. Im Mittelpunkt des Films stehen ein Minister der für diesen besagten Transport verantwortlich ist, eine Polizistin und ein Auftragskiller. Für ein Budget von 4,5 Mio € ein wirklich guter französischer Krimi von 2009.    

5+/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2017)

Hachiko – Eine wunderbare Freundschaft 4/10


----------



## festplatte33 (19. Mai 2017)

The big short 
Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen


----------



## dagger85 (19. Mai 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2


----------



## NOQLEMIX (19. Mai 2017)

Sicario 7/10
Vor allem das Ende sorgt bei mir für Abzüge.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (19. Mai 2017)

festplatte33 schrieb:


> The big short
> Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen



Ja, der ist echt gut!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2017)

Assassins Creed 6/10


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Mai 2017)

Police Academy 3 6/10 War ganz ok aber nicht so gut wie andere Teile der Reihe


----------



## Manston (20. Mai 2017)

Police Academy  der erste war echt top


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2017)

Manston schrieb:


> Police Academy  der erste war echt top



Jo der war echt Super 

EDIT : Die Besucher - Sturm auf die Bastille 6/10


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2017)

Detektiv Conan 2.Film - Das 14. Ziel 7/10

Guter Anime, diesmal weiss man wer die Opfer sind und sogar in welcher Reihenfolge aber erst am Schluss wie immer weiss man wer der Täter ist und der hat es die ganze Zeit sehr gut verschleiern können.


----------



## Rolk (21. Mai 2017)

Warcraft: The Beginning

Mit gutem Willen eine 5/10


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Mai 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy 2. Würde sagen 8/10.
Man merkt aber, dass mein Humor anders ist als der von einem Großteil der Kinobesucher.
Bei den offensichtlich lustig gemachten Stellen lachten alle und ich kaum und bei den subtileren Stellen musste ich einfach viel mehr lachen


----------



## Cleriker (21. Mai 2017)

Oft sind die subtileren Stellen auch die ruhigeren und da reißen sich viele eben zusammen. Ich selbst lache fast nie laut im Kino, weil ich die Leute neben mir nicht rausreißen/stören möchte. Bin aber grundsätzlich einer der sich leise freut.

Bei mir gab's letzte Nacht old men in new cars - in China essen sie Hunde 2. 
Am Anfang etwas eigenartig und rabiat, wird's dann spannend und komisch und selbst der mittelprächtige Dolby digital Sound der oft steril und einfach wirkt, passt gut zur optischen Atmosphäre.

Ich geb ihm eine 6,5/10

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcus022 (21. Mai 2017)

Ich weiss gar nicht mehr wie sich das anfühlt im Kino. Ich habe die letzten 10 Jahre immer gewartet bis die Filme auf Scheibe releasten. Aber Bock hätte ich ja schon mal wieder drauf nur dann müsste es schon ein Knüller sein.


----------



## Dustin91 (21. Mai 2017)

WIe kommts? Nerven dich die Leute im Kino? Oder wieso? 
Ich feier Kino brutal! Riesen Bild, lauter geiler Sound! Bei so Filmen wie Inception, Rückkehr des Königs etc. bin ich bis heute froh, dass ich im Kino war.
Leider habe ich es bei Interstellar versäumt...


----------



## marcus022 (21. Mai 2017)

Da sprichst du was an. Das ich Interstellar nicht im Kino sah wurmt mich auch, glaube mir ^^. 
Warum. Grob gesagt kann man schon sagen das mich die Umgebungsgeräusche wie Popcorn knatschen etc. nervte. Dann ist es mir oft auch zu laut (Filmsound) geworden irgendwann. Ich habe da lieber meine Ruhe. 
Früher, aslo alles was länger als 10 Jahre her ist , war ich eigentlich wöchentlich im Kino. Wenn denn was lief.


----------



## soth (21. Mai 2017)

Naja wirklich laut war es im Kino schon lange nicht mehr ... das können die meisten auch garnicht richtig. Und im einzigen Kino(saal) in meiner Nähe wo es die technischen Möglichkeiten gab haben sich die Leute beschwert und seitdem wird wieder alles in gemäßigter Lautstärke vorgeführt  Gegen nervige Mitschauer hilft es meistens einfach in die Spätvorstellung zu gehen, am besten an den typischen "Diskotagen".

Interstellar läuft immer mal wieder im Kino, muss man halt im Auge behalten.


Sword of the Stranger
Sehr schönes Setting, gute Charaktere und wunderbar optisch umgesetzt. 8/10


----------



## marcus022 (21. Mai 2017)

Frag nicht wie oft ich den geschaut habe. Es ging ja Dustin und mir ums erste Mal. Das erste und einzige Mal. Und bei dem Film mit dieser Atmosphäre da hätte ich auch über Popcornknatschen etc hinweggesehen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Mai 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht mehr wie sich das anfühlt im Kino. Ich habe die letzten 10 Jahre immer gewartet bis die Filme auf Scheibe releasten. Aber Bock hätte ich ja schon mal wieder drauf nur dann müsste es schon ein Knüller sein.


Same here, mein letzter Film in Kino war _Die Rache der Sith_.

Habe es seither nicht mehr bereut, da nicht mehr reinzugehen, wenn ich mir einen Film ansehe, muss der auf mich wirken und das geht bei mir nicht, wenn hinter mir, vor mir und neben mir laute Leute sind. Ich brauch' da einfach irgendwie meine Ruhe.


----------



## dagger85 (21. Mai 2017)

Get Out


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht mehr wie sich das anfühlt im Kino. Ich habe die letzten 10 Jahre immer gewartet bis die Filme auf Scheibe releasten. Aber Bock hätte ich ja schon mal wieder drauf nur dann müsste es schon ein Knüller sein.



Da bist du nicht der einzige, mein letzer Film im Kino war Inception, mich nerven die Geräusche die andere machen, man hat einfach nie seine Ruhe!


----------



## NOQLEMIX (21. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich im Kino bin, war es in letzter Zeit nie wirklich voll/ laut, der vollste war wohl noch F&F 8, aber selbst da war der Saal nicht mal halb voll. Kann aber vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ich immer Dienstag abends ins Kino gehe, da ist es bei uns am billigsten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2017)

Wie Brüder im Wind 6/10


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2017)

Gift (ARD) 8/10

Spannender Film mit Heiner Lauterbach und Julia Koschitz über das Milliardengeschäft mit gefälschten Medikamenten.


Jason Bourne 7/10

Typischer Bourne Action-Film. Noch gehen die Filme in Ordnung, aber so langsam sollte man Bourne mal in Rente schicken, bevor Gurken-Fortsetzungen à la Stirb Langsam 4+5 daraus werden.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2017)

Stirb langsam 4 fand ich noch gut -- bis auf den Unsinn mit seiner Tochter im Fahrstuhl.
Aber Teil 5 mit seinem Sohn war echt beschissen. Alleine das blöde Bildformat.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2017)

Ich mag das nicht, wenn in Action Sequenzen allzu sehr übertrieben wird. Klar, Action Filme sind meistens übertrieben. Aber sowas, wie die Jet Passage bei Stirb Langsam 4 ist dann doch etwas sehr dick aufgetragen.

DIE HARD 4: Semi vs Jet - YouTube

Deswegen halte ich persönlich schon Teil 4 für nicht sonderlich gelungen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2017)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man sich tatsächlich in das System einhacken kann. Aber nach den Enthüllungen von Snowden glaube ich da sowieso nichts mehr.
Und die Amerikaner sind ja schnell bei der Hand, wenn einer "Terrorist" sagt.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Jason Bourne 7/10
> 
> Typischer Bourne Action-Film. Noch gehen die Filme in Ordnung, aber so langsam sollte man Bourne mal in Rente schicken, bevor Gurken-Fortsetzungen à la Stirb Langsam 4+5 daraus werden.



Teil 5 fand ich am schlechtesten (Bourne).
Ich kann dir schon garnicht mehr sagen worum es eigentlich ging. Nix ist hängen geblieben.


Underworld: Blood War
7/10, naja Underworld konnte mich nie so richtig überzeugen.


----------



## labernet (22. Mai 2017)

der erste Film der Underworld Reihe war mMn sehr gelungen (9/10), danach ging es leider bergab. Merkt man auch an der Lauflänge eines Filmes, wenns von 120 Minuten auf nicht mal 100 mehr reicht.

btt:

The Peanuts Movie

da ich die comics sehr mochte und auch früher verschlungen hab, ist die Bewertung natürlich ein wenig "beeinflusst" ;P, daher 8/10


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Teil 5 fand ich am schlechtesten (Bourne).
> Ich kann dir schon garnicht mehr sagen worum es eigentlich ging. Nix ist hängen geblieben.



Dadurch, dass es nach dem Vorgänger wieder ein "echter" Bourne-Film war, in dem dessen Vergangenheit weiter behandelt wurde, fand ich die, nennen wir sie "Story", nicht mal so uninteressant. Auch wenn die Filme außer dem Namen so gar nichts mit den Büchern zu tun haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2017)

The Rite – Das Ritual 6/10


----------



## Robbster77 (23. Mai 2017)

The other side of the door 4/10 [emoji46] 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NOQLEMIX (23. Mai 2017)

Gamer 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2017)

XXX Die Rückkehr des Xander Cage 6/10


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2017)

Transporter refuled 5,5/10

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcus022 (25. Mai 2017)

Star Wars: Rogue One
Die Idee ein weiteres Prequel zu machen finde ich gut. Er hat mich nicht so gefesselt wie "Das erwachen der Macht" aber ich will ihn jetzt nicht schlecht reden. Viel Witz und mehr action als ich gedacht habe. 
Hatte nicht gedacht das manche Charaktere ein solches Ende finden würden.

4+/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2017)

Der Spion und sein Bruder


----------



## Cleriker (26. Mai 2017)

Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels 
und
Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem weg zur Hölle 
Ganz klar volle Punktzahl mal zehn.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2017)

Cutie Honey: Tears 6/10


----------



## clown44 (26. Mai 2017)

King Arthur: Legend of the Sword 8,5/10


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Mai 2017)

Alien: Covenant      -  7/10    
John Wick: Chapter 2 -  9/10


----------



## Ralle@ (27. Mai 2017)

Alien: Covenant - 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2017)

Phantasm RaVager - Das Böse V 7/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Mai 2017)

Doctor Strange

Tolle Bilder, tolle Besetzung, keine Frage. Aber irgendwie... plötzlich, ohne dass man sich versieht, ist man schon mitten in den "Bosskämpfen" drin, und das Finale ist irgendwie unspektakulär.

Insgesamt ein guter Film, aber den Hype, der tw. darum gemacht wurde, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Star des Films aber ganz klar: der Mantel.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2017)

Jason Bourne 6/10


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2017)

Deepwater Horizon 9,5/10

Schonungsloser, hochspannender Katastrophenfilm, der bekanntlich auf Tatsachen beruht.


----------



## clown44 (28. Mai 2017)

Sully 10/10


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2017)

Verflucht, verdammt und Halleluja 9,5/10

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Chefkoch- (29. Mai 2017)

Poltergeist (2015)

6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2017)

John Wick


----------



## Rolk (29. Mai 2017)

Deadpool

8/10


----------



## orca113 (29. Mai 2017)

Die Firma

7,5/10 sehr sehenswert aber wenn es in den 190 Minuten ermüdende Passagen gab dann waren sich richtig ermüdend. Größtenteils war es sehr spannend. Cruise und Hackman machen einen sehr guten Job.


----------



## marcus022 (29. Mai 2017)

clown44 schrieb:


> Sully 10/10


Ging mir auch oft so das ich Filme beim zweiten Mal schauen besser fand.

Still Alice
Ich vergebe 4/7 aber natürlich nicht ohne zu erwähnen das Julian Moore überragend ist. Den Oscar hätte ich allerdings Rosamund Pike gegeben.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Die Firma
> 
> 7,5/10 sehr sehenswert aber wenn es in den 190 Minuten ermüdende Passagen gab dann waren sich richtig ermüdend. Größtenteils war es sehr spannend. Cruise und Hackman machen einen sehr guten Job.



Schau dir mal die Serien Adaption davon an.
Fand ich sehr interessant. Schade, dass sie nach einer Staffel abgesetzt wurde.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (30. Mai 2017)

Police Academy

9/10

Ich kenne den Film auswendig, aber er bleibt trotzdem eine herrliche Komödie


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2017)

Vernetzt – Johnny Mnemonic 5/10


----------



## Andrea1992 (30. Mai 2017)

Mein Nachbar Totoro
10/10 
Studio Ghibli Filme sind einfach nur schön


----------



## marcus022 (1. Juni 2017)

Narrow Margin

Gene Hackman und Anne Archer im Duett sozusagen. Sie ist Zeugin eines Mordes. Er Staatsanwalt. Die Story einfach gestrickt aber Gene macht das schon. Der Humor ist das Beste. Mit leichten Bauchschmerzen gerade so 5/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2017)

Pale Rider – Der namenlose Reiter


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juni 2017)

Arrival 5/10
Ich hab mir deutlich mehr erhofft als diese größtenteils vorhersehbare Floskel. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juni 2017)

Hm. Wenn die Zusammenhänge im Film und das Ende für dich vorhersehbar waren, dann musst du eine sehr gute Glaskugel haben. Ich fand den Film jedenfalls wahnsinnig interessant, wendungsreich konstruiert und ergreifend. Alleine schon der Nebenschauplatz rund um ihr Kind und ihren Exmann....


----------



## Manston (2. Juni 2017)

Resident Evil - Last Chapter 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2017)

Sadistico 6/10


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juni 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Wenn die Zusammenhänge im Film und das Ende für dich vorhersehbar waren, dann musst du eine sehr gute Glaskugel haben. Ich fand den Film jedenfalls wahnsinnig interessant, wendungsreich konstruiert und ergreifend. Alleine schon der Nebenschauplatz rund um ihr Kind und ihren Exmann....


Danke. In solchen Situationen ist das echt nervig. Man freut sich eigentlich auf etwas und dann guckt man ein wenig und hat plötzlich das Gefühl nur noch eine Wiederholung zu sehen. 
Das einzig überraschende war das mit den 3000 Jahren, fand ich.

Sie hat allerdings toll gespielt. Gerade die Szene wo sie ihrer Tochter das mit dem Vater erklärt. Ich finde Amy echt toll. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Juni 2017)

Alien Covenant 7/10

Fand ich jetzt persönlich trotz allen Unkenrufen Recht gut.

Viele Fragen bleiben zwar leider noch ungeklärt, doch das Feeling ging genau in die richtige Richtung.
Atmospährisch und technisch ist der Film Scott typisch eine Wucht.
Find's nur schade das beim Alien viel zu wenig auf practical effects zurückgegriffen wurde.
Daher kommt es auch beim Thema Grusel und klemmende Stimmung, nicht an Alien heran.
Auch Storytwists sind viel zu vorhersehbar eingebaut wurden.
Schade, da die Grundstory mehr als genug davon bieten könnte.

Insgesamt wurde ich aber trotz allem gut unterhalten und hoffe auf eine Fortsetzung.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (3. Juni 2017)

The Ninth Gate

8/10

Spannender Thriller


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Insgesamt wurde ich aber trotz allem gut unterhalten und hoffe auf eine Fortsetzung.



Die Fortsetzung kommt ja, aber die spielt dann 10 Jahre vor den Ereignissen von Covernant.
Echt verwirrend.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2017)

Terror 5 - Diese Nacht überlebt keiner... 6/10


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Juni 2017)

Captain Fantastic 8,5/10

Ein etwas anderes Familiendrama.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2017)

Sechs Tage Sieben Nächte 7/10 Guter Film mit gutem Humor, aber schon seltsam das alle benötigten Werkzeuge immer vorhanden sind.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2017)

Armee der Finsternis 4/10


----------



## Uziflator (4. Juni 2017)

Guardians 3/10


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2017)

Fluch der Karibik - Salazars Rache 7/10

Der Film hat einige echt lustige Szenen und auch ein paar sehr coole Effekte, aber im ganzen der schlechteste Teil. Am wenigsten heroisch ist er definitiv. 3D bringt die üblichen Unschärfen mit, hier aber sogar ein paar fiese Bildfehler.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2017)

Beverly Hills Cop 2 7/10 Witziger Film wie immer bei dieser Reihe aber der eine Polizeichef nervt schon richtig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2017)

The Amazing Spider-Man 5/10


----------



## orca113 (6. Juni 2017)

Baywatch (2017)

7/10 

Sehr gute Popcorn Unterhaltung. Eben albernes Quatschkino aber durchaus sehenswert und witzig. Leider ist da wesentlich mehr drin gewesen weil vieles durch die deutsche Synchronisierung bzw Übersetzung kaputt gemacht wurde.

Pioneer

7/10

ein Film über die Arbeiten an einer Pipeline die in den 70er Jahren von Norwegen unter Hilfe der US Amerikaner mit Tauchern vor der Küste Norwegens verlegt werden sollte. Dort geht es um einen "Unfall" in Folge eine nicht koscheren Atemgasgemischs der Amerikaner. Der Bruder des verunglückten versucht die Wahrheit herauszufinden.

Soll auf realen Ereignissen beruhen.

Der Film hat richtig potential aber leider ist er stellenweise sehr wischiwaschi und langatmig. Aber durchaus sehenswert.

Frontera

8,5/10

klasse Drama um einen Mord/Unfall im Grenzgebiet USA/Mexico. Sehr Spannend. Ed Harris und Michael Peña in Hochform


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juni 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Alien Covenant 7/10
> 
> Fand ich jetzt persönlich trotz allen Unkenrufen Recht gut.
> 
> ...



Knüpft Covenant eigentlich an Alien 4 an, oder hat das mehr mit Prometheus zu tun, oder eine Mischung von beiden? Ach ja, und bitte nichts spoilern.^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2017)

Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung


----------



## Stern1710 (6. Juni 2017)

The Last Stand
8/10
Guter Action-Film und einer der Ersten wieder mit Schwarzenegger nach seinem Ausflug in die US-amerikanische Politik. Zwar ist alles etwas klischeehaft, aber die Action passt und teilweise gibt's auch einen Schuss Humor


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Knüpft Covenant eigentlich an Alien 4 an, oder hat das mehr mit Prometheus zu tun, oder eine Mischung von beiden? Ach ja, und bitte nichts spoilern.^^



Alien Covernat spielt 10 Jahre nach Prometheus.
Wird im Film auch drauf eingegangen mit der Zeitspanne.
Ansonsten fand ich den Film nicht schlecht. Ein paar Lücken halt, wie immer bei Ridley Scott, aber der Schluss war gut.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Juni 2017)

Hab den Alien auch gesehen. 7/10 würd ich sagen. Gar nicht übel, auch wenn das Ende vorhersehbar war.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2017)

Heartbreak Ridge 6/10


----------



## uja1990 (7. Juni 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy 9/10 der erste gefiel mir ein bisschen besser


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juni 2017)

??? Du hast doch gerade den ersten bewertet. 

Bei mir gab's wieder Nobody, allerdings 1 und 2 hintereinander. 10/10

Edit

So, eben gab's Departed - unter Feinden 8/10
Sound an manchen Stellen echt bescheiden und die Nebenhandlung mit der Beziehung der Psychologin, kommt stellenweise einfach zu kurz. Daraus hätte man mehr machen können. Stattdessen wird diese einfach mal eine halbe Stunde ignoriert und dann mit einen ertasteten Nebensatz abgetan. Dabei ist sie am Ende nicht unwichtig. Allgemein hätte man mehr Gedanken der Protagonisten darstellen sollen, wodurch ihre Lage deutlicher hervorgehoben worden wäre. Trotzdem ein echt guter Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2017)

Auf dem Highway ist die Hölle los


----------



## majinvegeta20 (8. Juni 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Knüpft Covenant eigentlich an Alien 4 an, oder hat das mehr mit Prometheus zu tun, oder eine Mischung von beiden? Ach ja, und bitte nichts spoilern.^^



Wie Threshold schon richtig sagte, spielt Covenant ein paar Jährchen nach Prometheus. 
Es geht ja immer noch um die Vorgeschichte der Xenomorphs.

Man erfährt auch ein paar neue Details, doch wie Ridley Scott nu einmal ist, werden andere Antworten im Dunkeln gelassen und neue Fragen tun sich entsprechend auf. 

Ich hoffe die Geschichte wird noch zu Ende erzählt, denn der gute Mann ist immerhin schon fast 80.


----------



## marcus022 (9. Juni 2017)

grasgeflüster 

Nette Story mit fantastischem Humor. Ist schön anzusehen und die Länge mit knapp 80min ist ideal. 6/7


----------



## Rwk (9. Juni 2017)

Trainspotting 2
Kann es nicht richtig erklären, der hat mich einfach nicht überzeugt.
Vom Charme des legendären ersten Teils ist kaum was übrig geblieben.
Fand die Story nicht besonders spannend, zu wenig Humor, mäßiger Soundtrack.
Kaum einen Grund den nochmal zu sehen.
5/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. Juni 2017)

Habe vorgestern mit der Serie "Hannibal" angefangen, die erste Staffel hab ich jetzt durch  Absolut genial, entwickelt sich/ ist nun eine meiner Lieblingsserien


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2017)

Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr


----------



## majinvegeta20 (9. Juni 2017)

Wonder Woman 7/10

Ein Film der mich zumindest am Ende etwas überrascht hat, da der "Clash der Titans" schon wie in einem Comic Buch rüber kommt. Besonders die Kämpfe sind teilweise besonders am Ende recht übertrieben. ^^

Der Film ist etwas langatmig und die Dialoge sind zumindest auf deutsch schon recht flach.
Dafür gibt es ein paar gute witzige Anekdoten. 

Die Effekte sind in Ordnung, doch das 3D wahrlich keine echte Bereicherung.
Die Schauspieler machen alle einen recht guten Job und Gal Gadot sowieso. 

Wer etwas mit Batman v Superman anfangen konnte und sich auf Justice League freut, wird sich auch hier gut unterhalten fühlen.


----------



## marcus022 (10. Juni 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Besonders die Kämpfe sind teilweise besonders am Ende recht übertrieben.


Das hat mir schon bei Batman vs Superman nicht gefallen. 

6 Tage, 7 Nächte 3/7


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juni 2017)

Asterix Sieg über Cäsar 7/10 Wie immer hat Obelix kräftig zugeschlagen und dann hat er auch noch das Kolosseum beschädigt, deswegen sieht es so aus wie es Heute aussieht, das war Obelix.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. Juni 2017)

Jaja, genauso wie die Nase der Sphinx


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2017)

Die schrillen Vier auf Achse


----------



## -Chefkoch- (11. Juni 2017)

Penny Dreadful Season 1

8/10

Interessante Geschichte und ein klasse Szenario


----------



## dagger85 (11. Juni 2017)

A Cure for Wellness


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2017)

Beverly Hills 3, naja, 6/10 Was soll ich sagen, Axel ist mal wieder derjenige der immer Recht hat und keiner glaubt ihm, irgendwie ist dies einfach nichts neues.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juni 2017)

Beverly Hills 3?


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juni 2017)

Du hast das Cop vergessen. 

Bei uns lief eben Spy, mit der dicken McCarthy. Trotz dieser Hauptrolle ganz unterhaltsam. Ich persönlich mag diese Schauspielerin nicht, aber meine Frau durfte aussuchen. 
Letztlich ging's auch viel um persönlichkeit und zu sich zu stehen. 
Ich sag mal 6/10, aber auch nur weil ein paar sehr coole Sprüche dabei und die Nebendarsteller hochkarätig und gut gewählt sind.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2017)

Sharky und seine Profis 5/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. Juni 2017)

Cleanskin

6/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2017)

James Bond 007: Spectre

Davon ab, dass ich Daniel Craig nicht wirklich gut finde als 007, war Spectre ziemlich öde. Das konnte auch Christoph Waltz nicht rausreißen. Da waren Casino Royal oder Skyfall deutlich besser.


----------



## Thomas0x (12. Juni 2017)

Fluch der Karibik - Salazars Rache

Gesehen in einem neu umgebauten Cineplexx Kino mit Dolby Atmos und Rubble-Sitzen (DBOX 4D Sitze)

Action: 7,5/10
Story: 5/10
Spannung: 5/10
Sound: 9/10
3D: 6/10
4D-Sitz Einbindung: 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2017)

The Singing Detective 5/10


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2017)

Passengers: 8/10


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2017)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> James Bond 007: Spectre
> 
> Davon ab, dass ich Daniel Craig nicht wirklich gut finde als 007, war Spectre ziemlich öde. Das konnte auch Christoph Waltz nicht rausreißen. Da waren Casino Royal oder Skyfall deutlich besser.



Christoph Walzt war doch erschreckend schlecht in dem Film.
Dazu die sinnfreie Story. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass sie für den nächsten Film einen besseren Bond Darsteller finden und endlich mal wieder einen Bösewicht, der auch als Bösewicht durchgeht.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juni 2017)

Die sollen unter Bond einen endgültigen Schlussstrich ziehen und ihn beerdigen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Juni 2017)

Außer Moore und Connery hat mich keiner überzeugt.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juni 2017)

Moore hat mir nie gefallen.
Der hat immer so was Opa-mäßiges rübergebracht, mir war der einfach zu bieder.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juni 2017)

Mein Name ist Nobody 6/10 Irgendwie habe ich manche Stellen des Filmes nicht ganz verstanden, die Banditen laden Dynamit in die Taschen ihres Pferdes und reiten damit auf jemanden zu der genau auf das Dynamit schiesst. Fast so also ob es absicht wäre um das ganze einfacher zu machen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (14. Juni 2017)

Baywatch 5/10

War ganz lustig und es gab natürlich "was zu gucken" 
Auf der anderen Seite war die Handlung aber recht flach und vorhersehbar. Am meisten hat mich aber gestört, dass ich manche Stellen als ziemlich langatmig empfand. Einer der wenigen Filme von denen ich mir gewünscht hätte, dass sie etwas kürzer geworden wären.


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Juni 2017)

"Die Fliege" gestern Abend mit meiner Frau, ich hatte ihn schon ewig nichtmehr gesehen, und sie kannte ihn noch gar nicht. Sie fand ihn am Schluß zu richtig eklig.  

Für mich nach wie vor ein super Film  8/10


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Moore hat mir nie gefallen.
> Der hat immer so was Opa-mäßiges rübergebracht, mir war der einfach zu bieder.



Roger Moore war eben der schmalzige Typ.
Connery war das Raubein.
Brosnan der Smarte.
Craig die Fehlbesetzung.
Aber was war Dalton?
Und wie hieß der Australier, der sich mal in den Filmstudios geirrt hatte?


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2017)

Craig war keine Fehlbesetzung, Craig war der einzig richtige.
Wen hätte man sonst nehmen sollen? Ewan McGregor? Hugh Grant?

Und Dalton hat ihn am ehesten so wie in den Büchern dargestellt, in allererster Linie britisch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Juni 2017)

Bruce Willis wäre der richtige gewesen


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2017)

Wesley Snipes.


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Craig war keine Fehlbesetzung, Craig war der einzig richtige.
> Wen hätte man sonst nehmen sollen? Ewan McGregor? Hugh Grant?
> 
> Und Dalton hat ihn am ehesten so wie in den Büchern dargestellt, in allererster Linie britisch.



Ja, so ist es. Ich liebe Craig als Bond! Und Skyfall und Casino Royale sind für mich persönlich die zwei besten Bond-Filme! Casino Royale hatte mMn auch das beste Bond-Girl mit Vesper Lynd.
Man schaue sich nur mal diese Szene an:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l5C7LMOWyYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Eine der besten, wenn nicht sogar die beste "ruhige" Szene aller Bond-Movies überhaupt.
Die Dialoge sind einfach nur brillant!


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Craig war keine Fehlbesetzung, Craig war der einzig richtige.
> Wen hätte man sonst nehmen sollen? Ewan McGregor? Hugh Grant?
> 
> Und Dalton hat ihn am ehesten so wie in den Büchern dargestellt, in allererster Linie britisch.



Mein Favorit ist Aidan Turner. 
Craig? Wer? Hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2017)

Der ist zu sehr Teenie-Schwarm, so wie die Marke Orlando Bloom.

Daniel Radcliffe wäre doch was, eher der Schwiegersohn-Typ.

@Dustin: Ich fand ja gleich die Verfolgungsjagd am Anfang und die Schlägerei im Treppenhaus so gut. Da hat man richtig rausgesehen, wie Craig für die Rolle geschaffen ist, außer Connery war kein Bond je so animalisch und dabei gleichzeitig so emotional unberechnbar.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

Orlando Bloom sieht immer so aus wie ein Schuldkind, das ständig mit dem Kopf ins Klo getaucht wird. 
Turner hat da schon markantere Züge und Bond muss markante Züge haben.
Craig hat ja gar nichts markantes. Er ist ja blonder als Gottschalk und Bond muss ein dunkelhaariger, drahtiger Typ sein, der gerne mal flirtet und das auch so kann, dass es nicht lächerlich wirkt.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2017)

Craigs Augen sind markanter alle sonstigen Bond-Darsteller. Die stachen raus, besonders in den Kampfszenen. 
Die Filme mit ihm sind i.A. aber auch einfach rauer und dreckiger als die vorherigen, da brauchst du auch so einen rauen Typen wie Craig.

Einen Pierce Brosnan will ich jedenfalls nicht auf einem Stuhl hocken sehen, wo ihm die Eier "massiert" werden.


----------



## Dustin91 (14. Juni 2017)

Ich hoffe einfach, dass entweder nochmal Craig am Start sein wird oder sie Henry Cavill oder Luke Evans nehmen werden.
Cavill ist ja schon lange mein Favorit, aber Luke Evans wäre auch gut!

Ich mochte auch das rauhe, animalische an Craig. Aber ich kann auch verstehen, dass ältere Bond-Fans Craig und die neueren Filme nicht mögen, weil es halt nicht mehr so der "Über-Bond" ist, welcher allen überlegen ist, sondern er menschlicher und verletzlicher dargestellt wird.
Aber ich bin froh drüber, dass man von so Sachen wie unsichtbaren Autos wie bei "Stirb an einem anderen Tag" und so Quatsch weggeht, weil das war einfach nix 

Und um OT zu bleiben:
Everest habe ich letztens das erste Mal angeschaut und ich finde den ziemlich gut. Würde 8/10 geben.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Craigs Augen sind markanter alle sonstigen Bond-Darsteller. Die stachen raus, besonders in den Kampfszenen.
> Die Filme mit ihm sind i.A. aber auch einfach rauer und dreckiger als die vorherigen, da brauchst du auch so einen rauen Typen wie Craig.





Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich mochte auch das rauhe, animalische an Craig.



Sucht euch ein Zimmer. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Einen Pierce Brosnan will ich jedenfalls nicht auf einem Stuhl hocken sehen, wo ihm die Eier "massiert" werden.



Ich seinen Bart geil, als er aus Koreanischer Haft herausgeholt wurde. 



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich mochte auch das rauhe, animalische an Craig. Aber ich kann auch verstehen, dass ältere Bond-Fans Craig und die neueren Filme nicht mögen, weil es halt nicht mehr so der "Über-Bond" ist, welcher allen überlegen ist, sondern er menschlicher und verletzlicher dargestellt wird.
> Aber ich bin froh drüber, dass man von so Sachen wie unsichtbaren Autos wie bei "Stirb an einem anderen Tag" und so Quatsch weggeht, weil das war einfach nix



Das mit dem unsichtbaren Auto war auch Unsinn.
Aber so einen sinnfreien Kram haben wir schon mal bei Moonraker gesehen.
Wer einfach nur einen Spion sehen will, guckt sich Jason Bourne an.
Bond war schon immer anders und das sollte so bleiben.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit dem unsichtbaren Auto war auch Unsinn.


Der Film war im Allgemeinen Unsinn, allein schon die katastrophalen CGI-Effekte.
Den konnte auch Halle Berry nur bedingt retten.

Spätestens seit der _Bourne Identität_ sind aber Bond-Filme der "alten" Machart sowieso nicht mehr modern.
In den 90ern hat Martin Campbell mit Pierce Brosnan der Reihe neue Impulse gegeben und James Bond erstmals "modern" gemacht.
Filme wie _GoldenEye_ kann man sich zwar heute immernoch ansehen, sind aber einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 
Und das meine ich jetzt nicht auf die visuellen Effekte bezogen.
Dann kam erneut Campbell und hat mit Craig Bond zu dem gemacht, was er eben heute ist. Eine bessere Wahl wäre auch nicht zu treffen gewesen, lieber einen Craig, mit dem man neue Wege geht, anstelle eines miserablen Versuchs, Brosnan oder Connery zu kopieren. Das wäre vermutlich gnadenlos in die Hose gegangen.

Könnte aber auch nicht sagen, dass ich Bond vermissen würde, wenn sie ihn nach 50 Jahren einstampfen würden.^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2017)

Kung Fu Panda Teil 3


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch nicht sagen, dass ich Bond vermissen würde, wenn sie ihn nach 50 Jahren einstampfen würden.^^



Bond ist durch Craig aber zu einem Standard Action Film verkommen und das interessiert heute auch niemanden mehr.
Mit sowas kannst du gegen den Superheldenwahn nicht anstinken.
Daher schaue ich lieber Wonder Woman. 
President Underwood spielt da mit.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2017)

Dass _Ein Quantum Trost_ und _Spectre_ so miserabel waren, kann doch Craig nichts. In ersterem war er als Bond sogar besser als der Film selber.
Und _Casino Royale_ würde ich jetzt nicht als Standard-Actionfilm ansehen. Bei weitem nicht. Das war einer der besten Bonds, die je gedreht wurden.

Glaubst du aber auf der anderen seite, dass z.B. mit einem Clive Owen irgendwas anders geworden wäre? Oder meinetwegen Jason Statham? Oder Colin Farrell? Vinnie Jones?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

Vinnie Jones? 
Jason Statham ist zu bekannt, der würde als Bond nicht durchgehen.
Gilt auch für Clive Owen.

Gib also Turner eine Chance. 
Casino Royale war doch nur das Remake der Parodie mit David Niven und David Niven steckt Craig doch locker in die Tasche. 
Im Grunde genommen wurde das Thema um Casino Royale mehrmals verfilmt, weils eben der erste Roman von Fleming ist.

Man, man, wir brauchen echt einen Bond Thread.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2017)

Vinnie Jones wäre in der Pokerszene passend gewesen. Der hätte sich einfach hingehockt, schief geguckt und Le Chiffré hätte ihn einfach gewinnen lassen.

Turner wäre aber anno 2005/6 so oder so noch zu jung gewesen. Du kannst keinen unter 30 einen gestandenen Mann wie Bond spielen lassen.


----------



## marcus022 (14. Juni 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Cavill ist ja schon lange mein Favorit


Ja da waren wir uns einig.

Red Rock West 

Ein Örtchen namens Red Rock wird zur Odyssee eines eigentlich friedlichen Alleingängers. Aus Texas kommend nur dorthin um einen Job anzutreten sitz er durch eine Verstrickung unglücklicher Zustände und aber vor allem auch eigener Dummheiten tief in der Sch... Das Ende finde ich klasse 5/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2017)

Expreß in die Hölle 6/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (15. Juni 2017)

Sleepy Hollow 

7/10


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Vinnie Jones wäre in der Pokerszene passend gewesen. Der hätte sich einfach hingehockt, schief geguckt und Le Chiffré hätte ihn einfach gewinnen lassen.
> 
> Turner wäre aber anno 2005/6 so oder so noch zu jung gewesen. Du kannst keinen unter 30 einen gestandenen Mann wie Bond spielen lassen.



Ich sehe Turner als den Nachfolger von Craig an.
Und ich erwarte auch morgen keinen neuen Bond Film. Das kann ruhig ein paar Jahre dauern, so eine Pause schadet einer Serie auch nicht.
Turner ist jetzt in den 30er oder so.
Lass ihn ab 40 Bond spielen, dann wirkt er glaubwürdiger.

Mich hat das ja schon bei Batman vs. Superman so angenervt, dass sie einerseits sagen, dass das ein alter Batman ist, der müde des Kämpfens ist oder so, aber einen jungen Lex Luther ranholen, der völlig unglaubwürdig wirkt. Nichts gegen Jesse Eisenberg, aber ich halte ihn in diesem Film für eine komplette Fehlbesetzung.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2017)

Mein Favorit wäre nach wie vor Tom Hiddleston. Er hat schon in "The Night Manager" einen guten Job als Agent gemacht.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juni 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wäre nach wie vor Tom Hiddleston. Er hat schon in "The Night Manager" einen guten Job als Agent gemacht.


DEN grade nicht.

Sorry, aber der sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus junger Gary Oldman und Jared Leto, so einen kann ich mir nicht als Frauenvernascher vorstellen.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juni 2017)

Als Schönling geht er wohl durch, das denke ich schon. Ein Bond muss aber eben auch irgendwo ein reifer Kerl sein, der auch mal wirklich ernst und abgeklärt aus der Wäsche schauen kann. Nach Brosnan und Craig auch zerbrochen und mürrisch.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nach Brosnan und Craig auch zerbrochen und mürrisch.



Ich hab aber keine Lust, ständig einen heulenden Bond zu sehen, der immer von seiner schweren Kindheit erzählt, wo selbst dann der Bösewicht Mitleid bekommt und ihn am Leben lassen will.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber der sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus junger Gary Oldman und Jared Leto, so einen kann ich mir nicht als Frauenvernascher vorstellen.



Du brauchst ihn dir auch nicht so vorzustellen. Er IST ein Frauenschwarm. Taylor Swift, Elisabeth Olsen, Kat Dennings, von "Total Film" zum sexiest Schauspieler gewählt. Und in Night Manager hat er eine Affäre mit der Frau des Bösewichts, was glaubhaft rüberkam. Er wird ohne Zweifel auch der Bond-Seite als Frauenvernascher gerecht.
Düster kann er auch, siehe Loki.
Der Mann ist in meinen Augen in allen Belangen der perfekte Bond.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juni 2017)

DER? 

Sieht der aus wie jemand, der in der einen Szene eine Armee an Schurken plattmacht und in der nächsten 'ne Braut klarmacht?
Nö, ein Bond braucht was kantiges, abgebrühtes, hartes. Wenn ich mir das Gesicht von dem Typ ansehe, erkenne ich nichts davon.
Eher einen ehemaligen Philosophie-Studenten, welcher in der Schule in der Reihe mit den Strebern gesessen hat.



> Er IST ein Frauenschwarm. Taylor Swift, Elisabeth Olsen, Kat Dennings, von "Total Film" zum sexiest Schauspieler gewählt.


Solange die nicht Kandiatinnen für die nächsten Bond-Girls sind, ist mir egal was die denken.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sieht der aus wie jemand, der in der einen Szene eine Armee an Schurken plattmacht und in der nächsten 'ne Braut klarmacht? Nö, ein Bond braucht was kantiges, abgebrühtes, hartes. Wenn ich mir das Gesicht von dem Typ ansehe, erkenne ich nichts davon. Eher einen ehemaligen Philosophie-Studenten, welcher in der Schule in der Reihe mit den Strebern gesessen hat



In wie vielen Filmen oder Serien hast du ihn denn gesehen? 
Hiddleston ist sehr vielseitig. Den Agenten (Night Manager) nimmt man ihm genauso ab, wie den düsteren, abgebrühten Bösewicht (Thor Filme), wie den Upperclass Gentlemen (High Rise).
Er wäre eine absolut gelungene Besetzung für Bond.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juni 2017)

Wenn du mit Agenten meinst, als Stellenbeschreibung einer offenen Stelle in einer Modelagentur, dann ja. Als Geheimdienstmitarbeiter der Folter und fast-Totschlag übersteht, dann nein.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn du mit Agenten meinst, als Stellenbeschreibung einer offenen Stelle in einer Modelagentur, dann ja.



Du meinst wie Connery und Brosnan


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juni 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> In wie vielen Filmen oder Serien hast du ihn denn gesehen?
> Hiddleston ist sehr vielseitig. Den Agenten (Night Manager) nimmt man ihm genauso ab, wie den düsteren, abgebrühten Bösewicht (Thor Filme), wie den Upperclass Gentlemen (High Rise).
> Er wäre eine absolut gelungene Besetzung für Bond.


Jared Leto ist auch vielseitig, trotzdem würde der als Bond auch nicht passen.

Wie gesagt, ein Bond-Darsteller braucht etwas kantiges, was auch ein bisschen so den klassischen Macho rüberbringen kann. Und machohaft sehe ich bei Hiddleston gar nichts.  Da geht es halt auch enfach um die Optik, die Erscheinung. 
Ich behaupte, dass auch Michael Fassbender einen Bond exzellent spielen könnte - nur ist er dafür einfach zu hässlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2017)

Na ja, jedem seine Meinung.
Für mich jedenfalls wäre Hiddleston ein wirklich guter Bond


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ein Bond-Darsteller braucht etwas kantiges, was auch ein bisschen so den klassischen Macho rüberbringen kann.



Wie eben Aidan Turner.  
Dazu ist er Ire. Also wenn die Briten aus der EU draußen sind, kann er als Bond trotzdem noch EU weit reisen. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, jedem seine Meinung.



Eigene Meinung? 
Geht ja mal gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eigene Meinung?
> Geht ja mal gar nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ups, schnell weg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2017)

Bei Bond ist das wie mit der Religion. Es gibt nur die eine Wahrheit und alles andere ist Blasphemie.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2017)

Das ist wohl wahr


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Bond ist das wie mit der Religion. Es gibt nur die eine Wahrheit und alles andere ist Blasphemie.


Und da sind strenggenommen die Romane von Ian Fleming die eine Wahrheit.
Also damit wäre alles was nach Octopussy kam, Blasphemie.

Genauso wie bei _STAR WARS_, da gibt es nur eine Wahrheit und die hat nichts mit Disney zu tun.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und da sind strenggenommen die Romane von Ian Fleming die eine Wahrheit.



Die wiederum wenig damit zu tun haben, wie du Bond siehst...


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juni 2017)

Hmm, also Timothy Dalton war dem Bond in den Büchern am ähnlichsten.

Dort ließt man aber auch, dass Bond ein extremer Alkoholiker ist, der wahrscheinlich keine 55 Jahre alt werden würde. 
Also vielleicht doch eher David Hasslehoff.


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Juni 2017)

Ich finde ja, dass David Gandy auch noch passen würde, aber der ist halt kein Schauspieler


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Genauso wie bei _STAR WARS_, da gibt es nur eine Wahrheit und die hat nichts mit Disney zu tun.



Star Wars ist mehr als eine Religion.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Juni 2017)

Stimmt, dass ist noch ne Sekte


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Juni 2017)

Hidden Figures 10/10

Ein Film nach wahren Begebenheiten über eine Gruppe farbiger Frauen, die in der Zeit von Rassentrennung und Diskriminierung das Weltraumprogramm der NASA entscheidend nach vorne bringen.


----------



## Andregee (15. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Craig war keine Fehlbesetzung, Craig war der einzig richtige.
> Wen hätte man sonst nehmen sollen? Ewan McGregor? Hugh Grant?[emoji38]
> 
> Und Dalton hat ihn am ehesten so wie in den Büchern dargestellt, in allererster Linie britisch.


Wie kann man den einzig wahren vergessen? Rowan Atkinson hätte perfekt gepasst [emoji12] [emoji12] 

[emoji2] [emoji2] 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Chefkoch- (15. Juni 2017)

Killer Klowns from Outer Space 

10/10


----------



## Manston (16. Juni 2017)

Fluch der Karibik 5... nach dem entäuschenden 4en Teil bin ich mit sehr großer Skepsis an diesen Teil gegangen, muss allerdings sagen das e rmich Positiv überrascht hat. Hat sicherlich hier und da auch seine Schwächen und kommt nicht an die Trilogie der ersten drei Teile hin aber an sich ein guter Film.

8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2017)

Die Abenteuer des Rabbi Jacob


----------



## -Chefkoch- (16. Juni 2017)

Ghosts of Mars

5/10


----------



## dsdenni (16. Juni 2017)

Bastille Day 7/10


----------



## NOQLEMIX (16. Juni 2017)

22 Bullets

9,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2017)

Ip Man 3 9/10


----------



## Jimiblu (17. Juni 2017)

Der neue Fluch der Karibik

Alles schon Mal gesehen, nichts überraschendes dabei. Trotzdem gut unterhalten, deshalb 6,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2017)

Gesprengte Ketten 6/10


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juni 2017)

Dead or Alive, 7/10 Der Film erinnert mehr an eine Abfolge von Kämpfen als einen echten Film, die Geschichte ist einfach zu durchschauen und nicht sonderlich lang. Trotzdem haben mir die Kämpfe gefallen und es war ganz ok


----------



## Amon (17. Juni 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Gesprengte Ketten 6/10


Nur 6/10?! Das ist einer meiner all time favourites.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcus022 (17. Juni 2017)

In the Line of Fire 

Ich gebe *5/7*. Katz und Mausspiel zwischen Secret Service Agent der in die Jahre gekommen ist und kriminellem. Hätte man nicht besser besetzen können mit Eastwood und Malkovich. 
Das Remake, wenn ich es so bezeichnen kann, "The Sentinel" ist ähnlich gut wenn auch wie ich finde etwas spannender. Aber aufgrund der Tatsache das es hier nur einen Bösewicht gibt wird diese Beziehung guter Mann böser Mann natürlich viel intensiver erzählt. 

Und eins muss ich erwähnen. Der Kuss zwischen Clint und Rene Russo ist mal der absolute Hit. Mit Zunge


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Nur 6/10?! Das ist einer meiner all time favourites.



Geschmäcker sind verschieden  

EDIT : Last Man Standing


----------



## Amon (18. Juni 2017)

Last Man Standing ist cool, könnte ich mir auch mal wieder ansehen. Hab mir gestern Wonderwoman gegeben, gar nicht mal schlecht der Film. Gebe eine 9/10.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Last Man Standing ist cool, könnte ich mir auch mal wieder ansehen. Hab mir gestern Wonderwoman gegeben, gar nicht mal schlecht der Film. Gebe eine 9/10.



Den möchte ich auch sehen, soll gut sein.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> EDIT : Last Man Standing



Die Fernsehserie mit Tim Allen?


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juni 2017)

Ich denke er meint Bruce Willis

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Fernsehserie mit Tim Allen?



Nein


Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint Bruce Willis



Richtig


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juni 2017)

Gewonnen! Was sagst du? Als Belohnung ein kaltes Corona? Na sicher! 

Die Serie mit Tim Allen kenne ich noch überhaupt nicht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Serie mit Tim Allen kenne ich noch überhaupt nicht.



Nicht mein Ding ( Last Man Standing )^^ Fand Hör mal wer da Hämmert viel besser


----------



## Cleriker (18. Juni 2017)

Hab ich immer gesehen damals und vor einiger Zeit auch nochmal ein paar Folgen. In der Serie steckt viel mehr als ich früher so wahrgenommen habe.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (18. Juni 2017)

Gestern 

Triangle 5/10

und

Miss Meadows 6,5/10


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juni 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind verschieden


Der Film basiert auf einer wahren Begebenheit und ist handwerklich wie schauspielerisch herausragend, auch nach heutigen Maßstäben. Das sind definitiv mehr als nur "6/10".


----------



## clown44 (18. Juni 2017)

Baywatch 7/10


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juni 2017)

Fack ju Göhte 2 5/10

Typische Fortsetzung, die schlechter als Teil 1 ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Film basiert auf einer wahren Begebenheit und ist handwerklich wie schauspielerisch herausragend, auch nach heutigen Maßstäben. Das sind definitiv mehr als nur "6/10".



Geschmäcker sind verschieden 

EDIT : Legend of the Wolf 7/10


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die Serie mit Tim Allen kenne ich noch überhaupt nicht.



Finde ich recht lustig.


----------



## Kindercola (19. Juni 2017)

Pixels    -  5/10
nix besonders, bisschen schmunzeln ist gegeben


----------



## ForceOne (19. Juni 2017)

Wonder Woman 7/10

Falls Ihr ins Kino gehen solltet, auf 3D kann man, wie üblich, verzichten.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

Das mit den 3D machen die auch nur, damit man den Film nicht heimlich abfilmen kann.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (19. Juni 2017)

Dummerweise kommen viele Filme bei uns im Kino nur noch ausschließlich in 3D. Bei den meisten Filmen könnte ich auch gut verzichten, zumal man so einiges an Geld sparen könnte.
Den einzigen Film, den ich in letzter Zeit mit wirklich lohnendem 3D gesehen habe, war Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## Gast20170724 (19. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit den 3D machen die auch nur, damit man den Film nicht heimlich abfilmen kann.



Man muss doch nur eine 3D-Brille vor die Kamera halten........oder etwa doch nicht


----------



## Amon (19. Juni 2017)

Im Kino abfilmen macht doch eh kaum noch jemand.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Im Kino abfilmen macht doch eh kaum noch jemand.



Ich kenne niemanden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2017)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## OField (20. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> gar nicht mal schlecht der Film. Gebe eine 9/10.


Und was wäre 10/10 ? "Da kann man nicht meckern!"? ^.^


----------



## ForceOne (20. Juni 2017)

Für 10/10 hätte  Wonder Woman sich mal richtig ausziehen müssen.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juni 2017)

...und zwar direkt am Anfang und bis zum Ende so verweilen sollen. 
Das wäre auch bei ghost in the shell mal eine Möglichkeit für eine Alternative Fassung.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2017)

Dreamcatcher 7/10


----------



## azzih (20. Juni 2017)

Wonder Woman 7/10 : Einer der besseren Superheldenfilme (ich mag die normal nicht sonderlich) ohne dabei die Qualität von Netflixserien wie Daredevil etc. zu erreichen. Kann man sich durchaus anschauen, nicht totaler Schund wie Spiderman oder Captain America.


----------



## marcus022 (20. Juni 2017)

Kennst du Watchmen ?

State of Play 

Richtig guter Thriller mit fantastischer Besetzung. 6/7


----------



## NOQLEMIX (20. Juni 2017)

Wonder Woman 8,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2017)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## -Chefkoch- (24. Juni 2017)

Homefront

7/10

Solider Actionfilm mit Jason Statham


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2017)

Dead Man Down 6/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. Juni 2017)

Everest - 8/10

Der auf wahren Begebenheiten beruhende Film hat mir einen wirklich plastischen Eindruck in eine Everest Besteigung und das Drumrum gegeben. Emotional hat er mich gepackt und spannend war es ebenfalls.

Echt verrückt zu welchem Risiko manch einer bereit ist "nur" um auf einem Berg gewesen zu sein...


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juni 2017)

Wonder Woman 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2017)

Legend of Tarzan 7/10


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juni 2017)

Sherlock Die Sechs Thatchers 7/10 

War ganz gut und hat mich gut unterhalten, aber ich verstehe nicht ganz weshalb man die Person hinter dem ganzen während des Films so gut versteckt, sie kommt im Film kaum vor.


----------



## marcus022 (24. Juni 2017)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> "nur" um auf einem Berg gewesen zu sein...


Nicht irgendein Berg, der Berg. Vor kurzem hat ein Blinder den Everest bestiegen. Er war "erst" der zweite Blinde (aus Europa) überhaupt nach irgendeinem Amerikaner (2001).


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Nicht irgendein Berg, der Berg. Vor kurzem hat ein Blinder den Everest bestiegen. Er war "erst" der zweite Blinde (aus Europa) überhaupt nach irgendeinem Amerikaner (2001).



Woher weiß der Blinde aber, dass er wirklich auf dem Everest war?


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juni 2017)

Männer die auf Ziegen starren 6/10

Zwar ausgemachter Schwachsinn, aber gut erzählt und irgendwie sympathisch. Man muss sich aber darauf einlassen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (25. Juni 2017)

Der soll total stumpf sein der Film. Muss mir den auch unbedingt mal ansehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Chefkoch- (25. Juni 2017)

Straight Outta Compton 

10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2017)

Accidents - Totgeschwiegen 5/10


----------



## Cleriker (25. Juni 2017)

Deepwater Horizon 

Der Ton war brutal klar... die meiste Zeit. Leider gab es Stellen die zu stark gedämmt wurden und zwar zu sehr. Das soll Unbehagen und den Moment verdeutlichen, nimmt aber zu viel Tiefe und wirkt verschnitten. 
Auch fehlen unglaublich viele Infos. Was war vor dem Flug dorthin? Wie soll der Schutzmechanismus funktionieren und warum tat er das nicht. Von den Bildern her sieht man es, jedoch nur wenn man sich anderweitig informiert hat. Ansonsten fragt man sich was man ständig sieht. Auch kommt nicht rüber wie lang der ganze Spaß eigentlich gedauert hat. 

Jetzt aber auch was positives. Mark spielt seine Rolle gut, genau wie Don und ein paar andere. Der Klang wie bereits erwähnt, wirklich gut. Viele werden schnell leiser machen, das nimmt aber sehr viele Geräusche, die das Umfeld eigentlich erst greifbar machen. Also der Film ist laut. Wirklich laut. Ansonsten funktioniert er nicht.
Bildgewaltig sind vor allem die Explosionen und Zusammenbrüche der Stahlkonstruktionen. Also technisch echt top der Film.

Ich vergebe eine 7,5/10. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcus022 (25. Juni 2017)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Everest - 8/10 Emotional hat er mich gepackt und spannend war es ebenfalls.


Dann empfehle ich dir auch wärmstens "K2-Das letzte Abenteuer". Ein Abenteuerfilm von 1991. Naturaufnahmen der Extraklasse. Ein super Bild und spannend obendrein.

Traue Niemandem 2/7

Schwaches Drehbuch kombiniert mit einer schlechten Regiearbeit.

Apollo 13

Ich kannte den Film. Ist aber laange her gewesen. Er lebt natürlich ausschließlich von Spannungselementen. Immer wieder neu auftretende Probleme usw. Aber trotzdem aus wenig viel gemacht muss ich sagen. 
Das drum herum mit "Mission Control" bringt svhon immer wieder neuen Schwung. Ist ja nicht so wie im Film "No Turning Back" wo man Tom Hardy wirklich >95% von vorn im Auto telefonierend beobachtet. 5/7

All is Lost

Jetzt komm ich wieder auf "No Turning Back" zu sprechen. Nur hier ist es nochmal ganz anders. Unspektakulär aber doch eindringlich und intensiv. Ein Mann allein auf weiter Flur. Nur die Natur und sein Boot. 
Die gefühlten 3 Sätze die er spricht klingen für jemanden der den Film nicht kennt abschreckend aber genau das gibt diesem Werk eine ganz spezielle Note.  5/7


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2017)

Ruf der Macht - Im Sumpf der Korruption 6/10


----------



## Rolk (26. Juni 2017)

Antman
7/10

Die 5. Welle
6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2017)

Die Goonies


----------



## Amon (27. Juni 2017)

Das Boot
Natürlich die 6 Stunden Fassung fürs Fernsehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-sack88 (27. Juni 2017)

Die Tage des Condor
Ich mag den New-Hollywood-Kram ja...
9/10


Wonder Woman
Erwartungen voll erfüllt. Das erste Drittel ist noch "nur" gut, aber spätestens mit der Notlandung ist das schon sehr stark. Sicher der beste DC-Film seit Dark Knight.
Besonders das Duo Gadot und Pine ist überzeugend.
9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2017)

World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles 5/10


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juni 2017)

Uff, den hätte ich eher mit 3 oder 4 bewertet


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Uff, den hätte ich eher mit 3 oder 4 bewertet


Das geht ja noch, Dustin hat den mit 8 oder so bewertet.


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das geht ja noch, Dustin hat den mit 8 oder so bewertet.



So what? Ich habe stumpfes Geballer erwartet und das habe ich bekommen, also war ich glücklich und zufrieden 
Ich benutze die Skala immer für jeden Film einzeln betrachtet und  nicht in Relation zu anderen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (28. Juni 2017)

Die Mumie (2017) 6,5/10

Optisch ein Leckerbissen und von der Handlung soweit okay, allerdings war das 3D wie so oft eher bescheiden, das Ende recht grauenhaft und es ging für meinen Geschmack zu wenig um die Mumie sondern mehr um Tom Cruise' Figur.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> So what? Ich habe stumpfes Geballer erwartet und das habe ich bekommen, also war ich glücklich und zufrieden
> Ich benutze die Skala immer für jeden Film einzeln betrachtet und  nicht in Relation zu anderen.


Als Mischung aus Kriegs- und Science-Ficiton-Film-Parodie hätte der streifen echt getaugt.
Michelle Rodriguez als Linda Hamilton des 21. Jahrhunderts, Aaron Ekchart als Hauptfigur in Spe und Michael Pena als Quoten-Unschuldsengel, der draufgeht ohne dass irgend' eine Sau heult.
Allein schon diese pseudo-Black Hawk Down-mäßigen Häuserkämpfe, die komischen Miniatur-AT-ATs der Aliens und die Werbeeinlagen für's US-Militär ("Do you know what a bushmaster cannon can do?") hätten sowas von in ein Scary-Movie-Film gepasst.


----------



## D0pefish (28. Juni 2017)

ein Film den ich mir damals per Mittwochs-Premiere allein im Kino reinziehen musste aber seitdem immer mal wieder beim Alte Freunde Treff angesehen wird 
Menace II Society

woher auch immer, gibt wohl kaum was besseres in der Richtung
John Wick Kapitel II

und hier hat mir doch glatt kurz die Wange geschwitzt
The Garden of Words
Drachenläufer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2017)

Colombiana 7/10


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Als Mischung aus Kriegs- und Science-Ficiton-Film-Parodie hätte der streifen echt getaugt.
> Michelle Rodriguez als Linda Hamilton des 21. Jahrhunderts, Aaron Ekchart als Hauptfigur in Spe und Michael Pena als Quoten-Unschuldsengel, der draufgeht ohne dass irgend' eine Sau heult.
> Allein schon diese pseudo-Black Hawk Down-mäßigen Häuserkämpfe, die komischen Miniatur-AT-ATs der Aliens und die Werbeeinlagen für's US-Militär ("Do you know what a bushmaster cannon can do?") hätten sowas von in ein Scary-Movie-Film gepasst.


Ich scheine auch wohl zu den wenigen Menschen zu gehören, die den Film eigentlich ganz okay fanden, hätte auch so 7-8 gegeben. Kenne eigentlich kaum bessere Alien Invasions Filme


----------



## marcus022 (28. Juni 2017)

Contact
Super gespielt von Jodie. Das Ende hätte ich mir anders gewünscht aber dieses Wunschdenken kommt glaube ich noch 100 Jahre zu früh. 5/7

Lucy 3/7
Ab 50% Gehirnleistung viel zu abgedreht. Sie will 100%  erreichen. Man selbst ist dazu geneigt es auf 0% herunterzufahren. Kommt deswegen an "Ohne Limit" auch nicht ansatzweise heran.


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2017)

Contact hat damals indirekt den Startschuss für Seti@home und BOINC gegeben. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2017)

Kill Bill Volume 1


----------



## marcus022 (28. Juni 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Contact hat damals indirekt den Startschuss für Seti@home und BOINC gegeben.


Glaube ich dir. Der Film hat sicher eine menge Leute inspiriert. Und aus diesem Projekt sind dann auch wieder andere interessante Projekte entstanden usw ^^


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2017)

Der Schluss hat diesen Film meiner Meinung nach völlig ruiniert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2017)

Flags of Our Fathers 7/10


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Juni 2017)

Hacked 6,5/10

Thriller mit Pierce Brosnan. Schlecht war er nicht, aber ein zweites Mal würde ich ihn nicht schauen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Chips -- 2017er Film.
Fand ich überraschend gut und Michael Pena ist der neue Action Star. Ich sag es euch. 
Von mir eine 7 von 10, weil die Späße recht gut rüber kamen und die Geschichte um die Motorrad Cops der 70er Jahre ins neue Jahrtausend gut portiert wurden.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Juni 2017)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es ein Remake gibt. Da ich Michael Peña gerne sehe werde ich auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

Ist auch an mir irgendwie vorbeigegangen.
Die Motorrad Serie aus den 70ern. 
Ziemlich schräg neu aufgesetzt, aber irgendwie sehr cool gemacht.
Gefiel mir. Und Michael Pena kann kein Motorrad fahren. Der Running Gag in dem Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2017)

Betty Anne Waters 7/10


----------



## marcus022 (29. Juni 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Schluss hat diesen Film meiner Meinung nach völlig ruiniert.


Ein bisschen schon ja.


----------



## Manston (30. Juni 2017)

Transformers 5 .... 7/10 Top Action und Bildqualität aber Story naja wie jeder Transfomers eben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2017)

Get Carter – Die Wahrheit tut weh 5/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. Juli 2017)

Wonder Woman: 7/10

Visuell toll in Szene gesetzt, allerdings zu wenig Action und zu viel Einführung, Schnulzen und blabla


----------



## cerbero (1. Juli 2017)

Das Jerico-Project 6/10

mal wieder ein Beweis wie grausam deutsche DirecttoDVD-Synchro enden kann (wie schlimm kann man einen "spanischen Dialekt" verhunzen) - 

auf English ganz unterhaltsam


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2017)

Valkenvania – Die wunderbare Welt des Wahnsinns 5/10


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juli 2017)

Valkenvania? Valkenvania! Oh mein Gott! Den Film habe ich genau einmal gesehen, als Kind. Die hässliche Fratze aber ewig vor Augen gehabt. Als Kind hab ich echt nicht kapiert, dass das nur Fiktion war.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (1. Juli 2017)

In China essen sie Hunde

7/10

Fand ihn nicht mehr so gut wie damals, hatte aber immer noch einen schönen Nostalgiewert.
Den billigen, eher dreckigen Look finde ich immer noch extrem gut. Hat einfach was eigenes und wirkt ziemlich roh.


----------



## Thomas0x (1. Juli 2017)

Auch Wonder Women, ich fand den Film sehr gut 8.5/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Logan - The Wolverine*

Was für ein Brett vor dem Herrn... Über allem liegt unübersehbar eine bleierne Form des Schwermuts, ja der Depression - zu lachen gibt es in dieser Welt nicht mehr viel, hier und da ein Funken grimmigen Humors, aber grundsätzlich ist dies hier meilenweit von den anderen Fun Streifen aus dem Marvel Hause entfernt wie nur sonst was.

Eigentlich ist dies hier ein Western, nur halt im Superheldengewand ohne echte Superhelden... Wie auch Clint Eastwood in Erbarmungslos musste Hugh Jackman erst reifen, äußerlich wie innerlich, bis eine der ikonischsten Figuren ever ihr Opus Magnum erhalten sollte...
Die Helden von dereinst sind müde und alt geworden, siech und krank - und doch fiebern und leiden wir mit, wenn sie auf ihrem letzten Ritt nochmals alle losen Enden zusammenführen...

Was die Beteiligten hier abliefern, IST einfach nur ganz GROß! Keine strahlenden Übermenschen deren Handeln und Entscheidungen keine Kosequenzen hat, kein lapidares Schulterzucken bei großflächigen Kollateralschäden, sondern stets immer einen Schritt am Abgrund... Teils wird dies in unglaublich intensiven Szenen dargestellt...
Ich könnte hier noch ewig schreiben, aber ich sage nur eines: Schaut ihn euch an, wenn ihr auch nur einen Funken über habt für den Mann, der in dem was er tut, der Beste ist...

Dafne Keen als Laura/X-23 ist jedenfalls die Tochter, die ich nie hatte... Am Ende hatte ich so richtig Pipi in den Augen. 

In diesem Sinne: Die Liebe bleibt...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2017)

Alien Covenant 6/10


----------



## Gast20170724 (2. Juli 2017)

Fluch der Karibik - Salazars Rache

Ein in meinen Augen gelungener Film, auf jeden Fall besser als Teil 4, aber Johnny Depp hat die Rolle in meinen Augen nicht sehr überzeugend gespielt.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juli 2017)

Ich einfach unverbesserlich 2, 8/10 Wenn es um Party machen geht, dann sind die Minions Profis.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Juli 2017)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freue mich schon sehr auf den Release der Blu-Ray, hätte auch gern das Steelbook gekauft, aber leider finde ich das Motiv da nicht so schön 

The Shallows - Wegen der Hauptdarstellerin sehenswert  sonst halt 0815

Star Trek Beyond - Nie Star Trek Fan gewesen, aber solider Film, der allerdings auch nichts wirklich neues macht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2017)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> The Shallows - Wegen der Hauptdarstellerin sehenswert  sonst halt 0815



Ja -- Blake ist schon anschaubar.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja -- Blake ist schon anschaubar.



Der einzige Grund, warum ich alle Staffeln Gossip Girl durchgehalten hab


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2017)

Ja, Blake ist absolut scharf. 

Bei mir war's heute Abend Nen in Black 3 und ich geb ihm glatte 7/10.

Der hat alles deutlich besser gemacht als der zweite und das Ende war für meinen Geschmack wirklich sehr gut.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2017)

Welche Blake?

Doch nicht etwa Blake Lively?  Die Frau sieht aus wie ein Streichholz.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Juli 2017)

Ich hab schon immer gern mit dem Feuer gespielt. 
Wär dir Beth Ditto lieber?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wär dir Beth Ditto lieber?


Jop.
Besser was zum anfassen, als was, das schon beim Angucken auseinanderbricht.


----------



## Amon (3. Juli 2017)

Also was Blake Lively zu wenig hat, hat Beth Ditto zu viel. 😀

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2017)

Dirty Harry kommt zurück


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Dirty Harry kommt zurück



Wo? Remake? Spielt Scott Eastwood den neuen Dirty Harry?
Hätte auf jeden Fall was.


----------



## z3hnit (3. Juli 2017)

John Wick 2,  8/10, hat Spaß gemacht und Action statt
Jack Reacher 2, 5/10, fande ich nicht so toll, bis auf die Szene am Anfang wo er im Diner "saß"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo? Remake? Spielt Scott Eastwood den neuen Dirty Harry?
> Hätte auf jeden Fall was.



Das Original von 1983, glaube nicht das ein Remake kommen wird.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (6. Juli 2017)

X-Men First Class

8/10


----------



## NOQLEMIX (6. Juli 2017)

Source Code 9/10

Hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht damit gerechnet, dass der Film so gut ist.


----------



## TextMaster (6. Juli 2017)

Oldboy (Remake) - War echt ein Krampf den zu schauen...zumindest wenn man zuvor das Original gesehen hat


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2017)

Scary Movie 5


----------



## marcus022 (6. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Woher weiß der Blinde aber, dass er wirklich auf dem Everest war?


Ich habe erst nicht darauf geantwortet weil ich nicht wusste wie ich darauf reagieren sollte aber ich spiel mal mit. Meine Antwort. Wegen der schlechten/sauerstoffarmen Luft in dieser Höhe (?)



Cleriker schrieb:


> Männer die auf Ziegen starren 6/10
> 
> Zwar ausgemachter Schwachsinn, aber gut erzählt und irgendwie sympathisch. Man muss sich aber darauf einlassen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


Mehr hätte er von mir auch nicht bekommen. Ich war irgendwie enttäuscht aber wie du schon sagst, vielleicht war ich an diesem Abend nicht bereit mich darauf einzulassen.


Straight Shooter
Heino Ferch at his best. Kurz und "schmerzlos" dieser Film. Ex Fremdenlegionär, ein beinharter Kerl, gerät außer Kontrolle (verständlicherweise) 6/7

The imitation Game 4+/7


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. Juli 2017)

John Wick 2 nochmal auf Bluray 8/10
Immer noch wunderschön anzuschauende Kampfchoreographien und Schießereien


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Ich habe erst nicht darauf geantwortet weil ich nicht wusste wie ich darauf reagieren sollte aber ich spiel mal mit. Meine Antwort. Wegen der schlechten/sauerstoffarmen Luft in dieser Höhe (?)



Die hast du auf anderen hohen Bergen auch.
Man kann ihn ja mit aufn K2 geschleppt haben.
Es geht aber explizit um den Everest.
Oder hatte er ein sprachgesteuertes GPS Gerät, das ihm gesagt hat, dass er den Gipfel des Everest erreicht hat?
Ich hab keine Ahnung. Würde ich aber doch interessieren.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2017)

Asterix – Sieg über Cäsar


----------



## TextMaster (7. Juli 2017)

Deadpool

Nach all dem Hype doch eine ganz schöne Enttäuschung. Zu viel Wade Wilson, zu wenig Deadpool :/


----------



## Kiryu (7. Juli 2017)

Girl on the train

5/10, "Thriller" ohne Spannung

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## MOD6699 (7. Juli 2017)

Immer noch wunderschön anzuschauende Kampfchoreographien und Schießereien 

wat? Der Film ist 6 Monate alt


----------



## marcus022 (7. Juli 2017)

Ich kann dir nicht sagen mit wie vielen Leuten der da oben war. Aber es waren bestimmt nicht viel weniger als ein Dutzend. Das wird auch alles Dokumentiert. Und da geht es dann eben um Vertrauen. Wenn die anderen sagen wir sind oben dann ist das wohl so  Und es wurde auch offiziell bestätigt also lügten die auch nicht. Wie die Bergsteiger das allerdings bestätigen müssen würde ich auch gerne wissen.

edit: Er hatte 6 Begleiter.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube ihm natürlich, dass er aufm Everest war und gehe auch davon aus, dass ihn da keiner belogen hat oder so -- am Ende waren sie in einer Druckkammer bei Minus 30° und 1/10 Atmosphäre. 
Aber würde mich echt interessieren, wie er das für sich verifiziert hat.
Meine Frau hat mir auch mal die Augen zu gehalten und mir gesagt, dass ich eine tolle Überraschung bekomme. 
Am Ende war es eine einzige Enttäuscht. 
Aufm Ultraschall war ein Mädchen zu sehnen und kein Junge.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2017)

Ja, das hat sie mit mir auch gemacht... während sie sich langsam vor und zurück bewegt hat... 

Bei mir wars zuletzt The Raid 6/10 Der Schauplatz war echt mal was anderes und die Kämpfe sehr cool. Leider aber auch etwas too much am Ende und fast etwas eintönig. Überhaupt war mir persönlich das Ende zu banal abgefertigt.


----------



## marcus022 (7. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber würde mich echt interessieren, wie er das für sich verifiziert hat.


Ja das können nicht blinde Menschen bestimmt niemals verstehen. Ich weiss nicht ob er blind auf die Welt kam oder sein Augenlicht irgendwann verlor. 
Aber da seine anderen Sinnesorgane sensibler sind laufen die vielleicht manchmal sogar alles andere als blind durch die Gegend. Trotzdem eine interessante Frage wie er das für sich selbst verifiziert hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat mir auch mal die Augen zu gehalten und mir gesagt, dass ich eine tolle Überraschung bekomme.
> Am Ende war es eine einzige Enttäuschung.
> Aufm Ultraschall war ein Mädchen zu sehnen und kein Junge.


Na mein Glückwunsch nachträglich


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Na mein Glückwunsch nachträglich



Das ist jetzt 19 Jahre her.


----------



## marcus022 (7. Juli 2017)

Ich dachte es mir schon. Ich hätte "nachträglich" mehr herausheben, größer machen sollen ^^


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2017)

Um mal wieder auf's Thema zu kommen:
_Sharknado_

Entweder man steht auf so Trash - oder nicht.
Für den letzteren Fall: Genug Alkohol oder "Betäubungsmittel" parat halten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2017)

Nothing in Common – Sie haben nichts gemein 4/10


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Juli 2017)

Logan 9,5/10

Düster, brutal, teilweise verstörend...trotzdem einer der besten Marvel Filme überhaupt, der ohne die mittlerweile extrem ausufernden Zerstörungsorgien anderer Superhelden Filme auskommt.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2017)

Ich finde Logan auch ganz gut aber irgendwann wollte ich keine Metztelszenen mehr sehen. Deswegen hat er von mir etwas Punktabzug bekommen. Weil die es meiner Meinung nach damit etwas übertrieben haben.

Hmm, welchen Film habe ich zu letzt gesehen... achja: *The Departed *- 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2017)

War Witch 7/10


----------



## clown44 (9. Juli 2017)

The Last Stand 7,5/10


----------



## Rwk (10. Juli 2017)

Der Mann mit der Todeskralle
Immer wieder gut. 
8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2017)

Rumble Fish 7/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (10. Juli 2017)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine und X-Men 1

Chronologischer Rewatch vor Logan


----------



## aloha84 (10. Juli 2017)

La La Land: 5/10 Als musical zu unspektakulär, als Film zu klischeehaft. 
Spongebob:  8/10 abgespaceter sh*t!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. Juli 2017)

Memento 10/10, bin ein riesiger Fan von Nolan und seinen Filmen.


----------



## marcus022 (10. Juli 2017)

Dito. Vor allem führte er nicht nur Regie sondern verfasste zumeist auch das Drehbuch zum Film. Wie z.B. bei Memento. Produziert hat er manchmal sogar auch noch.



aloha84 schrieb:


> La La Land: 5/10 Als musical zu unspektakulär, als Film zu klischeehaft.


Ich kenne ihn nicht. Der der hat bei den Oscars brutal abgeräumt glaube. Aber da gehts ja meistens eh nur um Sympathien.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2017)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Aber da gehts ja meistens eh nur um Sympathien.


So wie bei _Die Unbestechlichen_?


----------



## T'PAU (10. Juli 2017)

Inferno 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2017)

Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 3 7/10


----------



## marcus022 (10. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> So wie bei _Die Unbestechlichen_?


Hab grad mal geguckt. 4 Auszeichnungen sowie noch 4 weitere Nominierungen. Ich müsste den nochmal schauen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2017)

Darum ging es mir eigentlich nicht.

Nur dass ich das mit den Oscars, die sich nur um Sympathien drehen, irgendwie mit _Die Unbestechlichen_ in Verbindung bringe.
So als ob ich genau diesen Satz schon mal in einem Film gehört hätte. Dass sich Oscars nur um Sympathien drehen würden.


----------



## marcus022 (10. Juli 2017)

Achso ich habe das Fragezeichen übersehen. Stimmt du hast Recht aber es war Trainspotting meine ich. Ich glaube ich habe die Szene im Kopf als Sick Boy mit Renton in einem Park mit dem Luftgewehr schießen. Da sagt er das zu Renton. 

Übrigens jetzt ist ja Teil 2 auf Scheibe released aber ich habe irgendwie Zweifel dass das etwas wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2017)

Die Ritter der Kokosnuß


----------



## danomat (12. Juli 2017)

Miss Sloans / Die Erfindung der Wahrheit 9/10
War machine 1/10
Die irre heldentou des billy lyn -5/10


----------



## Jimiblu (12. Juli 2017)

Wonderwoman
Einfach nein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2017)

Strawberry Bubblegums


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Juli 2017)

Dito. Vor allem führte er nicht nur Regie sondern verfasste zumeist auch das Drehbuch zum Film. Wie z.B. bei Memento. Produziert hat er manchmal sogar auch noch.

Soweit ich weiß ist sein Bruder für das Memento Drehbuch verantwortlich


----------



## Amon (12. Juli 2017)

Clockwork Orange. Eine Bewertung kann ich mir bei diesem Meisterwerk wohl sparen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NOQLEMIX (12. Juli 2017)

Shoot 'Em Up 8,5/10

Einfach köstlich


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Juli 2017)

Die Mumie (den neuen), würde sagen 8,5/10.
Kenne die alten Teile nicht, jucken mich nicht, der Film war witzig und unterhaltsam


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2017)

Matrix Teil 1


----------



## repe (13. Juli 2017)

"Die Frau in Gold" Ein Film über ein Bild von Klimt, das von den Nazis geraubt und nach langer Zeit von der Republik Österreich an die in Amerika lebenden Erben ausgehändigt wurde. Selbstverständlich strahlten die Hollywood-Schauspieler und alle Österreicher waren böse und garstig und hässlich. Nachdem der Plot viel der Realgeschichte überspielte durfte das amerikanische Publikum einen weiteren pathetischen Sieg einfahren


----------



## Ajani (13. Juli 2017)

Watchmen


----------



## Andregee (13. Juli 2017)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Shoot 'Em Up 8,5/10
> 
> Einfach köstlich


Esst mehr Gemüse [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2017)

Sleepless - Eine tödliche Nacht 5/10


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juli 2017)

Max Payne 7/10
Wäre es einfach nur ein Film, wäre die Wertung um einen Punkt schlechter ausgefallen. Allerdings setzt der Film einige Elemente aus dem Spiel echt gelungen um. Nicht nur im Sinne vom Stil, aber dem exakten Feeling. Die bullettime Momente sind im Vergleich zu Matrix beispielsweise unspektakulär designed, aber dem Spiel gleich. Der Ton hatte mich erst gewundert und ich war kurz verärgert. Doch dann kam ein Moment wo ich direkt dachte, dass klingt genau wie damals. Also im ganzen Film sind Momente, die einen immer wieder das Spielgefühl von damals fühlen lassen und das ist bisher keiner einzigen anderen Verfilmung gelungen. 
Den Film hatte ich komplett unterschätzt und ich lobe an dieser Stelle die Macher. Wirklich gut. Heute ist der Film aber nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit und wenn man das Gefühl von damals vielleicht gar nicht kennt, dann geht viel am Zuschauer vorbei. Deshalb diese Wertung, ansonsten wäre es eine 8,5-9/10.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juli 2017)

Before the Flood 9/10

Nette Doku die das Thema Klimawandel behandelt und auch sehr gut zeigt wo die Probleme liegen, von der Industrie bezahlte Politiker gehören dazu.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Juli 2017)

Spider-Man: Homecoming 8/10

Hat mich doch am Ende positiv überrascht. Ein Reboot ohne nervige erneute Origin Geschichte.  

Die Schauspieler insbesondere Tom Holland + Michael Keaton machen einen guten Job. Die Witze zünden, aber bleiben ernsten Szenen wie es sonst meist in Marvel Filmen üblich ist, fern. 

Auch gibt es gar mindestens einen großen Twist im Film + eine sehr spannende fast schon thriller verdächtige spannende Szene in dem nur geredet wird.
So kann es gern weiter gehen und finde ihn zumindest insgesamt gesehen wesentlich besser, als die Amazing Spiderman Reihe.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2017)

Amazing Spiderman hätten sie sich sparen können. Dafür noch einen 4. Film mit Tobey machen und gut.
Und der neue Spiderman spielt ja jetzt eh in der Marvel Helden Liga mit.
Ich frag mich ja eher, wie lange Robert Downey jr. noch Iron Man spielen will.
Hugh Jackman hat ja gerade seine Marvel Rolle an den Nagel gehängt.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2017)

Mit Wolverine wird nichts neues kommen.

Genauso wird das sein, wenn RD Jr. mit Iron Man aufhört.


----------



## Ajani (14. Juli 2017)

Wonderwoman - hat mir gefallen, also wesentlich besser als die letzten DC Streifen wie Man of Steel oder Suicide Squad.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Amazing Spiderman hätten sie sich sparen können. Dafür noch einen 4. Film mit Tobey machen und gut.
> Und der neue Spiderman spielt ja jetzt eh in der Marvel Helden Liga mit.
> Ich frag mich ja eher, wie lange Robert Downey jr. noch Iron Man spielen will.
> Hugh Jackman hat ja gerade seine Marvel Rolle an den Nagel gehängt.



Sam Raimi wollte nicht mehr, was auch kein Wunder war nach dem ganzen reingerede seitens Sony im 3 Teil.
Und ohne Raimi wollte auch der restliche Cast nicht mehr weiter machen.
Finde ich ebenfalls sehr bedauerlich, aber ist Sony selbst schuld daran.

Hugh Jackman war ja ganze 8 Jahre länger dabei. Da kann doch der gute Robert noch ein bissel. 
Nach Infinite War wird wohl so oder so eine neue Superhelden Generation auf uns losgelassen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nach Infinite War wird wohl so oder so eine neue Superhelden Generation auf uns losgelassen.


Bitte nicht, lasst' es endlich bleiben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2017)

Wrong Trail - Tour in den Tod 8/10


----------



## marcus022 (15. Juli 2017)

Last Boy Scout 5/7
Der Film lebt vom Humor und der ist teils klasse

Cleaner 4+/7


----------



## Zybba (15. Juli 2017)

Riddick – Überleben ist seine Rache

4/10


----------



## marcus022 (15. Juli 2017)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist sein Bruder für das Memento Drehbuch verantwortlich


Auf Wiki steht es einmal so und einmal so drin. Von ihm stammt zumindest die Story, eine Kurzgeschichte namens Memento Mori. (laut Filmstarts.de)


----------



## T'PAU (15. Juli 2017)

Blood Father 6/10


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Nach Infinite War wird wohl so oder so eine neue Superhelden Generation auf uns losgelassen.



Ich freue mich auf Captain Marvel.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (16. Juli 2017)

John Wick Chapter 1 und 2

9/10

Was freue ich mich jetzt auf Chapter 3


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2017)

Logan.
Hat mich am Ende doch überrascht zwecks Xavier und Logan.
Hätte gerne mehr vom neuen Gespann (Logan+Laura) gesehen.
8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2017)

The Wizard of Lies 8/10


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2017)

Detektiv Conan - Die Sonnenblumen des Infernos 8/10 Sehr verwirrend an manchen Stellen und erst am Ende wirklich klar.



Spoiler



Dachte die ganze Zeit genau so wie die anderen im Film, das Kaito Kid die Gemälde stehlen wollte aber er wollte sie eigentlich nur beschützen. Stattdessen wollte einer der 7 Samurai 2 Gemälde zerstören, obwohl die Samurai die Aufgabe hatten die Gemälde zu beschützen!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2017)

Extraction Operation Condor 4/10


----------



## NOQLEMIX (17. Juli 2017)

72 Stunden - The next Three Days 8/10

War spannend bis zum Schluss. Für die volle Punktzahl hätte es ruhig noch etwas mehr Action sein können. Die FSK 16 Einstufung konnte ich mir allerdings nicht erklären


----------



## marcus022 (17. Juli 2017)

The Infiltrator 
Ich war enttäuscht. Geschaut habe ich ihn wegen Bryan Cranston. Für mich einer der besten Charakterdarsteller zur Zeit. Aber der Film naja. Soll auf wahren Tatsachen beruhen. 3/7

Das Leben der Anderen
Hat mich mehr als positiv überrascht. Ich wusste überhaupt nicht worum es geht und mein Plan war guckst mal rein und machst dann nach 10min aus wenns nicht passt. Aber er lief und lief. 
Die Szene des Films ist im Fahrstuhl wo er von einem kleinen Jungen angesprochen wird. 5/7


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2017)

Ich - einfach unverbesserlich 3 : 8/10
in dem Film war ich mit meiner Frau und meinem Sohn. Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## YuT666 (17. Juli 2017)

Snowpiercer

5/10

Zum 1000. Mal Event Horizon.

9.666/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2017)

Operation Mindcrime - Es beginnt in deinem Kopf 5/10


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juli 2017)

Ich einfach unverbesserlich 1 8/10

Und auf einmal gibt Gru allen Minions ein Küsschen und fängt später auch noch an zu tanzen  Die 3 Mädchen haben es wohl geschafft aus einem Bösewicht einen lieben Vater zu machen, und Vector ist nun auch kein Problem mehr, dafür hat Vector eine grandiose Aussicht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Juli 2017)

Schau mal Teil zwei


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2017)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Schau mal Teil zwei



Habe ich vor kurzem mal, ist auch ganz gut und besonders die Hochzeit am Schluss


----------



## Zybba (18. Juli 2017)

Imperium

3/10

Entwickelt kein Tempo. Die Charaktere und Handlung sind nicht gerade nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Tilfred (18. Juli 2017)

Jack Reacher 1 und 2

Solide Armeepolizeigeschichte. Empfehlenswert.


Kong-Skull Island

Sehr gute Effekte und ohne Jack Black! Sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2017)

Sherlock Das letzte Problem, 7/10 Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Filmen ganz anders und es geht mal nicht um einen Fall sondern um Sherlock selbst.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2017)

Ronin 7/10


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Juli 2017)

Spider-Man: Homecoming

Hat mir gut gefallen. Tom Holland ist für mich der bisher überzeugendste Spider-Man, Michael Keaton überzeugt wie zuletzt sowieso immer. Endlich mal ein überzeugender Antagonist bei Marvel... wen gibts da sonst neben Loki?
Bei einigem (gerade die Actionszenen) stellt sich nach der Marvel- und mittlerweile DC-Filmeflut zwar Ermüdung ein, dafür entschädigt der mMn grandios gelungene Twist und die anschließende Autofahrt. Kann mich spontan an keine bessere Szene im MCU erinnern...

Ingesamt 8/10, vielleicht nicht ganz so gut wie der zweite Teil der Raimi-Trilogie, aber besser als die andere beiden Teile.


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Juli 2017)

edit: Doppelpost, warum auch immer. Browser hat gesponnen...


----------



## Illuminatus17 (18. Juli 2017)

Rush Hour.

Auch beim gefühlt 100sten Mal immer noch klasse!


----------



## Cleriker (19. Juli 2017)

AEon Flux 7-10 Idee gut, Ton gut, manche Moves aber völliger Mumpitz und einfach unschön. ABER!!! Charlize Theron!


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Guck dir Ghost in the Shell an.
Scarlett Johansson in einem Ganzkörpernacktanzug. Der Hammer.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> AEon Flux 7-10 Idee gut, Ton gut, manche Moves aber völliger Mumpitz und einfach unschön. ABER!!! Charlize Theron!



Immer noch besser als UltraViolet.

Ich hoffe den Ghost in the Shell gibt´s bald mal zum leihen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2017)

Dirty Grandpa 3/10

Wie tief ist Robert De Niro gefallen.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (19. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Guck dir Ghost in the Shell an.
> Scarlett Johansson in einem Ganzkörpernacktanzug. Der Hammer.



Zweimal im Kino gesehen und die Blu-Ray ist auch schon vorbestellt


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2017)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Zweimal im Kino gesehen und die Blu-Ray ist auch schon vorbestellt


Diejenigen, die den Anime kennen, waren von dem Film weniger begeistert.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (19. Juli 2017)

Gibt es unterschiedliche. Kenne auch welche, die den Anime vorher gesehen haben und ihn trotzdem gut fanden. Man muss sich nur von der Erwartung trennen, dass das eine 1:1 Realverfilmung ist. Das ist es nicht und soll es auch nicht sein


----------



## Zybba (19. Juli 2017)

Ich hab die Animes und ein paar Folgen Standalone Complex gesehen.

Den mit Johansson fand ich aber auch fand ich aber auch sehenswert.
Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall noch mal anschauen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die den Anime kennen, waren von dem Film weniger begeistert.



Die Anime ist beschissen und der Film ist gut.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Anime ist beschissen und der Film ist gut.


Also ich weiß ja nicht welchen Anime jetzt du meinst, aber den Film von 1995 war ein absolutes Meisterwerk.
Der Film war in etwa so beschissen, wie _2012_ gut war.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

2012 gab es viele Filme, welchen meinst du?


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2017)

Und hab _2012_ extra noch kursiv gestellt.
Den, der 2009 rauskaum.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

meinst du den Emmerich Schinken?
Der war doch klasse. 
Die Erklärung, dass Neutrinos die Erde so aufheizen, dass sie auseinander fällt, war doch echt plausibel und logisch. 
Allerdings fand ich The Core damals noch logischer von der Erklärung her, was passiert ist.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2017)

Also die Sprüche in Dirty Grandpa sind teils schon sehr nice.

Die Maschinen hätten Dich in die Vergangenheit schicken sollen, als Schw***blocker von John Connors Eltern.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2017)

Das Schwergewicht 8/10 Hat mir ganz gut gefallen, Kevin James in der UFC ist mal was neues  

Kindsköpfe 2 7/10 War nicht so gut wie der erste Teil, witzig war es aber schon als die Älteren gegen die Jüngeren auf der einen Party gekämpft haben


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2017)

American Sniper 6/10
Eigentlich ordentlich, aber die Szene mit dem Jungen und dem Bohrer hätten sie mir ersparen können, da musste ich erstmal ein paar Stunden durch die Nacht spazieren um meine Wut abzubauen. Ausgerechnet in dieser Szene hat augenscheinlich aber absolut niemand von ihnen Anteilnahme an dieser Grausamkeit, dabei dreht sich der Film ja dauernd um den psychischen Zustand des Hauptdarstellers. Ausgerechnet hier juckt das aber nicht. Der Sound war bis auf die Schüsse auch nicht sonderlich gut. Viel zu oft wird der Fokus verlagert, aber nicht auf das worauf er sich konzentriert. Das stört einfach zwischendurch.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tilfred (21. Juli 2017)

Kingsman: The Secret Service

0815 im besten Sinne. Empfehlung!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2017)

End of Days – Nacht ohne Morgen 7/10


----------



## MfDoom (21. Juli 2017)

gehe gleich in Valerian in 3D


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2017)

Tonight She Comes 7/10


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2017)

Bernhard und Bianca Die Mäusepolizei 6/10 War ganz ok aber so richtig begeistert hat es mich nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2017)

Aeon Flux 8/10 War ganz gut und mal was anderes als die 0815 Hollywoodstorys und dann Charlize Theron als sie noch jünger war.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juli 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bernhard und Bianca Die Mäusepolizei 6/10 War ganz ok aber so richtig begeistert hat es mich nicht.


Na... hast du die nackte entdeckt?


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Na... hast du die nackte entdeckt?



Welche nackte?


----------



## Cleriker (23. Juli 2017)

Na die hier im Hintergrund...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Na die hier im Hintergrund...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hatte ich gar nicht bemerkt, aber das ist ein Fake oder? Wüsste nicht warum jemand sowas in den Film einbauen sollte.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2017)

Das kam aus der Post-Production und war auf einigen Videokasetten tatsächlich zu sehen.

War bestimmten Tyler Durden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2017)

Die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels


----------



## Bragir (23. Juli 2017)

a cure for wellness - 6/10


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das kam aus der Post-Production und war auf einigen Videokasetten tatsächlich zu sehen.
> 
> War bestimmten Tyler Durden.


YMMD! 

Bridge of Spies - Der Unterhändler 8/10


----------



## Cleriker (24. Juli 2017)

HARDCORE Henry 8,5/10
Super Soundtrack, klarer und realistischer Ton, originell, spannend und witzig. Mit ein wenig mehr Anfang und Ende, wär's ne 10. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juli 2017)

Kikis kleiner Lieferservice 8/10 Ganz guter Film, mit einer Prise Humor und am Schluss eine Prise Drama, hat mich aber gut Unterhalten.


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2017)

Die Mumie 2017

5/10 na ja.... aber gut, wenn man sich mit nem schweren Kopf den Sonntagabend auf dem Sofa vertreiben will reicht es.
Bei dem Film war man sich nicht einig was man will. Komödie oder Action. Klappt beides nur grade so.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Juli 2017)

Der unsichtbare Gast 9/10

Spanischer Netflix Film. Ein reicher Geschäftsmann wacht in einem Hotelzimmer neben seiner toten Geliebten auf. Eine Anwältin versucht aus ihm herauszukriegen, was tatsächlich passiert ist.
Sehr spannend und wendungsreich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2017)

100 Bloody Acres 7/10


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Juli 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Die Mumie 2017
> 
> 5/10 na ja.... aber gut, wenn man sich mit nem schweren Kopf den Sonntagabend auf dem Sofa vertreiben will reicht es.
> Bei dem Film war man sich nicht einig was man will. Komödie oder Action. Klappt beides nur grade so.



Ich fand den besser, würde sogar ne 8 geben. Hirnlose Action, stumpfer Klamauk, hübsche Frauen.
Zusammen mit nem Kumpel im Kino mit Bier geschaut, das ist richtiges Männer-Kino


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2017)

Hacksaw Ridge - 9/10.

Wirklich ein toller Film. Unglaublich was der Sani da leistet und überhaupt seine Schwierigkeiten in der Army.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2017)

The Heart Guy Staffel 1 
6/10


----------



## Tilfred (25. Juli 2017)

Homefront

Schema F. Nichts Neues an der Front! Keine Empfehlung.


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich fand den besser, würde sogar ne 8 geben. Hirnlose Action, stumpfer Klamauk, hübsche Frauen.
> Zusammen mit nem Kumpel im Kino mit Bier geschaut, das ist richtiges Männer-Kino



Ja. Das könnte eventuell hin hauen. Vielleicht waren meine Erwartungen auch zu hoch. Aber wirklich, ich gebe dir recht, hätte ich den mit einem Bier und nem Kumpel gesehen wäre die Wertung besser gewesen. Korrigiere mal unter Vorbehalt auf 6,5/10


----------



## MfDoom (25. Juli 2017)

Valerian von Luc Besson - Kinopflicht! Das ist mein Film für 2017, bis jetzt.
Teuerster europäischer Film aller Zeiten und absolut sehenswert, auch wenn er recht lang ist. 
Da kann Starwars einpacken. Alleine der virtuelle Markt oder Rhiannas Tanzeinlage auf der Kinoleinwand, absolut Episch!


----------



## Rwk (25. Juli 2017)

Tiger & Dragon 2
Imo totaler Schrott verglichen mit dem ersten Teil!
Kein Bezug zu Charakteren oder dem Schwert, keine Spannung, kein Charme, kein Humor, kein Soundtrack der mir gefiel...
4/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2017)

Jane Got a Gun 6/10


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2017)

Die Verdammten des Krieges 7/10
Der Ton ist wirklich nicht das wahre und manche Szenen sind zeitgenössig übermotiviert inszeniert. Die Handlung ist aber 1a und Michael J. Fox spielt die Rolle des in seiner moralischen Zwickmühle erstickten Soldaten sehr gut. Es gibt leider viel zu wenige Filme welche sich solchen Themen annehmen. Auf jeden Fall sehenswert, aber er treibt den Blutdruck in die Höhe.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. Juli 2017)

The Raid 8/10

Gute handgemachte Action am laufenden Band, dabei sparsam geschnitten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2017)

Lake Bodom 5/10


----------



## clown44 (30. Juli 2017)

Valerian - Die Stadt der Tausend Planeten 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2017)

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. Juli 2017)

Haben wir nicht schon genug Mordopfer in dieser Stadt? Müssen wir jetzt auch noch Mordopfer aus China importieren? :bigok:


----------



## T'PAU (31. Juli 2017)

Arrival 7/10

Durchaus interessante Story mit dem analysieren der Alien-Symbolik. Mit Antigravitations-Schiffen kann ich mich auch noch anfreunden, aber...


Spoiler



...mit Raumschiffen, die sich buchstäblich in Luft auflösen, das hat's für mich ruiniert! 
Oder haben die nur einen Zeitsprung (3000 Jahre in die Zukunft) unternommen?


----------



## Tilfred (31. Juli 2017)

Die Mumie

Schnarch! Keine Empfehlung.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Juli 2017)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Die Mumie
> 
> Schnarch! Keine Empfehlung.


Du meinst den neuen Mumienfilm oder den alten?


----------



## Tilfred (31. Juli 2017)

Den neuen. Die anderen waren am Anfang originell. Und sympathisch wegen John Hannah.
Aber das...

Vor gefühlten 100 Jahren war der tote Kumpel a la American Werwolf ja ganz lustig
aber heute fühlt sich das nur noch an wie ein tiefer Griff in die Klamottenkiste!



King Arthur

Ojemine. Da kann man sicher noch was rausholen aus dem abgenudelten alten Stoff. 
Leider so nicht. Jude Law begeht aus Verzweiflung Overacting!

Schade, gar keine Empfehlung.


----------



## Taonris (1. August 2017)

Crying Game 4/10

Der Twist war vorhersehbar die eigentlich Story ganz interessant. Muss man nicht gesehen haben....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2017)

Viral 6/10


----------



## der-sack88 (1. August 2017)

Dunkirk 10/10

Nolan in alter Stärke... steckt TDKR und Interstellar aber sowas von in die Tasche und ist mMn mit Prestige und TDK der beste Nolan. Allein der Sound!
Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht für möglich gehalten, aber hier verzettelt er sich endlich mal wieder nicht in scheinbar endlosen Erklärungen von irgendwas Trivialem. Die drei Zeitebenen funktionieren hervorragend, und die Reduzierung aufs Wesentliche auch.
Sehr, sehr geil!


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Ich weiß nicht.
Bei Nolan nervt mich immer das Wechseln der Bildformate. Das kostet schon 2 Punkte.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (1. August 2017)

Dunkirk 10/10

Ein bild- und soundgewaltiger Film, der ohne viele Worte auskommt.


----------



## der-sack88 (1. August 2017)

Dunkirk wurde komplett in 70mm-IMAX gefilmt, gibt also keine Formatwechsel.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Soweit ich das gelesen habe, wechselt er zwischen 2,35:1 und 2,20:1 und 1,90:1 und 1,43:1.
Kann durchaus sein, dass du nur das 1,43:1 Format gesehen hast -- denn das ist ja das 70mm Imax format. Aber auf Blu Ray wird es ja die voll Version gehen und die wechselt eben, wie bei allen anderen Nolan filmen eben.


----------



## der-sack88 (2. August 2017)

Soweit ich weiß läuft immer durchgehend ein Format, eben von 1,43:1 auf die vorhandene Hardware gecroppt. Weil diesmal nicht aus Kosten- und Gewichtsgründen unterschiedliche Kameras verwendet wurden und damit nicht wie bisher nur die Actionszenen in 70mm-IMAX vorliegen.

Kann mich natürlich irren. Im Kino sind mir auf jeden Fall keine Wechsel aufgefallen. Welche Version ich gesehen habe... keine Ahnung, da finde ich auf der Homepage nichts. War auf jeden Fall nicht IMAX. Ansonsten weiß ich nur, dass die Leinwand im Vergleich zu den Trailern davor nicht in voller Breite genutzt wurde, aber der Unterschied nicht so krass war wie er bei IMAX gewesen wäre.


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2017)

Ich schaue mir die Blu Ray an, wenn sie dann kommt. Dann werde ich es sehen.
Jedenfalls hab ich es bei den letzen Nolan Filmen gehasst.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (2. August 2017)

Brooklyn Nine-Nine Season Two

Warum hat Netflix nicht mehr Staffeln, die Comedy-Serie ist wirklich sehr gelungen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2017)

Mord im Loft 4/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (3. August 2017)

Supernatural Season 7

Schwaches Ende der Staffel, der Rest war vollkommen okay


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2017)

Nur noch 60 Sekunden 7/10 

Schade um den Ford am Schluss, schönes Auto  Der Film ist ganz ok, es sind aber irgendwie zu viele Schauspieler auf einen Haufen und das Klauen der Autos ist selten spektakulär.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2017)

Meinst du das Original oder das Remake mit Nicolas Cage?


----------



## Gamer090 (4. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du das Original oder das Remake mit Nicolas Cage?


Es gibt 2? Ist das Remake.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2017)

Bone Tomahawk 4/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (7. August 2017)

Ghost in the Shell

7/10

Inhaltlich etwas schach, aber visuell ist er grandios


----------



## Gamer090 (7. August 2017)

Prince of Persia Sand der Zeit, 5/10 Zum gähnen! Ohne die ganzen Spezialeffekte wäre der Film noch langweiliger!


----------



## Two-Face (7. August 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es gibt 2? Ist das Remake.


Es gibt 3 und es ist unglaublich, dass du zumindest nicht das 2. Remake mit Brandon Frasier kennst.


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2017)

Böser Wolf (Buch Verfilmung des gleichnamigen Krimis von Nele Neuhaus als Zweiteiler im Staatsfernsehen) 

7/10 

Buch in Besser aber der Film hält sich gut dran und setzt es super um aber leider gefallen mir im Film die Hauptfiguren nicht so gut. Auch die Schauspieler sind nicht die beste Besetzung dafür.

Das Dorf der Mörder (ebenfalls wohl ne Krimi Verfilmung gestern ebenfalls im Staatsfernsehen)

2/10 

leider gähnend langweilig und auch irgendwie ohne Zusammenhang und Sinn. Dazu kam eine haarsträubende Hintergrundstory der Charaktere


----------



## Taonris (8. August 2017)

Le Samourai 9/10
absolutes Meisterwerk dank genialem  delon

Kong Skull Island 8/10
unterhaltsames anspruchsloses Hollywood Kino mit beeindruckenden Effekten


----------



## MrSonii (8. August 2017)

Dunkirk.
Je länger ich den sacken lasse, desto besser finde ich ihn 
Wird aber bei mir kein Film, der im Gedächtnis bleiben wird, dafür fand ich ihn zu langweilig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2017)

Bruce Lee – Todesgrüße aus Shanghai


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (8. August 2017)

Looper - 8.5/10: Interessantes Ende. Mal was anderes als dieser 0815 mist.

Full Metal Jacked - 9/10: Da brauch ich nix zu sagen

The Wolf of Wallstreet - 10/10: Genialer Film. Sex, Drogen, Geld - was will man mehr?

Split - 6/10: Fand ich gegen Ende hin ein wenig lächerlich und das Ende etwas enttäuschend.

Serie:
Stranger Things - 10/10: Bin zwar erst bei Folge 5, aber musste mich vorhin ins Bett zwingen. Extrem Spannend das ganze. Must see mMn.


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2017)

> Wolf of Wallstrert





was ist das denn für ein Film???


Also der Wolf von der Wallstreet der hat mir auch gut gefallen.



> Split - 6/10: Fand ich gegen Ende hin ein wenig lächerlich und das Ende etwas enttäuschend.



Ging mir ähnlich. Am Ende hätte ich am liebsten aus gemacht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. August 2017)

Das große Fressen - Kult Kino


----------



## Cleriker (8. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt 3 und es ist unglaublich, dass du zumindest nicht das 2. Remake mit Brandon Frasier kennst.



Eine Verfilmung mit Brandon Frasier kenne ich auch nicht. Welcher soll das sein? Hat der einen anderen Namen?


----------



## Two-Face (8. August 2017)

Die Mumie (1999) – Wikipedia
Mann, der kam doch damals laufend im Fernsehen und in der Werbung, hatte doch so 'ne Art Hype gegeben
Da kamen doch noch _Die Mumie kehrt zurück_ und _Scorpion King_ raus.


----------



## Dustin91 (8. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Mumie (1999) – Wikipedia
> Mann, der kam doch damals laufend im Fernsehen und in der Werbung, hatte doch so 'ne Art Hype gegeben
> Da kamen doch noch _Die Mumie kehrt zurück_ und _Scorpion King_ raus.



Es geht aber um "nur noch 60 Sekunden" und nicht um die Mumie


----------



## Gamer090 (8. August 2017)

Garfield 2, 8/10 Was soll man sagen, Garfiled bleibt wie er ist, nur das er jetzt herausgefunden hat das er ein "adliger Kater" ist.  Und Montage hat er abgeschafft jetzt gibt es den "spaßigen Dienstag" .


----------



## Two-Face (8. August 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Es geht aber um "nur noch 60 Sekunden" und nicht um die Mumie


Oh, da hab' ich wohl gedanklich Tom Cruise mit Nicolas Cage verwechselt.
Naja, groß Unterschied is bei solchen Schauspielern ja irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es gibt 2? Ist das Remake.



Ja, das Original ist von 1974. Den habe ich allerdings noch nie gesehen. Ich kenne nur das Remake mit Cage und Jolie.
Daher fragte ich, welchen du gesehen hast, denn wenns das Original gewesen wäre, hätte mich stark interessiert, wie du den fandest.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oh, da hab' ich wohl gedanklich Tom Cruise mit Nicolas Cage verwechselt.
> Naja, groß Unterschied is bei solchen Schauspielern ja irgendwie nicht.



Cage ist ständig pleite, deshalb dreht er auch so viel Schrott.
Cruise kann sich die Rollen aussuchen und macht weniger Filme.
Deswegen dreht er nicht so viel Schrott.


----------



## Cleriker (8. August 2017)

Cage ist im Leben eben seinen Rollen ähnlich (den abgewrackten), während Cruise ganz und gar kein Held, sondern ein Sektenanhänger ist. Da ist mir Cage bedeutend sympathischer, abseits davon, dass er mMn eh der bessere Schauspieler ist.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2017)

Tom Cruise ist extrem professionell, was seine Schauspielerei angeht und er mischt das auch nicht mit seinen religiösen Ansichten.
Ich finde beide ganz gut. Aber Cage hat eben schon Filme gemacht, die so grottenschlecht waren, dass er das einfach nur wegen der Kohle gemacht haben muss.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das Original ist von 1974. Den habe ich allerdings noch nie gesehen. Ich kenne nur das Remake mit Cage und Jolie.
> Daher fragte ich, welchen du gesehen hast, denn wenns das Original gewesen wäre, hätte mich stark interessiert, wie du den fandest.
> 
> 
> ...



Es war das Remake mit Joli und Cage, denn anderen kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Dustin91 (9. August 2017)

Mir geht dieses Cruise-Gebashe ja so auf den Sack  Was er in seiner Freizeit macht und ob er Sektenanhänger ist, ist mir Wurst. Ich schau seine Filme, weil ich unterhalten werden will und bisher wurde ich nur wenig enttäuscht.
Filme die mir gefielen: Die Firma, geboren am 4. Juli, Eine Frage der Ehre, The last Samurai, Collateral, Krieg der Welten, Oblivion, Edge of Tomorrow, Jack Reacher, Alle M:I-Teile (außer der 2.),  die Mumie.
Jack Reacher 2 war ein Griff ins Klo, aber das hatte ich schon befürchtet, weil sie versucht haben, noch einen draufzupacken 

Man kann über ihn privat denken, was man will, aber rollentechnisch und filmmäßig hat er schon oft ein gutes Händchen bewiesen und viele viele Dollars eingespielt 

Nicolas Cage hat genauso gute Filme wie z.B. The Rock, Con Air, nur noch 60 Sekunden, Lord of war, Face/Off etc, aber bei ihm gibt es wohl mehr Filme, welche total grottig waren.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. August 2017)

Vor allem neuere, weil er derzeit für Geld jeden Film macht


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2017)

Mission Impassible 6 kommt ja auch bald -- mehr oder weniger. Ich freue mich drauf.
Und Top Gun macht er auch wieder. Allerdings weiß ich damit noch nicht so viel anzufangen. Immerhin ist das Original 30 Jahre her. 
Für sein Alter ist Tom Cruise jedenfalls fit wie ein Turnschuh und das ist für mich sehr professionell.
Daher nehme ich ihm den Action Star weiterhin voll ab.
Wenn ich mir dagegen Steven Seagal anschaue.


----------



## orca113 (9. August 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Mir geht dieses Cruise-Gebashe ja so auf den Sack  Was er in seiner Freizeit macht und ob er Sektenanhänger ist, ist mir Wurst. Ich schau seine Filme, weil ich unterhalten werden will und bisher wurde ich nur wenig enttäuscht.
> Filme die mir gefielen: Die Firma, geboren am 4. Juli, Eine Frage der Ehre, The last Samurai, Collateral, Krieg der Welten, Oblivion, Edge of Tomorrow, Jack Reacher, Alle M:I-Teile (außer der 2.),  die Mumie.
> Jack Reacher 2 war ein Griff ins Klo, aber das hatte ich schon befürchtet, weil sie versucht haben, noch einen draufzupacken
> 
> ...



Finde Cruise auch ganz ok. Gibt nicht viele seiner Filme die ich für nen Flopp halte. Es gibt sehr gut und sehr schlecht wobei imo die guten ganz arg überwiegen. Bei Cage sieht es ähnlich aus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2017)

Halbtot – Half Past Dead 4/10


----------



## Cleriker (12. August 2017)

Gerade eben Guardians of the Galaxy vol.2. 9,5/10. Super Soundtrack, tolle Animationen, Witz und viel Gefühl ohne kitschig zu wirken, ach und hatte ich schon den Soundtrack gelobt? Klasse!

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tom Cruise ist extrem professionell, was seine Schauspielerei angeht und er mischt das auch nicht mit seinen religiösen Ansichten.


*hust*
_Operation Walküre_?
Cruise halte ich als Schauspieler für zumindest streitbar.
Cage ist das Paradebeispiel eines "Overactors". In _Leaving Las Vegas_ hat das funktioniert. Sonst aber nirgendwo.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. August 2017)

Conair war auch gut.


----------



## Zybba (13. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Cage ist das Paradebeispiel eines "Overactors". In _Leaving Las Vegas_ hat das funktioniert. Sonst aber nirgendwo.


In Face Off fand ich seine Durchgeknalltheit sehr passend. In Lord auf War und 8 mm auch.
The Rock finde ich recht stabil, da habe ich ihn ruhiger in Erinnerung.
Tricks gefiel mir auch.

Insgesamt gebe ich dir aber aber recht. Bei der Menge an Filmen kamen meiner Meinung viel Mist raus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2017)

Hügel der blutigen Stiefel


----------



## Two-Face (13. August 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> In Face Off fand ich seine Durchgeknalltheit sehr passend. In Lord auf War und 8 mm auch.
> The Rock finde ich recht stabil, da habe ich ihn ruhiger in Erinnerung.
> Tricks gefiel mir auch.
> 
> Insgesamt gebe ich dir aber aber recht. Bei der Menge an Filmen kamen meiner Meinung viel Mist raus.


In _Lord of War _war er ja eher der ernsthaftere Typ, in solchen Rollen gefällt mir Cage manchmal besser.
Wobei er sich in _Wicker Man_ wiederum nicht grade mit Rum bekleckert hatte.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. August 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Hügel der blutigen Stiefel


Uff, der ist mir zu „ernst“, die anderen sind irgendwie „cooler“.


----------



## xNeo92x (14. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wobei er sich in _Wicker Man_ wiederum nicht grade mit Rum bekleckert hatte.



Wahrscheinlich eher mit Honig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2017)

Valerian: 7 /10
Spiderman Homecoming: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2017)

Undisputed IV - Boyka Is Back 6/10


----------



## T'PAU (14. August 2017)

Sharknado 5  

'ne Bewertung spar ich mir mal und nein, ich hab's nicht bis zuende ausgehalten!


----------



## MrSonii (14. August 2017)

Table 19.

Die erste Stunde hatte echt ein paar gute Lacher, die letzte halbe Stunde war Müll


----------



## NotAnExit (15. August 2017)

Hacksaw Ridge

Hier gebe ich 10/10. Ich wüsste nicht, welchem Film der letzten Zeit ich auch 10/10 geben würde (Dallas Buyers Club evtl.), aber der Streifen hat mich wirklich umgehauen.

Die Art, der Schnitt, die brachiale Darstellung der Gefechte habe ich so noch nie gesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2017)

Highway 37 - Tödlicher Notruf 7/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. August 2017)

Am Limit - 7/10

Durchaus interessanter Doku-Film über die im Klettersport weltbekannten Huber Brüder. Positiv ist, dass die Brüder detailliert charakterisiert wurden und man die beiden im Rahmen eines Filmes recht persönlich kennenlernt. Zudem wird durchaus sehr deutlich, wie krass deren Extrem-Speedkletter-Versuch ist und welche Folgen das sehr schnell haben kann.
Gewünscht hätte ich mir grundsätzlich einen stärkeren Fokus auf das Klettern, Techniken, Griffe, Fels etc. pp., da ich den Film im Vorfeld als Kletter-Film verstanden hatte.


----------



## der-sack88 (15. August 2017)

Baby Driver 10/10

So großartig. Der Film lebt natürlich von der Musik, wer mit Musik nichts anfangen kann sollte wohl was anderes angucken. Aber meine Fresse, allein die Szene mit Blur/Focus ist so ein Brett... die Musik und die Art, wie der Film darauf abgestimmt ist ist eine klare 10/10.
Ansonsten merkt man irgendwie schon, dass der von Edgar Wright ist. Die Beziehung von Baby und Debora z.B. erinnert mich an Scott Pilgrim. Finde dessen Filme immer sehr sympathisch, aber ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

Spielt da nicht der Typ mit, der auch in den "Die Bestimmung" Dreiteiler dabei war?


----------



## der-sack88 (16. August 2017)

Die hab ich dank des fehlenden finalen Teils nie gesehen, aber Google sagt ja.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

Da fehlt noch ein Teil?


----------



## der-sack88 (16. August 2017)

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe hat man wie bei Panem den letzten Teil auf zwei Filme geteilt, mangels guter Einspielergebnisse Teil 3.2 aber gestrichen. Der soll als TV-Film kommen, darauf hatten die Darsteller aber keinen Bock.


----------



## T'PAU (16. August 2017)

Suicide Squad 6/10

Naja, dann lieber die _Avengers_.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe hat man wie bei Panem den letzten Teil auf zwei Filme geteilt, mangels guter Einspielergebnisse Teil 3.2 aber gestrichen. Der soll als TV-Film kommen, darauf hatten die Darsteller aber keinen Bock.



Hört sich ja echt beschissen an.
Man hätte zumindest dann beide Teile gleichzeitig drehen müssen.


----------



## Rizzard (16. August 2017)

Life 7,5/10

Hidden Figures  8/10.

Ghost in the Shell  7/10


----------



## 0ssi (17. August 2017)

Auf ARTE lief Under The Skin ... ähm ja also das ist ein Film ... indem man Scarlett nackt sehen kann.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2017)

Boah, Arte -- ey, geh wech.


----------



## dagger85 (17. August 2017)

Spidermann Homecoming


----------



## Gamer090 (17. August 2017)

Origins Spirits of the Past 9/10 eigentlich nur 8/10 aber die Musik an manchen Stellen und besonders im Intro und Outro haben einen zusätzlichen Punkt verdient.


----------



## orca113 (17. August 2017)

Stephen King`s ES (`90) 

7/10 eigentlich recht guten Streifen mit einigen Schwächen im Schauspielerischen. Film hat mich aber gut unterhalten. Tim Curry macht aber einen super Job. Aber für ne Verfilmung eines so fetten und komplexen Romans gut gemacht. Hatte in mir nochmal angesehen und ich an eine gute Zeit erinnert daher die recht hohe Wertung.


----------



## dagger85 (17. August 2017)

Valerian - Die Stadt der Tausend Planeten


----------



## clown44 (18. August 2017)

Dunkirk 5,5/10


----------



## NOQLEMIX (18. August 2017)

clown44 schrieb:


> Dunkirk 5,5/10



Eine doch recht schlechte Wertung. Wie kommts? Man hört von anderen Seiten doch sehr viel gutes über den Film (habe ihn selber auch schon gesehen).


----------



## clown44 (18. August 2017)

Das war der erste Eindruck, den ich von dem Film habe.
Ich werde mir mal den Film zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch mal ansehen. Oft ändert sich dann nach dem zweiten mal meine Meinung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2017)

Star Raiders - Die Abenteuer des Saber Raine 4/10


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2017)

"Für immer Adaline". Auf ARD.  Fand ich irgendwie interessant doch leider war so müde das ich nicht mal die Hälfte des Films gucken konnte. Werde das aber noch nachholen und mir den Film ganz angucken.


----------



## Tilfred (19. August 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Star Raiders - Die Abenteuer des Saber Raine 4/10



Da habe ich mir schon beim Cast gedacht: Ojemine!

Aber Casper Van Dien und Cynthia Rothrock , der B King und die C/D Queen! Wenn das mal nichts ist!

Und scheinbar ist es so...


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. August 2017)

Logan - Hugh Jackman das letzte mal als Wolverine, eine Ära endet... 

Ich hoffe, dass uns wenigstens Deadpool noch lange erhalten bleibt 

und Alien Covenant


Obwohl schlechte Kritiken und mäßigen Einspielergebnissen, meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Alien-Streifen.


----------



## robbe (19. August 2017)

clown44 schrieb:


> Das war der erste Eindruck, den ich von dem Film habe.
> Ich werde mir mal den Film zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch mal ansehen. Oft ändert sich dann nach dem zweiten mal meine Meinung.



Würd ihm eine 6/10 nach dem ersten Anschauen geben. Man hat bei dem Film im Kino durch die Soundkullise zwar schon ein krasses Mittendrin-Gefühl und mir ist auch bewusst, das es sich mehr um eine Nacherzählung eines bestimmten Ereignisses während des Krieges als um einen Spielfilm handelt, aber ich muss dennoch sagen das mir das ganze einfach ein bisschen zu langweilig war. 



Spoiler



Und was ich mich die letzen 10min gefragt habe, wie lange kann man denn bitte mit einer kleinen Propellermaschine in geringer Höhe segeln? Klar ist die Szene dramaturgisch in die Länge gezogen und ich bin auch kein Luftfahrtexperte, aber was der da oben ohne Sprit noch alles veranstaltet hat, das kam mir doch schon sehr unrealistisch vor.


----------



## MrSonii (20. August 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Würd ihm eine 6/10 nach dem ersten Anschauen geben. Man hat bei dem Film im Kino durch die Soundkullise zwar schon ein krasses Mittendrin-Gefühl und mir ist auch bewusst, das es sich mehr um eine Nacherzählung eines bestimmten Ereignisses während des Krieges als um einen Spielfilm handelt, aber ich muss dennoch sagen das mir das ganze einfach ein bisschen zu langweilig war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Tatsächlich können die recht lange ohne Motorleistung segeln, Aerodynamik sei dank  Aber ob die ganzen Manöver dann noch gehen sei mal dahingestellt...
Zitat: "Einer der seltenen Fälle eines Double Engine Failure wurde auch zu einem der spektakulärsten Zwischenfälle der letzten Jahre: Chesley Sullenbergers Notwasserung auf dem New Yorker Hudson River im Jahr 2009. Sullenberger fielen bei seinem Airbus A320 bei 3000 Fuß beide Triebwerke aus. Dies würde anhand der Faustregel eine mögliche Gleit-Distanz von 7,5 Nautischen Meilen, also 14 Kilometern geben."



Kann dem Rest aber beipflichten, handwerklich super Film, aber langweilig.


----------



## Dustin91 (20. August 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nur kann man ein WWII-Flugzeug nicht mit einem modernen Airbus mit Autopilot und allerlei Sensoren vergleichen. Außerdem war auch die Höhe am Ende bei Dunkirk sicher geringer als 3000 Fuß.
Ich habe die Szene einfach unter filmische Freiheit verbucht, genau wie die gefühlt 100 Kilometer lange Landebahn am Ende von Fast and Furious 6


----------



## MrSonii (20. August 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Deswegen sag ich ja: Die Distanz ist vermutlich länger als man denkt, trotzdem ist es richtig gesagt viel filmische Freiheit am Ende dabei


----------



## robbe (20. August 2017)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wie Dustin schon schrieb, kann man die Fälle absolut nicht vergleichen. Bei 3000 Fuß, also ca. 1km Höhe hat so ein Airbus um die 500 Km/h drauf und selbst damit waren nur 3min Segelflug möglich. Lass den Flieger im Film mal max. wenige 100m hoch gewesen sein, bei um die 250Km/h. Ein langes Segeln sollte damit absolut nicht möglich sein und schon garnicht noch diverse Wende- und Schießmanöver. Das war auf jeden Fall die Szene, die die Realitätsnähe des Films ordentlich runtergezogen hat.


----------



## MrSonii (20. August 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wie Dustin schon schrieb, kann man die Fälle absolut nicht vergleichen. Bei 3000 Fuß, also ca. 1km Höhe hat so ein Airbus um die 500 Km/h drauf. Lass den im Film mal max wenige 100m hoch gewesen sein, bei um die 250Km/h. Ein langes Segeln sollte damit absolut nicht möglich sein und schon garnicht noch diverse Wende- und Schießmanöver. Das war auf jeden Fall die Szene, die die Realitätsnähe des Films ordentlich runtergezogen hat.





Spoiler



Ihr habt ja Recht, hab die Szene auch nicht mehr so ganz in Erinnerung ^^ Hab evtl. am Ende auch einfach nur gewartet, dass der Film endlich vorbei ist und deshalb nicht mehr so drauf geachtet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2017)

Kindsköpfe Teil 1 & Teil 2


----------



## dagger85 (20. August 2017)

Baywacht 

Der Film ist soweit okay reicht für einmal anschauen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2017)

R.I.P. Jerry Lewis
Der verrückte Professor


----------



## denrusl (22. August 2017)

Baywatch

Mhm ich gebe ihm 5,5/10. Etwas arg überzogen zwischendurch. Aber recht amüsant und unterhaltsam. Kann man schauen.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. August 2017)

James Bond Feuerball 7/10 war ganz ok, die Spezialeffekte sind natürlich deutlich älter als Heute aber trotzdem Sehenswert.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (22. August 2017)

Bullyparade

Hier eine Wertung abzugeben ist schwierig. Entweder man mag Bullys Filme oder man mag sie nicht. An den Schuh des Manitu reicht er leider nicht heran, ist aber trotzdem ganz unterhaltsam. Wenn mann Herbig mag, kann man ihn sich durchaus mal anschauen, wenn nicht, dann eher nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2017)

Cut Bank 4/10


----------



## orca113 (24. August 2017)

The Iceman

7,5/10 hat mir super gefallen. Schauspieler klasse gewählt. Ray Liotta und Michael Shannon in topp Form


----------



## mbyrl (24. August 2017)

The Infiltrator mit Bryan Cranston. Hat ziemlich durchwachsene Kritiken, mir hat er außergewöhnlich gut gefallen - 8 /10. Ruhig, super Darsteller, gute Musik und nicht allzu Effekt-haschend. Gibt's bei Prime.

Edit.: -


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2017)

Alles in Handarbeit


----------



## Jason1 (25. August 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Finde Cruise auch ganz ok. Gibt nicht viele seiner Filme die ich für nen Flopp halte. Es gibt sehr gut und sehr schlecht wobei imo die guten ganz arg überwiegen. *Bei Cage sieht es ähnlich aus*.


Problem bei Cage ist nur das er nicht mit Geld umgehen kann und quasi ständig Pleite ist...was dann oft dazu führt das er Rollen annimmt die weiter unter seinem Niveau, bzw. seinen Fähigkeiten liegen. Letztlich macht er sich so aber den Namen kaputt und verschwindet damit ein Stück weit vom Radar der entsprechenden Produzenten und das ist eine echte Schande, denn er ist mit einer der besten Charakterdarsteller überhaupt. :\

Mein Lieblings "Cage" Filme .:
"Face/Off-Im Körper des Feindes" als Castor Troy
 "Lord of War" als skrupelloser Waffenhändler
 und natürlich das absolute Meisterstück "Leaving Las Vegas", wo er einen lebensmüden Alkoholiker spielt.

*@Topic

The Man From Earth*

Absolut großartiger Film, der eindrucksvoll beweist das man für einen richtig guten Film weder ein aufgeblasenes Budget benötigt, noch eine Szenerie wo alles im Minutentakt explodiert und auch keine Marketing Maschinerie, die alles von hier bis Afrika mit Werbung zupflastert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilfred (28. August 2017)

Silence

Propaganda für eine der größten Verbrecherbanden die je über die Erde gingen.
Der berühmt berüchtigte Geheimdienst des Vatikan.

So kann ich mir Geschichte auch hindrehen!

Keine Empfehlung!


----------



## Zybba (28. August 2017)

Tilfred schrieb:


> So kann ich mir Geschichte auch hindrehen!


Erhebt der Film denn Anspruch darauf, historisch akkurat zu sein?


----------



## Tilfred (28. August 2017)

Nein, kein Film kann das. Aber Meinung machen! Und deswegen wird so ein Schund gezeigt!

Deswegen liebe ich die deutsche Sprache so.   Ein Wort und fast gegensätzliche Bedeutungen!

Geschichte!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2017)

Black Butterfly - Der Mörder in mir 5/10


----------



## orca113 (29. August 2017)

nochmal Million Dollar Baby

9/10 ein Klasse Film aber so ungerecht und hart am Ende. So ein richtiger "Feel Bad" Streifen. Warum musste das so ausgehen.  Schaue den Film nur noch bis zum Beginn des letzten Boxkampfs. Mir tut Maggie so leid.

Maggie großartig gespielt von Swank. Absolut glaubwürdig und sowas von sympathisch. Auch Eastwood und vor allem Freeman machen einen tollen Job. Aber nochmal, Hut ab vor Swank.


----------



## YuT666 (29. August 2017)

M.A.R.K. 13 - Hardware

9/10


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2017)

Der große Trip - Wild bekommt von mir eine Empfehlung, aber eine Note weiß ich gerade nicht zu vergeben. Viele der Emotionen welche die Protagonistin erlebt, kann ich nicht nachempfinden und teils fand ich die Erinnerungen etwas zu viel, aber der Film hat mich gefesselt. Irgendwie in seinen seltsamen Bann gezogen. Ich fand ihn gut.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (30. August 2017)

Atomic Blonde 7/10

Das Ende wurde dann allerdings ziemlich kurios bzw. relativ undurchsichtig.


----------



## orca113 (30. August 2017)

Bad Boys - Harte Jungs

 9/10 immer wieder gut



Cleriker schrieb:


> Der große Trip - Wild bekommt von mir eine Empfehlung, aber eine Note weiß ich gerade nicht zu vergeben. Viele der Emotionen welche die Protagonistin erlebt, kann ich nicht nachempfinden und teils fand ich die Erinnerungen etwas zu viel, aber der Film hat mich gefesselt. Irgendwie in seinen seltsamen Bann gezogen. Ich fand ihn gut.



Der interessiert mich auch. Mal schauen ob ich den irgendwo geliehen oder gestreamt bekomme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2017)

Hallo, Page!


----------



## Dwayn_E (30. August 2017)

Der Marsianer


----------



## Tilfred (30. August 2017)

Ghost in the Shell

Naja, wer auf Scarlett Johansson mit schlechter Perücke steht...

Keine Empfehlung!


Die Physiker (1964)

Zeitlos!

Empfehlung!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2017)

The Punisher Dirty Laundry


----------



## -Chefkoch- (1. September 2017)

Sons of Anarchy Season 7

Was für ein unglaublicher übler Showdown.

Die Serie gehört, für mich definitiv, zu den besten die ich bisher gesehen habe .

11/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2017)

Die Poesie des Unendlichen 9/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. September 2017)

Pride

Beruhend auf wahren Begebenheiten: die Geschichte einer Gruppe von Schwulen und Lesben, die 1984/85 während des großen Bergarbeiterstreiks in Großbritannien ein streikendes Dorf unterstützen will, und dabei erst einmal viele Vorurteile auf beiden Seiten überwinden muss.

Superschöner Film, nicht nur wenn man politisch oder gewerkschaftlich interessiert ist!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2017)

Kung Fury


----------



## NOQLEMIX (4. September 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Kung Fury



Ja, der ist ein wahres Meisterwerk der Filmkunst


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2017)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Ja, der ist ein wahres Meisterwerk der Filmkunst



Jo mit Onkel David


----------



## MOD6699 (4. September 2017)

Indiana Jones - Raider of the Lost Ark


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2017)

Security - Its Going to Be a Long Night 6/10


----------



## Tilfred (6. September 2017)

Hitman's Bodyguard

Krude Storie, fragwürdige Moral, anstößiger Inhalt!
Männermäßiges Popkornkino vom feinsten!

Empfehlung!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2017)

The Expendables 2


----------



## kratpi (7. September 2017)

Der Stoff aus dem die Helden sind von 1983

Immer wiedersehenswert. Zeigt eindrucksvoll wie beschwerlich der Weg zum Helden in Wirklichkeit sein kann.


----------



## type_o (7. September 2017)

Sicario bekommt von mir 7,8/10 . 
Für mich ein guter Film, wo man Abschalten kann, gut unterhalten wird und auch die Story nicht lahm ist! 
Ich selbst hatte dieses Ende im Film nicht auf dem Schirm. 
Werde mir Teil 2 mal ansehen.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2017)

Da Emily Blunt im zweiten Teil nicht mitspielen wird, verliert der Film schon Interesse.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2017)

The Expendables 3


----------



## T'PAU (9. September 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2

Hmm, ich sach mal mehr als 'ne *7/10* isses net. Ein paar ganz witzige Momente (besonders Baby-Groot ), kommt aber beiweitem nicht an Teil 1 ran und ist *viel* zu lang!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2017)

*MAGICAL MYSTERY oder: Die Rückkehr des Karl Schmidt *
10/10 Punkten

Was hab ich gelacht und was für ein schöner musikalischer Ausflug in die beste Jugend.


----------



## kratpi (9. September 2017)

Ein Riß in der Welt von 1965

Einer der wenigen Filme den ich in meiner Jugend gesehen habe und der mich heute noch fesselt.

Meistens habt man tolle Erinnerungen an bestimmte Filme von früher und ist herb enttäuscht wenn man sie heute ansieht.


----------



## D0pefish (9. September 2017)

*Attraction*
Verpackung 9/10
Inhalt 1/10
Einfach traurig, wie sehr man einen Film mit so viel Potenzial mutwillig versauen kann. 
Dumm ist kein Ausdruck und dennoch ist er ein Muss für SciFi-Fans.

edit:wir haben innerlich aufgewühlt durch den plötzlichen Tod eines Kumpels im kleinen Kreis die Nacht durchgemacht und uns weiter berieselt
ein Film der herausstach war:
*Poliezei
*9/10
Ich mag die meisten Euro-Filme nicht aber der ist echt gut*!

*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2017)

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story


----------



## T'PAU (10. September 2017)

Durch Zufall gestern im EPG meines _VU+ Duo2_ DVB-C Receivers gesehen und gleich mal *Kuuuult*-Timer gesetzt (liefen sogar fast zeitgleich): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind mittlerweile uncut, genauso wie "TdT" Teil 1, der am 24.09. auf Tele 5 kommt (in der Nachtwiederholung hoffentlich werbefrei).
Erst wenn ich den auch noch hab, kommt meine Trash-Bewertung. 
Hoffentlich kommt "Bride of..." auch noch auf ZDF_neo, "TdT" Teil 3 lief ja schon des öfteren.
Und nein, ausser letztgenanntem hab ich alle Filme noch nie (wirklich) gesehen!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2017)

Gefesselt - Wake in Fear 6/10


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2017)

Asterix und die Wikinger 7/10 War ganz gut und hat mich gut unterhalten, Obelix war wie immer, solange es genug Wildschweine gab war er glücklich, naja fast immer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2017)

The Accountant 7/10


----------



## PCGHGS (11. September 2017)

Valerian - Die Stadt der Tausend Planeten 8/10


----------



## Tilfred (11. September 2017)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Salazars Rache

Für Freunde der Serie und weil es wenig Piratenfilme gibt

Empfehlung.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. September 2017)

Indiana Jones 1-4


----------



## Rizzard (12. September 2017)

Neon Demon: 4/10

Konnte dem Film nichts abgewinnen, da er nicht meinen Geschmack traf.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2017)

Dance to Death 5/10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. September 2017)

Mal wieder Rogue One. 

Btw. J.J. Abrahms darf wieder ran und dreht Episode 9. 
"Star Wars IX": J.J. Abrams ubernimmt Regie von Episode 9 - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. September 2017)

Guardiens of the Gallaxy 2 heute von Disk ... nicht zu empfehlen Teil 1 war weit besser


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mal wieder Rogue One.
> 
> Btw. J.J. Abrahms darf wieder ran und dreht Episode 9.
> "Star Wars IX": J.J. Abrams ubernimmt Regie von Episode 9 - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Wieso kann ich keine Seiten mehr sehen?


----------



## dertourist48 (13. September 2017)

Hab vor 2 Tagen angefangen Vikings anzuschauen.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2017)

Ich hab die zweite Staffel von The Expanxe gesehen.
Kaum bei Netflix verfügbar -- gleich eingeatmet. 
Freue mich auf die dritte Staffel.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2017)

Abgang mit Stil 6/10


----------



## Merowinger0807 (14. September 2017)

Guardians of the Galaxy 2 sowie Ghost in the Shell hintereinander weg

GotG war durchaus gut aber effektiv waren die einzigen Lacher bei Groot festzustellen. Der erste war definitiv besser.

GitS war ok aber auch nicht mehr. Vor allem wenn man die Animes alle gesehen hat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2017)

Bob,der Streuner 7/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2017)

Annabelle 2

Seit langem wieder mal ein Film im Kino geschaut und muss zugeben einer der besseren Horrorfilme der letzten Jahre. Bin zwar Horror-Streifen gewöhnt, jedoch durch krasse Soundkulisse im Saal haben mich paar Jumpscares dann doch eiskalt erwischt


----------



## masturbinho (15. September 2017)

Life (2017) - 7/10 - toller Science-Fiction-Horror!


----------



## NOQLEMIX (15. September 2017)

8mm - Acht Millimeter 7,5/10

Mal ein (aus meiner Sicht) guter Thriller mit Nicolas Cage.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2017)

Bleed for This 6/10


----------



## Gamer090 (16. September 2017)

In Time, 8/10 War ganz gut und eine Interessante Idee das man in der Zukunft mit der Lebenszeit bezahlt statt mit Geld.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2017)

Ouija: Ursprung des Bösen 7/10


----------



## T'PAU (16. September 2017)

Shoot 'em up 8/10
Möhren ftw.!


----------



## christiann1 (17. September 2017)

Auf DVD: Ice Age 3


----------



## Gamer090 (17. September 2017)

Riddick: Überleben ist seine Rache 7/10

Ich finde die beiden anderen Filme der Reihe besser, Pitch Black und Riddick Chroniken eines Kriegers sind besser aber trotzdem hat es mich gut unterhalten und Vin Diesel ist genau da wo er hingehört.


----------



## clown44 (17. September 2017)

Spy - Susan Cooper undercover 9/10


----------



## orca113 (18. September 2017)

Expendables 3

7,5/10 bin super unterhalten worden. Aber der Film kam nicht so an die ersten beiden Teile dran. Das liegt aber eher an der Story die ich etwas blöd fand. Der ein oder andere Lacher und grandiose Action machen ihn aber dennoch sehr sehenswert. Außerdem finde ich Ronda Rousey extrem sexy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2017)

The Great Wall 5/10


----------



## orca113 (18. September 2017)

Gestern noch nach nachmittags Expendables 3 noch Jagd auf Roter Oktober 10/10


----------



## MOD6699 (19. September 2017)

Spy - Susan Cooper undercover 9/10

Unvergesslich Jason Statham und die Face Off Maschine


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2017)

Taxi Driver


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2017)

Es (2017)  - 8/10


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2017)

Hitman‘s Bodyguard 9,5/10

Klasse Buddy-Action-Komödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Ryan Reynolds.

It  (2017) 9/10

Eine der wenigen gelungenen King Verfilmungen.

Wind River 9/10

Bedrückender Krimi, der aber wohl nicht jedermanns Sache sein dürfte.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (21. September 2017)

Wrecker 0,5/10

Was für ein schwachsinniger Film.


----------



## T'PAU (22. September 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Great Wall 5/10


Tendiere auch eher zur 5 statt zur 6. 

Bin ich der einzige, der bei diesem Film dauernd an _Starship Troopers_ denken muss (Bugs überrennen Basis)?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2017)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der bei diesem Film dauernd an _Starship Troopers_ denken muss (Bugs überrennen Basis)?




Cell mit John Cusack 4/10


----------



## cnytx (24. September 2017)

Spiderman Homecomin 2/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2017)

Mission Impossible 3


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2017)

Den Film mit den gelben Tic Tacs. Die Minions 8/10 War ganz witzig und hat mich gut unterhalten, besonders witzig fand ich die Szene mit den Polizisten im Auto auf der Jagd nach den Minions, der eine war am Steuer und der andere hat das Teegeschirr genommen und Tee eingeschenkt  Und das ganze während der Fahrt natürlich


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2017)

Alien: Covenant 5/10


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. September 2017)

Mother! 8,5/10

Wenn man den Trailer sieht, denkt man: Oh, sieht wohl aus wie ein Horrorfilm.
War er das? Keinesfalls! Was ist er dann? Schwierig zu sagen. Am ehesten würde ich ihn also Psychothriller nach Art eines modernen Theaters bezeichnen.
Die Handlung: Teilweise einfach nur ein "Oh mein Gott"-Moment nach dem anderen, es ist auf jeden Fall mein top Mindfuck-Film 2017. An anderen stellen war es so absurd, dass man einfach nur lachen musste (ging nicht nur mir so). Aber hinter der letzendlich vollkommen eskalierenden Fassade steckte meiner Meinung nach vielschichtige Kritik am Menschen, seinem Verhalten und seiner Meinung. Vor allem viel Religionskritik. Aber auch Kritik an bestimmten Familien- und Eheverhältnissen usw.
Viele Sachen erscheinen einem am Anfang auch absurd oder banal, deren Bedeutung man erst viel später im Film erfährt, sie dann aber umso wichtiger sind.

Er ist auf jeden Fall anspruchsvoll. Einfach reinsetzen und berieseln lassen geht nicht. Man muss sich darauf einlassen. Wer mit so etwas nichts anfangen kann, dem rate ich, sich den Film nicht anzusehen. Wer aber mal was anderes, anspruchsvolles im Gegensatz zu Mainstream-Filmen wie Baywatch o.ä. möchte, der sollte ihn sich unbedingt ansehen.


----------



## orca113 (27. September 2017)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Mother! 8,5/10
> 
> Wenn man den Trailer sieht, denkt man: Oh, sieht wohl aus wie ein Horrorfilm.
> War er das? Keinesfalls! Was ist er dann? Schwierig zu sagen. Am ehesten würde ich ihn also Psychothriller nach Art eines modernen Theaters bezeichnen.
> ...



Klingt gut und sehr interessant, ggf. einen Blick wert.

Gestern Expandables 2 

9/10 richtiger Männerfilm. Meiner Meinung nach der beste der Reihe.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2017)

xXx 2 Triple X 2 7/10 War eigentlich ganz gut aber irgendwie hat nicht alles an der Story Sinn gemacht, er geht auf einen Flugzeugträger um nach Informationen zu suchen und findet einen Militärischen Plan den sein Partner der NSA auch schon hat.  Immerhin weiss er so das seine alte Truppe zum Teil noch am Leben ist aber mehr nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2017)

The Fog – Nebel des Grauens


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2017)

Das Dschungelbuch (2016) : 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2017)

Rhea M – Es begann ohne Warnung


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. September 2017)

Passengers: 7/10
Recht vorhersehbar und stellenweise muss man sich schon sehr bemühen, um über Physik- und Logikfehler hinweg zu sehen, im Großen und Ganzen aber recht unterhaltsam. Schade ist zudem, dass man nicht stärker auf das ethische Dilemma des Filme eingegangen ist. Die Effekte waren dagegen cool und die Schauspieler sympathisch.
Hier eine sehr interessante These, warum der Film wesentlich besser gewesen wäre, wenn er in einer anderen Reihenfolge gedreht worden wäre: YouTube

Alien Covenant: 5/10
Nette Effekte, aber wie schon bei Prometheus sind einem sämtliche Charaktere vollkommen egal, sodass deren Tod einen nicht berührt und dadurch auch wenig Spannung aufgebaut wird. Ganz grundsätzlich habe ich für einen Alien-Film die Spannung vermisst. Die Aliens an sich wirkten auch schon mal bedrohlicher... Hier ein amüsanter Verriss von Honest Trailers, der viele Kritikpunkte ganz gut veranschaulicht (Vorsicht SPOILER!): YouTube
Faszinierend wie man trotz riesiger Budgets und viel Erfahrung so mittelmäßige bis schlechte Filme machen kann...

Coherence: 7/10
Interessante Prämisse und eine mysteriöse, mit Spannung geladene Grundstimmung. Viele der Charaktere verhalten sich aber dermaßen hysterisch und teilweise dumm, dass sie schon ziemlich nervig waren.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2017)

42 – Die wahre Geschichte einer Sportlegende


----------



## NotAnExit (2. Oktober 2017)

ES - 6/10 maximal...

Sorry, aber ich zitiere mal jemanden aus meiner Familie, der ihn sich auch angesehen hat: "War das die Neuverfilmung der Goonies?"


----------



## orca113 (2. Oktober 2017)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> ES - 6/10 maximal...
> 
> Sorry, aber ich zitiere mal jemanden aus meiner Familie, der ihn sich auch angesehen hat: "War das die Neuverfilmung der Goonies?"



Ok... da bin ich mal gespannt. Freue mich auf den Film weil ich großer Fan des Buchs bin und ich den ersten Film schon recht gut fand.

Hoffe meine Freude wird nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ok... da bin ich mal gespannt. Freue mich auf den Film weil ich großer Fan des Buchs bin und ich den ersten Film schon recht gut fand. Hoffe meine Freude wird nicht enttäuscht.



Ich fand ihn, ebenfalls als Fan des Buchs, sehr gut. Zwar hält er sich nicht immer an die Vorlage, Autor King hat er trotzdem gefallen.
Der Film ist eine Mischung aus Humor und Horror, was genau meinen Geschmack getroffen hat.


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2017)

The Machanic 1 und 2

Für den ersten 8/10 gute Action und nette Idee bei gutem Actiondarsteller

Für den zweiten 5/10 weil nur sehr übler Aufguss des ersten.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2017)

Du hattest die englische Version geschaut, richtig? Siehst du dir die deutsche auch noch an, oder hast es schon? Die King Verfilmungen sollen zwar immer sehr getreu übersetzt sein, aber würde mich mal interessieren welche du als Fan besser findest.

Mir machen die Stimmen im englischen meist zu wenig Eindruck. Allgemein finde ich ganz subjektiv, dass englisch selten "bedrohlich", oder düster klingt. Deshalb fand ich die deutschen Vertonungen bisher besser.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U Ultra mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2017)

Ja, die englische. Das Kino in dem wir waren hatte einen wirklich hervorragenden Sound, was bei so einem Film natürlich schonmal die halbe Miete ist. Dann bringt Bill Skarsgard den Pennywise wirklich sehr gut rüber. Seine Stimme ist natürlich elektronisch gepimpt, aber das passte schon sehr gut zusammen und kam überaus bedrohlich rüber.
Die deutsche Version schaue ich mir auf jeden Fall auch noch an. Dann aber zu Hause.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2017)

The Guardian of the Galaxy 1


----------



## Rizzard (3. Oktober 2017)

Die Rückkehr des Xander Cage: 2/10.

Boar war der schlecht. Nach der Hälfte hab ich ausgemacht. Und bei so einem Rotz macht tatsächlich der Diesel mit, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## clown44 (3. Oktober 2017)

Kingsman - The Golden Circel 9/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2017)

Zeit der Kannibalen - Top!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2017)

Kingsman: The Secret Service 7/10


----------



## daLexi (4. Oktober 2017)

Tschick 9/10

Sehr unterhaltsamer Film über den besten Sommer zweier Jungs.


----------



## orca113 (5. Oktober 2017)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Kingsman: The Secret Service 7/10



Ich auch.

Eventuell damit man mal den ersten gesehen hat weil Freundin den zweiten sehen wollte im Kino.

6,5/10 größtenteils sehr unterhaltsam aber nicht mein Humor und nicht mein Genre


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. Oktober 2017)

Wollte mir den ansehen, aber dann rief mein Dad an, der Film lief nebenbei weiter, watt n Quark, 1/10 vielleicht 

Dann lieber “Der Job seines Lebens“ und der zweite davon “Wieder im Amt“.

Das ist dann schon sehr sehr nett, da sind wir dann eher bei 7-8/10


----------



## Two-Face (5. Oktober 2017)

Das Kartell 9/10

Habe den Film schonmal vor 'ner Ewigkeit gesehen, hab' ich mir nochmal gegeben, weil ich nur noch in Erinnerung hatte, dass der saugut war. Ist er auch immernoch, neben _Jagd auf Roter Oktober_ der beste Clancy-Film.
Richtig gut gemacht, mit nicht ganz so viel Patriotismus, dafür aber mit einer guten Dosis an moralischer Kritik.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2017)

Gremlins 2 – Die Rückkehr der kleinen Monster


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Kartell 9/10
> 
> Habe den Film schonmal vor 'ner Ewigkeit gesehen, hab' ich mir nochmal gegeben, weil ich nur noch in Erinnerung hatte, dass der saugut war. Ist er auch immernoch, neben _Jagd auf Roter Oktober_ der beste Clancy-Film.
> Richtig gut gemacht, mit nicht ganz so viel Patriotismus, dafür aber mit einer guten Dosis an moralischer Kritik.



Ich warte ja bis heute auf eine Verfilmung von Red Storm Rising.


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich warte ja bis heute auf eine Verfilmung von Red Storm Rising.



Ist das das Buch „Im Sturm“?
Das wär sich mal ein Toppfilm wenn es das ist. Aber sicher schwer umzusetzen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ist das das Buch „Im Sturm“?
> Das wär sich mal ein Toppfilm wenn es das ist. Aber sicher schwer umzusetzen.



Genau. 
Klar, aber das muss man ja auch nichts als Kino Film machen.
HBO sollte genug Geld haben, um daraus eine Mini Serie zu machen.
Oder auch Netflix.


----------



## YuT666 (6. Oktober 2017)

City Cobra

8/10


----------



## orca113 (6. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau.
> Klar, aber das muss man ja auch nichts als Kino Film machen.
> HBO sollte genug Geld haben, um daraus eine Mini Serie zu machen.
> Oder auch Netflix.



Ja das wäre ne super Idee. Ne Serie mit ca. 20 Episoden oder sowas. 

Alarmstufe Rot mit Seagal 

6,5/10 Männerfilm eben unterhaltsam aber eben stumpf


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich sage nur Erika Eleniak.


----------



## orca113 (7. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sage nur Erika Eleniak. [emoji3]



In voller Blüte 

Jennifer 8

6,5/10 schauspielerisch topp, spannend aber mit tiefen Spannungstälern

mit Andy Garcia, Uma Thurman und Lance Henriksen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2017)

It Stains the Sands Red 5/10


----------



## Silvio3011 (8. Oktober 2017)

Grüße mein letzter Film "ES" 9/10. Ende war etwas enttäuschend aber nicht so sehr wie beim Original von 1990.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2017)

Ab in den Dschungel


----------



## Bunny_Joe (10. Oktober 2017)

Blade Runner 2049
Find ich sogar besser, als das Original!
9/10


Birdman
Herrlich!
8,5/10


Mad Max: Fury Road
Für mich schon jetzt ein Klassiker!
10/10


----------



## NOQLEMIX (10. Oktober 2017)

Kingsman: The Golden Circle 7,5/10

Auf jeden Fall sehr unterhaltsam und wertig produziert, allerdings war er ziemlich lang und teilweise vorhersehbar.


----------



## Kusanar (11. Oktober 2017)

Im weissen Rossl – Wehe Du singst! – Wikipedia 

Bin mir unsicher ob der Bewertung. Gelacht hab ich, viel auch noch. Aber der Film ansich ist supergrottig  Vielleicht eine 6/10?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2017)

68 Kill 5/10


----------



## Zybba (11. Oktober 2017)

Black Mass 6/10

Leider ziemlich enttäuschend.
Nicht sonderlich spannend erzählt und fast alle Figuren unsympathisch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2017)

Hot Tub – Der Whirlpool … ist ’ne verdammte Zeitmaschine! 4/10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Oktober 2017)

Blade Runner 2049 10/10

Schaut euch den Film an. So muss eine Fortsetzung ausschauen!!   

Die Atmosphäre ist wirklich unglaublich und die Soundkulisse ist der Hammer!
Für mich schon jetzt ein Film der in die Hall of Fame der Filme einzieht und einer der besten Filme die ich seit Jahren gesehen habe!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (15. Oktober 2017)

Blade Runner 2049 - 9/10
Wirklich exzellent Charme, Style und Thematik des Vorgängers aufgegriffen und weitergesponnen. Audiovisuell fantastisch in Szene gesetzt (Kino lohnt selbst bei guter Sound Anlage zu Hause!)
Überraschend positiv fand ich auch, dass es kein Action-Flick mit Shaky-Cam geworden ist, sondern dass man sich hier richtig Zeit genommen hat. Viele Parallelen und interessante Anspielungen zum Vorgänger als auch innerhalb des Films fand ich sehr schön gemacht.
Negativ fand ich, dass er stellenweise etwas langatmig wirkte und Ryan Gosslings Mimik ist grundsätzlich nicht meins...


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich stimme euch zu, ein hammergeiler Film!
Für solche Filme wurde Kino erschaffen und ich kann nur jedem raten, ins Kino zu gehen und nicht auf Blu Ray etc. zu warten.
Der Sound fetzt im Kino einfach so richtig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2017)

American Mary 4/10


----------



## YuT666 (15. Oktober 2017)

Erlöse uns von dem Bösen

7.5/10


----------



## clown44 (15. Oktober 2017)

Crossing Over 6/10


----------



## T'PAU (16. Oktober 2017)

Passengers 8/10

Ganz guter Mix aus _Gravity_ und der jeweils letzten Folge von _Stargate SG1_ und _Stargate Universe_. 
Special Effects und Atmosphäre sind gelungen und nachvollziehbar.
Kann man sich ansehen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2017)

Die letzte Folge von Stargate Universe hatte aber einen blöden Cliffhanger, der nie aufgelöst wurde. 
Ich hasse sowas.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (16. Oktober 2017)

Ist doch bei Crusade auch so, zumal die Serie ja nicht mal die komplette Staffel gedreht wurde, die geplant war.
Wenns irgendwann floppt, lässt man sich alles offen...


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2017)

Bei Serenity gab es einen schicken Kinofilm.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2017)

I.T. mit Pierce Brosnan 5/10


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2017)

Blade Runner 2049: 10/10

Fängt super die  Atmosphäre des alten Films ein ohne ihn zu kopieren. Tolle Optik, Musik/Sounds. Die Darsteller sind auch alle top! Und storymäßig kann man auch nicht meckern.
Eine gelungene Fortsetzung.


----------



## orca113 (19. Oktober 2017)

ES (2017) 

7/10 hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Alles in Allem sehenswert. Gute junge Darsteller, nette Lacher, gute Schockmomente.

Die Wermutstropfen sind eigentlich nur das gerade die Schockmomente irgendwann gerade gegen Ende hin vorhersehbar sind und nach zwei Dritteln des Films irgendwie ein Programm abgespielt wird und er zieht sich dann. Pennywise`s Darstellung sehr gut, keine Frage aber mir gefiel Tim Curry damals wesentlich besser. Er hatte auch das bessere Gesicht dafür.


----------



## Marcimoto (19. Oktober 2017)

Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes 
10/10, alleine durch den Nostalgie-Faktor


----------



## tuma (19. Oktober 2017)

Atomic Blonde

Ergebnis: naja, irgendwie nicht gelungen .....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2017)

King Arthur: Legend of the Sword 6/10


----------



## PCGHGS (21. Oktober 2017)

Kingsman: The Golden Circle 8/10


----------



## iRcK91 (21. Oktober 2017)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Kingsman: The Golden Circle 8/10



Muss man auch irgendwie drauf stehen auf Kingsman  Leider gar nicht mein Fall.

Der unsichtbare Gast 7/10. Ist eigentlich ziemlich spannend - zieht sich aber auch etwas. Guter Thriller!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2017)

Passengers 4/10


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (21. Oktober 2017)

Blade Runner 2049

Auf der Skale nicht einzuordnen


----------



## orca113 (22. Oktober 2017)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Blade Runner 2049
> 
> Auf der Skale nicht einzuordnen



Skala oberes Ende oder so schlecht das er es nicht reinschafft?


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Oktober 2017)

Blade Runner: The Final Cut 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2017)

The Legend of Barney Thomson


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (22. Oktober 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Skala oberes Ende oder so schlecht das er es nicht reinschafft?



Oberes Ende, definitiv.

Ich muss gestehen, ich hatte tatsächlich die schlimmsten Befürchtungen was eine Fortsetzung zu Blade Runner betrifft. Versuchen doch so viele Studios auf der Fortsetzungs-Welle diverser Franchises mitzureiten. Und das dies nicht immer zum Besten geschieht dürfte vielen bekannt sein.

Aber Denis Villneuve (Regie) hat hier etwas geschafft das die wenigsten Fortsetzungen verschiedenster Filme hinbekommen. Gerade in Anbetracht des Alters der "Vorlage" Blade Runner von 1982.
Blade Runner 2049 versucht zu keinem Zeitpunkt das Vorbild mit noch mehr Tam Tam zu übertrumpfen, Dinge besser zu machen die man nicht hätte besser machen müssen oder gleich schlecht dar stehen zu lassen.
Er hat es geschafft, sicherlich auch dank der Hilfe von Produzent Ridley Scott (Regie Blade Runner) einen Film zu erschaffen der das Univerums des Erstlings aufgreift und weiterführt, nutzt wofür es die Geschichte benötigt und erweitert, wo es aus sicht des Plots Sinn macht.
Auch visuell passt hier einfach alles zusammen, der Soundtrack tut sein übriges.
Und genau, wenn nicht noch mehr wie das Original nimmt sich Blade Runner 2049 Zeit. Viel Zeit.
Zeit um sich, seine Geschichte, seine Charaktere zu entwickeln. Zeit um Fragen zu beantworten welche 1982 in den Kinosaal geworfen wurden und Zeit um neue Fragen zu stellen. Innerhalb und außerhalb dessen, was sich gerade auf der Leinwand abspielt.

Blade Runner 2049 mag in der heutigen, schnelllebigen Kinowelt nicht der visionäre Film sein der seine Vorlage über die Jahre bei oder dank seiner Fans geworden ist.
Aber er hat, zumndest bei mir, bleibenden Eindrck hinterlassen, Bilder, welche sich für ewig in mein filmisches Gedächtnis gebrannt haben. Und das schaffen nur die wenigsten Umsetzungen.

Wer kann sollte sich vorher noch einmal Blade Runner ansehen. Meines Erachtens am besten den "Final Cut" (2007).
Wer den Erstling nicht gesehen hat wird immer noch einen guten Film sehen. Vielleicht nicht einen anderen, aber das was er sieht wird er mit anderen Augen sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Und vorher keine Trailer ansehen, aber das sollte man aus diversen Gründen oft schon ange nicht mehr.)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2017)

Snowden


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Oktober 2017)

Blade Runner 2049 9/10


----------



## Spreed (23. Oktober 2017)

Die Mumie - 4/10
King Arthur - 7/10


----------



## bastian123f (23. Oktober 2017)

Habe gestern wieder Hänsel & Gretel Hexenjäger angeschaut. 

Finde ich nen tollen Film


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2017)

Gold - Gier hat eine neue Farbe 6/10


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2017)

Dr Strange: 8/10
Run all night: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2017)

C.H.U.D. II: Bud the C.H.U.D. 7/10


----------



## NOQLEMIX (31. Oktober 2017)

The Mechanic 7/10
ES 8/10
Blade Runner 2049 8,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2017)

Nuts… Durchgedreht 7/10


----------



## azzih (4. November 2017)

der neue Thor. 

Hat mich richtig gelangweilt. Die sehr sehr dünne Story hat sich gezogen wie Kaugummi, die Witze waren mehr gewollt als gekonnt, 3D Effekte hab ich keine wirklich coolen gesehen und die Kampfszenen auch 08/15 und nach ner Zeit sinnlos langweilig.
Würd ne 2/10 geben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2017)

Timm Thaler oder das verkaufte Lachen 4/10


----------



## NOQLEMIX (4. November 2017)

Scream 2 5/10

Kann man gucken, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2017)

Officer Downe - Seine Stadt. Sein Gesetz 7/10


----------



## -Chefkoch- (9. November 2017)

Stranger Things Season 2

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das die zweite Staffel besser wie die erste wird 

11/10


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2017)

Ich auch nicht, war echt spitze.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2017)

The International 4/10


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (9. November 2017)

Und haste das Phaeno gesehen?


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2017)

Thor 3: 9/10

Mir hat der Film sehr gut gefallen. Viel Humor, rasante Action und ein paar nette Überraschungen. Es gibt ja viele negative Stimmen im Netz gerade bezüglich des Humors. Aber andere Marvel Filme haben ja auch viel Humor, wie z.B. die Guardians.  Ok, immer konnte ich auch nicht lachen, aber in 95% der Fälle schon.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2017)

Dead Man 6/10


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2017)

RIP John Hillerman. 
Ohne ihn wäre Magnum nicht das geworden, was es ist.


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2017)

Der Typ, der Higigns gespielt hat?


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2017)

Genau der.


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2017)

Lommbock: 7,5/10.
Ohne die Bezüge zum Vorgänger hätte ich ihn schlechter bewertet.
Aber die guten Klassiker "der kleine Ich-bin-nie-zufrieden-Mann-in-deinem-Kopf oder auch Mehmet Scholl, das war schon nostalgisch.^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTabX1ONwRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 6/10


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2017)

G.I. Joe (2009): 3/10 - katastrophal. Fast alles schlecht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. November 2017)

Mord im Orient Express (der Neue ^^)
7/10

Ich selbst hatte das Glück, das Original bzw das Buch noch nicht zu kennen. Ein Dutzend Mal von gehört aber nie gesehen bzw denn gelesen. 

Daher kann ich aus der Perspektive sagen, das der neue Film mich zwar überrascht hat, kann aber auch im Nachhinein nachvollziehen, weshalb so gut wie alle die das Original schon kennen, vom neuen Film eher enttäuscht sind bzw. das Ganze nicht spannend genug finden.

Hatte zwar die Gelegenheit ihn in 70 mm sehen zu können, doch brachte dies hier keinen wirklichen Mehrwert, denn da wo 70 mm wirklich wirken und zwar bei den Außenaufnahmen, war nicht wirklich viel Reales zu sehen. Schade. 
Dafür punktet die Qualität wieder bei den Nachaufnahmen.
Die Schauspieler machen zwar alle einen guten Job, doch ich persönlich hätte mir ein bissel mehr Spannung erhofft.

Jonny Depp ist dieses Mal in einer wirklich ernsten Rolle zu sehen, was mir persönlich sehr gut gefallen hat. 
Eine Blu-ray Empfehlung hat der Film von mir, ob´s sich das Ganze auch im Kino lohnt muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Two-Face (11. November 2017)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mord im Orient Express (der Neue ^^)
> 7/10


Also ich hab' gehört, der soll ziemlich gut sein.
Ich hab ja Agatha Christie teilweise gelesen und auch die alten Ms. Marple-Filme gesehen ().
Ich hab' auch vor sehr langer Zeit die alten, gleichnamigen Krimi-Adventures für PC angespielt, für Lizenztitel waren die gar nicht mal schlecht umgesetzt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. November 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich hab' gehört, der soll ziemlich gut sein.
> Ich hab ja Agatha Christie teilweise gelesen und auch die alten Ms. Marple-Filme gesehen ().
> Ich hab' auch vor sehr langer Zeit die alten, gleichnamigen Krimi-Adventures für PC angespielt, für Lizenztitel waren die gar nicht mal schlecht umgesetzt.



Mir persönlich hat der Film insgesamt auch recht gut gefallen. Doch bekommt der Detektiv immens viel screen time, während die Beschuldigten eher im Verhältnis oberflächlich analysiert werden. Es fehlt die gewisse Spannung in den Befragungen. 

Wie gesagt, kenne das Original nur vom Hörensagen und werde mir heut Abend mal zumindest die 1974er Version anschauen, um mal einen Vergleich heranziehen zu können. 
Das schöne an der Story ist ja, du kannst Spoilern wer den nu der Mörder ist und man wird trotzdem am Ende überrascht. 


*Edit:*
Ok, hab mir da Original von 1974 angeschaut und kann die Kritikpunkte des neuen Films mehr als bestätigen. 
Viel mehr noch, es kommt so vor, als ob der neue Film davon ausgeht, das man das Original bereits kennt. Ansonsten ist es nicht anders zu erklären, weshalb der Neue so sehr mit Informationen der Verdächtigen knausert und der Alte jene akribisch analysiert. 
Ich habe zumindest durch das Anschauen des alten Films die Fragen klären können, die mir im aktuellen Film nicht gut genug aufgelöst wurden und mich verwirrt zurück ließen.


----------



## T'PAU (11. November 2017)

13 Sins - Spiel des Todes  6/10

Schon ziemlich krass, was Menschen alles tun um im "Spiel" weiterzukommen... aber letztlich doch vollkommen unrealistisch und überzogen! 
Kann man sich aber dennoch mal anschauen.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> G.I. Joe (2009): 3/10 - katastrophal. Fast alles schlecht.



Sienna Miller bekommt schon 5 Punkte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2017)

Cars 3


----------



## clown44 (12. November 2017)

Baywatch 8,5/10


----------



## lunaticx (13. November 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> der neue Thor.
> 
> Hat mich richtig gelangweilt. Die sehr sehr dünne Story hat sich gezogen wie Kaugummi, die Witze waren mehr gewollt als gekonnt, 3D Effekte hab ich keine wirklich coolen gesehen und die Kampfszenen auch 08/15 und nach ner Zeit sinnlos langweilig.
> Würd ne 2/10 geben.



Alleine die Hommage an Chuck Norris verdient mindestens ne 6/10 

Aber gut, Geschmack ... unterschiedlich ... 

Thor 3 - 8/10 ... das 80er SciFi-Revival hat positiv überrascht


----------



## MOD6699 (13. November 2017)

Spectral - 5/10 durchschnittlicher Action B-Movie


----------



## orca113 (13. November 2017)

Tribute von Panem - Mocking 2

6/10 finde ihn ganz gut wenn auch das Ende recht blöd ist wie ich finde.

Wäre noch mehr drin aber viele Dinge an diesem Film finde ich einfach nervig. Aber das meiste davon sind die Schauspieler und eben auch die Rollen. Dieser Pita oder Peta oder wie der heißt nervt einfach nur genauso wie der Typ der von Liam Hemsworth gespielt wird (steht nur als Poser rum und lässt hier und da mal nen schlauen Spruch, was soll der Typ), dann dieser Hype um den Mocking Jay hier und da...

An sich ist der Film oder auch das Buch bzw die Reihe als solche recht gut gelungen.


----------



## Rizzard (13. November 2017)

Plötzlich Papa: 8,5/10.
Omar Sy hat einfach eine brutale gute Laune Wirkung.


----------



## blautemple (13. November 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Lommbock: 7,5/10.
> Ohne die Bezüge zum Vorgänger hätte ich ihn schlechter bewertet.
> Aber die guten Klassiker "der kleine Ich-bin-nie-zufrieden-Mann-in-deinem-Kopf oder auch Mehmet Scholl, das war schon nostalgisch.^^



Als Würzburger ist der Film besonders klasse, ich habe fast jede Location wiedererkannt


----------



## Camari (13. November 2017)

Hab mir letztens Arrival angesehen. Dachte zuerst es wäre ein "Aliens greifen die Welt an" Film aber das war leider nicht so.


----------



## Dustin91 (13. November 2017)

Camari schrieb:


> Hab mir letztens Arrival angesehen. Dachte zuerst es wäre ein "Aliens greifen die Welt an" Film aber das war leider nicht so.



Wieso leider? Ich finde gerade deswegen Arrival ziemlich hervorragend!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2017)

Psycho von Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Kindercola (14. November 2017)

Die Unfassbaren - hat mir recht gut gefallen... mit einem Hauch Magie^^
8/10


----------



## Lord_Tyranus666 (14. November 2017)

Geboren am 4. Juli mit Tom Cruise


----------



## Camari (14. November 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Wieso leider? Ich finde gerade deswegen Arrival ziemlich hervorragend!



 Der Film war zwar nicht schlecht aber mag eher sowas wie District 9 oder Skyline als Beispiel. Ich hatte gehofft das es ungefähr in diese Richtung geht.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. November 2017)

Das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd 8/10 Viel Essen und noch mehr Schlägereien  man ist es sich gewohnt von den Filmen mit den beiden


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2017)

Camari schrieb:


> Hab mir letztens Arrival angesehen. Dachte zuerst es wäre ein "Aliens greifen die Welt an" Film aber das war leider nicht so.



Mich hat ja gewundert, dass keiner der US Militärs sich die Frage gestellt hat, wie die Aliens die Gravitation manipulieren konnten.


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Als Würzburger ist der Film besonders klasse, ich habe fast jede Location wiedererkannt



Und ich wusste nicht mal das der in Würzburg gedreht wurde.^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2017)

Bei Anruf Mord


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. November 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd 8/10 Viel Essen und noch mehr Schlägereien  man ist es sich gewohnt von den Filmen mit den beiden


In meinen Augen einer der Besten mit den beiden, davor würde ich noch die rechte und die linke Hand des Teufels sehen, maybe auch vier fäuste für ein Halleluja.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2017)

Max Steel 4/10


----------



## T'PAU (20. November 2017)

Face/Off - Im Körper des Feindes  8,5/10

Imho einer der besten Actioner der 90er! Auch wenn's aus medizinischer Sicht doch _ein wenig_ unrealistisch ist.
Und ja, ich hab bei der Schlußszene wieder etwas Pipi in den Augen gehabt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2017)

Demon Girl - Das Böse lebt in ihr 6/10


----------



## Tilfred (23. November 2017)

Rendel

1A B Movie! Empfehlung!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2017)

Æon Flux 5/10


----------



## Camari (23. November 2017)

No Turning Back

Bei Amazon Prime gesehen. Fand den Film wirklich gut..


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2017)

Tom Hardy in seiner bisher besten Rolle.


----------



## labernet (23. November 2017)

gerade eben: Heat, zum 12843910925sten mal, immer noch 10/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. November 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mudbound* (USA 2017) (Netflix)

Ländliches Mississippi zur Zeit des zweiten Weltkriegs, zwei Brüder, der eine ein rauer, aber im Grunde genommen, lieber Kerl, der versucht sich, seine Frau und die beiden kleinen Töchter mehr schlecht als recht mit den Erträgen seiner Farm durchzubringen auf der einen Seite. Auf der anderen Seite sein jüngerer Bruder, ein kleiner Filou, welcher als Bomberpilot den Krauts einheizt. Dazwischen ihr verwitweter Vater - ein Rassist wie aus dem Bilderbuch, aber wohl doch sehr, sehr typisch für die damalige Zeit (und wohl nicht nur damals, aber ich will hier nicht großartig spekulieren, bevor ich nicht zwei Jahre am Stück mal dort gelebt habe), für den Schwarze grundsätzlich N-i-g-g-e-r und Boys sind.

Und dann wären da noch Hap und Florence, welche ein Stück weit vom Farmerhaus als Feldarbeiter leben, zusammen mit ihren Kindern in einer etwas größeren Blockhütte. Und deren Sohn Ronsel kämpft, wie der oben erwähnte jüngere Bruder des Farmers, ebenfalls in Europa gegen die Krauts. In Europa lernt er zum ersten Mal kennen, wie es sich anfühlt, als vollwertiger Mensch wahrgenommen zu werden, nicht mehr als nur N-i-g-g-e-r oder Affe. Und mehr will ich nicht preisgeben.

Nein, zuallererst: Dies ist kein Film über den Krieg, er kommt zwar vor und er beinhaltet auch Konsequenzen, aber es dreht sich nicht um ihn, in erster Linie geht es um Menschen. Um Menschen und Armut. Um Träume und Hoffnungen. Um Momente des Glücks und ebenso Momente des Schmerzes.

Ich bin ganz ehrlich, egal wie aufgeklärt wir uns alle zu sehen glauben, egal wie mitmenschlich, der offene und brutale Rassismus, der ließ zumindest mich mehr als einmal nachdenklich werden. Diese Demütigungen und dieses Wissen, wenn man sich gegen die Weißen gewehrt hätte, dann vor Gericht keinerlei Chance auf einen fairen Prozess zu haben. Dieses andauernde "Yes Sir, Of Course Sir, I am sorry Sir", dies macht Menschen kaputt. Natürlich nicht nur dies.

Ein toller, berührender Film mit glaubwürdigen Darstellern, denen man auch abnimmt, wenn sie sich im Dreck suhlen, in der Erde graben und bis zur Bewusstlosigkeit saufen, um zu verdrängen, steht nicht 5 Meter entfernt schon der vollklimatisierte Wohnwagen mit heißer Dusche bereit.

In diesem Sinne: Harvester of sorrow...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2017)

Outland – Planet der Verdammten 4/10


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sienna Miller bekommt schon 5 Punkte.


Was nützt die schönste Frau wenn der Film einfach nur ******** ist?


----------



## Cleriker (24. November 2017)

Shit der nach Kaffee und Kuchen duftet wäre mir hundert mal lieber als Shit der nach Shit stinkt.

Mach die Gegenprobe. Kauf dir zwei Pornos. Einen mit etwas Handlung und attraktiven Darstellerinnen und einen der komplett bescheuert ist, mit Bräuten die du nicht mal im Schneeanzug sehen wolltest.
Jetzt weißt du welchen Einfluss die Optik hat.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (25. November 2017)

Mal wieder Stand by me. Klsre 10/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. November 2017)

Jennifer 8

7,5/10 Ziemlich gut gelungen, aber Abzüge gibt es von mir, da z.B. Blinde blind, aber nicht taub sind.


----------



## orca113 (27. November 2017)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Jennifer 8
> 
> 7,5/10 Ziemlich gut gelungen, aber Abzüge gibt es von mir, da z.B. Blinde blind, aber nicht taub sind.



Den fand ich auch recht gut.

San Andreas

5/10 eigentlich ziemlicher Bullshit aber es gab ein paar nette Muttis zu sehen und die Darsteller waren alle recht sympathisch. Effekte waren ganz gut und hier und da gab es schon Spannende Momente.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2017)

The Runaround - Die Nachtschwärmer 2/10


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

Dank der Amazon Woche:

- Guardins of the Galaxy 2 / 6/10....fand ich leider nicht so gut wie den ersten

- Logan - The Wolverin / 7/10....hat mir sehr gut gefallen, leider muss ich aber noch viele Xmen aufholen, ich wusste gar nicht warum Sie in der Situation waren, die eben in dem Film vorlag

- Pirates of the Caribbean - Salazars Rache / 8/10 - richtig richtig gut, er hatte leider nicht mehr so wirklich diese typischen Lacher drinnen (nur zum Start des Films) aber war trotzdem super.

Noch zu sehen:
Chips / Film für die Freundin....ich bin gespannt
Hitman: Agent 47 / kenne ich schon
Les Miserables / noch nie geschaut
Olympus has Fallen / kenne ich schon


----------



## Camari (27. November 2017)

Kill the Messenger 9/10

Richtig guter Film. Hat mich sehr gut unterhalten


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> ich wusste gar nicht warum Sie in der Situation waren, die eben in dem Film vorlag



Das weiß niemand. 



shadie schrieb:


> Chips / Film für die Freundin....ich bin gespannt



Den fand ich ganz gut. Sehr lustig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2017)

Cruel Summer 6/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. November 2017)

Hot Fuzz

Wenn man britische Filme mag, ist das echt ne schöne Actionkomödie und eine tolle (liebenswerte) Satire auf das Dorfleben mit seinen Klischees.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. November 2017)

Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik 8/10 Einfach verrückt was da drin so alles abgeht  Irgendwie will ich jetzt auch eine Schokoladenfabrik, ihr auch?


----------



## Two-Face (30. November 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik 8/10 Einfach verrückt was da drin so alles abgeht  Irgendwie will ich jetzt auch eine Schokoladenfabrik, ihr auch?


Komm' jetzt bloß nicht auf die Idee, nochmal so 'nen Unsinn aufzumachen.


----------



## Camari (30. November 2017)

Die Vorsehung - Solace  

Bei Prime gegönnt. Fand den Film sehr spannend und die Schauspieler haben auch einen sehr guten Job gemacht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2017)

Valerian - Die Stadt der tausend Planeten 4/10


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. November 2017)

Solomon Kane... ich würde eine 6/10 vergeben, da doch manchmal etwas langatmig, bis er zur besinnung kommt.

Immer wieder gerne gesehen:
V wie Vendetta -> mal sehen, wann die briten soweit sind 
Dredd -> der ist irgendwie nirgendwo langweilig sprich, kurze einführung ins geschehen und schon geht es los mit der action.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Dezember 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Komm' jetzt bloß nicht auf die Idee, nochmal so 'nen Unsinn aufzumachen.



Keine Sorge, war eigentlich keine ernst gemeinte Frage


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2017)

Miami Vice Staffel 1


----------



## NOQLEMIX (3. Dezember 2017)

The Book of Eli 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2017)

Die schöne und das Biest


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2017)

Fantastic Four: Rise of the silver surfer - 6/10

Eher mäßig der Film.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Dezember 2017)

Eine absolute Katastrophe! Ich hatte mir damals so viel erhofft, da der silversurfer eine meiner Lieblingsfiguren war und dann kam sowas. Demnach gab's von mir keine fünf Punkte für den Film.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kusanar (5. Dezember 2017)

Endlich mal DeadPool angesehen. Glatte 10/10


----------



## T'PAU (5. Dezember 2017)

Bin auch grad mal wieder auf 'nem Marvel-Trip: 

Iron Man 1-3  (durchschnittlich 8,5/10)
Avengers 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2017)

Die Tochter des Teufels 5/10


----------



## T'PAU (8. Dezember 2017)

Sully 8/10

Sehr ansehnlicher Film nach wahren Begebenheiten. Nur die Zeitsprünge sind manchmal etwas nervig. Was nach der Wasser-"Landung" passiert sieht man erst später usw.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2017)

Night of the Living Deb 2/10


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. Dezember 2017)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> [...]
> Dredd -> der ist irgendwie nirgendwo langweilig sprich, kurze einführung ins geschehen und schon geht es los mit der action.



Habe mir kürzlich noch das Original von 1995 gegeben in Vorbereitung auf das Remake, Bin immer noch gespannt, erwarte aber tatsächlich nicht mehr als Popcornkino.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2017)

Topas von Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Dezember 2017)

Star Wars Episode 8 - Die letzten Jedi 8/10

Optisch ein Grafikfeuerwerk sondergleichen! Die Bilder sind unglaublich!
Es werden teilweise Bilder auf die Leinwand gezaubert, die einem sprichwörtlich den Atem stehlen.
Trotz teilweisen, kompletten CGI Charakteren, kommen jene nicht gleich direkt Uncanny Valley rüber.
Viel mehr noch, so mancher Charakter kommt schon fast wieder einer Handpuppe gleich.
Daher rein Optisch 10 von 10 Punkten. 

Der Sound ist Star Wars typisch fetzend. Vom Score blieb mir persönlich allerdings nicht viel hängen, bis auf die natürlich bekannten Themes.

Zur Story verart ich natürlich nichts, doch hält der Film die eine oder andere Überraschung bereit, mit der man so erst einmal überhaupt nicht gerechnet hat. Auch recht erfrischend das man ein paar "WTF?" Momente hineingebracht hat, so dass man sich als Zuschauer erst einmal verdutzt ansieht und auch mal die Stirn runzelt. ^^

Leider bekommt man ein paar Fragen die man zuvor gehabt hatte mit nen Vorschlaghammer beantwortet bzw. werden gar ganz unter den Teppich gekehrt.
Auch etwas zu viele Witze bzw. Slapstick für meinen Geschmack, die den einen oder anderen ernsten Moment, Marvel Typisch leider wieder verwässern.
In der ersten halben Stunde fühlte sich das ganze schon beinahe nach einer Parodie an.
Das Passing fande ich wiederum sehr gut. Der Film ging ca. 2 1/2 Stunden doch bot der Film genug Futter um einen auf Trap zu halten.

Auch hätte ich mir bei den einen oder anderen Moment etwas mehr Mut von den Storywritern gewünscht. 
Mut ist zwar da, auch mal einen komplett anderen Weg zu gehen und man denkt sich: 
"Ok, cool! Dahin geht wohl anscheinend also die Reise". Doch dann lässt man leider, leider, LEIDER von ab.
Aber es folgt ja noch ein Teil. Kann also noch werden.
Auf jeden Fall muss sich dieser Teil nicht den Vorwurf gefallen lassen müssen, eine bloße Kopie des Originals zu sein. 

Der Film bekommt allein für die Bildgewalt meine absolute Kinoempfehlung. Für solche Bilder ist das Kino erfunden wurden!


----------



## danomat (14. Dezember 2017)

Star wars im cinecitta deluxe. Was ein Genuss. 2,5h feinster jedikrieg im elektrisch verstellbaren sessel. Ein traum. 
Zum film kann ich majin nur zustimmen. Alles in allem aber echt gut geworden und freu mich schon auf den nächsten und hoffentlich letzten der hauptserie. Denn dann sollte wirklich schluss sein. Nebenfilme naturlich ausgenommen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2017)

Prometheus – Dunkle Zeichen 5/10


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Dezember 2017)

Episode VIII

Sehe es im Großen und Ganzen wie majinvegeta20, nur etwas weniger euphorisch. Die Bilder und der Soundtrack sind klasse. Mir war aber von Vornherein klar, dass die Meldungen über sehr viele sehr positive Rezensionen etwas verdächtig waren und das hat sich auch bestätigt - für mich. Ich finde ihn definitiv besser als Episode VII und er ist auch "anders" wie es so schön oft rezensiert wurde.

Er ist teilweise sehr humorvoll, an mancher Stelle aber einfach unpassend platziert. Allgemein hätten ein paar "Jokes" weniger, dem Film besser getan. Des weiteren gibt es wirklich ein paar Szenen, in denen ich nicht wusste, ob ich lachen oder heulen sollte, weil sie absolut abstrus waren und ich war nicht der Einzige im Kino, das ging fast allen so. Der Film besitzt allgemein ein hohes auf und ab zwischen Höhen und Tiefen. Aber zum Ende hin klärt es auf und es macht auch Spaß ihn zu schauen. Auch wirkt er zu keinem Moment langatmig und ich fand das Ende sehr gelungen, wenn vielleicht auch eine kleine Spur zu märchenhaft. So manche Frage wird hoffentlich noch in Episode IX beantwortet, denn ein bisschen Information fehlt da noch.

Für mich also wie vermutet: Rogue One > Episode VIII > Episode VII


----------



## -Chefkoch- (15. Dezember 2017)

Star Wars Episode VIII

9/10

Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat unbedingt im IMAX anschauen


----------



## Camari (15. Dezember 2017)

Die Grauzone 8/10 
(hab den Film bereits schon bei Moviepilot kommentiert aber wollte es hier im Film-Thread nochmals tun)

Der Film hat eine tiefe Fassungslosigkeit in mir hinterlassen. 
Eine sehr düstere Atmosphäre und brutal. Der Film hat selbst Stunden später noch seine Wirkung in mir gezeigt. 
Selten war ich nach einen Film so niedergeschlagen und sprachlos.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2017)

Kedi - Von Katzen und Menschen 8/10


----------



## 61Trabz (17. Dezember 2017)

Matrix Reloaded.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. Dezember 2017)

Star Wars VIII

Selten so enttäuscht aus einem Film gekommen, und das als absoluter Star Wars Fan. 

Positiv waren visuelle Gestaltung und Sound, wobei es selbst bei ersterem einige grobe Aussetzer gab, bei denen man im Kino echt völlig fassungslos war. Schauspielerische Leistung von Daisy Ridley, Mark Hamill und Carrie Fisher ebenfalls sehr gut.

Wie sich hier Bewertungen von 8 oder 9 Punkten ergeben, ist mir völlig schleierhaft..Bin mit großer Vorfreude reingegangen, aber schon die erste Szene hat mir arge Bauchschmerzen bereitet.  Ich wollte diesen Film wirklich mögen, zwischendurch gab es auch immer wieder Phasen, in denen es gefühlt bergauf ging und ich das Gefühl hatte, dieser Film könnte vielleicht doch in irgendeiner Weise seinen Teil zum SW Universum beitragen.
Nur um dann bei der nächsten Gelegenheit noch tiefer abzurutschen bishin zum beinahe unerträglichen.

Der rote Faden des Films scheint die Verwendung von möglichst viel und infantilem Humor zu sein, der in seiner Menge viel zu viel und sowohl in Art als auch Platzierung völlig fehl am Platz war. Zum Teil wurden so selbst sonst gut gemachte Szenen absolut kaputt gemacht, was sehr schade ist.
Ich möchte hier gar nicht Star Wars jeglichen Humor absprechen oder sonstiges, auch in den anderen Filmen gibt es humorvolle Passagen, die aber nie so extrem deplatziert und störend wirken. 

Generell scheint der Film absolut von Disney durchdrungen, die Story ist ohne jegliche Tiefe, Charakterentwicklung gibt es nicht und von einem übergreifenden Storybogen erst recht keine Spur.  Die Dialoge und filmische Erzählung sind so offensichtlich und plump gestaltet, dass man den Eindruck bekommt, der Film sei ausschließlich für Kleinkinder konzipiert. Jede Action Szene absolut vorhersehbar, auf die gleiche Weise strukturiert und dementsprechend fad.

Was mir am meisten aufstößt ist aber ohne Zweifel die Story und die hanebüchene Art und Weise, wie mit Charakteren umgegangen wurde. Der Film nimmt vieles aus Episode VII weder richtig auf noch führt es fort, vieles fällt einfach komplett weg. Zum Teil  bedienen sich die Schreiber der billigsten Tricks, um irgendwie aus ihrer erzählerischen Sackgasse zu kommen, es bleibt oberflächlich, kindlich und zum en. Diese Szene sei einfach mal symbolisch dafür, was mit diesem Film alles nicht stimmt:
Achtung kleiner (aber im Endeffekt auch nichtssagender) Spoiler



Spoiler



YouTube




Im Endeffekt bleibt man einfach absolut leer und enttäuscht zurück.. Ich kann in diesem Moment nur sagen, dass ich absolut nicht gespannt bin darauf, wie es weitergeht mit dieser "Story"

* Star Wars VIII 4/10 *


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. Dezember 2017)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Star Wars VIII
> 
> Selten so enttäuscht aus einem Film gekommen, und das als absoluter Star Wars Fan.
> 
> ...



Du hast hier leider die Message, die uns der Regisseur mit auf den Weg geben wollte außer Acht gelassen:
"Lass die Vergangenheit sterben!" Töte sie, wenn es sein muss!"

Die alte Garde muss von dem ewigen werdenden immerzu Gleichem wegkommen und sich für Neues öffnen.
Heißt z.B. nicht hinter jeder Person muss gleich etwas großes Mystisches stecken. Der Regisseur hat hier einfach mal aufgeräumt. Entweder bleibt es nun so oder man lockt uns absichtlich in ein Finte. Wer weiß...

Und zu Vorhersehbar? O.o 
Dann bist du aber so ziemlich der Einzige der die Dinge die dort geschehen sind, direkt vorhergesehen hat. 
Genauso gab es Charakterentwicklung u.a. bei Poe und Kylo. Zur Storytiefe sage ich nur Hindeutungen zur"graue Seite".

Es bleibt wenn zu kritisieren, das man manche Andeutungen leider nicht bis zum Ende durchgezogen hat und die maßlose Fülle an Witz bzw Slapstick. 
(Teilweise erinnert so mancher Teil an den Film Space Balls ^^)
Auch der Fuller Part mit Fin und Rose kann man kritisieren.

Äußerst Positiv hervor zu heben sind die fantastischen Bilder, der Sound, der Mut zu etwas Neuem (genau das was bei Episode 4 noch bemängelt wurde) und endlich auch mal Charaktere bzw. Fraktionen die man weder Schwarz noch Weiß konkret einordnen kann.
Das Setdesign mancher Orte waren großartig und die Laserschwertkämpfe waren ebenfalls stimmig inszeniert und boten dabei auch  Neues.
Zu sagen, es gab so überhaupt nix Gutes und vor allem Frisches ist so nicht ganz korrekt. 

Hier findet ganz klar ein Stilbruch mit Star Wars statt, der die Star Wars Fans in 2 Lager aufspalten wird. Dies kann man ja auch recht gut an den Meinungen feststellen. 
Ich selbst habe mir den Film 2x Mal im Kino angeschaut und muss sagen das er beim 2. Mal besser wirkt und man so manches eher zwischen den Zeilen gesagt bekommt, die mir auch erst dann aufgefallen sind.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. Dezember 2017)

.....





majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Du hast hier leider die Message, die uns der Regisseur mit auf den Weg geben wollte außer Acht gelassen:
> "Lass die Vergangenheit sterben!" Töte sie, wenn es sein muss!"
> 
> Die alte Garde muss von dem ewigen werdenden immerzu Gleichem wegkommen und sich für Neues öffnen.
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2017)

*Jean-Claude Van Johnson*
Was wäre wenn JCVD ein realer Geheimagent wäre. Und wie würde es dem wohl ergehen wenn er alt wird?
Fragen die ich mir nie gestellt habe, die Amazon aber genialst beantwortet. XD

JCVD der sich überhaupt nicht ernst nimmt während er einen JCVD spielt der sich vollkommen ernst nimmt.
9/10 (weil sich der Slapstick manchmal zu lang zieht)


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2017)

Hab ich schon gehört, dass die Serie super ist. Blöd nur, dass sie auf Amazone Prime begrenzt ist. Das hab ich nicht. 
Mal abwarten, wann es sie auf Netflix gibt.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich schon gehört, dass die Serie super ist. Blöd nur, dass sie auf Amazone Prime begrenzt ist. Das hab ich nicht.
> Mal abwarten, wann es sie auf Netflix gibt.



Die Frage ist: Wird es von Amazon produzierte Serien jemals auf Netflix geben?


----------



## PepeJoo (18. Dezember 2017)

Die Piratenbraut..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2017)

Der Herr der Ringe Teil 1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2017)

Zwar keinen Film aber die Wehnachtsedition von Kitchen Impossible 9 / 10
Mälzer, Raue, Lohse und Trettl haben ihren Beruf verfehlt auch wenn es noch lernenswerte Inhalte und Ideen gab für das Koch Battle. Man hat halb unter dem Tisch gelegen und kann sich nur wundern das Köche ohne Visa überhaupt in ein anderes Land reisen dürfen denn dort wo die gekocht hatten nimmt doch keiner mehr die Leute für voll.Over and Out
​


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2017)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Wird es von Amazon produzierte Serien jemals auf Netflix geben?


Dort und auch anders herum wohl kaum oder zumindest mit extremer Verspätung. Aber immerhin gibt es Amazon Seien mittlerweile auf Scheibe und im TV.


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2017)

Star Wars: die letzten Jedi

7/10

Bin gut unterhalten worden aber dieser Film kommt bei weitem nicht an Episode 4-7 dran.

Ist eben gutes Popcornkino.

Stimme Majin zu


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2017)

Night of the Living Deb 4/10


----------



## Kiryu (20. Dezember 2017)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Der rote Faden des Films scheint die Verwendung von möglichst viel und infantilem Humor zu sein, der in seiner Menge viel zu viel und sowohl in Art als auch Platzierung völlig fehl am Platz war. Zum Teil wurden so selbst sonst gut gemachte Szenen absolut kaputt gemacht, was sehr schade ist.
> Ich möchte hier gar nicht Star Wars jeglichen Humor absprechen oder sonstiges, auch in den anderen Filmen gibt es humorvolle Passagen, die aber nie so extrem deplatziert und störend wirken.



So ähnlich war leider auch mein Eindruck, weswegen ich während der Pause sogar kurz überlegt habe, ob ich den Film überhaupt bis zum Ende schauen möchte. Hinsichtlich des Slapstick hat man hier leider massiv übertrieben, so dass man bestimmte Charaktere absolut nicht mehr ernst nehmen konnte und mir fehlte generell einfach die Klasse.

Insgesamt würde ich 6 von 10 Punkten geben

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (20. Dezember 2017)

Nevada Pass (Breakhart Pass) 1975


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (21. Dezember 2017)

Der Dunkle Turm --- 2 von 10 Punkten


----------



## Tilfred (21. Dezember 2017)

50inchSelfsuck schrieb:


> Der Dunkle Turm --- 2 von 10 Punkten



Dieser Film ist für mich ein Paradebeispiel für sinnlos produzierte Ware. Keine Empfehlung!


----------



## Camari (21. Dezember 2017)

- Der fremde Sohn 9/10

Der Film war richtig gut.


----------



## Kusanar (22. Dezember 2017)

Interstellar 
10/10

Ich muss zugeben, dass das der erste Film seit "König der Löwen" war, bei dem ich geheult hab... 
Über die paar Logikfehler kann ich dank der guten Story gerne hinwegsehen.


----------



## T'PAU (22. Dezember 2017)

Life 8/10

Solider Mix aus Alien und Gravity (ganz grob umrissen ) mit...


Spoiler



recht überraschendem Ende!


----------



## Berky (22. Dezember 2017)

Star Wars 8
4/10

Funny Wars 8
9/10


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Interstellar
> 10/10
> 
> Ich muss zugeben, dass das der erste Film seit "König der Löwen" war, bei dem ich geheult hab...
> Über die paar Logikfehler kann ich dank der guten Story gerne hinwegsehen.


Logikfehler ist ja noch positiv ausgedrückt.

Der Film war zum Schluss hin einfach nur noch völlig unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Hatfields & McCoys* (USA 2012)

Die Tage auf Netflix über diese wirklich hervorragend inszenierte und gespielte, 3-teilige Western Mini-TV Serie gestoßen.
Auf realen Ereignissen basierende Geschichte einer erbitterten Fehde zweier Veteranen der Konföderiertenarmee, welche sich danach jahrzehntelang bis aufs Blut bekämpften. Der Stoff aus dem man Geschichten schreibt, sozusagen.
Trotz 270 Min. Gesamtlaufzeit zu keiner Zeit langweilig, aber zugegeben, man sollte eben halt auch ein Faible für den Western und diese Epoche der amerikanischen Geschichte mitbringen, sonst dürfte man sich wohl eher langweilen.

Die Zeiten damals, heute romantisieren wir es, klar, waren verdammt hart. Die Familien waren groß (nichts mit statistisch 1,2 Kinder, Komma direkt eine Stelle nach rechts verschieben) und der Kontrast aus wirklich teils unheimlich surreal wirkender Gottesfürchtigkeit, anständigen Manieren und Verhaltens, und ebenso rauher Exzesse, von großen Gegensätzen geprägt.

Kevin Costner als "Devil" Anse Hatfield gibt das Oberhaupt der Hatfields. Der Mann ist einfach eine sichere Bank, seine Ausstrahlung und Attitüde lassen keinerlei Zweifel aufkommen.
Der leider schon verstorbene, grundsympathische Bill Paxton als dessen Erzrivale Randall McCoy, der an Gott und Gerechtigkeit glaubt, aber zweifelt je mehr sich die Tragödien zuspitzen.
Der ebenso leider schon von uns gegangene Powers Boothe als Judge Wall Hatfield in einem seiner letzten großen Auftritte. Unmissverständlich wird dem geneigten Zuschauer auch hier wieder klar, warum der Mann eine Leinwandpräsenz vom Feinsten hatte.
Zu guter Letzt der unverwüstliche, unheimlich bärig-knorrig aufspielende Tom Berenger als Jim Vance, "Devil" Anse Hatfields rechte Hand und Mann für alles Grobe. Es gibt ja diese Typen, denen man besser nicht blöde kommt, ihr wisst schon...

Amerika wurde mit Blut, Schweiß und Tränen aufgebaut.
Dies wurde mir während der Sichtung mal wieder bewusst


----------



## orca113 (23. Dezember 2017)

Nicht schlecht Faulkner! Danke für den Bericht. Klingt sehenswert.

Schneemann (2017) 7/10

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Sogar Michael Faßbender hat mal (für mich.. ich mag den Typ nicht) eine gute Figur gemacht. Netter Krimi/Thriller mit toller düsterer Atmosphäre. Hätte das zeug zu einem noch besseren Film aber leider ist die Handlung stellenweise künstlich länger gemacht und recht früh war (zumindest mir) klar wer der Mörder ist. So war im letzten Viertel die Spannung weg.

Aber dennoch. Sehr sehenswert!


----------



## Rizzard (23. Dezember 2017)

Der dunkle Turm: 7/10
Aus dem Film hätte man sicherlich viel mehr machen können.
Es wird so vieles garnicht richtig erklärt/gezeigt, das man vermutlich wieder irgend ein Buch dazu kennen sollte.


----------



## Mar0815 (23. Dezember 2017)

Der Herr der Ringe: die Gefährten 

Definitiv 10/10


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2017)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Amerika wurde mit Blut, Schweiß und Tränen aufgebaut.



Und haben dabei massenweise Ureinwohner umgebracht und ihnen das Land geklaut -- aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2017)

Verdacht von Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und haben dabei massenweise Ureinwohner umgebracht und ihnen das Land geklaut -- aber das nur am Rande.


Das nennt sich Kolonialisierung der Wilden. 

Der kleine Lord (auf Blueray)
Meine beiden Töchter haben den das erste Mal in ihrem Leben gesehen. Sie haben (zu meiner Überraschung) tatsächlich nicht die Spannungen zwischen dem Opa und der Mutter, oder den Untergebenen bemerkt.
Ich bin den Film nach über dreißig Jahren die ich ihn schon schaue, noch immer nicht überdrüssig. Ein tolles Stück Filmgeschichte die von mir 11/10 Punkten bekommt. 

Morgen bekommt dann Chevy Chase die Familie zu Besuch. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2017)

Dunkirk

8/10

Man weiß zunächst nicht was man davon halten soll. Der schafft es aber eine irre Spannung und Atmosphäre aufzubauen. Gut erzählt ohne irgendwas und irgendjemanden extrem heroisch zu machen oder darzustellen.

Tom Hardy in der Spitfire... sowas von coole Sau[emoji106] astrein 

Film lebt auch arg von Atmo und den Bildern.Also sollte man gesehen haben.
Kriegsfilme wie Soldat James Ryan und Black Hawk Down sprechen mich mehr an weil mehr Action aber dennoch sehr sehenswert.


----------



## clown44 (24. Dezember 2017)

Zwei außer Rand und Band 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2017)

Gott vergibt – Django nie (Zwei vom Affen gebissen)


----------



## clown44 (25. Dezember 2017)

Star Wars 8: Die letzten Jedi 9/10


----------



## Tilfred (26. Dezember 2017)

Justice League

Nicht so gut wie die Avengers von der Konkurrenz. Aber Superman ist zurück! Und wie! Empfehlung!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. Dezember 2017)

Star Wars 8: Die letzten Jedi - 7/10

(Natürlich) Hochwertig produziert, wodurch die Effekte fantastisch sind. Viel Action. Teilweise visuell interessante Szenen, wodurch er fast schon kunstvoll wirkt.
Dagegen gibts diverse Stellen, bei denen man besser nicht weiter drüber nachdenkt, weils überhaupt keinen Sinn ergibt oder dieser sich nicht auf Anhieb erschließt.
Im großen und Ganzen daher nur "okay".


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Dezember 2017)

Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle 10/10 
Die hauen sich gegenseitig bis spät abends und sie sich nur noch schubsen können


----------



## Cleriker (26. Dezember 2017)

Vier für ein Ave Maria 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackTheHero (26. Dezember 2017)

Blade Runner 2049

7/10

War netter Film, aber nichts was man sich öfters anschauen will.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2017)

Brennpunkt Brooklyn 7/10


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. Dezember 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Zwei Himmelhunde auf dem Weg zur Hölle 10/10
> Die hauen sich gegenseitig bis spät abends und sie sich nur noch schubsen können


Finde den Dialog im Haus besser:
“Was hat er da?“ “Ne Ansichtskarte aus Solingen.


----------



## der_yappi (27. Dezember 2017)

Mal ein bisschen den Prime-Account genutzt...



RUSH (4/5)
The Nice Guys (4/5)
Die etwas anderen Cops (3/5)
Hearts of Darkness - Reise ins Herz der Finsternis (4/5) - ein _behind the scenes_ zu Apocalypse Now
Asterix bei den Briten (4/5)
Willkommen im Hotel Mama (nach ner viertel Stunde abgebrochen...)
The Grand Tour (Season 2)


----------



## Kusanar (28. Dezember 2017)

Asterix und Kleopatra (den Comic aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert)
8/10

Mal was für den Kleinen auf den Schirm geworfen. Kleiner Flashback in die eigene Kindheit  Find' ihn immer noch gut.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (28. Dezember 2017)

Bright - 6/10

Eigentlich ziemlich interessant: Orks, Elfen und Magie in der Gegenwart, d.h. ohne "Fantasy", wie man sie sonst so kennt. Dafür, dass das eine äußerst ungewöhnliche Mischung ist, hat das sogar recht gut geklappt.
Letzten Endes war die Story dann aber doch ziemlich mau; lässt sich in einem kurzen Satz zusammenfassen und im "Hintergrund" steht das Thema Rassismus - wobei es im Hintergrund tatsächlich besser aufgehoben gewesen wäre. Hier ist es einem leider sehr plump mit der Brechstange ins Gesicht gehämmert worden.


----------



## Kusanar (28. Dezember 2017)

The Losers
6/10

Viel Action, wenig Inhalt, ziemlich durchsichtige Story - genau das richtige für einen Männerabend


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2017)

Die Ehe der Maria Braun 3/10


----------



## der_yappi (28. Dezember 2017)

Die Glücksritter (all time classic - 4/5)


----------



## Taonris (29. Dezember 2017)

Leichen pflastern seinen Weg 9/10

Genialer Italowestern mit ungewöhnlichem Setting und Ende.


----------



## Mar0815 (30. Dezember 2017)

Heinz Erhardt: der letzte Fußgänger 10/10

Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten und witzigsten Filme überhaupt.


----------



## der_yappi (30. Dezember 2017)

Mar0815 schrieb:


> Heinz Erhardt: der letzte Fußgänger 10/10
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten und witzigsten Filme überhaupt.



Mein pers. Favorite ist da eher "Drei Mann in einem Boot"

BTT:
Bastille Day (3/5)


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Dezember 2017)

Die Glücksritter 7/10, hat mich zwar gut unterhalten aber der Geschichte fehlen Details.


----------



## Mar0815 (30. Dezember 2017)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mein pers. Favorite ist da eher "Drei Mann in einem Boot"



Morgen 21:35 auf ZDF neo


----------



## der_yappi (30. Dezember 2017)

Mar0815 schrieb:


> Morgen 21:35 auf ZDF neo



Hab die 3er DVD-Box (Drei Mann in einem Boot / Der letzte Fußgänger / Immer die Radfahrer) schon seit Jahren im Schrank


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Dezember 2017)

Tote Mädchen lügen nicht 9/10


Heute Abend Folge 11 gucken


----------



## joraku (31. Dezember 2017)

BRIGHT 4/10

Trailer verspricht mehr als der Film halten kann, Effekte sind in Ordnung, Schauspieler auch, man nimmt sich nicht zu ernst und versucht den Humor der verschiedene Erfolge von Will Smith einzufangen aber die Geschichte ist letztlich langweilig und absolut langsam erzählt. Das Universum der Handlung ist spannender als die Handlung.


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2017)

Logan - The Wolverine

Der hat mir richtig gut gefallen.

Hammer. Ein würdiges Ende der Reihe und den Helden. 

8-10

Stellenweise etwas zu gefühlsduselig und lang aber ein Hammer Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2017)

Austin Powers – Spion in geheimer Missionarsstellung


----------



## JackTheHero (31. Dezember 2017)

Uncanny

Netter Twist am Ende.


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2018)

Auf dem Highway ist wieder die Hölle los (Highway 2 oder Cannonball Run 2)

12/10  einer meiner absoluten Alltimefavorites. 

Habe den gestern nach Ewigkeiten nochmal gesehen und ich bin hier vor lachen kaputt gegangen. Der Film war so kurzweilig des er schneller vorbei war wie ich gucken konnte. Hammer Bilder, Hammer Situationskomik, geile Dialoge, Wortwitz ohne Ende und ein Aufgebot an Schauspielern und Comedians das sich gewaschen hat.
Richtig geil kultig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2018)

Hidden Figures – Unerkannte Heldinnen 8/10


----------



## Tilfred (1. Januar 2018)

Bright

Durchaus interessanter Ansatz. Orks mit Menschen und Elfen in der Gegenwart. Lieblos herunter genudelt.

Blade Runner 2049

Hilft vielleicht beim Einschlafen und stört nicht beim meditieren...

Keine Empfehlung für beide!


----------



## shadie (2. Januar 2018)

Fast & Furious 8

5/10 | fand ich gar nicht gut, viel zu viel over the Top Aktion, zu wenig ordentliche Handlung. Eigentlich bekommt er die 5 Punkte nur wegen der Schauspieler und dem Aktionfeuerwerk.....

Keine Empfehlung.

Ich hoffe es kommt kein weiterer Teil, die Teile werden von mal zu mal "unrealistischer", ich weiß nicht wie man das hier in einem neuen Teil noch toppen will.


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2018)

Alien - Covenant

wohlwollend 6 / 10 

Kein richtiger Alien Film Prometheus war schon keiner. Wobei Covenant noch ne gewisse Spannung bietet. 



Spoiler



und das richtige Alien in der letzten halben Stunde ein paar ziemlich coole Auftritte hatte



Ansonsten schauspielerisch ok. Michael Faßbender auch ziemlich gut.



Spoiler



Am Ende noch eine fiese Wendung.



Bin froh das ich nicht allzu viel erwartet habe. Bin jedoch nicht so enttäuscht worden wie von Prometheus dem Schrott da. Damals fand ich den zunächst noch gut uund als ich den neulich nochmal sah dachte ich mir nur Auweiha


----------



## shadie (2. Januar 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Alien - Covenant
> 
> wohlwollend 6 / 10
> 
> ...



Ach stimmt ja, den habe ich mir auch angesehen  ganz vergessen 

Weil ich die alten Alienfilme kenne:

4/10 | Es war alles vorhersehbar, wirklich alles und was man mit dem Setting gemacht hat ist ein Witz. Werde dazu aber nicht weiter schreiben alles weitere wäre Spoiler.
Das einzig schöne an dem Film war wie bei Prometheus, die Landschaftsbilder.....


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2018)

Wonder Woman.

Joa, ganz nett. Aber irgendwie keine Highlights, tw. vollkommen überflüssige Dauernebenrollen (was genau haben Sam, der Scharfschütze und der Chief jetzt beigetragen zum Film?) und besagte Titelheldin war dann doch etwas nervig: 

"Ich weiß eigentlich gar nichts, außer ein paar Geschichten, die meine Amazonen-Supermama mir am Kinderbett erzählt hat! Ich beende jetzt mal schnell den ersten Weltkrieg... indem ich... irgendwen umbringe! Ups, war der falsche! Dann lasse ich mir von meinem verstorbenen Love Interest, der letztlich das letzte ist, was mich aufrecht hält, nochmal kurz mansplainen was ich tun soll und save den Tag."

Und Remus Lupin sah auch ziemlich bescheuert aus in seinem Rüstungchen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Sie nannten ihn Spencer *

Dies ist die Geschichte zweier totaler Bud und Terence Fans aus unserem ehemaligen Land der Dichter und Denker, welche mit absolutem Herzblut, aber nicht manischer Besessenheit, einmal im Leben ihrem Idol ganz nahe kommen möchten. Klingt wie eine dieser x-fachen Fanstories, nicht wahr? Einerseits ja, andererseits nein, denn was hier aus einer spontanen Idee über viele Jahre hinweg auf die Beine gestellt wurde, sucht seinesgleichen.
Der eine, ein blonder Pfeifenwix mit himmelblauen Augen (grübel), der andere ein Zweischläfriger mit Gesichtsmatratze - blind, blöd und langsam im Denken (grübel) verfolgen ihren Lebenstraum mit solch einem ansteckenden Enthusiasmus und lauter vielen Anekdoten, dass man als ebenso geneigter Fan stets mit einem Dauerlächeln im Gesicht da sitzt.
Auf ihrer Reise mit einem Bully quer über Augsburg nach Berlin hinüber nach Paris und Toulouse, und letztendlich Rom, begleiten wir das ungleiche, aber sympathische Duo wie sie viele ehemalige Weggefährten der beiden Haudegen aufsuchen, welche eine Menge zu berichten haben...

Meine absoluten Highlights: Besuch von Riccardo Pizzuti, auch bekannt als "Silberlocke", welcher in 20 gemeinsamen Filmen DER absolute Prügelkandidat Nr. 1 war, erzählt gutgelaunt lauter Anekdoten, einfach nur eine Pracht!
Der Moment, als sie dann am Ende nach einigen Irrungen und Wirrungen tatsächlich von Buddy himself in sein Haus zum Essen eingeladen werden... Und dieser, natürlich schon damals zu Lebzeiten schwer gezeichnet von seinem fortgeschrittenen Alter, die beiden wirklich herzlich aufnimmt. Man muss es gesehen haben.

Und spätestens am Ende bleibt kein Auge trocken. Dies garantiere ich euch. 
WELTKULTURERBE.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es kommt kein weiterer Teil, die Teile werden von mal zu mal "unrealistischer", ich weiß nicht wie man das hier in einem neuen Teil noch toppen will.



Keine Sorge, Vin Diesel hat ja schon gesagt, dass es 10 Teile geben soll und dann läuft das Franchise 20 Jahre, wenn 2021 Teil 10 in die Kinos kommt.


----------



## shadie (2. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, Vin Diesel hat ja schon gesagt, dass es 10 Teile geben soll und dann läuft das Franchise 20 Jahre, wenn 2021 Teil 10 in die Kinos kommt.



Boa ne oder ? 

Also noch mehr over the top aktion wie es in dem Teil gab geht nicht ohne das die Welt dabei gleich mit Vin untergeht


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Boa ne oder ?
> 
> Also noch mehr over the top aktion wie es in dem Teil gab geht nicht ohne das die Welt dabei gleich mit Vin untergeht


MMn hätte schon ruhig nach dem ersten Film Schluss sein können.

Aber naja, wer den Kram mag...


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2018)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, noch nie von gehört. Muss ich mir unbedingt anschauen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2018)

*Star Wars:  Die letzten Jedi* - 8.5/10

Hat mir deutlich besser gefallen als EP7. Und auch meiner Meinung nach etwas besser als Rogue One.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2018)

<harmony/> 9/10 Ein guter Psychothriller Anime, in der ersten Hälfte des Filmes gibt es unerwartete Momente und auch WTF Momente die man irgendwie zuerst nicht kapiert. Die Geschichte des Filmes wird auch in einem Tempo erzählt das viele Details zulässt und die Spannung nicht nachlässt, bis die zweite Hälfte beginnt. 
Dann ist vieles von der ersten Hälfte verloren und die Geschichte wird zu schnell erzählt, Schade eigentlich. Man hätte den Film auch ruhig eine halbe Stunde länger machen können, trotzdem bleibt es ein guter Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2018)

Star Wars : Die letzten Jedi 6/10


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2018)

*"The Night Manager"* - Fernsehdreiteiler (Miniserie): 8/10

Hat mir super gefallen. Mit Tom Hiddleston und Hugh Laurie.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Januar 2018)

Frau Ella
9/10
Schweighöfer und Diehl


----------



## shadie (8. Januar 2018)

*The greatest Showman* 

ich hätte es nie gedacht weil ich auf Filme in denen viel Gesungen wird nicht wirklich stehe aber 

10/10 | ich fand Ihn mal richtig genial!


----------



## FussyTom (8. Januar 2018)

VALERIAN - Die Stadt der tausend Planeten, über Amazon Prime.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Januar 2018)

Nichts zu verzollen (3/5)
Willkommen bei den Sch'tis (3/5)

Wobei mir "Nichts zu verzollen einen tacken besser gefallen hat.



Es war einmal...
(ist zwar ne Kinder / Jugendserie, aber da ich die in meiner Kindheit nicht / nur tlw. / nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge kucken konnte, hole ich das jetzt über Prime nach  )


----------



## azzih (8. Januar 2018)

Godless. Sehr gute Western Serie auf Netflix. Wenn ihr Netflix habt, dann auf jeden Fall mal reingucken. Gute Schauspieler, gute Handlung tolle Bilder.


----------



## orca113 (8. Januar 2018)

Der Dunkle Turm

7/10

der Film hat mir alles in allem gut gefallen obwohl mir klar war das er gegen das Buch bzw. die Bücher bzw. gegen "Schwarz" nicht anstinken kann. Bin also mal mit geringer Erwartung dran gegangen. Aber ganz ehrlich, so schlecht macht es dieser Film gar nicht. Er weicht in Teilen sehr stark von der Handlung des Buchs ab. Dies macht er aber eher um dem Mainstream zu gefallen. Es gelingt auch. Für sich genommen ist es ein recht netter Fantasie Mysterie Actionfilm. 

Denke das Buch Schwarz bzw. den Zyklus zu verfilmen gelingt schon nicht weil man sonst den Ersten film viel mehr nach der Buchvorlage drehen müsste. Dies hätte aber dann zwangsläufig aber auch zum Dreh weiter Teile kommen müssen. Wer will schon ein echtes "Schwarz" als Film ohne Drei, Tot und so weiter...

Freundin hat mit dem Dunklen Turm gar nichts am Hut und ihr hat der Film gefallen. Habe ihr hinter her erst gesagt das das schon ein recht alter Stephen King Buchzyklus ist.  (Glaube es sind 8 oder 9 fette Schinken?)


----------



## MOD6699 (9. Januar 2018)

McMafia 7/10

Fear the Walking Dead 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2018)

Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels


----------



## joraku (11. Januar 2018)

Der Hobbit Extended Cut (gerade bei Amazon Prime verfügbar)

8/10

Für mich der beste Teil der Hobbit-Reihe.


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Januar 2018)

Bridge 4/10


----------



## stahlschnips (11. Januar 2018)

1) A silent voice 9/10
Ich war wirklich überrascht wie sehr mir ein Anime Film gefallen kann. Kann den nur empfehlen. Auch wenn mir der Zeichen-Stil bei "Your Name" besser gefallen hat und beide Filme schon etwas kitschig sind.

2) Personal Shopper 7/10
Wurde sowohl bei Screen Junkies als auch von Chris Stuckmann als Geheimtipp genannt und ist jetzt bei Prime, deswegen dachte ich mir, dass man sich den mal anschauen kann. War dann entgegen der mässigen Bewertungen bei Amazon ganz zufrieden mit dem Film. Kein Meisterwerk aber ich fand ihn solide und das Ende war angenehm offen ohne zu vage zu sein.


----------



## Johnny05 (11. Januar 2018)

Soweit  Ich mich recht erinnere war das Star Wars  8 ...zumindest hatte dieses  grauenhafte Machwerk "Star Wars" im Titel.....deswegen möchte Ich mich auch nicht wirklich daran erinnern.

Zum Glück wurde ich eingeladen mit ins Kino zu gehen , Geld hätte Ich dafür nicht hingelegt.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Januar 2018)

The Greatest Showman 10/10

Schon jetzt für mich einer der besten Filme 2018.
Wem bereits der trailer auch nur ansatzweise gefallen hat, sollte direkt ins Kino gehen!
YouTube

Jeder, wirklich jeder Schauspieler in diesem Film macht einen herausragenden Job.
Die Songs gehen bis ins Mark und bleiben im Gedächtnis. Das Setdesign ist wunderschön und die Tanzeinlagen reißen einen mit.
Wollte schon desöfteren aus meinem Kinositz aufspringen und einfach mitmachen.
Fantastisch!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2018)

Human Meat - Mörder. Kannibale. Zombie. 3/10


----------



## Magera (13. Januar 2018)

Star Wars Episode 8
Bewertung: 6,5/10
Ich hab mich zu sehr an alte teile erinnert gefühlt und konnte zuweilen aufgrund dessen die Handlung vorhersehen.
Fil an sich ist aber nicht schlecht, und ebn Star wars , daher diese Wertung

Jumanji
Bewertung: 8/10
ich habe mich sehr gut unterhalten gefühlt. einige Stellen sind aber doch arg drüber, und wirken zwanghaft.

The Greatest Showman
Bewertung: 8,5/10
Guter Film, gute Botschaft, ich für meinen Geschmack aber finde, das man zu wenig von den "Außergewöhnlichen Menschen" sieht. 
Zudem ist es mir zuviel Gesinge. Wobei Hugh Jackman das wirklich gut kann. Alles in allem fehlt mir aber so wie er ist ebn etwas Atmosphäre.

Fack Ju Göthe 3
Bewertung: 5/10
Die gags sitzen zwar, wie auch bei den anderen Teilen, aber irgendwie waren 3 Teile doch etwas viel.
Zudem ist etwas nervig das der Char "Herr Müller" gefühlt bei jedem der 3 Filme versucht wird neu zu erfinden.


----------



## joraku (14. Januar 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> The Greatest Showman
> Bewertung: 8,5/10
> Guter Film, gute Botschaft, ich für meinen Geschmack aber finde, das man zu wenig von den "Außergewöhnlichen Menschen" sieht.
> Zudem ist es mir zuviel Gesinge. Wobei Hugh Jackman das wirklich gut kann. Alles in allem fehlt mir aber so wie er ist ebn etwas Atmosphäre.



Stimmt, hätte man ruhig mehr von zeigen können und die Probleme in der damaligen Zeit deutlicher ausarbeiten können.

Zu viel Gesinge kann man dem Film aber nicht vorwerfen - für ein Musical ist das sogar recht wenig und es gibt jede Menge Sprechanteile.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2018)

Shin Godzilla 6/10 Das Monster wirkt billig, besonders die Augen. Die Effekte und die Geschichte sind in Ordnung. 
Mir ist einfach nicht so klar was Godzilla in Tokyo genau wollte, er zerstört einfach alles aber ohne Grund.


----------



## Camari (16. Januar 2018)

John Wick: Kapitel 2 | 8/10

Wer Action mag wird mit diesen Film Spaß haben


----------



## deady1000 (16. Januar 2018)

Selfless 6,5/10

Kann man sich mal anschauen. Erinnert ein bisschen an The 6th Day.
Aber nicht immer glaubwürdig und  sehr vorhersehbar.
Aus der Idee hätte man wohl mehr machen können.


----------



## muerte92 (18. Januar 2018)

Harry Potter - Komplette Reihe
Nach wie vor 10/10

Auch super um andere Sprachen zu lernen, da das Vokabular meistens sehr basic ist.


----------



## Kusanar (18. Januar 2018)

Das finstere Tal
9/10

Tarantino in den Alpen


----------



## Atma (20. Januar 2018)

Lucy

Allein durch Das fünfte Element und Valerian hat Luc Besson einen großen Stein bei mir im Brett, auch Scarlett Johansson finde ich klasse <3. Aber was bitte ist Lucy für ein Totalausfall?! Ich saß am Ende da und fragte mich "Was habe ich mir eigentlich gerade angesehen?". Rachegeschichten schön und gut, aber der Film war für mich ein einziger Mindf*ck. Völlig wirr, übertrieben, viel zu viel (abstraktes) CGI und voll von absurder Spinnerei bei der Frage "Was wäre, wenn wir 100% unseres Hirns nutzen könnten" ... vom Ende fange ich besser gar nicht erst an 

Sorry, das war nichts. 2/10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2018)

Annabelle 2 5/10


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2018)

*Die dunkelste Stunde* 8/10
Alleine die Maske weiß schon extrem zu beeindrucken. Das (fast) Kammerspiel in dem sie zum Einsatz kommt ebenfalls, allerdings ist der behandelte Zeitstrahl schon sehr kurz.


----------



## muerte92 (22. Januar 2018)

Der Hobbit 10/10
Gerade der erste Teil ist einfach extrem gut.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Januar 2018)

Detektiv Conan - Das Phantom der Baker Street 9/10 Wirklich guter Anime mit Spannung bis zum Schluss


----------



## Berky (25. Januar 2018)

The End of the F***ing World
9+/10


----------



## deady1000 (25. Januar 2018)

Flatliners (2017) - 5.5/10

Trotz der weit-verbreitet sehr schlechten Kritiken fand ich den Film eigentlich ganz akzeptabel.  
Klar kann man den Streifen nicht mit wirklich guten Filmen vergleichen, aber ich persönlich wurde relativ spannend unterhalten und die Idee dahinter finde ich grundsätzlich interessant, obwohl es natürlich Quatsch ist. 

In dem Film geht es darum, dass Medizinstudenten herausfinden wollen, ob es ein Afterlife gibt. Dafür erzeugen Sie sich gegenseitig für wenige Minuten Kreislaufstillstände und reanimieren danach Ihre Kommilitonen wieder. 
Während dieser Nahtod-Erfahrungen passieren diverse Dinge...

Was ich persönlich sehr schade fand war, dass man sich bei den Reanimationsszenen verhältnismäßig ziemlich wenig Mühe gegeben hat. 
Defibrillation trotz Nulllinien-EKG (Flatline) macht mal gar keinen Sinn. 
Der Beatmungsbeutel wird falsch gehalten und nur aufgelegt - ok geschenkt.  Beim "Pulsfühlen" bemerkt man die Berührungsängste der Schauspieler untereinander. 
Die Druckmassage sieht so billig aus, dass man sie lieber nicht hätte zeigen sollen. 
Völlig sinnlos werden Medikamente durch das Brustbein (?!) "Richtung Herz" gespritzt obwohl ein i.V. Zugang liegt. 
Die Intubation hätte man sich auch lieber bei Emergency-Room abschauen sollen... 

Zur Bildgebung des Gehirns während der Flatline: Falls das ein (f)MRT hätte sein sollen, wäre den Jungs und Mädels das Laryngoskop um die Ohren geflogen / Falls es ein CT hätte sein sollen, wären sie alle mitverstrahlt worden. 

Da wird so viel Geld für die Produktion ausgegeben und man ist leider nicht in der Lage ein einigermaßen realistisches Setting zu generieren. 
Klar der Laie merkts nicht, aber wenn es bei so einem Film schon um Reanimation geht..... 

Naja wenn man davon mal absieht war es eigentlich ganz ok und ich reg mich völlig zu Unrecht darüber auf.  
In dem Zusammenhang möchte ich auf einen ziemlich guten deutschen Film verweisen: "Kammerflimmern" mit Matthias Schweighöfer. 
Sehr realitätsnah dargestellt! 

PS: Habe auch das Original von Flatliners gesehen. Dies ist mir allerdings nicht in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Januar 2018)

Das Original muss drastisch besser gewesen sein, so was ich höre.

Ansonsten, naja, wer halbwegs realistische Darstellungen von medizinischen Abläufen will, der sollte besser _Emergency Room_ gucken.
Schon _Interstellar_ ist daran gescheitert, siehe Matt Damon.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Januar 2018)

Suburra - 7 Tage bis zur Apokalypse

Ne solide 7,5/10.
Für den Soundtrack von *M83* gibt's 'nen extra halben Punkt.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Januar 2018)

Detektiv Conan - Die Kreuzung des Labyrinths 8/10 Ich wusste während des ganzen Filmes nicht wer der Täter ist und war am Schluss überrascht.


----------



## DooNeo (27. Januar 2018)

Das bescheuerte Herz (2018)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2018)

The Villainess 5/10


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Januar 2018)

Bis dass das Glück uns scheidet

Westlich geprägter Bollywoodstreifen, der sich  einem interessanten Thema (Ehe, Glück) widmet und mich kurz nachdenklich gemacht hat. Die Musik gefällt mir.


----------



## Tilfred (28. Januar 2018)

Thor: Tag der Entscheidung

Uneingeschränkte Empfehlung! Für mich der beste der drei Filme!


----------



## Forve (1. Februar 2018)

Vor einer Woche Geostorm angeschaut. So Mist, sage ich euch. Fuhhh. 2012 von Emmerich war deutlich besser.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2018)

_2012_ war aber auch ziemlicher Mist.


----------



## Forve (1. Februar 2018)

Na klar, 2012 ist kein Kunstwerk, aber er hatte was Komisches. Geostorm hat gar nichts.


----------



## Forve (1. Februar 2018)

Ein Entspannungsfilm für einen Abend.


----------



## Kusanar (1. Februar 2018)

After Earth 

Technisch klasse. Storymaßig so-la-la. Von den Schauspielern her fast schon unter dem Durchschnitt. 5/10, wenn man beide Hühneraugen zudrückt.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> After Earth
> 
> Technisch klasse. Storymaßig so-la-la. Von den Schauspielern her fast schon unter dem Durchschnitt. 5/10, wenn man beide Hühneraugen zudrückt.


Nach _The Village_ dachte ich mir, der nächste Shyamalan-Film wird besser.
Dann kam _Das Mädchen aus dem Wasser_. Dann dachte ich mir, der nächste Shyamalan-Film _muss_ besser werden.
Dann kam _The Happening_. Dann dachte ich mir, schlimmer kanns jetzt nicht mehr kommen.
Dann kam _Die Legende von Aang_
Dann habe ich mir bei _After Earth_ schließlich garnichts mehr gedacht und war sogar dort noch negativ überrascht.

Aber jetzt scheint er ja sich ja mit _Split_ wieder einigermaßen wieder gefangen zu haben.


----------



## Flotter Geist (1. Februar 2018)

Gestern abend Zurück in die Zukunft


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2018)

Tödliches Verlangen 4/10


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2018)

Forve schrieb:


> Vor einer Woche Geostorm angeschaut. So Mist, sage ich euch. Fuhhh. 2012 von Emmerich war deutlich besser.



Ist doch alles die gleiche Soße.
Geostorm ist ja von Dean Devlin, der ja ein dicker Kumpel von Emmerich ist. 
Ich fand ihn jetzt nicht soo schlecht, aber der Schluss war schlecht.

Vorsicht Spoiler. 



Spoiler



also, ich hätte die beiden am Ende mit der Station unter gehen lassen und gut. Sie noch mal extra mit einem Shuttle retten -- welches "zufällig" gerade startbereit war, war schlicht albern.


----------



## joraku (2. Februar 2018)

Gestern Abend habe ich mir den Film "Homefront" angesehen. Genau, den mit Jason Statham und James Franco. 

Wurde seicht aber gut unterhalten. 7/10 wenn man Lust auf Statham-Action hat.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (4. Februar 2018)

Kingsman: Golden Circle

Schön überdrehte Action.

8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2018)

Amnesiac 4/10


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Februar 2018)

Detektiv Conan - Komplott über dem Ozean 7/10 War ein guter Film aber irgendwie zu einfach zum lösen, ich mag die Rätsel schwerer und ohne vorher gezeigt zu bekommen wer der Täter ist, wo bleibt denn da die Herausforderung?


----------



## Kusanar (5. Februar 2018)

Gravity

Wollte ich mir schon längst mal anschauen, hab's Damals(TM) nicht ins Kino geschafft. Jetzt endlich zu Hause mal beim gemütlichen Filmabend reingezogen.

Die Story: wie immer Hollywood-mäßige Action.
Die Schauspieler: Schwer OK. Auf jeden Fall nachvollziehbares Schauspiel.

Auch wenn's zum Schluß hin bissi viel auf einmal war, es hat funktioniert. Fazit: 8,5/10.
Kann man sich durchaus nochmal anschauen.


----------



## Forve (5. Februar 2018)

Am Samstag habe ich mir Thor: Tag der Entscheidung angeschaut. Der Film ist nicht schlecht, aber ab und zu scheint er langweilig zu sein. Also, meine Bewertung 7/10.


----------



## clown44 (5. Februar 2018)

Valerian 9/10


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Gravity
> 
> Wollte ich mir schon längst mal anschauen, hab's Damals(TM) nicht ins Kino geschafft. Jetzt endlich zu Hause mal beim gemütlichen Filmabend reingezogen.
> 
> ...



Welche Version hast du geguckt?
Mein Tipp: Schau dir die tonlose Version an, also die ohne Musik. Das kommt gerade in den Sequenzen gut, wo das Shuttle explodiert.


----------



## Kusanar (5. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Version hast du geguckt?
> Mein Tipp: Schau dir die tonlose Version an, also die ohne Musik. Das kommt gerade in den Sequenzen gut, wo das Shuttle explodiert.



Äh, englische OV? Hab ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr im Kopf, ob da Musik drin war oder nicht  Kann mich Ad-hoc an keine Musik erinnern (bis auf diesen nervigen Country oder was das war...), aber ich leg die Scheibe heut' Abend nochmal rein. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## orca113 (5. Februar 2018)

Apocalypse Now Redux

10/10 ohne Worte


----------



## endorph1ne (5. Februar 2018)

City of God  *10/10
*
Kein Film hat mich jemals so sehr berührt/überwältigt wie dieser, ein wahres Meisterwerk


----------



## T'PAU (5. Februar 2018)

Starship Troopers 8/10

Endlich uncut auf Blu-ray mit FSK-*16* Freigabe!
Nach welchen Gesichtspunkten die FSK in den letzten Jahren Filme durchwinkt... schon erstaunlich.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2018)

Filme wie _Total Recall_ sind mitlerweile ab 12.

Wobei das denke ich auch mit dem "Realismus" der gezeigten Gewaltszenen zusammenhängt.
In _Starship Troopers_ war doch die Szene zensiert, als die Kuh zerfetzt wird.
Ich erinnere mich aber auch an _Hot Shots 2_, wo ein Kerl zerfertzt wird. Aber der Film war damals schon ab 12.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Februar 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> In _Starship Troopers_ war doch die Szene zensiert, als die Kuh zerfetzt wird.


Afaik ist diese Szene in den verstümmelten Versionen sogar drin (hatte ich neulich mal, im Glauben dass endlich die uncut überall im TV läuft, aufgenommen). Der "censored"-Balken ist ja gewollt. 
Es fehlt allerdings komplett das Zermatschen der Kakerlaken durch die Kinder!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2018)

Sex Doll 3/10


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2018)

Red Dawn: 4/10

Echt mies der Film. Der schlechteste Film den ich bisher mit Chris Hemsworth gesehen habe.  Schon alleine die Story ist absurd. Nordkorea schaffen es in den USA einzumarschieren, aber eine Gruppe Teens macht sie fertig. Auch damals "Die rote Flut" mit Patrick Swayze war schon schlecht. Soll wohl die selbe Buchvorlage haben.

Das Bourne Ultimatum: 8/10

Gute Unterhaltung. Gute Schauspieler.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2018)

Grießnockerlaffäre 2/10


----------



## Kusanar (7. Februar 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Red Dawn: 4/10
> 
> Echt mies der Film. Der schlechteste Film den ich bisher mit Chris Hemsworth gesehen habe.  Schon alleine die Story ist absurd. Nordkorea schaffen es in den USA einzumarschieren, aber eine Gruppe Teens macht sie fertig. Auch damals "Die rote Flut" mit Patrick Swayze war schon schlecht. Soll wohl die selbe Buchvorlage haben.



Ich kenn nur das Original (leider... also leider dass ich es überhaupt kenne ). Aber mal ehrlich: Bei dem Drehbuch hätte man auch die Topschauspieler Hollywoods engagieren können und da wäre nur Mist rausgekommen. Wie kommt man auf die Idee, so einen Oberrotz überhaupt nochmal zu verfilmen???


----------



## NOQLEMIX (8. Februar 2018)

Valerian – Die Stadt der tausend Planeten 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2018)

Lady Bloodfight - Fight for Your Life 5/10


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Februar 2018)

*Plötzlich Papa:*
Ein sehr Rührende geschichte mit viel Witz und auch vielen Tränen.
10/10 absolut

*Ghost in the Shell* 
Die Story etwas Kurz und nicht so vercetttenreich aber einen Überzeugende Scarlett Johanson. Guter Film
9/10

*Begabt*
Schöner Film mit etwas Lachen etwas Trauer. Witz und Scharm eben. Und sehr Realitäts nahe das ist schön.
 8/10 für das Genre die Schauspieler wirken Autentisch. Nur etwas kurzweilig/flach

*Sausage Party:*
...ein Riesen Lebensmittel Gang Bang. Und zwar Wort getreu. Die Story ist flach nahezu unnötig eine einzubauen.
6/10 aber nur weil ich Schwarzen/Sarkastischen und etwas versauten Humor mag.

*Prometheus:*
Der schlechteste Film den ich je gekauft habe. Ein richtiger Kandidat für den Tele 5 Trash ich habe ihn bis jetzt jedem Gast zu schenken angeboten...steht immer noch hier...
2/10. 2 weil ich Fair sein will da es durchaus noch schlechtere Filme gibt aber das ist ein Kandidat als Testbild Ersatz.
*
Kingsman 1 u. 2*
Beide zusammen eine 6-7/10
Teil 1 war ganz cool aber hatte wenig Fesselndes. Man drückt also nicht unbedingt auf Pause zum Pinkeln gehen, wenn noch anderes ansteht nach dem Film.
Teil 2 war irgendwie ..Teil eins! Nur das es von der Story langweiliger war obwohl die selbe Geschichte irgendwie oder vielleicht gerade deshalb. Oder weil die Actors nicht mehr soviel hergeben...

*The Great Wall: *
Ich hätte es ja nicht gedacht zuvor, aber ein ganz interessant gemachter Film. Mal was anderes ich habe den Schauspielern auch geglaubt was sie versucht haben zu zeigen nur Matt Damon nicht gaaanz so. Aber gut
8/10

*Inception:*
Ich liebe das; "Denken Müssen"
10/10

*Docctor Strange:*
Gut gemacht, aber wenig Story. Der Haupdarsteller passt vermeintlich zu Beginn noch nicht ganz rein.
7/10

*Wonder Women:*
Einfach gut umgesetzt obwohl ich Kriegsfilme oder die mit Ansätzen darin nicht gerne mag.
9/10

Naja Das sind die Filme die ich vor kurzen gekauft und gesehen habe auf Blu-Ray


----------



## Cleriker (8. Februar 2018)

Wie war der Sound von WonderWoman und Dr. Strange?
Angeblich sollen mehrere Szenen dabei sein wo die Musik total überblendet, so dass man die Effekte dahinter nur verwaschen wahrnimmt. Auch soll bei Wonder womam der Bass in den Actionszenen zu stark und eher dumpf wirken. Stimmt das?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastManStanding (8. Februar 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie war der Sound von WonderWoman und Dr. Strange?
> Angeblich sollen mehrere Szenen dabei sein wo die Musik total überblendet, so dass man die Effekte dahinter nur verwaschen wahrnimmt. Auch soll bei Wonder womam der Bass in den Actionszenen zu stark und eher dumpf wirken. Stimmt das?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk



Die Sound Kulisse von WonderWommen aber auch die Stimmen  wirken recht "Dumpf" etwas Fad nicht sehr Atmosphärisch dafür aber ehr gemütlich nur man muss den schon etwas lauter hören weil man sonst nicht immer alles versteht. Die Bässe etwas flau nicht so Knackig. Der Raum Klang ist gar nicht so schlecht gelungen es gibt deutlich schlechtere aber es wirkt ein wenig wie schnell hingepfuscht.

Dr. Strange mal überlegen... der Surraound Klang naja...mau. Die Sound-Kulisse im Allgemeinen fand ich nicht soo überragend. Stellenweise auch etwas zu flach.

Guter Surround sound ist selten. Marvel kann Höhen und Tiefen selten gut darstellen.

Ich höre mit dem Harman/Kadon AVR 171 mit HKTS 11/9  7.2. Front Rechts/Links, Sourround Rechts/Links, und Front High Rechts/Links 2x200W RMS Subwofer. 
Sorround Back High Rechts/Links wollte ich mal Testen. Ich benötige noch einen 9.2 AVR^^


----------



## iP Man (8. Februar 2018)

Hacksaw Ridge
6,8/10


----------



## LastManStanding (9. Februar 2018)

iP Man schrieb:


> Hacksaw Ridge
> 6,8/10



IP Man genau:
jetzt wo ich dein Nick lese fällt mir ein das ich mir die Box mit dem Donnie Yen(war das der Name?) Filmen ende Dezember gekauft und geguckt habe. Am besten gefällt mir der Erste, der Dritte ist aber auch sehr gut.
Alle zusammen 9/10

Ich wollte schon vor langem Wing Chun Lernen das wird hir auch angeboten aber 50€ im Monat... gehts noch. Für Judo zahle ich 50€ in 3 Monaten und Teakwondo kostet keine 80€ Jahresbeitrag. alles mit Proffesionellen Trainern, Hallen/dojo und Ausrüstung.
600€ im Jahr für Wing Chun. Nur 2 mal die Woche Training und die Gruppe gleicht einer Horde in der Größe... In einer Sporthalle während Realschüler nebenan hinter der Textil Trennwand Turnen....oder die Hip Hoper ihre choreos machen. PAH


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2018)

Road to Hell - Der Teufel von Nebraska 6/10


----------



## DooNeo (13. Februar 2018)

*Fifty Shades of Grey 3*  7/10


----------



## Berky (13. Februar 2018)

Mother!
4/10

Für Leute mit Kenntnissen aus der Bibel soll der Film am meisten Sinn machen. Jemand der auf dem Weg zum Mindcrash ist, könnte den Film auch etwas verstehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2018)

The Crucifixion - Sei achtsam, für was du betest 5/10


----------



## onlygaming (13. Februar 2018)

Dieses bescheuerte Herz 10/10

Wirklich sehr schöner Film meiner Meinung nach, klare Empfehlung.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (13. Februar 2018)

The End of the F***ing World 9/10
Eine der besten Serien, die ich persönlich bisher geschaut habe.

Final Girl 5/10
Kann man gucken, man verpasst aber auch nicht viel, wenn man ihn nicht gesehen hat. Der Trailer erzählt quasi den gesamten Film in Kurzform.



sananelan schrieb:


> Mother!
> 4/10
> 
> Für Leute mit Kenntnissen aus der Bibel soll der Film am meisten Sinn machen. Jemand der auf dem Weg zum Mindcrash ist, könnte den Film auch etwas verstehen.


Nicht zwingend Bibelkenntnisse, aber sich mit Religion auszukennen war schon ziemlich hilfreich. Dann ist der Film auch extrem genial.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. Februar 2018)

Stereo - 6/10
Gar nicht so schlecht für eine deutsche Produktion


----------



## marcus022 (16. Februar 2018)

The Circle
Kann nicht behaupten das mir der Film gefallen hat aber die Message die er vermittelt ist gut. *4/7*

Kingsman Golden Circle
Man merkt förmlich dass das Drehbuch, Produktion und Regie jeweils von denselben sind. Knüpft quasi am Ersten nahtlos an. *6/7*
Außer ... 



Spoiler



das Merlin aka Mark Strong geht und ab sofort nicht mehr dabei sein wird ist sehr schade. Den Part übernimmt dann wohl Halle Berry


Will mir Blade Runner 2049 ausleihen. Wäre es ratsam den Ersten vorher nochmal anzuschauen ? Ich kenne ihn zwar aber ist schon ne Weile her.


----------



## Zybba (17. Februar 2018)

World of Warcraft

4/10
Mann war der beliebig...


----------



## Two-Face (17. Februar 2018)

Es gibt einen _World of Warcraft_-Film?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Februar 2018)

Ja, den gibt es.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Februar 2018)

Google ich "World of Warcraft film" finde ich da aber nichts.

Naja egal, Warcraft hat mich eh' nie interessiert, weder die Games noch dieser Film vor ein paar Jahren.
Nur dass jetzt auch _World of WarCraft_ verfilmt wurde, ist mir neu.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Februar 2018)

Das ist er:

Warcraft: The Beginning [dt./OV] online schauen und streamen bei Amazon Instant Video, Amazons Online-Videothek


----------



## Zybba (17. Februar 2018)

Sorry, my bad.
Der war so gut, dass mir direkt der Name entfallen ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2018)

Drei Bruchpiloten in Paris


----------



## T'PAU (17. Februar 2018)

The Girl with all the Gifts *7/10

*Der etwas andere Zombie-Film, durchaus sehenswert.


----------



## Lotto (18. Februar 2018)

Blade Runner 2049 10/10

Ein Audiovisuelles Meisterwerk.


----------



## Falk (18. Februar 2018)

Ebenfalls Blade Runner 2049 - aber eher 8/10.

War gut, hat mich jetzt aber nicht komplett umgehauen.


----------



## patrockk (19. Februar 2018)

Der Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde
Der FIlm hat alle Erwartungen übertroffen! Hammer Film mit schlechtem Ende


----------



## stahlschnips (20. Februar 2018)

Black Dynamite 
Ich fand den Film sehr unterhaltsam. War im wesentlichen wie "Die Nackte Kanone" nur mit noch etwas übertriebenerer Genre-Satire. Kaum zu glauben, dass der von 2009 ist


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2018)

Mystic River 6/10


----------



## orca113 (21. Februar 2018)

Kap der Angst

8/10

alt, gut, spannend und topp Schauspieler. Durch die Bank gute Leistung


----------



## marcus022 (21. Februar 2018)

Snowden 
Wurde aufgrund des Einspielergebnisses als einer der größten Flops des Jahres betitelt. Amerikanische Studios lehnten das Drehbuch auch instant ab (warum wohl ?!). Ich aber finde ihn ziemlich gut. 5/7

Ich kann nicht wirklich behaupten das ich es immer sofort gemerkt habe das ein und derselbe deutsche Synchronsprecher mehrere Schauspieler synchronisiert. Diesesmal ist es mir aber sofort aufgefallen das Tom Wilkinson, den ich sehr schätze, nicht seine typische Stimme hat. Das nervt dann tierisch, mir zumindest. Überhaupt sind in keinem anderen Land so viele Leute an einer Synchronisation beteiligt wie bei uns. Das ist doch bescheuert. Okay, manchmal geht es nicht anders wie bei Tom Hanks. Bei The Circle hat er eine andere Stimme was mir auch sofort aufgefallen ist. Das liegt aber daran das Arne Elsholtz, der seit ende der 90er Hanks seine Stimme verliehen hat, 2016 gestorben ist. Ist dann sicher nicht einfach einen adäquaten Ersatz zu finden und auch irgendwie ein Horrorszenario für Fans wenn Synchronsprecher sterben, oder aufhören. 
Thomas Danneberg hat in einem der Expandables-Filme Stallone und Schwarzenegger gleichzeitig synchronisiert, frei von Zuschauerbeschwerden. Naja ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2018)

Naked Lunch 6/10


----------



## clown44 (25. Februar 2018)

Kinksman - The Golden Circle 9/10


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2018)

Spiderman - homecoming 7,5/10

Mir ist noch etwas zu wenig vom Original Comic spiderman drin, aber gut ist er. Überraschend gut sogar. Der Film hat Witz, ohne völlig abgedreht zu erscheinen und Michael Keaton macht einen tollen Job. Dazu war der Sound echt gut und die Tracks sehr stimmig. Nur das was nach dem Abspann noch kam, fand ich nicht lustig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2018)

Friedhof der Kuscheltiere


----------



## DooNeo (26. Februar 2018)

LOGAN - The Wulverine 8/10


----------



## der_yappi (26. Februar 2018)

Dank Amazon Prime:
_*Bullyparade - Der Film*_

War ganz lustig - 3/5
Würde dafür aber nicht extra ins Kino gehen oder mir die DVD/BluRay kaufen. Im Prime-Abo nehme ichs dann aber gerne mit.
"Der Schuh des Manitu" war im Kino richtig gut, auf DVD wars dann nichts mehr weil die Gags schon nach dem ersten mal kucken (Kino) gereicht haben und beim zweiten Mal (DVD) nicht mehr zündeten.
So ähnlich schätze ich auch _*Bullyparade - Der Film*_ ein


----------



## MfDoom (26. Februar 2018)

The Cloverfield Paradox

war leider nur so medium bis Ok


----------



## T'PAU (26. Februar 2018)

Die Mumie (2017) *5/10*

Die Mumien-Filme zur Jahrtausendwende mit Brandon Fraser waren definitiv besser!


----------



## Camnp (26. Februar 2018)

Gold mit Matthew McConaughey. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2018)

Bed of the Dead 6/10


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2018)

Plattfuss am Nil, 9/10


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2018)

Everest: 7/10

Schöne Bilder und Aufnahmen. Die Schauspieler sind auch ganz gut. Aber vom Hocker gehauen hat er mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## MrSonii (1. März 2018)

The Shape of Water.
Story war okay, Set-Design war der Hammer.


----------



## marcus022 (2. März 2018)

_Gold_ 
Ist ne wahre Geschichte die da erzählt wird. War ganz okay. _5/7_


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2018)

Malavita – The Family 7/10


----------



## Gamer090 (3. März 2018)

Detektiv Conan - Das Requiem der Detektive, 9/10  Die ganze Zeit war ich am Rätseln wer eigentlich hinter dem ganzen Steckt und erst am Schluss wusste man wer es war, es bleibt wie immer bis zum Schluss spannend


----------



## NOQLEMIX (3. März 2018)

Red Sparrow 8,5/10

Sehr gute und oft unvorhersehbare Story. Kleinen Abzug u.a. dafür, dass er eventuell an der ein oder anderen Stelle etwas kürzer hätte sein können.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. März 2018)

King Arthur - Legend of the Sword

Aufwändig produzierter, ansonsten ziemlich schlechter Fantasy-Film von Guy Ritchie. Man nehme: ein paar halbwegs bekannte Darsteller (Der Hauptdarsteller aus Sons of Anarchy, Jude Law, "Littlefinger"), die Kampfästhetik von Ryse, Witcher 3 und Dark Souls, klatsche ein paar pseudoschlagfertige Kommentare in die Dialoge und nehme als Emulgator ein paar HdR-mäßige Massenszenen.

Ich frage mich ja immer: Leute, die so einen Film drehen... würden die den wirklich selbst im Kino gucken wollen? Auffällig war aber definitiv die von den genannten und evtl. noch anderen Spielen inspirierte Ästhetik und Choreographie.


----------



## the_move (4. März 2018)

Im Kino? Black Panther...gegenüber Dr. Strange oder Ant-Man wirkte er irgendwie weniger unterhaltsam. Der nächste wird wohl der neue Tomb Raider.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2018)

Der Killerclown 6/10


----------



## Gamer090 (4. März 2018)

Plattfuss in Afrika 9/10 Guter Film


----------



## T'PAU (4. März 2018)

The Founder *8/10*

Gut gemachter Film über die Anfangsjahre einer bekannten Fastfood-Kette (die damals noch nicht das _M_ als Logo hatte).


----------



## Lotto (4. März 2018)

Get Out 6/10.
Leider nach 35 Minuten schon vorhersehbar was gespielt wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2018)

Die drei Tage des Condor 6/10


----------



## joraku (5. März 2018)

King Arthur - Legend of the Sword

Nach den Kritiken war ich doch sehr positiv überrascht. Unterhaltsame Interpretation des bekannten Stoffes, Schauspieler mit Spaß bei der Sache, gute Effekte, tolle Erzählstruktur unterstützt von einem coolen Schnitt und ein passender Soundtrack. Genau so hätte ich mir den Eragon-Film gewünscht. 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> King Arthur - Legend of the Sword
> 
> Aufwändig produzierter, ansonsten ziemlich schlechter Fantasy-Film von Guy Ritchie. Man nehme: ein paar halbwegs bekannte Darsteller (Der Hauptdarsteller aus Sons of Anarchy, Jude Law, "Littlefinger"), die Kampfästhetik von Ryse, Witcher 3 und Dark Souls, klatsche ein paar pseudoschlagfertige Kommentare in die Dialoge und nehme als Emulgator ein paar HdR-mäßige Massenszenen.
> 
> Ich frage mich ja immer: Leute, die so einen Film drehen... würden die den wirklich selbst im Kino gucken wollen? Auffällig war aber definitiv die von den genannten und evtl. noch anderen Spielen inspirierte Ästhetik und Choreographie.



Das sehe ich ganz anders. 

Warum die Kritiken auf verschiedenen Portalen so schlecht ausfallen? Weil scheinbar die gleichen "Kritiker", die bereits im Voraus über die erneute Verfilmung ihren Unmut freien Lauf ließen, mit negativer Grundstimmung in den Film gegangen sind und dann auch noch die erfrischend andere Art (die Handschrift von Guy Ritchie ist sehr deutlich spürbar) auch noch schlecht reden, weil er "zu stark" abweicht? Was? 

Ein Film, der nicht vorgibt zu sein, was er nicht ist. (siehe Hobbit 2-3 etc.) 

Wer kein erzählerisches Meisterwerk oder ein Epos á la Königreich der Himmel erwartet, wird bestens unterhalten. Popcorn-Kino wie es in meinen Augen sein muss wenn der Stoff bereits bekannt und zigmal erzählt wurde. 

[8.5/10]


----------



## tuma (6. März 2018)

Die Dollar-Trilogie

Für ein handvoll Dollar : 10/10
Für ein paar Dollar mehr: 9/10
Zwei glorreiche Halunken : 15/10


Sergio Leone weiteres Werk
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod: 8,5/10


Pale Rider: 10/10
Erbarmungslos: 10/10
Der Texaner: 9/10


Alle innerhalb der letzten zwei Wochen gesehen


----------



## CyrusPH (6. März 2018)

Gerade dabei wieder mal alle marvel-Filme zu schauen um mich auf Black Panther und Infinity War vorzubereiten


----------



## NOQLEMIX (6. März 2018)

Hab am Sonntag die Oscarverleihung gesehen und war entsetzt, wie viele Filme mir letztes Jahr trotzdem noch entgangen sind. 
Zwei hab ich heute nachgeholt:

*Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri* 9,5/10
Eigentlich mag ich Filme mit offenem Ende nicht wirklich, aber hier hat man es geschafft, den Film an der perfekten Stelle zu beenden. Dadurch wurde der Film nicht zum Schluss unnötig verwässert.

*Shape of Water - Das Flüstern des Wassers* 9,5/10
Hätte mir zwar nach wie vor gewünscht, dass Dunkirk den Oscar als bester Film bekommt, trotzdem war Shape of Water ebenfalls ausgezeichnet. Nur für die Flutung des Bades bekommt er von mir ein wenig abgezogen, da diese Szene doch schon sehr sämtlicher Logik widersprach.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2018)

Forest Gump: 10/10

habe ich jetzt bestimmt schon 6 mal gesehen. Kann ich mir immer wieder angucken! Eine super Geschichte und grandiose Schauspieler. Die Rolle ist Tom Hanks auf den Leib geschrieben.


----------



## Taonris (8. März 2018)

Wonder Woman 6/10

Blade Runner 2049 9/10:  visuelles Meisterwerk


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. März 2018)

Auron1902 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Blade Runner 2049 9/10:  visuelles Meisterwerk


 

OBLIVION - Regt zwar hier und da durchaus zum Mitdenken an, schafft es aber zwischen interessanten Plottwists und Vorhersehbarkeit zu schwanken. Trotzdem nette Unterhaltung.
I, Robot - Nicht zum ersten und bestimmt auch nicht zum letzten Mal gesehen. Nette Story, interessante Charaktere und eine runde, abgeschlossene Story.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2018)

Jigsaw 8/10


----------



## clown44 (10. März 2018)

Red Sparrow 6,5/10


----------



## T'PAU (11. März 2018)

So nun endlich auch mal _Blade Runner 2049_ auf Blu-ray aus meiner super-duper-4K-Stahlbox. 
*8/10* sag ich mal.

Visuell wie andere schon sagten ein Meisterwerk! Audiomässig auch sehr gut, aber manchmal imho zu krasse Lautstärke-Sprünge von einer Szene zur nächsten. Auch diese _psychedelischen_ Geräusche/Musik(?) bei einigen Flugsequenzen fand ich ein wenig übertrieben bzw. unpassend (Vangelis ftw.). Und weit über zweieinhalb Stunden ist auch ein wenig zu viel.

Der erste _Blade Runner_ (Final Cut) gefiel mir insgesamt besser (9/10)!


----------



## Dustin91 (11. März 2018)

Das mit der Lautstärkeschwankung regt mich beim streaming noch viel mehr auf!
Sprechszenen so leise, dass man kaum was hört und Action dann so laut, dass man fast taub wird....Egal ob Amazon oder Netflix, überall schon bemerkt.
Kann man was dagegen Unternehmen?


----------



## marcus022 (12. März 2018)

Das ist gewollt von der Industrie. Ich denke da genauso wie du/ihr. Mich nervt das auch tierisch. Einer der Gründe warum ich nicht mehr im Kino bin. Bei Hifi-Anlagen gibts es die Einstellung "Dynamikumfang (-kompression)" oder "Night-Mode" hieß es glaube manchmal auch. Das stellt laute Passagen leiser und leise ... lauter. Für den PC sieht das eher schlecht aus glaube aber vielleicht gibts ja hier paar Experten. 

Thank you for smoking vo-vo-volle Punktzahl
Ich mag ja Aron Eckhardt sowieso und hier spielt er wieder grandios. Auch sonst viele Hollywoodgrößen in Nebenrollen dabei. Ein muss dieser Film für alle Nichtraucher


----------



## orca113 (12. März 2018)

Boston 8/10

Gut gemachter Film mit Mark Wahlberg über den Bombenanschlag auf den Boston Marathon 2013.

Was mich nur irgendwann arg genervt hat war das die Figur des Mark Wahlberg bzw die die er Darstellen soll. Irgendwie überflüssig. Da hätte man ruhig mehr Figuren nehmen können um die (wahre) Geschichte des Tages und der Folgetage zu erzählen.


----------



## stahlschnips (12. März 2018)

A Ghost Story - Habe ihn mir wegen teils guter Reviews (insbesondere einiger Youtuber) angeschaut und muss sagen: 
Ich glaube ich habe den langweiligsten Film meines Lebens gesehen. In meinem Empfinden war das einfach keine Unterhaltung sondern der Versuch einen Pseudo-Intellektuellen Film speziell für Reviewer und Film-Enthusiasten zu machen. Ich musste mich wirklich durch die letzten 30 Mintuen durchkämpfen um sicher sein zu können, dass da nichts mehr kommt...


----------



## Rivellon (12. März 2018)

Blade Runner 2049 (Blu ray) - großartiger Film einfach


----------



## Cyco89 (12. März 2018)

Turbo Kid
Für jeden der sich auf trashige Filme mit B-Movie Attitüden im 80er Jahre Gewand einlassen kann, würde ich diesen Film empfehlen! Die ein oder andere Splatterszene ist natürlich auch dabei


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2018)

Killing Soldier - Der Krieger 5/10


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. März 2018)

Amazing Love - The Story Of Hosea 10/10


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. März 2018)

YouTube - How The Last Jedi Should have ended

Wenn eine Parodie so viel besser macht als das Original beziehungsweise aufzeigt, wie viel Absoluter bullshit das war


----------



## barbara12rohde (13. März 2018)

Ich hab zuletzt "In Time" mit Justin Timberlake gesehen. Die Idee sowie die Schauspieler finde ich recht gut, aber einige Szenen waren zu fantastisch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2018)

Thinner – Der Fluch


----------



## commodore128d (23. März 2018)

Apollo 13 - die neu abgetastete Version in 4K ... Mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm!
Den Sprech ich wahrscheinlich bald mit


----------



## deady1000 (23. März 2018)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Apollo 13 - die neu abgetastete Version in 4K


Oh, die muss ich mir auch besorgen!


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2018)

commodore128d schrieb:


> Apollo 13 - die neu abgetastete Version in 4K



Einfach nur Bild remastered oder was ist da anders?


----------



## commodore128d (23. März 2018)

Im Prinzip den alten Film neu ausgetastet, das Bild ist wirklich besser, in meinen Augen sind die Farben schöner und in einer guten Auflösung wirkt der ganze Film nochmal epischer.

Also Ja - im Prinzip nur das Bild in Schöner, sonst ist alles gleich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2018)

Bloody Bloody Bible Camp


----------



## deady1000 (24. März 2018)

Die Terminator-Filme  in folgender Reihenfolge:
(Originalton mit unwiderstehlichem österreichischen Akzent)


Terminator 2: Judgment Day
The Terminator
Terminator Salvation
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Terminator Genisys

Ich steh auf den Shit.


----------



## clown44 (25. März 2018)

Blade Runner 2049 8/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. März 2018)

Annihilation: 6/10
Ein paar visuell ganz nette Landschaften und Einstellungen. Teilweise leichter Grusel. Ansonsten gibt es einen Kurzgeschichten Plot auf Spielfilm Länge gestreckt und das bisschen Plot ist auch nur wenig interessant. Eine grundsätzliche Neugier wird allerdings geweckt. Die "Auflösung" ist dann jedoch recht unbefriedigend. Im Großen und Ganzen: Langweilig/enttäuschend.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2018)

The Square


----------



## T'PAU (26. März 2018)

Kong: Skull Island  *5/10*

Naja, das Thema ist irgendwann mal ausgelutscht.
Und da soll noch 'ne Fortsetzung (oder noch mehr) kommen. 



Spoiler



Was hab ich mich besonders in der ersten Hälfte über diese platt agierenden Marines aufgeregt.
Besonders die Hubschrauber-Piloten gehören erschossen, so sie denn nicht schon durch Absturz ums leben kamen. So bescheuert kann man doch gar nicht auf Kong zufliegen, anstatt mal auf sichere Höhe und Distanz zu gehen! 
Interessant auch wie sich die Anzahl der Helis verdoppelt hat. Beim Anflug auf die Insel hab ich so 13 gezählt, auf dem Frachter 6 oder 7!


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2018)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Kong: Skull Island  *5/10*
> 
> Naja, das Thema ist irgendwann mal ausgelutscht.
> Und da soll noch 'ne Fortsetzung (oder noch mehr) kommen.
> ...


Ich fand den Film gut. Da war ich auch im Kino drin. Und mit Logik braucht man da gar nicht groß rangehen.
Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung mit Godzilla.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2018)

Die Hubschrauber können auch im Frachtraum gewesen sein. Als die ersten 7 gestartet waren, kamen die anderen hinterher.
Lässt sich also schon erklären.
Und niemand wusste, was einen erwartet. 
Flöge ich so einen Hubschrauber und habe ich so wenig Informationen wie die Piloten, würde ich auch eher tief fliegen.
Schließlich hat keiner was von einem Hochhaus hohen Affen gesagt.
Als Pilot ist man also völlig überrascht worden. Auch erklärbar.
Wieso der Affe Hochhaus groß ist und wie das physiologisch überhaupt geht, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.
Aber der Gag mit Godzilla könnte gut werden. Die letzten Godzilla Filme waren ja eher mau.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2018)

Cool war auch die Stelle wo gesagt wurde das der Affe noch im Wachstum ist.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Cool war auch die Stelle wo gesagt wurde das der Affe noch im Wachstum ist.



Halt noch nicht geschlechtsreif. 
Jedenfalls hab ich keine Klöten herunter hängen gesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2018)

Dunkirk 5/10


----------



## T'PAU (31. März 2018)

Baby Driver *7/10*


----------



## Gamer090 (1. April 2018)

Beverly Hills Cop 2 und 3, beide 8/10  

Beide Filme haben mich gut unterhalten und die Sprüche sowie Ausreden von Axel sind einfach gut


----------



## Marcimoto (1. April 2018)

Gestern mehr durch Zufall auf Netflix auf Requiem for a Dream gestoßen. Fuuuck, der ist schon hart! 
Ein filmisches Meisterwerk, ohne Frage, aber auch ziemlich schrecklich. 
Der Film sollte imo Standard in der Drogenprävention werden. Wer sich hiervon nicht abschrecken lässt, dem ist dann wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen. ^^


----------



## clown44 (1. April 2018)

Rapunzel - Neu verföhnt *9/10*​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2018)

Peter Hase


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. April 2018)

Ghost in the Shell (2017): 7/10

Optisch und von der Stimmung her sehr gut, steckt halt nur nicht so viel Inhalt hinter, wie es der Vorlage gerecht würde.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (3. April 2018)

Random Netflix Film 7/10


----------



## Gamer090 (3. April 2018)

Die Monster Uni, 7/10 Hat mich grundsätzlich gut unterhalten nur war die Geschichte von Anfang an klar, das einzige was wirklich nett war, war als Mike und Sully in einem Haus die Polizisten erschreckt haben. Das hat dem ganzen Film etwas nach oben geholfen weil die beiden haben es echt gut hingekriegt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4sgTFX8YoGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2018)

Rebel in the Rye 4/10


----------



## marcus022 (4. April 2018)

Die Erfindung der Wahrheit
Eine glänzend aufgelegte Jessica Chastain als Lobbyistin die sich gegen die Waffenlobby stellt. Mit einem tollen Finale gibts von mir 6/7 

Blade Runner 2049 2/7


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2018)

Independence Day 2: 7/10

Nettes Popcorn Kino. Kommt aber nicht an den ersten Teil ran.

Stirb langsam: 10/10

Super Actionfilm mit Bruce Willis in Höchstform.

Blade 2: 8/10

Coole Fortsetzung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2018)

Madame Christine und ihre unerwarteten Gäste 4/10


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2018)

Ready Player One:  8/10

Buntes Popcorn Kino mit sehr vielen Retro-Anspielungen an die Film und Videospielszene. Hat mich super unterhalten!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2018)

Im Fadenkreuz – Allein gegen alle 5/10


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2018)

Machete Kills: 7/10

Lustiger Trash


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2018)

Lost in Space 2018.
Aber erst angefangen, sind ja 10 Folgen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gottes vergessene Kinder oder auch: Children of a lesser God (USA 1986)

Ein Film, der mir persönlich sehr viel bedeutet - aus ganz persönlichen Gründen...

William Hurt, einer der wohl besten und einfühlsamsten Mimen aller Zeiten, spielt hier den Lehrer James Leed, welcher an einer Schule für gehörlose Menschen zu unterrichten beginnt. Dabei lernt er die ehemalige Schülerin Sarah Norman (Marlee Matlin) kennen und schließlich auch lieben...

Sarah ist gehörlos, aber nicht dumm, geistig behindert oder sonst was, sondern aufgrund vieler negativen Erfahrungen hat sie sich von der der normalen Welt der Hörenden zurückgezogen...
Durch diese Mauer aus Frust und Wut, Hilflosigkeit und manchmal Verzweiflung, und der unausgeprochenen Sehnsucht nach Zuneigung und vielleicht einem Stück vom Glück, welches verwehrt zu bleiben scheint, dringt William Hurt Schritt für Schritt ein...

Klingt dies dröge und nach einem Sozialkundefilm, den man sich halb schlafend anschaut, während man auf den Schulgong wartet?
Nein, einfach nur nein. Was Menschen wirklich ausmacht, was uns, die meisten wohl sicherlich, antreibt, egal ob all der Höhen und Tiefen, ist sicherlich das einzige Bedeutende im Leben:

Die Liebe. Liebe ist das Einzige im Leben, was keine Worte benötigt.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2018)

Detektiv Conan - Die Azurblaue Piratenflagge 8/10

Nettes Rätsel während des ganzen Films wo der Schatz versteckt sein sollte, am Schluss kommt es doch ganz anders und wie immer gibt es Betrüger


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2018)

Blade Trinity: 7/10

Kann man sich angucken. Aber der schwächste Teil der Reihe. Dennoch würde ich mir Blade 4 mit Wesley Snipes wünschen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2018)

Das Ouija Experiment 6 Das Erwachen des Bösen 6/10


----------



## Kusanar (16. April 2018)

Ready Player One

Hab am WE die IMAX-Fassung gesehen. Die 3D-Effekte ware nicht übertrieben, eher sogar angenehm dezent gehalten. Und der Film ist für einen Nerd einfach oberklasse. Wobei ich Zweifel habe, ob ein 12-Jähriger alle Anspielungen im Film verstehen wird... Ansonsten eine klasse Umsetzung des Buchs (hatte das Buch vor dem Film gelesen).

10/10


----------



## Zybba (16. April 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Wobei ich Zweifel habe, ob ein 12-Jähriger alle Anspielungen im Film verstehen wird...


Hast du alle verstanden?


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2018)

Also ich habe ca 95% erkannt und verstanden denke ich.  Und Kusanar hat schon Recht... gerade die Anfänge der Videospielgeschichte kenne die jüngeren Generationen in der Regel nicht. 


Total Recall (2012): 8/10

Ich weiß nicht was viele gegen dieses Remake haben. Aber ich finde es geil gemacht.


----------



## Ryuminawa (16. April 2018)

Seit einer ganzen weile mal wieder ein Anime Film.

They Boy and the Beast 10/10! <3

Sehr geile Story muss ich sagen und auch generell sehr geil gemacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dlL7c8sQjko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Echt empfehlenswert für die Anime-Fans unter uns.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2018)

Alien – Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt


----------



## doncamill (16. April 2018)

Deadpool 9/10

Selten so gelacht, genau mein Humor


----------



## Kusanar (17. April 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hast du alle verstanden?



Alle, die ich bewusst gesehen habe. Bin halt doch schon ein älteres Baujahr  Aber beim 2. oder 3. Mal fallen mir sicher noch mehr Sachen auf.

Z.b. die Anspielung auf Terminator beim Endfight um Anoraks Burg war herrlich. Oder bei Halliday zu Hause das alte Brotdosen-5,25"-Diskettenlaufwerk... So viele kleine Dinge, wetten ich hab nicht alles gesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2018)

The Expendables 1


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Alle, die ich bewusst gesehen habe. Bin halt doch schon ein älteres Baujahr  Aber beim 2. oder 3. Mal fallen mir sicher noch mehr Sachen auf.
> 
> Z.b. die Anspielung auf Terminator beim Endfight um Anoraks Burg war herrlich. Oder bei Halliday zu Hause das alte Brotdosen-5,25"-Diskettenlaufwerk... So viele kleine Dinge, wetten ich hab nicht alles gesehen.


Ich habe auch nicht alle gesehen/erkannt, aber denke einen Großteil schon.
Den Film hole ich mir später definitiv auch auf Bluray.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aliens (USA 1986)

"This time it's WAR!"

Die 80er waren schon ein Jahrzehnt der Superlative... Natürlich würde die wohl beste Fortsetzung des wohl ikonischsten Sci-Fi Horror Films ever, heute wohl rein tricktechnisch noch eine ganze Ecke imposanter ausfallen, aber auf The Rock und co. hätte ich persönlich dann wiederum doch keinen Bock. 

Es ist einfach nur unglaublich, was für ein tight inszenierter Brocken dieser Ausnahmefilm seines Genres ist, hier stimmt einfach alles! Design, Sets, Schauspieler, Action, Spannung...
Es gibt jede Menge atemberaubende Szenen, die einen, auch wenn man den Film schon 10x, 20x, 30x gesehen hat, immer wieder aufs Neue in den Sessel zu drücken wissen. Ich sage nur als Beispiele: Automatisch schießende Gatling Guns (die Teile, die man normalerweise an Hubschraubern montiert und die dann im Umkreis von 200m nichts mehr überlassen, was man noch befragen könnte).
Flucht im gepanzerten Mannschaftswagen. Allein schon die Optik dieser monströsen Karre. Einfach nur göttlich.

Und spätestens, wenn man am Ende vergisst, die Alien Queen ist "nur" ein Spezialeffekt, sondern wenn du davon überzeugt bist, ihr Atem rasselt dir gerade selbst den Nacken herunter, dann weißt du wieder:
Dies ist FILM, wie er sein sollte: Ein Trip in eine andere Welt.

===

Persönliche Note: Bill Paxton als Private Hudson und Jenette Goldstein als Private Vasquez sind ja mal ganz amtlich die coolsten Motherfucker, die ein Marines Trupp je gesehen hat.


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2018)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Persönliche Note: Bill Paxton als Private Hudson und Jenette Goldstein als Private Vasquez sind ja mal ganz amtlich die coolsten Motherfucker, die ein Marines Trupp je gesehen hat.


Und Ripley nicht vergessen!

Ich habe die Alien Tetralogie und Prometheus/Alien Covenant Box auf Bluray.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. April 2018)

A Quiet Place. 9/10.
Fand den richtig gut und unterhaltsam!


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (18. April 2018)

Monster Trucks (2016)
My little Pony - Der Film (2017)

Ich weiß nicht was mich gerade bei letztem geritten hat, aber meinen Humor hat er trotzdem getroffen 
Beide durchaus geeiegnet sich Abends nett unterhalten zu lassen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2018)

Breakdown Lane 6/10


----------



## T'PAU (19. April 2018)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Persönliche Note: Bill Paxton als Private Hudson und Jenette Goldstein als Private Vasquez sind ja mal ganz amtlich die coolsten Motherfucker, die ein Marines Trupp je gesehen hat.



Zu Vasquez (die grad Klimmzüge macht): "Bist du jemals für einen Mann gehalten worden?" Vasquez: "Nein, und du?" 

Grad wieder auf dem Sky Alien-Kanal gesehen. Diese kleinen Details, z.B. wenn der Truppentransporter ins Gebäude fährt, während sich das Tor öffnet und die Kanone nach hinten klappt, weil's sonst nicht passen würde. 

Mein Lieblingsfilm aus der Reihe, 'ne solide *8/10*.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2018)

In the Blood: 6/10

Fing interessant an... aber dann merkte man den Film schnell seine fehlende Klasse an und das Ende war richtig schlecht. Aber die Frau hat mir gefallen.


----------



## JackTheHero (21. April 2018)

Demolition 8/10

Toller Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2018)

Rocky 1


----------



## xenix (22. April 2018)

mein letzter Film war Marvel Civil War auf Bluray


----------



## T'PAU (22. April 2018)

Alien: Covenant *7/10*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2018)

Die durch die Hölle gehen


----------



## Gamer090 (23. April 2018)

Kein Film aber ein paar gute Dokus und zwar "Anthony Bourdain - Kulinarisches Abenteuer" DieFolgen wo er in Thailand, Vietnam und Tansanien war haben mir echt gut gefallen.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2018)

Alien - Die Wiedergeburt: 8/10

Viele mögen den Teil nicht aber ich finde ihn ganz cool. Schräg/durchgeknallt und noch ein paar nette Oldschool Effekte.

Edit: Klar CGIs gibt es da auch aber ein paar Effekte sind handgemacht. Gute  Mischung.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2018)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Persönliche Note: Bill Paxton als Private Hudson und Jenette Goldstein als Private Vasquez sind ja mal ganz amtlich die coolsten Motherfucker, die ein Marines Trupp je gesehen hat.



Na, ich weiß nicht. Nach der erste Runde mit den Aliens hatte Private Hudson aber dick die Hosen voll und war nur noch ein Weichlappen. 
Cool war Corporal Hicks. 
Und Bishop ist zwar synthetisch aber nicht blöde. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Viele mögen den Teil nicht aber ich finde ihn ganz cool. Schräg/durchgeknallt und noch ein paar nette Oldschool Effekte.



Ich fand den auch nicht schlecht, auch wenn sie das mit dem Alien am Ende etwas übertrieben haben. Aliens legen Eier und sind keine Säugetiere.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fand den auch nicht schlecht, auch wenn sie das mit dem Alien am Ende etwas übertrieben haben. Aliens legen Eier und sind keine Säugetiere.


Wurde halt vom durchgeknallten Wissenschaftler so gezüchtet.
Der wurde übrigens von Brad Dourif verkörpert. Der kann gut solche Typen spielen.

Edit: Das einzige was ich wirklich ein bißchen komisch fand ist das die geklonte Ripley sich an ihre frühere Existenz erinnern konnte.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (24. April 2018)

Event Horizon – Am Rande des Universums 
Ich fands eigentlich echt gut, auch wenn ichs nicht so mit Horror hab. Aber nichts für zart besaitete, meiner Mitguckerin wars zu viel  
8/10


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Das einzige was ich wirklich ein bißchen komisch fand ist das die geklonte Ripley sich an ihre frühere Existenz erinnern konnte.



Vielleicht hat man es ihr auch nur erzählt. Für mich jetzt nicht so relevant.
Aber wieso haben sie die Aliens nicht einzeln eingesperrt? Das wäre meines Erachtens doch deutlich logischer als sie in Gruppen zu halten.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wieso haben sie die Aliens nicht einzeln eingesperrt? Das wäre meines Erachtens doch deutlich logischer als sie in Gruppen zu halten.


Habe ich auch nicht verstanden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2018)

Wie ein wilder Stier


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nicht verstanden.



Wahrscheinlich eine Kostenfrage. Man kennt das ja.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. April 2018)

Red Sparrow 8/10


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat man es ihr auch nur erzählt. Für mich jetzt nicht so relevant.
> Aber wieso haben sie die Aliens nicht einzeln eingesperrt? Das wäre meines Erachtens doch deutlich logischer als sie in Gruppen zu halten.



Ja das war sehr unlogisch, gerade mit Bezug auf ihr Säureblut.^^
Ich habe mir in letzter Zeit auf diesem neuen Sky Alien Sender mal wieder alles angeschaut. 
Alien 1-5, Prometheus und AvP.
Überarbeitet sieht selbst Alien 1 heute aus wie ein neuer Blockbuster Movie.
Ich muss sogar sagen das ich Alien 5 fast auf eine Stufe mit Alien 3 sehe (also für mich nicht so pralle), während
Alien 1,2 und 4 einfach tolle Filme waren. Prometheus war natürlich auch klassse.
Es darf immer weiter gehen.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2018)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja das war sehr unlogisch, gerade mit Bezug auf ihr Säureblut.^^
> Ich habe mir in letzter Zeit auf diesem neuen Sky Alien Sender mal wieder alles angeschaut.
> Alien 1-5, Prometheus und AvP.
> Überarbeitet sieht selbst Alien 1 heute aus wie ein neuer Blockbuster Movie.
> ...


Ich glaube da ist deine Chronologie durcheinander gekommen. "Alien: Covenant" ist nicht Alien 5. Der spielt nach "Prometheus". Beide sind Prequels von den alten Alien Filmen. Ist ein bißchen doof aber das haben wir Ridley Scott zu verdanken.  
Ich hätte auch lieber "Alien 5" von Neill Blomkamp gesehen.


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2018)

Da Alien Covenant das Wort "Alien" im Namen trägt, müsste es Alien 5 sein, sonst würde es ja Prometheus 2 oder Prometheus bla bla heißen?
Zeitlich gesehen spielt Covenant zwischen Prometheus und Alien 1 (so meine Vermutung).


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2018)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Da Alien Covenant das Wort "Alien" im Namen trägt, müsste es Alien 5 sein, sonst würde es ja Prometheus 2 oder Prometheus bla bla heißen?


Das ist nur weil Ridley Scott wieder eine Annäherung an die alten Alien Filme haben wollte und dort auch Aliens vorkommen.

Alien 5 ist es trotzdem nicht. Alien 5 wäre die Fortsetzung von Alien 4. Bzw von 2. Alien 3-4 wollte Neill Blomkamp ausblenden. 



> Zeitlich gesehen spielt Covenant zwischen Prometheus und Alien 1 (so meine Vermutung).


Das ist richtig!


----------



## Gamer090 (26. April 2018)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Red Sparrow 8/10


Du gibst 8/10? Und ich lese zum teil im Netz und in den Zeitungen das der Film schlecht war, aber wenn er doch ganz ok ist werde ich ihn mir anschauen. 

Bei mir: The Last Witch Hunter 7/10, viel CGI und die Story ist etwas langweilig und habe mir mehr erhofft.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (28. April 2018)

Avengers: Infinity War - 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwievZ1Tx-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der meiner Meinung nach bisher beste Marvel Film. 

Endlich eine wirkliche ernste Atmosphäre, einen gut charakterisierten und ausgebauten "Bösewicht" und vor allem eine mitreißende Story.
Kann nur wirklich jedem, der nur ein bissel auf die Marvelfilme steht, eine klare Kinoempfehlung aussprechen.
Menschen die Winter Soldier und Civil War mochten, werden diesen Film höchstwahrscheinlich lieben.


----------



## Ralle@ (29. April 2018)

Avengers: Infinty War - 8,5/10

Von den Avengers Teilen der beste, da endlich mal ein Bösewicht der seiner Rolle auch gerecht wird.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2018)

Ich gehe nächsten Mittwoch in den Film. Bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2018)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Da Alien Covenant das Wort "Alien" im Namen trägt, müsste es Alien 5 sein, sonst würde es ja Prometheus 2 oder Prometheus bla bla heißen?
> Zeitlich gesehen spielt Covenant zwischen Prometheus und Alien 1 (so meine Vermutung).



Ridley Scott hat ja Alien in den Titel gebracht, damit die Leuten den Zusammenhang sehen. Covenant ist der zweite Teil von Prometheus und spielt 10 Jahre nach den Ereignissen von Prometheus.
Lustig wird es dann mit dem Nachfolger von Covenant. Der wird Alien Awakening heißen und zeitlich zwischen Prometheus und Covenant spielen.
Die Verwirrung ist dann perfekt.
Der letzte Teil, der noch keinen titel hat, soll dann die Verbindung zu Alien 1 liefern.

Aber da Disney Fox ja gekauft hat, wird es vermutlich ein Reboot von Alien geben. Natürlich FSK 6 und mit Familienidylle.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2018)

Serpico


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. April 2018)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Avengers: Infinity War - 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich  genau so  Besonders die Darstellung und Herausarbeitung von Thanos haben mich absolut umgehauen. 
Außerdem kam mir der Film trotz der unglaublichen Menge an Figuren nie überfüllt oder chaotisch vor, sondern war sehr nachvollziehbar aufgebaut.

Klare Empfehlung von mir.


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ridley Scott hat ja Alien in den Titel gebracht, damit die Leuten den Zusammenhang sehen. Covenant ist der zweite Teil von Prometheus und spielt 10 Jahre nach den Ereignissen von Prometheus.
> Lustig wird es dann mit dem Nachfolger von Covenant. Der wird Alien Awakening heißen und zeitlich zwischen Prometheus und Covenant spielen.
> Die Verwirrung ist dann perfekt.
> Der letzte Teil, der noch keinen titel hat, soll dann die Verbindung zu Alien 1 liefern.
> ...


Ich glaube von Ridley Scott wird da nichts mehr kommen.


----------



## mPe (29. April 2018)

Da es hier ja anscheinend nicht nur um Filme im Kino angeht, habe ich The Hateful 8 zuletzt gesehen.
Auf Netflix und auch endlich mal im Original. Hatte dem Film mal 9/10 gegeben und denke in dem Bereich kann ich in etwa bleiben. 

Wenn es dennoch seitdem um Kinofilme gehen soll. war Der Letzte Jedi mein letzter Film mit etwa 7/10 vllt auch eher 6 oder 6.5 
Und mein nächste Kinofilm wird wahrscheinlich auch Infinity War.


----------



## deady1000 (29. April 2018)

Avengers Infinity War 7/10

Eigentlich gut, aber... 



Spoiler



Meine Freundin und ich haben über das Ende abgekotzt. Das hats komplett versaut...


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2018)

Soll ja so sein, weil nächstes Jahr Teil 2 folgen wird.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

Polizeiruf 110 - Demokratie stirbt in Finsternis: 4/10

Die werde auch immer schlechter genauso wie die Tatorte.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

Ups Sorry Doppelpost. Kann gelöscht werden!


----------



## Rivellon (30. April 2018)

Infinity War - definitiv einer der besten Marvelwerke bis dato, der sich dank dem Antagonisten von dem sonstigen Durchschnitt im MCU abhebt. Nur das Ende:



Spoiler



so schön es auch inszeniert gewesen sein mag, grade wegen Thanos, so sehr weiß man auch, dass das definitiv umgekehrt wird. Die 2.Generation an Helden wird man nicht abkratzen lassen, dies diente sicherlich dazu, um der ersten Heldenriege ihren würdigen Abschluss in IW2 zu geben. Nur hoffe ich, dass es da noch Konsequenzen für die einzelnen, älteren Figuren geben wird. Und die dann hoffentlich nicht, wie in den Comics umgekehrt werden.



Ich würde tatsächlich eine 9/10 geben, allerdings steht und fällt der Film für mich mit IW2 im nächsten Jahr. ^^


----------



## Falk (30. April 2018)

Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi - 5/10, war irgendwie zwar ganz nett Anzusehen, aber Inhaltlich schon eher Mühsam.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (30. April 2018)

Ich spring auch mal auf den Infinity War Zug auf:

4/10.

Vor allem Thanos ist enttäuschend und seine Motivation ist ziemlich hanebüchen. Da hätte man es wie bei allen anderen Marvel Antagonisten machen sollen, nämlich "Ich bin böse, weil ich böse bin". Das wäre um einiges glaubwürdiger gewesen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2018)

Atomic Blonde 4/10


----------



## T'PAU (30. April 2018)

Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi *7/10* (durch die SW-Fan Brille, ohne eigentlich nur 6/10 )

Insgesamt der bisher schwächste Teil. Fehlte irgendwie an _allem_ (ohne jetzt in Details zu gehen)!
Naja, die 13,99€ für die BD war's trotzdem wert. 
(auch wenn die SW-Filme soundtechnisch immer schwächer werden. Beim SW-Intro musste ich die Anlage aufreissen wie noch nie um ansatzweise den "SW-Effekt" zu erzielen. Überhaupt ein komisches Tonformat, "Dolby Digital +", hatte ich auf noch keiner Blu-ray.)


Atomic Blonde *5/10*

Mehr kann ich diesem weiblichen Jason Bourne Verschnitt nicht geben. 
Nicht unbedingt schlecht und natürlich sieht Charlize Theron teilweise wieder RRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... aus.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2018)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi *7/10* (durch die SW-Fan Brille, ohne eigentlich nur 6/10 )
> 
> Insgesamt der bisher schwächste Teil. Fehlte irgendwie an _allem_ (ohne jetzt in Details zu gehen)!
> Naja, die 13,99€ für die BD war's trotzdem wert.
> (auch wenn die SW-Filme soundtechnisch immer schwächer werden. Beim SW-Intro musste ich die Anlage aufreissen wie noch nie um ansatzweise den "SW-Effekt" zu erzielen. Überhaupt ein komisches Tonformat, "Dolby Digital +", hatte ich auf noch keiner Blu-ray.)


Wirklich? Ich fand den besser als Ep7.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2018)

The Informers 4/10 für Amber Heard volle Punktzahl


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2018)

Avengers: Infinity War - 9/10

Hätte von mir fast ne 10 bekommen wenn 



Spoiler



man mehr vom Hulk gesehen hätte.



Und noch was wegen dem Schluß: 



Spoiler



Da vermute ich das Dr Strange irgendwas manipuliert hat. Er gibt ja Thanos nicht einfach so den Zeitstein. Dr Strange wußte ja auch wie du Zukunft ausgeht. Ich denke das hat er alles mit einkalkuliert. Und diejenigen welche sich alle pulverisiert haben sind in einer andere Dimension oder so.



Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Avengers: Infinity War - 9/10
> 
> Hätte von mir fast ne 10 bekommen wenn
> 
> ...



Also...


Spoiler



Viel wahrscheinlicher ist eher, das mit Hilfe von Ant-man die Zeit manipuliert wird. In den Comics reißt Ant-man in die Quantendimension und erreicht damit die Möglichkeit von Zeitreisen.
Leaks bestätigen das bereits schon, in dem Setbilder mit Ant-man, einen veraltenden Tony Stark und einem jüngeren Captain America aus dem  ersten Avengers Teil aufgetaucht sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So macht es auch Sinn das jetzt noch vor dem 4. Avengers Film ein Ant-man Film folgt.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. Mai 2018)

Spoiler



Ich glaube nicht daran. Meine pessimistische Vermutung ist, dass Cpt. Marvel irgendwie den Zeitstein bekommt, die Zeit zurückdreht und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## deady1000 (3. Mai 2018)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Goil


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2018)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ant-Man? Den habe ich gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## deady1000 (3. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ant-Man? Den habe ich gar nicht gesehen.


Ist ein unterhaltsamer Film. 
8/10


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2018)

Ich meinte eigentlich das ich ihn in "Infinity War" nicht gesehen habe. Den Film "Ant-Man" habe ich gesehen und habe den auch auf Bluray.


----------



## deady1000 (3. Mai 2018)

Spoiler



Ant-Man und Hawkeye werden kurz in Infinity-War erwähnt. 
Hawkeye hatte glaube ich irgendwas Persönliches mit seiner Familie und Ant-Man war wahrscheinlich nicht anwesend, weil er jetzt eine tragende Rolle in der Auflösung vom Infinity-War-Ende hat und im Juli die Fortsetzung erscheint.
Jedenfalls hoffe ich sehr, dass das Ende von Infinity-War zeitnah aufgelockert wird...


----------



## JackTheHero (3. Mai 2018)

Winchester 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2018)

Fluchtpunkt San Francisco 6/10


----------



## joraku (6. Mai 2018)

Gerade läuft der Abspann von The Circle. Habe ich mir vor fast einem Monat bei Amazon ausgeliehen und dann nie geschaut - bis jetzt, die Zeit wurde knapp. Aber ich bin nicht mal mit Unmut oder dem Gefühl, ich müsse den Film jetzt noch schauen an den Film heran gegangen... Emma Watson und Tom Hanks schaue ich immer gerne zu. Das auch noch Karen Gillan und John Boyega mitspielen hat mich sogar überrascht und erfreut, allerdings sind die Figuren so irrelevant, dass viel Schauspielerei nicht zu sehen ist. 

Nochmal zum Abspann des Films... ich bin regelrecht wütend und unzufrieden über die grundlose Naivität, die man der Figur von Emma Watson zuspricht. Ich verstehe nicht, warum gerade sie, UN Botschafterin, Frauen- und Umweltrechtlerin und als Studentin von englischer Literatur auf dieses Drehbuch eingelassen hat. Das Buch "The Circle" von Dave Eggers habe ich noch nicht gelesen - allerdings Orwells 1984 und die beiden Storys haben eindeutig starke Überschneidungen.  Ich habe mich eben erkundigt, ob das Buch genauso endet, so kreativlos ist das. 

Mich überkam schon während des Films die Vermutung, dass hier sehr viel Material auf dem Boden des Schnittraumes liegen geblieben ist. Oder haben sich ein paar RED SSDs in Rauch aufgelöst? Ständig dreht sich der Film in eine andere Richtung, lässt Entwicklungen der Handlung komplett liegen  usw.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: schaut euch den Film nicht an wenn ihr euch für das Thema interessiert, denn dann habt ihr euch bestimmt schon mehr Gedanken über Konsequenzen, Lösungen, digitale Dystopie oder Utopie gemacht, als der Film es tut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2018)

Shortwave 5/10


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2018)

Rambo 3: 7/10

Hat einen Sly Bonus von mir, ansonsten noch schlechter.


----------



## der-sack88 (6. Mai 2018)

Infinity War 8/10

Sicher nicht der schlechteste MCU-Film, aber auch nicht der beste. Das Ende ziehts mMn ziemlich runter.
Ansonsten haben sie es schon geschafft, so einen überladenen Film, was die Protagonisten, Schauplätze, Handlung usw. betrifft, gut rüberzubringen.


Zum Ende:



Spoiler



Wenn Loki, Heimdall und Gamorra sterben fühlt sich das wesentlich besser an, als dieses einfache "jetzt sind sie halt tot" der ganzen Helden am Schluss. Bin doch ziemlich erstaunt, wie das andere sehen. Das Ende hat bei mir kaum Emotionen ausgelöst, außer vielleicht ein bisschen bei Spider Man, und im Internet liest man überall, dass alle heulend aus den Kinos gerannt sind? Zumindest bei uns im Saal ging es wohl allen eher wie mir... eher Gleichgültigkeit statt Tränen, weil das Ende ziemlich schwach rüberkam.
Hab mir auch schon während des Films gedacht, dass alle, die durch die Steine getötet wurden, wieder zurückkommen. 



Spoiler



Was ja anscheinend den Comics entspräche, von denen ich aber wenig Ahnung hab.


 Insofern kann dieses emotionslose Ende natürlich Absicht sein. Würde es aber, zumindest bis Avengers 4, nicht besser machen.

Dr. Strange hat Thanos den Stein gegeben, weil er in die Zukunft gesehen hat und so weiß, dass Iron Man wichtiger werden wird, als dass man verhindert, dass Thanos den Stein bekommt. Fand das relativ offensichtlich, auch weil er bevor er in die Zukunft gesehen hat ja immer explizit davon gesprochen hat, dass er Iron Man und Spider Man im Zweifel sterben lässt.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2018)

The boy next door: 5/10

Echt schwach. Den konnte auch Jennifer Lopez nicht retten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2018)

Emoji Der Film


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2018)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Emoji Der Film



Wie war der Film?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie war der Film?



Ich fand ihn nicht so berauschend, aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich unterschiedlich.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Mai 2018)

Gerade *Swiss Army Man*
Anders ist alles was mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Mai 2018)

Dann guck zum Kontrast mal "Achtung, Fertig, Charlie"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2018)

Valerian – Die Stadt der tausend Planeten 
Cara Delevingne


----------



## JackTheHero (11. Mai 2018)

Red Sparrow
7.5/10


----------



## T'PAU (12. Mai 2018)

Pirates of the Caribbean - Salazars Rache *7/10*

Eigentlich ganz sehenswert. Besonders faszinierend find ich die Haar-Animation von Salazar, als wenn er unterwasser wäre!
Gut, dieses andere Schiffe verschlingende Geisterschiff Salazars ist dann wieder etwas übers Ziel hinaus geschossen.


----------



## Zybba (13. Mai 2018)

Free Fire
2/10
Sehr enttäuschend.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade *Swiss Army Man*


Hab ich auch vorgestern gesehen. 

8/10

Toller Sound, lustig, etwas viele Körpersäfte.
Ich fand ihn ziemlich genial.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2018)

Final Destination 3: 7/10

Leider war der Film im Fernsehen geschnitten. Obwohl der nach 22 Uhr kam.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2018)

Ferdinand - Geht STIERisch ab!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Mai 2018)

Batman Ninja (USA 2018)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bombe ohne Ende! Fetzt ungemein, die erfrischend andere Herangehensweise, welche nicht immer kompatibel zu den Sehgewohnheiten eines westlichen Publikums sein dürfte, verbuche ich als großen Pluspunkt! 
Rein von der Story her eher Stangenware, aber Japan im Mittelalter ist irgendwie immer faszinierend, und wird, im Rahmen des hier vorherrschenden Fantasysettings, gut eingebunden, mir gefielen die vielen apdatierten Details, gerade und auch an den Hauptfiguren. 

Wenn es dann mal fetzt, dann aber auch richtig - man muss es mit eigenen Augen gesehen haben, um es zu glauben. Halleluja! 
Die Pilze, die die Leutchen dort rauchen, müssen knallen wie nichts - dafür liebe ich die Asiaten, die trauen sich wenigstens was!

Was für ein geiler Scheiß! 

(DC- und Batmanverächter im Besonderen, und generell Comicverächter im Allgemeinen, können direkt weitergehen, die "Nur was von Marvel kommt, ist gut, ansonsten alles Müll" Fraktion ebenso).


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2018)

Die letzte Festung: 7/10

So schlecht wie den manche Kritiker machen finde ich den gar nicht. Da habe ich schlimmeres gesehen. Ok, und einen Bonuspunkt für Robert Redford und James Gandolfini (R.I.P.). Beides super Schauspieler.
Mark Ruffalo (Hulk) spielt auch mit.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Mai 2018)

Rampage 6/10

Wenn man nicht viel erwartet, ist er wirklich unterhaltsam.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Mai 2018)

Justice League.....

Mutterboxen.....Ernsthaft?
Was denkt sich DC eigentlich mit diesen Filmen? Dabei haben deren Helden doch viel Potenzial, insbesondere Batman (was man am Dark Knight bereits gesehen hat).


----------



## Magera (17. Mai 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Rampage 6/10
> 
> Wenn man nicht viel erwartet, ist er wirklich unterhaltsam.



Stimmt

6/10


----------



## Cleriker (17. Mai 2018)

Southpaw 7/10

Der war überraschend gut. Der Soundtrack ist stimmig, die Story okay, die Charaktere echt gut gespielt. Nur die Beziehung der Tochter zum Vater und deren Verhalten waren gewöhnungsbedürftig und kamen mMn etwas zu kurz.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Justice League.....
> 
> Mutterboxen.....Ernsthaft?
> Was denkt sich DC eigentlich mit diesen Filmen? Dabei haben deren Helden doch viel Potenzial, insbesondere Batman (was man am Dark Knight bereits gesehen hat).


Verstehe ich nicht ganz... was denn für "Mutterboxen"? 
Ich habe den Film selber noch nicht gesehen und bin etwas irritiert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2018)

The Commuter 5/10


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2018)

Detektiv Conan: Detektiv auf hoher See 9/10 Wirklich gzter Film und ich habe so viel übersehen bis ich Herausgefunden hatte wer der Täter ist. Zum Glück gibt es Goldene und Glänzende Visitenkarten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2018)

My Name is Nobody


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (21. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht ganz... was denn für "Mutterboxen"?



Das sind Dinger, die der Bösewicht sammelt, damit er alles vernichten kann.
Ich kann leider nicht sagen, ob diese Dinger nur ein Übersetzungsproblem sind, da ich den Film in Englisch ziemlich anstrengend fand. Hab dann auf Deutsch umgestellt.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. Mai 2018)

*Cargo* (USA 2017, derzeit auf Netflix) +++*EVENTUELLE SPOILER IM TEXT!*+++*YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!*+++




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Australien als Schauplatz einer  Pandemie passt ja schon landschaftlich  immer, ein echter Augenschmaus,  zudem durch die endlose Weite (nur die  Küstenregionen sind wirklich  dichter besiedelt) sofort beim Zuschauer  ein Gefühl der Verlorenheit  erzeugend.

 Ganz, ganz toll, was Martin Freeman hier als Vater mit Babytochter auf dem Rücken im Schlepptau zum Besten gibt.
  Der Wille zum Überleben, nicht nur aus dem unauslöschlich in uns   verankerten Selbsterhaltungstrieb, sondern auch und insbesondere der   Schutz der eigenen Nachkommen - egal wie hoffnungslos, egal wie sehr die   eigenen Kräfte auch schwinden, wird hier teils fühlbar dargestellt.
  [spoil]Spätestens bei der finalen Szene, als der Vater sich mit dem letzten   Rest seines menschlichen Daseins von seinem Baby verabschiedet[/spoiltext], war es   um mich geschehen - dieser kleine, liebevolle Moment ist einfach   UNFASSBAR zu Herzen gehend. 

  Völlig egal, was wir an materiellen Besitztümern haben, am Ende zählt   nur eines: Die Liebe, die wir geben und die Liebe, die uns widerfährt.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Mai 2018)

Wonderbra ääähh... _Wonder Woman_ *5/10* 

Sorry, aber was is'n das für 'ne Superheldin?
Soll das nun in Richtung Supergirl oder Capatain America oder oder... gehen? Man weiß es nicht.
Ich konnte mit dieser Amazone jedenfalls nicht viel anfangen! 
5/10 weil der Film durchaus seine Momente hat und nicht gänzlich versagt.
Imho einer der schwächsten Superhelden-Filme.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2018)

Ice Age 5: 6.5/10

Nicht mehr ganz so gut wie die Vorgänger.

Maze Runner: 8/10

Hat mir besser gefallen als der zweite Teil welcher heute Abend im TV kommt. Den dritten Teil will ich mir irgendwann auch noch angucken.


----------



## Master-Onion (25. Mai 2018)

Enter the Void  7/10

Detroit (2017) 7/10





Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Völlig egal, was wir an materiellen Besitztümern haben, am Ende zählt   nur eines: Die Liebe, die wir geben und die Liebe, die uns widerfährt.



Stimm ich nicht mehr zu


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2018)

Zurück in die Zukunft Teil 1


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Mai 2018)

Nur noch tausend Worte - 4/10 Standard durchschnitts Komödie mit einem altem, nicht mehr lustigen, Eddie Murphy. Man habe ich ihn früher geliebt..


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2018)

Tatort Münster: 9/10

Ist und bleibt der beste Tatort. Gefolgt von Köln und München.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2018)

Barry Seal: Only in America 4/10


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2018)

Inside Man: 8/10

Raffinierter Film mit guten Schauspielern.


----------



## ElenaFantasy (29. Mai 2018)

Fargo schaute, ein guter Thriller.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2018)

Sgt. Pepper live in der Pariser Philharmonie | ARTE Concert


----------



## Tilfred (31. Mai 2018)

Tomb Raider

Billigst runter gedreht. Und war das nicht einmal ein Sexsymbol? Heute nur noch was für Liebhaber mädchenhafter Knaben!

Keine Titten, keine Empfehlung!


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juni 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Tomb Raider
> 
> Billigst runter gedreht. Und war das nicht einmal ein Sexsymbol? Heute nur noch was für Liebhaber mädchenhafter Knaben!
> 
> Keine Titten, keine Empfehlung!



Meinst du den Teil mit Alicia Vykander?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juni 2018)

Davon kannst du wohl ausgehen.


----------



## JackTheHero (1. Juni 2018)

Tomb Raider gestern geschaut. Sehr geil gemacht und hat richtig an das Spiel erinnert. 8/10

Und Alicia Vikander ist sexy.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Juni 2018)

Jack, das liegt nunmal im Auge des Betrachters, da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.
Die 150% aus den alten Games sind es eben nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2018)

Enemy Mine – Geliebter Feind


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2018)

Den könnte ich mir auch mal wieder angucken. Der Film ist echt ein Klassiker!


----------



## Illuminatus17 (1. Juni 2018)

Star Wars A Solo Story. 
Solide. Besser als Teil 7 und 8.


----------



## RtZk (1. Juni 2018)

Illuminatus17 schrieb:


> Star Wars A Solo Story.
> Solide. Besser als Teil 7 und 8.



Was aber nun wirklich keine Kunst ist.

Bei mir war es auch Star Wars Solo, war ganz gut, fand es aber schlechter als Rouge One, da es mehr oder weniger einer Serie als einem wirklichen Film geähnelt hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juni 2018)

Das fünfte Element 10/10 Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme mit der jungen Mila Jovovich und Bruce Willis, müssten beide damals so 20-30 JAhre alt gewesen sein.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das fünfte Element 10/10 Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme mit der jungen Mila Jovovich und Bruce Willis, müssten beide damals so 20-30 JAhre alt gewesen sein.


Und wie findest du "Valerian"?  Ich war davon etwas enttäuscht. Die Optik und Ideen fand ich gut. Aber die Hauptdarsteller haben mich beide irgendwie kalt gelassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und wie findest du "Valerian"?  Ich war davon etwas enttäuscht. Die Optik und Ideen fand ich gut. Aber die Hauptdarsteller haben mich beide irgendwie kalt gelassen.



Valerian kenne ich nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Juni 2018)

Solo - A Star Wars Story

Habe mich sehr gut unterhalten gefühlt, die kritische Auseinandersetzung werde ich nach ein paar gelesenen Reviews aus der Fanszene beginnen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (2. Juni 2018)

The Descent

MMn der beste Horrorstreifen überhaupt. Diese Atmosphäre...


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Valerian kenne ich nicht.


Ist auch von den selben Regisseur der das 5. ELement gemacht hat. Luc Besson.
Deswegen bin ich da drauf gekommen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2018)

Chronicle – Wozu bist Du fähig?  4/10


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

Alien: Covenant - 7/10

Kann man sich angucken... 



Spoiler



aber die schon in Prometheus aufgeworfenen Fragen werden leider immer noch nicht zufriedenstellend beantwortet.
Ich hätte gerne mehr über die Schöpfer und ihre Beweggründe erfahren.



Und das mit David/Walter war  irgendwie vorhersehbar. Aber sehr gut gespielt von Michael Fassbender!


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2018)

Na ja, Der Androide hat einen Gotteskomplex entwickelt und dreht daher am Teller.
Was ich aber trotzdem bescheuert finde, da das immer noch ein programmierter Roboter ist.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Der Androide hat einen Gotteskomplex entwickelt und dreht daher am Teller.


Beantwortet aber nicht die Frage warum die Schöpfer die Menschen erschaffen haben.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Beantwortet aber nicht die Frage warum die Schöpfer die Menschen erschaffen haben.



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


In Prometheus ging es doch darum die Schöpfer zu finden und herauszfinden warum sie die Menschen erschaffen haben. Dann hat sich herausgestellt das sie mit den Menschen irgendwie nichts zu tun haben wollten. Haben alle angegriffen Weyland getötet und David den Kopf abgerissen. Außerdem Biowaffen hergestellt (und wollte damit zu Erde fliegen).
Das wurde ja nicht aufgelöst warum die sich so verhalten haben. Oder habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2018)

Du meinst die Szene am Anfang, wo sich einer in Wasser aufgelöst hat?
Die Szene ist aus meiner Sicht totaler Mumpitz.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

Nein nicht nur die Szene. Die Handlung des ganzes Film und auch die der Fortsetzung. Es geht ja nicht nur um die Schöpfung der Aliens, der Androiden sondern auch der Menschen.


----------



## tdi-fan (2. Juni 2018)

Du meinst, es wurde nicht aufgelöst, warum die Schöpfer zur Erde wollten um die Menschheit zu töten? Ich dachte, dass die Menschheit sterben sollte aufgrund dessen, dass sie sich gegenseitig bekriegen, ihren Planeten zerstören etc. Zumindest hab ich mir das so zurecht gedacht.
---

Momentan 80er/90er Jahre Schiene, und hab mir Harry & Sally angesehen, danach Salvador, letzteren fand ich richtig gut.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Du meinst, es wurde nicht aufgelöst, warum die Schöpfer zur Erde wollten um die Menschheit zu töten?


Ja genau! Warum sie die Menschen erst erschaffen haben und dann vernichten wollten.



> Ich dachte, dass die Menschheit sterben sollte aufgrund dessen, dass sie sich gegenseitig bekriegen, ihren Planeten zerstören etc. Zumindest hab ich mir das so zurecht gedacht.


Ok, aber dazu gab es keinen Hinweis in den Filmen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nein nicht nur die Szene. Die Handlung des ganzes Film und auch die der Fortsetzung. Es geht ja nicht nur um die Schöpfung der Aliens, der Androiden sondern auch der Menschen.



Jetzt geht es mit dir durch. 
Schöpfer? Echt jetzt? Ich finde sowas immer albern.


----------



## mPe (3. Juni 2018)

Letzter Film dürfte Cargo gewesen sein auf Netflix. Fand ihn solala. Würde ihm 2,5 von 5 Sternen geben.


----------



## tdi-fan (3. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es mit dir durch.
> Schöpfer? Echt jetzt? Ich finde sowas immer albern.



Ist doch mal was anderes und vor allem interessantes, sonst in Filmen üblich, hat die Schöpfung des Menschen und jedes einzelnen Lebewesens einen religösen Hintergrund.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2018)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Ist doch mal was anderes und vor allem interessantes, sonst in Filmen üblich, hat die Schöpfung des Menschen und jedes einzelnen Lebewesens einen religösen Hintergrund.



Aber wieso muss es irgendein Schöpfer sein?


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2018)

Weil Ridley Scott das wollte und viele Menschen an sowas glauben. Dieses mal war es eben kein Gott-Schöpfer in dem Sinne sondern eine andere höher entwickelte Spezies. Und die Menschen und die Androiden...


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2018)

Ja, genau und aus einem Primaten entstanden dann alle Lebewesen.
Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## JackTheHero (3. Juni 2018)

A Serbian Film 6/10

Hat mir gefallen. Ich mag mal die Abwechslung zum langweiligen und prüden Hollywoodkino.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ddwrbcMmzlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tdi-fan (3. Juni 2018)

Es ist halt Science Fiction, und es muss nicht immer alles total realistisch sein. Wichtig ist die eigene Vorstellungskraft, sich eine Alternative zu denken. Phantasie ist wichtig u.a. für Kunst, und Filme sind nun mal auch Kunst. 
Wird ja auch in Ziemlich beste Freunde ganz kurz erklärt, als Philippe seinem Freund Driss erklärt, was er bei der Betrachtung eines Gemäldes empfindet.

Evtl. hätte man in Alien: Covenant auch mehr auf die allgemeine Story und ein klein wenig auf die Schöpfer eingehen können, anstatt auf Fassbinder zu basieren, welcher wohl als  finanzielles Zugpferd diente.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2018)

Jurassic Park: Vergessene Welt - 8/10

Muß mir noch die alte Trilogie auf Bluray holen. Jurassic World habe ich schon. Teil 2 kommt jetzt bald im Kino.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2018)

The Cured - Infiziert. Geheilt. Verstoßen. 7/10


----------



## deady1000 (3. Juni 2018)

Mache derzeit wieder mal einen Star Wars Marathon nachdem ich letzte Woche im neuen "Solo" war.
Der Film war eher okay, aber er passt natürlich gut in die Reihe und hat auch sehr viele Anspielungen auf die alten Filme. 

*
Letzte Woche:*
Solo: A Star Wars Story

*Letzte Tage:*
Star Wars: Episode I – Die dunkle Bedrohung
Star Wars: Episode II – Angriff der Klonkrieger
Star Wars: Episode III – Die Rache der Sith

*Heute:*
Rogue One: A Star Wars Story

*Es folgen:*
Star Wars: Episode IV – Eine neue Hoffnung
Star Wars: Episode V – Das Imperium schlägt zurück
Star Wars: Episode VI – Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter

Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht
Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi

Hier mal ein bisschen Gänsehaut:
(Köpfhörer aufsetzen und schön laut stellen)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1SgeNFn_ycE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tdi-fan (8. Juni 2018)

SIX -Serie auf Amazon-Prime,  bin dann auch bei Staffel 2 angekommen.

4 bis 6 von 10 

Ganz gut gemachte Serie, mich stört nur erheblich dieser Gruppenführer des Seal-Teams ab der 2. Staffel, total steif als Schauspieler, und die Ehefrauen der Seals, sehen alle aus wie Instagram-Models, und dann die perfekten Kids dazu, typisch Ami-Werbeplakat^^

Und das Verhalten der Soldaten zueinander sowie untereinander ist jedesmal unterschiedlich, was jetzt nicht stimmungsabhängig gemeint ist, sondern eher bekommt der Regisseur sowie der Drehbuchschreiber keine gleichbleibende oder zumindest sich entwickelnde Kameradschaft bis hin zur Freundschaft hin, die Charaktere sind auch nicht wirklich ausgearbeitet.  Man bekommt manchmal den Eindruck, in manchen Szenen kennen die sich untereinander schon ewig, in anderen sind sie sich fremd etc, jedenfalls kommt mir das als Zuschauer so wechselhaft vor.

Ich finde es gut, wenn sich eine Serie entwickelt, Breaking Bad ist ein gutes Beispiel für hervorragende Charakterentwicklung. Nur bei SIX ist das leider nicht der Fall.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juni 2018)

Blade Runner 2049.
8,0 von 10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2018)

The Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juni 2018)

The son of no one 6,5/10 
Ich war mir die ganze Zeit nicht sicher ob der Film mich so nervt, oder so gut ist, dass ich mich deswegen beklemmt fühle. Der Ton war gut, die Bilder dazu sehr stimmig. Am Ende fühlte ich mich irgendwie gebrainfucked. Auf ein happy end wartet man bei dem Film vergebens.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Juni 2018)

Avengers: Infinity War. Wurde richtig gut unterhalten. Würde 9/10 geben. Hatte lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß im Kino!


----------



## clown44 (10. Juni 2018)

Solo: A Star Wars Story 8,5/10


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2018)

Die Hard 5: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2018)

Spider Man Homecoming 5/10


----------



## usernamepleasehere (12. Juni 2018)

Creed

Hat mich ziemlich umgehauen! Ich schaue generell gerne Filme mit Stallone und dieser hier war keine Ausnahme. Der Film ist sehr gut gelungen, super Besetzung, gute Story (wenn auch vorhersehbar) und eine sehr mitreißende Stimmung.

Von mir eine 9,5/10


----------



## Camari (12. Juni 2018)

deepwater horizon 9/10

fand den Film sehr gut!


----------



## beren2707 (12. Juni 2018)

Nerve - 7/10

Interessantes Setting, nicht zu sehr Schema F. Wirklich unterhaltsam, wenn einem die grundsätzliche Idee dahinter zusagt. Die Medien- & Gesellschaftskritik hätte mMn noch deutlicher ausfallen können.


----------



## Imperat0r (12. Juni 2018)

Zum Teufel mit den Kohlen 10/10

Ein Film von 1985, aber einfach nur Lustig und sehr gut gemacht. 
Perfekter Film auf der Couch mit Kumpels, Bierchen und Chips


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2018)

Onkel Paul, die große Pflaume


----------



## orca113 (13. Juni 2018)

American Fighter (Ninja) 2 - Der Auftrag

10/10 Kult!!!!!


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2018)

Jurassic World 2: 7/10

Leider etwas schwächer als der erste Teil. Aber kann man sich als Dinofan angucken.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2018)

Detektiv Conan - Der dunkelste Albtraum 10/10 Einer der besten Filme der Reihe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2018)

King Arthur: Legend of the Sword


----------



## Amon (23. Juni 2018)

Den hab ich mir letztens auch angesehen, war gar nicht mal schlecht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freeak (23. Juni 2018)

War heute im Kino zu Jurassic World:  Das gefallene Königreich.

Genialer Streifen , welcher wieder mit absolut genialen paralellen zum Ersten Jurassic Park hat und so Brücken Schlägt. Kann ich nur Empfehlen.

Von mir gibt es 10/10. Einfach nur Genial.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (24. Juni 2018)

Beirut 

auf Netflix. War in Ordnung, hat mich aber nicht wirklich umgehauen. 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2018)

Special Forces 2011 5/10


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (25. Juni 2018)

Kabhi Alvida Naa Kehna 9,5/10


----------



## deady1000 (26. Juni 2018)

The Imitation Game (Originalton) - 8/10

Ein sehr guter Film mit herausragenden Schauspielern.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Juni 2018)

Dunkirk *5/10*

Irgendwie fehlte etwas, keine Ahnung. Hat mich (bis auf wenige Sequenzen) überhaupt nicht berührt. 
Handlungsfäden die ins nichts führen, keine tiefergehende Einführung der Charactere... irgendwie komisch der Film.
Kein Vergleich mit z.B. "Der Soldat James Ryan".



Spoiler



Und die segelflugtechnischen Eigenschaften einer Spitfire dürften wohl *seehr* übertrieben worden sein!
Dass er dabei auch noch 'nen deutschen Flieger vom Himmel holt und sicher auf dem Strand landet...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2018)

Mike & Dave Need Wedding Dates


----------



## tdi-fan (29. Juni 2018)

*Call Me by Your Name  

*9,5/10


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

Birth of the Dragon: 4/10

Eine schwaches Bruce Lee Biopic. Da hat es irgendwie an allen gefehlt.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Juni 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die gefürchteten Zwei* (Il Mercenario) (Italien 1968) 8/10

Heute möchte ich euch mal diesen absoluten Italowestern Klassiker vorstellen, welcher leider, so mein Eindruck, immer ein wenig unter dem Radar der bekanntesten Epigonen des glorreichen Subgenres daher kommt.

Kurze Inhaltsangabe: 1910: Der Minenarbeiter Paco (Tony Musante) und seine Kumpel rebellieren gegen den skrupellosen Grubenbesitzer García (Eduardo Fajardo). Ihnen schließt sich der polnische Söldner Kowalski (Franco Nero) an. Allerdings nicht aus Solidarität, sondern aus reiner Geldgier.

Dies muss reichen, denn was Regisseur Sergio Corbucci (Original Django, ebenfalls mit Franco Nero, und Leichen pflastern seinen Weg) hier mit seinen phänomenal gut aufgelegten Stars Franco Nero und Tony Musante auf den Zuschauer loslässt, ist einfach nur erlesen. Wie zu der Zeit üblich, wird natürlich der eine oder andere, mitunter zynische, Kommentar bzgl. des ewigen Kampfes zwischen Herrschern und Beherrschten zum Besten gegeben - wo im Grunde genommen doch jedem der eigene Hintern am nächsten ist - nicht unbedingt der Kopf. 

Was den Film für mich nach ganz oben katapultiert, sind ganz klar ein dermaßen schweinecool aufspielender Franco Nero, der die Ruhe wie kein zweiter weg hat. Stets den anderen einen Schritt voraus, ist es einfach nur eine Pracht, ihm dabei zuzuschauen, wie er das Beste für sich heraus holt und dabei alle anderen, mal mehr, mal weniger, gegeneinander ausspielt (in Zukunft zünde ich mir ein Streichholz auch an allen möglichen Stellen an, bevorzugt im Gesicht eines Trottels ).

Kongenial unterstützt wird er dabei von Tony Musante, der mich hier frappierend an Tomas Milian erinnert. Nicht der Hellste, aber schlau genug zu erkennen, wann man die Kartoffeln ernten sollte...
Bevor ich es vergesse: Jack Palance als schmieriges Stück ******* mit Minipli Friese. Ein Anblick für die Götter.

In diesem Sinne: Von Illusionen kann man sich nichts kaufen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2018)

Kein Film aber eine Doku-Reihe welche ich öfter am späten Samstag Abend  noch gucke:

"Medical Detectives" -  8/10

Immer sehr interessant wie die Mordfälle dort aufgeklärt werden. Wie die Ermittler und Forensiker  vorgehen. Und welche Details letztendlich den Täter überführen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (1. Juli 2018)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sartana... noch warm und schon Sand drauf!* (Italien 1970) 8/10

Heute wieder ein weiterer Klassiker des Italowestern, nämlich Sartana, eine Art Gentleman James Bond 007 Gunslinger im wilden Westen. Gianni Garko spielt ihn einer Mischung aus James Bond, Django und Sabata einfach nur formidabel.

Man kennt dies ja, ein mysteriöser Fremder taucht am Horizont auf, erledigt erstmal mit flinker Hand ein paar Schmierlappen und danach nimmt die Geschichte ihren Lauf. Und hier ist es nichtmal so sehr die Geschichte um einen korrupten Bankmagnaten plus einem gekauften Sheriff, welche einer jungen Maid ein vermeintlich wertloses Grundstück abluchsen wollen, der Grund, warum man dran bleibt, sondern, wie sollte es auch anders sein, unser stets in elegantem Schwarz gekleideter Sartana.

Einfach nur GÖTTLICH der Typ. Stets die Ruhe weg, alles mit einem stechenden Blick fixierend und dabei sich jeden noch so schlau vorkommenden gewieft über Bande ausspielend.

Sartanas besonderes Lieblingsutensil sind seine Spezialspielkarten, die er zu jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit gezielt durch die Lüfte fliegen lassen kann, und welche dann auch stets ihr Ziel finden. Auch eine Möglichkeit, entweder ein Schäferstündchen in die Wege zu leiten, oder aber eine gefährliche Situation zu entschärfen.
Natürlich werden auf dem Weg bis zum Schlussbild noch gekonnt alle Partien nicht nur aus- sondern auch gegeneinander ausgespielt, und Sartana dabei zuzusehen, bockt halt ohne Ende, denn die Inszenierung sitzt.

In diesem Sinne: It takes two to tango...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2018)

Begabt - Die Gleichung eines Lebens 7/10


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2018)

Mandela - Der lange Weg zur Freiheit 8/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2018)

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri 5/10


----------



## orca113 (3. Juli 2018)

Numbers Station

6/10 John Cusack war ganz gut und auch die andere Hauptdarstellerin. Hatte durchaus spannende Momente aber insgesamt zu lau.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2018)

Luke Cage Staffel 1


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Juli 2018)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Bodyguard* (HK 2016) 7-8/10

Aktuell auf Netflix, läuft im kantonesischen Original mit Dt. UT einer  der neueren Filme mit der absoluten Legende Sammo Hung. Dies hier wird  keine Review im üblichen Sinne.

Kurzer Anriss: Der agilste Dicke aller Zeiten brilliert hier in einem  Alterswerk im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes... Einst jahrzehntelang in  Diensten der Sicherheitsbehörden, vollbringt er nun seinen Lebensabend  als Pensionär mit ersten Demenzerscheinungen. Alleinstehend. Durch eine  tragische Laune des Schicksals verlor er seine Enkelin und seine Tochter  brach daraufhin den Kontakt vollständig ab.
So sieht man nun also diesem älteren Herren zu, wie er seinen  Tagesablauf zu managen versucht, aber gleichzeitig sieht man, da ist  eigentlich nur eine leere Hülle. Man ist nicht mehr gefragt. Persönlich  glaube ich, dies geht vielen unserer alten Mitmenschen so.
Aufheiterung erfährt er, wenn die kleine, schulpflichtige Tochter eines  Nachbarn sich bei ihm versteckt, weil ihr, sagen wir mal mindestens  halbkrimineller, Vater immer wieder aufgrund seiner Spielschulden mit dem  ganz oben stehenden Abschaum aneinandergerät... Und dann wäre da noch  die nervige, ältere Nachbarin, die ein Auge auf ihn geworfen hat.  (Köstlich, wenn er sie subtil abzuwimmeln versucht, hat ein wenig was  von Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino).

So, kleiner Sprung jetzt: Jedenfalls blüht Sammo auf, wenn dieses  kleine, vorlaute und auch pfiffige Mädchen bei ihm ist. Banale,  gemeinsame Aktivitäten wie Angeln und Eis essen, sie sorgen dafür, sich  nicht ausgeschlossen zu fühlen.
Als eines Tages der Vater des kleinen Mädchens zu weit geht und dies  bitter büßen muss, reaktiviert der Alte nochmals sein ganzes Können...

So - und was Sammo dann hier in wohldosierten, und dabei aber dennoch  PERFEKT choreographierten Fights mit Minimum 30 Jahre jüngeren  Kellerasseln auf die Bretter gestellt hat, lässt einen Lifetime  Aficionado nur noch mit der Zunge schnalzen. Da sitzt jeder Griff und  Hebel, und jede schmerzverzerrte Visage entlockt ein zufriedenes  Grinsen.

Szenenfoto: Sammo Hung, Karl Maka, Dean Shek und Tsui Hark.
Ja, meine Heroen sind alt geworden. Aber alt sein, bedeutet nicht, auf  den Müllhaufen zu gehören. Das Leben endet erst, wenn der über uns die  Lichter ausknipst.

In diesem Sinne: Sammo forever. Forever Sammo.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Numbers Station
> 
> 6/10 John Cusack war ganz gut und auch die andere Hauptdarstellerin.


Du meinst Silk Spectre?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2018)

Sendero 7/10


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2018)

Königreich der Himmel: 8/10

Blood Father: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2018)

Killing Hasselhoff


----------



## orca113 (9. Juli 2018)

Insomnia Schlaflos 7/10

Hat mir super gefallen. Al Pacino, Robin Williams, Hilary Swank... klasse Film, mit super Besetzung.  Kannte ihn nicht und mir hat der super gefallen. Man hätte storymäßig aber mehr rausholen können.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du meinst Silk Spectre?



Malin Akerman – Wikipedia

die meine ich.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Malin Akerman – Wikipedia
> 
> die meine ich.


Ja, sag' ich doch, Silk Spectre.
Das is' die aus _Watchmen_.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juli 2018)

Overdrive (ich hoffe der hieß so) 8/10

Die Story war ok, die Autos waren erste Sahne, schön oldschool,
nur die beiden Backstreetboys als "Gangster" kamen leicht unglaubwürdig rüber.
Dafür war Ana de Armas dabei. *sabber.


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. Juli 2018)

Nach langer zeit mal wieder n Film geschaut und sofort n Griff ins Klo. Ich mag ja Trashkino sehr aber es gibt immer wieder so Perlen die einfach ******** sind.

Charlies Farm 1/10


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2018)

Game Night.
Der war echt gut.


----------



## Kusanar (10. Juli 2018)

"Ein Mann namens Ove"

Spitzenfilm, wenn auch sehr dramatisch und teilweise überzeichnet. Trotzdem 10/10.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Im Westen nichts Neues* (USA 1930) 10/10

Um es ganz ehrlich zu sagen: Wenn ich nur einen Film nennen dürfte, welcher den bleibendsten Eindruck hinterlassen hat, seitdem ich Filme schaue, dann wohl ganz klar für mich "Im Westen nichts Neues".
Ja, der Film ist hochbetagte 88 Jahre alt, und trotzdem bleibt er zeitlos. Ja, auch danach gab es noch mehr als genügend hervorragende Antikriegsfilme, aber dieser hier ist von solch einer inszenatorischen Wucht und Authenzität, man sollte es einmal im Leben selbst gesehen haben.
Es war nur drei Jahre, bevor ein gewisser Adolf Hitler und seine NSDAP an die Spitze des Deutschen Reiches gewählt wurden (und natürlich wurde der Film von über 2h auf brutale 90 Min. heruntergekürzt, denn Zweifel am Krieg und Pazifismus sind noch jedem Regime ein Dorn im Auge) - und, schon fast prophetisch, zeigt der Film den kommenden Abgrund auf.
Junge Männer, eigentlich noch Kinder, kaum der mütterlichen Brust entwöhnt, welche aufgepeitscht durch kriegsvernarrte Ältere und andere Respektspersonen in den 1. WK ziehen - und dem Irrtum erliegen, in ein paar Wochen ist der ganze Spuk vorbei. Oh, wie sie sich doch schmerzhaft irren sollten, denn der Horror sollte geschlagene vier Jahre dauern, aber dies ist eine andere Geschichte.
So erleben wir also den jungen, idealistischen Paul Bäumer, frisch mitsamt den anderen Gymnasiasten den schulischen Abschluss in der Tasche, wie sie alle in den Krieg geworfen werden. 
Ja, buchstäblich - und schnell weicht die anfängliche Fröhlichkeit der harten Realität.

Ich weiß, viele werden diesen relativ langen Text nicht lesen, aber dennoch: Alle wir, die wir nie einen Krieg miterleben mussten, alle wir, die wir Krieg nur aus den Erzählungen unserer Altvorderen kennen: Wir sollten uns dankbar schätzen, denn egal wie viele Filme, Dokumentationen und Bücher wir dazu gesehen und gelesen haben mögen - die Realität war noch viel grausamer.
Um nochmals auf den Film zurück zu kommen: Die Frauen früher, ich weiß nicht was es ist, aber sie hatten irgendwie so eine Ausstrahlung, die man heute nicht mehr antrifft. Ganz zauberhaft.
Superb gecastete Typen mit echten Kanten und Macken, die die Soldaten verdammt authentisch spielen (kein Wunder, der 1. WK war ja erst 12 Jahre her, da ändert sich innerhalb einer Generation so schnell das ganze Auftreten nicht).
Die Väter des Grundgesetzes, selbst tief unter dem Schock und Leid des zusammengebrochenen NS-Regimes stehend, wussten, warum "Nie wieder Krieg" ihr gemeinsames Leitbild über Parteigrenzen hinweg sein sollte - etwas, was über 70 Jahre nach Kriegsende bei immer mehr Sockenpuppen der aktuellen "Politelite" scheinbar nicht mehr zählt, da lästig und im Wege stehend.
Seht euch dieses Ausnahmewerk an - und folgt niemals blindlings eurer Regierung, weil sie es so will. Denn selbst sind sie nur feige und erbärmlich.

Nachtrag in eigener Sache: Ich war noch klein, vielleicht so 5, 6 oder 7, als mir zum ersten Mal gewahr wurde, wie mein nunmehr schon vor über 20 Jahren verstorbener Opa (ein Berg von einem Vierschröter) nachts aufwachte und schrie, als ob er den Leibhaftigen gesehen hätte.
Erst später erfuhr (und verstand) ich: Es waren Narben aus dem Krieg. Narben auf der Seele.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2018)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Faulkner, auch wenn das jetzt Offtopic ist:

Hut ab vor diesem Posting[emoji106]


----------



## muerte92 (15. Juli 2018)

Mal wieder The Hobbit - An unexpected Journey

Ist mittlerweile für mich ein Klassiker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2018)

Bitter Enemies 5/10


----------



## Kusanar (16. Juli 2018)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> *Im Westen nichts Neues* (USA 1930) 10/10



Top Film, auch wenn ich diese Umsetzung noch nicht kenne. Hab mir bisher nur den hier angeschaut:

Im Westen nichts Neues (1979) – Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2018)

Das Schwergewicht: 7/10

Habe schon witzigere Filme mit Kevin James gesehen.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juli 2018)

Hab letztens mit der Gudsten “Die Brücken am Fluß“ gesehn. Wer Clint Eastwood so nicht kennt wird überrascht sein.

Ich war es auch, sogar angenehm...

Gruß


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juli 2018)

Wahrheit oder Pflicht gestern Abend.

4/10


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Juli 2018)

Face, hast du Gran Torino schon gesehen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2018)

Tollkühne Flieger


----------



## orca113 (18. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Schwergewicht: 7/10
> 
> Habe schon witzigere Filme mit Kevin James gesehen.



Finde Kevin James beschissen.

Obwohl seine Serie da ganz lustig ist.

Gran Torino 8/10


----------



## usernamepleasehere (18. Juli 2018)

Stephen King's Big Driver 9/10

fand den einfach gut, da hat einfach so gut wie alles gestimmt. Auch wenn die Story etwas vorhersehbar ist^^


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2018)

The Forbidden Kingdom: 7/10

Nette Zusammenarbeit zwischen Jackie Chan und Jet Li.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2018)

Godzilla - Final Wars

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2018)

Sicario 2 Teil 6/10


----------



## orca113 (22. Juli 2018)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Sicario 2 Teil 6/10



Nicht so gut? War der erste besser? 

Aliens die Rückkehr 11/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sicario* (USA 2015) 8/10

Was für ein Brett. Punkt.
Die Kamera. Der Soundtrack. Diese Spannung.

Ich erlebe dies heutzutage nicht mehr so oft, wie ein Film sich und seine Zuschauer ernst nimmt, und sie als Erwachsene behandelt. Dieser hier zelebriert es geradewegs.
Nein, dies ist kein Film für die "Wenn nicht pausenlos was in die Luft fliegt und ein One-liner folgt, dann isses für'n Arsch" Fraktion, denn eigentlich ist es eine Reise in menschliche Abgründe, denke ich mir.
Es ist ein Wahnsinn, was die superben Schauspieler hier abliefern, man kann seinen Blick nicht vom Bildschirm abwenden.
Mir gefällt es, wie wie wir als Zuschauer immer nur genau soviel erfahren wie Emily Blunt als Rookie, welche kongenial von Josh Brolin als unkonventionellen Einsatzleiter flankiert wird. Mal denkt man, man weiß was Sache ist - und dann im nächsten Moment wiederum doch nicht.

Doch der für mich alles überragende Eckpfeiler unter all den illustren Gestalten ist Benicio del Toro. Allein schon seine naturgegebene Physis mit diesen Schlupflidern, die ihn gleichzeitig abgeklärt, undurchdringbar und in letzter Konsequenz unberechenbar wirken lassen. Dazu seine in der Originalsynchronisation sonore Sprechweise. Jeder seiner Auftritte ist GÖTTLICH.
Und je mehr man über seine Hintergründe erfährt, warum er so handelt, wie er es nun mal tut, umso mehr ist man auf seiner Seite. Vollauf.

In diesem Sinne: It wasn't personal! It was for me!


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juli 2018)

Pacific Rim 2: Uprising - 6/10


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2018)

Elysium: 8/10

Super Film. Habe ich jetzt schon 3 mal gesehen und auch auf Bluray.
Ich bin sowieso Fan von Neill Blomkamp. Schade das er Alien 5 nicht machen durfte. Die Konzeptzeichnungen von ihm sahen schon vielversprechend aus.


----------



## clown44 (23. Juli 2018)

Expendables 2 9/10


----------



## Kusanar (23. Juli 2018)

Guardians of the Galaxy 7/10

+
Recht witzig gemacht, Actionreich und für einen entspannten Kinoabend, wo man einfach nur mal die Seele baumeln lassen und bloss nicht zu viel nachdenken möchte, einfach Spitze.

-
Ziemlich Amerikanisch, teilweise furchtbar unlogisch. Der Bösewicht kommt mir vor wie einer von diesen James-Bond-Gegenspielern - Lieber erstmal lange um den heißen Brei rumlabern und sich selbst inszenieren, anstatt (wie die anderen Nekros in der Szene mit dem blauen Anführer) mit einem kleineren Schiff nach unten düsen und den Planeten gleich platt machen. Und das ist nur einer von vielen Logikfehlern. Ich reagier da immer etwas allergisch auf sowas  daher leider nur 7 von 10 grünen Schönheiten (kommt die Dame vom Orion?).


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ziemlich Amerikanisch, teilweise furchtbar unlogisch. Der Bösewicht kommt mir vor wie einer von diesen James-Bond-Gegenspielern - Lieber erstmal lange um den heißen Brei rumlabern und sich selbst inszenieren, anstatt (wie die anderen Nekros in der Szene mit dem blauen Anführer) mit einem kleineren Schiff nach unten düsen und den Planeten gleich platt machen. Und das ist nur einer von vielen Logikfehlern. Ich reagier da immer etwas allergisch auf sowas  daher leider nur 7 von 10 grünen Schönheiten (kommt die Dame vom Orion?).


Ich glaube bei Comicverfilmungen sollte man nicht allzu logisch herangehen. Das ist kein Hardcore-Scifi.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nicht so gut? War der erste besser?



Ja den 1 Teil fand ich viel besser.

EDIT : Thor Tag der Entscheidung


----------



## Kusanar (23. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Comicverfilmungen sollte man nicht allzu logisch herangehen. Das ist kein Hardcore-Scifi.



Naja, so James-Bond-Gegner-Gehabe hat jetzt nicht unbedingt was mit Comicverfilmungen zu tun. Deadpool z.B. ist mir da eher angenehm in Erinnerung


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2018)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Naja, so James-Bond-Gegner-Gehabe hat jetzt nicht unbedingt was mit Comicverfilmungen zu tun.


Der Film parodiert auch diverse Genres. Sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen. Ich finde ihn genial. Besonders das bunte, der Humor und den Oldschool Soundtrack.
Den zweiten Teil finde ich sogar noch einen Tick besser. 



> Deadpool z.B. ist mir da eher angenehm in Erinnerung


Der ist auch ganz witzig.

Habe beide Filme in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juli 2018)

Thor: Tag der Entscheidung  *7/10*

Ganz unterhaltsam, aber streckenweise übertrieben albern.


----------



## facehugger (23. Juli 2018)

Gestern “durfte“ ich mit dem Frauchen “Wie ein einziger Tag“ anschaun. Ein zuckersüßer Schmalzfilm um Liebe und Demenz mit Ryan Gosling. Ich kannte den Typen bislang nur aus “Skinhead Inside“ (ebenfall sehr sehenswert) und “Drive“...

Kurz und schmerzlos: die Mutti hat geweint, ich durfte trösten, dann war schmusen angesagt und... der Abend hat sich doch noch für mich gelohnt

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Gestern “durfte“ ich mit dem Frauchen “Wie ein einziger Tag“ anschaun. Ein zuckersüßer Schmalzfilm um Liebe und Demenz mit Ryan Gosling. Ich kannte den Typen bislang nur aus “Skinhead Inside“ (ebenfall sehr sehenswert) und “Drive“...
> 
> Kurz und schmerzlos: die Mutti hat geweint, ich durfte trösten, dann war schmusen angesagt und... der Abend hat sich doch noch für mich gelohnt
> 
> Gruß


Den Film haben wir auch auf Bluray.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Juli 2018)

Ich nur auf DVD, reicht aber auch, geht ja um die Story.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2018)

Halloween Die Nacht des Grauens


----------



## Desrupt0r (24. Juli 2018)

The First Purge 3/10

Absolut behinderte Grütze.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2018)

Selfless: 8/10

Zuvor hatte ich noch nie von dem Film gehört. Lief gestern im ZDF. Fand ich überraschend gut.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2018)

Der mit Ben Kingsley?
Ich dachte der wäre ziemlicher Müll?


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der mit Ben Kingsley?
> Ich dachte der wäre ziemlicher Müll?


Geschmackssache. Ich fand ihn gut. Kumpel auch.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juli 2018)

Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, sprach der Igel und biss in die Seife.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2018)

Ich habe nur von noch niemandem gehört, der den irgendwo gut fand.

Laut Zuschauerkonsens und den allermeisten Kritikermeinungen soll der Mist sein, deswegen habe ich mir den gar nicht erst angetan. 
Bei sowas überlege ich mir halt immer dreimal, ob ich dafür Geld ausgeben und mir eine eigene Meinung bilden soll.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juli 2018)

Two, bei den öffentlichen rechtlichen sollte das nicht extra kosten


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2018)

Also im Fernsehen gucke ich mir keine Filme (mehr) an, keinen Bock auf laufzeitbedingte Schnitte und Werbeunterbrechungen.
Außerdem habe ich in meiner Studentenbude sowieso keinen Fernseher. Oder kann man sich das bei denen in der Mediathek angucken?


----------



## Dustin91 (24. Juli 2018)

Öffentlich-rechtliche Sender haben keine Werbung innerhalb der Filme und in HD sind sie sogar auch 
Aber in der Mediathek gibts die natürlich nicht, liegt an den Copyrights. Nur Eigenproduktionen gibts in der Mediathek.


----------



## Kusanar (25. Juli 2018)

Lone Ranger 9/10

Herrlich. War mir schon ziemlich sicher, dass hier kein klassischer Western auf mich zukommt. Aber mit sowas ulkigem hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Da ich das Original nicht kenne gibt's auch keine Vorbelastungen, die mir den Film madig machen hätten können.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juli 2018)

Master of the Universe

Eine Doku, in der ein langjähriger Investmentbanker die Entwicklung dieses Geschäftsfelds von Ende der 80er bis zur großen “Finanzkrise“ schildert. Ganz interessante Einblicke in die Mechanismen dieser Branche, wie sie “tickt“ und was sie auch mit den Menschen macht, die so arbeiten.


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Face, hast du Gran Torino schon gesehen?


Was für eine Frage. Ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme! Wenn er im TV kommt, guck ich den... wegen des Autos Scherz beiseite, ich liebe den alten Haudegen. Sowohl als Schauspieler wie als Regisseur.

Söhnchen Scott muss da ganz schön strampeln um Daddys Fußstapfen auch nur annähernd zu füllen...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2018)

Hängt ihn höher


----------



## muerte92 (28. Juli 2018)

Das Dschungelbuch .  Endlich mal wieder einen Kindheitsklassiker geguckt. Ich frage mich jedesmal wie die Filme damals so gut waren und viele Kinderfilme heute einfach Müll sind.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2018)

Set It Up


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (1. August 2018)

muerte92 schrieb:


> Das Dschungelbuch .  Endlich mal wieder einen Kindheitsklassiker geguckt. Ich frage mich jedesmal wie die Filme damals so gut waren und viele Kinderfilme heute einfach Müll sind.



Das liegt zum einen an geänderten Sehgewohnheiten und zum anderen am verklärenden Schleier der Erinnerung 
Stell dir eine Erinnerung zu diesem Post und frage deine kinder mal in 20 Jahren 

My Bloody Valentine (3D)

Sorry, aber das Teil kann ich nicht guten Gewissens "bewerten".
An das Original (Blutiger Valentinstag / My Bloody Valentine) kommt er bei weitem nicht heran, die gesichtete FSK KJ-Fassung ist gekürzt und lag zudem in 2D vor.
Nun bin ich nicht grundsätzlich Fan von (nachträglich konvertierten) 3D Streifen, da der Film aber bewusst hin und wieder mit der dritten Dimension spielt macht er auch dann einen anderen Eindruck.

Man kann ihn sehen, verpasst hat man aber nichts. Schlägt für mich eher in die (etwas härtere) Tennie-Horrorfilm-Kerbe.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2018)

Rocky Balboa: 8/10
Creed: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2018)

Designated Survivor Staffel 1 und 2 : 5/10


----------



## The_Troll (2. August 2018)

Reset 2017 6/10

Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt 1982 7/10

Ein Halleluja für zwei linke Brüder 1972 5/10

Ritter der Nacht 1959 6/10


----------



## Tilfred (2. August 2018)

Avengers 3: Infinity War

Wenn ein selbsternannter "Gott" Abermilliarden umbringt geschieht es aus aus Liebe!

Keine Empfehlung!


----------



## Neronimo (3. August 2018)

Wehe ich sehe hier Infinity War Spoiler  

Zwar kein Film, aber die ersten 7 oder 8 Folgen von _Better Call Saul_ Staffel 1. Gefällt bisher


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2018)

Rückkehr zum Planet der Affen: 6/10

Stellenweise unfreiweillig komisch. Aber damals hatte man auch noch keine  Mittel um das alles besser umzusetzen/darzustellen.  Die Handlung fand ich auch etwas fragwürdig vom zweiten Teil.  Besonders  die telepathischen Supermenschen oder "Übermenschen" die eine Atombombe anbeten.  Kam mir etwas schwachsinnig vor.
Mitlerweile gefallen mir die neuen Teile besser. Auch der Film von Tim Burton.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2018)

Hotel Transsilvanien 3 - Ein Monster Urlaub


----------



## Krolgosh (5. August 2018)

Extinction - 8/10

Hat mich sehr positiv überrascht. Und ein sehr guter Plot twist


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2018)

Nerve: 7/10

Eagle Eye: 8/10


----------



## T'PAU (6. August 2018)

What Happened To Monday?  *7,5/10*

Interessantes Gedankenspiel, dem sich die Menschheit schon sehr bald stellen muss!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. August 2018)

Do you believe?

Erfüllte seinen Zweck.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2018)

Der Dunkle Turm 4/10


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2018)

The Program - um jeden Preis: 7,5/10

Ich bin ja selber nicht so ein großer Radsport Fan. Aber den Film fand ich überraschend gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2018)

Confusion – Sommer der Ausgeflippten 4/10


----------



## Invisible_XXI (10. August 2018)

Ready Player One - 8/10

Eigentlich kein großartiger Film, aber unterhaltsam. Und die vielen Pop-Kultur Referenzen waren echt schön anzusehen.
Vom Delorean über Alien und Terminator, King Kong, Gundam, Godzilla bis hin zu Shining... super cool - insbesondere die vielen Charaktere, die man aus verschiedensten Spielen kennt (von Mortal Kombat, über Halo, Overwatch und Startcraft bis hin zu Battle Toads, Streetfighter, Gears of War und co.)... echt cool!
Die Story an sich war okay und gut ausgeführt. Und im großen und ganzen meines Erachtens den Spirit der Videogames-Kultur ganz gut eingefangen  (Vielleicht unter Ausklammern von toxic communities/Verhalten.)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2018)

Outlander mit James Caviezel


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2018)

Justice League: 7/10

Habe ich mir auch etwas besser vorgestellt.


----------



## Two-Face (11. August 2018)

_Oldboy_ in der "Remastered"-Version auf Blu-Ray.

Leider hat die auch ein sehr deutliches Bildrauschen, der Film selber ist aber auch nach 15 Jahren noch 'ne glatte 10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2018)

Unlocked 5/10


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2018)

Wunder: 8/10

Ein schöner Film über einen Jungen der etwas anders ist. Mit Owen Wilson und Julia Roberts.


----------



## kero81 (13. August 2018)

A quiet Place 5/10

Story vorhersehbar und ich musste laufend prüfen ob meine Lautsprecher noch an sind.


----------



## T'PAU (13. August 2018)

Unlocked *8/10*

Sehenswerter Action-Thriller mit Noomi Rapace.
Diese Dame kennt man aus der Stieg Larsson "Millennium"-Trilogie (Verblendung, Verdammnis, Vergebung) und durch ihrer Siebenlings-Rollen(!) in "What Happened To Monday?".


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2018)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Unlocked *8/10*
> 
> Sehenswerter Action-Thriller mit Noomi Rapace.
> Diese Dame kennt man aus der Stieg Larsson "Millennium"-Trilogie (Verblendung, Verdammnis, Vergebung) und durch ihrer Siebenlings-Rollen(!) in "What Happened To Monday?".


Und Prometheus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2018)

Der letzte Countdown


----------



## Gamer090 (16. August 2018)

The Green Mile 10/10

Super Film mit einer Grandiosen Geschichte und Besetzung!

Aber das Ende


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> The Green Mile 10/10
> 
> Super Film mit einer Grandiosen Geschichte und Besetzung!
> 
> Aber das Ende


Den Film habe ich auch auf Bluray. Ich wußte vorher gar nicht das die Geschichte eine Erfindung von Stephen King ist.
Auch bei "Die Verurteilten" hätte ich das niemals gedacht. Weil ich Stephen King immer nur als den Horror-Autor gesehen habe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2018)

Nightmare – Mörderische Träume


----------



## Kusanar (17. August 2018)

Total Recall

Arnie wie er leibt und lebt  Herrlicher Spaßfilm, wenn man ihn nicht zu ernst zu nehmen versucht dann kann man auch eine 8/10 vergeben.


----------



## Mottekus (17. August 2018)

The Equalizer 2 

8/10


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2018)

Mottekus schrieb:


> The Equalizer 2
> 
> 8/10


Da will ich vorraussichtlich nächste Woche mit einen Freund reingehen.
Denzel Washington ist einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler. Und ich mag es wie er den bösen Jungs in den Arsch tritt!


----------



## Two-Face (17. August 2018)

Mottekus schrieb:


> The Equalizer 2
> 
> 8/10



Heißt das, der war besser als der erste?


----------



## kero81 (18. August 2018)

Ready Player one 10/10

Hat genau meinen Nerv getroffen! Hammer guter Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2018)

The Equalizer 1


----------



## Tunarak (23. August 2018)

Boston 9/10

Fand den Film interessant und gut gemacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. August 2018)

Der Rasenmähermann


----------



## orca113 (23. August 2018)

Breaking In

5/10 da wäre mehr gegangen. Tolles Setting (ein schickes Haus mit Grundstück). Tolle Hauptdarstellerin aber sehr dünne Widersacher. War nicht wirklich ein Reißer. Anfangs noch Spannend ging dem Film immer mehr die Luft aus. Kann man sich ansehen muß man nicht. Wenn man so was mag dann lieber Panic Room schauen.


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2018)

From dusk till dawn: 8/10

Klassiker und immer wieder unterhaltend. Vor allem die geilen Dialoge.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. August 2018)

The Boy and the Beast, 7/10 Guter Anime und gute Story.

Chef 6/10 War ganz nett aber hat mich nicht ganz überzeugt.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (25. August 2018)

Ich hatte die letzten Tage Lust mir nochmal ein paar Bankraubfilme anzusehen:

Oceans Thirteen [7/10] (nach jahren mal wieder geschaut, hatte ich schlechter in Erinnerung)
Inside Man [10/10] (einer meiner drei absoluten Lieblingsfilme, daher volle Punktzahl)
Bank Job [8/10] (auch ein Klassiker)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2018)

47 Meters Down 4/10


----------



## JoinRise (25. August 2018)

Alarm im Weltraum  

8/10

Keine ahnung was mich geritten hat, finde den Film Trotz seines alters verdammt gut


----------



## deady1000 (27. August 2018)

The Equalizer 2 - 7/10

Wer Teil 1 mochte wird Teil 2 auch mögen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2018)

The Equalizer 2 6/10


----------



## T'PAU (28. August 2018)

Killer's Bodyguard *7/10*

Kurzweiliger Action-Streifen. Wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist ob der Richtung Action-Komödie oder Hardcore-Action geht. Teils etwas komische Mischung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2018)

The Insider 6/10


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2018)

Lone Survivor: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. September 2018)

The Expendables 3


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. September 2018)

The Equalizer 8/10

Liebe es, wieviel Zeit sich der Film am Anfang nimmt, um den Propagonisten entsprechend ausführlich zu präsentieren.
Und mein lieber Junge...ganz schön brutal der Film. O.o

Teil 2. ist im Terminkalender bereits schon eingetragen.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2018)

Gone Girl: 8/10

Rosmund Pike ist ne tolle Frau.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Teil 2. ist im Terminkalender bereits schon eingetragen.


Dann mußt du dich aber beeilen. Lange läuft der nicht mehr im Kino.
Eigentlich wollte ich mitn Kumpel reingehen. Aber dem geht es im Moment nicht so gut.
Mal gucken ob das noch was wird.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann mußt du dich aber beeilen. Lange läuft der nicht mehr im Kino.
> Eigentlich wollte ich mitn Kumpel reingehen. Aber dem geht es im Moment nicht so gut.
> Mal gucken ob das noch was wird.


Jop. Ist für diese Woche geplant.


----------



## DasTier81 (4. September 2018)

Rdy Player One 

War ganz okay wobei das Buch laut meinem Arbeitskollegen besser sein soll ... wer hätte es gedacht


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2018)

Das Buch kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Film hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2018)

Filmvergleiche mit Büchern sind immer schwierig. Und nahezu jeder der das Buch zum Film gelesen hat, sagt das es besser ist.
Ist ja auch klar, da es viel detaillierter ist. Ein Film wird auf ein Drehbuch reduziert. Man kann Romane nie 1:1 umsetzen. Zumindest nicht mit nur einen Film.
Ich habe den Film im Kino gesehen, kenne das Buch aber nicht. Ich finde den Film gut.


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Filmvergleiche mit Büchern sind immer schwierig. Und nahezu jeder der das Buch zum Film gelesen hat, sagt das es besser ist.
> Ist ja auch klar, da es viel detaillierter ist. Ein Film wird auf ein Drehbuch reduziert. Man kann Romane nie 1:1 umsetzen. Zumindest nicht mit nur einen Film.
> Ich habe den Film im Kino gesehen, kenne das Buch aber nicht. Ich finde den Film gut.



HBO hätte daraus eine Miniserie machen sollen, wäre vermutlich sinnvoller gewesen.
Wie so vieles, das in einem Kinofilm in 2 Stunden zusammengequetscht werden muss.


----------



## YuT666 (5. September 2018)

The Equalizer

Besser als ich gedacht hatte. Eine Paraderolle for D. W.

9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWQcAgQxiRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. September 2018)

Ooops... sorry, falsches Thema. 

on topic:
Keine Ahnung, bitte löschen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2018)

Pfad der Rache 4/10


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2018)

Batman Begins: 8,5/10

Die Nolan Trilogie ist einfach genial. Nur der zweite Teil toppt den noch mit Heath Ledger als Joker.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Feinde - Hostiles* (USA 2017) 8-9/10

Wenn man Amerika verstehen will, in der Gegenwart und in der Zukunft, dann muss man in dessen Vergangenheit zurück reisen.

Ja, was haben wir hier? Schon wieder einen dieser öden Western? Und falls ja, was juckt uns aufgeklärte Europäer dies?
Falscher Ansatz, denn die USA sind auch immer ein Spiegelbild unserer eigenen Dämonen, denn alles was dort geschieht, hat Auswirkungen auf den Rest der Welt.
Ja, worum geht es hier eigentlich? Christian Bale als Veteran der Indianerkriege, zutiefst desillusioniert und nur noch auf seine Armeepension wartend, welcher äußerst widerwillig einen sterbenden Chief ins Heimatreservat zurückbringen soll.
Doch dies ist nur der Aufhänger, denn auf seiner Reise, und somit auch auf der Reise des Zuschauers, werden wir Zeuge wie blutrünstig gesinnte Angehörige der Comanche die Familie von Rosamund Pike eiskalt hinrichten. Warum, wieso, weshalb? Das Böse braucht keinen Grund, manchmal ist dies eben einfach so. Weil man es kann.

Könnte mich jetzt noch ellenlang auslassen, aber dies ist wieder so ein Film für Genießer, welche auch schon vom Leben die eine oder andere Kerbe in die Haut geritzt bekommen haben.
Ein melancholischer, nachdenklich machender Film. Unverblümt, manchmal poetisch, manchmal grausam.

In diesem Sinne: Until the light takes us...


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2018)

Nettes Review! Rosamund Pike


----------



## PCGHGS (8. September 2018)

Kingsman - The Secret Service (Blu-ray) 7/10


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2018)

_Beim Sterben ist jeder der Erste_ 9/10

R.I.P., Burt Reynolds.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2018)

Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2018)

Die Entdeckung der Unendlichkeit: 8/10

Tolle Biografie über Stephen Hawking.


----------



## T'PAU (9. September 2018)

Avengers: Infinity War *8/10*

Auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als Teil 2 (Age of Ultron)! Und mit den Guardians kommt noch mehr Pep rein.  
Kann man auch ohne die anderen Marvel-Filme jüngeren Datums schauen, es bleiben dann aber anfangs ein paar Fragen offen. Warum z.B. hat Thor 'ne Augenklappe und keinen Hammer mehr?



Spoiler



Schlappgelacht hab ich mich bei der Sequenz mit Peter "Game of Thrones" Dinklage als _Riesen-Zwerg_ in der Schmiede von Thor's Hammer. 
Das Ende fand ich doch recht deprimierend (fingerschnipp)! Bin auf die "Auflösung" (passendes Wortspiel ^^) im nächsten Film gespannt. 
Ahne aber schon was passieren wird (grüner Infinity-Stein)...


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2018)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Warum z.B. hat Thor 'ne Augenklappe und keinen Hammer mehr?


Du hast wohl noch nicht "Thor - Ragnarok" gesehen. Da wird das alles erklärt.



Spoiler



Seine Schwester Hela hat ihm das Auge entrissen und den Hammer zerstört.


----------



## T'PAU (9. September 2018)

Doch, hab ich. Hätt ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2018)

Und warum weisst du das dann nicht mehr?


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und warum weisst du das dann nicht mehr?



Das gilt wohl für die Leute, die Avengers 2 gesehen haben und direkt Infinity War gucken. Da fehlt dann der Zusammenhang. Auch was Hulk auf dem Raumschiff der Asen macht. Das wird ja in Thor 3 erklärt.
Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf Captain Marvel.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt wohl für die Leute, die Avengers 2 gesehen haben und direkt Infinity War gucken. Da fehlt dann der Zusammenhang. Auch was Hulk auf dem Raumschiff der Asen macht. Das wird ja in Thor 3 erklärt.
> Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf Captain Marvel.


Ja aber wenn man Thor 3 gesehen hat müßte man das doch wissen.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn man Thor 3 gesehen hat müßte man das doch wissen.



Ja, wenn -- aber nicht alle gucken die Filme in der Chronologie, die man einhalten sollte.
Ich kenne da einen, für den war Infinity War der erste Marvel Film, den er gesehen hat.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. September 2018)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ist ein bissel zu einfach gedacht. ^^
Stichwort Quantendimension + Ant-man.







Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, wenn -- aber nicht alle gucken die Filme in der Chronologie, die man einhalten sollte.
> Ich kenne da einen, für den war Infinity War der erste Marvel Film, den er gesehen hat.



Der hat doch dann wahrscheinlich null gecheckt. 
Oder kannte er zumindest die Comics?


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, wenn -- aber nicht alle gucken die Filme in der Chronologie, die man einhalten sollte.
> Ich kenne da einen, für den war Infinity War der erste Marvel Film, den er gesehen hat.


Hmm, für mich klang das aber so das er/sie Thor 3 *vor* Avengers 3 gesehen hat.
Aber egal, ich habe die Fragen ja beantwortet.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2018)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Der hat doch dann wahrscheinlich null gecheckt.
> Oder kannte er zumindest die Comics?



Nö, es ging einfach nur darum, welchen Film man in einer Gruppe schauen wollte und die Mehrheit wollte Infinity War sehen und dann wurde eben mitgeguckt.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hmm, für mich klang das aber so das er/sie Thor 3 *vor* Avengers 3 gesehen hat.
> Aber egal, ich habe die Fragen ja beantwortet.



Was weiß ich.


----------



## T'PAU (10. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Und warum weisst du das dann nicht mehr?


*Ich* weiß es ja, aber andere vielleicht nicht! Ich dachte eigentlich, ich hätte den Satz allgemeingültig geschrieben ("man" statt "ich").
Ich hab meinem Post nochmal ein Wörtchen zugefügt, wird dann wohl eindeutiger, wie es gemeint ist.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2018)

T'PAU schrieb:


> *Ich* weiß es ja, aber andere vielleicht nicht! Ich dachte eigentlich, ich hätte den Satz allgemeingültig geschrieben ("man" statt "ich").
> Ich hab meinem Post nochmal ein Wörtchen zugefügt, wird dann wohl eindeutiger, wie es gemeint ist.


Achso ok. Alles klar!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2018)

Coco Der Tod ist bunter als das Leben


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. September 2018)

Genialer Animationsfilm, oder?  Schon mindestens 3 mal gesehen


----------



## T'PAU (11. September 2018)

The Circle  *7/10*

Social Networking weitergesponnen... irgendwie unheimlich. 
"Geheimnisse sind Lügen!"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Genialer Animationsfilm, oder?  Schon mindestens 3 mal gesehen



Ich fand ihn gut.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2018)

Gangster Squad: 7/10

Life: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2018)

Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich 3


----------



## pascha953 (16. September 2018)

Hab den neuen Predator Film gesehen ,Predator - Upgrade.

Was für ein Müll, genau so eine Enttäuschung wie Independence Day 2.


----------



## Haarspalter (16. September 2018)

American Assassin, war ganz gut


----------



## T'PAU (16. September 2018)

Flatliners (2017)  *4/10*

Naja...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2018)

Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2018)

Faster: 6/10

Irgendwie passen zum Rock besser lustige Rollen.


----------



## T'PAU (18. September 2018)

Kingsman: The Golden Circle  *7,5/10*


----------



## facehugger (18. September 2018)

pascha953 schrieb:


> Hab den neuen Predator Film gesehen ,Predator - Upgrade.
> 
> Was für ein Müll, genau so eine Enttäuschung wie Independence Day 2.


Ich schließ mich da an, fast wollten wir das Kino verlassen. Von mir eine glatte 2/10. Und auch nur weil ich die Dreadlocks so mag Aber durchgeknallte Ex-Militärs und Predator-Schoßhündchen, garniert mit einer Alien-Wissenschaftlerin die sich als Kampf-Amazone entpuppt?

Mir haben sich die Fußnägel hochgerollt...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2018)

Gestern Predator 2: 8/10

Gefällt mir mindestens genauso gut wie der erste Teil. Leider stark geschnitten im TV. Muß mir den auch noch auf Bluray holen. Den ersten Teil habe ich.


----------



## facehugger (18. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gestern Predator 2: 8/10
> 
> Gefällt mir mindestens genauso gut wie der erste Teil. Leider stark geschnitten im TV. Muß mir den auch noch auf Bluray holen. Den ersten Teil habe ich.


Teil 1 ist eh Kult, Teil 2 geht auch noch durch. Aber alles was danach kam war größtenteils (sorry dafür) gequirlte Hühnerkacke. Kohle mit dem Namen machen, mehr nicht...

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2018)

facehugger schrieb:


> Teil 1 ist eh Kult, Teil 2 geht auch noch durch. Aber alles was danach kam war größtenteils (sorry dafür) gequirlte Hühnerkacke. Kohle mit dem Namen machen, mehr nicht...
> 
> Gruß


AVP 1 fand ich auch noch ok.


----------



## facehugger (18. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> AVP 1 fand ich auch noch ok.


Hmmm, die haben damals vermutlich gedacht: wir nehmen einfach 2 der erfolgreisten Figuren des Sci-Fi-Horrors und lassen die aufeinander los. Wird schon werden, die Kohle sprudelt da von ganz alleine. 

Nunja, Headi. Ich mag dich ja und weil der gute alte Bishop (Bonus) dabei war, kann ich AvP 1 gerade noch so durchgehen lassen. Aber nur mit beiden Hühneraugen zu

Gruß


----------



## Olstyle (18. September 2018)

Pixels 2/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2018)

Der verrückte Professor


----------



## T'PAU (24. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Gestern Predator 2: 8/10
> 
> Gefällt mir mindestens genauso gut wie der erste Teil. Leider stark geschnitten im TV. Muß mir den auch noch auf Bluray holen. Den ersten Teil habe ich.


Wo lief der denn im TV?
Hab P2 vor einigen Tagen bei diesem speziellen Sky-AvP Themen-Kanal gesehen. Da war er (ebenso wie P1) ungeschnitten.
Ansonsten gefällt mir P2 auch fast genauso gut wie P1.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2018)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Wo lief der denn im TV?
> Hab P2 vor einigen Tagen bei diesem speziellen Sky-AvP Themen-Kanal gesehen. Da war er (ebenso wie P1) ungeschnitten.
> Ansonsten gefällt mir P2 auch fast genauso gut wie P1.


Ich glaube auf Pro7. Oder Kabel. Weiß ich nicht mehr genau.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2018)

Arsenal 4/10


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2018)

Chappie: 7/10

Leider etwas oberflächlich. Ich dachte vorher das sich mit Chappie und seiner K.I. mehr befasst wird. Dennoch ganz nette Unterhaltung.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Chappie: 7/10
> 
> Leider etwas oberflächlich. Ich dachte vorher das sich mit Chappie und seiner K.I. mehr befasst wird. Dennoch ganz nette Unterhaltung.



Das krasseste war für mich das dort das Gedächnis kopiert wurde von dem Ingenieur und der Dame in einen Roboter  

Bei mir, ich habe ein paar Folgen Dick und Doof geschaut, 7/10, ist zwar ganz witzig aber so ganz begeistert es mich nicht. Und dann noch Donald Duck ein paar Folgen 9/10, diese Ente ist alt aber hat es immer noch drauf


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das krasseste war für mich das dort das Gedächnis kopiert wurde von dem Ingenieur und der Dame in einen Roboter


Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen, mehr oder weniger durch Zufall, einen YouTube Link geschickt bekommen von einen Kumpel, zu einen Musikvideo von "Die Antwoord". Den Film hatte ich schon länger in meiner Sammlung aber noch nicht geguckt.
Eben habe ich gesehen das die beide da mitspielen... auch nicht schlecht. Finde die ganz cool.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2018)

Justice League 5/10


----------



## T'PAU (1. Oktober 2018)

Solo: A Star Wars Story *7/10*

Ganz nett, für mich als SW-Fan sowieso. 
Kommt aber nicht an _Rogue One_ ran, da kein wirklicher Storyträger für die offiziellen Episoden.
Trotzdem hat der Film seine Momente und Atmosphäre.

Aber...


Spoiler



was ist denn das für ein glattgebügelter Millennium Falke??  
Dass Han da später tüchtig Hand angelegt hat, hat er ja in Episode IV erwähnt, aber so extrem?
Der vordere Spalt ist geschlossen, die runde Andockschleuse(?) hinterm Cockpit völlig detailarm usw.
Und der Verlust der (hier flach angebrachten) Radarschüssel entwickelt sich auch bald zum Running-Gag (Solo, Episode VI). 

Vielleicht hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt: Wer ist eigentlich mit dem Falken weggeflogen auf diesem Raffinerie-Planeten? Lando? (da Han ihm den Falken später "offiziell" nochmal abgeluchst hat)


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2018)

Was hat Solo mit Star Wars zu tun?
Im Grunde genommen eine netter Abenteuerfilm. Aber leider keinen Zusammenhang mit Star Wars.

Lando ist weg geflogen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2018)

Deadpool 2


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2018)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Deadpool 2


Den habe ich noch nicht gesehen... muß ich mir noch auf Bluray holen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Den habe ich noch nicht gesehen... muß ich mir noch auf Bluray holen.



X-Force.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2018)

Wonder Woman: 7/10

Ganz nette Unterhaltung. Nur war mir das ein bißchen zuviel mit dem ersten Weltkrieg.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ganz nette Unterhaltung. Nur war mir das ein bißchen zuviel mit dem ersten Weltkrieg.



Der erste Captain America war im zweiten Weltkrieg.
Ich bin ja neugierig, ob es noch einen zweiten Wonder Woman geben wird.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der erste Captain America war im zweiten Weltkrieg.


Ja ich weiß. An den mußte ich auch denken als ich den Film vorhin gesehen habe. Auch wegen dem Schild. Nur ist der eben Marvel. 



> Ich bin ja neugierig, ob es noch einen zweiten Wonder Woman geben wird.


Ich sehe sie zwar ganz gerne aber noch einen Solofilm... weiß ich noch nicht so recht...

Edit: Aber sieht wohl so aus...



> Nach dem kommerziellen Erfolg von Wonder Woman handelte Jenkins im Sommer 2017 einen Back-End-Deal für die Fortsetzung aus, der sie zur bisher bestbezahlten Regisseurin macht. Sie wird für ihre Arbeit an dem DC-Projekt 7 bis 9 Millionen US-Dollar bekommen.


Quelle:Patty Jenkins – Wikipedia


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2018)

Der Geschmack von Leben


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2018)

Unter dem Sand: 8/10

Gutes Antikriegs Drama. Mal was anderes.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man Langstrecke fliegt hat man genug Zeit um Filme zu schauen 

- Red Sparrows 7/10 War ganz nett aber irgendwie fehlt dem Film das Spezielle nach der ersten Hälfte
- BBC Doku über Unterwasserlebewesen 7/10 Ganz ok
- Moana 6/10 Die Story war im Voraus bekannt und hat mich nicht überrascht.
- Der Kautions Cop 8/10 Dieser Film hat eine gute Mischung zwischen Jennifer Anniston und Gerard Butler  

Tja, den Rest der Zeit habe ich geschlafen oder ein paar Nachrichten gelesen bzw geschaut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2018)

Racer and the Jailbird 5/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Oktober 2018)

Monty Python's Life of Brian (OV). Wahrscheinlich zum hundertfünfzigsten Mal.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Oktober 2018)

The Foreigner *6/10*


----------



## der_yappi (6. Oktober 2018)

Mal gekuckt was das Prime-Abo hergibt...



Sing
Radio Rock Revolution
Kick-Ass
Hot Fuzz
Thirteen Days
Ab durch die Hecke


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2018)

Pink Panther - Ein Schuß im Dunkeln


----------



## NotAnExit (6. Oktober 2018)

*Three Bilboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri*

10/10 (müsste eigentlich in meine all time Top Ten )

Geniales Drama, mit überragenden Schauspielern und teils mit bitterbösem Humor! 

*Mississippi Burning*

8.5/10

Klare Message und tolles Duo Hackman+Dafoe!


----------



## der_yappi (7. Oktober 2018)

Coraline


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2018)

Deepwater Horizon: 8/10

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Super gemacht!


----------



## seahawk (8. Oktober 2018)

Deadpool 2: 4/10 - schwach und irgendwie ohne Zusammenhang
Logan: 8/10: tolle Schauspieler und ein würdiges Ende für die Figur 

lustig ist, das beide eine ähnliche Geschichte erzählen, nur Logan es viel glaubwürdiger macht.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2018)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deadpool 2: 4/10 - schwach und irgendwie ohne Zusammenhang



X-Force. 
 Herrlich, wie er in den Häcksler geflogen ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2018)

Adrenochrome 3/10


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2018)

Venom: 8/10

Der Film hat echt Spaß gemacht! Coole Sprüche/Witze.  Gute Action. Mehr hatte ich auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2018)

Geheimauftrag Hollywood 6/10


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2018)

Gran Torino: 8/10

Super Film von und mit Clint Eastwood.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2018)

Blade 1 Teil


----------



## deady1000 (15. Oktober 2018)

Ready Player One (7/10)

Kommt gerade richtig, da ich seit etwa 3 Monaten eine Oculus Rift habe.
Sehr sehenswert, gerade für Gamer und Leute die viele Filme kennen.

(Eastereggs!!!!)


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

Sicario: 7,5/10

Harter Cop/Mafia Streifen mit guten Schauspielern. Aber irgendwas hat mir noch gefehlt.



Spoiler



Hart fand ich das er zum Schluss auch die Frau und beiden Kinder des Drogenbarons erschiesst. Die taten mir irgendwie leid. Konnten ja nichts dafür das der Vater so ein skrupeloses Arschloch ist. 
Klar seine Tochter wurde auch umgebracht... aber da hätte man gnädig sein können...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2018)

Zum Töten freigegeben


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Zum Töten freigegeben


Da waren die Filme mit Steven Seagal noch richtig gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Da waren die Filme mit Steven Seagal noch richtig gut.



Ja das stimmt, die neuen Filme kannst du in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. Oktober 2018)

Das Phantom Kommando 10/10 
Mit Arni ^^

Wo sind nur die coolen Stereotyp 80iger Männer Filme hin?
Hat auf jeden Fall gut getan und gamz gleich wie dumm das ganze heute wirkt, feier ich so etwas einfach nur ab.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2018)

Hard to Kill mit der Süßen Kelly


----------



## Tilfred (17. Oktober 2018)

Split

Kann ich anschauen, muß ich nicht. M. Night Shyamalan verfeinert sein Rezept. Dieses mal gibt es nur Verwirrung
und keine Auflösung. Mc Avoy ist bemüht aber die Latte Anthony Perkins ist auch für ihn viel zu hoch.

Keine Empfehlung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2018)

Nico mit Papa Seagal


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*The Night comes for us* (Indonesien 2018, ganz aktuell auf Netflix) *10 /10* (rein unter dem Aspekt: Action Aficionados only)

 Gelinde gesagt, bin ich gerade komplett fassungslos. 
 Was ich hier in 2h gesehen habe, dürfte nicht nur ein Fest für Freunde  des wortwörtlich knallharten Actionfilmes sein, sondern noch dazu jedem  Freund echter Mano a Mano Action wie es sie in den 80ern und 90ern noch  zuhauf im Kino und vor allen Dingen in der Videothek gab, Freudentränen entlocken. 

 Story: Keine Ahnung. Juckt einen bei solchen Filmen auch nicht. Aber es  gibt schon eine, ja doch - sie überrascht einen halt nirgends, da man  jeden nächsten Schritt vorhersagen kann. 
 Gewaltig einen aufs Fressbrett und teils wahnwitzige Momente deren  Radikalität man sich mal wieder aus dem US Mainstream her kommend  wünschen würde - weit abseits Luschenpeterdingern wie Fast & Furious  oder Triple XXX mit ihrer PG-13 Pussyaction? Aber sowas von. 
 Was sich hier Joe Taslim (The Raid 2) und der sicherlich weitaus  bekanntere, zumindest für Genrefans, Iko Uwais (The Raid 1+2, Headshot,  Merantau) gegenseitig entweder einschenken oder aber gegen Fußvolk  ausschenken, geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Ok, ich kneife mal wohlwollend  die Augen zusammen, wenn es darum geht, normalerweise, und selbst wenn  man noch so sehr gestählt ist, wäre man schon gefühlte 10x in der  Notaufnahme und auf der Intensivstation gelandet... 

 Des Weiteren spielt auch das Fabulous Schnucki Julie Estelle ("Hammer Girl" aus The Raid 2, und Headshot) hier wieder mit. 
 Richtiges Klassentreffen - erinnert an die guten, alten Hong Kong  Zeiten, wo sich die meisten untereinander auch alle kannten und immer  mal in den Filmen des jeweils anderen Kollegen zu sehen waren. 
 Party ohne Ende für Ewiggestrige wie mich. Erstmal die dauerhaft  heruntergeklappte Kinnlade wieder arretieren. Die Welt ist schön.  Wenigstens für 2h. Danke, Netflix.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2018)

Shooter: 7,5/10


----------



## JackTheHero (21. Oktober 2018)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil, schaue ich mir mal direkt an. Iko Uwais ist klasse.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2018)

Ferdinand Geht Stierisch ab


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Oktober 2018)

The Salvation - Spur der Vergeltung.

Ein Spätwestern dänischer Produktion mit Mad Mikkelsen und Eva Green. Die perfekte Einstimmung für RDR 2 

P.s.: Negan ist auch dabei


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2018)

ES Film ( 2017 )


----------



## kero81 (26. Oktober 2018)

9.0/10

Wunder (2017) - IMDb


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2018)

Star Wars EP III - 9/10

Ein würdiger Abschluss der PT.


Blitz: 6/10

Einer der schwächeren Filme mit Jason Statham.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2018)

Red Sparrow 5/10


----------



## Pisaopfer (27. Oktober 2018)

Transcendence 

Hab ich gestern mal geschaut, ne nette Idee aber inzwie langweilig umgesetzt. Sogar Johnny Depp, den ich sonst eher gerne sehe konnte den Film nicht retten.  4/10


----------



## type_o (27. Oktober 2018)

Hab gestern > Léon – Der Profi< im TV geschaut. 
Für mich ein klasse Jean Reno.  9/10


----------



## Cleriker (27. Oktober 2018)

Was hat dich daran gestört, dass du keine vollen zehn Punkte gibst? 

Bei mir war es auch Blitz und er bekommt 7/10 Punkten. Einfach weil der Sound stellenweise echt schwach ist, gerade was Hintergrundgeräusche angeht und weil die einzelnen Charaktere mMn mehr Tiefe vertragen hätten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2018)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was hat dich daran gestört, dass du keine vollen zehn Punkte gibst?



Vermutlich weil die Figur von Jean Reno den Kürzeren zieht.
Bei mir bekommt er aber auch keine 10 Punkte, da es doch recht lahme Passagen gibt.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Oktober 2018)

Das war doch Luc Bessons bester Film.

Manche der Actionszenen waren aber vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben, deswegen würde ich dem auch keine 10/10 geben.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Oktober 2018)

Aha... was soll denn da übertrieben gewesen sein? Gerade weil der Streifen ja so auf dem Boden der Tatsachen bleibt, ist er für mich so gut. 
Nicht falsch verstehen. Jeder darf und soll bewerten wie er es empfindet, aber mich interessiert das eben. Außer den Eltern der kleinen ist an dem Film für mich alles total authentisch.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (27. Oktober 2018)

Ist jetzt schon eine ganze Weile her, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich ein paar der Schießereien (die am Anfang und die, als die Spezialeinheit Leons Wohnung stürmt) ein bisschen arg pompös waren - kannte man aber von _Nikita_ auch schon.
Und authentisch ist der Film jetzt wohl eher weniger. Was ich nie kapiert hab ist, warum zum Teufel es keine Sau - außer Leon - in dem Apartment gejuckt hat, dass da mittendrin eine Schießerei abgeht.

Was ich jetzt aber auch nicht verstehe, ist warum du dich so drüber echauffierst, wenn jemand statt voller voller Punktztahl "nur" (!) 9/10 gibt. Öhm...na und?
Ist halt nicht perfekt, aber fast. Welcher Film ist schon perfekt? _Citizen Kane_ würde ich jetzt auch keine 10/10 geben.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Oktober 2018)

Tue ich ja eben nicht. Hab ich auch extra geschrieben. Mich hat's halt nur interessiert. Wenn mir jemand Urlaubsorte empfiehlt frage ich ihn auch was daran ihm denn so gefallen hat. Das nennt man eine Unterhaltung. 

Was deine andere Frage angeht: 
Mach mal drei Wochen Urlaub in New York City. Nicht im Hotel, oder bei bekannten, sondern in irgendeiner Absteige. Dann weißt du dass es den Leuten sogar egal wäre wenn ein erhengter von einer Ampel baumelt. Es gibt einfach Orte auf der Welt, da ist das so.


Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (28. Oktober 2018)

Wieso sollte ich dort oder irgend' ein anderer, der noch bei Sinn und Verstand ist, Urlaub machen?
Außerdem war das Viertel, in welchem der Film handelt, nicht etwa die Bronx sondern Little Italy, dass dort permanent in Wohnungen eingebrochen und mit MPs und Schrotflinten rumgeballert wird, bezweifle ich auch in Anbetracht der New Yorker Verbrechensrate mal ganz massiv.

Und wie eine Absteige sah das im Film nicht aus. Zwar kein Luxushotel, aber das dürfte den dortigen Umständen entsprechend eher Mittelklasse gewesen sein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2018)

Die Mumie mit T. Cruse 5/10


----------



## joNickels (31. Oktober 2018)

Star Wars Rogue One


----------



## JackTheHero (31. Oktober 2018)

Mile 22

7/10


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil die Figur von Jean Reno den Kürzeren zieht.
> Bei mir bekommt er aber auch keine 10 Punkte, da es doch recht lahme Passagen gibt.


"Leon der Profi" würde von mir wegen der Längen 8/10 bekommen.
"Das fünfte Element" finde ich besser. Ok, ist ein ganz anderes Genre... aber eben auch von Luc Besson.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> "Leon der Profi" würde von mir wegen der Längen 8/10 bekommen.
> "Das fünfte Element" finde ich besser. Ok, ist ein ganz anderes Genre... aber eben auch von Luc Besson.



Das fünfte Element hat so viele Logiklücken wie Armageddon.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das fünfte Element hat so viele Logiklücken wie Armageddon.


Das ist mir Latte!

Ich werde durch den Film bestens unterhalten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JxQVzepomc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. November 2018)

Kong Skull Island 8/10  Kopf aus - Film an - sehr geiler Popcorn Streifen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2018)

Wolf Mother 7/10


----------



## joNickels (2. November 2018)

Jack Reacher auf pro7. Ich habe scheinbar echt zu viel Zeit bei der ganzen Werbung


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2018)

Gänsehaut: 7/10

Lustiger Film mit Jack Black.


----------



## endlich (4. November 2018)

Unstoppable: 8/10, mit Denzel Washington und Chris Pine. Ist super anzusehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2018)

Bad Moms 2


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. November 2018)

400 Tage  3/10


----------



## endlich (4. November 2018)

S.W.A.T.: 7/10 mit Collin Farrell


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2018)

Killer Elite: 7/10

Trotz Starbesetzung hat etwas gefehlt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. November 2018)

The Demon Hunter 6/10 - Bekommt 3/6 nur für Dolph Lundgren!


----------



## tdi-fan (5. November 2018)

Lost in Translation 

8,5/10

Kein Film für jeden, aber mir hat er richtig gut gefallen. Ich mag es, wenn es in Filmen um das Zwischenmenschliche geht, und auch die ruhigere Gangart hat mir zugesagt.


----------



## JackTheHero (5. November 2018)

Das ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme. Schau dir auch noch die anderen von Sofia Copolla an.  Und falls du ihn noch nicht kennst, auf jeden Fall auch Jim Jarmusch!

Broken Flowers. Limits of Control. Only Lovers left alive.


----------



## tdi-fan (5. November 2018)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Das ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme. Schau dir auch noch die anderen von Sofia Copolla an.  Und falls du ihn noch nicht kennst, auf jeden Fall auch Jim Jarmusch!
> 
> Broken Flowers. Limits of Control. Only Lovers left alive.




Vielen Dank für die Tipps, werde ich definitiv schauen, denn ich hab nämlich schon verzweifelt nach ähnlichen Filmen gesucht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2018)

Inbred


----------



## orca113 (8. November 2018)

Wind River (2017) 

Super. Sehr gut gemacht, Jeremy Renner in Höchstform. Tolle Landschaft, super stimmig erzählte Story. Mit einer sehr gut gemachten Auflösung der Geschehnisse gegen Ende. Macht einen unglaublich wütend aber am Ende bekommen alle was sie verdienen.

Einzig störend sind einige Figuren die irgendwie dünn gezeichnet sind.

8,5 / 10


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2018)

Rage: 5/10

Einer der schlechtesten Filme die ich mit John Travolta gesehen habe.


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Rage: 5/10
> 
> Einer der schlechtesten Filme die ich mit John Travolta gesehen habe.



Den hatte ich letztens vorzeitig ausgemacht weil ich den so mies fand.

Gestern nochmal Black Hawk Down 10/10

geil, einfach geil (wenn man mal den "Amerika lebe hoch" Kram außer acht lässt)


----------



## MrSonii (9. November 2018)

Annihilation.

Sehr schwach, die Komposition der Szenen macht teilweise wenig Sinn und die Motive werden überhaupt nicht deutlich.
Das Buch war auch schon nicht gut aber der Film ist noch schlechter. Schade.


----------



## Johnny05 (9. November 2018)

L. A . Confidential  ,

toller Film , tolle Ausstatung und mit echten Star gespickt ( nein liebe Kinder , keine euere auf Knien verehrten YouTube - "Stars".  )

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2018)

Die Verlegerin 7/10


----------



## T'PAU (10. November 2018)

Bushwick  *6/10*

Fängt eigentlich ganz vielversprechend und verstörend an, verliert sich aber in 'ner hanebüchenen "Privatarmee ballert auf alles was sich bewegt" Bürgerkriegs-Story. 

Und dass...


Spoiler



...die beiden Hauptprotagonisten letztlich doch nicht überleben, sondern nur die zugedröhnte Schwester... hätte man anders enden lassen sollen.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2018)

Blood Creek: 4/10

Ein richtiger Scheiss Film. Ein Wunder das Henry Cavill da mitgemacht hat.


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Gestern nochmal Black Hawk Down 10/10
> 
> geil, einfach geil (wenn man mal den "Amerika lebe hoch" Kram außer acht lässt)



Der Film zeigt aber gut, wie die US Armee, die mit einem breiten Grinsen in die Stadt fährt und denkt, dass es ein Sonntagsausflug wäre, sich immer mehr in die Hosen scheißt und am Ende in panischer Angst herumläuft. Das ist meiner Meinung schon sehr gut eingefangen. Die Somalis selbst gehen da etwas unter. Das wird eher Standard mäßig dargestellt. Das hätte man etwas vertiefen können.


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. November 2018)

Shin Godzilla 10/10 - - - Ich bin Godzilla Fan ...


----------



## Two-Face (10. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Somalis selbst gehen da etwas unter. Das wird eher Standard mäßig dargestellt. Das hätte man etwas vertiefen können.


Das ist aber typisch für die meisten amerikanischen Kriegsfilme - der Fokus liebt eben bei den Amis und die Gegner sind das stilisierte Feindsymbol.
Nur Clint Eastwood hat das in jüngerer Zeit mal anders probiert, bei _Flags of our Fathers _aus Sicht der Amerikaner und bei _Letters from Iwo Jima_ den gleichen Hintergrund aus Sicht der Japaner.
_Black Hawk Down_ war aber ansonsten recht realistisch gemacht und ein Hammer-Film, mMn der letzte Kracher den Ridley Scott gemacht hat.

Wenn ich da an _Pearl Habor_ oder _Wir waren Helden_ zurückdenke...


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2018)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Shin Godzilla 10/10 - - - Ich bin Godzilla Fan ...



Ich gebe dem Film höchstens 8/10, war zwar ein ganz interessanter Filme OHNE irgendeine unnötige Sexszene a la Hollywood, weil der Film aus Japan kommt, aber man hätte etwas mehr in die Spezialeffekte und Story einbauen können.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2018)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Shin Godzilla 10/10 - - - Ich bin Godzilla Fan ...


Ich mag das Shin Godzilla Design nicht. Da gefällt mir die (amerikanische) Version von 2014 besser.


----------



## JackTheHero (10. November 2018)

The Predator.

War wie eine Spltterkomödie.. Eines Predatorfilms nicht würdig. Da war noch "Predators" besser. Und der erste Alien vs. Predator war noch das beste nach Predator mit Arnie.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2018)

Die Herzogin 7/10 Guter Film mit einer fast so guten Geschichte, man manchen Stellen langweilt es mich ein bisschen aber ansonsten ganz gut


----------



## Tilfred (10. November 2018)

Predator - Upgrade

Popcornkino vom besseren. Wer den Stoff mit etwas Klamauk mag ist hier richtig!

Empfehlung!


----------



## Zybba (10. November 2018)

Irgendwie passen Predator und Klamauk für mich erst mal nicht zusammen.
Aber heutzutage haben ja viele genrefremde Filme diesen komödiantischen Einschlag...


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Predator - Upgrade
> 
> Popcornkino vom besseren. Wer den Stoff mit etwas Klamauk mag ist hier richtig!
> 
> Empfehlung!



Eine außerirdische Spezies, die auf der Erde landet und Krieg spielt?


----------



## JackTheHero (11. November 2018)

Gab viele Stellen, da musste ich lachen. ^^ Als der Predator hinten im Lastwagen das Squad auseinandernimmt und der Fahrer fragt ob alles in Ordnung sei. Der Predator nimmt einen Arm mit einem Daumen nach oben der rumliegt und hält den durch die Luke vorne.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. November 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dem Film höchstens 8/10, war zwar ein ganz interessanter Filme OHNE irgendeine unnötige Sexszene a la Hollywood, weil der Film aus Japan kommt, aber man hätte etwas mehr in die Spezialeffekte und Story einbauen können.



Also die Erzählung ist schon etwas zäh, ja das Stimmt wohl aber ich fand die Idee dahinter mal ganz gut. Und ich würde jedem Godzilla Film 10/10 Punkte geben, da ich diesen Trash wirklich sehr mag. Und der Trashfaktor ist auch in diesem Film sehr Hoch. Man sollte, wenn möglich sowieso die Filme auch in den jeweiligen original Fassungen anschauen, auch wenn man nix versteht so wird man diverse Unterschiede zu den Westlichen Fassungen feststellen. 




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich mag das Shin Godzilla Design nicht. Da gefällt mir die (amerikanische) Version von 2014 besser.



Ja das Design ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber eben auch mal anders und vor allem mal neu, wie ich finde. Natürlich gefällt mir der 2014 Hollywood Film auch insgesamt besser und auch das Design ist sicher professioneller aber dadurch ist der Trashfaktor eben auch etwas niedriger. Deswegen schrieb ich dahinter das ich Fan bin, weil die Wertung eher 5/10 entspräche aber als Fan kneife ich dann doch auch mal 4 oder 5 Augen zu. 

@Topic
Das Ritual 7/10 Gute Atmosphäre aber das Ende ist eher mau. Man bleibt mit zu vielen offenen Fragen zurück.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2018)

Life of Pi - 8/10

Tolle Geschichte und Bilder


----------



## Tilfred (11. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine außerirdische Spezies, die auf der Erde landet und Krieg spielt?



Und was stört Dich jetzt wieder?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2018)

Mord im Orient Express 6/10


----------



## Two-Face (11. November 2018)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Mord im Orient Express 6/10


Welchen? 
Der Roman wurde immerhin insgesamt vier mal verfilmt...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welchen?
> Der Roman wurde immerhin insgesamt vier mal verfilmt...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MStKymN2Pqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (11. November 2018)

Ach, der neue...

Scheint sehr durchwachsen anzukommen, obwohl die letzte Rezension, die ich gelesen habe, sehr wohlwollend war.


----------



## clown44 (11. November 2018)

John Wick 9/10


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

12 years a slave: 8/10

Bewegendes Drama. Super Schauspieler.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2018)

Allerdings etwas schwere Kost für Sontag Abend, fand ich. Trotzdem gut, ja.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Allerdings etwas schwere Kost für Sontag Abend, fand ich. Trotzdem gut, ja.


Ja der war teilweise ganz schön grausam. Aber so oder so ähnlich hat es sich wohl wirklich zugetragen damals.
Naja, heutzutage sind die Menschen immer noch grausam. 

Der Film "Die Passion Christi" ist übrigens noch mal eine Spur härter. Der war für mich fast unerträglich. Und den möchte ich auch nicht nochmal sehen.
Es ist eben etwas anderes ob meinen einen Horror/Splatterfilm guckt, wo man weiß das es nicht echt sein kann. Oder authentische Filme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2018)

Robin Hood - Helden in Strumpfhosen


----------



## TobePerformance (12. November 2018)

Equalizer 2 - 9/10 !


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. November 2018)

ES 1/10.

Ich bin ja sowiso kein Freund von Horror Filmen aber ein Monsterclown und Untote sind dann doch etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Tilfred (12. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja der war teilweise ganz schön grausam. Aber so oder so ähnlich hat es sich wohl wirklich zugetragen damals.



Oder auch nicht.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, heutzutage sind die Menschen immer noch grausam.



Dich eingeschlossen? Oder doch nur die Anderen? Geht es etwas präziser, wissenschaftlicher? 
Gut Plattitüden gehören da ja zum Handwerk. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Film "Die Passion Christi" ist übrigens noch mal eine Spur härter. Der war für mich fast unerträglich. Und den möchte ich auch nicht nochmal sehen.
> Es ist eben etwas anderes ob meinen einen Horror/Splatterfilm guckt, wo man weiß das es nicht echt sein kann. Oder authentische Filme.



In wie weit ist denn das Leben eines vielleicht gar nicht existenten Menschen aus einem Märchenbuch authentisch?


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht.


Der Film beruht auf wahren Begebenheiten. Und Sklaverei hat es auch wirklich gegeben.




> Dich eingeschlossen? Oder doch nur die Anderen? Geht es etwas präziser, wissenschaftlicher?
> Gut Plattitüden gehören da ja zum Handwerk.


Dann guck dich doch mal in der heutigen Welt um. Wenn du das nicht erkennst...





> In wie weit ist denn das Leben eines vielleicht gar nicht existenten Menschen aus einem Märchenbuch authentisch?


Ich möchte hier keine theologische Grundsatzdiskussion führen aber denke schon das es Jesus gegeben hat. Ob er wirklich so war wie in der Bibel beschrieben sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Tilfred (12. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Film beruht auf wahren Begebenheiten. Und Sklaverei hat es auch wirklich gegeben.



Vielleicht. Aber wäre es nicht kontraproduktiv seine Sklaven zu verstümmeln oder gar zu töten? Das macht Niemand mit seinem
Arbeitnehmer.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann guck dich doch mal in der heutigen Welt um. Wenn du das nicht erkennst...



Gut, also keine Antwort. Jetzt ist es die "Welt". Und dazu gehörst Du auch nicht?



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier keine theologische Grundsatzdiskussion führen aber denke schon das es Jesus gegeben hat. Ob er wirklich so war wie in der Bibel beschrieben sei mal dahingestellt.



Warum nicht? Soll ich ein Thema eröffnen? Ich versuche auch nicht Dich rauszuekeln!


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Vielleicht. Aber wäre es nicht kontraproduktiv seine Sklaven zu verstümmeln oder gar zu töten? Das macht Niemand mit seinem
> Arbeitnehmer.


Um andere einzuschüchtern damit die Angst haben und gehorsam sind.



> Gut, also keine Antwort. Jetzt ist es die "Welt". Und dazu gehörst Du auch nicht?


Ich foltere und ermorde keine Menschen.




> Warum nicht? Soll ich ein Thema eröffnen?


Ne laß mal. Keine Lust über die Bibel zu diskutieren.



> Ich versuche auch nicht Dich rauszuekeln!


Das ist ja nett.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Vielleicht. Aber wäre es nicht kontraproduktiv seine Sklaven zu verstümmeln oder gar zu töten? Das macht Niemand mit seinem
> Arbeitnehmer.



Wenn man genug hat, macht es nichts, auf ein paar zu verzichten.
Und genug gab es ja. Wie viele Schiffe haben wie viele Sklaven jährlich auf den amerikanischen Kontinent gebracht?


----------



## Tilfred (12. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man genug hat, macht es nichts, auf ein paar zu verzichten.



Auch aus dem Zusammenhang ist das faschistisch!



Threshold schrieb:


> Und genug gab es ja.



Das auch!



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Schiffe haben wie viele Sklaven jährlich auf den amerikanischen Kontinent gebracht?



Keine Ahnung. Du bist der Wissenschaftshörige. Falsifiziere das bitte einmal!


----------



## Tilfred (12. November 2018)

Doppelt!


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Das ist hier ein Filmthread. Sowas kann man woanders diskutieren.


----------



## Tilfred (12. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Um andere einzuschüchtern damit die Angst haben und gehorsam sind.



Das klappt heute auch ohne Folter und Mord ganz gut.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich foltere und ermorde keine Menschen.



Auch das beantwortet meine Frage nicht. Grausamkeit hat sich auch physisch bewährt.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ne laß mal. Keine Lust über die Bibel zu diskutieren.



Schade. Da haben wir mal Jemanden intelligentes hier und er mag nicht.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist ja nett.



So bin ich. Ganz anders als Du!


----------



## Tilfred (12. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist hier ein Filmthread. Sowas kann man woanders diskutieren.



Du hast angefangen. Und wieder versuchst Du mich loszuwerden! Schon am melden?


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Du hast angefangen.


Ich habe jemanden zitiert der auf meinen Post eingegangen ist. Man kann sich ja auch kurz über die Filme unterhalten. 
Nur größere Diskussionen finde ich hier Fehl am Platz.



> Und wieder versuchst Du mich loszuwerden!


Das hat mit loswerden nichts zu tun. Auch nichts mit dir persönlich.



> Schon am melden?


Bis jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Tilfred (12. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur größere Diskussionen finde ich hier Fehl am Platz.



Widerspricht das nicht der Idee hinter einem Forum?



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das hat mit loswerden nichts zu tun. Auch nichts mit dir persönlich.



Wers glaubt. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nicht.



Gell, es ist doch ganz nett wenn ich irgendwo ein bißchen Macht habe! Schon mal daran gedacht als Blockwart zu arbeiten?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. November 2018)

@Haed, sag mal, hast du statt Megablockbuster auch Nig...blockbuster bei den Werbeeinblendungen verstanden? 
Irgendwie hatte ich gestern doch so n bisserl Probleme mit den Ohren


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> @Haed, sag mal, hast du statt Megablockbuster auch Nig...blockbuster bei den Werbeeinblendungen verstanden?


Nicht wirklich. Habe da eh nicht groß hingehört war dann am Handy oder kurz aufn Balkon eine rauchen.



> Irgendwie hatte ich gestern doch so n bisserl Probleme mit den Ohren


Das  glaube ich auch!


----------



## RtZk (12. November 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> In wie weit ist denn das Leben eines vielleicht gar nicht existenten Menschen aus einem Märchenbuch authentisch?



Wie diese Aussage zu dem sonstigen Müll den du verzapfst passt verstehe ich nicht, du vermutlich aber auch nicht.
Jesus von Nazareth hat zu 100% existiert, das ist durch außer biblische Quellen gesichert, dass er jedoch das vollbracht hat was in der Bibel steht, ist hingegen eher extrem fraglich.

Ich schaue aber auch sehr gerne Filme die auf wahren Begebenheiten beruhen, ist oft schöner als freie Erfindungen, auch, wenn man manchmal die brutale Wahrheit sieht.


----------



## JackTheHero (12. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie diese Aussage zu dem sonstigen Müll den du verzapfst passt verstehe ich nicht, du vermutlich aber auch nicht.
> Jesus von Nazareth hat zu 100% existiert, das ist durch außer biblische Quellen gesichert, dass er jedoch das vollbracht hat was in der Bibel steht, ist hingegen eher extrem fraglich.



Nope, ist nicht bewiesen. Ich hab mal ein Buch gelesen, was alle Aussagen der Bibel und anderer Schriftstücke und alles in unendlicher Detailarbeit auseinander genommen hat. Ich weiß nicht mehr alles im Detail, aber kurz gesagt, könnte es Leute gegeben haben, auf die eine solche Bezeichnung gepasst haben könnte. DEN Jesus wie er in der Bibel steht, hat es aber höchstwahrscheinlich niemals gegeben. Alleine die Tatsache, dass es die Geschichte um eine Person wie Jesus in vielen anderen alten Geschichten gibt, beweist es schon. Die Bibel ist nur eine Vermischung vieler alter Kulte, Anschrift und Abwandlung. Die Geschichte alleine um Horus ist schon 1:1 identisch oder dem Mithraskult, der beispielsweise zur Zeit der Römer Gang und Gebe war. Eher anzunehmen, dass die Christen sich bei dem bedient haben.

Empfehle das Buch, extrem aufschlussreich.
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B018FY9954/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1



> Es gibt Tausende Bücher über Jesus von Nazareth! Aber: Hat dieser antike Prediger wirklich gelebt? War er ein Mensch aus Fleisch und Blut? Oder ist er nur ein Phantom, die Erfindung einer frühchristlichen Sekte? – Warum weist die Bibel zahlreiche Ungereimtheiten auf, wenn es um Jesu Herkunft, Geburt und Familie geht? Die Evangelien berichten von zwei völlig verschiedenen Stammlinien seiner Vorfahren. Doch wer war der leibliche Vater Jesu? Und warum wurde seine Mutter Maria sogar als Hure beschimpft? Die Bibel kennt Geschwister Jesu, die Kirche bestreitet dies vehement. – Wie kommt es zu den Widersprüchen im Neuen Testament, wenn über Jesu Geburt, seine Jünger, sein Auftreten und seinen Tod berichtet wird? Nur ein Beispiel: Feierte Jesus das letzte Abendmahl mit seinen Jüngern am 15. Nisan oder schon am 14. Nisan? Von den Evangelisten wird beides bezeugt! Doch wie ist Jesu Auferstehung "nach drei Tagen" zu verstehen, wenn es von Karfreitag bis zum Ostersonntag nur zwei Tage sind? – Weshalb agierten die ersten christlichen Gemeinden im Geheimen und warum unterschied man zwischen den vollkommenen Christen und solchen, denen man nur einen Teil der okkulten Mysterienweisheiten anvertraute? – Was hat es mit dem rätselhaften Stern zu Bethlehem auf sich und wieso beteten noch im Mittelalter Christen vor dem Petersdom zu Rom die Sonne an? Und was, um Himmels Willen, haben Christus und Weihnachten mit der Wintersonnenwende zu tun? Was also ist Wahrheit, was historische Retusche, schnöder Irrtum oder einfach Erfindung? Ganz unkonventionelle Antworten auf diese und ähnliche Fragen gibt dieses Buch.


----------



## Tilfred (12. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie diese Aussage zu dem sonstigen Müll den du verzapfst passt verstehe ich nicht, du vermutlich aber auch nicht.



Au contraire, mein Freund, es bin ja ich und nicht Du. Und ich bin kein "Christ" auch wenn das einige hier annehmen, und bin froh nie
zum Beispiel katholisch oder muslimisch gewesen zu sein. Sorge Dich nicht um mich, für mich passt alles! Danke!



RtZk schrieb:


> Jesus von Nazareth hat zu 100% existiert, das ist durch außer biblische Quellen gesichert, dass er jedoch das vollbracht hat was in der Bibel steht, ist hingegen eher extrem fraglich.



Nein ist es eben nicht. Es gibt keine Quellen zu "Jesus" außer das was in der Bibel steht und was danach, anhand der Bibel, über ihn geschrieben wurde.
Und was sollte er denn nicht gemacht haben, was ja nur eine Frage von gewußt wie ist? Wein aus Wasser kann heute jeder Depp.

Trockenhefe / Reinzuchthefe MoonshinersChoice(R) Spezial  ✿ 10 Gramm fuer 50 Liter  | eBay

Für unsere "Wissenschaftsfreunde"!

Instant Wein - weinverkostungen.de - Verkostungen von Wein

Und die weniger Begabten...



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Die Geschichte alleine um Horus ist schon 1:1 identisch oder dem Mithraskult, der beispielsweise zur Zeit der Römer Gang und Gebe war. Eher anzunehmen, dass die Christen sich bei dem bedient haben.



Nicht die "Christen" haben sich bedient. Das ganze ist eine "Geschichte" und gehört zusammen. Zurück geht das auf "Mose" und die Flut und die sehr
rudimentäre Geschichte davor. 

Nach meinem Dafürhalten sind "Elia", "Mose" und "Jesus", und wahrscheinlich noch weitere die nicht Erwähnung finden, Kreuzungen aus 
"Erdenmensch" und einer reineren Form zumindest von Humanoiden. Gut, das bin ich auch, ich habe aber keinen "(A)Vatar" im "Himmel".  

Und nebenbei, auch offtopic:

Stan Lee ist tot!


----------



## RtZk (12. November 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein ist es eben nicht. Es gibt keine Quellen zu "Jesus" außer das was in der Bibel steht und was danach, anhand der Bibel, über ihn geschrieben wurde.
> Und was sollte er denn nicht gemacht haben, was ja nur eine Frage von gewußt wie ist? Wein aus Wasser kann heute jeder Depp.



Römische Geschichtsschreiber, deren Schriften man ernst nehmen muss, haben über ihn geschrieben, es ist bekannt, dass er auf Befehl von Pontius Pilatus hingerichtet wurde. Die Bibel kann man hier recht getrost ignorieren, ob sie nun mal in einem Punkt über eine andere Person schreibt (oder ob diese Ereignisse in welcher Form auch immer nie statt fanden und reine Erfindungen waren oder ob die Geschichten dann immer nur ausgeschmückt wurden), aber die Person namens Jesus die im elementaren Ereignis beschrieben wird hat existiert und bei dieser hat es sich eben um einen Wanderprediger gehandelt, wie unzählige andere zu dieser Zeit.


----------



## Tilfred (12. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Römische Geschichtsschreiber, deren Schriften man ernst nehmen muss, haben über ihn geschrieben, es ist bekannt, dass er auf Befehl von Pontius Pilatus hingerichtet wurde.



Und auch Pilatus hat ihn nicht in dem Umfang erwähnt. Gar nicht. Weil öfter nicht nur Juden gekreuzigt wurden.

Römische Geschichtsschreiber erwähnen soweit ich weiß 3 mal einen "Christus", ein Spottname, der auf jeden dieser
"Gemeindenmitglieder" angewandt wurde.

Und nein, kein Wanderprediger, eher eine Art "Einstein" (Koryphäe) zumindest auf medizinischem Gebiet und der Chemie!

Nein, es ist auch kein Wunder übers Wasser zu rennen!

Basilisken – Wikipedia

daraus:

"Ermöglicht wird dies durch den Stau von Luft in Mulden unter den Füßen und durch die hohe Geschwindigkeit."

Gewußt wie!


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2018)

Tilfred schrieb:


> "Ermöglicht wird dies durch den Stau von Luft in Mulden unter den Füßen und durch die hohe Geschwindigkeit."
> 
> Gewußt wie!



Wieso unterschlägst du, dass sie dazu auch eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit brauchen?
Denn das Prinzip, das hier zum Tragen kommt, ist das Trägheitsprinzip. 
Das ist übrigens das erste Newtonsche Gesetz.
Und das ist eben der Grund, wieso ein Mensch nie über Wasser laufen kann -- er ist schlicht zu langsam.


----------



## Tilfred (13. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso unterschlägst du, dass sie dazu auch eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit brauchen?



Du weißt aber daß Du das in Deinem Beitrag gerade von mir zitierst? "Hohe Geschwindigkeit"?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist eben der Grund, wieso ein Mensch nie über Wasser laufen kann -- er ist schlicht zu langsam.



Nein ist er nicht. "Jesus" konnte das ja auch. Und Petrus, der baden ging als er Angst bekam und langsamer wurde. Nicht nur 
kommt es auf Geschwindigkeit an sondern auch auf die Art der Füße oder Hilfsmittel und den Winkel zur Wasseroberfläche.
Ich vermute ca 30 km/h sind ausreichend. Und das können Männer um die 30 Jahre noch.


----------



## orca113 (13. November 2018)

Tatort - Alles Was Sie Sagen

9/10 richtig gut. Wotan Wilke Möhring und Franziska Weisz in Höchstform. 

Mein Lieblingsermittlerteam. Schauspiel von beiden super, der Wortwitz und die Dialoge im Allgemeinen sind richtig gut. Spannende Wendung und toller Gesamtaufbau der Geschichte.


----------



## Tilfred (13. November 2018)

Bohemian Rhapsody

Insgesamt eher sehr großes Fernsehen als Kino. Herausragend jedoch die Musik und der Cast der Band!

Empfehlung!


----------



## shadie (13. November 2018)

Nice Guys....fand ich leider nicht so prikelnd.


Venom - hat mir sehr gut gefallen  auch wenn das 3D ******* war.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2018)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsermittlerteam. Schauspiel von beiden super, der Wortwitz und die Dialoge im Allgemeinen sind richtig gut. Spannende Wendung und toller Gesamtaufbau der Geschichte.


Ich finde die beiden nicht schlecht aber meine Lieblingsermittler sind Münster. Gefolgt von Köln und München.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2018)

In den Straßen der Bronx 6/10


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2018)

Das Boot Director´s Cut: 8/10

Klassiker!


----------



## Amon (24. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Boot Director´s Cut: 8/10
> 
> Klassiker!


Da fehlt ja die Hälfte. Das Boot kann man sich nur anschauen wenn man die 6 Stunden Fassung fürs Fernsehen nimmt.

The Wanderes 10/10 allein wegen der absolut geilen Musik.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackTheHero (24. November 2018)

Boys from Brazil mit Gregory Peck

6/10 Film - aus den 70ern halt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2018)

Happy Family


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Da fehlt ja die Hälfte. Das Boot kann man sich nur anschauen wenn man die 6 Stunden Fassung fürs Fernsehen nimmt.


Ich gucke doch nicht einen 6 Stunden Film. 


Kampf der Titanen: 7/10

Der Hobbit - eine unerwartete Reise: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2018)

Black Panther 6/10


----------



## Kusanar (26. November 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich gucke doch nicht einen 6 Stunden Film.



Muss ja nicht gleich 6 Stunden sein, aber knapp über 3 reicht ja schon mal für den Anfang:

Apocalypse Now Redux !

Mal wieder nach Jahren die Scheibe in den Player geworfen. 9/10. Immer noch ein spitzen Film, teilweise echt arg beklemmendes Setting.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2018)

Zwischen zwei Leben - The Mountain Between Us 5/10


----------



## audianer1990 (30. November 2018)

Phantastische Tierwesen: Grindelwalds Verbrechen: 10/10

Bohemian Rhapsody: 08/10

Venom: 08/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2018)

Ein Mann – ein Mord


----------



## MOD6699 (3. Dezember 2018)

Avengers 3 Infinity War - 8/10 fand ihn ziemlich gut, auch wenn man das vorher "natürlich" schon wusste und mMn die Kampfszenen gerade zu Anfang ziemlich sinnlos erschienen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2018)

Wer ist Daddy?  4/10


----------



## Two-Face (5. Dezember 2018)

Habe mir mal wieder die alten "Raimiman"-Filme reingezogen. 
Also über den dritten Teil kann man sagen was man will, aber diese Filme sind weit besser gealtert, als viele meinen.
Ich fand' die Rollen damals wie heute ideal besetzt und visuell sind diese Filme nach wie vor eine Wucht.

Da kann dieser Kram, den Sony mit den Reboots gemacht hat, einfach nicht mithalten.


----------



## der_yappi (5. Dezember 2018)

Weils gerade bei Prime war und ich den Film (trotz DVD im Schrank) mal in HD sehen wollte...



Jagd auf Roter Oktober


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2018)

Star mit Queen Latifah 2/10


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2018)

Was ist denn "Raimiman"? Wenn ich danach suche kommt immer nur rainman. Hast du mal einen Link dazu?

Bei mir war's übrigens nochmal John Wick 2. Ich mag die Filme wirklich und der Ton ist schlicht sehr authentisch.


Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (6. Dezember 2018)

"Raimi-Man", die Spider-Man Filme von Sam Raimi.

Theoretisch könnte man auch "Maguire-Man" sagen, aber das klingt wohl doch zu abgedroschen.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich komm mit Tobi überhaupt nicht klar.



Wer ist Daddy?
7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2018)

Hereditary - Das Vermächtnis 8/10


----------



## kero81 (7. Dezember 2018)

Hotel Artemis 7,5/10

Ansich ne sehr coole Idee, finde man hätte aber mehr draus machen können.


----------



## Kindercola (7. Dezember 2018)

Deadpool 10/10 (sehr subjektiv )
Ich liebe diesen Film, also die Wertung mal nicht so ernst nehmen^^ kann ich mir immer wieder angucken


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2018)

The Bad Batch 3/10


----------



## kero81 (16. Dezember 2018)

Equalizer 2 8/10 
Eigentlich nichts besonderes, aber er war solide. Ich mag Denzel einfach.


----------



## deady1000 (17. Dezember 2018)

Spectral 7/10

Das Netflix-Original hat mich gut unterhalten.
Auch der wissenschaftliche Hintergrund zur Entstehung solcher spektralen Wesen hat mich beeindruckt.


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2018)

MEG Meg (Film) – Wikipedia

nicht schlecht aber auch nicht der Brüller. Dennoch gebe ich gute 7/10 weil es coole Lacher drin gab und ich Jason Statham sehr cool finde


----------



## kero81 (17. Dezember 2018)

I still see you 8/10 
Hatte mich iwie an Life is Strange erinnert, wahrsch. wegen der Hauptdarstellerin. Fand den Film recht gut.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Dezember 2018)

The End of the F***ing World. (5 Episoden bis jetzt)
8,5/10
Britischer geht Humor nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2018)

Die Heiligen drei Könige 7/10

Die Darsteller sind gut gewählt und spielen auch echt gut, gerade der dicke in der Szene wo er auf dem negativ-trip ist.
Leider ist halt einiges vorhersehbar und manches schlicht zu simpel abgetan. Im ganzen aber wirklich sehenswert.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2018)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## T'PAU (17. Dezember 2018)

Pacific Rim - Uprising 6/10

Naja, hätt's eigentlich nicht gebraucht. Immerhin tolle Action-Sequenzen.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Dezember 2018)

ARQ 8/10

My mind is blown! 
Netflix Original zum Thema Zeitschleifen. 

Top


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2018)

Dirty Harry II – Calahan


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. Dezember 2018)

*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





The Green Berets - Die grünen Teufel* (USA 1968) 7/10

 Ja, euer erzreaktionärer Papa mit dem erbärmlichen Filmgeschmack stellt mal wieder einen Asbach Uralt Streifen vor... 

  Klar, bei einem Rotwein im gediegenen Restaurant, lässt sich immer  darüber schwadronieren, wie die imperialistischen USA überall Demokratie  und Kapitalismus bringen - bei Bedarf auch mit der großen Kelle, aber  mal abgesehen von solchen ideologischen Scharmützeln, der Film an sich  hat irgendwie was, natürlich sehe ich  dies mit einer großen Portion Sympathie hier, denn die herrlich  altmodische Inszenierung in schönsten Technicolor Farben verfängt auch  heute noch (bei mir).
 Im  Grunde genommen natürlich gehörig naiv und plakativ, aber wäre ich  Amerikaner, würde mich das Geschwätz anderer Leute aus anderen Nationen  auch nicht interessieren - es ist halt deren Selbstverständnis von sich  und ihrer Nation. Kann man kritisch sehen, kann man aber auch einfach  stehen lassen. Ich entscheide mich für letzteres.

Dreh- und  Angelpunkt ist natürlich John Wayne als Colonel Mike Kirby der mit  seinem verschworenen Haufen titelgebender "Green Berets", einer Special  Forces Abteilung der US Infantry, vor Ort in Vietnam die feindlichen  Linien infiltriert und dafür sorgen soll, man behält die Oberhand. Na  gut, ein paar Jahre später musste man dann doch wie ein geprügelter Hund  sich davonschleichen, aber dies ist eine andere Geschichte.
 Wie  auch immer, Wayne liefert mal wieder ab, von der Ausstrahlung und  Attitüde her ein unvergleichlicher, unheimlich einnehmender Titan, der  einfach raumfüllend jede Szene beherrscht, verwundert mich gar nicht,  wenn er seit seinem Durchbruch 1939 mit "Ringo" fortan nur noch in  Hauptrollen zu sehen war.

Ok, hier und da gibt es mikroskopisch  auszumachende Kritik am System, aber wirklich nur mikroskopisch. Ich  sehe den Film als gut abgehangenen Schinken an, der aus seiner  Überzeugung keinen Hehl macht. Unterstützt von ein paar formidablen  Gestalten wie dem knurrigen Aldo Ray (mittig im Szenenbild neben Wayne),  liefert der Streifen hochbudgetierte, an allen Ecken und Enden krachende  Große Jungs Unterhaltung ab.

In diesem Sinne: Nur ein totes Kommischwein ist ein gutes Schwein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2018)

Tanz der Teufen 1


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (21. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die Klasse von 1984* (USA 1982) 7/10

 Wirklich guter Film, der, wenn ich nicht daneben liege, vor 36  Jahren als die Initialzündung gilt, was den filmisch angelehnten Blick  auf die Zustände an den US Schulen legte (und seitdem dürfte es gewiss  nicht besser geworden sein).
Der spätere Phantom Kommando Regisseur Mark L. Lester erweist sich  auch hier schon als solider Handwerker, welcher die Waage findet  zwischen Gesellschaftskritik und durchaus knackig-kurzen Momenten  psychischer und vor allen Dingen zum Ende hin dann auch physischer  Gewalt hin- und herzuwechseln.

 Getragen wird der Film vom wirklich auf den Punkt besetzten und  sehr sympathischen Perry King, welcher als neuer Musiklehrer Andy auf  eine neue High School wechselt, nachdem sein Vorgänger sich dauerhaft  beurlauben ließ.
Anfangs noch mit dem typischen Enthusiasmus ans Werke gehend,  erkennt er schnell, die tonangebende Gang um den gar nicht mal so  unsympathisch erscheinenden Stegman mitsamt seinen debilen Laufburschen  und ihrer minderjährigen Bettmatratze beschränkt sich nicht nur auf die  üblichen Schulbelustigungen wie Toilettenschmiereien, Verprügeln und  Abziehen von Schwächeren plus Frechheiten gegenüber Lehrern, nein, man  mischt auch kräftig im Drogen- und Prostitutionsgewerbe mit.

 Als die degenerierte Bande dann nach vielen, vielen Provokationen  schließlich über Andys Freundin 



Spoiler



herfällt


, schlägt dieser endgültig  zurück...

 Ich, ausgewiesener Barbar und Anhänger niederer  Instinktbefriedigung, ging mit Andys Methoden zur Problemlösung  selbstredend d'accord. Einfach nur göttlich wie er den abgrundtief  psychopathischen Oberknilch 



Spoiler



abserviert


...  

 In diesem Sinne: Ein Glück mal war ich Anfang der 80er Jahre noch  viel zu klein, um zu realisieren wie schrecklich aus heutiger Sicht die  meisten Frisuren und Klamotten wirken... 
Und der blutjunge Michael J. Fox ein paar Jahre, bevor er mit Zurück in die Zukunft unsterblich werden sollte, war auch dabei...


----------



## kero81 (22. Dezember 2018)

Meg 7/10 Nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht besonders gut. Kann man sich aber anschauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2018)

Joey 6/10


----------



## T'PAU (23. Dezember 2018)

Detroit *7/10

*Für mich eher kein Film, den ich mir nochmal anschauen wollte, thematisch jedoch auch heute noch brandaktuell.


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2018)

Skyscraper 3/10 
Puuh, ich hab den jetzt drei mal angefangen bzw weiter geschaut und kam nie über eine halbe Std. ... Ich mag The Rock eher in lustigen Filmen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Dezember 2018)

*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deadly Revenge - Das Brooklyn Massaker* (USA 1991) 8/10

 Zum  bevorstehenden Fest der Hiebe, natürlich mal wieder diesen einsamen  Stern in der mehr als nur durchwachsenen Filmografie des äußerst  spleenigen Steven Seagals hervorgeholt... Und was soll ich sagen, außer:  NUR SO!

 Der zu dieser Zeit noch wirklich gertenschlank  durchtrainierte Aikido Großmeister war hier mit Fug und Recht nach Nico,  Hard to Kill und Zum Töten freigegeben auf dem Weg an die Spitze... Als  erbarmungsloser Cop mit verdammt kurzer  Zündschnur räumt er unter dem Verbrecherpack mit einer Radikalität auf,  wie man sie weder zuvor noch danach gleichermaßen grobschlächtig als  auch immersiv den geneigten Zuschauer abzuholend verstehend sehen  konnte...
 Egal, wo der 1,96  m Riese auch auftaucht, man kann seinen Blick nicht abwenden - und  Steven trieft der Machismo dabei in jeder Szene nur so aus den Poren -  einfach nur köstlich... 

  Ok, was ist jetzt eigentlich so sehr anders? Nun ja, wie immer bei  solchen Streifen: Die Action... Die damals noch nicht ausgelutschten  Moves werden hier mit solch einer Präzision und Härte kredenzt, dass das  alles auch rund 27 Jahre später nichts von seiner Sogwirkung verloren  hat.
Insbesondere der Barfight gehört mit zum GÖTTLICHSTEN, was  ich im Mano a Mano Bereich jemals gesehen habe (und ich kenne verdammt  viel). Ich sage es ganz ehrlich, ich hätte keiner der hier beteiligten  Stuntmänner sein wollen, da wird es trotz Erfahrung und Absprachen blaue  Flecken gegeben haben... 

  Getoppt nur noch vom Final Fight im Unterschlupf des grenzgenial  psychotisch aufspielenden William Forsythe als Oberknilch, der von  Steven dermaßen zu Kleinholz verarbeitet wird, um es schier nicht  glauben zu können...

Ja, liebe Kinder, Nixblicker, Dummlaller und  Pansen, es gab wirklich mal eine Zeit als Steven der amtliche Henker  war. *tränen der ergiffenheit wegwischt*


----------



## Pisaopfer (23. Dezember 2018)

Bruce Lee – Die Todesfaust des Cheng Li --- Nach vielen Jahren zufällig im TV gesehen. Bruce Lee hat mein Bruder damals immer auf Super 8 gesuchtet. Is lange her.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2018)

Hellraiser – Das Tor zur Hölle


----------



## T'PAU (23. Dezember 2018)

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri  *6-8/10*

Stellenweise wirklich gut und schwarzhumorig, aber...



Spoiler



dieses offene Ende, ohne dass der Mörder gefunden wird! 
Hat den Film irgendwie verdorben für mich. Naja, sollte wohl so sein.



OT:
Und dann ist mitten im Film Vodafone Kabelfernsehen abgekackt (0% Quali und Stärke auf allen Sendern)!
Nach ein paar Minuten Quali und Stärke überall wieder (annähernd) normal, aber etliche Transponder "ohne Daten", was mein Vu+ Duo2 angezeigt hat, u.a. Sky Cinema. Zum Glück lief wenigstens Cinema+1 noch, konnte ich den Film zuende sehen.
Hoffentlich ist das bis Weihnachten (ups, ist ja schon soweit ^^) wieder behoben.


----------



## deady1000 (24. Dezember 2018)

Bumblebee
6,9 von 10

War vermutlich etwas zu gehyped vom Trailer und weil Transformers damals so ein Blockbuster war.
Der Film als Gesamtpaket war okay und die Effekte ziemlich gut.
Bumblebee und seine Emotionen waren erstklassig animiert.

Aber die Story war recht dünn und teilweise nicht besonders glaubwürdig.
Das erste Drittel des Films nach dem Prolog war seeeehr zäh.

Was auch etwas seltsam war:
Die Erde nimmt zum ersten Mal Kontakt mit zwei lebendigen Decepticons und einem Autobot auf und in wirklich jeder Szene ist immer nur John Cena vorne mit dabei, der Rest sind gesichtslose Statisten.
Als ob es in den USA damals nur diesen einen Mann gegeben hätte. Er war quasi immer der erste und einzige vor Ort.

Ich hätte mir mehr Atmosphäre wie in Transformers 1 gewünscht und mehr von der Story um Bumblebee und die Autobots statt die Lebensgeschichte der jungen Charlie, die ihn findet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2018)

Tomb Raider 2018 4/10


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2018)

Oceans 8  8/10
Kam zwar nicht ganz an die alten Teile ran, war aber dennoch ganz okay.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Dezember 2018)

"The Great Wall" (2016) 
*3/10*

Puuuuuhhh, der war aber ordentlich schlecht. Wer hat sich denn bei besoffenem Kopf diese Power Ranger Copy Cat Armee in fünf verschiedenen knallbunten Plastikrüstungen ausgedacht? Ganz ehrlich, das sah schon so furchtbar aus, da sind die quasi nicht vorhandene Story und die offenbar von der Mittelstufen-Theater-AG der Gesamtschule Hinterzipfelklatsching ausgearbeiteten Dialoge kaum noch weiter aufgefallen.
Das war wohl eher ein völlig misslungener Versuch, Hollywoodkino und chinesisches Massenkino zusammen zu bringen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Dezember 2018)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Excalibur (GB/USA 1981) 10/10

Die DEFINITIVE Verfilmung der König Artus (Arthur) Saga rund um das sagenumwobene Schwert, Merlin, den heiligen Gral und die Ritter der Tafelrunde.

Ich weiß nicht, was ich hierzu sagen soll, nur soviel: Wenn es einen Film gibt, der die berühmte Sage so dermaßen fantastisch umgesetzt hat, dann bleibt nur dieser hier übrig.
Einfach eine Augenweide in allen Belangen... OPTIK... Sound.... Dieser SOUND... Richard Wagner und Carl Orff im Wechsel... GÖTTLICHST!
Hier kann man vollständig abtauchen in eine Zeit in der klirrende Schwerter, blutige Schlachten, schimmernde Rüstungen, dunkle Verliese, bezaubernde Burgfräulein noch zugegen - und Ehre, Treue, Mut und Heldentum noch hohe Ideale waren...

Exquisite Gesichter wie Gabriel Byrne, Patrick Stewart und Liam Neeson am Anfang ihrer Karrieren inklusive... Ein absoluter Rausch, man taucht als geneigter Zuschauer vollends ein.
Neben meinem anderen Alltime Fantasy Favorit, Conan - Der Barbar, der für mich einzig ernstzunehmende Genrefilm.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2018)

Die Hard: 10/10

Klassiker. Mit einfachsten Mitteln das Maximum rausgeholt.

Gremlins: 9/10

Auch ein Klassiker. Die Puppen und Trickeffekte sind auch heute noch sehr gut. Ganz ohne CGI.

Herr der Ringe -  die Gefährten: 8/10

Netter Auftakt der Reihe. Der dritte Teil gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2018)

Hansel & Gretel 7/10

Horror-Film mit grimm'scher Märchenkulisse aus Südkorea. Fängt an wie ein ziemlich bunter Weihnachtsfilm, wird dann aber zunehmend düster. 
Typisch für Filme aus Südkorea: Harter Tobak mit einer gesellschafts- und vor allem kapitalismuskritischen Pointe. Was aber grade hier herraussticht ist die Parabel zwischen Kinder- und Erwachsenenwelt. Besonders am Ende wird dieses "Peter-Pan"-Motiv sehr deutlich. Ein Film, auf den man sich halt auch einlassen muss, also nichts für Leute, die nur Hollywood gewöhnt sind.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2018)

American Pie 3


----------



## Hans_ (25. Dezember 2018)

Sunshine (2007): 7/10

Hat mich gut unterhalten. Wer auf Astronomie und Sci-Fi Filme steht, ist gut bedient.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Dezember 2018)

Vier Fäuste für ein Halleluja --- Immer wieder geil.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2018)

Life of the Party 4/10


----------



## T'PAU (26. Dezember 2018)

Black Panther *5/10*

Imho einer der schwächeren Marvel-Filme, ums mal wohlwollend auszudrücken.
Dieses "Afrika meets Hightech" im Film passt irgendwie so gar nicht zusammen!
Und die Hauptcharaktere bleiben auch eher schwach und zu sehr zwanghaft auf Schwarzafrikaner getrimmt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2018)

Der Knochenjäger: 8/10

Guter Thriller mit Denzel Washington und Angelina Jolie

Zorn der Titanen: 6/10

Bonus für Sam Worthington, Liam Neeson und Rosamund Pike. Ansonsten eher schwach.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2018)

Bullitt mit Steve McQueen


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Knochenjäger: 8/10
> 
> Guter Thriller mit Denzel Washington und Angelina Jolie


Du vergibst einem billigen_ Sieben_-Verschnitt genauso viele Punkte wie DHdR: Die Gefährten?


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Dezember 2018)

Your Name 10/10 Schon lange nicht einen so guten Anime gesehen, am Anfang kommt diie Geschichte nicht ganz in Schwung und manche Stellen sind etwas verwirrend aber trotzdem ein Sehr guter Anime.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2018)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Your Name 10/10 Schon lange nicht einen so guten Anime gesehen, am Anfang kommt diie Geschichte nicht ganz in Schwung und manche Stellen sind etwas verwirrend aber trotzdem ein Sehr guter Anime.


Hoffentlich doch auf Japanisch geschaut, oder?


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du vergibst einem billigen_ Sieben_-Verschnitt genauso viele Punkte wie DHdR: Die Gefährten?


So billig fand ich den gar nicht. Ok, "Sieben" ist besser.
Und "HDR" ist eben ein anderes Genre. 

Ich war heute mit meiner Frau in "Mary Poppins Rückkehr": 7/10
Kommt an den Charme des Originals nicht ganz heran. Aber sonst sehr liebevoll gemacht.  Das mit den Gesangseinlagen  war uns allerdings etwas zuviel.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Dezember 2018)

Für Charme war ich gestern in "Der Junge muss an die frische Luft". 8/10


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2018)

Davon haben wir heute den Trailer gesehen. Der war witzig.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Dezember 2018)

Der Trailer ist deutlich überdrehter als der Film, der hat nämlich durchaus auch traurige Passagen. 



Spoiler



Immerhin stirbt Hapes Mutter


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Trailer ist deutlich überdrehter als der Film, der hat nämlich durchaus auch traurige Passagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß. 



Spoiler



Der Junge Hape hat scheinbar versucht das mit Humor zu überwinden. Bzw sich und andere dadurch abzulenken. Zumindest habe ich so den Eindruck



Ich hole mir den Film später mal auf Bluray.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> So billig fand ich den gar nicht. Ok, "Sieben" ist besser.
> Und "HDR" ist eben ein anderes Genre.


ich hab' den ehrlichgesagt nur geschaut, weil da Al Bundy mitspielt.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Dezember 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hoffentlich doch auf Japanisch geschaut, oder?



Leider nicht, auf Pro7 Maxx lief der leider nur auf Deutsch  Aber werde mir den Film definitiv kaufen


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2018)

Den kann man prima mit der Freundin angucken.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ich hab' den ehrlichgesagt nur geschaut, weil da Al Bundy mitspielt.


Und ich wegen den Hauptdarstellern Denzel Washington und Angelina Jolie.

Aber Al Bundy ist auch cool!


----------



## T'PAU (28. Dezember 2018)

The Terminator *9/10 *


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Dezember 2018)

Warum 1 Punkt Abzug?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Dezember 2018)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Warum 1 Punkt Abzug?


Wahrscheinlich wegen der "Augen-OP-Szene."


----------



## audianer1990 (28. Dezember 2018)

Aquaman

Story 6/10
Effekte 9/10


----------



## Berky (28. Dezember 2018)

Zoomania 

ausgezeichnet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=duOg1CQQnQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Dezember 2018)

Assassin's Creed (2016)
5/10

Uninspiriert, unkreativ. Und wann lernt Hollywood endlich, dass man Atmosphäre und Stil nicht durch ein simples "mehr" an völlig generischen Martial Arts Kampfszenen ersetzen kann?


----------



## Johnny05 (29. Dezember 2018)

Zombieland ^^ Woody Harrelson geht immer 

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2018)

The Freshman mit Marlon Brando


----------



## der_yappi (29. Dezember 2018)

Gerade Urlaub, viel Zeit und bei Prime gibts atm eine für mich gute Filmauswahl...


Jurassic Park
Sin City
Apollo 13
Ein Fressen für die Geier
Mein liebster Feind
The Death of Stalin
Der rasende Gockel
Tomb Raider 1 und 2
The Italian Job
Was diese Frau so alles treibt
Ein Goldfisch zum verlieben
Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2018)

Death Wish 8/10

Wenn man nicht gerade die alten Filme mit BW im Kopf hat, ist er eigentlich ganz Ok.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2018)

Ziemlich beste Freunde: 10/10

Einfach ein sehr schöner Film welcher einen zum lachen und weinen bringt. Meistens aber zum lachen. Kann man sich immer wieder angucken.

Open Range: 8/10

Cooler Oldschool Western mit Kevin Costner und Robert Duvall.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2018)

Auf der Jagd nach dem grünen Diamanten


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2018)

Independence Day 2 5,5/10
Die Animationen waren klasse, die Königin eine coole Idee, auch der Ton war ganz gut, wenn auch nicht berauschend, aber der Rest? Dafür gehört Emmerich eigentlich gebackpfeift.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Dezember 2018)

The Predator (2018) - 4/10
Script, Logik, Action, Spannung - alles SEHR mau. Als Trash-Film aber ganz okay.
 Ne Schande, was aus dem Franchise gemacht wurde.


----------



## Tunarak (30. Dezember 2018)

hab den Film "boston" gesehen. Weiß aber nicht wie ich den Film bewerten würde. Unterhalten hat der Film mich trotzdem.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2018)

Der Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs: 10/10

Ein krönender Abschluss der Reihe. Hier passt einfach alles und die 11 Oscars sind verdient.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2018)

Reservoir Dogs – Wilde Hunde


----------



## T'PAU (31. Dezember 2018)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Warum 1 Punkt Abzug?


Weil ich eigentlich (so gut wie) nie 10 Punkte vergebe. Das heisst in meinen Augen, dass ein Film _perfekt_ ist und das kommt eigentlich nie vor.


Maze Runner - Die Auserwählten in der Todeszone *7/10*

Eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam. Als Abschluss-Film einer Trilogie ist mir das Ende aber zu offen (wie geht's nun mit der Seuche und dem vermeintlichen Heilmittel weiter?).


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2019)

Aquaman 7/10

Sehr unterhaltsam aber gegen Ende gähn. Zog sich


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (1. Januar 2019)

Bird Box 6 - 10


----------



## Minera (1. Januar 2019)

John Wick: Kapitel 2

War echt Unterhaltsam


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Januar 2019)

Detektiv Conan - Der Magier des letzten Jahrhunderts 7/10 Die Rätsel waren viel zu einfach aber trotzdem hat mich die Story gut unterhalten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2019)

Hilfe, die Amis kommen


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Januar 2019)

*Idiocracy*

*6,5/10* (für eine Komödie, die aufgrund des gewählten Themas reichlich mit Flachwitzen gespickt ist, aber wirklich gut)

Der Opener hat eigentlich *10/10* verdient:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YwZ0ZUy7P3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2019)

Ready Player One 6/10


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2019)

Kingsman: The Secret Service - 8/10

Cooler Agenten Film

Logan: 8/10

TV Version. War glaube ich etwas geschnitten. Dennoch ein guter Film.
Habe ich auch auf Bluray.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2019)

Detektiv Conan - Das Verschwinden des Conan Edogawa 10/10  Ein Sehr guter Film und die Rätsel sind nicht so einfach gewesen, vieles wurde mir erst später im Film klar. War eben der Jubiläumsfilm zum 20. der musste gut sein


----------



## orca113 (3. Januar 2019)

Matrix 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2019)

The Killing Fields – Schreiendes Land 4/10


----------



## orca113 (4. Januar 2019)

Cast Away 5/10

Eigentlich sehr gut aber die Szenen in der "Zivilisation" sehr sehr langatmig und nervig....


----------



## masturbinho (4. Januar 2019)

Habe mich nun auch etwas vom Bird-Box-Hype anstecken lassen und gestern mal bei Netflix gesehen - für mich eine solide 7/10! Der Switch mit den Rückblenden funktioniert tadellos, das Ende ist dabei aber eher so "meh" - ist aber auch schwierig bei so einer Story einen passenden "Ausstieg" zu finden.


----------



## deady1000 (4. Januar 2019)

Mal wieder...

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Gefährten
Der Herr der Ringe: Die zwei Türme
Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs

Alle natürlich in der Special Extended Edition und alle natürlich 10/10.


----------



## Johnny05 (5. Januar 2019)

Zwei glorreiche Halunken ( BlueRay Special - Edition ) mit Lee van Cleef und Clint Eastwood . Bester Spaghetti - Westen von allen ausser Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2019)

Terminator: 8/10

Leider trotz Sendezeit und Alterhinweis wieder im TV geschnitten gewesen. Zum Glück habe ich den Film auch auf Bluray.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2019)

Wayne’s World


----------



## der_yappi (5. Januar 2019)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Zwei glorreiche Halunken ( BlueRay Special - Edition ) mit Lee van Cleef und Clint Eastwood . Bester Spaghetti - Westen von allen ausser Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod.



Da warte ich drauf das der endlich mal wieder im TV (am besten Öffis) kommt...

Die haben in letzter Zeit da auch einige Western gebracht die ich mir angekuckt hab:

Für eine handvoll Dollar
Für ein paar Dollar mehr
Töte, Amigo!
Hängt Ihn höher
40 Wagen Westwärts


----------



## Two-Face (6. Januar 2019)

_Leichen pflastern seinen Weg_ 9/10

Kürzlich die Blu-Ray-Version geholt (mit Mediabook), erfreulicherweise mit erheblich konstanterer Bildqualität als die DVD-Version von 2001.
Wer den Film schon auf DVD hat, ein Kauf auf BD lohnt sich in dem Fall also - wer den Film noch gar nicht hat erst recht zuschlagen, der Film ist ein Must-See-Classic.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2019)

Aquaman 6/10


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2019)

Stirb langsam: Jetzt erst Recht! - 8/10

Gut inszeniert. Gute Unterhaltung & Schauspieler.


----------



## Basti1988 (8. Januar 2019)

Das Schloss im Himmel - 1986 ‧ Fantasy/Action ‧ 2h 6m

9/10


----------



## masturbinho (8. Januar 2019)

Edit2


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Stirb langsam: Jetzt erst Recht! - 8/10
> 
> Gut inszeniert. Gute Unterhaltung & Schauspieler.



Wermutstropfen ist halt das Fehlen von Manfred Lehmann für Bruce Willis.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2019)

masturbinho schrieb:


> Die Vorbereitungen für Creed 2, der in diesen Tagen in die Kinos kommt, sind nun abgeschlossen...


Da gehe ich auch rein!



Threshold schrieb:


> Wermutstropfen ist halt das Fehlen von Manfred Lehmann für Bruce Willis.


Das stimmt. Ist mir auch aufgefallen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2019)

Bad Taste


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Terminator: 8/10
> 
> Leider trotz Sendezeit und Alterhinweis wieder im TV geschnitten gewesen. Zum Glück habe ich den Film auch auf Bluray.



Montag habe ich den ungeschnitten auf Amazon Prime gesehen.

8/10 super Film schön die 80er eingefangen und einfach topp Michael Biehn.

Gestern 16.50 ab Paddington... hatte mir ne Miss Marple vierer Box gekauft.

8/10 super Film. Die Rutherford haut da alles weg.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2019)

C.H.U.D. – Panik in Manhattan 4/10


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2019)

Predator - Upgrade 8/10

Kein schlechter Film, solange man ihn nicht mit den alten Teilen vergleicht. Das einzige was mich etwas gestört hat, ist das schnelle Ende.



Spoiler



Ganz sicher kommt da noch ein weiterer Teil, bei dem Ende!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2019)

Alienkiller 5/10


----------



## Markss1 (12. Januar 2019)

"Inception" - the best of the best)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2019)

Atomic Hero 3/10


----------



## der_yappi (14. Januar 2019)

Terminal
Mr & Mrs Smith

Und in Prime die Will-Sehen-Liste nochmals weiter befüllt


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2019)

Passengers (2008) nicht zu verwechseln mit dem SciFi Film: 3/10

Wirkt wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt.  Da hätte man viel mehr draus machen können. So 0 Spannung und ein echt blöde Auflösung, welche an Filme wie "The Sixth Sense" oder "The Others" erinnert, welche um Längen besser sind. Die Darstellerleistungen sind auch bescheiden. Ein Film der überflüssig ist und ich niemanden empfehlen kann.


----------



## orca113 (14. Januar 2019)

Whiteout 7/10 sehr gut gemachter Thriller in der Antarktis. Manchmal etwas lang. Sonst topp.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Januar 2019)

Skyscraper (ich glaub der hieß so) - 4/10.

Seichte Kost.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2019)

Cusack – Der Schweigsame


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2019)

"Unbreakable" mit Bruce Willis und meinem "Lieblingsmaximalpigmentierten" Samuel L. Jackson

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2019)

The Matrix: 10/10

Einfach genial. Die anderen beiden Teile sind etwas schwächer. Aber zusammen eine gute Trilogie.
Wobei ja viele meinen man hätte es lieber beim ersten Teil belassen sollen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2019)

Und immer hinterher Matrix XP gucken


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2019)

_The Darkness_ [2016] 4/10

Das reißt auch nicht Kevin Bacon raus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2019)

Judgment Night – Zum Töten verurteilt 3/10


----------



## T'PAU (16. Januar 2019)

Deadpool 2 - Super Duper $@%!#§ Cut  *7/10*

Bin mir noch nicht so sicher, was ich von dieser Fortsetzung halten soll. Teils wirklich klasse, teils iwie blödsinnig.
Muss nochmal die Normal-Fassung zum Vergleich schauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2019)

Mortal Kombat 2 – Annihilation 4/10


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Januar 2019)

Die Mumie 2 7/10 der erste Teil war deutlich besser und warum hat man die Hauptastelllerin ersetzt die vorherige war besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2019)

God’s Army II – Die Prophezeiung 5/10


----------



## deady1000 (20. Januar 2019)

Justice League - 6/10

Die Retusche von Supermans Schnurrbart gleich ab der ersten Filmsekunde macht mich wahnsinnig. (s.u.)
Wie konnten die es da so vermasseln? 
Die hätten echt warten sollen bis Henry Cavill vertraglich nicht mehr an den Schnurrbart für Mission Impossible 6 gebunden ist.
Fast in jeder Szene wird man durch das schlechte CGI abgelenkt.

Großer Pluspunkt war für mich Ezra Miller als The Flash alias Barry Allen.
Gerade auf englisch macht es echt Bock ihm zuzuschauen. Lustiger Typ. 

Von der Story her war der Film relativ mies.
Eigentlich wurde nur ein Team gebildet und der Weg für neue Solo-Stories geebnet. (zB Aquaman)

---

*#stachegate auf Twitter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_move (20. Januar 2019)

Ezra Miller als The Flash ist furchtbar. Diese komischen Verrenkungen andauernd, z.B. das angedeutete Wettrennen gegen Superman am Ende. Was soll das? Besonders cool wie Barry Allen in den Comics kommt er dabei nicht rüber. Und flott sind seine Sprüche auch nicht. Vor Allem aber... wieso wird er selbst langsamer in den Zeitlupe-Szenen? Da sind die Quicksilver-Einlagen in X-Men: Days of Future Past und X-Men: Apocalypse tausend mal besser inszeniert. Dann lieber Aquaman und Cyborg, auch wenn Arthur Curry nicht den Comics entspricht. Grant Gustin als Barry Allen/The Flash in der Serie ist auch schrecklich. Der weint viel zu viel. 

Hier, so geht Flash:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUjNuGvtyz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ansonsten mein letzter Film im Kino war Bumble Bee. Creed 2 hatte ich mir neben Aquaman und Bohemian Rhapsody schon in Australien angesehen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Die hätten echt warten sollen bis Henry Cavill vertraglich nicht mehr an den Schnurrbart für Mission Impossible 6 gebunden ist.



Jetzt mal ernsthaft. Wer macht denn so einen Vertrag, dass er den Schnauzer behalten muss?
Spielt doch keine Rolle, ob Cavill in der Rolle bei Tom Cruise einen Schnauzer trägt oder nicht. Völlig Gaga die Branche.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2019)

Die Götter müssen verrückt sein II


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Januar 2019)

The Matrix - Revolutions 9/10 Der erste Teil ist immer noch der beste der Trilogie

Man of Tai Chi 5/10 die Geschichte ist nicht wirklich vorhanenden und alles ist vorhersehbar

Night School 7/10 War witzig und hat mich gut unterhalten


----------



## Basti1988 (21. Januar 2019)

*Porco Rosso *

Hayao Miyazaki - Studio Ghibli - 18. Juli 1992

*8/10* - original Japanisch mit dt. Untertitel


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2019)

I Tonya 7,5/10
Die Idee die gegensätzlichen Aussagen aller Beteiligten einfach Mal so stehen zu lassen ist zwar Mal was Anderes, mit hätte eine klarere Linie aber besser gefallen. So blieb man halt (mit Absicht) komplett bei der Aussenansicht.


----------



## der_yappi (21. Januar 2019)

Bei Prime:

Star Trek (Reboot-Version)
Star Trek: Into Darkness
neue Staffel von TGT

Im HDD-Recorder liegen zum anschauen bereit

The Expendables
The Expendables 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2019)

Gesprengte Ketten


----------



## Bongripper666 (21. Januar 2019)

John Wick 2 

8/10, nicht so gut wie Teil 1


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2019)

Tatort "Zorn": 7/10

War sonst ganz gut nur der Schluß nicht wirklich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2019)

Funland 4/10


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Januar 2019)

Jumanji 6/10 (alten Film) War ganz ok aber die Geschichte und der ganze Film brauchen einen Feinschliff.

Ice Age 2 8/10 Witzig wie immer, nur diesmal kamen neue Characktere dazu und der Film wurde umso besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2019)

Dirty Cops: War on Everyone


----------



## RyzA (27. Januar 2019)

R.E.D. 2 : 6/10

Trotz Top Besetzung irgendwie langweilig. Bin ich bei eingeschlafen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2019)

James Bond Im Angesicht des Todes


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Januar 2019)

Nachts im Museum 2 6/10 Nettes Chaos aber irgendwie fehlt mir da eine richtige Story, habe das Gefühl es ist eine Story die wurde auf einer Seite geschrieben.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (28. Januar 2019)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm

Nicht zu spannend, aber durchaus sehenswert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2019)

Ghostbusters 2


----------



## YuT666 (29. Januar 2019)

Countdown (2016)

War besser als ich gedacht hatte. Nicholas Nemeth & Kane waren ganz brauchbar und Katharine Isabelle richtig gut.

Netter kleiner Actioner, der hier und da doch mal etwas tiefer geht. Kein großes Kino, aber ich wurde doch recht gut unterhalten.

7/10


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2019)

A Star is Born 8/10

Mal wieder eine gute Abwechslung zu den ganzen Superhelden und Action Filmen.


----------



## Deimos (30. Januar 2019)

Einige der Filme, die ich in der letzten Zeit gesehen habe: *

Annihilation (7.5/10)*
Interessante und unkonventionelle Geschichte, schwer zu greifen, spannend umgesetzt. Garlands zweites (Regie-)Werk, das mich ähnlich fasziniert wie Ex Machina.

*Hereditary (7.5/10)*
Für einen Horrorfilm filmisch sehr gut, coole Spannungsmomente, überraschender Plottwist. Fand ich sehr überzeugend!

*Black Sheep (6/10)*
Erstaunlich gelungene Horror-Trash Komödie, ziemlich witziger Humor, aber definitiv Geschmackssache.

*Meg (5/10)*
Solala. Einige Längen, nichts übermässig  Spannendes, kann man sich aber mal geben.

*Jurassic World 2 (3/10)*
Kaum zu glauben, aber noch schlechter als der erste Part. Keine 30 Minuten ausgehalten.

Hatte in den letzten Monaten zudem eine Western Phase. 

*Die glorreichen Sieben / 2016 (4/10)*
Ein paar Milchgesichter und Schönlinge in einem unpassenden Szenario platziert. Unglaubwürdig, zu glattpoliert, zu wenig Western.  Habe nach 30 Min. ausgeschalten.

*The Good, the Bad and the Ugly / 2016 (9/10)
*Ein Meisterwerk mit tollen Schauspielern, schönen Landschaften und typischem Western-Flair. Muss man mal gesehen haben.*Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod (8/10)
*Fand ich ebenfalls sehr gut, hat mir aber eine Spur zu viele Längen drin.

*The Hateful Eight (8/10)*
Bin kein übergrosser Tarantino-Fan (mehr). Der Film hat auffallende Ähnlichkeiten mit älteren Werken, was die Charaktere angeht (und nicht immer glückliche...).
Trotzdem fand ich den Streifen sehr spannend. War auch vom Setting her (die kalte Landschaft, Isoliertheit in der Hütte) sehr angetan. Besser als erwartet!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2019)

Mann beisst Hund 3/10


----------



## Rwk (31. Januar 2019)

Climax (2018)
9/10


Climax (2018) - IMDb


----------



## masturbinho (4. Februar 2019)

Searching (2018) - 7.5/10

Hat mir ganz gut gefallen - war mal was ganz anderes mit der Erzählweise die nur auf Web- bzw. Handycams basiert.


----------



## Kindercola (4. Februar 2019)

Vier gegen die Bank 
7/10

Fand ich ganz amüsant und da meine bessere Hälfte eh jeden Film inhalieren muss wo Schweighöfer mitspielt
Gab schon einige witzige Szenen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2019)

Staffel 3 Lucifer


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2019)

Creed 2: 7 /10

Irgendwie hat man das alles schon mal gesehen. Obwohl der Film sonst ja ganz gut gemacht ist und symphatische Schauspieler hat.
Musikalisch hätte ich mir ein paar richtige Knaller Songs gewünscht wie früher. Welche im Gedächtnis bleiben.
Naja, sonst ok.

Ich freue mich schon auf Rambo 5 wenn Sly bösen mexikanischen Drogenbossen in den Arsch tritt!


----------



## deady1000 (4. Februar 2019)

Bright [Netflix] - 7/10

Stellenweise ist einiges an Potential liegengelassen worden.
Hat mich aber trotzdem gut unterhalten. Fand besonders den Polizei-Ork Nick Jakoby top. Man sympathisiert automatisch mit ihm durch seine aufrichtige und teils verpeilte Art.
War auch beeindruckt was der Film aus Korruption und der unmoralische Behandlung von Randgruppen/Minderheiten macht.
Rassismus unter den Menschen spielt kaum eine Rolle, denn die Orks sind die Fußabtreter für jeglichen Hass.

Hoffentlich kommt bald ein Nachfolger, denn aus dem Universum mit den Orks, Elfen und Feen kann man noch viel rausholen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2019)

Der Gigant 5/10


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf Rambo 5 wenn Sly bösen mexikanischen Drogenbossen in den Arsch tritt!


Ja, und zwar mit dem Rollator.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, und zwar mit dem Rollator.


Mit Raketenwerfer!


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Februar 2019)

Red 2: 8/10

Expendables 2: 7/10 Der erste Teil ist immer noch der beste der Trilogie.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Mit Raketenwerfer!


Angeblich soll doch ein Teil mit John Rambos Sohn folgen. Oder ist das schon der fünfte? 
Keine Ahnung.
Es gab jedenfalls sowieso nur ein Teil, der wirklich gut war und das war mit gewaltigem Abstand der Erste.
Alles was danach kam, wer entweder amerikanische Kaltkireg-Propaganda oder einfach nur Dumpfsinn. Bzw. beides.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Angeblich soll doch ein Teil mit John Rambos Sohn folgen. Oder ist das schon der fünfte?
> Keine Ahnung.


Das weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Habe nur gelesen das der in Mexiko spielen soll.



> Es gab jedenfalls sowieso nur ein Teil, der wirklich gut war und das war mit gewaltigem Abstand der Erste.
> Alles was danach kam, wer entweder amerikanische Kaltkireg-Propaganda oder einfach nur Dumpfsinn. Bzw. beides.


Den ersten Teil finde ich auch am besten. 

Wobei dieses Zitat aus Teil 3 ja legendär ist





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rFz2llnnC1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (6. Februar 2019)

Mississippi Burning 

8/10 hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Gene Hackman in Vollendung. Hut ab. Tolle Leistung auch von Dafoe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2019)

Das Tier II


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Februar 2019)

Bright 8/10

Das Setting mit dem modernen LA, das bewohnt wird von Menschen, Elfen, Orks, Zentauren usw. fand ich schon sehr interessant. Die Story war an sich zwar nur Standardkost, aber letztlich gut und unterhaltsam umgesetzt. Ich habe mich sehr gut unterhalten gefühlt!


----------



## Kindercola (8. Februar 2019)

Duell - Enemy at the gates

Irgendwie hat der Film was, mir gefällt er


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Februar 2019)

Wall E 8/10 Der wohl liebenswerteste Roboter der Welt, oder?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2019)

Die Unglaublichen 2


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2019)

Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation: 8/10

Killer Elite: 7/10


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. Februar 2019)

Mile 22 mit Marc Wallberg 8/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2019)

_Lost Highway_ [Remastered auf Blu-Ray] 8/10

Die erst kürzlich erschienene Blu-Ray-Version von Arthaus mit viel zusätzlichem Bonusmaterial und wirklich verbesserter Bild- und Tonqualität. Spürbarer Unterschied zu der damals schon dürftigen DVD-Version.
Eine der wenigen Blu-Rays, deren Anschaffung sich deswegen auch bei bereits vorhandener DVD absolut lohnen, weil dieser Film nicht nur visuell sondern auch akustisch erst in 1080p und Dolbby 5.1 HD so richtig seine Wucht entlädt. 
MMn immernoch das beste Werk von David Lynch; Beängstigend, spannend, verwirrend auf allen Gefühlsebenen - sofern man sich drauf einlässt. Wer nur 08/15-Kino kennt, wird sich damit (ebensowenig wie mit den meisten Lynch-Filmen) nicht zurecht finden. 
Wie fast jeder Lynch-Film ein psychogen-angehauchter Thriller mit oneirischen Elementen, die man auch nach mehrmaligem Anschauen immernoch unterschiedlich interpretieren kann - etwas, das Hollywood heute weit und breit fehlt. 

Am besten auf einem möglichst breitem Fernseher und einer dicken Audioanlage angucken, denn nur so entfaltet der Film wirklich seine Film-noir-artige Ästhetik und die düstere Grundstimmung, welche mit dem Soundtrack von David Bowie, Trent Reznor, Marylin Manson und Rammstein grandios akustisch unterlegt ist. Also nicht mit der Lautstärke geizen. 

Hier mal eine Szene die mich auch nach fast zehn Jahren, als ich den Film zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, immernoch die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen lässt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZowK0NAvig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Am besten auf einem möglichst breitem Fernseher und einer dicken Audioanlage angucken, denn nur so entfaltet der Film wirklich seine Film-noir-artige Ästhetik und die düstere Grundstimmung, welche mit dem Soundtrack von David Bowie, Trent Reznor, Marylin Manson und Rammstein grandios akustisch unterlegt ist. Also nicht mit der Lautstärke geizen.


Das ist mein Favorit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aepBpZ3kXek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2019)

Damals haben sich CDs mit offiziellem Filmsoundtrack noch richtig gelohnt.

Ausgerechnet der "Schlüssel-Song" hat auf der CD aber leider gefehlt;





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4mUmdR69nbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Damals haben sich CDs mit offiziellem Filmsoundtrack noch richtig gelohnt.
> 
> Ausgerechnet der "Schlüssel-Song" hat auf der CD aber leider gefehlt;


Auch ein sehr schönes Lied! Mega!


Topic: Taxi Driver  8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2019)

Stiefel, die den Tod bedeuten


----------



## T'PAU (10. Februar 2019)

Rampage - Big Meets Bigger  *6/10*

Story ist natürlich banane, Effekte sehr gut. Rausreissen aus einer 4er-Wertung tut es imho die Darbietung von Jeffrey Dean Morgan (Negan aus _The Walking Dead_). Der spielt seine Rolle wieder mal mit einer "überzeugend coolen Präsenz" (so nenne ich es mal) wie schon in TWD! Zum Glück auch mit dem gleichen Synchron-Sprecher.


----------



## shadie (11. Februar 2019)

Venom zum 10.000 Mal 

10/10

Befürchte jedoch, dass der nächste Teil in Sachen Humor dem 1. Teil nicht hinterher kommen wird.


----------



## Kindercola (11. Februar 2019)

Ab durch die Hecke

Jaja mal wieder das innere Kind befriedet. Hat mir sehr gefallen vor allem das Eichhörnchen mit den EnergyDrinks


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Februar 2019)

"Nein Hemmi, du brauchst nun wirklich kein Koffein mehr..."


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2019)

The Devil's Rejects


----------



## Rizzard (11. Februar 2019)

Die Kunst des toten Mannes: 8/10.

Der Film war recht gut, hätte aber ruhig noch nen Zacken grusliger/psychotischer ausfallen dürfen.
Jedenfalls nette Star-Besetzung.


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2019)

Django unchained: 9/10

Super Film. Tolle Dialoge & Darsteller. Auch die Actionszenen sind gut gelungen. Der Soundtrack ist auch wieder ganz gut. Quentin Tarantino eben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2019)

HELLRAISER – Das Tor zur Hölle


----------



## masturbinho (12. Februar 2019)

Operation Overlord
7/10

ganz starke Anfangsszene (Absprung der Airborne-Truppen über der Normandie) - und auch der Rest des Films war sehr unterhaltsam. Ich wüsste aber auch nicht, was an Nazi-Zombies nicht unterhaltsam sein kann


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2019)

Shape of Water – Das Flüstern des Wassers 3/10


----------



## audianer1990 (15. Februar 2019)

Ralph reichts: 06/10

Chaos im Netz:
Die ersten 1,5h 08/10
Der Rest 05/10 

Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Die geheime Welt : 06/10

Plötzlich Familie: 07/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2019)

Fahrstuhl des Grauens 6/10


----------



## DARPA (15. Februar 2019)

Summer of '84
6.5/10

Film im Stil eines 80er B-Movies. Lässt sich ganz gut schauen.


----------



## orca113 (17. Februar 2019)

Haywire

5/10 

Eigentlich ganz gut aber leider nur aneinandergereihte Kampf und Actionszenen...

Aber: Gina Carano... sehr sehr sexy. Genau mein Typ...


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2019)

Police Academy 4 7/10 Guter Film aber die Kämpfe sahen zum Teil sehr gestelt aus und nicht natürlich wirkend


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Police Academy 4 7/10 Guter Film aber die Kämpfe sahen zum Teil sehr gestelt aus und nicht natürlich wirkend


Am besten ist "Badula".


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2019)

Rosemaries Baby


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2019)

Garfield der Film 8/10 Habe den Film schon so oft gesehen aber finde den immer Witzig und unterhält mich gut.


----------



## clown44 (17. Februar 2019)

Alita - Battle Angel 8,5/10


----------



## ForceScout (17. Februar 2019)

Mile 22
Nachdem ich komplett ohne Erwartungen und ohne einen Trailer gesehen zu haben da ran gegangen bin, bin ich sehr positiv überzeugt!
8.5/10


----------



## Kindercola (18. Februar 2019)

Lone Survivor

typische Ami Ballerbude , schlecht ist er für das was er sein will aber nicht, nur intensive Handlungsstränge darf man nicht erwarten.
Hat mich unterhalten, meine bessere Hälfte ist eingeschlafen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2019)

Die Leichenmühle 5/10


----------



## MfDoom (18. Februar 2019)

Battle Angle Alita - geiler Streifen


----------



## RyzA (19. Februar 2019)

The Huntsman & The Ice Queen: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2019)

War es wirklich Mord 5/10


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Februar 2019)

Alice im Wunderland - Hinter den Spiegeln 6/10 Die Story fand ich eher flach und hauptschlich haben die Spezialeffekte und die speziellen Gebäude beeindruckt.


----------



## orca113 (24. Februar 2019)

Killer Elite 6,5/10

eigentlich sehr gut aber stellenweise sehr sehr langatmig. Gegen Ende ganz zu lang.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (24. Februar 2019)

clown44 schrieb:


> Alita - Battle Angel 8,5/10



Kann ich so unterschreiben, fand ihn auch sehr gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2019)

Ant-Man and the Wasp 6/10


----------



## Illuminatus17 (25. Februar 2019)

Forrest Gump und Ziemlich beste Freunde - beide zum wiederholten Male - je 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2019)

Death Wish 6/10


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2019)

Den neuen "Robocop" gestern. Hat mir recht gut gefallen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RvcoFJyWqLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gruß


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Death Wish 6/10



Das Remake mit Bruce Willis?


----------



## P2063 (25. Februar 2019)

Polar: 8/10 
großartiges überdrehtes gesplatter mit stimmigem visuellen Wechsel zwischen der Gangster- und Rentenwelt

IO: 3/10
hab eine Endzeitflucht zum letzten Shuttle erwartet das die Erde verlässt, aber bekam eine melancholische Ökotante die dem Forscherleben ihres Vaters nachtrauert und grade als man denkt der Film könnte noch interessant werden kommt der Abspann...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Remake mit Bruce Willis?


Jup mit Onkel Wiilis


----------



## muerte92 (25. Februar 2019)

Das Dschungelbuch. Noch immer ein Klassiker


----------



## danomat (25. Februar 2019)

A Star is Born  6/10
bohemian rhapsody   9/10
Hunter Killer  4/10 (wär der film 10-15 Jahre alt würd ich sagen 10/10)


----------



## NOQLEMIX (26. Februar 2019)

Bohemian Rhapsody 8/10

Und noch ein Film, bei dem es sich gelohnt hat ins Kino zu gehen und ihn nicht zuhause auf dem Sofa anzugucken. Man wird die beeindruckende Soundkulisse zuhause nie so hinbekommen. Auch nicht, wenn man keine Nachbarn hat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2019)

Nightcrawler – Jede Nacht hat ihren Preis 3/10


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Februar 2019)

James Bond - Goldfinger 7/10 Schade wurde das Auto im Film nur sehr kurz benutzt, die Autoszenen sind in anderen James Bond Filmen eigentlich länger. Ansonsten hat mich der Film gut unterhalten, aber eine Szene war schon kurios, da hat James im Auge der Dame gesehen das jemand hinter ihm stand  Ist mir neu das sich Dinge so sehr im Auge spiegeln können


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2019)

Ocean's 8 3/10


----------



## AbuMegatron (28. Februar 2019)

Ghost Dog... IMDB ist eine Lüge ... 2/10 
1 Punkt für Wu Tang+ 1 Punkt für unfreiwillige Comedy...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Februar 2019)

Schaust ansonsten lieber eher Fast & Furious und so die Schiene, hm? Falls ja, ist es natürlich klar mit Ghost Dog nicht warm zu werden.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Februar 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat mich der Film gut unterhalten, aber eine Szene war schon kurios, da hat James im Auge der Dame gesehen das jemand hinter ihm stand  Ist mir neu das sich Dinge so sehr im Auge spiegeln können



Bei guten Lichtverhältnissen aber dennoch durchaus reproduzierbar, also keine komplett an den Haaren herbei gezogene Erfindung der Macher dahinter.
Ansonsten: Goldfinger nur 7/10? Nee, nee, der anerkannt beste Bond der Classic Ära ist 10/10. Allein schon Gert Fröbe als sinistrer Oberschurke, dessen rechte Hand Oddjob, "Pussy Galore" als Frauenname (heutzutage undenkbar), der kultige Aston Martin DB5 und ein Sean Connery zu seiner Prime Time lassen keine geringere Wertung zu.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2019)

Mystery Science Theater 3000 – Wikipedia

Ich war verblüfft. Endlich mal was anderes - und sehr geil.


----------



## JackTheHero (28. Februar 2019)

Overlord 7/10

Geil. Als ob Wolfenstein verfilmt worden wäre. ^^


----------



## D0pefish (28. Februar 2019)

Der Sohn von Rambow
immer wieder:


----------



## NOQLEMIX (28. Februar 2019)

Hard Powder 7/10

Die Geschichte war nichts besonderes, aber der Film war an einigen Stellen doch schon sehr lustig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2019)

Ip Man


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2019)

Evolution: 5/10

Ich fand den irgendwie flach.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2019)

Family Guy Staffel 12


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Evolution: 5/10
> 
> Ich fand den irgendwie flach.


Das ist Trash-Comedy, was hattest du erwartet?


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist Trash-Comedy, was hattest du erwartet?


Ja schon. Aber mehr Trash als Comedy.  Weil lachen mußte ich nicht oft.

Da finde ich "Dumm& Dümmer" z.B. wesentlich besser. Auch niedriges Niveau aber trotzdem zum lachen.


----------



## Two-Face (3. März 2019)

Ach, der Film war schon lustig, wie sich David Duchovny selber auf die Schippe nimmt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2019)

Tanz der Teufel II – Jetzt wird noch mehr getanzt 7/10


----------



## Gamer090 (4. März 2019)

Star Wars Das Erwachen der Macht 6/10  Die Hauptfigur kann alles und das zum ersten Mal und sogar ohne Training schafft sie es einem Sturmtruppler mit Hilfe der Macht dazu zu bringen ihre Fesseln zu lösen.  Nur mal ein Beispiel, solche Szenen die ich mir nicht erklären kann kommen so oft vor das ich dem Film keine bessere Wertung geben kann.,


----------



## RyzA (4. März 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach, der Film war schon lustig, wie sich David Duchovny selber auf die Schippe nimmt.


Gänsehaut: 7/10

Den Film fand ich lustiger!

Auch die Animationen/Designs der Monster waren besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2019)

Der Partyschreck


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*The Wild Bunch - Sie kannten kein Gesetz* (USA 1969)

Es ist heuer 50 Jahre her, dass das so uramerikanische Genre des Westerns von Enfant terrible Sam Peckinpah in seinen Grundfesten gnadenlos zersiebt wurde. Zerrissen von der zeitgenössischen Kritik und liberalen Weichflöten, hatte der Ausnahmefilm lange Zeit einen schweren Stand. Zu lang (2 1/2h, zu depressiv, zu gewaltverliebt, zu sehr Männerbünde glorifizierend usw. usf. ...).
Alles Quatsch. Ein Western, wie es ihn danach nie wieder gab. Vollkommen entgegengesetzt zu den sauberen Western, denn die räudigen Italowestern galten (und gelten) bis heute bei nicht gerade wenigen Fans des klassischen US-Westerns als nichtexistente Bastarde, die an den Grundfesten des amerikanischen Selbstverständnisses rüttelten ...

So auch hier, wo das 20. Jahrhundert langsam, aber sicher, unstoppbar den Westen des Kontinents mehr und mehr erreichen sollte - wo Automobile die treuen Rösser verdrängen und eine neue Erfindung namens Eisenbahn für noch größere Umwälzungen bei der Besiedlung sorgen wird ...
In diese Zeit, getragen von Unruhen an der amerikanisch-mexikanischen Grenze, kommen unsere Mannen um Pike Bishop (William Holden - Die Brücke am Kwai) und seine illustre Bande von Ex-Militärs und Gestrauchelten ins Spiel ...
Nicht mehr wirklich wissend, wo sie in dieser Zeit überhaupt noch stehen oder überleben werden, vermittelt der Film stets eine nonchalant übers Filmkorn schwebende Gefühl der Melancholie ...

Peckinpah wäre natürlich nicht Peckinpah, wenn er nicht sofort am Anfang schon klar machen würde, wir leben in einer gewalttätigen Welt. In einer Welt, in der man in Zeitlupen, Glas und Blut aus dem Leben tritt. Zynisch unterlegt durch Chorgesang einer Prozession.
Und so schaut der geneigte Zuschauer diesem fatalen Haufen zu - wie er gnadenlos gehetzt wird, wie er nochmals ausgiebig feiert und vögelt - und wie er ebenso konsequent die Verantwortung für alles übernimmt. Keine Entschuldigungen, kein pussyhaftes Bitten um Gnade, einfach nur straight to the end.

"Suddenly their days were over" - Die Tagline passt zu 100%. Das Finale drückt mich immer wieder platt in den Stuhl.
UNFASSBARE BILDER ...

Danach bin ich ebenso seltsam melancholisch drauf, wie der Film und seine unsterblichen Protagonisten. Und eine Flasche Bourbon ist zu 50% geleert worden.


----------



## audianer1990 (7. März 2019)

Alita (2019): 09/10
Alita (1992): 04/10

Alita könnte ich mir gut als Netflix Serie vorstellen...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2019)

Nightmare III – Freddy Krueger lebt


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Evolution: 5/10
> 
> Ich fand den irgendwie flach.



Der Film sollte ja ursprünglich ein Thriller werden, aber dann fand man es besser, daraus eine Komödie zu machen.
Interessant ist das Thema aber schon, allerdings kann sich kein Lebewesen so schnell veränderten Umweltbedingungen anpassen.


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Film sollte ja ursprünglich ein Thriller werden, aber dann fand man es besser, daraus eine Komödie zu machen.
> Interessant ist das Thema aber schon, allerdings kann sich kein Lebewesen so schnell veränderten Umweltbedingungen anpassen.


Ich fand den einfach schlecht gemacht. Die Witze waren nicht witzig. Und wissenschaftlich kam da auch nicht viel rüber.

Aber ich mag David Duchovny auf jeden Fall. Am liebsten in Akte-X.


----------



## Threshold (7. März 2019)

Na ja, weil sie eben eine Komödie draus gemacht haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2019)

Red Sonja


----------



## DARPA (8. März 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Nightmare III – Freddy Krueger lebt



Ich muss mich mal outen, dass ich das Remake von 2010 ganz cool fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danomat (8. März 2019)

captain marvel 10/10. genau mein ding


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

Der Tag an dem die Erde stillstand: 8/10
Constantine: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2019)

Gringo mit Charlize Theron 5/10


----------



## clown44 (9. März 2019)

Hard Powder 7/10


----------



## Gamer090 (10. März 2019)

Star Wars I Die Dunkle Bedrohung 8/10 Sehr guter Film und wegen dem Podrennen 9/10


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

clown44 schrieb:


> Hard Powder 7/10


Läuft bei uns leider nicht im Kino.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2019)

Baywatch


----------



## deady1000 (10. März 2019)

Der Tag an dem die Erde stillstand - 7/10

Keanu Reeves finde ich immer klasse, ohne ihn wäre es höchstens eine 5.5/10.
Der Film ist teilweise schon hart trashig. Auch habe ich mich die ganze  Zeit gefragt, wer so eine dämliche Verteidigungsministerin wählt.
Ihre Rolle fand ich eher fehlbesetzt. Das Militär und deren Hauptbefehlshaber verhalten sich auch völlig bescheuert.



Spoiler



Ich meine... die wissen, dass da ein friedlicher Botschafter aus einer fremden weit-überentwickelten Zivilisation angereist kommt...
und was machen sie? Schießen auf ihn, versuchen ihn unter Drogen zu setzen und zu verhören/foltern. Und dann machen sie wieder Jagt auf ihn und versuchen ihn zu töten...
WTF?!
Immerhin kam gut rüber wie dumm und zerstörerisch die Menschen sind.
Und natürlich landet die Sphäre im Central Park in New York, wo sonst.
Das Alien ist selbstverständlich Eigentum der Regierung der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika, bla.
MURRICA FIRST 


Naja, aber im Großen und Ganzen fand ich den Film schon unterhaltsam.


----------



## danomat (10. März 2019)

Green Book  10/10

herrlicher Film mit pipi in den augen


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. März 2019)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die vier Söhne der Katie Elder* (USA 1965)

 "Die vier Söhne der  Katie Elder treffen sich nach Jahren zur Beerdigung ihrer Mutter wieder.  Doch die Andacht währt nicht lange und muss brennenden Fragen weichen:  Wer hat den Vater der Vier getötet und ihre Mutter um die Farm betrogen?  Die völlig unterschiedlichen Brüder raufen sich zusammen, um das  herauszufinden. Dabei geht es nicht nur um die Ehre, sondern bald auch  um das Herz einer schönen Frau..."

 Kennern des Westerngenres erzähle  ich sicherlich eh nichts Neues, wenn ich sage: Einer der besten  Spätwestern überhaupt ... Wie so oft im Genre prächtigst besetzt mit dem  "Duke", also John Wayne, und dem nicht minder legendären "Mister Cool"  Dean Martin, der schon der Inbegriff der Coolness war, als man die  Bezeichung noch nicht mal regulär kannte.

  Tolle Kamera, beeindruckende Landschaftsbilder, interessante Konflikte,  sowohl außer- als auch innerhalb und ansonsten einfach dieses  unwiederholbare Gefühl, als Filme noch aus einer Zeit stammen, welche  mitsamt ihren damals noch nicht wirklich greifbaren Superstars zugegen  waren.
 Wem "Vier Brüder" zusagt, ihr wisst schon, mit Mark  Wahlberg, der ist im Bilde. Keine Ahnung, ob ich mir dies einbilde, aber  ich denke mir, wenn man selbst Geschwister hat, wirkt der Film nochmals  intensiver ...

In diesem Sinne: "A goal, A love and A dream give you total control over your body and your life”
  ― John Wayne


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

Ghost in the Shell: 6.5/10

Ist ganz nett gewesen. Aber auch nicht besonders gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2019)

Zwei glorreiche Halunken


----------



## LastManStanding (11. März 2019)

Ghost in the Shell ist als Einzelfilm ohne das Original zu Grunde legend gar nicht schlecht im Gegenteil
7/10^^ Die Story ist ziemlich kurz gehalten wirkt ehr wie ein Snake Preview aber im großen und ganzen in Ordnung

Christopher Robin
Wer mag Winnie Pooh nicht 
Einziger Abzug, Zitat: Ich bin ein Bär von geringem Verstand" das hat mich echt runtergezogen...Ob es nach Originalvorlage und "Zitat vorbereitend" Passt, macht es nur wenig besser. Es hat einfach nicht rein gepasst in die gezeigt Story
Ansonsten toller Film.

Christopher: Du brauchst keinen Ballon
Po:"Das ich keinen Ballon brauche weiß ich. Aber ich hätte gern einen" ---Das hat trotz der einfachheit eine gewisse Tiefe.
oder:
Po: Wie trostlos und traurig...: Schade das Iah nicht hier ist um es zu Genießen. 

sehr schöner Film
9,9/10 
Logan:.
Gewohnt in X-Men Manier in Relatition zu den Anderen gut gemacht. Die Story selbst passt zwar wirkt aber leider etwas Aufgesetzt. Mir Persönlich gefällt das Ende GAR NICHT^^!
Aber alles in allem sind sie sich "Weitestgehend" treu geblieben. Mehr als ein 8,5/10 ist definitiv nicht drin aber auch nur weil ich das Genre mag. Objektive wäre es wohl ehr ne 7/10
Ich habe es mir dennoch zum Anlass genommen Wolverine und X-Men in einer Komplett Sammlung zu kaufen^^- Jetzt kommt wieder ein neuer...
8.5/10
The Greatest Showman
Vorweg ich mag KEINE Musical Filme, Generell ist es so das wenn die in Filmen vor allem Disney, anfangen zu singen, bin ich meistens Gedanklich definitiv Raus. Bourlesque, Moulin Rouge, Mama Mia alles 100% keine Filme für mich, 0 nicht weil "schlecht" das kann ich nich beurteilen, sondern weil ich sie nicht mag.
Aber The Greatest Showman ist ein So geiler und Schöner Film, eine ganz ganz tolle Story und sehr gut Interpretiert und auch vor allem glaubwürdig Interpretiert.
Die Besetzung 2ér der Hauptrollen könnte man mit Hugh Jackman und Zac Efron im ersten Moment als Unpassend werten. Besonders wenn man von beiden Filme mit komplett anderen Genre gewohnt ist. Aber NEIN Extrem Glaubwürdig und sehr wichtig für diesen Film
Die Film Musik ist sehr wichtig und hat einen großen Anteil an meiner Wertung. Trotzdessen das ich so normalerweise überwiegend Rock,Metal, Punk Rock, Alternative u.ä. Höre. Da kommt wohl das Mädchen in mir durch 
10/10

Dr Strange
Ganz guter Film, glaubwürdig von der Story ,...jaaa aber die Story ist irgendwie Kastriert -zu kurz- schon ab der Hälfte wartet man eigentlich auf Teil 2. Spannung: Puuhh.. Nich so!
6/10

Begabt
Schöner mal zwischendurch Film!Nichts für das ich meine Leinwand bräuchte. Aber recht Spannungsvoll, Traurig, Lustig, Süß... der Film hat eigentlich alles was ein Familien-Film haben sollte. Son´ Sonntag Nachmittag-früher Abend Film ist das 9/10

Escape Plan 2
Teil 1 war nicht schlecht. Aber Teil 2 ist viel schlechter als man 2. Teile häufig einstuft.
3,5/10

A Quiet Place
Fand ich nicht schlecht nur das Ende war wiedermal nicht nach meinem Geschmack^^ Auf Gründe; "Wie, Warum und Was ist eigentlich Passiert" wir nur bedingt eingegangen aber naja 
6/10

The Quiet Hour
Wahrscheinlich einer der Schlechtesten Filme die ich je Gesehen habe, noch schlechter als Prometheus oder Paranormal Aktivity! Die Story erzählt genau genommen nur ein Werbeplakat Drama. Es ist Quasi die Tele5 Version von A Quiet Place
1..-?/10


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2019)

Hard Powder 8/10

Sehr unterhaltsam. Leider simple Story... Aber sehr unterhaltsam. Dialoge, Situations-Komik und sehr, sehr viel schwarzer Humor. Aber auch harte und bittere Actionszenen.  

Ganz ehrlich, hatte etwas von Tarantino. Aber dessen beste Zeiten sind over.

Hier ist Hard Powder sicher vorzuziehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2019)

Für ein paar Dollar mehr


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2019)

*Alita: Battle Angel

*Hat mir wirklich gut gefallen, der Film. Habe es ausnahmsweise mal nicht bereut, trotz absurdem 3D-Zuschlag ins Kino zu gehen. Geiles Setting, geile Action, der Hauptcharakter (Alita) ist i.A. erfreulich kompromisslos. Ich hätte es allerdings begrüßt, wenn der Film ohne das recht platte Love Interest und die an einer Stelle sehr stumpfe Sexualisierung der Figur ausgekommen wäre. Der Film hat natürlich seine Coming-of-Age Aspekte, das liegt z.T. sicher auch an der Zielgruppe (zumindest des ursprünglichen Manga/Anime)... Ebenfalls spielt aber ein Sub-Plot eine Rolle, den ich als "Coming-of-Humanity" (oder eben nicht, das ist ja das Spannende...) bezeichnen würde - mehr Fokus darauf hätte ich insgesamt ergiebiger gefunden. Dennoch:

8,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2019)

Acts of Violence 5/10


----------



## DARPA (16. März 2019)

Flight 666

Der Film ist echt gruslig............anzusehen.
Hab trotzdem wie ein Mann durchgehalten.

02/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2019)

Der Texaner 7/10


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2019)

Final Destination 4: 6/10
Final Destination 5: 5/10

Wurde immer schlechter und irgendwie ist das immer das selbe. Genauso wie die SAW Reihe.

Edit:

Die 5. Welle: 6/10

Sehr langatmig. Zum Schluß wurde der Film etwas interessanter. Aber eine Fortsetzung möchte ich gar nicht sehen.
Da finde ich andere Teenie Filme wie "Die Bestimmung" oder "Maze Runner" besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2019)

Lethal Weapon 4


----------



## deady1000 (18. März 2019)

X-Men: Apocalypse (6.5/10)
X-Men: Erste Entscheidung (7.5/10)


----------



## muerte92 (18. März 2019)

Captain Marvel (8/10)


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2019)

Captain Marvel: 8/10

Guter Film. Aber nicht der beste Marvel Film. Da stehen für mich die Avengers und Guardians weiterhin an der Spitze.
Aber netter Übergang zu Avengers Endgame. Besonders wenn man die Szene im Abspann noch gesehen hat.



Spoiler



Und jetzt weiß man auch wie Nick Fury sein Auge verloren hat.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2019)

Klar, der Film war auch nur dazu da, um Captain Marvel einzuführen, damit man in Avengers 4 drauf zugreifen kann.
Ich hätte mir den Film ja gespart und Captain Marvel in einer Rückblende kurz einlaufen lassen.
Aber Disney will ja Knete machen.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2019)

Naja, die mächtigste menschliche Superheldin hat schon einen eigenen Film verdient.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, die mächtigste menschliche Superheldin hat schon einen eigenen Film verdient.



Sie soll eine Nummer ziehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2019)

Ein Fremder ohne Namen


----------



## maijinace (19. März 2019)

Captain America 1 und fand ihn ur langweilig


----------



## Gamer090 (22. März 2019)

Star Wars II Angriff der Klonkrieger, 7/10, war ganz gut und hat mich gut unterhalten. Jedoch längst nicht so gut wie der erste Film und ich habe das Gefühl es war nur ein Zwischenstück zwischen dem ersten und dem dritten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2019)

Leichen pflastern seinen Weg


----------



## audianer1990 (24. März 2019)

Hard Powder: 05/10

Captin Marvel: 07/10


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2019)

Kindsköpfe 2: 6 /10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2019)

Overboard 3/10


----------



## Camari (29. März 2019)

Maschinenland - Mankind Down 3/10

Kann man sich absolut sparen den Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2019)

Tremors 2 – Die Rückkehr der Raketenwürmer 3/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Rambo - Teil 2: Der Auftrag* (USA 1985)

Hallo in die Runde, ihr linksliberalen Weichflöten! 
So, nachdem die Begrüßungsformalien erledigt sind, direkt die Überleitung zu DEM wohl ikonischsten 80er Jahre Actionfilm, der inmitten der auf dem "Kalten Krieg" angelangten Spannungen zwischen den USA und der Sowjetunion wohl als einsamer Höhepunkt betrachtet werden kann. 
Damals als erzreaktionär, faschistisch, rückwärtsgewandt, primitiv und gewaltverherrlichend gebrandmarkt - für mich natürlich ausnahmlos Qualitätsmerkmale  - versuche ich hier einfach mal einen möglichst ungefilterten Eindruck wiederzugeben ...

Damn, mein/unser Sly einige Zeit nach den Ereignissen des ersten Teils hart am Steine klopfen im Steinbruch ... der Schweiß rinnt nur so die Poren herunter - ARRRRRR! 
Schnitt - und die Kamera fährt von unten nach oben auf den auch schon vertrauten Colonel Trautman - damn, als ob ein lange nicht gesehenes Familienmitglied wieder da ist ... 
Kürzen wir die Sentimentalitäten mal ab: Der Vietcong hält lange nach Ende des Vietnamkrieges immer noch versprengte US-Soldaten wie Vieh in primitiven Lagern, aber offiziell kann man aufgrund diplomatischer Vorgaben nichts machen - also muss der beste Mann verdeckt rein. Ohne Rückendeckung und im Bedarfsfall hat man niemals existiert. Kennt man ja alles.

Also wird zum kongenial erklingenden Score von Jerry Goldsmith in heroisch-martialischer Darstellung der Hauptprotagonist in einem fast rituell zu nennenden Akt auf die neue Mission vorbereitet und danach über Feindesland abgesetzt. Unsere 1-Mann Armee schlägt sich also wacker durch den Dschungel, lernt ein Cutie dabei kennen 



Spoiler



welche natürlich draufgehen muss, denn VERGELTUNG am dafür zuständigen Wurm muss sein


 wird selbst von einem miesen Bürokratenschwein 



Spoiler



hintergangen


 und heizt am Ende 



Spoiler



doch allen ein, bevor es unterm Sonnenschein alles endet



Unter der Regie von George Pan Cosmatos mit dem Sly ein Jahr darauf die City Cobra drehen sollte, wird hier ein Big Budget Actionspektakel aufgefahren, welches die charakterliche Tiefe des entwurzelten und traumatisierten Rambo aus dem ersten Teil komplett für inszenatorisch traumhaft auf die Leinwand gebrachte Actionszenen aufgibt, welche auch heute, ~35 Jahre später, immer noch gut ausschauen. Gut und vor allen Dingen echt, denn CGI ist nicht. 
Für den für solche Späße geeigneten Zuschauer ist der Streifen einfach ein echtes Fest - teilweise dachte ich mir mehrmals: Würde man in der Form heute so einfach nicht mehr bringen, da zu viele Gestörte sich dauernd getriggert fühlen würden - anstatt einfach mal den Rand zu halten und es als das zu sehen, was es ist: Unterhaltung.

In diesem Sinne: TO SURVIVE A WAR, YOU GOTTA BECOME WAR!


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

Super Review!

Und du hast auch die Musik von Jerry Goldsmith kurz erwähnt. Respekt!


----------



## clown44 (29. März 2019)

Weil du nur einmal lebst - Die Toten Hosen auf Tour 8,5/10


----------



## Gamer090 (30. März 2019)

Star Wars Episode III - Die Rache der Sith 7/10

War ganz gut und der Wechsel von Anakin zu Darth Vader verlief anders als ich dachte, der hat einfach mal die eigene Leute getötet  Jedenfalls hat er am Schluss doch gemerkt das er seine Frau nicht retten konnte, so viel Aufwand für nix. Nur der Imperator freut sich das er seinen Plan umsetzen konnte.


----------



## colormix (30. März 2019)

die letzten von fast 100


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2019)

Maze Runner hatte ich letztens auch geguckt. Finde ich ganz gut. Muß mir noch den dritten Teil angucken.


----------



## RtZk (30. März 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Star Wars Episode III - Die Rache der Sith 7/10
> 
> War ganz gut und der Wechsel von Anakin zu Darth Vader verlief anders als ich dachte, der hat einfach mal die eigene Leute getötet  Jedenfalls hat er am Schluss doch gemerkt das er seine Frau nicht retten konnte, so viel Aufwand für nix. Nur der Imperator freut sich das er seinen Plan umsetzen konnte.



Wie konntest du bis jetzt noch kein Star Wars gesehen haben


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. März 2019)

My Name is Nobody 10/10 - immer wieder Geil

Keoma – Das Lied des Todes  10/10  - Franco Nero as ists Best


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2019)

Flucht von Alcatraz 7/10


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2019)

Daredevil: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2019)

Augen ohne Gesicht


----------



## Gamer090 (31. März 2019)

Der Supercop 7/10

Witziger Film mit Terrence Hill, und am Schluss schafft er es dank seiner Superkräfte durch den Boden hindurch auf einmal in China zu landen


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (31. März 2019)

Kanntest du den noch nicht?
Den hab ich als Kind schon in dauerschleife geguckt  würde eher 8,5/10 geben.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2019)

Tatort Köln "Bombengeschäft": 8/10

Ballauf & Schenk sind einfach spitze! Es hat auch der Schauspieler Ralph Herforth mitgespielt.  Seine Nachname ist ein Künstlername und eine Anlehnung an seine Geburtsstadt. Ja auch aus unserer kleinen Stadt kommt Prominenz.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2019)

Ja, denn kenne ich aus einer Folge "Nachtschicht". 
Den Tatort kenne ich aber nicht, muss ich mir mal in der Mediathek anschauen.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, denn kenne ich aus einer Folge "Nachtschicht".


Er hat auch in vielen anderen Produktionen noch mitgespielt. Nur meistens keine Hauptrollen. Aber das Gesicht ist im deutschen Fernsehen bekannt.



> Den Tatort kenne ich aber nicht, muss ich mir mal in der Mediathek anschauen.


Mach das. Vielleicht habe ich ihn auch etwas überbewertet, aber ich bin eingefleischter "Köln" Fan. Die kommen für mich gleich nach Münster. Welche einfach die besten sind.


----------



## deady1000 (1. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Er hat auch in vielen anderen Produktionen noch mitgespielt. Nur meistens keine Hauptrollen. Aber das Gesicht ist im deutschen Fernsehen bekannt.


Erkan und Stefan 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2019)

Skyscraper 3/10


----------



## garfield36 (1. April 2019)

Bob, der Streuner!
Der Film soll auf einer wahren Geschichte beruhen. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Und ein Katzenliebhaber bin ich ohnedies.


----------



## T'PAU (1. April 2019)

Death Wish (2018) *4/10*


----------



## YuT666 (1. April 2019)

Outpost

8/10


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2019)

Non-Stop: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2019)

Loro - Die Verführten


----------



## colormix (2. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Non-Stop: 8/10


01.4.19 22:14 ZDF HD wh 3.4.19 00.20
Habe ich auch gesehen und aufgenommen ein toller Krimi-Triller  mit guter Handlung


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gesehen und aufgenommen ein toller Krimi-Triller  mit guter Handlung


Liam Neeson ist auch ein Top Schauspieler.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. April 2019)

Mein Name ist Nobody 7/10 Guter Film und Terrence Hill als unbekannter der einfach mal so jeden beim Schiessen besiegt und seinen nie in Ruhe lässt. Der Typ hat aber auch viel Mut und nimmt vieles mit Humor was er eigentlich ernster nehmen sollte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2019)

Das Phantom-Kommando


----------



## Gamer090 (3. April 2019)

Nobody ist der grösste 7/10  Guter Film, was soll ich dazu sagen? Hat mich gut unterhalten


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2019)

Nobody ist der größte finde ich nicht sooo gut, aber dennoch Spitze und mein Name ist Nobody ... naja, guckt euch mein Profilbild an. Er ist wie ich, oder ich bin wie er, wie man es dreht.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2019)

Tödliches Kommando - The Hurt Locker 7/10


----------



## WoNkA253 (5. April 2019)

Glass - 7/10
Fand ihn leider nicht so spannend wie Split und Unbreakable aber definitiv auch sehenswert.
Vorallem McAvoy als The Horde ist einfach göttlich


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2019)

Der Teufelshauptmann


----------



## Johnny05 (6. April 2019)

Einer flog übers Kuckucksnest  . Ich liebe Jack Nicholson . 

Ein Film wie eine Zwangsjacke : Fesselnd 

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2019)

Die Hard 2: 10/10

Neben den ersten Teil einfach perfekt.


----------



## tdi-fan (7. April 2019)

Triple 9 (2016) 5 von 10

Der eigentliche Plot ist interessant, die Schauspieler gut. Aber man hätte daraus soviel  mehr machen können, zB Charaktere, überhaupt die ganze Umsetzung etc, schade ...

---

Triple Frontier (2019) 5 von 10

Hat mir ganz gut gefallen, macht aber eher den Eindruck einer Low-Budgetproduktion.  Genauso wie bei Triple 9 war die Story interessant, aber nichts draus gemacht, trotz gutem Cast ...

---

The Town (2010) 8 von 10

Hat mir richtig gut gefallen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2019)

The First Purge 4/10


----------



## deady1000 (7. April 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The First Purge 4/10



Der erste Teil hatte noch eine coole Grundidee.
Danach wurde nur noch gemolken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2019)

Proud Mary 4/10


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

Ruhet in Frieden: 6/10

War noch ok. Aber es gibt bessere Filme mit Liam Neeson.


----------



## Kindercola (9. April 2019)

Blair Witch (2016)
03/10
mehr Punkte würde ich diesen Film nicht geben... irgendwie total langweilig und kein bisschen gruselig. Viel Geschrei um nichts im ganzen Film


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2019)

Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt 5/10


----------



## Gamer090 (9. April 2019)

4 Fäuste gegen Rio 7/10 

Sie spielen 2 Rollen gleichzeitig, einmal die Reichen und einmal den Normalbürger, so ganz anfreunden mit ihrer Rolle als Reiche kann ich mich nicht. Es passt einfach nicht so ganz zu ihnen und in anderen Filmen spielen sie zum Glück etwas glaubwürdigere Rollen.


----------



## HoodHood (11. April 2019)

Kill List von Ben Wheatley. 
Obwohl technisch gesehen nicht ausgereift (war sein erster "großer" Film), dennoch 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2019)

Fluchtpunkt San Francisco 6/10


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. April 2019)

Hab gestern abend I Kill You geschaut, war unerwartet gut, würde sagen 7/10 bis 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2019)

Das Todesduell der Tigerkralle 4/10


----------



## RyzA (15. April 2019)

Tatort (Dortmund) "Inferno": 6/10

Eigentlich mag ich die Dortmunder.  Der fing auch gut an aber war mir zum Schluß dann zu abgedreht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2019)

Die brillante Mademoiselle Neïla 3/10


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2019)

Run all night: 7/10


----------



## Gamer090 (16. April 2019)

Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen 9/10 Gute Story mit guten Charackteren


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen 9/10 Gute Story mit guten Charackteren


Story und Charaktere stammen aus einem Buch, daher kann man das eigentlich nicht dem Film selber anrechnen.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Story und Charaktere stammen aus einem Buch, daher kann man das eigentlich nicht dem Film selber anrechnen.



Es gibt auch gute Bücher, die du als Film in der Pfeife rauchen kannst. 
Von daher ist Harry Potter schon echt gut umgesetzt und das Casting hat schon passende Schauspieler für die Rollen gefunden. Also alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2019)

Ja, das war in dem Fall aber eher der Regie und der Drehbuchadaption zu verdanken.
Ich fand' eigentlich nur die ersten drei Filme gut. Ab dem Feuerkelch haben sie angefangen, die Bücher zu verreißen, da wurde eine umfassende Romanvorlage zum Zwecke der Effekthascherei ausgebeutet. Da konnte ich mir den Kram nicht mehr angucken.


----------



## luckyboyhd (16. April 2019)

Thor Tag der Entscheidung kann ich jedem Marvelfan empfehlen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2019)

The Purple Rose of Cairo 3/10


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Tatort (Dortmund) "Inferno": 6/10
> 
> Eigentlich mag ich die Dortmunder.  Der fing auch gut an aber war mir zum Schluß dann zu abgedreht.



Habe gegen Ende deshalb ausgemacht.

Savages 7,5 / 10


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2019)

Star Trek (2009): 8/10

Auch wenn viele über J.J. Abrams meckern. Ich finde den gut. Genauso wie die beiden Fortsetzungen.


----------



## Hoopster (17. April 2019)

Verborgene Schönheit mit Will Smith (9/10)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2019)

Keoma – Das Lied des Todes 6/10


----------



## tomsxi (18. April 2019)

Beverly Hills Cop 

9/10


----------



## Bongripper666 (18. April 2019)

Zum 17. Mal Apocalypse Now in der Langversion, seit 30 Jahren mein Lieblingsfilm.


----------



## Hoopster (18. April 2019)

Lucy 6/10


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2019)

Down by Law 5/10


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2019)

Boyz in the Hood: 8/10


----------



## Hoopster (19. April 2019)

Rocky Balboa 7/10


----------



## colormix (19. April 2019)

Baywatch USA 2017 ,
 Film finde   ich noch grade so gut,  Handlung könnte etwas besser sein ,  kitschig ist das  z.t gleiche Namen verwendet werden  vom  Alten Baywatch,
selten das  Neue Auflagen    fast so gut sind wie Alte ,
sehr schade das es davon keine Neue Serie gibt .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2019)

Cocoon II – Die Rückkehr 4/10


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2019)

Looper: 7/10


----------



## Hoopster (20. April 2019)

The Equalizer 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2019)

Roman J. Israel, Esq. – Die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit 4/10


----------



## Hoopster (20. April 2019)

After Earth 2/10


----------



## T'PAU (20. April 2019)

Es war einmal ein Deadpool  *7/10*

_Entschärfte_ Variante von Deadpool 2.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2019)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Es war einmal ein Deadpool  *7/10*
> 
> _Entschärfte_ Variante von Deadpool 2.



Jo den habe ich auch gesehen


----------



## colormix (21. April 2019)

.........


----------



## T'PAU (21. April 2019)

Ant-Man and the Wasp  *6/10

*​


----------



## Hoopster (22. April 2019)

Deathpool 9/10


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2019)

James Bond: Casino Royale - 8/10

Daniel Craig ist echt ein cooler Typ.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2019)

Agenten sterben einsam 6/10


----------



## Hoopster (22. April 2019)

Deathpool2 6/10


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2019)

Das Krokodil und sein Nilpferd


----------



## Hoopster (22. April 2019)

Krieg der Götter 6/10


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. April 2019)

Venom 7/10
Hunter Killer 8/10

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamer090 (22. April 2019)

Jame Bond - Der Mann mit dem goldenen Colt 6/10 war irgendwie kein typscher Bondfilm, er hatte nicht mal ein Hightechauto oder anderes Spielzeug


----------



## orca113 (22. April 2019)

Gestern Sicario 2

Leider kann ich nichts genaues sagen weil ich irgendwann arg abgelenkt war. Aber der hat mich nicht so gepackt wie der erste.


----------



## Hoopster (22. April 2019)

Killer Elite 7/10


----------



## tdi-fan (23. April 2019)

25 Km/h mit Bjarne Mädel

7 von 10

Endlich mal wieder ein guter deutscher Film. Nur dieses laute Rumgeschreie von Lars Eidinger hat mich gestört.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2019)

Erik der Wikinger 3/10


----------



## Hoopster (23. April 2019)

Criminal Squad 9/10 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MOD6699 (23. April 2019)

Wind River 8/10 - Thriller im schneebedeckten Indianerreservat. Sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Hoopster (23. April 2019)

7 Leben 7/10


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. April 2019)

Hätte 10 Leben dann 10/10 bekommen?


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2019)

James Bond: Ein Quantum Trost - 7/10


----------



## Hoopster (23. April 2019)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hätte 10 Leben dann 10/10 bekommen?



Ich denke eher nicht  

Der Film ist wirklich gut, nur wenn es wirklich so einfach wäre für jeden seine Organe an ausgewählte Leute zu spenden wäre die Welt nicht die gleiche


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2019)

Das Bankentrio


----------



## Hoopster (23. April 2019)

Blood in Blood out 8/10 

Oldschool aber immer noch ein krasser Film


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. April 2019)

Avengers: Endgame 10/10

Ich bin grad raus und bin absolut begeistert! 
Ein mehr als würdiger Abschluss!! :OOO

Selbst für die Hardcore Nerds ist die eine oder andere Überraschung dabei, mit der man so absolut nicht gerechnet hat.

Der wie ich finde bisher ernsteste und emotionalste Marvel Studios Film.

Geht rein, lasst euch überraschen und genießt vor allem dieses grandiose Erlebnis.

Klare Weiterempfehlung!!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2019)

Der Mann ohne Gnade


----------



## Hoopster (24. April 2019)

Transpoter 1  8/10


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2019)

Das Boot


----------



## Hoopster (25. April 2019)

@Matrix Killer: Den 2018er oder den 1981er? 

Avengers: Infinity War 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2019)

Hoopster schrieb:


> @Matrix Killer: Den 2018er oder den 1981er?



Old School 1981


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2019)

16 Blocks

7/10 nicht der schlechteste mit Willis aber auch kein Oberkracher. Aber sehr sehenswert. Willis spielt den Part richtig gut. Genauso wie der Oberbösewicht


----------



## Gamer090 (25. April 2019)

Stirb Langsam 1 10/10 

12 Terroristen die jederzeit eine Geisel erschiessen würden und er ganz alleine regelt das Problem, New Yorks bester Polizist!


----------



## Hoopster (25. April 2019)

Black Panther 8/10


----------



## cerbero (25. April 2019)

Hotel Artemis 5/10

Nette cyberpunkige Welt in der das ganze spielt, die Umsetzung is B-Movie, trotz hochwertiger Besetzung.


----------



## Hoopster (25. April 2019)

San Andreas 5/10


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cleriker (26. April 2019)

Gestern
Für eine handvoll Dollar
und heute
Für ein paar Dollar mehr

Die Punktevergabe schenke ich mir. Ich finde sie eh klasse und obwohl ich guten Sound sehr schätze, schaute ich mir diese Streifen doch glatt im Originalton, also in Mono an. Das will was heißen. Ich bin der Meinung dass diese Musik einfach ganz anders durchs Gehör geht so und nur so der entsprechende Charm herüber kommt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopster (26. April 2019)

Gestern im Kino Avangers Endgame gesehen glatte 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2019)

Angst über der Stadt


----------



## Hoopster (26. April 2019)

How High 7/10


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> 12 Terroristen die jederzeit eine Geisel erschiessen würden und er ganz alleine regelt das Problem, New Yorks bester Polizist!



Und das ganze ohne Schuhe.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. April 2019)

Und das, obwohl er eigentlich zu alt für so ne Schei** ist


----------



## Hoopster (27. April 2019)

Guardians of the Galaxy 8/10


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kero81 (27. April 2019)

Spider-Man: A new Universe 10/10 Hat genau meinen Nerv getroffen. M.M.n. der beste Spider-Man Film überhaupt. Direkt danach kommt Spider-Man Homecoming.


----------



## Two-Face (27. April 2019)

Ich finde die einzig brauchbaren Spider-Man-Filme waren die von Sam Raimi.


----------



## Hoopster (27. April 2019)

Da kann ich meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2019)

Psycho II


----------



## deady1000 (27. April 2019)

Meine Reihenfolge wäre:

Spider-Man
Spider-Man 2
Spider-Man: Homecoming
Spider-Man 3
The Amazing Spider-Man
The Amazing Spider-Man 2

Ich will die aber eigentlich gar nicht miteinander vergleichen.
Spiderman mit Tobey Maguire war richtig gut. Die Emotionen und die Lovestory haben einfach super reingepasst.
Es gab viel Action, aber auch viel Ruhe und jede Menge schöne Momente. Die Filme kann ich mir jährlich nacheinander reinziehen. 
Die Filme mit Andrew Garfield waren eher mau. Peter Parker war viel zu obercool. Auch ansich wars eher ein CGI-Feuerwerk.
Und als großer MCU-Fan finde ich die Filme mit Tom Holland natürlich top, weil sie Spiderman mit den Avengers zusammenbringen.

Trotzdem bleibt Tobey der einzig Wahre.


----------



## Hoopster (27. April 2019)

John Wick 2  8/10 

und da freue ich mich schon auf den 3. Teil der bald kommen soll


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2019)

Molly’s Game – Alles auf eine Karte 5/10


----------



## RyzA (29. April 2019)

Avengers: Endgame - 9/10

Teilweise etwas langatmig aber insgesamt ein sehr gelungener Abschluss. 



Spoiler



Nur von Cpt. Marvel hätte ich mir etwas mehr Screentime gewünscht. Immer ist sie ja eigentlich die mächtigste Superheldin.




und



Spoiler



Das Black Widow und Iron Man scheinbar unwiderruflich gestorben sind war sehr traurig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2019)

Avengers Endgame 8/10


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2019)

Seit sehr langer Zeit mal wieder *Matrix* angeguckt. Was mir - sehr positiv - aufgefallen ist, ist die super Choreografie und die allgemeine Kameraarbeit.

Ich weiß nicht, wann die Unsitte angefangen hat, mit immer schnelleren Schnitten und Kameragewackel für vermeintliche Action zu sorgen. Gut choreografierte und gefilmte Actionflime sind zeitlos. Matrix mit seinen 20 Jahren steckt noch heute die meisten aktuellen Filme locker in die Tasche.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2019)

Die Stunde des Killers: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2019)

Rosso – Farbe des Todes 7/10


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Mai 2019)

Darkest Hour - 6/10 russischer Alien Invasorenfilm. Kann man mal gucken mehr auch nicht. Trotz Joel Kinmann


----------



## Krolgosh (2. Mai 2019)

Bohemian Rhapsody - 9/10 - Wirklich gut inszeniert, und super Schauspieler. Zur Musik muss ich ja nix sagen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2019)

Beverly Hills Cop – Ich lös’ den Fall auf jeden Fall


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Mai 2019)

Musstest du das schreiben? Jetzt hab ich n Ohrwurm


----------



## kero81 (4. Mai 2019)

Bumblebee 8/10

War ziemlich gut, nur fand ich die Musik manchmal zu aufgesetzt. Auch frage ich mich ob es genial ist ein Standalone Film über Bumblebee zu machen oder nur einfallslos. Gibt ja immerhin noch mehr Transformer außer Optimus und Bumblebee.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2019)

Der Rosenkrieg


----------



## Krautmausch (4. Mai 2019)

The Abyss (1989) - Ich hab vor kurzem ein Video darüber gesehen und war beeindruckt, welcher Aufwand in die Produktion floss (die haben tatsächlich eine Unterwasserbasis in den damals größten Wassertank der Welt gebaut und alles mit echten Taucheranzügen etc gefilmt), und technisch und optisch war das auch alles einwandfrei gemacht, gute Arbeit von Regisseur James Cameron, aber es hat nicht gereicht, um über die flachen Dialoge und größtenteils vorhersehbare Geschichte hinweg zu täuschen. Ich hatte etwas mehr Tiefgang (höhö) erwartet, aber letztendlich war es nur ein in die Länge gezogener überdurchschnittlicher Hollywood-Actionthriller unter Wasser mit einem übermäßig ambitionierten und irgendwie aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Ende. Für 6.5/10 reicht es noch.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Mai 2019)

War es die normale Fassung oder der längere Director's Cut, welcher den Film erst wirklich verständlich macht?


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> War es die normale Fassung oder der längere Director's Cut, welcher den Film erst wirklich verständlich macht?


Ja das ist ein erheblicher Unterschied!


----------



## Krautmausch (4. Mai 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> War es die normale Fassung oder der längere Director's Cut, welcher den Film erst wirklich verständlich macht?



Der Director's Cut. Ich hab schon gehört, dass die normale Fassung alles vollkommen in Stücke reißt. Ist schwierig, meine Erwartungen und Eindrücke zu schildern, ohne den Film zu spoilern, aber irgendwie fühlte es sich gegen Ende an, als hätte Cameron da zwei Versionen der Geschichte durcheinander geschmissen oder plötzlich einen anderen Film machen wollen oder so.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2019)

Der Film ist echt alt. Da zu spoilern macht sicher nichts.


----------



## Krautmausch (4. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Film ist echt alt. Da zu spoilern macht sicher nichts.



Na jut. Der Film war ja in langen Stücken von Konflikt und Verzweiflung und Überlebenskampf geprägt, und bis zu dem Punkt, wo Bud den Sprengkopf entschärft hat und die Lebensform auftaucht und die beiden sich die Hand reichen, war alles dufte, und dann hätte sich die Lebensform verkrümeln können und Bud wieder auftauchen können oder verrecken können, und dann wär die Lebensform ein wenig ein Mysterium geblieben, und es wär ein guter Actionthriller gewesen und man hätte vielleicht eine Fortsetzung drehen können und alles wär gut gewesen.

Aber stattdessen wird Bud dann in dieses riesige Unterwasser-UFO verschleppt, wo ihm dann Schreckensmeldungen der Menschheit vorgeführt werden, und dann will die Lebensform auf einmal die Menschheit auslöschen oder so und hat schon eine riesige Welle auf unsere Küsten losgelassen, aber dann überlegt sie es sich doch anders, und am Ende wird die Crew nicht etwa wieder vereint, weil die Lebensform Bud wieder auftauchen lässt, sondern weil sie mit ihrem Riesen-UFO selbst auftaucht, und alles ist episch und Friede Freude Eierkuchen und so, und das alles in gefühlten 15 Minuten, das fand ich vollkommen übertrieben und unnötig.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2019)

Typisch Hollywood. Man will ein gutes Ende damit sich alle freuen.
Ich würde mir gerne mal wünschen, dass es Filme gibt, die eben ohne Happy End auskommen. Wo es dann wirklich mal bitter wird.
Aber Hollywood traut sich das nie.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Aber stattdessen wird Bud dann in dieses riesige Unterwasser-UFO verschleppt, wo ihm dann Schreckensmeldungen der Menschheit vorgeführt werden, und dann will die Lebensform auf einmal die Menschheit auslöschen oder so und hat schon eine riesige Welle auf unsere Küsten losgelassen, aber dann überlegt sie es sich doch anders, und am Ende wird die Crew nicht etwa wieder vereint, weil die Lebensform Bud wieder auftauchen lässt, sondern weil sie mit ihrem Riesen-UFO selbst auftaucht, und alles ist episch und Friede Freude Eierkuchen und so, und das alles in gefühlten 15 Minuten, das fand ich vollkommen übertrieben und unnötig.


Ich fand das gerade gut wie der Menschheit ein Spiegel vorgehalten wurde. Und auch als ich das erste mal das UFO gesehen hatte, dachte ich es wäre eine Art Unterwasserstadt.

Naja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Aber "The Abyss" ist für mich ein guter SciFi-Klassiker, welchen ich mir immer mal wieder angucken kann.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Typisch Hollywood. Man will ein gutes Ende damit sich alle freuen.
> Ich würde mir gerne mal wünschen, dass es Filme gibt, die eben ohne Happy End auskommen. Wo es dann wirklich mal bitter wird.
> Aber Hollywood traut sich das nie.


Solche Filme gibt's genug.
Nur eben nicht aus Hollywood.


----------



## Krautmausch (4. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich fand das gerade gut wie der Menschheit ein Spiegel vorgehalten wurde.



Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen die Idee an sich, aber dieser riesige Haufen Plot und Materie hätten eigentlich für einen zweiten Film gereicht, statt da noch in eine halbe Stunde am Ende gestopft zu werden.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen die Idee an sich, aber dieser riesige Haufen Plot und Materie hätten eigentlich für einen zweiten Film gereicht, statt da noch in eine halbe Stunde am Ende gestopft zu werden.



Cameron hat ja nie Fortsetzungen gemacht. Avatar ist die erste.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Cameron hat ja nie Fortsetzungen gemacht. Avatar ist die erste.


Von wem war dann Terminator 2?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2019)

Cannonball


----------



## T'PAU (4. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber "The Abyss" ist für mich ein guter SciFi-Klassiker, welchen ich mir immer mal wieder angucken kann.


Da muss ich tatsächlich mal wieder meine "Widescreen Letterbox Collector's Edition" THX-Laserdisc(s) rauskramen. (Was hab ich damals blos für Geld ausgegeben für LDs... )
Aber 171 Minuten in der grottigen Quali...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2019)

Bullitt


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Von wem war dann Terminator 2?



Cameron hat nie Fortsetzungen seiner Filme gemacht. 
Alien 2 war ja auch von ihm, aber eben nicht Alien 3.
Mit Avatar macht er nun das erste Mal eine Fortsetzung seines eigenen Films.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (6. Mai 2019)

Heavy Trip: 9/10


----------



## deady1000 (6. Mai 2019)

Avengers: Endgame 10/10

War um 00:01 in der Mitternachtspremiere.
Joa... War der krönende Abschluss der epischen Saga.
Für Fans war alles dabei was man sich hätte wünschen können.
War der beste Avengers Film und einer der besten MCU-Filme.

--



Threshold schrieb:


> Cameron hat ja nie Fortsetzungen gemacht. Avatar ist die erste.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Von wem war dann Terminator 2?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Threshold schrieb:


> Cameron hat nie Fortsetzungen seiner Filme gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Terminator 1 und 2 waren von James Cameron.

Terminator – Wikipedia
Terminator 2 – Tag der Abrechnung – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Terminator 1 und 2 waren von James Cameron.
> 
> Terminator – Wikipedia
> Terminator 2 – Tag der Abrechnung – Wikipedia



Das hast du dir doch gerade ausgedacht.


----------



## facehugger (6. Mai 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Avengers: Endgame 10/10
> 
> War um 00:01 in der Mitternachtspremiere.
> Joa... War der krönende Abschluss der epischen Saga.
> ...


Habs mal korrigiert _Für mich_ war "Infinity War" um Längen der deutlich bessere Film. Bei "Endgame" bin ich teilweise wirklich fast eingepennt und _ich_ will im Kino unterhalten werden, was "Endgame" nur am Anfang und Ende des Films geschafft hat. 3 Stunden hätten es zudem nicht sein müssen, wir waren über eine lange Zeit eher gelangweilt...

Gruß


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Typisch Hollywood. Man will ein gutes Ende damit sich alle freuen.
> Ich würde mir gerne mal wünschen, dass es Filme gibt, die eben ohne Happy End auskommen. Wo es dann wirklich mal bitter wird.
> Aber Hollywood traut sich das nie.



Titanic (auch von Cameron) hatte doch de facto kein Happy End.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2019)

Mel Brooks’ letzte Verrücktheit: Silent Movie


----------



## facehugger (6. Mai 2019)

"The Mule" mit meinem Liebling Eastwood. Ich liebe dich, Clint du alter Gauner. Hast es immer noch drauf...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Titanic (auch von Cameron) hatte doch de facto kein Happy End.



Für Leonardo di Caprio sicher nicht. 
Aber bei Titanic kannte man das Ende ja schon und Rose hat überlebt, das ist das, was auch Leo wollte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für Leonardo di Caprio sicher nicht.
> Aber bei Titanic kannte man das Ende ja schon und Rose hat überlebt, das ist das, was auch Leo wollte.



Naja bei einem "klassischen" Hollywood Happy End hätte bei überlebt und glücklich bis ans Ende ihrer Tage und so weiter.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Mai 2019)

Leute, wenn ihr wirklich düstere Enden sehen wollt, müsst ihr nur mal ein japanisches oder südkoreanisches Drama oder -Thriller angucken.
Diese Filme haben sowas von in keinster Weise ein Happy-End, dass selbst ein vergleichsweise düsterer Hollywood-Film dagegen wie ein Kinderbuch wirkt.

_Sieben_ kommt aus der US-Sparte dem noch am nächsten und das war immerhin ein Independend-Film, so weit ich mich noch entsinne.^^


----------



## Threshold (6. Mai 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja bei einem "klassischen" Hollywood Happy End hätte bei überlebt und glücklich bis ans Ende ihrer Tage und so weiter.



Hätte ja nie funktioniert, weil Leos Charakter ein armer Kerl ist und Rose zu einer reichen Familie gehört.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hätte ja nie funktioniert, weil Leos Charakter ein armer Kerl ist und Rose zu einer reichen Familie gehört.



Na ob es funktioniert hätte oder nicht, ist ja eine andere Frage. Aber ich finde schon, dass man sagen kann, dass Titanic für Hollywood Verhältnisse kein Happy End bietet. 

Unabhängig vom Untergang, weild er war ja von vornherein klar.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2019)

Damien – Omen II


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2019)

300 : 8/10

Super Heldenepos mit tollen Bildern.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2019)

Breakaway  (1996)


----------



## tdi-fan (17. Mai 2019)

The Man From Earth  (2007) 
8 von 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2019)

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Krautmausch (22. Mai 2019)

Die Mumie (1999), den ich, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, als Kind im Kino gesehen habe und damals sehr unterhaltsam fand, aber wenn ich ihn heute sehe, tendiert er doch in Richtung Mittelmaß. Die digitalen Effekte haben sich gut gehalten und teilweise sind die Sets doch imposant, aber die Dialoge sind ziemlich flach und die bei FSK-12-Hollywood stets eingebauten Witze und Slapsticksituationen vermasseln die Atmosphäre. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Geschichte als ernsterer FSK-16-Actionhorror eine bessere Figur machen würde. Alien mit Mumie und Pyramide statt mit Alien und Raumschiff, sozusagen. Auf den Unterhaltungsanspruch eines 12-Jährigen kann man ja leider nicht zurück kehren.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2019)

Tja, die Filme werden eben als FSK 12 umgesetzt um mehr Leute anzusprechen, die dann ins Kino gehen.
Guck dir Star Wars an. Eigentlich eine sehr düstere Geschichte mit viel Gewalt und Tragödie. 
Aber George hat daraus einen Kinderfilm gemacht, weil er möglichst viel Kohle scheffeln wollte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2019)

Peppermint: Angel of Vengeance 5/10


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Mai 2019)

Highlander (1986)

Echt nicht gut gealtert. 3/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2019)

Mal wieder Nur 48 Stunden


----------



## T'PAU (22. Mai 2019)

Rush *8/10*

R.I.P. Niki Lauda!


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2019)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Highlander (1986)
> 
> Echt nicht gut gealtert. 3/10


Findest du den Film schlechter als früher?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2019)

Flucht aus Absolom 3/10


----------



## Taskmaster (23. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Findest du den Film schlechter als früher?



Als damals 8jähriger durchaus. Habe ihn durch Zufall wieder in die Finger bekommen, gesehen und... was soll ich sagen?! Schade um den verschwendeten Abend. Die drei Punkte gab es auch nur für Sean Connery (für eine seiner schlechtesten Rollen ever, aber es ist eben Sean Connery).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2019)

Die nackte Kanone 2½


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2019)

John Wick : 8/10

John Wick 2 lief letztens auch. Leider war ich zu müde.
In Teil 3 wollen wir demnächst ins Kino rein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2019)

Ein total verrückter Sommer


----------



## orca113 (27. Mai 2019)

Robin Hood - König der Diebe Robin Hood – Koenig der Diebe – Wikipedia

10/10 einer meiner ewigen Lieblinge. Kevin Costner, Morgan Freeman.... genialer Abenteuerfilm mit viel Humor und Action


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (27. Mai 2019)

John Wick 3 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2019)

Demolition Man 5/10


----------



## joraku (27. Mai 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> John Wick 3 10/10



Super Film, hat richtig Spaß gemacht!

8,5 / 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2019)

Die Klasse von 1984


----------



## MOD6699 (28. Mai 2019)

Wonder Woman - 8/10 Der Film an sich ist tatsächlich durchaus gelungen. PS: Meine Fr.... ist Gal Gadol hübsch....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2019)

Tremors 2 – Die Rückkehr der Raketenwürmer 3/10


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2019)

(T)Raumschiff Surprise 9/10 Gut und witzig wie bei jedem mal


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2019)

Zum ersten Mal seit dem Kauf dazu gekommen:
Valerian 9/10

Das ein oder andere Logikproblem und ein doch etwas kurzes Ende trüben nicht den Spaß am gelungenen Rest, auch wenn ich mir eine etwas längere Spieldauer gewünscht hätte.
Die Bilder und der Ton der 4K Bluray sind der Wahnsinn. Endlich mal eine richtig geile DTS HD Master Audio Tonspur im deutschen Format. Oft findet man diese ja nur im englischen Ton und die deutsche ist eher beschnitten.
Das hier hat richtig Spaß gemacht! 
Die Schauspieler sind frisch und Fräulein zornige Augenbraue auch recht heiß. Der Ton und der Text passen tatsächlich zu ihrem Ausdruck und ich war vorher überzeugt dass sie es bestimmt versaut. Ich wurde ganz klar positiv überrascht. Er spielt seine arrogant überhebliche Art aber auch konsequent und gelassen. Dazu der Auftritt von Rihanna und der Soundtrack im Menü... Super.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2019)

Braddock – Missing in Action 3


----------



## tdi-fan (2. Juni 2019)

L.A. Confidential 1997  10/10

---

We Die Young 2019 3,5/10  (für einen Van Damme-Film gar nicht so verkehrt)


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Juni 2019)

Dave Made a Maze





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SzikIwPPle0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



8/10

Ein Film für alle Jungs/Männer, die in ihrer Kindheit gerne Burgen aus Pappe gebaut haben. Lustig, ideenreich, teilweise sogar recht tiefsinnig.

Wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2019)

John Wick 3 8/10


----------



## azzih (2. Juni 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> John Wick 3 8/10



Hab den auch vor ner Woche gesehen. 3/10 für mich weil deutlich schlechter als Teil 1 und 2 und keine nennenswerte Story. Das Ding dreht sich einfach nur im Kreis und die Action wird nach ner Zeit auch ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2019)

John Wick Kapitel 2 7/10

Die Story zu kurz und zu oberflächlich es fehlt Inhalt. Keanu Reeves ist zwar ein guter Schauspieler aber die Story könnte besser sein.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2019)

Aschenblödel


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brachial inszenierter Kriegsfilm mit genau der Sorte Patriotismus und Religion drumherum, die man entweder liebt oder hasst. Zwischentöne gibt es keine.
Ich, mit einem schlichten Gemüt gesegnet, halte mich gar nicht erst lange mit irgendwelchen Analysen bzgl. angeblich größenwahnsinniger US-Amerikaner auf, sondern lehne mich entspannt zurück und habe meinen Spaß an der vor allen Dingen technisch hochwertigen Inszenierung.
Bin da aber auch nicht unbefangen, da ich Mel Gibson einfach verdammt gerne sehe.

In diesem Sinne: Nur ein totes Kommischwein ist ein gutes Kommischwein!


----------



## clown44 (2. Juni 2019)

John Wick 3 - 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2019)

Book Club


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2019)

Hitman Jeder stirbt alleine 5/10

An manchen Stellen hat mich der Film richtig gelangweilt, an manchen Stellen ergibt der Film einfach keinen Sinn und die Schauspieler sind nicht die besten.


----------



## tdi-fan (3. Juni 2019)

Green Book (2019) 8/10

Ich fand den Film richtig gut, und kann die Kontroversen zum Thema Rassismus überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Richtig ist, der Film spielt im Jahr 1962 -> in den Südstaaten Amerikas, und dort war die Diskriminierung gegenüber Afroamerikanern gesetzlich erlaubt bzw gefördert, der Hass durch die weiße Bevölkerung gegen diese groß, und auch ein Hauptthema des Films. 
Zum Thema "Weißer Retter" im Kontext des Chauffeurs muss man sagen, war nun mal dieser derjenige, der einzige, der seinem Chef, in dem Teil Amerikas, irgendwo beistehen, oder unterstützen bzw helfen und schwierige Situationen entschärfen konnte.
Ob das nun alles so passiert ist, wie in dem Film umgesetzt, interessiert mich nicht, wichtig ist, dass man mal diese Kritiker hinterfragt.
Mahershala Ali hat seinen Oscar verdient erhalten.


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Juni 2019)

Valerian - 7/10 Hatte mir mehr erwartet. Der Film sieht insgesamt zwar ziemlich gut gemacht aus und auch die vielen Arten an Aliens sind faszinierend, allerdings bleibt die Hauptstory meistens eher flach und die Hauptdarsteller harmonieren nicht besonders gut miteinander.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2019)

Bastille Day 3/10


----------



## syrinx (6. Juni 2019)

Er ist wieder da 9/10

Es ist genau mein Humor...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2019)

Mile 22 5/10


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2019)

300: Rise of an Empire - 7/10

Deutlich brutaler aber schwächer als der erste Teil.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2019)

D-Tox – Im Auge der Angst 3/10


----------



## Ion (8. Juni 2019)

Oblivion 6/10

Und der war leider schlechter als erwartet.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Oblivion 6/10
> 
> Und der war leider schlechter als erwartet.


Wirklich? Ich habe den Film bestimmt schon 4 mal gesehen und finde ihn immer wieder gut. Besonders wegen der Atmosphäre .


----------



## deady1000 (9. Juni 2019)

*Oblivion* ist tatsächlich ein Film, den ich mir immer wieder reinziehen kann.
Zwar ist die Story eher etwas zusammengewürfelt aus anderen bekannten Klassikern, aber im Resultat ist sie doch sehr gelungen.
Auch die schauspielerische Leistung, die Besetzung überhaupt und der Soundtrack sind klasse.
Als ich den Film zum ersten Mal sah, hatte ich Gänsehaut wegen des Plottwists und die Gänsehaut kehrt auch immer noch zurück, wenn ich an die Weltraumszenen denke.
Und es lohnt sich auch den Film ein zweites Mal zu sehen, weil man ihn dann aus einer anderen Perspektive aus betrachten kann und einem noch mehr Details auffallen.

Von mir bekommt der Film *9/10* Punkte.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2019)

Blue Thunder - das fliegende Auge: 7/10


----------



## Petoschka (9. Juni 2019)

Solaris (1972 von Tarkowski) 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2019)

Giganten am Himmel 3/10


----------



## cerbero (10. Juni 2019)

Upgrade

8/10 - nettes, verdauliches SciFi mit erfreulich konsequentem Ende.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2019)

Alien: Covenant: 6.5/10

Prometheus fand ich besser.  Aber die Doppelrolle Walter/David hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Der Film war auf Pro7 übrigens nicht geschnitten! Genauso wie "300" letztens.
Die haben alles gezeigt.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2019)

You'll Never Walk Alone - Die Geschichte eines Songs 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2019)

Carrie – Des Satans jüngste Tochter 7/10


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2019)

Tatort (Köln): "Kaputt" - 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2019)

Miss Marple 16.50 ab Paddington


----------



## Chupsii (11. Juni 2019)

Mrs. Doubfire 10/10


----------



## Minera (11. Juni 2019)

demonic haus des horrors 4/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2019)

Miss Marple Der Wachsblumenstrauß


----------



## Taskmaster (12. Juni 2019)

Independence Day: Resurgence

3/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2019)

Brennen muss Salem


----------



## orca113 (12. Juni 2019)

Sherlock Holmes und Sherlock Holmes Spiel im Schatten


Jeder davon 12/10


----------



## Flexsist (12. Juni 2019)

Der Hauptmann

Schon hart der Film. Aber er zeigt gut, wie aus einem "Opfer" ein Täter wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2019)

Jason Voorhees


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juni 2019)

Red Cliff 6/10 Der Film hat zwar ein paar Schwächen ist aber trotzdem ein recht guter Film


----------



## deady1000 (12. Juni 2019)

TRON:Legacy (8/10)

Sicherlich ist ein bisschen Potential ungenutzt geblieben, aber ich fand den Film wirklich gut.
Außerdem sind Bild und Ton 1A.

Werde mir jetzt auch TRON von 1982 reinziehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juni 2019)

Sinister 6/10


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2019)

Solo: A Star Wars Story: 8/10

Ein guter Film. Von den neuen Star Wars Filmen der zweitbeste. Kommt für mich gleich nach "Rogue One".


----------



## kero81 (15. Juni 2019)

Under the Silver Lake 9/10 
Fand den echt super, hat genau meinen Geschmack getroffen. 

KIN 7/10
Fand den auch super, obwohl die Story teilweise bisschen blöd war. 

Gutland 7/10
Ich mag absolut keine Deutschen Filme, der war aber erstaunlich gut.

Glass 5/10
Split war viel besser!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2019)

It Follows 5/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Juni 2019)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Erbe des Blutes* (USA 1960) 9/10

In meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter ist so ein schöner mit Patina überzogener Streifen wie ein guter Whiskey: Man kommt zur Ruhe, all die Last und Unbill des Alltags fällt von einem und schon weiß man wieder, früher war zwar nicht alles besser, gewiss nicht, aber es hatte einfach mehr Klasse.

Ein Film, in dem Robert Mitchum mitwirkt, ist einfach IMMER per se schon mal einen Pluspunkt wert, der Mann ist einfach eine Naturgewalt. Selbst wenn er nur im Raum steht und sich die Szenerie nonchalant anschaut. So was packt ein Til Schweiger z. B. nie.
Hier haben wir ein großes Südstaaten-Melodrama mit allen Zutaten: Liebe, Hass, Frauen, Alkohol und Gewalt. Was will man mehr?
Und wie alles in Texas: Mehr Liebe, mehr Hass, mehr Frauen, mehr Alkohol und mehr Gewalt. Was will man mehr?



> Wade Hunnicut (Robert Mitchum) ist Großgrundbesitzer und betrügt seine Frau Hannah (Eleanor Parker) seit Jahren immer wieder mit unzähligen Frauen. Daher hat sie die Erziehung ihres gemeinsamen Sohns, Theron (George Hamilton) übernommen und verweigert sich ihm, so das die Ehe eigentlich nur noch auf dem Papier existiert. Durch einem Zwischenfall übernimmt Wade Hunnicut, jedoch die Erziehung, um aus seinen Sohn, einen richtigen Mann zu machen. Da kommt ihn ein blutrünstiges Wildschwein nur recht, er schickt seinem Sohn auf die Jagd nur von dem jungen Rafe Copley (George Peppard) und drei Jagdhunden begleitet. Nach erfolgreicher Jagd, ist Theron aber immer noch zu feige, Kontakt zu der von ihn angebeteten und hübschen Libby Halstead (Luana Patten) aufzunehmen. Rafe übernimmt das für ihn und verkuppelt die beiden, womit Libbys Vater allerdings überhaupt nicht einverstanden ist, dann wird Libby auch noch schwanger...


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2019)

Die Logan Verschwörung: 6.5 von 10

Kommt nicht ganz an Filme wie "Bourne" heran. Aber dennoch ok.


----------



## NCphalon (16. Juni 2019)

Dead Man 8/10


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. Juni 2019)

Jurassic Park 3  
Naja, dank BluRay 5.1 Knallersound ein Erlebnis, vor allem wenn die Freundin nach 5 Minuten schon schlagartig senkrecht auf der Liegecouch sitzt und sich ordentlich erschreckt hat .
Ansonsten einige Logikfehler und teils in die Jahre gekommene Animationen, aber durchweg Action und kaum Stillstand, würde sagen 6/10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juni 2019)

Terminal – Rache war nie schöner 6/10


----------



## leaf348 (17. Juni 2019)

Der Boxer -> sehr gut gespielt
Under the silver lake -> Herrlich wirr, wenn man Filme an sich mag muss man ihn auf jeden Fall anschauen
No Way Out – Gegen die Flammen -> Spannend, war besser als ich dachte
Men in Black International -> Ich fand ihn ganz lustig, Story war mehr als dürftig
Der Klient -> Schwach
Die Firma -> War unterhaltsam, toller Soundtrack!
The Guilty -> Mal was anderes, eine Empfehlung!
Die Jury -> Immer wieder gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2019)

Undercover Cops


----------



## deady1000 (17. Juni 2019)

Ist jetzt zwar kein Film, aber ich gucke momentan:

[ER] Emergency Room – Die Notaufnahme (9/10)

Habe mir letztens die ersten 8 von 15 Staffeln auf DVD gebraucht gekauft.
Sehr spannend und empfehlenswert. Das beste ander Serie ist die Realistik und die Schnitttechnik der Szenen.
Dazu die wahnsinnig gute Besetzung. Bin erst in Staffel 2, aber es gab schon viele Gänsehaut erregende Folgen.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2019)

Nach Staffel 8 geht's langsam bergab...


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2019)

Sully: 7,5/10

Guter Film der auch gänzlich ohne Action auskommt. Hatte seine Längen welche aber fast wieder  durch die guten Schauspieler wett gemacht wurden.


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juni 2019)

Venom  *6/10*

Naja... kann man sich anschauen und abhaken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2019)

Kingpin


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (19. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ausgelösch*t (USA 1986) 8/10

Hier kann man die Luft praktisch vom triefenden Testosteron in Stücke  schneiden, denn wenn Nick Nolte, Powers Boothe, Michael Ironside, Clancy  Brown, Rip Torn und William Forsythe in einen Privatkrieg zwischen  einem ultraharten Texas Ranger (Nolte) und einem im Grenzland zu Mexiko  zu Reichtum durch Kokain gekommenen alten Schulfreund (Boothe) auf den  unausweichlichen Showdown zusteuern, dann fühlt man sich an die  desillusionierten Bleigewitter des legendären Sam Peckinpah erinnert...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2019)

No Country for Old Men 4/10


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> No Country for Old Men 4/10


Dein Ernst?

Entführt in Louisiana: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dein Ernst?



Ja 

EDIT : Bis das Blut gefriert 5/10


----------



## audianer1990 (21. Juni 2019)

X-Men Dark Phönix 05/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2019)

Das Fenster zum Hof 6/10


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dein Ernst?


Mit oscarprämierten Meisterwerken hat er's nicht so.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit oscarprämierten Meisterwerken hat er's nicht so.



Ist das Pflicht^^?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2019)

Jupiter Ascending: 5/10

Gute Effekte aber wirre zusammengewürfelte Story.  Der Versuch eine große Space Opera zu schaffen ist gescheitert.

Miami Vice: 7/10

Super Bilder und Musik. Typisch Michael Mann.  Teilweise etwas langatmig aber sonst ganz gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2019)

Panik am roten Fluß


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Miami Vice: 7/10
> 
> Super Bilder und Musik. Typisch Michael Mann.  Teilweise etwas langatmig aber sonst ganz gut.



Der Film hat aber leider gar nichts mehr von der Serie außer die Namen der Protagonisten. Ich fand ihn enttäuschend.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2019)

Renegades Mission of Honor 5/10


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Film hat aber leider gar nichts mehr von der Serie außer die Namen der Protagonisten. Ich fand ihn enttäuschend.


Klar den Stil & Charme der Originalserie konnte man nicht genau einfangen. 
Aber schlecht fand ich den Film nicht.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber schlecht fand ich den Film nicht.



War halt ein Standard Action Film. Mehr nicht.
Da fand ich den A Team Film besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2019)

Get Carter – Die Wahrheit tut weh 5/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Juni 2019)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Birdy* (USA 1984) 10/10



> Zwei Freunde kehren mit unterschiedlichen Arten von Wunden aus dem Vietnamkrieg zurück. Al (Nicolas Cage) hat schlimme Verletzungen u.a. im Gesicht erlitten, während Birdy (Matthew Modine), der immer schon eine Obsession für Vögel hatte, sich nun selbst für einen Vogel hält. Als man Al bittet, Birdy aus seinem Trauma herauszuhelfen, wird dies für ihn eine eigene Katharsis. Doch ob er seinen Freund aus seiner Traumwelt herausholen kann, ist fraglich...



Wo fange ich hier am besten an? Am besten wohl damit: Ein Ausnahmefilm ohnegleichen, der einen tief nachdenklich zurück lässt - und der einem mal wieder bewusst vor Augen führt, im Grunde genommen (und dazu zähle ich mich auch, ganz klar) sind unsere eigenen Probleme verglichen mit dem was Menschen widerfahren kann, entweder nichts oder eher nur eingebildete. (keine persönliche Wertung).
Was die damals noch sehr jungen, am Anfang ihrer Karrieren stehenden beiden Hauptprotagonisten Nicolas Cage und Matthew Modine hier abliefern, geht teils durch Mark und Bein... Freunde des mittlerweile zum Markenzeichen gewordenen "Cage Modus" muss ich aber enttäuschen, hier spielt er zurückhaltend, aber umso stärker, wenn er später gezeichnet aus dem Kriege zurückkehrt...

Matthew Modine (Private Joker aus Full Metal Jacket) läuft dann endgültig zur Hochform auf, wenn er, so ja auch der Titel des Films, zu "Birdy" wird. Tief gezeichnet von den Erlebnissen im Krieg, zieht er sich mehr und mehr in sich zurück. In seine eigene Welt, in der man nicht mehr zu ihm durchdringen kann... Und nein, dies hat nichts mit "Spinnerei", "Unmännlichkeit", "Mongo" und sonstigen RTL Mittags TV Ferndiagnosen zu schaffen, sondern schlicht und ergreifend mit der Tatsache, ein Mensch ist einfach kein Roboter, sondern ein empfindendes Wesen.
Ich konnte mich in die Geschnisse auf dem Bildschirm, denke ich, gut hineinversetzen, weil ich einen Opa hatte, der von seinen Erlebnissen an der Ostfront während des WK II auch tief gezeichnet wurde. Wobei ich das wahre Ausmaß leider erst eher spät wirklich realisiert habe...

In diesem Sinne: Birds can always fly away.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2019)

Invasion U.S.A.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

Dredd: 8/10

Guter Film mit guter Atmosphäre. Karl Urban ist  als Judge Dredd richtig cool.


----------



## Ion (29. Juni 2019)

Baby Driver 7/10

War stellenweise zu einfach gehalten und an anderen Ecken wurde ich total überrascht. Hat mich jedenfalls bis zum Schluss gefesselt, durch Symphatie-Punkte (weil der Hauptdarsteller auch unter Tinnitus leidet).


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hard Target* (USA 1993) 8/10

Erzreaktionär, gewaltgeil und, trotz Entstehung in den 90ern, aus jeder Pore die seligen 80er Jahre atmend. *schnüff*

Ist es schon über 25 Jahre her, seitdem die belgische Springbohne, damals wohl unbestritten auf dem Zenit seiner Karriere angekommen, den fiesen Menschenjägern rund um einen sinistren Lance Henriksen und einem diabolisch aufspielenden Arnold Vosloo (vor seinem Durchbruch als Imhotep in den Mumie Filmen mit Brandon Fraser), die ******* aus dem Leib prügelte oder sie direkt zersiebte?
Ja, ist es. Kommt mir immer noch vor wie gestern, aber dies denke ich mir ja auch jedes Mal, wenn ich mich daran zurückerinnere, wie kurz wir damals vor Moskau gelegen haben... *mama, komm schnell, der opa wird schon wieder senil!*

Was John Woo hier nach seinem damaligen Rückzug aus der Kronkolonie auf die Beine stellte, war einfach zu brachial, weder zuvor noch danach wurde VD so wuchtig herüberkommend inszeniert - allein schon der Auftakt, in der ein paar nichtsnutzigen Handtaschenräubern erst mal ohne Betäubung ein Anatomiekurs in schönsten Zeitlupeneinstellungen verabreicht wird, dürfte auch heute noch zu den brachialsten Einführungen ever gehören... Danach wird Schritt für Schritt die Story um gelangweilte Reiche, welche gerne Penner, Obdachlose und sonstige Gestrauchelte zum Zeitvertreib hetzen, jagen und töten aufgebaut. Dabei kommen zwar hie und da durchaus sozialkritische Untertöne zum Vorschein, aber ganz ehrlich: Deswegen schaut niemand einen VD Film an. 
Spätestens, wenn in einer der nach wie vor zynischsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten der Hebel umgelegt wird - und VD mitsamt seiner weiblichen Begleitung (Yancy Butler - hui! ) wechselnd den Spieß zwischen Jägern und Gejagten umdreht, beginnt die einsame Sternstunde in VDs Schaffen endgültig und kennt von da ab kein Halten mehr...

Was hier mit lächerlich anmutenden 18 Millionen Dollar Produktionskosten herausgeholt wurde, muss sich auch heute nicht verstecken, denn es sieht einfach wertig aus, kein Vergleich mit den später im Genre leider so typischen Ostblockstreifen...
Der Showdown in der verlassenen Fabrikruine voller bizarr anmutender Überbleibsel des Mardi Gras Festivals sollte jedem Action Aficionado auch heute noch die Schuhe ausziehen... So MUSS man Kauleisten-neu-arretieren und Luftlöcher-an-Stellen-an-denen-man-nicht-atmet-Verzierungen auf die Leinwand bringen. Hier hauen sich eben nicht zwei Vollidioten gegenseitig Brechstangen auf die Visage und machen ungerührt weiter, nein, hier hat alles Konsequenzen.

Tja, schön waren die Zeiten, ich trauere denen ja echt hinterher, aber dies werden auch nur diejenigen verstehen, die damals mit dabei waren...
In diesem Sinne: "Now take your pig-stick and your boyfriend, and find a bus to catch." (VDs radebrechendes Französenglisch im Originalton geht hier auf absolut keine Kuhhaut).


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2019)

Only god forgives: 4/10

Brutaler seltsamer Film. Muß ich nicht nochmal sehen.


----------



## deady1000 (30. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Brutaler seltsamer Film. Muß ich nicht nochmal sehen.


Ich hab mal den Film *Prisoners* gesehen, wo es um Kindesentführung und verzweifelte Eltern geht.
Alter Schwede, die Folterszenen haben mich nachhaltig schockiert. 
Auch wenn das sicherlich ein gut gemachter Film ist, muss ich mir den sicherlich nicht noch ein zweites Mal reinziehen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das sicherlich ein gut gemachter Film ist, muss ich mir den sicherlich nicht noch ein zweites Mal reinziehen.


Was Brutalität angeht bin schon einiges gewohnt. Aber der Film war irgendwie auch "komisch" bzw sehr skurril. Da habe ich keinen (künstlerischen) Zugang zu.
Ryan Gosling sehe ich auch sehr gerne... aber da hat er mir gar nicht gefallen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2019)

Landhaus der toten Seelen 6/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Olympia Trilogie von Leni Riefenstahl *(Deutschland 1936)

Faszinierend. Ja doch, muss ich so sagen, weil es nun mal so ist.
Sure, unterm Strich natürlich 1A Propagandafilme fürs Regime. "Herrenmenschen", "Arier", "Survival of the fittest (missverstandener Begriff, by the way), "Verherrlichung des 3. Reiches bzw. der NS-Zeit" usw. usf....

Es ist diese seltsame Mischung aus dem Faszinosum, wie logistisch perfekt die Olympischen Winter- und Sonnenspiele 1936 inszeniert wurden - und auf der anderen Seite wie sehr Leni Riefenstahl als Regisseurin dies mit unter rein ästhetischen Gesichtspunkten betrachtet, grandiosen Kameraeinstellungen doch meisterhaft einfing. Körperkult und Heroisierung der Jugend sollten wohl die richtigen Begriffe dafür sein.
Klar, wenn man dies heute, Jahrzehnte später, alles so sieht, als Hakenkreuzflaggen ganz normal von den Balkonen herunterhingen, der frenetisch bejubelte Führer (ja, ich weiß, nach dem 8. Mai 1945 waren sie alle schon immer aktiv im Widerstand) und ganz generell halt dieses KOMPLETT andere Gesellschaftsbild, dann vermittelt es zumindest mir einen ungefähren Eindruck wie meine Großeltern (Gott habe sie selig) wohl aufgewachsen sein mögen...

Beeindruckende Dokumente ihrer Zeit. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Und filmhistorisch zweifellos bedeutend.
Falls sich jetzt jemand getriggert fühlt: I don't give a f..k.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2019)

Diese zwei sind nicht zu fassen 4/10


----------



## tdi-fan (6. Juli 2019)

Die Batman-Trilogie von Nolan 10/10 

Wenn ich nach dem Superhelden-Genre gehe, dann können die hochglanzpolierten Avengers, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach, mit ihren CGI-Schlachten, hier kaum mithalten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2019)

Captain Marvel 3/10


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2019)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Die Batman-Trilogie von Nolan 10/10
> 
> Wenn ich nach dem Superhelden-Genre gehe, dann können die hochglanzpolierten Avengers, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach, mit ihren CGI-Schlachten, hier kaum mithalten.


Fun Fact: Wenn man überlegt, waren die Schumacher-Batmans ganz genau das gleiche, wie das MCU-Zeugs, nur ohne CGI.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Die Batman-Trilogie von Nolan 10/10
> 
> Wenn ich nach dem Superhelden-Genre gehe, dann können die hochglanzpolierten Avengers, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach, mit ihren CGI-Schlachten, hier kaum mithalten.


Ich bin zwar auch ein großer Marvel Fan, aber die Batman Trilogie von Nolan sind für mich die besten Batman Filme.

Edit:

I, Robot - 8/10


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. Juli 2019)

Platoon 10/10 *** (BluRay).

*** Deutsche Tonspur Katastrophe 1/10: Noch nie so etwas Schlechtes gehört. Detaildarm, dumpf, blechern & verhangen. Hab's, im Nachhinein unverständlicherweise, bis zum Schluss auf Deutsch durchgezogen. Dabei habe ich ja auf Blu-ray auch die original amerikanische Tonspur, die deutlich besser sein soll. Also: Nochmal gucken .
Und das lohnt sich, denn der Film vermittelt authentisch, sofern dies überhaupt möglich ist, den Wahnsinn des Krieges, die Hilflosigkeit der Protagonisten, den Schrecken des Dschungelkampfes, die Unmenschlichkeit Einzelner und deren hohlen Mitläufer, das Leid Unbeteiligter sowie erschreckende Gewalt, die innerlich Wut aufkeimen lässt. Man fragt sich währenddessen und am Ende: Warum machen wir das? Und lässt sich das nicht doch, gerade auch im Hinblick aktueller und zukünftiger Ereignisse, nicht verhindern? 
Zudem Schauspieler der Extraklasse -darunter viele Neueinsteiger wie Johnny Depp, Roger Whittaker oder Charlie Sheen, deren folgenden großen Karrieren bekannt sind.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2019)

Komm und sieh 4/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Batman* (USA 1989) 8/10

30 Jahre ist es nun her, als der erste wirklich ernstzunehmende Batman Film in einer bis dato einzigartigen Welle der "Batmania" die Welt im Sturm nahm. 
Und eines ist mal ganz sicher: Zurecht.

Für mich ungeschlagen DIE beste Verkörperung des Comic Batman. DAS Produktionsdesign. 
Gotham City, die Axis Chemical Fabrik, Museum, Parade und die Kathedrale mit all ihrer gothischen Pracht, wo einem schon die Tränen vor lauter Schönheit kommen können.
Der heimliche Hauptdarsteller ist für mich sowieso das Batcar. 
Ein einzigartig anzuschauendes, sich perfekt in die Nacht einfügender, gleichermaßen ästhetisch wie brachial, fiebriger Traum. Quasi ein schwarzer Drache auf vier Rädern. 
Jede Szene in der es zu sehen ist, bringt mir einen wohligen Schauer.

Ansonsten: Jack Nicholson ist DER Joker. Sonst niemand. 
Er gibt hier einfach alles, eiskalt, selbstverliebt, skrupellos und ein ebenso gerissener als auch charmant grotesker Verführer, der sie alle um den Finger wickelt. 
Wann immer er auftaucht, kann man instant niederknien.

Göttlich der Film. In diesem Sinne: „Where does he get those wonderful toys?“


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2019)

Cobra Verde 4/10


----------



## danomat (9. Juli 2019)

Dark Phoenix  2/10
Spiderman far from home  4/10
Hellboy call of darkness 3/10
Men in Black international 2/10
Brightburn 7/10

Bin totaler scifi fan aber entweder ich werd alt oder die wollen nur noch fortnite kinder fürs kino begeistern.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2019)

Spider-Man: Far From Home 4/10


----------



## MOD6699 (10. Juli 2019)

Kein Film:

Jessica Jones 3. Staffel - meine persönlich beste Netflix/Marvel Serie. Wurde nach der schwachen 2. Staffel deutlich wieder besser. 8/10

Dark 2. Staffel - Bin gespannt ob sie es schaffen alles aufzulösen oder sich verirren.. wird man in Staffel 3 sehen. Dennoch starke 2. Staffel. 8/10

Stranger Things 3 - Die beste Serie der drei mMn. Nach der enttäuschenden 2. Staffel ganz klar stark aufgeholt. 9/10

PS: Ja ich habe jetzt viereckige Augen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2019)

Black Snake Moan 3/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (14. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hellsing Ultimate* (Japan 2006) 9/10

Was gibt es besseres als am heiligen Sonntag ebendiesen mit unheiligen Auswüchsen zu begehen?
Eben. Und da passt die GRANDIOS inszenierte Hellsing Ultimate Serie mit ihrem Kampf gegen das Paranormale/Höllische/Abgrundtief Böse/You name it hervorragend hinein.
Es ist sicherlich nicht die so schon oft gesehene Geschichte der auch nicht immer ganz so einwandfrei "Guten" gegen die auch nicht immer ganz klar so deutlich "Bösen", nein, aber hier rockT einfach der ganze Stil und die Art und Weise, wie man es geradezu zelebriert, es dem dafür affinen Zuschauer näherzubringen.

Eine einzigartige Atmosphäre, individuell deutlich unterscheidbare Charaktere und ein gerüttelt gut dosiertes Tempo ergeben hier die gut angerührte Würze in einem (Achtung Schenkelklopfer!) Höllentrip.
Kritikpunkte? Mhm... vielleicht phasenweise für Nichtjapaner etwas grotesk anmutender Humor, aber hält sich in Grenzen. Ansonsten kommt hier auch der Liebhaber gepflegten Blutverlustes und verlustig gegangener Körperteile auf seine oder ihre Kosten. Und zugegeben, da lacht man als schon lange verdorbener Schweinehundgourmet direkt mal innerlich auf. Schlimm, aber ich schäme mich nicht dafür.

Wer z. B. was mit dem Castlevania Franchise inkl. der bekannten Netflix Serie anfangen kann, der wird sich hier sofort heimisch fühlen.

Screenshot: Alucard, der mich irgendwie an Jean-Paul Belmondo zu seinen Glanzzeiten erinnert mit seiner rotzfrechen Attitüde (flinke Hand, federnder Schritt und großes Maul) + Vorliebe für großkalibrige Munition. Also wirklich groß. *rambo would like*

In diesem Sinne: „I am not like any normal vampire - I kill scum like you - a disgrace to our race.“


----------



## deady1000 (14. Juli 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Spider-Man: Far From Home 4/10





danomat schrieb:


> Spiderman far from home  4/10


Kinogang lohnt nicht?


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2019)

Setup: 5/10

Gangsterfilm mit 50 Cent.  Ist aber eher mäßig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2019)

Edgar Wallace - Der schwarze Abt


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juli 2019)

Harrry Potter und der Feuerkelch 6/10 Es gibt deutlich besser Filme der Reihe


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2019)

Das Gesetz bin ich


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2019)

Prometheus: 8/10

Ich habe den Film jetzt schon das 5. mal gesehen. Finde ihn immer besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2019)

Der Frosch mit der Maske


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juli 2019)

Helloween (2018)  *6/10*

Eigentlich gar nicht mal soo schlecht... bis auf das Ende!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2019)

Der grüne Bogenschütze


----------



## Andregee (18. Juli 2019)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Platoon 10/10 *** (BluRay).
> 
> 
> Zudem Schauspieler der Extraklasse -darunter viele Neueinsteiger wie Johnny Depp, Roger Whittaker oder Charlie Sheen, deren folgenden großen Karrieren bekannt sind.


Also Roger Whittakers Karriere startete schon vor dem Dreh von Platoon. Wer kennt sie nicht, seine Lieder? [emoji23]


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2019)

Der Teufelshauptmann


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2019)

Deadpool 2 : 8/10

Etwas schwächer als der erste Teil. Dennoch ganz gut.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Juli 2019)

Der König der Löwen... 9/10 finde ich. Und das auch nur weil die Story bekannt ist  Aber ansonsten.. die Optik ist Hammer, Musik bei Disney eh auch immer genial, da gibt's schon einge Gänsehautmomente.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2019)

Die Blechpiraten


----------



## John_Shaft (22. Juli 2019)

Gucke heute König der Löwen .. Ich bin gespannt! Hab bisher nur Gutes gelesen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2019)

Zurück aus der Hölle 4/10


----------



## Krautmausch (23. Juli 2019)

John_Shaft schrieb:


> Gucke heute König der Löwen .. Ich bin gespannt! Hab bisher nur Gutes gelesen.



Remakes, nach denen niemand gefragt hat. Der Zeichentrickstil altert wortwörtlich nicht. 

Aber der Vollständigkeit halber: War's gut?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2019)

Zwölf Uhr mittags 4/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Best of the Best* (USA 1989) 7/10

Keine Ahnung, warum der hier bei uns als *Karate Tiger IV *vermarktet  wurde, aber bot sich wohl an, wo doch der sich damals in seinen  Flegeljahren befindliche Van Damme ein Jahr zuvor mächtig Eindruck  hinterlassen hatte in *Karate Tiger III*, also musste dem unwissenden Videothekenpublikum bei der Entscheidung, was es fürs WE mitnehmen könnte, geholfen werden...

Ok, was haben wir hier eigentlich? Soviel gleich vorweg: für Veteranen des Martial Arts- und Sportfilms sicherlich so mal gar nichts außer der Reihe Tanzendes. Doch wie so oft: es kommt darauf an, wie man die Zutaten miteinander verrührt, damit das Endprodukt gut wird. Und dies, ja, dies hat man hier gut hinbekommen.

Der Film nimmt sich, gerade in diesem Genre nicht gerade Standard, ziemlich gut Zeit, um den Zuschauer und dessen Charaktere miteinander zu verbinden. Da ist natürlich in erster Linie der ältere Bruder von Julia Roberts, Eric Roberts, den man ansonsten in seiner späteren Karriere eigentlich eher als Kotzbrocken vom Dienst in entsprechenden Rollen her kennt - hier aber als wirklich sehr sympathischer junger Witwer und alleinerziehender Vater zu gefallen weiß, der nach einer dreijährigen Turnierpause aufgrund einer Schulterverletzung es wieder wissen will - denn nur ewig monotonen Scheiß in der Autofabrik zusammenklöppeln müssen, dies kann einen einfach nicht auf Dauer ausfüllen... Ich muss sagen, der damals noch recht junge Eric spielt die familiären Szenen mit seiner Mutter und seinem kleinen Sohn genau richtig. Nicht zu theatralisch, nicht zu teilnahmslos. Passt.

Der Rest des Teams besteht aus einem stabilen Großmaul der genau so einen auf Leisure Suit Larry macht, wie man sich einen Texas Cowboy vorstellt - selbstredend wird Mr. Großmaul im weiteren Verlauf geläutert (zumindest so ein bisschen), einem Italo-Amerikaner, der halt auch mit dabei ist, einem Typen der Sorte Literaturstudent, der aber zum Missfallen seiner Kameraden die Höschen der Ladies herunterziehen darf, und, dem ohne Zweifel stärksten Mann, einem Amerikaner koreanischer Herkunft, dessen älterer Bruder vor Jahren im Kampf gegen einen Vertreter des koreanischen Nationalteams sein Leben ließ.

Ihr wisst, was jetzt kommt: ein bisschen Frotzeleien hier und da, eine zünftige Barprügelei als Ausgleich dafür, in den nächsten drei Trainingsmonaten nicht mehr schnackseln zu dürfen, Alk trinken schon mal eh nicht, viel Schinderei und dann natürlich der finale Ausscheidungskampf in Korea selbst.
Das koreanische Nationalteam (übrigens auch im realen Leben das erfolgreichste und härteste Tae Kwon Do Team aller Zeiten - logisch, wenn ihr mich fragt), wird einem hier als unerbittlich harter Zusammenschluss aufgezeigt - böse Zungen würden sogar sagen: als unmenschliche Bestien...

So, und was gefällt mir? Ich würde mal sagen: schlichtweg alles. Die unwiederholbaren 80er Jahre, die typisch treibende Synthi-Mucke, die schön übersichtlich gefilmten, realistisch anmutenden Turnierkämpfe, sympathisch wirkende Bolzen, die auch abseits der Haue nicht verloren wirken, und, ich komme zum Schluss, ganz klar der bis dahin großartig aufgebaute Hauptantagonist des gegnerischen Teams.
Strahlt er schon mit seiner feschen Augenklappe stets etwas Bedrohlich-Faszinierendes aus, brechen in der finalen Konfrontation mit seinem US-Kontrahenten der dieselbe ethische Herkunft mitbringt, endgültig alle Dämme. Hier fährt der Streifen den Höhepunkt auf, beide schenken sich nichts und man bekommt hervorragende Moves zu sehen.

Auch wenn der Streifen für manchen hier schon älter ist, als sie selbst, da sie noch im Jogurtbecher kraulten: das Ende ist einfach herausragend. So geht Sportsgeist. Und so realisiert man auch, egal wie unerbittlich man den Gegner auch bekämpft, denn gewinnen wollen wir alle: es ist immer noch ein Mensch auf der anderen Seite. Und Menschen zeichnen sich dadurch aus, Gefühle zu besitzen.

In diesem Sinne: die Zeit heilt alle Wunden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2019)

Der Teufel kam aus Akasava


----------



## D0pefish (26. Juli 2019)

"Wir" -  garantierte Wirkung gegen Hitzewallungen


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2019)

Jumanji:  Willkommen im Dschungel: 7 /10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2019)

The Squeaker


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Masters of the Universe* (USA 1987)  5-6/10 (rational) / 10/10 (irrational)

Wenn es ein Franchise gibt, welches den inflationär verwendeten Begriff "Kult" verdient, dann ist es die kultige (hehe) Realverfilmung der Masters of the Universe, kurz MotU.  Anfang bis Mitte der 80er dürfte es quasi so gut wie keinen Haushalt mit Kindern gegeben haben, in denen es keine MotU Figuren, MotU Hörspiele, MotU Zauberschwert usw. usf. gab.  

1987, also auf dem absoluten Höhepunkt der MotU Begeisterung, schickte das in B-Filmkreisen schon damals legendäre Cannon Studio sich an, eine Spielfilmumsetzung zu erschaffen... was konnte dabei schon großartig schiefgehen? Nun, philosophische Frage, ihr kennt dies ja, denn meistens geht immer etwas daneben.  Nun ja, formal betrachtet und erst recht, wenn man keine persönliche Verbindung zu MotU hat, dann ist dies hier schon ziemlich hanebüchen, denn ein Superkrieger aus einer anderen Dimension, der mit seinem Zauberschwert und seinen Freunden gegen das Böse in Form eines Gegners kämpft, der der Bruder von Darth Vader ohne Gesichtshaut sein könnte, ja, vermutlich hatte die R & D Abteilung von Mattel ordentlich Pilze intus... 

Ich kann und will es auch nicht rational begründen, aber der Streifen macht einfach Spaß. Selbst heute, über 30 Jahre später. Unser Dolpherl in seiner ersten Hauptrolle noch ein wenig tapsig unbeholfen unterwegs, aber schon damals mit der ihm ganz eigenen Ausstrahlung versehen, die ihn infolgedessen zu einer festen Größe fürs geneigte Publikum werden lassen sollte...  So begleitet man also He-Man (was für ein endgeil bescheuerter Name, darauf muss man erst einmal kommen, meine Damen und Herren!) dabei, wie sie auf der Erde vor den Häschern Skeletors flüchten und diesen schlussendlich stellen. Showdown in der fantasievoll eingerichteten Thronhalle und alles ist wieder gut. Ganz simpel, ja.  

Die Tricks sind stets ein Kind ihrer Zeit, dies muss man deutlich sagen - und leider hatte man auch nicht so viel Budget wie nötig zur Hand im Endeffekt, aber egal, die Truppe vor und hinter der Kamera hatte sichtlich ihren Spaß - und dies merkt man als Zuschauer einfach.  Eine meiner liebsten Kindheitserinnerungen. 

In diesem Sinne:  „At the center of the universe, at the border between the light and the  dark stands Castle Greyskull. For countless ages, the Sorceress of  Greyskull has kept this universe in harmony. But the armies of darkness  do not rest, and the capture of Greyskull is ever most in their minds.  For with those that control Greyskull, will come the Power... The power  to be supreme... the power to be almighty... the power to be... Masters  of the Universe!“


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2019)

Bierleichen. Ein Paschakrimi


----------



## colormix (27. Juli 2019)

Kill Switch 

Kill Switch Trailer DF - FILMSTARTS.de


danach 127 Hours
127 Hours - Film 2010 - FILMSTARTS.de

naja Filme die  ich noch  noch  kannte vom Stuhl hat es mich nicht gehauen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2019)

Dr. M schlägt zu 5/10


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Juli 2019)

Aladdin (2019) 8/10

Der König der Löwen 3D 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2019)

Brust oder Keule


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Juli 2019)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Wanderers* (USA 1979) 9/10

Kennt ihr dies auch? Man schaut einen Film, der einfach so stimmig und in sich zeitlos ist, dass man das Gesehene wie den Abgang eines Single Malt zu genießen weiß?
Ja? Gut, dann wisst ihr was ich meine... Weiß gar nicht, was ich hierzu noch groß sagen soll, was eh nicht schon gesagt wurde... Natürlich die titelgebenden "Wanderers" mit ihrem charismatischen Anführer, welcher hier von Ken Wahl in seiner ersten großen Rolle gespielt wurde... Drei Jahre später sollte er für Genre Fans unsterblich werden in "Der Söldner", doch dies ist eine andere Geschichte...

Das ganze Flair der Bronx in den 60er Jahren mit ihren schillernden Gangs, ein  wahnsinnig guter Soundtrack, bis in die Nebenrollen nur feinste Visagen - was will man mehr?
Na klar, der thematisch nicht unähnlich gelagerte "Warriors" kann natürlich auch erwähnt werden, aber jeder Streifen steht für sich alleine...
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es euch ergeht, aber für mich ist so was immer auch ein bisschen wie eine Reise zurück in die Zeit, als man selbst noch jung, frei und unbeschwert war... und die Probleme des Universums in erster Linie Mädchen waren... dazu ab und zu eine schöne Prügelei mit ein paar Pfeifen aus der Parallelklasse, damit man fit blieb. Aber ansonsten? Kings don't pledge, Kings rule.

Hach, und dann fiel es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen: hier spielt ja auch die ultraniedliche Karen Allen mit, die zwei Jahre später Indy zeigte, beim Saufen vertragen Frauen mehr...  

Ach, was soll ich sagen? Vielleicht nur noch eines:  „They call me the wanderer...“


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2019)

Der Querkopf


----------



## garfield36 (29. Juli 2019)

London has follen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2019)

Balduin, der Ferienschreck


----------



## Cleriker (29. Juli 2019)

Nicht mein Tag

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2019)

Fisch oder Fleisch


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2019)

Suicide Squad 7/10 War ein wirklich guter Film auch wenn ich aktuellere Acton Filme nicht so mag weil sie mehr auf Effekte als auf Story setzen und die Story oft schon erzählt ist bevor sie endet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2019)

Der Tag der Abrechnung


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. August 2019)

Godzilla: King of the Monsters

Najaaaa.... hatte mir deutlich mehr erhofft. Und mehr zu liefern, wäre jetzt auch nicht sooo schwer gewesen. Dieser ganze Familien-BS...


----------



## Gamer090 (5. August 2019)

Zoomania 6/10 War ganz ok aber irgendwie einfach etwas zu sehr alles zu schnell in der story, da es sich aber eher um einen Kinderfilm handel, eigentlich ok


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2019)

Bad Times at the El Royale 3/10


----------



## Mottekus (6. August 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Familien-BS...



Ja, ich hör dann auch immer diese nervige Stimme von Vin Diesel im Kopf die in den Fast Filmen immer das Wort Familie brummt. xD


Zuletzt gesehen: Avengers Endgame  6/10


----------



## Kadas21 (6. August 2019)

Apocalypto 10/10

Extrem gut gemachter und interessanter Film


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. August 2019)

Quasi Rambo in der Ethno Version...


----------



## Rizzard (6. August 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Bad Times at the El Royale 3/10



Den hab ich auch am Sonntag gesehen.
Ich würde ihm allerdings eine 6 oder 7 von 10 geben.

Der Stil ist etwas interessant, erinnert mich irgendwie an "Hateful 8", was die Aufmachung betrifft.
Allerdings hätte man viel mehr draus machen müssen. Wirkt wie ein müder Abklatsch.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2019)

Blochin: 6/10


----------



## Johnny05 (7. August 2019)

The Dead dont Die ...

Bill Murray , Tilda Swinton , Steve Buscemi .... Iggy Popp als Zombie  . 
Viele Stars dabei , aber irgendwo fehlt der Biss von Jim Jarmusch . Solide , aber nicht überragend . 6 /10 .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2019)

Kalter Schweiß 4/10


----------



## Lord_Tyranus666 (7. August 2019)

Hostel, den ersten Teil!! Ein richtiges Intermezzo-Gemezzel


----------



## kero81 (7. August 2019)

The Clovehitch Killer 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2019)

Die vier Söhne der Katie Elder


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2019)

Blood Diamond: 8/10

Guter Film & Schauspieler. Ebenso der geniale Soundtrack von James Newton Howard.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2019)

Kid Galahad – Harte Fäuste, heiße Liebe


----------



## the_villaiNs (10. August 2019)

Yesterday - Guter Film, um mit seiner Partnerin einen Film gemeinsam zu gucken und wo erst am Ende die typischen Machanismen bedient werden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2019)

Old School 3/10


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2019)

American Ultra: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2019)

Ein Mann wird gejagt


----------



## colormix (12. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> American Ultra: 7/10



 lief gestern auf RTL / HD > als  3. WH im Free TV  ,
der Film  wurde   aber schon  mal vor  2 Jahren gesendet auf RTL II bez RTL II HD .


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ja lief gestern auf RTL / HD ,
> der Film  wurde   aber schon  mal vor  2 Jahren gesendet auf RTL II bez RTL II HD .


Das kann gut sein. Ich hatte den zuvor noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## colormix (12. August 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein. Ich hatte den zuvor noch nicht gesehen.



ich hatte den noch auf  meiner HDD meines TV Receivers von RTL II  mit ekelhafter 6 Werbung  mittendrin , gestern    Neu  aufgenommen  ohne  dieser ollen  6 Werbung  den von  RTL II HD dann gelöscht .
jetzt isser weg Anfang  2016 lief der auf RTL II.



„American Ultra 2“: Kommt die Fortsetzung? . KINO.de


----------



## Cleriker (13. August 2019)

47 Ronin 8/10 
Warum? Weil ich absolut keine Erwartungen an den Film hatte, er sich aber dennoch die Zeit nimmt eine Story zu erzählen. Dazu sind das Bild und der Ton echt sauber. Nur im Kampf gegen die weiße Hexe / den Drachen, da wirkt alles etwas wild und undeutlich. Keanu reaves wie eh und je sympathisch und in seiner Rolle.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (13. August 2019)

Lethal Weapon 4 : 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2019)

Harley Davidson and The Marlboro Man


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2019)

Das Haus am See: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2019)

Dead Bang – Kurzer Prozess


----------



## T'PAU (14. August 2019)

Isle of Dogs - Ataris Reise  *5/10*

Nur geschaut wegen dem Namen meiner Lieblings-Hardware-Marke der 80er! 
Für Stop-Motion wirklich gut gemacht der Film.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. August 2019)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood  6/10

Leider wie ich finde einer von Tarantinos schwächeren Werken.

Die Tarantino Kennzeichen wie lange One Shot Szenen und gut geschriebene Dialoge, bis hin zum Ende hin typische ausschweifende "Metzel" Werk sind zwar enthalten, doch ist das Gesamtwerk insgesamt nicht ganz stimmig.

Vom handwerklichen und der Schauspielerei ist der Film top und bietet eine menge, menge, MENGE Insider und regt dahingehend einem zumindest zum zweites Mal gucken an.
Kurz um an sich ein solider Film, doch reicht mir das persönlich für einen Tarantino Streifen nicht aus. 
Ich hoffe der "10te" reißt noch einmal das Ruder um.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2019)

Martyrs 4/10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. August 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Martyrs 4/10


Original oder der Ami Adoptions Mist?
Denn das Original ist wesentlich besser.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der "10te" reißt noch einmal das Ruder um.



Er will ja immer noch den Star Trek Film machen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (15. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er will ja immer noch den Star Trek Film machen.


Jop. 
Wobei ich den nicht unbedingt als Nr 10 mitzählen würde. 

Er meinte glaube mal alles was komplett aus seiner eigenen Feder entspringt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2019)

Wes Craven’s Wishmaster 4/10


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2019)

A beautiful mind: 9/10

In the Blood: 6.5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2019)

Der Diktator


----------



## tdi-fan (18. August 2019)

John Wick 3 im Kino 7/10 
Freu mich auf Teil 4

The Shield (Serie) 9/10


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2019)

Ein paar Folgen "Medical Detectives" gestern Nacht. Dabei kann ich immer gut entspannen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. August 2019)

Hard Powder 4/10


----------



## T'PAU (18. August 2019)

Watchmen  *8/10*

Abgesang auf klassische Superhelden.
Schon klasse gemacht, aber viiiel zu lang!


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2019)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Jop.
> Wobei ich den nicht unbedingt als Nr 10 mitzählen würde.
> 
> Er meinte glaube mal alles was komplett aus seiner eigenen Feder entspringt.



Na ja, Drehbuch und Regie ist für mich schon eigene Feder.
Ob der Film im Star Trek Universum spielt oder ob er den in eine andere Zeit setzt, spielt da nicht so die Rolle.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Drehbuch und Regie ist für mich schon eigene Feder.
> Ob der Film im Star Trek Universum spielt oder ob er den in eine andere Zeit setzt, spielt da nicht so die Rolle.


Ich finde allerdings schon, das auch der gesamte Kosmos hinter dem Film für einen echten Tarantino auch von ihm selbst sein sollte.

Wobei Jackie Brown glaube ich aus einer Buchvorlage entsprungen ist.


----------



## RyzA (19. August 2019)

Black Mass: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2019)

James Bond Skyfall


----------



## Krolgosh (19. August 2019)

Source Code 5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2019)

Cheech & Chong im Dauerstress :daumen:


----------



## T'PAU (19. August 2019)

Predator - Upgrade  *2/10* 

Was ist denn das für ein hanebüchener Blödsinn? Hab ja nicht viel erwartet, aber so'n Schrott!
Dass sich ausgerechnet Shane Black (der den Funker Hawkins im ersten Predator spielte und nebenbei auch u.a. das Drehbuch zu _Lethal Weapon_ schrieb!) dafür als Regisseur zur Verfügung stellte...
Der muss das Geld wohl nötig gehabt haben. 

Zwei Punkte für einige gelungene Special Effects... und dem obergeilen Predator-_Anzug_ am Ende des Films!


----------



## MOD6699 (20. August 2019)

Once upon a time in Hollywood - 7/10 Nicht falsch verstehen. Ist ein solider Tarantinofilm. Fachlich top gemacht und auch top gespielt aber... irgendwie belanglos mMn.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. August 2019)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Once upon a time in Hollywood - 7/10 Nicht falsch verstehen. Ist ein solider Tarantinofilm. Fachlich top gemacht und auch top gespielt aber... irgendwie belanglos mMn.


Bist da nicht alleine mit deiner Meinung.


majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Once Upon a Time in Hollywood  6/10
> 
> Leider wie ich finde einer von Tarantinos schwächeren Werken.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie so, wir zoomen man in das Leben von jemanden rein, egal ob es spannend oder relevant ist. ^^

Vom Handwerk und schauspielerischen ist der Film wiederholt top.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2019)

Cheech & Chong – Jetzt raucht überhaupt nichts mehr


----------



## colormix (21. August 2019)

Der Hundertjährige , der  die  Rechnung nicht  bezahlt  und   verschwindet .


Kritik zu Der Hunderteinjaehrige, der die Rechnung nicht bezahlte und verschwand | epd Film

mal was  anders und  unterhaltsam


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2019)

Cheech & Chongs heiße Träume


----------



## Bongripper666 (21. August 2019)

Once Upon A Time In Hollywood 9/10

Gewohnte Tarantino Qualität. Seit wann ist Spannung zwingend für einen guten Film erforderlich? Da bleibt ja alles außen vor, wo Filmkunst über der Geschichte steht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2019)

Cheech & Chong Weit und breit kein Rauch in Sicht / Jetzt raucht’s wieder tierisch


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2019)

22 Jump Street: 6/10

Die erste Hälfte ok, danach nicht mehr so witzig.

Fight Club: 9/10

Genialer Mindfuck-Klassiker


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2019)

Avengers Endgame
Anders als erwartet 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2019)

Wurde wieder Zeit Poltergeist II – Die andere Seite


----------



## RyzA (27. August 2019)

The nice Guys: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2019)

Payback – Zahltag


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2019)

Mein Name ist Nobody 7/10 

Nobody ist der grösste 6/10

Beide sind guute Filme und haben ihren Humor nicht verloren aber an manchen Stellen gibt es Logikfehler oder das ganze passiert viel zu schnell.


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2019)

Hunter Killer: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2019)

Conan 2011 3/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (29. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der goldene Handschuh*

Klar, sicherlich hätte man die Vorgeschichte auch beleuchten können, vielleicht sogar sollen, aber durch diese direkte Fokussierung auf die unfassbar lange Zeit in der Fritz Honka zwischen 1970-1975 mehrere Frauen erschlagen konnte, und wahrscheinlich ohne den Brand noch ein paar Jahre wohl hätte weitermachen können, wird ohne Umschweife dieses "Mitten-in-die-Visage-hinein" Gefühl erzeugt...

Dieses Ranzig-Versiffte, dieses absolute Elend ausnahmslos aller Beteiligten, dieser Mikrokosmos einer Welt, die man nur vom Hörensagen und schauerlichen Erzählungen her kennt, die wird hier greifbar... Plakativ? Meinetwegen, aber es wird in der Realität nicht sehr viel anders ausgesehen haben...
Als schockierend empfand ich ja, so ein absoluter LAUCH bringt genügend Kraft auf, mehrere, teils mehr als nur stabil gebaute, Frauen zu töten. Gut, voll bis unter die Haube, ist es nochmals was anderes, und Korn, dieses Bauerngesöff, verstärkt wohl in großen Mengen die Aggressivität beträchtlich, aber wenn man dies so "in Aktion" sieht, dann hat dies schon was Befremdliches an sich.

Wenn ich es aber kulminieren müsste, dann hat mich am meisten die Kaltschnäuzigkeit umgehauen. Mehr als einmal saß ich da mit heruntergeklappter Kinnlade.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2019)

Gesprengte Ketten 5/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Wildgänse kommen*

„Muss ich fragen, wie es gelaufen ist?“
„Nein.“
„Dann ist es ja gut.“

„Los, runter mit dem Zeug!“
„Aufessen, habe ich gesagt! Alles!“

===

Richard Burton als Colonel Allen Faulkner
Roger Moore als Lieutenant Shawn Fynn
Richard Harris als Captain Rafer Janders
Hardy Krüger als Lieutenant Pieter Coetzee

Damals  im Jahre des Herrn 1978 mit umgerechnet ca. 12 Millionen Euro eine der  bis dato teuersten Großproduktionen überhaupt. Heute würde man dafür  gerade mal das Catering zusammenbekommen...
Einer meiner absoluten  Alltime Favoriten, irgendwie verfangen die herrlich altmodische, aber  nicht schale, Inszenierung, das Schaulaufen der britisch-walisischen  Elite der damaligen Zeit und vor allen Dingen bestimmte Schlüsselszenen  immer wieder... Ich sage nur:



Spoiler



Verrat


 durch  Sir Edward Matherson und der umgehende Versuch, die Lage sofort zu  lösen. Kein Gejammer, kein Geheule, sondern militärisch-nüchtern wird  sofort umdisponiert.
Hardy Krügers 



Spoiler



Sterbeszene


 Haut mich immer wieder um, weil verdammt eindringlich.
Auch  wenn ich natürlich weiß, 



Spoiler



Richard Harris


 schafft es  ebenso nicht, muss ich ihn doch immer wieder anfeuern, wenn er zum  



Spoiler



Flugzeug rennt


...

Und natürlich der  wahnsinnig gute Titelsong "Flight of the Wild Geese" von Joan  Armatrading, der einen zusammen mit der Vorspanncollage direkt  vereinnahmt.


----------



## Krolgosh (30. August 2019)

Iron Sky - 2/10

was ein mist  Also ich weiß nicht, kann da auch keinen "Kultfaktor" erkennen.. fand den einfach nicht gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2019)

Vier im rasenden Sarg


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

Internal Affairs: 7/10
Richard Gere mal richtig böse.

Replicas: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2019)

Der Texaner


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2019)

Misery: 8/10

Lange nicht mehr gesehen den Film. Mit einfachen Mitteln viel erreicht. Die Schauspielerleistung von Kathy Bates ist herausragend.

BBC Dokus "Unsere Erde" und "Unsere Erde II" auf Prime: 10/10

Schöne Bilder, schöne Musik.  Ein guter Erzähler. Einfach super zum entspannen und abzuschalten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2019)

Matrix


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2019)

Ballon: 8/10

Super Film von Michael "Bully" Herbig. Sehr bewegend und spannend. Für mich bisher sein bester Film. Die Klamauk Sachen von ihm sind mir zu überdreht.
Ausser "Wickie", den fand ich auch noch ok.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. September 2019)

Die Körperfresser kommen 7/10


----------



## kero81 (6. September 2019)

Avengers Endgame 6/10
Deutlich mehr erwartet...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2019)

Betrogen 6/10


----------



## RyzA (8. September 2019)

Automata: 5.5/10

Kommt mir vor wie ein billiger Abklatsch von I, Robot. Habe ich gestern Abend auf Prime geguckt. Irgendwann konnte ich meine Augen nicht mehr richtig offen halten und habe ich aus gemacht.
Habe auch keine Lust mehr den Film noch weiter zu gucken.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2019)

Shanghai Knigths 8/10 Muss man gesehen haben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2019)

Shazam


----------



## T'PAU (8. September 2019)

Unknown User: Dark Web  *6/10*

Natürlich übertrieben, aber was alles so passieren kann, wenn man _zufällig_ ins Dark-Net gerät... 
Interessant finde ich die deutsche Lokalisierung des Films. Zu ca. 95% sieht man immer den Computer-Bildschirm. In der deutschen Fassung jedoch komplett mit deutschen Menüs, Chats, Texten usw.
In einigen Zeichentrickfilmen wurden Schilder, Zeitungsartikel usw. ja auch schon eingedeutscht, aber das fand ich dann schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2019)

Der Mann, der niemals lebte 6/10


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (10. September 2019)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Star Trek II - Wrath of the Khan* (USA 1982)

Zuerst einmal: Ein Film in dem ein Khan vorkommt, MUSS einfach automatisch gut sein, Naturgesetz!  
Ich  liebe ja die Star Trek Filme, und der zweite Kinofilm mit der Original  Crew hat sich, wie ich meine, ja erstaunlich gut gehalten, obwohl er  schon gesalzene 37 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat...  

Der  wahnsinnig charismatisch einnehmende Ricardo Montalban hat einfach eine  Ausstrahlung zum Niederknien, merke: Nur mit einem waschechten  Ekelpaket, welches den Zuschauer nicht kalt lässt, steht und fällt ein  guter Film letztendes. Den rachsüchtigen Khan gibt er hier mit solch  einer Verve, dies hat schon fast shakespearsche Züge!  

Die  eingespielte Ur-Crew, was soll man dazu noch groß Eulen nach Athen  tragen? Scotty, Kirk, "Pille", Lt. Uhura, McCoy, Sulu, Chekov = Good  times never seemed so good... 
Bevor  ich es vergesse: Ultrasexy Kirstie Alley in ihrer ersten, großen  Filmrolle als selbstbewusste Vulkanierin Saavik, welche schon damals,  ganz ohne Gehampele ob angeblich unterdrückter Frauen und ihrer Rolle in  der Gesellschaft, oder hier: Sternenkommando, sich nicht die Butter vom  Brot nehmen lässt... LECHZ!    

In diesem Sinne: „Revenge is a dish best served cold!“


----------



## Two-Face (10. September 2019)

Immernoch der beste Trek-Film.

Wobei ich die Filme mit der alten Crew allgemein besser fand. Immerhin haben die sich auch so angefühlt, wie echte Kinofilme und nicht wie langgezogene TV-Episoden, wie das bei den TNG-Filmen war.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2019)

Cruising 6/10


----------



## majinvegeta20 (11. September 2019)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Unknown User: Dark Web  *6/10*
> 
> Natürlich übertrieben, aber was alles so passieren kann, wenn man _zufällig_ ins Dark-Net gerät...
> Interessant finde ich die deutsche Lokalisierung des Films. Zu ca. 95% sieht man immer den Computer-Bildschirm. In der deutschen Fassung jedoch komplett mit deutschen Menüs, Chats, Texten usw.
> In einigen Zeichentrickfilmen wurden Schilder, Zeitungsartikel usw. ja auch schon eingedeutscht, aber das fand ich dann schon bemerkenswert.


War aber bereits auch schon im ersten Teil so.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2019)

Cincinnati Kid 7/10


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. September 2019)

Papillion (11/10):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG6nCbY1igY

Härter, realistischer und beeindruckender als jeder andere Knastfilm, immer noch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2019)

Warte, bis es dunkel ist


----------



## JackTheHero (13. September 2019)

The Dead Don`t Die (Jim Jarmusch)

7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2019)

Die Glatzkopfbande 5/10


----------



## clown44 (13. September 2019)

Angel Has Fallen 10/10


----------



## deady1000 (14. September 2019)

It (2017)
8/10

It: Chapter 2 (2019)
7/10

Beide Teile im Originalton gesehen.
Die Filme gehören zusammen und schließen nahtlos aneinander an.
Ich empfehle definitiv zunächst den ersten Teil zu schauen.

Tolle Buchvorlage und gute Umsetzung.
Es handelt sich nicht um ein Slasher-Movie, sondern um ein gut durchdachtes Werk mit viel psychologischem Horror. (Wenn man das so sagen kann.)
Natürlich gibt es auch viele Jumpscares und CGI, aber der Film lebt hauptsächlich von der gruseligen Grundstimmung.

Am besten hat mir gefallen, wie die Kinder sich verbünden und es mit "Es" aufnehmen.
Tolle Schauspielerische Leistung! Auch einiges an Komik ist an Board. Beim zweiten Teil sogar vielleicht etwas zu viel.
Beide Einzelfilme haben ein schönes Ende.


----------



## colormix (14. September 2019)

Das schwarze Loch
(ein Alter  Guter Spannender Sci  Thriller aus 1979)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 https://www.moviepilot.de/movies/das-schwarze-loch

Das schwarze Loch | FILMTIPPS.at


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2019)

Tatort: Tollwut - 7/10


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (14. September 2019)

ES 2 2019 4,5/10
Man gab dem Clown mehr Dialoge, ändert nichts das dieser Film langweilig war.


----------



## colormix (14. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




American Warships (2012)



Die  2. Auflage  davon  war  einfach nur  schlecht  mit  Mickimaus  Stimme des Kommandanten,  einfach nur  schlecht  .


----------



## JoM79 (15. September 2019)

Romina 1/10
Schlechtester Film den ich seit Jahren gesehen habe.
Dagegen ist Sharknado eine Perle der Filmkunst.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2019)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2019)

Superhero Movie


----------



## T'PAU (16. September 2019)

Avengers: Endgame  *7/10*

Boah, warum nur muss alles eeendlos ausgerollt werden? Drei Stunden!!! Hallo, geht's noch? 
Von den üblichen Zeitreise-Logiklöchern abgesehen, ganz ok, mehr nicht.
Wäre ich nicht so'n Avengers-Fan eher 6/10.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. September 2019)

Rogue One A Star Wars Story 6/10

Einfach kein richtiger Star Wars Film, eher ein typischer Hollywoodfilm. Nicht unbedingt wegen den Rebellen sondern einfach die Story ist etwas seltsam


----------



## colormix (17. September 2019)

Freitag  der 13. die  Staffel die  auf  Tele  5 läuft    leider mit Werbung ,
Tatsache   ist diese Folgen kenne ich nicht   und wurden  noch nirgendwo gesendet , der 1. Teil war  schlecht  die  anderen besser .

Noch andere zwei   Freitag  der  13 Filme   auf  der Festplatte diese  unterscheiden  sich  aber  wieder  von den  Folgen die  Tele5  sendet .

Wusste  gar nicht das es davon so viel gibt ,  Material  was  man noch nicht  kennt  .


----------



## JoM79 (17. September 2019)

Es gibt insgesamt 12 Filme in der Reihe.

Glass 5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. September 2019)

Und Jimmy ging zum Regenbogen 3/10


----------



## clown44 (20. September 2019)

Angry Birds 2 - 9/10


----------



## the_villaiNs (20. September 2019)

Glass  - 7/10


----------



## colormix (20. September 2019)

Dazed and Confused

Confusion - Sommer der Ausgeflippten (1993) - IMDb

Erinnert    mich  an  mein  Leben in den USA    .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2019)

John Wick Teil 3


----------



## Gamer090 (21. September 2019)

Tarzan (Zeichentrickfilm, nicht der Animationsfilm) 10/10 Dieser Film stammt noch aus der Zeit als Disney richtig gute Filme machte, nicht wie das Zeugs Heute.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2019)

The Untouchables – Die Unbestechlichen 5/10


----------



## FROSTY10101 (23. September 2019)

Abbott und Costello treffen Frankenstein


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2019)

Das große Rennen rund um die Welt 5/10


----------



## FROSTY10101 (24. September 2019)

Pumpkinhead - Das Halloween Monster


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2019)

Phantastische Tierwesen: Grindelwalds Verbrechen


----------



## the_villaiNs (24. September 2019)

Ad Astra - 7.5/10


----------



## FROSTY10101 (25. September 2019)

Reise in die Urzeit


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2019)

Brawl in Cell Block 99 6/10


----------



## Rizzard (25. September 2019)

Klassentreffen 1.0 (ich glaube er hieß so).
War mal wieder ein toller und vorallem witziger Film, und das aus deutschem Hause.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2019)

Machete musste mal wieder sein


----------



## FROSTY10101 (26. September 2019)

Alarm im Weltall


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2019)

Sicario 2: 6.5/10
The Raid: 8 /10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2019)

Die Insel des Dr. Moreau 4/10


----------



## FROSTY10101 (27. September 2019)

Peterchens Mondfahrt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2019)

Walkabout 6/10


----------



## Kindercola (27. September 2019)

Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter als kpl. 3-Teiler
08/10


----------



## Firefly243 (27. September 2019)

Ich war seit langer Zeit mal wieder für einen Animefilm im Kino, aber es hat sich mehr als gelohnt: "One Piece - Stampede".


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2019)

Schlacht um Midway 3/10


----------



## kero81 (27. September 2019)

Alita Battle Angel 6,5/10

Nachdem echt viele Leute gesagt haben der wäre so super hab ich ihn heute für 4 EUR ausgeliehen. Hm... Story war OK bis gut. Effekte etc war auch ziemlich gut und der Sound auch toll. Aber das Ende... Fehlt da vll was?! Kam mir so vor als käme vor dem Höhepunt schon der Abspann. Oder es war ein Cliffhanger...


----------



## Gamer090 (28. September 2019)

Expendables 1 10/10 Einfach Hammer


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Alita Battle Angel 6,5/10
> 
> Nachdem echt viele Leute gesagt haben der wäre so super hab ich ihn heute für 4 EUR ausgeliehen. Hm... Story war OK bis gut. Effekte etc war auch ziemlich gut und der Sound auch toll. Aber das Ende... Fehlt da vll was?! Kam mir so vor als käme vor dem Höhepunt schon der Abspann. Oder es war ein Cliffhanger...



Das war ein Cliffhanger. Soll ja weiter gehen.


----------



## kero81 (28. September 2019)

Dann ärgere ich mich jetzt das ich den "ersten Teil" jetzt schon gesehen habe und noch auf den zweiten Teil warten muss. Will ja schon wissen wie es weiter/zu Ende geht.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2019)

Na ja. Heute werden die Filme so geschnitzt, dass man einen zweiten Teil nachschieben kann.
War der Film aber ein Flop, wird es keinen zweiten Teil geben und dann hast du eben das Ende, das da ist.
Der Film hat rund 500 Millionen Dollar eingespielt, hat aber auch 500 Millionen gekostet. Man kann also sagen, dass es ein Flop war. Daher rechne nicht mit einer Fortsetzung.
Solche Filme müssen inzwischen um 1 Milliarde einspielen, damit es sich lohnt weiter zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2019)

Ein riskanter Plan: 6.5/10


----------



## der_yappi (28. September 2019)

Der Clou
Die dunkelste Stunde


----------



## T'PAU (29. September 2019)

Upgrade  *6/10*

Auch wenn's mit den mega-intelligenten Implantaten ein wenig übertrieben wurde, durchaus düsterer Film und sehenswert.


----------



## Taskmaster (29. September 2019)

*Upgrade* fand ich auch ziemlich unterhaltsam.

7/10

Apropos übertriebene Implantate:

*Fast & Furious Presents: Hobbs & Shaw*

6,5/10

Mir fehlten natürlich die überzüchteten PS-Monster und Diesel (darf der mit seinem Namen eigentlich noch in deutschen Innenstädten herumlaufen?).
Der Filmtitel hätte deswegen auch durchaus "Testosterone vs. Alpha Male: we love toxic masculinity" oder ähnlich lauten können, der Film hätte trotzdem funktioniert. 

Wir haben ihn sehr genossen und oft herzhaft gelacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2019)

Die purpurnen Flüsse 2 – Die Engel der Apokalypse


----------



## Mahoy (29. September 2019)

Doom Annihilation.

1/10

Ich hätte es ahnen müssen, aber ich will trotzdem meine Lebenszeit zurück. Da stimmt gar nichts: Story, Dialoge, CGI, Beleuchtung, Ton, Kulissen - alles sieht so aus, als hätte Leute ohne jedes Können etwas Geld oder Leute mit etwas Können null Geld und den Mut der Verzweiflung gehabt.

Die darstellerischen Leistungen sind zum Heulen, und das möchte ich bitte im Verhältnis zu anderen Action-Heulern verstanden wissen. Es gibt nur zwei Nebenrollen, die nicht komplett peinlich agieren und diese haben gerade damit das Pech, dass ihre Darbietung nicht zum Rest passt.

Apropos Action: Die Choreographie ist nur sehr punktuell befriedigend und überwiegend lausig. Ein wenig so, als wäre die Koordinatoren nur zwischendurch mal am Set gewesen, weil es ihnen zu peinlich war, dort gesehen zu werden.

Und das Allerschlimmste ist, der Streifen endet mit einem Cliffhanger. Die haben also allen Ernstes vor, eine Fortsetzung hinterher zu schieben ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2019)

Die Abenteuer von Sharkboy und Lavagirl


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2019)

Rambo: Last Blood - 6/10

Ich bin etwas enttäuscht. Das die Handlung flach ist war von Anfang an klar. Aber bis der Film in Fahrt kommt dauert mir das zu lange.
Mehr als Action und brutale Kills habe ich nicht erwartet. Viele waren das nicht.
Da ist Rambo 4 noch ne Ecke besser. Natürlich uncut.
Tja, Rambo 5 hätte man sich sparen können.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Oktober 2019)

Avengers - Endgame 
Bild und Ton bekommen 10/10 Punkte. Das meiste vom Film 9/10, aber das Ende bekommt einen Dreck! Nullkommagarnichts!!! 

Die schärfste Heldin stirbt, Ironman stirbt, Thor sieht aus wie der Weihnachtsmann und dann bekommt auch noch ein besserer Statist den Platz/Schild vom Captain (natürlich im Sinne der Gleichberechtigung kein weißer). 

Im Kino konnte ich ihn erst leider nicht sehen, dann sagte mir mein Bauchgefühl da stimmt was nicht und jetzt wo ich doch noch schwach geworden bin, kriege ich das kotzen. Was für ein Mist!

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## the_villaiNs (1. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Heute werden die Filme so geschnitzt, dass man einen zweiten Teil nachschieben kann.
> War der Film aber ein Flop, wird es keinen zweiten Teil geben und dann hast du eben das Ende, das da ist.
> Der Film hat rund 500 Millionen Dollar eingespielt, hat aber auch 500 Millionen gekostet. Man kann also sagen, dass es ein Flop war. Daher rechne nicht mit einer Fortsetzung.
> Solche Filme müssen inzwischen um 1 Milliarde einspielen, damit es sich lohnt weiter zu machen.



Um als Erfolg zu gelten stimmt das, aber bei 'Break even' hängt es davon ab wie die Planung aussieht und ob die Entscheider glauben, dass se das Franchise etablieren können.
Bei Battle Angel wurden aber definitiv Verluste eingefahren, da die US Einnahmen (höchster realer Return) nicht so hoch waren wie International (deutlich geringerer realer Return je eingenommenen Dollar).
Dennoch ist WB heiss darauf Cameron bei der Stange zu halten und soweit ich weiß wird für Part 2 schon geplant.

War auch so bei 6/10 - Visuell absolut beeindruckend, Skript bissl Clusterfu** und zu sehr auf Fortsetzung ausgelegt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2019)

Death Proof – Todsicher


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Oktober 2019)

Assassins Creed (Film) 6/10

Ganz ok aber hat mich nicht ganz überzeugt und war auch nicht sehr Spannend finde ich.


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2019)

Undisputed 4:  7/10

Hat ganz coole Kampfszenen.


----------



## the_villaiNs (4. Oktober 2019)

Upgrade - 8.5/10

Für vergleichsweise "Low-Budget" herausragend. Gutes Skript, gute Ausführung, top Ausführung der Action . Für Sci-Fi top. Logan-Marshall Green ist einfach nur "HOLY-F*CK" gut in dem Film - was seine schauspielerische Leistung angeht.
Mein Tipp: keinen Trailer gucken.


----------



## deady1000 (4. Oktober 2019)

Vorpremiere im Originalton. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2019)

the_villaiNs schrieb:


> Um als Erfolg zu gelten stimmt das, aber bei 'Break even' hängt es davon ab wie die Planung aussieht und ob die Entscheider glauben, dass se das Franchise etablieren können.
> Bei Battle Angel wurden aber definitiv Verluste eingefahren, da die US Einnahmen (höchster realer Return) nicht so hoch waren wie International (deutlich geringerer realer Return je eingenommenen Dollar).
> Dennoch ist WB heiss darauf Cameron bei der Stange zu halten und soweit ich weiß wird für Part 2 schon geplant.
> 
> War auch so bei 6/10 - Visuell absolut beeindruckend, Skript bissl Clusterfu** und zu sehr auf Fortsetzung ausgelegt.



Ich würde mich auch über eine Fortsetzung freuen. Mal sehen, was so kommt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2019)

The Loudest Voice 6/10


----------



## the_villaiNs (4. Oktober 2019)

Once Upon a Time ... in Hollywood  - 7.5/10

Nicht Tarantinos stärkster Film, dennoch ein sehr spaßiges - weil witzig - Erlebnis, im durchaus typischen Stil des Regisseurs. Zusätzlich mit hervorrangenden Performances von DiCaprio und Pitt.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2019)

Vendetta: Tja, eine abschließende Bewertung kann ich nicht abgeben, weil ich ab ca. der Hälfte dabei eingeschlafen bin.
Aber das sagt für mich schon einiges aus... ist mir bisher bei noch keinen Film mit Arnie passiert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2019)

Murder Mystery 4/10


----------



## the_villaiNs (5. Oktober 2019)

Get Me Roger Stone - 8/10

Interessanter Einblick in die Welt hinter der öffentlichen politischen Fassade der USA - mit einer der schillernsten Figuren im Dunstkreis Washington.


----------



## kero81 (5. Oktober 2019)

Im hohen Gras auf Netflix 3/10
Irgendwie sind die meisten Netflix Filme/Serien so richtig Dumm.  Die Schauspieler verhalten sich einfach so Dumm... Die 3/10 gebe ich auch nur weil der Film gut produziert ist. Bild ist gut, die Kamerawinkel auch und der Ton geht auch klar. Oder vll bin ich auch zu alt für den Film...


----------



## deady1000 (5. Oktober 2019)

Taxi Driver 8/10

Habe ihn soeben auf englisch gesehen.
Weiß noch gar nicht so genau was ich dazu sagen soll.
Ein sehenswerter Film!

Geschaut habe ich ihn, weil Joker wohl Bezüge dazu nehmen wird.


----------



## the_villaiNs (5. Oktober 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Geschaut habe ich ihn, weil Joker wohl Bezüge dazu nehmen wird.



Ich hab mir als Vorbereitung nochmal folgendes Schmuckstück gegeben:

A Beautiful Day (aka You Were Never Really Here)

9/10

JPhoenix ist einfach sagenhaft und die Regieleistung ist hervorragend.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Oktober 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Loudest Voice 6/10


Du meinst die Serie mit (dem genial hergerichteten) Russel Crowe? Liegt bei mir auch so in dem Bereich, Tendenz zur 7. 

Bohemian Rhapsody *8/10*

Klasse gespielt von Rami Malek, der zurecht den Oskar dafür bekam! 
Der Wembley-Auftritt am Ende... einfach nur Gänsehaut!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2019)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Du meinst die Serie mit (dem genial hergerichteten) Russel Crowe? Liegt bei mir auch so in dem Bereich, Tendenz zur 7.



Ja genau

EDIT : Die Gewaltigen


----------



## the_villaiNs (6. Oktober 2019)

The Ballad of Buster Scruggs - 7.5/10

Die Cohens sind und bleiben einzigartig in ihrer Art Filme zu machen und Skripte zu schreiben. Besonders bei den Charakteren ist es jedes Mal ein Spaß zu sehen was sie kreiert haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2019)

14 Blades 6/10


----------



## T'PAU (6. Oktober 2019)

Aquaman *6/10*

Stellenweise ganz witzig, aber insgesamt so lala.
Irgendwie wollen bei mir diese gigantischen Unterwasser-Königreiche nicht so recht ins "Gesamtkonzept" passen.

Und warum Jason Momoa immer mit seiner kleinen Rolle in GOT genannt wird... für mich ist JM fest mit "Stargate Atlantis" verbunden!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2019)

Stoppt die Todesfahrt der U-Bahn 123 5/10


----------



## the_villaiNs (6. Oktober 2019)

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri  - 9.5/10

Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme aus 2018 - Overall großartig aufspielender Cast und einfach furchtbar gut gemacht, witzig und ein Filmgenuss.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2019)

Vengeance: abgebrochen und geschlafen.

Nicolas Cage spielt wohl nur noch in Drecksfilmen mit.
Die Bewertungen auf Amazon Prime waren schon schlecht.
Aber ich wollte mir selber ein Urteil bilden.
Die haben da auch ganz schönen Schund im Programm.


----------



## the_villaiNs (7. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vengeance: abgebrochen und geschlafen.
> 
> Nicolas Cage spielt wohl nur noch in Drecksfilmen mit.
> Die Bewertungen auf Amazon Prime waren schon schlecht.
> ...



Der gute Mann muss seine ausstehenden Rechnungen bezahlen, ich glaub Mandy war der einzig ernsthafte Film den man gucken konnte in dem er seit Kick-Ass mitgespielt hat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2019)

Tommy 4/10


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (8. Oktober 2019)

A Silent Voice (Koe no Katachi) 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2019)

Airport ’80 – Die Concorde 4/10


----------



## the_villaiNs (8. Oktober 2019)

The World's End  - 8.5/10

Edgar Wright in Reinform, mit dem Duo Pegg/Frost das feine Ende der Cornetto Triologie.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Oktober 2019)

Sherlock -  Die sechs Thatchers 7/10 Wenn man den Film schon mal geschaut hat ist es nicht mehr so spannend und das Ende nicht mehr so überraschend. Trotzdem ein guter Film mit STory und Schauspielern die überzeugen, besonders Sherlock.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2019)

_A Taxi Driver_ 8/10

Ein Film nach wahren Begebenheiten rund um den Gwuangju-Aufstand mit oirginalen Kamera-Aufnahmen von 1980. Trotz aller Klischees sehr gut gefilmt und gespielt, mit einem Thomas Kretschmann der ausnahmsweise mal nicht den Bösewicht spielen durfte. In Deutschland leider (noch) nicht veröffentlicht, daher musste ich eine importierte Blu-Ray mittels Regionalcode-Umstellung am PC mit englischen Untertiteln gucken. Gibt aber nunmal den einen oder anderen Film für das sich das durchaus lohnt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GO7hIUVi8FU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luiooo (10. Oktober 2019)

*Green Book
*7 / 10

Wirkte ähnlich wie "Ziemlich beste Freunde", den ich aber noch eine Spur emotionaler und insgesamt fand. Aber kann man gut gucken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2019)

Hellraiser – Das Tor zur Hölle


----------



## the_villaiNs (10. Oktober 2019)

Wind River - 9.5/10

Für 2018 mein zweiter Lieblingsfilm, nochmal revisited. Taylor Sheridon hat es einfach drauf, besonders im Bereich der modernen Western sich mit bestimmten Themen auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2019)

Mile 22  8/10

Entgegen aller Kritik: Sehr geil. Hat mich gefesslt und sehr geile Actionaufnahmen. Mal wieder ein geiler Actionkracher. Was mir gefiel, die USA stellt sich mal als ebenfalls verwundbar dar.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2019)

Das Gesetz bin ich


----------



## kero81 (11. Oktober 2019)

Geostorm 8/10

War positiv überrascht!


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (11. Oktober 2019)

I Want to Eat Your Pancreas (Anime) 10/10


----------



## the_villaiNs (11. Oktober 2019)

The Nice Guys - 9.5/10

Ein Shane Black Film wie er im Buche steht, mit zwei herausragend aufspielenden Hauptdarstellern. Witzig, wierd und super Unterhaltung!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2019)

Im Auftrag des Drachen 5/10


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Oktober 2019)

Star Wars Episode IV 7/10 Hat mich gut unterhalten aber irgendwie fehlt mir der Bezug zum dritten Teil etwas, es kommen zwar Characktere vor die es schon in den anderen Teilen gab, aber irgendwie trotzdem etwas seltsam.


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Star Wars Episode IV 7/10 Hat mich gut unterhalten aber irgendwie fehlt mir der Bezug zum dritten Teil etwas, es kommen zwar Characktere vor die es schon in den anderen Teilen gab, aber irgendwie trotzdem etwas seltsam.



Zwischen Episode 3 und 4 liegen 25 Jahre oder so, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zwischen Episode 3 und 4 liegen 25 Jahre oder so, wenn ich nicht irre.



Stimmt, da gab es mal einen Unterbruch und deswegen ist es auch nicht ganz das selbe aber die ersten 6 Filme sind dafür deutlich besser als das Zeugs Heute. Ich habe schon den 7.ten und Rogue  One geschaut und beide sind etwas langweilig.


----------



## kero81 (12. Oktober 2019)

Meisterdetektiv Pikachu 7/10 war ganz okay, aber man hätte aber weitaus mehr draus machen können.

El Camino 10/10 Einfach super! Wer Braking Bad mochte wird den lieben! Hoffentlich kommt da noch mehr!


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2019)

Arbitrage: 7/10


----------



## the_villaiNs (12. Oktober 2019)

High-Rise - 7.5/10

Ordentliche Inzenierung des Ballard Romans - dennoch nicht ohne Schwächen, dafür bringt das ganze eine spannende Einsicht in eine dystopische Zukunft und fokussiert sich dabei nicht auf ein rettet die Welt - sondern, was passiert in diesem 'Mikrokosmus' eigentlich.


----------



## deady1000 (12. Oktober 2019)

Joker 9/10

Krasse schauspielerische Leistung von Joaquin Phoenix.
Dafür wird er den Oscar wohl bekommen.

Der Film war perfekt auf ihn zugeschnitten und hat die Beweggründe und die Entstehung des "Jokers" sehr gut dargestellt.
Definitiv kein Wohlfühlfilm, sondern eher einer zum Nachdenken.

Das Ende kam trotz der langen Laufzeit dann doch sehr plötzlich.
Hätte mir gewünscht, dass es noch irgendwie weitergeht.
Aber sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Definitiv kein Wohlfühlfilm, sondern eher einer zum Nachdenken.


Deswegen werde ich ihn mir später zu Hause mal alleine angucken und nicht mit Freunden im Kino.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Oktober 2019)

Inside Man: Most Wanted *6/10*

Ganz unterhaltsam, versucht aber, in etwas zu große Fußstapfen zu treten. Der inzwischen 13 Jahre alte Vorgänger wird in beinahe absurder Art und Weise kopiert, was das grundsätzliche Setting und die Charaktere angeht, gleichzeitig versucht man sich abzuheben, indem noch ein, zwei Ebenen drübergestülpt werden. Die machen das Ganze leider nicht mysteriöser, sondern zerfasern es nur unnötig und deshalb fehlt dem Streifen die schlichte Eleganz des Vorgängers, obwohl das Budget sichtlich geringer war.

Keine Zeitverschwendung, muss man aber nicht gesehen haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2019)

Escape Plan 2 4/10


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

Collateral: 8/10. Guter Thriller mit Tom Cruise und Jamie Foxx.

Meet the Fockers: 7.5/10. Nicht mehr ganz so witzig wie der erste Teil.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2019)

Maximum Risk 5/10


----------



## Luiooo (14. Oktober 2019)

*Joker IMAX*
 7 / 10

Das gewisse Etwas fehlt für mich, um einer meiner Lieblingsfilme zu werden. Aber gute Leistung von Joaquin Phoenix. Teils schöne, düstere Bilder und Kamerawinkel (diese riesige, endlose Treppe). Und meiner Meinung nach bei weitem nicht so brutal, wie sein Ruf. Zwei härtere Szenen. Aber als Killerspielspieler stumpft man wohl ab...


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Escape Plan 2 4/10


Wirklich? Ist der so schlecht?

Ich kenne nur den ersten Teil und fand den ganz gut.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wirklich? Ist der so schlecht?
> 
> Ich kenne nur den ersten Teil und fand den ganz gut.



Der zweite Teil ist echt Grotte.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der zweite Teil ist echt Grotte.


Der zweite kam afaik nur in China ins Kino (oder lief der auch hier?), der dritte(!) kommt November direkt nur auf DVD. 


The Prodigy *5/10*

Naja, mehrere Seelen in einem Körper ist nicht wirklich neu und imho bisher am besten in der Serie "Stargate: SG1" umgesetzt. Dort beherbergte in einer Folge Daniel Jackson ca. *17* Seelen in sich, die er durchaus überzeugend gespielt hat!
Aber bei Prodigy will der Funke nicht wirklich überspringen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wirklich? Ist der so schlecht?
> 
> Ich kenne nur den ersten Teil und fand den ganz gut.



Teil 1 fand ich auch gut, aber der 2 Teil geht gar nicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Oktober 2019)

Fractured

7,5/10

Hat mir wirklich gut gefallen. Endlich mal wieder ein neuerer Thriller, dessen Ende ich nicht bereits nach 30min erahnen konnte. Es wirkte auch nicht konstruiert und besaß den von mir heutzutage kaum noch zu findenen "WTF?!"-Moment.
Ich würde ja gerne mehr zum Inhalt erzählen, will den Film aber niemandem kaputt machen.

Schöner Thriller für einen verregneten Herbst-Rätsel-Filmabend.

(Auch für Personen geeignet, die Sam Worthington normalerweise nicht sonderlich leiden können. Für mich ist der Herr als Schauspieler vollkommen austauschbar und talentfrei. So ein "John Cusack"-Typ. In diesem Film war er einigermaßen erträglich.)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2019)

Black Water 4/10


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Oktober 2019)

Kikis kleiner Lieferservice, 8/10 Unter den Ghibli-Animes bei mir auf Platz 3.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2019)

The Mule 6/10


----------



## Two-Face (18. Oktober 2019)

_Shoplifters_ 8/10

Ein Film, der sich sehr viel Zeit nimmt, mit seinen Charakteren und deren Umfeld, vor allem um dem Zuschauer einen Eindruck der japanischen Gosse und der Leben der Menschen darin zu vermitteln.
Ohne große Inszenierung und weitgehend klischeefreie Geschichte um familiären Zusammenhalt - die Motivation der Akteure wird jedenfalls erst am Ende des Films so richtig klar. Dafür ist einiges an Geduld und einigermaßen Verständnis für die japansiche Großstadtgesellschaft notwendig, aber die Message des Films ist durchgehend offensichtlich; nämlich was Familie wirklich ausmacht.

Daher eine durchaus verdiente Oscar-Nominierung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2019)

Geostorm 3/10


----------



## the_villaiNs (18. Oktober 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Joker 9/10
> 
> Krasse schauspielerische Leistung von Joaquin Phoenix.
> Dafür wird er den Oscar wohl bekommen.
> ...



Fast vergessen:

Joker - 9.5/10

Kann deady1000 nur zustimmen, mal wieder von Phoenix eine ausserordentliche Darstellung.
Beim Oskar, weiß ich nicht - das ist alles Politik und kostet die Studios vor allem Geld da jemanden zu promoten. 
Von der Regie war ich auch positiv überrascht, auch wenn er zB in der Hangover Reihe bereits Charakterzentrisch gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Oktober 2019)

Hobbs and Shaw *7/10*

Doof, aber lustig. Natürlich genretypisch beladen mit Plotholes und -devices sowie unglaubwürdig von vorne bis hinten (inbesondere hinten), aber nicht so sehr zum Fremdschämen wie einige andere Filme der Reihe, bei denen selbst Alkohol an seine Grenzen stieß.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2019)

Funland 4/10


----------



## Werner55 (19. Oktober 2019)

gibt es auch einen Thread für Serien ? da ich germe beides gucke: manchmal Filme, machmal Serien
DANKE


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2019)

Der Tiger hetzt die Meute 5/10


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2019)

Werner55 schrieb:


> gibt es auch einen Thread für Serien ? da ich germe beides gucke: manchmal Filme, machmal Serien
> DANKE



https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...nd-filme-18.html?highlight=Serien#post7375622

Kannst aber auch einen erstellen "Welche Serien guckt ihr gerade?" oder so.


----------



## Opus_Dei (19. Oktober 2019)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (deutscher Titel: Zwei glorreiche Halunken) 10/10
Ein absoluter Klassiker! Durch die Musik von Ennio Morricone wird der Film mMn zum Meisterwerk.


----------



## RavionHD (19. Oktober 2019)

Joker 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2019)

Auch Zwerge haben klein angefangen 3/10


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2019)

Das wandelnde Schloss 6/10 Die Story ist gut aber mir doch etwas zu Oberflächlich.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Oktober 2019)

Captain Marvel.
Ich war positiv überrascht, das ich nicht viel erwartet hatte. 8/10


----------



## shadie (21. Oktober 2019)

John Wick 3 - wäre ich kein John Wick Fan würde ich Ihm wohl nur 5/10 geben - bin aber Fan der Reihe daher 8/10.
Mir wars so bescheuert es klingt schon etwas zu viel geballer 

Joker - 9/10 - im IMax Kino angeschaut mega gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2019)

Criminal Squad 4/10


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Oktober 2019)

Das Schloss im Himmel, 5/10 einfach meh... Nix besonderes und irgendwie ist die Story von an Anfang an klar.


----------



## deady1000 (22. Oktober 2019)

Mal wieder, und natürlich im Originalton*,:
*
John Wick *
(9/10)

*John Wick: Chapter 2*
(8/10)

In den nächsten Tagen:

*John Wick: Chapter 3 – Parabellum*

Ich steh einfach auf diese ziemlich realistische Darstellung der Nahkämpfe (geile Choreografien!!), der Nachladevorgänge (perfekt einstudiert von Reeves) und die One-Man-Army. 
Macht einfach Bock zuzuschauen, wie er alle ummäht, weil er in die Ecke gedrängt wurde.

*Keanu Reeves sagt ja pro Film eh nur so ~100 Wörter.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2019)

Beetlejuice


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2019)

American Assassin: 6.5/10

Kann man sich  angucken. Ist aber nichts besonderes.

Jack Reacher: kein Weg zurück - 8/10

Super Unterhaltung mit Tom Cruise.


----------



## type_o (23. Oktober 2019)

@ deady1000: ich kann John Wick - Parabellum nur emfehlen 9/10.
Diese Reihe gefällt mir auch aus den von dir genannten Gründen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2019)

McCabe & Mrs. Miller 4/10


----------



## T'PAU (25. Oktober 2019)

_Die Bourne Akte_  (DVD-Trilogie)  *8/10*

Ich bewerte mal nicht die Einzelfilme, sondern das "Gesamtpaket". Jeder hat vielleicht so seine Schwächen und Stärken, aber insgesamt eine tolle Filmreihe! 
Die beiden indirekten (Das Bourne Vermächtnis) und direkten (Jason Bourne) Nachfolge-Filme lasse ich mal aussen vor, hätten nicht nötig getan imho.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2019)

McQuade, der Wolf 4/10


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Oktober 2019)

Star Wars Das Imperium schlägt zurück 6/10


----------



## Opus_Dei (26. Oktober 2019)

Gegen jede Regel 8/10
schon etwas älter aber ganz gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2019)

Verschwörung 4/10


----------



## Mahoy (27. Oktober 2019)

Anna 6/10

Ganz okay, aber weder bemerkens- noch erinnerungswert. Luc Besson sollte endlich damit aufhören, alle paar Jahre den selben Film zu drehen. Und die Hauptdarstellerin sollte mal wieder was essen.


----------



## kero81 (27. Oktober 2019)

Lone Survivor 9/10

American Sniper 9/10

Dunkirk 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2019)

Sinister 4/10


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2019)

The Purge: Anarchy - 7/10


----------



## orca113 (28. Oktober 2019)

Robin Hood - Köng der Diebe (mit Costner und Freeman)

10/10 ewiger Dauerbrenner bei mir.


----------



## facehugger (28. Oktober 2019)

Gestern beim rumzappen bei "Batman vs. Superman: Dawn of Justice" hängen geblieben. Was hab ich gelernt: die Muttis unserer Helden hießen beide Martha...

Gruß


----------



## deady1000 (28. Oktober 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Gestern beim rumzappen bei "Batman vs. Superman: Dawn of Justice" hängen geblieben. Was hab ich gelernt: die Muttis unserer Helden hießen beide Martha...


Ich kann den Film nicht ernst nehmen.
Und ich kann auch den Nachfolger Justice League nicht ernst nehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In jeder Szene sieht sein Mund wegen des weggerenderten Schnurrbarts einfach so strange aus... kann einfach nur lachen dabei.


----------



## Luiooo (28. Oktober 2019)

Star Wars - Die letzten Jedi
5/10

Typischer "Kann man gucken"-Film, teils mit tollen Effekten/Bildern. Aber Story haut einen nicht wirklich vom Hocker.


----------



## facehugger (28. Oktober 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich kann den Film nicht ernst nehmen.
> Und ich kann auch den Nachfolger Justice League nicht ernst nehmen. In jeder Szene sieht sein Mund wegen des weggerenderten Schnurrbarts einfach so strange aus... kann einfach nur lachen dabei.


Die haben den Schnurrbart "weggerendert"? Wie wär es mit ner sehr ordentlichen Rasur... Beide Filme (Dawn of Justice/Justice League) waren auch so eher die Kategorie: kann man anschaun, reißt einen aber nicht vom Hocker...

Gehen heute in den neuen Terminator, bin gespannt was old Arnie und Oma Linda noch so reißen können Ein Kaffeeklatsch wir`s wohl eher nicht...

Gruß


----------



## deady1000 (28. Oktober 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Die haben den Schnurrbart "weggerendert"? Wie wär es mit ner sehr ordentlichen Rasur... Beide Filme (Dawn of Justice/Justice League) waren auch so eher die Kategorie: kann man anschaun, reißt einen aber nicht vom Hocker...


Ja das lief unter dem Hashtag #stachegate bzw #moustachegate ("Schnurrbart-Fail").
Das Problem war, dass Henry Cavill für Mission Impossible einen Schnurrbart haben sollte.
Für die gleichzeitigen Dreharbeiten als Superman hatte das CGI-Team dann den glorreichen Einfall den Bart einfach wegzufaken.
Sah halt echt kacke aus. 

"Justice League": Selbst Regisseur Zack Snyder macht sich ueber #Moustachegate lustig - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## Mahoy (28. Oktober 2019)

Es hätte sicherlich realistischer ausgehen, hätte man Cavill für seine Rolle in MI einfach mal 'nen falschen Bart drangeklebt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2019)

Dr. Seltsam oder: Wie ich lernte, die Bombe zu lieben 4/10


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> In jeder Szene sieht sein Mund wegen des weggerenderten Schnurrbarts einfach so strange aus... kann einfach nur lachen dabei.



Ja, ist echt ein Witz. Da unterschreibt er für einen Film, für den er sich einen Schnauzer wachsen lassen muss und verpflichtet sich gleichzeitig, dass er den nicht abrasieren darf.
Und macht dann einen anderen Film, wo er keinen Schnauzer tragen darf.
Selten dämlich.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Oktober 2019)

Dämlich? Der hat einfach nichts gemacht und alle um ihn herum mussten es reißen und er hat dennoch für beides die volle Tasche Kohle geschaufelt. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob er jetzt der dämliche ist, oder die Studios...

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2019)

Terminator: Dark Fate - 6/10

Tja, Arnie und Linda Hamilton konnten das Ruder auch nicht wirklich rumreissen. Story voll merkwürdig, fast noch merkwürdiger als in Teil 5.
Ein paar nette Actionszenen, aber irgendwie hat man das alles in abgewandelter Form auch schon mal gesehen.




Spoiler



Und jetzt ist John Connor nicht aufeinmal der Böse wie in Teil 5, jetzt wird er gleich am Anfang getötet und spielt keine Rolle mehr.




Bitte dreht keine weiteren Terminator Filme mehr!


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Oktober 2019)

Star Wars VI 7/10 Der Endkampf zwischen Vater und Sohn war interessant und wer hätte es gedacht, auch Darth Vader hatte noch etwas gutes in ihm das er seinen Sohn gerettet hat. Schaue den Film nicht zum ersten mal aber dieser Endkampf ist mal was anderes als die üblichen Kämpfe wenn man den Bezug der beiden Characktere zueinander betrachtet.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Schaue den Film nicht zum ersten mal aber dieser Endkampf ist mal was anderes als die üblichen Kämpfe wenn man den Bezug der beiden Characktere zueinander betrachtet.


U.a. deswegen ist das für mich der beste Star Wars Teil und bekommt von mir locker 10/10 .


----------



## Kuhprah (28. Oktober 2019)

Terminator 6... bekommt 6,5/10

War nette Action, gute Gelegenheit mal wieder Popcorn zu futtern und es sich im Kino bequem zu machen. Das is bei mir immer so ein Sorglospaket  Aber der Burner war der Film nicht, eher solide Action mit wenig Anreiz gross nachzudenken


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Oktober 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> U.a. deswegen ist das für mich der beste Star Wars Teil und bekommt von mir locker 10/10 .



Naja, der andere gute Teil war der Raumkampf, etwas länger als sonst und der Imperator hat eigentlich alles gut durchdacht, nur nicht das seine Sturmtruppler nicht so intelligent sind in der Bodenstation


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Naja, der andere gute Teil war der Raumkampf, etwas länger als sonst und der Imperator hat eigentlich alles gut durchdacht, nur nicht das seine Sturmtruppler nicht so intelligent sind in der Bodenstation


Und über die Ewoks sind auch viele am meckern. Aber ich finde die süß.

Ich hatte mir damals auch gleich die beiden Ewok Filme auf VHS ausgeliehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2019)

Der Hammer


----------



## Mahoy (29. Oktober 2019)

Ewoks sind nicht süß. Das sind wilde Menschenfresser, die erst einmal versucht haben, die Helden zu verspeisen, bevor sie zufällig C3PO für einen Gott hielten. Außerdem sind fit in sämtlichen fiesen Guerilla-Taktiken und Subversion, was man schon daran merkt, dass sie ihre Raubtiernatur hinter einer Teddy-Maske verbergen.

Wenn die Ewoks jemals Raumfahrt entwickeln, dann Gnade der Galaxie!


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2019)

Das ist *deine* Interpretation.


----------



## Mahoy (29. Oktober 2019)

Episode 10: Rise of the Ewok Menace

Regie: Peter Jackson
Buch: Clive Barker

Freigegeben ab 18 Jahren in Begleitung der Eltern.


----------



## deady1000 (29. Oktober 2019)

Episode 11: 
Die Rache des Jar Jar Binks 
"Michse wieder da!!!"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2019)

Communion – Messe des Grauens 5/10


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Oktober 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ewoks sind nicht süß. Das sind wilde Menschenfresser, die erst einmal versucht haben, die Helden zu verspeisen, bevor sie zufällig C3PO für einen Gott hielten. Außerdem sind fit in sämtlichen fiesen Guerilla-Taktiken und Subversion, was man schon daran merkt, dass sie ihre Raubtiernatur hinter einer Teddy-Maske verbergen.
> 
> Wenn die Ewoks jemals Raumfahrt entwickeln, dann Gnade der Galaxie!


Sollte es jemals dazu kommen das die Evoks die Raumfahrt nutzen dann werden die vermutlich entweder bei der Republik landen oder beim Imperium. Zwar haben sie diesmal das Imperium vertrieben aber wie du schon gesagt hast, nur weil der eine Droide für sie ein Gott war. Stell dir vor ein Imperialer Droide wäre für sie ein Gott, dann wäre es aus mit den Rebelen  Du hats also nicht ganz unrecht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2019)

Die drei Tage des Condor 4/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2019)

Ansichten eines Clowns 6/10


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

Die Aushilfsgangster: 7/10

Nette Komödie mit Ben Stiller und Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Two-Face (1. November 2019)

_Ghostbusters_ I + II

Auch wenn ich die Filme besser in Erinnerung hatte, einfach der Klassiker zu Halloween.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2019)

UHF – Sender mit beschränkter Hoffnung


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2019)

Tatort Münster: 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2019)

Safe - Todsicher


----------



## aloha84 (4. November 2019)

Deadpool 2 --> Der erste Teil war besser --> 6,5/10
Ready Player One --> Für Leute die das Buch gelesen haben --> 5/10 --> Leute die das Buch nicht kennen und auf Spielberg stehen --> 7/10


----------



## deady1000 (4. November 2019)

John Wick 3 - 7/10

Ganz geile Fortsetzung.
Halle Berry und ihre Hunde haben mir auch gut gefallen.
Die Szene mit der "Opfergabe" fand ich unnötig und hat mir nicht soo gut gefallen, weil John Wick ja eigentlich mehr oder weniger "unverwundbar" ist.
Hoffe der nächste Teil knallt richtig rein.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. November 2019)

Hitch Der Date Doktor 6/10 War ganz witzig und mal was anderes. 

Das fünfte Element 10/10 Bruce Willis und Milla Jovovich in eine Film?  Der Film bleibt immer noch mein absoluter Sci-Fi Lieblingsfilm, auch wenn er schon etwas älter ist.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2019)

Broken City: 7/10

Solider Thriller mit Mark Wahlberg und Russel Crowe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2019)

Stoßtrupp Gold


----------



## deady1000 (5. November 2019)

Taken 3 - 6.5/10

Dachte ich hätte den noch gar nicht gesehen, kannte die Story dann aber doch.
Man sieht, es ist nicht viel vom Film in Erinnerung geblieben.
Viel schlechtes CGI enthalten. Dennoch guter Liam Neeson.
Teil 2 und 3 sind gute Actionfilme, aber kommen nicht an den ersten Teil ran.


----------



## kero81 (5. November 2019)

Spiderman Far from Home 7/10

Irgendwie wars mir zu viel Teenie Film...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2019)

Holmes und Watson


----------



## MOD6699 (7. November 2019)

Joker - 8/10 Hervorragende Charakterstudie die mit einem fantaschtisch aufspielenden Joaquin Phoenix punkten kann aber meiner Meinung nach etwas zu sehr gehypt wird.


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2019)

The Autopsy Of Jane Doe

hat mir gut gefallen weil er mich einige Male geschockt hat und die Spannung bis kurz vor Schluss hielt. Aber leider nichts was man sich nochmal ansehen kann. Vergebe aber weil er eben 1,5 Std gute Unterhaltung (wenn man Grusel mag) bietet: 7,5/10


----------



## Cleriker (7. November 2019)

GODZILLA II - King of the Monsters 4K

Man, wie ich mich gefreut habe als der Film kam. Wie ein kleines Kind. Zum Glück wurde ich nicht enttäuscht. Story cool, Soundtrack und Geräusche nah am Original und jetzt zur Qualität...
In 4K wirklich richtig gut. Deutlich besser als viele andere mit diesem Logo. Eigentlich waren mMn bisher nur Avengers und Godzilla II so wirklich richtig besser als in "normal BD".
Der Ton hier ist aber ganz besonders zu loben. Oft ist es ja so, dass die wirklich guten Soundspuren eigentlich nur in englisch vorliegen. Deutsch, oder sonstiges dann in 0815-5.1, also "einfachem" Dolby Digital, oder DTS. Hier gibts aber in Deutsch beides. Also Dolby digital 5.1 und Atmos und die klingen auch noch beide fantastisch!
Also die Atmos Version bringt tatsächlich ein Gefühl für die Größe dieser Monster und des Geschehens. Gerade da wo Mothra in dem Wasserfall sitzt, oder über Meer auftaucht, super. Aber! selbst der normale 5.1  Ton ist absolut fantastisch abgemischt. Glasklar, kraftvoll (und ich meine wirklich kraftvoll) wo es auch so sein sollte, niemals nervig leise immer mitten im Geschehen. Man bekommt alles mit, nicht nur das was auch im Bildfokus liegt. Der Bass gefällt mir auch richtig gut. In den letzten Jahren hatte ich oft das Gefühl, dass die Filmemacher alles nur noch über die Subwoofer machen und die Tieftöner der Lautsprecher sich langweilen. Das ist hier definitiv anders und klingt wirklich sauber und drückt dich ins Sofa. 

Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen!

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2019)

Der verrückte Professor


----------



## der_yappi (8. November 2019)

Rammstein: Amerika


----------



## Minera (9. November 2019)

John Wick: Kapitel 3 (4/10)

Für zwischendurch ganz nett das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2019)

Blondinen bevorzugt 5/10


----------



## Taskmaster (9. November 2019)

orca113 schrieb:


> The Autopsy Of Jane Doe
> 
> hat mir gut gefallen weil er mich einige Male geschockt hat und die Spannung bis kurz vor Schluss hielt. Aber leider nichts was man sich nochmal ansehen kann. Vergebe aber weil er eben 1,5 Std gute Unterhaltung (wenn man Grusel mag) bietet: 7,5/10



Der war auf Englisch noch mal ne ganze Ecke atmosphärischer.

Filme, die in eine ähnliche Kerbe schlagen (aber leider nicht ganz so gut, jedoch durchaus spannend für einen Gruselabend sind):

The Possession of Hannah Grace

und

Last Shift

(beide waren für mich etwa eine *6,0-6,5/10*)


----------



## 10jpr (9. November 2019)

Lasso Uncut

Was für ein Dreck


----------



## Johnny05 (10. November 2019)

Zombieland 2 , letzten Donnerstag Abend im Kino. Solide Action , kruder Humor ,wer ( wie Ich ) drauf steht wirds mögen. Ich gebe mal ne 7/10.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. November 2019)

Avengers: Endgame


----------



## T'PAU (11. November 2019)

Creed II - Rocky's Legacy  *4/10*

'ne Menge Familien-Pathos, erster Kampf verloren (Rocky war nicht Trainer), zweiter gewonnen (Rocky war Trainer)... alles Standard 08/15! Gäääähn... 
Tragt diese Filmreihe endlich zu Grabe!
Vier Pünktchen für's Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten aus Rocky IV, Dolph Lundgren und Brigitte Nielsen, sowie einigermassen gut choreographierter Box-Kämpfe.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. November 2019)

Crocodile Dundee 2 6/10 Der Typ hat definitiv was drauf mit seinem Messer  Aber der Film begeistert mich nicht so sehr wie der erste, der war einfach deutlich besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2019)

The Losers 6/10


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2019)

Killer´s Bodyguard: 8/10

Super Killerkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## the_villaiNs (12. November 2019)

Hereditary 9/10

Ari Aster's erster voller Film zieht direkt alle Register. Ein Horrorfilm, aber keiner im aktuellen Verständnis von Splatter, Schocker oder Jump-Scare Fest - was sehr angenehm ist. Die thematische Tiefe bezüglich Trauer, etc. ist hervorragend.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2019)

R.E.D. - Älter. Härter. Besser.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Killer´s Bodyguard: 8/10
> 
> Super Killerkomödie mit Samuel L. Jackson und Ryan Reynolds.



Hatte ich gestern auch im ZDF kurz eingeschaltet. Aber die Bildqualität war ja Grotte.


----------



## Krolgosh (12. November 2019)

Walk the line

9/10 - Als Johnny Cash Fan einfach immer wieder gut.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hatte ich gestern auch im ZDF kurz eingeschaltet. Aber die Bildqualität war ja Grotte.


Ja das Bild sah komisch aus. So hell-milchig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2019)

Glass 5/10


----------



## der_yappi (13. November 2019)

Die Unglaublichen 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2019)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Die Unglaublichen 2



Wie fandest du den Film?


----------



## der_yappi (13. November 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Wie fandest du den Film?



Joa, war ganz nett zum ankucken.
Würde so in Richtung 6-7 von 10 gehen


----------



## Camari (13. November 2019)

Anon 2/10

Absolut schlechter Film


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2019)

Bigfoot und die Hendersons


----------



## T'PAU (16. November 2019)

Da dies ein ganz besonderer Monat ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blade Runner (The Final Cut)  *9/10*

Und es gibt immer noch keinen Anti-Gravitations-Antrieb. 
Dafür wurde die Alexa-Sprachsteuerung Wirklichkeit (Deckard mit dem Foto-Analysegerät). 

Ja, der Film hat Durchhänger und Längen, aber die absolut geniale Atmosphäre macht das mehr als wett, imho!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2019)

Pets 2


----------



## RyzA (17. November 2019)

The whole truth: 6/10

So war er ja ganz nett aber die Auflösung zum Schluss hat irgendwie alles kaputt gemacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. November 2019)

Der Grinch


----------



## Taskmaster (18. November 2019)

The Babysitter

7/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=19Yd61bePfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tränen gelacht...


----------



## deady1000 (18. November 2019)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> The Babysitter
> 
> 7/10
> Tränen gelacht...


Lol... kann man den mit seiner Freundin gucken oder nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2019)

Aquarius – Theater des Todes 6/10


----------



## tdi-fan (20. November 2019)

Brittany Runs a Marathon 2019 - 8/10

Für mich, der beste Film aus diesem Jahr


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2019)

American Gangster


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2019)

Godzilla 2 9/10
Das was Cleriker sagt! Super Film, freue mich schon auf den dritten Teil.


----------



## HenneHuhn (22. November 2019)

Hellboy - Call of Darkness

Boah, ist der schlecht... 4/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2019)

Der Prozeß 4/10


----------



## -Atlanter- (23. November 2019)

John Wick 5,5/10

Man könnte sagen die Story passt auf einen Bierdeckel. Und wenn dann noch 2/3 des Films aus coolen, aber wenig überraschenden Aktionszenen besteht ergibt das in meinen Augen keinen tollen Film. 

Er hat mich etwas kalt gelassen.


----------



## nierewa (23. November 2019)

Ebenfalls John Wick 9/10
Kam gestern abend. Ich find ihn gut.

Teil zwei 6/10  ist schon etwas überdreht und Teil 3 x/x hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Hoffe es geht nicht so überdreht weiter ...


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2019)

John Wick  8/10 Die Story ist zwar nicht sehr komplex aber die Action dafür gut.


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2019)

Zur Abwechslung mal nichts was mit John Wick oder Action in irgend' einer Form zu tun hat:

_Burning_ 8,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wi6Kw7V8gXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Film, der letztes Jahr so für Aufsehen gesorgt hat, insbesondere bei den Avantgardefans. Genau für die ist der Film auch; das geht schon bei der Handlung los, die sich weder erklären noch eindeutig definieren lässt. Eine Mischung aus Mystery, Drama und Krimi aus Südkorea, fast ohne jede Inszenierung - wie z.B. dramatischer Musikuntermalung - , die sich vorwiegend über die Bilder definiert und unterschiedlich interpretiert werden kann und will - das liegt nicht nur daran, dass die Story praktisch nicht aufgelöst wird sondern, je öfter man sich den Film ansieht, man immer mehr Details erkennen kann. Vorzüglich besetzt mit _The Walking Dead_-Star Steven Yuen der die Rolle als mysteriöser Oberschichtler perfekt ausfüllt. 
Im Kern geht es dabei auch um viel Gesellschaftskritik, z.B. die derzeit hohe Jugendarbeitlosigkeit in Südkorea oder der schwelende Konflikt mit dem Norden (die Handlung findet praktisch direkt an der Grenze statt).
Rein von der künstlerischen Leistung her wird der Film teils durchaus zu Recht nahe an einem Meisterwerk bezeichnet - die Art und Weise, wie die subtile Geschichte erzählt wird, ist etwas, das sich in Hollywood höchstens David Lynch getraut hat und man heute so leider nicht mehr zu schätzen weiß.


----------



## T'PAU (24. November 2019)

Papillon (2017)  *7/10*

Durchaus gelungenes Remake des Steve McQueen Klassikers von 1973.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2019)

The Irishman 7/10


----------



## Berky (25. November 2019)

Terminator: Dark Faith 3.5/10
The Girl with all the Gifts 5/10
Solo: A Star Wars Story 7.5/10
El Camino: Ein Breaking Bad Film 9/10
Chernobyl (Serie) 10/10


----------



## Gamer090 (25. November 2019)

Ice Age 7/10 Guter Film aber kenne die Story langsam auswendig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. November 2019)

Auch ein Sheriff braucht mal Hilfe 5/10


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2019)

West of Liberty: 6/10

Da sind die meisten Hollywood-Agententhriller doch ne Ecke spannender.

Edit: James Bond übrigens auch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2019)

The Million Dollar Hotel 5/10


----------



## Berky (6. Dezember 2019)

Dogman 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2019)

The Expendables 3


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2019)

American Psycho: 8/10

Leider auf RTL 2 stark geschnitten und zig Werbeunterbrechungen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2019)

Tigerland 3/10


----------



## RyzA (9. Dezember 2019)

Don´t breathe: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2019)

Die nackte Kanone


----------



## der_yappi (9. Dezember 2019)

*Monsieur Claude 2 *
War ok bis gut, hatte einige Lacher drin. Aber ist nicht so gut wie der erste Teil - 3/5

*Rammstein: Paris*
Die Show ist klasse - aber die für mich extrem schnelle Schnittfolge ist 
Konzert 5/5
Umsetzung als Film 2/5
Man sollte vorher noch eine Epilepsie-Warnung einfügen...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2019)

Kap der Angst


----------



## Kindercola (11. Dezember 2019)

21
07/10 - hat mir gut gefallen


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Lol... kann man den mit seiner Freundin gucken oder nicht zu empfehlen?



Kommt auf die Freundin an.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2019)

Midway – Für die Freiheit 3/10


----------



## der_yappi (11. Dezember 2019)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Midway – Für die Freiheit 3/10



Dann lieber den "originalen" aus den 60ern?


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2019)

Life: 7,5/10

Relativ spannender SciFi-Horrorfilm.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2019)

A Beautiful Day 4/10


----------



## teachmeluv (16. Dezember 2019)

Sicario 9/10

Ton, Kamera, Schnitt und auch Plot/Twist waren extrem gut. Ein Punkt Abzug für einen - moralisch betrachtet - bedenklichen, aber der Logik des Filmes nachvollziehbaren Momentes. Werde mir mit meiner Frau auch den zweiten Teil anschauen, wir sind gespannt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2019)

Dog Day Afternoon 6/10


----------



## kero81 (17. Dezember 2019)

The Report 9/10

Unbedingt anschauen wer auf das Genre steht! Gibts auch bei Prime, für Umme!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. Dezember 2019)

Star Wars Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers 8/10

Ein schöner Abschluss. 
Leider macht dieser Teil sehr deutlich, das kostbare Zeit für eine tiefere Story in Episode 8 gefehlt hat und Episode 9 nun versucht, alles was in Episode 8 hätte vorkommen müssen einzubauen.
Richtige Aha Momente gab es für mich persönlich zwar nicht, doch geh ich aus dieser Trilogie mit einem positiven Eindruck heraus. 

1-2 Sachen waren für mich etwas unbefriedigend, doch die düstere Atmosphäre und die Klärung einiger Ungereimtheiten machen das wieder fast wett.
Dieser Teil wird im jeden Falle wesentlich mehr Leute zufrieden stimmen, als Episode 8 und eventuell auch Episode 7.

Für mich persönlich ist Episode 9 der Beste der neuen Trilogie.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2019)

Murphys Gesetz


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2019)

Get the Gringo: 6/10


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Dezember 2019)

Scorpion King 8/10 guter Film und auch wenn ich den Auswendig kenne, schaue ich immer wieder gern

Sherlock Der lügende Detektiv 8/10 War zu einfach den Fall zu lösen und etwas anders als die üblichen Filme  der Reihe aber trotzdem gut


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2019)

Die Frau des Nobelpreisträgers 5/10


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2019)

Bad Santa: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2019)

Attack Force


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Dezember 2019)

Santa Clause 7/10 Einen fliegenden Schlitten hätte ich auch gerne 

Eiskönigien 6/10 Zu viel Gesang für meinen Geschmack


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2019)

Avatar: 8/10

Jetzt schon zum 5. mal gesehen. Storytechnisch eher simpel gestrickt, aber dennoch gut erzählt. Und die Effekte und die wunderschöne Welt Pandora´s sind auch heute noch schön anzusehen.

John Wick 2: 8/10

Gelungene Fortsetzung des Action-Krachers.


----------



## 4thVariety (23. Dezember 2019)

Star Wars 9

Ein Film wie ein K-O Besäufnis. Keine Zeit zum Nachdenken, man wird einfach mit Dingen beballert und reagiert darauf wie in einem frenetischen Action Spiel. Konzepte von Raum und Zeit spielen in dem Film keine Rolle, alles und jeder ist immer sofort überall und wenn es sein muss sogar an zwei Orten gleichzeitig. Und wie nach einem K-O Besäufnis kann man sich am nächsten Tag an die Details gar nicht so richtig erinnern. Star Wars 9 ist der Reichsparteitag der Popkultur, da werden einfach Pavlovische Reflexe abgerufen, der Film schreit Sieg, die Menge schreit Heil, 1000 Mal in 2.5 Stunden, bis das Gehirn gewaschen ist. Im Moment des ersten Erlebnisses kann man diesen Film gut finden, aber sobald man etwas Distanz dazu gewinnt sieht man wie erschreckend die Interaktion zwischen diesem Film und Publikum ist. Star Wars 9 ist die Verkörperung der toxischen Beziehung zwischen Disney und seinen Zuschauern.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2019)

Ted 2


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2019)

Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers - 6/10

Konnte man sich angucken. Wenn man aber mit Logik usw da rangeht könnte man sich die Haare ausreissen. Gerade auch mit dem Hintergrundwissen der älteren Filme.
Was JJ Abrams sich da wieder geleistet hat... Mann Mann Mann.


----------



## kero81 (23. Dezember 2019)

Kevin allein in New York 10/0 Nostalgie Punkte


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2019)

An jedem verdammten Sonntag 6/10


----------



## Taskmaster (24. Dezember 2019)

*Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers 

2/10*

Generischer Müll mit unzähligen Momenten zum Fremdschämen. 
Der erste Teil der Disney-Trilogie gefiel mir ja noch recht gut. Teil 2 war aber schon wieder völlig gaga (Luke als cholerischen Angstgestörten mit manischen Zügen?!).
Für Teil 3 hat man nun scheinbar ehemalige GZSZ-Autoren verpflichtet. Die Story passt auf einen Bierdeckel und dümmliche Trashdialoge strecken den Film absolut unnötig in die Länge ("Wir müssen unbedingt über 2 Stunden Laufzeit kommen. Egal wie! Sonst gibt es keinen Bonus!"?).

Solo: A Star Wars Story war genauso mies. Disney tut gut daran, die anderen geplanten Filme erst mal auf Eis zu legen. Hoffentlich kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass die Marke doch etwas weniger aggressiv gemolken werden sollte.

Ein Star Wars-Lichtblick ist momentan lediglich:

*Mandalorianer*

*9/10*

Die Serie ist richtig gut (auch wenn ich die einzelnen Folgen etwas zu kurz finde)!


______________________

Am zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag, wenn die Familie wieder Ruhe gibt, gönne ich mir ein kleines Fundstück vom Garbbeltisch: *Witchcraft – Das Böse lebt*

David Hasselhoff, Linda Blair und Hildegard Knef in einem Horrorfilm? Das kann doch nur gut werden! 

(Vorsichtshalber lege ich aber einige Brechtüten bereit und arbeite nebenher liegen gebliebenen Papierkram von 2019 auf.)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oezKQEF0deY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Dezember 2019)

Sherlock Holmes Spiel im Schatten 4/10 Einfach nur schlecht im Gegensatz zu den BBC Produktionen der Sherlock Filme.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2019)

Schöne Bescherung: 8/10

Lustiger Weihnachtsklassiker den man sich immer mal wieder anschauen kann.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2019)

Fast & Furious: Hobbs & Shaw 4/10


----------



## Petoschka (26. Dezember 2019)

Schon ein paar Tage her, aber: "The Irishman".  Hat Spaß gemacht. 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2019)

A Champion Heart - Freunde fürs Leben 

Was man nicht alles für seine Frau tut


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2019)

Bruce allmächtig: 8/10

War mal wieder sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## orca113 (27. Dezember 2019)

Resident Evil 1

Find ihn nicht mehr so doll wie früher aber dennoch sehenswert 07/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2019)

Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde


----------



## Rwk (27. Dezember 2019)

Once Upon a Time...in Hollywood

Tja, wohl der erste Tarantino, mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann. 

Vermutlich ein Meisterwerk für jeden Zuschauer der irgendwie was übrig hat für die Hollywood-Film-Ära der 60'er Jahre, für die Manson Family oder für Western Filme. Leider interessiert mich davon nichts. Ich hoffte das Tarantino mein Interesse weckt - aber für mich war der Film größtenteils langweilig. Zwar detailverliebt, fotografisch top, mit einer super Besetzung, gut gespielt, tolle Locations, treffender Soundtrack...hilft leider alles nichts, da mich der Inhalt einfach in keinster Weise anspricht. Würde nicht behaupten, dass der Film schlecht sei - nur für mich ist er nichts, da keinen Bezug zum Thema.

Blind gekauft weil Tarantino draufsteht! 
Man lernt ja nie aus...

Werde ihn nicht bewerten. Romantik-Komödien bewerte ich auch nicht, weil sie mich nicht interessieren. Genauso leider dieser Film.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Dezember 2019)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RAN* (Japan 1985) 10/10

_Der Film beschreibt den Fall des Hidetora Ichimonji, eines Warlords der Sengoku-Zeit,  der sich entscheidet, zugunsten seiner Söhne zurückzutreten. Sein Reich  zerfällt unter den Intrigen und Kämpfen der Söhne zusehends; im Zuge  dessen fällt Hidetora dem Wahnsinn anheim..._

Ein Film wie ein Erdbeben. Akira Kurosawa.
Mehr muss man nicht wissen. Oder vielleicht doch: Shakespeares "King Lear" auf Japanisch.

Ein Film, bei dem man intensiv spürt, man ist am Ende einer Reise angekommen, bei dem man eins mit dem Universum wird. Und für einen kurzen Moment alles einen Sinn ergibt. Einfach wunderbar.

Sowas gibt es heute einfach nicht mehr. Nicht in dieser Machart. Nicht mit diesem ganz eigenen Erzählstil. Nicht mit diesen Schauspielern, die mir zwar kulturell und gesellschaftlich so weit entfernt sind, wie die rote Sonne auf Japans Flagge, in die ich mich aber dennoch mehr hineinversetzen kann, als in viele meiner eigenen Landsleute...

Dazu diese teilweise unvergesslichen Bilder. Teilweise hätte ich in den Bildschirm hineinspringen können und dabei schreien vor Überwältigung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2019)

Zardoz


----------



## RtZk (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich war heute auch endlich mal im neuen Star Wars, maximal 3/10, wieder Mal jegliche Logik, die im Star Wars  Universum galt, gebrochen und wieder billig von den 4-6 Teilen kopiert. 
Die 3/10 gibt es auch nur weil die Effekte gut waren.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2019)

Polizeiruf 110 "Tod einer Journalistin" - 7/10

Alien: Covenant - 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWpK0wsnitc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Wurde mal wieder Zeit


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Dezember 2019)

Komm grade aus "Joker"... Storymässig ganz nett, gute Unterhaltung, aber für mehr als 5/10 reichts bei mir nicht.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2019)

Star Trek (2009): 8/10

Gefällt mir deutlich besser als die neuen SW Filme von Abrams.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2019)

The Happytime Murders 

Auf Wunsch von Junior


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Dezember 2019)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Le Mans 66 - Gegen jede Chance *(USA 2019) 9/10

_There's a point at 7000 rpm where everything fades. The machine becomes weightless. Just disappears.
And all that left is a body moving through space and time.

_Racing is life. Anything before or after is just waiting.


----------



## T'PAU (31. Dezember 2019)

Der Junge muss an die frische Luft!  *6/10*

Wenn man sich nicht an den 70er-Jahre Muff stört (ich bin da auch aufgewachsen und erkenne vieles wieder ) ein durchaus unterhaltsamer Film.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Januar 2020)

Code 8 *6/10*

Ganz okay, wenn man Zeit totschlagen will, aber insgesamt eher auf dem Level eines TV-Movies.
Aus dem Thema hätte man deutlich mehr machen können.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2020)

Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Raumschiff


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Januar 2020)

Star Wars 9 - 7/10 bin ohne Erwartungen reingegangen und wurde tatsächlich so etwas wie ein bisschen überrascht. Für Fans natürlich nichts besonderes.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2020)

Pearl Habor: 8/10


----------



## the_villaiNs (2. Januar 2020)

Frozen 2 - 4.5/10
Als Film für Kinder i.O. - als Film..nicht besonders gut. Die Animation in einigen Bereichen ist dafür aber sehr stark.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2020)

I Can Only Imagine: Der Song meines Lebens 5/10


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Januar 2020)

Banana Joe 9/10 Immer noch mein Lieblingsfilm mit Bud Spencer 

Assassination Classroom 1 8/10 Wirklich guter Film und ohne viel über ihn zu wissen einfach geschaut weil er so bekannt war. Die Story ist etwas zu kurz geraten und an manchen Stellen fühlt sich der Film mehr nach einer Zusammenfassung an als ein richtiger Film. Es soll zwar eine Zusammenfassung sein längt vergangener Tage, aber trotzdem fehlt mir mehr Inhalt, es wurde einfach vieles ausgelassen.


----------



## the_villaiNs (3. Januar 2020)

Knifes Out  -  8.5-9/10
Originell, twisty und genau das was zu Ryan Johnson passt. Hervorragende Charaktere, spannend und mit viel Charm und Witz vorgetragenes Stück - was auf jeder Theaterbühne ebenfalls seinen Platz finden würde. Selbst wenn es bei der Besetzung nicht verwunderlich ist, die Performances sind absolut Top und für alle die dachten Ana de Armas war in Blade Runner 2049 schon gut, kriegen hier noch mehr präsentiert! Daniel Craig mit Südstaatenakzent ist genial und besonders Christopher Plummer blieb mir im Gedächtnis!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2020)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Stuber - 5 Sterne Undercover [/FONT]


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2020)

47 Ronin: 6.5/10

Ist ganz nett aber auch nicht so besonders. Da gefällt mir "The Last Samurai" deutlich besser.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Januar 2020)

James Bond Goldeneye, 6/10 

The Seven Deadly Sins Prisoners of the Sky 7/10 Wirklich ganz gut und eine nette Idee mit der Spiegelwelt und den Doppelcharakteren


----------



## Krautmausch (5. Januar 2020)

Solo: A Star Wars Story, solide 6/10. Ich weiß nicht, ob Ehrenreich die richtige Besetzung für Han war, vielleicht war Han auch nur mittelmäßig geschrieben, und L3 ging mir wirklich auf den Zeiger, aber visuell war die ganze Sache schön anzusehen und es war unterhaltsam, wie Han permanent von einem Schlamassel in einen noch größeren Schlamassel rutschte. Es ist allerdings traurig, dass jedes der beiden Disney-Spinoffs um Längen besser ist als jede der Disney-Episoden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2020)

Mademoiselle Populaire


----------



## Mahoy (5. Januar 2020)

Hab' mal ein paar Filme abgearbeitet, die teilweise seit Jahr(zehnt)en auf meinem Pile of Shame liegen:

Faster *8/10*

Out of Sight *8/10*


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2020)

Valerian: 8/10

Riddick: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2020)

The Bouncer 3/10


----------



## T'PAU (6. Januar 2020)

Backtrace *2/10*

Wohl mit der schlechteste Sly Stallone Film (vielleicht von Escape Plan 2+3 abgesehen)!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2020)

Braddock – Missing in Action 3 5/10


----------



## orca113 (7. Januar 2020)

Stirb Langsam 4.0 8/10 (einer der besten Teile der Reihe)


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2020)

Terminator 2: 10/10

Für mich der beste Teil der Reihe.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Januar 2020)

Erinnerungen an Marnie 7/10 Die ganze Zeit denkt man das 2 Mädchen einfach Ihren Spass haben und die Geschichte eher langweilig ist. Gegen Schluss kommt der dramatische und Traurige Teil der Geschichte, bis dahin hat mich der Film eher gelangweilt.


----------



## cerbero (7. Januar 2020)

Maleficent 2 - nettes Disneymärchenspektakel, Optik halt - 5/10


----------



## Mahoy (7. Januar 2020)

Triple Frontier *6/10*

Gute Ansätze, aber mit Längen und einem überhasteten Ende. Das Drehbuch hätte noch etwas Feinschliff vertragen können.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2020)

Vier Frauen und ein Mord


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Viper* (Italien 1976) 8 -9/10

_In Rom scheint die Anzahl von Überfällen jeder Art zu explodieren. Banküberfälle, Vergewaltigungen und vieles mehr ist an der Tagesordnung. Kommissar Ferro (Maurizio Merli) ist der Einzige, der die Regeln der Polizei und Gesetze bricht. Mit ebenso brutalen Methoden entlockt er Geständnisse.
__Doch meistens muss er die Verbrecher wieder laufen lassen, da sie dank Rechtsanwälten und Gesetzeslücken immer einen Ausweg finden. Als die Verbrechen, auch dank dem buckligen Irren Moretto (Tomas Milian)__ eskalieren, startet Ferro einen brutalen Feldzug gegen Moretto und seine Bande..._

Maurizio Merli als gewohnt ultraharter Cop, der ohne Skrupel aus absolut jedem dahergelaufenen Scheißlumpen, egal ob kleiner Fisch oder großer Hecht, die ******* herausprügelt, ist mal wieder eine absolute Pracht vor dem Herrn! 
Wo ein Dirty Harry seine unorthodoxen Methoden noch mit zynischem Witz aufzulockern weiß, oder auch ein Merli noch näherstehender Schimanski trotz seiner ebenso hemdsärmeligen Methoden immer noch zivilisierter erscheint, lässt sich Merli als unerbittlicher Ermittler durch absolut nichts aufhalten, teilweise spürt man richtig seine Wut auf das immer mehr ausufernde Verbrechen und die Steine, die man ihm bei der Beseitigung in den Weg legt. Verdammte Axt, kann man nicht einfach seine Arbeit erledigen?

Dies wäre die eine Seite, die andere ist der nicht minder geniale Tomas Milian als absolut räudig-hinterhältiger "Buckliger", der als kriminelle Laus mit Handicap eingeführt wird, aber der so verschlagen in seiner Rolle ist, dass man das einfach selbst gesehen haben muss.

Hier kommt einfach alles zusammen, es ist nämlich auch andauernd was los, egal ob jugendliche Handtaschenräuber, welche von weichflötigen Jugendrichterinnen wieder laufengelassen werden, um danach als Strafe vom LKW zermatscht zu werden, ob schmerrig-versiffte Drogendealer, welche ihre junge, hübsche Klienten mit einer Überdosis totspritzen, ob Bankräuber die Geiseln nehmen oder eine widerwärtige Bande gutbürgerlicher Nichtsnutze, welche aus purer Freude und Sadismus mal eben ein Pärchen zusammenschlagen und dabei die Frau vergewaltigen - inkl. angedeuteter Penetration durch einen dicken Ast ...

Commissario Ferro ist immer zur Stelle, einfach IMMER - und dann gibt es erst mal genüsslich, ungefiltert und breit ausgewalzt aufs Maul. ZACK, ist die Visage dick und der Sack eines Vergewaltigers blau angeschwollen.

Kein Film für Schöngeister, schon gar keiner für Anhänger des Rechtsstaates.
In diesem Sinne: Nur ein zu Brei geschlagener oder toter Verbrecher bereitet Freude.

Maurizio Merli ist GOTT. Friede seiner Asche.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2020)

Leon mit Jean-Claude Van Damme


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2020)

Escape Plan: 8/10

Habe ich jetzt zum zweiten mal gesehen. Finde ich gut gemacht.
Nur Arnie hat leider eine andere Stimme.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Januar 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur Arnie hat leider eine andere Stimme.


 Ja, und er spricht österreichisch  .
Mein letzter Film: 
Knives Out. (8/10)

Schöner, alter Krimi im englischen Stil der in den USA spielt.
Spannend, logisch und mit einigen Wendungen.
Gute Unterhaltung mit Starbesetzung (J.L. Curtis, Christopher Plummer, Chris Evans, ...) und Daniel Craig in guter Form.

My Home ... .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2020)

The Homesman 2/10


----------



## Dragon AMD (12. Januar 2020)

Angel has Fallen 8/10

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2020)

Serie Staffel 1 - Coroner – Fachgebiet Mord 6/10


----------



## Leob12 (13. Januar 2020)

John Wick 2 
7,5/10

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Januar 2020)

Joker 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2020)

Ein stahlharter Mann


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2020)

Angel Has Fallen 7/10

Guter Actionkracher. Aber mir haben die anderen beiden (Olympus und London) etwas besser gefallen. Durchweg aber alle drei super.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2020)

…die keine Gnade kennen


----------



## Mahoy (20. Januar 2020)

Terminator: Dark Fate *6/10*

Ganz seltsame Sache. Der Film ist imho der drittbeste der Reihe, was aber nicht daran liegt, dass er gut wäre, sondern daran, dass die anderen ab Teil 2 so schlecht waren. Der qualitative Abstand zu Teil 1 und 2 ist immer noch zu groß.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ganz seltsame Sache. Der Film ist imho der drittbeste der Reihe, was aber nicht daran liegt, dass er gut wäre, sondern daran, dass die anderen ab Teil 2 so schlecht waren. Der qualitative Abstand zu Teil 1 und 2 ist immer noch zu groß.


Teil 3 und 4 fand ich noch ok. Aber 5 und 6 leider Murks.



Spoiler



Einmal wurde John Connor aufeinmal der Böse (in dem seit jeher die größten Hoffnungen gesetzt wurden) und das andere mal unbedeutend und gleich erschossen.



Topic: Verborgene Schönheit: 7,5/10.

Ein schöner Film mit Starbesetzung. Mit Will Smith, Edward Norton,  Kate Winslet, Keira Knightly.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Januar 2020)

1917 8/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Januar 2020)

"Olympus Has Fallen"

Mein lieber Herr Gesangverein, das ist ja wohl einer der peinlichsten Hurrapatriotismusfilme aller Zeiten... Und nicht mal die Action ist sonderlich gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2020)

Die Comancheros


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2020)

Barry Seal: 8/10


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Januar 2020)

Doom Patrol - Danny Patrol und Jane Patrol

Vielleicht die 2 besten Folgen der Serie, vor allem Jane Patrol. Diane Guerrero und Brendan Fraser sind richtig genial in ihren Rollen, aber auch April Bowlby macht ihre Sache mehr als gut.

Sweet, sweet baby Kay. :/


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2020)

Cool & Fool – Mein Partner mit der großen Schnauze 4/10


----------



## Mahoy (27. Januar 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> "Olympus Has Fallen"
> 
> Mein lieber Herr Gesangverein, das ist ja wohl einer der peinlichsten Hurrapatriotismusfilme aller Zeiten...



Ich darf verraten, dass die Fortsetzung in der Hinsicht noch einen draufsetzt.

Und der dritte Teil ist einfach nur so peinlich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2020)

The Hate U Give 5/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Januar 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich darf verraten, dass die Fortsetzung in der Hinsicht noch einen draufsetzt.
> 
> Und der dritte Teil ist einfach nur so peinlich.



Der Schrott war erfolgreich genug, dass es gleich zwei Fortsetzungen gibt?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2020)

Close 3/10


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2020)

Bad Boys for Life: 8/10

Ich war mit Kumpels drin. Und wir wurden super unterhalten. Der Film kann locker mit den älteren Filmen mithalten.
Auch wenn Martin Lawrence manchmal etwas zuviel gelabert hat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2020)

Flucht von Alcatraz 5/10


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Februar 2020)

Man of Tai Chi, 7/10 Gute Kampfszenen mit Story die man an den meisten Stellen scho vorher erahnen kann, trotzdem gute Unterhaltung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2wsGA-inCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. Februar 2020)

Flatliners (2017) 8/10


----------



## T'PAU (3. Februar 2020)

Alita - Battle Angel  *7/10*

Ganz nettes Popcorn-Kino, kann man sich anschauen.
Ich kenne das japanische Original nicht, ansonsten würde die Bewertung vielleicht etwas geringer ausfallen.
Am Anfang hab ich fast drauf gewartet, dass Wall-E da auf den Schrotthügeln rumfährt und aufräumt. 

Btw. mit einer der kürzesten Abspänne für 'nen aktuellen Blockbuster-Film. Glaub der ging keine drei Minuten!


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2020)

Nomis - die Nacht des Jägers: 7/10

Ich weiß gar nicht warum der Film so von den Kritikern zerrissen wurde. Da gibt es deutlich schlechtere Filme.


----------



## Taskmaster (4. Februar 2020)

*Jay and Silent Bob Reboot*

So alt geworden. Fan-Service ohne Ende. Aber natürlich zündet nicht jeder Spruch mehr so gut wie vor 20 Jahren und man sieht Kevin Smith den erlittenen Herzinfarkt und seine Ernährungsumstellung auch derbe an.

Mallrats , Clerks (1&2), Chasing Amy, Dogma,  Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back und Co. waren einfach Teil meiner Jugend(Popkultur) und durchweg alle im Bereich 7-8/10 zu verorten.

Der Reboot war aber ein wenig ZU seicht, die Protagonisten sind mittlerweile einfach zu alt geworden.
Deswegen für diesen nur eine *5/10*.
Leider...


----------



## the_villaiNs (4. Februar 2020)

1917 - 9/10

Simple A->B Story, was durch das "Gimmik" der One-Shot Technik und das WWI Setting enorm an Gewicht gewinnt und genial umgesetzt ist. Roger Deakins Cinematography ist schon immer ein Highlight, aber hier gibt seine Arbeit dem Setting eine ganz spezielle Note. Die, relativ unbekannten, Schauspieler geben eine sehr gute, unverbrauchte Leistung unter Sam Mendes Leitung ab.
Die Emersion ist durch die Film-Technik extrem und man ist quasi durchgehend unter Spannung - weil man den beiden Charakteren quasi als 3. Person folgt und immer in ihrer Perspektive bleibt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2020)

Ein wahres Verbrechen 5/10


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Februar 2020)

The Matrix 10/10 Von allen 3 Filmen immer noch der beste


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (5. Februar 2020)

Cocktail (1988)

Trotz Tom Cruise alle Jahre wieder gerne gesehen. Genialer Soundtrack, viele noch heute bekannte Gesichter und eine etwas andere und anders erzählte Geschichte wie die üblichen 80er-Jahre Streifen.
Würde heute wohl eher in die Ecke "Dramedy" eingestuft werden können.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (6. Februar 2020)

They Shall Not Grow Old
?/10 Man muss sich dafür interessieren. Dann ist der Film wirklich packend. Schon lange keinen so ruhigen Saal bei Schluss gesehen.

1917 
8/10 Vor allem die Kamera war sehr überzeugend, die Story hätte aber noch etwas besser sein können.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2020)

Karate Tiger 3 – Der Kickboxer


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2020)

Safe - Todsicher: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2020)

Fighting with My Family 4/10


----------



## Taskmaster (10. Februar 2020)

*Ragnarök (Netflix Serie)

8/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FtxTPQWlVL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich eine Serie aus Norwegen so unterhalten kann.
Im Grunde geht es um den Krieg zwischen Riesen und Göttern (siehe Ragnarök). Vier Riesen haben in Menschengestalt die Zeit überdauert und die Kleinstadt Edda vollkommen in ihrer Hand. Von den Göttern (allen voran Thor als Erzfeind der Riesen) gibt es seit dem finalen Krieg keine Spur mehr. 
Bis..., ja bis der junge Magne nach dem Tod seines Vater zusammen mit seiner Mutter und seinem Bruder zurück nach Edda ziehen. Dort wird er (eigentlich Legastheniker und auch sonst immer ein wenig langsam im Kopf) sein wahres Schicksal kennenlernen und sich gegen die Riesen stellen.

Gut, die Norweger leben nun mal in einer Welt, die fast ausschließlich aus Pastelltönen und ganz viel grau besteht. Auch deren Modegeschmack geht gerne in Richtung DDR 1980. Wer schon mal da war, wird sich daran nicht stören, ist aber natürlich für so manches Auge gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Vom Unterhaltungswert her ist die Serie jedoch wirklich richtig gut!

Ich freue mich sehr auf die zweite Staffel.


----------



## mardsis (10. Februar 2020)

Passend zum Wetter: 

Take Shelter – Ein Sturm zieht auf // 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2020)

Final Destination 5 6/10


----------



## orca113 (10. Februar 2020)

Nur noch 60 Sekunden

fand ihn mal besser aber dennoch 7/10


----------



## kero81 (10. Februar 2020)

Oonce Upon a Time in Hollywood 6/10

Was war denn das?!


----------



## der_yappi (11. Februar 2020)

Die beiden aktuellen Asterix Animationsfilme (sind gerade bei Prime mit dabei)
*Asterix im Land der Götter
Asterix und das Geheimnis des Zaubertranks*

Sind beide ganz passabel. Fand sie auch besser als Asterix und die Wikinger.
Vor allem besser als Hinkelstein und Amerika.
Aber an die alten Klassiker kommen sie dennoch nicht ran.
So 6 von 10 Punkten jeweils.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2020)

Dr. Seltsam oder: Wie ich lernte, die Bombe zu lieben 3/10


----------



## Marcimoto (11. Februar 2020)

Hab die Tage nen US-Rap Filmografien Run gemacht.
Erst Notorious B.I.G 7/10
dann All Eyez On Me 7/10
und zum Abschluss Straight Outta Compton. 9/10
Gerade letzteren habe ich schon x-mal gesehen und wird nie langweilig


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Februar 2020)

xXx Die Rückkehr des Xander Cage 6/10, der erste Teil ist immer noch der beste von allen und dieser hat viele Fehler.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2020)

Fluchtpunkt San Francisco 3/10


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2020)

Blade Runner 2049: 8 /10

Wieder eine super Regiearbeit von Denis Villeneuve.
Ich freue mich schon auf seine "Dune" Verfilmung.


----------



## Kindercola (17. Februar 2020)

Nightlife 8/10 - 
alleine schon weil Fredrik Lau mitspielt. Ach der kann diese "Dummerchenrollen" einfach wunderbar spielen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2020)

Mal wieder Scarface, lief im Fernsehen


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2020)

Wer ist Hanna? 7/10 Der Anfang war gut aber gegen den Schluss war es nur noch ein gewöhnlicher Thriller.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Februar 2020)

_Lawrence von Arabien_ (Langfassung auf Blu-Ray) 10/10

MMn. immernoch der monumentalste aller Monumentalfilme - eine ganze Reihe erstklassiger Schauspieler und diese unvergleichliche Darstellung von Hitze, Sand, Wüste und Verzweiflung.
Vor allem aber Peter O'Toole, der die Rolle von Lawrence so voller Mimik und Anspielungsreichtum ausfüllt, dass sie zurecht als seine Paraderolle angesehen wird. Einer der ganz, ganz großen Schauspieler des 20. Jahrhunderts.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Vor allem aber Peter O'Toole, der die Rolle von Lawrence so voller Mimik und Anspielungsreichtum ausfüllt, dass sie zurecht als seine Paraderolle angesehen wird. Einer der ganz, ganz großen Schauspieler des 20. Jahrhunderts.



Den Oscar hat er dafür aber leider nicht bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2020)

"Ben Hur" ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Oscar hat er dafür aber leider nicht bekommen.


O'Toole war nie gut auf Hollywood zu sprechen. Er hat das System dort immer offen kritisiert. Das könnte auch ein Grund sein, wieso er immerhin acht Mal für den Oscar nominiert, ihn aber tatsächlich kein einziges Mal gewonnen hat.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2020)

Er hat mal einen Ehrenoscar bekommen. Immerhin.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Februar 2020)

Child's Play. 6/10
Gefühlt war Chucky früher besser.


----------



## Slezer (18. Februar 2020)

The irishman 3/10
Once upon a time in Hollywood 0/10

Wieso 0? Musste nach 1h ausmachen weil ich es nicht mehr ertragen konnte. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2020)

Im Visier des Killers 4/10


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2020)

Tekken: 3/10

Habe ich nach ner halben Stunde aus gemacht. Die einzige Videospiel- Beat´em Up-Verfilmung die ich einigermaßen gut finde ist "Mortal Kombat". Der erste Teil.
"Street Fighter" war auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Februar 2020)

_Peppermint Candy_ 9/10

Erst nach fast zwei Jahrzehnten in Deutschland veröffentlicht, und zwar zusammen im Mediabook mit _Burning_, dem aktuellsten Film von Regisseur Lee Chang-dong.
Eine dieser südkoreanischen Perlen, die viel zu spät im Ausland vermarktet wurden und selbt dann nur für ein viel zu kleines Publikum...

Eigentlich sogar interessanter als _Burning_, erzählt dieser Film rückwärts die Geschichte eines gescheiterten Geschäftsmannes, beginnend ab dem Tag, an dem er Suizid begeht, bis hin zu dem Tag zurück, an dem er noch ein hoffnugnsfroher, junger Fotograf voller Zukunftswünsche war.
Zeurst erhält man das Bild eines unsympatischen Widerlings, der sich vor einen Zug schmeißt und Jahre davor zwielichtige Geschäfte einging, wodurch er in den Bankrott gerutscht ist. Je weiter der Film in seinem Leben zurückgeht, desto mehr wird auch erklärt, was ihn zu seiner Tat getrieben hat und wie er zu der Person wurde, die sich umbringen will - von einer verflossenen Liebe bis hin zu einem tragischen Vorfall wärhend des Gwangju-Aufstandes 1980...

Der Film geht unchronologisch vor, ähnlich wie _Lola rennt_ oder _Memento_, die zur etwa selben Zeit produziert wurden. Man wird zuerst mit dem Schicksal des Protagonisten konfrontiert, ohne dass man irgendwelche Sympathien für diesen empfindet. Je mehr Rückblicke in dessen Leben gezeigt werden, desto mehr erschließt sich einem auch der Weg, der ihn dahin geführt hat. Umso mehr wird einem die Tragik bewusst; Man begreift seinen Verlust, seinen Schmerz und sein Handeln erst am Schluss - was einen als Zuschauer umso weniger loslässt. 
Der Hauptdarsteller spielt dies mit einer geradezu zermürbenden Intensität, wofür er, wenn es ein Hollywood-Film gewesen wäre, wahrscheinlich eine Oscar-Nominierung bekommen hätte.

Analog zeichnet der Film damit Südkoreas demokratischen Aufstieg bis hin zum wirtschaftlichen Crash Ende der 90er nach, als ganze Existenzen zugrunde gingen.
Ein kleines, filmisches Wunder, das einen emotional am Ende so richtig packt und nicht mehr loslässt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2020)

Trainspotting – Neue Helden 5/10


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Februar 2020)

Asterix erobert Rom

So lange nicht gesehen. Wie genial ist das denn? Ja, früher war doch vieles besser.
So viele witzige Szenen. MMn mit Abstand der beste Asterix Film. Ein Meisterwerk. 

Passierschein A38...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2020)

Sssnake Kobra 4/10


----------



## kero81 (22. Februar 2020)

Stand by me 8/10 Klasse Film!

Wiedermal Warcraft 8/10 Auch gut!


----------



## RyzA (23. Februar 2020)

John Wick 3: 8/10

Von der Anzahl der Toten kann der Film locker mit Rambo III oder IV mithalten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2020)

Gremlins – Kleine Monster


----------



## MfDoom (24. Februar 2020)

Intrige von Roman Polanski im Originalton mit Untertitel
9/10 geiler Film


----------



## RyzA (25. Februar 2020)

Suburbicon: 7/10

Ganz schön schräg aber  nicht schlecht.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Februar 2020)

Brightburn: Son of Darkness *4/10*

Kruder Mix aus Superman und Luzifers Sohn aus "Supernatural"!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2020)

Parasite 4/10


----------



## Taskmaster (27. Februar 2020)

*Plan 9*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2ukRYsYPmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich war einfach neugierig, ob Plan 9 wirklich der beschissenste Film ist, der jemals gedreht wurde (und deswegen auch einen gewissen Kultstatus genießt).

Um es kurz zu machen: Dieser Film ist tatsächlich aktive Sterbehilfe für gesunde Gehirnzellen. 

*-∞/10*

Lediglich als SchleFaZ-Version hier und da unfreiwillig komisch.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Februar 2020)

Jojo Rabbit 10/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kadFnNb85A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Februar 2020)

Falling Down – Ein ganz normaler Tag


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Februar 2020)

Parasite 9/10


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2020)

Pacific Rim: Uprising - 7/10

Nicht mehr ganz so gut wie der erste Teil. Aber ok.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2020)

Traffic – Macht des Kartells 4/10


----------



## PCGHGS (2. März 2020)

The Gentlemen 10/10


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. März 2020)

Alien - Covenant 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2020)

Hot Shots! – Die Mutter aller Filme


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (3. März 2020)

Dann kommt als nächstes hoffentlich Hot Shots 2 - Der zweite Versuch [emoji1787][emoji23]


----------



## clown44 (7. März 2020)

Bloodshot 7/10


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2020)

Godzilla II - King of Monsters: 9/10

Solche Filme liebe ich. Ich kann "Godzilla vs Kong" kaum abwarten. 

Edit: bei IMdB eine relativ schlechte Wertung von 6,1. Aber den Google Nutzern gefällt der Film mit 91%.  Bei Amazon 5/5.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2020)

The Nines – Dein Leben ist nur ein Spiel 3/10


----------



## Taskmaster (11. März 2020)

Daniel - Der Zauberer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf Filme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2020)

Der Bulldozer 4/10


----------



## Two-Face (16. März 2020)

_Contagion_ 7/10

Fühlte sich grade irgendwie so passend an, sich den anzugucken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2020)

Dragged Across Concrete 7/10


----------



## orca113 (17. März 2020)

Black Water 6/10 

mal wieder was mit Van Damme und Lundgren 

War gar nicht so übel aber eben einfach gestrickt.


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Bock mehr auf Filme.


Kann man sich doch schon vorher denken das der Film Müll ist.


----------



## Taskmaster (17. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man sich doch schon vorher denken das der Film Müll ist.



Müll ist gut...
Ich dachte, ich könnte mal ein wenig auf der SchleFaZ-Welle mitreiten und mir ein paar Filme der Reihe geben, womöglich mitlachen?!

Naja, jetzt weiß ich zumindest, wie es sich anfühlt, wenn man vollkommen den Verstand verliert.


----------



## AlphaMale (17. März 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Contagion_ 7/10
> 
> Fühlte sich grade irgendwie so passend an, sich den anzugucken.



Ja, hab ich gestern Abend auch gesehen. Von mir:

8/10



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Daniel - Der Zauberer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oha...das kann ich verstehen..Würde den Film (und den Kübelböck zu Lebzeiten) nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen wollen.


----------



## Berky (21. März 2020)

Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi 4/10
Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers 7.5/10
The Mandalorian Staffel 1 9.5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2020)

Halloween Haunt 4/10


----------



## T'PAU (21. März 2020)

Terminator - Dark Fate  *6/10*

Wieder 'ne direkte Fortsetzung zu T2, der alle anderen Filme "ignoriert".
Nett Linda Hamilton wiederzusehen, Spezial-Effekte ok.
Hoffentlich endlich der letzte Terminator.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2020)

Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter 2


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2020)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Hoffentlich endlich der letzte Terminator.


Ich warte schon seit 10 Jahren dass das mal einer sagt.

_Once upon a Time in Hollywood_ 7/10

Bisschen ausufernder Buddy-Movie, der natürlich eine Liebeserklärung an das Hollywood-Kino der 50er und 60er Jahre und wohl auch Hollywood im Allgemeinen ist. Ganz egal was man von den teils ziemlichen Längen halten soll, so muss man doch der beeindruckenden Szenerie in dem Film Beachtung schenken. Da werden die 60er so richtig wieder zum Leben erweckt, mit Hippies, Neon-Lichter, Cocktails, Frisuren und allem drum und dran, ohne das dies irgendwie aufgesetzt wirkt (selbst _Mad Men_ hat das nicht immer glaubwürdig hinbekommen).
Die Chemie zwischen Brad Pitt und Leo passt so gut, dass es einfach Spaß macht, sich die beiden im Film anzusehen. Da sieht man auch gerne drüber hinweg, dass einer wie Pitt im Film Bruce Lee verprügelt, oder den Umstand, dass er dafür auch noch 'nen Oscar bekommen hat. 
Aber wenn man sich auf den Film einlässt und selbst das alte Kino mag, kann man ihm einiges abgewinnen.

Wenn nicht, dann tja, wird man ihn genauso langweilig und nichtssagend wie die anderen Tarantino-Filme finden.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. März 2020)

5 Zimmer Küche Sarg (OT: What We Do in the Shadows) 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GS2Ia0Z1rh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## clown44 (22. März 2020)

Alita - Battle Angel 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2020)

Tanz der Teufel


----------



## muadib (23. März 2020)

Leningrad Cowboys


----------



## BlackNeo (25. März 2020)

Ready Player One 7/10

Habe das Buch nicht gelesen, man hätte aber gefühlt mehr mit dem Film machen können. Trotz dessen ist er eine Liebeserklärung an Videospiele und Popkultur und das CGI ist gut gemacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2020)

Der Exorzist


----------



## PCGHGS (28. März 2020)

*#hilfdeinemkino*

The Big Lebowski 7/10


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

Hulk (2003) - 7/10

Der Lazarus Effect: 6/10


----------



## seahawk (29. März 2020)

Joker (2019)

3/10

Was für eine gezwungene, übertriebene *******. Grandiose schauspielerische Leistung von Joaquin Phoenix, aber der Film ist richtig schlecht. Keine Story, keine Geschichte, kaum ein Charakter mit nach vollziehbaren Motivationen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2020)

Bad Sitter 3/10


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2020)

The great wall: 6/10

Ähnlich schwach wie "47 Ronin" mit Keanu Reeves.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2020)

Men in Black: International 3/10


----------



## deady1000 (31. März 2020)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Men in Black: International 3/10


Oh, so schlecht? Ich wollte den eig noch sehen.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Oh, so schlecht? Ich wollte den eig noch sehen.



Der war echt langweilig. Das Thema ist ausgelutscht. Wie bei Terminator.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2020)

The Art of Self-Defense 3/10


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2020)

_Joker_ 7,5/10

Der wohl düsterste und brutalste Comicfilm seit _Sin City_.
Als Comic-Fan ist das ganze Setting wie zu erwarten arg gewöhnungsbedürftig, da sich der Film, wie schon die Nolan-Verfilmungen, extrem viele Freiheiten nimmt. Joaquin Phoenix liefert dabei seine wohl bisher beste Performance ab, allerdings baut der Film auch genau darauf auf. Obwohl die Handlung in den 80ern angesiedelt ist, zielt der Film ziemlich auf eine moderne Politik- und Gesellschaftskritik, oder besser Satire, ab - man muss einen Menschen nicht zwingend in ein Säurebecken schmeißen, um ihn zum mordenden Wahnsinnigen zu machen, es reicht bereits ihn einfach nur anderen Menschen auszusetzen...


----------



## soulstyle (2. April 2020)

paw patrol


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2020)

Bloodshot *6/10*

Doof, aber nicht peinlich und durchaus unterhaltsam. Das ist mehr, als man über die letzten paar Filme mit Vin Diesel sagen kann.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2020)

V - Vendetta: 8/10

Super Dystopie. Super Schauspieler.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. April 2020)

20.000 Meilen unter dem Meer (1954) 8/10


----------



## Mahoy (5. April 2020)

Underwater *5/10*

Ein mäßig spannendes B-Movie in Hochglanz nach Schema F, das mich wieder daran erinnert, warum ich Kristen Stewart nicht ausstehen kann: Die Frau hat für jede erdenkliche darzustellende Emotion exakt den selben verschlafenen Gesichtsausdruck. Die sonstige Besetzung leistet deutlich bessere Arbeit.

Die Effekte sind gut und bringen die beklemmende Atmosphäre eindringlich rüber, aber die Story hat man schon in zig ähnlichen Filmen deutlich interessanter gesehen.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. April 2020)

*Underwater* ist eigentlich eine peinliche Alien 1-Kopie. Nur eben am Meeresgrund und ohne sympathische Hauptdarstellerin. Achso: und ohne Monster, die auch nur annähernd gruselig wären.

*3/10*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2020)

Warm Springs 4/10


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2020)

Was alle gegen Kristen Stewart haben? Ich mag sie.
Aber von Nicolas Cage und Keanu Reeves wird ja ähnliches behauptet.
Zumindest letzterer ist, auch jetzt noch, sehr erfolgreich mit seinen Filmen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2020)

Reeves hat das "Problem" dass er einfach gerne zu spielen scheint. Egal wie gut oder schlecht das Drehbuch, Hauptsache eine neue Rolle.


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Was alle gegen Kristen Stewart haben? Ich mag sie.
> Aber von Nicolas Cage und Keanu Reeves wird ja ähnliches behauptet.
> Zumindest letzterer ist, auch jetzt noch, sehr erfolgreich mit seinen Filmen.



Ich mag - total gegen den Trend - Nicolas Cage. Der traut sich einfach an alles ran, obwohl er sicherlich nicht nötig hätte, und scheint sich nichts daraus zu machen, wenn's Mist wird. Mir reicht es, wenn alle zehn Gurken mal ein Goldstück kommt.

Und Keanu Reeves erfreut sich doch begeisterter Verehrung und wurde lediglich vor etlichen Jahren wegen seiner etwas eingeschränkten Mimik verhohnepipelt. Seitdem sucht er sich einfach Rollen aus, wo das nicht stört.  

Aber Kristen Stewart mag ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich mag - total gegen den Trend - Nicolas Cage. Der traut sich einfach an alles ran, obwohl er sicherlich nicht nötig hätte, und scheint sich nichts daraus zu machen, wenn's Mist wird. Mir reicht es, wenn alle zehn Gurken mal ein Goldstück kommt.


Hm? Nicolas Cage wird doch überall gemocht?!
Die miesen Filmrollen der letzten Jahre haben einen anderen Grund: Bei ihm geht es schon lange nicht mehr ums "Herantrauen". Im Gegenteil: Cage hat es sogar bitter nötig, jeden Mist zu drehen, denn er ist schon sehr sehr lange sehr sehr pleite.

Pleite: Hollywood-Star Cage soll Millionen verprasst haben - DER SPIEGEL

Nicolas Cage ist pleite | cinema.de

140 Millionen Dollar verpulvert: Nicolas Cage ist pleite!


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hm? Nicolas Cage wird doch überall gemocht?!



Im Netz haben Hohn und Spott für Cage inzwischen Meme-Charakter.



> Cage hat es sogar bitter nötig, jeden Mist zu drehen, denn er ist schon sehr sehr lange sehr sehr pleite.



Na ja, er war vor fünf Jahren in den Miesen und bis heute ist nicht geklärt, ob das eigener Umgang mit Geld oder Fahrlässigkeit / Inkompetenz / kriminelle Energie seines Vermögensberaters Schuld daran waren.

Sein aktuelles Privatvermögen ist zwar angesichts seiner Karriere gering, aber wenn geschätzt 24 Millionen Euro "sehr pleite" bedeutet, dann möchte ich bitte genauso pleite wie Nic Cage sein.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und Keanu Reeves erfreut sich doch begeisterter Verehrung und wurde lediglich vor etlichen Jahren wegen seiner etwas eingeschränkten Mimik verhohnepipelt.


Deswegen hatte ich beide Schauspieler genannt. Ihnen wurden von den Zuschauern auch der immer selbe Gesichtsausdruck attestiert.


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2020)

Nicolas Cage wurde nirgendwo immer der gleiche Gesichtsausdruck attestiert, sondern sein auf Dauer ermüdendes Overacting.
Wirklich funktioniert hat das nur in _Leaving Las Vegas_.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2020)

Dann muß ich da was durcheinander gebracht haben. Ist das nicht genau das Gegenteil?

Aber klar... hätte ich selber drauf kommen können. Es gibt ja zahlreiche Gifs mit ihm.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Im Netz haben Hohn und Spott für Cage inzwischen Meme-Charakter.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Nicolas Cage wurde nirgendwo immer der gleiche Gesichtsausdruck attestiert, sondern sein auf Dauer ermüdendes Overacting.
> Wirklich funktioniert hat das nur in _Leaving Las Vegas_.


So ist es.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Na ja, er war vor fünf Jahren in den Miesen und bis heute ist nicht geklärt, ob das eigener Umgang mit Geld oder Fahrlässigkeit / Inkompetenz / kriminelle Energie seines Vermögensberaters Schuld daran waren.


Nicht wirklich. Wenn du so ein Fan bist, müsstest du eigentlich wissen, dass Cage wie ein Idiot mit Geld um sich geworfen hat. Ob Schmuck/Klamotten, Autos ja sogar zwei Schlösser hier in Deutschland, einen Dinosaurierschädel, etc.pp.: der hat sein Geld geradezu verbrannt.
Mag sein, dass sein Vermögensverwalter noch ein wenig nachgeholfen hat, aber sicherlich liegt die Hauptschuld bei Cage (ich hab mal in einem Interview gesehen, dass Cage erklärte, sein Vermögensverwalter hätte ihn seiner Meinung nach nicht früh genug gewarnt, dass ihm das Geld ausgehen würde). Der ist auch privat vollkommen abgehoben.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sein aktuelles Privatvermögen ist zwar angesichts seiner Karriere gering, aber wenn geschätzt 24 Millionen Euro "sehr pleite" bedeutet, dann möchte ich bitte genauso pleite wie Nic Cage sein.



Ist ne Schätzung einer Boulevard-Zeitung. Mag vielleicht sogar sein, dass er sich wieder durch die unzähligen Schrottfilme leicht ins Plus gearbeitet hat.
Aber eines ist mal klar: die Zeiten als Blockbuster-Darsteller wurden durch seine knapp 12 Jahre im C/D-Movie-Bereich vollends beendet.


----------



## Mahoy (7. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Wenn du so ein Fan bist, müsstest du eigentlich wissen, dass Cage wie ein Idiot mit Geld um sich geworfen hat.



Ich bin weder ein Fan von Cage noch von irgend einem anderen Darsteller, daher ist mir deren Liebes- und Finanzleben relativ wurscht. Ich praktiziere eine gelassene "As seen in the movies"-Sympathie, bei der zwar auch stark die Rolle mit einfließt, aber auch die sucht sich ein Darsteller ja auch aus und muss sie spielen.

Cage ist für mich - also total subjektiv - der Typ, dem man kein übermäßiges Talent nachsagen kann, aber der als Schauspieler irgendwie die Treppe hoch (und dann wieder herunter) gefallen ist und auch nach einem Absturz in seinem Metier weitermacht, um über die Runden zu kommen. Das hat was Geerdetes, denn Otto Normal muss ja auch jeden Scheißjob machen, wenn er über seine Verhältnisse gelebt hat (und/oder falsch beraten wurde). Das ist mir sympathischer, als wenn Filmschauspieler, die ihre besten Tage hinter sich haben, einfach nur still in irgend einem Reichen-Ressort aus den Augen der Öffentlichkeit verschwinden oder ihre Karriere abgehalftert im Rausch beenden. 

Boulevard-Themen tue ich mir übrigens schon seit über 30 Jahren nicht mehr an, daher waren mir die Details bisher ebenso unbekannt, wie sie mir jetzt rektalpassant sind.  



> Ob Schmuck/Klamotten, Autos ja sogar zwei Schlösser hier in Deutschland, einen Dinosaurierschädel, etc.pp.: der hat sein Geld geradezu verbrannt.



Ist doch gut, wenn er sein Geld (auch) hier in Deutschland ausgegeben hat, oder?  



> Ist ne Schätzung einer Boulevard-Zeitung. Mag vielleicht sogar sein, dass er sich wieder durch die unzähligen Schrottfilme leicht ins Plus gearbeitet hat.



Andere Schätzungen gehen von 18 Millionen, 14 Millionen etc. aus. Der genaue Betrag ist auch gar nicht relevant; mir ging es eher um die Feststellung, dass wir uns hierin Größenordnungen bewegen, in denen "Pleite" sehr schnell sehr relativ wird und das Cage vermutlich nicht am Hungertuch nagt und in einem Karton lebt. Auch der vielerorts zitierte Umzug von der Villa in ein Apartment bildet zwar den Niedergang als Star gut ab, ist aber ansonsten eher mit Vorsicht zu genießen - ich gehe davon aus, dass Cages "bescheidene" Wohnung in L.A. pro Jahr mindestens so viel Kaltmiete kostet wie hierzulande der Bau eines Eigenheims.



> Aber eines ist mal klar: die Zeiten als Blockbuster-Darsteller wurden durch seine knapp 12 Jahre im C/D-Movie-Bereich vollends beendet.



Na ja, das zeigt doch vor allem, dass seine Karriere ihren Zenit schon lange überschritten hatte, bevor er pleite ging.

Übrigens halte ich manche der der Filme, in denen er in den letzten 12 Jahren in gespielt hat, für deutlich besser als der Hochglanz-Schrott, mit dem er reich und berühmt geworden ist. Filme wie "Know1ng", "Bad Lieutenant", "Frozen Ground", "Snowden" oder "Kick-Ass" toppen doch locker dieses "National Treasure"-Gedöns oder "Gone in Sixty Seconds" oder das - meiner Meinung nach - vollkommen überbewertete "Face/Off". Von den zig Semi-Schmonzetten, in denen er als sanfter Schönling agieren durfte, oder dem Bruckheimer/Bay-Action-Gewichse (Evtl. mit Ausnahme von "Con Air", da meine ich Spuren von Selbstironie gefunden zu haben ...) ganz zu schweigen.
Filmisch-erzählerische Qualität war in Produktionen von und mit Cage schon zu seinen Hochzeiten eher ein Glücksfall, wie in "Birdy" oder "Lord of War". Der Unterschied war eher, dass er da noch im Trend lag und als Publikumsliebling galt.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Übrigens halte ich manche der der Filme, in denen er in den letzten 12 Jahren in gespielt hat, für deutlich besser als der Hochglanz-Schrott, mit dem er reich und berühmt geworden ist. Filme wie "Know1ng", "Bad Lieutenant", "Frozen Ground", "Snowden" oder "Kick-Ass" toppen doch locker dieses "National Treasure"-Gedöns oder "Gone in Sixty Seconds" oder das - meiner Meinung nach - vollkommen überbewertete "Face/Off". Von den zig Semi-Schmonzetten, in denen er als sanfter Schönling agieren durfte, oder dem Bruckheimer/Bay-Action-Gewichse (Evtl. mit Ausnahme von "Con Air", da meine ich Spuren von Selbstironie gefunden zu haben ...) ganz zu schweigen.
> Filmisch-erzählerische Qualität war in Produktionen von und mit Cage schon zu seinen Hochzeiten eher ein Glücksfall, wie in "Birdy" oder "Lord of War". Der Unterschied war eher, dass er da noch im Trend lag und als Publikumsliebling galt.


"Face off" und "ConAir" finde ich beide sehr gut.  "Birdy" und "Lord of War" auch.
Erstere sind reine Actionfilme und zu der Zeit war er auch ein gefragter Action Star.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2020)

Blutgericht in Texas 4/10


----------



## soulstyle (7. April 2020)

Eskiya Dünyaya Hükümdar olmaz
lol


----------



## Taskmaster (7. April 2020)

@Mahoy
Junge... du redest zu viel um den heißen Brei herum.
Ich mache es kurz: du lagst mit so ziemlich all deinen Einschätzungen von Seite 1182 falsch.
Du kannst dir Cage auch gerne 10x schönsaufen/-reden. Ändert nichts an den Tatsachen: Früher war er mal "cool" (allein "The Rock" ist einfach nur ein Klassiker der seichten Action-Unterhaltung und bekommt von mir eine *8/10*), heute aber (leider) eine Witzfigur (die er mittlerweile auch hauptsächlich in seinen Rollen verkörpert). Deswegen produziert man mit ihm eigentlich auch fast nur noch Direct-to-Video (kleinere Nebenrollen mal außen vor).
Privat war er wohl schon immer eine. Hat er eigentlich mittlerweile den "Heiligen Gral" gefunden? Hab es nicht gelesen. Interessiert auch niemanden. 
________________________________

Um dann wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen:

*Hardcore Henry* *5,5/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UI1Ovh5JnOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ich nicht so unter Motion Sickness leiden würde, hätte er vielleicht eine höhere Wertung bekommen, aber da hier subjektive Einschätzungen vermittelt werden: ich fand in sprichwörtlich zum 
Inhaltlich sicherlich kein Flop, aber das Tempo aus der Ego-Perspektive war für meinen Organismus einfach zu viel. Wäre mir nicht ständig übel gewesen, hätte er wohl eine *6-7* bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sein aktuelles Privatvermögen ist zwar angesichts seiner Karriere gering, aber wenn geschätzt 24 Millionen Euro "sehr pleite" bedeutet, dann möchte ich bitte genauso pleite wie Nic Cage sein.



guck dir Boris Becker an. Der war/ist auch pleite und trotzdem hat er sein Haus in London, die Wohnung in new York, wo sein Sohn lebt, das Anwesen auf Fisher Island, wo seine Ex Fra lebt.
Keine Ahnung, wie er das finanziert. 



RyzA schrieb:


> "Face off" und "ConAir" finde ich beide sehr gut.  "Birdy" und "Lord of War" auch.
> Erstere sind reine Actionfilme und zu der Zeit war er auch ein gefragter Action Star.



The Rock war auch sehr gut und die Schatzsucher Filme mit der Unabhängigkeitserklärung und der zweite Teil mit Ed Harris.


----------



## Two-Face (7. April 2020)

_The Rock_ fand' ich irgendwie furchtbar, sorry.
Der Film war so schnell inszeniert, dass einem die ganzen Klischees nichtmal auffallen konnten - Michael Bay eben.

_Lord of War_ und _Face/Off_ waren aber in der Tat sehr gute Filme, ersterer leider aber nicht sehr erfolgreich. Am besten ist Cage mMn. wenn er sich selbst bzw. seine Rolle nicht allzu ernst nehmen muss. Ich fand' ihn z.B. in _Nur noch 60 Sekunden_ ziemlich gut, auch wenn der Film eher durchschnittlich war.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2020)

Drive Angry fand ich noch ganz gut.


----------



## TJW65 (7. April 2020)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ready Player One 7/10
> 
> Habe das Buch nicht gelesen, man hätte aber gefühlt mehr mit dem Film machen können. Trotz dessen ist er eine Liebeserklärung an Videospiele und Popkultur und das CGI ist gut gemacht.



Wie meistens:
Ich fand den Film ganz nett, das Buch würde ich aber mehr empfehlen.

MFG


----------



## Mahoy (7. April 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> @Mahoy
> Junge... du redest zu viel um den heißen Brei herum.
> Ich mache es kurz: du lagst mit so ziemlich all deinen Einschätzungen von Seite 1182 falsch.



Junge, du bist bei einem nebensächlichen Thema mit ganz schön viel missionarischem Eifer bei der Sache.
Ich habe dir gesagt, wie mein *subjektiver* Eindruck in einer Sache ist, in der es keine objektiven Sicht gibt. Leb' damit oder nimm' dir 'nen Strick und erschieß' dich da, wo das Wasser am tiefsten ist ... Aber halt, ich will nicht an deinem Unglück Schuld sein. Wenn's dich ruhiger schlafen lässt: Nicolas Cage ist total doof, in Ordnung?  

Er ist mir aber auch als Verschwender, Spinner und trotz Overacting *als Darsteller* immer noch sympathischer als Kristen Stewart - um mehr ging es hier nämlich initial nicht.
Es ist mir gleichgültig, wie er als Mensch ist, denn ich will ihn nicht heiraten. Mir sind seine Finanzen egal, denn ich mache keine Geschäfte mit ihm. Mir ist auch egal ob er ein Idiot und Spinner ist, denn ich muss mich nicht mit ihm unterhalten - und selbst wenn ich das müsste, käme ich sicherlich klar, denn mit dir habe ich ja auch hier etliche Beiträge über einem Thema zugebracht, welches eigentlich nicht so viele Worte erfordert hätte.  

@topic

Superman: Red Son *7/10*
Nach einigen eher nicht so guten Animationsfilmen aus dem Hause DC in letzter Zeit endlich mal wieder etwas Interessantes. An die Qualität etlicher früherer Produktionen kann es allerdings nicht anschließen.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Junge, du bist bei einem nebensächlichen Thema mit ganz schön viel missionarischem Eifer bei der Sache.
> Ich habe dir gesagt, wie mein *subjektiver* Eindruck in einer Sache ist, in der es keine objektiven Sicht gibt. Leb' damit *oder nimm' dir 'nen Strick und erschieß' dich da, wo das Wasser am tiefsten ist ... Aber halt, ich will nicht an deinem Unglück Schuld sein. Wenn's dich ruhiger schlafen lässt: Nicolas Cage ist total doof, in Ordnung?*
> 
> Er ist mir aber auch als Verschwender, Spinner und trotz Overacting *als Darsteller* immer noch sympathischer als Kristen Stewart - um mehr ging es hier nämlich initial nicht.
> Es ist mir gleichgültig, wie er als Mensch ist, denn ich will ihn nicht heiraten. Mir sind seine Finanzen egal, denn ich mache keine Geschäfte mit ihm. *Mir ist auch egal ob er ein Idiot und Spinner ist, denn ich muss mich nicht mit ihm unterhalten - und selbst wenn ich das müsste, käme ich sicherlich klar, denn mit dir habe ich ja auch hier etliche Beiträge über einem Thema zugebracht*, welches eigentlich nicht so viele Worte erfordert hätte.



/facepalm
Das sind mir die Liebsten: erst nur Murks erzählen, schon auf die Berichtigungen passiv aggressiv reagieren und als auch das letzte Fell davon schwamm, ellenlang erklären, warum ja eigentlich alles vollkommen egal ist (Protip: wenn einem etwas tatsächlich egal ist, dann verliert man darüber kein weiteres Wort; hier geht es wohl eher um dein winziges Ego und der von dir hier angestrebte Pimmelvergleich inkl. niedrigster Beleidigungsversuche ist mehr als peinlich).

Einer der menschlich und inaltlich hässlichsten und entlarvendsten Postings 2020. 
___________________________


*Die Cowboys *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gqmy20jx5MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einer der absoluten John Wayne Klassiker. *9/10*

_"Big mouth doesn't make a big man."_

Balsam für die - durch SchleFaZ geschundene - Seele.


----------



## Cleriker (8. April 2020)

Gestern mit den Kindern geschaut: Die Eiskönigin 2 
Ich sag mal 7/10 
Hatte ich früher mal erwähnt dass ich Musicals nicht mag?

PS: Nicolas Cage war früher Oberklasse und ist jetzt noch immer gut. Mal mehr, mal weniger, aber noch immer überdurchschnittlich im Vergleich mit heute populären Schauspielern.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2020)

Black and Blue 3/10


----------



## robbe (8. April 2020)

Nen Film hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen. Dafür zwinge ich mich grad zu Haus des Geldes Staffel 4, bin aber kurz davor es abzubrechen. Staffel 1 und 2 (also der erste Überfall) waren wirklich richtig gut. Seit Staffel 3 wird das was die Serien ausgemacht hat, nämlich ein genial durchdachter Überfall, immer mehr in den Hintergrund gerückt. Mittlerweile geht es quasi nur noch um Mord und Totschlag und sinnlose Streitereien unter den Protagonisten. Wenn dann noch, weiß der Himmel warum, solche unsäglichen Figuren wie Arturo Román, den wahrscheinlich 99% der Zuschauer schon in Staffel 1 hätten sterben lassen, einfach nicht aus der Serie verschwinden wollen, nimmt einem das echt die Motivation sich den Quark noch reinzuziehen.


----------



## Mahoy (8. April 2020)

Bad Boys For Live *6/10*
7/10, wer dabei Nostalgie empinden kann und sich nicht an bemüht auf jünger geschminkten Hauptdarstellern stört, und eher 5/10, für den das Thema genauso durch ist wie für mich. 



*@Taskmaster und jeden, den das kleine Drama überhaupt noch interessiert:*


Spoiler






Taskmaster schrieb:


> Einer der menschlich und inaltlich hässlichsten und entlarvendsten Postings 2020.



Versuchst du dich gerade selber als Schmierendarsteller?  
Du bist doch derjenige, der eine harmlose (und von Anfang an explizit als subjektiv gekennzeichnete) Meinungsäußerung erst zu einem Politikum hochstilisiert hat, zuerst mir gegenüber persönlich wurde und nun die Drama-Queen mimt, wenn er darauf hin seine eigene Medizin zu kosten bekommt und damit auch gleich noch menschliche Abgründe unterstellt. Und das alles nur, weil ich mich einfach nicht überzeugen lassen will, einen - übrigens immer noch absolut nebensächlichen Sachverhalt - aus seiner Perspektive und mit derselben deplazierten Ernsthaftigkeit zu betrachten.  

Aber wenn es dich wieder aufgebaut hat, bereits zu Beginn des 2. Quartals dieses noch jungen Jahres bereits eines der "menschlich und inhaltlich hässlichsten und entlarvendesten" Postings gefunden zu haben, soll es mir recht sein. Dann weiß ich zumindest, wo deine Prioritäten liegen, zumal du in einigen der hiesigen Threads zu politischen Themen, in welchen du aktiv bist, einige überaus hässliche und massiv entlarvende Beiträge nicht mit der gleichen Analyse beehrt hast.
Um in diesen zweifelhaften Genuss zu kommen, muss man schon anderer Meinung über abgehalfterte Schauspieler als Taskmaster himself sein und ihn (in zugegebenermaßen schnoddrigem Ton, denn den ausgesucht höflichen und sanften Hinweis direkt davor hat er dedauerlicherweise nicht als solchen erkannt bzw. ignoriert) zu verstehen geben, dass man das Thema für abschließend erörtert hält, obwohl er es gerne noch etwas länger totreiten würde. 

Wenn du deinen Weltschmerz überwunden hast, kannst du gerne noch einmal kurz erläutern, was du mit deinen ausufernden Erklärungen überhaupt bei mir erreichen wolltest und warum ich "falsch" liege, wenn mir Cage trotz seiner Verfehlungen als Darsteller weiterhin sympathisch ist.
Falls dich diese Person - ich nenne sie vorsichtshalber ab jetzt "Nikolaus Käfig" - grundsätzlich zu sehr aufregt, können wir das alternativ an anderen ehemaligen Topverdienern Hollywoods durchexerzieren, die heutzutage eher im Direct-to-Disc-Segment vertreten sind, nachdem sie menschlich, finanziell und/oder künstlerisch abgerutscht sind.

Selbstverständlich auch gerne in einem separaten Thread oder per PN.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2020)

Also, um das Drama abzuschließen. 
Ich fand George Best super -- 2005 leider verstorben -- als man ihn fragte, wofür er sein Geld ausgibt. 



			
				George Best schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe viel von meinem Geld für Alkohol, Frauen und schnelle Autos ausgegeben... Den Rest habe ich einfach verpraßt.


----------



## BlackNeo (8. April 2020)

Die Mädels vom Immenhof, Hochzeit auf Immenhof und Ferien auf Immenhof. Nach Jahren mal wieder die DVD Box gekauft und die Filme sind immer noch super.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2020)

Missing in Action 2 – Die Rückkehr


----------



## Taskmaster (9. April 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> *@Taskmaster und jeden, den das kleine Drama überhaupt noch interessiert:*



Spoiler, aber natürlich in *. So ein Kindertheater. Dieses "Look at me!" ist so zum fremdschämen...
Aber gut, ne?! Spiel ich mal mit. Auf zur (hoffentlich) letzten Runde Niveaulimbo:



Spoiler






Mahoy schrieb:



			Versuchst du dich gerade selber als Schmierendarsteller?  
Du bist doch derjenige, der eine harmlose (und von Anfang an explizit als subjektiv gekennzeichnete) Meinungsäußerung erst zu einem Politikum hochstilisiert hat, zuerst mir gegenüber persönlich wurde und nun die Drama-Queen mimt, wenn er darauf hin seine eigene Medizin zu kosten bekommt und damit auch gleich noch menschliche Abgründe unterstellt. Und das alles nur, weil ich mich einfach nicht überzeugen lassen will, einen - übrigens immer noch absolut nebensächlichen Sachverhalt - aus seiner Perspektive und mit derselben deplazierten Ernsthaftigkeit zu betrachten. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Welche Medizin? Du bewegst dich auf einem derart niedrigem Level... Du glaubst doch nicht tatsächlich, dass deine Art der Diskussionsführung meiner auch nur im Entferntesten ähnelt? Ich arbeite grundsätzlich mit Nachweisen, lese mich immer in Themen ein, bevor ich Beiträge ins Klavier drücke, bin zwar auch gerne mal gereizt, aber vergreife mich nie so gravierend im Ton.
Das "Drama" wurde von dir aufgezogen.

Der Herr kam in diesen Thread und verkündete:


Mahoy schrieb:



			Ich mag - total gegen den Trend - Nicolas Cage. Der traut sich einfach an alles ran, obwohl er sicherlich nicht nötig hätte, und scheint sich nichts daraus zu machen, wenn's Mist wird. Mir reicht es, wenn alle zehn Gurken mal ein Goldstück kommt.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....




Mahoy schrieb:



			Im Netz haben Hohn und Spott für Cage inzwischen Meme-Charakter.
Na ja, er war vor fünf Jahren in den Miesen und bis heute ist nicht geklärt, ob das eigener Umgang mit Geld oder Fahrlässigkeit / Inkompetenz / kriminelle Energie seines Vermögensberaters Schuld daran waren.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Du dachtest wohl, dass es total "hip" rüber kommt, "gegen den Trend" zu sein (es gab und gibt keinen Trend, Cage nicht zu mögen). Dass an deinen Aussagen so ziemlich alles falsch war, Cage sich an gar nichts "herantraut", dieser jeden angebotenen Kackfilm aufgrund seiner privaten Situation abdrehen muss, dass dieser sein Vermögen selbst verjubelt hat, ..., darüber wurdest du (nicht nur durch mich) ausführlich und umfassend (inkl. Quellen) informiert.

Nun gibt es unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten, als fauler Mensch mit Korrekturen umzugehen. Genannt seien hier die zwei offensichtlichsten:
a) "Das wusste ich ja gar nicht. Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung!" (Das war in etwa die Reaktion von RyzA, passt auch ins Bild: netter, umgänglicher User [hier und da selten mal ein wenig unbedarft, aber das kann man ihm kaum übel nehmen, denn wenn er etwas nicht weiß, bekommt man für die Mühe einer Erklärung so gut wie immer positives Feedback] Diskussionen machen mit solchen Leuten Spaß, denn sie sind fruchtbar.)
b) Komplett die Faktenlage ignorieren und seinen Kurs weiter fahren (Hauptsache Opposition), egal wohin das führt (endet eigentlich absolut immer im Streit - dies war deine Wahl).

Wo es Fakten gibt, gibt es keine Meinungen mehr. Sie wurden dir präsentiert (wie das eben so meine Art ist) und für jeden nachlesbar hinterlegt.
Es wurde schnell klar, dass du dich (wie so oft) eigentlich noch nie mit dem Thema (hier Cage) in irgendeiner Weise auseinandergesetzt hattest.
Genauso gut hättest du in einem der vielen Öko-Threads hier im Forum aufschlagen und salbabern können:

"Ich mag - total gegen den Trend - VW. Die trauen sich einfach an alles ran, obwohl sie es sicherlich nicht nötig hätten, und scheinen sich nichts daraus zu machen, wenn's Mist wird. Mir reicht es, wenn alle zehn Gurken mal ein Goldstück kommt."

Die dortigen Reaktionen wären wohl weit weniger wohlmeinend als meine ausgefallen.

Nichtsdestotrotz war ich geduldig und habe dir erklärt (zumindest versucht - gefruchtet hat es offensichtlich nicht), warum deine Aussagen falsch sind. Aller guten Dinge sind ja bekanntlich drei. Beim dritten Versuch habe ich das Geschwafel dann einfach komprimiert abgehakt und gehofft, dass es ausreicht, dein uneinsichtiges Geschwalle endlich zu beenden. Dem war natürlich nicht so.



Mahoy schrieb:



			Aber wenn es dich wieder aufgebaut hat, bereits zu Beginn des 2. Quartals dieses noch jungen Jahres bereits eines der "menschlich und inhaltlich hässlichsten und entlarvendesten" Postings gefunden zu haben, soll es mir recht sein.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass ich nicht erwarte, im Jahr 2020 hier auf PCGH noch mal ähnlichem Dreck zu begegnen. Ich habe hier schon so einige Wortgefechte ausgetragen und noch keiner meiner Diskussionspartner (von mir ganz zu schweigen) war so dermaßen ekelhaft unterwegs, dass er/sie im Verlauf irgendwem (in diesem Fall: mir) nahelegte, einen Selbstmord durch Erschießen auf hoher See zu vollziehen. Und ich habe hier (wie gesagt) so einige Wortgefechte erlebt, in denen es auch wirklich um etwas ging (bspw. Linke, die ganz zwanglos und für alle sichtbar zugaben, ihre Kinder bei Bedarf zu schlagen [da ist mir wirklich der Kragen geplatzt], ja sogar Vergleiche zwischen Juden und Nazis kamen hier schon auf), aber ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen (bei aller Wut nicht), den Tod meines Gegenübers zu thematisieren. Du hielst das für notwendig. In einer Diskussion über einen abgehalfterten Schauspieler.

Wirklich: das wird so 2020 niemand hier mehr unterbieten (bzw. an Schamlosigkeit überbieten).



Mahoy schrieb:



			Dann weiß ich zumindest, wo deine Prioritäten liegen, zumal du in einigen der hiesigen Threads zu politischen Themen, in welchen du aktiv bist, einige überaus hässliche und massiv entlarvende Beiträge nicht mit der gleichen Analyse beehrt hast.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Die hätte ich dann gerne mal verlinkt. Denn "hässliche Beiträge" verfasse ich garantiert nicht. Ich besitze eine große Allergie bzgl. Halbwahrheiten. Mir geht es ganz und gar auf den Zeiger, wenn Begrifflichkeiten (entgegen klarer Definitionen) falsch verwendet oder einfach mit neuem Sinn bedacht werden. Für mich ist das ein absolutes No-Go. Mir wurde das während des Abiturs, danach in der Uni ausreichend eingebläut, später in der univ. Lehre habe ich so etwas auch niemals durchgehen lassen. Sprache muss präzise sein. Dass das so einige hier ärgert, kann ich gut verstehen. Nichts führt den Kontrahenten schlimmer vor, als der Nachweis von massiven Bildungslücken.
Wer also bspw. Begriffe wie "links/rechts, Demokratie" oder ähnlich nicht definitionsgemäß verwenden kann (Herren über die Semantik sind eben nicht die "TAZ" oder die "ZEIT"), Situationen nur aus seiner eigenen politischen Färbung betrachtet, ohne wirkliches Interesse an einer tatsächlich praktikablen Lösung zu besitzen, ... wird über kurz oder lang seinen Standpunkt und dessen Sinnhaftigkeit verteidigen müssen.
Manchmal (so merke ich es immer wieder) setzt dann der Denkprozess tatsächlich zum ersten Mal ein (auch wenn das nur wenige offen zugeben und auch selten öffentlich mit einem "like" bedenken). Aber ich lese immer wieder ganz wunderbare Wandlungen in späteren Argumentationsketten der ehemaligen Kontrahenten.
Das mag für festgefahrene Personen, die sich lieber in ihrer Wohlfühloase aufhalten und glauben, die richtigen Bedeutungen der inflationär gebrauchten Termini technici "erspüren" zu  können, nervenaufreibend sein. Letztendlich ist das aber nur schlicht und ergreifen (extrem peinlich) falsch.



Mahoy schrieb:



			Um in diesen zweifelhaften Genuss zu kommen, muss man schon anderer Meinung über abgehalfterte Schauspieler als Taskmaster himself sein und ihn (in zugegebenermaßen schnoddrigem Ton, denn den ausgesucht höflichen und sanften Hinweis direkt davor hat er dedauerlicherweise nicht als solchen erkannt bzw. ignoriert) zu verstehen geben, dass man das Thema für abschließend erörtert hält, obwohl er es gerne noch etwas länger totreiten würde.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Wie gesagt: es gibt keine Meinungen zu Tatsachen. Cage ist dort, wo er ist, weil er ist, wie er ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mann hat schon Interviews abgebrochen, weil die Kamera sein schütteres Haar sMn. zu sehr eingefangen hatte. Unter den Direct-to-video-Veröffentlichungen sind keine Perlen anzutreffen. Es ist filmischer Müll (der imdb-Schnitt ist unterirdisch, auf Rotten Tomatoes genauso, geht also nicht nur mir so), den er nur dreht, weil er es muss. Ähnlich wie bspw. Cuba Gooding Jr., der ein so viel besserer Schauspieler als Cage war, aber sein Dasein (Mangels gut dotierter Rollen) nun auch im Trash-Milieu fristet.
Dass meine dritter Erklärungs-Post die Daumenschrauben anzog, war durchaus so gedacht (und normalerweise auch von jedem anderen zu erwarten). Wenn jemand nach zwei Erläuterungen von mir und zwei weiteren von Two-Face noch immer nicht versteht, dass da kein Raum für seine falschen Behauptungen existiert, kann er/sie bei der dritten Erwiderung keinen völlig entspannten Ton erwarten.
Darauf dann aber auch noch sinngemäß mit "Magst net Selbstmord begehen?!" und verklausuliert "Idiot und Spinner" zu reagieren, ist einfach nur dummdreist.
Es wäre eher der Zeitpunkt gewesen, sich einzugestehen, dass man eigentlich gar nichts über den Schauspieler wusste und die in den Raum gestellten Behauptungen haltlos - reine Hirngespinste - waren.
Ob du ihn dann trotzdem noch magst oder nicht, war nie das Thema.
Denn wie ich schon auf deinen ersten Post schrieb:


Taskmaster schrieb:



			Hm? Nicolas Cage wird doch überall gemocht?!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Es gibt aber eben einen Unterschied zwischen "gemocht werden und trotzdem ein Witzbold/D-Movie-"Star"" und "ein guter Schauspieler" sein, der "sich einfach alles zutraut".
Das willst das nicht verstehen, du sucht die Provokation und den Streit.
Lagerkoller?



Mahoy schrieb:



			Wenn du deinen Weltschmerz überwunden hast,
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Aus dieser infantilen Rolle ist für dich auch so gar kein Entkommen möglich, hm?



Mahoy schrieb:



			kannst du gerne noch einmal kurz erläutern, was du mit deinen ausufernden Erklärungen überhaupt bei mir erreichen wolltest und warum ich "falsch" liege, wenn mir Cage trotz seiner Verfehlungen als Darsteller weiterhin sympathisch ist.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Getan, x-fach. Du willst es nur nicht begreifen. Du kannst meinetwegen auch Lenin anhimmeln. Wichtig ist nur, dass du begreifst, dass diese Liebe objektiv keiner Überprüfung standhält. Wie viele gute Seiten du ihm auch immer subjektiv zusprechen möchtest, er war ein ziemliches A-Loch und gehört auf keinen Sockel.
Respektive kann dir Cage gerne aus irgendeinem Grund am Herzen liegen. Deswegen muss/darf man aber nicht die Realität aus den Augen verlieren. Er ist ein ziemlich durchgedrehter, minderbegabter und verpeilter Clown, der seine Momente und guten Filme vor ziemlich langer Zeit  durchaus hatte (wahrscheinlich auch nur, weil er der Neffe von Francis Ford Coppola ist). Das war es dann aber auch schon.



Mahoy schrieb:



			Falls dich diese Person - ich nenne sie vorsichtshalber ab jetzt "Nikolaus Käfig" - grundsätzlich zu sehr aufregt, können wir das alternativ an anderen ehemaligen Topverdienern Hollywoods durchexerzieren, die heutzutage eher im Direct-to-Disc-Segment vertreten sind, nachdem sie menschlich, finanziell und/oder künstlerisch abgerutscht sind.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Nein, es liegt schon an dir und deinem fäkalierenden, mit Halbwissen (im Glücksfall) oder komplettem Unwissen (Normalität) durchtränkten Diskussionsstil. Normalerweise sehe ich das auch gar nicht so extrem eng, aber Todeswünsche und direkte (nur wenig kaschierte) Beleidigungen ohne jede Not...

Das war bestimmt Teil deiner humanistischen Erziehung, gell? 
Ein weiterer Vorzeigemenschenfreund auf der Liste der Bigotten.


Wenn du tatsächlich noch Bedarf an einer weiteren (durch dein Auftreten und deine Faulheit bzgl. Recherche ausgelösten) Auseinandersetzung hast:


Mahoy schrieb:



			Selbstverständlich auch gerne in einem separaten Thread oder per PN.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Erwarte aber keine langen Antworten. Ich weiß ja jetzt wes Geistes Kind du bist.

______________________________________

Beim Sterben ist jeder der Erste 6,5/10





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=0r4jiFYbnek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für eine halbe Generation ja quasi der Horror pur und damals auch unbequeme Charakterstudie.
Eigentlich recht gut gealtert und heute durchaus noch als Persiflage auf die Differenzen zwischen Stadt- und Landbewohnern (und die sie trennenden Ängste und Befürchtungen) zu verstehen. Nur leider ein paar gähnende Längen.*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2020)

Wir kaufen einen Zoo


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2020)

Wer disney Plus hat -- kann ich nur empfehlen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=58xTMQrSLj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Camari (10. April 2020)

Contracted - Phase 2  (4/10)

Fand den zweiten teil deutlich schlechter als den 1 Teil.


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2020)

Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde (1959) 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2020)

The Expendables 1 & 2


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2020)

Polar *5/10*

Ich frage mich, was die Produzenten gegen Mikkelsen in der Hand hatten, dass er diese Rolle übernommen hat ... Das wäre eher etwas für Nikolaus Käfig gewesen.


----------



## T'PAU (11. April 2020)

Yesterday (2019)  *7,5/10*

SciFi-Romantik-Komödie.
Eigentlich 'ne völlig abgedrehte Idee: Indisch-stämmiger, erfolgloser Strassen-Musikant in England hat nachts einen Unfall mit dem Rad... während eines globalen 12-sekündigen Strom-Ausfalls!! Wtf. 
Als er im Krankenhaus aufwacht, findet er nach und nach heraus, dass etwas nicht stimmt: Die "Beatles" haben (als Gruppe) nie existiert und auch ein paar andere _unwichtige _Dinge der heutigen Wohlstandsgesellschaft nicht!
Das könnte DIE Chance für ihn sein, mit _seinen_ Beatles-Songs gross durchzustarten...
Kann man echt gut anschauen, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

In einer Nebenrolle: Ed Sheeran als, ähm... Ed Sheeran!


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. April 2020)

Joker

Phoenix spielt fabelhaft, der Soundtrack ist atmosphärisch und sehr passend.
Die heutige, extrem egozentrisch veranlagte und ohne ehrliche Empathie ausgestattete Gesellschaft als glaubwürdige Grundlage für 
die Entstehungsgeschichte eines Psychopathen, der am Ende lediglich ein Produkt und Abbild genau dieser Gesellschaft ist.

Hat der Film unterhalten? Nein. Ist er gut? Ja.


----------



## mardsis (12. April 2020)

Bernadette 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2020)

The Expendables 3


----------



## clown44 (12. April 2020)

Angel Has Fallen 7,5/10


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2020)

Legion: 6.5/10

Kann man sich angucken. Ist aber nichts besonderes.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2020)

Spenser Confidential 4/10


----------



## RyzA (14. April 2020)

Die glorreichen Sieben (2016):  7/10


----------



## Slezer (14. April 2020)

Mortal kombat 2020

7/10

Mir hatber gefallen  bin aber auch ein MK fanboy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2020)

Auf der Jagd nach dem Juwel vom Nil


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2020)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Spenser Confidential 4/10



So schlecht fand ich den jetzt nicht.
Auch wenn Robert Urich natürlich unerreicht ist.


----------



## T'PAU (14. April 2020)

Once Upon a Time in... Hollywood  *5/10*

Naja, plätschert irgendwie alles 2,5 Std. so vor sich hin, bis zum Tarantino-Style Finale! 
Da hat Tarantino schon deutlich besseres abgeliefert!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2020)

Barett &#8211; Das Gesetz der Rache 5/10


----------



## S754 (18. April 2020)

The Banker
auf Apple TV

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, hab den Film im englischen Originalton angeschaut. 
8/10


----------



## kero81 (18. April 2020)

Terminator Dark Fate 3/10

Ka ob der besser ist wenn man die alten Filme nicht kennt, aber ich fand den echt richtig Schei**e!


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2020)

kero81 schrieb:


> Terminator Dark Fate 3/10
> 
> Ka ob der besser ist wenn man die alten Filme nicht kennt, aber ich fand den echt richtig Schei**e!



Und der war besser als der Teil davor.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2020)

Familiengrab 5/10


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2020)

Vice (2015): 5/10

Von der Idee ganz gut. Wenn auch nicht neu. Aber sonst ziemlich lieblos. Und ein Bruce Willis in einer schlechten Rolle.

Dreamcatcher: 6/10

Eine der schlechteren Stephen King Verfilmungen.


----------



## PCGHGS (19. April 2020)

Léon - Der Profi (Director's Cut) 9/10


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2020)

Ödipussi: 8/10

Ein guter Film wenn man den Humor von Loriot mag.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2020)

Zur Sache, Schätzchen 3/10


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2020)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Zur Sache, Schätzchen 3/10


Ist das ein 70´er Jahre Softporno?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist das ein 70´er Jahre Softporno?



Nö eine Komödie


----------



## 4thVariety (23. April 2020)

The Platform (Der Schacht)

ist auf Netflix, absolutes Pflichtprogramm.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. April 2020)

*The Informer 5,5/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIYrMUPdoWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er fing eigentlich ziemlich spannend an und hielt das Niveau 3/4 des Films auch aufrecht, sodass ich eigentlich von einer 7/10 ausgegangen wäre. 
Aber das Ende...
Als hätte man während des Drehs ganz vergessen, dass der Film auch irgendwie irgendwann ein Ende finden sollte. Scheinbar hat man daraufhin einen Praktikanten gebeten, sich einen Schluss auszudenken und das Ergebnis in die letzten 4 Minuten des Films zu quetschen.

Schade.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2020)

Der Greifer 5/10


----------



## Himuro (25. April 2020)

Braveheart 10/10 absoluter Klassiker!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2020)

Die Supernasen


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. April 2020)

Star Trek (1979) im digital aufgehübschten Director's Cut.

Der Film ist schon wirklich Star Trek. Also im besten Sinne. Aber man merkt doch sehr, wie begeistert sie damals davon waren, jetzt endlich Budget für Special Effects zu haben. Anders kann ich mir die minutenlangen, eigentlich stinkangweiligen Einstellungen nicht erklären. Und meine bessere Hälfte ist bei jeder Warpsequenz halb zusammengebrochen vor Fremdscham


----------



## Two-Face (26. April 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Star Trek (1979) im digital aufgehübschten Director's Cut.
> 
> Der Film ist schon wirklich Star Trek. Also im besten Sinne. Aber man merkt doch sehr, wie begeistert sie damals davon waren, jetzt endlich Budget für Special Effects zu haben. Anders kann ich mir die minutenlangen, eigentlich stinkangweiligen Einstellungen nicht erklären. Und meine bessere Hälfte ist bei jeder Warpsequenz halb zusammengebrochen vor Fremdscham


Der zwanzigminütige Flug durch den Nebel war schon geil.

Der Film war ein Special-Effects-Porno, von denen die meisten aber heutzutage auch aus dem Windows Media-Player oder dem Apple II stammen könnten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2020)

Tyler Rake: Extraction  5/10


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2020)

Jupiter Ascending: 6.5/10

Ist ein bißchen wirr der Film. Ansonsten solide Action und Effekte.


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

Komplette Staffel durchgesehen und warte ungeduldig auf die Fortsetzung....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fY8YcHhxz7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EmzvbQynhTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2020)

Rosemaries Baby


----------



## RyzA (28. April 2020)

Matrix Revolutions: 8/10.

Eine guter Abschluss der Trilogie. Wenn auch mit Schwächen.


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2020)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Tyler Rake: Extraction  5/10



Bei mir 7,5/10


----------



## T'PAU (29. April 2020)

Trautmann  *7/10*

Durchaus sehenswert, nach wahren Begebenheiten!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2020)

Death Proof &#8211; Todsicher


----------



## Taskmaster (30. April 2020)

*Tyler Rake: Extraction 8/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBLSKAp6ngY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vor 20 Jahren wäre der Film vermutlich mit Stallone in der Hauptrolle als "RAMBO: Bangladesch bekommt aufs Fressbrett" erschienen. 
Derbe Action, die sich endlich mal wieder eine FSK18-Einstufung redlich verdient hat.
Chris Hemsworth spielt die Nummer routiniert runter, die Leistung der restlichen Darsteller (inkl. David Harbour) sind nach 5 Minuten wieder vergessen. Das spielt aber keine Rolle, der Film funktioniert einfach.

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2020)

Austin Powers - Das Schärfste, was Ihre Majestät zu bieten hat


----------



## Sieben8 (3. Mai 2020)

Paranormal Activity. Ich liebe Horrorfilme mit realistischerer "Alltags"-Kameraführung. Wirkt viel immersiver!


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2020)

Skyscraper: 7/10

Kommt zwar nicht an "Die Hard" heran, ist aber trotzdem ganz unterhaltsam.


----------



## Slezer (3. Mai 2020)

Dei mudder sei Gesicht

2/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2020)

Belleville Cop 3/10


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2020)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2020)

Annabelle 3


----------



## kero81 (5. Mai 2020)

Tyler Rake: Extraction 9/10
Hui, ein paar Mal bei Netflix gesehen aber nie angeschaut weil ich noch nie was davon gehört hatte. Durch nen Arbeitskollegen dann doch endlich geguckt und ich bin positiv überrascht. Thor kann auch mit Sturmgewehren!  Solider Action Film!


----------



## Andregee (6. Mai 2020)

Thors Bruder 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2020)

Die Nackte Kanone Teil 2


----------



## T'PAU (8. Mai 2020)

Star Wars - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers  *7,5/10*

Ein, sagen wir mal, _brauchbarer_ Abschluss der Saga! Natürlich alles irgendwie vorhersehbar, wie immer.
Nettes Wiedersehen mit alten Weggefährten und Orten... und nun bitte Disney, belasst es dabei!!
Das Thema Star Wars ist jetzt sowas von ausgelutscht!

Aber afaik sind schon neue Filme in der Planung. Was soll da noch kommen bitteschön?? 

Der (deutsche) Ton der Blu-ray ist, wie schon bei den anderen beiden Disney-Episoden, ziemlich mau. Musste meine Anlage noch nie soweit aufreissen, um auch nur eine Spur von Dynamik zu erfahren.
Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt, sich die Gesamt-Saga auf BD zu holen: Finger weg!
Da wurde auch bei den alten Episoden I-VI der deutsche Ton verhunzt! Disney halt...


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Mai 2020)

Für eine Handvoll Dollar  und  Für ein paar Dollar mehr
10/10  immer wieder ein Genuss 

ihr könnt bis 31.5.2020 auf 3sat mediathek gucken 
Fuer eine Handvoll Dollar - 3sat-Mediathek
Fuer ein paar Dollar mehr - 3sat-Mediathek


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Für eine Handvoll Dollar  und  Für ein paar Dollar mehr
> 10/10  immer wieder ein Genuss
> 
> ihr könnt bis 31.5.2020 auf 3sat mediathek gucken
> ...



Jup die standen gestern bei mir auch auf dem Speiseplan


----------



## MOD6699 (25. Mai 2020)

St. Vincent - 7/10 Komödie mit Bill Murray und dem Kind von Melitha McCartney. Typischer Netflixfilm, kann man mal gucken.

Avenger Endgame - 8/10 Letztlich guter Abschluss dem man aber leider hier und da anmerkt das manche Szenen nur Füllwerk sind... für ein absolutes Meisterwerk wie Dark Knight darf das aber nicht sein.


----------



## Fast-Walker (27. Mai 2020)

Der Fall Wilhelm Reich
10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2020)

ES Kapitel 2


----------



## Fast-Walker (28. Mai 2020)

Die grüne Gefahr


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2020)

Beverly Hills Cop &#8211; Ich lös&#8217; den Fall auf jeden Fall


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (31. Mai 2020)

underwater - es ist erwacht mit vincent casell und kristen stewart hat gut über anlage geknallt. die bässe kamen auch sehr gut rüber


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. Mai 2020)

Gemini Man mit Will Smith 8/10

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2020)

Van Helsing mit Hugh Jackman


----------



## Mr_old_school (2. Juni 2020)

"Verschwiegen" - 8 Episoden Serie
= Folge eins gerade gesehen - endlich mal wieder etwas, was mir gefällt.

Wenn jemand andere klasse Anwalt/Richter/Thriller Serien kennt, bitte hier posten...
( nicht "Suits" nennen, hatte das mal geguckt, aber nach vielen Folgen fand ich es irgendwann nur immer das gleiche...)

Danke !


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2020)

Matrix 1


----------



## Slezer (4. Juni 2020)

A Serbian Film

Naja, weiß eigentlich gar nicht was ich dazu sagen soll. Bin irgendwie noch geschockt lol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2020)

The Crazies &#8211; Fürchte deinen Nächsten 4/10


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2020)

Der Mann der niemals lebte: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2020)

Der Mann, der niemals lebte 4/10


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2020)

Im Kino: Die Känguru-Chroniken 7,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2020)

Auch ein Sheriff braucht mal Hilfe


----------



## Pisaopfer (14. Juni 2020)

Terra Formars -  Takashi Miike (Regisseur)  8/10 (Ich liebe diesen Japan-Trash)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juni 2020)

Der schwarze Diamant


----------



## Anno2020 (14. Juni 2020)

12 Monkeys


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2020)

Peter Pan (Disney  )


----------



## Slezer (15. Juni 2020)

Interstellar 

7/10


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Juni 2020)

Day of the Dead: Bloodline 6/10


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juni 2020)

Jumanji: The next Level  7,5/10.

Sie hatten tatsächlich frische Ideen, und die neuen "alten Knacker" bringen frischen Wind rein.^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2020)

Weird Al Yankovic - The Compleat Al


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juni 2020)

Paar Folgen Miami Vice Staffel 1 ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2020)

Stirb langsam 2


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Juni 2020)

My name is somebody

Mag Terence Hill ja sehr, aber der Film ist viel zu katholisch. Hebt sich in der heutigen Zeit zwar von der Masse ab, setzt aber nicht die Akzente, die er setzen könnte. 
Schade, sehr schade.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2020)

Eraser mit Onkel Arnold


----------



## orca113 (25. Juni 2020)

Tränen der Sonne 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2020)

The Punisher mit Dolph Lundgren


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2020)

Gemini Man 5,5

Ehh, was war denn das?! Ich denke das hätte können besser sein, teilweise sahen die Action Szenen echt schlecht aus.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Juni 2020)

Parker *7/10*

Ein ziemlich geradliniger Heist-/Revenge-Film, der auffällig auf Statham in der Hauptrolle zugeschnitten ist, aber ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2020)

Bin jetzt bei Miami Vice Staffel 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2020)

Ip Man 2


----------



## Taskmaster (29. Juni 2020)

*Gladiator: 20th Anniversary Edition* *9/10*

Einfach auch heute noch einer der besten Filme, die ich je gesehen habe. Kennt jeder, zum Inhalt brauche ich deswegen wohl auch nichts schreiben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2020)

The Blacklist Staffel 7


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2020)

X-Men: Apocalypse - 8/10

Krieg der Götter: 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juni 2020)

Hunter Killer 4/10


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juni 2020)

2 folgen kojak - einsatz in manhattan

Die DvD´s bekommt schwer v.v übelst überteuert.


----------



## Milan06 (30. Juni 2020)

The Equalizer (Ich weiß der ist schon älter, aber ich fand ihn genial)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2020)

Anklage: Mord &#8211; Im Namen der Wahrheit 3/10


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Juli 2020)

Miami Vice staffel 3 Folge 2, 

Wo der Sonny crockett  seinen  Ferrari Testarossa bekommt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2020)

Dead Bang &#8211; Kurzer Prozess


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2020)

Avanpost (The Blackout) *6/10*

Russische Military-Invasion-SF. Wenn man zahlreiche Dialoge auch als Nichtmuttersprachler für blöd hält, ist das eigentlich ein Warnsignal; und auch sonst hat der Streifen ein paar Probleme mit Dramaturgie/Timing und Konsistenz, was aber teilweise auch daran liegt, dass das Ganze wohl als Serie geplant war. Grundsätzlich stimmt die Spannung allerdings.

Auch die Production Value ist recht hoch, wenn man das eher kleine Budget bedenkt - da wirkt nichts wirklich billig und es kann sich durchaus mit Hollywood-Stangenware messen; liegt also ein ganzes Stückchen über B-Movie-Niveau.

Meine recht hohe Bewertung liegt auch daran, dass es schon seit Jahren in dem Genre eher mau aussieht. Roland Emmerich hat mit dem Independence-Day-Nachfolger veritablen Hochglanz-Müll produziert und am unteren Ende hat man nur die Eigenproduktionen von Syfy Universal, bei denen selbst Alkohol an seine Grenzen stößt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

Sehr verdächtig


----------



## T'PAU (8. Juli 2020)

Joker *8/10*

Wieviel physische und psychische _Arschtritte_ kann jemand ertragen, bevor er zum mordenden Psycho wird?
Hat Joaquin Phoenix sich wirklich so&#8203; runtergehungert für die Rolle? Der sieht ja erschreckend dünn aus!
Beinahe so wie Christian Bale damals in "The Machinist".


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juli 2020)

Final Girl 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMmUr-Xg5DQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (9. Juli 2020)

Taxi Driver 

 das heftige Meisterwerk von Martin Scorsese aus dem Jahr 1976. Mit einem brillianten Robert De Niro in Bestform als mörderischer Taxi Fahrer.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2020)

2002 &#8211; Durchgeknallt im All


----------



## Kindercola (9. Juli 2020)

Braveheart

ich liebe diesen Film einfach


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2020)

Habe mal, weil mich die Lust dazu überkam, einen Marathon mit allen Bond-Filmen bis einschließlich _Die Welt ist nicht genug_ auf BD in HD-Qualität durchgemacht.

Mann...
Einige der Filme habe ich echt besser in Erinnerung. Also dass die Moore-Bonds beschissen waren, wusste ich ja vorher schon, aber dass die dermaßen schlecht gealtert sind...
Kein Wunder, dass mir _Casino Royale_ von allen Bond-Filmen mit am besten gefallen hat. Bei so hanebüchenen Filmen, wie _Moonraker_ oder _Diamantenfieber_ stellt's mir heute echt die Haare zu Berge.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe mal, weil mich die Lust dazu überkam, einen Marathon mit allen Bond-Filmen bis einschließlich _Die Welt ist nicht genug_ auf BD in HD-Qualität durchgemacht.


Wie lange ging der? 2 Wochen?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie lange ging der? 2 Wochen?



4 Stunden, denn nach Goldfinger wurde alles schlechter.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2020)

Summer City 4/10


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie lange ging der? 2 Wochen?


Durch Corona sammelt sich eben viel überschüssige Zeit an.
Habe mir die BD-Sammlung mit den Filmen in HD-Mastering schon vor einigen Jahren zugelegt und bisher nie Zeit oder Lust gehabt, die ganz durchzugucken, jetzt war mal beides da, also warum nich...


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Habe mal, weil mich die Lust dazu überkam, einen Marathon mit allen Bond-Filmen bis einschließlich _Die Welt ist nicht genug_ auf BD in HD-Qualität durchgemacht.
> 
> Mann...
> Einige der Filme habe ich echt besser in Erinnerung. Also dass die Moore-Bonds beschissen waren, wusste ich ja vorher schon, aber dass die dermaßen schlecht gealtert sind...
> Kein Wunder, dass mir _Casino Royale_ von allen Bond-Filmen mit am besten gefallen hat. Bei so hanebüchenen Filmen, wie _Moonraker_ oder _Diamantenfieber_ stellt's mir heute echt die Haare zu Berge.



Die mit Timothy Dalton finde ich gut, und Sean Connery wegen Sean Connery


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die mit Timothy Dalton finde ich gut, und Sean Connery wegen Sean Connery


Dalton war der Abgebrühte. Der hat Bond genau so gespielt, wie er in den Büchern stand.
Dass es nur zwei Filme mit ihm gibt, fand' ich immer schon schade.

Die ersten drei Bondfilme (oder vier, wenn man Feuerball wegen Claudine Augier einberechnet ) waren sehr gute, teils harte Spionagethriller. Danach wurden sie immer mehr zu pompösen Actionfilmen, die nur noch wegen Connery einigermaßen funktioniert haben. Mit Moore verkamen sie dann endgültig zu völlig lächerlich-übertriebenen Agentenkomödien.
Dalton hatte das Pech, dass das Konzept, trotz Rückkehr zu den Wurzeln, irgendwann eben zu ausgelutscht war.
Brosnan hat das Franchise nach Ende des Kalten Krieges gerettet. Mit Craig wurde es nochmal modernisiert. 

Heute muss ich sagen, dass das Konzept James Bond allgemein aus der Zeit gefallen ist. Frauen als Sexsymbol, Russen, Deutsche und Chinesen als das Klischee-Feindbild - in der heutigen Welt taugt das einfach nicht mehr. Bei dem neuen Bond habe ich zweigeteilte Befürchtungen; Zum einen waren bisher die ungeraden Craig-Bonds die besseren und mit Cary Joji Fukinaga hat der neue auch einen sehr talentierten Regisseur.. Aber zum anderen war bislang jeder Bond-Film, der die Wörter "Leben" oder "Sterben" im Titel beinhaltete zum Kotzen.

Ich würde Bond jedenfalls nicht vermissen, wenn sie ihn endgültig aus dem Verkehr ziehen würden.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die mit Timothy Dalton finde ich gut, und Sean Connery wegen Sean Connery


Sean Connery war ganz ok, aber mein Favorit bleibt Pierce Brosnan.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sean Connery war ganz ok, aber mein Favorit bleibt Pierce Brosnan.



Brosnan fand ich auch gut, aber gerade der letzte Film mit ihm und dem unsichtbaren Aston Martin war echt zu viel. Da hat man es übertrieben.
Bei den Craig Filmen stört mich Moneypenny. Eine Sekretärin, die zum Top Agenten mutiert.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2020)

Sean Connery war für mich der beste Bond gefolgt von Roger Moore.  Dann irgendwann mal kommen die anderen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2020)

Feuerwalze 4/10


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juli 2020)

Quincy



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Feuerwalze 4/10



Du wagst es ein Chuck Norris Film nur 4 von 10 Punkte zugeben?  
Der kommt bestimmt vorbei 





Two-Face schrieb:


> Dalton war der Abgebrühte. Der hat Bond genau so gespielt, wie er in den Büchern stand.
> Dass es nur zwei Filme mit ihm gibt, fand' ich immer schon schade.




Deswegen mag ich es ja 
 aber der wollte net mehr.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dalton war der Abgebrühte. Der hat Bond genau so gespielt, wie er in den Büchern stand.
> Dass es nur zwei Filme mit ihm gibt, fand' ich immer schon schade.
> 
> Die ersten drei Bondfilme (oder vier, wenn man Feuerball wegen Claudine Augier einberechnet ) waren sehr gute, teils harte Spionagethriller. Danach wurden sie immer mehr zu pompösen Actionfilmen, die nur noch wegen Connery einigermaßen funktioniert haben. Mit Moore verkamen sie dann endgültig zu völlig lächerlich-übertriebenen Agentenkomödien.
> ...


So ein toller Beitrag, den ich prompt unterschrieben hätte... wären da nicht die letzten beiden Absätze.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2020)

Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit - 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2020)

Eye in the Sky 4/10


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2020)

Die unendliche Geschichte als Remastered BluRay-Fassung 9,5/10

Für meine Kinder war es das erste Mal und die waren dermaßen begeistert und gefesselt. Es flossen Tränen, wurde gelacht, gebrüllt... die haben das richtig Mitgefühl. Wahnsinn!

Der Film wurde auch wirklich sehr gut aufbereitet. Wenn man mal die original VHS gesehen hat und jetzt das, dazwischen liegen Welten. Echt spitze. Der Elfenbeinturm hatte derart viel mehr Details... wirklich empfehlenswert.

Die 9,5 hat der Film selbstverständlich verdient, bezogen auf das was man erwartet. Das darf man nicht mit den Maßstäben von Avatar oder derartigem vergleichen. Zehn Punkte bekommt er deshalb nicht, weil durch das remaster an manchen Stellen eben auch etwas düsteres, bedrohliches verloren geht. Der Sumpf beispielsweise sieht nicht mehr so finster und unwirklich aus.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2020)

Downsizing: 6.5/10

Die Grundidee finde ich gut.  Der Film hat aber seine Längen. Da hätte man mehr draus machen können.


----------



## orca113 (13. Juli 2020)

Species 7/10 alt aber gut.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Downsizing: 6.5/10
> 
> Die Grundidee finde ich gut.  Der Film hat aber seine Längen. Da hätte man mehr draus machen können.



Ich finde solche Filme immer irgendwie blöd.
Matt Damon wiegt 80kg oder so. Ob er nun 1,8m oder 1,8mm groß ist -- die Masse bleibt die gleiche.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Filme immer irgendwie blöd.
> Matt Damon wiegt 80kg oder so. Ob er nun 1,8m oder 1,8mm groß ist -- die Masse bleibt die gleiche.


Das Massenverhältnis  sollte ja auch das gleiche bleiben. Es geht ja um den Verkleinerungsfaktor.

Aber eigentlich auch egal, weil es primär um was ganz anderes geht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2020)

Die Reise ins Ich finde ich auch gut -- aber verkleinern ändert nichts an der Masse.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Reise ins Ich finde ich auch gut --


Oder "Liebling ich habe die Kinder geschrumpft" oder "Ant-Man".




> aber verkleinern ändert nichts an der Masse.


Die Masse hatte sich ja auch nicht verändert. Oder war er dünner oder dicker als in groß?
Ist mir nicht aufgefallen.

Bzw die Gesamtmasse hatte sich logischer Weise schon verkleinert. Aber ich meine das Verhältnis.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2020)

Vom Lokführer, der die Liebe suchte...


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2020)

_Parasite_ 9/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9qvaE99iMR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich sage ja schon länger, dass die besten Filme haups. aus Südkorea kommen. 
Und _Parasite_ ist für das dortige Kino ein Paradebeispiel: Einerseits der typische Bruch jedweder Genrekonvention; ein Mix aus Komödie, Sozialkritik, Drama und Thriller. Andererseits ein typischer Bong Joon-ho Film, welcher der neoliberalen Konsumgesellschaft nicht nur gnadenlos den Spiegel vorhält, sondern es auch noch schafft diesen Genremix völlig ungezwungen einfach aus dem Ärmel zu schütteln - nicht mehr und nicht minder, ein kleines, filmisches Meisterstück, das besser und spannender ist, als alles was Hollywood je zustande bringen könnte.

Die vier Oscars die der Film einkassiert hat, sind praktisch symbolisch für ein Kino, das jahrelang von der Academy sträflich ignoriert wurde.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juli 2020)

Miami Vice, staffel 4 Folge 10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2020)

L.I.S.A. &#8211; Der helle Wahnsinn


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

F&F 7 : 8/10

Wenn man die Filme nicht allzu ernst nimmt sind sie ganz unterhaltsam.


----------



## Johnny05 (14. Juli 2020)

"The Thing" von John Carpenter aus dem Jahr 1982 .Als Blue-Ray und ungekürzt.

"Alien"  ist dagegen der reinste Kindergeburtstag.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2020)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> "The Thing" von John Carpenter aus dem Jahr 1982 .Als Blue-Ray und ungekürzt.
> 
> "Alien"  ist dagegen der reinste Kindergeburtstag.


Das Prequel finde ich auch ganz gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2020)

Kickboxer: Die Abrechnung


----------



## Tengri86 (15. Juli 2020)

Bloodsport


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Juli 2020)

zum zweiten Mal im Kino:


PCGHGS schrieb:


> The Gentlemen 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2020)

Das ausgekochte Schlitzohr ist wieder auf Achse


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2020)

War of the Worlds (2020) in der zweiteiligen Fassung auf Prime. 6/10

Viel verschenktes Potential. Hätte man das als richtige Mini-Serie gemacht, hätte man vieles, was entweder nur angerissen oder als schlichte Platitüde abgehandelt worden ist, vernünftig behandeln können*. So war etwa das erste Drittel (quasi der erste Teil der ursprünglichen Dreiteiler-Fassung) ganz gut. Danach wurde es leider ziemlich lame, aus dem tollen Setting wurde einfach nix mehr gemacht.

*ich fände es sehr reizvoll, nochmal ordentlich ausgebreitet zu sehen, was wohl mit dem Selbstbild insbesondere der Oberschicht des viktorianischen Britannien geschieht, wenn sie realisiert, dass plötzlich am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette steht (im doppelten Sinne). Und das letztlich wir alle gegen mikroskopische Nicht-Lebewesen machtlos sind und vieles nur vom Zufall abhängt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2020)

Tanz der Teufel


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2020)

Ausnahmezustand: 7/10

Gute Hauptdarsteller. Story mäßig eigentlich immer noch aktuell. Wobei man froh sein kann, das in der westlichen Welt seit längeren, keine größeren Anschläge mehr passiert sind.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2020)

Tanz der Teufel II &#8211; Jetzt wird noch mehr getanzt


----------



## MOD6699 (22. Juli 2020)

The Equalizer 2 - 5/10 durchschnittlicher Actionfilm und eine Aneinanderreihung von Klischees. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juli 2020)

Eine Folge: Ein Engel auf Erden


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2020)

Bruce Lee - Der Fluch des Drachen


----------



## Leonidas_I (22. Juli 2020)

Rurouni Kenshin

Zum Teil etwas kitschig, für meinen Geschmack zu kitschig, dennoch auch unterhaltsam. Mal sehen, wie das der Zweite macht.

Die Filmmusik ist allerdings sehr schön, wenn auch simpel.


----------



## Lui-Lui (25. Juli 2020)

Knifes Out 

Als 0,99€ Film bei Amazon geliehen, da konnte man nix falsch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2020)

Verflucht, verdammt und Halleluja


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2020)

Ich gucke gerade: Sieben verdammt lange Tage 
Der Film ist mMn wirklich gut gemacht. Angelegt als Komödie birgt er aber viel mehr. Er zeigt den unterschiedlichen Umgang mit einer besonderen Situation. Verschiedene Charaktere, verschiedene Probleme und im Mittelpunkt ein Mann der nicht weiß wie er sich fühlt und verhalten soll. Dennoch schafft er es mit vermeintlich kleinen Gesten und Worten viel um sich herum und Lot zu bringen.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Juli 2020)

Banana Joe  

Bud Spencer muss zu den Soldaten ? | Banana Joe - 1982 | Ab zum Militär | Militare - YouTube

darf man überhaupt film scene verlinken? ^^


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2020)

Das was du da verlinkst ist Kulturgut, das geht bestimmt in Ordnung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2020)

Der gezähmte Widerspenstige


----------



## Leonidas_I (26. Juli 2020)

Batman Animated Series

Manche Folgen erreichen eine Qualität, der sich keine Vollzeitsuperheldenfilme  annähern können. Wahres Meisterwerk.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2020)

Deadpool heute mit meinen Sohn geguckt (der darf das mitlerweile): 8/10
Einfach nur geile Unterhaltung. 

Die nächsten Tage gucken wir uns den zweiten Teil an. Den finde ich auch mega witzig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2020)

6 Underground 7/10


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Juli 2020)

Miami Vice die letzte staffel


----------



## Rattan (27. Juli 2020)

"Es war einmal Indianerland"

https://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/video/filmdebuet-im-ersten/es-war-einmal-indianerland/das-erste/Y3JpZDovL2Rhc2Vyc3RlLmRlL2ZpbG1kZWLDvHQgaW0gZXJzdGVuL2JmN2M4ZWIxLWZmZTktNGM2Mi1iMGMxLWFkMjMwMzhiY2Vk  Nw/


----------



## der_yappi (27. Juli 2020)

Auf dem Highway ist die Hölle los


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2020)

Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt 4/10


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juli 2020)

_*Die Verlegerin*_

Was ich im Nachgang richtig Schade fand - die ARD hat rumgeschnippelt.
Meine Aufnahme war 107min - laut Wiki ist der Film aber 117min lang.

Jetzt kriegen die Milliarden von Gebühren und schaffen es nicht solch einen guten Film ungeschnitten zu zeigen


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2020)

Ist bei den 117 Minuten der Abspann mit drin?
Darauf verzichten die Fernsehsender ja.


----------



## der_yappi (28. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist bei den 117 Minuten der Abspann mit drin?
> Darauf verzichten die Fernsehsender ja.



Ich denke schon das im der langen 117min Angabe der Abspann mit drin ist.
Die ARD hat auch kurz nach Handlungsende ausgeblendet.
Aber 10min Differenz (auch wenn die den Abspann draußen haben) finde ich schon viel...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2020)

Manhunter &#8211; Roter Drache 3/10


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2020)

Die letzte beide folgen von Miami Vice 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ktufjf6VNy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2020)

Blues Brothers musste mal wieder sein


----------



## Andrej (31. Juli 2020)

Rush Hour 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2020)

Sin City


----------



## T'PAU (1. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deadpool heute mit meinen Sohn geguckt (der darf das mitlerweile): 8/10
> Einfach nur geile Unterhaltung.
> 
> Die nächsten Tage gucken wir uns den zweiten Teil an. Den finde ich auch mega witzig.


Kennst du schon die "weichgespülte" Version von Deadpool 2, namens "Es war einmal ein Deadpool..." (Once upon a Deadpool)? Hätte nie gedacht, dass eine derb geschnittene Film-Version so viel Spass machen kann!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2020)

Evil Dead


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2020)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Kennst du schon die "weichgespülte" Version von Deadpool 2, namens "Es war einmal ein Deadpool..." (Once upon a Deadpool)? Hätte nie gedacht, dass eine derb geschnittene Film-Version so viel Spass machen kann!


Ne kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2020)

BlackKklansman 8/10
Ein guter Film der das Thema BLM ohne zuu viel Besserwisserei aufnimmt.
Nur der Abspann mit den Dokuausschnitten aus der Neuzeit mag zwar thematisch passen, bricht aber stark mit der eher lockeren Erzählweise des eigentlichen Films.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2020)

Birds of Prey: The Emancipation of Harley Quinn


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Aber 10min Differenz (auch wenn die den Abspann draußen haben) finde ich schon viel...



10 Minuten langer Abspann ist echt normal. Das kommt meiner Meinung nach schon hin.


----------



## deady1000 (3. August 2020)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Birds of Prey: The Emancipation of Harley Quinn


Zu empfehlen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Zu empfehlen?



Anschauen sollte man sich den


----------



## der_yappi (7. August 2020)

Das _*Ghostbusters*_ "Remake" von 2016 auf Prime.
War passabel bis ganz ok - ins Kino wäre ich dafür nicht und die DVD/BluRay hätte ich auch nicht gekauft.
Aber da es atm bei Prime gratis mit drin ist... Mitnehmen kann mans mal.
Die vernichtenden Kritiken find ich übertrieben. Der Film kommt nicht an das Original ran, ist aber auch kein totaler Schund.

Und so konnte ich den neuen TV auch mal mit 4K Material füttern


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2020)

Was das Herz begehrt 3/10


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2020)

Le Mans 66 7/10


----------



## Cleriker (10. August 2020)

Woher weißt du, dass es Liebe ist 8/10

Ich hab den Film nur durch Zufall gefunden und war positiv überrascht. Ich hab folglich Ja nichts erwartet und ja es ist eine Liebeskomödie, aber eben nicht auf übliche Weise, sondern anders. Die Protagonistin hat mich an eine meiner ersten Freundinnen erinnert, was zusätzliche Sympathie mit rein und mich zum schmunzeln brachte. Ruhig mal mit der Partnerin gucken. Ein sehr charmanter Film.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2020)

96 Hours (Taken): 8/10

Geiler Actionfilm mit einen meiner Lieblingsschauspieler.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2020)

Spawn


----------



## T'PAU (12. August 2020)

Enzo und die wundersame Welt der Menschen *7/10*

Tragikomödie, erzählt aus der Sicht eines Hundes. Durchaus sehenswert!
Leider mit ziemlich unrealistischen Zeitsprüngen. Soo lange dauert eigentlich keine Rennfahrer-Karriere an, wie die von "Herrchen".
Seit wann gibt's das Halo-Schutzbügel System in der Formel 1? Seit 2018? Wenn dann plötzlich acht Jahre in die Zukunft gesprungen wird (es soll die Gegenwart dargestellt werden)... ups!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. August 2020)

New Kids Turbo


----------



## kero81 (15. August 2020)

Parasite 9/10

Gestern aus Langeweile angefangen, dachte erst das is nix für mich aber WOW... der is echt gut!


----------



## Taskmaster (17. August 2020)

*Project Power 5-6/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xw1vQgVaYNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Story war eigentlich gar nicht so uncool. Aber irgendwie wollte der Funke nie so richtig überspringen. Die Figuren waren mir zu generisch und trotz der vielen Action wurde ich doch nie wirklich gefesselt.
Für einen langweiligen Restabend, den man anders nicht gefüllt bekommt, sicherlich ok. Aber gewiss kein Film, den man unbedingt gesehen haben muss.


----------



## T'PAU (17. August 2020)

Birds of Prey: The Emancipation of Harley Quinn  *6/10*&#8203;


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2020)

Crank


----------



## T'PAU (20. August 2020)

Pfad der Rache  *5/10*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2020)

Dangerous Lies 3/10


----------



## RyzA (24. August 2020)

Event Horizon: 8/10

SciFi-Horror vom Feinsten. Da war ich damals auch im Kino drin und haben den auf Bluray.


----------



## Dragon AMD (24. August 2020)

21 Bridges gute Story 8/10 würde ich dem geben.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2020)

Reine Nervensache 2


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2020)

Die Stunde des Killers: 6.5/10

Obwohl ich Sam Worthingon mag fand ich den Film eher mäßig.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. August 2020)

Inception 9/10


----------



## T'PAU (30. August 2020)

Rambo: Last Blood  *3/10*

Drei Punkte für's "kreative" Gemetzel gegen Ende, ansonsten einfach armselig!


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2020)

The Circle - 5/10

Inhaltlich tw. ziemlich verstörend (weil man sich vorstellen kann, dass das Ganze nur minimal überspitzt dargestellt wird), einiges an Potential. Aber das bleibt ungenutzt liegen. Es gibt zu viele unerklärte Sprünge im Verhalten der Protagonistin, und das vermeintliche "Happy End" ist sehr fragwürdig. Hatte mir auch eine bessere Performance von Emma Watson erhofft.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2020)

Bis dass der Tod sie scheidet: 6/10

Zuerst fand ich den Film ok. Aber der Schluß hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Vollkommen an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Hackintoshi (30. August 2020)

Barry Seal- Only in America
Der Trick zu Wohlstand zu kommen, wenn man Pilot ist....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2020)

The Kominsky Method


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2020)

Tenet. Eine Bewertung in Punkten kann und möchte ich noch nicht abgegen.
Ich bin zwiegespalten weil der wirklich abgedreht ist. Irgendwo geil, aber teilweise habe ich das Gefühl, dass Christopher Nolan da zu sehr auf die Kacke gehauen hat.
Der Film ist eine Wucht. Kumpel und ich haben nicht alles verstanden. Dabei liebe ich Mindfuck Filme.
Inception ist dagegen noch relativ simpel.
Naja, erstmal sacken lassen.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2020)

Einfach noch mal schauen. Das sagt jeder, der den schon gesehen hat.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach noch mal schauen. Das sagt jeder, der den schon gesehen hat.


Ja mache ich wenn es den auf Bluray gibt.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja mache ich wenn es den auf Bluray gibt.



Pfff -- gleich wieder rein. Unterstütze deutsche Kinobetreiber.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Pfff -- gleich wieder rein. Unterstütze deutsche Kinobetreiber.


Ich muß den erstmal verarbeiten. Es war auch ziemlich laut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2020)

Ready or Not - Auf die Plätze, Fertig, Tot


----------



## PCGHGS (1. September 2020)

2x Tenet (letzten Samstag die IMAX Version in Bochum & gestern "4K" Cinemaxx Bielefeld) 9,5/10


----------



## Taskmaster (1. September 2020)

Apropos "Mindfuck"-Filme:

*The Wave 7/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zsi2-3lgcds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2020)

Serie Ballers Staffel 5


----------



## LurchiOderwatt (2. September 2020)

Tenet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2020)

Suspect &#8211; Unter Verdacht


----------



## Lui-Lui (4. September 2020)

Come to Daddy- mit Elijah Wood . War ganz nett, aber muss man nicht gesehen haben.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. September 2020)

*Mulan (2020) 3/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KK8FHdFluOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Disney-Realverfilmungen konnten bis dato nie den Zauber respektive den Flair der Zeichentrickvorlagen auch nur bruchstückhaft einfangen, aber Mulan unterbietet die vorangegangenen Versuche noch mal ein gutes Stück.

Nicht mal Donnie Yen (aka Ip Man, der hier offenbar hauptsächlich Angst davor zu haben scheint, dass ihn die Statisten versehentlich mit ihren Klingen verletzen) und Jet Li (den ich in der Rolle des Kaisers erst gar nicht erkannt habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


) konnten den Film retten. 

Disney sollte endlich die Finger von Remakes lassen. 

________________________________________________________

Etwas besser, aber trotzdem nur Mittelmaß:

*Der einzig wahre Ivan 5/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-smsBKDJ_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eigentlich waren nur die letzten Minuten, in denen Originalaufnahmen des echten Ivans gezeigt wurden, wirklich schön.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> und Jet Li (den ich in der Rolle des Kaisers erst gar nicht erkannt habe:



Jetz Li geht stark auf die 60 zu. Das sieht man irgendwann.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2020)

Das perfekte Geheimnis


----------



## der_yappi (6. September 2020)

Einen Klassiker => *"Hausboot"*
Mit Cary Grant und Sofia Loren
Kam vor ein paar Wochen im TV und jetzt mal die Aufnahme angekuckt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2020)

Rivalen unter roter Sonne


----------



## Hackintoshi (6. September 2020)

Stosstrupp Gold (1970)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pl7dHzNJ1Vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2020)

Independence Day: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2020)

Donnie Brasco


----------



## corcoran2 (8. September 2020)

Underwater 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. September 2020)

Die Superaufreißer


----------



## kero81 (9. September 2020)

Mortal Engines: Krieg der Städte 8/10
Noch nie was zuvor von gehört und absolut ohne Erwartung angeguckt. Städte auf Rädern... WTF dachte ich... aber hey, der war echt gut. Da spielt Klaus aus The Umbrella Academy mit.


----------



## corcoran2 (9. September 2020)

Der Kurier 8/10


----------



## Micha0208 (9. September 2020)

Aus Nostalgie gesehen mit Freundin: Den neuen Lassie-Film: Eine abenteuerliche Reise

War okay. Kann ich nicht bewerten...

Als neuer Film eher schlecht, aber mit sentimentalen Gefühlen ganz okay.

Außerdem kannte ich einen Hund der dem Filmhund recht gut entsprach...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2020)

Pound of Flesh


----------



## corcoran2 (10. September 2020)

1917 7/10


----------



## AchtBit (11. September 2020)

Tenet


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2020)

Crank 2


----------



## kilou (11. September 2020)

Jarhead. 
Der allererste Teil! *10/10*


----------



## T'PAU (11. September 2020)

Ad Astra - Zu den Sternen * 6/10*

Irgendwie will der Funke nicht überspringen. Teils tolle Kamera-Moves, aber inhaltlich wird's gegen Ende... naja!


----------



## corcoran2 (12. September 2020)

Knives Out 9/10
Herrlich amüsant....!


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2020)

1917 - 10/10

allein aus technischer Sicht ein Meisterwerk.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2020)

In den Straßen der Bronx


----------



## corcoran2 (12. September 2020)

Parasite 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2020)

John Wick


----------



## pseudonymx (13. September 2020)

Nur Kinofilme oder? Dann enthalte ich mich   

nahhhh wir wolln ja kein off produzieren hier also.

Mulan..... auch wenns den VIP pass ehrlich gesagt net wert war... Ja es ist gut Produziert aaaaber ein zeichentrich remake z.b in animationsform wäre sicherlich geiler gewesen


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2020)

I'm Thinking of Ending Things 8/10
seltsam aber auch gut, auf jeden Fall interessant. Aber auch verstörend... und seltsam.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. September 2020)

Hunter/Killer

Erstaunlich unterhaltsam für so nen doch sehr simpel gestrickten Militär-Action-Film. Leider gibt es keine englischen Untertitel auf Prime, so dass ich ihn auf Deutsch geguckt habe. Da hat die dt. Synchro mit tw. unpassender Übersetzung von Fachbegriffen nochmal n bisschen mehr Cringe reingebracht.


----------



## RyzA (15. September 2020)

Zwei auf der Flucht (gestern Abend im ZDF Montagskino): 7/10

Ganz nett. Aber mehr auch nicht. Weil der Film von der Story her kaum neues bietet. Hat man alles irgendwie schon mal gesehen.
Aber gute Darsteller.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2020)

Die Reise ins Labyrinth


----------



## corcoran2 (16. September 2020)

V wie Vendetta 9/10


----------



## boeuf (16. September 2020)

Dirty Harry


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. September 2020)

Monty Python´s Life of Brain in english version.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2020)

Hellraiser


----------



## corcoran2 (16. September 2020)

Faster 8/10
...gewohnte Kost.


----------



## Taskmaster (17. September 2020)

*Tenet 4/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Oxbl3yAzUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja, ich verstehe natürlich, warum viele den Film mögen (wollen). Man ist es einfach kaum mehr gewohnt, Action/Thriller neueren Datums aus Hollywood geliefert zu bekommen, deren Zielgruppe sich nicht ausschließlich (zwecks Massenkompatibilität/maximalem Einspielergebnis) aus legasthenischen Quastenflossern zusammensetzt.

Ja, die Grundidee ist etwas komplexer und hier und da muss man tatsächlich überlegen, wie das Geschehen auf der Leinwand zusammenhängt (vieles ist aber leider auch [trotz der verworrenen Struktur der Handlung] nur all zu leicht vorhersagbar). Die Hirne vieler Cineasten verhungern seit Jahren am eigentlich üppig gedeckten Tisch.

Eine komplexere Handlung allein macht einen Film für mich aber noch lange nicht gut oder spannend. Vor allem in den ersten 1 1/2 Stunden musste ich mich immer wieder zwingen, nicht im Kinosessel zu versinken und dem Sandmann zu huldigen.
Der Film machte es mir wirklich sehr schwer (geradezu unmöglich), mit den Hauptprotagonisten mitzufiebern.
Einen großen Anteil daran hatten die Darsteller selbst. Denn nicht nur die - über weite Teile - lahme Inszenierung der Handlung ließ mich mehrfach beinahe wegnicken: die beiden Unsympathen John David Washington (der von Nolan sogar persönlich besetzt wurde) und "Mr. Glitzervampir" bzw. "Batman in spe" Robert Pattinson vermittelten keinerlei Emotionen oder gar irgendeinen Grad an charakterlicher Tiefe. Gerade auf Washingtons Darbietung hatte ich nach 30 Minuten keinen Bock mehr.
Über Elizabeth Debicki muss man auch nicht viele Worte verlieren: ihrer Rolle verpasste sie gekonnt die Ausstrahlung und den Charme eines tiefgekühlten Kohlebriketts. Selbst in den Augenblicken, in denen sie vollkommen unbeholfen und verhärtet versuchte, Mitleid für ihre Situation beim Zuschauer zu erregen, wirkte sie einfach nur wie eine noch soziopathischere Version einer Paris Hilton. Sie weckte in mir eigentlich nur den Wunsch, ihr Filmkind bei erster Gelegenheit aus ihren Krallen zu entfernen und es in die nächstbeste Pflegefamilie zu stecken.
Warum eine der beiden Hauptfiguren auf diese Neuinterpretation der "Cruella de Vil" so steil ging? Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen.

Einzig Sir Kenneth Charles Branagh wusste halbwegs zu überzeugen. Ihm kaufte ich den (vergleichsweise recht vielschichtig vorgetragenen) Bösewicht ab.

Unterm Strich war Tenet für mich: Idee an und für sich interessant, die Umsetzung über weite Strecken schwach bis langweilig, 99% der Darsteller wurden falsch gecastet.
Mit dem Budget (ca. 205mio Dollar) wäre ein deutlich besserer und spannenderer Film möglich gewesen.


----------



## Anthropos (17. September 2020)

Everest


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2020)

Caddyshack


----------



## boeuf (18. September 2020)

Dirty Harry 2 Calahan 😊


----------



## corcoran2 (18. September 2020)

Ausnahmezustand 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2020)

Ich glaub’ mich knutscht ein Elch!


----------



## T'PAU (19. September 2020)

Le Mans 66    *8/10*

Für Fans klassischer Rennaction (wie mich ^^) ein Muß! Ja, natürlich sind die Rennszenen hollywood-mässig übertrieben. Nichtmal ein überlegener Lewis Hamilton pflügt so durchs Feld wie im Film Ken Miles mit dem Ford GT40 (was 'ne geile Karre! ).
Wie schon "Rush" (Niki Lauda, James Hunt) beruht der Film auf Tatsachen.



Spoiler: Le Mans Reglement



Was hatten die denn damals für 'nen selten dämliches Reglement beim Le Mans Rennen? Da gewinnt Ken Miles im arrangierten Foto-Finish um 'ne Reifenbreite, wird aber trotzdem nur zweiter! Der eigentlich zweitplatzierte GT40 gewinnt, weil er viel weiter hinten gestartet ist und somit in 24h einen längeren Weg zurückgelegt hatte!


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ja, die Grundidee ist etwas komplexer und hier und da muss man tatsächlich überlegen, wie das Geschehen auf der Leinwand zusammenhängt (vieles ist aber leider auch [trotz der verworrenen Struktur der Handlung] nur all zu leicht vorhersagbar). Die Hirne vieler Cineasten verhungern seit Jahren am eigentlich üppig gedeckten Tisch.


Naja, wenn der Film für dich intellektuell nicht anspruchsvoll ist, was dann?



> Vor allem in den ersten 1 1/2 Stunden musste ich mich immer wieder zwingen, nicht im Kinosessel zu versinken und dem Sandmann zu huldigen.


Wirklich? Der Film steigt doch gleich mit hohen Tempo voll ein und zieht dieses Tempo bis zum Ende durch.



> Der Film machte es mir wirklich sehr schwer (geradezu unmöglich), mit den Hauptprotagonisten mitzufiebern.
> Einen großen Anteil daran hatten die Darsteller selbst. Denn nicht nur die - über weite Teile - lahme Inszenierung der Handlung ließ mich mehrfach beinahe wegnicken: die beiden Unsympathen John David Washington (der von Nolan sogar persönlich besetzt wurde) und "Mr. Glitzervampir" bzw. "Batman in spe" Robert Pattinson vermittelten keinerlei Emotionen oder gar irgendeinen Grad an charakterlicher Tiefe. Gerade auf Washingtons Darbietung hatte ich nach 30 Minuten keinen Bock mehr.


Das ist ein Agententhriller. In James Bond Filmen hat James Bond auch nicht viel mehr Tiefe.



> Einzig Sir Kenneth Charles Branagh wusste halbwegs zu überzeugen. Ihm kaufte ich den (vergleichsweise recht vielschichtig vorgetragenen) Bösewicht ab.


Ja der war in der Tat der Beste.


----------



## boeuf (19. September 2020)

ab heute:
Dark Staffel 1
 Düster, mysteriös und tricky. Klasse Serie


----------



## corcoran2 (19. September 2020)

Final Girl 6/10
Untertitel, kurz, eher B-Film


----------



## Taskmaster (20. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Film für dich intellektuell nicht anspruchsvoll ist, was dann?


Er war einfach nicht so anspruchsvoll, wie manche im Internet tun (hypen). Er war lediglich "anspruchsvoller als die übliche Standardkost". Das ist ein Unterschied. Wenn du es beruflich gewohnt bist, tatsächlich harte Nüsse zu knacken, dann ist der Film nicht sonderlich kompliziert.

Rein praktisch kann auch (leider) keine Hollywoodproduktion, die 205 mio Dollar in der Produktion verbrannt hat und um ein Vielfaches mehr einspielen soll/muss, so kompliziert sein, dass ihn nur wenige auf Anhieb wirklich verstehen / länger als 20min drüber nachdenken müssen. Es wurde ja auch an allen Ecken 10mal erklärt, um was es geht und was einem in den nächsten Minuten vorgeführt wird, damit man es auch ja rallt (was den Film auch nicht unbedingt spannender machte).
Wie ich bereits schrieb: das Niveau war etwas höher, aber inhaltlich eigentlich für jeden verständlich, der zumindest die Sekundarstufe 2 angekratzt hat.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wirklich? Der Film steigt doch gleich mit hohen Tempo voll ein und zieht dieses Tempo bis zum Ende durch.


Dann hast du von "Tempo" ein anderes Verständnis als ich. Nach der Oper wurde es bis zum Flughafen erst mal nur öde. Auch die Autoverfolgung war eher Standardkost und zum Gähnen. Dazu kam eben auch, dass mir der "Protagonist" vollkommen egal war, weil er einfach unsympathisch und oberflächlich gespielt wurde.
Am Ende hatte der Film ja ein paar gute Szenen mit etwas Tempo. Aber was bringt mir das, wenn mich alles davor nicht vom Hocker haut.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist ein Agententhriller. In James Bond Filmen hat James Bond auch nicht viel mehr Tiefe.


Bond ist charmant, besitzt Stil und Humor, vor allem in den neueren Teilen steht er ständig im inneren Konflikt mit sich selbst, seinem Tun und dem Dienst.
Bond ist im Vergleich zum "Protagonisten" um ein Vielfaches interessanter.
Mal davon ab, dass man Washington (im Gegensatz zu einem Daniel Craig) den "Agenten" zu keinem Zeitpunkt wirklich abkauft.
Er wirkt viel eher wie ein (mir fällt gerade keine bessere Bezeichnung ein) "gepämperter Fatzke". Liegt u.a. vielleicht auch an der Art, wie er seinen Bart trägt. Wie gesagt: das Problem sehe ich bei den Hauptdarstellern. Hätte Washingtons Papa Denzel die Rolle übernommen, wäre das ein ganz anderer (besserer) Film geworden. Da dieser aber wohl langsam ein wenig zu alt wird... ein Ryan Reynolds hätte mMn. wohl auch einen wesentlich besseren "Protagonisten" abgegeben.

Der Film hätte einfach so viel besser sein können/müssen. Für mich ist er wegen der genannten Mängel gerade mal "schwach ausreichend". Eine interessante Idee reicht einfach nicht, wenn der Cast schwach ist und die Inszenierung/das Drehbuch kaum Spannung erzeugen.
Muss man sich nicht im Kino geben. Bei Netflix oder im TV reicht absolut aus.

/edit: ich hab mir gerade noch mal den von mir oben verlinkten Trailer angesehen und bin dabei schon beinahe wieder eingeschlafen. Der zeigt ja fast alle "guten Szenen" und vermittelt auch genau die Grundstimmung des Films.

Wer von dem Trailer mitgerissen wird, darf sich den Film ja gerne geben. Ich bereue es leider eher, den Film gesehen zu haben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2020)

Die Windel-Gang


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2020)

The Equalizer: 8/10

Top Film. Leider habe ich immer noch nicht den zweiten Teil gesehen.


----------



## boeuf (20. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Top Film. Leider habe ich immer noch nicht den zweiten Teil gesehen.


Ich habe beide Filme gesehen. Den ersten Equalizer fand ich Klasse, der Nachfolger fällt da ein wenig ab.


----------



## Two-Face (21. September 2020)

boeuf schrieb:


> Ich habe beide Filme gesehen. Den ersten Equalizer fand ich Klasse, der Nachfolger fällt da ein wenig ab.


Ich hab nur den ersten gesehen, der war so lala.
_John Wick_ ist besser.


----------



## boeuf (21. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich hab nur den ersten gesehen, der war so lala.
> _John Wick_ ist besser


Jemandem der Akira Kurosawa zitiert, will ich nicht widersprechen 😉


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2020)

Die City-Cobra


----------



## RyzA (21. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich hab nur den ersten gesehen, der war so lala.
> _John Wick_ ist besser.


John Wick habe ich alle Teile gesehen.
Ja die sind ganz gut wobei ich den dritten Teil schwächer fand.

Andere "Kickass" Filmreihen sind "Jack Reacher", "96 Hours" oder "Bourne".
Die sind auch ganz gut.


----------



## boeuf (21. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Andere "Kickass" Filmreihen sind "Jack Reacher", "96 Hours" oder "Bourne".
> Die sind auch ganz gut


Jack Reacher hat mir auch gefallen. Ich bin ein Fan von Lee Child, habe alle Bücher um Jack Reacher gelesen. Schade, dass keine Serie daraus entstanden ist.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

Ich hätte nichts gegen einen weiteren Reacher, sieht aber wohl nicht danach aus. Schade.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. September 2020)

Um dann wieder auf das Thema Niveau zurückzukommen:

*Walk Hard - Die Dewey Cox Story (2007)    7/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4W3zQkGpzC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2lhQCxKx_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(An dieser Stelle mal wieder: RIP Harold Ramis )

Schade, dass Filme mit solch herrlich leichtem und selbstironischem Humor vermutlich nicht mehr so schnell den Weg auf eine Leinwand finden werden (falls doch, bräuchte es wohl so einige Sauerstoffzelte vor den Kinos).
Besser hätte man "*Walk the Line*" von 2005 (btw auch wirklich gut *8/10*) wohl nicht durch den Kakao ziehen können. Ganz mein Humor. 

Mit John C. Reilly (und Will Ferrell, der hier aber nicht mitspielt) würde ich nur zu gerne mal auf Kneipentour gehen.


----------



## Xzellenz (22. September 2020)

Sanfte Grüße Forumsvolk

Erquickend observierte ich den Film Demolition Man.
Danach war mein Lachgetriebe kalminiert.


----------



## RyzA (22. September 2020)

Vor ihren Augen: 7/10

So schlecht wie die Kritiker finde ich den Film nicht. Und die Hauptdarsteller haben mir auch gefallen.
Julia Roberts sieht man fast die ganze Zeit un oder wenig geschminkt.


----------



## corcoran2 (22. September 2020)

The Babysitter 1+2
Splatterkomödien 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2020)

Beverly Hills Cop – Ich lös’ den Fall auf jeden Fall


----------



## corcoran2 (23. September 2020)

Hunter Killer 10/10
3 parallele Handlungsstränke mit guter Action und etwas Tiefgang.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2020)

Familiengrab


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2020)

Red Dawn: 4/10
Einfach nur schlecht. Schade das Chris Hemsworth bei so einen Schund mitmacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2020)

10 Minutes Gone


----------



## corcoran2 (26. September 2020)

Spyderman Trilogie 1-3
Leichte Lektüre.....


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2020)

Zurück in die Zukunft: 10/10.
Top Klassiker.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2020)

Die Ermordung des Jesse James durch den Feigling Robert Ford


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2020)

Mortal Engines: 8/10

Unterhaltsamer Steampunk Film.


----------



## 700RRaptor (27. September 2020)

Dunkirk.
Klasse Kriegsfilm. Mal ohne diesen überzogenen amerikanischen Patriotismus.

Und Underwater. War unerwartet unterhaltsam. Gute Schauspieler und super Soundeffects.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ja mache ich wenn es den auf Bluray gibt.


Auf jeden Fall ein Pflichtkauf.
Nolan's Filme kann man sich immer wieder anschauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. September 2020)

Wenn die Gondeln Trauer tragen


----------



## Gamer090 (28. September 2020)

Seit ich ein Disney+ Abo habe, habe ich bis jetzt folgendes geschaut:

- Star Wars VIII 7/10
- Star Wars XI 7/10
- Garfiled 8/10
- Garfiled 2 8/10
- The Mandalorian bis jetzt 7/10
- Finding Dory 6/10 
- Dschungelbuch (Original,nicht Remake) 7/10 
- Up 4/10 
- Und noch Diverse Kurzfilme
- SImpsons (Die Serie)


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Seit ich ein Disney+ Abo habe, habe ich bis jetzt folgendes geschaut:
> 
> - Star Wars VIII 7/10
> - Star Wars XI 7/10
> ...


"The Mandalorian" nur 7/10? Ich denke die Serie soll so überragend sein? 

Mit "Up" meinst du bestimmt "Oben", oder?
Sehr schlechte Bewertung. Für mich ist das einer der besten Animationsfilme überhaupt.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> "The Mandalorian" nur 7/10? Ich denke die Serie soll so überragend sein?
> 
> Mit "Up" meinst du bestimmt "Oben", oder?
> Sehr schlechte Bewertung. Für mich ist das einer der besten Animationsfilme überhaupt.


Ich habe nur die ersten 4 Folgen gesehen und fand es nicht so überragend, aber Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich.  Bei mir in Portugal gibt es nur die ersten 4 Folgen bis jetzt. Es wird langsam Interessanter, aber mal sehen wie es sich Entwickelt.

Ja mit Up meinte ich Oben, der Film langweilte mich schon in den ersten 30min und wurde nicht besser. Ein alter Mann und ein Kind die unbedingt den Ort finden wollen der verstorbenen Frau. Klingt romantisch aber mich langweilte es nach kurzer Zeit.

Habe ganze vergessen Monster AG der Liste hinzuzufügen, da gebe ich ein 8/10. Mein Lieblingsanimationsfilm, reiner Animationsfilm nicht so wie bei Garfiled, ist immer noch Wall E


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2020)

Der letzte Befehl


----------



## der_yappi (29. September 2020)

*Knives Out*

Würde auf so ca. 7-8 von 10 gehen.


----------



## boeuf (30. September 2020)

For all Mankind  (Staffel 1) 9/10
Die Amis können sich selbst auf die Schippe nehmen, wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob das beabsichtigt war . Jedenfalls eine gelungen Umkehrung des Wettlaufes zum Mond. Prima Ausstattung, zum Teil Originalaufnahmen,  allein die Autos aus den 70ern sind das Ansehen wert.


----------



## Firefox83 (1. Oktober 2020)

High Score (Staffel 1) 10/10

ist eine witzige Dokumentation auf Netflix über die Entstehungsgeschichte der Videospiele. Habe die erste Folge gesehen und sie war sehr unterhaltsam. Fühlte mich dabei in meine Kindheit zurück versetzt. Freue mich auf die weiteren Folgen.
Gilt aber nur für Nerds, meine Frau ist dabei eingeschlafen 









						High Score | Netflix – offizielle Webseite
					

In dieser Dokureihe über die Entstehungsgeschichte globaler Videospielhits melden sich auch die innovativen Schöpfer jener virtuellen Welten und Figuren zu Wort.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2020)

Das Jerico Projekt


----------



## Pisaopfer (2. Oktober 2020)

Total Recall (2012)  4/10 fand ich eher Mies!


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2020)

Deutschland 89 - 9/10
Ich finde Amazon (bzw. die UFA) hat mit der Deutschland Serie wirklich großartiges abgeliefert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2020)

Daddy's Home 2 - Mehr Väter, mehr Probleme!


----------



## T'PAU (4. Oktober 2020)

Bloodshot  *5/10*


----------



## corcoran2 (4. Oktober 2020)

The Devil all the Time 7/10


----------



## 700RRaptor (5. Oktober 2020)

*In meinem Himmel* - den Film fand ich sehr tragisch
*I saw the Devil* - einer der besten koreanischen Streifen, mit einer Stufe auf Ichi the Killer und Old Boy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2020)

Der Pate (Film )


----------



## corcoran2 (6. Oktober 2020)

Shooter Staffel 3
12/10 (schon richtig)


----------



## LeaL (6. Oktober 2020)

Warcraft: The Beginning


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Oktober 2020)

Habe auf Disney+ die Dokuserie, Ultimate Airport Dubai durch. Gebe 8/10 war sehr Unterhaltsam auch in der letzten Folge.


----------



## Dodl86 (7. Oktober 2020)

Tatsächlich habe ich grade nen Herr der Ringe Extended Marathon hinter mir.( Inkl. Die Hobbit Trilogie vorweg)
War n langes Wochenende


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Oktober 2020)

Der letzte Ritt


----------



## AlphaMale (10. Oktober 2020)

The Peanut Butter Falcon 7,5/10


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2020)

Der Soldat James Ryan: 10/10

Ein Meisterwerk von Steven Spielberg.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Soldat James Ryan: 10/10
> 
> Ein Meisterwerk von Steven Spielberg.


Wobei die inhaltlichen Fehler in dem Film schon lustig waren, irgendwie.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wobei die inhaltlichen Fehler in dem Film schon lustig waren, irgendwie.


Das ist mir egal. Der Film ist einfach gut.
Ist ja keine Dokumentation.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2020)

Monty Pythons wunderbare Welt der Schwerkraft


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Oktober 2020)

*Hubie Halloween         1,5/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WHrkciu0b54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Früher(TM) war Sandler ja noch gelegentlich in der ein oder anderen (Familien-)Komödie zu sehen, die ich auch heute noch lustig/schön finde (bspw. 50 First Dates, Anger Management, Little Nicky, etc.).
Hubie Halloween ist aber leider (wie so ziemlich alle neueren Filme von und mit Adam Sandler) einfach nur strunzdumm und unglaublich langweilig.


Was mir von dem Film blieb: Steve Buscemi (spielt "Walter Lambert") ist schrecklich alt geworden... 

Das war es auch schon.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2020)

The Old Guard


----------



## boeuf (11. Oktober 2020)

Abgeschnitten  8/10
Grasser Hororthriller mit Moritz Bleibtreu, Lars Eidinger und Fahri Yardim.
Nix für nen schwachen Magen. Wer wissen möchte wie man mit einem Mercedes zu einen Hubschrauberflug kommt, hier wirds gezeigt. Vollkasko unbedingt zu empfehlen.


----------



## corcoran2 (11. Oktober 2020)

The Mule 8/10


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2020)

Sherlock S2E3   
Gegen die BBC Variante sind alle anderen Holmes Verfilmungen maximal Durchschnitt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Oktober 2020)

Parasite

8/10
Trotz mancher etwas klamaukiger Einlagen ein echt fieser... Gibt es das Genre "Sozialthriller" schon?


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2020)

Operation Overlord: 7/10


----------



## corcoran2 (12. Oktober 2020)

Abgeschnitten 9/10
Die Deutschen können es auch.......


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2020)

Mission: Rohr frei!


----------



## boeuf (14. Oktober 2020)

Breaking Even 10/10
Klasse !! Stream ZDFneo


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2020)

Mandy


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2020)

It Follows  8/10

Ein wirklich guter Horrorfilm, der nicht viel erklärt und deshalb verschiedene Interpretationsansätze bietet. Die Interpretationen im Netz dazu, verleihen dem Film noch etwas mehr creepiness im Nachgang.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Oktober 2020)

_Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht 3: Die geheime Welt_

Ist seit kurzem im Prime-Abo mit drin, da hat es sich angeboten die Trilogie voll zu machen.
War ganz unterhaltsam.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2020)

Harlem, N.Y.C. – Der Preis der Macht


----------



## T'PAU (18. Oktober 2020)

1917  *9/10*

Wow, was für ein Filmerlebnis!
Der ganze Film ist (scheinbar!) an einem Stück rund um den Hauptakteur gedreht worden!
Nur als er einmal ohnmächtig war (Schwarzbild), ist der einzig erkennbare "Schnitt" (halt wenn aus schwarz wieder aufgeblendet wird) erkennbar.
Das macht den ganzen Film zu einem wirklich einzigartigen Erlebnis, der einem die Schrecken des 1. Weltkrieges noch viel intensiver erleben lässt, als "herkömmliche" Kriegsfilme!



Spoiler: kleine Ungereimtheit



Nur eins scheint im nachhinein etwas merkwürdig:
Wie kann bei dieser one-shot-Technik ein ganzer Tag/Nacht/Tag Wechsel gezeigt werden?


----------



## QeeQuu (18. Oktober 2020)

Blinder Fleck (Blindson) 

One Shot Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2020)

Wahnsinn ohne Handicap


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Oktober 2020)

Star Wars: Episode 8 - The Last Jedi

Meine Güte, mal wieder stelle ich fest: was für ein grottiger Film.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Oktober 2020)

Hotel Transsilvanien 3 – Ein Monster Urlaub
Red River
French Connection


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2020)

Back by Midnight


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2020)

Hubie Halloween 03/10

einfach nur peinlich...


----------



## 700RRaptor (20. Oktober 2020)

*Fulltime Killer* - der war vor über 10 Jahren schon cool und ist es immer noch, Jonnie To halt.
*Monos* - wird als neuer Herr der Fliegen bezeichnet. Kauf hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2020)

Bombshell


----------



## Kotor (23. Oktober 2020)

Don't Breathe


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Oktober 2020)

the devil all the time


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2020)

James Bond 007: Skyfall


----------



## seahawk (23. Oktober 2020)

Borat Subsequent Moviefilm - Alter, alter, alter... mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Oktober 2020)

X Men 8/10
X2 7/10
X Men der letzte Widerstand 8/10 RIP Xavier


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2020)

Black Hawk Down: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2020)

Blue Steel


----------



## Micha0208 (24. Oktober 2020)

Der Eisbär, von 1998 mit Til Schweiger. Alle paar Jahre gerne wieder.
Genialer Film; 10/10


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2020)

Transporter - The Mission: 8/10

Cooler Action Film. Oder Komödie. Ich musste stellenweise richtig lachen.


----------



## MaW85 (25. Oktober 2020)

"The Fan" von 1996


----------



## 700RRaptor (25. Oktober 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Borat Subsequent Moviefilm - Alter, alter, alter... mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


*Lohnt sich?*
Neulich ein Artikel gelesen über die Szene, wo eine junge Moderatorin einen bestimmten Politiker anflirtet und er direkt drauf anspringt und seine Hose aufmacht. Borat ins Zimmer gestürmt kommt und schreit, sie sei zu alt für dich, die ist schon 15.


----------



## seahawk (25. Oktober 2020)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> *Lohnt sich?*
> Neulich ein Artikel gelesen über die Szene, wo eine junge Moderatorin einen bestimmten Politiker anflirtet und er direkt drauf anspringt und seine Hose aufmacht. Borat ins Zimmer gestürmt kommt und schreit, sie sei zu alt für dich, die ist schon 15.


Ist halt ein Borat. Wobei die Szenen mit Guiliani extrem creepy sind.  Die Gesangseinlage auf der Demo der Coronaleugner ist auch ziemlich erschreckend.


----------



## 700RRaptor (25. Oktober 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> extrem creepy,  ziemlich erschreckend.


Das klingt sehr gut  Dann muss ich mein Prime Account wohl wieder reaktivieren.

Edit: Chop them like the saudis do.
Ich habe herrlich gelacht. Beste Komödie diesen Jahres.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2020)

Borat da hatte ich den ersten Film nach der Hotelzimmer Prügelszene (zwei Männer nackig, weitere Details lasse ich weg) aus gemacht. Der Ekelfaktor war da für mich erreicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2020)

Menace II Society


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Oktober 2020)

Knives Out bei Amazon mit Daniel Craig. 

Schön Spannend bis zum Schluss.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Oktober 2020)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Knives Out bei Amazon mit Daniel Craig.


Der hatte mächtig viel Spaß mit dem Film. Konnte man den anderen Darstellen auch ansehen, irgendwie.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2020)

Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi


----------



## chill_eule (26. Oktober 2020)

Hab mir die letzten Tage mal alle "Alien" Teile gegönnt, dank SyFy und K1 classics.
Natürlich in der "richtigen" Reihenfolge, also angefangen mit "Prometheus"


----------



## Two-Face (26. Oktober 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Natürlich in der "richtigen" Reihenfolge, also angefangen mit "Prometheus"


Und zur Krönung auf Teil 3 und 4 besser verzichtet.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und zur Krönung auf Teil 3 und 4 besser verzichtet.


Ich hoffe immer noch auf eine vernünftige Remastered Version von Teil 2. Das Bild ist furchtbar.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. Oktober 2020)

Thor - The Dark Kingdom

Hmmm, irgendwie n ziemlicher Lückenfüller-Film. Eher schwach für die MCU-Filme. 

Kein Film, sondern ne "Mini" - Serie mit zweistündigen Folgen: "Hornblower" (1998). Hab die ersten zwei Folgen geschaut und gefällt mir sehr gut. Auch wenn man damalige TV-Serien nicht mit den heutigen Produktionen vergleichen kann und die Romanvorlage vermutlich auch keine Literaturnobelpreise gewinnen würde (umgekehrt würde wohl auch bei kaum einem Literaturnobelpreis-prämierten Buch ein kurzweiliges Historien-Abenteuer mit sympathischem Titelhelden rumkommen). Ich werd's weiter gucken.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe immer noch auf eine vernünftige Remastered Version von Teil 2. Das Bild ist furchtbar.


Apropos furchtbares Bild: Gerade wieder die Blu-ray von "Terminator - Dark Fate" geschaut. Entweder ist beim mastern etwas gründlich schiefgelaufen, oder das war schon im Kino so. In ein paar Szenen (z.B. auf dem Güterzug und kurz danach auch nochmal) ist das Bild ganz merkwürdig fokussiert und die Personen haben extremes Ghosting, d.h. Nachzieheffekte/Unschärfen! Ansonsten ist das Bild ok, diese Stellen fallen extrem auf.

Underwater - Es ist erwacht * 5/10*

Schon bei der anfänglichen Kamerafahrt die gigantische Bohrkonstruktion entlang, dachte ich: "Wem ist denn da am 3D-Design Computer der Stift ausgerutscht?"
Selten sowas unrealistisch grosses gesehen! Und der Rest vom Film... der beknackte deutsche Zusatztitel lässt es erahnen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Oktober 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Thor - The Dark Kingdom
> 
> Hmmm, irgendwie n ziemlicher Lückenfüller-Film. Eher schwach für die MCU-Filme.


Die Thor-Filme waren doch allgemein die schäwchsten der MCU-Filme.
Und zwar nicht nur, weil Natalie Portman dort völlig deplaziert wirkt.^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2020)

A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2020)

*Hidden Figures*
Imo eine absolute Empfehlung für Ingenieure und verwandte Berufs/Denkgruppen. Statt mit viel Pathos über idealistische Freiheitskämpfer zu berichten geht es stattdessen um eine Gruppe von Menschen die einfach nur die spannende Aufgabe lösen wollen einen Menschen sicher ins All und wieder zurück zu bekommen. Unpraktischer weise sind sie schwarz und weiblich, was im Langley der 60er nicht gerade hilfreich ist, aber das ist nie das alles überstrahlende Thema sondern "nur" eine weitere Aufgabe die man dann halt lösen muss.


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2020)

Eine Legende ist von uns gegangen.
Rest in peace, Sean Connery.   
Du wirst und immer als James Bond in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2020)

American Graffiti


----------



## corcoran2 (31. Oktober 2020)

Hereditary 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2020)

Der bewegte Mann


----------



## PCGHGS (1. November 2020)

Knives Out 8/10


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2020)

London has fallen: 7/10

Eigentlich etwas flach. Aber Gerard Butler ist einfach cool. 
Den dritten Teil "Angel has fallen" muß ich mir noch angucken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2020)

Vernetzt – Johnny Mnemonic


----------



## corcoran2 (3. November 2020)

Run with the Devil 8/10


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den dritten Teil "Angel has fallen" muß ich mir noch angucken.


Den fand ich besser als die London Geschichte.


----------



## corcoran2 (3. November 2020)

Banden von Marseilles - Bronx
9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2020)

Chicago Cop


----------



## Taskmaster (5. November 2020)

*Spider City* auf Netflix





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W4pBoQf9als

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bekommt keine Wertung, da nach 30min abgeschaltet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2020)

Rhea M – Es begann ohne Warnung


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Gesetz der Rache: 8/10

Gerard Butler mal als Badguy. Richtig geiler Film. Habe ich jetzt zum 5. mal gesehen.
Man darf den Film nur nicht logisch hinterfragen, denn sonst hat er ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem.

Ansonsten:



Spoiler



Die Stelle wo er den zweiten Vergewaltiger lähmt und auf den Tisch in seine Einzelteile zerlegt ist am besten.


----------



## Schori (7. November 2020)

Das Schloss im Himmel.
Sehr schöner Anime von den Ghibli Studios aus 1986.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2020)

Fearless


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

Tatort Münster "Limbus": 8/10.

Mal was etwas ganz anderes von der Story.  Allerdings braucht man nicht mit Logik oder Realismus ankommen.
Dennoch sehr unterhaltend wie fast alle "Münster" Tatorte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. November 2020)

James Bond 007: Spectre


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2020)

Get out: 8/10

Ganz cooler Streifen.


----------



## Kindercola (13. November 2020)

Holidate
Lustiger Film für nen entspannten Abend
8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2020)

Menschenkind


----------



## corcoran2 (13. November 2020)

Replicas 8/10
Warum ein Flopp? War doch gute Unterhaltung, wenn auch anspruchslos.....


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (13. November 2020)

Der Hobbit, immer wieder gern gesehen


----------



## TriplePower (13. November 2020)

James Bond Collectors Box BluRay. Alle alten Jean Connery. Top!


*Disc - 01 James Bond jagt Dr. No*
James Bond wird auf den undurchsichtigen Chinesen Dr. No angesetzt. Der britische Geheimdienst vermutet, dass Dr. No von seiner schwerbewachten Insel aus die Raketenstarts in Cap Canaveral zu stören versucht. Wie Bond bei seinen Ermittlungen feststellt, hat der machtgierige Dr. No jedoch noch ein weit gefährlicheres Ziel: die Erringung der Weltherrschaft.
Laufzeit: ca. 105 Min.
Produktionsjahr: 1962
Regie: Terence Young
Darsteller: Ursula Andress, Sean Connery, Anthony Dawson, Bernard Lee, Jack Lord, Zena Marshall, Lois Maxwell, Joseph Wiseman;

*Disc 02 - Liebesgrüsse aus Moskau*
Die berühmteste Filmschlägerei, die je in einem Zugabteil stattfand, ist einer der Höhepunkte in diesem action-geladenen Film. Drei Fliegen mit einer Klappe will Multigangster Phantom schlagen: Die Entwendung einer russischen Dechiffriermaschine, den britischen und russischen Geheimdienst gegeneinander auszuspielen und die Ausschaltung des verhassten Superagenten James Bond 007. Unter dem Vorwand, die schöne russische Botschaftsangestellte Tatiana Romanova wolle in den Westen überlaufen, wird Bond nach Istanbul gelockt. 007 hat es diesmal mit höchst explosiven Verwicklungen zu tun.
Laufzeit: ca. 110 Min.
Produktionsjahr: 1963
Regie: Terence Young
Darsteller: Pedro Armendariz, Daniela Banchi, Sean Connery, Bernard Lee, Lotte Lenya, Robert Shaw;

*Disc 03 - Goldfinger*
Die berühmteste Filmschlägerei, die je in einem Zugabteil stattfand, ist einer der Höhepunkte in diesem action-geladenen Film. Drei Fliegen mit einer Klappe will Multigangster Phantom schlagen: Die Entwendung einer russischen Dechiffriermaschine, den britischen und russischen Geheimdienst gegeneinander auszuspielen und die Ausschaltung des verhassten Superagenten James Bond 007. Unter dem Vorwand, die schöne russische Botschaftsangestellte Tatiana Romanova wolle in den Westen überlaufen, wird Bond nach Istanbul gelockt. 007 hat es diesmal mit höchst explosiven Verwicklungen zu tun.
Laufzeit: ca. 106 Min.
Produktionsjahr: 1964
Regie: Guy Hamilton
Darsteller: Martin Benson, Honor Blackman, Victor Brooks, Sean Connery, Shirley Eaton, Gert Fröbe, Alf Joint, Burt Kwouk, Bernard Lee, Cec Linder, Desmond Llewelyn, Tania Mallet, Lois Maxwell, Michael Mellinger, Bill Nagy, Nadja Regin, Harold Sakata, Richard Vernon, Austin Willis;

*Disc 04 - Feuerball*
Durch einen ebenso genialen wie teuflischen Plan bringt der skrupellose Verbrecherboss Largo ein Natoflugzeug mit zwei Atombomben an Bord in seinen Besitz. Seine Forderung an die Westmächte: 300 Millionen britische Pfund oder die Vernichtung von zwei Großstädten. Superagent James Bond bleibt nicht viel Zeit, als er auf den Bahamas die Spur aufnimmt. Dabei kreuzen nicht nur zahlreiche üble Gestalten, sondern auch die schönsten Frauen der Welt seinen Weg.
Laufzeit: ca. 125 Min.
Produktionsjahr: 1965
Regie: Terence Young
Darsteller: Claudine Auger, Adolfo Celi, Sean Connery, Bernard Lee, Lois Maxwell, Luciana Paluzzi, Molly Peters;


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2020)

Star Trek (2009) : 8/10

Auch wenn einige die neuen Filme von JJ Abrams nicht mögen. Ich mag sie.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2020)

Sie nannten ihn Knochenbrecher


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2020)

Babylon A.D. : 6/10

Irgendwie hat mich der Film nicht richtig mitgenommen. Ich mag ja Vin Diesel aber da gefällt mir die "Pitch Black" Reihe mit ihm besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2020)

Good Girls Staffel 1 und 2


----------



## corcoran2 (15. November 2020)

In the Shadow of the Moon 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2020)

Der letzte Scharfschütze


----------



## corcoran2 (16. November 2020)

Mute 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2020)

Mal wieder True Lies - Wahre Lügen


----------



## corcoran2 (19. November 2020)

Stonehearst Asylum 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2020)

Hitman – Jeder stirbt alleine


----------



## corcoran2 (20. November 2020)

9.April Angriff auf Dänemark 7/10


----------



## RyzA (21. November 2020)

Final Score: 6.5/10

Ich mag ja Dave Bautista. Aber der Film ist etwas schwach.
Eigentlich fast eine Kopie von "Sudden Death" mit Jean-Claude Van Damme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2020)

The Amazing Spider-Man


----------



## Mahoy (21. November 2020)

Jiu Jjitsu *1/10*

Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich nur die ersten vier Minuten gesehen, der eine Gnadenpunkt ist dann auch eher dafür, dass man nicht gezwungen werden kann, sich den Schrott bis zum Ende anzusehen.

Billige Effekte, für die sich teilweise für die VHS-Grabbelkisten herunterkurbelte C-Movies Anfang der 90er des letzten Jahrhunderts geschämt hätten und sich an keiner Stelle nahtlos einfügen. Acting und Choreogaphie wie im Grundschultheater und wenn schon zu Anfang keine Spannung, sondern eher peinlich berührtes Lachen aufgebaut wird, kann es eigentlich nur noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2020)

Triple X : 7/10

Nette Actionkost.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. November 2020)

Family Guy Staffel 17


----------



## corcoran2 (22. November 2020)

Nebel im August 8/10


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. November 2020)

Nix zu tun gehabt am WE  Von daher die Miniserie "The Nightmanager" fertig geschaut und fand diese überragend. Sehr guter Dialoge, Action, spannende Locations   11/10
Und Ben Affleck in "The Accountant". Fand ich auch sehr nett und unterhaltsam. 10/10
Gruß T.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2020)

Die 36 Kammern der Shaolin


----------



## Bandicoot (23. November 2020)

I spit on your Grave - unrated. 
War ganz gut.


----------



## Pottsmoker (23. November 2020)

The World‘s Fastest Indian

Einer meiner größten Favoriten


----------



## manimani89 (23. November 2020)

james bond marathon auf sky


----------



## Kindercola (23. November 2020)

Transcendence

7/10 
Kann man sich mal anschauen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2020)

_Armee der Finsternis_ in der aufbereiteten BD-Fassung mit zusätzlichen Szenen - 11/10

"_Mach's Fressbrett zu und fahr zur Hölle!_" 
Mann, der Film is heute noch geil.


----------



## corcoran2 (23. November 2020)

Upgrade 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2020)

WarGames


----------



## beastyboy79 (23. November 2020)

Matrix 

immer noch 10/10, selbst nach mehr als 20Jahren CGI-Spam im Kino


----------



## Herbststurm (24. November 2020)

"Passengers"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny05 (24. November 2020)

Bruce Lee : Todesgrüße aus Shanghai ( 1972 ) 
Wat fürn alter Schinken , aber trotzdem noch irgendwie gut .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. November 2020)

Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## Cosmas (25. November 2020)

Attraction 1&2.

Überraschend gutes russisches SciFi Material.


----------



## T'PAU (25. November 2020)

Der dunkle Turm  *6,5/10*

Ganz unterhaltsam. Das Ende wirkt etwas überhastet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2020)

Beverly Hills Ninja – Die Kampfwurst


----------



## corcoran2 (27. November 2020)

ARQ 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2020)

Bullitt


----------



## T'PAU (27. November 2020)

Bad Boys for life  *6/10*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2020)

John Wick: Kapitel 2


----------



## corcoran2 (29. November 2020)

Mosul 8/10


----------



## Mahoy (29. November 2020)

The Doorman *5/10*

"Stirb langsam" für Arme. Nicht peinlich schlecht, aber sehr mittelmäßig inszeniert und choreographiert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2020)

Im Netz der Versuchung


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2020)

Sherlock S4E3 
0 Punkte weil es keine weitere Staffel gibt


----------



## shivatar (29. November 2020)

Mal den drittletzten Star Trek Film nachgeholt


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2020)

Tatort "In der Familie" (Teil1): 8/10


----------



## corcoran2 (1. Dezember 2020)

Die Bestie 8/10


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Dezember 2020)

Sphere - Die Macht aus dem All


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2020)

Der schwarze Abt


----------



## corcoran2 (6. Dezember 2020)

Watchmen 11/10
Ein Meisterwerk von Snyder.

The Girl in the Spiders Web 10/10


----------



## Mahoy (6. Dezember 2020)

Tenet *10/10*

Nonlineare Zeitreise-Action hart an der Grenze zum Mindfuck.


----------



## Andrej (6. Dezember 2020)

The Trial of the Chicago 7

Mir hat der Film sehr gefallen. Habe mir auch später noch paar Dinge im internet dazu durchgelesen. 
Vorallem über den Richter.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (6. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Tenet *10/10*
> 
> Nonlineare Zeitreise-Action hart an der Grenze zum Mindfuck.


Ein neuer Nolan Film und ich hab ihn noch nicht gesehen? Oh mann, die Blu Ray wird am Tag des Erscheinens in meinem Briefkasten sein


----------



## Fly4Fun (7. Dezember 2020)

"Fatman" 2020 mit Mel Gibson. Ein Weinachtsfilm mal anders. Hat mich sehr oft zum lachen gebracht. Ich finde Filme die offensichtlich lustig sein wollen, meist nie lustig. Hier aber ist es so, man lacht, obwohl der Film vermeintlich nicht lustig sein möchte. Schaut euchs an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5un-SJfkeEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Tatort "In der Familie" (Teil1): 8/10


Tatort "In der Familie" (Teil2): 5/10.
Das war wohl nichts.

Der erste Teil kriegt von mir im nachhinein auch weniger Punkte. Maximal 6-7/10.

Am besten sind immer noch Tatort "Münster" und "Köln".


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2020)

The Infiltrator


----------



## corcoran2 (9. Dezember 2020)

The Drop 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2020)

Das Messer am Ufer


----------



## corcoran2 (10. Dezember 2020)

Black Box 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2020)

Rocky 1


----------



## corcoran2 (11. Dezember 2020)

KIN 8/10


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Dezember 2020)

*Captive State 4/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xf5E5CIZwFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Welt wurde quasi über Nacht von Aliens erobert, die Menschheit komplett unterworfen und dient nur noch als Nutzvieh, der Planet wird all seiner Ressourcen beraubt. Eine kleine Gruppe Menschen hat sich in einer "Schläferzelle" organisiert und möchte mit einem gezielten Anschlag auf ein hochrangiges Ziel den Widerstandswillen der Menschheit mobilisieren. Zumindest scheint es so, als wäre das der Plan. Was die Mitglieder der Zelle nicht wissen, ist...
Mehr verrate ich nicht. 


Das Setting ist nicht unbedingt neu und auch das Budget war nicht atemberaubend hoch (sieht man dem Film aber nicht unbedingt an). Leider ist er über weite Strecken recht langatmig und dem (für seine Verhältnisse recht stark) abgemagerten John Goodman merkt man an, dass er mehr mit seiner Gesundheit kämpft, als damit, seiner Rolle irgendeine Tiefe geben zu müssen. Er spielt die Sache einfach emotionslos herunter.
Die Nebenrollen sind mit leidlich bekannten Darstellern besetzt. Keiner tut mehr, als er/sie müsste.

Unterm Strich: Es gibt viel zu selten Aliens zu sehen und über weite Strecken passiert quasi gar nichts. Deswegen war ein Spannungsaufbau auch nahezu unmöglich und der Film plätscherte einfach so dahin.

Der Film ist kein völliger Totalausfall, aber man muss ihn auch nicht unbedingt gesehen haben.


----------



## mardsis (13. Dezember 2020)

Der Hundertjährige, der aus dem Fenster stieg und verschwand

Ein paar schöne Lacher gehabt, 8,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2020)

Ip Man 4: The Finale


----------



## corcoran2 (15. Dezember 2020)

Ashfall 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2020)

Kill Zone S.P.L.


----------



## corcoran2 (16. Dezember 2020)

The Informer 10/10


----------



## corcoran2 (17. Dezember 2020)

Intrige 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2020)

Kin


----------



## Mahoy (18. Dezember 2020)

The Kid Detective *8/10*

Ich bin ja eigentlich kein Fan von Krimis, aber der war wirklich gut gemacht. Eine originelle Prämisse, beeindruckende Charakterdarstellung/-entwicklung und bis in die letzte Nebenrolle sehr präzises und wirksames Schauspiel.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2020)

Pacific Rim: 8/10

Gut gemachter Kaiju-Film. Der zweite Teil ist leider etwas schwächer.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2020)

Fantomas bedroht die Welt


----------



## Mahoy (19. Dezember 2020)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Fantomas bedroht die Welt


Ein Klassiker. Kein anderer wirft die Frage auf, wer den Gehenkten weggehängt hat.


----------



## corcoran2 (19. Dezember 2020)

Road To Perdition 10/10


----------



## clown44 (19. Dezember 2020)

Hard Powder *7,5/10*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Dezember 2020)

Edge of Tomorrow
Der Film gefällt mir sehr gut, obwohl Tom Cruise mitspielt, den Typen kann ich normalerweise generell nicht leiden, weder sein Schauspielerisches NICHT-können mit seinen zwei gefühlskalten Gesichtsausdrücken, noch sein bizarres Privatleben in dieser Geldgeilen Gehirnwäsche Sekte, aber in dem Film kann man ihn gut ertragen.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Dezember 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Edge of Tomorrow
> ...aber in dem Film kann man ihn gut ertragen.


Ja, weil er dauernd draufgeht.
Der Film ist ja praktisch für Tom-Cruise-Fans wie -Hasser gleichermaßen wie geschaffen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2020)

Spüre ich hier viel Neid? 
Den Film habe ich auch schon bestimmt 5 mal gesehen. Ich freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil. Tom Cruise ist ein Erfolgsgarant. Ich kenne keinen Film mit ihm der wirklich schlecht ist. Der erste Film den ich mit ihm gesehen hatte war "Top Gun" damals im Kino. Ich mag ihn als Schauspieler sehr. Nur was er privat macht ist schon fragwürdig. Aber das muß er selber wissen und ich versuche immer beides zu trennen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2020)

Deep Blue Sea


----------



## corcoran2 (20. Dezember 2020)

The Infiltrator 10/10


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Spüre ich hier viel Neid?


Neid? Ggü wem? Tom Cruise?  


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Film mit ihm der wirklich schlecht ist.


Du hast dir die neue Mumie also nicht angetan. Gute Entscheidung.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du hast dir die neue Mumie also nicht angetan. Gute Entscheidung.


Den Film habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht gesehen. 

Topic: Olympus has fallen - 8/10

Gerard Butler Bonus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Dezember 2020)

James Bond 007 – Im Angesicht des Todes


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich mag ihn als Schauspieler sehr. Nur was er privat macht ist schon fragwürdig.


Ich finde ihn auch super und freue mich auf die nächsten Mission Impossible Filme.
Und was er privat macht ist seine Privatsache. Das interessiert mich schlicht nicht.
Immerhin trennt er das von seiner Schauspielerei.
Anders als z.B. John Travolta, der ja den furchtbaren SiFi Film gemacht hat.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Du hast dir die neue Mumie also nicht angetan. Gute Entscheidung.


Ansehen kann man sich den, aber die beiden Filme mir Rachel Weisz fand ich besser.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immerhin trennt er das von seiner Schauspielerei.
> Anders als z.B. John Travolta, der ja den furchtbaren SiFi Film gemacht hat.


Da wär' ich mir nicht so sicher. _Operation Walküre_ mit ihm als Sektenmitglied in der Rolle eines Widerstandskämpfers hatte schon auch ein gewisses Geschmäckle, wenn du mich fragst.
 Auch wenn der Film an sich natürlich nicht anähernd so beschissen war, wie der von Travolta.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da wär' ich mir nicht so sicher. _Operation Walküre_ mit ihm als Sektenmitglied in der Rolle eines Widerstandskämpfers hatte schon auch ein gewisses Geschmäckle, wenn du mich fragst.


Den fand ich jetzt nicht so schlecht. auch wenn sich viele aufgeregt haben, dass Cruise Stauffenberg spielt.
Ich wünsche mir ja noch einen weiteren Jack Reacher.


----------



## corcoran2 (21. Dezember 2020)

The Town 8/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Dezember 2020)

Spider Man: Homecoming

Schon ganz witzig, den ganzen Avengers-Schmonz mal aus der Perspektive eines Teenagers zu sehen. Gleichzeitig aber auch alles ein bisschen zu... teenagerhaft  7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2020)

Der rote Kreis


----------



## RyzA (22. Dezember 2020)

Mord im Orient Express (2017): 7/10

Irgendwann als Kind hatte ich eine andere Verfilmung davon gesehen. Es gibt wohl 5. Aber das ist lange her und ich kann mich kaum noch dran erinnern.

Edit:

Predator: 8/10.  Klassiker.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Dezember 2020)

Mal wieder zwei meiner Lieblingsfilme: 

*Die Hard*
DER Weihnachtsfilm überhaupt! 


> "Jetzt hört mal gut zu Jungs! ...Es war die Nacht vor Weihnachten, über dem ganzen Haus lag Ruhe und niemand bewegte sich! Abgesehen von den vier Arschlöchern, die auf der Rückseite anmarschieren in zweier Trupps, wie es bei den Bullen üblich ist!"



*Collateral*
Der Film hat einfach was. Kamera, Setting, Musik, Dialoge. Der ganze Stil davon gefällt mir einfach.


> "Irgendwann...Irgendwann wird mein Traum wahr werden"...eines Nachts wirst du aufwachen, und feststellen, dass es zu spät ist...dass sich dein Traum in Luft aufgelöst hat. Dein Wunsch wird sich nicht erfüllen, denn auf einmal bist du alt. Und nichts ist passiert...und es wird auch nichts mehr passieren, weil du es sowieso nie machen wolltest. Du schiebst deinen Wunsch in irgendeine Ecke deines Hirns, lehnst dich in deinen Sessel zurück und lässt dich den Rest deines Lebens vom Fernseher hypnotisieren."


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2020)

Tödliche Weihnachten


----------



## type_o (23. Dezember 2020)

*Cheech & Chongs heiße Träume**  *​Die zwei Typen sind schon Pflicht für Jeden....


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2020)

The Midnight sky -- ganz frisch seit heute bei Netflix verfügbar.
Gefiel mir gut, auch wenn der film einige Längen hat. Trauriger Schluss, aber trotzdem guter schluss.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2020)

21 Bridges


----------



## corcoran2 (24. Dezember 2020)

The Midnight Sky 8/10
Bright 9/10


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2020)

Rambo II: 8/10

Leider im Free-TV mit Werbung und geschnitten. Aber ich hatte irgendwie keine Lust die Bluray-Box rauszukramen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Dezember 2020)

Everest

Erstaunlich gut, würde sagen 8-9/10 für einen Animationsfilm für die ganze Familie.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2020)

Black Christmas


----------



## corcoran2 (25. Dezember 2020)

The Gentlemen 12/10


----------



## clown44 (25. Dezember 2020)

Sully *100/10*


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2020)

Jurassic World: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2020)

The Secret


----------



## corcoran2 (26. Dezember 2020)

Tau 9/10


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2020)

Jurassic World 2: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2020)

Crime Spree – Ein gefährlicher Auftrag


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2020)

Ich, beide & sie: 8/10

Jim Carrey ist einfach Klasse.


----------



## kampfgurke78 (27. Dezember 2020)

Code 8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2020)

Kiss & Kill


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Dezember 2020)

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri 9/10


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Dezember 2020)

Otto - Der Film

Hui, als Humor noch lustig sein wollte und durfte. Genialer Film. 
10/10


----------



## corcoran2 (28. Dezember 2020)

Auslöschung 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2020)

American Assassin


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2020)

Jojo Rabbit 10/10


----------



## corcoran2 (29. Dezember 2020)

Apostle 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2020)

Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2020)

Onward: Keine halben Sachen 7/10


----------



## Mr_old_school (29. Dezember 2020)

Serie "*Ein guter Mensch*": ich finde die Serie irgendwie gut - hat mal etwas erfrischendes ( vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass es eine türkische Serie ist, mit 100% mir unbekannten Schauspieler*innen)
Note bisher: 7,5 von 10
Lasst Euch mal auf die Serie ein...insgesamt 12 Folgen, ich bin nun bei Folge 6 angekommen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2020)

Everest: 8/10


----------



## Painkiller (29. Dezember 2020)

*The Gentlemen*
Typisch Guy Ritchie eben. Ein sehr unterhaltsamer Film, auch wenn Snatch und Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels meiner Meinung nach immer noch besser sind.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2020)

Wayne’s World


----------



## corcoran2 (29. Dezember 2020)

Skin 10/10


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (30. Dezember 2020)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2020)

The Gentlemen


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Dezember 2020)

Soul 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2020)

Der City Hai


----------



## Mahoy (31. Dezember 2020)

Wonder Woman 1984 *6/10*

Der Film ist eher ein weihnachtlicher Wohlfühl-Film mit emotionaler Message für die ganze Familie, als typische Superhelden-Action. Das berücksichtigt, hätte man trotzdem mehr daraus machen und das Ganze vor allem etwas straffen sollen.

Der Mandalorianer hat hier übrigens keinen Helm auf. Skandal!


----------



## Two-Face (31. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Mandalorianer hat hier übrigens keinen Helm auf. Skandal!


Das heißt, er kriegt wieder seinen Schädel eingedrückt?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2020)

True Grit


----------



## corcoran2 (31. Dezember 2020)

Level 16 8/10


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2021)

Jurassic Park 2: 8/10
Jurassic Park 3: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2021)

Der Supercop


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Januar 2021)

Zum x-ten Mal:

Stargate (1994)


----------



## Fly4Fun (1. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pnTbfPsD-nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIzazUv2gtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eZAIl8U9aBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RjcxJfO1Xzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xCwwxNbtK6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2021)

Into the Blue


----------



## corcoran2 (1. Januar 2021)

T-34 Das Duell 8/10


----------



## beastyboy79 (1. Januar 2021)

Contagion 10/10

Weils so kommen würde, wenn der Virus eine höhere Mortalitätsrate hätte. Aktueller gehts kaum.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2021)

Der Schakal: 7/10

Da finde ich den Film von 1973 etwas besser. Aber Bruce Willis mal als Bösewicht ist ganz cool.

Vertrauter Feind: 8/10

Super Film & Soundtrack.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2021)

Wir sind die Neuen


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2021)

Sudden Death: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2021)

47 Ronin


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2021)

Dieses bescheuerte Herz: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2021)

Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## corcoran2 (4. Januar 2021)

Danger Close 8/10

Red Sparrow 7/10


----------



## beastyboy79 (5. Januar 2021)

Blade Runner 2049  10/10 , die einzig wahre Dystopie


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2021)

Miss Marple: Der Wachsblumenstrauß


----------



## T'PAU (6. Januar 2021)

Die Känguru-Chroniken   *7/10*

Eigentlich ganz witzig. Natürlich streckenweise wieder arg übertrieben der "deutsche" Humor.
Toll getrickstes Beuteltier.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2021)

The Fanatic


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2021)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Die Känguru-Chroniken 7/10
> Eigentlich ganz witzig.


Das ist die beste Bewertung die ich je über die Verfilmung gesehen habe. Kanntest du die (Hör-)Bücher?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2021)

The Descendants - Familie und andere Angelegenheiten


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Januar 2021)

Red sparrow 8/10

Fand ihn von Anfang bis Ende sehr spannend.

Body Cam 4/10

Fing nach 20 min. an, hier im Forum nebenbei zu stöbern, was ein starker Hinweis dafür ist auszumachen, da der Film es nicht mehr schafft meine Aufmerksamkeit zu halten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2021)

Gattaca


----------



## T'PAU (7. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist die beste Bewertung die ich je über die Verfilmung gesehen habe. Kanntest du die (Hör-)Bücher?


Nein, wahrscheinlich deshalb meine relativ gute Bewertung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2021)

Friday


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

Abraham Lincoln Vampirjäger: 6.5/10

Green Lantern: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2021)

Parallelwelten


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Januar 2021)

The Wolf of Wall Street - 9/10

Bin aber mittlerweile auch echt n großer Fan von Leo DiCaprio, innerlich kaputte Gestalten kann er einfach wirklich gut spielen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2021)

Der dunkle Turm


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2021)

Tatort Köln "Der Tod der Anderen": 5/10

Manchmal hat man das Gefühl das den Machern die Ideen ausgehen. Billigster Hollywood-Abklatsch war das.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Januar 2021)

Eine Antiquität:

"Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art"

9/10

Teilweise eeetwas langatmig.
Akte X auf gute 2 Stunden eingedampft, und das sogar 20 Jahre früher


----------



## T'PAU (12. Januar 2021)

Der Unsichtbare (2020)  *7/10*

Typischer "Boah wie will die sich DA wieder rauswinden" Film. Die Luft ist natürlich raus, wenn man die Auflösung kennt, aber trotzdem spannend!


----------



## Cleriker (12. Januar 2021)

Das Philadelphia Experiment 6,5/10
Den Film hab ich als Kind mal zufällig mitbekommen und heute wiedergefunden und direkt geschaut. Die Tage kommt der zweite dran.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2021)

Die Schwester der Königin


----------



## Mastermind83 (12. Januar 2021)

The Founder


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2021)

Onkel Paul, die große Pflaume


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Januar 2021)

The Gentlemen - 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2021)

Der Blob


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2021)

_Mission: Impossible - Fallout 7/10_

10/10, wenn Simon Pegg  endlich langsam, brutal und grausam exterminiert worden wäre.


----------



## shivatar (15. Januar 2021)

Mal wieder einen alten Star Trek reingezogen, den zweiten Film in Anlehnung an die TNG Serie, komm nicht auf den Namen  

Davor Source Code, Lucy und The Zero Theorem, alles ziemlich geniale zum Nachdenken anregende Filme


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Januar 2021)

War das dann nicht First contact?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2021)

Angst über der Stadt


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Januar 2021)

Apocalypse Now (Final Cut)


----------



## clown44 (16. Januar 2021)

Unstoppable - Außer Kontrolle *9/10*


----------



## corcoran2 (16. Januar 2021)

Outside The Wire 8/10


----------



## soulstyle (17. Januar 2021)

The Last Kingdom 8/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Januar 2021)

The midnight sky  - 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2021)

A Prayer before Dawn - Das letzte Gebet


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Januar 2021)

The awakening


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2021)

Der Tödliche Freund


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2021)

Der November Mann: 7/10

Olga Kurylenko ist eine tolle Frau.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2021)

Amityville Horror – Eine wahre Geschichte


----------



## corcoran2 (19. Januar 2021)

Yes, God, Yes 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2021)

Der Hund von Baskerville


----------



## corcoran2 (19. Januar 2021)

Slasher Staffel 2 und 3. 1 gibt es iwie nicht. 11/10
Aber nichts für schwache Nerven (Psycho-Horror)


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Olga Kurylenko ist eine tolle Frau.


Eben The Room mit ihr geschaut. Mystery-Thriller und auch 7/10 -kann man sich definitiv mal geben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2021)

Midnight Run – Fünf Tage bis Mitternacht


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Januar 2021)

Netflix The Ritual

9/10 - Horrorfilm. Mit geringen Erwartungen gestartet und sehr positiv überrascht - intensiver Streifen.


----------



## corcoran2 (23. Januar 2021)

Zombieland 6/10


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2021)

Die Vorsehung: 6.5/10

Trotz guter Schauspieler und einen guten Anfang lässt der Film zum Ende hin nach.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2021)

Let Me In


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2021)

*Edge of Tomorrow*

7/10

Die Idee einer Zeitschleife ist natürlich nicht neu, aber trotzdem spannend und sogar abwechslungsreich erzählt.
Was sehr erfrischend ist, ist der trottelige Held (Tom Cruise) am Anfang, welcher eben nicht direkt der "Superstar" ist, sondern eher komplett unbedarft und hilflos  
Enthält, neben guter Action, somit auch eine nette Prise Humor.


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2021)

@chill_eule: Nur 7/10? Der Film bekommt von mir locker 8-9/10. Ich habe den bestimmt auch schon 5 mal gesehen.
Habe den auf Bluray und freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2021)

Äh, 8-9/10? 

Zweiten Teil brauch ich da auch nicht.

Wie gut, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2021)

Brain on Fire


----------



## chill_eule (24. Januar 2021)

Schneemann

6/10

Solider "nordischer" Krimi nach einem Buch, dass ich nicht kenne.
Ohne Michael Fassbender in der Hauptrolle und anderen sehr starken Nebendarstellern wäre es noch 1 Punkt weniger.
Als Film ist die Story halt eher 08/15 bzw. Hausmannskost und lebt eher von guten Schauspielern und einer guten Regie.

Wenn man das Buch (aus einer mehrteiligen Reihe) und somit auch die Hauptfigur kennt, wird man mit dem Film evtl. eher warm als wenn man ihn "einfach so" guckt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Januar 2021)

Mary, Queen of Scots

Ja, hmmm, weiß noch nicht so recht, wie ich den fand. Muss ich glaube ich nochmal mit ein paar Leuten drüber diskutieren und dann nochmal anschauen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn man das Buch (aus einer mehrteiligen Reihe) und somit auch die Hauptfigur kennt, wird man mit dem Film evtl. eher warm als wenn man ihn "einfach so" guckt.


Die Harry Hole Krimis von Jo Nesbo kann ich nur empfehlen, die Verfilmung hab ich mir noch nicht angetan.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2021)

Der dunkle Turm: 7/10

Mir hat der Film gut gefallen. Aber ich kenne das Buch nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der dunkle Turm: 7/10
> 
> Mir hat der Film gut gefallen. Aber ich kenne das Buch nicht.


Wenn du das kennen würdest, hätte dir der Film wahrscheinlich nicht gefallen.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Januar 2021)

Jojo Rabbit 8/10
Eine klasse Filmidee, muss ich zugeben.


Dann noch Tenet.
Ohne Bewertung. Dazu muss ich ihn erst mal verstehen.^^


----------



## blautemple (25. Januar 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Dann noch Tenet.
> Ohne Bewertung. Dazu muss ich ihn erst mal verstehen.^^


Puuh, ich dachte schon ich wäre der Einzige der ratlos vorm Fernseher saß


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2021)

Als ich den Film im Kino gesehen hatte habe ich mich  leicht überfordert gefühlt. Mußte erstmal sacken lassen... aber alles habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden. Auf jeden Fall hole ich mir den Film auf Bluray und werde ihn bestimmt dann noch mehrmals angucken.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Januar 2021)

Ich hab den sofort verstanden, allerdings nur deshalb, weil ich mich zufällig ein paar Tage vor dem Sehen mit Zeitreise-Paradoxa auseinandergesetzt hatte und deshalb schon geeicht war.


----------



## boeuf (25. Januar 2021)

Tenet 4/10
verwirrend, irgendwann hab ich nicht mehr durchgeblickt.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2021)

Es gibt einen Film über das gute alte Telnet?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2021)

Der Junge und sein Hund


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Januar 2021)

Ummah - unter Freunden


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2021)

Furyo – Merry Christmas, Mr. Lawrence


----------



## RyzA (30. Januar 2021)

Kickass 2: 7/10

Leider stark geschnitten im Free-TV.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2021)

The Wolf of Wall Street 6,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2021)

Die Horror-Party


----------



## corcoran2 (30. Januar 2021)

Guns Akimbo 7/10


----------



## chill_eule (30. Januar 2021)

Vier Fäuste gegen Rio


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2021)

Dein Zuhause gehört mir


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2021)

The Great Escapists EP 1&2
Richard Hammond und Tory Belleci gestrandet auf einer Pazifikinsel mit sehr viel Bastelmaterial -> Top Gear meets Mythbusters meets Survival.
Klingt absurd, ist es auch und dabei zumindest für meinen Geschmack auch unglaublich lustig.


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2021)

Beyond Skyline: 5/10

Der Film hat ausser guten Effekten nicht viel zu bieten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2021)

Operation Odessa


----------



## corcoran2 (1. Februar 2021)

Postcard Killings 7/10


----------



## Valtox (1. Februar 2021)

Deadpool, bekommt eine 8/10.


----------



## Taskmaster (1. Februar 2021)

*Escape Room (2019, nicht der von 2017) 5/10*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8W6yYBAUxv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Horrorfilmchen (btw. momentan auf Netflix abrufbar) über ein paar Menschen, die scheinbar nichts gemein haben und durch ominöse Würfel-Einladungen zu einer Teilnahme an einem (seit einiger Zeit auch bei uns recht beliebten) Escape Room-Spielchen gelotst werden.

Wie das in solchen Filmen nun mal so ist, wird aus dem vermeintlichem Spaß schnell ein Fleischwolf, den nur wenige
überleben.

Nicht unbedingt gut, nicht unbedingt schlecht: mittelprächtig.



boeuf schrieb:


> Tenet 4/10
> verwirrend, irgendwann hab ich nicht mehr durchgeblickt.


Nicht schlimm. Auch wenn man ihn versteht, ist der Film (zumindest mMn.) einfach nicht sonderlich gut (warum genau, habe ich ja hier erklärt).
Wenn man der Handlung wirklich nicht folgen kann (oder will), kann man sich auch die mittlerweile reichlich vorhandenen Erklärungen im Netz ja mal durchlesen (bspw. hier) und überlegen, ob der Film dadurch irgendwie besser wird.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis stand lediglich einer vollkommen auf dem Schlauch und das auch nur, weil dieser so gar keinen Bezug zu MINT-Fächern besitzt, sein Abi auch schon einige Jahre her ist und sich deswegen unter Begriffen wie bspw. "Inversion" schon von Haus aus nichts vorstellen konnte (spätestens beim Gedanken an "inverse Elemente" würgt doch heutzutage ein nicht unerheblicher Teil eines GK-Mathematik ein paar Bröckchen Mittagessen wieder hoch und benötigt keine weiteren Erläuterungen mehr).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2021)

Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht


----------



## boeuf (1. Februar 2021)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wenn man der Handlung wirklich nicht folgen kann (oder will), kann man sich auch die mittlerweile reichlich vorhandenen Erklärungen im Netz ja mal durchlesen


Ich möchte keinen Film erklärt haben. Die Handlung soll sich in meiner Phantasie entfalten.  Tut sie das nicht, taugt mir der Film nicht. Erklärungen sind ja auch nur die sehr individuellen  Wiedergaben des Erklärers.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Februar 2021)

Asphaltgorillas - meh
Wenn ich ihn kurz beschreiben müsste, dann als deutschen Tarantino für Arme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2021)

Am Anfang war das Feuer


----------



## corcoran2 (2. Februar 2021)

Unhinged 9/10


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2021)

Life: 7/10
Ganz netter Alien-Klon.

AVP 2: 6/10
Schwächer als der erste Teil.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2021)

Missing in Action


----------



## Mahoy (2. Februar 2021)

Cyborg 2: Glass Shadow (8/10)

Klar, es ist ein typisches B-Movie der frühen 90er. Aber im Vergleich zu manchem heutigen Hochglanz-Trash trotzdem ein Meisterwerk. Billig und doof, aber nicht langweilig und mit ein paar geradezu klassischen Momenten.

Außerdem mit Jack Palance, Elias Koteas, Billy Drago ... Nun gut, und mit Angelina Jolie, bevor sie in Hochglanz-Trash mitspielen durfte. Das stört aber nicht weiter, weil sie hier nur dekorativ sein muss.

Und in der IMDB mit nur 3,9 von 10 bewertet, was in dem Segment als absolute Empfehlung zu verstehen ist.  

"Wer mit dem Teufel speisen will, braucht ein großes Besteck!"


----------



## RyzA (2. Februar 2021)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Missing in Action


Braddock


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2021)

Das Amulett des Todes


----------



## ISchneeWeissI (4. Februar 2021)

*Deliver Us From Evil 6/10 *​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2021)

Die unglaubliche Entführung der verrückten Mrs. Stone


----------



## chill_eule (4. Februar 2021)

Hab gestern Abend/Nacht folgende Filme in chronologischer Reihenfolge geschaut:

Cube: Zero
Cube
Cube 2: Hypercube

Insgesamt wohl so 5/10 
Das Original ist schon irgendwie geil. 
Teil 0 und 2 versuchen noch irgendwie Story rein zu bringen, was aber nur so mittel klappt...

Am Ende steht/sitzt/liegt man da so: WTF?!


----------



## RyzA (4. Februar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Insgesamt wohl so 5/10
> Das Original ist schon irgendwie geil.
> Teil 0 und 2 versuchen noch irgendwie Story rein zu bringen, was aber nur so mittel klappt...


Teil 1 und 2 hatte ich gesehen. An 2 kann ich mich gar nicht mehr so richtig erinnern.
Eins war aber echt gut. Teilweise auch ganz schön fies.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2021)

Mann beißt Hund


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Februar 2021)

Jack Reacher 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2021)

The Untouchables – Die Unbestechlichen


----------



## T'PAU (6. Februar 2021)

Kick Ass  *8/10*


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Februar 2021)

White boy Rick 
9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2021)

City Limits - Sie kennen kein Erbarmen


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2021)

Stolen: 7/10

Eigentlich noch schlechter. Aber bekommt von mir einen Nicolas Cage Bonus. Weil ich ihn mag.

Terminator 2: 10/10

Da braucht man nicht viel zu sagen. Der beste Film aus der Terminator Reihe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2021)

Buckaroo Banzai – Die 8. Dimension


----------



## Bu11et (7. Februar 2021)

Malcom and Marie

Schauspielerisch eine 10/10


----------



## clown44 (7. Februar 2021)

Extraction - Operation Condor *6,5/10*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2021)

Screamers – Tödliche Schreie


----------



## corcoran2 (7. Februar 2021)

Space Sweepers 8/10


----------



## RyzA (7. Februar 2021)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Screamers – Tödliche Schreie


Cooler Film. Auch wenn er etwas trashig rüberkommt.

Dune (1984): 8/10.

Mir gefällt der Film von David Lynch. Die Bücher kenne ich aber nicht. Ich freue mich schon auf die Neuverfilmung von Denis Villeneuve.


----------



## gepuscht (8. Februar 2021)

Godzilla II: King of the Monsters
6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2021)

Shooter


----------



## RyzA (9. Februar 2021)

Der schmale Grat: 8/10.

Der Film ist etwas anders als andere Anti-Kriegsfilme. Gerade auch zum Schluss.
Aber ich mag die Filme von Terrence Malick.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2021)

Die Outsider


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2021)

Equilibrium: 8/10

Super SciFi-Thriller. Mit tollen Kampf-Choreographien.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2021)

Kampf der Titanen


----------



## Mahoy (13. Februar 2021)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Kampf der Titanen


Den Klassiker aus dem Jahre 1981 oder den Rohrkrepierer aus dem Jahre 2010?


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Februar 2021)

Bliss  8/10 

Salma Hayek und Owen Wilson in nem weirden und irgendwie auch tragischen mindblow Movie


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Den Klassiker aus dem Jahre 1981 oder den Rohrkrepierer aus dem Jahre 2010?


Den Klassiker 

Off Topic : Sinnliche Täuschung


----------



## Mahoy (13. Februar 2021)

Venom (7/10)

In Erwartung des Sequels noch mal angeschaut. Sicher kein cineatisches Meisterwerk, aber als das, was er sein will, funktioniert der Film. Dem Gedankenaustausch zwischen Wirt und Symbiont hätte man ruhig mehr Raum geben und dafür ein paar etwas zu gestreckte Actionszenen straffen können.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2021)

Asphalt Børning 
Absoluter Schwachsinn


----------



## corcoran2 (13. Februar 2021)

Seized 6/10


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Venom (7/10)
> In Erwartung des Sequels noch mal angeschaut. Sicher kein cineatisches Meisterwerk, aber als das, was er sein will, funktioniert der Film. Dem Gedankenaustausch zwischen Wirt und Symbiont hätte man ruhig mehr Raum geben und dafür ein paar etwas zu gestreckte Actionszenen straffen können.


Da war ich im Kino drin. Mir hat der Film gut gefallen. War echt witzig der innere Kampf zwischen Wirt und Symbiont.  
Tom Hardy ist aber auch ein guter Schauspieler.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2021)

Der Spion von nebenan


----------



## T'PAU (14. Februar 2021)

The Terminator  *9/10*

Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder die Blu-ray reingezogen.
Alle Achtung wie die den ursprünglichen Mono-Sound von 1984 surroundmässig aufgepeppt haben!
Bei einigen Future-War Sequenzen dachte ich, ich hab _versehentlich_ T2 eingelegt! 
Aber leider gibt's auch Szenen, die tonal echt unterirdisch (geblieben) sind (z.B. erste Autoverfolgung so um 41 Min.)!
Wer da beim mastern geschlafen hat... 

Will jetzt mal in der Reihenfolge mit T2 weitermachen und dann nur noch "Dark Fate", welcher ja an T2 anknüpft.
Alle andere Film-Handlungsstränge (T3, Die Erlösung, Genisys) enden ja irgendwie im nichts und wurden von "Dark Fate" sowieso _abgelöst!_
Voll an die Wand gefahren das ganze Terminator-Franchise.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2021)

John Woo’s Blackjack


----------



## soulstyle (14. Februar 2021)

Rambo III


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2021)

Hellboy – Call of Darkness


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (15. Februar 2021)

the hunt mit betty gilpin mal wieder einen film den ich gelikt habe 
ist sowas wie harte ziele oder surving the game...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2021)

Die Stadt der verlorenen Kinder


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Februar 2021)

Detektiv Pikachu

Godzilla mit Bryan Cranston


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2021)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Alle andere Film-Handlungsstränge (T3, Die Erlösung, Genisys) enden ja irgendwie im nichts und wurden von "Dark Fate" sowieso _abgelöst!_


Na ja, Dark Fate endet auch so. Keine Fortsetzung in Sicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2021)

Ultraviolet


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Februar 2021)

/edit: falscher Thread


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2021)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Will jetzt mal in der Reihenfolge mit T2 weitermachen und dann nur noch "Dark Fate", welcher ja an T2 anknüpft.
> Alle andere Film-Handlungsstränge (T3, Die Erlösung, Genisys) enden ja irgendwie im nichts und wurden von "Dark Fate" sowieso _abgelöst!_
> Voll an die Wand gefahren das ganze Terminator-Franchise.


"Dark Fate" macht doch erst Recht alles kaputt. John Connor wird gleich am Anfang vom T-800 umgebracht. Die Figur in die jeder soviel Hoffnung gesetzt hatte. Und ist aufeinmal nicht mehr wichtig dafür eine Frau.  In Teil 5 wird er der Böse. Für mich existieren eigentlich nur die Teile 1-4.

Topic: Good Fellas - 9/10

Top Mafia Streifen mit Star-Besetzung von Martin Scorsese.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Februar 2021)

Last Knight


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Dark Fate" macht doch erst Recht alles kaputt. John Connor wird gleich am Anfang vom T-800 umgebracht. Die Figur in die jeder soviel Hoffnung gesetzt hatte. Und ist aufeinmal nicht mehr wichtig dafür eine Frau.


Spoilertag wäre hier super gewesen, da ich den Film tatsächlich noch nicht gesehen habe, wobei ich auch glaube, dass ältere Filme irgendwann kein Anrecht mehr auf Spoilertags besitzen 

Noch ein älterer Film den ich gestern zum ersten Mal sah:

Collateral

Thriller mit ewig Strahlemann Tom Cruise in einer ungewohnten Rolle als soziopathischer Auftragskiller. War ok.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für mich existieren eigentlich nur die Teile 1-4.


Den vierten hätte man sich schon sparen können.


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Spoilertag wäre hier super gewesen, da ich den Film tatsächlich noch nicht gesehen habe, wobei ich auch glaube, dass ältere Filme irgendwann kein Anrecht mehr auf Spoilertags besitzen


Ich bin davon ausgegangen das ihn schon jeder gesehen hat.  Oder zumindest die meisten (welche sich dafür interessieren).



Threshold schrieb:


> Den vierten hätte man sich schon sparen können.


Ich war froh mal was aus der Terminator-Zukunft zu sehen. Ok, hätte man noch besser machen können.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den vierten hätte man sich schon sparen können.


...den dritten auch.
Im Prinzip alles was nach Teil 2 kam, war nur noch Kuhmelkerei, nennen wir das Kind doch gleich beim Namen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...den dritten auch.
> Im Prinzip alles was nach Teil 2 kam, war nur noch Kuhmelkerei, nennen wir das Kind doch gleich beim Namen.


Der dritte ist der Beste.  
Kristanna Loken.  

Von Kristanna Loken lasse ich mich gerne terminieren. 
Und von Seven of Nine lasse ich mich assimilieren.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2021)

Showdown in Little Tokyo


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Februar 2021)

Interstellar 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2021)

Howard – Ein tierischer Held


----------



## Marty00 (17. Februar 2021)

Hardcore (Originaltitel: Hardcore Henry)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2021)

Blue Steel


----------



## Krautmausch (18. Februar 2021)

Star Trek III - The Search For Spock. Einwandfrei, aber bei weitem nicht so emotional wie das Ende von Star Trek II - The Wrath Of Khan, und bei weitem nicht so eine Erfahrung wie Star Trek I - The Motion Picture.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2021)

Die Fliege


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Februar 2021)

Justice League. 

Meine Güte, der Film ist ja wohl einfach nur schlecht, "cheesy" und peinlich...


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Februar 2021)

Red Dot

Überraschender Thriller aus Schweden. 7/10


----------



## T'PAU (18. Februar 2021)

Wonder Woman 1984  *4/10*

Naja...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2021)

Die Fremde in dir


----------



## clown44 (19. Februar 2021)

Stirb Langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2021)

Das Todesspiel


----------



## T'PAU (20. Februar 2021)

Terminator 2 (Special Edition)  *9,5/10*


----------



## corcoran2 (21. Februar 2021)

Neues aus der Welt 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2021)

Hostage – Entführt


----------



## corcoran2 (21. Februar 2021)

Red Dot 8/10


----------



## RyzA (22. Februar 2021)

Ultraviolet: 6/10

Die Actionszenen sind ganz nett und Milla Jovovich ist schön anzusehen... aber sonst eher flach.


----------



## Kindercola (22. Februar 2021)

Seventh Son 3/10

Fand den mega langweilig,


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2021)

Logan Lucky


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Februar 2021)

Blodsband - Mirush und sein Vater


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (22. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der dritte ist der Beste.
> Kristanna Loken.
> 
> Von Kristanna Loken lasse ich mich gerne terminieren.
> Und von Seven of Nine lasse ich mich assimilieren.


naja der zweite und der vierte waren die besten.. der letzte auch aber im endeffekt waren die alle ganz ansehnlich.
und der vierte war doch auchn harter düsterer film?


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Februar 2021)

Ballads of Buster Scruggs

Western im Anthologie-Format seh ich zum ersten Mal in der Form.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2021)

Killer's Bodyguard


----------



## corcoran2 (23. Februar 2021)

Songbird 8/10 (aus aktuellem Anlass)


----------



## Y2MAC1980 (24. Februar 2021)

'Cam' auf Netflix. Gebe ich 7,5/10


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2021)

Killer´s Bodyguard: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2021)

McMafia Staffel 1


----------



## corcoran2 (27. Februar 2021)

Survive the Night 1/10
Mein Schlefaz.....Bruce Willis brauchte wohl Geld....und ich zu faul um abzuschalten!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Februar 2021)

Fledermausmann - Der dunkle Ritter
In UHD, mit HDR und gutem Ton, dass macht Spaß.
Der beste Fledermausfilm, überwiegend wegen des Antagonisten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2021)

Der Wolf - Gefallene Engel


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Februar 2021)

Dead don't die   4/10

top Besetzung unnötig verheizt


----------



## corcoran2 (28. Februar 2021)

Der Sternenwanderer 7/10


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2021)

The Equalizer: 8/10


----------



## Kindercola (1. März 2021)

300
mal wieder vorgeholt - guck ich irgendwie gerne


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2021)

The Help


----------



## corcoran2 (1. März 2021)

Code AVA 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2021)

The Empty Man


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2021)

John Wick 3: 7/10

Jack Reacher 2: 7/10

In beiden Fällen finde ich die Vorgängerfilme besser.


----------



## corcoran2 (9. März 2021)

Sentinelle 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2021)

Masterminds - Minimaler IQ, maximale Beute


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2021)

Thor: Tag der Entscheidung

OMFG, ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so gut unterhalten gefühlt. Stilistisch vllt. etwas eigen, aber der Crossover ins Guardians Setting ist ziemlich cool gelungen. Und da gehört ein bisschen Blödelhumor halt auch zu. 

Und diese Valkyrie... Holy Moly, ich glaub ich bin verknallt!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2021)

The Baytown Outlaws


----------



## Mahoy (11. März 2021)

Boss Level *7/10*

Eigentlich der der typische 08/15-SciFi-Actioner, dessen Versatzstücke man alle schon früher in der einen oder anderen Form (und häufig besser) gesehen hat. Aber als das, was er sein will, funktioniert der Streifen.

Da es zudem der erste Film mit Frank Grillo in einer Hauptrolle ist, den ich nicht nach spätestens 15 Minuten abgeschaltet, sondern gut unterhalten bis zum Ende verfolgt habe, bin ich in großzügiger Stimmung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2021)

Spione wie wir


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2021)

Der Prinz aus Zamunda 2 : 6.5/10

Teilweise gab es gute Lacher. Aber manchmal auch arg unter Gürtellinie. Insgesamt mittelmäßig.
Ich kann mich an den ersten Teil auch kaum noch  erinnern ob der besser war. Ist schon über 30 Jahre her wo ich den gesehen habe. Und dann glaube ich auch nur einmal.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2021)

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2021)

Habe ich gestern auch im Fernsehen geguckt obwohl ich den auf Bluray habe.
Aber manchmal ist man sehr bequem.
Würde dem Film 8/10 geben.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an den ersten Teil auch kaum noch erinnern ob der besser war. Ist schon über 30 Jahre her wo ich den gesehen habe. Und dann glaube ich auch nur einmal.


Im Grunde genommen ist der zweite Teil ein Remake des ersten.
Im ersten suchte er in Queens eine Frau. Im zweiten dann seinen Sohn.
Der erste war aber besser da frischer. Im zweiten wurden die Gags des ersten neu aufgewärmt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2021)

Die Klapperschlange 1 musste mal wieder sein


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist der zweite Teil ein Remake des ersten.
> Im ersten suchte er in Queens eine Frau. Im zweiten dann seinen Sohn.
> Der erste war aber besser da frischer. Im zweiten wurden die Gags des ersten neu aufgewärmt.


Ja das stimmt schon. Aber trotzdem noch ganz gut. Die besten Teile sind für mich 3 und 4. Weil die einfach noch größer und epischer sind. Nur was sie da mit dem Hulk gemacht haben das gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt schon. Aber trotzdem noch ganz gut. Die besten Teile sind für mich 3 und 4. Weil die einfach noch größer und epischer sind. Nur was sie da mit dem Hulk gemacht haben das gefällt mir nicht.


Vom Prinz aus Zamunda gibt es schon Teil 3 und 4?


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2021)

Ich vermute das Zitat ist das falsche gewesen  .
@Topic: *Yesterday* 8/10 . Sicher kein komplexes Meisterwerk aber eine schicke Homage an die Beatles.


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vom Prinz aus Zamunda gibt es schon Teil 3 und 4?


Sorry, ich hatte nicht richtig gelesen. Dachte du meinst die Avengers.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hatte nicht richtig gelesen. Dachte du meinst die Avengers.


Die Avengers suchen in Queens eine Frau?


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Avengers suchen in Queens eine Frau?


Hatte sich nicht Black Widow mal in die Ecke verlaufen? Oder verwechsel ich da was.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2021)

Paycheck – Die Abrechnung


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. März 2021)

Anabelle 3 - schwächer als 2, aber immer noch ok. Mir sind die Warrens grundsätzlich sehr sympathisch als "Exorzisten", sind leider nur in Nebenrollen. Freue mich dafür schon auf Conjuring 3.


----------



## dw86 (14. März 2021)

Jacky Chan: Police Story - Hammer Film!


----------



## FetterKasten (14. März 2021)

New Kids Turbo
6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2021)

Tomb Raider


----------



## corcoran2 (17. März 2021)

The Block Island Sound 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2021)

Kindsköpfe 2


----------



## GuterUser112 (17. März 2021)

Greenland 7/10


----------



## corcoran2 (18. März 2021)

Deadpool 2  7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2021)

Rogue Hunter


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. März 2021)

40 Minuten vom neuen Jumanji. Dann abgebrochen. Was 'n Rotz. 0/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2021)

¡Drei Amigos!


----------



## soulstyle (19. März 2021)

The One


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2021)

_Game of Thrones_ - Staffel 8

So, habe mir jetzt die letzte Staffel endlich angetan. Meine Güte - dass sie die Erzählgeschwindigkeit spürbar angezogen haben, war mir schon seit der 6. Staffel bewusst. Aber die Achte ist ja sprunghafter als eine PowerPoint-Präsentation.   Was das mit den Charakteren angestellt hat, ist nun wirklich unter aller Kanone.
Ich wusste ja schon vorher, dass ich mir von der 8. Staffel nicht zu viel erwarten darf, aber wie man eine geniale Serie dermaßen in den Sand setzen kann, hab' ich zuvor noch nie erlebt. Nicht mal das Finale von _Dexter_ war so beschissen.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> 40 Minuten vom neuen Jumanji. Dann abgebrochen. Was 'n Rotz. 0/10


Fand ich auch total flach obwohl ich die Schauspieler mag.


----------



## T'PAU (19. März 2021)

Zack Snyder's Justice League  *6/10*

Vier Stunden, echt jetzt?   
Man nehme einen Weltraum-Bösewicht, nennen wir ihn Thanos... ach 'ne das war ja ein anderes Superhelden-Universum, egal. Dann sind da noch drei Infinity-Steine... mist, wieder falsch, dann eben "Mutterboxen". 
Eine Clique Superhelden, die sich nur widerwillig zusammentun, um die Welt zu retten, nennen wir sie Avengers... ah sh** schon wieder falsch!
Aber ihr seht schon, dass das alles irgendwie so dermassen ausgelutscht und austauschbar ist, gääähn!
Sollte ursprünglich eine vierteilige Mini-Serie werden und ist dann zu einem Mammut-Film verwurstet worden.

Vor dem Film kam dann noch der Warnhinweis, dass dieser in *4:3* (!!!) gezeigt wird, weil Snyder es so wollte, da er später in IMAX Kinos gezeigt werden soll! Ja, ne is klar!
Deshalb sind die IMAX Schnipsel in "The Dark Knight" ja auch in 16:9! Geile Logik. 

Trotz allem aber doch mit einem gewissen Unterhaltungswert, kann man sich einmal antun!


----------



## RyzA (20. März 2021)

Pacific Rim 2: 7/10

Nicht mehr ganz so gut wie der Vorgänger.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2021)

Allein mit Onkel Buck


----------



## corcoran2 (20. März 2021)

Captive State 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2021)

Ghost in the Shell


----------



## chill_eule (23. März 2021)

Grad einen historischen Film im guten, alten TV entdeckt:

Demolition Man  

10/10


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Grad einen historischen Film im guten, alten TV entdeckt:
> 
> Demolition Man


Wie war das nochmal mit den 3 Muscheln?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2021)

Die Fürsten der Dunkelheit


----------



## binär-11110110111 (24. März 2021)

John Wick: Kapitel 3 - eine Gewaltorgie auf hohem Niveau. ER hat es wieder getan, aber (leider) ohne Bleistift, ganz langsam durchs Auge - der Klassiker.


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2021)

Sanfte Grüße, Bürger. Was sind heute eure Extreme?  

@Topic:
*Zack Snyder's Justice League* (6/10)

Hyperkompensation in Reinkultur. Whedon hat den Film verhunzt, indem er ihn bis zur Sinnlosigkeit gekürzt und verkaspert hat. Snyder's Cut hat das Ganze zwar marginal verbessert, indem einige Abläufe und Charakterreaktionen jetzt tatsächlich Sinn ergeben, aber wesentlich besser wird der Film dadurch nicht.
Neben tatsächlich sinnvollen und wirksamen Szenen ist ein Haufen Zeug dazugekommen, dass vom Tempo her einfach nicht stimmt und/oder nur Du-musst-jetzt-gefälligst-Wow-rufen-Gewichse bzw. hohles (und teilweise albernes) Pathos  in Superzeitlupe ist.
Ich habe den Film mit einem Bekannten geschaut und mir schätzungsweise alle 20 Minuten gewünscht, ich hätte das gleiche schlichte Gemüt wie er und könnte mich damit zufrieden geben, dass es durch die längere Spieldauer auch mehr Pantyshots von Gal Gadot gab.

Aber nein, es reicht nicht. Es gibt Gnadenpunkte für Snyders erkennbare Mühe, sein Werk zu retten und wenigstens eine bessere Verständnisbasis für mögliche weitere (inkl. bereits erschienener Filme wie "Aquaman") zu schaffen, aber umfassendere Charaktereinführungen in einer vierstündigen Trauerbewältigung macht noch keinen Film, der für sich stehend mehr als knapp Mittelmaß wäre.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal mit den 3 Muscheln?


Hab ich ehrlich gesagt bis heute nicht verstanden, wie das mit den 3 Muscheln funktionieren soll. Ich glaube, dass ich es aber auch nicht wirklich wissen will...😅

@Topic, 

Babadook 4/10
Zum 2. Mal versucht durchzuschauen und irgendwie packt und gruselt der Film mich nicht. Der größte Horror war eigentlich die Verhaltensstörung des Jungen zu ertragen...


----------



## Mahoy (24. März 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hab ich ehrlich gesagt bis heute nicht verstanden, wie das mit den 3 Muscheln funktionieren soll. Ich glaube, dass ich es aber auch nicht wirklich wissen will...😅


Er hat keine Ahnung, wie man die drei Muscheln benutzt! 

So ein De... - _Mööööp! Sie bekommen eine Geldstrafe von einem Credit wegen Verstoßes gegen das verbale Moralitätsstatut._


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. März 2021)

Und in einer alternativen Realität schlugen die Menschen sich in den Supermärkten, während des Corona-Lockdowns, um die letzten Muscheln in den Regalen...

Edit: Die Inspiration zu den 3 Muscheln ist auch unterhaltsam 





__





						Demoliton Man – …Was hat es eigentlich mit den drei Muscheln auf sich? – Mussmansehen
					






					mussmansehen.de


----------



## chill_eule (24. März 2021)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> John Wick: Kapitel 3 - eine Gewaltorgie auf hohem Niveau. ER hat es wieder getan, aber (leider) ohne Bleistift, ganz langsam durchs Auge - der Klassiker.


Ich finde John Wick generell schon geil, aber Teil 3 war mit abstand (wie so oft) der schwächste.
Die Story macht einfach gar keinen Sinn mehr. 
Hauptsache man kann möglichst viele Leute möglichst _cool_ umbringen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2021)

Pandorum


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. März 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich finde John Wick generell schon geil, aber Teil 3 war mit abstand (wie so oft) der schwächste.
> Die Story macht einfach gar keinen Sinn mehr.
> Hauptsache man kann möglichst viele Leute möglichst _cool_ umbringen


Ja, leider. Bin mal gespannt, ob Teil 4 diesbezüglich besser wird. Wenn nicht, fände ich es jetzt aber auch nicht so tragisch, da der Film eigentlich ja seit Tag 1 davon lebt, dass eine Ein-Mann-Armee wegen einem banalen Grund die komplette Mafia auf eine visuell sehr anschauliche Weise auseinandernimmt


----------



## chill_eule (24. März 2021)

Jaaa, Auto und Hund, schön und gut, aber was in Kapitel 3 abgeht ist ja nicht mehr feierlich...
Erst will er zum Ältesten um Buße zu tun, aber zwischendurch und, vor allem, hinterher ändert sich wieder Alles?
Dann knallt ihn auch noch sein engster Verbündeter einfach ab?
Einfach sinnlos...
Hauptsache man kann dann noch irgendwie Teil 4 dranhängen, dies mal bei den "Pennern"...


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. März 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Jaaa, Auto und Hund, schön und gut, aber was in Kapitel 3 abgeht ist ja nicht mehr feierlich...
> Erst will er zum Ältesten um Buße zu tun, aber zwischendurch und, vor allem, hinterher ändert sich wieder Alles?
> Dann knallt ihn auch noch sein engster Verbündeter einfach ab?
> Einfach sinnlos...
> Hauptsache man kann dann noch irgendwie Teil 4 dranhängen, dies mal bei den "Pennern"...


Ok, jetzt wo du es erwähnst, erinnert es mich auch wieder daran wie krass die Story für'n A**** war. Hab ehrlich gesagt nur noch das Finale mit Mark Dacascos in positiver Erinnerung gehabt. Ich weiß jetzt aber auch wieder wieso


----------



## corcoran2 (24. März 2021)

WW 1984 6/10


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich finde John Wick generell schon geil, aber Teil 3 war mit abstand (wie so oft) der schwächste.
> Die Story macht einfach gar keinen Sinn mehr.
> Hauptsache man kann möglichst viele Leute möglichst _cool_ umbringen


Vor allem scheint es dort keine Polizei zu geben. Nur die Unterwelt.
Und die Passanten gehen alle unerschrocken weiter wenn jemand in der Öffentlichkeit umgebracht wird.
Ist bei John Wick das Normalste der Welt.


----------



## chill_eule (25. März 2021)

Das "Problem" mit fehlender Polizei und ignoranten Bürgern hast du aber in ganz ganz vielen Filmen und Serien.
Da wird wie wild verfolgt und geballert, teils am hellichten Tage, in einem Wohngebiet/Geschätfsviertel, und keinen stört es  
Grad in den USA wären nur beim Verdacht auf Schüsse, innerhalb von 5 Minuten mindestens 4 Streifenwagen vor Ort (so in Echt jetzt) 

Aber das würde natürlich massiv den Fluss stören, wenn Herr J. Wick während der Verfolgungsjagd von nem dicken Streifenpolizisten ein Knöllchen bekäme, weil er den Blinker nicht gesetzt hat beim Abbiegen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2021)

Das Amulett des Todes


----------



## Mahoy (25. März 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber das würde natürlich massiv den Fluss stören, wenn Herr J. Wick während der Verfolgungsjagd von nem dicken Streifenpolizisten ein Knöllchen bekäme, weil er den Blinker nicht gesetzt hat beim Abbiegen


Mal abgesehen von der behördlichen Unterpräsenz ist es erstaunlich, wie grenzwertig inkompetent die angeblichen Profikiller, gegen die Wick antritt, in einen Shootout gehen. Die stellen sich dermaßen dämlich an, dass es überhaupt nichts ausmacht, das Wick trotz aller Coolness selbst auch nicht gerade ein Taktiker vor dem Herrn ist.

Kurz gesagt: Die ausufernden Moorhuhnjagden wurden mir ziemlich schnell langweilig. Wenn sie da unbedingt noch mehr Teile herauspressen möchten, dann sollen sie doch bitte jemanden einstellen, der sie berät, wie ein längeres Feuergefecht tatsächlich aussehen könnte - unter der fiktionalen Annahme, dass einer der Teilnehmer signifikant mehr badass ist als der Rest und deshalb nicht schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit sehr tot ist.

Ansonsten kann man sich auch Tontaubenschießen auf irgend einem obskuren englischen Sportkanal anschauen und sich die verteilte Hirnmasse dazudenken.


----------



## RyzA (25. März 2021)

Ja logisch bzw realistisch darf man solche Filme eh nicht bewerten.
Ich finde auch das man in Teil 3 etwas übertrieben hat.
Der Bodycount kann locker mit Rambo 3 oder 4 mithalten.  Die meisten Filmtoten in einen Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2021)

Bad Trip


----------



## soulstyle (26. März 2021)

SKY Rojo,
kplt durch geschaut


----------



## corcoran2 (26. März 2021)

Massage from the King 8/10


----------



## Two-Face (26. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja logisch bzw realistisch darf man solche Filme eh nicht bewerten.
> Ich finde auch das man in Teil 3 etwas übertrieben hat.
> Der Bodycount kann locker mit Rambo 3 oder 4 mithalten.  Die meisten Filmtoten in einen Film.


Nicht mal annähernd.
Klammert man mal die ganzen Kriegsfilme und Filme mit richtigen Schlachten (z.B. HdR, 300, Troja o. ähnliche) aus, ist immernoch _Hard Boiled_ der Film mit der höchsten "Body Count" (über 300).

Guck' dir mal generell die ganzen Hongkong-Actionfilme aus den 80ern und 90ern an, insbesondere die _A better Tomorrow_-Trilogie, _The Killer, _oder_ Hard Boiled - _was da innerhalb kurzer Zeit an Blei verteilt und gestorben wird, dagegen ist Rambo fast 'n Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2021)

Massenschlachten natürlich ausgenommen.
Aber ich hatte mal vor längerer Zeit wirklich irgendwo gelesen das Rambo 3 (da gab es 4 noch nicht) den höchsten Bodycount hätte. Es gab auch mal ne Fanseite von Rambo 2, da hatte jemand jeden Filmtod, Szene für Szene, auf seiner Homepage bildlich dokumentiert.


----------



## Two-Face (26. März 2021)

Also _Rambo 3_ war zwar definitiv nichts für Pazifisten, aber selbst seinerzeit stimmte das so nicht ganz.
_A Better tomorrow 2_ kam ein Jahr vorher raus und hatte einen Killcount von fast 200, Sam Peckinpah's Western _The Wild Bunch_ von 1969 145. 
In _Rambo 3_ segeneten laut dem, was ich dem Internet entnehmen kann dagegen "nur" 130 Personen das Zeitliche, aber gemessen an der Gesamtbrutalität stechen die Rambos halt heute noch deutlich raus. 
In _Rambo 4_ sterben knapp doppelt so viele (und doppelt so blutig), aber an _Hard Boiled_ kommt das immernoch nicht ran - mehr als 300 Personen sterben in dem Film an einer sehr akuten Bleivergiftung, nicht umsonst steht der Film in Deutschland in seiner ungeschnittenen Fassung bis heute auf dem Index.


----------



## Mahoy (26. März 2021)

Wenn man Massenschlachten außen vor lässt, gibt es die meisten Filmtoten in Katastrophenfilmen.


----------



## RyzA (26. März 2021)

Wir meinen aber "Kickass" Filme.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. März 2021)

Guns Akimbo 7/10
Harry Potter meets Kickass


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2021)

The Punisher (2004) - 6/10

Hat viele Schwächen der Film. Am besten ist die Kampfszene mit dem Russen in der Wohnung.


----------



## Mahoy (27. März 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat viele Schwächen der Film. Am besten ist die Kampfszene mit dem Russen in der Wohnung.


Mir gefällt die Begegnung mit Harry Heck (Mark Collie) besser:

Erst im Diner mit dem Song  "In Time", der quasi die ganze Prämisse des Punisher-Franchise zusammenfasst:


Spoiler



I can hear what you're thinkin'
All your doubts and fears
And if you look in my eyes
In time, you'll find the reason I'm here

And in time, all things shall pass away
In time, you may come back some day
To live once more or die once more
But in time, your time will be no more

You know your days are numbered
Count 'em one by one
Like notches in the handle of an outlaw's gun
You can outrun the devil if you try
But you will never outrun the hands of time
In time, there'll surely come a day

In time, all things shall pass away
In time, you may come back some say
To live once more or die once more
But in time, your time will be no more

I can hear what you're thinkin' ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7jt-KHFy-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Dann die Auto-Verfolgungsjagd und schließlich "You're one dumb son of a b1tch, bringin' a knife to a gunfight."


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann die Auto-Verfolgungsjagd und schließlich "You're one dumb son of a b1tch, bringin' a knife to a gunfight."


Ja das war auch ganz witzig. Leider im Fernsehen wieder stark geschnitten.
Die sind voll doof. John Wick 3 hatten sie letztens ungeschnitten gezeigt (obwohl der viel brutaler ist). Zur selben Sendezeit.

Am besten finde ich diesen "Punisher" Kurzfilm





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWpK0wsnitc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da geht es richtig zur Sache. Und so sollten sie mal einen richtigen Punisherfilm machen.


----------



## Johnny05 (27. März 2021)

Terminator 1 ..., Arnie at his best 

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2021)

The Punisher mit T.J.


----------



## Mahoy (27. März 2021)

Keinen Film, aber die ersten Episoden von "Invincible". Ich war zuerst kritisch, dass der Stoff als Animationsserie verfilmt wird, bin jetzt aber sehr zufrieden mit der Umsetzung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2021)

Dark Skies - Sie sind unter uns


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. März 2021)

Stand by me 10/10

Wunderschöner Film.
Es wird einfach eine interessante Geschichte erzählt, ohne eine politische Agenda daraus zu machen. Schöne Zeiten waren das.

Edit: Abwertung um 5 Punkte, weil keine ethnischen Minderheiten oder Frauen im Film vorkommen. 5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2021)

Terrifier


----------



## corcoran2 (1. April 2021)

Verirrte Kugel 9/10


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Stand by me 10/10
> 
> Wunderschöner Film.
> Es wird einfach eine interessante Geschichte erzählt, ohne eine politische Agenda daraus zu machen. Schöne Zeiten waren das.


Könnte ich mir auch mal wieder angucken. Das gleichnamige Lied ist auch sehr schön.


----------



## Mahoy (1. April 2021)

Godzilla vs. Kong (6/10)

Ganz unterhaltsam, ich hab' mir aber mehr davon erhofft. Die Story ist ebenso überfrachtet wie hohl (Das ist/geht jetzt so, weil ... muss so!) und es fällt schwer, Sympathien für die menschlichen Protagonisten zu entwickeln.

Die Monster-Prügeleien sind auf jeden Fall sehenswert, aber die gibt's bestimmt bald als Zusammenschnitt auf Youtube, ohne dass man sich das hingeschluderte Kasperletheater drumherum antun muss.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2021)

@Mahoy : Wo hast du den Film gesehen? Ich dachte der wäre verschoben worden.


----------



## soulstyle (1. April 2021)

50m²
Staffel1, Folge 1.
Fängt interessant an, denke geht so in Richtunge Unterwelt Mafia gedöns


----------



## Mahoy (2. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Mahoy : Wo hast du den Film gesehen? Ich dachte der wäre verschoben worden.


https://www.netzwelt.de/news/187834...eht-action-blockbuster-heute-deutschland.html


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> https://www.netzwelt.de/news/187834...eht-action-blockbuster-heute-deutschland.html


Achso, HBO Max. Ok. Dann muß ich wohl solange warten bis es den Film auf Bluray gibt.
Unser Kino wird wohl Corona bedingt nicht mehr so schnell aufmachen, geschweige denn überleben.


----------



## clown44 (2. April 2021)

R.I.P.D - Rest in Peace Department 7,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2021)

Die Reise ins Labyrinth


----------



## corcoran2 (3. April 2021)

47 Ronin 7/10


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> https://www.netzwelt.de/news/187834...eht-action-blockbuster-heute-deutschland.html


Ist ja armselig. Das bevölkerungsreichste Land Westeuropas und die haben kein Interessiere, das hier einzuführen.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2021)

Picknick mit Bären: 7/10

Ganz nette Komödie mit Robert Redford und Nick Nolte. Aber die Gags halten sich in Grenzen.


----------



## FetterKasten (3. April 2021)

Archive
9/10, da ich Scifi mag


----------



## corcoran2 (4. April 2021)

Sky High 8/10


----------



## RyzA (4. April 2021)

Auferstanden: 7/10

Akzeptable Bibelverfilmung (bzw Ostern) aus einer anderen Perspektive. Ich mag auch den Schauspspieler Cliff Curtis.  Joseph Fiennes hat seine Rolle auch gut gespielt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2021)

The Falcon and the Winter Soldier 3 Teile


----------



## Mahoy (4. April 2021)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Falcon and the Winter Soldier 3 Teile


Ja, die Serie ist bisher gut gemacht. Vieleicht stellenweise ein bißchen sehr in die Länge gezogen, aber hochwertig produziert und - trotz ernsten Tönen - unterhaltsam.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2021)

The Highwaymen


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. April 2021)

Fear of rain 9/10
Drama-Thriller über eine Jugendliche und ihrem Kampf gegen ihre schwere Schizophrenie, ergo auch ein Kampf zwischen Einbildung und Realität.  Der Film ist im Kern sehr ernst und auch recht unangenehm. Eine 10/10 allein für die schauspielerische Leistung von Madison Iseman.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2021)

Hellboy


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. April 2021)

The Witch next door  - 7/10


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2021)

The Accountant: 7/10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2021)

Asher


----------



## RyzA (10. April 2021)

The hateful Eight: 8/10

Super Tarantino Film. Besonders die Dialoge mal wieder. Und im Free TV ungeschnitten - welch ein Wunder.


----------



## Ichaufloesung (10. April 2021)

Der goldene Handschuh. 😁👍


----------



## soulstyle (10. April 2021)

47  Ronin


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2021)

Thunder Force


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2021)

Unhingend - ausser Kontrolle: 7/10

Gut gespielt. Russel Crowe hat wohl für die Rolle extra zugenommen. Nur seine Synchronstimme ist eine andere als sonst.  Der Film ist sehr brutal und stellenweise stark unglaubwürdig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2021)

Outland – Planet der Verdammten


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2021)

Sound of Metal 
Gut gespielt und erzählt, aber irgendwie auch sehr vorhersehbar.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2021)

V wie Vendetta: 8/10.

Super Zukunfts-Dystopie von den Wachowsky-Schwestern. Bzw Regie hat James McTeigue geführt. Sie haben das Drehbuch geliefert.


----------



## l0lhunt3r_HD (12. April 2021)

Meine letzten filme waren alle 3 back to the future filme


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2021)

Der Mann, der König sein wollte


----------



## Mahoy (13. April 2021)

*The Nevers*

Pilotfilme zählen auch als Filme, oder? Unbedingte Empfehlung meinerseits; wenn die Serie die Qualität halten kann: Interessante Story, facettenreiche Charaktere und geschliffene Dialoge. Und düsterer, als man es von Whedon gewohnt ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2021)

Squirm - Invasion der Bestien


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2021)

_Tuareg: Die tödliche Spur_

Nach über 35 Jahren hat's der Film doch noch auf DVD geschafft, auch wenn die Qualität leider absolut miserabel ist. Es wurde nämlich nicht das Quellmaterial überarbeitet, sondern einfach die VHS-Fassung 1:1 kopiert, wie mir scheint.^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2021)

The Blind Man


----------



## Mahoy (17. April 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Tuareg: Die tödliche Spur_


Bei dem Titel klingelt was bei mir. Ist das nicht so ein Italo-Heuler aus den späten 70er oder frühen 80er Jahren? Kategorie "Gute Idee, mittelmäßige bis schlechte Ausführung"?


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei dem Titel klingelt was bei mir. Ist das nicht so ein Italo-Heuler aus den späten 70er oder frühen 80er Jahren? Kategorie "Gute Idee, mittelmäßige bis schlechte Ausführung"?


Joa, ich würde sagen, so in etwa.
Mark Harmon spielt da die Hauptrolle. Ja, genau der aus Navy C.I.S. 

Den Film gab's in Deutschland bislang nur auf Video und auch da nur in der gekürzten Fassung.  Die ist auf DVD mitdrauf, die unzensierte Fassung auf englisch aber ebenfalls, wenn auch letztere nur in 4:3. Beide Fassungen sind VHS-kopiertes Material, dementsprechend mies ist auch die optische Qualität.^^


----------



## clown44 (17. April 2021)

The Transporter 9/10


----------



## RyzA (18. April 2021)

Elysium: 8/10

Geiler SciFi-Thriller von Neill Blomkamp.  Bestimmt jetzt schon das 5 mal gesehen. Von ihm hätte ich mir auch einen Alienfilm gewünscht. Konzepte lagen auf dem Tisch. Leider wurde das abgelehnt.

Danach kam "Oblivion" mit Tom Cruise. Aber dafür war ich zu müde. Auch ein sehr guter Film & Soundtrack.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2021)

S-VHS


----------



## T'PAU (18. April 2021)

Der Plan  *7/10*


----------



## D0pefish (19. April 2021)

Zack Snyder's Justice League
wow, das war wie Lustiges Taschenbuch versus MOSAIK
8,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2021)

The Green Inferno


----------



## corcoran2 (19. April 2021)

Zack Snyder's Justice League 9/10
Love and Monsters 7/10


----------



## Mahoy (21. April 2021)

*Way Down (aka The Vault)*

Zugegeben, ich bin ein Lutscher für Heist-Filme. Dieser hier ist ganz sicher nicht der beste Film dieses Genres, aber der bekömmlichste seit geraumer Zeit. Über Plotholes kann man dabei grundsätzlich hinwegsehen, weil zugunsten der Überraschung in dieser Art Film immer irgend etwas zurechtgeschoben wird, über die ziemlich lahmen Dialoge eher weniger. Was es rausreißt, sind die sympathischen und geerdeten Charaktere, also nicht die typisch flamboyanten Über-Gentlemangangster.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2021)

REC 3: Genesis


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

Forrest Gump: 10/10

Einer der schönsten Filme welchen ich kenne. Da passt einfach alles.


----------



## T'PAU (24. April 2021)

*Tenet*

Ähm, ja, wie schon manche geschrieben haben: Den muss ich mindestens noch zweimal sehen um ihn zu verstehen.
Mit lokal begrenzten Zeit-Invertierungen (Autos, Personen usw. die sich in einer "normalen" Umgebung zeitlich rückwärts bewegen) zu hantieren, ist schon derbst abgefahren!
Dass _normale_ Handlungsstränge später aus Invertierten-Sicht gezeigt werden, ist schon genial gemacht.

Noch bin ich zwiegespalten, schwankend zwischen "grösster Schwachsinn EVER!" und "genialster Schachzug Nolans EVER!".



Spoiler: Logiklöcher usw.



Wie bei allen Zeitreise Filmen kommt man mit Logik nicht allzuweit!
Schon die Szene ziemlich zu Anfang, wo dem "Protagonisten" (hat der wirklich keinen Namen im Film? Gar nicht aufgefallen ^^) die invertierte Pistole nebst Kugeln gezeigt wird. Wie will er allen ernstes eine aufrecht stehende Patrone aus ca. 30cm Höhe fallen lassen, so dass sie steht? Das wäre ja die invertierte Szene, oder ich hab noch viel weniger verstanden als gedacht.  
Schön dass an invertierte Luft gedacht wurde, nettes Feature. Nur frage ich mich, wie groß ist der invertierte Raum um Objekte und Personen? cm, Meter? Aber ist wohl eh nicht relevant.
Bei invertierten Personen/Objekten, wo bzw. wann fängt die Invertierung an?
Ich musste tatsächlich mehrmals an den Brad Pitt Film "Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button" denken!


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2021)

@T´PAU: Ich muß mir den Film auch noch das Zweite mal ansehen. Habe mir den gerade auf Bluray geholt.
Ja mit dem Protagonisten da hat man wohl nicht viel Wert darauf gelegt das der Zuschauer sich mit ihm identifiziert.
Die Charaktere werden in den Film nur angekratzt ausser der Bösewicht. Da geht man etwas mehr in die Tiefe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2021)

Haus der 1000 Leichen


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2021)

Braveheart: 10/10

Für mich der beste Film von Mel Gibson. Hier passt einfach alles.


----------



## soulstyle (25. April 2021)

MISS BALA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2021)

Blutgericht in Texas


----------



## soulstyle (25. April 2021)

House Of Wax​


----------



## corcoran2 (25. April 2021)

Miss Bala 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2021)

Gegen jede Regel


----------



## TomatenKenny (26. April 2021)

Seaspiracy

sollte sich jeder  unbedingt mal anschauen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Q5CXN7soQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2021)

Congo


----------



## Mahoy (27. April 2021)

Mortal Kombat (2021)

Im Grunde so, wie ich gehofft habe: Genauso doof und unterhaltsam wie die ollen Schinken aus den 90ern, aber _deutlich_ blutiger. Das letzte Viertel ist leider ein wenig sehr überhastet und konstruiert - das hätte man besser machen können. Eine Fortsetzung ist aber definitiv vorgesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2021)

Blood Simple – Eine mörderische Nacht


----------



## Mahoy (30. April 2021)

Tom Clancy's Without Remorse

Um es mal gleich vorwegzunehmen: Das Ganze  hat mit der Romanvorlage (die ohnehin schon kein Meisterwerk Clancys war) außer ein paar Namen und groben Konstellationen nichts zu tun und lässt mit traumwandlerischer Sicherheit keine Chance verstreichen, kompletten Blödsinn zu produzieren.

Der Film beginnt mit einer Team Navy Seals, die Aleppo - begleitet von hintergründig weit entfernen Explosionen - auf dem Wasserweg infiltrieren. Und da Aleppo unpraktischerweise über 100 Kilometer von der nächsten Küste entfernt ist, tauchen sie halt aus einen Pool mitten in der Stadt auf.  Nein, das habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht; für solche Geniestreiche muss man schon Drehbuchschreiber bei Amazon sein.
Die erste Amtshandlung besteht darin, zwei syrischen Soldaten auszuschalten, von denen einer aus unerfindlichen Gründen unter Wasser gezogen und der andere dann doch unkompliziert erschossen wird. Warum die ausgerechnet den Pool bewachen, erschließt sich nicht, ist aber wohl recht sinnvoll, wenn man bedenkt, dass man darüber Syrien infiltrieren kann.

Anschließend gehen sie bei Dämmerung durch eine verwüstete Stadt, die in der Totalen verdammt nach CGI aussieht und lassen sich auf den Straßen von erstaunlich vielen Zivilisten sehen, die offenbar nichts Besseres zu tun haben, als während laufender Kampfhandlungen einen Abendspaziergang zu unternehmen und es auch gar nicht seltsam finden, dass US-Soldaten dasselbe tun, statt zu warten, bis alles schläft. Weitere Soldaten gibt es seltsamerweise nicht, nur die zwei am Infiltrations-Pool.
Die Wanderung endet im örtlichen CIA-Safehouse, dessen Personal neuerdings kein Problem damit hat, vor aller Augen Besuch zu bekommen.

Wir erfahren, es geht um die Befreiung eines CIA-Agenten. Auf die Frage, mit wie viel Truppen zu rechnen ist, gibt es nur ein Schulterzucken. Wer sich jetzt fragt, warum man überhaupt ein Team in Bewegung setzt, ohne die wesentlichsten Aufklärungsdaten zu haben, sollte spätestens jetzt nicht weiterschauen. Oder zumindest erst einmal unterbrechen, um darüber nachdenken, warum das Team von einem weiblichen Lt. Cmdr. geführt wird, was nicht nur für sich ein Stretch ist, sondern auch unüblich, weil die bei solchen Operationen üblicherweise nicht mit nach vorne gehen.

Ich könnte jetzt ewig so weitermachen, aber lassen wir es gut sein. Wer jetzt meint, für einen Actionheuler müsste ja nicht alles stimmig sein, sei gewarnt: Der Streifen funktioniert auch als solcher nicht besonders gut. Früher wäre so ein Murks direkt in die Grabbelkiste  gewandert und hätte sich wenigstens noch mit Low-Budget herausreden können, aber mit Amazon dahinter kann man zumindest einen teurer eingekauften Namen dranpappen.
Es hilft nur nichts.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2021)

Hot Tub Time Machine 2


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2021)

Die Verurteilten: 10/10
Escape Plan: 7,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2021)

Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Mai 2021)

Blade Runner (Final Cut). Ja, stilprägend war der Film schon. Das ist ein großes Verdienst. Aber ansonsten finde ich ihn jetzt nicht überragend.


----------



## IphoneBenz (2. Mai 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Blade Runner (Final Cut). Ja, stilprägend war der Film schon. Das ist ein großes Verdienst. Aber ansonsten finde ich ihn jetzt nicht überragend.


Der Schnitt und die Bildgewalt in Verbindung mit dem Soundtrack waren meiner Meinung mach grandios. Was die Geschichte betrifft hätte man ruhig etwas Abstand nehmen können zum „Vorgänger“. Würde behaupten das kaum einer den kennt, bzw. sagen wir mal die Hälfte 

Hab mir letztens wieder Interstellar angeschaut und bis auf das Ende liebe ich den Film. Bin aber auch eher Astro Nerd.


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2021)

Guardians of the Galaxy 2: 8/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Der Schnitt und die Bildgewalt in Verbindung mit dem Soundtrack waren meiner Meinung mach grandios. Was die Geschichte betrifft hätte man ruhig etwas Abstand nehmen können zum „Vorgänger“. Würde behaupten das kaum einer den kennt, bzw. sagen wir mal die Hälfte
> 
> Hab mir letztens wieder Interstellar angeschaut und bis auf das Ende liebe ich den Film. Bin aber auch eher Astro Nerd.


 Meinst du mit "Vorgänger" die Romanvorlage? Oder hast du überlesen, dass ich nicht von Blade Runner 2049, sondern vom Original in der "Final Cut" - Fassung sprach?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2021)

Ju-On: The Curse


----------



## IphoneBenz (2. Mai 2021)

@HenneHuhn ok ich dachte es geht hierbei um den 2049er. Dann habe ich mich vertan. Peinlich


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> @HenneHuhn ok ich dachte es geht hierbei um den 2049er. Dann habe ich mich vertan. Peinlich



Macht nix, den habe ich jetzt gerade eben geguckt 
Ich stimme dir in allem zu, was du zu Blade Runner 2049 gesagt hast. Der Film funktioniert tatsächlich nur, wenn man das Original (oder zumindest die Story) kennt. Weiß nicht, ob das ein guter Trend ist, der den "laaaaaange Zeit später"-Resteverwertung-alternder-Stars-Sequels geschuldet ist.
Den Plot-Twist fand ich gut. Anfangs dachte ich mir nämlich noch: "Nee komm, das ist doch jetzt zu einfach..." 

Jetzt habe ich diese Bildungslücke auch geschlossen (also die beiden Blade Runner Filme). Bereut habe ich es nicht, aber wahrscheinlich werde ich mir die Filme frühestens in 10 Jahren nochmal angucken, wenn überhaupt. Sooooo vom Hocker gehauen haben sie mich dann nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2021)

Drive Angry


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2021)

Mission Impossible: Phantom Protokoll - 8/10

Bei den Hochhausaufnahmen wird einen schwindelig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2021)

Der Durchstarter


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2021)

Taken 2: 7/10

Leider im Free-TV wieder massiv geschnitten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2021)

Miracle – Das Wunder von Lake Placid


----------



## Kindercola (10. Mai 2021)

Boston 6/10
hatte stellenweise irgendwie Durststrecken, ist aber wohl dem geschuldet das es "nah an der Realität" sein wollte.
Ist ja immerhin auf eine wahre Begebenheit.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2021)

Beverly Hills Cop 1 & 2


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Mai 2021)

Idiocracy

Parallele zur Wirklichkeit sind purer Zufall


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2021)

BMX-Bandits


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2021)

Hacksaw Ridge: 8 /10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2021)

Hacksaw Ridge


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Follow me

Edit: Der Film war sehr vorhersehbar mMn - doch dann gab es am Ende eigentlich doch noch eine Überraschung, guter Twist


----------



## Crosser (14. Mai 2021)

Tenet - was für ein Mist. Hab nach 3/4 abgebrochen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2021)

The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes


----------



## Olstyle (15. Mai 2021)

*Life in Color* macht sich auf jeden Fall gut als OLED+Ambilight Demo   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2021)

Black Earth Rising


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Mai 2021)

Before I wake


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. Mai 2021)

Interstellar zum xten mal 

Die Szene mit der Drone und die Docking Szene, Kino pur.
Für SciFi Empfehlungen offen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2021)

Anon


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2021)

Django Unchained: 8/10

Lief gestern auf TNT. Habe ich bestimmt schon 5 mal gesehen. Ein typischer Tarantino Film mit genialen Dialogen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2021)

R.I.P.D.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Entführt in Louisiana: 6/10

Ich mag ja Halle Berry (nicht nur weil sie so schön ist). Es ist auch ganz nett das sie sich als besorgte Mutter für die Freilassung ihres Sohnes so einsetzt. Aber glaubwürdig war das alles nicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Entführt in Louisiana: 6/10
> 
> Ich mag ja Halle Berry (nicht nur weil sie so schön ist). Es ist auch ganz nett das sie sich als besorgte Mutter für die Freilassung ihres Sohnes so einsetzt. Aber glaubwürdig war das alles nicht.


Ich hab mal eine Doku gesehen, wo eine Löwin ihr Junges gegen den neuen Rudelführer verteidigt hat. Obwohl das Männchen fast doppelt so groß war, hat sie wie eine Löwin gekämpft. Das ist Mutterliebe. Eine stärkere Bindung gibt es nicht.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Doku gesehen, wo eine Löwin ihr Junges gegen den neuen Rudelführer verteidigt hat. Obwohl das Männchen fast doppelt so groß war, hat sie wie eine Löwin gekämpft. Das ist Mutterliebe. Eine stärkere Bindung gibt es nicht.


Dennoch sehr unrealistisch. So ein Verhalten würde das entführte Kind eher zusätzlich gefährden.
Auch das kaum Polizei zu sehen war nach den ganzen Unfällen. Ein Motorrad-Cop wurde in die Zange genommen von beiden Autos. Spätestens ab da hätte es eine Großfahndung geben müssen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch sehr unrealistisch. So ein Verhalten würde das entführte Kind eher zusätzlich gefährden.
> Auch das kaum Polizei zu sehen war nach den ganzen Unfällen. Ein Motorrad-Cop wurde in die Zange genommen von beiden Autos. Spätestens ab da hätte es eine Großfahndung geben müssen.


Das ist doch normal.
Letztens hab ich John Wick noch mal gesehen. Da wurde geballert, was die Kanonen hergeben. Polizei tauchte aber nie auf.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch normal.
> Letztens hab ich John Wick noch mal gesehen. Da wurde geballert, was die Kanonen hergeben. Polizei tauchte aber nie auf.


Jau. Das hatte ich auch hier ein paar Seiten weiter vorne kritisiert.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jau. Das hatte ich auch hier ein paar Seiten weiter vorne kritisiert.


Es gibt halt ein paar Dinge, die in Hollywood nicht vorkommen.
Ist ein Actionstar schon mal mit leerem Tank liegen geblieben?


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist ein Actionstar schon mal mit leerem Tank liegen geblieben?


Die Haarfrisur sitzt auch immer. In jeder Lebenslage.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Haarfrisur sitzt auch immer. In jeder Lebenslage.


Kurt Russell in Stargate. Die Frisur überlebt auch einen Alien Angriff.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2021)

Dredd - 8/10

Immer wieder gut! Schade das es noch keinen Nachfolger gibt.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Dredd - 8/10
> 
> Immer wieder gut! Schade das es noch keinen Nachfolger gibt.


Ich fand den auch gut. Leider wird es keinen weiteren Film davon geben. Muss also in 10 Jahren ein Reboot her,.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2021)

Run 8/10

Sehr guter Psycho-Thriller. Erinnerte stark an King's Misery.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich fand den auch gut. Leider wird es keinen weiteren Film davon geben. Muss also in 10 Jahren ein Reboot her,.


Na bravo. -.- Ich versteh es einfach nicht. Für gefühlt 1 Millionen weichgespülte 08/15-Filme ist die Kohle da, aber für solche Perlen nicht. Ich wünschte ich wäre Milliardär.... Dann hätten wir jetzt einen Fortsetzung. 
Und ein Videospiel!


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Der neue Dredd gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Habe ich auf Bluray und bestimmt schon 5 mal gesehen.
Die beste Stelle ist wo er die korrupten anderen Dredds fertig macht. Und noch ein paar andere böse Szenen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich wäre Milliardär.... Dann hätten wir jetzt einen Fortsetzung.


Hätte ich die Milliarde, gäbe es schon den Captain Future Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2021)

Seventh Son


----------



## Two-Face (20. Mai 2021)

Lethal Weapon 1-4

Öhm...
Kann es sein, dass diese Filme dramatisch besser waren, als ich sie das erste mal geguckt hab?
Heute - knapp 20 Jahre später - frage ich mich ernsthaft, was so unglaublich toll der Reihe gewesen sein soll.


----------



## Kenshinaro (21. Mai 2021)

Kimetsu no Yaiba The Movie: Mugen Train


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2021)

Convoy


----------



## Mahoy (22. Mai 2021)

Army of the Dead


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2021)

Unfriend


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2021)

The man with the iron fists: 6/10

Sehr brutal. Aber schlecht gemacht die Effekte. Der Soundtrack ist ok.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Mai 2021)

Resident Evil: Damnation    5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2021)

Das schaurige Haus


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2021)

Rampage: 7/10


----------



## Threshold (24. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Army of the Dead


Den fand ich gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den fand ich gar nicht so schlecht.


Der Film ist Kult. Eine geile Horror-Komödie mit gut gemachten "Oldschool" Effekten.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den fand ich gar nicht so schlecht.


Na ja, ich fand den zwar durchaus unterhaltsam, insgesamt aber eher mau. Ein bißchen zu bemüht _artsy_ und hinter dem Hochglanz-Trash dasselbe, was man schon mit exakt den selben Typen, Storyelementen und Abläufen genauso unterhaltsam, jedoch gradliniger und mit mehr Wumms gesehen hat. Es steht Snyder drauf, aber das bemerkt man nur handwerklich (siehe unten, im Guten wie im Schlechten), während ansonsten eher Paul W. S. Anderson und ein wenig Guy Ritchie drin sind.

Beispielsweise ist es schlichtweg Verschwendung, einigen Untoten einen komplexeren Hintergrund zu verpassen, der dann doch nur darin mündet, dass die Untoten letztlich das machen, was sie auch ohne diesen Hintergrund tun würden. Um so mehr, weil es durch bereits von Anfang an feststehende Zerstörung der Stadt komplett unerheblich ist. Das ist genau dieses - Verzeihung - hohle und inkongruente Detailgewichse, weshalb ich so oft ein Problem mit Snyders Filmen habe: er killt alles außer seinen Darlings (frei nach William Faulkner), zerfasert das Ganze in interessanten Ansätzen, bringt aber nur wenige davon zu einem befriedigenden Ende.

Angesichts der insgesamt mäßigen Resonanz wird Netflix womöglich die Zusammenarbeit nicht fortsetzen und obwohl Snyder sich diesmal nicht über zu wenig Freiheit beschweren kann, könnte es in zwei Jahren einen Director's Cut geben, der zwar - analog zu Justice League - Alles durchaus stimmiger macht, aber die Hauptprobleme des Films immer noch nicht löst.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2021)

Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button


----------



## Exolio (24. Mai 2021)

The Hunt...

Uff, verschwendete Lebenszeit. Genialer Trailer, und dann bekommt man hier einen Film serviert wo ein dummer Spruch nach dem anderen gerissen wird. Dachte schon ich bin hier beim grottigen Thor 3 gelandet.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2021)

Aquaman: 8/10.

Leider im Free-TV mit gefühlt 10 Werbeunterbrechungen. Wird Zeit das ich mir den Film auch Bluray hole.


----------



## kero81 (25. Mai 2021)

Army of the Dead 5/10

Die Story war halbwegs gut, aber irgendwie hatte der Film zu viele dumme Sprüche und die meisten Charaktere waren irgendwie Dämlich. 

Kein Film, aber Serie...
Wer hat Sara ermordet 10/10
Sehr gut gemacht. Hat mich erst in eine Richtung gelenkt und mit der Zeit die Wahrheit aufgedeckt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Mai 2021)

Oxygen   8/10

In mehrerer Hinsicht beklemmend.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2021)

Oh ich habe hier wohl "Army of Dead" mit Army of Darkness" verwechselt. Sorry.
Ich meinte mit "Oldschool" natürlich den Film mit Bruce Campbell.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oh ich habe hier wohl "Army of Dead" mit Army of Darkness" verwechselt. Sorry.
> Ich meinte mit "Oldschool" natürlich den Film mit Bruce Campbell.


Hatte mich schon gewundert darüber, dass du den Film jetzt schon für Kult erklärt hast, dabei kam er doch erst letzte Woche raus


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2021)

Habe mir auch schon gedacht.... hä? 

Da ich aber _Army of Dead_ nicht gesehen hab, hätte es ja sein können, er meint so einen Neo-Kultfilm mit Retroeffekten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2021)

Ohne Limit


----------



## Mahoy (28. Mai 2021)

Wrath of Man 7/10

So ein richtig schön zynischer Oldschool-Actionthriller, dem man - abseits von nonchronologischen Erzählweise - nicht unbedingt anmerkt, dass Guy Ritchie die Griffel im Spiel hatte. Kein großes Kino, aber auch keine Sekunde langweilig oder zum Fremdschämen.

Ein Punkt Abzug für magisches freihändiges Präzisionschießen. Wenn man schon Jason Statham seine Gegner nicht verhauen, sondern erschießen lässt, sollte er das auch plausibel tun.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Mai 2021)

The Woman in the Window    9/10

Hochkarätig besetzter Pycho-Thriller, der einen bis zum Schluss auf falsche Fährten lockt. Der Film ist eine Anlehnung an Hitchcocks Klassiker "Fenster zum Hof" mit einem Gary Oldman in Hochform.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2021)

The Mimic - Dunkle Stimmen


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2021)

Final Destination 2: 7/10


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. Juni 2021)

Hentai Kamen Forbidden Super Hero 7/10

Ich wurde vom Film traumatisiert, aber er ist zu geil. Achtung, nicht für jeden geeignet. Am besten mit der Freundin/Freund schauen


----------



## Krolgosh (1. Juni 2021)

Army of the Dead 6/10

Najo, nicht schlecht aber auch nicht überragend. Kurzweilige Unterhaltung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2021)

Unlocked


----------



## soulstyle (1. Juni 2021)

Bill the Butcher - Fear​Ähmm neee so heist der Typ
Gangs of new york.
Brutal!


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juni 2021)

"Die dunkle Seite des Mondes" mit Moritz Bleibtreu 

Düster, abgedreht, tragisch und irgendwie anders - ich fand ihn gut!


----------



## two_wheels (1. Juni 2021)

*Der unverhoffte Charme des Geldes*

Gutes Drehbuch. Klasse umgesetzt. Ohne Schnickschnack
8/10


----------



## cloudconnected (1. Juni 2021)

Wrong Turn 2021 5/10


----------



## Anthropos (1. Juni 2021)

Das Gesetz der Ehre

6/10; Hab mir bei den Schauspielern mehr erhofft.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2021)

Riot


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juni 2021)

The Lobster 8/10

Eine Dystopie, in der der Staat alle Menschen, die nicht in Paargemeinschaften leben, nach einer bestimmten Frist in Tiere verwandelt. Der Film hat einen total ernsten Ton und ist gleichzeitig deshalb so lustig. Colin Farrell in einer super gespielten Hauptrolle.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juni 2021)

Mandy 7/10

Nicholas Cage auf einem total abgedrehten Rachetrip mit einigen Goreszenen. Mir gefiel die 70er Jahre-LSD-Optik des Films.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2021)

Straßen in Flammen


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2021)

Army of the Dead

Viel verschenktes Potential, schade! Fand unseren Dieter gut und das Intro 

Edit: Kann es sein, dass Katastrophen in Filmen öfters mal mit nem Blowjob im fahrenden Auto eingeläutet werden?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2021)

Kickboxer: Die Vergeltung


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Men in Black: International 6/10

Paar gute Jokes, sonst eher meeh.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2021)

Terminator: 8/10

Der Film ist schon ganz gut. Aber Teil 2 noch ne Ecke besser.


----------



## soulstyle (6. Juni 2021)

The Wolf of Wall Street​Alter Schinken,
aber sehr interessant, zu sehen.
Auch in Bezug Krypto etc. Hat damit nicht direkt zu tun aber man könnte es darauf beziehen.
Sind auch ein paar auffrischende Szenen dabei


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2021)

Drive Angry


----------



## soulstyle (6. Juni 2021)

Shutter Island

Absolut genialer Film.

2 Polizisten die auf einer Insel in einer Irrenanstalt etwas gehimnissvolles aufdecken.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2021)

_Tropa de Elite_ 1 und 2  - 8/10

Puh...
Knüppelharte Filme, über das Leben in den Favelas - und nicht wie bei _City of God/City of Men_ aus Sicht der Bewohner, sondern aus Sicht der Polizeibehörden und der (arg korrputen) Politik. Grade der erste Teil ist nichts für schwache Nerven, insbesondere wegen der pseudodokumentarischen Inszenierung. 
An Originalschauplätzen gefilmt und sehr spannend erzählt, war richtig begeistert.

Punktabzug aber wegen der rekordverdächtigen Anzahl von Firmenlogos, die auf DVD/Blu-Ray vor Filmstart abgespult werden...


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Sind auch ein paar auffrischende Szenen dabei


Am besten sind die Exzesse wo er abstürzt! Ich habe Tränen gelacht.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2021)

Knives Out 8/10
Ein wirklich guter Film. Nicht unbedingt mehr aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Juni 2021)

"Neues vom Hexer"

Dieser und der erste Teil sind mMn. deutlich unterhaltsamer als der _billige _Klamauk von Herrn Pastewka


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2021)

Brutti, sporchi e cattivi  
oder 
Die Schmutzigen,die Häßlichen und die Gemeinen  10/10



​


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2021)

Stiller Verdacht: 7/10

Französischer Kriminalfilm mit Kad Merad. Welchen man u.a. aus "Willkommen bei den Sch´tis" schon kennt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2021)

Jennifer 8


----------



## cloudconnected (8. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Army of the Dead
> 
> Viel verschenktes Potential, schade! Fand unseren Dieter gut und das Intro
> 
> Edit: Kann es sein, dass Katastrophen in Filmen öfters mal mit nem Blowjob im fahrenden Auto eingeläutet werden?



Ist auch bei fast allen Wrong Turn Teilen so.
Fast jeder Teil fängt mit Vögelei an 
Dann geht das geschnetzel los


----------



## two_wheels (8. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Shutter Island
> 
> 2 Polizisten die etwas gehimnissvolles aufdecken.


Jetzt hast du gespoilert 


*K2 - Das letzte Abenteuer 8/10*

Ich mag Bergsteigerfilme sowieso und diesen hier finde ich richtig gut. Tolle Bilder und insgesamt toll verpackt. Es gibt ab und an auch was zu lachen


Spoiler



Harold zu Taylor: ist es ein gutes oder ein schlechtes Zeichen wenn man aus den Ohren blutet ?
Taylor: ein gutes Zeichen ..!


Da muss ich direkt nochmal "Everest" schauen. Zumal ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit die Docu dazu sah, "Remnants of Everest". Und der Film liegt sehr nah an den tatsächlichen Ereignissen. Auch die Namen der Protagonisten sind alle echt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juni 2021)

Max Payne


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Juni 2021)

Paranormal activities - tokyo nights  4/10

Den Allerersten fand ich super, danach kam leider nicht mal einer ansatzweise ran.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juni 2021)

Katakomben  - 7/10

Nix für Klaustrophobiker 😅


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2021)

Wie in alten Zeiten


----------



## soulstyle (12. Juni 2021)

Ragnarök (Thor)​Staffel 2, Folge 2
Sehr interessanter Film, etwas langezogen aber sehr spannend.
Ist ne Mischung aus Krimi / Fantasy / Thriller


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juni 2021)

Shootout 6/10

Sly als Killer


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2021)

James Bond 007 – Stirb an einem anderen Tag: 8/10


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> James Bond 007 – Stirb an einem anderen Tag: 8/10


 Wenn der Film 8/10 ist, was sind dann alle anderen Bonds? 20/10?


----------



## IphoneBenz (13. Juni 2021)

Herr der Ringe die Zwei Türme. Extended Cut ofc.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2021)

Peninsula

Spielt in Busan, und somit im gleichen Universum, die Story ist allerdings ne Andere und hat nur lose mit Train to Busan zu tun. Im 1. Teil hat der emotionale Teil sehr gut funktioniert, der 2. benutzt die emotionalen Momente zu inflationär mMn. Außerdem fühlte er sich rgendwie sehr nach Mad Max meets Zombies in South Korea an 

Alles in allem, einer der besseren Zombiefilme und ein guter Einklang zu Dying Light 2


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn der Film 8/10 ist, was sind dann alle anderen Bonds? 20/10?


9-10. Soviel schlechter finde ich die Bondfilme mit Brosnan nicht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> 9-10. Soviel schlechter finde ich die Bondfilme mit Brosnan nicht.


Den letzten Pierce finde ich stark übertrieben. Das mit dem unsichtbar hätten sie sich sparen können.
Ansonsten finde ich sie gut. Goldeneye war damals ein guter Neuanfang.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2021)

Deadpool

Ja, ganz nett. Kann man sich in 10 Jahren vielleicht nochmal angucken. Obwohl die Infantilität dann vermutlich nicht weniger nervig sein wird.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Deadpool
> 
> Ja, ganz nett. Kann man sich in 10 Jahren vielleicht nochmal angucken. Obwohl die Infantilität dann vermutlich nicht weniger nervig sein wird.


Infantilität ist doch Ryan Reynolds Markenzeichen  

Deshalb passt die Rolle des Deadpool auch perfekt zu ihm. Absolut genial wäre nur noch eine Verfilmung der Deadpool/Spider-Man Comics - die perfekte Bromance.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2021)

Deadpool ist genial. Auch der zweite Teil.

Von "Lobo" würde ich mir auch eine Verfilmung wünschen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deadpool ist genial. Auch der zweite Teil.
> 
> Von "Lobo" würde ich mir auch eine Verfilmung wünschen.


Boa ja, Lobo!!!

War sogar mal geplant glaube ich. Allerdings gibt es eine Neuausrichtung in den Comics, die mir überhaupt nicht gefällt. Ein metrosexueller Lobo mit Boyband-Optik...


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juni 2021)

Naja -  seine SPON-Kolumnen finde ich manchmal ganz interessant, aber 'nen Film über/mit ihm? Weiß nicht so recht...


----------



## pedi (14. Juni 2021)

Gozilla vs. Kong.
ein computerspektakel vom feinsten.
unterhält knapp 2 stunden.
mehr braucht, und erwarte, ich von einem film dieser sparte nicht.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2021)

Godzilla vs Kong wird Anfang Juli in unserem Kino gespielt. Das macht Ende Juni wieder auf.
Darauf freue ich mich schon.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2021)

The Misfits (2021)

Ich bin ein großer Freund von Heist-Filmen und habe da viel Toleranz, aber das war verschwendete Lebenszeit: Ein unglaubwürdiger Heist, infantiler und nicht einmal als solcher lustiger Humor, die Dialoge muss ein Bot geschrieben haben und außer Brosnan (Der souverän, aber spürbar lustlos einfach noch mal seine Rolle als Thomas Crown in billig spielt ...) und Roth (Der in seinen letzten Rollen und auch hier irgendwie ungesund wirkt ...) alles Darsteller aus dem TV-Segment _oder noch deutlich darunter_, was man leider nur allzu deutlich merkt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2021)

Ash vs Evil Dead


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Peninsula
> 
> Spielt in Busan, und somit im gleichen Universum, die Story ist allerdings ne Andere und hat nur lose mit Train to Busan zu tun. Im 1. Teil hat der emotionale Teil sehr gut funktioniert, der 2. benutzt die emotionalen Momente zu inflationär mMn. Außerdem fühlte er sich rgendwie sehr nach Mad Max meets Zombies in South Korea an
> 
> Alles in allem, einer der besseren Zombiefilme und ein guter Einklang zu Dying Light 2


Auf jeden Fall ist klar wo Zack Snyder die Story für "Army of the Dead" geklaut hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juni 2021)

Codename U.N.C.L.E. 8/10

Lockere Agenten-Action von Guy Ritchie mit ner guten Portion Humor und super Besetzung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2021)

Zwei vom alten Schlag


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist klar wo Zack Snyder die Story für "Army of the Dead" geklaut hat.


Hollywood ist seit langem schon bekannt für fehlende Innovation und Verwurstung fremder Ideen.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

Xtremo
Absolut sehenswert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2O1OW6i820

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2021)

Killerhunde


----------



## HenneHuhn (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deadpool ist genial. Auch der zweite Teil.
> 
> Von "Lobo" würde ich mir auch eine Verfilmung wünschen.



Ich würde mir eine Neuverfilmung von Spawn wünschen, wenn wir schon bei Antihelden sind.

@T:

John Carter

Gerade geschaut, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. Unterhaltsamer, etwas trashiger (nicht dem Budget geschuldet) , humoriger, grundsätzlich "sympathisch" rüberkommender SciFi-Abenteuerfilm. Genau richtig für einen Sonntag Vormittag oder Nachmittag. 

Zwar tausend Dinge drin, die man schon in anderen SciFi-Filmen gesehen hat... Aber das ist nicht die Schuld des Films. Denn die Buch-/Comic-Vorlage ist wiederum schon an die 100 Jahre alt und hat wiederum wahnsinnig viele andere Autoren und Filmemacher inspiriert.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eine Neuverfilmung von Spawn wünschen, wenn wir schon bei Antihelden sind.


Ist sogar in Planung: Lebenszeichen von Spawn: Film-Reboot schlägt andere Richtung ein


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2021)

Honest Thief


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ist sogar in Planung: Lebenszeichen von Spawn: Film-Reboot schlägt andere Richtung ein


@HenneHuhn, McFarlane plant gefühlt seit Jahrzehnten schon - leider springen ihm immer wieder die Studios ab, weil er wohl straight seine Vorstellungen umgesetzt sehen möchte und davon nicht 1mm abweicht, was ich eigentlich gut finde. Aber gerade Spawn hat es mit seiner Story, dem R-Rating und der notwendigen Optik sehr schwer in der Umsetzung. Insbesondere die visuelle Umsetzung benötigt Blockbuster-Marvel/DC-Qualität, die Investition darin ist den Studios bei einem R-Rating Film mit einer extrem düsteren Story dann wahrscheinlich doch zu riskant ist. Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass wir einen comicnahen Spawn noch sehen werden, und Anti-Helden Filme à la Suicide Squad, Venom und Joker sind ja auch mittlerweile gute Kassenschlager.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2021)

Blut an den Lippen


----------



## soulstyle (22. Juni 2021)

Joker
Mal die andere Seite von Joker sehen, ist interessant.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass wir einen comicnahen Spawn noch sehen werden, und Anti-Helden Filme à la Suicide Squad, Venom und Joker sind ja auch mittlerweile gute Kassenschlager.


Venom hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Da freue ich mich auch schon drauf.



soulstyle schrieb:


> Joker
> Mal die andere Seite von Joker sehen, ist interessant.


Den hole ich mir noch auf Bluray.


----------



## soulstyle (22. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den hole ich mir noch auf Bluray.


Ich schau es grade über Netfl...
Ist bis jetzt ein echt toller Film!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2021)

Schlock - Das Bananenmonster


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2021)

Ip Man 4: The Finale.  8/10

Ein emotionales Ende für eine tolle Film-Reihe. Einfach ein Muss für alle Martial-Arts-Liebhaber. Bisschen schade auch, Donnie Yen nicht mehr in dieser Rolle zu sehen, war wie maßgeschneidert für den Mann


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2021)

@Ja---sin : Hast du "The Raid" auch schon gesehen? Kann ich empfehlen ist auch Martial Arts. Aber sehr brutal.

Ich muß mir unbedingt noch den zweiten Teil davon angucken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Ja---sin : Hast du "The Raid" auch schon gesehen? Kann ich empfehlen ist auch Martial Arts. Aber sehr brutal.
> 
> Ich muß mir unbedingt noch den zweiten Teil davon angucken.


Ja, beide Teile. Auch super Filme 
Der 2. Teil hat eine unvergessliche Szene: 



Spoiler



"Die Massenschlägerei mit Macheten im verregneten Sportplatz ist einfach nur heftig."


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der 2. Teil hat eine unvergessliche Szene:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Szene hatte ich mir auf YouTube angeguckt.


----------



## Anthropos (24. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ip Man 4: The Finale. 8/10


Hab nur die ersten beiden Streifen gesehen. die fand ich echt gut. 


Spoiler: Spoiler, der eigentlich keiner ist



Am Besten ist die Szene im zweiten Teil, wo er gegen trölftausend (ist nur eine grobe Schätzung) Gegner auf einmal kämpft!


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juni 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Hab nur die ersten beiden Streifen gesehen. die fand ich echt gut.


Die ersten beiden Streifen sind auch die besten mMn, danach ist es eher ok. Im 3. Teil war Mike Tyson als Antagonist ziemlich cool!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juni 2021)

Das Tier ( The Howling )


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2021)

Glass    9/10

Macht richtig Spaß McAvoy zuzuschauen bei seinen "Transformationen". Ich weiß, dass das immer wieder ein Triggerthema ist, aber dieser Film sollte definitiv in O-Ton geschaut werden - McAvoys unmittelbarer Wechsel von Haltung, Ausdruck, Tonlage und Sprachmuster ist schauspielerisch absolute Champions League, phänomenal! Als Schauspieler einfach nur underrated der gute Mann.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2021)

Rambo 3: 7/10
Aushilfsgangster: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juni 2021)

Fatherhood


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2021)

_Die City Cobra_ mit Sylvester Stallone in der unzensierten Blu-Ray-Fassung.

Ziemlich gute Qualität, wobei die DVD-Auflage schon nicht schlecht war. 
Kann man vom Film selber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Juni 2021)

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2021)

Good on Paper


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2021)

WW84 6/10


----------



## Anthropos (28. Juni 2021)

Apollo 13 10/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juni 2021)

Boss Level 9/10

Mit Tony Grillo, Naomi Watts und Mel Gibson (mal ganz erfrischend als Antagonist)

Die abgefuckte Badass-Version von "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" auf Steroide!

Der Film ist ne wilde Mischung aus Crank, John Wick, mit Sci Fi, Humor, ne Prise Tarantino-Flavour  und überraschenderweise auch emotionalen Momenten.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2021)

The Tomorrow War

Fand ich gar nicht so schlecht. Nette Unterhaltung. Chris Pratt in Höchstform.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Juli 2021)

Life in a Year *7/10*

In ähnlicher Form schon paar mal gesehen, aber trotzdem sympathisch!


----------



## 4thVariety (3. Juli 2021)

The Tomorrow War (4/10)

Ich hab den Eindruck, dass es ursprünglich ein kleiner SciFi Film war, über den man versucht hat Independence Day drüberzustülpen. Denn nimmt man 2-3 Szenen am Anfang raus und lässt den Film bei der 1:40 Marke aufhören, dann ist es ein eher ruhiger SciFi Film der den Unterschied zwischen dem beleuchtet was Chris Pratt's Charakter gerne wäre und was er ist und das stellvertretend für seine ganze Generation. Schon das kommt ziemlich zerhackstückelt an. Alles was nach 1h40min passiert wirkt wie hinten rangetackert und wie ein komplett anderer Film und hat dümmere Szenen als jeder Sharknado. So dumm dieser zweite Film im Film jedoch ist, funktioniert er tragischewrweise besser als die ersten 90 Minuten.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (3. Juli 2021)

A Quiet Place 2 10/10
Ich mag solche Filme...
Der erste Teil war gut aber der zweite ist besser. Ein dritter Teil kommt irgendwann und die Triologie wäre damit abgeschlossen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> The Tomorrow War
> 
> Fand ich gar nicht so schlecht. Nette Unterhaltung. Chris Pratt in Höchstform.


Werde ich mir auch noch angucken.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2021)

_Prison on Fire_ I+II

Angesichts Hongkongs aktuellem Schicksal haben diese Filme wohl an trauriger Aktualität gewonnen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2021)

Leprechaun Returns


----------



## soulstyle (4. Juli 2021)

Warcraft: The Beginning


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2021)

Big Manni


----------



## Laymedown (4. Juli 2021)

Citizenfour


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juli 2021)

Fear street - teil 1:1994 
8/10

Übernatürlicher Slasher-Horror mit Optik und Sound straight aus den 90s. Der Film war für mich ein Nostalgietrip in meine Teenie-Zeit, allein dafür 5/10 Punkte! 

Die anderen beiden Teilen kommen im Wochentakt und spielen jeweils in einem anderen Jahrzehnt/Jahrhundert - interessantes Konzept.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juli 2021)

The Interview.   /10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2021)

Freddy vs. Jason


----------



## soulstyle (5. Juli 2021)

Dogs of Berlin


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2021)

Ender's Game 5/10

Der Film ist zu eilig, darum gehen viele Dinge, die nur ganz kurz angedeutet werden, schlicht unter. Obwohl sie dem Film die dringend benötigte Tiefe geben würden. 

Und Harrison Ford... nunja, er ist zwar durch viele, auch von mir sehr liebgewonnene Filmrollen schon eine ziemlich große Nummer... Aber ein guter Schauspieler ist er halt trotzdem nicht


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2021)

Godzilla vs Kong: 8/10.

Super Monster-Action. Mehr habe ich auch nicht erwartet.

Nur die Sache mit 



Spoiler



der Hohlerde. Ouch!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2021)

The Hills Have Eyes – Hügel der blutigen Augen


----------



## Kindercola (6. Juli 2021)

The Equalizer 7/10 - hat mir gefallen 
hat mich irgendwie bisschen an John Wick erinnert


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Juli 2021)

Cruella im Kino 8/10

Nomadland 9/10


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nur die Sache mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das regt dich auf?   
Anti Gravitationsantrieb halte ich für blöder.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juli 2021)

The Final Girls


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2021)

August Underground's Mordum


----------



## PCGHGS (9. Juli 2021)

Black Widow im Kino 8/10


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2021)

Banditen: 7/10

Größtenteils lustige Komödie mit Bruce Willis und Billy Bob Thornton.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2021)

Black Widow.
Fand ich ganz gut. Scarlett war wie immer klasse aber auch der übrige Cast war gut.
Und immer die Post Credit Szene gucken.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2021)

Den Film gucke ich mir irgendwann mal auf Prime oder im Free TV an.
Disney abonniere ich deswegen nicht und im Kino gucke ich mir den auch nicht an.


----------



## Leonidas_I (10. Juli 2021)

Die Größte Geschichte aller Zeiten


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2021)

Black Widow


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Juli 2021)

Dragon mit Donnie Yen (Ip-Man)
9/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juli 2021)

America: Der Film   4/10


----------



## IphoneBenz (11. Juli 2021)

Tremors 2 10/10 (wer richtigen Trash mag).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2021)

Logan Lucky


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2021)

Fear Street- Teil 2: 1978
8/10

Der Horror-Slasher geht in seine 2. Runde. Diesmal Ende 70er im Sommercamp - hatte was von Friday 13th.

Bin mal gespannt, wie es nächste Woche weitergeht im Jahre 1666.

Edit: Jetzt verstehe ich, warum mich der Film so sehr an Freitag, der 13., erinnert hat.









						Fear Street: 1978 - Spielt im gleichen Ferienlager wie Freitag, der 13.! - BlairWitch.de
					

Ein letztes Mal müssen wir noch zittern, dann erklärt Netflix das Experiment Fear Street offiziell für beendet. Drei Filme mit einer mörderischen, mehr als




					www.blairwitch.de


----------



## PCGHGS (13. Juli 2021)

Snatch 7/10

Arrival 8,5/10



RyzA schrieb:


> und im Kino gucke ich mir den auch nicht an.


Wieso?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2021)

Melancholie der Engel


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2021)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Wieso?


Weil ich die Figur Black Widow nicht so interessant finde.
Da gefällt mir von Marvel Capt. Marvel besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2021)

The Untouchables – Die Unbestechlichen


----------



## Mahoy (15. Juli 2021)

Black Widow

Der Film war zweifelsohne unterhaltsam, aber so richtig zufrieden war ich dann doch nicht. Die Mischung aus Action mit flapsigen Sprüchen und Drama stimmt irgendwie nicht 100% und es gab zu viele Plotholes - auch berücksichtigt, dass es sich um ein Comic-Universum handelt. Die Besetzung reißt Einiges raus, aber innerhalb des MCU ist der Film doch eher unterdurchschnittlich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2021)

Nur ein kleiner Gefallen


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Juli 2021)

A Classic Horror Story  -  8/10

Italienischer Horrorfilm auf Netflix mit bisschen Gesellschaftskritik.


----------



## Krolgosh (15. Juli 2021)

kein Film, aber Serie

WandaVision - 8/10
fanden wir überraschend gut. Die ersten Folgen fragt man sich schon, ist das deren Ernst? Wollen die das so durchziehen? Aber echt gut gemacht und mal erfrischend anders.

und gleich danach

Loki - 6/10
fing echt schwach an, wurde aber zum Ende hin immer besser.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juli 2021)

Once upon a time...in Hollywood
9/10

Di Caprio wie immer 1A.
Ein sehr dialoglastiger Film, aber wer Tarantinos irre Situationskomik, ikonische Momente und typischen Tarantino-Dialoge mag, wird den Film mögen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2021)

Sabotage


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juli 2021)

Love and Monsters


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2021)

Terminator - Genisys: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2021)

Fletch – Der Troublemaker


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2021)

_True Detective_, Staffel 3

Nachdem ich von der hingeschluderten 2. Staffel massiv enttäuscht war, wollte ich mir die Dritte erst gar nicht angucken. War aber ein Fehler, denn Staffel 3 reißt richtig was, mit Mahershala Ali, der dieselbe Person in drei verschiedenen Altersklassen spielt und das klasse hinbekommt. 

Die erste Staffel bleibt natürlich ungeschlagen, aber an die kommt sowieso keine andere Krimiserie auch nur ansatzweise ran, wohl auch in naher Zukunft nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Juli 2021)

Fear Street: 1666

6/10

Nach zwei guten Teilen, ein eher schwacher Abschluss.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (22. Juli 2021)

Die Croods 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2021)

In den Straßen der Bronx


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Juli 2021)

The Mortuary - Jeder Tod hat eine Geschichte 

4/10

Normalerweise liebe ich ja Horror-Anthologien, aber dieser war einfach nur lächerlich schlecht.
Zum Glück soll ein neuer Teil von V-H-S erscheinen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2021)

Among the Living - Das Böse ist hier​


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2021)

Air Force One: 8/10

Super Film von Wolfgang Petersen mit guten Darstellern.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2021)

Der Unsichtbare


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juli 2021)

Kein Film, eine Serie:

Black Summer auf Netflix   9/10

Bis dato das Intensivste, was ich bisher im Zombie-Apokalypse-Genre gesehen habe. Obwohl ich das Zombie-Genre sehr liebe, haben die meisten Filme/Serien oft eine unfreiwillige Komik und bewegen sich atmosphärisch zu sehr im B-Movie-Trash. Black Summer ist da ganz anders, kaum zu glauben, dass es ein Spin Off zum, durch und durch trashigen, Z Nations ist. Der Ton ist sehr ernst und die Atmosphäre durchgehend sehr spannend und zugleich bedrohlich. Die Handlung unvorhersehbar, man weiß einfach nicht was in der nächsten Folge, gar im nächsten Moment, passieren wird, was es echt spannend macht. Die Schauspieler machen auch einen wirklich sehr guten Job, alles wirkt sehr authentisch und glaubhaft. Bisher sind es zwei Staffeln, mit jeweils sehr kurzweiligen Folgen (25-50 min). Die 1. Staffel ist super, die 2. setzt aber noch eine ganze Schippe drauf. Es gibt verschiedene Erzählstränge, die nicht chronologisch erzählt werden, oft aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln, und trotzdem perfekt ineinander fließen bis zum Schluss. Klare Empfehlung!


----------



## GamingX (26. Juli 2021)

Netflix Doku: Unglaubliche Diebstähle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2021)

Verdammt, die Zombies kommen


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2021)

Jeder gegen Jeden: 7/10

Ein spanischer Bankräuberfilm. Kann man sich angucken.


----------



## Kindercola (27. Juli 2021)

Game Night

ganz nett


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Juli 2021)

The Furies  5/10

Mischung aus Battle Royal und Slasher-Movie.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Juli 2021)

Bad Boys – Harte Jungs


----------



## trigger831 (27. Juli 2021)

The Tomorrow War 7/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juli 2021)

Blood red sky  8/10

Ein deutscher Horrorfilm von Netflix. 
Warte, was?...Ja, ein deutscher Horrorfilm!

Ich fand ihn gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juli 2021)

Appaloosa


----------



## T'PAU (31. Juli 2021)

The Doorman *6/10*

"Stirb langsam" light mit weiblicher Hauptdarstellerin.
Kann man sich anschauen.



Spoiler



...aber wenn sie und der Gegner aus ca. 10m Entfernung schießend aufeinander loslaufen und keiner trifft, hört's dann doch auf!


----------



## Gerd82 (31. Juli 2021)

Blood Red Sky auf Netflix mit Dolby Vision bester Deutschland Produzierter Film to Date wenn man das Genre mag. Absoluter Hammer. Sonst finde ich Deutsche Filme echt grottig. 

Thirst (Durst) Schräg aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2021)

Liga der aussergewöhnlichen Gentleman: 7/10
Green Lantern: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2021)

Wir


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. August 2021)

Awake 7/10

Endzeit Film mal anders: Kein Mensch kann mehr schlafen. Die Menschheit droht in wenigen Tagen zu sterben. Nach wenigen Tagen rasten die Leute aus, weil sie halluzinieren. Nur ein junges Mädchen kann schlafen. Ihre Mutter versucht mit ihr und ihrem älteren Bruder, dem Wahnsinn dieser neuen Welt zu entfliehen und ein Heilmittel zu finden.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Last Action Hero: 8/10

Ich finde das es eine unterhaltsame Persiflage auf das Action-Kino  der 80 ´er Jahre ist. Arnie hat sich selber und ein ganzes Genre auf die Schüppe genommen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2021)

Der Fluch der 2 Schwestern


----------



## T'PAU (1. August 2021)

Godzilla vs Kong  *2/10*

Lasst doch endlich diese Franchises ruhen! Es kräht kein Hahn mehr nach! Wohl die überflüssigste Geldverschwendung der Filmindustrie der letzten Jahre!  
Zwei Pünktchen für die guten Special FX, wobei sie diesen Schwachsinn mit der Hohlerde auch hätten weglassen könnnen (Avatar meets Inception?)!


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. August 2021)

8th night  4/10

Koreanischer Horrorfilm. Hatte mehr erwartet, war aber nicht so gut, wie das, was man sonst von den Koreanern gewöhnt ist.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2021)

The Tomorrow War:7/10

Hier hat man sich wohl bei  "Edge of Tomorrow" und "Prometheus" bedient. War aber ganz unterhaltsam.

(ich frage mich nur wie und warum man davon eine Fortsetzung machen soll   )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2021)

Duell


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. August 2021)

Auge um Auge 9/10

Immer wieder ne Freude zu sehen, wie Christian Bale komplett in seinen Rollen aufgeht. Man nimmt ihm einfach ab, dass er dieser Charakter ist. Schauspielkunst vom feinsten!

Story hat viel emotionalen Schwermut.


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2021)

Bastille Day: 7/10

Spannender Action Film mit Idris Elba. Nur die Verwicklungen später im Film wirken teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2021)

Suicide Squad


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. August 2021)

Dream House 8/10

David Craig in einem Mystery-Thriller.
Ab der Hälfte des Filmes, gibt es einen richtig überraschenden Plot-Twist. Hat mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2021)

The Ward


----------



## kero81 (3. August 2021)

Hell or High Water 8/10

Boss Level 9/10

Sputnik 9/10

Forbidden Kingdom 9/10 

Snake outta Compton 5/10 

Joker 3/10 Bin dabei mehrfach eingepennt und Gott... ging mir das Lachen aufn S*ck!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2021)

Der unsichtbare Gast


----------



## V3CT0R (4. August 2021)

2021: War of the Wordls - Invasion from Mars

... was für ein Schrott. War wie ein Unfall. Man sollte nich hinsehen, kann aber nicht wegschauen


----------



## Sidewinder (4. August 2021)

M - Eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder 
8/10








						M: Eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder (1931) - IMDb
					

M: Eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder: Directed by Fritz Lang. With Peter Lorre, Ellen Widmann, Inge Landgut, Otto Wernicke. When the police in a German city are unable to catch a child-murderer, other criminals join in the manhunt.




					www.imdb.com
				




*Handlung*
Ein Mädchen wird ermordet und der einzige Zeuge ist ein Blinder. Dieser erkennt den Mörder "akustisch" wieder und markiert ihn mit einem "M" auf dem Rücken. Eine gnadenlose Jagd der Polizei und der Gangster beginnt.

*Meine Meinung*
Für mich einer der besten Filme aus den 1930er Jahren. Fritz Lang verzichtet komplett auf musikalische Untermalung, um sich von den damaligen Stummfilmen abzugrenzen.
Dieser Film hat mir vor Augen geführt wie sehr wir uns mittlerweile von der Filmmusik die Gefühle diktieren lassen. Ob aufregend, ruhig, traurig oder romantisch, wir erwarten auf der Tonspur welche Stimmung transportiert werden soll.
Dabei ist die Stimmung viel intensiver, wenn man sich selbst Gedanken darüber machen muss. Ich habe mich dadurch deutlich stärker in die Protagonisten herein versetzt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2021)

Iron Sky  3/10

Die Welt ist zerstört. Die Menschen konnten Zuflucht finden auf einer verlassenen Basis der Nazis auf der dunklen Seite des Mondes. Achso und der Erdkern ist hohl und wird von humanoide Reptilien und Dinosaurier bewohnt, die seit Jahrtausenden das Weltgeschehen manipulieren, weil sie die Menschen hassen. U.a. gehören Zuckerberg und Hitler zu diesen Reptilien...🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2021)

Pound of Flesh


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2021)

kero81 schrieb:


> Joker 3/10 Bin dabei mehrfach eingepennt und Gott... ging mir das Lachen aufn S*ck!


Krass. Eine so schlechte Wertung des Films habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Meistens eher das Gegenteil.
Ich habe den noch nicht gesehen... will ich bald aber nachholen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass. Eine so schlechte Wertung des Films habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Meistens eher das Gegenteil.
> Ich habe den noch nicht gesehen... will ich bald aber nachholen.


Es ist halt kein typisch überzeichneter DC-Comic Streifen. Dieser Film erinnert stark an Scorseses Taxi Driver - ein Mann auf dem Weg in den Wahnsinn. Ich fand ihn sehr gut.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Es ist halt kein typisch überzeichneter DC-Comic Streifen. Dieser Film erinnert stark an Scorseses Taxi Driver - ein Mann auf dem Weg in den Wahnsinn. Ich fand ihn sehr gut.


Ja ein Psychodrama. Ich gucke auch gerne solche Filme. Muß nicht immer Bumm-Bumm Action Kino sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ein Psychodrama. Ich gucke auch gerne solche Filme. Muß nicht immer Bumm-Bumm Action Kino sein.


Dann wirst du den Film bestimmt auch mögen. Kannst ihn ja mal schauen und uns hier berichten, wie du ihn fandest.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dann wirst du den Film bestimmt auch mögen. Kannst ihn ja mal schauen und uns hier berichten, wie du ihn fandest.


Ich bestelle mir den noch auf Bluray.


----------



## pedi (4. August 2021)

einen meiner lieblingswestern:
Django


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. August 2021)

Matalo


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. August 2021)

The Green Inferno

Ich kann diesem Film Stand jetzt keine Wertung geben. Bin noch zu geschockt. Es passiert selten, dass ich wegschauen muss, aber dieser Film ist einfach extrem abartig...Horror auf vielen Ebenen.


----------



## pedi (6. August 2021)

ist mir mit The Dare so gegangen.
absolut krankes teil.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2021)

Zombie Strippers


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. August 2021)

El Infierno   8/10

Eine sozialkritische Dramedy über die Armut, Perspektivlosigkeit, Kriminalität und dem damit verbundenen niemals enden wollenden Kreislauf von brutaler Gewalt in einer mexikanischen Kleinstadt.


----------



## Kindercola (6. August 2021)

Crazy Stupid Love 

einfach mit einer meiner Lieblingsfilme... und das schlimme ist, ich weiß nicht einmal warum. Kann ich gefühlt in ner Endlosschleife gucken


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2021)

Hatchet


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. August 2021)

The good liar   9/10

Verdammt guter Film. Man meint erst, es sei ein etwas harmloser Film mit Rentnern. Falsch!
Die Story ist bis zum Schluss gut und spannend. Ach, was liebe ich Storytwists.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2021)

Jurassic Park: 10/10

Ich hatte den Film damals auch im Kino gesehen und war von den animierten Dinos begeistert. Im Film sind nicht alles Animationen. In Nahaufnahmen usw wurden auch echte Puppen/Modelle verwendet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2021)

Dumplin`


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

Cowboys & Aliens: 7/10

Ungewöhnlicher Genremix.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. August 2021)

Vendetta  -  Alles was ihm blieb war Rache 7/10

Ein trauriges Drama nach einem wahren Ereignis mit Arnie in der Hauptrolle.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2021)

Cep Herkülü: Naim Süleymanoglu


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. August 2021)

Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes

Puhhh, deutlich schlechter als der erste Teil (Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes). Viele Einheimischen-Darstellungen aus heutiger Sicht echt seeeeeeehr grenzwertig. Bei der weiblichen Hauptfigur habe ich mich meist eher gefragt: "Ist das jetzt nur sexistisch oder geht es auch/mehr darum, sich über einen bestimmten Charaktertyp lustig zu machen?", aber ein paar Szenen waren wirklich daneben.

Man muss das Gehirn also wirklich ausschalten, dann ist man aber in for a wild ride!

Teil 3 war meiner Erinnerung nach wieder allgemein deutlich besser. Ich hoffe, mein Gedächtnis trügt mich nicht.


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (8. August 2021)

Black Widow - eigentlich mehr Familiendrama als wirklich ein Marvel-Film, fand ich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. August 2021)

I Spit on Your Grave 2


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. August 2021)

The Tomorrow War 9/10

Zeitreisen,  Alieninvasion, epische Schlachten, Chris - immer gute Laune - Pratt, einen emotionalen Storystrang; mir bot der Streifen, alles was ich brauche für einen unterhaltenden Film-Abend!


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2021)

Contact: 10/10

Für mich ein SciFi-Meisterwerk von Robert Zemeckis. Mit ebenso guten Darstellern. Besonders Jodie Foster. Das Buch von Carl Sagan kenne ich nicht. Daher kann ich nur den Film beurteilen.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Contact: 10/10
> 
> Für mich ein SciFi-Meisterwerk von Robert Zemeckis. Mit ebenso guten Darstellern. Besonders Jodie Foster. Das Buch von Carl Sagan kenne ich nicht. Daher kann ich nur den Film beurteilen.


Wenn du Science Fiction magst, kann ich dir das Buch von Andy Weir empfehlen (der hat der Marsianer geschrieben). 
"Der Astronaut" ist echt klasse. Soweit ich das gelesen habe, soll Ryan Gosling die Hauptrolle bei der Verfilmung übernehmen.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du Science Fiction magst, kann ich dir das Buch von Andy Weir empfehlen (der hat der Marsianer geschrieben).
> "Der Astronaut" ist echt klasse. Soweit ich das gelesen habe, soll Ryan Gosling die Hauptrolle bei der Verfilmung übernehmen.


Natürlich mag ich SciFi. Siehe auch meine Signatur. (und müßtest du mitlerweile wissen)  
Ich kenne den Film "Der Marsianer" und habe den auch auf Bluray.
Bücher lesen da habe ich im Moment keine Ausdauer und Konzentration für.
Deswegen hatte ich mich auch hier im Forum schon nach Hörbüchern erkundigt.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich mich auch hier im Forum schon nach Hörbüchern erkundigt.


Ich lese auch nicht. Alle Andy Weir Romane gibt es als Hörbuch. Ich hab sie.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2021)

Welche SciFi-Film ich mir auf jeden Fall auch noch angucken muß (oder will) ist Ad Astra. Mit Brad Pitt und Tommy Lee Jones. Auch wenn die Rezensionen eher zurückhaltend sind.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Welche SciFi-Film ich mir auf jeden Fall auch noch angucken muß (oder will) ist Ad Astra. Mit Brad Pitt und Tommy Lee Jones. Auch wenn die Rezensionen eher zurückhaltend sind.


Der Film ist in der Tat etwas träge. Ich fand ihn langweilig.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Film ist in der Tat etwas träge. Ich fand ihn langweilig.


Ich gucke mal und bilde mir selber ne Meinung.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich gucke mal und bilde mir selber ne Meinung.


Beschwer dich hinterher aber nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich mich auch hier im Forum schon nach Hörbüchern erkundigt.


Isaac Asimov´s Foundation-Zyklus kann ich dir nur ans Herz legen. Die gibt es zum Großteil auch als Hörbücher. **

@ Topic
Über die letzte Woche und das WE verteilt:
Don Camillo und Peppone
Don Camillos Rückkehr
Die Abentreuer des Rabbi Jacob
Hasch mich, ich bin der Mörder

Die Filme sind einfach zeitlos. **


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2021)

I Spit on Your Grave


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2021)

Verräter wie wir: 7/10.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2021)

Wrong Turn 4: Bloody Beginnings


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2021)

_*Birds of Prey (and the Fantabulous Emancipation of One Harley Quinn)  6*_*/10*

Paar gute und lustige Szenen, ansonsten irgendwie zu viel des Guten. Teilweise schon Fremdschäm mit dem ganzen infantilen Quatsch und Kitsch. Die Optik des Films gefällt mir.

Ein Jammer, dass WB es einfach nicht hinbekommt ein anständiges DC-Universum auf die Beine zu bekommen, insbesondere Gotham und seine überaus schrägen Gestalten bergen so viel Potential, welches in den Filmen auch immer wieder im Ansatz zu erkennen ist!  Sehr schade, wenn man bedenkt wie viel Geld da immer wieder in Cast, Set und Kostüm investiert wird, nur um in einer hirnrissigen Handlung verbrannt zu werden.

Großes + : Ewan McGregor als Batmans alter Widersacher Blackmask. Das erste Mal, dass ich den guten Mann in einer antagonistischen Rolle sehe. Obwohl er mir als Schauspieler immer sympathisch war, hat er es hier geschafft, mich anzuwidern. Job well done! 10/10 dafür


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. August 2021)

Brutal Relax


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

Shorta -  Das Gesetz der Straße: 7/10

Dänischer Cop-Thriller. Ansich ganz gut gemacht. Nur die Wendung zum Schluß hat mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. August 2021)

*Terminator: Genisys  5/10*

Fand die erste halbe Stunde ziemlich cool, weil es so ein Remix aus den ersten beiden Teilen war. Bin eh großer Fan von verschiedenen Zeitlinien, später musste ich jedoch einfach nur schmunzeln, weil es mich ständig an die Rick & Morty Folge erinnerte, in der Schlangen aus der Zukunft zurück kamen, um die Vergangenheit zu ändern, nachher regnete es nur noch Schlangen, die sich alle gegenseitig instant killten 

Der Film bot auch die gewohnte epische Michael-Bay-Action, die seit dem 2. Teil eigentlich schon ein Markenzeichen für die Reihe ist. Emilia Clarke als Sarah Connor war dann doch eine Überraschung, fand jedoch, dass sie und Kyle nicht so wirklich zu den Rollen passten. Insgesamt empfand ich die Optik des Films auch zu clean. Kann doch nicht sein, dass alle wie blank geleckt aussehen in so nem Szenario 

Was mich auch gewundert hat, dass der Film sehr viel Humor hat, im Vergleich zu den alten Teilen, die doch recht ernst und düster anmuteten. Fand das ehrlich gesagt bisschen unpassend.

Edit: Hab wegen dem Film allerdings Bock auf das Videospiel Terminator: Resistance bekommen. Soll ein gutes Spiel sein.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was mich auch gewundert hat, dass der Film sehr viel Humor hat, im Vergleich zu den alten Teilen, die doch recht ernst und düster anmuteten. Fand das ehrlich gesagt bisschen unpassend.


Auch früher gab´s schon Humor in Terminator. Schon in Teil 2. Ich erinnere nur an die Szene wo Arnie nackt in die Bar kommt. Oder wo er auf einen Bein stehen soll und solche Scherze. 
Aber das Terminatoren (zur Tarnung)  auch heiraten und eine Familie gründen wusste ich bis dahin noch nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. August 2021)

Daddy's Little Girl


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch früher gab´s Humor. Schon in Teil 2. Ich erinnere nur an die Szene wo Arnie nackt in die Bar kommt.
> Oder wo er auf einen Bein stehen soll und solche Scherze.
> Aber das Terminatoren (zur Tarnung)  auch heiraten und eine Familie gründen wusste ich bis dahin noch nicht.


Stimmt, allerdings nur 1-2 Szenen, also sehr rar gesät. In Genisys hab ich den Eindruck, dass fast jeder 2. Dialog irgendwie lustig sein möchte.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Stimmt, allerdings nur 1-2 Szenen, also sehr rar gesät. In Genisys hab ich den Eindruck, dass fast jeder 2. Dialog irgendwie lustig sein möchte.


Mich hat eher gestört was die mit/aus John Connor gemacht haben. Aber das hatte ich hier im Forum ja schon öfter erwähnt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mich hat eher gestört was die mit/aus John Connor gemacht haben. Aber das hatte ich hier im Forum ja schon öfter erwähnt.


Ja, das hat mich auch sehr gestört. Erst dachte ich nur wtf!?!, dann musste ich es echt hart ausblenden, sonst wäre er nicht mehr schaubar gewesen

Bin aber mal gespannt, wie Dark Fate geworden ist. Muss den auch mal noch bei Zeiten schauen.


----------



## RyzA (11. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin aber mal gespannt, wie Dark Fate geworden ist. Muss den auch mal noch bei Zeiten schauen.


Da haben sie sich anderen Murks für einfallen lassen.


----------



## kero81 (11. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> **Zitat gekürzt**
> Aber das Terminatoren (zur Tarnung)  auch heiraten und eine Familie gründen wusste ich bis dahin noch nicht.



Das war die allergrößte Filmsünde, die mir je unterkam! So ein riesiger Bullsh*t war das!  Keine Ahnung was die da konsumiert haben um sich das einfallen zu lassen, aber WTF ein Terminator in Rente betreut ne Familie... Genau...


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2021)

Training Day: 8/10

Richtig geiler Cop-Thriller mit Denzel Washington und Ethan Hawke.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. August 2021)

31


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

Sicario: 8/10

Packender Agententhriller von Denis Villeneuve. Die Hauptdarsteller überzeugen auch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sicario: 8/10
> 
> Packender Agententhriller von Denis Villeneuve. Die Hauptdarsteller überzeugen auch.


Der 2. Teil ist auch gut 👍


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Der 2. Teil ist auch gut 👍


Der läuft heute Abend im Free TV. Habe ich auch schon gesehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der läuft heute Abend im Free TV. Habe ich auch schon gesehen.


Film im Free TV habe ich gefühlt 100 Jahre nicht mehr gesehen😅


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2021)

The Last Mercenary


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2021)

Zwar keinen Film aber Doppelepisoden in Spielfilmlänge: neXt.
Also ich weiß gar nicht warum die Quoten so schlecht sind. Mir hat´s bis jetzt gefallen.
Ok, das Thema ist nichts neues (kennt man ja u.a. von Terminator) aber ich fands trotzdem packend erzählt.
Ich werde die Serie weiter gucken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2021)

Sicario 2


----------



## RyzA (20. August 2021)

After Earth: 7/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. August 2021)

*Honest Thief  6/10*


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2021)

Super 8: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2021)

Balduin der Ferienschreck


----------



## Crosser (21. August 2021)

21 Bridges auf Amazon Prime - sehr geil👍


----------



## Ion (21. August 2021)

3096 Tage
Danach war mir schlecht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. August 2021)

Kingdom - Ashin of the North 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2021)

300: Rise of an Empire


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2021)

Unknown Identity: 8/10

Ich mag solche Filme. Und noch mehr wenn Liam Neeson da mitspielt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2021)

Conjuring – Die Heimsuchung


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2021)

*G.I. Joe Origins - Snake Eyes*

Die Shaky Cams bei den Kampfszenen maximal überflüssig, aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, dass sich so viele Zuschauer über die Charakterentwicklung aufregen - dieser könnte man höchstens unterstellen, für einen designierten Action-Heuler leicht überkomplex zu sein. Ansonsten ist aber alles drin, was so ein Film braucht und fragwürdig ist eher die grundsätzliche Entscheidung, ausgerechnet für einen per Definition mysteriösen Charakter eine Origin-Geschichte zu erzählen. Ich war aber Alles in Allem ganz zufrieden.

6 von 10 gespickten Zugmaschinen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. August 2021)

Conjuring 2


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. August 2021)

The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf
8/10

Vesemirs Backgroundstory im Anime Look.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. August 2021)

Grave Encounters


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2021)

Avengers: 8/10

Die Avengers finde ich von den Marvel Filmen am besten. Habe alle 4 Filme auf Bluray.
Nur schade was sie mit dem Hulk in den letzten beiden Teilen gemacht haben.
Und natürlich das Ende mit Iron Man.

Edit:

Wir waren Helden: 8/10

Guter Kriegsfilm mit Mel Gibson. Der Regisseur Randall Wallace hatte übrigens das Drehbuch zu "Braveheart" geschrieben. Aber keine Ahnung ob er ein Nachfahre von William Wallace oder es einfach nur Zufall ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2021)

To Live and Die in Bed-Stuy


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und natürlich das Ende mit Iron Man.


Fand ich ganz gut, dass Iron Man nun den Ruhestand genießt. Immerhin ist er schon lange dabei und Robert wird nicht jünger. Für ein Cameo ist sicher noch Luft aber man soll die nächste Generation mal machen lassen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Regisseur Randall Wallace hatte übrigens das Drehbuch zu "Braveheart" geschrieben. Aber keine Ahnung ob er ein Nachfahre von William Wallace oder es einfach nur Zufall ist.


Hab damals den Roman "Braveheart" von Randall Wallace gelesen und meine, dass im.Vorwort des Autors stand, dass er ein Nachfahre ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2021)

As Good As Dead - So gut wie tot


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2021)

Auf der Flucht: 8/10
Auf der Jagd: 7/10

Es wurde allerdings reichlich spät letzte Nacht. Das merke ich jetzt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (31. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf der Flucht: 8/10
> Auf der Jagd: 7/10
> 
> Es wurde allerdings reichlich spät letzte Nacht. Das merke ich jetzt.


Ich hab nach "Auf der Flucht" aufgehört  fand den Film auch ziemlich gut, nur dass der Doc den Sprung vom Damm überlebt hat ist ein wenig unrealistisch.

Mal davon abgesehen ist Harrison Ford einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2021)

Near Dark – Die Nacht hat ihren Preis


----------



## PCGHGS (31. August 2021)

The Suicide Squad 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2021)

Grausames Spiel


----------



## Mahoy (1. September 2021)

The Protégé

Hat man alles schon irgendwo gesehen, aber besser okay geklaut als schlecht ausgedacht. Ein solides Killer-Märchen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2021)

Rocktober Blood - An der Schwelle zum Wahnsinn


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

Tomb Raider (2018): 7/10

Hätte man noch besser machen können. Aber Alicia Vikander ist schon sexy.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. September 2021)

Motherless Brooklyn   8/10

Ein Noir-Detektiv-Film, der in New York der 50er spielt mit  Edward Norton als Detektiv mit Tourette-Syndrom.


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Motherless Brooklyn   8/10
> 
> Ein Noir-Detektiv-Film, der in New York der 50er spielt mit  Edward Norton als Detektiv mit Tourette-Syndrom.


Von Edward Norton habe ich schon länger nichts mehr gehört und gesehen. Ist echt ein guter Schauspieler.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2021)

Das Reich der Sonne


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Von Edward Norton habe ich schon länger nichts mehr gehört und gesehen. Ist echt ein guter Schauspieler.


Definitiv! Der Film ist kein wilder Action-Streifen, sondern gemächlich, wird aber auch definitiv größtenteils von Edward Norton getragen. Die anderen Nebenrollen sind aber sehr gut besetzt mit Willem Dafoe. Alec Baldwin, Bruce Willis, und noch einige bekannte Gesichter, deren Namen ich leider immer vergesse^^


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Definitiv! Der Film ist kein wilder Action-Streifen, sondern gemächlich, wird aber auch definitiv größtenteils von Edward Norton getragen. Die anderen Nebenrollen sind aber sehr gut besetzt mit Willem Dafoe. Alec Baldwin, Bruce Willis, und noch einige bekannte Gesichter, deren Namen ich leider immer vergesse^^


Der Film kommt auf meine "unbedingt ansehen" Liste. 
Ich mag auch ruhigere Filme.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Film kommt auf meine "unbedingt ansehen" Liste.
> Ich mag auch ruhigere Filme.


Dann könnte es gut möglich sein, dass du ihn lieben wirst  Also wenn du Edward Norton, Detektiv-Storys und die 50er Jahre magst, dann ist es definitiv ein must-see.


----------



## T'PAU (4. September 2021)

Greenland *6/10*

Nichts neues, aber anschaubar. Besonders Morena Baccarin (Stargate SG1, Firefly, Deadpool) natürlich! 
Familie wird auf Flucht vor Katastrophe getrennt und findet nach etlichen Umwegen wieder zusammen.
Klingt vertraut? Stimmt, alles schon da gewesen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. September 2021)

The Old Ways  -  7/10

Ein Exorzismus nach alter, lateinamerikanischer Art.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. September 2021)

Honest Thief 8/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. September 2021)

Die Geschichte von Anne Frank

Keine Bewertung! Einfach nur traurig...


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Greenland *6/10*
> 
> Nichts neues, aber anschaubar. Besonders Morena Baccarin (Stargate SG1, Firefly, Deadpool) natürlich!
> Familie wird auf Flucht vor Katastrophe getrennt und findet nach etlichen Umwegen wieder zusammen.
> Klingt vertraut? Stimmt, alles schon da gewesen.


Den Film werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch noch angucken. Freunde von mir meinten der wäre gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2021)

The Blacklist Staffel 8


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2021)

Dunkirk 

Meine Wertung: 8/10

Ich fand die gleichzeitig angespannte und unaufgeregt Atmosphäre, die der Film über weite Strecken hatte, sehr außergewöhnlich für einen Kriegsfilm und auch ziemlich gelungen. Und auch die verschiedenen, zeitlich versetzten Handlungsstränge, die dann aber zum Schluss alle zusammengeführt haben. 

Daher mein doch ziemlich guter Ersteindruck. (Auch wenn die Schiffsdarstellungen tw. etwas cringy waren und die Vorstellung lustig ist, dass die Buchóns, die die 109er darstellen, vermutlich schon im Filmklassiker "Luftschlacht um England" mitgespielt haben )


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2021)

Track of the Moon Beast


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. September 2021)

Sweet Girl  7/10

Rache-Thriller mit Jason Momoa


----------



## Mahoy (7. September 2021)

The Green Knight

Ich sag's mal so: Wer nicht zufällig auf Symbolismus/Moralismus aus jedem Blickwinkel steht und ein Faible für altenglische Literatur (mit Ausflügen in die deutsche Variation der Heldenreise) und eine Prise Sigmund Freud hat, sollte sich dem Stoff besser über "Sword of the Valiant: The Legend of Sir Gawain and the Green Knight" aus dem Jahre 1984 filmisch nähern. 

Oder anders: Ein interessantes Kunstexperiment, aber ein eher unterdurchschnittlicher Film mit nicht unbedingt schlüssiger Erzählweise und beträchtlichen Längen, die selbst innerhalb dieses Konzepts nicht nötig wären.


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und auch die verschiedenen, zeitlich versetzten Handlungsstränge, die dann aber zum Schluss alle zusammengeführt haben.


Sowas kann Christopher Nolan sehr gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2021)

Der Profi
R.I.P. Jean-Paul Belmondo


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder anders: Ein interessantes Kunstexperiment, aber ein eher unterdurchschnittlicher Film mit nicht unbedingt schlüssiger Erzählweise und beträchtlichen Längen, die selbst innerhalb dieses Konzepts nicht nötig wären.


Schade, habe viel von dem Film erwartet. Werde ihn mir trotzdem bei Zeiten mal mit gedämpfter Erwartung anschauen 


MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Der Profi
> R.I.P. Jean-Paul Belmondo


Ich habe es kurz mit Jean Reno verwechselt, weil gleicher Vorname und gleichnamiger Film.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. September 2021)

Bloodline

Stifler aus American Pie als psychopathischer Serienmörder. Sehr brutale Szenen - Film ist zurecht ab 18. Die Story ist insgesamt aber auch sehr verstörend.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2021)

Eye in the Sky – In letzter Sekunde


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2021)

Freddy vs Jason: 8/10

Geiles Slashing Crossover das Spaß macht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Freddy vs Jason: 8/10
> 
> Geiles Slashing Crossover das Spaß macht.


Fand den auch super - von solchen Crossover hätte es gerne mehr geben können! 

@topic, 

*Prey  8/10*

Deutscher Psychothriller im Wald. Netflix-made in germany gefällt mir!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2021)

Hotel Artemis


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

Panic Room: 8/10

Ganz netter Thriller mit Starbesetzung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. September 2021)

Hell Or High Water


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2021)

Batman vs Superman - Ultimate Edition  8/10

Unglaublich was nur ne halbe Stunde mehr ausmacht. Manchmal reichen nur paar Szenen mehr, um einen Charakter mehr Tiefe zu verleihen.

Musste nur lachen, da in der Anfangsszene Negan und Maggie die Eltern von Batman sind. Witzig wenn man ihr Verhältnis in TWD bedenkt


----------



## seventyseven (13. September 2021)

Habe Tenet parallel zum Zocken geschaut. Hab den Film nach 20min beenden müssen weil ich nichts verstanden habe. Munition die in der Zukunft Ziele trifft ???

Bei dem Film muss man voll dabei sein.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Habe Tenet parallel zum Zocken geschaut. Hab den Film nach 20min beenden müssen weil ich nichts verstanden habe. Munition die in der Zukunft Ziele trifft ???
> 
> Bei dem Film muss man voll dabei sein.


Wenigstens hast du dich reflektiert. Gerade so einen Film guckt man *nicht* nebenbei.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2021)

The Equalizer 2: 8/10

Denzel Washington ist einfach cool.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2021)

Wonder Woman 6/10

Der Film hat mit seinen Humoreinlagen und der Dramaturgie irgendwie Marvel-Feeling gehabt. Wegen dem 2. WW-Setting kam er mir fast wie ein Captain America Film schon vor.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2021)

Pale Rider – Der namenlose Reiter


----------



## T'PAU (14. September 2021)

Synchronic  *6/10*

Eigentlich eine interessante Variante zum Them Zeitreisen, allerdings auch die mit Abstand schwachsinnigste!
Neue Designer-Droge versetzt einen Jahre, Jahrhunderte, sogar Jahrtausende (inkl. Mammuts ^^) in die Zeit zurück.
Und zwar nicht im Kopf des Konsumenten (wie Ecstasy ins Hirn ballert), sondern real!  
Wird auf Video festgehalten, wie derjenige verschwindet und nach sieben Minuten (länger hält die Wirkung nicht an) wieder zurückkehrt. Inkl. aller Wunden, antiker Gegenstände (die man bei sich trägt bei Rückkehr) usw.

Wie gesagt, an sich 'ne interessante Idee, aber der Funke will nicht so wirklich überspringen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. September 2021)

City Slickers – Die Großstadt-Helden


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2021)

Kate 8/10

"John Wicks" Schwester in einer blutigen Odyssee durch Tokyo.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2021)

Königreich der Himmel: 8/10

Ein wie ich finde komplexer Monumental-Film mit komplexen Hintergrund. Und einer klaren Message für gegenseitige Toleranz.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2021)

Dragged Across Concrete


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2021)

Squid Game   8/10

Koreanische Netflix-Serie. Eine brutale Mischung aus Battle Royal und Takeshis Castle.


----------



## Johnny05 (18. September 2021)

The Walking Dead , Staffel 11  , Folge 1 - 3 ja wirklich ! 

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder reingesehen , waren gar nicht mal so schlecht .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

Dawn of the Dead (2004) : 8/10

Cooles Remake des Zombie-Klassiker´s.


----------



## OC.Conny (19. September 2021)

"Verborgene Schönheit" . . . 9/10

Es muss nicht immer Action sein. . . . für mich der beste Film mit Will Smith . . . der Reiz des Films ist für mich das Ende.


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2021)

Lucky Logan  8/10

Ein sehr amüsanter Heist-Film der etwas anderen Art in den Südstaaten. Toll gespielt von Channing Tatum, Adam Driver und Daniel Craig. Ich schaue ihn in O-Ton mit Untertitel, weil der Südstaaten-Akzent (West Virginia) einfach nur köstlich ist aber auch schwer zu verstehen. Macht aber auch einen großen Teil des Charmes dieses Films aus.


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. September 2021)

The Tomorrow War (6/10)

Ja, kann man machen. Die Redemption-Story am Ende und das pathetische "I will never leave this family!!!!1111!!!1Eins!" war halt so was von plattamerikanisch... Wir schnetzeln Aliens mit Kettensägen aber Familienwerte müssen sein!

Über die Zeitreise-Thematik müsste ich nochmal intensiver nachdenken... ob sie das unter den gegebenen Prämissen recht clever gemacht haben oder ob es völlig unlogisch war. Darüber hinaus war es relativ hirntotes Popcorn-Kino. Aber ich mag Chris Pratt. Nicht weil er mehr als zweieinhalb Gesichtsausdrücke hätte, aber er kommt einfach immer sympathisch rüber. Quasi ein moderner Harrison Ford. Von daher...


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. September 2021)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> "Verborgene Schönheit" . . . 9/10
> 
> Es muss nicht immer Action sein. . . . für mich der beste Film mit Will Smith . . . der Reiz des Films ist für mich das Ende.


Der Film ist klasse! Bekommt zu Unrecht schlechte Kritiken, was aber vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass man von Will Smith (und auch den anderen hochkarätigen Schauspielern - Keira Knightley, Helen Mirren, Michael Peña etc...) andere Genres gewohnt ist.

Ein Film ruhiger Töne kann da das Publikum teilweise vielleicht enttäuschen. Mich nicht, ich finde der Film ist eine gute und sehr willkommene Abwechslung. Und Helen Mirren als Tod ist sowieso genial  

@topic: Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen. Gefällt mir immer wieder


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Über die Zeitreise-Thematik müsste ich nochmal intensiver nachdenken... ob sie das unter den gegebenen Prämissen recht clever gemacht haben oder ob es völlig unlogisch war. Darüber hinaus war es relativ hirntotes Popcorn-Kino. Aber ich mag Chris Pratt. Nicht weil er mehr als zweieinhalb Gesichtsausdrücke hätte, aber er kommt einfach immer sympathisch rüber. Quasi ein moderner Harrison Ford. Von daher...


Mir hat vor allem das Alien-Design nicht gefallen.  Ansonsten fand ich den Film ok.
Aber "Edge of Tomorrow" finde ich deutlich besser.

*Edit: *Chris Pratt mag ich auch gerne. Gerade in den Filmen "Guardians of the Galaxy" und "Jurassic World." Und im Film "Passengers".


----------



## Micha0208 (19. September 2021)

Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (9,5/10)

Nicht mehr ganz neu aber ein fantastischer Film der (zumindest) etwas abseits des Mainstreams ist.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir hat vor allem das Alien-Design nicht gefallen.


Das sollen ja eher Alien Tiere gewesen sein.
Trotzdem kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie die Menschheit so schnell dezimiert werden konnte.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sollen ja eher Alien Tiere gewesen sein.


Die sehen trotzdem ************************ aus.  


Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie die Menschheit so schnell dezimiert werden konnte.


Ich auch nicht. Aber mit Logik bin ich da nicht groß rangegangen.


----------



## Micha0208 (19. September 2021)

Überraschenderweise hat mich die Netflixserie Sweet Tooth total positiv überrascht.

Dachte erst Kinderkram, aber die Erzählweise der Serie gefällt mir sehr. Und kindertauglich ist die Serie auch nicht unbedingt...
Hoffe die Serie wird fortgesetzt.

Sweet Tooth (9/10)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2021)

Seventh Son


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. September 2021)

Sanctum   9/10

Ein Cameron Film in der tiefsten Höhle mitten im Dschungel in Papua Neuguinea. Sehr spannend und irgendwie auch traurig. Story ist nach ner wahren Begebenheit.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (19. September 2021)

Unhinged 8/10 nichts unbedingt besonderes aber ein ordentlicher Thriller mit einem gut spielenden Russel Crow


----------



## FetterKasten (19. September 2021)

Alita Battle Angel
7/10

Empfehlenswert für alle,  die von Cyberpunk enttäuscht waren^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2021)

Squirm - Invasion der Bestien


----------



## Mottekus (20. September 2021)

Cruella

8/10
fands ganz okay


----------



## Painkiller (20. September 2021)

Drive 

Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher was ich davon halten soll. ^^


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

Dune (2021): 8/10

Bild - und tongewaltiges SciFi Epos mit Starbesetzung. Ich freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil.


----------



## Two-Face (20. September 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Drive
> 
> Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher was ich davon halten soll. ^^


Der war doch super.^^
Ist halt ein typischer Independent-Film, die haben alle ihre eigene Machart. Ryan Gosling spielte perfekt den Unberechenbaren, während der visuelle Stil einen durchaus fesseln konnte.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der war doch super.^^
> Ist halt ein typischer Independent-Film, die haben alle ihre eigene Machart. Ryan Gosling spielte perfekt den Unberechenbaren, während der visuelle Stil einen durchaus fesseln konnte.


Und der Soundtrack. Ich sage nur Kavinsky.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dune (2021): 8/10
> 
> Bild - und tongewaltiges SciFi Epos mit Starbesetzung. Ich freue mich schon auf den zweiten Teil.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Der war doch super.^^
> Ist halt ein typischer Independent-Film, die haben alle ihre eigene Machart. Ryan Gosling spielte perfekt den Unberechenbaren, während der visuelle Stil einen durchaus fesseln konnte.


Ihr habt mich voll heiß gemacht auf den Film. Muss mal gleich schauen, wann im Cinedom Köln noch was zu reservieren ist.


----------



## FetterKasten (20. September 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der war doch super.^^
> Ist halt ein typischer Independent-Film, die haben alle ihre eigene Machart. Ryan Gosling spielte perfekt den Unberechenbaren, während der visuelle Stil einen durchaus fesseln konnte.


Ich fand den Film eher so lala
Das beste ist das Intro mit Nightcall, danach kann man gehen^^


----------



## seventyseven (20. September 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Alita Battle Angel
> 7/10
> 
> Empfehlenswert für alle,  die von Cyberpunk enttäuscht waren^^


Kann dir den Manga auch Empfehlen. Findest du auf Amazon als Alita Perfect Edition im Set und einzeln.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich voll heiß gemacht auf den Film. Muss mal gleich schauen, wann im Cinedom Köln noch was zu reservieren ist.


Two-Face meint aber einen anderen Film.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. September 2021)

Dune (IMAX 3D) 10/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Two-Face meint aber einen anderen Film.


Upps! Jetzt wo du es sagst  

Mein Hirn versteht manchmal nur was es verstehen will^^ dachte er meinte auch Dune


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2021)

Die Nacht der lebenden Toten


----------



## Painkiller (21. September 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der war doch super.^^
> Ist halt ein typischer Independent-Film, die haben alle ihre eigene Machart. Ryan Gosling spielte perfekt den Unberechenbaren, während der visuelle Stil einen durchaus fesseln konnte.


Der Film war nicht schlecht, allerdings kam es mir so vor, als ob etwas fehlt. Keine Ahnung wieso. ^^ 
Gibt´s davon einen Extended Cut oder so?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2021)

Das Todesspiel


----------



## T'PAU (21. September 2021)

Zerplatzt  *7/10*

Highschool-Teenie-Film meets Horror-Komödie.
Vom Mythos "spontaner menschlicher Selbstentzündung" hat man ja schon gehört, aber dass Schüler einer Highschool-Klasse scheinbar willkürlich und ohne Vorwarnung einfach _platzen_, ist doch 'ne ziemlich krasse Idee! 
Mir hat's gefallen.


----------



## Mahoy (22. September 2021)

Ich habe meinen SUF (Stapel ungesehener Filme, einschließlich digitale Merkliste) etwas reduziert.

*Love and Monsters *_6/10_
Ein netter kleiner Film. Nichts Besonderes, aber unterhaltsam und überraschend entspannend: Die Monster-Apokalypse ist Realität und ein sympathischer Loser macht sich auf den gefährlichen Weg zu seiner Jugendliebe. Trotz Momenten mit düsterer Stimmung ganz klar eher Komödie als Horrorfilm.

*Kate* _7/10_
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich Winstead mal als Darstellerin ernst nehmen könnte. Die Story ist nicht unbedingt originell oder realistisch, aber knallhart. Die Actionszenen halte ich sogar für ein Stück weit flotter und dabei glaubwürdiger inszeniert als bei John Wick, obwohl natürlich immer noch massiv over-the-top.

*Candyman* _5/10_
Gute Leistungen der Hauptdarsteller retten den Film ganz knapp vor dem totalen Absturz, aber er versagt in den Kernkompetenzen. Horror-Atmosphäre kommt nur selten auf, die soziale Notschaft ist Holzhammer (Und gleichzeitig inkonsistent, was man auch erst mal schaffen muss ...) und generell zehrt das Ganze von den Vorgängern, ohne eine eigene Form zu finden. Lieber noch mal die alten Filme rauskramen, davon hat man mehr.


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. September 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich Winstead mal als Darstellerin ernst nehmen könnte.


Wieso?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. September 2021)

Malastrana


----------



## Mahoy (23. September 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wieso?


Ich hatte bisher den Eindruck, sie ist eher als Dekoration dabei.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2021)

Das Wiegenlied vom Totschlag


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2021)

Kill Bill Volume 2: 8/10

Ruhiger als der erste Teil mit deutlich weniger Splatter. Aber gut gemacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2021)

Das Geheimnis des Doktor Z


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2021)

The Last Samurai: 10/10

Ein bildgewaltiges Epos mit super Darstellern. Der Soundtrack ist auch genial.
Habe ich jetzt das 6. mal gesehen. Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. September 2021)

Midnight Mass 9/10

Endlich wieder guter Gruselnachschub. Mini-Serie auf Netflix, die sehr an Stephen Kings Stil erinnert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2021)

Train to Busan


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. September 2021)

BAC Nord   9/10

Knallharter Drama-Thriller über den Alltag dreier Kripo-Beamte in Marseille. Besonders der mittlere Teil des Films war sehr intensiv und angespannt.


----------



## clown44 (26. September 2021)

Valerian - Die Stadt der Tausend Planeten *7,5/10*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2021)

Der größte Schlag der Todeskralle


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. September 2021)

Verborgene Schönheit  8/10

Ein wundervoller Film mit der richtigen Portion an Herz & Humor.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2021)

Der Shogun und sein Samurai


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2021)

Niemand kommt hier lebend raus
8/10

Origineller Horrorfilm. Frage mich, ob das Ritual der Kiste auf eine echte Latino-Mythe beruht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2021)

Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2021)

Lights Out  9/10

Damals war der Film eine absolute Überraschung und seitdem mein Geheimtipp im Horrorgenre.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. September 2021)

Im Auge des Wolfes - Die Serie 8/10

Knallharte, französischsprachige Gangsta-Thriller-Serie, die in Brüssel spielt. Gerade die 1. Staffel beendet. Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2021)

Begegnung des Schicksals


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Infinite: 3/10

Sehr schwach der Film. Die Story ist irgendwie total hohl. Teilweise erinnert sie mich an den Film "Cloud Atlas", welchen ich aber deutlich besser gemacht finde.
Bis jetzt der schlechteste Film den ich mit Mark Wahlberg gesehen habe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Infinite: 3/10
> 
> Sehr schwach der Film. Die Story ist irgendwie total hohl. Teilweise erinnert sie mich an den Film "Cloud Atlas", welchen ich aber deutlich besser gemacht finde.
> Bis jetzt der schlechteste Film den ich mit Mark Wahlberg gesehen habe.


Ouw, ok... hatte mich eigentlich gefreut auf den Film. 

The Rite - Das Ritual 7/10

Aber auch nur wegen Anthony Hopkins als Paffe, der Exorzisten ausbildet. Dieser Mann ist eine One Man Show. Alles wirkt so unglaublich spontan und improvisiert bei dem Mann. Witzigerweise spielt er immer nur sich selbst - einen schrulligen, weirden, alten Mann mit trockenem Humor. Aber es macht immer wieder Spaß ihm dabei zuzusehen


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ouw, ok... hatte mich eigentlich gefreut auf den Film.


Am besten selber angucken und sich eine eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Am besten selber angucken und sich eine eigene Meinung bilden.


Ja, hatte ich natürlich auch vor. Aber dein kurzes Review hat meine Erwartung gut gedämpft, aber vielleicht ist es auch besser so


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2021)

Infinite - Lebe Unendlich


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Oktober 2021)

The Guilty  8/10

Jake Gylenhaal in der Notrufzentrale. Sehr viel Spannung mit minimalistischen Mitteln.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2021)

Made in Italy: 7/10

Mal kein Action Film mit Liam Neeson. Sondern eine herzliche Romantik-Komödie.
Die Kritiken sind nicht so gut aber wir fanden den Film unterhaltsam.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2021)

Die Mächte des Wahnsinns


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Oktober 2021)

Black Box 7/10

Ein Amnesie-Patient soll durch ein neues Therapieverfahren per VR Brille hypnotisiert auf sein Unterbewusstsein zugreifen, um sein Gedächtnis wiederherzustellen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2021)

Gegen die Zeit


----------



## der_yappi (4. Oktober 2021)

*Bohemian Rhapsody*

Würde sagen so 4 von 5*
War solide, erstklassiger Soundtrack. Und der LiveAid-Auftritt
Aber ich fand irgendwie, dass Gwilym Lee und Joseph Mazzello ihre Parts als Brian May und John Deacon besser (oder sollte ich sagen autehntischer) rübergebracht haben als Rami Malek den Freddie Mercury... 
Das zumindest im "normalen" Filmteil - bei den Konzertszenen war Malek aber dennoch sehr gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2021)

Dumm und Dümmehr


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Oktober 2021)

Oats Studios 9/10

Richtig geile Sci-Fi-Horror-Anthologie-Serie von Neil Blomkamp.

Ein Jammer, dass der Mann nicht seine Version von Alien verfilmen durfte


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oats Studios 9/10
> 
> Richtig geile Sci-Fi-Horror-Anthologie-Serie von Neil Blomkamp.


Wo läuft die?


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ein Jammer, dass der Mann nicht seine Version von Alien verfilmen durfte


Ja der wäre besser geworden als die neuen Filme von Ridley Scott.

Bisher finde ich alle Filme von Neill Blomkamp richtig gut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wo läuft die?


Netflix


RyzA schrieb:


> Ja der wäre besser geworden als die neuen Filme von Ridley Scott.


Glaube ich auch.


RyzA schrieb:


> Bisher finde ich alle Filme von Neill Blomkamp richtig gut.


Ja, der Mann hat einen unverkennbaren Stil, der an Realismus grenzt. Seine Filme haben teilweise so eine Doku-Optik.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2021)

RoboCop: Crash and Burn


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Oktober 2021)

Venom (09/10) 

Die Interaktion von Venom und Eddie ist so grandios


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Oktober 2021)

Resurrection – Die Auferstehung


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Oktober 2021)

James Bond 007: Keine Zeit zu sterben (IMAX 3D) 7,5/10


----------



## Mottekus (8. Oktober 2021)

Black Widow...

joa, hat mich überhaupt nicht gepackt. 6,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Oktober 2021)

Split Second


----------



## T'PAU (9. Oktober 2021)

The Suicide Squad *7/10*

Abgefahrener Sch***, aber trotzdem sehenswert!
Einen Vergleich mit dem ersten Film mit fast gleichem Titels, stelle ich hier mal nicht. Ist zu lange her, hab den nicht mehr so im Gedächtnis (was wohl nicht grad für den ersten Film spricht  ).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2021)

Free Guy


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Oktober 2021)

JEMAND ist in deinem Haus 6/10

Teenie-Slasher. Eine seltsame Mischung aus alt und neu. Vielleicht werde ich auch einfach nur zu alt für den Schaiß😅


----------



## Ion (10. Oktober 2021)

Pacific Rim 6/10
Komplett vorhersehbar (wie fast jeder Hollywood-Action-Film), aber durchaus bildgewaltig, und ich mag Mechs.


----------



## seventyseven (10. Oktober 2021)

Habe gestern das erste mal Jurassic Park in 4K geschaut.

Spätestens ab der Scene  außerhalb des Visitor Centers bei dem man rechts im Glas die Backdrop plane sieht fallen mir im Film ständig Fehler auf...

Ter T-Rex beißt den Reifen ab (Radkappe fehlt) Scene darauf (Gelbe Radkappe wieder dran)
In der Scene mit Lex und Tim in der Küche sieht man hinten ein Regal in der nächsten Scene ist das Regal wesentlich höher als davor...



I cannot unsee.


Ion schrieb:


> Pacific Rim 6/10
> Komplett vorhersehbar (wie fast jeder Hollywood-Action-Film), aber durchaus bildgewaltig, und ich mag Mechs.


Welcher ? der Erste oder Zweite ?

Den ersten Film fand ich echt super aber vor dem zweiten habe ich mich leider durch die schlechten Reviews abschrecken lassen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2021)

Die unerträgliche Leichtigkeit des Seins


----------



## Gatorlingan (10. Oktober 2021)

No Time To Die - mega Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2021)

Midsommar


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Oktober 2021)

Dunkirk 7,5/10
Der Her der Ringe -Die Gefährten 9/10


----------



## Ion (10. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> der Erste oder Zweite ?
> 
> Den ersten Film fand ich echt super aber vor dem zweiten habe ich mich leider durch die schlechten Reviews abschrecken lassen.


Da gibt's zwei Teile? Ich sah den ersten. Gab am Ende auch keinen Cliffhanger, was soll im zweiten Teil passieren? So spannend fand ich den jetzt nicht, dass ich dem zweiten Teil eine Chance geben würde.


----------



## seventyseven (10. Oktober 2021)

Ion schrieb:


> Da gibt's zwei Teile? Ich sah den ersten. Gab am Ende auch keinen Cliffhanger, was soll im zweiten Teil passieren? So spannend fand ich den jetzt nicht, dass ich dem zweiten Teil eine Chance geben würde.


Der zweite ist mit John Boyega (Fn 2187/Finn aus Star Wars 7, 8 und 9) den ich aber nicht gesehen habe.

Heißt Pacific Rim 2 : Uprising


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Oktober 2021)

Slumber Party Massacre


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Oktober 2021)

Das finstere Tal  7/10

Ein Western in Österreich. Ich weiß... Western?! In Österreich?! Wtf?!
War auch mein 1. Gedanke, klappt jedoch überraschend gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Oktober 2021)

Psycho


----------



## PCGHGS (11. Oktober 2021)

Independence Day (1996) 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2021)

Hamburger Hill


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2021)

The Lodge  8/10

Sehr beklemmend.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2021)

The Red Sea Diving Resort


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Oktober 2021)

Dave Chapelle  -  The Closer  10/10

Eine extrem lustige Abrechnung mit Rassismus und der LGBTQ-Community


----------



## Kindercola (14. Oktober 2021)

Focus 7/10
Fand ich ganz nett


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2021)

McQuade, der Wolf


----------



## H4ZEE (14. Oktober 2021)

im Kino: Den neuen Bond
zu Hause: Free Guy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2021)

Halloween II – Das Grauen kehrt zurück


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2021)

Captain America: The first Avenger 9/10

Der Film hat nahezu die perfekte Mischung aus Spannung, Action, Humor und Drama. Hinzukommt, dass der Cast wirklich 1A ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2021)

Captain Marvel  8/10

Schon schwächer als first Avenger, aber immer noch sehr gut. Wieder eine gute Mischung aus Drama, Komödie und Action.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2021)

Amityville Horror


----------



## Anthropos (15. Oktober 2021)

The Guilty 8/10
Top Leistung von Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> The Guilty 8/10
> Top Leistung von Jake Gyllenhaal.


Der Film ist wirklich gut und noch krasser, wenn man bedenkt, dass der ganze Film quasi eine One Man Show mit einem Headset ist😮


----------



## T'PAU (16. Oktober 2021)

Mortal Kombat (2021) *6/10*

Hab ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt. Kann man sich mal antun.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2021)

Iron Man (2008) 7/10

Quasi der Beginn des MCU. Man merkt aber auch im Vergleich, dass die Filme viel besser in ihrer Qualität geworden sind. Trotzdem ein Klassiker!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2021)

Nosferatu – Eine Symphonie des Grauens


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2021)

Iron Man 2  6/10

Schwächerer Film als der erste Teil und im MCU Gesamtkontext. Isoliert betrachtet aber ein sehr guter Actionstreifen. Mickey Rourke als Badass war wie immer köstlich.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Oktober 2021)

_Carlito's Way _

Im O-Ton und HD auf englischer Import-HD-DVD.
Insbesondere ohne die dürftige deutsche Synchro ein unterschätzter Gangsterklassiker.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Oktober 2021)

Thor  7/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Oktober 2021)

The Avengers 9/10

Das Finale ist episch!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2021)

Rhea M – Es begann ohne Warnung


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2021)

Der Her der Ringe - Die zwei Türme 8/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Oktober 2021)

Thor - The Dark Kingdom 9/10

Dunkelelfen invasieren mit Raumschiffen Asgard - Dark Sci Fi meets nordic Mythology. Genial!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2021)

Cash Truck


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Oktober 2021)

Guardians of the Galaxy 7,5/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Oktober 2021)

Iron Man 3   6,5/10

MMn der schwächste Teil der Reihe. Der gute Humor macht jedoch einiges wett.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Oktober 2021)

Captain America - Return of the first Avenger. 9/10

Ich mag es, wie MCU hier, nach Thor und Iron Man, plötzlich in ein Agenten-Spionage-Thriller samt üblichen Verschwörungen switcht.

Davon abgesehen, mochte ich Cap eigentlich nicht so sehr, weil ich pathetischen Uncle Sam Patriotismus zum kotzen finde. Aber bei dem Film wurde mir wieder klar, was für eine tragische Figur, mit einer vielschichtigen Story, Cap eigentlich ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2021)

Ride Along 2


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Oktober 2021)

Guardians of the Galaxy  10/10

Einer der amüsantesten MCU-Filme. Freu mich schon auf das Game.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2021)

The Nun


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2021)

Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 

Eine ordentliche Schippe mehr Humor als Vol. 1, Soundtrack 1a, Sly und Hasselhoff in Gastrollen, und Baby Groot. 10/10


----------



## HighEnd111 (20. Oktober 2021)

Die Guardians of the Galaxy - Filme sind wirklich genial 

@topic: 16 Blocks - finde ich immer wieder gut.


----------



## Kindercola (20. Oktober 2021)

John Wick und John Wick 2 gleich danach
Einfach endloses rumgeballer. Muss man mögen. Mir gefällts


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2021)

Kindercola schrieb:


> John Wick und John Wick 2 gleich danach
> Einfach endloses rumgeballer. Muss man mögen. Mir gefällts


Dann am besten noch den dritten Teil hinterher gucken, wo der Bodycount nochmal erhöht wurde. 

Topic:

21 Brücken - 7/10

Unterhaltsamer Cop-Thriller. R.I.P. Chadwick Boseman.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann am besten noch den dritten Teil hinterher gucken, wo der Bodycount


Bin mal gespannt ob Teil 4 das toppen kann  


RyzA schrieb:


> R.I.P. Chadwick Boseman.


Fand den als Black Panther super. Immer traurig wenn ein junger Mensch stirbt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Oktober 2021)

Message from the King


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Oktober 2021)

Avengers - Age of Ultron  7/10

Fand den Fokus auf Hawkeye gut.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, mochte ich Cap eigentlich nicht so sehr, weil ich pathetischen Uncle Sam Patriotismus zum kotzen finde.


Was erwartest du, wenn eine Figur Captain America heißt?


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2021)

Karate Tiger 3: 8/10.

Geiler Kampfsport Klassiker mit Jean-Claude Van Damme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2021)

Rosemaries Baby


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Oktober 2021)

Ant-Man 10/10

Mit Guardians der komischste Film des MCU. Darüber hinaus ist die Story und Dialoge sehr gut geschrieben, die Schauspieler sehr sympathisch und die Ant-Effekte sehr geil. Schade, dass es kein Ant-Man Game gibt. Die Gameplay-Mechanik mit dem Verkleinern/Vergrößern könnte ein cooles Erlebnis sein, am besten in VR


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2021)

Liebesgrüsse aus Moskau


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Oktober 2021)

The First Avenger: Civil War  8/10

Der Film verdient eher den Namen Iron Man vs. Captain America.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2021)

Tanz der Teufel


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Oktober 2021)

Black Panther 8/10

Lustigerweise trotz "Black" im Titel der farbenfrohste MCU-Film. Die Kleidung, Kulisse, Naturaufnahmen, Vibranium-Tech; wirklich schön anzusehen das Ganze. Frag mich nur wer Chadwick ersetzen soll. Die Black Panther Rolle war für ihn wie maßgeschneidert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2021)

Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Oktober 2021)

Black Widow 8/10

Überraschend intim und traurig für einen MCU-Film.

Wobei David Harbour gut aufzulockern wusste  Yelena fand ich als Nebencharakter auch super. Und handwerklich ist der Film in gewohnter 1a MCU Qualität.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2021)

Die Mächte des Wahnsinns


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2021)

Die Vorsehung: 6/10

Trotz Starbesetzung ein relativ schwacher Mystery-Thriller.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Oktober 2021)

Doctor Strange 10/10

Visuell der opulenteste MCU-Film. Fast 2 Stunden Feuerwerk an Effekten. Bestimmt einer der teuersten MCU-Teile. Mads Mikkelsen sowieso immer 10/10 und das Finale ist so legendär  Out of Box!

"I come to bargain!" 

Edit: Bezüglich Kosten: Nur für die Unfall-Szene wurden acht Lamborghinis geschrottet...


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Yelena fand ich als Nebencharakter auch super.


Auch deswegen freue ich mich auf Hawkeye. Da taucht ihr Charakter wieder auf, von der gleichen Schauspielerin dargestellt.
Ende November geht es bei Disney + los.


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch deswegen freue ich mich auf Hawkeye. Da taucht ihr Charakter wieder auf, von der gleichen Schauspielerin dargestellt.
> Ende November geht es bei Disney + los.


Stimmt, das spoilert after Credit Szene auch. Hat mich auch erfreut. Bin mal gespannt, wie es läuft, wenn die aufeinandertreffen. Davon abgesehen, Disney+ hat eine super Bildqualität! Netflix und Prime kommen da nicht ran, werde wahrscheinlich ein Jahr buchen. Mich hat Disney+ überzeugt.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Oktober 2021)

Dune 10/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Oktober 2021)

Thor: Ragnarok 8/10

Was mir direkt auffiel. Der Film hat allgemein einen starken Comic-Look und ist sehr bunt. Witzigerweise wird im Make of danach erklärt, dass der Film zwei beliebte Comic-Events verbindet nämlich Ragnarok und Planet Hulk und optisch ein Tribute an Jack Kirby ist, dessen Markenzeichen auch sehr bunte Comics waren.

Mein absoluter Favorit war jedoch Korg. Der braucht definitiv ein Solofilm. 
Witziger Sidefact: Korg wurde vom Regisseur des Films, Taika Waititi, verkörpert, der total abgedreht ist. Der Typ trägt auf dem Filmset die Kleidung der Asgard-Komparsen und albert nur rum


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2021)

Blutrausch


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Oktober 2021)

Space Walker (8/10)

Quasi die russische Variante von "Apollo 13". Aber doch recht spannend und sympathisch inszeniert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2021)

Hügel der blutigen Augen


----------



## Kindercola (28. Oktober 2021)

Bloodshot
Vin Diesel spielt mit. Macht man nix falsch 
Fand die Effekte ganz schick gemacht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2021)

Casino


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Oktober 2021)

Ant-Man and the Wasp 7/10

Der schwächste Film im MCU aber immer noch gut. Der FBI-Agent, der schon Kim Jong Un in dieser Nord Korea Komödie spielte, ist einfach nur zum Wegschmeißen. Der Typ verdient definitiv mehr Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2021)

Avengers: Infinity War 10/10.

Episch! Der Film ist 2 ½ Stunden straight on point und führt alle Stränge der bisherigen Filme zu einem gewaltigen Finale. Ein wahres Fest für Fans der Comics; Respekt dafür, was MCU da geschaffen hat! Thanos ist überraschend vielschichtig und mMn einer der best-geschriebenen Antagonisten.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ant-Man and the Wasp 7/10
> 
> Der schwächste Film im MCU aber immer noch gut. Der FBI-Agent, der schon Kim Jong Un in dieser Nord Korea Komödie spielte, ist einfach nur zum Wegschmeißen. Der Typ verdient definitiv mehr Aufmerksamkeit.


Den ersten Teil fand ich ganz gut. Ich mag die Makro/Mikrowelt.
Den zweiten Teil hatte ich mir auch auf Bluray geholt aber immer noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den ersten Teil fand ich ganz gut. Ich mag die Makro/Mikrowelt.
> Den zweiten Teil hatte ich mir auch auf Bluray geholt aber immer noch nicht gesehen.


Das ist doch der 2. Teil...
Der 1. Teil ist genial. Ich liebe den 1. Hatte dem hier sogar 10/10 gegeben


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das ist doch der 2. Teil...


Ich hatte es korrigiert. 
Ist es immer noch nicht deutlich? 

Den zweiten Teil werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch noch angucken. Je nach Lust &Laune.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte es korrigiert.
> Ist es immer noch nicht deutlich?


Doch, jetzt! Hatte die Korrektur nich nicht gesehen 


RyzA schrieb:


> Den zweiten Teil werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch noch angucken. Je nach Lust &Laune.


Ja, schau ihn dir mal an. Er hat auf jeden Fall auch seine guten Momente.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2021)

Candyman


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Oktober 2021)

Braindead (Blood Edition) 09/10

Einfach ein Klassiker. So absurd viel Tomatensoße! 

The Dead don't die   08/10

Völlig seltsam. Aber irgendwie sehr unterhaltsam, auch durch das Star-Aufgebot.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2021)

Bloodshot


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Oktober 2021)

The Other Side of the Door 6/10


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

Higlander 3: 5/10

Gar nicht mit dem ersten Teil zu vergleichen. Einfach nur C-Movie Style Murks.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Higlander


Seltsam, dass die Reihe so lange auf Eis liegt. Könnte eigentlich einen guten Reboot vertragen. Ich finde Potential ist mehr als genug da.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Seltsam, dass die Reihe so lange auf Eis liegt. Könnte eigentlich einen guten Reboot vertragen. Ich finde Potential ist mehr als genug da.


Die Serie fand ich früher auch ganz gut. Mit Adrian Paul.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Serie fand ich früher auch ganz gut. Mit Adrian Paul.


Ja, fand ich auch gut. Aber wie du schon sagtest, wirklich nichts kommt an den 1. Teil mit Christopher Lambert und Sean Connery. Einfach nur Kult!


----------



## PCGHGS (31. Oktober 2021)

Muppets Haunted Mansion


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2021)

The 8th Night


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Oktober 2021)

Avengers Endgame 10/10

Ein sehr episches und dramatisches Finale. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie das MCU das Ganze noch toppen möchte, was sie hier in 10 Jahren aufgebaut haben. Freue mich schon auf Eternals.


----------



## Micha0208 (31. Oktober 2021)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood 6/10

Der Film hat mich nicht gerade überzeugt. Trotz Starbesetzung hat der Film ziemliche Längen...
Das Ende ist ganz okay, aber im Vergleich zu den letzten Quentin Tarantino-Filmen bin ich schon recht enttäuscht...

Bin eigentlich Tarantino-Fan seit Pulp-Fiction, also seit Mitte der 90'er.
Hoffe der nächste Tarantino-Film wird wieder bleibende Spitzenklasse.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich Tarantino-Fan seit Pulp-Fiction, also seit Mitte der 90'er.


Ich auch. Bei Gelegenheit bilde ich mir mal selber ein Urteil. Aber danke für die Vorwarnung.


----------



## Micha0208 (31. Oktober 2021)

@RyzA : Sind ja immer persönliche Meinungen... Persönlich kann ich aber die guten Kritiken zu "Once Upon a Time" nicht nachvollziehen 

PS: Der Film ist noch bis zum 14. November bei Netflix im Programm, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2021)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> PS: Der Film ist noch bis zum 14. November bei Netflix im Programm, wenn ich nicht irre.


Netflix haben wir noch nicht. Mal abwarten... vielleicht kommt er irgendwann ja im Free TV oder auf Prime.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. November 2021)

The Empty Man 6/10

Ein konfuser Horrorfilm, oder ich war gestern Abend zu müde.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2021)

Die Bestie


----------



## MatthiasK76 (1. November 2021)

Jagd auf roter Oktober. Zum x-ten Mal. "Wo ich hinfahre, kannst Du nicht mit!"


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. November 2021)

Loki 9/10

Ein Marvel-Film in 6 Folgen 
Loki verschwindet in Avengers Endgame mit dem Tesserakt. Damit ändert Loki den ursprünglichen, "wahren" Zeitstrahl und somit wird die TVA aktiv  - eine interstellare Behörde, die den Zeitstrahl bewacht und Abweichungen eliminiert, oder wie sie es nennen, "stützt"  Das Geile ist, dass die TVA einfach eine langweilige Behörde ist im 60er Jahre Style, sowas liebe ich ja 

Also sehr Marvel-esque die Serie und wer Loki in den Filmen mochte, wird die Serie lieben. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die 2. Staffel.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. November 2021)

Code 8


----------



## HighEnd111 (4. November 2021)

"Nummer 5 lebt!"

Ein Klassiker aus den 80ern. Nach langer Zeit mal wieder angeschaut und ich war enorm überrascht, dass ich vergessen hatte, dass da bekannte Gesichter aus "Police Academy" zu sehen sind 

Ein ganz lustiger Film - der zweite Teil kommt die Tage auch noch dran


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2021)

@HighEnd111 : Dann wäre der Film "Chappie" bestimmt auch was für dich.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (4. November 2021)

"Monstrum"

Südkoreanischer Horrorfilm. Sollte so ähnlich sein wie "The Host", den ich toll fand. Stimmt leider nicht, war nicht wirklich begeistert.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. November 2021)

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs 8,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. November 2021)

First Kill


----------



## Schori (5. November 2021)

Night Teeth auf Netflix.
War okay aber nicht besonders überragend. Kann man mal nebenbei schauen.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2021)

MatthiasK76 schrieb:


> Jagd auf roter Oktober. Zum x-ten Mal. "Wo ich hinfahre, kannst Du nicht mit!"


Mich stört es, dass man Sam Neill abgemurkst hat.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2021)

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod: 10/10

Grandioser Westernklassiker mit einen genialen Soundtrack.


----------



## MatthiasK76 (6. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich stört es, dass man Sam Neill abgemurkst hat.


Das stimmt. Aber in Jurassic Park war er wieder da.  Und dort durfte er sogar Montana sehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2021)

I Spit on Your Grave 2


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. November 2021)

The New Mutants 5/10

Vielleicht werde ich auch einfach nur zu alt für diesen Coming in Age - Bullshit.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. November 2021)

Lights Out, echt gut gemachter Psycho Horror. Musste aufpassen dass ich mir nicht vor Angst in die Hose pisse


----------



## PCGHGS (6. November 2021)

The French Dispatch 7,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2021)

Midnight in the Switchgrass - Auf der Spur des Killers


----------



## pedi (7. November 2021)

Weissbier im Blut.
ist das gegenteil der Eberhoferkrimis.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. November 2021)

The House at Night  7,5/10


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2021)

Deadpool: 8/10

War gestern Abend im Free TV sogar ungeschnitten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2021)

The Courier - Tödlicher Auftrag


----------



## PCGHGS (8. November 2021)

Contra 8,5/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. November 2021)

WandaVision 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. November 2021)

The Guard – Ein Ire sieht schwarz


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. November 2021)

The Falcon and the Winter Soldier    6/10

Bisher das schwächste Glied in der MCU-Kette.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2021)

Jumanji: The Next Level


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. November 2021)

@RyzA haben wir nicht letztens darüber noch gesprochen 









						Highlander - Endlich: Remake mit Henry Cavill wird 2022 gedreht! - BlairWitch.de
					

Gibt es etwas, das Henry Cavill nicht beherrscht? Seit er 2001 auf der Bildfläche erschienen ist, war der Brite schon Theseus (Krieg der Götter), der von




					www.blairwitch.de


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod: 10/10
> 
> Grandioser Westernklassiker mit einen genialen Soundtrack.


Auch wenn man ihn zwanzig mal gesehen hat, läuft es einem bei der Mundharmonika immer noch eiskalt den Rücken runter.

Vor kurzem hab ich den Film Zimmer 1408 gesehen.
Äußerst spannend und seltsam. 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2021)

Red Notice


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. November 2021)

Underwater- Es ist erwacht 7/10

Alien meets Abyss. Da wurden auf jeden Fall paar Urängste wach.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. November 2021)

Das Gesetz ist der Tod


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. November 2021)

Shang-Chi and The Legend of The Ten Rings 6/10

Es gibt so viele gute Figuren im Marvel Universum und sie verfilmen eine Figur der C-Garde (oder noch weiter hinten im Alphabet), die nicht mal alte Comic-Fans wie ich kennen. Dementsprechend war die Story auch...
Der Film passt mMn auch nicht wirklich ins MCU und wirkt eher wie ein chinesische Narnia Version.
Trotzdem 6 Punkte für die wirklich tollen Effekte.


----------



## seventyseven (13. November 2021)

Alien und Aliens. 

Die Tage dann noch Teil 3 als krönender Abschluss der Serie.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Alien und Aliens.
> 
> Die Tage dann noch Teil 3 als krönender Abschluss der Serie.


Teil 4 zählst du gar nicht mehr dazu, wa?


----------



## Two-Face (13. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Teil 4 zählst du gar nicht mehr dazu, wa?


Ich finde es ja schon grotesk, überhaupt den dritten dazuzuzählen.


----------



## seventyseven (14. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Teil 4 zählst du gar nicht mehr dazu, wa?


?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja schon grotesk, überhaupt den dritten dazuzuzählen.


Ich hab den hate gegen Alien 3 nie verstanden. (Man muss aber auch unbedingt den assembly cut von Alien 3 anschauen und nicht den theatrical)


----------



## Two-Face (14. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich hab den hate gegen Alien 3 nie verstanden. (Man muss aber auch unbedingt den assembly cut von Alien 3 anschauen und nicht den theatrical)


Sorry, aber egal welchen Cut man angesehen hat, der Film war immer irgendwie gleichdoof.
Das einzig Gute an dem Film war, das doofe Mädel aus Teil zwei gleich am Anfang draufgehen zu lassen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> ?


Alles klar 


seventyseven schrieb:


> (Man muss aber auch unbedingt den *assembly cut* von Alien 3 anschauen...)


Was macht der so anders?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

Der Unsichtbare (2020)   9/10

Was ist schlimmer als ein stalkender Psychopath, der seine Frau psychisch und körperlich misshandelt?

Genau!...


----------



## pedi (14. November 2021)

den neuen bond-fürchterlicher langweiler.


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber egal welchen Cut man angesehen hat, der Film war immer irgendwie gleichdoof.
> Das einzig Gute an dem Film war, das doofe Mädel aus Teil zwei gleich am Anfang draufgehen zu lassen.


Humbug. Das ist ein guter Film. Und Teil 4 kann man sich auch gut angucken.
Nur Ridley Scott hätte sich "Prometheus" und "Covenant" sparen können.
Dafür wäre  ein 5. Teil von Neill Blomkamp besser gewesen.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. November 2021)

Matrix 8/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Humbug. Das ist ein guter Film. Und Teil 4 kann man sich auch gut angucken.


Wie unterschiedlich Geschmäcker sein können. Ich finde 3 ist okay, aber der schlechteste in der Trilogie und Teil 4 will ich am liebsten verdrängen...


RyzA schrieb:


> Nur Ridley Scott hätte sich "Prometheus" und "Covenant" sparen können.
> Dafür wäre  ein 5. Teil von Neill Blomkamp besser gewesen.


Die mochte ich dagegen sehr😅 besonders Covenant war zum Schluss richtig gut. Fand die ganze Storyline des Androiden verstörend und überraschend anders.

Bin mal gespannt, was Disney mit der Franchise in Zukunft plant.


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie unterschiedlich Geschmäcker sein können. Ich finde 3 ist okay, aber der schlechteste in der Trilogie und Teil 4 will ich am liebsten verdrängen...


Der 4. Teil hat eben auch noch etwas Humor. Mir gefällt er auch vom Style her.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die mochte ich dagegen sehr😅 besonders Covenant war zum Schluss richtig gut. Fand die ganze Storyline des Androiden verstörend und überraschend anders.


David/Walter ist das beste an den beiden Filmen.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, was Disney mit der Franchise in Zukunft plant.


Mit FSK 12? Oder 6?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mit FSK 12? Oder 6?


Die meisten haben eher Angst, dass es zu "woke" wird.
Mal schauen, wie der erste Predator unter Disney nächstes Jahr sein wird. Ich finde die neue Ausrichtung bei Predator  sehr gut, und schlimmer als Upgrade kann es eh nicht werden


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie der erste Predator unter Disney nächstes Jahr sein wird. Ich finde die neue Ausrichtung bei Predator  sehr gut, und schlimmer als Upgrade kann es eh nicht werden


Upgrade hatte ich noch nicht gesehen. "Predators" fand ich schwach genauso wie AVP 2 . AVP 1 ging noch.
Ansonsten die beiden Klassiker 1 und 2.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

R.I.P.D. - Rest in Peace Department 7/10

Image 6/10

Es geht um die Kriminalität in Brüssel und dem damit verbundenen systematischen Rassismus seitens Polizei und Medien. Eine junge Journalistin möchte mit einer Doku über einen berüchtigten Mann aus einem Brennpunkt, eine andere Seite zeigen und damit den Teufelskreis durchbrechen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2021)

Immer Ärger mit Grandpa


----------



## Luddi81 (14. November 2021)

Dune, Geil!


----------



## Two-Face (14. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Humbug. Das ist ein guter Film.


Nichtmal der Regisseur fand' den gut, weil Fox sich dauernd in die Produktion eingemischt hatte.
Deshalb gibt's auch zwei Fassungen von dem Film, wobei beide nicht das sind, was Fincher und die Autoren eigentlich im Sinn hatten.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und Teil 4 kann man sich auch gut angucken.


Also Joss Whedon - der immerhin das Drehbuch geschrieben hat - fand' ihn unanschaubar.
Die Idee, 'ne gewisse Ironie in das Franchise reinzubringen, war ja nicht verkehrt, sie war nur furchbar umgesetzt. Einen Franzosen, der keinen Fetzen Englisch konnte, als Regisseur zu besetzen, war wohl im Nachhinein nicht die allerbeste Idee...


----------



## RyzA (14. November 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nichtmal der Regisseur fand' den gut, weil Fox sich dauernd in die Produktion eingemischt hatte.
> Deshalb gibt's auch zwei Fassungen von dem Film, wobei beide nicht das sind, was Fincher und die Autoren eigentlich im Sinn hatten.
> 
> Also Joss Whedon - der immerhin das Drehbuch geschrieben hat - fand' ihn unanschaubar.
> Die Idee, 'ne gewisse Ironie in das Franchise reinzubringen, war ja nicht verkehrt, sie war nur furchbar umgesetzt. Einen Franzosen, der keinen Fetzen Englisch konnte, als Regisseur zu besetzen, war wohl im Nachhinein nicht die allerbeste Idee...


Es ist ja schön das du die Hintergrundinfos kennst, aber die sind mir für die Bewertung der Filme egal.  
Da gibt es deutlich schlechtere Filme.


----------



## Two-Face (14. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist ja schön das du die Hintergrundinfos kennst, aber die sind mir für die Bewertung der Filme egal.


Wenn sich aber Regisseur, Autor und Produzenten in den Haaren liegen, kommt nur selten was gutes dabei raus und da sind Alien 3 und 4 eben Musterbeispiele für.


RyzA schrieb:


> Da gibt es deutlich schlechtere Filme.


Ja, das kann man immer sagen.
Gibt auch deutlich schlechtere Filme als z.B. Matrix 2 und 3 aber das ändert auch nichts daran, dass das Produkt eher mäßig ist.


----------



## seventyseven (14. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was macht der so anders?


Er geht 30 min länger. Es wurden ein paar scenen/deleted scenes hinzugefügt die den Plot einfach besser vermitteln.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Die meisten haben eher Angst, dass es zu "woke" wird.
> Mal schauen, wie der erste Predator unter Disney nächstes Jahr sein wird. Ich finde die neue Ausrichtung bei Predator  sehr gut, und schlimmer als Upgrade kann es eh nicht werden


Der heißt ja jetzt offiziell "Prey" und spielt um ~1700 gegen ein Volk der Comanche.

Predator und Indianer ? Count me in.  Kann nur besser als der letzte sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

Die Story liest sich wirklich vielversprechend und das präkoloniale Amerika ist genau das richtige Setting für einen Predator Film. Im Idealfall wird es ein Katz und Maus Spiel, wie am Ende von Teil 1. Das erste Bild trifft auf jeden Fall schon mal den richtigen Ton:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.


seventyseven schrieb:


> Er geht 30 min länger. Es wurden ein paar scenen/deleted scenes hinzugefügt die den Plot einfach besser vermitteln.


Ah ok, also wie der Snyders Cut: Das war auch ein komplett anderer (besserer) Film. Unglaublich, was 30 min mehr Szeneninhalt alles ausrichten können.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. November 2021)

Godzilla Vs. Kong 08/10

Soweit ganz spaßig, mit vielen kleinen Referenzen an die alten Toho-Studios Filme. Aber ehrlich gesagt war mir zu viel Monstergekloppe drin. Das sieht zwar heutzutage besser aus als wenn sich zwei Dudes in Gummikostümen anrempeln, aber sooooo spannend isses auch nicht. Da hätte ich lieber mehr über den Background erfahren, über Monarch, die Titans etc... Aber vielleicht kommt das ja alles noch in späteren Filmen, die es hoffentlich geben wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. November 2021)

Stadt der Illusionen


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. November 2021)

Free Guy 8/10

Ryan Reynolds als NPC in einer GTA ähnlichen Openworld, der in einer Sinnkrise gerät. Typisch Ryan Reynolds sehr spaßig.



Spoiler



Die Sinnkrise entsteht, weil der Quellcode aller NPCs eine KI ist, die fähig ist sich zu entwickeln. Ich mag die philosophische Ebene, und die Frage dahinter, ob KI aufgrund ihres Bewusstseins Gefühle haben


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2021)

Das Gold von Texas


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. November 2021)

Souls von Pixar 10/10

Ein rührender Film mit einer tollen Message.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2021)

Serie: 
Assassination Classroom @ Amazon Prime

Das Ende...


----------



## RyzA (15. November 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Godzilla Vs. Kong 08/10
> 
> Soweit ganz spaßig, mit vielen kleinen Referenzen an die alten Toho-Studios Filme. Aber ehrlich gesagt war mir zu viel Monstergekloppe drin. Das sieht zwar heutzutage besser aus als wenn sich zwei Dudes in Gummikostümen anrempeln, aber sooooo spannend isses auch nicht. Da hätte ich lieber mehr über den Background erfahren, über Monarch, die Titans etc... Aber vielleicht kommt das ja alles noch in späteren Filmen, die es hoffentlich geben wird.


Mir hat das mit dem Monstergekloppe sehr gut gefallen. Weil ich sonst nicht viel erwartet habe.
Und wenn man sich mal die Story mit 



Spoiler



der Hohlerde


 anguckt, dann kann man nur darüber schmunzeln und die gar nicht richtig für ernst nehmen.


----------



## Anthropos (15. November 2021)

Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten 09/10

Immer wieder lustig. 
(Nicht zu fassen, dass der Film schon 20 Jahre alt ist. )


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. November 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten 09/10
> 
> Immer wieder lustig.
> (Nicht zu fassen, dass der Film schon 20 Jahre alt ist. )


Der Film ist durch und durch Kult. Ein sehr guter Kumpel und ich reden immer wieder mal über den Film. So krass hat der sich in unser Pop-Kultur-Gedächtnis eingebrannt 

Aber Guy Ritchies Filme sind generell nice. Ist für mich der britische Tarantino.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. November 2021)

Das war der Wilde Westen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. November 2021)

Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. November 2021)

Books of Blood


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. November 2021)

Killer’s Bodyguard 2


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. November 2021)

Cruella  8/10

Disneys punkige 70er-Version a là Joker und Teufel trägt Prada. Emma Stone und Emma Thompson als Antagonistinnen zuzuschauen macht Spaß, nur das Thompson wirklich alle an die Wand gespielt hat.

Kostüme und Soundtrack verdienen eine besondere Erwähnung 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. November 2021)

Nobody


----------



## Ion (21. November 2021)

Terminator Genisys 4/10
Irgendwie war mir da zu wenig Arnie und zu viel kindisches Blabla drin.


----------



## FetterKasten (21. November 2021)

Free Guy 6/10
War eigtl. echt witzig.


----------



## RyzA (22. November 2021)

Ant-Man: 8/10

Ich finde den Film echt gut gemacht.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. November 2021)

Ghostbusters 7,5/10
Ghostbusters: Legacy 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2021)

The Homesman


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2021)

Jungle Cruise - 6/10

Ein lockig-flockiges und seichtes Fantasy-Adventure von Disney mit gewohntem Kitsch. Dwayne Johnson ist aber halt so sympathisch, dass es mMn immer wieder Spaß macht ihm zuzuschauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2021)

House at the End of the Street


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dwayne Johnson ist aber halt so sympathisch, dass es mMn immer wieder Spaß macht ihm zuzuschauen.


Definitiv! Ich mag eigentlich alle Filme mit ihm.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Definitiv! Ich mag eigentlich alle Filme mit ihm.


Ja, ich auch. Hast du Netflix. Da ist doch jetzt ein neuer Film mit ihm und Ryan Reynolds. Bei der Kombi kann es nur ein amüsanter Film sein^^


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch. Hast du Netflix. Da ist doch jetzt ein neuer Film mit ihm und Ryan Reynolds. Bei der Kombi kann es nur ein amüsanter Film sein^^


Netflix haben wir (noch) nicht. Bisher Amazon Prime und Warner TV. Ich weiß auch nicht ob wir das noch nehmen. Vielleicht wird es Disney. Aber noch mehr Streaming-Dienste wird uns sonst zu teuer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warner TV.


Warner TV kannte ich gar nicht. Ist das ein neuer Streaming Dienst von WB?


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Warner TV kannte ich gar nicht. Ist das ein neuer Streaming Dienst von WB?


Das läuft über Kabel. Pay TV Sender. Früher hiess der TNT. TNT Film und Serie.
Da zeigen die viele Klassiker. Was nur nervig ist das man da öfter einen Jugendschutz Pin eingeben muß.
Aber vielleicht kann man das irgendwie abschalten... mal gucken...


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das läuft über Kabel. Pay TV Sender. Früher hiess der TNT. TNT Film und Serie.
> Da zeigen die viele Klassiker. Was nur nervig ist das man da öfter einen Jugendschutz Pin eingeben muß.
> Aber vielleicht kann man das irgendwie abschalten... mal gucken...


TNT kenn ich noch von früher. Laufen auf Warner TV eigentlich auch sämtliche DC-Comic-Zeichentrickfilme und Serien?


----------



## RyzA (23. November 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Laufen auf Warner TV eigentlich auch sämtliche DC-Comic-Zeichentrickfilme und Serien?


Die habe ich da noch nicht gesehen. Ich glaube da ist man bei Disney besser aufgehoben was das angeht.

*Edit:* Aber in Warner TV Serie habe ich auch noch nicht so oft reingeguckt. Meistens in den Filmkanal.

Hier mal das Programm: Warner TV Serie Programm
ist nicht so besonders.

Aber auf Warner TV Film laufen immer mal wieder gute Klassiker.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2021)

- Die komplette Rebuild of Evangelion-Reihe 
- Tenet
- Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings

Der nächste Film auf der Liste: 
Cash Truck. Bin gespannt. Guy Ritchie hat bis jetzt immer gut unterhalten.


----------



## RyzA (28. November 2021)

- Red Heat 7/10
- Tango & Cash 7/10

Amüsante Action Klassiker mit coolen Sprüchen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. November 2021)

Antlers


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. November 2021)

Lone Ranger 6/10

Johnny Depp wie immer top. Rest des Films so lala.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. November 2021)

Escape Room 2

fand ich ganz unterhaltsam 7/10


----------



## RyzA (29. November 2021)

Avengers - Endgame: 10/10

Ein würdiges und bombastisches Finale.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2021)

Die wahren Memoiren eines internationalen Killers


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. November 2021)

The Mandalorian 10/10

Erste Folge gerade geschaut und sehr geflasht. Alle die meinen Disney hat Star Wars umgebracht, Star Wars lebt!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2021)

Annaatthe


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Dezember 2021)

Drive 9/10

Ryan Gosling als stiller, herzensguter aber auch eiskalter Gangster hat mir richtig gefallen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Drive 9/10
> 
> Ryan Gosling als stiller, herzensguter aber auch eiskalter Gangster hat mir richtig gefallen.


Das Lied "Nightcall" von Kavinsky finde ich auch gut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Lied "Nightcall" von Kavinsky finde ich auch gut.


Ja, ich fand allgemein den Soundtrack gut. Hatte was von den 80er glaube ich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2021)

Miss Sloane


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Dezember 2021)

True Story 8/10

Mit Kevin Hart und Wesley Snipes. Sehr spannend.

Soundtrack: 2Pac 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Dezember 2021)

Cat Ballou - Hängen sollst du in Wyoming


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Dezember 2021)

The last Duel  8/10

Ein starbesetztes, intensives Drama von Ridley Scott im französischen Mittelalter des 13. Jahrhunderts mit Matt Damon, seinem Bestfriend Ben (erst gar nicht erkannt) und Adam Driver.

Eine sehr interessante Story erzählt aus drei verschiedenen Blickwinkeln. Der Film soll auf wahren Begebenheiten basieren und das Leben dieser Epoche authentisch wie möglich wiedergeben. Der Film ist sehr befremdlich in manchen Momenten und mal ein angenehmer Kontrast zu Hollywoods öfter romantisierenden Vorstellungen des Mittelalters in Europa.

Definitiv keine Zeit, in der man gerne leben würde. Auch nicht als Adeliger...


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2021)

Geronimo – Eine Legende: 7/10

 Indianer Drama mit Gene Hackman, Robert Duvall und Matt Damon.
Kann man sich angucken. Aber Filme wie "Der letzte Mohikaner" mit Daniel Day-Lewis oder "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" finde ich noch besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2021)

Jexi


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2021)

Ghostbusters: Legacy (IMAX) 9/10
Dune (IMAX 3D) 10/10


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2021)

Papillon (1973): 8/10

Unterhaltsames Gefängnis-Drama mit Steve McQueen und Dustin Hoffmann. Die Synchronstimme von Steve McQueen wurde übrigens von Klaus Kindler gesprochen, welcher auch in vielen Filmen Clint Eastwood synchronisiert hat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2021)

John Wick: Kapitel 3


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Dezember 2021)

Seitenwechsel

Eine schwarze Frau, die sich als Weiße ausgibt in den USA der 30er, trifft zufällig auf ihre alte Freundin, die sich und ihrer schwarzen Community treu geblieben ist. 
Film hat einen interessanten Ansatz, aber zu viele thematische Implikationen, die dann nur angeschnitten werden. Hatte mehr erwartet, schade.


----------



## der_yappi (6. Dezember 2021)

Am einen WE:
Iron Man
Iron Man 2

Das WE darauf
Iron Man 3
True Grit


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Dezember 2021)

Die Abenteuer des Rabbi Jacob


----------



## HenryNgyn (6. Dezember 2021)

The Power of the Dog 

auf Netflix sehr gut ! 9/10


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Dezember 2021)

The Suicide Squad (Suicide Squad 2)

Ich vergebe eine 7/10
Fand den film nicht so gut wie die 1 der risige seestern mit einem auge in der mitte (endgegner) ist doch etwas zu abgedreht.


----------



## RyzA (6. Dezember 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> The Suicide Squad (Suicide Squad 2)


Das ist nicht der zweite Teil. Sondern eine eigenständige Verfilmung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der zweite Teil. Sondern eine eigenständige Verfilmung.


Ich sehe es eher als 2. teil... (es baut irgendwie auf der 1 auf, harley quinn kennt z.b. boomerang) in dem leider ein paar gute charaktere sterben.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

Wir können nicht anders: 6/10

Deutsche Gangsterkomödie. Kann man sich angucken. Muß man aber nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Dezember 2021)

True Story


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. Dezember 2021)

Free Guy
Kann ich nicht so recht bewerten
Der trailer war jedenfalls lustiger wie der film. Die erzählte geschichte ist allerdings mal neu, da der film quasi von einer KI erzählt, die sich weiter entwickelt und letztlich auch überleben will. Das ganze spielt dabei natürlich in einer absurden spiel-welt in der sich neben M1A2 auch die panzer aus halo und eine portal-gun herum treiben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2021)

Wonder Woman 1984


----------



## Rizzard (9. Dezember 2021)

Fast & Furious 9 auf Sky.

Die schaffen es echt jedes mal den Vorgänger zu toppen.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2021)

Knives Out – Mord ist Familiensache


----------



## der_yappi (10. Dezember 2021)

Asterix der Gallier
Asterix und Cleopatra


----------



## HenryNgyn (10. Dezember 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Fast & Furious 9 auf Sky.
> 
> Die schaffen es echt jedes mal den Vorgänger zu toppen.
> Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.


Respekt das du dir sowas reinziehen kannst


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die schaffen es echt jedes mal den Vorgänger zu toppen.
> Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.


Vom Level der Absurditäten her? 

Ich habe die Reihe noch nie für ernst genommen. Auch wenn mir die Schauspieler symphatisch sind.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Dezember 2021)

The Outpost - Überleben ist Alles


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Dezember 2021)

Night Teeth


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Dezember 2021)

Terminator: Dark Fate 7/10

7/10 aber auch nur weil ich Linda und Arnie mega ausblenden musste - einfach nur cringe!

Aber im Kern ist es ein geiler Film, der als kompletter Reboot ohne die "Altlasten" sehr gut funktioniert hätte. Der neue Terminator hatte es extrem in sich gehabt - absolut straight on point bei der Ausführung seiner Aufgabe mit einer extrem brachialen Entschlossenheit. Die Actionszenen waren  daher auch super spannend.


----------



## FetterKasten (12. Dezember 2021)

Ex Machina (8/10)
Mag solche Sci-Fi Sachen und AI und sowas sehr.
Da ich aber schon mehr Filme dieser Art gesehen habe, fand ich den Plot aber schon etwas vorausschaubar.


----------



## pedi (12. Dezember 2021)

Kaiserschmarrndrama.
ich liebe Eberhoferkrimis.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Dezember 2021)

Wayne’s World


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Dezember 2021)

Hexen Hexen (2021)

Ein gutes Remake. Anne Hathaway als Großhexe 10/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Dezember 2021)

Jumanji: The Next Level  8/10

Fand den ersten schon super. Der 2. schlägt in die gleiche Kerbe. Ein schöner Gute Laune Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2021)

Carlito’s Way


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2021)

Red Notice

Ryan Reynolds und Dwayne Johnson als ungewollte Buddys macht Spaß, alles andere eher zum Gähnen, weil schon 1000 mal in ähnlicher Form gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2021)

Lethal Weapon 4: 8/10

Ich liebe die Reihe. Amüsante Cop-Action mit zwei coolen Darstellern.


----------



## FetterKasten (13. Dezember 2021)

Gattaca 8/10

Wenig Action und schon etwas älter, aber super Atmosphäre und Story


----------



## der_yappi (14. Dezember 2021)

R.E.D. - Älter, Härter, Beser
R.E.D. 2 - (noch) Älter, Härter, Beser


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2021)

Master Z: The Ip Man Legacy


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2021)

Bloodshot 

Geht so. Ich weiß nicht, ob es daran liegt, dass ich älter geworden bin,  oder weil er in dem Film sich keine Mühe gibt, aber als Jugendlicher damals nahm ich Vin Diesel in seinen Rollen eher den Badass ab.


----------



## der_yappi (15. Dezember 2021)

Asterix erobert Rom

Ich finde der ist optisch ziemlich schlecht gealtert.
Habe mir da vor kurzem die BluRay Box gekauft und finde da die zwei früheren Teile (Asterix der Gallier // Asterix und Cleopatra) von der Optik her "zeitloser"


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2021)

Bad Boys for life 7/10

Hanebüchene Story mit paar witzigen Momenten, aber der alte Charme kam hier und da zum Vorschein und es war schön nochmal die alte Garde zu sehen.
Davon abgesehen: Shit! Marc Martin Lawrence ist ganz schön aufgedunsen. Will Smith ist gut gealtert daneben.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich glaube du meinst Martin, nicht Marc








						Martin Lawrence – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2021)

Bad Boys for Life


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Dezember 2021)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst Martin, nicht Marc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jep, war mir beim Schreiben schon unsicher. Danke!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2021)

Tom Clancy’s Gnadenlos


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Dezember 2021)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Tom Clancy’s Gnadenlos


Und? Empfehlenswert für Jason Bourne Fans? 

Army of Thieves
Zum 1. Mal, dass ich einen Spinoff besser als den Main-Movie finde. Unser Dieter ist aber auch ein super sympathischer Kerl. Der hat den ganzen Film nahezu allein getragen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und? Empfehlenswert für Jason Bourne Fans?


Was Action betrifft ja aber der Rest hat mich nicht so umgehauen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Dezember 2021)

Midway (2019)

Ich gucke ihn gerade noch, bereue aber die 3,99 Leihgebühr bei Prime schon. 

So ein Schund... "schauspielerische" Leistungen aus der Hölle - vor allem beim Hauptcharakter -, billige CGI und generell die Luftkämpfe völlig lächerlich dargestellt. Sieht aus wie War Thunder Air Arcade oder World of Warplanes.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2021)

Meine schrecklich verwöhnte Familie


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Dezember 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Midway (2019)
> 
> Ich gucke ihn gerade noch, bereue aber die 3,99 Leihgebühr bei Prime schon.
> 
> So ein Schund... "schauspielerische" Leistungen aus der Hölle - vor allem beim Hauptcharakter -, billige CGI und generell die Luftkämpfe völlig lächerlich dargestellt. Sieht aus wie War Thunder Air Arcade oder World of Warplanes.


Zumindest sieht das Filmplakat sehr fancy aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wo ich genauer schaue... Sogar top besetzt.


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

Die Henne ist halt sehr anspruchsvoll.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Zumindest sieht das Filmplakat sehr fancy aus



Sogar das ist vom Stil her absolut vom  Plakat des in jeglicher Hinsicht tausend Mal besseren "Schlacht um Midway" von 1976 geklaut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Dezember 2021)

Schon verblüffend, wie man einen Film mit einer guten Vorlage und top Schauspielern in den Sand setzen kann. Rein äußerlich betrachtet, müsste das ein Selbstläufer sein.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Henne ist halt sehr anspruchsvoll.


Also um einen Emmerich-Film schlecht zu finden - noch dazu einer, der historische Ereignisse zum Zwecke des Spezialeffektkinos missbraucht - muss man  eigentlich nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll sein.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Dezember 2021)

Copshop

Die 70er, 80er und 90er haben angerufen und wollen jeweils ihren Erzählstil, ihre Action-Choreographie und ihre Bildästhetik zurück. Der ganze Streifen wirkt, als hätten sich John Carpenter und Quentin Tarantino gemeinsam einen reingeorgelt und anschließend auf einem Bieruntersetzer ein grobes Skript verfasst - und daran später nichts mehr geändert. Der Film ist ungeschliffen, voller Klischees, generell überladen und man könnte zig Punkte nennen, wo mit weniger reingequetschten Elementen womöglich mehr Wirkung erzielt worden wäre - trotzdem wirkt es das alles durchaus gewollt: Nichts für die große Leinwand (bzw. die Premium-Platzierung bei Streamingdiensten), sondern für die Grabbelkiste - nur eben nicht in billig.

Kurz: Ich habe mich ausgesprochen gut unterhalten gefühlt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Dezember 2021)

Astrid


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2021)

Drive: 8/10

Toller Film & Soundtrack. Leider im Free TV stark geschnitten. Selbst mitten in der Nacht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2021)

Magic Beyond Words – Die zauberhafte Geschichte der J. K. Rowling


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Dezember 2021)

Monster Hunter 4/10

Bis auf paar amüsante und spannende Szenen riesiger Mumpitz.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2021)

Brennende Rache


----------



## T'PAU (19. Dezember 2021)

Crime Game *8/10*


----------



## PCGHGS (19. Dezember 2021)

Spider-Man: Far from Home 5,5/10


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2021)

The Purge: 7/10

Kann man sich angucken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Dezember 2021)

Tödliches Spiel (Uncut)


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Dezember 2021)

The Conjuring 2


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2021)

Zero dark thirty: 7/10


----------



## FetterKasten (20. Dezember 2021)

Dredd 6/10
Nettes Cyberpunk Szenario und auch unterhaltsam. Plot aber relativ flach.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Nettes Cyberpunk Szenario und auch unterhaltsam. Plot aber relativ flach.


Ich finde den Film von der Stimmung her besser als den ersten Film mit Sly Stallone.
Viele Fans sind auch der Meinung das der näher an die Comics kommt.
Von mir bekommt der Film ne 8/10. Habe den bestimmt schon 5 mal gesehen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde den Film von der Stimmung her besser als den ersten Film mit Sly Stallone.


Finde ich auch. Allerdings ist Stallone 80er Jahre, sowas ist dann schwer vergleichbar.
Schade jedenfalls, dass es keine Fortsetzung gab.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2021)

Spider-Man: No Way Home (3D) 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2021)

I Saw the Devil


----------



## HisN (20. Dezember 2021)

Arrival zum Xten mal.
Und ich sitze am Ende immer noch da und Heule.
Eventuell muss man dafür Kinder und ein gewisses Alter haben, aber der Film holt mich dermaßen ab.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2021)

Die schrillen Vier auf Achse


----------



## der_yappi (20. Dezember 2021)

OSS 117 – Der Spion, der sich liebte
OSS 117 – Er selbst ist sich genug
Waren ganz ok - aber es gibt besseres aus FR...
5-6 von 10 Punkten


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Dezember 2021)

Texas Chainsaw 3D

Ein direkter Nachfolger zum Klassiker aus den 70er. Wusste nicht mal, dass es den gibt.


----------



## Steamhammer (21. Dezember 2021)

Vorgestern im Kino gewesen zu Spiderman:No Way Home - der Film hat qualitativ einen deutlichen Sprung gegenüber dem Vorgänger gemacht - ich war positiv überrascht (auch weil ich z.B. black Widow,Shang-Shi oder Eternals extrem unterirdisch fand - Popkornkino ohne jeden Anspruch halt)

Morgen gehts in Matrix


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2021)

Kevin – Allein zu Haus  6,5/10


----------



## aloha84 (22. Dezember 2021)

"Kingdom: Ashin of the North" von Netflix

8,5 von 10

WICHTIG: 
Erst die Serie und DANN den Film gucken.
Sonst macht man sich die Netflix-Serie wegen Spoilern kaputt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2021)

Die Nacht der Abenteuer


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Dezember 2021)

Fantastic Four (2015) 7/10

Fand den eigentlich gut, auch wenn sie einen der stärksten Marvel-Schurken mal eben so verbraten haben. Komisch, dass der Film kein Teil des MCU ist, wobei... 
Vielleicht auch besser so, allein wegen Dr. Doom. Doom sollte nochmal ne Chance bekommen im MCU mindestens die gleiche Aufmerksamkeit wie Thanos zu erhalten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2021)

Zwei hinreißend verdorbene Schurken


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2021)

The Punisher (2004): 6/10

Kann man sich angucken. Am besten ist die Schlägerei mit dem Russen in der Wohnung. Da mußte ich richtig lachen.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Dezember 2021)

Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2021)

The Christmas Chronicles: Teil zwei


----------



## der_yappi (23. Dezember 2021)

Bin gerade dabei in der Mediathek des ZDF die franz. Krimiserie *Deadly Tropics* anzukucken.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2021)

Flatliners (2017): 6.5/10.

Kommt nicht an das Original heran.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2021)

The King of Comedy


----------



## seventyseven (24. Dezember 2021)

Gerade eben Home Alone 1&2.

Heute Abend mit vollem Bauch gibt es dann noch Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2021)

Shutter Island: 8/10

Krasser Mindfuck Film. Mit super Hauptdarstellern. Allen voran Leonardo di Caprio.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2021)

Fight Night - Überleben ist alles


----------



## der_yappi (25. Dezember 2021)

Asterix bei den Briten


----------



## FetterKasten (25. Dezember 2021)

Noch niemand mit Matrix Resurrections?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Noch niemand mit Matrix Resurrections?


Den Film traut sich einfach niemand angucken oder will schlicht niemand angucken.


----------



## FetterKasten (25. Dezember 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Den Film traut sich einfach niemand angucken oder will schlicht niemand angucken.


Das ist so ein bischen wie: "Soll ich den Elektrozaun anfassen, obwohl ich weiß, dass ich einen gewischt bekomme?"


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Dezember 2021)

A Hard Day 7/10

Solider südkoreanischer Thriller


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Noch niemand mit Matrix Resurrections?


Doch schon einige. Aber die haben das hier gepostet: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...film-des-jahres-und-starker-neuanfang.614181/


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Doch schon einige. Aber die haben das hier gepostet: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...film-des-jahres-und-starker-neuanfang.614181/


Ich trau mich gar nicht zu lesen. Möchte so unbeeinflusst wie möglich den Film mir irgendwann anschauen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich trau mich gar nicht zu lesen. Möchte so unbeeinflusst wie möglich den Film mir irgendwann anschauen.


Wollte ich eigentlich auch. Hat aber nicht geklappt. Bin zu neugierig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Dezember 2021)

Don't Look Up 9/10

Jennifer Lawrence und Leonardo Di Caprio als zwei Astronomen, die einen 9km breiten Kometen entdecken, der direkt auf die Erde zusteuert. Es bleiben nur 6 Monate bis er einschlägt. Was nun folgt ist eine wahnwitzige Sozialkritik.
Der Film löste bei mir nahezu die sämtliche Palette der menschlichen Gefühle aus. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass obwohl es eine Satire ist, liegt das Gezeigte wahrscheinlich näher an der Realität als man meinen mag.


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2021)

@AzRa-eL : Gestern hatte ich die Werbung von dem Film gesehen und dachte schon das der bestimmt interessant ist.

Und ich habe auch einen anderen Film mit Leo gesehen: The Wolf of Wallstreet. Absolut top! Ich mag sowieso alle Filme von Martin Scorsese. Der ist ein wahrer Meister seines Fachs.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL : Gestern hatte ich die Werbung von dem Film gesehen und dachte schon das der bestimmt interessant ist.
> 
> Und ich habe auch einen anderen Film mit Leo gesehen: The Wolf of Wallstreet. Absolut top! Ich mag sowieso alle Filme von Martin Scorsese. Der ist ein wahrer Meister seines Fachs.


The Wolf of Wallstreet ist einer der wenige Filme bei denen ich vor Lachen Tränen hatte😂

Dont Look up würde dir definitiv gefallen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> The Wolf of Wallstreet ist einer der wenige Filme bei denen ich vor Lachen Tränen hatte😂


Ja ich mußte auch oft lachen. Am besten ist die Szene mit dem weißen Ferrari (oder Lamborghini  ) wo er halb im Delirium einen Ausreisser macht und später als er zurück kommt, noch seinen Kumpel wiederbeleben muß. Wie er da auf dem Boden rumgekrochen ist... ich konnte nicht mehr. 


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dont Look up würde dir definitiv gefallen.


Der läuft auf Netflix, oder? Netflix haben wir nicht. Wir wollen bald erstmal Disney+ buchen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja ich mußte auch oft lachen. Am besten ist die Szene mit dem weißen Ferrari (oder Lamborghini  ) wo er halb im Delirium einen Ausreisser macht und später als er zurück kommt, noch seinen Kumpel wiederbeleben muß. Wie er da auf dem Boden rumgekrochen ist... ich konnte nicht mehr.


Exakt hier, hab ich Tränen gelacht🤣🤣🤣


RyzA schrieb:


> Der läuft auf Netflix, oder? Netflix haben wir nicht. Wir wollen bald erstmal Disney+ buchen.


Ja, leider.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2021)

Don't Ask Don't Tell


----------



## Micha0208 (26. Dezember 2021)

"Ein Geschenk von Bob" (bei Amazon Prime zur Zeit verfügbar)

Eine bewegende Geschichte über einen Straßenmusiker in London, der es zur Weihnachtszeit wieder schwer hat und dem seine Beziehung zu seiner zugelaufenen Katze hilft das Leben durchzustehen.
(Der Film ist die Fortsetzung von "Bob der Streuner" )

7,5/10 (weil die Story gut ist, Teil 1 war aber besser)


----------



## T'PAU (26. Dezember 2021)

Dune (Part 1)  *8/10*

Durchaus gelungen wie ich finde. Ich kenne das Buch nicht und den 84er Film hab ich vor Ewigkeiten gesehen, von daher kann ich da keinen Vergleich ziehen.
Das eine oder andere mal fühlte ich mich zwar an Star Wars erinnert (das pöse Imperium mit dem Massenaufmarsch an Truppen, die Fremen-_Rebellen_ usw.), aber das ist ja an sich nichts schlechtes.
Warum Jason Momoa im Verlauf des Films immer mehr seinen Bart gestutzt hat, erschliesst sich mir nicht, ganz ohne hab ich ihn erst nicht erkannt. 
Die Libellen-Helikopter finde ich irgendwie cool!

Bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

The Green Mile: 10/10

Ein genialer Film nach einer Geschichte von Stephen King. Mit super Hauptdarstellern. Schade das Michael Clarke Duncan so früh gestorben ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2021)

Spider-Man 2002


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Dezember 2021)

The Witcher Staffel 2

Gemischte Gefühle. MMn schwächer als 1. Staffel. Ich werde auch einfach nicht mit der Schauspielerin von Jennefer warm. Ciri dagegen 10/10. Cavill auch wirklich fantastisch als Geralt. Die Staffel hatte aber mMn auch zu viel politisches Geplänkel. Hätte mir mehr Ausgleich zwischen Action und Politik gewünscht. Gegen Ende wurde es dafür wirklich spannend. Krasser Cliffhanger natürlich. Staffel 3 wird hoffentlich actionreicher.


----------



## RyzA (27. Dezember 2021)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Dune (Part 1)  *8/10*
> 
> Die Libellen-Helikopter finde ich irgendwie cool!


Der Sound von den Dingern ist auch heftig. Gerade im Kino.


T'PAU schrieb:


> Bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.


Ich auch!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Dezember 2021)

Disturbia


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

Angel has fallen: 7/10


----------



## Mottekus (28. Dezember 2021)

Dune 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2021)

Pale Rider – Der namenlose Reiter


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Dezember 2021)

Bee Movie - Das Honigkomplott

"Kino"-Abend mit den Kids


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Dezember 2021)

Excalibur


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. Dezember 2021)

Don´t look up 
5/10

Weiß nicht so recht was ich von dem Film halten soll. Ja es ist Satire und soll so überspitzt wirken, aber teilweise ist es schon ein wenig zu lächerlich.


----------



## Mottekus (29. Dezember 2021)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Don´t look up
> 5/10
> 
> Weiß nicht so recht was ich von dem Film halten soll. Ja es ist Satire und soll so überspitzt wirken, aber teilweise ist es schon ein wenig zu lächerlich.


Hab ich gestern gesehen und würde ich höher bewerten. Hab mich schlapp gelacht 
Aber so unterschiedlich sind Geschmäcker


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Dezember 2021)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern gesehen und würde ich höher bewerten. Hab mich schlapp gelacht
> Aber so unterschiedlich sind Geschmäcker


Ich fand den auch richtig lustig. Das übertriebene Überspitzen musste auch einfach sein, um zu verdeutlichen wie bescheuert die Social Media Gesellschaft mittlerweile ist.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich fand den auch richtig lustig. Das übertriebene Überspitzen musste auch einfach sein, um zu verdeutlichen wie bescheuert die Social Media Gesellschaft mittlerweile ist.


Für mich war er nicht bissig genug. Bei dem Cast und dem Regisseur hätte ich ´mehr erwartet. Aber Netflix macht auch nur noch Mainstream.


----------



## Mottekus (29. Dezember 2021)

Schön und traurig zugleich an dem Film ist ja, dass ich mit einem identischen Verlauf in solchen oder ähnlich gelagerten Fällen fest rechne. Das macht es ein wenig schmerzhaft lustig.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2021)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Schön und traurig zugleich an dem Film ist ja, dass ich mit einem identischen Verlauf in solchen oder ähnlich gelagerten Fällen fest rechne. Das macht es ein wenig schmerzhaft lustig.


Na ja, bei einem bevorstehenden Kometeneinschlag wäre das sicher anders. Da ja jedes Land auf der Welt entsprechende Daten hätte. Mich stört es, dass in dem Film die USA der Mittelpunkt des Universums ist.
Man muss sich nur China anschauen. Da gibt es ein paar Corona Fälle und das Land schickt eine Millionenstadt in den Lockdown. Das ist heftig.
Wie gesagt. Er hätte noch bissiger sein müssen, dann hätte er gut funktioniert.


----------



## Mottekus (29. Dezember 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich stört es, dass in dem Film die USA der Mittelpunkt des Universums ist.


Stimmt schon.

Aber das in Filmen der Heilsbringer USA andauernd glorifiziert wird ist ja nichts neues. Vllt bin ich dahingehend schon zu abgestumpft. 
Berechtigt ist deine Kritik allemal.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Dezember 2021)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Stimmt schon.
> 
> Aber das in Filmen der Heilsbringer USA andauernd glorifiziert wird ist ja nichts neues.


Das habe ich überhaupt nicht so wahrgenommen. Sogar ganz im Gegenteil, die US Gesellschaft wird eher als eine oberflächliche und moralisch degenerierte Gesellschaft gezeigt  - ich sehe den Film sogar per se als eine soziale Kritik an USA.

Interessant fande ich aber auch die Rolle und Charakterzeichnung dieses Jobs/ Musk/Zuckerberg-Verschnitts. Die Parallelen zu unserer Realität sind trotz Überzeichnung schon gut getroffen.

Der Film bietet definitiv genug Gesprächsstoff. Das zeichnet für mich einen guten Film aus


----------



## Mottekus (30. Dezember 2021)

Stimme ich zu, dass es Kritik an die USA ist.
Das "glorifizierern der USA" war auch nur auf den Umstand gemünzt, dass im Film scheinbar nur die USA "versucht" alle zu retten.

Gesprächsstoff liefert der Film durchaus genug, sofern man sich damit auseinandersetzt. Meine Göttergattin ist z. B. eher ein Mensch der sich von Filmen lediglich berieseln lässt. Ist das keine Action mit Krach-Bumm, dann ist Sie schon raus, weil zu anstrengend. Da bleiben derartig gelagerte Gespräche leider aus.


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2021)

Passengers: 8/10

Ich finde den Film gut gemacht. Und die beiden Hauptdarsteller mag ich auch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2021)

Der Knastcoach


----------



## clown44 (30. Dezember 2021)

Sahara 8,5/10


----------



## soulstyle (30. Dezember 2021)

The Witcher, Staffel 2, Folgen 1 bis 8 durchgeschaut


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2021)

Zodiac: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2021)

The Green Knight


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Dezember 2021)

Lost in Space 8/10

Eine familienfreundliche Sci-Fi Serie auf Netflix. Trotz ausgelutschtem Narrativ (Menschheit muss schnell einen alternativen erdähnlichen Planeten finden, weil die Erde aufgrund Umweltverschmutzung zu Grunde geht) macht die Serie Spaß. Mit 3 Staffeln a 8 Folgen auch recht überschaubar.


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2022)

Nackte Kanone 1,2 & 3. 8/10.

Ein Gag jagd den anderen. Einfach nur geil wie kreativ die damals gewesen sind.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2022)

Die nackte Kanone 33⅓


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Januar 2022)

Blade Runner 2049    8/10

Der Cyberpunk Film schlechthin.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> ,Blade Runner 2049    8/10
> 
> Der Cyberpunk Film schlechthin.


Die Neuauflage mit Ryan Gosling ? Der hat mir auch sehr gut  gefallen.

James Bond Spectre. Richtig geiler Film 9,5/10


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2022)

Face off - im Körper des Feindes: 8/10

Rasanter Actionthriller von John Woo. Nicolas Cage und John Travolta in Bestform.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Face off - im Körper des Feindes: 8/10
> 
> Rasanter Actionthriller von John Woo. Nicolas Cage und John Travolta in Bestform.


Klassiker!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2022)

Possession - Das Dunkle in dir (Uncut Edition)


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Januar 2022)

A Quiet Place - Part II   8/10

Oft sind Fortsetzungen schwächer als ihre erfolgreichen ersten Teile. Aber der hier ist wirklich stark. Atem abschnürende Spannung wie im 1. Teil. Ich war zudem ganz überrascht, dass Cillian Murphy in einer Hauptrolle dabei ist. Ich mag den Kerl einfach.


----------



## pedi (3. Januar 2022)

irgend so ein erdbebenfilm.
warnung:
wenn ihr einen film habt, bei dem im vorspann "The Asylum" steht, sofort abschalten.
hatten bisher 2 (nicht ganz) gesehen, müll ohne ende.


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich war zudem ganz überrascht, dass Cillian Murphy in einer Hauptrolle dabei ist. Ich mag den Kerl einfach.


Ich mag den Schauspieler auch.

Topic: Die glorreichen Sieben: 7,5/10

Kommt nicht ganz an das Original von 1960 heran finde ich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2022)

Terminator 3 – Rebellion der Maschinen


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Januar 2022)

Zoomania 8,5/10


----------



## der_yappi (3. Januar 2022)

Über die Silvestertage auf drei Abende verteilt
Herr der Ringe Trilogie (Extended Edition) auf BluRay


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Die glorreichen Sieben: 7,5/10


Das Remake hat seinen eigenen Charme und Denzel ist in jedem Film großartig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Januar 2022)

Maid 9/10

Eine Netflix-Miniserie über eine junge Frau, die von ihrem gewalttätigen Freund mit der gemeinsamen Tochter wegläuft und fortan sich mit den US Behörden rumschlägt, um Sozialleistungen zu erhalten. Soll wohl authentisch sein, falls dem wirklich so ist, na dann gute Nacht USA. Armutszeugnis...

Interessant dabei ist, dass die Frau selber aus einem extrem dysfunktionalen Umfeld kommt, jedoch scheint die ganze Sozialstruktur des Landes auch sehr dysfunktional zu sein. Obwohl das Thema sehr deprimierend ist, schafft die Serie es teilweise sehr humorvoll zu verpacken, zbsp.: Sitzt die Frau vor Gericht bzgl. Sorgerecht und alle reden so "Sie ist juristisch juristisch, dabei müssen wir juristisch, juristisch vorgehen, damit juristisch juristisch gesehen alles juristisch zu sein hat..."

Erst dachte ich nur Hä?! 
Dabei wurde aber einfach auf eine sehr humorvolle Art gezeigt, mit welchen Hürden und Barrieren Menschen zu kämpfen haben, die nicht unbedingt bildungsnah aufgewachsen sind. Parallele lassen sich auch wunderbar zu DE ziehen.

Serie ist sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2022)

Später von Stephen King


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2022)

Matrix Resurrections: 5,5/10

Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen. Meine Erwartungen waren nicht besonders hoch. Und ich wußte das der Film sich nicht besonders ernst nehmen will. Aber für mich war die erste Hälfte bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen enttäuschend.
Später wurde er dann etwas besser. Man hätte sich den Film eigentlich sparen können.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Januar 2022)

Da schließe ich mich @RyzA an, auch wenn ich gnädige 6/10 gegeben hätte.

Der Film funktioniert über weite Strecken nur über die Selbstzitate und Meta-Humor. Was überhaupt nicht zur Stimmung der Matrix-Filme passt. In der zweiten Hälfte dann halt die übliche Kost. Ballern und Boxen in Bullet Time. Nur wirkt das heute derartig altbacken, dass es niemanden hinterm Ofen herlockt. Oh, und natürlich wieder bis zum Erbrechen Messias-Gedöns.

Einziger Lichtblick: Neil Patrick Harris. Was mir allerdings doch positiv aufgefallen ist: man hat anscheinend ganz offensiv nicht versucht, die Trinity-Darstellerin jünger zu schminken/digital zu bearbeiten.


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Der Film funktioniert über weite Strecken nur über die Selbstzitate und Meta-Humor. Was überhaupt nicht zur Stimmung der Matrix-Filme passt.


Ich fand das auch überhaupt nicht so witzig. Bis auf den Namen der Katze.
Und 



Spoiler



Das Mr.Anderson ein Spieldesigner ist der ausgerechnet die Matrix designed und jeder in der Matrix weiß das es die Matrix gibt. Dann noch das mit Warner


 ... ich weiß nicht... ich fand es nicht witzig.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In der zweiten Hälfte dann halt die übliche Kost. Ballern und Boxen in Bullet Time. Nur wirkt das heute derartig altbacken, dass es niemanden hinterm Ofen herlockt.


Die Action und Effekte sind nach heutigem Maß nichts besonderes mehr.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Einziger Lichtblick: Neil Patrick Harris.


Ja der war ganz gut in der Rolle des 



Spoiler



Psychiaters &Architekten


.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was mir allerdings doch positiv aufgefallen ist: man hat anscheinend ganz offensiv nicht versucht, die Trinity-Darstellerin jünger zu schminken/digital zu bearbeiten.


Stimmt. Das fand ich auch gut.

Und der Merowinger 



Spoiler



Sah aus wie ein versoffener Penner der gerade vorher im Müllcontainer rumgewühlt hat


 einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## two_wheels (3. Januar 2022)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood

Hm, naja klar, die Besetzung liest sich fabelhaft. Der Film hat auch seine Momente wie z.B. die Szene mit Bruce Lee am Filmset. Nur die Filmlänge passt da einfach nicht. Da wären 85 min reine Laufzeit echt passend gewesen. Der Film zieht sich so was von elendig in die Länge 



Spoiler



nur um dann im gewohnten Taratino-Massaker zu enden



Kann gut sein das ich mir jetzt Feinde mache (was nicht mein Ziel ist) nur es ist sehr lange her das mir ein Film von Quentin richtig gut gefiel. Ich habe so das Gefühl er kündigt bloß grob etwas an und alle Stars kommen geflogen.

*3/10*


Hell or High Water

Hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Der lief letztens auf Arte und ich hatte ihn mir von OTR gezogen. Relativ ruhig erzählter Neo-Western-Thriller mit genau der richtigen Brise Humor. Jeff Bridges als Texas Ranger kurz vorm Ruhestand passt wie die Faust auf´s Auge. Das einzige was mich nervt ist die rassistische Ader des Rangers gegenüber seinem Hilfsheriff, den er oft als Rothaut und schlimmer beschimpft.

*8/10*


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Januar 2022)

The Last Duel 7,5/10


----------



## Mongostyle77 (3. Januar 2022)

EMBATTLED

Fand ihn ganz gut 👍


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Januar 2022)

The Unforgivable  9/10

Netflix Drama. Ich glaube, dass ich noch nie Sandra Bullock so gut spielen gesehen habe. Sehr trauriger Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2022)

Rhea M – Es begann ohne Warnung


----------



## facehugger (4. Januar 2022)

"Operation Overlord".

War erst skeptisch (wieder einmal erschaffen pöhse Nazis in ihren Laboren Zombies). Wurde dann aber sehr angenehm überrascht, hatte ich gar nicht aufm Schirm...

Gruß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2022)

The House That Jack Built


----------



## t-ryder (4. Januar 2022)

Matrix Resurrections - hätte ich mir sparen können. War nicht so der Burner.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2022)

Manhunter – Roter Drache


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Januar 2022)

Pig 6,5/10


----------



## der_yappi (5. Januar 2022)

Die Ocean's Trilogie (11 / 12 / 13) auf BluRay
Keine Ahnung warum die Trilogie auf Amazon so negativ bzgl. der Bildquali bewertet wird...
Finde die gut


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2022)

Spell 6/10

Voodoo-Thriller im abgelegenen Süden der USA.

Gretel und Hänsel - Ein Märchen neu erzählt 4/10

Fand den extrem langweilig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Januar 2022)

Close Calls


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2022)

The Hunt  8/10

Blumhouse Productions ist die Rettung für das Horror/Slasher-Genre!


----------



## der_yappi (6. Januar 2022)

Birds Of Prey - The Emancipation Of Harley Quinn


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2022)

McQuade, der Wolf


----------



## PCGHGS (6. Januar 2022)

Luca 9/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2022)

Cut Throat City - Stadt ohne Gesetze 6/10

Paar gute und interessante, sozialkritsche Ansätze, aber leider auch zu viel ghettoromantisch-klischeehaftes Gehabe - Ich bin keine 15 mehr und die 90er sind seit über 20 Jahren vorüber.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Matrix Resurrections: 5,5/10
> 
> Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen. Meine Erwartungen waren nicht besonders hoch. Und ich wußte das der Film sich nicht besonders ernst nehmen will. Aber für mich war die erste Hälfte bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen enttäuschend.
> Später wurde er dann etwas besser. Man hätte sich den Film eigentlich sparen können.


Ich gebe dem Film auch eine 5/10

Er hat definitiv nicht so abgekackt, wie in diversen Reviews dargestellt.
Aber man hätte ihn halt auch nicht unbedingt gebraucht und gut war er auch nicht.
Konnte man sich aber anschauen.
War halt etwas "einfach", wenn man bedenkt wie bahnbrechend Matrix 1 früher war.
Die Fortsetzungen beinhalteten aber auch schon viel Bullshit, das darf man nicht vergessen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Januar 2022)

Aus dem Nichts 

Der Film hat mir hohen Blutdruck gegeben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2022)

Die Flucht ins Ungewisse


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2022)

Nobody 7,5/10


----------



## der_yappi (7. Januar 2022)

Joker

Irgendwie weiß ich nicht was ich von dem Film halten soll...


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2022)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Die Fortsetzungen beinhalteten aber auch schon viel Bullshit, das darf man nicht vergessen.


Sind aber trotzdem noch um Längen besser.

Was ich schade für Keanu Reeves finde. Ich mag ihn auch als Menschen.
Er hat schon schwere Schicksalsschläge hinter sich und ist sehr großzügig und spendet einen Großteil seiner Matrix Gagen für die Krebsforschung. Ein sehr bodenständiger Mensch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Januar 2022)

Wieder Kinoabend mit meinen Kiddies:

Pets


Kids haben sich weggeschmissen vor Lachen, also ganz klar 10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2022)

Gefoltert und gequält (uncut)


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2022)

Snowpiercer: 8/10

Gesellschaftskritischer Film der mal ganz anders ist. Nur mit zuviel Logik darf man da nicht herangehen.

Edit:

Hobbit - Smaugs Einöde: 8/10

Ich war auch damals im Kino in den Film. Ich kenne die Bücher nicht aber fühle mich zumindest sofort wieder in der Mittelerde-Filmuniversum hineinversetzt. Und Evangeline Lilly als Tauriel sieht einfach bezaubernd aus. 
Es ist erstaunlich was Peter Jackson mit den HDR und den Hobbit Filmen auf die Beine gestellt hat. Das hatte ich ihm damals nicht zugetraut. Weil ich nur seine Splatterfilme und "The Frighteners"  kannte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2022)

Cherry – Das Ende aller Unschuld


----------



## Schori (9. Januar 2022)

Harry Potter - Stein des Weisen, Kammer des Schreckens und nun der Gefangene von Askaban.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Januar 2022)

Semper Fi - Blut ist stärker als Loyalität 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2022)

Stille Nacht - Horror Nacht


----------



## Mongostyle77 (9. Januar 2022)

Wer ist Harry Crumb ?
1989  10/10


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2022)

Hellboy (2019):  7/10

Ich weiß gar nicht was alle gegen den Film haben? Mich hat er gut unterhalten.
Ok an den Charme der älteren Filme mit Ron Perlman kommt er nicht ganz heran.
Aber schon krass das er Uncut auf RTL gezeigt wurde. Der ist wirklich sehr brutal.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2022)

Thor: Tag der Entscheidung


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

Zana

Ein kosovarischer Film, der über eine Frau, die ein posttraumatisches Syndrom erleidet, weil ihre kleine Tochter im Kosovo-Krieg getötet wurde und wie die Gesellschaft, in der sie lebt, damit umgeht, handelt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2022)

Guilty of Romance


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Januar 2022)

Unfriend  6/10


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2022)

Breaking Surface - tödliche Tiefen: 7/10

Skandinavischer Survival-Thriller.  Spannend gemacht. Aber etwas fehlte mir noch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Januar 2022)

Eraser


----------



## Mongostyle77 (11. Januar 2022)

Ziehe mir grade die Serie NEXT rein... sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Januar 2022)

Mongostyle77 schrieb:


> Ziehe mir grade die Serie NEXT rein... sehr zu empfehlen


Wo läuft die?

@Topic,

Southpaw   7,5/10

 Jake Gyllenhaal als Boxer durchlebt einen schweren Schicksalsschlag. Die härtesten Kämpfe im Leben finden definitiv nicht in einem Ring statt.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Jake Gyllenhaal als Boxer durchlebt einen schweren Schicksalsschlag. Die härtesten Kämpfe im Leben finden definitiv nicht in einem Ring statt.


Ich mag Boxerfilme welche auch noch das drumherum zeigen.

"Million Dollar Baby" von Clint Eastwood ist auch richtig gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2022)

Der Horror-Alligator


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich mag Boxerfilme welche auch noch das drumherum zeigen.
> 
> "Million Dollar Baby" von Clint Eastwood ist auch richtig gut.


Oder Creed 1 und 2. Fand ich auch top!


----------



## Mottekus (12. Januar 2022)

Ron läuft schief

8,5/10

Hat mich köstlich amüsiert


----------



## soulstyle (12. Januar 2022)

Lost in Space


----------



## Mongostyle77 (12. Januar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wo läuft die?
> 
> @Topic,
> 
> ...





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wo läuft die?
> 
> @Topic,
> 
> ...


Kam von Juli bis August 21 auf pro7.. 
hab sie in den dunklen Weiten des Internets als Download gefunden


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2022)

Heute gibts Eternals bei Disney. Wird heute Abend geguckt.


----------



## Kuhprah (12. Januar 2022)

Braking Bad… 0/10

Hab es noch mal versucht… in der 5. Folge hab ich aufgegeben…. Nix für mich, das ertrage ich einfach nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2022)

Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Braking Bad… 0/10
> 
> Hab es noch mal versucht… in der 5. Folge hab ich aufgegeben…. Nix für mich, das ertrage ich einfach nicht


Geht mir auch so. Ich kann mit Breaking Bad nichts anfangen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Braking Bad… 0/10
> 
> Hab es noch mal versucht… in der 5. Folge hab ich aufgegeben…. Nix für mich, das ertrage ich einfach nicht





Threshold schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Ich kann mit Breaking Bad nichts anfangen.


Ok, solche Leute solls ja geben.


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ok, solche Leute solls ja geben.


Das gleiche mit Stranger Things -- ich zucke mit den Schultern  und schau was anderes.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche mit Stranger Things -- ich zucke mit den Schultern  und schau was anderes.


Sagt mir gar nichts.
Nur das andauernd von irgend' so einer Serie gefaselt wird, in welcher irgendwelche Teenager komischen Dingen nachgehen oder so...


----------



## RyzA (13. Januar 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sagt mir gar nichts.
> Nur das andauernd von irgend' so einer Serie gefaselt wird, in welcher irgendwelche Teenager komischen Dingen nachgehen oder so...


Das ist eine Mystery Serie im Retro Stil der 80´ er Jahre.
Hätte ich Netflix würde ich sie gucken. Habe ich aber nicht.
Erstmal ist Disney + bald an der Reihe.

Ach ja und Breaking Bad habe ich auch noch nicht geguckt. Aber nur Gutes drüber gehört.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist eine Mystery Serie im Retro Stil der 80´ er Jahre.
> Hätte ich Netflix würde ich sie gucken. Habe ich aber nicht.
> Erstmal ist Disney + bald an der Reihe.


Bevor physikalische Medien aussterben, werde ich mir auch keinerlei Streamingdienste irgend' einer Art zulegen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Ach ja und Breaking Bad habe ich auch noch nicht geguckt. Aber nur Gutes drüber gehört.


Beste TV-Serie der letzten zehn Jahre und eigentlich mit die beste aller Zeiten.
Gehört aber nunmal zu den Serien, die einem schon ein bisschen Sitzfleisch abverlangen; da wird nicht auf Reizüberflutung gesetzt sondern die Handlung langsam aufgebaut und dezent inszeniert, aber eben unheimlich spannend und mit grandiosen Schauspielern. Und das Finale ist einfach unschlagbar - dagegen kannst du die letzte Staffel _Game of Thrones_ komplett in die Tonne hauen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Januar 2022)

Breaking Bad ist eine der besten Serien, die ich je sah. Insbesondere die Charakterentwicklung ist unglaublich gut durchdacht. Die Eskalationsstufen, die von Staffel zu Staffel zunehmen, sind auch super spannend. 11/10

Die Serie ging jahrelang an mir vorbei. Hab sie eigentlich geschaut als der Hype vorbei war. Also nach der letzten Staffel erst. Dafür hat es mich dann aber umso extremer gepackt: Durchgebinged in wenigen Tagen.

Better Call Saul kommt zwar nicht ran an die Mutterserie, ist aber auch sehr gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Januar 2022)

Death Wish III – Der Rächer von New York


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Januar 2022)

Copshop   8/10

Brutaler, Tarantino-esquer Thriller mit Frank Grillo und Gerard Butler.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Januar 2022)

Revolver


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Januar 2022)

The Tender Bar 9/10

Ein autobiographisches Drama über die Kindheit/Jugend des Autors J.R. Moehringer, dessen Vater seine Mutter verließ und er deshalb mit ihr zusammen in ihrem Elternhaus sein Leben verbringt. Dort lebt auch sein Onkel Charlie, der sich seiner annimmt auf dem Weg zu Mann werden, und somit subtil die Vaterrolle für ihn spielt.

George Clooney führte Regie. Der Film ist wirklich sehr angenehm und bodenständig, ohne übertriebenen Pathos, dafür mit der richtigen Menge an Humor, ohne lächerlich zu werden. Ben Affleck als Onkel Charlie ist top! 10/10

Der Film spielt in den 70/80er daher hat Kulisse und Soundtrack den spezifischen Charme der Zeit.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2022)

Hotel Transsilvanien 4 - Eine Monster Verwandlung


----------



## der_yappi (16. Januar 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Hotel Transsilvanien 4 - Eine Monster Verwandlung


Steht bei mir in Prime auch schon in der Watchlist

BTT:
HotShots 1 und 2


----------



## Mongostyle77 (16. Januar 2022)

City of lies


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2022)

Police Academy 4 – Und jetzt geht’s rund


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Januar 2022)

Bruised

Halle Berry als MMA-Kämpferin mit schwerer Kindheit.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2022)

Voll auf die Nüsse
Mission: Rohr Frei!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2022)

Copshop


----------



## RyzA (17. Januar 2022)

Sleepless - eine tödliche Nacht: 7/10


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Januar 2022)

Eternals 4,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2022)

Jack Ketchum's Evil


----------



## Anthropos (17. Januar 2022)

Don't Look Up  7/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Januar 2022)

1917 (8/10)


----------



## biosat_lost (17. Januar 2022)

Ich hab mir nochmal " Mann unter Feuer" gegeben mit Denzel Washington usw. . Immer wieder ein Erlebis das ist großes Kino.


Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> *The Thing* (Re-Prequel-make)
> 
> Letztens nun auch endlich mal gesichtet, ich bin enttaeuscht: einerseits   werden mehr als nur 1x gelungene Referenzen an Carpenters Original   dargeboten, andererseits kommt fuer einen Kenner und Liebhaber des   Originals so gesehen auch fast gar keine Spannung auf, da man den   Storyverlauf fast 1:1 uebernommen hat, aber dies war mir ja schon im  Vorfeld bekannt.
> 
> ...


Welchen meinst du denn? Ich kenn da amerikanische Remake, das jeder kennt. Dann gibt es noch ein japanisches Original,  das ich weniger  gruselig finde. Gab es da nochmal was??  Also ich fand das Remake so gruselig, das ich ne Woche Angst vor meinem Bildchirm hatte.
*Ach du meinst the Thing und nicht the Ring!*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2022)

Death Proof – Todsicher


----------



## Mongostyle77 (18. Januar 2022)

Stereo


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Januar 2022)

Bloody Hell - One hell of a fairy tale 9/10

Eine brutale, psychopatische und rabenschwarze Komödie - genau mein Geschmack


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2022)

Dirty Harry


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Januar 2022)

Hördur 7/10

Ein deutsches Drama.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2022)

Frau im Dunkeln


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Januar 2022)

Die Einöde 5/10

Spanischer Horrorfilm. Fand ihn irgendwie zu langatmig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2022)

Eternals


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2022)

Terminator Salvation: 7/10

Finde ich besser als Teil 5 und 6. Aber da hätte man noch mehr draus machen können.
Das Zukunftssetting ist nämlich interessant.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Terminator Salvation: 7/10
> 
> Finde ich besser als Teil 5 und 6. Aber da hätte man noch mehr draus machen können.
> Das Zukunftssetting ist nämlich interessant.


Der ist auch auf meiner Watchliste. Der einzige Terminator, den ich noch nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## two_wheels (20. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Million Dollar Baby" von Clint Eastwood ist auch richtig gut.


Der hat mich auch damals extrem beeindruckt und ich hatte ihn viele Jahre später erst geschaut


*2 irre Spaßvögel 

Eine gute Komödie mit "ernster" Handlung.  7/10


DIe 3 Tage des Condor

Einfach nur Hammer. DIe Story ist klasse und mit Redford natürlich auch dementsprechend besetzt. Er, ein CIA Mitarbeiter der jedoch lediglich Bücher und Magazine liest und der Agency Bericht erstattet, wird in ein Komplott hineingezogen. Und dann wird der Bücherwurm auf die Probe gestellt. Der Film wirkt kein bisschen übertrieben. 
Das Zitat des Films: ihr glaubt wohl bei einer Lüge nicht erwischt zu werden ist dasselbe wie die Wahrheit zu sagen *

*10/10*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2022)

Unser Willi ist der Beste


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2022)

The Professor and the Madman


----------



## Mongostyle77 (22. Januar 2022)

The Disaster Artist  2017


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2022)

The Beat


----------



## seventyseven (23. Januar 2022)

Eternals.

Sicherlich nicht der beste Streifen von Marvel aber auch nicht sterbenslangweilig, wie er von manchen porträtiert wurde.


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

Nicht auflegen: 8/10

Raffinierter Psychothriller der mit wenig Mitteln viel erreicht.  Auch super gespielt von Colin Farrell und Forest Whitaker.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Januar 2022)

Hidden Figures


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2022)

Stephen Kings Haus der Verdammnis


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Januar 2022)

American Hustle 

Christian Bale wie immer top! Insgesamt fand ich den Film trotzdem nur so lala


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Nur Gott kann mich richten: 7/10

Deutsch-türkischer Gangsterfilm mit Moritz Bleibtreu in der Hauptrolle. Teilweise sehr brutal.


----------



## soulstyle (24. Januar 2022)

The Book of Eli


----------



## Anthropos (24. Januar 2022)

Der Marsianer   10/10

Zum x-ten mal gesehen, immer wieder klasse.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2022)

96 Hours Taken 3


----------



## der_yappi (24. Januar 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Hotel Transsilvanien 4 - Eine Monster Verwandlung


So, gestern auch angekuckt - war ne schöne Unterhaltung für nen Sonntag Abend


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

Countdown 7/10

Eine App, die den Todeszeitpunkt vorhersagen kann. Klingt auf dem Papier nach nem sehr trashigen Horrorfilm, war aber überrascht, dass er doch ganz okay war.


----------



## Kindercola (24. Januar 2022)

John Wick 3 6/10
Fand die beiden Teile davor wesentlich besser. kA woran das liegt


----------



## RyzA (24. Januar 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Fand die beiden Teile davor wesentlich besser. kA woran das liegt


Ist dir der Bodycount vielleicht zu  hoch?


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> John Wick 3 6/10
> Fand die beiden Teile davor wesentlich besser. kA woran das liegt


Ich fand nur den ersten super originell. Alles danach ist halt typisch Hollywood-Fortsetzungsformel: lauter, größer, mehr bang, mehr boom.


----------



## Kindercola (24. Januar 2022)

jo kann schon sein^^
Naja dann macht er in Teil 4 sicher ne ganze Armee alleine platt  und Hündchen wartet brav an der Rezeption


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Januar 2022)

Kindercola schrieb:


> jo kann schon sein^^
> Naja dann macht er in Teil 4 sicher ne ganze Armee alleine platt  und Hündchen wartet brav an der Rezeption


Ja, mit der Erwartungshaltung schau ich mir auch den 4. an, dann kann man nicht enttäuscht werden 


RyzA schrieb:


> Deutsch-türkischer Gangsterfilm mit Moritz Bleibtreu in der Hauptrolle. Teilweise sehr brutal.


Moritz ist eh der kanakigste Alman im deutschen Fernsehen


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

Wind River - Tod im Schnee : 8/10

Sehr guter Thriller mit Jeremy Renner. Ab und zu kommen im ZDF Montagskino echt gute Filme.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2022)

The Gangster, the Cop, the Devil


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Januar 2022)

Mother/Android

Netflix's Terminator-Version mit Androiden, die der Menschheit dienen, plötzlich nach einem landesweit hörbaren hohen Frequenzton sich gegen die Menschen wenden und diese nun brutal töten. Der Film lässt es bis Ende offen, wieso das geschehen ist. Im Kern geht es um Nicholas Cages Tochter aus Kick Ass, die im 9. Monat schwanger ist, und ihren Freund, die versuchen auf ein Schiff nach Korea zu kommen, weil Korea von der Android-Rebellion befreit ist. Der Film ist die erste Hälfte hindurch mehr ein Drama als Thriller. Dafür steigt die Spannung im letzten Drittel des Films sehr stark an und endet äußerst emotional. Das Ende war extrem emotional: Sehr starke Bilder, starke Musikuntermalung und wirklich tollem Schauspiel. 

Eigentlich fand ich fast den ganzen Film eher öde, aber die letzte halbe Stunde hat mich dann noch gecatcht.


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Januar 2022)

Nightmare Alley 7/10


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sehr guter Thriller mit Jeremy Renner. Ab und zu kommen im ZDF Montagskino echt gute Filme.


Du musst häufiger mal bei ZDf neo gucken. Da laufen viele Klassiker -- ganz ohne Werbeunterbrechung.
Letztens hab ich da noch mal beide Ghostbusters gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Januar 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst häufiger mal bei ZDf neo gucken. Da laufen viele Klassiker -- ganz ohne Werbeunterbrechung.
> Letztens hab ich da noch mal beide Ghostbusters gesehen.


Wir haben auch Warner TV und Syfy  über Kabel. Da laufen auch viele Klassiker.


----------



## T'PAU (25. Januar 2022)

Monsters of Man  *5/10*

Geheime Militär-Roboter (Mischung aus Terminator und Chappie) im Einsatz gegen Drogen-Clans in Süd-Ost Asien geraten ausser Kontrolle...
Für einen Crowdfunding Low-Budget Film ganz passabel, mehr aber auch nicht!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2022)

Hail, Caesar!


----------



## Mongostyle77 (26. Januar 2022)

Tatort von letzten Sonntag


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Januar 2022)

The Power of the Dog

Ein Western-Drama mit Benedict Cumberbatch und Kirsten Dunst. Sehr gut gespielt. Die Story ist teilweise etwas kryptisch - muss mal Kommentare dazu lesen. Manches wird impliziert und der eigenen Fantasie überlassen, was ich prinzipiell auch gut finde. Aus ästhetischer Perspektive 1a! Die Naturaufnahmen und Kostüme sind alle super.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2022)

Redemption – Stunde der Vergeltung


----------



## der_yappi (26. Januar 2022)

Das Remake von *"Mord Im Orient-Express"* aus 2017

Absoluter Schrott - wer das Buch und / oder den Film aus den 70ern kennt wird sich verarscht vorkommen.
Trotz Hollywood-Schaulaufen (Johnny Depp, Judi Dench, Willem Defoe, Penelope Cruz, u.a.) und einer ziemlichen Opulenz ist das wichtigste (die Handlung und die Umsetzung) versemmelt worden.
Wenn ich mir den Film gekauft hätte und er nicht im Streaming-Abo mit drin gewesen wäre hätte ich mir kräftigst in den Allerwertesten gebissen...

Wer aber weder / noch kennt (Buch / Film) für den ists dann vlt doch ne passable Unterhaltung wenn nichts anderes läuft.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (26. Januar 2022)

The many Saints of Newark 2021


----------



## RyzA (26. Januar 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Wer aber weder / noch kennt (Buch / Film) für den ists dann vlt doch ne passable Unterhaltung wenn nichts anderes läuft.


Das Buch kenne ich nicht. Aber finde das der ältere Film auf jeden Fall mehr Charme hat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2022)

25 Stunden


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Januar 2022)

Das Omen (1976)


----------



## Mongostyle77 (27. Januar 2022)

Helden der Wahrscheinlichkeit  2020


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2022)

Der Musterschüler


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Januar 2022)

Der Rausch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2022)

Kirschblüten und rote Bohnen


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Januar 2022)

The Harder They Fall


----------



## Mongostyle77 (27. Januar 2022)

Klassentreffen 2019


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Januar 2022)

Eternals


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2022)

Raging Fire


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Januar 2022)

Colin in Black n White.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2022)

Fight Club: 10/10

Mindfuck pur! Habe ich bestimmt schon 10 mal gesehen den Film.
Auch wenn die Auflösung dann nicht mehr so flashed, wie beim ersten mal schauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2022)

Solaris


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Januar 2022)

Vivarium 

Verstörend.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2022)

Home Team


----------



## RyzA (30. Januar 2022)

Man of Steel: 8/10

Für mich die  beste Superman Verfilmung.


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2022)

Macbeth (2021)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2022)

Die Wannseekonferenz


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Januar 2022)

Cash Truck 9/10

Guy Ritchie + Jason Statham = TNT! 

Ein schön knallharter Action-Thriller der alten Schule. Soundtrack und Besetzung ist sehr positiv hervorzuheben. Geiler Film!


----------



## RyzA (31. Januar 2022)

Der Pakt der Wölfe: 7/10


----------



## Kindercola (31. Januar 2022)

Blutsbrüdaz

locker leichter Film mit Sido und B-Tight.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2022)

Der blutige Pfad Gottes


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Januar 2022)

Ozark 8/10

Staffel 1 gerade geschaut. Sehr geil. Kommt zwar nicht ganz an Breaking Bad ran, aber schon nahe. Auf jeden Fall ist die Story sehr spannend und knallhart.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2022)

The Strangers


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2022)

Stumptown 
"Was wäre wenn Robin Scherbatsky zur Army statt zum Fernsehen gegangen wäre."
Offiziell ist es natürlich Cobie Smulders in einer deutlich anderen Rolle als Privatermittlerin mit Armee-Vergangenheit, aber irgendwie ist die Grundeinstellung zu Alkohol und Männern nicht so viel Anders als bei HIMYM.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Januar 2022)

Malignant

Die Hauptdarstellerin kreischt bei jedem Pups - einfach nur nervig.
Davon abgesehen: Totales overacting. Lächerliche Dialoge. Dumme Story. Lange nicht mehr so einen stupiden Horrorfilm gesehen. Ich musste paar mal lachen, so trashig ist der Film. Und das auch noch von James Wan (Conjuring, Insidious)...


----------



## RyzA (1. Februar 2022)

Hard Powder: 7/10

Bin zwar Fan von Liam Neeson aber ganz überzeugt hat er mich dieses mal nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2022)

New Kids Turbo


----------



## Schori (1. Februar 2022)

Don't look Up!
War eine kurzweilige Unterhaltung.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hard Powder: 7/10
> 
> Bin zwar Fan von Liam Neeson aber ganz überzeugt hat er mich dieses mal nicht.


Guck dir das Original aus Norwegen an.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Februar 2022)

Licorice Pizza 8,5/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Februar 2022)

City of Lies 9/10

Die Geschichte um Detektive Pool (Johnny Depp) und seinen größten Fall, der Mord an Christopher Wallace (Notorious B.I.G.). Der Film zeigt wie unglaublich Komplex der Fall ist, darüber hinaus wird  das LAPD in einen schlechten Licht stehen gelassen, weil der Film auch den Rampart-Skandal thematisiert, bei dem es um korrupte Cops ging, die auf der "Gehaltsliste" von Suge Knight standen, und indirekt am Mord von Biggie beteiligt gewesen sein sollen. Der Film fügt immer wieder echte Videoaufnahmen ein, so dass der Film teilweise einen leichten Dokumentations-Touch hat. Sogar Biggies Mama höchstpersönlich, Ms Wallace, spielt sich selber im Film.
Die Morde an Tupac und Biggie bleiben bis heute leider ungeklärt...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2022)

My Week with Marilyn


----------



## Anthropos (2. Februar 2022)

Reservoir Dogs 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2022)

Bang Boom Bang – Ein todsicheres Ding


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. Februar 2022)

Detektiv Conan - Die Partitur des Grauens.
Toller Film! Mit Detektiv Conan kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2022)

7 Gefangene


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2022)

Eternals: 6.5/10

Bin ein bißchen enttäuscht. Hatte mehr davon erwartet.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eternals: 6.5/10
> 
> Bin ein bißchen enttäuscht. Hatte mehr davon erwartet.


Hab dir doch gesagt, dass du ihn lieber mit geringer Erwartungshaltung schauen sollst


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab dir doch gesagt, dass du ihn lieber mit geringer Erwartungshaltung schauen sollst


Habe ich ja schon. Aber das er noch darunter liegt hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habe ich ja schon. Aber das er noch darunter liegt hätte ich nicht gedacht.


Okay, das ist natürlich kacke 😂


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2022)

SAW


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Februar 2022)

Jonah Hex. 

Ich will den Film ja mögen, aber er ist leider einfach nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## RyzA (6. Februar 2022)

Fear: 6/10

Mit einen noch sehr jungen Mark Wahlberg als Psychopathen. Aber war nicht so überzeugend.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Februar 2022)

47 Ronin

Ich fand ihn schon ziemlich gut. Warum der Film nun unbedingt Keanu Reeves braucht bzw. generell einen westlichen Hauptdarsteller, der dann natürlich der mystisch-starke Oberschwertschwinger ist, erschließt sich mir aber nicht ganz.

Ansonsten gute schauspielerische Leistungen, Rinko Kikuchi ist super (und super hot  ) als lasziv-bösartige Hexe, Hiroyuki Sanada sehe ich immer gerne, Tadanobu Asanos Charakter hätten sie ruhig mehr Szenen geben sollen. Und Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa sollte spätestens seit Man in the High Castle allgemein als Prädikat gelten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Warum der Film nun unbedingt Keanu Reeves braucht bzw. generell einen westlichen Hauptdarsteller, der dann natürlich der mystisch-starke Oberschwertschwinger ist, erschließt sich mit nicht ganz.


White Superiority Complex?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2022)

Black Box - Gefährliche Wahrheit


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Februar 2022)

Gemini Man 3,5/10


----------



## compisucher (7. Februar 2022)

Kurzfilm (15 min.):
Yuri Lennon's Landing on Alpha 46
Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JK51Kk2gRhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


7/10
Etwas klebrig und zäh, aber witzig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWpK0wsnitc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (8. Februar 2022)

Venom: 8/10

Super Unterhaltung mit einen gut spielenden Tom Hardy. Da war ich auch im Kino drin. Ich muß mir unbedingt noch den zweiten Teil angucken. Mal schauen ob es den auch auf Disney+ gibt. Obwohl der ja vermutlich nicht zum MCU gehört.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2022)

Erbarmen


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Februar 2022)

Archive 81

Mystery Serie um einen okkulten Zirkel auf Netflix.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2022)

The Woman in the Window


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Februar 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Woman in the Window


Empfehlenswert?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert?


Auf Biegen und Brechen gebe ich dem Film eine 5/10, schau ihn dir an und bin auf dein Feedback gespannt.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

Ghost - Nachricht von Sam: 8/10

Für manche eine Schnulze aber ich finde den Film ganz gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2022)

Lockende Versuchung


----------



## Mongostyle77 (13. Februar 2022)

The Trip - Ein mörderisches  Wochenende 2021


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Archive 81
> 
> Mystery Serie um einen okkulten Zirkel auf Netflix.



Jetzt sind die okkulten Zirkel schon auf Netflix unterwegs, und nicht mehr nur in Pizzerien? 

@RyzA: willst du den Thread nicht evtl. umbenennen, um auch Serien offiziell mit einzuschließen?

@T: Ich mache gerade einen Rewatch von Star Trek Deep Space Nine. Bin gerade bei der letzte Folge der dritten Staffel, langsam wird die Bedrohung durch das Dominion immer größer.

Evtl. mache ich nach diesem Rewatch nochmal einen Durchgang, wo ich dann aber parallel zu meinem Lieblings Star Trek Podcast Trek am Dienstag immer nur die gerade wöchentlich besprochene Folge gucke.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die okkulten Zirkel schon auf Netflix unterwegs, und nicht mehr nur in Pizzerien?


Pizzagate als Serie wäre sogar ne gute Idee 

Netflix hat aber auch seit langem schon einen starken Hang zu okkulten Geheimbünden in ihren Serien.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Pizzagate als Serie wäre sogar ne gute Idee
> 
> Netflix hat aber auch seit langem schon einen starken Hang zu okkulten Geheimbünden in ihren Serien.


Verschwörungen und finstere Mächte im Hintergrund ziehen halt immer gut. Und in den letzten zwei Jahren besonders.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @RyzA: willst du den Thread nicht evtl. umbenennen, um auch Serien offiziell mit einzuschließen?


Ich meine es gab mal einen extra Serien-Thread aber finde den nicht wieder.
Ansonsten kann ich natürlich auch den Titel hier umbenennen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Februar 2022)

Seabiscuit – Mit dem Willen zum Erfolg


----------



## compisucher (14. Februar 2022)

One billion stars:




__





						Amazon.de: A Billion Stars - Im Universum ist man nicht allein ansehen | Prime Video
					

Isaac ist Astronom und ausgebrannt von seiner ergebnislosen Suche nach außerirdischem Leben. Überzeugt davon, dass das Universum ein unbewohnter Raum ist, trifft er die Künstlerin Clara, die seine Faszination für die Wunder des Weltalls teilt. Aus ihrer anfänglich schwierigen Zusammenarbeit...



					www.amazon.de
				




Mischung aus Wissenschaft und Esoterik.
Eine Art Sci-Fi ohne Raumschlachten, Monster und Co. recht emotional.
Hat mir persönlich aber sehr gut gefallen.
8/10


----------



## M1lchschnitte (14. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Archive 81
> 
> Mystery Serie um einen okkulten Zirkel auf Netflix.


Dito.
Fing gut an mit spannenden Horrorelementen, wurde aber leider immer schlechter. Plotholes und ein paar unterdurchschnittliche Nebendarsteller haben mich auch immer wieder rausgerissen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Venom: 8/10
> 
> Super Unterhaltung mit einen gut spielenden Tom Hardy. Da war ich auch im Kino drin. Ich muß mir unbedingt noch den zweiten Teil angucken. Mal schauen ob es den auch auf Disney+ gibt. Obwohl der ja vermutlich nicht zum MCU gehört.


Das ist Sony. Nicht mal den aktuellen Spiderman gibts bei Disney, weil Sony die Hand drauf hat.


----------



## Krolgosh (14. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Venom: 8/10
> 
> Super Unterhaltung mit einen gut spielenden Tom Hardy. Da war ich auch im Kino drin. Ich muß mir unbedingt noch den zweiten Teil angucken. Mal schauen ob es den auch auf Disney+ gibt. Obwohl der ja vermutlich nicht zum MCU gehört.


Ich würde vom zweiten Teil nicht allzuviel erwarten.. also Schraub die Erwartungen etwas nach unten im Vergleich zum ersten Teil.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2022)

The Proposition - Tödliches Angebot


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Februar 2022)

Licorice Pizza 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2022)

Action Point


----------



## T'PAU (16. Februar 2022)

Dexter: New Blood  *7,5/10*

Besser als ich im vorwege gelesen hab!   



Spoiler



Nur dass Dexter gegen Ende den Polizisten töten _musste_, um aus dem Knast rauszukommen, hätte nicht sein müssen!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2022)

The Game Changers


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Februar 2022)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre (2022)

AzRa-eL schaltet sein Hirn aus.
Leatherface schlägt Hipster-Hirne raus.


Der Film ist von Fede Alvarez (Evil Dead Reboot) und ignoriert alle anderen bisherigen Filme der Franchise, und setzt beim 1. Teil an, als direkter Nachfolger. Der Film kommt relativ schnell zur Sache und hat einen sehr hohen Trash- und Gore-Faktor. Hatte mMn auch eine gute Mischung aus alten Elementen (Kulisse, Setting) und neuen Elementen (Hipster, Gentrifizierung, Smartphone-Generation), jedoch ohne das Ganze als Kernthema wirklich zu thematisieren, sondern eher nur als Rahmen für einen durch und durch knallharten Splatter-Film ab 18.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2022)

Here Today


----------



## HenneHuhn (19. Februar 2022)

Gerade Star Trek Deep Space Nine Season 4, Folge 9, "The Sword of Kahless" gesehen. John Colicos ist ein so grandioser Darsteller. Habe mir dann direkt hinterher die TOS Folge "Errand of Mercy" ("Kampf um Organia") angeschaut, wo er das erste Mal als Kor auftritt und eine so unglaublich gute, schauspielerische Leistung abliefert, dass es sogar etwas auf William Shatner abstrahlt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Februar 2022)

Gangs of New York: 8/10

Ein super Film von Martin Scorsese. Habe ich bestimmt jetzt das 5. mal gesehen. Die schauspielerischen Leistungen sind echt top. Von Leonardo di Caprio aber besonders von Daniel Day-Lewis als "The Butcher".
Daniel Day-Lewis ist übrigens der einzige Schauspieler, der 3 mal einen Oscar für die beste Hauptrolle gewonnen hat. Kurioser Weise nicht für diesen Film. Aber er wurde auch hier für nominiert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Februar 2022)

Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension 

2/10 
Kein bisschen Originalität und alles schon mal in besser gesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2022)

The Banker


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die schauspielerischen Leistungen sind echt top.


Abgeshen von der hochkarätigen Fehlbesetzung names Cameron Diaz.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2022)

Run Hide Fight


----------



## RyzA (21. Februar 2022)

Von "Picard" das Ende auf RTL 2. Vorher hatte ich die Serie natürlich auf Prime gesehen.


Spoiler



War schon etwas traurig wegen Data.


Ich würde der Serie eine 7-8/10 geben (die Originalserie 10/10).
Bald kommt zum Glück die Fortsetzung worauf ich mich wieder freue. 

Extraction (2015): 6 /10

Kam mir wie ein B-Movie vor. Bruce Willis spielt wohl fast nur noch in solchen Filmen mit. 
Der neuere Film "Tyler Rake: Extraction" mit Chris Hemsworth soll besser sein. Aber die Filme haben wohl nichts miteinander zu tun.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2022)

Population 436


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Februar 2022)

Last Night in Soho 7/10


----------



## der_yappi (24. Februar 2022)

Bin aktuell dabei auf Disney+ meine Kindheitsserien anzukucken
Zuerst wars die Gummibärenbande
Jetzt ist es aktuell Käptn Balu
In der Pipeline natürlich noch Chip & Chap sowie DuckTales, bei Darkwing Duck bin ich noch am überlegen

Und als nächstes dann auf jeden Fall "M*A*S*H" - dafür habe ich mir ja D+ geholt


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

Arctic 7/10

Ich mag Survival. Ich mag Mads Mikkelsen. Der Film bietet beides. Fand ihn gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2022)

Wolfsnächte


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Februar 2022)

Scouts vs Zombies


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. Februar 2022)

Wonder Woman 1984 
An sich schon geil vor allem die Story hat mir sehr gefallen - 8/10

Der Erste Teil war aber besser


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2022)

Dangerous


----------



## Mongostyle77 (27. Februar 2022)

Cry Macho


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2022)

Cusack – Der Schweigsame


----------



## T'PAU (1. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gerade Star Trek Deep Space Nine Season 4, Folge 9, "The Sword of Kahless" gesehen. *John Colicos* ist ein so grandioser Darsteller. Habe mir dann direkt hinterher die TOS Folge "Errand of Mercy" ("Kampf um Organia") angeschaut, wo er das erste Mal als Kor auftritt und eine so unglaublich gute, schauspielerische Leistung abliefert, dass es sogar etwas auf William Shatner abstrahlt.


Spielt John Colicos nicht auch Baltar in den Original "Battlestar Galactica" Filmen bzw. Serie? Fand den schon damals schön diabolisch. 


The 355 *7/10*

Solider Frauen-Power Agenten-Action Film! Kann man sich anschauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2022)

The Commuter


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. März 2022)

Rick and Morty Staffel 5
10/10

Wie gewohnt übertrieben abgefahrener und genialer Humor. Ich liebe jede einzelne Folge dieser Serie. MMn sogar mit die beste Animationsserie aller Zeiten! 😍


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2022)

Cat Ballou – Hängen sollst du in Wyoming


----------



## RyzA (5. März 2022)

Escape Plan 2: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2022)

Die Troublemaker


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. März 2022)

Paw Petrol - Der Film
Nach ner gefühlten Ewigkeit im Cinedom gewesen. Erster Film mit Kindern im Kino. War natürlich ein Erlebnis. Für 5 Euro Familientarif pro Person kann man auch nicht meckern. Toller Kinderfilm, mit einer guten Mischung aus Spaß und Spannung, der die Kinderserie Paw Petrol fast auf ein Pixar Niveau gehoben hat.

Edit: Und natürlich mit dem Aufzug einmal just for fun bis ganz nach oben gefahren, um eine Portion Höhenangst mitzunehmen


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2022)

Tatort Münster - "Propheteus": 4/10

Sehr abgedrehte Story. Man hat sich überall eher schlecht bedient. Mit Abstand der schlechteste Münster Tatort den ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## HisN (7. März 2022)

Atmos-System am WE nochmal neu eingerichtet:

*Braveheart*

Ich weiß, uralter Schinken. Aber hat nix von seiner Ausstrahlung auf mich eingebüßt. Vor allem wenn einen der Sound so schön umfängt.
Seit ich im Eigenheim wohne kann ich wenigstens auch *richtig gasgeben* mit der Lautstärke ... kommt extrem gut rüber.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2022)

Zurück in die Zukunft


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. März 2022)

Nomis
Thriller, der gerne im Stile von Sieben und Schweigen der Lämmer wäre, mit Henry Cavill als zynisch-rauer Detective (musste ganze Zeit an Geralt denken^^) und Ben Kingsley (der Mann altert gar nicht...).
Klang auf Papier toller als es war. Selten das heutige Filme an alte Perlen der 90er/2000er rankommen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2022)

Ich bin Nummer Vier


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2022)

Vanished - Tage der Angst: 7/10

Netter Kriminal-Thriller mit Thomas Jane (The Punisher).


----------



## PCGHGS (8. März 2022)

2x The Batman 9/10

Beim ersten Mal kam ich zu spät (ca. 30 Min.) zur Vorstellung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2022)

+1


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. März 2022)

The Trip - Ein mörderisches Wochenende
7,5/10

Noomi Rapace (einfach Hammer die Frau!) und ihr Mann fahren zum Wochenende raus auf ihre Hütte am See. Beide planen, den anderen heimtükisch umzubringen
Sehr brutal mit feinstem schwarzen Humor.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2022)

Die perfekte Kandidatin​


----------



## T'PAU (11. März 2022)

*The Father*

_Anstrengendes _Thema, auf das man sich einlassen muss.
Wer hier zum Thema Demenz/Alzheimer ein "Honig im Kopf" erwartet liegt verkehrt, ist halt "ernster"!
Sehr intelligent inszeniert und lässt den Zuschauer fast genauso verwirrt zurück, wie sich Anthony (Hopkins) als Demenz-Kranker wohl fühlen muss!
Einige Handlungsstränge tauchen später in (scheinbar) anderem Kontext, aus anderer Perspektive, nochmal auf, aber ohne aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen zu sein! Drehbuchtechnisch sehr clever gemacht.
Den Oscar für Hopkins gab's imho zu Recht, wirklich toll gespielt.

Eine Bewertung kann ich für den Film nicht wirklich geben, dazu ist er zu anders zu meinen _normalen_ Sehgewohnheiten.

Sollte man gesehen haben, wenn man sich vom Thema nicht abschrecken lässt!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2022)

Dead Man


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Number 23

Der erste Film mit Jim Carrey in einer ernsten Rolle. Die Story ist irgendwie weird und die Geschichte dahinter auch. Es gibt wohl ein paar Verschwörungstheorien über die Zahl 23 und einige Menschen, die daran glauben. Jim zählt sich selber auch dazu, laut eigener Aussage.
Film war nicht der beste Mystery Thriller, aber dank Jims guter schauspielerischen Leistung kann man sich das mal geben. 
Schade, dass er seit den 2000er irgendwie von der Bildfläche verschwand.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Noomi Rapace (einfach Hammer die Frau!


Ich fand sie auch in "Prometheus" sehr gut. Schade das sie dann nicht mehr in der Fortsetzung zu sehen war.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

The Adam Project, Netflix. 8/10

Zeitreise Film mit Ryan Reynolds, der in die Vergangenheit reist und die Hilfe seines jüngeren Ichs braucht um ein Zeitproblem zu lösen.
Sehr nett umgesetzt. Viele ruhige Momente im Film, gute Gags.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> The Adam Project, Netflix. 8/10
> 
> Zeitreise Film mit Ryan Reynolds, der in die Vergangenheit reist und die Hilfe seines jüngeren Ichs braucht um ein Zeitproblem zu lösen.
> Sehr nett umgesetzt. Viele ruhige Momente im Film, gute Gags.


Hab ich mir gestern auf die Liste gesetzt. Spielt Reynolds wieder sich selbst?


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gestern auf die Liste gesetzt. Spielt Reynolds wieder sich selbst?


Das macht er gut. Ist zum Glück kein Buddy Movie mit Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2022)

The Adam Project


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. März 2022)

Paradox - Killzone Bangkok

Knallharter Martialarts-Thriller.


----------



## pedi (12. März 2022)

Strassen in Flammen  UHD.


----------



## T'PAU (13. März 2022)

Nobody  *7/10*

Erfindet das Action-Genre nicht neu, aber trotzdem sehenswerte Action-Komödie (mit hohem Bodycount )!
Schön mal wieder Schauspieler wie Christopher Lloyd oder Michael Ironside (hab ich erst gar nicht erkannt! ) in Nebenrollen zu sehen.
Besonders Lloyd dreht gegen Ende nochmal richtig auf!


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2022)

Transcendence: 7/10

So schlecht wie die Kritiker finde ich den Film nicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2022)

Der Kuß vor dem Tode


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2022)

Hangman - Spiel mit dem Tod: 6/10

Trotz Starbesetzung (Al Pacino, Karl Urban) nicht gerade der beste Kriminal-Thriller.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2022)

Kingpin


----------



## Mongostyle77 (20. März 2022)

The Beast 2019


----------



## PCGHGS (20. März 2022)

The Green Knight 8/10
Helden der Wahrscheinlichkeit - Riders of Justice 6,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2022)

Die Bourne Verschwörung


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. März 2022)

Son - Amazon Prime

Mittelmäßiger Horrorfilm mit eigentlich erkennbaren Potential. Kann man sich trotzdem mal geben, auch wenn es viel mehr hätte sein können.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2022)

I Want You Back


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. März 2022)

Windfall - Netflix

Interessant!  Viel interessanter ist jedoch, was der Film andeutet und offen lässt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2022)

Tiefe Wasser


----------



## Mongostyle77 (26. März 2022)

Der Überfall 

ZDF Mediathek


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. März 2022)

Lego Movie 2 - Amazon Prime
Kinoabend mit den Kids. Immer 10/10😍


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2022)

Serie Bull Staffel 5


----------



## Johnny05 (27. März 2022)

Predator , das heitere und brachiale Original aus dem Jahr 1987 mit einem gewissen Arnold Schwarzenegger in der Hauptrolle , natürlich als Uncut .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. März 2022)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Predator , das heitere und brachiale Original aus dem Jahr 1987 mit einem gewissen Arnold Schwarzenegger in der Hauptrolle , natürlich als Uncut .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Johnny05


Einer meiner alltime Favorites! Ich kenne keinen Film, der fast durchgehend so coole Zitate bietet😍


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2022)

In den Straßen der Bronx


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

Death Proof: 6.5/10

Da finde ich andere Filme von Quentin Tarantino besser.


----------



## Kindercola (28. März 2022)

Operation Schwarze Krabbe
hat mir nicht gefallen :/ fand den irgendwie total langweilig


----------



## der_yappi (28. März 2022)

Payback - Zahltag


----------



## T'PAU (28. März 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Death Proof: 6.5/10
> 
> Da finde ich andere Filme von Quentin Tarantino besser.


Kann man eh nur (so wie's angedacht war/ist) im Double-Feature mit "Planet Terror" anschauen!   


Sløborn (Staffel 2)

Wirklich klasse Serie wie ich finde! Die sechs Folgen sind wie im Flug vergangen.
Hoffe es kommt noch eine dritte Staffel. Open Ends an allen möglichen Stellen sind jedenfalls vorhanden!


----------



## RyzA (28. März 2022)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Kann man eh nur (so wie's angedacht war/ist) im Double-Feature mit "Planet Terror" anschauen!


"Planet Terror" finde ich besser.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. März 2022)

Waves  - auf Prime

Realitätsnahes Drama über eine afroamerikanische Familie in einer Vorstadt von Miami.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2022)

Mission Impossible "Fallout": 8/10.

Mir gefällt die ganze Reihe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2022)

Sie nannten ihn Knochenbrecher


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. März 2022)

Pig - auf Prime 

Erst dachte ich, dass sei so ne abgedrehte Version von John Wick mit Nicolas Cage auf einem Rachefeldzug für sein entführtes Trüffelschwein. Falsch gedacht. Abgedreht war es trotzdem, wie so typisch Nicholas Cage


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. März 2022)

Hör mal, wer da hämmert Staffel 1


----------



## Schori (30. März 2022)

Human Resources auf Netflix. Ist ein Spin-off von Bing Mouth und genauso dumm lustig.


----------



## compisucher (30. März 2022)

"Liebe im Spektrum"
Netflix Doku-Serie über Autisten auf Partnersuche
10/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2022)

Staying Alive


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. März 2022)

The Green Knight - auf Prime
Ein sehr interessanter Film, der sehr metaphorisch ist und dadurch viel Raum zur Interpretation lässt.
Noch interessanter ist der Hintergrund zu dem Film: Die ursprüngliche Geschichte ist aus dem 13. Jahrhundert und ist quasi ein Spinoff zu König Arthurs Saga, bei der es um Sir Gawain, Arthurs Neffen geht, der auf eine Herausforderung eines mysteriösen grünen Ritters eingeht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2022)

Horizon Line


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (1. April 2022)

The Travelers  8/10, Pulp Fiction = Kult


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2022)

Man lernt nie aus 7/10
Generationen übergreifendes Feelgood-Movie ohne viel Anspruch aber auch einfach schön.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. April 2022)

CODA 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2022)

Morbius


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2022)

Der Flug des Phoenix (2004) - 7/10.

Kommt nicht an das Original heran.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2022)

The Suicide Squad


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2022)

Soul 8/10


----------



## pedi (4. April 2022)

Cerro Torre


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2022)

Unhinged - ausser Kontrolle: 7/10

Teilweise echt krass der Film. Besonders die Restaurant Szene.


----------



## Cleriker (5. April 2022)

Der Große mit seinem außerirdischen Kleinen.  9,5/10
So gern ich den Film mag, aber dieses viele vor und zurück spulen trübt den Spaß etwas.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2022)

The Cured - Infiziert. Geheilt. Verstossen.


----------



## PCGHGS (6. April 2022)

Moon Knight


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2022)

Mac & Devin Go to High School


----------



## Cleriker (7. April 2022)

V wie Vendetta  8,5/10
Gute, dezente Musik, eine tolle Natalie Portman und super Dialoge. 
Nur das Ende lässt mich immer zwiegespalten zurück. Einerseits ist es offen gut und richtig, andererseits stört mich dass man nicht mehr erfährt was sie noch draus macht, aus ihrem Leben ohne Angst.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> V wie Vendetta  8,5/10
> Gute, dezente Musik, eine tolle Natalie Portman und super Dialoge.
> Nur das Ende lässt mich immer zwiegespalten zurück. Einerseits ist es offen gut und richtig, andererseits stört mich dass man nicht mehr erfährt was sie noch draus macht, aus ihrem Leben ohne Angst.


Das Dilemma ist wohl, dass man die Filme so enden lässt, dass man eine Fortsetzung machen kann, aber wenn der Film nicht genug abwirft, wird die Fortsetzung direkt nach dem Release des Films bereits eingestampft.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2022)

Attila, der Hunne


----------



## Two-Face (11. April 2022)

_Hard Boiled_

Egal wie oft man den Film schaut, er bleibt einfach John Woo's Meisterwerk.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2022)

Metal Lords


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2022)

The Batman 9,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2022)

Ananas Express


----------



## PCGHGS (11. April 2022)

O Brother, Where Art Thou? – Eine Mississippi-Odyssee 7,5/10


----------



## Mongostyle77 (11. April 2022)

The Oath


----------



## LastManStanding (11. April 2022)

*A Quiet Place 2* 7,5/10 - Teil Eins hat mehr drauf gehabt aber hatte weniger ..ja was eigentlich..
*The Voices *- Ich hab mitten drin ausgemacht- für den ders mag schlecht issa nich gemacht...naja
*Apex* 4/10 - Für Tele 5 wäre er noch leicht Überdurchschnittlich
*Made in Italy *9,5/10 - Sehr ergreifend und nah
*Notting Hill* 10/10 - immer wieder, Toller lebensnaher Film
*Vaiana* 8/10 - ganz lustig
*Encando*. 7/10 - Disney halt^^
*Tenet* 6,5/10 - kein Nachvolger von Inception den ich gut fand, aber man vergleicht halt trotzdem und naja..
*Eternals* 8/10 - Warum nicht! Ich bin gespannt auf die Fortzetzung
*Jungle Cruise *9/10 - Flache Story/Flache Witze alles Vorhersehbar aber ..Disney. hat Charme.
*Pinocchio* (Roberto Benigni) 9,5/10 - Auf italienisch geschaut-Italienische Filmart. mag nicht jeder. sono Italiano^^!
*The Sea of Trees *8/10 - Etwas verstörend aber es passt zum Film
*Iron Mask* 6/10 - Flach flach flach, aber für son Nachmittag ganz nett
*Boss Level *7/10 - Der Film könnte mehr wenn er Dürfte.

Ich glaube mehr Filme hab ich dieses Jahr noch nicht geschaut. bzw fällt mir das jetzt nicht ein.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. April 2022)

*A Quiet Place 2* 7/10 Emily Blunt reist halt noch etwas raus aber sonst...


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2022)

Kong: Skull Island - 8/10

Gefällt mir etwas besser als "Godzilla vs Kong".


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2022)

Beverly Hills Cop II


----------



## elieli2000 (13. April 2022)

Licorice Pizza, hat mich echt verzaubert. Schade dass es bei den Academy Awards nicht für mehr als die Nominierung gereicht hat, aber eigentlich messe ich gute Filme eh schon lange nicht mehr nach deren Maßstäben…


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2022)

Hugo Cabret


----------



## PCGHGS (13. April 2022)

Spider-Man: A New Universe 8,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2022)

Contra


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. April 2022)

Heute traditionell Monty Pythons "Life of Brian" geguckt. Krankheitsbedingt allein auf der Couch, sonst suche ich mir gerne Filmvorführungen. Immer wieder lustig, wenn dann genervte Pozileibeamte auftauchen, die das hirnrissige Feiertagsgesetz umsetzen sollen, obwohl sie evtl. selbst lieber den Film gucken würden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2022)

Tod auf dem Nil


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2022)

Super 8: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2022)

Artemis Fowl


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. April 2022)

El Cid 

Ja, der alte Historien-Schinken mit Charlton Heston und Sophia Loren. Irgendwie Oster-Tradition für mich, zumindest einen dieser alten Filme zu gucken.


----------



## IphoneBenz (18. April 2022)

Phantastische Tierwesen Dumbledores Geheimnisse 

5/10, war mal Kino für nichts.


----------



## T'PAU (18. April 2022)

The Raid *6/10*

Alter Schwede, selten so krasse Fights gesehen! 
Aber sonst eher durchschnittlich.


----------



## Anthropos (18. April 2022)

Fargo Staffel 1   9/10


----------



## RyzA (19. April 2022)

Mord auf Shetland: 7/10

Etwas seichte Krimiserie. Aber kann man sich angucken. Ich mag die Atmosphäre irgendwie.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2022)

Der Tölpel vom Dienst


----------



## RyzA (23. April 2022)

From dusk till dawn: 8/10

Geiler Kultfilm.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. April 2022)

Godzilla - King of Monsters (Rewatch, 08/10) 
Rewatch, Ghidora ist schon echt bad-ass, ansonsten wieder schön Elemente aus den alten Godzilla-Filmen eingearbeitet. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den zweiten Teil sogar besser finde als den ersten. Der dritte fällt leider stark ab... 

Und:
die ersten beiden Teile von Rebuild of Evangelion
Also, die originale Serie ist ja manchmal ziemlich langatmig und "mind-fuckig". Dieses stark zusammengefasste und z.T. ganz neu erzählte Remake/Reboot (?) ist dafür aber etwas sehr hektisch und wirr. Naja, aber um das Original nochmal durch zu schauen, habe ich derzeit keinen eh NERV... (hr hr hr hr)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2022)

Choose or Die


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

Asterix bei den Briten

Seit meiner Kindheit mein Lieblings-Asterix (dicht gefolgt von Asterix und Kleopatra).


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Godzilla - King of Monsters (Rewatch, 08/10)
> Rewatch, Ghidora ist schon echt bad-ass, ansonsten wieder schön Elemente aus den alten Godzilla-Filmen eingearbeitet. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den zweiten Teil sogar besser finde als den ersten. Der dritte fällt leider stark ab...


Meinst du mit dritten Film "Godzilla vs Kong"? Den fand ich eigentlich ganz gut.
Aber "Kong Skull: Island" hat mir noch besser gefallen.
Ich bin aber auch "King Kong" Fan.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Meinst du mit dritten Film "Godzilla vs Kong"? Den fand ich eigentlich ganz gut.
> Aber "Kong Skull: Island" hat mir noch besser gefallen.
> Ich bin aber auch "King Kong" Fan.



Ich war generell noch nie ein Fan von King Kong. Fand das immer ziemlich... "affig", haha. "Skull Island" war aber tatsächlich n ganz guter Film.

Godzilla vs. Kong war die langweiligste Aneinanderreihung von "Affe haut Echse und umgekehrt", die ich mir vorstellen kann. Und das Ende, und dass ausgerechnet der verlauste Affe König des Misthaufens sein soll... während in den Godzilla-Filmen vorher gerade deren Titelheld einerseits "King of Monsters" war und andererseits diese schicksalhafte, symbiotische Verbindung zur Menschheit hat.

Godzilla und King Kong gehören einfach nicht in und das selbe Monster-Universum.


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

@HenneHuhn : Ich bitte um mehr Respekt gegenüber unseren nahen tierischen Verwandten. 

Aber ich mag beide. Godzilla Filme hatte ich früher als Kind schon viel geguckt. Wo noch jemand im Kostüm steckte und Modellbaustädte zerstört hat.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. April 2022)

Für mich war der beste Godzilla Film, der von Emmerich. Hab den damals im Kino gesehen und hab den echt gut in Erinnerung behalten. Das wirkte schon alles sehr bedrohlich im Kino damals.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Für mich war der beste Godzilla Film, der von Emmerich. Hab den damals im Kino gesehen und hab den echt gut in Erinnerung behalten. Das wirkte schon alles sehr bedrohlich im Kino damals.



Jau, ich fand den auch sehr erfrischend.

/edit: bin damals als 12-jähriger allein ins Kino gegangen um den Film in Ruhe zu gucken. Aus irgendeinem Grund war keine Schule und ich saß vormittags dann in einem fast leeren Kinosaal.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Jau, ich fand den auch sehr erfrischend.
> 
> /edit: bin damals als 12-jähriger allein ins Kino gegangen um den Film in Ruhe zu gucken. Aus irgendeinem Grund war keine Schule und ich saß vormittags dann in einem fast leeren Kinosaal.


Dann sind wir wohl gleiches Baujahr, Henne.


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dann sind wir wohl gleiches Baujahr, Henne.



'86?

@T: Asterix und die Wikinger. Neeeeee, neumodischer Kram.....


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. April 2022)

Ende '85


----------



## RyzA (24. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Für mich war der beste Godzilla Film, der von Emmerich. Hab den damals im Kino gesehen und hab den echt gut in Erinnerung behalten. Das wirkte schon alles sehr bedrohlich im Kino damals.


Ich finde den auch vom Design besser. 

Aber viele "echte" Godzilla Fans mögen ja das plumpe Design lieber.


----------



## chill_eule (24. April 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Asterix


Finde ich nur als Comic geil 

Die Filme sind aber immerhin meist doch irgendwie unterhaltsam.

Grad läuft Independence Day


----------



## M1lchschnitte (24. April 2022)

Black Widow

War mittelmäßig, David Harbour hat zum Glück etwas Humor reingebracht als Captain UDSSR.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2022)

Der Koch, der Dieb, seine Frau und ihr Liebhaber


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2022)

*Spider-Man: A New Universe *9/10
Ich fand das Ding großartig lustig, allerdings hat auch noch nie ein Film so sehr eine Epilepsie-Warnung gebraucht wie der.


----------



## RyzA (25. April 2022)

Operation Walküre: 8/10


----------



## Kindercola (25. April 2022)

Einer wie Keiner
7/10
fand den ganz gut  typischer Highschool Teeniedramafilm  ... muss man halt mögen sowas


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2022)

Damien – Omen II


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2022)

Mad Max Fury Road läuft gerade im öffentlich rechtlichen.
Schade, dass sie nie eine Fortsetzung gemacht haben. Hätte mich interessiert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mad Max Fury Road läuft gerade im öffentlich rechtlichen.
> Schade, dass sie nie eine Fortsetzung gemacht haben. Hätte mich interessiert.


Soll da nicht noch was kommen mit Furiosa in der Hauptrolle. Miller hatte bis letztes Jahr glaube ich noch Streit um die Markenrechte von Mad Max. Den hat er wohl gewonnen, und plant nun die Umsetzung seiner weiteren Ideen. Zumindest war das mein letzter Stand.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mad Max Fury Road läuft gerade im öffentlich rechtlichen.
> Schade, dass sie nie eine Fortsetzung gemacht haben. Hätte mich interessiert.


Hatte ich auch geguckt. Ein Super Remake.
War ich auch im Kino drin & habe ich auf Bluray.  

Ja eine Fortsetzung wäre cool.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2022)

Begierde


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Soll da nicht noch was kommen mit Furiosa in der Hauptrolle. Miller hatte bis letztes Jahr glaube ich noch Streit um die Markenrechte von Mad Max. Den hat er wohl gewonnen, und plant nun die Umsetzung seiner weiteren Ideen. Zumindest war das mein letzter Stand.


Davon weiß ich leider nichts.
Ich hatte mal vor ein paar Jahren gelesen, dass Tom Hardy nicht mehr als Max auftreten wird.


----------



## Krolgosh (26. April 2022)

The Batman 

9/10

Fand ich richtig Klasse, schön düster. Pattinson hat einen super Job gemacht.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (26. April 2022)

Alien Covenent 
Richtig geiler Sci Fi Horror mit super Bild guter Story und sehr passender Musik
9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2022)

The Batman


----------



## T'PAU (29. April 2022)

Assassination Classroom I  *4/10*

Sowas kann wohl nur Japaner einfallen! 
Außerirdisches, gelbes, krakenartiges Cartoon-Wesen mit Smiley-Gesicht (allein das ist schon abgefahren!) vernichtet _mal so eben_ den Mond und plant alsbald die Zerstörung der Erde.
Als praktisch unverwundbares, ultraschnelles Alien im Lehrergewand (!) unterrichtet er eine japanische Loser-Klasse. Und in dieser Rolle ist "es" durchaus beliebt und bringt die Kinder zu Höchstleistungen.
Aber nach wie vor steht das Ultimatum von 1 Jahr, bis die Erde vernichtet wird.
In dieser Zeit "dürfen" sich die Kinder alles mögliche überlegen, um das Alien umzubringen! 
Aber da es noch einen zweiten Teil gibt...

Hirn ausschalten und sich dem Unsinn hingeben, kann man mal machen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. April 2022)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Assassination Classroom I  *4/10*
> 
> Sowas kann wohl nur Japaner einfallen!
> Außerirdisches, gelbes, krakenartiges Cartoon-Wesen mit Smiley-Gesicht (allein das ist schon abgefahren!) vernichtet _mal so eben_ den Mond und plant alsbald die Zerstörung der Erde.
> ...


Hört sich doch gut an und dann trotzdem nur 4/10?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. April 2022)

Die Unbestechlichen


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. April 2022)

Phantastische Tierwesen - Dumbledores Geheimnis

Bisher der schwåchste Teil der Reihe, aber auch kein Totalausfall. Manche Storytelling-Hilfsmittel waren trotzdem echt platt.


----------



## RyzA (30. April 2022)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Alien Covenent
> Richtig geiler Sci Fi Horror mit super Bild guter Story und sehr passender Musik
> 9/10


9 von 10 würde ich den Film niemals geben.
Finde ich noch schlechter als Prometheus.
Am besten sind immer noch die alten Alien Filme.
Selbst Teil 4 finde ich noch besser als die neuen.
Und AVP 1 geht auch.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2022)

Deadpool mit Stan Lee als DJ im Strip Club


----------



## der_yappi (30. April 2022)

Bin gerade dabei eine der BESTEN TV Serien anzukucken (wieder mal)
*M*A*S*H*


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2022)

Wiege der Sonne: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2022)

Rocketeer


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2022)

Home auf Prime 8/10

Rührendes Drama von unserer Franka Potente über einen Mann, der 17 Jahre im Gefängnis saß und sich in seinem Geburtsort zu resozialisieren versucht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2022)

Das verflixte 7. Jahr


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Mai 2022)

The Grudge (U.S. Adaption 2021)

Der Film hatte die ganze Zeit Evil Dead Feelings bei mir ausgelöst. Als im Abspann dann Sam Raimi als Produzent aufgeführt wurde, war mir klar wieso^^

Ansonsten paar, Raimi typische, knallharte Szenen und Jump Scares. Kommt zwar mMn nicht an die japanischen Originale ran, aber trotzdem sehr solider Horrorfilm mit durchgehend sehr dichter Atmosphäre.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2022)

Furioza


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Mai 2022)

The Core (2003)

Ja, weiß nicht so recht. Mag ja ganz gerne so Weltuntergangsverhinderungsmovies. Aber gut ist der Film wirklich nicht. Trotzdem irgendwie ganz unterhaltsam, man spürt schon Anklänge an Jules Verne und die ganzen entsprechenden 50er- und 60er Jahre Abenteuerfilme.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> The Core (2003)
> 
> Ja, weiß nicht so recht. Mag ja ganz gerne so Weltuntergangsverhinderungsmovies. Aber gut ist der Film wirklich nicht. Trotzdem irgendwie ganz unterhaltsam, man spürt schon Anklänge an Jules Verne und die ganzen entsprechenden 50er- und 60er Jahre Abenteuerfilme.


Für mich persönlich geht gerade gefühlt die Welt unter, wenn ich daran denken muss, dass der Film schon fast 20 Jahre alt ist...

Ich mochte den Film damals, zumindest hab ich ihn positiv in Erinnerung. Ist aber wahrscheinlich schlecht gealtert in Anbetracht heutiger Maßstäbe. Obwohl letzteres auch nicht wirklich immer was zu sagen hat...


----------



## M1lchschnitte (4. Mai 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> The Core (2003)
> 
> Ja, weiß nicht so recht. Mag ja ganz gerne so Weltuntergangsverhinderungsmovies. Aber gut ist der Film wirklich nicht. Trotzdem irgendwie ganz unterhaltsam, man spürt schon Anklänge an Jules Verne und die ganzen entsprechenden 50er- und 60er Jahre Abenteuerfilme.


Der Film ist recht berühmt geworden als einer der wissenschaftlich schwachsinnigsten Filme ever. 
Ich hab ihn damals im Kino gesehen und fand ihn eigentlich nicht so schlecht. Gute Besetzung auf jeden Fall.
Seitdem aber nie wieder geguckt.

@Topic: Endlich mal Arcane geguckt. WOW


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich geht gerade gefühlt die Welt unter, wenn ich daran denken muss, dass der Film schon fast 20 Jahre alt ist...
> 
> Ich mochte den Film damals, zumindest hab ich ihn positiv in Erinnerung. Ist aber wahrscheinlich schlecht gealtert in Anbetracht heutiger Maßstäbe. Obwohl letzteres auch nicht wirklich immer was zu sagen hat...


Physikalisch betrachtet ist der Film kompletter Schwachsinn. 
Wie soll das gehen, dass sich der Erdkern plötzlich nicht mehr dreht?
Und das man die Drehung mit ein paar Atombomben wieder in Gang setzen kann, ist noch schwachsinniger.
Typisch USA. Man versucht zu zeigen, dass Atomwaffen auch was Positives haben (klappte ja schon bei Armageddon ).
Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Film unterhaltsam und dass sich am Ende herausstellt, dass die Menschen durch Experimente selbst daran Schuld waren, dass der Erdkern stehen blieb ist ein netter Seitenhieb auf Verschwörungstheorien.
Gucken kann man den heute auch noch. Man muss das Physikerhirn halt zuvor ins Eisfach legen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Physikalisch betrachtet ist der Film kompletter Schwachsinn.
> Wie soll das gehen, dass sich der Erdkern plötzlich nicht mehr dreht?
> Und das man die Drehung mit ein paar Atombomben wieder in Gang setzen kann, ist noch schwachsinniger.
> Typisch USA. Man versucht zu zeigen, dass Atomwaffen auch was Positives haben (klappte ja schon bei Armageddon ).
> ...


Ich glaube, man tut sich generell einen großen Gefallen, wenn man Hollywood Filme nicht durch eine ernsthafte Rationalität filtert, denn dann bleibt oft nur noch Bullshit über und bei Sci Fi liegt halt der Fokus mehr auf Fiction, als auf Science 😅


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man tut sich generell einen großen Gefallen, wenn man Hollywood Filme nicht durch eine ernsthafte Rationalität filtert, denn dann bleibt oft nur noch Bullshit über und bei Sci Fi liegt halt der Fokus mehr auf Fiction, als auf Science 😅


Das stellt man überall fest.
Schau dir Alien an. Ein Klassiker des SiFi horros, der neue Maßstäbe gesetzt hatte und erstmals eine Frau in die Rolle des Helden befördert hatte.
Trotzdem ist der Film kompletter Schwachsinn.
Als die Crew beim Außeneinsatz auf den Facehugger trifft, hat der sich durch das Visier von Kane mittels Säure gefressen. Die Säure mit der nicht atembare Atmosphäre des Planeten hätten Kane sofort töten müssen.
Dann entwickelt sich das Alien innerhalb von Stunden in der Brust von Kane und kein Scanner registriert das?
Haben die da keine medizinische Ausrüstung?
Dann schlüpft das Alien, macht sich aus dem Staub und eine Stunde später ist es plötzlich 2 Meter groß und so stark wie drei Typen.
Woher hat es die Energie bekommen so schnell zu wachsen?
Natürlich musste das alles schnell ablaufen, damit man daraus einen Film machen kann, trotzdem ist das einfach zu unstimmig.
Mal sehen, wie das wird, wenn man den aktuellen Roman von Andy Weir verfilmt. Die Handlung läuft da über Jahre, was ich persönlich super fand, denn Raumfahrt dauert nun mal.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das stellt man überall fest.
> Schau dir Alien an. Ein Klassiker des SiFi horros, der neue Maßstäbe gesetzt hatte und erstmals eine Frau in die Rolle des Helden befördert hatte.
> Trotzdem ist der Film kompletter Schwachsinn.
> Als die Crew beim Außeneinsatz auf den Facehugger trifft, hat der sich durch das Visier von Kane mittels Säure gefressen. Die Säure mit der nicht atembare Atmosphäre des Planeten hätten Kane sofort töten müssen.
> ...


Trotzdem ein geiler Film und eine geile Filmreihe.

Wer 100% Realismus möchte sollte sich lieber Dokus angucken.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trotzdem ein geiler Film und eine geile Filmreihe.


Na ja, schon teil 3 hätten sie sich sparen können und die Dinger danach mit Michael Fassbender waren kacke.
Kein Wunder also, dass es keinen weiteren Alien Film mehr geben wird und niemand das ende geschichte erleben wird.
Der erste Teil kult. Der zweite Teil schiebt in der zweiten Hälfte an wie kein film davor oder danach.
Kritisieren muss man die Bildqualität. Die ist echt Mist aber das hatte selbst James Cameron mal gesagt und der gilt ja als Perfektionist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das stellt man überall fest.
> Schau dir Alien an. Ein Klassiker des SiFi horros, der neue Maßstäbe gesetzt hatte und erstmals eine Frau in die Rolle des Helden befördert hatte.
> Trotzdem ist der Film kompletter Schwachsinn.
> Als die Crew beim Außeneinsatz auf den Facehugger trifft, hat der sich durch das Visier von Kane mittels Säure gefressen. Die Säure mit der nicht atembare Atmosphäre des Planeten hätten Kane sofort töten müssen.
> ...


Mein Vater ist ein großer Filmfan und ich würde ihn sogar Cineast nennen, bei der Menge an Filmen, die er schon geschaut hat und ich erinnere mich, wie er trotzdem immer wieder genau solche Stellen kritisiert und sich darüber lächerlich gemacht hat.
Ich war davon eher leicht genervt, weil es mir das Erlebnis bisschen madig gemacht hat. Mein Anspruch war es immer beim Einschalten des Films, die Logik der Realität außen vor zu lassen, und mich auf das künstliche Konstrukt des Films einzulassen. Witzigerweise erwische ich mich heute selber, wie mir dann schon manchmal die Unlogik ins Auge springt, versuche das aber immer zu verdrängen. Also ja, lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Besser Hirn ausschalten, insbesondere bei Sci Fi


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

Klar. Ich gucke auch des Guckens wegen und nicht um was Madig zu machen.
Ansonsten könnte man sich den ganzen Marvel Kram schenken.
Im Nachhinein kritisiere ich aber trotzdem mal oder diskutiere Passagen mit Freunden.
So fand ich es z.b. seinerzeit schade, dass sie bei Star Trek die Borg Königin für den Kinofilm eingeführt hatten, damit sie am ende den üblichen Kampf gut gegen böse hatten.
Ein Kollektiv ohne einen Führer hatte damals was.


----------



## RyzA (4. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, schon teil 3 hätten sie sich sparen können und die Dinger danach mit Michael Fassbender waren kacke.
> Kein Wunder also, dass es keinen weiteren Alien Film mehr geben wird und niemand das ende geschichte erleben wird.
> Der erste Teil kult. Der zweite Teil schiebt in der zweiten Hälfte an wie kein film davor oder danach.


Ich finde den 3. Teil ganz gut. Und auch den 4.
Prometheus geht so. Und Covenant naja.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und auch den 4.


Ein Alien mit Gebärmutter? Na ja. Bei den Eiern könnte man das immer noch erklären können, dass es keine Männchen braucht.
Aber die Sache mit der Gebärmutter war echt zu weit hergeholt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Mai 2022)

Bin wohl einer der wenigen Menschen, die Prometheus und Covenant gut fanden😅
Das mehr über die Gründe und Umstände hinter der Erschaffung der Aliens eingegangen wurde, fande ich eine gute Prämisse und tatsächlich hat mir Fassbender als misanthroper Androide sehr gefallen. Das fatale Ende von Covenant hat sich bei mir sogar gut eingeprägt, was mMn für den Film spricht. Hätte gerne erfahren, wie seine Story weitergegangen wäre.
Nun gut, eine Serie ist wohl in der Mache und für Serien scheint Disney eigentlich schon ein Händchen zu haben.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (4. Mai 2022)

Covenant wurde im Schneideraum zerstört. Ihr müsst mal googlen, was da an Backstory entfernt wurde, z.B. wie David an Shaw experimentiert hat, um eine neue Art von Xenomorph (vielleicht sogar den aus den Alien-Filmen) zu kreieren.
Wirklich schade. :/


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nun gut, eine Serie ist wohl in der Mache und für Serien scheint Disney eigentlich schon ein Händchen zu haben.


Soweit ich weiß, wird aber was anderes erzählt.
Wie das mit David weiter geht, wird wohl immer ein Geheimnis bleiben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Mai 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Covenant wurde im Schneideraum zerstört. Ihr müsst mal googlen, was da an Backstory entfernt wurde, z.B. wie David an Shaw


Dass das der eigenen Fantasie überlassen wurde, fand ich noch fieser. Kopfkino pur...


Threshold schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wird aber was anderes erzählt.
> Wie das mit David weiter geht, wird wohl immer ein Geheimnis bleiben.


Ja, leider. Aber mich freut es schon allein, dass die Alien Franchise weitergeführt wird und Serien haben mittlerweile Kinofilm-Qualität, sodass da wirklich was Gutes bei rauskommen kann. Bin bei solchen Ankündigungen aber auch grundsätzlich erstmal optimistisch gestimmt. Freue mich auch richtig auf den neuen Predator.


----------



## RyzA (5. Mai 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Alien mit Gebärmutter? Na ja. Bei den Eiern könnte man das immer noch erklären können, dass es keine Männchen braucht.
> Aber die Sache mit der Gebärmutter war echt zu weit hergeholt.


Der ganze Film hatte sich selber nicht so ernst genommen.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bin wohl einer der wenigen Menschen, die Prometheus und Covenant gut fanden😅
> Das mehr über die Gründe und Umstände hinter der Erschaffung der Aliens eingegangen wurde, fande ich eine gute Prämisse und tatsächlich hat mir Fassbender als misanthroper Androide sehr gefallen. Das fatale Ende von Covenant hat sich bei mir sogar gut eingeprägt, was mMn für den Film spricht. Hätte gerne erfahren, wie seine Story weitergegangen wäre.
> Nun gut, eine Serie ist wohl in der Mache und für Serien scheint Disney eigentlich schon ein Händchen zu haben.


Schlecht fand ich sie ja nicht. Fassbender hat mir auch gefallen.

Aber Neill Blomkamp wollte mal einen Alien Film drehen. Welcher nach Teil 2 spielen sollte.
Es gab auch schon vielversprechende Konzeptbilder. Mit Ripley und Hicks.
Doch Ridley Scott wollte das nicht und hat lieber seine Filme gedreht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2022)

The Apostle


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Mai 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Neill Blomkamp wollte mal einen Alien Film drehen. Welcher nach Teil 2 spielen sollte.
> Es gab auch schon vielversprechende Konzeptbilder.


Kenn ich, sah super aus. Hätte ich auch sehr gerne gesehen. Blomkamps Filme haben immer so eine Dokumentationsoptik und sind vom Stil her auch düster dreckig (positiv gemeint), seine Vision von Alien wäre bestimmt brutal gut geworden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2022)

Crank 2: High Voltage


----------



## der_yappi (6. Mai 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei eine der BESTEN TV Serien anzukucken (wieder mal)
> *M*A*S*H*


Gerade festgestellt das Stand heute (06.05.2022) die komplette letzte Folge (S11E16), also das 2h Finale, komplett fehlt... 
Ist doch ein Unding gerade DIE Folge wegzulassen
Und dann noch von 4:3 auf 16:9 beschnitten und tlw. asynchroner Ton.
Zwar gute Bildqualität (besser als auf meiner DVD Sammlung) aber dennoch keine gute Figur die Disney+ da abgibt.


----------



## Krolgosh (6. Mai 2022)

Chernobyl
9/10

Beeindruckend und erschreckend. Man kennt zwar natürlich aus diversen Dokus den Hergang und die Abläufe, wie sich das damals alles ereignet hat... es aber so zu sehen hat es nochmal "wirklicher" gemacht. (Die Ungenauigkeiten was so eine TV Produktion mitsich bringt mal außen vor gelassen)


----------



## trigger831 (8. Mai 2022)

Spiderman: No Way Home 8,5/10

Dr. Strange 2 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2022)

Rot


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Mai 2022)

Justice League Snyders Cut 9/10

Der Film ist einfach nur Episch und die Charaktere haben eine super Chemie untereinander. Sehr schade, dass sie Snyder nicht einfach machen lassen haben. Der Mann hätte ein rundes DCEU hinbekommen. Allein mit wie viel Respekt er jedem einzelnen Justice League Mitglied behandelt, indem er ihm ausreichend Screentime gewährt. 
Der Film ist 4 Stunden Fanservice und der Epilog einfach nur heftig. Sehr schade, dass das nicht weiter umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2022)

Aline - The Voice of Love


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Mai 2022)

Choose or Die - Netflix Horror 8/10

Ein Game, namens Curs>r, welches die Realität verändern kann, stellt seine Mitspieler vor Entscheidungen mit verheerenden Auswirkungen. Der Film ist kurzweilig, hat ne nette Story und viel liebe für Retro.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2022)

Das Fenster zum Hof


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Mai 2022)

The Adams Project 7/10


----------



## compisucher (10. Mai 2022)

Die letzten 6 Tage die Netflix Scifi Serie "DarkMatter" Staffel 1+2 reingezogen.





						Dark Matter – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Voller Klischees, alle Dinge aus zig anderen Scifi Serien/Filme zusammengewürfelt, aber irgendwie trotzdem süchtig machend.
Die Sucht ist aber nicht so groß, als dass ich jetzt für die finale Staffel 3 jeweils 1,99 €/Folge zahlen würde.
6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2022)

Die 39 Stufen


----------



## Mongostyle77 (11. Mai 2022)

Superman Red Son 2020


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Mai 2022)

Blumhouse's Fantasy Island 5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Mai 2022)

Ich spuck auf dein Grab


----------



## PCGHGS (12. Mai 2022)

Everything Everywhere All at Once 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Mai 2022)

Jeremiah Johnson


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2022)

Metal Lords 8/10
Macht das was es ist, ein Teenie Feelgood-Movie mit Metal-Untermahlung, einfach richtig gut.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Mai 2022)

Pacific Rim Uprising

Ich mag die Reihe einfach. Seichtes Popcorn-Kino mit Riesen-Mechs und Riesen-Alien-Monstern. Was braucht man mehr?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2022)

The Dry

Solider australischer Krimi mit Eric Bana und leider etwas schwacher Auflösung zum Ende. 6,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2022)

The Mule


----------



## Zeke2000 (14. Mai 2022)

Dune


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2022)

Senior Year


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Mai 2022)

The Northman 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2022)

Kampfstern Galactica


----------



## der_yappi (16. Mai 2022)

Disneys "Wunder der Prärie"


----------



## compisucher (16. Mai 2022)

Woha, coole SciFi erst gestern entdeckt:





						Tales from the Loop – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Gibts auf prime
9/10


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2022)

Meg: 6.5/10

Mit Jason Statham Bonus. Die Handlung ist ja eher flach und was man gesehen hat war auch nicht wirklich neu.
Wenn man den weissen Hai kennt.


----------



## Kindercola (17. Mai 2022)

The Last Kingdom Staffel1 - 5
9/10 - lohnenswerte Serie. Hat mir sehr gefallen.

Eine Fortsetzung wirds ja leider als Staffel 6 nicht geben, aber soll wohl ein Spielfilm rauskommen... Mal schauen


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2022)

Upload - Staffel 2

Ein Amazon Original Sci-Fi Comedy-Romance mit weirdem Humor. Mir gefällts  Wobei die 1. Staffel schon besser war.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2022)

I Spit on Your Grave


----------



## PCGHGS (18. Mai 2022)

Everything Everywhere All at Once 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2022)

The Tomorrow War


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Mai 2022)

Tenet 8/10

Abgedreht. Nolan hat sich selber übertroffen was mindf***k angeht.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Nolan hat sich selber übertroffen was mindf***k angeht.


Leider wirkt der Hauptcharakter  und andere Charaktere ziemlich blass. Nur der Antagonist hat mehr Tiefe.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2022)

Der Lorax


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Mai 2022)

Sully 9/10

Toller Film. Die wahren Helden schreibt das echte Leben.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2022)

WarHunt - Hexenjäger


----------



## AzRa-eL (22. Mai 2022)

Super - Shut Up, Crime!

Top besetzt und sehr lustig! 8/10


----------



## M1lchschnitte (22. Mai 2022)

Kiki's Delivery Service
Toll


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2022)

Tommy Boy - Durch dick und dünn


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2022)

Atomic Blonde: 7/10

Zombieland: 7/10


----------



## Kindercola (23. Mai 2022)

End Of Watch
8/10

Letters from Iwo Jima
7/10


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2022)

The Foreigner: 7/10

Jackie Chan mal nicht so überdreht und albern. Hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2022)

Der Pate 3


----------



## jonsnow12 (25. Mai 2022)

Ich habe "Gone Girl" gesehen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2022)

Presidio


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Mai 2022)

Undone - Staffel 2: 9/10

Sowohl Thematik als auch Machart ist sehr faszinierend.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2022)

Sans répit – Ruhelos


----------



## T'PAU (27. Mai 2022)

Halo

Nach gesehenen drei Folgen gefällt mir die Serie ganz gut!

Warum die letzten Mittwoch plötzlich in einem Rutsch auf Sky Atlantic durchgerattert wurde, nachdem schon über einen Monat vorher dauernd Trailer "Jetzt auf Sky Atlantic" gesendet wurden, aber weit und breit nichts von der Serie auf Sky (TV) zu sehen war (bis vorgestern eben)... muss man nicht verstehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2022)

San Andreas


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2022)

Obi Wan Kenobi.


----------



## PCGHGS (27. Mai 2022)

Top Gun: Maverick (IMAX) 8/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Mai 2022)

Wonder Woman 84
4/10

So übertrieben, dass es schon albern war. Aber am albernsten, dass der Film sich selber ernst nahm...

Einziger Lichtblick war Pedro Pascal.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (28. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wunder Woman 84
> 4/10
> 
> So übertrieben, dass es schon albern war. Aber am albernsten, dass der Film sich selber ernst nahm...
> ...


Oh...wir überlegen grad, den heute Abend zu gucken. 
Vielleicht doch lieber Gaming.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Mai 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Oh...wir überlegen grad, den heute Abend zu gucken.
> Vielleicht doch lieber Gaming.


Vorher das Hirn komplett runterfahren, anders nicht zu ertragen mMn.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2022)

Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Mai 2022)

Demonic 5/10
Schwacher Sci-Fi-Horror von Neil Blomkamp.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2022)

Species 3: 4/10

Absoluter Müll. Der erste Teil war ganz gut. Aber der zweite schon nicht mehr.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2022)

Codename U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Mai 2022)

Lloronas Fluch 8/10
Guter James Wan Horror mit nettem Easter Egg aus dem Conjuring Universum.


----------



## Arzila (30. Mai 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sully 9/10
> 
> Toller Film. Die wahren Helden schreibt das echte Leben.


Vielen dank guck ich mir mal an Kein plan wie ich ein Tom Hanks film Verpasst habe o.O

Ich habe geguckt Unser Kosmos: Die Reise Geht weiter Staffel 1 (ich mag solche sachen) 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2022)

Brokenwood – Mord in Neuseeland: Die Vogelscheuche


----------



## Rizzard (30. Mai 2022)

*Severance *- Apple TV+

Was für eine abgefahrene Serie. Wer ein Apple TV+ Abo hat, sollte da definitiv mal rein schauen.

Um was es grob geht:
Eine Firma hat eine Technologie entwickelt, bei der den Mitarbeitern ein Chip in den Kopf eingepflanzt wird. Dieser lässt ein zweites (frisches) Bewusstsein entstehen.
Die Mitarbeiter haben also ein normales Bewusstsein welches sie in ihrer Freizeit nutzen,
und ein zweites Bewusstsein, welches nur in der Firma benutzt wird.
Das Eine weis aber nicht was das Andere tut. Quasi die perfekte Methode um Firmengeheimnisse zu bewahren.

Das Ganze Thema ist aber recht komplex und kann hier nicht in 2-3 Sätzen thematisiert werden.

Hat mir jedenfalls super gefallen. Und man macht sich auch ständig Gedanken, welche Probleme das mit sich bringen könnte.
Das Ende war leider ein großer Cliffhänger, und man will natürlich wissen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2022)

Thor - The dark Kingdom: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2022)

The Weekend Away


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Mai 2022)

Halloween Kills  7/10


----------



## der_yappi (30. Mai 2022)

*Rot*
war ganz passabel - 2,5 von 5* / erinnert aber im gesamten irgendwie stark an Merida
Zum Glück ist das im Disney+ Abo mit drin - hätte ichs gekauft würde ich mir in den Arsch beißen...

*Coco*
War um Längen besser als Rot - glatte 5*
Der Film hat einfach Flair


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Mai 2022)

Love, Death & Robots - 3. Staffel 10/10

Die verschiedenen Animationsstyle und Settings im Sci-Fi, Mystery und Horrorgenre sind der Wahnsinn. Lange nicht mehr so viel Kreativität gesehen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2022)

Ein Mords Team ermittelt wieder


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Mai 2022)

The Protege - Made for Revenge 7,5/10

Hat mich etwas an Nikita die Killerin erinnert. Guter Action-Thriller on point.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2022)

Once upon a time in hollywood: 8/10

Im ZDF kommen ab und zu echt noch gut Filme. Ohne Werbung und ungeschnitten.


----------



## Acgira (31. Mai 2022)

"Rot" und "Sing 2"


----------



## Andrej (31. Mai 2022)

WE OWN THIS CITY


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2022)

Bright


----------



## Two-Face (31. Mai 2022)

Hot Shots 1 und 2

Da jetzt tatsächlich ein zweiter Top Gun-Film rauskommt, dachte ich mir, ich sehe ziehe mir mal wieder die Verkackmeierung mit Charly Sheen rein.  Und weil der so geil ist, gleich noch den zweiten hinterher.

Sorry, aber die Verarschung war einfach der bei weitem bessere Film.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2022)

Iron Sky: The Coming Race


----------



## Krolgosh (1. Juni 2022)

*Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness*
9/10

Einer der besten MCU Filme bisher. (für mich natürlich) Hat mal eine viel düstere Stimmung als der Rest. Hat meiner Frau und mir wirklich sehr gut gefallen. Für sie sogar DER beste Marvel Film bisher.


----------



## Micha0208 (1. Juni 2022)

@RyzA : Freut mich für Dich, dass Dich "Once upon a time in Hollywood" so gut unterhalten hat 

Ich hatte ja schon vor langer Zeit (als der Film bei Netflix oder Amazon war) meine (persönliche) Enttäuschung über den Film zum Ausdruck gebracht...

Vielleicht ist der Film auch einfach nicht mein Fall, jedenfalls hört man auch sehr viele positive Kommentare...
Trotzdem hoffe ich das zukünftige Tarantino Filme wieder zu alter Stärke zurückfinden.

PS: Ich hatte auch mitbekommen, dass der Film bei ZDF lief. Da kommen manchmal tatsächlich noch echte Blockbuster (z.B. früher die neuesten 007-Filme).


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2022)

Micha0208 schrieb:


> @RyzA : Freut mich für Dich, dass Dich "Once upon a time in Hollywood" so gut unterhalten hat
> 
> Ich hatte ja schon vor langer Zeit (als der Film bei Netflix oder Amazon war) meine (persönliche) Enttäuschung über den Film zum Ausdruck gebracht...
> 
> ...


Ich fand ihn etwas zäher als andere Filme von ihm. Aber die Dialoge und der Humor waren wieder genau mein Ding. Und dann zum Schluß das Finale war krass. 
Ich habe bis jetzt alle Tarantino Filme (mehrfach) gesehen und bin absoluter Fan. Vielleicht bin ich deswegen auch nicht ganz so objektiv hierbei.


Micha0208 schrieb:


> PS: Ich hatte auch mitbekommen, dass der Film bei ZDF lief. Da kommen manchmal tatsächlich noch echte Blockbuster (z.B. früher die neuesten 007-Filme).


Ja nennt sich "ZDF Montagskino". Es ist aber sonst leider sehr  selten das in den Öffentlichen gute Spielfilme kommen.

In den  80 ´ern kannte ich nur 3 (öffentliche) Programme und da haben sie viel mehr Spielfilme gezeigt. Und Serien.


----------



## Micha0208 (1. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich fand ihn etwas zäher als andere Filme von ihm


Aus meiner Sicht vorsichtig ausgedrückt. Ich fand der Film hatte echte Längen, ohne relevante Handlung.

Ich bin auch absoluter Tarantino-Fan. Deshalb hoffe ich natürlich, dass der nächste Tarantino-Film wieder mehr nach meinem Geschmack wird.
Aber das Film-Ende von "Once upon a time in Hollywood" war wieder Tarantino-mäßig gut und krass


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juni 2022)

Zu Once upon a time sollte man den Kontext verstehen, wie ich finde. Zum einen, zollt Tarantino mit dem Film Tribut zur goldenen Ära von Hollywood, welche mit dem Mord an Sharon Tate einen großen Paradigmenwechsel ergab.
Dieser Mord hat die ganze Szene extrem auf den Kopf gestellt und mit seiner märchenhaften Neuinterpretation (daher auch der Titel) und dem 



Spoiler



überraschend positiven Ende, versucht Tarantino quasi etwas gut zumachen



Das oben sind nicht meine Gedanken, sondern aus einer sehr guten Filmanalyse. Was interessanterweise viele bei dem Film bemängeln sind die Dialoge und die fehlende Action und Brutalität mit der sie sonst Tarantino verbinden, dabei brillieren meines Erachtens Tarantinos Werke gerade durch die Dialoge.
Mich flashte allein schon dieser Dialog zwischen Di Caprio und der kleinen Schauspielerin. Hätte denen lange zu hören können, dass ist so niveauvoll geschauspielert und wirkt total natürlich und authentisch!

Ich hoffe, dass Tarantino sein Wort bricht und der nächste Film nicht sein letzter sein wird


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2022)

_Once upon a Time in Hollyood _ist aber auch sehr romantisierend ausgerichtet - eine Hommage an eine Zeit, die nicht nur längst vorbei ist, sondern es vielleicht in der Form auch nie gegeben hat. Das Autorenkino hatte und hat seine große Zeit nie wirklich in Hollywood erlebt, sondern in Europa und Asien.
Das Kino in den USA hingegen war damals schon von stereotypischen, patriotistischen und idealisierenden Kerneigenschaften geprägt, die bis heute im US-amerikansichen Kino den Ton angeben.

Tarantino kann, wollte und wird auch damit nicht abrechnen wollen. Für ihn ist die Nostalgie am klassischen Kino der Heilsbringer, das wird sich auch bei seinem vermeintlich kommenden, letzten Film nicht ändern und dafür wird er von den scheinheiligen Hollywood-Eliten auch erneut gefeiert werden, komme was wolle.^^


----------



## Blackout27 (1. Juni 2022)

Wer hat Sara ermordet - 3 Staffel
War ganz okay und hat mich gut unterhalten 

Es folgt als Nächstes die neuste Staffel von Love, Death & Robots


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2022)

The Witcher: Nightmare of the Wolf


----------



## Struppinator (2. Juni 2022)

- Gestern "Death in Paradise" auf Disney Plus entdeckt. 10 Staffeln mit je 8 Folgen, ca 50 Minuten je Folge. Eine recht gute Police-Serie.  Kurzweilig und unterhaltsam. 
- "The Rookie" , eine ganz tolle Police-Serie.  Alle Staffeln auf Disney Plus. Derzeit läuft die 4. Staffel mit je 2 Folgen immer mittwochs. Hauptdarsteller ist Nathan Fillion, bekannt aus der Serie "Castle". 

Beide Serien kann ich empfehlen für Fans von Police-Serien. The Rookie ist dabei  derzeit mein Top-Favorit.


----------



## Micha0208 (2. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> dabei brillieren meines Erachtens Tarantinos Werke gerade durch die Dialoge.


genau das sehe ich genauso.
Mit der Einschränkung, dass "_Once upon a Time in Hollywood" mich gerade in der Hinsicht gelangweilt hat...

Mich hat nie die Brutalität der Tarantino-Werke groß beeindruckt, sondern das Gesamtwerk.
Aber das Gesamtwerk von "Once upon a Time in Hollywood" begeistert mich leider nicht..._


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2022)

The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## M1lchschnitte (5. Juni 2022)

Whisper of the Heart.

Wieder ein wahnsinnig charmanter Film von Studio Ghibli. 
Dazu noch mit einem bomben Soundtrack! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4pRvroeafw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2022)

Homefront: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2022)

Midsommar


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2022)

Godzilla vs Kong 3/10

Lange nicht mehr so einen Schwachsinn gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2022)

Monty Pythons wunderbare Welt der Schwerkraft: 7/10

Ich liebe englischen Humor. Aber "Die Ritter der Kokusnuss" und "Das Leben des Brian" finde ich noch besser.


----------



## Wintendo (7. Juni 2022)

Am Sonntag nach sehr langer Zeit wieder mal "Pulp Fiction". 
Was soll ich sagen... Nach wie vor ein Meisterwerk


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2022)

Brave Mädchen tun das nicht


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juni 2022)

Invinting Anna 8/10

Die Story ist nicht normal. Ich erinnere mich damals, als ich es in den Nachrichten gesehen hatte.
Anna Sorokin, ein deutsch-russisches Mädel, anfang-mitte 20, aus Eschweiler bei Köln, hat jahrelang New Yorks Schickeria als angebliche reiche deutsche Erbin, die eine Stiftung gründen möchte, hinters Licht geführt.

Das alles schaffte sie durch eine höchst clevere Selbstinszenierung.
In der Miniserie wird sie als eine Art Soziopathin mit gutem Herzen dargestellt, inwieweit das mit der Realität übereinstimmt ist fraglich.
Aber die Fakten der Story sind schon so verblüffend, dass man sich das mal anschauen sollte. Was ich der Serie etwas ankreide ist, dass der Betrug von Anna fast schon als was Positives dargestellt wird. Auf der anderen Seite fand ich gut, dass auch die sozialpsychologischen Aspekte mitberücksichtigt worden.

Auf jeden Fall phänomenal gespielt von Julia Garner. Eine meiner liebsten Jungschauspielerinnen. Sie war schon in der Serie Ozark der heimliche Star. In der weiteren Hauptrolle spielt Anna Chlomsky die interviewende Journalistin. Das ist Macalay Caulkins erste Liebe aus My Girl  
Fand ich irgendwie nett, sie wiederzusehen. Die ist ja irgendwie total untergegangen danach.

Fun Fact: Anna Sorokin hat ihre Story an Netflix für eine sechsstellige Summe verkauft, woraus diese Serie letztendlich entstand und das passt einfach so perfekt zu dieser Person. Die Realität schreibt doch noch immer die besten Geschichten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juni 2022)

Manhunter – Roter Drache


----------



## PCGHGS (10. Juni 2022)

Top Gun: Maverick  8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juni 2022)

Star Crash – Sterne im Duell


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2022)

Taxi Driver: 8/10

Klassiker vom Meisterregisseur Martin Scorsese.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juni 2022)

Das schwarze Loch


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Juni 2022)

Guardians of the Justice - Serie auf Netflix

Eine düstere und abgefvckte Version der Justice League in einer retro-cyberpunk Welt. Sehr trashig und auf Low Budget getrimmt. Folgen sind relativ kurz und eine irre Mischung aus Videospiel, Comic, und Live Action.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juni 2022)

Hustle


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2022)

Gran Torino: 8/10

Richtig guter Film von und mit Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Cruach (18. Juni 2022)

Hustle auf Netflix - 10/10 - Mega Film!


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juni 2022)

Stranger Things 1. Teil - Staffel 6

Horrorfaktor hat stark angezogen im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Staffeln, was der Serie aber richtig gut tut. Ansonsten nahezu perfekte Balance aus Teen-Movie, Drama und Mystery a la 80s. Der Cast ist auch wie immer 10/10. Selbst Nebendarsteller sind perfekt gecastet und leisten einen 1a Job.
Bin nun gespannt, wie eine der besten Serien der letzten Jahre im Juli dann enden wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juni 2022)

Erbarmungslos


----------



## T'PAU (19. Juni 2022)

James Bond - Keine Zeit zu sterben *6/10*

Ganz ok, aber gibt bessere (Craig-) Bonds.



Spoiler



Aber was ist das für ein Ende bitteschön?
Bond stirbt (offensichtlich, man sieht's natürlich nicht) im Raketenhagel, wird betrauert, that's it!
Eigentlich ein _würdiger_ Abgang... aber dann der Abspann "James Bond will return"!
Ja ne, is klar!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juni 2022)

Der Spinnenkopf


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juni 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Der Spinnenkopf


Dito!

Der Spinnenkopf

Chris Hemsworth als soziopathischen Professor, der mit emotionsverstärkenden Drogen an Häftlingen experimentiert. 

Fand den gut.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Der Spinnenkopf
> 
> Chris Hemsworth als soziopathischen Professor, der mit emotionsverstärkenden Drogen an Häftlingen experimentiert.


Wo läuft der?


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wo läuft der?


Leider nur auf Netflix


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Leider nur auf Netflix


Sehr schade.  Ist das eine Exklusivproduktion? Wenn nicht läuft der ja vielleicht auch mal im Free TV.
(Wobei auch andere Exklusivproduktionen wie Amazon´s "Picard" erste Staffel im Free TV lief.)


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sehr schade.  Ist das eine Exklusivproduktion? Wenn nicht läuft der ja vielleicht auch mal im Free TV.
> (Wobei auch andere Exklusivproduktionen wie Amazon´s "Picard" erste Staffel im Free TV lief.)


Ne, am Anfang stand leider Netflix Productions


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juni 2022)

Flucht von Alcatraz (von 1979 mit Clint Eastwood)
Den habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, ein guter alter Gefängnisfilm, ein Film mit realem Vorbild. Wo drei Häftlinge aus Alcatraz fliehen konnten, es waren die einzigen die es wahrscheinlich lebend geschafft haben. Danach wurde "der Fels" geschlossen, es gab zwar diverse Gründe dafür, aber das die Anlage nicht mehr als Ausbruchsicher galt spielte sicher auch eine Rolle.

Resident Alien
Schade dass das ende der zweiten Staffel noch nicht zu sehen ist, eine richtig gute Serie mit Humor der mir gefällt.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> *Der Spinnenkopf*
> 
> ...


Hab ich gestern Abend auch angeschaut. Fand den auch ziemlich unterhaltsam. Kein großartiger Film, aber doch ziemlich gut.

Am Samstag *The Batman* angeschaut.
Wow, ich muss sagen der neue Batman Teil steht denen von Nolan in nichts nach. Hat mir super gefallen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Juni 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern Abend auch angeschaut. Fand den auch ziemlich unterhaltsam. Kein großartiger Film, aber doch ziemlich gut.
> 
> Am Samstag *The Batman* angeschaut.
> Wow, ich muss sagen der neue Batman Teil steht denen von Nolan in nichts nach. Hat mir super gefallen.


Auf The Batman freue ich mich auch schon. Der Film polarisiert sehr stark im Netz. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2022)

Angst essen Seele auf: 7/10

Ein schon etwas betagtes Melodram, welches ich immer mal sehen wollte, aber bisher nie zu gekommen bin.
An sich finde ich den Film für damaliges Verhältnisse gut gemacht. Aber die Darstellung des Gastarbeiters Ali kam mir etwas zu klischeehaft rüber. Als wenn er keinen richtigen eigenen Willen hätte. Als gehorsamer Befehlsempfänger. Obwohl er seiner (älteren) deutschen Frau fremdgeht und auch Geld verspielt.  Weiß nicht... fand ich nicht realistisch.


----------



## Kindercola (21. Juni 2022)

The Wolf of WallStrett
9/10
Koks, Nutten und Geld.... mehr braucht man sich sagen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2022)

Im Rausch der Tiefe


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Juni 2022)

Die erste Folge von "Rebellion" auf Netflix. Jetzt habe ich wieder lauter Irish Rebel Songs im Ohr.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2022)

Shot Caller


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die erste Folge von "Rebellion" auf Netflix. Jetzt habe ich wieder lauter Irish Rebel Songs im Ohr.


Empfehlenswert? Finde prinzipiell diesen Konflikt zwischen den Iren und Briten sehr spannend.


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert? Finde prinzipiell diesen Konflikt zwischen den Iren und Briten sehr spannend.



Also ich fand die erste Folge ganz gut (wenn auch z. T. etwas verwirrend, weil die Charaktere kaum vorgestellt/eingeführt werden), wenn auch nicht grandios. Mal gucken, wie sich das entwickelt. Mein altes Revoluzzer-Herz ist jedenfalls gespannt  (auch wenn ich die historischen Vorgänge natürlich einigermaßen kenne)


----------



## BjornE (21. Juni 2022)

Tiger King auf Netflix.

Pädagogisch Wertvoll


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Also ich fand die erste Folge ganz gut (wenn auch z. T. etwas verwirrend, weil die Charaktere kaum vorgestellt/eingeführt werden), wenn auch nicht grandios. Mal gucken, wie sich das entwickelt. Mein altes Revoluzzer-Herz ist jedenfalls gespannt  (auch wenn ich die historischen Vorgänge natürlich einigermaßen kenne)


Ok, reicht mir, um ihr mal ne Chance zu geben👍

Wenn wir schon bei Good ol Britain sind:

Peaky Blinders Staffel 6

Da es die letzte Staffel war, würde ich gerne einmal die Staffel 6 für sich bewerten und dann die Serie als ein Gesamtprodukt.

Die Staffel 6 war ungewöhnlich emotional, ohne ihren harten Biss zu verlieren. Leider fand ich das Ende nicht sehr zufriedenstellend, da ich finde, dass es noch paar offene Stränge gab und nicht alle Charaktere gut verabschiedet worden, sondern einfach ins Offscreen verschwanden. Aber es soll ja mit nem Film und Spinoff-Serie weitergehen.

Alles in allem ist es nur Meckern auf hohem Niveau bzgl St 6, denn diese Serie ist einfach nur ein sehr episches Gangsta-Epos über eine Gipsy Familie und ihren charmanten Anführer Tom Shelby (Cillian Murphy in Bestform) und spielt in England zwischen dem 1. und 2. Weltkrieg.

Die Machart und Inszenierung sind die großen Stars der Serie: Der Soundtrack, die Bildästhetik, der Aufbau der Story, die Dialoge, Kostüme, Setting... Ich habe nur selten etwas so unfassbar Cooles gesehen und das durchgängig 6 Staffeln hindurch. Scorsese meets Tarantino meets Guy Ritchie trifft es  gut.

 Der Cast ist auch der Knaller und es schien mir so, als hätten die Stars sich nur um eine Rolle, und sei es nur eine Nebenrolle, gerissen. Dabei waren u.a. Tom Hardy, Anna Taylor Joy, Adrien Brody, Sam Neill und viele weitere bekannte Gesichter.

Die Serie ist eindeutig eine 10/10 und zählt zu meinen best of All Times.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juni 2022)

Alle Mörder sind schon da


----------



## der_yappi (22. Juni 2022)

Kucke gerade die aktuelle zweite Staffel von "*Deadly Tropics*"
Kam letzten Freitag auf ZDFneo am Stück - HDD Recorder sei Dank kann ich das jetzt gemütlich in Etappen kucken

Davor dann mal andere (ältere) Aufnahmen weggekuckt

Bloodlands - Die Goliath-Morde
From Darkness
The Bay // habe leider die ersten zwei Staffeln verpasst und bin bei S3 eingestiegen...
Shakespeare & Hathaway – Private Investigators // habe leider die ersten zwei Staffeln verpasst und bin bei S3 eingestiegen...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juni 2022)

Der Mann aus San Fernando


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Juni 2022)

"Clueless"

Meine Güte, der Film ist so drüber! Wie konnte diese Parodie auf High-School-Girly-Movies bisher an mir vorübergehen?


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

Dark City: 7/10

Kann man sich angucken. Aber "Matrix" gefällt mir besser.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> "Clueless"
> 
> Meine Güte, der Film ist so drüber! Wie konnte diese Parodie auf High-School-Girly-Movies bisher an mir vorübergehen?


Clueless aus den 90er? 

Krass! Fühlt sich für mich wie 100 Jahre her an, als ich den Film sah. Hab ihn aber auch als sehr positiv in Erinnerung behalten.

@Top 

DUNE   9/10

Sehr episch! Einer der besten Sci Fi Streifen der letzten Jahre. In meinen Augen sogar schon ein Klassiker.
Ich war sehr verblüfft darüber, dass die Kernthematik an eine islamische Prophezeiung angelehnt ist.
In der Endzeit, wenn die gesamte Menschheit in großen Kriegen sich befinden, wird der Mahdi kommen, der die Muslime anführen und aus ihrer Unterdrückung befreien wird.
Und genau das ist doch die Story von Dune und woher der Autor seine Idee zog wird sogar ganz unverblümt gezeigt, weil Paul auch als Mahdi und Lisan al Ghaib (arabisch für Zunge des Verborgen) von den Fremen bezeichnet wird, die ganz klar ein an die Araber angelehntes Wüstenvolk sind.

Der Film hat mir mit seiner ganzen Bildsprache und Dialogen paar mal Gänsehaut gegeben. Passiert auch eher selten.

Ich freue mich extrem auf Teil 2 im Oktober 23!


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @Top
> 
> DUNE   9/10
> 
> Sehr episch! Einer der besten Sci Fi Streifen der letzten Jahre. In meinen Augen sogar schon ein Klassiker.


Da war ich im Kino drin. Der war echt bombastisch.  


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich freue mich extrem auf Teil 2 im Oktober 23!


Ich mich auch!


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da war ich im Kino drin. Der war echt bombastisch.


Ich bereue es sehr, ihn nicht im Kino geschaut zu haben. Den Fehler werde ich bei 2 nicht wiederholen 

Überlege mir auch die Bücher zu holen. Die ganze Lore dahinter sieht mega interessant aus. Ich mag diese wilde Mischung aus Religion, Magie und High Tech.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juni 2022)

Rise


----------



## T'PAU (27. Juni 2022)

Ghostbusters: Legacy *7,5/10*

Würdiger "Nachfolger", um Ghostbusters auch einer jüngeren Generation näher zu bringen!
Mit Auftritt der _alten Garde_, was will man mehr. 
Hat aber, gerade anfangs, seine Längen bis die Handlung voran geht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Juni 2022)

The Man from Toronto


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juli 2022)

Helden der Wahrscheinlichkeit - Riders of Justice

Dänischer Film mit Mads Mikkelsen.
Irgendwie verstörend, aber auch zugleich super lustig


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juli 2022)

Cha Cha Real Smooth


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juli 2022)

The Umbrella Academy S03

Eine verrückte 3. Runde mit der dysfunktionalen Superhelden-Familie auf ihrer Reise durch alternative Zeitlinien. Freue mich schon auf Staffel 4 einer der besten Serien auf Netflix.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2022)

Yes, God, Yes


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2022)

The little Things 

Jared Leto, Rami Malek und Denzel Washington in einem spannenden und etwas ungewöhnlichen Krimi.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> The little Things
> 
> Jared Leto, Rami Malek und Denzel Washington in einem spannenden und etwas ungewöhnlichen Krimi.


Wo läuft der? Netflix wieder?


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wo läuft der? Netflix wieder?


Haha nein, diesmal nicht^^
War vor ner Woche oder so für 99ct bei Prime im Angebot.

Kann dir nur empfehlen, die Augen offen zu halten, wenn es wieder mal ne 99ct Aktion gibt (Meistens an Wochenenden). Da gab es auch Dune (2021) und den neuen Suicide Squad für jeweils 99ct zum Leihen. Finde die Angebote mehr als nur fair, wenn man bedenkt, dass solche Filme recht lange brauchen, bis sie mal ganz "kostenfrei" gestreamt werden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juli 2022)

Critters – Sie sind da!


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2022)

The Last Samurai: 10/10

Ich kann mir dieses Epos immer wieder angucken. Der Soundtrack von Hans Zimmer ist auch genial.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juli 2022)

Sniper: Assassin's End


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2022)

12 Monkeys: 10/10

Super SciFi Film von Terry Gilliam. Die schauspielerischen Leistungen von Bruce Willis und Brad Pitt überzeugen auch.
Den Film habe ich bestimmt schon 10 mal gesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juli 2022)

Hard to Kill


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juli 2022)

The Suicide Squad (2021)

Sehr lustig. Fast den ganzen Film durchgeschmunzelt. War aber auch überrascht, wie übertrieben explizit der Gore-Anteil ist.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> The Suicide Squad (2021)
> 
> Sehr lustig. Fast den ganzen Film durchgeschmunzelt. War aber auch überrascht, wie übertrieben explizit der Gore-Anteil ist.


Den Film muß ich auch noch sehen und hole ich mir auf Bluray.  Am meisten freue ich mich auf den Hai.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Den Film muß ich auch noch sehen und hole ich mir auf Bluray.  Am meisten freue ich mich auf den Hai.


Wirst du bestimmt nicht bereuen. Der Film ist voll mit richtig guter Situationskomik und witzigen Dialogen. Der bunte Comic-Stil mit extremer Gewalt ist auch irgendwie einmalig. Gerade an King Shark macht sich das sehr deutlich, der wurde ja fast schon knuffig animiert, ist aber übelst brutal 

Fand den richtig gut! Ich freue mich jetzt sehr auf das Game nächstes Jahr^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juli 2022)

Serie Loot


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juli 2022)

Outer Range - Amazon Prime

Eine Mystery Serie mit Josh Brolin in einem modernen Western-Setting. Nicht überragend, aber ok.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juli 2022)

Alle Mörder sind schon da


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2022)

Source Code: 8/10

Upgrade: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2022)

Mord in Saint-Tropez


----------



## Pisaopfer (9. Juli 2022)

Slender Man
6/10


----------



## RyzA (10. Juli 2022)

L.A. Confidential - 9/10

Guter Cop / Böser Cop Streifen mit Starbesetzung. Habe ich schon mehrmals gesehen.
Ich mag solche Filme. Auch "Training Day", "The Departed" und "Copland".


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. Juli 2022)

Fantasy Island
7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2022)

Jurassic World: Ein neues Zeitalter


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Juli 2022)

Thor 4: Love and Thunder
3/10 

Das beste am ganzen Film war der Soundtrack. Ansonsten ist der sowas von in den Klamauk abgedriftet. Hatte nach dem letzten Dr. Strange gehofft dass das (etwas) düstere/ernstere auch hier Einzug erhält... nein, leider nicht.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

No Country for old men: 10/10

Genialer Film von den Coen Brüdern. Am besten ist Javier Bardem als psychopathischer Killer Anton Chirguh.Aber auch Josh Brolin und Tommy Lee Jones überzeugen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Juli 2022)

No Country for old men: 10/10 
Hab ich gestern auch geschaut und schließe mich deinem Fazit an!


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> No Country for old men: 10/10
> 
> Genialer Film von den Coen Brüdern. Am besten ist Javier Bardem als psychopathischer Killer Anton Chirguh.Aber auch Josh Brolin und Tommy Lee Jones überzeugen.


Ist dir aufgefallen, dass der gesamte Film ohne Soundtrack ist. Nur Stille. Ist mir erst beim 2. Schauen aufgefallen


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist dir aufgefallen, dass der gesamte Film ohne Soundtrack ist. Nur Stille. Ist mir erst beim 2. Schauen aufgefallen


Ja stimmt. 

Edit: Wobei das hier habe ich noch gefunden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vwGnW5L_Zrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber habe mir den Abspann nie angeguckt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ist dir aufgefallen, dass der gesamte Film ohne Soundtrack ist. Nur Stille. Ist mir erst beim 2. Schauen aufgefallen


Jetzt wo du es sagst .. 
Schau ich mir am WE noch mal ohne Werbung an.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juli 2022)

Ein sehr interessant gewähltes Stilmittel und unterstreicht perfekt die Atmosphäre des Films.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2022)

Balduin, der Trockenschwimmer


----------



## Tschetan (11. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KdOjVsfuKPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer einer gut!


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Klassiker und Kult!

@ topic:

The Boys SE03 

Das einzig schlechte daran war, dass es mit 8 Folgen schneller zu Ende ging als ich wollte 
Staffel 4 beeil dich!


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Juli 2022)

Gerade mit meinem Sohn Shin Godzilla geschaut 
10/10 mit Kaiju-Brille auf und hey es ist Gojira ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2022)

The Disaster Artist


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Klassiker und Kult!


Auf den Film habe ich mal wieder richtig Lust. Habe ich auch auf Bluray.


----------



## Tschetan (11. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Klassiker und Kult!
> 
> @ topic:
> 
> ...


 Fand ich sehr gut!


RyzA schrieb:


> Auf den Film habe ich mal wieder richtig Lust. Habe ich auch auf Bluray.


Ich auch und der wäre auch mal wieder angesagt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qApv-A90VEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bisschen wie im Forum...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juli 2022)

Halloween III


----------



## Banchou (12. Juli 2022)

No Country for Old man
Endlich mal komplett gesehen. Top, bis auf das Ende, da die Hauptstory ja "eigentlich" einem Nebendarsteller gehört.

Jackie Brown
Werde mir jetzt noch die Q.T. Filme reinziehen die Ich noch nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

The Terminal List  - Prime Serie

Drama-Thriller mit Chris Pratt in einer ernsten Rolle. Unglaublich gut gespielt, da ich den nur in eher lustigen Rollen kenne, war ich sehr positiv überrascht. 

Fand die ganze Serie aufgrund der Story trotzdem sehr deprimierend


----------



## Tschetan (12. Juli 2022)

Banchou schrieb:


> Werde mir jetzt noch die Q.T. Filme reinziehen die Ich noch nicht gesehen habe.


Wie geht das denn?!
Alle im Schrank, nebst über 300 anderen Filmen. 😉





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uSjS_l3wGu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist für mich wirklich Filmkunst und nur wenige können das bieten.

Der ist auch zu empfehlen.  Zwar s/w, aber das macht nichts.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GF5U83UIX1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


  vielfach kopiert


----------



## Banchou (12. Juli 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn?!


Weiß Ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ^^
Mir fehlen noch Reservior Dogs und Once Upone a Time In Hollywood.
Bin nicht so der Filmegucker und sammeln tu Ich nur Anime Meisterwerke 

Ich mag zb. diese Art Gangsterfilme wie oben aufgeführt oder Snatch, Rockn Rolla, Layer Cake usw.

Bei Q.T. Filmen fällt es mir auch schwer da einen "besten" herauszupicken weil alle Filme und Charaktere wirklich klasse sind/Spielen oder besetzt sind wie in The Hateful Eight .


----------



## Tschetan (12. Juli 2022)

Banchou schrieb:


> Weiß Ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ^^
> Mir fehlen noch Reservior Dogs und Once Upone a Time In Hollywood.
> Bin nicht so der Filmegucker und sammeln tu Ich nur Anime Meisterwerke
> 
> ...



Der genannte Film ist nicht unbedingt so mein Favorit,  aber ich bin ein totaler Fan von Tarantino.
Geile Bilder,  tolle Dialoge,wem es gefällt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3Gb7CcFYx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier lach ich mich immer kaputt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

Ansonsten wäre noch *The Gentleman *von Guy Ritchie (Britanniens Antwort auf Q.T.) zu empfehlen. Läuft gerade auf Prime.


----------



## Banchou (12. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre noch *The Gentleman*


Danke für den Tipp. Der war gut


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

Schaue gerade Manifest auf Netflix.

Krass! Kurzer Umriss der Story. Eine Familie entscheidet sich am Flughafen zu teilen, indem ein paar den Flug früher fliegen und die anderen auf den nächsten warten. Der frühere Flug gerät in Turbulenzen und muss notlanden. Jetzt kommts: Der Flug startete im Oktober 2013. Als sie landen werden sie von FBI und anderen Behörden empfangen. Es ist plötzlich der 04. November (mein B Day^^) 2018.
Die Auswirkungen sind dramatisch, denn die Welt hat sich mittlerweile weitergedreht. Die ersten 15 min sind schon wirklich dramatisch.
Eindrucksvoll!

Edit: Danach wird es mysteriös und spannend.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2022)

Banchou schrieb:


> No Country for Old man
> Endlich mal komplett gesehen. Top, bis auf das Ende, da die Hauptstory ja "eigentlich" einem Nebendarsteller gehört.


Javier Bardem hat dafür einen Oscar bekommen.
Aber das Ende fand ich auch etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Javier Bardem hat dafür einen Oscar bekommen.
> Aber das Ende fand ich auch etwas merkwürdig.


Oscar als Nebendarsteller? Gibt's das als Kategorie? 
Für mich war er der Hauptdarsteller^^


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Oscar als Nebendarsteller? Gibt's das als Kategorie?


Ja gibt es.  


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Für mich war er der Hauptdarsteller^^


Stimmt!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2022)

Krach mit der Kompanie


----------



## M1lchschnitte (13. Juli 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Thor 4: Love and Thunder
> 3/10
> 
> Das beste am ganzen Film war der Soundtrack. Ansonsten ist der sowas von in den Klamauk abgedriftet. Hatte nach dem letzten Dr. Strange gehofft dass das (etwas) düstere/ernstere auch hier Einzug erhält... nein, leider nicht.


Komme grad aus dem Film und würde ihn etwas wohlwollender bewerten.
6/10

Ich mag Thor aber generell sehr gern und Natalie Portman sowieso, deshalb bin ich vielleicht verblendet.
Ich stimme dir aber zu, dass der Film düsterer hätte sein sollen, gerade in Bezug auf den Villain. Und manche Szenen waren hart an der Lächerlichkeit, zum Beispiel die ganze Stormbreaker-Eifersucht.
Der Film hatte auch kein gutes Tempo, gerade der Einstieg war zu schnell.

Leider schwächelt das MCU doch ziemlich in den letzten Jahren. Mit Avengers Infinity War war der Höhepunkt erreicht, es wirkt fast so, als hätte der Film die gesamte Kreativität aufgezehrt.
Seitdem kommt viel Mittelmaß.

Na ja, wir hatten gute Jahre und man kann die "alten" Filme ja jederzeit wieder schauen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juli 2022)

Sehr schade, aber das bestätigt wieder, was ich seit Chang Shi und Eternals befürchtet habe...
Ich glaube nicht mehr, dass sie so etwas episches wie Phase 1-4 hinbekommen werden.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (13. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Sehr schade, aber das bestätigt wieder, was ich seit Chang Shi und Eternals befürchtet habe...
> Ich glaube nicht mehr, dass sie so etwas episches wie Phase 1-4 hinbekommen werden.


Sind wir nicht grad in 4?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juli 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht grad in 4?


Stimmt, Phase 1-3 meinte ich.

Die Phase 4 Serien fand ich dafür aber bisher gut. Loki und Wanda Vision insbesondere.

Aber was Filme angeht, hege ich viel Hoffnungen auf Guardians of the Galaxy nächstes Jahr


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Aber was Filme angeht, hege ich viel Hoffnungen auf Guardians of the Galaxy nächstes Jahr


Der wird bestimmt richtig gut. Allerdings dann auch der letzte Guardians Teil.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2022)

*Eurovision Song Contest: The Story of Fire Saga*


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juli 2022)

Evil next door. Prime

Schwedischer Haunting-House Thriller Horror. Beklemmend!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2022)

The Harder They Fall


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der wird bestimmt richtig gut. Allerdings dann auch der letzte Guardians Teil.


Steht das so fest? Fände ich schade. Tatsächlich könnte ich mir die Guardians sogar Staffelweise im Serienformat geben


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Steht das so fest? Fände ich schade. Tatsächlich könnte ich mir die Guardians sogar Staffelweise im Serienformat geben


Ja hatte ich so gelesen. Aber es soll wohl noch eine "Groot" Serie geben und die "Marke" Guardians erhalten bleiben. Und sie sind dann später in andere Zusammensetzung zu sehen:

"Guardians Of The Galaxy 3" wird ein düsteres Finale – doch vorher sehen wir Star-Lord & Co. noch in 2 (!) anderen MCU-Filmen

Mit Adam Warlock.

James Gunn möchte  lieber für DC produzieren. Ich muß mir unbedingt bald mal die "Suicide Squad" Bluray holen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2022)

The 355


----------



## RyzA (16. Juli 2022)

Shining: 9/10

Krasser Horror/Psychothriller von Stanley Kubrick. Jack Nicholson in seiner Paraderolle.
Kubrick war ein Perfektionist. Die Szene mit der Axt und Tür wurde angeblich 127 gedreht bis sie ihm gefallen hat. Stephen King war allerdings mit dieser Verfilmung unzufrieden. Und hatte das Drehbuch für eine 1997 erschienene Fernsehverfilmung geschrieben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juli 2022)

Shining habe ich als Kind in der Heim VHS Videothek meines Vaters entdeckt gehabt und dann geschaut. Die Zwillinge und die alte Frau waren schon meine kleinen Kindheitstraumatas. 
Was ich jedoch schon immer unfreiwillig komisch fand, war wie Jack seine Frau nachäfft und sie dann jagt  Die Alte ist aber auch nervig, hab dabei immer für Jack die Daumen gedrückt  

@top

The Man from Toronto

War mir zu flach und lächerlich. Aber von Kevin Hart habe ich leider auch nichts anderes erwartet. Find den Typen überhaupt nicht lustig.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2022)

Thor: Love and Thunder


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Juli 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Thor: Love and Thunder


Wie fandest du ihn?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wie fandest du ihn?


Grundsätzlich fand ich den Film nicht schlecht, auch wurden wieder wie es man von den anderen Filmen von Thor kennt Lustige Sprüche wieder eingebaut. Nur die Rolle von J. Foster als Superhelden hat mich nicht so überzeugt, auch Christian Bale konnte mich in seiner Rolle nicht so überzeugen. Ich gebe dem Film 6/10


----------



## Banchou (16. Juli 2022)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood.

Für mich schwierig zu bewerten deshalb mal nen Spoiler.



Spoiler: Meine Ansicht



Vorweg: Die vielen negativen Kritiken die Ich so gesehen und gelesen habe teile Ich nicht.
Ich weiß nicht was diese von vorneherein erwartet haben.

Die Story ist Nebensache, die Charaktere und die "Epoche" machen den Film stark und auf eine Art und Weise Interessant.
Bekommt Rick die Kurve oder "Säuft" er ab?
"Zieht" er einen "durch" auf dem Weg der Besserung?

Die Anspielung auf Mr. M.  ging mir gleich in den Kopf wo Ich den Namen Snake gehört habe, dachte aber das es nicht weiter wichtig wird im Film.

Geschisssen!!
Was ein Ende ^^
Das hat mich nochmal komplett aus dem Film gerissen weil das zum Teil schon sehr mies war ^^
Versteht mich nicht falsch, voll verdient das ganze, aber kennt ihr das wenn ihr die Hand vor Augen habt aber durch die Finger lugt und denkt, Alter!
Übel aber verdient^^

Ps. Ich kann dem Film keine Punkte geben und sage einfach kann man sich mal anschauen.



Ich habe gehört das Q.T. sein letzter Film in Richtung Star Wars gehen soll?
Ist da was dran?


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juli 2022)

Banchou schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das Q.T. sein letzter Film in Richtung Star Wars gehen soll?
> Ist da was dran?


Ein Star Trek Film war mal wohl geplant. Aber ich glaube, dass die Pläne sich doch geändert haben. 
Jedenfalls liest man nichts mehr darüber. 
Mir ehrlich gesagt egal welches Setting der Mann wählt. Ich hoffe vielmehr, dass es *nicht *sein letzter Film wird.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ein Star Trek Film war mal wohl geplant. Aber ich glaube, dass die Pläne sich doch geändert haben.
> Jedenfalls liest man nichts mehr darüber.
> Mir ehrlich gesagt egal welches Setting der Mann wählt. Ich hoffe vielmehr, dass es *nicht *sein letzter Film wird.


Einen Star Trek Film möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht von ihm sehen. Aber sonst andere Genres sehr gerne.

Topic: Warcraft - The Beginning: 7/10

War ganz nette Unterhaltung. Ursprünglich war wohl eine Trilogie davon geplant. Aber es ist momentan unsicher ob es jemals eine Fortsetzung davon geben wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juli 2022)

Oskar, das Schlitzohr und Fanny Supergirl


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Juli 2022)

Resident Evil  - Netflix Serie 3/10

Was für ein riesiger Bullshit! Die 3 Punkte für die 3 guten Szenen in 8 Folgen...

Schade, was Netflix aus dieser Franchise gemacht hat.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2022)

Wer Prime hat, sollte sich mal "The Terminal List" anschauen.
Hab bisher erst 3 Folgen gesehen, aber find´s bisher super spannend. Ist zudem auch mit ordentlich Stars besetzt (Chris Pratt, Taylor Kitsch, Jai Courtney uvm).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Juli 2022)

Long Weekend


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juli 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wer Prime hat, sollte sich mal "The Terminal List" anschauen.
> Hab bisher erst 3 Folgen gesehen, aber find´s bisher super spannend. Ist zudem auch mit ordentlich Stars besetzt (Chris Pratt, Taylor Kitsch, Jai Courtney uvm).


Gesehen und total deprimiert gewesen. Finde es inhaltlich sehr düster. Aber Chris Pratt, der ja sonst immer den Scherzkeks mimt, in einer ernsten Rolle hat überraschend gut geklappt.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Gesehen und total deprimiert gewesen. Finde es inhaltlich sehr düster.


Wie sollte das dargestellte Szenario nicht düster sein. Oder dachtest du die Serie wird wegen Chris Pratt ne seichte Kost? ^^
Bist du damit schon fertig?


----------



## Wintendo (18. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Resident Evil  - Netflix Serie 3/10
> 
> Was für ein riesiger Bullshit! Die 3 Punkte für die 3 guten Szenen in 8 Folgen...
> 
> Schade, was Netflix aus dieser Franchise gemacht hat.


Mich hat die Serie ehrlich gesagt ganz gut unterhalten. Die vielen Eastereggs und bekannten Monster aus allen Teilen der (Spiele)Serie fand ich klasse. Näher an den Games war noch keine Realverfilmung.
Es ist halt keine Serie über die Spiele, sondern in deren Universum.
Die Story selber ist leider arg gestreckt und teilweise nervig (Jade gefangen, Jade frei, Jade schon wieder gefangen, etc.).
Anfangs hat mich am meisten gestört, dass Albert plötzlich schwarz ist. Das passte für mich einfach nicht, weil ich ihn seit 1996 als Weißen "kenne". Später war das dann nicht mehr so wichtig, weil Lance Reddick seine Sache richtig gut macht, vor allem als Bert! Nicht wahr, Bro


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juli 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wie sollte das dargestellte Szenario nicht düster sein. Oder dachtest du die Serie wird wegen Chris Pratt ne seichte Kost? ^^
> Bist du damit schon fertig?


Keine Ahnung, liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich selber Vater bin oder so. Ich fand die ganze Serie bis zum Schluss extrem deprimierend. 



Spoiler



Selbst sein bester Freund hat ihn verraten und wird dann von Chriss abgeknallt.


Ambivalenterweise fand ich sie aber zugleich auch gut und ich würde mir auch eine 2. Staffel geben, die aber wahrscheinlich nicht kommen wird, da die Story abgeschlossen ist.


Wintendo schrieb:


> Mich hat die Serie ehrlich gesagt ganz gut unterhalten. Die vielen Eastereggs und bekannten Monster aus allen Teilen der (Spiele)Serie fand ich klasse. Näher an den Games war noch keine Realverfilmung.
> Es ist halt keine Serie über die Spiele, sondern in deren Universum.
> Die Story selber ist leider arg gestreckt und teilweise nervig (Jade gefangen, Jade frei, Jade schon wieder gefangen, etc.).
> Anfangs hat mich am meisten gestört, dass Albert plötzlich schwarz ist. Das passte für mich einfach nicht, weil ich ihn seit 1996 als Weißen "kenne". Später war das dann nicht mehr so wichtig, weil Lance Reddick seine Sache richtig gut macht, vor allem als Bert! Nicht wahr, Bro


Ich fand die ganzen Rückblenden und den Geschwisterstreit einfach nur übelst nervig. Habe mir mehr Action erhofft. Aber wenn eine Serie Charaktere etablieren möchte, dann sollte ich eine Bindung und eine gewisse Sympathie für diese bekommen können. Hier war das für mich 0 gegeben. Ich fand ausnahmslos jede Rolle zum kotzen...
Sorry, aber in Zeiten von Better Call Saul, Ozark, The Boys und Umbrella Academy war das einfach nur übelster Schrott.😅

Edit: Die Serie wusste irgendwie nicht, was sie sein wollte. Mal Horror-Trash, dann Familiendrama, dann seichter Slapstick. Leider hat sie nichts davon gut hinbekommen. Dabei hat jedoch der Horror-Trash meines Erachtens am besten funktioniert und das Familiendrama kein bisschen gepasst.


----------



## Wintendo (18. Juli 2022)

Ziemlich genau das, was meine Frau nach der letzten Folge auch gesagt hat 

Für mich habens die Anspielungen an die Games rausgerissen. Eine Großaufnahme einer alten Schreibmaschine, die Mondscheinsonate, etc. Herrlich


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juli 2022)

Wintendo schrieb:


> Ziemlich genau das, was meine Frau nach der letzten Folge auch gesagt hat
> 
> Für mich habens die Anspielungen an die Games rausgerissen. Eine Großaufnahme einer alten Schreibmaschine, die Mondscheinsonate, etc. Herrlich


Mal sehen, vielleicht reißt die 2. Staffel noch was.


Spoiler



Gerade die Stellen, an denen es eindeutig Resident Evil like war, wie der Beginn mit der mutierten Raupe, dem Hund, die Keller Szene und zum Schluss das Riesenkrokodil, waren schon ziemlich gut. Hoffentlich forcieren sie genau diesen RE-Horror-Action Anteil und fahren dieses unglaubwürdige Pathetische runter, wovon es mMn einfach nur viel zu viel war,...


...und ich, als RE-Fan der ersten Stunde, wäre vollkommen zufrieden


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich selber Vater bin oder so. Ich fand die ganze Serie bis zum Schluss extrem deprimierend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit, wieso hab ich auf den Spoiler geklickt.
Muss an der Hitze liegen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Juli 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Dammit, wieso hab ich auf den Spoiler geklickt.
> Muss an der Hitze liegen.


Ey sorry, dass war wirklich nicht meine Absicht. Verdammt! Ich kenne das Gefühl, weil ich selber Spoiler hasse. Mich regt es auch jedes Mal auf, wenn Youtube Videos schon in der Überschrift Dinge spoilern - zuletzt bei der Ms Marvel Serie geschehen.
Verdammt!


----------



## Two-Face (19. Juli 2022)

_Die 12 Geschworenen_

Ein leider etwas in Vergessenheit geratener, inhaltlich aber absolut zeitloser Klassiker mit Henry Fonda, der durch die Bank perfekt gespielt, Verhalten von Menschen mit verschiedenen Meinungen und Vorurteilen untereinander vor Augen führt. Egal, ob man sich für die zugrunde liegende Thematik interessiert oder nicht, dieser Film sollte jeder mal gesehen haben, ein echter Augenöffner im Bezug auf Sozialverhalten.


----------



## Johnny05 (19. Juli 2022)

Obi-Wan Kenobi , alle 6 Episoden auf Disney+ . Ich gebe mal ne solide 6 /10 . Ehrlich gesagt , hat mich die junge Lea doch ziemlich genervt und die dritte Schwester hat in vielen Dingen ziemlich unlogisch gehandelt .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Juli 2022)

Das krumme Haus


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2022)

Die Maske des Zorro: 8/10

Toller "Mantel & Degen" Film mit Starbesetzung.


----------



## Tschetan (20. Juli 2022)

Habe mir mal diese Ms. Marvel Serie angeschaut .
Fand ich irgendwie ganz sympathisch und der andere Kulturkreis war auch gut rübergebracht.
Kann man sich anschauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juli 2022)

300: Rise of an Empire


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juli 2022)

Malevolent - Und das Böse existiert doch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2022)

James Bond 007 – Leben und sterben lassen


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Juli 2022)

Manazidos - Im Tal der Toten / Netflix

Spanischer Zombiefilm mit viel trash und comedy Faktor. Spielt während des 2. Weltkrieg und - surprise! - Nazis, die mit ihren Experimenten Menschen zu Zombies umwandeln.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2022)

Romper Stomper


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Juli 2022)

Scream (2022) 6,5/10

"Ein Requel - Kein echtes Reboot, kein echtes Sequel"

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass Scream im Jahre 2022 noch funktionieren kann. Wie man oben am Zitat aus dem Film sieht, nimmt der Film sich nicht wirklich ernst und spielt teilweise auf einer interessanten Meta-Ebene, ohne dabei nicht ein brutaler Slasher zu sein.
War auch schön,  den alten Cast wieder zu sehen (puuh! Courtney Cox ist alt geworden...)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2022)

The Gray Man


----------



## keinnick (23. Juli 2022)

The Blacklist


----------



## Dudelll (23. Juli 2022)

The 100

Bissl Teeny lastig und eher für ne jüngere Zielgruppe, aber das settings war trotzdem interessant^^


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

Attraction 2 - 5/10

Ein russischer SciFi-Film. Einmal gesehen und das meiste schon wieder vergessen.
Aber "Independence Day 2" war auch sehr schwach.


----------



## Trash123 (23. Juli 2022)

Terminal List


----------



## Johnny05 (23. Juli 2022)

James Bond - Skyfall 

meiner Ansicht nach der beste der  letzten Bond - Filme  .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. Juli 2022)

Unfriend - 5/10


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2022)

Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit - 7/10

Harrison Ford hat mir als Jack Ryan bisher am besten gefallen. Aber der Film hier geht auch und Chris Pine sehe ich ganz gerne.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (24. Juli 2022)

Die letzten Glühwürmchen


----------



## IphoneBenz (24. Juli 2022)

Hab mich mal zu "The Boys" von Amazon durchgerungen. Hab Mist erwartet aber hab mich doch erwischt bei den ein oder anderen Lacher und der Freundin gefällt es auch bis dato  

Bin Anfang Staffel 2 und bis jetzt echt zufrieden. Würde ich weiterempfehlen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2022)

Assassin´s Creed: 6/10

Ich habe die Spiele nie gespielt. Weil ich das Setting und vor allem die Spielweise nicht so toll fand.
Den Film fand ich merkwürdig mit diesem Zeitreise/Inkarnations-Quatsch. 
Sowas kommt doch in den Spielen gar nicht vor, oder?
Die Kampfszenen fand ich aber ganz gut.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Juli 2022)

Resident Evil Serie auf Netflix:
Fand sie garnicht mal schlecht. Würde grob eine 7/10 geben.

Gestern das zweite mal The Batman angeschaut.
Ich finde den neuen Film richtig gut. Er fängt die düstere Batman-Stimmung optimal ein.
Darauf hin hab ich dann gestern auch meinen zweiten Durchlauf mit der Serie Gotham begonnen.^^


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juli 2022)

The Fog - Nebel des Grauens (1980) 9/10

John Carpenter as its best!


----------



## M1lchschnitte (25. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Assassin´s Creed: 6/10
> 
> Ich habe die Spiele nie gespielt. Weil ich das Setting und vor allem die Spielweise nicht so toll fand.
> Den Film fand ich merkwürdig mit diesem Zeitreise/Inkarnations-Quatsch.
> Sowas kommt doch in den Spielen gar nicht vor, oder?


Oje, das ist ein Fass, das du nicht aufmachen willst...

Jedes AC-Game ist eine Simulation, erzeugt vom Animus, einer Maschine, die genetische Erinnerungen auslesen kann.
Es gibt zwei verfeindete Fraktionen, die hinter Informationen aus diesen Erinnerungen her sind.

Der Grund für das Ganze wird leider von Spiel zu Spiel verworrener und bizarrer, weil die Story vermutlich nie vollständig durchgeplant wurde.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Oje, das ist ein Fass, das du nicht aufmachen willst...


Ups, jetzt bin ich ein Fettnäpfchen getreten. 



> Jedes AC-Game ist eine Simulation, erzeugt vom Animus, einer Maschine, die genetische Erinnerungen auslesen kann.
> Es gibt zwei verfeindete Fraktionen, die hinter Informationen aus diesen Erinnerungen her sind.
> 
> Der Grund für das Ganze wird leider von Spiel zu Spiel verworrener und bizarrer, weil die Story vermutlich nie vollständig durchgeplant wurde.


Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich nahm an das die das im Film einfach "dazugedichtet" haben. Und die Spiele in der Zeit spielen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (25. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ups, jetzt bin ich ein Fettnäpfchen getreten.
> 
> 
> Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich nahm an das die das im Film einfach "dazugedichtet" haben. Und die Spiele einfach in der Zeit spielen.


Die Rahmenhandlung spielt immer in der Gegenwart/nahen Zukunft und man springt dann per Animus in die Vergangenheit.
Meistens spielt man einen Nachfahren des Protagonisten aus der Vergangenheits-Story.

Oft wird man auch genau dann aus der Vergangenheit gerissen, wenns besonders spannend ist. :/


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Juli 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Oft wird man auch genau dann aus der Vergangenheit gerissen, wenns besonders spannend ist. :/


Für mich persönlich endete es mit Desmond. Witzigerweise für Ubisoft eigentlich irgendwie auch, weil die ganze Gegenwartsstory seitdem wie aus dem Hintern gezogen wirkt...
Die Reihe braucht definitiv ein Reboot, mit einer gescheiten Gegenwartsstory und gerne auch wieder mit Altair und Desmond.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2022)

Liftoff - Mit dir zum Mars


----------



## compisucher (25. Juli 2022)

auf Netflix:
Indische Serienmörder: Der Schlächter von Delhi 07/10

Das eigentlich Bemerkenswerte daran ist die immer noch völlig ignorante Behandlung niederer Kasten in der Gesellschaft Indiens, die unkonventionelle Ermittlungsarbeit inkl. Backpfeifen für Verdächtige und die unglaublich gerne Bestechungsgeld annehmende indische Polizei...


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Juli 2022)

WandaVision ab Folge 3
Thor: Tag der Entscheidung 8/10
Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 8,5/10
Thor: Love and Thunder 7,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2022)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2022)

The Gray Man / Netflix Original 7,5/10

Sehr cooler Action Thriller mit Ryan Gosling und Ana de Armas.


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. Juli 2022)

Escape Room 2: No Way Out  6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juli 2022)

Big Stan


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juli 2022)

Habe kürzlich die dritte Staffel von "For All Mankind" auf AppleTV angefangen. Fand die ersten beiden Staffeln schon sehr gut, die dritte ist bisher auch nice.

Ich mag Alternative-History-Settings, sofern sie halbwegs realistisch sind. Und insgesamt geht die Serie finde ich recht geschickt damit um, moderne Themen in ein Vergangenheitssetting einzubauen. Deutlich weniger plump als viele andere Produktionen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Juli 2022)

Tenet. Für mich eher der schlechtere Nolan Film. Die Tatsache der Zeitreisen ermöglicht es alles zu machen und es wurde stumpf ein Riegel vorgeschoben mit dem was passiert ist wird immer passieren. Geht besser. Dennoch gutes Kino und typsicher Nolan Film mit sein Fokus auf Zeit. 

9/10 weil mich die stumpfe Erklärung störte. Sonst sind Nolan Filme immer gutes Popcorn Kino.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Habe kürzlich die dritte Staffel von "For All Mankind" auf AppleTV angefangen. Fand die ersten beiden Staffeln schon sehr gut, die dritte ist bisher auch nice.
> 
> Ich mag Alternative-History-Settings, sofern sie halbwegs realistisch sind. Und insgesamt geht die Serie finde ich recht geschickt damit um, moderne Themen in ein Vergangenheitssetting einzubauen. Deutlich weniger plump als viele andere Produktionen.


Spiele auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken Apple TV für ein/zwei Monate zu buchen, jedoch erscheint mir das Programm noch etwas dürr zu sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Spiele auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken Apple TV für ein/zwei Monate zu buchen, jedoch erscheint mir das Programm noch etwas dürr zu sein.



Naja, dafür ist der Preis halt auch lächerlich gering mit 4,99€/Monat. Ich gucke die dritte Staffel For All Mankind, dann Foundation, und wenn dann gerade nix spannendes da ist, kündige ich halt wieder.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Naja, dafür ist der Preis halt auch lächerlich gering mit 4,99€/Monat. Ich gucke die dritte Staffel For All Mankind, dann Foundation, und wenn dann gerade nix spannendes da ist, kündige ich halt wieder.


Das ist echt günstig. Als PS5 Besitzer hat man sogar 6 Monate kostenlosen Zugang zu Apple TV. Wollte mich auch anmelden, aber im letzten Schritt musste ich eine Kreditkartennr. angeben und ich habe keine


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. Juli 2022)

HOUSE OF THE WITCH  4/10​


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2022)

Paycheck: 7/10 -  Auch wenn der Film bei der Kritik nicht so gut wegkommt. Und bei den Zuschauern. Fand ich ihn gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juli 2022)

War gerade im Kino mit meinen Kids

DC's League of the Super Pets

Quasi das animalische Equivalent zur Justice League. Wir, kleinen und großen Comicfans, hatten unseren Spaß!


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2022)

3 Damen vom Grill: 10/10   

Habe ich heute nach gefühlt 40 Jahren mal wieder gesehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Juli 2022)

Death Proof – Todsicher


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> 3 Damen vom Grill: 10/10
> 
> Habe ich heute nach gefühlt 40 Jahren mal wieder gesehen.


  
Röhrenkratzer!


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Juli 2022)

Brightburn: Son of Darkness 8/10

Was ein fieser Film!


----------



## JoM79 (31. Juli 2022)

Scream 2022 6/10
Monsters Dark Continent 4/10
400 Days 4/10


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Brightburn: Son of Darkness 8/10
> 
> Was ein fieser Film!


Klingt gut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Juli 2022)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Klingt gut.


Ja, das ist eigentlich die Origin Story von Superman in einer creepy, psycho Version...
Quasi, wenn Superman ein böser Außerirdischer wäre, der die Welt auslöschen möchte.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2022)

The Sadness


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2022)

Ice Age 3: - 10/10

Super Familien-Animationsfilm den man sich immer mal wieder angucken kann.


----------



## Pisaopfer (31. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eigentlich die Origin Story von Superman in einer creepy, psycho Version...
> Quasi, wenn Superman ein böser Außerirdischer wäre, der die Welt auslöschen möchte.


Ich erwähne mal besser nicht Superheld oder Superman im Beisein meiner Frau ...   

Schauen wir heute Abend dann ...


----------



## AzRa-eL (31. Juli 2022)

@Pisaopfer Bin mal gespannt, wie ihr den findet werdet. Ich fand die Story jedenfalls sehr unangenehm...


----------



## T'PAU (31. Juli 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> The Sadness


Ist der wirklich so _heftig_ wie man überall liest?  

Spider-Man: No Way Home  *7,5/10*

Hat mir gut gefallen. Ein Wiedersehen mit alten Bekannten aus allen Spider-Man Filmen!
Etwas konfus teils mit den "Multiversen" und vielleicht ein wenig zu lang.
Und dann noch Zendaya...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Juli 2022)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Ist der wirklich so _heftig_ wie man überall liest?


Ich sage es mal so, nichts für Schwache Nerven 😊


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> @Pisaopfer Bin mal gespannt, wie ihr den findet werdet. Ich fand die Story jedenfalls sehr unangenehm...


Also ich würde dem Film die Note 7,5/10 geben ich wurde sehr gut unterhalten während meine Frau dem Film nur eine 5/10 geben würde. Sie fand die Story interessant und war teilweise auch gut unterhalten aber insgesamt war er ihr zu dünn. Ich finde schon des geringen Budget's wegen haben alle ihre Sache mehr als gut gemacht. Erinnerte mich ein wenig an die 80er.

Nimm den Planeten!
Ach ja, den Auftritt am Ende fand ich echt gut, Michael Rooker as its best.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. August 2022)

The Other Lamb


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. August 2022)

Morbius

Fand den okay. Ein Treffen mit Spiderman, Venom & Co wäre cool.
Bei Jared Leto bin ich jedes Mal erstaunt, wie sehr der Typ creepiness in Person ist.


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2022)

Kann man hier auch Dokus nennen?

"Die Arnold Schwarzenegger Story" habe ich gestern Abend geguckt. Danach Nachrichten und geschlafen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. August 2022)

American History X


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2022)

The good liar: 7/10

Etwas seichte Gangster-Komödie mit Ian McKellen. Kann man sich angucken. Muß man aber nicht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> The good liar: 7/10
> 
> Etwas seichte Gangster-Komödie mit Ian McKellen. Kann man sich angucken. Muß man aber nicht.


Du gibst 7 von 10 wie steht es mit der Spannung im Film? Kann er Spannung aufbauen und auch halten?!  Ich denke ich versuch den mal ...


----------



## Dima1995 (3. August 2022)

Der Schacht (Netflix) 8/10, war  mal was Neues!


----------



## Kindercola (3. August 2022)

Inception 9/10

Hat mir richtig gut gefallen


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2022)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Du gibst 7 von 10 wie steht es mit der Spannung im Film? Kann er Spannung aufbauen und auch halten?!  Ich denke ich versuch den mal ...


Ja schon. Aber nicht wie ein richtiger Thriller. Interessant ist die Wendung zum Schluß. Wobei sie da etwas dick aufgetragen haben.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja schon. Aber nicht wie ein richtiger Thriller. Interessant ist die Wendung zum Schluß. Wobei sie da etwas dick aufgetragen haben.


Ich versuch den Heute mal zu schauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. August 2022)

Secretary


----------



## Elistaer (6. August 2022)

Habe den neuen Predator: Prey zuletzt geschaut.

Von der Handlung ist er eine solide 8/10 für mich da er vieles gut macht (auch wenn nicht alles perfekt ist).

Es wurden auch einige Easter Eggs eingebaut wo man denken könnte bei einem erfolg gibt es einen 2. Teil.

Ansonsten ist die Handlung nicht viel anders wie mit Predator 1 nur eben in einem ganz anderen Zeitrahmen. Was mir gefallen hat ist das Designen des Predator.


----------



## RyzA (6. August 2022)

Lock Out: 7/10

Sci-Fi-Thriller mit Guy Pearce in der Hauptrolle. Kann man sich angucken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2022)

Greta


----------



## Elistaer (6. August 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Greta


Wo kann ich den schauen. Ich mag ja alles von horror bis action. 

Ach ja Polar ist auch ein ser geiler film mit viel tiefe?

Und für alle ohne Disney+ aber mit Erfahrung von Predator.
Spoiler Warnung ⚠️ 


Spoiler



die Waffe im 2. Teil sieht man ganz am Ende des filmes


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Wo kann ich den schauen. Ich mag ja alles von horror bis action.


Ich habe ihn auf Blue-Ray geschaut, glaube auf Amazon kannst du ihn auch sehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. August 2022)

Greta kommt häufiger mal in diese 99cent Aktion bei Prime. Müsste aber auch bald mal für Primekunden ohne Aufpreis zu sehen sein.


----------



## Elistaer (6. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Greta kommt häufiger mal in diese 99cent Aktion bei Prime. Müsste aber auch bald mal für Primekunden ohne Aufpreis zu sehen sein.


Mist ich nutze kein prime da gibt es nur 2 serien die ich mag "Men in the High Castle" und Picard da bietet mir Disney mehr für das Geld.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. August 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Mist ich nutze kein prime da gibt es nur 2 serien die ich mag "Men in the High Castle" und Picard da bietet mir Disney mehr für das Geld.


Bei mir genau umgekehrt. Disney buche ich 1-2 Mal im Jahr für die Serien und ansonsten Prime durchgehend, allein schon weil ich und Familie viel auf Amazon bestellen.


----------



## Elistaer (6. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bei mir genau umgekehrt. Disney buche ich 1-2 Mal im Jahr für die Serien und ansonsten Prime durchgehend, allein schon weil ich und Familie viel auf Amazon bestellen.


Ok das bestellen ist etwas anderes hat für mich aber keinen Mehrwert da ich nur Vergleiche auf Amazon. Meine Messer zb kaufe ich alle beim Hersteller bzw Importeur da tummeln sich auf Amazon zu viele mit Massenware


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. August 2022)

Yaksha: Ruthless Operations ansehen


----------



## Trash123 (6. August 2022)

Continuum 2. Staffel


----------



## PCGHGS (8. August 2022)

Bullet Train (4DX) 8/10


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2022)

Der schmale Grat: 8/10

Ein Kriegsepos mit Starbesetzung. Und kein gewöhnlicher Film. Weil Terrence Malick seine ganz eigene Erzählweise hat.


----------



## Mahoy (9. August 2022)

*Prey* 7/10

Nicht ganz so over-the-top wie bisherige Predator-Teile, was am überschaubarerem, aber auch sehr interessanten Setting liegt. Tomahawks und Steinschlossgewehre gegen einen außerirdischen Jäger, das hat schon was!

Berücksichtigt, wie grenzwertig einige der letzten Filme zu dem Thema waren, geht das Ganze womöglich sogar schon eher in Richtung 8/10, aber wir wollen nicht übertreiben. Sagen wir mal, ich war sehr angetan und kann den Film bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. August 2022)

Ich verstehe eure Bewertungen mit 8/10 für Prey nicht. Wie bewertet ihr denn den ersten und den zweiten Teil? Wie kann ein Film mit so platten Figuren 8/10 erreichen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. August 2022)

Wohl wieder so ein Film, der die Gemüter spaltet...


----------



## Birdy84 (9. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wohl wieder so ein Film, der die Gemüter spaltet...


Ich denke nicht, dazu ist er zu einfach gestrickt und hat zu offensichtliche Probleme. Da gibt es recht wenig zu diskutieren und es geht hauptsächlich um persönliche Vorlieben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. August 2022)

Anscheinend schon, wenn Wertungen so sehr auseinanderklaffen.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Anscheinend schon, wenn Wertungen so sehr auseinanderklaffen.


Ich behaupte mal, die Leute sind sich ihrer Bewertungsgrundlage nicht richtig bewusst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, die Leute sind sich ihrer Bewertungsgrundlage nicht richtig bewusst.


Was meinst du genau damit? Hört sich an, als würde das Unterbewusstsein irgendwelche Wertungen treffen.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau damit? Hört sich an, als würde das Unterbewusstsein irgendwelche Wertungen treffen.


Ich meine, dass bei es bei 8/10 nur zwei Stufen darüber gibt, was wenig Spielraum lässt, bessere Filme, die es definitiv gibt, einzuordnen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eure Bewertungen mit 8/10 für Prey nicht. Wie bewertet ihr denn den ersten und den zweiten Teil? Wie kann ein Film mit so platten Figuren 8/10 erreichen?


Teil 1 würde ich 9/10 geben, Teil 2 solide 8/10.
Jeweils bewertet in ihrer Kategorie bzw. ihrem Genre, also nicht unbedingt verglichen mit "Schindlers Liste" und so.

"Platte Figuren" ist dabei etwas, was ich bei _sämtlichen_ Predator-Filmen besser nicht als Kriterium führe. Tatsächlich vielschichtige  Charaktere gab es in "Alien" und "Alien²", mit etwas Wohlwollen punktuell auch noch in "Alien 3", aber ansonsten ist dieser Kosmos ein Dorado für platte Figuren: harte BlackOps, harte Cops, selten dämliche Teenager etc..


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. August 2022)

Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, dieses neue Verlangen nach "Tiefe" in Action Filmen - wenn ich zurückdenke, womit ich aufgewachsen bin in 80/90er. Die ganzen Sly, Arnie, Van Damme, Jackie Chan "Schlag mich tot" waren alle flach, hat dem Spaß trotzdem keinen Abbruch getan, sogar im Gegenteil; wenn ich deepes Storytelling möchte, schau ich mir Arthouse und Dramen an...


----------



## Two-Face (9. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, dieses neue Verlangen nach "Tiefe" in Action Filmen - wenn ich zurückdenke, womit ich aufgewachsen bin in 80/90er. Die ganzen Sly, Arnie, Van Damme, Jackie Chan "Schlag mich tot" waren alle flach,


Also _Terminator 2_ war alles andere als flach...
Oder der erste _Mad Max _und_ Rambo_.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. August 2022)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also _Terminator 2_ war alles andere als flach...
> Oder der erste _Mad Max _und_ Rambo_.


Klassiker, ohne Frage! Aber bei solchen Debatten, wäre es halt günstig auch zu klären, was mit "flach" gemeint ist. Ansonsten fehlt jegliche Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. August 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Teil 1 würde ich 9/10 geben, Teil 2 solide 8/10.
> Jeweils bewertet in ihrer Kategorie bzw. ihrem Genre, also nicht unbedingt verglichen mit "Schindlers Liste" und so.
> 
> "Platte Figuren" ist dabei etwas, was ich bei _sämtlichen_ Predator-Filmen besser nicht als Kriterium führe. Tatsächlich vielschichtige  Charaktere gab es in "Alien" und "Alien²", mit etwas Wohlwollen punktuell auch noch in "Alien 3", aber ansonsten ist dieser Kosmos ein Dorado für platte Figuren: harte BlackOps, harte Cops, selten dämliche Teenager etc..





AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt, dieses neue Verlangen nach "Tiefe" in Action Filmen - wenn ich zurückdenke, womit ich aufgewachsen bin in 80/90er. Die ganzen Sly, Arnie, Van Damme, Jackie Chan "Schlag mich tot" waren alle flach, hat dem Spaß trotzdem keinen Abbruch getan, sogar im Gegenteil; wenn ich deepes Storytelling möchte, schau ich mir Arthouse und Dramen an...


Vergleicht doch mal den Predator mit Arnie mit Prey im Hinblick auf die Truppe rund um den Protagonisten. Welche bleiben eher in Erinnerung und warum?
Dann kann man sich fragen, welche Entwicklung der Protagonist durchlebt und in wie fern ihn die Ereignisse beeinflussen?

@Mahoy: Es geht nicht darum aus einem Actionfilm eine Charakterstudie zu machen. Ich setze viel früher an und frage mich warum einige Filme Charakterentwicklung hinten runter fallen lassen oder (besonders in Bezug auf Frauenrollen) völlig unpassend darstellen? Dabei finde ich besonders kurios, wenn ein Arnold-Schwarzenegger-Film aus den 80ern dabei besser abschneidet als aktuelle Filme.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2022)

The Wave - die Todeswelle: 8/10

Norwegischer Katastrophenfilm. Fand ich ganz gut.


----------



## Mahoy (10. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Vergleicht doch mal den Predator mit Arnie mit Prey im Hinblick auf die Truppe rund um den Protagonisten. Welche bleiben eher in Erinnerung und warum?


Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, erinnere ich mich nur nach den Texaner mit seiner Minigun - und zwar wegen seiner Minigun. Und an den Indianer, womit die Brücke zu Prey geschlagen wäre. 

Prey fokussiert sich stark auf die Beziehung der Geschwister, die zwar auch nicht hochkomplex ist, aber doch deutlich stärker herausgearbeitet ist als sehr stereotype Waffenbrüderschaft von Dutschs Truppe. Selbst Dutch selbst entwickelt sich im Laufe des Films praktisch gar nicht - aus einem total selbstsicheren Kämpfertypen wird ein leicht erschütterter Kämpfertyp, weil er mit einem ungewohnten Gegner konfrontiert wird - nicht aber mit sich selbst und seinen Lebensentscheidungen.

Eine Reflektion darüber, wer in in den Settings der Filme eigentlich der Predator, also das größere/schlimmere Raubtier ist, findet unter den Charakteren niemals statt. Das bleibt dem Publikum überlassen und im Grunde in den Filmen 1, 2 und Prey am besten angeregt. Einmal geht es um militärische Gewalt, dann um urbane Gewalt und in Prey um den Kampf Mensch gegen Natur. Also sogar eine sehr logische Fortsetzung.

Darüber hinaus ist diesbezüglich eigentlich nur noch "Predators" erwähnenswert, der allerdings charakterliche (Selbst-) Reflektion auch nur anreißt und ansonsten versucht, möglichst viele Varianten des "Raubtiers Mensch" auf einmal in die Arena zu setzen.
Alle anderen Filme sind Horrorfilme nach Schema F, nur mit einem Yautja als (eines der) Monster und kaum der Erinnerung wert.




Birdy84 schrieb:


> Dann kann man sich fragen, welche Entwicklung der Protagonist durchlebt und in wie fern ihn die Ereignisse beeinflussen?


Darüber könnte man reden, wenn thematisiert worden wäre, wie - ich überspitze mal eben gnadenlos - Dutch nach den Ereignissen im Dschungel einen Buchladen eröffnet und Harrigan nach den Erlebnissen in Los Angeles einen Taco-Stand.
Sie bleiben jedoch genau das, was sie schon vorher waren, lediglich mit der Ergänzung, sich in ihrem jeweiligen Revier als Alpha-Predator durchgesetzt zu haben.

Das ist keine charakterliche Entwicklung, sondern die Erfüllung des Fazits, das sich durch alle Filme zielt: "Leg dich nicht mit Homo sapiens an, wir haben eine starke Affinität zu großen Knüppeln und opponierbare Daumen!"


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. August 2022)

Flucht aus Pretoria
Nach einer wahren Begebenheit.
Radcliffe als politischer Gefangener des Apartheid Staats South Africa, plant mit Gleichgesinnten die Flucht aus dem Gefängnis für Weiße. Fand den sehr spannend bis zum Schluss!


----------



## PCGHGS (10. August 2022)

Nope (IMAX) 7,5/10


----------



## RyzA (14. August 2022)

Hollow Man: 8/10

Hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Cooler SciFi-Horror von Paul Verhoeven. Kevin Bacon als fieser unsichtbarer Wissenschaftler.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2022)

Nope 8,5/10


----------



## T'PAU (14. August 2022)

Moonfall  *5/10*

Hab ja schon so einige Verschwörungstheorien und Filme über den Mond gesehen, aber das toppt wirklich alles! Abstruser geht's nicht! 
Alles irgendwie austauschbar mit anderen Katastrophenfilmen (vom gleichen Macher), teils wieder extrem übertrieben (Start des Space-Shuttle usw.) und unrealistisch.

Kann man sich mal antun. Vorher Hirn abschalten (wie üblich bei solchen Filmen), danach schnell wieder vergessen (ach ja, geht ja nicht, Hirn war ja abgeschaltet )!


----------



## PCGHGS (14. August 2022)

Top Gun: Maverick (IMAX) 8/10
Bullet Train 8,5/10


----------



## M1lchschnitte (14. August 2022)

Wonder Woman 1984
0/10

Ehrlich, wie konnten die den Film so unglaublich verkacken? Eine Schande.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. August 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Wonder Woman 1984
> 0/10
> 
> Ehrlich, wie konnten die den Film so unglaublich verkacken? Eine Schande.


Erinnerst du dich noch, als ich dir schrieb, dass du dich auf das Schlimmste gefasst machen sollst?
Hab wohl nicht untertrieben😅


----------



## M1lchschnitte (15. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Erinnerst du dich noch, als ich dir schrieb, dass du dich auf das Schlimmste gefasst machen sollst?
> Hab wohl nicht untertrieben😅


Wir hatten ihn deswegen sogar verschoben, aber jetzt wollten wir ihn doch mal gucken, weil der erste wirklich ziemlich gut war...

Du hast mich nicht hart genug gewarnt!


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Wonder Woman 1984
> 0/10
> 
> Ehrlich, wie konnten die den Film so unglaublich verkacken? Eine Schande.


0/10? Wie geht das?  

Nicht mal Uwe Boll Filme haben eine 0/10.


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2022)

WW84 ist jetzt nicht der beste Film, aber 0/10 auch nicht. 
Ich sehe den eher bei 4,5/10.

Uncharted, 5/10.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (15. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> 0/10? Wie geht das?
> 
> Nicht mal Uwe Boll Filme haben eine 0/10.


Über die kann man wenigstens noch irgendwie lachen.

Nichts in diesem Film ergibt irgendeinen Sinn. Ich kann nicht eine einzige Sache benennen, die mir gefiel, der war von vorne bis hinten Blödsinn.

Ich war echt verzweifelt gestern Abend.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. August 2022)

The Batman 7,5/10

Emo Bruce Wayne ist schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber das Gesamtpaket der Atmosphäre ist schon wirklich sehr gut. Der Film ist insgesamt auch viel düsterer als alle vorherigen Batman-Streifen. Colin Farell als Pinguin war jedoch mein persönliches Highlight, ich hoffe, dass er im 2. Teil viel mehr Präsenz bekommt. 


Spoiler



Der neue Joker bekam leider nur ein paar Minuten, wirkte dafür aber äußerst vielversprechend!


----------



## M1lchschnitte (15. August 2022)

Etwas Positives will ich mal auch noch schreiben. 

The Boys Season 3
8/10

Soldier Boy ist klar meine Lieblingsfigur in der gesamten Serie.


----------



## RyzA (15. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Der Film ist insgesamt auch viel düsterer als alle vorherigen Batman-Streifen.


Auch düsterer als die Nolan-Trilogie?


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch düsterer als die Nolan-Trilogie?


Viel düsterer in jeglicher Hinsicht! Ich erinnere mich an keine Szene bei Tageslicht. Bruce Wayne wirkt auch wirklich zutiefst verstört und auch sehr verletzlich. Gotham ist eine gefühlte Endzeit-Stadt - ein reines Ghetto. Die Atmosphäre des Films und insbesondere Pattinsons Batman haben mich bisschen an den Film The Crow erinnert.


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2022)

Wie ist denn der Ton von WW84? 
Kann der überzeugen?  Ich will den nämlich auch noch schauen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (15. August 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Ton von WW84?
> Kann der überzeugen?  Ich will den nämlich auch noch schauen.


Der Ton? Meinst du Sounddesign oder Stimmung?


----------



## Iknownothing (15. August 2022)

Prey fantastischer Predatorfilm.


----------



## JoM79 (15. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Viel düsterer in jeglicher Hinsicht! Ich erinnere mich an keine Szene bei Tageslicht. Bruce Wayne wirkt auch wirklich zutiefst verstört und auch sehr verletzlich. Gotham ist eine gefühlte Endzeit-Stadt - ein reines Ghetto. Die Atmosphäre des Films und insbesondere Pattinsons Batman haben mich bisschen an den Film The Crow erinnert.


Pattinson ist für mich Batman mit dem alter ego Bruce Wayne. 
Keaton und Bale waren beide Bruce Wayne mit dem alter ego Batman. 
Die Grundstimmung ist echt viel düsterer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. August 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Pattinson ist für mich Batman mit dem alter ego Bruce Wayne.
> Keaton und Bale waren beide Bruce Wayne mit dem alter ego Batman.


Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst! Hab es so noch gar nicht betrachtet.


----------



## Cleriker (15. August 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Der Ton? Meinst du Sounddesign oder Stimmung?


Sounddesign. Klingt das was man hört realistisch? Oder ist das so krass drüber, so dass man das Gefühl hat alles wäre künstlich lauter als es sein sollte? Das ist bei Effekten ja oft so. Bei WW Teil eins war das beispielsweise so mit der gesamten Flugplatzszene. Da waren ihre Schritte und ihr Stöhnen immer noch laut zu hören, obwohl direkt vor der Kamera Rotoren drehten, Blitze einschlugen und überall was explodierte. Das gab so ein Gefühl als hätte sie extra ein Mikro am Hals und den Füßen und diese Spur wäre über alles andere gelegt.

Edit
Ich werde den einfach heute gucken und mir selbst ein Bild machen. Hoffentlich ist der nicht so schlecht wie man hier liest.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (15. August 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sounddesign. Klingt das was man hört realistisch? Oder ist das so krass drüber, so dass man das Gefühl hat alles wäre künstlich lauter als es sein sollte? Das ist bei Effekten ja oft so. Bei WW Teil eins war das beispielsweise so mit der gesamten Flugplatzszene. Da waren ihre Schritte und ihr Stöhnen immer noch laut zu hören, obwohl direkt vor der Kamera Rotoren drehten, Blitze einschlugen und überall was explodierte. Das gab so ein Gefühl als hätte sie extra ein Mikro am Hals und den Füßen und diese Spur wäre über alles andere gelegt.
> 
> Edit
> Ich werde den einfach heute gucken und mir selbst ein Bild machen. Hoffentlich ist der nicht so schlecht wie man hier liest.


Da habe ich nicht explizit drauf geachtet, klang halt wie der Durchschnitts-Blockbuster.
Soundtechnisch im Gedächtnis geblieben ist mir eigentlich nur, dass sie für eine Schlüsselszene den Soundtrack von Sunshine geklaut haben, anstatt Hans Zimmer zu nutzen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. August 2022)

Hier muss ich auch nochmal den Sound von The Batman loben, sowohl Musikuntermalung, als auch die Effekte, klingen übertrieben gut. 
In einer Szene piepte es und es hat sich so räumlich angehört, dass ich kurz meine Kopfhörer abnahm, um sicher zu gehen, dass es nicht im Haus oder von draußen kommt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. August 2022)

Incantation


----------



## Birdy84 (16. August 2022)

Hab nun Prey auch vollständig gesehen. Der Film bietet viel verschenktes Potential. Da ist das frühe Zeigen des Predators ohne, dass es den Film voranbringt. Im Gegenteil, es erweitert die Kluft zwischen Zuschauer und Protagonisten noch weiter, als sie ohnehin schon ist. Dadurch wird es schwieriger sich in die hineinzuversetzen. Und dabei sind es nur Szenen, wo der Predator Tiere jagt. Das passt zwar zur Grundthematik "Beute", lenkt aber durch die Darstellung vom eigentlichen Thema ab.
Insgesamt sind meisten Szenen mit dem Predator nicht sonderlich gelungen. Die Kampfszenen mit den Menschen sind (bis auf die gegen die Indianer) comichaft und passen daher nicht zum ernsten Ton und der eher realistischen Darstellung der Indianer. Zweifelhafter Höhepunkt dabei ist die Szene, wo sich der Franzose quasi selbst erschießt - ein billiger Witz auf Kosten der Spannung und der etablierten Welt. Das Ableben des Predators ist aus anderen Gründen allerdings nicht minder dämlich.
Obwohl recht wenig gesprochen wird, muss Naru aus irgendwelchen Gründen entweder offensichtliche Dinge sagen oder ihre Motivation nennen. Ich habe bewusst "nennen" geschrieben, weil es eine plausible Erklärung, die sich z.B. aus ihrem Charakter ergeben könnte, nicht vorhanden ist.

Aus der vorherigen Diskussion im Vergleich zum originalen Predator: Es steht außer Frage, dass Dutchs Truppe deutlich mehr Charakterzeichnung hat, als die Hansels aus Narus Truppe. Die, bis auf ihren Bruder, nur aus A-löchern besteht.
Auch wenn Dutch nicht die überwältigende Charakterentwicklung hat, so erfährt man jedoch, dass aus seiner anfänglichen Überlegenheit beinahe eine Niederlage wird und der Kerl zumindest völlig am Ende seiner Kräfte am Schluss ausgeflogen wird. Das passiert bei Naru nicht, auch weil sie zu keiner Zeit wirklich in Gefahr zu verlieren ist. Ziemlich stoisch (zu stoisch) kehrt sie am Ende zu ihrer Siedlung zurück. 
Im Gegensatz zu Naru foltert Dutch seine Gegner auch nicht, weil er ein unglaublich unwahrscheinliches Ableben seines Gegners zu vorhersehen vermag, wo selbst die Erklärung mit der Filmlogik ganz einfach nicht funktioniert.

So verschenkt der Film an vielen Stellen einfach zu holende Punkte, was sehr schade und unnötig ist, zumal er sich relativ viel Zeit nimmt die Welt von Naru detailiert aufzubauen. Eine 8 von 10 wäre er gewesen, wenn die Darstellung der Predators durchgängig geheimnisvoll, ernst, gefährlich und gerissen gewesen wäre. Die Aktion hätte stimmen müssen. Leider ziehen "glückliche" Zufälle und verschenkte (bzw. fehlende) Charaktermomente (wie z.B. die letzte Szene mit ihrem Bruder) die Qualität weiter nach unten. 6/10 maximal.


----------



## RyzA (16. August 2022)

@Birdy84 : Bitte Spoiler verwenden.  

Topic:

 Bent - Korruption kennt keine Regeln: 7/10

Solider Kriminal-Thriller mit Karl Urban in der Hauptrolle. Andy Garcia spielt auch mit.


----------



## trigger831 (16. August 2022)

Better Call Saul 9/10

Absolut verdientes Ende


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. August 2022)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Better Call Saul 9/10
> 
> Absolut verdientes Ende


Auch eben beendet. Gänsehaut! Es endet, wie es anfing, mit einer Zigarette rauchend an einer Wand angelehnt... 
Hätte damals nicht erwartet, dass der Spinoff es schafft, neben seinem großen Bruder so hell zu strahlen. 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2022)

Blutgericht in Texas


----------



## Birdy84 (17. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Birdy84 : Bitte Spoiler verwenden.


Was verrät deiner Ansicht nach zu viel?


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was verrät deiner Ansicht nach zu viel?


Ach egal.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ach egal.


Das dachte ich mir, da jeder Trailer mehr verrät.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. August 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir, da jeder Trailer mehr verrät.


Deshalb meide ich Trailer wie den Teufel


----------



## RyzA (17. August 2022)

Trailer muß ich gucken. Bin einfach zu neugierig.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Deshalb meide ich Trailer wie den Teufel


Ich auch, seitdem ich den Trailer von Terminator: Salvation gesehen hatte,  der den Kernpunkt der Geschichte spoilert. War das echt die beste Idee, die sie hatten?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (17. August 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich werde den einfach heute gucken und mir selbst ein Bild machen. Hoffentlich ist der nicht so schlecht wie man hier liest.


Wie gefiel er dir denn nun?


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. August 2022)

The Tax Collector
Knallharter Gangsta-Thriller in der Chicano Community von L.A. 
Fun Fact: Shia Lebouf ließ sich extra ein Tattoo für den Film stechen, welches man nur für einen kurzen Augenblick von 2 Sekunden sehen kann. Was für ein Psycho!


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

Star Trek - am Rande des Universums: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. August 2022)

She-Hulk: Die Anwältin


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. August 2022)

Day Shift 7/10
Jamie Foxx und Snoop Dogg als Vampirjäger in L.A.


----------



## RyzA (22. August 2022)

Extremities: 7/10

Filmdrama mit Farrah Fawcett. Das war eine schöne Frau.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. August 2022)

Candyman


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2022)

_Interceptor _(Originaltitel: The Wraith) mit Charlie Sheen 6,5 / 10

Allein schon die Kurzbeschreibung des Films - ermordeter Rennfahrer wird von außerirdischen Kräften wiederbelebt und ermordet nun seine Mörder - klingt arg nach 80er-Jahre B-Movie-Trash. Gut, ist er auch, aber die Rennszenen sind erstaunlich gut gemacht und die Darsteller (u.a. auch mit Nick Cassavettes und Randy Quaid) und Dialoge können überzeugen.
Wer auf so Kram steht, der sollte dem also Film 'ne Chance geben. 

Unbestreitbar gut ist aber der Soundtrack:  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7XCQCfXQG8, list: PLUH049yKNSGRLCnwbPK5PsYQBPnRE8vzx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (23. August 2022)

Interceptor ist ein Kultfilm. Ich würde den höher bewerten schon alleine wegen der Atmosphäre.
Dazu trägt ohne Frage zum großen Teil der geniale Soundtrack bei.


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Interceptor ist ein Kultfilm. Ich würde den höher bewerten schon alleine wegen der Atmosphäre.
> Dazu trägt ohne Frage zum großen Teil der geniale Soundtrack bei.


Ja, der Film hat schon seinen eigenen Charme - was ihn von anderen B-Filmen dieser Klasse abhebt ist, dass dort schon ein gewisses Maß an kreativer Eigenständigkeit und recht viel Herzblut reingeflossen ist.

Der Quatsch mit den Aliens oder was auch immer den Typen da hat wiederauferstehen und warum dazu zu Charlie Sheen hat werden lassen, war mir dann halt doch eine Spur zu trashig.

Wobei - Sherilyn Fenn habe ich ja ganz vergessen. Die reißt da natürlich auch so einiges raus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. August 2022)

Die Katze aus dem Weltraum


----------



## Mahoy (26. August 2022)

*Atomic Blonde* 6/10

Lag ewig auf dem Stapel, gestern hatte ich endlich mal Zeit dafür.
Nicht unbedingt ein schlechter Film, aber von der Story her furchtbar zerrupft und total unentschlossen, ob er ernsthafter Spionage-Thriller oder leicht überdrehte Comic-Verfilmung sein will. Womöglich hätte sich eine Miniserie eher angeboten, um alles so unterzubringen, dass es passt - oder halt Nebenstränge konsequenter herunterfallen lassen.

Ein Arbeitskollege meinte heute, ich solle nicht so überkritisch sein, zumal es nicht allzu viele Filme gäbe, in denen Charlize Theron mit Sofia Boutella rummacht. Ich überlege noch, ob ich das gelten lassen will.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. August 2022)

Amityville Horror


----------



## RyzA (28. August 2022)

HDR -  Die Rückkehr des Königs: 10/10

Für mich der beste Teil der Reihe. Hat auch nicht umsonst 11 Oscars bekommen.
Ich freue mich schon auf die HDR Serie welche am 2. September los geht.
Bin schon wieder richtig in Mittelerde Stimmung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. August 2022)

Prey  7,5/10

Der Horror eines Predator Films liegt für mich darin, dass ich ein gewisses Gefühl der Hilflosigkeit gegenüber einem in allen Hinsichten überlegenen Gegner erhalte. Das ist mMn die Essenz eines Predator Films, und genau das hat mir der Film wirklich gut vermitteln können. Punktabzug gibt's jedoch für mehr oder weniger Mary Poppins Schema.

Den Vergleich mit Teil 1 versuche ich stark auszublenden bei jedem Predator Film, da der immer wieder als Kritikpunkt angeführt wurde. Ich halte den Vergleich für unfair. Habe einfach eingesehen, dass nie mehr ein Predator an die 80er-Action-Alphatier-Coolness vom 1. Teil ranreichen wird. Dafür war er einfach zu Perfekt in allen Belangen und zweifellos einer meiner liebsten Filme.

Aber davon abgesehen ist Prey ein guter Predator Streifen, den ich mir definitiv nochmal geben werde.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. August 2022)

Gerade einen Re-Watch von Peaky Blinders gestartet, bevor ich mir die aktuelle(n) Staffel(n) angucke.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. August 2022)

Die Rückkehr der Killertomaten


----------



## Birdy84 (29. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habe einfach eingesehen, dass nie mehr ein Predator an die 80er-Action-Alphatier-Coolness vom 1. Teil ranreichen wird.


Ganz ausschließen würde ich das nicht. Habe kürzlich Boss Level gesehen, der zwar von seiner Machart modern ist, aber von der Geschichte auch locker den 80ern entsprungen sein könnte. Es werden also noch solche Filme produziert.
Davon abgesehen hat Boss Level, für mich unerwartet, mehr Substanz als Prey.  Es gibt eine Charakterentwicklung beim Protagonisten am Ende hat er eine andere Sicht auf sein Leben und man merkt, dass die Erlebnisse ihn beeinflusst haben. Das fehlt leider komplett bei Prey.

Hier ist übrigens eine gute Analyse von Prey, die leider zeigt, warum der Film eher Mittelmaß ist: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0varO32Wb_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (29. August 2022)

So, nachdem nun auch die III. Staffel der SciFi Dark Matter kostenlos auf prime ist, natürlich reingezogen.
Witzige Unterhaltung mit z. T. komplexen Themen wie künstliche Intelligenz und Zeitreiseparadoxon.
Bin ein Fan der Serie geworden, somit 8 von 10


----------



## Mahoy (29. August 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> So, nachdem nun auch die III. Staffel der SciFi Dark Matter kostenlos auf prime ist, natürlich reingezogen.
> Witzige Unterhaltung mit z. T. komplexen Themen wie künstliche Intelligenz und Zeitreiseparadoxon.
> Bin ein Fan der Serie geworden, somit 8 von 10


Ich fand zwar, dass die dritte und letzte Staffel im Vergleich zu den ersten beiden schon ein wenig geschwächelt hat, aber trotzdem ist Dark Matter eine der besten SF-Serien der letzten Jahre.

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass es irgendwann weitergeht oder wir wenigstens eine Miniserie oder einen Film bekommen, der die wesentlichen Handlungsstränge ordentlich abschließt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. August 2022)

The Sadness

Einfach nur abartig!


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2022)

Im ZDF kommt jetzt wohl jeden Montag die Serie "The Tourist".
Finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2022)

Und wieder ist Freitag der 13.


----------



## Mahoy (31. August 2022)

Samaritan 6,5/10

Jetzt sicherlich nicht die beste Leistung von Stallone, aber so schlecht, wie der Film geredet wird, ist er nun wirklich nicht.

Eigentlich kankt er nur daran, dass er für den Protagonisten bis zum Schluss keinen würdigen Widersacher anbietet - zu sehen, wie ein (wenn auch gealteter) Super"held" reihenweise gewöhnliche Gangmitglieder umhaut, ist tatsächlich ein wenig unbefriedigend.

Gut, er kämpft gewissermaßen auch gegen sich selbst und seine Schuld, aber das hätte ohne ein übernatürliches Element deutlich besser funktioniert, denn das Thema mit der inneren Hürde wirkt eben nicht mehr, nachdem er sich dann doch zum Handeln entschließt bzw. zum Handeln gezwungen ist.

Der Plot Twist war ganz nett, aber für genrekundige Zuschauer spätestens nach den ersten 20 Minuten absehbar bzw. eine sehr wahrscheinliche Option.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2022)

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs


----------



## der_yappi (6. September 2022)

*Ralph Reichts*

War ne ganz gute Unterhaltung für nen Montag Abend


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2022)

Me Time


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

"Die Ringe der Macht" Folgen 1& 2 - 7/10

Gefällt mir bisher ganz gut. Schöne Bilder und gute Musik (von Bear McCreary). Die Schauspieler sind mir auch symphatisch. Galadriel gefällt mir sehr gut und ist fast schön wie im Film.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (6. September 2022)

Hunters Creek sagen wir 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2022)

Niemand kommt hier lebend raus


----------



## compisucher (7. September 2022)

The Silent Sea, koreanische SciFi, war OK
7/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. September 2022)

*Gotham *
Hatte mich bisher nie dran gewagt, weil 5 Staffeln je 22 Folgen (bis auf die letzte "kurze" Staffel mit 13 Folgen) schon ein Umfangsmonster sind. Weil ich aber seit kurzem wieder auf meinem alle Jahre wiederkehrenden Batman-Trip bin (ja, das Kind in mir wird hoffentlich bis ins hohe Alter hinein einen bequemen Platz behalten), hab ich mich jetzt doch mal durchgerungen und bin sehr positiv überrascht. 
Die Serie hat eine richtig geile Optik. Charaktere wie Pinguin und Nygma sind irgendwie zugleich schräg und auf eine weirde Art auch sympathisch.
Die up and downs in den bisher geschauten 2 Staffeln ist heftig.
 - Somit auch zum Pacing der Serie, welches echt rasant ist. Also langweilig wird es nie und Charakter Entwicklung ist manchmal vielleicht auch einen Ticken zu schnell, aber besser so als öde Langeweile, weil nichts passiert.
Davon abgesehen, sind all die neuinterpretierten Origins der bekanntesten Charaktere im Batman-Verse für mich alten Fan schon sehr spannend anzusehen, obwohl die Abweichungen schon stark sind, aber als Gedanken-Experiment schon richtig nice. Bin wirklich gespannt, wo die Reise noch hingeht, nach den dynamischen ersten 2 Staffeln. Insbesondere mit Bruce und Selina, die hier ja als Child-Actors mit jeder Staffel größer werden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. September 2022)

I Am Zlatan


----------



## T'PAU (7. September 2022)

*House of the Dragon*

Kommt allmählich in Fahrt, ist aber trotzdem noch weit entfernt vom "Original" GoT!
Die  zum Glück nicht übermässig oft eingesetzte Drachen-Action (mit neuen Drachen-Spezies) kommt sehr gut rüber!


*The Batman*

Muss ich mir nochmal anschauen, da ich mehrmals weggenschlummert bin.   
Nicht weil er langweilig wäre, im Gegenteil. Was ich bisher gesehen hab, konnte gefallen.
Natürlich mit fast drei Stunden mal wieder viel zu lang!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2022)

28 Days Later


----------



## Mahoy (10. September 2022)

*Thor: Love and Thunder* 7/10

Der Film geht in Sachen Gekasper eher in Richtung Guardians of the Galaxy, was ich im Thor-Subkosmos des MCU eher etwas unpassend fand (und eigentlich immer noch finde), aber ich hatte trotzdem meinen Spaß.

Es zünden nicht alle Gags und einige sind sogar ... Nun ja, ich sage mal so, ein wenig Alkohol hätte sicher nicht geschadet.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2022)

Ad Astra - zu den Sternen: 7/10

Eigentlich mehr eine Charakterstudie als SciFi-Film. Aber sehr gut gespielt von Brad Pitt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2022)

Thor: Love and Thunder


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ad Astra - zu den Sternen: 7/10
> 
> Eigentlich mehr eine Charakterstudie als SciFi-Film. Aber sehr gut gespielt von Brad Pitt.


Okay, das dämpft gerade meine Erwartungen. Habe nämlich ein 2. Interstellar erwartet.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Okay, das dämpft gerade meine Erwartungen. Habe nämlich ein 2. Interstellar erwartet.


Interstellar finde ich deutlich besser.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. September 2022)

Moonfall (2/10)

Abgesehen von der Qualität der Specials Effects ist der Film auf der "Höhe" von 90er Jahre TV-Produktionen.

Richtiger Schmonz, ich glaube sogar "The Core" war deutlich besser. Und der gilt ja schon als einer der schlechtesten Filme der modernen SciFi


----------



## seventyseven (12. September 2022)

Einmal komplett Breaking Bad > El Camino > Better Call Saul am Stück geschaut


----------



## der_yappi (12. September 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> *Ralph Reichts*
> 
> War ne ganz gute Unterhaltung für nen Montag Abend



Und am WE den zweiten Teil dazu angekuckt => *Chaos im Netz*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2022)

Samaritan


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (12. September 2022)

Ip Man 1 - 4 + Master Z Ip Man Legacy


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Richtiger Schmonz, ich glaube sogar "The Core" war deutlich besser. Und der gilt ja schon als einer der schlechtesten Filme der modernen SciFi


Schlecht nicht direkt aber The Core gilt als SiFi Film mit der miesesten wissenschaftlichen Erklärung, knapp vor Armageddon. Aber Moonfall toppt alles. Einen weißen Zwerg im Mond verstecken -- so ein Unsinn. Ein weißer Zwerg hat immer die doch gleiche Masse wie der Stern, das macht sich bemerkbar.


----------



## Mahoy (12. September 2022)

*American Gigolo* 8/10

Mein lieber Scholli, da stimmt nach Sichtung der ersten Episode wirklich alles: Story, Dialoge, Acting - alles auf den Punkt.

Wer immer auf den Gedanken gekommen ist, den Punisher als knastgealterten Luxusstricher zu besetzen, sollte einen Orden erhalten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schlecht nicht direkt aber The Core gilt als SiFi Film mit der miesesten wissenschaftlichen Erklärung, knapp vor Armageddon. Aber Moonfall toppt alles. Einen weißen Zwerg im Mond verstecken -- so ein Unsinn. Ein weißer Zwerg hat immer die doch gleiche Masse wie der Stern, das macht sich bemerkbar.



Mir haben auch die Mondkrustentrümmer sehr gut gefallen, die explodiert sind bei Kollisionen untereinander.


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Mir haben auch die Mondkrustentrümmer sehr gut gefallen, die explodiert sind bei Kollisionen untereinander.


Toootaaaal realistisch, der Mond besteht zu mind. 90% aus TNT...


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Toootaaaal realistisch, der Mond besteht zu mind. 90% aus TNT...


Immerhin wurde erklärt, dass der Mond zerbrechen wird und nicht als ganzes Stück auf der Erde einschlägt.
Das hat Armageddon nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immerhin wurde erklärt, dass der Mond zerbrechen wird und nicht als ganzes Stück auf der Erde einschlägt.
> Das hat Armageddon nicht hinbekommen.


Wenn man dem Universe Sandbox  glauben schenken mag, wird der Mond nicht zerbrechen.
Angeblich physikalisch alles korrekt.
Keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt, sieht aber witzig aus, wenn die Erde vorm Jupiter tatsächlich zerrissen wird und Shoemaker like als helle Lichtpunkte in Einzelteilen in die Atmosphäre stürzt.








						Universe Sandbox on Steam
					

Create and destroy on an unimaginable scale... with a space simulator that merges real-time gravity, climate, collision, and material interactions to reveal the beauty of our universe and the fragility of our planet. Includes VR support for HTC Vive, Oculus Rift+Touch, and Windows Mixed Reality.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn man dem Universe Sandbox  glauben schenken mag, wird der Mond nicht zerbrechen.
> Angeblich physikalisch alles korrekt.
> Keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt, sieht aber witzig aus, wenn die Erde vorm Jupiter tatsächlich zerrissen wird und Shoemaker like als helle Lichtpunkte in Einzelteilen in die Atmosphäre stürzt.
> 
> ...


Doch, der Mond zerbricht, wenn er sich der Erde annähert. Verantwortlich dafür ist die Roche Grenze. Wenn die Gravitation der Erde stärker ist als die Kraft, die den Mond zusammen hält, zerbricht der Mond. Genau das ist ja beim Kometen passiert, der auf den Jupiter eingeschlagen ist.


----------



## compisucher (12. September 2022)

Dann ist ein Fehler im Simulationsprogramm...


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Toootaaaal realistisch, der Mond besteht zu mind. 90% aus TNT...


Aber wenigstens zu den restlichen Prozenten aus Käse, oder?


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. September 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens zu den restlichen Prozenten aus Käse, oder?


Nein, nur das von Emmerich genutzte Film Zelluloid soll wohl aus Käse bestanden haben...


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

Honest Thief: 6.5/10

Solche Actionfilme mit Liam Neeson ähneln sich sehr. Die "Taken" Reihe finde ich noch am besten.


----------



## der_yappi (13. September 2022)

Gestern die finale 2h Episode *"Mach Gut, Leb Wohl und Amen"* von *M*A*S*H* angekuckt.
Disney+ hatte alle bis auf genau diese Folge im Streaming - keine Ahnung warum die das Finale nicht haben...
(zum Glück hab ich das ganze auch noch auf DVD)

Für mich DIE beste TV Serie mit einem guten und würdigem Abschluss und nicht wie andere Serien die gefühlt mittendrin aufhören


----------



## M1lchschnitte (13. September 2022)

Auch endlich mal "Prey".
7,5/10

Insgesamt ein guter Film, aber ich habe das Gefühl, man hätte mehr rausholen können.

Trotzdem der beste Predator nach dem Original.
Und der Hund war super.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Trotzdem der beste Predator nach dem Original.


Ich finde der zweite Teil wird von vielen unterschätzt.
Der kommt für mich gleich nach dem Ersten.

"Prey" muß ich mir aber noch angucken.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (13. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde der zweite Teil wird von vielen unterschätzt.
> Der kommt für mich gleich nach dem Ersten.
> 
> "Prey" muß ich mir aber noch angucken.


Ich bin kein Fan von dem Großstadtsetting. Meiner Meinung nach passt das nicht zum Kern der Geschichte, dem Kräftemessen zweier Jäger. Sowas gehört einfach in die Wildnis.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fan von dem Großstadtsetting. Meiner Meinung nach passt das nicht zum Kern der Geschichte, dem Kräftemessen zweier Jäger. Sowas gehört einfach in die Wildnis.


Ich fand gerade geil das es  in der Großstadt spielt.
Und Danny Glover finde ich auch cool.
Aber so unterschiedlich sind Geschmäcker. 

Am schlechtesten fand ich bis jetzt AVP 2. Der war Murks.
Aber "Upgrade" habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.
Den werde ich noch angucken.
Im Moment sind alle Predator Filme auf Disney.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (13. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich fand gerade geil das es  in der Großstadt spielt.
> Und Danny Glover finde ich auch cool.
> Aber so unterschiedlich sind Geschmäcker.
> 
> ...


Von "Upgrade" habe ich Sonntag überhaupt erst erfahren, als der nach dem Film in der Vorschauliste war. 
Weiß nicht, ob ich den gucken möchte...

Predators fehlt mir auch noch, fällt mir grad auf.
Mit AVP konnte ich auch nicht viel anfangen. Das Spiel war allerdings geil.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Predators fehlt mir auch noch, fällt mir grad auf.


Den fand ich so mittelmäßig.



M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Mit AVP konnte ich auch nicht viel anfangen. Das Spiel war allerdings geil.


Den ersten AVP Film im Eis fand ich ok.

Das erste Spiel was ich davon gezockt hatte war damals auf der Atari Jaguar.
War aber schei**e. Voll lahm.
Später auf der PS1 das war besser. 

*Edit:* Ne auf der PS1 gab es glaube ich nur Alien Trilogie und nicht AVP.

AVP gab es später für die PS2. Aber für den PC hatte ich das auch.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (13. September 2022)

Genau, die Version von 1999.
Ich hatte allerdings eine *hust* _modifizierte _Version, die immer an der gleichen Stelle abstürzte, deshalb konnte ich es nie durchspielen.
Leider ist es bis heute indiziert, sonst hätte ich bei Steam oder GOG längst zugegriffen. 

War der erste AVP Film der in der Pyramide? Mit Lance Hendriksen? Ich krieg die beiden manchmal durcheinander...


----------



## Rizzard (13. September 2022)

*Thor - Love & Thunder*

Mal ehrlich, was war das denn bitte?
Von Marvel kommt aktuell nur noch Grütze. Zuletzt Dr. Strange 2, und jetzt Das hier.

Starbesetzt von vorne bis hinten, Natalie Portman, Russel Crow, Christian Bale, usw.
Und dann macht man da eine stupide Komödie draus.
Teil 3 war schon sehr mau, nur auf Comedy ausgelegt, und diente wohl lediglich dazu Hulk zurückzuholen und Mjolnir zu zerstören, aber Love&Thunder ist totaler Crap.
Vorallem Natalie Portman als "Mighty Thor". Wieso kann sie plötzlich Mjolnir nutzen wie Thor. War mir garnicht bekannt das sie die Göttin des Donners ist und Mjolnir die Blitze Inklusive liefert.

Waren Teil 1 oder Teil 2 (Dark Kingdom) noch etwas ernst und düster, ist Teil 4 nur noch Disneyland.
Waren einst die Marvelfilme für mich ein Garant der Unterhaltung, verkommt es immer mehr zu ...... ich weis nicht mal mehr wie ich das überhaupt benennen soll.

Eines hat mir am Ende doch gefallen. 2 Ziegen.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> *American Gigolo* 8/10
> 
> Mein lieber Scholli, da stimmt nach Sichtung der ersten Episode wirklich alles: Story, Dialoge, Acting - alles auf den Punkt.


Ich habe mich kurz gefragt, wie diese Wertung zu deiner Wertung von Prey in Zusammenhang steht. Aber du scheinst ja unterschiedliche Masstäbe, abhängig vom Genre des Films, anzusetzen. Das macht es sehr schwer deine Einschätzung für sich selbst einzurodnen.

Mich wundert es, dass sich hier noch niemand zu Rings of Power geäußert hat. Nach nun drei Folgen könnte man die Handlung umfassend auf einem Bierdeckel zusammenfassen, so wenig passiert bis dahin. Und selbst das was passiert, wird z.T. aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht gezeigt. Obwohl die Gründe nicht so ganz unerklärlich sind, denn schließlich ist es auch mit der dünnen Logik der Serie einfach nicht zu erklären, wie die Elfen von ihrem Wachturm aus 



Spoiler



die Orks nicht sehen können, die sich eine hunderte Meter breite Schneise der Verwüstung graben (lassen), und sich dennoch von ihnen gefangen nehmen lassen.


Auch verlangt die Serie einerseits, dass der Zuschauer Ereignisse außerhalb von ihr kennt, weil sie für ein paar Aussagen selbst gar keinen Kontext schafft und so den Zuschauer ahnungslos zurück lässt, andererseits dichtet sie essentielle Figuren und Ereigsnisse um oder hinzu, sodass man sich fragt, für wen die Serie eingentlich sein soll.
Dann sind da die Hobbits, die sich von Szene zu Szene komplett widersprüchlich verhalten und sich als Haufen Geisterkranker Asozialer entpuppt. Auch da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum wird sich die Mühe gemacht, die Hobbits krampfhaft einzubringen, nur um sie dann durch ihr Verhalten komplett zu dekonstruieren? Dieser Widerspruch ergibt selbst innerhalb der etablierten Geschichte überhaupt keinen Sinn (und im großen Kontext erst recht nicht).
Vor diesem Hintergrund gehen dann kleinere Ungereimtheiten, wie die unerklärliche Diversität, innerhalb dieser sehr kleinen Hobbit Gemeinde. Wenn die nach eigenen Angaben bereits seit 1000 Jahren so isoliert leben, obwohl das die Hintergrundgeschichte nicht hergeben würde, wären solche Unterschiede damit bereits ausgeschlossen. Ein klarer Fall von "Style over Substance", wobei man hier statt "Style" eher von "aktuell angesagter politischer Haltung" sprechen sollte.
Warum verhält sich Galadriel, trotz ihrer 1000 Jahre Lebenserfahrung, wie eine verwöhnte Bratze, die vielleicht grade einmal volljährig geworden ist? Sie droht Leuten, die ihr potenziell helfen könnten oder tatsächlich geholfen haben,  scheinbar grundlos und erwartet dabei weitere Unterstützung zu erhalten. Wenn das die Grundlage für eine tiefgreifende Charakterentwicklung sein sollte, ist das einfach unglaubwürdig.
Unterm Strich ist die Sendungs bislang mit einem Strohfeuer gleichzusetzen, dass unnatürlich langsam brennt.

Edit: 





M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Genau, die Version von 1999.
> Ich hatte allerdings eine *hust* _modifizierte _Version, die immer an der gleichen Stelle abstürzte, deshalb konnte ich es nie durchspielen.
> Leider ist es bis heute indiziert, sonst hätte ich bei Steam oder GOG längst zugegriffen.


Hier die Lösung:


shaboo schrieb:


> Die Shop-Auswahl hängt bei GOG nicht direkt von der IP ab. VPN braucht man daher nicht und wird auch nicht in jedem Fall funktionieren. Der Kram läuft über Cookies, also muss nur das Cookie gog_lc auf den Wert AT_EUR_de-DE gesetzt werden (bei Firefox z.B. unter Weitere Werkzeuge -> Werkzeuge für Web-Entwickler -> Web-Speicher) und schon kann nach Herzenslust gestöbert werden.





M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> War der erste AVP Film der in der Pyramide? Mit Lance Hendriksen? Ich krieg die beiden manchmal durcheinander...


Ja und ja.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Vorallem Natalie Portman als "Mighty Thor". Wieso kann sie plötzlich Mjolnir nutzen wie Thor. War mir garnicht bekannt das sie die Göttin des Donners ist und Mjolnir die Blitze Inklusive liefert.


Wurde doch erklärt. Ich dachte, du hast den Film gesehen?


----------



## Rizzard (13. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wurde doch erklärt. Ich dachte, du hast den Film gesehen?


Ich kann mich nur dran erinnern das Mjolnir sie beschützen soll (lt Thor). Ich weis aber nicht wie sie im Stande ist Blitze wie Thor zu erschaffen. Mjolnir ist meines Wissens nur ein Kraftverstärker. Und sie ist nicht die Göttin des Donners oder überhaupt eine Göttin.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass sich hier noch niemand zu Rings of Power geäußert hat.


Hat ja gerade erst angefangen.... 
Im Moment bei mir 6 von 10.


Spoiler



Wenn Meteorman dann tatsächlich Gandalf ist, werde ich zum Saruman und es gibt eine Abwertung auf 5/10
Der Gandalf hat gefälligst auf einem weissen Pferd herbeizureiten.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> War der erste AVP Film der in der Pyramide? Mit Lance Hendriksen? Ich krieg die beiden manchmal durcheinander...


Genau!  



Rizzard schrieb:


> Eines hat mir am Ende doch gefallen. 2 Ziegen.


Dann wäre dieser Film vielleicht auch etwas für dich: Männer, die auf Ziegen starren


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. September 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Von "Upgrade" habe ich Sonntag überhaupt erst erfahren, als der nach dem Film in der Vorschauliste war.
> Weiß nicht, ob ich den gucken möchte...


Tu dir einen Gefallen und mach es nicht! Der Film ist absoluter Schund. Nicht B- sondern C-Niveau, wenn überhaupt.


M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Predators fehlt mir auch noch, fällt mir grad auf.


Predators fand ich persönlich gut. Der Film wirkt zwar wie ein Neuaufguss vom 1. Teil, hat aber genug neue Ideen und die Atmosphäre in diesem Dschungel ist wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (13. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Tu dir einen Gefallen und mach es nicht! Der Film ist absoluter Schund. Nicht B- sondern C-Niveau, wenn überhaupt.


Danke für die Warnung. Diesmal beachte ich sie auch. 
Von WW84 hab ich mich immer noch nicht erholt...


----------



## Rizzard (13. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, dass sich hier noch niemand zu Rings of Power geäußert hat.


Ich warte (genau wie bei House of the Dragon) bis die Serie komplett verfügbar ist. Vorher fang ich nicht an.



M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Von WW84 hab ich mich immer noch nicht erholt...


Der Schock saß bei mir damals auch tief.^^


----------



## Birdy84 (13. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hat ja gerade erst angefangen....
> Im Moment bei mir 6 von 10.
> 
> 
> ...


Warum ist ausgerechnet das für dich wichtig?


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Warum ist ausgerechnet das für dich wichtig?


Weil die Szenarien


Spoiler



a) er wäre ein Außerirdischer
b) es gibt eine so große Kanone in Mittelerde
c) wie überlebt er a) und b) Absturz ohne Airbag


absurd sind.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Weil die Szenarien
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Soweit ich weiß, ist Wiedergeburt ein zentrales Thema. Dass die Hobbits in 1000 Jahren keinen weiteren Zwischenfall dokumentiert haben, ist verwunderlich, aber im Angesicht der anderen Logik Krater, die in der Sendung sind, auch wiederum auch nicht.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Dass die Hobbits in 1000 Jahren keinen weiteren Zwischenfall dokumentiert haben, ist verwunderlich, aber im Angesicht der anderen Logik Krater, die in der Sendung sind, auch wiederum auch nicht.


Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich den Satz nicht, insbesondere ab ",aber..."


----------



## Birdy84 (13. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich den Satz nicht, insbesondere ab ",aber..."


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Autoren einfach übersehen haben, dass die Hobbits so einen Vorfall kennen müssten, wenn Wiedergeburt ein gängiges Thema wäre. Schließlich haben die Autoren z.B. auch nicht beachtet, wie man sich eigentlich auf eine mehrtätige Reise vorbereiten müsste. Stattdessen scheint der Weg von Eregion nach Kazahd-dum ein Nachmittagsspaziergang zu sein, wenn es nach der Darstellung in RoP geht.


----------



## compisucher (13. September 2022)

Ach so, alles klar, stand auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Hat ja gerade erst angefangen....
> Im Moment bei mir 6 von 10.
> 
> 
> ...


Soviel ich weiß gab es ja mehrere Maiar. Das kann ja ein anderer Zauberer sein.


----------



## Mahoy (13. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich kurz gefragt, wie diese Wertung zu deiner Wertung von Prey in Zusammenhang steht. Aber du scheinst ja unterschiedliche Masstäbe, abhängig vom Genre des Films, anzusetzen. Das macht es sehr schwer deine Einschätzung für sich selbst einzurodnen.


Die Quervergleichsoptionen zwischen "Prey" und "American Gigolo" sind zum Glück überschaubar. Ansonsten wäre das Material, welches sogar mich verstören würde. 

Spaß beiseite: Ich bewerte Actionfilme und/oder Science Fiction in der Tat anders als Milieustudien, aber gewisse Merkmale sind auch genre-übergreifend vergleichbar; beispielsweise alles Technische und natürlich engagiertes Spiel der Darsteller.

Entscheidend ist aber, was für die jeweilige Genre überhaupt relevant ist.
Die Dialoge in einem Actionfilm kann man mit Onelinern bestreiten und diese müssen lediglich markant bzw. amüsant und dürfen nicht allzu peinlich sein, um im Rahmen ihres Genres als "gut" bewertet werden zu können. Umfassendere Dialoge, egal wie ausgefeilt, könnten dem Tempo des Film sogar abträglich sein, wären also gut, aber in diesem Rahmen trotzdem schlecht.


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Umfassendere Dialoge, egal wie ausgefeilt, könnten dem Tempo des Film sogar abträglich sein, wären also gut, aber in diesem Rahmen trotzdem schlecht.


Ich liebe die Dialoge in Tarantino-Filmen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2022)

Im hohen Gras


----------



## Birdy84 (14. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist aber, was für die jeweilige Genre überhaupt relevant ist.
> Die Dialoge in einem Actionfilm kann man mit Onelinern bestreiten und diese müssen lediglich markant bzw. amüsant und dürfen nicht allzu peinlich sein, um im Rahmen ihres Genres als "gut" bewertet werden zu können. Umfassendere Dialoge, egal wie ausgefeilt, könnten dem Tempo des Film sogar abträglich sein, wären also gut, aber in diesem Rahmen trotzdem schlecht.


Die Qualität von Dialogen bestimmt sich ja nicht durch deren Länge, sondern darüber, wie sie den Film voranbringen. Hier möchte ich mal Stirb langsam anbringen, der über seine Dialoge eine wunderbare Konsistenz und Kohärenz erreicht, ohne dass der Film an Brisanz verliert, sondern eher noch gewinnt.
Edit: Als Gegenbeispiel könnte z.B. Operation Broken Arrow dienen, das ein paar Captain-Obvouis-Dialoge hat.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. September 2022)

Der Exorzist


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. September 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Der Exorzist


Mein Kindheitstrauma! Ich trau mich bis heute nicht den wieder zu sehen. Freue mich trotzdem auf das anstehende Remake. Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es dann ne Konfrontationstherapie😅


----------



## Mahoy (15. September 2022)

Cyberpunk: Edgerunners (6,5/10)

Diese Anime-Serie zum Spiel wurde erst veröffentlicht, nachdem sie fertig gestellt war und lief auch ohne Patches einwandfrei. Mir sind keine Grafikfehler aufgefallen. 

Für meinen Geschmack zuweilen ein wenig dick aufgetragenes Drama und etwas sehr unvermittelte Sprünge ; passionierte Anime-Konsumenten werden das vermutlich gar nicht so wahrnehmen.
Trotzdem, die allgemeine Stimmung passt. Die Story ist nicht unbedingt originell, erfüllt jedoch ihren Zweck. Dazu brachiale Action und absolut irre Charaktere.

Am Rande bemerkt, wird in der Serie aber auch sehr deutlich, was mir bereits im Spiel aufgefallen ist: Das Cyberpunkt-2077-Universum ist absolut kein Update des Genres. Abgesehen davon, dass alles noch etwas größer, bunter und lauter angelegt ist als frühere Vertreter, kommen absolut keine technisch-philosophisch-kulturellen Aspekte hinzu, die man nicht schon in Büchern und Serien der 80er und in Computerspielen der 90er gesehen hätte. Sogar das Look&Feel ist paradoxerweise eher retro.


----------



## der_yappi (16. September 2022)

*Zoomania*

Nette und spaßige Abendunterhaltung - 7,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. September 2022)

Born Innocent


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2022)

Der neue Mortal Kombat auf Prime.
Was für ein trashiger Schmarrn!


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Der neue Mortal Kombat auf Prime.
> Was für ein trashiger Schmarrn!


Geil! Läuft der da jetzt auch? For free?  
Muß ich mir noch angucken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2022)

Nightmare - Mörderische Träume


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Geil! Läuft der da jetzt auch? For free?
> Muß ich mir noch angucken.


Ja... auf eigener Gefahr


----------



## der_yappi (19. September 2022)

Gerade mit *"Hör Mal Wer Da Hämmert"* angefangen - hatte mir dazu am Jahresanfang die DVD-Box gekauft.


----------



## Birdy84 (19. September 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Gerade mit *"Hör Mal Wer Da Hämmert"* angefangen - hatte mir dazu am Jahresanfang die DVD-Box gekauft.


Ist das noch guckbar?

Rings of Power Folge 4: Leider auch lahm, inkonsistent, dumm, platt. Es gibt nur einzelne Szenen und Dialoge (ganze zwei), die wirklich über den Schnitt liegen.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (19. September 2022)

Die Olsenbande in der Klemme


----------



## der_yappi (19. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ist das noch guckbar?


Joa, warum nicht.
Ist für mich schon lange her das ich das zum letzten Mal angekuckt hab (irgend wann Mitte der 2000er)


----------



## Birdy84 (19. September 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Joa, warum nicht.
> Ist für mich schon lange her das ich das zum letzten Mal angekuckt hab (irgend wann Mitte der 2000er)


Manche Filme oder Serien altern sehr schlecht. Manches kann man deswegen nur noch aus Nostalgie ansehen. Wollte nur wissen, ob das bei Hör mal, wer das hämmert auch so ist.


----------



## Mahoy (20. September 2022)

The Serpent Queen (8/10)

Eigentlich war Starz bei mir unten durch, was quasi-historische Stoffe angeht. Aber hier passt deren Ansatz irgendwie _richtig gut_ - vermutlich, weil das Ganze von vornherein ironisch (bis zynisch) angelegt ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. September 2022)

Convoy


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. September 2022)

Der Rausch (07/10)

Interessante Prämisse, teilweise lustig, teilweise bleibt einem das Lachen im Halse stecken und manches ist einfach nur eine Tragödie. Persönlich kannte und kenne ich viele, die eine ähnliche Lebensphase durchgemacht haben (mich selbst nicht ausgeschlossen) und irgendwie versuchen, sich wieder "lebendiger" zu fühlen. Manche finden dabei unschädliche Wege, ihr Leben zu "pimpen", manche müssen ihren Weg erst finden, und manche treffen ganz ganz blöde Entscheidungen und bleiben eventuell auf der Strecke. Auf jeden Fall ein Film, der nachdenklich macht. Gerade weil er, wie es meiner Erfahrung nach häufiger bei nordischen Filmproduktionen ist, nicht so wirklich direkt wertet (im Gegensatz zum dt. Moral- und Erbauungsfernsehen).
Aber Mads Mikkelsen wie üblich sehr gut!

Annihilation (6/10) 
Orientiert sich vom Tempo und der Unaufgeregtheit (von einzelnen Szenen abgesehen) gefühlt ein bisschen an Arrival (2016). Insgesamt aber ein wenig unbefriedigend, weil so wirklich viel nicht drinsteckt. Naja, Netflix-Eigenproduktion halt... aber dafür mit Natalie Portman.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2022)

Falling Down – Ein ganz normaler Tag


----------



## PCGHGS (24. September 2022)

Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (IMAX 3D) 9,5/10


----------



## BikeRider (24. September 2022)

Ich habe mir Tim Taler angeschaut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2022)

Scarface


----------



## der_yappi (26. September 2022)

*Guardians Of The Galaxy*


----------



## Mahoy (26. September 2022)

The Enforcer (6.5/10)

Der Streifen bekommt überall deutlich schlechtere Bewertungen, aber eigentlich kann man ihm nur vorwerfen, nicht unbedingt erinnerungswürdig zu sein. Es ist weder eine Action-Achterbahnfahrt, noch geht er als ausgefeilte Charakterstudie durch. Auch das grundsätzliche Thema des gealterten Kriminellen, der kurz vor Ende noch sein Vermächtnis auf die Reihe bringen will, ist alles Andere als neu.

Aber ich habe mich nicht gelangweilt, es war an keiner Stelle zum Fremschämen und das Ganze ist im besten Sinne routiniert gedreht. Wenn man im Vorfeld liest, dass "social media personalities" gecastet wurden, ahnt man üblicherweise das Schlimmste, doch auch wenn ganz klar Banderas den Film trägt, liefern die Jungdarsteller eine solide Leistung.


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2022)

Auf Disney+ die Serie Andor.
Diego Luna hat mir schon bei Rogue One gefallen, die Serie kommt nach drei gesehenen Teilen aber noch nicht an den Film heran.
In Summe 7 von 10


----------



## Krolgosh (26. September 2022)

House of the Dragon 7/10

Haben Gestern Abend die erste Folge gesehen, startet bisher ganz vielversprechend.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Rings of Power Folge 4: Leider auch lahm, inkonsistent, dumm, platt. Es gibt nur einzelne Szenen und Dialoge (ganze zwei), die wirklich über den Schnitt liegen.


Folge 4 muß ich noch gucken. Mir gefällt die Serie bisher ganz gut.
Aber ich habe auch nicht so hohe Ansprüche daran.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Folge 4 muß ich noch gucken. Mir gefällt die Serie bisher ganz gut.
> Aber ich habe auch nicht so hohe Ansprüche daran.


Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten, die Ansprüche müssen wirklich niedrig sein, damit einem die Serie gefallen. Denn selbst wenn man davon absieht, dass eigentliche Geschichte stark verändert wurde, noch mehr, neue Charaktere eingebaut und bestehende Charaktere weggelassen oder umgeschrieben wurden, schaffen es die Autoren nicht mal die eigene Geschichte konsistent zu erzählen. In den ersten 5 Minuten der Serie wird die Hintergrundgeschichte erzählt, wie das Licht in die Welt (durch die beiden Bäume in Valinor) kam und, dass die Elfen unsterblich sind. Innerhalb dieser 5 Minuten gibt es auch einen Dialog zwischen Galadriel und ihrem Bruder, der in einer kreuzdämlichen Metapher über Gut und Böse dem grad vorher gesagten direkt widerspricht. Denn es gibt kein Licht am Himmel und es gibt für die Elfen keinen Tod, sie haben nicht einmal ein Wort dafür.
Leider zieht sich genau diese Qualität durch die restlichen (vier, soweit ich gesehen habe) Folgen. Es wird etwas etabliert und kurze Zeit später hat es keinen Belang. Das ist weder glaubwürdig noch spannend.
Die einzige Spannung, die die Serie schafft aufzubauen, liegt darin, dem Zuschauer ganz offensichtlich Information vorzuenthalten, indem z.B. Dinge oder Personen nicht richtig gezeigt werden oder Charaktere sind absichtlich undurchsichtig geben, und das sogar unter Freunden (s. Durin und Elrond). Der numenorische Kapitän ist dafür auch ein Beispiel, der erst ganz geheimnisvoll vermeidet zu sagen, wo sie hinfahren (, obwohl das Galadriel eigentlich 100% klar sein sollte), dies aber ganz kurze Zeit später direkt aufgelöst wird.
Worauf man auch mal achten kann, wieviel Zeit in jedem Erzählstrang vergeht. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten, die Ansprüche müssen wirklich niedrig sein, damit einem die Serie gefallen.


Oder deine zu hoch. 
Ich fühle mich durch die Serie schon nach Mittelerde versetzt.
Das Setting, die Figuren und Wesen, die Musik.
Da sind mir angebliche Logikfehler und Erzähllücken "Jacke wie Hose".


----------



## Birdy84 (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder deine zu hoch.


Ich hab letztens Top Gun Maverick gesehen, dessen Drehbuch nun kein literarisch tiefsinniges Meisterwerk ist, dennoch bietet der Film ein Unterhaltungsniveau, was meilenweit über RoP ist.
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen, wenn RoP noch einen Schritt gehen würde, könnte es als Parodie auf Tolkien durchgehen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich durch die Serie schon nach Mittelerde versetzt.
> Das Setting, die Figuren und Wesen, die Musik.
> Da sind mir angebliche Logikfehler und Erzähllücken "Jacke wie Hose".


Welches sind deine drei Lieblingsfiguren in der Serie und warum?


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens Top Gun Maverick gesehen, dessen Drehbuch nun kein literarisch tiefsinniges Meisterwerk ist, dennoch bietet der Film ein Unterhaltungsniveau, was meilenweit über RoP ist.
> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen, wenn RoP noch einen Schritt gehen würde, könnte es als Parodie auf Tolkien durchgehen.


Ich finde einfach das du die Serie schlechter machst als sie ist.


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Welches sind deine drei Lieblingsfiguren in der Serie und warum?


Gandalf, Frodo und Aragorn. Nein Spaß!  
Muß man alles begründen?
Ich kann es nach 3 Folgen noch nicht wirklich. Aber kann zumindest sagen das mir alle Hauptfiguren bisher symphatisch sind.


----------



## compisucher (26. September 2022)

Ach ja, "Don´t look up" noch am Fr. Nacht auf Netflix reingezogen.
War witzig.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RbIxYm3mKzI:3

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


8/10


----------



## Birdy84 (26. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach das du die Serie schlechter machst als sie ist.


Bitte schau dir die Sequenz mit dem wütenden Mob rund um die Elfen und den Arbeitsplätzen an. Das könnte aus verschiedenen Gründen bei Hot Shots, Spongebob oder How I met your mother vorkommen, nur dass RoP dies todernst meint.



RyzA schrieb:


> Muß man alles begründen?
> Ich kann es nach 3 Folgen noch nicht wirklich. Aber kann zumindest sagen das mir alle Hauptfiguren bisher symphatisch sind.


Ohne Begründug lieferst du keine Argumentation, was leider keine sinvoll weiterführende Diskussion zulässt.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ohne Begründug lieferst du keine Argumentation, was leider keine sinvoll weiterführende Diskussion zulässt.


Ich muß mit dir auch nicht weiter drüber diskutieren. Deine Meinung kenne ich jetzt ja.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2022)

Memory


----------



## der_yappi (27. September 2022)

der_yappi schrieb:


> *Guardians Of The Galaxy*


Gestern den zweiten Teil dazu...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2022)

Blacklight


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (27. September 2022)

Ist ´ne Weile her das ich hier mein Update rein geworfen habe, daher mal gesammelt was bei mir die letzten Tage über die Leinwand / den Bildschirm flimmerte:

Highlander - Es kann nur einen geben (Kino, restaurierte Fassung, 4K-Scan)
Star Trek - The Motion Picture (Heimkino, Director´s Editon, 4K)
Star Trek II - Der Zorn des Khan (Kino, leider nicht die neue "Director´s Editon" auf Basis des 4K-Scan gezeigt).
Star Trek III - Auf der Suche nach Mr. Spock (Heimkino)
Star Trek IV - Zurück in die Gegenwart (Heimkino)
Judge Dredd (Heimkino)
Dredd (Heimkino)
Tank Girl (Heimkino)
Flightplan - Ohne jede Spur (Heimkino)
John Carpenter´s The Ward (Heimkino)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2022)

Athena


----------



## FetterKasten (27. September 2022)

Edgerunners
Für CP Spieler eigtl ganz geil 7/10


----------



## Mahoy (27. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens Top Gun Maverick gesehen, dessen Drehbuch nun kein literarisch tiefsinniges Meisterwerk ist, dennoch bietet der Film ein Unterhaltungsniveau, was meilenweit über RoP ist.


Damit lehnst du dich weit aus dem Fenster. Zugegeben, RoP ist gewiss kein Meisterwerk und ich schaue es eher der Vollständigkeit halber, aber zumindest ist es nicht zum Fremdschämen.

Maverick hingegen war so grenzwertig dämlich strukturiert, unglaubwürdig und schlecht gespielt, dass sich meine Hirnzellen und meine Geschmacksknospen bereits nach den ersten zehn Minuten zum kollektiven Suizid verabredeten. Um diesen Murks bis zum Ende zu sehen  musste ich mit meiner Frau wetten, wer länger durchhält, um ausreichend  Ego zu mobilisieren - und danach ging es mir geradezu körperlich schlecht.
Allein das Drehbuch muss ein Zwölfjähriger geschrieben haben, der vorher eidesstattlich erklärt hat, sich nie mit irgend etwas von dem auseinandergesetzt zu haben, was diese Zelluloid-Gurke zu thematisieren versucht: Von A wie Avionik bis Z wie zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen.
Wenn's dann wenigstens noch spannend gewesen wäre, aber jeder Ansatz von Action ging komplett in Lächerlichkeit unter.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Damit lehnst du dich weit aus dem Fenster. Zugegeben, RoP ist gewiss kein Meisterwerk und ich schaue es eher der Vollständigkeit halber, aber zumindest ist es nicht zum Fremdschämen.
> 
> Maverick hingegen war so grenzwertig dämlich strukturiert, unglaubwürdig und schlecht gespielt, dass sich meine Hirnzellen und meine Geschmacksknospen bereits nach den ersten zehn Minuten zum kollektiven Suizid verabredeten. Um diesen Murks bis zum Ende zu sehen  musste ich mit meiner Frau wetten, wer länger durchhält, um ausreichend  Ego zu mobilisieren - und danach ging es mir geradezu körperlich schlecht.
> Allein das Drehbuch muss ein Zwölfjähriger geschrieben haben, der vorher eidesstattlich erklärt hat, sich nie mit irgend etwas von dem auseinandergesetzt zu haben, was diese Zelluloid-Gurke zu thematisieren versucht: Von A wie Avionik bis Z wie zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen.
> Wenn's dann wenigstens noch spannend gewesen wäre, aber jeder Ansatz von Action ging komplett in Lächerlichkeit unter.


Spannende Einschätzung. Besonders die Action Szenen fand ich gelungen, weil der Film zur Abwechselung mal größtenteils "echte" Action anstatt unrealistischer CGI Überfrachtung bietet. In der Hinsicht ist er viel besser als der erste Teil, wo die Luftkampfmanöver meist nur haarsträubend, weil so fern ab der Realität, sind.
Ich fand die Chemie zwischen Jennifer Cornelly und Tom Cruise hat wunderbar gepasst, obwohl deren "Abenteuer" etwas zu kurz und Oberflächlich daherkommt. Die anderen Darsteller haben wenig Raum und der Konflikt mit dem Sohn von Goose ist etwas erzwungen, schließlich hätte Maverick einfach seinen Beweggrund nennen können.
RoP ist  da ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Denn während die Macher von TGM scheinbar ganz bewusst mit Nostalgie und der Wirkung spielen, sind sich die Schöpfer von RoP z.T. überhaupt nicht bewusst, was sie mit ihrer Darstellung bewirken. Wie man im letzten Interview von dem Regisseur erfährt, ist dem gar nicht bewusst, dass Galadriel bislang durchaus als Antagonistin durchgehen kann. Nebenbei lässt er erkennen, dass er selbst nicht weiß, wieviel Zeit in welchen Handlungsstrang vergeht und das sieht man in der Serie. Den zeitlichen Ablauf hinterfragt man besser nicht.


----------



## compisucher (28. September 2022)

Ach, gestern Nacht noch "In the Shadow of the Moon" auf Netflix angeschaut.
War gut gemacht.
8/10


----------



## Mahoy (28. September 2022)

Die erste Staffel von *SurrealEstate*.

Ich weiß gar nicht so genau, warum ich das gerade binge. Weder interessiere ich mich sonderlich für Geisterhausgeschichten, noch für Immobilienmakler, die den Wert der Immobilie bewahren wollen, indem sie die Geister austreiben.

Aber die Grundidee ist herrlich abstrus, die Charaktere irgendwie sympathisch und die Darsteller schaffen den Drahtseilakt, in nun wirklich _nicht_ ernsthaftes Thema rüberzubringen, ohne dass es tatsächlich in Comedy ausartet. Der Humor ist eher subtil mit viel Wortwitz und -spielereien sowie gelegentlicher Situationskomik, aber ohne Klamauk. Das Ganze bleibt eher ein augenzwinkerndes Drama.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2022)

Hellraiser: Hellseeker


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (29. September 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Hellraiser: Hellseeker



Da bin ich auf das Remake und due Serie gespannt. Der Trailer zu ersterem sah zumindest schon gar nicht mal sooo schlecht aus.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUlgwJNdu2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. September 2022)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Da bin ich auf das Remake und due Serie gespannt. Der Trailer zu ersterem sah zumindest schon gar nicht mal sooo schlecht aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ich auch. Der 1. Hellraiser ist ein Klassiker und Meisterwerk. Hab den bestimmt mehr als 10 mal gesehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2022)

Gotham 

Eben die 5. und letzte Staffel beendet. Schade, dass DC die Serie nicht fortsetzen möchte. Riddler, Pinguin und der Joker sind super besetzt. Hätte gerne gesehen, wie sie sich mit Batman auseinandersetzen. Fand die letzte Folge eigentlich sehr spannend aber inhaltlich extrem durch gerusht.

Im großen und ganzen bestätigt die Serie meinen Gedanken, dass das unglaublich vielschichtige Bat-Verse erst im Serienformat zur Geltung kommen kann.
Batman-Filme sind aufgrund der begrenzten Dauer leider zu sehr zusammengefasst und werden so nicht wirklich den grandiosen Comicvorlagen gerecht. 
Mein Wunsch wäre es, dass DC irgendwann mal eine Batman Live Action Serie in Auftrag gibt, mit dem Budget eines Power of the Rings (ok, vielleicht nicht ganz so hoch^^).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2022)

Last Seen Alive


----------



## AchtBit (2. Oktober 2022)

Hi,

aktuell die Serie 'Halt and Catch Fire'. Die 5 Jahre alte Serie ist doch glatt an mir vorbei gelaufen. Quasi eine Geschichte  vom Übergang ins Informations-Zeitalter. 

Der Name der Serie, ('HLC ist ein alter CPU Befehl, bewirkt einfrieren, elektrisch unumkehrbar , kalter Reset notwendig(CPU auf Masse' )  passt irgendwie zur Handlung.

Kurzfassung der Handlung:  
ein Visionär, ein  Ingenieur und ein Wunderkind treffen zusammen und planen einen x86 kompatiblen PC zu entwickeln, um mit dem bisher einzigen x86er PC Hersteller IBM  zu konkurrieren.   Zum Ziel gesetzt haben sie sich einen PC, doppelt so schnell aber halb so teuer, wie der aktuelle 286er PC von IBM, Der Bios Code des IBM PCs war zu diesen Zeiten quasi der Kopierschutz für die x86 Architektur. Das Wunderkind muss ein x86er Bios 'from scratch' entwickeln, ohne den Bios Code des IBM PCs zu sichten.

Ich kann nur sagen, 'Three Stooges'  in der Genie Version.

Namen und Handlungen sind Fiktion. Reale Software, Technik und Firmen, dienten jedoch als Vorbild, um einen allgemeinen Eindruck,  wie es zu Zeiten der PC Pioniere war,  wieder zugeben.
Hier im Forum sollte die Serie eigentlich  Kultstatus haben. Ich check auch nicht, warum die so ein 'underdog' Dasein frisstet.  Es ist zwar ein Märchen aber ein, wie ich finde, saugut erzähltes.

Gruss Acht


----------



## seventyseven (2. Oktober 2022)

Diese Woche Diehard, Dieharder und vielleicht heute noch Die hard with vengeance. Zum ersten mal .

Hans Gruber hat für einen Deutschen einen sehr guten britischen Akzent


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Diese Woche Diehard, Dieharder und vielleicht heute noch Die hard with vengeance. Zum ersten mal .


Ist das nicht bisschen zu früh für Weihnachtsfilme?

Phantastische Tierwesen: Dumbledores Geheimnisse

Visuell top. Inhaltlich sehr langatmig. 6,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2022)

Bullet Train


----------



## RyzA (4. Oktober 2022)

Greenland: 7/10

Ganz netter Film. Aber "Deep Impact" und "Armageddon" gefallen mir besser.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Oktober 2022)

The Losers
Gut besetzter Actionfilm nach nem Vertigo Comic von 2010. Kannte ich gar nicht. "Cap America" als Militär Nerd hatte paar lustig Szenen. Insgesamt ok.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. Oktober 2022)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Diese Woche Diehard, Dieharder und vielleicht heute noch Die hard with vengeance. Zum ersten mal .
> 
> Hans Gruber hat für einen Deutschen einen sehr guten britischen Akzent


"Schieß dem Fenster" 

_____

Rubber ("[...] der immer wieder auf die Gemachtheit des Films verweist und so ein smartes Spiel mit dem Medium Film treibt“, Joachim Kurz)
Eden Log
Eraser
Demolition Man


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2022)

Das Belko Experiment


----------



## Mahoy (8. Oktober 2022)

*Werewolf by Night* (7/10)

Interessante Umsetzung eines eher wenige bekannten Marvel-Comics als Kurzfilm. Eher Horror als Superhelden-Geschichte und dementsprechend blutig, jedoch mit einem Augenzwinkern und sehr unterhaltsam.
Es würde mich absolut nicht stören, wenn dieses Special Feature zu einer Serie im MCU ausgebaut werden sollte.

Das Einzige, was ich zu bemängeln habe, ist das Werwolf-Design. Für mich ist diesbezüglich die Referenz immer noch die TV-Serie "Werewolf" von Frank Lupo aus dem Jahre 1987, in der die Viecher _tatsächlich_ wie eine Hybrid aus Mensch und Wolf aussehen und nicht eher wie ein Menschenaffe auf Speed.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2022)

Angel Heart: 7/10

Okkult-Thriller von 1987 mit Mickey Rourke in der Hauptrolle. Und Robert de Niro als Lucifer. Kann man sich angucken.
Aber kam mir nicht mehr ganz so gut wie früher vor.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2022)

Smile – Siehst du es auch?


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Oktober 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Smile – Siehst du es auch?


Empfehlenswert?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Empfehlenswert?


Ich fand ihn gut und kann ihn empfehlen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (10. Oktober 2022)

Antebellum (Netflix)

Selten, dass ein Plot mich noch wirklich überraschen kann. Allein dafür 8/10.
Der Film ist ein Psycho-Thriller, der sich auf eine sehr innovative Art mit Rassismus in der U.S.-Gesellschaft auseinandersetzt. Respekt an all die schwarzen Darsteller, und ganz besonders der Hauptdarstellerin, die in dem Film äußerst schmerzhaft mit der Geschichte ihrer Vorfahren konfrontiert wurden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Oktober 2022)

Top Gun Maverick. 

Hab ihn bei etwas über der Hälfte ausgemacht. Wohl mit die am sinnlosesten verschwendete Lebenszeit ever (und glaubt mir, darin bin ich gut!). Und verschwendete 5€.

Der Film besteht nur aus Selbstzitaten, einer Handlung, gegenüber der selbst die "New Kids" - Reihe wie ein hochkomplexes Epos wirkt, dümmlichen Teenie-Piloten, die heutzutage noch peinlicher wirken als die peinlichen 80er-Jahre Filmvorbilder. Und dann ist die "Action" auch noch so langweilig wie einer Schildkröte beim Yoga zuzuschauen. 

1/10


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> 1/10


Sorry, kann ich nicht für ernst nehmen.

Bei Google gefällt der Film 84% der Nutzer.

IMDb: Top Gun: Maverick
8,4/10 bei fast 400K Nutzern.

Auf "Rotten Tomatoes" noch besser: TOP GUN: MAVERICK
fast 100%.

Ich habe den Film zwar selber noch nicht gesehen. Konnte ich zu der Zeit leider nicht im Kino gucken.
Aber 1´er Bewertungen sind alles andere als objektiv.
Selbst viele B und C Movies haben keine 1´er Bewertung verdient.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Oktober 2022)

Ich halte den Film für ne Beleidigung der Zuschauer. Angesichts dieser Filmbewertungen (die ich mir vorher nicht angeguckt habe), vielleicht sogar eine berechtigte Beleidigung.

Den ersten Top Gun habe ich übrigens bestimmt um die 30 mal geschaut in meiner Kindheit.

Konnte ich letztens auch nicht mehr zu Ende schauen. Aber immer noch besser als Teil 2.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Greenland: 7/10
> 
> Ganz netter Film. Aber "Deep Impact" und "Armageddon" gefallen mir besser.


Greenland will ja auch kein Katastrophenfilm globalen Ausmaßes sein. Er zeigt, wie eine Familie mit so einer Katastrophe umgeht, 
Ähnlich wie Krieg der Welten, wo es auch keine fetten Schlachten gab. Dort lief nur Tom Cruise herum und machte sich Gedanken um seine Kinder.


----------



## wr2champ (10. Oktober 2022)

Habe mich an "Herr Der Ringe: Die Gefährten" herangewagt und fand ihn ziemlich zäh, da sehr viel erzählt wird. 
An sich sehr gut und sehr stimmig gemacht, sympathische Charaktere und eine gesunde Portion Humor. Sicher eher etwas für Genrefans, daher 7/10.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich halte den Film für ne Beleidigung der Zuschauer. Angesichts dieser Filmbewertungen (die ich mir vorher nicht angeguckt habe), vielleicht sogar eine berechtigte Beleidigung.
> 
> Den ersten Top Gun habe ich übrigens bestimmt um die 30 mal geschaut in meiner Kindheit.
> 
> Konnte ich letztens auch nicht mehr zu Ende schauen. Aber immer noch besser als Teil 2.


Dann verstehe ich nicht warum du den zweiten Teil so schlecht findest.
Der erste Film ist auch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll und lebt von den Bildern und tollen Soundtrack.
Eigentlich ist es ein Werbefilm für die US Navy.
Also diejenigen die ich kenne, meinten alle, der Film würde vom "Feeling" an den alten Film anknüpfen.
Die hatten den aber auch im Kino gesehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Greenland will ja auch kein Katastrophenfilm globalen Ausmaßes sein. Er zeigt, wie eine Familie mit so einer Katastrophe umgeht,
> Ähnlich wie Krieg der Welten, wo es auch keine fetten Schlachten gab. Dort lief nur Tom Cruise herum und machte sich Gedanken um seine Kinder.


Das weiß ich. Wobei er schon vom globalen Ausmaß ist, weil auch von anderen Ländern und Kontinenten berichtet wird. Aber der Fokus liegt auf der Familiengeschichte.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Oktober 2022)

@RyzA

Na auch schon der erste Film war eigentlich super platt und dämlich. War aber damals was neues in der aufwendigen Gestaltung und hatte einige spannende Szenen. Und von diesem Mythos, den ein damals schon anspruchslos Film in anspruchsloseren Filmzeiten ausgelöst hat, lebt auch die Fortsetzung.

Eigentlich ist es aber nur die Verfilmung einer x-beliebigen Ace Combat Abschlussmission, mit vorher noch n bisschen Highschool Musical.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Oktober 2022)

RocknRolla

Top besetzter Guy Ritchie Film mit Gerard Butler, Idris Elba, Tom Hardy und weitere bekannte Gesichter. Typisch britischer Gangsta-Streifen ala Guy mit ner guten Portion schwarzem Humor.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> RocknRolla
> 
> Top besetzter Guy Ritchie Film mit Gerard Butler, Idris Elba, Tom Hardy und weitere bekannte Gesichter. Typisch britischer Gangsta-Streifen ala Guy mit ner guten Portion schwarzem Humor.


Wo läuft der? Wieder auf Netflix?

Das sind alles Schauspieler die ich gerne sehe. Und diese Kombination in einen Film gab´s wohl so noch nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wo läuft der? Wieder auf Netflix?
> 
> Das sind alles Schauspieler die ich gerne sehe. Und diese Kombination in einen Film gab´s wohl so noch nicht.


Ja, leider.
Wobei der Film ist von 2008. So ältere Filme sind ja dann manchmal gleichzeitig auf mehreren Diensten. Könnte also auch auf Disney, Prime laufen.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Oktober 2022)

Hellraiser (2022)

Der Film reiht sich nahtlos bei den zahllosen überflüssigen Remakes der letzten Jahre ein: Keine neuen Ideen, keine eigene Ästhetik, kein erkennbares Upgrade gegenüber der Vorlage.
Selbst ohne etliche handwerkliche Schwächen - und die gibt es zuhauf - muss ein Remake schon einen Mehrwert liefern, um sich zu behaupten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2022)

American Mary


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Oktober 2022)

Matrix Ressurections

Auf so vielen Ebenen enttäuschend. Manche Szenen waren so cringe, dass ich mich aus fremdscham nur an den Kopf fassen konnte🤦🏻‍♂️
Neo und Trinity wirkten zudem, wie Eltern, die in der midlife Crisis nochmal jung und hipp zu sein versuchen und ihre Kinder dadurch beschämen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Matrix Ressurections
> 
> Auf so vielen Ebenen enttäuschend. Manche Szenen waren so cringe, dass ich mich aus fremdscham nur an den Kopf fassen konnte🤦🏻‍♂️
> Neo und Trinity wirkten zudem, wie Eltern, die in der midlife Crisis nochmal jung und hipp zu sein versuchen und ihre Kinder dadurch beschämen.


Ja der Film war einfach nur überflüssig und enttäuschend. Er hat versucht alles aus dem Matrix-Universum durch den Kakao zu ziehen, ist aber damit gescheitert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Er hat versucht alles aus dem Matrix-Universum durch den Kakao zu ziehen, ist aber damit gescheitert.


Durch den Kakao ziehen, wäre ja noch okay, wenn es wirklich lustig wäre. Wenn es tatsächlich lustig gemeint war, dann ging der Humor aber komplett an mir vorbei. Ich fand ihn nur langweilig, peinlich, wirr und das immer im Wechsel oder alles zusammen.
Dachte damals, als alle gebasht haben, dass es vielleicht übertrieben sei, aber der Film ist ein Top Kandidat für die goldene Himbeere...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Oktober 2022)

Die Fürsten der Dunkelheit


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Oktober 2022)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2

Allein wegen Jim Carrey sehenswert. Unglaublich wie konstant intensiv der Mann seine Rollen spielt seit über 30 Jahren. Schön einen alten Hasen zu sehen, der immer noch Qualität liefert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Oktober 2022)

Ghostbusters Legacy. 

Ach, ganz unterhaltsam und irgendwie niedlich. 7/10 Marshmallowmännchen


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2022)

Pinocchio (2022): 7/10

Habe ich mit meiner Frau geguckt und uns hat der Film gut gefallen.
Die Kritiken sind nicht so gut aber das ist mir egal.
Allerdings ist es sehr lange her wo ich das Zeichentrick Original (aus dem Jahr 1940) gesehen habe.
Deswegen kann ich schlecht direkt vergleichen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Oktober 2022)

Nightmare - Mörderische Träume


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Oktober 2022)

Gerade die erste Folge von Westworld geschaut. Bei gehypten Dingen bin ich fast immer erstmal "anti" (ich alter Rebell, ich), darum dauert es dann immer n paar Jahre, bis ich bspw. die Serie dann gucke.

Erste Folge gefiel mir sehr sehr gut. Gleich Bock gekriegt, parallel mal wieder "I, Robot" von Isaac Asimov zu lesen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> "I, Robot" von Isaac Asimov zu lesen.


Habe letztens entdeckt, dass es Comic davon gibt. Empfehlenswert? Also nicht der Comic, sondern allgemein die Story.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (16. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Gerade die erste Folge von Westworld geschaut. Bei gehypten Dingen bin ich fast immer erstmal "anti" (ich alter Rebell, ich), darum dauert es dann immer n paar Jahre, bis ich bspw. die Serie dann gucke.
> 
> Erste Folge gefiel mir sehr sehr gut. Gleich Bock gekriegt, parallel mal wieder "I, Robot" von Isaac Asimov zu lesen.


Erste Staffel ist sooo genial. Zweite Staffel nimmt IMHO schon rapide ab, aber man kann 'se noch ansehen. Bei der dritten Staffel hab ich geistig bei der Hälfte abgeschaltet und die auf die vierte Staffel hab ich gar keinen Bock, obwohl viele sagen, dass diese Staffel wieder besser sein soll.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habe letztens entdeckt, dass es Comic davon gibt. Empfehlenswert? Also nicht der Comic, sondern allgemein die Story.



Ja. Und ist ja auch kurz, also nicht sonderlich zeitaufwendig. Letztlich geht es dabei darum, die 3 bzw. 4 "Gesetze der Robotik" in Form von Kurzgeschichten zu erläutern. Und zu zeigen, wie sie mit fortschreitender Komplexität der Technik und wachsender Vielfalt der Einsatzzwecke miteinander in Konflikt geraten können. Also bitte nicht verwechseln mit der sehr sehr losen Anlehnung des gleichnamigen Films mit Will Smith (den ich aber auch gut finde)


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Oktober 2022)

Dumbo (2019) 7/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ja. Und ist ja auch kurz, also nicht sonderlich zeitaufwendig. Letztlich geht es dabei darum, die 3 bzw. 4 "Gesetze der Robotik" in Form von Kurzgeschichten zu erläutern. Und zu zeigen, wie sie mit fortschreitender Komplexität der Technik und wachsender Vielfalt der Einsatzzwecke miteinander in Konflikt geraten können. Also bitte nicht verwechseln mit der sehr sehr losen Anlehnung des gleichnamigen Films mit Will Smith (den ich aber auch gut finde)


Interessant! Kommt auf die immer größer werdende Wunschliste😩
Den Film kenne ich nicht. Aber Filme kommen ja auch selten an ihre Buchvorlagen ran. Eigentlich nie.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Oktober 2022)

Also der Film ist definitiv auch empfehlenswert. Aber hat eben wirklich nur minimal etwas mit "I, Robot" von Asimov zu tun. Von daher würde ich da nichtmal von "Verfilmung" bzw. "Romanvorlage" sprechen. Aber wie gesagt: der Film ist gut.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Den Film kenne ich nicht. Aber Filme kommen ja auch selten an ihre Buchvorlagen ran. Eigentlich nie.


Ein Buch ist immer detaillierter und umfangreicher.  Deswegen gibt es für Filme Drehbücher. Welche auf das Wesentliche reduziert werden.  



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Also der Film ist definitiv auch empfehlenswert. Aber hat eben wirklich nur minimal etwas mit "I, Robot" von Asimov zu tun. Von daher würde ich da nichtmal von "Verfilmung" bzw. "Romanvorlage" sprechen. Aber wie gesagt: der Film ist gut.


Aber er greift doch die Kern oder Grundidee mit den 4 Gesetzen der Robotik auf. Welche Konflikte dadurch entstehen können usw.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Buch ist immer detaillierter und umfangreicher.  Deswegen gibt es für Filme Drehbücher. Welche auf das Wesentliche reduziert werden.


Stimmt, und die, durch die Worte ausgelöste, eigene Fantasie und Vorstellungskraft beim Lesen eines Buches kann kein Film schlagen. 
Es gibt mMn wirklich nur ein Film, der sehr nah an der Romanvorlage war: Braveheart mit Mel Gibson.
Das Buch von Randall Wallace ist wirklich toll und hat auch mehr "Szenen" als der Film, aber der Film hat die im Buch beschriebenen Ereignisse wirklich sehr gut inszeniert. Aber ja, der Film geht ja auch ca. 3 Stunden. Müsste ich mir eigentlich mal wieder anschauen, jetzt wo ich darüber so schwärme.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Stimmt, und die, durch die Worte ausgelöste, eigene Fantasie und Vorstellungskraft beim Lesen eines Buches kann kein Film schlagen.


Ein Film ist eben die Interpretation des Stoffes, in der Fantasie des Regisseurs. So wie er sich das vorstellt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Film ist eben die Interpretation des Stoffes, in der Fantasie des Regisseurs. So wie er sich das vorstellt.


Danke für die Erklärung 

Edit: Das erinnert mich an etwas von letztens. Da habe ich nämlich von einer überzeugten Feministin das Wort "Mensplaining" erklärt bekommen. Dabei geht's wohl um das Phänomen, dass Männer bei Frauen oft dazu neigen ganz ungefragt ihnen Dinge zu erklären.
Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber irgendwie kam mir gerade der Gedanke, dass RyzA's Frau ganz viel unter "Mensplaining" leiden muss🤣


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Edit: Das erinnert mich an etwas von letztens. Da habe ich nämlich von einer überzeugten Feministin das Wort "Mensplaining" erklärt bekommen. Dabei geht's wohl um das Phänomen, dass Männer bei Frauen oft dazu neigen ganz ungefragt ihnen Dinge zu erklären.
> Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber irgendwie kam mir gerade der Gedanke, dass RyzA's Frau ganz viel unter "Mensplaining" leiden muss🤣


Wieso? Weil die Erklärung überflüssig ist oder wegen der Klugscheisserei? Oder beides?


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil die Erklärung überflüssig ist oder wegen der Klugscheisserei? Oder beides?


No comment...


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Stimmt, und die, durch die Worte ausgelöste, eigene Fantasie und Vorstellungskraft beim Lesen eines Buches kann kein Film schlagen.
> Es gibt mMn wirklich nur ein Film, der sehr nah an der Romanvorlage war: Braveheart mit Mel Gibson.
> [...]



Da habe ich die Romanvorlage nicht gelesen. Was aber ebenfalls sehr nahe dran ist: The Expanse. Habe das erste Buch gelesen, was etwa die ersten beiden Serienstaffeln umspannt. Und da muss ich sagen: ausnahmsweise bietet die Romanvorlage gegenüber der Serie keinen "Mehrwert", weil alles Relevante sehr stimmig umgesetzt wurde  für den Bildschirm. Hat man wirklich extrem selten so.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Oktober 2022)

Ich empfehle euch *Everything Everywhere All at once!*

Michelle Yeoh und Jamie Lee Curtis im Multiversum (nein, hat nichts mit DC, Marvel und Superhelden zu tun).
Ich habe lange nicht mehr sowas abgedreht witziges gesehen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Da habe ich die Romanvorlage nicht gelesen. Was aber ebenfalls sehr nahe dran ist: The Expanse. Habe das erste Buch gelesen, was etwa die ersten beiden Serienstaffeln umspannt. Und da muss ich sagen: ausnahmsweise bietet die Romanvorlage gegenüber der Serie keinen "Mehrwert", weil alles Relevante sehr stimmig umgesetzt wurde  für den Bildschirm. Hat man wirklich extrem selten so.


In Serien kann man ja auch viel mehr unterbringen als in einen Film.


----------



## PCGHGS (17. Oktober 2022)

The Woman King 8,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Oktober 2022)

Rabiye Kurnaz gegen George W. Bush​


----------



## Mahoy (17. Oktober 2022)

"Accident Man" und "Accident Man 2 - Hitman's Holiday"

Sicherlich keine Höhepunkte der Kultur und des treffsicheren Geschmacks, aber auf krude Art unterhaltsam.
Es kommt ein wenig das Feeling von Direct-to-VHS-Produktionen der späten 80er/90er auf, nur eben mit Absicht so inszeniert und mit herber Cockney-Note abgeschmeckt.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Oktober 2022)

Die Bond-Filme bei Amazon Prime
Hab jetzt die ganzen Connerys durch.
Den Lazenby hab ich übersprungen - ist nicht so meins...
Mit den Moores kann ich noch anfangen bis am 20. alles wieder aus dem Abo draußen sind - sorry Amazon, die Zeit war zu kurz, hättet mal lieber bis zum Ende des Jahres drin lassen sollen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2022)

Top Gun: Maverick.

Bekommt ne glatte 9/10 von mir. Richtig guter Film. Gegen Ende ist die Flugaction mit das Beste was ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2022)

Zum Töten freigegeben: 7/10

Einer der besseren Steven Seagal Filme. Mit guten Soundtrack.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2022)

Mikey


----------



## Mongostyle77 (19. Oktober 2022)

son of batman


----------



## pedi (19. Oktober 2022)

gestern die 1. folge der neuen staffel von rosenheimcops.
von einer einstmals augenzwickerten krimiserie ist absolut nichts mehr übrig.
ist 0815 müll.
absolut kein vergleich mehr zu den früheren folgen mit Hannesschläger, Jeftic , Giebel. Fischer.
wobei ja Jetic und Fischer wieder kommen sollen. das kann man nur wünschen, sonst ist die serie mausetot.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2022)

Die Semmelknödelbande


----------



## AzRa-eL (19. Oktober 2022)

Werewolf by Night

Optisch stark an alte Horrorklassiker der Hammer Studios orientiert und daher auch in s/w gehalten. Inhaltlich Marvel-Comic Ästhetik.
Handwerklich fand ich ihn insgesamt wirklich gut gemacht, wie man es von Marvel gewöhnt ist. Aber fand auch, dass die gruselige Atmosphäre des Anfangs plötzlich komplett abnimmt, sodass es eher ein übernatürlicher Comic-Action Streifen war. Hätte in meinen Augen ruhig mehr Horror und dadurch furchterregender sein können.
@Mahoy und ja, bin komplett bei dir, dass das Werwolfdesign nicht wirklich gelungen ist und sich an viel bessere Vorgänger hätte orientieren können.


----------



## Mongostyle77 (20. Oktober 2022)

_Wu-Tang: An American Saga_​


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab mir eine Doku reingezogen.









						Kernschmelze: Der Unfall von Three Mile Island | Netflix – offizielle Webseite
					

Insider erinnern sich an die Ereignisse, Kontroversen und Spätfolgen des Reaktorunfalls im Kernkraftwerk Three Mile Island in Pennsylvania.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2022)

A Fucking Cruel Nightmare


----------



## GusTarballs (21. Oktober 2022)

Resident Alien Staffel 2 
War ok, aber auch nicht wirklich etwas besonderes.


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Werewolf by Night
> 
> Optisch stark an alte Horrorklassiker der Hammer Studios orientiert und daher auch in s/w gehalten. Inhaltlich Marvel-Comic Ästhetik.
> Handwerklich fand ich ihn insgesamt wirklich gut gemacht, wie man es von Marvel gewöhnt ist. Aber fand auch, dass die gruselige Atmosphäre des Anfangs plötzlich komplett abnimmt, sodass es eher ein übernatürlicher Comic-Action Streifen war. Hätte in meinen Augen ruhig mehr Horror und dadurch furchterregender sein können.
> @Mahoy und ja, bin komplett bei dir, dass das Werwolfdesign nicht wirklich gelungen ist und sich an viel bessere Vorgänger hätte orientieren können.


Damals als Kind hatte ich "American Werewolf" gesehen. Da ging die Post ab.  
Die "Underworld" Filme finde ich auch ganz gut.
Oder den Film "Wolfman". Mit Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2022)

Confessions Of A Serial Killer


----------



## RyzA (23. Oktober 2022)

The big Lebowski: 8/10

Geiler Kultfilm von den Coen-Brüdern.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Oktober 2022)

Gunpowder Milkshake


----------



## Rizzard (24. Oktober 2022)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.
Bester Film aller Zeiten. Ich kann garnicht mehr zählen wie oft ich den mittlerweile gesehen habe.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2022)

Tatort Köln: 6/10

Das wieder jemand aus den eigenen Reihen, in den Mordfall  involviert war, fanden wir an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Dadurch wirkt das immer unglaubwürdig. Ansonsten der übliche Ballauf und Schenk Bonus.


----------



## Mottekus (24. Oktober 2022)

Gestern habe ich die Staffel The Bear - King of the Kitchen abgeschlossen und die erste Staffel The Middle.

Heute Nacht konnte ich nicht schlafen und hatte vor mir Matrix auf Sky zu geben. Sky wollte aber nicht. Sky war entgegen meines Zustandes wohl müde


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Oktober 2022)

Raymond & Ray


----------



## T'PAU (24. Oktober 2022)

Matrix Resurrections *5/10*

[Grönemeyer] Was soll das? [/Grönemeyer]


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Oktober 2022)

5/10 für Matrix Ressurections?
Da biste aber großzügig unterwegs^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin Alle


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Ich bin Alle


Ich habe fertig


----------



## T'PAU (26. Oktober 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> 5/10 für Matrix Ressurections?
> Da biste aber großzügig unterwegs^^


Nun ja, hat halt einen gewissen Schauwert und teils ein paar witzige Ideen, wie diese Hybrid-Schiffe mit Wächter-Technik. Über die Story brauchen wir nicht zu reden...   

Morbius *4/10*



Spoiler



Was ist das im Abspann für ein Superheld, gespielt von Michael Keaton?


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Oktober 2022)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Nun ja, hat halt einen gewissen Schauwert und teils ein paar witzige Ideen, wie diese Hybrid-Schiffe mit Wächter-Technik. Über die Story brauchen wir nicht zu reden...
> 
> Morbius *4/10*
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber ich muss dir wieder widersprechen...

Wenn Morbius 4/10 sind, dann ist Matrix 1/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2022)

Halloween Resurrection


----------



## trigger831 (27. Oktober 2022)

See 7/10
Baba Voss.....der John Wick der Blinden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2022)

Blade


----------



## GusTarballs (27. Oktober 2022)

Obi Wan Kenobi
Ziehmlich enttäuschend, so gegen Mitte der Staffel empfand ich es als nur noch langweilig. Mandalorian war demgegenüber viel besser.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2022)

Halloween 9


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Oktober 2022)

The Northman

Ein sehr düsteres Vikinger-Epos mit mystischen Touch und ein paar sehr verstörenden Szenen. Der Film ist zudem mit Ethan Hawke, Willem Dafoe, Alexander Scårsgard und Anna Taylor-Joy wirklich super besetzt - alle spielen total glaubwürdig auf hohem Niveau.
Ob das Gezeigte wirklich authentisch die Kultur der Vikinger wiedergibt, kann ich schwer beurteilen, aber zumindest ist es so dargestellt, wie ich mir die Vikinger teilweise tatsächlich vorstelle.


----------



## Rizzard (28. Oktober 2022)

Andor.

Fand ich für eine Star Wars Serie sogar recht gut. Es fängt etwas lahm an, wird dann aber doch recht unterhaltsam und spannend. Was mir gefallen hat war, das es gefühlt wenig mit SW zu tun hat.^^
Keine Jedis, Laserschwerter, Macht, komm auf die dunkle Seite Gefasel .... usw.
Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## Micha0208 (28. Oktober 2022)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Matrix Resurrections *5/10*


Ich habe den Teil nur per ausgeliehener Bluy-Ray sehen wollen...
Bin aber am Anfang ausgestiegen, da bekannte Figuren wie Morpheus eher als Parodie rüberkommen.
Hatte leider echt keine Lust den Film zu Ende zu sehen.

Dabei war ich echt ein Fan. Vor allem den ersten Matrix Film fand ich unglaublich klasse.
Aber auch die 2 anderen Teile waren noch recht gut für Fans.

Ich denke nicht, das ich etwas verpasst habe, Matrix Resurrections nicht zu Ende gesehen zu haben.
So kann ich wenigstens Teil1 weiterhin genießen, ohne negative Assoziationen...

Trotzdem darf anderen der Film natürlich gefallen.


----------



## Krolgosh (28. Oktober 2022)

The Rings of Power - 3/10

So ich habe nun die erste Staffel abgeschlossen. Ich fand es leider echt nicht gut. Die Dialoge waren Stellenweise wirklich miserabel geschrieben. Galadriel war für mich absolut falsch gecastet, passte für mich überhaupt nicht. Gefühlt ein Gesichtsausdruck die komplette erste Staffel. 
Die ganzen künstlerischen Freiheiten die sie sich genommen haben über das zweite Zeitalter hab ich da jetzt noch nicht wirklich mit einfließen lassen.


----------



## Micha0208 (28. Oktober 2022)

Peripherie - 7/10 für die ersten 2 Folgen bei Amazon.

Hoffe die neue Serie kann das Niveau halten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2022)

The Bad Man


----------



## Kindercola (29. Oktober 2022)

Im Westen nichts Neues
bis auf paar Musikschipsel  die ich unpassend finde zur Situation und generell zum Filmsetting hat mir der Film gut gefallen.
Gerade die anfängliche Euphorie auf Krieg und wie die Jungs auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt wurden, kam gut rüber


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2022)

Needle - Deinem Schicksal entkommst du nicht


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Maze Runner- Die Auserwählten in der Todeszone: 7/10

Mir gefallen diese SciFi-Teenie- Filme ganz gut. Besonders der erste Teil.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2022)

Mississippi Burning: 8/10

Gutes Rassismus-Drama mit Top Schauspielern.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. November 2022)

See How They Run (OmU) 6,5/10
Im Westen nichts Neues (2022) im Kino 7,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. November 2022)

Rocky V


----------



## Mongostyle77 (9. November 2022)

Small Engine Repair  2021

sehr n1


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. November 2022)

The Little Things


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. November 2022)

King Richard 9/10


----------



## Mongostyle77 (11. November 2022)

Die Olsenbande läuft Amok   10/10


----------



## T'PAU (12. November 2022)

Gangs of London (Staffel 2)

Geht schon ziemlich zur Sache in Sachen Gewalt, zurecht FSK 18!


----------



## Krolgosh (23. November 2022)

1899 (Netflix)

Bisher die ersten 3 Folgen gesehen, die machen mir Lust auf mehr.   
Als Anmerkung, wer sich die Serie anschaut, unbedingt im Originalton! Mit der deutschen Synchro macht die Serie leider teilweise absolut keinen Sinn mehr und man sitzt etwas verwirrt auf dem Sofa. Hintergrund ist das auf dem Schiff auf dem die Serie spielt verschiedene Nationalitäten zusammen kommen, die alle im Original in ihrer Muttersprache reden. (Deutsche, Engländer, Franzosen, Spanier etc...) In der Deutschen Synchro wurde da natürlich alles ins Deutsche übersetzt, mutet dann teilweise etwas befremdlich an wenn sich die Protagonisten mit Gestik und Mimik versuchen zu verständigen obwohl sie ja die "gleiche" Sprache sprechen. (dank Synchro)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. November 2022)

Die Auferstehung der reitenden Leichen


----------



## M1lchschnitte (23. November 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> 1899 (Netflix)
> 
> Bisher die ersten 3 Folgen gesehen, die machen mir Lust auf mehr.
> Als Anmerkung, wer sich die Serie anschaut, unbedingt im Originalton! Mit der deutschen Synchro macht die Serie leider teilweise absolut keinen Sinn mehr und man sitzt etwas verwirrt auf dem Sofa. Hintergrund ist das auf dem Schiff auf dem die Serie spielt verschiedene Nationalitäten zusammen kommen, die alle im Original in ihrer Muttersprache reden. (Deutsche, Engländer, Franzosen, Spanier etc...) In der Deutschen Synchro wurde da natürlich alles ins Deutsche übersetzt, mutet dann teilweise etwas befremdlich an wenn sich die Protagonisten mit Gestik und Mimik versuchen zu verständigen obwohl sie ja die "gleiche" Sprache sprechen. (dank Synchro)


Kleiner Zusatz: Auch bei der englischen Tonspur muss man aufpassen, es gibt nämlich zwei. "Englisch Original" in der alle Charaktere in ihrer jeweiligen Muttersprache sprechen und "Englisch synchronisiert", die genauso vermurkst ist wie die deutsche Fassung.

Das sollten die wirklich klarer machen, weil es drastische Auswirkungen auf die Atmosphäre hat.

Habe erst zwei Folgen gesehen, bin aber auch schon total gebannt. Samstag gehts weiter.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Kleiner Zusatz: Auch bei der englischen Tonspur muss man aufpassen, es gibt nämlich zwei. "Englisch Original" in der alle Charaktere in ihrer jeweiligen Muttersprache sprechen und "Englisch synchronisiert", die genauso vermurkst ist wie die deutsche Fassung.
> 
> Das sollten die wirklich klarer machen, weil es drastische Auswirkungen auf die Atmosphäre hat.
> 
> Habe erst zwei Folgen gesehen, bin aber auch schon total gebannt. Samstag gehts weiter.


Was ich bisher darüber gelesen habe, scheint die Serie genau mein Ding zu sein. Ich habe auch Dark schon mega gefeiert. Danke für den wertvollen Hinweis. Schaue eh schon überwiegend im O Ton, aber hier ist die Sache ja nochmal etwas komplexer^^


----------



## M1lchschnitte (23. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Was ich bisher darüber gelesen habe, scheint die Serie genau mein Ding zu sein. Ich habe auch Dark schon mega gefeiert. Danke für den wertvollen Hinweis. Schaue eh schon überwiegend im O Ton, aber hier ist die Sache ja nochmal etwas komplexer^^


Dark habe ich geliebt.  Ich kann bis heute nicht fassen, dass das eine deutsche Serie ist...

1899 hat deutlich mehr Tempo, wie ich finde. Der Mindfuck-Faktor ist nach zwei Folgen schon ziemlich hoch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Dark habe ich geliebt.  Ich kann bis heute nicht fassen, dass das eine deutsche Serie ist...


Ich muss lachen, weil das immer wieder exakt mein Gedanke war beim Schauen^^
Bis dato mMn die beste deutsche Produktion!


----------



## M1lchschnitte (23. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ich muss lachen, weil das immer wieder exakt mein Gedanke war beim Schauen^^
> Bis dato mMn die beste deutsche Produktion!


Nicht nur das, meiner Meinung nach sogar eine der besten Netflix-Produktionen überhaupt.

Eine irre komplizierte Zeitreisestory, die aber irgendwie logisch und nachvollziehbar bleibt UND ein geniales Ende hat? Sowas gibt es maximal 1x pro Jahrzehnt.


----------



## trigger831 (23. November 2022)

In with the devil 8/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, meiner Meinung nach sogar eine der besten Netflix-Produktionen überhaupt.
> 
> Eine irre komplizierte Zeitreisestory, die aber irgendwie logisch und nachvollziehbar bleibt UND ein geniales Ende hat? Sowas gibt es maximal 1x pro Jahrzehnt.


Stimmt, und dazu fand ich die Story auch wirklich sehr emotional!


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2022)

Aeon Flux: 7/10

Die Verfilmung der gleichnamigen MTV-Serie. Kann man sich angucken.
Der Film wurde komplett in Deutschland gedreht.


----------



## compisucher (24. November 2022)

Netflix-Serie 1899
Na ja, so 6/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. November 2022)

Tanz der Teufel


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2022)

Bones and All 8/10


----------



## RyzA (27. November 2022)

Birnenkuchen mit Lavendel: 7/10

Ein schöner französischer Liebesfilm.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2022)

Smile – Siehst du es auch?


----------



## PCGHGS (27. November 2022)

Brügge sehen … und sterben? 9/10


----------



## TJW65 (28. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Dark habe ich geliebt.  Ich kann bis heute nicht fassen, dass das eine deutsche Serie ist...
> 
> 1899 hat deutlich mehr Tempo, wie ich finde. Der Mindfuck-Faktor ist nach zwei Folgen schon ziemlich hoch.


Stehen beide noch auf meiner Liste. Bin gespannt. 
Zuletzt gesehen habe ich meinen ersten Anime - Edgerunners.
Die Netflix Adaption von Cyberpunk 2077.

Für mich eine 8 / 10

Ich war nicht ganz happy mit der Art wie Faustkämpfe u.ä. dargestellt wurden. War für mich ungewohnt und hatte in meinen Augen keine Erklärung, die im CP2077 Universum verankert war.  Ist aber wohl nur Gewöhnungssache und dem Medium Anime "geschuldet".  Story und Charaktere haben das aber mehr als wett gemacht. 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Dark habe ich geliebt.  Ich kann bis heute nicht fassen, dass das eine deutsche Serie ist...
> 
> 1899 hat deutlich mehr Tempo, wie ich finde. Der Mindfuck-Faktor ist nach zwei Folgen schon ziemlich hoch.


Dark fand ich deutlich besser.
1899 kapiere ich nicht das Ende, oder doch, natürlich weiss ich, was los ist.
Aber eine auflösende Erklärung vermisse ich schon.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (28. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Dark fand ich deutlich besser.
> 1899 kapiere ich nicht das Ende, oder doch, natürlich weiss ich, was los ist.
> Aber eine auflösende Erklärung vermisse ich schon.


Es sollen ja auch noch zwei Staffeln kommen.
Aber ich kann noch nichts dazu sagen, drei Folgen fehlen mir noch.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Es sollen ja auch noch zwei Staffeln kommen.
> Aber ich kann noch nichts dazu sagen, drei Folgen fehlen mir noch.


Keiner Angst, verrate nix, aber diese Mega-Cliffhanger bis dann irgendwann zu einer weiteren Staffel öden mich an.
Kleine Cliffhanger-Teaser, die einem reizen, auch die nächste Staffel anzuschauen, sind OK.
Aber, wenn man etwas doof guckend beim Abspann auf dem Sofa sitzen bleibt, wars das für mich.
Die Story per se von 1899 war gut, aber werde mir keine weitere Staffel aus obigem Grund mehr anschauen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (28. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Keiner Angst, verrate nix, aber diese Mega-Cliffhanger bis dann irgendwann zu einer weiteren Staffel öden mich an.
> Kleine Cliffhanger-Teaser, die einem reizen, auch die nächste Staffel anzuschauen, sind OK.
> Aber, wenn man etwas doof guckend beim Abspann auf dem Sofa sitzen bleibt, wars das für mich.
> Die Story per se von 1899 war gut, aber werde mir keine weitere Staffel aus obigem Grund mehr anschauen.


Nächstes Wochenende gucken wir den Rest, bin gespannt. Doof guckend sitzen bleiben mag ich eigentlich ganz gern, dann rotiert die Fantasie ordentlich.


----------



## Rizzard (28. November 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> 1899 (Netflix)
> 
> Bisher die ersten 3 Folgen gesehen, die machen mir Lust auf mehr.
> Als Anmerkung, wer sich die Serie anschaut, unbedingt im Originalton! Mit der deutschen Synchro macht die Serie leider teilweise absolut keinen Sinn mehr und man sitzt etwas verwirrt auf dem Sofa. Hintergrund ist das auf dem Schiff auf dem die Serie spielt verschiedene Nationalitäten zusammen kommen, die alle im Original in ihrer Muttersprache reden. (Deutsche, Engländer, Franzosen, Spanier etc...) In der Deutschen Synchro wurde da natürlich alles ins Deutsche übersetzt, mutet dann teilweise etwas befremdlich an wenn sich die Protagonisten mit Gestik und Mimik versuchen zu verständigen obwohl sie ja die "gleiche" Sprache sprechen. (dank Synchro)


Ich habe am WE auch mit dieser Serie begonnen, und auch etwa 2-3 Folgen bisher gesehen.
Allerdings schaue ich normal auf Deutsch, wie jede andere Serie (oder Film) auch.
Auf englisch kommen für mich maximal Filme/Serien in Frage die ich schon mal gesehen habe.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende gucken wir den Rest, bin gespannt. Doof guckend sitzen bleiben mag ich eigentlich ganz gern, dann rotiert die Fantasie ordentlich.


Also durchschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, finde 1899 wirklich ganz gut.
Nur habe ich kaum die Zeit, wenn dann irgendwann Staffel II kommt, dann nochmal Staffel I reinzuziehen, um alles wieder aufzufrischen, das nervt mich an der Stelle und meinte ich mit diesem Mega-Cliffhanger.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (28. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also durchschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, finde 1899 wirklich ganz gut.
> Nur habe ich kaum die Zeit, wenn dann irgendwann Staffel II kommt, dann nochmal Staffel I reinzuziehen, um alles wieder aufzufrischen, das nervt mich an der Stelle und meinte ich mit diesem Mega-Cliffhanger.


Kann ich völlig verstehen, ich habe nach einem Jahr auch die Hälfte vergessen. Meistens gucke ich mir dann vor der nächsten Staffel eine kurze Zusammenfassung an, um wieder reinzukommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> dann nochmal Staffel I reinzuziehen, um alles wieder aufzufrischen, das nervt mich an der Stelle und meinte ich mit diesem Mega-Cliffhanger.


Ja gut, in der Regel lassen die doch einen Story-Recap der 1. Staffel zum Beginn der 2. laufen. Meine, dass das bei Dark auch so war.
Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auch sehr, die Serie zu schauen, weil ich generell Mindfvck-Filme/Serien liebe und Dark schon sehr gefeiert habe.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Ja gut, in der Regel lassen die doch einen Story-Recap der 1. Staffel zum Beginn der 2. laufen. Meine, dass das bei Dark auch so war.
> Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auch sehr, die Serie zu schauen, weil ich generell Mindfvck-Filme/Serien liebe und Dark schon sehr gefeiert habe.


Unbedarft meiner Kritik an 1899, Dark war halt am Ende betrachtet ist sich vollkommen logisch aufgebaut, trotz (für mich) hochverwirrender Stränge dazwischen. Das sooo konsequent durchzuziehen, davon könnte sich so manch ein Blockbuster ne echt dicke Scheibe abschneiden (zu Ringe der Macht schielend).


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. November 2022)

Apropos Ringe der Macht! Hab heute die letzte Folge gesehen und bin echt hin und hergerissen. Also von der Ästhetik und Musikuntermalung her, ist es für mich 8/10. Inhaltlich schwankte das ganze jedoch schon sehr stark. Die ersten Folgen fand ich stark, dann eine sehr schwache Mitte und die letzten zwei Folgen waren dann wieder gut. Daher 5-7,5/10.

Obwohl es ja nicht ganz eng an Tolkiens Vorlage sein soll, finde ich schon, dass es eine gehörige Schippe Tolkien Spirit hat und der ist einfach Magic!
Würde eigentlich gerne viel mehr aus dieser Lore sehen.


----------



## compisucher (28. November 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Apropos Ringe der Macht! Hab heute die letzte Folge gesehen und bin echt hin und hergerissen. Also von der Ästhetik und Musikuntermalung her, ist es für mich 8/10. Inhaltlich schwankte das ganze jedoch schon sehr stark. Die ersten Folgen fand ich stark, dann eine sehr schwache Mitte und die letzten zwei Folgen waren dann wieder gut. Daher 5-7,5/10.
> 
> Obwohl es ja nicht ganz eng an Tolkiens Vorlage sein soll, finde ich schon, dass es eine gehörige Schippe Tolkien Spirit hat und der ist einfach Magic!
> Würde eigentlich gerne viel mehr aus dieser Lore sehen.


Aus meiner Perspektive:
Als Fantasy Serie per se fand ich es OK.
Am Anfang besser als am Ende.
Der "Spirit" ist sicherlich vorhanden, aber eingefleischte Tolkien Fans brauchen eine Menge Fantasie und Großmut über viele Dinge hinweg.

Bei angeblichen 1 Mrd. Budget hätte ich "spektakulärere" Szenen erwartet.
Am Anfang wertete ich auch 8/10, bin am Ende bei gefühlten 6/10 gelandet.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. November 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Aus meiner Perspektive:
> Als Fantasy Serie per se fand ich es OK.
> Am Anfang besser als am Ende.
> Der "Spirit" ist sicherlich vorhanden, aber eingefleischte Tolkien Fans brauchen eine Menge Fantasie und Großmut über viele Dinge hinweg.
> ...


Interessant! Da haben wir wohl fast die gleiche Wahrnehmung gehabt.

Und ja, die 1 Mrd ist für mich auch unverständlich. Die Rüstungen sehen schon ziemlich edel aus, aber weder gab es viele Special Effects, noch irgendwelche Topschauspieler, die pro Folge Gage in Millionenhöhe verlangt haben. Wo floß dann die Milliarde nur hin!? 

Idee: Vielleicht hat Amazon jetzt irgendwo auf einer riesigen, freien Erdfläche Land gekauft und Mittelerde hergestellt und der Kampf zwischen Menschen, Elben und Orks wird weiterhin gerade in Echtzeit simuliert. Daher die massiven Kosten


----------



## PCGHGS (28. November 2022)

The Menu 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2022)

Gegen jede Chance


----------



## PCGHGS (29. November 2022)

Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery 6,5/10


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2022)

2 Millionen Dollar Trinkgeld: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2022)

Masada​


----------



## T'PAU (1. Dezember 2022)

The Matrix *9,5/10*

Gefällt mir wirklich mit jedem anschauen besser.
Diesmal endlich von Blu-ray (gutes, aber _körniges_ Bild) auf englisch in Dolby True-HD!
Die deutsche Dolby Digital Spur hat irgendwie keinen "Bums".  
Aus der 4-Film Déja Vu Collection.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2022)

Troll


----------



## Struppinator (2. Dezember 2022)

Hab mir *Wednesday* angesehen. Kann ich empfehlen. Eine der besten Serien auf Netflix, die ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Dezember 2022)

Struppinator schrieb:


> Hab mir *Wednesday* angesehen. Kann ich empfehlen. Eine der besten Serien auf Netflix, die ich bisher gesehen habe.


Schau auch gerade Wednesday.
Die Serie ist wirklich super!


----------



## RyzA (3. Dezember 2022)

Der Plan: 7/10


----------



## Mahoy (3. Dezember 2022)

*Tulsa King* (9/10) und *SAS Rogue Heroes* (7/10)

"Tulsa King" erzählt die Geschichte von Dwight Manfredi (Sylvester Stallone), einem Mafia-Mitglied alter Schule, der nach 25 Jahren Haft entlassen wird, in den Schoß der ehrenwerten Familie zurückkehrt und eigentlich darauf hofft, mit einem guten Posten dafür belohnt zu werden, dass er all die Jahre dicht gehalten hat. Allerdings wird er von New York nach Tulsa, Oklahamo abgeschoben. Nachdem er erst einmal begriffen hat, wie in der Provinz der Hase läuft (und wie die Welt inzwischen funktioniert), kommt die Sache ins Rollen.
Stallone ist wie gemacht für die Rolle des alternden Mafiosi. Das Ganze ist stark augenzwinkernd angelegt, aber kein Klaumauk und bisher war keine Folge langweilig, obwohl die Action eher sparsam eingesetzt wird - aber dann knackig und pointiert. Die Dialoge sind spitze und die brummig-nachdenkliche Art von Dwight "The General" Manfredi macht einfach Spaß.

"SAS Rogue Heroes" spielt in Nordafrika während des Zweiten Weltkrieges und beschäftigt sich mit den ersten Schritten des britischen Special Air Service, welcher zu dieser Zeit augenscheinlich aus Trinkern, Spielern, Schlägern und sonstigen verkrachten Existenzen bestand, die stets mit einem Bein vor dem Kriegsgericht stehen.
Was mich ein wenig stört ist, dass stark auf maximal schillernde Charaktere gesetzt wird, es aber irgendwie niemanden gibt, dessen Präsenz erklären würde, wie die Alliierten in Nordafrika überhaupt irgend etwas zustande bringen konnten. Die ganzen tapferen Clowns sorgen zwar für Unterhaltung, aber das Ganze ist trotzdem immer noch hauptsächlich als Kriegsdrama angelegt, und da hätte ein wenig mehr historische Plausibilität der Serie doch ganz gut zu Gesicht gestanden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Dezember 2022)

The Conjuring 3 - Im Bann des Teufels 7/10

Mir sind die Warrens als Exorzisten-Pärchen nach wie vor sympathisch, daher die 7. Ansonsten kommt er nicht an die ersten beiden Teile ran.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Dezember 2022)

Im Westen nichts Neues


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Dezember 2022)

Burn After Reading 6/10


----------



## Elistaer (4. Dezember 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Troll


Ich finde Troll als Film gut gemacht, auch wenn Ihn sehr viele nicht verstehen werden. Ist eben aus dem Haus der Mythen und Legenden die gerade im Nordischen Raum stark vertreten sind und Immer noch vorherrschen.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Schau auch gerade Wednesday.
> Die Serie ist wirklich super!


Wednesday hab ich in 2 Tagen durch gehabt dank Frei und Wochenende.

Finde die Serie richtig gut und da sie so gut ankommt wird eine 2. Staffel sicher auch noch kommen.
Ich finde auch das die Ganze 1. Staffel nie den Bogen überspannt oder zu wenig bietet,


----------



## Mahoy (4. Dezember 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich finde Troll als Film gut gemacht, auch wenn Ihn sehr viele nicht verstehen werden. Ist eben aus dem Haus der Mythen und Legenden die gerade im Nordischen Raum stark vertreten sind und Immer noch vorherrschen.


Das Problem ist - für mich - weniger die Lore, denn die ist schon sehr wirksam, sondern eher die visuelle Ästhetik. Ein Wesen, dass aussieht wie eine Mischung aus King Kong mit degenrativem Haarausfall und Mr. Smee und sich bewegt wie Godzilla ohne Schwanz wirkt nun einmal eher unfreiwillig komisch.

Oder kürzer gesagt: Man hätte vielleicht Mut zu einer weniger anthropomorphen Darstellung des Trolls haben sollen. Die Mythen geben das auf jeden Fall her.


----------



## RyzA (5. Dezember 2022)

Dredd: 8/10

Für mich die bessere Judge Dredd Verfilmung. Schade das kein 2. Teil kommt.


----------



## soulstyle (5. Dezember 2022)

The Watcher


----------



## Rizzard (5. Dezember 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Problem ist - für mich - weniger die Lore, denn die ist schon sehr wirksam, sondern eher die visuelle Ästhetik. Ein Wesen, dass aussieht wie eine Mischung aus King Kong mit degenrativem Haarausfall und Mr. Smee und sich bewegt wie Godzilla ohne Schwanz wirkt nun einmal eher unfreiwillig komisch.
> 
> Oder kürzer gesagt: Man hätte vielleicht Mut zu einer weniger anthropomorphen Darstellung des Trolls haben sollen. Die Mythen geben das auf jeden Fall her.


Ich habe am WE auch *Troll *angeschaut, nur komm ich mit dem Aussehen dieses Wesens überhaupt nicht klar. Ein großes "Steinwesen" mit komischer Fratze und Bart. Hab sogar ca nach 2/3 abgebrochen.
Das drumherum war soweit aber gut.


Ansonsten habe ich *House of the Dragon* beendet.
Tolle erste Staffel, hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. Dezember 2022)

Dingo Pictures: Hercules 

10/10 einfach top.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Dezember 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dredd: 8/10
> 
> Für mich die bessere Judge Dredd Verfilmung. Schade das kein 2. Teil kommt.


Definitiv die bessere! 

Vielleicht lohnt es sich weiter zu hoffen 








						Mit Karl Urban? Es gerüchtelt wieder um Dredd 2
					

Dredd war im Kino zwar kein Erfolg, ist bei Fans bis heute jedoch äußerst beliebt. Rufe nach einer Fortsetzung gibt es schon lange, jetzt könnten sie endlich erhört werden.



					www.moviejones.de


----------



## Elistaer (5. Dezember 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Problem ist - für mich - weniger die Lore, denn die ist schon sehr wirksam, sondern eher die visuelle Ästhetik. Ein Wesen, dass aussieht wie eine Mischung aus King Kong mit degenrativem Haarausfall und Mr. Smee und sich bewegt wie Godzilla ohne Schwanz wirkt nun einmal eher unfreiwillig komisch.
> 
> Oder kürzer gesagt: Man hätte vielleicht Mut zu einer weniger anthropomorphen Darstellung des Trolls haben sollen. Die Mythen geben das auf jeden Fall her.


Bei Trollen bediente man sich immer unterschiedlich beim aussehen hier als Wesen aus Stein oder besser gesagt natürlichen Elementen. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Dredd: 8/10
> 
> Für mich die bessere Judge Dredd Verfilmung. Schade das kein 2. Teil kommt.


Die neu Verfilmung ist wirklich gut und so weit mir bekannt ist soll ein 2. Teil kommen. 


Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich habe am WE auch *Troll *angeschaut, nur komm ich mit dem Aussehen dieses Wesens überhaupt nicht klar. Ein großes "Steinwesen" mit komischer Fratze und Bart. Hab sogar ca nach 2/3 abgebrochen.
> Das drumherum war soweit aber gut.
> 
> 
> ...


Ist Immer alles subjektiv zu sehen im Film wird er dargestellt wie in nordischen Mythen. Ist ungefähr so wie Drachen bei uns 4 Füße mit und ohne Flügel in Asien eher eine Schlange. 

Auf Grund gestriger news habe ich mal wieder ein paar Starship Troopers Filme geschaut. Nach vorheriger Recherche fallen einem die Anspielungen no stärker auf (Uniformen im Wehrmacht style usw)


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Dezember 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Auf Grund gestriger news habe ich mal wieder ein paar Starship Troopers Filme geschaut. Nach vorheriger Recherche fallen einem die Anspielungen no stärker auf (Uniformen im Wehrmacht style usw)


Welche News war das? Hab wohl was verpasst


----------



## Rizzard (5. Dezember 2022)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ist Immer alles subjektiv zu sehen im Film wird er dargestellt wie in nordischen Mythen. Ist ungefähr so wie Drachen bei uns 4 Füße mit und ohne Flügel in Asien eher eine Schlange.


Ja natürlich alles Geschmackssache. Einen Film mit Drachen die so aussehen wie Fuchur, damit könnte ich heute nichts mehr anfangen. Wenn sie so aussehen wie in Herrschaft des Feuers, dann immer her damit.
Apropos Herrschaft des Feuers, den müsste ich mir mal wieder geben. Fand den Film damals richtig gut.


----------



## PCGHGS (5. Dezember 2022)

Bones and All 9/10


----------



## Elistaer (5. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Welche News war das? Hab wohl was verpasst


Neues game zu starship troopers


Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja natürlich alles Geschmackssache. Einen Film mit Drachen die so aussehen wie Fuchur, damit könnte ich heute nichts mehr anfangen. Wenn sie so aussehen wie in Herrschaft des Feuers, dann immer her damit.
> Apropos Herrschaft des Feuers, den müsste ich mir mal wieder geben. Fand den Film damals richtig gut.


Danke an die Erinnerung denn muss ich auch mal wieder anwerfen ebenso Death Machin der war auch nicht schlecht.

Weil hier so oft die HdR Serie angesprochen wurde muss ich mir die echt mal geben oder die zu GOT. Leider beide nicht auf netflix und Disney +. 

Troll und starship  troopers haben eines gemein beide Filme sollen zum nachdenken anregen bei troll ist es der Mensch der alles zerstört was nicht in seine Welt passt und bei den troopers ist es eher politisch indoktrinierung, Bestrafung wer gegen das System ist usw.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Dezember 2022)

The Reckoning


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2022)

Stadt der Engel: 7/10


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. Dezember 2022)

Zurück in die Zukunft I - III (Kino)
Bodyguard (Kino)
Haunter - Jenseits des Todes (Heimkino)
Lovely Molly (Heimkino)
Lakeview Terrace (Heimkino)
Dream House (Heimkino)
Shutter - Sie sehen dich (Heimkino)

Seit dem letzten Post habe ich vermutlich noch welche unterschlagen...
Außerdem hatten ich im Rahmen des "Spooktober" damit angefangen die Dame des Hauses mit dem Alien- / Predator-Filmuniversum vertraut zu machen, was wir aber aus Zeitgründen pausieren mussten. Habe hier selber noch was nachzuholen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Dezember 2022)

Ascalon, das Zauberschwert


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. Dezember 2022)

Dark Floors ( - The Lordi Motion Picture) (alt. Demonic Possession)

_„Wer bei einem Lordi-Film absoluten Trash erwartet, wird hier positiv überrascht. [...] Horroranhänger können einen Blick riskieren.“_


Robot & Frank

Einer der Filme, der eine nahe Zukunft zeigt, welche gar nicht so unwirklich scheint wie es Hollywood uns manchmal weiß zu machen versucht und es schafft Eindruck zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Dezember 2022)

Stromberg im Moment einfach immer noch gut.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Dezember 2022)

2001: Odyssee im Weltraum


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Dezember 2022)

Ewig keine Krimis geguckt. Interessiert mich normalerweise nicht... Uniform- bzw. Staatsgewalt-Porno einerseits oder Gewaltverbrechen-Porno andererseits sind mir sonst eigentlich zuwider.

Nun bin ich aber auf Southland und The Wire (ja ich weiß, gilt als eine der besten Krimi-/Serien aller Zeiten, ich bin immer spät dran...) gestoßen, und die haben mich schon ziemlich in ihren Bann gezogen.


----------



## trigger831 (10. Dezember 2022)

Andor 8/10


----------



## RyzA (11. Dezember 2022)

Kill the Boss 2: 7/10

Nicht mehr ganz so witzig wie der erste Teil. Aber Jennifer Aniston ist schon ein geiler Anblick.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Dezember 2022)

Keoma – Melodie des Todes


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2022)

Master & Commander: 8/10

Super Seefahrtfilm mit Russel Crowe.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (13. Dezember 2022)

Oblivion
Transcendence


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Dezember 2022)

Crossroads – Pakt mit dem Teufel


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (14. Dezember 2022)

Polaroid
_Am besten beschrieben mit The Ring x Final Destination_.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2022)

Kenobi (Disney+)

Eine Mini-Serie über Obiwan Kenobi, Darth Vader und einer kleinen Prinzessin Leia. Klingt auf Papier soo vielversprechend. War dann, bis auf ein paar wenige Momente, leider doch sehr uninspiriert und uninteressant.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (15. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Kenobi (Disney+)
> 
> Eine Mini-Serie über Obiwan Kenobi, Darth Vader und einer kleinen Prinzessin Leia. Klingt auf Papier soo vielversprechend. War dann, bis auf ein paar wenige Momente, leider doch sehr uninspiriert und uninteressant.



Ich finde es eh schon eine Weile zu viel des Guten was das Melken der Star Wars-Kuh betrifft... Und Star Trek steht vor dem gleichen Problem...


BTT:
Deus: The Dark Sphere

_Für zwischendurch ganz nett, für mehr hat's bei mir nicht gereicht. Der gute Ansatz geht leider verloren. Oder etwas genauer:
Man nehme ein wenig Event Horizon, etwas Sunshine, dazu eine Prise Star Trek: Zurück in die Gegenwart sowie Star Trek: Am Rande des Universums, vermenge das ganze mit den genretypischen Bildeinstellungen, Handlungsbögen, Dialogen und One-Linern, spare sich die weitere Ausarbeitung des Drehbuchentwurfs, werfe alles zusammen bei Stufe 1 in den Mixer und heraus kommt ein Film mit gutem Ansatz, einigen netten Momenten, oft gutem aber auch mindestens genau so oft schlechtem und schlecht ausgeleuchtetem Szenenbild, aber am Ende vor allem ohne eigene... Seele._


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (15. Dezember 2022)

Gemini Man


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Dezember 2022)

Barry Seal: Only in America


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (16. Dezember 2022)

The Appearing

_Ich habe ihn gesehen damit ihr es nicht müsst, vertraut mir und spart es euch einfach._


----------



## beastyboy79 (17. Dezember 2022)

The Stand (Mini-Serie nach Stephen King) - bis jetzt 8/10


----------



## T'PAU (17. Dezember 2022)

Die Wespe (Staffel 2)

"Die Wespe ist wieder da! Eddi Frotzke... halb Mensch, halb Halbgott!"  
Zweite Staffel um einen abgehalfterten Darts-Star der 90er Jahre. Gerade auf Bewährung aus dem Knast raus, aber mit strengen Bewährungsauflagen: Kein Darts mehr, in welcher Form auch immer!
Das wird hart...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Dezember 2022)

The Harder They Fall


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (18. Dezember 2022)

In der Hitze von New York (Certain Fury)

_Typischer 80-Jahre-Flick mit der kürzlich verstorbenen Irene Cara in einer der beiden Hauptrollen.
Kein Highlight, aber kann man Mal gesehen haben._


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2022)

Der gestiefelte Kater (2011) 6,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2022)

Summer of '84


----------



## PCGHGS (20. Dezember 2022)

Swiss Army Man 8,5/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Dezember 2022)

Age of Samurai - Battle for Japan (sechsteilige Doku-Reihe, Netflix) 

Sehr sehr spannend gemachte Doku-Reihe über die drei "Vereiniger Japans" und ihren Kampf um die Macht im bürgerkriegsgeplagten Japan des späten 16. Jahrhunderts.


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2022)

Addams Family (1991) 6,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Dezember 2022)

Chinatown


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2022)

Heat: 8/10

Cooler Cop/Gangster-Streifen mit Starbesetzung. Der Soundtrack ist auch geil.
Michael Mann ist einer meiner Lieblingsregisseure.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2022)

Avatar: The Way of Water 9/10


----------



## Mottekus (23. Dezember 2022)

Top Gun Maverick

Noch unschlüssig bei der Wertung. 8 oder 9? xD


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2022)

Das Fenster zum Hof


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Dezember 2022)

Top Gun 6/10


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

Noch nicht gesehen, aber das muss ich dringend nachholen:

Thundercats (Reboot von 2011)

Zwar leider nach 26 von 52 Episoden eingestellt (wegen kommerziellen Misserfolgs). Aber das klingt genau richtig für mich: eine modernere, düsterere, komplexere Neufassung einer der Lieblingszeichentrickserien meiner Kindheit.


----------



## Mottekus (23. Dezember 2022)

Davor übrigens Avatar Way of Water

Bild und Ton 9/10
Story 0/10


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Dezember 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Noch nicht gesehen, aber das muss ich dringend nachholen:
> 
> Thundercats (Reboot von 2011)
> 
> Zwar leider nach 26 von 52 Episoden eingestellt (wegen kommerziellen Misserfolgs). Aber das klingt genau richtig für mich: eine modernere, düsterere, komplexere Neufassung einer der Lieblingszeichentrickserien meiner Kindheit.


Thundercats hat einen Reboot?!?! 
😳😳😳


----------



## Mottekus (23. Dezember 2022)

@AzRa-eL  ° RTX 4090 GameRock °

Wie kommst du zu diesem wunderschönen hässlichen Stück? Wir sind GrakaBuddies

sry für OT


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Thundercats hat einen Reboot?!?!
> 😳😳😳



Sogar zwei. Es gibt auch "ThunderCats Roar" seit 2020, aber das hat so eine völlig abstrakt-kindliche Optik, sowas kann ich mir nicht geben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (23. Dezember 2022)

Mottekus schrieb:


> @AzRa-eL  ° RTX 4090 GameRock °
> 
> Wie kommst du zu diesem wunderschönen hässlichen Stück? Wir sind GrakaBuddies
> 
> sry für OT


4090 GameRock ist mMn die sexiest GPU aller Lovelace Customs! 😍


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sogar zwei. Es gibt auch "ThunderCats Roar" seit 2020, aber das hat so eine völlig abstrakt-kindliche Optik, sowas kann ich mir nicht geben.


Krass! In deinem vorherigen Post Thundercats zu lesen, hat bei mir einen instant Flashback in meine Kindheit ausgelöst. Habe die Serie so gerne geschaut! Das es rebootet wurde ging komplett an mir vorbei. Weißt du wo das gestreamt wird? Wird das überhaupt gestreamt?


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Weißt du wo das gestreamt wird? Wird das überhaupt gestreamt?



In Deutschland anscheinend nirgends. Habe einen Verweis auf "Hulu" gefunden, aber kein Plan was genau das ist.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2022)

Pitch Black - Planet der Finsternis: 8/10

Oldschool-SciFi-Reisser mit Vin Diesel als coolen (Anti)helden.
Die beiden Fortsetzungen sind auch gelungen.
Der Film ist schon 22 Jahre alt... echt krass.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2022)

Die Körperfresser kommen


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mal gestern Abend noch in zwei Folgen "Raised by wolves" reingeguckt.
Irgendwie war das interessant aber auf der anderen Seite auch merkwürdig bis verwirrend.
Und die CGIs scheinen auch nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit zu sein.
Die Serie wurde wohl nach der 2. Staffel  wieder eingestellt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2022)

Secret Headquarters


----------



## PCGHGS (25. Dezember 2022)

Klaus 8,5/10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eogbqNW5Drs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Dezember 2022)

Jabberwocky


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Dezember 2022)

Moon Knight 8/10

Oscar Isaak als Superheld mit dissoziativer Persönlichkeitsstörung. Isaak hat es in meinen Augen mit dieser Rolle gezeigt, dass er es wirklich drauf hat.


----------



## Mottekus (25. Dezember 2022)

Jurassic World: Ein neues Zeitalter

4/10


----------



## T'PAU (26. Dezember 2022)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Jurassic World: Ein neues Zeitalter
> 
> 4/10


Wollte ich auch grad schreiben, allerdings 5 von 10, wegen dem Wiedersehen mit dem alten Cast von Jurassic Park (inkl. Gift-Schleim speienden Dilophosaurus).
Hoffentlich war das endlich der letzte Jurassic Film, das ist alles so dermassen ausgelutscht!


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2022)

Ruf der Wildnis (2020): 7/10

Wurde zwar gegenüber der Romanvorlage stark verniedlicht. Aber als Familienfilm ok.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Dezember 2022)

Spider-Man: No Way Home


----------



## RyzA (26. Dezember 2022)

Hot Shots 1&2: 7,5/10

Ich kann über die teilweise sehr flachen Witze gut lachen. Dafür gibt es davon sehr viele.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Dezember 2022)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Spider-Man: No Way Home


Auch. Einer der besten MCU Filme 8/10.

Wie fandest du ihn?


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2022)

Hot Shots! - Die Mutter aller Filme 7/10


----------



## Ishe (26. Dezember 2022)

Alles ist Eins. Außer der 0. - Dr. Waus Chaos Computer Film

Doku in der ARD Mediathek über Wau Holland (_*Herwart Holland-Moritz*_) und die Anfänge des CCC.

8/10


----------



## Elistaer (26. Dezember 2022)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Klaus 8,5/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


habe ich auch geschaut und gehört für mich seit 2 Jahren zu Weihnachten dazu. Ich meine das er 2020 oder 2019 raus gekommen ist genau weis ich es aber auch nicht mehr.

für mich ist er ein solide 9/10 der Humor gefällt mir und auch die Geschichte dahinter.


----------



## AzRa-eL (27. Dezember 2022)

The Black Phone 7/10

Nach einer Kurzgeschichte von Joe Hill (Sohn von Stephen King) mit Ethan Hawke als kindermordenden Psychopathen. Man merkt, dass hier der Apfel nicht weit vom Stamm gefallen ist. Mehr als solider Psychothriller mit übernatürlichem Touch.


----------



## Schori (27. Dezember 2022)

Blood Origin, absolute Lebenszeit Verschwendung.


----------



## Elistaer (28. Dezember 2022)

Schori schrieb:


> Blood Origin, absolute Lebenszeit Verschwendung.


Fande ich nicht und hab die Serie genossen.

Ich bin da auch ohne Erwartung ran, es war schon vorher bekannt das die Serie 1500 Jahre vor der Witcher Serie spielt. Für mich ist jetzt eher Interessant wie das ganze in der Serie weiter geht. Vor allem mit Avallac'h der ja nun in der Hauptserie ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Auch. Einer der besten MCU Filme 8/10.
> 
> Wie fandest du ihn?


Ich fand ihn wirklich Klasse


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Dezember 2022)

Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mistery

Daniel Craig als bester Detektiv der Welt. Fand ihn sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## PCGHGS (28. Dezember 2022)

Der gestiefelte Kater: Der letzte Wunsch 7,5/10


----------



## trigger831 (28. Dezember 2022)

Avatar 2 9/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Dezember 2022)

Shaft – Noch Fragen?


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2022)

Hot Shots! Der zweite Versuch 8/10


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2022)

Jurassic World: 8/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2022)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2022)

Joker: 8/10

Grandios gespielt von Joaquin Phoenix. Echt krass wieviel er sich für die Rolle runtergehungert hat.


----------



## Simonsworld (31. Dezember 2022)

Die glorreichen Sieben: 8/10 

Die Wirkung, die die Schauspieler in dem Film erzeugen ist schon eine Wucht. So etwas vermisst man in den heutigen Filmen, wo meistens eine Reizüberflutung durch Effekte erzeugt wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2022)

The Killer: Someone Deserves to Die


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2023)

Der mit dem Wolf tanzt: 8/10

Super Indianer Film von und mit Kevin Costner.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Januar 2023)

Suicide Squad


----------



## Kuhprah (1. Januar 2023)

Gestern hab ich mir Avatar 2 rein gezogen im Kino... bekommt ein 6/10 von mir. Nichts besonderes halt.

Heute abend gehts noch mal in Top Gun: Maverick   Der hat schon ne 10/10 von mir bekommen, und der wird wohl auch beim 3. mal gucken nicht schlechter


----------



## RyzA (1. Januar 2023)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Heute abend gehts noch mal in Top Gun: Maverick   Der hat schon ne 10/10 von mir bekommen, und der wird wohl auch beim 3. mal gucken nicht schlechter


Liegen die 10/10 daran das du Flugzeug Fan bist?


----------



## Simonsworld (1. Januar 2023)

Troja: 7/10 
Die für Hollywood typisch ideologisierende Darstellung von Schlachten, das Popcornkino sowie die (in der griechischen Mythologie üblich) Heroisierung ihrer Schlüsselfiguren ist zwar offensichtlich. Die Besetzung ist aber gut und der Film lädt zur kurzweiligen Unterhaltung ein. Außerdem stelle ich mir danach die Frage, wie es wirklich in Troja war.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. Januar 2023)

RyzA schrieb:


> Liegen die 10/10 daran das du Flugzeug Fan bist?



Auch. Aber der Film is halt einfach simple Action, man muss nix denken und kann einfach gucken. Und Jennifer Connelli sieht auch jetzt immer noch gut aus   Würde +1 geben wenns 9/10 wäre 

Aber es gibt auch schlechte Filme.. Return to Base zum Beispiel.. nett gemacht, aber das is eher ein 5/10 für mich.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2023)

Die Legende von Beowulf: 7/10

Die CGIs sind irgendwie schlecht gealtert. Sieht  wie ein Computerspiel aus.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2023)

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice


----------



## Simonsworld (2. Januar 2023)

Braveheart: 9/10
Einer dieser Klassiker, bei denen man bei jedem Gucken neue Details entdecken kann. 
An einigen Stellen werden die Mythen um Wallace dankend angenommen und hier und da merkt man dem Film die Übertreibung an. Das tut aber der Unterhaltung keinen Abbruch.


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Januar 2023)

Isle of Dogs - Ataris Reise 7/10


----------



## Elistaer (3. Januar 2023)

Es geht wieder Los wie Jedes Jahr im Januar/Februar Feuer & Flamme im WDR Staffel 6 Folge 1 gerade geschaut und wie immer nichts für Schwache Nerven.

Das ganze ist aus Bochum seit nun mehr 4 Jahren vorher waren es 2 Staffeln in Gelsenkirchen. Ist zwar nix für Jedermann vor allem bei den verschiedenen VKU (Verkehrsunfällen) die Brände sind teilweise selbst als ehemaliges Mitglied der FFW eine Hausnummer. Für mich die Schlimmsten Brände waren Staffel 2 das Finale das ehemalige Bahnhofsgebäude und Staffel 4 die erste Folge mit dem Schrottplatz.

Für mich ist diese Doku eine 10/10 da sie den harten Alltag darstellt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2023)

Triple Frontier


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2023)

Bronco Billy: 7/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2023)

The Wolf's Call - Entscheidung in der Tiefe


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (6. Januar 2023)

Schwermetall Chronicles, Staffel 2


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2023)

Superman II – Allein gegen alle


----------



## RyzA (Samstag um 11:57)

Es war einmal in Amerika: 8/10

Der letzte Film von Sergio Leone.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Samstag um 16:01)

Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 08:23)

Jagd auf roter Oktober: 8/10


----------



## der_yappi (Sonntag um 15:12)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es war einmal in Amerika: 8/10
> 
> Der letzte Film von Sergio Leone.


Für mich DER beste Film zsm mit"Zwei Glorreiche Halunken" von Leone



RyzA schrieb:


> Jagd auf roter Oktober: 8/10


MMn die beste Clancy Verfilmung
Sehr nah am Buch und gut umgesetzt.

BTT:
*The Suicide Squad* auf Prime
Ganz solide mit ner 7-8 von 10 würde ich sagen.
In Erinnerung war der erste Suicide Squad aber irgendwie besser - weiß auch nicht warum


----------



## Mongostyle77 (Sonntag um 15:21)

Echo3 

so Lala..


----------



## PCGHGS (Sonntag um 15:21)

The Banshees of Inisherin 8,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Sonntag um 16:47)

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 17:44)

der_yappi schrieb:


> BTT:
> *The Suicide Squad* auf Prime
> Ganz solide mit ner 7-8 von 10 würde ich sagen.
> In Erinnerung war der erste Suicide Squad aber irgendwie besser - weiß auch nicht warum


Gut zu wissen. Den muß ich mir noch angucken.


----------



## der_yappi (Sonntag um 18:28)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> The Banshees of Inisherin 8,5/10


Bei dem Namen sofort an Irland gedacht.
Dann mal nachgeschlagen - Jupp passt.
Und dann sogar auf den Inseln gedreht wo ich schon war.
Inish Mor von den Aran Islands und dann noch Achill Island

Sollte ich mir mal auf die Bucket List setzen als alter Irland Fan


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Sonntag um 20:59)

Heartbreak Ridge


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 21:09)

Ziemlich beste Freunde: 10/10

Die Franzosen können auch sehr gute Filme machen. Das ist ein Film den man sich immer mal wieder anschauen kann.
Der Soundtrack ist auch sehr schön.


----------



## PCGHGS (Montag um 16:27)

Codename U.N.C.L.E. 7,5/10


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Montag um 19:25)

Overboard – Ein Goldfisch fällt ins Wasser


----------



## RyzA (Montag um 19:52)

Higlander 2: 6.5/10

Kommt leider nicht mehr an den ersten Teil heran.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Dienstag um 18:35)

Romper Stomper


----------



## T'PAU (Dienstag um 19:59)

Dexter

Dank Paramount+ konnte ich jetzt endlich Staffel 6 bis 8 nachholen, die bei Sky damals ja nicht mehr gezeigt wurden.
Immer noch eine meiner Lieblingsserien der 2000er!


----------



## PCGHGS (Dienstag um 21:53)

The Banshees of Inisherin 8,5/10


----------



## Elistaer (Dienstag um 22:38)

"Léon der Profi" 9/10

Für mich definitiv einer der Besten Filme mit Jean Reno.

Was noch ansteht als ReWatch ist "Der Sturm auf das Capitol" als Doku da ich beim letzten mal vor Übernachtung eingeschlafen bin.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (Mittwoch um 10:38)

Der Tölpel vom Dienst


----------

